# TREK Remedy: zu gleichen Teilen Cross-Country und Downhill



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2007)

Bilder zum neuen Trek, gibts auch in meiner Gallerie im Album "Trek Remedy 2008"

Fahrbericht und weitere Details auf NSMB.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratos_S8 (1. Dezember 2007)

also das mit der daempfung gefaellt mir. schoen "entkoppelt" vom hauptrahmen, sowas am scream und er waere perfekt.

MfG
Stratos


----------



## --hobo-- (2. Dezember 2007)

Krumme Rahmen scheinen "in" zu sein, mir gefällt überhaupt nicht, Giant....Specialized, jetzt auch noch Trek, naja,.....ich hab ja meine Bikes, zum GLück.

Diese geschwungenen Dinger erinnern mich einfach an Damen Bikes.


----------



## #replica (2. Dezember 2007)

also ich find Technologie und Rahmendesign einfach nur klasse !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Dezember 2007)

hmm - gezielt ums horst link patent drum rum gemogelt. 
mir persönlich zu rund, seltsames Steuerrohr, spezieller Fox Dämpfer, Spezielle Fox Gabel, man ist überall festgelegt.


----------> nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schönes Bike, allerdings schießen die sich gleich selbst ins Knie. Warum sollte man einen Rahmen mit diesem unsinnigen Steuerrohr kaufen? Einzig die Hersteller haben etwas davon, tolle Markenbindung.


----------



## Raggaman (2. Dezember 2007)

was hat man(n) nur gegen die Organischen Rahmen Form, wenn ihr euch errinert war Stork der vater fuer diese Bikes heutzutage.....,also ich finde die Remedy serie ziehmlich geil...das war's vorerst


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. Dezember 2007)

Sehr gelungenes Bike das Remedy 8...ein Traum alleine die Farben orange,rot,gelb hammer......


Sushi


----------



## K!S (2. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich finde ich ja so geschwungene rohre nicht schön, aber an dem Rahmen gefällt es mir! Währe mal interessant in Bewegung zu sehen, wie die Demo vom Demo XD


----------



## Joey (2. Dezember 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, allerdings schießen die sich gleich selbst ins Knie. Warum sollte man einen Rahmen mit diesem unsinnigen Steuerrohr kaufen? Einzig die Hersteller haben etwas davon, tolle Markenbindung.



kannst dir ja jede herkoemmliche 11/8 gabel einbauen - reduzierkonus kriegt man ja ueberall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2007)

Joey schrieb:


> kannst dir ja jede herkoemmliche 11/8 gabel einbauen - reduzierkonus kriegt man ja ueberall...



Genau

Mir gefallen die TrecksDinger echt gut  

G.


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. Dezember 2007)

Ab wann gibts das Bike in Deutschland?

Sushi


----------



## kcvemu (2. Dezember 2007)

bei der Frage um die Technik halt ich mich raus! aber vom Design her ist das für mich eine Katastrophe! Das Bike von meiner Oma sieht dem sehr ähnlich! Aber bevor sich wieder alle beschweren ist nat Geschmackssache jedem das Seine!
emu


----------



## redbyte (2. Dezember 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, allerdings schießen die sich gleich selbst ins Knie. Warum sollte man einen Rahmen mit diesem unsinnigen Steuerrohr kaufen? Einzig die Hersteller haben etwas davon, tolle Markenbindung.



Wir können auch noch mit den Rädern von 1880 fahren, klappt auch noch irgendwie.

Die Entwicklung bleibt eben nicht stehen und das ist auch gut so!  

Specialized macht's vor, Trek macht's nach und die anderen kommen auch bald drauf. Betrifft sowohl Rahmendesign wie auch konisches Steuerrohr.

Letzteres ist im RR-Bereich übrigens mittlerweile (fast) Standard bei den teuren Rädern.

Das Floating-Prinzip Fusion populär gemacht, lediglich das ABP scheint eine eigene Idee zu sein. Immerhin.


----------



## Wilhelm (2. Dezember 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> " ... lediglich das ABP scheint eine eigene Idee zu sein. Immerhin."


 
... Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, denn es gibt ein Patent von Dave WEAGLE (http://www.dw-link.com, http://www.e13components.com) "*Split Pivot*©": http://www.split-pivot.com/, 
http://www.sicklines.com/2007/06/08...-new-suspension-system-split-pivot/#more-1487, http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182353&highlight=split+pivot, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303973, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304322.


----------



## Derrick (2. Dezember 2007)

Da steht zwar dabei, dass es sich um eine Pressemitteilung handelt aber ich finde, dass ich mich bei manchen Formulierungen gefragt habe, ob Trek für den Artikel hier bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Dezember 2007)

Joey schrieb:


> kannst dir ja jede herkoemmliche 11/8 gabel einbauen - reduzierkonus kriegt man ja ueberall...



Das mag schon sein, aber wozu soll das gut sein? Die Seriengabel mit Spezialschaft wird man doch nie wieder los. :kotz:


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Dezember 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Wir können auch noch mit den Rädern von 1880 fahren, klappt auch noch irgendwie.
> 
> Die Entwicklung bleibt eben nicht stehen und das ist auch gut so!
> 
> ...



Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin immer für neue Technik zu haben. Da wo sie Sinn macht, mich nicht unnötig Geld kostet und echte Vorteile verschafft! Oder kennst du einen Vorteil dieser Sonderanfertigung gegenüber einem durchgängigen 1,5" Steuerrohr? 
Soweit ich mich entsinne verbaut Speci diese 1 1/8"-1,5"Version nur im Stumpjumper S-Works. Na, und der Vergleich mit dem RR Bereich ist hier doch etwas fehl am Platz. Da wechsel ich nicht mal eben eine 1000 Gabel, weil ich feststelle das mir Stahl doch besser liegt als eine Luftgabel.


----------



## Banshee Rider (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich brauch noch mehr Geld....


----------



## kettenknecht (3. Dezember 2007)

> ...einem System mit konifiziertem Gabelschaft und Steuerrohr, bei dem ein größerer, stärkerer und steiferer Gabelschaft mit einem unteren Durchmesser von 1 1/2 Zoll nach oben hin zu einem Durchmesser von 1 1/8 Zoll verjüngt wird...



kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich das durchsetzt...


----------



## fone (3. Dezember 2007)

ob das so toll ist, den drehpunkt in die achse zu legen? schnellspanner anknallen, mehr bremsenschleifen usw...

naja, wird sich zeigen.

schick.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Da wo sie Sinn macht, mich nicht unnötig Geld kostet und echte Vorteile verschafft! Oder kennst du einen Vorteil dieser Sonderanfertigung gegenüber einem durchgängigen 1,5" Steuerrohr?
> Soweit ich mich entsinne verbaut Speci diese 1 1/8"-1,5"Version nur im Stumpjumper S-Works.



Das ganze macht durchaus Sinn, es ist steifer als ein durchgängiger 1 1/8" Schaft und leichter als ein 1.5".

Diese Variante wird sowohl im Stumpjumper, als auch im Enduro von Specialized verbaut.


----------



## Joey (3. Dezember 2007)

bocki schrieb:


> Das ganze macht durchaus Sinn, es ist steifer als ein durchgängiger 1 1/8" Schaft und leichter als ein 1.5".
> 
> Diese Variante wird sowohl im Stumpjumper, als auch im Enduro von Specialized verbaut.



in diesem falle sogar leichter als ein durchgehender 11/8 schaft (geringere wandstaerke erforderlich)

abgesehen davon sind herkoemmliche 1.5er vorbauten uebergewichtig, und mit dieser variante hat man die volle 11/8 palette zur auswahl. Ich hoffe, dass diese system sich auf breiter front durchsetzen wird, denn es vereint das beste aus der 11/8 sowie 1.5er welt.


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Dezember 2007)

bocki schrieb:


> Das ganze macht durchaus Sinn, es ist steifer als ein durchgängiger 1 1/8" Schaft und leichter als ein 1.5".
> 
> Diese Variante wird sowohl im Stumpjumper, als auch im Enduro von Specialized verbaut.




Aber nur in den Spitzenmodellen, alle anderan haben ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr mit klassichem Ahead-Steuersatz. 
Ich merke das mal an, falls es schon gesagt wurde, dann einfach überlesen. 

Die Treks finde ich recht schick, aber im Zweifelsfall würde ich lieber zum Speci-Enduro in der Comp- oder Expertvariante greifen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Dezember 2007)

bocki schrieb:


> Das ganze macht durchaus Sinn, es ist steifer als ein durchgängiger 1 1/8" Schaft und leichter als ein 1.5".



Steifer sicher, aber leichter? Klingt doch schwer nach Rechtfertigung der Hersteller... Dein Liteville bspw. hat doch extra ein 1,5" Steuerrohr weil, nach Aussage von Michi, dadurch alles in Oversize gebaut werden kann- dickere Rohre, dünnere Wandstärken, weniger Gewicht. 
Okay, das soll natürlich keine Grundsatzdiskussion werden.



> Diese Variante wird sowohl im Stumpjumper, als auch im Enduro von Specialized verbaut.


Das Enduro ist mit 1 1/8" angegeben.



> abgesehen davon sind herkoemmliche 1.5er vorbauten uebergewichtig,


Weil bisher eher DH und FR Modelle produziert wurden?



> Ich hoffe, dass diese system sich auf breiter front durchsetzen wird, denn es vereint das beste aus der 11/8 sowie 1.5er welt.


Wenn es ersteinmal soweit ist und ich die Gabeln als OEM im Onlineshop bekomme, dann soll es mir recht sein.


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Dezember 2007)

Mal eine andere Frage: Was mache ich bei diesem System, wenn der Steuersatz hinüber ist? Je einen 1.5" und einen 1 1/8" kaufen und die Hälfte wegwerfen?  
Oder gibt es es da schon was für diesen Standard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey (3. Dezember 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Weil bisher eher DH und FR Modelle produziert wurden?



rischtisch... wegen der groesseren auswahl eben 11/8


----------



## OmemoO (3. Dezember 2007)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Was mache ich bei diesem System, wenn der Steuersatz hinüber ist? Je einen 1.5" und einen 1 1/8" kaufen und die Hälfte wegwerfen?
> Oder gibt es es da schon was für diesen Standard?





keine Sorge.... für diese Frage hat die Industrie auch eine teuere Antwort...


----------



## rossi-v (3. Dezember 2007)

Sieht super aus das Teil!


----------



## kettenknecht (3. Dezember 2007)

OmemoO schrieb:


> keine Sorge.... für diese Frage hat die Industrie auch eine teuere Antwort...


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2007)

ich finde es geil


----------



## gardaprinz (3. Dezember 2007)

Super-Teil,gefällt mir wesentlich besser als die Specialized-Räder(neuer Stumpjumper mit dem komischen Hilfsdreieck vor der Sattelstütze und das  Enduro).Auch find ich gut,daß kein Prestige-Carbon verbaut wird.


----------



## redbyte (4. Dezember 2007)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> ... Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, denn es gibt ein Patent von Dave WEAGLE (http://www.dw-link.com,



Spannend! Danke für die Links.

Angeblich hat das Trek selber entwickelt und schon ein Jahr in der Tasche, als Weagle bei denen vor der Tür stand. Beide haben dafür ein Patent angemeldet. Mal sehen, was passiert.

Mehr dazu hier: http://thisjustin.bicycling.com/2007/06/08_trek_fuel_ex.html


----------



## redbyte (4. Dezember 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin immer für neue Technik zu haben. Da wo sie Sinn macht, mich nicht unnötig Geld kostet und echte Vorteile verschafft! Oder kennst du einen Vorteil dieser Sonderanfertigung gegenüber einem durchgängigen 1,5" Steuerrohr?
> Soweit ich mich entsinne verbaut Speci diese 1 1/8"-1,5"Version nur im Stumpjumper S-Works. Na, und der Vergleich mit dem RR Bereich ist hier doch etwas fehl am Platz. Da wechsel ich nicht mal eben eine 1000 Gabel, weil ich feststelle das mir Stahl doch besser liegt als eine Luftgabel.



*Sinn/Echte Vorteile:*
Bocki und Joey haben die technischen Vorteile ja schon erklärt. Im Biegemomentverlauf bei Lasten auf der Gabel hast du das größte Moment am unteren Steuerlager. Größer macht hier also Sinn.

*Unnötig Geld:*
Im Zusammenhang mit hochwertigen MTBs eher ein philosophisches Thema.
Wirklich nötig ist vieles nicht, aber Spass macht's trotzdem. 

*Auf Stahl wechseln:*
Wer sich so ein Bike wie das Stumpi S-Works oder das Remedey kauft (teuer, weil leicht), baut keine Stahlfedergabel ein. Kann ich zwar nicht beweisen, aber ist meine Schätzung.
Dennoch hast du Recht: Sonderlösungen oder Neusprech "System Integration" ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Auf der einen Seite bekommst du optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Komponenten, auf der anderen bist du denen dann aber auch ausgeliefert.

Die Nobelhersteller setzen aus gutem Grund drauf. Denn

kann man nur so das Maximum aus einem Design holen und
gehört man damit nicht zu der Masse im Starterfeld, die alle mit den gleichen Teilen am Start sind (Fox, Reba, XTR-Kurbel, etc.).
Ich bin ein Befürworter von SI. Nimm bspw. Cannondale. Die SI Kurbel gibt es nun seit mehr als 5 Jahren und sie war von Beginn an steifer und deutlich leichter als die XTR-Kurbel im Jahre 2007. Mit den großen Lagern und der großen Achse ein fortschrittliches Design. Alle anderen schlagen sich heute noch mit dem IMO total veralteten BSA-Standard rum. Die neuen Lager von Shimano sind doch nur eine Krücke, weil BSA keine größeren Lager zulässt. Im Prinzip sind die neuen Kurbellager, die jetzt alle verbauen nur 'Lageradapter' von klein auf ein bißchen größer, mit dem Nachteil, dass die Lagerbreite sehr groß wird.
Ebenso Specialized Brain am Epic. Perfekt für dieses Rad. Oder die Lefty. Seit Jahren die beste Gabel im STW-Wert.

Standards limitieren die Ingenieure einerseits in der Entwicklung, halten den Kunden aber bei der Wahl der Komponenten unabhängig.

Ying-Yang halt


----------



## Joey (4. Dezember 2007)

@redbyte: gute, weil realistisch nuechterne zusammenfassung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (4. Dezember 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Wirklich nötig ist vieles nicht, aber Spass macht's trotzdem


weise worte


----------



## noco (4. Dezember 2007)

Danke Industrie, daß ihr uns so viel Spass bereitet.....!!!

Bernd


----------



## T.V. (4. Dezember 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> *Sinn/Echte Vorteile:*
> 
> *Auf Stahl wechseln:*
> Wer sich so ein Bike wie das Stumpi S-Works oder das Remedey kauft (teuer, weil leicht), baut keine Stahlfedergabel ein. Kann ich zwar nicht beweisen, aber ist meine Schätzung.



Das würde ich definitiv nicht unterschreiben. Bei teuren Bikes steht sicher auch Performance im Vordergrund. Und nicht jeder mag Luft. Weiterhin sind die Unterschiede im Gewicht (z.B. Lyrik Luft vs Stahl) nicht so gravierend. Und viele bevorzugen in dieser Preisklasse eh ein Rahmenkit zum Selbstaufbau. Dann ist man halt sehr eingeschränkt....


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2007)

T.V. schrieb:


> Das würde ich definitiv nicht unterschreiben. Bei teuren Bikes steht sicher auch Performance im Vordergrund. Und nicht jeder mag Luft. Weiterhin sind die Unterschiede im Gewicht (z.B. Lyrik Luft vs Stahl) nicht so gravierend. Und viele bevorzugen in dieser Preisklasse eh ein Rahmenkit zum Selbstaufbau. Dann ist man halt sehr eingeschränkt....



So isses 

G. 

PS: Ist die Stahlfederlyrik net leichter wie die die 2StepAir?


----------



## Wilhelm (4. Dezember 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Spannend! Danke für die Links.
> 
> Angeblich hat das Trek selber entwickelt und schon ein Jahr in der Tasche, als Weagle bei denen vor der Tür stand. Beide haben dafür ein Patent angemeldet. Mal sehen, was passiert.
> 
> Mehr dazu hier: http://thisjustin.bicycling.com/2007/06/08_trek_fuel_ex.html


 
Danke, ein sehr interessanter Link!


----------



## Kerberos (4. Dezember 2007)

Was ist denn hier los?! _Ich _bin zwar glücklicher Trek-Fahrer, aber meist erlebe ich Ablehnung oder Ignoranz gegenüber Trek-Bikes. Das gilt auch hier für's Forum, wenn auch insbesondere das Ignorieren die bike und mountainbike-magazin betrifft. 

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilebiker (5. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist diese ablehnende Haltung hier im Forum auch schon aufgefallen. Zum Glück ist das bei mir in der Gegend ganz anders.

Auf jeden Fall sehen die neuen Remedys echt lecker aus, mir gefallen diese Gygerschen Formen!


----------



## Riffer (6. Dezember 2007)

Banshee Rider schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch mehr Geld....



Gefällt mir auch - nur, warum macht Trek gleich mehr als eine Sache Specialized nach (Farbe, Gabelschaft)? Cool finde ich auch, daß dieses Drehpunkt-Patent Eingang gefunden hat. Schwer ist das Teil nicht, leicht aber auch nicht. Naja, ich bleib mal beim jetzigen, aber interessant als nächstes Bike wäre es schon.


----------



## traildesaster (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich frage mich wieso das orange/braun/gelbe so gut aussieht und die anderen einfach nur bekackt!

Gruß td


----------



## Velociraptor (6. Dezember 2007)

Tja - neu sehen die Dinger immer gut aus und fahren sich prächtig. Aber wartet mal 2 Jahre, bis die Lageraufnahme des Hinterbaus so übel ausgeschlagen ist, dass er wackelt wie eine Babyrassel. Dann könnt Ihr auch mal testen, wie toll der Dreck -ääh: Trek Service ist !
Lapidarer Kommentar meines Trek Fachhändlers: "Bekanntes Problem. Den Rahmen muss Trek reparieren oder austauschen..." War bei mir ein Fuel EX, aber das Remedy hat ja so ziemlich die gleiche Scheißkonstruktion.
Falls Ihr glaubt, Ihr bekommt den Rahmen wirklich problemlos getauscht und heisst nicht Lance Armstrong - viel Spass beim Warten !

Nie wieder Trek !!!!

LG-
Velociraptor


----------



## therealproceed (8. Dezember 2007)

dein problem mit Trek is vielleicht auch nur ein einzelfall. sicher, das hilft dir jetzt nicht so dolle. aber das is doch ne großer herstelller, und nur weil du ne knalltüte von händler erwishct hast muss das doch nicht gelich für den ganzen konzern gelten. ich denke nicht das mand as so verallhgemeinern kann.

zum bike. die kionstruktion mit dem 1,-1/1/8 steuersatz finde ich auch verwunderlich, aber nu  nicht so hindernd,das mich dieser fakt allein vom kauf abhalten würde. vonner farbe und vom rahmen her mach ich bei daumen hoch. gefallen tuts mir sehr gut, aber ich kan nicht wschon wieder ne bank überfallen  is ja aber kletztendlich eh geschmackssache.

bis dann.

thomas


----------



## redbyte (10. Dezember 2007)

An meinem Fuel 98 von 2002 war nach 2 Rennsaisons die Schweißverbindung Ober/Sattelrohr gerissen. Innerhalb einer Woche hatte ich einen neuen Rahmen, ich kann mich über den Trek-Service nicht beschweren.


----------



## BoLasse (27. Februar 2008)

[Jau, denke auch, dass es bei den TREK-Dealern ebenso scharze Schafe gibt wie bei den anderen Vorzeigemarken. Habe selbst auch nur positive Erfahrung gemacht: Als mir der Rahmen vom Liquid 30, irgendwie der Vorgänger vom Remedy, untern Hintern weggebrochen ist, hatte ich in nicht mal drei Wochen nen neuen Rahmen mit meinen Teilen dran.  Mit der Zeit kann man leben, war jedenfalls trotz des kaputten Rahmens recht angetan - liegt aber sicher auch am Händler. 
Zum neuen Remedy: Sieht wie vorher schon gesagt super aus - und ist im Vergleich zu meinem 66 deutlich leichter!


----------



## funkergizer (20. Mai 2008)

Mal was ganz anderes: schön find ich die auch. 8 und 9 sind mir zu teuer! Sollte man sich das 7er kaufen?? Ist das Canyon Nerve AM 7 ne bessere Alternative? Und ich meine das jetzt völlig emotionslos technisch betrachtet!


----------



## MasterAss (20. Mai 2008)

Naja, das Remedy hat 160mm FW, das Nerve AM 140mm. Wenn dann lohnt sich eher der Vergleich Torque ES und Remedy.

Dann rate ich dir ganz emotionslos zum Torque. Besser gehts kaum für´s Geld!


----------



## noco (20. Mai 2008)

> Dann rate ich dir ganz emotionslos zum Torque. Besser gehts kaum für´s Geld!



Sehr treffend! 

Da biken für mich auch viel mit Emotionen zu tun hat, rate ICH dir zu den neuen Treks! 

Gruss 
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkergizer (21. Mai 2008)

Thx an beide!
Für mich auch viel Emotion beim biken!
Der Vorteil der Treks: geileres Design
Vorteil der Canyons: geilere Funktionalität

Daher hab ich mich für die Funktionalität entschieden, die bringt mir persönlich beim biken mehr Emotion, das Design eher beim Anschauen und beim biken schau ich mir mein Rad selten an


----------



## noco (21. Mai 2008)

Um dir die Entscheidung nochmal zu erschweren, rate ich dir jetzt mal ganz nüchtern  : 
Unbedingt beide mal probefahren, wenn du dann immer noch das Canyon vorziehst ist es ok!

Bernd


----------



## L0cke (5. August 2008)

kleine frage von mir, das trek remedy gibt oder wird es als rahmenkit geben?


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (6. August 2008)

> kleine frage von mir, das trek remedy gibt oder wird es als rahmenkit geben?



Laut Aussage vom Händler: "Wahrscheinlich"... 
Konkretere Infos dazu interessieren mich auch. Und vieleicht kennt ja jemand nen Shop wo man's in Deutschland schon kriegt.? Bin so heiss auf das Teil 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ktm 14 (15. August 2008)

Gibts schon Pics von den Remedys für 2009?


----------



## martinf (27. August 2008)

ktm 14 schrieb:


> Gibts schon Pics von den Remedys für 2009?



Ja.

Hier

und 

Hier


----------



## jemand (28. August 2008)

super, danke


----------



## clemson (29. August 2008)

oder auf der Trek Page sind die 2009 nun auch online

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/


----------



## jemand (29. August 2008)

danke
das 8er schaut ja mal genial aus. Mal gespannt wann die Teile lieferbar sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marta (7. September 2008)

Hier ein paar Eurobikepics vom Remedy 9...-im Prospekt hats allerdings ne weiße Talas Gabel drinn!! Lassen wir uns überraschen wie es ausgeliefert wird...


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (7. September 2008)

mit der schwarzen Gabel gefällt es mir eindeutig besser. Sieht richtig gut aus. Bin gespannt wie groß der Preisunterschied zw. 8er und 9er wird. Weiss da schon jemand was?


----------



## marta (7. September 2008)

Remedy 9:  3999,-
Remedy 8:  3499,-
Remedy 7:  2599,-

...-somit keine Änderung!


----------



## Taunide (7. September 2008)

Wird es das Remedy als Rahmenkit geben und wie hoch wird der Preis sein?


----------



## rocketeer (8. September 2008)

marta schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Eurobikepics vom Remedy 9...-im Prospekt hats allerdings ne weiße Talas Gabel drinn!! Lassen wir uns überraschen wie es ausgeliefert wird...


 

Die Farbe des 9er kann ich nicht so richtig erkennen. Ist das poliert und dann klarlack mit Teilen in weiß oder silber lackiert?

Was ist denn eurer Meinung besser die Fox oder die lyrik? Gab's mit der Lyrik nicht immer Absenkungsprobleme? muss man bei fox immer noch an den holm greifen um den Federweg zu verstellen?


----------



## marta (8. September 2008)

@ Taunide: lt. Trek Preisliste gibts kein Frameset-nur Komplett Remedys!

@ Rocketeer: die Lackierung heißt blasted/polished Aluminium - auf meinen Fotos ist das helle silber anodisiert(rau zum Angreifen) und das dunkle silber poliert (glatt zum Angreifen)!!

Ich persönlich glaube, daß sich beide Gabeln nichts schenken und super funktionieren! Ich tendiere mehr zur Fox Gabel...und deswegen hab ich mir mal das 9er bestellt-mal schauen wann es geliefert wird!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens-Schorsch (8. September 2008)

marta schrieb:


> Remedy 9:  3999,-
> Remedy 8:  3499,-
> Remedy 7:  2599,-
> 
> ...-somit keine Änderung!



Hey, danke! Wo hast du denn die Preise her? Ich hatte noch keine Euro-Preise für die neuen Räder gefunden.

Ich weiss immernoch nicht welches ich mir kaufe. 8er oder 9er??? Von der Optik her gefallen sie mir beide auf den Fotos. Aber ich fürchte ich muss beide mal in echt sehen. Tendenz geht richtung 9er. Sofern die Preisdifferenz bei "nur" 500 bleibt. Mit der schwarzen Gabel finde ich das richtig gelungen. 

Ach, schwierig, schwierig...


----------



## marta (8. September 2008)

War auf der Eurobike und habe die Preisliste vom Trekstand mitgenommen! Habe auch lÃ¤nger zwischen Remedy 8 und 9 Ã¼berlegt und dann zugunsten der besseren Ausstattung das 9er bestellt...du bekommst fÃ¼r â¬ 500,- mehr ein Sram XO Schaltwerk, XO Schalthebel, XTR Kurbel, XTR Umwerfer, Avid Elixir CR und leichtere LaufrÃ¤der....!

Achja...wie schon bereits mal oben weiter erwÃ¤hnt-Gabelfarbe ist noch ungewiss....im Prospekt und auf der Homepage ist sie weiÃ und auf der Eurobike war sie schwarz!??


----------



## Riffer (11. September 2008)

Bei einem Besuch bei meinem Händler hab ich anderes gehört Remedy 7 kostet 2009 2990,-!


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (11. September 2008)

ich hab heute auch nochmal beim Händler nachgefragt. Er meinte die Preise würde so wie letztes Jahr bleiben. Wollen wir's hoffen.


----------



## harzbiker2 (8. Oktober 2008)

habe gestern in der aktuellen FREERIDE den test vom Remedy 8 gelesen.... WOW kann ich da nur sagen.... als Einzigstes im test hat es überall 5 von 5 Punkten bekommen (bergauf, bergab, tour, trail, park).

FAZIT: Das "Remedy" ist ein ganz großer Wurf! Sehr leicht, super Geometrie und tolle Fahreigenschaften, egal ob auf Tour oder im Bikepark... 10 von 10 Punkten!

Hat jemand von euch das 2008er Modell? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## decolocsta (8. Oktober 2008)

meine Erfahrung ist, Biketests in Magazinen stinken bis tief runter in die Hölle.


----------



## jemand (8. Oktober 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> meine Erfahrung ist, Biketests in Magazinen stinken bis tief runter in die Hölle.


----------



## Konstrukteur (9. Oktober 2008)

servus zusammen,
ist schon richtig, Bike tests, egal in welchem heft haben sicher eine subjektive komponente. Was das trek angeht: es ist schon sehr auffällig, dass es überall ziemlich gute kritiken erhält.
ich habe ein 8 mod 2008 und kann den äußerst positiven Eindruck bestätigen. super geometrie und handling, tolle federung (nutzt den federweg praktisch 100% aus und fühlt sich super "plush" an) und wirklich leicht. Im direkten vergleich zu meinen anderen bikes, einem spezialized enduro sl und einem lapierre XLT 160 halte ich das trek wirklich für einen grossen wurf. Ich benutze alle bikes als "enduro-tourer", also eher weniger im bike park oder für meterhohe drops.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Konstrukteur,

vielen Dank für Dein Feedback. Ja, ich werde wohl in jedem Fall ein Remedy nehmen. Ich stehe nun vor der Entscheidung das 7er zu nehmen - das gefällt mir optisch einfach nur gut - für 2500,-, oder das 8er, das gefällt mir optisch nicht gut für 3150,-.

Lohnt hier der Aufpreis? Ich bin totel verzweifelt...

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/compare/#/remedy7,remedy8,empty


----------



## dubbel (9. Oktober 2008)

7er find ich voll ausreichend, bis evtl. auf die bremse, 
schicker ist natürlich das 8er, aber das ist halt so ne sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

ich habe mich ja auch in das 7er verliebt... auch die SLX finde ich optisch schöner. Klar, ist keine XT, aber merken werde ich da eh nicht...

Die Frage war nur wegen dem Preis den ich bekommen kann - 350,- weniger für das 8er. 

Man man, ich weiss einfach nicht weiter....


----------



## Konstrukteur (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi HarzBiker, 

ja das Farbdesign des 2009 R8 finde auch nicht mehr so gelungen, wirkt durch den weissanteil an der lackierung auf mich etwas "feminin". Aber mÃ¶glicherweise lÃ¤sst sich aber irgendwo noch ein 2008 R8 auftreiben. Hab gerade erst fÃ¼r nen Kumpel ein in grÃ¶sse M aufgetrieben.
Der grosse unterschied ist sicher die Gabel. Ich finde die RS 2 Step Lyrik super (z.B. deutlich besser als eine 2008 Fox 36 talas -->  top ansprechverhalten, super kennlinienverlauf ), da sie sich sehr schnell absenken lÃ¤sst (einfach hebel umlegen, gewicht verlagern fertig) , was ich insbesondere bei steilen anstiegen mit einem bike mit enduro geometrie fÃ¼r unverzichtbar halte. Bei der U turn musst Du kurbeln um sie abzusenken, dass kannst am anstieg wohl vergessen, gerade im mittelgebirge wenn anstieg und abfahrt sich schnell abwechseln.Und Funktion kommt bei mir sicher vor design. Beim rest der ausstattung -da gibt es aus meiner sicht von der funktionalitÃ¤t sicher nicht ganz so viele unterschiede. was ich noch gemacht habe: bremse vom hÃ¤ndler tauschen lassen (gegen formula the one 200mm vo+hi).Die XT hat fÃ¼r mich einfach nicht genug Power. hat ca. 100â¬ Aufpreis gekostet, hat sich aber absolut gelohnt.
Das remedy ist ein echt tolles Bike - gerade beim surfen flowiger trails - geht ab wie ne rakete. Da wÃ¤hre ich weniger verzweifelt als voller vorfreude an deiner stelle....


----------



## dubbel (9. Oktober 2008)

harzbiker2 schrieb:


> Die Frage war nur wegen dem Preis den ich bekommen kann - 350,- weniger für das 8er.


hä?!


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

@Konstrukteur - ja, Vorfreude wäre sicherlich angebracht.... ich glaube, ich nehmen auch das 8er, gerade wegen der absenkbaren Gabel vom Lenker.... 

aber optisch gefällt mir das 7er noch am betsen... 

@duppel: 350,- Euro weniger als der VK 3.500,-... das meine ich.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

dann noch ne Frage - ich bin 168 habe aber eine Schrittlänge von 80cm. Eigentlich brauche ich nen 16,5", aber es gibt ja nur 15,5 oder 17,5. 

Was soll ich nehmen? Eher S oder M? 

Ich tendiere ja eher zum S, auch wenn ich da zur Not noch ne längere Sattelstütze einbauen muss.... was meint Ihr?


----------



## dubbel (9. Oktober 2008)

bei 1.80 passt mir M.


----------



## Konstrukteur (9. Oktober 2008)

unbedingt Probefahren! . Sollte Dir die Oberrohrlänge nicht passen ist das deutlich üngünstiger als eine nicht passende Sitzrohrlänge. Ich hab schrittlänge 84 und bin 185 groß,ein sitzriese. ich habe also einen rund 20 cm längeren oberkörper als Du, dazu kommen noch die längeren arme. Ich fahre ein L. Die überstandshöhe ist bei allen grössen gleich, soweit ich weiss. Ein M könnte Dir zu lang sein. Die mitgelieferte Sattelstütze ist ziemlich lang, deshalb wird sich die Sitzhöhe wohl ausreichend anpassen lassen.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

OK, Danke für eure Tipps.... ich habe mir gerade das 8er in S bestellt...



@Konstrukteur: Du schreibst, man kann die Gabel vom lenker aus verstellen..... auf dem Foto von Deinem Bike in diesem Post ist das aber nicht zu sehen, und bei dem neuen bike leide auch nicht....

http://www.trekbikes.com/images/bikes/2009/xl/remedy8_angle_1.jpg

Hast Du das nachgerüstet?

Der Händler kann es auch nicht genau sagen, laut Trekspezi muß man es an der Gebel drehen.... leider sind die 2009 RockShox noch nicht online zu sehen...

Wenn das nicht vom Lenker aus ist, wäre das wirklich traurig...

Liefertermin: Anfang Dezember!! yyyyyyyyyyyiiiihaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Konstrukteur (9. Oktober 2008)

Da hast Du mich falsch verstanden, ich habe nicht geschrieben mit einem Knopf vom Lenker! Was ich meinte: während der fahrt, weil man im gegensatz zum U turn, das man mehrerer Umdrehungen hinenschraubem muss beim 2 step den verstellknopf völlig kraftlos (ist nur ein hydraulisches Ventil) einfach nur eine viertel umdrehung drehen muss, Gewicht verlagern fertig. das klappt auf Grund der geometrie vom Remedy total problemlos auch im Gelände...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

ahhh... OK, sorry, falsch verstanden. 

bin mal gespannt, wie "weiblich" es in echt aussieht.... ich werde berichten!!

Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

wie ist das eigentlich mit den Reifen? Man hört ja nicht wirklich gutes über diese Dinger... gerade auch in den tests. Gleich neue Noby Nic 2.5 drauf?


----------



## Konstrukteur (9. Oktober 2008)

schwa... was? maxxis Minion 2.5 F+R


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

fährst Du den? Paßt der? 

Ich fahre ja überwiegend ne größere Tour + 1-2x die Wochen in den Bikepark. Ist das die richtige Wahl?

Welche Pedalen verpasse ich diesem guten Stück eigentlich?


----------



## Konstrukteur (9. Oktober 2008)

ja ich fahr den. ist bisher mein lieblingsreifen, auch auf tour. Ich fahr viel hochalpin,da hat der einfach deutlich mehr reseven, insbesondere was den grip und die durchschlagsfestigkeit angeht. das ist echt ne andere welt verglichen zu den schwalbes, gerade z.B in schottrigen kurven, wo die rumtanzen hat der Grip ohne ende. Aber achtung, zumindest hinten unbedingt die härtere gummimischung wählen (60a), die weiche (42) hat einen entsätzlichen Rollwiederstand.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

super, Danke für die Antwort. ich werde schauen, das ich mir die heute noch bestelle.... 

und was hast Du für Pedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstrukteur (9. Oktober 2008)

shimanoSPD/Plattform


----------



## Konstrukteur (9. Oktober 2008)

Pd -m 545


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Danke!!!

So, nun heißt es warten bis Ende November.....


----------



## jemand (9. Oktober 2008)

@harzbiker2:
Also ich hab mir das Remedy ja auf der Eurobike angeschaut und fand es eingentlich nicht zu "weiblich" aber schon etwas "chic" fürs Grobe. Fand das 08er R8 auch super.
Ich habe heute noch keins weil es nirgends ein "S" gab zum Probefahren.
Und ungefahren wollte ich mir das auch nicht kaufen.
Das "M" war mir gefühlsmäßig bei Probefahrt etwas zu "lang", bin 170cm.

Mal sehen ob du das "S" bike im Dezember auch "schon" bekommst.
Würde mich mal interessieren wie es dir passt und es sich fährt.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

hey jemand,

ja, ich will hoffen, das es auch klappt im November. In jedem Fall werde ich berichten.

oh manno... das ist noch sooooooooooooooooo lange....


----------



## admax (9. Oktober 2008)

weiss jemand, ob der Rahmen zur Hammerschmidt kompatibel ist?

Danke!


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

ne, sorry, keine Ahnung. Ruf doch mal bei Deinem Trek Händler an, vielleicht weiß der das.

http://locator.trekbikes.com/

bin schon am überlegen, ob ich wieder umbestelle und das 7er mit einer anderen GAbel nehme - ich finde das farblich einfach den Hammer - mit dem 8er "Damenmodell" kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden. Optisch finde ich die SLR Kurbel auch cooler.... oh man.... das man es aber auch noch nicht live sehen kan.... grummel....


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. Oktober 2008)

hier, das habe ich gerade im PDF Katalog gefunden. So wäre es doch perfekt mit der weissen FOX und den weissen Felgen.... Leider gibt es das ja so nicht...


----------



## Konstrukteur (10. Oktober 2008)

Servus, nee der Rahmen ist nicht hammerschmidt kompatibel, auch die neuen nicht, habs auf der eurobike näher angeschaut, hat keine aufnahmen.
 Ich find Ja die Lyrik eigentlich besser als die Fox, passt von der kennlinie (weil flacher) einfach besser.


----------



## Konstrukteur (10. Oktober 2008)

die felgen Sind grau, da täuscht auch das Foto, wenn man genau hinsieht sind die Felgen auch da grau.
Das weiss in Kombination mit diesem Candy Orange, ist echt krass. am 07  Remedy9 fand ich das weiss ganz ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzbiker2 (10. Oktober 2008)

stimmt, die felgen sind grau.... aber die FOX ist schön weiss, auch oben. Da ist die Lyrik ja schwarz.

Nach Aussage ist das bike am 24.11. beim Händler, also dann spätestens Ende November bei mir...

Das stehe ich nicht durch....  noch 6 Wochen !!!!

Habe auch versucht noch ein altes 08er zu bekommen. Habe zig Händler angerufen - ohne Erfolg.....


----------



## biker-wug (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

hab eine Frage an die Remedy Fahrer, welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze??

ciao


----------



## harzbiker2 (10. Oktober 2008)

hey biker-wug,

das 8er hat laut trekseite ne Bontrager Race Lite, 5mm offset verbaut. 

Versuch mal zu googeln, vielleicht findest Du genaueres...


----------



## harzbiker2 (10. Oktober 2008)

das könnte sie sein, oder?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140271767299


----------



## Konstrukteur (11. Oktober 2008)

die sattelstütze hat einen durchmesser von 31.6 mm


----------



## admax (11. Oktober 2008)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Servus, nee der Rahmen ist nicht hammerschmidt kompatibel, auch die neuen nicht, habs auf der eurobike näher angeschaut, hat keine aufnahmen.



In dem Video von Truvativ ist aber doch ein Trek Remedy mit Hammerschmidt zu sehen: http://www.magicmechanics.com/#/all_mountain/
Oder nicht?


----------



## harzbiker2 (13. Oktober 2008)

stimmt, das könnte das 2008er remedy 8 sein. Auf der Trek Seite ist dazu aber nichts zu sehen.... Ist eh Schade, das man es sich nicht so zusammenstellen kann wie man will....


----------



## Konstrukteur (13. Oktober 2008)

also das 2008 (besitze ich) und das 2009 (hab ich mir auf der eurobike angesehen und auch nachgefragt) besitzen keine ICSG aufnahmen deshalb ist es nicht möglich ein Hammerschmidt Getriebe zu montieren. 
Ich habe auf einigen Fotos gesehen, dass sich Sram an einige aktuellen Rahmen ICSG aufnahmen  für testzwecke nachträglich angeschweisst hat - das wird auch bei dem Remedy der Fall gewesen sein.


----------



## admax (13. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Info!
Damit ist Trek aus dem Rennen. Schade.
Euch noch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ed1272 (13. Oktober 2008)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> servus zusammen,
> ist schon richtig, Bike tests, egal in welchem heft haben sicher eine subjektive komponente. Was das trek angeht: es ist schon sehr auffällig, dass es überall ziemlich gute kritiken erhält.
> ich habe ein 8 mod 2008 und kann den äußerst positiven Eindruck bestätigen. super geometrie und handling, tolle federung (nutzt den federweg praktisch 100% aus und fühlt sich super "plush" an) und wirklich leicht. Im direkten vergleich zu meinen anderen bikes, einem spezialized enduro sl und einem lapierre XLT 160 halte ich das trek wirklich für einen grossen wurf. Ich benutze alle bikes als "enduro-tourer", also eher weniger im bike park oder für meterhohe drops.



Hi,

du schreibst hier du fährst auch ein x160? Ich auch.
Ich finde das Trek im Moment auch super schön, bin es auch mal kurz gefahren. Allerdings muss ich sagen das sich der Hinterbau etwas zäher verhält als die an meinen x160. Fühlt sich ein wenig überdämpft an.

Was ist dein Vergleichs Fazit zwischen Lapierre und Trek? Spürst du den cm weniger des Trek oder ist das wahrscheinlich zu vernachlässigen oder?

Ist der Lenkwinkel flacher als das x160? 

Danke.


----------



## Konstrukteur (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

eine Überdämfung des Hinterbaus kann ich absolut nicht feststellen. Ich finde die Federungseigenschaften des remedy wirklich sensationell (auch im vergleich zum X160, obwohl das ja schon wirklich gut ist, z.B. verglichen mit meinem spezi enduro). eine bessere ausnützung des federweges habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht erlebt. ganz entscheidend ist dabei allerdings, dass man mit ca 30 % sag (Negativfederweg ca 45-50mm) arbeitet (siehe auch die emfehlungen von trek). Übrigens hat das trek hinten mehr als 150mm federweg, ich habs gemessen und komme auf ca. 155mm, fühlt sich aber wie mind. 180 an. Meistens wird aus meiner sicht mit deutlich zu harten Kennlinien gefahren (20mm Sag) - viel zu wenig, ausser man will 10m drops springen. In so einem fall kann es sein, das sich die Federung zu steif anfühlt, da zu der druckstufendämfung auch noch eine steile Federkennlinie kommt. Das bike fühlt sich in so einem Fall sehr holprig an.
Die optimale einstellung für das trek sieht  meiner ansicht nach folgendermassen aus:
flache federkennlinie, nicht zu schwache druckstufendämfung und geringe Zugstufendämfung. Ein grosser teil der stossenergie wird dann von der druckstufe absorbiert und nicht von der luftfeder. da die druckstufe aber geschwindigkeitsabhängig ist (im gegensatz zur feder) ist ,lässt sie das Federelement relativ "unabhängig" vom stoss immer um den "gleichen wert" zusammenfahren (daher die konstant hohe federwegsauntzung des trek).noch ein vorteil- flache Federkennlinie heisst auch: Du brauchst wenig zugstufe um die Feder beim ausfedern im zaum zu halten. Berücksichtigt man dies bei der einstellung, fühlt es sich sehr "plush" an.

Ob der Lenkwinkel Flacher ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber das Rad fühlt sich deutlich stabiler als das LP an, obwohl es flink um die ecke geht.
Das Handling ist der deutlichste Unterschied zum Lapierre: Man hat wirklich massiv das gefühl im Bike zu sitzen statt wie beim LP oben drauf. hängt sicher mit einer niedrigen Tretlagerhöhe zusammen, die noch verstärkt wird durch den hohen negativfederweganteil. Deutlich zu spüren ist übrigens auch das niedrigere gewicht, z.B. beim Beschleunigen auf flachen Singletrails.
Das handling fühlt sich sicher für jeden subjektiv etwas anders an - ich kann hier nur für mich sprechen -aber schon aus den tests in den magazinen, deren urteile ähnlich wie meins ausfallen, sieht man, dass es durchaus übereinstimmungen in der wahrnehmung gibt.


----------



## ed1272 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Ich war heut nochmal Probefahren, allerdings ein 19", ist für mich zu gross mit 178cm.
Es stimmt schon, ich hab jetzt mehr SAG gelassen, fährt sich schon gut dann das Teil. Das mit den "im Rad sitzen" stimmt auch im vergleich zu meinen x160.

So nun meine Überlegung:

Remedy 7 kaufen,
alles bis auf Rahmen und Gabel verkaufen, 
DT EX 1750 LRS
Kindshok Stütze
XT/XTR Schaltung/Kurbel

Muss ich mal überlegen was ich da drauflegen muss............


----------



## harzbiker2 (14. Oktober 2008)

ich war ja auch am überlegen wegen dem 7er... ich finde das optisch einfach besser in schwarz, zumal ich fast ausschließlich schwarze Klamotten habe.... 

aber dann hat der Händler 350,- vom empfohlenen VK beim Remedy 8 runter gegangen, da mußte ich einfach zuschlagen. 

@Konstrukteur; Der Händler bietet mir jetzt die Fomula Oro Puro 2007 mit 180er Scheiben für 130,- Aufpreis mit Montage statt der XT.

Was meinst Du? Soll ich da zuschlagen?

ich habe nur so viel schlechtes wegen dem rubbeln bei der Hinterradbremse gelesen.... aber das sollte ja nun eigentlch behoben sein... aber wer weiss wie lange der das Teil schon im Keller liege hat....


----------



## sciregomtb (15. Oktober 2008)

das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe

ich bin auf der suche nach einen neuen bike. es soll entweder ein leichtes enduro mit  160 mm oder ein all mountain mit 140 mm werden.
Meine Überlegung ist zu erst ein Enduro ausprobieren und schauen wie ich damit die Berge hoch komme. Ich fahre ein 9kg Race Hardteil daher ist es eine große Umstellung für mich.
Ich bin bereits das Specialized Enduro gefahren was mir gar nicht gefallen hat. Ich hatte das Gefühl viel zu hoch zu sitzen und wenn ich leicht gelenkt habe ist gleich der ganze lenker mit umgekippt. Ich denke das könnte am flachen Lenkwinkel liegen. 
Wie verhält sich das beim Remedy? 
Kommt man damit noch anstendig die Berge hoch? Das Rad soll auch Touren in den Alpen gut mit machen.


----------



## Konstrukteur (15. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen

das abkippen der lenkung kenne ich vom remedy so nicht. Interessant: beim Specialized ist mir das Phänomen auch aufgefallen, besonders wenn man auf ruhigem Untergrund oder asphalt fährt. Ausserdem liegen zwischen den federungen und dem Handling der beiden Räder welten, auch wenn sie auf dem ersten Blick verwandt zu sein scheinen.
Klettern geht mit dem remedy wirklich super. OK gegenüber nem race hardtail wir es schon etwas stärker wippen , aber gerade bei verblockten anstiegen mit wurzeln und steinen kommt es mir einfach vor als ob man mit so einem fully deutlich leichter drüberkommt.

Zu der Bremsen-Frage: ich hab  eine Formula "the one" mit 200 Scheiben genommen , finde die gerade von der Bremskraft fast besser als ne ORO mit 220 mm scheibe vorne (ne puro hab ich noch nicht gefahren), die ich an meine Santa Cruz VP Free fahre. die "the one" hat mich glaube ich 100 Euro aufpreis gekostet - dafür hab ich aber nicht so ein rabatt beim rahmen bekommen.

Zu der Farbe:  der lack ist eh eine schwachstelle des Bikes - ist nicht besonders haltbar, insbesondere an den exponierten stellen platzt der schon mal gerne ab. Da kommts auf deine farbwahl dann auch nicht mehr an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstrukteur (15. Oktober 2008)

Ach noch was : zu touren ind den alpen: dieses Jahr bin ich knapp 1000 kilometer in den Alpen damit gefahren u. a. touren mit netten anstiegen wie Reintal, heimgarten etc. - immer auf der Suche nach dem perfektem Trail


----------



## sciregomtb (15. Oktober 2008)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> das abkippen der lenkung kenne ich vom remedy so nicht. Interessant: beim Specialized ist mir das Phänomen auch aufgefallen, besonders wenn man auf ruhigem Untergrund oder asphalt fährt. Ausserdem liegen zwischen den federungen und dem Handling der beiden Räder welten, auch wenn sie auf dem ersten Blick verwandt zu sein scheinen.
> Klettern geht mit dem remedy wirklich super. OK gegenüber nem race hardtail wir es schon etwas stärker wippen , aber gerade bei verblockten anstiegen mit wurzeln und steinen kommt es mir einfach vor als ob man mit so einem fully deutlich leichter drüberkommt.
> ...


 
ich konnte das Spci Enduro nur auf der Straße testen aber gerade da ist mir das abkippen des Lenkrades aufgefallen. Ich dachte schon ich muss damit leben wenn ich mir ein Enduro mit 160 mm holen möchte. 
ein bisschen wippen ist ja auch nicht schlimm gehört eben zu einem Fuly dazu. Du hast recht gerade bei Wurbelteppichen kommt man mit einem Fuly schneller und leichter drüber. Mit dem Hardteil muss ich leicht vom Sattel aufstehen und das Gewicht mittig verlagern. Mit dem Fuly..... wums und drüber


----------



## sciregomtb (15. Oktober 2008)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Ach noch was : zu touren ind den alpen: dieses Jahr bin ich knapp 1000 kilometer in den Alpen damit gefahren u. a. touren mit netten anstiegen wie Reintal, heimgarten etc. - immer auf der Suche nach dem perfektem Trail


 hört sich super an. Ich konnte noch kein Enduro so richtig im Gelände testen hatte aber etwas bedenken bei steilen Spitzkeren bergauf. Wenn du mit steilen Anstiegen kein Problem mit dem bike hast, kann ich ja beruhigt sein. Ich steige ja vom Race Hardteil auf 160 mm um deswegen will ich aber bergauf nicht schieben müssen. Das HT ist eine super Kletterziege die bergauf viel spaß macht


----------



## daddy yo yo (15. Oktober 2008)

hat noch jemand bilder von remedies?


----------



## dubbel (15. Oktober 2008)

bist du mit den 22.100 bildern auf http://images.google.de/images?um=1&hl=de&q=trek+remedy+2009+ schon durch?


----------



## daddy yo yo (15. Oktober 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> bist du mit den 22.100 bildern auf http://images.google.de/images?um=1&hl=de&q=trek+remedy+2009+ schon durch?


ja. 

ich präzisiere: bilder von trek remedy modellen in echtaufnahmen (keine katalogbilder) in großer bis sehr großer bildgröße.


----------



## H-P (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi, bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht noch ein Fully neben mein HT stelle...der Trend geht ja zum Zweitbike.

Auf der Suche ist mir das Rotwild RFC 0.4 ins Auge gestochen mit 140 mm Federweg und von einem Händler wurde ist mir das Remedy 8 angeboten worden. Bin nun auch am grübeln ob mir die 160 mm Berghoch nicht zu viel sind, bzw. wie der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Bikes speziell Berg hoch ist.


----------



## harzbiker2 (20. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst die Gabel doch mit einem KLICK auf 120 runterfahren..... Konstrukteur hat darüber schon was in diesem Thread geschrieben.


----------



## harzbiker2 (20. Oktober 2008)

hier ein schöner Link zu Testberichten..... das das Remedy 10 jahre Gewährleistung hat wußte ich auch noch nicht..... ist ja schon cool...
http://www.ebener-zweiradsport.de/shop_mallux/test/2008/09.08_REMEDY8_TESTS.pdf


----------



## wowbagger (20. Oktober 2008)

@daddy yo yo


> ich präzisiere: bilder von trek remedy modellen in echtaufnahmen (keine katalogbilder) in großer bis sehr großer bildgröße.



auf:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Trek-Remedy-9-interbike-2008.html
gibts super Bilder und ein ordentliches Video... ;-)
aber vorsicht...
mfg wowbagger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sciregomtb (21. Oktober 2008)

harzbiker2 schrieb:


> hier ein schöner Link zu Testberichten..... das das Remedy 10 jahre Gewährleistung hat wußte ich auch noch nicht..... ist ja schon cool...
> http://www.ebener-zweiradsport.de/shop_mallux/test/2008/09.08_REMEDY8_TESTS.pdf


 

mal steht heißt es 13 kg mal 14 kg, beides aber mit XT ausgestattet. Kann mir das einer erklären


----------



## harzbiker2 (21. Oktober 2008)

@sciregomtb - ich denke, das liegt an der Größe. mein Händler meinte, das mein S ca. 1kg weniger wiegt als ein L Rahmen.... 

@wowbagger - schöner Bilder, wenn das 9er nicht so furchtbar silbrig wäre.....


----------



## berni_the_new (21. Oktober 2008)

weiss jemand vielleicht das genaue Gewicht von Remedy 7, 8 und 9.
Da steht irgendwie immer was anderes.
Hat evtl. jemand so ein Teil gewogen?


----------



## harzbiker2 (21. Oktober 2008)

schau mal - remedy 8 in 17,5" wiegt 13,9
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...emedy-8.257791.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm

Das 9er wiegt 12,9 ohne Angebe der Rahmengröße
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...emedy-9.189430.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm

zum 7er habe ich leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## wowbagger (21. Oktober 2008)

@ harzbiker2
genau das gefällt mir sehr gut. Das ist teilweise poliert und teilweise gestrahlt....find ich echt tiptop.
mfg wowbagger


----------



## harzbiker2 (23. Oktober 2008)

i mog datt gar nicht.,,,, aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden, sonst würden wir alle das gleiche Bike fahren...

Wenn es nicht so aussehen würde, würde ich in jedem Fall das 9er nehmen, denn man bekommt so viel mehr für NUR 500,- Euro Aufpreis... abr diese Farbe....


----------



## clemson (25. Oktober 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/212870]
	
[/URL]

der kuh gefällts


----------



## harzbiker2 (26. Oktober 2008)

ja, die Kuh schaut ja auch auf das 2008er Modell, das 2009er ist nur Silber und das wird auch der Kuh nett gefallen...

=)

Das hätte ich auch sofort genommen !!!! 

Ich habe mich mit dem 8er schon schwer getan, denn das 7er mit dem Schwarz & Weiss sieht von allen am besten aus - meine Meinung.

Kann man bei dem neuen 9er eigentlich die FOX runterlassen? Beim Test von dem 8er haben die das bemängelt, das die Fox das nicht kann (konnte).


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. Oktober 2008)

das schöne am 9er ist einfach dieses silber!   im ernst, es gibt für ein all mountain bike einfach nichts besseres als unlackiertes alu. im ernst, bei einem lackierten rad stört mich jeder noch so kleine kratzer. in blankem aluminium verleiht ein kratzer charakter. so viel von mir zu diesem thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzbiker2 (26. Oktober 2008)

da hast Du Recht, was die Kratzer angeht....  wahrscheinlich ist das silber in live gar nicht so schlecht. Ich kenne auch nur die Ansicht von der Trek HP udn da ist ausgerechnet das 9er nur in der Seitenoptik dargestellt, nicht perspektivisch.

Vielleicht bestelle ich doch nocht um.....


----------



## clemson (26. Oktober 2008)

ja am 09 er Remedy kannst du die gabel absenken....
schaut in live auch fein aus...mir  persänlich a wengerl zu schlicht...würde da eher zum 09 remedy 8 tendieren...nur mit der fox anstatt der rock shock....root beer schaut einfach so geil aus
aber das leben ist kei wunschkonzert, daher wird erstaml das 08 weitergefahrn und das macht laune


----------



## harzbiker2 (26. Oktober 2008)

also biste auch zufrieden mit Deinem remedy, oder? ich habe mir ja das 8er bestellt, ich find`s immer besser in dieser Farbe....

hatte das 9er noch keine XTR im 08er Modell?

Leider keine Fox. Das hättte mich 800,- Euro Aufpreis gekostet bei dem Händler. Für 500,- bekomme ich aber das 9er..... ich hoffe, das die andere Gabel auch OK ist - sollte man ja erwarten bei 3.500,- ....

Noch gute 4 Wochen, dann kommt endlich mein


----------



## clemson (26. Oktober 2008)

ja mehr als zufrieden...hat sich sowohl in der Lenzerheide als auch am Gardasee bewährt...eine wahre Spassmaschine.....

ja 08 war noch XT kurbel verbaut


----------



## stgr (26. Oktober 2008)

hier ist meins, zwar ein 08 Model, aber trotzdem super gut. Gewicht ist 12.3 mit Papierreifen 12.8 mit Nobbi Nic 2.4 Snake Skin und Plattformpedalen.


----------



## chrissfinish (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
welche rahmengröße habt ihr euch bestellt und bei welcher körpergröße?

Danke

Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stgr (26. Oktober 2008)

chrissfinish schrieb:


> Hi,
> welche rahmengröße habt ihr euch bestellt und bei welcher körpergröße?
> 
> Danke
> ...



176cm fahre ein Medium


----------



## clemson (26. Oktober 2008)

17,5 " bei 180cm


----------



## harzbiker2 (27. Oktober 2008)

ich habe mir bei 168 ein S in 15,5" bestellt, da ich eine sehr lange Schritthöhe von fast 80cm habe. Ich bräuchte da eigentlich genau ein 16,5". Man hat mir dann das S empfohlen, da es dann wendiger für mich ist und ich leichter rutnter komme.... 

@clemson; na dann wird es ja wohl für den Harz + Bikeparks reichen....


----------



## bjoernsen (27. Oktober 2008)

harzbiker2 schrieb:


> Noch gute 4 Wochen, dann kommt endlich mein




Ach die 4 Wochen gehen auch noch rum. 
Ab Donnerstag haben die eh erst mal Schnee angesagt..auch wenn es nicht liegen bleibt..


----------



## harzbiker2 (27. Oktober 2008)

hey björn - da magst du recht haben, aber es wäre ja trotzdem toll, wenn es schneller gehen würde.... aber sehen wir`s mal so - 3 Wochen sind ja schon rum, jetzt nur noch 4 - das schaffe ich hoffentlich auch noch...


----------



## ed1272 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

habe mir letzte Woche ein Remedy 7 bestellt, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ende Dezember.

Ich bin 176cm Schritt ca. 84cm habe mir ein M 17,5 bestellt. 

Heute bin ich mal ein L gefahren und muss sagen auch nicht schlecht, leider hat mein Händler hier kein M mehr da, daher fehlt der richtige Vergleich. Bei der Bestellung war es genau umgekehrt, ein M kein L. 

Das einzige was mich beim L stört ist das ich den Sattel nicht sehr weit rausziehen muss, daher hat meine Kindshok Stütze nicht sehr viel Verstellweg nach unten. 
Allerdings fühle ich mich auf den L schon wohl, Lenkzentrale ist  angenehm, man sitzt sehr schön im Bike.

Was soll ich tun??????

Gruß


----------



## harzbiker2 (27. Oktober 2008)

sei froh, dass Du wenigstens eins fahren durftest..... mein Händler hat mir klar die kleinere Größe empfohlen, da es wesentlich wendiger ist und der "Abstieg" im Gelände doch einfacher ist. Und leichter ist es auch noch.

Ich vermute, das M wird Dir besser liegen....


----------



## chrissfinish (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi ich sollte mir ein 19,5 er bestellen hat main Händler gesagt ich bin 185 und hab ne schrittlänge von 84cm was meint ihr.

Gruß 
chrissfinish


----------



## SlayMe (29. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist noch ein promo-Video vom Remedy:
http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1504364525/bctid1859721206


----------



## walo (30. Oktober 2008)

[Fotos des Rahmens auf Bitten des Rahmeninhabers entfernt. rob]
das remedy nach paar freeridemeetings. 
man beachte, das diese deformationen NICHT von einem sturz kommen.
muss meinen kollegen nochmals genau fragen wie es dazu gekommen ist.
werde dann berichten....
edit:anscheinend, bei nem sprung, etwas zu kurz gekommen.jedoch kein massiver einschlag.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sciregomtb (30. Oktober 2008)

armes Remedy


----------



## ed1272 (31. Oktober 2008)

Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen oder ist das Einzelfall?

Garantie bei so einen Schaden?


----------



## ed1272 (31. Oktober 2008)

chrissfinish schrieb:


> Hi ich sollte mir ein 19,5 er bestellen hat main Händler gesagt ich bin 185 und hab ne schrittlänge von 84cm was meint ihr.
> 
> Gruß
> chrissfinish



Ich würde sagen M wenn du mehr verspielt fahren willst, L wenn du mehr auf Touren unterwegs bist.

Das Sattelrohr ist bei einen M schon kurz, 17,5Zoll eben, hast halt dann eine sehr weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze. Das L ist mit 61,5cm Oberrohr schon ziemlich lang.

Kannst nicht probieren?

Gruß


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Oktober 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, das Bild überrascht mich so gar nicht. Irgendwo muss das niedrige Gewicht ja herkommen...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das Bild überrascht mich so gar nicht. Irgendwo muss das niedrige Gewicht ja herkommen...



So isses

In die zur Zeit aufgelegten Räder der 160mm Klasse wird zuviel an Möglichkeiten reininterpretiert.

G.


----------



## daddy yo yo (31. Oktober 2008)

ist jetzt auch schwierig zu ergründen, woran der rahmen kaputt gegangen ist. liegt's an zu hohen drops, liegt's an einem materialfehler oder liegt's an zu knapp kalkuliertem materialeinsatz...

ist halt das problem, unter dem die all mountain räder zu leiden haben: 160mm oder gar mehr verleiten halt dazu, auch arge drops zu nehmen. genug federweg ist da, also muss es auch kräftig was aushalten - so der trugschluss. dass die räder gleichzeitig aber auch schön leicht sein müssen, weil sie sonst keiner kauft (schließlich will man zur not ja auch mal ein paar meter hoch treten), vergessen dann wieder viele. ein all mountain rad, noch dazu ein besonders leichtes, ist halt kein downhill-bock.


----------



## T.V. (31. Oktober 2008)

Ist halt das übliche Problem in Foren. Irgendeine Aussage/ein Bild taucht auf und die Aussagen sind vage. Solange nicht klar ist was dort passiert ist, bleibt das ganze Spekulation. Schön wäre eine Aussage des Rahmenbesitzers selbst und interssieren würde mich auch Treks Reaktion.

Hat Trek denn z.B Änderungen an den 2009er Rahmen gemacht (außer Farben)?


----------



## walo (31. Oktober 2008)

T.V. schrieb:


> Ist halt das übliche Problem in Foren. Irgendeine Aussage/ein Bild taucht auf und die Aussagen sind vage. Solange nicht klar ist was dort passiert ist, bleibt das ganze Spekulation. Schön wäre eine Aussage des Rahmenbesitzers selbst und interssieren würde mich auch Treks Reaktion.


hab den besitzer auf diesen fred aufmerksam gemacht. hoffe er macht sich die mühe und klährt die situation auf.
grüsse


----------



## hechti (1. November 2008)

_Beitrag entfernt auf Wunsch des Erstellers
Thomas_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstrukteur (1. November 2008)

Servus Hechti

Also nach Trek Benutzerhandbuch ist das Remedy ein Bike der "Nutzungsart 4" für Zitat: "_Fahrten in schwierigem Gelände über Mittelgrosse Hindernisse und für kleine Sprünge_".
Aus Deiner Beschreibung ist zu entnehmen das Du annimmst, dass es sich  bei den Verformungen um einen Sachmangel auf Grund einer fehlerhaften Auslegung des Rahmens auf die zu erwatenden Lasten handelt. Ich glaube nicht, dass man einen ca .4m grossen Table als "kleinen Sprung" bezeichnen darf, insbesondere dann wenn wie von Dir beschrieben die Landung misslungen ist. Daher, vermute ich, läuft das eher auf eine Unsachgemässe Anwendung hinaus.

Aus Sicht eines Produktentwicklers kann ich Dir sagen, dass im Gegenteil, der Rahmen absolut richtig "reagiert" hat: er hat sich durch die Lasten, die aus dem unsachgemäßen Gebrauch resultieren, plastisch deformiert anstatt schlagartig abzureissen (was meinst Du was passiert wäre wenn der Lenkkopf abgerissen wäre?). Das hat Dir eine  sturzfreie Landung ermöglicht und lässt Dich an den Deformationen  des Bauteils erkennen das ein weiterer Einsatz gefährlich ist (das schreibst Du ja sogar selber), da ein gänzliches Versagen des Bauteils die Folge sein könnte.

Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich wäre sicher auch ziemlich sauer wenn das mit meinem bike passieren würde (warscheinlich auch auf trek),aber  objektiv gesehen haben sie sich doch sogar relativ kulant gezeigt wenn sie Dir einen vergünstigte neuen Rahmen anbieten.
Das Session ist übrigens nach Treks Definition ein Bike der "Nutzungsart 5".
Hier wäre so ein "Versagen" schon etwas anderes.Aber ehrlich, wer möchte mit so einem bike schon bergauf fahren? 

Übrigens sagen dünne Wandstärken nur Bedingt etwas über die Betriebsfestigkeit von Bauteilen aus. Ein Rahmen, der aus sehr dickwandigen Rohren besteht, kann eben, weil die Rohre sehr steif sind,  z.B. an den Schweissnäten oder anderen Schwachstellen versagen, da sich die Materialspannungen nicht homogen über das gesamte Bauteil verteilen sonder sich auf einem lokal begrenzten Bereich konzentrieren (wie z.B. eine schweisnaht) und diesen überbeanspruchen.


----------



## nuts (1. November 2008)

schön das das im Benutzerhandbuch steht - aber dann soll das auch so in der Werbung stehen und aus dem Mund des Produktmanagers kommen... Was der zur Haltbarkeit des Remedys sagt, kannst du dir hier http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Trek-Remedy-9-interbike-2008.html anhören... ich sag nur "what we are talking about are bigger hits, drops, air, gaps, fun stuff..." so bei Sekunde 65 in dem Video

Eigentlich sehr schade... hatte gehofft in dem Bike die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefunden zu haben, aber ein 4m Sprung fällt für mich schon noch in die Kategorie klein bis mittel...


----------



## Konstrukteur (1. November 2008)

nur bleibt die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau immer ein fiktives wesen, die Realität leider immer ein Kompromiss. Ein bike wird immer nur für eine gewissen bandbreite von Fahrmanövern einsetzbar sein. Die ist in den letzten jahren durch vortschreiten der Technologien eh schon immer breiter geworden aber alles Abdecken wir schwierig sein. Es gibt sicher Leute für die ist auch 10M eher ein kleiner Sprung. wo willst Du da die Messlatte hinsetzen?


----------



## BommelMaster (1. November 2008)

ganz ehrlich gesagt muss ich mich hier eher an die seite von trek stellen. dass ein rahmen, der so an der grenze entwickelt ist, einen einschlag nicht überlebt, bei dem du mit voller kanne gegen einen double knallst und es dir die gabel durchhaut, ist doch auch irgendwo verständlich.

der rahmen wird wohl im normalen fahrbetrieb einiges mehr aushalten, ist aber eben nicht dafür gedacht, mal neben der landung zu landen, was er meiner meinung nach auch nicht muss. wenn einer ein dauerfestes bike will, darf er sich nicht mit bikes dieser gewichtsklasse ausrüsten, das müsstest du als bike-shop besitzer (?) eigentlich wissen.
ich zweifle nicht daran, dass der rahmen normale belastungen, und zwar auch härtere belastungen problemlos aushält, nur ist der rahmen halt nicht darauf ausgelegt, eine große kraft von vorne auszuhalten.

ist zwar auch etwas schwach von trek, dass du so angeranzt wirst, aber ein kulanzangebot ist eigentlich auch schon eine gute sache !


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2008)

Hmm...-diese pics habe ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden (bikeboard.at). Das Remedy dürfte wohl ein bisschen zu filigran ausgelegt worden sein....-die Delle stammt angeblich von einem Steinschlag!??


----------



## nuts (1. November 2008)

ich hege Zweifel... 

sieht eher nach stumpf aufgesetzt aus, aber what ever. Bei sauberem Fahrstil hat man vermutlich keine Probleme... 

Einschränkunsfreier Leichtbau muss erst noch erfunden worden.

Achja, das Session ist ja auch schon gerissen, obwohl Cam McCaul damit lediglich zwei Mal bei einem 20m Sprung vor eine Felskante gesprungen ist... hält ja gar nichts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ed1272 (1. November 2008)

Ich für meinen teil denke das diese Bilder hier auch von anderen Herstellern hätten kommen können. 

Ob das jetzt Trek, oder Lapierre, oder Scott, oder Cannondale, oder Specialized, oder, oder, ist spielt doch keine Rolle. Von diesen Herstellern sind auch schon diverse Teile gerissen oder gestaucht worden.

Die Räder in dieser Klasse sind alle super leicht, weil der Markt und die Kunden es so wollen. Das Leichtbau auch negative Eigenschaften hat, ist hier wohl auch jeden bewusst.

Und wenn jeder einer Produktwerbung mehr glauben schenkt als seinen gesunden Menschenverstand, na dann wäscht Persil auch von Jahr zu Jahr noch weißer. Oder meint Ihr etwa da stellt sich jemand von Trek hin und sagt "mit den Rad bis 3m droppen,das geht, ab 3m das Session nehmen, weil das Remedy das nicht aushält, aber ja nicht verwechseln". Mit einer Fahrtechnik die der Andrew Shandro hat, kann der auch mit nen Hardtail alles mögliche fahren. 

Wenn ich mir so ein Rad kaufe fahr ich halt ein "Enduro", und kein Downhill oder Dirtbike. 

Meine Meinung, Remedy 7 kaufen und nicht das 9, für das gesparte Geld einen gebrauchten Downhiller oder sonstwas kaufen und gut.

Das ist meine Einschätzung und soll keine Angriff auf die oberen Beiträge sein.

Gruß


----------



## walo (1. November 2008)

ist sicher viel wahres geschrieben worden. jedoch frag ich mich, für was ich 150- 160mm fw, bei ner etwas holbrigeren tour brauche? wenn ich die ausnützen würde, würde ich mit ner gummikuh rumbiken.hier steht der fw überhaupt nichtmehr im verhältnis zur stabilität.
was ist das für ein markt?
grüsse bernd


----------



## ed1272 (1. November 2008)

walo schrieb:


> ist sicher viel wahres geschrieben worden. jedoch frag ich mich, für was ich 150- 160mm fw, bei ner etwas holbrigeren tour brauche? wenn ich die ausnützen würde, würde ich mit ner kummikuh rumbiken.hier steht der fw überhaupt nichtmehr im verhältnis zur stabilität.
> was ist das für ein markt?
> grüsse bernd



Das Remedy und auch Lapierre Spicy hab ich beide gefahren und finde die beiden Räder sehr ähnlich. Sie wirken beide vom Hinterbau her straff aber gut gefedert. Von einer Gummikuh würde ich da nicht sprechen. Sie haben halt in ihren Revier mehr Reserven wie z.B. mit 120mm. Deswegen muss ich aber noch nicht gleich 4m ins flat droppen.

Der Markt verlangt einfach nach Neuerungen, ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht steht auf einen anderen Blatt.

Was denkt man denn zu einen Session88 das Fahrfertig 15kg wiegt mit 200mm Federweg im harten DH Einsatz? Hält das oder nicht? 2009 wird es zeigen.

Was sollen die Ingenieure denn sonst entwickeln?  Schwere Bikes wohl kaum.


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2008)

interessante diskussion. 
das, was im oben verlinkten video gezeigt wird, halte ich für grenzwertig für rahmen dieser gewichtsklasse. aber ich bin nach einigen schlechten erfahrungen sowieso ein fan 'schwerer' rahmen geworden...


----------



## walo (2. November 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Das Remedy und auch Lapierre Spicy hab ich beide gefahren und finde die beiden Räder sehr ähnlich. Sie wirken beide vom Hinterbau her straff aber gut gefedert. Von einer Gummikuh würde ich da nicht sprechen. Sie haben halt in ihren Revier mehr Reserven wie z.B. mit 120mm


meiner meinung nach ist der federweg da um ausgenützt zu werden. kein hinterbau ist so linear(wär auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll), das ich sagen könnte, ich benutz dann halt mal nur die ersten 2/3. denke damit kommt kein zufriedenstellendes fahrgefühl auf. ich hab auf meiner hausstrecke, meine federelemente so eingestellt, das sie am heftigsten teil duchschlagen. wenn ich aber nun ein bike besitze, bei dem ich nicht den zur verfügung stehende fw ausnutzen kann(ausser ich fahr dann halt ein weiches set-up=gummikuh), weil ich sonst ständig die angst vor nem rahmenbruch/defekt im kopf hätte, stimmt für mich etwas nicht.


das ganze hört sich für mich an, als ob man alle möglichen kompromisse eingeht ,um ein "dickes" bike zu fahren, das aber gleichzeitig seinem "wirklichen" einsatzzweck in nichts nachsteht. 



[/QUOTE]Der Markt verlangt einfach nach Neuerungen, ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht steht auf einen anderen Blatt..[/QUOTE]
eben


[/QUOTE]Was denkt man denn zu einen Session88 das Fahrfertig 15kg wiegt mit 200mm Federweg im harten DH Einsatz? Hält das oder nicht? 2009 wird es zeigen.[/QUOTE]
da bin ich auch mal gespannt drauf.

[/QUOTE]Was sollen die Ingenieure denn sonst entwickeln?  Schwere Bikes wohl kaum.[/QUOTE]
sollte halt einwenig ausgewogen sein.

das ganze ist natürlich nur meine ansicht......
grüsse bernd


----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. November 2008)

Schade!

Ich fand das Remedy echt interessant. Aber es ist imho ebenfalls nicht verwunderlich. Der ganze Federweghype in Verbindung mit Leichtbau, damit sich jeder unfitte und fahrtechnisch unzulänglich versierte Hobbybiker trendgemäß als Endurist oder Freerider bezeichnen kann, musste ja zu solchen Erscheinungen führen. Wenn jemand mit tatsächlichen Ambitionen in dieser Richtung die Bikes dann voll ausfährt sind sie der Belastung eben nicht gewachsen.
Auch kleinere Patzer sollten so einem Rahmen normalerweise nix anhaben. So eine Landung auf der Gabel, die der Biker trotz Verletzung in der Schulter noch abfangen konnte, kann doch unmöglich zu viel des Guten gewesen sein. Genauso wie tiefe Dellen durch Steinschlag einfach ein Unding sind, oder aufgrund einer plötzlichen Bremsung gebrochene Unterrohre, wie sie auch hier im Forum schon häufiger aufgetaucht sind.

Am Ende steht dann der Kunde dumm da, weil der Hersteller natürlich jede schuld von sich weißt und hämisch auf das Kleingedruckte verweist (ähnlich auch die New Slayer Problematik mit kollidierenden Links). In den Medien und auf der eigenen Homepage sind es "Bikes für alles" und im Handbuch steht dann sowas wie Lontravel-XC-Bike.
Es verlangt ja niemand, dass die Kisten stabil wie ein Bigbike sein sollen, aber sie sollen sich nicht selbst zerlegen, weil sie aufgrund des massigen Federwegs Fahrweisen ermöglichen, denen sie letztendlich nicht standhalten können.

Auch die Bikemags sind an der Misere nicht unbeteiligt. Im letzten Test der Freeride "Leichte Freerider" waren Bikes vertreten die man kaum über längere Zeit ohne Bedenken auch zum Freeriden nutzen könnte. Hauptsache leicht, denn schwere Bikes werden gnadenlos abgestraft (s. Cannondale Moto).

Ich finde diese ganze sache ziemlich bedenklich.
Der mündige Biker sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass es die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" nicht gibt. Es müssen immer Kompromisse gemacht werden. Wer nunmal fiese Trails unter die Stollen nehmen will, der sollte eben besser zu einem Kilo mehr Alu greifen und falls nötig an der Fitness arbeiten.

Ups, ist ja ganz schön viel geworden.


----------



## flyingscot (2. November 2008)

Full ACK... ganz extrem empfinde ich das dann bei CrossCountry-Bikes, mit denen man laut diverser Hersteller keinerlei Sprünge oder Hüpfer machen darf. Wer sich aber mal so ein echte CrossCountry-Rennen angeschaut hat, wird feststellen: den einen oder anderen Drop gibts da immer und auch in der "Bike" schreiben sie, dass das selbstverständlich dazugehört....

Und wer ist im Ernstfall der Dumme: der Käufer

Schade eigentlich, das Remedy fand ich sehr interessant, aber meine Skepsis war wohl berechtigt. Ich hatte mich aber sowieso schon auf das Nicolai Helius AM eingeschossen.


----------



## [email protected] (2. November 2008)

Naja-man kann zu den oben entstanden Beschädigungen ja stehen wie man will...ich persönlich finde es nur ein Armutszeugnis von Trek, daß kein Austausch bzw ein Crash Replacement Angebot in Erwägung gezogen wurde. Das können andere Hersteller besser-egal ob der Rahmen jetzt einen Herstellerfehler aufweist oder vom Kunden "unsachgemäß" behandelt wurde!!! Und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mein Remedy 9 wieder abbestellt....Kunden-bzw. Kulanzservice spielt für mich eine große Rolle!!!!

mfg


----------



## ed1272 (2. November 2008)

M.R. 

Finde ich gut was Du da schreibst.
Ich frag mich nur wieviel Leute diese Produktwerbung super ernst nehmen. Werbung sind halt wie überall zum Teil Märchen. 

Aber trotz alledem hat mich dieser Beitrag hellhörig gemacht. Von meinen bestellten Remedy7 bin ich grad nicht mehr so ganz überzeugt. Allerdings hab ich es über einen Freund beim Stadler bestellt, die sind der grösste Trek Händler Deutschlands. Er meinte das eine Garantieabwicklung in so einen Fall schon durchgehen sollte. Kommt halt auf die Formulierung an und was der Händler so im Jahr abnimmt.


Gruß


----------



## MasterAss (2. November 2008)

Ich gebe da MR auch voll und ganz recht.

Ich z.B. habe meine Fahrtechnik und fahrweise wesentlich verändert in den letzten Jahren. Ich lass es gerne krachen, fahre immer schneller, steiler und springe auch weiter. Kopfschmerzen habe ich da auch bei meinem Nerve ES, denn wenn ich da auf die Rohre klopfe und mir die Querschnitte anschaue wird mir bange. Ich habe echt "schiss" einen Sprung mal voll zu versemmeln...

Daher: mein nächstes wird ein Nicolai. Scheiss auf den 1kg. Da komm ich lieber (wenn überhaupt) 5 min später oben an, kann dafür aber bedenkenlos die Abfahrt ****en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_the_Cat (3. November 2008)

Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit den lobgepriesenen 10 Jahren Gewährleistung aus?
Wenn der Rahmen in 10 Jahren nur noch ein windiges Alugerüst ist bringt das auch keinem was.

Zum allg. Leichtbautrend sag ich auch nur noch:
Red Bull verleiht Flügel, okay...
Aber wer mit RedBullDosen-ähnlichem Gefährt im Enduro oder Light-Freeride(wtf!) Bereich auf airtime aus ist sollte sich über solche Ausfälle nicht wundern.

Es würde doch schon reichen, so ein "Geschoß" mal wegen versemmelter Linie o.ä. auf einem normalen Trail, wofür die meisten es wohl nutzen würden, quer vor einen Baum zu werfen. Würd mich mal interessieren, wie die dadurch entstandene Beule dann aussieht?!


----------



## ultraschwer (3. November 2008)

denke auch dass jedes andere bike in dieser klasse in die knie gegangen wäre.
und wenn sich der rahmen nicht verformt hätte, wäre wahrscheinlich die
lyrik drangewesen.

wiege fahrfertig mit rucksack beinahe 100 kg, würde nie auf die idee kommen mir ein leichtbaurahmen zuzzulegen.

und das remedy gehört mmn in dieser klasse zu den leichtbaurahmen.

bleibt abzuwarten was mit den restlichen (sind wohl einige) verkauften remedys passiert.
ich denke wenig bis nix. geschätzte 95% werden kaum über eine höhe von 20 cm springen.
das sollte halten.
ich denke für diesen fahrstil ds falsche rad. schade.


----------



## eLw00d (3. November 2008)

Nen flachen 4 Meter Sprung auf nen Table hat mein uraltes Gary Fisher CC-Hardtail mit mz comp 120mm in Winterberg locker weg gesteckt.
Voll auf´s Vorderrad, da ich nicht nicht die Landung gekommen bin.

Sowas kommt halt schonmal vor und mit solchen Federwegen sollte der Rahmen das ja wohl abkönnen.


----------



## stifi (3. November 2008)

Interessantes Thema für mich, ich habe mich eben für ein Remedy entschieden (fürchte schon die Lieferfristen...). Als Alternativen standen das Gary Fisher Roscoe III und das Trek Fuel EX zur Auswahl, also wohl eher etwas zu leichte Kost für viele von Euch. Wenn ich den Thread so lese dann werde ich wohl glücklich mit dem Remedy...es soll mich auf Tagestouren begleiten, keine 4m Drops oder ähnliches (kommt dann ja vielleicht mal ;-)

Das Resümee im Enduro Test in Bike 8/2008 war ja, dass das Remedy 1.35kg leichter war als das zweitleichteste Bike im Test. Daraus folgt für mich, dass das Remedy tatsächlich ein aufgemotztes Allmountain ist. Mehr wohl nicht. Einfach schade, dass Trek das Remedy nicht auch so positioniert :-(

Gruss allerseits


----------



## Ope (3. November 2008)

Hallöle,

Habe die Diskussionen jetzt eine Weile mitverfolgt. Ich prophezeie jetzt schon eine Menge verärgerter Session Besitzer, schade eigentlich denn optisch ist es eine Schönheit. Ein gerissenes und zwei heftig verdellte habe ich schon gesehen. Trek sollte besser eine Rückrufaktion starten bevor ihr Neu-Auftritt in der Gravity Scene zum Fiasko wird.

de Ope


----------



## walo (3. November 2008)

mich eingeschlossen, kenn ich nun 4 leute die das session wieder abbestellt haben.
wenn sich meine/unsere befürchtungen bewahrheiten, gibts tatsächlich ein fiasko:


----------



## harzbiker2 (4. November 2008)

Und ich kenne wenigstens genauso viele, die das remedy nicht abbestellen werden, meiner einer auch nicht. Wieso auch ?

Der einzige Grund wäre die Reaktion von Trek, aber da verlasse ich mich jetzt mal auf meinen Händler. Und wenn es noch mehr solcher Schäden gibt, wird Trek auch reagieren, die haben ja keine andere Wahl.

Außerdem hat Trek ja schon was angeoten (was denn nun eigentlich genau?).

4m Drops sind nicht gleich 4m Drops, wahrscheinlich wären andere Bikes auch in die Knie gegangen. Oder auch nicht, wer weiss. Vielleicht hat der Rahmen vorher schon einen abbekommen und bei dieser blöden Landung dann den Rest abbekommen.

Mich würde wirklich interessieren, was die BIKE dazu sagt.

Ich werde damit meine schönen Touren und Singletrails im Oberharz abfahren und im Bikepark Hahnenklee & Schulenberg mal meine ersten Gehversuche starten. Vielleicht ist das neue 8er dann auch bald mit Rahmenschaden hier zu finden. Ich persönlich glaube da aber NICHT dran....



Ich werde es jedenfalls sofort nach Lieferung in meine Gebete mit einschließen.....


----------



## flyingscot (4. November 2008)

harzbiker2 schrieb:


> 4m Drops sind nicht gleich 4m Drops, wahrscheinlich wären andere Bikes auch in die Knie gegangen. Oder auch nicht, wer weiss. Vielleicht hat der Rahmen vorher schon einen abbekommen und bei dieser blöden Landung dann den Rest abbekommen.



Woher kommt denn hier der 4m-Drop? Das weiter oben gezeigte Bike ist beim Überspringen eines 4m langen Table kaputtgegangen, da der "Pilot" wohl ziemlich frontlastig oben auf dem Table eingeschlagen ist. 4m-Tables stehen auch im kleinen Übungsparkur in Winterberg und sind nun wirklich nicht besonders heftig.

Mir ist aber irgendwie entgangen, wieso jetzt das Session was mit dem Remedy zu tun hat? Sippenhaft?


----------



## Ope (4. November 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn hier der 4m-Drop? Das weiter oben gezeigte Bike ist beim Überspringen eines 4m langen Table kaputtgegangen, da der "Pilot" wohl ziemlich frontlastig oben auf dem Table eingeschlagen ist. 4m-Tables stehen auch im kleinen Übungsparkur in Winterberg und sind nun wirklich nicht besonders heftig.
> 
> Mir ist aber irgendwie entgangen, wieso jetzt das Session was mit dem Remedy zu tun hat? Sippenhaft?



Nein, keine Sippenhaft. Die Rahmenkonstruktion ist aber recht ähnlich und auch das Session wartet mit sehr dünnen Rohrwandstärken auf.

Gruß Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzbiker2 (4. November 2008)

ja, sorry, natürlich kein Drop.... interessant wäre wirklich, was die BIKE
zu dem Rahmen sagen würde. Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Montagsrad oder oder....

Ich bleibe bei meiner Bestellung und ich werde auch 4m Tables, 6m Tables etc. fahren. Und dann schauen wir, ob das root beer dann auch als volschrott hier zu sehen ist.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung - nein... 

Welche Fälle sind denn in Bezug auf Schäden beim Remedy noch bekannt?

@ Konstrukteur: Was wiegt Dein Rad jetzt eigentlich genau? Laut freeride 3/08 12,9 Kilo in M ohne Pedale. Kannst Du das bestätigen?


----------



## Konstrukteur (4. November 2008)

Kann momentan leider nicht messen, bin in der Firma.
 Ausserdem hab ich noch ein paar extras wie die Jolplin R und die Maxxis Minion 2-ply montiert, das wird das Ergebnis wohl deutlich verfälschen.
Übrigens wäre ich an Deiner Stelle auch total ruhig, ich wiege tourenfertig etwa 95 kg, springe auch schon mal ganz gerne und hab mit dem Remedy auch schon den ein oder andren Crash hinter mir und es funktioniert alles wunderbar, das gute Stück ist nicht mal verbeult. 
Im Übrigen finde ich es schon lustig was hier einige Fatalisten auf Grund von zwei Fotos für Szenarien konstruieren. Das geht ja mittlerweile bis hin zur Emfehlung eine Rückrufaktion zu starten 
- das ist ja schon fast Rufschädigung


----------



## harzbiker2 (4. November 2008)

stimmt.... das sehe ich genauso  - wie gesagt, ich freue mich auf das remedy, auch für den Bikepark und ich schätze, ich werde kein Foto vom defekten Rahmen reinstellen. Und BEULEN vom Steinschlag wohl noch weniger.

Noch 4 Wochen - dann geht`s ab! 

Das hier aber wirklich welche abbestellt haben wegen 1-2 Fotos + Story wo man nicht wirklich weiss, was passiert ist, finde ich schon echt witzig. Naja, muss ja jeder selbst wissen.....

Aber nach wie vor die Frage - was hat Trek denn nun genau angeboten? War es so gut?


----------



## walo (4. November 2008)

wie ope schrieb, das er schon drei sessions gesehen hat die dem "fantasie"bild entsprechen, genauso hab ich schon 2 gesehen die mitgenommen aussahen und dies obwohl noch keine grossen stückzahlen raus sind.
mein rückruf kommt nicht  von den 2 fotos. ich hatte von anfang an meine bedenken. jedoch hatte ich nen guten preis und immernoch die option, da meine bike erst im märz gekommen wäre,abzuspringen.


ich kann mir nicht erlauben mit soviel geld zu spielen und zu hoffen, dass das teil hält oder  trek nen guten tag hat und mir die garantie zugesteht.

gruss


----------



## harzbiker2 (4. November 2008)

hey walo,

was hast du genau vor mit dem remedy?

Das Problem was ich habe - wo ist die Alternative? 

Ich hatte mir erst nen AM 6.0 bei canyon bestellt. Das war aber alles ein reines Chaos. Falsches Rad geliefert, mein bestelltest war dann auf einmal nicht mehr lieferbar, meine Anzahlung von Mitte September habe ich immer nich nicht wieder und und und...

Da bin ich auf das remedy aufmerksam geworden. Es sollte max das 7er werden, ist dann aber doch das 8er geworden. Ich denke, ich komme eh nicht mehr raus aus der Bestellung.

Aber für den Harz für gelegentliche Ausritte, halt auch mal im Bikepark - sollte das remedy doch schon gut sein, oder?

Ich denke schon und HOFFE natürlich, das alles hält.


----------



## walo (4. November 2008)

hoi harzbiker,
glaub du hast da was überlesen. ich bin mal kurz zum session 88 geswitcht, da dieses bike oben mal angesprochen wurde.
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TREK Bikes (4. November 2008)

_Offizielles Statement von Trek:_

Trek gewährt mit 10 Jahren ( 3 Jahre beim Session 88 ) ohne Wettbewerbsausschluss eine der weitest reichenden Garantien am Markt. 
Diese Garantie gilt natürlich auch für das Remedy. 
Nicht von dieser Garantie abgedeckt sind Materialdefekte durch eigenes Verschulden oder Unfall.
Nach unserer Überzeugung liegt beim hier diskutierten Fall ein Materialdefekt durch eigenes Verschulden ( Fahrfehler / unfallähnlicher Einschlag etc. ) vor. 
Wie häufig bei solchen für den Besitzer bitteren Defekten, die keinen Anspruch auf Garantie haben, bieten wir trotzdem wie auch in diesem Fall geschehen eine kulante Lösung an. Zu einer kulanten Lösung gehört allerdings auch faire, ehrliche und offene Darstellung aller relevanten Zusammenhänge durch den Besitzer des Bikes. Diese Grundsätze sehen wir hier  grob missachtet. 

Um es noch einmal deutlich zu machen: Das Trek Remedy ist ein leichtes All-Mountain Bike mit viel Federweg und einem fantastischen Fahrwerk, das das Limit des Fahrers mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik sicherlich weit nach außen verschiebt. 
Es ersetzt jedoch kein ausgewachsenes Downhillbike wie das Session 88.  

Im übrigen gelten vollumfänglich die kompetenten Ausführungen # 162 des Forumsteilnehmers Konstrukteur.


----------



## harzbiker2 (4. November 2008)

OK, session... das war nicht ganz ersichtlich. Danke nochmal für Deinen Hinweis.

Oh Leute - noch 4 Wochen warten - man man.... das ist eigentlich das Schlimmste, finde ich.....


----------



## Ope (4. November 2008)

TREK Bikes schrieb:


> Offizielles Statement von Trek:
> 
> Trek gewährt mit 10 Jahren ( 3 Jahre beim Session 88 ) ohne Wettbewerbsausschluss eine der weitest reichenden Garantien am Markt.
> Diese Garantie gilt natürlich auch für das Remedy.
> ...



Prima das ein Kompetenter Ansprechpartner da ist;
Was ist dann mit den nachvollziehbaren und belegbaren Aussagen des Trek-Mitarbeiters bezüglich des Remedy's: you can do anything, drops ...etc. . Es ist doch pure Auslegungssache ob jetzt ein 4m Table zu groß oder eher normal ist. Also in meinen Augen ist der Kunde dabei der benachteiligte. Die Zukunft wird zeigen was von den gemachten "Werbe"-Versprechen zu halten ist. Es gibt ja auch diverse Videos in denen von Factory-Fahrern mit dem Remedy gedropt wird.
Ich bin auf Antworten gespannt.

Gruß Ope


----------



## noco (4. November 2008)

Ope - woher kommt deine Angriffslust?
Mich nerven auch die allermeisten Werbeversprechen, nur macht es keinen Sinn gerade hier und jetzt dem System den Kampf anzusagen.
Meiner Meinung nach hat Trek nirgends behauptet, dass das Remedy gut ist für "Noselandings" oder Flatdrops. Und i.d.R. kenne ich Trek tatsächlich als ziemlich kulant, was Garantie etc. betrifft.
Wie läuft´s eigentlich mit der Überbremse F1? Hat die jetzt schon mal ihr Versprechen eingelöst und ´nen amtlich offiziellen Test bestanden? 

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Ope (4. November 2008)

noco schrieb:


> Ope - woher kommt deine Angriffslust?
> Mich nerven auch die allermeisten Werbeversprechen, nur macht es keinen Sinn gerade hier und jetzt dem System den Kampf anzusagen.
> Meiner Meinung nach hat Trek nirgends behauptet, dass das Remedy gut ist für "Noselandings" oder Flatdrops. Und i.d.R. kenne ich Trek tatsächlich als ziemlich kulant, was Garantie etc. betrifft.
> Wie läuft´s eigentlich mit der Überbremse F1? Hat die jetzt schon mal ihr Versprechen eingelöst und ´nen amtlich offiziellen Test bestanden?
> ...



Leider gab es in den letzten Ausgaben (und das waren einige) der entsprechenden Magazine keinen Bremsentest, lediglich das MTB-Rider Magazin hat die Bremse in einem Transition Syren testen können und war sehr angetan (Ausgabe Sept. /2008), Zitat; Echt feine Teile, beissen kräftig zu und sind super zu dosieren.... . Wir hoffen 2009 drauf einen Test mitbestreiten zu können. Ich bin beileibe nicht angriffslustig. Ich finde halt nur das der Einsatzbereich eines Bikes klar definiert werden muss. Wenn Fotos und Aussagen nicht mit dem Bike konform gehen darf doch nicht dem Kunden Schuld zugesprochen werden.
Aber eine Landung "auf" einem "Table" sollte eigentlich jeder Enduro-Rahmen abkönnen. Ausserdem ist es doch gut wenn wie hier gerade jetzt ein Hersteller-Vertreter sich Bedenken und Sorgen potentieller Kunden anhören kann (und es auch augenscheinlich tut) und darauf in egal welcher Form reagieren kann.

Gruß Ope


----------



## dubbel (4. November 2008)

der springende punkt ist doch, dass selbst der fahrer einen "Fahrfehler / unfallähnlichen Einschlag" beschreibt, und es ist für mich ersichtlich, dass Trek das nicht abdecken kann. 

wenn es denn so ist, dass die garantiebestimmung besagt: "Nicht von dieser Garantie abgedeckt sind Materialdefekte durch eigenes Verschulden oder Unfall. Nach unserer Überzeugung liegt beim hier diskutierten Fall ein Materialdefekt durch eigenes Verschulden ( Fahrfehler / unfallähnlicher Einschlag etc. ) vor", dann ist es eigentlich irrelevant, was du, Ope, davon hältst, bzw. wie du das findest. 

mit welchem argument willst du hier weitermachen?
wenn ich breit auf nem table lande, dann ist das nicht gewollt, sondern ein unfall. 
wenn ich mit meinem manta zu schnell um die kurve donnere und an der leitplanke entlangschrappe, dann ist es auch egal, ob die bremse oder sonstwas ans limit kommt: schuld bin ich mit meinem fahrfehler. 

dass andere beiks das besser verkraften, sollte logisch sein: schon mal überlegt, wie es sein kann, dass der rahmen ich-weiss-nicht-wieviel hundert gramm leichter ist als die konkurrenz? wenn am material gespart wird, ist der einsatzbereich nun mal limitiert.

und die werbeaussage, die ich kenne, lautet: "Wer etwas wirklich Neues im All-Mountain Segment sucht, für den ist das Remedy gemacht. Die bahnbrechende Fahrwerkstechnologie funktioniert perfekt bergauf und bergab. Das Remdey vereint tatsächlich das Beste aus beiden Welten."
von bikeparks, tables etc. ist da nicht die rede, und ich weiss nicht, wie seriös die mündliche mitteilung des von dir genannten trek-mitarbeiters ist...


----------



## Ope (4. November 2008)

Dann ist das Remedy vermutlich also eher ein CC Bike ........ . Springen besser nicht ..., denn wer springt egal wie weit kommt auch schon mal falsch auf .... . 
Wenn du den Vergleich mit Autos ziehen willst, ist das dann wie; Einen Sportwagen fahren, der aber nicht schneller fahren darf als 160 weil sonst die Bremsen nicht mehr packen ..... .
Oder Baumarktbikes auf denen Downhill drauf steht, man sie aber besser dafür nicht benutzt.
Man beachte auch Neu-Nutzer denen es noch an Insider bzw. Fachwissen fehlt.

Egal; Ich warte auf Saisonende 2009 und ziehe dann Resume wieviel kaputtgegangen ist und wie damit umgegangen wurde. Warten wir mal ab.
Damit beende ich meine anscheinend unbequemen Fragen.

Gruß Ope


----------



## franzam (4. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Prima das ein Kompetenter Ansprechpartner da ist;
> Was ist dann mit den nachvollziehbaren und belegbaren Aussagen des Trek-Mitarbeiters bezüglich des Remedy's: you can do anything, drops ...etc. . Es ist doch pure Auslegungssache ob jetzt ein 4m Table zu groß oder eher normal ist. Also in meinen Augen ist der Kunde dabei der benachteiligte. Die Zukunft wird zeigen was von den gemachten "Werbe"-Versprechen zu halten ist. Es gibt ja auch diverse Videos in denen von Factory-Fahrern mit dem Remedy gedropt wird.
> Ich bin auf Antworten gespannt.
> 
> Gruß Ope



da gib ich Dir recht.
Was allerdings die Definition von Trek betrifft:

"Nutzungsart 4" : "Fahrten in schwierigem Gelände über Mittelgrosse Hindernisse und für kleine Sprünge".

Seit Jahren fahr ich das alles auch mit Bikes zwischen 8,5kg und 10,5kg.
Ist jetzt ein Bunny Hop über einen Baumstamm mit einer Weite von ca 4 Metern ein kleiner Sprung, oder schon ein großer? 
Darf ich dann mit meinem 1300g LRS überhaupt ins Gelände?

Sorry, aber von einem Bike wie dem Remedy erwarte ich schon etwas mehr!
Ein Bike dieser Klasse sollte es auch mal abkönnen wenn es einem an einer Wurzel oder  an einen Stein spießt.

@Treck
Wenn das aber nicht so sein sollte, dürft ihr auch keinen Werbung mit meterhohen Drops o.Ä. machen. 

p.s. ab wann ist das 09er  9er Remedy erhältlich? Es gefällt mir nämlich wirklich


----------



## nappi (4. November 2008)

Laut meinem Händler hat Trek den Liefertermin um 4 Wochen verschoben,und es kommt jetzt erst ein paar Tage vor Weihnachten
wollen wir hoffen das ich es noch unterm Baum habe.


----------



## Ein alter Mann (5. November 2008)

Wir sind ebenfalls ein Trek Händler und kennen Trek als überaus kulanten Partner. 
Wenn ein Rahmen wie der oben gezeigt so deformiert wird, müssen da einfach sehr große Krafte drauf gewirkt haben.
Teile unseres DH Teams nutzen das Remedy ebenfalls als Trainingsgerät und fahren das Rad sicherlich im Grenzbereich. Zum Downhillfahren greifen wir dann aber auf unsere Last Herb oder demnächst auf die Session 88 DH zurück. 
Ich selber fahre ein Remedy 8 seit ca. Anfang Mai diesen Jahres und bin sicherlich keine Gazelle mit meinen knapp 110kg bei 204cm Körpergröße. Bisher hat das Rad alles klaglos weggesteckt.

Henrik - Remedy 7









Ich - Remedy 8













Andreas - Remedy 9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (5. November 2008)

warum sind Hechtis Bilder weg ????
Hat da jemand angeklopft ........... ???
schon sehr seltsam ...
Fragen über Fragen ....???

de Ope


----------



## noco (5. November 2008)

> warum sind Hechtis Bilder weg ????



Möglicherweise klappt`s dann besser mit dem Nachbarn? 
Aber es sind ja jetzt viel, viel schönere Bilder da 
PS: Wagrain is geil 

Bernd


----------



## dubbel (5. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Dann ist das Remedy vermutlich also eher ein CC Bike ........ . Springen besser nicht ..., denn wer springt egal wie weit kommt auch schon mal falsch auf .... .
> Wenn du den Vergleich mit Autos ziehen willst, ist das dann wie; Einen Sportwagen fahren, der aber nicht schneller fahren darf als 160 weil sonst die Bremsen nicht mehr packen ..... .
> Oder Baumarktbikes auf denen Downhill drauf steht, man sie aber besser dafür nicht benutzt.
> ...
> Damit beende ich meine anscheinend unbequemen Fragen.


nicht deine fragen sind unbequem, sondern du interpretierst da zu viel rein. 

vielleicht war mein beispiel nicht gut gewählt, aber ich finde auch, dass deine vergleiche hinken:  
nochmal: das trek wurde und wird nicht als DH oder FR'ler vermarktet, und das ist eine definitive aussage. 
was magazine schreiben oder die user hier für annahmen tätigen, hat damit erst mal nichts zu tun. 
das bike ist dafür zu benutzen, wofür es entwickelt wurde und was so auch kommuniziert wird: all mountain. 
jetzt kann man darüber streiten, was das genau sein soll, aber ich bin der meinung, das die kräfte, die nötig sind, einen rahmen derart zu verformen, nicht beim normalen tourenfahren auftreten. 

deshalb nochmal konkrekt die frage: auf welche aussagen (abgesehen von dem namenlosen trek-mitarbeiter, den du mehrmals erwähnst) beziehst du dich, wenn du über den einsatzbereich des remedy schreibst?




Ope schrieb:


> warum sind Hechtis Bilder weg ????


steht doch da; 


hechti schrieb:


> _Beitrag entfernt auf Wunsch des Erstellers
> Thomas_


vielleicht will er ja auch de-eskalieren und im rahmen einer lösung den hersteller nicht kompromittieren?


----------



## Konstrukteur (5. November 2008)

So hab jetzt mal mein remedy gewogen: mit allen Anbauteilen wiegt es 14,8kg in Grösse L, d.h. inkl. Minion DH Reifen und Joplin R Stütze. Ohne diese Parts würde es also vermutlich ca 1kg weniger wiegen.


----------



## harzbiker2 (5. November 2008)

ahhhh.... jetzt kommt Bewegung in die Sache. habe Ihr schon gesehen, das die Fotos von dem Rahmen wieder gelöscht wurden?

[Fotos des Rahmens auf Bitten des Rahmeninhabers entfernt. rob]



Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht im Ernst, das das NUR ein 4m Sprung war.... der hat jetzt Schiss, das es Ärger gibt. Andererseits ist es ja auch nur verständlich, das man es auf diesem Wege probiert und Trek aufgrund des Drucks hier im Forum nachgibt.

Ich denke schon, das es ein sehr kulantes Angebot war, Trek schreibt das ja selbst, er hat nie gesagt, was Sie Ihm angeboten haben. Sehr komisch.

>>Dann ist das Remedy vermutlich also eher ein CC Bike 

Und was soll der Quatsch??!! Also manchmal frag ich mich wirklich....

Und Danke für die schönen Fotos .... endlich mal wieder was positives.  Leute, laßt und remedy fahren und BALD fahren und uns einfach nur auf dieses Rad freuen.

Alles wird gut.


----------



## harzbiker2 (5. November 2008)

@nappi - wann hast Du bestellt? Ich habe gerade auch angerufen, das 8er soll am 24. November den Händler erreichen.


----------



## ed1272 (5. November 2008)

harzbiker2 schrieb:


> @nappi - wann hast Du bestellt? Ich habe gerade auch angerufen, das 8er soll am 24. November den Händler erreichen.



Mein 7er soll Anfang- Mitte Dezember da sein. 


Ich finde das super das Trek sich hier zu Wort meldet. Anscheinend ist wirklich was faul an den 4m Sprung.

Also fahren wir 2009 Remedy und freuen uns drauf...


----------



## harzbiker2 (5. November 2008)

yepp, so isses....


----------



## T.V. (5. November 2008)

Bzgl. Lieferterminen: Habe aus Interesse an dem Rad eine Probefahrt mit einem 2009er Remedy beim lokalen Trekhändler vereinbart. Die ist von Mitte Nov auf Mitte Dez verschoben worden. Das paßt ja zu den o.g. Verzögerungen bei den Lieferungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzbiker2 (5. November 2008)

ohhhh.... das wäre ja blöde.... kann natürlich sein, das mein Händler diese Info noch nicht bekommen hat.

Ich hatte allerdings Glück - es gab noch eins in S und danach war der Container voll... uns der soll am 20.11. in HH eintrudeln und dann ab dem 24.11. bei den Händlern sein (die bikes). 

Hoffentlich bleibts dabei.


----------



## nappi (5. November 2008)

harzbiker2 schrieb:


> @nappi - wann hast Du bestellt? Ich habe gerade auch angerufen, das 8er soll am 24. November den Händler erreichen.


Der ursprüngliche Termin für mein 8er in 17,5" war auch der 24.11.und nun kommt es am22.12.(wollen wir hoffen)


----------



## H-P (5. November 2008)

TREK Bikes schrieb:


> _Offizielles Statement von Trek:_
> 
> 
> Zu einer kulanten Lösung gehört allerdings auch faire, ehrliche und offene Darstellung aller relevanten Zusammenhänge durch den Besitzer des Bikes. *Diese Grundsätze sehen wir hier grob missachtet. *


 
Das sagt doch schon einiges über den Fall aus, ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf eine Probefahrt und wenn es für mich passt, schlage ich zu.


----------



## harzbiker2 (6. November 2008)

ohh.... auch 24.11. - na das wird dann ja wahrscheinlich der gleiche Container sein.  wollen wir hoffen, das es wenigstens dieses Jahr noch kommt.


----------



## ed1272 (9. November 2008)

Keine neuen schockierenden Meldungen??

Die Restlichen Remedys halten??

Muss ich meins wohl doch nehmen.

Oder verbietet die Jahreszeit 4m Drops ins Flat.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. November 2008)

hey ed,

ja, sieht ganz so aus, als ob alles halten wird....  ich jedenfalls freue noch nach wie vor auf das radl..... auch wenn es erst mitte dezember kommt, was ich nicht hoffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (9. November 2008)

@ed
was soll man auch mit solchen wie dir, die nen 4m drop nicht von nem 4 double unterscheiden können, disk.?


nur weil irgendein trek mitarbeiter was rausgelassen hat, sind auf einmal alle ganz glücklich. sorry, ich kann ja verstehen das ihr super glücklich und voller spannung auf euer neues bike wartet. da hört man solche geschichten  nicht gerne.
die fakten sehen aber nunmal anderster aus.
ich habe den besitzer 3-4 tage vor dem rahmensalat(bilder sind in meinem album) getroffen. er ist sone typische bikebekanntschaft. man sieht sich ab und zu in parks, quatsch einwenig, fährt paar abfahrten zusammen um sich dann das nächste mal wieder zu treffen.
wenn er hier indirekt/als vermutung als lügner dargestellt wird, geht mir das auf den sack.
hechti ist bikemechaniker/bikefreak durch und durch. er ist sicher keiner, der irgend ne situation(was das biken betrifft)irgendwie auf so drastische weise zu seinen vorteilen umbauen würde.
als wir uns nun 3-4 tage vorher auf meiner hausstrecke getroffen haben, hatte er das remedy dabei.
unsere strecke  hat alles zu bieten. tables, doubles zwischen 2 und 10 metern. corners, rumbelpassagen, enge knackige wie langezogene schnelle kurven.....
hier,bei uns, gibts einige die mit a.m bikes am start sind. so auch ich. deswegen war für mich hechtis remedy , als vergleich, von interesse und wir kamen gleich ins gespräch und ans gemeinsame riden. ich kannte hechti als biker, der flott unterwegs ist und sich an relativ viel, auf dieser strecke, rantraute. jedoch war es dieses mal nicht so. er lies alles was gross bzw. viel druck erzeug aus. natürlich kamen ironische sprüche meinerseits und hechti meinte, das er rücksicht auf sein bike nehmen wolle und doch lieber auf sein session warten möchte um die üblichen geschichten zu fahren.

hier sollte doch nun klar sein, das er in dem fall kein hucker ist!


jeder der mal vernünftig mit dem vorderrad irgendwo eingetaucht ist, weis genau, das man meistens sein vorderrad, an der hand, den berg hinabbringt. vorallem wenn der rahmen so aussieht. am remedy ist ne leichte felge verbaut die jedoch so gut wie keinen schaden abbekommen hat!!!!!!!!!! leute, sorry, den rahmen hats komplett abgedrückt und die leichte felge läuft noch rund.naja!

warum spricht hier niemand über die gebrochene schwinge? weder der trek-mensch oder sonst irgend jemand spricht diesen riss an.
für mich ist das nochmals ein punkt, der für sich alleine zu beurteilen wäre.

fakt ist nunmal, das ebenfalls ein offizieller trekmitarbeiter, das remedy, innem offiziellen video als bike betitelt hat, mit dem man noch einiges mehr vollbringen kann.
das ist absoluter nonsens und kommt nochmals um einiges übler, wenn ein weiterer trek mitarbeiter, in seiner umfassendenden stellungsnahme, die worte "fair" und "ehrlich"mit einbringt!

grüsse bernd


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2008)

walo schrieb:


> - text -


was genau ist denn deiner meinung nach das problem? 
dass der rahmen gebrochen ist? oder dass trek keine garantie darauf gibt? 
du verwechselst da nämlich was, und das macht deine argumentation zwar verständlich, aber doch sehr diffus. 




walo schrieb:


> @ed
> was soll man auch mit solchen wie dir, die nen 4m drop nicht von nem 4 double unterscheiden können, disk.?


war nicht ürsprünglich die rede von einem table? 
(und wär ein drop nicht harmloser gewsen als ein einschlag in einen double-gegenhang?)  




walo schrieb:


> wenn er hier indirekt/als vermutung als lügner dargestellt wird, ...


wer tut das denn? 




walo schrieb:


> jeder der mal vernünftig mit dem vorderrad irgendwo eingetaucht ist, weis genau, das man meistens sein vorderrad, an der hand, den berg hinabbringt.


und genau das versteht man unter einem fahrfehler, unter einem unfallähnlichen Einschlag. 
wir drehen uns im keis. 
denn genau das ist eben nicht abgedeckt durch die garantie. die garantiebestimmungen kannst du weiter oben doch nachlesen. 




walo schrieb:


> ...das man meistens sein vorderrad, an der hand, den berg hinabbringt. vorallem wenn der rahmen so aussieht. am remedy ist ne leichte felge verbaut die jedoch so gut wie keinen schaden abbekommen hat!!!!!!!!!! leute, sorry, den rahmen hats komplett abgedrückt und die leichte felge läuft noch rund.naja!


das heisst doch nur, dass die x gramm gewichtserparnis dazu führen, dass der rahmen jetzt das schwächste glied in der kette ist. das ist aber doch logisch, oder? 




walo schrieb:


> warum spricht hier niemand über die gebrochene schwinge? weder der trek-mensch oder sonst irgend jemand spricht diesen riss an.
> für mich ist das nochmals ein punkt, der für sich alleine zu beurteilen wäre.


welche schwinge? welcher riss? klär mich mal auf. 




walo schrieb:


> fakt ist nunmal, das ebenfalls ein offizieller trekmitarbeiter, das remedy, innem offiziellen video als bike betitelt hat, mit dem man noch einiges mehr vollbringen kann.


welches offizielle video?


----------



## walo (9. November 2008)

1.sowohl als auch.
2.die doubles sind z.t,in bellwald, so flach, das manche sie als tables benennen.
3. lies dir mal manch oberen post durch.
4. eben, genau, der massive fahrfehler war nicht vorhanden.
5. also soll der rahmen als sollbruchstelle herhalten?
6. unter sonstigem, in meinem album, hats ein bild dazu.
7. gibts irgendwo zu sehen.glaubs sogar in diesem thread!?
gruss


----------



## orangemuddiver (9. November 2008)

... Fahrfehler hin oder her - ein Bike das so angepriesen wird, muss ein bisschen was einstecken können:

Anhang anzeigen 149615 

Quelle: Offizieller Trek-Katalog S.65


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. November 2008)

Ich kann walo nur zustimmen.

Bereits vor den hier gezeigeten Bildern gab es Bedenken bzgl. der Haltbarkeit des Bikes, nicht erst danach. Ich bin auch davon überzeugt, dass sich Probleme dieser Art häufen werden. Vielleicht sieht der Rahmen nicht immer so aus, aber zumindest Dellen wird es schnell geben.

Auch ein vermeindlicher Trek-Mitarbeiter, der sich hier gemeldet hat, kann mich nicht überzeugen. Den Usernamen kann ja nun wirklich jeder wählen, ein Herstellerforum gibt es nicht. Auch wenn diese Darstellung seitens Trek natürlich vollkommen nachvollziehbar wäre. Auch die Reaktionen einiger Händler hier sind vollkommen verständlich. Die sehen ja schon ihre Felle davonschwimmen. Die gezeigten Bilder sind aber weniger förderlich, denn sie zeigen nichts, was nicht auch mit nem CC-Bike ohne größere Schwierigkeiten machbar wäre.

Verwundern tut mich allerdings die Leichläubigkeit der Remedy-Fahrer oder -Besteller. Da taucht ein User mit dem Namen "TREK Bikes" auf, gibt die übliche Stellungnahme ab, und schon ist wieder alles in Butter. Natürlich verteidigt man seine Produktwahl, doch ein weng Skepsis sollte man schon walten lassen, v.a. bei einem neuen Produkt bzgl. dessen noch keinerlei Erfahrungen existieren.

Ich will das Bike ja nicht voreingenommen abstempeln, aber aufgrund der bisher bekannten Infos bin ich einfach skeptisch. Schließlich kochen alle mit Wasser und wenn irgendwo was gespart wird, muss was anderes dafür leiden. Ob das Verhältnis stimmt, wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. November 2008)

walo schrieb:


> 4. eben, genau, der massive fahrfehler war nicht vorhanden.



 laut euren ersten Beiträgen war ein Fehler vorhanden! Und jetzt auf einmal wieder nicht? 

Und freuen tue ich mich schon die ganze Zeit - auch als der Beitrag erschien. 

Lasst euch mal alle verrückt machen. Jetzt schnell wieder abbestellen!!

Hier hat jemand geschrieben, das Remedy bricht. Aber letztendlich weiss keiner genau, wie wo was etc. der Einschlag war. Lediglich das Foto verbreitet hier nun unter einigen Angst & Schrecken. 

Kurios die Löschung der Fotos, als es ins Eingemachte ging. 

Ich werde bald lecker in den Bikepark fahren und Drops, Tables etc. fahren und ich könnte jetzt schon wetten - der Rahmen bricht nicht.

Allen anderen, die die Suppe wieder anwärmen - viel Spaß dabei. Aber im Kreise drehen mache ich dann doch lieber im Kindergarten - da habe ich wenigstens noch was zu lachen.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. November 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Verwundern tut mich allerdings die Leichläubigkeit der Remedy-Fahrer oder -Besteller. Da taucht ein User mit dem Namen "TREK Bikes" auf, gibt die übliche Stellungnahme ab, und schon ist wieder alles in Butter.



Und mich wundert es, das alle Leichtgläubig einer Story und einigen Fotos glauben....

Die Fotos vom alten Mann zeigen schon diverse harte Einsätze, allerdings ist ein Rahmenbruch hier noch nie aufgetaucht. Und bei anderen auch nicht.

Und da kommt auf einmal ein Kumpel eines Kumpels und stellt ein Foto rein (welche hier übrigens wieder gelöscht wurden !!!!) und alle drehen durch....


----------



## Büscherammler (9. November 2008)

Wieso kauft man sich ein Remedy um damit in den Bikepark zu fahren?? Absolut unsinning und vorhersehbar das du den Rahmen schrotten wirst,es sei den du hast die perfekte Technik und landest alles sauber.

Das Remedy ist sicher ein spaßiges Trailbike, hat aber im Park nichts verloren. Mit einem Specialized Enduro neueren Baujahres geht man ja auch nicht zum Droppen.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. November 2008)

ah, das geht schon.... unsere harzparks sind schon OK bis auf 2-3 Sprünge, die ich damit nicht fahren werde....

was anderes - ich bin wohl blind, aber wo ist denn der Beitrag von dem Unglücksfahrer? Ich habe 2x alles durchgesehen, aber den langen Beitrag, wie alles passiert ist, finde ich nicht mehr.

Welche Nummer hat der?

Danke !


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. November 2008)

noch was - was hat Trek denn nun eigentlich genau angeboten? Diese Antwort habe ich bisher auch noch nirgends gesehen.....

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

Des Bike ist mit sicherheit ein Top Fahrrad und sieht echt noch richtig toll aus.
Auf der Trek Bike Attack sind ja auch ein paar damit gefahren (was ich echt net machen würde)...also wegen des Steinschlags.
Würde mal sagen das man einfach mal abwartet und schaut was die Zukunft bringt bevor man was runtermacht.
Solange sie bei Trek, wenn des Belastungsbruchproblem wirklich eins ist, net solange brauchen sich des einzugestehen wie zb. Schwalbe mit seinem Todesreife All Migthy, würde es ja auch wieder gut ausgehen.
Und wenn sie nächstes Jahr die neuen Räder rausbringen und der Rahmen alleine wiegt auf einmal zB. 200g, oder mehr, mehr, und sie nehmen die alten Rahmen net zurück, dann versuchen sie des Prob (falls es eines wird) zu vertuschen und bauen auf die Hoffnung das die Leute net so graß fahren und die "fießen Absätze" lieber auslassen.
Also ein kaputter Rahmen ist ansich noch netma ein Indiz.
Aber die Delle und der Riss machen mir da ja schon mehr sorgen.
Des Dellenprob hatte ja auch die Fox 40 aus dem gleichen Grund und deshalb wurde sie ja 1 jahr später plötzlich schwerer bei gleicher Optik.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

harzbiker2 schrieb:


> noch was - was hat Trek denn nun eigentlich genau angeboten? Diese Antwort habe ich bisher auch noch nirgends gesehen.....
> 
> Danke!



Wird wohl was (in dem Fall wohl was mehr) angeboten haben das zur Folge hatte das manches hier verschwindet und auch net weiter erwähnt wird...ist ja verständich.
Ob das gut oder schlecht ist bleibt mal dahingestellt. Hauptsache beide Seiten haben was davon....so hat die Straußära funktioniert.

G.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. November 2008)

harzbiker2 schrieb:


> Und mich wundert es, das alle Leichtgläubig einer Story und einigen Fotos glauben....
> 
> Die Fotos vom alten Mann zeigen schon diverse harte Einsätze, allerdings ist ein Rahmenbruch hier noch nie aufgetaucht. Und bei anderen auch nicht.
> 
> Und da kommt auf einmal ein Kumpel eines Kumpels und stellt ein Foto rein (welche hier übrigens wieder gelöscht wurden !!!!) und alle drehen durch....



1.
Sorry, aber wenn hier einer leichtgläubig ist, dann eher Du. Schließlich nimmst Du die mit Sicherheit nicht objektiven Darstellungen einiger User (angeblich Trek + 2 Händler) hier für bare Münze.

2. Wenn Du die Aktionen auf den Pics tatsächlich als "harte Einsätze" deklarierst, dann ist das Remedy vielleicht wirklich das richtige Bike für Dich (nicht böse gemeint, für mich sieht das alles recht unproblematisch aus).

Hier geht es um berechigte Zweifel am angepriesenen Einsatzbereich. Das Bike ist mit Sicherheit ein super Gerät, aber es ist jedenfalls die Tendenz zu erkennen, dass es für den ernsthaften Enduroeinsatz (Park gehört für mich dazu genause wie heftige Trails mit ordentlich Gestein und den dazugehörenden kleineren Fahrfehlern) nicht haltbar genug ist und das nicht nur aufgrund der Photos, sondern schon aufgrund der Daten.
Schon allein das geringe Gewicht wäre für mich ein Grund jedenfalls vorerst einen Bogen ums Remedy zu machen.
Die Photos bestärken diese Ansicht nur. Natürlich muss man die Beschreibung des Verursachers ebenfalls mit Vorsicht genießen, aber der Rahmen ist nunmal gebrochen und das nach kurzer Zeit. Die Darstellung des Vorfalls halte ich zumindest in einigen Punkten für glaubwürdig.

Ich kenne mich im Ostharz auch ganz gut aus und würde mir für einige der Trails dort in Kombination mit meinem Fahrstil eher kein Remedy kaufen. da donnern einfach zu oft Steine gegen das Unterrohr.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. November 2008)

ja, Du magst da härter runter donnern als ich. Aber laßt uns doch mal abwarten, was das bike uns so bringt.

Hier verschwinden auf einmal die Fotos - und jetzt scheinbar auch noch der Beitrag vom Unglücksfahrer selbst. 

Da kommen mir irgendwie Zweifel an der ganzen Sache. Vielleicht ist es wirklich so, das Trek Ihm ein Angebot gemacht hat, welches so gut war, das er den Beitrag wieder gelöscht hat. 

Wenn dem so ist - HA - dann ist doch alles gut, denn ich - und alle anderen auch - werden dann bei einem Bruch posten bis die Finger bluten.  Und dann wahrscheinlich unseren Ersatz o.ä. bekommen.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. November 2008)

noch was - der alte Mann und sein Team fahren die Teile schon im grenznahmen Bereich. Mich würde interessieren, was er damit genau meint. Ich denke aber, da es sich auch um ein Downhill Team handelt, das die es schon ordentlich krachen lassen.

Und allein das Foto mit der fetten  Baumwurzel sieht mir nicht nach einem "gemütlicher Singletrail" aus.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. November 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> 1.
> Sorry, aber wenn hier einer leichtgläubig ist, dann eher Du. Schließlich nimmst Du die mit Sicherheit nicht objektiven Darstellungen einiger User (angeblich Trek + 2 Händler) hier für bare Münze.



ne, davon habe ich mich nie beeinflussen lassen. Vielmehr fand ich es von Anfang an komisch mit den Fotos und der Geschichte dazu. Und so wie es aussieht waren meine Zweifel berechtigt, denn 

a) Wo sind die Fotos
b) Wo ist die passende Story
c) Was hat Trek denn nun angeboten?

Alles sehr sehr merkwürdig.....


----------



## bjoernsen (9. November 2008)

ich mische mich als "Außenstehender" einfach mal ein.

Der Beitrag von dem Fahrer mit den verbogenen Rahmen wurde auch gelöscht. Ich hatte den auch nochmal lesen wollen und dann habe ich gesehen das er gelöscht worden ist.

Also ich fahre ja nun schon 18 Jahre MTB. Ich bin Cross Country, Downhill, freeride und jetzt eben Dirt gefahren.
Ich habe schon sehr viele Leute fahren sehen und ich weiß wie man richtig mit seinem Rad umgeht.
Es gibt Leute die fahren Material schonend und andere sind eher grob motorisch veranlagt.
Ich schätze das der Typ eher grob motorisch veranlagt ist. Denn wenn er hatte geschrieben das er den Sprung abbrechen wollten und den Lenker nach unten gedrückt!!!!
UND DAS IST GENAU FALSCH!!
Ob der nun ein Freak ist oder nicht, aber wenn man ein Sprung verpatzt drückt man niemals den Lenker nach unten, sondern verlagere das Gewicht soweit wie möglich nach hinten um den Aufschlag mit den Vorderrad abzufedern. 
Keine Sorge, ich weiß auch wie es ist eingeschränkt fahren zu können.
Ich hatte mir vor zwei Jahren gepflegt die Schulter ausgekugelt. Es hat 1 Jahr gedauert, bis wieder alles ok war.
Der Typ hat also definitiv ein Fahrfehler begangen.

ok, eines muß man sich beim Remedy klar sein: Es ist und bleibt ein Long-Travel XC Bike und ist kein Freerider.
Wenn mal also nicht zu wild durch den Wald brettert und material schonend fährt, dürfte der Rahmen locker halten.

Ansonsten müßtest Du auf ein Freerider umsteigen.

Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht...

@ M.R.
Welche Trails kennst Du denn? Ich denke die richtigen insider Harzer DH Strecken kennste wohl nicht, oder? z.B. Kästeklippe oder Sösesteinklippe?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. November 2008)

zu a) weg
zu b) auch weg
zu c) wird er wegen "a" und "b" sicher nicht schreiben

Warum? Frag' mal "TREK-Bikes"!
Es gab' sicher ein Angebot unter der Bedingung den Post zu entfernen und sich nicht weiter zu äußern.
Ist hier auch schonmal bei nem Nikolai passiert. Da war an nem Ion der Umlenkhebel verbogen. Nach wenigen Tagen waren Bild und User verschwunden.

Ich finde sowas sehr zweifelhaft.
So kann man nähmlich als Hersteller öffentlich jede Verantwortung von sich weisen, den Betroffenen unglaubwürdig erscheinen lassen und unter Hand eben doch nen' neuen Rahmen rüberschieben. Andere Gründe für die Entfernung der Bilder gibt es imho nicht.
Spräche eher dafür, dass Trek doch vorsichtig ist.
Wäre man sich seiner Sache sicher, würde man weiterhin jegliche Grantieleistung ablehnen und die Sache gut sein lassen. Das Bike ist ja in den Medien bisher nur positiv aufgefallen und verspricht ein Renner zu werden. Da ist ein einzelner gebrochener Rahmen eigentlich kein großes Problem.

Naja, weg ist weg.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. November 2008)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> @ M.R.
> Welche Trails kennst Du denn? Ich denke die richtigen insider Harzer DH Strecken kennste wohl nicht, oder? z.B. Kästeklippe oder Sösesteinklippe?



Zum eine OT zum anderen halte ich es zu Gunsten des Bikespaßes im Harz für besser, wenn die Trails nicht öffentlich hier genannt werden.
Abgesehen davon schrieb ich "Ostharz".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (9. November 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> zu a) weg
> zu b) auch weg
> zu c) wird er wegen "a" und "b" sicher nicht schreiben
> 
> ...



oh man was für schöne Verschwörungstheorien hier allle zu posten wissen..... 

keiner kennt die fakten aber spekuliert wird wie die weltmeister.....
da stehen ja bald in jeder bike bravo fundierte aussagen und die kann man wenigstens mit aufs klo  nehmen.....


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

clemson schrieb:


> oh man was für schöne Verschwörungstheorien hier allle zu posten wissen.....
> 
> keiner kennt die fakten aber spekuliert wird wie die weltmeister.....
> da stehen ja bald in jeder bike bravo fundierte aussagen und die kann man wenigstens mit aufs klo  nehmen.....



Naja, in einer "Bike Bravo" steht ja schon was fundiertes (der Vergleich mit einem anderen Hersteller) und dann doch auch noch wieder was zum Anheizen
Ist halt zum Session 88...dürfte aber wohl auf´s gleiche rauskommen

Wobei ich diese Heftmodell am öftersten zum anschauen in die Hand nehme

G.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. November 2008)

Was willst Du denn?

harzbiker2 hat gefragt, ich habe eine Möglichkeit vorgegeben. Ob es so war? Woher soll ich das wissen? Es ist aber eine mögliche Option und die imho aufgrund der bekannten Fakten die wahrscheinlichste.

Wo sind denn bitte Deine Argumente, die gegen meine Darstellung sprechen?

Der Post wurde auf Drängen des Users gelöscht, weil er sein Gewissen entdeckt hat? Natürlich! Passiert ja andauernd.

Der Admin hat den Post auf Bitten von Trek hin gelöscht und den User gesperrt?
Wäre starker Toback und auch sehr unwarscheinlich, weil es dem Sinn und Zweck des Forums vollkommen zuwiderlaufen würde.

Dass, das Verschwinden der Bilder Spekulationen auslöst ist doch vollkommen klar. Das tut die Zurückhaltung von Fakten immer. Wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht. Ich denke auch nicht, dass sich hier nochmal ein Treki melden wird. Der müsste sich nämlich unangenehmen Fragen stellen, genauso wie der Poster der Bilder.

Du greifst andere aufgrund ihrer Aussagen persönlich an, bringst aber selbst keinen besseren/ anderen Vorschlag. 

Ziemlich BILD-haft.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. November 2008)

Und wenn ich der user wäre und alles wahrheitsgemäß hier wiedergegeben hätte, (und die mich hier sperren und alles von mir löschen) dann würde ich das radl zur BIKE schicken zu einem Test. Die würden sich die Hände danach reiben.

Ich glaube aber nicht, das dies passieren wird.

OK Jungs, laßt uns doch mal abwarten, was die neuen Bikes bringen. Vielleicht sind die ja wirklich wieder 200g oder so schwerer und an der entsprechenden Stelle dicker. Wer weiss. Wir werden sehen, genauso wie es in dem Artikel steht....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. November 2008)

Jepp! Am Ende kommt immer alles raus.


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. November 2008)

genau  ich werde der Erste sein, der hier alle defekten Teile in GROSSAUFNAMHE hier reinstellt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. November 2008)

Ich hoffe nicht, ehrlich!


----------



## Dani (11. November 2008)

Ich hatte schon mal einen Kunden, der behauptet hat, sein Rahmen habe plötzlich eine Beule gehabt, als er in die Garage kam und sein Bike rausholen wollte und die sei vorher noch nicht am Bike gewesen. Er wollte allen Ernstes einen neuen Rahmen auf Garantie. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Es gibt fast nichts, was es nicht gibt (boah, über diesen Satz könnte man philosophieren ;-) )  und solange man nicht alle Fakten aus erster Hand kennt, ist es manchmal sehr schwierig, zu urteilen und damit Recht zu haben. 

Wer hat nicht schon mal die Wahrheit etwas ausgeschmückt, um dann doch noch von der Versicherung etwas zu erhalten? Ich denke, das wäre absolut menschlich. 
Ob das in besagtem Fall so ist, weiss ich nicht. 
Ich kenne auch die Vorgeschichte des Bikes nicht. Gab es andere nicht optimale Landungen?
Die Tatsache, dass Trek eine Rahmengarantie von 10 Jahren gewährt, lässt mich zum Schluss kommen, dass sie davon überzeugt sind, dass das Remedy in der Regel auch mindestens 10 Jahre seinen Dienst klaglos tut. 
Ich denke mir, dass sie den Rahmen schon vorher nach gutem Wissen und Gewissen auf Herz und Nieren getestet haben - schliesslich ist Trek ein US Hersteller und wir wissen ja von der amerikanischen Produktehaftpflicht...
Das veranlasst mich auch zur Schlussfolgerung, dass Trek in keinster Weise einen Rückruf für nötig hält, denn der finanzielle Schaden bei Schadenersatzansprüchen durch Produktehaftpflicht in den USA würde sehr wahrscheinlich ein Vielfaches an Kosten verursachen verglichen mit den Rückrufkosten...

Wir alle wissen, dass man bei "richtiger" (oder eben falscher) Handhabung nahezu jeden Rahmen zerstören kann - das weiss Trek auch, deshalb dürfen sie den Rahmen nicht für einen Einsatz zulassen, der zu eben jener zur Zerstörung des Rahmens "richtigen" Behandlung führen könnte (verpatzte Landung etc). 

Mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik halten auch leichte Rahmen sehr viel aus, nur kann man nicht von der Mehrheit der Biker richtige Fahrtechnik in allen Situationen erwarten. 
Ein Fahrer wie Andrew Shandro kann mit einem Remedy sicher Dinge problemlos springen und landen, bei denen andere mit einem DH Bike Probleme haben. Das heisst aber auch nicht, dass das alle nachmachen sollen. 

Fazit: Je schlechter der Fahrer bzw dessen Fahrtechnik, je grösser die beabsichtigten Sprünge, je schwerer der Fahrer, desto robuster sollte das dazu gewählte Bike sein.

Gruss
Dani


----------



## 12XU (25. November 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-remedy-custom-review-2008.html

Hier noch ein Bericht + netten Video ...

Grüße


----------



## nappi (26. November 2008)

Nur mal als Frage...hat denn jetzt schon jemand ein 09er Remedy?


----------



## dkc-live (26. November 2008)

ich mach mir da keine sorgen .... das trek hält schon... wenn man rohre mit entsprechender güte benutzt kann man die sicherheit zurückschrauben und gewicht sparen, was sich im preis reflektiert ...

mal anders gefragt ... wieviele gebrochene 301 hab ihr schon gesehen?

immer diese sinnlosen diskusionen ... heutzutage sollte alle bikes ne weile halten solang man sie entsprechend bewegt ... jeder hersteller führt schließlich mittlerweile cad berechnungen durch  und nicht mehr wie vor 15 jahren.
und wie wir alle aus erster hand wissen gepfuscht wird überall. so hoch kann man die sicherheit nicht setzen, dass es dennoch hält


----------



## Komote (26. November 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich mach mir da keine sorgen .... das trek hält schon... wenn man rohre mit entsprechender güte benutzt kann man die sicherheit zurückschrauben und gewicht sparen, was sich im preis reflektiert ...
> 
> mal anders gefragt ... wieviele gebrochene 301 hab ihr schon gesehen?
> 
> ...


Was nützen die besten CAD-Programme u FEM-Rechnungen, wenn die Einwirkungen nicht wirklich bekannt sind?


----------



## dkc-live (26. November 2008)

die einwirkungen sind gegeben in form des einsatzbereiches


----------



## BommelMaster (27. November 2008)

hi,

naja die sind nicht wirklich bekannt, bzw nur teilweise. die normalen fahr einwirkungen sicher, jedoch nicht jede kraft einwirkung von jeder richtung, getrennt von vorderrad und hinterrad. das kann keiner wissen und "messen".

ich sehe das remedy als großkalibrieges all mountain, mit dem man auch gröberes angehen kann. jedoch sehe ich das bike nicht als eines der gattung, mit dem du ALLES machen kannst.
seien wir mal eehrlich 90% der kundenschaft fährt touren(ist auch bei den bike lesertests immer wieder bewiesen), und unter touren meine ich keine heftigen schönen singletrailtouren sondern wald und wiesenwege und biker, die kompfort brauchen, wenn sie über einen kieselstein fahren. dass das fahrwerk hier viel zu überdimensioniert ist brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, das ist fakt. aber genau das wird mit dem bike geschehen.
wir freaks hier im forum sehen das anders, wir sind aber nur die spitze des eisbergs. wenn sich hier 10 leute melden die sich ein remedy kaufen und sagen ich will damit knackige single trails fahren, sind das hier vllt "alle". in ganz deutschland gesehen ist das aber ein witz.
natürlich ist es für diese 10 leute ärgerlich(achtung die zahl ist nur eine fiktive zahl), wenn ihr remedy kaputt geht. trek kümmert das aber herzlich wenig, und die 90 anderen touren biker sehen das auch so, solang sie auf wald und wiesenwegen spass haben, passt ja alles.
ganz ehrlich gesagt ist es doch nur normal dass man sich als großer hersteller an der breiten masse orientiert. es ist nicht ihre aufgabe eine kleine klientel zu versorgen, wenn sie das machen würden wären sie kein großer hersteller.


versteht mich nicht falsch. ich finds auch schade dass es kein 160mm bike gibt, mit einer uphilltauglichen geometrie, aber ohne stabilitätseinbußen, also einfach ein "schweres" remedy. aber es rentiert sich für keinen hersteller, uns 10 forumsuser so ein bike zu bauen.
wenn ein kleinhersteller wie voitl nun ein 160mm bike baut mit 3,5 kg rahmengewicht, und es als enduro verkaufen will. verkauft er uns vllt 10 räder, der rest denkt sic haber so ein unsinn.


----------



## dubbel (27. November 2008)

anders gesagt: 
selbst wenn hier bei 20% der leute ein produkt probleme macht, heisst das insgesamt, also auf alle verkauften modelle hochgerechnet, noch gar nichts.


----------



## Fhal (28. November 2008)

Ich find das Remedy insgesamt sehr ansprechend, aber dennoch find ich es sehr merkwürdig, dass Bilder auf Wunsch eines Herstellers aus dem Forum entfernt werden... Gab oder gibt es dazu eine Begründung seitens Trek?

MfG,

Fhal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (3. Dezember 2008)

Dass das Bild nicht mehr da ist, finde ich auch seltsam. 

Die Geschichte dazu könnte Trek allerdings womöglich nicht als freie Meinungsäusserung interpretiert haben, sondern als Geschäftsschädigung. 

Man wird im Internet ja wegen jeder Kleinigkeit abgemahnt... und wenn man eine Aussage, wenn überhaupt, nur durch ein teures Gutachten beweisen kann, nimmt man sie besser wieder zurück und macht mit dem gesparten Geld was anderes (z.B. ein Session 88 zu kaufen) 

@ Trek: was bedeutet eigentlich die Zahl 88? Der Federweg beträgt ja nur 8,0 Zoll... Mutmassungen unterlasse ich jetzt vorsichtshalber mal... 

gruß
kailer


----------



## franzam (4. Dezember 2008)

weiß eigentlich wer was der Unterschied zwischen der Talas Float im Remdedy 9 und den normalen Talas R oder RC Gabeln ist?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2008)

kailer schrieb:


> @ Trek: was bedeutet eigentlich die Zahl 88? Der Federweg beträgt ja nur 8,0 Zoll... Mutmassungen unterlasse ich jetzt vorsichtshalber mal...



Ein 8 für vorne und eine 8 für hinten Und dann sind ja auch noch 8 Zoll Bremsscheiben drauf...auch jeweils wieder vorne und hinten.

@franzam: wird halt einen Stahlschaft haben und ein Einstellrädchen weniger.
Hab mir bei Fox aber schon eine fast ähnliche Frage bei der Gabelreihe gestellt, weil die mir ja auch fürs Switch vorschwebt.


G.


----------



## kailer (4. Dezember 2008)

> Ein 8 für vorne und eine 8 für hinten Und dann sind ja auch noch 8 Zoll Bremsscheiben drauf...auch jeweils wieder vorne und hinten.



Stimmt hinten und vorne nicht. Das FR hat nur eine 180mm Gabel und müsste demnach also "78" heissen, sowohl FR als auch DH haben hinten nur 180/185er Scheiben.

Einen Rahmen nach seinen Anbauteilen zu benennen wäre ja auch ziemlich doof. 

Schlauere Vorschläge gibt's hier:
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/88


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich wer was der Unterschied zwischen der Talas Float im Remdedy 9 und den normalen Talas R oder RC Gabeln ist?



Wie kommst du auf Talas Float? Auf der Homepage steht _Vordere Federung Fox 36 Talas w/E2 alloy steerer, high/low speed compression, rebound, 20mm QR axle, 120-160mm _ also eine ganz normale 36 Talas RC2. Bei der Vorstellung stand da noch eine 36 Float, vielleicht ist das irgendwo vermischt worden.
Float ist bei Fox die normale Luftgabel und Talas mit Absenkung.


----------



## franzam (4. Dezember 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf Talas Float? Auf der Homepage steht _Vordere Federung Fox 36 Talas w/E2 alloy steerer, high/low speed compression, rebound, 20mm QR axle, 120-160mm _ also eine ganz normale 36 Talas RC2. Bei der Vorstellung stand da noch eine 36 Float, vielleicht ist das irgendwo vermischt worden.
> Float ist bei Fox die normale Luftgabel und Talas mit Absenkung.



das "high/low speed compression," hab ich überlesen, also hab ich nachgefragt:


Sehr geehrter Herr K.,

vielen Dank für Ihre Email und Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten.

Beim Remedy 9 2009 ist eine Fox 36 Talas Float verbaut.

Diese Gabel würde in Zusammenarbeit mit Fox für unser Remedy 9 entwickelt und abgestimmt.


********************************

Customer Service Germany

TREK Fahrrad GmbH
Stettbachstrasse 2
CH-8600 Dübendorf


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2008)

kailer schrieb:


> Stimmt hinten und vorne nicht. Das FR hat nur eine 180mm Gabel und müsste demnach also "78" heissen, sowohl FR als auch DH haben hinten nur 180/185er Scheiben.
> 
> Einen Rahmen nach seinen Anbauteilen zu benennen wäre ja auch ziemlich doof.
> 
> ...



War eigentlich nur ein Scherz von mir.
Aber nur eine 180er Scheibe ist ja schonmal ein Kritikpunkt für das Rad.
Aber ist ja nur logisch das es nach dem Session 77  Session 88 heißt...

G.


----------



## franzam (4. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War eigentlich nur ein Scherz von mir.
> Aber nur eine 180er Scheibe ist ja schonmal ein Kretikpunkt für das Rad.
> Aber ist ja nur logisch das es nach dem Session 77  Session 88 heißt...
> 
> G.



und drei weiter Session 111?


----------



## ewoq (4. Dezember 2008)

101 sicher nicht, sonst wäre es ja ein liteville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (4. Dezember 2008)

Zwischen Session 77 und 88 gab es noch das 10... soviel zum Thema Logik


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2008)

kailer schrieb:


> Zwischen Session 77 und 88 gab es noch das 10... soviel zum Thema Logik



Hatte ja auch 250mm Federweg
Des einzig unlogische ist halt das es eigentlich dann 1010 heißen müßte.

G.


----------



## HiLLs (8. Dezember 2008)

also ich finde die neue reihe von Trek eigentlich sehr gelungen und schick! passe mich auch dem comment von @[email protected] an!


----------



## Lasse (8. Dezember 2008)

kailer schrieb:


> Zwischen Session 77 und 88 gab es noch das 10... soviel zum Thema Logik



Weiß noch jemand, warum die Marzocchi 66 heißt, wie sie heißt? Hatte ursprünglich mal was mit Federweg und Gewicht zu tun. Stimmt auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Komote (23. Dezember 2008)

Kann im Remedy jede x-beliebige Hinterradnabe gefahren werden oder ist da eine eigene notwendig?


----------



## clemson (23. Dezember 2008)

Komote schrieb:


> Kann im Remedy jede x-beliebige Hinterradnabe gefahren werden oder ist da eine eigene notwendig?



ja, mußt nur den ABP Schnellspanner benutzen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (23. Dezember 2008)

Muss das jetzt mal loswerden:

Bin kürzlich eine Woche auf La Palma gewesen und hatte die Gelegenheit ein Remedy 9 für diese Zeit zu probieren. Das bike wurde mir kulanterweise zur Verfügung gestellt, weil sich die Auslieferung meines bestellten Session doch noch etwas verzögerte und ich den Urlaub schon gebucht hatte.

Weil geplant war, nur zu shutteln und 85% nur abwärts zu fahren, war ich mir gar nicht so sicher ob`s das richtige Radl für diesen Zweck sein würde - letztes Jahr hatte ich da etwas schwereres Gerät dabei. Und diese Gerüchte von wegen dünnes Blech u. Dellen etc....! Und all diese spitzen, scharfen Lavabrocken...hmmm....heiligs Blechle, dachte ich mir nur

So,langer Rede kurzer Sinn - ich hab mich noch nie auf einem bike so schnell zuhause gefühlt wie auf diesem. Und es gibt keine besseren Trails um das heraus zu finden als wie auf dieser Insel. Alles was einem auf dem Mtb übers Jahr begegnet, erlebt man hier konzentriert in nur wenigen Tagen - manchmal auch alles an einem einzigen Tag.
Fazit: Ich hab vom Urlaub aus noch das Session storniert und das Remedy ist jetzt meins - ich habs nicht mehr hergegeben!!! 

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch meine Änderungen für die Insel:
Fettere Reifen - Bontrager 2,6"
38er Kettenblatt + Kettenführung
Kurzer Vorbau "Earl" Bontrager
Breiterer Lenker

Die Reifen waren top, keine einzige Panne - trotz einer mittelschweren Delle in der mäßigen Felge, mußte ab und an nachzentriert werden
38er KB - naja, verlangte mir manchmal das letzte an Reserven ab!
Lenker + Vorbau ideal für mich

Die einzigen Schäden gab es am XO Schaltwerk, da fiel mir die Begrenzungsschraube raus
und die Juicy Carbon hielt den Druckpunkt nicht mehr stabil am Ende der Woche
Achso, ja ich selber Muskelkater ohne Ende, Kapsel am kleinen Finger demoliert und einige Abschürfungen am ganzen Körper....

Ein paar Eindrücke von der Woche gibt´s hier zu sehen http://www.vertriders.com/index2.htm

Ein frohes Fest,

Bernd


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Dezember 2008)

wenn du nicht berge och fährst hätte ich mir das session geholt lässt sich genauso genial fahren.


----------



## noco (24. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir die Entscheidung nicht leicht gemacht, hab jetzt noch Herzklopfen und Atemnot wenn ich drandenke 
Das Session ist definitiv ein edles Racebike, aber ich eben kein wirklicher Racer, bin noch nie ein Rennen gefahren und werd´s - leider - auch nicht mehr so weit bringen.
Was anderes sind DH - Marathons, wo`s auf die eine oder andere verkackte Passage nicht so ankommt und ich um ein vielfaches mehr zum Fahren komm.
Ausserdem ersetzt das Remedy mein cc-bike, mein am-bike und mein en-bike, die kann ich jetzt alle 3 verkaufen....
Für´n Park und ganz grobe Gschichtn hab ich ja immer noch eine gut verschrammelte 200mm Gurke, das passt schon.

Und jetzt tu mich nicht weiter so quälen, ok? 

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Dezember 2008)

@noco

Hmm? 

http://gallery.me.com/vertrider#100083/PC089474&bgcolor=black


----------



## noco (24. Dezember 2008)

Jaa, in die vogue komm ich allerdings nicht in dem Aufzug!

Frohes Fest
Bernd


----------



## Sir Galahad (24. Dezember 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ... versteht mich nicht falsch. ich finds auch schade dass es kein 160mm bike gibt, mit einer uphilltauglichen geometrie, aber ohne stabilitätseinbußen, also einfach ein "schweres" remedy. aber es rentiert sich für keinen hersteller, uns 10 forumsuser so ein bike zu bauen.
> wenn ein kleinhersteller wie voitl nun ein 160mm bike baut mit 3,5 kg rahmengewicht, und es als enduro verkaufen will. verkauft er uns vllt 10 räder, der rest denkt sic haber so ein unsinn.



Gibts doch wie Sand am Meer! 

Eine speziell uphilltaugliche Geo (also steiler Sitzwinkel bei flachem Lenkwinkel + kurzem Steuerrohr) brauchts nur, wenn man sich keine Fox 36 Talas leisten kann/will, die mit einer Handbewegung von 160 auf 100 mm absenkbar ist. 

MIT dieser Gabel wird jeder Rahmen mit um die 160 mm Federweg uphilltauglich. Über Ansprechverhalten, Zuverlässigkeit und Stabilität dieser Gabel muss man nix sagen im Vergleich zu all dem RockShox- und Marzzochi-Schrott der letzten Jahre.

Wer's superstabil will nimmt dann einen bewährten und parktauglichen Pudel FR von Alutech oder ein entsprechendes Helius AM oder FR von Nicolai, sicher auch nicht zu verachten ist das Mbuzi von Morewood. Alles Rahmen um die 3 bis 3.5 kg, 160-170 mm Federweg, mehr als ausreichend uphilltauglich mit 36 Talas.

Speziell uphilltaugliche Geo bei 160 mm hat z.B. das neue Alpine 160 von Orange, deren Bikes auch nicht gerade für Zerbrechlichkeit stehen.

Und wer zuviel Kohle hat, kann sich ein Liteville 901 mit um 3000 g Rahmengewicht holen und auf 170 mm Federweg einstellen. Damit gehts wg. der Geo auch ohne absenkbare Gabel hoch, mit schafft man sicher auch die steilsten Rampen. Und ist freigegeben für Downhill-Wettkampfeinsatz. Ob's hält wird man sehen, aber Liteville ist ja auch eher für Stabilität bekannt.

Bei Kohle ohne Ende bietet sich auch das aktuelle Intense SS mit dieser Art Geo an, auch das neue Uzzi dürfte passen, wenn man etwas warten will. Beide leicht, stabil, uphilltauglich und parktauglich.

Wie sich die neuen Bikes mit dieser Art Geo von Bergwerk (Faunus FR) und Radon (Swoop) schlagen, muss man sehen, wenn sie auf dem Markt sind.

Dazu kommt eine ganze Armada weiterer 160er Bikes von den unterschiedlichsten Herstellern mit normaler Geo und normalem Gewicht. Sowas hat doch inzwischen JEDER Hersteller im Programm ...

Also aufs Trek ist nun wirklich niemand angewiesen, der 160 mm universell fahren will und etwas oder viel mehr Stabilität sucht.


----------



## ed1272 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich werf mal das überragende Santa Cruz Nomad in die Runde.

Ist vom Gewicht gleich, hat mehr Federweg und eine sehr gute Geometrie.

Gruß


----------



## rocsam (24. Dezember 2008)

...meiner Meinung nach wird das Thema "uphilltauglichkeit" sehr überbewertet: Seit einem (guten!) Fahrtechniktraining komme ich mit meinem RM Slayer SXC und nicht absenkbarer MZ 160mm-Forke Anstiege hoch, bei denen manche Hardtailfahrer passen mussten. 1000hm am Stück mit immer wieder steilen Stichen wie zB am Feldberg oder auf den Schauinsland sind auch kein Problem mehr....


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Dezember 2008)

...gerade das SXC hat aber eine äußerst uphilltaugliche geometrie.


----------



## Sir Galahad (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich ergänze mal noch ein weiteres Park-Bike mit Uphill-Geo:

Specialized SX Trail 2009 mit 170 mm, leider Sattelstütze nicht komplett versenkbar, für größere Fahrer also nur akzeptablel, wenn diese mit diesem Makel leben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (27. Dezember 2008)

was sagten ihr zum Trek Remedy 7?! weiß jemand wieviel das wiegt? und sind 2600EUS dafür gerechtfertigt? die ausstattung mit SLX ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht und sicher auch robust genug wenn nich so hochwertig ... nur die Bonträger (^^) Laufräder sagen mir nicht so zu wie die Juicy 5 ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Dezember 2008)

@noco
Durfest du in La Palma auch mal das Radel von D. Schäfer fahren?? Also, wenn`s mal gefahren ist..  http://gallery.me.com/vertrider#100095/L1110677&bgcolor=black??

Gruss
chris


----------



## noco (28. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, nein, bin ich nicht gefahren. Bin direkt etwas überrascht von der Frage bzw. warum weder ich noch m. W. jemand anderer das Rad gefahren ist - fällt mir jetzt erst auf!
Weiß auch nicht, zuerst wird das Rad diskutiert wie selten eins und wenn man´s probieren könnte interessierts kaum mehr. 
Sicher hat es aber auch damit zu tun dass wir so viel gefahren sind und dabei die ganzen technischen Spitzfindigkeiten, Geschmäcker und Neurosen ziemlich in den Hintergrund getreten sind. 

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi Bernd, Respekt...geiles Video habt Ihr das zusammengeschustert...auf sowas hätt ich auch Lust..fehlt nur noch ein Remedy...
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Groudon (28. Dezember 2008)

weiß jemand wieviel das Remedy 7 wiegt?!


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> ...
> TREK Remedy   Produktlinie 2008:
> 
> Remedy 7   Remedy 8    Remedy 9
> ...


erster post.


----------



## Groudon (28. Dezember 2008)

mhm ... wieos ist das Remedy 8 100gr schwrer als Remedy 7 trotz der Luft-Gabel und XT-Austattung? o:O


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Dezember 2008)

das sind wohlgemerkt die zahlen von 2008. gibt doch sicher ne neue 2009er kollektion, bei der die zahlen anders aussehen werden.


----------



## Groudon (28. Dezember 2008)

jop ... aber auf der Homepage von TREK finde ich keine Gewichtsangaben -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzofat (28. Dezember 2008)

Habe mir vor demnächst ein 2008er Remedy 8 noch in orange zu kaufen, welches im Laden um die Ecke steht. werde KeFü,grösseres Kettenblatt breiteren Lenker, kürzeren Vorbau und anderen Reifen aufziehen.

Habe jedoch noch 2 Fragen bezüglich der XT Bremse und der Lyrik 2Step.
Hat jemand das Bike und kann mir sagen, wie die XT-Bremse, ist ja (Mineralöl) bei ziemlich kalten Temperaturen unter null oder bei Null Grad so funktioniert? Probleme diesbezüglich oder nicht der Rede wert? Ansonsten soll sie ja ganz ordentlich sein.

Die Lyrik 2Step soll ja Probleme mit dem 2Step System und fehlerhaftem Luftaustausch in den Kammern haben (und somit 1cm Federwegsverlust). Hatte jemand diese Probleme? Sind sie häufig? Falls aufgetreten wie war die Garantieabwicklung?


----------



## Sir Galahad (29. Dezember 2008)

Mein Tipp: Lyrik in die Bucht schicken, Fox 36 einbauen, sorglos leben und stufenweise bis auf 100 mm absenken können.


----------



## benzofat (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss mal nachfragen, wies preislich wird, möchte die Lyrik Coil und eine Formula Oro K24 einbauen lassen. Da Bremse und Gabel ja ein bisschen die Problemfälle sind. Ich senke die Gabel eh nie ab und die Coil funktioniert wenigstens und ist günstiger als eine Van und vielleicht gibts ja noch 08er Versionen zu guten Preisen.

Händler lieben dass natürlich wenn du dass ganze Bike umbauen willst aber so ausgestattet wärs ein Traum und vermutlich auch ohne nervige Defekte. Ist halt immer die Frage wieviel Mehrkosten es gibt.

Wenn ich die Fox nehme, kann ich auch gleich das 9er Remedy nehmen...


----------



## benzofat (29. Dezember 2008)

Der Mech. im Laden hat gemeint im Remedy 8 in orange sei bereits eine 09er Lyrik 2Step eingebaut- gibt es da auch die bekannten Probleme?

Bei den Bremsen wäre mein Favourite wie gesagt die Formula Oro K24 200/180. Was wären Alternativen (in einem einigermassen bezahlbaren Rahmen) mit DOT-Flüssigkeit? Zum Beispiel von Avid? Juicy 7? Code 5 oder Code? Von der neuen Elixir habe ich gehört, sie sei zwar sehr gut, die Scheiben würden aber verziehen und somit schleifen... Bei Avid wäre der Vorteil, dass ich die Ersatz-und Verschleissteile schneller bekäme... Meinungen?


----------



## Groudon (29. Dezember 2008)

naja - die Elixir CR soll ja wirklich jetzt so die beste von Avid sein und die Scheiben kann man ja meistens untereinander tauschen, weshalb ich mich daran nicht stören lassen würde


----------



## nappi (29. Dezember 2008)

Zum Gewicht des Trek Remedy:

Habe zwei 2009er Remedy wiegen können:das 8er in19"wiegt mit Pedalen 14,3 kg,und das Remedy 7 in 15" wiegt an der gleichen Waage14,45 ebenfalls mit Pedalen(525er bei beiden Rädern)
Vergleichsmessungen an Rädern gleicher RH waren leider nicht möglich.(können aber in 14 Tagen nachgeliefert werden)
Gruß Nappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzofat (29. Dezember 2008)

Und die Formula soll ja auch sehr gut sein bzw. eigentlich alle Formulabremsen. Irgendjemand Erfahrung damit bzw mit der Avid Code?


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Dezember 2008)

eine formula oro geht auch mit großen (200er) scheiben deutlich schneller in die knie als zb eine avid juicy mit vergleichbarer scheibengröße. das hab ich bei immerhin 3 verschiedenen oros erleben dürfen. die bikebravos berichten ja mittlerweile (nach dem großen hype um die oros, den sie mit ihren tests selbst in gang gebracht haben) selbst davon, aber natürlich deutlich kleinlauter.
fazit: oro runter, juicy rauf - mehr reserven.


----------



## benzofat (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja welceh Juicy denn nun? Also die 5er ist ja auch bezüglich Standfestigkeit nicht das a und o. Also eine 7er oder Code? Was ist eigentlch der Unterschied zwischen Code und Code5? Kleineres und günstigeres Modell? Und weiss jemand wie die Juicymodelle so preislich liegen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. Dezember 2008)

die juicy modelle sind alle ziemlich gleich standfest, und mit 203/185 für ein enduro definitiv ausreichend. wenn nicht, dann montiert man eben swissstop-beläge.


----------



## benzofat (30. Dezember 2008)

Also du meinst in dem Falle eine Juicy 7 wäre ausreichend und vermutlich auch preislich am attraktivsten? Die Code ist ja ziemlich teuer und die Code 5 wird dementsprechend ein wenig edleres finish und weniger Verstellmöglichkeiten bieten (Druckpunkt, soweit ich sehe). Von den Oro habe ich bis jetzt eigentlich nichts schlechtes gehört...Alle die ich kenne sind zufrieden. Mit der Juicy 5 hatten zwei Kollegen hingegen hin und wieder Probleme an ihrem BigHit, war allerdings auch im Freerideeinsatz...


----------



## Sir Galahad (30. Dezember 2008)

Bin Oro gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. War vorne mit 230er Scheibe ausreichend standfest. 

Fahre jetzt Code und bin sehr sehr sehr zufrieden. Deutlich geringere Handkräfte, mehr Bremskraft wenn nötig, besser dosierbar. 

Besonders wenn man schon mal länger bremsen muss, gibt zwar die Oro nicht auf, aber die Handkräfte werden größer. Das ist bei der Code weniger schlimm. 

Der Unterschied ist aber nur relevant, wenn du in den Alpen lange, technisch schwierige Abfahren fährst, wo du einfach fast ständig bremsen musst.


----------



## benzofat (30. Dezember 2008)

ok. Code ist einfach ziemlich teuer... Wie stehts mit der Juicy 7- ist die baugleich wie die 5er nur mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten? Kostet ja sicher ein Drittel weniger...

Bei der Code 5-würde es sich allenfalls lohnen die zu nehmen? Soweit ichs auf der Homepage gesehen habe ist dort die Funktion gleich nur die Griffweite kann man nicht per Verstellrad nachjustieren? Kann mand ie dann mit einem Inbus nachstellen? Den hat man ja eh fast immer dabei... und Griffweite stellt man ja nicht 1mal in der Woche neu ein...


----------



## Stompy (30. Dezember 2008)

benzofat schrieb:


> ok. Code ist einfach ziemlich teuer... Wie stehts mit der Juicy 7- ist die baugleich wie die 5er nur mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten? Kostet ja sicher ein Drittel weniger...
> 
> Bei der Code 5-würde es sich allenfalls lohnen die zu nehmen? Soweit ichs auf der Homepage gesehen habe ist dort die Funktion gleich nur die Griffweite kann man nicht per Verstellrad nachjustieren? Kann mand ie dann mit einem Inbus nachstellen? Den hat man ja eh fast immer dabei... und Griffweite stellt man ja nicht 1mal in der Woche neu ein...



Ja, 5 und 7 unterscheiden sich nur in der Druckpunktverstellung. Aber du könntest auch eine Elixir verbauen, die liegt von der Bremskraft zwischen Juicy und Code. Die Elixir ist inzwischen auch ganz ordentlich erprobt, da sie in den USA schon seit einiger Zeit in Gebrauch ist.


----------



## benzofat (30. Dezember 2008)

Dass ha mir mein Mech auch vorgeschlagen. Würde nur wenig Mehrkosten machen und die Bremse soll ja auch top sein. Nur grosse Scheiben würden in der Praxis gerne verziehen, habe ich im neuen Bike gelesen. Ansonsten wurde sie mir auch wärmstens empfohlen, da sie gute Features zu einem guten Preis hat und ordentlich beisst.


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. Dezember 2008)

na dann nimmst du eben die älteren scheiben (G2, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht), und passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzofat (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich denke ich werde entweder die Elixir CR nehmen oder dann die Xt dranlassen...
Ich meine das Upgrade kostet mich ca. 200 Euro (mit ca. 100 Euro Rabatt wegen der verbauten XT) und ich frage mich einfach ob die Bremsdefizite der XT im Winter wirklich so gross sind. Klar es ist Mineralöl und die Bremse macht bei Kälte mehr zu aber bei unter 3 Grad ist man eh nicht mehr als 1-2 Dutzend mal unterwegs und fahren kann man meist eh nur auf der Hausrunde und nicht mit vollspeed.... Ich habe am aktuellen Bike eine Louise FR und die ist auch Mineralöl und bremst eigentlich okay auch bei heutigen -5 Grad im Wald...


----------



## R_Nadal (30. Dezember 2008)

hi leute.

ich habe mal eine frage. wie groß ist der fahrradkarton ca., wenn man ein mountainbike in teile zerlegt (sprich räder ab, lenker, etc...), wenn man es dann reintut. würde dieser in einen koffer passen?

Ich würde mich über eine antwort freuen.


----------



## benzofat (31. Dezember 2008)

Da musst aber einen grossen und breiten Koffer haben...


----------



## benzofat (3. Januar 2009)

Hab mir gerade das 09er Canyon Torque ES 9.0 angeschaut und wollte mal fragen, ob jemand das 08er Modell gefahren hat und wie es so zum Remedy steht. Ich meine die verbauten Teile sind wie immer schon absolut 1. Sahne. Wenn ich dass ganze durchrechne kommt es mich ca. 500 Euro billiger, als wenn ich mir ein Remedy mit all den kleinen Umbauten (Bremse, KeFü usw. verbaue) ,inkl. meinem Rabatt, kaufe und ich habe erst noch ein Hammerschmidt verbaut und brauche praktisch keine Teile zu wechseln...

Bezüglich der Lyrik 2Step wäre ich noch froh mal Meinungen von Leuten zu hören, welche z.B. ein 8er haben. Bisher ist es ein wenig schwierig sich da ein differenziertes Bild zu machen, da man doch tendenziell meistens von Leuten hört, welche Probleme mit der Gabel hatten. Diejenigen, die sorglos fahren sagen meistens nichts


----------



## benzofat (4. Januar 2009)

Habe übrigens mit Interesse die Diskussion bezüglich der Rahmenstabilität gelesen und muss dazu einfach sagen:

Ich fahre nun seit ca. 5 Jahren einem BMC Golddiger mit Vorne 140mm und hinten 125mm. Mit Kefü, Stahlfedergabel, grösseren Scheiben und Big Betty Reifen. Ich bin damit früher auf der nahegelegenen Bikestrecke gefahren, fahre auf meinem Haustrail mit Sprüngen bis ca. 5m und Drops bis ca. 2m und gehe ca. 1 mal pro Jahr ins Graubünden um dort ruppige Alpentrails zu shredden und hatte, bisher nie mit irgendeiner Komponente (Rahmen, Gabel, Laufräder) in diesem Zusammenhang Probleme (abgsehen von einem Kosntruktiv bedingten Riss ganz zu Beginn und einem knacken im Rahmen, wodurch ich 2mal den Rahmen tauschen musste) und ich habe einige Male die Landungen verfehlt oder einen Abflug produziert. Zudem ist das Bike ca. gleichschwer wie das Remedy, nur die entsprechenden Reserven und den potenten Hinterbau hat es nicht.

Von meinem hoffentlich bald neuen Remedy erwarte ich schlicht und einfach, dass es das aushält! Bei Sprüngen und Drops, welche nicht übertrieben hoch sind und wenn der Fahrer einigermassen geübt ist, ist die Belastung auch nicht viel höher als bei Highspeed in einem verblockten Trail. Dass es mal eine Gabel oder Laufrad im schlimmsten Falle verreisst, nehme ich dabei in kauf. Man hätte in der Diskussion den Eindruck bekommen können, dass Remedy sei ein Marathonbike, welches bei einem 20cm schon auseinanderbricht und nur weil der Rahmen leichter ist als die Konkurrenz heisst dass ja nicht zwangsläufig Instabilität. Unsteif ist er deswegen ja auch nicht, im Gegenteil!

Wenn Trek aber 10 Jahre Rahmengarantie bietet, sollen sie auch entsprechende Garantie anbieten. Es ist doch ein Witz, wie soll nach 10 Jahren fahren noch ein konstruktiv bedinger Defekt auftreten? Das ist ja praktisch unmöglich. Und was sagt schon der Einsatzbereich darüber aus, ob ein Rahmendeffekt jetzt auf Garantie geht oder eben nicht? Mir würde es nie in den Sinn kommen mit dem Bike aus 5-6m zu dropen oder Monstergaps zu überspringen, dafür habe ich einen Downhiller aber der Fahrer machts genauso aus. 

Wie bereits erwähnt, beanspruchen "schlechtere" Fahrer ihr Material auch bei leichteren Dingen u.U. schon stark. Und die Aussage, dass es mit einem neuen Specialized Enduro keinen Sinn macht in den Bikepark zu gehen würde ich so nicht teilen. Habe ein Bild aus dem BIKE vor mir, wo sogar der Produktmanager an einer Produktvorführung Nortshorelines und Drops shreddet... Dann sollen sie solche Defekte auch über die Garantie abwicklen oder zumindest kulante Angebote für neue Rahmen machen!


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Januar 2009)

wird nicht im neuen 'new world disorder' film sogar ein backflip mit dem remedy gesprungen?
wenn trek solche szenen zulässt, dann muss das vertrauen in den rahmen schon sehr groß sein.


----------



## clemson (4. Januar 2009)

semenuk und mccaul fahren prototypen eines remedys ......

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/brandon-semenuk-bike-check-2008.html


----------



## Eike. (4. Januar 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> wird nicht im neuen 'new world disorder' film sogar ein backflip mit dem remedy gesprungen?
> wenn trek solche szenen zulässt, dann muss das vertrauen in den rahmen schon sehr groß sein.



Wenn Trek den Film nicht produziert oder sponsort haben die gar nichts bei mitzureden was mit ihren Bikes gemacht wird. Und verbieten können die das schonmal gleich garnicht. Aus sowas abzuleiten was ein Bike kann oder nicht macht eher wenig Sinn.


----------



## benzofat (4. Januar 2009)

Aber tendenziell sind die Hersteller halt doof gesagt schon etwas selber schuld mit der Auslegung ihrer Superenduros. Da muss man halt auch Kulanz in nicht garantiewürdige Defekte einrechnen und dann halt die Garantie vielleicht nicht auf 10 sondern auf 4-5 Jahre setzen und dafür auch kulant sein.

Ich überlege mir als Alternative ev. ein Torque Fr 9.0. Das ist für alles zu gebrauchen und den Rahmen birngt man nicht so schnell zur Srecke, auch noch ordentlich im Uphill und im Endeffekt auch nur so ca. 1.7 kg schwerer, wenn man alle Umbauten am Remedy einrechnet wie KeFü, Reifen, usw.

Laut der FREERIDE soll es somit ja auch sehr gut als Allrounder sein, zumal ich selten sehr lange Anstiege fahre... Wobei eben, dass Remedy bekommt in der Rubrik Bikepark dort auch volle Punktzahl, mal nur soviel zum Thema Auslegung der Superenduroklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn Trek den Film nicht produziert oder sponsort haben die gar nichts bei mitzureden was mit ihren Bikes gemacht wird. Und verbieten können die das schonmal gleich garnicht. Aus sowas abzuleiten was ein Bike kann oder nicht macht eher wenig Sinn.



meiner meinung nach hat der bike-sponsor sehr wohl einfluss auf sowas, was denn sonst?


----------



## benzofat (4. Januar 2009)

Also auch meine Meinung. So wie ich dass sehe, positioniert Trek das Remedy klar als Superenduro auch für Sprünge und Drops ( nicht übergross) und sicher nicht als AllMountain.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2009)

benzofat schrieb:


> ...ev. ein Torque Fr 9.0. Das ist für alles zu gebrauchen und den Rahmen birngt man nicht so schnell zur Srecke, auch noch ordentlich im Uphill und im Endeffekt auch nur so ca. 1.7 kg schwerer, wenn man alle Umbauten am Remedy einrechnet wie KeFü, Reifen, usw....



Wieso willst du denn am Remedy die Nevegals runtertun, die sind doch geil? Sind zumindest den schmalen MMs gleichwertig.

Ein Tork FR kannst du find ich nicht mit dem Remedy vergleichen (Federweg!) , eher ein Tork ES. 
Ich fahr mit meinem Tork FR auch mal 2000hm am Stück hoch, aber beim Tragen merkt man das Gewicht dann schon ...

Das Remedy sieht einfach besser aus... ... und es läuft unter Trailbike, nicht Freeride.


----------



## clemson (4. Januar 2009)

auf www.trekbikes.com steht beim Remedy
"Wer etwas wirklich Neues im All-Mountain Segment sucht, für den ist das Remedy gemacht. Die bahnbrechende Fahrwerkstechnologie funktioniert perfekt bergauf und bergab. Das Remdey vereint tatsächlich das Beste aus beiden Welten. "

da steht doch ganz klar wo es positioniert ist.......aber wer braucht schon die ganzenBegriffe von Enduro, SUperenduro, AllMountain, Trailbike etc.....
es ist auch nur ein Bergrad


----------



## benzofat (5. Januar 2009)

Der Big Betty ha sich bei mir bewährt! Der Kenda soll ja ziemlich kacke sein. Das Torque Fr ha hinten genau 1cm mehr Federweg. Ist einfach schwerer und massiver und mit Hammerschmidt und Stahlfedergabel. Aber, dass die beiden nicht genau dasslbe sind ist schon klar. Das Torque geht schon mehr in Richtung Freerider aber extrem viel anders sind sie auch nicht. Dass eine ist einfach stabiler ausgelegt.


Schöner find ichs auch  Nur die Ausstattung ist halt schlechter und z.T. auch nicht so sinnvoll.


----------



## stereotom (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

weiß vielleicht jemand welche Gabel genau am Remedy 9 2009 dran ist? Bei Trek ist da eine Fox 36 Talas mit 120-160 angegeben.... Dürfte wohl 100-130-160 sein. Aber welche ist das nun? R oder RC2?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß vielleicht jemand welche Gabel genau am Remedy 9 2009 dran ist? Bei Trek ist da eine Fox 36 Talas mit 120-160 angegeben.... Dürfte wohl 100-130-160 sein. Aber welche ist das nun? R oder RC2?
> 
> ...





			
				www.trekbikes.com schrieb:
			
		

> Fox 36 Talas w/E2 alloy steerer, *high/low speed compression*, rebound, 20mm QR axle



Also eine RC2. Der Federweg dürfte wirklich ein Tippfehler sein, sowas taucht bei Trek ja ständig auf.


----------



## HiLLs (10. Januar 2009)

also auf der page von Trek steht das eine Fox 36 Talas w/E2 alloy steerer, high/low speed compression, rebound, 20mm QR axle, 120-160mm verbaut ist!


----------



## stereotom (10. Januar 2009)

high/low speed compression bedeutet dann RC2, weil das bei der R nicht einstellbar ist. aber 120-160... kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## micha_b (12. Januar 2009)

meinsmeinsmeinsmeins...verdammt. ist die kiste geil!!


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (13. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> high/low speed compression bedeutet dann RC2, weil das bei der R nicht einstellbar ist. aber 120-160... kann doch nicht sein...



Ein paar Seiten weiter vorne steht eine Angabe vom Trek Service zu der Gabel.

Ich zitiere:


> Beim Remedy 9 2009 ist eine Fox 36 Talas Float verbaut.
> 
> Diese Gabel würde in Zusammenarbeit mit Fox für unser Remedy 9 entwickelt und abgestimmt.



Man darf also gespannt sein. Hoffentlich kommts bald. Warte jetzt schon seit September auf das Bike. Die nette Dame vom Trek-Kundenservice hatte letzte Woche leider immernoch keine aktuellen Informationen wann die 9ner Remedys endlich ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. Januar 2009)

talas float, mhm, interessant.
der dazu passende dämpfer wäre dann wohl der dhx air coil.


----------



## Eike. (13. Januar 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> talas float, mhm, interessant.
> der dazu passende dämpfer wäre dann wohl der dhx air coil.



Nein der gehört zur Talas Van  Die Float ist ja immerhin auch eine Luftgabel. Allerdings halte ich die Bezeichnung Talas Float auch für Blödsinn.


----------



## stylefaktor (14. Januar 2009)

Mal was zum Kucken:


----------



## Groudon (14. Januar 2009)

wow ... cool ... ist das ein 2009er Modell? Und ist eigentlich das Radon Swoop von der Geometrie und der Art wie das Bike aufgebaut ist so ziemlich gleich wie das Trek Remedy? Ob das Remedy nun besser oder schlechter ist will ich hier erstmal nicht diskutieren ... jedoch sind auch ~2500â¬ kein Pappenspiel fÃ¼r das Trek Remedy 7 ! ...


----------



## SlayMe (14. Januar 2009)

sieht super aus. Ist das Größe s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (14. Januar 2009)

Hmmm - diese Variante kenn ich so gar nicht! 
Schee is scho und perfekte Komponenten, nur die Reifen würd ich genau andersrum machen d.h. vorne MM hinten BB. Wie breit ist denn der Lenker? 

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## stylefaktor (14. Januar 2009)

Ist ein Remedy 9 2009 in M, radikal umgebaut - ich steh auf Shimano. Reifen weis ich. Hatte auch hinten den 2.4er BB Tubeless drauf, das schien mir etwas knapp bezüglich Reifenfreiheit, daher vorübergehend MM.
Bin noch auf der Suche nach einen robusten Tubeless FR Reifen, welcher real nicht breiter baut als der 2.3er MM und auch besser abrollt.


----------



## stereotom (14. Januar 2009)

Wo ist denn der Rest vom Schützenfest? Hat dir das ein Händler umgebaut, oder hast du das selber gamacht?

Gefällt dir das Silber? Glänzt das echt so wie es auf den Bildern aussieht?

Noch eins würde ich gern wissen: Wie Groß bist du denn?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## stylefaktor (14. Januar 2009)

nene, ist ne M mit waagerecht über 590mm OR- Länge gemessen.
Das Silber ist keine Farbe auf dem Rahmen, sondern Alu natur, teils gestrahlt, teils gebürstet und dann klar beschichtet.


----------



## stereotom (14. Januar 2009)

Ah, interessant. Ist nicht auch irgendwo was weiß lackiert?

Was würdest du denn bei Körpergröße 166cm für einen Rahmen nehmen? M oder doch besser S?


----------



## stylefaktor (14. Januar 2009)

Weiß ist nichts lackiert, lediglich ein an der Wippe ist etwas weißes Dekor. Das Remedy 7 ist 2009 schwarz/ weiß.
Ich bin 172cm groß. Länger dürfte das Bike aber nicht sein. Ich hab schön viel Platz und ausreichend wendig ist es auch noch. Der kurze Vorbau und der recht weit nach vorn gestellte Sattel müssen es für mich aber schon sein.
Ich denke die S dürfte für Dich reichen, baut auch noch vergleichsweise lang.


----------



## noco (14. Januar 2009)

Bin 174cm und hab M - passt perfekt, könnt  aber auch S noch passen, habs aber nicht probiert. Äh, moment 17,5 ist doch M oder?

Bernd

PS: Ja ist tendenziell vom Oberrohr schon lang, hab auch sofort kurzen Vorbau drauf (und breiteren Lenker)


----------



## stylefaktor (14. Januar 2009)

17.5" ist M und 15.5" ist dann die S.


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (15. Januar 2009)

Ahhhhhh!!!!!

Wo zum Geier hast du das her?!?! Und wo bleibt meins?!?! 

Super geil  Das steigert meine Vorfreude noch mehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_b (17. Januar 2009)

...geiles teil!! ist das ein serienmäßiges 09'er modell (abgesehen vom lrs)?

gruß, micha


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (17. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat er Gabel, Bremsen, Schaltwerk, LRS und Vorbau gewechselt. Ausserdem sind die Kettenblätter modifiziert und der Kettenspanner (?) ist auch nicht Serie...


----------



## stereotom (18. Januar 2009)

@stylefaktor:

Versteh nicht ganz die Kombination deiner Laufräder mit den Reifen und dem Rad allgemein (Kettenführung). Die sind doch nur 23,3mm breit. Da wären für die Reifen und Enduroeinsatz die Bontrager mit 28mm Breite die bessere Wahl gewesen. Der Seitenhalt dürfte bei weniger Druck erbärmlich sein. Außerdem haben die nur 24 Speichen und Alunippel. Das wird bei entsprechendem Einsatz Ärger machen...


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Januar 2009)

Ähm, das ist der Shimano Enduro LRS und die Dinger haben 26.4mm Außenweite und 21mm Innenweite. Das passt schon.


----------



## stylefaktor (18. Januar 2009)

Du gehts sicher vom XT XC Laufradsatz WH-M775 aus - der wäre wirklich zu schmal.
Verbau ist der WH-M776 der ist merklich steifer, außen ca. 28mm breit laut Shimano bis 2.5" Reifenbreite. Mit 1100g/ Paar auch kein extremes Leichtgewicht. Steifigkeit, Breite und Stabilität ähnlich den original Bontrager Rhythm Pro. Die haben auch Alunippel. Und Alunippel halten, vorausgesetzt die volle Länge vom Gewinde trägt! 
Übrigens auch hier verbaut:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376582

Warum soll eine schaltbare Kettenfürung mit 26-38 gerade an einem Enduro keinen Sinn machen?


----------



## Orakel (18. Januar 2009)

mich würde bei dem Remedy 9 ein Rahmenset+Gabel Intressieren, weiss jemand wo man das bekommen könnte?
Trek bietet keine solo Rahmen an, was ich etwas schade finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (18. Januar 2009)

ich habe bisher nur den Rahmen vom Remedy 7 einzeln gesehen ... aber den 9er noch nich ...


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2009)

Die Rahmen sind ja eh die gleichen. Die Modelle 7,8,9 unterscheiden sich nur durch die Ausstattung. Canyon zBsp. schreibt bei den Einzelrahmen auch immer die jeweils kleinste Modellnummer drauf.


----------



## Groudon (18. Januar 2009)

ich glaube jedoch, dass er den 9er wegen den silbernen Finish will, wasich auch  sehr goil finde ^^


----------



## stereotom (18. Januar 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Du gehts sicher vom XT XC Laufradsatz WH-M775 aus - der wäre wirklich zu schmal.
> Verbau ist der WH-M776 der ist merklich steifer, außen ca. 28mm breit laut Shimano bis 2.5" Reifenbreite.
> 
> ...
> ...



Okay, nimm alles zurück. Wusste nicht dass das der Enduro LRS ist und die so breit sind.

Kettenführung macht natürlich Sinn. Hab dies nur als Indiz für den Enduro-Einsatz genommen aber nicht dessen Sinn bezweifelt.


Jehle verkauft Rahmen, glaub aber nur den 8er.


----------



## Orakel (18. Januar 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ich glaube jedoch, dass er den 9er wegen den silbernen Finish will, wasich auch  sehr goil finde ^^


jau, in Kombi mit der Fox 36. sieht das 9er supi aus.


----------



## stylefaktor (18. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Okay, nimm alles zurück.



Musst Du nicht Zum Fragen, Antworten und Wissenaustausch ist doch das Forum gemacht!
Viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## Orakel (23. Januar 2009)

hab mal rungegoogelt und einen Shop gefunden der mir das 9er mit der Fox 36 +DÃ¤mpfer+Steuersatz fÃ¼r etwas Ã¼ber 3000â¬ anbietet.
Finde ich Ã¼berzogen, wenn das Kpl.Bike 4000â¬ kostet.


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Januar 2009)

der preis ist fast schon lächerlich hoch.


----------



## Stompy (23. Januar 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Bin noch auf der Suche nach einen robusten Tubeless FR Reifen, welcher real nicht breiter baut als der 2.3er MM und auch besser abrollt.



Da wäre der Michelin Mountain X'trem in 2.2 Tubeless eine Möglichkeit. Wie alle Michelin baut er viel breiter als angegeben. Michelin 2.2 ist ein kleines bisschen schmaler als Schwalbe 2.35.


----------



## sebest (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, hab ne kleine Frage. Wollte an mein Remedy neue Reifen machen, aber trau mich nicht ganz an den ABP-Schnellspanner ran. Ist des kompliziert, und auf was muss ich achten....Kann mir jemand helfen? Merci im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (23. Januar 2009)

sebest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hab ne kleine Frage. Wollte an mein Remedy neue Reifen machen, aber trau mich nicht ganz an den ABP-Schnellspanner ran. Ist des kompliziert, und auf was muss ich achten....Kann mir jemand helfen? Merci im voraus.



nein ist nicht kompliziert.....schnellspanner offnen, aufdrehen, schnellspanner raus ziehen, rad rausnehmen, reifen wechseln, rad einbauen, schnellspanner wieder reinstecken, zudrehen und dann schnellspanner schließen.....


----------



## sebest (23. Januar 2009)

Danke, hat gepasst - die Muddy(Mary) is drauf. Das Grip-Monster brüllt und wartet auf die ersten warmen Tage!


----------



## Hades121 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hat einer von den Remedy Besitzern sein Bike mal gewogen?
Mich würde mal interssieren was die Modelle im Auslieferungszustand wirklich wiegen wenn man nicht Größe S als Refernz verwendet (wie es in den Prospekten ja üblich ist)...

Gruß
Hades121


----------



## Christer (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich bin 1,72m groß und habe für meine Körpergröße im Verhältnis eine hohe Schrittweite. Die Überstandshöhe beim Remedy 15,5 Zoll und 17,5 Zoll unterscheidet sich nur duch 0,5 mm. Allerdings wird das 17,5er direkt viel länger. 

Ich liege genau zwischen diesen Größen. Welche Remedy Größe würdet ihr nehmen? 

Währ jemand der in etwa meine Körpergröße hat auch ein Remedy?

Gruß

SR


----------



## stereotom (24. Januar 2009)

Hades121 schrieb:


> ...
> Mich würde mal interssieren was die Modelle im Auslieferungszustand wirklich wiegen wenn man nicht Größe S als Refernz verwendet (wie es in den Prospekten ja üblich ist)...
> ...



Hast du denn zufällig das Gewicht in einem Prospekt des 2009er Remedys gelesen? Ich hab bisher nirgends was gefunden, würde mich aber sehr interessieren, auch wenns in S gewogen wurde.


----------



## stereotom (24. Januar 2009)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin 1,72m groß und habe für meine Körpergröße im Verhältnis eine hohe Schrittweite.
> ...
> Ich liege genau zwischen diesen Größen. Welche Remedy Größe würdet ihr nehmen?
> ...



Ich würde an deiner Stelle das 17,5er nehmen. Ich bin 1,83 und mir war es zu klein. Meine Freundin möchte sich mit 1,66 das 15,5er kaufen. Der Längere Radstand des 17,5er wird für dich besser sein. Es ist aber noch richtig wendig. Außer du möchtest damit nur kicken. Wenn du aber auch touren möchtest, würde ich das 17,5er an deiner Stelle nehmen.


----------



## nappi (25. Januar 2009)

nappi schrieb:


> Zum Gewicht des Trek Remedy:
> 
> Habe zwei 2009er Remedy wiegen können:das 8er in19"wiegt mit Pedalen 14,3 kg,und das Remedy 7 in 15" wiegt an der gleichen Waage14,45 ebenfalls mit Pedalen(525er bei beiden Rädern)
> Vergleichsmessungen an Rädern gleicher RH waren leider nicht möglich.(können aber in 14 Tagen nachgeliefert werden)
> Gruß Nappi


Remedy 7 in 17,5"wiegt mit pedalen(525)14,55kg


----------



## noco (25. Januar 2009)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin 1,72m groß und habe für meine Körpergröße im Verhältnis eine hohe Schrittweite. Die Überstandshöhe beim Remedy 15,5 Zoll und 17,5 Zoll unterscheidet sich nur duch 0,5 mm. Allerdings wird das 17,5er direkt viel länger.
> 
> ...



Servus S..

hab  ziemlich genau deine Größe aber eher kurze Beine, d.h. ja dann eher einen längeren Oberkörper als du und fahr ein 17,5er.
Mit einem kurzen 50er Vorbau komm ich sehr gut klar mit dem Bike - passt fast wie maßgeschneidert, könnte es mir vielleicht eher eine Spur kleiner vorstellen, aber größer nicht!
Probefahren geht nicht oder? Weil´s ja am Ende immer auf deinen eigenen "Riding Style" ankommt...
So - jetzt hab ich mal bei mir Maß genommen:
Beinlänge ohne Schuhe ist 82cm, dann hab ich noch gemessen wie weit ich an der Wand mit den Fingern hochkomm, das sind 214cm.
Vielleicht hilfts zur Orientierung!

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## stylefaktor (25. Januar 2009)

Ich bin genau 172cm groß. 17.5" mit 55mm/0° Vorbau passt prima! Man hat schön viel Platz und Laufruhe aber die Wendigkeit ist immernoch sehr gut. Park und Tour - geht alles. Wenn man das Bike weniger im Park benutzt, dann ca. 70mm Vorbaulänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (27. Januar 2009)

Hades121 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat einer von den Remedy Besitzern sein Bike mal gewogen?
> Mich würde mal interssieren was die Modelle im Auslieferungszustand wirklich wiegen wenn man nicht Größe S als Refernz verwendet (wie es in den Prospekten ja üblich ist)...
> ...


 

moinmoin,
habe mir jetzt am Wochenende das 7er gekauft. Wegen unterschiedlichen Geichtsangaben bei 2 Test`s vom Remedy 8 bei 2 bekannten MTB-Zeitschriften im letzten Herbst, habe ich meins direkt beim Händler mal wiegen lassen. 
Mit 19,5" Rahmen, serienmäßig, ohne Pedale: 14,28 kg. 

Bei den Test`s wog das 8er übrigens mal 12,9kg mal 13,9kg bei gleicher Größe und bis auf anderer Schlappen gleicher Aussattung = ????

Gruß sramx9


----------



## MO_Thor (27. Januar 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> mich würde bei dem Remedy 9 ein Rahmenset+Gabel Intressieren, weiss jemand wo man das bekommen könnte?
> Trek bietet keine solo Rahmen an, was ich etwas schade finde.


Sei lieber froh, dass dem nicht so ist!
Ich habe aus einem Garantiefall einen einzelnen Remedy9-Rahmen, Baujahr 2008. Der liegt jetzt fast schon ein Jahr rum, weil ich keinen passenden Steuersatz finde. Es gibt zwar einige wenige Anbieter mit e2-ähnlichen Steuersätzen (Reset, 24), aber Trek hat irgendwas integriertes, für das ich mir einen Extrasteuersatz bauen lassen müsste. So langsam reichts mir mit dem Rahmen.
Was sich aber schneller klären ließe: passt ne 203er-Bremsscheibe ans Heck? Beim alten Remedy war grade so Platz für ne 180er...


----------



## Stompy (27. Januar 2009)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Sei lieber froh, dass dem nicht so ist!
> Ich habe aus einem Garantiefall einen einzelnen Remedy9-Rahmen, Baujahr 2008. Der liegt jetzt fast schon ein Jahr rum, weil ich keinen passenden Steuersatz finde. Es gibt zwar einige wenige Anbieter mit e2-ähnlichen Steuersätzen (Reset, 24), aber Trek hat irgendwas integriertes, für das ich mir einen Extrasteuersatz bauen lassen müsste. So langsam reichts mir mit dem Rahmen.



Hieß es nicht mal, dass man die unteren Schalen eines normalen Reduziersteuersatzes und die obere Hälfte eines 1 1/8 verwenden kann? Oder sind die Sitze für die Lagerschalen auch proprietär?


----------



## MO_Thor (27. Januar 2009)

Da fragst du was...
Nach all den Bildern von Remedys müsste es ein vollintegrierter Steuersatz sein; nach dem, was ich am Rahmen gesehen habe, kommt das auch hin. NUR - und da liegt der Hund begraben - die Innendurchmesser liegen zwischen dem eines normalen 1 1/8-Steuersatz und dem eines integrierten (hab zwei Steuersätze hier und habe einmal 41,irgendwas für den Vollintegrierten und glatte 34mm für den normalen). Das Remedy liegt bei ~38mm...
Vielleicht kann mir einer der echten Remedy-Besitzer kurz sagen, was bei ihm für ein Steuersatz verbaut ist.


----------



## Konstrukteur (27. Januar 2009)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Sei lieber froh, dass dem nicht so ist!
> Ich habe aus einem Garantiefall einen einzelnen Remedy9-Rahmen, Baujahr 2008. Der liegt jetzt fast schon ein Jahr rum, weil ich keinen passenden Steuersatz finde. Es gibt zwar einige wenige Anbieter mit e2-ähnlichen Steuersätzen (Reset, 24), aber Trek hat irgendwas integriertes, für das ich mir einen Extrasteuersatz bauen lassen müsste. So langsam reichts mir mit dem Rahmen.
> Was sich aber schneller klären ließe: passt ne 203er-Bremsscheibe ans Heck? Beim alten Remedy war grade so Platz für ne 180er...



Ja 203 Scheiben passen, habe sie drin, überhaupt kein Problem! 

Ich hätte mal eine andere Frage: Weiss jemand ob die Steckachse und die ABP- Ausfallendenden des Session 88 in die hinteren, an die Sitz- und Kettenstreben angeschweissten Aufnahmen passen? Ich habe beide auf Fotos verglichen - das sieht von der Form und Dimension ziemlich ähnlich, wenn nicht gar gleich aus . Würde mich auch wundern, Trek versucht sicher für beide Bikes möglichst viele der Gussteile zu übernehmen um Kosten zu sparen.
Hat jemand die Aufnahmen des 88 schon in natura gesehen?


----------



## Orakel (27. Januar 2009)

Mo_Thor
ich hätte ein Angebot (wie schon weiter vorne geschrieben) mit dem Org. Trek Steuersatz.
Ist mal wieder Typisch, jeder macht seinen eigenen sch..ss und schert sich einen D(T)reck um Ind.standarts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (27. Januar 2009)

Dein Angebot in allen Ehren - aber wie soll ich das bezahlen? Am Ende habe ich dennoch den anderen Rahmen über und kann/will den nicht weiterverkaufen, weil der Steuersatz fehlt.
Das zum einen.
Zum anderen siehts fast so aus, als hätte Cane Creek zur Interbike 2008 einen passenden Steuersatz vorgestellt. Nennt sich dann Frustum (wie passend) und sieht so aus:





wenns Bild nicht gehen sollte, hier klicken
Laut der Trek-Homepage ist der Frustum als OEM-Bauteil in jedem Remedy. Wehe, der passt nur in die 2009er-Remedys...


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2009)

kann dir trek nicht den original-steuersatz liefern?


----------



## MO_Thor (28. Januar 2009)

Könnten sie, wenn sie gewollt hätten. Anfangs bekam ich den Rahmen "pur". Alles, was dazugehört und quasi handgeschnitzt zum Rahmen gehört (der überlange Extraschnellspanner und ebenjener Steuersatz) fehlte. Ich habs über meinen Händler versucht, dann selber gemailt und telefoniert - gab nach zwei Monaten grade mal den Schnellspanner. Steuersatz Fehlanzeige. Irgendwann hat Trek auf Durchzug geschaltet, lässt Mails unbeantwortet und wimmelt am Telefon ab ("Wie? Einzelrahmen gibts garnicht...").
Das ist jetzt etwas über 3 Monate her. Trek selber wäre auch nicht schneller.


----------



## stereotom (28. Januar 2009)

Wie geht das denn? Einzelrahmen gibts echt nicht. Aber Trek hat für dich einen geliefert? Oder hat ein Händler das Komplettrad zerlegt und dir den Rahmen verkauft? Also irgendwas passt da doch nicht.


----------



## MO_Thor (28. Januar 2009)

Es war ein Garantiefall. Mein altes Remedy 66 ist gebrochen (Kettenstrebe an der Bremsaufnahme) und Trek hat mir einen Remedy 9-Rahmen dafür geschickt. Den alten 66er-Rahmen gabs nämlich nicht mehr.
Ich bin deshalb ein ziemlicher Exot mit meinen Problem(chen)


----------



## stereotom (28. Januar 2009)

Und dann hat Trek dir den Rahmen ohne Steuersatz und Schnellspanner gesendet. Das ist ja mal oberschlau. Das ist ja mal voll die vera...


----------



## H-P (28. Januar 2009)

@ MO-Thor, in meinem 2009er Remedy ist ein Cane Creek Steuersatz verbaut...vielleicht mal bei Cane Creek nachfragen.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (28. Januar 2009)

Was passiert denn, wenn der Händler einen Ersatzsteuersatz braucht, weil ein verbauter verreckt ist? Ich meine kann doch ncícht sein, dass man 1 Jahr lang keinen Ersatz bekommt.


----------



## dubbel (29. Januar 2009)

war das problem, dass trek den steuersatz nicht umsonst, als bestandteil der garantie schicken wollte? 
oder hättest du bezahlt, wenn du ihn nur bekommen hättest?


----------



## mhedder (29. Januar 2009)

@MO_Thor:

Hast Du deinen Rahmen vom Remedy mal nackt gewogen?
Irgendwie traue ich den Angaben weder von Trek noch denen bestimmter Magazine nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (29. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> war das problem, dass trek den steuersatz nicht umsonst, als bestandteil der garantie schicken wollte?
> oder hättest du bezahlt, wenn du ihn nur bekommen hättest?


Ich wäre bereit, für das Teil zu zahlen, um ihn überhaupt zu bekommen.
Grundsätzlich rechne ich es Trek schon schon an, mir ein Nachfolgemodell zugeschickt zu haben. Sie hätten auch einfach eine komplette Schwinge fürs Remedy 66 schicken können. Allerdings ist es dann auch wieder doof, dass das neue Remedy auf zwei Spezialteile angewiesen ist, die auf dem freien Markt nicht zu haben sind. Es wäre für mich nachvollziehbar, wenn Trek mir sagen würde, dass ebenjene Spezialteile nicht Bestandteil eines Rahmens sind und demnach nicht von der Garantieerstattung gedeckt sind. Trek könnte auch damit kommen, dass der Steuersatz nicht von ihnen hergestellt wird - auch kein Problem. Aber so vollkommen in der Luft zu hängen...


H-P schrieb:


> @ MO-Thor, in meinem 2009er Remedy ist ein Cane Creek Steuersatz verbaut...vielleicht mal bei Cane Creek nachfragen.


Hab ich getan, gab noch keine Antwort (siehe einen meiner Beiträge weiter vorne im Thread. Kurz nach der Entdeckung vom Frustum hab ich im radebrechenden Englisch an Cane Creek gemailt).

Gewicht folgt, wenn ich mal wieder mit Waage in den Keller renne


----------



## ed1272 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich war gestern bei einen Trek Händler um mal das Remedy und Session zu fahren.

Beide Bikes funktionieren Hervorragend, keine Frage.

Allerdings muss ich schon sagen das die Rahmenqualität nicht das ist was ich von einen Bike in der Preisklasse erwarte.
Bei den Session war die kleine Abstützung des Sitzrohrs über den Oberrohr krumm angeschweißt, das Oberrohr hat an dieser Stelle eine kleine Delle nach außen geworfen. Was mir als Laie schon auch zeigt das die verwendete Rohrstärke sehr dünnwandig ist.  Dies zeigt auch ein klopfen gegen den Rahmen.

Bei den Remedy 8 in XL war das Sattelrohr auch so schlecht mit den Oberrohr verschweisst, es sieht einfach nicht schön aus. Allgemein waren die Remedys nicht toll verschweisst. 

Dies hat natürlich nichts mit der Funktion zu tun, aber mit der Aussehen. Das sollte bei Bikes weit jenseits der 3000 schon auch stimmen, gerade wenn sie dann auch so aufwändig Lackiert worden sind.

Gruß


----------



## wowbagger (31. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab heute meins abgeholt ;-)
Wiegt mit den DX Pedalen (und mit orginal Sattelstütze und Sattel) in 17,5" genau 13,65Kg, funktioniert astrein und ich finds einfach nur voll geil!
Die Fox ist bei meinem Exemplar schwarz und die Züge und Leitungen alle weiss !!!
mfg
Oli


----------



## dr. lefty (31. Januar 2009)

habe mir heute das remedy7 gekauft. Morgen wird das teil mal getestet und dann gepimmt. Laufräder Pedale Lenker Vorbau Sattel Sattelstütze Schaltwerk fallen dem pimpen zum opfer. 
Bilder folgen


----------



## rider1970 (31. Januar 2009)

@ wowbagger
Hammergeiles Bike
Sind die 13,65kg gem. so wie abgebildet?(dicke schlappen...)
gruss,olaf


----------



## stereotom (31. Januar 2009)

@wowbagger:
Wow, sieht richtig gut aus mit der Gabel und den Zügen. Glückwunsch! Wie kommst du denn zu der Gabel in schwarz? War das dein Wunsch oder hast du es einfach so bekommen? Übrigens: Die Schlappen kommen gut!


----------



## nobraxs (31. Januar 2009)

Hat die Gabel die Talaseinstellungen 160/130/100 (Normal) oder 160/140/120 (Trek Special)?

GreetsP


----------



## stereotom (31. Januar 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Hat die Gabel die Talaseinstellungen 160/130/100 (Normal) oder 160/140/120 (Trek Special)?
> 
> GreetsP



Wie meinst du das? Hat Trek im Remedy 9 eine spezielle Talas mit 120/140/160? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## nobraxs (31. Januar 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=484642

ab Fred #14...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (1. Februar 2009)

Servus, also das Gewicht von 13,65Kg ist wie abgebildet mit den Schwalbe Muddy Mary
 Ausführung: Tubeless, Evolution Line, Groesse (Zoll)	 26 x 2.35 (ETRTO)   60-559 
 Gewicht (Gramm)  980 g (ohne Schläuche)und mit den Pedalen PD-M647.
Die Fox Gabel hat laut Manual 160mm - 130mm - 100mm und genau das hab ich auch grade nachgemessen. Ich denke das war ein Druckfehler bei Trek. Die schwarze Gabel habe ich nicht extra geordert, ich hatte von meinem Händler die Option gegen eine Lyrik 2-Step Air zu tauschen, die mir eigentlich lieber gewesen wäre. Als ich das Bike dann in Natura gesehen hab war allerding recht schnell klar das die Fox dranbleibt.
Die Bremsen sind übrigens auch recht krass (bin nur Hope C2 gewohnt...) Hab schon etwas bammel wenn die mal richtig eingebremst sind ;-)
mfg wowbagger


----------



## dr. lefty (1. Februar 2009)

jugfernfahrt abgeschlossen bin begeistert


----------



## Taunide (1. Februar 2009)

Könnte nochmal ein Besitzer etwas zu den Schweißnähten bzw. der Verarbeitung im Allgemeinen sagen?!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## noco (1. Februar 2009)

Wo man die Schweissnähte gut sieht, sehen sie auch ganz annehmbar aus und um´s Steuerrohr rum sind sie verschliffen. Wo man nicht so gut hinsieht schauen sie - ähm, sagen wir mal - zweckmässig aus.
An der übrigen Verarbeitungsqualität hab ich rein gar nix auszusetzen. Nach jetzt 2 Monaten bin ich noch genauso hingerissen von dem Rad wie nach der 1. Stunde. Hab jetzt Gravity Dropper drauf und die 2-fach Führung für 22/36 von G-Junkies müsste die nächsten Tage eintreffen.
@dr.lefty
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Daß du begeistert bist nehm ich dir ab!

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## Hades121 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

konnte beim Händler mal das Remedy 8 und 9 im Auslieferungszustand wiegen. Leider beide auch nur in 17,5 Zoll.
Remedy 8 ca. 14 KG, Remedy 9 ca. 13 KG (+/- 100g)

Gruß
Hades121


----------



## stereotom (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Hades121, hatte das 9er eine Weiße Fox Talas und war die Absenkbarkeit 100/130/160 oder 120/140/160??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (1. Februar 2009)

Hier noch ein Link für alle Remedy Freunde:

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/trek-remedy-9/

Ist ein sehr ausführlicher Review einschließlich Video und wer wegen Schweißnähten verunsichert ist kann sich auch satt sehen (7 Seiten!)

Ein Tip noch: Im Text wird das D-ville Race erwähnt - bitte draufklicken!

Viel Spass,
Bernd


----------



## mhedder (2. Februar 2009)

Hades121 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> konnte beim Händler mal das Remedy 8 und 9 im Auslieferungszustand wiegen. Leider beide auch nur in 17,5 Zoll.
> Remedy 8 ca. 14 KG, Remedy 9 ca. 13 KG (+/- 100g)
> ...



Moin zusammen,

Mhhh... ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Experte, was das Grammzählen von Biketeilen angeht, aber irgendwie finde ich eine Differenz von einem Kilogramm zwischen dem 8er und dem 9er ziemlich happig.
Kann mir jemand erklären an welchen Komponenten der große Unterschied liegen könnte? Bei der Gabel findet man schonmal die ersten ca. 300Gramm, aber beim Rest wohl eher kleine Portionen, oder?


----------



## H-P (2. Februar 2009)

Die XTR macht das Bike sicher auch noch ein paar Gramm leichter. Ob bei den Laufräder ein Unterschied besteht kann ich dir nicht sagen, zusammen kommt man da vielleicht auf knapp 1Kg.


----------



## bikeop (2. Februar 2009)

hallo erstmal, griass eich, servas! ich bin der neue.

weiters bei den laufrädern 100 bis 200g differenz, lenker, vorbau, bremsen auch ein bissl was - mit messtoleranz koennt es sich ausgehen.

ps: wie funzt die talas 2009????????


----------



## Hades121 (2. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich war selber überrascht, dass das 8er bei 14 kg liegt.
Die Gabel war so weit ich mich erinnere schwarz.

gruß
Hades121


----------



## mike_ranger (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Kann hier jemand was zur Talas 2009 sagen auf dem Remedy?
Ich überlege mich nämlich, ob ich auf das Remedy 9, das ich bestellen möchte eine Lyrik draufmachen möchte oder ned.

Wegen der Absehnkung: ist das wirklich bis auf 100mm, oder wie auf 120mm?
Auf der Homepage von Trek steht:
Fox 36 Talas w/E2 alloy steerer, high/low speed compression, rebound, 20mm QR axle, 120-160mm
Das wäre dann also 160/140/120mm?

Bitte um Kommentare und Feedback, wie sich die Talas fährt.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## bikeop (2. Februar 2009)

man hoert/liest ja immer wieder von problemen mit der lyrik 2 step und schlechterem ansprechen der talas36.

aber vielleicht ist 2009 alles anders??
http://www.nsmb.com/page/s/2770/gear-shots-48-fox-rockshox-chromag

mich wuerden erfahrungsberichte zu 2009er gabeln auch interessieren.


----------



## noco (2. Februar 2009)

oder da: http://dirtmag.co.uk/tests/fox-forks-talas-float-and-van

hier wird u.a. die Float 36 RC 2 als weltbeste Gabel beschrieben - was mir persönlich sehr gut reinläuft....


----------



## Groudon (2. Februar 2009)

hab heute bei uns mal das TREK Remedy 8 gesehen =) ein traum von einem Fahrrad - hatte ne Lyrik dran verbaut ... am liebsten gleich mitgenomm xD wenn nur nich die 3500EUS wören ^^

PS: Hat jemand im Lotto hier vlt gewonn? xD


----------



## mike_ranger (2. Februar 2009)

Diese Tests sind ja gut und schön, aber nicht wirklich objektiv wie ich finde.
Keine gute Beschreibung zu der 2008er Talas RC2, nur dass wohl die Progression etwas abgeflacht wurde.
Hat den keine Zeitschrift hier in Deutschland die Gabeln schon verglichen?

Die einzige Rückmeldung habe ich bisher von einem Kollgegen bekommen und der war super begeistert von der Lyrik auf dem Remedy 8.
Wenns klappt werde ich am Samstag das Remedy auch mal probefahren.
Somit kann ich dann mal über die Lyrik berichten.

Bin immer noch gespannt auf Erfahrungen mit der neuen Talas RC2, besonders das Ansprechverhalten.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (2. Februar 2009)

na klar. eigentlich sinds ja keine tests, sondern erfahrungsberichte. zumindest aber nicht uninteressant. und die deutschsprachigen zeitschriften sind wieder einmal spaet dran mit ihren gabeltests.


----------



## stylefaktor (3. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> man hoert/liest ja immer wieder von problemen mit der lyrik 2 step und schlechterem ansprechen der talas36.
> 
> aber vielleicht ist 2009 alles anders??



Zur Lyric 2-Step kann ich nicht viel sagen. Allerdings hat Fox die 36 Talas von '08 zu '09 etwas überarbeitet. Das etwas schlechtere Ansprechverhalten gegenüber der Float soll verbessert worden sein.


----------



## bikeop (3. Februar 2009)

die entscheidungsfrage zwischen remedy 8 und 9 íst mmn (jetzt mal abgesehen vom preis) die gabelfrage.

schade auch, dass sie 2009 wieder die ISCG aufnahme vergessen haben.


----------



## mike_ranger (3. Februar 2009)

Genau vor dieser Gabelfrage stehe ich .... Talas oder Lyrik????

Was ist denn die "ISCG-Aufnahme"?

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## mike_ranger (3. Februar 2009)

Der folgende Kurzbericht stammt von meinem Bike-händler, der vor allem die Talas 2008 gut kennt, die 2009er aber noch nicht gefahren ist:

Bei der 2008-er Fox gab es für mich folgende Kritikpunkte:

-Progressionskurve / Federkennlinie: Die 08-er 36 Talas ist zu Beginn des
Federwegs sehr weich, wird dann aber schnell progressiv: Das führt dazu,
dass man entweder die Gabel so weich fährt (um den Federweg ausnützen zu
können), dass man im Steilhang die Gabel schon 2/3 eingefedert hat und somit
der Restfederweg minimal ist, oder dass man sie straffer fährt, damit sie
weniger taucht beim Runterfahren, man dann aber den Federweg bei weitem
nicht ausnutzen kann.
-Dämpfung: Die 08-er ist im Mid-Speed und High Speed Bereich etwas
überdämpft: In schnell gefahrenen Kurven kann das Vorderrad die Spur nicht
optimal halten und driftet langsam aus der Kurve, da das Vorderrad nicht
ständig Bodenkontakt hat - das ist bei Lyrik und Nixon besser.
-Sowohl die 08-er als auch die 09-er Talas 36 hat keine von oben
verstellbare Druckstufendämpfung: Man stellt die Gabel ein und fährt dann
so: Beim Hochfahren kann man nicht schnell wie bei der Lyric das Flood Gate
schliessen, um das Wippen zu minimieren. Wenn man eher selten Wiegetritt
fährt, ist das aber kein Problem.
Der Verstellbereich der Low Speed Druckstufe, welche ein Abtauchen der Gabel
bei Stufen etc verhindert oder verkleinert, ist deutlich kleiner als bei
Rock Shox.

Bei der 32-er Talas wurden sowohl Dämpfung als auch die Progressionskurve
auf 2009 sehr deutlich verbessert, wenn man das bei der 36-er Talas auch
gemacht hat, dann fallen meine ersten 2 Kritikpunkte zur 09-er 36-er Talas
weg.


Kommentare dazu...... wer kann was zum praktischen Einsatz der neuen Talas sagen????

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## bikeop (3. Februar 2009)

ich stell mir die gleiche gabelfrage seit wochen...

iscg ist eine standardaufnahme ieL fuer kettenfuehrungen entwickelt, aber auch voraussetzung fuer die neuen getriebekurbeln:
http://www.iscg.org/INTL_STD_MTG_LOCATIONS.pdf
http://www.iscg05.com/

wegen hammerschmidt nachrüsten...wuerd ja mmn ganz gut zum remedy passen.


----------



## mhedder (3. Februar 2009)

Dann will ich hier mal meinen Senf zum Remedy Kauf dazu geben...

Will mir auch ein Remedy kaufen und werde höchstwahrscheinlich das 7er nehmen. Grund hierfür ist das meiner Meinung nach beste Preisleistungsverhältnis und die Sorglosgabel *"Lyrik U-Turn"*.
Was die Ausstattung angeht, sehe ich außer beim Laufradsatz keinerlei Vorteile des 8ers, das mal schlappe 900Euronen mehr kostet...
Ich denke das Geld ist da besser in etwas Tuning, das man im Nachgang wesentlich individueller durchführen kann, angelegt.

Insbesondere bei der Gabel bin ich eigentlich der Meinung entweder Talas 36 mit guter Performance und schneller Absenkmöglichkeit oder die meiner Meinung nach Überragenden Performance einer Stahlfedergabel.
Das Problem der Luftgabeln ist und bleibt meiner Meinung nach, das starke Absacken des Vorderrades bei Stufen.
Fahre zum Großteil recht verblocktes Gelände und empfinde das Absacken als sehr störend. Zudem ist das Ansprechverhalten einfach Sahne.
Wozu ich allerdings nicht viel Sagen kann ist das Wippen der Gabel im Wiegetritt (Fahre so gut wie nicht im WT, bin ja schließlich kein CC-Fahrer ).

Nachteil der Lyrik U-Turn ist die schlechtere Höhenverstellung im Vergleich zur 2-Step oder Talas 36.


Ich hoffe jetzt nicht nochmehr Verwirrung gestiftet zu haben.


----------



## bikeop (3. Februar 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> ....
> Ich hoffe jetzt nicht nochmehr Verwirrung gestiftet zu haben.


 
nein hast du nicht. sind durchaus nachvollziehbare ueberlegungen.
die verlockung einer "on the fly" absenkbaren gabel ist halt sehr verlockend. das muehsame geschraube bei wechselndem gelaende ist halt der nachteil der lyric u turn.
wenn ich demnaechst die moeglichkeit habe ein remedy zu testen, werde ich auch ausprobieren, wie es sich an steilen rampen ohne bzw mit absenkung faehrt.
wenn man da bei kurzen anstiegen gut zurecht kommt, spricht eigentlich viel dafuer das 7er zu nehmen und es ein bissl aufzumotzen bzw wenn mein ein tourenbike will, es zu erleichtern.


----------



## stgr (3. Februar 2009)

also ich habe ein remedy 8 2008 mit lyrik solo air

die lyrik solo air (2310gr) hat sich nach der einfahrzeit von einer ok gabel zu einer sehr guten gabel entwickelt. einfach super. aber leider baut mir die gabel einfach zu hoch (solo air..) und es ist mühsam lange, steile steigungen zu fahren.

lyrik u-turn (2540gr) ist problemlos, super ansprechen und federungsverhalten. 

talas 08. je schneller die fahrweise, desto besser. leider nutzt man selten den kompletten federweg und die gabel ist enorm progressiv, alles wie schon beschrieben. aber der talas absenkmechanismus ist super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_ranger (3. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es echt erstaunlich, dass sich hier noch niemand zur Talas 09 äussern kann. Schliess schon einige Zeit im Handel und die neuen Bikes haben ja auch schon einige verbaut.....

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## Konstrukteur (3. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt erstaunlich, dass sich hier noch niemand zur Talas 09 äussern kann. Schliess schon einige Zeit im Handel und die neuen Bikes haben ja auch schon einige verbaut.....
> 
> Grüsse, Ranger



Servus,

also ich bin bereits mit der 09 Fox ne Runde gefahren. Ist deutlich flacher die Kennlinie als die 08. Mit der Lyrik 2-Step ist sie meiner Ansicht nach trotzdem nicht zu vergleichen. Die Lyrik ist deutlich lebendiger, nicht so straff, spricht besser an, gerade auch bei kleineren Schlägen, und nutzt den Federweg auch deutlich besser aus, trotz der Verbesserungen bei der Fox. Ich würde sicher nicht tauschen wollen, besonders im Einsatz im Remedy.


----------



## mike_ranger (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Herr Konstrukteur 

Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Deine Erfahrung entspricht änlichen Rückmeldungen von anderen Foren bezüglich der Lyrik

Was mir an der Lyrik auch gut gefält ist die Möglichkeit die Dämpfung während der Fahrt einstellen zu können.

Eigentlich möchte ich ja nicht die Gabel tauschen (müssen), wenn ich das Remedy 9 kaufen sollte, ich habe aber gern gut ansprechende Gabeln.

Wie siehst du es mit der Lyrik, wenn man steil nach unten fährt mit dem Eintauchen?

Ach ja, in der nächsten Mountain Bike sollen die neuesten Gabeln getestet werden.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## Konstrukteur (3. Februar 2009)

also Eintauchen gibts natürlich bei langhubigen Gabeln wie der lyrik das ist unvermeidbar. Das durch Dämpfung zu stark  kompensieren zu wollen führt zu schlechtem ansprechverhalten, insbesondere auf wellenartige Bodenunebenheiten, weil die beiden Anforderungen sich sozusagen wiedersprechen -  die Einfederbewegungen haben bei diesen beiden Ursachen ja ungefähr die gleiche Einfedergeschwindigkeit - und die ist bei Fluidgedämften Systemen entscheidend für die Dämfungskraft . Diese Low Speed Druckstufe kannst Du aber auch bei der lyrik einstellen, ziemlich effektiv sogar, kein Problem
Mit der Lyrik ist ist Sram schon ein ziemlich guter Wurf gelungen, trotz der Anfangsprobleme. Was mir im übrigen auch aufgefallen ist, dass die Fox deutlich straffere Toleranzen aufweist als die RS.  Ich sags mal so: lieber etwas weitere Toleranzen und Buchsenspiel , dafür  aber eine Top Federungs- und Dämfungsperformance als umgekehrt .

Ps: und immer dran denken, mindestens 30% Negativfederweg einstellen, besser noch 40%, dann wir das Remedy echt zur Offenbarung (ich kanns einfach nicht oft genug sagen).


----------



## mike_ranger (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Herr Konstrukteur

Mein Bike-Kollege hat letzten Samstag das Remedy 8 getestet. Unglaublich wie der zuerst geklettert ist und anschliessend die Trails runtergeheizt ist. Das Remedy scheint wirklich grosses Potenzial zu haben. Am Samstag werde ich auch mit nem Testbike mal meine Hausrunde fahren. Ich kannst kaum erwarten.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (3. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das Bike supergeil, gefällt mir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (3. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Konstrukteur
> 
> Mein Bike-Kollege hat letzten Samstag das Remedy 8 getestet. Unglaublich wie der zuerst geklettert ist und anschliessend die Trails runtergeheizt ist. Das Remedy scheint wirklich grosses Potenzial zu haben. Am Samstag werde ich auch mit nem Testbike mal meine Hausrunde fahren. Ich kannst kaum erwarten.
> 
> Grüsse, Ranger



Ich kann das nur bestätigen, na dann viel Spaß!


----------



## nappi (3. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mein Remedy nun auch fertig,und bin sehr zufrieden.Es klettert auch ohne die Gabel abzusenken sehr gut,und wenn man es trotzdem macht,geht das Teil wie eine Gemse.Auch die 55 macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.Sie spricht sehr feinfühlig an(meiner Meinung sogar besser als die U-Turn)und einmal abgestimmt bietet sie eine super Performance.Jetzt hoffe ich nur das sie hält ;-)Das Rad macht einen sehr steifen Eindruck,und steckt auch grössere Sprünge klaglos weg.Der Unterschied zu meinem EX9 07 ist zwar vorhanden,fällt aber so gering aus,das ich mich entschlossen habe dieses zu verkaufen.Die Lack-und Schweißnahtqualität ist in meinen Augen gut.Jetzt muss das Wetter noch mitspielen,dann kann man auch über die Haltbarkeit reden.

Das Gewicht liegt incl Nc17 Pedalen bei 13,9Kg(Kurbel,Bremsen,Schaltung kpl.XTR,Gabel MZ55 micro)


----------



## ed1272 (3. Februar 2009)

Ps: und immer dran denken, mindestens 30% Negativfederweg einstellen, besser noch 40%, dann wir das Remedy echt zur Offenbarung (ich kanns einfach nicht oft genug sagen).[/QUOTE]

Ist das nur auf das Remedy bezogen oder allgemein? 

Schon viel, oder?

Hast ja echt viele Räder. Was funktioniert denn da am besten?


----------



## mike_ranger (3. Februar 2009)

Bei 40 % Sag heisst doch rund 6 cm tiefer.
Wie sieht es da mit der Bodenfreiheit aus? Keine Probleme?

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## Konstrukteur (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab ich schon mal beschrieben, ein paar Seiten früher, aber in aller Kürze: Das Remedy mit Abstand, dann das Lapierre, von dem Specialized bin ich total enttäuscht (Federungsperformance - was ist das? Fühlt sich an wie ein bockiges, schlecht abgestimmtes CC Bike aber sicher kein Enduro/ US AM).

Also ich habe keine Probleme mit der Tretlagerhöhe. Dadurch hat das Bike  ein wirklich super Handling (man sitzt total im Bike, gerade verglichen mit dem Lapierre, das aber sonst nicht unbedingt schlecht ist) und Federungsperformance (Hallo Specialized!), aber auch das habe ich auch schon geschrieben 

Grüsse


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Konstrukteur
> 
> Mein Bike-Kollege hat letzten Samstag das Remedy 8 getestet. Unglaublich wie der zuerst geklettert ist und anschliessend die Trails runtergeheizt ist. Das Remedy scheint wirklich grosses Potenzial zu haben. Am Samstag werde ich auch mit nem Testbike mal meine Hausrunde fahren. Ich kannst kaum erwarten.
> 
> Grüsse, Ranger



Sali Ranger,

wie wärs mal mir arbeiten tagsüber? 

Anbei mein ausführlicher Testbericht. Ich bin der Kollege von dem Ranger schrieb, mit der Probefahrt vom Samstag:

_Abstimmung Fahrwerk:_
Das Bike wurde von meinem Händler (Dani von Stonebite) super abgestimmt. Luftdrücke weiss ich nicht. Der Dämpfer hatte ca. 35% Sag. Den Sag der Gabel habe ich nicht abgelesen. Die Lyrik war aber eher soft abgestimmt. Beim Bremsen auf abschüssiger Strasse ging sie in die Knie. Aber das kann super (super schnell und super einfach) mit dem silbernen Rädchen an der rechten Gabelkrone (Lowspeed Druckstufe?) kompensiert werden. Da taucht sie fast nicht mehr weg. Das andere Rädchen an der rechten Gabelkrone (Highspeed Druckstufe) war komplett draussen. Die Zugstufe der Gabel wurde so eingestellt, dass sie gerade - nach dem starken Herunterdrücken und schnellem Loslassen - nicht vom Boden "abhebt". Die Zugstufe am Dämpfer hat auch gepasst.

_Uphill:_
Den Uphill habe ich mit aktivierter Dämpferplattform gefahren. Der Hinterbau war ruhig. Die Gabel wippt auch kaum. Das Bike ist super leicht (selbst mit Fat Albert und Muddy Marys) verglichen mit meinem Edison (16kg). Bergauf ging es wirklich leichter als mit meinem Bionicon Edison. Ich war verglichen mit sonst merklich entspannter/schneller unterwegs. Auch an einer Tragepassage (50 Höhenmeter) ging es viel leichter. Bis 10% Steigung braucht man die Lyrik gar nicht absenken. Und bei 15-20% geht es abgesengt auch noch ganz gut. 

_Singletrails/Wurzelfelder:_
Das Ding ist so wendig und schnell, einfach geil. Die Gabel federt die Wurzeln suverän weg. Der Hinterbau ist auch super sensibel. Man kann es einfach laufen lassen oder richtig gut beschleunigen und um Bäume zirkeln. Eng und verwinkelt, kein Problem. 

_Downhill:_
Ich bin meine Hausstrecke noch nie so schnell runtergerast wie mit dem Remedy. Die Gabel federt alles weg und der Hinterbau auch. Es gibt sehr viel weniger Schläge auf die Arme und Beine wie mit dem Edison. Man kann es einfach laufen lassen und die Federwege voll ausnutzen, ohne dass Gefühl zu haben, es überschlägt einen.

_Fazit:_
Die Geometrieverstellung von Bionicon braucht es nicht, wenn die Geometrie ausgewogen ist. Gabel absenken reicht. Und im Fall des Remedys, ist es erst ab ca. 10% Steigung nötig. Ich habe mein Traumbike gefunden. Trek Remedy 8. Es ist das Allmountainbike schlechthin. Superschnell im Uphill, sauwendig auf Singletrails und komfortabel/sicher auf ruppigen und steilen Downhills.

_Rahmengrösse:_
Bezüglich der Rahmengrösse kann ich folgendes sagen. Ich bin 1,73m gross und habe Rahmengrösse 19,5 Zoll gefahren. Dani hat mir einen sehr kurzen und steilen Vorbau montiert. Es sass sich sehr gut drauf. Gefühlsmässig etwas gestreckter, als auf meinem Edison in Grösse M. Andere haben bezüglich der Rahmengrösse bei dieser Grösse eindeutig den 17,5 Zoll Rahmen empfohlen. Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich ein schlechtes Gefühl im Downhill gehabt hätte. In bin einmal ein Supershuttle FR in L probegefahren (Lenzerheide). Das war mir im downhill zu lang. Ich hatte das Gefühl, mich überschlägt es gleich. Beim Remedy in 19,5 Zoll hatte ich ein gutes Gefühl. Ich denke, man muss es einfach probefahren, dann kann man sagen, ob man lieber den kleineren oder grösseren Rahmen fährt. Ich werde zum Vergleich aber auch noch auf den 17,5er Rahmen sitzen.

_Ausblick:_
Ich bin jetzt nur noch am überlegen, welche Bremse?
_*XT?*_: In Testberichten (Anfang 2008) nicht überragend getestet. Sehr gut überall, aber nicht besonders auffällig
*Saint?*: In Testberichten (Ende 2008, Anfang 2009) als super bewertet. Super Power, Standfest aber vielleicht nicht so gut zum dosieren
Ansonsten kommt vorne noch ein 20er Kettenblatt von Mountaingoat drauf (anstelle des 22ers) und hinten noch eine 11-34er Kassette. Damit lässt sich jeder Anstieg bewälltigen. Diese Kombination fahre ich auch schon am meinem jetzigen Bike. Ausserdem nehme ich noch meine Gravity Dropper mit. Dann dürfte es perfekt ausgerüstet sein.


----------



## mike_ranger (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Nitro

Schöner Bericht, an dir ist ja fast ein Mountainbike Testschreiber verloren gegangen  

Im Moment ist Arbeiten etwas schwer, wenn die ganze Zeit das Biken im Kopf rumgeistert. 

Das Remedy ist so geil alleine beim zusehen, das muss noch viel geiler sein wenn mal mal fährt..... wenn sich der Ritt am Samstag wirklich als so gut rausstellt werde ich eines bestellen.....

Da gebe ich mein letztes Hemd her....

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## bikeop (3. Februar 2009)

@nicki nitro

danke fuer den testbericht!!!

ps: kein schnee in der schweiz?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. Februar 2009)

15km weiter südlich ja, hier weniger. Es hat aber am Sonntag wieder ein klein wenig geschneit. Biken kann man aber trotzdem. Man muss nur aufs Eis aufpassen.


----------



## bikeop (3. Februar 2009)

stimmt, im schnee biken kann richtig spassig sein. 

welches remedy wirds werden? änderungen vorgesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_ranger (3. Februar 2009)

Ich lasse mir gerade ein Angebot für das Remedy 9 mit der Lyrik machen.
Wird vermutlich aber teuer sein, die Gabeln zu wechseln.

Wenns allzustark mit dem Preis noch oben haut, werde ich wohl das Remedy 8 nehmen. Zuoberst steht aber immer noch die Gabelfrage, welche wohl aber in Richtung Lyrik gehen wird.

Ich finde die Optik des Remedy 9 einfach schön mit dem blanken Alu....    

Aussdem bin ich jetzt 2 Jahre SRAM gefahren, somit gefallen mir die Komponenten des 9ers besser....

Schau mer mal

Ranger


----------



## bikeop (3. Februar 2009)

ich finde das preis-leistungs verhältnis beim 8er eigentlich sehr ueberzeugend.
xt sind meiner erfahrung nach sorglos teile und auch die xt bremse ist besser als ihr ruf (zumindest hat mich die 2008er bei einem ghost testbike absolut ueberzeugt).
ich find das 9er auch das schoenste, fesch sind sie aber alle drei.

ps: ob die gewichtsdifferenz zwischen 8 und 9 allerdings 1kg ausmacht bezweifle ich nach wie vor.


----------



## ForkCrasher (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Da mein "altes" Bike den Rahmen kaputt hat, bin ich seit 6 Monaten auf der Suche nach einem neuen. Das Remedy 8 oder Remedy 9 steht ganz oben auf der Liste.

Was ich noch nicht ausfindig machen konnte, sind, ob das Remedy wirklich nicht über ISCG verfügt und ob die Gabel und der Dämpfer in einer Version vielleicht über Lockout verfügt?? Ich hatte mich mal bei Trek direkt gemeldet mit meinen Fragen, die leider bis heute nur teilweise beantwortet wurden.
Hat jemand von euch zuverlässige Fakts?

Besten Dank schon mal & Gruss


----------



## stylefaktor (4. Februar 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> [*]_*XT?*_: In Testberichten (Anfang 2008) nicht überragend getestet. Sehr gut überall, aber nicht besonders auffällig
> [*]*Saint?*: In Testberichten (Ende 2008, Anfang 2009) als super bewertet. Super Power, Standfest aber vielleicht nicht so gut zum dosieren



Ja, den Bericht habe ich auch gelesen. Wie so oft sind einige wesentliche Fakten nicht erwähnt.
Die XT kommt serienmäßig mit den Resin (Kunstharz) Belägen. Die haben etwas weniger Power als die optiopnalen Metallbeläge, quietschen aber weniger und bremsen sich schneller ein. Mit Metallbelägen und mit 203er vorn und 180er hinten tolle Bremsleistung und optimal für's Remedy.
Die Saint kommt schon mit eben diesen Metallbelägen, dazu kommt konstruktionsbedingt noch mehr Bremspower. Ich konnte die Bremse auch schon kurz testen. Die Leistung wäre mir für ein leichtes Bike wie das Remedy schon wieder zu viel des Guten. Einsatzbereich rein DH.


----------



## stylefaktor (4. Februar 2009)

ForkCrasher schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Was ich noch nicht ausfindig machen konnte, sind, ob das Remedy wirklich nicht über ISCG verfügt und ob die Gabel und der Dämpfer in einer Version vielleicht über Lockout verfügt?? Hat jemand von euch zuverlässige Fakts?
> ...



Ja, leider hat das Remedy keine ISCG Aufnahme. 
Die Dämpfer sind alle samt Pro Pedal. beim 8er und 9er RP24 mit einstellbarem Pro Pedal, welches in Stufe 3 wirklich fast Lock Out ähnlich ist. 
Bei den Rock Shox Gabeln kann man die Low Speed Druckstufe während der Fahrt so weit zudrehen, daß sich die Gabel auch fast nicht mehr bewegt.
Die Fox 36 im 9er hat auch kein Lock Out. Diese lässt sich aber auch über die Druckstufeneinstellungen auch sehr straff machen. Aber: bei Fox sitzt diese Einstellung unten am Ausfallende und ist nicht während der Fahrt möglich.


----------



## bikeop (4. Februar 2009)

2010 wirds dann ISCG haben. die kennen uns ja......

was die xt bremse betrift kann ich mich der aussage von stylefaktor nur anschliessen. fuers remedy - ich sehe es als am-bike mit viel potential fuers grobe - eine passende bremse.


----------



## Remedy8 (4. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Fahre an meinem Remedy 8, Modell 2008, auch die werkseitig verbaute XT-Disc und bin vollkommen (!) überzeugt von dem Teil! Und das bei Ü-100 Kg auf der Waage 

Die Beläge habe ich allerdings gegen XTR-Beläge getauscht und hinten auch eine 200er Scheibe verbaut. Jetzt geht die Bremse wie Sau. Unheimlich klarer Druckpunkt und Leistung ohne Ende!

Alles in allem ist das Remedy einfach nur ein Traum (für mich)! Und bzgl. des Lock Out gilt zu sagen: - ich habe weder an meiner Lyrik noch am Dämpfer nur im Ansatz daran gedacht, sie zu sperren. Für mich ein sehr ausgewogenes Fahrwerk!

Grüße Kristian


----------



## bikeop (4. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir gerade ein Angebot für das Remedy 9 mit der Lyrik machen.
> Wird vermutlich aber teuer sein, die Gabeln zu wechseln.
> 
> Wenns allzustark mit dem Preis noch oben haut, werde ich wohl das Remedy 8 nehmen. Zuoberst steht aber immer noch die Gabelfrage, welche wohl aber in Richtung Lyrik gehen wird.
> ...


 
ein 9er mit lyric? da sollte es eigentlich nicht allzu viel aufpreis geben, da die lyric ja guenstiger ist. eine ueberlegenswerte alternative waere auch die magura wotan (hab allerdings keine ahnung wie das mit dem steuersatz geht).


----------



## bikeop (4. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Fahre an meinem Remedy 8, Modell 2008, auch die werkseitig verbaute XT-Disc und bin vollkommen (!) überzeugt von dem Teil! Und das bei Ü-100 Kg auf der Waage
> 
> ...


 
und die lyric funzt, wie sie soll, oder auch schon probleme gehabt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (4. Februar 2009)

@ bikeop:

Ja, meine Lyrik funktioniert ohne Probleme! Sonst würde ich mein Rad auch nicht so in den Himmel loben! Also ich würde die Lyrik auch der Fox vorziehen! Über die Magura kann ich (leider) nichts sagen...

Gruß


----------



## ForkCrasher (4. Februar 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Habe noch Gewichtsangaben für die 2009er erhalten, jeweils in Grösse M und ohne Pedale:

Remedy 8 = 30 US-Pounds = 13,6 KG
Remedy 9 = 28.2 US-Pounds = 12,8 KG

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit einer Kabelführung für eine SpeedDropper oder Joplin aus (vom Lenker aus absenkbare Sattelstütze)? Hat es sowas bei den 2009er Modellen vorgesehen oder muss man sich da mit Kabelbindern aushelfen?

Danke & Gruss


----------



## stylefaktor (4. Februar 2009)

Es gibt keine extra Kabelführung. Allerdings kann man einfach die Kabelhülle zur Sattelstütze zusammen mit der Bremsleitung mit Kabelbindern durch die 3 Ösen unterm Unterrohr fixieren.


----------



## stgr (4. Februar 2009)

ForkCrasher schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> 
> Habe noch Gewichtsangaben für die 2009er erhalten, jeweils in Grösse M und ohne Pedale:
> 
> ...



mein umgebautes 7er 2008 bewegt sich je nach reifen zwischen 12,3 bis 12,8 kg. die serien räder sind halt relativ schwer.


----------



## Riffer (4. Februar 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Ja, leider hat das Remedy keine ISCG Aufnahme.
> Die Dämpfer sind alle samt Pro Pedal. beim 8er und 9er RP24 mit einstellbarem Pro Pedal, welches in Stufe 3 wirklich fast Lock Out ähnlich ist.
> Bei den Rock Shox Gabeln kann man die Low Speed Druckstufe während der Fahrt so weit zudrehen, daß sich die Gabel auch fast nicht mehr bewegt.
> Die Fox 36 im 9er hat auch kein Lock Out. Diese lässt sich aber auch über die Druckstufeneinstellungen auch sehr straff machen. Aber: bei Fox sitzt diese Einstellung unten am Ausfallende und ist nicht während der Fahrt möglich.



Richtigstellung einer Kleinigkeit: Der Dämpfer ist ein RP23 oder RP2, nicht RP24, das ist nämlich eine Gabel mit 32er standrohren.


----------



## mhedder (4. Februar 2009)

stgr schrieb:


> mein umgebautes 7er 2008 bewegt sich je nach reifen zwischen 12,3 bis 12,8 kg. die serien räder sind halt relativ schwer.


Kannst Du bitte mal eine grobe Teileliste posten. Würde mich mal interessieren. Ich werde irgendwie das Gefühl nicht los, dass die 2009er Modelle etwas "fetter" (Rahmengewicht) geworden sind...

Ist nur so ne Vermutung von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (4. Februar 2009)

stgr schrieb:


> mein umgebautes 7er 2008 bewegt sich je nach reifen zwischen 12,3 bis 12,8 kg. die serien räder sind halt relativ schwer.


 
nicht schlecht!
mitohne peeeeeeeedale? was hast du verbaut?


----------



## stgr (4. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> nicht schlecht!
> mitohne peeeeeeeedale? was hast du verbaut?



gewicht mit pedalen. 
schaut mal bei meinen fotos rein, da sieht man das meiste. 
mein rahmen war 2860gr
für die ganz grobe spässe fahre ich dann schon mal den serienradsatz mit big betty


----------



## sramx9 (4. Februar 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte mal eine grobe Teileliste posten. Würde mich mal interessieren. Ich werde irgendwie das Gefühl nicht los, dass die 2009er Modelle etwas "fetter" (Rahmengewicht) geworden sind...
> 
> Ist nur so ne Vermutung von mir.


 

Die Teileliste würde mich auch interessieren. Wie in Punkt 362 geschrieben - mein 7er wiegt ohne Pedale, in L, serienmäßig 14,28kg - auf 2 Waagen gemessen. Und sooo schwer sind die Nevegal-Reifen auch nicht. XTR und andere Laufräder schön und gut - aber über 2 Kilo Unterschied ??? 
Da ich auch zur Ü100 Kilo Fraktion ( mit Klamotten !!! ) gehöre hoffe ich mal, dass das Mehrgewicht wenigstens auch mehr Stabilität bedeutet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Jörg


----------



## Christer (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

falls jemand aus dem Raum Ruhrgebiet/Düsseldorf noch ein neues Remedy 2009 vom Händler sucht: PN an mich! 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Groudon (4. Februar 2009)

kann es vlt auch sein, dass das Remedy 9 auch paar Gramm weniger durch den Fehlenden Lack hat? wenn es ja nur das behandelte rohe Aluminium ist fallen doch auch die paar Gramm zum Lack der Remedy 8 weg


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. Februar 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Ja, den Bericht habe ich auch gelesen. Wie so oft sind einige wesentliche Fakten nicht erwähnt.
> Die XT kommt serienmäßig mit den Resin (Kunstharz) Belägen. Die haben etwas weniger Power als die optiopnalen Metallbeläge, quietschen aber weniger und bremsen sich schneller ein. Mit Metallbelägen und mit 203er vorn und 180er hinten tolle Bremsleistung und optimal für's Remedy.
> Die Saint kommt schon mit eben diesen Metallbelägen, dazu kommt konstruktionsbedingt noch mehr Bremspower. Ich konnte die Bremse auch schon kurz testen. Die Leistung wäre mir für ein leichtes Bike wie das Remedy schon wieder zu viel des Guten. Einsatzbereich rein DH.



Ich bin auch in der Ü-100 Fraktion anzusiedeln (mit der Tendenz nach unten). Bikefertig so aktuell ca. 107kg (mit vollem Rucksack und 3L Trinkblase). Also dann meint Ihr, dass die XT mit Metallbelägen und 200/200 (v/h) völlig ausreichen? Klingt vernünftig, dann spare ich mir wieder Aufpreis.


----------



## mhedder (4. Februar 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> kann es vlt auch sein, dass das Remedy 9 auch paar Gramm weniger durch den Fehlenden Lack hat? wenn es ja nur das behandelte rohe Aluminium ist fallen doch auch die paar Gramm zum Lack der Remedy 8 weg



Das erklärt vieleicht ein paar Gramm des Unterschieds zwischen dem Aktuellen 8er und 9er Modell, jedoch nicht den Unterschied zwischen dem 2008er von "stgr" und dem 2009er von "sramx9".

Klar macht ein leichter LRS ne Menge aus, und auch die anderen Komponenten sind etwas leichter, aber immerhin sprechen wir von nem Unterschied von ca. 2KG !!!

Irgendwie brennt es mir das tatsächliche Gewicht des 2009er Rahmen zu erfahren...


----------



## flyingscot (4. Februar 2009)

Ist ja geil... ne ZTR355 an nem Enduro


----------



## stgr (4. Februar 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ist ja geil... ne ZTR355 an nem Enduro



lach nur, ich war auch sehr skeptisch. bin damit (für mich) harte alpen trails gefahren und keine probleme. 

wenns big betty sein müssen wechsle ich auf den seriensatz und gut.

aber die meiste zeit reicht der 355er ob mans glaubt oder nicht.


----------



## stgr (4. Februar 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Das erklärt vieleicht ein paar Gramm des Unterschieds zwischen dem Aktuellen 8er und 9er Modell, jedoch nicht den Unterschied zwischen dem 2008er von "stgr" und dem 2009er von "sramx9".
> 
> Klar macht ein leichter LRS ne Menge aus, und auch die anderen Komponenten sind etwas leichter, aber immerhin sprechen wir von nem Unterschied von ca. 2KG !!!
> 
> Irgendwie brennt es mir das tatsächliche Gewicht des 2009er Rahmen zu erfahren...



leider habe ich es verpasst mein rad vor dem umbau zu wiegen, kann also nicht genau sagen wie viel ich das serienrad erleichtert habe.

aber alleine bei sattel, stütze, vorbau und lenker lassen sich ziemlich locker bis zu einem halbe kilo sparen. bei den rädern nochmals 300 bis 500 gramm, kommt schnell mal ein kilo zusammen. 
und zugeben bei 12,3 kg sind conti supersonic 2.4 drauf, also papierreifen die würde ich in den alpen nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForkCrasher (4. Februar 2009)

Ups - was habe ich da mit den Gewichtsangaben angerichtet!? Das war nicht meine Absicht!

Danke auch an Stylefaktor für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen.

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch Remedy-Besitzern einen Bashguard (oder wie heisst das Ding, dass die vorderen Zahnkränze schützt) montiert? Ist das ohne die ISCG-Aufnahme überhaupt möglich, und wenn ja, wie?

So wie es aussieht erhält "mein" Händler demnächst die erste 2009er Remedylieferung und ein Testbike soll auch dabei sein. Werde dann sicher mal ne Runde drehen und bei Gefallen eine Bestellung aufgeben.


----------



## stylefaktor (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo ForkCrasher,

eine Bash Guard wird direkt an der Kurbel montiert, meist anstelle des großen Kettenblattes. (siehe meine Fotos) Ich fahre 2 Kettenblätter mit 40/ 26 Zähnen.
Eine ISCG Aufnahme hält die Kettenführung am Rahmen. Die Kettenführing an meinem Bike wird einfach direkt unter die Innenlagerschale geklemmt.
Es gibt Führungen z.B. von E13 oder MRP, welche eine Art feststehenden Bashguard in Form eines Halbmondes haben. Das steht dann aber hinter dem Kettenblatt. Diese Führungen werden an einer ISCG Aufnahme oder mit Adapter mit dem Innenlager montiert.


----------



## mike_ranger (5. Februar 2009)

Gerade war ich auf der HP von Trek und gesehen, dass das Remedy 9 nun eine SCHWARZE Foxgabel haben soll.
Ist euch das auch schon aufgefallen?

War das vorher nicht in weiss abgebildet?

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## bikeop (5. Februar 2009)

es sind beide versionen abgebildet. wenn man auf remedy geht ein 9er mit weisser gabel, wenn man auf das 9er klickt kommt dann eins mir einer schwarzen gabel. ich bilde mir auch ein, dass die gabel bis vor kurzem noch weiss war.


ps: auch bei mtbr und anderen previews bzw shop pages hat es eine SCHÖNE weisse gabel...


----------



## stylefaktor (5. Februar 2009)

Die Fox36 vom Remedy 9 ist in der Serie schwarz. Nur in den Previews und auf den Messen war die in weiß so auch noch im Katalog.


----------



## bikeop (5. Februar 2009)

wir koennen die gabelfrage beim remedy also vereinfachen:

weiss oder schwarz??


----------



## stylefaktor (5. Februar 2009)

*schwarz*


----------



## Remedy8 (5. Februar 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir nicht so sicher, was ich von der schwarzen Gabel halten soll!? Meine Lyrik ist ja auch schwarz, allerdings gefällt es mir da wegen dem Kontrast zu meinem Orange besser...
Wie (fast) immer: Eine Frage des Geschmacks


----------



## bikeop (5. Februar 2009)

oke ich meinte 2009.

@stylefaktor: wie bist du zufrieden mit der talas 09???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (5. Februar 2009)

Ich fahr eine Lyric Solo Air.


----------



## bikeop (5. Februar 2009)

eine schwarze, stimmts??

sorry, hab ich nicht gesehen...


----------



## stereotom (5. Februar 2009)

Auf der Trek-Seite war die Gabel kürzlich noch weiß. Ich denke mal, die haben einen Engpass mit den Gabeln und geben nun dem Kunden einen dezenten Hinweis, dass das Rad auch eventuell eine schwarze Talas haben könnte. Wie nett...


----------



## clemson (5. Februar 2009)

Gabel kommt in schwarz


----------



## dr. lefty (5. Februar 2009)

da ich nun gÃ¼nstig an ein cannondale moto ultimate komm wÃ¼rde ich mein 1 woche junges remedy 7 grÃ¶sse m ( 17,5 )  fÃ¼r 2150 â¬ festpreis + 30 â¬ versand verkaufen.gerne kann das bike auch besichtigt oder abgeholt werden


----------



## ForkCrasher (5. Februar 2009)

Jetzt bin ich doch etwas perplex - Wieso verkaufst du dein nagelneues Remedy denn schon wieder?? Bist du mit dem Remedy nicht zufrieden oder passt dir die Grösse doch nicht oder ist der Einsatzbereich des Remedy doch nicht so breit wie erwartet...???
Ich frage, weil ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich ein Remedy kaufen möchte.

Mein Händler hat mir mitgeteilt, dass alle Remedy 9 mit einer schwarz-grauen Fox Gabel, weissen Kabelhüllen und goldenfarbigen Bremsgriffen ausgeliefert werden. Meiner Meinung nach nicht so schön wie es bis gestern auf der Webseite und in den Katalogen abgebildet ist.

Danke auch nochmal an Stylefaktor für die Beantwortung meiner Frage betr. Bashguard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens-Schorsch (5. Februar 2009)

ForkCrasher schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mir mitgeteilt, dass alle Remedy 9 mit einer schwarz-grauen Fox Gabel, weissen Kabelhüllen und goldenfarbigen Bremsgriffen ausgeliefert werden. Meiner Meinung nach nicht so schön wie es bis gestern auf der Webseite und in den Katalogen abgebildet ist.


Ich bin seit letzter Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines Remedy 9 in XL mit schwarzer Gabel, so wie du es beschrieben hast. Ich finde es sehr stimmig zusammengestellt. Einfach rundum geil! Aber klar, Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

Mein Tipp ist es dass du es dir mal in Natura angucken solltest, falls du das noch nicht getan hast. Wirkt nochmal ganz anders aus als im Katalog. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## dr. lefty (5. Februar 2009)

ForkCrasher schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich doch etwas perplex - Wieso verkaufst du dein nagelneues Remedy denn schon wieder?? Bist du mit dem Remedy nicht zufrieden oder passt dir die Grösse doch nicht oder ist der Einsatzbereich des Remedy doch nicht so breit wie erwartet...???
> Ich frage, weil ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich ein Remedy kaufen möchte.
> 
> Mein Händler hat mir mitgeteilt, dass alle Remedy 9 mit einer schwarz-grauen Fox Gabel, weissen Kabelhüllen und goldenfarbigen Bremsgriffen ausgeliefert werden. Meiner Meinung nach nicht so schön wie es bis gestern auf der Webseite und in den Katalogen abgebildet ist.
> ...



wie geschrieben bekomme ich ein gebrauchtes moto günstig .kannst dir ja mal überlegen mit dem 7er


----------



## mike_ranger (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jens

Kannst du mal einen kurzen Bericht abgeben zum Bike?

Wie gut funktioniert die TALAS 09?
Kannst du den ganzen Federweg ausnützen?
Wie hoch ist der SAG wenn du runterfährst?
Wie schwer bist du, wie gross bist du?
Wie hoch hast du den Luftdruck eingestellt in der TALAS?
Kannst du wenn du vorn auf die Gabel drückst ganz nach unten drücken

Und... kanst du ein paar Fotos posten?

Grüsse, Ranger

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, ich hoffe du hast etwas Zeit für die Antworten.


----------



## ForkCrasher (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Dr. Lefty

Ich kann dein Bike leider nicht kaufen, da ich nicht in Deutschland wohne und lebe.
Was gefällt dir am Cannondale Moto besser, als am Remedy? Das Gewicht schätze ich mal ziemlich gleich ein, auch die Winkel sehen recht ähnlich aus, und das Moto hat auch eine Fox vorne dran. Bist du es denn schon gefahren?


----------



## Groudon (5. Februar 2009)

hy,
sag mal, wieviel wiegt das Remedy 7 eigentlich und eignet es sich auch für einen AlpenCross?


----------



## bikeop (5. Februar 2009)

post #445

und warum sollte es sich nicht fuer einen alpencross eignen????


----------



## Christer (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

es soll ja kein Verkaufsthread werden, aber vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden:

Ich kann euch ein Trek Remedy 7 nagelneu vom Händler in allen Größen !!! für 2200 Euro vermitteln. 

Neu, aus dem Karton, direkt vom Trek Händler !!! 

Raum Ruhrgebiet/Düsseldorf. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## clemson (6. Februar 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> Gabel kommt in schwarz



und 

160-130-100 Federweg


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (6. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> 
> Kannst du mal einen kurzen Bericht abgeben zum Bike?
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Erst warte ich fast ein halbes Jahr auf das Bike und dann kommt es ausgerechnet dann wenn ich mit dicker Grippe im Bett liege. Bin bisher erst eine kleine 15km Tour damit gefahren. Der erste Eindruck von der Talas ist sehr gut. Überhaupt das ganze Fahrwerk arbeitet fantastisch. Dem Rad liegt eine Tabelle mit Richtwerten für verschiedene Fahrergewichte bei. Habe es für die erste Tour alles entsprechend eingestellt und das scheint als Ausgangspunkt nicht verkehrt zu sein. Aber wie gesagt, habe erst eine Mini Tour damit gemacht.
Bilder möchte ich in den nächsten Tagen mal machen, hoffe ich komm bald dazu. 
Grüße, Jens

Achso, ich bin ~193cm groß und wiege fahrfertig ~95kg. Auf den SAG habe ich noch nicht geachtet.


----------



## jörg321 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo! 
weiss jemand einen händler der noch ein 17,5er remedy 7 stehen hat (nahe ME /Nrw)
lg jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (6. Februar 2009)

was ist den bitte ME?????


----------



## H-P (6. Februar 2009)

Jens-Schorsch schrieb:


> Ich kann leider noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Erst warte ich fast ein halbes Jahr auf das Bike und dann kommt es ausgerechnet dann wenn ich mit dicker Grippe im Bett liege. Bin bisher erst eine kleine 15km Tour damit gefahren. Der erste Eindruck von der Talas ist sehr gut. Überhaupt das ganze Fahrwerk arbeitet fantastisch. Dem Rad liegt eine Tabelle mit Richtwerten für verschiedene Fahrergewichte bei. Habe es für die erste Tour alles entsprechend eingestellt und das scheint als Ausgangspunkt nicht verkehrt zu sein. Aber wie gesagt, habe erst eine Mini Tour damit gemacht.
> Bilder möchte ich in den nächsten Tagen mal machen, hoffe ich komm bald dazu.
> Grüße, Jens
> 
> *Achso, ich bin ~193cm groß und wiege fahrfertig ~95kg. Auf den SAG habe ich noch nicht geachtet.*




Wie hast du es denn dann eingestellt  der SAG ist doch die Grundvoraussetzung zum einstellen der Federelemente auf dein Gewicht. Besonders beim Dämpfer lässt es sich doch mit dem Einstellring, der mitgeliefert wird, super einstellen. Am Dämpfer komme ich mit den vorgegebenen Einstellungen schon sehr gut zurecht, an der Gabel (Lyric) bin ich noch in der Erprobungsphase.


----------



## H-P (6. Februar 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> was ist den bitte ME?????



http://www.deutschland-adressen.de/KFZ-ME.php


----------



## jörg321 (6. Februar 2009)

Danke an alle für die hilfe!
bin in D fündig geworden und habe kurz vor ladenschluss noch zugeschlagen.die rattenscharfe verkäuferin hat mir sogar noch eigenhändig ne xt kurbel drangeschraubt.steht jetzt in der garage und wartet darauf das es morgen hell wird(das bike nicht die verkäuferin)

morgen gibts nen bericht

jörg


----------



## clemson (6. Februar 2009)

welcher laden hat den eine ratenscharfe verkäuferin ?


----------



## ForkCrasher (7. Februar 2009)

Nun konnte ich ein Remedy 9 zur Probe fahren und war ganz erstaunt, dass auch bei 20% Steigung das Vorderrad kaum abhebt. Und bergab lief es recht ruhig, selbst auf groben Untergrund. So richtig Gas geben konnte ich aber nicht, da die meisten Trails noch voll Schnee oder Eis waren...

Was mir nicht so gefallen hat, ist die doch nicht so einfach zu verstellende Talas. Mit Handschuhen muss man manchmal ziemlich würgen, um die Höhe während der Fahrt zu verstellen. Ich durfte mit einem ganz neuen Remedy fahren. Als ich das Radl gewaschen hab, viel mir auf, dass die Kabel am Steuerrohr bereits deftig "Lack" (das 9er ist ja anodisiert, oder wie mann das nennt) abgekratzt hatten.
Mit den weissen Kabeln aber ohne die weisse Gabel sieht das Bike nicht so dolle aus.

Und jetzt der Hammer: Als ich nach der Verfügbarkeit eines 9ers fragte teilte man mir mit, dass es leider keine mehr hat. Nur noch ca. 48 Stück 8er!!! Und das Anfangs Februar. Wer hat denn die alle bestellt oder hat Trek einfach verpasst in ausreichenden Stückzahlen herzustellen? Ich kann das nicht ganz verstehen. Sachen gibt's...


----------



## mike_ranger (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Keine 9er mehr erhältlich????
Das ganze Jahr nicht mehr?

Ich hab erst letzte Woche gehört, dass die nächsten 9er per Ende März verfügbar sein sollen. (hier in der Schweiz).

Kannst du das mehr dazu sagen?

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## ForkCrasher (7. Februar 2009)

@ Mike Ranger

Kann dazu leider nicht mehr sagen. Der Verkäufer will aber nächste Woche mal beim Importeur für Europa in Holland anrufen, ob und wann die Remedy 9 Modelle noch oder wieder lieferbar sind. Auf der Internetseite für Verkäufer, auf der die aktuellen Lagerbestände sind, war die Menge für das 9er mit 0 angegeben.

Aber vielleicht sieht es in der Schweiz ja anders aus. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal beim Händler melden und nachfragen.


----------



## noco (9. Februar 2009)

René + Remedy: der erste Streich.....

http://www.nsmb.com/page/s/2842/urge-kenya-winner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (9. Februar 2009)

Gratulation an den René!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2009)

noco schrieb:


> René + Remedy: der erste Streich.....
> 
> http://www.nsmb.com/page/s/2842/urge-kenya-winner



Naja, des Rad kann da vielleicht am wenigsten dafür.
Ansich ist gerade mal der Zweitplatzierte, und des auch nur Ansatzmäßig, eine Konkurenz gewesen.
Aber zumindest muß man den Rene jetzt bei der TRECK BikeAttack nimmer nur so wegschieben weil er net Treck fährt.

G.


----------



## noco (9. Februar 2009)

.....





> TRECK


 .....





> Treck


.....


> Naja, des Rad kann da vielleicht am wenigsten dafür.


Oha, hamma da irgendein Problem?



Bernd


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2009)

Ahh...ok´e ...ein Rechtschreibproblem.
Ne ansonsten net. Ich fands nur echt daneben was die Trekmenschen da in Lenzerheide gemacht haben nur weil er ein Scott gefahren hat...Kopfschüttel.
Aber des Remedy wäre dennoch auch noch meine erste Wahl bei einer Neuanschaffung.....dummerweise brauch ich gerade keins

G.


----------



## noco (9. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich mein´s natürlich auch nur als Fänboy vom Remedy  
und da freut´s mich einfach.
Klar macht der René das mit andern guten Bikes auch, die unzähligen Siege sprechen für sich.
Was da in Lenzerheide gelaufen ist, weiß ich nicht - naja bevor er uns wieder mal in die Suppe spuckt kaufen wir ihn uns einfach, kein Problem...für die Amis! 
Und ich hoffe, dass es diesmal bei mir mit Lenzerheide klappt - hab mir extra dafür das gleiche Bike wie der René geholt


Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## franzam (9. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahh...ok´e ..
> Neuanschaffung.....dummerweise brauch ich gerade keins
> 
> G.



ich eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Enn (9. Februar 2009)

Welchen Sattelrohrdurchmesser hat das Remedy eigentlich? Ob ich wohl meine KindShock aus dem Strike Ltd. weiterfahren kann??


----------



## franzam (10. Februar 2009)

oliver enn schrieb:


> welchen sattelrohrdurchmesser hat das remedy eigentlich? Ob ich wohl meine kindshock aus dem strike ltd. Weiterfahren kann??



31,6


----------



## sud (10. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....dummerweise brauch ich gerade keins
> 
> G.



Seit wann geht´s dabei ums "brauchen" ?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2009)

sud schrieb:


> Seit wann geht´s dabei ums "brauchen" ?



Haste deins schon

G.


----------



## ForkCrasher (10. Februar 2009)

MAL NE FRAGE AN ALLE 2009 REMEDY 9 & 8 BESITZER:

Wie seit ihr mit der Lackqualität zufrieden? Als ich das 9er für eine Probefahrt hatte, stellte ich danach ziemlich viele Kratzer fest. Und das nicht nur dort, wo die Kabel am Rahmen scheuern. Das Radl war ein ganz neues.

Ich wollte mir eigentlich ein 9er bestellen. Bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher, wenn der Lack so schlechte Haltbarkeit hat.

Wie sieht es bei den 8er Modellen mit der Lackqualität aus?

Besten Dank für jede Antwort!


----------



## bikeop (10. Februar 2009)

das neuner ist nicht lackiert. der lack des 8er unterscheidet sich äusserlich nicht von anderen bikes und macht einen recht ordentlichen eindruck.


----------



## Joey (10. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> das neuner ist nicht lackiert. der lack des 8er unterscheidet sich äusserlich nicht von anderen bikes und macht einen recht ordentlichen eindruck.



das neuner ist sehr wohl klargepulvert (also nix eloxiert) - drunter eine mischung aus perlstrahl/buerstoberflaeche, gleich dem Fuel EX9.

Kabel scheuern nun mal, und deswegen kleb ich gefaehrdete stellen immer mit folie ab. Ansonsten bin ich mit der haltbarkeit der lackierung sehr zufrieden.


----------



## bikeop (10. Februar 2009)

Joey schrieb:


> das neuner ist sehr wohl klargepulvert (also nix eloxiert) - drunter eine mischung aus perlstrahl/buerstoberflaeche, gleich dem Fuel EX9.
> 
> Kabel scheuern nun mal, und deswegen kleb ich gefaehrdete stellen immer mit folie ab. Ansonsten bin ich mit der haltbarkeit der lackierung sehr zufrieden.


 
ja danke fuer die klarstellung - habe es wohl falsch ausgedrueckt. auf der hp steht blasted/polished. definitiv und offensichtlich ist es eine andere oberflächenverarbeitung als beim 8er (und ich nehme an darum ging es forkcrasher vermutlich).
was besser ist, weiss ich nicht.
das mit den folien ist sicher ein guter tipp - und koennte dem hersteller 2010 eine chance geben das bike in kleinen details weiter zu verbessern. 

der lack am 8er macht wie gesagt einen sehr ordentlichen eindruck, wie ueberhaupt die ganze verarbeitung. seeeeeehr gelungen, das ganze!
(sollte das 9er im uebrigen wirklich mit weissen zuegen ausgeliefert werden - gibt es wieder ein argument fuer das 8er) 

was fuer rahmengroesse fahrt ihr mit 180cm (beinlaenge 85cm)??


----------



## H-P (10. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> j
> der lack am 8er macht wie gesagt einen sehr ordentlichen eindruck, wie ueberhaupt die ganze verarbeitung. seeeeeehr gelungen, das ganze!
> (sollte das 9er im uebrigen wirklich mit weissen zuegen ausgeliefert werden - gibt es wieder ein argument fuer das 8er)
> 
> was fuer rahmengroesse fahrt ihr mit 180cm (beinlaenge 85cm)??



Ich habe das 8er und bin zufrieden mit der Lackqualität, bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts abgeklebt...wenn ich Zeit hatte bin ich lieber gefahren ...und der Lack ist noch nicht angegriffen.

Ich habe ein 17,5" bei einer Beinlänge von 82 cm und einer Körpergröße von ca. 178 cm....das 19,5" habe ich Probe gefahren und war zu groß für mich.


----------



## Joey (10. Februar 2009)

von der farbe ist er offensichtlich definitiv anders 
Die abschlusspulverschicht ist allerdings genau diesselbe, weshalb 8er bzw. 9er sich nicht unterscheiden in puncto kratzbestaendigkeit. Eloxal ist da wesentlich bestaendiger, aber da lassen sich derartige designs eben schwer bzw. nicht umsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (10. Februar 2009)

H-P schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 17,5" bei einer Beinlänge von 82 cm und einer Körpergröße von ca. 178 cm....das 19,5" habe ich Probe gefahren und war zu groß für mich.



Interessant, ich bin 173cm gross und habe das 19,5er probegefahren. Ich habe mich darauf sehr wohl gefühlt, sowohl im Uphill aus auch im Downhill. Montiert war allerdings ein kurzer Vorbau. Zwecks Vergleich werde ich aber trotzdem noch ein 17,5er probefahren.

Man kann das also nicht pauschalisieren, sondern muss probefahren, um zu wissen, welche Rahmengrösse zu einem passt.


----------



## Remedy8 (10. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Bzgl. der Rahmengröße ist es wirklich sehr schwer (!) eine pauschale Aussage zu treffen. Ich bin 1,90 Meter groß und mein Händler hat mir eigentlich ein 19,5er empfohlen. Aus meiner Erfahrung wusste ich aber, dass ich im Verhältnis zu meiner Schrittlänge (ca. 90 cm) einen sehr "langen" Oberkörper habe und somit besser die 21,5er Version bestelle. Und siehe da: es passt perfekt!

Also, alles sehr individuelle Geschichten! Und persönliche Vorlieben spielen natürlich auch immer eine Rolle (z. B. in Bezug zu der Sitzposition usw.).

Beste Grüße und weiterhin viel Erfolg beim richtigen Finden der Größe

Kristian (mit Remedy 8 aus 2008)


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (10. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Bzgl. der Rahmengröße ist es wirklich sehr schwer (!) eine pauschale Aussage zu treffen. Ich bin 1,90 Meter groß und mein Händler hat mir eigentlich ein 19,5er empfohlen. Aus meiner Erfahrung wusste ich aber, dass ich im Verhältnis zu meiner Schrittlänge (ca. 90 cm) einen sehr "langen" Oberkörper habe und somit besser die 21,5er Version bestelle. Und siehe da: es passt perfekt!
> 
> ...



2 Freunde von mir fahren bei der Grösse (zwischen 1,85 - 1,90m) auch den 21,5er Rahmen. Der 19,5er ist denen zu klein.


----------



## Remedy8 (10. Februar 2009)

@ "Nicki-Nitro":

Danke für deine bestätigenden Worte! Eine falsche Rahmengröße zu wählen wäre ja schon fast ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden 

Gruß


----------



## H-P (10. Februar 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Interessant, ich bin 173cm gross und habe das 19,5er probegefahren. Ich habe mich darauf sehr wohl gefühlt, sowohl im Uphill aus auch im Downhill. Montiert war allerdings ein kurzer Vorbau. Zwecks Vergleich werde ich aber trotzdem noch ein 17,5er probefahren.
> 
> Man kann das also nicht pauschalisieren, sondern muss probefahren, um zu wissen, welche Rahmengrösse zu einem passt.



Das ist sicher der beste Weg, einfach probefahren. Auf dem 19,5er habe ich mich von der Oberrohrlänge auch schon sehr wohl gefühlt, aber die Überstandshöhe ist zu gering und im Zweifelsfall eher die kleinere Größe nehmen...war für mich auf jeden Fall die bessere Option und hat auch sonst eher Vorteile - leichter, wendiger usw.


----------



## sramx9 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre z. B bei 190 cm und ca. 88cm Schrittlänge das 19`5er.
Mag es beim Fully lieber etwas aufrechter. Ist - bei mir - ja auch ein Rad zum "rumspielen".
Wenn ich "gestreckt" fahren will nehme ich das Hardtail oder gleich das Rennrad.

Gruß
ich


----------



## H-P (10. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> @ "Nicki-Nitro":
> 
> Danke für deine bestätigenden Worte! Eine falsche Rahmengröße zu wählen wäre ja schon fast ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden
> 
> Gruß



Hi, wenn man deine Bilder vom Remedy sieht und wie weit die Sattelstütze raus ragt, dann hast du sicher die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.


----------



## Remedy8 (10. Februar 2009)

H-P schrieb:


> Hi, wenn man deine Bilder vom Remedy sieht und wie weit die Sattelstütze raus ragt, dann hast du sicher die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.



Wie darf ich das verstehen bzw. auffassen? Ironie oder Ernst?


----------



## H-P (10. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das verstehen bzw. auffassen? Ironie oder Ernst?



Neee voll mein Ernst, ist schon sehr weit draußen deine Sattelstütze und wenn du jetzt das 19,5er genommen hättest, wäre die Sattelstütze ja noch höher raus...ich denke du hast die richtige Wahl getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_ranger (10. Februar 2009)

> Ich fahre z. B bei 190 cm und ca. 88cm Schrittlänge das 19`5er.
> Mag es beim Fully lieber etwas aufrechter. Ist - bei mir - ja auch ein Rad zum "rumspielen".
> Wenn ich "gestreckt" fahren will nehme ich das Hardtail oder gleich das Rennrad.



Ein grösserer Rahmen muss nicht immer gleich heissen gestreckter.

Wenn der Sattel zu weit über dem Lenker ist weil man so lange Beine hat, ist die Sitzposition mit einem grossen Rahmen u.U. entspannter.
Ich mag es eigentlich auch ned gestreckt.
Bin 187 cm gross und habe mich auf dem Remedy 21.5 gut zurecht gefunden. Ich werde aber sicher noch auch das 19.5 probieren einfach um sicher zu sein. Ich fand beim 21.5 gut, dass ich den Sattel nicht so weit hochstellen musste.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## Remedy8 (10. Februar 2009)

H-P schrieb:


> Neee voll mein Ernst, ist schon sehr weit draußen deine Sattelstütze und wenn du jetzt das 19,5er genommen hättest, wäre die Sattelstütze ja noch höher raus...ich denke du hast die richtige Wahl getroffen.



Alles klar, dann weis ich Bescheid 
Bin auch wirklich zufrieden mit der Entscheidung für einen 21,5er Rahmen! Was macht dein Remedy? Alles noch im grünen Bereich? Kaufentscheidung (schon) bereut?


----------



## bikulus (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo
ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Thema Gabekschaft. Bei welchen anderen bikes ist das denn jetzt verbaut? Gibt es sowas frei zu kaufen, bei Sram auf der Homepage finde ich nix. Wenn einem also die Seriengabel nicht gefällt, dann hat man ein Problem das Teil zu verkaufen oder?
Danke Bikulus


----------



## noco (10. Februar 2009)

Soviel ich weiß gibt´s diese Gabeln dieses Jahr noch nicht im Handel, weder bei Fox noch bei Sram.
Noch eine Frage zum selben Thema:
Weiß jemand schon was genaueres wegen dem unteren Steuersatz Lager - ist das jetzt ein Sondermaß od. kann man die gängigen 1.5er bzw. Reduzierungen verwenden?

Gruss, Bernd


----------



## bikeop (10. Februar 2009)

Joey schrieb:


> von der farbe ist er offensichtlich definitiv anders
> .....



mit "offensichtlich" wollte ich "definitiv" nichts anderes sagen als dass ich es mir in natura angeschaut hab......


----------



## Konstrukteur (10. Februar 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß gibt´s diese Gabeln dieses Jahr noch nicht im Handel, weder bei Fox noch bei Sram.
> Noch eine Frage zum selben Thema:
> Weiß jemand schon was genaueres wegen dem unteren Steuersatz Lager - ist das jetzt ein Sondermaß od. kann man die gängigen 1.5er bzw. Reduzierungen verwenden?
> 
> Gruss, Bernd



Zu kaufen gibts die, hab ich schon in nem deutschsprachigem OL-Shop gesehen.

ah habs gefunden:

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...ck-Shox---Federgabel-Lyrik-Solo-Air--09.html:



die bauen  auch ne 2 step darauf um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (10. Februar 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Zu kaufen gibts die, hab ich schon in nem deutschsprachigem OL-Shop gesehen.
> 
> ah habs gefunden:
> 
> ...



Da schau her!
Dabei hab ich vor kurzem noch halboffiziell gehört es wäre so wie ich oben geschrieben hab.....

Danke,
Bernd


----------



## bikulus (10. Februar 2009)

das macht die mögliche Kaufentscheidung schon etwas leichhter, wobei ich selbst mit der 2step inzwischen recht zufrieden bin, wie die 09er ist kann ich leider nicht beurteilen
danke schon mal
Bikulus


----------



## sramx9 (11. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Ein grösserer Rahmen muss nicht immer gleich heissen gestreckter.
> 
> Wenn der Sattel zu weit über dem Lenker ist weil man so lange Beine hat, ist die Sitzposition mit einem grossen Rahmen u.U. entspannter.
> Ich mag es eigentlich auch ned gestreckt.
> ...


 

Keine Frage - deshalb habe ich ja auch Größe UND Schrittlänge angegeben. Allerdings  - so weit draußen ist mein Sattel nicht. Aber wie gesagt - für Touren nehme ich das HT oder das RR. Und für das "Feintuning" kann ja auch  mit Vorbau, und Spacern und, abgekröpfter Sattelstütze, und Lenker  etc. etc  rumprobieren - was ich aber eher weniger mache. Was ich hier im Forum so lese habe ich anscheinend eh das einzige serienmäßige Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . 
Aber mal schauen wenn das Rad richtig im Betrieb war. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Remedy8 (11. Februar 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Keine Frage - deshalb habe ich ja auch Größe UND Schrittlänge angegeben. Allerdings  - so weit draußen ist mein Sattel nicht. Aber wie gesagt - für Touren nehme ich das HT oder das RR. Und für das "Feintuning" kann ja auch  mit Vorbau, und Spacern und, abgekröpfter Sattelstütze, und Lenker  etc. etc  rumprobieren - was ich aber eher weniger mache. Was ich hier im Forum so lese habe ich anscheinend eh das einzige serienmäßige Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin moin!

Also mein Remedy ist bis auf die größere Bremsscheibe hinten völlig original, also mit der von TREK gelieferten "Serienausstattung"!

Gruß


----------



## ForkCrasher (11. Februar 2009)

Sorry für mein spätes Dankeschön, für alle, die betr. Lackqualität geantwortet haben. Das Internet war ausgefallen...

Ich muss noch Bescheid vom Händler bekommen, ob und wann die 9er lieferbar sind und werde dann sehr wahrscheinlich eine Bestellung machen.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (11. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Also mein Remedy ist bis auf die größere Bremsscheibe hinten völlig original, also mit der von TREK gelieferten "Serienausstattung"!
> 
> Gruß



Hoi,

hast Du die 200er Scheibe hinten später nachgerüstet oder gleich von Anfang an? Ich bin bezüglich den Bremsen nämlich auch am überlegen, was tun (hinten 200er Scheibe oder gleich komplett auf Saint wechseln, dann aber auch wieder die Frage 200/200 oder 200/180mm)? Ich wiege zur Zeit 100kg (ohne Bike, Klamotten und Ausrüstung).


----------



## schmiddio (11. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,
bin in zukunft ebenfalls ein stolzer remedy besitzer und möchte hinten ne 200er scheibe montieren.möchte ne tho one montieren.
?is der rahmen für ne 200er scheibe freigegeben?

nun mal zum verbauten lrs des r7
habe keinerlei erfahrungswerte oder berührungspunten mit bontrager lrs gehabt....
taugen die naben und felgenringe was oder sollte man den standart lrs direkt demontieren
und z.B gegen ne dt-swiss mavic kombi tauschen?
traue iwie den 28 speichen rädern nicht über den weg in punkto stabilität...

möchte das r7 als enduro bzw light freerider einsetzen... wiege komplett gute 95kg

freu mich schon wie ein kleiner junge auf das r7.love

lg
schmiddio


----------



## Remedy8 (11. Februar 2009)

@ Nicki-Nitro:

Ich hatte erst die 180er Scheibe dran, welche auch gute Dienste verrichtete. Allerdings war mir die Leistung bei längeren Abfahrten irgendwann zu "lasch" und ich entschied mich so für eine 200er Scheibe am Hinterrad zwecks besserer Kühlung! Mein Händler hat mir dann noch - für die "ultimative" Performance - einen kompletten Satz (vorne + hinten) XTR-Bremsbeläge empfohlen. So hatte ich plötzlich für gut 60,00 Euro Materialkosten ein echt neues und SEHR gutes Bremsgefühl! Und dieses hält nun schon eine ganze Weile an und will auch nicht enden 

Um auch auf die Frage von "schmiddio" einzugehen: Ich wiege aktuell noch um die 120 Kg (!!!) und mein Bontrager LRS mit auch "nur" 28 Speichen vorne wie hinten hält nun schon ein paar schöne tausend Kilometer... und weis Gott nicht nur beim Cruisen im Sommer 

Hoffe, ich konnte Euch bissel weiterhelfen!
LG - Kristian


----------



## araya (11. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Heute ist endlich mein Remedy 9 Rahmen bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens eingetroffen. Der Rahmen mit Fox RP23XV-Dämpfer wiegt in Größe 19,5" incl. serienmäßiger Bontrager Sattelklemme 2955 g! 

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Remedy8 (11. Februar 2009)

noco schrieb:


> René + Remedy: der erste Streich.....
> 
> http://www.nsmb.com/page/s/2842/urge-kenya-winner









Einfach ne spitzen Kombination, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (12. Februar 2009)

araya schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Heute ist endlich mein Remedy 9 Rahmen bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens eingetroffen. Der Rahmen mit Fox RP23XV-Dämpfer wiegt in Größe 19,5" incl. serienmäßiger Bontrager Sattelklemme 2955 g!
> 
> Sportliche Grüße



Vielen vielen Dank für die Info: 

Das räumt meine letzte Skepsis bgzl. der Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen den 2008er und 2009er Modellen aus dem Weg. 

2933g abzgl. ca. 350g für den RP23 = ca. 2600 Gramm für den Rahmen 

Jetzt steht meinem Kauf nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## jörg321 (12. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mein Remedy 7 heute morgen mal beim Metzger meines Vertrauens an eine geeichte Waage gehängt,und war dann doch etwas ernüchtert.15,7Kg im absoluten Serienzustand mit Bonträger Clickies sind ja dann doch ein Grund mal über etwas Tuning nachzudenken.
Hat jemand Vorschläge wo man anfangen sollte.Die Gabel möchte ich allerdings drinlassen,die funzt nähmlich perfekt.
Habe noch diverse XT Teile aber ob damit ordendlich Gewicht einzusparen ist...?
grüße Jörg


----------



## mhedder (12. Februar 2009)

@jörg321:
Welche Rahmengröße?

Hast Du die Möglichkeit den Laufradsatz zu wiegen?
Habe das Gefühl, beim 7er muss da Blei mit eingearbeitet sein...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Einfach ne spitzen Kombination, oder?



Ja paßt schon irgendwie gut
Hat eigentlich irgendwer ein richtiges Bild gefunden von dem Rad mit dem er auch wirklich gefahren ist...find keins

G.


----------



## Remedy8 (12. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja paßt schon irgendwie gut
> Hat eigentlich irgendwer ein richtiges Bild gefunden von dem Rad mit dem er auch wirklich gefahren ist...find keins
> 
> G.



Nein, LEIDER habe auch ich es nicht gefunden. Würde mich aber auch sehr (!!!) interessieren. Ist bestimmt nicht mehr ganz im Serienzustand


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Nein, LEIDER habe auch ich es nicht gefunden. Würde mich aber auch sehr (!!!) interessieren. Ist bestimmt nicht mehr ganz im Serienzustand



Mich würden hauptsächlich Reifen und vorderer Antriebsbereich interessieren...und welche Sattelstütze er dieses Jahr fährt.

G.


----------



## sramx9 (12. Februar 2009)

jörg321 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Remedy 7 heute morgen mal beim Metzger meines Vertrauens an eine geeichte Waage gehängt,und war dann doch etwas ernüchtert.15,7Kg im absoluten Serienzustand mit Bonträger Clickies sind ja dann doch ein Grund mal über etwas Tuning nachzudenken.
> Hat jemand Vorschläge wo man anfangen sollte.Die Gabel möchte ich allerdings drinlassen,die funzt nähmlich perfekt.
> Habe noch diverse XT Teile aber ob damit ordendlich Gewicht einzusparen ist...?
> grüße Jörg


 
15,7 ?????
Da bin ich mit meinen ca.14,8 ( inkl Plattformpedalen ) bei 19,5" ja noch gut bedient.
Habe es auch auf 2 Waagen gewogen. Aber 1 Kilo mehr ist arg happig.
Kann doch keine "Streuung" sein. Und der Unterschied zwischen 2 Größen ist ja auch nur ca. 150 - 200 gr.
Ob XT so viel bringtkannst du doch nachschauen. Gewicht von SLX und XT zu finden ist doch kein Thema. In der neuesten Bike sind Shimano und Sram-Gruppen getestet. SLX schneidet richtig gut ab. ( Finde Sram aber trotzdem irgendwie geiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Mehr als 150 gr. wirst du bei Schaltung und Kurbeln aber nicht sparen können.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Remedy8 (12. Februar 2009)

Laut der aktuellen BIKE liegt der Gewichtsunterschied von z. B. XT zu XTR 
- bezogen auf jeweils die komplette Guppe - bei gerade mal 210 Gramm!
Also wohl doch eher mal deinen LRS prüfen.

Ansonsten bin ich ein klarer SHIMANO-Fan 

Gruß Kristian


----------



## stylefaktor (12. Februar 2009)

Gewichtstuningpotenzial beim Remedy-7 - schnell, einfach, günstig und sinvoll:
- Sattel und -Stütze
- *Kassette!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. Februar 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> 15,7 ?????
> Da bin ich mit meinen ca.14,8 ( inkl Plattformpedalen ) bei 19,5" ja noch gut bedient.
> Habe es auch auf 2 Waagen gewogen. Aber 1 Kilo mehr ist arg happig.
> Kann doch keine "Streuung" sein. Und der Unterschied zwischen 2 Größen ist ja auch nur ca. 150 - 200 gr.
> ...



Ist ja schon ein wenig krass. Aber das Gewicht des Remedy 8 wurde in den Bikebravos relativ ähnlich angegeben (1x vielleicht mit Pedale?):
Bike 9/08: Remedy 8 (17,5): 12,9kg ohne Pedale
Freeride 3/08: Remedy 8 (M): 12,9kg ohne Pedale
Mountainbike 9/08: Remedy 8 (17,5): 13,9kg Komplettbike
Die beiden 8er, die ich in der Hand hatte - ein 19,5er und 21,5er - waren gefühlte "sehr deutlich leichter" und das mit Klickies, als mein Edison mit ca. 16kg.


----------



## sramx9 (12. Februar 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ist ja schon ein wenig krass. Aber das Gewicht des Remedy 8 wurde in den Bikebravos relativ ähnlich angegeben (1x vielleicht mit Pedale?):
> 
> Bike 9/08: Remedy 8 (17,5): 12,9kg ohne Pedale
> Freeride 3/08: Remedy 8 (M): 12,9kg ohne Pedale
> ...



Moin,

naja über die angegebenen Gewichte von bike und freeride wurde ja vorher schon geschrieben. Ich habe auch schon seit dem der Test letztes Jahr rauskam öfters mit den bike-Redakteuren gemailt. Das 8er wurde ja zeitgleich bei bike und bei Mountainbike getestet. Angeblich wurde bei bike und bei freeride das Rad wirklich gewogen. Ich habe aber auch hier im Forum nicht ein Remedy gesehen was serienmäßig ! an die angegebenen Gewichte ran kam. Ich halte die 13,9kg bei "Mountainbike" für das wahre Gewicht für ds 8er. Alle 3 Zeitungen ( wenn man bei bike und Freeride von 2 Zeitschriften sprechen kann ) haben ohne ! Pedalen gewogen. Komisch nur das ALLE Remedys hier  im Forum ziemlich genau 1 Kilo schwerer sind als die Werksangabe bzw. die Angaben bei den beiden Schwester-Zeitschriften. Siehe z.B. #391
Ich hatte letztes Jahr bei dem Mail-Kontakt mit Bike schon etwas zynisch gefragt was 1 kg Gewichtsunterschied in einem Radtest wohl wert ist - bei dem ganzen Gewichts-Hype der derzeit herrscht.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. Februar 2009)

Ich werd mal meins nachwiegen, wenn ich es bekommen habe. Allerdings wird es dann auch nicht mehr serienmässig sein.

Zusätzlich kommen dazu:
- XT-Klickies
- 200er Scheibe hinten (oder komplett die Saint)
- Gravity Dropper Sattelstütze
- 11-34er Kassette (anstatt 11-32er)
- Differenz zu 2,4er Advantage vorne und 2,4er Ardent hinten (jeweils in Faltversion) mit ca. 800g

Abziehen kann ich dann
- Differenz 20er zu 22er Kettenblatt vorne (eher vernachlässigbar)
- 2 x Schläuche (dafür aber Dichtmilch)

Schaun mer mal, was es dann wiegen wird.


----------



## H-P (12. Februar 2009)

Mein 8er in 17,5" lag mit Pedalen bei ca.14,3 Kg.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. Februar 2009)

Letztendlich ist Gewicht ja relativ. Leichter beschleunigen als mein Edison lässt es sich jedenfalls deutlich. Ich habe meine Kumpels im Uphill ganze easy abgehängt, ohne mich extra anstrengen zu müssen. 

Meinen Kumpel ging es ganz genauso. Als er es probegefahren hat, ist er seinem Kumpel auch um die Ohren gefahren. Was will man mehr.


----------



## sramx9 (13. Februar 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist Gewicht ja relativ. Leichter beschleunigen als mein Edison lässt es sich jedenfalls deutlich. Ich habe meine Kumpels im Uphill ganze easy abgehängt, ohne mich extra anstrengen zu müssen.
> 
> Meinen Kumpel ging es ganz genauso. Als er es probegefahren hat, ist er seinem Kumpel auch um die Ohren gefahren. Was will man mehr.


 
In einem gewissen Rahmen ist das Gewicht mir auch egal. Ich habe mein 7er ja auch genommen obwohl es schwerer war als angegeben. Klar wäre 1 Kilo weniger schön gewesen - aber sooo schlimm ist es auch nicht. Bin kein Grammfuchser.
Mir geht es nur die "Verarsche" die offensichtlich seitens des Herstellers betrieben wird. Was ich von den den beiden Magazinen, die die Herstellerangaben anscheinend übernehmen, halten soll weiß ich noch nicht (räusper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ed1272 (13. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht sind ja jetzt die Rahmen an den kritischen Stellen dicker geworden und das Rad hält jetzt was es verspricht! 
Da sieht man mal wieder was die ganzen "Testsiege" wert sind, mit 15,7kg hätte das Bike nicht mal ein "gut" bekommen.


----------



## ForkCrasher (14. Februar 2009)

@ed1272

Im Test der Zeitschriften war ja nicht das 7er, welches bedingt durch die verbauten Komponenten das schwerste Remedy ist, sondern das 8er aus dem Modelljahr 2008.

Die Gewichtsangabe über 15,7 KG von jörg123 sind von einem 7er inklusive Pedale.

Ich habe von Trek auch Gewichtsangaben zu den diesjährigen (2009) Modellen erhalten. Siehe dazu auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5552337&postcount=438 in diesem Thread.
Die Angaben finde ich gar nicht so daneben, zumal Trek darauf hingewiesen hat, dass jeder Rahmen gewissen Toleranzen unterliegt.

Ich finde es auch wichtig, dass man sich vor dem Kauf so gut wie möglich über ein Bike informiert. Aber die Kaufentscheidung fällt bei mir auf das Bike,

- auf dem ich mich wohl/ am wohlsten fühle
- das meinem Einsatzbereich entspricht
- das meinen Qualitätsansprüchen genügt
- für mich das richtige Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat
- dessen Marke in meiner Region vertreten ist (Garantie & Service)
- und welches ich bereit bin zu bezahlen.

Ich bin schon Bikes gefahren, die auf dem Papier schwerer als andere waren, doch die mir nicht das Gefühl gegeben haben, dass sie schwerer sind. Und umgekehrt.

Was die Testberichte der Zeitschriften ergeben, ist für mich eher unwichtig, denn ich kaufe das Bike ja für mich.

So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## sramx9 (14. Februar 2009)

@forkcrasher

Ich antworte auch mal auch wenn der andere Jörg gemeint war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Klar ist das 7er das schwerste - aber 2008 angegeben mit 13,0 kg !!!
Pedalen hin oder her.Ohne würde 123 seins auch noch über 15kg wiegen. Der Rahmen ist ja überall der gleiche. Ich habe mal die Komponenten von 7er und 8er miteinander verglichen und kam auf einen Gewichtsunterschied von ca. 600gr. 
Was mich tatsächlich irritiert ist der Unterschied zwischen seinem 7er und meinem. Sind ja beides 2009er.

Dass das 8er und 9er innerhalb eines Jahrs so zulegen ist auch bißchen eigenartig. Erst wird das 8er nicht zuletzt aufgrund seines Gewichtes überall klasse getestet und dann wird es klammheimlich ein "dickes Ding" - überspitzt gesagt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Jedenfalls wäre es mit 13,6kg beim Freeride Test nicht sooo gelobt worden - 
oder vielleicht doch? - Räusper (wer Böses dabei denkt).
Und an Streuung bei der Herstellung die über +- 100gr hinaus geht, glaube ich bei den heutigen Fertigungsverfahren auch nicht.  
Genauso wie der Unterschied zwischen 2 Größen - das sind ca. 150gr. Das wäre tatsächlich Kleinkram. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @forkcrasher
> 
> ...Und an Streuung bei der Herstellung die über +- 100gr hinaus geht, glaube ich bei den heutigen Fertigungsverfahren auch nicht.....



Net übertreiben, +- 50g ist schon ein hochgesetzter Wert.

G.


----------



## ForkCrasher (14. Februar 2009)

@sramx9

Hallo Jörg

Dass Trek das 7er Remedy von 2008 offiziell mit 13 KG angegeben hat, wusste ich nicht. Solche Angaben findet man ja leider nicht im Prospekt oder auf der Webseite.

Dann wäre das 2008 7er nur 200 Gramm schwerer als das 2009 9er!!!

Das ist allerdings seltsam und für mich schwer nachzuvollziehen, wie sowas sein kann. Wenn ich nächste Woche bei meinem Händler bin und er ein 2009 Remedy 8 oder 9 im Laden hat, werde ich mal fragen, ob er es nicht für mich wiegen kann. Bin mal gespannt, was dabei dann raus kommt...

So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## sramx9 (14. Februar 2009)

ForkCrasher schrieb:


> @sramx9
> 
> Hallo Jörg
> 
> ...



Genau - WÄRE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber zumindest die 2008er Zahlen sind ja wohl nicht viel wert. 
Standen übrigens im WWW und im Freeride-Katalog.
Aber 100gr Unterschied zum 8er fand ich schon utopisch. Auch wenn XT, 2-Step  etc. nicht sooo viel leichter sind.

@ LB Jörg  
Bin kein Metallmensch - deswegen hoch gegriffene 100gr - im Zweifel für den Angeklagten  
Gruß
ich


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ LB Jörg
> Bin kein Metallmensch - deswegen hoch gegriffene 100gr - im Zweifel für den Angeklagten
> Gruß
> ich



Hehe...aber 2 Komplette Tafeln Schockolade versteckt unauffällig in den Rahmen zu schweißen...dazu braucht es schon Tricks vom Zauberer

G.


----------



## sramx9 (14. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hehe...aber 2 Komplette Tafeln Schockolade versteckt unauffällig in den Rahmen zu schweißen...dazu braucht es schon Tricks vom Zauberer
> 
> G.



Also Schokolade am / im / auf`m Rad hätte ich bestimmt gefunden - egal wo versteckt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn die Leute in der Fertigung es genauso genau nehmen mit dem Gewicht wie die Leute im Marketing, dann arbeiten die eh nach Pi mal Daumen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Jörg


----------



## clemson (14. Februar 2009)

hatte mein Remedy 9 17,5 " 2008 Modell heute auf der Waage.
Nachdem ich Thomson Vorbau, der ist schwerer als der Serien Bontrager und Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze, die ist leichter als die Serienbontrager, verbaut hatte. Das ganze mit 210 ´Gramm Schläuchen und Maxis Pneus......
13,70 kg inkl Pedale Shimano PD M545 und Selle Italia Sattel


----------



## sramx9 (14. Februar 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> hatte mein Remedy 9 17,5 " 2008 Modell heute auf der Waage.
> Nachdem ich Thomson Vorbau, der ist schwerer als der Serien Bontrager und Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze, die ist leichter als die Serienbontrager, verbaut hatte. Das ganze mit 210 ´Gramm Schläuchen und Maxis Pneus......
> 13,70 kg inkl Pedale Shimano PD M545 und Selle Italia Sattel




Hattest du die Stütze noch "rumliegen" oder hast du wirklich für ca. 50 gesparte Gramm ca. 160 Euro ausgegeben?

gruß
Sramx9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (14. Februar 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Hattest du die Stütze noch "rumliegen" oder hast du wirklich für ca. 50 gesparte Gramm ca. 160 Euro ausgegeben?
> 
> gruß
> Sramx9



ums Gewicht ging es mir da eher nicht 
in zeiten der krise muß man in wertbeständige sachen investieren


----------



## jojada1 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Remedy7-Besitzer. Wie sind die serienmäßigen Kenda Nevegal-Reifen einzuschätzen? Ich konnte noch keine ausgiebige Probefahrt machen, hatte bisher die Schwalbe Muddy Mary in 2,35 auf meinem RM Slayer SXC und war sehr zufrieden mit denen, soll ich wieder auf die wechseln? Wer ist beide mal im Vergleich gefahren?


----------



## sramx9 (14. Februar 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> ums Gewicht ging es mir da eher nicht
> in zeiten der krise muß man in wertbeständige sachen investieren




Bist du "Fan" von Thomson? Mir sagt die Firma weiter nichts. Sind die sooo viel "besser" als Bontrager? Bitte um Nachhife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Jörg


----------



## clemson (14. Februar 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Bist du "Fan" von Thomson? Mir sagt die Firma weiter nichts. Sind die sooo viel "besser" als Bontrager? Bitte um Nachhife
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Bontrager Vorbau war mir fürs Remedy optisch a wengerl zu filigran.....
kommt nun woanders dran....hatte das ganze letzte Jahr damit keine Probs

mehr zu Thomson
http://www.lhthomson.com/bikes.htm

hat aber nix mit vernunft zu tuen


----------



## sramx9 (14. Februar 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> der Bontrager Vorbau war mir fürs Remedy optisch a wengerl zu filigran.....
> kommt nun woanders dran....hatte das ganze letzte Jahr damit keine Probs
> 
> mehr zu Thomson
> ...




Zu filigran ? 
Angst er könnte den Geist aufgeben ?
Schließe daraus das dein Rad richtig genutzt wird - mit Kratzer, Dreck und allem was dazu gehört.

Tja die Vernunft - hatte meins letztens mit im Büro. Erntete schon bei 2.7oo  ( mit Pedalen etc.) teilweise Kopfschütteln


----------



## Konstrukteur (14. Februar 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Bist du "Fan" von Thomson? Mir sagt die Firma weiter nichts. Sind die sooo viel "besser" als Bontrager? Bitte um Nachhife
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus Jörg,

hoffe, dass Du auch an einer Antwort von mir nichts auszusetzen hast 

ich hab  den Bontarger Vorbau mit 2- Schrauben-Klemmung gegen einen Thomson mit 4-Schrauben-Klemmung getauscht. Die Thomson Komponenten gehören für mich, zu den mit am schönsten verarbeiteten Teilen die man kaufen kann. Das trifft  auch auf die Konstruktion zu, einfach gut gemacht, das sieht man den Parts an. Die verleihen dem remedy im Detail so einen richtigen high end Look durch ihre hochwertige Optik. Ich hab  den Lenker gegen einen Carbon DH Riser getauscht, da wollte ich ein Vorbau der 100% top verarbeitete Klemmstelle hat und das trifft auf den Thomson absolut zu. 

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## sramx9 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

habe mit die Vorbauten eben mal angeschaut (im Netz natürlich )  schauen schon gut ut - keine Frage. Dagegen sehen die Bontrager wirklich bißchen "filigran" aus. ( auch wenn das 7er ne 4 fach Klemmung hat ) .

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## clemson (14. Februar 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Zu filigran ?
> Angst er könnte den Geist aufgeben ?
> Schließe daraus das dein Rad richtig genutzt wird - mit Kratzer, Dreck und allem was dazu gehört.
> 
> Tja die Vernunft - hatte meins letztens mit im Büro. Erntete schon bei 2.7oo  ( mit Pedalen etc.) teilweise Kopfschütteln



nein keine angst....nur optisch zu filigran...wie gesagt das Rad hat in Serienauststattung das letzte Jahr klaglos absolviert...
inkl diverse male Lenzerheide, Bike Attack, Gardasee etc....quasi all das was ein gutes Trailbike so mit machen muß


----------



## stylefaktor (14. Februar 2009)

jojada1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Remedy7-Besitzer. Wie sind die serienmäßigen Kenda Nevegal-Reifen einzuschätzen? Ich konnte noch keine ausgiebige Probefahrt machen, hatte bisher die Schwalbe Muddy Mary in 2,35 auf meinem RM Slayer SXC und war sehr zufrieden mit denen, soll ich wieder auf die wechseln? Wer ist beide mal im Vergleich gefahren?



Hallo Jojoda,

die Nevegal würde ich auf jeden Fall fahren, zumal selbst beim 7er die hochwertigste Faltvariante des Nevegal verbaut ist. Traktion ist sehr gut, Gummimischung ehr weich. Einzig bei harter Bike Park Action oder in tiefen Böden würde ich die MM vorziehen, dann aber gleich in der stabilen DH Version.
Denke die Nevegal sind der beste Kompromiss, wenn man das Bike überall bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojada1 (15. Februar 2009)

Danke stylefaktor für den Tipp! Ich werde die Nevegals erstmal runterfahren, zudem will ich auch noch die (neuen?) Hutchinson-Schläuche mit bereits eingefüllter Pannenschutzmilch einsetzen- die sollen erstklassig gegen Dornen immun sein und - anders als Doc Blue- zwei Jahre lang dicht halten......


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn einer die Nevegals nicht will ich nehm die gerne (PM) !


----------



## Remedy8 (16. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mich würden hauptsächlich Reifen und vorderer Antriebsbereich interessieren...und welche Sattelstütze er dieses Jahr fährt.
> 
> G.



Evtl. gibt es hier http://www.trekbikes.com/ch/de/trek.../13/fotosafari__ren_wildhaber_bei_urge_kenya/ ein paar Antworten...

Und hier noch ein Bild von meinem Rad im Schnee:





Gruß Kristian


----------



## mike_ranger (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Die Entscheidung ist nun gefallen und ich habe ein Trek Remedy 9 bestellt.
Ich hatte am Samstag nochmal die Gelegenheit das 19.5'' ausführlich zu testen. Eine Woche zuvor war ich auf dem 21.5'' unterwegs, welches mir sehr gut gepasst hat.

Nach dem Ride bin ich dann abwechslungsweise auf dem Parkplatz zwischen 19.5 und 21.5 hin und her geschwenkt und habe so direkt nochmal den Grössenunterschied testen können.

Das 21.5 Zoll hat eindeutig besser gepasst. (ich bin 187 cm gross, rel lange Beine).

Auf beiden Fahrten war ich total begeistert vom Remedy!! 

Bergauf konnte ich wenn nötig immer wieder beschleunigen wenn nötig. Auf Wurzeltrails ist das Bike agil und wenig, die Handhabung genial.
Das Fahrwerk hat viel Potenzial, gab mir den Eindruck von einigen Sicherheitsreserven.

Nun kann ich natürlich kaum erwarten, bis das Bike dann auch wirklich eintrifft. Das 8er wäre früher verfügbar, das 9er hat aber meine Traumkomponenten drauf und gefällt mir auch optisch viel besser.

So werde ich mich noch ein paar Wochen gedulden müssen....

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Evtl. gibt es hier http://www.trekbikes.com/ch/de/trek.../13/fotosafari__ren_wildhaber_bei_urge_kenya/ ein paar Antworten...
> 
> Und hier noch ein Bild von meinem Rad im Schnee:
> 
> ...





G.


----------



## bikeop (16. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Die Entscheidung ist nun gefallen und ich habe ein Trek Remedy 9 bestellt.
> Ich hatte am Samstag nochmal die Gelegenheit das 19.5'' ausführlich zu testen. Eine Woche zuvor war ich auf dem 21.5'' unterwegs, welches mir sehr gut gepasst hat.
> ...


 
bist du das 8er oder 9er probe gefahren??
wie hat der die verbaute gabel zugesagt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_ranger (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Bin das 8er gefahren mit der Lyrik.
Das 9er konnte ich bisher nirgends finden zum Probefahren.

Das 9er habe ich mir bestellt wegen:
- Avid Elexir
- SRAM X.0 Komponenten
- super geile Optik des 9ers
- höhere Qualität der Laufräder

Ich gehe damit ein Risiko ein, und zwar dass mir die TALAS 36 nicht gefällt.
Ich bin mir aber recht sicher, dass ich ein Setup finden werde welches mir zusagt.
Mein Händler meinte auch, ein wenig Tuning dran können sie bei Bedarf auch gerne machen.
Schau mer mal wie die Fox TALAS sich fährt. Wenn die 36er im gleichen Zuge verbessert wurde wie die 32er, kann es eigentlich nur ne tolle Gabel sein 

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## bikeop (16. Februar 2009)

angeblich soll ja die lyric besser ansprechen als die fox. ob das 2009 auch noch so ist weiss keiner (ich versuch das seit wochen herauszubekommen - selbst bin ich nur die lyric gefahren und die hat mir sehr gut gefallen, fox konnte ich noch nicht testen).
kleiner nachteil bei der fox ist, dass man die druckstufe nur unten am holm einstellen kann. lock out hat die fox meines wissens auch keines ?!

in den amerikanischen foren wird die fox jedenfalls sehr gelobt - insgesamt duerfte die gabel seltener sorgen machen als die rs.

wie lange musst du aufs 9er warten?
weisst du ob die zuege und bremsleitungen wirklich weiss sind?


----------



## mike_ranger (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Ein erster unverbindlicher Liefertermin für die 9er ist Ende März. Ich hoffe nur das verschiebt sich nicht noch mehr nach hinten.

Hier hat jemand das 9er jetzt schon bekommen, wurde allerdings schon anfangs Dezember bestellt.

http://www.flowzone.ch/index.php?c=news&id=565

Jehle Bikes in Deutschland gibt im Moment den 16 März als Liefertermin an, was auch immer das heisst.

Ich denke die Fox kann ned so schlecht sein, mein Händler hat auch gemeint das bei den Fox Gabeln, die er sehr gut kennt, noch einiges an Tuning möglich sein soll.
Ein persönliche Abstimmung auf meine Bedürfnisse wird also schon irgendwie möglich sein.

Welche Ausführung ich bekomme weiss ich nicht. Scheinbar ist das bei Trek nicht so ganz einheitlich. Ich bin aber diesbezüglch nicht so wählerisch.

Grüsse Ranger.


----------



## mike_ranger (16. Februar 2009)

So
Jetzt habe ich aber Pech gehabt.
Alle 9er sind jetzt leider doch noch ausverkauft. Meine Bestellung ist nicht mehr rechtzeitg reingegangen.



Ranger


----------



## franzam (16. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> So
> Jetzt habe ich aber Pech gehabt.
> Alle 9er sind jetzt leider doch noch ausverkauft. Meine Bestellung ist nicht mehr rechtzeitg reingegangen.
> 
> ...



des is aber ärgerlich..


----------



## sramx9 (16. Februar 2009)

Möchte ja keinen ins Land der Tränen schicken - aber ich hatte mein 7er im November reservieren lassen. Da war es schon bestellt. Zum Glück gab es noch keinen Kunden. Habe es dann 2 Monate später bekommen. 
für 2.
Aber hier oben überhaupt ein Fully mit mehr als 100er Federweg zu bekommen - Gruuussselll.
OK - ein Specialized Enduro für 2.200 hätte ich letztes Jahr schon haben können - allerdings hat ein Kumpel schon eins.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bikeop (16. Februar 2009)

naja, zumindest im netz sind noch einige 9er zu bekommen....


----------



## mike_ranger (16. Februar 2009)

Im Netz möchte ich eigentlich nur im äussersten Notfall kaufen....


Weiss jemand noch einen Händler mit Lager 9er, Grösser XL?


Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## bikeop (16. Februar 2009)

heisst das eigentlich, dass mitte februar saemtliche 9er remedies von seiten der firma trek verkauft sind?????
oder bauen die noch welche??


----------



## mike_ranger (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo

So wie ich verstanden habe ist alles weg.
Nächster Liefertermin ganz grob im Juni.

Ausverkauft heisst, dass das ganze Kontigent der Händlerbestellungen quasi aufgebraucht ist.

Wenn man Glück hat findet man einen Händler, der ein paar auf Risiko bestellt hat und die noch im Laden hat.

Wenn der Händler bis letzte Woche seine Bestellungen nicht plaziert hat wird das vor Juni nix mehr.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (16. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> heisst das eigentlich, dass mitte februar saemtliche 9er remedies von seiten der firma trek verkauft sind?????
> oder bauen die noch welche??



so wie´s aussieht : ja!
zumindest auf vorhersehbare Zeit!


----------



## bikeop (16. Februar 2009)

vui oag!


----------



## franzam (16. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> vui oag!



häh?


----------



## mike_ranger (16. Februar 2009)

> vui oag!



hääää?

Was war den das?


----------



## bikeop (16. Februar 2009)

ähm, ich wollte sagen, dass ich das doch sehr beeindruckend finde.

vui = voll
oag = arg, schlimm


(sorry)


----------



## noco (16. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> hääää?
> 
> Was war den das?



Boah - voi krass mann, oida!

Bernd


----------



## franzam (16. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ähm, ich wollte sagen, dass ich das doch sehr beeindruckend finde.
> 
> vui = voll
> oag = arg, schlimm
> ...



aha,  vull, oder gscheit oarch -hätte eigentlich draufkommen solln


----------



## bikeop (16. Februar 2009)

ja schoen so ein internationales forum...

@noco: wie bist du mit der fox am remedy zufrieden? (oder hast du das hier schon gepostet?)


----------



## franzam (16. Februar 2009)

Besonders putzig find ich die reflektierende Seitenwand der Kenda Nevegals
Ist des schon jemanden aufgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (16. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Besonders putzig find ich die reflektierende Seitenwand der Kenda Nevegals
> Ist des schon jemanden aufgefallen?




Klar ist das aufgefallen - aber leider erst als die Speichenreflektoren schon drin waren.

Das war ein Scherz !!!


----------



## noco (17. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ja schoen so ein internationales forum...
> 
> @noco: wie bist du mit der fox am remedy zufrieden? (oder hast du das hier schon gepostet?)



Ich kann leider im Moment nicht mitreden weil ich schon ein veraltetes  Remedy fahre!
Nein - im Klartext: ich hab ein 08er und das heißt meine Gabel ist ne Float. Absenkung hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht vermißt, bin aber auch die meisten hm nur runter gefahren. Und das allerdings unter allen Bedingungen, also auch technisch u. verblockt, was für mich immer ausschlaggebend ist wie man die Gabel drauf einstellen kann und wie sie sich verhält.
Ja wie soll ich sagen, hab Highspeed offen und Lowspeed 3 bis 4 Clix zu eingestellt, Luft soviel dass bei gefahrenen hohen Stufen die Gabel ca. 2/3 des Federwegs eintaucht, damit hat sich`s und passt für ziemlich alles.
Mit dem Ansprechverhalten bin ich recht zufrieden, gefühlt glaube ich manchmal eine lufttypische ganz leichte "Plattform" zu spüren, aber wenn´s drauf ankommt hat sie dann doch ein feines Federverhalten.
Bin immer wieder begeistert von der kontrolliert plüschigen Art des gesamten Fahrwerks.
Ich denke, dass es eher Nuancen sind wo sich Float und Talas unterscheiden - genauso wie auch die Lyrik passt. Alles auf recht hohem Niveau, da gibt´s eher psychische Unterschiede wie die Leute das wahrnehmen....

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## bikeop (17. Februar 2009)

thx noco fuer dein feedback.
wie ist es mit "pumpen" bergauf, hat ja kein lock out oder?


----------



## noco (17. Februar 2009)

> wie ist es mit "pumpen" bergauf, hat ja kein lock out oder?



Prinzipiell halte ich Lockout für überflüssig solange man nicht auf Zeit den Berg hochstrampelt oder öfter in den Wiegetritt geht. Wenn dann noch Wurzeln, Steine und andere Hindernisse ständig die Spur kreuzen ist eine blockierte Gabel nur noch stressig, da sie ja quasi überall anstößt statt geschmeidig drüber zu rollen. Es lebe der "runde Tritt" !
Dagegen ist absenken schon sehr sinnvoll - gerade wenn man sich die Abfahrten gerne selber erkämpft. Es fährt sich viel entspannter hoch und man kann die Abfahrten dann noch mehr geniessen - jedenfalls wenn man nicht vergisst die Gabel wieder hoch zu machen!

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## bikeop (17. Februar 2009)

nachdem es hier schon einige 8er remedy besitzer gibt meine frage:

hat eure lyric 2step mission (highspeed- und lowspeeddruckstufe, floodgate) oder das simplere motion control???


----------



## Remedy8 (17. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> nachdem es hier schon einige 8er remedy besitzer gibt meine frage:
> 
> hat eure lyric 2step mission (highspeed- und lowspeeddruckstufe, floodgate) oder das simplere motion control???



Servus!
Also ich habe die 2-step LYRIK mit: 


2-Step Air-Federwegeinstellung


Mission Control Damping-System


Floodgate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (17. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Also ich habe die 2-step LYRIK mit:
> 
> 
> ...



servus!
danke fuer die info. ich hab heute nämlich eine lyric 2step ohne missioncontrol entdeckt. was ich mich frage: bringt mission control wirklich viel oder ist das einfachere motion control (simple druckstufenverstellung)  ausreichend???
(ich nehme auch an, dass der gabelaufbau innen einfacher ist OHNE mission control).

wie sind deine erfahrungen mit mission control??


----------



## Remedy8 (17. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> servus!
> danke fuer die info. ich hab heute nämlich eine lyric 2step ohne missioncontrol entdeckt. was ich mich frage: bringt mission control wirklich viel oder ist das einfachere motion control (simple druckstufenverstellung)  ausreichend???
> (ich nehme auch an, dass der gabelaufbau innen einfacher ist OHNE mission control).
> 
> wie sind deine erfahrungen mit mission control??



Hy nochmal!
Darf man(n) fragen, wo Du diese Gabel gefunden hast? Dachte immer, dass es sich OHNE Mission Control um die U-Turn Variante und NICHT um die 2-Step Lyrik handelt!? Siehe auch: http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/allmountain/lyrik/#tab1

Gruß Kristian

PS: Meine Erfahrungen sind nur positiv! Will keine andere Gabel mehr!


----------



## bikeop (17. Februar 2009)

@remedy8

hab das bei einem lokalen bikehaendler gesehen. zwei der 8er remedies hatten die lyrik2step mit mission control (wie auf der sram homepage), eine hatte eine 2step mit motion control. der haendler konnte sich das nicht erklaeren, er wird nachfragen. sobald ich was weiss, poste ich es hier.

prinzipiell wirkt das motion control sehr sympathisch, weil einfach.  den grossen vorteil des mission controls sehe ich bei stufen, verblockten trails oder beim scharfen bremsen - die gabel sollte damit weniger in die knie gehen. 
ob dieser vorteil allerdings wirklich spuerbar ist, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## ForkCrasher (17. Februar 2009)

War heute beim Händler. Er hat "nur" 2009 Remedys (je ein 7er und 9er) im Laden und hatte keine Zeit, diese für mich zu wiegen.

Deshalb kann ich mein Versprechen (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5588065&postcount=547) leider nicht einlösen.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand von den frischen Remedy Besitzern mal sein Bike wiegen und dann hier posten, bevor es gepimpt wird. Wäre nett!!


----------



## sramx9 (17. Februar 2009)

ForkCrasher schrieb:


> War heute beim Händler. Er hat "nur" 2009 Remedys (je ein 7er und 9er) im Laden und hatte keine Zeit, diese für mich zu wiegen.
> 
> Deshalb kann ich mein Versprechen (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5588065&postcount=547) leider nicht einlösen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann ja jemand von den frischen Remedy Besitzern mal sein Bike wiegen und dann hier posten, bevor es gepimpt wird. Wäre nett!!




Hi,

schau doch mal bei Punkt #362 und 391 ( und noch andere glaube ich )
Das stehen schon einige Gewichte.
Gewicht ist zwischen 2 Größen ja nicht so großartig unterschiedlich.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## franzam (17. Februar 2009)

Remedy9 größe L:
12,8kg ohne Pedale, Serienzustand bis auf SLR XC


----------



## mike_ranger (18. Februar 2009)

@franzam

Du hast Rahmengrösse L. (19.5)
Wie gross bist du.
Hast du auch anderer Rahremgrössen bei der Auswahl probiert?

Grüsse Ranger


----------



## mhedder (18. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Remedy9 größe L:
> 12,8kg ohne Pedale, Serienzustand bis auf SLR XC



2008er oder 2009er Modell...?


----------



## ForkCrasher (18. Februar 2009)

@ franzam und sramx9

Danke für die Antworten!

Es geht mir und einigen anderen jedoch darum festzustellen, ob ein Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den 2008er und 2009er Modellen besteht, wie von einigen hier im Forum vermutet.

Wer also ein Serien-Remedy sein eigen nennt und die Zeit aufbringen möchte es zu wiegen und dann noch dazu schreibt, welches Modelljahr es ist, kann damit zur Aufklärung dieser Vermutung beitragen.

Danke & So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## sramx9 (18. Februar 2009)

ForkCrasher schrieb:


> @ franzam und sramx9
> 
> Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> ...


 
OK 
- 7er, serienmäßig - 14,28 kg ohne Pedalen.
- Dürfte 2009er sein ( Januar gekauft. Ich kenne jetzt nicht sooo genau den Unterschied in der Ausstattung - Juicy 5 statt SLX Bremesen ??? )
- 19,5"
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass der Rahmen 1 kg zugelegt hat.
Wie ich schon mal angedeutet habe, glaube ich nicht an die Gewichte, die letztes Jahr angegeben wurden. 
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (18. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Trek Remedy 8, Modell 2008, Größe 21,5" = 13,8 Kg ohne Pedale und in vollem Serienzustand!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> @franzam
> 
> Du hast Rahmengrösse L. (19.5)
> Wie gross bist du.
> ...



186cm, andere Rahmengrößen nein. Hab genug Erfahrung welche Oberrohrlänge/Sitzrohrlänge mir behagt.  Es kommt noch ein 90er Vorbau und ein Syntace Vector. Evtl. bau ich noch ne Maverik Speedball-Stütze ran.

G.

FranzAM


----------



## bikeop (18. Februar 2009)

@remedy8

wenn man das floodgate wieder aufmacht, verdreht man da nicht sehr leicht die lowspeed druckstufe???


----------



## mhedder (18. Februar 2009)

Mh.... Wenn da mal was nicht passt...?

Das 7er (2009er Modell) von "jörg321" wiegt 15,7 kg mit Pedalen und das von sramx9 14,28 kg ohne Pedalen...




jörg321 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Remedy 7 heute morgen mal beim Metzger meines Vertrauens an eine geeichte Waage gehängt,und war dann doch etwas ernüchtert.15,7Kg im absoluten Serienzustand mit Bonträger Clickies sind ja dann doch ein Grund mal über etwas Tuning nachzudenken.
> Hat jemand Vorschläge wo man anfangen sollte.Die Gabel möchte ich allerdings drinlassen,die funzt nähmlich perfekt.
> Habe noch diverse XT Teile aber ob damit ordendlich Gewicht einzusparen ist...?
> grüße Jörg





> OK
> - 7er, serienmäßig - 14,28 kg ohne Pedalen.
> - Dürfte 2009er sein ( Januar gekauft. Ich kenne jetzt nicht sooo genau den Unterschied in der Ausstattung - Juicy 5 statt SLX Bremesen ??? )
> - 19,5"
> ...




 

Evtl. mache ich mir da um sonst Sorgen, und es sind nur Messfehler, aber wenn man die Pedale abrechnet bleibt ein Unterschied von min. 1kg.

Wollte mir eigentlich das 7er kaufen und etwas optimieren. Wenn das Teil allerdings incl. Pedale über 15Kg wiegt...


----------



## mike_ranger (18. Februar 2009)

@franzam

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Mein Problem sind die langen Beine, mit einer Schrittlänger von 92cm sitze ich etwas bequemer auf dem 21.5 Zoll Remedy.
Das 19.5er ist auch gut, dort muss man den Sattel aber entsprechend etwas höher rauftun.
Die Sattelhöhe im Vergleich zum Lenger kommt so rund 2.5 cm höher zu liegen (relativ gesehen)
Allenfalls kann man das mit einem höheren/längeren Vorbau wieder kompensieren beim 19.5er, oder mit mehr Rise beim Lenker.

Die Frage ist was wirklich sinnvoller ist.
Die beiden Rahmengrössen liegen wirklich nahe zusammen.
Theoretisch ist es möglich eine identische Sitzposition hinzubekommen.

Die Frage ist dann allerdings:
- wie wendig ist ein Bike mit mehr/weniger Radstand
- wie wird das Lenkverhalten durch die Vorbauten beeinflusst

Ein Händler meinte ich solle lieber das XL mit einem kürzeren Vorbau fahren, ein andere sagte ich sollte das 19.5 nehmen und über Sattelposition/Lenker/Vorbau die richtige Einstellung finden.

Eine weitere Aussage ist dass nur Leute über 195cm Körpergrösse so grosse Bikes fahren sollten.
Ich bin da nicht so ganz einverstanden. Fakt scheint mir eher zu sein dass Leute mit so langen Beinen wie ich in der Tat ein Problem haben, die richtige Geometrie zu finden. Ich empfinde eine Ueberhöhung des Sattels jedenfalls als sehr unangenehm.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## bikeop (18. Februar 2009)

@ranger

also das bike wird von rh19.5 auf 20.5 ca 3cm laenger. das merkt man sicher beim fahrverhalten (weniger wendig und agil).
ein 2cm laengere vorbau faellt sicher weniger ins gewicht und veraendert das lenkverhalten mmn nur minimal, hat aber den vorteil dass man bergauf mehr druck aufs vorderrad bringt.

das mit der sattelueberhoehung beim kleineren rahmen verbessert ebenfalls die uphill eigenschaften und bergab kann man den sattel ja absenken.

der kuerzere rahmen hat auch den vorteil, dass man bei technisch schwierigen passagen leichter hinter den sattel kommt.

nachdem das remedy ja ein enduro/allmountain/trailing bike und kein rennfahrzeug ist, passt mmn die kleinere geo besser, vorausgesetzt man fuehlt sich wohl darauf.

ps: hast jetzt doch noch ein 9er bekommen???


----------



## mike_ranger (18. Februar 2009)

Diese Ueberlegungen mache ich mir darum, weil es u.U. noch 9er hat in Grösse 19.5, aber nicht in 21.5.
Die Grösse 21.5 ist nicht mehr lieferbar in Europa dieses Jahr so wie es aussieht (fürs 9er).
Darum überlege ich mir gerade, ob ich dann ein angepasstes 19.5 nehmen soll, so dass ich die Sitzposition wieder als optimal empfinde.

Die Entscheidung ist echt schwer...

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## bikeop (18. Februar 2009)

wie gross bist du?
kleine hilfe vielleicht auch hier: auf der canyon homepage ein torque aussuchen (aehnliche geo) und das perfect positioning system anklicken - da kann man dann verschiedene bikegroessen virtuell ausprobieren.
(ich kanns leider gerade nich verlinken, sorry).


----------



## mike_ranger (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo bikeop

Das ist wirklich lustig, dass du das vorschlägst.
Genau das habe ich gestern mal gemacht.

Ich habe ein wenig mit den Parametern rumgespielt.
Ab einer Schrittlänge von 93cm wird XL empfohlen, bis 92cm die Grösse L.

Ich bin mit meinen 92 cm Schrittlänge also genau an der Grenze zwischen L und XL.
Die Körpergrösse scheint nicht in die Bestimmung der Rahmengrösse einzufliessen, einzig die Schrittlänge. Das finde ich sehr intressant.

Rahmengrösse = Funktion(Schrittgrösse).... 

Darum war meine Schlussfolgerung, dass ich nochmals testen muss....

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nappi (18. Februar 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Mh.... Wenn da mal was nicht passt...?
> 
> Das 7er (2009er Modell) von "jörg321" wiegt 15,7 kg mit Pedalen und das von sramx9 14,28 kg ohne Pedalen...
> 
> ...



Das Rad von Jörg321 haben wir nach erster Überprüfung als zu schwer befunden.Es handelt sich hierbei allerdings um ein Rad das vom Händler auf Kundenwunsch etwas modifiziert wurde:Sattel,Stütze,Lenker,Vorbau und Schläuche,wurden gegen schwerere Teile getauscht,und die Schläuche wurden dann noch mit Pannenmilch gefüllt.Der Händler hat Jörg aber die orginal Teile mitgegeben,und nach dem Rückbau werden wir mal wiegen.
Wir hatten bis jetzt noch kein Remedy das incl.Pedalen die 14,4kg überschritten hat,allerdings haben wir noch keins über 19"gehabt.Der Unterschied zwischen remedy 7 und 8 fallt mit 100-200 gramm allerdings geringer aus als erwartet.
Mein gepimptes 7er liegt mitlerweile knapp unter 13 Kg,und ich denke mehr sollte ich auch nicht abspecken,um die Stabilität nicht zu verringern.


----------



## sramx9 (18. Februar 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Mh.... Wenn da mal was nicht passt...?
> 
> Das 7er (2009er Modell) von "jörg321" wiegt 15,7 kg mit Pedalen und das von sramx9 14,28 kg ohne Pedalen...
> 
> ...


 

Hi,
jepp ist schon komisch.
Ich habe meins auf 2 Waagen gemessen. Zugwaage beim Händler und normale Waage bei mir - beide zeigten gleiches Gewicht.
Wenn meine Waage daheim bei 15 Kilo um 1 kg verschlägt mache ich mir Sorgen ( würde dann nämlich ca. 107 kg wiegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). 
Dagegen steht der Metzger und seine Waage. Mit mit dem Vorgang des Abwiegens müsste er sich ja auskennen. Ergo: 
Subjektiv kann ich nur sagen, dass es sich im Vergleich zu meinem CC / Marathon-Bike was ich vorher hatte ähnlich "leicht" "anfühlt".

Gruß 
Jörg


----------



## mhedder (18. Februar 2009)

nappi schrieb:


> Mein gepimptes 7er liegt mitlerweile knapp unter 13 Kg,und ich denke mehr sollte ich auch nicht abspecken,um die Stabilität nicht zu verringern.



Endlich mal wieder etwas erfreuliches. 
Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du?
Das klingt so, als hätten wir, das den Remedy-Aufbau geht die gleichen Ansätze...

Kannst Du mir ein Partliste zukommen lassen... Evtl. auch per PM...

Gruß Marc


----------



## nappi (18. Februar 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir ein Partliste zukommen lassen... Evtl. auch per PM...
> 
> Gruß Marc



Foto und Teileliste findest du in meinem Album


----------



## mhedder (18. Februar 2009)

@nappi: Schickes Teil, dein Remedy 

Nochmal um sicher zu gehen: 2008er oder 2009er Modell...?


----------



## nappi (18. Februar 2009)

2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

@ Ranger Mike: folgendes hätte ich nicht besser schreiben können (es is ja kein Trekkingrad ):




bikeop schrieb:


> @ranger
> 
> also das bike wird von rh19.5 auf 20.5 ca 3cm laenger. das merkt man sicher beim fahrverhalten (weniger wendig und agil).
> ein 2cm laengere vorbau faellt sicher weniger ins gewicht und veraendert das lenkverhalten mmn nur minimal, hat aber den vorteil dass man bergauf mehr druck aufs vorderrad bringt.
> ...


----------



## mike_ranger (18. Februar 2009)

Wegen des Radstandes:
Machen 3 cm kürzerer Radstand wirklich einen spürbaren Unterschied?
Seid ihr da sicher?

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Februar 2009)

ohja, und zwar ganz gewaltig.


----------



## bikeop (18. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Wegen des Radstandes:
> Machen 3 cm kürzerer Radstand wirklich einen spürbaren Unterschied?
> Seid ihr da sicher?
> 
> Grüsse, Ranger


 
ja jedenfalls!!!
---
du hast dich mit dem canyon fitter offenbar laenger gespielt als ich. wundert mich doch sehr, dass die koerpergroesse gar nicht in die berechnung eingeht...aber offenbar ist die variationsbreite der beinlaenge bei einer bestimmten koerpergroesse nicht allzu gross.

jedenfalls wuerde ich an deiner stelle noch mal auf den L rahmen steigen, schauen ob der sattelauszug in einem vernuenftigen bereich bleibt (dh nicht bis ans limit ausgezogen werden muss) und den rest mit dem vorbau (zb +2cm) ausgleichen.


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ja jedenfalls!!!
> ---
> du hast dich mit dem canyon fitter offenbar laenger gespielt als ich. wundert mich doch sehr, dass die koerpergroesse gar nicht in die berechnung eingeht...aber offenbar ist die variationsbreite der beinlaenge bei einer bestimmten koerpergroesse nicht allzu gross.
> 
> jedenfalls wuerde ich an deiner stelle noch mal auf den L rahmen steigen, schauen ob der sattelauszug in einem vernuenftigen bereich bleibt (dh nicht bis ans limit ausgezogen werden muss) und den rest mit dem vorbau (zb +2cm) ausgleichen.



sehe ich genauso

Wenn ich den Sattel ganz heraußen habe, ist die Sattelüberhöhung ca 3-4cm. Ist doch zum Touren und AM-fahren optimal


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Februar 2009)

gerade ein enduro nimmt man immer in der kleinsten noch gerade passenden größe.


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> gerade ein enduro nimmt man immer in der kleinsten noch gerade passenden größe.



kommt auch auf den Fahrstil, bzw. Einsatzzweck an. Viel fahren mit dem Enduro auch nur Touren.


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Februar 2009)

naja, dann ist es mMn eher ein entouro


----------



## mike_ranger (18. Februar 2009)

Es soll wirklich ein Bike für (fast) alles sein.
Aufgrund des guten Gewichtes des Remedys soll man ja auch mal einen 6 Stündige Sonntags Tour machen können, ohne dass nachher der Rücken schmerzt.

In Bike Parks werde ich sicher nicht gehen.

Auf meinem Cannondale habe ich auch 3-4 cm Sattelüberhöhung und das mag ich für längere Ausritte überhaupt nicht mehr.

Ich werd langsam alt.... 

Grüsse Ranger


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Es soll wirklich ein Bike für (fast) alles sein.
> Aufgrund des guten Gewichtes des Remedys soll man ja auch mal einen 6 Stündige Sonntags Tour machen können, ohne dass nachher der Rücken schmerzt.
> 
> In Bike Parks werde ich sicher nicht gehen.
> ...



ja mei, aber vielleicht motivierts Dich. Ich fahr auf meinem Scott mit ca. 8-10 cm Überhöhung auch noch Touren bis 130km ( hoffentlich gehts dieses Jahr auch noch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (18. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Es soll wirklich ein Bike für (fast) alles sein.
> Aufgrund des guten Gewichtes des Remedys soll man ja auch mal einen 6 Stündige Sonntags Tour machen können, ohne dass nachher der Rücken schmerzt.
> 
> In Bike Parks werde ich sicher nicht gehen.
> ...


 
da hilft dann nur noch ein chicer spacerturm!


----------



## mike_ranger (18. Februar 2009)

Oder ein Elektro-Antrieb am Remedy


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Oder ein Elektro-Antrieb am Remedy



sollte ich mir vielleicht auch zulegen


----------



## Remedy8 (19. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> @remedy8
> 
> wenn man das floodgate wieder aufmacht, verdreht man da nicht sehr leicht die lowspeed druckstufe???



Moin!

Muss gestehen, dass ich das Floodgate bis dato nicht einmal in Verwendung hatte... die Gabel funktioniert so prima, dass ich es nicht benötige!

Aber ich kann es für Dich heute gerne mal ausprobieren!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## bikeop (19. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Muss gestehen, dass ich das Floodgate bis dato nicht einmal in Verwendung hatte... die Gabel funktioniert so prima, dass ich es nicht benötige!
> 
> ...



ja bitte!


----------



## mike_ranger (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Heute ist ein Glückstag. 

Auf Umwegen ist es mir gelungen noch ein Remedy 9 zu ergattern, welches Mitte März geliefert werden soll.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Gitarre aus dem Keller holen und ein paar Wochenenden singen gehen, damit ich die nötige Kohle zusammenhabe.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## franzam (19. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Heute ist ein Glückstag.
> 
> ...



fein, aber dann solltest Du gut singen

Welche Größe wirds denn jetzt?


----------



## mike_ranger (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

Es ist ein XL geworden.
Ich war gestern nochmal beim Händler, dann haben wir alles nochmal besprochen und gemessen.

Das XL (21.5 Zoll) passt perfekt auf mich. 

Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass aufgrund des tiefen Pfundes die Preise in England extrem günstig sind?
Das Problem ist nur, dass Trek den Mailversand nicht möchte und viele Händler sich dran halten.

Wenn man die Gelegenheit hat in England ein Bike zu kaufen, sollte man sich das definitv überlegen.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## bikeop (19. Februar 2009)

meins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_ranger (19. Februar 2009)

Gratuliere zum neuen Bike!!

Heute gekommen?

Ranger


----------



## bikeop (19. Februar 2009)

ja!
bis auf kasette hinten (shim xt 11-34), etwas laengeren vorbau und schutzfolien an den exponierten stellen entspricht es einem 2009er remedy8 out of the box.
und weil es ein paar hier wissen wollten: groesse M, mit obigen aenderungen, ohne pedale: 12.9kg.

gratulier dir auch!!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> meins!



was sind enn das für Reifen? Weisswandreifen geht ja irgendwie gar nicht.


----------



## mvaro2002 (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich find das sieht mit den Reifen absolut klasse aus; und leicht kommts auch rüber; fast zu leicht


----------



## mike_ranger (20. Februar 2009)

Ich fände ganz weisse Reifen auch ganz sexy


----------



## sramx9 (20. Februar 2009)

Also die Reifen finde ich auch gut ( Rest vom Rad natürlich auch ). 
Könnte ich mir am schwarz-weißen 7er auch gut vorstellen. ( Ganz weiß erinnert mich bös an Corratec )
Aber über Flaschenhalter am Remedy hatte ich jetzt die Woche auch mit nem Bekannten philosophiert.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (20. Februar 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> was sind enn das für Reifen? Weisswandreifen geht ja irgendwie gar nicht.



Hi Nicki,
das sind keine Weißwanreifen. Das ist der Flankenschutz von Kenda und der reflektiert. Mit Blitz sehen die auf Fotos immer weiß aus, in natura dunkel grau-braun mit Glittereffekt.


----------



## bikeop (20. Februar 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Hi Nicki,
> das sind keine Weißwanreifen. Das ist der Flankenschutz von Kenda und der reflektiert. Mit Blitz sehen die auf Fotos immer weiß aus, in natura dunkel grau-braun mit Glittereffekt.


 
so ist es. tagsueber sieht man das kaum. entsteht durch reflxion des blitzes. 
so ein oldtimerstreifen am reifen waere mir ehrlich gesagt auch zu pornomaessig.

fuer mich ist das remedy ein all-to-do bike, deshalb auch ein flaschenhalter (flaschenhalteroption war fuer mich bei der bikesuche eine absolute voraussetzung). und fuer den bikepark wuerd ich mir sowieso kein remedy nehmen....


----------



## Remedy8 (20. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> so ist es. tagsueber sieht man das kaum. entsteht durch reflxion des blitzes.
> so ein oldtimerstreifen am reifen waere mir ehrlich gesagt auch zu pornomaessig.
> 
> fuer mich ist das remedy ein all-to-do bike, deshalb auch ein flaschenhalter (flaschenhalteroption war fuer mich bei der bikesuche eine absolute voraussetzung). und fuer den bikepark wuerd ich mir sowieso kein remedy nehmen....



"all-to-do" -> besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können! Mein 8er muss auch für ziemlich alles herhalten ;-) bräuchte eigentlich noch einen zweiten LRS für mein Straßentraining ;-)

Gratulation an die neuen Remedy-Besitzer! Scharfe Teile habt Ihr da gekauft!
Gruß und ride on - Kristian


----------



## sramx9 (20. Februar 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Hi Nicki,
> das sind keine Weißwanreifen. Das ist der Flankenschutz von Kenda und der reflektiert. Mit Blitz sehen die auf Fotos immer weiß aus, in natura dunkel grau-braun mit Glittereffekt.


 

Irgendwie schade. Muss ich wohl doch mit Tipp-ex arbeiten 
Habe von meinem auch schon dutzende von Bilder gemacht - aber noch keine Komplettaufnahme bzw. Aufnahme von den Reifen - dann wäre mir das wohl auch schon aufgefallen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bikeop (20. Februar 2009)

her mit den pics!

ps: nobby nic gibts mit weisser schulter, bin aber nicht sicher, obs den 2.4er auch so gibt.


----------



## Remedy8 (20. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ja bitte!



Servus!

ALSO: Die Aktivierung des Floodgates ist wirklich etwas fummelig, allerdings habe ich es geschafft, die Druckstufe nicht zu verdrehen. Ist wohl ein kleiner Kritikpunkt an der Lyrik...

Aber wie gesagt: Ich für meinen Teil fahre (bis dato) zu 100 % OHNE Floodgate!

Ich will auch BILDER sehen!
Gruß Kristian


----------



## mike_ranger (20. Februar 2009)

Bilder


----------



## sramx9 (20. Februar 2009)

Hab jetzt auch neueste Fotos


----------



## sramx9 (20. Februar 2009)

@ stylefaktor.

bezüglich Farbkombi gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht 
Zu dem anderen: ich wusste, dass so ein Kommentar kommt. Aber die Goldenen gefielen mir einfach zu gut  ;-)

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## gernott (20. Februar 2009)

Hello an die Gemeinde.

Ich bin gerade im Endspurt meines Endscheidungsprozesses
(ist eher schon eine Prozession ) was ein Geschenk an mich betrifft. ;-)
Es soll ein REMEDY werden.
Recht sicher bin ich mir Ã¼ber das 7er.
Ich bin eher ein Freund von Stahlfeder- Gabeln, die HÃ¶henverstellung mittels U-Turn stÃ¶rt mich nicht ( hatte mal eine Psylo U-Turn) auch wenn 2 Step verlockend ist.
Und in letzter Zeit gefallen mir anscheinend sowieso die gÃ¼nstigeren Gruppen von Shimano immer besser.  (baue nun sogar auf meine Renner UltegraSL statt Dura Ace .. aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema)
Also lacht das REMEDY 7 mit Lyric U-Turn und SLX.

Ein paar Fragen dazu.
Ich schwanke etwas zwischen der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 17,5 und 19,5.
Bin 180 groÃ, SchritthÃ¶he 82cm (also eher lÃ¤ngerer OberkÃ¶rper)
Wenn ich die Geometrie Angaben von TREK ansehe sollte das 17,5 das Richtige fÃ¼r mich sein auf Grund der (horizontalen) OberrohrlÃ¤nge von 59cm. (mein VT hat ca. 58 und passt mir sehr gut)

Meine Bitte dazu.
KÃ¶nnte jemand von den glÃ¼cklichen REMEDY Besitzern in GrÃ¶Ãe M (17,5) und L (19,5) mir den Gefallen tun und die horizontale OberrohrlÃ¤nge, also Mitte Steuerrohr-Mitte SattelstÃ¼tze, messen und hier schreiben? MÃ¶chte sicher sein dass die Katalogangabe stimmt.
Weiters wÃ¤re ich dankbar wenn mir Besitzer von M und L REMEDYS mir (nochmals) kurz sagen kÃ¶nnten wie groÃ sie sind, welche RahmengrÃ¶Ãe sie fahren und wie diese ihnen passt.

Weitere Frage.
Das Motion Control IS ist mir nicht klar. Was und wie kann nun eingestellt werden bzw. wie funktioniert es. Ist soweit ich verstanden habe ein Lockout mit âÃberlastsicherungâ.
Leider habe ich auf der SRAM/ROCKSHOX Homepage nichts gefunden was mir an ErklÃ¤rung gereicht hÃ¤tte.

Danke vorab schon fÃ¼r die Entscheidungshilfen, ich freu mich schon aufs Bestellen ;-)

GrÃ¼Ãe 

Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_ranger (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gernott

Wenn du so ein Bike kaufen möchstest solltest du unbedingt beide Rahmengrössen testen.
Mein Händler (Stonebite, Sissach Schweiz) hat mir das XL und das L zum Fahren gegeben. So konnte ich bei Grössen je 2-3 Stunden probefahren und mir so auf meiner Hausstrecke einen guten Eindruck von den Grössen machen.
Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich beide probiert habe, so bin ich mit Schrittlänge 92cm auf ein XL gekommen.
Du must wirklich selber testen, nicht darauf hören was die meisten Händler sagen, die wollen dir nämlich das verkaufen, was sie gerade rumstehen haben.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## sramx9 (20. Februar 2009)

@ gernott

7er - 19,5 er  - Mitte Mitte = 61,3cm 
Zollstock aber nur mit Augenmaß horizontal gehalten.
Aber diese Angaben scheinen zu stimmen.

( Ultegra ist natürlich ein böser Abstieg - Ironie   grins )

Gruß 
Jörg


----------



## noco (20. Februar 2009)

@gernott

Hab das 17.5
Oberrohrlänge stimmt = 59cm
Schrittlänge 82cm
Grösse: 174cm

Meins passt mir wunderbar, das niedrige Oberrohr macht sehr viel aus wenn man das Radl gewollt od.
ungewollt links/rechts abkippen muss oder doch mal nach vorne vom Sattel springen muss - sind alles Dinge 
die dem Spass auf dem Rad sehr zuträglich sind. 

Zur Oberrohrlänge:
Ich hab mir einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert, erstens weil ich es direkter mag und so gewohnt bin und zum zweiten 
- was jetzt dich betrifft - weil mir die ganze Geschichte nach vorne eine Spur zu lang war. Das dürfte dir allerdings 
entgegen kommen....

Ps: Was Mike Ranger sagt w. PROBEFAHREN trifft natürlich 100% zu!

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## Smourock17 (20. Februar 2009)

wow... das asynchrone steuerrrohr gibt mir mehr grip, mehr steifigkeit, weniger gewicht, ständigen kontakt zum boden und sogar der hinterbau funktioniert besser!

es ist unglaublich! ich nehme mein E2 sogar mit in den Urlaub. seit ich E2 besitze kann ich viel besser schlafen! E2 hat meinem Schamhaar zu nie dagewesenem Glanz geholfen!

so ein bullshit...


----------



## noco (20. Februar 2009)

Hä? Was is mit dir los?

Aso - *Ironhorse Sunday Factory....*alles klar!


----------



## lu-casino (20. Februar 2009)

http://change.**********.de/change_please/5367337/


----------



## Smourock17 (20. Februar 2009)

selten so nen schlichten und treffend guten Werbetext gelesen!
Das ist alles


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Februar 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Ich fände ganz weisse Reifen auch ganz sexy




schäm Dich. So fahre ich nicht mehr mit Dir... 

Wie wärs dann gleich mit dem Fat Frank ... http://www.veloplus.ch/veloartikel/shopartikeldetail.asp?grp=6213


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Februar 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Hi Nicki,
> das sind keine Weißwanreifen. Das ist der Flankenschutz von Kenda und der reflektiert. Mit Blitz sehen die auf Fotos immer weiß aus, in natura dunkel grau-braun mit Glittereffekt.



Ach so. Das muss man ja wissen. Wäre eigentlich für unsere Nightrides ganz praktisch. Leider werde ich die Reifen sofort runterschmeissen. Es liegen schon gröbere im Keller:

2.4er Maxxis Advantage (falt) für vorne
2.4er Maxxis Ardent (falt) für hinten
Taugen die Kenda was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_ranger (20. Februar 2009)

Na der Fette Frank sieht doch ganz gut aus 

Früher gabs mal auf vielen Bikes die man so kaufte auch weisse Reifen, ist leider ein wenig aus der Mode gekommen.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## Remedy8 (20. Februar 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ach so. Das muss man ja wissen. Wäre eigentlich für unsere Nightrides ganz praktisch. Leider werde ich die Reifen sofort runterschmeissen. Es liegen schon gröbere im Keller:
> 
> 2.4er Maxxis Advantage (falt) für vorne
> 2.4er Maxxis Ardent (falt) für hinten
> Taugen die Kenda was???



Fahre die KENDA zwar nicht selber, aber würde Sie Dir gerne abkaufen!

Warte auf einen Preisvorschlag.

Gruß Kristian


----------



## bikeop (20. Februar 2009)

gernott schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Ein paar Fragen dazu.
> Ich schwanke etwas zwischen der Rahmengröße 17,5 und 19,5.
> ...



mit 179cm groesse, schrittlaenge 85cm habe ich mich eindeutig fuer den M rahmen entschieden und den vorbau ein bissl verlaengert.
die ueberlegungen dazu hab ich weiter oben gepostet, die vergleichende probefahrt hat mich ueberzeugt.

59cm horizontale "Oberrohrlänge" beim M stimmt exakt (nachgemessen).

motion control ist nix anderes als eine druckstufenverstellung. man kann dabei die druckstufe so weit zudrehen, dass es quasi einem lockout gleich kommt.

ps: glaub jetzt hab ich dir zweimal geantwortet...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Fahre die KENDA zwar nicht selber, aber würde Sie Dir gerne abkaufen!
> 
> Warte auf einen Preisvorschlag.
> 
> Gruß Kristian



Noch habe ich nicht gekauft. Das dauert noch 1-2 Wochen. Aber ich melde mich dann.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> mit 179cm groesse, schrittlaenge 85cm habe ich mich eindeutig fuer den M rahmen entschieden und den vorbau ein bissl verlaengert.
> die ueberlegungen dazu hab ich weiter oben gepostet, die vergleichende probefahrt hat mich ueberzeugt.
> 
> 59cm horizontale "Oberrohrlänge" beim M stimmt exakt (nachgemessen).
> ...



Ich glaube, jeder muss eine Probefahrt machen, um die Entscheidung fällen zu können: Ich bin 1,73m gross und werde mich vermutlich für den L Rahmen entscheiden. Folgende Gründe:


Rahmengrösse Trek M: 41cm; L 47cm. Mein Edison hat in M Rahmengrösse 48cm: Ergo L bei Trek entspricht M bei Bionicon.

Oberrohrlänge Trek M: 59cm; Trek L: 62cm. Mein Eidson hat in M 56cm, Golden Willow in M: 61cm. Das bedeutet wieder L bei Trek entspricht M bei Bionicon (Golden willow).
Vorteil L bei Trek (für mich) besser im Uphill und weniger Überschlagsgefühle im Downhill bei kurzem Vorbei wegen längerem Radstand. Jeder muss selber wissen, was er bevorzugt. Hier bei mir im Basler Jura, geht es meistens bergauf. Ich bin Tourenbiker. Hier gibt es keine Bikeparks in unmittelbarer Nähe und keine Shuttles. Deshalb wird L besser für mich sein. Das muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Beim Bionicon Supershuttle war mir L definitiv zu lang. In der Lenzerheide gab es heftige Überschlagsgefühle. Aber Beim L Remedy war das überhaupt nicht so. Ich fand die Sitzposition prima, sowohl im Uphill als auch im Downhill.

Also wie schon jeder sagt. Probefahren und dann entscheiden.


----------



## bikulus (20. Februar 2009)

Stimmt schon, das jeder für sich entscheiden muss was er fährt aber ich bin z.B. 1,76 und das M passt super, würde sogar noch den Vorbau 1 bis 2 cm kürzer machen. Mit dem L wird das bergab alle zu gestreckt und die Kontrolle leidet, da hilft dir dann auch nicht dass du meinst weniger Überschlaggefühl hast. Würde sogar sagen, wenn du zu gestreckt bist, dann gehts viel eher vorn drüber, der Schwerpunkt ist zu weit vorn und das Bike wird schwer kontrollierbar. Wenn bergab nicht so wichtig, dann brauchst auch kein Remedy, dann nimm ein reines Tourenbike, noch leichter und spritziger
Viel Erfolg bei der Entscheidung
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (20. Februar 2009)

Die Rahmengrößen in Buchstaben sorgen eigentlich nur für Verwirrung und sind ziemlich unbrauchbar. Auschlaggebend ist vor allem die Oberrohrlänge und zweitrangig erst die Rahmenhöhe.(in cm od. inch).
 Fast wichtiger als die klassisch gemessene RH ist m.E. die reelle Überstandshöhe des Rahmens, sagen wir mal ca. 30cm vorm Sitzrohr gemessen.

@Nicki
Beim *17,5 *Rahmen muss es heissen: *43cm* - nicht 41cm 

Bernd


----------



## bikeop (20. Februar 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich glaube, jeder muss eine Probefahrt machen, um die Entscheidung fällen zu können: Ich bin 1,73m gross und werde mich vermutlich für den L Rahmen entscheiden. Folgende Gründe:
> 
> 
> Rahmengrösse Trek M: 41cm; L 47cm. Mein Edison hat in M Rahmengrösse 48cm: Ergo L bei Trek entspricht M bei Bionicon.
> ...



probefahren ist jedenfalls sinnvoll. weil das ideale sitzgefuehl fuer jeden wohl ein bissl anders ist.
die rahmenhoehe ist bei diesem sitzgefuehl nicht so entscheidend wie die oberrohrlaenge (hier kommt zusaetzlich der sitzrohrwinkel ins spiel).

was fuer mich interessant war ist die tatsache, dass ich mich mit dem kleineren rahmen auf einer 15-20%rampe(asfalt) leichter getan hab  - offensichtlich weil ich den druck leichter aufs vorderrad gebracht habe. auch mit nicht abgesenkter gabel ist mir das vorderrad nicht aufgestiegen. diesen effekt habe ich nun mit dem etwas laengeren vorbau noch verstaerkt.

der KLEINERE rahmen hat vorteile auf technischen trails, in engen turns (man kommt an steilstufen auch leichter hinter den sattel), ist leichter.
der GROESSERE punktet vor allem in speedigen abfahrten und bei langen tagestouren, weil man mmn seine kraft effizienter in vortrieb umsetzen kann. ausserdem bringt man ab groesse L auch eine ordentliche trinkflasche unter.

so spielt neben dem gefühl eben auch der geplante einsatzbereich bei der groessenentscheidung eine rolle.

uebrigens: bei uns in den alpen gehts interessanterweise gleich viel bergauf wie bergab.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> uebrigens: bei uns in den alpen gehts interessanterweise gleich viel bergauf wie bergab.



Du hast natürlich recht. Ich meinte "zeittechnisch" geht es meistens bergauf. Runter bin ich immer deutlich schneller.


----------



## bikeop (21. Februar 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht. Ich meinte "zeittechnisch" geht es meistens bergauf. Runter bin ich immer deutlich schneller.



mit dem remedy wirds dann noch "mehr" bergauf....


----------



## jojada1 (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo
ich fahre bei 181cm Körpergröße und gleicher Schrittlänge (82cm) ein Remedy7 im Gr. M und komme bestens mit der Größe zurecht. Auf dem L-Rahmen fühle ich mich v.a. auf Singletrails unwohl, er ist mit zu sperrig im Handling.
Gruss


----------



## mike_ranger (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Meines Erachtens ist der Einsatzbereich und die Schrittlänge sicher am wichtigsten.
Ich habe wie gesagt 92cm Schrittlänge.
Wenn du 82cm hast, macht das M schon Sinn, wenn du wendig auf den Trails unterwegs sein möchstes.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## DOWNFLOW (21. Februar 2009)

Ist die sattelstütze eigentlich VOLL versenkbar???? Habe dazu in den alten beiträgen nichts gefunden...


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

Bei manchen Bikes muss man einfach testen.

Erfahrungen von mir z.B.:

             Größe         Oberrohr  Vorbau

Stumpjumper L   612         105      lag mir überhaupt nicht!
SX Trail              L   606           80      ging gut
Enduro SL       L   620           80      ging gut
Spark                 L   610         105      super!    
Remedy          L   615           90      passt 1a 

Giant MCM Racehardtail in L mit 120er Vorbau ging auch super (bis S2-3 )

Ach ja, das ganze bei Körpergröße 186cm und 89cm Schrittlänge!


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

DOWNFLOW schrieb:


> Ist die sattelstütze eigentlich VOLL versenkbar???? Habe dazu in den alten beiträgen nichts gefunden...



Nein


----------



## sramx9 (21. Februar 2009)

DOWNFLOW schrieb:


> Ist die sattelstütze eigentlich VOLL versenkbar???? Habe dazu in den alten beiträgen nichts gefunden...



Gerade probiert.
NEIN - es bleiben beim 19,5er ca. 5 cm draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. Februar 2009)

@ franzam

wat is S2-3 ???


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ franzam
> 
> wat is S2-3 ???




Guckst Du hier:

http://www.singletrail-skala.de.vu/


----------



## sramx9 (21. Februar 2009)

ah ja.
Danke


----------



## bikeop (21. Februar 2009)

DOWNFLOW schrieb:


> Ist die sattelstütze eigentlich VOLL versenkbar???? Habe dazu in den alten beiträgen nichts gefunden...



interessante frage!!
also bei meinem M remedy ist nach 27cm im sattelrohr schluss - ohne ersichtlichen grund.  (vom sattelrohr her sollte eigentlich beim M ungefaehr 6 cm mehr / =33cm/ moeglich sein....)

vergleichswerte??


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> interessante frage!!
> also bei meinem M remedy ist nach 27cm im sattelrohr schluss - ohne ersichtlichen grund.  (vom sattelrohr her sollte eigentlich beim M ungefaehr 6 cm mehr / =33cm/ moeglich sein....)
> 
> vergleichswerte??



in L 23cm versenkbar - bis halt die Schraube für die Wippe kommt. Sieht aber so aus als ob das Querrohr, durch das die Wippenschraube geht abgeschliffen ist -allerdings nicht genug, dass die Stütze vorbei geht. Ausserdem ist das Sitzrohr nicht gerade.


----------



## noco (21. Februar 2009)

Ja wenn man fest drückt und schiebt geht´s schon weiter rein.  
Das ist anscheinend bei allen so. Allerdings ist die Stütze sehr, sehr lang und wird i.d.R. gekürzt - wobei wir wieder bei der Beinlänge wären. 
Ich meine, bei langen Beinen und kleinem Rahmen braucht man ja evtl. die ganze Länge der Stütze, aber in dem Fall muss man sie ja dann auch nicht gaanz versenken bei der Abfahrt. Wenn man das unbedingt will müsste das Sitzrohr vielleicht unten etwas ausgerieben werden.

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Ja wenn man fest drückt und schiebt geht´s schon weiter rein.
> Das ist anscheinend bei allen so. Allerdings ist die Stütze sehr, sehr lang und wird i.d.R. gekürzt - wobei wir wieder bei der Beinlänge wären.
> Ich meine, bei langen Beinen und kleinem Rahmen braucht man ja evtl. die ganze Länge der Stütze, aber in dem Fall muss man sie ja dann auch nicht gaanz versenken bei der Abfahrt. Wenn man das unbedingt will müsste das Sitzrohr vielleicht unten etwas ausgerieben werden.
> 
> ...



Mit Ausreiben würde es wahrscheinlich gehen, aber ganz rein muß ich die Stütze glücklicherweise nicht haben. Für unsere Mittelgebirgsgegend kommt eh ne Speedball rein


----------



## bikeop (21. Februar 2009)

also bei der schwingenaufhaengung komm ich leicht vorbei.
ich nehme an, dass das problem die schweissstelle oben am sitzrohr ist. wenn da der winkel nicht exakt stimmt, kommt die sattelstuetze nich exakt axial in den unteren teil des sattelrohrs und steht an.

aber eigentlich wuerde ich ganz laienhaft annehmen, dass man sowas mit "innerer schienung" schweisst - oder der schweisser hat diese schienung nicht ganz nach unten geschoben oder die schienung hatte minimales spiel.
wasweissich.


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> also bei der schwingenaufhaengung komm ich leicht vorbei.
> ich nehme an, dass das problem die schweissstelle oben am sitzrohr ist. wenn da der winkel nicht exakt stimmt, kommt die sattelstuetze nich exakt axial in den unteren teil des sattelrohrs und steht an.
> 
> aber eigentlich wuerde ich ganz laienhaft annehmen, dass man sowas mit "innerer schienung" schweisst - oder der schweisser hat diese schienung nicht ganz nach unten geschoben oder die schienung hatte minimales spiel.
> wasweissich.



wahrscheinlich hast recht, aber seii es wie´s is, mir taugts, bzw. is´s wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (21. Februar 2009)

ja genau. wurstegal. a bissl wird sie eh gekuerzt - die sastü - und passt. ich werde jedenfalls keinen taiwanesischen schweisser zur rechenschaft ziehen.... (wichtiger waer eher zu wissen, dass kein kind bei der herstellung des bikes beteiligt war).


----------



## noco (21. Februar 2009)

> Mit Ausreiben würde es wahrscheinlich gehen, aber ganz rein muß ich die Stütze glücklicherweise nicht haben. Für unsere Mittelgebirgsgegend kommt eh ne Speedball rein



Optimal, hab ne Gravity Dropper drin! 

Aaaaber halt, halt, stop - bitte gleich wieder vergessen was ich da mit Ausreiben und so geschrieben hab!
Als ich grade wieder so vor meinem Bike sitze und mit Wohlgefallen meine Augen über dessen angenehme Proportionen schweifen lasse, über die dynamischen und organischen Formen so nachsinne, fällt´s mir auf einmal wie Schuppen aus den Haaren:
 das Sitzrohr ist ja gar nicht gerade!!!
Kein Wunder dass sich die Stütze nach zwei Drittel immer schwerer reinschieben lässt!
Und das fällt mir nach 2 Monaten erst auf - sowas aber auch....

Bernd

PS: die Räder werden soweit ich weiß in Deutschland "hergestellt"!


----------



## bikeop (21. Februar 2009)

*tipp fuer alle M rahmen fahrer

*beim M rahmen laesst sich der flaschenhalter, um ca 3 cm nach unten versetzen, ohne dass die trinkflasche mit dem daempfer kollidiert.

man muss dazu den flaschenhalter natuerlich umbauen. 
aber theoretisch bringt man dannn eine 1000ml flasche ins rahmendreieck.


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

auch gemerkt




franzam schrieb:


> in L 23cm versenkbar - bis halt die Schraube für
> die Wippe kommt. Sieht aber so aus als ob das Querrohr, durch das die Wippenschraube geht abgeschliffen ist -allerdings nicht genug, dass die Stütze vorbei geht. Ausserdem ist das Sitzrohr nicht gerade.


----------



## bikeop (21. Februar 2009)

noco schrieb:


> optimal, hab ne gravity dropper drin!
> 
> aaaaber halt, halt, stop - bitte gleich wieder vergessen was ich da mit ausreiben und so geschrieben hab!
> Als ich grade wieder so vor meinem bike sitze und mit wohlgefallen meine augen über dessen angenehme proportionen schweifen lasse, über die dynamischen und organischen formen so nachsinne, * bist auch verliebt????* Fällt´s mir auf einmal wie schuppen aus den haaren:
> ...



ja beim haendler hin- und hergestellt....


----------



## gernott (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo nochmal 
und schon einmal Danke für die promten Antworten.
Das Bild ist nun schon recht klar. Ich glaube M ist das Richtige für ich. 
Werde aber vorher noch ein L zum Test bekommen bzw. Danke an Bikeopi für das Angebot sein M probezusitzen ;-)

Zu dem Motion Control.
IS bedeutet als dass das Floatgate intern zu verstellen ist ?

Grüße aus Graz

Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (21. Februar 2009)

Ok, deshalb hab ich auch "hergestellt" in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, genauer hätte es heissen müssen "assembled" .....klar kommt der Rahmen aus Taiwan, die verstehen was von Qualität! China oder gar Asien im weitesten Sinne wäre doch eine Schande, oder nicht?
Und ja, bin schwer 


Bernd


----------



## franzam (21. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> *tipp fuer alle M rahmen fahrer
> 
> *beim M rahmen laesst sich der flaschenhalter, um ca 3 cm nach unten versetzen, ohne dass die trinkflasche mit dem daempfer kollidiert.
> 
> ...



der sitz soweit oben, damit er nicht mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter des DHX 5 kollidiert

-war bei meinem Enduro so


----------



## bikeop (21. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> der sitz soweit oben, damit er nicht mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter des DHX 5 kollidiert
> 
> -war bei meinem Enduro so



ist klar. wenn man einen dhx verbaut, muss die flasche natuerlich oben bleiben. dann geht aberbeim 17.5er rahmen  maximal einen 700er (mit side cage)


----------



## bikeop (21. Februar 2009)

gernott schrieb:


> .....
> Zu dem Motion Control.
> IS bedeutet als dass das Floatgate intern zu verstellen ist ?
> 
> ...



also motion control bedeutet verstellbare druckstufe.

mission control bedeutet verstellbare high und lowspeed druckstufe, sowie verstellbares floodgate (das heisst plattform, deren sensibilitaet man einstellen kann, ab wann die gabel sich bewegen soll).

was jetzt bei einer rs lyric IS verbaut ist, weiss ich nicht. auf der sram homepage steht motion control und darunter ist bei einstellungen mission control beschrieben....

und die gabeln auf serienbikes wie dem remedy sind sowieso meistens custom made, dh sie koennen sich von aftermarket gabeln unterscheiden. da muss man den haendler fragen...(so ist am  8er remedy2009 serienmaessig eine 2step mit motion control, es wurden aber auch 8er mit 2step mission control ausgeliefert).


----------



## sramx9 (22. Februar 2009)

Hier schauen:

http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/2009/suspension/remedy_en.pdf

bei der IS Lyrik ( so wie sie bei meinem dran ist ) kann man "nur" Zug- und Druckstufe einstellen. 
Ein Floodgate gibt es nicht.
( kannst du auch bei meinen Fotos sehen - Bild 182 und 161 )

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## nitrous-20 (22. Februar 2009)

die stütze läßt sich nicht voll versenken weil sich das sitzrohr im bereich der umwerferbefestigung innen verjüngt.


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2009)

so sieht das Ding von innen aus:







auf jeden Fall darf man mal wieder ein Loch ins Tretlagergehäuse bohren, sonst säuft bei Mistwetter wieder das Innenlager ab

 Das hatte ich bei meinem Focus Crosser erst gemerkt als der Rost schon im Lager war


----------



## gernott (22. Februar 2009)

bezüglich Floatgate:

Kann schon sein dass ich da einer Begriffsverwirrung unterliege .
Darum auch meine Frage.
Rebound ist klar, Druckstufe auch.
Ich nehme an die Druckstufe der Lyric IS ist bis zum Lockout einstellbar ?

Wenn man sich aber das Manual von Rockshox

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/TM_MY09_E.pdf
ab Seite 26 

ansieht ist in der IS anscheinend auch dieser Kunsttoff Teil in der Dämpfung eingebaut von dem ich annahm es sei das Floatgate.
Bei der IS auf jeden Fall nicht von Aussen einstellbar daher meine Frage.

Ich finde die Seite nicht mehr, ich bilde mir aber ein irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass es intern verstellbar ist.
Eventuell stimmt aber meine Annahme was das Floatgate ist nicht.
Ich meine eine Art "Überlastsicherung" die auch bei gesperrter Gabel ab einem gewissen Stoß die Dämpfung kurzzeitig aufmacht.

grüße Gernot


----------



## sramx9 (22. Februar 2009)

@ gernot

Gerade mal probiert. Ist nicht ganz bis zum Lockout einstellbar. Aber fast.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## gernott (22. Februar 2009)

@Jörg

Danke Dir für die promte Antwort.

Darf ich Dich noch einmal bemühen.
Wenn Du die Gabel "blockiert" hast und Du fährst eine Stufe macht sie dann auf ?
Sollte auch beim am Stand springen bemerkbar sein. 

Grüße Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (22. Februar 2009)

gernott schrieb:


> @Jörg
> 
> Danke Dir für die promte Antwort.
> 
> ...



Probiere ich morgen mal. Bin zwar letztens die Stufe vor der Haustür runter gefahren - aber da war die Druckstufe nicht ganz zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gruß
Jörg


----------



## lkenschn (23. Februar 2009)

Hier mein Remedy8 (Modell 2008) in der All Mountainauslegung. Ausser Rahmen-Gabel-Kurbel ist alles geändert. Gewicht 13,1 fahrfertig inkl. Tacho.

Ist der genialste Rahmen den ich je gehabt habe.


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2009)

lkenschn schrieb:


> Hier mein Remedy8 (Modell 2008) in der All Mountainauslegung. Ausser Rahmen-Gabel-Kurbel ist alles geändert. Gewicht 13,1 fahrfertig inkl. Tacho.



Teileliste?
mit xt und Pedalen erscheint mir das etwas wenig


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Februar 2009)

ist ja auch ein spielzeugreifen drauf...


----------



## decolocsta (23. Februar 2009)




----------



## cos75 (23. Februar 2009)

Naja, zu gleichen Teilen Cross-Country und Downhill.


----------



## decolocsta (23. Februar 2009)

so gleich sind die Anteile jedoch nicht..... ausser leichtes abschüssiges Gelände wird als Downhill bezeichnet.


----------



## cos75 (23. Februar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> so gleich sind die Anteile jedoch nicht..... ausser leichtes abschüssiges Gelände wird als Downhill bezeichnet.


Hast mich falsch verstanden. War auch nicht so ernst gemeint von mir, deshalb der


----------



## mhedder (23. Februar 2009)

Hab nochmal ne kurze Frage an die stolzen Remedy-Besitzer:

Nutz jemand die ProPedal Funktion des Dämpfers?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2009)

hmm, ich hab irgendwo auch noch ein paar Fast Fred rumliegen


----------



## decolocsta (23. Februar 2009)

cos75 schrieb:


> Hast mich falsch verstanden. War auch nicht so ernst gemeint von mir, deshalb der



Hab schon richtig verstanden


----------



## lkenschn (23. Februar 2009)

Hier wie gewünscht eine kurze Teileliste:

Rahmen: Trek Remedy 8 inkl. Fox RP 23 
Gabel: Lyrik 2 Step
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 4Axis 44
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Carbon
Griffe: Ergon
Schalthebel: X9
Schaltwerk: X9
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: XT
Innenlager: XT
Kassette: XT
Züge Nokon
Sattelstütze: Race Face Next
Sattel: SLR XP
Bremsen: Avid Ultimate 203mm VR und HR inkl. Titanschrauben und Matchmaker
Naben: DT 240s
Speichen: Aero Lite
Nippel: DT Pro Lock
Felgen: DT 5.1D
Reifen: Mountain King 2,4 Supersonic oder Nobbi Nic 2,4
Schläuche: Latex

Wie gesagt ich habe das Rad Richtung All Mountain angepasst daher keine Reifen mit 800 Gramm pro Stück.


----------



## lkenschn (23. Februar 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ne kurze Frage an die stolzen Remedy-Besitzer:
> 
> Nutz jemand die ProPedal Funktion des Dämpfers?



Ich nutze die ProPedal Funktion des Bikes häufig. Ich fahre damit aber auch eher Touren als im "Enduro Einsatz". Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das eine Plattform Dämpfung gerade an der Gabel an besonders steilen Stellen bergab das absacken der Gabel verhindert.


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Februar 2009)

das ist ja das schöne am all-mountain-begriff: jeder definiert ihn anders. mit supersonic-reifen fahr ich nicht mal CC-rennen.


----------



## noco (23. Februar 2009)

@Ikenschn

Warum gerade dieser Lrs?
Sind die Bontrager nicht leichter?

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkenschn (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Noco,

an dem Remedy 8 war eine Bontrager Rythem Comp. Der erste Grund der Satz wog ca. 2000 Gramm das genaue Gewicht weis ich nicht mehr. Der zweite Grund ich bin absoluter DT Swiss-Fan und liebe den Zahnscheibenfreilauf. Von der einfachen Wartung der Naben und den tollen Sound mal ganz zu schweigen.

Der Laufradsatz ist im Prinzip identisch mit den EX1750 jedoch mit etwas anderen Nippeln ausgestattet. Gewicht laut meiner Küchenwage:
VR 891 Gramm HR 965 Gramm also Gesamt 1856 Gesamt.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Hades121 (23. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ... entspricht es einem 2009er remedy8 out of the box...
> ...groesse M, mit obigen aenderungen, ohne pedale: 12.9kg.



Ein 8er mit 12,9 kg out of the box? Das kann ich nicht glauben! Das von mir vor 2 Wochen gewogene 8er war 1kg schwerer! 

Gruß
Hades121


----------



## noco (23. Februar 2009)

Ja ok, habe gedacht es wären die Elite drauf gewesen und die sind eben auch mit ca. 1850g angegeben.
Momentan ärgerts mich, daß das aktuelle 9er Remedy den Pro Scandium Satz drauf hat (1650g - Herstellerangabe) und letztes Jahr also auf meinem 9er sind "nur" die Elite drauf...
Wollte zuerst einen leichten Satz bauen und hab dann schnell gemerkt dass es nicht einfach ist, den Serien Lrs zu unterbieten - ja eigentlich unmöglich wenn´s noch bezahlbar und stabil genug sein soll!

Bernd


----------



## bikeop (23. Februar 2009)

Hades121 schrieb:


> Ein 8er mit 12,9 kg out of the box? Das kann ich nicht glauben! Das von mir vor 2 Wochen gewogene 8er war 1kg schwerer!
> 
> Gruß
> Hades121



auf meiner waage war es genau so. +/- drei prozent messfehler auf beiden seiten und wir sind fast dort...


----------



## bikeop (23. Februar 2009)

lkenschn schrieb:


> Hallo Noco,
> 
> an dem Remedy 8 war eine Bontrager Rythem Comp. Der erste Grund der Satz wog ca. 2000 Gramm das genaue Gewicht weis ich nicht mehr. Der zweite Grund ich bin absoluter DT Swiss-Fan und liebe den Zahnscheibenfreilauf. Von der einfachen Wartung der Naben und den tollen Sound mal ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> ...



bontrager naben sind eh von dt swiss


----------



## noco (23. Februar 2009)

Aber die hört man nicht!


----------



## CrossTec (23. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> bontrager naben sind eh von dt swiss



An den aktuellen nicht (mehr)!


----------



## franzam (23. Februar 2009)

CrossTec schrieb:


> An den aktuellen nicht (mehr)!



meine Vorderradnaben hört man auch nicht



.. die hinteren 240er sind aber auch recht leise im Vergleich zu meiner Tune


----------



## lkenschn (23. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> bontrager naben sind eh von dt swiss



Ja leider meines Wissens nicht die Comp sondern erst ab Elite.

Die Comp waren mir auch nicht steif genug im Vergleich zu den DT Laufrädern.


----------



## sramx9 (25. Februar 2009)

gernott schrieb:


> @Jörg
> 
> Danke Dir für die promte Antwort.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Gernot,

sorry - habe es noch nicht probiert. 
Hier ein Auszug aus der technischen Dokumentation der Lyrik:

"hinweis: die druckstufeneinstellung wirkt sich nicht auf die leistung der gabel bei starken stössen aus"

Ich interpretiere mal, dass die Gabel dann tatsächlich auf macht.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Februar 2009)

@Gernott
Ja, genau so funktioniert es!


----------



## bikeop (25. Februar 2009)

ja funktioniert. habs gestern auf der kellerstiege ausprobiert. 
(denke die eingesparte lowspeed druckstufe wird nicht allzu sehr abgehen).


----------



## bikulus (25. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass hier jemand mal was von einem Vergleich Remedy zu Spicy geschrieben hat, das würde mich interessieren.
Danke schon mal
Bikulus


----------



## sramx9 (25. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ja funktioniert. habs gestern auf der kellerstiege ausprobiert.
> (denke die eingesparte lowspeed druckstufe wird nicht allzu sehr abgehen).


 

Solche Aktionen kann ich bei unserer engen Kellertreppe vergessen 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bikeop (25. Februar 2009)

bikulus schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass hier jemand mal was von einem Vergleich Remedy zu Spicy geschrieben hat, das würde mich interessieren.
> Danke schon mal
> Bikulus


 
ich bin auf beiden bikes gesessen und jeweils kleine shoprunden mit steilen anstiegen gefahren - kann also nix ueber downhill und trail eigenschaften sagen.
nur soviel: das spicy braucht unbedingt eine absenkbare gabel. damit geht es ganz fein bergauf, dennoch ist das remedy mmn dabei klar im vorteil. dieses gefuehl erklaert auch die geo - das spicy hat im vergleich zu fast allen langhubigen allmountain konkurrenten einen rel. flachen sitzwinkel. als kleinen nachteil empfinde ich auch das "zugebaute" rahmendreieck (kein platz fuer flaschenhalter). 
aber bei kaufentscheidung zwischen diesen beiden bikes, wuerde ich auf jeden fall probefahrten empfehlen.


----------



## bikulus (25. Februar 2009)

danke schon mal für das feedback
interessant wäre hatlt der downhill part, vor allem auf Trail lastigen Strecken
Bikulus


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne am WE mein Remedy 8 bestellen. Ich bin mir aber wegen den Bremsen noch nicht so im klaren:
XT belassen (200/200mm)?
Upgrade auf Elixir R (200/200mm)? Aber im letzten Bremsentest wurde von "irreversiblen, sich verziehenden Bremsscheiben bei höheren Temperaturen" gesprochen. Das geht ja gar nicht.
doch auf die Saint wechseln (die ist aber wieder schwerer)?
oder ganz was anderes...
Hat von Euch jemand schon mal die Druckpunktverstellung ausprobiert? Lässt sich da an der XT der Druckpunkt auf "knallhart" und "bissig" verstellen?

Würde mich über Feedback freuen, was meine Entscheidung leichter macht.


----------



## mike_ranger (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo Nitro

Falls du folgendes noch nicht gelesen hast, was intressantes über die Elixir.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368339



Grüsse, Ranger

Nachtrag:
Ich kann mir kaum Vorstellen, dass eine Bremsscheibe sich so stark erhitzen soll, dass sich diese verzieht.
Vor allem wenn du 200er Scheiben im Auge hast. Die sind so gross, dass die Kühlung entsprechend besser ist.


----------



## nobraxs (25. Februar 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte gerne am WE mein Remedy 8 bestellen. Ich bin mir aber wegen den Bremsen noch nicht so im klaren:
> XT belassen (200/200mm)?
> ...



Hallo Niki-Nitro,

ich verkaufe gerade viele meiner Teile und die Teile vom neuen Remedy9 meiner Freundin hier im Bikemarkt. Unter anderem steht auch die Bremse...



















zum Verkauf. Da ich noch eine Oro K24 getunt mit goldenen Schrauben hier habe wird sie diese mit Alligator Windcutter in 180mm (Gold ;o) fahren... reicht bei 55kg in voller Montur sicherlich.

Deinen Bericht Bezüglich der Scheiben kenne ich nicht, aber wenn du der Avid Scheibe nicht vertraust, dann lass die 203er Shimano vorn drin und ich gebe dir meine 203mm (baugleich mir der aus dem Remedy 8 vorn) bei der Bremse dabei. 

Hier mal ein paar Bewertungen.
http://www.mtbr.com

http://www.mtbtrailreview.com

Bei Interesse einfach PM

Grüße

NoBraxs

PS: Fahre selbst eine Saint - ziemlich schwer, relativ schlecht zu dosieren, aber dafür ohne Ende Power... endlich kann ich an Serpentinen umsetzen ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (25. Februar 2009)

XT belassen!
warum?
bewaehrte bremse, keine kinderkrankheiten mehr, mineralöl statt bremsfluessigkeit, ersatzteile de facto ueberall erhaeltlich (dh auch im bikeurlaub, wo man ein ersatzteil uu schnell braucht). belaege nach verschleiss der originalteile evtl durch belaege von anderen hersteller wechseln (zb swissstop).


----------



## Goldhamster (25. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## Goldhamster (25. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## lkenschn (25. Februar 2009)

Goldhamster schrieb:


> .


Login meiner Frau


----------



## lkenschn (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe schon mal eine XT und eine Avid Ultimate am Remedy getestet. Ich finde die Druckpunktverstellung bei beiden Bremsen überflüssig. Mir gefällt die Ultimate besser. Die XT hat zwar eine etwas höhere Bremsleistung aber ich finde die Avid besser zu dosieren und der Bremshebel liegt ergonomischer in meiner Hand.

Ich bin die Avid Ultimate in der Kombi 203 / 185 schon knapp ein halbes Jahr am Remedy gefahren und bin absolut begeisterst. Die Bremskraft reichte für mich (85Kg) immer locker aus. Seid kurzem fahre ich auch hinten eine 203 mm Scheibe.

Im Vergleich zu den 185 mm Scheiben schleifen die 203 mm Scheiben ein wenig mehr. Von den in der Bravo beschriebenen verzeihen bei höheren Temperaturen konnte ich bis jetzt nichts feststellen.

Die neue Elexir soll ja 15% bis 20 % mehr Bremskraft haben als die Ultimate.

Viele Grüße

Lars


----------



## gernott (26. Februar 2009)

@allen Beteiligten 

Danke für die promten Antworten.
Für mich ist soweit alles klar.
"Größenfestlegungs"- Testfahrten folgen demnächst.  .. wenn es nicht wieder schneit.

Greetings Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Februar 2009)

gernott schrieb:


> @allen Beteiligten
> 
> Danke für die promten Antworten.
> Für mich ist soweit alles klar.
> "Größenfestlegungs"- Testfahrten folgen demnächst.  .. wenn es nicht wieder schneit.



Na bitte  Ich dachte du hast es schon gekauft - hab da wohl was falsch gelesen. Hopp Hopp!!!


----------



## stylefaktor (26. Februar 2009)

lkenschn schrieb:


> Von den in der Bravo beschriebenen verzeihen bei höheren Temperaturen konnte ich bis jetzt nichts feststellen.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Vielleicht haben sich nur ihre Gesichter verzogen 
Die Masterfrage ob Sram oder Shimano...... Ich fahre nun Shimano komplett und meine Freundin Sram/Avid, vor einem Jahr war es noch genau andersrum. Was ist besser, was schlechter? Beides und Nichts, zumindest im High End Bereich. Unterhalb XT spricht aber widerum alles für Shimano, da hatte sogar die Bike mal vollkommen Recht.
Dann lasst uns doch in unserer Diskussion auf die Optik beschränken und herzlich drüber streiten.

Viel Spaß Euch allen mit Euren schönen Bikes! Am Wochenende wird's endlich wärmer!


----------



## bikeop (26. Februar 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. Vielleicht haben sich nur ihre Gesichter verzogen
> Die Masterfrage ob Sram oder Shimano...... Ich fahre nun Shimano komplett und meine Freundin Sram/Avid, vor einem Jahr war es noch genau andersrum. Was ist besser, was schlechter? Beides und Nichts, zumindest im High End Bereich. Unterhalb XT spricht aber widerum alles für Shimano, da hatte sogar die Bike mal vollkommen Recht.
> Dann lasst uns doch in unserer Diskussion auf die Optik beschränken und herzlich drüber streiten.
> 
> Viel Spaß Euch allen mit Euren schönen Bikes! Am Wochenende wird's endlich wärmer!


 
am wochenende nehm ich aber die zwei bretter statt der neuen aludose.


----------



## gernott (26. Februar 2009)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Na bitte  Ich dachte du hast es schon gekauft - hab da wohl was falsch gelesen. Hopp Hopp!!!



*lach*
nein , war jedes WE Skitouren
Martin (danke für den Tip) borgt mir sein M zum probieren und beim Janger gibts ein L.
Hoffe es geht sich (der Lawinengefahr sei Dank) diese WE aus.

Was ist mir Dir, schon zurück vom Surfen ?

LG
Gernot


----------



## sramx9 (26. Februar 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. Vielleicht haben sich nur ihre Gesichter verzogen
> Die Masterfrage ob Sram oder Shimano...... Ich fahre nun Shimano komplett und meine Freundin Sram/Avid, vor einem Jahr war es noch genau andersrum. Was ist besser, was schlechter? Beides und Nichts, zumindest im High End Bereich. Unterhalb XT spricht aber widerum alles für Shimano, da hatte sogar die Bike mal vollkommen Recht.
> Dann lasst uns doch in unserer Diskussion auf die Optik beschränken und herzlich drüber streiten.
> 
> Viel Spaß Euch allen mit Euren schönen Bikes! Am Wochenende wird's endlich wärmer!


 

Hmmm - nur über Optik diskutieren ???
( Schade - würde gerne über die 3.0 !!! Schaltung am Faltrad sprechen die absolut poblemlos funktioniert - aber das lasse ich  )
Nun zur Optik : SRAM !!!      ( bin aber kein Shimano-Verächter )

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## stylefaktor (26. Februar 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Nun zur Optik : SRAM !!!
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Ein anderes Statement kann man bei dem Forumnamen auch nicht erwarten


----------



## bikeop (26. Februar 2009)

je flacher das land, desto wichtiger die optik des bikes. 

(schnell weglauf...)


----------



## stylefaktor (26. Februar 2009)

Genau! Deswegen fahr ich XTR! Und keine Angst -Dich krieg ich auch noch!


----------



## bikeop (26. Februar 2009)

xtr? holland also.

(diesmal: schnell wegfahr....)


----------



## Remedy8 (26. Februar 2009)

Meine Wahl:
Shimano XT -> absolut traumhafte Optik _U N D_ Funktion!
Einzige Alternative: Shimano Saint... (wenn nur der Preis nicht so hoch wäre)

Gruß Kristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (26. Februar 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Meine Wahl:
> Shimano XT -> absolut traumhafte Optik _U N D_ Funktion!
> Einzige Alternative: Shimano Saint... (wenn nur der Preis nicht so hoch wäre)
> 
> Gruß Kristian


 
jö, ein echter biker!!


----------



## sramx9 (26. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> je flacher das land, desto wichtiger die optik des bikes.
> 
> (schnell weglauf...)


 

aber gaaanz schnell weg du 
bin zugezogener !!! In meiner Heimat ist die Erde 3dimensional.
Ich habe das Thema Optik nicht eröffnet - über Technik soll ja nicht diskutiert werden 
Außerdem: Bin "richtiger" Ingenieur - kein Architekt - mir ist die Technik etwas wichtiger - uuups - noch`n Seitenhieb 
In Sachen Sram / Shimano ist bei meinen Rädern Gleichstand.
Kann eigentlich über beides nicht wirklich Schlechtes sagen.
Aber der Händler der mir die Shimano-Kurbeln demontieren sollte, hat schon sparsam geschaut als ich sagte das er sie halt abflexen soll.
( Ging darum das Rad shimanofrei zu gestalten ) 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## stylefaktor (26. Februar 2009)

Hey Sram X9,
wir müssen uns mal treffen und dann dem frechen Almdudler mal so richtig Staub fressen lassen!


----------



## sramx9 (26. Februar 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Hey Sram X9,
> wir müssen uns mal treffen und dann dem frechen Almdudler mal so richtig Staub fressen lassen!


 
Frech scheint er ja wirklich zu sein 
Aber letztes Jahr im Bike-Urlaub ( Alpen ) habe ICH schon so viel Staub fressen müssen. Bin mittlerweile halt nur noch Wind gewohnt - seufz 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## portaledge (26. Februar 2009)

Liebe Remedy Besitzer,

ich möchte niemanden langweilen und ich versichere alle Beiträge bereits mehrfach gelesen zu haben - jedoch bin ich mir trotz Probefahrt noch immer nicht sicher welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll (1,79m, Schrittlänge 85,5cm, Oberkörper 60cm). Ich fühle mich auf dem 19.5" pudelwohl, auf dem 17.5er auch (mit dem Eindruck sehr komprimiert zu sitzen). Mein Händler rät mir zum 19.5er (Alpencross mit wenig Shuttle, Touren und ab und an Park). Was meint ihr dazu? Ich verlasse mich ungern auf den Eindruck eines Händlers alleine.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Remedy8 (26. Februar 2009)

portaledge schrieb:


> Liebe Remedy Besitzer,
> 
> ich möchte niemanden langweilen und ich versichere alle Beiträge bereits mehrfach gelesen zu haben - jedoch bin ich mir trotz Probefahrt noch immer nicht sicher welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll (1,79m, Schrittlänge 85,5cm, Oberkörper 60cm). Ich fühle mich auf dem 19.5" pudelwohl, auf dem 17.5er auch (mit dem Eindruck sehr komprimiert zu sitzen). Mein Händler rät mir zum 19.5er (Alpencross mit wenig Shuttle, Touren und ab und an Park). Was meint ihr dazu? Ich verlasse mich ungern auf den Eindruck eines Händlers alleine.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal.



Servus!
Ich persönlich kann Dir nicht aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, jedoch von der eines sehr guten Freundes mit fast identischen Körpermaßen wie Du Sie hast. Er fährt (nach langem (!) Überlegen) das 19.5" und ist vollkommen glücklich damit! Allerdings auch stark Touren-orientiert!

Wie immer: alles rein subjektiv ;-)

Sommer, wo bist Du? :-(

Gruß Kristian


----------



## bikeop (26. Februar 2009)

hey, lieblingsnachbarn, ich hoffe ihr seid mir nicht boes, wenn ich im fred "TR: zu gleichen Teilen CC u DH" mich ein bissl  ueber die style diskussion  lustig mach....sorry!  (aber das muss schon sein).

mmn muessen die parts gerade an so einem bike einfach was aushalten - ist nämlich bei defekten nur mehr halb so stylisch, wenn man irgendwo im hochalpinen gelände steht und ausser doof in die landschaft schauen nix mehr geht.  da hilft die ganze schoenheit nicht, weil sich die gämsen trotzdem einen ablachen, wenn man sein fahrzeug dann talwaerts traegt. aber keine frage: sowohl sram als auch shimano bauen ganz verlaessliche dinger.
also verzeiht mir bitte, das kurze frechsein.

im uebrigen hab ich heute meine erste echte ausfahrt mit dem r8 hinter mir.
fazit:

(bericht folgt, aber jetzt muss ich mich um meiine zwei brettln kuemmern)


----------



## Remedy8 (26. Februar 2009)

@bikeop und alle anderen:

Ich will >> B I L D E R << sehen! Jetzt


----------



## stylefaktor (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Portaledge,

Nimm 19.5" und tausch den Vorbau gegen einen kürzeren, wenn Du Bike Park schredden möchtest. Auf einer 17.5" hättest Du auf langen Touren weniger Spaß.

Bikeop,

Es muss noch ein "Ich find Remedy geil" Smily kreiert werden. Viel Spaß weiterhin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (26. Februar 2009)

Ich warte noch auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt.
Wollem am Sonntag nächsten Versuch unternehmen. 
Nass UND kalt ist irgendwie ******** - gott ich bin alt - seufz

@bikeop 
nach einigen kaum zu verzeihenden verbalen Fehltritten  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  kam dann ja tatsächlich noch mal ein sachlicher, guter Kommentar - weiter so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
ich


----------



## stgr (26. Februar 2009)

portaledge schrieb:


> Liebe Remedy Besitzer,
> 
> ich möchte niemanden langweilen und ich versichere alle Beiträge bereits mehrfach gelesen zu haben - jedoch bin ich mir trotz Probefahrt noch immer nicht sicher welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll (1,79m, Schrittlänge 85,5cm, Oberkörper 60cm). Ich fühle mich auf dem 19.5" pudelwohl, auf dem 17.5er auch (mit dem Eindruck sehr komprimiert zu sitzen). Mein Händler rät mir zum 19.5er (Alpencross mit wenig Shuttle, Touren und ab und an Park). Was meint ihr dazu? Ich verlasse mich ungern auf den Eindruck eines Händlers alleine.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal.



nimm das 19.5


----------



## bikeop (26. Februar 2009)

@portaledge

ich hab mich mit den fast gleichen maßen (179lang/85schritt) fuers M entschieden, vorbau ein bissl verlaengert. hat mir bergauf einfach mehr getaugt und hat sich heute erstmals sehr bewaehrt. auf steilen anstiegen klebt das bike richtig am boden, man kann das gewicht ganz leicht nach vorne bringen (kein vergleich zu meinem 100mm race fully).
in den engen kurven meiner haustrails ist das bike superagil und laesst sich blitzschnell um die kurve fahren. wenns laenger geradeaus geht und speedig wird, hab ich das gewicht ein bissl nach hinten verlagert, denke aber nicht dass ich mit dem L (+2,5cm oberrohrl) dabei im sattel geblieben waere. auch einen notabstieg auf eis hab ich "probiert", das oberrohr ist beim M dabei angenehm tief, sodass ich keine probleme hatte stehen zu bleiben.
bin zwar nur 2h und 650hm unterwegs gewesen, hatte aber das gute gefuehl, dass mir die position am M rahmen auch fuer lange touren so passt.
vorteil beim L rahmen ist das groessere rahmendreieck, man braucht am flaschenhalter also nix herumbasteln um auch eine ordentliche flasche unterzubringen.

kenda nevegal beisst gut, rollt passabel, mag schnee. einziger nachteil: wenns sehr weich ist verlegt sich das profil sehrsehr schnell.

mit unserer koerpergroesse liegt man genau zwischen den beiden rahmen - es lasst sich aber auf beiden groessen eine passende sitzposition einstellen, so dass zumindest ein fehlkauf ausgeschlossen ist. 
fuer mich war das gefuehl beim vergleichenden ausprobieren bzw eben auch theoretische ueberlegungen ausschlaggebend (hab ich weiter oben gepostet).

lg

ps: pics folgen.


----------



## noco (26. Februar 2009)

@Remedy8


> Sommer, wo bist Du? :-(



Schau mal da: http://www.wetteronline.de/Italien/Bozen.htm 

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Orakel (26. Februar 2009)

war die tage beim Trekhändler, bin das 9er in 17,5" probe gefahrn, nur auf dem Parkplatz vorm Shop, kann es aber über das Wochenende ausleihen, sobald hier mal Landunter weg ist, für meine Körpergr. von 1,74, passen die 17,5", die Verarbeitung ist ganz ordentlich, das Gewicht im Org.zustand mit Pedalen laut Händler, 13,2Kg mit der Foxgabel.
Vom ersten Eindruck her ,muss ich sagen, bin angetan.


----------



## KP-99 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Remedy Gemeinde,

zuerst einmal gebe ich zu, nicht alle 31 Seiten durchgelesen zu haben.

Ich wollte mich für einen Freund erkundigen, ob und wie man die voreingestellte Druckstufe des Remedydämpfers Fox RP 23 selber verändern kann?!

Ich selbst war der Meinung, mal etwas darüber hier im Forum gelesen zu haben, finde aber den Artikel nicht mehr.

Zum Freund: er ist handwerklich geschickt und kennt sich auch recht gut mit Dämpfern aus, hat den RP 23 aber noch nicht geöffnet.

Danke schonmal im voraus

KP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (27. Februar 2009)

kann da jetz nur vom rs monarch berichten glaube aber im fox sieht es ähnlich aus.
da sind 5 slu scheiben drin die eine verschiedene härte haben 4 harte und eine weiche scheibe.
durch unterschiedliche anordnung der scheiben kann man die druckstufe angleichen.
hast also somit 5 verschiedene einstellung für den standard.
ich miene man konnte auhc noch andere scheiben kaufen udn damit noch mehr möglichkeiten zum einstellen rausholen. ist auch mit gewissem handwerklichem geschick nicht wirklich schwierig


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Februar 2009)

Merci Nobraxs,

ich kann Dein Angebot leider nicht annehmen, obwohl Du viele tolle Teile verkaufst. Aber ich möchte im Sinne der Gewährleistung *ALLES *bei meinem Händler kaufen. Wenn was ist, möchte ich *einen *Ansprechpartner haben. Das Bike wird ja nicht gebraucht gekauft, sondern neu.

Wenn ich mich doch für die Elixir entscheide, brauchts da die CR-Version oder reicht da nicht auch nur die R-Version? Vom Bremsverhalten unterscheiden die sich ja mit sicherheit nicht, aber deutlich im Preis.

Merci + Gruss
Nicki-Nitro



nobraxs schrieb:


> Hallo Niki-Nitro,
> 
> ich verkaufe gerade viele meiner Teile und die Teile vom neuen Remedy9 meiner Freundin hier im Bikemarkt. Unter anderem steht auch die Bremse...
> 
> ...


----------



## stereotom (27. Februar 2009)

Gestern ist ein groooßes Paket für meine Liebste angekommen:


----------



## stereotom (27. Februar 2009)

Voller Spannung haben wir den Deckel aufgemacht...


----------



## stereotom (27. Februar 2009)

Dann haben wir es aufgebaut:





Leider war einer der Matchmaker gebrochen, bekommen wir aber vom Händler anstandslos. Und dann noch zwei Bildchen. Wiegt übrigens 12,8 kg mit den Pedalen in Größe 15,5...


----------



## Remedy8 (28. Februar 2009)

Einfach nur GEIL!
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike...


----------



## sramx9 (28. Februar 2009)

Also diese Weißwandreifen sind klasse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jaaaa - ich weiß, die Reifen reflektieren - konnte es mir aber nicht verkneifen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rad mit der Gabel sieht echt super aus. Ganz viel Spaß damit.

Wer wird es eigentlich putzen ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (28. Februar 2009)

... wie fahren sich die Reifen eigentlich???


----------



## stereotom (28. Februar 2009)

Putzen muss es die Fahrerin schon selber... Ich bin nur der Wartungsman...

Die Reifen sind mmn etwas zu dünn. 53mm. Die FA haben immerhin 58mm. Die erste Ausfahrt machen wir heute. Der Gripp dürfte aber sehr gut sein, da die Mischung rein vom Anfassen her sich extrem weich anfühlt.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (28. Februar 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> @portaledge
> 
> ich hab mich mit den fast gleichen maßen (179lang/85schritt) fuers M entschieden, vorbau ein bissl verlaengert. hat mir bergauf einfach mehr getaugt und hat sich heute erstmals sehr bewaehrt. auf steilen anstiegen klebt das bike richtig am boden, man kann das gewicht ganz leicht nach vorne bringen (kein vergleich zu meinem 100mm race fully).
> in den engen kurven meiner haustrails ist das bike superagil und laesst sich blitzschnell um die kurve fahren. wenns laenger geradeaus geht und speedig wird, hab ich das gewicht ein bissl nach hinten verlagert, denke aber nicht dass ich mit dem L (+2,5cm oberrohrl) dabei im sattel geblieben waere. auch einen notabstieg auf eis hab ich "probiert", das oberrohr ist beim M dabei angenehm tief, sodass ich keine probleme hatte stehen zu bleiben.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich bin 173cm gross und habe beide Grössen gefahren. Letztens L und heute M. Mir hat der M-Rahmen nicht getaugt. Bergauf zu kompakt, da musste ich gleich die Gabel absenken. Bergab hatte ich trotz abgesenkten Sattel Überschlagsgefühle im steilen Gelände. Deshalb habe ich mir heute das Remedy 8 in L bestellt. Da fahre ich lieber einen kurzen Vorbau (60mm). Bei der Probefahrt mit dem L hatte ich einen 70er drauf. Es ging besser bergauf und im Downhill konnte ich das Gas besser stehen lassen. Wendig genug wars mir auch. Die Überstandshöhe beim L reicht mir auch locker aus. 

Die Reifen taugen mir nicht. Die fliegen gleich runter. Die haben mir zuviel Rollwiderstand. Ich werde das Remedy zum Touren benützen und nicht für den Bikepark.


Das Remedy 8 in M habe ich auch gewogen. Mit Pedale (normale Klickies von Shimano) waren es 13.8kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (28. Februar 2009)

... wer will eigentlich meine Kenda Reifen haben, die am Remedy von 2009 drauf sind? Die werde ich gleich tauschen. Bei Interesse bitte melden und Gebot abgeben.


----------



## lagorce1971 (28. Februar 2009)

Frage an die Touren/Allmountainfahrer:

Beim Händler konnte ich heute das Remedy 8 19,5" 2009er testen ... und wiegen. Mit 0815-Pedalen 14,4 kg. Ich war dann schon etwas enttäuscht vom hohen Gewicht >14 Kg. Mein altes Allmountain hat 12,8 Kg.

Dem Remedy kann man sich von zwei Seiten nähern: Von der Enduroseite und der Touren/Allmountainseite. Für die Endurofreunde ist das Gewicht natürlich sehr gering, klar. Deshalb frage ich die nicht 

Aber was sagen die Tourer/Allmountainfahrer zu diesem Rad ? Ist es wirklich perfekt für die 7 Stunden Fahrt, für den Alpencross, für Fahrer die vielleicht nie einen Bikepark betreten ? 

Gibt es schon Erfahrungsberichte von bergauffreudigen Fahrern, die von einem 12,x Kg Allmountainbike auf das Remedy umgestiegen sind ? Vielleicht nach diesem sonnigen Wochenende


----------



## noco (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo lagorce,

Warum dann nicht Fuel EX ???

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## sramx9 (28. Februar 2009)

Bei allem Respekt, und (hoffentlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) auch sachlich gefragt: wie kann man "ernsthaft" für 7 Stundentouren das  Remedy in Betracht ziehen - geschweige denn es dafür "perfekt" halten ?  Klar KANN man damit mal über die Alpen fahren. Gibt ja wohl auch Leute die machen das mit Singlespeedern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Aber öfters ???  
Zur Klarstellung - bin noch nie nen Alpencross gefahren. Bis jetzt nur Sternfahrten rauf und runter in den Alpen - hatte da auch ein AM / Enduro-Bike (Mietbike ) - war viel zu viel Federweg und zu viel Gewicht. Nen 120mm Rad ( wie z.B. das Trek Fuel ca.120 mm, ca. 12kg o.ä. ) Neudeutsch Allmountain Sports wäre vieeel sinnvoller gewesen.

Gruß
Sramx9


----------



## sramx9 (28. Februar 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Hallo lagorce,
> 
> Warum dann nicht Fuel EX ???
> 
> ...



da war einer schneller


----------



## lagorce1971 (28. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, von der Kinematik her dürften beide vergleichbar sein. Doch mein altes Allmountain war mit 120mm Federweg den Touren nicht gewachsen. Es muss also mehr Federweg sein, und das Fuel mit 130mm scheint mir das nur bedingt zu geben. Etwas Spass soll schon möglich sein und die Möglichkeit, sein Fahrstil zu erweitern auch. Deshalb fiebere ich seit Monaten dem Remedy entgegen. Nur habe ich jetzt die Befürchtung, dass mich das Gewicht als Allmounter ernüchtert. 

Es ist NUR das Gewicht, was mich zum Grübeln bringt. Denn das Rad fährt sich trotz des Federwegs absolut klasse. 

Deshalb will ich ja Tourer/Allmounter Fahrberichte. Denn die hatten (haben) ja beim Umstieg bestimmt auch die Gewichtsbedenken.


----------



## noco (28. Februar 2009)

Ja dann, 
würde ich - wie jeder andere hier vermutlich auch wieder mal!  -zu ´ner ausgiebigen Probefahrt raten und bitte nicht so sehr auf die reinen Zahlenwerte starren.
Wenn es möglich ist, leih dir eins das ganze WE, danach weißt du wie es dir passen würde oder eben nicht.
Eine spontane Idee wär evtl. noch ein Fuel und eine 140er Gabel reinmachen...

Bernd


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. Februar 2009)

meine güte, als ob man 1kg mehr oder weniger so deutlich spüren würde. kauf dir leichte laufräder, wenn's sein muss.


----------



## lagorce1971 (28. Februar 2009)

Berd, du hast recht, ein Wochenende zum Probefahren wäre das beste. Wird mir aber nicht möglich sein. Deshalb die Frage nach Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (28. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem AM mit 140mm FW? Es gibt noch viele andere gute Hersteller. Dabei würde ich auf gute und breite Laufräder und eventuell eine Stahlfedergabel achten. Sowas kannst du auch als Enduro verwenden und weniger als 13kg sind auch drinn...


----------



## franzam (28. Februar 2009)

lagorce1971 schrieb:


> Stimmt, von der Kinematik her dürften beide vergleichbar sein. Doch mein altes Allmountain war mit 120mm Federweg den Touren nicht gewachsen. Es muss also mehr Federweg sein, und das Fuel mit 130mm scheint mir das nur bedingt zu geben. Etwas Spass soll schon möglich sein und die Möglichkeit, sein Fahrstil zu erweitern auch. Deshalb fiebere ich seit Monaten dem Remedy entgegen. Nur habe ich jetzt die Befürchtung, dass mich das Gewicht als Allmounter ernüchtert.
> 
> Es ist NUR das Gewicht, was mich zum Grübeln bringt. Denn das Rad fährt sich trotz des Federwegs absolut klasse.
> 
> Deshalb will ich ja Tourer/Allmounter Fahrberichte. Denn die hatten (haben) ja beim Umstieg bestimmt auch die Gewichtsbedenken.




Bei mir kommts drauf an mit wem ich in die Berge fahre. 
Den meisten Spass hatte ich auf ner TA mit meinem alten Stumpjumper mit ner Minute2.
Das ganze waren 17000hm mit sehr geringen Teeranteil.Der Freund fuhr ein Giant NRS Bergauf beim Gavia ab und zu schneller als die Rennradler und bergab auf den Gardaseetrails schneller wie mancher in Rüstung und mit Scott Highoctane
Mit dem gleichen Partner würd ich das Spark oder Genius nehmen, mit Freeridelastigen Kumpels aber durchaus das Remedy
Das Remedy is wirklich tourentauglich (wenn man nicht unbedingt uphill auch heizen will)


----------



## noco (28. Februar 2009)

> meine güte, als ob man 1kg mehr oder weniger so deutlich spüren würde. kauf dir leichte laufräder, wenn's sein muss.



...dabei finde *ich *es gerade das geile, dass man auf´s Remedy wegen des geringen Basisgewichts auch einen schweren Lrs bzw. Reifen drauf machen kann und dann eben bedenkenlos auch gröberes Geläuf "shredden" kann!




> Bei mir kommts drauf an mit wem ich in die Berge fahre.



Ja, das kenn ich auch zu gut - deshalb sag ich jetzt einfach mal Remedy + 2 Laufradsätze! 
Die Geo des Remedy ist so ausgewogen, dass es wirklich ein Bike für rauf und runter ist, deshalb werde ich bald auch meine andern Räder verkaufen - wenn ich´s mal übers Herz bring!

Bernd


----------



## Winky (28. Februar 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Hallo lagorce,
> 
> Warum dann nicht Fuel EX ???
> Gruss,
> Bernd



Hi,
hat das von euch schon mal einert zur Probe gefahren


----------



## H-P (28. Februar 2009)

Winky schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat das von euch schon mal einert zur Probe gefahren



Ich habe ein Remedy 8 und meine Frau ein Fuel EX 8...ist schon ein ganz anderes Bike als das Remedy...und sie fühlt sich pudelwohl 
auf dem Fuel.  
Wenn ich nur Touren fahren würde, hätte ich mir das Fuel geholt und mit der richtigen Technik geht damit sicher auch so einiges...die fehlt mir allerdings und darum für mich das Remedy. 

Mit dem Remedy fahre ich automatisch ruhiger den Berg hoch, geht aber mit Propedal  und der Gabelabsenkung ganz gut. Bin jetzt auch am überlegen ob ich mir noch einen 2. Satz Laufräder hole, hat bei mir aber auch was mit der Farbe zu tun, hätte gerne ein Paar weiße.


----------



## jörg321 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte letzte Woche wegen diverser Umbauten an meinem Remedy 7,vom Händler erst ein ex 8 von 09,und dann ein gepimptes ex9 vom Vorjahr.
Also vom Vorankommen in unseren Breiten (bergisches Land)liegen zwischen den aktuellen Fuel`s und den Remedys (nach meinem Empfinden) Welten.
Superstraffes aber dennoch komfortables Fahrwerk,und pefektes Handling.Jeder Tritt wird gnadenlos in Vortrieb umgewandelt.Das Remedy kann da niemals mitthalten
Sitzt man dann auf diesem ist das fahren ein einziges Dahingleiten.Nach einiger Zeit hat man sich daran gewöhnt,und auch längere Fahrten aufwärts machen keine Probleme.
Bin dann Freitag nachmittag an einem langen Anstieg nach ca halber Stecke auf ein Ex9 vom Vorjahr gestiegen.Habe den Remedyfahrer erst wiedergesehen nachdem ich oben vom Rad gestiegen war.
Und dann bergab fühlte ich mich auf dem EX auch wesentlich sicherer.(dieses hatte allerdings eine Fox Talas mit 90-130mm verbaut)

Mein Fazit:Werde mein 7er Remedy wohl abgeben,und mir ein ex 8 zulegen,denn in den Bikepark,oder auf Downhilltrails wird es mich wohl eher selten verschlagen.Und da ich öfter im Jahr zum Biken in die Alpen fahre und auch mal stundenlang bergauf muss,denke ich mal das 12,2kg da besser sind im Vergleich zu 14,5.
War zwar jetzt ne teuere Erfahrung,aber besser jetzt als später

Gruß vom jetzt schlaueren Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (1. März 2009)

hallo zusammen;
ca. 14 tage jung,jungfernfahrt steht noch aus...

updates:
big bettys
slr xp
thomson sattelstütze&vorbau


----------



## Remedy8 (1. März 2009)

@ schmiddio:

Gratulation zu dem Kauf! Echt tolles Bike! Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## noco (1. März 2009)

@ schmiddio

super schön

Hast du dein armes Ufo geplündert? 
Ist/war?  nämlich auch sehr schön!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. März 2009)

schmiddio schrieb:


> hallo zusammen;
> ca. 14 tage jung,jungfernfahrt steht noch aus...
> 
> updates:
> ...



Schönes Bike. Ich freu mich auch schon auf mein 8er. Aber wieso steht die Jungfernfahrt noch aus? Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter , nur schlecht angezogene Leute und schlechte Ausreden. 

Grösse und Gewicht? Du kannst Dich ja ohne und mit Bike auf Deiner Personenwaage wiegen.


----------



## psx0407 (1. März 2009)

@schmidio
schönes bike, glückwunsch + viel spaß damit.
interessant finde ich auch, daß du eine totem im eck stehen hast...   

psx0407


----------



## schmiddio (1. März 2009)

@Remedy8
danke schön...

@noco
mein ufo habe ich natürlich noch,könne mich nchit von meinem ust trennen.das r7 und ust sind meine absoluten traumbikes...love

@Nicki-Nitro
größe is L 19.5'' gewicht 15,1kg
pg990 kassette is geordert,dann müsste das r7 unter 15kg wiegen!

jungfernfahrt checked [+]

war heute im wald um das fahrwerk zuchecken. ich kann nur sagen bergauf und bergab performance können sich echt sehen lassen!!!mit gut 30% sag geht einiges im gelände.
freu mich schon auf den nächsten ritt auf dem r7.

@psx0407
die totem gehört zu meinem ust das demontiert im keller steht!
hab nen kleine service machen lassen,öl wechsel und buchsen fetten!

@all
welche bereifung fahrt ihr denn so?
die bettys rollen zwar gut haben aber net so viel grip bei leichter feuchtigkeit.

lg
der schmiddio


----------



## gernott (1. März 2009)

Hoi

Und um zukÃ¼nftige REMEDY KÃ¤ufer vollends zu verwirren ;-) (oder doch aufzuhellen) nun mein Testbericht.
Am Freitag hatte ich Gelegenheit ein 8er in GrÃ¶Ãe L und ein 7er in GrÃ¶Ãe M sozusagen parallel auszuprobieren, Danke hier an Fa. Janger (NÃ¤he von Graz)
WeiÃ nicht ob man hier im Forum HÃ¤ndlernamen nenne darf (sonst bitte ein Mod den Namen XX en).
Ich trat an sich mit der Ãberzeugung an dass ein M Rahmen meine GrÃ¶Ãe ist, OberrohrlÃ¤nge ist wie mein GIANT VT auf dem ich sehr gut sitze.
Zuerst probierte ich das L auf dem ich mich auf Anhieb wohl fÃ¼hlte, der Rahmen kam mir âoptischâ allerdings relativ groÃ vor. 
Danach ein Wechsel auf ein M mit der Erwartung der ist Perfekt.
Hat auch nicht schlecht gepasst, allerdings mit dem leichten GefÃ¼hl etwas gedrÃ¤ngt zu sitzen.
Nach einigen Minuten Treppen fahren und herumspielen war das GefÃ¼hl weg.

Wechsel zurÃ¼ck auf das L, fast unglaublich, aber die 2-3 cm merkt man. LÃ¤sst sich einen Hauch schwerer auf das Hinterrad stellen, Sitzposition fÃ¼r mich aber noch eine Spur entspannter als auf dem M.
Ich habe nun eine Stunde lang im ca. 5 min Takt zwischen M und L gewechselt und schlussendlich unschlÃ¼ssig abgebrochen.
Das 8er in GrÃ¶Ãe L durfte ich als Testbike das WE mitnehmen.
Danke hier nochmals an Fa. Janger.

Zuhause der direkte Vergleich mit meinem VT.
Ãberraschung pur, am VT sitze ich sogar eine Spur gestreckter. *staun*
MaÃband heraus um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.
OberrohrlÃ¤nge vom REMEDY in L ist um 3 cm lÃ¤nger als vom VT.
Aber:
Vorbau am VT um fast 2 cm LÃ¤nger und der GroÃe Unterschied ist die SattelstÃ¼tze, Unterschied 2,5 cm.
Diese hat am REMEDY nur 0,5 cm KrÃ¶pfung.

Erlaubt nun 2 AnsÃ¤tze fÃ¼r das TREK
L passt so wie es ist, M passte mit etwas lÃ¤ngerem Vorbau und stÃ¤rker gekrÃ¶pfter SattelstÃ¼tze.

Bei L ist der Vorteil nichts wechseln zu mÃ¼ssen, umgebauter M wÃ¼rde einen etwas leichteren Rahmen und ev. eine Spur mehr Wendigkeit bringen.

Heute der Fahrtest mit dem L.
Allgemein

Ich bin eine MINUTE mit 130mm Federweg gewohnt, kein Vergleich zu der LYRIC. Neben dem Mehr an Federweg ist es vor allem die Steifigkeit und Lenk-PrÃ¤zision  die unglaubliche Sicherheit bringt. Mit der GewÃ¶hnung daran Ã¤ndert sich der Fahrstil. Ausweichen von Hindernissen ist kaum mehr nÃ¶tig. Gewicht etwas nach hinten und drÃ¼ber.
2-Step funktioniert sehr gut, man hÃ¶rt allerdings von vielen Defekten.
Einziger Minuspunkt, die Bedienung des Motion Control ( Lockout) ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Ã¼berzeugend. Wenn schon hin und her drehen dann vom Lenker aus. Bei kurzen Steigungen im Wiegetritt hat man keine Zeit auf der Gabel herumzugreifen.

Federung hinten arbeitet unauffÃ¤llig im positiven Sinn. PlattformdÃ¤mpfung habe ich nicht viel probiert. Aufgefallen ist mir dass bei normalem gleichmÃ¤Ãigen Treten der Hinterbau auch ohne Plattform kaum wippt.
Insgesamt vermittelt das Bike durch die gute Federung den Eindruck breitere Reifen zu fahren. Das Ding macht Lust auf SprÃ¼nge  ;-).
Wie gesagt war ich mit eine L- Rahmen unterwegs. Bei engen Kehren konnte ich keinen Nachteil feststellen bzw. empfand ich das Rad als durchaus wendig genug trotz relativ langem Radstand. Bergab nie ÃberschlagsgefÃ¼hle trotz Ausnutzung des vollen Gabel Federwegs. 
Ãberraschend fÃ¼r mich, auch in 16cm Federgabel Position gibt es kaum das GefÃ¼hl dass das Vorderrad bergauf leicht aufsteigt. Der ( auch bei M -GrÃ¶Ãe) etwas im Vergleich zu anderen RÃ¤dern lÃ¤ngere Radstand mit der Sitzposition etwas weiter vor dem Hinterrad bring sehr gute Traktion bergauf. 
Ich bin kein Bikepark  Fahrer und âverdieneâ mir meine HÃ¶henmeter selbst ;-), darum ist meine Entscheidung recht klar â¦ RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L,

Meine Abmessungen 180cm groÃ, SchrittlÃ¤nge 82 .. also eher lÃ¤ngerer OberkÃ¶rper

StÃ¤rker Downhill orientierte Fahrer in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe empfehle ich GrÃ¶Ãe M die ihnen etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit bietet.
Beide GrÃ¶Ãen sind kein Fehlkauf da sich mit geringen Aufwand ( SattelstÃ¼tze, Vorbau) eine exakte Anpassung machen lÃ¤sst.

Gewichter:

REMEDY 8 in GrÃ¶Ãe L mit Shimano 540er Pedalen 14 kg
REMEDY 7 in GrÃ¶Ãe M mit Shimano 540er Pedalen 14,2 kg

Der Geringe Unterschied hat mich Ã¼berrascht, ich nehme an der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den nackten Rahmen bewegt sich in einer GrÃ¶Ãenordnung von max. 200g.

Darum BestÃ¤tigung fÃ¼r das 7er  und im Zweifelsfall das gesparte Geld in Pimping investieren. AuÃer man (und Frau) will die bei mir gut funktionierende 2 âStep und lieber XT . Tolles Ding und vor allem fÃ¼r leichte Fahrer eine gute Wahl da einfach auf das KÃ¶rpergewicht einstellbar. Ich bevorzuge Stahlfeder.
Nebenbei, die XT Bremsen sind top,  bin gerade am Ã¼berlegen die AVID am 7er gegen XT zu tauschen â¦ aber das wird eine andere Geschichte.

GrÃ¼Ãe Gernot


----------



## REMEDY-9 (1. März 2009)

Hi! Fahre den aktuellen Fat Albert in 2.4". Der hat für VR und HR spezielles Profil (laufrichtungsgebunden) und scheint ganz ordentlich zu sein, insbes. auch bei feuchtem Untergrund . BIG BETTY hab ich an meinem alten Bike, ist mmn auch ein super Reifen .

Michi


----------



## gernott (1. März 2009)

:Zu den Gewichtsangaben
da ich gerade den Beitrag von Schmiddio lese.

Die Angaben hier schwanken wirklich extrem, hätte eher gedacht mit den Thomson Teilen und anderer Kassette kommt man mit einem 7er unter 14kg.
Bin schon gespannt was meines wiegen wird.


lg  gt


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. März 2009)

die big betty kann man, wie schon vermutet, bei nassen bedingungen kübeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winky (1. März 2009)

@ H-P und jörg321

vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung.
Werde mich dann viellleicht doch für das EX  entscheiden, ist wohl für Touren dann doch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## noco (1. März 2009)

Ja, schmiddio dann bin ich ja beruhigt!
Finde nämlich auch daß die beiden eine gute Kombi sind. Obwohl ich zugegebenermaßen noch kein ust gefahren bin, aber es sitzt halt schon auch im Hinterkopf!

Und die Reifen sind halt immer so eine Sache. MM sind halt für mich gute Allrounder, dann hab ich noch beste Erfahrungen mit dem sackschweren Bontrager King Earl glaub ich heisst der. Ist aber glaube ich ein Auslaufmodell, war auch sehr billig, hat Grip ohne Ende, sehr stabil und ist auch ein guter Reifen für alle Bedingungen. 
Der neue Albert soll ja auch ganz gut sein, aber leichter würde ich nicht gehen. Die Swampthing von Maxxis tu ich eigentlich nur noch hinten drauf und nur wenn´s wirklich schlammig ist. 
Und wenn´s ziemlich egal ist was Grip und Sicherheit anbelangt, d.h. wenn ich eher tourenmäßig unterwegs bin, hab ich immer alte Schlappen rumliegen die dann auch leichter sind wie Alberts und NNs.
Nun gut, das war´s von meiner Seite, jetzt sind die andern dran!

Bernd


----------



## Scherbi123 (1. März 2009)

hab mir auch ein remedy 7 zugelegt!
bin zwar noch nicht so viel gefahren, ist aber super zum fahren... 
für diese saison bleibt es unverändert, außer vl ein paar kleinigkeiten... (reifen und kefü) das sind wir ja schon bei der ersten frage... ich will mir ne kefü rauf geben, aber welche soll ich nehmen? 3 kettenblätter müssen es ned sein, entweder 2, oder i geb einfach ein 36er rauf! kann man mit einem auch noch tourenfahren? 
wie viel druck habt ihr eigentlich im dämpfer? ich bin mit der ganzen ausrüstung ca. 60kg schwer und hab jetzt gerade 125 psi drin. passt das so ungefähr? 
könnte man auch einen stahlfederdämpfer und ne 180er gabel einbauen? (vl zum downhillen für nächste saison)

danke schon mal für eure hoffentlich zahlreichen antworten! 

mfg


----------



## franzam (1. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Putzen muss es die Fahrerin schon selber... Ich bin nur der Wartungsman...
> 
> Die Reifen sind mmn etwas zu dünn. 53mm. Die FA haben immerhin 58mm. Die erste Ausfahrt machen wir heute. Der Gripp dürfte aber sehr gut sein, da die Mischung rein vom Anfassen her sich extrem weich anfühlt.



Hast Du die Breite an den Stollen gemessen oder dazwischen? Breite an den Stollen ist bei mir 60mm


----------



## noco (1. März 2009)

@Scherbi123 



> für diese saison bleibt es unverändert, außer vl ein paar kleinigkeiten... (reifen und kefü) das sind wir ja schon bei der ersten frage... ich will mir ne kefü rauf geben, aber welche soll ich nehmen? 3 kettenblätter müssen es ned sein, entweder 2, oder i geb einfach ein 36er rauf! kann man mit einem auch noch tourenfahren?



Hab für den Urlaub ein 38 Kb +34er Kassette+Führung draufgehabt, aber da gings halt zu 80% nur runter. Daheim bin ich damit 2-3 Touren gefahren, aber das war dann doch zu heavy!
Jetzt fahr ich die G-Junkies 2-fach Führung 22/36 und das passt sehr gut. Ist auch ziemlich günstig von der Anschaffung, zusammen ca. 100 
Hab übrigens ein billiges Deore Stahl Kb genommen.....!
Luft im Dämpfer ist bei mir 150psi bei nackerten 68kg

Bernd


----------



## schmiddio (1. März 2009)

gernott schrieb:


> :Zu den Gewichtsangaben
> da ich gerade den Beitrag von Schmiddio lese.
> 
> Die Angaben hier schwanken wirklich extrem, hätte eher gedacht mit den Thomson Teilen und anderer Kassette kommt man mit einem 7er unter 14kg.
> ...



hey,
die 15.1kg momentan mit den zusätzlichen anbauteilen...
in serien zustand habe ich das r7 nicht gewogen.

hab aber alle teile die verbaut worden sind gewogen...
thomson seatpost 31.6mm x 440mm & slr xp gute 200g leichter als serie
thomson x4 stem ca 60g schwerer als serie
2 schwalbe av13 schäuche gesamt ca 100g schwerer als serie
reifen bb zusammen ca 420g schwerer als serie

greetz
schmiddio


----------



## gernott (1. März 2009)

Hoi Schmiddio

Hatte die Reifen nicht (genügend) beachtet.
Würde für Original dann ca. 14,6 bedeuten und liegt damit einigermaßen in der Gegend der anderen selbstgewogenen Angaben.
Schlussendlich sind ein paar hundert Gramm auf oder ab sowieso egal.
... Auf jeden Fall genügend weit weg von den Herstellerangaben  .

Sieht scharf aus Dein 7er , fein wenn die Dinger noch so unzerkratzt sind ;-).

Grüße Gernot


----------



## sramx9 (2. März 2009)

Das erste Bild von meinem sah genau so aus.
Auch an die Heizung gelehnt - idylisch mit Blumenvase im Hintergrund - und ganz ohne Kratzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber die Dinger sollen doch Kratzer bekommen - oder nicht ? Meins jedenfalls soll. Ist ja kein Rennrad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Selbstgewogene Gewicht scheint sich ja -wie Gernot schon schrieb- bei + 14,7kg inkl. Pedalen einzupendeln.

Gruß und viel Spaß mit dem Teil
Jörg


----------



## stylefaktor (2. März 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> ich will mir ne kefü rauf geben, aber welche soll ich nehmen? 3 kettenblätter müssen es ned sein, entweder 2, oder i geb einfach ein 36er rauf! kann man mit einem auch noch tourenfahren?
> 
> könnte man auch einen stahlfederdämpfer und ne 180er gabel einbauen? (vl zum downhillen für nächste saison)
> 
> ...



Hi Scherbi, Touren fahren geht super! Ich fahre 2 Blätter 22-38 mit schaltbarer KeFü - optimal.
Längerer Dämpfer geht auf keinen Fall, selbst wenn der passt versaut der die Geometrie. Selbst mit längerer Gabel wird der Lenkwinkel zu steil und vor allem das Tretlager zu hoch. Die Performance leidet und schneller macht dich das ganze dann auf keinen Fall. 180er Gabel ginge zwar rein, hat aber auch nicht wirklich positive Effekte auf die Geometrie. Der Lenkwinkel wäre für DH noch recht okay, allerdings baut die Front dann ziemlich hoch und das Tretlager wird sich auch heben. Lass es am Besten und stimm das Originalfahrwerk so gut es geht ab. Bin auch ziemlich leicht, ich schau bei Gelegenheit mal nach meinem Dämpferdruck.
Ach so - finde das ausgerechnet die Lyric Stahlfeder U-Turn aus dem 7er die beste DH-Performance aller original Remedy Gabeln bietet. Lass die drin, wirst aber bei 60kg eine weichere Feder brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (2. März 2009)

morgen zusammen,
möchte das rad net neu erfinden und bei dem geballten erfahrungs potetial in diesem fred is das ja auch net notwendig....

möchte ne schaltbare 2 fach kefü verbauen hab aber leider keinen plan was ich kaufen soll!
das große kb würde i gerne gegen einen bashgurad eintauschen.
welche kefüs fahrt ihr denn so und wie zufreiden seit ihr mit den teilen???im bezug auf funktion,reibungswiderstand und preis leistungs verhältniss?
lg
schmiddio


----------



## gernott (2. März 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ....Aber die Dinger sollen doch Kratzer bekommen - ...
> Jörg



Absolut !!! ;-)


----------



## stylefaktor (2. März 2009)

Hi Schmiddio,

Die recht simple Truvativ Shift Guide tut's ganz gut, das ganze dann mit einem beliebigen Bash Guard in passendem Durchmesser ergänzen, sowie die Kettenblattgrößen auf deine Bedürfnisse hin ändern. Leider ist die Truvativ recht schwer. Ich hab mir das Stahlblech jetzt aus Carbon nachgebaut. Riesen Sauerei, aber viel Gewicht gespart. Schön und richtig gut aber leider recht teuer sind die von MRP.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2009)

schmiddio schrieb:


> morgen zusammen,
> möchte das rad net neu erfinden und bei dem geballten erfahrungs potetial in diesem fred is das ja auch net notwendig....
> 
> möchte ne schaltbare 2 fach kefü verbauen hab aber leider keinen plan was ich kaufen soll!
> ...



e13...bei der Marke bist du auf der sichersten Seite.

G.


----------



## mhedder (2. März 2009)

Bzgl. Kettenführung...

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Shaman "Enduro Carbon" ?

http://www.shamanracing.com/index.php?module=showProduct&identification=34

Sollte meiner Meinung vollkommen ausreichen und ist gewichtsmäßig vollkommen I.O.


----------



## Scherbi123 (2. März 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @Scherbi123
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo bernd!
danke fÃ¼r deine antwort!
dann werd ich das auch so machen! 
bei mir heiÃts auch ca. 80% bergab, aber auch ein bisschen bergauf...
also nochmal danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (2. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Hast Du die Breite an den Stollen gemessen oder dazwischen? Breite an den Stollen ist bei mir 60mm



...dazwischen...


----------



## portaledge (3. März 2009)

@ Winky: Fule EX vs. Remedy war bei uns auch die Frage. Für Touren ist das EX wahrlich das bessere Bike auch wenn es "nur" 130mm bietet, der Vrotrieb ist sagenhaft und bergab lässt sich einiges mit Technik wettmachen - kam auch mit dem Giant NRS fast überall runter. Vorallem das geringere Gewicht spricht eindeutig für den Einsatzbereich AlpenX / Tour (es kann ja auchma Traggepassagen gebe). Somit stehen bei uns jetzt zwei Bikes. Freundin: Fuel EX 8 mit Dt Swiss X1800, Exlixir R (203/185) sowie ein Remedy 9 für mich.


----------



## stylefaktor (3. März 2009)

So ist es Recht, Portaledge, und viel Spaß Euch Beiden!


----------



## bikeop (3. März 2009)

portaledge schrieb:


> @ Winky: Fule EX vs. Remedy war bei uns auch die Frage. Für Touren ist das EX wahrlich das bessere Bike auch wenn es "nur" 130mm bietet, der Vrotrieb ist sagenhaft und bergab lässt sich einiges mit Technik wettmachen - kam auch mit dem Giant NRS fast überall runter. Vorallem das geringere Gewicht spricht eindeutig für den Einsatzbereich AlpenX / Tour (es kann ja auchma Traggepassagen gebe). Somit stehen bei uns jetzt zwei Bikes. Freundin: Fuel EX 8 mit Dt Swiss X1800, Exlixir R (203/185) sowie ein Remedy 9 für mich.


 
ich will ja nicht unhoeflich erscheinen, aber hat deine freundin uebergewicht??? oder nur ihr bike??? (schon wieder weglauf...)


----------



## sramx9 (3. März 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht unhoeflich erscheinen, aber hat deine freundin uebergewicht??? oder nur ihr bike??? (schon wieder weglauf...)


 
Deine Kondition muss wirklich unglaublich sein  - 
beim dem Laufpensum

Gruß
Sramx9


----------



## portaledge (3. März 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht unhoeflich erscheinen, aber hat deine freundin uebergewicht??? oder nur ihr bike??? (schon wieder weglauf...)



... renn weiter  ist gut für die Ausdauer auch bergauf.

Ich würde weder sagen weder noch: nur bei Abfahrten von +/- 1000Hm  (Es leben die Zentralalpen!!!) findet sie es einfach entspannter mit etwas geringeren Handkräften zu bremsen und nimmt geren ein paar Gramm mehr am Rad in Kauf. (Trek liefert ja bis 18.5" nur mit 160er Scheibe hinten aus)


----------



## bikeop (3. März 2009)

portaledge schrieb:


> ... renn weiter  ist gut für die Ausdauer auch bergauf.
> 
> Ich würde weder sagen weder noch: nur bei Abfahrten von +/- 1000Hm  (Es leben die Zentralalpen!!!) findet sie es einfach entspannter mit etwas geringeren Handkräften zu bremsen und nimmt geren ein paar Gramm mehr am Rad in Kauf. (Trek liefert ja bis 18.5" nur mit 160er Scheibe hinten aus)



na ist ja eh oke! ich dachte nur, weil du zuerst von gewicht und tragepassagen geschrieben hast...da waer mmn noch ein bissl was drin.
beides jedenfalls superradln!!


----------



## Stompy (3. März 2009)

schmiddio schrieb:


> möchte ne schaltbare 2 fach kefü verbauen hab aber leider keinen plan was ich kaufen soll!
> das große kb würde i gerne gegen einen bashgurad eintauschen.
> welche kefüs fahrt ihr denn so und wie zufreiden seit ihr mit den teilen???im bezug auf funktion,reibungswiderstand und preis leistungs verhältniss?



Man hört viel gutes über die Blackspire (NC17) Stinger. Leicht, günstig und funktioniert anscheinend prima. Hier im forum geistern auch diverse Berichte dazu rum, einfach mal suchen.


----------



## schmiddio (4. März 2009)

@Stpmpy
auf den stinger bin i auch gestoßen!!!werde mir das teil mal orden und noch nen bashguard von gamut dazu...mal sehen obs was taugt!!!!

die finde i auch sehr anspechend,wenn nur der preis net wäre...
http://www.77designz.de/shop/page/14?shop_param=


----------



## Tobias_RV (4. März 2009)

Hallo Lagorce

ich hab mir Ende Januar das Remedy 8 gekauft. Bin davor das 7 und das 9 auch probegefahren.
Ich komme aus der Marathon und Transalp Ecke und bin bisher total zufrieden mit dem 8er.
Habe Nobby Nics 2,4 aufgezogen, Die Joplin Sattelstütze und Crank Brothers Candy SL Pedale.

Gewicht 13,7 KG.



lagorce1971 schrieb:


> Frage an die Touren/Allmountainfahrer:
> 
> Beim Händler konnte ich heute das Remedy 8 19,5" 2009er testen ... und wiegen. Mit 0815-Pedalen 14,4 kg. Ich war dann schon etwas enttäuscht vom hohen Gewicht >14 Kg. Mein altes Allmountain hat 12,8 Kg.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_ranger (4. März 2009)

Hallo Tobias_RV

Du hast auch das 9er getestet?
Was war dein Eindruck von der neuen Fox Talas Gabel?

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## Tobias_RV (4. März 2009)

Hallo Ranger,

der Unterschied zwischen der Lyrik und der Talas war für mich erstmal nicht erfahrbar. Ich muss aber dazusagen, das es Winter war und sehr kalt, das heisst das Öl war dickflüssig und die Performance beider Gabeln war sicherlich nicht so wie im Warmbetrieb.

Für mein empfinden waren beide gleichwertig, die Lyrik einen Ticken verwindungssteifer.


----------



## franzam (4. März 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias_RV
> 
> Du hast auch das 9er getestet?
> Was war dein Eindruck von der neuen Fox Talas Gabel?
> ...


wie bei den meisten Fox die ich hatte: entweder sie gehen von Anfang an super sensibel ( dann sind die Buchsen von Haus aus mit großzügiger Toleranz ), oder sie brauchen eine kurze Einfahrzeit. Die talas float am R9 ist aber mmn. sehr gut


----------



## mike_ranger (4. März 2009)

Am neuen 9er Remedy ist ja die 2009er Fox Talas RC2 36 verbaut.
Bisher habe ich kaum Tests über diese neuen Gabel gelesen.

Wie schon früher in diesem Thread erwähnt wurde die Progression angepasst. Auf der US-Seite mtbr.com hat es 6 User-Reviews, und die scheinen mit der Gabel sehr zufrieden zusein.

In der neuen Bike, die am 10 März erscheint könnte durchaus auch die neue Fox drin sein. 

Bin mal gespannt.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. März 2009)

Sali Ranger,

lass Dich einfach überraschen. Dein Bike ist eh schon bestellt. Sollte jetzt ein schlechter Testbericht rauskommen, ändert das eh nichts daran. Oder was möchtest Du tun, doch auf die Lyrik upgraden?

Meins werde ich morgen Abend jedenfalls schon mal sehen (und vielleicht auch schon mal anfassen können). Fertig customized ist meins auch früher. 

Bis spöter
Santa Maria


----------



## mike_ranger (4. März 2009)

Sali Nitro

Ja ja, gibs mir nur..... 
Aber du hast recht, ich habe nicht geplant was zu ändern.

Welche Anpassungen wirst du noch vornehmen?

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. März 2009)

... da es mein 8er Remedy mein "Tourenrad" wird und nicht meine "Bikeparkschlampe" bekommt es vorne ein 20er Kettenblatt (Mountaingoat), hinten eine 11-34 Kasette (XT), hinten eine 203mm Bremsscheibe, einen anderen Sattel, Schutzfolien (mein Bike soll nicht zerkratzen), andere Reifen (2.4er Advantage und Ardent) die Gravity Dropper, XT-Pedale und das sollte dann mal reichen...


----------



## Scherbi123 (5. März 2009)

fährt irgendwer von euch eigentlich auch downhill, härteres freeride und öfters bikepark?
werd das bike voraussichtlich nächstes jahr ein bisschen umbauen...
außer die kefü kommt jetzt bald mal!
hab vorhin ein bild mit dhx 5.0 und ner 180er gabel gefunden... ist das richtig bikepark tauglich?
mfg


----------



## sramx9 (5. März 2009)

Ohhh man - grrr
Heute das erste Mal mit dem Remi im Wald gewesen. Hügel rauf - runter - wieder rauf.
Dann noch Feundlin vom Bahnhof abgeholt. Paar Treppenstufen rauf und runter. 
Freundin ist dann zurück gerollt / gefahren - und? Plattfuss hinten - fängt ja gut an.
Hoffentlich ist der Kenda nicht sooo schei.... und es war nur ein schlechter Start für die Reifen. Sonst ganz ein feines Rad`l.

Sramx9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (5. März 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> fährt irgendwer von euch eigentlich auch downhill, härteres freeride und öfters bikepark?
> werd das bike voraussichtlich nächstes jahr ein bisschen umbauen...
> außer die kefü kommt jetzt bald mal!
> hab vorhin ein bild mit dhx 5.0 und ner 180er gabel gefunden... ist das richtig bikepark tauglich?
> mfg



es ist kein bikepark bike...wobei es immer darauf ankommt was willste mit dem Rad im Park fahrn und wie sauber ist die fahrtechnik......

das slopestyle remedy von Semenuk und McCaul  ist kein orginaler Remedy Rahmen wie er in Serie verbaut wird.......


----------



## Scherbi123 (5. März 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> es ist kein bikepark bike...wobei es immer darauf ankommt was willste mit dem Rad im Park fahrn und wie sauber ist die fahrtechnik......
> 
> das slopestyle remedy von Semenuk und McCaul  ist kein orginaler Remedy Rahmen wie er in Serie verbaut wird.......



sorry, das ich nicht genau angegeben hab, welche strecken... halt eher freeride strecke, slopestyle (wenn vorhanden; z.b.: wie am semmering) und vl irgendwann mal downhill! (muss aber nicht der schnellste sein, hauptsach es macht spaß)

ja der rahmen ist custom, das hab ich schon gesehen...


----------



## noco (5. März 2009)

> hab vorhin ein bild mit dhx 5.0 und ner 180er gabel gefunden... ist das richtig bikepark tauglich?



Will sehen! 
- Weil ich spinn halt auch manchmal ein bißchen so vor mich hin und hab mir auch schon vorgestellt wie´s wäre wenn....
Und klar ist das Remedy kein Park od. DH Bike, aber die Grenzen sind schon sehr fließend und eigentlich ist es überhaupt nicht möglich da allgemeingültige Einschränkungen zu machen. 
Daß der Hersteller das anders darstellen muss ist aus Haftungsgründen od. wg. möglicher Regressforderungen 
ja weltweit inzwischen normal.

@Scherbi wo ist das Bild zu sehen?

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Scherbi123 (5. März 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Will sehen!
> - Weil ich spinn halt auch manchmal ein bißchen so vor mich hin und hab mir auch schon vorgestellt wie´s wäre wenn....
> Und klar ist das Remedy kein Park od. DH Bike, aber die Grenzen sind schon sehr fließend und eigentlich ist es überhaupt nicht möglich da allgemeingültige Einschränkungen zu machen.
> Daß der Hersteller das anders darstellen muss ist aus Haftungsgründen od. wg. möglicher Regressforderungen
> ...



ja jetzt lass ichs sowieso mal, außer halt die kefü...

ich geb die bilder in den anhang!


----------



## noco (5. März 2009)

@Scherbi, merci!

Ja, lass ma´s erst mal so geil wie es ist..!
Bernd


----------



## Scherbi123 (5. März 2009)

wird erledigt chef! 

nur ne kefü muss schleunigst rauf! 

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. März 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Ohhh man - grrr
> Heute das erste Mal mit dem Remi im Wald gewesen. Hügel rauf - runter - wieder rauf.
> Dann noch Feundlin vom Bahnhof abgeholt. Paar Treppenstufen rauf und runter.
> Freundin ist dann zurück gerollt / gefahren - und? Plattfuss hinten - fängt ja gut an.
> ...



Hallo Sramx9,

vielleicht lags auch an den Schläuchen. Ich habe die gerade bei meinem neuen Remedy begutachtet. (Ich war bei meinem Händler und habe es mir angesehen. Es muss aber noch zusammengebaut werden). Es sind leichte 125g Racepellen. Laut Aufschrift sind die sogar nur für 1,75 - 2.1 Zoll freigegeben. Also nicht einmal für 2.35 Zoll. Die werden auch am Fuel Ex ausgeliefert. Beim ersten Platten fliegen die auch runter und es kommt was ordentliches drauf. Ich habe mir bei www.silberfische.net ausgewogene Maxxis Welter Weight Schläuche mit 160g gekauft (anstatt 180g). Die sind zumindestens leichter als die normalen Conti 220g Schläuche und bis 2.5 Zoll freigegeben.


----------



## franzam (5. März 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> ja jetzt lass ichs sowieso mal, außer halt die kefü...
> 
> ich geb die bilder in den anhang!



von so einem häßlichen Bike auch noch Fotos machen, Schutzbleche

Ne 180 Gabel und dann damit Freeriden
hab ich grad noch gefunden: 
Any body else breaking Remedy's? 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=496941


----------



## H-P (6. März 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Ohhh man - grrr
> Heute das erste Mal mit dem Remi im Wald gewesen. Hügel rauf - runter - wieder rauf.
> Dann noch Feundlin vom Bahnhof abgeholt. Paar Treppenstufen rauf und runter.
> Freundin ist dann zurück gerollt / gefahren - und? Plattfuss hinten - fängt ja gut an.
> ...


 
So ging es mir auch, habe den Schlauch geflickt, seitdem hatte ich keine Probs mehr.
Gib ihm eine zweite Chance ;-)


----------



## sramx9 (6. März 2009)

@nicki - nitro  @H-P
Danke für den Tipp. Wenn bei mir auch so schwarze Billy-Boy`s drin sind werde ich wohl auch wechseln. 
Wenn doch vernünftige, der Größe entsprechende drin sind werde ich wie H-P verfahren und ihnen eine 2te Chance geben.
Vielleicht war es auch ne Glasscherbe - mal schauen.
Seit diesen beschiss.... Conti-Schlappen auf dem *Rennrad,* bin ich echt gebranntes Kind was Plattfüße angeht. ( Über die Conti`s auf dem HT kann ich nicht meckern )
Auf jeden Fall nieee wieder meine bessere Hälfte fahren lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@franz-am: bezüglich Meinung zum bike-styling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß und schon mal schönes Wochenende
Sramx9


----------



## schmiddio (6. März 2009)

mion liebe gemeinde,
bin mit den bigbettys die  i nachträglich aufgezogen habe recht unzufrieden, da diese bei fechtigkeit und lockerem untergrund recht wenig grip bieten....
Auf meinem Freerider fahre i zurzeit MuddyMarys 2.35 falt vr:gg(weich) hr:tc(normal), da i  mit den reifen echt zufreiden bin. spiele i  mit dem gedanken meinem r7 ebenfalls einen satz zuspendieren allereding vr&hr:tc.
da i keine erfahrungen mit dem rollwiderstand auf teer,schotter,ebenen waldboden habe wollte i euch mal fargen was ihr von der idee haltet?
oder noch besser, fährt jemand diesen reifen?
als alternative könne i mir ach noch die rubberqueen vorstellen...
danke euch


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. März 2009)

ich unterdrücke den drang ganz laut "ich hab's ja gleich gesagt!" zu schreien - würde ja auch nur die nachbarn aufwecken.
zu deiner frage: die MM rollt spürbar schlechter als die BB, aber etwas besser als die RQ (um bei den lustigen abkürzungen zu bleiben). tourentauglich sind sie aber alle!
alternativ könnte ich dir noch den maxxis minion f (2,5er faltversion, ~900g) empfehlen, der hat von allen obigen mMn den besten kurvengrip (ich fahre allerdings auch die 1200g schwere 2ply-version - ja, auch damit kann man touren fahren ).


----------



## ForkCrasher (6. März 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe (noch) kein Remedy. Aber wären die Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 (hinten) und der Fat Albert (vorn) nicht auch ganz passend für das Remedy?

Vom Fat Albert gibt es glaube ich für 2009 eine neue Version, die unterschiedliche Profile für vorne und hinten haben.

Erfahrung habe ich mit keinem der Reifen. Ich frage auch für mich, wenn ich das Remedy kaufen sollte.

So long


----------



## franzam (6. März 2009)

hier wären momentan eher Swampthing angesagt


----------



## agrohardtail (6. März 2009)

naja würde schwalbe allgemein keinem empfehlen.
würde ardent oder high roller auf das bike amchen.
oder die die aufm 08er remdy sind die ignitor. die sind auch recht nice.


----------



## jojada1 (6. März 2009)

..ich kann im Gegensatz dazu Schwalbe jedem empfehlen! Ich fahre die MM in 2,35 Freeride und bin sehr zufrieden. Besser als Rubber Quenn und auch besser als die ganzen Maxxis, die ich bisher fahren konnte. Von Hutchinson gibt es neue Schläuche, die ab Werk mit einer Schutzmilch gefüllt sind, die zwei Jahre lang vor Dornen etc schützen soll. Mit der Kombi hat man dann Ruhe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> hier wären momentan eher Swampthing angesagt




oder leichter und breiter noch Vredestein 2.35er "Bull Lock" ... 



Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bis jetzt bin ich Herbst/Winter 2.5er Swampthings gefahren. Heute habe ich mir zwecks Vergleich vorne den 2.35er Bull Lock montiert. Hinten hatte ich noch einen ziemlich abgefahrenen (Restprofil ca. 35%?) 2.5er Swampthing drauf. Anbei mein Testbericht:
> 
> ...


----------



## gernott (6. März 2009)

Und nun ratet mal was ausser einem Gläschen vom guten Roten noch neben mir steht.

*extrabreitgrins*

Frisch angekommen, sogar noch ohne Pedale.

Nach erster genauer Beschau der SLX Gruppe ...
Wozu gibt es eigentlich die XT noch ? 
Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber die Kurbel der SLX ist aufwändiger gearbeitet als die XT, der Rest praktisch gleichwertig.

Gewicht ohne Pedale, mit XT Kassette und SLR Sattel exakt 13,9 kg

Mit Pedalen wird es also ca. 14,3 und damit im erwarteten Bereich.
Rahmengröße 19,5.

Und jetzt erst mal ein Schlückchen vom Roten und dann (mit Pedalen) eine Runde im Wohnzimmer drehen.

Grüizi Gernot


----------



## noco (6. März 2009)

Glückwunsch Gernott,

freu mich mit dir, hast jetzt mit Sicherheit eine geile Saison vor dir!
War grade 3 Std. draussen und hab das bescheidene Wetter einfach vergessen - heisst ja nicht umsonst Remedy....

Gruss
Bernd

Ps: Wenn´s jemand interessiert, habe den DHX Coil ausprobiert und eigentlich keine Verbesserung festgestellt. Allerdings war es auch eine zahme Runde und es war ein 190er Dämpfer....für mich bleibt der Seriendämpfer optimal, vom Gewicht gar nicht zu reden!


----------



## lagorce1971 (6. März 2009)

Hallo Nicki-Nitro

Du schreibst: ....Schutzfolien (mein Bike soll nicht zerkratzen)...

genau das möchte ich mit meinem Remedy 8 auch machen. Leider fehlt mir die richtige Schutzfolie. Kannst du mir da einen Tip geben. Vielleicht sogar ein Foto senden, vom Rad mit Schutzfolie ?

Grüße
Lagorce1971


----------



## ForkCrasher (6. März 2009)

Wenn ich dann das Remedy habe, werde ich wahrscheinlich solche Folien zurecht schneiden und an entsprechenden Stellen anbringen:

Folie klar:
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/Te...i1.page/1/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html

oder 

Folie Carbonlook:
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/Te...i1.page/1/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch bessere?

So long


----------



## Orakel (7. März 2009)

für die Unentschlossenen, in der März Ausgabe der MTBrider ist ein Test über das 9er drin.


----------



## franzam (7. März 2009)

hast Du vielleicht näheres dazu?


----------



## visualex (7. März 2009)

@franzam

Im Grunde steht in der MTBride das gleiche übers Remedy wie sonst auch: Gute Geometrie, durch niedriges Tretlager gute Kontrolle, Hinterbau straff aber sehr effektiv, bei Uphill und Singletrail spitze, beim Downhill liegt es gegenüber den "Spezialisten" etwas zurück. Perfekter Allrounder halt.

Pro
- super leicht
- schöner und guter Rahmen
- effektives Fahrwerk und höhenverstellbare Gabel

Kontra
- Rahmen braucht intensivere Pflege, weil gestrahlt (der Dreck geht da anscheinend nicht so gut ab)
- Einstellung der Fox 36 Talas unhandlich (scharfkantiges Einstellrad)

Eine Punktezahl oder einen Testsieger gibt es bei MTBrider nicht. Getestet wurden überigens auch noch:

- Cannondale Moto 4
- Commencal Meta 6.1
- Dragomir F7
- Mondraker Dune R
- Turner 5.Spot

gruss
visualex


----------



## franzam (7. März 2009)

Danke für die Mühe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scherbi123 (7. März 2009)

noch ne frage!
kann ich mit meinem remedy 7 auch mal auf ne dirt strecke gehen und dann auch fahren?
hätt mir gedacht, die gabel auf 115 und ein bisschen härter und den dämpfer auch härter! 
geht das? oder bringt das nur das material um?


----------



## schmiddio (7. März 2009)

Gewicht ohne Pedale, mit XT Kassette und SLR Sattel exakt 13,9 kg

Mit Pedalen wird es also ca. 14,3 und damit im erwarteten Bereich.
Rahmengröße 19,5.

Grüizi Gernot[/QUOTE]

herzlich glückwunsch,schickes bike!!!
wieviel gewicht konntest du bei der kassete einsparen?
lg schmiddio


----------



## schmiddio (7. März 2009)

lagorce1971 schrieb:


> Hallo Nicki-Nitro
> 
> Du schreibst: ....Schutzfolien (mein Bike soll nicht zerkratzen)...
> 
> ...



habe meine rahmen ebenfalls mit der schuztfolie allerdings von BIKE SHIELD an den bekannten stellen geschützt!
das full pack reicht locker für zwei bikes...
die folie selber lässt sich gut verarbeiten und ist qulaitativ höchwertig!
bin total begeistert von dem produkt!
lg
schmiddio


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (8. März 2009)

lagorce1971 schrieb:


> Hallo Nicki-Nitro
> 
> Du schreibst: ....Schutzfolien (mein Bike soll nicht zerkratzen)...
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung welche der Händler appliziert. In jeden Fall ist sie klar und durchsichtig. Carbonlook-Folien schauen doch beschissen aus. Wenn schon, dann unauffällig.


----------



## gernott (8. März 2009)

schmiddio schrieb:


> herzlich glückwunsch,schickes bike!!!
> wieviel gewicht konntest du bei der kassete einsparen?
> lg schmiddio



Kann ich gar nicht sagen da Sattel und Kassette direkt beim Händler gewechselt wurden.
Mir ging es primär um die 11-34 statt 11-32.
Denke aber es werden nur ca. 50g sein. (finde keine Gewichtsangabe im Netz zu 950 11-32)
Ähnliches mit dem Sattel. Auch hier war es nicht unbedingt wegen dem Gewicht sondern ich bin Selle Italia  gewohnt. (oder besser gesagt mein Hintern ) 

Heute den anklopfenden Frühling genutzt und das Bike gefahren.
Alles Bestens, einzig die Bremsleitungen werde ich noch etwas kürzen.

Grüße Gernot


// nebenbei , das Unterrohr ist so breit dass es schon als Kotblech wirkt ;-)


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. März 2009)

Hi Gernott!

Deine Weichei-Kassette wiegt ca. 303g (die 11-32 XT ca 260). Die 950er in 11-32 wiegt in etwa 330g. Die 11-34 sogar scho über 400!

Wann kommt 2-fach und ein Bashguard drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## portaledge (9. März 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben "Gramm-Feilscher" und Remedy Freunde,

mein Remedy 9 / 19.5" ist seit Samstag da  - das ding fährt sich bergab ausgezeichnet; von den Bergaufqualitäten muss ich mich erst noch überzeugen lassen; aber es geht.

Gewicht mit NC17-MG II Pedalen 13,1kg gewogen. Die Fox fuktioniert bei mir sogar im ausgeleiferten Zustand ohne bereits zu lose Buchsen wahnsinnig gut. Foxtypisch will sie halt rangenommen werden, aber dann geht sie superfein. Nach 3h Singletrail heizen bin ich von den bergabqualitäten extrem begeistert; konnte parallel auch noch das hier bereits öfters erwähnte Fuel EX testen; für alle die es immer noch interessiert: auch das Fuel EX ist bergab der Hammer und geht berauf besser wie mein Marathonfully. 

Die Umbauten für mein Remedy stehen noch an:

PG990 11-34 satt PG970
50mm stat 70mm Vorbau
Bashguard und KeFü

Sobald es soweit ist gibts auch Bbilder.

Viel Spass euch allen!


----------



## portaledge (9. März 2009)

Eine Frage an alll die Remedy Besitzer da draussen

Mit welcher Sattelübehöhung fahrt ihr denn , bzw. was hat sich denn bei euch im Bereich Enduro / FR light bewährt?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## gernott (9. März 2009)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hi Gernott!
> 
> Deine Weichei-Kassette wiegt ca. 303g (die 11-32 XT ca 260). Die 950er in 11-32 wiegt in etwa 330g. Die 11-34 sogar scho über 400!
> 
> Wann kommt 2-fach und ein Bashguard drauf?




Mir gefallen die Spuren vom Großen Kettenblatt aber viel besser.


Grüße Gernot

// der das 34er nicht missen möchte


----------



## bikeop (9. März 2009)

@gernott

gratuliere zum kauf!!

wie taugts dir?


----------



## gernott (9. März 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> @gernott
> 
> gratuliere zum kauf!!
> 
> wie taugts dir?



Bestens.
Nur das 2-Step des Testradels vermisse ich etwas ;-)
Ist im Vergleich zum U-Turn doch weit praktischer.

Können ja mal ein Remedy Treffen machen ;-)

VG Gernott

//19,5er war denke ich für mich die richtige Wahl


----------



## franzam (10. März 2009)

portaledge schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben "Gramm-Feilscher" und Remedy Freunde,
> 
> mein Remedy 9 / 19.5" ist seit Samstag da  - das ding fährt sich bergab ausgezeichnet; von den Bergaufqualitäten muss ich mich erst noch überzeugen lassen; aber es geht.
> 
> ...



wie kommst Du auf 13.1 mitPedale in L? Scheint mir fast etwas wenig


----------



## portaledge (10. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> wie kommst Du auf 13.1 mitPedale in L? Scheint mir fast etwas wenig


13.1 sind gewogen - werde heute nochmal eine andere Waage bemühen. Mich würde es freuen wenn es so bleibt.


----------



## Tobias_RV (10. März 2009)

Und es fährt auch im Tiefsten Schnee gut ;-)


----------



## franzam (10. März 2009)

portaledge schrieb:


> 13.1 sind gewogen - werde heute nochmal eine andere Waage bemühen. Mich würde es freuen wenn es so bleibt.



meine Haushaltswaage sagt ca. 13.3kg. 

Allerdings mit kleinen Änderungen:

Kassette XTR 12 - 34
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon
Vorbau F119
Sattel SLR XC
Stütze Maverick Speedball R.

Das Mehrgewicht der Speedball sollten eigentl. die anderen Teile ausgleichen.

Ach ja, Pedale sind XTR


----------



## Remedy8 (12. März 2009)

Servus zusammen!

 Was´n auf einmal los hier? Alle Biken bei dem "guten" Wetter? ;-)

LG Kristian

PS: Wo bleiben die versprochenen (restlichen) Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (12. März 2009)

Scheint so.
Alle auf dem Trail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





War auch etwas erstaunt das in den letzten Tagen kaum einer was geschrieben hat,

Ich werde neben den Detailfotos erst wieder Fotos machen, wenn ich es so richtig eingesaut habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bikeop (12. März 2009)

jauwar heut wieder am trail, aber ohne fotograf, das heisst single, weshalb es ja auch singletrail heisst. 

bin immer wieder von den sensationellen uphill eigenschaften des bikes ueberrascht, die absenkbare gabel tut an steilen rampen gute dienste!!!
ueberhaupt muss man ein loblied auf die lyric singen, die spricht supersensibel an (da kommt der hinterbau nicht ganz heran), ist supersteif und sowohl in langsamen als auch highspeed passagen absolut ohne tadel.

einzig wuenschenswert waere ein poplocadjust wie bei der pike, damit man vor stufen oder sehr steilen bergab passagen die druckstufe vom lenker aus zumachen  kann. dann waers perfekt.

bin jedenfalls noch nie so speedig durch meine hometrails gefetzt....

@gernott: klar, gern! wenn ich meine 3monatige bikepause verkraftet hab, dann trau ich mich zu einem remedy treffen...


----------



## Remedy8 (12. März 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> @gernott: klar, gern! wenn ich meine 3monatige bikepause verkraftet hab, dann trau ich mich zu einem remedy treffen...



Ich wäre bei einem Treffen auch dabei... nur leider ist die (Frei-)Zeit Mangelware bei mir!


----------



## bikeop (13. März 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Ich wäre bei einem Treffen auch dabei... nur leider ist die (Frei-)Zeit Mangelware bei mir!


 
bist natuerlich herzlich eingeladen....


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (13. März 2009)

Hätte da mal kurz 'ne Frage bzgl. der Lyric.
Im Laden habe ich das Bike in mehreren Versionen stehen sehen.
Zum einen mit einer Lyric mit Luft - da konnte man die auf einen Schlag von 160 auf 115mm traveln und zum anderen mit einer Feder - ebenfalls 160 auf 115 mm travelbar, allerdings über einen "Drehschalter".
Luft: schneller travelbar, dafür nur 160mm oder 115mm fahrbar
Feder: braucht länger zum traveln, dafür stufenlos regulierbar

Was ist Eurer Meinung nach besser/sinnvoller und wieso?
Der Verkäufer meinte er persönlich würde eine Feder bevorzugen, wegen dem lineareren Ansprechverhalten (hoffe ich gebe die Aussage jetzt richtig wieder).
Ich sehe halt immer den Vorteil mit dem schnelleren traveln bei Luft.


----------



## portaledge (13. März 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Hätte da mal kurz 'ne Frage bzgl. der Lyric ....
> 
> Was ist Eurer Meinung nach besser/sinnvoller und wieso?
> Der Verkäufer meinte er persönlich würde eine Feder bevorzugen, wegen dem lineareren Ansprechverhalten (hoffe ich gebe die Aussage jetzt richtig wieder).
> Ich sehe halt immer den Vorteil mit dem schnelleren traveln bei Luft.



Hab zwar keine U-Turn Gabel mehr (so heisst das RS Verstellsystem) - aber ich möchte das flotte Absenken der Luftgabeln nicht mehr missen. Wenn alles shcön auf Knopfdruck funktioniert senkt man halt auch mal einfach auf der Fahrt die Gabel ab. Somit Lyrik 2-Step!


----------



## psx0407 (13. März 2009)

... mir ist noch kein biker begegnet, der das traveln mit drehknopf dauerhaft betrieben hat. es dauert halt doch recht lang und wird dann i.d.r. nur selten verwendet.
"schnelle" absenkmöglichkeiten (rs two-step, mz eta, usw.) sind pfiffig und blitzschnell und machen daher auch keine mühe in  der anwendung. daher würde ich dieses systeme bevorzugen, wenn mann denn wirklich traveln muss.
ich kenne genauso gut biker, die nicht traveln können, aber genauso flink den berg hochkommen.

und wenn alles nix bringt: zumindest beim einladen des bikes in den kofferraum hat jedes travel-system seine berechtigung.   

psx0407


----------



## bikeop (13. März 2009)

man liest zwar immer wieder, dass die stahlfedergabeln das bessere ansprechverhalten haben sollen und bei stufen und beim bremsen nicht so wegtauchen. und das wird vermutlich schon stimmen.
ABER:
die lyric2step, die ich jetzt seit 10stunden in betrieb habe, hat ein absolut superbes ansprechverhalten, vom kieselstein bis zum groben brocken schluckt sie alles weg.
ich bin zwar noch keine laengere tour und auch nix hochalpines gefahren (schneeschneeschnee), habe aber versucht alle moegliche situationen auszutesten (wurzeln, steine, stufen, rampen aufwaerts,....) und bin absolut ueberzeugt von der gabel.
va bei kurzen oder laengeren steilen rampen erleichter das 2step system den uphill erheblich. man macht das auch: am trail schnell abgesenkt und wenns dann wieder flacher wird schnell wieder ausgefahren. mit u turn nicht moeglich.
kleiner wermutstropfen bei der 2step ist mmn nur das abtauchen va an stufen oder in sehr steilen down passagen. ich wuerd mir da eine vom lenker aus verstellbare druckstufe wuenschen, weil man in diesen situationen in der regel nicht hinuntergreifen kann (gibt es aber fuer die 2step (noch) nicht). das abtauchen soll - wie gesagt - bei stahlfedergabeln nicht so ausgepraegt sein.

dumme frage an die gemeinde: der liegendtransport der 2step mit abgesenkter gabel kann sich also nicht nachteilig auf die gabel auswirken? (meinem verstaendnis nach duerfte es eigentlich nix ausmachen).


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (13. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wieviel Prozent Rabatt gibt es in der Regel bei Trek....???

Habe diesen Thread compl. durch gelesen und bin vom Remedy echt angetan

Gruß Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (13. März 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wieviel Prozent Rabatt gibt es in der Regel bei Trek....???
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich z.B. habe das 7er  für 2.400 bekommen statt 2.600.
Obwohl es nicht im Laden stand und weg musste, sondern bestellt wurde.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## martinf (13. März 2009)

feuerwehr hh schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> wieviel prozent rabatt gibt es in der regel bei trek....???



~10%


----------



## portaledge (13. März 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wieviel Prozent Rabatt gibt es in der Regel bei Trek....???
> 
> ...



Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Prozente von Trek abhÃ¤ngen - aber ich hab fÃ¼r das aktuelle 9er Remedy knapp 3500â¬ bezahlt.

Und angetan bin ich auch immer noch von dem Radl....


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (13. März 2009)

Danke für die Antworten - läuft also darauf hinaus was ich mir schon dachte - 2Step geht schneller und U-Turn ist im Gelände ein wenig besser...


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (13. März 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antworten...

werde mal schauen ob es hier im Hamburger Raum einen passenden Händler

gibt....

Werde mir das Remedy 7 oder 8 mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen...

Könnte man auch mit gutem gewissen das 2008 Modell nehmen oder gibt es

da irgend etwas zu beachten....????


----------



## H-P (13. März 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> man liest zwar immer wieder, dass die stahlfedergabeln das bessere ansprechverhalten haben sollen und bei stufen und beim bremsen nicht so wegtauchen. und das wird vermutlich schon stimmen.
> ABER:
> die lyric2step, die ich jetzt seit 10stunden in betrieb habe, hat ein absolut superbes ansprechverhalten, vom kieselstein bis zum groben brocken schluckt sie alles weg.
> ich bin zwar noch keine laengere tour und auch nix hochalpines gefahren (schneeschneeschnee), habe aber versucht alle moegliche situationen auszutesten (wurzeln, steine, stufen, rampen aufwaerts,....) und bin absolut ueberzeugt von der gabel.
> ...



Hast du es mal mit der Verstellung des Low Speed Bereich versucht, eventuell auch etwas mehr Luft...so hat es bei mir ganz gut funtioniert.

Zum Liegendtransport - wenn das Öl in den oberen Teil der Gabel fließt, sollte man vor der Fahrt erstmal ca. 20 mal die Gabel durchpumpen damit die Mission Control wieder richtig funtionert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## REMEDY-9 (13. März 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antworten...
> 
> werde mal schauen ob es hier im Hamburger Raum einen passenden Händler
> 
> ...




Beim R7 und R8 ist gibt es glaube ich keine gravierenden Unterschiede in der Ausstattung bezüglich der Modelljahre 2008/2009 (bis auf die Farbgebung). Am Rahmen dürfte sich ohnehin nichts geändert haben.
Anders beim R9 - hier hat das 2009er im Gegensatz zum 2008er sinnvollerweise eine absenkbare Fox 36 Talas RC2. Talas Nachrüstung bei Toxoholics macht mal eben 400 EUR


----------



## sramx9 (13. März 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antworten...
> 
> werde mal schauen ob es hier im Hamburger Raum einen passenden Händler
> 
> ...



Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass das 2008er 7er ne SLX Bremse hat.Das 2009er hat eine Avid 5.

Viel Glück beim suchen. In Henstedt Ulzburg ( Trek-Händler ) brauchst  du gar nicht probieren - hatte letztes Jahr schon eine ( nette, sachliche ) Diskussion mit ihm. Hatte auch einige HH-Händler angerufen. Enduros hatte fast keiner - noch nicht mal AM. Nur ein Scott hätte ich haben können. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## gernott (13. März 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> @gernott: klar, gern! wenn ich meine 3monatige bikepause verkraftet hab, dann trau ich mich zu einem remedy treffen...



*grins* nix da, meine Pause war ählich .... allerdings von vielen Skitouren unterbrochen.

Ein kleines Update zu Remedy.
Bremsleitungen habe ich gerade etwas gekürzt. Somit nun soweit alles bestens.
Ein Punkt ist in den letzten Tagen aufgetaucht. Ich hatte den Eindruck das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel wurde schlechter.
In einem anderen Bike-Board  gab es Aussagen dass manche Lyric kein Schmieröl in den Holmen hatten.
Und tatsächlich, bei meiner auch nicht. Auch die Dichtringe oben waren nicht gefettet bzw. der Schaumring nicht Öl gedränkt.
Eindeutig Schlamperei von RockShox.
Nachdem ich das behoben habe ist das Ansprechverhalten bei weitem verbessert. Die Gabel federte auch viel schneller aus (danach Rebound erhöht).
Noch eine kleine Feinheit. Die Avid Bremsbelege liegen nicht exakt auf der Bremsfläche der Scheiben sonder etwa 2-3mm zu weit Innen auf. Dadurch streift der Bremsbelag über die Stege der Bremsscheibe, auf der Aussenseite ist ein Teil der Bremsscheibe nicht vom Bremsbelag berührt. ( hoffe mich verständlich ausgedrückt zu haben). Durch Unterlegen der Befestigungen der Bremszange mit Beilagscheiben lässt sich dies ausgleichen.
Verschleiß der Beläge wird dadurch etwas geringer und zumindest theoretisch die Bremskraft besser.

Ende des Romanes

Lg
GT


----------



## bikulus (13. März 2009)

super beobachtet und toll informiert
Bikulus


----------



## Dani (13. März 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Ich kann mir kaum Vorstellen, dass eine Bremsscheibe sich so stark erhitzen soll, dass sich diese verzieht.
> Vor allem wenn du 200er Scheiben im Auge hast. Die sind so gross, dass die Kühlung entsprechend besser ist.



Das habe ich schon ab und zu erlebt, auch bei 205-er Scheiben: Das liegt am Material der Scheibe (falsches Material, verzieht sich bei zu tiefen Temperaturen). Das ist wie eine billige Bratpfanne, die etwas stark erhitzt wird...

Gruss
Dani


----------



## Dani (13. März 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, und (hoffentlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen des Remedy ist nicht schwerer als der Rahmen anderer 120mm Fullies. Bei einem Alpencross braucht man, zumindest wenn man richtig ins Gelände geht, auch eher schwere und pannensichere Reifen und optimalerweise auch grössere Scheiben. Die Gabel am Remedy ist schon schwerer als eine 120 mm Gabel. Aber so viel schwerer als ein wirklich alpencrosstauglich ausgerüstetes Bikes mit 120/120mm Federweg ist das Remedy nun auch wieder nicht. 
Dafür hat man damit bergab eine enorme Sicherheit und ermüdet weniger, was einem wieder beim nächsten Uphill zugute kommt. 
Da die Kinematik des Remedy sehr gut ausgelegt ist und beim Treten keine Kraft kostet, ist es einzig das etwas höhere Gewicht, das man allenfalls spürt. 
Ein Alpencross ist ja in der Regel auch kein Rennen, somit ist es auch nicht so schlimm, wenn man ein paar Minuten weniger schnell oben ist, oder?
Ich fahre seit Jahren Bikes mit um oder über 13 kg und damit auch in den Alpen lange Touren. Ich habe Spass damit und keine Probleme...

Gruss
Dani


----------



## Scherbi123 (13. März 2009)

das remedy ist ja dem specialized pitch recht ähnlich...
und in vielen anderen foren heißt es, das remedy und das pitch sind nicht sprungtauglich bzw. bikeparktauglich...



hellvis schrieb:


> so, wieder zurück zu galerie und technik-
> 
> das pitch ist definitiv sprung und bikepark tauglich.
> 
> ...



das ist in den pitch thread hineingeschrieben worden...
also müsste das remedy genau so bikepark tauglich sein, oder?


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. März 2009)

wer mit einem enduro wiederholt so ins flache springt, dem kann eh nicht geholfen werden.
natürlich hält das der rahmen ein paar mal aus, aber mehr auch nicht. das sollte einem eigentlich der hausverstand sagen.


----------



## sramx9 (14. März 2009)

Interessant die beiden Meinungen so nacheinander. 
Manche wollen mit dem Remi über die Alpen, manche in den Bikepark. Kopschüttel.
Beides geht. Klar. Das man damit einen Alpencross bestreiten KANN habe ich auch nie bezweifelt. Aber es dafür perfekt ! zu halten, halte ich für Blödsinn. Genauso wenig wie es perfekt für den Bikepark ist. 

( Ich war übrigens mit dem Pitch in den Alpen und ich werde den Teufel tun  und sagen, dass es dafür perfekt war - um mal auf die zweifelhafte Herleitung der Bikeparktauglichkeit von Remi und Pitch zu kommen )

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (14. März 2009)

Habe in Hamburg einen Trekhändler gefunden und zwar MSP in der Rentzelstr.

Werde Montag oder Dienstag mal hin fahren und wegen ein Remedy fragen....!!

Glaube allerdings das ein 7er 2009 für mich reichen wird...!!

Kompl. SLX, Avid 5 Bremsen und eine Lyrik mit Stahlfeder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (14. März 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Habe in Hamburg einen Trekhändler gefunden und zwar MSP in der Rentzelstr.
> 
> Werde Montag oder Dienstag mal hin fahren und wegen ein Remedy fragen....!!
> 
> ...



Naja. Trekhändler finden ist nicht schwer 
Einen mit Remedy zu finden um so mehr 
Drücke dir die Daumen, dass er eines hat.

Gruß
Sramx9


----------



## bikeop (14. März 2009)

@alpencross

ich bin zwar kein alpencrosser, sehe aber keinen vorteil eines sog. allmountain bikes gegenueber dem remedy.
der am-rahmen und die gabel sind eine spur leichter - das wars dann auch schon. lrs, reifen sind wesentlich entscheidender - das ist aber alles unabhaengig vom rahmen. im downhill punkten aber mehr federweg und steife gabel, unter anderem auch mit mehr fun.

fuer mich ist und bleibt das remedy ein AM-bike mit viel reserve und kein bpb (bikeparkbike). dafür gibts robusteres.

@gernott
danke fuer dein statement. find ich irgendwie bedenklich, noch dazu wo die lyric nicht gerade eine biliggabel ist.....werde meine lyric jedenfalls weiter beobachten. bis dato funzt sie aber perfekt (wurde andernorts schon fast gesteinigt, weil ich die lyric gelobt hab....)


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2009)

Bei der Art von Fahrrädern treffen halt immer ganz unterschiedliche Fahrtypen aufeinander.
Einmal die bei dene es ums Ankommen geht und dann die die Fahren nur um Spaß zu haben....was dann halt verschiedenen Meinungen gibt.
Und hier sieht man mal wieder das es eben nur Meinungen sind

G.


----------



## bikeop (14. März 2009)

auch den unmittelbaren remedy konkurrenten bei speci, der im uebrigen fuer eine ganze kategorie namensstiftend war, findet man auf der homepage unter allmountain

abgesehen von der unsinnigen kategorisierung von bikes in europa, braucht man sich nur bauart und geo eines bikes anschauen und weiss, wofuer es taugt.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (14. März 2009)

Habe gerade mit MSP telefoniert und die haben heute das 

letzte Remedy 7 in gr. M verkauft.....!!!

Ich könnt kotzen...naja muß ich wohl noch warten...die meinten sie 

hätten das nächste schon bestellt...(allerdings in L)

Möchte halt ein Bike für alle Fälle, Feierabend Tour, Harzer 

Runde,Gardasee und die Sonntags Tour mit der Familie....


----------



## franzam (14. März 2009)

Es gibt auch die, die gerne uphill gasen und mit dem 10kg Fully ne Transalp machen


----------



## bikeop (14. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die, die gerne uphill gasen und mit dem 10kg Fully ne Transalp machen


 
genau so ist es. die unterschiedlichsten bikes sind transalptauglich. und was ideal bedeutet, haengt eben vom fahrer ab.
also kann auch einer schreiben, dass er das remedy als ideales transalpbike empfindet ohne das gleich grosses geheul einsetzt.


----------



## nappi (14. März 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit MSP telefoniert und die haben heute das
> 
> letzte Remedy 7 in gr. M verkauft.....!!!
> 
> Ich könnt kotzen...naja muß ich wohl noch warten...die meinten sie



Jörg321 verkauft sein Remedy7 doch.Das ist noch wie neu,und Gr.M

Gruß vom Gärtner


----------



## stereotom (14. März 2009)

So, heute gibts mal das 9er in Action. Besser gesagt meine Holde, die so langsam auf den Geschmack kommt. Faszinierend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerwehr HH (14. März 2009)

Danke Gärtner...

Habe Jörg angetextet......ansonsten muß ich halt warten bis MSP ein Remedy 7 bekommt..

Obwohl ich das Bike noch nie gefahren bin, freue ich mich wie ein Schneekönig....!!

Glaube auch (nachdem ich diesen Thread durch gelesen hatte) das man mit dieses Bike nicht viel

verkehrt machen kann....ist MMN ein Allrounder...


----------



## nobraxs (15. März 2009)

Hi Tom,

haben Gestern unsere Jungfernfahrt gehabt. Das Pimpen des 9ers ist zu 99% abgeschlossen und 12,5 Kilo sind dabei rausgekommen.













Das Grinsen spricht doch Bände oder  sie ist jedenfalls sehr happy mit dem Grumpy (Frauen müssen ja ihren fahrbaren Untersatz immer irgendwie benennen)


----------



## stereotom (15. März 2009)

Hilo,

schön schön, das Grumpy. Jetzt kann die Saison kommen...

Mal eine Frage an alle:

Die hintere Avid-Bremse des 9ers meiner Freundin heult wie ein Orchester beim Einstimmen, ja richtig erbärmlich. Bei einer Probefahrt (60-70% Sag) ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Vibration durch den ganzen Rahmen geht und sogar der Steuersatz mitschwingt und entsprechend seine Töne abgibt. Kennt jemand das Problem und hat vielleicht eine Lösung anzubieten. Wäre schön wenn man das wegbekommen könnte. Ich dachte dass sich das nach einer Einfahrzeit geben würde, aber es wird nicht besser.


----------



## nobraxs (15. März 2009)

Also ich habe mal das gleiche Problem (aber an einer anderen Bremse) gehabt und nur weg bekommen mit:

Isolierband um die Bremsleitung kurz vor Bremskörper wickeln um die Leitung fester in dem Clip zu fixieren
Neuausrichten des Bremskörpers
Nachziehen der Schrauben an der Scheibe
Schnellspanner fester anziehen
Wenn alles nix hilft, dann geht wohl nix um's austauschen der Beläge und Grundreinigung der Scheibe herum.


----------



## Remedy8 (15. März 2009)

Servus zusammen!

Echt geile Bilder von Euren Frauen! Und die Bikes sind auch nicht schlecht 

Habe mal ne Frage bzgl. der Lager am Remedy: 
Soll ich diese z. B. nach dem Abspritzen mit Wasser mit BRUNOX einsprühen, um zum einen das eingedrungene Wasser zu verdrängen und zum anderen eine dauerhafte Schmierung zu gewährleisten oder ist davon eher abzuraten? 

Vielen DANK im Voraus für Eure Antworten und weiterhin einen schönen und erholsamen Sonntag!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## stereotom (15. März 2009)

@nobraxs:

Muss ich mal alles vornehmen/testen. Bei meinen Formula hats nur bei Nässe gejault. Das habe ich mit Swissstop weg bekommen.

Noch was zu eurem Aufbau: Da ward ihr ja ganz schön konsequent mit den Aluschrauben. Sogar bei Bremszange und Lenkerklemmung. Ist aber nicht bedenklich bei Fliegengewichte - würde ich jetzt mal behaupten. Mit wie viel NM hast du denn die Bremszange angezogen? Habe auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (15. März 2009)

Scott schreibt einfach ab und zu mal Siliconspray auf die Gelenke/Lager und Dämpferbuchsen geben. Dann wirds bei Trek auch nicht verkehrt sein


----------



## noco (15. März 2009)

Ich mach das auch, mal mit Brunox mal mit Silikonspray - helfen tut´s zumindest psychisch! 

Bernd


----------



## r11gs (15. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte für meinen Remedy Rahmen noch eine Gabel mit 1 1/8" oben und 1.5" unten. 160mm, entweder Fox 36 oder Lyrik. Hat noch wer was rumliegen?

danke schon mal

r11gs


----------



## Deleted 66735 (15. März 2009)

Hallo

Hätte noch eine FOX 36 Float RC2 von 2008 herumliegen !
War in meinem Remedy 9 2008 verbaut !
Ist nur 3-4 Mal gefahren worden !
Melde Dich falls Du intersse hast !

[email protected]


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (16. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe eine Frage in Bezug auf die Lyrik IS U-Turn 115-160 mm....??

Ist ja eine Luft/Stahlfeder Gabel...bis wieviel kilo ist die standard Feder

gedacht und kann mann die Gabel zB. beim Berghoch fahren kompl. 

blockieren oder nur absenken...?? (hat jemand erfahrung in bezug auf wippen

 in Wiegetritt)

Der Fox Dämpfer kann mann soweit ich weiß zum klettern blockieren oder..?


Möchte mir halt ein Remedy 7 kaufen und bin bislang nur Hardtail 

gefahren.

Hoffe ich werde es nicht bereuen...


----------



## nobraxs (16. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> @nobraxs:
> Noch was zu eurem Aufbau: Da ward ihr ja ganz schön konsequent mit den Aluschrauben. Sogar bei Bremszange und Lenkerklemmung. Ist aber nicht bedenklich bei Fliegengewichte - würde ich jetzt mal behaupten...



Die Schrauben sind bis auf die Halterung vom Umwerfer alle aus Titan... Deswegen habe ich sie auch mit den jeweiligen Momenten angezogen, welche vom Hersteller für die Stahlvariante vorgeschrieben sind. Von Aluschrauben am Vorbau, Lenker oder Bremshebel oder gerade an der Bremsezange halte ich nix... außer vielleicht im Rennsport.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (16. März 2009)

Hy

Habe ein REMEDY 9 von 2008 mit einer 36 Talas RC2 und ich bin echt BEGEISTERT von dem Bike !
Meine frau hat das Trek Fuel EX und ist auch voll begeistert !

Trek is TOP !!!


----------



## sramx9 (16. März 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe eine Frage in Bezug auf die Lyrik IS U-Turn 115-160 mm....??
> 
> ...




Moin moin,

 Genaueres steht hier ( ganz gut um alles einzustellen )

http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/2009/suspension/remedy_en.pdf

Welche Feder drin ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Meine wurde direkt getauscht ( bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass eine schwarze Feder drin ist ). 
Denke mal eine der mittleren ( gelb +-68/73kg oder rot 77/82kg) ist drin.

Man kann an der Gabel mit ein paar Drehungen rechts die Druckstufe so zu machen, dass die Gabel fast gar nicht mehr wippt ( bei meinen ca.100kg ) . 
Oben dann halt wieder paar ( merken ) "klicks" zurück und los.
Beim RP2 ( wo du vom DÄMPFER sprichst ) brauchst du nur einen kleinen Hebel umlegen.  

Wenn das Remedy von der Art her dem entspricht was du suchst wirst du wohl kaum enttäuscht. Ein klasse Rad.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (16. März 2009)

Ich suche ein Bike für "alles"...Touren,Trails, Bergen und Asphalt strecken....(Arbeitsweg und die Sonntagstour mit der Familie...)

Nachdem ich wie gesagt diesen Thread durch gelesen hatte, war mir klar...."Ich möchte ein Remedy 7" weil dieses Bike al das kann was ich möchte...(Glaube ich wenigstens...)

Also hoffe ich das MSP sich heute/morgen meldet und ich das 7 probefahren kann..

Gruß Dennis


----------



## franzam (16. März 2009)

Was macht Ihr eigentlich mit der idiotischen nach vorne offenen linken Kettenstrebe?

Ich habs mal mit Biketape zugeklebt-ist ja sonst der reinste Dreckfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernott (16. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr eigentlich mit der idiotischen nach vorne offenen linken Kettenstrebe?
> 
> Ich habs mal mit Biketape zugeklebt-ist ja sonst der reinste Dreckfang



An dem Punkt "arbeite" ich auch gerade, mir schwebt aber eher ein fester Schaumstoff o.Ä.vor.

Hab mich aber auch gefragt ob die Jungs von TREK .

Die Öffung ist so groß dass sogar Steine reinpassen.

... wird das Bike mit der Zeit dann doch wieder schwerer ;-)


----------



## bikulus (16. März 2009)

könnte von dieser Öffnung mal jemand ein Bild reinstellen, ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen
Danke


----------



## mvaro2002 (16. März 2009)

Wollte hier mal kurz nachfragen; da wohl am meisten Remedies verkauft/gekauft werden:

Habt ihr eure Bikes auf der Trek Homepage registriert?!
Welche Vor oder Nachteile gibts denn da?!


----------



## _ViTO_ (16. März 2009)

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und habe mir auch etwas gedanken drüber gemacht. Naja wenn ich das Bike erstmal haben sollte, wirds erledigt


----------



## bikulus (16. März 2009)

danke
da könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen das ist eine Sollbruchstelle
könnte ein Bild von oben schräg besser klären
Bikulus


----------



## gernott (16. März 2009)

Dachte anfangs sogar bei meinem wurde ev. etwas vergessen.
Allerdings, hier ein Bild aus dem Net, ist die Öffnung "Standart"


----------



## stylefaktor (17. März 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Welche Feder drin ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Meine wurde direkt getauscht ( bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass eine schwarze Feder drin ist ).
> Denke mal eine der mittleren ( gelb +-68/73kg oder rot 77/82kg) ist drin.



Hi

Von 15.5" - 19.5" ist die mittlere, gelbe drin. Bei 21.5" extra die härtere rote!

Grüße!


----------



## Remedy8 (17. März 2009)

Moin!

Und wie gehen wir nun zusammen am besten mit dieser "Öffnung" um? Wobei ich mein Remedy ja schon über ein halbes Jahr habe und somit nicht ausschließen lann, dass schon der ein oder andere Stein seinen Weg gesucht und gefunden hat!? Allein die Vorstellung daran nervt mich 

Gruß Kristian


----------



## mvaro2002 (17. März 2009)

Ich würd da einen Korken reinstopfen; das hält bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (17. März 2009)

mit folie zukleben!
schaumstoff!
pu schaum!
silikon!(implantat)


----------



## stylefaktor (17. März 2009)

Naja, also bis jetzt, selbst im übelsten zur Zeit reichlich vorhandenem Matsch, hat mich das Loch noch nicht sonderlich gestört. Schlamm und Steine die gegen's Unterrohr hämmern sind so wie so viel lauter.


----------



## portaledge (17. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Hilo,
> 
> schön schön, das Grumpy. Jetzt kann die Saison kommen...
> 
> ...




Hatte mit meinem 9er auch das Problem - jetzt behoben durch:
- Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet
- Kupferpaste auf die Kontaktfläche zwischen Bremskolben und Belagrückseite
- Beläge sauber eingebremst

Jetzt quietscht nix mehr.

Viel Erfolg,

Gruß Felix


----------



## stereotom (17. März 2009)

Dan werd ich den Hebel mit der Kupferpaste auch mal in Bewegung setzten...


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (18. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

passen beim Remedy 7 2009 auch 2.4 NN oder 2.4 RR...??

Gruß Dennis


----------



## stylefaktor (18. März 2009)

Ja, Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph sollten kein Problem sein, beim 2.4er Big Betty wäre es allerdings knapp, der baut real noch etwas breiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (18. März 2009)

Hab mal mit nem Händler drüber gesprochen, der sagte, es geht auch der Breitte MM rein
Der RR passt meiner Meinung nach net zu dem Radlzumindest nett bergab
Bikulus


----------



## stylefaktor (18. März 2009)

2.5 Muddy Mary passt nur im Laden, beim Fahren kann es in Kurven oder in Landungen schon mal ganz kurz am Hinterbau schleifen, die 2.35 MM passen problemlos.
Racing Ralph passt zwar rein, zwingt aber zum Schleichen, gerade dort, wo es anfängt mit dem Remedy richtig Spaß zu machen!


----------



## schmiddio (18. März 2009)

hab den BB auf meinem r7 aufgezogen,von der höher her passen die locker rein und von der breite is auch kein thema!!!
kann gleich mal nachmessen wieviel spiel der reifen zum rahmen noch hat!
empfele dir aber den 2.35er FR MM aufzuziehen wiel der wesetlich mehr grip hat als der BB.
lg
schmiddio


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (18. März 2009)

Danke für die Antwort...!!

Wie sind eigentlich die Kenda Nevegal zu bewerten...(Rollwiderstand,Durchschlag..)

Gruß Dennis


----------



## M::::: (18. März 2009)

Der NN passt rein und hat auch noch etwas "Luft" 
Der Nevegal rollt zwar besser als z.B. ein Highroller ist aber beim Rollwiderstand schlechter als der NN.

Das Problem mit der offenen Strebe hab ich erstmal mit einem zugeschliffenen Kunststoffstück (wiegt 1g  ) gelöst. 2 Ausfahrten hatt s bisher gehalten,mal sehen wie s sich so weiter verhält. Hat einer außer zukleben und Kork rein noch ne Idee an zu bieten? 

Gruß M


----------



## bikeop (18. März 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort...!!
> 
> Wie sind eigentlich die Kenda Nevegal zu bewerten...(Rollwiderstand,Durchschlag..)
> 
> Gruß Dennis



mein persönlicher eindruck:
haelt sehr gut auf jedem untergrund, schotter, fels, auch (nassen) wurzeln, wenns matschig wird ist das profil allerdings sehr schnell verlegt und dann geht nix mehr, rollwiderstand gefuehlsmaessig (deutlich) hoeher als beim nn2.4 (gewichtmaessig liegt er ja ungefaehr beim fatalbert). kein schlechter reifen. fuer lange touren wuerd ich aber den nn vorziehen, fuer die abendrunde mit allen moeglichen spielereien gefaellt er mir  gut.


----------



## Scherbi123 (18. März 2009)

was ist den der unterschied zwischen den (normalen) rahmen und den rahmen, der z.b. cam mccaul fährt?
nur die iscg aufnahme?

bergauf: top.
freeride: top.
dirten: geht auch gut.
downhill: kommt erst so richtig!


----------



## noco (18. März 2009)

Zwecks Reifen:
Hatte mit dem Bontrager Big Earl 2,6 keinerlei Probleme - im Gegenteil!
Die Stollenbreite ist auf den 721 Mavic 64mm
Allerdings keine Empfehlung für Uphill/Touren.....

@Scherbi
Ich weiß nicht was da anders ist - was ich gelesen hab isses halt nicht käuflich - bis jetzt zumindest!

Bernd


----------



## stylefaktor (19. März 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> was ist den der unterschied zwischen den (normalen) rahmen und den rahmen, der z.b. cam mccaul fährt?
> nur die iscg aufnahme?



Cam fährt einen reinen Prototypen. Geometrie ist auch etwas anders (vorn tiefer). Brandon Semenuk ist, war, auch auf eienen Prototypen unterwegs dur u.a. kein Float Link besitzt.


----------



## schmiddio (19. März 2009)

hab gestern mal gemessen...
der bb hat an der kettenstrebe gute 9mm luft und an der oberer strebe,weiss net wie die heisst evtl. sitzsterbe, sind gute 15mm luft.
sollte also ausreichend sein für nen schleiffreien betrieb.
lg
schmiddio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (19. März 2009)

Hi Schmiddio,

probier es mal aus. Das Schleifproblem hängt auch von der Steifigkeit des Laufrades ab. Meine XT Enduro Wheels sind nicht die aller steifsten, und da kam es schon mal bei einer etwas schrägen schnellen Landung vor, dass es hinten mal kurz "pffft" machte. Damit man das ausschließen kann, sollten es beim Fully, nicht nur beim Remedy min. 1cm an der Kettenstrebe sein.


----------



## franzam (19. März 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Hi Schmiddio,
> 
> probier es mal aus. Das Schleifproblem hängt auch von der Steifigkeit des Laufrades ab. Meine XT Enduro Wheels sind nicht die aller steifsten, und da kam es schon mal bei einer etwas schrägen schnellen Landung vor, dass es hinten mal kurz "pffft" machte. Damit man das ausschließen kann, sollten es beim Fully, nicht nur beim Remedy min. 1cm an der Kettenstrebe sein.



was habt ihr blos fürn Fahrstil?

Bei mir schleifts bei keinem Fully, nicht mal beim Spark mit den 1200g LRS und 2.25er Reifen


----------



## stylefaktor (19. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> was habt ihr blos fürn Fahrstil?



...einen den das Remedy mag und für den ein Sparc nicht wirklich geeignet ist.


----------



## sramx9 (19. März 2009)

Also bei meinem Rennrad schleifen die 23er Reifen auch nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Habe übrigens mal bei Trek nachgefragt / gemeckert warum da in 2,35" Reifen, 2,125" "Super thin" Schläuche mit 120gr eingebaut werden. Antwort: Angeblich weil die pannensicherer sind als z.B. die Schwalbe die bis 2,5" geeignet sind und 190gr wiegen -


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (19. März 2009)

Wie ist die Lyrik IS U-Turn zu bewerten...(Remedy 7)

habe so gar keine ahnung was dieser Gabel betrifft...??


----------



## bikeop (19. März 2009)

sehr sensible, steife gabel wie alle lyrics. soll angeblich am seltensten sorgen machen. einziger kleiner nachteil ist, dass man sie nicht so schnell absenken kann wie die 2step. ist eine spur schwerer als die anderen lyrics, dafuer hat sie die vorteile einer stahlfedergabel.


----------



## mike_ranger (20. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Das Remedy 9 ist nun da. Ich konnte es auf einem Nightride mal antesten, muss aber noch ein paar Veränderungen vornehmen. Mit den XTR-Pedalen ist das Gewicht 13.5 kg.
Die Reifen sind nicht mehr standard sondern schon umgerüstet auf Maxxis Minion mit dem NoTube-System.

Eine Anmerkung noch zum Rahmen:
Dieser ist nur gestrahlt und nicht lackiert. Dadurch entsteht dieser wirklich geile matte Alu-Look. Der Nachteil dieser Ausführung ist, dass die Reinigbarket u.U. etwas schwieriger sein könnte und der Rahmen anfälliger auf Kratzer usw. ist.

Ueber die Fox-Gabel kann ich auch noch nicht viel sagen, wir waren noch nicht im Gelände damit.

Ich werde heute noch das Setup anpassen für den Ride am Wochenende.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## bikeop (20. März 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Das Remedy 9 ist nun da.....
> .....
> Grüsse, Ranger




gratulation zum neuen bike! ihr werdet viel spass zusammen haben - ich weiss das.


----------



## dubbel (20. März 2009)

auch von mir viel spaß! und darf ich dir in diesem zusammenhang ausserdem diesen sauber freigestellten snoopy überreichen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_ranger (20. März 2009)

Hey dubbel

Danke für die Freistellung des Bildes. Sieht in der Tat schon besser aus 

Grüsse, Ranger

PS: bist du auch aus der Schweiz?


----------



## dubbel (20. März 2009)

leider nein.


----------



## mike_ranger (20. März 2009)

Dacht nur so, "Dubbel" ist bei uns ein gebräuchliches Wort......

Aber das kennst du sicher....

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## sramx9 (20. März 2009)

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.

Bin auch erst vor paar Minuten angekommen. Habe Wetter genutzt und bin statt mit dem Zug mit dem Rad vom Büro Heim gefahren. Sitzposition ist echt bequem. Aber in dicker Jacke, Jeans und Rucksack mit 2,5kg Schloß doch recht anstrengend ( trotz aspaltierter Wege )
Morgen wird dann mal bißchen der Federweg getestet.

Gruß Sramx9


----------



## gernott (20. März 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> ...
> Die Reifen sind nicht mehr standard sondern schon umgerüstet auf Maxxis Minion mit dem NoTube-System.
> ...



Ebenfalls Gratulation, 
eine Frage bei der Gelegenheit. Ich habe gesehen dass die Bontrager Felgen "tubeless ready" sind.
Nach kurzem Suchen im Net ist mir nicht klar. Sind nur spezielle "tubeless ready"  Reifen in Verbindung mit dem Dichtmittel verwendbar oder gehen auch normale Reifen ?


Greetings 
Gernot


----------



## mike_ranger (20. März 2009)

Die Umrüstung auf NoTube hat mein Bike-Shop gemacht.
Vorgehen war gemäss Anleitung, d.h. zuerst notube-felgenband montieren, dichtmilch in Reifen und dann pumpen.

Eigentlich geht mit dem notube system fast jeder reifen. streng genommen wäre das notube felgenband nicht unbedingt notwendig, soll aber ne zusätzliche sicherheit bieten.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_RV (20. März 2009)

Hey Ranger
auch bei uns ist Dubbel ein gebräuchliches Wort.......
Komme aus Oberschwaben ;-))

Grüßle ind die Schwiz!



mike_ranger schrieb:


> Dacht nur so, "Dubbel" ist bei uns ein gebräuchliches Wort......
> 
> Aber das kennst du sicher....
> 
> Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## Dani (20. März 2009)

Bezüglich Brunox auf die Lager geben: Lasst bitte das Brunox in der Flasche oder noch besser im Laden stehen, Brunox unterwandert Loctite und andere Schraubensicherung und dann können sich die Lagerbolzen / Muttern des Remedy lösen, zudem schmiert Brunox nur kurzfristig. 
NIE mir Hochdruck auf die Lager zielen, noch besser nie mit Hochdruck das Bike abspritzen...
Rillenkugellager sind eigentlich gedichtet und auf Lebenszeit geschmiert, deshalb sollte bie sachgemässer Behandlung keine Schmierung von aussennötig sein.

Gruss
Dani


----------



## noco (20. März 2009)

Ok Dani, wenn du das sagst....

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## stylefaktor (21. März 2009)

Okay, mal für mich Halb- Preußen: was heißt dubbel? 
Sagt Ihr Schweizer "mach mir mal 'ne Dubbel"  für eine Kopie im Sinne vom Dubblizieren?
Oder haben Eure Bikes eine Dubbelfederung, weil vorne und hinten gedämpft?

...geh jetzt mit meinem Remedy über die Dubbel springen


----------



## mike_ranger (21. März 2009)

Kuckst du da

http://www.latigrec.ch/sprache/etymologien/index.php?item=16

Grüsse , Ranger


----------



## Tobias_RV (21. März 2009)

Hey...

Du Dubbel ist bei uns die Verniedlichung von "Du Depp"


----------



## ForkCrasher (21. März 2009)

Habe mir heute auch ein Remedy bestellt. Mal sehen wann es geliefert wird.

Danke für alle, die hilfreiche Infos in diesem Thread gepostet haben und mir dadurch zur hoffentlich richtigen Kaufentscheidung geholfen haben.

So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## sramx9 (21. März 2009)




----------



## H-P (22. März 2009)

ForkCrasher schrieb:


> Habe mir heute auch ein Remedy bestellt. Mal sehen wann es geliefert wird.
> 
> Danke für alle, die hilfreiche Infos in diesem Thread gepostet haben und mir dadurch zur hoffentlich richtigen Kaufentscheidung geholfen haben.
> 
> ...



Endlich runter vom Aldi Hometrainer.


----------



## ForkCrasher (23. März 2009)

@ H-P

Ich war fast das ganze letzte Jahr tatsächlich sehr oft auf meinem Aldi Hometrainer "unterwegs", da mein Fully durch einen Transport mit einer Airline so beschädigt wurde, dass ich es nicht mehr reparieren kann.
Und leider ist das Kleingedruckte dieser Airline so angelegt, dass ich genau 0 Euro von denen dafür erhalte. Deshalb hat es etwas gedauert.

Aber ich freue mich jetzt um so mehr, wenn ich dann wieder auf einem echten Bike in einer sich ändernden Landschaft mit echten Anstiegen, Hügeln und Bergen fahren kann und dabei auch mal echten Dreck und Staub auf die Kleider und die Haut bekomme 

So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (23. März 2009)

Dann drück ich dir die Daumen, das du mit dem Bike mehr Glück hast.


----------



## portaledge (23. März 2009)

ForkCrasher schrieb:


> @ H-P
> 
> Ich war fast das ganze letzte Jahr tatsächlich sehr oft auf meinem Aldi Hometrainer "unterwegs", da mein Fully durch einen Transport mit einer Airline so beschädigt wurde, dass ich es nicht mehr reparieren kann.
> Und leider ist das Kleingedruckte dieser Airline so angelegt, dass ich genau 0 Euro von denen dafür erhalte. Deshalb hat es etwas gedauert.



Hallo ForkCrasher,

wie kam es denn zu diesem Transportschaden, und welche Airline sollte man denn da meiden? Hatte bisher mit Bike im Koffer nie Probleme aber immmer ein wenig Sorge.

Gruß Felix


----------



## ForkCrasher (23. März 2009)

Die Airline ist aus Holland und fängt mit dem Buchstaben K an und endet mit dem Buchstaben M. Insgesamt hat diese Airline drei Buchstaben.

Von Kundenservice wissen die nicht mal, wie man das Wort schreibt, so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.

Hätte ich den gleichen Flug über ihre Webseite gebucht, wäre ein gewisser Versicherungsschutz anscheinend dabei gewesen. Ich hätte dann bis zu 25% des Wertes vom Bike bekommen.
Da ich aber über eine andere Webseite gebucht hatte, gelten andere Tarife und damit auch andere Versicherungsbedingungen.

Aber selbst, wenn ich über ihre Webseite gebucht hätte, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich die bis 25% des Warenwertes erhalten hätte.
Ich kenne inzwischen ein paar K..M-Kunden, die sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. So z.B. der komplette Verlust von Koffern, oder das Fehlen von Dingen, die im Koffer waren usw.

Diese Kunden haben bis heute noch nichts von K..M erhalten, und das, obwohl der Vorfall in einem Fall über 2 Jahre her ist...

Ich fliege auf jeden Fall nie mehr mit denen...

Das Bike war in einem Hardcase, Pedale, Räder, Lenker etc. abmoniert. Alles entsprechend mit Schaumstoff im Koffer gepolstert. Der Defekt ist ein verbogener Rahmen im Unterrohr ca. 15 cm vom Tretlager entfernt. Wie die das geschafft haben ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel. Da muss jemand mit irgend etwas scherem drüber gefahren sein oder etwas hartes schweres ist drauf gefallen. Das konnte man dem Koffer von aussen schon ansehen.

So, mehr will ich dazu nicht mehr schreiben. Sonst kommt der Frust von damals wieder hoch.

So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## Scherbi123 (24. März 2009)

der threadtitel trifft auf jeden fall zu, wenn man sich manche leute ansieht! 
den cam mccaul lass ich jetzt mal weg, da er ja nicht den originalen rahmen fährt, sondern einen prototypen...
aber heute beim händler hat der auch gemeint, das man wirklich alles mit dem bike machen kann... dann hat er mir noch eine zeitschrift gezeigt, und da ist ein artikel über den Rene Wildhaber darin! der fährt mit dem remedy extremes downhill! 
ich finde es krass, was mit einem All-Mountain bike alles geht...


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. März 2009)

warte, warte nur ein weilchen, dann hast einen schrotthaufen - und ein veilchen.
(anders gesagt: das remedy war nie ein freerider und wird auch nie einer werden.)


----------



## noco (24. März 2009)

@joedesperado
Jetzt sei halt nicht gleich so ein Spielverderber! 
Du lässt uns aber auch gar keine Freude, weißt!

@Scherbi
Der wird sich noch anschaun wenn wir extrem AM fahren wie der Wildhaber, oder?

Btw:
 Urge Kenya war kein "extrem downhill" sondern AM im weitesten Sinne...
Interessant finde ich, dass Wildhaber mit Gripshift gefahren ist und warum er kein 9er gefahren ist, hat denke ich mit seinem Sponsor Rockshox zu tun.
Ausserdem braucht er wie man sieht keine Kettenführung, hmm - ich schon!

Bernd


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. März 2009)

ich will euch doch nicht den spaß verderben, sondern nur den marketing-schmarrn entlarven.


----------



## stylefaktor (25. März 2009)

Ich hab da mal was gebastelt:


----------



## noco (25. März 2009)

Supa!

Mit was sägt man das carbon am besten und wie dick soll`s sein?
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (25. März 2009)

Habe das Karbon mit einem Dremel bearbeitet. Für den gibt es spezielle Aufsätze für faserverstärkte Kunststoffe. Danach mit Metallfeilen entgratet. 3mm Dicke für die Scheibe und 5-6mm für die Führung.


----------



## zeno (25. März 2009)

achtung!!!!!!!!!
bei carbonarbeiten unbedingt sehr gute staubmaske tragen!!!!!!!!!!!
macht sonst schlechte sachen mit der lunge......


----------



## stylefaktor (25. März 2009)

Keine Angst, hab ich gemacht!


----------



## gernott (25. März 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal was gebastelt:



Hier sieht man übrigens auch gut die Öffnung der Hinterbauschwinge  auf der Kettenblattseite.
Platz für Kork Nummer zwei 

Remedy Fahrer werden fast zwangsläufig Weinliebhaber


----------



## dubbel (25. März 2009)

öffnung?


----------



## franzam (25. März 2009)

rechts ist serienmäßig nix Loch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (25. März 2009)

??? Öffnung - Loch...

Also ich versteh´hier nur Bahnhof ;-)


----------



## franzam (25. März 2009)

vielleicht? ...man könnt doch auch in die Kurbel nen Korken stecken
wäre aber dann nicht remedyspecial


----------



## M::::: (26. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> rechts ist serienmäßig nix Loch



Also ,bei mir schon (auch wenn ich s auf dem Bild nicht erkennne).
An der KB Seite ist die Strebe etwas stärker nach oben gezogen und an deren Ende ist auch ein kleines Loch (ca halb so groß wie an der anderen Seite).Liegt aber nicht so sehr in der Dreckeinflugschneise wie auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## dubbel (26. März 2009)

gernott schrieb:


> Hier sieht man übrigens auch gut die Öffnung der Hinterbauschwinge  auf der Kettenblattseite.





M::::: schrieb:


> Also ,bei mir schon (auch wenn ich s auf dem Bild nicht erkennne).


jetzt wird's immer verwirrender...


----------



## stylefaktor (26. März 2009)

Nix Weinliebhaber! Biertrinker! 

Ja, das ist wirklich ein Loch! Who cares!? Also auf die Flaschen und ein Prost auf die geilen Bikes!


----------



## M::::: (26. März 2009)

Evtl. is das Loch auf dem Bild schon zu gesetzt. Es liegt quasi auf ~ 9 Uhr .

An sich sind die Löcher natürlich relativ unproblematisch. In meiner linken Kettenstrebe hatte sich ein kleines Schottersteinchen verfangen und ich hab etwas gebraucht um heraus zu finden, wo die Ursache für die komischen Geräusche waren. Jetzt ist da halt ein Stopfen aus weißem thermoplastischen Kunststoff drauf und gut is.


----------



## sebest (26. März 2009)

Hallo Remedy-Freunde,
war mim Spezl letzte Woche ab Donnerstag am Gardasee und wir sind so ziemlich alles gefahren was möglich war. Angefangen beim Brione, übern Velo und en Baldo am Samstag war alles drin. Des Bike hat (zu meiner Freude) alles ohne Probleme mitgemacht, von Schneeabfahrten bis zur laubbedeckten 601 ging alles gut. Des ideale Terrain war aber sicher der untere Teil vom Friedensweg am Baldo...immer mit Blick auf den See. Wünsch euch a gute Saison - hab ein paar Pics im Album und eins hier. Cheers!


----------



## Orakel (26. März 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Evtl. is das Loch auf dem Bild schon zu gesetzt. Es liegt quasi auf ~ 9 Uhr .
> 
> An sich sind die Löcher natürlich relativ unproblematisch. In meiner linken Kettenstrebe hatte sich ein kleines Schottersteinchen verfangen und ich hab etwas gebraucht um heraus zu finden, wo die Ursache für die komischen Geräusche waren. Jetzt ist da halt ein Stopfen aus weißem thermoplastischen Kunststoff drauf und gut is.


das loch dient  zur "Endgassung" beim Schweissen, sieht man an jedem Bike.


----------



## Remedy8 (26. März 2009)

Servus!

Kann mir bitte jemand mal das Loch mit rot oder so umranden? Ich scheine - trotz Brille - fast blind zu sein...

DANKE und Gruß


----------



## M::::: (26. März 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> das loch dient  zur "Endgassung" beim Schweissen, sieht man an jedem Bike.



Na wie schön, dann sind meine restlichen Bikes alle Schrott  ; von denen hatt s nämlich keins (zumindest nicht in annähernd vergleichbarer Größe) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (27. März 2009)

...nicht nur Bikes haben Entgasungslöcher

Am Wochenende wird's Wetter besser! Ich will neue Bilder von Remedy's in Action sehen. Viel Spaß Euch allen und passt auf Euch auf


----------



## Remedy8 (27. März 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> ...Ich will neue Bilder von Remedy's in Action sehen. Viel Spaß Euch allen und passt auf Euch auf



Ich will auch neue Bilder sehen! Und die Sache mit dem LOCH ist für mich auch noch nicht geklärt 

Schönes WE und viel Spaß beim Biken!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## franzam (27. März 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> ...nicht nur Bikes haben Entgasungslöcher
> 
> Am Wochenende wird's Wetter besser! Ich will neue Bilder von Remedy's in Action sehen. Viel Spaß Euch allen und passt auf Euch auf



Guckst Du hier:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=475877


----------



## noco (27. März 2009)

Yeah! Rocknroll!

Bernd


----------



## Remedy8 (27. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=475877



Geil! Das rockt...


----------



## BOBMIG (27. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

für diejenigen, die sich überlegen ein Remedy zu kaufen oder für Erfahrungen anderer interessieren, möchte ich mal meine Erkenntnisse und Erlebnisse der letzten 9 Monate zusammen fassen.

Einsatzgebiet sind bei mir AM Touren, ich freue mich über Trails und versuche alles rauf und runter zu fahren. Sprünge oder Drops, die diese Bezeichnung verdienen, mach ich (bisher) nicht. Bin entweder im Taunus, Spessart oder Odenwald unterwegs.

Nach 9 Monaten Suche und Testfahrten (teils tageweise, teils nur um den Block) mit Rädern von Rize2 über Ransom, Moto, Liteville301, Speci Enduro, Slayer SXC, Spicy, Torque ES usw. habe ich mich ohne Zweifel für das Remedy entschieden und bin auch nach 4 Wochen noch begeistert!

Es ist aus meiner Sicht ein geiles Allroundbike, ich habe mich schon beim ersten Raufsetzen sehr wohl gefühlt und bin nach verschiedenen Touren bis 70km, 1800hm mit Straßen, Waldwegen und Trails voll von diesem (und nur diesem) Rad überzeugt.Die Einstufung CC bis Downhill finde ich aber problematisch - für beide Bereichen gibt es bessere Bikes, dazwischen ist das Trek ein guter Kompromiss.

Zu den Testsiegen bin ich sehr skeptisch, da ich es neben Ransom und Moto (die ich am Gardasee und im Taunus gefahren bin) wie viele anderen auch eben "nur" für ein AM halte und der gemeinsame Testvergleich damit einfach ein Witz ist.

Ich habe etwa den Listenpreis gezahlt, dafür aber die 2009er Crossmax SX und XT Shifter draufbekommen. Mit der Entscheidung für die U-Turn vs. 2-Step bin ich nach wie vor glücklich. Absenken ist mir für lange steile Anstiege wichtig, aber per Knopfdruck muß es nicht sein. Da ist mir die Stahlfeder wichtiger. An dem 8er das ich mal um den Block gefahren habe, ist die 2-Step immer nach 2x absenken nicht wieder komplett rausgekommen (bzw. erst, wenn ich das Rad am Lenker vom Boden gehoben habe). Vermute aber, daß das ein Einstellungsproblem und kein Produktfehler war.

Für knapp unter 3.000 bin ich derzeit bei realen 13,1kg für das Rad:
Sattel auf SLR TT, Lenker Monkeylite XC 685mm, Bremsen Magura Marta (hatt ich noch von meinem Hardtail), Reifen: vorne RocketRon 2,4 hinten Racing Ralph 2,4 (die müssen sich hier noch bewähren), Pedale Wellgo Mg1 Ti, Schwalbe xlight 2,35" Schläuche und Syntace Moto Schraubgriffe.

Als nächstes werde ich wohl noch die PG950 Kassette gegen XT und die Sattelstütze gegen eine Syntace P6 tauschen, die Gabel kürzen (brauch die spacer nicht) und dann die Leitungslängen anpassen. 

Bei Interesse kann ich die gewogenen Einzelgewichte vieler Komponenten einstellen. Ich hatte mich für das 7er entschieden, weil die meisten (und teuren Teile) außer den Laufrädern in Ordnung sind und bei dem 8er und 9er zwar besser sind, aber nicht gerade dem Optimum entsprechen. Wenn ich z.B. doch nochmal Geld für Bremsen in die Hand nehme, dann lieber für eine The One, beim vorbau für einen F119, evtl. ein XT Schaltwerk oder eine andere Kurbel. Bei den teureren Versionen haben mich die Teile wie XT Bremsen, Avid Elixir (trotz der Tests, ich war sie auch mal gefahren), Bontrager Teile (auch wenn sie leicht sein sollen) und speziell die bontrager Laufräder nicht überzeugt. Der Einzige Grund dafür wäre für mich die andere Gabel gewesen, nachdem mir klar war, daß mir die U-Turn lieber als die 2-Step ist, und die TALAS RC2 für mich keinen soooo großen Unterschied macht, war die Entscheidung für das 7er + Tuning klar. 

soweit erstmal viele Grüße und sorry für den Riesentext ...


Viele Grüße
Michael 

P.S.: Für Tipps was sich noch an Modifikationen lohnen könnte (und preislich im Rahmen ist), bin ich dankbar. Werde erstmal weiter die Reifen kritisch beäugen.


----------



## dubbel (27. März 2009)

BOBMIG schrieb:


> Zu den Testsiegen bin ich sehr skeptisch, da ich es [...] auch eben "nur" für ein AM halte und der gemeinsame Testvergleich damit einfach ein Witz ist.


um welchen test geht's da?



Remedy8 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand mal das Loch mit rot oder so umranden? Ich scheine - trotz Brille - fast blind zu sein...


schwieriges thema...: 
kommt ja auch drauf an, ob man den kurbelstern als referenz für die 9 uhr nimmt oder das bild insgesamt so unterteilt. 
hier wären die beiden möglichkeiten:


----------



## stylefaktor (27. März 2009)

Hey Bombig,

du kannst eine HG-80 Kassette nehmen. Die ist günstiger als XT und wiegt in 11-32 auch nur 280g, in 11-28 sogar nur 230g! 
Ich würde eine robustere Reifenkombi bevorzugen. Wenn man das Fahrwerk bergab richtig ausreizt, machen die Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph zu schnell schlapp, bzw. bieten nicht den Grip den das Fahrwerk ermöglicht. Dann lieber eine Kombi ähnlich der neuen Fat Albert und mit dem etwas schlechteren Rollverhalten aberen deutlich besseren Grip und Durchschlagschutz leben.
Auf Touren fahre ich eine Kind Shock Teleskopstütze. Einfach genial und wie geschaffen für das Bike!


----------



## nobraxs (27. März 2009)

BOBMIG schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. doch nochmal Geld fÃ¼r Bremsen in die Hand nehme, dann lieber fÃ¼r eine The One, beim vorbau fÃ¼r einen F119, evtl. ein XT Schaltwerk oder eine andere Kurbel. Bei den teureren Versionen haben mich die Teile wie XT Bremsen, Avid Elixir (trotz der Tests, ich war sie auch mal gefahren), Bontrager Teile (auch wenn sie leicht sein sollen) und speziell die bontrager LaufrÃ¤der nicht Ã¼berzeugt. Der Einzige Grund dafÃ¼r wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich die andere Gabel gewesen, nachdem mir klar war, daÃ mir die U-Turn lieber als die 2-Step ist, und die TALAS RC2 fÃ¼r mich keinen soooo groÃen Unterschied macht, war die Entscheidung fÃ¼r das 7er + Tuning klar.



Beim Vorbau wÃ¤re auch der Pro FRS in 50mm (siehe Album) oder 70mm (bei meinem 301er - auch im Album) erwÃ¤hnenswert. Wiegt 128g (70mm) mit normalen Schrauben und schaut einfach Klasse aus... beim Preis von â¬28 kaum zu toppen

Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (27. März 2009)

schickes Rad:
http://www.crankbrothers.com/templates/ross/index.html


----------



## stylefaktor (27. März 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> um welchen test geht's da?
> 
> 
> schwieriges thema...:
> ...



Also wenn Du den Kurbelstern auf meinem Bild als Referenz nimmst, dann ist das Loch ehr bei kurz vor 12, genau unter dem Hauptschwinglager und fast vom kleinen Kettenblatt verdeckt. Bei 9 Uhr klebt nur Dreck


----------



## BOBMIG (27. März 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> um welchen test geht's da?



Hallo Dubbel,
es geht hauptsächlich um den Bike Test (September 2008), gegenüber Bergamont Enduro, Morewood Mbuzi, Scott Ransom, Cannondale Moto.
Gleichzeitig gab es einen Test in der Freeride und irgendwann auch im MTB-Magazin, die hab ich aber nicht im Kopf.

Ich hatte das 2008er Ransom 2 am Gardasee im Sommer für einen Tag ausgeliehen, das Moto 2 hier für ein Wochenende gemietet. Beides tolle Bikes, mir persönlich gefällt das Remedy besser.
Mein Eindruck ist aber, daß das Remedy nicht das gleiche besser macht sondern daß es einen Einsatzbereich hat, der besser zu mir passt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BOBMIG (27. März 2009)

Hallo Stylefaktor, welche Reifen würdest Du da empfehlen? Die Kenda vom Remedy haben mich nicht überzeugt, da sie einen ziemlich hohen Rollwiderstand haben, gleichzeitig aber nicht immer ausreichend Grip geboten haben (was auch an Matsch und Boden gelegen haben mag). Die Fat Alberts fand ich am Moto nicht viel besser. Der Nobby Nic in 2,4 am Gardasee und 2,25 tubeless am rize im Taunus hat da besser gepasst. Bei den Strecken, die ich hier kenne, bringst Du ihn fast nie an die Grenzen und dazwischen ist er schon angenehmer zu fahren. Von daher ist es ein Experiment, aber wenn ich mit den leichten Schwalbes nicht glücklich werde oder pannenanfällig werde (bei 70kg), dann muß was Neues her. Weiß nur nicht recht was... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## portaledge (27. März 2009)

All Mountain ist ja ein dehnbarer Begriff... 



BOBMIG schrieb:


> FÃ¼r knapp unter 3.000â¬ bin ich derzeit bei realen 13,1kg fÃ¼r das Rad:
> Sattel auf SLR TT, Lenker Monkeylite XC 685mm, Bremsen Magura Marta (hatt ich noch von meinem Hardtail), Reifen: vorne RocketRon 2,4 hinten Racing Ralph 2,4 (die mÃ¼ssen sich hier noch bewÃ¤hren), Pedale Wellgo Mg1 Ti, Schwalbe xlight 2,35" SchlÃ¤uche und Syntace Moto Schraubgriffe.


13.1kg in Welcher RahmengrÃ¶Ãe? (oder hab ich das verpasst?)

Zum Tuning:
Ich wÃ¼rde wirklich Ã¼berlegen vielleicht auf den Fat Albert in 2.35 UST umzusteigen. Der Grip von Rocket Ron und RR wÃ¤re mir viel zu gering. Selbst der Kenda Nevegal ging mir ab und an bei SchrÃ¤glage auf Wanderung. Mit Tubelsse wÃ¤ren auch die Xlight SchlÃ¤uche kein Thema mehr. 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Scheibendurchmesser aus? 200 oder kleiner? Da kÃ¶nnte man meiner Meinung nach noch sinnvol nachrÃ¼sten. 

Und mir persÃ¶nlich wichtig war das kÃ¼rzen der StÃ¼tze, da ich sie eh nicht in voller LÃ¤nge brauchte und sie jetzt schÃ¶n versenken kann.

Viel Spass,

--- Mache jeder mit seinem Remedy was ihm gefÃ¤llt  ---


----------



## stylefaktor (27. März 2009)

Hi Michael,

Die NN sind (um mal nur bei Schwalbe zu bleiben) ein ganz guter Kompromiss aus Grip und Abrollverhalten. Wenn's Dir trotzdem mal zu schwer rollt, dann ruhig vorne den griffigen Reifen drauf lassen und nur hinten z.B. gegen einen Smat Sam in Double Defense tauschen. http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/fahr...uppe=40&ID_Produkt=225&ID_Artikel=1061&info=1
Die Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph sind echt dünne Pellen wo man sich bei der verfügbaren 2.4er Breite bezüglich des Einsatzbereiches etwas täuschen kann - rein XC Race. Das wäre mir nix, zumindest nicht am Remedy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOBMIG (27. März 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Jetzt warte ich erstmal ab, wie die Reifen sich auf Tour verhalten. Meine Rahmengröße ist M, die 13,1kg sind errechnet (neu waren es gewogene 14.160g, habe dann alles was ich ummontiert habe mit der Küchenwaage gewogen, daher sollte die Summe stimmen). 
Im Augenblick sind die Scheiben 180/160, die hatte ich noch da. Ob mir größere Scheiben reichen oder eine kräftigere Bremse hermuß hängt vom Gesamt-setup ab. 
Da werde ich mich die nächsten Wochen und Monate näher rantasten und immer mal was ändern. Z.B. finde ich es interessant in 4 Wochen die Kenda Reifen und die Juicy 5 wieder zu montieren... dann wird mir wahrscheinlich schlagartig bewusst was besser zu meinem Fahrstil passt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## nobraxs (27. März 2009)

Muss aber doch was zu dem Bontrager Rythm (Scadnium) LRS sagen... BOBMIG hatte sich hier etwas negativ geäußert.

er ist für seine Felgenbreite sehr leicht (nachgewogen 1680g komplett!)

28 Loch ist gerade bei leichteren All-Mountain bis Enduro Fahrern ideal wenn man leicht und breit kombinieren will

Die Naben sind keine absolute Schönheit aber die Funktion ist tadellos und meiner Berechnung nach so leicht wie von Tune die MK Version


die verbauten Nippel sind die besten Alunippel die ich je gesehen habe - auf der Rückseite ist ein Sechskant

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich gerade eben diese beim letzten Videoabend ausgetauscht habe... gegen goldene DT-Swiss - _pimping my girlfriends ride _sag ich nur.

Dabei ist mir die Felge besonders positiv aufgefallen, denn diese lies sich sehr schnell mittig ziehen und die Speichenspannung war innerhalb einer halben Stunde absolut gleichmäßig, was ich sonst nur von DT Swiss Felgen kenne.

Greets Philipp


----------



## franzam (27. März 2009)

Danke Philipp,Du hast mir das demontieren erspart. Da rentiert sich das umrüsten auf Tune/ZTR Flow für mich nicht


----------



## franzam (27. März 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> schickes Rad:
> http://www.crankbrothers.com/templates/ross/index.html



aber die langen Socken zu den CC-Schuhen


----------



## BOBMIG (27. März 2009)

Hallo Philipp,
das ist ein MiÃverstÃ¤ndnis, ich wollte mich nicht negativ Ã¼ber die Bontrager Parts wie z.B. die LaufrÃ¤der Ã¤ussern. Ich habe sie nur am Remedy mal gefahren und kann sie von daher nicht wirklich beurteilen. Wenn das falsch angekommen ist, mÃ¶chte ich mich entschuldigen. Meine Ãberlegung ging in eine andere Richtung, wie unten beschrieben.

Ich habe mir die Frage gestellt, welche Parts ich mir bei einem nackten Rahmen kaufen wÃ¼rde. Von den durchschnittlich gefundenen Meinungen ist das Nonplusultra ein custom LRS mit Tune Naben + ZTR Flow Felgen, in der 600â¬ Preisregion dann entweder ein gÃ¼nstigerer custom LRS oder DT-Swiss EX1750, etwas dahinter der Crossmax SX.
Bei den Bremsen fand ich selbst beim fahren die Formula The One das MaÃ der Dinge, die Avid Elixir zwar gut, aber fÃ¼r mich doch dahinter.
Bei Lenkern hab ich mich fÃ¼r den Monkeylite XC entschieden, da er z.B. auch auf dem Torque ES verbaut wird, also etwas aushalten muÃ und fÃ¼r die Breite sehr leicht ist. 
Pedale mag ich keine Klickies, Trekkingpedale mag ich auch nicht - also die Wellgo mit 302g sehr leicht, ca. 70â¬ und guter Grip.
Zum Thema SattelstÃ¼tzen hat mich der Biketest Ende 2008 mit den BrÃ¼chen bei verschiedenen CarbonstÃ¼tzen stutzig gemacht. Hier wÃ¼rde ich die Syntace P6 Carbon nehmen, bei den vielen Litevillern, die sie (in 34,9) fahren und den guten Ergebnissen mache ich mir keine Gedanken Ã¼ber einen Bruch.
Schaltung gefÃ¤llt mir persÃ¶nlich vom testen her Shimano besser als SRAM. Wegen Preis-LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis wÃ¤re ich auf XT gegangen.
Sattel muÃ in erster Linie bequem sein, wenn das passt dann nach MÃ¶glichkeit leicht. Der SLR TT war ein Experiment, ist aber bisher gut zu fahren. Speedneedle hab ich mal draufgesessen, war fÃ¼r mich auch nicht unbequem, nur mir gefÃ¤llt die Optik nicht.
Kurbel wÃ¤re eine XT geworden, da XTR und Ã¤hnliche fÃ¼r mich bei dem Gewichtsunterschied zu teuer sind.

Mit dieser Liste habe ich versucht mir eine Meinung zu den drei Remedies zu bilden.
Am Ende gab es dann 3 Optionen:
1.) Remedy 9: Liste 4.000â¬ + Sattel, Reifen und Pedale (250â¬)
2.) Remedy 8: Liste 3.500â¬ + Sattel, Reifen und Pedale, evtl. Bremse (250â¬-600â¬)
3.) Remedy 7: Liste 2.500â¬ + LRS, Sattel, Lenker, Reifen, Pedale evtl. Bremse (850â¬ - 1200â¬) evtl. noch XT Kurbel, Schalthebel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk (250â¬)

Bei der Auswertung komme ich mit dem 3. Paket nur im schlechtesten Fall auf den gleichen Preis wie beim 9er, habe aber selbst meine Komponenten ausgesucht und bin daher vermutlich zufriedener.
Dann hab ich den HÃ¶rer in die Hand genommen und TrekhÃ¤ndler abtelefoniert, einen gefunden der mir fÃ¼r Preis und Mavic LRS ein sehr gutes Angebot gemacht hat (interessanterweise waren die Angebote fÃ¼r 8er und 9er schlechter) und zugeschlagen.

Ich hoffe damit ist nachvollziehbar, daÃ mir meine aktuellen Teile lieber sind als die Standardanbauteile. Das soll kein Urteil Ã¼ber die Bontrager-Teile sein, auch nicht Ã¼ber die LaufrÃ¤der. Mir ging es um die Frage, wie sicher ich mir bin, fÃ¼r teures Geld auch Top-Parts und ein passendes Bike zu bekommen - das hielt ich bei dem Trek LRS fÃ¼r mÃ¶glich, aber weniger sicher als bei DT-Swiss / Mavic, daher habe ich diese bevorzugt. AuÃerdem kann ich so die weiteren Teile nach und nach testen eh ich investiere. Bei dem 9er hÃ¤tt ich erst gezahlt und dann gehofft daÃ ich zufrieden sein werde.
Es freut mich zu hÃ¶ren, daÃ das 9er aber auch keine schlechtere Investition ist, wenn Du dich so positiv Ã¤uÃerst! WÃ¤re ich mir da vorher sicher gewesen, hÃ¤tte ich mÃ¶glicherweise anders gehandelt.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Michael


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (28. März 2009)

Heute steht die entscheidung an....

entweder ein Trek Remedy 7 oder ein genius 40...

ich weiß das man diese beiden Bikes nicht unbedingt vergleichen kann, 

aber das sind halt die beiden die mir gefallen....

Ich hoffe ich werde mich entscheiden können....

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (28. März 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Heute steht die entscheidung an....
> 
> entweder ein Trek Remedy 7 oder ein genius 40...
> 
> ...



Sali,

ich bin auch ein Genius 20 probegefahren. Mir hat es nicht so getaugt. Im Uphill war es saustark, super leicht und super Beschleunigung. Aber die neue Talas fand ich nicht so gut wie die Lyrik 2-Step am Remedy 8. Ein Lockout an der Gabel finde ich nicht so praktisch, wie die Plattform an der Lyrik. Auch der variable Hinterbaudämpfer fand ich nicht so praktisch. Gewippt hat er auch bei reduziertem Federweg und ganz blockiert, meine Fresse war das hart. Ein Hardtail wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht. Ist wohl mehr was für Racer. Die Plattform am RP23 Dämpfer finde ich persönlich besser für meine Ansprüche. Ich testete am Genius die Grösse M. Die Geo war sehr gestreckt. Auf dem Remedy in L sitze ich sogar kompakter. Auch musste ich die Talas früher absenken, als die Lyrik. Deshalb war für mich nach der Probefahrt klar, für meine Ansprüche war das Remedy 8 in 19.5" besser als das Genius in M. Selbst das Remedy in 17.5" war mir zu kompakt. Also unbedingt verschiedene Grössen testen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## sramx9 (28. März 2009)

Hmmm  ist doch eigentlich recht einfach.
Ich bin DAS Scott zwar noch nicht gefahren. Wenn ich aber meinen Vorredner richtig verstehe und die Ausstattung ( Bremsscheiben, Reifen ) sehe:
Scott - für Tour und "gemässigteres" Gelände mit viel Reserve.
Remedy - wenn es rauf nicht sooo schnell gehen muss und es bergab auch etwas flotter und "derber" sein soll.

Gruß und viel Spaß mit welchem Rad auch immer.
Sramx9


----------



## franzam (28. März 2009)

Wenn Genius, dann würd ich mir eine "alten" Carbonrahmen mit Horst-Link holen. Ne 140 Revelation U-Turn rein und das passt für fast alles.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (28. März 2009)

Bin Heute das Remedy 7 2009 gefahren.....

War das cool....die 160 mm merkt man gar nicht.....Gabel und Dämpfer arbeiten sehr gut zusammen....

Die absenkung der gabel fand ich auch ziemlich easy..

Leider war es nur in Größe L da, aber ich bin begeistert...

Nächste Woche wird wohl das Bike in größe M kommen....2349,- soll es kosten..!!

Glaub ist ein faire Kurs...

Gruß Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ballistic (29. März 2009)

Hat von Euch jemand ein Foto von einem 21.5er Remedy?

Mit einer 94er Schrittlänge komm ich da kaum drum rum, aber die Optik muss halt auch noch stimmen 

Thx,
Martin


----------



## Remedy8 (29. März 2009)

ballistic schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand ein Foto von einem 21.5er Remedy?
> 
> Mit einer 94er Schrittlänge komm ich da kaum drum rum, aber die Optik muss halt auch noch stimmen
> 
> ...



Servus!

Schau mal in mein Foto-Album. Da sollte was für Dich dabei sein 

MfG Kristian


----------



## noco (30. März 2009)

Schauen in allen Größen geil aus 
Sind in 21,5" aber nicht mehr so leicht zu kriegen, also marsch, marsch...

Bernd


----------



## mike_ranger (30. März 2009)

Hallo

Ich werde bei Gelegenheitheit mal ein Bild von meinem 9er Remedy XL reinstellen, war aber auch _extrem_ schwer zu bekommen.
Ich habe Schrittlänge 92cm, somit bin ich sicher dass du auch XL brauchen wirst.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## gernott (30. März 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand mal das Loch mit rot oder so umranden? Ich scheine - trotz Brille - fast blind zu sein...
> 
> DANKE und Gruß



Falls es noch nicht beantwortet wurde.

Siehe Grafiken.
Links recht große Öffnung
Rechts, kettenseitig,  eine Kleinere ( sieht man gut wenn man von oben auf die Schwinge schaut)



M::::: schrieb:


> Na wie schön, dann sind meine restlichen Bikes alle Schrott  ; von denen hatt s nämlich keins (zumindest nicht in annähernd vergleichbarer Größe) .



Stimmt
diese Locher zum "entgasen" sind meist im Durchmesser von ca. 3-4 mm.
Sind am Ende der Schwinge bei den Ausfallenden vorhanden.
Es reicht an sich eine Öffnung pro geschlossenem Raum. (Rohr).

Ich habe die beiden Öffnungen auf der Tretlagerseite auf jeden Fall verschlossen weil mich der Gedanke nervt dass sich langsam Schmutz im Rohr lagert.

Mit dem Bike bin ich weiterhin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## portaledge (30. März 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal was gebastelt:



Hi,

bin auch gerade am basteln - Ist die Rolle deiner KeFü selbstgemacht oder aus einer gekauften - bin noch auf der Suche nach den richtigen Lagern und dem Material für die Rolle.
Aktuell könnte ich Teflon oder Delrin bieten, sowie Gleitlager oder Fischer Industrielager.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Remedy8 (30. März 2009)

@ gernott:

Vielen Dank (!) für die Aufklärung. Hatte mich zwischenzeitlich schon selbst an meinem Rad von den Löchern überzeugen können. Ich werde sie weiterhin einfach ignorieren und hoffen, dass nichts (schlimmes) passiert!

Weiterhin "good grip"

Gruß Kristian


----------



## gernott (30. März 2009)

Gerne geschehen.


Und zu "good Grip" 

Die Kenda Reifen sehen ja recht vernünftig aus, habe aber den Hinteren umgedreht um mehr Grip bergauf zu haben. (etwas komische Stollenkonstruktion im Mittelbereich mit der Schräge zu den Stollen).
Mir scheint auch der Seitenhalt, vor allem im Feuchten, ist nicht berauschend. 
Denke daran ein Paar Nick vom Nobby drauf zu tun und die Kendas für ein Gardasee Schlachtfest o.Ä. zu verwenden.

Grüizi 
Gernot


----------



## stylefaktor (31. März 2009)

Hi Felix

Die Rolle ist eine alte MRP. Die gibt es aktuell auch einzeln, inkl. Lagern zu kaufen. Die ist jetzt schwarz! Werde aus Style Gründen demnächst mir auch eine schwarze besorgen.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=867


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ballistic (31. März 2009)

Danke, das sieht ja echt 1a aus! Sollte man garnicht meinen, dass der Rahmen so groß ist 

Wie groß bist du, ich bin 1,94m ?

Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche machen..!



Remedy8 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Schau mal in mein Foto-Album. Da sollte was für Dich dabei sein
> 
> MfG Kristian


----------



## bikeop (31. März 2009)

gernott schrieb:


> Gerne geschehen.
> 
> 
> Und zu "good Grip"
> ...


 
hab ich auch gemacht. insgesamt ist der nevegal aber nicht der schlechteste. grip ist sehr gut (nass, trocken) und der reifen vermittelt ein sicheres fahrgefühl. schwaeche ist eindeutig das schnell verlegte profil im gatsch bzw weichen schnee. seitenhalt ist vielleicht bei anderen reifen wirklich besser. 
nach etwa 40h im einsatz erstmals geplattet (dorn zwischen den stollen).
als tourenreifen kommt bei mir auch der nn drauf.

griass eich!


----------



## sramx9 (31. März 2009)

Beim normalen Fahren finde ich den Nevegal auch ganz gut. Rollt vielleicht bißchen schwer. Aber der Durchschlagschutz ist bescheiden. Hatte ja schon bei der 1. Fahrt nen Platten und gestern wieder. Treppen aufwärts fahren ( wenige, flache Stufen und mit Schwung ) mag er nicht sonderlich. 2 mal gemacht - 2 x pffffff. Trotz Tausch des dünnen Sheng Chin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Schlauches. Werde das mal in Zukunft wohl sein lassen


----------



## portaledge (31. März 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Beim normalen Fahren finde ich den Nevegal auch ganz gut. Rollt vielleicht bißchen schwer. Aber der Durchschlagschutz ist bescheiden. Hatte ja schon bei der 1. Fahrt nen Platten und gestern wieder. Treppen aufwärts fahren ( wenige, flache Stufen und mit Schwung ) mag er nicht sonderlich. 2 mal gemacht - 2 x pffffff. Trotz Tausch des dünnen Sheng Chin  Schlauches.



Was den Rollwiderstand angeht kann ich mich nur anschließen, mit Durchschlägen hatte ich noch keine Probleme - allerdings waren bei mir auch keine China Schläuche sondern solide Schwalbe drinnen - vielleicht hat mein Händler mir da schon einen Gefallen getan 

Allerdings finde ich den Grenzbereich des Kenda extrem schmal - mir kommt das Vorderrad zu oft unvermittelt.

Je nach Terrain und Zweck bin ich jetzt auf Muddy Mary FR UST (triple compound) 2.35" oder Fat Albert 2.35" umgestiegen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## bikeop (31. März 2009)

weltmeister beim rollwiderstand wird der nevegal meinem gefuehl nach sicher nicht. wär interessant zu wissen, wie der unterschied da zum fatalbert ist.

bei meinem waren auch irgendwelche noname schlaeuche drin...waren.

snakebite hatte ich allerdings noch keinen.
(fahre derzeit  hinten 2 bar vorne 1.8)


----------



## Remedy8 (31. März 2009)

ballistic schrieb:


> Danke, das sieht ja echt 1a aus! Sollte man garnicht meinen, dass der Rahmen so groß ist
> 
> Wie groß bist du, ich bin 1,94m ?
> 
> Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche machen..!



Servus! 

Kein Thema. Ich bin gute 1,90 Meter groß. Also bei Dir bietet es sich dann wirklich an, den Rahmen in 21,5" zu nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (31. März 2009)

@portaledge

Gestern bei dem Durchschlag war auch schon ein Schwalbe drin - seufz


----------



## mhedder (2. April 2009)

Moin zusammen. Hab mal ne Frage an die Remedy Fahrer:

Wieviel Federweg nutz bei Euch der Hinterbaudämpfer so? 
Ich habe bei mir ca. 25% SAG eingestellt, und musste jetzt feststellen, dass ich bei einem Bunny Hop aus dem Stand den Dämpfer bereits zum Anschlag bringe. (es bleiben ca. 1-2mm bevor der O-Ring vom Dämpfer fallen würde). 
Muss wohl mal die Luft komplett ablassen, um zu überprüfen wo wirklich Ende ist...

Mir scheint, als würde es dem Dämpfer ein wenig an Endprogression fehlen. 

Jetzt habe ich ein wenig Angst, dass das dem Dämpfer auf Dauer schaden könnte. Vom Fahrgefühl ist es so ech erste Sahne , aber ob das auf Dauer so gut geht...

Wie sieht das Verhalten bei Euch aus?


----------



## stylefaktor (2. April 2009)

Hi Mhedder,

es stimmt, der Federwegsverlauf des Remedy ist sehr linear. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass ein scheinbar zu weiches Setup (Dein Gefühl beim Bunny Hop) sich im Gelände bei schneller Fahrweise super anfühlt und auch nicht merklich durchschlägt. Das Fahrwerk ist auf Schluckfreudigkeit bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt und der Dämpfer macht das mit. Wenn du etwas rumtricksen willst, musst du weniger SAG inkauf nehmen, oder wie beim 9er möglich das Pro Pedal am besten auf Stufe 3 zuschalten. Der Dämpfer hat im Innern einen Endanschlag, so dass am Ende auch nicht ungebremst Metall auf Metall rauschen kann.


----------



## mhedder (2. April 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

das mit dem linearen Federwegverlauf ist ja eingentlich ein wirklicher Pro was das Fahrwerk des Remedys angeht. Was das Fahrgefühl im Gelände angeht, hast Du absolut Recht, das ist bei 25% SAG (besser sogar 35%) echt genial. Extrem schluckfreudig, mit ausreichend Rückmeldung des Untergrunds. 

Pro Pedal kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Das kostet mir zu viel Ansprechverhalten. Das 
Braucht man Meiner Meinung nach beim Remedy nur im Wiegetritt bergauf... (ich brauchs eigentlich garnicht )

Ich werde das ganze einfach so lassen und beobachten wie lange der Dämpfer das mit macht. Schlägt ja nicht ständig durch, sondern eben nur bei starken Schlägen/Drops ins Flache.

Wenn er es erlebt hat, kommt eben ein DHX rein.


----------



## dubbel (2. April 2009)

schlägt der dämpfer denn tatsächlich durch, oder nur fast, oder vielleicht auch nicht? 

(propedal dürfte da imho auch nichts bringen: das hat ja nurim ersten drittel oder so einen einfluss.)


----------



## cos75 (2. April 2009)

Wer den Fox-Dämpfer progressiver machen will, muss die Luftkammer verkleinern. Dafür gibts entweder eine kleinere Luftkammer von Fox (teuer) oder man kann das auch selbst machen mit einem Gummistück.


----------



## Konstrukteur (2. April 2009)

Also ich kann nur bestätigen, dass selbst bei höherem Fahrergewicht der Dämpfer kaum durchschlägt. Das liegt an der hervorragend abgestimmten High - Speed Druckstufe des RP23. ich würde die Federkennlinie nicht progressiver abstimmen. Lass das die Dämpfung machen. Die hat den Vorteil, dass sie sich automatisch auf dei Einfedergeschwindigkeit des Federbeins anpasst (Öldämpfung ist Geschwindigkeitsabhängig: hohe Kolbenstagengeschw.--> hohe Dämpfung und umgekehrt) was in Verbindung mit der flachen linearen Federkennlinie zu einer top Federwegausnutzung führt. Die PP Einstellung ändert daran nicht viel, da sie nur die Low Speed Druckstufe beinflusst in dem sie eine kleine Durchflussöffnung mit einer federvorgespannten Nadel blockiert.
Wichtig ist aber, das man mit 30-40% Sag fährt - 25% sind schon ziemlich wenig, ausser du willst nur springen.

Nächstes Jahr soll der RP 23 ja den Boost Valve wie ihn auch die DHX- Dämpfer besitzen, erhalten, d.h. die Dämpfung wird dann zusätzlich auch noch wegprogressiv, damit wird das Ganze  noch mal deutlich verbessert , insbesondere bei kurzen Hüben -  solange warte ich noch bevor ich mal ein bisschen rumexperimentiere. Der RP 23 im Remedy hat übrigens soweit ich es verglichen habe  eine noch grössere Luftkammer als die eh schon grosse Fox-XL Luftkammer für die RPs --> die müsste sich ja auch auf das 2010 modell schrauben lassen - bin schon gespannt...


----------



## mhedder (2. April 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> schlägt der dämpfer denn tatsächlich durch, oder nur fast, oder vielleicht auch nicht?
> 
> (propedal dürfte da imho auch nichts bringen: das hat ja nurim ersten drittel oder so einen einfluss.)



Werde ich nochmal genau kontrollieren, indem ich den Druck komplett ablasse um zu schauen wo genau Ende ist. Wie gesagt, es sind max. 2mm Dämpferweg übrig...



> Also ich kann nur bestätigen, dass selbst bei höherem Fahrergewicht der Dämpfer kaum durchschlägt. Das liegt an der hervorragend abgestimmten High - Speed Druckstufe des RP23. ich würde die Federkennlinie nicht progressiver abstimmen. Lass das die Dämpfung machen. Die hat den Vorteil, dass sie sich automatisch auf dei Einfedergeschwindigkeit des Federbeins anpasst (Öldämpfung ist Geschwindigkeitsabhängig: hohe Kolbenstagengeschw.--> hohe Dämpfung und umgekehrt) was in Verbindung mit der flachen linearen Federkennlinie zu einer top Federwegausnutzung führt. Die PP Einstellung ändert daran nicht viel, da sie nur die Low Speed Druckstufe beinflusst in dem sie eine kleine Durchflussöffnung mit einer federvorgespannten Nadel blockiert.
> Wichtig ist aber, das man mit 30-40% Sag fährt - 25% sind schon ziemlich wenig, ausser du willst nur springen.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr soll der RP 23 ja den Boost Valve wie ihn auch die DHX- Dämpfer besitzen, erhalten, d.h. die Dämpfung wird dann zusätzlich auch noch wegprogressiv, damit wird das Ganze noch mal deutlich verbessert , insbesondere bei kurzen Hüben - solange warte ich noch bevor ich mal ein bisschen rumexperimentiere. Der RP 23 im Remedy hat übrigens soweit ich es verglichen habe eine noch grössere Luftkammer als die eh schon grosse Fox-XL Luftkammer für die RPs --> die müsste sich ja auch auf das 2010 modell schrauben lassen - bin schon gespannt...



Hab ein Remedy 7 mit RP2. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sollte der Unterschied zum RP23 allerdings lediglich in der verstellbaren Pro Pedal Funktion liegen...?

Wenn ich noch erheblich mehr SAG fahre, sollte das ganze doch eher schlechter werden, oder?


----------



## Konstrukteur (2. April 2009)

Klar, also wenn der Dämpfer jetzt schon durchschlägt, dann hilft mehr Sag auch nicht. Das bezog sich auf eher das Ausnutzen des Federweges. 
Der RP2 und RP 23 sind bis auf die Verstellung der Pedalplattform gleich.
Du Schreibst Du bringst den Dämpfer auf Anschlag, heisst das er schlägt spürbar durch oder nimmst Du das nur an weil er den Indikator-O-ring relativ tief runterdrückt? Das wäre ja noch kein Durchschlag. 
Wenn dann würde ich es mit einer etwas steiferen High-Speed Druckstufe probieren - lässt sich aber nur durch modifikation an der shim-Kombi einstellen.


----------



## mhedder (2. April 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Klar, also wenn der Dämpfer jetzt schon durchschlägt, dann hilft mehr Sag auch nicht. Das bezog sich auf eher das Ausnutzen des Federweges.
> Der RP2 und RP 23 sind bis auf die Verstellung der Pedalplattform gleich.
> Du Schreibst Du bringst den Dämpfer auf Anschlag, heisst das er schlägt spürbar durch oder nimmst Du das nur an weil er den Indikator-O-ring relativ tief runterdrückt? Das wäre ja noch kein Durchschlag.
> Wenn dann würde ich es mit einer etwas steiferen High-Speed Druckstufe probieren - lässt sich aber nur durch modifikation an der shim-Kombi einstellen.



Ich nehme das "Durschlagen" nicht vom Gefühl her war, sondern eher durch die Position des O-Rings nach einem Sprung. Werde nachher erstmal nachschauen, wo genau das Ende des Federwegs bei dem Dämpfer liegt.

So long schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_RV (2. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich musste gestern feststellen das an den Berühungsstellen der Bremsleitung und Schaltzüge der Lack bis aufs Alu weggescheuert ist. Ist jetzt nicht so schlimm, Weisser Lack und Lackschutzfolie drauf und gut......aber als kleiner Tipp für Neubikebesitzer....klebt Lackschutzfolie auf die Kontaktstellen!

Gibt es eigentlich von Trek merchandising Artikel wie Sticker etc? Im I-Net?


----------



## Markpa (2. April 2009)

Servus an alle!

Bin seit heute auch stolzer Remedy Besitzer. Habe mir ein 8er zugelegt. 

Jetzt bin ich dabei die Gabel und den Dämpfer einzustellen. Wollte mich erstmal an das Dämpfersetup von Trek orientieren. Heißt also bei 82 kg Fahrergewicht 100 psi in der Gabel (wobei mir das ein wenig hart vorkommt) und 160 im Dämpfer. Soweit so gut. Aber nun geht es an die High und Lowspeed Einstellung. Hier empfiehlt Trek bei der Gabel bei Low Speed 12 Clicks out from slow und bei der Highspeed 10 clicks out from slow. Aber wo ist out from slow???! Im Uhrzeigersinn oder dagegen. Oder bin ich einfach nur zu doof.

Danke und Gruß

Mapa


----------



## noco (2. April 2009)

"in" heisst immer Uhrzeigersinn, also "zu"
Und Glückwunsch zum Bike!

Bernd


----------



## Markpa (2. April 2009)

noco schrieb:


> "in" heisst immer Uhrzeigersinn, also "zu"
> Und Glückwunsch zum Bike!
> 
> Bernd



Heißt also rechts bis Anschlag und dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn 12 clicks bei "12 clicks from slow" - richtig? Sorry für die etwas dümmliche Frage


----------



## noco (2. April 2009)

Ja genau so!


----------



## Markpa (3. April 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Ja genau so!



Super! Vielen Dank. 

Als bisheriger (oder immer noch) Fox RLC Fahrer ist so ne Rock Shox schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. Zumindest vom einstellen her. 

Was ich auch noch ein wenig seltsam finde (das ging aus der Beschreibung von Rock Shox nicht heraus) ist, wenn man die Highspeed Druckstufe einstellt (blaues Rad) dreht sich die Low Speed mit, was anscheinend die Performance der Low Speed nicht ändern soll. Wenn ich allerdings dann die Low Speed Druckstufe einstellen will habe ich die Möglichkeit dies zu tun wenn der Lockout für die Gabel entweder ein oder aus ist (Rädchen draußen bzw. drin). Macht das einen Unterschied.

Und jetzt nochmals für den Suspension Laien...  Rebound ist klar = Ausfeder Geschwindigkeit, aber wozu High- und Lowspeed einstellen?!

Gruß Mapa


----------



## noco (3. April 2009)

Highspeed ist für schnelle, meist kleinere Schläge zuständig, z.B. Wurzelfeld. Meist empfielt es sich die Highspeed offen zu lassen oder 2-3 Clicks von "out" reinzudrehen. Ich mach das zumindest der Psyche wegen...
Für die Praxis ist eigentlich die Lowspeed Druckstufe relevanter, weil du damit die trägen Eintauchbewegungen reduzieren kannst und was besonders bei Luftgabeln vorkommt: du kannst das tiefe Eintauchen der Gabel bei hohen Steilstufen stark reduzieren ohne dass du wesentliche Einbußen beim Ansprechen der Gabel in Kauf nehmen mußt.

Bernd


----------



## mhedder (3. April 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Du Schreibst Du bringst den Dämpfer auf Anschlag, heisst das er schlägt spürbar durch oder nimmst Du das nur an weil er den Indikator-O-ring relativ tief runterdrückt? Das wäre ja noch kein Durchschlag.
> Wenn dann würde ich es mit einer etwas steiferen High-Speed Druckstufe probieren - lässt sich aber nur durch modifikation an der shim-Kombi einstellen.



Moin zusammen,

habe gestern mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen um zu schauen wie viel Weg da noch übrig ist. Erschreckendes Resultat. Der Dämpfer geht bei nem normalen Bunny Hop bei 25% SAG (ca. 50cm höhe) komplett an den Anschlag. Kann eine defekte High-Speed Druckstufe vieleicht das Problem sein?

Was sagen die anderen Remedy Fahrer dazu? Wie ist das bei Euch? 
Ich denke am Gewicht solltes es nicht liegen. Wiege in voller Montur ca. 73 kg.


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. April 2009)

Du wirst einen richtig abgestimmten Dämpfer mit einem Bunny Hopp, bei dem du mit dem Körper weig abfederst wohl immer fast bis zum Anschlag bringen. Selbst ohne Bunny Hopp schaft man das durch eine schnelle Abwärtsbewegung im Stehen am Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2009)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Du wirst einen richtig abgestimmten Dämpfer mit einem Bunny Hopp, bei dem du mit dem Körper weig abfederst wohl immer fast bis zum Anschlag bringen. Selbst ohne Bunny Hopp schaft man das durch eine schnelle Abwärtsbewegung im Stehen am Bike.



So isses

G.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. April 2009)

@markpa


Hier mal ein Vid zur zur Erklärung und Einstellung des Mission Control:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1Jlw4I22ag"]YouTube - RockShox_Mission_Control[/ame]

Wie noco schon sagt, eine getrennte Druckstufe, die langsame und schnelle Federbewegungen getrennt einstellbar macht. Prima Sache!


----------



## Konstrukteur (3. April 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> habe gestern mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen um zu schauen wie viel Weg da noch übrig ist. Erschreckendes Resultat. Der Dämpfer geht bei nem normalen Bunny Hop bei 25% SAG (ca. 50cm höhe) komplett an den Anschlag. Kann eine defekte High-Speed Druckstufe vieleicht das Problem sein?
> 
> ...



Nein, solange der Dämpfer nicht hart Durchschägt sondern nur sein Federweg aufbraucht ist alles in bester Ordnung - er tut genau das was er soll. Ein Sprung ist eine ziemlich schnelle Einfederbewegung, da spricht die High-Speed Druckstufe voll an und trotzdem nutzt der Dämpfer den Feweg voll aus - so soll es sein.

Zur Low und High Speed Druckstufe:

Low Speed dämpft alles was die Kolbenstange des Dämpfers nur langsam beschleunigt, z.B. Bodenwellen, Vertikalschwingungen die von der Tretbewegung verursacht werden, Gabeleintauchen nach Stufen (keine Sprünge) etc.
Das Low Speed-Ventil ist meistens einfach ein kleines Loch, das je nach Einstellung von einer kleinen Nadel  mehr oder weniger stark verschlossen wird und den langsamen Ölfluss unterschiedlich stark dämpft (beim Pro Pedal des RP23 ist  ist die Nadel federvorgespannt, die Vorspannung ist dabei abhängig von der PP-Einstellung unterschiedlich stark ). Leider werden bei zunehmendem Schliessen der Low speed Druckstufe auch sehr kleine Stösse stark gedämpft, weil sie trotz hoher Einfedergeschwindigkeit  wegen des sehr kleinen Hubes einen nur langsamen Ölfluss im Dämpfer verursachen. Dieser Ölfluß wird wegen der eingestellten Low-Speed Druckstufe  gedrosselt , das Öl kann nicht mehr völlig frei fliessen. Die mit federnden Shims verschlossenen High-Speed Druckstufenventile sprechen dabei kaum an. Das ist auch der Grund warum PP insbesondere in den höheren Einstellungen unsensibel wird. Die Nadel verschliesst die Durchflussöffnung komplett sobald PP eingeschaltet ist und zwingt den Ölfluss durch die High-Speed Ventile, es sei denn die Stösse liegen über dem Ansprechverhalten der Federvorspannung der Nadel.  
Die Folge:  Gabel und Federbein sprechen bei zu starker Low Speed Druckstufe nicht mehr auf jeden "Kieselstein" an, sie werden unsensibel und federn insbesondere  Bodelwellen nicht mehr wie gewünscht weg. Dafür dämmt die Low-Speed Druckstufe aber Gabeleintauchen und Wippbewegungen gut ein. Hier hilft nur die Strategie soviel wie nötig und sowenig wie möglich. 

High Speed dämpft alles was die Kolbenstange schnell einfedern lässt ab. Dazu gehören mittlere und sehr schnelle Bodenunebenheiten wie Wurzeln aber auch schnelle und grosse Stösse, wie sie etwa von grösseren Steinen  oder Sprüngen verursacht werden. Das ist auch das Problem der High-Speed Druckstufe. Sie kann nicht unterscheiden ob der Dämpferhub auf Grund eines Stosses gross oder klein ist sobald nur die Kolbenstangengeschwindigkeit beider Einwirkungen gleich ist. Deshalb neigen manche Dämpfer auch zu einer Verhärtung bei schellen aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen (das sog. Spiking)
Eine Hubabhängigen High-Speed Druckstufendämpfung,  stellt deshalb eine deutliche Verbesserung dar, da man für beide Stossarten eine unterschiedlich stark reagierende Dämpfung realisieren kann. So kann die Druckstufendämpfung im mittleren Hubbereich deutlich weicher eingestellt werden, dafür nimmt sie gegen Ende des Hubes zu womit sie eine  ein Durchschlagen verhindert. Beide Stossarten nutzen damit bei guter Abstimmung möglichst den vollen Federweg.

soviel zur Theorie


----------



## mhedder (3. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen und vor allem fachlich fundierten Antworten,
da hab ich wieder viel dazu gelernt. 

Dann denke ich ist der Fall für mich klar... Alles so lassen und viel Spaß mit außreichend SAG haben. Wollte ja hauptsächlich sicher gehen, dass der Dämpfer keinen Schaden nimmt.



> Eine Hubabhängigen High-Speed Druckstufendämpfung, stellt deshalb eine deutliche Verbesserung dar, da man für beide Stossarten eine unterschiedlich stark reagierende Dämpfung realisieren kann. So kann die Druckstufendämpfung im mittleren Hubbereich deutlich weicher eingestellt werden, dafür nimmt sie gegen Ende des Hubes zu womit sie eine ein Durchschlagen verhindert. Beide Stossarten nutzen damit bei guter Abstimmung möglichst den vollen Federweg.



Jetzt hab ich das mit der Hubahängigen High-Speed Durckstufendämpfung auch verstanden. 
Das scheint mir tatsächlich auch für meinen Fall eine deutliche Verbesserung zu sein. 

Eine Frage hätte ich trotzdem noch.


> Nein, solange der Dämpfer nicht hart Durchschägt sondern nur sein Federweg aufbraucht ist alles in bester Ordnung - er tut genau das was er soll.


Woran würde ich denn erkennen, dass der Dämpfer hart anschlägt? Spürt man das tatsächlich bei einer Landung? Oder nimmt man auch ein Anschlaggeräusch war?


----------



## Markpa (3. April 2009)

Wow! Das nenn ich mal eine detaillierte, fachmännische Aussage. Vielen Dank an alle für die Tipps. Jetzt heißt es rumspielen ;-) Auch wenn ich glaube, dass mein"Popometer" ;-) die einzelnen Unterschiede noch nicht genau erkennt. 

War vorhin zum ersten mal so richtig mit dem Remedy im Schwarzwald unterwegs. Tja, was soll ich sagen... Ich will nie wieder ein anderes Rad fahren! ))

Gruß
Mapa


----------



## psx0407 (3. April 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Woran würde ich denn erkennen, dass der Dämpfer hart anschlägt? Spürt man das tatsächlich bei einer Landung? Oder nimmt man auch ein Anschlaggeräusch war?



... ganz einfach:

wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob dämpfer oder gabel durchgeschlagen hat, dann wars´kein durchschlag.

einen durchschlag wirst du immer unmissverständlich wahrnehmen: entweder durch ein geräusch (kann unterschiedlich sein) oder durch das spüren eines harten anschlages. oder beides.

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstrukteur (3. April 2009)

Beim RP des Remedy ist die Abstimmung schon ziemlich gut gelungen. Ich könnte mir aber gerade in dem mittleren Bereich noch eine kleine Optimierung vorstellen, viellleicht ist das mit dem neuen RP mit Boost Valve möglich. Die Lyrik halte ich diesbezüglich für nahezu perfekt.

zum Popometer:
Ich glaube eh das sensibelste Organ der Kopf ist, der muss nur wissen das da ein neuer Dämpfer dran ist und schon spürt er die Verbesserung und das ohne einen Meter fahren zu müssen


----------



## mhedder (3. April 2009)

> ... ganz einfach:
> 
> wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob dämpfer oder gabel durchgeschlagen hat, dann wars´kein durchschlag.
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt...


----------



## noco (3. April 2009)

Aber es ist ja echt auffällig, wie sich jeder Remedy Neuling sofort auf dem Rad wohl fühlt - ging mir nicht anders!
Die Dämpfergeschichte haben die echt fein hingekriegt und auch ich war ab und zu irritiert, weil der Gummiring immer ganz unten ist. 
Und im Stand Gewicht nach hinten, also quasi angedeuteter Bachkwheel Hop, schlägt der Dämpfer ohne grosse Anstrengung durch. Aber wie schon erwähnt geht das fast mit jedem "normal" eingestelltem Dämpfer, allerdings gehört beim Remedy da gar nicht viel dazu.
Fast unheimlich ist ist dann, dass man auch bei richtigen Rumpelstrecken nichts davon registriert, wenn ich mal davon ausgehe dass eben wirkliche Durchschläge eigentlich jeder bemerkt!
So und @Konstrukteur, bitte jede Woche mal so einen Beitrag - freut mich immer wieder zu lesen. Danke auch von mir!

Gruss,
Bernd

Ps: 
Ja, im mittleren Bereich, wäre evtl. noch eine Verbesserung drin, aber da geht´s ja echt um Feinheiten und bisher denk ich mir halt erstmal "never touch a running system!", erst recht wenn´s soo gut rennt!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ja jetzt schon eine Weile auf meinem Remedy 8 unterwegs. Heute bei dem schönen Wetter habe ich mit Ranger eine Gabelsetup-Tour gemacht, bei uns rauf auf den Berg und oben auf dem Plateau Singletrails abgesurft. Dort gibt es genügend kleinere und grössere Wurzeln, steilere und flachere Abschnitte und zahlreiche kleinere und grössere Wurzelstufen (und Holzstufen) abzureiten. Wir sind immer die gleiche Schlaufe gefahren (3x) und haben nach und nach das Setup der Gabel angepasst.

Ich bin 101kg schwer. Dämpfer auf 35% Sag eingestellt und Zugstufe entsprechend, dass das Bike bei Stufe (oder Randstein) nur 1x nachwippt. Das ist einfach und bedurfte keinerlei Anpassung. Aber schwerer abzustimmen ist ja eh die Lyrik.

Mein Setup der vergangenen Woche war:
Druck 7.0 bar (102 psi) entspricht < 20% Sag; 0 Highspeed; 0 Lowspeed; (Die Zugstufe der Gabel habe ich nie verändert. Die Federt genauso schnell aus, dass die Gabel nicht vom Boden abhebt.) Alles in allem wippt wenig, aber ich habe nur ca. 12cm Federweg ausgenutzt.

Mein heutiges erstes Setup war:
Druck 6.5 bar (94 psi) entspricht ca. 20% Sag; 0 Highspeed; 0 Lowspeed; Auf Wurzelteppiche deutlich "weicher", ohne Lowspeed deutlich sensibel. Kleinere Hindernisse (Steine, Wurzeln, Prügel, etc.) einfach glattgebügelt. Ausnützung Federweg ca. 13cm Federweg, auch nach Wurzelstufen.

Mein zweites Setup war:
Druck 6.0 bar (87 psi); 0 Highspeed; 0 Lowspeed; Auf Wurzelteppiche noch "weicher", ohne Lowspeed super sensibel. Es gibt keine kleineren Hindernisse mehr. Man rauscht einfach drüber. Ausnützung Federweg ca. 13cm auf Singletrail mit Wurzeln und 15cm auf Wurzeldownhill mit kleineren Stufen.

Mein drittes Setup war:
Druck 6.0 bar (87 psi); 0 Highspeed; 6 Klicks zu Lowspeed (1/3); Auf Wurzelteppiche noch weich genug, aber ein wenig härter als ohne Lowspeed.

Dann war der Testride beendet und wir sind im Downhill runtergeschossen. Ist schon der Wahnsinn, was das Remedy mit seinem Fahrwerk alles wegschluckt, wie man Vertrauen gewinnt und immer schneller wird.

Alles in allem fahre ich sehr weich. Ich kann aber den Nutzen von Lowspeed- und Highspeed Druckstufe nicht erkennen. Wenn ich alles dies Einstellungen weglasse, dann ist die Gabel supersensibel. Fahre ich mit weniger Luft, wird sie deutlich weicher. Drehe ich Lowspeed rein, dann wird sie härter. Für mich ist es das Gleiche, als wenn ich mit mehr Luftdruck fahre. Für was braucht man das also? Das Video sagt auch nicht mehr, als was man eh schon weiss. 

Wenn ich im Stehen oder langsam Fahren aber ein wenig springe, dann schlägt die Gabel leicht durch. Vielleicht ist sie doch zu weich für mein Gewicht eingestellt. Aber mir gefällt das, weil es praktisch "keine" Hindernisse zu geben scheint. Drehe ich dann Highspeed rein, dann ist der Effekt aber für mich nicht spürbar. Die Gabel schlägt trotzdem durch. Noch für Euch zur Info. Ich bin Tourenbiker, kein Freerider. Richtige Sprünge oder Drops mache ich nicht. Ich möchte aber so schnell wie möglich Singletrails runterheizen. 

Wie fahrt Ihr die Lyrik denn so bei dem Gewicht und dem Fahrerprofil?


----------



## Markpa (4. April 2009)

Wenn Du schreibst 0 Highspeed und 0 Low Speed, dann meinst Du gegen den Uhrzeigersinn bis auf Anschlag?

War heute auch fahren und habe das von Trek empfohlene Setup mal ausprobiert. Highspeed 10 Clicks zu (also von rechts gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) und 12 Clicks Lowspeed. War soweit ok. Habe dann mal ausprobiert mit Lowspeed nur 3 Clicks zu zu fahren. War deutlich härter und hat nicht so sensibel angesprochen. War mir zu hart. 

Habe dann die Lowspeed komplett geschlossen. War so deutlich besser. Aber ich wollte auf jeden Fall nochmals etwas Luft aus der Gabel lassen.

Fahre momentan mit 82 kg Fahrergesamtgewicht 90 psi.

Gruß Mapa


----------



## Tobias_RV (5. April 2009)

Hallo Nicki Nitro
ich fahre bei 82 Kilo ( Voll Aufgerödelt Schuhe, Klamotten u Trinkrucksack) 
an der Lyrik 110 PSI mit 10 Clicks Highspeed u 9 Clicks Lowspeed. Das ist nach wie empfohlen nur 10 PSI mehr Druck.
Den RP23 fahre ich mit zwischen 20%u25% Sag ( 160PSI) u Ebenfalls 6 Clicks Rebound nach Anleitung. Das ganze ist dadurch etwas straffer abgestimmt. Ich komme aber aus dem Touren / Marathon Bereich und mags daher gerne etwas straffer.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. April 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Wenn Du schreibst 0 Highspeed und 0 Low Speed, dann meinst Du gegen den Uhrzeigersinn bis auf Anschlag?
> 
> Gruß Mapa



Ja, damit meine ich gegen den Uhrzeigersinn alles rausgedreht.

@Tobias_RV
Dann hast Du aber ein deutlich strafferes Fahrwerk als ich. Ich liebe es eher weich. Mir gefällt es, sich keine Gedanken über Hindernisse machen zu müssen. Einfach drüberbügeln und gut ist. Das geht aber nur bei weichem Setup bei voller Ausnutzung des Federweges. Beim Uphill kann ich ja das Flodgate an der Lyrik einschalten und Propedal am Dämpfer. Dann ist auch Ruhe im Fahrwerk. 

Was ich mich nur frage, ob ich nicht doch zu weich fahre, weil ich stehend auf dem Remedy mit Hüpfen die Lyrik zum Durchschlagen bringen kann. Ich fahre im empfohlenen Luftdruckbereich für 73kg, nicht für 105kg. Dafür nutze ich auf Singletrails mit Wurzelteppichen bereits 80% des Federweges aus und bei schnellen Downhills (ohne Sprünge) dann die restlichen 20%.

Ich werde das nächste Mal die Runden wiederholen und weitere Einstellungen testen. 1. Den Druck erst mal so lassen (87 psi) und dafür Lowspeed 50% rein und Highspeed auch 50% rein. Und im Gegensatz dazu Alles wieder rausdrehen und dafür den Druck wieder auf ca. 95 psi (6.5 bar) erhöhen. Schaun mer mal, wie der Unterschied dann ist.


----------



## CR3 (5. April 2009)

So nachdem ich schon einige Zeit das Remedy Forum verfolge und mein bestelltes Remedy 9 endlich am Freitag geliefert wurde nun ein paar erste Eindrücke:

Trek Remedy 9 in Grösse 15.5
Gewicht mit XTR Pedalen, XTR Kassette (12-34) und Thomson Elite Stütze mit Fizik Aliante: 12,8 kg

Am Samstag nun die erste Setup Fahrt, Gabel und Dämpfer auf Gewicht eingestellt und Zug und Druckstufen auf Mittel gesetzt.
Brems und Schalthebel richtig positionieren (alle Züge incl. Bremsleitungen fallen lang aus) und alle Schrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel checken.

Das Bike fährt sich wirklich gut und auch die Sitzposition passt, nach der ersten Steigung bin ich überrascht wie gut das Teil klettert, die 100mm Position der Talas braucht man fast nicht denn mit den 130 mm geht es fast genauso gut bergauf. Dann endlich die erste Abfahrt, Gabel auf 160 mm und ab gehts, das Bike vermittelt viel Sicherheit und man fährt sofort irgendwie schneller, die Talas ist ein bisschen zäh aber das soll normal sein bis die Buchsen den Tauchrohren anpassen ??!!
Die Kenda Reifen rollen nicht so recht, haben aber einen guten Grip auch bei feuchten Untergrund, Schlamm und tiefen Boden mögen die nicht so und die Karkasse ist dünn denn ich habe schon einen Platten durch eine wirklich nicht dicke Dorne.
Für morgen werde ich die neuen Fat Albert 2.40 aufziehen und auch die dünnen Schläuche wechseln denn diese passen nicht so recht in das Bike.

Bericht von Sonntag folgt.

Grüsse aus Südtirol
Stefan


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. April 2009)

... Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag bezüglich Gabelsetup. Ich war heute noch mal auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs. Ich bin heute 1x die ganze Runde inkl. Downhill gefahren. Die Bedingungen (Temperatur, Boden, Gripp etc.) waren gleich, auch der Luftdruck in den Reifen war gleich. Ich habe heute noch mal folgendes ausprobiert.
 Luftdruck 6.5 bar (ca. 95 psi)
 0 Highspeed Druckstufe (völlig rausgedreht)
 0 Lowspeed Druckstufe (völlig rausgedreht)
Ausnutzung Federweg vorne auf Wurzeltrails inkl. Wurzelstufen 12cm. Der anschliessende Downhill auf Singletrails hat nochmal 1cm mehr ausgenutzt (insges. 13cm). In Sissach bin ich dann über Kanaldeckel gesprungen. Das hat noch mal 1cm mehr gekostet. Somit hatte ich am Ende noch 2cm Reserve. Falls diese 2cm Reserve nötig sind, um Schäden zu vermeiden, dann lasse ich das jetzt so.

Gestern habe ich für die gleiche Runde mit 0.5 bar weniger Druck (6.0 bar, 87 psi), den vollen Federweg bis zum Anschlag ausgenutzt. Beim Springen über Kanaldeckel schlug die Lyrik leicht aber spürbar durch. Was vermutlich nicht so super ist.

Ich kann jetzt das so lassen (95 psi bei meinen 105kg Brutto Bikefertig) mit 2cm Reserve (fühlt sich über Wurzeln sehr fluffig an und sackt an Stufen nicht zu arg weg) und 0 Highspeed/Lowspeed oder nochmal 4 psi Druck ablassen. Schaun mer mal.



@CR3
Gratulation zu Deinem Remedy.  Gib doch mal Bescheid, wie Du mit den FA 2.4 zufrieden bist und was die genau wiegen.


----------



## Markpa (7. April 2009)

Servus!

Nachdem in der aktuellen Bike wieder einmal drin steht, dass der Kenda nur mäßig abrollt hätte ich mal die Frage wie deutlich Ihr den Unterschied zwischen Kenda und NobbyNic bzw. FatAlbert spürt. Auf meinem Racefully habe ich einen 2,25 Zoll NN. Habe ehrlich gesagt keinen allzu großen Unterschied ausmachen können. 

Gruß 
Mapa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraschwer (7. April 2009)

wenn die gabel auf der hausrunde genau 1x leicht durchschlägt hast du genau das richtige setup.

leichte durchschläge und wenn selten sind kein problem.


----------



## BOBMIG (7. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe am Wochenende jetzt die Erfahrung gemacht, die mir von allen prophezeit wurde (warum hab ich dann eigentlich nicht gleich drauf gehört?!?).
Die 2,4er Rocket Ron vorne + 2,4er Racing Ralph hinten sind super gerollt, sehr spritzig zu treten. Am Racing Ralph fehlen aber schon einige Stollenecken und einmal hätte ich wegen mangelndem Seitenhalt fast das Rad beschädigt...  die kommen asap wieder runter.
Du hast beim treten spürbar weniger Arbeit, aber der für mich wichtigere Punkt ist das fehlende Riesen-Grinsen beim downhill, da ich mich ziemlich unwohl gefühlt habe.

Ich werde vermutlich das Pendel von den Kendas jetzt in die andere Richtung ausschlagen lassen, also statt leichter einen muddy mary oder minion.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## CR3 (7. April 2009)

Hallo,

habe nun die neuen Fat Albert 2.4 mit Snakeskin und auch neue Schläuche dazu montiert. Gewicht der Reifen: 770 gr./Stk.
Schon nach den ersten Metern spürt man, dass die Reifen einfach leichter abrollen, der Grip und die Dämpfung ist ordentlich auch bei feuchten Verhältnissen mit Wurzeln und Steinen. Nach nun feinerer Abstimmung der High/Low speed Dämpfung spricht die Talas auch super fein und sensibel an, wobei man die Werte der "Suspension Guide" getrost vergessen kann denn so findet man nie ein gutes Setup. Das Bike vermittelt vertrauen und ich bin meinen Haustrail noch nie so schnell und zugleich relaxt gefahren. Die langen Züge und Bremsleitungen nerven und ich werde diese demnächst kürzen. Der Hinterbau ist das Sahnestück dieses Bikes, sehr sensibel und trotzdem straff genug wenn es einmal gröber wird, rate allen den Dämpfer mit min. 35% Sag zu fahren ansonsten nutzt man die Sensibilität nicht richtig aus. Rebound gerade so, dass der Dämpfer einmal kurz nachwippt und fertig.

Bin am Montag nochmal einen kurzen eher trockenen Trail gefahren und auch dort funktionieren die Fat Albert sehr gut. Bis jetzt kann ich den Reifen für dieses Bike ruhig weiterempfehlen.

Grüsse aus Südtirol
Stefan


----------



## Markpa (12. April 2009)

Sers,

nur falls das Thema hier noch nicht besprochen wurde... klebt besser mal das Stück rechte Kettenstrebe ab das zwischen größtem Kettenblatt und Strebenschutz raus schaut. Hab ich nicht gemacht mit dem Ergebnis, dass mein schönes neues Remedy hier nur ein paar ganz fiese Macken auf der Unterseite der Strebe hat.  Hier schlägt die Kette ziemlich heftig gegen. 

Wie heißt es immer so schön... die ersten Kratzer sind die schlimmsten!


----------



## Remedy8 (12. April 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Wie heißt es immer so schön... die ersten Kratzer sind die schlimmsten!



Diese unschöne Erfahrung musste ich auch leider (!) machen 
Somit kann ich auch nur empfehlen, die Stelle mit Klebeband zu schützen!

Gruß und weiter alles Gute!

Kristian


----------



## bikeop (12. April 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> nur falls das Thema hier noch nicht besprochen wurde... klebt besser mal das Stück rechte Kettenstrebe ab das zwischen größtem Kettenblatt und Strebenschutz raus schaut. Hab ich nicht gemacht mit dem Ergebnis, dass mein schönes neues Remedy hier nur ein paar ganz fiese Macken auf der Unterseite der Strebe hat.  Hier schlägt die Kette ziemlich heftig gegen.
> 
> Wie heißt es immer so schön... die ersten Kratzer sind die schlimmsten!



meins auch. 
hab alles brav abgeklebt, nur dort nicht....
wurscht.

ein bissl mehr stoert mich da schon, dass das ach so bikeparktaugliche hr (bontrager rhythm comp) schon ein bissl verzogen ist. und das ohne wirklich harte belastung oder einen bikepark je gesehen zu haben... es lebe dt swiss!


----------



## mike_ranger (12. April 2009)

@CR3

Kurze Frage wegen Gabel-Setup: Wie hast du beim Remedy 9 die Gabel eingestellt?
Wie schwer bist du?

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## talasfan (12. April 2009)

@CR3:
Kannst Du bitte mal etwas über das Anpsprechverhalten deiner TALAS-Gabel sagen.
Ich fahre auch TREK Remedy 9 und finde das Anprechverhalten bei kleinen Steinen (ca. 1 cm/Feldwege etc.) extrem hart - fast wie bei einem Hardtail. Kommen Wurzeln oder Äste, läuft die TALAS zur Hochform auf und schluckt alles weg.
Habe als Einstellung 3,5bar/86kg Highspeed-Druckstufe offen, Lowspeed offen minus 2 Klicks.


----------



## berni_the_new (13. April 2009)

Weiss hier jemand das Gewicht von 7, 8, 9?
Hab gehört das 9er soll 13kg wiegen?
Auf der offiziellen Seite steht da ja nix? (Warum wohl....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. April 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> nur falls das Thema hier noch nicht besprochen wurde... klebt besser mal das Stück rechte Kettenstrebe ab das zwischen größtem Kettenblatt und Strebenschutz raus schaut. Hab ich nicht gemacht mit dem Ergebnis, dass mein schönes neues Remedy hier nur ein paar ganz fiese Macken auf der Unterseite der Strebe hat.  Hier schlägt die Kette ziemlich heftig gegen.
> 
> Wie heißt es immer so schön... die ersten Kratzer sind die schlimmsten!



Ich habe heute morgen auch nachgeschaut. Mir ist das gleiche passiert. Der Lack ist schon rausgeschlagen.  Das einzig Gute an der Sache ist, dass man es von Oben oder Seite nicht sieht, sondern nur von unten.


----------



## stereotom (13. April 2009)

Hallo Leute, schaut mal was meine Freundin für tolle Sachen mit ihrem Remmidemmi macht  :


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. April 2009)

Nicht schlecht. 

@Ranger, solch kleine Rampen sollten wir auf unseren Trails auch bauen. Vielleicht sollten wir mal kleine Klappspaten mitnehmen.


----------



## talasfan (13. April 2009)

@berni_the_new
Remedy 9 17.5: 13.5kg
                19.5: 13.7kg


----------



## sramx9 (13. April 2009)

@ berni
Remi 7: L (19,5"), serienmäßig, ohne Pedalen: 14,28


----------



## Remedy8 (13. April 2009)

@ stereotom:

Geiles Video! Deine Freundin hat ihre Freude mit dem Remedy, was!?

Weiterhin alles Gute und tolles Wetter!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berni_the_new (13. April 2009)

@ talasfan und sramx9
dankeschön
dann ist das remedy ja doch nicht so leicht. eigentlich in der klasse wie das canyon torque es, wobei das ja sogar günstiger ist.


----------



## stereotom (13. April 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> @ stereotom:
> 
> Geiles Video! Deine Freundin hat ihre Freude mit dem Remedy, was!?
> 
> ...




Danke danke! Das Rad ist schon spitze. Schöne Fahrten... euch allen!


----------



## talasfan (13. April 2009)

cayon torque es: 
wo ist die XTR ? wo ist der super abgestimmte FOX RP23 ?
Ich würde eine Kaufentscheidung nicht von 100g abhängig machen - noch dazu wenn nicht die gleiche Waage/unkalibriert benutzt wurde.


----------



## sramx9 (13. April 2009)

Konnte am Wochenende auch mal etwas die Leistungsfähigkeit des Rades antesten.
Schon klasse wie viel Souveränität / Sicherheit das Bike ( im Rahmen MEINER Möglichkeiten ) vermittelt.


----------



## berni_the_new (13. April 2009)

@talasfan
ich vergleiche das Torque ES 9.0 SL mit dem Remedy 9 (ca. die selbe Preisklasse)


----------



## Remedy8 (13. April 2009)

berni_the_new schrieb:


> @talasfan
> ich vergleiche das Torque ES 9.0 SL mit dem Remedy 9 (ca. die selbe Preisklasse)



Und mit welchem (subjektiven) Ergebnis? 

Gruß und viel Sonne für Euch alle! 

Kristian


----------



## Markpa (13. April 2009)

Sers,

Ich habe heute folgendes, seltsames beobachten. Habe Gabel und Dämpfer mit mehr SAG eingestellt (ca. 35 %). Im schnellen Downhill heute morgen hatte ich dann folgendes Problem... Irgendetwas hat durchgeschlagen. Vom Gefühl her war es die Gabel, aber der Kabelbinder hat noch 2 cm platz zur Gabelkrone. Der O-Rind des Dämpfers war noch auf der Hubstange hatte aber nur noch knapp 1mm Platz, dann wäre er runtergerutsch. 

kennt das einer von euch?


----------



## CR3 (14. April 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> @CR3
> 
> Kurze Frage wegen Gabel-Setup: Wie hast du beim Remedy 9 die Gabel eingestellt?
> Wie schwer bist du?
> ...




Hallo Ranger und Talas Fan,

habe meine Talas für 77 kg Gewicht eingestellt.
Bei mir 52 psi Hauptkammer, -Low und Highspeed ganz offen da nach meinem Gefühl die Gabel so am weichsten und sensibelsten anspricht.
Talas Fan du hast recht wenn du sagst die Gabel kommt dir bei kleinen Stössen hart vor denn bei meiner Gabel ist es das selbe. glaube dieses eher straffe Setup ist von Fox so gewollt den wie du auch schon schreibst hast du halt bei richtigen grossen Brocken richtig Reserven. Glaube die Gabel ist eher für harte Abfahrten wo es viel zu schlucken gibt ausgelegt, und nicht für die Regenrinnen auf einem perfekten Waldweg.
Wobei ich letzten Herbst im Tessin bei einem Biketest das Remedy 9 (2009 Vorseason Modell) gefahren bin und bei diesem Bike war die Gabel viel softer und eigentlich perfekt, glaube die Gabeln sind so exakt montiert, dass sie eine relativ lange Zeit laufen müssen bis alles reibungslos gleitet und dann müsste sich auch dieses letzte "Soft" Gefühl einstellen.

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## talasfan (14. April 2009)

Hallo CR3,
bei nur 77kg und 52psi/3,6bar ist dein Setup soagar noch etwas hÃ¤rter als meins. Welche Rahmengroesse hast du ? Wann stellt sich dieses "Soft-GefÃ¼hl" ein ? Nach 100km ? oder 1000km?
Habe gestern 40 km gefahren. Das Rad ist super aber die Vibrationen im Lenker auf steinigen Waldwegen nerven ganz erheblich. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der TALAS 150RLC ?
MTB schreibt:
Ausgabe 3/2009 Extra 
Platz 1/6 im Test âÃ¼berragendâ âTestsiegerâ 
âFox geht den nÃ¤chsten Schritt und bietet die Talas jetzt auch mit zehn Millimeter mehr Federweg an. Ergebnis: Die Performance liegt fast auf Enduro-Gabel-Niveau, das Gewicht bleibt aber dennoch im AM-Bereich. Ein fabelhaftes Gesamtpaket, das der Fox den Testsieg sichert.â 

Ist das Verhalten hier genauso ? Lt.Kraftdiagramm hat sie eine der niedrigsten Anprechschwellen. Leider wurde die Fox 36 nicht im Vergleich getestet.


----------



## CR3 (14. April 2009)

talasfan schrieb:


> Hallo CR3,
> bei nur 77kg und 52psi/3,6bar ist dein Setup soagar noch etwas hÃ¤rter als meins. Welche Rahmengroesse hast du ? Wann stellt sich dieses "Soft-GefÃ¼hl" ein ? Nach 100km ? oder 1000km?
> Habe gestern 40 km gefahren. Das Rad ist super aber die Vibrationen im Lenker auf steinigen Waldwegen nerven ganz erheblich. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der TALAS 150RLC ?
> MTB schreibt:
> ...



Hallo Talasfan,

Fahre bei einer GrÃ¶sse von 1.70 den 15.5 Zoll Rahmen.

ich hatte mir den Druck fÃ¼r die Hauptkammer beim letzten Test notiert und habe diesen jetzt auch so Ã¼bernommen. In der Tat ist dieser gegen deinen Druck hoch, mir kommt meine Gabel aber nicht Ã¼bertrieben hart vor nur eben dieser softe Eindruck fehlt. Plus hast du ein weiteres Problem wenn du zu weich fÃ¤hrst:  da stellt sich diese Bremsnicken ein welches du auch nicht mit der Lowspeed Druckstufe in den Griff kriegst. Ich glaube es braucht mindestens 300km (nur Abfahrt, und diese auch relativ hart) bis sich alles perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt hat und dann mÃ¼sste sich dieses "Soft" GefÃ¼hl wieder einstellen.


GrÃ¼sse
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talasfan (14. April 2009)

Hallo CR3,

meine Setup-Werte stellen auch nur einen Versuch dar, das Vibrieren weg zu bekommen. Für Trail und leichten Downhill kann ich so nicht fahren. Da habe eben noch die Pumpe im Sack und gehe dann auf 58 bis 60 psi.
Hat schon  jemand Erfahrungen mit unterschiedlichen Ölsorten gemacht ?


----------



## Markpa (14. April 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> Ich habe heute folgendes, seltsames beobachten. Habe Gabel und Dämpfer mit mehr SAG eingestellt (ca. 35 %). Im schnellen Downhill heute morgen hatte ich dann folgendes Problem... Irgendetwas hat durchgeschlagen. Vom Gefühl her war es die Gabel, aber der Kabelbinder hat noch 2 cm platz zur Gabelkrone. Der O-Ring des Dämpfers war noch auf der Hubstange hatte aber nur noch knapp 1mm Platz, dann wäre er runtergerutsch.
> 
> kennt das einer von euch?



Ähm, bevor es untergeht... 

Gruß Mapa


----------



## berni_the_new (14. April 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Und mit welchem (subjektiven) Ergebnis?
> 
> Gruß und viel Sonne für Euch alle!
> 
> Kristian



Bin mir da gar nicht sicher.
konnte heute ein torque FR 9 probieren... ist halt wieder etwas anders als das ES 9 SL.
kein kommentar da ich mir das ES 9 SL und das Remedy 9 noch nicht probieren konnte. Vom Datenblatt her tendiere ich zum Canyon, Aussehen klar besser Remedy auch wenn das Silber hässlich ist.


----------



## talasfan (14. April 2009)

Das FR9 ist wohl doch etwas anderes, 15,9 kg in der kleinsten Rahmengroesse ohne Pedalen, 200er Bremse hinten ...
Auch die Muddy Mary sind keine Kostverächter...
Interessieren würde mich der Gabelvergleich, da ist doch eine Vanilla RC2 drin. Spricht die feiner an als die TALAS im ES 9.0 SL ?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. April 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Ähm, bevor es untergeht...
> 
> _Zitat von Markpa
> Sers,
> ...



Das müsste dann der Dämpfer sein. Ich messe bei Ausnutzung vollem Federweg 57mm am Dämpfer.  Da bleiben noch 1 oder 2 mm übrig bevor der Gummiring runterfällt. Die 16cm Federweg der Gabel sind an meiner Lyrik genau bis zur Gabelkrone. Bleiben 2 cm noch übrig, dann kann es die Gabel nicht sein, die durchgeschlagen ist. Pumpe einfach noch ein wenig im Dämpfer nach.


----------



## Markpa (14. April 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Werde es mal ausprobieren und dann Bescheid geben. 

Gruß mapa


----------



## Mountainking28 (15. April 2009)

Hallo Leute
Habe den Thread bis jetzt nicht genau verfolgt und bin mir deshalb nicht im klaren ob meine FRage überflüssig ist weil schonmal gestellt: Ich bin mir nicht sicher welches Remedy es bei mir werden soll; ich schwanke zwischen dem 7 und 8 ? klar, das 8 ist besser ausgestattet, hat die leichter Gabel ( und praktischere ).. Aber ist das 900 Euros wert. ISt ne nachträgliche Aufrüstung nicht vielleicht sinnvoller? Um den EInsatzbereich mal abzugrenzen: Ich betrachte das Remedy als All-Mountain mit Enduro-Ambitionen und als solches würde ich das auch einsetzen!!!
Würde mich freuen wenn mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen könnte.
Gruß
<björn


----------



## sramx9 (15. April 2009)

Wenn du vernÃ¼nftig bist reicht das 7er ( was soll ich auch sagen - fahre ja selber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
GewichtsmÃ¤Ãig ist der Unterschied gering ( ca. 500gr so in der GrÃ¶Ãenordnung.Gibt bei den #350ern Post`s einige nachgemessene Gewichte )
- Ob slx oder xt ist mir persÃ¶nlich vÃ¶llig egal. 
- Absenkung der 2Step ist "eleganter" - habe Absenkung aber noch nicht benutzt da das Vorderrad erst sehr spÃ¤t hoch kommt. Und bei wirklich langen Anstiegen schraubt man halt paar Sekunden.
- Ob Feder- oder Luftgabel ist Ansichtssache.
- DÃ¤mpfer hat noch einstellbare Pedalfunktion - kann ich nix zu sagen.
- Optik - mir gefÃ¤llt das 7er besser.

Ich finde 900â¬ sind schon reichlich Aufpreis. 
Ich zÃ¤hle mich aber auch eher zu den "vernÃ¼nftigen" KÃ¤ufern - ( rÃ¤usper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


GruÃ
JÃ¶rg


----------



## Groudon (15. April 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass grade der Unterschied SLX zu XT nicht wirklich merkbar ist von der Funktion her sondern viel eher vom Aussehen und die SLX sieht bei weitem nicht schlecht aus. Das wÃ¼rde mir die 900â¬ schonmal nicht aus der Tasche bringen. Bei der Gabel ... naja ... eine Luftgabel lÃ¤sst sich bekanntlich besser anpassen aber bei einem All-Mountain/Enduro kommt es vlt nicht ganz so sehr auf 100%iges Ansprechverhalten an fÃ¼r jeden kleinen Kisel, da es da ja meistens eher grÃ¶ber hergeht und auch da wÃ¼rde ich doch beim 8er dann eher ne andere Luftgabel haben wollen als die Lyrik ... weil von Lyrik Coil zu Air ist jetzt och ne unbedingt 900â¬ wert ... und der DÃ¤mpfer ... mÃ¼ssten ja beide RP2 sein, oder? Ansonsten finde ich, ma sollte sich das 7er holen und bei Gelegenheit spÃ¤ter vlt nach VerschleiÃ auf XT upgraden oder auf Saint und die Gabel vlt iwann mal austauschen (in 1-2 Jahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (15. April 2009)

ich meine das 8er hätte den rp23


----------



## mhedder (15. April 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ich meine das 8er hätte den rp23



Jupp, beim 8er und 9er ist es ein RP23, beim 7er ein RP2. 

Unterschied RP23 -> RP2 ist die Einstellmöglichkeit der Plattform (ProPedal) in drei Stufen beim RP23. 
Beim RP2 ist sie fest eingestellt.


----------



## Mountainking28 (15. April 2009)

Danke für die vielen schnellen Antworten. Ob SLX oder XT ist mir eigentlich egal. SInd ja sogesehen Verschleissteile. Anders siehts halt bei den Bremsen aus.. Die Avid soll nicht so gut hinlangen wie die xt. ( Sagt nen Kumpel der das 8 er fährt ) Ich bin nur das 8 er Probe gefahren. Na ja, und dann ist da wie ihr sagt der RP 23 gegen den RP 2 wo ich die Plattform nochmal feiner ausnutzen kann. wie Kann ich mir denn generell den unterschied zwischen der Stahlfeder und Luft vorstellen?? Fahre im Moment ne REBA team luftgabel, fahr noch nicht auf Feder untrewegs...
@sramx9: finde die optik des 7 er auch besser.


----------



## Markpa (15. April 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Das müsste dann der Dämpfer sein. Ich messe bei Ausnutzung vollem Federweg 57mm am Dämpfer.  Da bleiben noch 1 oder 2 mm übrig bevor der Gummiring runterfällt. Die 16cm Federweg der Gabel sind an meiner Lyrik genau bis zur Gabelkrone. Bleiben 2 cm noch übrig, dann kann es die Gabel nicht sein, die durchgeschlagen ist. Pumpe einfach noch ein wenig im Dämpfer nach.




Hi, habe es heute ausprobiert. War der Dämpfer. Fahre jetzt bei 80 Gesamtgewicht (Rucksack etc.) 150psi im Dämpfer. Das funktioniert soweit einwandfrei. Im Stand bekomm ich mit einem Wheelie oder auch mit "Aufwippen" den Dämpfer nicht zum Durchschlagen. Im schnellen Downhill gibt mir das so nun noch ein paar Reserven, die ich mit 140psi nicht hatte.

Die Gabel habe ich nun so eingestellt, dass ich LowSpeed zwei Klicks offen HighSpeed komplett zu fahre. 90 psi. Kabelbinder im schnellen Downhill knapp 15mm bis zur Gabelkrone. Somit noch ein wenig Luft. Brauche ich aber, denn beim herunterfahren einer ca. 40cm hohen Stufe ins Flat geht der Kabelbinder fast bis ans Limit (ca. 1-2mm bis zur Krone).

Scheint so perfekt zu sein.

Gruß Mapa


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. April 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ... und die Gabel vlt iwann mal austauschen (in 1-2 Jahren).



Das ist doch Käse. Wer soll Dir denn die Gabel mit konischen Schaft abkaufen? Soviele Biker fahren damit noch nicht rum. Und wer die Lyrik mit 2-Step hat, wird garantiert nicht auf U-Turn umsteigen wollen.


----------



## Snipy78 (15. April 2009)

hab mir auch ein 7er bestellt. Vor allem wegen der Optik. Mit dem 8ter kann man sich ja nicht außerhalb von Kitzbühl und St. Moritz blicken lassen! 
Hansi's Moonboots lassen grüßen... 

Die Lyrik U-turn ist <100gr schwerer. Wenn schon dann macht eine aufrüsten auf die Fox des 9ers Sinn, nicht U-turn / 2-Step. Und alle 3m gehe ich nicht dran rumschrauben.
Ich glaube auch dass man Abnehmer für den Schaft findet - denn momentan gibt es einen riessen Run auf die Remedies... und der eine oder andere zerlegt garantiert seine Gabel.
Die Juicy 5 203 mm soll auch super bremsen lt. bike Testvergleich mit Oro,Louise,XT & Co, deren positives Fazit hat mich echt überrascht sonst hätt ich das Ding tauschen lassen. Ist halt was einfacheres und man kann immer wenn man Pech hat Probleme damit haben.

D.h. meines Erachtens macht das 8ter in der europäischen Preisgestaltung keinen Sinn in der Palette - entweder Strassenpreis 400 öken auf die 3200 drauflegen und 9er kaufen oder 7er und - wenn Geld übrig - nach belieben aufrüsten

Viel Spass euch allen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (15. April 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Das ist doch Käse. Wer soll Dir denn die Gabel mit konischen Schaft abkaufen? Soviele Biker fahren damit noch nicht rum. Und wer die Lyrik mit 2-Step hat, wird garantiert nicht auf U-Turn umsteigen wollen.



Sorry, sehe ich leider in beiden Punkten total anders. 
Eine Gabel mit konischem Schaft wird sich meiner Meinung nach in Zukunft ohne Probleme verkaufen lassen, da sich der Trend ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht scheinbar durchsetzen wird. Siehe z.B. das neue Santa Cruz Blur Limited... 

Und was den Tausch einer 2-Step gegen eine U-Turn angeht, wäre ich ganz sicher ein Kandidat. Habe beide zu genüge Probe gefahren. Und an der Performance der Stahlfeder geht meiner Meinung nach in der 160mm Klasse nix vorbei. Wer also auf die schnelle und bequeme Absenkung der 2-Step oder Talas verzichten kann, für den ist meiner Meinung nach die Lyrik U-Turn erste Wahl.

Gruß Marc

P.S.:Bei mir war die Gabel des 7ers sogar der ausschlaggebende Grund dieses anstatt des 8ers zu nehmen.


----------



## stylefaktor (15. April 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> ...Eine Gabel mit konischem Schaft wird sich meiner Meinung nach in Zukunft ohne Probleme verkaufen lassen...
> 
> Und was den Tausch einer 2-Step gegen eine U-Turn angeht, wäre ich ganz sicher ein Kandidat. Habe beide zu genüge Probe gefahren. Und an der Performance der Stahlfeder geht meiner Meinung nach in der 160mm Klasse nix vorbei. Wer also auf die schnelle und bequeme Absenkung der 2-Step oder Talas verzichten kann, für den ist meiner Meinung nach die Lyrik U-Turn erste Wahl.
> 
> ...



Wie wahr, wie wahr! Das konische Steuerrohr wird anscheinend der neue Standart im All Mountain bis DH Segment. Macht ja auch aus vielen Gründen Sinn.

Stahlfeder schluckt ganz klar besser. Die Lyric IS Coil U-Turn vom 7er ist die sorgenfreieste und schluckfreudigste Version der Lyric- Serie.

Der Preis des 8er ist durchaus gerechtfertigt. Ist halt das Remedy für den Shimano Fan! Außerdem ist der preis der Lyric 2- Step auch einzeln sehr hoch. Passt auch vom Ansatz besser zum Remedy- Rahmen. Leichter, etwas High Tech, größerer Einsatzbereich (besser tourentauglich). Viel Technik für dementsprechendes Geld.


----------



## sramx9 (15. April 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Wie wahr, wie wahr! Das konische Steuerrohr wird anscheinend der neue Standart im All Mountain bis DH Segment. Macht ja auch aus vielen Gründen Sinn.
> 
> Stahlfeder schluckt ganz klar besser. Die Lyric IS Coil U-Turn vom 7er ist die sorgenfreieste und schluckfreudigste Version der Lyric- Serie.
> 
> Der Preis des 8er ist durchaus gerechtfertigt. Ist halt das Remedy für den Shimano Fan! Außerdem ist der preis der Lyric 2- Step auch einzeln sehr hoch. Passt auch vom Ansatz besser zum Remedy- Rahmen. Leichter, etwas High Tech, größerer Einsatzbereich (besser tourentauglich). Viel Technik für dementsprechendes Geld.



So toll ist XT auch nicht - weder vom Gewicht noch von der Funktion ( wenn überhaupt ) viel besser.
Unterschied Gewicht U-Turn / 2Step - ca 60 Gramm Sechzig !!!
Unterschied Preis: auf der Straße !!! nen Hunderter. Was meinst du was Trek mehr bezahlt ? 15-20 schätze ich.Wenn überhaupt.
Mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten hat sie - das stimmt.
Ob`s 900 wert ist scheint mir mehr als fraglich - sorry


----------



## Mountainking28 (15. April 2009)

Das denke ich auch.
hab heute nochmal mit meinem händler gesprochen...
der rät mir auch zum 7 er. werd nochmal ne nacht drüber schlafen und bestellen...
danke für eure hilfreichen ideen, erfahrungen und gedanken..#


----------



## sramx9 (15. April 2009)

Über die Juicy 5 kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren - trotz 98kg + Kleidung + Helm + Kakerlakenjacke etc.


----------



## stylefaktor (16. April 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Was meinst du was Trek mehr bezahlt ? 15-20 schätze ich.Wenn überhaupt.
> Mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten hat sie - das stimmt.
> Ob`s 900 wert ist scheint mir mehr als fraglich - sorry



Ist schon deutlich mehr als nur 15-20 
Das 7er ist sicherlich das Schnäppchen! Der Rest persönlicher Geschmack, und der ist ja bekanntlich sehr verschieden. 
Ich vertrau der XT- Bremse sehr, fahre die sogar am DH- Bike. Allerdings sind bei 99% aller Kompletträder mit XT die Resin Beläge drauf, die sind zwar schön leise, mit den Metallbelägen lassen sich aber noch bessere Bremsleistungen erzielen. 
Juicy 5 hat von Haus aus Sintermetallbeläge. 

Lasst krachen!


----------



## sramx9 (16. April 2009)

Ich habe mal von einem Freund gehÃ¶rt, was VW oder die andere Autohersteller fÃ¼r die ersten Reifen am Auto oder das Ãl bezahlen. Die Unterschiede zu den normalen Werkstatt- / Handelspreisen waren so unglaublich, dass ich die 15-20â¬ MEHR!!kosten fÃ¼r die 2-Step schon hoch angesetzt habe. Trek stellt -glaube ich- 600.000 RÃ¤der pro Jahr her. Was meinst du was die fÃ¼r Preise von RS, Fox und Konsorten bekommen ?
Gleiche Thema - andere Branche: ein Manager von Audi hatte mal vor ein paar Jahren zugegeben, dass der 12 Zylinder in der Herstellung ca. 3000â¬ mehr kostet - das Audi aber am MARKT die 12.000â¬ Aufpreis verlangen KANN. ( wie gesagt vor ein paar Jahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Trek hat ( meiner Meinung nach ) den "Fehler" gemacht, dass schÃ¶nere und nicht viel schlechtere Rad deutlich gÃ¼nstiger zu machen. Die 500 Unterschied zum 9er finde ich realistischer als die 900 nach unten. DafÃ¼r bietet das 8er zu wenig "Sabberfaktor" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Und fÃ¼r 900 â¬ bzw. auch deutlich weniger, bleibt genug Spielraum das Rad individuell zu gestalten - wenn man will.

Ãber den Unterschied der Bremsen kann man diskutieren. Ich hatte vorher 185er Juicy3 die mich auch absolut problemlos zum Stehen gebracht haben. Allerdings wurden die nicht sooo strapaziert - gebe ich zu. Daher mein Vetrauen in Avid. Und ein Freund hatte die 5er vor meinem Kauf an seinem Speci Enduro. Da hatte ich schon seine Meinung.

GruÃ
JÃ¶rg


----------



## clemson (16. April 2009)

mir wäre die farbe vom 8er schon den mehrpreis wert  aber ich habe ja das 9er von 2008 

aber geschmack ist bekanntlich nicht definierbar...von der vernunft her ist das 7 natürlich deutlich vernünftiger


----------



## sramx9 (16. April 2009)

Als ich das 8er zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, habe ich auch gedacht: Hammer.
Geometrie und Farbe - super. Habe dann aber das 7er gesehen - und Kopf eingeschaltet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wegen meiner anderen Hobby`s ( u.a. Uhren ) muss ich auch "vernünftig" sein.
Außerdem hatte ich ja erst 2007 nen Fully gekauft


----------



## stylefaktor (16. April 2009)

Aber sramx9, dann muss es bei Dir aus Liebe zur feinsten Technik doch wenigstens ein 9er sein, getuned mit dem feinsten was es gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (16. April 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Aber sramx9, dann muss es bei Dir aus Liebe zur feinsten Technik doch wenigstens ein 9er sein, getuned mit dem feinsten was es gibt?


 
Ganz unrecht hast du nicht - ABER.
1. Ich bin Bauingenieur - und kein Architekt. Habe also FAST immer die Kosten im Kopf ( sorry, der Seitenhieb musste sein )
2. Habe ich nicht die Fahrleistungen, dass ich sagen kann, "ich brauche XO, XTR, Dura-Ace weil..." und ich will kein Poser sein. Bei meinen KM reichen 9.0, slx und Ultegra vÃ¶llig aus.
3. Verdiene ich zwar nicht schlecht ( Ã.Dienst ) - aber um in allen Hobby`s "High-End" o.Ã¤. zu kaufen reicht es nicht. 9er fÃ¼r 4.000â¬ ginge ( theoretisch ) ja noch - Rennrad noch mal 5.000â¬ - Faltrad:1.800 â¬ - "destriero scafusia": 200.000 â¬ - du verstehst was ich meine ? 

Und wenn ich mal so viel Geld ausgeben werde - dann hÃ¶re ich auf mein Magen und kaufe was mit "Sabberfaktor"

GruÃ
aus dem Norden.


----------



## Snipy78 (16. April 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> mir wäre die farbe vom 8er schon den mehrpreis wert



Ja fürn Besuch beim Gino in der Leopoldstrassn 

Ihr müsstets mal das photoshop pic meines Kumpels sehen, als der vom Kauf eines Remedy erfahren hat. 
Remedy 8 statt mein altes Fully in ein Bild von mir auf ner Alm reinkopiert, Norweger Pulli, Fellstiefel, lange blonde Haare und Hansi Spruch als Sprechblase reinretouchiert... das reichte um definitiv in 100 Jahren nicht ei8ne 8ter zukaufen


----------



## Snipy78 (16. April 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Der Preis des 8er ist durchaus gerechtfertigt. Ist halt das Remedy für den Shimano Fan! Außerdem ist der preis der Lyric 2- Step auch einzeln sehr hoch. Passt auch vom Ansatz besser zum Remedy- Rahmen. Leichter, etwas High Tech, größerer Einsatzbereich (besser tourentauglich). Viel Technik für dementsprechendes Geld.



Hmm kann mir jemand sagen was an der 2-step besser ist als ein irrelevanter Gewichtsvorteil (<100gr), und die Verstellung etwas schneller geht (auch irrelevant da ich nur für lange Anstiege was verändere und da bleibe ich sowieso stehen)?

Und grad SLX und XT sollten sehr ähnlich sein. Sogar die Laufräder sind die selben.


----------



## stylefaktor (16. April 2009)

Die 2-Step ist beim Remedy die bessere Version mit Mission Control Dämpfung und die U-Turn ist in diesem Fall die einfache Variante Motion Control IS mit nur einfach verstellbarer Dämpfung. Das macht den Unterschied! Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden was für ihn besser ist. Preislich ist der Unterschied der Gabel deutlich. 
SLX und XT sind schon sehr ähnlich, preislich aber leider nicht. Die SLX ist ne geile Gruppe, ohne Frage! 
XT für Shimano Fans, SLX für kühle Rechner.


----------



## sramx9 (16. April 2009)

naja - ob 700â¬ oder 800 StraÃenpreis bei der Gabel finde ich jetzt nicht sooo deutlich. Ebenso wenig slx zu xt - da sind es 60-70 â¬ fÃ¼r die Gruppe - im Handel ! Genau deswegen finde ich ja das 8er zu teuer bzw. den Abstand zum 7er nicht gerechtfertigt.

Shimano-Fan bin ich zum GlÃ¼ck nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - das kaufe ich alles mit Verstand. Funktioniert alles gut, ist relativ gÃ¼nstig und auch noch nie Probleme mit gehabt ( Fully hatte LX, RR hat Ultegra ). Aber diese Massenware erzeugt bei mir keinerlei "Sabber-" oder "habenwollen" Syndrom.


----------



## dubbel (16. April 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Ganz unrecht hast du nicht - ABER.
> 2. Habe ich nicht die Fahrleistungen, dass ich sagen kann, "ich brauche XO, XTR, Dura-Ace weil..." und ich will kein Poser sein. Bei meinen KM reichen 9.0, slx und Ultegra völlig aus.


schön gesagt.


----------



## talasfan (16. April 2009)

Hi,
habe, während ihr hier die Remedys diskutiert, mal einen kleinen Uphill-Extremtest gefahren um die Vor und Nachteile des TALAS kennenzulernen.
1. Steile Bergrampe, TALAS=160mm, 1.Gang vorn, 1.Gang hinten, Anhänger 15kg, guter Grip: Trotz maximaler Belastung des Vorderrades hebt es ab, Kontrolle quasi nicht möglich

2. dasselbe mit abgesengter Gabel, komme weiter aber kurz danach dreht das Hinterrad durch und der fehlende Grip zwingt zum Absteigen.

3. Auffahrt ohne Anhänger ist - max. abgesengt - problemlos möglich. 

Aber: irgendwer hat in diesem Thread davon berichtet, das Fahren mit abgesenkter Gabel vom Gefühl her schwerer ist. Kann ich nur bestätigen. Wenn man an einer konstanten Steigung während der Fahrt die Gabel von max. auf min. absenkt, entsteht das Gefühl das viel mehr Kraft aufgewendet werden muß. Wer kann das erklären ?


----------



## noco (16. April 2009)

> Hi,
> habe, während ihr hier die Remedys diskutiert, mal einen kleinen Uphill-Extremtest gefahren um die Vor und Nachteile des TALAS kennenzulernen.
> 1. Steile Bergrampe, TALAS=160mm, 1.Gang vorn, 1.Gang hinten, Anhänger 15kg, guter Grip: Trotz maximaler Belastung des Vorderrades hebt es ab, Kontrolle quasi nicht möglich
> 
> 2. dasselbe mit abgesengter Gabel, komme weiter aber kurz danach dreht das Hinterrad durch und der fehlende Grip zwingt zum Absteigen.



Wie kann man nur so gefühlskalt sein!
Das grenzt ja schon fast an Sadismus - erinnert mich fast an einen Kutscher der auf sein armes Pferd eindrischt.....

Zu 3.
das ist alles eine Sache der Psyche - ich komm ohne Absenkung ziemlich gut klar.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## talasfan (17. April 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Zu 3.
> das ist alles eine Sache der Psyche - ich komm ohne Absenkung ziemlich gut klar.


 
Mag sein das es auch ohne TALAS geht, da es an Bord ist, möchte ich es auch zum richtigen Zeitpunkt  einsetzen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (17. April 2009)

Hab bisher auch schon diverse Absenkgabeln gehabt und  die Erfahrung gemacht, dass *geringes *Absenken durchaus Sinn macht und das hochkurbeln schon erleichtert.
Das Phänomen mit dem Gefühl, wie von einem Gummizug zurückgehalten zu werden bei *starker* Absenkung ist wirklich seltsam und konnte bisher m.W. auch noch niemand schlüssig erklären. Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt messbar anstrengender ist oder langsamer macht, aber wie gesagt: zumindest vom Gefühl her ist das schon komisch und unangenehm.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. April 2009)

Wurde scho ein paar mal diskutiert(ich find den Faden gerade nicht). Es ist nur ein Gefühl, da man ja die ganze Zeit voher nicht abgesenkt gafahren ist. am Antrieb ändert die Absenkung natürlich nichts, allerhöchstens, das das Knie lot leicht verschoben wird.

Ihr werdet durch absenken nicht langsamer sondern habt halt das Gefühl in den Berg reinzufahren, In kombination mit ner andern Perspektive auf den Boden. Man kann also guten gewissens die Absenkung ohne Schubverlust nutzen.


----------



## Mountainking28 (17. April 2009)

Neueste Informationen: Hab heute mit meinem Bike-Händler gesprochen..Remedy 7 gibt es nicht mehr dieses Jahr, das 8 er und 9 er sowieso nicht.  Erst ab Oktober, Novermber, vielleicht. Soll heißen: wenn der Händler das Bike nicht in der Modellvariante und Rahmengröße da hat wie gewünscht, wars das für den Sommer. Traurig aber war....


----------



## Mountainking28 (17. April 2009)

traurig aber wahr: so sollte das heißen...


----------



## dubbel (17. April 2009)

unten rechts:


----------



## Groudon (17. April 2009)

oO das kann doch ne sein ... soviele Remedys wurden doch nicht schon verkauft, oder? Hoffe das trifft nicht für due Fuel Ex Modelle zu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainking28 (17. April 2009)

Was das Fuel EX angeht : keine Ahnung
Aber das Remedy ist wohl derbe eingeschlagen. Habs mit eigene Augen gesehen. 
Nichts zu machen....


----------



## Mountainking28 (17. April 2009)

@dubbel: danke , dann auch irgendwann mal gesehen...


----------



## Groudon (17. April 2009)

mhm ... mist ... naja ... das Remedy ist bei mir eh ausm Rennen ^^ 160mm brauch ich nich ^^ bin nun eher aufs 130mm Fuel EX 8 aus =P


----------



## talasfan (17. April 2009)

Mountainking28 schrieb:


> ..Remedy 7 gibt es nicht mehr dieses Jahr, das 8 er und 9 er sowieso nicht....


Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Du kannst unter  http://locator.trekbikes.com/locator/search  eine Liste aller TREK-Händler abrufen mit beliebigem Radius um deinen Wohnort. Darunter sind auch Testcenter, die immer Bikes - auch ohne Bestellung - stehen haben. Da bekommst du dann auch einen ordentlichen Preisnachlass.
Bei der Nachfrage würde ich mir ein Telefon mit Flatrate nehmen und ein wenig in den Hörer plauschen.


----------



## Scherbi123 (17. April 2009)

war irgendwer von euch schon mal mit nem remedy in irgendeinen dirt park?
war in letzter zeit öfters und muss sagen, das sich das remedy ziemlich leicht über die hügel bewegen lässt!
werd mir aber nen kürzeren vorbau drauf gebn!


----------



## talasfan (18. April 2009)

Suche noch einen schwenkbaren Vorbau mit Doppelklemmung, habe aber den Hersteller nicht mehr parat. Hat jemand eine Tip ?


----------



## Fabeymer (18. April 2009)

Syntace VRO.


----------



## owdtaucher (18. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mein s-works gegen ein remedy zu tauchen, klingt ein wenig verrückt aber das bike hat es mir angetan

Ich will zurück auf den trail und die stopuhr zuhause lassen

Mal sehen ob ich diese entscheidung bereuhe


----------



## Tobias_RV (19. April 2009)

Servus OWDTaucher
ich hab mein Rocky M Element gegen das Remedy getauscht und nach 500Km und 10 000 HM bereuhe ich es nicht. Im Gegenteil 



owdtaucher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor mein s-works gegen ein remedy zu tauchen, klingt ein wenig verrückt aber das bike hat es mir angetan
> 
> ...


----------



## franzam (19. April 2009)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor mein s-works gegen ein remedy zu tauchen, klingt ein wenig verrückt aber das bike hat es mir angetan
> 
> ...




Wieso tauschen? Behalte doch das Speiseeis auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owdtaucher (19. April 2009)

@ Tobias,

wie fährt sich den das Remedy gegen das Rocky bergauf?


----------



## Tobias_RV (20. April 2009)

Servus OwdTaucher
Der Gewichtsunterschied vom Rocky zum Trek sind 12 KG zu 14kg. ( Voll Aufgerödelt) Das Trek ist erstaunlich flink und wendig und macht abwärts, ebene und mittelmässig steil berg auf herrlich Laune.
Stark steil bergauf und technisch schwierig bergauf erfordert es mehr Kondition, die absenkbare Gabel so ab 20% steigung. Gefühlt ist es bergauf etwas träger. Ich kann Dir übrigens eine absenkbare Sattelstütze nur empfehlen.


----------



## sramx9 (20. April 2009)

Tobias_RV schrieb:


> Servus OwdTaucher
> ..... Ich kann Dir übrigens eine absenkbare Sattelstütze nur empfehlen.


 
Frage - welche Stütze kannst du denn wirklich empfehlen ?
Würde nämlich auch gerne eine haben wollen, aber uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen ist ja wohl keine - oder ?
Gibt es mittlerweile eine, die auf Dauer gut funktioniert ?
Wie sind deine Erfahrungen ?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## stylefaktor (20. April 2009)

Ich habe Erfahren mit Maverick (Crank Brothers) und auch Kind Shock, beide OHNE Remote Hebel.
*Maverick Speed Ball*
positiv:
- Verarbeitung
- Klemme
- leichtgängig
- smoothes Gefühl beim Verstellen
negativ:
- leichtes seitliches Spiel
- Preis
- zu wenig Verstellbereich (75mm)
- Stütze bleibt nicht drin, wenn man am Sattel zieht, schneppst dann aber wieder runter (komisch beim Anheben des Bikes)
- muss zum Service eingeschickt werden
- wenn das Bike lag, muss erst die Luft im Öl wieder nach oben gepumt werden, kann dadurch auch leicht federn

*Kind Shock I-900*
positiv:
- viel nutzbarer Weg (125mm)
- kein seitliches Spiel
- Führung aus Nadel und Kugellagern zerlegbar einfach zu reinigen und neu schmierbar
- Preis
- Sattel bleibt in jeder Position fest arretiert

negativ:
- etwas zu schwergängig und leicht hakelig im Vergleich zu Maverick
- Verstellhebel an der Stütze zu kurz
- Gewicht
- Sattelklemme etwas zu weich

Insegesamt is die Kind Shock die bessere Wahl weil sie trotz der etwas schlechteren Bedienung den eigentlichen Zweck besser erfüllt und einfach praktischer ist. Eine Kindshock mit dem Bedienkomfort der Maverick/ Crank Brothers minus 100g wäre das perfekte Teil.


----------



## sramx9 (20. April 2009)

Fein.Kurz und knackig. Danke


----------



## Tobias_RV (21. April 2009)

Hallo sramx9
ich persönlich fahre die CB Joplin ohne Remote und mit 75mm verstellweg.

positiv:
- Verarbeitung
- leichtgängig
- smoothes Gefühl beim Verstellen
- einfacher und robuster Verstellhebel
- Einfache Bedienung
negativ:
- leichtes seitliches Spiel
- grob Schmutz empfindlich ( habe Schlauchgstück übergestülpt )
- Preis
- Stütze bleibt nicht drin, wenn man am Sattel zieht,
- muss zum Service eingeschickt werden


----------



## sramx9 (21. April 2009)

Auch dir danke.
Muss mal messen wie viel Versenkung ich brauche.
So richtig überzeugt bin ich noch von keiner.


----------



## portaledge (21. April 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Auch dir danke.
> Muss mal messen wie viel Versenkung ich brauche.
> So richtig überzeugt bin ich noch von keiner.



Geht mir genauso - bei 75mm Versenkung kann ich mir die Stütze auch gleich sparen; Es geht wohl vielen Leuten anders; ich bevorzuge aber einfach meine Stütze voll versenken zu können.


----------



## Tobias_RV (21. April 2009)

Hey
also mir reichen die 75mm vollkommen aus.
Fahre aberauch keine Sattelüberhöhung. Kann man vielleicht auf Bild erkennen.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## portaledge (21. April 2009)

Ich denke es kommt immer darauf an wie so ein Remedy da steht - der Thread hat ja shcon öfetrs gezeigt, dass von Kettenführung und Stummelvorbau bis zum Tourencruiser alles möglich scheint. Ich bin befinde mich eher auf der Seite KeFü und Stummelvorbau


----------



## sramx9 (21. April 2009)

hmmm...

ich befinde mich irgendwie dazwischen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deshalb kann ich auch nicht sagen ob 75 reichen.
Muss halt mit dem Ars... hinter den Sattel kommen.


----------



## stylefaktor (21. April 2009)

Also mir haben die 75mm nicht gereicht, deshalb habe ich auf Kind Shock gewechselt. Die Entscheidung viel mir angesichts der tollen Verarbeitung der Maverick aber nicht gerade leicht. An den schlechteren Bedienkomfort der Kind Shock gewöhnt man sich aber. No way back! ....es sei denn es gibt was Neues.


----------



## bikeop (21. April 2009)

versenkbare sattelstütze ist natürlich nett, aber wenn, dann muss sie super funzen und ein sorglos-teil sein. (und welche ist das schon??)

schön, dass es hier auch flaschenhalter-remedies gibt!!!

hier ein kleiner tipp zum tieferlegen des flaschenhalters, damit man auch groessere flaschen problemlos unterbringen kann.

den bontrager race light flaschenhalter (zb http://www.radsport-libber.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=146&products_id=1225) durch abschneiden und abschleifen zu einem sidecage umbauen. fuer die obere schraube ein loch etwas weiter oben bohren. aus dem weggesägten reststück ein kleines gegenlager schnipseln und ebenfalls ein loch hineinbohren. 
der flaschenhalter liegt nun etwas tiefer ohne mit dem rp23 zu kollidieren (bei einem dhx air geht das natuerlich nicht).


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre die Gravity Dropper mit Remotehebel vom Lenker aus.

Positiv:
- Robust
- leichtgängig
- einfach zu verstellen
- 2.5cm Trailabsenkung als Zwischenposition
- 7.5cm Absenkung für ganz unten (10cm möglich bei anderem Modell)
- easy zu warten
- kein seitliches Spiel
- Bike kann am Sattel gehoben werden
- reine Mechanik, keine Hydraulik

Negativ:
- Mehrgewicht von 300g gegenüber herkömmliche Sattelstütze (aber das hat jede automatische Sattelstütze so an sich)

Fazit: 

Ich hatte die Gravity Dropper bereits an meinem Bionicon Edison. Da war es nicht möglich, die GD mit 10cm Absenkung zu ordern. Jetzt am Remedy wäre von der Geometrie die GD mit 10cm Absenkung möglich und auch nötig. Im steilen und verblockten Gelände muss ich ganz hinter den Sattel gehen. Da sind die Arme schon sehr gestreckt.


----------



## noco (21. April 2009)

Ich hab die Gravity Dropper Stütze mit Remote:

+ gute Verarbeitung
+ kein Wackeln 
+ zuverlässig
+ einfach zu warten

- 75mm
- teuer

Ich fahre abfahrtsbetont, hab sie über den Winter natürlich nicht dementsprechend ausprobieren können.
Auf Touren hab ich sie recht oft benutzt, bin aber einzig wegen der geringen Absenkbarkeit etwas unschlüssig. Auch wegen dem zusätzlichen Bedienhebel am Lenker bin ich mir unsicher ob ich das auf Dauer will.
Eigentlich hab ich sie mir angeschafft, weil ich ein paar DH Marathons fahren will und bei der Mega ist sie fast ein "Muss"!
Inzwischen fahr ich wieder ohne, weil mich der Gewichtsnachteil ziemlich nervte, meine Reifen ua. sind schon schwer genug...

PS:
 Mega fällt eh aus wg. kein Urlaub! Wenigstens bin ich angemeldet - man weiss ja nie wie das Leben so spielt od. wie sicher 
der Arbeitsplatz ist! 

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. April 2009)

Der Remotehebel bzw. das Kabel würde mich auch stören. Würde Hebel am Sattel bevorzugen.


----------



## Markpa (21. April 2009)

Ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken mir ne Teleskopstütze anzuschaffen. Will aber keine mit Remote sondern mit Hebel unterm Sattel. Die KS gefällt mir wegen den 125mm bisher am besten. Wird jetzt neu aufgelegt und soll noch robuster werden... mal abwarten. Syntace bringt anscheinend auch eine raus mit 200mm Verstellbereich. Das wäre natürlich genial. Aber Syntacemäßig wahrscheinlich wieder sehr teuer. Mehr als 180,- wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. 

Gibt es sonst niemanden mehr der die Kindshock hat? Vielleicht sogar schon die neue?


----------



## H-P (21. April 2009)

Ich habe die Kindshock an meinem Remedy und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Der "kurze" Hebel bereitet mir überhaupt kein Problem, der Offset der Sattelklemme ist etwas weiter nach hinten...für mich auch kein Problem...die Bedienung finde ich sehr gut, bis jetzt fluppt sie super, kaum seitliches Spiel und 125 mm sollten es schon sein.
Die Sattelklemme soll ja laut Test etwas weich sein, kann ich bestätigen, man hat beim anziehen der Schraube nicht soviel Gefühl wann der Sattel fest ist.


----------



## Pivman (21. April 2009)

Hi bin drauf und dran mir das remedy 7 zu kaufen ....ich bin 1.83 groß und wiege ca 110 kilo........im thread steht nun "TREK Remedy: zu gleichen Teilen Cross-Country und Downhill" stimmt das? denn genau das hab ich mit dem bike vor wenn ich es mir kaufen würde......ich würd es sowohl im bikepark nutzen wollen (bin in dem bereich noch anfänger) und auch als bike um touren zu fahren...


----------



## bikulus (22. April 2009)

HI Pivman
will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber bei 110kg im Bikepark als ANfänger, nimm was schweres stabiles
Bikulus


----------



## owdtaucher (23. April 2009)

Gesagt, getan

Habe mir am Montag das Remedy 8 gekauft

Bergauf ist es natürlich schon ein wenig träger wie mein s-works. Aber sonst

Ich habe jetzt erstmal die Kenda Reifen runter geschmissen und leichte Fast Traks drauf, jetzt läuft das ding wirlich super bergauf und bergab

Ich glaube mit dem Bike kann man je nach Reifenwahl alles machen

Ich bin begeister............


----------



## portaledge (23. April 2009)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan
> Ich habe jetzt erstmal die Kenda Reifen runter geschmissen und leichte Fast Traks drauf, jetzt läuft das ding wirlich super bergauf und bergab
> 
> Ich glaube mit dem Bike kann man je nach Reifenwahl alles machen



Welche Fast Traks hast du denn draufgemacht? Tubeless?

Viel Spass Felix


----------



## owdtaucher (23. April 2009)

portaledge schrieb:


> Welche Fast Traks hast du denn draufgemacht? Tubeless?
> 
> Viel Spass Felix



Hallo,

nein S-worcks LK mit schlauch

der müste ein wenig breiter sein dann wäre es top. Obwohl ich finde das er für seine Größe recht breit ist.

mfg claus


----------



## portaledge (23. April 2009)

Hat denn schon jemand hier die Bontrager Tubeless ready Felgen mit dem zugehörigen Band und Ventil ausgerüstet? Wenn jemand Erfahrungen damit hat würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Mein Ziel Muddy Mary oder Big Betty in UST aufziehen - könnte nur sein, dass die Felge etwas zu schmal ist.

Gruß Felix


----------



## mike_ranger (23. April 2009)

Hallo

Ich fahre das Notubes-System, verwendet wurde das breitere Nylonband zur Innnenabdichtung.

Funktioniert ohne Probleme, du musst nicht mal UST-Reifen nehem.

Vorne hab ich jetzt Nobby Nic 2.4 drauf, hinten die Maxxis Minion 2.5.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## portaledge (23. April 2009)

mike_ranger schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich fahre das Notubes-System, verwendet wurde das breitere Nylonband zur Innnenabdichtung.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ranger, Notubes auf welchem LR Satz? Und "normale" mit Dichtmilch?

Felix


----------



## mike_ranger (23. April 2009)

Ich schau mal heute abend welche Milch, in der Flasche ist 1 Liter drin.
Ich habe das Remedy 9, da sind die Rhythm Pro LR drauf.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## speedos (23. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte mal ne Frage an die stolzen Remedy Besitzer. War heute "nur mal so" beim Händler um mir mal so nen Remedy von nahen anzuschauen... Nach kurzer Probefahrt war es dann fast um mich geschehen. Nachdem man sich preislich einig war, konnte ich nicht mehr nein sagen. 
Das einzige, was mir noch kopfzerbrechen macht, ist die komische Rahmengröße von 17,5 Zoll. Um meine bedenken auszuräumen, werde ich morgen noch mal ein frisch montiertes 19,5er fahren, was extra fertig montiert wird.Aber der Verkäufer meinte, auf jeden Fall das 17,5er. Bin selber 180 cm groß und habe 84,5 cm Schrittlänge. Gibt es hier jemanden, mit etwa den Abmassen?! Nach der Probefahrt mit dem Specialized Enduro in glaube ich 18 oder 18,5 Zoll?!, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das 17,5er etwas zu klein ist. Aber trotzdem um Welten agiler als das Enduro, das Ding paßt nun mal gar nicht so richtig zu meinen Fahrstiel. Das Teil war wesentlich träger beim schnellen Richtungswechsel.
Bin mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt... Einsatzbereich sollen gemäßigte Touren sein, wo die Bergab.- und Trailperformance wichtiger ist, als der schnellste Weg nach oben, evtl mal ein paar gemäßigte Bikepark Einsätze im Sauerland.  Mein Jetziges Radon QLT (18 Zoll) ist nicht das, was ich mir von nem Fully verspreche, aber das war mir letztes Jahr noch nicht so bewußt, da ich vorher lange gar nicht mehr mit dem MTB gefahren bin, bzw. nur ein Hardttail hatte. Aber die BMX vergangenheit holt ein immer wieder ein 

Viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## SuperSprint (23. April 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hätte mal ne Frage an die stolzen Remedy Besitzer. War heute "nur mal so" beim Händler um mir mal so nen Remedy von nahen anzuschauen... Nach kurzer Probefahrt war es dann fast um mich geschehen. Nachdem man sich preislich einig war, konnte ich nicht mehr nein sagen.
> Das einzige, was mir noch kopfzerbrechen macht, ist die komische Rahmengröße von 17,5 Zoll. Um meine bedenken auszuräumen, werde ich morgen noch mal ein frisch montiertes 19,5er fahren, was extra fertig montiert wird.Aber der Verkäufer meinte, auf jeden Fall das 17,5er. Bin selber 180 cm groß und habe 84,5 cm Schrittlänge. Gibt es hier jemanden, mit etwa den Abmassen?! Nach der Probefahrt mit dem Specialized Enduro in glaube ich 18 oder 18,5 Zoll?!, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das 17,5er etwas zu klein ist. Aber trotzdem um Welten agiler als das Enduro, das Ding paßt nun mal gar nicht so richtig zu meinen Fahrstiel. Das Teil war wesentlich träger beim schnellen Richtungswechsel.
> ...



Da hat Dein Verkäufer wohl recht. Ich habe ungefähr Deine Größe. Mein Fuel EX ist ein 18,5, also genau zwischen den Remedy Rahmengrößen. Das 19,5er Remedy war für meinen Geschmack viel! zu groß. Das 17,5er war top. Für Touren evtl. ein 90er Vorbau...Details.

Mario


----------



## mike_ranger (23. April 2009)

Hallo 

Auf keinen Fall hören was die Verkäufer sagen sondern *Probefahren*.

Ich bin 186cm gross und habe Schrittlänge 92cm.
Ich fahre ein XL und fühle mich Pudelwohl drauf.

Da die Geometrien der verschiedenen Hersteller unterschiedlich sind, kann man ohne Probefahrt nie mit Sicherheit sagen, welches die beste Grösse ist.

Mein Händler hier hat Testbikes in verschiedenen Grössen, so konnte ich L und XL vergleichen im Gelände, ich konnte auf jeder Grösse eine 2-stündige Probefahrt machen. Wenn man so viel Geld für ein Bike ausgibt soll man die Gewissheit haben auch wirklich die richtige Rahmengrösse gewählt zu haben.

Schau mal weiter oben in diesem Thread, da wurde schon viel über die Rahmengrössen diskutiert. Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten, dass 19.5 für die bessere Grösse ist (je nach Fahrstil und Einsatzzweck des Bikes)

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## mike_ranger (23. April 2009)

@ portaledge

Also die Dichtmilch ist die Folgende:

Stans Tire Sealant - The Solution

Das steht auf der Flasche.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## speedos (23. April 2009)

Schon mal ne meinung, die in meine Richtung tendiert... Bin mal den Großteil der Threads hier durchgegangen und es sind schon erstaunlich viele dabei, die mit ca. 82 -85er Schrittlänge deas 19,5er fahren  bin echt mal gespannt, wie der direkte Vergleich morgen ausfallen wird. Sattelhöhe war bei dem 17,5er im etwa mit dem Lenker gleichauf, wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe...
Da ein guter Freund einen Freerider letztes Jahr zu klein gekauft hat, bin ich bei dem Thema Rahmengröße schon sehr vorsichtig und möchte auf keinen  einen Fehlkauf tätigen.Nur schade, dass der Händler nur eine Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz zuläßt. Das hat nicht unbedingt Aussagekraft.


----------



## talasfan (24. April 2009)

Ich (182) bin beide Bikes beim Händler gefahren. Das 17,5er war beim zirkeln und wenden etwas agiler, verhielt sich jedoch beim touren entsprechend "verkrampfter". Ich stelle meine Sattelhöhe fürs touren automatisch so ein, das die Knie fast durchgestreckt sind. Bei kleinem Rahmen erhältst du dann eine Geometrie/Sitzposition, die gekrümmt ähnlich einem Marathon Bike ist. Steigst du danach auf das 19,5er um, kommt es einem wesentlich komfortabler aufgrund des gestreckten Oberrohres und der höhreren Lenkposition vor. 17,5 also nur wenn du zum Freerider tendierst. Habe aus diesem Grund bei meinem 19,5er noch nachträglich einem schwenkbaren Vorbau montiert, um noch die optimale Lenk und Sitzposition zu finden. Momentanes Ergebnis: kürzer (weniger Gewicht auf dem Voderrad beim Downhill), aber höher.


----------



## mike_ranger (24. April 2009)

Hallo Talasfan

Nur so aus interesse, welchen Vorbau hast du nun vorne drau?

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_RV (24. April 2009)

Servus Speedos
ich bin 180 und habe eine 84 Schrittlänge und fahre ein 19,5 mit 100er Vorbau


----------



## portaledge (24. April 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ...
> Gibt es hier jemanden, mit etwa den Abmassen?! Nach der Probefahrt mit dem Specialized Enduro in glaube ich 18 oder 18,5 Zoll?!, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das 17,5er etwas zu klein ist. Aber trotzdem um Welten agiler als das Enduro, das Ding paßt nun mal gar nicht so richtig zu meinen Fahrstiel. Das Teil war wesentlich träger beim schnellen Richtungswechsel.
> Bin mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt...



Hallo Sascha,

ich bin 1,79m, Schrittlänge 85,5cm, Oberkörper 60cm - und fahre das Remedy in 19,5"; Vorbau 50mm. Ich habe mir auch lange Kopfzerbrechen gemacht welche Größe ich nehmen soll; da mir aber Laufruhe und Tourentauglichkeit im Vordergrund stehen habe ich mich für das 19.5" entschieden. Meiner Erfahrung nach macht sich ein zu langer Vorbau auf dem 17.5" in Bezug auf die Wendigkeit unangenehm bemerkbar.



speedos schrieb:


> Einsatzbereich sollen gemäßigte Touren sein, wo die Bergab.- und Trailperformance wichtiger ist, als der schnellste Weg nach oben, evtl mal ein paar gemäßigte Bikepark Einsätze im Sauerland.


Wenn ich nur wüsste was gemäßigte Touren und Bikeparkeinsätze sind 

Meine Vorschlag:

a) Vorwiegend Touren ohne Lifteinsatz, ab und an mal Park oder Dirt: 19.5"

b) Solltest du dir sofort eine Aufnahme für eine Ketteführung wünschen, Gabeln und Dämpfer mit Stahlfedern bevorzugen und Reifen unterhalb 2.4" verachten - dann würde ich dir zum 17.5" mit kurzem Vorbau raten.

Da ich mich mein Rad genau zwischen diesen Kategorien sehe (2-fach KeFü, Bashguard, 2.4er MuddyMary, Stummelvorbau) und es bergab auch mal richtig laufen lasse habe ich mich für das 19.5" entschieden.

Gruß Felix


----------



## mhedder (24. April 2009)

> Bin selber 180 cm groß und habe 84,5 cm Schrittlänge. Gibt es hier jemanden, mit etwa den Abmassen?! Nach der Probefahrt mit dem Specialized Enduro in glaube ich 18 oder 18,5 Zoll?!, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das 17,5er etwas zu klein ist.



Ich kann mich meinen Vorredner nur anschließen. Unbedingt Probefahren. 
Ich habe in etwas die gleiche Größe wie Du und habe mich nach ausgiebigem Testen für das 17,5er entschieden. Es kam mir beim ersten Draufsitzen auch etwas zu kurz vor, war allerdings sobald ich den Sattel ca. 1cm nach hinten geschoben hatte selbst mit dem originalen Vorbau absolut top. 
Das Bike ist meiner Meinung nach im Vergleich zum 19,5 wesentlich wendiger und lässt sich im Gelände durch das Mehr an Freiraum besser bewegen.
Der Ausschlaggebenste Punkt für meine Entscheidung war allerdings die Oberrohrhöhe !!!
Probier unbedingt mal aus, wieviel Platz beim Absteigen zwischen dem Oberrohr und deinen edelsten Teilchen ist.... 
Das war mir beim 19,5er eindeutig zu wenig. Man muss bedenken, dass man wenn man im verblockten Gelände absteigt, nicht immer direkt vor dem Sattel steht, und mit den Füssen auch evtl. etwas tiefer steht, wie die Räder des Bikes stehen. Also unbedingt checken. 


Gruß Marc


----------



## stylefaktor (24. April 2009)

Ab 1,80m 19,5" sonst wird's zu eng, selbst im Park. Ich selbst bin 1,72 und fahre eine 17.5" mit 55mm Vorbau. Das wäre bei 1,80m schon ungeeignet, denn das Oberrohr wäre dann einfach zu kurz und man sitzt nicht mehr so schön im Rad, sonder oben drüber, was deutlich Laufruhe und Fahrsicherheit bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten kostet.

Mach's wie Felix! Passt so am besten!


----------



## Markpa (24. April 2009)

Hi!

Neben der ganzen Diskussion um die Größe würde mich auch mal interessieren welchen Reifen der Großteil der Remedy Treiber fährt und warum Ihr (oder auch nicht) vom Nevegal gewechselt seid. Interessant wäre noch zu wissen für welchen Einsatzzweck Ihr den neuen Reifen gewählt habt und ob er die Erwartungen erfüllt hat.

Ich mach mal den Anfang... 

Noch Nevegal... wollte aber bald mal auf den Nobby Nic in 2.4 wechseln. Erwarte mir dadurch hoffentlich gleichen Grip bei besseren Rolleigenschaften. Nutze mein Trek hauptsächlich für Touren (bisher noch ohne Gondeln ) mit technischen Abfahrten.

Gruß Mapa


----------



## portaledge (24. April 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Neben der ganzen Diskussion um die Größe würde mich auch mal interessieren welchen Reifen der Großteil der Remedy Treiber fährt und warum Ihr (oder auch nicht) vom Nevegal gewechselt seid. Interessant wäre noch zu wissen für welchen Einsatzzweck Ihr den neuen Reifen gewählt habt und ob er die Erwartungen erfüllt hat.
> 
> Gruß Mapa



Hi Mapa,

Mein Eindruck vom Nevegal: Grenzbereich schmal, kommt unangekündigt, Kurvenhalt könnte besser sein, Rollwiderstand hoch da weiche Mischung. Profil akzeptabel, Bei Nässe weniger gut als auf trockenem Boden.

Daher Wechsel auf Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35" Freeride (triple compound) da weniger Rollwiderstand, mehr Grip in der Kurve und weiterer Grenzbereich.

Oder Fat Albert (front/rear) Snakeskin 2.4" für Transalp, leichter wie Muddy Mary, etwas Pannenanfäliiger und weniger Grip - dafür auf langen Touren angenehmer (Meine Wahl für Transalp).

Nobby Nic war bisher mein Favorit, jedoch vom Grip den beiden obigen meiner Empfindung nach unterlegen - und bei dem Rad 


Kein Tubeless da das Bontrager Felgenband bisher nicht lieferbar war ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_ranger (24. April 2009)

Hallo

Ich bin noch am rumexperimentieren mit verschiedenen Reifen.

Im Moment fahre ich vorne die NobbyNic  2.4 und hinten Maxxis Minion 2.5 (Hinterradausführung).

Der Einsatz ist Touren mit techn. schnellen Downhills.

Ich verwende Notubes und fahre somit ohne Schlauch.

Die mom. Reifenwahl ist für den Sommer gedacht, ist nicht so toll wenns wirklich mal nass und schlammig wird.

Grüsse, Ranger


----------



## Remedy8 (24. April 2009)

Servus zusammen!

Habe mal eine Frage bzgl. Teleskop-Sattelstützen:
Weis jemand von Euch, ob es in diesem Bereich Gewichtsbeschränkungen gibt? Wiege 115 Kg und bin mir nicht sicher, ob das alle Stützen dauerhaft aushalten?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Infos!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## mhedder (24. April 2009)

> Ab 1,80m 19,5" sonst wird's zu eng, selbst im Park. Ich selbst bin 1,72 und fahre eine 17.5" mit 55mm Vorbau. Das wäre bei 1,80m schon ungeeignet, denn das Oberrohr wäre dann einfach zu kurz und man sitzt nicht mehr so schön im Rad, sonder oben drüber, was deutlich Laufruhe und Fahrsicherheit bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten kostet.



Ich glaube man sollte das Einsatzgebiet sehr genau mit in die Entscheidung einbeziehen. Ich fahre oft sehr technische Abfahrten, bei denen man sich eher schleichend über große Steine und hohe Kanten fortbewegt. 
Und für genau solche Abschnitte, braucht es meiner Meinung nach eine so kleine Rahmengröße. Das sind eben Abschnitte, die man mit einem weniger Handlichen/Wendigen Rad Tragen muss...

Was das verhalten bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und Tourentauglichkeit angeht, bin ich allerdings ganz bei Euch. Da ist 19,5 ganz sicher die richtige Größe.  
Extrem schnelle Downhills sind bei mir eben eher selten an der Tagesordnung.


Bzgl. der Reifen: 
Habe Gestern die NoTubes Milch mit den Felgenbändern und zwei neue Reifen reinbekommen. Vorn in Zukunft "Muddy Marry in Gooey Glue Mischung 2,35" (ich hoffe das schreibt man so...) und Hinten "Fat Albert Rear in 2,4". Mal schauen, wie sich das so verhält.
Was mich am Nevegal am meisten stört, ist der schmale Grenzbereich und natürlich der Rollwiderstand. Grip geht meiner Meinung nach für die Breite in Ordnung. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## portaledge (24. April 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Ich glaube man sollte das Einsatzgebiet sehr genau mit in die Entscheidung einbeziehen. Ich fahre oft sehr technische Abfahrten, bei denen man sich eher schleichend über große Steine und hohe Kanten fortbewegt.
> Und für genau solche Abschnitte, braucht es meiner Meinung nach eine so kleine Rahmengröße. Das sind eben Abschnitte, die man mit einem weniger Handlichen/Wendigen Rad Tragen muss...



Ich musste bisher noch nicht tragen, ausser ich war zu feige 



> Bzgl. der Reifen:
> Habe Gestern die NoTubes Milch mit den Felgenbändern und zwei neue Reifen reinbekommen. Vorn in Zukunft "Muddy Marry in Gooey Glue Mischung 2,35" (ich hoffe das schreibt man so...) und Hinten "Fat Albert Rear in 2,4". Mal schauen, wie sich das so verhält.



Ich bin gespannt wie lange die Gooey Gluey Mischung bei dir hält - hatte da schon so meine Erfahrungen; Eine (Tor)Tour in den Alpen und weg war das Profil - dafrü unübertroffener Grip.


----------



## stylefaktor (24. April 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Ich glaube man sollte das Einsatzgebiet sehr genau mit in die Entscheidung einbeziehen. Ich fahre oft sehr technische Abfahrten, bei denen man sich eher schleichend über große Steine und hohe Kanten fortbewegt.
> Gruß Marc



Bedenke aber, daß sich ein im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße kürzeres Rad unsicherer im sehr steilen Gelände fährt. Ein längerer Radstand verhindert dort Überschlagsgefühle wesentlich besser als z.B. ein hoher Lenker oder der Hintern am Reifen! Das einzige was wirklich stören könnte, wäre eine zu geringe Überstandshöhe über dem Oberrohr. Doch sind solche Notsituationen bei denen man plötzlich nach vorn auf das OR absteigt die absolute Ausnahme. Es gilt genau sowas zu verhindern und da hilft ein langes Rad, bzw. viel Raum zwischen der Innenlagermitte und der Vorderachse am besten. Nicht umsonst sind in den letzten Jahren u.a. dicke DH- Räder dort deutlich in die Länge gegangen.


----------



## mhedder (24. April 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Bedenke aber, daß sich ein im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße kürzeres Rad unsicherer im sehr steilen Gelände fährt. Ein längerer Radstand verhindert dort Überschlagsgefühle wesentlich besser als z.B. ein hoher Lenker oder der Hintern am Reifen! Das einzige was wirklich stören könnte, wäre eine zu geringe Überstandshöhe über dem Oberrohr. Doch sind solche Notsituationen bei denen man plötzlich nach vorn auf das OR absteigt die absolute Ausnahme. Es gilt genau sowas zu verhindern und da hilft ein langes Rad, bzw. viel Raum zwischen der Innenlagermitte und der Vorderachse am besten. Nicht umsonst sind in den letzten Jahren u.a. dicke DH- Räder dort deutlich in die Länge gegangen.



Vom technischen Ansatz gebe ich Dir absolut Recht, dass ein längeres Rad da besser geeignet ist. Die Länge ist ja auch nicht mein Problem.  Gerne hätte ich ein Rad mit der Oberrohrlänge des 19,5er und der Überstandshöhe des 17,5ers gehabt. 

Evtl. wird das Thema von mir auch total überbewertet. De Fakto ist es so, dass ich mich mit dem 19,5er fast nichts getraut habe, da ich immer im Hinterkopf hatte, dass es beim Absteigen echt schmerzhaft werden könnte. Reine Psyche eben... 

Wenn ich es mir genau überlege, hätte ich meine Erfahrung mit der Rahmengröße lieber nicht posten sollen. Evtl. verängstige ich jetzt Leute mit der Oberrohrhöhe, denen die geringere Höhe wahrscheinlich nie aufgefallen wäre.  

Sorry

Gruß Marc


----------



## talasfan (24. April 2009)

Hallo Ranger,
ich habe mir kurzfristig den Con-Tec Vorbau 110mm drauf gesetzt. Er ist etwas schwerer als der Bontrager, aber ermÃ¶glicht das Schwenken um 50 Grad nach oben. Daraus resultiert eine reduzierte VorbaulÃ¤nge von ca. 50 mm. Preis: 30â¬. Vorteil: Originallenker kann beibehalten werden - ich finde ihn perfekt. (Syntace-Vorbau ist kritisch mit abfallendem Durchmesser)
Details: 
CONTEC Vorbau Comfort Pro- Ahead 1 1/8 Zoll- 110 mm lang- verstellbar von 10Â°-60Â°- teilbar- formschÃ¶nes Design- keine sichtbare Gabelschaftklemmschrauben- kalt geschmiedet- 4-Schraubenbefestigung- Gewicht 253 g- Alu 6061- schwarz sandgestrahlt- Ã 25,4 mm oder 31,8 mm Lenkerklemmung.

Bislang sehr positive Erfahrungen im GelÃ¤nde, besonders bei GrÃ¤ben und SprÃ¼ngen, evtl. gegen leichtere Alternative noch mal austauschen.


----------



## speedos (24. April 2009)

So... Bin heute das 17,5er und das 19,5er immer schön im Wechsel gefahren und habe mich mehr oder weniger sofort für das 17,5er Remedy 7 entschieden  
Entscheidend war für mich die Oberrohrlänge und vor allem die Überstandshöhe! Wenn ich im Rahmendreieck stand, hingen die Ei... direkt auf dem Oberrohr und das kommt für mich nicht in Frage... Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Oberrohrlänge beim 17,5er fast genauso lang ist, wie bei meinem Race/Tourenfully mit 18 Zoll Rahmen. Bei meiner Sattelhöhe ist der Vorbau immer noch ca. 2 cm höher vom Boden bis mitte Lenkeraufnahme. Da ich gerne Technisch anspruchsvolle Trails fahren möchte, für mich die bessere Wahl. Da ich in früher Vergangenheit BMX gefahren bin, hat man da eh ganz andere Vorlieben, was die Rahmengröße angeht.
Die erste kleine Tour heute von gut 30 km hat mich in meiner Entscheidung mehr als bestätigt! Selbst an steilen Rampen Bergauf blieb das Voderrad schön am Boden. Werde evtl. mal mit nem 90er oder 100er Vorbau experimentieren, aber da sehe ich noch keinen akuten Handlungsbedarf. Selbst bei höheren Tempo im Downhil läuft das Remedy wie auf Schienen. Zugegeben, das 19,5er wird mit Sicherheit laufruhiger sein, aber das kann ich so locker in Kauf nehmen. Wendigkeit und Bewegungsfreiheit sind für mich wichtiger. 
Gewicht liegt bei ca. 14,5 kg mit irgendwelchen popeligen Bärentatzen. Ermittelt mit ner Personenwaage abzüglich meines Gewichtes. Nicht ne ganz genaue Messmethode, aber bin mit dem Gewicht zufrieden. Da der Kauf sehr spontan war, werde ich mit dem Gewichtstuning erst später anfangen... Ziel sind knapp 13,9 kg, für Tipps, die sich im finanzell vernünftigen Rahmen liegen bin ich immer offen!
Ist zwar ne Umstellung im Uphill gegenüber meinen Radon QLT Race, aber das Remedy klettert besser als erwartet.
Nur das momentane Setup am Dämpfer gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz, da muß ich noch was experimentieren oder ich muß mich noch an das mehr an Federweg gewöhnen...


Viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## sramx9 (25. April 2009)

Glückwunsch


----------



## BOBMIG (25. April 2009)

Hallo Sascha,

ich habe als Pedale Wellgo Ti Mg2 (ebay USA) drauf mit 302g für 90.
Mein Bontrager Lenker war bei 367g, gegen einen Easton Monkeylite XC getauscht, 685mm breit 177g, 85.
Griffe natürlich auch - aber ich liebe meine Syntace Moto, da mache ich nix.
Vorbau ist der Bontrager ziemlich leicht (123g), da wäre die Ersparnis teuer erkauft.
Der Sattel kommt auf 319g, gegen Selle Italia SLR TT 148g (von wegen 135g Herstellerangabe...) für 79.

An teureren Änderungen hab ich die Mavic Crossmax SX drauf, da mein Rad damit zu Anfang inkl. Pedale 14,16kg auf die Waage brachte wären das so 350g, noch dazu an guter Stelle aber halt nicht ganz billig.
Reifen hab ich derzeit Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron in 2,4" - auf manchen Böden echt ok, aber oft so bescheiden, daß ich mir jetzt ein paar Big Bettys bestellt habe, da ist der Fahrspaß wichtiger (auch wenn die leichte Kombi gegenüber den Kenda 480g gebracht hatte).
Gabel tauschen könnte zwar ne Menge bringen, will ich aber nicht und ist mir zu teuer.
Sattelstütze wiegt 320g, z.B. mit ner P6 Carbon in richtiger Länge sind 120g für 120 drin, ich tendiere hier aber eher in Richtung einer höhenverstellbaren Stütze und verfolge die Diskussion sehr interessiert.
Dann kann ich auch über die Sattelklemme nachdenken, z.B. bei einer höhenverstellbaren Stütze könnt ich den 47g Schnellspanner gegen ne Schraubklemme mit 15g tauschen und einen Teil des Unterschiedes ausgleichen.
Bremsen: die Juicy 5 kommen bei mir komplett auf 1.036g. Ich habe vom Hardtail mal meine Martha 180/160 rübergeschraubt, bin aber mit beiden nicht zufrieden und da gehts mir nicht um Gewicht.
Schaltung und Hebel ginge mit XT auch Gewicht zu sparen, wieviel kann ich dir nicht sagen. Kassette hab ich auch nicht gewogen, wobei die wohl relativ schwer ist und sich da recht günstig was optimieren lassen würde, das schau ich aber erst, wenn sie abgefahren ist. 

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (25. April 2009)

#BOBMIG
Sehe ich richtig, dass du auch das 7er hast?
Immerhin scheint meine Waage recht genau zu sein - bei Sattel und Stütze zeigt sie das gleiche an. Der Lenker ist so ein Trümmer??? Das wäre natürlich eine Überlegung.
Gruß
Sramx9


----------



## Snipy78 (25. April 2009)

I lass mir erst mal den Lenker vom Remedy 9 rauftun, wiegt dann nur mehr 250g oder so. 
Laufräder wollte ich auch aber die remedy 7+8 Bontrager Laufräder sollen ganz passabel sein und auch bei 1920g oder so liegen. Preis Leistung bei Crossmax oder EX1750 Tuning passt somit nicht mehr so gut. 
Sattelstützentausch habe ich gehört soll anscheined die Rahmengarantie u.U. verfallen...  Da aber 7/8/9 diesselbe habe sollte das Teil nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## BOBMIG (25. April 2009)

Ja, ich habe das Remedy 7.
Wenn Du möchtest kann ich den Lenker nochmal auf die Waage legen und dir das pic schicken, hab ihn noch im Keller liegen.
Zu den Laufrädern: Laut Bontrager Homepage hat der LRS des 9ers 1.670g (und hier hat den mal jemand nachgewogen, der meinte daß das stimmt) und ist mit 900$ angesetzt.
Der LRS des 8er hat nach Angabe 1.900g und kostet 450$, der des Remedy 7, also Bontrager Rythm ohne Zusatz ist dort nicht aufgeführt und das liess mich nichts Gutes ahnen. 
So jetzt hat aber gerade der Hermes-Bote mit den BigBettys geklingelt, da muß ich mich mal ranmachen.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## sramx9 (25. April 2009)

Danke. Lenker hast du ja schon gewogen.
Hast du die Laufräder mal gewogen ?
An XT Kassette habe ich u.a. auch schon gedacht. Aber nicht sooo ernsthaft.
Das Rad soll ja auch halten.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Snipy78 (25. April 2009)

BOBMIG schrieb:


> Zu den Laufrädern: Laut Bontrager Homepage hat der LRS des 9ers 1.670g (und hier hat den mal jemand nachgewogen, der meinte daß das stimmt) und ist mit 900$ angesetzt.
> Der LRS des 8er hat nach Angabe 1.900g und kostet 450$, der des Remedy 7, also Bontrager Rythm ohne Zusatz ist dort nicht aufgeführt und das liess mich nichts Gutes ahnen.



Hab bei Trek nachgefragt. 7 hat denselben Laufradsatz wie das 8ter, lt 2einer internen Einkaufsliste"...  Ob das stimmt und warum der anders benannt wird weiss ich nicht. Sehen die LRS beim 7 und 8 gleich aus?
Lt. Homepage hat der LRS vom 9er 1800 und etwas Gramm, nicht 1670. Zumindest als ich vor 1 Monat recherchiert hatte.


----------



## Sushi1976 (25. April 2009)

Hallo Remedy Gemeinde,

ich will mir auch das Remedy 7 zulegen nur bei der Rahmengröße, weiß ich nicht genau ob das 17,5 oder 19,5 Zoll.
Körpergröße 1,78
Schrittlänge 80cm.

Eure Empfehlung?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. April 2009)

... wie schon dutzend Male vorher auch. *BEIDE PROBEFAHREN*.

Ich bin 1.73m gross und fahre 19.5 mit 70er Vorbau. Es gibt aber auch Leute die sind 1.80m gross und fahren den 17.5er Rahmen mit längerem Vorbau. Das kann Dir keiner empfehlen. Was Dir hier jeder empfielt ist *"probefahren"* Du musst unbedingt beide Rahmengrössen probefahren (*im Gelände auf Deinen Hometrails*), erst dann weisst Du Bescheid, was besser zu Dir und Deinem Einsatzbereich passt.


----------



## BOBMIG (25. April 2009)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> Hab bei Trek nachgefragt. 7 hat denselben Laufradsatz wie das 8ter, lt 2einer internen Einkaufsliste"... Ob das stimmt und warum der anders benannt wird weiss ich nicht. Sehen die LRS beim 7 und 8 gleich aus?
> Lt. Homepage hat der LRS vom 9er 1800 und etwas Gramm, nicht 1670. Zumindest als ich vor 1 Monat recherchiert hatte.


 
In meinem Trek 2009er Katalog steht:
Remedy 9: Bontrager Rythm Pro Wheel System with Scandium rims, 28mm wide, tubeless ready
das ist meiner Meinung nach der (896g+784g bei 15mm Achse, also nochmal minimal schwerer):
http://www.bontrager.com/model/07855/de

Remedy 8: Bontrager Rythm Comp Wheel System, 28mm, tubeless ready
also dieser (mir unklar auf welche Vorderachse sich die 1904g beziehen):
http://www.bontrager.com/model/07852/de

Remedy 7: Bontrager Rythm wheel system, 28mm, tubeless ready
Auf der Bontrager homepage nicht zu finden.
Wie Du sagst versteh ich den Hintergrund nicht, den gleichen LRS anders zu benennen, also im Zweifel immer unmissverständlich schriftlich geben lassen (hast Du ja, wenn ich das richtig verstehe) dann kannst Du nachher immer noch agieren wenn das mehr eine Marketingaussage war.


----------



## ForkCrasher (25. April 2009)

Liebe Remedy-Gemeinde

Ich bin nun (endlich) auch stolzer Remedy-Besitzer!

Bin dankbar, dass ich mir sowas leisten kann und dass ich so gesund bin, damit fahren zu können! Mir geht's gut!!!

Wollte das nur kurz mitteilen.

So long!
ForkCrasher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (26. April 2009)

Die zweite Tour haben das Remedy und ich jetzt auch hinter uns gebracht. Das Bike ist nur geil von der Performance her. Zwei verblockte und steile Trails, wo ich bis jetzt "immer" Abgestiegen bin, weil ich schiß hatte problemlos gefahren  
Selbst Steile Passagen mit stellenweise gut 20% Steigung kommt man gut hoch. Muß mich nur noch von den gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten bergauf frei machen, die ich sonst  mit meinem z.Zt. knapp 2kg leichteren Race/Tourenfully fahre...
Nur zum Schluß der Tour war der Pannenteufel mal wieder auf meiner Seite  hab auf den letzen km einen Plattfuß vorne gehabt. konnte aber mit 1x pumpen bis nach Hause fahren. Was das angeht, hab ich irgendwie immer Pech mit meinen neuen Rädern...
Werd jetzt gleich mal den Schlauch in die Tonne werfen und dann vergleichsweise vorne einen NN in 2,4" vorne montieren. Die Nevagals haben ja wirklich einen ordentlichen Rollwiderstand und der Gripp ist glaube ich auch nicht viel besser als bei den NN... Werds mal testen. Was wiegen die Nevagals eigentlich im etwa? Hab leider keine brauchbare Küchenwaage hier.
Geh jetzt schrauben und nutz das noch gute Wetter aus.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## talasfan (26. April 2009)

Wie ist Eure Erfahrung mit dem Remedy-Sattel ? 
Habe auf kürzeren Touren den Eindruck gehabt, das der Remedy 9 Sattel (Bontrager) einigermassen komfortabel ist. Nun stelle ich aber fest, das auf längeren Touren die hinteren seitlichen Kanten ziemlich scharf abfallen und unangenehm scheuern. Danach SQLAB 603 in L montiert - aber nicht perfekt da der Sattel eine deutliche Senke hat. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Selle Italia MTB - Sattel Flite, Gel Flow (Echtlederbezug für bessere Atmung) ? Ist ein Neubezug des Bontrager mit Leder beim Schuster eine Lösung ?


----------



## H-P (26. April 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Gemeinde,
> 
> ich will mir auch das Remedy 7 zulegen nur bei der Rahmengröße, weiß ich nicht genau ob das 17,5 oder 19,5 Zoll.
> Körpergröße 1,78
> ...



Beim 19,5er wirst du arge Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe am Oberrohr bekommen, ich habe bei 1,78 m und 81 cm Schrittlänge beide Probe gefahren und mich ganz klar für´s 17,5er entschieden. Ich denke in deinem Fall mußt du nicht unbedingt beide Probe fahren, ich fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem 17,5er.


----------



## noco (26. April 2009)

Ein ganz interessanter link wie ich finde:

http://www.descent-world.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1062&Itemid=82


----------



## bikeop (27. April 2009)

wegen der rahmengroesse:

ich bin 179cm, sl 85cm, fahre das 17.5er mit 100mm vorbau, zwei der drei originalspacer raus gehaut.  passt fuer dieses bike - es geht bergauf gemütlich, liegt auch an steilen rampen sehr gut am trail (besser als das 19,5er), sehr wendig, leichter, für meine gefühle tourentauglich, wenn man grossen trailanteil bzw alpines im sinn hat. im vorteil ist man mit dem groesseren rahmen sicher bei sehr schnellen downhills und asfaltschotterpartien.

das problem ist, dass fahrer um 180cm eigentlich eine zwischengroesse bräuchten, es das remedy derzeit aber nur in 3 grössen gibt.


----------



## Scherbi123 (27. April 2009)

wegen der größe... ich bin nur 1,65 groß, fahre aber auch das 17,5er... ich finde, es passt trotzdem gut!
könnt ihr mir schnell mal sagen, welche länge der vorbau am 7er hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (27. April 2009)

am 17,5er ist meines wissens serienmässig ein 75mm vorbau verbaut.


----------



## Scherbi123 (27. April 2009)

dankeschön!


----------



## bikeop (27. April 2009)

ich nehm an du hast einen kürzeren montiert?


----------



## Scherbi123 (27. April 2009)

ne, das mach ich erst!
ich weiß nocht nicht genau welchen...
aber eher 50 als 70mm..


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. April 2009)

Also heute konnte ich bei nem Händler in München beide Rahmengrößen testen.....und meine Entscheidung ganz klar das 19,5Zoll!! (1,78m schrittlänge 80cm) Der Händler hat mir auch ganz klar das 19,5 empfohlen.
Jetzt habe ich ein Problem, das das Remedy 7 anscheinend in dieser
Rahmengröße ausverkauft ist.....das Remedy 8 ist mir zu teuer.

Das Bike ist ein Traum konnte es ne halbe Stunde testen, drauf gesetzt
und wohlgefühlt.

Gruss Marco


----------



## bikeop (27. April 2009)

richtig so. das sitzgefühl am bike ist neben all den daten etwas sehr subjektives.
ich habs bei meinem kauf auch so gemacht und genau den umgekehrten schluss gezogen. v.a. an einer rampe mit ca 20% hat mich der kleinere rahmen überzeugt.

bzgl 7er remedy würde ich das internet durchforsten - sollt eigentlich noch zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. April 2009)

Ja stimmt, ist immer subjektiv und mir hat das 19,5Zoll sofort besser zugesagt!!
Einfach ein geiles Bike das Remedy.


----------



## speedos (28. April 2009)

Also meiner einer kommt bei 180 cm und 84,5er Schrittlägne am besten mit dem 17,5er zurecht. Das 19,5er war von der Überstandshöhe zu groß und die Nüsse lagen schon halb auf dem Oberrohr... 
Also testen muß/sollte man auf jeden Fall beide Rahmengrößen  wenn man im etwa gie Schrittlänge hat und dann nach eigenem Empfinden und Geschmack entscheiden!

Mal was anderes, bei der Rock Shox Lyrik nutze ich nur ca. 19-20 mm Federweg bei Aufsitzen aus. Der SAG lieg also nur bei gut12%. Welche Federhärte ist eigentlich ab Werk im 7er verbaut?! Hab da nix drüber gefunden in den Unterlagen. Auf der Suche nach weicheren Federn habe ich auch nichts im www gefunden. 
Besteht die möglichkeit, dass die Ferdern sich nach ein paar km noch setzen oder bleiben die im etwa so?

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. April 2009)

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/service/coil_spring_chart.pdf

Hier steht alles, auch die Bestellnummer. Kann man bei Online shops auch bestellen. Hab ich schon bei Bike compo und Bike-x-perts gemacht.

Da setzt sich nichts mehr, das einzige was sich noch verändrt ist Losbrechmoment und Ansprechverhalten durchs Einfahren.


----------



## sramx9 (28. April 2009)

Hi,
Ich meine, dass beim 17,5" eine gelbe Feder ( bis 72 kg ) und ab 19,5" rot ( bis 82 kg ) eingebaut sind. War schon mal früher im Thread ein Thema.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (29. April 2009)

Hi Saacha,
beim 7er ist von 15.5" - 17.5" die mittelharte Standartfeder verbaut und bei der 21.5" die harte Feder


----------



## speedos (29. April 2009)

Erstmal Danke für die Hinweise. Was mich nur wundert, ich wiege Fahrfertig im etwa 83 kg, also wäre die bei mir vermutlich gelbe Feder die falsche für mein Gewicht, sprich zu weich 
Bei den jetzigen Ausfahrten habe ich ca. 135 mm Federweg ausgenutzt, waren ein paar verblockte mittelschnelle Abfahrten dabei mit ein paar Drops von max. 0.7 m mit anschließend halbwegs sauberer Landung...
Werd die Tage mal die Feder ausbauen und schauen, welche verbaut wurde...


----------



## Snipy78 (29. April 2009)

Hi!
Is blaue oder schwarze dann im 21,5" 7er drinne? 
Bin an der Grenze blau/rot vom Gewicht. :/


----------



## Remedy8 (30. April 2009)

Moin zusammen!

"Kleine" Info an alle: 

Gestern ist meine geliebte (!) RS Lyrik 2-Step aus meinem 2008er Remedy 8 von meinem Händler eingeschickt worden, weil die Gabel nicht mehr richtig absenkbar war (also auf 115 mm). Wird (laut Händler) so ne gute Woche dauern, bis sie wieder da ist. Werde Euch dann ein Feedback geben! 
Hatte jetzt aber auch über sieben Monate riesigen Spaß mit dem Teil! Hoffe, es ist nur eine Kleinigkeit!

Ride on

Gruß Kristian


----------



## lkenschn (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Interesse eine Lyrik 2 Step aus einem R8 gegen die Fox Talas 36 aus dem R9 zu tauschen ?

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden...

Viele Grüße

Lars


----------



## Remedy8 (1. Mai 2009)

Mein aktuelles Testrad - solange meine Lyrik wieder zurück ist - Trek Fuel EX 8! Auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## H-P (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo Kristian,

nicht das du deinem Remedy untreu wirst und nachher das Fuel behalten willst. Meine Frau hat das Fuel 8 und ist total begeistert, vielleicht leihe ich es mir morgen mal heimlich aus und drehe eine Runde.


----------



## thto (1. Mai 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Gemeinde,
> 
> ich will mir auch das Remedy 7 zulegen nur bei der Rahmengröße, weiß ich nicht genau ob das 17,5 oder 19,5 Zoll.
> Körpergröße 1,78
> ...



freund von mir fährt bei ähnlicher größe 19,5  , 17,5 wird definitiv mMn zu kompakt !!!

http://picasaweb.google.de/lh/photo/-I7Wm69AeWFVA4gRdweLvQ?feat=directlink


----------



## Remedy8 (1. Mai 2009)

H-P schrieb:


> Hallo Kristian,
> 
> nicht das du deinem Remedy untreu wirst und nachher das Fuel behalten willst. Meine Frau hat das Fuel 8 und ist total begeistert, vielleicht leihe ich es mir morgen mal heimlich aus und drehe eine Runde.



Servus!

Nein, keine Angst - das Remedy ist und bleibt (!) meine Nummer eins!

ABER: Das FUEL EX wäre D A S perfekte Zweitrad... wenn nur meine Liquidität nicht so extrem limitiert wäre ;-)

Dann wünsche ich Dir morgen viel Spaß beim Fahren mit dem Fuel!

Schönen Abend noch... Gruß Kristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (1. Mai 2009)

@ Sushi1976, 
um dich jetzt vollends zu verwirren, ich fahre ein 17,5er bei 180cm und 84,5er Schrittlänge.
Stand letzte Woche vor der selben Entscheidung und habe mich vor allem wegen der Überstandshöhe und der wendigkeit für das 17,5 er statt dem 19,5er entschieden. Hab es immer noch nicht bereut und nen Kumpel mit 86er Schrittlänge und 184cm Körpegröße will sich auch das 17,5er bestellen, nachdem er meins heute ausgiebig getestet hat. Mag sein, dass das 19,5er laufruhiger ist, aber beim schnellen Bergabfahren mit knapp 50 Klamotten, hab ich mich perfekt Aufgehoben gefühlt auf dem Bike  aber das schnnelle runterbretern auf halbwegs gut ausgebauten Waldautobahnen ist für mich eh nur Nebensache. Im technisch anspruchsvollen Geläuf kommt es mir  eh nicht auf die V-max. Performance bergab an... Selbst auf Touren von knapp 60 km sitze ich bequem auf dem Rad, werde evtl. mal den Vorbau etwas tiefer setzen, da drei Spacer verbaut sind oder versuchsweise ein 90er oder 100er Vorbau montieren. Aber bisher bin ich jedes Steilstück fast genauso locker hochgekommen, wie mit meinem Race/Tourenfully, was locker 2kg weniger auf den Rippen hat. Wenn ich das langfristige Abspeckprogramm Vollzogen habe und die Waage -1kg anzeigt, werd ich wohl mein 2. Rad verkaufen 
Pauschal kann man keine Aussage treffen, was paßt und was nicht. Da spielen zu viele Faktoren und Vorlieben eine Rolle... Hilft also nur ausgiebig testen,testen, testen...
Vielleicht auch interessant für dich: http://www.frosthelm.de/testberichte/trek_remedy_8/e4621/index_ger.html 
Der Tester ist 187 cm groß und findet die Rahmengröße von 17,5 ideal. 

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Remedy8 (1. Mai 2009)

@ speedos:

nette Bilder! Wenn meines wieder da ist, werde ich auch (wieder) welche einstellen!


----------



## speedos (1. Mai 2009)

@ Remedy8:
danke, mußte den Moment ausnutzen und das gute Stück mal frisch geputzt ins rechte Bild setzen. Sieht meißtens leider nicht so schön unbenutzt aus 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Snipy78 (3. Mai 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> @ Sushi1976,
> um dich jetzt vollends zu verwirren, ich fahre ein 17,5er bei 180cm und 84,5er Schrittlänge.
> Stand letzte Woche vor der selben Entscheidung und habe mich vor allem wegen der Überstandshöhe und der wendigkeit für das 17,5 er statt dem 19,5er entschieden. Hab es immer noch nicht bereut und nen Kumpel mit 86er Schrittlänge und 184cm Körpegröße will sich auch das 17,5er bestellen, nachdem er meins heute ausgiebig getestet hat. Mag sein, dass das 19,5er laufruhiger ist, aber beim schnellen Bergabfahren mit knapp 50 Klamotten, hab ich mich perfekt Aufgehoben gefühlt auf dem Bike  aber das schnnelle runterbretern auf halbwegs gut ausgebauten Waldautobahnen ist für mich eh nur Nebensache. Im technisch anspruchsvollen Geläuf kommt es mir  eh nicht auf die V-max. Performance bergab an... Selbst auf Touren von knapp 60 km sitze ich bequem auf dem Rad, werde evtl. mal den Vorbau etwas tiefer setzen, da drei Spacer verbaut sind oder versuchsweise ein 90er oder 100er Vorbau montieren. Aber bisher bin ich jedes Steilstück fast genauso locker hochgekommen, wie mit meinem Race/Tourenfully, was locker 2kg weniger auf den Rippen hat. Wenn ich das langfristige Abspeckprogramm Vollzogen habe und die Waage -1kg anzeigt, werd ich wohl mein 2. Rad verkaufen
> Pauschal kann man keine Aussage treffen, was paßt und was nicht. Da spielen zu viele Faktoren und Vorlieben eine Rolle... Hilft also nur ausgiebig testen,testen, testen...
> ...



Ihr habts gut 
Ich musste mit 1,96 wohl leider zum 21,5" greifen. Wär schon mit 19,5" super glücklich gewesen aber nach dem testen haben alle gesagt das sieht bei mir viel zu klein aus unddie sattelstütze war total am Limit. 
Langer Vorbau kommt auch nicht in Frage von daher lass ich mir jetzt eine kurzen auf das 21,5" schrauben. 
Das unterstreicht auch der Tester in dem Link oben:
"Tuning: Eventuell die Größe L mit kurzem Vorbau wählen." Insofern stimmt die Aussage Größe M mit 1,87 nicht - sieht auf seinem Bild auch sehr beengt aus...
Ich hoffe ich bereue die Rahmengrößenwahl nicht. 2,3 cm kleiner und ich wär auch beim 19,5 geblieben, zefix


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. Mai 2009)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> Ihr habts gut
> Ich musste mit 1,96 wohl leider zum 21,5" greifen. Wär schon mit 19,5" super glücklich gewesen aber nach dem testen haben alle gesagt das sieht bei mir viel zu klein aus unddie sattelstütze war total am Limit.
> Langer Vorbau kommt auch nicht in Frage von daher lass ich mir jetzt eine kurzen auf das 21,5" schrauben.
> Das unterstreicht auch der Tester in dem Link oben:
> ...



Also ich bin 1.73m gross (Schrittlänge/Schritthöhe 80 cm) und fahre das 19.5er mit 70er Vorbau (statt des 80ers) und bin super glücklich damit. Ich fühle mich trotzdem noch sehr aufrecht und im Rahmen integriert. Das 17.5er ging gar nicht. Da sass ich wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein, also total beschissen. Bergauf wars beschissen und bergab auch nicht besser. Der längere Rahmen geht bergauf super und bergab sowieso. Ich habe aber mit den Vorbauten experimentiert:
- 60cm (war beschissen bergauf)
- 80cm (war super bergauf, aber bergab gabs Überschlagsgefühle)
- 70cm geht noch sehr gut bergauf und super bergab.

Also nie das kaufen, das andere für richtig halten (laut Forum hätte ich den 17.5er Rahmen nehmen müssen), sondern die Grösse, wo man sich besser fühlt. Also nicht traurig sein.

Meine Überstandhöhe auf dem 19,5er reicht aus. Es passt zwar nichts mehr unter mir durch, d.h. ich bin fast auf dem Oberrohr, wenn ich absteige, aber das reicht. Und wer steigt schon im steilen Gelände nach vorne ab.  Das macht man zwei mal. Wenn es einen dann jedesmal auf die Fresse gelegt hat, dann kapiert man, dass man besser nach hinten absteigt. 

Ich denke, Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Meine beiden Freunde sind sogar ein wenig kleiner als Du und sind mit dem 21.5er ebenfalls glücklich. Einer von beiden hat aber einen kürzeren und steileren Vorbau gewählt. Also nicht die Anpassung vom Vorbau vergessen. Wenn Du einen gescheiten Händler hast, dann hat er mehrere Vorbauten da zum testen.

Viel Spass mit Deinem Remedy. Fahrtechnisch wirst Du in neue Bereiche vorstossen, wo Du Dich vorher nie getraut hast zu fahren.


----------



## Snipy78 (3. Mai 2009)

Danke Dir! 
70mm war auch mein erster Vorschlag. Bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (3. Mai 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1.73m gross (Schrittlänge/Schritthöhe 80 cm) und fahre das 19.5er mit 70er Vorbau (statt des 80ers) und bin super glücklich damit. Ich fühle mich trotzdem noch sehr aufrecht und im Rahmen integriert. Das 17.5er ging gar nicht. Da sass ich wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein, also total beschissen. Bergauf wars beschissen und bergab auch nicht besser. Der längere Rahmen geht bergauf super und bergab sowieso. Ich habe aber mit den Vorbauten experimentiert:
> - 60cm (war beschissen bergauf)
> - 80cm (war super bergauf, aber bergab gabs Überschlagsgefühle)
> - 70cm geht noch sehr gut bergauf und super bergab.
> ...



Genau meine Meinung, auf dem 17,5 sitzt du wirklich wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein.....1,78m und 81cm Schrittlänge finde das 19,5 Zoll perfekt!!

Hoffe nur, dass ich bald mein Remedy 7 bekomme

Gruss MArco


----------



## speedos (3. Mai 2009)

> Zitat von *Nicki-Nitro *Und wer steigt schon im steilen Gelände nach vorne ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hoffe, dass Zitat ist richtig eingefügt...

Also ich steige eher von der Seite im steilen und verblockten Gelände vom Rad. Ich würde eher schaden davon tragen, wenn ich nach hinten absteige 

Finde schon interssant, wie kontrovers das Thema Rahmengröße diskutiert wird. Aber auch gut so, da sieht man mal, wie unterschiedlich die Vorlieben und Geschmäcker sind. Am liebsten hätte ich zum Bsp. die 18,5er Rahmengröße genommen 

Grüße Sascha


----------



## SuperSprint (3. Mai 2009)

So unterschiedlich können die Schleifsteine ausfallen.  Ich bin 1,82, fahre das Bike in 17,5" und bin bestens damit zufrieden.  Das 19,5" war mir viel zu lang und unhandlich. Als "CC-Feile mit Reserve" wäre es noch gegangen, aber da ist man mit dem Fuel EX besser beraten. 

Die Meinungen zur Größe sind offenbar sehr unterschiedlich. Bleibt also nur Probefahren, sofern die Größen/Ausstattungskombis noch lieferbar sind.


----------



## stylefaktor (4. Mai 2009)

...einigen wir uns darauf, dass die 18.5" ganz einfach fehlt! Mal sehen was 2010 kommt, bei anderen Trek Bikes wurde die 18.5" auch erst 2008/2009 dazwischen geschoben.

Fähr jemand von Euch zur Enduro Challenge nach Altenberg dieses Wochenende? Ich bin auf jeden Fall dort. 
Es wird wirklich langsam Zeit sich nicht nur im Forum zu unterhalten. Viel geiler wäre es dem Erfahrungsaustausch beim Radeln und Trinken weiter zu frönen!


----------



## Remedy8 (4. Mai 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Es wird wirklich langsam Zeit sich nicht nur im Forum zu unterhalten. Viel geiler wäre es dem Erfahrungsaustausch beim Radeln und Trinken weiter zu frönen!



Meine Meinung!


----------



## stylefaktor (4. Mai 2009)

Okay, dann mal her mit den Vorschlägen! Ich denke, wir sollten erst einmal das Wo vor dem Wann klären. Am besten wäre ein abwechslungsreicher Bike Park mit angeschlossenem Tourengebiet, irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## speedos (4. Mai 2009)

@ stylefaktor,

wär mal ne Maßnahme mit dem treffen... Am besten wäre natürlich die goldene Mitte von der BRD. Aber zum fahren natürlich weniger interessant. Obwohl in der Eifel oder im Sauerland gibt es auch schöne Stecken. Im Sauerland sogar nen netten Bikepark.

In welchem  Altenberg ist denn diese Enduro-Challenege? Im Oberbergischen gibts nämlich auch ein Altenberg, dass wird es aber höchstwahrscheinliuch nicht sein...


----------



## Roelof (4. Mai 2009)

Eine kurze Frage an die Remedy-Fahrer: hat jemand den Rahmen nackt gewogen? 

bitte, danke für infos...


----------



## speedos (4. Mai 2009)

Mal was anderes,
als erste Gewichts-Optimierungsmassnahmen wollte ich mir die XT Kasette und ne Thomson Elite Sattelstütze gönnen. Die Sattelstütze bringt laut Hersteller 235 g bei 410mm Länge auf die Waage, wie sieht es denn mit der Haltbarkeit aus?! Hatte mal vor ewigen Zeiten so eine Stütze am Hardttail. Die Stütze hat sogar den Rahmen überlebt... Aber der Fahrstil und die Ansprüche haben sich seit dem auch geändert. Aber harte Bikeparkeinsätze werden es trotzdem nicht mit dem 7er werden. Als Sattel werd ich meinen alten Selle Italia SLR XC montieren, halbwegs leicht und für mich komfortabel genug. Der Bonträger ist ja schon nen ordentlicher Trümmer.
Bei der Kasette tendiere ich eher zu der 11-34 er, statt der 11-32 Ausführung. Bin mir aber wegen der Abstufung unsicher, weil ich diese noch nie Gefahren bin... Würde aber wahrscheinlich bei nem Leichtenduro sinn machen oder?! Bin für Erfahrungsberichte jeglicher Art dankbar.


----------



## r11gs (4. Mai 2009)

hab meinen 09 Remedy 9 Rahmen 17,5" gewogen (eloxiert, nicht lackiert):
ohne Lenkkopflager, Tretlager, HR Schnellspanner, Dämpfer, Sattelstützenklemmer:
2440gr.
Lenkkopflager Cane Frustum 99gr, Dämpfer Fox rp23 HV 305gr, Dämpferschrauben Trek 25gr, Schnellspanner Bontrager Hinterrad 60gr, Sattelklemme Bontrager 45gr, Gabel Fox Float 36 mit Achse 2200gr

Komplett mit XT Ausstattung (11-34, 20/32/42) 2060gr, Tune King KingKong DT5.1d Felgen mit Highroller 2,35 und Stans Notubes 3630gr, Formula the one 200/180 1030gr, Syncros Sattelstütze Micro Adjust 240gr, Syncros Vorbau AM 80mm 160gr, Syncros Lenker Bulk 690 280gr, SDG Bel Air Sattel 280gr, Shimano DX Klick Pedalen 600gr und Alutech Rockring 100gr wiegt das Rad 13,7kg! 

Ich bin beeindruckt, vor allem aufm Trail!

vg
R11gs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ein alter Mann (4. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte ich schmeiss meins auch noch mal in die Runde:





Nach wie vor ein tolles Rad...


----------



## stylefaktor (5. Mai 2009)

Roelof schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage an die Remedy-Fahrer: hat jemand den Rahmen nackt gewogen?
> 
> bitte, danke für infos...



Also ich hab mich ganz bestimmt nicht nackig gemacht Mein Remedy-9 17.5" 2430g


----------



## talasfan (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo r11gs,
da werd ich nicht schlau draus. Mein Remedy 9 hat XTR Kurbeln, X0 Kassette und Avid Elixir CR. Bin damit bislang zufrieden. Welche Effekte holst du mit Umrüstung auf XT und Formula the one ?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht hat er den Rahmen "nackig" gekauft und selber aufgebaut (oder aufbauen lassen).


----------



## talasfan (5. Mai 2009)

Hmmh, Standard Remedy 9 wiegt in der Groesse ca. 13,5 kg inkl. noName Pedalen.


----------



## r11gs (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab den Rahmen als Ersatzrahmen bekommen und neu aufgebaut. Mit Standardpedalen, ohne Rockring und leichtem Sattel würde ich auf ca. 13,2kg kommen. Mit XTR sogar unter 13kg. Muss aber nicht sein...

vg
r11gs


----------



## H-P (5. Mai 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> @ stylefaktor,
> 
> wär mal ne Maßnahme mit dem treffen... Am besten wäre natürlich die goldene Mitte von der BRD. Aber zum fahren natürlich weniger interessant. Obwohl in der Eifel oder im Sauerland gibt es auch schöne Stecken. Im Sauerland sogar nen netten Bikepark.
> 
> In welchem  Altenberg ist denn diese Enduro-Challenege? Im Oberbergischen gibts nämlich auch ein Altenberg, dass wird es aber höchstwahrscheinliuch nicht sein...



Jo, Treffen wäre sicher ganz lustig, zusätzlich hätten wir hier noch das Bergische zu bieten. Oder vielleicht im Odenwald...könnte Remedy8 was zu sagen...ist auch einigermaßen Zentral.


----------



## BOBMIG (6. Mai 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt das Feedback vom Händler.
In der 17,5" Grösse ist in der Lyric vom Remedy 7 ab Werk wie vorher auch schonmal erwähnt die mittlere Feder drin. Also die für 73kg-82kg. Habe mir jetzt gleich die gelbe Feder bestellt ... dann wird das ja noch genialer als ohnehin schon


----------



## Remedy8 (6. Mai 2009)

H-P schrieb:


> ...Oder vielleicht im Odenwald...könnte Remedy8 was zu sagen...ist auch einigermaßen Zentral.



Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ja, wie von "H-P" richtig festgestellt, komme ich aus dem Odenwald! Und der bietet eine Unmenge an Möglichkeiten für ein evtl. Treffen! Allerdings bin ich (leider!) meistens zeitlich stark ausgebucht...

Die Frage wäre natürlich auch, ob eher gezeltet werden soll oder ob die Ansprüche höher liegen (Hotel)?

Und über welche Zeitspanne, also wie viele Tage? Alles erstmal unabhängig von der Location!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (6. Mai 2009)

Odenwald wäre zwar für mich sehr weit, aber ich käme vielleicht mal wieder dazu meine Verwandtschaft dort zu besuchen. Außerdem war ich noch nie zum Biken dort! Ein verlängertes Wochenende von Freitag früh oder Donnerstagabend - je nach Anreise - reicht. Juli wäre gut, egal wann, habe noch kein Wochenende in dem Monat verplant.


----------



## Remedy8 (6. Mai 2009)

Servus!

Nach genauerer Analyse meines Zeitplanes muss ich dieses Jahr leider aus einer Planung für ein Treffen rausnehmen. Habe volles Programm beim Studium und in zwei Monaten schon wieder Prüfungen... danach kurz bissel Urlaub und dann ab in Praxissemester... SORRY!


----------



## Oliver Enn (6. Mai 2009)

Habe ein neues R7 - hat jemand Interesse an der Lyrik IS 2008 (160mm fix, schwarz, ungefahren) im Tausch gegen Lyrik 2-Step (schwarz o. weiss)?


----------



## REMEDY-9 (6. Mai 2009)

r11gs schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab den Rahmen als Ersatzrahmen bekommen und neu aufgebaut. Mit Standardpedalen, ohne Rockring und leichtem Sattel würde ich auf ca. 13,2kg kommen. Mit XTR sogar unter 13kg. Muss aber nicht sein...
> 
> ...


 
In der heutigen Ausgabe der "Freeride" wird dem aktuellen Remedy 7 ein Gewicht ohne Pedale von 13.8 kg attestiert.
Hat übrigens im großen Vergleichstest von 14 Enduros wieder mit voller Punktzahl (10 P) abgeschnitten:

Positiv: antriebsneutraler Hinterbau, Geometrie
Negativ: Nix

Gruß, Remedy-9


----------



## Snipy78 (7. Mai 2009)

REMEDY-9 schrieb:


> In der heutigen Ausgabe der "Freeride" wird dem aktuellen Remedy 7 ein Gewicht ohne Pedale von 13.8 kg attestiert.
> Hat übrigens im großen Vergleichstest von 14 Enduros wieder mit voller Punktzahl (10 P) abgeschnitten:
> 
> Positiv: antriebsneutraler Hinterbau, Geometrie
> ...



Geil und ich krieg des Radl mit n paar Upgrades hoffentlich morgen


----------



## ]:-> (8. Mai 2009)

hi,
habe am Bike-Festival das Remedy mal probegefahren, Eindruck war auch sehr positiv.
Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren in welchen Einsatzbereichen ihr eure Remedys so hauptsächlich einsetzen werdet. Was die Werbung sagt kann man ja nachlesen, aber für was es dann wirklich genutzt wird ist viel interessanter.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (8. Mai 2009)

Touren  -  auf schmalen Pfaden durch den Wald heizen  -  ( leichten ) downhill  ( sage mal leicht - kenne nämlich noch keine schweren  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Tobias_RV (8. Mai 2009)

-Heimfeierabendrunde  mit gemischtem Profil zwischen 30-40km, 700-900 HM
-Tagestouren
-Mehrtagestouren
von normalen Forstautobahnen über schwere Singeltrails (am Gardasee) zu flowigen Waldabfahrten und leichten Sprüngen


----------



## Snipy78 (8. Mai 2009)

Manchmal ein paar Stunden bergauffahren, Hüttenessen + Sonne, Singletrails runterheizen, die sind möglichst flowig aber leider zu oft verblockt. Machmal auch mit Seilbahn hoch und dann gemütlich weiter hoch treten. Sehr selten Bikepark.


----------



## Remedy8 (8. Mai 2009)

Servus!

Fahre auch eher Waldautobahn und lange Touren... ab und an auch mal einen (kleinen) Downhill!

Und hier nun mein aktuelles Update 5/2009 mit KS I900R und Shimano DX-Pedalen:


----------



## REMEDY-9 (8. Mai 2009)

]:->;5883795 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> habe am Bike-Festival das Remedy mal probegefahren, Eindruck war auch sehr positiv.
> Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren in welchen Einsatzbereichen ihr eure Remedys so hauptsächlich einsetzen werdet. Was die Werbung sagt kann man ja nachlesen, aber für was es dann wirklich genutzt wird ist viel interessanter.
> 
> grüße



Würde sagen alles außer cc-marathon und (richtigen)downhill.
Bin z.B. am Gardasee kürzlich u.a. 601, 102/112 gefahren, da ist das Teil in seinem Element 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Dabei voll uphill-tauglich.
Fahre aber natürlich auch meistens "normale" Touren, bei denen  sich Forstautobahnen (leider) nicht immer vermeiden lassen; fest eingeplant ist im Herbst eine (traillastige) Transalp mit 11ooo hm. Sollte auch hinhauen, wenn man bedenkt dass einige Leute Hobel mit 14kg+ fahren.
Mein Fazit: Absolut vielseitig das Bike durch das geringe Gewicht und die gut funktionierende und schnell absenkbare Gabel, wovon ich häufig und gerne Gebrauch mache. Bin übrigens auf normalen Trails ohne Gefälle meist mit der 130mm Einstellung unterwegs - super quirlig bei super Performance! Über den Hinterbau braucht man ohnehin keine Worte verlieren...
Also meine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Gruß Remedy-9


----------



## talasfan (8. Mai 2009)

]:->;5883795 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ihr eure Remedys so hauptsächlich einsetzen werdet...


 
per GPS unbekannte Singeltrails durch den Forst,  leichte Up- und Downhills, bislang noch kein Bikepark.


----------



## ]:-> (8. Mai 2009)

ui, schön so viele Antworten in so kurzer zeit  Wirklich sehr interessant zu lesen und deckt sich auch recht gut mit meinen Eindrücken von der mit 50min recht kurzen Probefahrt.


----------



## speedos (8. Mai 2009)

Zum größten Teil setze ich das 7er für Touren ein. Nach möglichkeit so viel Singeltrail km wie möglich. Da sich die Ansprüche immer mehr Richtung Abfahrt und technisch Anspruchsvolleren Singeltrails verlagert haben, der Umstieg auf das Remedy. 
Jetzt fahr ich auch die Schlüßelstellen, wo ich mich vorher mit dem Hardtail oder Race/Tourenfully nie runtergetraut habe! Das Remedy gibt mir die Sicherheit, die ich vorher nicht hatte und so langsam werden die Sprünge auch immer höher und weiter  
Demnächst will ich mit meinen Leuten mal nach Willingen und mich mal im Liftshutteln mit anschließenden (gemäßigten) downhill üben... Im August/September soll es nämlich in die Alpen gehen und der ein oder andere Lift soll genutzt werden. Mal schauen, in welche Richtung sich die Vorlieben noch entwickeln werden.
Für mich genau das Bike, was ich mir immer gewünscht habe. Komme überall hoch und mit noch mehr fun wieder Runter. Vor allem ohne mir Sorgen um die Technik zu machen!


----------



## Remedy8 (9. Mai 2009)




----------



## clemson (9. Mai 2009)

]:->;5883795 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> habe am Bike-Festival das Remedy mal probegefahren, Eindruck war auch sehr positiv.
> Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren in welchen Einsatzbereichen ihr eure Remedys so hauptsächlich einsetzen werdet. Was die Werbung sagt kann man ja nachlesen, aber für was es dann wirklich genutzt wird ist viel interessanter.
> 
> grüße



Trailtouren vor der Haustür, Gardasee, Finale Ligurien, Comer See ohne Shuttel, Lenzerheide, Trek Bike Attack, Alpen.....

und das ganze möglichst trail lastig 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (9. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

hab mir heute ein Remedy 8 gekauft! Mittwoch bis freitag kann ich es abholen. Nachdem ich jetz nicht länger auf mein Fritzz warten wollte habe ich mich zum Remedy umentschlossen. Schönes Bike und wie ichgerade gelesen habe fahrt ihr genau das was ic hauch am liebsten Fahre.

Werd auch nächste Woche mal meine ersten erfahrungen hier reinschreiben!

Gruß

Max


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab mir heute ein Remedy 8 gekauft! Mittwoch bis freitag kann ich es abholen. Nachdem ich jetz nicht länger auf mein Fritzz warten wollte habe ich mich zum Remedy umentschlossen. Schönes Bike und wie ichgerade gelesen habe fahrt ihr genau das was ic hauch am liebsten Fahre.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch Welche Rahmengröße?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Maxwie (9. Mai 2009)

19,5 Zoll also Größe L! Erstma alles so gelassen wie es ist. Joplin und ergon GE 1 Griffe dran!

Gruß

Max


----------



## Remedy8 (9. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab mir heute ein Remedy 8 gekauft! Mittwoch bis freitag kann ich es abholen. Nachdem ich jetz nicht länger auf mein Fritzz warten wollte habe ich mich zum Remedy umentschlossen. Schönes Bike und wie ichgerade gelesen habe fahrt ihr genau das was ic hauch am liebsten Fahre.
> 
> ...



Servus!

Auch Glückwünsche von meiner Seite! Eine sehr gute Entscheidung...
Rahmengröße würde auch mich interessieren!

Ride on!

Gruß Kristian

PS: Und weil ich BILDER so liebe:


----------



## Maxwie (9. Mai 2009)

Rahemgröße ist L also 19,5 zoll

Gruß

Max


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> 19,5 Zoll also Größe L! Erstma alles so gelassen wie es ist. Joplin und ergon GE 1 Griffe dran!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Max



Habe mich auch für das 19.5 Zoll entschieden, nur als Remedy 7, bekomme
es in 3 Wochen!!

Gruss Marco


----------



## Maxwie (9. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön,

wie groß bist du denn ? Ich bin 189 und schrittlänge sit 85 cm. Hab mich direkt auf dem 19,5 wohl gefühlt!

Gruß

Max


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Mai 2009)

Ich bin 180cm und Schrittlänge 81cm.

Habe beide Rahmengrößen 17,5 und 19,5 Probegefahren und mich dann,
für das 19,5 entschieden.

Das 17,5 ist defintiv zu klein gewesen.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Snipy78 (10. Mai 2009)

Hab mein 7er jetzt. Absolut super Styling. (m.E. wesentlich besser als 8 und 9er).
Fahreindruck ist auch sehr positiv. 21,5", kurzer Vorbau bei 1,96cm ist perfekt. Schaut auch ned blöd aus in der Größe.

3 offene Punkte gibt es noch:
- Kette verursacht ziemlich starke Geräusche beim befahren von Stufen o.ä. Ich denke es kommt von der akustischen Weiterleitung des Umwerfers an den Rahmen. Abkleben von Streben wollte ich auch versuchen.

- RP2 Setup. Davon bin ich etwas entäuscht. Bei dem empfohlenen Sag bin ich bei jedem Bunny Hop gleich am Durchschlag, Druckstufe lässt sich nicht regeln. Bei momentan 20% Sag gehts so einigermassen aber bei nem Drop > 0.5m is  der Ring auch wieder ganz unten. Ich hoffe zumindest dass  der Fox Dämpfer das über längere Zeit mitmacht.

- Lyrik Federhärte. Gegenteil des RP2 "Problems" Kam beim Einfedern nie weiter als 3cm vor Standrohrende (Brücke) Könnte wohl eine weichere Feder gebrauchen. Ich schätze beim 21,5" ist eine blaue oder schwarze verbaut?

Bin natürlich über Infos/Empfehlungen zu den Punkten froh 
Ansonsten ist das Bike wirklich eine Empfehlung von der Geometrie her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (10. Mai 2009)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> Hab mein 7er jetzt. Absolut super Styling. (m.E. wesentlich besser als 8 und 9er).
> Fahreindruck ist auch sehr positiv. 21,5", kurzer Vorbau bei 1,96cm ist perfekt. Schaut auch ned blöd aus in der Größe.
> 
> 3 offene Punkte gibt es noch:
> ...



Wie ist die Bremse die Juicy 5?

Gruss Marco


----------



## ]:-> (10. Mai 2009)

HI,
Juicy 5 ist in meinen Augen eine gute Bremse. Sie verzichtet auf die eh nicht richtig funzende Druckpunktverstellung der 7er. Mit originalen Sinter-Belägen hat man eine ordentliche Bremsleistung uns ein ewiges Halten der Bremsbeläge, einen knallharten Druckpunkt aber bei Nässe ein unerträgliches Quietschen. Mit den orig. organischen Belägen ist das Bremsgefühl etwas weicher es gibt kaum Quietschen bei Nässe, nur an der Gabel habe ich irgendwie z.Zt. ein leichtes Rubbeln.
Viele hier im Forum und auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren mit KoolStop etc. und sind so sehr zufrieden. Mir selbst passt die Performance aber auch mit den originalen Belägen.
Das wichtigste: Abfahrten mit über 1500hm am Stück und 180er Scheiben hat sie von oben bis unten eine absolut konstante Bremsleistung. Die Entlüftung ist mit dem Entlüftungskit ohne irgendeine Sauerei sehr gut und gründlich möglich.



> - RP2 Setup. Davon bin ich etwas entäuscht. Bei dem empfohlenen Sag bin ich bei jedem Bunny Hop gleich am Durchschlag, Druckstufe lässt sich nicht regeln. Bei momentan 20% Sag gehts so einigermassen aber bei nem Drop > 0.5m is der Ring auch wieder ganz unten. Ich hoffe zumindest dass der Fox Dämpfer das über längere Zeit mitmacht.


Diese Frage interessiert mich sehr. Ist das ein Durchsacken durch den mittleren Federwegsbereich? Wie ist die Endprogression als Durchschlagschutz?
Einen Test mit Hinterbau-Kennlinie kennt ihr nicht zufällig?

ciao


----------



## speedos (10. Mai 2009)

@ Snipy78, 
das mit dem Dämpfer kann ich bei mir so nicht bestätigen. Hab z.Zt. ca. 25% SAG eigestellt und noch keinen Durchschlag des Dämpfers zu beklagen. Am Anfang dachte ich auch immer, ich muß den Dämpfer mit mehr Druck versehen, weil man schon im mittleren Arbeitsbereich fast den vollen Federweg ausnutzt! Aber bei meinen bisherigen Kinder-Drops von max. 0,5 m höhe mit manchmal eher unsauberen Landungen noch keinen Durchschlag zu beklagen.

Die Lyrik hab ich am Anfang auch nur in dem von dir genannten Federwegsbereich genutzt, aber nach jetzt im etwa 250 Fahr-km ist der SAG etwas mehr geworden. Am Anfang waren es im etwa 12% und gestern hab ich ca. 15% gemessen. Mal schauen, ob sich da noch was tut, ansonsten werd ich auch die Feder tauschen.

Die Juicy 5 ist für mich vollkommend ausreichend. Giftiger darf Sie auf keinen Fall sein, da ich lieber etwas mehr Handkraft beim Bremsen aufbring, anstatt mit einem Finger nen Überschlag zu riskieren. Zu meiner Formula Oro K18 mit 180/160er Scheiben ein Quantensprung! Das quitschen bei Nässe hab ich noch nicht getestet als Schönwetterfahrer , kann aber nicht schlimmer als bei der K18 sein... Die hat mich letzten Sommer im Schwarzwald bei ner Talabfahrt im Nieselregen bald um den Verstand gebracht...

Grüße Sascha


----------



## SuperSprint (10. Mai 2009)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> - Kette verursacht ziemlich starke Geräusche beim befahren von Stufen o.ä. Ich denke es kommt von der akustischen Weiterleitung des Umwerfers an den Rahmen. Abkleben von Streben wollte ich auch versuchen.
> 
> - RP2 Setup. Davon bin ich etwas entäuscht. Bei dem empfohlenen Sag bin ich bei jedem Bunny Hop gleich am Durchschlag, Druckstufe lässt sich nicht regeln. Bei momentan 20% Sag gehts so einigermassen aber bei nem Drop > 0.5m is  der Ring auch wieder ganz unten. Ich hoffe zumindest dass  der Fox Dämpfer das über längere Zeit mitmacht.
> 
> - Lyrik Federhärte. Gegenteil des RP2 "Problems" Kam beim Einfedern nie weiter als 3cm vor Standrohrende (Brücke) Könnte wohl eine weichere Feder gebrauchen. Ich schätze beim 21,5" ist eine blaue oder schwarze verbaut?



Hi Snipy,

ich habe großflächig Lackschutzfolie verarbeitet. Ein softer und längerer Kettenstrebenschutz schafft erstmal Ruhe. Ich hatte auch schon über eine schlatbare Kettenführung nachgedacht.

Der Ring am Dämpfer ist bei Trek irgendwie immer ganz unten; da reicht u.U schon eine Bordsteinkante. Das war bei meinem Fuel EX schon so. Trotzdem schlägt der Dämpfer nicht durch. Das hat was mit der schwimmenden Lagerung zu tun, weil die Energie über den gesamten Federweg abgebaut wird oder so. Irgendwo gibt's auch ein Video dazu. 

Bei mir passt die Feder. Mein Händler hatte schon von sich aus gesagt, dass er tauschen würde, wenn die Feder nicht passen sollte.

Mario


----------



## Snipy78 (11. Mai 2009)

Servus Leute,

bin jetzt zurück von den ersten "Touren" (insg. ca. 1500hm down, 800hm up) mit dem R7 und meine Gesicht macht    Wie schon in unzähligen Beiträgen und Tests berichtet kann ich bestätigen dass man sich auf dem Radl einfach sauwohl fühlt und verspielt um die Kurven drückt.

Zu den einzelnen Punkten:

- Den Rahmen hatte ich dann gleich an den neuralgischen Stellen auch mit Tesa Klebestreifen sauber abgeklebt, d.h. Strebe aber auch Rahmen "Unterboden" wo Steine gern mal n Loch in den Lack stossen. Sogar auf den Umwerfer hab ich teilweise was drauf, denn auch dieser überträgt einiges an Kettenklackern. Ergebnis ist sehr postiv - Radl fühl sich akustisch viel solider an.

- Dämpfer: Ihr habt wohl recht, so richtigen spürbaren Durchschlag hatte ich wohl keinen, zumindest gab es keinen starken Stoss. Speziell im letzten Drittel hätte ich mit stärkeren Anstieg der Kennlinie gerechnet, aber deswegen fühlt es sich wohl auch so "plush" an. Ein gutes Gefühl hätte ich bei flachen Drops > 0.5m aber nicht...  Propedal arbeitet auch beim RP2 sehr gut! Bleibe erst mal bei 20% Sag.

- Lyrik U-turn. Dat Ding wird schon am Anfang des Federwegs besser, werde aber auf jeden Fall die Feder tauschen weil ich den Endfederweg nicht mal annähernd nutzen kann und das Rad vorne sehr wenig Gewicht trägt. (Info: Ich sollte so 85kg wiegen, muss nachschauen was für ne Feder drin is)

- Bremsen (Juicy 5). Kann alles meiner Vorredner bestätigen.  Der Druckpunkt ist schon sehr deutlich, man moduliert dann über Kraft aber nicht mehr Hebelweg. Positiv ist das nix schleift, negativ Nässe bei kalten Bremsen, da meint man das Rad fällt durch das Stick Slip geqietsche auseinander. D.h. werde dann die anderen Beläge probieren.
Mein Kumpel war mit den F Oro 200er unterwegs, sind etwas leichter und haben schon mehr Power (stabiler waren aber die Juicy - haben mehrmals die Oro reparierien müssen -muss aber nix heissen) Quietschen tun die Oro bei Nässe bei dem Torque ES dann auch.
Summa summarum: Die Bremsen sind im postiven Sinne OK, sehen gut aus, sie funktionieren, nicht mehr, nicht weniger (das is schon mal was bei Scheibenbremsen!).

Schwachstelle: Im Gegensatz zum alten bike sind das jetzt die Nobby Nics 2.4er, vor allem vorne wo man bei dem Rad in 21,5" zumindest wenig Druck hat. Man merkt dass man das Potential des Radls im DH nicht voll ausnutzen kann. Einen Platten hat ich auch noch. Dafür ging der Uphill sehr gut - tendentiell leicht besser als das gleich grosse teurere Torque ES mit XTR+Crossman SX+Carbonparts+NNic / Fat Albert Kombo.

Fazit: Bin echt zufrieden mit der Investition. Geniales sorglos Handling, Uphill leicht besser als erwartet - also so was wie the ultimate biking machine


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (11. Mai 2009)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> Apropos Schwachstelle: Im Gegensatz zum alten bike sind das jetzt die Nobby Nics 2.4er, vor allem vorne wo man bei dem Rad in 21,5" zumindest wenig Druck hat. Man merkt dass man das Potential des Radls nicht voll ausnutzen kann. Platten hat ich auch noch.



Da möchte ich doch widersprechen. Ich war auch sehr skeptisch, als ich von 2.4er Advantage vorne und 2.4er Ardent hinten auf 2.4er NN vorne/hinten gewechselt bin. Der Grund war einfach Gewichtstuning. Ich habe sogar noch die serienmässigen 125g leichten Wurstpellen drinn. Einne Platten hatte ih weder mit den Maxxis Reifen noch mit den NNs. Letztes WE war ich 3 Tage im Bikepark Lac Blank. Ich bin mit 1.5 bar vorne und 1.8 bar hinten gefahren und hatte weder einen Platten noch Durchschlag obwohl ich bikefertig die Reifen mit 105kg belaste. Die Strecke war sowohl trocken als auch teilweise feucht oder schlammig. Die NNs haben sich besser geschlagen als ich dachte. Ich freunde mich so langsam mit ihnen an.

A pro pos Druck auf dem Vorderrad, das hängt nicht eher weniger von der Rahmengrösse ab, sondern vielmehr von der Fahrtechnik. Wenn Du beim Downhill Deinen Fudi (Popo) zu weit hinterm Sattel schiebst (oder Dich sogleich fast auf den Hinterreifen setzt), dann ist klar dass der Druck auf dem Vorderreifen fehlt. Ich fuhr früher auch so. Letztes WE war ich aber in Lac Blank bei einen Fahrtechniktraining von der MTB-Akademie. Da haben wir gelernt, wie man im Downhill noch ausreichend Druck auf das Vorderrad bringt, um noch genügend Haftung und Kontrolle zu haben. Es liegt also eher weniger an der Rahmengrösse als vielmehr an Deiner Fahrtechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talasfan (11. Mai 2009)

]:->;5889131 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ein unerträgliches Quietschen. Mit den orig. organischen Belägen ist das Bremsgefühl etwas weicher es gibt kaum Quietschen
> ...


 
Hab mal die Frage an alle Elixir-CR Fahrer (Remedy 9): Nach einiger Zeit kommt jetzt hinten ein regelmäßiges Quietschen bei leichtem Bremsdruck auf (trocken). Besser als jede Klingel oder Hupe - aber manchmal doch nervig. Habe bereits Hinterrad neu eingesetzt, Spiel geprüft, Beläge geprüft bzw. gereinigt. Half alles nichts, kommt nach kurzer Zeit immer wieder. Vorn nicht. 
Hat hier noch jemand einen Tip ?


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Mai 2009)

talasfan schrieb:


> Hab mal die Frage an alle Elixir-CR Fahrer (Remedy 9): Nach einiger Zeit kommt jetzt hinten ein regelmäßiges Quietschen bei leichtem Bremsdruck auf (trocken). Besser als jede Klingel oder Hupe - aber manchmal doch nervig. Habe bereits Hinterrad neu eingesetzt, Spiel geprüft, Beläge geprüft bzw. gereinigt. Half alles nichts, kommt nach kurzer Zeit immer wieder. Vorn nicht.
> Hat hier noch jemand einen Tip ?



Ich würde mal andere Bremsbeläge testen, swissstop oder Koolstop.

Gruss Marco


----------



## talasfan (11. Mai 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal andere Bremsbeläge testen, swissstop oder Koolstop.
> 
> Gruss Marco


 
An der mechanischen Positionierung liegt es nicht ? Habe mal was von Distanzblechen bzw. anschrägen gehört, aber konkret fehlend mit hier noch die Erfahrungen.


----------



## shownomercy (11. Mai 2009)

Quietschende Bremsen kommen oftmals von verglasten Bremsbelägen (schwarz-glänzende Schicht) was mit der zwangsläufigen Erhitzung dieser
zusammenhängt. Also andere Beläge probieren oder die verglasten
mit 80 schleifpapier wieder aufrauen.
Hab mir so nebenbei gesagt auch so´n remidemy bestellt und muss noch bis mitte juni warten !!!!!!!!!!!!!! is ja wie in der zone früher


----------



## Snipy78 (11. Mai 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Da möchte ich doch widersprechen.. Die NNs haben sich besser geschlagen als ich dachte. Ich freunde mich so langsam mit ihnen an.
> 
> A pro pos Druck auf dem Vorderrad, das hängt nicht eher weniger von der Rahmengrösse ab, sondern vielmehr von der Fahrtechnik. Wenn Du beim Downhill Deinen Fudi (Popo) zu weit hinterm Sattel schiebst (oder Dich sogleich fast auf den Hinterreifen setzt), dann ist klar dass der Druck auf dem Vorderreifen fehlt.



Servus,

NNs sind scho OK - fahr seit 3 Jahren damit - aber ich hab deutlich gemerkt dass jetzt nicht das Bike selber mehr das Limit ist sondern die Reifen. NN sind halt keine Downhillschlappen, das Bike fährt sich aber teilweise fast wie ein Downhillgerät 
Der Platte war übrigens mit den Orginal Würsten 

Zum Vorderraddruck - ich hoff ich fahr nicht ganz so deppert wie du schreibst  Dachte ich bin eigentlich normal zentral übern Sattel außer es geht ne Stufe runter.
Das Problem das ich meinte ist dass bei großen Rahmen nur der Hebelarm Kurbel zum VR wächst, nicht aber zum HR, das heisst um die gleiche Achslastverteilung zu haben müsste ich selbst frontlastiger fahren als eine kleinerer Kollege. Wenns schnell geht bin ich da noch etwas vorsichtig, aber vielleicht versuch ichs das nächste Mal mal aktiver  Ich denke mit etwas weniger Druck im VR (hatte eher so geschätzte >=2,5) gehts auch glei besser.


----------



## talasfan (12. Mai 2009)

shownomercy schrieb:


> ... muss noch bis mitte juni warten !!!!!!!!!!!!!! is ja wie in der zone früher


 
sei froh, das du überhaupt noch eins abgreifen konntest, andere haben schon kein 2009er mehr bekommen.

Ich werd den Tip noch mal aufnehmen und die Beläge abziehen. Kann sein, das ich die hinteren Bremsen bei einer längeren Gefällstrecke kürzlich mehr benutzt habe als die vordere.


----------



## Remedy8 (12. Mai 2009)

shownomercy schrieb:


> Quietschende Bremsen kommen oftmals von verglasten Bremsbelägen (schwarz-glänzende Schicht) was mit der zwangsläufigen Erhitzung dieser
> zusammenhängt. Also andere Beläge probieren oder die verglasten
> mit 80 schleifpapier wieder aufrauen.
> Hab mir so nebenbei gesagt auch so´n remidemy bestellt und muss noch bis mitte juni warten !!!!!!!!!!!!!! is ja wie in der zone früher



Tritt dieses Phänomen bei organischen und gesinterten Belägen auf? 
Und für einen "Vollpfosten" wie mich: Wo genau liegt nun der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Belägen? 

Vielen Dank für die Info!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## stylefaktor (12. Mai 2009)

Sintermetallbelag:
- aufgesintertes Gemisch verschiedener Metalle und auch anderer Bestandteile (z.B. Keramischen Stoffen in geringen Anteil)
- hart, lange Einbremszeit, geringerer Verschleiß
- etwas geringere Initialbremskraft (der Moment des Scheibenkontakts) dafür höhere Standfestigkeit
- Belagmischung auf hohe Betriebstemperaturen ausgelegt
- werden teilweise sehr heiß, es wird mehr Hitze an die Scheiben und die Bremskolben weitergeleitet als bei Resin/ Kunstharzbelägen
- ideal für DH und Enduro
- besser bei Dauerbremsungen
- lauter, häufigeres Quitschen

Resin- (Kunstharz, organisch) Belag, 
- Belag wird durch den Kunstharz als Trägermedium auf dem Träger gehalten, enthält auch Metallbestandteile
- weicher, geringere Einbremszeit, etwas höherer Verschleiß
- leicht höhere Initialbremskraft, dafür weniger Power bei heißer Bremse, weniger Standfest, Reibwert sinkt bei höheren Temperaturen stärker als bei Metallbelägen
- schon bei kalten Bremsen maximale Bremsleistung
- weniger Hitze wird an Scheibe und Kolben weitergeleitet
- ideal im moderaten Gelände, schlecht bei Dauerbremsungen
- leiser, weniger Quitschen

Quitschen können aber alle! Je dünnwandiger ein Rahmen, desto mehr wird dieser Effekt verstärkt, da der Rahmen schön mitschwingt.


----------



## Remedy8 (12. Mai 2009)

@ stylefaktor:

Viele D A N K für die Aufklärung! Also gibt es nicht DIE idealen Beläge für alles!?
Schwierig... 

Meine XT hatte nämlich zu Beginn eine - für mich - perfekte Bremsleistung. Nun, nachdem ich das FUEL EX8 mit AVID 5 gefahren bin, finde ich die Bremsleistung nicht mehr ganz so dolle... und ich habe vorne wie hintern 200er Scheiben! Evtl. Beläge "verglast"?! Sch...!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## stylefaktor (12. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre XT mit Brake Authority Metallbelägen. Die sind nicht sehr giftig, allerdings entfalten die bei warmer bis heißer Bremse richtig Power ohne spürbares Fading. Die Juicy sind giftiger und haben deutlich mehr Initialbremsleistung. Bei kalten Bremsen haben die Juicy deutlich mehr Kraft, neigen aber bei starker Hitze zum fading. Original sind bei der XT-Bremse am 8er die Resinbeläge drauf. Du kannst die mit Sandpapier anschleifen und damit grob reinigen. Weder Alkohol (wenn, dann nur für den Mechaniker) noch Bremsenreiniger verwenden. So weit abschleifen, bis die Beläge wieder hell werden und neu einbremsen. Fährst du längere Abfahrten und wiegst etwas mehr, dann probier die XT/ XTR Metallbeläge mal aus. Die fühlen erst sich nicht wirklich kräftiger an. Den Vorteil wirst Du aber bergab deutlich spüren. Leider können die manchmal Lärm machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_RV (12. Mai 2009)

Servus Zusammen
mal noch ne Frage zu den Pneus 
Hat jemand von Euch erfahrungen mit den Fat Alberts in 2,25 auf der 28mm Felge?
Grüssle


----------



## stylefaktor (12. Mai 2009)

Passt sehr gut bis optimal.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich hatte mal ein paar Fragen an das Auditorium, welches das Remedy gerne auch im Bikepark bewegt:

Ich war letztes WE für 3 Tage im Bikepark Lac Blanc. Das hat richtig Laune gemacht und Lust auf mehr... Normalerweise bewege ich meines sonst nur auf kleinere und grössere Touren. Ich möchte es gerne mehr in Richtung "Bikepark" pimpen, aber ohne die Tourentauglichkeit zu vernachlässigen. Das soll schliesslich das Haupteinsatzgebiet bleiben:

Option: 44er Kettenblatt runter und Bashguard drann. Entweder ganz oder vor Bikeparkbesuch im Wechsel. Mein erstes 44er Kettenblatt habe ich schon zerstört und mein zweites hat auch schon ein wenig Karies, nachdem ich auf einem Stein aufgesessen bin.
Option: Kettenführung, weil bei ruppigen Trailabfahren mir immer die Kette vom mittleren aufs kleine Kettenblatt fällt.
Ich möchte das Gewicht aber nicht aus den Augen verlieren, schliesslich soll es super tourentauglich bleiben. Mein Ziel bleibt die 14kg. Ist das mit einer Kettenführung nicht möglich, Touren zu fahren oder ist diese zu schwer, dann bleibt nur die Option Bashguard übrig.

Wie habt Ihr diesen Spagat gelöst? Habt Ihr ein paar Fotos für mich?


----------



## talasfan (12. Mai 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Fährst du längere Abfahrten und wiegst etwas mehr, dann probier die XT/ XTR Metallbeläge mal aus. Die fühlen erst sich nicht wirklich kräftiger an. Den Vorteil wirst Du aber bergab deutlich spüren. Leider können die manchmal Lärm machen.


 
Ist beim Remedy 9 mit Avid Elixir CR die Erstausstattung die organische Version oder die Metallversion ?


----------



## H-P (12. Mai 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> @ stylefaktor:
> 
> Viele D A N K für die Aufklärung! Also gibt es nicht DIE idealen Beläge für alles!?
> Schwierig...
> ...



Hallo Kristian, ich war auch am Anfang sehr zufrieden mit den XT Belägen, nicht so giftig, keine Geräuche. Das hat sich dann leider verändert, obwohl noch genug Belag drauf war hat die Bremskraft nachgelassen und zusätzlich machte sie immer öfter Geräuche. Auch das anschleifen brachte nur noch kurzfristigen Erfolg, jetzt habe ich die Koolstop drauf...hat mir damals auch bei der AVID 7 geholfen...und es bremst sich wieder top, allerdings noch kein langzeit Ergebnis.

Viel Spaß beim wechseln.


----------



## noco (12. Mai 2009)

@Nicki-Nitro
Hab die G-Junkies 2-fach Führung dran mit 22/36er Kettenblatt. Gewicht weiß ich nicht, steht aber sicher auf der Webseite. 
Das 44er vermisse ich überhaupt nicht und ich wundere mich immer wieder, was man mit dem 36er Blatt alles fahren kann, es passt fast immer und wenn´s richtig zach wird hat man nach wie vor das gewohnte 22er. Kassette hab ich eine 34 dran, was glaub ich  auch für den breiten Einsatzbereich des 36er Blattes mitverantwortlich ist.
Der Bashguard ist bei dieser Führung ca. 3mm dick, also gewichtstechnisch aber auch von der Stabilität optimal.
Was mich halt ab und zu stört ist die Geräuschkulisse die vor allem bei langsamer Fahrt doch nicht zu überhören ist. Eventuell kann man sie noch präziser einstellen, hab´s aber noch nicht versucht.
Vielleicht gibt´s noch weitere Erfahrungen von den Kollegen?

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Remedy8 (12. Mai 2009)

H-P schrieb:


> Hallo Kristian, ich war auch am Anfang sehr zufrieden mit den XT Belägen, nicht so giftig, keine Geräuche. Das hat sich dann leider verändert, obwohl noch genug Belag drauf war hat die Bremskraft nachgelassen und zusätzlich machte sie immer öfter Geräuche. Auch das anschleifen brachte nur noch kurzfristigen Erfolg, jetzt habe ich die Koolstop drauf...hat mir damals auch bei der AVID 7 geholfen...und es bremst sich wieder top, allerdings noch kein langzeit Ergebnis.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim wechseln.



Hallo H-P 

Vielen Dank für die Info! Hast Du oder ein interessierte Leser evtl. einen Link für mich, wo ich solche Beläge kaufen könnte (z.B. Rose)?

Besten DANK und Gruß
Kristian


----------



## stylefaktor (12. Mai 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier! Ist zwar selbstgebaut aber ähnliches gibt es auch von MRP oder E13:






Schaltbare Kettenführung mit 22-40 und es schaltet trotz des großen Sprungs sehr gut 38 Zähne am großen passt aber von der Übersetzung besser. Kette bleibt immer da, wo sie soll und das Bike bleibt ohne Einschränkungen tourentauglich. Die orange Rolle ist mitlerweile einer weißen gewichen.
Sehr geräuscharm und wahnsinnig leicht, dafür darf man mit dem dünnen Carbonring nicht stärker aufsetzen.


----------



## stylefaktor (12. Mai 2009)

talasfan schrieb:


> Ist beim Remedy 9 mit Avid Elixir CR die Erstausstattung die organische Version oder die Metallversion ?



Bei Avid sind metallische Beläge ab der Juicy-5 und bei allen Elixir Standart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (13. Mai 2009)

Tobias_RV schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen
> mal noch ne Frage zu den Pneus
> Hat jemand von Euch erfahrungen mit den Fat Alberts in 2,25 auf der 28mm Felge?
> Grüssle



Hi Leute,

bin gerade von meiner ersten Testrunde wieder eingekehrt! Das ding ist bergab ja wirklich ne wucht. Allerdings muss ich feststellen das der Nevegal bergauf einen ganz schönen Rollwiederstand bestitzt! Deswegen würde mich diese Frage auch Interessieren bzw. was ich eigentlich sinniger finde:
Wie merklich ist der Unterschied zwischen den Nevegals und dem neuen Fat ALbert?

Bergauf eine verbesserung?

Gruß
Max


----------



## Remedy8 (13. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Da ich ja ein echter Freund von BILDERN bin darf ich an dieser Stelle daran erinnern, dass jeder hier Bilder von seinem REMEDY zeigen darf ;-)
Würde sicher nicht "nur" meine Person freuen!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## L0cke (13. Mai 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Gewicht aber nicht aus den Augen verlieren, schliesslich soll es super tourentauglich bleiben. Mein Ziel bleibt die 14kg. Ist das mit einer Kettenführung nicht möglich, Touren zu fahren oder ist diese zu schwer, dann bleibt nur die Option Bashguard übrig.



ist locker möglich

Zur Kefü, durch Optimiereungen (Bild zeigt noch Version 2) derzeit mit Stahlschraube bei 50g, (55 Euro inkl Versand) mit Aluschraube und ein paar anderen leichten Teilen bei 45g (60 Euro inkl Versand), ist für 2-fach ausgelegt, 1-fach gibt es auch.


----------



## bikeop (13. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> .......
> Allerdings muss ich feststellen das der Nevegal bergauf einen ganz schönen Rollwiederstand bestitzt! Deswegen würde mich diese Frage auch Interessieren bzw. was ich eigentlich sinniger finde:
> Wie merklich ist der Unterschied zwischen den Nevegals und dem neuen Fat ALbert?
> 
> ...


 


der rollwiderstand, welcher - wie du schreibst -nur BERGAUF auftritt, lässt sich nicht durch einen anderen reifen, sondern nur durch mehr training beheben...


----------



## Maxwie (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habs mir doch schon fast gedacht. Also einfach noch 10 ausfahrten machen und dann hoffe ich das das passt mit der kondi/kraft   aber geht schon ziemlich gut bergauf

gruß

max


----------



## bikeop (13. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Ich habs mir doch schon fast gedacht. Also einfach noch 10 ausfahrten machen und dann hoffe ich das das passt mit der kondi/kraft   aber geht schon ziemlich gut bergauf
> 
> gruß
> 
> max



genau.

was die rollwiderstände betrifft würde ich GEFÜHLSMÄSSIG den nevegal und den neuen fat albert ähnlich einschätzen, nobby nic läuft sicher leichter.

ps: die kombi ams pro 100 - remedy hab ich übrigens auch im keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. Mai 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> ist locker möglich
> 
> Zur Kefü, durch Optimiereungen (Bild zeigt noch Version 2) derzeit mit Stahlschraube bei 50g, (55 Euro inkl Versand) mit Aluschraube und ein paar anderen leichten Teilen bei 45g (60 Euro inkl Versand), ist für 2-fach ausgelegt, 1-fach gibt es auch.



und wo gibts die ??? Ich habe auch noch diese hier gefunden "Heidy" http://www.heidy-tuning.ch/shop5/


----------



## sramx9 (13. Mai 2009)

Tach Leutz,

heute nach 3,5 Tagen im Bikepark Hahnenklee zurückgekommen.
Eben natürlich alle Post`s der letzten Tage gelesen. Hier meine persönliche Zusammenfassung mit meiner Meinung zu einigen Punkten.
1. Das Klappern der Kette ist mir auch aufgesfallen ( schon vorher )
2. Tourentauglichkeit absolut gut - bis zu 1000hm ( rauf ! ) pro Tag abgespult. Das ist für MICH gut !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    U-turn bei längeren Anstiegen eine feine Sache. Absenken geht während der Fahrt.
3. Reifen sind gut. Auf den nassen Wurzeln gerutscht- klar. Sonst gute Griffigkeit.
    Mit 2.0 bar keinen Platten gehabt. 
4. Drops ( bis ca. 1,30 m Höhe ) bei ca. 107kg Fahrergewicht inkl Ausrüstung kein 
    Durchschlagen. Schwarze Feder, 200psi auf dem Dämpfer.  Mit Speed über die 
    Wurzelteppiche macht echt Spaß. Souveränes Fahrwerk das viel Sicherheit gibt.
5. Bremsen jederzeit Herr der Lage, aber bei Nässe ätzende "Stimmlage" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -   
    Quietschen gibt sich aber wieder wenn sie trocken sind.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## H-P (13. Mai 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> genau.
> 
> was die rollwiderstände betrifft würde ich GEFÜHLSMÄSSIG den nevegal und den neuen fat albert ähnlich einschätzen, nobby nic läuft sicher leichter.



Bei einem Test konnte der Nevegal beim Rollwiderstand nicht gemessen werden weil der Widerstand außerhalb des Messbereiches war. 

Also auf Asphalt war der Nevegal eine Katastrophe und gegen den Fat Albert in meinen Augen nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## bikeop (13. Mai 2009)

H-P schrieb:


> Bei einem Test konnte der Nevegal beim Rollwiderstand nicht gemessen werden weil der Widerstand außerhalb des Messbereiches war.
> 
> Also auf Asphalt war der Nevegal eine Katastrophe und gegen den Fat Albert in meinen Augen nicht zu vergleichen.



mag sein. bin die beiden reifen nicht im direkten vergleich, dh unmittelbar hintereinander, gefahren. kein verlass offenbar auf mein rolllwiderstandsspürgedächtnis...


----------



## H-P (13. Mai 2009)

@ bikeop, ist ja auch nicht immer leicht mit dem Vergleich unterschiedlicher Komponenten...da haben es die Tester besser, immer der direkte Vergleich. Mir ist es extrem auf Asphalt aufgefallen, im Gelände hätte ich auch meine Probleme mit der Beurteilung.


----------



## speedos (13. Mai 2009)

@ H-P, hab mir eben die Bilder von dem Koulshoretrail in Daun angesehen. Sieht ja ganz nett aus 
Lohnt sich das am WE bei schönen Wetter dort hinzufahren oder ist das dann zu voll dort?!

Grüße Sascha
*
*


----------



## L0cke (13. Mai 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> und wo gibts die ??? Ich habe auch noch diese hier gefunden "Heidy" http://www.heidy-tuning.ch/shop5/



bei mir  ist eine von unseren Kettenführungen die wir entwickeln bzw entwickelt haben.


----------



## sramx9 (13. Mai 2009)

Seid ihr euch eigentlich sicher, dass der damals getestete Reifen mit dem schlechten Rollwiderstand, der gleiche von heute ist ??? Der Test stammt immerhin von 2006. 2007 schrieb man in der Mountain-bike, dass der Nevegal Signature zumindest in der tubeless Version gut abrollt.


----------



## psx0407 (13. Mai 2009)

zu erst einmal vorne weg:
ich fahre (noch) kein remedy und lese diesen thread regelmäßig.

heute fuhr ich nach der arbeit 3,5 h mit dem bike nach hause und dachte so über dies und das vom remedy nach.

da kam ich auch auf das thema
_"ausnutzen des federweges schon bei kleinen schlägen, aber kein durchschlagen",_
welches ja schon von einigen hier als ungewöhnlich empfunden wurde, speziell wenn man´s noch nicht gewohnt ist.

nun meine frage, denn sie ging mir heute auf tour nicht aus dem kopf:

ist es überhaupt möglich, daß ein schwimmend gelagerter dämpfer hart durchschlägt ?
bin zwar technischer laie, stelle es mir aber so vor, daß der dämpfer zwar auf anschlag gehen kann (also ende des federwegs), aber ja eigentlich nicht durchschlagen kann, weil durch die schwimmende lagerung die kräfte / die bewegung ja auf ketten- und/oder sitz-streben weitergeleitet werden.
anders beim fest fixierten dämpfer: der kann ja auf einer seite nicht "aus" und wird solange gedrückt, bis es nimmer geht. dann kommt der anschlag oder der durchschlag hart und direkt wahrnehmbar.
beim schwimmend gelagertem dämpfer müsste doch eigentlich die sitz- oder kettenstrebe irgendwo am rahmen oder satteln anschlagen und das limit bilden, aber nicht der dämpfer an sich.

aber geht beim remedy wirklich ein durchschlagen des dämpfers ????

psx0407


----------



## Konstrukteur (14. Mai 2009)

servus psx0407,

auch ein schwimmend gelagerter Dämpfer (eigentlich  Federbein) kann hart durchschlagen, absolut gleich wie ein auf der einen Seite direkt am Rahmen gelagerter Dämpfer. Es ist auch ganz einfach zu verstehen warum: die beiden Dämpferaufhängungsaugen des Remedy können sich nicht unabhängig zueinander bewegen, da sie ein Teil des Hinterbaus sind und dieser Hinterbau so konzipiert ist, dass er genau zu jeder seiner Einfederungsposition genau einen Abstandswert dieser beiden Dämpferaufhängungsaugen liefert, d.H. der Abstand zwischen den Dämpferaugen ist beispielsweise bei 0mm eingefedertem hinterbau 200mm, bei 75mm 175mm und bei 150mm genutztem Federweg ist auch der Abstand der Dämpferaugen 150mm gross. Die quantitativen Werte sind nur als Beispiel zu verstehen. Im Grunde genommen verhält sich der Hinterbau wie eine mathematische Funktion: er liefert für einen Eingabewert genau nur einen Ausgabewert. Das obere Dämpferaufhängungsauge fängt  beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus an das untere Dämpferaufhängungsauge  immer weiter aufzuholen, bis der Dämpfer  maximal komprimiert ist - und jetzt würde dieser auch durchschlagen wäre er nicht so gut abgestimmt. Das untere Dämpferaufhängungsaugeposition kann nicht plötzlich etwas stärker nachgeben weil es über den Hinterbau an das obere Dämpferaufhängungsauge zwangsgekopplet ist (Über Ketten- und Sitzstrebe via des ABP- Gelenkes und der zueinander starren Position der rahmenseitigen Gelenke des Hinterbaus) . In der Fachsprache würde man sagen das die Freiheitsgrade eines  Hinterbaus mitschwimmend gelagertem  Dämpfer  identisch sind zu einem Hinterbau mit konventionell aufgehängtem Dämpfer. 
Übrigens ist die Idee einen Dämpfer schwimmend zu lagern nicht von Trek und schon gar nicht neu oder innovativ - es gibt unzählige Radaufhängungen, z.B. im Automobilbereich, die dieses Prinzip schon vor Jahrzehnten nutzten. Kalle Nicolais hatte bereits in der ersten Lambda- Version dieses kinematische Prinzip aufs mtb übertragen. 
Das Hauptziel bei dieser Anordnung ist es, die Progression oder Degression die durch die rotatorische Anlenkung des Teleskop-Dämpfers durch den Hinterbau erzeugt wird auszugleichen und eine möglichst lineare Federkennlinie des Hinterbaus in Kombination mit dem Dämpfer zu generieren. Wie das genau funktioniert kann ich auf Wunsch ein anderes mal und vor allem zu einer anderen Uhrzeit erlären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nappi (14. Mai 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> @ H-P, hab mir eben die Bilder von dem Koulshoretrail in Daun angesehen. Sieht ja ganz nett aus
> Lohnt sich das am WE bei schönen Wetter dort hinzufahren oder ist das dann zu voll dort?!
> 
> Grüße Sascha
> ...



Am letzten Samstag waren wir dort unter uns.Haben in 2Stunden nur einen Biker gesehen,allerdings war das Wetter nich so dolle. Die Anlage ist aber so groß,das man dort auch mit mehreren Spaß haben sollte.Anstehen must du da bestimmt nicht...und für Umsonst ist der Park wirklich klasse.(Einsteiger)
Gruß Nappi


----------



## H-P (14. Mai 2009)

nappi schrieb:


> Am letzten Samstag waren wir dort unter uns.Haben in 2Stunden nur einen Biker gesehen,allerdings war das Wetter nich so dolle. Die Anlage ist aber so groß,das man dort auch mit mehreren Spaß haben sollte.Anstehen must du da bestimmt nicht...und für Umsonst ist der Park wirklich klasse.(Einsteiger)
> Gruß Nappi



Nach Aussage eines Einheimischen (Local)  ist dort nicht so viel los, die Trails wachsen zum Teil zu. Leute die sich sonst im Bikepark bewegen langweilen sich sicher sehr schnell, wenn man den Koulshore in eine Tour einbaut, oder einfach ein paar Sachen üben möchte, macht es auf jeden Fall Spaß...es ist eine Mischung aus Trails und Northshore.


----------



## H-P (14. Mai 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Seid ihr euch eigentlich sicher, dass der damals getestete Reifen mit dem schlechten Rollwiderstand, der gleiche von heute ist ??? Der Test stammt immerhin von 2006. 2007 schrieb man in der Mountain-bike, dass der Nevegal Signature zumindest in der tubeless Version gut abrollt.



Ich habe den Nevegal in keinem aktuellen Reifentest gesehen, aber bei einigen Biketest´s, wo der Nevegal montiert war, wurde der schwere Rollwiederstand bestätigt...wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Selber kann ich das besonders auf Asphalt nur bestätigen, klebt richtig auf dem Asphalt, auf dem Trail fand ich ihn nicht sooooo schlecht.


----------



## lukwalker (14. Mai 2009)

es ist doch egal, was für nen mantel drauf ist! den kann man beim händler gegen nen anderen eintauschen und dann passt das ja auch wieder alles! also ich finde die mäntel am unwichtigsten wenn ich mir nen neues rad kaufen würde!


----------



## sramx9 (14. Mai 2009)

Ebend-Mäntel kann man ja tauschen - werde ich aber erst machen wenn die Kenda`s runter sind.  Wenn ich auf Asphalt dahin rollen will nehme ich eh das Rennrad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im Matsch und auf trockenem Boden kann ich nichts Schlechtes sagen.


----------



## H-P (14. Mai 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Ebend-Mäntel kann man ja tauschen - werde ich aber erst machen wenn die Kenda`s runter sind.  Wenn ich auf Asphalt dahin rollen will nehme ich eh das Rennrad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre bei mir etwas umständlich, dann müßte ich das Remedy auf den Buckel laden, mit dem Rennrad ca.6 Km bis ins Gelände rollen und dann mit dem Remedy weiter fahren.  Nicht alle fahren mit dem Auto zum Gelände, oder haben das Glück im Wald zu wohnen.


----------



## sramx9 (14. Mai 2009)

Wie hier wieder die Wörter verdreht werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ich fahre auch oft so manchen Kilometer auf Asphalt um dann Spaß zu haben. Stört mich aber nicht weiter auf dem Weg dahin der Reifen bißchen schlechter läuft.


----------



## H-P (14. Mai 2009)

Ich habe nur versucht auf deine Frage zu antworten ob es der gleiche Reifen wie im Test ist...und ob es einen stört wie schlecht er auf Asphalt läuft, oder nicht, ist doch sekundär.


----------



## franzam (15. Mai 2009)

Weiß von Euch zufällig wer wie man die hintere Nabe des Bontrager Rhythm Pro LR zerlegt?
Bei mir scheint sich der Freilauf nach gerad mal 500km zu verabschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frichte1 (16. Mai 2009)

So nun melde ich mich auch mal. Bin seit knapp 300 km auch stolzer Besitzer eines Remedy 9.
Hier noch ein Bild vom Familientreffen  so durften die beiden eine Woche zusammen Zeit verbringen.


----------



## Remedy8 (16. Mai 2009)

Einfach nur spitze! Viel Spaß...


----------



## bikerguru (16. Mai 2009)

frichte1 schrieb:


> So nun melde ich mich auch mal. Bin seit knapp 300 km auch stolzer Besitzer eines Remedy 9.




Zur Info die hintere Bremsleitung ist beim 9er falsch verlegt ...
darum ist die hintere Bremsleitung auch zu lange !
Sie gehört nach dem Sattelrohr übers Kreuz mit dem Schaltseil verlegt ... 

lg Steve


----------



## talasfan (16. Mai 2009)

shownomercy schrieb:


> Quietschende Bremsen ... andere Beläge probieren oder die verglasten
> mit 80 schleifpapier wieder aufrauen.


Hi, 
also der Tip hat's mal wieder gebracht. Meine original Beläge hinten ausgebaut und 90 Grad zur Drehrichtung auf Sandpapier nur ein wenig abgezogen. Quietschen weg- auch nach erneuter 20 km Tour !


----------



## stereotom (16. Mai 2009)

Hat das Remedy mit dem 7er Rahmen eine 32er Fox verbaut? Sieht irgendwie nach ca. 120mm aus. Und ein recht langer Vorbau ist auch dran. Macht das Sinn? Ich würde an so ein Rad auf jeden Fall eine 36er Van verbauen. Damit hätte der Hinterbau auch eine ebenbürtige Front...


----------



## nobraxs (16. Mai 2009)

ist doch ein Fuel ... Mensch das sieht man doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eindraha (17. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Habe gestern bemerkt das der Hinterbau beim Remedy 7 am Sattelschnellspanner anschlägt, zumindest dann wenn der so montiert ist das der Hebel nach vorne schaut. Daraufhin habe ich den Dämpfer vermessen und siehe da:
Die Dämpferlänge ist mit 203mm wohl eine Sonderanfertigung, es scheint aber keinen vernünftigen Grund dafür zu geben, da sich ein 200mm Dämpfer mit 57 Hub auch ausgehen sollte, beim S zumindest mit nach hinten schauendem Schnellspannerhebel, weil sonst schlägt der Hinterbau sowieso schon an.
Was haben die Entwickler wohl dabei gedacht?! Wenig?!


----------



## M::::: (17. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Weiß von Euch zufällig wer wie man die hintere Nabe des Bontrager Rhythm Pro LR zerlegt?
> Bei mir scheint sich der Freilauf nach gerad mal 500km zu verabschieden



Weiß ich nicht,aber warum schickst Du das LR nicht ein ? Ist doch ein Garantiefall und Trek ist damit eigentlich immer recht schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## M::::: (17. Mai 2009)

Eindraha schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe gestern bemerkt das der Hinterbau beim Remedy 7 am Sattelschnellspanner anschlägt, zumindest dann wenn der so montiert ist das der Hebel nach vorne schaut. Daraufhin habe ich den Dämpfer vermessen und siehe da:



Wie soll denn der Hinterbau am Schnellspanner anschlagen ?


----------



## franzam (17. Mai 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht,aber warum schickst Du das LR nicht ein ? Ist doch ein Garantiefall und Trek ist damit eigentlich immer recht schnell und unkompliziert.



werd ich machen, aber ungern. Sind erstmal wieder 120km zum Händler und dann dauerts wahrscheinlich wieder ewig


----------



## sramx9 (17. Mai 2009)

Mal eine allgemeine Frage an die Trek-Besitzer.
Kann man - wenn man sein Trek bei einem Trek-Händler gekauft hat - dann nicht im Garantiefall zu einem anderen / näher liegenden Trek-Händler gehen ?
Man kann ja z.B. auch mal umziehen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## frichte1 (17. Mai 2009)

bikerguru schrieb:


> Zur Info die hintere Bremsleitung ist beim 9er falsch verlegt ...
> ...
> lg Steve



Oha  ... danke. Das werd ich wohl gleich mal ändern wenn ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe.


----------



## M::::: (17. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> werd ich machen, aber ungern. Sind erstmal wieder 120km zum Händler und dann dauerts wahrscheinlich wieder ewig



Glaub ich noch nicht mal. Ich würd einfach den Trekhändler anrufen,Problem schildern und nachfragen ob Du das LR nicht direkt zu Trek schicken kannst und ob Trek das neue/reparierte LR nicht auch wieder direkt zu Dir schickt. 

@sramX9
Da seh ich kein Problem.


----------



## Tobias_RV (17. Mai 2009)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Oha  ... danke. Das werd ich wohl gleich mal ändern wenn ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe.



Servus zusammen
Beim Remedy 8 ist es auch nicht so verlegt, zumindest bei meinem. Sondern ohne "Kreuzung" 
Aber was soll der Vorreil der Kreuzverlegung sein?


----------



## Remedy8 (17. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Also bei meinem Remedy 8 aus dem Jahre 2008 ist es auch über Kreuz verlegt:






Gruß Kristian


----------



## mhedder (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

komme gerade von einer Ausfahrt mit meinem Remedy 7 zurück. Nun steht der Entschluss fest: Die Feder von der Gabel muss getauscht werden! 

Hat das schon jemand von Euch gemacht? 
Bekommt man das selber hin, oder sollte ich lieber den Händler aufsuchen?

Beim 17,5er soll ja die Mittlere Feder verbaut sein. Wiege Tourfertig ca. 75Kg und nutze nur ca. 120mm Federweg. SAG liegt noch unter 20%.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eindraha (17. Mai 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Wie soll denn der Hinterbau am Schnellspanner anschlagen ?



Die obere Querstrebe bewegt sich beim einfedern Richtung Sattelrohr und beim S sitzt genau dart die Sattelklemme (doch auch schnell zum spannen).


----------



## noco (17. Mai 2009)

Hab´s heute das erste mal in den Bikepark ausgeführt - mit einem Wort: megageil 
War zuerst etwas skeptisch weil ich für sowas eigentlich ein anderes Bike hab, aber ich wollte einfach wissen wie es sich im Vergleich zu 200mm und 19kg schlägt.
Also für Strecken wie Oberammergau ist das Remedy super geeignet, ich glaub das DH Bike muss jetzt noch öfter daheim bleiben....

Bernd


----------



## stylefaktor (17. Mai 2009)

Tobias_RV schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> Aber was soll der Vorreil der Kreuzverlegung sein?



Die Leitung bzw. Schaltzug baucht beim Einfedern dann nicht so weit nach außen aus.  Sonst könnte diese vielleicht beim Tereten stören.


----------



## ForkCrasher (17. Mai 2009)

Ich "besitze" mein Remedy 9 jetzt seit 3 Wochen. Doch leider konnte ich es erst 2x fahren. Der Grund bzw. die Gründe dafür liegen in den Reparaturarbeiten und das Warten auf die Ersatzteile.

So ist bis jetzt folgendes Defekt und muss ausgetauscht werden:

- Radlager hinten hatte Geräusche gemacht, das Rad dreht sich inzwischen nur noch schwer. Händler wartet auf Ersatz.

- Carbonkäfig für die beiden Umlenkrollen des Wechslers (XTR) hinten einfach so gebrochen, als ich auf Teer gefahren bin. Dabei hat es die Kette aufgewickelt und den gesamten Wechsler hinten beschädigt sowie sie Pedalarme mit der Kette tief gekerbt.
Wechsler wird auf Garantie getauscht, auf den Einkerbungen im Pedalarm bleibe ich sitzen. Händler wartet auf Ersatz.

- Die hintere Bremsscheibe der Elixir CR schlägt, scheint ein Materialfehler oder Produktionsfehler zu sein. Anders ausgedrückt: An einer Stelle (ca. 1/6 der Scheibe) ist sie dünner, was man beim Brremsen deutlich spürt. Bei steilen Stellen bergab blockiert die Bremse dann, wenn sie nicht an der dünnen Stelle ist und viel gebremst werden muss. Erste Scheibe wurde ausgetauscht, die neue Scheibe schlägt zwar immer noch, aber nicht mehr so stark wie vorher.

- Höhenschlag Felge hinten ab Werk. Konnte schnell behoben werden.

- Sattelstütze verkratzt sich beim Absenken, da im Rohr weiter unten vergessen wurde zu "entgraten" oder wie das heisst. Das lässt sich leider nicht mehr ändern, da man da unten nicht ran kommt...

Das Rad ist beim Händler und ich bin wieder auf meinem Aldi Hometrainer "unterwegs". Bin mit dem Händler jedoch zufrieden, denn er setzt sich bei Trek für mich ein, damit die Teile bald mal kommen.

Hat jemand von euch auch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## bikerguru (17. Mai 2009)

Tobias_RV schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> Beim Remedy 8 ist es auch nicht so verlegt, zumindest bei meinem. Sondern ohne "Kreuzung"
> Aber was soll der Vorreil der Kreuzverlegung sein?





stylefaktor schrieb:


> Die Leitung bzw. Schaltzug baucht beim Einfedern dann nicht so weit nach außen aus.  Sonst könnte diese vielleicht beim Tereten stören.



1.)viel wichtiger das die Bremsleitung nicht so am Rahmen scheuert

2.)die Leitungslänge ist genau für diese "Kreuz" Verlegung bemessen ...
    wenn die Bremsleitung gerade verlegt ist wird sie sonst viel zu lange  

lg Steve


----------



## Tobias_RV (18. Mai 2009)

Servus Bikerguru

das mit dem Rahmenscheuern ist ein argument das Punktet ;-)
In dem Fall werd ich das mal ändern!
Danke


----------



## SuperSprint (18. Mai 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Weiß von Euch zufällig wer wie man die hintere Nabe des Bontrager Rhythm Pro LR zerlegt?
> Bei mir scheint sich der Freilauf nach gerad mal 500km zu verabschieden



Das könnte evtl. am Lagerfett liegen; zu viel vom falschen. Es soll vorkommen, dass die Sperrklinken überrutschen. Ist angeblich ein bekanntest Problem. Mein Händler hatte das von sich aus vor Auslieferung gegen original Hügi-Fett getauscht.

Mario


----------



## Markpa (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Wollt mich auch mal wieder melden. Leider diesmal mit schlechten Neugkeiten...

Gestern mit meinem 8er im Schwarzwald unterwegs gewesen mit nem Kumpel. Haben es ganz gut laufen lassen. Einige schöne Trails. Kleine Sprünge, aber wirklich nichts besonderes. Auf einmal hat das Hinterrad angefangen zu eiern, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Die Felge sah aus wie ne "Chipslette"! Der Reifen hat an den Streben gescheuert... war nicht mehr feierlich. Das Kuriose ist, dass weder eine Speiche locker oder gebrochen war. Die Felge hat keine Beule, Delle oder gar einen Riss. Nichts sichtbar! Habe es heute beim Händler vorgezeigt der meinte, dass er sowas auch noch nicht gesehen hat! Er meinte er müsste mal das Rad ausbauen um mehr zu sehen (war schon kurz vor Ladenschluss). Seine Vermutung war, dass das Rad evtl. schon von vornherein einen Datscher hatte und das jetzt eben schlimmer geworden ist. Er versucht es mal über die Garantie zu regeln. Ich hoffe dass das klappt.

Die Felge hat 28 Speichen. Evtl. ist sie ja doch zu "weich" für nen vernünftigen Einsatz, aber Ihr habt ja keine Probleme, oder?

Gruß

Mapa


----------



## noco (18. Mai 2009)

Hmm ja, die Felge hinten sollte man etwas im Auge behalten. Hab mein Radl ja gleich am Anfang auf La Palma ziemlich geschunden, also teilweise schon ziemlich rumpelige Downhills, das hat die Felge dann doch etwas übel genommen.
Einige leichte Dellen und nachzentrieren war nach 3 Tagen angesagt. 
Aber seit dem hält sie sich ganz gut (Rythm Elite).
Das mit der Nabe ist vermute ich einfach ein Einzelfall - wenn mir mal richtig langweilig ist muss ich meine mal aufmachen und nachschaun.....

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (18. Mai 2009)

SuperSprint schrieb:


> Das könnte evtl. am Lagerfett liegen; zu viel vom falschen. Es soll vorkommen, dass die Sperrklinken überrutschen. Ist angeblich ein bekanntest Problem. Mein Händler hatte das von sich aus vor Auslieferung gegen original Hügi-Fett getauscht.
> 
> Mario



Glaub ich fast nicht, da es nur an einer bestimmten Position des Freilaufs zur Nabe bei Antritt kräftig kracht...


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Mai 2009)

Wie sind die Mavic Crossline 2009?
Ich würde mir diesen Laufradsatz für mein Remedy 7 zulegen, ist der ok?

oder muss ich mehr Geld ausgeben und mir den Crossmax sx holen?

Gruss Marco


----------



## owdtaucher (19. Mai 2009)

hallo,

ich habe mein Remedy 8 jetzt ein paar wochen und bin sehr zufrieden.

Wenn nicht das nervige Bremsschleifen wäre wenn man um die Kurve fährt. Wie als wenn man ein messer schleift. Hat da jemand eine ide....

Und wie fest zieht ihr eigentlich euren schnellspanner hinten? Ich habe immer angst das es wegen denn lagern zu fest sein könnten.


----------



## Snipy78 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich hab leichtes Bremsklingeln beim Kurvenfahren, doch im Gelände fällt mir das kaum auf. Soll bei großen Scheiben normal sein. Ich freue mich eigentlich wie zuverlässig die Bremse nicht schleift mit den R7 Laufrädern- nach Erfahrungen mit anderen Bremsen / Laufrädern.
LRS werde ich demnach auch sicher erstmal nicht tauschen der ist schon in Ordnung


----------



## stylefaktor (20. Mai 2009)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich habe mein Remedy 8 jetzt ein paar wochen und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Den Schnellspanner spannst du genau so stark wie sonst auch, macht keinen Unterschied und hat auch absolut keinen Einfluss auf die Lager. 
Ich kenne so gut wie kein Bike, bei dem nicht spätestens beim Kurvenfahren die Bremse leicht schleift. Du kannst die Kanten der Bremsbeläge etwas entgraten, dann wird's wenigstens etwas leiser.


----------



## nobraxs (20. Mai 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Ich kenne so gut wie kein Bike, bei dem nicht spätestens beim Kurvenfahren die Bremse leicht schleift.



ich schon - ein 301er von Liteville (oder auch 901er) mit X-12 Hinterachse. Ich fahre dort jetzt auch hinten 200mm und da schleift gar nix. Ein mal eingestellt und Ruhe ist... auch nach jedem Ein- und Ausbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. Mai 2009)

Bei meinem Spark schleift auch nix


----------



## nobraxs (20. Mai 2009)

mit 140mm Cookie


----------



## Vaderchen (20. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr mein R7 nun als Nachfolger meines alten 2006er Modells schon über einem Jahr und bin immer noch schwer begeistert von diesem Bike. Ob CTF, CC oder DH, das Bike macht alles problemlos mit.

Lediglich Anfangs gab es ein Problem mit dem Vorderrad das nach ein paar Kilometern schon Geräusche in der Nabe produzierte. 
Letztendlich habe ich den Laufradsatz gleich getauscht gegen eine CK Kombi mit DT Felgen und Maxxis Minions. Im Gesamturteil ist der Bontrager LRS die größte Schwäche im System.

Die Bremse musste meiner alten Hope Mono M4 weichen. Für mich eine gute Mischung an dem Remedy zwischen CC Gewicht und DH Anker. 
Die Schaltgruppe X0 konnte ich auch von meinem alten Bike übernehmen, was aber wohl eher Geschmackssache ist.
Als nächstes musste die Kurbel meiner alten Bontrager Carbon Kurbel weichen (die einfach gefühlt steifer ist als die Original Bontrager Alu).
Und weils so schön war habe ich gleich den Carbonlenker vom alten Bike gleich mitgenommen, den Vorbau durch einen Thomson ersetzt genau wie die Sattelstütze mit einem Flite Sattel....
Wenn ich es recht bedenke, ist am R7 nichts mehr Original bis auf den Rahmen, Dämpfer und Federgabel. 

Was mich eher kosmetisch gestört hat waren die Scheuerstellen neben dem Steuerrohr und hinten am Bogen wo das Kabelkreuz aufliegt. Mit ein paar Klebepads hat sich das aber nun auch erledigt.

Mein Fazit: Es wird schwer für Trek einen überzeugenden Nachfolger für das  Remedy zu entwerfen. Das R7 ist ein perfektes All Mountain große ohne Schwächen.


----------



## stylefaktor (20. Mai 2009)

Geil war's - Mad Enduro, Altenberg:


----------



## bikeop (20. Mai 2009)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> ......
> Mein Fazit: Es wird schwer für Trek einen überzeugenden Nachfolger für das Remedy zu entwerfen. Das R7 ist ein perfektes All Mountain große ohne Schwächen.


 
nachfolger nicht, aber ich denke trek wird das bike ein bissl aufpeppen, zb: ISCG Aufnahme wurde "vergessen". vielleicht bringt man ja nächstes jahr auch ein hammerschmidt-remedy in serie. 
(und auch die fehlenden rahmengroessen dazwischen sollten bei einem solchen bestseller drin sein....)


----------



## bikeop (20. Mai 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Geil war's - Mad Enduro, Altenberg:


 
ein 9er mit lyric


----------



## Vaderchen (20. Mai 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> nachfolger nicht, aber ich denke trek wird das bike ein bissl aufpeppen, zb: ISCG Aufnahme wurde "vergessen". vielleicht bringt man ja nächstes jahr auch ein hammerschmidt-remedy in serie.
> (und auch die fehlenden rahmengroessen dazwischen sollten bei einem solchen bestseller drin sein....)



Punkt für dich. Die Hammerschmidt könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Auch die Rahmengröße ist ein wunder Punkt wo ich stylefaktor grad sehe. Meins ist für meine 186cm recht klein, aber sehr agil. Dummerweise kann ich die schöne KS900i Stütze nicht mehr benutzen da ich damit einfach zu tief sitze und mir meine Knie damit ruiniere.


----------



## stylefaktor (20. Mai 2009)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Auch die Rahmengröße ist ein wunder Punkt wo ich stylefaktor grad sehe. Meins ist für meine 186cm recht klein, aber sehr agil.



????????????


----------



## Vaderchen (20. Mai 2009)

Ging um die KS900i Sattelstütze die man auf deinem Pic sieht. ^^ Hab eine Rahmengröße zu klein für meine Größe. Infolge dessen sitze ich mit der Stütze zu tief. Nach 2 Wochen haben meine Knie angefangen zu meckern.
Nu fahre ich wieder klassisch mit normaler Stütze und vermisse die KS sehr.


----------



## bikeop (20. Mai 2009)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Punkt für dich. Die Hammerschmidt könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Auch die Rahmengröße ist ein wunder Punkt wo ich stylefaktor grad sehe. Meins ist für meine 186cm recht klein, aber sehr agil. Dummerweise kann ich die schöne KS900i Stütze nicht mehr benutzen da ich damit einfach zu tief sitze und mir meine Knie damit ruiniere.


 
was fahrst du für eine grösse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. Mai 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> mit 140mm Cookie



ne. 180vorn 160 hinten -> der Rahmen ist im Verhältnis zum Bremsscheibendurchmesser mindestens gleich steif


----------



## Remedy8 (20. Mai 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Geil war's - Mad Enduro, Altenberg:



Servus! Geiles Bild!
Welche Luftpumpe ist denn da auf dem Bild zu sehen? Meine Topeak-Halterung hat nämlich leider nicht mehr an den Remedy-Rahmen gepasst, da das Rohr zu "dick" ist. 

DANKE und Gruß
Kristian


----------



## Maxwie (20. Mai 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> was fahrst du für eine grösse?



Also das würde mich auch interessieren da ich bei 189 cm Rahmengröße L super mit der Kindshock zurechtkomme


----------



## noco (20. Mai 2009)

> Die Hammerschmidt könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen



Hmm, ja - vorstellen schon - aber mehr eigentlich doch nicht (abgesehen davon dass es eh nicht geht....), da ich mit meiner 2-fach Führung ziemlich zufrieden bin und die alles abdeckt was ich brauche. Also wozu HS?

Bernd

....aber geil ist sie schon!


----------



## bikeop (20. Mai 2009)

noco schrieb:


> ...... Also wozu HS?
> ....


 
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351976&highlight=hammerschmidt


----------



## noco (20. Mai 2009)

Danke, hab grad nachgeschaut auf deinen Tip hin und hab gleich das da gefunden:


> also Truvativ sagt
> extreme Bodenfreiheit
> braucht Mann oder Frau die wirklich? ohne Hammerschmidt würde man vor einem querliegenden Baum stehen und nicht wissen wie man drüber kommt
> platzsparend
> ...


----------



## bikeop (20. Mai 2009)

aha


----------



## bikeop (20. Mai 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Danke, hab grad nachgeschaut auf deinen Tip hin und hab gleich das da gefunden:


 
ja die meinungen dazu sind äusserst widersprüchlich. jedenfalls ist der fred dazu ganz interessant.
ich denke, es war (wenn schon keine mutige) doch eine kluge entscheidung von trek, die marktentwicklung und erfahrung mit der hs einmal abzuwarten und sie nicht gleich auf ein serienbike zu schrauben.

(ISCG aufnahme am R wär hingegen schon nett gewesen).

jedenfalls möchte ich die hs einmal selbst ausprobieren.

ps: am 16.5. hast du interessanterweise ein blaues gesicht gehabt, weil die hs nicht an dein bike passt - und am 20.5. kannnst dich weder an dein post, noch an den hs fred erinnern? also entweder hast du den zynismus smiley vergessen oder du fahrst zu oft ohne helm....


----------



## noco (20. Mai 2009)

@bikeop
Erwischt....!

Also ok, es war so dass ich kürzlich ein anderes Radl mit HS gesehen und etwas länger betrachtet hab und das hat mich ein paar Tage etwas durcheinander gebracht.....
Aber solche Anwandlungen versuch ich dann wieder in den Griff zu kriegen ua. mit solchen posts wie oben!

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (20. Mai 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @bikeop
> Erwischt....!
> 
> Also ok, es war so dass ich kürzlich ein anderes Radl mit HS gesehen und etwas länger betrachtet hab und das hat mich ein paar Tage etwas durcheinander gebracht.....
> ...


 
alles klar!! ich glaube aber, dass man/n ums ausprobieren nicht rumkommen wird - auch mit deinen tricks nicht!


----------



## franzam (20. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, hab das Teil mal in der Hand bzw. unter den Füßen gehabt. Mir sagt es nicht zu. Die Bodenfreiheit is zwar nicht schlecht, muß ich jedoch nicht unbedingt haben. Aber irgendwie bild ich mir ein, dass man das arbeiten/mahlen der Innereien, bzw. des Plantengétriebes nicht nur hört, sondern auch spürt. Wenn man nur abwärts orientiert ist halt ich es für akzeptabel, aber auf längeren Touren...


----------



## noco (20. Mai 2009)

@franzam
Wenigstens einer der mir beisteht....

So Geräusche mag ich auch gar nicht auf Touren, vor allem halt auf eintönigen Abschnitten. Da muss ich sagen nervt mich allerdings meine Kettenführung auch, mal schauen ob ich das aushalte wenn´s mal ab einer Stunde nur öde bergauf geht.
An der Rohloff nervt das ja auch, egal ob die Reibverluste nun tatsächlich vorhanden sind oder nicht - akustisch und psychisch gibt es sie auf jeden Fall und das reicht ja schon....

Bernd


----------



## stylefaktor (21. Mai 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Servus! Geiles Bild!
> Welche Luftpumpe ist denn da auf dem Bild zu sehen? Meine Topeak-Halterung hat nämlich leider nicht mehr an den Remedy-Rahmen gepasst, da das Rohr zu "dick" ist.
> 
> DANKE und Gruß
> Kristian



Hi Kristian,

es ist 'ne Topeak! Ich habe 10mm dicke Spacer zwischen den Halter und dem Unterrohr gepackt und dann passt's. Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Öffnung, lange Schrauben.


----------



## stylefaktor (21. Mai 2009)

Hammerschmidt - ich bin das Teil schon mal gefahren und fand es gut, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Dafür sprechen die ausgezeichnete Kettenführung, das Schaltverhalten und die extreme Bodenfreiheit, wobei man diese sehrsehr selten bracuht.
Was mir weniger gefällt sind das zu hohe Gewicht und eine Optik und Verarbeitung (Kurbel, Innenlager), die für mich bei dem Preis nur schwer akzeptabel sind. 
Das Mehr an Reibung merkt man nur im Wiegetritt im schnellen Gang. Im kleinen Gang ist der Antrieb direkt wie bei jeder normalen Kurbel. In der Göße des Kettenblattes liegt aber der Hase im Pfeffer! Bekanntermaßen sind die Antriebseinflüsse beim Fully je nach aufgelegtem Kettenblatt immer etwas anders. Die meisten Hinterbauten sind optimiert für einen Kettenzug, der irgendwo zwischem großen und mittleren Blatt liegt. Da die Hammerschmidt nur ein etwas größeres kleines Blatt besitzt, kann es sein, daß bei bestimmten Rahmen die Antriebseinflüsse plötzlich größer sind als bei normaler Übersetzung. So war es bei dem Bike das ich fuhr (Viergelenker, kein Trek). Im dicken Gang zog es die Federrung am selben Bike etwas mehr zusammen als mit Doppelkettenblatt und Kettenführung zuvor. 
Fazit, Wünsche: leichter, schöner, günstiger soll sie werden und am entsprechenden Hinterbau testen. Vielleicht haben die Remedy irgendwann ISCG Mount.


----------



## Vaderchen (21. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Also das würde mich auch interessieren da ich bei 189 cm Rahmengröße L super mit der Kindshock zurechtkomme



Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, aber ich mein es wäre S. Wenn die KS bis auf Max. rausgezogen ist, sitze ich immer noch 4cm zu tief und meine Knie fangen an zu jaulen. Mit der Thomson habe ich dann wieder normale Überhöhung und kann schmerzfrei fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Mai 2009)

Tobias_RV schrieb:


> Grüsse Euch!
> Ich hab heute mein Remy von Rahmengrösse 19 auf etwa 18 geschrumpft. Kotz.
> Wisst Ihr ob es einen Rahmenkit gibt?
> 
> Passt auf Eure Babes auf!



Wie hast das geschafft?


----------



## Maxwie (21. Mai 2009)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, aber ich mein es wäre S. Wenn die KS bis auf Max. rausgezogen ist, sitze ich immer noch 4cm zu tief und meine Knie fangen an zu jaulen. Mit der Thomson habe ich dann wieder normale Überhöhung und kann schmerzfrei fahren.



Guck mal in der nähe des Dämpfers steht die Zollgröße, das würd mich wirklich ma interessieren.

Gruß

Max


----------



## Scherbi123 (21. Mai 2009)

Tobias_RV schrieb:


> Grüsse Euch!
> Ich hab heute mein Remy von Rahmengrösse 19 auf etwa 18 geschrumpft. Kotz.
> Wisst Ihr ob es einen Rahmenkit gibt?
> 
> Passt auf Eure Babes auf!



wie hastn das gemacht? und hast du ein bild davon?

ich glaub nicht, aba was ist mit garantie?


----------



## bikeop (21. Mai 2009)

Tobias_RV schrieb:


> Grüsse Euch!
> Ich hab heute mein Remy von Rahmengrösse 19 auf etwa 18 geschrumpft. Kotz.
> Wisst Ihr ob es einen Rahmenkit gibt?
> 
> Passt auf Eure Babes auf!


 
na servas kaisa.

bitte um hintergrundinfo? pics?


----------



## Vaderchen (21. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Guck mal in der nähe des Dämpfers steht die Zollgröße, das würd mich wirklich ma interessieren.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Max



Wo denn da genau? Da ist nur ein Aufkleber wo drauf steht EN14766.


----------



## Maxwie (21. Mai 2009)

hmm..... also bei mir steht das irgendwo , ich glaub am sitzrohr in nähe vom Dämpfer da steht dann irgend ne kommazahl mit XX,5 das ist die größe

gruß

Max

oder du misst einfach die länge des sitzrohres das ist auch die größe, gruß


----------



## Remedy8 (21. Mai 2009)

Tobias_RV schrieb:


> Grüsse Euch!
> Ich hab heute mein Remy von Rahmengrösse 19 auf etwa 18 geschrumpft. Kotz.
> Wisst Ihr ob es einen Rahmenkit gibt?
> 
> Passt auf Eure Babes auf!



Servus!

Mich würden auch Bilder und die Umstände interessieren!
Und auch ich bin der Meinung, dass man(n) 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen hat! Oder irre ich?

Gruß


----------



## Scherbi123 (21. Mai 2009)

jap, 10 jahre garantie hat man auf den rahmen. auch wenn du ihn bei härteren sachen zerstörst.


----------



## franzam (21. Mai 2009)

sagen immer alle Hersteller.. Bei eigenen Unvermögen hilft die Garantie auch nicht!


----------



## flyingscot (22. Mai 2009)

Naja, es gab doch hier schon einen Foto-Fall, wo die Techniker bei Trek nur "gelacht" haben: ein so deformiertes Remedy sei kein Garantiefall (offenbar harte Nose-Dive-Landung). Was aber endgültig daraus geworden ist, weiss ich nicht. Jedenfalls waren irgendwann die Fotos und der Threadersteller weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (22. Mai 2009)

Mal was anderes:

Wie kann man eigentlich den Hinterbau des 2009er Remedys zerlegen? Ich meine da an der hinteren Radachse. Kann man das ohne spezielles Werkzeug machen? Und auch wieder zusammen bauen? Muss man da irgendwas beachten?

So rein optisch kann ich mir auf Anhieb nicht vorstellen wie man das zerlegen könnte.


----------



## Vaderchen (22. Mai 2009)

Kann man, fragt sich nur wozu. 

Schnellspanner entfernen und danach das abp links und rechts rausschrauben.


----------



## Schibbe (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

mich würde mal interessieren, welche Rahmengröße ihr fährt bzgl. Körpergröße und Schrittlänge?

Ich bin 180cm und habe 87cm Schrittlänge. Es müsste der 19,5" passen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Maxwie (22. Mai 2009)

Also ich fahre bei 190 cm 90 cm schrittlänge auch den 19,5 und das passt

gruß
max


----------



## stereotom (22. Mai 2009)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Kann man, fragt sich nur wozu.
> 
> Schnellspanner entfernen und danach das abp links und rechts rausschrauben.



Um eventuell einen transparenten Schrumpfschlauch als Kettenstrebenschutz dran zu machen.


----------



## Vaderchen (22. Mai 2009)

Gefällt dir der mitgelieferte schmucke Trek Kettenstrebschutz etwa nicht?


----------



## stereotom (22. Mai 2009)

Doch, aber der ist zu kurz oder verschiebt sich. Direkt an der Kurbel hat die Kette schon böse Sachen gemacht. Bin grad dabei den Schrumpfi vorsichtig zu erhitzen. Klappt super. Der Hinter bau ist sowas vom gut gemacht. Hammergeil. Ging ganz einfach mit dem ABP.


----------



## Snipy78 (22. Mai 2009)

An die schwereren nicht zu großen Remedy 7 Fahrer:

Will jemand die LYRIK U-TURN Feder tauschen, hab die blaue vom 21,5", will die weichere (rot oder?).

Grüße!


----------



## CR3 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Forum,

so nach mehr als einem Monat habe ich alle Umbauten an meinem Remedy 9 fertig und stelle nun ein paar Bilder dazu ein.

Kenda runter, Fat Albert 2.4 rauf
Ultralight Schläuche runter, normale Schwalbe rauf
Bontrager Sattel runter, Fizik Aliante Carbon rail rauf
Bontrager Sattelstütze runter, Specialized Command Post rauf
Sram Kassette runter, XTR 12-34 rauf

Gewicht: 13,1 kg bei Grösse 15.5

Habe noch zusätzlich Details meiner Zugverlegung für die Command Post fotografiert, der Zug passt perfekt durch die Ausfräsung am Sattelspanner und stört so nicht mehr wenn man den Sattel senkt und der Zug sich normalerweise nach hinten oder aussen durchbiegt und stören kann.
Die Command Post funktioniert perfekt und die unterschiedlichen Stellungen sind perfekt. Das Mehrgewicht zur einer normalen Stütze zahlt sich aus, bis jetzt noch kein seitliches Spiel oder sonstige Defekte.


Grüsse aus Südtirol
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSprint (22. Mai 2009)

Schibbe schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, welche Rahmengröße ihr fährt bzgl. Körpergröße und Schrittlänge?
> 
> ...



Ich bin 1,81m und fahre 17,5". Ich find's super, anderen hier ist das zu kompakt. Wie hier schon diverse Male diskutiert wurde: Probefahren und eigenes Urteil bilden.


----------



## Schibbe (22. Mai 2009)

@ SuperSprint

Ich finde den 17,5er auch superkompakt, vorallem zum runterfahren.  

Meine Schrittlänge ist mit 87 cm für meine Größe von 180 cm relativ lang. D.h. ich müsste beim 17,5er die Sattelstütze sehr weit ausfahren und fürs bergauffahren sitze ich dann sehr aufrecht und daran kann ich mich glaube ich nicht gewöhnen.

Der 19,5er wäre von der Schrittlängenberechnung eigentlich optimal. 

Naja, bin dir und den anderen für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.


----------



## franzam (22. Mai 2009)

Mir wäre bei 185 Größe der M definitiv zu kurz. Bin aber nicht nur der Rumhüpfer
Fahre einen L mit 90er Vorbau und Syntace Vector Carbon - fühle mich damit aber immer noch sehr aufrecht sitzend.


----------



## Schibbe (22. Mai 2009)

@ franzam

Ich werde auch das L / 19,5er nehmen. 

Bei Bedarf werde ich einfach einen kürzeren Vorbau 70 oder 60 mm nehmen und dann einfach testen.

Welche Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## franzam (22. Mai 2009)

89cm Schrittlänge. Vorbau ist, glaub ich, serienmäßig 70mm !


----------



## SuperSprint (23. Mai 2009)

Schibbe schrieb:


> @ SuperSprint
> 
> Ich finde den 17,5er auch superkompakt, vorallem zum runterfahren.
> 
> ...



Schrittlängenberechnung? WTF? Ich habe auf beiden Größen eine Runde gedreht und die für mich bessere gekauft. Das Ergebnis stand auch ohne Berechnung sofort fest. Das ist bei Trek mit ihren virtuellen Angaben eh etwas verwirrend. 

Das 19,5" habe ich wie ein XC-Bike empfunden. Fährt zwar wegen der gestreckten Sitzposition etwas besser bergauf, im Trail war dann aber Valium angesagt. Das 17,5" lässt sich trotzdem sehr gut bergauf pedalieren, da wippt nix, auch ohne irgendwas zu verstellen oder abzusenken. Bergab ist es dann in technischen Sektionen wendig, mit Speed aber trotzdem laufruhig. Kommt wohl ein wenig darauf an, was man vom Remedy erwartet. Für mich ist das Remedy ganz klar ein Enduro mit breitem Einsatzgebiet. Bin gestern eine Runde mit der Plaste-Fraktion auf Strecke gefahren, war auch kein Problem. Eigentlich soll's aber in Richtung der Schwerkraft funktionieren.

Was die Auszuglänge der Stütze angeht, ist die im Vergleich zu mir bekannten Lightvilles noch moderat.

Ich fahre mit dem Fuel EX übrigens ein 18,5", also genau die Zwischengröße.

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaderchen (23. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> oder du misst einfach die länge des sitzrohres das ist auch die größe, gruß


Wenn man es ab Tretlager misst, wären es 44cm, also 17,5 Zoll.


----------



## Maxwie (23. Mai 2009)

jau dank! Missta man abtretlager, ist schon richtig. Dann stimmt das du hasst ein M also eine nummer kleiner als "Normal" wird aber bestimmt gut wendig sein. Die kindshock ist dabei definitiv zu kurz . Ich muss sie bei L schon fast ganz ausziehen.

gruß

Max


----------



## Vaderchen (23. Mai 2009)

Wendig ist das Bike, ohja. Würde auch kein größeres haben wollen, auch wenn mir die KS schon fehlt. Wie SuperSprint schon anmerkte ist das im Trail ein echtes Spaßgerät und bergab herrlich zu fahren.


----------



## SuperSprint (23. Mai 2009)

Die KS geht bei mir zum Glück noch! Sind Deine Beine so lang oder meine so kurz?


----------



## Maxwie (23. Mai 2009)

naja mit 90 cm schrittlänge aufm M Rad wären meine Beine warscheinlich auch ziiiiiiiemlich lang


----------



## Vaderchen (23. Mai 2009)

Grad nachgemessen und es sind 90cm. ^^
Wie gesagt, ist die KS für mich 4cm zu kurz und das ergibt nach kurzer Zeit schmerzen in den Knien. So schön die auch ist, ruiniere ich doch meine Gesundheit deswegen nicht.
Andererseits tausche ich den kleinen Wilden nicht gegen das größere Modell. 
Also muss ich damit leben und die Thomson ist ja auch ne gute Stütze.


----------



## Maxwie (23. Mai 2009)

du musst aber bestimmt ne ganz schöne Sattelüberhöhung haben, ich mit meine 19,5 zoll habe ja schon 5 cm. oder verändert sich das nicht ?

Gruß


----------



## XinvictusX (23. Mai 2009)

Schibbe schrieb:


> @ franzam
> 
> Ich werde auch das L / 19,5er nehmen.
> 
> ...



wieso nehmen??
du hast doch schon den schon in der passenden grösse gekauft 

und hast ihn auch schon eingeweiht??


----------



## Vaderchen (23. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> du musst aber bestimmt ne ganz schöne Sattelüberhöhung haben, ich mit meine 19,5 zoll habe ja schon 5 cm. oder verändert sich das nicht ?
> 
> Gruß


Naja, ist schon ein Stück, aber was wäre viel? 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/1/5/3/0/_/large/BILD1002.jpg

Das dumme an der KS Stütze ist halt das man sie sehr weit reinstecken muss. Wo da die Max Markierung beginnt, ist bei meiner Thomson noch 6cm Luft. 
Die paar cm mehr sind bei mir dann der Unterschied zwischen bequemen treten und Knieproblemen. Vielleicht werd ich auch nur alt.


----------



## SuperSprint (24. Mai 2009)

Was machen eigentlich die Alternativen von Specialized oder Syntace? Lassen die immer noch auf sich warten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (24. Mai 2009)

Frage an die, die mit einem Remedy 9 unterwegs sind:

Gibts bei euch auch vielleicht Probleme mit den Avid Elixir Bremsbelägen? Die vertragen anscheinend keine Hitze. Meine Liebste hatte kürzlich hinten verglaste Bremsbeläge (vermutlich). Keine Bremspower mehr. Hab die Dinger abgeschliffen und die Scheibe gereinigt. Jetzt ist wieder einfahren angesagt bis wieder Bremspower kommt... Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Bremspower größer ist, wenn die Bremsen kalt sind.

Hat vielleicht jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## talasfan (24. Mai 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Frage an die, die mit einem Remedy 9 unterwegs sind:
> 
> Gibts bei euch auch vielleicht Probleme mit den Avid Elixir Bremsbelägen / hinten verglaste Bremsbeläge (vermutlich).
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


 
Habe bereits hier schon zu dem Thema gepostet, Erfahrungen sind die gleichen. Beläge abgeschliffen = Verglasung/quietschen weg. Jetzt bin ich wieder eine längere Tour gefahren und das Quietschen ist wieder da. Hitze kann es eigentlich nicht sein, da die Scheibe nicht angelaufen ist und ich bewußt keine längeren Abfahrten gefahren bin. Nass ist sie auch nicht geworden. Vorn taucht das Problem scheinbar nicht auf obwohl ich bei größeren Abfahrten hier schon bewußt stärker bremse.


----------



## ruedigold (24. Mai 2009)

ich würde ja ganz gerne mal eins probefahren... wo in  Köln +- 100km gibt es einen Händler, der auch eins HAT? Ich frage mich nämlich dusselig bei der Händlerliste, einige kenne ich ja die verkaufen vll. alle drei Jahre mal ein teures Trek....


----------



## Trekyy (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

Hab jetzt auch nen Remedy .............echt geil hat alle erwartungen erfüllt

nur meine sattelstütze ist ziemlich lang ( 40 cm)  und läßt sich nicht 

vollkommen versenken ist das   normal und bei euch auch so ? 

mfg Woorf


----------



## Sushi1976 (25. Mai 2009)

Trekyy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Hab jetzt auch nen Remedy .............echt geil hat alle erwartungen erfüllt
> 
> ...



Welches Remedy hast du? Rahmengröße?

Sushi


----------



## dubbel (25. Mai 2009)

SuperSprint schrieb:


> Schrittlängenberechnung? WTF? Ich habe auf beiden Größen eine Runde gedreht und die für mich bessere gekauft. Das Ergebnis stand auch ohne Berechnung sofort fest.


----------



## sramx9 (25. Mai 2009)

#Trekyy
Jepp ist zumindest beim "L" ( und bei den kleineren wahrscheinlich erst recht ) so. Das Sitzrohr ändert im unteren Dritten seinen Querschnitt etwas.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## franzam (25. Mai 2009)

@Trekyy: spätestens bei der Schraube für den Umlenkhebel ist schluß mit reinschieben:





Vorher ist aber schon ne leichte Biegung im Rohr!


----------



## Trekyy (25. Mai 2009)

Danke für die schnellen antworten 
Ich habe das 17,5 

Hab heut mit Scratch Guard das berühmt berüchtigte Loch im Hinterbau zu geklebt....
passt genau rauf 
die anderen scheuerschtellen am rahmen sind jetzt auch weg 

Grüße an alle RemyDriver da draußen 

Remedy deutsche Übersetzung :Heilmittel,Gegenmittel      wie geil 

Kann noch jemand schön leichte Pedale empfehlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekyy (25. Mai 2009)

@ franzam du fährst mit Vario Sattelstütze ? welches Model ? Empfehlenswert ?

MFG Trekyy


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Mai 2009)

leicht und günstige Flatts _Wellgo MTB Magnesium Pedal MG-1_ kuckst Du hier...  http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MTB-Magne...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Meine hatten 360g.


----------



## Remedy8 (25. Mai 2009)

Servus Leute!

Mal eine Reifen-Frage:

*Conti Mountain King 2.4 Protection* oder
*Rubber Queen 2.4*?

Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen aus? 

Grüße Kristian


----------



## speedos (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Trekky,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, wirst es nicht bereuen 

Zu dem Thema Pedale, empfehle ich die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro!!!
Lager sind deutlich besser gedichtet als bei den Wellgos und der Pedalkörper ist aus hochfesten Aluminium, statt aus Magnesium. Gewicht laut Hersteller auch nur 385g. Der größte Vorteil sind die durchgeschraubten Pins. Nen Kollege von mir hat sich drei Pins an einer Welgo Pedale rausgerissen. Bei Magnesium ist da auch nicht mehr viel mit reparieren angesagt...
Jetzt sind bei ihm auch die Lager links in die Binsen gegangen. Haben noch nicht einmal 1 Jahr überlebt...
Die NC-17 sind halt deutlich teurer, kosten knapp 80Tacken.

Das Thema Reifen würde mich auch brennend interssieren...
Die Nevagals hab ich erstmal gen 2,4er NN getauscht, die ich noch hatte. Aber das ist auch keine Dauerlösung...

Grüße Sascha


----------



## H-P (25. Mai 2009)

Trekyy schrieb:


> Kann noch jemand schön leichte Pedale empfehlen ?



Ich habe auch die Magnesium von Wellgo und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis... *http://tinyurl.com/p9277z 
*...mit ein wenig Glück und Zocker Mentalität bekommt man die Pedalen wie ich für z.B. 21,-.  
Nach einem halben Jahr habe ich mal eine Packung Fett in die Achse gegeben und gut ist.


----------



## Vaderchen (25. Mai 2009)

Pedale sind Geschmackssache. Ich fahr immer noch Klickies, egal in welcher Situation. Das einzige Shimano an meinem Bike.  
Reifen  R8 ist so ne Sache. Kommt drauf an was du willst. Mein Alltagsreifen ist der Maxxis Minion 2,35. Tritt sich auf der Strasse was schwerer, ist aber im Gelände sehr Kurvensicher und hat Grip wie sonstwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. Mai 2009)

Trekyy schrieb:


> @ franzam du fährst mit Vario Sattelstütze ? welches Model ? Empfehlenswert ?
> 
> MFG Trekyy


Ganz einfache Maverick Speedball. die hab ich an fast allen Bikes außer der XC Feile. Bisher ohne Probleme
Für mich reichen normalerweise 7,5cm aus. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir mal, falls sie kommt, die Syntace- alles andere ist auch nicht perfekt.

p.s. alls Du eine Maverick brauchst, bei mir ist mal so ein LKW verunglückt...


----------



## RizzoRizz (26. Mai 2009)

@ ruedigold

Da kann ich dir nur das Fahrradlager in Essen (www.fahrradlager-essen.de) empfehlen. Sollten so ca. 70 km von Köln aus sein.
Habe mir damals ein Remedy übers WE ausgeliehen. Die Jungs sind sehr unkompliziert.
Das schöne ist, die Geschichte ist komplett für lau.
Einfach anrufen, Termin absprechen, hinfahren, Remedy abholen und Spass haben.
Soweit ich weiss haben die das 8er in 19.5" und das 9er in 17,5" da.


----------



## BOBMIG (27. Mai 2009)

Hi,

meine Pedale sind diese Wellgos:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Wellgo-MG-1-Mag...ryZ36137QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Haben brutto nach Wechselkurs und allem so 90â¬ gekostet. Das angegebene Gewicht mit 296g ist geschummelt, meine kommen auf 302g.

Zum Thema Reifen hab ich derzeit einen Satz Big Bettys drauf. Hatte die Kenda gefahren und mal mit leichten (Rocket Ron + Racing Ralph in 2,4") experimentiert. Aber die Bettyas machen mit Abstand den meisten SpaÃ bergab. Wenn die runter sind, werd ich wohl mal die Muddy Mary ausprobieren, soll ja vom Grip und Rollwiderstand besser sein.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Oliver Enn (27. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt ein R7. Klasse! Ist das 2008er, war günstig, daher hab ichs genommen, mit vorhandener SRAM X.0, Avid Elixir CR und Kindshock i900 aufgerüstet. 

Fehlende Federwegsverstellung stört mich nicht - aber was mich stört sind die subjektiv empfundenen schweren Räder: Macht ein Wechsel auf Rythm Pro Sinn, sind die wirklich leichter? Hat jemand von Euch die Bontrager Tublesslösung drauf, mit welchem Reifen?? Freue mich auf Euer Feedback!


----------



## stylefaktor (27. Mai 2009)

Hi Oliver,

die Felgenringe machen nicht das Gewicht aus. Eher die einfache Nabe und vor allem die Kassette! Das Rhythm Pro Hinterrad wiegt nachgewogen nur gut 900g! Das liegt u.a. auch an der Scandiumfelge und dem Alu-Freilaufkörper. 
Bontrager Tubeless mit dem Plastikband funktioniert gut. Fahre das System am XC-Bike mit Schwalbe Tubeless Reifen und Dichtmilch. Konnte die Reifen bis jetzt auch ohne Kompressor montieren.


----------



## sramx9 (27. Mai 2009)

Moin Stylefaktor,
anbei die neuen Pedalen - wegen deiner Sorge, dass mir die Speci-Pedalen am Trek abfallen - tja - ist so ähnlich passiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 zumindest ein Lager hat es zerlegt.





Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Vaderchen (27. Mai 2009)

Der R7 LRS ist die einzige Schwachstelle des Bikes. 
Man muss den nicht gleich gegen CK Naben tauschen, aber es gibt deutlich bessere Räder als die verbauten.


----------



## Remedy8 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Also mein LRS hält nun seit fast einem Jahr OHNE Probleme! Und ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der leichtste Remedy-User hier im Forum (ca. 120 Kg!). Einsatzbereich alles außer Downhill!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## Vaderchen (27. Mai 2009)

Das R8 hat aber auch die besseren Räder drunter.


----------



## sramx9 (27. Mai 2009)

Habe das 7er und meine LR machen trotz 100kg netto, gemäßigten DH, 1m Drops etc. auch keine Probleme. Gar nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (27. Mai 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> habe das 7er und meine lr machen trotz 100kg netto, gemäßigten dh, 1m drops etc. Auch keine probleme. Gar nix.



danke!


----------



## Snipy78 (27. Mai 2009)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Das R8 hat aber auch die besseren Räder drunter.



Nein auf NAchfrage bei Trek hies es es sind diesselben, wissen wohl selber ned warum die aber anders benannt werden... 

Sind alle R7 Besitzer eigentlich mit der LYRIK U-TURN zufrieden? 
Wie lange dauert das einfahren? Meine is alles andere als sahnig und hat kaum Sag. SRAM meint ich soll sie einschicken hab aber überhaupt kein Bock dazu und im Federungsforum gibts alle möglichen Geschichten über Öl nachfüllen, O-Ringe austauschen, Feder... 

Feder würde ich noch austauschen (obwohl lt. Spec die genau zu meinen Gewicht passt) aber der ganze Rest...


----------



## Vaderchen (28. Mai 2009)

Möglich ist alles. Bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens haben die Remedys auch beim LRS aufsteigende Qualität. Sogar auf der Trek Site ist es so. 
R7 Bontrager Rhythm wheel, R8 Bontrager Rhythm Comp wheel und das R9 Bontrager Rhythm Pro wheel.
Und unterschiedlich kosten tun die auch. http://bontrager.com/products/components/wheels/de
Vielleicht beurteile ich meinen alten R7 LRS im Nachhinein so schlecht weil ich nun doch ziemlich verwöhnt bin durch CK. 

Zur Lyrik kann ich nur sagen, bin zufrieden. Sie hat genug Sag und reagiert gut. Vielleicht hat deine wirklich eine Macke?


----------



## sramx9 (28. Mai 2009)

Das das 8er andere LRS hat als das 7er glaube ich ja, was mich nur stutzig macht ist, dass die Rhythm ( ohne Zusatz ) nirgends auf der Bontrager Seite zu finden sind. Weiß jemand wo die Unterschiede sind ? 

Natürlich sind andere LRS besser als die normalen Rhythm. Ging ja nur darum, dass die -absolut- gesehen nicht schlecht sind und das einige Leute die Dinger auch unter verschärften Bedingungen ohne Schäden fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Allerdings hatte ich bei Drops etc noch keine unsaubere Landung. Wobei - die Speci-Pedalen haben meine Fahrten nur 3 Monate bzw. 3 Tage Hahnenklee überlebt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Zusatz zur Lyrik: Jawohl: zufrieden. Von Anfang an andere ( schwarze ) Feder rein machen lassen. ca. 4 cm Sag
U-Turn gute Sache ( ok zum ausfahren muss man halt anhalten ) - es geht immer noch besser.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Vaderchen (28. Mai 2009)

Denke mal das das OEM Teile für fertige Trekräder sind die es so wohl nicht zu kaufen gibt. Und nach meinen nervigen Erfahrungen sparen die dort wohl in der Qualität der Naben.


----------



## Hamburger_Simon (28. Mai 2009)

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen bike mit Reserven letztendlich auch auf das Remedy gestoßen...doch nun geht die Suche weiter...Hab bei meinem favorisierten Händler ma angerufen, doch der hat das bike nur in L und wann/ob er es in M bekommt ist fraglich, habe nun im Internet gesucht und auch schon ein paar Telefonate geführt,aber immer enttäuscht worden,weiß jemand von euch wo man sich das Remedy (7 am besten) in M vll mal ansehen kann?Will ungern nen bike bestellen ohne wenigstens ma draufgesessen zu haben...


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Mai 2009)

Hamburger_Simon schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach einem neuen bike mit Reserven letztendlich auch auf das Remedy gestoßen...doch nun geht die Suche weiter...Hab bei meinem favorisierten Händler ma angerufen, doch der hat das bike nur in L und wann/ob er es in M bekommt ist fraglich, habe nun im Internet gesucht und auch schon ein paar Telefonate geführt,aber immer enttäuscht worden,weiß jemand von euch wo man sich das Remedy (7 am besten) in M vll mal ansehen kann?Will ungern nen bike bestellen ohne wenigstens ma draufgesessen zu haben...



Wie groß bist du? Schrittlänge?

Jehlebikes in Ulm hat das Remedy 7 in M!!

Ich bekomme mein Remedy 7 in 2 Wochen in L

Sushi


----------



## Snipy78 (28. Mai 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Zusatz zur Lyrik: Jawohl: zufrieden. Von Anfang an andere ( schwarze ) Feder rein machen lassen. ca. 4 cm Sag



Bei stärkster (schwarzer) feder 4 cm Sag? 
Meine Blaue bringt mir wenn überhaupt 1cm in der Ebene...   Ich bin halt erst 2,5 Downhills gefahren (insg. 1500hm).
Wenns nach diesem Wochenende ned tut dann überleg ich echt das Ding wieder zum Händler zu karren... Oder ich tausch mal die Feder aus.

Hat die Remedy U-turn eigentlich ein Mission Control? Ich hab nur das Compression Radl, ich glaube aber kein weiteres für Hi oder Lo Speed C. 
und merken tu ich da auch ned viel :/

PS: Zu den LR: Eben weil die R7 LR nicht im Katalog sind habe ich nachgefragt und da hiess es es sind eigentlich diesselben wie die vom R8. Ich tippe auch auf OEM Zeug.


----------



## sramx9 (28. Mai 2009)

Noch mal geschaut. Sind gut 3 cm Sag.
Allerdings mit normalen Klamotten.Fehlen also paar Kilo.
Die U-Turn Lyrik hat Motion Control. Sprich Druckstufe ( Compression ) und Zugstufe.
Gerade bei der Compression merkt man aber eigentlich schon Unterschiede. Nach ganz Rechts gedreht macht die fast keinen Mucks mehr beim normalen Fahren.

Mal sehen was Trek mir antwortet - habe nämlich gestern auch gefragt wo die Unterschiede bei den LRS sind. Aber da ich keinerlei Probleme habe ist es mir aber auch egal. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (28. Mai 2009)

Weil wir gerade beim Thema Laufräder sind... Hab hier auch schon nach Gewichtsangaben für die  Bontrager Rhythm gesucht und nichts gefunden. 
Da ich eh gerade am Reifen wechseln bin, war ich mal so frei und hab die Bremsscheiiben demontiert und die Laufräder nachgewogen.
Das Ergebnis war eher ernüchternd...
Gewichtsangaben sind mit Felgenband, wollte dieses nicht entfernen. Muß also von den Gewichtsangaben abgezogen werden. Wobei ich gerne mal wissen würde, was das im etwa in Gramm ist.

Laufrad vorne:   987 g
Laufrad hinten: 1199 g
In der Summe:  2186 g abzüglich der Felgenbänder.

Wenn ich drann denke, werd ich morgen ein paar Bilder machen und hier einstellen.

Also weiß ich schon, was als nächstes am 7er getauscht wird 
Das Gesamtgewicht laut Händlerwaage von 14,6kg inkl. Sudpin ist ja schon verbesserungsfähig und leider nicht ganz an den Hersteller/Testangaben drann...

Aber das ändert nicht darann, dass ich immer noch vollends Begeistert bin von dem Rad 

Der SAG der Lyrik liegt bei mir bei ca. 15%, also noch nicht das optimum. Werd noch ne weile mit den Federn fahren und dann nach bedarf die weicheren, sprich gelben Federn montieren. Aber eigentlich wären die roten für mich schon bei 80 - 83kg schon Grenzwertig, laut der Rock Shox Angabe...
Aber die Gabelperformance ist so schon für meine Ansprüche mehr als überzeugend. Hat schon seine Vorteile, wenn man nicht zig Drehrädchen und Variationsmöglichkeiten mit unterschiedlichen Luftdrücken hat. Kann man auch ne Menge falsch machen...
Mein Händler z.B. hat mir die Reba damals nur schlecht abgestimmt... Das war schon ne Menge fummelei, das passende Setup zu finden.


----------



## stereotom (28. Mai 2009)

Ist denn bei euch der Durchmesser des Sattelrohrs auch etwas zu groß? Die Sattelstütze ist, wenn sie ausgefahren ist, nicht richtig fest und hat etwas Spiel. Auch wenn die Sattelklemme richtig fest ist.

Was könnte man denn da machen? Die Stütze hat laut Messschieber genau 31,6mm. Habe irgendwie angst, dass der Rahmen was ab bekommt.


----------



## Snipy78 (28. Mai 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Weil wir gerade beim Thema Laufräder sind... Hab hier auch schon nach Gewichtsangaben für die  Bontrager Rhythm gesucht und nichts gefunden.
> 
> Laufrad vorne:   987 g
> Laufrad hinten: 1199 g
> In der Summe:  2186 g abzüglich der Felgenbänder.



Klingt echt a bisserl viel - die Wage ist genau? Eigentlich sollten die um die 2000g ergeben was noch i.O. wäre. So richtig Gewicht sparen tut man dann erst mit EX1750 oder Crossmax SX und die kosten dann 700 öken  
Zur Lyrik: ich werd nochmal mir die Compression ansehen und ncohmal ein paar Höhenmeter machen. Mein Verständnis sagt mir dass zuwenig statischen Sag gerade nach zuerst stärkerem Einfedern eigentlich nur an der Feder liegen kann, nicht an der Dämpfung...


----------



## Vaderchen (28. Mai 2009)

Kommt bei mir darauf an. Eine 31,6er Carbon Sattelstütze kann ich bei mir nicht benutzen. Egal wie fest ich die ziehe, es knackt immer. Die Thomson Elite sitzt hingegen bombenfest.

Steckt die bei dir denn noch weit genug drin? Und hast du es mal etwas fester angezogen?


----------



## speedos (28. Mai 2009)

@ Snipy78,
die Waage ist schon ziemlich genau.
Wie schon gesagt ziemlich ernüchternd...


----------



## Vaderchen (28. Mai 2009)

Ich sag ja immer, CK Nabe mit DT Felge. Dann kann man sich auch Minions leisten ohne das das Bike zunimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (29. Mai 2009)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Kommt bei mir darauf an. Eine 31,6er Carbon Sattelstütze kann ich bei mir nicht benutzen. Egal wie fest ich die ziehe, es knackt immer. Die Thomson Elite sitzt hingegen bombenfest.
> 
> Steckt die bei dir denn noch weit genug drin? Und hast du es mal etwas fester angezogen?



Meine Liebste hat so eine Ritchey. Da geht die Unterkannte bis zwischen der Strebe am Oberrohr-Sattelrohr. Wenn sie 2cm tiefer wäre, dann würde sie nicht mehr so wackeln (dann würde man sie aber auch nicht mehr so tief versenken können). Fester kann man sie nicht machen da sonst meine Liebste die Klemme nicht mehr auf bekommt wenn mal der Sattel rein muss. Hast du vielleicht einen Messschieber? Kannst du deine Thomson mal vom Durchmesser messen? Vielleicht hat die etwas mehr.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sramx9 (29. Mai 2009)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> PS: Zu den LR: Eben weil die R7 LR nicht im Katalog sind habe ich nachgefragt und da hiess es es sind eigentlich diesselben wie die vom R8. Ich tippe auch auf OEM Zeug.




Laut Trek sind die Naben unterschiedlich. Aber was genau haben sie auch nicht geschrieben.


----------



## Snipy78 (30. Mai 2009)

Nochmal zum Hinterbau. Heut bin ich das Ding mit 25 -30% Sag gefahren statt 20 und bei eine leicht ambitionierteren Singletrail Hüpfer (kein Mega Drop) hab ich dann schon eine sehr harte Endprogression gespürt (so ala - OK Federweg is aus -, kein harten oder sogar hörbaren Schlag). Händler meinte ja die Dämpfer haben einen stabilen Endanschlag.
Ist das so - kann man beruhigt mit 25-30% Sag fahren ohne Angst zu haben das Ding kaputt zu machen -was ist eure Meinung?


----------



## wowbagger (31. Mai 2009)

Du kannst beruhigt mit 35% Sag fahren das rockt richtig!


----------



## Markpa (31. Mai 2009)

Bei mir geht alles ab 30 % sag auf block - in härterem gelände. Aber 30 ist perfekt


----------



## speedos (31. Mai 2009)

Hier die Fotos von den Bontrager Rhythm Laufrädern auf der Waage. Die Felgenbänder waren noch montiert, also müssen da ein paar Gramm abgezogen werden.


----------



## lazyG (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte noch mal ne Frage zum Sattelrohr.  Wie groß ist jetzt der Verstellbereich, also von Unterkante Oberrohr bis zu der Verengung?
(beim 17,5er)

mfg


----------



## Gehhilfe (1. Juni 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1.73m gross (Schrittlänge/Schritthöhe 80 cm) und fahre das 19.5er mit 70er Vorbau (statt des 80ers) und bin super glücklich damit. Ich fühle mich trotzdem noch sehr aufrecht und im Rahmen integriert. Das 17.5er ging gar nicht. Da sass ich wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein, also total beschissen. Bergauf wars beschissen und bergab auch nicht besser. Der längere Rahmen geht bergauf super und bergab sowieso. Ich habe aber mit den Vorbauten experimentiert:





Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> - 60cm (war beschissen bergauf)
> - 80cm (war super bergauf, aber bergab gabs Überschlagsgefühle)
> - 70cm geht noch sehr gut bergauf und super bergab.
> 
> ...





Genau deshalb hab ich noch kein Remedy, weil ich mir über die Rahmengröße nicht einig bin.
Bin 171 (Schritthöhe ca. 75)
Bin das 17.5 Probegefahren und hatte aber das Gefühl, dass das 15,5 evtl. etwas handlicher/agiler sein könnte. Ich war mir eben nicht sicher.
Das es mir aber bis heute (> halbes Jahr später) nicht gelungen ist ein 15.5er für ne Probefahrt aufzutreiben steht auch noch nix neues im Keller - damals hieß es sogar 15.5 würden in Deutschland gar nicht erst verkauft.

FÄHRT JEMAND EIN 15.5er !!!!!!


----------



## Gehhilfe (1. Juni 2009)

CR3 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,





CR3 schrieb:


> so nach mehr als einem Monat habe ich alle Umbauten an meinem Remedy 9 fertig und stelle nun ein paar Bilder dazu ein.
> 
> Kenda runter, Fat Albert 2.4 rauf
> Ultralight Schläuche runter, normale Schwalbe rauf
> ...





Darf ich mal fragen woher du das 15,5er hast??
Wie groß bist du -  evtl. auch Schritlänge?

Gruß


----------



## Scherbi123 (1. Juni 2009)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hab ich noch kein Remedy, weil ich mir über die Rahmengröße nicht einig bin.
> Bin 171 (Schritthöhe ca. 75)
> Bin das 17.5 Probegefahren und hatte aber das Gefühl, dass das 15,5 evtl. etwas handlicher/agiler sein könnte. Ich war mir eben nicht sicher.
> Das es mir aber bis heute (> halbes Jahr später) nicht gelungen ist ein 15.5er für ne Probefahrt aufzutreiben steht auch noch nix neues im Keller - damals hieß es sogar 15.5 würden in Deutschland gar nicht erst verkauft.
> ...



du bist 171 und ich bin 165 (bin ja noch jung und dumm) und ich fahre ein 17,5er! für bergauf perfekt, aber für bergab auch perfekt, da ich nen 50er vorbau drauf hab! ich würde dir zum 17,5er raten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nappi (1. Juni 2009)

Meine Frau ist 164cm und fährt 15,5",ich bin 174cm und fahre 17,5".Das 15,5er kann ich auch fahren,allerdings sitzte ich auf ihm sehr beengt,und an langen Steigungen kriege ich Rückenschmerzen.Im Park wenn es nur bergab geht,ist es ein wenig wendiger,aber auch nervöser bei zügiger Gangart.Sprünge gelingen mir mit dem Kleinen auch nicht so gut.
Meine Frau kommt mit meinem sehr gut zurecht,allerdings fühlt sie sich in schwerem Gelände und auf glitschigen Trails,aufgrund der Überstandshöhe nicht wohl.
Das 19er hatte ich mal als Leihbike fürs WE,aber das war mir viel zu groß.

Da jeder andere Vorlieben und Einsatzgebiete hat,kommst du um eine Probefahrt wohl nicht rum
gruß Nappi


----------



## talasfan (2. Juni 2009)

CR3 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> so nach mehr als einem Monat habe ich alle Umbauten an meinem Remedy 9 fertig ...
> Sram Kassette runter, XTR 12-34 rauf
> ...


 
Hallo Stefan, bitte poste mal was der Kassettentausch bringt. Ist dann der Vorwärtsschlupf beim Hochschalten weg ? Ich habe bei der SRAM-Kassette immer das Gefühl das man 1 bis 2 Zähne durchrutscht beim Schalten. 
Bei meiner alten Deore LX ist mir das bislang nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Snipy78 (2. Juni 2009)

Nach weiterem fahren funktioniert die Lyrik nun sahniger, der Hinterbau gefällt mir auch immer besser, ich hab jetzt ein anderes Problem:

Das Ding geht zu gut!

Irgendwie will ich jetzt unbewusst wien Downhiller auf Wertungsrun fahren. Kumpels hinter meinten das sieht aus wie ein Kitz das durch den Wald prescht. Das macht mir Angst...hinterher


----------



## Vaderchen (2. Juni 2009)

Na dann gute Jagd


----------



## sramx9 (3. Juni 2009)

Dann nimm mal lieber das Geweih vom Helm - du bambi


----------



## Remedy8 (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen, zusammen!

Wollte mal unverbindlich fragen, ob jemand von Euch "zufällig" noch einen neuen (!) Satz KENDA Nevegal´s von seinem Remedy zur freien Verfügung hat und diese an mich verkaufen würde? Wenn ja, würde ich mich über eine Mail mit Preisvorstellung inkl. Versandkosten sehr freuen!

Gruß und weiterhin schönes Wetter für uns...

Kristian


----------



## sramx9 (3. Juni 2009)

@ Remedy 8
Schau mal im Markt - da habe ich vor paar Minuten glaube welche gesehen. Waren erst paar Stunden drin.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## CR3 (3. Juni 2009)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen woher du das 15,5er hast??
> Wie groß bist du -  evtl. auch Schritlänge?
> 
> Gruß



Hallo,

bin 1.70 mt. gross und meine Schrittlänge ist 70,5 cm.
Hatte vor dem Kauf nur Gelegenheit das 17.5 Zoll zu fahren und es passte schon ganz gut aber eben nicht perfekt. Leider ist der Spung von 15.5 auf 17.5 gross und deshalb ist es schwer sich zu entscheiden. Habe dann das 15.5 bestellt und bekommen und es passt einfach besser zu meiner Grösse und vor allem Beinlänge. Auf dem Sticker für die Grösse steht 15.5 und darunter "real 16.0, habe einen 75 mm (mitte/mitte) drauf und einen Command Post mit ca. 1,5 cm Versatz. Den Versatz benötigt benötigt man den sonst tretet man zu "gerade" nach unten und das geht ins Kreuz. 

Das Bike habe ich bei meinem Händler über Trek/Italia bestellt und nach ca. 3 Monaten Wartezeit bekommen, aber ich weiss es gibt auch hier schon keine mehr.


Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## CR3 (3. Juni 2009)

talasfan schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan, bitte poste mal was der Kassettentausch bringt. Ist dann der Vorwärtsschlupf beim Hochschalten weg ? Ich habe bei der SRAM-Kassette immer das Gefühl das man 1 bis 2 Zähne durchrutscht beim Schalten.
> Bei meiner alten Deore LX ist mir das bislang nicht aufgefallen.




Hallo Talasfan,

habe die Kassette vor allem wegen der viel besseren Schaltperformance unter Last und dem Gewicht (fast -100 gr.zur verbauten SRAM) getauscht. Die Shimano Kassetten schalten einfach viel weicher und auch sofort, d.h. es gibt keinen Schlupf wie du beschreibst. Die XO Trigger sind ein bisschen knackiger/lauter als die XTR aber so weiss man wenigstens das man Gang gewechselt hat. Wichtig ist auch die Kette, auf meinem Remedy 9 war eine "DEORE" Kette verbaut und die sind viel weniger präziser als eine XTR.

Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talasfan (3. Juni 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, zusammen!
> Wollte mal unverbindlich fragen, ob jemand von Euch "zufällig" noch einen neuen (!) Satz KENDA Nevegal´s von seinem Remedy zur freien Verfügung hat und diese an mich verkaufen würde? Wenn ja, würde ich mich über eine Mail mit Preisvorstellung inkl. Versandkosten sehr freuen!
> 
> Kristian


 
Hallo Kristian, habe den Original-Satz in der Garage hängen, weil ich gleich nach dem R9 Kauf gewechselt habe auf Schwalbe ATB. Preisvorstellung 30 + Versand. Bei Interesse kann ich noch Fotos machen.
Kein Gelände und höchstens 10 km Strasse.


----------



## talasfan (3. Juni 2009)

CR3 schrieb:


> Hallo Talasfan,
> 
> auf meinem Remedy 9 war eine "DEORE" Kette verbaut und die sind viel weniger präziser als eine XTR.
> 
> ...


 
Woran erkennt man die DEORE-Kette ?


----------



## noco (3. Juni 2009)

An den Aussenlaschen der Kette steht bei Deore *HG - 53*
LX = HG -73
XT = HG -93

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## CR3 (3. Juni 2009)

talasfan schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man die DEORE-Kette ?



Hallo,

Noco hat alles beantwortet.
Was mich aber aufregt ist wenn Firmen immer wieder an so versteckten (aber wichtigen) Teilen mogeln und nicht "Gruppenrein" montieren.
Beim Remedy 9 hast du vorne XTR Kurbel und Umwerfer das ist der Standard, hinten hingegen findest du die Sram Kassette die nicht mal die der XO ist und die Kette wissen wir eh bereits !! Solche Teile schmälern die Schaltpräzision und treiben das Gewicht in die Höhe und das Bike kostet halt immer noch 3.999.-

Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## sramx9 (3. Juni 2009)

talasfan schrieb:


> Hallo Kristian, habe den Original-Satz in der Garage hÃ¤ngen, weil ich gleich nach dem R9 Kauf gewechselt habe auf Schwalbe ATB. Preisvorstellung 30â¬ + Versand. Bei Interesse kann ich noch Fotos machen.
> Kein GelÃ¤nde und hÃ¶chstens 10 km Strasse.



Diesen Marathon / Touren Reifen von Schwalbe ??? Auf Dauer ? oder nur mal so montiert ?


----------



## Remedy8 (4. Juni 2009)

Zitat von *Tobias_RV* 

 
_Grüsse Euch!
*"Ich hab heute mein Remy von Rahmengrösse 19 auf etwa 18 geschrumpft. Kotz.
Wisst Ihr ob es einen Rahmenkit gibt?

Passt auf Eure Babes auf!"* 

_Wie ist denn nun der Stand der Dinge bzgl. dieses Problems?
Und DANKE an alle, die mir ne Mail wegen den Kenda-Reifen geschrieben haben, aber ich bin wirklich auf der Suche nach ein paar ganz neuen! Sorry...

Gruß Kristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## destill (4. Juni 2009)

Dein Rahmen ist gebrochen? - Garantie.


----------



## Schibbe (4. Juni 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Zitat von *Tobias_RV*
> 
> 
> _Grüsse Euch!
> ...




Hi Kristian,

ich habe einen nagelneuen Satz.

Habe sie noch keinen Meter auf der Straße gefahren.

Hast noch Interresse?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## talasfan (4. Juni 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Diesen Marathon Plus ATB / Touren Reifen von Schwalbe ??? Auf Dauer ? oder nur mal so montiert ?


 
Zur Zeit montiert, da ich derzeit hauptsächlich Touren fahre und auf den Waldwegen mit spitzem Schotter unterwegs bin. Daher habe ich mich für max. Pannensicherheit entschieden. Aber im Gelände kannst du sie verfluchen - der Grip nimmt bei Feuchtigkeit und in Kurven extrem ab. Also keine schnellen Downhills. Für die reinen technischen Downhills und Bikeparkrunden wollte ich mir später tiefe MT-Profile montieren auf zweiten Laufradsatz - aber halt nicht mehr für Touren.


----------



## sramx9 (4. Juni 2009)

puuhh - das beruhigt mich. dachte schon hier kommen noch Fragen auf wo man z. B. am Remedy nen Gepäckträger montieren kann


----------



## talasfan (4. Juni 2009)

noco schrieb:


> An den Aussenlaschen der Kette steht bei Deore *HG - 53*
> LX = HG -73
> XT = HG -93
> 
> ...


 
Ahhhh, und bei XTR ?


----------



## franzam (4. Juni 2009)

Hab gerade mal mein Rhythm pro  Hinterrad gewogen. 917gr mit Felgenband. WErksangabe scheint zu stimmen


----------



## Casper (4. Juni 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich Remedy 2010????
freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## noco (4. Juni 2009)

@talasfan

ahso, ja sorry: *CN - 7701*

CN = chain
HG = hyperglide

Warum die jetzt bei xtr auf die RR Nummer switchen weiss ich auch nicht - entspricht eben der Dura Ace Gruppe im Rennradbereich, genauso wie XT der Ultegra Gruppe entspricht usw.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Schibbe (5. Juni 2009)

Kann mal jemand seine Einbauhöhe bei der Lyrik messen?


----------



## talasfan (5. Juni 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @talasfan
> 
> ahso, ja sorry: *CN - 7701*
> 
> ...


 
Liege ich jetzt richtig, wenn ich beim Aufbau eines zweiten Hinterrades dieses mit SHIMANO Kassette XTR CS-M970 11-34Z aufbaue. Was ist dann mit dem hinteren Schaltwerk und der Nabe, kann das bleiben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (5. Juni 2009)

> Liege ich jetzt richtig, wenn ich beim Aufbau eines zweiten Hinterrades dieses mit SHIMANO Kassette XTR CS-M970 11-34Z aufbaue. Was ist dann mit dem hinteren Schaltwerk und der Nabe, kann das bleiben ?



Ja klar, ist gut so! 
Ist alles kompatibel, das einzige was im Antriebs- bzw. Schaltungsbereich nicht geht ist ein Mix von Shimano Shiftern und Sram Schaltwerk.

Bernd


----------



## franzam (5. Juni 2009)

ja, kann bleiben


----------



## Freerider_1 (5. Juni 2009)

Grüss Euch.
Hab seit kurzem auch ein Remedy und wollt mal kurz Hallo sagen!

Viele Grüsse


----------



## sramx9 (6. Juni 2009)

Kurzes Hallo zurück.
Glückwunsch + viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## Rischar (6. Juni 2009)

Ich bin seit Mittwoch Besitzer eines Remedy 7 und einer von euch 

Ich muss sagen, ich finde das Rad mit jeder Sekunde besser und ich bereue es immer weniger, so viel Geld ausgegeben zu haben (ich bin Student) 


Auch wenn diese Frage sicher schon hier irgendwo beantwortet wurde - alle 61 Seiten durchzulesen, schaffe ich nicht: Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert, bis die Lyrik vernünftig eingefahren war? Mir gefällt sie zwar schon sehr gut, aber so richtig samtig weich ist sie noch nicht.


----------



## Snipy78 (6. Juni 2009)

Bei mir hats eine Verbesserung gegeben nach ca. insg. 2500hm down mit gescheiter Beanspruchung. Feder werd ich aber trotzdem die weichere einbauen.


----------



## speedos (6. Juni 2009)

Wirst die Wahl mit Sicherheit nicht bereuen  
Bin immer noch begeistert vom Remedy.

Nach gut 200 km müßte die Gabel halbwegs eingefahren sein. Hat du denn die Motioncontrol ganz auf? Noch entscheidener für die Gabelperformance ist die zum Gewicht passende Feder! Meine paßt leider auch nicht so ganz zu meinem Gewicht. Nutze nur gute 15% SAG  und max. 135mm Federweg aus. Aber laut Hersteler Angaben hab ich die für mein Gewicht passende drinn... Werd mir jetzt mal die gelbe, sprich weichere Feder bestellen und hoffen, das es denn passt. Aber das ansprechverhalten finde ich als vorheriger Luftforkenfahrer jetzt schon super. Bin mal gespannt, wie das mit der neuen Feder erst sein wird.


----------



## Saliva (7. Juni 2009)

Wenn alles gut bekomm ich meine "Medizin" am Dienstag


----------



## sramx9 (7. Juni 2009)

Unterschied ist nur - DIE Medizin schmeckt gut UND hilft !!!
Aber erst nach dem Essen einnehmen - viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (8. Juni 2009)

Ja, die Motion Control ist ganz auf.
Aber ich erkenne, was ihr meint. Gestern habe ich nach ein paar kleine Drops die Gabel richtig ausgereizt und bis auf die letzten 2 cm Federweg alles genutzt. Seitdem ist es um einiges besser. Kann es sein, dass das Einfahren der Gabel durch härtere Nutzung (Drops) um einiges schneller geht?


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Juni 2009)

So lt Händler bekomme ich mein Remedy 7 am 15.06.2009
Ich kann es kaum erwarten, mit dem Bike zu fahren...

Gruss Marco


----------



## Remedy8 (9. Juni 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So lt Händler bekomme ich mein Remedy 7 am 15.06.2009
> Ich kann es kaum erwarten, mit dem Bike zu fahren...
> 
> Gruss Marco



Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel VORfreude auf dein neues Rad und allzeit gute Fahrt! Über Bilder würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Gruß


----------



## sramx9 (9. Juni 2009)

Gute Wahl - viel Spaß


----------



## stylefaktor (9. Juni 2009)




----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Juni 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel VORfreude auf dein neues Rad und allzeit gute Fahrt! Über Bilder würde ich mich sehr freuen!
> 
> Gruß



Ja bin noch am überlegen, ob ich es selbst aufbaue, oder das den Händler machen lasse....spare ich mir wieder 50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XinvictusX (9. Juni 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


>




schaut nach geißkopf aus


----------



## Scherbi123 (9. Juni 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


>



sehr geiles bild! geht gut ab.
schon was verändert an deinem bike?


----------



## Remedy8 (9. Juni 2009)

@ stylefaktor: echt geiles (!) Bild! Will mehr davon... ;-)


----------



## clemson (9. Juni 2009)




----------



## Rokkshox (9. Juni 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Geil war's - Mad Enduro, Altenberg:



Schönes Bild bzw. Motiv gut fotografiert, aber es wundert mich das noch niemand nach dem Gummiteil
im oberen Bereich der Federgabel gefragt hat. 

Was ist das bzw. welche Funktion hat es? 

BTW ich bin gerade am überlegen ob das "Remedy 7" eine Alternative zum "Fuel Ex 8" wäre.
Der sehr robust wirkende Rahmen hat es mir jedenfalls angetan. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Groudon (9. Juni 2009)

das Gummiteil ist ne art "Dreckfänger" um klare sicht zu haben während der Fahrt  scheint oft im DH/Enduro Rennen angewandt zu werden wenns schlammig ist


----------



## bikeop (9. Juni 2009)

das brauchen wir freien tourenfahrer zum glück nicht. (obwohl wir natürlich auch immer gummis dabei haben ).


----------



## Remedy8 (9. Juni 2009)

Die Fülle der Bilder am heutigen Abend geht voll gegen die Statistik... aber im positiven Sinne! Weiter so!

Gruß und schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Rokkshox (9. Juni 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> das Gummiteil ist ne art "Dreckfänger" um klare sicht zu haben während der Fahrt
> scheint oft im DH/Enduro Rennen angewandt zu werden wenns schlammig ist


Habe mir sowas fast schon gedacht - Danke für die Info. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## sramx9 (9. Juni 2009)

vieeel zu sauber die Räder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









das war NACH der Wäsche mit dem Schlauch an der Talstation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saliva (9. Juni 2009)

Ich habs ich habs ich habs 

Morgen einstellen und dann hoffentlich Donnerstag fahren


----------



## sramx9 (10. Juni 2009)

Super - aber sooo lange dauert das Einstellen auch nicht - los rauf auf`s Rad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie lange gewartet vom bestellen bis zur Lieferung ???


----------



## Rischar (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe, es gefällt


----------



## clemson (10. Juni 2009)

schick


----------



## stylefaktor (11. Juni 2009)

Geil! 
Der Thread wird besser. Nachdem wir uns alle ausgiebig über Details verständigt haben, darf es ab jetzt keine Seite mehr ohne Foto geben!


----------



## Remedy8 (11. Juni 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Geil!
> Der Thread wird besser. Nachdem wir uns alle ausgiebig über Details verständigt haben, darf es ab jetzt keine Seite mehr ohne Foto geben!


 
Endlich unterstützt mich mal jemand! Los, alle raus und Bilder machen ;-)

@ Rischar: einfach nur sehr geil!


----------



## franzam (11. Juni 2009)

Geile Fotos? -> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5778984&mode=linear#post5778984

Vor allem die von Gregory Luck sind super!


----------



## clemson (11. Juni 2009)

okay


----------



## stylefaktor (11. Juni 2009)

Das 9er mit schwarzem Hauptrahmen kommt echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (11. Juni 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Geile Fotos? -> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5778984&mode=linear#post5778984
> 
> Vor allem die von Gregory Luck sind super!



Leider bin ich dort nicht angemeldet und kann somit nur die Hälfte der Bilder sehen 
Evtl. kann jemand, der dort angemeldet ist, die Bilder kopieren und in seinem Album speichern!? Wenn das vom Copyright her möglich wäre!?

Gruß und DANKE
Kristian


----------



## franzam (11. Juni 2009)

Registrier Dich doch einfach. Ist kein Problem. SpamMails hab  ich aus dieser Richtung noch nie welche bekommen.
 Und MTBR ist wirklich sehr interessant!


----------



## Remedy8 (11. Juni 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Registrier Dich doch einfach. Ist kein Problem. SpamMails hab  ich aus dieser Richtung noch nie welche bekommen.
> Und MTBR ist wirklich sehr interessant!



Alles klar - bin nun regisitriert! Die Bilder sind einfach nur sau stark! Falls sie einer ohne Registrierung haben möchte, einfach kurze Mail an mich und dann kann ich sie Euch zuschicken!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## Rischar (11. Juni 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> @ Rischar: einfach nur sehr geil!


Danke.
Wenn ich wieder n Doofen finde, der mitkommt zum Fotos schießen, gibt's mehr solche Bilder 



Aber die Fotos auf mtbr.com sind der Wahnsinn! Sie ermutigen zu härterer Nutzung  und ich werde immer froher, dass ich auch ein Remedy fahre... 



Eine Frage an euch: Habt ihr schon versucht das Klappern der Kette (besonders bei Wurzelpassagen nervt es) irgendwie zu bekämpfen? Eine Kettenführung für 3 Blätter gibt es nicht, oder? Kennt Jemand eine andere Lösung?


----------



## Snipy78 (11. Juni 2009)

Abkleben der Streben mit sowas wwie Tesa oder Isolierband hat bei mir geholfen, aber ganz weg isses natürlich nicht. Wobei ich eine leichtere Kette fahre (fragt mich nicht welche aber sie ist golden - sehr passend zum 7er lackierung- und zum Glück meist dreckig damit ich nicht blöde Sprüche ertragen muss...)


----------



## Scherbi123 (11. Juni 2009)

bei mir ist ein bremsbelag rausgeflogen.. (juicy5)
und jetzt bekomm ich ihn nicht mehr rein.
was soll ich machn? oder wie grieg ich in richtig hinein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Juni 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> bei mir ist ein bremsbelag rausgeflogen.. (juicy5)
> und jetzt bekomm ich ihn nicht mehr rein.
> was soll ich machn? oder wie grieg ich in richtig hinein?



Wie fliegt ein Bremsbelag einfach raus?


----------



## Scherbi123 (11. Juni 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Wie fliegt ein Bremsbelag einfach raus?



ich hab keine ahnung...
hab den hinteren reifen rausgegeben und ein bremsbelag ist mit heraus gegangen..


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Juni 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung...
> hab den hinteren reifen rausgegeben und ein bremsbelag ist mit heraus gegangen..



Ja und einfach wieder einbauen, funktioniert nicht, oder wie?


----------



## franzam (11. Juni 2009)

kann es sein, dass der Belag von der Trägerplatte runter ist? Rausfallen sollte da eigentlich nix 

Hoffentlich ist Deine Juicy (und meine Elixier) besser als meine alte Juicy Seven.


----------



## Scherbi123 (11. Juni 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass der Belag von der Trägerplatte runter ist? Rausfallen sollte da eigentlich nix
> 
> Hoffentlich ist Deine Juicy (und meine Elixier) besser als meine alte Juicy Seven.



wenn ich wüsste, was die trägerplatte ist..
sorry, bin absoluter noob, in sachen bremsen..
ein bremsbelag ist in der bremse, und der ist in so einem ding (bild im anhang) und der andere nicht in der bremse..


----------



## noco (11. Juni 2009)

@Scherbi
Hört sich ja seltsam an!
Auf jeden Fall zum Händler um die Bremse überprüfen zu lassen. Wenn du nicht soviel Schrauberfahrung hast, wäre alles andere zu gefährlich für dich und das schöne Radl.

@Rischar
Hab es auch mit Isolierband gemacht, knapp hinter dem Kettenblatt und vorher einen schmalen Gummistreifen unten hingeklebt - da wo´s halt an die Kettenstrebe schlägt.
Was man dann noch hört ist die Kette im Umwerfer, aber das ist ja normal und nicht zu ändern.

Schöne Bilder im übrigen hier und auf Mtbr - und ein Traumvideo von dem Israeli.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## M::::: (11. Juni 2009)

Nimm ne Spitzzange,pack damit den Belag an der "Nase" und schieb ihn wieder rein. Dabei aufpassen das du die Feder nicht verbiegst (das ist das Ding was außer Deinen Belägen auf dem Bild zu sehen ist  )
Geht das nicht ohne rumwürgen/gewaltanwendung nimm den 2. samt Feder auch raus und schieb beide neu rein. 
Normalerweise steht das auch im Manual die Du zum trek dazu bekommen hast. Ist etwas fummelig,aber an sich nicht schwierig.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Scherbi123 (11. Juni 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Nimm ne Spitzzange,pack damit den Belag an der "Nase" und schieb ihn wieder rein. Dabei aufpassen das du die Feder nicht verbiegst (das ist das Ding was außer Deinen Belägen auf dem Bild zu sehen ist  )
> Geht das nicht ohne rumwürgen/gewaltanwendung nimm den 2. samt Feder auch raus und schieb beide neu rein.
> Normalerweise steht das auch im Manual die Du zum trek dazu bekommen hast. Ist etwas fummelig,aber an sich nicht schwierig.
> 
> Viel Erfolg



danke für deine antwort! werds morgen mal probieren, sonst gehts ab zum händler.
gehört soll ich die feder auf eine seite drückn, damit der belag hineingeht?


----------



## Vaderchen (11. Juni 2009)

Oder gleich ne gute Hope einbauen.  
Das einzig echt ärgerliche ist derzeit endlich seit über ner Woche wieder Zeit zum biken zu haben und draussen giesst es wie aus Eimern. Der Entzug ist furchtbar... 



Rischar schrieb:


> Eine Frage an euch: Habt ihr schon versucht das Klappern der Kette (besonders bei Wurzelpassagen nervt es) irgendwie zu bekämpfen? Eine Kettenführung für 3 Blätter gibt es nicht, oder? Kennt Jemand eine andere Lösung?



Ich überleg derzeit das große Blatt zu demontieren und eine 2fach Kefü zu installieren. Was und wie genau bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher. Vielleicht hat hier noch einer eine gute Idee?


----------



## noco (12. Juni 2009)

Hab die 2-fach 22/36 von 





> http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig.html


 dran.
Funktioniert gut, allerdings kann dann die ständige Geräuschkulisse der Führungsrolle nerven. Fahre bisher eher abfahrtsorientiert und da ist es wurscht. Vielleicht kann man auch eine weichere Rolle einbauen die dann leiser wäre, k.A. und keine Zeit...

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (12. Juni 2009)

so, hier mal was "älteres"


----------



## Helium (12. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön, ein Remedy ohne den riesigen Spacerturm wirkt gleich ganz anders, TOP


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Juni 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> so, hier mal was "älteres"



Welche Rahmengröße ist das?

Gruss Marco


----------



## stylefaktor (12. Juni 2009)

17.5"


----------



## speedos (12. Juni 2009)

Warum hast du Shimano XT Laufräder am Remedy montiert?
Die Rythm des 9er sind doch vermutlich leichter und stabiler als die XT LR oder?


----------



## stylefaktor (12. Juni 2009)

Shimano Fan!


----------



## speedos (12. Juni 2009)

Soll es ja auch geben


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Juni 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> 17.5"



Irgendwie kommt mir das 17,5 immer so klein vor zum Glück habe ich das 19,5 genommen.

Sushi


----------



## stylefaktor (12. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, dass die Prspektive und der tiefe Sattel etwas täuschen. Oberrohr waagerecht gemessen ca. 595mm - das ist schon echt lang bei 17.5"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (12. Juni 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Shimano Fan!



Ich auch!


----------



## Vaderchen (12. Juni 2009)

Nix da, nur SRAM rockt. 

Betreffend der Kefü warte ich wohl lieber noch einen Monat wenn die neue ZweiG herauskommt. Oder halt die Dreist, wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob ich das große Blatt bräuchte. Zweifel über Zweifel.


----------



## stylefaktor (12. Juni 2009)

zwei Blätter 22-36 oder 26-38 reichen, schnellere Gänge im harten Gerüttel braucht man eh fast nie und der Rest ist Fitness.


----------



## Vaderchen (12. Juni 2009)

Hast mich überzeugt.


----------



## Scherbi123 (13. Juni 2009)

zur kefü.
ich hab jetzt nur ein 36er blatt oben, und man kann genau so gut touren fahren, wie mit 22er, 32er und 44er..


----------



## _tom_ (13. Juni 2009)

@all remedy user - schon weng langzeit erfahrungen mit dem remedy sammeln lönnen ? von den leuten die ich kenne ( denen ich ein remedy verkauft hab ) sind bisher nur positive rückmeldungen gekommen. geht das die palette durch oder gibts paar ausnahmen ?

mich würden nur probleme mit dem rahmen nicht mit den anbauteilen interessieren ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. Juni 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> so, hier mal was "älteres"



Was fährst denn Du für eine Reifen-Kombi
Big betty vorne und Muddy Mary hinten? Gefühlsmässig würde ich es eher anders rum machen, oder? Die Mittelstollen der Bettys sind doch flacher (leichter Rollen -> hinten) und die Stollen der Marry sind doch gröber (mehr Grip -> vorne)? Wir fährst es sich so?


----------



## Rischar (13. Juni 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @Rischar
> Hab es auch mit Isolierband gemacht, knapp hinter dem Kettenblatt und vorher einen schmalen Gummistreifen unten hingeklebt - da wo´s halt an die Kettenstrebe schlägt.
> Was man dann noch hört ist die Kette im Umwerfer, aber das ist ja normal und nicht zu ändern.



Magst du vielleicht bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto davon machen und hier zeigen? Ich bin bestimmt nicht der Einzige, der sich dafür noch interessiert 

Ich habe mittlerweile auch die Obere Kettenstrebe mit einem Kettenstrebenschutz versehen. Zwei Mini-Kratzer im Lacker waren doch schon zu sehen...


----------



## sramx9 (13. Juni 2009)

Stimmt - interessiert andere.
Kratzer im Rad sind mir da unten ziemlich egal - wegen dem Geklapper bin ich aber schon mal über den Lenker abgestiegen ( habe bei der ersten Tour runter geschaut was die Kette so`n Lärm macht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## stylefaktor (13. Juni 2009)

hört doch mal bitte mit der Reifenkombi bei mir auf - weiß ich alles! richtig gefahren bin ich so auch nicht. Das bild ist direkt nach dem Zusammenbau entsatnden. aktuelle folgen. muss erst mal putzen, gibt so einiges bei der Detailpflege!


----------



## franzam (14. Juni 2009)

Würde übrigens meine Talas (300km) aus dem R9 gegen eine 2Step mit auch wenig km tauschen. Vielleicht hat wer interesse?


----------



## H-P (14. Juni 2009)

The Black Crowes haben auch schon besungen, was die meisten hier denken.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qD72NCJSkk"]YouTube - The Black Crowes- Remedy[/ame]


----------



## hethi04 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und übelege mir auch ein Remedy 8 zuzulegen.
Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, welche Kurbellänge bei der XT an dem 15,5 Rahmen verbaut sind? 170 oder 175mm

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## stylefaktor (15. Juni 2009)

170mm


----------



## speedos (15. Juni 2009)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage... Hab mir gestern ein Innengewinde vom Vorbau versaut, obwohl ich mit Drehmomentschlüßel gearbeitet habe und statt der empfholenen max. 5,2 Nm nur 5 Nm Kraft aufgewendet habe!!!
Konnte mir zum Glück mit Gewindenachschneiden und einer 5mm längeren Schraube erstmal provisorisch weiterhelfen. 
Bin ich der erste Depp, der schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Aluminium des Vorbaus gemacht hat?
Mit Garantieansprüchen brauch ich meinem Händler wohl kaum kommen, der wird behaupten, ich hab die Schraube mit roher Gewalt überdreht. Würde ich wahrscheinlich auch von ausgehen, wenn ich der Händler wäre...

Welche Vorbauten sind denn relativ leicht, vor allem Top verarbeitet und ihr Geld wert. Wollte dann direkt nen 90er statt den orig. 80er nehmen.
Oder besser die 80mm lassen? Hab keine Ahnung, wie weit die 10mm mehr das Fahrverhalten verändern...

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Freerider_1 (15. Juni 2009)

Servus Speedos

ich würde es auf jeden Fall bei Deinem Händler versuchen. Der kann den Vorbau als Garantiefall abwickeln. Ansonsten gibts von 
Tune " Geiles Teil" in 6° und allen möglichen Längen, oder Synchros.
Durch einen Längeren Vorbau sitzt Du gestrekter auf dem Bike oder wanderst mit der Hüfte weiter nach vorne. Das bike wird besser im geradeauslauf aber träger bei schnellen Lenkmanövern.
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talasfan (15. Juni 2009)

hethi04 schrieb:


> welche Kurbellänge bei der XT an dem 15,5 Rahmen verbaut sind? 170 oder 175mm
> 
> Gruß
> Hendrik


Kurbellänge ist Abstimmungssache. Habe am 19,5er Rahmen die Kurbellänge 180mm.
Gruss Talasfan


----------



## talasfan (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Sascha, 
habe noch einen Original Vorbau vom Remedy 9. 
Gewinde sind top, Schrauben lassen sich locker drehen. Wurde kurz nach dem Kauf demontiert. 
Interessiert ?



Gruss Talasfan


----------



## Maxwie (15. Juni 2009)

gibts auch noch ne längere xt kurbel als 180 cm ? Wenn ja Würde die  meine sitzposition nach unten verlgen da ich ja immer mit durchgestreckter ferse aufm Pedal sein soll und wenn die Kurbel 2cm länger ist dann müsste ich ja auch den Sattel niedrifer einstellen können.

Gruß
Max


----------



## stylefaktor (15. Juni 2009)

talasfan schrieb:


> Kurbellänge ist Abstimmungssache. Habe am 19,5er Rahmen die Kurbellänge 180mm.
> Gruss Talasfan



Da hast Du sicherlich recht. Serienmäßig kommen alle Remedy wie folgt:
15.5": 170mm    17.5" - 21.5": 175mm


----------



## noco (15. Juni 2009)

Vergesst aber dabei nicht das relativ niedrige Tretlager....180mm - hmm - hab ein 175 drin und schramme mit der Kurbel öfter mal den Boden bzw. Wurzel od. Stein! 
5mm weniger wären schon nicht schlecht, denk ich mir öfter mal....

Bernd


----------



## Remedy8 (16. Juni 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Vergesst aber dabei nicht das relativ niedrige Tretlager....180mm - hmm - hab ein 175 drin und schramme mit der Kurbel öfter mal den Boden bzw. Wurzel od. Stein!
> 5mm weniger wären schon nicht schlecht, denk ich mir öfter mal....
> 
> Bernd



Kann ich nur bestätigen! 

Und hier noch ein Bild meiner aktuellen "Baustelle":





Ist beim Bremsen abwärts auf Asphalt plötzlich passiert. Wiege 115 Kg! Darf sowas dann mal passieren?

Gruß Kristian


----------



## nobraxs (16. Juni 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Ist beim Bremsen abwärts plötzlich passiert. Wiege 115 Kg! Darf sowas dann mal passieren?
> 
> Gruß Kristian



Darf es... die Felge hat "nur" (bezogen auf dein Gewicht) 28 Loch und die Antriebsseite hatte zu mindest bei meiner Freundins LRS aus dem Remedy ziemlich extreme Spannungen... klar, dass ist normal, aber so hart hatte ich noch nie ein Laufrad eingespeicht gesehen. Dazu kommt, dass die "normalen" 2,0-1,8er Speichen nur sehr wenig federn. Zwangläufig muss dann irgendwas in der Wirkungskette den Geist aufgeben wenn dann noch zusätzliche Kräfte eingeleitet werden.
Nur zur Warnung - das wird wohl nicht der letzte Nippel gewesen sein!
Ich selbst fahre eine 36Loch Felge (Eigenaufbau) und hatte noch Null Probleme bei gleichem Gewicht. Die Anzahl der Speichen haben keinen rieseigen Einfluss auf das Gewicht - aber sehr wohl auf die Haltbarkeit des LRS.

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Remedy8 (16. Juni 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Darf es... die Felge hat "nur" (bezogen auf dein Gewicht) 28 Loch und die Antriebsseite hatte zu mindest bei meiner Freundins LRS aus dem Remedy ziemlich extreme Spannungen... klar, dass ist normal, aber so hart hatte ich noch nie ein Laufrad eingespeicht gesehen. Dazu kommt, dass die "normalen" 2,0-1,8er Speichen nur sehr wenig federn. Zwangläufig muss dann irgendwas in der Wirkungskette den Geist aufgeben wenn dann noch zusätzliche Kräfte eingeleitet werden.
> Nur zur Warnung - das wird wohl nicht der letzte Nippel gewesen sein!
> Ich selbst fahre eine 36Loch Felge (Eigenaufbau) und hatte noch Null Probleme bei gleichem Gewicht. Die Anzahl der Speichen haben keinen rieseigen Einfluss auf das Gewicht - aber sehr wohl auf die Haltbarkeit des LRS.
> 
> ...



Hy Philipp!

Danke für dein Kommentar!
Die Tatsache, dass der LRS in Verbindung mit meinem Gewicht "grenzwertig" ist, habe ich auch schon vermutet. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich seit Anfang September´08 ziemlich viel und extrem mit dem Remedy unterwegs war und die jetzige "Panne" für mich noch im Toleranzbereich liegt. 
Ich hätte zwar (auch) gerne einen ultra-stabilen LRS, aber dafür habe ich aktuell einfach nicht die nötigen finanziellen Mittel :-(

Darf man(N) fragen, welche Komponenten Du an deinem LRS verbaut hast? Die Richtung, welche für unser Gewicht passen würde, geht wohl zu DT Swiss FR 2350 oder Mavic Deemax, oder!?

Gruß Kristian


----------



## stylefaktor (16. Juni 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen!
> 
> Und hier noch ein Bild meiner aktuellen "Baustelle":
> Ist beim Bremsen abwärts auf Asphalt plötzlich passiert. Wiege 115 Kg! Darf sowas dann mal passieren?
> ...



Das kann schon mal vorkommen. Und wie ich sehe, trägst Du das mit Gelassenheit. Auch wenn defekte Speichennippel ehr die Ausnahme sind, so sind Laufrad/ Speichendefekte bei Fahrern jenseits der 100kg doch recht häufig und auch nicht unbedingt verwunderlich. Alles eine Frage der Auslegung der Räder. 
So wie das aussieht, sollte es aber ohne Weiteres reperabel sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobraxs (16. Juni 2009)

Stimme Stylefaktor zu - nur denke ich, dass die anderen Nippel auch nicht mehr lange halten werden, oder war dieser speziell vorgeschädigt? 

Mein LRS besteht aus:
Halo Freedom Felgen 36Loch (vergleichbar mit einer 5.1er  von DT aber viel höher vom Profil her!)
Sapim CX-Ray inkl. Oranger Alu-Nippel
Hope Pro2 Naben
Gewicht: 1890
Kosten: 290 bei eigenem Aufbau (HR-Nabe war gebraucht)


----------



## Remedy8 (16. Juni 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> ...oder war dieser speziell vorgeschädigt?


 
Nun ja, gute Frage! Ausschließen kann ich es nicht, allerdings würde ich ad hoc eher nein sagen!? Da ich mir Arbeiten an den Laufrädern (noch) nicht zutraue, werde ich mein Rad heute mal bei meinem Händler vorbei bringen und die anderen Nippel auch überprüfen lassen!  DANKE für deine Info bzgl. deines LRS (auch wenn Du kein Remedy fährst... ich toleriere dein Liteville trotzdem! )

@ stylefaktor: Ja, ab und an muss man(n) auch mal gelassen bleiben können ;-) bringt ja doch nichts, wenn die Aufregung die Überhand gewinnt... außer zu hohen Blutdruck


----------



## Vaderchen (16. Juni 2009)

Bei mir war es nicht die Felge, sondern Probleme mit der Nabe auf DT Felge+CK Nabe zu wechseln. Mit einer guten Nabe und der DT solltest du einen guten stabilen LRS zusammen bekommen. 

Vielleicht bietet dir dein Händler auch die Möglichkeit den defekten LRS gegen einen besseren LRS kostengünstig einzutauschen?


----------



## Remedy8 (16. Juni 2009)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Bei mir war es nicht die Felge, sondern Probleme mit der Nabe auf DT Felge+CK Nabe zu wechseln. Mit einer guten Nabe und der DT solltest du einen guten stabilen LRS zusammen bekommen.
> 
> Vielleicht bietet dir dein Händler auch die Möglichkeit den defekten LRS gegen einen besseren LRS kostengünstig einzutauschen?


 
Das wäre durchaus eine Option, allerdings würde dies wieder vom Preis abhängen... "armer" Student eben 
Muss mal mit ihm reden!

Hätte diesbezüglich allerings noch eine allgemeine Frage an alle: Ist mein Defekt eine Sache für die Garantie oder fällt dies eher unter "Verschleißteil"?


----------



## nobraxs (16. Juni 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> auch wenn Du kein Remedy fährst... ich toleriere dein Liteville trotzdem! )


Aber dafür hat meine Freundin ja ein 9er (siehe "Fotos") und ich schaue schon lange jedem Remedy hinterher... Das 8er von 2008 ist einfach a Draum ;o)

Bezüglich Garantie:
Würde ziemlich eindeutig sagen - keine Garantie, aber wenn du bei dem Händler gekauft hast und ihm das Hinterrad ohne Reifen und Felgenband an die Hand gibst, dann wird er es bestimmt sehr schnell, wenn nicht sogar sofort reparieren... kostenfrei.


----------



## Remedy8 (16. Juni 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Das 8er von 2008 ist einfach a Draum ;o)



DANKE (...für die Blumen )
Werde Euch heute Abend mal ein Feedback geben, wie mein Händler mit meinem Problem verfahren ist. So long... schönen Tag noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (16. Juni 2009)

siehe unten


----------



## sramx9 (16. Juni 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Aber dafür hat meine Freundin ja ein 9er (siehe "Fotos") und ich schaue schon lange jedem Remedy hinterher... Das 8er von 2008 ist einfach a Draum ;o)
> 
> Bezüglich Garantie:
> Würde ziemlich eindeutig sagen - keine Garantie, aber wenn du bei dem Händler gekauft hast und ihm das Hinterrad ohne Reifen und Felgenband an die Hand gibst, dann wird er es bestimmt sehr schnell, wenn nicht sogar sofort reparieren... kostenfrei.


 
Ist auch besser als jeder Freundin hinterher zu schauen


----------



## Markpa (16. Juni 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Bezüglich Garantie:
> Würde ziemlich eindeutig sagen - keine Garantie, aber wenn du bei dem Händler gekauft hast und ihm das Hinterrad ohne Reifen und Felgenband an die Hand gibst, dann wird er es bestimmt sehr schnell, wenn nicht sogar sofort reparieren... kostenfrei.



Bezüglich Garantie kann ich nur folgendes sagen... Habe ja wie vor ein paar Seiten gepostet auf einmal einen ziemlichen Defekt am hinteren LR gehabt (Riesen Achter). War von außen nichts zu sehen. Habe das LR ohne Probleme auf Garantie gewechselt bekommen. Mein Gewicht liegt fahrfertig bei etwa 80 kg. Meine Befürchtung ist nur, dass die originalen LR bei harter Gangart etwas zu weich sind. Ob sich das bestätigt werd ich ja noch sehen.

Wollt' aber auch nochmal ein anderes Problem ansprechen. Ich lese hier immer wieder von starken Geräuschen durch Kettenschläge. Mir hat es selbst schon die untere Seite der rechten Kettenstrebe vermakt, bevor ich sie abkleben konnte  Aber naja... Da unten sieht es keiner. Aber was ich am Wochenende nun noch dazubekommen habe ist eine richtig fiese Macke an der Kettenstrebe durch einen ordentlich Chainsuck. Das Problem das ich habe, ist, dass diese blöde Kette immer "runterrutscht" sobald es ein wenig härter zugeht (meist bei kurzen, harten Schlägen z. B. Wurzelteppichen).  Unabhängig von wirklich hässlichen Macken die so ein Chainsuck mit sich bringt ist es auch ein echtes Sicherheitsrisiko. Einmal bin ich schon richtig fies auf die Schnauze, da ich in einer Anliegerkurve wieder mit treppeln Schwung holen wollte und kein Wiederstand mehr da war... 
Kettenführung schön und gut, aber Trek entwickelt doch kein Enduro, dass nur mit einer zu fahren ist?! Habt Ihr dieses Problem auch, oder ist bei mir evtl. die Kette zu lang etc.? Irgendwelche Tipps? 

Danke und Gruß 
Mapa


----------



## clemson (16. Juni 2009)

fahrt das 08 er 9 er Remedy...Kettenschläge habe ich auch....aber kann ich mit leben...

kette ist mir jedoch noch nie runtergerutscht beim fahren....ob bike attack, lenzerheide, freeride abfahrten..da hatte ich noch keine probs...

gut  kettenstrebe ist unten blank..aber rad ist ja auch gebrauchsgegenstand


----------



## sramx9 (16. Juni 2009)

lärm ja. kratzer auch. runtergerutscht noch nie.


----------



## Markpa (16. Juni 2009)

Hm... Dann liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass entweder das Schaltwerk schlecht eingestellt ist - was ich allerdings ziemlich sicher ausschließen kann - oder die Kette zu lang ist (verschlissen kann nicht sein, erst 400 km). Wie lang sollte die Kette sein?  Wie lang ist sie bei euch? Wie überprüf ich die Spannung? Fragen über Fragen. 

Danke und Gruß

Mapa


----------



## talasfan (16. Juni 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Aber dafür hat meine Freundin ja ein 9er (siehe "Fotos") .


 
Hallo nobraxs, 
was hat'en deine Freundin für einen Sattel drauf ?
Ist das echtes Leder ?

Und was ist das für ein Kettenschutz an der XTR-Kurbel ? Habe bislang noch keinen für die XTR gefunden !

Gruss Talasfan


----------



## nobraxs (16. Juni 2009)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Charge_Spoon_Cromo_Rail_Saddle/5360029530/ Hab ich seit heute auch auf meinem RR

Grüße

Philipp


----------



## talasfan (16. Juni 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> gibts auch noch ne längere xt kurbel als 180 cm ?
> 
> Gruß
> Max


 
Lt. Katalogen ist 180mm das Maximum. Ich muß auch sagen, das du auf Singeltrails höllisch aufpassen mußt, da das Einfedern schnell auf Hügeln zum Aufsetzen führt. Da mir das bislang nocht nicht auf Fels passiert ist, alles nicht so schlimm.
Aber auf Touren möchte ich die 180er nicht mehr hergeben...

Gruss Talasfan


----------



## talasfan (16. Juni 2009)

*


nobraxs schrieb:



http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Charge_Spoon_Cromo_Rail_Saddle/5360029530/ Hab ich seit heute auch auf meinem RR

Grüße

Philipp
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

* 
*Charge - Spoon Titanium Sattel - echtes Leder*
Wie ist die Polsterung unter dem Leder ? 
Ist da Gel oder nur Schaumstoff ? Wie ist er im Vergleich zum Bontrager (Serie) ? 
Atmet er besser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobraxs (16. Juni 2009)

KEIN echtes Leder - bitte lesen was bei Wiggle steht...
Die Löcher im "Leder" sind nur makulatur, die sind nur oberflächlich. Keine Ahnung wie gut der atmet, wir beide finden ihn super.
Gel? - Nein.


----------



## Remedy8 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Rad steht nun beim Händler und kann morgen früh um 10:00 Uhr geholt werden. Dann sollte mein LRS wieder funktionieren... und wegen evtl. Kosten, welche daraus entstanden sind, werde ich Euch morgen nochmal informieren!

Könntet Ihr mir evtl. einen Tipp für ein ultra (!!!) stabiles Laufrad zum bezahlbaren Preis geben?

Gruß und DANKE - Kristian


----------



## talasfan (16. Juni 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> KEIN echtes Leder - bitte lesen was bei Wiggle steht...
> .


 
Hier wird er auch in Leder geführt - auf der Hompage des Herstellers übrigens auch so.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...poon-Titanium-Sattel-echtes-Leder::16315.html

Gruss Talasfan


----------



## Vaderchen (16. Juni 2009)

Wenns Leder sein sollte dann... http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Rennrad/Saettel/Selle-Italia-Flite-Titan-Sattel-2009::9012.html 

Finde ich weitaus angenehmer als den Bontrager Sattel. Hat ein wenig gedauert, aber sitzproben beim Händler sind da eine echte Hilfe gewesen.


----------



## nobraxs (16. Juni 2009)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Sattel/MTB-XC/Charge-Spoon-CroMo-Sattel::16313.html das ist der Sattel... Kostet die Hälfte und die Farbe ist gänzlich anders. Schade das ich ihn bei wiggle bestellt hab - letzte Woche gab's den noch nicht in D.

Grüße

Philipp


----------



## nobraxs (16. Juni 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr mir evtl. einen Tipp für ein ultra (!!!) stabiles Laufrad zum bezahlbaren Preis geben?
> 
> Gruß und DANKE - Kristian



Da gibt es nur wenig von der Stange was weniger als 2kg wiegt UND was aushält. Würde auf keinen Fall Alu-Speichen ala Mavic oder Fulcrum wählen. Leg mehr wert auf gute Speichen als auf die besten Naben.


----------



## Remedy8 (16. Juni 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur wenig von der Stange was weniger als 2kg wiegt UND was aushält. Würde auf keinen Fall Alu-Speichen ala Mavic oder Fulcrum wählen. Leg mehr wert auf gute Speichen als auf die besten Naben.



Gewicht ist auf jeden Fall vernachlässigbar! Stabilität in allen Lebenslagen und auf "Ewigkeit" ist primäres Ziel!


----------



## mamo80 (17. Juni 2009)

hallo leute!

bin erst jez auf das forum gestoßen, hab ein remedy7 vom letzten jahr. bin damit sehr zufrieden, fahr jez ein knappes jahr ohne größere probleme. nur is mir letzten herbst ein recht großer stein gegens unterrohr geknallt, der hat einen schönen krater hinterlassen. is aber soweit kein problem, wollt nur mal fragen ob auch sonst noch wer bemerkt hat dass die rohre doch ziemlich anfällig sein dürften. bei einem enduro dürft sowas normal nit passiern oder?


----------



## bergeck (17. Juni 2009)

moin,

oute mich auch mal als neuer Remedy-Fahrer (17,5", 70 kg, 179cm). Hab erst eine Ausfahrt hinter mir, war gleich mal begeistert vom Bergauffahren damit. Mein altes Bike war immerhin ein Rocky Element, also eher Race-orientiert. Trotzdem gings uphill mit dem Remedy supergut, sehr bequem, aber trotzdem Drive nach vorne.

Noch zu wenig Trail-Erfahrungen, aber die ersten kurzen Abschnitte waren vielversprechend. 

Die Pedale kommen noch runter, evtl. Crank Brothers. Und eine Carbon Sattelstütze mit Kröpfung 2cm, denn der Sattel ist ganz nach hinten geschoben - will da noch Luft haben.

Hatte beim Kauf einen 2 cm längeren Vorbau ausprobiert, bin aber sofort wieder auf den Original-Vorbau zurückgekommen, einfach wendiger und besser gesessen.

Die Bremsen sind gigantisch.

Good Rides!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. Juni 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hallo leute!
> 
> bin erst jez auf das forum gestoßen, hab ein remedy7 vom letzten jahr. bin damit sehr zufrieden, fahr jez ein knappes jahr ohne größere probleme. nur is mir letzten herbst ein recht großer stein gegens unterrohr geknallt, der hat einen schönen krater hinterlassen. is aber soweit kein problem, wollt nur mal fragen ob auch sonst noch wer bemerkt hat dass die rohre doch ziemlich anfällig sein dürften. bei einem enduro dürft sowas normal nit passiern oder?



irgendwo muß das geringe Rahmengewicht ja herkommen und dass das Ding sehr empfänglich für Dellen ist, ist auch bekannt


----------



## mamo80 (17. Juni 2009)

ja i weiß, aber ein paar gramm mehr am rahmen und es wär noch immer ein top gerät...

aber wie gesagt, solang der rahmen haltet is es mir auch eigentlich egal, der einschlag damals war schon ziemlich heftig, denk mir aber dass da die meisten rahmen da etwas beleidigt wären 


hab jez ein bißchen nachgelesen, zum thema LRS beim 7er: bin mit den originalen eigentlich zufrieden, hab mir jez zwar einen 2ten satz von actionsports gegönnt aber das hat optische gründe. sicher is der originale kein top satz, aber bei einem bike um 2599 liste kann man sich das auch nicht erwarten mein i. nichtsdestotrotz bin i mit dem Satz fast ein Jahr gefahren, Felgen haben fast keine dellen obwohl i sie hart rangenommen hab, man muss halt auch ein wenig vorausschaun und unter 2,5 bar (hinten) fahr i trotz minion und high roller bei meinen knapp 80 kilo auch nit. die Naben sin halt nit der Hammer, die hintere is halt nur eine billige shimano mit kugellager, da war der konus bei mir nit mal gekontert wie i nach ein paar ausfahrten festgestellt hab. und mittlerweile läuft die hintere nabe etwas rauh aber der Satz is jez eh nur noch mein schlechtwettersatz.


----------



## Remedy8 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe vorhin mein Bike wieder vom Händler geholt. LRS ist wieder repariert und ich habe dafür 18,00 Euro bezahlt.
Laut seiner Aussage sei der LRS aber nicht (!) überfordert mit meinem Gewicht, sondern der defekte Nippel sei (sehr wahrscheinlich) ein Resultat eines in den Speichen verfangenen Astes gewesen. Der Nippel war in sich verbogen und nicht mehr von der eigentlich noch intakten Speiche ablösbar. Somit habe ich jetzt - neben dem neuen Nippel - auch noch eine neue Speiche in meinem LRS. 
Wenn ich wirklich auf Nummer sicher gehen wollte, dann sollte ich "einfach" die jetzigen Alu-Nippel gegen welche aus Messing tauschen und die Sache sollte 100%ig sein...

Nun gut, somit lege ich das Vorhaben "neuer LRS" vorerst auf Eis und begebe mich auf (Langzeit-) Testfahrt!

Trotzdem vielen DANK für all die hilfreichen Kommentare! 

Schönen Tag!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## talasfan (17. Juni 2009)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Wenns Leder sein sollte dann... http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Rennrad/Saettel/Selle-Italia-Flite-Titan-Sattel-2009::9012.html


 
Hallo, hast du evtl. auch den Selle Italia "SLK GEL FLOW" getestet ?
Habe ich mir gerade zugelegt und finde ihn jedoch trotz Gel und Formanpassung extrem fest. Die reale Sitzfläche ist ungeheuer knapp. Die theoretische Flexibilität der beiden Sitzhälften ist praktisch nicht nutzbar, da das Gestell vorn und hinten befestigt ist und somit keine Biegungen zuläßt. Da der Sattel auch 130 mm Breite hat, könnten mit dem Flite evtl. ähnliche Effekte auftreten.
Allerdings ist das Leder schon fein.


----------



## Vaderchen (17. Juni 2009)

Nein, ich bin kein Gel-Fan. Nach meiner Erfahrung sitzt man auch bei Gel auf längeren Touren das irgendwann durch. Der Flite TT den ich fahre ist ausreichend flexibel. Die Sattelschale arbeitet angehm mit. Das Gestell ist eben nur vorn und hinten befestigt. Das dazwischen nicht. 
Für meinen Hintern der erste Sattel den ich auf jeder langen Tour fahren kann ohne Schmerzen oder Taubheitsgefühle.


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. Juni 2009)

Ich bekomme morgen um 18Uhr mein Remedy 7
freu mich wie ein kleines Kind....

Sushi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sly_84 (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage bezüglich der passenden Rahmengröße.
Ich bin 1,89m groß, 82KG schwer und habe eine Beinlänge von ca. 89-90 cm.

Jetzt stehe ich vor der Entscheidung ob ich das remedy in 19,5" nehme soll. Leider finde ich nämlich keine 21,5er Modelle mehr im Verkauf.

Was meint Ihr? Könnte das schon zu klein werden, falls ich mal eine längere Tour fahren möchte?

Falls jemand noch von einem Händler weiß, dass er die 21,5er Größe hat - bitte bescheid sagen.

...merci

Simon


----------



## sramx9 (18. Juni 2009)

hmmm....
Habe ( bis auf`s Gewicht ) ziemlich genau deine Maße - fahre 19,5.
ZU klein ist es nicht für eine längere Tour.
Glaube eher, dass das 21,5 im Trail, Bikepark etc. zu groß sein könnte.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Maxwie (18. Juni 2009)

also ich bin genausogroß aber leichter und ich kann mit dem 19,5 auch touren fahren. ohne probleme. 
@sramx9 welche vorbaulänge hast du? ich überlege nämlich noch einen längeren zu montieren.

gruß

Max


----------



## sramx9 (18. Juni 2009)

habe den originalen. mal sehen. vieleicht habe ich hier noch einen längeren rumliegen den ich mal aus spaß und langeweile montiere. sehe aber eigentlich keine veranlassung.

gruß
jörg


----------



## Remedy8 (18. Juni 2009)

Bin 1,91 Meter groß und fahre das 21,5". Bei längeren Touren perfekt, allerdings bei schnellen und kurvigen Singletrails sehr (!) träge...

Hattet Ihr vor der Größenentscheidung die Möglichkeit, jeweils das 19,5er und das 21,5er zu fahren?

Ich hatte mir meines nämlich ohne Probefahrt bestellt und habe erst knapp ein halbes Jahr später - nachdem ich ein FUEL EX8 in 19,5" gefahren bin - bemerkt, dass meine Rahmengröße nicht NUR mit Vorteilen verbunden ist...

Trotzdem bereuhe ich den Kauf nicht... bin aber auch mehr der Torenfahrer! 

Gruß Kristian


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. Juni 2009)

Es ist da, mein Remedy 7 und bin begeistert!!

So und nun muss ich gleich mal ne runde fahren gehen.....bis später!!

Gruss Marco


----------



## _ViTO_ (18. Juni 2009)

Viel spass damit Sushi

Ich war heute auch beim Händler (Blöte). Genau was ich suche hatte er da: Remedy 7 in 17,5" 

Probefahrt war zwar nur auf geröll bzw asphalt aber ich bin angesteckt worden. So ein geiles feeling. Optik ohnehin geil, und dann dieses Fahrwerk. Bin so heiß drauf mir das Remedy zu kaufen. 2350 Euro wäre das Angebot. Eigentlich muss ich da zuschlagen 

erstmal mein Müsing verkaufen^^

lg Manuele


----------



## sly_84 (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

danke schonmal für das Feedback.

Bin heute nochmal das 19,5er und 21,5er Probe gefahren. Dabei habe ich mich auf dem großen schon etwas wohler gefühlt, weil beim Kleinen der Lenker-Knieabstand so gering ist, dass ich beim starken Einschlagen mir schön das Knie stoße(komme halt auch vom Rennrad).

Die beiden Fotos sind leider nicht mit einer Kamera aufgenommen und der Winkel ist ein leicht anderer. Hoffe man sieht den Größenunterschied.

Mich würden eure Meinungen sehr interessieren. Deshalb vorab: Gerne würde ich auch mal eine längere Tour - Alpencross und Co mit dem Fahrrad machen. Das Fuel EX hat mir dafür aber eindeutig zu wenig Bergab-Ressourcen.

Schönen Abend noch,

Simon


----------



## Freerider_1 (19. Juni 2009)

Servus Nobrax

erkenne ich an Deinem Litevile die Syncros Travers AM Pedale?
Wie bist Du zufrieden mit denen bzgl. der Clipfunktion? Bist Du mal die Crank Brothers zum vergleich gefahren?
Vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## nobraxs (19. Juni 2009)

Freerider_1 schrieb:


> Servus Nobrax
> 
> erkenne ich an Deinem Litevile die Syncros Travers AM Pedale?
> Wie bist Du zufrieden mit denen bzgl. der Clipfunktion? Bist Du mal die Crank Brothers zum vergleich gefahren?
> Vielen Dank für die Infos



Die Pedale waren an diesem Tag das erste mal auf dem Bike.... UND auch das letzte mal. Bin vorher Shimano XT gefahren und wollte nun ein bißchen mehr Halt wenn ich mal auf anspruchsvolleren Trails nicht sofort reinkomme.
Um es kurz zu machen:
das Einklicken ist undefiniert
das Ausklicken genau so
die Federspannung ist unzureichend - selbst voll vorgespannt
ungewolltes Ausklicken ist möglich, da sich beide Elemente des Rastmechanismus bewegen - Bei voller Beschleunigung bin ich zwei mal raus geflogen (mit neuen Cleats!)
Das schlimmste aber ist der halt um die Längsachse - der Fuß fällt permanent von links nach rechts, was ein sehr unsicheres Gefühl gibt. Es fühlt sich fast so an als würde man auf einem Betonei stehen.

Fahre jetzt wieder Shiamno (SPD DX PDM 647 oder so) und bin vollauf begeistert. Sattes uns extrem schnelles Einklicken bei sehr gutem Halt. CB hatte ich nie, halte auch nix von den dünnen Käfigen (für meinen Einsatz!), denn mit dem tiefem Tretlager des 301er kommt man des öfteren mit dem Pedal auf dem Boden oder nen Stein... und das halten die CB nicht aus - besonders nicht wenn man über 0,1T wiegt (siehe mtbr.com). 
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch mal die Z-Freeride von Time. Die fand ich auch gut, nur leider hat die Lagerung nach 4 Monaten das zeitliche gesegnet.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

NoBraxs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rokkshox (19. Juni 2009)

sly_84 schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich auch mal eine längere Tour - Alpencross und Co mit dem Fahrrad machen. Das Fuel EX hat mir dafür aber eindeutig zu wenig Bergab-Ressourcen.



LOL. 

Mit dem Touren-/AM-Fully "Fuel EX" kannst du mindestens genauso gut eine Alpenüberquerung unternehmen
und bist damit vermutlich auch noch schneller weil leichter unterwegs.

Wenn die Knie fast am Lenker anstoßen, dann ist der Rahmen zu klein 
und etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit macht sich bei längeren Touren positiv bemerkbar.
Durch eine starke Überhöhung kann zu viel Druck auf den Armen lasten 
und zudem sieht ein zu kleiner Rahmen auch merkwürdig aus.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Snipy78 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich muss mit 1,95 das 21,5er fahren weil das 19,5er etwas zu klein ist, auch wenn ich lieber kleinere Räder hab. Mit 1,90 hätt ich mich ev. anders entschieden. Aber das 21,5 ist alles andere als träge im vergleich zu anderen fahrrädern. Nur in engen Kurven muss/müsste man halt umsetzen


----------



## _tom_ (20. Juni 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hallo leute!
> 
> bin erst jez auf das forum gestoßen, hab ein remedy7 vom letzten jahr. bin damit sehr zufrieden, fahr jez ein knappes jahr ohne größere probleme. nur is mir letzten herbst ein recht großer stein gegens unterrohr geknallt, der hat einen schönen krater hinterlassen. is aber soweit kein problem, wollt nur mal fragen ob auch sonst noch wer bemerkt hat dass die rohre doch ziemlich anfällig sein dürften. bei einem enduro dürft sowas normal nit passiern oder?





von einem steinschlag oder von einem steinernen einschlag ? finds interessant weils ( was du da schreibst stimmt sicherlich ) doch so ausschaut als wär das unterohr nem stein über die pelle gerutscht..


----------



## Freerider_1 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Nobrax
danke für Deine ausführliche Beschreibung.
Habe mir jetzt die CB Mallet 2 bestellt.
Viele Grüsse


----------



## Snipy78 (21. Juni 2009)

Kurze Frage: Was für Reifen in welcher Breite würdet ihr fürs Remedy empfehlen, mit denen ich meine 2.4er NNs für reine samtpfotiges Bergabsurfen ersetzen kann, wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal keien Tour fahre? 
D.h. Reifen mit viel Pannenschutz bei wenig Luftdruck (1,5 - da hab ich dauernd Platte mit den NNs) und wesentlich besseren Grip, mit denen ich aber mal höchstens zur Not 200hm bergauf kurbeln muss. Preis eher günstig (Kauftipp?) da der Einsatz dieser eher die Ausnahme bleibt.


----------



## Vaderchen (21. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr seit geraumer Zeit den Maxxis Minion DH. Pannensicher und deutlich besseren Grip als der NN. 
Rollt zwar auf Straße etwas schwerer, aber seitdem habe ich meine NNs nie wieder aufgezogen.


----------



## L0cke (21. Juni 2009)

sorry falscher fred


----------



## mhedder (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Snipy78,

fahre auf meinem Remedy vorn den Muddy Mary in 2,35" (Gooex Gluey Mischung) und hinten den Fat Albert Rear in 2,4". Beide als Normale Reifen mit dem Bontrager Tubelesskit und NoTubes Milch. 
Absolut dicht und saumäßiger Gripp am Vorderrad bei ca. 1 Bar Druck... 

Rollwiderstand ist meiner Meinung nach noch tourentauglich...


----------



## noco (21. Juni 2009)

Diese Kombi scheint mir sehr sinnvoll - gut zum hochkurbeln und runter mit viel Spass!
Guten Grip vorne wo`s wichtig ist und der fette Albert reicht für die meisten Fälle hinten auch.

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (21. Juni 2009)

Um wieder etwas Bilder zu bringen:






Wenn's für den Wald schon zu dunkel ist, muss der Campus als Spielplatz dienen


----------



## Grashalm (21. Juni 2009)

zufällig gefunden; Remedy in Action:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kbHvKWIvAg"]YouTube - Shokef's Ghost (HD!)[/ame]


----------



## Snipy78 (21. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Infos!
Aber nicht das ich mich unklar ausdrücke: ich bleib schon bei den NNs, suche explizt einen 2. Satz Reifen fürs gelegentliche reine bergabfahren. Welche max. reifenbreite bei Schwable und Maxis passt denn eigentlich drauf?


----------



## Rischar (21. Juni 2009)

Danke für's Video!
Es macht nicht nur Spaß zuzuschauen, sondern man sieht auch ein gut aussehendes Mountainbike, was richtig gut fährt


----------



## noco (22. Juni 2009)

@Snipy

Ah ja, dann gibt´s von mir den Tip: 
Big Earl Wet von Bontrager! 
Hab sie in La Palma draufgehabt jeden Tag 3000hm abwärts - null Problem und wirklich guter Grip. 
Wurde kürzlich in einer der letzten FREERIDE Ausgaben beim Test vom Session FR als ausgesprochen guter Reifen hervorgehoben.
Hatte sie in 2,6 drauf - aber würde eine evtl. eine Nr. kleiner wählen.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## speedos (22. Juni 2009)

Gibt es hier jemand, der einen Vorbau in 90er Länge fährt?! Da bei meinem originalen ein Gewinde verdröselt ist, muß ich mir leider einen neuen leisten...
Ist die Länge des originalen 75mm oder 80mm? Hab hier im Forum beides gelesen, selbst gemessen komm ich auf 75mm.
Wenn jemand so eine Kombi fährt, bitte Erfahrungsberichte posten. 
Soll wahrscheinlich der Syntace 			Superforce werden. Bin auch hier für Alternativen offen.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## REMEDY-9 (22. Juni 2009)

Hi, hab den 75mm Syntace Superforce an einem 21,5 er R 9 - passt perfekt. Länge kommt halt auch etwas auf persönliche Vorliebe an, bei mir z.B. großer Rahmen und eher kürzerer Vorbau, andere bevorzugen einen kleinen Rahmen mit langem Vorbau zum Ausgleich (obwohl ichs umgekehrt für sinnvoller halte).


----------



## talasfan (22. Juni 2009)

REMEDY-9 schrieb:


> (obwohl ichs umgekehrt für sinnvoller halte).


 
Sehe ich auch so, ich fand den originalen 80er schon beim Downhill grenzwertig kopflastig.


----------



## talasfan (22. Juni 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @Snipy
> 
> Ah ja, dann gibt´s von mir den Tip:
> Big Earl Wet von Bontrager!
> ...


 
Hat mal jemand einen Michelin  DH Mud 3 in 26 x 2.20 / 54-559 / 33 TPI / 1230 g / schwarz / GW
gefahren ? Die Abbildungen zeigen immer eine extreme Profiltiefe - so als wenn sie sich nie zusetzen könnten. Wer hat Erfahrungen damit ?
Gruss Talasfan

26 x 2.20 / 54-559 / 33 TPI / 1230 g / schwarz / GW


----------



## stylefaktor (22. Juni 2009)

rollt richtig be*******en, nur im tiefsten Matsch emphehlenswert - dort aber fast unschlagbar, toller Durchschlagschutz, absolut nix für Touren, sehr sehr speziell, super auf tiefen lehmigen DH's mit viel Wiese bei Wetter, wo man meist nicht freiwillig draußen ist.


----------



## talasfan (22. Juni 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> rollt richtig be*******en.


*so ähnlich wie Maxxis Minion F Downhill Reifen 26 x 2.35 oder noch schlechter ?*


----------



## noco (22. Juni 2009)

talasfan schrieb:


> *so ähnlich wie Maxxis Minion F Downhill Reifen 26 x 2.35 oder noch schlechter ?*



Boah - der saugt dir den letzten Tropfen Saft aus der Wade! 
Hab den nach 2 Wochen wieder runtergeschmissen, weil ich danach aussah wie der in der Werbung ganz oben! 

Bernd


----------



## Snipy78 (22. Juni 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @Snipy
> 
> Ah ja, dann gibt´s von mir den Tip:
> Big Earl Wet von Bontrager!
> ...



Interessant, geht der Wet auch für trocken - nicht dass der nach 3 Tagen fertig is   Es gäbe ja eine Dry Version. Und wieso war 2.6 zu breit für den Rahmen? Danke für Infos!


----------



## noco (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Snipy,

der Reifen ist überhaupt nicht zu breit für den Rahmen und er ist ähnlich wie der MM eigentlich gar kein ausgesprochener "Wet" Reifen, also er funktioniert auf allen Untergründen super.
Ich hatte nur keinen schmäleren zur Verfügung und denke nur daß eine schmälere Version etwas agiler und damit dem Bike noch besser entsprechen würde.
Bin auch überzeugt, dass ein schmälerer Big Earl in der Robustheit und Grip nicht schwächer wäre.
Hab aber den dicken immer noch und werd ihn auch sofort wieder montieren wenn´s mal wieder grob wird. 

Bernd


----------



## Vaderchen (23. Juni 2009)

talasfan schrieb:


> *so ähnlich wie Maxxis Minion F Downhill Reifen 26 x 2.35 oder noch schlechter ?*



Der Mud Reifen dürfte deutlich schwergängiger sein. Ich habe nur den Vergleich NN zu MM und muss sagen das der nach 200km nicht viel schlechter als der NN rollt, aber im Grip diesem in Längen voraus ist. Gilt aber auch nur auf Straßen. Im Gelände läuft der Reifen recht locker.
Von daher fahre ich auch meine Touren mit dem und wer fährt die schon auf Straße. 
Davon abgesehen hab ich nun seit 400km keinen Platten mehr gehabt während die NNs wohl schon 4x platt gewesen wären.


----------



## Remedy8 (26. Juni 2009)

Mehr Info´s zu den Bildern unter: www.bikeabout.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (26. Juni 2009)

Wie es aussieht, ist das Trek Remedy 7 ausverkauft.....
Freund von mir wollte sich noch eines kaufen, aber keiner kann
mehr liefern.

Gruss Sushi


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Juni 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, ist das Trek Remedy 7 ausverkauft.....
> Freund von mir wollte sich noch eines kaufen, aber keiner kann
> mehr liefern.
> 
> Gruss Sushi



Nicht ganz. Mein Händler "Stonebite"  aus Sissach (Kanton Baselland in der Schweiz) hat noch ein 7er (Grösse ?) und zwei 8er (Grösse 17.5 und 19.5). Ist ja nicht so weit Weg von München (ca. 5h).


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. Juni 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Mein Händler "Stonebite"  aus Sissach (Kanton Baselland in der Schweiz) hat noch ein 7er (Grösse ?) und zwei 8er (Grösse 17.5 und 19.5). Ist ja nicht so weit Weg von München (ca. 5h).



DAnke, ich werde gleich mal ne Email hinschicken!
Das Remedy 7 müsste halt ein 19,5 sein

Gruss Sushi


----------



## es geht auch an (27. Juni 2009)

an meinem original hinterrad (kendal nevegal 2,35) vom remedy
löst sich die reflektierende schicht vom rest des reifens.
und beim fahren ist da deutlich ein knacken zu hören.....

hatte schon jmnd das gleiche problem? den reifen werd ich wohl einschicken/wegschmeissen müssen ? mit kleben wird da wohl nix mehr gehen....

was haltet ihr denn so vom kendal nevegal?


----------



## sramx9 (27. Juni 2009)

löst sich bei mir auch. interessiert mich nicht weiter. wenn es zu viel wird schneide ich es ab. reifen an sich finde ich jetzt nicht schlecht. durchschlagschutz ist nicht so dolle. und bei (deftigen) anstiegen dreht er bei trockenem untergrund schon mal durch. 

gruß
jörg


----------



## jojada1 (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
bin vor kurzem zwei Wochen mit meinem Remedy 7 in der Toskana zum Singletrailsurfen unterwegs gewesen. Letztes Jahr war ich mit meinem RM Slayer SXC am gleichen Spot. Das Trek geht wesentlich besser bergauf und ist um eine Klasse tourentauglicher. Das Trek lenkt sich sehr präzise,lässt sich auch in engeren Trails sehr agil und wendig bewegen,  lädt zum Bunny-Hop und anderen Spielchen ein, sackt auch im steilen Gelände bergauf kaum ein (ein großer Nachteil beim RM SXC) und fährt bergab auch in engeren Kurven wie auf Schienen. Nach 450km Off-Road mit vielen schönen Singletrails aller Schwierigkeitsgrade bin ich von den Fahreigenschaften meines Trek sehr begeistert. Zwei Dinge stören mich allerdings: Die Kenda Nevegal sind sehr anfällig gegen Durchschläge und haben deutlich weniger Grip als die MuddyMary, außerdem beobachte ich das Phänomen, dass der Hinterbau beim plötzlichen und starken Abbremsen mit der Vorderrad-Bremse sehr ruckartig und schnell ausfedert. Das ist eigentlich eine bekannte FSR/Horst-Link-Krankheit....Die Lyrik U-Turn arbeitet sehr gut, hat aber für mein Gewicht (80KG) eine etwas zu straffe Feder. Ansonsten: Ein Top Bike für (fast) jeden Einsatzzweck....


----------



## Remedy8 (29. Juni 2009)

Servus Leute!

Ich verkaufe meine *Kind Shock KS I 900 R*, Kaufdatum 8. Mai 2009, mit Rechnung gegen Gebot!

Macht mir ein Angebot! Über den Preis kann man(N) reden...

Gruß Kristian


----------



## martinf (29. Juni 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> Ich verkaufe meine *Kind Shock KS I 900 R*, Kaufdatum 8. Mai 2009, mit Rechnung gegen Gebot!



Wieso? Unzufrieden?


----------



## Remedy8 (29. Juni 2009)

martinf schrieb:


> Wieso? Unzufrieden?



Nein, habe einfach nur gemerkt, dass ich die Stütze nicht wirklich brauche. Bin wohl doch mehr der gemäßigte Tourenfahrer, welcher durch die Stütze eine Klasse "aufsteigen" wollte in Richtung Hardcore ;-) 
("Schuld" an diesem Bestreben war folgender Artikel/Vergleichstest: http://content.delius-klasing.de/interfaces/payment/?id=3849)
Und als Student versuche ich immer, nicht verwendete Sachwerte in liquide Mittel zu "konvertieren"! Die Stütze ansich ist top!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (29. Juni 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Und als Student versuche ich immer, nicht verwendete Sachwerte in liquide Mittel zu "konvertieren"!
> Gruß



Als Student das Remedy 8 finde ich schon ziemlich krass. Bei mir als Student gab's "nur" das Siebener 


Hier mal neues Fotomaterial. 





Kommentare erwünscht 



Bei mir wird morgen die Feder meiner Lyric ausgetauscht. Wie sich herausstellte, haben sie mir - obwohl meine Körpermaße plus Gewicht aufgenommen wurden - eine falsche Feder eingebaut. Sollte das der Trek Händler kostenlos machen?


----------



## Remedy8 (29. Juni 2009)

@ Rischar:

Habe mein 8er zum Preis des 7er´s bekommen! War das Letzte (!) 8er in Deutschland in Größe XL... Ende September 2008!
Sache geklärt? ;-)

Kommentar zu deinem Bild: goil!


----------



## Casper (29. Juni 2009)

Hello Remedy Folks

Hatte dieses Wochenende die Möglichkeit das Remedy 7 zum 2ten mal zu testen. Diesmal in 19.5 Zoll, was auch der bevorzugten Grösse entspricht. Bin begeistert von dem Teil, kleinere Nachteile: Tretlager eher etwas tief und störendes Kettenrasseln, da die Strebe relativ nahe der Kurbel angeordnet ist. Vorteil: Spielfreude, Lenkpräzision, Uphill. das 17.5 Zoll war noch eine ganze Menge verspielter, würde es ein 18.5 Zoll geben so wär die Maschine gekauft. Gruss an die Remedy fan Gemeinde. Weiss schon jemand was 2010 abgeht, gibt es Pics im Netz?


----------



## noco (29. Juni 2009)

@Remedy8
Hab meine G-Dropper auch nicht mehr drin und da hast du recht, dass man so eine Stütze in den meisten Fällen nicht braucht. Zuviel überflüssiges Gewicht und Gedöns am Bike. Bin z.Zt. am AM touren (Heimgarten u. Kampenwand) da wird halt die Stütze im Tal rausgezogen und am Gipfel reingeschoben - das wars u. mehr brauch ich nicht.
Allerdings wenn´s mit Lenzerheide klappt nehm ich sie auf jeden Fall mit, denke führ sowas ist die dann schon nicht schlecht.

@Rischar
Da wünscht man sich gleich wieder das nächste WE herbei und zur Abwechslung vielleicht mal keinen Regen - schönes Bild!


----------



## sramx9 (30. Juni 2009)

hmmm... ich werde mir garantiert über kurz oder lang eine Stütze kaufen. Aber ohne Remote am Lenker. Je nach Tour stört mich das Sattelrunterundwiederraufspiel schon einigermaßen.


----------



## Rischar (30. Juni 2009)

Danke, das freut mich!

Jetzt habe ich endlich auch die passende Feder in meiner Lyric und es fährt sich um Welten besser. An dieser Stelle will ich noch den Trek Store in München loben: super freundlich, entgegenkommend und schnell arbeiten sie auch noch!

Dafür hatte ich eben meinen ersten Platten mit dem Remedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (1. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> hmmm... ich werde mir garantiert über kurz oder lang eine Stütze kaufen. Aber ohne Remote am Lenker. Je nach Tour stört mich das Sattelrunterundwiederraufspiel schon einigermaßen.



nur mit Remote! 
alles andere ist nur ne halbe Sache. z.B wurzeliger steiniger flacher Trail, der in verblockte Steilstufen übergeht-> auf der Holperpiste kannst Du die Hand nicht vom Lenker nehmen sonst verreißt es Dich, also mußt Du vor der Steilstufe wieder stehenbleiben um Dir zwischen die Beine langen zu können...

Für mich nur noch mit Bedienung vom Lenker aus

In den Alpen braucht man sie meist eh nicht, aber in den Mittelgebirgen ist das schon sinnvoll


----------



## sramx9 (1. Juli 2009)

Akzeptiere bei meinen Strecken diese "nicht 100%ige" Lösung - will einfach keinen weiteren Zug und Hebel am Rahmen und Lenker haben.


----------



## robby (1. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Kommentare erwünscht


Bild ist zu groß


----------



## mamo80 (1. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Als Student das Remedy 8 finde ich schon ziemlich krass. Bei mir als Student gab's "nur" das Siebener




... deswegen is es bei mir auch "nur" das 7er geworden, die 900â¬ mehrpreis fÃ¼rs 8er warn mir dann doch zu happig.

wobei i selbst wenn i mehr kohle ghabt hÃ¤tt wohl das 7er gnommen hÃ¤tt... 

ps: in klagenfurt (Ã¶sterreich) steht beim Mountainbiker ein 2009er 8er VorfÃ¼hrer, absolut neuwertig, um 2800,- in 19,5 Zoll


----------



## sramx9 (1. Juli 2009)

Über die 900 Tacken Unterschied wurde ja schon weiter vorne diskutiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ist schon arg viel.


----------



## Helium (1. Juli 2009)

Weiß schon jemand was über das Remedy 2010?
Wann werden sie neuen Trek Modelle vorgestellt?


----------



## Remedy8 (1. Juli 2009)

Helium schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand was über das Remedy 2010?
> Wann werden sie neuen Trek Modelle vorgestellt?


Das würde mich auch brennend (!) interessieren...

Werden uns aber wohl noch bissel gedulden müssen :-(

Gruß Kristian


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Juli 2009)

ich wills gar nicht wissen, sonst sieht mein 2009er gleich wieder von gestern aus...


----------



## Casper (1. Juli 2009)

Dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr lange, jetzt wo über all Specialized Enduro Bilder im Netz aufgetaucht sind.


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. Juli 2009)

Casper schrieb:


> Dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr lange, jetzt wo über all Specialized Enduro Bilder im Netz aufgetaucht sind.



Nur finde ich, dass das neue Enduro zum :kotz: aussieht...

Sushi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (1. Juli 2009)

Casper schrieb:


> Dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr lange, jetzt wo über all Specialized Enduro Bilder im Netz aufgetaucht sind.



Wo genau kann ich denn solche Bilder finden?


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. Juli 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Wo genau kann ich denn solche Bilder finden?



hier:

http://www.velovert.com/Reportage_VTT_en_direct/34/207/Tous-les-autres-velos


----------



## mamo80 (1. Juli 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> ich wills gar nicht wissen, sonst sieht mein 2009er gleich wieder von gestern aus...



und mein 2008er erst! zum glück hat sich zum 09er nit viel getan, daher is meins noch nit ganz so aaaalt 

muss allerdings zugeben, dass das neue speci enduro so schlecht nit ausschaut, is in jedem fall eine verbesserung zum alten/aktuellen!
trinkflasche geht a noch rein, is ja schon mal was. so viele enduros gibts eh nit wo man noch einen halter montiern kann


----------



## mamo80 (1. Juli 2009)

_tom_ schrieb:


> von einem steinschlag oder von einem steinernen einschlag ? finds interessant weils ( was du da schreibst stimmt sicherlich ) doch so ausschaut als wär das unterohr nem stein über die pelle gerutscht..http://img200.imageshack.us/i/p9060022p.jpg/



hy tom,

nein es war definitiv ein faustgroßer stein den ich mit ca. 30-40km/h voll mitn vorderrad erwischt hab und der dann gegens unterrohr geknallt is. zum glück is er nit gegens schienbein, weiß gott wie das dann ausgesehn hätt...

denk mal dass beim aufsetzen auf einer kante der schaden sogar geringer gewesen wäre, außer man dropt aus ca 1,5m direkt drauf.


----------



## Remedy8 (1. Juli 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> und mein 2008er erst! zum glück hat sich zum 09er nit viel getan, daher is meins noch nit ganz so aaaalt
> 
> muss allerdings zugeben, dass das neue speci enduro so schlecht nit ausschaut, is in jedem fall eine verbesserung zum alten/aktuellen!
> trinkflasche geht a noch rein, is ja schon mal was. so viele enduros gibts eh nit wo man noch einen halter montiern kann



Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde es eher besch...eiden!

Ich stehe nach wie vor zu meinem ´08er R8!


----------



## sramx9 (1. Juli 2009)

Zum 2010er Remedy: interessiert mich nicht wirklich. Habe meins für die nächsten 3-5jahre gekauft. Sabber nicht jeder Neuerung entgegen.

Zum Speci: hmmm... mal in echt schauen. Auf dem Bild gefällt es mir ganz gut.


----------



## Remedy8 (2. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Zum 2010er Remedy: interessiert mich nicht wirklich. Habe meins für die nächsten 3-5jahre gekauft. Sabber nicht jeder Neuerung entgegen.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben: Mein Remedy ist auch eine langfristige Investition gewesen... ich schaue mir die neuen Räder trotzdem gerne an. Technik ist einfach etwas faszinierendes!


----------



## coldberg (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
und ich kann endlich morgen mein Remedy 7 abholen jeeee!!

Gruße

Tomi


----------



## Rischar (2. Juli 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur unterschreiben: Mein Remedy ist auch eine langfristige Investition gewesen...



Sollte es auch, oder nicht?
Ich denke, optisch und vor allem auch technisch haben wir eins der bestes Fahrräder in dieser Klasse - ach was: DAS Beste! 
Egal, wie die Nachfolger oder Konkurrenten aussehen, sie werden kaum schöner/besser sein. 
Oder sagt doch mal ehrlich, was stört euch dem Remedy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (2. Juli 2009)

@ Remedy8 - wenn es in den Heften auftaucht werde ich es auch mit Interesse lesen - werde aber nicht im WWW nach den neuesten Bilder jagen oder alle 30min bei Trek schauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




@ Coldberg - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@ Rischar - genau sooo isses


----------



## Remedy8 (2. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ Remedy8 - wenn es in den Heften auftaucht werde ich es auch mit Interesse lesen - werde aber nicht im WWW nach den neuesten Bilder jagen oder alle 30min bei Trek schauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaderchen (2. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Oder sagt doch mal ehrlich, was stört euch dem Remedy?



mmm Nix?


----------



## bikeop (2. Juli 2009)

ich denke, es wird keine grossen änderungen am 2010er remedy geben, wieso auch? das ding ist von der ästhetiischen seite her schwer zu überbieten, es funzt und verkauft sich supi gut.
also wird es neue farben haben, aktuelle anbauteile, es wird möglicherweise die fehlenden zwischengrössen geben, vielleicht iscg aufnahme, evtl eine hammerschmidt version, eine carbonversion(?)...

bin auch schon neugierig - mein 2009er geb ich trotzdem nicht so schnell her...


----------



## Rischar (2. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ Remedy8 - wenn es in den Heften auftaucht werde ich es auch mit Interesse lesen - werde aber nicht im WWW nach den neuesten Bilder jagen oder alle 30min bei Trek schauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Remedy8 schrieb:


>





bikeop schrieb:


> bin auch schon neugierig - mein 2009er geb ich trotzdem nicht so schnell her...






Wieso regnet's eigentlich jeden Tag zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr immer? Wird Zeit, dass der Sommer richtig beginnt.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. Juli 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hy tom,
> 
> nein es war definitiv ein faustgroßer stein den ich mit ca. 30-40km/h voll mitn vorderrad erwischt hab und der dann gegens unterrohr geknallt is. *zum glück is er nit gegens schienbein, weiß gott wie das dann ausgesehn hätt...*



Das kann ich auch unterschreiben. Mir ist das gleiche passiert. Ein grosser Stein ist mir im Downhill vom Vorderrad weggesprungen, allerdings nicht an den Rahmen, sondern ans grosse Kettenblatt. Das hat es sogleich geschnetzelt. Es ist stark verbogen worden und gleich dazu noch gebrochen. Ich habe mir auch gedacht, gut dass es den Stein nicht ans Schienbein geschleudert hat, denn sonst hätte es womöglich mein Schienbein genauso zertrümmert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rokkshox (2. Juli 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch unterschreiben. Mir ist das gleiche passiert.
> Ein grosser Stein ist mir im Downhill vom Vorderrad weggesprungen, allerdings nicht an den Rahmen,
> sondern ans grosse Kettenblatt. Das hat es sogleich geschnetzelt. Es ist stark verbogen worden
> und gleich dazu noch gebrochen. Ich habe mir auch gedacht, gut dass es den Stein nicht ans Schienbein geschleudert hat,
> denn sonst hätte es womöglich mein Schienbein genauso zertrümmert...


Hmm, wenn man öfters heftige Downhillstrecken runterbrettert, dann sollte man mal über Knie- bzw. Schienbeinprotektoren nachdenken.

Hast du als es das Kettenblatt zerlegt hat noch eine kontrollierte Bremsung hinbekommen?


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. Juli 2009)

Eine Bremsung habe ich in dem Moment gar nicht gemacht. Ich habe nur einen riessen Schlag gehört, sonst nichts. Ich bin weiter gebrettert. Erst als ich aufs grosse Kettenblatt schalten wollte,habe ich gemerkt, dass etwas nicht stimmt. Die Kette ist vom grossen Blatt immer wieder aufs mittlere runtergefallen. Dann habe ich angehalten und dann erst habe ich das Malheur entdeckt.

Schienbeinprotektoren habe ich selten dabei. Ich fahre meistens grössere/längere Touren, da kommen öfters mehr als eine Abfahrt dazu. Aber ich sollte vielleicht daüber nachdenken, die mal einzupacken.


----------



## greb (2. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Hab mir gestern auch ein Remedy 7 gegönnt! 

Mir ist daheim beim näheren inspizieren aufgefallen, dass auf der linken unteren Hinterradstrebe (die weiße beim 7er Remedy) ein Loch hat, welches ganz schon tief rein geht. Habt ihr das Loch überklebt oder einfach gelassen? Habt ihr das Loch überhaupt?


----------



## Freerider_1 (2. Juli 2009)

Grüss Dich Greg
über das "Loch" bzw. die "Löcher" an der Rechten und Linken Kettenstrebe wurde weiter vorne im Tread schon diskutiert. Ist normal. Hat jedes Remedy. Kannst Du mit nem Korken verschliessen oder einfach nur so lassen.

Zu den Protektoren...
auf Enduro / Freeride Touren hab ich meine Schienbein - Knie Protektoren immer dabei. War auch schon oft froh daran, nicht wegen nem Sturz sondern wegen Steinschlag, Dornen, Äste etc....
Auf "normalen" Touren fahre ich aber auch ohne


----------



## BikerDurden (2. Juli 2009)

hey greb,

ich hab wegen den Löchern auch nichts gemacht..sind normal 

ich finde die SLX Kurbel an dem Bike irgendwie extrem geil..hab selber eine dran allerdings nur als 2er Kettenblatt mit Bashguard 

Wegen Protektoren, also ich fahre meistens immer mit dem 661 Kyle Strait 
die finde ich ganz geil, wobei du halt keinen schutz hast wende mit fläddies fährst so wie ich...

No risk no fun 

Gruß


----------



## Scherbi123 (2. Juli 2009)

wegen dem loch.. ich lass es einfach so.. kommt zwar oft viel dreck hinein, aber den griegt man wieder leicht hinein!

protektoren.. ich fahre oneal knee shin guards! und oft auch elbow guards..

habt ihr das neue scott voltage fr eigentlich schon gesehen? ein würdiger konkurrent für das remedy! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=408117 ich poste halt den thread, damit ihr es euch noch ansehen könnt, wenn ihrs noch nicht gesehen habt!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/401574 so gefällt mir das bike ziemlich! ein remedy so umzubauen, das es ähnlichkeiten mit dem scott hat wär auch geil. halt freeride und slopestyle orientriert.. glaubt ihr, das funktioniert?


----------



## noco (2. Juli 2009)

> habt ihr das neue scott voltage fr eigentlich schon gesehen? ein würdiger konkurrent für das remedy!



Geht´s noch?

Bernd


----------



## Scherbi123 (2. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Geht´s noch?
> 
> Bernd



ja das scott kann man fast genauso einsezten wie das remedy, außer für lange touren, oder sehe ich das falsch?

ich finde die technick vom scott zwar geil, aber ich bleib trotzdem für ein paar jäärchen bei meinem remedy!


----------



## noco (2. Juli 2009)

> aber ich bleib trotzdem für ein paar jäärchen bei meinem remedy!


 

Bernd


----------



## Scherbi123 (2. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Bernd



laut gesetz darf ich noch kein bier trinken.. aber cheers! 

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (2. Juli 2009)

greb schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab mir gestern auch ein Remedy 7 gegönnt!
> 
> Mir ist daheim beim näheren inspizieren aufgefallen, dass auf der linken unteren Hinterradstrebe (die weiße beim 7er Remedy) ein Loch hat, welches ganz schon tief rein geht. Habt ihr das Loch überklebt oder einfach gelassen? Habt ihr das Loch überhaupt?




gratuliere zum kauf! das 2009er R7 is das einzige der neuen modelle das mMn besser aussieht als das vorgängermodell. nit dass i mit meim letztjährigen unzufrieden bin, aber die ausstattung und auch die optik is beim neuen einfach besser... 

....und das loch is mir bis heute eigentlich gar nit aufgefalln

zum thema schoner: wenn i länger wo hochfahr (so 1000HM) nimm i meine dainese mit, aber zu 90% fahr i ohne rucksack, da passn die dinger dann nirgends rauf. sicher würds irgendwie gehn, aber als alter CC racer ...


----------



## clemson (2. Juli 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> ja das scott kann man fast genauso einsezten wie das remedy, außer für lange touren, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> ich finde die technick vom scott zwar geil, aber ich bleib trotzdem für ein paar jäärchen bei meinem remedy!



das Remedy ist eher Ransom Klasse als Voltage......
das VOltage ist für Bikepark, Freeride, Slopestyle entwickelt.....das ist nicht das Primäre Gebiet des Remedys..........


----------



## Remedy8 (2. Juli 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> ja das scott kann man fast genauso einsezten wie das remedy, außer für lange touren, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> ich finde die technick vom scott zwar geil...




Scott wäre ja nun überhaupt keine Alternative für mich! Einmal Trek, immer Trek! Außer Scott verschenkt eines Tages Bikes


----------



## greb (2. Juli 2009)

Wegen dem Loch: danke an alle für die Antworten! 

Komm gerade von meiner ersten Runde zurück. Vergeblich habe ich eine schöne Offroad Strecke gesucht. Bin nur ein bischen durch den Wald, aber dort war es noch so feucht und sehr schlammig. 

Zum Fahrgefühl: Hatte vorher ein Stevens Glide ES von 2007 und ich fühle mich schon nach der kleinen Runde auf dem Remedy viel sicherer bergab bezüglich möglichem Überschlag.

Die Griffe sind für mich nicht die richtigen, da werde ich mir etwas anderes besorgen. Oder Handschuhe. Mal sehen... 

Will gleich noch mal raus und noch nicht schlafen gehen!!


----------



## coldberg (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
mein remedy 7 ist endlich da!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remedy8 (3. Juli 2009)

coldberg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein remedy 7 ist endlich da!!!!!!!!


Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!
Und gegen ein paar nette Bilder hätte hier wohl auch niemand etwas 

Gruß Kristian


----------



## coldberg (3. Juli 2009)

Servus,
ich lade grade!!Und bald remedy in action 

Schöne gruße

Tomi


----------



## Remedy8 (3. Juli 2009)

coldberg schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich lade grade!!Und bald remedy in action
> 
> Schöne gruße
> ...


Goil! Ich warte...!


----------



## coldberg (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

und hier sehr  frische Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (3. Juli 2009)

gute Fahrt und immer genug Druck im Reifen


----------



## BikerDurden (3. Juli 2009)

coldberg herzlichen Glückwunsch 

hau rein und du wirst merken das siebener ist der Burner 

sobald es bei mir aufhört zu Pissen werde ich auch mal mein Schmuckstück in die Hale of Fame stellen 

wünsch dir auf jeden viel spass mit dem Bike...gute Fahrt 

Grüße


----------



## es geht auch an (3. Juli 2009)

hab an meinem remedy 8 ein knacken beim betätigen der hinterradbremse
und wenn ich dann wieder kräftig in die kurbel trete knackt es nochmal
und dann is wieder gut.......
bis zum erneuten bremsen mit der hinterradbremse...

also ich glaub beim ersten knacken (bremsvorgang)verkantet sich irgendwo was 
und beim reintreten lößt es sich dann wieder.

kennt das jmnd von seinem remedy 8 2009er  bzw von seiner XT bremse???

schonmal DANKE im voraus


----------



## BOBMIG (3. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ziehe mal im Stehen die Bremse an und probier, ob sich das Rad einige mm vor und zurück schieben lässt. Dann könnte sich die Bremsscheibe gelockert haben oder die Bremse am Rahmen. Bei mir hatten sich die Schrauben gelöst, da knackte es dann auch. War aber die Juicy5, nicht die XT.

Gruß
Bobmig


----------



## Rokkshox (3. Juli 2009)

greb schrieb:


> Die Griffe sind für mich nicht die richtigen, da werde ich mir etwas anderes besorgen. Oder Handschuhe. Mal sehen...



Handschuhe sind nie verkehrt, vor allem wenn einem der Bock mal abwirft ....


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## greb (3. Juli 2009)

@coldberg:
Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem Remedy! 

Habe mir heute eine klare Folie gekauft und das noch schöne Unterrohr und die linke hintere Seitenstrebe wegen Steinschlägen zugeklebt.   Die Folie hab ich in einem Motorrad Geschäft gekauft und ist geschätzte 1mm stark und hat 15 Euro gekostet.  (Blackbird Racing COLORED CRYSTALL SHEETS 5051/80 3pcs clear)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (3. Juli 2009)

Gute Idee mit der Folie! 
Wenn ich auch eine haben will, wie nennen sich diese Folien?


----------



## es geht auch an (3. Juli 2009)

BOBMIG schrieb:


> Hi,
> ziehe mal im Stehen die Bremse an und probier, ob sich das Rad einige mm vor und zurück schieben lässt. Dann könnte sich die Bremsscheibe gelockert haben oder die Bremse am Rahmen. Bei mir hatten sich die Schrauben gelöst, da knackte es dann auch. War aber die Juicy5, nicht die XT.
> 
> Gruß
> Bobmig



merci !!!
bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, 
aber den verdacht hatte ich auch 
und werd das dann morgen früh gleich checken.....muss ja was mit der bremse zu tun haben,
zumal ich das problem seit meinem laufrad-wechsel mit neuer bremsscheibe habe. 
hatte zwar schraubensicherung benutzt, aber irgendwas muss da locker sein....

grüsse


----------



## Markpa (3. Juli 2009)

servus,

wollte euch mal was fragen. bemerke bei meinem 8er nach ca. 500 km spiel sobald ich es am sattel anhebe. scheint von der hülse/dämpferaufnahme zu kommen. kennt jemand das problem? 

danke und gruss
mark


----------



## BikerDurden (3. Juli 2009)

so, da es jetzt aufgehört hat zu pissen und die Sonne wieder da ist...

hier die versprochenen BILDER


----------



## Remedy8 (4. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400694&highlight=remedy) gibt es interessante Bilder zu einem Umbau auf FOX DHX 5 Air!


----------



## BikerDurden (4. Juli 2009)

Hi Remedy 8

sieht ja sehr schön aus...ist die Luftkappe nicht bissle dicht an dem Rahmen 

Streift da wirklich nichts? --> Durchschlag oder so hätte ich eventuell gedacht??

ANsonsten echt


----------



## mhedder (4. Juli 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> so, da es jetzt aufgehört hat zu pissen und die Sonne wieder da ist...
> 
> hier die versprochenen BILDER



@BikerDurden: Sieht echt schick aus... 

Was meiner Meinung nach stört sind die roten Aufkleber auf den EX-1750. Kann man die entfernen, oder ist da mit Klarlack drüberlackiert?

Was hast Du für einen Lenker verbaut? Ist das erste Rad an dem ein weißer Lenker nicht sch**** aussieht... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## BikerDurden (4. Juli 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> @BikerDurden: Sieht echt schick aus...
> 
> Was meiner Meinung nach stört sind die roten Aufkleber auf den EX-1750. Kann man die entfernen, oder ist da mit Klarlack drüberlackiert?
> 
> ...



danke fürs kompliment...das ist ein Reverse lenker in 710mm wenn ich mich nicht irre..aber der ist leider vom wildbader lift in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden...
Die roten gleber sind nicht drüberlackiert ich finde die aber geil..

Gruß Tille


----------



## greb (4. Juli 2009)

@BikerDurden:
Wie schwer ist dein Rad komplett bzw. wie schwer sind deine kompletten Laufräder (mit Bremsscheibe, Mantel, Schlauch, hinten mit Kassette, usw. - also einfach wenn du sie komplett mit allem drum und dran aus dem Rad nimmst)? Hab meine originalen nachgewogen: 2054g vorne, 2609g hinten. Bin nämlich auch am überlegen, ob ich mir einen neuen Laufradsatz gönnen soll


----------



## es geht auch an (4. Juli 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> wollte euch mal was fragen. bemerke bei meinem 8er nach ca. 500 km spiel sobald ich es am sattel anhebe. scheint von der hülse/dämpferaufnahme zu kommen. kennt jemand das problem?
> 
> ...



kenne das nur von einem anderen rad....
war aber die buchse des dämpferauges......einfach ausgetauscht und gut wars



PS mein knacken ist jetzt wieder weg....war tatsächlich ne schraube am bremssattel locker geworden trotz schraubensicherung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (5. Juli 2009)

greb schrieb:


> @BikerDurden:
> Wie schwer ist dein Rad komplett bzw. wie schwer sind deine kompletten Laufräder (mit Bremsscheibe, Mantel, Schlauch, hinten mit Kassette, usw. - also einfach wenn du sie komplett mit allem drum und dran aus dem Rad nimmst)? Hab meine originalen nachgewogen: 2054g vorne, 2609g hinten. Bin nämlich auch am überlegen, ob ich mir einen neuen Laufradsatz gönnen soll



hallo greb,

mein bike wiegt komplett 14,4kg wobei ich noch die Big Earl Flat Paddles ersetzten werde und dann auf die 14,1kg kommen werde.

Was meine LRS-Satz komplett wiegt, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen bzw. muss ich erst nochmal wiegen. SObald ich dazu komme werde ich es dir sagen. Ich habe jetzt erst kürzlich mein laufrad vorne gewogen ohne bremsscheibe, da waren es ca. 1600g wenn ich es noch richtig im kopf hab  und die 203er Hope scheibe ist ja auch nicht so schwer. also vermute ich dass ex vorne ca.1900g sind. 

aber wie gesagt sobald ich was neues weis werde ich mich melden


----------



## Rokkshox (6. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Gute Idee mit der Folie!
> Wenn ich auch eine haben will, wie nennen sich diese Folien?



Die nennt sich *Steinschlagfolie* und ich habe mir sie letzte Woche auch in einem Mottorrad-Laden geholt
- durchsichtig und im DIN A4 für 5 . Aber die gibt's auch in Radläden zu kaufen.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Freerider_1 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 
wenn Ihr gerade über Gewichte diskutiert will ich mein R8 auch posten:
R8 19,5"
Modifikationen zur "Seríe"
- Ergon Griffe GA1 S
- Vorbau Bontrager Race Lite 100m
- CB Joplin 75mm
- CB Mallet 2 
- Fat Albert Evo 2,4
- SQLab 611

Gewicht 14,9kg


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen ... bin kurz ausm urlaub zurück und begebe mich morgen in den 2ten  achja mir gehts gut ... aber die letzten schulferien soll man ja ausnutzen ...

naja back to topic: ich kann mich momentan nicht zwischen den 316er & 516er Spicy's von Lapierre und dem Trek Remedy 7 endscheiden ...

mir ist ne schnell absenkbare Gabel wichtig und mit dem gesamten bike sollte ich mit meinen 90kg schon nen paar Sprünge machen können. Tourentauglich wäre nat. auch erforderlich da 8km vom Berg entfernt.Jetzt bleiben folgende Fragen:

- lässt sich das Trek oder das Lapierre später besser mit anderen Teilen verändern/tunen (auch von der Optik her) ?

- welcher rahmen hällt mehr aus?

- welches ist das Geld wert?

- welches ist im Unterhalt teurer? (denke da an Wartung von Fox Teilen)


Danke @ all


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. Juli 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ... bin kurz ausm urlaub zurück und begebe mich morgen in den 2ten  achja mir gehts gut ... aber die letzten schulferien soll man ja ausnutzen ...
> 
> naja back to topic: ich kann mich momentan nicht zwischen den 316er & 516er Spicy's von Lapierre und dem Trek Remedy 7 endscheiden ...
> 
> ...



Ich Stand vor der selben Entscheidung und bei mir ist es das Remedy 7 in 19,5 geworden. Bin beide MTB Probegefahren Spicy 516 und Remedy 7
und danach habe ich mich fürs Trek entschieden.
Der Hinterbau beim Trek, hat mir einfach ein wenig mehr zugesagt.
Nicht das derSpicy Hinterbau schlecht ist, nein nein....wie gesagt war
schwer die Entscheidung. Optisch finde ich beide geil

Zum guten Schluss, habe ich das Remedy von nem Trek Aussendienstler 
zu nem Preis bekommen, da konnte ich nicht NEIN sagen

Beides gute Räder...
Welches mehr aushält, ist schwer zu sagen, denke aber die nehmen sich nichts...


Gruss Sushi


----------



## Maxwie (6. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

gestern bin ich wieder mal auf meinem Remedy utnterwegs gewesen. Nach der Einführungszeit in der ich hauptsächlich an der Sattelhöhe experimtiert hab, bin ich mitlerweile voll und ganz zufreiden. Geht super bergab und super bergauf. Nur noch eine Sache stört mich. Auf meiner Normalen Runde (ca 30 km ) fliegt mir immer zwei bis dreimal die Kette runter, das muss vlt. nicht sein. 
Meint ihr da lohnt sich schon eine Schaltbare Kettenführung zu montieren (und wenn ja welche? ) oder ist das so normal?
Ansonsten lohnt sich der wechsel auf Fat Albert im bezug auf den Grip? ( Das Problem mit dem mehr an Rollwiederstand habe ich durch mehr Training kompensiert   )

Schönen Abend noch

Max


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Juli 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> ... Nur noch eine Sache stört mich. Auf meiner Normalen Runde (ca 30 km ) fliegt mir immer zwei bis dreimal die Kette runter, das muss vlt. nicht sein.
> Meint ihr da lohnt sich schon eine Schaltbare Kettenführung zu montieren (und wenn ja welche? ) oder ist das so normal?
> 
> Schönen Abend noch
> ...



Passiert mir auch ständig, wenn es ruppig wird. Über eine KeFü denke ich auch nach. Wird wohl was für kommendes Jahr.


----------



## Maxwie (6. Juli 2009)

hmm was heißt ständig? auch so zwei bis drei mal auf tour? öfter wirds bei mir leider nicht allzu ruppig. Meinste das lohnt sich da?
welche wolltest du denn nehmen?

Gruß


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Juli 2009)

na ja, richtig ruppig wird es nicht auf jeder Tour. Halt im Bikepark oder auf ruppigen, schnelleren Downhills. 

ich schiele auf diese hier http://www.heidy-tuning.ch/kettenfuehrung/24a6bc99890d3cd03/index.html  von Heidy Tuning "Führungswechsel". Die wiegt mit Bashguard nur 180g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaderchen (6. Juli 2009)

Habe mir auch deswegen eine Kefü dranmachen lassen. Momentan Shiftguide mit 2 Blättern und Bashguard. Überlege aber noch auf die neue ZweiG zu wechseln da das doch mal 400g weniger sind.


----------



## Maxwie (6. Juli 2009)

ist das denn dann noch voll tourentauglich, weil ich bin echt voll der tourenfahrer nur rappelts halt bei bergab immer die doofe kette runter!


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Juli 2009)

Für 3Kb tut es unter Umständen auch die coparni Carbon Halteplatte(14g!) und eine Rolle von Shaman(enduro) oder Nc17(Stinger). Das kommt dann so auf unter 60g und hält bei mir in Verbindung mit nem Saint die Kette immer an ihrem Platz.


----------



## jemand (6. Juli 2009)

CR3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin 1.70 mt. gross und meine Schrittlänge ist 70,5 cm.
> Hatte vor dem Kauf nur Gelegenheit das 17.5 Zoll zu fahren und es passte schon ganz gut aber eben nicht perfekt. Leider ist der Spung von 15.5 auf 17.5 gross und deshalb ist es schwer sich zu entscheiden. Habe dann das 15.5 bestellt und bekommen und es passt einfach besser zu meiner Grösse und vor allem Beinlänge. Auf dem Sticker für die Grösse steht 15.5 und darunter "real 16.0, habe einen 75 mm (mitte/mitte) drauf und einen Command Post mit ca. 1,5 cm Versatz. Den Versatz benötigt benötigt man den sonst tretet man zu "gerade" nach unten und das geht ins Kreuz.
> ...




danke für die Info. Ghet mir ähnlich, das 17.5er kommt mir einfach groß vor - aber ich werd schon noch ein 15.5er finden


----------



## noco (6. Juli 2009)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Habe mir auch deswegen eine Kefü dranmachen lassen. Momentan Shiftguide mit 2 Blättern und Bashguard. Überlege aber noch auf die neue ZweiG zu wechseln da das doch mal 400g weniger sind.



Ich hab ja die ZweiG schon ne Weile dran und war recht zufrieden damit. Nun hat mich aber auf Dauer die sehr laute Rolle dann so genervt, dass ich sie (die Rolle!) einfach ausgebaut hab und siehe da, sie ist eigentlich unnötig...die Kette kann nicht nach innen und nicht nach aussen.
Bin so jetzt 2x 1000hm hoch und schön ruppig runter und hatte gar keine Probleme und die Führung ist so nicht mehr zu hören!
Ich fahr übrigens 22/36 - das passt für mich optimal.

Bernd

Die "Moonboot-Variante" find ich auch ganz gut!
Aber wie laut oder leise ist denn die?


----------



## Markpa (6. Juli 2009)

bezüglich der runterfallenden kette kann ich euch nur empfehlen mal die kettenspannung und  vor allem die länge zu übeprüfen. hatte auch immer das problem, dass die kette bei jedem downhill bzw. jeder höheren wurzel die kette runtersprang. ein kettenglied raus und seitdem 500 km mit etlichen z. t. heftigen downhills kein einziges mal mehr kettenspringen oder chainsuck.

gruss mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (6. Juli 2009)

> ein kettenglied raus



Ja, da ist auch was dran - hab ich btw. auch gemacht. 
Einfach hinten und vorne auf groß/groß schalten und die Kette so weit kürzen, dass das Schaltwerk mindestens 45° nach vorne zeigt - eher noch etwas mehr, denn so fährt man ja eh nicht! Also kann man die Kette auch noch ein wenig straffer ziehen und muß trotzdem nicht befürchten dass es Probleme gibt.

Bernd


----------



## speedos (6. Juli 2009)

Kann mich Mark nur anschließen.

Hatte auch öfters probleme mit der abspringenden Kette gehabt. Nach dem ich ein Ketten-Glied rausgenommen habe, bin ich bis jetzt problemlose 500 km gefahren.


----------



## Markpa (7. Juli 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> wollte euch mal was fragen. bemerke bei meinem 8er nach ca. 500 km spiel sobald ich es am sattel anhebe. scheint von der hülse/dämpferaufnahme zu kommen. kennt jemand das problem?
> 
> ...



Nachdem sich das Spiel hier in Livigno nochmals deutlich vegrössert hat, habe ich mir mitten auf dem Trail die Dämpferaufnahme nochmal ein wenig genauer angeschaut und mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass bei der oberen Dämpferaufnahme der Schraubbolzen fast herausgefallen wäre. Wieder richtig festgeschraubt ist das Problem logischerweise verschwunden. War ganz schön knapp... 

Gruss Mark


----------



## Vaderchen (7. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Ich hab ja die ZweiG schon ne Weile dran und war recht zufrieden damit. Nun hat mich aber auf Dauer die sehr laute Rolle dann so genervt, dass ich sie (die Rolle!) einfach ausgebaut hab und siehe da, sie ist eigentlich unnötig...die Kette kann nicht nach innen und nicht nach aussen.
> Bin so jetzt 2x 1000hm hoch und schön ruppig runter und hatte gar keine Probleme und die Führung ist so nicht mehr zu hören!
> Ich fahr übrigens 22/36 - das passt für mich optimal.
> 
> ...



die 22/36er Lösung fahre ich derzeit auch. Die SG Rolle ist recht angenehm leise. Nur das Gewicht stört mich etwas. 
Die neue ZweiG soll ja leiser sein. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## noco (7. Juli 2009)

> Nachdem sich das Spiel hier in Livigno nochmals deutlich vegrössert hat, habe ich mir mitten auf dem Trail die Dämpferaufnahme nochmal ein wenig genauer angeschaut und mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass bei der oberen Dämpferaufnahme der Schraubbolzen fast herausgefallen wäre. Wieder richtig festgeschraubt ist das Problem logischerweise verschwunden. War ganz schön knapp...
> 
> Gruss Mark



Da sollte jeder mal nachschauen, ist jetzt das 2.mal dass ich das mitkriege.

Bernd


----------



## noco (7. Juli 2009)

Im übrigen bin ich bis auf weiteres nicht mehr im Remedy Club dabei - vor 5 Std. wurde in Unterhaching mein Remedy geklaut.

Bernd


----------



## sramx9 (7. Juli 2009)

ach du sch.....
beileid
hoffentlich taucht es wieder auf ( hoffnung stirbt zuletzt )

gruß
jörg


----------



## Remedy8 (7. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Im übrigen bin ich bis auf weiteres nicht mehr im Remedy Club dabei - vor 5 Std. wurde in Unterhaching mein Remedy geklaut.
> 
> Bernd


Auch von meiner Seite Beileid! Bist Du versichert?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. Juli 2009)

Wie konnte das passieren? Hast Du es aus den Augen gelassen, oder wurde bei Dir eingebrochen und es aus deinem verschlossenen Keller geklaut???


----------



## noco (7. Juli 2009)

> Bist Du versichert?


Eher nicht, muss jetzt noch einiges klären und kann dann heute auch nicht mehr viel schreiben - meine Tastatur ist schon ganz nass....weil 

Macht es nicht wie ich - passt immer auf euren Schatz auf! Immer!

Danke für euer Beileid, eigentlich hab ich´s nicht verdient.

Bernd

Habs neben dem Eingang eines Bikeshops abgestellt - hat gepisst wie sau und kein Mensch unterwegs.....natürlich nicht abgesperrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_1 (7. Juli 2009)

So ein Dreck!
Hast mein Mitgefühl Bernd!°


----------



## sramx9 (7. Juli 2009)

du hast es doch wohl nicht ohne schloss aus den augen gelassen ?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. Juli 2009)

er hat es wohl doch aus den Augen gelassen. Das wird Dir eine teure Lehre sein. Mein Beileid.


----------



## Rischar (7. Juli 2009)

Ahhhh. Ich fühle auch mit dir!
Das war ein R 9, oder? War irgendetwas daran modifiziert oder besonders?

Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber vielleicht wohnt der Dieb ja in Freising und zeigt sich... Ich halte mich bereit, falls ich ein R 9 sehe, das Jemand fährt, der dessen nicht würdig ist


----------



## Remedy8 (7. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ahhhh. Ich fühle auch mit dir!
> Das war ein R 9, oder? War irgendetwas daran modifiziert oder besonders?
> 
> Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber vielleicht wohnt der Dieb ja in Freising und zeigt sich... Ich halte mich bereit, falls ich ein R 9 sehe, das Jemand fährt, der dessen nicht würdig ist


Und ich könnte den Odenwald "überwachen"...und wehe dem...


----------



## noco (8. Juli 2009)

> War irgendetwas daran modifiziert oder besonders?




Es ist weiss mit schwarzen Dekorstreifen (08er)
Gustav M
Schwarzer Reverse Lenker
PRO Vorbau
SQ-Lab 611 Sattel
Kettenführung G-Junkies
Weisse Fox 36 Float
Highroller vo, Swampthing hi
Mavic 321 hi +
FR 440
RH 17,5"


----------



## sebest (8. Juli 2009)

Oh shit! Direkt vorm Amazing? Gibt´s ja nicht. Werd mal sämtliche Spezl aktivieren - wenn des irgendwo in München auftaucht, wird der Dieb des noch arg bereuen.
Cheers Sebastian.


----------



## Rokkshox (8. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Habs neben dem Eingang eines Bikeshops abgestellt - hat gepisst wie sau und kein Mensch unterwegs.....natürlich nicht abgesperrt!


OMG, viel einfacher kann man es einem Dieb echt nicht machen!  


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## tobsen* (8. Juli 2009)

Hey,

nach etlichen qualitätsproblemen mit meinem Tomac Snyper bin ich seit 2 Wochen auch stolzer Bestitzer eines Remedy 8
Und ich kann mich nur anschließen, das bike rockt!!

War damit auch gleich in Winterberg. Bei Interesse kann ich ja mal ein paar Bilder posten...

greetings tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (8. Juli 2009)

tobsen* schrieb:


> ...Bei Interesse kann ich ja mal ein paar Bilder posten...


Da fragst Du noch? Her damit! Sofort


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Juli 2009)

tobsen* schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> nach etlichen qualitätsproblemen mit meinem Tomac Snyper bin ich seit 2 Wochen auch stolzer Bestitzer eines Remedy 8
> Und ich kann mich nur anschließen, das bike rockt!!
> ...



Ja gratuliere zum Remedy 8 viel Spaß damit.....

Gruss Marco


----------



## Rischar (8. Juli 2009)

@noco:
okay. Ich halt die Augen offen 
Aber was machst du jetzt? Wenn wir ehrlich sind, bestehen ja kaum Chancen, dass du dein Schmuckstück wieder bekommst. Kauft du dir ein neues Remedy?


----------



## tobsen* (8. Juli 2009)

So hier mal zwei pic's von der dh in winterberg...









Hoffe es gefällt...


----------



## es geht auch an (8. Juli 2009)

tobsen* schrieb:


> So hier mal zwei pic's von der dh in winterberg...
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffe es gefällt...






nice
....und so trockene trails......bei uns schüttets nur wie s%$


----------



## noco (8. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> okay. Ich halt die Augen offen
> Aber was machst du jetzt? Wenn wir ehrlich sind, bestehen ja kaum Chancen, dass du dein Schmuckstück wieder bekommst. Kauft du dir ein neues Remedy?



Danke an alle die mit mir fühlen - tut "remedy" mäßig gut! 
Und natürlich wird´s wieder ein Remedy - was anderes kommt nicht in Frage! 

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy78 (8. Juli 2009)

Blöde Frage: Wie kann man son Radl versichern ohne auf eine hausratsversicherung zurückzugreifen?


----------



## BikerDurden (9. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Danke an alle die mit mir fühlen - tut "remedy" mäßig gut!
> Und natürlich wird´s wieder ein Remedy - was anderes kommt nicht in Frage!
> 
> Bernd



Hey Bernd auch mein Beileid...

vielleicht taugt das was..
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/196674/cat/42

da verkauft jemand sein Remedy 8? weiß ja nicht ob du des haben willst 

Gruß 
BikerDurden


----------



## r11gs (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
hat von Euch zufällig noch einer eine VAN Gabel mit konifiziertem Steuerrohr rumliegen zum Verkaufen?
Ich würde gern mein Remedy von Float auf VAN umbauen.

vg
Robert


----------



## MATaFIX (9. Juli 2009)

r11gs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat von Euch zufällig noch einer eine VAN Gabel mit konifiziertem Steuerrohr rumliegen zum Verkaufen?
> Ich würde gern mein Remedy von Float auf VAN umbauen.
> 
> ...



Ist zwar in der Schweiz, aber ganau was du suchst...

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=10160


----------



## r11gs (9. Juli 2009)

ja aber leider so teuer wie neu! meine preisvorstellung liegt fÃ¼r eine gebrauchte VAN36 so bei 600â¬

vg


----------



## Michaone (9. Juli 2009)

tobsen* schrieb:


> So hier mal zwei pic's von der dh in winterberg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




de Poser


----------



## nori (9. Juli 2009)

r11gs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat von Euch zufällig noch einer eine VAN Gabel mit konifiziertem Steuerrohr rumliegen zum Verkaufen?
> Ich würde gern mein Remedy von Float auf VAN umbauen.
> 
> ...



Hi, habs durch Zufall gelesen. Nen Freund von mir verkauft seine Van36 bei Ebay. Hat allerdings kein Konifiziertes Gabelrohr, dafür wirds aber vermutlich billiger...


http://http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-36-van-R-Federgabel_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a12Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c72Q3a1229Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem27a9efb339QQitemZ170354783033QQptZSportQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported

Hoffe das empfindet niemand als Spam.

Grüße
Nori


----------



## Rischar (9. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Danke an alle die mit mir fühlen - tut "remedy" mäßig gut!
> Und natürlich wird´s wieder ein Remedy - was anderes kommt nicht in Frage!
> 
> Bernd



Das wollte ich hören! 



Mal was Anderes (negatives):
Ich habe heute mein Hinterrad vom Händler abgeholt, der hat es gerichtet. Dabei ist ihm aufgefallen, wie sehr die Felge schon verbeult ist - dafür, dass sie erst 4 Wochen alt ist. Also keine richtig großen Beulen. Aber ich war trotzdem erschrocken!
Ich muss sagen, dass ich das Remedy schon nicht sanft behandel und ich kein großer Felgenexperte bin, aber sollte sie nicht etwas mehr aushalten...?

Ist euch bei euren Felgen schon etwas negatives aufgefallen?


----------



## Remedy8 (9. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Das wollte ich hören!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus!

Also bei mir ist soweit (noch) alles im grünen Bereich! Hatte schon diverse Steinschläge welche minimale (!) Spuren in der Felge hinterlassen haben, aber nicht in der Art, dass es jetzt ein Problem darstellen sollte... zumindest hoffe ich das


----------



## noco (9. Juli 2009)

@BikerDurden 

Ohh! Dank dir, das ruft ja geradezu: nimm mich!
....und nur 30km Luftlinie entfernt! 

Nur - äh, hmm -"besondere Konstellationen" lassen einen Schnellschuss jetzt nicht zu.
Will für die Übergangsphase das gelbe Rad (Fotoalbum) wiederbeleben und mir die nächsten 3 Monate mein neues Remedy in Ruhe aussuchen.
Neben dem Totalverlust ist halt besonders übel dass ich das Radl gerade für Lenzerheide präpariert hatte.
Aber das Fieber hat mich schon wieder gepackt - Stunde null hab ich schon 3 Tage hinter mir.

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scherbi123 (9. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes (negatives):
> Ich habe heute mein Hinterrad vom Händler abgeholt, der hat es gerichtet. Dabei ist ihm aufgefallen, wie sehr die Felge schon verbeult ist - dafür, dass sie erst 4 Wochen alt ist. Also keine richtig großen Beulen. Aber ich war trotzdem erschrocken!
> Ich muss sagen, dass ich das Remedy schon nicht sanft behandel und ich kein großer Felgenexperte bin, aber sollte sie nicht etwas mehr aushalten...?
> 
> Ist euch bei euren Felgen schon etwas negatives aufgefallen?



hat die felge vom vorderrad auch was?
bei meiner hinteren felge sind 7 eher leichte dellen darin und speichen waren sehr locker. händler (ex rad-profi) meinte, das ich wahrscheinlich zu wenig druck im reifen habe, aber das es (noch) nicht so schlimm ist, das ich ein neues laufrad brauche..

kannst du mal ein foto posten?

edit: bisschen weiter vorne müsste 1 seite sein, wo nur über die laufräder diskutiert wurde.


----------



## Maxwie (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

muss nochmal auf das Kettenführungsthema zurück kommen. Hat jemand von eich ne Führung vobn E13 montiert gibts die überhaupt schaltbar? Ich hab da bis jetzt nur positives drüber gelesen.

gruß


----------



## Vaderchen (10. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich die Produktpalette übersehe, sind die alle nicht schaltbar.


----------



## coldberg (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe seit 2 wochen Remedy 7 , gleich am anfang schutzfolie gekauft und unterrohr aufgeklebt, wo schaltzüge sich befinden genau so, trotzen kleine stein und schon passiert lack weg hier bild:


Das ist echt ärgelich ich kann nicht ganze Fahrrad aufkleben verdammt!!!!
oder doch????
Ist bei euch auch so was passiert???

Schöne grusse für alle Trek fahrrer

Tomi


----------



## Rischar (10. Juli 2009)

Hmm ein Foto wird schwierig. Wiegesagt, es sind keine sehr starken Beulen und sie sind nicht gut zu erkennen - aber wohl zu erfühlen, wenn ich mit dem Finger an der Felge entlang fahre. Deshalb kann ich sie per Foto kaum einfangen. Ich würde sagen, an etwa 8 Stellen ist die Felge um etwa 1 mm nach innen gebeult... Nach bloß einem Monat ist das schon erschreckend! Und nein, am Vorderrad ist die Felge komplett intakt.

Ich versuche bei Gelegenheit trotzdem mal ein Foto zu schießen.


----------



## Maxwie (10. Juli 2009)

Also mein Händler hat mir (ohne Aufpreis) das ganze Rad großflächig mit Folie beklebt. Fast überall halt. Bis jetzt hat sich das auch bewahrt

gruß


----------



## Rischar (10. Juli 2009)

@coldberg
auf deinen Fotos ist leider nichts zu erkennen. Aktiviere doch mal den Makromodus und fotografiere noch etwas weiter weg


----------



## Maxwie (10. Juli 2009)

Also ich sehe da auch nix ist unscharf (Handy?) versuch ma nochmal etwas schärfer bitte!

Ich hab bisjetzt wegen der folie noch keine probs mit solchen Lackplatzern oder beulen


----------



## coldberg (10. Juli 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da auch nix ist unscharf (Handy?) versuch ma nochmal etwas schärfer bitte!
> 
> Ich hab bisjetzt wegen der folie noch keine probs mit solchen Lackplatzern oder beulen




Okey also nochmal!!

die zwei dunkle punkten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (10. Juli 2009)

Also erkennen kann ich da jetzt was  sieht für mich nach kleinen steinchen aus. Da hilft wohl wirklich nur folie drüber, an der stelle ist bei mir auch folie.

Gruß

Max


----------



## tobsen* (10. Juli 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> muss nochmal auf das Kettenführungsthema zurück kommen. Hat jemand von eich ne Führung vobn E13 montiert gibts die überhaupt schaltbar? Ich hab da bis jetzt nur positives drüber gelesen.
> 
> gruß



Also ich hab bei seit seit Dienstag die Kefü Shaman Enduro dran. Funktioniert mit allen drei Kurbelblättern und macht auch sonst nen guten Eindruck. Morgen geh ich in den bikepark beerfelden, mal schauen wie sie sich dort schlägt...


----------



## Michaone (10. Juli 2009)

auf die bin ich ma gespannt.. hast die selbst montiert?

ich krieg übrigens ne neue formula  die kriegens auch mit mehrfach entlüften und basteln net hin 

so geh jetzt aufs brezelfest  bis moin früh..


----------



## tobsen* (10. Juli 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> auf die bin ich ma gespannt.. hast die selbst montiert?
> 
> ich krieg übrigens ne neue formula  die kriegens auch mit mehrfach entlüften und basteln net hin
> 
> so geh jetzt aufs brezelfest  bis moin früh..



Kann mal jemand das Großmaul mit seinem Fritzz aus dem fred hier schmeißen


----------



## Rischar (10. Juli 2009)

tobsen* schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei seit seit Dienstag die Kefü Shaman Enduro dran. Funktioniert mit allen drei Kurbelblättern und macht auch sonst nen guten Eindruck. Morgen geh ich in den bikepark beerfelden, mal schauen wie sie sich dort schlägt...



Hört sich gut an! Berichte uns auf jeden Fall, wie es war und ob, sie was taugt


----------



## bikeop (10. Juli 2009)

coldberg schrieb:


> Okey also nochmal!!
> 
> die zwei dunkle punkten!!!



bevor du alles mit folie zukleisterst: stell dir das bike ins wohnzimmer und tu fernsehen schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coldberg (11. Juli 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> bevor du alles mit folie zukleisterst: stell dir das bike ins wohnzimmer und tu fernsehen schauen...



Hi,
bike steht so wieso in schlafzimmer (süse träume hihihihi)


Grusse

Tomi


----------



## Trekyy (11. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute 

kann jemand eine Bike Tasche für das Remedy 7 in 17,5 empfehlen 

fliege bald ins ausland und brauche was fürs flugzeug .............

mfg


----------



## Janne4ever (11. Juli 2009)

fährt hier jemand um die 1,90m ein Remedy in 17,5 oder ist schon mal eins Probe gefahren? Könnte ein Remedy 8 bekommen allerdings in 17,5 . Obberrohr find ich mir 595 eigentlich passend, soll kein Bike für lange Touren sein. Allerdings find ich das Sattelrohr sehr kurz. 

vielelicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen.


----------



## Michaone (11. Juli 2009)

also ich bin 183 und ich find das 17,5 vom tobsen zu klein für mich...


----------



## mhedder (11. Juli 2009)

Janne4ever schrieb:


> fährt hier jemand um die 1,90m ein Remedy in 17,5 oder ist schon mal eins Probe gefahren? Könnte ein Remedy 8 bekommen allerdings in 17,5 . Obberrohr find ich mir 595 eigentlich passend, soll kein Bike für lange Touren sein. Allerdings find ich das Sattelrohr sehr kurz.
> 
> vielelicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen.



Bin 182cm groß und fahre ein 17,5er. Für meine Bedürfnisse die optimale Größe. Glaube aber nicht, dass bei 8cm mehr die Sattelstütze noch weit genug raus geht...
Bei deiner Größe wäre ein 19,5er wohl schon verspielt genug...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Janne4ever (11. Juli 2009)

Mhm, danke erstmal.  Debek da hilft wohl nur, draufsitzen. 
Ist zwar ein gutes angebot aber die falsche größe kaufen wär schlecht.


----------



## Vaderchen (11. Juli 2009)

Bin 186 und mein 17,5er ist hart an der Grenze. Bei 190cm musst du schon das größere nehmen oder dir selbst eine längere Sattelstütze bauen.


----------



## Janne4ever (11. Juli 2009)

Wie lang ist die Stütze die im 17,5er drin ist?


----------



## Michaone (11. Juli 2009)

es geht doch net nur um die stütze.. das ganze handling geht drauf.. bissl kleiner is zwar immer gut, aber das is ZU klein für dich..


----------



## tobsen* (11. Juli 2009)

Da muss ich dem micha ausnahmsweise mal recht geben Ich bin mit 179cm net grad der größte und hab beim 17,5 die Sattelstütze schon ziemlich weit draußen!!

Hier in Mannheim steht aber noch ein Remedy 8 in 19,5 wenn du unbedingt eins willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (11. Juli 2009)

Also ich 190 cm hoch hab das 19,5 und kleiner geht glaub ich echt net für touren hab die Sattelstütze (allerdings kisdhock) 3cm überm Limit damit die Knie nicht meckern! Also ich würde mich wunder wenn bei der größe 17,5 passt.

gruß
Max


----------



## Vaderchen (11. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, das kannst du knicken. Meine Stütze ist 1cm tiefer als die Max. Markierung. Kindshock geht da garnicht da die Knie das einfach nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Maxwie (11. Juli 2009)

@ Vaederchen : du hast aber jetzt wiedr die Originalstütze montiert oder ? Die scheint ja um einiges Länger zu sein als die kindshock. Manchmal hätte ich auch gern noch einen zentimeter mehr!

Gruß


----------



## REMEDY-9 (12. Juli 2009)

Hatte gestern schon die neue MOUNTAINBIKE im Briefkasten, im Test diesmal u.a. "7 ideale Alpencross-Bikes". Dabei auch Remedy 9. Erstaunliches Ergebnis: Bewertung mit "überragend" neben dem neuen 301er LV (bekommt ab 2010 einen potenteren Hinterbau 150mm). Fahre auch mit dem R9 eine traillastige Transalp im Sept. und fühle mich bestätigt 
Jetzt gehts erst mal nach Garmisch - Grüße.


----------



## Remedy8 (12. Juli 2009)

REMEDY-9 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern schon die neue MOUNTAINBIKE im Briefkasten, im Test diesmal u.a. "7 ideale Alpencross-Bikes". Dabei auch Remedy 9. Erstaunliches Ergebnis: Bewertung mit "überragend" neben dem neuen 301er LV (bekommt ab 2010 einen potenteren Hinterbau 150mm). Fahre auch mit dem R9 eine traillastige Transalp im Sept. und fühle mich bestätigt
> Jetzt gehts erst mal nach Garmisch - Grüße.


Ja, man(n) soll den Tatsachen in die Augen schauen: das Remedy ist einfach nur top!

Gruß und schönen Sonntag noch!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## Freerider_1 (12. Juli 2009)

tobsen* schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei seit seit Dienstag die Kefü Shaman Enduro dran. Funktioniert mit allen drei Kurbelblättern und macht auch sonst nen guten Eindruck. Morgen geh ich in den bikepark beerfelden, mal schauen wie sie sich dort schlägt...


 
Grüss Dich Tobsen 
da bin ich auch mal gespannt drauf!
Grüsse
Tobias


----------



## tobsen* (12. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen an alle!!!

Also die Shaman Kefü macht eine sehr gute Figur!! Die Kette ist gestern nicht einmal runtergesprungen. Ebenso konnte ich endlich über Wurzelteppiche heizen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass mir die Kette den schönen Rahmen zerstört. Das Geräusch von der Kette auf der Rolle is auch akzeptabel... Bin da aber auch net empfindlich. Einen höheren Widerstand beim treten konnte ich definitiv nicht feststellen...

Ich hab mir die Alu Version bei bmo bestellt und zwei Tage später war sie auch schon da. Zu meinem Händler gefahren, dem zehn euro in die Hand gedrückt und ne halbe Stunde später wars fertig.

Alle die auch mit einer ständig runterspringenden und an den Rahmen schlagenden Kette kämpfen müssen, kann ich das Teil dringends empfehlen. Denn das hat damit definitiv ein Ende!!

Hoffe ihr konntet nen Eindruck gewinnen. Bei Fragen einfach loslegen...


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Freerider_1 (12. Juli 2009)

Grüss Dich Tobsen,
danke für Deine Infos.
Fährst Du die "normale" 22-32-44 Zähne?
Grüsse
Tobias


----------



## tobsen* (12. Juli 2009)

Ja genau... Standard Kurbel mit 22-32-44


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (12. Juli 2009)

regenschlappe drauf und los nachher?


----------



## tobsen* (12. Juli 2009)

Sicher?? Wohin?? Geh jetzt erstmal zum mc's was frühstücken


----------



## Michaone (12. Juli 2009)

haja warum net.. muss erst bissl lernen, aber nachher geht.. muss aber erst ma wieder nüchtern werden 

so um drei vier!?


----------



## Rischar (12. Juli 2009)

ist das diese Kettenführung:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aman-Racing-Enduro-Kettenfuehrung::10306.html
?


----------



## tobsen* (12. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> ist das diese Kettenführung:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aman-Racing-Enduro-Kettenfuehrung::10306.html
> ?




Ja genau die ist es... Wie gesagt, ich kann sie nur empfehlen. Endlich muss ich keine Angst mehr haben, dass die Kette den Rahmen zerschlägt.


----------



## Vaderchen (12. Juli 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> @ Vaederchen : du hast aber jetzt wiedr die Originalstütze montiert oder ? Die scheint ja um einiges Länger zu sein als die kindshock. Manchmal hätte ich auch gern noch einen zentimeter mehr!
> 
> Gruß



Nicht ganz. Fahre nun Thomson Elite. Die ist lang genug und auch leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casper (12. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schon eine HP bezüglich 2010 Modelle entdeckt?

Bin mal echtgespannt was da so abgehen wird.

Gruss


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Juli 2009)

So bin gerade zurück aus Österreich/Ellmau, konnte das Remedy 7 jetzt mal richtig testen und bin begeistert!!
Was mich am meisten überrascht hat, ist die Bremsleistung der Juciy 5
echt top.
Der Hinterbau ist sowieso erste Sahne und sehr antriebsneutral bei ca 800hm.
Geht auch bergauf absolut genial, das Remedy.

Nur die Sattelstütze muss ich noch etwas kürzen, sonst passt alles.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Rischar (12. Juli 2009)

tobsen* schrieb:


> Ja genau die ist es... Wie gesagt, ich kann sie nur empfehlen. Endlich muss ich keine Angst mehr haben, dass die Kette den Rahmen zerschlägt.



Sauber  und teuer ist sie auch nicht...
dann wird sie wohl demnächst bestellt


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Juli 2009)

tobsen, ist die echt so schwer? Mußtest du an der Kurbel rumfeilen, bei der Carbon Enduro ist das wohl manchmal nötig, da das Ding dicker als ein Spacer?


----------



## tobsen* (12. Juli 2009)

Nein da wurde nirgends rumgefeilt... Spacer weg und Kefü dran

Morgen fahr ich nach Winterberg und wenn ich dann abends dazu komme, kann ich mal von der montierten Kefü ein paar Bilder machen und sie hier reinstellen wenn es euch interessiert.

Naja, also ich finde nicht dass das teil sonderlich schwer ist. Mich stört es aber auch nicht ob das bike jetzt 100 oder 200 gramm mehr wiegt. Ich will damit keinen Alpencross fahren.


----------



## es geht auch an (13. Juli 2009)

weiss jmnd wo ich die shaman enduro carbon in WEISS bekomme ????

finde nur das silberne bzw schwarze modell.....


----------



## paul.lahner (13. Juli 2009)

moin leudde,

hab mich auch für ein remedy entschieden.bekommt man die aktuellen modelle schon günstiger,weil ja bald die 2010er kommen?und hat jemand ein tip,wo es ein remedy 7 oder 8 günstig zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## paul.lahner (13. Juli 2009)

so,habe ein angebot für ein remedy 8 = 2950 euro inkl. versand. das ist doch ein guter kurs,oder????????

noch eine frage zur verbauten xt bremse. ist es eine centerlock ???


----------



## sramx9 (13. Juli 2009)

~ 2.900 ohne Versand - das hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## Freerider_1 (13. Juli 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> so,habe ein angebot für ein remedy 8 = 2950 euro inkl. versand. das ist doch ein guter kurs,oder????????
> 
> noch eine frage zur verbauten xt bremse. ist es eine centerlock ???


 
Nein, ist 6 Loch Befestigung der Scheibe. Kein Centerlock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Juli 2009)

@all

Wie zufrieden seit ihr mit der SLX Schaltung und den SLX Triggern?

Macht es sinn zu wechseln auf Sram X0 Schaltwerk und Sram X9 Trigger?

Ich würde beides für 150 bekommen.....oder sollte ich Auf SLX bleiben?
Bin eigentlich schon zufrieden

Gruss Marco


----------



## Grashalm (13. Juli 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Wie zufrieden seit ihr mit der SLX Schaltung und den SLX Triggern?
> 
> ...


 Ja wechsel aufjedenfall- deine Fahrkünste werden ins unermessliche steigen.


----------



## sramx9 (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich fahre so, dass das Schaltwerk auch mal flöten gehen kann - habe keine Lust darauf zu achten ( bezahle dann lieber ein neues slx ) - das ist ein ENDURO und nicht so ein "hutschi-gutschi-in Wolle packen-CC-SuperleichtbauRad" - meine Meinung


----------



## Rischar (13. Juli 2009)

Richtig.

Also ich bin vorgestern im direkten Wechsel meine SLX und eine XT Schaltung gefahren. Einen Unterschied habe ich schon gespürt. Die SLX schaltet halt nicht so "soft". Aber hey, ich fahre Mountainbike und keine Mercedes S-Klasse


----------



## BikerDurden (13. Juli 2009)

hey sushi,

ich habe früher ein Ghost mit XT gefahren jetzt ein Remedy 7 mit SLX...

also ich merke 0,0 unterschied..und werde nur noch SLX kaufen da die halt 40 flocken billiger und 10gramm schwerer ist als XT..

Zu sram kann ich leider gar nichts sagen..ich persönlich würde aber nicht wechseln


Gruß 
Bikerdurden


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Juli 2009)

Ok überredet ich lass das Wechselspiel von Shimano zu Sram!!

Spar das Geld lieber für neue Laufräder


Gruss Marco


----------



## Michaone (13. Juli 2009)

genau.. kannst dann meine haben


----------



## es geht auch an (13. Juli 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> genau.. kannst dann meine haben



sind das wirklich 27er und nicht 29er equalizer ?
und haben die laufräder nicht hinten eine x-12 nabe ?
das würde ja dann im remedy sowieso nicht gehen,oder?


----------



## Michaone (13. Juli 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> sind das wirklich 27er und nicht 29er equalizer ?
> und haben die laufräder nicht hinten eine x-12 nabe ?
> das würde ja dann im remedy sowieso nicht gehen,oder?




nee sind 27er.. cube hat die 29 net in Masse kaufen können und hat jetzt auf Stereo und Fritzz die 27er draufgehauen.. zu den x-12 müsst ich mich schon arg täuschen, ich könnt ja kurz in de keller gehn aber ich hab grad kein bock 

warum sollen die net drauf gehen? hab noch net am remedy gebastelt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (13. Juli 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> nee sind 27er.. cube hat die 29 net in Masse kaufen können und hat jetzt auf Stereo und Fritzz die 27er draufgehauen.. zu den x-12 müsst ich mich schon arg täuschen, ich könnt ja kurz in de keller gehn aber ich hab grad kein bock
> 
> warum sollen die net drauf gehen? hab noch net am remedy gebastelt..



ich glaub, die x-12 (steckachse) naben brauchen eine extra aufnahme am hinterbau.....und das remedy hat ja am hinterbau eine schnellspannvorrichtung......also dürfte das schwierig werden....
bin aber jetzt nicht DER naben experte, kann mich auch irren....
vielleicht gibt es ein umbaukit für die die hinterradnabe....


----------



## Vaderchen (14. Juli 2009)

Steckachse am Remedy Hinterbau stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Wo wäre dann noch Platz für die Lager des Gelenks?


----------



## Michaone (14. Juli 2009)

ja nee... wenns schnellspanner is gehts net..


----------



## Snipy78 (14. Juli 2009)

hab R7 mit SLX aber die Schalthebel auf XTR hochgerüstet. Bringt etwas Gewicht, Optik und Schaltfunktion (multishift, rückwärts und vorwärts aufs kleinere Ritzel schalten).

Soweit bin ich zufrieden. Manchmal könnte das Rad besser aufs höhere Ritzel schalten aber das könnte Einstellungsoptimierung sein und da der Umsetzer ausgesetzt ist hab ich mir ein Upgrade verkniffen


----------



## sramx9 (14. Juli 2009)

da ich auch der meinung bin, dass das schalten hinten etwas geschmeidiger gehen könnte, habe ich die sram gegen ne XT-kassette gewechselt. aber gestern erst montiert. weiß eh nicht warum die bei dem ganzen shimao-kram als einziges teil die kassette von sram nehmen. 

wat ist multishift ??? mehrere gänge auf einmal ???

gruß
ich


----------



## BikerDurden (14. Juli 2009)

(multishift schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil oder?
> 
> ich verstehe Multishift so dass du wie oben geschrieben nach vorne drücken kannst (mit dem Daumen) und nach hinten Drücken kannst mit dem Zeigefinger..
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (14. Juli 2009)

Hi,

sagt mal hab ihr schonmal über nen Bremsenwechsel AM R8 nachgedacht. Bin mit der XT bei nässe gefahren und hatte ein nicht gerade positives gefühl, Bremspowermäßig ist die XT eh nicht so dolle. Würdet ihr auf The One oder auf elixir CR wechsel ? 
An die R9 fahrer wie ist die elixir bis jetzt lohnt es sich zu wechseln oder doch lieber direkt The One?

Gruß
Max


----------



## stylefaktor (14. Juli 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sagt mal hab ihr schonmal über nen Bremsenwechsel AM R8 nachgedacht. Bin mit der XT bei nässe gefahren und hatte ein nicht gerade positives gefühl, Bremspowermäßig ist die XT eh nicht so dolle. Würdet ihr auf The One oder auf elixir CR wechsel ?
> An die R9 fahrer wie ist die elixir bis jetzt lohnt es sich zu wechseln oder doch lieber direkt The One?
> ...



Nö - habe mir extra XT an's 9er geschraubt. Tausch mal die Beläge. Original sind die Resin von Shimano drauf und die sind bei Nässe echt nicht so doll. Ich fahre Brake Authority - die sind bei Nässe spitze. Dann noch die Bremse entlüften und die XT zerrt echt super!


----------



## Maxwie (14. Juli 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Nö - habe mir extra XT an's 9er geschraubt. Tausch mal die Beläge. Original sind die Resin von Shimano drauf und die sind bei Nässe echt nicht so doll. Ich fahre Brake Authority - die sind bei Nässe spitze. Dann noch die Bremse entlüften und die XT zerrt echt super!



OHH man da hätten wir ja schön tauschen können egal. Werd mal die Beläge wechseln und schauen, entlüftet sollte sie ja eigentlich sein war gerade bei der erstinspektion!
Wenn das nicht hilft muss ich aber wohl trotzdem die Bremse wechseln. Also weiterhin die frage elixir oder The One?
nachher werd ich mir erstmal die Fat Alberts draufziehen, wenn ich welche bekommen sollte.

Gruß
Max


----------



## BikerDurden (14. Juli 2009)

hey maxwie,

ich habe an meinem R7 die Hope Tech M4 in 203mm vorne und hinten..und ich kann dir nur sagen die burnt..

die Bremse ist einfach der hammer du kannst die so fein einstellen und bei nässe hatte ich auch keine Probleme...

kann dir nur Hope empfehlen...und die sieht mit stahlflexleitung auch noch hammergeil aus


----------



## Maxwie (14. Juli 2009)

aha hope hatte ich noch gar nicht aufm Visier muss ich gleich ma gucken obs ne alternative wäre...
danke schonmal für den Tipp


----------



## Remedy8 (14. Juli 2009)

Heute ist ja (endlich mal!) wieder ein "Verkehr" hier... 
Kurze Info zu meiner KS I 900 R:
KS bekommt Probleme mit der Funktion der Stütze nicht (mehr) in den Griff und deshalb habe ich heute Morgen von meinem Händler einen Anruf erhalten, dass ich 

1. mich noch laaaange gedulden müsste bis die Stütze 100%ig funktioniert  *oder*
2. ich mein bezahltes Geld (Euro 200,-) wieder zurück bekommen würde!

Passt mir eigentlich ganz gut, denn ich wollte die Stütze ja eh verkaufen! So erledigen sich gewisse Dinge im Leben ab und an doch noch von selbst...

Gruß Kristian


----------



## Maxwie (14. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal meine felgen am remedy 8 können doch den 2,4er fat albert aufnehmen oder passt der nicht ? oder sollte ich lieber 2,25 nehmen ? ich denk doch ma 2,4 ist richtig oder ?

gruß
Max


----------



## sramx9 (14. Juli 2009)

@remedy8
Manche Dinge muss man nur aussitzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber schon Mist, dass es wohl keine wirklich gute, auf *DAUER* funktionierende Stütze gibt. Das wäre noch das i-Tüpfelchen von Diamant auf der Krone namens Remedy - oder so ähnlich


----------



## Michaone (14. Juli 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Sagt mal meine felgen am remedy 8 können doch den 2,4er fat albert aufnehmen oder passt der nicht ? oder sollte ich lieber 2,25 nehmen ? ich denk doch ma 2,4 ist richtig oder ?
> 
> gruß
> Max


 
ajo gehn die druff... wenn net hat dich de händler verarscht


----------



## Helium (14. Juli 2009)

Das Remedy9 hat aj in der neuen Mountainbike wieder richtig klasse abgeschnitten mit "überragend". Irgendwie juckt mich das Remedy, aber möchte mir noch das 2010er Modell ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen* (14. Juli 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Sagt mal meine felgen am remedy 8 können doch den 2,4er fat albert aufnehmen oder passt der nicht ? oder sollte ich lieber 2,25 nehmen ? ich denk doch ma 2,4 ist richtig oder ?
> 
> gruß
> Max



Ja die passen auf jeden Fall!! Die Laufräder haben doch Außen ne Maulweite von 28mm d.h. innen so ca. 23mm. Ich fahr auf Touren auch am HR die Betty mit 2.4. Ansonsten den Conti Kaiser und Rain King mit 2.5 und die bauen sogar noch breiter...


----------



## Maxwie (14. Juli 2009)

Hi hab heute mal das remedy geputzt und dabei folgendes entdeckt (siehe anhang.

Lackplatzer hinten zwischen Zahnkranz und der strebe. Sieht aus als würde das von der Kette verursacht werden...
ist das normal oder muss ich da was unternehmen?

gruß Max


----------



## tobsen* (14. Juli 2009)

sorry aber ich kann auf dem bild nix erkennen bissl zu verschwommen für meine alten augen


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Juli 2009)

Sollte es so sein, dass das von der Kette verursacht wurde, dann sollte die Anschlagschraube H nochmal nachgestelt werden.


----------



## Maxwie (14. Juli 2009)

hmm also dieser fleck zwischen ritzelpacket und strebe das ist der Lackplatzer. da kommt eigentlich nur die kette hin, sonst nicht. wo ist denn schraube H ?
@tobsen: komm schon gib dir ein wenig mühe dann kannste das erkennen 
gruß
Max


----------



## tobsen* (14. Juli 2009)

so mit meiner brille und der lupe konnte ich (glaub ich zumindest) was erkennen
bin der meinung dass es von einer schlagenden kette kommt...


----------



## Maxwie (14. Juli 2009)

vielen dank für deine mühe  ich denke das auch. Die frage ist nur was ich dagegen tun kann? Ich hab schon was von schraube H gehört ?

gruß
Max


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Juli 2009)

H und L Schraube (müßte dranstehen) sind zwei der drei Schrauben an dem Schaltwerk. Steht für High und low, sprich: die Anschlagschrauben bei hohen und niedrigen Gängen, damit die Kette weder an den Rahmen noch an die Speichen vom Schaltwerk geführt werden kann. An der Stelle hilft auch Folie oder ein Aufkleber das schlimmste zu vermeiden.

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Kettenschaltung_einstellen_(Fahrrad)


----------



## Hanghim (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo melde mich hiermit mal als neu Remedy Fahrer zu Wort. Gestern gekriegt heute die ersten Hometrails befahren. Supergeil , tausendmal besser als mein letztes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen* (14. Juli 2009)

hey na dann herzlichen glückwunsch!!! viel spaß mit deinem neuen bike...


----------



## Hanghim (14. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand nur mal sagen zur Gabeleinstellung der Low/Highspeed Druckstufen. Ist slow - oder + Richtung?


----------



## Freerider_1 (14. Juli 2009)

Hanghim schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nur mal sagen zur Gabeleinstellung der Low/Highspeed Druckstufen. Ist slow - oder + Richtung?


 
Hey 
Slow ist in richtung - ( Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn )
Grüsse 
Tobias


----------



## Hanghim (15. Juli 2009)

Freerider_1 schrieb:


> Hey
> Slow ist in richtung - ( Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn )
> Grüsse
> Tobias



Besten Dank!


----------



## araya (15. Juli 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sagt mal hab ihr schonmal über nen Bremsenwechsel AM R8 nachgedacht. Bin mit der XT bei nässe gefahren und hatte ein nicht gerade positives gefühl, Bremspowermäßig ist die XT eh nicht so dolle. Würdet ihr auf The One oder auf elixir CR wechsel ?
> An die R9 fahrer wie ist die elixir bis jetzt lohnt es sich zu wechseln oder doch lieber direkt The One?
> ...



Servus Maxwie!

Wenn du Interesse an einer sagenhaften Formula THE ONE hast, kannst dich mal melden. gib meine ab. Ein Jahr alt. Normale Gebrauchsspuren. 180/180 - Reicht vollkommen. Kommt gerade vom Formula-Service. Komplett generalüberholt. Wie Neu.

Sportliche Grüße.
araya


----------



## endurorider (15. Juli 2009)

Hi

bin seit kurzem auch Anhänger der Remedy Huldiger. Ein 8er ists geworden. Ausgesprochen agil im Vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger einem Speci Enduro Expert 06.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Juli 2009)

araya schrieb:


> Servus Maxwie!
> 
> Wenn du Interesse an einer sagenhaften Formula THE ONE hast, kannst dich mal melden. gib meine ab. Ein Jahr alt. Normale Gebrauchsspuren. 180/180 - Reicht vollkommen. Kommt gerade vom Formula-Service. Komplett generalüberholt. Wie Neu.
> 
> ...



Hast du dir nur nen Trek Remedy 9 Rahmen gekauft oder das Komplettbike zerlegt
Der 9er Remedy Rahmen sieht einfach nur zum  aus

Sushi


----------



## Maxwie (16. Juli 2009)

Hi danke erstma für das angebot aber ich werds erstmal mit anderen Belägen versuchen , wenn das nix nützt dann werd ich mich aber nomma melden. Ansonsten gibts das remedy doch nicht nur als rahmen oder ? Naja jetzt erst mal ab aufs Rad

gruß
Max


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand die Kind Shock I900 am Remedy verbaut? Wenn ja, welche
länge ist ratsam? 300 oder 400mm? Durchmesser ist ja 31,6mm.


Gruss Sushi


----------



## martinf (17. Juli 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Kind Shock I900 am Remedy verbaut? Wenn ja, welche
> länge ist ratsam? 300 oder 400mm? Durchmesser ist ja 31,6mm.



Ja, ich habe die I900 an meinem R8. Ich würde in jedem Fall wieder die 400 mm Version nehmen, da der Verstellbereich grösser ist

300mm: Verstellbereich  75mm
400mm: Verstellbereich 125mm

Gruss


----------



## Maxwie (17. Juli 2009)

ich hab auch die 400er das würd sonst auch nicht mit meiner beinlänge (90 cm) passten dann wäre das zu kurz


gruß
max


----------



## Remedy8 (17. Juli 2009)

Und ich hatte die I 900 R - nun ist sie wieder bei KindShock und ich bekomme schön mein Geld zurück! So richtig...


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. Juli 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> ich hab auch die 400er das würd sonst auch nicht mit meiner beinlänge (90 cm) passten dann wäre das zu kurz
> 
> 
> gruß
> max



So habe seit heute Mittag auch die KInd Shock I900 in 400mm 
110 dafür bezahlt der Preis ist echt ok....

Gruss Sushi


----------



## H-P (17. Juli 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Und ich hatte die I 900 R - nun ist sie wieder bei KindShock und ich bekomme schön mein Geld zurück! So richtig...


 
Hallo Kristian, hattest du Probleme mit der KS?


----------



## Remedy8 (17. Juli 2009)

H-P schrieb:


> Hallo Kristian, hattest du Probleme mit der KS?



Servus!
Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte...:


----------



## H-P (17. Juli 2009)

Das "Problem" habe ich auch, die Funktion ist bei mir aber immer noch tadellos. Ich habe mehr Probleme damit, das mein Sattel immer mal wieder nach hinten verrutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (17. Juli 2009)

Kauft Euch die Gravity Dropper. Die ist mechanisch, einfach robust und auch mit 10cm Verstellbereich zu haben. Ich konnte nie klagen und bin super glücklich damit. 

Kostet halt ein wenig mehr als die Kindschock, aber wer schlecht kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## Maxwie (17. Juli 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte...:



jau das hatte ich auch schonmal. Sag mal was haste denn für ne beinlänge das du die Kindshock so weit versenken kannst ?

gruß

Max


----------



## Remedy8 (17. Juli 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> jau das hatte ich auch schonmal. Sag mal was haste denn für ne beinlänge das du die Kindshock so weit versenken kannst ?
> 
> gruß
> 
> Max



Beinlänge? Was genau meinst Du damit?

@ H-P: das Problem mit dem ständig verschobenen Sattel kam bei mir noch dazu! Deshalb die Entscheidung GEGEN das Produkt...


----------



## Maxwie (17. Juli 2009)

ich meinte die schrittlänge also wie lang die beine sind. da die stütze nicht soweit rausgezogen fährst.

gruß
Max


----------



## mamo80 (17. Juli 2009)

leute holt euch ein ersatz schaltauge fürs remedy, war jez in livigno und am ersten tag reisst es mir doch glatt ab und nirgends zu bekommen das teil...


----------



## es geht auch an (17. Juli 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> leute holt euch ein ersatz schaltauge fürs remedy, war jez in livigno und am ersten tag reisst es mir doch glatt ab und nirgends zu bekommen das teil...



....genau mein gedanke....aber wo gibts die am günstigsten....?


----------



## Snipy78 (18. Juli 2009)

uih interessanter Tipp! Is das ein besonderes Schaltauge?


----------



## H-P (18. Juli 2009)

Schaltauge hatte ich auch schon, war bei meinem Händler aber sofort verfügbar. Ansonsten gibts die bei ebay...sind identisch mit dem des Fuel.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-Fuel-EX---S...wItemQQimsxZ20090622?IMSfp=TL090622144006r737


----------



## es geht auch an (18. Juli 2009)

H-P schrieb:


> Schaltauge hatte ich auch schon, war bei meinem Händler aber sofort verfügbar. Ansonsten gibts die bei ebay...sind identisch mit dem des Fuel.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-Fuel-EX---S...wItemQQimsxZ20090622?IMSfp=TL090622144006r737



die ebay hab ich auch schon entdeckt...aber fast 30 euronen für ein schaltauge..gibts die nicht billiger......
was hast du denn bei deinem händler bezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (19. Juli 2009)

Ups, die Versandkosten sehe ich jetzt erst  beim Händler habe ich ca. 19,-  bezahlt.


----------



## Remedy8 (19. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen!

Habe nun schon vermehrt das Problem gehabt, dass sich meine Kette beim Fahren auf dem vordersten kleinen Ritzel bei starkem Schmutz und starker Belastung ("berghoch") quasi von unten nach oben gezogen hat und ein Treten dadurch ruckartig blockiert wurde. Mein Kollege mit einem ´06er Trek Liquid 25 (Deore Parts und Kurbel von Bontrager) fährt genau die selben Strecken an meiner Seite - allerdings OHNE dieses nervige (!!!) Problem! 
Habt Ihr verstanden, was ich versuche zu beschreiben und wenn ja, was könnte die Ursache für mein Problem sein? Hat jemand evtl. auch eine solche Erfahrung machen müssen? Es geht um die Vorbereitung auf einen kleinen Marathon, bei welchem gerade ein ständiges Blockieren absolut an die Grenze der nervlichen Belastung geht!

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Schönen Sonntag noch - Gruß Kristian


----------



## H-P (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Kristian, ich würde mal auf ein verschlissenes Kettenblatt tippen.


----------



## es geht auch an (19. Juli 2009)

H-P schrieb:


> Ups, die Versandkosten sehe ich jetzt erst  beim Händler habe ich ca. 19,-  bezahlt.



danke! 10 euro billiger, das ist ein vernünftiger preis...... da werd ich gleich die woche meinen offiziellen trek händler aufsuchen und mir eins ordern....


----------



## Freerider_1 (19. Juli 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Habe nun schon vermehrt das Problem gehabt, dass sich meine Kette beim Fahren auf dem vordersten kleinen Ritzel bei starkem Schmutz und starker Belastung ("berghoch") quasi von unten nach oben gezogen hat und ein Treten dadurch ruckartig blockiert wurde. Mein Kollege mit einem ´06er Trek Liquid 25 (Deore Parts und Kurbel von Bontrager) fährt genau die selben Strecken an meiner Seite - allerdings OHNE dieses nervige (!!!) Problem!
> Habt Ihr verstanden, was ich versuche zu beschreiben und wenn ja, was könnte die Ursache für mein Problem sein? Hat jemand evtl. auch eine solche Erfahrung machen müssen? Es geht um die Vorbereitung auf einen kleinen Marathon, bei welchem gerade ein ständiges Blockieren absolut an die Grenze der nervlichen Belastung geht!
> ...


 

Grüss Dich Kristian,
check doch mal das kl.Kettenblatt auf Verschleiss ( Haifisch - Zähne), die Kette auf ein steifes Kettenglied, Kettenspannung, das Schaltwerk auf Spannung und die kleinen Schaltwerk - Rollen auf Verschleiss

Grüsse
Tobias


----------



## Turbo_Manu (19. Juli 2009)

TREK Remedy 2010...

http://www.singletrackworld.com/2009/07/trek-remedy-goes-carbon/

nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (19. Juli 2009)

Schön das die "alten" jetzt nicht schlagartig auch alt aussehen - wie z.B. bei Speci das Enduro - weil komplett anders. Aber das Remi ist ja nunmal auch top.


----------



## Trasher_one (19. Juli 2009)

bin mal auf den Fox dämpfer gespannt, der ja auch gary fisher rosco mehr als gut funktioniert.

aber die farben sind nicht gerade mein ding. hoffe mein rahmen wird mal kein garantiefall.

Interessant finde ich auch dass nun eine 150mm Fox gabel verbaut ist.

mfg martin


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Juli 2009)

Turbo_Manu schrieb:


> TREK Remedy 2010...
> 
> http://www.singletrackworld.com/2009/07/trek-remedy-goes-carbon/
> 
> nicht schlecht!



Ja die 2010 Modelle gefallen mir auch sehr gut, Carbon Remedy wahnsinn....

Na ja ich habe mein Remedy 7 gerade mal 4 Wochen und gebe es auch 
nicht mehr her...

Gruss Sushi


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juli 2009)

Enduro aus Carbon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ausser sie machen es wie einige wenige Firmen ( GT ) und nutzen es um es stabiler zu machen und nicht mit aller Gewalt leichter.


----------



## franzam (19. Juli 2009)

32 Fox Talas find ich irgenwie einen Rückschritt
Das Remedy steht dann in einer Reihe mit dem Genius, das es gewichtsmäßig und an Vielseitigkeit dann aber doch nicht erreicht


----------



## paul.lahner (19. Juli 2009)

moin,

wie lang ist denn die original bontrager sattelstütze beim 19,5" rahmen???????????


----------



## franzam (19. Juli 2009)

40cm, 8cm sollen mindestens im Sattelrohr bleiben


----------



## Remedy8 (19. Juli 2009)

Freerider_1 schrieb:


> Grüss Dich Kristian,
> check doch mal das kl.Kettenblatt auf Verschleiss ( Haifisch - Zähne), die Kette auf ein steifes Kettenglied, Kettenspannung, das Schaltwerk auf Spannung und die kleinen Schaltwerk - Rollen auf Verschleiss
> 
> Grüsse
> Tobias



Servus!

DANKE für die Rückmeldung!
Kannst Du mir evtl. auch jeweils einen Tipp zur Prüfung der Bauteile geben? Bin diesbezüglich nämlich leicht überfordert!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## mamo80 (19. Juli 2009)

2010er Remedy is sicher ein kleiner rückschritt, wirds wohl noch einen freerider mit 180mm geben, denn sonst wär der unterschied zum session schon ein wenig viel!

da lob ich mir mein "altes" remedy, denn das neue is wohl mehr ein AM/Marathongerät


----------



## Rischar (19. Juli 2009)

... also ich bin auch froh, dass ich ein 2009er fahre 

Carbon und weniger Federweg hört sich ja nicht so prickelnd an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstrukteur (19. Juli 2009)

Ne 32 talas - ich bin echt richtig enttäuscht! Ich dachte die bringen etwas mehr FW am Heck passend zur neuen lyrik mit 170mm FW und  -jetzt diese magersüchtige Spaghettigabel, was ein rückschritt - gut das ich ein altes remedy auf reserve hab. Der hintere Dämpfer sieht interessant aus, wird wohl von der Kennlinie noch linearer sein. Die Carbon Version finde ich nicht schlecht - jedenfalls kein verbeulen mehr - hoffentlich haben die auch die Lackqualität verbessert. Bin gespannt obs leichter ist als der Alu Rahmen.


----------



## mamo80 (19. Juli 2009)

kein verbeulen mehr aber dafür nen kaputten rahmen...


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Juli 2009)

Ja die gehen weg von der Steckachse echt ein Rückschritt.....
und 10mm weniger Federweg.

Sushi


----------



## noco (19. Juli 2009)

> Ne 32 talas - ich bin echt richtig enttäuscht! Ich dachte die bringen etwas mehr FW am Heck passend zur neuen lyrik mit 170mm FW und -jetzt diese magersüchtige Spaghettigabel, was ein rückschritt -



Ja, da fällt mir momentan nix mehr ein - bin maßlos enttäuscht! Hab auch erwartet dass da 160/170 kommt.
Um so schlimmer, dass ich mein ´08er nicht mehr hab.
Die neuen Modelle wollte ich noch abwarten, aber jetzt steht fest dass ich mir ein ´09er sichern muss.
Aber nächstes WE weiß ich aus 1.Hand wie´s 2010 ausschaun wird, aber momentan kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. 

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Maxwie (19. Juli 2009)

Also ist das beim Carbon modell auch ne 32er sieht auf dem einem Bild fast aus wie ne 36er aber sollte man ja eigentlich erkennen anhant der Regler für das Talas system oder? Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher.
Auf jeden fall bin ich happy über mein 2009er mit Lyrik !!

gruß
Max


----------



## Konstrukteur (19. Juli 2009)

ach das auch noch, die 32 hat ja nur die 15mm Fox/Shimano Achse, das ding bringt ja gar nichts, die Bike hat da glaub ich mal Messungen gemacht, ich glaube das Ding war genauso steif wie ein Schnellspanner. Ich frag mich echt: warum diese Änderungen gerade bei diesem (bisher) genialen bike ??? -ich hab mich schon auf eine weiterentwicklung gefreut, aber jetzt......durch die geänderte Geometrie für die Talas kriegt man ja nicht mal mehr ne Lyrik rein ohne die Geometrie zu versauen!


----------



## Remedy8 (20. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Evtl. sollten wir uns alle noch ein paar Tage gedulden, bevor wir - wegen ein paar Bildern aus dem Netz - so einen (negativen) "Aufriss" veranstalten.

Könnte ja noch gaaaanz anders kommen (auch wenn ich selbst nicht (mehr) dran glaube...).

Gruß und schönen und erfolgreichen Montag!

Kristian


----------



## bikeop (20. Juli 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Evtl. sollten wir uns alle noch ein paar Tage gedulden, bevor wir - wegen ein paar Bildern aus dem Netz - so einen (negativen) "Aufriss" veranstalten.
> 
> ...


 
jetzt kann nur mehr eine talas 150mm 36er mit 20mm steckachse als sondermodell von fox für trek das gute alte remedy retten...

sollte das nicht so sein, kann es uns nur recht sein. denn dann *wertet trek eindeutig die 2008er und 09er remedies auf*.


----------



## Helium (20. Juli 2009)

Bin ehrlich gesagt auch entäuscht, genau das was ich nicht erwartet habe, Carbon und weniger Federweg.
Mich wundert auch wie schnell die Trek Jungs Ihre Meinung zum Thema Carbon geändert haben. Bei allen Interviews letztes Jahr hieß es:"Bei uns wird es im Endurobereich kein Carbon geben", naja jetzt ist das Remedy schon eher im Allmountainbereich anzusiedeln und da wär es ja wieder i.O.
Ich hoffe immer noch auf ein 170-180mm Remedy das Trek noch vorstellen wird.
Wie kann man so ein geiles Bike nur so kasstrieren! Da sich beim 08-09er ja selbst die 36er Fox oder die Lyrik anstrengen musste um mit dem Hinterbau mithalten zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (20. Juli 2009)

Ist doch interessant - Speci peppt sein Enduro auf - und Trek verwässert das Remi anscheinend.Fragt sich nur was sie mit dem Fuel ex machen - das ist ja auch schon für die knackigeren Fahrten.


----------



## Konstrukteur (20. Juli 2009)

Helium schrieb:


> Bin ehrlich gesagt auch entäuscht, genau das was ich nicht erwartet habe, Carbon und weniger Federweg.
> Mich wundert auch wie schnell die Trek Jungs Ihre Meinung zum Thema Carbon geändert haben. Bei allen Interviews letztes Jahr hieß es:"Bei uns wird es im Endurobereich kein Carbon geben", naja jetzt ist das Remedy schon eher im Allmountainbereich anzusiedeln und da wär es ja wieder i.O.
> Ich hoffe immer noch auf ein 170-180mm Remedy das Trek noch vorstellen wird.
> Wie kann man so ein geiles Bike nur so kasstrieren! Da sich beim 08-09er ja selbst die 36er Fox oder die Lyrik anstrengen musste um mit dem Hinterbau mithalten zu können.



also kastrieren ist hier genau der richtige Begriff! 

und an die Aussagen über Carbon kann ich mich genau erinnern, das war zur Präsi des Remedy. Die haben mich aber damals schon gewundert.


----------



## bikeop (20. Juli 2009)

naja, das mit der carbonversion ist nicht schlimm. das sind marktstrategische überlegungen, weil man über die poser-fraktion unter den bikern gut bescheid weiss und die konkurrenz auch langhubige plastikradln anbietet....

aber mit einer 32er gabel verabschiedet man sich aus dem segment der langhubigen nahezu-all-to-do bikes. in meinen augen hat das alte remedy aber genau diese immer gefragtere nische besetzt, was mit ein grund für den grossen erfolg dieses bikes ist/war.


----------



## Remedy8 (20. Juli 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> jetzt kann nur mehr eine talas 150mm 36er mit 20mm steckachse als sondermodell von fox für trek das gute alte remedy retten...
> 
> sollte das nicht so sein, kann es uns nur recht sein. denn dann *wertet trek eindeutig die 2008er und 09er remedies auf*.


 
Yeah - unsere Bikes werden alle noch mal ne Menge Geld wert 
Lasst uns am besten alle noch existierenden Restbestände (weltweit!) einkaufen und einlagern! Dann werden wir alle reich 

Und wenn man(n) für sinnlose Kommentare Geld bekommen würde, wäre ich Millionär...


----------



## bikeop (20. Juli 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn man(n) für sinnlose Kommentare Geld bekommen würde, wäre ich Millionär...


 
ich auch...


----------



## Rischar (20. Juli 2009)

Aber ihr habt doch Recht. Wir sollten Trek dankbar sein, dass die Nachfolger "schlechter" sind! Wir sind die Glücklichen (noco, hol dir fix noch eins), die noch dieses geile Remedy fahren. In 2015 wird man von den 08er und 09er Remedys träumen, wie geil sie waren  
Und wir werden sagen können "Oh ja, ich fahre meins immer noch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (20. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß noch wo je ein 17,5" 7er und 8er beim Händler steht ( jedenfalls Samstag vor ner Woche ). Was bietet ihr für diese unglaubliche Information ???


----------



## Freerider_1 (20. Juli 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> DANKE für die Rückmeldung!
> Kannst Du mir evtl. auch jeweils einen Tipp zur Prüfung der Bauteile geben? Bin diesbezüglich nämlich leicht überfordert!
> ...


 
Hallo Kristian,
ich hab mal Bilder von Ritzeln hocgeladen. 2x Vergleich alt zu neu und einem ein Mittleres Kettenblatt mit "Mittlerem" Verschleiss. Man sieht deutlich wie die Ritzelzähne sich abnutzen und zu einer Haifischflosse sich ausbilden. Dann sind sie verschliessen. Ebenfalls sieht man das die "Kletterhilfe" der Kette verschliessen ist.

Zum Kettenverschleiss:
Nimm einen Messschieber, zieh diesen auf ca. 119 mm auf und führe die Innenmessmessflächen in die Kette ein. Nun Messe mit den Innenflanken den Kennenabstand aus:
- Neue Kette liegt bei 119,5mm
- Verschliessene Kette liegt bei 120,5 mm
- Liegt das Mass über 121 mm ist höchst wahrscheinlich auch das Ritzelpaket verschliessen, da eine verschliessene Kette auch hier gewaltig verschleiss fördert.

Grüsse
Tobias


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Aber ihr habt doch Recht. Wir sollten Trek dankbar sein, dass die Nachfolger "schlechter" sind!


1 cm weniger federweg, trotzdem steckachse und deutlich leichter - ich seh da keine ernsthafte verschlechterung.


----------



## bikeop (20. Juli 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> 1 cm weniger federweg, trotzdem steckachse und deutlich leichter - ich seh da keine ernsthafte verschlechterung.


 
sehen vielleicht nicht, du würdest sie aber spüren...


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2009)

specialized pitch mit der pike hat vorne 14 cm - das wär für mich die alternative.


----------



## Maxwie (20. Juli 2009)

wiso drosseln die eigentlich das Remedy, macht man doch normalerweise nur beim Roller


----------



## sramx9 (20. Juli 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> specialized pitch mit der pike hat vorne 14 cm - das wär für mich die alternative.


 
( bin mir zwar nicht sicher wie ernst das gemeint war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) aber: 
Da hatte ich auch mit geliebäugelt. Hatte es 6 Tage in den Alpen als Leihrad. Echt gutes P/L-Verhältnis Aber Bauch und Schmachtgefühl sagten Remedy.


----------



## Scherbi123 (20. Juli 2009)

bei den link von den 2010er modellen müsste das geilste remedy fehlen! 
das bike vom mccaul soll auch 2010 auf den markt kommen, aber erst im jänner oder so..
also vl gibt es 2010 doch ein geiles remedy!


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> specialized pitch mit der pike hat vorne 14 cm - das wär für mich die alternative.( bin mir zwar nicht sicher wie ernst das gemeint war
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war todernst gemeint: pitch und remedy find ich in der summe ihrer eigenschaften sehr ähnlich. 
und da reichen auch die 140 mm der pike bzw. die 150 der neuen fox. 
vor allem, wenn die fuhre dadurch insgesamt noch abspeckt. 

und der schmachtfaktor wird beim 2010er vermutlich noch extremer.

p.s.
hat eigentlich jemand verstanden, was Scherbi da versucht hat von sich zu geben?


----------



## Konstrukteur (20. Juli 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> war todernst gemeint: pitch und remedy find ich in der summe ihrer eigenschaften sehr ähnlich.
> und da reichen auch die 140 mm der pike bzw. die 150 der neuen fox.
> vor allem, wenn die fuhre dadurch insgesamt noch abspeckt.
> 
> ...



Also ich besitze neben dem Remedy ein Enduro SL Carbon und ich kann nur sagen, dass zwischen den Räder ein absolut himmelweiter Unterschied liegt....... besonders von der Geometrie und Federung her sind das Tag und Nacht, kein Vergleich, das Remedy ist viel plusher und stabiler. Ausserdem fühlt sich das Remedy im Vergleich zum Enduro so an als ob man nicht auf sondern im bike sitzt und soweit ich weiss hat das Pitch eine vergleichbae Geo wie das Enduro, oder? Seit dem ich das Remedy hab bin ich nicht ein einziges mal mehr mit dem Speci unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2009)

jetzt wird's konfus: 
pitch und enduro unterscheiden sich imho mehr als pitch und remedy. 
die winkel etc. hab ich aber nicht im kopf. 
was der faktor carbon da noch für nen einfluss hat, kann ich nicht sagen - das enduro sl carbon bin ich nie gefahren... 



is ja auch wurscht.


----------



## sramx9 (20. Juli 2009)

pitch und enduro sind in sachen rahmen zumindest von der geo fast auf den mm bzw zehntelgrad gleich. wandstärke weiß ich natürlich nicht.  kumpel hat das enduro comp - sooo groß finde ich die unterschiede zum remi nicht.   zum pitch schon gar nicht. man sitzt aber tatsächlich eher etwas auf dem bike.   habe das enduro  aber auch nur in eher gemäßigtem gelände mal gefahren.


----------



## franzam (20. Juli 2009)

Hab beide, Enduro und Remedy. So viel Unterschied ist nicht, aber das Remedy geht noch etwas besser und sensibler als das Enduro. Selbst mit DHX 5.0 AIR Dämpfer!


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Juli 2009)

Hat schon jemand die Vorbaulänge beim TRek Remedy 7 19,5 Zoll gemessen?
Will mir eventuell nen kürzern montieren.

Gruss Sushi


----------



## speedos (20. Juli 2009)

@ Sushi1976,

der Vorbau auf dem Remedy ist 80 mm lang. Kleiner Tip, länge steht sogar auf dem Vorbau 

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Juli 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> @ Sushi1976,
> 
> der Vorbau auf dem Remedy ist 80 mm lang. Kleiner Tip, länge steht sogar auf dem Vorbau
> 
> Grüße Sascha



Danke Sascha, ich bin wohl blind.... überlege jetzt nen 60mm Syncros AM
Vorbau zu kaufen.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Rischar (20. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir direkt beim Kauf vom Trekhändler den kürzesten Vorbau montieren lassen. Deshalb kann ich nicht beurteilen, wie sich ein 80mm Vorbau fährt. Aber das Remedy ist eh dermaßen klettertauglich, dass ein kürzerer Vorbau viel mehr Vorteile im Handling bringt, als er im Uphill von Nachteil ist 



Zum Thema Pitch: Hat Specialized nicht mal damit geworben, dass das Pitch ein Low-Buget-Enduro ist, sprich die gleiche Geo, wie das Enduro hat?


----------



## sramx9 (20. Juli 2009)

und ich überlege evtl einen 90er vorbau mal dran zu machen. schön was man alles machen kann


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich habe mir direkt beim Kauf vom Trekhändler den kürzesten Vorbau montieren lassen. Deshalb kann ich nicht beurteilen, wie sich ein 80mm Vorbau fährt. Aber das Remedy ist eh dermaßen klettertauglich, dass ein kürzerer Vorbau viel mehr Vorteile im Handling bringt, als er im Uphill von Nachteil ist
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Thema Pitch: Hat Specialized nicht mal damit geworben, dass das Pitch ein Low-Buget-Enduro ist, sprich die gleiche Geo, wie das Enduro hat?



Welchen hast du dir montieren lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (21. Juli 2009)

Freerider_1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kristian,
> ich hab mal Bilder von Ritzeln hocgeladen. 2x Vergleich alt zu neu und einem ein Mittleres Kettenblatt mit "Mittlerem" Verschleiss. Man sieht deutlich wie die Ritzelzähne sich abnutzen und zu einer Haifischflosse sich ausbilden. Dann sind sie verschliessen. Ebenfalls sieht man das die "Kletterhilfe" der Kette verschliessen ist.
> 
> Zum Kettenverschleiss:
> ...



Servus Tobias!

Vielen lieben DANK für die "Unterweisung" 
Werde mir meine Teile mal genauer ansehen (müssen!) und Euch dann eine Rückmeldung geben!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## Rischar (21. Juli 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Welchen hast du dir montieren lassen?



Gute Frage  Ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher. Entweder 50 oder 60 mm. Das war der kürzeste den sie im Trek Store hatten...


----------



## REMEDY-9 (21. Juli 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> 1 cm weniger federweg, trotzdem steckachse und deutlich leichter - ich seh da keine ernsthafte verschlechterung.


 
Finde die 32 TALAS sieht richtig mickrig aus in dem fetten Steuerrohr 

Kann diese "Modellpflege" nicht nachvollziehen wegen dem bisschen Gewichtsvorteil. Also müssen wir die "alten" Remedys pfleglich behandeln...


----------



## Konstrukteur (21. Juli 2009)

REMEDY-9 schrieb:


> Finde die 32 TALAS sieht richtig mickrig aus in dem fetten Steuerrohr
> 
> Kann diese "Modellpflege" nicht nachvollziehen wegen dem bisschen Gewichtsvorteil. Also müssen wir die "alten" Remedys pfleglich behandeln...



ich sags ja: Spaghettigabel  - find ich auch optisch total disproportional - technisch sowieso. also da zeigt Specialized mit der neuen E160 das es auch anders geht: 160mm Hub, fette Rohre, Maxxle 20mm Achse und auch nur rund 1850g!


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2009)

man hätte die alu-version natürlich auch so lassen können wie bisher, und der carbon-variante die leichtere/kürzere fox verpassen können. 
stichwort diversifizierung bzw. zielgruppenspezifizität.


----------



## REMEDY-9 (21. Juli 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> man hätte die alu-version natürlich auch so lassen können wie bisher, und der carbon-variante die leichtere/kürzere fox verpassen können.
> stichwort diversifizierung bzw. zielgruppenspezifizität.


 
Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeno (21. Juli 2009)

ein guter händler verbaut sicher die wunschgabel.
ich will auch ein remedy 2010.
mal sehen, ob die gabeln im fahrbetrieb wirklich einen so grossen unterschied machen....


----------



## Remedy8 (21. Juli 2009)

Servus!

Also, mein Antrieb ist quasi komplett verschlissen, deshalb auch das Stecken der Kette...
Bekomme nun einen neuen XT-Zahnkranz, eine neue XT-Kette sowie zwei neue Ritzel für meine XT-Kurbel (bis auf das größte Ritzel - das muss nochmal ran!).

Laut Aussage meines Händlers werden am WE die neuen Modelle in Saalbach-Hinterglemm vorgestellt (wenn ich Ihn richtig verstanden habe!?). Somit weiß ich ab Montag evtl. bissel mehr bzgl. Trek 2010...!?

Schönen Abend  noch - auch wenn ich gerade ohne Bike bin


----------



## HardRock07 (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo !

Nachdem Ich nun gespannt auf die ersten Bilder der 2010er gewartet habe und leider ein wenig enttäuscht wurde, hab ich mir heute auch noch schnell nen 8er abgegriffen  .
War noch schnell vor der Arbeit 3 Stunden auf der Pirsch .
Ich muss sagen das dieses Bike einfach nur der Hammer ist !

Bergauf, wie Bergab !

Die Kaufentscheidung hab ich schon im Februar getroffen, als ich mal ein WE probe fahren durfte. Jetzt ist es endlich MEINS ! 

In diesem Sinne :

Viva la Remedy !!


MfG Manu


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Juli 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Nachdem Ich nun gespannt auf die ersten Bilder der 2010er gewartet habe und leider ein wenig enttäuscht wurde, hab ich mir heute auch noch schnell nen 8er abgegriffen  .
> War noch schnell vor der Arbeit 3 Stunden auf der Pirsch .
> ...



Welches Rahmengröße hast dir zugelegt?

Sushi


----------



## Rischar (21. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß!


----------



## Rokkshox (21. Juli 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> ... das Remedy ist viel *plusher* und stabiler.


Bitte was?!? 



Rischar schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pitch: Hat Specialized nicht mal damit geworben, dass das Pitch ein Low-Buget-Enduro ist,
> sprich die gleiche Geo, wie das Enduro hat?


Jo, wegen der gesparten Entwicklungskosten kann man das Pitch-Fully günstiger anbieten.

IMHO ist das "Remedy" für ein Enduro schon leicht genug und ich sehe auch keinen Sinn in dieser Entwicklung.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## endurorider (21. Juli 2009)

Hi 
hinsichtlich verschlissener Schaltkomponenten. Hat jemand eventuell eine Rohloff Nabe am Remedy verbaut?


----------



## sramx9 (21. Juli 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> IMHO ist das "Remedy" für ein Enduro schon leicht genug und ich sehe auch keinen Sinn in dieser Entwicklung.
> 
> 
> Ciao Rokkshox ...




genau meine meinung


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Juli 2009)

So habe mir nun den Syncros AM Vorbau in weiss 60mm bestellt
Schnäppchen auf ebay....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Vorbau-A...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1804|293:1|294:50

Sushi


----------



## HardRock07 (22. Juli 2009)

Hi Sushi !

Hab mir die 19,5er geholt.
Die hat einfach gepasst wie angegossen.
Meine Größe: ca1,75m ,Schrittlänge: ca 85cm.

Die Geometrie passt so auch für längere Touren prima.
Das 17,er war mir dann einfach schon wieder "zu klein".
Aber das ist eben absolute Geschmackssache.


MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (22. Juli 2009)

Berichte auch bitte, wie sich die 20mm weniger fahren


----------



## gmk (22. Juli 2009)

REMEDY-9 schrieb:


> Finde die 32 TALAS sieht richtig mickrig aus in dem fetten Steuerrohr
> 
> Kann diese "Modellpflege" nicht nachvollziehen wegen dem bisschen Gewichtsvorteil. Also mÃ¼ssen wir die "alten" Remedys pfleglich behandeln...



interessant vorallem der iscg adapter (laut bike)
d.h. hammerschmidt kompatibel ... 


> Letâs start with the aluminium model. A completely new frame, 150mm Fox TALAS fork, good looking graphics, an E2 tapered steerer/headtube and, what else? *The two aluminium models gain ISCG mounts *and all new Remedys will have a magnesium rocker. The bikes we saw are still protos, but they reckon the ally bike will come in around 29lb, if not less.


http://www.zherpa.com/MTB/Trek_Remedy_Goes_Carbon



HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hi Sushi !
> 
> Hab mir die 19,5er geholt.
> Die hat einfach gepasst wie angegossen.
> ...



wÃ¤re mir persÃ¶nlich zu groÃ
ist aber geschmackssache (bin 180cm bei 86 schrittlÃ¤nge)


----------



## AvAnTgArDiSt? (22. Juli 2009)

So, laut meinem Händler ist das Remedy 7 nun endgültig europaweit ausverkauft.

Und jetzt ratet mal wer sich das letzte geschnappt hat ?


----------



## psx0407 (22. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> http://www.zherpa.com/MTB/Trek_Remedy_Goes_Carbon



sehr interessant finde ich auch den unterrohrschutz, der sowohl bei den carbon- als auch bei den alu-versionen integriert ist.   

wenn das ding auch was aus- und abhält, dann mindert das die angst vor ärgerlichen beschädigungen des unterrohres.
wäre auch ein gutes beispiel für andere hersteller...

psx0407


----------



## sramx9 (22. Juli 2009)

AvAnTgArDiSt? schrieb:


> So, laut meinem Händler ist das Remedy 7 nun endgültig europaweit ausverkauft.
> 
> Und jetzt ratet mal wer sich das letzte geschnappt hat ?


 
Glückwunsch

aber wie oben geschrieben - in einem kleinen Ort in Hessen stehen wahrscheinlich noch ein 8er und ein 7er rum und warten


----------



## AvAnTgArDiSt? (22. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> aber wie oben geschrieben - in einem kleinen Ort in Hessen stehen wahrscheinlich noch ein 8er und ein 7er rum und warten



Jetzt verdirb mir doch nicht die Freude an meinem elitären "Einzelstück" .

Obwohl das schafft sowieso keiner


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. Juli 2009)

AvAnTgArDiSt? schrieb:


> So, laut meinem Händler ist das Remedy 7 nun endgültig europaweit ausverkauft.
> 
> Und jetzt ratet mal wer sich das letzte geschnappt hat ?



Wie gut dass die Schweiz nicht zu Europa gehört.  Mein Händler (Stonebite) hat noch mind. ein 8er Remedy und ein 7er.


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Juli 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hi Sushi !
> 
> Hab mir die 19,5er geholt.
> Die hat einfach gepasst wie angegossen.
> ...




Ich denke da so wie du 1,81 un Schrittlänge 81cm habe auch
das 19,5 geholt, passt mir einfach besser Jetzt noch den
neuen Vorbau und dann ist alles perfekt

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike....

Gruss Sushi


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Berichte auch bitte, wie sich die 20mm weniger fahren



Werde natürlich berichten

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (23. Juli 2009)

Remedy in action:


----------



## sramx9 (23. Juli 2009)

Wie nannte man diese bayerische Band in den 80ern - irgendwas mit geier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hoffe die Landezone befand sich auch noch auf dem Kissen.
Aber wie steht es in deinem avatar - life is pain - wie wahr


----------



## Rischar (23. Juli 2009)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Juli 2009)

So Vorbau ist da sieht schon edel aus der Syncros Vorbau!!
Werde ich heute, oder morgen montieren

Sushi


----------



## torbole11 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Hab mich auch für das Remedy 8 in 19,5 entschieden. Bin 182 cm und hab ne Schrittlänge von 86cm. Bin bei Stadler sowohl das 17,5 und das 19,5 gefahren, dabei fühlte sich das 17,5 logischer Weise nen Tick wendiger an, möchte jedoch den 60mm Syntace von meinem Morewood Mbuzi anbauen. Fahr lieber mit kurzem Vorbau und das wäre beim 17,5 vielleicht zu kompakt geworden. Werd mich schweren Herzens bald von meinem 08er Moorewood Mbuzi trennen aber hab das Remedy in den USA über nen Bekannten bekommen und beide Räder behalten macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Juli 2009)

So habe mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen, mit neuem Vorbau nicht die Beste Qualität, aber man kann es erkennen


Sushi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbole11 (24. Juli 2009)

Sehr edel der neue Synchros Vorbau...!


----------



## torbole11 (24. Juli 2009)

Hast Du die 350mm oder die 400mm Kindshock dran? Da gibt es ja jetzt eine neue glaub ich, die hat bisl mehr Hub als die Alte.

Ciao Olli


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Juli 2009)

torbole11 schrieb:


> Hast Du die 350mm oder die 400mm Kindshock dran? Da gibt es ja jetzt eine neue glaub ich, die hat bisl mehr Hub als die Alte.
> 
> Ciao Olli



Hi Olli,

ich habe die 400mm Kindshock und bin begeistert

Gruss Marco


----------



## Musashi (24. Juli 2009)

@Sushi

schöne Bilder ;-) Wie fährt sich der neue Vorbau und, mal ne Frage ist der leichter als der Bontrager ???

Wäre nett wenn du mal nachwiegen könntest 

Keine Probleme mit der Kind Shock? Bin auch noch am überlegen, dass manuelle "auf und ab" der Sattelstütze nervt ja schon irgendwie.


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Juli 2009)

Musashi schrieb:


> @Sushi
> 
> schöne Bilder ;-) Wie fährt sich der neue Vorbau und, mal ne Frage ist der leichter als der Bontrager ???
> 
> ...



Hi Musashi,

der neue Vorbau ist leichter, aber wie viel keine Ahnung und zum nachwiegen, werde ich ihn leider nicht wieder demontieren sorry.

Das Bike fährt sich noch wendiger mit dem 60mm Vorbau. Für mich
ist es jetzt das perfekte Bike...

Bis jetzt keine Probleme mit der Kind Shock, habe sie aber auch erst 2 Wochen

Gruss Marco


----------



## Musashi (24. Juli 2009)

Hey Sushi, 
wenn du dowhill so schnell bist wie du antwortest dann sag ich nur 

Hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können, dass du ihn nicht extra demonierst und nachwiegst. Danke aber für die schnelle Antwort. 

Würde mir auch gerne eine versenkbare Stütze holen, Gewicht hin oder her, praktisch sind die allemal. Aber viele hatten ja auch Pech, gerade mit der KS.


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Juli 2009)

Musashi schrieb:


> Hey Sushi,
> wenn du dowhill so schnell bist wie du antwortest dann sag ich nur
> 
> Hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können, dass du ihn nicht extra demonierst und nachwiegst. Danke aber für die schnelle Antwort.
> ...




Nein, im Downhill bin ich noch nicht so schnell, aber ich trainiere täglich

Ja wenn meine mal versagt, dann wird sie reklamiert, ganz einfach...

Die Trek Remedy 2010 Carbon Modelle, haben ja die Joplin drin

Gruss Marco


----------



## Maxwie (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch ne KS , einmal wurde schon getauscht. Bis jetzt hält das tauschmodell aber durch! ich dachte zu anfangs schon fast mein 19,5 wäre bei 89 cm schrittlänge zu klein. So langsam komme ich aber dahinter das ich den Sattel echt zu weit heraus hatte das war auch nicht mehr gut. Jetzt strecke ich die beine beim treten zwar nicht mehr ganz durch dafür ist die Position aber echt besser

gruß
Max


----------



## mamo80 (25. Juli 2009)

seit ein paar tagen knarrt mein remedy im wiegetritt ganz gewaltig, vom gefühl her kommts aus der tretlagergegend, könnt aber auch der rahmen sein, klingt so metallaludosen mäßig... hat plötzlich angefangen, hab jez mal alles geschmiert und eingesprüht, is aber nit besser geworden. hmm?

ps: die landung im livigno bikepark kanns nit gwesn sein, die war am luftkissen, sonst könnt i jez wohl nimma am pc schreibn...


----------



## torbole11 (25. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Wenns das Tretlager nicht ist, kommts vielleicht einfach nur von nem kaputten Lager der Pedalen. Hatte ich auch schon mal, allerdings krarrzt das mehr und hört sich nicht wie na Aludose an...

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (25. Juli 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> seit ein paar tagen knarrt mein remedy im wiegetritt ganz gewaltig, vom gefühl her kommts aus der tretlagergegend, könnt aber auch der rahmen sein, klingt so metallaludosen mäßig... hat plötzlich angefangen, hab jez mal alles geschmiert und eingesprüht, is aber nit besser geworden. hmm?
> 
> ps: die landung im livigno bikepark kanns nit gwesn sein, die war am luftkissen, sonst könnt i jez wohl nimma am pc schreibn...



kettenblätter?
gelenke(lager) des hinterbaus
steuerlager
...


----------



## mamo80 (25. Juli 2009)

hi, 

kettenblätter is ein heißer tipp. steuersatz werd i auch mal gscheid schmiern, gelenke vom hinterbau hab i schon. hoff das wars dann, is echt störend im wiegetritt, klingt fast wie mein altes pinarello prince 

lg


----------



## Rischar (25. Juli 2009)

Im Wiegetritt... vielleicht kommt's ja aus den Gelenken. Wie ist es denn, wenn du im Stehen/ohne Pedalieren wippst? Oder mach doch mal "Pro-Pedal" an und fahr dann auf ebenem Untergrund im Wiegetritt(also ohne, dass der Hinterbau sich bewegt). Dann solltest du feststellen können, ob's vom Hinterbau kommt, oder nicht.

Sushi, cool, dass sich der Vorbauwechseln gelohnt hat. Ich wollte zuerst einen noch kürzeren, aber mittlerweile denke ich, dass die 60mm perfekt sind!


----------



## Sushi1976 (25. Juli 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Im Wiegetritt... vielleicht kommt's ja aus den Gelenken. Wie ist es denn, wenn du im Stehen/ohne Pedalieren wippst? Oder mach doch mal "Pro-Pedal" an und fahr dann auf ebenem Untergrund im Wiegetritt(also ohne, dass der Hinterbau sich bewegt). Dann solltest du feststellen können, ob's vom Hinterbau kommt, oder nicht.
> 
> Sushi, cool, dass sich der Vorbauwechseln gelohnt hat. Ich wollte zuerst einen noch kürzeren, aber mittlerweile denke ich, dass die 60mm perfekt sind!



Ja der Vorbauwechsel, hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt bin begeistert 60mm ist absolut ausreichend.

PS: Komme gerade von der Bike Expo.....zwei Stunden mal durchgeschlagen,war ziemlich viel los.....Die interessanteste Neuheit, war
die neue Formula The One im R1 Design, absolut geil in weiss.
Die ganzen neuen Rose 2010 Bikes hatten die schon verbaut.

Mal sehen, vielleicht gönne ich diese meinem Remedy

Das Votec V.SX ist auch ein edles Bike, habe es dort zum ersten mal
Live gesehen, sehr fein. Wäre für mich zur Zeit die einzige Alternative
zum Remedy.

Gruss Marco


----------



## L0cke (25. Juli 2009)

hier gibts noch remedys: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...003553&sidDEMOSHOP=d06apkg4c6b677jfmhh3vb2si5


----------



## mamo80 (25. Juli 2009)

es gibt sicher noch einige remedys, glaub nit dass sie in ganz europe ausverkauft sin. bei meinem händler stehn auch noch zumindest 2 rum und ich glaub sogar beim gigasport eines gesehn zu haben.

stimmt votec taugt mir persönlich auch sehr gut, und das cube frizz is auch recht fein. es gibt schon ein paar alternativen zum remi


----------



## Sushi1976 (25. Juli 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> es gibt sicher noch einige remedys, glaub nit dass sie in ganz europe ausverkauft sin. bei meinem händler stehn auch noch zumindest 2 rum und ich glaub sogar beim gigasport eines gesehn zu haben.
> 
> stimmt votec taugt mir persönlich auch sehr gut, und das cube frizz is auch recht fein. es gibt schon ein paar alternativen zum remi



Ja, aber es wird immer schwieriger,noch ein Remedy zu bekommen....

Das Cube Fritzz gefällt mir nicht so sehr.......aber wie gesagt, ist alles
Geschmacksache. 

Aber wir haben ja schon alles das geilste Enduro...REMEDY!!


----------



## mamo80 (25. Juli 2009)

kann der preis stimmen?

votec v.sx 1.2 um 2399,-

http://www.votec.com/votec/?rvn=1

mit ex 1750 und und und , lauter feine teile für das geld?!


----------



## Scherbi123 (25. Juli 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> seit ein paar tagen knarrt mein remedy im wiegetritt ganz gewaltig, vom gefühl her kommts aus der tretlagergegend, könnt aber auch der rahmen sein, klingt so metallaludosen mäßig... hat plötzlich angefangen, hab jez mal alles geschmiert und eingesprüht, is aber nit besser geworden. hmm?
> 
> ps: die landung im livigno bikepark kanns nit gwesn sein, die war am luftkissen, sonst könnt i jez wohl nimma am pc schreibn...


war bei mir auch ganz plötzlich! ich bin einfach weitergefahren und danach wollte ich es zum händler stellen! nach 50km hörte das ganze ganz plötzlich auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (25. Juli 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> seit ein paar tagen knarrt mein remedy im wiegetritt ganz gewaltig, vom gefühl her kommts aus der tretlagergegend, könnt aber auch der rahmen sein, klingt so metallaludosen mäßig... hat plötzlich angefangen, hab jez mal alles geschmiert und eingesprüht, is aber nit besser geworden. hmm?
> 
> ps: die landung im livigno bikepark kanns nit gwesn sein, die war am luftkissen, sonst könnt i jez wohl nimma am pc schreibn...



mach mal die sattelstütze raus und säubere das sattelrohr.
dann fahr mal kurz ohne die stütze und prüfe, ob es dann noch zu hören ist.... 
wie fest hast du den schnellspanner hinten angezogen? wenn er sich noch etwas fester einstellen lässt, ohne grobe gewalt anzuwenden, dann probier das mal aus.....
beides war bei mir auch mal die ursache.

hast du mittlerweile die kettenblattschrauben schon überprüft....frag nur interesse halber.....


----------



## Rokkshox (25. Juli 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> stimmt votec taugt mir persönlich auch sehr gut, und das cube frizz is auch recht fein. es gibt schon ein paar alternativen zum remi


Jo, bloß gibt's bei Cube nur ein kleines Zeitfenster in dem die Modelle auch lieferbar sind
und man muß ewig auf ein bestelltes Rad warten. 
Ich war im *Juni* wegen des "Stereo" bei einem Cube-Händler und zu diesem Zeitpunkt war noch immer *
kein* "Fritzz"-Modell ausgeliefert.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## mamo80 (25. Juli 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> mach mal die sattelstütze raus und säubere das sattelrohr.
> 
> hast du mittlerweile die kettenblattschrauben schon überprüft....frag nur interesse halber.....


 

zu 1: schon gemacht

zu 2: noch nicht gemacht! 

lg


----------



## es geht auch an (25. Juli 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> zu 1: schon gemacht
> 
> zu 2: noch nicht gemacht!
> 
> lg



und zu sagen wir zu 1,5 schnellspanner: schon gemacht?

grüsse


----------



## paul.lahner (25. Juli 2009)

moin moin!!!

habe auch noch ein r8 bekommen seit gestern ist es da!!!

die verbaute kassette ist ja für den kaufpreis ein witz....hab ich gleich getauscht gg xt kranz 11-34!!


----------



## speedos (25. Juli 2009)

Glückwusch zum neuen Bike 
hab den Kauf bis heute nicht bereut. Die Kassette war auch mit das Erste, was in die Ersatzteilekiste gekommen ist... Hab mich auch für eine 11-34er XT entschieden. Was bei mir auch nicht lange gehalten hat, waren die sch... Leichtbauschläuche 
Jetzt mit Fat Albert und AV13 von Schwalbe seit 600 km keinen Platten mehr gehabt...

Grüße Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (26. Juli 2009)

Kassette habe ich bei meinem 7er auch letzte Woche gg XT getauscht 
Sonst nur diese chinesischen "Supel-light" Schläuche
und die Griffe - die waren mir vom Durchmesser zu klein.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ... Sonst nur diese chinesischen "Supel-light" Schläuche...



Dann habe ich ja Glück gehabt. Meine Superlight-Schläuche sind seit Ende März noch drinn. Sie haben Bikeparkbesuche, technische Singletrails und Touren von insgesamt 1000km und 24000hm schadlos überstanden.


----------



## sramx9 (26. Juli 2009)

Touren etc habe ich mit denen gar nicht gemacht. Glaube nur 20 km oder so mit denen gefahren. Bin 2 mal beim abholen meiner Perle am BHF dort die paar Stufen einer Treppe raufgefahren ( OK - ob man das tun sollte kann man drüber streiten ) Hatte 2x nen Durchschlag. Da hatte ich die Schnauze voll. 
Hat mich auch geärgert, dass die bei nem Enduro "Superlight" rein tun, die zudem nur bis 2.125 Zoll ausgelegt sind.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Juli 2009)

Wenn das Geld für einen individuellen LRS gespart ist, dann werde ich eh auf tubeless mit Milch und normalen Reifen umrüsten. Und die Schläuche brauche in dann nur für den Bikepark mit dem zweiten LRS.


----------



## gmk (26. Juli 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> moin moin!!!
> 
> habe auch noch ein r8 bekommen seit gestern ist es da!!!
> 
> ...



die schönste lackierung des remedys !!


----------



## Scherbi123 (26. Juli 2009)

ich glaub ich hab ein problem mit dem dämpfer des remedy 7 und das mitten in der saison!!!
mein dämpfer federt nie ganz ein! es sind immer 3 millimeter frei, auch wenn ich die ganze luft raus lasse! das ist doch nicht normal, oder?
wie viel ist den bei euch frei, wenn ihr keine luft im dämpfer habt?
ich will den dämpfer jetzt nicht einschicken, da ich eigentlich viel riden wollte in den nächsten tagen und wochen!
was soll ich machen?
mfg


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. Juli 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab ein problem mit dem dämpfer des remedy 7 und das mitten in der saison!!!
> mein dämpfer federt nie ganz ein! es sind immer 3 millimeter frei, auch wenn ich die ganze luft raus lasse! das ist doch nicht normal, oder?
> wie viel ist den bei euch frei, wenn ihr keine luft im dämpfer habt?
> ich will den dämpfer jetzt nicht einschicken, da ich eigentlich viel riden wollte in den nächsten tagen und wochen!
> ...



Bin zwar kein Experte, aber denke das ist normal würde erst mal nichts machen und wenn dann im Winter einschicken.
So lange er nicht undicht ist, oder komplett versagt....ride on
Gruss Marco


----------



## Scherbi123 (26. Juli 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Experte, aber denke das ist normal würde erst mal nichts machen und wenn dann im Winter einschicken.
> So lange er nicht undicht ist, oder komplett versagt....ride on
> Gruss Marco


oh.. dann ists gut! hab mir schon gedacht, er ist im Ar***..
aba warum nützt der nicht den ganzen bereich?
Mfg Peter


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. Juli 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> oh.. dann ists gut! hab mir schon gedacht, er ist im Ar***..
> aba warum nützt der nicht den ganzen bereich?
> Mfg Peter




Wie gesagt Peter, ich bin kein Spezialist, vielleicht frägst mal bei deinem Trek Händler nach...

Gruss Marco


----------



## RizzoRizz (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
aus Zeitmangel und nicht vorhandenen Bergen überlege ich mein Remedy 7 (19.5") zu verkaufen. Habe das Rad vor ein paar Monaten gekauft. Das Rad hat lediglich ein paar Ausfahrten in heimischen Gefilden und einen Urlaub in Saalbach hinter sich. Wollte nun mal hören ob überhaupt hier im Forum Interesse besteht. Vielleicht ist ja wer dabei der meine Verkaufsentscheidung erleichtern kann. Bei Fragen könnt ihr mich gerne auch unter 0175-5610329 erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airwave (27. Juli 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> oh.. dann ists gut! hab mir schon gedacht, er ist im Ar***..
> aba warum nützt der nicht den ganzen bereich?
> Mfg Peter



Das sollte normal sein. Die Gleitfläche ist immer länger als der effektiv genutzte Federweg- wie bei Federgabeln. Das wissen die meisten nur nicht. Wenn z.B. Rock Shox Gabeln durschlagen dann sind noch ~5mm vom Tauchrohr sichtbar . 
Wieviel Federweg hat dein Dämpfer? Ich schätze 57mm. Miß also mal die resultierende Strecke vom O-Ring (maximal komprimiert) bis zur Staubdichtung und es werden sehr wahrscheinlich 57mm sein.


----------



## Helium (27. Juli 2009)

Hier ist das 2010 Hardcore Remedy, Trek nennt es "Scratch"!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=409933


----------



## REMEDY-9 (27. Juli 2009)

Helium schrieb:


> Hier ist das 2010 Hardcore Remedy, Trek nennt es "Scratch"!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=409933


 
Ist da ne 36er drin  ? Wenn ja, hatte das "bisherige" Remedy (-'09) meiner Meinung nach die besseren Argumente: Leicht genug zum Touren, robust genug (vor allem Gabel) für die härtesten Trails - also der (meiner Ansicht nach) optimale Kompromiss aus Remedy 2010 und Scratch...


----------



## Konstrukteur (27. Juli 2009)

....also jetzt ist an arbeiten echt nicht mehr zu denken . Das hat hinten sicher 180mm Federweg. Die Fox sieht auch nach mehr als 160 aus.


----------



## Maxwie (27. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute sagt mal welche der nc-17 stinger passt an mein remedy ? Ich wollte sie eventuell direkt bei nc-17 bestellt. Ich meine es wäre die , die man direkt ans tretlager montieren kann . Also nic iscg oder so , oder ?

gruß
Max


----------



## Helium (27. Juli 2009)

Obwohl ich die genauen Daten des Bikes noch nicht kenne finde ich auch daß das 2009er der optimale Kombination aus beiden war. Da mir das Scratch relativ schwer aussieht (über 14kg). Hoffentlich gibt es auch noch eine Variante mit einem Luftdämpfer ala DHX Air.
Optisch find ich das Rad geil


----------



## Konstrukteur (27. Juli 2009)

ja eine Luftdämpferversion wäre echt super und hoffentlich ist die Geometrie mindestens genau so super wie vom -09 Remedy!


----------



## Rischar (27. Juli 2009)

also ich behalte mein Remedy und gebe es nicht mehr wieder her 
ich bin heute zum ersten Mal seit 2 Wochen wieder gefahren und kann mir einfach (immer noch) kein geileres Rad vorstellen 

wieso ist dieses Thema eigentlich immer noch im Forum "Mountainbike News"? Sollte es nicht in ein anderes Unterforum...


----------



## Maxwie (27. Juli 2009)

tja das Remedy ist halt immernoch Brandaktuell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (28. Juli 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> seit ein paar tagen knarrt mein remedy im wiegetritt ganz gewaltig, vom gefühl her kommts aus der tretlagergegend, könnt aber auch der rahmen sein, klingt so metallaludosen mäßig... hat plötzlich angefangen, hab jez mal alles geschmiert und eingesprüht, is aber nit besser geworden. hmm?D









remedy80 schrieb:


> zu 1: schon gemacht
> 
> zu 2: noch nicht gemacht!
> 
> lg





es geht auch an schrieb:


> und zu sagen wir zu 1,5 schnellspanner: schon gemacht?
> 
> grüsse





und ....wollt nur mal hören,ob du noch was hörst.....

is das dosengeräusch jetzt weg...


hab seit ein paar tagen auch wieder mal ein fieses knacken.....kommt aber aus dem steuerrohor,glaub ich......bei fahren auf schotter o.ä. hört man es deutlich

haben denn alle anderen remedy fahrer keine probleme mit störenden geräuschen ??
würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## BikerDurden (28. Juli 2009)

[/QUOTE]
hab seit ein paar tagen auch wieder mal ein fieses knacken.....kommt aber aus dem steuerrohor,glaub ich......bei fahren auf schotter o.ä. hört man es deutlich

haben denn alle anderen remedy fahrer keine probleme mit störenden geräuschen ??
würde mich mal interessieren.[/QUOTE]

Ich habe auch immer mal wieder ein knacken, denke auch dass es aus der Steuerrohrgegend kommt..hatte leider noch keine Zeit mir das genauer anzuschauen ...
Naja fahren tut das Bike ja noch...
Aber sonst habe ich keine Probleme

Gruß Tille


----------



## fuschnick (28. Juli 2009)

schon gesehen??


----------



## BikerDurden (28. Juli 2009)

Das neue remedy ist halt auch geil 

Schön mit XT Parts...ist es dann vielleicht ein 8ter?? hat ja auch komplett Fox-Parts..

Weiß da jemand schon Preise?

aber meins ist am geilster


----------



## fuschnick (28. Juli 2009)

weiß 9.8 und braun 9.9


----------



## es geht auch an (28. Juli 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Ich habe auch immer mal wieder ein knacken, denke auch dass es aus der Steuerrohrgegend kommt..hatte leider noch keine Zeit mir das genauer anzuschauen ...
> Naja fahren tut das Bike ja noch...
> Aber sonst habe ich keine Probleme
> 
> Gruß Tille



werd das ganze jetzt dann mal zerlegen und fetten.....
geb dir bescheid, wenns was gebracht hat...
vielleicht kommts bei noch evtl von der gabel.....die senkt sich sich bei mir nicht mehr ganz bis 115mm ab.....
sind wohl die anlauf-schwierigkeiten, is ja erst ein monat alt das gute stück.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (28. Juli 2009)

ich werde jetzt dann eh das gesamte Bike mal zerlegen und neu fetten...da ich bald zum "Rennen" fahre )

aber gibt mir mal bescheid weil meins ist so gesehen auch erst ein Monat alt


----------



## Deleted 66735 (28. Juli 2009)

Wer hatte beim Remedy mit dem UNTEREN Steuerlager schon Propleme !?
Bei meinem 2008 Remedy 9 ist das CANE CREEK Kugellager vollkommen vom Rost FESTGEFRESSEN !
Das obere in einem TOP Zustand !
Mein knacken kam definitiv vom unteren Steuerlager !!!


----------



## es geht auch an (28. Juli 2009)

seppwurz schrieb:


> Wer hatte beim Remedy mit dem UNTEREN Steuerlager schon Propleme !?
> Bei meinem 2008 Remedy 9 ist das CANE CREEK Kugellager vollkommen vom Rost FESTGEFRESSEN !
> Das obere in einem TOP Zustand !
> Mein knacken kam definitiv vom unteren Steuerlager !!!



habs gerade zerlegt......
also rost war da keiner dran....gott sei dank!!! aber die vorbauschrauben haben bei mir alle schon ordentlich flugrost..... bei so einem teuren bike.

am gabelrohr war sehr wenig bis gar kein fett.....hab jetzt alles neu gefettet bis zum vorbau hoch.
hab auch vor der tür kurz positiv getestet....wieder leise!
aber ich muss erstmal noch über einen wurzelteppich.....da wars definitv immer zu hören.......
nur meine gabel lässt sich nicht mehr ganz absenken.
hab luft jetzt mehrmals abgelassen und wieder neu befüllt......ohne erfolg.
bleibt immer bei 130mm stehen :-(


----------



## Freerider_1 (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo
ich hatte auch ein metallisches Knacken. Haupstaächlich im Wiegetritt oder bei offenem Dämpfer. Das kam aus dem Lager Sitzstrebe zu Umlenkwippe. Habs zerlegt und dort hat sich etwas Schmutz gesammelt. Gereinigt und leicht abgeschmiert und es ist wieder Ruhe;-)


----------



## noco (28. Juli 2009)

@all

R.I.P. Remedy - hoch lebe das Scratch!





Wird´s in Luft- od. Stahlfeder Version geben.
160/170mm
Ein Traum!

Bernd

PS: Scratch Air = unter 14,5 kg!


----------



## BikerDurden (28. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @all
> 
> R.I.P. Remedy - hoch lebe das Scratch!
> 
> ...



Bernd der wahnsinn ich werd nicht mehr....

schade dass ich erst vor einem Monat mein Remedy gekauft habe 

Naja aber das Bike ist ja auch der Hammer...

MFG


----------



## Scherbi123 (28. Juli 2009)

das scratch sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber ich glaube, das es mehr als das remedy wiegt, aba das gleiche kann..
sicher ein geiles bike, aber meim remedy ist noch geiler!   (außer dem scratch in weiß)


----------



## KonaSebbel (28. Juli 2009)

Muss sagen, dass mir das neue Remedy (9.8,9.9) extrem gut gefällt.
Heiße Geschosse!!


----------



## noco (28. Juli 2009)

@BikerDurden



> Bernd der wahnsinn ich werd nicht mehr....
> 
> schade dass ich erst vor einem Monat mein Remedy gekauft habe



Du Glücklicher - hätte auch gerne dein Bike....

Es ist so:
Es gibt nächstes Jahr praktisch ein Remedy für die deutsche "All-Mountain" Kategorie und ein Remedy (Scratch) für die Enduro/Fr orientierten Biker.
Ich finde es schon unglaublich wie TREK auf die Wünsche der Biker eingegangen ist und für jede Nuance jetzt das richtige Bike bereithält.
Und das von CC bis DH.....!

Im übrigen ist es keineswegs so, dass das "alte" durch die neuen Bikes in irgendeiner Weise abgewertet wurde - im Gegenteil, es ist nach wie vor eines der geilsten Bikes überhaupt!
Ich finde es passt sehr, sehr gut genau zwischen die beiden neuen - eine optimale Kreuzung der 2010 Remedys und dem Scratch, welches ja noch eine Weile braucht bis es zu haben ist.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## sramx9 (28. Juli 2009)

.... und in einem, spätestens 2 jahren wird das scratch, unter dem wasserfall des sabbers, im angesicht des neuen, zu grabe getragen.
mein gedanke:
für leute mit wenig geld: 1x 2009er remedy.
für leute die zu viel haben: 1x fuel ex (wenn es so ausgelegt ist wie 2009 ) + 1x scratch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstrukteur (29. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @all
> 
> R.I.P. Remedy - hoch lebe das Scratch!
> 
> ...





Wie geil ist das denn  ! und auch noch mit der neuen Lyrik - ich werd nicht mehr.....


----------



## bikeop (29. Juli 2009)

ich weiss nicht...

meine gründe mir 2009 ein R zu kaufen waren die: von hochalpiner tour bis feierabendrunde und leichten bikeparkeinsätzen alles drinnen.

ich muss sagen, das bike erfüllt diese ansprüche genau so wie ich es mir wünsche. (die einzigen abstriche gegenüber meinen leichteren bikes muss ich in den uphill-zeiten machen, aber: who cares?).

das scratch ist zwar nett, wär mir aber für diese ansprüche zu schwer. 

und sog. allmountainbikes mit 32er gabel wie das neue remedy gibts zum "saufuttern" (ob 140 oder 150 federweg ist in wirklichkeit wurscht, stiffness rules in the alps).


----------



## franzam (29. Juli 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht...
> 
> meine gründe mir 2009 ein R zu kaufen waren die: von hochalpiner tour bis feierabendrunde und leichten bikeparkeinsätzen alles drinnen.
> 
> ...


----------



## es geht auch an (29. Juli 2009)

seppwurz schrieb:


> Mein knacken kam definitiv vom unteren Steuerlager !!!



also mein knacken ist jetzt definitv weg....hab alles gefettet im steuerrohr und jetzt ist wieder ruh 
war also auch aus der steuerohrgegend.....
nur meine gabel macht mir jetzt noch ein bißchen sorgen wegen der defekten absenkung......aber da werd ich wohl zu rockshox müssen 

wenn ich mir die neuen 2010er gurken so anschaue,bin ich aber froh mir noch ein 2009er remedy geholt zu haben...........


----------



## noco (29. Juli 2009)

@bikeop


> und allmountainbikes mit 32er gabel wie das neue remedy gibts zum "saufuttern" (ob 140 oder 150 federweg ist in wirklichkeit wurscht, stiffness rules in the alps).



Ja, da hast du schon recht. Hab auf einem verblockten Trail die 36er Gabel wirklich vermißt und ich glaube nicht nur psychisch sondern wirklich gefühlt. Um so schmerzlicher, da der neue Dämpfer noch mehr hergibt als der alte und gleichzeitig die Gabel schwächer wurde.
Wenn ich noch ein aktuelles Remedy hätte, wäre der neue Dämpfer mit "second chamber" vielleicht eine Upgrade Überlegung.
Übrigens gibt´s wie gewünscht ja jetzt die 18,5er Zwischengröße!
Neben dem Scratch - das mir immer noch die Sinne vernebelt! - wär mein Traumbike entweder das alte R. mit neuem Dämpfer oder das neue R. mit 36er Gabel.....aber auf mich hören die ja nicht. 

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## bikeop (29. Juli 2009)

@noco
danke für die info mit der zwischengrösse.

alle meine prophezeiungen sind also eingetroffen: carbon, zwischengrösse, iscg. (auf mich hören die scheinbar)

mit dem gabel "downgrade" konnte ich nicht rechnen, beim neuen dämpfer wird man mal schauen müssen in wie weit der die performance wirklich noch weiter verbessert. ich bin eigentlich ganz zuufrieden mit dem derzeitigen hinterbau, gibt sicher "plushigeres", aber ein bissl feedback vom untergrund ist ja auch nicht schlecht.

und du hast schon richtig gespürt. der unterschied zwischen einer 32er und einer 36er gabel ist eindeutig spürbar - mehr als ein paar mm federweg auf oder ab.

(aber vielleicht biete ich ja demnächst ein 2009er remedy mit 2010er fox talas 32 zum verkauf an.......wegen der zwischengrösse).


----------



## noco (29. Juli 2009)

Ein Bildchen vom ungeliebten neuen:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bikeop (29. Juli 2009)

hast schon eines??


----------



## noco (29. Juli 2009)

nööö - hab´s nur probiert, Testrad quasi denn die gibt´s ja noch gar nicht.

Zuerst da:




dann da:




Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (29. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ... Um so schmerzlicher, da der neue Dämpfer noch mehr hergibt als der alte und gleichzeitig die Gabel schwächer wurde.
> ...
> ...



der alte dämpfer arbeitet doch wunderbar!

*das ist spitze !!*




noco schrieb:


> Ein Bildchen vom ungeliebten neuen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr fesch!
ist das wirklich eine 32er fox? schaut so massiv aus


----------



## franzam (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn Tourer mit 150mm, dann lieber gleich leicht und das Genius nehmen


----------



## Rokkshox (30. Juli 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ... gibt sicher "*plushigeres*", aber ein bissl feedback vom untergrund ist ja auch nicht schlecht.


Hä, was?!? 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## gmk (30. Juli 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Hä, was?!?
> 
> 
> Ciao Rokkshox ...





http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&p=thMx..&search=plushy

_plush_ oder _plushy_ ist ein amerikanischer ausdruck für feines ansprechverhalten ...


----------



## bikeop (30. Juli 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Hä, was?!?
> 
> 
> Ciao Rokkshox ...



so ist es. der traum der amis ist ein bike, das alles wegbügelt (als ob man auf einem plüschtier auf einem plüschsofa sässe).

gmk! du auch hier?


----------



## Rokkshox (30. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&p=thMx..&search=plushy
> 
> _plush_ oder _plushy_ ist ein amerikanischer ausdruck für feines ansprechverhalten ...


Danke für die Info, aber das kann man bestimmt auch ähnlich verständlich formulieren,
wenn man über einen ausreichenden deutschen Sprachschatz verfügt.

Ansonsten sollte auch bei einer guten Federung noch etwas Feedb ... äh Rückmeldung 
vom Untergrund kommen.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @all
> 
> R.I.P. Remedy - hoch lebe das Scratch!
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist, ob Trek jetzt nicht gerade etwas übertreibt, wer soll sich da noch auskennen?

Top Fuel    Race
Fuel EX     Tour
Remedy     Allmountain /Enduro
Scratch (Welche neue Klasse, soll das werden, Extreme Allmountain)
Session     Downhill

Gruss MArco


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Ein Bildchen vom ungeliebten neuen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie fährt sich das 2010 Remedy?


----------



## noco (31. Juli 2009)

@Sushi

Brauchst dir nur vorstellen, du machst in dein R. eine 32er Gabel......!
Die Gesamtperformance ist natürlich immer noch dieselbe, aber du musst halt im groben Gelände öfter mal absteigen oder konzentrierter fahren, wo du mit dem alten einfach drüber bist. 
Wobei ich schon mal erwähnen muss, dass Racing R. ähnliche Reifen aufgezogen waren, dass das Rad nicht auf mich angepasst war und ich alleine unterwegs war, d.h. auch deswegen etwas vorsichtiger zu Werke gegangen bin.
War ein 18,5er.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## sramx9 (31. Juli 2009)

@ Sushi
Trek übertreibt ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"bike" kategorisiert ja mittlerweile in: 
CC
Marathon
Allmountain-Sport
AM dabei gesplittet in "Trailbike" oder eher Tourer
Allmountain-Plus
Enduro
Freeride
DH
Von den ganzen Untergruppen mal abgesehen ( z.B. Slopestyle etc. )

Aber zum Glück wissen wir ja was wir wollen ( meistens jedenfalls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bikeop (31. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @Sushi
> 
> Brauchst dir nur vorstellen, du machst in dein R. eine 32er Gabel......!
> Die Gesamtperformance ist natürlich immer noch dieselbe, aber du musst halt im groben Gelände öfter mal absteigen oder konzentrierter fahren, wo du mit dem alten einfach drüber bist.
> ...


 
racing ralph??

@kategorisierung: genau. wurscht. von mir aus können sie noch zweitausend kategorien erfinden. man muss wissen, was man mit dem bike will und danach sucht man sich rahmen und teile aus. basta.


----------



## Freerider_1 (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mal ne Frage zum Schaltauge.
Kann es sein das ich da einen 17er Gabelschlüssel brauch um das Teil zu wechseln? Oder gibts da nen Trick ohne Werkzeug?
Starte morgen nen Alp X und hab keine Lust einen Gabelschlüssel mitzuschleppen.
Danke Tobias


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Juli 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @Sushi
> 
> Brauchst dir nur vorstellen, du machst in dein R. eine 32er Gabel......!
> Die Gesamtperformance ist natürlich immer noch dieselbe, aber du musst halt im groben Gelände öfter mal absteigen oder konzentrierter fahren, wo du mit dem alten einfach drüber bist.
> ...



Hi Bernd,

danke für deine Eindrücke.... dann bin ich ja froh, dass 2009 Trek Remedy 7 zu besitzen.
Das einzige wäre die neue Zwischengröße, die mich noch interssieren
würde....Oberrohrlänge beim 18,5?

Hast du dein Bike wieder gefunden??
Echt Schweine, die das geklaut haben....

Gruss Marco


----------



## paul.lahner (31. Juli 2009)

moin moin!!

so nächsten freitag geht das los zur alpx!!!

ich habe mich jetzt entschieden und nehme das remedy mit,hoffe werde das nicht bereuen.aber die uphill eigenschaften werden ja überall so gelobt und da dachte ich nimm ma das remdy....hab s noch ein bissel am gewicht gepimpt,sollte schon klappen!!
werde dann mal berichten  wie das r8 sich gemacht hat.
bis denne


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Juli 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> moin moin!!
> 
> so nächsten freitag geht das los zur alpx!!!
> 
> ...



Was hast alles gepimpt?

Wünsche dir viel Spaß und denke die Entscheidung das R8 zu nehmen war richtig die Uphill Eigenschaften sind nämlich wirklich top. Downhill sowieso

Gruss Marco


----------



## bikeop (31. Juli 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, aber das kann man bestimmt auch ähnlich verständlich formulieren,
> wenn man über einen ausreichenden deutschen Sprachschatz verfügt.
> 
> Ansonsten sollte auch bei einer guten Federung noch etwas Feedb ... äh Rückmeldung
> ...


 
falls du mir einen mangelnden deutschen sprachschatz unterstellen willst, würde ich mir erlauben dich ganz spontan mit dem passenden titel "vollkoffer" zu schmücken (falls nicht, natürlich nicht).

weiters nehme ich mir heraus, worte so zu wählen wie es mir passt.

"plush" mit "guter federung" zu übersetzen trifft die sache jedenfalls nicht. 

auch "ciao" ist im übrigen nicht dem deutschen sprachschatz zuzuordnen.

servus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rokkshox (31. Juli 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> falls du mir einen mangelnden deutschen sprachschatz unterstellen willst, würde ich mir erlauben dich ganz spontan mit dem passenden titel "vollkoffer" zu schmücken (falls nicht, natürlich nicht).
> 
> weiters nehme ich mir heraus, worte so zu wählen wie es mir passt.
> 
> ...



Naja, "_plushigeres_" ist *Denglisch* der schlimmsten Sorte und vielleicht bist du einfach zu faul 
eine verständlichere bzw. deutsche Umschreibung zu finden. 

Die Grußformel "Ciao" kann man mit so einem Ausdruck jedenfalls nicht vergleichen,
denn die ist mittlerweile eingebürgert und wird von fast jeden (ohne Übersetzungshilfe) verstanden.

Ansonsten bevorzuge ich lieber den Titel "Sprachfaschist". 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## sramx9 (31. Juli 2009)

Na klasse - jetzt wird hier auch schon rumgezickt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Los - vertragen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hochachtungsvoll
sramx9


----------



## Freerider_1 (31. Juli 2009)

Freerider_1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab mal ne Frage zum Schaltauge.
> Kann es sein das ich da einen 17er Gabelschlüssel brauch um das Teil zu wechseln? Oder gibts da nen Trick ohne Werkzeug?
> Starte morgen nen Alp X und hab keine Lust einen Gabelschlüssel mitzuschleppen.
> Danke Tobias


 
Änderung 22er Gabelschlüssel


----------



## bikeop (31. Juli 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Naja, "_plushigeres_" ist *Denglisch* der schlimmsten Sorte und vielleicht bist du einfach zu faul
> eine verständlichere bzw. deutsche Umschreibung zu finden.
> 
> Die Grußformel "Ciao" kann man mit so einem Ausdruck jedenfalls nicht vergleichen,
> ...


 
verstehe. du bist mit deutsch noch nicht durch.


----------



## sramx9 (31. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2009)

Ob des jetzt jeden oder jedem heißt ist ansicht nicht erwähnenswert.
Wichtig ist das man versteht was gemeint ist...und ich habs auf jedenfall...hmmh...oder jedemfall verstanden

Aber egal, aber diese andere Bezeichnung ist einfach voll fürn Bobbers...und man muß ja nun wirklich net alles übernehmen was man relativ leicht auf auf verständlich ausdrücken kann

Noch was zum Theman.....des Scratch ist echt gelungen und meiner Meinung nach müßte es genau das zum bereuts Bestehenden geben

G.


----------



## XinvictusX (31. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Na klasse - jetzt wird hier auch schon rumgezickt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du weisst ja, toleranz ist kein deutsches wort


----------



## Rischar (31. Juli 2009)

Das Remedy noch mehr auf Gewicht getrimmt? Da bin ich auch mal gespannt...
Das Rad ist doch für nen Alpencross echt leicht genug


----------



## Rokkshox (31. Juli 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> verstehe. du bist mit deutsch noch nicht durch.



Naja, ich habe nicht behauptet perfekt zu sein, aber ich arbeite wenigstens daran
und wenn ich penibel wäre, dann könnte ich mich an der Kleinschreibung stören. 

Ansonsten versuche ich mich verständlich auszudrücken ohne daß man Übersetzungshilfen benötigt ...

Was das neue "Scratch" angeht, weiß ich auch nicht in welche Kategorie das Fully einzuordnen ist. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (31. Juli 2009)

wer braucht den  immer für jeden s...... eine kategorie.....am ende ist es ein fahrrad. Punkt. 
Race BIike, Trailbike, Downhill Bike...mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## franzam (1. August 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> wer braucht den  immer für jeden s...... eine kategorie.....am ende ist es ein fahrrad. Punkt.
> Race BIike, Trailbike, Downhill Bike...mehr brauch ich nicht



 Da hast Du recht! 
Wie wars übrigens im Soca-Tal?


----------



## _ViTO_ (1. August 2009)

gestern abend hab ich es endlich abgeholt...

es ist ein traum...


morgen folgt dann die erste ausfahrt.


http://www.fotos-hochladen.net


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. August 2009)

Komme gerade von ner 85Km Tour zurück, nur habe ich ein Knacken im Bereich vom Sattel bzw Sattelrohr..... muss jetzt mal genau suchen
wo das Geräusch herkommt und am Besten alles schmieren oder?

Jemand ähnliche Probleme?

Sonst ist alles Top!!

Gruss Marco


----------



## coldberg (1. August 2009)

Hallo,
meine remedy 7 habe 3 wochen und vorgestern komische geräusche bei pedalieren (metalische klang) also ich denke tretlager oder ??? Jemand schon probleme gehabt ?

Grusse

Tomi


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2009)

@ sushi: zieh mal Klemmschraube unter Sattel an und den Schnellspanner dann müsstes eig passen. Sonst musste die Sattelstütze mehr schmieren denk ich ma 

@coldberg: Schmier mal die Pedalen, also Fett ans Gewinde und dann einbauen, falls da keins dran is. Sonst die Kurbelbefestigungen nachziehen. Sonst hilft glaub ich nur das ausbauen, einfetten und dann wieder einbauen.. Korrigiert mich bitte fals ich falsch liege 

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (1. August 2009)

@sushi: alles gut säubern und die stütze gut fetten.......das wars bei mir mal....

@coldberg: hatte auch mal beim pedalieren ein knacken....bei mir war es dann die hintere bremsbefestigung....schau mal ob die bremse fest  genug angezogen ist......und der hintere schnellspanner fest genug angezogen ist....

und das dritte mal knacksen kam dann von der steuersatz gegend  ......alles gefettet und jetzt ist voresrt mal ruhe.........






weiss jmnd, ob man ins 8 er remedy eine 2009er 36talas rc2 mit 1,5" konischen gabelrohr einbauen kann, 
ohne dass sich dabei die geometrie ändert?

oder anders gefragt: sind die lyrik 2step und 36talas von den einbaumaßen gleich ?


----------



## MATaFIX (2. August 2009)

Scratch AIR:
Sehr interessant für mich, da Trek dem Remedy die Flügel gestutzt hat.  Ich war gerade letzte Woche auf einer Alpenüberquerung. Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr mit Fox 36 Talas RC2 hatte ich diesmal eine Fox 32 Talas (150mm) am Bike. Ich muss schon sagen, der Unterschied gerade in verblocktem und steilen Gelände ist sehr gross. Wenn ich ein 2010 Remedy reinzieh, wechsle ich auf jeden Fall die Gabel. 

Weiss jemand die Gewichtsersparnis des Carbon Hauptrahmen des Remedy 2010? Ich schätze, mehr als 200 Gramm ist da wohl nicht drinn. Hinterbau ist ja immer noch der alte.

Hat jemand schon Geometriedaten des Scratch?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Bike noch ziemlich Tuningpotential in sachen Gewicht hat. Von diesen "Cousin Earl" Rädern hab ich noch nie was gehört. Sind wohl auch neu. Wie schwer wird wohl der rahmen im Vergleich zum Remedy Alu sein?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. August 2009)

Aktuell findet gerade das _TREK DEALER Weekend in Saalbach/Österreich vom 31.7. - 2.8.2009_ statt. Dort wird das neue Remedy und Scratch am Start sein. Vielleicht berichtet ja der eine oder andere Händler hier im Forum was darüber. 

Ansonsten frage ich meinen Händler (www.Stonebite.com) direkt. Der ist mir einem Kollegen Vorort. Auf die Expertise der beiden kann man vertrauen. Ich werde berichten.

PS: Er hat noch zwei 8er Remedys (17.5 und 19.5) und ein 7er (17.5 oder 19.5?) im Laden. Wer sich die noch eines sichern möchte...


----------



## inruinsforgiven (2. August 2009)

Fähr jemand von euch das Remedy in 15,5 ? 

Derjenige könnte dürfe sich mal bitte bei mir melden mich würden nämlich ein paar Maße genauer interessieren. 

Trek selbst bzw der Kundendienst von Trek ist da nicht so freundlich mit den Maßen.


Grüße

Flo


----------



## clemson (2. August 2009)

was reicht dir den bei den daten nicht?

http://www.trekbikes.com/ch/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/remedy/remedy8/

bzw was für Daten willste du haben?


----------



## inruinsforgiven (2. August 2009)

Ich will das Standover - Maß haben. 

Es steht zwar eine Oberorhhöhe dran...zwei Nachfragen bei Trek brahcten leider keine Maße sondern nur unbefiredigende Aussagen. 

Mich würde das Map Boden - Oberrohr 10 - 15 vom Sattelstütze interessieren. Da ich sehr kleine Beine habe, ist es ein wenig schwer nen passenden Rahmen zu finden. 

Vielleicht fährt das Remedy ja einer oder eine in 15,5 

Gruß und Dank 


Flo


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @sushi: alles gut säubern und die stütze gut fetten.......das wars bei mir mal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inruinsforgiven (2. August 2009)

Es ist halt immer das Problem, dass Händler so kleine Rahmen entweder nicht mehr oder erst gar nicht im Laden haben. 

Daher hoffe ich auf Infos von euch.


----------



## flake77 (2. August 2009)

jippi

Ich sag nur Remedy 8 in 21,5
Ein Traum

Radfahren neu entdecken...

jetzt brauche ich nur noch Strecken zum radeln, ne Kettenführung und Zeit

in 2 Wochen gehts in die Schweiz freuuuuuu


----------



## franzam (2. August 2009)

inruinsforgiven schrieb:


> Ich will das Standover - Maß haben.
> 
> Es steht zwar eine Oberorhhöhe dran...zwei Nachfragen bei Trek brahcten leider keine Maße sondern nur unbefiredigende Aussagen.
> 
> ...



guckst Du hier:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/remedy/remedy9/

Mitte Oberrohr ca. 74 cm

is übrigens das gleiche wie beim  "S" Specialized Enduro SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (2. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja werde versuchen, mal alles gut zu säubern und zu fetten, hoffe
> das Geräusch ist dann weg
> 
> Es gibt nichts nervigeres, als Geräusche am Bike, während dem fahren.



ja...kann einem die ganze tour vermiesen 
knick....knack......knick....knack.....
und das "nur" weil 
irgendwo,
irgendwie,
irgendein
finselchen fett fehlt........im optimaleren fall....


----------



## mamo80 (2. August 2009)

mein remi knakt nach wie vor munter vor sich hin, dabei hab i jez mMn alles relevante zerlegt, gefettet bzw. gesprayt: Tretlager, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze + Klemme, sämtliche Lager des Hinterbaus, Pedalachsen, Kettenblätter, Kassette, sogar die Schaltzüge hab i an sämtlichen Aufnahmepunkten eingesprüht... hmmm, werd morgen ne runde fahrn, mal schaun obs wieder aufhört, im wiegetritt is es echt ziemlich nervig


----------



## franzam (2. August 2009)

Pedale ansich, bzw die Lager der Pedale?


----------



## mamo80 (2. August 2009)

die Pedalachsen die wo in die kurbel reingehn


----------



## es geht auch an (2. August 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> mein remi knakt nach wie vor munter vor sich hin, dabei hab i jez mMn alles relevante zerlegt, gefettet bzw. gesprayt: Tretlager, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze + Klemme, sämtliche Lager des Hinterbaus, Pedalachsen, Kettenblätter, Kassette, sogar die Schaltzüge hab i an sämtlichen Aufnahmepunkten eingesprüht... hmmm, werd morgen ne runde fahrn, mal schaun obs wieder aufhört, im wiegetritt is es echt ziemlich nervig



hast du mal den schnellspanner hinten kontrolliert,wie empfohlen?
hast du die kettenblattschrauben bzw die kurbelschrauben fest genug angezogen?..........oder zu fest?


----------



## mamo80 (2. August 2009)

ja hab ich! schnellspanner hinten hab ich auch etwas eingefettet und wie gewohnt angezogen, nicht mit allerhöchster gewalt und auch nit zu locker. kettenblattschrauben sorgfältig geschmiert und wieder fein säuberlich montiert.

vielleicht kommts ja doch vom rahmen, hab ja eine mordsdelle im unterrohr, möglich dass sich da was getan hat.


----------



## frichte1 (2. August 2009)

so ich komm grad vom Alpencross mit dem Remedy zurück. Jetzt muss ich erstmal alles nachlesen, aber ich kann euch sagen mein Bike hat mich keine Sekunde im Stich gelassen und es war wesentlich leistungsfähiger als ich. Es war einfach niur ein Traum.


----------



## inruinsforgiven (2. August 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> guckst Du hier:
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/remedy/remedy9/
> 
> ...




Hey Danke auf das Maß komme ich selbst, hatja aber nichts mit dem Standover zu tun, das ist ja das problem. 

Ich habe nur keinen Bock 2010 wieder leer auszugehen weil es keine kleinen Rahmen mehr gibt und wollte deshalb auf Nummer sicher gehen und das Maß 10 - 15 cm vor Sattelstütze gerne wissen.

Wenn hier keiner den 15,5 Rahmen fährt habe ich eben Pech.


----------



## gmk (3. August 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> mein remi knakt nach wie vor munter vor sich hin, dabei hab i jez mMn alles relevante zerlegt, gefettet bzw. gesprayt: Tretlager, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze + Klemme, sämtliche Lager des Hinterbaus, Pedalachsen, Kettenblätter, Kassette, sogar die Schaltzüge hab i an sämtlichen Aufnahmepunkten eingesprüht... hmmm, werd morgen ne runde fahrn, mal schaun obs wieder aufhört, im wiegetritt is es echt ziemlich nervig



schaltauge schon probiert - ist es vielleicht locker ?
ist das tretlagergehäuse außen plangefräst ?
auch das hauptschwingenlager (0berhalb des tretlagers) zerlegt / neu gefettet?



			
				remedy80 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> ...
> vielleicht kommts ja doch vom rahmen, hab ja eine mordsdelle im unterrohr, möglich dass sich da was getan hat.



kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ...
aber
hast du den rahmen schon mal auf risse kontrolliert ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (3. August 2009)

Hat jemand schon mal die Laufräder vom Trek Remedy 7 gewogen,
was bringen die auf die Waage?

Bin am Gewichtstunning und überlege auch die Schaltung zu tauschen, entweder auf Sram XO oder XTR Shifter und Schaltwerk.

Das SLX besonders die Shifter finde ich nicht so prickelnd.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Rokkshox (3. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Bin am Gewichtstunning und überlege auch die Schaltung zu tauschen, entweder auf Sram XO oder XTR Shifter und Schaltwerk.






Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## speedos (3. August 2009)

Mahlzeit...

@ Sushi1976, schau mal bei mir auf der Seite. Da sind zwei Bilder von den Trümern auf der Waage...

Möchte als nächstes auch die LR wechseln, aber weiß noch nicht genau welche. Sollen halt drei Wünsche auf einmal erfüllen: leicht, stabil und nicht zu teuer... 

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. August 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Ciao Rokkshox ...




Die Gabel bleibt, finde die Lyrik top!!


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. August 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...
> 
> @ Sushi1976, schau mal bei mir auf der Seite. Da sind zwei Bilder von den Trümern auf der Waage...
> 
> ...



Hi Sascha,

ja ich habe mir die Crossline von Mavic angeschaut bekommt man für 260, aber der Gewichtsvorteil, ist gleich gegen null.

Da muss man schon tiefer in die Tasche gehen Mavic Crossmax sx oder
die DT Swiss EX 1750 nur da drückst mal schnell 600 Steine ab

Gruss Marco


----------



## BikerDurden (3. August 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...
> 
> @ Sushi1976, schau mal bei mir auf der Seite. Da sind zwei Bilder von den Trümern auf der Waage...
> 
> ...




ich kann dir nur die DT Swiss EX 1750 empfehlen, solltest du nicht allzu schwer sein 

Ich bin super zufrieden hab bisher keine Probleme damit und die Laufen und laufen und laufen...

Naja sind halt aber nicht ganz günstig, glaub mittlerweile bekommt man die für 499 oder 599 weiß net ganz genau...wenn de sehen willst wie es beim R7 aussieht einfach meine Galery anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (3. August 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur die DT Swiss EX 1750 empfehlen, solltest du nicht allzu schwer sein
> 
> Ich bin super zufrieden hab bisher keine Probleme damit und die Laufen und laufen und laufen...
> 
> Naja sind halt aber nicht ganz günstig, glaub mittlerweile bekommt man die für 499 oder 599 weiß net ganz genau...wenn de sehen willst wie es beim R7 aussieht einfach meine Galery anschauen



Ja die DT Swiss sehen schon verdammt geil aus.....wo hast du deine gekauft?


----------



## BikerDurden (3. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja die DT Swiss sehen schon verdammt geil aus.....wo hast du deine gekauft?



puh du fragst sachen? ich glaub dass ich die damals bei bikepartsonline oder bike-components gekauft hab...700 eier haben die mal gekostet..aber ich war verrückt danach.. 
und es hat sich schon gelohnt muss ich sagen...aber es sieht echt geil aus..
und des gute ist auch, ich hatte die an meinem alten bike und hab dann auf SA umgerüstet, des hat grad mal 30 gekostet.. also echt gut die LR

Gruß

PS: ich glaube dass ich dir auch noch Gewichtsangaben "schuldig" bin, hab leider noch keine Zeit/Lust gehabt alles zu wiegen...kommt aber noch..


----------



## mamo80 (3. August 2009)

schau dich mal bei actionsports.de um, hab den ztr flow 2010 um 299,- soll angeblich 1850gramm wiegen, kann i aber nit bezeugen, da nit abgewogen.

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...TR-Flow-black-Limted-white-Editio::23082.html

oder in schwarz bei bike-mailorder, da hätt er sogar nur 1770gramm... ;-)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...NoTubes-ZTR-Flow-Disc-Laufradsatz::15760.html


ps: XO oder XTR Schaltwerk würd i wirklich als allerletztes montieren um gewicht zu sparen... um das Geld krieg i schon einen halbwegsigen LRS ;-)


----------



## speedos (3. August 2009)

Die von remedy80 verlinkten LRS find ich auch nicht schlecht, vor allem relativ günstig. Nur ich steh nicht so unbedingt auf weiße Felgen und schon gar nicht auf rot eloxierte Naben und Speichennippel :kotz:
Gibt es denn hier jemanden, der schon praktische Erfahrungen mit den LRS von actionsport gemacht hat?!

Grüße Sascha


----------



## mamo80 (3. August 2009)

hab mit actionsports gute erfahrungen gemacht, sowohl mit dem lrs als auch mit dem service. hab nicht bedacht dass die hintere nabe für 10mm steckachse geliefert wird und das remedy ja Qr standard benötigt. haben sofort auf meine mails reagiert, innerhalb von wenigen minuten und mir bei dem problem geholfen. 

laufräder sin echt fein, halten auch was aus, bin damit auch schon bikepark gefahren, soweit kein problem, allerdings nur sofern man sauber fährt. man merkt halt schon dass die in gewisser weise leichtbau sind.

und das rot eloxierte find i nit so schlimm, wenn mans nit so oft putzt fällts gar nit so auf


----------



## torbole11 (4. August 2009)

Hallo!
Würde mein R8 gerne auf Nobby Nic 2.4 (tubeless) umrüsten. Frage mich allerdings ob die Montage bzw. das Aufpumpen ohne Dichtflüssigkeit funktioniert? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## stylefaktor (4. August 2009)

torbole11 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Würde mein R8 gerne auf Nobby Nic 2.4 (tubeless) umrüsten. Frage mich allerdings ob die Montage bzw. das Aufpumpen ohne Dichtflüssigkeit funktioniert? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?



Tubeless macht nur mit geeigneter Dichtflüssigkeit Sinn, da nur dann z.B. kleine Dornen zuverlässig abgedichtet werden. Ohne Dichtflüssigkeit ist das Risiko von Platten ungleich höher und teilweise muss man auch sehr nachpumpen.
Beim Aufziehen die Flanke mit Schwalbe Easy Fit oder Spüli benätzen, damit der Reifen besser in den Sitz rutscht. Das sollte man generell machen, da sich so jeder Reifen deutlich besser auswuchten lässt.


----------



## stylefaktor (4. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Bin am Gewichtstunning und überlege auch die Schaltung zu tauschen, entweder auf Sram XO oder XTR Shifter und Schaltwerk.



Also damit errichst Du in Sachen Gewicht nicht wirklich viel. Da wird eher Deine Brieftasche deutlich leichter, zumal die SLX eigentlich recht ordentlich funktioniert.

Tausch die KASSETTE gegen HG80, Sram 990 oder gleich XTR (okay, mal wieder sehr teuer), wirst Dich wundern wie schnell man dort ca. 150g sparen kann!


----------



## gmk (4. August 2009)

torbole11 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Würde mein R8 gerne auf Nobby Nic 2.4 (tubeless) umrüsten. Frage mich allerdings ob die Montage bzw. das Aufpumpen *ohne Dichtflüssigkeit funktioniert?* Hat jemand Erfahrungen?



*sollte funktionieren*
ein kompressor hilft ungemein !


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. August 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Also damit errichst Du in Sachen Gewicht nicht wirklich viel. Da wird eher Deine Brieftasche deutlich leichter, zumal die SLX eigentlich recht ordentlich funktioniert.
> 
> Tausch die KASSETTE gegen HG80, Sram 990 oder gleich XTR (okay, mal wieder sehr teuer), wirst Dich wundern wie schnell man dort ca. 150g sparen kann!



Ich bin mit der SLX Schaltung nicht zufrieden, da funktioniert die XT 08 an meinem alten Stumpjumper um Welten besser, vor allem die Trigger.
Also die SLX fliegt raus, entweder gegen XTR oder Sram X0.

Kassette habe ich schon ne XT 11-32 drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (4. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der SLX Schaltung nicht zufrieden, da funktioniert die XT 08 an meinem alten Stumpjumper um Welten besser, vor allem die Trigger.
> Also die SLX fliegt raus, entweder gegen XTR oder Sram X0.
> 
> Kassette habe ich schon ne XT 11-32 drauf.




Nur mal so, hast du alles auch richtig eingestellt..
sprich schaltung eingestellt? weil bei mir funtzt die SLX eigentlich richtig gut bzw. merke ich keinen Unterschied 

MFG

PS: jetzt aber net sauer sein...


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. August 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Nur mal so, hast du alles auch richtig eingestellt..
> sprich schaltung eingestellt? weil bei mir funtzt die SLX eigentlich richtig gut bzw. merke ich keinen Unterschied
> 
> MFG
> ...



Klar schon mehrmals, aber die Trigger sind ******* bei der SLX.
Die XT sind da besser.

Mfg


----------



## BikerDurden (4. August 2009)

naja musst du wissen, ich denke eher auch wie stylefaktor, dass vorallem dann dein Geldbeutel leer ist...

aber ist ja jedem seine sache, hab ja auch teure Laufräder...

solltest du dein SLX-Kurbel verkaufen, dann würde ich die gerne nehmen..sofern du nicht nur die Trigger ersetzt...


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. August 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> naja musst du wissen, ich denke eher auch wie stylefaktor, dass vorallem dann dein Geldbeutel leer ist...
> 
> aber ist ja jedem seine sache, hab ja auch teure Laufräder...
> 
> solltest du dein SLX-Kurbel verkaufen, dann würde ich die gerne nehmen..sofern du nicht nur die Trigger ersetzt...



Nein die Kurbel bleibt, die finde ich super stylisch.
Nur Schaltwerk und Trigger werden ersetzt und zu Weihnachten dann neue Laufräder


----------



## Lindy R8 (4. August 2009)

also ich fahr ein 15,5" Remedy 8 aus 08 und das hat 10cm vorm Sattelrohr ca. 72cm und steigt auf ca. 74,5cm 15cm vorm Sattelrohr mit dem Fat Albert in 2,4!!


----------



## gmk (4. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der SLX Schaltung nicht zufrieden, da funktioniert die *XT* 08 an meinem alten Stumpjumper um Welten besser, vor allem die Trigger.
> Also die *SLX *fliegt raus, entweder gegen XTR oder Sram X0.
> 
> Kassette habe ich schon ne XT 11-32 drauf.



meines wissens sind *die* technisch ident ...


----------



## Snipy78 (4. August 2009)

ich hab mich auch gegen Kasetten und fr XTR Schalthebel Tuning entschieden. GRund: Soviel hats auch wieder ned kostet und ich krieg bisserl gewicht+ funktion + style 
Und wenn schon gewichtstuning so ists mir vorne wichtiger als hinten...


----------



## CrossTec (4. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Klar schon mehrmals, aber die Trigger sind ******* bei der SLX.
> Die XT sind da besser.
> 
> Mfg



Falls du die Schalthebel verhökerst, meld ich mal Interesse an! *Ich* merke nämlich keinen Unterschied zu meinen alten XT-Hebeln.


----------



## lkenschn (5. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege derzeit mit Remedy zu verkaufen. Daher die Frage an die Experten, was ich dafür noch bekommen könnte?

Hier die Daten:

Remedy 08 in der Größe 17,5
Lyrik 2-Step komplett gewartet ( war Defekt und das gesamt Innenleben wurde getauscht)
Schaltung: x0 / x9 Trigger mit Nokon Zügen
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Ultimate 203mm
Laufräder: Dt240s mit 5.1 und Aerolite Speichen
Parts: Ritchey WCS Carbon
Ein paar Gebrauchsspuren sind natürlich vorhanden.

Viele Grüße

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (5. August 2009)

bin zwar kein experte - 

...würds mal mit 2000 anschlagen. is zwar ein 08er aber die 09er gibts im sale auch nit unter 2800, deins is auch noch getuned, da würd ich dir sofort einen 2er gebn - wenn i denn eins bräuchte 

leider is mei freundin nit zum biken zu begeistern...


----------



## Saliva (5. August 2009)

Hier noch mal ein bißchen Remedy in Action 







Gruß

Saliva


----------



## Ultroon (6. August 2009)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Markpa (6. August 2009)

Hi!

Habe gestern mal wieder ne Runde mit meinem R8 gedreht. Da ist mir doch glatt aufgefallen, dass die Absenkung nicht mehr richtig funzt. Bleibt zwar in anderer Position stehen als 160mm, aber eben nur knapp davor - etwa 3mm. Von den 115mm weit entfernt.

Was meint Ihr? Dichtung, O-Ring defekt? Einschicken lassen, selber machen?

Gruß Mark


----------



## es geht auch an (6. August 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Habe gestern mal wieder ne Runde mit meinem R8 gedreht. Da ist mir doch glatt aufgefallen, dass die Absenkung nicht mehr richtig funzt. Bleibt zwar in anderer Position stehen als 160mm, aber eben nur knapp davor - etwa 3mm. Von den 115mm weit entfernt.
> 
> ...



habe genau das gleiche problem 
war schon beim rockshox händler....die 2step einheit muss da auf garantie getauscht werden.....
wird aber mindestens 2 wochen dauern
er meinte aber aus erfahrung, nachdem sie einmal bei rockshox war, wird sich da nix mehr fehlen.......die hofnung stirbt zuletzt..... 

ausserdem bilde ich mir ein, dass die gabel seit dem defekt ein paar geräusche ab und zu macht,vor allem beim austauchen. und das sie ein klein wenig spiel hat an den tauchrohren....?

hast du das auch bemerkt?


werde jetzt noch bis zum winter warten und sie dann einschicken lassen. bis dahin muss ich mich eben ohne absenkung vergnügen.


----------



## Markpa (6. August 2009)

Das ich sie einschicken muss hatte ich befürchtet :-(

Geräusche habe ich bisher keine festgestellt. Spiel auch nicht. Funktioniert soweit 1a. Bis auf die Absenkung eben.

Werde auch bis Ende Oktober warten, weil ich jetzt noch fahren will. Aber kann mir gut vorstellen dass viele so denken und man deswegen dann auch nicht mehr mit den üblichen 1-2 wochen rechnen darf.

Gruß Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UGA (6. August 2009)

Servus, 

Meine Gabelabsenkung am R8 funzt schon seit 6 Wochen nicht mehr. Der Händler sagt zwar es würde nur 1 Woche dauern, aber erlich...glaub ich nicht. 
Muss aber sagen, das Remedy fährt sich bergauf auch mit 160mm erstaunlich gut. Könnte glatt auf die Absenkung verzichten.
Mein Bike wird ausschliesslich in Graubünden bewegt, fast keine Ausfahrt ohne steile Aufstiege. 

Es lebe das Trek Remedy 2009


----------



## Markpa (6. August 2009)

hm, ich glaub das problem kommt häufier vor als ich gedacht habe. ist das bei rockshox bekannt? ich meine, bei fast neuen gabel dürfte doch eigentlich nicht in dieser häufigkeit was defekt sein. schade, dass diese so geil funktionierende gabel damit ein wenig ins schlechte licht gerückt wird.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. August 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Aktuell findet gerade das _TREK DEALER Weekend in Saalbach/Österreich vom 31.7. - 2.8.2009_ statt. Dort wird das neue Remedy und Scratch am Start sein. Vielleicht berichtet ja der eine oder andere Händler hier im Forum was darüber.
> 
> Ansonsten frage ich meinen Händler (www.Stonebite.com) direkt. Der ist mir einem Kollegen Vorort. Auf die Expertise der beiden kann man vertrauen. Ich werde berichten.
> 
> PS: *Er hat noch ein 8er Remedy (17.5) und ein 7er (17.5) im Laden. Wer sich die noch eines sichern möchte...*



Sali zsemma,

anbei das Feedback vom Trek Dealer Weekend:

*Das 2009er Remedy gibt es nächstes Jahr definitiv so nicht mehr!* *Das 2010er Remedy wird voll und ganz ein Allmountain Bike *mit 2x 150mm Federweg. 32er Thalas vorne und 15mm Steckache. Die Front ist tiefer und länger. Das bedeutet ALLMOUNTAIN. Noch bessere Klettereigenschaften, aber weniger ein Allmountain/Enduro, weniger steif, kein Bike mit dem man auch bedenkenlos und uneingeschränkt in den Bikepark gehen kann.

*Das Scratch ersetzt das Session 88 Freeride*, dass es so nicht mehr 2010 geben wird. Das Session 88 wird 2010 ein reines Downhillbike sein. Das Scratch ist aber schwerer als das jetzige Remedy und so vom Einsatzzweck her ein FREERIDER, kein Allmountain/Enduro mit dem man bedenkenlos und unangestrengt Touren fahren kann.

Möchte man ein Allmountain/Enduro Bike 2010 haben, dann muss man entsprechend teuer umrüsten in eine andere Gabel, andere Achse, ... Das wird teuer...

Wenigstens weiss ich, dass ich nächstes Jahr nichts verpasse und das 2010er Remedy nichts für mich ist, weil ich ein Bike für alles möchte: ausgedehnte Touren, Alpenetappen und auch Bikepark.


----------



## Scherbi123 (6. August 2009)

2010 sind die remedy's nach meiner meinung nicht mehr so geil.. hab aber erfahren, dass das remedy vom cameron 2011 rauskommen soll! aber was ich auch gehört habe ist, das sein remedy fast völlig gleich ist, außer das die geo minimale unterschiede aufweißt!

mfg


----------



## es geht auch an (7. August 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> hm, ich glaub das problem kommt häufier vor als ich gedacht habe. ist das bei rockshox bekannt? ich meine, bei fast neuen gabel dürfte doch eigentlich nicht in dieser häufigkeit was defekt sein. schade, dass diese so geil funktionierende gabel damit ein wenig ins schlechte licht gerückt wird.



ja,ist bekannt.wurde auch schon hier im forum diskutiert....allerdings haben viele(und ich auch) gedacht rs würden 2009 das problem in den griff bekommen......
hier im forum gibt es leute, die haben die 2-step einheit ihrer lyrik 2-3mal getauscht und dann gefrustet auf u-turn umbauen lassen,erst dann war ruhe.......hoffe uns ereilt nicht das gleiche schicksal....?

@UGA ja, mit 160 klettert es sich noch recht gut......bin auch schwer begeistert vom 2009er remedy


----------



## Maxwie (7. August 2009)

ICh kletter alles mit ausgefahrener Gabel! Finds absolut spitze so und das ist nicht wenig was ich da Uphill mäßig zu bewältigen habe! Ich hoffe aber trotzdem das meine 2step einheit durchhalten wird!

gruß
Max


----------



## es geht auch an (7. August 2009)

aber für den stolzen preis, könnte man erwarten,
dass die gabel länger als 2 wochen hält......
mich stört der defekt schon sehr, auch wenn man es nicht wirklich braucht....

was mich auch noch verunsichert ist die tatsache, dass das ding schon nach 2 wochen defekt war......so nach einem jahr dauereinsatz vielleicht,ok,kann mal vorkommen..... aber nicht nach 2 wochen.....
und bei den anderen hat es ja auch nicht lang gedauert bis die 2-step funktion nicht mehr ging,oder?


----------



## sramx9 (7. August 2009)

Bin schon ein wenig froh, dass ich U-turn Lyrik habe - hoffentlich hält die noch ein paar Jahre. Nutze den u-turn aber auch selten. Demnächst im Urlaub ( Alpen ) bei langen Anstiegen aber sicher öfters.


----------



## Markpa (7. August 2009)

wie gesagt, bei mir waren es 4 monate bis zum defekt. aber ich will mal nicht alles verteufeln. werde sie einschicken und hoffe, dass sie dann wieder und auch länger funktioniert. wie gesagt bin ich von der performance her immer nocht recht begeistert. und das als fox rlc umsteiger ;-)


----------



## MATaFIX (7. August 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Sali zsemma,
> 
> *Das Scratch ersetzt das Session 88 Freeride*, dass es so nicht mehr 2010 geben wird. Das Session 88 wird 2010 ein reines Downhillbike sein. Das Scratch ist aber schwerer als das jetzige Remedy und so vom Einsatzzweck her ein FREERIDER, kein Allmountain/Enduro mit dem man bedenkenlos und unangestrengt Touren fahren kann.



Mir scheint, dass der Radsatz des Scratch sehr viel zum Mehrgewicht des Bikes beiträgt. Dieser Bontrager Cosin Earl Radsatz mit den Kenda Nevegal STICK-E 2.35 Pneus sieht recht schwer aus. Für Freeride halt. Der Rahmen wird ja wohl nicht soo viel mehr wiegen, als das 2009-er Remedy. Auch Dämpfer (beim AIR Modell), Gabel (aufgebohrte Fox 36/Lyrik) und Komponenten sind beim Air-Modell gewichtemässig im Rahmen.

Ich könnte mir also vorstellen, dass ein Scratch Air mit Allmountain-Radsatz (DT 1750, Bontrager Rhythm, Mavic Crossmax SX) schon in den Bereich von 13kg und somit in den Bereich der 2009-er Remedy's zu bringen ist.

Meint ihr nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scherbi123 (7. August 2009)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir also vorstellen, dass ein Scratch Air mit Allmountain-Radsatz (DT 1750, Bontrager Rhythm, Mavic Crossmax SX) schon in den Bereich von 13kg und somit in den Bereich der 2009-er Remedy's zu bringen ist.
> 
> Meint ihr nicht?


ne, 13kg glaub ich nicht.. so 14,5 wirds haben, nehme ich mal an.


----------



## es geht auch an (7. August 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> wie gesagt, bei mir waren es 4 monate bis zum defekt. aber ich will mal nicht alles verteufeln. werde sie einschicken und hoffe, dass sie dann wieder und auch länger funktioniert. wie gesagt bin ich von der performance her immer nocht recht begeistert. und das als fox rlc umsteiger ;-)



kannst ja bescheid geben, wie lange es gedauert hat.....


----------



## Konstrukteur (7. August 2009)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Mir scheint, dass der Radsatz des Scratch sehr viel zum Mehrgewicht des Bikes beiträgt. Dieser Bontrager Cosin Earl Radsatz mit den Kenda Nevegal STICK-E 2.35 Pneus sieht recht schwer aus. Für Freeride halt. Der Rahmen wird ja wohl nicht soo viel mehr wiegen, als das 2009-er Remedy. Auch Dämpfer (beim AIR Modell), Gabel (aufgebohrte Fox 36/Lyrik) und Komponenten sind beim Air-Modell gewichtemässig im Rahmen.
> 
> Ich könnte mir also vorstellen, dass ein Scratch Air mit Allmountain-Radsatz (DT 1750, Bontrager Rhythm, Mavic Crossmax SX) schon in den Bereich von 13kg und somit in den Bereich der 2009-er Remedy's zu bringen ist.
> 
> Meint ihr nicht?




könnt ich mir schon vorstellen - oder besser ich hoffe es! Wie geil wäre ein bike mit 180mm Federweg, der echt genialen Geometrie des Remedy und dem Gewicht eines all mountains??? Ich werde jedenfalls sofort eins bestellen wenns möglich ist


----------



## MATaFIX (7. August 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> ne, 13kg glaub ich nicht.. so 14,5 wirds haben, nehme ich mal an.



Neee, da sollte schon mehr drinliegen. 14.5kg soll das Scratch Air ja schon in der Serienausstattung wiegen, wie ich gehört habe.

Wir werden sehen...


----------



## es geht auch an (7. August 2009)

beim bergauf radeln ist mir gerade so ein gedanke durch den kopf.....

vielleicht hatte trek zuviel schlechte erfahrungen mit den lyrik 2-steps
und deshalb gibts für die neuen 2010er remedys nur noch die fox.....aber um es preislich gleich zu halten, wird die günstigere 32er 150mm variante verbaut.

wie gesagt, nur so ein gedanke....

....was einem beim biken alles so durch den kopf geht..........


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. August 2009)

Die Lyrik aus meinem Trek Remedy 7, funzt bestens

Gruss Marco


----------



## es geht auch an (7. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Die Lyrik aus meinem Trek Remedy 7, funzt bestens
> 
> Gruss Marco



ja...mit der u-turn variante gibts laut forum weit weniger probleme...


----------



## Lindy R8 (7. August 2009)

Also die 2 Step Lyrik von meinem Remedy 8 hatte dieses Problem auch, habe sie vom Händler an Rock Shox schicken lassen, bekam mein Rad innerhalb einer Woche wieder und seither ist nix mehr gewesen!!!! Habe mal irgendwo gelesen das die bis zu einer bestimmten Seriennummer alle ein Problem mit dem 2 Step haben.


----------



## shownomercy (7. August 2009)

Mal so nen Tipp für euch Remedy-Heizer: 
Unterrohrschutz selbstgebastelt (Jan Pütz: Isch hab da mal wat vorbereidet) 
ASB Kunststoffplatte ausm Obi, Streifen runterschneiden, Fahrrad "kopfüber" in Küche  stellen (Freundin soll derweil das Bad putzen solang der Herd belegt is) ,Unterrohr dick mit Zeitungspapier abdecken, Streifen in Backofen bei 80 Grad (Pizza vorher raus), warten bis Streifen wabbelig wird, Handschuhe anziehen, Steifen auf Unterrohr positionieren und andrücken - Fertig und nie wieder Delle im Unterrohr!!

Bei da wai: wie funzt bei euch der Dämpfer, Soft oder Hart? Mir ist das Losbrechmoment oder die Druckstufe am Anfang zu träge. Mich hauts fast von den Pedalen bei heftigen Wurzeltrails. Hinterrad is auch schon total verbeult bei 3 bar Reifendruck. (Dämpferabstimmung von 25% - 40% SAG, alles ausprobiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mistral2.26 (8. August 2009)

shownomercy schrieb:


> Steifen auf Unterrohr positionieren und andrücken



Autsch


----------



## shownomercy (8. August 2009)

Ich vergaß Streifen abkühlen lassen und mit doppelseitigen Klebeband am Unterrohr festbappen.
p.s. Streifen muss nicht glühend heiss sein!


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. August 2009)

Habe noch nen neuen interessanten Laufradsatz gefunden:

http://www.fulcrumwheels.com/jspfulcrum/newsdetail.jsp?newsid=137&newscatid=2&lang=de&world=offroad

werde ich mir auf der Eurobike mal genauer anschauen

Gewichtsangaben hören sich sehr gut an

Gruss Marco


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (8. August 2009)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Mir scheint, dass der Radsatz des Scratch sehr viel zum Mehrgewicht des Bikes beiträgt. Dieser Bontrager Cosin Earl Radsatz mit den Kenda Nevegal STICK-E 2.35 Pneus sieht recht schwer aus. Für Freeride halt. Der Rahmen wird ja wohl nicht soo viel mehr wiegen, als das 2009-er Remedy. Auch Dämpfer (beim AIR Modell), Gabel (aufgebohrte Fox 36/Lyrik) und Komponenten sind beim Air-Modell gewichtemässig im Rahmen.
> 
> Ich könnte mir also vorstellen, dass ein Scratch Air mit Allmountain-Radsatz (DT 1750, Bontrager Rhythm, Mavic Crossmax SX) schon in den Bereich von 13kg und somit in den Bereich der 2009-er Remedy's zu bringen ist.
> 
> Meint ihr nicht?



Vielleicht nicht ganz, und wenn dann mit einem ziemlichen finanziellen Aufwand, der sich nicht rechnet. Der Rahmen des Scratch wird schwerer sein, als der des Remedy. Er hat mind. das Unterrohl des Session 88 bekommen. Ausserdem soll er ja Freeride Einsätzen trotzen und kein Allmountain sein. Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem 2009er und rüste da noch auf einen leichten LRS mit Tubeless um, um unter 14kg zu kommen.


----------



## L0cke (9. August 2009)

weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde, aber das ist das bike weswegen das remedy kastriert wird:


----------



## coldberg (9. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin stolze besitzer Remedy 7 und suche leichte, gute, nicht zu teuer Kettenführung, was könnte Ihr empfehlen ????

Thanks für hilfe und schöne Grüsse 

Tomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindy R8 (9. August 2009)

Ich hab die Enduro Kettenführung von Shaman Racing und bin damit sehr zufrieden! Kostet 40 EUR und ist auch für 3 fach Kurbeln geeignet!


----------



## rolandrevolverm (9. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

wollt nur kurz schreiben, dass ich ein großer Fan des REMEDY 7 bin aber auch gespannt auf das neue Teil schiele 


Grüße

Roland


----------



## stylefaktor (9. August 2009)

coldberg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin stolze besitzer Remedy 7 und suche leichte, gute, nicht zu teuer Kettenführung, was könnte Ihr empfehlen ????
> 
> Thanks für hilfe und schöne Grüsse
> ...



Selber bauen! 2 Blätter, bei mir 38-22, reichen eigentlich völlig aus. Carbon aus der Bucht oder vom Bastelladen, 3mm für die Scheibe und ca. 5mm für den Träger, Staubschutzmaske und Dremel. Die Rolle (MRP) gibt es inkl. Lagern so zu kaufen (ist mitlerweile durch eine weiße ersetzt).


----------



## mamo80 (9. August 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde, aber das ist das bike weswegen das remedy kastriert wird:



feines teil das scratch, könnt i mir als nachfolger für mein remedy vorstelln. weiß jemand das ungefähre gewicht?


----------



## es geht auch an (9. August 2009)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Enduro Kettenführung von Shaman Racing und bin damit sehr zufrieden! Kostet 40 EUR und ist auch für 3 fach Kurbeln geeignet!



habe gehört, dass die recht laut sein soll?
.....was mich dazu bewegt hat,
auf diese http://www.g-junkies.de/produkte.html 
bis semptember zu warten...da soll dann das neue modell der dreist erhältlich sein.



hätte noch eine frage: 
wer weiß, wie schwer der lenker vom remedy ist?
würde evtl gerne einen weißen lenker ins 8er einbauen mit den gleichen maßen bzw.geometrie und gleich noch ein paar gramm dabei sparen...
ich befürchte aber, dass der original lenker eh schon ein leichtgewicht ist.....


----------



## speedos (9. August 2009)

die Dreist sind ja schon brauchbar aus. Aber fetter Preis und fettes Gewicht...

Mit der Lautstärke bei der Shaman würde mich aber auch interessieren. 
Sollten sich die Eigner dieser Kettenführung mal zu äußern.


----------



## zero.cool (9. August 2009)

Also mein Originallenker war 362gr. habe jetzt den Spank 777 drauf und stark gekürzt das Gweicht liegt jetzt bei 325 gr. und weiss ist er auch.

Gruss Zero.cool


----------



## Lindy R8 (9. August 2009)

die Shaman hört man wirklich recht gut. Habe einen Schrumpfschlauch über die Rolle gemacht und seitdem ist sie fast nicht mehr zu hören.


----------



## es geht auch an (10. August 2009)

@ zero.cool   
danke für die schnelle hilfe....vielleicht könntest du mir noch 2 fragen dazu beantworten.....
hat der in etwa die gleiche geometrie, wie der original lenker?
was heißt extrem kurz? hast du ein pic von deinem remedy 8 mit dem weissem lenker....würd mich interessieren, wie das rüberkommt.

@ lindy R8 
ist das mit dem schrumpfschlauch schwer oder auch für leute mit 2 linken händen machbar....?was für einen schrumpfschlauch(durchmesser) braucht man da genau..........meinst du die dinger , die man mit 'nem fön heiss macht?
wär ja dann die alternative....wenn es die funktion bei dreifach kurbeln nicht beinträchtigt und die kette immer sauber geführt wird....


----------



## Lindy R8 (10. August 2009)

ist nicht schwer zu machen, hab einen schrupfschlauch mit ca.40 - 45mm durchmesser genommen. da ein normaler föhn nicht die erforderliche temperatur bringt um den schlauch zu schrupfen, hab ich den ihn mit einem feuerzeug vorsichtig mit genügend abstand, um den schlauch nicht anzuzünden, auf die rolle aufgeschumpft. noch warm ein bisschen an die form andrücken, überstehendes abschneiden und fertig, habs bei meinen beiden bikes gemacht und es funktioniert prima! hab eine 3fach kurbel auf  2fach mit bashguard umgebaut und bis jetzt hatte ich keine probleme mit dem schalten oder der führung der kette!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (10. August 2009)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Neee, da sollte schon mehr drinliegen. 14.5kg soll das Scratch Air ja schon in der Serienausstattung wiegen, wie ich gehört habe.
> 
> Wir werden sehen...




bei angegebenen gewichten bin ich immer skeptisch, mein remedy 7 von 2008 wiegt mit rel. leichtem ZTR flow LRS + sram990 kassette auch knappe 14,5kg, dabei hat es noch die lyrik solo air drin, die wiegt ja auch nochmal ca. 300g weniger als eine 2step bzw. u-turn. 

was wiegt eigentlich der original LRS vom R7 ohne kassette?

lg mm


----------



## speedos (10. August 2009)

Hab den LRS vom R7 mal gewogen. Waren inkl. Felgenband ca. 2180 g. Bilder sind auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Sushi1976 (10. August 2009)

Hier mal ein link zu nem Händler in der Schweiz, der die Trek 2010 Modelle
mit Bilder eingestellt hat

http://www.chokcycles.ch/fahrrad-trek-bikes-2010/trek-2010-c-27_28.html?page=2

PS: Rene Wildhaber hat der Konkurrenz mal wieder gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt
Sieg Trek Bike Attack 2009 am letzten Wochenende (Natürlich mit dem Remedy)


----------



## Tom Servo (10. August 2009)

Whoops, falscher Thread.


----------



## Snipy78 (10. August 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Hab den LRS vom R7 mal gewogen. Waren inkl. Felgenband ca. 2180 g. Bilder sind auf meiner Seite.



Des is mehr als gedacht und widerspricht der Trek Aussage die ich bekommen hatte - d.h. irgendwann werd ich die ev. austauschen - aber wie kommt man an einen tollen leichten AM-Satz ohne gleich 700 Steine auszugeben...


----------



## zero.cool (11. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @ zero.cool
> danke für die schnelle hilfe....vielleicht könntest du mir noch 2 fragen dazu beantworten.....
> hat der in etwa die gleiche geometrie, wie der original lenker?
> was heißt extrem kurz? hast du ein pic von deinem remedy 8 mit dem weissem lenker....würd mich interessieren, wie das rüberkommt.


 
So hier ein Bild vom Lenker, ich hab ihn stark gekürzt weil er original 777m lang ist, jetzt nur noch 690.
Der Lenker geht weiter nach oben als der Bontrager.

Anhang anzeigen 169892


----------



## BikerDurden (11. August 2009)

Hallo Remedies 

ich habe gestern mein  bike gesäubert und gefettet..dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass an keiner Schraube Fett oder fettähnliche substanzen dran waren (finde ich etwas assi bei so nem teuren bike..aber es muss ja gespart werden..)

Das schlimmere ist, dass (wenn man aufm bike sitzt) links, mein Lager welches sich am rahmen befindet (da wo das evo steht) komplett zerstört ist..
ich weis leider nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben soll ich hoff ihr kommt damit klar...  

Ich habe nun die sorge, da das lager sehr speziell aussieht, dass es wieder so ein extrem schwer zu beschaffendes lager ist.. 

Geht es jemandem ähnlich?
ansonsten bin ich mit allem sehr zufrieden...


----------



## BikerDurden (11. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @ zero.cool
> danke für die schnelle hilfe....vielleicht könntest du mir noch 2 fragen dazu beantworten.....
> hat der in etwa die gleiche geometrie, wie der original lenker?
> was heißt extrem kurz? hast du ein pic von deinem remedy 8 mit dem weissem lenker....würd mich interessieren, wie das rüberkommt.
> ...


----------



## mamo80 (11. August 2009)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> Des is mehr als gedacht und widerspricht der Trek Aussage die ich bekommen hatte - d.h. irgendwann werd ich die ev. austauschen - aber wie kommt man an einen tollen leichten AM-Satz ohne gleich 700 Steine auszugeben...



z.b bei actionsports.de! hab die links weiter vorne schon mal gepostet >> Seite 84


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (11. August 2009)

zero.cool schrieb:


> So hier ein Bild vom Lenker, ich hab ihn stark gekürzt weil er original 777m lang ist, jetzt nur noch 690.
> Der Lenker geht weiter nach oben als der Bontrager.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 169892



merci....jetzt kann ich mir das besser vorstellen......wie ich sehe hast du die 50mm riser variante vom 777.....ich suche jetzt  noch nach einem 40mm.....wie beim original lenker.....nur gibts den 777 nur mit 30 oder 50mm.

@BikeDurden wieviel rise hat denn der reverse?


----------



## BikerDurden (11. August 2009)

@BikeDurden wieviel rise hat denn der reverse?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich richtig liege müsste dass der Lenker sein...
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Reverse-DH-Race-Lenker-318mm-2008::3851.html
> 
> also müsste er rise 1,5 haben. stimmt das?


----------



## clemson (11. August 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hallo Remedies
> 
> ich habe gestern mein  bike gesäubert und gefettet..dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass an keiner Schraube Fett oder fettähnliche substanzen dran waren (finde ich etwas assi bei so nem teuren bike..aber es muss ja gespart werden..)
> 
> ..



Fett auf die Schrauben????? 
auf schrauben gehört loctite.....


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. August 2009)

HAbe heute die neue Bike und Mountain Bike gekauft und gelesen, das Trek mit dem Remedy jetzt nur noch in die Allmountain Klasse zielt.

Das Fahrrad wurde lt. Trek zu sehr als Enduro missbraucht

Mit dem 150mm Remedy, gegen die restliche 140mm Allmountain-Konkurrenz.

Das Remedy 9.9 Carbon wäre schon ein Traum, aber der Preis fast
6000
Das Remedy 7 kostet jetzt als Einstieg 2800, da haben die Preise saftig angezogen.

Gruss Marco


----------



## steehl (11. August 2009)

Leute, ich brauche mal Euren Rat: 

Ich muss mich entscheiden zwischen Remedy 8 und Remedy 9. Und ich habe einen Satz fast neue Laufräder (DT EX 5.1 mit Hope Pro II Naben) zu Hause, die mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen. 

Wie seht Ihr die LRS im Vergleich zu denen Serien-Rädern von R8 / R9. Macht es Sinn, die LRS zu verkaufen oder gleich versuchen, die LRS beim Händler stehen zu lassen.
Was würde wohl ein Verkauf der Serien-LRS bringen?

Eigentlich reicht mir die Lyrik als Gabel (bei Fox gehen mir die hohen Wartungskosten auf den Senkel), aber sie soll natürlich funktionieren. 
wie ist die Erfahrung mit 2-Step: Funktioniert das, wenn es einmal bei ausgetauscht wurde (die neuen sind ja wohl immer schnell kaputt, oder)?

Gibt es sonst noch einen guten Grund für das R9?


----------



## Freerider_1 (11. August 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Das schlimmere ist, dass (wenn man aufm bike sitzt) links, mein Lager welches sich am rahmen befindet (da wo das evo steht) komplett zerstört ist..
> ich weis leider nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben soll ich hoff ihr kommt damit klar...
> 
> Ich habe nun die sorge, da das lager sehr speziell aussieht, dass es wieder so ein extrem schwer zu beschaffendes lager ist..
> ...


 
Grüss Dich
das wäre für mich ein Fall von Garantie. Abwicklung über Deinen Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (11. August 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig liege müsste dass der Lenker sein...
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Reverse-DH-Race-Lenker-318mm-2008::3851.html
> 
> also müsste er rise 1,5 haben. stimmt das?



1,5 zoll sind schon fast wie der original.....ist eine echt alternative


finde einfach keinen weißen lenker mit 40mm rise und 100gr leichter als der von bontrager....
das einzige was ich bis jetzt entdeckt habe ist der truvativ husselfelt mit den gleichen maßen....allerdings ist er mit 320gr fast so schwer wie der original........
muss da doch was geben.....?


----------



## BikerDurden (11. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> 1,5 zoll sind schon fast wie der original.....ist eine echt alternative
> 
> 
> finde einfach keinen weißen lenker mit 40mm rise und 100gr leichter als der von bontrager....
> ...



also musst mal suchen auf den anderen bekannten Seiten..ich hab damals bei bikepartsonline bestellt...und ich bin super zufrieden..hatte den noch an meinem alten Bike..

kann ich nur empfehlen das lenkerchen...
gruß Tille


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. August 2009)

@all

Wer noch ein Trek Remedy 8 sucht hier gibts noch welche

http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/152-1-1969?search=remedy

Sushi


----------



## bikeop (12. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Wer noch ein Trek Remedy 8 sucht hier gibts noch welche
> 
> ...


 
3479 euro statt 3499.-. bei dem angebot muss man ja zuschlagen....


----------



## revolvermann (12. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und habe auch gleich mal eine Frage:

Könnt ihr mir Tips geben um das Remedy 7 ein bisschen leichter zu machen. Ausserdem finde ich, dass der Rollwiderstand der Kena Nevegal relativ hoch ist (Ist aber nur mein subjektives empfinden; Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?); Meine Überlegung wären Fat Albert (2.25 oder 2.40?).

Vielleicht noch kurz zur Erklärung:Ich möchte aus dem Remedy mehr einen All Mountain Tourer machen als einen Freerider(Nur für den Fall, dass jemand Muddy Mary's vorschlägt  ).

Grüße


Roland


----------



## BikerDurden (12. August 2009)

revolvermann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe auch gleich mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Hallo Roland,

ich hab Fat Albert 2,4 ruff gemacht..das funktioniert wunderbar. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Bin auch bei nässe mit würzeln sehr zufrieden...also kann ich nur empfehlen..

Gruß


----------



## Snipy78 (12. August 2009)

revolvermann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe auch gleich mal eine Frage:
> 
> Könnt ihr mir Tips geben um das Remedy 7 ein bisschen leichter zu machen.



Hab 2.4 Nobby Nics drauf gemacht, die rollen noch leichter + sind leichter als die Fat alberts. Der grip ist mit dem richtigen Luftdruck auch OK, Platten hatte ich bei 4 Tagen Saalbach keinen.
ich hab die Kette gegen eien leichte grfräßte Goldkette getauscht - sieht am R7 einfach super aus. Weiterhin Super Leichte Flat pedals. Als nächstes kommt der Lenker dran ( Lenker vom R9). XTR schalthebel hab ich schon (Gwicht + Funktion). 
Der Tipp bzgl. Laufräder bei actionsports ist auch gut ich hab nur Befürchtungen dass die ned so haltbar sind (nach Erfahrungen von nem Kumpel).


----------



## bikeop (12. August 2009)

revolvermann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe auch gleich mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...


 
fat albert 2.4 ist eine gute wahl.

an 2.25 reifen oder nobbynics würde ich ein anderes bike montieren....


----------



## revolvermann (12. August 2009)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Ist der Nevegal wirklich so "träge"? Ich finde die Reifen fahren sich sehr schwerfällig. Ist das auch anderen schon aufgefallen?


----------



## bikeop (12. August 2009)

revolvermann schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
> 
> Ist der Nevegal wirklich so "träge"? Ich finde die Reifen fahren sich sehr schwerfällig. Ist das auch anderen schon aufgefallen?


 
der rollwiderstand soll beim FA deutlich geringer sein (ist auch spürbar), der reifen ist aber nur gering leichter als der nevegal.
und nobby nic 2.4 ist zwar nett und eine deutliche gewichtsreduktion, aber wenns zur sache geht, dann trennt sich der reifen ganz gerne von seinen aussenstollen, wodurch er zwar leichter, aber nicht unbedingt bissiger wird...
(abgesehen davon verschleisst NN schon, wenn man ihn zu scharf anschaut).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (12. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> (abgesehen davon verschleisst NN schon, wenn man ihn zu scharf anschaut).



 thats it...


----------



## revolvermann (12. August 2009)

Ok, Danke! Ich werde dann mal die FA testen. 
Hat jemand eine Alternative zu den Bontrager Laufrädern?
Hat die zufällig schon jemand gewogen? 
DT Swiss?


----------



## bikeop (12. August 2009)

revolvermann schrieb:


> .....
> Hat die zufällig schon jemand gewogen?
> ....


 
da hat einer gewogen (thx, speedos). nehme an vom 7er 2009.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/373095
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/373094


----------



## berndguggi (12. August 2009)

Hab seit rund 1 Monat das Trek Remedy 8 und es geht wirklich super.
Bergauf zu meinem hardtail (< 10 kg) natürlich wesentlich anstrengender, bergab aber auch eine völlig andere Welt.
Das Scratch spricht mich aber fast noch mehr an (Hab das zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes noch nicht gekannt)
Ich überleg mir jetzt fast den Umstieg wenn sich der Verlust in Grenzen hält. Was meint Ihr - bekomme ich für das Remedy 8 inkl. Pedale noch so rund 2.700 - 2.800 ???


----------



## bikeop (12. August 2009)

berndguggi schrieb:


> Hab seit rund 1 Monat das Trek Remedy 8 und es geht wirklich super.
> Bergauf zu meinem hardtail (< 10 kg) natürlich wesentlich anstrengender, bergab aber auch eine völlig andere Welt.
> Das Scratch spricht mich aber fast noch mehr an (Hab das zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes noch nicht gekannt)
> Ich überleg mir jetzt fast den Umstieg wenn sich der Verlust in Grenzen hält. Was meint Ihr - bekomme ich für das Remedy 8 inkl. Pedale noch so rund 2.700 - 2.800 ???


 

von mir nicht.

im ernst: ich weiss zwar noch nix über die *geo* und das gewicht des scratch, glaube aber, dass es als endurotourenbike nur mehr für leute mit viiiiiiel power in den schenkeln taugt. (oder für liftfahrer).

ob die 10mm federweg an der front und die 20mm hinten den sicher deutlichen mehraufwand beim kraxeln wert sind, bezweifle ich.


----------



## berndguggi (12. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> von mir nicht.
> 
> im ernst: ich weiss zwar noch nix über die *geo* und das gewicht des scratch, glaube aber, dass es als endurotourenbike nur mehr für leute mit viiiiiiel power in den schenkeln taugt. (oder für liftfahrer).
> 
> ob die 10mm federweg an der front und die 20mm hinten den sicher deutlichen mehraufwand beim kraxeln wert sind, bezweifle ich.


 

Nein der federweg ist auch nicht entscheidend - der ist beim remedy mehr als ausreichend. Nicht umsonst hat ja einer von trek gemeint das remedy werde oft als freerider "mißbraucht". Nachzulesen im aktullen mountainbike magazin - oder wars im bike.

Der (zu leichte ??) Rahmen ist der entscheidende Punkt. Für etwas härtere Einsätze könnte sich der auf Dauer als Schwachstelle erweisen. Das Remedy wird zwar zb im Freeride auch als Bike angepriesen mit dem man auch hin und wieder in den Bikepark gehen könne - ich bin mir da aber nicht so sicher. Wobei ich jetzt nicht von 3 Meter Drops rede sondern von zb 1 Meter Drops oder kleineren Sprüngen. Das Scratch sollte das ohne weiteres aushalten.


----------



## clemson (12. August 2009)

berndguggi schrieb:


> Nein der federweg ist auch nicht entscheidend - der ist beim remedy mehr als ausreichend. Nicht umsonst hat ja einer von trek gemeint das remedy werde oft als freerider "mißbraucht". Nachzulesen im aktullen mountainbike magazin - oder wars im bike.



das war john riley productmanager mountainbike bei trek


----------



## revolvermann (12. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> da hat einer gewogen (thx, speedos). nehme an vom 7er 2009.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/373095
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/373094





Danke!


----------



## sramx9 (13. August 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> das war john riley productmanager mountainbike bei trek


 
Zu lesen in der mountainbike 

Bezüglich Rahmen: weiß jemand wie schwer der Rahmen alleine denn ist ? Die kompletten Räder sind ja nun nicht so leicht wie Trek - zumindest 2008 - angegeben hat.
Und ich habe keinerlei Scheu auch mit meinen 97kg + Klamotten 1m "Drops" zu machen ( nicht ins Flat natürlich ) . Wenn man sauber landet kein Thema - und ob man bei einem Scratch so viel "Reserve" hat - man weiß es nicht. Wahrscheinlich "darf" man mit dem Scratch auch "nur" 50cm tiefer fallen. Ist ein hübsches Rad - keine Frage - aber für meine Bedürfnisse bezüglich Tourentauglichkeit, Wendigkeit, "Droptauglichkeit" ist das Remi wohl die bessere Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (13. August 2009)

berndguggi schrieb:


> .....
> Der (zu leichte ??) Rahmen ist der entscheidende Punkt. Für etwas härtere Einsätze könnte sich der auf Dauer als Schwachstelle erweisen. Das Remedy wird zwar zb im Freeride auch als Bike angepriesen mit dem man auch hin und wieder in den Bikepark gehen könne - ich bin mir da aber nicht so sicher. Wobei ich jetzt nicht von 3 Meter Drops rede sondern von zb 1 Meter Drops oder kleineren Sprüngen. Das Scratch sollte das ohne weiteres aushalten.


 
oke. das verstehe ich. wenn man eher richtung bikepark tendiert, ja. 
für mich war und ist das remedy ein echtes allround bike, dass sich hervorragend zum touren im alpinen gelände eignet, weil es viel reserve bietet und nicht zu schwer ist.
wenn ich in den bikepark wollte, würde ich mich aber eher nach einem reinrassigen bikepark-bike umschauen (da seh ich dann aber auch keinen vorteil einer luftfedergabel).


----------



## revolvermann (13. August 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Remedy ein "all Mountain" und es wird auch so verkauft. Für den Bikepark brauche ich keine drei Kettenblätter. Wenn das Remedy ein Bikepark Bike wäre(Also Slopestyler oder Freerider) dann würde Trek es doch wohl gleich mit Bash Ring und nur ein oder zwei Kettenblättern ausliefern. Ich finde es lustig wenn man ein All Mountain in einen Freerider umbaut. Aber warum nicht gleich ein Bike kaufen welches auch dafür gemacht ist. Für den Bikepark bekomme ich für weniger Geld ein Bike mit dem ich wesentlich mehr Spass haben kann als mit dem remedy (kona Stinky oder ähnliches). Bei so einem bike ist es mir vollkommen egal von ich drope. Die Dinger sind "fast" unkaputtbar; Ich betone "fast" . Ausserdem achtet Trek bei dem Remedy sehr aufs Gewicht: Bei einem Bike mit dem ich im Bikepark fahre ist mir das Gewicht vollkommen egal. Bei den Amis nennt sich das nähmlich "gravity" .
Also ich sehe keinen sinn das Remedy in einen Freerider/Slopestyler zu verwandeln denn das ist es nämlich nicht.


----------



## bikeop (13. August 2009)

revolvermann schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Remedy ein "all Mountain" und es wird auch so verkauft. Für den Bikepark brauche ich keine drei Kettenblätter. Wenn das Remedy ein Bikepark Bike wäre(Also Slopestyler oder Freerider) dann würde Trek es doch wohl gleich mit Bash Ring und nur ein oder zwei Kettenblättern ausliefern. Ich finde es lustig wenn man ein All Mountain in einen Freerider umbaut. Aber warum nicht gleich ein Bike kaufen welches auch dafür gemacht ist. Für den Bikepark bekomme ich für weniger Geld ein Bike mit dem ich wesentlich mehr Spass haben kann als mit dem remedy (kona Stinky oder ähnliches). Bei so einem bike ist es mir vollkommen egal von ich drope. Die Dinger sind "fast" unkaputtbar; Ich betone "fast" . Ausserdem achtet Trek bei dem Remedy sehr aufs Gewicht: Bei einem Bike mit dem ich im Bikepark fahre ist mir das Gewicht vollkommen egal. Bei den Amis nennt sich das nähmlich "gravity" .
> Also ich sehe keinen sinn das Remedy in einen Freerider/Slopestyler zu verwandeln denn das ist es nämlich nicht.


 
das hat auch keiner gesagt, dass das remedy ein park bike oder sonstwas wäre. 
völlig richtig also , was du da schreibst.
die diskussion dreht sich (zwar ein bissl ot) ja eigentlich ums *scratch*, von dem hier viele schon im voraus begeistert sind (wahrscheinlich weil trek oben steht).
für mich ist das scratch nämlich weder leistungsstarkes allmountain noch parkbike (das sicher nicht)....meine begeisterung hält sich also in grenzen.


----------



## sramx9 (13. August 2009)

Stellt sich die Frage: Wat is`n Bikepark ???
Ist z.B. Hahnenklee im Harz kein Bikepark ? Nur weil die da keine Rampen, Double und was weiß ich haben ( kenne mich in den Bezeichnungen der Sprünge nicht sooo aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) ? Stattdessen verschiedene Strecken mit unterschiedlichen Niveau.
Ein Freestyler oder Slopestyler ist das Remi sicher nicht. Auch sollte man auf manchen Strecken die ganz großen Sprünge besser auslassen - keine Frage. Aber mit dem "alten" Remi kann man wenigstens die Strecken fahren und den ein oder anderen Sprung mitnehmen.
Und auf`s Gewicht achtet Trek nur auf dem Papier. Das wohl kein Remedy so leicht ist wie es früher mal angegeben wurde, haben wir ja schon diskutiert. Alle Räder die nachgewogen wurden waren ca. 1 Kg schwerer als in der Werbung.

Ich persönlich finde es halt schade, dass das neue Remedy fast keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr hat. Für Touren dürfte das Fuel EX geeigneter sein. Für`s Gröbere das Scratch.


----------



## revolvermann (13. August 2009)

"das hat auch keiner gesagt, dass das remedy ein park bike oder sonstwas wäre."

Doch, weiter oben wird darüber diskutiert welche Drops man mit dem Bike springen darf und welche nicht.
Weiter oben wird auch über Umbauten des Remedy in Richtung Freerider/Slopestyler diskutiert. 
Es werden sogar teilweise Muddy Mary auf das bike aufgezogen. Doch, es wird hier sehr oft von Bike Parks gesprochen. Was ein Bike Park ist? Ich glaube das weiss jeder. Darum finde ich, dass es dies bzgl. eigentlich keine Diskossion mehr geben braucht. Denn sonst müssen wir auch darüber reden was "All Mountain" bedeutet . 
Welches Bike für welche Sprünge gedacht ist? Das ist ja auch wieder so eine Geschichte. Man kann mit einem 28" Hercules Damen Rad auch Drops machen (geht; tut nur weh ). Das Remedy (und nur darum sollte es hier gehen (siehe Thread Name) ist halt "nur" ein "All mountain" und ich bin glücklich damit, denn das wollte ich auch kaufen.

Das Scratch ist mir eigentlich völlig egal und darum geht es hier auch gar ned. Ist ned bös gemeint


----------



## mhedder (13. August 2009)

> Es werden sogar teilweise Muddy Mary auf das bike aufgezogen. Doch, es wird hier sehr oft von Bike Parks gesprochen. Was ein Bike Park ist? Ich glaube das weiss jeder. Darum finde ich, dass es dies bzgl. eigentlich keine Diskossion mehr geben braucht. Denn sonst müssen wir auch darüber reden was "All Mountain" bedeutet .



Da fühle ich mich angesprochen...  Fahre vorn Muddy Mary und hinten Fat Albert...
Naja, naja... Was den Unterschied zwischen den unzähligen Bikekategorien angeht, blicke ich da ohnehin nicht mehr durch. Sicherlich ist das Remedy keine Dropmaschine, aber normales Fahren im Bikepark sollte kein Problem mit dem Teil sein, und laut Aussage meines Händlers ist es für BikePark freigegeben (was auch immer das heißt...). 

Man sollte bei der ganzen Bikekategorieunterscheiderei nicht vergessen, dass Trek ein Ami ist, und dass es für die Amerikaner den Bereich "Enduro" eigentlich nicht gibt. Siehe auch die RockShox Gabeln...
Für mich macht es durchaus Sinn ein Remedy mit 2-fach Kurbel, Kettenführung und Muddy Marry zu fahren. Es ist einfach ein sehr agiles Bike das man als Allrounder von Tour bis Park einsetzen kann. 

Ein Scratch käme mir für mein Einsatzgebiet nicht in Frage.


Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (13. August 2009)

revolvermann schrieb:


> ....
> Das Scratch ist mir eigentlich völlig egal und darum geht es hier auch gar ned. Ist ned bös gemeint


 
ist schon oke. 
ich seh es genauso: remedy ist für mich ein all-to-do bike, das auch gelegentliche softcore park einsätze heil überstehen sollte - also leistungsstarkes all mountain. 

hab nicht die ganze diskussion verfolgt, bin nur eingestiegen, weil jemand überlegt hat sein aktuelles remedy gegen ein scratch zu tauschen. (ich seh ehrlich gesagt keinen sinn darin).

gegen muddy m oder big b am R ist mmn aber bei entsprechendem einsatzgebiet nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## revolvermann (13. August 2009)

Keine Frage: Muddy Marys und Kettenführung kommen schon extrem cool (Nur find ich halt, dass es am remedy einfach overdozed ist). Auch optisch passt das (meine subjektive Meinung) nicht wirklich zum Rahmen. 
Und wie schon gesagt: Meiner Ansicht nach ist das Remedy halt "nur" ein All Mountain. Und wie du schon angedeutet hast: Was für uns "Enduro" bedeutet, ist für die Amis noch "normales" "All Mountain".


----------



## mhedder (13. August 2009)

revolvermann schrieb:


> Keine Frage: Muddy Marys und Kettenführung kommen schon extrem cool (Nur find ich halt, dass es am remedy einfach overdozed ist). Auch optisch passt das (meine subjektive Meinung) nicht wirklich zum Rahmen.
> Und wie schon gesagt: Meiner Ansicht nach ist das Remedy halt "nur" ein All Mountain. Und wie du schon angedeutet hast: Was für uns "Enduro" bedeutet, ist für die Amis noch "normales" "All Mountain".



Wad den optischen Aspekt angeht, kann ich das verstehen. Ist eben Geschmacksache. 
Ich habe mir ein Remedy gekauft, weil ich ein Bike wollte, mit dem ich alles fahren kann wonach mir gerade ist. 

Um beim Thema Scratch zu bleiben: Meiner Meinung nach ist das Einsatzgebiet des Scratch nicht mit dem Remedy zu vergleichen (abgesehen von denen, die selbst nen reinrassigen Downhiller den Berg hochstrampeln... ). 
Das Scratch ist eben ein Freerider, der für dieses Einsatzgebiet nicht schwer ist, aber für längere Touren wohl weniger geeignet ist.
Da fehlt einem dann noch ein Fuel-EX um diesen Bereich abzudecken.

Sicherlich hat man dann für die jeweilige Situation das perfektere Bike, aber man stelle sich z.B. einen Gardasee-Ausflug vor... Soll ich da zwei Bikes mitnehmen, nur weil ich mal mit richtig Spass den 601er runterfahren will?

Für mich ist deshalb das Remedy ein guter Kompromis.


----------



## revolvermann (13. August 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Sicherlich hat man dann für die jeweilige Situation das perfektere Bike, aber man stelle sich z.B. einen Gardasee-Ausflug vor... Soll ich da zwei Bikes mitnehmen, nur weil ich mal mit richtig Spass den 601er runterfahren will?
> 
> Für mich ist deshalb das Remedy ein guter Kompromis.



Jup, dies sehe ich genau so


----------



## sramx9 (13. August 2009)

Tja die leidige Diskussion - was kann man mit einem Rad alles machen. 
Kann wohl keiner wirklich beantworten. Wenn ein 60kg "Kerlchen" mit sauberer Technik springt sind das gaaanz andere Kräfte als wenn ein 100kg Sack irgendwo runterplumpst.
Finde schon den Begriff "Bikepark-tauglich" beknackt.  Die meisten Strecken dürften kein Thema sein. Wie gesagt - nicht unbedingt jeden Sprung mitnehmen.
Wenn ich mir im WWW aber den Slopestyle-Parcours von Winterberg ( ist ja nun auch in einem "bikepark" ) anschaue - käme nie auf die Idee da mit dem Remedy zu fahren.

Ist ja auch müsig. Muss jeder selber wissen was er mit dem Rad macht.


----------



## bikeop (13. August 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Um beim Thema Scratch zu bleiben: Meiner Meinung nach ist das Einsatzgebiet des Scratch nicht mit dem Remedy zu vergleichen (abgesehen von denen, die selbst nen reinrassigen Downhiller den Berg hochstrampeln... ).
> Das Scratch ist eben ein Freerider, der für dieses Einsatzgebiet nicht schwer ist, aber für längere Touren wohl weniger geeignet ist.
> ......


 
allmountain, enduro, freerider....wurscht wie man es nennt (ich weiss bis heute nicht, was eigentlich ein freerider ist - in erster linie fühl ich mich als freerider, wenn ich mit meinem all-mountain-bike trails in den alpen fahre).
der entscheidende punkt ist: taugt das bike von geo und gewicht für eine tour, sprich kann ich damit auch einmal 2000hm oder mehr bergauf kraxeln und fünf, sechs stunden entspannt biken ohne dass ich nachher halbtot bin? die antwort ist individuell unterschiedlich und das adäquate bike dafür wird schliesslich nur noch vom gewünschten einsatzgebiet bestimmt.
aber die bergauftauglichkeit ist letztlich der entscheidende cut-off, egal wie die industrie ihre bikes kategorisiert.


----------



## mamo80 (13. August 2009)

zum thema bikepark, bin in livigno einen tag im motolino bikepark mit meinem remedy gefahren, warn in summe 6 fahrten, habn uns länger zeit gelassen und beim wallride einige fotos gemacht. man sollte damit schon recht sauber fahrn und es auch nit so fest krachen lassen. bin oben nur den kleinen drop gesprungen ca. 1,5 m, wenn überhaupt. den mittleren hab i mit den ztr flow laufrädern lieber ausgelassen. und wennst länger fährst und dann den dämpfer anfasst is er schon ziemlich warm geworden, daher sollte mann halt immer mal eine verschnaufpause fürs material einschieben 

daher- ab und zu "bikepark light" für mich kein problem, aber komplett umbaun für bikepark macht mMn wenig sinn, da hol ich mir lieber ein demo 7 oder ähnliches.


----------



## Vaderchen (13. August 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir im WWW aber den Slopestyle-Parcours von Winterberg ( ist ja nun auch in einem "bikepark" ) anschaue - käme nie auf die Idee da mit dem Remedy zu fahren.



Nein, mein Bike würde ich auch nicht dafür hergeben. Aber die Winterberg DH Strecke packt mein Remedy ohne Probleme. Lediglich das Sauwetter gestern war lästig. Dafür musste man am Lift nicht anstehen.


----------



## Rischar (13. August 2009)

Ich war gestern zum ersten Mal mit dem Remedy im Bikepark (Bikepark Hindelang) und ich muss sagen, ich bin 100% zufrieden mit dem Rad! Klar, klar, mitm Downhiller bist du schneller und besser unterwegs. Aber das Remedy macht alles mit - abgesehen von den großen Drops  es macht tierisch Spaß gemacht 

Deshalb nochmal zum Thema: Für viele Einsatzbereiche gibt's definitiv bessere Räder - für n harte Tour taugen leichte CC-Räder mehr und für Natur-Downhills eben würde ich das Session 88 bevorzugen - aber ich will einfach alles fahren und dafür gibt es das perfekte Rad. Wie heißt es nochmal? 




mhedder schrieb:


> Fahre vorn Muddy Mary und hinten Fat Albert...
> 
> Für mich macht es durchaus Sinn ein Remedy mit 2-fach Kurbel, Kettenführung und Muddy Marry zu fahren. Es ist einfach ein sehr agiles Bike das man als Allrounder von Tour bis Park einsetzen kann.
> 
> Gruß Marc


Würdest du diese Kombination empfehlen? Ich suche auch andere Reifen, denn gestern im Park hatte ich zwei Platten...


----------



## Vaderchen (13. August 2009)

Ich fahr derzeit mit 2x/Kefü und Minion DH. Selbst beim Schlamm gestern gab es keine Probleme und Grip satt. Platten hatte ich seit dem Wechsel vom NN nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (13. August 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich war gestern zum ersten Mal mit dem Remedy im Bikepark (Bikepark Hindelang) und ich muss sagen, ich bin 100% zufrieden mit dem Rad! Klar, klar, mitm Downhiller bist du schneller und besser unterwegs. Aber das Remedy macht alles mit - abgesehen von den großen Drops  es macht tierisch Spaß gemacht
> 
> Deshalb nochmal zum Thema: Für viele Einsatzbereiche gibt's definitiv bessere Räder - für n harte Tour taugen leichte CC-Räder mehr und für Natur-Downhills eben würde ich das Session 88 bevorzugen - aber ich will einfach alles fahren und dafür gibt es das perfekte Rad. Wie heißt es nochmal?
> 
> ...



Na und hat dein Remedy gehalten in Hindelang, oder was defekt?
Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mal nach Leogang fahre und mein R7 mal teste.
Denke mit dem 08 und 09 Modelljahr und 160mm kann man schon noch Bikeparkeinsätze mitnehmen, ab 2010 Modelljahr ist das Remedy ja mehr
als Allmountain zu sehen

Gruss Marco


----------



## revolvermann (13. August 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich war gestern zum ersten Mal mit dem Remedy im Bikepark (Bikepark Hindelang) und ich muss sagen, ich bin 100% zufrieden mit dem Rad! Klar, klar, mitm Downhiller bist du schneller und besser unterwegs. Aber das Remedy macht alles mit - abgesehen von den großen Drops  es macht tierisch Spaß gemacht



Aber genau das ist es doch: Ich will doch im Bikepark nicht die "Warmduscher Line" fahren . für mich macht es eben keinen Spaß mit dem Remedy im Park rumzudüsen und immer überlegen zu müssen "hält das Bike jetzt den und den Drop aus". Darum hab ich halt ein Remedy zum touren und ein gscheites Bike für die Gravity Sachen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts ned .


----------



## mhedder (13. August 2009)

> Würdest du diese Kombination empfehlen? Ich suche auch andere Reifen, denn gestern im Park hatte ich zwei Platten...



Für mich die bislang beste Kombi. Hab bislang allerdings kaum was anderes als Schwalbe probiert...
Die Kombi ist eben noch gut tourentauglich, da der hohe Rollwiderstand des Muddy Mary in GG-Mischung vorn nicht so stark zum tragen kommt.

Zu den Platten kann ich nichts sagen. Fahre das ganze Tubeless auf den Serienfelgen des 7ers. Lediglich die Haltbarkeit der GG-Mischung ist stark begrenzt... 


Gruß Marc


----------



## Helium (13. August 2009)

revolvermann schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist es doch: Ich will doch im Bikepark nicht die "Warmduscher Line" fahren . für mich macht es eben keinen Spaß mit dem Remedy im Park rumzudüsen und immer überlegen zu müssen "hält das Bike jetzt den und den Drop aus". Darum hab ich halt ein Remedy zum touren und ein gscheites Bike für die Gravity Sachen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts ned .




Gibt es, Liteville 901


----------



## Rischar (13. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Na und hat dein Remedy gehalten in Hindelang, oder was defekt?
> Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mal nach Leogang fahre und mein R7 mal teste.
> Gruss Marco



Aber sicher! Alles bis - auf zwei Schlauche! 




revolvermann schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist es doch: Ich will doch im Bikepark nicht die "Warmduscher Line" fahren . für mich macht es eben keinen Spaß mit dem Remedy im Park rumzudüsen und immer überlegen zu müssen "hält das Bike jetzt den und den Drop aus". Darum hab ich halt ein Remedy zum touren und ein gscheites Bike für die Gravity Sachen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts ned .



Eben doch! Ich bin musste keine anderen Lines wählen. Schau dir mal folgendes Video an. Drei, vier Drops (wie etwa der bei 0:59) bin ich nicht gefahren. Das kann und will ich nicht. Ansonsten war alles kein Problem. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMDSBC2aID8"]YouTube - Bikepark Hindelang 2009 Helmkamera[/ame]


Achja, und so schnell, wie der Typ in dem Video fährt, bin ich auch nicht gefahren! Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau legt halt kein großen Eier, gibt keine 10 L Milch am Tag und liefert die beste Wolle, aber sie legt Eier, gibt Milch UND hat Wolle...


----------



## berndguggi (13. August 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Eben doch! Ich bin musste keine anderen Lines wählen. Schau dir mal folgendes Video an. Drei, vier Drops (wie etwa der bei 0:59) bin ich nicht gefahren. Das kann und will ich nicht. Ansonsten war alles kein Problem.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMDSBC2aID8



Das heisst kleinere Drops und Sprünge hast du gemacht ?
Gut zu wissen.
Werde mal diesen Sonntag mein Remedy nach Leogang ausführen und es dort auch mal testen - natürlich mit aller gebotenen Vorsicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also kein Kona 5 m Drop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schaun mer mal weiter ....


----------



## Vaderchen (13. August 2009)

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/strecken/ixs-downhill.php

Hier die Winterbergvariante. Auch ohne Probleme mit kleineren Drops und Sprüngen. 



berndguggi schrieb:


> Das heisst kleinere Drops und Sprünge hast du gemacht ?
> Gut zu wissen.
> Werde mal diesen Sonntag mein Remedy nach Leogang ausführen und es dort auch mal testen - natürlich mit aller gebotenen Vorsicht
> 
> ...



5m Drop würd ich mich aber nicht trauen (noch zuviel bammel  )


----------



## Scherbi123 (13. August 2009)

jeder muss wissen, was er mit dem bike macht. schaut doch mal im pinkbike.. da gibts wirkliche remedy-slopestyler! rahmen hält (fast) alles aus. 
nach meiner meinung, kann ein remedy für fast alles benutzt werden. für touren bergauf und dann richtig geil bergab ists halt perfekt! local-downhill, wieso nicht?! auf mittleren dirts macht es sogar eine super figur! und fürn bikepark ist es eigentlich auch ganz gut! vorallem auf den slopestyle parcours.. weil die geo lädt wirklich zum tricksen ein und darum macht es nach meiner meinung auch sinn, wenn man es umbaut auf einen richtigen slopestyler. nur dann kann man halt nicht mehr wirklich touren fahren.. ich nütze mein bike zum touren fahren, bisschen bikepark und slopestyle. macht einfach hammer spaß. 

ich bin dann mal fahren. bis später.


----------



## revolvermann (13. August 2009)

Klar kann man das mit dem Remedy fahren. Aber der Fahrer in dem Video ist das auch mit einer Doppelbrückengabel gefahren wenn meine Augen mich da nicht täuschen: Weils einfach mehr Spaß macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (13. August 2009)

Kürzlich in Graubünden






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## Vaderchen (13. August 2009)

Ach iwo revolvermann, Doppelgabelbrücke ist einfach nicht wendig genug.  Die Technik ist halt weiter. 

Für den Bikeparkspass habe ich halt bei mir den LRS ausgetauscht und 2x Kefü drangemacht. Für die Touren im Winter kommt die Kefürolle ab und das große Blatt wieder drauf. Eine Sache von Minuten.


----------



## Markpa (14. August 2009)

Hat einer von Euch schon mal den LRS vom 8er gewogen. Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der das gleiche Gewicht wie der vom 7er haben soll. Bin mir aber nimmer sicher.

Der Funworks von Seite 84 würde mir persönlich auch gut gefallen. Mal sehen.

Gruß Mark


----------



## es geht auch an (14. August 2009)

bikepark or not bikepark,
that's the question.......


wieviele von euch haben denn schon überhaupt mal ein problem mit dem rahmen gehabt
....ausser dellen ?
ich mein, wenn hier eh niemand einen kennt, der schon eines geschrottet hat,
dann halten die dinger ja anscheinend so gut wie alles aus.....
ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die regel...

was ja die diskussion über die einsatzgebiete wesentlich verkürzen würde....
und zu dem ergebnis einer eierlegenden wollmilchsau führt.....?!?!


----------



## mamo80 (14. August 2009)

irgendwo weiter vorne hat einer geschrieben dass er seines geschrottet hat, glaub bei einem drop oder double, bin mir nimma sicher. dürft schon letztes jahr gewesen sein. meins hat a delle im unterrohr, aber auch noch keine drops von mehr 1,5 m mitmachen müssen.


----------



## sramx9 (14. August 2009)

Meins hat noch nicht mal Dellen. Bis jetzt aber auch immer recht sauber gelandet ( auf Holz klopf ) 
Weiter vorne ist glaube ich tatsächlich einer der nicht weit genug gesprungen ist und mit dem Vorderrad zu früh am Sprung eingeschlagen ist. Das nahm der Rahmen krumm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (14. August 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> irgendwo weiter vorne hat einer geschrieben dass er seines geschrottet hat, glaub bei einem drop oder double, bin mir nimma sicher. dürft schon letztes jahr gewesen sein. .........




das ist dann die vorhin erwähnte ausnahme, 
die die regel bestätigt 


aber wenn das schon alle sind.........dann isses doch eine eiwomi-sau !!!



wills jetzt aber auch nicht verschreien....
gleich 3mal aufholzklopf.....


----------



## Snipy78 (14. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> der rollwiderstand soll beim FA deutlich geringer sein (ist auch spürbar), der reifen ist aber nur gering leichter als der nevegal.
> und nobby nic 2.4 ist zwar nett und eine deutliche gewichtsreduktion, aber wenns zur sache geht, dann trennt sich der reifen ganz gerne von seinen aussenstollen, wodurch er zwar leichter, aber nicht unbedingt bissiger wird...
> (abgesehen davon verschleisst NN schon, wenn man ihn zu scharf anschaut).



Also so schlimm wars bei mir noch nicht - auch bei den letzten NNs (SnakeSkin) konnt ich gut 2 Saisonen fahren. Hab die auch beim Händler für 33,- das Stück bekommen jetzt.
Allerdings hats mich heut ordentlich aufs Maul gelegt nachdem der Vorderreifen über eine nasse Steinplatte weggerutscht ist... Vorne einen fetten albert wäre sicher ned schlecht.


----------



## sramx9 (14. August 2009)

Habe mir heute ein Set 2.4er FA`s bestellt. Mal schauen.
gruß
Jörg


----------



## bratapfel (15. August 2009)

Ich hab mir gestern mal die FA raufgezogen. Also subjektiv merk ich kein Unterschied zu den Kendas.
Ich bin mal nen steilen Berg im Stehen hochgeradelt und das Hinterrad drehte genauso wie bei den Kendas durch.
Des weiteren finde ich das die FA nur minimal besser rollen.
Aber zu deren Verteiligung muss ich sagen, die FA sehen schon besser aus wie die schäbigen Kendas.


----------



## sramx9 (15. August 2009)

Ich erhoffe mir hauptsächlich besseren Pannenschutz und hier und da besseren Gripp als bei den Kendas. Weniger ( wenn überhaupt bemerkbar ) Rollwiderstand.


----------



## mamo80 (15. August 2009)

fahr eigentlich immer maxxis, entweder minion oder high roller in 2,35. auch der am Neurad montierte maxxix Ignitior in 2,35 war zumindest für mich nicht so schlecht wie seine kritiken.

ein freund fährt am commencal meta6 die Big Bettys in 2.4 und ist auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. August 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> fahr eigentlich immer maxxis, entweder minion oder high roller in 2,35. auch der am Neurad montierte maxxix Ignitior in 2,35 war zumindest für mich nicht so schlecht wie seine kritiken.
> 
> ein freund fährt am commencal meta6 die Big Bettys in 2.4 und ist auch sehr zufrieden.



Ich fuhr dieses Jahr bis jetzt an meinem Remedy:
2.4 Advantage/Ardent (zu schwer)
2.4 Nobby Nic (beschissener Gripp im Nassen)
2.35er Highroller + Minon R (falt, 60 aMP)
Die letzte Kombi bleibt jetzt erst mal drauf. Damit bin ich super zufrieden. Rollt gut, bremst super und super Gripp im Trockenen und Nassen sowieso. Gwichtsmässig bin ich in der gleichen Liga wie bei den 2.4er NN aber bei deutlich sicherem Fahrgefühl was Gripp und Bremstraktion anbelangt. Nur die Optik ist nicht mehr so fett, aber daran gewöhnt man sich auch.


----------



## es geht auch an (15. August 2009)

bin mit meinen FA ust auch sehr zufrieden.....
rollen finde ich auch einen ticken besser als die kendal....


habe heute wieder mal das problem mit dem schnellspanner beim betätigen der hinterradbremse.....
wenn ich das ding nicht wirklich jenseits von gut und böse anziehe, dann knarzt es beim bremsen kurz und beim antritt dann noch einmal...
springt also aus der position und dann wieder rein.....
bin das eigentlich von meinen alten schnellspannern anders gewohnt...die haben auch bei halb soviel kraftaufwand beim zuziehen gehalten.


wie fest habt ihr denn euren hinteren schnellspanner angezogen und habt ihr das problem auch schon gehabt......?


----------



## sramx9 (15. August 2009)

würde sagen normal fest - schon das man ihn wieder vernünftig auf bekommt - nicht "festgewatzt"


----------



## clemson (15. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> habe heute wieder mal das problem mit dem schnellspanner beim betätigen der hinterradbremse.....
> wenn ich das ding nicht wirklich jenseits von gut und böse anziehe, dann knarzt es beim bremsen kurz und beim antritt dann noch einmal...
> springt also aus der position und dann wieder rein.....
> bin das eigentlich von meinen alten schnellspannern anders gewohnt...die haben auch bei halb soviel kraftaufwand beim zuziehen gehalten.
> ...



eventuell mal das abp auseinanderbauen und reinigen.....hat bei mir geholfen inkl kupferpaste....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (15. August 2009)

Kumpel schickt mir letzte Woche nen Link zu der "billig" AbsenkstÃ¼tze Kind Shock KSP 850. Haben dann 2 StÃ¼ck bestellt. fÃ¼r 30 â¬ kann man ja mal testen. 
Habe nÃ¤mlich mal wieder blaue Flecken weil ich mit der Hose am Sattel hÃ¤ngen geblieben bin, weil ich ihn nicht runter gemacht habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Habe die KSP jetzt seit 3 Tagen und bin gestern das erste Mal gut 2 Std damit am Remi gefahren. Erster Eindruck: Klasse !!!
Zum Absenken nur den Sattel vorne belasten und es geht runter. Rauf nur den Hebel ziehen. Da lag das einzige "Problem" - der Originalsattel hatte vorne ein Plastikteil das dem Hebel im Weg war. Konnte es aber abschrauben. 
Federn tut Ã¼brigens nichts !!! Und ich wiege 96kg ohne Klamotten !!! Kumpel ca 88kg plus - federt auch nichts. Im Stand beim Draufsetzen bewegt die sich kein StÃ¼ck. Hoffe das bleibt so. Der Sattel bzw. die Klemme bewegt sich beim dran rÃ¼tteln ein klein wenig. Beim Fahren merkt man das Ã¼berhaupt nicht.
FÃ¼r 30â¬ ein klasse Teil.
So weit der erste Fahrbericht.

GruÃ
JÃ¶rg


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. August 2009)

Laut Info eines Versenders aber ca. 650g schwer. Für meinen Geschmack zu schwer. Um das wieder an anderer Seite einzusparen muss ich dafür wieder hunderte EURs ausgeben. Da spart man sich nichts.


----------



## mamo80 (15. August 2009)

hab mich eigentlich schon dran gewöhnt den sattel halt einfach runter zu geben vor der abfahrt, und wenn ich einen rel. flachen single trail fahr stell i ihn einfach 3 oder 4cm tiefer. wenn die dinger mal ausgereift und vielleicht auch guenstiger sin werd ich es mir noch mal überlegen. 

eigentlich bräuchte man ja nur so eine feder wie sie die cc racer ala frischi usw. in den frühen 90ern hatten. würd auch reichen, runter gehts eh während des fahrens, nur rauf is halt a leichte fummelei...


----------



## es geht auch an (15. August 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> eventuell mal das abp auseinanderbauen und reinigen.....hat bei mir geholfen inkl kupferpaste....



hattest du also das gleiche problem....?
fährst du die original laufräder?

das mit dem reinigen werd ich bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.........


----------



## clemson (15. August 2009)

ja ich fahre die orginal laufräder des 2008 modells.....apb ist ein offenes system, da kann es schon mal zu geräuschen kommen bzw dreck rein kommen.....war bei mir aber erst jetzt der fall..quasi in der  mitte der 2 saison.....


----------



## es geht auch an (15. August 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> ja ich fahre die orginal laufräder des 2008 modells.....apb ist ein offenes system, da kann es schon mal zu geräuschen kommen bzw dreck rein kommen.....war bei mir aber erst jetzt der fall..quasi in der  mitte der 2 saison.....



ich vermute da eigentlich keinen dreck....das hinterrad ist eher irgendwie nicht richtig fest, wenn der schnellspanner normal angezogen ist.....

hab das problem auch erst seit ich andere laufräder eingebaut habe...


----------



## sramx9 (16. August 2009)

@ nicki-nitro   jepp-schwer ist sie - Ã¼berleg auch ob ich sie jetzt in die alpen mitnehme oder eher auf`s gewicht achte und sie daheim lasse. aber hier bei den "alltÃ¤glichen" touren ist mir das gewicht sch...egal.

@remedy80 - eben das absteigen und stÃ¼tze verstellen nervt mich - deshalb ja die blauen flecke - ob ich nun wegen 3 oder 10cm absteige ist ja nun .... naja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    auch das die teuren stÃ¼tzen nicht ausgereift sind, und man viel geld fÃ¼r unausgereifte gtechnik zahlt hat mich gestÃ¶rt. aber 30â¬ kann man mal "riskieren" das tut nicht so weh.


----------



## berndguggi (16. August 2009)

Habe heute mein Remedy in den Bikepark nach Leogang ausgeführt
super zum fahren mit einer einschränkung:
eine kettenführung ist ein muss da andernfalls die kette dauernd runterfällt
eventuell probiere ich auch einen kürzeren vorbau
die kefü von e13 drs müsste ja passen oder ?? Trotz fehlender iscg aufnahme ???


----------



## paul.lahner (16. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (16. August 2009)

Schönes Foto!
Aber wieso liegt das Rad am Boden? 



berndguggi schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Remedy in den Bikepark nach Leogang ausgeführt
> super zum fahren mit einer einschränkung:
> eine kettenführung ist ein muss da andernfalls die kette dauernd runterfällt
> eventuell probiere ich auch einen kürzeren vorbau
> die kefü von e13 drs müsste ja passen oder ?? Trotz fehlender iscg aufnahme ???



Echt? Bei mir ist die Kette im Park nur ein einziges Mal ab gewesen - und das nur, als ich auch aufm Boden lag 
Ich hatte vorher auch gedacht, dass ich bestimmt eine motieren sollte, weil sie sicherlich oft runterspringen würde. Aber erschaunlicherweise gab's keine Probleme.


----------



## es geht auch an (16. August 2009)

so habe heute das apb zerlegt....relativ sauber innen und die lager sind alle noch wie neu......an dem kanns also nicht liegen......

habe aber an der rechten seite des apb  entdeckt ( wo die mutter für den schnellspanner sitzt), 
dass ZWISCHEN dem apb kopf und der äusseren mutter reste eines dichtungsrings vorhanden waren. 
könnte aber auch dreck gewesen sein.

habt ihr am rechten apb so einen dichtungsring zwischen der mutter und dem abp kopf(=goldener ring) dran???
müsste man eigentlich gut sehen können.
wär nett wenn das mal wer checken könnte.....



PS auf dem foto von paul.lahner mein ich , den dichtungsring schon zu erkennen....


----------



## paul.lahner (16. August 2009)

die mutter hat nen oring drauf!
allerdings ist der bei mir auch schon leicht defekt vom anziehen des schnellspanner...


----------



## es geht auch an (16. August 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> die mutter hat nen oring drauf!
> allerdings ist der bei mir auch schon leicht defekt vom anziehen des schnellspanner...



danke...wozu ist der wohl gut?
nur das weniger dreck hineinkommt?
liegt der auf oder auch zwischen mutter und apb?
so ein o-ring am schnellspanner macht doch nicht wirklich sinn,oder?
soll ja eine feste verbindung sein und so ein popel gummi hält das doch nicht bzw.geht dabei kaputt.......wie man ja bei dir und bei mir sieht.

und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das problem mit dem "lockeren" hinterrad davon kommt......finde ja bei trek nicht so richtig einen ansprechpartner bzw eine servicemail oder ähnliches....schade


----------



## clemson (16. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> danke...wozu ist der wohl gut?
> nur das weniger dreck hineinkommt?
> liegt der auf oder auch zwischen mutter und apb?
> so ein o-ring am schnellspanner macht doch nicht wirklich sinn,oder?
> ...



geh zu deinem Händler oder wer  hat dir das Rad verkauft?


----------



## noco (16. August 2009)

Dieser O-Ring hat m.E. nur die Funktion dass sich die Mutter (goldene Schraube) des Schnellspanners nicht mitdreht wenn man den S. eindreht - quasi einhand Bedienung.
Vor alllem wenn man die Mutter trotzdem öfter dreht, geht dieser Ring schnell kaputt.
Bei mir ist die Kette auch ab und zu mal runtergesprungen, deshalb ist eine Kettenführung schon zu empfehlen wenns öfter mal kernig zu geht.
Wie siehts bei euren Sram Schaltwerken eigentlich aus - gibt´s da keine Probleme dass die äussere Anschlagschraube nicht in der eingestellten Position bleibt, also sich rausdreht? Hatte ich gleich am Anfang bei dem XO - danach hab ich ein X7 montiert, wo´s dann gehalten hat. Auf einem andern Rad geht´s aber jetzt auch schon wieder los damit, diesmal X7....

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (16. August 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


>



sehe auf dem Bild du bist auf Sram gewechselt und zufrieden?
Sram x0oder x9?

Gruss Marco


----------



## es geht auch an (16. August 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> ....oder wer  hat dir das Rad verkauft?





das www .....hab aber ne rechnung und von daher könnte ich theor.(im absoluten ernstfall, wie bei meiner defekten gabel) zu jedem trek händler gehen......nur diesmal ist es halt noch nicht so ernst....





noco schrieb:


> Dieser O-Ring hat m.E. nur die Funktion dass sich die Mutter (goldene Schraube) des Schnellspanners nicht mitdreht wenn man den S. eindreht - quasi einhand Bedienung.
> Vor alllem wenn man die Mutter trotzdem öfter dreht, geht dieser Ring schnell kaputt.
> Bei mir ist die Kette auch ab und zu mal runtergesprungen, deshalb ist eine Kettenführung schon zu empfehlen wenns öfter mal kernig zu geht.
> Wie siehts bei euren Sram Schaltwerken eigentlich aus - gibt´s da keine Probleme dass die äussere Anschlagschraube nicht in der eingestellten Position bleibt, also sich rausdreht? Hatte ich gleich am Anfang bei dem XO - danach hab ich ein X7 montiert, wo´s dann gehalten hat. Auf einem andern Rad geht´s aber jetzt auch schon wieder los damit, diesmal X7....
> ...




ok, das mit dem o-ring klingt einleuchtend auch wenn die mutter sich so auch nicht mitdreht.....


zum thema kefü : hab jetzt seit gestern die shaman enduro mit der original kurbel und muss sagen das sie bis jetzt gut funktioniert.
habe allerdings die rolle etwas "gedämpft", weil sie sonst etwas zu laut ist.

jetzt schlackert die kette nur noch an den umwerfer ab und zu.....
aber im grossen und ganzen ist's jetzt doch ein leiseres (bergab)fahren


----------



## Remedy8 (17. August 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


>



Moin!

Welche Version des Conti MK 2.4 fährst Du denn da? Protection oder Supersonic oder einfach "nur" die ganz normale Falversion!?
Zufrieden?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## paul.lahner (17. August 2009)

moin!!
hatte für den alpencross folgendes getauscht:

-xt 11-34 kassette 
-sram hollowpin kette
-mountain king 2.4 supersonic
-sram x9 schalthebel
-sram x0 schaltwerk

-kassette hat sich schon gelohnt,wenig aufwand und schnell bissel gewicht gespart.wollte aber schon 34 hinten haben
-x9 schalthebel und x0schaltwerk hatte ich noch.denke nur bissel gewichtstuning,aber die kombi schaltet einfach knackiger!!
-die reifen,da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. sind schon ne ecke leichter als die kendas.allerdings lasse ich das bergab auch ganz schön krachen,wohl auch nicht immer die "ideallinie" und hatte 2 durchschläge. da ich aber sowieso immer auf die kumpels warten mußte,war die wartezeit eben schlauchwechsel angesagt.
bin den monte baldo am gardasee nochmal mit dem lift hoch und 1700m downhill runter.vorher den kenda rauf und ne ziemlich krasse strecke runter-ohne durchschlag....


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. August 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> moin!!
> hatte für den alpencross folgendes getauscht:
> 
> -xt 11-34 kassette
> ...



Ich bin auch am überlegen Sram X9 Shifter und X0 Schaltwerk
Hast du das X0 longcage ausgewählt?


----------



## paul.lahner (17. August 2009)

wie gesagt,hatte ich noch rumliegen.ist aber die lange version.mit den hier viel diskutierten kettenabspringen hatte ich auch so meine probleme.bei der abfahrt auf dem mittleren blatt hat die kette sich immer selbstständig auf das kleine gelegt.


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. August 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> wie gesagt,hatte ich noch rumliegen.ist aber die lange version.mit den hier viel diskutierten kettenabspringen hatte ich auch so meine probleme.bei der abfahrt auf dem mittleren blatt hat die kette sich immer selbstständig auf das kleine gelegt.



Ja ich werde mal schauen, denke aber auch, dass ich mir das Sram X0 Schaltwerk mit longe cage gönne


----------



## Vaderchen (17. August 2009)

Warum nicht mit mittlerem Käfig? Würde auch reichen. 
Einen Alpencross hab ich auch noch vor, aber irgendwie frag ich mich ob ich da meine Kefü abmachen sollte. Mittleres Blatt mit 36 Zähnen und der 11-34er Kassette sollte da doch auch reichen?


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. August 2009)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Warum nicht mit mittlerem Käfig? Würde auch reichen.
> Einen Alpencross hab ich auch noch vor, aber irgendwie frag ich mich ob ich da meine Kefü abmachen sollte. Mittleres Blatt mit 36 Zähnen und der 11-34er Kassette sollte da doch auch reichen?



Ich denke mit mittlerem Käfig, das klappt nicht!!

Auf dem Trek Remedy 9 wird auch ein Long cage Schaltwerk verbaut!!


----------



## Flitsche (18. August 2009)

wollt nur mal schnell hier reinwinken, da ich seit ca. 4 stunden ein Remedy 9 2009 besitze \o/ leider bin ich momentan noch verletzt und kann es nicht fahren /o\
hab noch eines bei nem lokalen haendler aufgetrieben, nachdem laut trek in der schweiz und deutschland keines mehr lieferbar war. der haendler taugt zwar nicht viel aber hat immerhin nen fairen preis gemacht.

anyway, ich freu mich, noch ein 09er bekommen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (18. August 2009)

Flitsche schrieb:


> wollt nur mal schnell hier reinwinken, da ich seit ca. 4 stunden ein Remedy 9 2009 besitze \o/ leider bin ich momentan noch verletzt und kann es nicht fahren /o\
> hab noch eines bei nem lokalen haendler aufgetrieben, nachdem laut trek in der schweiz und deutschland keines mehr lieferbar war. der haendler taugt zwar nicht viel aber immerhin nen fairen preis gemacht hat.
> 
> anyway, ich freu mich, noch ein 09er bekommen zu haben



Na dann gute Besserung, auf das Du bald fahren kannst

Hat dein Remedy9 ein Sram X0 long cage Schaltwerk?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Flitsche (18. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Na dann gute Besserung, auf das Du bald fahren kannst
> 
> Hat dein Remedy9 ein Sram X0 long cage Schaltwerk?
> 
> Gruss Marco



danke dir!

jup, hat ein x0 long cage. wie gesagt, bisher ist alles standard remedy 9


----------



## skinny63 (18. August 2009)

Flitsche schrieb:


> wollt nur mal schnell hier reinwinken, da ich seit ca. 4 stunden ein Remedy 9 2009 besitze \o/ leider bin ich momentan noch verletzt und kann es nicht fahren /o\
> hab noch eines bei nem lokalen haendler aufgetrieben, nachdem laut trek in der schweiz und deutschland keines mehr lieferbar war. der haendler taugt zwar nicht viel aber hat immerhin nen fairen preis gemacht.
> 
> anyway, ich freu mich, noch ein 09er bekommen zu haben



Nunja, die Bikes werden knapp, habe aber selbst noch ein 8-er am letzten Freitag bekommen und es stand noch ein7-er bzw. mehrere 9-er im Laden.

Aber Dir erst mal gute Besserung, Du wirst viel Spass haben!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. August 2009)

... wie schon mal gesagt, wer noch ein 2009er Remedy (eines für alles) ergattern möchte, hat die Chance noch bei Stonebite in Sissach (Kanton Baselland, Schweiz). Da gibt es noch
1x 8er Remedy in 17.5
1x 7er Remedy in 17.5


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. August 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Nunja, die Bikes werden knapp, habe aber selbst noch ein 8-er am letzten Freitag bekommen und es stand noch ein7-er bzw. mehrere 9-er im Laden.
> 
> Aber Dir erst mal gute Besserung, Du wirst viel Spass haben!



Gratuliere,  wo hast du gekauft?


----------



## Ponch (18. August 2009)

Gibt es irgendwo noch ein Remedy oder Fuel EX in 15,5" zu reduzierten Preisen?
Und kann man irgendwo im Netz schon die ganzen 2010er Modelle sehen (evtl. auch schon mit Preisen für den deutschen Markt)?


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. August 2009)

Ponch schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo noch ein Remedy oder Fuel EX in 15,5" zu reduzierten Preisen?
> Und kann man irgendwo im Netz schon die ganzen 2010er Modelle sehen (evtl. auch schon mit Preisen für den deutschen Markt)?



Hier gibts noch Remedys in 15,5 Zoll

http://www.bikeshop2000.de/Mountain_BIKES/Trek_Remedy/trek_remedy.html

Wegen Preisen musst du anrufen!!

Gruss Marco


----------



## Konstrukteur (18. August 2009)

Radsport Rabe in München hat eins da, das 8 in der Grösse für 2500 . War erst heute dort und habs gesehen.



Ponch schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo noch ein Remedy oder Fuel EX in 15,5" zu reduzierten Preisen?
> Und kann man irgendwo im Netz schon die ganzen 2010er Modelle sehen (evtl. auch schon mit Preisen für den deutschen Markt)?


----------



## Flitsche (18. August 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Nunja, die Bikes werden knapp, habe aber selbst noch ein 8-er am letzten Freitag bekommen und es stand noch ein7-er bzw. mehrere 9-er im Laden.
> 
> Aber Dir erst mal gute Besserung, Du wirst viel Spass haben!



danke fuer die wuensche, kann ich brauchen 

das mag schon sein, dass bei deinem haendler die bikes noch rumstanden. mein bevorzugter haendler hatte aber keines mehr auf lager und konnte keines mehr besorgen, hat mich angerufen und war untroestlich 

hab dann in der gegend rumtelefoniert und nach 10 telefonaten einen haendler gefunden, der es noch da hatte. wie gesagt, leider taugt der haendler (fuer MTB!?) nicht so viel (Beispiel gefaellig? Wollte mir die Talas aufpumpen und meinte: Oh, da ist ja gar kein Ventil, ich dann, aem doch, unter der blauen Mutter da  ) aber der preis war OK.

werd da den service machen lassen, den ich fuer umme bekomme und halt garantiefaelle sofern sie auftreten. mehr nicht.


btw, mit dem herrn hier war ich auch im kontakt, hat noch ein 15,5er 9 und diverse 8er auf lager

http://www.bikeshop2000.de/Mountain_BIKES/Trek_Remedy/trek_remedy.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaderchen (18. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit mittlerem Käfig, das klappt nicht!!
> 
> Auf dem Trek Remedy 9 wird auch ein Long cage Schaltwerk verbaut!!



Wie kommst du darauf? Ich fahre die Kombi 11-32 x 36 mit mittlerem X0 Käfig. Luft ist da noch vorhanden. Vorher mit der normalen 3er Blatt Kurbel fuhr ich den mittleren Käfig auch schon.
Ist halt mit Carbon ansehnlicher. 

Guckst du...


----------



## RidgeBack (19. August 2009)

Habt ihr ein paar Adressen wo ich Rahmenersatzteile für das Remedy 9 (2008) bestellen kann?
Danke


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. August 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Radsport Rabe in München hat eins da, das 8 in der Grösse für 2500 . War erst heute dort und habs gesehen.



Der Preis ist ja mal Hammer 2500  also wer noch ein 15,5 oder 17,5 sucht zugreifen


----------



## bikeop (19. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ja mal Hammer 2500â¬  also wer noch ein 15,5 oder 17,5 sucht zugreifen


 
das bike ist jedenfalls mehr wert. hab jetzt ein halbes jahr das r8 und bin noch immer begeistert. auch die lyric 2 step arbeitet tadellos....


----------



## Ponch (19. August 2009)

Danke für eure Tips. Könnt ihr mir sagen was ein Remedy 8 so wiegt?
Kommt damit auch eine im Moment noch nicht sonderlich konditionstarke 160cm kleine Frau ein paar Hügel mit hoch?


----------



## BikerDurden (19. August 2009)

RidgeBack schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein paar Adressen wo ich Rahmenersatzteile für das Remedy 9 (2008) bestellen kann?
> Danke



und habt ihr mir eine adresse wo man Lager fürs Remedy 7 nahcbestellen kann?
Hab nämlich ein neues Hauptschwingenlager benötigt und das ist beim einbau gleich mal wieder kaputt gegangen, da glaub alle lager beim Trek so einen außenring haben, der gleich bricht wenn querbelastung druff kommt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (19. August 2009)

Ponch schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tips. Könnt ihr mir sagen was ein Remedy 8 so wiegt?
> Kommt damit auch eine im Moment noch nicht sonderlich konditionstarke 160cm kleine Frau ein paar Hügel mit hoch?


 
17,5er wiegt unter 14kg. das sagt aber nix, lrs, bereifung, sitzposition sind wesentlich entscheidender, was den uphill-effort betrifft.

ich bin mir sicher, dass diese frau diese hügel damit hinauf kommt. ob sie spass dabei haben wird, lässt sich natürlich nicht beantworten.


 jetzt wird mich die *t*eutsche sprachpolizei gleich wieder rügen...


----------



## Ponch (19. August 2009)

Ich dachte es wäre etwas leichter da es ja mit 12,9kg angegeben ist.
Mit 15,5" liege ich aber richtig bei 160cm Körpergröße für Sie, oder?


----------



## bikeop (19. August 2009)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wäre etwas leichter da es ja mit 12,9kg angegeben ist.
> Mit 15,5" liege ich aber richtig bei 160cm Körpergröße für Sie, oder?


 
15,5er sollte passen, jedoch kann man nur anhand der körpergrösse keine zuverlässige angabe machen (beinlänge wär interessant und überhaupt - probefahren!).

12,9kg wird von trek angegeben - wird beim kleinsten rahmen auch hinkommen. allerdings wird die dame ohne pedale nicht einmal den kleinsten hügel hinauf kommen....


----------



## sramx9 (19. August 2009)

ja ja - die Gewichtsangaben bei Trek


----------



## RidgeBack (19. August 2009)

RidgeBack schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein paar Adressen wo ich Rahmenersatzteile für das Remedy 9 (2008) bestellen kann?
> Danke



Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. August 2009)

RidgeBack schrieb:


> Hat jemand Ideen?



Hier anrufen

http://www.trekbicyclestore.com/munich/

Gruss Marco


----------



## Ponch (19. August 2009)

Bei Rabe in München habe ich mir jetzt das Remedy 8 in 15,5" für 2599 bis morgen reservieren lassen.
Hat jemand vielleicht noch irgendwo ein besseres Angebot für das Rad gesehen? 
Ich muss es heute Abend mal meiner Freundin zeigen. Mal schauen wie es ihr gefällt.


----------



## skinny63 (19. August 2009)

@sushi: ich habe bei fun-corner in Hameln gekauft

war aber nicht so günstig, wie bei Rabe, deshalb zuschlagen

gewogen haben wir auch: 14 kg mit Pedale in 17,5" 

bezüglich des "Bergaufkommen" bin ich aber bei @bikeop

mich freut es zu hören, das es auch Biker mit funktionierender 2-step Lyrik gibt


----------



## bikeop (19. August 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> mich freut es zu hören, das es auch Biker mit funktionierender 2-step Lyrik gibt



ehrlich gesagt bin ich selbst positiv überrascht...man liesst doch einiges über defekte 2-steps. andererseits postet wahrscheinlich keiner, wenn alles passt. drum hab ich das mal gemacht...

das bike hat jetzt ca 35  höhenkilometer hinter sich, bergab defacto fast ausschliesslich trailfahrerei, sicher nicht am speedlimit, aber auch sicher nicht geschont. übliche pflege regelmässig.

einziges manko bei meinem remedy waren bis dato die xt bremsen. sowohl vorne als auch hinten war je ein kolben festgefressen. wurde auf gewährleistung ausgetauscht (inkl. neuer beläge).
die scheiben schleifen auch ganz gern ein bissl, das kann schon ab und zu nerven. weiss aber nicht, ob das bei anderen scheiben dieses durchmessers besser ist.


----------



## Scherbi123 (19. August 2009)

bike ist jetzt seit 4 monaten im einsatz. hab ein remedy 7 von 2009. hab eigentlich keine probleme, außer das ich spiel im steuersatz, spiel in der vorderen und spiel in der hinteren nabe habe.. wie kann ich das wieder wegmachen?
bike wird bei mir ziemlich missbraucht.. nütze es fast nur für freeride, bisschen dirt und ganz wenig touren. 
will aber jetzt mal schaun, wie es sich als slopestyle bike schlägt.. 
was denkt ihr.. soll ich ne härtere feder hinein geben oder die lyrik auf luft umbauen? (bin armer schüler in der 9. schulstufe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bratapfel (19. August 2009)

Nabend,

ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglichen neuen Laufrädern für das Remedy, z.Z. spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir die Deetracks zuzulegen, da die normalen LR am Remedy echt schäbig sind und das HR schon gut Schlag bekommen hat.Ich werds zwar erstmal nachzentrieren lassen aber auf Dauer ist das nichts !

Meint ihr die Deetracks sind überdimensioniert ? 
Ich will noch einigermaßen den Berg hochkommen, aber natürlich auch wieder schön runterscheppern.
Drops meide ich auch nicht unbedingt und der ein oder andere Dirtjump ist auch mal drin.

Habt ihr noch nen paar Empfehlungen? Mein Budget liegt bei so max 400 Steinen und ich fahr eher schon Enduro -Light Freeride


----------



## Flitsche (19. August 2009)

Ponch schrieb:


> Bei Rabe in München habe ich mir jetzt das Remedy 8 in 15,5" für 2599 bis morgen reservieren lassen.
> Hat jemand vielleicht noch irgendwo ein besseres Angebot für das Rad gesehen?
> Ich muss es heute Abend mal meiner Freundin zeigen. Mal schauen wie es ihr gefällt.


2599,- ist m.E. ein sehr guter Preis. Gute 25% unter Listenpreis ist ein Wort, und ich hab bei meiner Suche nach nem 9 natuerlich auch die 8er Preise angeschaut und unter 2799,- bin ich nicht gekommen. in sofern: zuschlagen


----------



## es geht auch an (20. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt bin ich selbst positiv überrascht...man liesst doch einiges über defekte 2-steps. andererseits postet wahrscheinlich keiner, wenn alles passt. drum hab ich das mal gemacht...
> 
> 
> einziges manko bei meinem remedy waren bis dato die xt bremsen. sowohl vorne als auch hinten war je ein kolben festgefressen. wurde auf gewährleistung ausgetauscht (inkl. neuer beläge).
> die scheiben schleifen auch ganz gern ein bissl, das kann schon ab und zu nerven. weiss aber nicht, ob das bei anderen scheiben dieses durchmessers besser ist.




 Nach gut 3 Wochen war und ist bei mir der 2-Step defekt 
 auch je ein XT Bremskolben vo/hi haben sich jetzt nach knapp 3 Monaten gefressen 
 Bremsscheiben hatten vom Karton raus aus einen Seitenschlag und schwer richtig schleiffrei zu bekommen
 ABP Dichtung ist ab
 Schnellspanner hält nur wenn er viel zu fest angezogen wird
 ständig Flugrost trotz wirklich intensiver Pflege und Wartung am Schnellspanner, Vorbau-Schrauben usw. wahrscheinlich Billig-Schrauben aus Fernost
 Ein Reifen hatte eine abstehende Seitenwand, somit unbrauchbar
 Lack ging schon nach kürzester Zeit wegen der bescheuerten Zugverlegung an vielen Stellen ab.....ok da gäbs Folie, aber der Lack hält ja mal gar nix aus
 und noch Kleinigkeiten, wie kein Fett im Steuersatz usw,...... 

Auch wenn ich das Bike wirklich gerne fahre, so bin ich mit der Verarbeitung mehr als unzufrieden.

Ein richtiger ScheißTrek sozusagen....

Von Trek selbst, hab ich nur eine Standard Mail als Antwort auf meine Reklamationen bekommen. Schönen Dank auch.......
Da kauft man sich nach langem sparen ein neues Bike und dann darf ich es gleich mal wochenlang zur Reparatur geben......


Zum Glück hab ich im Juli nach langem Suchen für das Teil neu "nur" 2550 Euro hingeblättert....das ist jetzt noch mein einzigster Trost.....


Wird wohl beim nächsten mal wieder ein Specialized ..........
da stimmt dann wenigstens auch die Verarbeitung und der Service


----------



## Markpa (20. August 2009)

wie wirkt sich das mit den festgesetzten kolben aus. habe in meiner vorderradbremse jetzt auch folgendes problem: wenn ich sie ganz leicht ziehe passiert nix (macht nicht etwa zu wie hinten)... dann komm ein deutlich spürbarer ruck und dann kommt die volle bremspower. kennt das einer?

gruss mark


----------



## bikeop (20. August 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> wie wirkt sich das mit den festgesetzten kolben aus. habe in meiner vorderradbremse jetzt auch folgendes problem: wenn ich sie ganz leicht ziehe passiert nix (macht nicht etwa zu wie hinten)... dann komm ein deutlich spürbarer ruck und dann kommt die volle bremspower. kennt das einer?
> 
> gruss mark


könnte die vorstufe zum festfressen sein...irgendwann bewegt sich der kolben dann gar nicht mehr. im prinzip lässt sich das mit ein bisschen wd40 leicht beheben. bremsbeläge natürlich vorher ausbauen und nachher alles sauber machen. aufpassen, dass die kolben nicht rausfallen.


----------



## es geht auch an (20. August 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> wie wirkt sich das mit den festgesetzten kolben aus. habe in meiner vorderradbremse jetzt auch folgendes problem: wenn ich sie ganz leicht ziehe passiert nix (macht nicht etwa zu wie hinten)... dann komm ein deutlich spürbarer ruck und dann kommt die volle bremspower. kennt das einer?
> 
> gruss mark



glaube auch, dass dein kolben bald den geist aufgibt.....
würde jedenfalls den ruck erklären.
oder evtl hast du luft in der leitung....kann man durch schnelles pumpen mit dem hebel feststellen.....wenn der druckpunkt dann immer härter und schneller kommt hast du wahrscheinlich luft im system.

aber schon komisch, dass jetzt doch vermehrt leute mit ihren xt bremsen am remedy probs haben.....wird wohl an der custom version liegen.....


----------



## skinny63 (20. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt bin ich selbst positiv überrascht...man liesst doch einiges über defekte 2-steps. andererseits postet wahrscheinlich keiner, wenn alles passt. drum hab ich das mal gemacht...
> 
> das bike hat jetzt ca 35  höhenkilometer hinter sich, bergab defacto fast ausschliesslich trailfahrerei, sicher nicht am speedlimit, aber auch sicher nicht geschont. übliche pflege regelmässig.
> 
> ...



Schön, dass mal jemand über Funktionierendes berichtet.

Mit der xt-bremse hatte ich an anderem Bike Probleme, mit dem "Nicht-Zurückstellen" der Kolben im Winter. Deshalb bin ich schon schwer gespannt, wie das ausgeht. Ist es immer noch so, dann kommen Louisen dran und gut. Auch das Thema Bremsscheiben dürfte dann  gegessen sein, wegen der etwas massiveren Bauweise. Oder Downgrade auf 180 mm am VR?

Ein Ausweichen auf Avid scheint mir nicht sehr aussichtsreich in Bezug auf unbeschwertes Biken zu sein.

Für Kolben "mobil machen" gibt es bei namhaften Herstellern separate Anleitungen. 

Was ist eigentlich "Custom" an der xt-Bremse? Nur der Deckel in Farbe Titan?


----------



## bikeop (20. August 2009)

interessanterweis habe ich am anderen bike auch eine xt bremse und die funzt seit jahren problemlos - hab nicht einmal das öl je getauscht...


----------



## skinny63 (20. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> interessanterweis habe ich am anderen bike auch eine xt bremse und die funzt seit jahren problemlos - hab nicht einmal das öl je getauscht...



vielleicht funzt es hier (bei mir) ja auch einfach

dann noch Frage zur Gabelabstimmung: bin aus der 85 kg-Liga und fahre mit dem Druck laut Tabelle (Untergrenze). Der Federweg wir augenscheinlich aber (noch) nicht ausgenutzt. Wird das noch oder eher mit weniger Druck fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (20. August 2009)

Hm... habe jetzt mal ein wenig brunox auf den kleinen kolben am bremshebel getan. scheint jetzt ein bissle besser zu laufen. ich glaube das problem kommt eher aus der hebelgegend und nicht vom sattel oder den kolben.

louise?! nein danke! habe die noch an meinem racefully. ich sage nur nie wieder!! hat ab dem ersten tag nie vernünftig funktioniert. auch mehrmaliges entlüften durch den händler, neue bremsbeläge etc. brachten keine besserung. einfach kein vernünftiger druckpunkt. irgendwie ein schwammiges gefühl. kein vergleich zur xt bremse. zwei von meinen kumpel haben die gleichen an ihren bikes. alle bj 08. alle ziemlich zeitnah angeschafft. vielleicht auch eine mangelhafte charge. 

aber der hammer war definitiv als ich die bremssattelaufnahme plötzlich in der hand hatte, weil ich sie zuerst von hand und dann ganz leicht mit dem inbus angezogen hatte. laut reklamationsbearbeitung von magura zu hohes drehmoment (habs echt nicht glauben wollen!). musste dann noch 55 euro für einen neuen sattel zahlen. deswegen nie wieder louise.

aber so hat wahrscheinlich jeder seine geschichten zu erzählen.


----------



## fox_dh (20. August 2009)

zum Trek Scratch:
Also ich würde ehrlich gesagt das weiße mit coil Fahrwerk dem schwarzen mit air FW bevorzugen.
Das weiße (ich glaube Scratch 7) ist einfach sau geil!!!!


----------



## fox_dh (20. August 2009)

noch was:
das finde ich irgendwie komisch bei 170mm FW im heck noch nen Float Dämpfer verbauen und keinen dhx air, aber wenn sie meinen. ist sicher noch leichter, weil ja der ausgleichsbehälter fehlt.


----------



## bikeop (20. August 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> vielleicht funzt es hier (bei mir) ja auch einfach
> 
> dann noch Frage zur Gabelabstimmung: bin aus der 85 kg-Liga und fahre mit dem Druck laut Tabelle (Untergrenze). Der Federweg wir augenscheinlich aber (noch) nicht ausgenutzt. Wird das noch oder eher mit weniger Druck fahren?


 
vergiss die tabelle! austesten. ich fahre in der liga 10kg darunter mit weniger druck als in der tabelle.


----------



## skinny63 (20. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> vergiss die tabelle! austesten. ich fahre in der liga 10kg darunter mit weniger druck als in der tabelle.



wichtiger Hinweis! Danke!

@markpa: mit den Geschichten stimmt das wohl so...

... und die XT ist eine ganz vortreffliche Bremse, wenn das Kolbenproblem nicht da ist


----------



## schorty-1 (20. August 2009)

Hi,
ich bin neu im Forum und wollte mal wissen ob das Trek Remedy 7 auch ganz ok is,
schlieÃlich hat das nicht wie das Remedy 8 xt Komponenten u...

Oder wÃ¼rdet ihr mir ein besseres All-Mountain/Enduro Bike mit Ã¼ber 140 mm Federweg empfehlen???
Kann maximal 2000â¬ ausgeben  (hab lange gespart)

AuÃerdem suche ich jemanden mit dem ich etwas fahren kann;
ich bin 13 und komme aus dem bergischenland (Overath),
fahre seit 2 Jahren ein Fuji hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy78 (20. August 2009)

Das 7er Remedy is super - und wenn was ned passt kann man es später aufrüsten. 
Mir fiel bis jetzt keine Schwachstelle auf. Besser als das 8ter sieht es live sowieso aus. (Hab wegen des Designs+ Preisleistung das 7er dem 9ter vorgezogen)
Der einzige nachteil ist das geringfügig höhere Gewicht - also Bergaufsprints wirst keine gewinnen aber 1000hm gehen relativ gut und ich bin kein Supersportler...

Neulich bei einem 1000hm Trail runter (steil) bin ich mit der sonst angenehmen Juicy 5 200mm an die Grenzen gestossen - das Ding hat ein Qietschkonzert angefangen dass man freiwillig stehen bleibt. (Wasser auf die Scheibe prusten war eindrucksvoll )
Fading war dafür gering. 
Alllerdings hatte die kleine 4j alte Marta Bremse des etwas leichteren Kumpels keine Probleme


----------



## es geht auch an (20. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> interessanterweis habe ich am anderen bike auch eine xt bremse und die funzt seit jahren problemlos - hab nicht einmal das öl je getauscht...



geht mir genauso....alle xt bremsen (auch im bekanntenkreis)
haben sich bisher einwandfrei bedienen lassen......


was an denen custom ist, ausser der dem design, weiss ich leider auch nicht.....vermute,die haben ein "billigeres" innenleben als die original.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. August 2009)

Customized an der XT-Bremse sind nur die Bremsbeläge. Die haben statt einer Trägerplatte aus Alu oder Stahl eine aus Titan. Deshalb der Name XT-Titan. Werden die Beläge gewechselt, ist sie wie jede andere XT genau gleich. 

Noch was zum Thema XT-Bremse und Probleme...



stonebite schrieb:


> Sali zämme
> 
> Folgendes ist bei den neuen/ungebrauchten wie gebrauchten XT Bremsen Fakt.
> 
> ...



... letzendlich wurden die Bremszangen doch noch auf Garantie von Shimano ersetzt.


----------



## bikeop (21. August 2009)

@nicknitro

thx! interessant! und wieder was gelernt....
hat mich ja gleich gewundert, dass die alte xt so ein sorglos-ding war und die neue gleich einmal im eimer war - und zwar vorne und hinten.


----------



## es geht auch an (21. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> @nicknitro
> 
> thx! interessant! und wieder was gelernt....
> hat mich ja gleich gewundert, dass die alte xt so ein sorglos-ding war und die neue gleich einmal im eimer war - und zwar vorne und hinten.



mit alten xt meinst du die vor 2008?
denn mit den 2008er xt hatte ich diese probleme nicht, zumindest an keinem der drei bikes die wir hatten/haben.
und jetzt am remedy die(angeblich) gleiche bremse...und die sind dann gleich vorne und hinten defekt......und das bei mehreren leuten hier im forum.......und es ist keiner dabei, bei dem z.b. nur die vordere oder hintere defekt ist........und vielleicht ist es ja bei allen der linke kolben der hängt,so wie bei mir.......?

dann glaub ich nicht das die xt bremse am remedy baugleich mit sonstigen 2008er xt bremsen ist.......

hab jetzt mal meinen händler kontaktiert, ob der die bremsanlage samt scheiben auf kulanz tauscht.......


btw nur so als info.....scheint so als ob trek mitarbeiter hier in diesem thread mitlesen.....


----------



## bikeop (21. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> mit alten xt meinst du die vor 2008?
> .......


 
ja, konkret ist es eine 2004er xt.

mein händler hat jedenfalls die sättel auf der stelle und ohne diskussion auf gewährleistung getauscht (radsport janger http://www.radsport-janger.at/ bei graz - da wo am sonntag die *weltmeisterschaft* stattfindet http://www.bike09.at/). bike blieb einen tag in der werkstatt und die sache war erledigt. seither (~2Monate) funzt die bremse tadellos, ab und zu schleift eine scheibe leicht - das hat keine auswirkung und ist in meinem toleranzbereich.

auch die bremsqualität lässt nichts zu wünschen übrig, finde die xt ist eine gut dosierbare, sehr gutmütig bremse. (auch die front-wheelies gelingen mir zunehmend besser)


----------



## Markpa (21. August 2009)

Bezüglich Lyrik...

Habe mein Bike heute zum Händler gebracht, der die Lyrik wieder richtet. Muss hierzu ein spezielles Umrüstkit bestellen, das RS extra aufgelegt hat, weil sie solch enorme Probleme mit der 2-Step haben. Hoffentlich funzt alles danach wieder... und auf Dauer.

Soll so ca. 1 Woche dauern. 

Zum Glück habe ich noch ein anderes Bike.

Gruß Mark

Ach übrigens... ist laut Händler übrigens ne 2008 Lyrik (am 2009er Remy). Schon gewusst???

Die Bremse habe ich auch vorgezeigt. Scheint ein Problem mit dem Hebel zu sein. Nächste Woche kann ich mehr berichten.


----------



## TobyR (21. August 2009)

Grüss Euch zusammen

ich gehöre auch seit diesem Jahr zur Remedy Gemeinde.

Tobi


----------



## es geht auch an (21. August 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Bezüglich Lyrik...
> 
> Habe mein Bike heute zum Händler gebracht, der die Lyrik wieder richtet. Muss hierzu ein spezielles Umrüstkit bestellen, das RS extra aufgelegt hat, weil sie solch enorme Probleme mit der 2-Step haben. Hoffentlich funzt alles danach wieder... und auf Dauer.
> 
> ...



ich dachte schon,dass die lyrik eine 2009er ist, aber so kann man sich täuschen......
wenn sich bei dir auch nur ein kolben bewegt, dann kann das problem eigentlich nicht am hebel liegen, da dieser ja den druck an die leitung weitergibt....also eher am sattel......
übrigens hab ich seit heute auch diesen deutlichen ruck im hebel beim bremsen.....kommt bei mir definitv vom hängenden kolben.

ich habe gerade meinem händler eine mail gesendet.....bin schon gespannt, ob er kooperativ ist, da ich auf das bike schon angewiesen bin........
und ein sommer ohne bike ist wie ein sommer ohne bike .....beschi§%en !!!!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. August 2009)

... wenn es ein ordentlicher Händler ist, dann schraubt er Dir eine Ersatzbremse übergangsweise ans Bike. So hat es meiner gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (22. August 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> ... wenn es ein ordentlicher Händler ist, dann schraubt er Dir eine Ersatzbremse übergangsweise ans Bike. So hat es meiner gemacht.



händler ist fast 800km entfernt.....
er meinte ich solle es ihm schicken und er wird dann die mängel schnellstens beheben.....aber ich traue der sache nicht ganz.......
was heisst schon schnellstens.....
dauert ja fast ne woche bis das bike mal bei ihm ankommt und dann ist aber noch nichts erledigt.......die gabel werden die ja dann auch erst einsenden.......
und ob dann wirklich alle mängel behoben sind, garantiert mir auch keiner.evtl muss ich dann das procedere wiederholen und hab dann wegen der ganzen wartezeit kein bike mehr für heuer......

hat jemand erfahrung mit fun-corner in  hameln und deren werkstatt?
arbeiten die zuverlässig oder gabs da schon mal probleme?


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> händler ist fast 800km entfernt.....
> er meinte ich solle es ihm schicken und er wird dann die mängel schnellstens beheben.....aber ich traue der sache nicht ganz.......
> was heisst schon schnellstens.....
> dauert ja fast ne woche bis das bike mal bei ihm ankommt und dann ist aber noch nichts erledigt.......die gabel werden die ja dann auch erst einsenden.......
> ...



Ich würde wegen Garantiearbeiten zum nächstmöglichen Trek Händler gehen und dort die Arbeiten durchführen lassen.
800km zu deinem Händler ist ein bisschen weit weg


----------



## speedos (22. August 2009)

Genau wegen solcher evtl. auftretenen Probleme kauf ich meine hochpreisigen Gegenstände jeglicher Art nur noch beim Fachhändler in der Nähe... Hat nicht immer Vorteile, nur auf den besten Preis zu schielen.

Bei meinem Händler hat nen Kollege während der Reperasturzeit seiner Lyrik einfach ein Testbike zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen. War auch gut so, denn die Gabel kam erst nach gut vier Wochen von der Reperatur zurück.

Aber davon abgesehen, hat aber auch der Preis für mein 7er gestimmt


----------



## es geht auch an (22. August 2009)

so....innerhalb 10 tagen soll ich mein bike lt händler wieder bekommen.....
ich bin gespannt.....wird nächste woche abgeholt.....

zur xt meinte er, dass ich der erste bin der eine xt bremse reklamiert....
und die gabel wird vor ort repariert.....

wie gesagt....bin sehr gespannt.....


----------



## es geht auch an (22. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich würde wegen Garantiearbeiten zum nächstmöglichen Trek Händler gehen und dort die Arbeiten durchführen lassen.
> 800km zu deinem Händler ist ein bisschen weit weg



das werd ich noch nächste woche abklären......


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. August 2009)

So habe mir jetzt noch das Sram X0 long cage Schaltwerk und die XO Trigger in nugget gold bestellt freu mich drauf und denke die Farbe
passt super um Remedy 7.....

Sushi


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. August 2009)

nicht schlecht, schön bling bling


----------



## Daniel1984 (22. August 2009)

Hi, wollte mal fragen woran ich erkennen kann ob es sich zB um einen 18,5" oder einen 19,5" großen Rahmen handelt. Kann mir das jemand erklären woran ich das erkenne?^^

Schonmal Danke im Voraus.


----------



## wartool (22. August 2009)

Kann mir einer der stolzen Besitzer eines Remedys sagen, welche Einbaulänge der Dämpfer hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindy R8 (22. August 2009)

ist recht einfach, die Rahmengröße steht hinter dem Dämpfer!!


----------



## Daniel1984 (23. August 2009)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> ist recht einfach, die Rahmengröße steht hinter dem Dämpfer!!



Danke!


----------



## bratapfel (23. August 2009)

Daniel1984 schrieb:


> Danke!



Ich liebe dieses Engagement, welches seitens der User aktiv ausgelebt wird !


----------



## TobyR (23. August 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Kann mir einer der stolzen Besitzer eines Remedys sagen, welche Einbaulänge der Dämpfer hat?


 
Hey Wartool

200 / 57 Einbaulänge zu Hub
Grüsse


----------



## Scherbi123 (23. August 2009)

TobyR schrieb:


> Hey Wartool
> 
> 200 / 57 Einbaulänge zu Hub
> Grüsse


203/57 
aber man kann ohne probleme einen mit 200/57 einbauen!
mfg


----------



## Daniel1984 (23. August 2009)

bratapfel schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Engagement, welches seitens der User aktiv ausgelebt wird !



Morgen, ich habe da nur vergeblich einen Hinweis gesucht und nichts gefunden. Als ich drauf saß hat es auch gepasst und ich mit meiner Beinlänge von 85 cm (1,84 m groß/klein, wie man es nimmt) brauche einen Rahmen in 19,5". Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (23. August 2009)

Daniel1984 schrieb:


> Morgen, ich habe da nur vergeblich einen Hinweis gesucht und nichts gefunden. Als ich drauf saß hat es auch gepasst und ich mit meiner Beinlänge von 85 cm (1,84 m groß/klein, wie man es nimmt) brauche einen Rahmen in 19,5". Oder?



du brauchst den Rahmen bzw die Größe  auf dem du dich wohlfühlst.....
ob dies nun 19,5 oder 17,5" ist müßt du selber entscheiden.....da hilft alle graue theorie nicht..da viel zu viele persönliche vorlieben eine rolle spielen...fahre den 17,5 bei 1,80 m......


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. August 2009)

Daniel1984 schrieb:


> Morgen, ich habe da nur vergeblich einen Hinweis gesucht und nichts gefunden. Als ich drauf saß hat es auch gepasst und ich mit meiner Beinlänge von 85 cm (1,84 m groß/klein, wie man es nimmt) brauche einen Rahmen in 19,5". Oder?



Denke schon das der 19,5 Rahmen gut passt, manche würden dir auch den 17,5 Rahmen empfehlen, aber du musst wissen wie du das Bike nutzen willst.
Am besten beide Probefahren und dann entscheiden.
Ich habe es so gemacht und für mich war das 17,5Zoll gar nichts.
Ich habe mir dann das 19.5 Remedy mit nem 60mm Syncros AM Vorbau
umgebaut.
Finde das Bike ist so handlich, ich hatte noch nie ein besseres Bike, als
das Remedy.
Größe 1.81m und Schrittlänge 81cm.

Gruss MArco


----------



## es geht auch an (23. August 2009)

Daniel1984 schrieb:


> Morgen, ich habe da nur vergeblich einen Hinweis gesucht und nichts gefunden. Als ich drauf saß hat es auch gepasst und ich mit meiner Beinlänge von 85 cm (1,84 m groß/klein, wie man es nimmt) brauche einen Rahmen in 19,5". Oder?



....würde sagen, der passt perfekt zu deinen maßen.....
da du dann oberes limit bist, bleibt das bike auch noch etwas verspielt.....

trek hat die rahmen immer mit 2 grössen angegeben....also deiner ist 19,5/18,5 zoll......

aber am ende hilft nur probesitzen


----------



## Daniel1984 (23. August 2009)

Ich saß schon drauf und fand es perfekt, nur die Rahmengröße habe ich nicht gefunden. 
Einige Änderungen werde ich noch vornehmen und dann sollte das erstmal passen.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Super.


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. August 2009)

Daniel1984 schrieb:


> Ich saß schon drauf und fand es perfekt, nur die Rahmengröße habe ich nicht gefunden.
> Einige Änderungen werde ich noch vornehmen und dann sollte das erstmal passen.
> 
> Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Super.



Was kaufst für ein Remedy? Das 8er?


----------



## Daniel1984 (23. August 2009)

Jap.


----------



## sramx9 (23. August 2009)

Fall es jemanden interessieren sollte, hier mal die Gewichte meiner Kenda`s.
693 + 750 gr.
Also rund 40gr unter bzw 15gr über der Herstellerangaben.
und nun zum Wetter.....


----------



## Remedy8 (23. August 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Fall es jemanden interessieren sollte, hier mal die Gewichte meiner Kenda`s.
> 693 + 750 gr.
> Also rund 40gr unter bzw 15gr über der Herstellerangaben.
> und nun zum Wetter.....


Meine wiegen beide um 800 Gramm...

Aber jetzt fahre ich Conti Rubber Queen mit jeweils ca. 830 Gramm und ich will nix mehr anderes!


----------



## sramx9 (23. August 2009)

Habe jetzt den dicken Albert drauf. Bin gespannt. Zwar schwerer ( 790 / 808gr ) aber in Sachen Pannenschutz und Grip hoffentlich ne Ecke besser. Bei den ersten paar hundert Metern auf Asphalt vor der Tür meinte ich spüren zu können, dass sie besser rollen.


----------



## talasfan (23. August 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den dicken Albert drauf. Bin gespannt. Zwar schwerer ( 790 / 808gr ) aber in Sachen Pannenschutz und Grip hoffentlich ne Ecke besser. Bei den ersten paar hundert Metern auf Asphalt vor der Tür meinte ich spüren zu können, dass sie besser rollen.


 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Michelin *DH 32 A/T im Remedy ? *Die Dimension 26 x 2.80 / 62-559 / 33 TPI / 1450 g / schwarz / GW könnte evtl. Probleme beim Hinterbau geben.
Angeblich soll der Rollwiderstand verhältnismäßig gering sein.

Wäre schön, wenn hier jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Dingern postet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobyR (24. August 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den dicken Albert drauf. Bin gespannt. Zwar schwerer ( 790 / 808gr ) aber in Sachen Pannenschutz und Grip hoffentlich ne Ecke besser. Bei den ersten paar hundert Metern auf Asphalt vor der Tür meinte ich spüren zu können, dass sie besser rollen.


Hoi zusammen
ich hab die Dicken Alberts in 2.4 drauf und bin SUPER zufrieden damit. 
Ein klasse Allround Reifen mit guten Pannenschutz.
Viele Grüsse
Tobi


----------



## TobyR (24. August 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> 203/57
> aber man kann ohne probleme einen mit 200/57 einbauen!
> mfg


 
Ups ;-))


----------



## sramx9 (24. August 2009)

TobyR schrieb:


> Hoi zusammen
> ich hab die Dicken Alberts in 2.4 drauf und bin SUPER zufrieden damit.
> Ein klasse Allround Reifen mit guten Pannenschutz.
> Viele Grüsse
> Tobi




Fein - 2.4 habe ich natürlich auch. Immerhin werden die mich nächste Woche 5 Tage durch die Alpen tragen müssen ( aber kein Alpencross )

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Markpa (24. August 2009)

Habe ja auch den Fat Albert drauf. In 2.4. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Rollt m. E. nach deutlich besser als der Kenda. Nur auf der letzten Tour war ich der einzige mit nem Platten. Der Rest der Truppe 2x Nobby, 1x Ron wurden verschont. Peinlich, peinlich ;-)


----------



## endurorider (24. August 2009)

hey 
mal eine Frage zum ABP active brake pivot. Kann ich damit jeden Nabe nutzen oder funktioniert das nur mit der Originalnabe?

merci


----------



## franzam (24. August 2009)

jede Nabe für Schnellspanner mit 135mm Einbaumaß


----------



## sramx9 (24. August 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Habe ja auch den Fat Albert drauf. In 2.4. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Rollt m. E. nach deutlich besser als der Kenda. Nur auf der letzten Tour war ich der einzige mit nem Platten. Der Rest der Truppe 2x Nobby, 1x Ron wurden verschont. Peinlich, peinlich ;-)



Also bezüglich Rollwiderstand bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Eben knappe 2 Stunden gefahren. Hatte teilweise den Eindruck, dass die deutlich leichter laufen als die Kenda`s. Platten hatte ich keinen 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Markpa (25. August 2009)

Habe gerade eben einen Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen wegen der Thematik mit der Lyrik. Kurz gesagt... er kann momentan nix für mich tun, da dieses Umrüstkit für das 2-Step System momentan nicht lieferbar ist! Kann mein Bike also wieder unrepariert abholen und hoffen, dass sich RS dann mal bewegt und dieses Set wieder liefern kann. Mein Händler konnte keine  Aussage machen ob die Teile bereits in einer Woche oder erst in ein paar Monaten wieder lieferbar sind. Könnt kotzen!

Will ja nicht sagen: Hätt ich nur das 9er genommen weil da ne Fox verbaut ist... aber ärgert mich schon gewaltig.

Gruß Mark


----------



## skinny63 (25. August 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Habe gerade eben einen Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen wegen der Thematik mit der Lyrik. Kurz gesagt... er kann momentan nix für mich tun, da dieses Umrüstkit für das 2-Step System momentan nicht lieferbar ist! Kann mein Bike also wieder unrepariert abholen und hoffen, dass sich RS dann mal bewegt und dieses Set wieder liefern kann. Mein Händler konnte keine  Aussage machen ob die Teile bereits in einer Woche oder erst in ein paar Monaten wieder lieferbar sind. Könnt kotzen!
> 
> Will ja nicht sagen: Hätt ich nur das 9er genommen weil da ne Fox verbaut ist... aber ärgert mich schon gewaltig.
> 
> Gruß Mark



Das ist ja echt sch...! Wünsche Dir schnelle Abhilfe und halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (25. August 2009)

Ich habe zwar schon bestellt, aber komme wegen der Farbe nochmals ins grübbeln....
Sram X0 Trigger und Schaltwerk in nugget gold.

Jetzt gefällt mir das Rot oder Tango Orange aber auch sehr gut.

Was hättet ihr für ne Farbkombination gewählt? Bike Remedy7


Gruss Marco


----------



## es geht auch an (25. August 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Habe gerade eben einen Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen wegen der Thematik mit der Lyrik. Kurz gesagt... er kann momentan nix für mich tun, da dieses Umrüstkit für das 2-Step System momentan nicht lieferbar ist! Kann mein Bike also wieder unrepariert abholen und hoffen, dass sich RS dann mal bewegt und dieses Set wieder liefern kann. Mein Händler konnte keine  Aussage machen ob die Teile bereits in einer Woche oder erst in ein paar Monaten wieder lieferbar sind. Könnt kotzen!
> 
> Gruß Mark



Mein Händler meinte ,dass das 2-Step Austauschkit Ende nächster Woche wieder lieferbar sei. Und dann schon mit der 2010 Technik !
Warte jetzt auch noch so lange bis ich es zum Händler schicke.....

...dann fahren wir eben alles mit 160....geht ja mit dem remedy auch noch ganz gut.......

Hoffe aber,dass die neue Technik dann etwas länger hält, als nur einen Monat....


----------



## Markpa (25. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> Mein Händler meinte ,dass das 2-Step Austauschkit Ende nächster Woche wieder lieferbar sei. Und dann schon mit der 2010 Technik !
> Warte jetzt auch noch so lange bis ich es zum Händler schicke.....
> 
> ...dann fahren wir eben alles mit 160....geht ja mit dem remedy auch noch ganz gut.......
> ...



Du rettest mir den Tag. Das wäre ja super. Ob 2010 oder 2009 ist mir egal, hauptsache es hält ;-)

Ehrlich gesagt stört es mich auch nicht mit 160 mm zu fahren, aber es geht einfach ums Prinzip. Man hätt sich ja schließlich keine "teurere" absenkbare kaufen müssen sondern eine "starre" 160er. Für mich als alten Schwaben auch interessant ;-)


----------



## paul.lahner (25. August 2009)

was für ein austauschkit ist das denn genau?
bei vielen,die pros mit 2step hatten,wurde ja meistens auf uturn umgebaut....
bleibt es dann ne 2step?


----------



## Markpa (25. August 2009)

ich hoffe doch. weiß es aber nicht


----------



## paul.lahner (25. August 2009)

@es geht auch an: glaub meine bremse hinten ist auch fest.du meintest sind wohl immer die linken...also in fahrtrichtung gesehen links?dann wäre es bei mir wohl auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindy R8 (25. August 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> was für ein austauschkit ist das denn genau?
> bei vielen,die pros mit 2step hatten,wurde ja meistens auf uturn umgebaut....
> bleibt es dann ne 2step?



Meine Gabel wurde auch schon Repariert, es wird nur der defekte Teil ausgetauscht und bleibt eine 2step! Der Umbau auf Uturn ist auch eine Lösung, finde ich Persönlich aber nicht empfehlenswert. Die Verstellung des Federwegs ist dann viel umständlicher und zeitaufwändiger!!!


----------



## Maxwie (25. August 2009)

sagt mal kann es das wenn die bremse immer leicht schleift weil der kolben immer an die scheibe kommt, ich auch so ein festgefressenen kolben habe?

gruß

Max


----------



## Snipy78 (25. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar schon bestellt, aber komme wegen der Farbe nochmals ins grübbeln....
> Sram X0 Trigger und Schaltwerk in nugget gold.
> 
> Jetzt gefällt mir das Rot oder Tango Orange aber auch sehr gut.
> ...



Unbedingt bei gold bleiben! Passt zur Lackierung, das andere weniger


----------



## es geht auch an (26. August 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> was für ein austauschkit ist das denn genau?
> bei vielen,die pros mit 2step hatten,wurde ja meistens auf uturn umgebaut....
> bleibt es dann ne 2step?





Markpa schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch. weiß es aber nicht



Bleibt natürlich 2-step....wenns dann wieder defekt wird, werde ich auf uturn umrüsten lassen.....



paul.lahner schrieb:


> @es geht auch an: glaub meine bremse hinten ist auch fest.du meintest sind wohl immer die linken...also in fahrtrichtung gesehen links?dann wäre es bei mir wohl auch so



ja....die seite ist bei mir auch betroffen....in ein paar wochen nach der reparatur weiss ich mehr.  
funktioniert deine vordere bremse noch ?




Maxwie schrieb:


> sagt mal kann es das wenn die bremse immer leicht schleift weil der kolben immer an die scheibe kommt, ich auch so ein festgefressenen kolben habe?
> 
> gruß
> 
> Max



also wenn dein kolben wirklich an die scheibe schleift,
dann hast du verdammt nochmal die abgefahrensten bremsbeläge *aller zeiten *oder vergessen welche einzubauen!!!!!! 

nee, im ernst...meinst du den bremssattel der schleift....oder die beläge ?
wenn dein kolben hängt, dann könntest du evtl einen "fresser" haben.
einfach immer wieder die kolben vorsichtig mit reifenheber zurückdrücken(vorher beläge raus!) und ausfahren lassen (nicht zu weit !!!!).manchmal gehts dann wieder ...


----------



## MATaFIX (26. August 2009)

Die 2010 Bikes sind übrigens Online auf der Trek Webseite. 

Gruz mat


----------



## mamo80 (26. August 2009)

weiß man auch schon was von den preisen? glaub mein neues wird ein Scratch... 

hat das scratch hinten eine steckachse?

irgendwie find ichs schade dass das session88 FR nimma gibt


----------



## nobraxs (26. August 2009)

142mm x 12 sieht seeeehr nach X-12 von Syntace aus. Näheres dann nach der Eurobike, denn die Händler wissens auch noch nicht...


----------



## paul.lahner (26. August 2009)

jehle bikes hat schon die neuen modelle mit preise drin.das "top" carbon modell soll schlappe 6000 euronen kosten.....

@es geht auch an: die vordere funktioniert noch,bremse aber auch viel mehr mit der hinteren.ist also wohl nur noch ne frage der zeit....
so richtig fest ist der kolben auch noch nicht,aber der eine kolben macht viel mehr weg als der andere und der zweite kommt dann später mit einem ruck,der im hebel deutlich spürbar ist!!


----------



## Remedy8 (26. August 2009)

Mit neuen 2.4 Rubber Queens und Schwalbe´s "DocBlue" Pannenschutz... müsste ähnlich robust sein wie Panzerketten ;-)

MfG Kristian


----------



## gmk (26. August 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> 142mm x 12 sieht seeeehr nach X-12 von Syntace aus. Näheres dann nach der Eurobike, denn die Händler wissens auch noch nicht...





> Alpha Red Aluminum w/ABP, Full Floater, alloy EVO Link, E2 tapered head tube, oversized pivot bearings, ISCG03 mounts, *142x12mm or 135x12mm rear axle*, replaceable derailleur hanger, adjustable geometry, 170mm travel



http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/scratch/scratch9/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (26. August 2009)

Das Remedy 7 2010 hat sich ganz schön geändert zum Remedy 7 2009
komplett Sram, anstatt Shimano SLX.
Bin froh ein 2009 Model zu haben

Am besten gefällt mir das 9.9 Carbon Remedy nur 6000


Gruss Marco


----------



## BOBMIG (26. August 2009)

Auch mir scheinen die neuen Modelle weniger reizvoll. Die 150er Gabel mit der 15mm Steckachse ist bei reinem AM ja noch ein Gewichtsvorteil.
Die Bremsscheiben sind vorne nur noch 185er.
Das 7er hat bei den Kurbeln (FC-M542=Deore?) und Naben (Shimano M525=Deore?) wohl auch noch eine Abwertung bekommen.
Das alte 9er lässt sich mE besser mit 9.9 als mit 9.8 vergleichen. Den Fox RP23 gibts jetzt nur noch beim teuersten Modell.
Beim Überfliegen der vielen Bontrager Komponenten und check auf deren Homepage verstehe ich das auch nicht gerade als Aufwertung.
Da bin ich doch froh über mein 2009er Modell und drücke allen die Daumen noch eins zu bekommen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. August 2009)

BOBMIG schrieb:


> Auch mir scheinen die neuen Modelle weniger reizvoll. Die 150er Gabel mit der 15mm Steckachse ist bei reinem AM ja noch ein Gewichtsvorteil.
> Die Bremsscheiben sind vorne nur noch 185er.
> Das 7er hat bei den Kurbeln (FC-M542=Deore?) und Naben (Shimano M525=Deore?) wohl auch noch eine Abwertung bekommen.
> Das alte 9er lässt sich mE besser mit 9.9 als mit 9.8 vergleichen. Den Fox RP23 gibts jetzt nur noch beim teuersten Modell.
> ...



Ja und der Sitz 73 und Lenkwinkel 68 Grad hat sich auch verändert 
das 09 Remedy hat hier noch 72 und 67Grad.


----------



## sramx9 (26. August 2009)

oh... sram statt slx ??? seufz - vielleicht ist das 2010er doch nicht sooo schlecht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nee... selbst ich würde es deswegen nicht wechseln.

anderes Thema - wisst ihr wie man ganz schnell magenproblem bekommt ??? bevor man am Samstag !!! für 1 Woche in die Alpen fährt, will man es ganz genau machen und zieht die schrauben am Rad nach. Dabei vergißt man ( ich ) die Schrauben erst !!! zu lösen. Resultat wenn man es nicht macht ??? - eine abgerissene Schraube an der Wippe. Könnte heulen, kotzen, was kaputt machen....  
1. Trekstore in M hat Sie nicht. 
2.Importeur auch nicht. 
*KENNT ihr einen außergewöhnlich gut sortierten trekhändler der die Schraube von Sitzstrebe zu Umlenkwippe haben könnte ???*  ( da wo die Drehmomentangabe 125 - 200 in.lbs drauf steht )  Oder hat einer von euch nen zerstörten Rahmen daheim ??? ob 7,8 oder 9 ist ja egal.
Notlösung habe ich zum Glück schon. Eisenwarenhändler hatte passende Schraube. Ist natürlich zu lang. Mit Unterlegscheiben geht`s. Dürfte auch halten. Aber "richtiger" Ersatz wäre natürlich besser.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bikeop (26. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja und der Sitz 73 und Lenkwinkel 68 Grad hat sich auch verändert
> das 09 Remedy hat hier noch 72 und 67Grad.


 
stimmt. das neue würde schon aus diesem grund für mich nicht in frage kommen.

offenbar ist der rahmen verändert worden. oberrohrlänge ist zumindest beim 17.5er etwas kürzer geworden. kettenstrebe länger.

eine sehr interessante geo hat allerdings das scratch. ist mmn der nachfolger der remedies von 2009/2008.
interessant wird das gewicht.
(und schade, dass das 8er air so hässlich grau ist...).

frameset wirds wahrscheinlich wieder nicht geben, oder?


----------



## Groudon (26. August 2009)

was haben die ganzen FOX Dämpfer eigentlich jetzt für ein "hütchen" auf - die gehen ja nun oben über den Bolzen hinaus ...


----------



## Rischar (26. August 2009)

Ich dachte, ich erfreue die Remedy-Gemeinde mit was Feinem


----------



## REMEDY-9 (26. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> stimmt. das neue würde schon aus diesem grund für mich nicht in frage kommen.
> 
> offenbar ist der rahmen verändert worden. oberrohrlänge ist zumindest beim 17.5er etwas kürzer geworden. kettenstrebe länger.
> 
> ...




Scratch hat lt. Trek-Homepage die 36er bzw. Lyrik Gabeln aus dem alten Remedy mit 160mm. Es ging doch mal das Gerücht um, dass spezielle 170er Gabeln eingesetzt würden 
Meine auch, Sratch ist eher Nachfolger von Remedy 2009 als die 2010er Remedies. Die 2010er sind wg Gewichtsvorteil evtl. was für die Freundin


----------



## Markpa (26. August 2009)

Die 20210 Lyrik kommt mit 170mm.

Gruß Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (26. August 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Die 20210 Lyrik kommt mit 170mm.
> 
> Gruß Mark



Hilfe. soooo lange mag doch bestimmt keiner warten


----------



## Groudon (26. August 2009)

die 2010er Remedy's sehen aus wie kastrierte arme Kerle, denen aufn Buckel gehauen wurde ... die 32 Talas wirkt viel zu filigran im Vergleich zur guten alten 36 und die tiefere Front wirkt eben wie gestaucht ...


----------



## REMEDY-9 (26. August 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Die 20210 Lyrik kommt mit 170mm.
> 
> Gruß Mark


 
Seltsam. Das Scratch 6 kommt nach Angabe HP Trek mit 2010er Lyrik Solo Air mit 160.


----------



## Markpa (26. August 2009)

Hm... evtl. verbauen sie die 09er Lyrik. Ähnlich wie im aktuellen Remedy die 08er verbaut ist.


----------



## gmk (26. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> stimmt. das neue würde schon aus diesem grund für mich nicht in frage kommen.
> 
> offenbar ist der rahmen verändert worden. oberrohrlänge ist zumindest beim 17.5er etwas kürzer geworden. kettenstrebe länger.
> 
> ...



*nie und nimmer
der scratch rahmen schaut jetzt wirklich auch bikepark tauglich aus ...*

alles was beim "neuen=alten remedy" stört ist die gabel
dann eben eine lyrik rein und man hat wieder ein altes remedy
weiß nicht was das gejammere soll ... 

was sehr genial am neuen remedy ist
es gibt 2 M (1x 17.5 und 1x 18.5) wie schon früher bei fuel ex


----------



## gmk (26. August 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> was haben die ganzen FOX Dämpfer eigentlich jetzt für ein "hütchen" auf - die gehen ja nun oben über den Bolzen hinaus ...



2te luftkammer
kommt vom roscoe(gary fisher)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstrukteur (26. August 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> die 2010er Remedy's sehen aus wie kastrierte arme Kerle, denen aufn Buckel gehauen wurde ... die 32 Talas wirkt viel zu filigran im Vergleich zur guten alten 36 und die tiefere Front wirkt eben wie gestaucht ...



Absolut das gleiche denke ich mir auch wenn ich die neuen Remedys sehe, - total kastriert der Anblick mit der rachitischen 32 Forke und dieser niedrigen Front - das ist auf jeden Fall kein Enduro - jedenfalls in meinen Augen. 
Dass das Scratch keine 170mm Lyrik bekommt ist ja wohl auch ein schlechter witz, genau so wie die übrige ausstattung der scratch air modelle, das 6 kriegt nur noch einen rp2 dämpfer.....mehr sag ich nicht.


----------



## MATaFIX (27. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja und der Sitz 73 und Lenkwinkel 68 Grad hat sich auch verändert
> das 09 Remedy hat hier noch 72 und 67Grad.



Nun ja, wenn du eine kürzere Gabel an den gleichen Rahmen baust, ändert sich logischerweise der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel.

Konkret hat die 2009 Fox 36 eine Einbauhöhe von 545mm
Die 2010 Fox 32 hat aber nur 520mm

Das erklärt das Grad Unterschied bei den Winkeln. Allerdings ist das Oberrohr leicht kürzer geworden, was mich etwas erstaunt. Vermutlich soll die längere Kettenstrebe die Klettereigenschaften verbessern.

Ach, hätten sie doch das Remedy einfach so gelassen, wie es ist. 

Gruz mat


----------



## bikeop (27. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *nie und nimmer*
> *der scratch rahmen schaut jetzt wirklich auch bikepark tauglich aus ...*
> 
> alles was beim "neuen=alten remedy" stört ist die gabel
> ...


 
mag sein. die geo ist ja eine andere. 
jammern tut eh niemand, der ein 09er remedy hat....
ich weiss schon, die sitz/lenkwinkelveränderung 2010 ergibt sich aus der anderen gabel - dennoch wurde am rahmen und hinterbau auch ein bissl was verändert (hab jetzt die alten masse nicht im kopf, ist mir nur bei oberrohr und kettenstrebe aufgefallen). bin mir nicht sicher, ob nicht auch am oberrohr und an den rohrdurchmessern gebastelt wurde....(kann aber auch an der farbgebung liegen....). the evo link und der dämpfer stehen definitiv anders in der ausgangsposition.

das ganze schaut wegen der schmalbrüstigen gabel und steileren winkel auch nicht mehr so gut aus...

nachdem die geo beim bikekauf für mich eins der hauptkriterien ist, würde ich heuer für meine zwecke eher zum scratch air8 greifen als zum remedy (gewicht ist noch die frage), zumal ja schon die passende gabel oben ist. *daher ist es aus meiner sicht der nachfolger...*

vorne haben die scratches lt trek offenbar 160mm fw und nicht 170, wie ursprünglich kolportiert.


----------



## gmk (27. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> mag sein. die geo ist ja eine andere.
> jammern tut eh niemand, der ein 09er remedy hat....
> ich weiss schon, die sitz/lenkwinkelveränderung 2010 ergibt sich aus der anderen gabel - dennoch wurde am rahmen und hinterbau auch ein bissl was verändert (hab jetzt die alten masse nicht im kopf, ist mir nur bei oberrohr und kettenstrebe aufgefallen). bin mir nicht sicher, ob nicht auch am oberrohr und an den rohrdurchmessern gebastelt wurde....(kann aber auch an der farbgebung liegen....). the evo link und der dämpfer stehen definitiv anders in der ausgangsposition.
> 
> ...




100% agree
->
das sitzrohr schaut auch anders aus
also denke ich das der rahmen nicht der selbe (wie beim alten) ist beim neuen remedy
des wird sich noch ändern, denk ich ...
es wird ja nur eine 170er coil lyrik geben


----------



## bikeop (27. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> ....
> das sitzrohr schaut auch anders aus
> also denke ich das der rahmen nicht der selbe (wie beim alten) ist beim neuen remedy
> ...


 
vielleicht ist das sitzrohr jetzt durchgehend. bis dato gabs dort unten eine schweisssssstelle.

das unterohr des carbonrahmens hat im vergleich zum alu auch eine andere form.

insgesamt macht das remedy mmn jedenfalls nicht mehr einen ganz so harmonischen eindruck wie 2009.


----------



## MATaFIX (27. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> nachdem die geo beim bikekauf für mich eins der hauptkriterien ist, würde ich heuer für meine zwecke eher zum scratch air8 greifen als zum remedy (gewicht ist noch die frage), zumal ja schon die passende gabel oben ist. *daher ist es aus meiner sicht der nachfolger...*



Ich hab erst das gleiche gedacht und gespannt auf das Scratch geschielt. Beim Scratch ist aber das Oberrohr in der Grösse 19.5 satte 4,5cm kürzer als beim 09-er Remedy. Das korrigierst du nicht einfach mit einem anderen Vorbau! Dazu kommt noch das Gewicht (die Air Version soll 14.5kg sein). Aus meiner Sicht ist das Scratch mit dieser kurzen Sitzposition nur noch sehr bedingt tourentauglich. Besonders wenn du damit Tagestouren machen willst. Da fallen dir ja die Arme ab.

Für mich bliebe somit nur der Kauf eines 2010 Remedy's mit anschliessendem Gabelwechsel auf eine Fox 36. Das ist mir aber eigentlich zu teuer! Das Remedy kostet ja nicht gerade wenig. Zusätzlich eine Fox 36 zu kaufen und dann eine Fox 32 im Keller zu haben, die wegen dem E2 keiner haben will, dämpft meine Lust auf einen Kauf dann schon sehr stark. 

Ich frag mich langsam, ob ich nicht das neue Specialized Enduro Pro Carbon schiessen soll. Das ist zwar auch teuer, aber dafür passt dann schon alles. Inklusive verstellbarer Sattelstütze.


----------



## bikeop (27. August 2009)

@maettu

stimmt. oberrohr ist sehr kurz. für nicht zu lange menschen sollte es tourentauglich sein. 14.5 kg wär noch tragbar...

also, wenn du das specendurocarbon in erwägung ziehst, dann sollte ein aluremedy mit gabelumbau auch drinnen sein...was das letztlich kostet, hängt von deinem händler ab. "E2" anzubringen sollte nicht mehr so ein problem sein wie noch vor einem jahr.

ich halte im übrigen weder von carbon in diesem einsatzbereich sehr viel, noch kann ich dem specenduro 2010 optisch etwas abgewinnen...:kotz:


----------



## M.C (27. August 2009)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Für mich bliebe somit nur der Kauf eines 2010 Remedy's mit anschliessendem Gabelwechsel auf eine Fox 36. Das ist mir aber eigentlich zu teuer! Das Remedy kostet ja nicht gerade wenig. Zusätzlich eine Fox 36 zu kaufen und dann eine Fox 32 im Keller zu haben,
> 
> Ich frag mich langsam, ob ich nicht das neue Specialized Enduro Pro Carbon schiessen soll. Das ist zwar auch teuer, aber dafür passt dann schon alles. Inklusive verstellbarer Sattelstütze.





Wenn du einen guten Händler hast, tauscht er dir auch die Gabel ohne Aufpreis (spreche da aus Erfahrung).
Aber wie es da wieder mit der "E2" Gabel ist?

ps: das 2010er Speci-Enduro wäre auch eine sehr feine Sache 

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## bikeop (27. August 2009)

M.C schrieb:


> ...
> ps: das 2010er Speci-Enduro wäre auch eine sehr feine Sache
> 
> M.f.G
> ...


 
ist mmn zwar eine richtige hässlichkeit das neue enduro von spec, es hat aber den vorteil, dass es den hauptkonkurrenten (remedy) verloren hat und bei den leichtenduros ziemlich gut dasteht.

jedenfalls hast du gut daran getan dir ein 2009er zuzulegen, find ich...


----------



## Scherbi123 (27. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *nie und nimmer
> der scratch rahmen schaut jetzt wirklich auch bikepark tauglich aus ...*


das remedy ist doch auch völlig bikepark tauglich. 
mit dem scratch hast auf den downhills mehr spaß, freeride ist mit beiden sicher verdammt spaßig und slopestyle strecken fährst du mit dem remedy um welten besser!

bisschen dirten geht mit dem remedy auch, siehe anhang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.C (27. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ist mmn zwar eine richtige hässlichkeit das neue enduro von spec




Naja, was soll ich sagen?
Ist halt so eine Sache.
Wenn man sich einmal in die Specialized-Bikes verliebt hat gibt es halt nicht viel anderes mehr 


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## M.C (27. August 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> das remedy ist doch auch völlig bikepark tauglich.
> mit dem scratch hast auf den downhills mehr spaß, freeride ist mit beiden sicher verdammt spaßig und slopestyle strecken fährst du mit dem remedy um welten besser!
> 
> bisschen dirten geht mit dem remedy auch, siehe anhang.





Genau aus diesen Gründen wurde es wahrscheinlich für 2010 "abgespeckt" !

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## es geht auch an (27. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> ist mmn zwar eine richtige hässlichkeit das neue enduro von spec.....





M.C schrieb:


> Naja, was soll ich sagen?
> Ist halt so eine Sache.
> Wenn man sich einmal in die Specialized-Bikes verliebt hat gibt es halt nicht viel anderes mehr
> 
> ...



habe gestern beim händler das 2010er enduro in "natura" anschauen dürfen.....

von häßlich kann hier keine rede sein......ok auf den pics im netz schauts noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus......
aber live ein traum 

*wird nächtes jahr definitv das remedy vom thron stoßen*!!!!



weil bessere preise, austattung,verarbeitung,usw.....


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> habe gestern beim händler das 2010er enduro in "natura" anschauen dürfen.....
> 
> von häßlich kann hier keine rede sein......ok auf den pics im netz schauts noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus......
> aber live ein traum
> ...



Abwarten was die ersten Tests sprechen und letztendlich ist es doch persönliches Empfinden und Geschmackssache.

Denke die beiden Bikes nehmen sich nicht viel, bei der Optik steht das
Remedy auf jeden Fall vor dem Specialized Enduro.

Mfg
Marco


----------



## gmk (27. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Abwarten was die ersten Tests sprechen und letztendlich ist es doch persönliches Empfinden und Geschmackssache.
> 
> Denke die beiden Bikes nehmen sich nicht viel, *bei der Optik steht das
> Remedy auf jeden Fall vor dem Specialized Enduro.*
> ...




*naja*
anfangs dachte ich auch was ist das? ein cannondale prophet rahmen kopie ... mittlerweile ist es schon schöner 

*und nur weil man ein bike für den park "vergewaltigt" heißt das nicht das es dafür gebaut wurde!*


----------



## bikeop (27. August 2009)

mir gefällt das remedy auch besser, aber das ist geschmacksache. 

muss auch sagen, dass die schwarz-weiss lackierung die zunächst bekannt wurde, nicht besonders geschickt gewählt ist - mit einfärbiger lackierung schaut das 2010er specenduro tatsächlich fescher aus.
hauseigene gabel bzw lyric als 2step oder uturn sind offenbar die optionen. bashgard inklusive, absenkbare sattelstütze bei den topmodellen. frameset gibts auch.
(und eine flaschenhaltermöglichkeit ist offenbar auch vorgesehen).

*irgendwie fühlt man sich beim specialized sortiment 2010 besser aufgehoben als bei trek. *

spec2010 auf us homepage übrigens online.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/home.jsp
was ich nicht weiss, ist ob die europamodelle gleich lackiert sind.


----------



## sramx9 (27. August 2009)

Trek...Specialized... mir egal.  Das Remedy hat mir damals sofort gefallen, deswegen habe ich es mit dem Bauch gekauft. Wenn ich dieses Jahr eines kaufen wollte würde mein Bauch wohl "Enduro" grummeln.


----------



## Markpa (27. August 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Abwarten was die ersten Tests sprechen
> 
> Mfg
> Marco



Was die Tests sprechen werden wir wissen wenn wir verfolgen wieviele Anzeigen Trek bzw. Speci schaltet ;-)

Ich habe das Remedy damals gesehen und wusste einfach, dass ich nur dieses Bike will und kein anderes. Das fehlt mir beim Enduro einfach. Und naja, wenn ich dieses Gefühl nicht verspüre gebe ich halt auch keine 3000,- aus.

Gruß Mark


----------



## bikeop (27. August 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Trek...Specialized... mir egal.  Das Remedy hat mir damals sofort gefallen, deswegen habe ich es mit dem Bauch gekauft. Wenn ich dieses Jahr eines kaufen wollte würde mein Bauch wohl "Enduro" grummeln.



geht mir ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (27. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> geht mir ähnlich.



Ja gefallen hat mir das Remedy sofort und deshalb habe ich auch die 7 Wochen Lieferzeit in Kauf genommen


----------



## sramx9 (27. August 2009)

9 Wochen und 510km hin und wieder zurückgefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  habe es nie bereut


----------



## bikeop (28. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> habe gestern beim händler das 2010er enduro in "natura" anschauen dürfen.....
> 
> von häßlich kann hier keine rede sein......ok auf den pics im netz schauts noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus......
> aber live ein traum
> ...


 
der treppenwitz daran ist ja, dass spec sich offenbar an trek orientiert hat und umgekehrt - zumindest gabelmässig. 

ich glaube, dass der erfolg des remedy sich 2010 nicht fortsetzen wird - die runde geht klar an specialized.


----------



## M.C (28. August 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> der treppenwitz daran ist ja, dass spec sich offenbar an trek orientiert hat und umgekehrt - zumindest gabelmässig.
> 
> ich glaube, dass der erfolg des remedy sich 2010 nicht fortsetzen wird - die runde geht klar an specialized.



Naja, das Enduro mit der DB-Gabel war mit dem Remedy immer schon auf einer Höhe.
Außer der fehlende 1cm Federweg bei der Gabel.

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## gmk (28. August 2009)

M.C schrieb:


> Naja, das Enduro *mit der DB-Gabel *war mit dem Remedy immer schon auf einer Höhe.
> Außer der fehlende 1cm Federweg bei der Gabel.
> 
> M.f.G
> ...



*die gabel war absoluter schrott* wenn du die E-150 meinst

hoffentlich wird die E160TA besser
und

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45727&eid=4344


----------



## bikeop (28. August 2009)

M.C schrieb:


> Naja, das Enduro mit der DB-Gabel war mit dem Remedy immer schon auf einer Höhe.
> Außer der fehlende 1cm Federweg bei der Gabel.
> 
> M.f.G
> ...


 
mag sein. bin nie damit gefahren. aber allein die tatsache, dass sich speci von der db-gabel beim enduro verabschiedet hat sagt doch einiges.

mir war die tatsache, dass die gabel von speci selbst kam und die doppelbrücke nie sympathisch, klarer kaufausschluss für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coldberg (29. August 2009)

Servus,

Ich habe trek remedy 7 und ich suche passende bashguard , preis bis max 40 euro ??
Was meinte Ihr über race face :http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9636/race-face-bashguard-kettenblattschutz-4-arm-bis-40z.html?

Danke für alle tipps

Grusse

Tomi


----------



## bratapfel (29. August 2009)

Ich hab vor kurzem schonmal die Frage gestellt, welchen Laufradsatz ich mir zulegen soll!
Jedoch ohne Antwort ! Leider.
Kann mir jetzt vielleicht jemand nen LFS für Enduro-Freeride Light empfehlen ?
Deetrax oder Crossline?
Oder doch ganz andere ?

Bitte antwortet mal !


----------



## es geht auch an (29. August 2009)

bratapfel schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzem schonmal die Frage gestellt, welchen Laufradsatz ich mir zulegen soll!
> Jedoch ohne Antwort ! Leider.
> Kann mir jetzt vielleicht jemand nen LFS für Enduro-Freeride Light empfehlen ?
> Deetrax oder Crossline?
> ...



wenn du es etwas lauter magst....nimm die hope hoops mit den pro 2 naben und dtswiss 5.1 felgen.....
oder wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst den crossmax xl (oder heisst der jetzt crossmax enduro ? ) wär dann aber auch gleich tubeless

als light freeride lrs find ich beide sehr gut......kannst auch lt. mavic mit 2,4er reifen fahren,obwohl der crossmax sehr schmale felgen hat.......


----------



## Sushi1976 (29. August 2009)

bratapfel schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzem schonmal die Frage gestellt, welchen Laufradsatz ich mir zulegen soll!
> Jedoch ohne Antwort ! Leider.
> Kann mir jetzt vielleicht jemand nen LFS für Enduro-Freeride Light empfehlen ?
> Deetrax oder Crossline?
> ...



Ich finde die hier nicht schlecht:

http://www.fulcrumwheels.com/jspfulcrum/newsdetail.jsp?newsid=137&newscatid=2&lang=de&world=offroad

Werde ich mir nächstes WE auf der Eurobike mal genauer anschauen.

Die Crossmax SX oder der DT Swiss EX 1750 stehen auch noch in der engeren Auswahl.

Gruss Marco


----------



## bratapfel (29. August 2009)

Ich hab noch vergessen das mein Budget leider nur bis *350 Euro* gedeckt ist, da ich es nicht einsehe für mehr Geld für Laufräder auszugeben. Danke.
mfg


----------



## skinny63 (29. August 2009)

Fun-Works-3Way-Pro-NoTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz

dann goggle doch mal nach den oben stehenden LR


----------



## Markpa (29. August 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Fun-Works-3Way-Pro-NoTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz
> 
> dann goggle doch mal nach den oben stehenden LR



Oder schau mal auf Seite 84.
Nebenbei: Bin grade auch noch am überlegen ob es der werden soll, oder ob ich lieber noch die Eurobike abwarte und mir dann die günstigen 09er Modelle zu sichern.


----------



## bratapfel (29. August 2009)

Wie siehts den mit den ZTR Felgen bzw. den Naben in puncto Stabilität aus ? Ich wieg so knapp 85 und mach auch mal die ein oder ander Schandtat.
Sind die LR dafür zu gebrauchen oder doch lieber gute alte Mavics ?


----------



## mamo80 (29. August 2009)

hab momentan 83kg und fahr die ztr flow von funworks. is kein problem, war damit sogar schon bikepark und es gab keine probleme. halten schon was aus die dinger, sofern man keine allzugroßen sprünge macht bzw schräg landet... aber dafür gibts dann andere laufräder bzw. bikes


----------



## es geht auch an (29. August 2009)

bratapfel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch vergessen das mein Budget leider nur bis *350 Euro* gedeckt ist, da ich es nicht einsehe für mehr Geld für Laufräder auszugeben. Danke.
> mfg



http://www.wiggle.co.uk/mc/cycle/7/Hope/Wheels_-_MTB/

hier gibts die hope hoops als satz für 299 euro.....
bleiben dir sogar noch 51 euro für die passenden reifen übrig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (30. August 2009)

coldberg schrieb:


> Ich habe trek remedy 7 und ich suche passende bashguard , preis bis max 40 euro ??
> Was meinte Ihr über race face :http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9636/race-face-bashguard-kettenblattschutz-4-arm-bis-40z.html?



Hast du bereits eine Kettenführung, oder planst eine anzubringen?
Ich suche nämlich zur Zeit eine und überlege, wie das Remedy dann umbaue. Aber einen Bashguard wollte ich bewusst weglassen, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass so ein Ding nur im reinen Downhillsport Sinn macht. (Wenn du halt über Passagen voller Felsen und großer, spitzer Steine heizst...)


----------



## coldberg (30. August 2009)

Hallo,
also ich plane erstmal kettenführung montieren, aber welche past zu remedy habe keine ahnung, ich wollte aber 3 Kettenblätter behalten oder das geht nicht ?????

Grusse

Tomi


----------



## es geht auch an (30. August 2009)

shaman enduro race......passt perfekt ans remedy und geht mit 3 kettenblättern.....
is auch noch die billigste......und wem's zu laut is, der soll die rolle mit isolierband abkleben, dann hört man so gut wie nix mehr.......


oder ab mitte september die neue dreist....kostet aber doppelt so viel


----------



## portaledge (31. August 2009)

@ coldberg: ich fahr an meinem Remedy die Shaman Enduro Carbon in Kombination mit einem 36er Blatt von mountaingoat; da gäbe es auch einen passenden Bashguard - ich hab aber den Ring God von NC-17 und bin super zufrieden - einzig das Schaltwerk wird jetzt noch gegen eines mit mittlerem Käfig getauscht.


----------



## Rischar (31. August 2009)

portaledge, also hast du nur ein einziges Kettenblatt, richtig? Wie sieht das dann mit den Uphill-Fähigkeiten aus?


----------



## portaledge (31. August 2009)

@Rischar, sorry, hab eine 22-36 Kombination zusammen mit 11-32  hinten; Das 36er gegen das 32er von Shimano ausgetauscht. Somit gehts den uphill-Fähigkeiten ganz gut.


----------



## Rischar (31. August 2009)

hmm. interessant. Ich überlege nämlich mein Remedy auf ein Kettenblatt plus Kettenführung umzurüsten... Alternative wäre halt 2 Kettenblätter und eine Enduro-Kettenführung. 
Klar, die Uphill-Fähigkeit sinkt damit. Aber richtig heftige Touren fahre ich eh kaum und das Remedy ist ja verdammt leicht, so dass das Bergauffahren noch gut klappt. 
Aber ich habe mich noch nicht entschlossen!
Was würdest du sagen, würde ich preislich für eine Umrüstung auf 2 Klätter mit der Shaman-KeFü (wie du es gemacht hast) ausgeben?
Meine zweite Frage: Was für ein Kettenblatt wäre ratsam, wenn ich auf 1 Blatt umrüsten würde? Ich hatte an ein 32er gedacht.


----------



## Scherbi123 (31. August 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> hmm. interessant. Ich überlege nämlich mein Remedy auf ein Kettenblatt plus Kettenführung umzurüsten... Alternative wäre halt 2 Kettenblätter und eine Enduro-Kettenführung.
> Klar, die Uphill-Fähigkeit sinkt damit. Aber richtig heftige Touren fahre ich eh kaum und das Remedy ist ja verdammt leicht, so dass das Bergauffahren noch gut klappt.
> Aber ich habe mich noch nicht entschlossen!
> Was würdest du sagen, würde ich preislich für eine Umrüstung auf 2 Klätter mit der Shaman-KeFü (wie du es gemacht hast) ausgeben?
> Meine zweite Frage: Was für ein Kettenblatt wäre ratsam, wenn ich auf 1 Blatt umrüsten würde? Ich hatte an ein 32er gedacht.


vl kann ich dir ein bisschen helfen! ich habe ein 36er-kettenblatt mit einer shiftguide zurzeit (kommt noch was anderes, nur vorübergehend). Ich fahre auch eher selten Touren, aber mit dem 36er komm ich auch fast überall hinauf. Ich würde mal sagen, das ein Kettenblatt reicht, aber wenn du 2 Kettenblätter rauf gibst, würdest du da 22-36 nehmen? wenn ja, könntest du das ganze ja nur mal mit einem 36er testen und wenn dir das nicht gefällt, dann einfach das 22er dazugeben. für mich war das die beste lösung und darum hab ich zurzeit auch noch die shiftguide drauf. 

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Rischar (31. August 2009)

Ja, gute Idee. Ich habe gerade intensiv getestet, ob mir das mittlere 32er Blatt reicht. Und das tut es eigentlich!
Ich habe zwar an einem anderen Rad eine feste Kettenführung mit nur einem Kettenblatt, aber trotzdem zu wenig Erfahrung mit Führungen. Deshalb werfe ich mal die Frage in den Raum: 

Wozu eigentlich eine "richtige" Kettenführung und wieso nicht bloß einen Shiftguard? 

Ich meine, hat Jemand Erfahrung mit den Unterschieden? Ganz nüchtern würde ich meinen, dass ein Shiftguard zwar auch gut führt, aber dass die Kette trotzdem manchmal runterfliegt. (Es muss ja seinen Grund haben, wieso es eine "richtige" KeFü gibt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (31. August 2009)

Hallo,

wollte nur zum wiederholten mal Posen wie geil das Remedy ist..

hab am 22.08.09 beim Grand-Raid (Wallieser Alpen) beim Bike-marathon mitgemacht.. 68km 3200hm..

das Remedy geht uphill so geil..gabel abgesenkt und dämpfer dicht gemacht.. 3000hm überwunden.."downhill" sehr geil..anspruchsvolle abfahrt über grobe schotterpiste mit fetten felsen dabei...

kann jedem das Remedy nur empfehlen..bei gelegenheit gibt es auch das ein oder andere Bildchen..

MFG
Bikerdurden

PS: meine Zeit war 7:43,19


----------



## Markpa (31. August 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte nur zum wiederholten mal Posen wie geil das Remedy ist..
> 
> ...



Respekt!


----------



## Gehhilfe (31. August 2009)

noco schrieb:


> @all
> 
> R.I.P. Remedy - hoch lebe das Scratch!
> 
> ...


 
Vermutung/Wunsch/Insider


----------



## skinny63 (31. August 2009)

Ausführen des Remedy 8 am letzten Sonntag:



 

 



macht einfach nur viel Spass


----------



## noco (31. August 2009)

Mit meinen eigenen Augen abgelesen - war ganz einfach in Ösiland bei den 2010 Neuvorstellungen anwesend.
Meine Federwegsangabe stimmt nach üblicher Lesart nur wenn man die Zahlen umdreht!
Hätte mir auch 170/170 gewünscht, am liebsten halt von Fox. Aber ok, mit 36er Gabel und hinten 170 ist es auch - fast - optimal.....
Kann die Modellpolitik bzw. Specs von Trek aber momentan auch nicht ganz verstehen - sind teils sonderbare Entscheidungen, die unnötigerweise Raum für Spekulationen aller Art eröffnen.


Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. August 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Mit meinen eigenen Augen abgelesen - war ganz einfach in Ösiland bei den 2010 Neuvorstellungen anwesend.
> Meine Federwegsangabe stimmt nach üblicher Lesart nur wenn man die Zahlen umdreht!
> Hätte mir auch 170/170 gewünscht, am liebsten halt von Fox. Aber ok, mit 36er Gabel und hinten 170 ist es auch - fast - optimal.....
> Kann die Modellpolitik bzw. Specs von Trek aber momentan auch nicht ganz verstehen - sind teils sonderbare Entscheidungen, die unnötigerweise Raum für Spekulationen aller Art eröffnen.
> ...



Hi Bernd,

na dein gestohlenes Bike wieder aufgetaucht?
Hast dir schon wieder ein neues Remedy zugelegt?
Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (31. August 2009)

> na dein gestohlenes Bike wieder aufgetaucht?
> Hast dir schon wieder ein neues Remedy zugelegt?
> Gruss Marco



Hi Marco,

.....natürlich nicht!
Warte auf Bescheid von der Versicherung, aber nicht mal wenn die was zahlt kann ich mich freuen, denn das Radl war am Ende so wie ich es wollte. Und erst nach einem Verlust weiss man erst wirklich was man hatte...
Zum Trost hab ich in Lenzerheide ein R. fahren dürfen - tolle 2 Tage, bis auf die Reifenschäden mit den original Pneus!
Wenn das Scratch noch zu lange dauert werd ich vielleicht doch nochmal schwach, hab ja jeden Tag ein 17,5er vor Augen - von 09 natürlich!

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## mamo80 (1. September 2009)

> Zitat von *noco*
> 
> 
> _@all
> ...




hab i mir erst auch gedacht, doch anscheinend ist das oberrohr doch recht kurz geraten, die tourentauglichkeit wird darunter wohl sehr leiden! sonst ein traumbike, vielleicht kann mans bald mal probefahrn. wahrscheinlich im Juni, so wie das 08er Remedy...


----------



## gmk (1. September 2009)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> Vermutung/Wunsch/Insider



ist schon alles online!

http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/scratch/scratchair6/



> Rahmen Alpha Red Aluminum w/ABP, Full Floater, alloy EVO Link, E2 tapered head tube, oversized pivot bearings, ISCG03 mounts, 142x12mm or 135x12mm rear axle, replaceable derailleur hanger, adjustable geometry, 170mm travel
> Federgabel RockShox Lyrik Solo Air w/air spring, rebound, E2 steerer, 20QR, 160mm
> Federbein Fox Float RP-2 w/XV air can, ProPedal, rebound; 8.5x2.5"
> ...
> ...


----------



## Rischar (1. September 2009)

So wirklich hübsch finde ich keines der neuen Modelle - nur das Session 8 

Kennt Jemand schon die genauen Preise?


----------



## bratapfel (1. September 2009)

Ich find das neue Scratch schon echt mega geil. 
Da überleg ich fast mein R7 zu verkaufen.

Falls jemand interesse haben sollte.
PM.


----------



## es geht auch an (1. September 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> So wirklich hübsch finde ich keines der neuen Modelle - nur das Session 8
> 
> Kennt Jemand schon die genauen Preise?



die preise stehen bei funcorner schon online.....


4990.- für das scratch in einigermaßen vernünftiger austattung....
da kann man schon mal das sparen anfangen und zwar am besten *vor 5 jahren.....*


----------



## Rischar (1. September 2009)

Die interessanten Modelle (2 Scratch Varianten fehlen):

Remedy 7                 2599
Remedy 8                 3499
Remedy 9.8   	      4499
Remedy 9.9 Carbon    5999

Scratch 7   	      3499
Scratch 9   	      4999

Session 8 FR   	      3499
Session 88 DH   	      4999

Quelle:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000493

Kann mir Jemand mal schnell 15997 Euro für drei Fahrräder geben?


----------



## mhedder (1. September 2009)

> hab i mir erst auch gedacht, doch anscheinend ist das oberrohr doch recht kurz geraten, die tourentauglichkeit wird darunter wohl sehr leiden! sonst ein traumbike, vielleicht kann mans bald mal probefahrn. wahrscheinlich im Juni, so wie das 08er Remedy...



Mh... gerade mal die Geometriedaten des Scatchs angeschaut. In der Tat ist das Oberrohr zum Tourenfahren erheblich zu kurz. Und das sage sogar ich, der bei über 1,80m Größe ein 17,5er Remedy fährt. Fahre gern ein handliches, wendiges Rad, aber bei 55,7cm Oberrohrlänge ist das selbst nichts mehr für mich zum Treten... 

Fazit: Für 2010 bleibt wohl nur die Möglichkeit eines Gabeltauschs am Remedy, Alternativ eben zwei Bikes


----------



## bikeop (1. September 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Fazit: Für 2010 bleibt wohl nur die Möglichkeit eines Gabeltauschs am Remedy, .....


 
oder das spec-enduro. (das ist jedenfalls eine testfahrt wert. trek bietet dazu eigentlich keinen konkurrenten mehr). oder ganz was anderes.....


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. September 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> .....natürlich nicht!
> Warte auf Bescheid von der Versicherung, aber nicht mal wenn die was zahlt kann ich mich freuen, denn das Radl war am Ende so wie ich es wollte. Und erst nach einem Verlust weiss man erst wirklich was man hatte...
> ...



Na dann viel Glück auf den Bescheid der Versicherung!!
Das glaube ich dir sofort, das die Zahlung der Vers. dein Bike nicht
ersetzen kann, aber wie gesagt das Scratch oder das 17,5 Remedy 09.

Nur das Scratch 2010 hat ja ne andere Geo wie das Remedy und ein viel kürzeres Oberrohr.

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (1. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> ist schon alles online!
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/scratch/scratchair6/


 
Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf das Gewicht 14,5Kg welches ich auf der Homepage nicht finden kann.


----------



## noco (1. September 2009)

@Sushi

Das Scratch hat einen sehr steilen Sitzwinkel. Das heisst einerseits dass die Klettereigenschaften verbessert werden, auf der andern Seite erklärt das auch das kürzere Oberrohr - wenn man die beiden Rahmen vergleichen will.
Natürlich wird das Scratch keine Bergziege werden, aber die Voraussetzungen sind auf dem Papier zumindest so schlecht nicht. Denke in dieser Richtung haben sie ihren Hausaufgaben schon gemacht! 

Bernd


----------



## Ultroon (1. September 2009)

Jetzt mal ne Frage. Hatte die ganze Zeit das "alte" Remedy, also Baujahr 2009, im Auge. Nur hatte ich noch nicht die Kohle zusammen. Jetzt sieht es ja so aus, daß das 2009 Modell ausverkauft ist und das neue mir, auf Grund der Änderungen, nicht mehr zusagt. Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Würdet ihr sagen das neue Scatch 6 Air oder das neue Enduro von Specialized mit dem alten Remedy vergleichbar ist? Also von den Fahreigenschaften mein ich.


----------



## clemson (1. September 2009)

das scratch air ist noch keiner gefahren...was soll man also zu seinen fahreigenschaften sagen?....was man noch nicht gefahrn ist kann man auch nicht vergleichen...alles andere ist graue theorie

das neue specialized enduro muß sicher genause noch beweisen wie das scratch......und dann kann man schaun ob sie dem alten remedy das wasser reichen.....


----------



## bikeop (1. September 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne Frage. Hatte die ganze Zeit das "alte" Remedy, also Baujahr 2009, im Auge. Nur hatte ich noch nicht die Kohle zusammen. Jetzt sieht es ja so aus, daß das 2009 Modell ausverkauft ist und das neue mir, auf Grund der Änderungen, nicht mehr zusagt. Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Würdet ihr sagen das neue Scatch 6 Air oder das neue Enduro von Specialized mit dem alten Remedy vergleichbar ist? Also von den Fahreigenschaften mein ich.


 
auf grund der geo bzw. der konzeption würde ich dem remedy2009 eher das specialized enduro gegenüberstellen (als das scratch).
und wenn das ding beim probefahren gute figur macht, ist es ein heisser tipp für ein enduro-tour bike.


----------



## Markpa (2. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> Mein Händler meinte ,dass das 2-Step Austauschkit Ende nächster Woche wieder lieferbar sei. Und dann schon mit der 2010 Technik !
> Warte jetzt auch noch so lange bis ich es zum Händler schicke.....
> 
> ...dann fahren wir eben alles mit 160....geht ja mit dem remedy auch noch ganz gut.......
> ...



@ es geht auch an: Hast Du schon Neuigkeiten wegen dem Kit. Mein Händler weiß von nix! Werde mein Bike dann vermutlich am Freitag abholen - UNREPARIERT :-(

Gruß Mark


----------



## es geht auch an (2. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> @ es geht auch an: Hast Du schon Neuigkeiten wegen dem Kit. Mein Händler weiß von nix! Werde mein Bike dann vermutlich am Freitag abholen - UNREPARIERT :-(
> 
> Gruß Mark



moinmoin,

leider noch keine neuigkeiten....ende dieser woche soll es lieferbar sein, 
lt. der auskunft von letzter woche....
ich warte jetzt mal bis montag und dann ruf ich mal nach.......


sobald ich da was weiß, geb ich bescheid......


----------



## gmk (2. September 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne Frage. Hatte die ganze Zeit das "alte" Remedy, also Baujahr 2009, im Auge. Nur hatte ich noch nicht die Kohle zusammen. Jetzt sieht es ja so aus, daß das 2009 Modell ausverkauft ist und das neue mir, auf Grund der Änderungen, nicht mehr zusagt. Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Würdet ihr sagen das neue Scatch 6 Air oder das neue Enduro von Specialized mit dem alten Remedy vergleichbar ist? Also von den Fahreigenschaften mein ich.



warum sollte das neue remedy nicht mehr mit dem alten remedy vergleichbar sein
einfach wieder eine lyrik rein und gut ist!


----------



## Rischar (2. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> warum sollte das neue remedy nicht mehr mit dem alten remedy vergleichbar sein
> einfach wieder eine lyrik rein und gut ist!



Naja, ganz einfach weil die Geometrie verändert wurde 
Siehe eine Seite vorher die Beiträge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (2. September 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Naja, ganz einfach weil die Geometrie verändert wurde
> Siehe eine Seite vorher die Beiträge...



geh bitte
nur weil das oberrohr kürzer und die kettenstrebe länger ?


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> geh bitte
> nur weil das oberrohr kürzer und die kettenstrebe länger ?



Sitz und Lenkwinkel wurden auch geändert....


----------



## gmk (2. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Sitz und Lenkwinkel wurden auch geändert....



bitte!
um wieviel ...


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> bitte!
> um wieviel ...



Sitz-Winkel 73Grad und Lenk-Winkel 68Grad 2010


Sitz-Winkel 72Grad und Lenk-Winkel 67Grad 2009

Gruss Marco


----------



## Helium (2. September 2009)

Bau eine 36er ein und du hast mit dem 2010er Modell die gleichen Winkel wie das 209er Remedy


----------



## gmk (3. September 2009)

Helium schrieb:


> Bau eine 36er ein und du hast mit dem 2010er Modell die gleichen Winkel wie das 209er Remedy



danke endlich einer kapierts
lyrik wäre auch eine alternative ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (3. September 2009)

Helium schrieb:


> Bau eine 36er ein und du hast mit dem 2010er Modell die gleichen Winkel wie das 209er Remedy



Nein wirst nicht die selbe Geometrie haben, weil sich die Oberrohrlängen auch geändert haben....


----------



## gmk (3. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Nein wirst nicht die selbe Geometrie haben, weil sich die Oberrohrlängen auch geändert haben....



bitte 
um wieviel mm reden wir max. ~10 oder ...


----------



## mhedder (3. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> bitte
> um wieviel mm reden wir max. ~10 oder ...



Ich denke auch, dass das Problem mit der Oberrohrlänge hier überbewertet wird... Habe die alten Maße nicht mehr genau im Kopf, bin aber der Meinung, dass sich die Oberrohrlänge beim 17,5er zumindest um ca. 10mm unterscheiden (das Neue ist etwas kürzer). Das ist allso absolut kein Grund.

Was Die Winkel angeht stimme ich auch vollkommen zu. 36er Gabel rein, und die Winkel sind beim alten. 

Das einzige Problem das meiner Meinung nach über bleibt, ist die Sache mit der Gewährleistung beim Einbau einer 36er Gabel. Technisch spricht absolut nix gegen einen Umbau, im Gegenteil sogar...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Flitsche (3. September 2009)

irgendwie seh ich da auch noch den finanz-aspekt. was mach ich mit der alten gabel, die warscheinlich niemand will? und 800-1000 euro mehr investiert durch die neue 36er gabel


----------



## Helium (3. September 2009)

Hab mir gestern auf der Eurobike das neue Remedy und das Scratch angeschaut und glaube nicht das sich Trek damit einen Gefallen getan hat das 2009er Remedy nicht mehr weiterleben zu lassen.
In natura sieht die 32er Fox im Remedy viel zu unterdimensioniert aus(finde ich deutlich krasser wie auf den Bildern), das passt einfach nicht.
Und beim Scratch sieht man in natura sofort daß das Oberrohr viiiiieeeeel zu kurz ist um damit noch einigermaßen tourentauglich unterwegs zu sein, schade den das 2009er Remedy war ein Hit.
Naja vielleicht kommt ja 2011 wieder was.


----------



## clemson (3. September 2009)

vergleich Remedy 2010 zu 2009 hinkt doch. Das  2010 mit 32 er gabel  positioniert sich doch in einer anderen Klasse als das Remedy 09 mit 36 Gabel.

Soll nun die breite Masse der Touren, All-Mountain Fahrer ansprechen.....während das 2009 und 2008 doch mehr in Richtung deftiges Gelände, harte Trails , neudeutsch "Enduro/LightFreeride" etc ging......

Zitat Trek Home "Wer etwas wirklich Neues im *All-Mountain *Segment sucht, für den ist das Remedy gemacht. Die bahnbrechende Fahrwerkstechnologie funktioniert perfekt bergauf und bergab. Das Remdy vereint tatsächlich das Beste aus beiden Welten. "


----------



## gmk (3. September 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> vergleich Remedy 2010 zu 2009 hinkt doch. Das  2010 mit 32 er gabel  positioniert sich doch in einer anderen Klasse als das Remedy 09 mit 36 Gabel.
> 
> Soll nun die breite Masse der Touren, All-Mountain Fahrer ansprechen.....während das 2009 und 2008 doch mehr in Richtung deftiges Gelände, harte Trails , neudeutsch "Enduro/LightFreeride" etc ging......
> 
> Zitat Trek Home "Wer etwas wirklich Neues im *All-Mountain *Segment sucht, für den ist das Remedy gemacht. Die bahnbrechende Fahrwerkstechnologie funktioniert perfekt bergauf und bergab. Das Remdy vereint tatsächlich das Beste aus beiden Welten. "



seh´ ich anders
aber gut
meinungen sind verschieden

und man muß ja nicht alles glauben was einem die marketingleute einreden wollen


----------



## mhedder (3. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> seh´ ich anders
> aber gut
> meinungen sind verschieden
> 
> und man muß ja nicht alles glauben was einem die marketingleute einreden wollen



Was siehst Du daran anders...? Das mit der anvisierten Zielkäufergruppe des neuen Remedys oder das mit dem Einsatzgebiet des 2009er Modells? 

Gruß Marc


----------



## gmk (4. September 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Was siehst Du daran anders...? Das mit der anvisierten Zielkäufergruppe des neuen Remedys oder das mit dem Einsatzgebiet des 2009er Modells?
> 
> Gruß Marc



die leute von trek haben sich hinsichtlich der (minimalen!) geo-veränderung sicher was gedacht
die gabel wahl ...ok ist nicht so optimal
32er raus (verkaufen-da bekommst gutes geld dafür) - 36er rein(mit kl. aufzahlung) und gut is!
*das einsatzgebiet war und ist gleich ... am-en-light fr*


----------



## mhedder (4. September 2009)

> das einsatzgebiet war und ist gleich ... am-en-light fr



Wenn man beide Jahrgänge von der Stange weg betrachtet, ist das Einsatzgebiet schon unterschiedlich; eben auf Grund der Gabel.
Wenn man die Tauscht, wie Du ja schon beschrieben hast, ist wieder alles beim alten. 


Habe einige Räder mit 32er Gabeln Probegefahren, auch mit der 150mm Fox Talas mit QR15 Achse. Fazit: Die Einzige Gabel, die für mich in dem Sektor in Frage käme wäre die gute alte Pike als Coil-Version...

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (4. September 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Wenn man beide Jahrgänge von der Stange weg betrachtet, ist das Einsatzgebiet schon unterschiedlich; eben auf Grund der Gabel.
> *Wenn man die Tauscht, wie Du ja schon beschrieben hast, ist wieder alles beim alten.*
> 
> 
> ...



*seh ich auch so* 
hab in meinem fully statt einer 32er fox float140 eine pike air u-turn und bin voll happy - bis aufs gewicht,
deshalb kommt bald eine revelation rein


----------



## Flitsche (4. September 2009)

Flitsche schrieb:


> irgendwie seh ich da auch noch den finanz-aspekt. was mach ich mit der alten gabel, die warscheinlich niemand will? und 800-1000 euro mehr investiert durch die neue 36er gabel



kann ich alte beitraege eigentlich nicht editieren?

weil dieser beitrag meinerseits mist ist, hab gedacht ich sein im specialized enduro thread. die am remedy verbaute gabel kann man natuerlich verkaufen..

edit: diesen hier kann ich editieren, aber der ist natuerlich noch frisch. aergerlich


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. September 2009)

So heute ist mein neues Schaltwerk und die Trigger gekommen, sieht verdammt geil aus in nugget Gold (beides Sram X0)

Nächste Woche mal montieren, morgen gehts auf die Eurobike

Gruss MArco


----------



## franzam (4. September 2009)

Hoffentlich gefällt Dir die Funktion der XO. Meine kommt nicht an die XTR ran, die ich am Scott verbaut habe. Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass die Trigger an die Bremsen mit dran geschraubt werden


----------



## noco (4. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gefällt Dir die Funktion der XO. Meine kommt nicht an die XTR ran, die ich am Scott verbaut habe. Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass die Trigger an die Bremsen mit dran geschraubt werden



Das hab ich mir auch einreden lassen. 
Die Nachteile sind aber die gleichen wie bei den alten Shimano Brems/Schalt - kombi Griffen....

1. Du kannst Brems und Schaltungshersteller nicht beliebig wechseln,
2. die Brems- und Schaltgriffe will ich nach meinem Gusto positionieren - 
   geht nicht,
3. bei einem Sturz ist die Gefahr grösser, dass  beide Teile gleichzeitig 
   beschädigt werden.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2009)

@Franzam:.....ja bedenke Punkt 3 

G.


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gefällt Dir die Funktion der XO. Meine kommt nicht an die XTR ran, die ich am Scott verbaut habe. Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass die Trigger an die Bremsen mit dran geschraubt werden



Ich bin die Sram X0 Trigger natürlich schon gefahren und war begeistert!!
Ich bestelle die doch nicht auf gut Glück!

MArco


----------



## BikerDurden (5. September 2009)

hat sich jemand schon das video der eurobike von Trek angeschaut??

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob beim Remedy 09 das mit der Geo-Veränderung auch möglich ist?? Finde ich irgendwie ne geile sache...

die jungs lassen sich gute Ideen einfallen...


----------



## cornuttosan (5. September 2009)

hallo
weiß jemand auf wieviel kg die remedy scratch luftdämpfer modelle kommen?und wie hoch ist ungefähr der preis?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (5. September 2009)

cornuttosan schrieb:


> hallo
> weiß jemand auf wieviel kg die remedy scratch luftdämpfer modelle kommen?und wie hoch ist ungefähr der preis?
> mfg



wurde hier schon gepsotet
zumindest der ca. preis


----------



## noco (5. September 2009)

cornuttosan schrieb:


> hallo
> weiß jemand auf wieviel kg die *remedy scratch* luftdämpfer modelle kommen?und wie hoch ist ungefähr der preis?
> mfg



"Remedy Scratch" - ein interessanter Versprecher!

Die beiden guten Modelle ca.  3500.-
Die beiden perfekten Modelle  5000.-
Egal ob Luft od. Stahlfeder

Hoffe dass ich die Stahlfeder Variante unter 16kg halten od. je nachdem bringen kann. Spasseshalber muss ich mir halt einen Luftdämpfer zum Tausch bereit halten!

Man darf doch wohll noch träumen, oder?



Bernd


----------



## bratapfel (5. September 2009)

Trek hat nach dem Mega Erfolg erst einmal unverschämt die Preise angezogen !! 
Eine richtige Sauerei !


----------



## noco (5. September 2009)

bratapfel schrieb:


> Trek hat nach dem Mega Erfolg erst einmal unverschämt die Preise angezogen !!
> Eine richtige Sauerei !



Die Preise sind 2010 denk ich bei allen Herstellern gestiegen - nachdem sie jahrelang auf gleichem Niveau stagniert haben musste das ja mal kommen.
Wurde zumindest schon seit Monaten in den Medien so angekündigt.

Tut weh - ganz klar, aber ähmm -"Sauerei + Unverschämtheit" von Trek - seh ich jetzt nicht so....

Bernd


----------



## bratapfel (6. September 2009)

Natürlich ist das sehr ärgerlich, da zum einen die Rohstoffpreise nicht grade explodiert sind und auf der anderen Seite Trek einfach nur seine Gewinnspanne maximieren will - nach dem Motto, es gibt eh genug Leute, die die teuren Bikes kaufen.

Die könnten bei ihren Produktionskosten, die äußerst gering sind,  da in Fern-Ost produziert wird, meiner Meinung nach in dem Bereich belassen, damit auch eine breitere Masse angesprochen wird.

mfg


----------



## cornuttosan (6. September 2009)

es sind wirklich schon stolze preise die man für ein gutes bike bezahlen muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (6. September 2009)

Remedy 9.9 und 9.8 Handmade in the US of A.......

ansonsten gehen die Preise wie die meisten in der Branche hoch.....
that´s business....


----------



## coldberg (6. September 2009)

Servus
remedy 7 2009 ich finde einfach geil ,hier meine mit brand new wellgo mg-1 Pedalen (weiss)


Schöne Grusse

Peter in the Darkness


----------



## Daniel1984 (6. September 2009)

Abend,
Kollege von mir ist 1,79m groß, die Schrittlänge beträgt 83cm und er wiegt ca 68kg und Ihm wurde ein 19,5" Remedy empfohlen.
Was meint ihr, passt das oder sollte er liebe einer Größe kleiner nehmen?

Ich wollte Ihm da keine falsche Auskunft geben.^^
gruss
Daniel


----------



## Maxwie (6. September 2009)

ich würds kleiner nehmen ^^hab 90 cm schrittlänge bei 190cm und da passt 19,5 zoll


gruß

Max


----------



## TobyR (7. September 2009)

coldberg schrieb:


> Servus
> remedy 7 2009 ich finde einfach geil ,hier meine mit brand new wellgo mg-1 Pedalen (weiss)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Servus Peter
sind das die Wellgo Magnesium? Was wiegen die und wie ist der Gripp?
Danke u Grüsse
Tobias


----------



## Daniel1984 (7. September 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> ich würds kleiner nehmen ^^hab 90 cm schrittlänge bei 190cm und da passt 19,5 zoll
> 
> 
> gruß
> ...



nächst kleiner Größe wäre 17,5 Zoll?
gruss
Daniel


----------



## M::::: (7. September 2009)

Daniel1984 schrieb:


> nächst kleiner Größe wäre 17,5 Zoll?
> gruss
> Daniel



Ja


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. September 2009)

Daniel1984 schrieb:


> Abend,
> Kollege von mir ist 1,79m groß, die Schrittlänge beträgt 83cm und er wiegt ca 68kg und Ihm wurde ein 19,5" Remedy empfohlen.
> Was meint ihr, passt das oder sollte er liebe einer Größe kleiner nehmen?
> 
> ...



Ich würde auch den 19,5 Rahmen, bei der Größe empfehlen

Gruss Marco


----------



## speedos (7. September 2009)

Am besten beide Rahmengrößen Probe fahren und dann entscheiden, was einem besser paßt.

Ich selber bin 181 cm und habe 84,5er Schrittlänge. Ich habe mich für das 17,5er entschieden. Ausschlaggebend waren für mich die Wendigkeit, Oberrohrlänge und die Überstandshöhe (Abstand zwischen der Familienplanung und Oberrohr).

Hab die Entscheidung noch nicht bereut und fahre immer noch gerne mit dem Remedy. Wenn der Einsatzbereich hauptsächlich gemäßigte Touren wären, dann würde ich evtl. den 19,5er Rahmen wählen.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, jeder Jeck ist halt anders...


----------



## es geht auch an (7. September 2009)

TobyR schrieb:


> Servus Peter
> sind das die Wellgo Magnesium? Was wiegen die und wie ist der Gripp?
> Danke u Grüsse
> Tobias



fahr auch die mg 1 in weiß am remedy 8
superleicht (ca 320gramm das paar) und absolut robust(bis jetzt)
grip ist auch optimal......

für 30 euro bekommst du nirgends bessere und leichtere pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (7. September 2009)

Daniel1984 schrieb:


> Abend,
> Kollege von mir ist 1,79m groß, die Schrittlänge beträgt 83cm und er wiegt ca 68kg und *Ihm wurde ein 19,5" Remedy empfohlen.*
> Was meint ihr, passt das oder sollte er liebe einer Größe kleiner nehmen?
> 
> ...



*nie und nimmer!*
17.5 oder ab diesem jahr 18.5


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *nie und nimmer!*
> 17.5 oder ab diesem jahr 18.5



Also beim 2009 Remedy kannst beim 19,5 nen kürzern Vorbau montieren, 
passt bei mir perfekt!! siehe Bilder 60mm Syncros Vorbau!! Das Rad
macht so nen Spaß!!


----------



## gmk (7. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Also beim 2009 Remedy kannst beim 19,5 nen kürzern Vorbau montieren,
> passt bei mir perfekt!! siehe Bilder 60mm Syncros Vorbau!! Das Rad
> macht so nen Spaß!!




kürzeren vorbau kann man immer montieren ...
achso du bist auch 179cm wie der kollege von Daniel 1984


----------



## portaledge (7. September 2009)

Daniel1984 schrieb:


> Abend,
> Kollege von mir ist 1,79m groß, die Schrittlänge beträgt 83cm und er wiegt ca 68kg und Ihm wurde ein 19,5" Remedy empfohlen.
> Was meint ihr, passt das oder sollte er liebe einer Größe kleiner nehmen?
> 
> ...



Hatte das selbe Problem vor ca 8 Monaten - habe 19,5 gewählt und fahre einen 60mm Vorbau; Einsatzbereich von Touren bis Freeride - würde leiber 17.5 haben! 

Also 17.5 und 19.5 nur wenns ein Tourenbike werden soll.


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> kürzeren vorbau kann man immer montieren ...
> achso du bist auch 179cm wie der kollege von Daniel 1984



Nein bin 181cm und Schrittlänge 81cm!!
Mir wurde beim vermessen per Computer in Trek Store in München
zum 19,5 mit 60mm Vorbau geraten. 
Das 19,5 hat auch den Vorteil das es bei längeren härteren Abfahrten einfach laufruhiger ist.
Wie gesagt zum Schluss ist es immer Geschmacksache. 
Bin beide gefahren und das 17,5 war mir viel zu klein.....

Gruss Marco


----------



## coldberg (7. September 2009)

TobyR schrieb:


> Servus Peter
> sind das die Wellgo Magnesium? Was wiegen die und wie ist der Gripp?
> Danke u Grüsse
> Tobias



Guten tag,

Das sind Wellgo Mgnesium Pedalen , grip ist einfach super und wiegen 319
gram pro paar natürlich!!

Schöne grusse

Tomi


----------



## speedos (7. September 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil hab dem Thema Laufruhe nicht so viel beachtung geschenkt. Denn wenn die Abfahrten ruppiger und verblockter werden, wird das Tempo eh  nie so hoch sein, dass etwas mehr Laufruhe zum Tragen kommt...
Aber Waldautobahnen, die man Vollgas runterbrettern kann, hab ich auch noch nie probleme wegen einem zu nervösen Fahrwerk gehabt. Die höchste Geschwindigkeit lag da laut Tacho bei gut 60 km/h, was mir schon persönlich mehr als langt.


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. September 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil hab dem Thema Laufruhe nicht so viel beachtung geschenkt. Denn wenn die Abfahrten ruppiger und verblockter werden, wird das Tempo eh  nie so hoch sein, dass etwas mehr Laufruhe zum Tragen kommt...
> Aber Waldautobahnen, die man Vollgas runterbrettern kann, hab ich auch noch nie probleme wegen einem zu nervösen Fahrwerk gehabt. Die höchste Geschwindigkeit lag da laut Tacho bei gut 60 km/h, was mir schon persönlich mehr als langt.



Ja keine Diskussion um die Rahmengröße jeder wie er es mag, hauptsache ein Remedy


----------



## bratapfel (7. September 2009)

Eine kurze Frage. 
Welche Einbaubreite muss ich für die HR Nabe nehmen ? 135mm?

Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher gewesen, da ich heute mal nachgemessen habe und der Abstand zwischen den beiden Aufnahmen betrug ca. 145mm.

Kann das sein oder hab ich falsch angesetzt ?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (7. September 2009)

bratapfel schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage.
> Welche Einbaubreite muss ich für die HR Nabe nehmen ? 135mm?
> 
> Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher gewesen, da ich heute mal nachgemessen habe und der Abstand zwischen den beiden Aufnahmen betrug ca. 145mm.
> ...



135mm ist korrekt.


----------



## Daniel1984 (7. September 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Am besten beide Rahmengrößen Probe fahren und dann entscheiden, was einem besser paßt.
> 
> Ich selber bin 181 cm und habe 84,5er Schrittlänge. Ich habe mich für das 17,5er entschieden. Ausschlaggebend waren für mich die Wendigkeit, Oberrohrlänge und die Überstandshöhe (Abstand zwischen der Familienplanung und Oberrohr).
> 
> Hab die Entscheidung noch nicht bereut und fahre immer noch gerne mit dem Remedy. Wenn der Einsatzbereich hauptsächlich gemäßigte Touren wären, dann würde ich evtl. den 19,5er Rahmen wählen.



Wenn wir Biken gehen dann wird es richtig ruppig und deshalb tendiere ich für Ihn zum 17,5er Rahmen, eben wegen der Wendigkeit. Das 19,5er sieht für Ihn viel zu groß aus.^^


----------



## gmk (8. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Nein bin 181cm und Schrittlänge 81cm!!
> Mir wurde beim vermessen per Computer in Trek Store in München
> zum 19,5 mit 60mm Vorbau geraten.
> Das 19,5 hat auch den Vorteil das es bei längeren härteren Abfahrten einfach laufruhiger ist.
> ...



hat ein freund auch in der rahmengröße bei ca. gleicher größe
ich habs gern kompakter und wendiger
ich würde mir beim 2010er modell das 18.5 nehmen(bin 180cm und schrittlänge 86cm), gibts ja endlich 



bratapfel schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage.
> Welche Einbaubreite muss ich für die HR Nabe nehmen ? 135mm?
> 
> Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher gewesen, da ich heute mal nachgemessen habe und der Abstand zwischen den beiden Aufnahmen betrug ca. 145mm.
> ...



bei welchen aufnahmen misst du? 135 mm sollte gehn
nur eine 10mm achse geht nicht

*@Daniel1984* 
*es gibt auch größe 18.5 !!*


----------



## bratapfel (8. September 2009)

> bei welchen aufnahmen misst du? 135 mm sollte gehn
> nur eine 10mm achse geht nicht



Ich messe zwischen den beiden hinteren Ausfallenden. 
Die müssten ja eigentlich die Einbaubreite angeben?!


----------



## Scherbi123 (8. September 2009)

Wichtig!
Hab in der vorderen Nabe wieder mal Spiel drin.. Ist nach meiner Meinung noch nicht so schlimm. Kann ICH was dagegen machen? Will morgen nemlich eine kleine Dirt-Session machen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das gut gehen wird..
Brauche schnelle Antworten.!
Liebe Grüße
PEter


----------



## gmk (8. September 2009)

bratapfel schrieb:


> Ich messe zwischen den beiden hinteren Ausfallenden.
> Die müssten ja eigentlich die Einbaubreite angeben?!



bedenke außen wirst du sicher mehr haben
wegen dem ABP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bratapfel (8. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> bedenke außen wirst du sicher mehr haben
> wegen dem ABP



Ich hab ja nicht außen gemessen, sonder ZWISCHEN den Ausfallenden, genau bis zu dem Bereich, wo die Achse der Nabe den Rahmen berührt.


----------



## M::::: (8. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *@Daniel1984*
> *es gibt auch größe 18.5 !!*



Aber doch nicht beim erfragten 09 er Modell,oder ?


----------



## bratapfel (8. September 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht beim erfragten 09 er Modell,oder ?



Meines Wissen nicht, hab ich noch niegends gesehen!


----------



## gmk (9. September 2009)

@M::::: 

sorry dachte es geht um einen neukauf
die 2009er remedys sind doch ausverkauft(?)


----------



## Scherbi123 (9. September 2009)

Kann mir bitte jemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage geben!?



Scherbi123 schrieb:


> Wichtig!
> Hab in der vorderen Nabe wieder mal Spiel drin.. Ist nach meiner Meinung noch nicht so schlimm. Kann ICH was dagegen machen? Will morgen nemlich eine kleine Dirt-Session machen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das gut gehen wird..
> Brauche schnelle Antworten.!
> Liebe Grüße
> PEter


----------



## BikerDurden (9. September 2009)

moin Peter,

ich denke nicht, dass es arg schlimm ist und du was kaputt machst..je nachdem wie arg halt das spiel ist..

was hast du denn für eine nabe? eventuell kann man das nabenspiel einstellen??geht z.b. bei mavic...

ansonsten hast du glaub ich vorne etwas "schlechtere" bremswirkung..
Gruß Bikerdurden


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. September 2009)

Hätte gerne weisse Freeride Pedale bis max 50  für mein Remedy, welche könnt ihr empfehlen?
Habe da keine Erfahrung, bzw Ahnung hatte bis jetzt nur Klickerpedale..

Gruss Marco


----------



## speedos (9. September 2009)

Hi Marco,

ich bin mit den NC-17 Sudpin3 mehr als zufrieden. In Verbindung mit den Five Ten Impact Two klebt der Schuh fÃ¶rmlich auf dem Pedal...
GewichtsmÃ¤ssig mit 400g laut meiner Waage auch noch halbwegs leicht.
Die Pedale hatten auch schon ein paar mal Bekanntschaft mit dicken Steinen oder Felsbrocken gemacht. Sehen jetzt zwar schon ordentlich ranngenommen aus, aber noch hab ich kein Materialausbruch oder verlorene Pins zu beklagen.

Aber gibt es nicht fÃ¼r 50â¬.... Wenn das das Limit ist,wÃ¼rde ich die Wellgo MG1 nehmen, aber da gehen die Meinungen, was die Langzeithaltbarkeit angeht weit auseinander...


----------



## es geht auch an (10. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hätte gerne weisse Freeride Pedale bis max 50  für mein Remedy, welche könnt ihr empfehlen?
> Habe da keine Erfahrung, bzw Ahnung hatte bis jetzt nur Klickerpedale..
> 
> Gruss Marco



wie weiter oben schon geschrieben:

wellgo mg 1 für ca. 30 euro bei ebay.

nur 320 gramm und zwar das ganze paar 

ein billigeres gewichtstuning ist kaum mehr möglich.....

und selbst wenn die dinger nicht jahre halten ( hatte selber noch keine probleme) ,
für den preis holst dir einfach wieder neue......


----------



## Sushi1976 (10. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> wie weiter oben schon geschrieben:
> 
> wellgo mg 1 für ca. 30 euro bei ebay.
> 
> ...



Danke werde mir die Wellgo MG1 mal näher anschauen

Gruss MArco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (10. September 2009)

Hi Sushi,

ich hab momentan die Bontrager Big Earl...kann ich allerdings nur empfehlen, wenn dir gewicht egal ist...
Das Paar wiegt nämlich bissle über 600g..

ich werd mir auf jeden fall noch andere kaufen..


----------



## Sushi1976 (10. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hi Sushi,
> 
> ich hab momentan die Bontrager Big Earl...kann ich allerdings nur empfehlen, wenn dir gewicht egal ist...
> Das Paar wiegt nämlich bissle über 600g..
> ...



Ja ich bin noch am überlegen, was ich mir für welche zulege!!
Danke für deine private Mail
Laufräder bin ich auch noch am überlegen, aber die DT Swiss sind schon gut....keine Frage!

Gruss MArco

PS: Hat sich jemand schon ein Remedy 2010 bestellt, egal welches Model?


----------



## sramx9 (11. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hi Sushi,
> 
> ich hab momentan die Bontrager Big Earl...kann ich allerdings nur empfehlen, wenn dir gewicht egal ist...
> Das Paar wiegt nämlich bissle über 600g..
> ...



Habe auch big earl - aber 760grammse ( sind es die gleichen ? -> Album )
Gewicht ist mir ( nach einem Reinfall mit Specialized LoProII )  recht egal - dafür habe ich letzte in den Alpen mit den Pedalen aus Felsen Steine gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Jörg


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2009)

Frage:TREK REMEDY oder SCOTT RANSOM welches ist die eier legende Wollmilchsau?
Hat jemand schon mal beide gefahren oder hatte schon mal beide gehabt?


----------



## Scherbi123 (12. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Frage:TREK REMEDY oder SCOTT RANSOM welches ist die eier legende Wollmilchsau?
> Hat jemand schon mal beide gefahren oder hatte schon mal beide gehabt?


2009 oder schon 2010?
2010 dann ransom, 2009 remedy.!


----------



## Markpa (12. September 2009)

Das Scott ist auch ein richtig gutes Teil. Vom Sitzgefühl her relativ identisch. Die Winkel, ergo die Geo sind fast gleich. Bergab hat das Remedy für mich aber die höheren Reserven. Vor allem die 32 Gabel im Scott spürte man im direkten Vergleich, außerdem kam es mir ein wenig hecklastig vor. Kann am immens schweren, aber perfekt arbeitenden Equalizer Dämpfer liegen. Ist sicherlich ne gute Alternative. Das Problem ist aber m. M. nach der Preis. Um auf ähnliche Ausstattund wie beim remedy zu kommen zahlst Du bal 1.000,- mehr.

Gruß Mark


----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2009)

Naja Reserven Bergab hat das Ransom schon genug 165mm Federweg konnte ich bis heute nicht zum anschlag bringen, gerade wegen der Reserve macht es Bergab am meisten Spaß. Die Fox Talas 36 ist keine sensible Gabel aber Berab der Hammer schluckt alles weg, wie letztens das Loch wo das Verderrad eigentlich stecken bleiben sollte gings einfach weiter.


----------



## Markpa (12. September 2009)

aaaahhh!!! hab mich verlesen. Ich meinte das Genius nicht das Ransom! Ransom bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren. Ist bestimmt ein geiles Teil.


----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2009)

Ich hatte auch das alte Genius, das ist schon klasse damit kann man die Berge hoch fliegen und mal angreifen. Das geht mit dem Ransom nicht(14,5kg). Ich denke das neue Genius sollte ein Bike für alle fälle sein(150mm Federweg) bei 11kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (12. September 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Habe auch big earl - aber 760grammse ( sind es die gleichen ? -> Album )
> Gewicht ist mir ( nach einem Reinfall mit Specialized LoProII )  recht egal - dafür habe ich letzte in den Alpen mit den Pedalen aus Felsen Steine gemacht
> 
> 
> ...



hallo jörg,

kann schon sein, dass ich das gewicht falsch oim kopf hatte..die sind auf jeden fall schwer....
Grüße


----------



## sramx9 (12. September 2009)

hmm... denke mal beim Genius wird wohl der Fehler gemacht Federweg mit "ich kann alles damit fahren" gleichzusetzen. Schon beim Remedy wurde ja viel darüber diskutiert was man mit dem Rad, bei dem "Federweg-Gewicht-Stabilitätsverhältnis", alles machen kann ( Bikepark ? 2m-Drops? Freeride ? ). Und gerade beim Genius wäre ich noch vieeellll vorsichtiger sein den FW mit *derber* Abfahrtsqualität gleichzusetzen. Immerhin ist es noch mal ca. 2-3 kg leichter als das Remi. Das Genius scheint ja wohl eher komfortabler Tourer zu sein.  Diese Meinung habe ich mir aber nur aufgrund von Zeitschriften und gesundem Menschenverstand gebildet. 


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## sramx9 (12. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> hallo jörg,
> 
> kann schon sein, dass ich das gewicht falsch oim kopf hatte..die sind auf jeden fall schwer....
> Grüße



habe jetzt am WE an einem Session 88 andere big earl als meine gesehen. Gibt also verschiedene - kann ja sein, dass es "leichtere" gibt. Bin mit meinen jetzt 1 Woche in den Alpen rumgefahren - habe NIE bereut die Klopper vorher hochgeschleppt zu haben


----------



## Trasher_one (12. September 2009)

also Genius ist wohl nicht so geeignet für extremere bergabfahrten. ein Freund fuhr es am demoday im direkten vergleich mit anderen bikes und meinte, das der hinterbau bzw felgen, oder beides in kombination den eindruck vermitteln als bricht das rad im kurven und anlieger auseinander.
sehr unkontrolliert. da waren andere bikes deutlich interessanter 

Hab auch die Big earl am remedy. bockschwer.
gibt 2 versionen. die alten sind richtig schwer und die neueren haben schon mehr löcher drinn und sind nur noch schwer


----------



## hosenmatz (13. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> PS: Hat sich jemand schon ein Remedy 2010 bestellt, egal welches Model?



Ja, ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Remedy 8 bestellt.
Allerdings konnte mir noch kein Liefertermin genannt werden.

Hat da jemand schon andere Infos ?
Bei Jehle-Bikes steht 16.11.09.
Das konnte mein Händler weder bestätigen noch dementieren, da er noch keinerlei Infos hat.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## BikerDurden (14. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> hallo jörg,
> 
> kann schon sein, dass ich das gewicht falsch oim kopf hatte..die sind auf jeden fall schwer....
> Grüße



Hallo Jörg,

ich hab meine Big Earl noch mal gewogen.. waren genau 700g!! Vielleicht hast du mehr Fett am Gewinde gehabt...

MfG
Tille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (14. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> Mein Händler meinte ,dass das 2-Step Austauschkit Ende nächster Woche wieder lieferbar sei. Und dann schon mit der 2010 Technik ....




Was gibts bei Dir Neues?

Bei mir leider nix!  Bisher immer noch nicht lieferbar. Mein Händler ist ein relativ großer Stützpunkthändler von RS und sagte mir, dass sobald er das Teil bestellt hat es in Rückstand geht und automatisch an ihn geliefert wird, sobald es verfügbar ist. Bis heute jedoch nichts passiert.

Tja, so langsam verliere ich den Glauben an RS. Zwar funktioniert die Gabel immer noch perfekt. Bei nem Kumpel allerdings nicht mehr. Hier taucht sie nach ne Weile einfach ab auf unter 100mm und lässt sich dann nur noch mit Nachpumpen "hochkriegen". Er hat dann wohl erstmal Pech gehabt.

Wie kann sich RS sowas erlauben?  Die müssen doch zumindest mal ne Aussage machen können wann das Ding wieder lieferbar ist.

Gruß Mark


----------



## sramx9 (14. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> ich hab meine Big Earl noch mal gewogen.. waren genau 700g!! Vielleicht hast du mehr Fett am Gewinde gehabt...
> 
> ...


 
Habe das Gewicht von 760gr nur aus dem www - schäm.
Werde mal eine Pedale abmontieren - das Gewicht ablesen - und mit 2 multiplizieren  
Sieht Trek ja gar nicht ähnlich MEHR anzugeben als tatsächlich vorhanden. Meist ziehen die doch bei den Werksangaben auch beim Gewicht die Mehrwertsteuer ab 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Markpa (14. September 2009)

Hatte soeben ein recht anstrengendes Telefonat mit einer "netten" Damen von SportImport. Diese sind ja der Generalimporteur von RS in Deutschland. Nachdem ich ihr also schön und breit mein Problem erklärte teilte sie mir dann recht "ausführlich" mit...

Sie: "Kann nix für Sie machen." 
Ich: "Achso und wer kann das denn?"
Sie: "Ihr Händler" (super, da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen! )
Ich: "Mein Händler teilte mir mit, dass er nichts für mich tun kann, da ihm von Ihnen kein LT genannt wird."
Sie: "Wie gesagt, Ihnen kann nur der Händler helfen."
Ich: "Ähm... (hört die mir nicht zu?)... Ja gut, aber er bekommt keinen LT von Ihnen.
Sie: "Dann kann ich auch nix machen" 
Ich: "Könnte ich dann wenigsten mit einem von Ihren Herren aus der Technik sprechen, evtl. kann mir ja ein LT genannt werden. 
Sie: "Nein, wir sind Großhändler und machen keine Endkundenberatung! 
Ich: "Super, und jetzt?"
Sie: "Wie gesagt, Ihr Händler..."
.
.
.

Kurz um mein Fazit... inkompetent und obendrein auch noch ziemlich Kundenunfreundlich. 

Letztendlich bleibt mir also nichts anderes übrig als mich dem Schicksal zu fügen und mir bei der nächsten Anschaffung sehr wohl zu überlegen, ob ich RS nochmals ne Chance gebe. 

Was mich nur immer wieder so sehr ärgert ist, dass man heutzutage wahrscheinlich nur noch gehört wird, wenn man sich möglichst lautstark in Internetforen und/oder anderen Plattformen bemerkbar macht, immer streng nach dem Motto, wer am lautesten schreit...

Eine solche Diffamierung liegt mir eigentlich fern, aber so langsam staut sich der Frust und auch der Ärger. 

Jetzt könnte man natürlich sagen: "Ey, stell dich nicht so an... soweit funktioniert die Gabel ja noch." 

Aber, kann man für das viele Geld denn nicht erwarten, dass man ernst genommen wird und die Teile die man dafür erwirbt dann auch so funktionieren wie versprochen? Ich meine ja!

Na ja, wie dem auch sei... 


Gruß Mark


----------



## Sushi1976 (14. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Hatte soeben ein recht anstrengendes Telefonat mit einer "netten" Damen von SportImport. Diese sind ja der Generalimporteur von RS in Deutschland. Nachdem ich ihr also schön und breit mein Problem erklärte teilte sie mir dann recht "ausführlich" mit...
> 
> Sie: "Kann nix für Sie machen."
> Ich: "Achso und wer kann das denn?"
> ...


----------



## es geht auch an (14. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Hatte soeben ein recht anstrengendes Telefonat mit einer "netten" Damen von SportImport. Diese sind ja der Generalimporteur von RS in Deutschland. Nachdem ich ihr also schön und breit mein Problem erklärte teilte sie mir dann recht "ausführlich" mit...
> 
> Sie: "Kann nix für Sie machen."
> Ich: "Achso und wer kann das denn?"
> ...



servus,

also mir reichts auch.
laut dem händler hätte sie ende vorletzter woche lieferbar sein sollen....
PUSTEKUCHEN !!!
aber damit hab ich ja schon irgendwie gerechnet.werde mal wieder nachfragen und geb dir dann bescheid.

solche infos zu äussern, obwohl sie ganz genau wussten, dass man nicht liefern kann ist schlichtweg
DIE ABSOLUTE VERARSCHUNG VON RS !!!!

ein guter service würde in solchen lieferengpässen einfach eine komplett neue gabel auf kulanz anbieten. 
und trek hilft einem da auch nicht. deren service ist mindestens genauso miserabel wie die verarbeitung des remedys.....


*mein fazit*: 
bis auf die wirklich top fahreigenschaften des bikes,
*ist das remedy ein absolut billig verarbeitetes und ausgetattetes schrott teil*.
alleine die absolut stoßempfindliche lackierung ist für den preis eine frechheit.und dann hats aber noch miserable griffe, sattel, laufräder,usw.
habe irgendwie nur ärger mit dem remedy, aber glaubt nicht, dass das bei trek jmnd interessiert.....

*ICH WERDE MIR NIE WIEDER EIN TREK KAUFEN *!!!!
und kann jedem nur empfehlen, es sich vor kauf eines solchen nochmal gut zu überlegen.

da lob ich mir die kleineren firmen, die ihre Kunden noch wertschätzen.


----------



## BikerDurden (14. September 2009)

Hallo es geht auch ander...

naja ich kann ja deinen unmut über RS verstehen. Aber was meinst du mit billig lackierung? Bei mir persönlich ist nur am Flschenhalter (nicht das ich einen montiert hätte..) der "Lack" bzw. die Ringe darunter abgefallen. Ansonsten bin ich aber mit dem Trek Remedy 7 total zu frieden..bin auch froh wie Marco ein 7er zu haben mit Stahlfeder...
Naja ich finde es bissle schade, dass du so  auf Trek bist..

naja letztlich kann ich dir nur empfehlen schreib eine  email an TREK vielleicht bringst was..

Viel Erfolg...


----------



## gmk (14. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...



naja, die ausstattung weiß man ja vorher oder ... ?
hast du so ein schlechtes händlerservice bezüglich lackqualität ? da muß doch was machbar sein ... (rahmentausch)


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2009)

Mein Händler hat das Trek und Scott Räder! Ich habe ein Scott Ransom, als ich bei Ihm im Laden war fiel mir Das Trek Rad auf, tolle Optik. Ich habe meinen Händler gefragt ob ich vielleicht wechseln wollte.........darauf sagte der, lass die Finger davon! Das Trek kommt bei weitem nicht an das Ransom ran!


----------



## es geht auch an (14. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> naja letztlich kann ich dir nur empfehlen schreib eine  email an TREK vielleicht bringst was..



habe mehrmals ohne erfolg gemailt..... 



gmk schrieb:


> naja, die ausstattung weiß man ja vorher oder ... ?
> hast du so ein schlechtes händlerservice bezüglich lackqualität ? da muß doch was machbar sein ... (rahmentausch)



bezgl austattung ....hatte vorher keine bontrager teile und daher keine ahnung.
ich hoffe auch noch auf meinen händler,allerdings wollte der sich vergangene woche schon melden........hab ihn jetzt nochmal angeschrieben.



carboni1 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat das Trek und Scott Räder! Ich habe ein Scott Ransom, als ich bei Ihm im Laden war fiel mir Das Trek Rad auf, tolle Optik. Ich habe meinen Händler gefragt ob ich vielleicht wechseln wollte.........darauf sagte der, lass die Finger davon! Das Trek kommt bei weitem nicht an das Ransom ran!



solche und ähnliche aussagen habe ich jetzt auch schon öfters bei div.händlern gehört.....
schade eigentlich,weil wie schon gesagt, dass remedy von den fahreigenschaften an sich das nahe zu perfekte bike wär.......


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2009)

Ich finde das Remedy sehr schön! Ich bin zwar Scott fan aber die bauen in fast allen bereichen tolle Räder! Da ich in der nähe von Koblenz wohne gibt es hier sehr viele Canyons zu sehen, da sind sich alle einig das die von Preis/Leistung her super Räder bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (14. September 2009)

Es ist mir ein Rätsel was einige hier anscheinend mit ihrem Remi anstellen.....

Nach ca. 1.000km inkl. Alpen und Bikepark finde ich ausser den Reifen wirklich nichts Negatives an dem Rad.

Gruß
Jörg

( Extragruß nach Montabaur - habe da mal gearbeitet )


----------



## es geht auch an (14. September 2009)

habe antwort vom händler bekommen.
hat nochmal bei sport imports angerufen und soll morgen bescheid bekommen....
naja....kann mir schon vorstellen was die sagen werden......die berühmten 1-2 wochen 

@sramx9
mit meinem remedy habe ich nix besonderes angestellt, nicht mal einen heftigen sturz oder so (gott sei dank).....
also nur "normaler" gebrauch (hausrunde,bikepark, alpen, usw )
und die ersten mängel hatte ich schon vor gebrauch.....
wie siehts denn mit deinem lack aus, z.B. an der Kettenstrebe oder Unterrohr ?


----------



## sramx9 (14. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> habe antwort vom händler bekommen.
> hat nochmal bei sport imports angerufen und soll morgen bescheid bekommen....
> naja....kann mir schon vorstellen was die sagen werden......die berühmten 1-2 wochen
> 
> ...



An der Kettenstrebe sieht man natürlich das Kettenklappern und auch das Unterrohr ist nicht mehr neu. Aber ich erwarte auch nicht, dass der Lack die Steinschläge vollkommen unbeschadet übersteht. Es ist zumindest bei mir nicht so das der Lack wegplatzt o.ä. - sieht eher aus als wenn man mit Bleistift darauf rum gemalt hätte.

Ich versuche mal vernünftige Bilder zu machen ( siehe Album )

Griffe habe ich auch getauscht und hier verkauft - wegen der Größe. Der Käufer fand sie auch richtig gut.
Sonst habe ich noch nicht mal die LR zentrieren müssen oder sonst irgendwas. Nur 1 Schraube habe ich aufgrund von zu viel Kraft abgerissen. War aber innerhalb von 4 Tagen da.


----------



## speedos (14. September 2009)

Also Lackabplatzer an der Kettenstrebe habe ich auch. Aber zeig mit ein Bike ohne Kettenführung, dass keine Macken an der Kettenstrebe hat...
Hab unter dem vorhandenen, aber etwas zu kurzen Kettenstrebenschutz einen alten Schlauch montiert und mit Kabelbindern fixiert und gut ist.
Das Unterrohr und andere Stellen am Rahmen hab ich großflächig mit einer Steinschlagschutzfolie abgeklebt. Erfüllt seinen Zweck bestens und wenn mal ein Stein gegen das Unterrohr knallt, hört sich das dank der Folie auch nicht mehr ganz so gefährlich an.

Am liebsten wäre mir auch ein anodisierter Rahmen, was die unempfindlichkeit angeht. Aber von der optik her gefällt mir ein gelackter Rahmen trotzdem besser  Ist halt ein Bergfahrrad und da leidet die Optik halt sehr schnell...

Aber bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Remedy mehr als zufrieden, problemlose 1400 km bis jetzt damit abgespult. Hatte vorher ein ach so tolles Rad eines Namenhaften Direktversenders, mit dem ich nur Ärger nach gut 1500 km Laufleistung hatte. Wie z.B. Ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchsen, auf die ich vier Wochen warten mußte, drei Lager, die ausgetauscht werden mußten usw...

Also Pech kannst du immer und bei jedem Bike haben.


----------



## Markpa (14. September 2009)

Das Bike ist perfekt. Hatte zwar auch schon Probs mit dem hinteren LR, aber Dank kompetentem Händler und kulantem Trek auf Garantie getauscht. Auch Probleme mit Lack habe ich bisher keine. Das einzige Problem ist die Gabel, aber hierfür kann Trek ja nix. Deswegen richtet sich mein unbändiger Hass  nun gegen RS.

Gruss
Mark


----------



## Remedy8 (14. September 2009)

Servus zusammen!

Also ich lasse auch nichts (!) über das Remedy kommen! Seit weit über 3.000 Kilometern Einsatz bei allen Lebenslagen und echten 117 Kg Lebensgewicht hatte ich - bis auf eine selbstverschuldete gerissene Speiche am Vorderrad - keinen einzigen Defekt oder sonstigen Grund zum Jammern!

Ich würde das Rad jederzeit wieder kaufen und kann es jedem auch nur wärmstens empfehlen! Hatte es OHNE Probefahrt im Jahr 2008 bestellt... 

Gruß und gute Fahrt!

Kristian


----------



## coldberg (14. September 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Also ich lasse auch nichts (!) über das Remedy kommen! Seit weit über 3.000 Kilometern Einsatz bei allen Lebenslagen und echten 117 Kg Lebensgewicht hatte ich - bis auf eine selbstverschuldete gerissene Speiche am Vorderrad - keinen einzigen Defekt oder sonstigen Grund zum Jammern!
> 
> ...






AMEN !!!!!!!!!!


Grusse Tomi


----------



## mamo80 (14. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat das Trek und Scott Räder! Ich habe ein Scott Ransom, als ich bei Ihm im Laden war fiel mir Das Trek Rad auf, tolle Optik. Ich habe meinen Händler gefragt ob ich vielleicht wechseln wollte.........darauf sagte der, lass die Finger davon! Das Trek kommt bei weitem nicht an das Ransom ran!



alles subjektiv! bin im urlaub notgedrunden ein ransom gfahrn, war heilfroh als ich wieder mein trek unter den eiern hatte. 

zur lackqualität kann i nix negatives sagen, fahr jez die 2te saison- absolut normale abnützung und dabei hab i gar nix abgeklebt.


----------



## speedos (14. September 2009)

@ carboni1,

was dein Händler bezüglich der Qualität von Treck sagt, finde ich schon fast amüsant. Soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, hat doch Scott über Jahre hinweg bei etlichen Fully-Modellen Probleme mit gebrochenen Kettenstreben. Auch bei den Ransom Modellen durchaus geläufig...

Grüße Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (14. September 2009)

über ein halbes dutzend mängel sind weder subjektiv noch sprechen sie für die qualität der verarbeitung von TREK bikes.....vor allem nach 3 monatigem einsatz.
von den fahreigenschaften war nie die rede....die sind ja top.
aber defekte:

gabel
sattel
bremsen
reifen
lack
griffe
schnellspanner bzw.
abp
usw.
sind mir dann doch ein bisserl viel für's sauer verdiente geld.

und da ich mit z.B. specialized solche probleme mit verarbeitung bzw. kundenservice nicht kenne, bin ich von trek enttäuscht.
ich denke nur noch ein tausch des bikes aus kulanz von trek würde mich wieder besänftigen, da ich ja auch jede menge zeit damit vertrödelt habe.

frage:
wie  lange muss man als kunde eigentlich auf eine garantie  leistung warten. war da nicht irgendwie von 6 wochen zeit die rede...
ich meine,haben die hersteller ewig zeit für eine reparatur bzw. ersatzteillieferung , oder kann man auch irgendwann sein geld zurückfordern?


----------



## Markpa (14. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> über ein halbes dutzend mängel sind weder subjektiv noch sprechen sie für die qualität der verarbeitung von TREK bikes.....vor allem nach 3 monatigem einsatz.
> von den fahreigenschaften war nie die rede....die sind ja top.
> aber defekte:
> 
> ...




Tja, da bin ich ja ganz froh, dass es bei mir nur die Gabel ist. 

In Sachen Fristen kann Dir am ehesten ein Anwalt helfen. Diesen würde ich dann auch irgendwann zu Rate ziehen.

Zuerst würde ich aber auch (wie in meinem Fall - vermutlich auch bei Dir so) den normalen Weg des "Aufeinanderzugehens" ausprobieren. Nur wenn man dann so Aussagen bekommt wie ich heute am Telefon zweifelt man wirklich an der Hilfsbereitschaft der zuständigen Personen bzw. Firmen. Da hilft dann nur noch die "Harte Hand der Gesetzes"  Vermutlich ist es dann auch bei Trek oder RS so, dass sich dann auf einmal einige Personen bewegen wenn Post vom Anwalt kommt in welcher er auf Behebung von Mängel zu angegeben Fristen verweist. 

Eine Alternative wäre natürlich ein Aufruf in allen MTB-Foren dieser Welt nie wieder einen solchen Schund zu kaufen  - aber nein, soweit sind wir ja noch nicht! 

Gruß Mark


----------



## mamo80 (14. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> über ein halbes dutzend mängel sind weder subjektiv noch sprechen sie für die qualität der verarbeitung von TREK bikes.....vor allem nach 3 monatigem einsatz.
> von den fahreigenschaften war nie die rede....die sind ja top.
> aber defekte:
> 
> ...




dann hast aber echt ein montagsbike erwischt, bei meinem is nach mittlerweile 2 jahren eigentlich nix zum beanstanden. zum kundenservice kann i nix sagen, zum glück noch nicht gebraucht....

die soloair funkt nach wie vor, der lack is auch noch zum größen teile dran, die laufräder drehn sich und die reifen/griffe sin mittlerweile zwecks abnützung getauscht


----------



## nobraxs (14. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> über ein halbes dutzend mängel sind weder subjektiv noch sprechen sie für die qualität der verarbeitung von TREK bikes.....vor allem nach 3 monatigem einsatz.
> von den fahreigenschaften war nie die rede....die sind ja top.
> aber defekte:
> 
> ...



Was war denn mit dem Schnellspanner und dem ADP Hinterbau?


----------



## es geht auch an (14. September 2009)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Was war denn mit dem Schnellspanner und dem ADP Hinterbau?



der fixiert das hinterrad nicht ordentlich, ausser man presst den hebel mit wirklich massiven kraftaufwand rum. habe das problem ein paar seiten vorher ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## BikerDurden (15. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Tja, da bin ich ja ganz froh, dass es bei mir nur die Gabel ist.
> 
> In Sachen Fristen kann Dir am ehesten ein Anwalt helfen. Diesen würde ich dann auch irgendwann zu Rate ziehen.
> 
> ...



Hey leutz,

was ich noch empfehlen kann, einfach mal nach dem Geschäftsführer fragen. Es ist erstaunlich wie schnell dann manche Dinge erledigt werden können...

In der Email einfach sehr geehrter GEschäftsführer..weil dem ist die Kundenbindung wichtiger als irgend so einem  Nerd der da am Telefon sitzt...
Anwalt finde ich eigentlich "immer" übertrieben..da i.d.R. immer ein Vergleich statt finden wird und außerdem kostet der ja auch geld....

Naja ansonsten bin ich mit meinem R7 höchst zufrieden hab zwar auch bissle lackverlust an der Kettenstrebe ab who cares is halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand...
Schönen Tag an die Trekker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (15. September 2009)

wunder,wunder !!!!!!!!!!!!!

die 2-step einheit zum tausch ist heute von rs beim händler eingetroffen.....ich glaubs einfach nicht.
werds jetzt gleich für die weite reise gut verpacken.
bin mal gespannt, wie kulant sie die mängel alle beheben werden.


und noch was anderes:
die NEUE kettenführung dreist ist ab heute auch lieferbar.....passt fürs remedy mit 3 kettenblätter-kurbeln (...ist wohl weltliefertag heute)


und noch was ganz anderes:
der abp des neuen scratch ist nicht kompatibel mit dem abp des remedy.
also wer so gedacht hat, einfach abp und aufnahmen tauschen und schon hat man hinten auch ne steckachse, wird leider enttäuscht .


----------



## Markpa (15. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> wunder,wunder !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> die 2-step einheit zum tausch ist heute von rs beim händler eingetroffen.....ich glaubs einfach nicht.



Halleluja!

Habe auch gerade eben mit meinem Händler gesprochen und er teilte mir mit, dass der Status seiner Bestellung nun auch bei grün liegt. Muss also in den nächsten Tagen bei ihm eintrudeln. 

Dass sie jetzt liefern liegt gaaanz bestimmt an dem Stunk den wir hier gemacht haben ))

Gruß Mark


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. September 2009)

Hier noch mal was bezüglich Laufräder:

So Leute,

habe mir heute Mittag mal die neue Mountainbike gekauft und den Test der 6 AM Laufräder gelesen
Sehr interessant.
Getestet wurden:

Mavic Crossmax SX
DT Swiss EX1750
Roval Traversee
Crankbrothers Lodine AM
bontrager rhythm pro
Tune ZTR Flow

Klarer Testsieger wurde hier der Mavic Crossmax SX vor dem DT Swiss EX1750.

Ich werde mal schauen, was ich mir letztendlich für Laufräder zu Weihnachten gönne

Gruss Marco


----------



## Remedy8 (15. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal was bezüglich Laufräder:
> 
> So Leute,
> 
> ...



Weshal hat denn der Crossmax gewonnen?
Und welche Kritik bekam der Bontrager-LRS? Würde mich seeeehr interessieren!

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Kristian


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. September 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Weshal hat denn der Crossmax gewonnen?
> Und welche Kritik bekam der Bontrager-LRS? Würde mich seeeehr interessieren!
> 
> Vielen Dank und Gruß
> Kristian



Der Crossmax hat keine Schwächen lt Test!! Gewinnt in Sachen Steifigkeit usw. habe den Test jetzt gerade nicht vorliegen liegt im Auto das Heft

Der Bontrager hat Gesamt "gut" bekommen, ist aber nirgends richtig gut.


----------



## goorke (15. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> und noch was anderes:
> die NEUE kettenführung dreist ist ab heute auch lieferbar.....passt fürs remedy mit 3 kettenblätter-kurbeln (...ist wohl weltliefertag heute)



welche Version brauche ich denn?


----------



## es geht auch an (15. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Halleluja!
> 
> Habe auch gerade eben mit meinem Händler gesprochen und er teilte mir mit, dass der Status seiner Bestellung nun auch bei grün liegt. Muss also in den nächsten Tagen bei ihm eintrudeln.
> 
> ...



freut mich für dich, wollt ich eh wissen, was sich jetzt bei dir getan hat.....
dann schaun wir mal wieviel die 2010er technik mitmacht ....



goorke schrieb:


> welche Version brauche ich denn?



du brauchst diese http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html für 68mm tretlagergehäuse.....


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. September 2009)

So mein X0 Schaltwerk ist eingebaut, nur meine Frage die Zugverlegung läuft ja am Oberrohr hinten links vorbei, praktisch über Kreuz, habt ihr das auch so? Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich das noch ändern werde weniger Reibung.

Wie seht ihr das?

Gruss Marco


----------



## es geht auch an (17. September 2009)

was macht ihr eigentlich gegen die ständige feuchtigkeit im rahmen?
(tretlagergehäuse) .....immer wenn das bike mit wasser in berührung kommt, kann ich nachher die sattelstütze abmachen, bike auf den kopf stellen und zuschauen wie das wasser abläuft......

weiss da jmnd abhilfe ?


----------



## BikerDurden (17. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So mein X0 Schaltwerk ist eingebaut, nur meine Frage die Zugverlegung läuft ja am Oberrohr hinten links vorbei, praktisch über Kreuz, habt ihr das auch so? Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich das noch ändern werde weniger Reibung.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?
> 
> Gruss Marco



HI Marco,

ich kann heut abend nochmal schauen, aber ich glaube, dass bei mir HInten links das Bremsleitung verläuft..rechts habe ich glaub den umwerfer und schalutung verlegt..ich schau aber nochmal und schrieb dir ne pn..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (17. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> was macht ihr eigentlich gegen die ständige feuchtigkeit im rahmen?
> (tretlagergehäuse) .....immer wenn das bike mit wasser in berührung kommt, kann ich nachher die sattelstütze abmachen, bike auf den kopf stellen und zuschauen wie das wasser abläuft......
> 
> weiss da jmnd abhilfe ?



Hi,

Grundsätzlicher Tip weniger putzen...
ne spass bei seite, ich weiß nur, beim letzten sauber machen ist das wasser aus den rohren am hinterbau gelaufen als ich im "Wheeli" das bike geschoben habe..stört mich pers. aber wenig.. ich denke dass da nichts passiert..


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> HI Marco,
> 
> ich kann heut abend nochmal schauen, aber ich glaube, dass bei mir HInten links das Bremsleitung verläuft..rechts habe ich glaub den umwerfer und schalutung verlegt..ich schau aber nochmal und schrieb dir ne pn..



Das wäre super danke schon mal!!

Marco


----------



## es geht auch an (17. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Grundsätzlicher Tip weniger putzen...
> ne spass bei seite, ich weiß nur, beim letzten sauber machen ist das wasser aus den rohren am hinterbau gelaufen als ich im "Wheeli" das bike geschoben habe..stört mich pers. aber wenig.. ich denke dass da nichts passiert..



am hinterbau sind ja extra öffnungen, welche für den ablauf des wassers garantieren...........

ich meinte den rahmen an sich, vor allem den tretlager bereich.
dort sammelt sich das wasser und kann konstruktionsbedingt (danke trek)nicht ablaufen.

habt ihr denn da keine feuchtigkeit drinnen ? nicht nur nach dem putzen, auch nach nassen ausfahrten.....


----------



## stylefaktor (17. September 2009)

Es ist nahezu unmöglich einen Rahmen so abzudichten, dass kein Wasser rein kommt. Über nacht das Bike ohne Stütze - dort kommt auch das meiste Wasser rein - auf den Kopf stehen lassen ist hier wirklich eine der besten Möglichkeiten.


----------



## es geht auch an (17. September 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Es ist nahezu unmöglich einen Rahmen so abzudichten, dass kein Wasser rein kommt. Über nacht das Bike ohne Stütze - dort kommt auch das meiste Wasser rein - auf den Kopf stehen lassen ist hier wirklich eine der besten Möglichkeiten.



will ja keinen absolut dichten rahmen, aber ich kenn halt von anderen herstellern, z.b. bohrungen im rahmen , damit wasser ablaufen kann, bzw trocknen kann.


----------



## mamo80 (17. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So mein X0 Schaltwerk ist eingebaut, nur meine Frage die Zugverlegung läuft ja am Oberrohr hinten links vorbei, praktisch über Kreuz, habt ihr das auch so? Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich das noch ändern werde weniger Reibung.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?
> 
> Gruss Marco



bei mir läuts genauso übers kreuz, passt mMn schon so. muss mir jez wohl auch ein neues schaltwerk zulegen, schon komplett verbogen das ding. dass sich da auch immer sämtliche äste des waldes versammeln müssen... 

eine Frage zum Schaltwerk: möcht mir ev das Slx kaufen, das gibts in kurz oder lang, hab hinten 32zähne, kann ich da das kurze verwenden?


----------



## franzam (17. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> will ja keinen absolut dichten rahmen, aber ich kenn halt von anderen herstellern, z.b. bohrungen im rahmen , damit wasser ablaufen kann, bzw trocknen kann.



Hatte ich bei meinem Focus auch. Da war dann das Innenlager verostet Auf Anfrage hieß es dann " Bohrungen werden nicht mehr gemacht, braucht es auch nicht mehr. Aber wenn es denn unbedingt sein muß, beim Fachhändler ein 3mm Loch unten bohren lassen. Selber Bohren nicht erlaubt"

Aber so wie Du mit Deinem Remedy zufrieden bist, solltest Du Dich eh nach was anderem umsehen


----------



## es geht auch an (17. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Hatte ich bei meinem Focus auch. Da war dann das Innenlager verostet Auf Anfrage hieß es dann " Bohrungen werden nicht mehr gemacht, braucht es auch nicht mehr. Aber wenn es denn unbedingt sein muß, beim Fachhändler ein 3mm Loch unten bohren lassen. Selber Bohren nicht erlaubt"
> 
> Aber so wie Du mit Deinem Remedy zufrieden bist, solltest Du Dich eh nach was anderem umsehen



.....würde ich,
wenn ich gestern  den jackpot geknackt hätte.....

aber soweit bin ich ja mit dem remedy zufrieden.....


----------



## speedos (17. September 2009)

Falls noch jemand ein Remedy 7 sucht, war heute bei bike area cologne mal nach diversen Parts und Protektoren schauen. Dort steht noch ein Remedy 7 in L für 2299 

http://www.bike-area-cologne.com/in...e&id=38:trek-remedy-7&catid=23:trek&Itemid=12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (17. September 2009)

Zwecks Wasserablauf:

Ein 4-5mm Loch bohren und fertig. Daran kann man übrigens meinen Rahmen erkennen! 

Was der Hersteller dazu sagt weiss ich allerdings nicht - jedenfalls hatte ich dadurch logischerweise nie Probleme mit Feuchtigkeit im Rahmen. 

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. September 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand ein Remedy 7 sucht, war heute bei bike area cologne mal nach diversen Parts und Protektoren schauen. Dort steht noch ein Remedy 7 in L für 2299 
> 
> http://www.bike-area-cologne.com/in...e&id=38:trek-remedy-7&catid=23:trek&Itemid=12



Ist das wirklich ein 19,5 in Köln die Angaben auf der Homepage sind etwas widersprüchlich. In Stock L und die Geo Daten vom 17,5. 

Freund von mir aus Muc sucht noch ein 19,5....Köln ist zwar ein Stück, aber
wer ein Remedy haben muss wohl weit fahren


----------



## speedos (17. September 2009)

Ist ein 19,5er, das Remedy life und in Farbe gesehen.

So weit ist das von Much nach Köln auch nicht, ne gute halbe Stunde mit dem Auto


----------



## Flitsche (18. September 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Ist ein 19,5er, das Remedy life und in Farbe gesehen.
> 
> So weit ist das von Much nach Köln auch nicht, ne gute halbe Stunde mit dem Auto



mit muc meint er, glaub ich, eher muenchen, das sind dann schon 5-6 stunden


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. September 2009)

Flitsche schrieb:


> mit muc meint er, glaub ich, eher muenchen, das sind dann schon 5-6 stunden



Richtig ich meine München/Bayern das sind sehr 6 Stunden

Gruss Marco


----------



## Remedy8 (18. September 2009)

Ausfahrt gestern nach hinterem Reifenwechsel von Conti RubberQueen 2.4 zu Conti MontainKing 2.2 ProTection wegen massivem Schleifen des Reifens am Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (18. September 2009)

Freund von mir aus Muc sucht noch ein 19 schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann gibt es in Stuttgart noch viele Remedies...da gibt es das 9er zum preis von 8er und das 8er zum preis vom 7er...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann gibt es in Stuttgart noch viele Remedies...da gibt es das 9er zum preis von 8er und das 8er zum preis vom 7er...
> 
> ...



Ja das wäre super, wenn du nen Händler im Stuttgarter Raum ausfindig machst


----------



## franzam (18. September 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Ausfahrt gestern nach hinterem Reifenwechsel von Conti RubberQueen 2.4 zu Conti MontainKing 2.2 ProTection wegen massivem Schleifen des Reifens am Rahmen!



bei mir passt die Gummikönigin ohne Probs
Werd jetz mal die 2.5 Schlamm-Marie aufziehen. Mal schaun wie des funzt


----------



## Remedy8 (18. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> bei mir passt die Gummikönigin ohne Probs
> Werd jetz mal die 2.5 Schlamm-Marie aufziehen. Mal schaun wie des funzt



Speziell in dem unten markierten Bereich ist es bei mir besonders schlimm abgeschliffen worden (auf dem Bild noch mit Kenda-Reifen)... deshalb der präventive Wechsel!


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. September 2009)

an alles Remedy7 Besitzer:

geht eure Lyrik Absenkverstellung auch so schwer? Ich muss zugeben, habe Sie noch nicht oft betätigt
Muss ich die öfter betätigen, damit Sie leichter geht?

Gruss MArco


----------



## bratapfel (18. September 2009)

Bei mir ging die auch am Anfang ein bischen hakelig, aber nach öftere Benutzung geht es. Wenn sich aber nichts ändern sollte würd ich die Gabel mal zum Service geben. Hast ja schließlich Garantie. 
Mittlerweile hab ich auf das Traveln aber auch kein Bock mehr und ich stell nur MC zu. Das reicht mir.

mfg


----------



## BikerDurden (18. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> an alles Remedy7 Besitzer:
> 
> geht eure Lyrik Absenkverstellung auch so schwer? Ich muss zugeben, habe Sie noch nicht oft betätigt
> Muss ich die öfter betätigen, damit Sie leichter geht?
> ...



Marco:
wegen dem Laden hab leider keinen Link aber der müsste bike2000 oder sport2000 heißen..hatte vor ca. vier wochen noch "viele" Bikes..

musst mal suchen....

Wegen der Lyrik also bei mir geht das Rausdrehen eher schwer wie das reindrehen... also von 115 auf 160mm geht schwer..
aber ist mir eigentlich wurst, da ich ja eh nicht so oft absenke..


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Marco:
> wegen dem Laden hab leider keinen Link aber der müsste bike2000 oder sport2000 heißen..hatte vor ca. vier wochen noch "viele" Bikes..
> 
> musst mal suchen....
> ...



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn deine Lyrik auch etwas strenger geht


----------



## Flitsche (18. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Marco:
> wegen dem Laden hab leider keinen Link aber der müsste bike2000 oder sport2000 heißen..hatte vor ca. vier wochen noch "viele" Bikes..



hier hats anscheinend noch 8er.
einfach den shop anschreiben, der besitzer nett und gibt infos bezueglich preis und verfuegbarkeit

http://www.bikeshop2000.de/Mountain_BIKES/Trek_Remedy/trek_remedy.html


----------



## Snipy78 (18. September 2009)

Hatte ein Kumpel von mir - da reichte es das U-Turn ding abzuschrauben (kleiner inbus), und die kugeln vorsichtig zu fetten - ev vorher reinigen. Dann flutschte es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (18. September 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Speziell in dem unten markierten Bereich ist es bei mir besonders schlimm abgeschliffen worden (auf dem Bild noch mit Kenda-Reifen)... deshalb der präventive Wechsel!



Hab mal ein Foto mit der Marry gemacht. Ab und zu wurschtelt es schon mal ein Steinchen mit durch. Ist aber ausreichend Platz. Links,rechts 1cm und oben etwas mehr


----------



## Remedy8 (18. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Foto mit der Marry gemacht. Ab und zu wurschtelt es schon mal ein Steinchen mit durch. Ist aber ausreichend Platz. Links,rechts 1cm und oben etwas mehr



Das mit der "Marry" sieht ja echt noch tolerierbar aus. Mit RubberQueen 2.4 war die Luft zum Rahmen nicht mehr ganz so optimal!


----------



## franzam (19. September 2009)

Kann es sein, dass der 08er Hinterbau etwas enger ist? Hatte vorgestern noch die RubberQueen drauf, die war nicht so fett wie die MM


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der 08er Hinterbau etwas enger ist? Hatte vorgestern noch die RubberQueen drauf, die war nicht so fett wie die MM



Denke nicht, dass die was am Hinterbau geändert haben


----------



## Gehhilfe (20. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der 08er Hinterbau etwas enger ist? Hatte vorgestern noch die RubberQueen drauf, die war nicht so fett wie die MM


 
glaube ich auch nicht, da neuer Hinterbau für Trek Mehrkosten bedeuten würde aufgrund neuer Werkzeuge und geringer Stückzahlen...was sicher nur gemacht wird wenn zwingend notwendig


----------



## franzam (20. September 2009)

Viell. täuscht es nur, aber es sieht auf Remedy8´s Bild so aus als ob mit den 2.35er Kendas nicht mehr Platz wäre als mit den 2.5er Muddy Marrys bei mir. Aber eigentlich is es ja wurscht


----------



## Remedy8 (20. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Viell. täuscht es nur, aber es sieht auf Remedy8´s Bild so aus als ob mit den 2.35er Kendas nicht mehr Platz wäre als mit den 2.5er Muddy Marrys bei mir. Aber eigentlich is es ja wurscht



Hallo zusammen!
Leider(!) muss ich sagen, dass ich auch die Vermutung habe, dass die beiden Hinterbauten sich evtl. unterscheiden. Sooo wurscht ist mir das nun nicht... bedeutet immerhin einen Nachteil für mich! Aber damit muss ich wohl einfach leben!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## franzam (20. September 2009)

Bin übrigens die Muddy Mary am Freitag bei uns im feuchten Steinwald/Fichtelgbirge gefahren. 
2.5er und vorne Guey Glue - war für mich als alter XCler eine wirkliche Offenbarung. Der Grip ist einfach geil!


----------



## bratapfel (20. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Bin übrigens die Muddy Mary am Freitag bei uns im feuchten Steinwald/Fichtelgbirge gefahren.
> 2.5er und vorne Guey Glue - war für mich als alter XCler eine wirkliche Offenbarung. Der Grip ist einfach geil!



Wie fährt sichs den mit denen den Berg hoch ?
Das ist doch bestimmt ne einzige Qual...
Bis jetzt finde ich die Fat Alberts sind ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Grip und Rollwiederstand im Regen wie im Trockenen!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. September 2009)

Teerauffahrten hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber im Gelände ist es kein Problem. Ich schätz mal bei 1000hm Forstweg würde es mich ca. 5 min kosten. Auf Trails gar nichts,das gleicht der Grip wieder aus


----------



## sramx9 (20. September 2009)

also ich bin mit meinen FA`s auch super zufrieden


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. September 2009)

So bin gerade ein paar Kilometer, mit meinen neuen Komponeten Sram X0 Trigger und Schaltwerk gefahren sau geil, jetzt bin ich zufrieden.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein leichterer Laufradsatz, dann ist das Remedy perfekt.

Die Tage gibts mal ein paar Bilder, den das Nugget gold von Sram passt perfekt

Gruss MArco


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Bin übrigens die Muddy Mary am Freitag bei uns im feuchten Steinwald/Fichtelgbirge gefahren.
> 2.5er und vorne Guey Glue - war für mich als alter XCler eine wirkliche Offenbarung. Der Grip ist einfach geil!



Das kann ich so bestätigen. Ich bin schon testweise MM 2.35er (GG/TC) gefahren. Super Gripp in allen Lebenslagen, darüber braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen, aber der grössere Rollwiderstand im Gegensatz zu 2.4 NN oder 2.35er Highroller/Minon R war deutlich spürbar. 
Deshalb für mich keine YES-WE-CAN-Bereifung, sondern was für Bikepark oder Schmuddelwetter, keine Kombi für grosse Touren und nichts für schönes Wetter.


----------



## shownomercy (21. September 2009)

Steht weiter oben schon!


(Tipp : bei schwergänigem Traveladjust Verstellknopp abschrauben (kleine Senkkopf-Schraube) aufpassen das die 3 kleinen Kügelchen nicht verschütt gehen und siehe da alles furztrocken! Alles schön einfetten und dranschauben und gut is.)


----------



## franzam (21. September 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Das kann ich so bestätigen. Ich bin schon testweise MM 2.35er (GG/TC) gefahren. Super Gripp in allen Lebenslagen, darüber braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen, aber der grössere Rollwiderstand im Gegensatz zu 2.4 NN oder 2.35er Highroller/Minon R war deutlich spürbar.
> Deshalb für mich keine YES-WE-CAN-Bereifung, sondern was für Bikepark oder Schmuddelwetter, keine Kombi für grosse Touren und nichts für schönes Wetter.



Ich werds mal auf ner vernünftigen Tour ( >2000hm) testen. Momentan tendiere ich aber eher dazu die MM als Alltags-reifen drauf zu lassen.
Vorher hatte ich die Rubber Queen drauf. Die kann in Sachen Grip der MM nicht das Wasser reichen, wobei der Rollwiederstand nicht viel höher als der der Nobby Nic 2.4 Snakeskin war.
 -> wenn Rollwiederstand für Tourenreifen ein Thema ist, dann Rubber Queen, ansonsten Hardcore. mM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (22. September 2009)

Habe mein Bike heute nun auch zum Händler gebracht um die Lyrik reparieren zu lassen. Er zeigt mir das Umrüstkit und meinte, dass es sich deutlich von den bisherigen Reperaturkits unterscheidet. Bei diesem jetzt waren Hülsen, Rohre, Dichtungen etc. dabei, die darauf schliessen lassen, dass das komplette Innenleben ausgetauscht wird. Er sagt, dass das auf jeden Fall die 2010er Version ist. 

Mal schauen wie lange sie hält 

Gruß Mark


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. September 2009)

Ich werde mein Remedy vom 01.10.2009 bis 05.10.2009 am Gardasee wieder ausgiebig testen
Freu mich schon sehr
Zufällig noch jemand zu dieser Zeit am Gardasee?

Lg


----------



## es geht auch an (22. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Habe mein Bike heute nun auch zum Händler gebracht um die Lyrik reparieren zu lassen. Er zeigt mir das Umrüstkit und meinte, dass es sich deutlich von den bisherigen Reperaturkits unterscheidet. Bei diesem jetzt waren Hülsen, Rohre, Dichtungen etc. dabei, die darauf schliessen lassen, dass das komplette Innenleben ausgetauscht wird. Er sagt, dass das auf jeden Fall die 2010er Version ist.
> 
> Mal schauen wie lange sie hält
> 
> Gruß Mark



das sind ja mal gute aussichten.....
meins is noch beim händler.
......geb dir bescheid, wenns wieder da ist *FREU*
hast du deine gabel jetzt schon wieder eingebaut?


----------



## Markpa (22. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> das sind ja mal gute aussichten.....
> meins is noch beim händler.
> ......geb dir bescheid, wenns wieder da ist *FREU*
> hast du deine gabel jetzt schon wieder eingebaut?



Habe es ja heute erst hin gebracht. ist ein service stützpunkthändler und macht den umbau selbst. kann es am donnerstag wieder holen. dann folgt der bericht.


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, mal ne Frage ich habe Probleme meinen vorderen Umwerfer Schleiffrei zu bekommen? Läuft der Umwerfer bei euch auf dem mittleren
Kettenblatt in allen Gängen Schleiffrei?

Gruss Marco


----------



## BikerDurden (23. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, mal ne Frage ich habe Probleme meinen vorderen Umwerfer Schleiffrei zu bekommen? Läuft der Umwerfer bei euch auf dem mittleren
> Kettenblatt in allen Gängen Schleiffrei?
> 
> Gruss Marco



Hi,

also bei mir läuft er nicht schleiffrei! Logischerweise streift er bei vorne kleines KB und hinten kleines Ritzel..(Alter Hut..)
Aber wenn ich vorne auf dem Mittlerern KB bin und hinten auf dem kleinsten ritzel dann streift er minimal...liegt aber eher daran, dass ich meine Schaltung nochmal richtig einstellen muss....
Ansonsten keine Prob.


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also bei mir läuft er nicht schleiffrei! Logischerweise streift er bei vorne kleines KB und hinten kleines Ritzel..(Alter Hut..)
> Aber wenn ich vorne auf dem Mittlerern KB bin und hinten auf dem kleinsten ritzel dann streift er minimal...liegt aber eher daran, dass ich meine Schaltung nochmal richtig einstellen muss....
> Ansonsten keine Prob.



Dann werde ich die Schaltung noch mal einstellen lassen, mir ist wichtiger, das es auf dem mittleren KB schleiffrei läuft.


----------



## hry (25. September 2009)

Zu den 2010ern: Die Carbonvarianten 9.9 und 9.8 gibt es auch "frame only"... Kennt jemand die Preise? Könnte man ja anstelle der 32er Fox (wie im Komplettrad) eine Lyrik einbauen...!


----------



## franzam (25. September 2009)

Warum baust Du in dein Enduro Sl nicht den DHX-Air und ne vernünftige Gabel? dann kann das Fahrwerk locker mit dem Remedy mithalten , wenns nicht sogar besser ist


----------



## hry (25. September 2009)

Es soll evtl. was neues her und das Remedy gefällt mir recht gut (deutlich besser als das 2010er Enduro)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. September 2009)

Da hast Du recht 
Was die Preise für einen Rahmen betrifft, wird man am ehesten auf den US-Markt was finden.


----------



## mamo80 (25. September 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Warum baust Du in dein Enduro Sl nicht den DHX-Air und ne vernünftige Gabel? *dann kann das Fahrwerk locker mit dem Remedy mithalten , wenns nicht sogar besser ist*


 
so viel kann der dämpfer gar nicht ausmachen dass es dann besser is...


----------



## franzam (25. September 2009)

doch, ist so. Spricht noch etwas feiner an und wippt noch etwas weniger als mein Remedy


----------



## gmk (25. September 2009)

hry schrieb:


> Zu den 2010ern: Die Carbonvarianten 9.9 und 9.8 gibt es auch "frame only"... Kennt jemand die Preise? Könnte man ja anstelle der 32er Fox (wie im Komplettrad) eine Lyrik einbauen...!



warum nicht ?!!
würde ich sofort machen, wenn ich mir so ein bike leisten wollen würde ...


----------



## Markpa (26. September 2009)

habe mein bike gestern vom Händler geholt. die Gabel wurde mit dem neuen Innenleben versehen. Zusätzlich gab es noch einen neuen Verstellknopf. Erster Eindruck: funktioniert perfekt. Auch bei hohem Druck bleibt die Gabel satt bei 115mm stehen. Über die Langlebigkeit kann ich natürlich nix sagen, aber die erste Tour morgen liefert vielleicht noch ein paar Eindrücke.

Gruß Mark

Ach ja, laut meinem Händler ist es dieselbe Technik wie in der  2010er Lyrik.


----------



## es geht auch an (26. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> habe mein bike gestern vom Händler geholt. die Gabel wurde mit dem neuen Innenleben versehen. Zusätzlich gab es noch einen neuen Verstellknopf. Erster Eindruck: funktioniert perfekt. Auch bei hohem Druck bleibt die Gabel satt bei 115mm stehen. Über die Langlebigkeit kann ich natürlich nix sagen, aber die erste Tour morgen liefert vielleicht noch ein paar Eindrücke.
> 
> Gruß Mark
> 
> Ach ja, laut meinem Händler ist es dieselbe Technik wie in der  2010er Lyrik.



hab mein remedy gestern auch wieder bekommen.....mit neuer 2010er 2-step einheit.  kümmere mich jetzt dann ums setup und heute nachmittag wirds dann ausgiebig getestet.....*freu*


endlich wieder richtig biken


----------



## skinny63 (26. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> hab mein remedy gestern auch wieder bekommen.....mit neuer 2010er 2-step einheit.  kümmere mich jetzt dann ums setup und heute nachmittag wirds dann ausgiebig getestet.....*freu*
> 
> 
> endlich wieder richtig biken



Freude kann ich verstehen, dann berichtet mal &

Was ist anders am Verstellknopf?

Bei mir ist morgen endlich wieder Tour angesagt (mit noch gut funktionierender Gabel  )


----------



## Konstrukteur (26. September 2009)

Ich hab beide Bikes - das SL  genau in dem Setup mit DHX (der FSR Dämpfer ist Schrott)......Klar der DHX spricht etwas besser an als der RP 23des Remedy, weil er eine weniger augeprägte Plattformdämpfung hat, das ist aber schon alles. Das SL hat dafür eine wesentlich schlechtere Federwegsausnutzung als das Remedy, fühlt sich bei weitem nicht so "plush" an  und kommt von der Geometrie her nicht ansatzweise an das Remedy ran...viel zu stelzig - man sitzt auf und nicht im Bike, es fehlt dieses satte Gefühl des Remy....
Ich glaube das ist übrigens der wahre Grund für die Renovierung des Enduros - saß schon auf dem neuen - das fühlt sich um Welten besser an als das SL - ob es ne Alternative zum Remedy ist wird sich zeigen....jedenfalls ist ihnen Trek mit den 2010 Modellen deutlich entgegengekommen 




franzam schrieb:


> doch, ist so. Spricht noch etwas feiner an und wippt noch etwas weniger als mein Remedy


----------



## es geht auch an (26. September 2009)

sorry...ich steh gerade voll auf'm schlauch??????

wie stell ich die zugstufe der lyrik ein,
ich mein...ich hab an stelle des roten knopfes eine schwarze imbuß schraube,die sich rausdrehen lässt....


ist wohl schon zu lange her, als ich dass das letzte mal gemacht hab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (26. September 2009)

> wie stell ich die zugstufe der lyrik ein,
> ich mein...ich hab an stelle des roten knopfes eine schwarze imbuß schraube,die sich rausdrehen lässt....



Da scheint dein Händler wohl vergessen zu haben den Zugstufenknopf wieder rein zu stecken... 

Du meinst doch das fahrtrichtung rechte untere Ende der Gabel, oder?
Wenn ja, ist das keine normale Schraube sondern eine Hohlgebohrte, durch die der Einstellknopf der Zugstufendämpfung gesteckt wird...

Hab zwar ne U-Turn, sollte aber gleich sein mit der 2-Step.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Markpa (26. September 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Da scheint dein Händler wohl vergessen zu haben den Zugstufenknopf wieder rein zu stecken...
> 
> Du meinst doch das fahrtrichtung rechte untere Ende der Gabel, oder?
> Wenn ja, ist das keine normale Schraube sondern eine Hohlgebohrte, durch die der Einstellknopf der Zugstufendämpfung gesteckt wird...
> ...



Ist so. Bei mir ist der Knopf auch nach dem Umbau noch dran. Vielleicht bist Du beim Transport irgendwo hängengeblieben und hast ihn versehentlich abgezogen. Ist mir auch schon ein paar mal passiert (scheiß Gepäcktrennnetz 

Gruß Mark

Übrigens... der Einstellknopf hat eine längere Nase (Ausbuchtung). Das wars.


----------



## paul.lahner (26. September 2009)

moin!

hat schon jemand ne kettenführung am remedy?bei mir springt die kette im downhill immer runter und das nervt!
hab mal ne kettenführung rangehalten,das sah ganz schön eng aus.......


----------



## es geht auch an (26. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Übrigens... der Einstellknopf hat eine längere Nase (Ausbuchtung). Das wars.



meinst du den 2010er 2 step einstellknopf ??



@paul lahner: hab die shaman enduro dran....dreist von g--junkies ist auch ne (teuerere) alternative




...hab jetzt die 2 step 3 stunden ausgiebig getestet....scheint wieder problemlos zu funktionieren.......ich hoffe diesmal hälts wirklich länger....

zum rebound: also ist da wirklich ein roter knopf dran...verdammt,den hab ich nicht mehr......kann ich mit irgendeinem werkzeug die zugstufe trotzdem ändern? oder brauchts da den original knopf? kann ich den knopf einer revelation auch nehmen?


----------



## Markpa (26. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> meinst du den 2010er 2 step einstellknopf ??
> 
> @paul lahner: hab die shaman enduro dran....dreist von g--junkies ist auch ne (teuerere) alternative
> 
> ...



Ja, den den Du jetzt auch dran haben solltest.

Die Einstellung der Zugstufe kannst Du auch ohne Knopf ändern.


----------



## es geht auch an (26. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Ja, den den Du jetzt auch dran haben solltest.
> 
> Die Einstellung der Zugstufe kannst Du auch ohne Knopf ändern.




ok...das check ich morgen gleich,ob ich auch den neuen hab....aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass wir beide das gleiche reparatur kit von rs erhalten haben.....



wie kann ich die zugstufe ohne knopf ändern?ich kann nur die schraube lösen....aber so denk ich stellt man die zugstufe nicht ein.....vielleicht mit einem 2er imbuß durch die öffnung in der schraube oder so....werd ich morgen auch noch testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (26. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> ok...das check ich morgen gleich,ob ich auch den neuen hab....aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass wir beide das gleiche reparatur kit von rs erhalten haben.....
> 
> 
> 
> wie kann ich die zugstufe ohne knopf ändern?ich kann nur die schraube lösen....aber so denk ich stellt man die zugstufe nicht ein.....vielleicht mit einem 2er imbuß durch die öffnung in der schraube oder so....werd ich morgen auch noch testen...


 Ähm, du meinst aber schon die Unterseite des rechten Gabelholms, oder? Weil auf der Oberseite gibt es nämlich auch eine kleine Schraube in der Mitte des Lowspeed Einstellrades. Damit regelst Du die Härte bzw. das Auslösemoment des Lockouts.

Gruß


----------



## es geht auch an (26. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Ähm, du meinst aber schon die Unterseite des rechten Gabelholms, oder? Weil auf der Oberseite gibt es nämlich auch eine kleine Schraube in der Mitte des Lowspeed Einstellrades. Damit regelst Du die Härte bzw. das Auslösemoment des Lockouts.
> 
> Gruß



natürlich meinte ich nicht das gate oder die mission control....

ich rede schon von unten rechts......
wie kann ich denn die zugstufe ohne knopf verändern...?


----------



## Da Goasse (26. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> natürlich meinte ich nicht das gate oder die mission control....
> 
> ich rede schon von unten rechts......
> wie kann ich denn die zugstufe ohne knopf verändern...?



2,5mm Innensechskant und so


----------



## speedos (26. September 2009)

Mit nem 2er Innensechskanntschlüßel müßte das eigentlich einstellbar sein.


----------



## es geht auch an (27. September 2009)

ok...2er oder 2,5er imbus......das wollt ich hören.....DANKE


----------



## REMEDY-9 (27. September 2009)

nehmt doch einfach ne fox 36, die läuft wie ein uhrwerk 
ist wirklich peinlich was rs da abliefert...


----------



## es geht auch an (27. September 2009)

bin aber von der performance der rs schon überzeugt......wenn nur die verarbeitung etwas besser wär......da überzeugt dann die fox wieder.....aber kostet auch mehr


----------



## Markpa (27. September 2009)

REMEDY-9 schrieb:


> nehmt doch einfach ne fox 36, die läuft wie ein uhrwerk
> ist wirklich peinlich was rs da abliefert...



Na ja, bis auf die defekte 2-Step ist es eine Top Gabel. Wenn die nach dem Umbau hebt ist sie definitiv nicht schlechter als ne Fox.


----------



## REMEDY-9 (27. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Na ja, bis auf die defekte 2-Step ist es eine Top Gabel. Wenn die nach dem Umbau hebt ist sie definitiv nicht schlechter als ne Fox.


Bisher war sie super, solange sie neu war... Bin gespannt auf Eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## paul.lahner (27. September 2009)

@es geht auch an: wollte ne kettenführung selberbauen,sieht deine shaman rolle genauso aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (28. September 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> @es geht auch an: wollte ne kettenführung selberbauen,sieht deine shaman rolle genauso aus???



ja....so sieht die aus.....

hab sie noch mit isolierband schallgedämmt......


----------



## paul.lahner (28. September 2009)

ist die rolle denn so laut?und funzt das gut mit isolierband??


----------



## speedos (28. September 2009)

das mit den entstehenden geräuschen der umlenkrolle würde mich auch interessieren.

aber wenn ich da noch provisorisch drann rumbasteln muß, warte ich lieber die ersten erfahrungsberichte mit der dreist kefü ab.
ich denke das system mit den zahnrädern von denen hat schon seine gründe...

aber mir leuchtet immer noch nicht ein, wie so eine kettenführung genau ausgerichtet und vor allem verdrehsicher nur über die klemmung der lagerschalen der innenlager fixiert werden kann  
hab da so meine bedenken, dass die ganze chose nicht wirklich verdrehsicher montiert ist.


----------



## es geht auch an (28. September 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> ist die rolle denn so laut?und funzt das gut mit isolierband??





speedos schrieb:


> das mit den entstehenden geräuschen der umlenkrolle würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> aber wenn ich da noch provisorisch drann rumbasteln muß, warte ich lieber die ersten erfahrungsberichte mit der dreist kefü ab.
> ich denke das system mit den zahnrädern von denen hat schon seine gründe...
> ...



die rolle ist im original zustand schon etwas laut.....klingt wie ein kleiner motor.....
aber mit isolierband oder ähnlichem ist's wirklich ertragbar und das hält auch ein paar monate.

die dreist soll um einiges leiser sein. kostet aber auch mehr.

mit verdrehen habe ich keine probleme ....hatte auch meine bedenken,aber scheint gut zu halten. hab zur sicherheit noch montagepaste drauf.


----------



## es geht auch an (28. September 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Ja, den den Du jetzt auch dran haben solltest.



hab heute verglichen....ist der gleiche knopf wie vorher...
aber wird schon die 2010er 2-step sein,haben wohl den alten knopf wieder drauf gemacht....







FRAGE: 

hat noch jmnd die original BRAUNEN griffe des remedy 8 übrig ? 
oder gibts eine alternative, bei der ich die original klemmringe verwenden kann?


----------



## gmk (30. September 2009)

gibt von cannondale auch schöne braune ledergriffe


----------



## frichte1 (30. September 2009)

Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung wie ich die Bontrager HR-Nabe zerlegen kann? Meine hat das WE am Tegernsee nicht übwerstanden und jetzt muss ich da erstmal reinschauen ...


----------



## Markpa (30. September 2009)

REMEDY-9 schrieb:


> Bisher war sie super, solange sie neu war... Bin gespannt auf Eure Erfahrungen.



Nein, nicht super solange sie neu war, sondern super bis auf einen einzigen (!) Defekt. 

Vielleicht gehöre ich zu den Menschen die einer Firma bzw. einem Produkt die Chancen auf Nachbesserung im Schadensfalle gebe. Zumindest so lange wie man mir vernünftigt darlegt, dass man dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen wird. Ich habe mich ja schließlich in der Kaufphase auch für ein ganz bestimmtes Produkt entschieden und kann nicht gleich beim ersten Zupperlein alles in die Tonne treten. 

Generell finde ich es schade, wenn heutzutage immer gleich alles in Frage gestellt wird sobald mal etwas nicht so funktioniert wie es soll. RS hat Probleme mit dem 2-Step - soviel ist bekannt. Aber man hat mir gesagt, dass es nach dem Umbau besser wird. Und solange wie sich nicht das Gegenteil herausstellt werde ich die Gabel oder RS auch nicht schlechtreden.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Whip (30. September 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Marco:
> wegen dem Laden hab leider keinen Link aber der mÃ¼sste bike2000 oder sport2000 heiÃen..hatte vor ca. vier wochen noch "viele" Bikes..
> 
> musst mal suchen....
> ...



hm... schonmal drangedacht dass beim rausdrehen noch das Gewicht vom bike auf dem Gewinde lastet ? Wenn man das Rad beim Rausdrehen am Vorbau ein wenig anhebt geht das Rausdrehen genauso leicht 

â¬dit: hat jemand ne gute LÃ¶sung wie man den Rahmen vor Kratzern schÃ¼tzen kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (30. September 2009)

Wegen der Nabe:

Nach dem was ich mal dazu gefunden habe, ist die Nabe von Formula http://www.formulahubs.com (nicht mit den Bremsenhersteller zu verwechseln). Auf deren Homepage habe ich eine passende Explosionszeichnung gefunden, vielleicht hilft sie Dir weiter. Auseinander gebaut habe ich sie selbst noch nicht.





Gruß, Smithy


----------



## paul.lahner (30. September 2009)

@whip: habe im baumarkt ne rolle dc fix folie transparent gekauft.damit dann kritische stellen wie unterrohr etc abgeklebt.und an stellen,wo bowdenzüge scheuern,da gibts so überzieher aus gummi.hab die von jagwire genommen,werden einfach aufgeschoben


----------



## de_reu (1. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
ich müsste aus bekannten Gründen in mein Remedy 8 austauschweise eine 1 1/8" Gabel einbauen;
Allerdings das Unterteil von nem 1.5 reduziersteuersatz zu nehmen geht ja nicht; fehlen knapp 10mm 8(.
jemand ne Idee? gibt es vielleicht für den Crane Creek oder das Lager (ist ja Standard-Größe) ner anderen Gabelkonus?


----------



## frichte1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Smithy schrieb:


> Wegen der Nabe:
> 
> Nach dem was ich mal dazu gefunden habe, ist die Nabe von Formula http://www.formulahubs.com (nicht mit den Bremsenhersteller zu verwechseln). Auf deren Homepage habe ich eine passende Explosionszeichnung gefunden, vielleicht hilft sie Dir weiter. Auseinander gebaut habe ich sie selbst noch nicht.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank das schau ich mir mal genauer an


----------



## BikerDurden (1. Oktober 2009)

Whip schrieb:


> hm... schonmal drangedacht dass beim rausdrehen noch das Gewicht vom bike auf dem Gewinde lastet ? Wenn man das Rad beim Rausdrehen am Vorbau ein wenig anhebt geht das Rausdrehen genauso leicht



 Ja das ist schon klar. Ich dreh die Gabel auch nur im stehen raus und rein...mach ich nie während der fahrt..
und es geht trotzdem schwer beim rausdrehen..auch wenn ich das Rad anhebe...

also mir ist es ehrlich gesagt wurschd..weil ich diese funktion eh fast nie nutze..


----------



## Whip (1. Oktober 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> @whip: habe im baumarkt ne rolle dc fix folie transparent gekauft.damit dann kritische stellen wie unterrohr etc abgeklebt.und an stellen,wo bowdenzüge scheuern,da gibts so überzieher aus gummi.hab die von jagwire genommen,werden einfach aufgeschoben



interessant... und die Folie kriegt man auch wieder ab ? Ich hatte überlegt ob ich alte Schläuche ums Unterrohr wickel.... mad max style ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (1. Oktober 2009)

Whip schrieb:


> Ich hatte überlegt ob ich alte Schläuche ums Unterrohr wickel.... mad max style ;-)





Kauf dir Folie beim OBI


----------



## BikerDurden (1. Oktober 2009)

ich muss noch mal kurz die bekannte frage bezüglich einer Kettenführung stellen...

ich bräuchte eine zwei fach Kettenführung..was könnt ihr empfehlen? sollte allerdings nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## portaledge (1. Oktober 2009)

KeFü: SuFu nutzen oder Shaman Enduro Carbon kaufen ;-)


----------



## mamo80 (1. Oktober 2009)

wurde sicher schon mal gepostet, mag aber nit den ganzen fred durchklauben: 

welche einbaulänge hat der rp2 dämpfer im R7 von 2008? lohnt es sich auf einen besseren umzusteigen? bin mit der performance von meinem eigentlich zufrieden aber man hört immer öfter dass es sich auszahlen würd auf was hochwertigeres zu wechseln

zur shaman enduro: hab gesehn dass die auch für 3 blätter funzn soll?!


----------



## PrimeX (1. Oktober 2009)

Hätte ein Trek Remedy 9 von 2009 in neuwertigem Zustand mit Rechnung und so abzugeben! Rahmengröße ist M! Also schlagt zu  Kann es mir leider nicht leisten so viele Bikes zu haben!


----------



## cornuttosan (1. Oktober 2009)

hallo
hast du vl ein paar bilder?was für parts sind denn verbaut und wie viel willst denn haben?
mfg


----------



## Linse23 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin 179cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83cm. Welche Rahmengröße wäre für mich beim Trek Remedy 8 Modell 2009 sinnvoll? Was meint Ihr?

VG Stefan


----------



## mamo80 (1. Oktober 2009)

Linse23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin 179cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83cm. Welche Rahmengröße wäre für mich beim Trek Remedy 8 Modell 2009 sinnvoll? Was meint Ihr?
> 
> VG Stefan




i fahr bei 1,82m und 86cm schrittlänge 19,5 - passt gut. sattel ist rel. weit ausgefahrn, würd dir auch zum 19,5 er raten. wenn du die möglichkeit hast tät i aber beide probefahrn. im nächsten jahr gibts ja auch 18,5 - der wär dann höchstwahrscheinlich perfekt.


----------



## Linse23 (1. Oktober 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> i fahr bei 1,82m und 86cm schrittlänge 19,5 - passt gut. sattel ist rel. weit ausgefahrn, würd dir auch zum 19,5 er raten. wenn du die möglichkeit hast tät i aber beide probefahrn. im nächsten jahr gibts ja auch 18,5 - der wär dann höchstwahrscheinlich perfekt.



19,5 habe ich heute ausgiebig getestet. Der Händler war so freundlich und hat mir das Rad für einen Tag geliehen. Ist allerdings das aller letzte.

Der Stadler in Regensburg hat noch ein 21,5 dastehen, vielleicht sollte ich des auch noch mal Probefahren?! Oder zu groß???

Bei meiner heutigen Tour habe ich schon gemerkt, das der Sattel relativ weit ausgefahren ist, Sitzposition und Gesamteindruck waren aber sehr gut! Des Bike ist eh der Hammer...


----------



## mamo80 (1. Oktober 2009)

21,5 is auf alle fälle zu groß! ich hab 3cm mehr schrittlänge und komm mit dem 19,5er gut zurecht. sattelstütze hab ich um 5cm gekürzt um sie ganz versenken zu können und hab noch ca. 1cm platz nach oben. 

mit 19,5 machst sicher nix falsch!



was andres: hab auf traildevils ein R7 mit stahldämpfer gesehn, fährt jemand hier sein remedy mit stahldämpfer? hab mir das nämlich auch schon mal überlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimeX (2. Oktober 2009)

cornuttosan schrieb:


> hallo
> hast du vl ein paar bilder?was für parts sind denn verbaut und wie viel willst denn haben?
> mfg



Bilder kann ich morgen machen!
Das Rad ist komplett im Originalzustand bis auf die Reifen und nen etwas kürzerer Bontrager Vorbau. Den langen gibt es aber noch dazu!
Will 3200 für haben.


----------



## paul.lahner (2. Oktober 2009)

moin,

ich bin 1,84 und 88..fahre nen 19,5. sollte bei dir auch funzen


----------



## portaledge (2. Oktober 2009)

Linse23 schrieb:


> 19,5 habe ich heute ausgiebig getestet. Der Händler war so freundlich und hat mir das Rad für einen Tag geliehen. Ist allerdings das aller letzte.
> 
> Der Stadler in Regensburg hat noch ein 21,5 dastehen, vielleicht sollte ich des auch noch mal Probefahren?! Oder zu groß???
> 
> Bei meiner heutigen Tour habe ich schon gemerkt, das der Sattel relativ weit ausgefahren ist, Sitzposition und Gesamteindruck waren aber sehr gut! Des Bike ist eh der Hammer...


Wie schon so oft hier - Als Tourenbike ausgelegt würde ich 19.5" nehmen; wenns aber auch mal richtig grob zur Sache gehen soll würde ich heute zur kleineren Größe tendieren. Fahre selbts 19.5 und kann nicht meckern, einzig die Agilität im engen dichten Wald musste eben den Tourentauglichkeiten weichen.


----------



## Trasher_one (2. Oktober 2009)

remedy80 schrieb:


> was andres: hab auf traildevils ein R7 mit stahldämpfer gesehn, fährt jemand hier sein remedy mit stahldämpfer? hab mir das nämlich auch schon mal überlegt



Die selbe überlegung hatte ich auch. werde das defenitiv nächstes jahr testen. 
besonders, da mein fox rp 23 langsam den geist auf gibt. druckstufe defekt. zugstufe lässt sich nicht mehr vollständig verlangsamen.

kenne das session 88 auch sehr gut und würd mich interessiern, ob das ansprechverhalten und hinterbauverhalten durch den dämpfer vergleichen lässt.

werds nur aus interesse mal testen. dauerhaft is mir das zu schwer.
und dafür ist es auch nicht gebaut. 
für das hab ich ein session 88.

mfg martin


----------



## paul.lahner (2. Oktober 2009)

falls jemand die kenda reifen günstig loswerden möchte,ich würde die dann wohl nehmen......


----------



## sramx9 (2. Oktober 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> falls jemand die kenda reifen günstig loswerden möchte,ich würde die dann wohl nehmen......



Habe 2 im Keller liegen. Fotos siehe Album.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## BikerDurden (2. Oktober 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> falls jemand die kenda reifen günstig loswerden möchte,ich würde die dann wohl nehmen......



habe ebenfalls noch beide kenda reifen..sind quasi ungefahren (vllt. 100km)

wenn du Interesse hast schreib ne pn

Gruß Tille


----------



## mamo80 (2. Oktober 2009)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> Die selbe überlegung hatte ich auch. werde das defenitiv nächstes jahr testen.
> besonders, da mein fox rp 23 langsam den geist auf gibt. druckstufe defekt. zugstufe lässt sich nicht mehr vollständig verlangsamen.
> 
> kenne das session 88 auch sehr gut und würd mich interessiern, ob das ansprechverhalten und hinterbauverhalten durch den dämpfer vergleichen lässt.
> ...



ja mit stahldämpfer wäre das bike wohl nochmal knapp 200g schwerer, möchts derwegen mal probieren, hab ja nur den rp2 drauf. der dhx air wär halt auch noch ne alternative zur feder allerdings is der auch nit leichter laut fox homepage 

http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/shocks


----------



## Da Goasse (2. Oktober 2009)

weil das Gewicht des Coil ohne Feder gemessen is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (3. Oktober 2009)

Da Goasse schrieb:


> weil das Gewicht des Coil ohne Feder gemessen is!


 

ja stimmt, bin ich auch schon draufgekommen!


----------



## PrimeX (3. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch mal ein Bild! Wer Interesse hat meldet euch und macht Angebote!


----------



## Rischar (5. Oktober 2009)

Der erste Umbau ist abgeschlossen. Wer erkennt, was ich verändert habe?


----------



## sramx9 (5. Oktober 2009)

neue schläuche ???


----------



## speedos (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Rischar,

fährst du jetzt nur noch mit einem Kettenblatt?!

Hab hier mal ne Frage zu dem Fox Dämpfer, egal, ob ich mit 25% oder 30% SAG fahre, der Dämpfer geht immer auf Anschlag. Soll heißen, ich nutze den ganzen Federweg, hab aber noch nie einen spürbaren Durchschlag zu beklagen. Ist das bei den anderen hier auch so 
Ist zwar schön, wenn man auch immer den ganzen Federweg nutzt, aber ich weiß ja nicht, ob der Dämpfer damit einverstanden ist, immer bis zum letzten gefordert zu werden...
Ich rede jetzt nicht von irgendwelchen extrem verblockten schnellen Trials oder Sprüngen von >1m ins flache, sondern von normalen Touren.


----------



## sramx9 (5. Oktober 2009)

@speedos - ist bei mir ähnlich. gummi oft ziemlich weit unten, aber noch nie durchgeschlagen ( jedenfalls noch nicht gemerkt ) - auch bei 1 - 1,30m. wenn die tour derber zu werden scheint mache ich etwas mehr druck drauf.

gruß
jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (5. Oktober 2009)

So bin wieder zurück vom Gardasee war geil das Remedy zu testen, aber der Ausfkug war Materialmordend!!
Dämpferbuchsen der Rockshox haben Spiel, Felge hinten geschrottet und
mal sehen was ich die Tage noch so finde, wenn ich es durchchecke.

Insgesamt ist das Bike aber ein absoluter Traum. 
Das Fahrwerk bügelt so ziemlich alles weg. 
Zwei mal geshuttelt einmal vom Tremalzo runter 2,5H fast nur runter..
und einmal vom Monto Stivio runter das war heftig, fast schon zu viel.
Guide war ein Ex Downhill-Profi

Ich benötige nun einen neuen Laufradsatz und da denke ich mittlerweile so,
dass ich mir einen Aufbauen lasse. Hope ProII und Mavic EN521 als Felge.

Aber das tut im Herzen weh, wie dein Bike nach 4 TAgen Gardasee aussieht. Die SLX Kurbel hat es ganz schön erwischt und auch sonst
viele Steinschläge..... na ja ist halt ein Enduro!

Gruss Marco


----------



## mamo80 (5. Oktober 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Hab hier mal ne Frage zu dem Fox Dämpfer, egal, ob ich mit 25% oder 30% SAG fahre, der Dämpfer geht immer auf Anschlag. Soll heißen, ich nutze den ganzen Federweg, hab aber noch nie einen spürbaren Durchschlag zu beklagen. Ist das bei den anderen hier auch so



ja ist bei mir eigentlich auch so. fahr den dämpfer mit etwas mehr druck als angegeben, nach mittlerweilen fast 2 saisonen im dauerbetrieb hält der dämpfer noch - toi toi toi.

mein kollege fährt den rp 2 bei ca. 5kilo weniger gewicht am commencal meta 6 mit weit weniger druck (~ 20-30psi) als i am remedy und der gummiring is trotzdem zumeist ca. 5mm weiter oben is als bei mir.


----------



## Rischar (5. Oktober 2009)

speedos,
ja, nur mit einem Blatt! Ich hab's mir lange überlegt, ob ich das kleinste Blatt nicht vermissen würde. Aber ich bereue den Umbau absolut nicht. Klar, die uphill-Fähigkeit verschlechtert sich - jedoch fährt sich's bergauf immer noch top. Und ich will ja keine Uphill-Rennen gewinnen. Bisher habe ich noch alle Steigungen, die ich mit 3 Blättern gefahren bin, auch jetzt mit Einem geschafft! Sogar im Sitzen 


Aber zum Thema Dämpfer:
Ein Mal ist er mir durchgeschlagen. Gehört habe ich es nicht, aber der Ring war runter gerutscht...
Bei mir ist es aber auch so, dass der Ring nach jeder Ausfahrt ganz unten hängt. Aber soll es nicht auch so sein? Sonst wäre es doch verschenkter Federweg.


----------



## Rischar (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke gerade auch über neue Laufräder nach. Weißt Jemand, was die Bontrager Rhythm wiegen? Am besten hinten und vorne


----------



## portaledge (6. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Der erste Umbau ist abgeschlossen. Wer erkennt, was ich verändert habe?


Schönes Foto - aber was hast du geändert? Sieht aus wie meines   Und ich hab kaum was gemacht (Kettenblätter, KeFü, Sattelstütze, Reifen ....)

Taugt dir der Kenda Reifen? Nachdem ich vom Kenda zum Fat Albert und jetzt auf Muddy Mary in 2.5" umgestiegen bin geht das Rad ab wie Schmidt's Katze


----------



## portaledge (6. Oktober 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> @ Rischar,
> 
> Hab hier mal ne Frage zu dem Fox Dämpfer, egal, ob ich mit 25% oder 30% SAG fahre, der Dämpfer geht immer auf Anschlag. Soll heißen, ich nutze den ganzen Federweg, hab aber noch nie einen spürbaren Durchschlag zu beklagen. Ist das bei den anderen hier auch so
> Ist zwar schön, wenn man auch immer den ganzen Federweg nutzt, aber ich weiß ja nicht, ob der Dämpfer damit einverstanden ist, immer bis zum letzten gefordert zu werden...
> Ich rede jetzt nicht von irgendwelchen extrem verblockten schnellen Trials oder Sprüngen von >1m ins flache, sondern von normalen Touren.



Ist bei mir im R9 mit dem Dämpfer das gleiche. Ich merke keine Durchschlag, der Gummi ist aber immer unten. Ich passe meist auch den Luftdruck / SAG so an, dass es je nach Tour maximal 1x zum Durchschlag kommen sollte und bisher fahre ich bestens damit.


----------



## speedos (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Rischar,

Gewichte der LR kann ich dir nennen:

LR inkl. Felgenband vorne:   988 g

LR inkl. Felgenband hinten: 1195 g

mit Bildern auf der Waage in meinem Album

Nen LRS ist das nächste, was bei mir auf der Wunschliste steht...


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. Oktober 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> @ Rischar,
> 
> Gewichte der LR kann ich dir nennen:
> 
> ...



Welchen LRS kaufst du dir?


----------



## speedos (6. Oktober 2009)

Tja... So richtig weiß ich das auch noch nicht 

Werde wahrscheinlich mir ein LRS von actionsports ordern. 
So was im etwa oder mit Hope Naben als Alternative 

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html

aber was die Einspeichqualität angeht, hab ich noch was bedenken... Aber im schlimmsten Fall muß man halt noch was Kohle fürs nachzentrieren drauflegen und gut ist. Viel mehr Kohle möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt für nen LRS ausgeben.
Bin aber auch für andere Alternativen offen..


----------



## BikerDurden (6. Oktober 2009)

ich kann euch noch www.bikeparts-online.de empfehlen,

da hat ein Kumpel mal einen Hope LRS mit DT Swiss 5,2D gekauft für 200

ist ja auch ein guter LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (6. Oktober 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Tja... So richtig weiß ich das auch noch nicht
> 
> Werde wahrscheinlich mir ein LRS von actionsports ordern.
> So was im etwa oder mit Hope Naben als Alternative
> ...



Ja der LRS klingt nicht schlecht.....als alternative denke ich an Mavic EN521 und Hope Pro II Naben


----------



## Rischar (6. Oktober 2009)

portaledge schrieb:


> Schönes Foto - aber was hast du geändert? Sieht aus wie meines   Und ich hab kaum was gemacht (Kettenblätter, KeFü, Sattelstütze, Reifen ....)
> 
> Taugt dir der Kenda Reifen? Nachdem ich vom Kenda zum Fat Albert und jetzt auf Muddy Mary in 2.5" umgestiegen bin geht das Rad ab wie Schmidt's Katze



Naja, ich habe auch geschrieben, dass es der erste Umbau ist. Es folgen Weitere 
Und nein, die Reifen finde ich nicht gut! Genau wie die Felgen. Das sind meiner Meinung nach die einzigen Schwachstellen am Remedy. Deshalb werde ich Beide auch schnellst möglich tauschen.

Aber zeig doch mal n Foto von deinem Fahrrad 

Was kannst du über die Fat Albert bzw Muddy Mary sagen? An die habe ich auch gedacht...



speedos schrieb:


> @ Rischar,
> 
> Gewichte der LR kann ich dir nennen:
> 
> ...



Danke. Das ist aber relativ viel, finde ich.

Ich habe mir soeben die Mavic Crossline in natura angeschaut - schicke Dinger. Die wiegen weniger und sind sicherlich bei weitem stabiler. Eventuell werden diese gekauft...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Oktober 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> @ Rischar,
> 
> Gewichte der LR kann ich dir nennen:
> 
> ...



Ich kann euch noch die Gewichte der anderen hinteren Remedy Laufräder nennen (jeweils ohne Felgenband). Ich habe hinten das Upgrade von Comp auf Pro durchgeführt. 
Rythm Comp 1080g
Rythm Pro 900g


----------



## Rischar (7. Oktober 2009)

hmm, aber sind die Comp und Pro stabiler?
Von den standart Rythm kann ich das nicht behaupten


----------



## portaledge (7. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich nur zu den Pro mit Scandium Felgen äussern: Bei meinem Fahrergewicht von ca 80kg in voller Montur haben hat der LRS jetzt eine Saison (50% Trails, 20% Park, 30% Schotter) hinter sich und ich kann noch nicht klagen - Kleinere Drops auch ins Flat hat er bisher anstandslos überstanden.


----------



## sramx9 (7. Oktober 2009)

also über die "normalen" kann ich auch nichts negatives sagen ( 96kg + Klamotten )
laut trek liegen die unterschiede auch nur in den naben.


----------



## Rischar (7. Oktober 2009)

hmm. vielleicht fahre ich extrem unsauber... 

also ich musste meine jetzt schon wieder richten lassen weil sie eine starke acht hatten (vorne UND hinten). mein händler (von ihm habe ich das remedy nicht) meinte spontan: "sind das nicht CC-felgen?". ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht, aber ich finde sie halt schon zu "biegsam"
deshalb müssen jetzt auch andere her!


----------



## Whip (8. Oktober 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Kauf dir Folie beim OBI



hab mir jetzt für 5 so robuste Lackschutzfolie bei Louis gekauft und damit das Unterrohr abgeklebt. Hat erstaunlich gut funktioniert...


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Oktober 2009)

Welchen Reifen würdet ihr empfehlen?

Muddy Mary 2,35
Fat Albert 2,4
Maxxis Ardent 2,4

Rollwiderstand sollte auch ganz gut sein

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (9. Oktober 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Welchen Reifen würdet ihr empfehlen?
> 
> Muddy Mary 2,35
> Fat Albert 2,4
> ...



bin mit den fatalbert in 2,4 sehr zufrieden.... vom grip als auch rollwiderstand.

wenns jetzt dann aber wieder regnerischer wird draussen, 
würde ich dir die muddy mary empfehlen.


zu den maxxis ardent kann ich nix sagen...


----------



## Attitude Team (9. Oktober 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand ein Remedy 7 sucht, war heute bei bike area cologne mal nach diversen Parts und Protektoren schauen. Dort steht noch ein Remedy 7 in L für 2299 
> 
> http://www.bike-area-cologne.com/in...e&id=38:trek-remedy-7&catid=23:trek&Itemid=12



Hab ich gestern gekauft !
Und zwar zu einem noch günstigeren Kurs


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Oktober 2009)

Attitude Team schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern gekauft !
> Und zwar zu einem noch günstigeren Kurs



Willkommen im Remedy-Club viel Spaß mit dem Bike!!

Gruss MArco


----------



## Rischar (9. Oktober 2009)

jo, Wilkommen! Glückwunsch zum besten Fahrrad


----------



## Remedy8 (9. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> jo, Wilkommen! Glückwunsch zum besten Fahrrad



Zustimmung!


----------



## Attitude Team (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke, Danke.

Ich bin schon viele bikes gefahren, und das Remedy begeistert mich wirklich, insb. auf verbockten Trails.

Sehr nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berndguggi (10. Oktober 2009)

Das bike ist wirklich sehr gut.
Im gebrauchten Zustand aber gar nicht so einfach zu verkaufen
wie ich gerade feststelle.
Wahrscheinlich kaufen die meisten in der Preisklasse lieber neu als gebraucht.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (10. Oktober 2009)

berndguggi schrieb:


> Das bike ist wirklich sehr gut.
> Im gebrauchten Zustand aber gar nicht so einfach zu verkaufen
> wie ich gerade feststelle.
> Wahrscheinlich kaufen die meisten in der Preisklasse lieber neu als gebraucht.



Ich denke, das hat mit der "GEIZ IST GEIL"-Mentalität der Leute zu tun. Es möchte doch niemand viel Geld ausgeben, und schon gar nicht für gebrauchte Bikes und seien sie noch so gut gepflegt. Besser das Bike behalten, als verschenken. Und die Zeit ist auch schlecht. Im Herbst/Winter verkaufen sich Bikes schlechter. Lieber nochmal im Frühjahr versuchen.


----------



## bikeop (10. Oktober 2009)

hallo remedianer,

bei uns in den alpen soll schon sehr bald der erste schnee fallen, die bretter sind längst auf vordermann gebracht und warten ungeduldig auf ihren einsatz im frischen pulver, womit dann auch meine erste saison mit dem r8 (modell 2009) endgültig zu ende geht.

zeit also für ein kleines resume:
eines vorweg: ich bin von dem bike begeistert wie am ersten tag, es hat meine erwartungen vollständig erfüllt und sollte mich noch weitere saisonen bei kleinen wie grossen touren begleiten.

ich habe das bike seit märz dieses jahres, benutze es bis dato ausschliesslich als tourenbike (kein bikepark), angefangen von kleinen afterworkrunden bis hin zu alpinen hochtouren. nachdem ich mehrere bikes besitze, kann ich die höhenmeterleistung mit dem r8 nur schätzen, sie dürfte bei ca. 65000hm liegen. meine touren folgen nur in den seltensten fällen offiziellen mtb-routen, da ich versuche den singletrailanteil, va bergab möglichst hoch zu halten. technisch bewege ich mich da meist zwischen s1 und s3. für diese, meine ansprüche ist das remedy bestens geeignet, auch auf langen und steilen anstiegen angenehm zu pedalieren - einziger spürbarer nachteil gegenüber leichteren bikes ist mmn nach das gewicht des lrs (aber das ist eben bei enduros so). am trail und vor allem bergab ist das richtig abgestimmte remedy ein einziges vergnügen, viel sicherheit und reserve in technischen passagen, purer spass in schnellen abschnitten und bei (kleinen) sprüngen.

am bike habe ich an der serienausstattung nichts wesentliches geändert (xt kasette, um 2cm verlängerter vorbau, fat albert 2.4). der FA2.4 dürfte doch ein bisschen schwerer sein als die original verbauten nevegals (ich habs nicht gewogen, meinte es aber nach dem umstieg zu spüren), rollt aber mmn auf asphalt besser und hat - was viel entscheidender ist - den besseren grip, de facto in allen lebenslagen. an diesem bike für mich ein fast idealer tourenreifen (ein wollmilchsaureifen wär natürlich leichter).

die lyric-2-step, die ja angeblich schon manch anderem biker die sorgenfalten auf die stirn getrieben hat, tut nach wie vor ihre arbeit bestens - ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich keine vergleiche zu anderen gabeln dieses segments habe. lediglich das 2step-system lässt sich seit neuestem nicht mehr ganz auf 115mm absenken (es fehlt ca 1cm) - heisst: garantiefall.
der fox dämpfer funzt und harmoniert gut, keine beanstandungen, plattform verwende ich eigentlich nur selten, dh auf asfaltanfahrten.

auch die meisten anderen komponenten (ohne jetzt alle aufzuzählen) fallen in die sorglos kategorie -ausnahme:
die xt bremssättel mussten vorne und hinten wegen einseitig festgefressener kolben getauscht (auf garantie) werden. ganz glücklich macht mich die xt bremserei jedoch nicht - kaum schleiffrei zu bekommen, kolben müssen zeitweise nachgestellt bzw sättel immer wieder nachzentriert werden confused. wenn alles passt, mag ich sie allerdings gern, da gut zu dosieren.

klarer schwachpunkt ist mmn - und ich hab das auch bei anderen hier gelesen - der bontrager-lrs, zu wenig steif. trotz meiner eher defensiven fahrweise musste ich schon mehrmals nachzentrieren (lassen).

für die kommende saison soll mein bike übrigens mit einem bashguard und evtl einer kettenführung ausgestattet werden. über eine avid elixir und einen anderen lrs denke ich noch nach.

so long!

ps: ich fotografier zwar nicht viel, hab dennoch ein paar neue bilder hineingestellt.


----------



## Rischar (11. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Rezension! 
Auch wenn ich das Siebener habe, kann ich fast alles bestätigen.

Aber hey, wieso geht die Saison zu Ende? Ich fahre mein Rad auch wenn's kalt ist, und im Schnee zu fahren macht viel Spaß


----------



## bikeop (11. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Schöne Rezension!
> Auch wenn ich das Siebener habe, kann ich fast alles bestätigen.
> 
> Aber hey, wieso geht die Saison zu Ende? Ich fahre mein Rad auch wenn's kalt ist, und im Schnee zu fahren macht viel Spaß



danke.

keine sorge. es wird auch im winter gefahren, aber bei weitem nicht so häufig und so hoch hinauf. ja, im schnee zu fahren macht wirklich spass, allerdings werden cube und trek gegen fischer und salomon getauscht...


----------



## H-P (11. Oktober 2009)

@ bikeop, dein Resume hätte auch von mir sein können.  Wir waren im Sept. in Nauders und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit dem Remedy, ob einfach nur die Rechensee Runde, oder Fels- und Wurzeltrail, einfach klasse.


----------



## bikeop (11. Oktober 2009)

H-P schrieb:


> @ bikeop, dein Resume hätte auch von mir sein können.  Wir waren im Sept. in Nauders und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit dem Remedy, ob einfach nur die Rechensee Runde, oder Fels- und Wurzeltrail, einfach klasse.



stimmt, nauders isch guat! 
man wird ein bissl trailsüchtig mit dem bike!


----------



## portaledge (12. Oktober 2009)

Wer von euch fährt denn 2.5" Reifen auf dem Remedy? Hatte am WE in Lenzerheide mit dem MuddyMary in 2.5" ab und an das Problem, dass er beim Ausnutzen des Federwegs hinten am Sitzrohr anschlägt..... Da wird der nicht vorhandene lack dann bestimmt bald ab sein. Hat jemad eine Idee wie ich den Rahmen dort solide! schützen könnte (Folie hebt nur kurz).


----------



## franzam (12. Oktober 2009)

Was hast Du für eine Rahmengröße?
War grad extra im Keller, hab die Luft aus dem Dämpfer komplett abgelassen und hab dann versucht mit aller Kraft und meinen 80kg den Reifen zum anschlagen zu bringen -> keine Chance, mind. 1cm Luft zum Rahmen hin


----------



## es geht auch an (13. Oktober 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> hallo remedianer,
> 
> bei uns in den alpen soll schon sehr bald der erste schnee fallen, die bretter sind längst auf vordermann gebracht und warten ungeduldig auf ihren einsatz im frischen pulver, womit dann auch meine erste saison mit dem r8 (modell 2009) endgültig zu ende geht.
> 
> ...





zu den reifen: sind gleich schwer.....wenn du die snake skin variante hast.
zur gabel: ist also auch defekt...willkommen im club !!!!
zu den lrs: hab die crossmax und bis dato nicht einmal nachzentriert.
zu den xt bremsen: find die eigentlich ganz gut...wenn du sie nicht richtig schleiffrei bekommst,hast du deine beläge evtl schon weit abgefahren...war bei mir auch mal so und dachte es liegt an der bremse.....mit neuen gibts da keine probleme

bin ja auch ein remedy fan, aber die austattung und verarbeitung sind nicht so prickelnd, wie du ja selber schreibst........wieso bist du dann so begeistert wie am ersten tag?
ich weiss nicht,ob ich es nochmal kaufen würde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (13. Oktober 2009)

bikeop schrieb:


> hallo remedianer,



hi Bikeop..

kann deinem Beitrag nur zustimmen..ich hab ja das 7er und habe zur Serienausstattung eigentlich nur 4 dinge verändert.

1. LRS = DT Swiss EX 1750 (vom alten Rad übrig geblieben)
2. SLX-Kurbel: 3 Kettenblatt weg und Bashguard hin gemacht
3. Sattel: Troy Lee Selle Italia
4. Reverse Lenker

ich fahre momentan einen Mudy Marry 2,35 gooey gloe vorne und einen fat albert 2,4 hinten..

Für meinen bevorzugten fahrstil ist der perfekt..bewege mich auch zwischen s1 und an guten tagen s3 
Aber alles in allem bin ich super zufrieden mit dem bike..und ich habe bisher überhaupt keine probleme...


----------



## Rischar (13. Oktober 2009)

Klagt noch jemand von euch über am Rahmen schleifende Reifen?
Ich plane nämlich breitere Reifen aufzuziehen... 2,4 wahrscheinlich. Kann das Probleme geben? 
Ich hab soeben auch versucht, ob das möglich ist. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dort ein Reifen schleifen könnte: ist noch sehr viel Platz...


----------



## portaledge (13. Oktober 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Was hast Du für eine Rahmengröße?
> War grad extra im Keller, hab die Luft aus dem Dämpfer komplett abgelassen und hab dann versucht mit aller Kraft und meinen 80kg den Reifen zum anschlagen zu bringen -> keine Chance, mind. 1cm Luft zum Rahmen hin



Rahmenhöhe 19.5" Reifen MM in 2.5"; mit dem Fat Albert 2.4" hatte ich auch nie Stress; werde mir das nachher beim Radwaschen nochmal angucken.


----------



## franzam (13. Oktober 2009)

Reifen sind bei mir auch MM in 2.5". Rahmengröße auch 19,5 !


----------



## bikeop (13. Oktober 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> zu den reifen: sind gleich schwer.....wenn du die snake skin variante hast.
> zur gabel: ist also auch defekt...willkommen im club !!!!
> zu den lrs: hab die crossmax und bis dato nicht einmal nachzentriert.
> zu den xt bremsen: find die eigentlich ganz gut...wenn du sie nicht richtig schleiffrei bekommst,hast du deine beläge evtl schon weit abgefahren...war bei mir auch mal so und dachte es liegt an der bremse.....mit neuen gibts da keine probleme
> ...



@reifen: ja hab fa 2.4 snake skin, sollten lt hersteller ca 750g haben. mir kam das bike nach dem montieren schwerer vor und auch an einer bekannten steilen rampe wurde ich viel früher blau als sonst, kann aber auch an mir liegen
im übrigen schleift bei mir nix (weil hier die frage aufgetaucht ist).

@gabel: ja, wenn man so will. es fehlen eben 10mm in der absenkung, aber sonst funzt die gabel einwandfrei, nutzt unter entsprechender belastung auch den ganzen federweg, ist sehr steif und macht gerade hier im alpinen gelände sehr spass.

@lrs: möchte ich nächste saison tauschen. wenn ichs besser gewusst hätt, hätt ich es gleich beim kauf gemacht...

@bremse: an den belägen liegts nicht, ab und zu hab ich eben dran rumschrauben müssen, aber wie gesagt, wenn alles passt, taugt sie mir, weil sie eine gutmütige ist.

ergänzend zu meinem rückblick: der lack ist prinzipiell sehr schön und pflegeleicht. an den exponierten stellen hab ich ihn abgeklebt, ein paar schrammen hatte er schon, man hat das gefühl, dass er unter "beschuss" schon sehr leicht absplittert. aber: who cares? 

warum ich noch immer begeistert bin? weil ich die widrigkeiten als klein im vergleich zur performance empfinde. das konzept passt einfach für mich, egal ob ich am haushügel schnelle trails fetze oder in den alpen technischere passagen unter die stollen nehme. das macht jedesmal einfach irren spass und lässt den im vergleich zu anderen bikes etwas mühsameren aufstieg schnell vergessen. 

(heuer würde ich übrigens eher zum specialized enduro greifen, weil ja das remedy nicht mehr das remedy ist).


----------



## es geht auch an (14. Oktober 2009)

und würdest du dir das 2009er nochmal holen?


ja der lack is schon eine frechheit für ein enduro bike....

meine gabel hat auch erst nur noch auf 125mm absenkt und dann wurds immer schlimmer. bis jetzt hab ich aber mit der neuen ausgetauschten 2-step keine probs.

bin aber auch der meinung, dass die gabel eine top performance hat....
und die geometrie des remedys absolut gelungen ist....auch das hintere fahrwerk ist top.....soweit ich das alles als hoppy pilot beurteilen kann.

weiss aber nicht, ob ich es mir nochmal holen würde.....würde 2010 auch eher zum specialized enduro tendieren


----------



## sramx9 (14. Oktober 2009)

Bezüglich Reifen
FA 2.4 snake skin evo 790 + 808gr 
Ich meine die Kenda`s hätten 705 + 740gr gewogen.
Aber vom Rollwiderstand kein Vergleich.


----------



## BikerDurden (14. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Klagt noch jemand von euch über am Rahmen schleifende Reifen?
> Ich plane nämlich breitere Reifen aufzuziehen... 2,4 wahrscheinlich. Kann das Probleme geben?
> Ich hab soeben auch versucht, ob das möglich ist. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dort ein Reifen schleifen könnte: ist noch sehr viel Platz...



servus rischar,

also ich habe schon seit ich das Remedy habe Fat Alber 2,4 Snake Skin hinten drauf...ich habe noch keinerlei Probleme mit schleifen oder öähnlichem gehabt und bin auch schon durch die größte siffe gefahren...
von daher denke ich kein Problem 2,4 aufzuziehen...

Grüße BikerDurden


----------



## BikerDurden (14. Oktober 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> und würdest du dir das 2009er nochmal holen?
> ja der lack is schon eine frechheit für ein enduro bike....




Hallo @ll Lackprobemhaber

ich kann leider (bzw. zum glück) eure meinung über den lack nicht nach vollziehen. Ich habe mir in der Schweiz wirkliche Brocken an das Unterrohr geschmissen und es ist nichts am lack passiert ohne schutzfolie..

aber ich stimme bikeop zu who care`s..das bike ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand...so wie ein Auto..natürlich ist der erste sturz immer schmerzhaft aber ist doch *******gal..es soll ja nicht in der vitrine verstauben. und ein enduro wird halt mal auch auf S3 stellen bewegt wo man aufsitzt oder ein "betonklotz" an den Rahmen "springt"...
also  nicht rum sondern geht heizen und genießt die super geile perfomance des ganzen rades...

Grezzi BikerDurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (14. Oktober 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> und würdest du dir das 2009er nochmal holen?
> 
> 
> ja der lack is schon eine frechheit für ein enduro bike....
> ...


 
weiss ich nicht. das 2009er remedy gegen das 2010er speci, hm, die entscheidung wäre schwierig. das specenduro ist prinzipiell sehr gelungen und sieht in natura auch besser aus als auf fotos. (kenne allerdings die details in der ausstattung nicht, die zugverlegung ist jedenfalls mehr als unglücklich). 

was die lyric betrifft: das problem ist erst vor ein paar wochen aufgetreten, wird demnächst eingeschickt und somit lauft das service auch auf garantie...


----------



## Rischar (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde es mir JEDERZEIT nochmal holen!
Es ist mein Traumfahrrad und bleibt es noch lange   

Bikerdurden, Danke, dann werden nun 2,4 Reifen gekauft.



An Alle, schaut euch in der neuen Freeride mal das Remedy (8er aus 2008) im 2 Jahre Dauertest an. 

Ich erlaube mir mal zu zitieren: 

Pro:
- Hinterbau
- großer Einsatzbereich
- sexy Optik

Minus:
- Serien-Gabel enttäuschend

Deren Remedy ham sie extrem gut ausgestattet: BOS 180mm Gabel, Hayec "Ace"-Bremsen, Crankbrothers "Iodine"-Laufräder. Sieht echt wahnsinnig aus!


----------



## TobyR (14. Oktober 2009)

Grüss Euch
Zum Thema Remedy nochmal kaufen. Jederzeit!
Zum Thema Reifen schleifen. Fat Albert 2.4, Grösse 19,5 Kein Schleifen.
Zum Thema Lackquali. Besser als mein 2006 RM, Qualität meiner Meinung nach Gut. 
Grüsse


----------



## Lightfan (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe am R8 Kenda gegen Fat Albert getauscht. Kenda's hatten beide 750g,
FA front 840g und rear 810g. Ist wohl ein Ausrutscher nach oben.
Mit dem R8 bin ich voll zufrieden und würde es sofort wieder kaufen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## BikerDurden (15. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich würde es mir JEDERZEIT nochmal holen!
> Es ist mein Traumfahrrad und bleibt es noch lange
> 
> Bikerdurden, Danke, dann werden nun 2,4 Reifen gekauft.
> ...



Gern geschehen..

das bike sieht wirklich geil aus...was mich vorallem wuschig macht ist die geschichte 180mm  und dann immer noch touren tauglich..

müsste man mal grad überlegen ob man sich nicht ein 180er rein macht


----------



## BikerDurden (15. Oktober 2009)

@all

kann mir einer sagen ob man die hammerschmidt fürs R7 09 nachrüsten kann? 
da in der Freeride steht, dass das R8 08 noch eine bekommen soll...??

Ich denke eingentlich nicht das es geht da ja keine iscg aufnahme oder wie auch immer das dingens heißt vorhanden ist..


danke für eure tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitsche (15. Oktober 2009)

eigentlich geht das nicht, mangels iscg-aufnahme. war mein einziger wirklicher zoegergrund beim remedy.
vielleicht hat er jemanden, der ihm eine dranschweist? oder so ne abenteuerliche konstruktion wie sie hier im forum (glaub ich?) einer hat


----------



## Rischar (15. Oktober 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> das bike sieht wirklich geil aus...was mich vorallem wuschig macht ist die geschichte 180mm  und dann immer noch touren tauglich..
> 
> müsste man mal grad überlegen ob man sich nicht ein 180er rein macht




Ja, das schoss mir auch direkt durch den Kopf  
Aber ich glaube, das ist dann vielleicht etwas too much - wie man so schön sagt. Trotzdem wär's geil und hätte ich hier eine BOS-Gabel rumliegen, würde sie reinkommen 

Aber im Ernst, ich glaube, wir haben mir der Stahlfeder-Lyrik DIE perfekte Gabel. Ich will keine andere haben; auch keine Fox!

Und gäb es nicht auch Probleme/extreme Unstimmigkeiten, wenn ich vorne 30 mm mehr Federweg habe als hinten?


----------



## portaledge (15. Oktober 2009)

Flitsche schrieb:


> eigentlich geht das nicht, mangels iscg-aufnahme. war mein einziger wirklicher zoegergrund beim remedy.
> vielleicht hat er jemanden, der ihm eine dranschweist? oder so ne abenteuerliche konstruktion wie sie hier im forum (glaub ich?) einer hat



Wer eine Suchmaschine seiner Wahl bedienen möge wird unter "iscg aufnahme anschweissen" fündig. Neben dem Schweissen könnte ich mir auch noch einen Formschluss zwischen ISCG Adapter und Rahmen vorstellen - auch dazu gibt es eininges im Netz.

Werde wohl selbst auf Dauer von 2-fach vorne auf 1-fach und kleine Kasette umsteigen - das reicht mir dann.


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ja, das schoss mir auch direkt durch den Kopf
> Aber ich glaube, das ist dann vielleicht etwas too much - wie man so schön sagt. Trotzdem wär's geil und hätte ich hier eine BOS-Gabel rumliegen, würde sie reinkommen
> 
> Aber im Ernst, ich glaube, wir haben mir der Stahlfeder-Lyrik DIE perfekte Gabel. Ich will keine andere haben; auch keine Fox!
> ...



In der neuen Freeride 04/2009 ist ein Remedy 8 von 2008 mit ner Bos 180mm drin umgebaut!! Sieht verdammt geil aus!! Seite 96
Die Bos 180mm ist ein Traum

Gruss Marco


----------



## Lasse (15. Oktober 2009)

Öh, Fehler in der Matrix?


----------



## Konstrukteur (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem 08ter Remedy mit Hammerschmidt. Funktioniert seit Mai perfek! Eine echt geniale Kombination !


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Oktober 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem 08ter Remedy mit Hammerschmidt. Funktioniert seit Mai perfek! Eine echt geniale Kombination !



Dein Remedy hat aber doch keine Aufnahme für Hammerschmidt, wie hast das gamacht?

Gruss Marco


----------



## ForkCrasher (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich verkaufe mein Remedy 9 (Modell 2009), Grösse M, erhalten im Juni 2009.

Ich wohne in der Schweiz am unteren Teil vom Zürichsee. Dort müsste das Bike abgeholt werden.

Folgende Teile sind nicht original:

Reifen: NN 2.4 vorne & hinten
Kabelzüge: alle schwarz (anstatt weiss)
Kassette: XT mit 34 Zähnen
Bremsen: Wie original, jedoch in schwarz (kein Gold!)
Gabel: Original Fox, nicht in weiss sondern grau/schwarz
Sattel: Specialized

Das Bike ist im perfekten Zustand und eigentlich neuwertig. Ich habe es nicht mehr als 10x gefahren, davon 2/3 mehr CC als Enduro-Style.

Bei Interesse einfach eine Nachricht schicken. Da ich keine eigene Internetverbindung habe kann die Beantwortung etwas dauern.

Der Grund des Verkaufs? Ich finde das Bike sehr gelungen, jedoch ist es für meine doch überwiegend CC-Touren nicht so geeignet.

So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## BikerDurden (16. Oktober 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem 08ter Remedy mit Hammerschmidt. Funktioniert seit Mai perfek! Eine echt geniale Kombination !




Hast du das mit einen adapter gemacht oder wie ?? gibts den im I-net oder muss man den sich selber drehen?

versuch es mal einem kaufmann zu erklären...


----------



## mhedder (16. Oktober 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem 08ter Remedy mit Hammerschmidt. Funktioniert seit Mai perfek! Eine echt geniale Kombination !



Bin zwar weniger an der Hammerschmidt interessiert, würde mich aber trotzdem absolut interessieren wie Du den ISCG-Adapter angebracht hast... 

Aber viel wichtiger: Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du die Edge AM Clincher am Remedy fährst? 
Fahreindruck, Gewicht, Haltbarkeit, Preis (will ich lieber nicht wissen...) ???


@All: Bzgl. der 180er Gabel: 
Sieht schon echt fett aus so ein Remedy mit ner N'Dee. Aber mal ganz im Ernst. Eigentlich braucht es für so ein Allround-Bike, wie ich das Remedy sehe und nutze eine absenkbare Gabel; insbesondere bei 180mm. 
Und da ich von der Performance meiner Lyrik Coil extrem überzeugt bin, kommt ohnehin nur ne Stahlfeder in Frage. Und sowas gibt es momentan schlicht weg nicht am Markt. Es fehlt eben die Totem U-Turn. Da bliebe dann höchstens eine Bastellösung für die ich im Moment zu wenig Zeit habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstrukteur (16. Oktober 2009)

@Marco & BikerDurden
ja ist ein selbst entwickelter Adapter. Das Getriebemoment der HS wird über einen Titanbolzen in die Hohlschraube des Schwingenlagers geleitet. Der Titanbolzen hat eine Passung und sitzt spielfrei in dieser Hohlschraube, die wiederum In der Tretlager-Schwingenlagereinheit  (Gussteil) des Remedys sitzt. Ich habe auch gleich die Kabelführung und den Hülsenanschlag für die Zughülle des Schaltzuges in den Adapter integriert. Um überhaupt an der Schwinge des Remedys vorbeizukommen (das Package des Remedy ist hier unglaublich eng) und den Bowdenzug möglichst wenig zu krümmen habe ich die ISCG Aufnahme ca. 16 Grad ums Tretlager nach hinten gedreht. Die Kettenführung an der HS kann man passenderweise wieder um ein paar Grad zurück nach vorne versetzen, die Befestigungslöcher mit Gewinde hat SRAM praktischerweise schon angebracht. Axial zum Tretlager wird der Adapter von der Tretlagergewindehülse der HS geklemmt. Er ersetzt die dort normalerweise sitzenden Spacer. Normalerweise sitzt bei 73mm Tretlagerbreite (Remedy) je ein 2,5mm Spacer links und rechts des Innenlagers. beim Remedy ist wie gesagt so wenig Platz vorhanden,  dass ich die HS um 2,5mm in Fahrrichtung nach rechts versetzen musste. Die Kettenlinie wird dadurch geringfügig schlechter (stärkerer Schräglauf), was sich in der Praxis kaum bemerkbar macht, da das Remedy sehr lange Kettenstreben hat (fast 440mm Entfernung Innenlagerachse Hinterachse, und nicht wie von Trek angegeben 419mm).Jedes Bike mit kurzen Kettenstreben, wie ein Speci Enduro etwa, erreicht den gleichen Schräglauf auch ohne diese Versetzung.
Mit Drehen war da jedenfalls nichts mehr zu machen, das Teil ist nach 3D CAD Daten auf ner 5 Achs Fräse entstanden. Auf den Bildern könnt Ihr es besser sehen.

Zum Gesamteindruck von Hammerschmitt und Remedy: Ich werde NIE mehr auf eine 2 fach oder 3 Fach Kurbel wechseln....

@mhedder

ja hast recht , ist ein am Clincher LRS. Naben sind Hadley, Speichen schwarze CX Rays.
Die LR sind wirklich unglaublich. Was sofort auffällt: sie sind geradezu brutal steif, sowas hab ich noch nie bei keinem LRS gesehen. Und dann das Gewicht: Sofort beim Andrehen des LRS in der Hand merkt man das geringe Trägheitsmoment der Felgen. Die Haltbarkeit ist deutlich besser als alle Alufelgen die ich bisher gefahren hab. Die Original LR wahren schon nach der 08 Saison total verbeult und liefen nicht mehr rund. Die Edge stehen nach 09 da wie eine eins.Und das obwohl ich zig Durchschläge hatte und in alpinem, schwerem Gelände unterwegs bin und entsprechend fahre.  Einzig an der Hinterradnabe musste ich eine sich lösende Achse mit Schraubensicherung ruhigstellen.
Beim Fahren merkt ma insbeondere den Zuwachs an Seitensteifigkeit deutlich, fühlt sich nach 50%-70% an. Das Gewicht relativiert sich natürlich weil ich eher schwere Reifen aufziehe, so das der Gewichtsanteil der Felgen insgesamt nicht so gross ausfällt, aber ich würde schon sagen das man es deutlich merkt. 
Ich muss aber betonen, das der LRS auch deshalb so gut ist, weil Ihn jemand eingespeicht hat, der sich damit wirklich auskennt: Felix hier aus dem Forum. 

Der Preis - ich glaube ich hab so etwa 2000 Euro daführ gezahlt - aber ich bereue es nicht


----------



## portaledge (16. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Aber zeig doch mal n Foto von deinem Fahrrad
> 
> Was kannst du über die Fat Albert bzw Muddy Mary sagen? An die habe ich auch gedacht...



Hier das Bild von meinem R9. Und MM 2.5" hat am WE mal wieder bestens funktioniert - schleift nun auch nicht mehr (war letztendlich nur am Sattel).


----------



## staubfresser (16. Oktober 2009)

@konstrukteur
 da brauchts keine weiteren worte zu deinem nickname   sieht sauber aus deine lösung!  
aber was ist denn beim übergang sitzrohr/oberrohr passiert?


----------



## Konstrukteur (16. Oktober 2009)

staubfresser schrieb:


> @konstrukteur
> da brauchts keine weiteren worte zu deinem nickname   sieht sauber aus deine lösung!
> aber was ist denn beim übergang sitzrohr/oberrohr passiert?



Das ist aus meiner Sicht ein klarer Konstruktionsfehler. Die Sattelstütze war immer tief genug eingeschoben (KS i950)- und ist sogar noch länger als die originale Bontrager. 
Durch die scharfkantige, überschweißte Sicke im Oberrohr kommt es unter Belastung zu einer Spannungskonzentration in den beiden Schweissnähten die den Sitzdomstummel mit dem eigentlichen Sitzrohr und dem Oberrohr verbinden. Diese reißen dann und führen den Riss wiederum fort in das Oberrohr, da das eben an dieser Stelle durch die scharfkantige Sicke selber geschwächt ist. Kann man gut an den Fotos erkennen: auf der einen Seite ist der Riss weit fortgeschritten, während auf der anderen die Schweissnaht gerade beginnt Horizontal zu reißen.

Könnte man leicht vermeiden , wenn man die Sicke weit genug vor der Schweissnaht auslaufen lässt...


----------



## Rischar (17. Oktober 2009)

portaledge schrieb:


> Hier das Bild von meinem R9. Und MM 2.5" hat am WE mal wieder bestens funktioniert - schleift nun auch nicht mehr (war letztendlich nur am Sattel).



Was sind das für weiße Bremsleitungen und Bremsen? Die wirken so dick...


----------



## mhedder (17. Oktober 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> @Marco & BikerDurden
> ja ist ein selbst entwickelter Adapter. Das Getriebemoment der HS wird über einen Titanbolzen in die Hohlschraube des Schwingenlagers geleitet. Der Titanbolzen hat eine Passung und sitzt spielfrei in dieser Hohlschraube, die wiederum In der Tretlager-Schwingenlagereinheit  (Gussteil) des Remedys sitzt. Ich habe auch gleich die Kabelführung und den Hülsenanschlag für die Zughülle des Schaltzuges in den Adapter integriert. Um überhaupt an der Schwinge des Remedys vorbeizukommen (das Package des Remedy ist hier unglaublich eng) und den Bowdenzug möglichst wenig zu krümmen habe ich die ISCG Aufnahme ca. 16 Grad ums Tretlager nach hinten gedreht. Die Kettenführung an der HS kann man passenderweise wieder um ein paar Grad zurück nach vorne versetzen, die Befestigungslöcher mit Gewinde hat SRAM praktischerweise schon angebracht. Axial zum Tretlager wird der Adapter von der Tretlagergewindehülse der HS geklemmt. Er ersetzt die dort normalerweise sitzenden Spacer. Normalerweise sitzt bei 73mm Tretlagerbreite (Remedy) je ein 2,5mm Spacer links und rechts des Innenlagers. beim Remedy ist wie gesagt so wenig Platz vorhanden,  dass ich die HS um 2,5mm in Fahrrichtung nach rechts versetzen musste. Die Kettenlinie wird dadurch geringfügig schlechter (stärkerer Schräglauf), was sich in der Praxis kaum bemerkbar macht, da das Remedy sehr lange Kettenstreben hat (fast 440mm Entfernung Innenlagerachse Hinterachse, und nicht wie von Trek angegeben 419mm).Jedes Bike mit kurzen Kettenstreben, wie ein Speci Enduro etwa, erreicht den gleichen Schräglauf auch ohne diese Versetzung.
> Mit Drehen war da jedenfalls nichts mehr zu machen, das Teil ist nach 3D CAD Daten auf ner 5 Achs Fräse entstanden. Auf den Bildern könnt Ihr es besser sehen.
> 
> ...



Echt cooles Remedy !!! Dickes Lob für die Konstrukteursleistung für den ISCG-Adapter. 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das gerade in der Freeride im Langzeittest vorgestellte Remedy gegen deins alt aussieht. 

Was fährst Du für eine Gabel? Noch die original Lyrik 2-step?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Flitsche (17. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Was sind das für weiße Bremsleitungen und Bremsen? Die wirken so dick...



sieht mir eigentlich nach den am R9/2009 standardmaessig verbauten Elixir CR aus. Hab ich auch dran, mit weissen Leitungen

koennte im uebrigen ueber meinen haendler mal wieder abkotzen. der typ war mir ja eh nicht so geheuer was seine mountainbike-fertigkeiten anging. aber er war der letzte hier in meiner region, der noch ein R9 fuer nen fairen preis am start hatte.

er hat mir die bremsleitungen gekuerzt nach dem kauf. verletzungsbedingt bin ich letztes WE das erste mal richtig gefahren und nach ca. 800m wanderte der druckpunkt der vorderbremse immer mehr richtung lenker. nach weiteren 5x bremsen ist keine bremswirkung mehr vorhanden. oel hab ich keines gefunden.
pfusch?

anyway, ich brings zum follow-me nach loerrach, solange ich das noch nicht selber kann. die bauen mir dann auch meine kettenfuehrung ein. den kostenlosen service bei meinem haendler ueberlge ich mir noch, ob ich den in anspruch nehme.


----------



## Konstrukteur (17. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Blumen. Jedenfalls träumt der in der Freeride noch von der HS am Remedy - ich weiss wie sichs anfühlt    Wie ich schon sagte - es kommt mir nie mehr was anderes ans Rad. HS ist ne Offenbahrung
Ich hab im übrigen noch die 2 Step Lyrik drin - und sie funtioniert einfach hervorragend. Eine der besten Gabeln wie ich finde und ich hab so einiges gefahren. Die Kennlinie ist linear wie bei einer Stahlfeder, - da gibts für mich keinen Grund eine solche zu fahren, insbesondere bei der super schnell (im vergleich zur Talas oder gar U-Turn) funktionierenden Höhenverstellung und der perfekten Anpassbarkeit der Federkennlinie je nach Strecke. Möglicherweise werde ich aber für eher härtere Strecken die 170mm Lyrik mit DH Kartusche und , mir besonders wichtig, mit E2 Steuerrohr montieren. Das ist auch der Punkt der mir an dem Bike aus der Freeride nicht gefällt: Dieses dünne Steuerrohr bei dieser Gabellänge - es wird halten - klar hat ja sicher ne Betriebsfestigkeitsprüfung hinter sich - aber die Lösung gefällt mir gar nicht. Den Dämpfer werde ich wohl durch ein Federbein mit Boost Valve ersetzen (tft tuned vielleicht), der RP ist mir durch die Plattform bei kurzen, schnellen Schlägen etwas überdämpft.
Ansonsten  ein echter Traumrahmen - ich bin jedesmal wieder ganz heiss es zu fahren - es reicht wenn ich das Teil sehe. Normalerweise kaufe ich mir jährlich ein neues Bike , mit dem Remedy gehe ich nächstes Jahr in die 3 Saison - obwohl wenn ich so das Scratch Air sehe.... vielleicht....


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Oktober 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> ja hast recht , ist ein am Clincher LRS. Naben sind Hadley, Speichen schwarze CX Rays.... Und dann das Gewicht: Sofort beim Andrehen des LRS in der Hand merkt man das geringe Trägheitsmoment der Felgen...




Wie schwer/leicht ist denn dieser LRS genau? Das würde mich genauer interessieren. Denn ich möchte einen zweiten leichteren LRS haben. Ziel Training auf Forstautobahnen, keine heftigen Singletrails oder Downhills. Deshalb vielleicht so etwas bis jetzt: Naben DT240s, Speichen DT Aerolite, Felge Bontrager Rythm Pro Scandium. Dazu noch leichte Reifen, Tubeless, ... und schon wären ca. 700g eingespart. Das würde dem Gedanken _"TREK Remedy: zu gleichen Teilen Cross-Country und Downhill"_ Rechnung tragen. Es wäre dann halbwegs "ready to race".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Oktober 2009)

Flitsche schrieb:


> anyway, ich brings zum follow-me nach loerrach, solange ich das noch nicht selber kann. die bauen mir dann auch meine kettenfuehrung ein. den kostenlosen service bei meinem haendler ueberlge ich mir noch, ob ich den in anspruch nehme.



Einen *super Trek-Händler *hier in der Gegend kann ich Dir empfehlen. "*Stonebite*" in Sissach. Dort habe ich mein Bike gekauft, lasse es warten, reparieren und pflegen. Ein kompetenteres Team habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht kennengelernt.


----------



## gmk (18. Oktober 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Das ist aus meiner Sicht ein klarer Konstruktionsfehler. Die Sattelstütze war immer tief genug eingeschoben (KS i950)- und ist sogar noch länger als die originale Bontrager.
> *Durch die scharfkantige, überschweißte Sicke im Oberrohr kommt es unter Belastung zu einer Spannungskonzentration in den beiden Schweissnähten die den Sitzdomstummel mit dem eigentlichen Sitzrohr und dem Oberrohr verbinden. Diese reißen dann und führen den Riss wiederum fort in das Oberrohr, da das eben an dieser Stelle durch die scharfkantige Sicke selber geschwächt ist*. Kann man gut an den Fotos erkennen: auf der einen Seite ist der Riss weit fortgeschritten, während auf der anderen die Schweissnaht gerade beginnt Horizontal zu reißen.
> 
> Könnte man leicht vermeiden , wenn man die Sicke weit genug vor der Schweissnaht auslaufen lässt...



bekommst du einen neuen rahmen oder fährst du so weiter?


----------



## Konstrukteur (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich bekomm einen neuen Rahmen. Weiterfahren tue ich mit meinem Ersatzremedy, dass ich mir zu einem Spot-Preis im Ausverkauf gesichert hab. Mit dem gebrochenen Rahmen geht das nicht, der wäre innerhalb der nächsten 5 min durch.Durch Zug an der Sattelstütze kannst den Riss bereits auf ca. 5mm öffnen.


----------



## Konstrukteur (18. Oktober 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Wie schwer/leicht ist denn dieser LRS genau? Das würde mich genauer interessieren. Denn ich möchte einen zweiten leichteren LRS haben. Ziel Training auf Forstautobahnen, keine heftigen Singletrails oder Downhills. Deshalb vielleicht so etwas bis jetzt: Naben DT240s, Speichen DT Aerolite, Felge Bontrager Rythm Pro Scandium. Dazu noch leichte Reifen, Tubeless, ... und schon wären ca. 700g eingespart. Das würde dem Gedanken _"TREK Remedy: zu gleichen Teilen Cross-Country und Downhill"_ Rechnung tragen. Es wäre dann halbwegs "ready to race".




Wie schwer der LRS ist kann ich momentan nicht genau sagen, muss ich nachwiegen wenn ich die Reifen unten hab. Hier  ein LRS mit gleichen Felgen und Naben nur mit anderen Speichen und der wiegt 1700g (eine Felge wiegt ca 425g soweit ich mich erinnere):

http://www.light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=112

 Wobei ich noch mal betonen muss: Die Edge-Felgen sind aus Carbon, aber steifer und fester als die meisten DH Laufräder. Der LRS ist das beste Beispiel dafür das Carbon bei gleichem Gewicht deutlich leistungsfähiger als Aluminium sein kann - wenn die Verarbeitung stimmt. Für Forstautobahnen sind die Dinger deutlich überdimensioniert (auch der Preis) - ich fahr sie in heftigstem Geröll, Stufen etc. und sie haben bisher nicht mal nennenswerte Kratzer!
Für heftigste Strecken UND Forstautobahnen- das sind sie genau richtig   - und kommen dem "ein Bike für alles"- Gedanken sehr nahe.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Oktober 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Wie schwer der LRS ist kann ich momentan nicht genau sagen, muss ich nachwiegen wenn ich die Reifen unten hab. Hier  ein LRS mit gleichen Felgen und Naben nur mit anderen Speichen und der wiegt 1700g (eine Felge wiegt ca 425g soweit ich mich erinnere):
> 
> http://www.light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=112
> 
> ...



Merci für die Info, da hast Du recht, für CC-mässiges-Training ist mir das dann zu teuer und überdimensioniert. Dir trotzdem viel Spass mit Deinem Hammerbike.


----------



## fuschnick (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi, bitte klärt mich mal kurz auf. Ist es richtig dass das 2010 Modell den gleichen Rahmen hat wie das alte? Ist der neue auch für 160er Gabeln zugelassen? Danke fürs Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (19. Oktober 2009)

Nein, der Rahmen ist leicht verändert. (Für mehr Infos schau hier im Thema etwa 10 Seiten vor, dort wurde das diskutiert)


----------



## gmk (19. Oktober 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Hi, bitte klärt mich mal kurz auf. Ist es richtig dass das 2010 Modell den gleichen Rahmen hat wie das alte? Ist der neue auch für 160er Gabeln zugelassen? Danke fürs Antworten.



ist leicht verändert
minimal kürzeres oberrohr, minimalst längere kettenstrebe
anderer dämpfer (doppelluftkammer wie am gary fisher roscoe)


----------



## PrimeX (19. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch nach wie vor noch ein Remedy 9 zu einem sehr guten Kurzs zu verkaufen!
Siehe Bikemarkt!


----------



## Flitsche (19. Oktober 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Einen *super Trek-Händler *hier in der Gegend kann ich Dir empfehlen. "*Stonebite*" in Sissach. Dort habe ich mein Bike gekauft, lasse es warten, reparieren und pflegen. Ein kompetenteres Team habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht kennengelernt.



danke fuer den tip. von den jungs hab ich schon viel gutes gehoert. aber mit follow-me bin ich bisher ganz gut gefahren (kenne den laden von der schneesportseite sehr gut) und es ist wesentlich naeher als sissach.


----------



## paul.lahner (20. Oktober 2009)

bei mir sind  jetzt auch die typischen remedy defekte aufgetreten:

die xt bremse stellt sich nur noch einseitig zurück

und die lyrik hat buchsenspiel..........

zum glück ist die saison so gut wie vorbei


----------



## portaledge (21. Oktober 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> bei mir sind  jetzt auch die typischen remedy defekte aufgetreten:
> 
> die xt bremse stellt sich nur noch einseitig zurück
> 
> ...



 Wieso Remedy spezifisch?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Oktober 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> zum glück ist die saison so gut wie vorbei



Du ärmster, jetzt wo der Winterpokal anfängt, geht der Spass doch weiter, oder hörst Du im Herbst/Winter/Frühling auf zu biken? Dann entgeht Dir was.





paul.lahner schrieb:


> bei mir sind  jetzt auch die typischen remedy defekte aufgetreten:



Das hat nichts mit dem Remedy zu tun, sondern mit "Shimano" und "Rock Shox"



paul.lahner schrieb:


> die xt bremse stellt sich nur noch einseitig zurück



Leider bei mir auch zum zweiten Mal. Beim erstan Mal wurden die Bremssättel auf Garantie getauscht. Jetzt wird wieder reklamiert. Schaun mer mal, was "Shimano" antworten wird.


----------



## Rischar (21. Oktober 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Du ärmster, jetzt wo der Winterpokal anfängt, geht der Spass doch weiter, oder hörst Du im Herbst/Winter/Frühling auf zu biken? Dann entgeht Dir was.
> 
> Richtig
> Ich verweise auf diesen alten Spruch: "Es gibt kein falsches Wetter, es gibt nur falsche Kleidung"
> ...


----------



## franzam (21. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich verweise auf diesen alten Spruch: "Es gibt kein falsches Wetter, es gibt nur falsche Kleidung"
> 
> 
> Das Einzige, was sich ändert, ist, dass es mehr wehtut, wenn man bei gefrorenem Boden stürzt




mmh, bei uns ist gefrorener Granit auch nicht härter als im Sommer


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. Oktober 2009)

... bike nie schneller, als Dein Schutzengel fliegen kann ... 

Wie wärs mit "angepasster Fahrweise" im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (23. Oktober 2009)

... okay, jetzt weiß ich, dass mein schutzengel eher langsam ist!
aber woher weiß ich, wie schnell er fliegen kann?


----------



## vox1980 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hey!
Bin neu hier im Forum und wollt mal schnell "Hallo" sagen 
Hab mir dieses Jahr im Sommer ein Cube LTD gekauft und bin damit quer durch den Schurrwald auf Arbeit gefahren. Hab mir jetzt ein Trek Remedy 8 bestellt damit ich fürs nächste Jahr auch die heftigeren Trails und die vielen verblockten Abfahrten hier im Schwobaländle rauf und runter pflügen kann! Freu mich schon rießig! Wochenends werd ich mir die Schwäbische Alb mal genauer angugen...
Bin richtig heiß auf das Remedy und denke für mein Streckenprofil hab ich mir genau das richtige bestellt...


----------



## speedos (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn jemand  noch ein 7er Remedy sucht, findet eins bei Fahrrad XXL Feld in Sankt Augustin bei Bonn. Ist Rahmengröße M = 17,5". Der Preis ist mit 2199 angegeben, wenn ich mich da im vorbeilaufen nicht verguckt habe...
*
*


----------



## Rischar (23. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch zum Remedy!

Wenn ich präsentieren darf: Phase 2 (das Foto ist nicht gut)






Und was habe ich dieses Mal verändert?
(Tipp: 3 neue Teile)


----------



## speedos (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich sehe eindeutig vier Teile


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Remedy!
> 
> Wenn ich präsentieren darf: Phase 2 (das Foto ist nicht gut)
> 
> ...



Neue Laufräder und neue Reifen
Was sind das für Laufräder Mavic Crossline?


----------



## Skydiver81 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi leute, hab mal eine kurze frage, werd mir auch die nächste woche das Remedy 8 zulegen, dort ist die shimano xt scheiben bremse montiert, hab hier aber noch meine "alte" juicy seven" rumliegen mit der ich sehr zufrieden war/bin. meint ihr ich sollte die gegen die xt austauschen? hatte an einem alten rad mal eine xt von 2006, mit der war ich gar nicht so zufrieden mit  der bremspower..


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2009)

welches Jahr ist, die Juicy? 
Mir hats die 07er an einer brutalen Stelle durchgeblasen -> harter Abgang


----------



## Skydiver81 (24. Oktober 2009)

ist von 2008, fand die von der dosierung und bremspower top..(203mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. Oktober 2009)

Dann nimm die


----------



## Rischar (25. Oktober 2009)

Mavic ist richtig, aber nicht Crossline, sondern eine Nummer stabiler 
Und zu den Reifen muss ich sagen: Dafür, dass sie weniger als 100gr schwerer sind, ist der Grip perfekt.


----------



## Skydiver81 (25. Oktober 2009)

wie seit ihr eigentlich mit der Lyrik 2step zufrieden??


----------



## TobyR (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi Skydiver
bestens! Die beste Gabel die ich kenne.
Grüsse


----------



## es geht auch an (25. Oktober 2009)

die performance der lyrik ist absolut top !!!!
die beste 160er luft gabel am markt (bzw.170er ab 2010) 

aber die verarbeitung des 2-step systems ist dann auch das schlechteste, was es am markt gibt.
ständig gibts da reklamationen (siehe forum)
meine war nach 2 wochen defekt und ließ sich nicht mehr absenken. jetzt habe ich auf garantie eine 2010er 
2-step erhalten.
diese macht jetzt aber auch schon wieder zicken und fährt nicht ganz auf 160 aus......

ich würde mir kein 2-step system mehr holen.....eher u-turn oder talas....


----------



## Lindy R8 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte nichts schlechtes über die Lyrik sagen, habe zwar auch die 2-Step Einheit tauschen müssen, bin jetzt 151500 hm gefahren und habe keine Probleme mit der Gabel, auch kein spiel in den Buchsen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (25. Oktober 2009)

Die gabel ansich ist auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht.
Aber bei mir ist seit vorhin auch die 2-Step Einheit "hinüber".
Lässt sich nur noch um ca 20mm absenken die Gabel.

Vor ca 2 Wochen hat die gGabel immer so ein seltsames klacken beim ausfedern von sich gegeben. Würde gerne mal wissen, ob das bei den anderen , die bisher den Defekt hatten, auch so war.
Das Klacken kommt auf jeden Fall aus der rechten Gabelseite.
Als ich es gehöhrt habe, hab Ich mir schon fast gedacht, das meine Forke dann demnächst auch das bekannte Problem hat.
Naja, dann gibts jetzt wohl erst mal ne Zwangspause 

MfG Manu


----------



## speedos (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage zu der Sattelstütze/Klemmung. Ich hab das Problem, dass die Stütze in der Tourenposition immer so ca. 3 - 6 mm auf der Tour absackt. Bis zur max. Auszugshöhe hab ich immer noch ca. 50 mm Platz, also sollte es nicht da drann liegen, dass die Stütze zu kurz ist. Im Moment hab ich eine Thomson Elite montiert, bei der Sattelstütze ist das nicht ganz so ausgeprägt wie bei der originalen Bontrager Stütze. Bringt es was, statt normalen Fett Montagepaste zu verwenden?! Mit verschieden Fettsorten, z.B. mit Teflon oder sonst was hab ich auch schon rumexperimentiert, aber das Ergebniss ist immer das selbe... 
Vor allem wundert mich auch, dass die Stütze immer um den selben Bereich absackt und nie wesentlich weiter. Fest genug anknallen, ist natürlich auch der Fall... Könnte mir auch einbilden, dass die Stütze minimales Spiel hat, wenn ich diese mit Kraft nach vorne und hinten bewege. Ist das bei anderen hier auch so  

Als letzte Möglichkeit wollte ich mal eine neue Sattelklemme mit hoffentlich höher Klemmkraft wie so was hier kaufen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k391/a3805/super-lock-35-sattelstuetzenklemme.html

oder

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k391/a3502/wuerger-sattelrohrschnellspanner-349-mm.html

ratlose Grüße...


----------



## es geht auch an (25. Oktober 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zu der Sattelstütze/Klemmung. Ich hab das Problem, dass die Stütze in der Tourenposition immer so ca. 3 - 6 mm auf der Tour absackt. Bis zur max. Auszugshöhe hab ich immer noch ca. 50 mm Platz, also sollte es nicht da drann liegen, dass die Stütze zu kurz ist. Im Moment hab ich eine Thomson Elite montiert, bei der Sattelstütze ist das nicht ganz so ausgeprägt wie bei der originalen Bontrager Stütze. Bringt es was, statt normalen Fett Montagepaste zu verwenden?! Mit verschieden Fettsorten, z.B. mit Teflon oder sonst was hab ich auch schon rumexperimentiert, aber das Ergebniss ist immer das selbe...
> Vor allem wundert mich auch, dass die Stütze immer um den selben Bereich absackt und nie wesentlich weiter. Fest genug anknallen, ist natürlich auch der Fall... Könnte mir auch einbilden, dass die Stütze minimales Spiel hat, wenn ich diese mit Kraft nach vorne und hinten bewege. Ist das bei anderen hier auch so
> 
> Als letzte Möglichkeit wollte ich mal eine neue Sattelklemme mit hoffentlich höher Klemmkraft wie so was hier kaufen:
> ...




habe die montagepaste für meinen schnellspanner am hinterrad verwendet und seitdem kann ich ihn mit normalen kraftaufwand schliessen.
soll um 30% fester schliessen, bei gleichen kraftaufwand lt.shimano.

das prob mit dem rutschenden sattelrohr habe ich nur, wenn der spanner nur handwarm angezogen ist.


----------



## mountainTobi (25. Oktober 2009)

hi speedos
Habe das Remedy seit einem Monat und habe das gleiche Problem wie du...
Ich habe den schnellspanner so festgezogen das ich ihn fast nich mehr aufkriege aber dann rutscht die stütze  auch nicht mehr...
Gruß


----------



## BikerDurden (26. Oktober 2009)

@rischar:

was hast du für einen Vorbau montiert bzw. was hast du für einen lenker? sieht sehr geil aus dein Bike 

ich mach mal heute abend (wenn von der Arbeit daheim) auch wieder ein Bild meiner Ausbaustufe..wobei die bei mir eigentlich abgeschlossen ist

Grüße


----------



## Rischar (26. Oktober 2009)

BikerDurden, 
Danke Danke.
Vorbau ist von ein 60mm-Bontrager (der Kürzeste, den sie im Trekstore hatten  ) und Lenker der Standartlenker.

Ich bin auf dein modifiziertes Remedy gespannt 


Das Einzige, was jetzt noch verändert wird, sind die Bremsen. Allerdings bin ich noch unschlüssig, welche es werden... Samstag in Bikepark Geisskopf habe ich wieder gemerkt, dass die Juicy für lange Abfahrten nicht ausreichen - ansonsten gute Bremsen.
Hat Jemand einen Vorschlag? Ich will mehr Bremskraft und konstantere Dauerleistung. Dazu sollten sich nicht extrem schwer sein; a la Gustav M.


----------



## bratapfel (26. Oktober 2009)

> Hat Jemand einen Vorschlag? Ich will mehr Bremskraft und konstantere Dauerleistung. Dazu sollten sich nicht extrem schwer sein; a la Gustav M.



Ne Elixir R hab ich z.Z. am Rad. 
Für meine Befürfnisse und speziell für längere Abfahrten reicht die aus - gute Bremsleistung - gut zu dosieren - und vorallem ich muss nicht wie verrückt am Hebel drücken, damit die ordentlich packt.
Speziell habe ich bei der Elixir auch eher das Gefühl, das die erst richtig geil packt, wenn die ein wenig auf Betriebstemperatur gekommen ist.
Des weiteren kommt es natürlich auch immer darauf an, ob du die ganze Zeit in den Eisen hängst und so die Bremsen unnötig überhitzen. 

mfg


----------



## BikerDurden (26. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hat Jemand einen Vorschlag? Ich will mehr Bremskraft und konstantere Dauerleistung. Dazu sollten sich nicht extrem schwer sein; a la Gustav M.



ich kann immer wieder nur die Hope Tech M4 anpreisen...hier gibt es jetzt auch matchmaker für shimano slx, xt, also kann man jetzt noch besser mit einem finger bremsen..ich hab damit knapp 3000hm abfahrt gemacht und das teil bremst super und bleibt auch super..was die allerdings im vergleich zu anderen wiegt weiß ich nicht..hab nicht verglichen..
also ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen..später wirst du sie ja auch noch sehen


----------



## Rischar (26. Oktober 2009)

Okay, die Spannung steigt... 

Die Elixir hatte ich eigentlich schon aus meinen Kopf gestrichen. Ich denke, der Unterschied zur Juicy 5 ist nicht sehr groß. Oder liege ich falsch? Ich meine, wenn schon neue Bremsen, dann auch welche, die um mehrere Levels besser sind...

Hope Tech M4 habe ich auch schon angedacht. Nur ist sie, sehe ich gerade, 100 Euro teuerer als die Elixir.
Was bedeutet "schwimmend" und "Stahlscheibe" bei den verschiedenen Versionen?
siehe hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/a...0b55c0c767ba73&keywords=Hope+Tech+M4&x=27&y=9


----------



## Lindy R8 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir die Elixir CR montiert und die ist echt der Hammer!!! 
Super zu dosieren, satte und konstante Bremsleistung egal was du ihr "antust". Haben auch einige DH/FR Bikes drauf, ist aber nicht so schwer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (26. Oktober 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zu der Sattelstütze/Klemmung. Ich hab das Problem, dass die Stütze in der Tourenposition immer so ca. 3 - 6 mm auf der Tour absackt. Bis zur max. Auszugshöhe hab ich immer noch ca. 50 mm Platz, also sollte es nicht da drann liegen, dass die Stütze zu kurz ist. Im Moment hab ich eine Thomson Elite montiert, bei der Sattelstütze ist das nicht ganz so ausgeprägt wie bei der originalen Bontrager Stütze. Bringt es was, statt normalen Fett Montagepaste zu verwenden?! Mit verschieden Fettsorten, z.B. mit Teflon oder sonst was hab ich auch schon rumexperimentiert, aber das Ergebniss ist immer das selbe...
> Vor allem wundert mich auch, dass die Stütze immer um den selben Bereich absackt und nie wesentlich weiter. Fest genug anknallen, ist natürlich auch der Fall... Könnte mir auch einbilden, dass die Stütze minimales Spiel hat, wenn ich diese mit Kraft nach vorne und hinten bewege. Ist das bei anderen hier auch so
> 
> 
> ...




Hab heute mal Versuchsweise Montagepaste auf die Sattelstütze, Schnellspanner und im Sattelrohr aufgetragen.
Das ergebniss ist jetzt eher zweitrangig, denn jetzt knarzt und knackt die Stütze mehr als erbärmlich, wenn ich diese mit Kraft nach vorne und wieder nach hinten bewege... Werd die Pampe erstmal drauflassen und hoffen, dass das knarzen/knacken wieder verschwindet, wenn die Kunststoffpartikel sich plattgedrückt haben.


----------



## BikerDurden (26. Oktober 2009)

servus 

anbei mal ein paar bilder..leider nur aus meiner TG...

ich hoff es gefällt trotzdem

Grezzi Tille


----------



## sramx9 (26. Oktober 2009)

Mit so einer Dreckschleuder kann ich auch dienen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




War NACH der Grobwäsche an der Talstation


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> BikerDurden,
> Danke Danke.
> Vorbau ist von ein 60mm-Bontrager (der Kürzeste, den sie im Trekstore hatten  ) und Lenker der Standartlenker.
> 
> ...



Die neue Formula one finde ich nicht schlecht, auch vom Desgin und der Ergonomie

Gruss Marco


----------



## BikerDurden (26. Oktober 2009)

hey sram..

du hast aber bestimmt nicht mit so viel liebe den dreck ans rad geworfen wie ich 

so wer will mir denn jetzt mal meine veränderungen nennen?


----------



## sramx9 (26. Oktober 2009)

Oh doch - jedes einzelne Korn und jede Tannennadel wohl überlegt und sauber platziert


----------



## Rischar (27. Oktober 2009)

@BikerDurden
Ich versuch's mal:
-Laufräder (welche sind das?)
-Reifen: Vorne Muddy Mary, Hinten Fat Albert
-Hope Tech M4
-Ergon Enduro Griffe (Sehr gute Dinger!)
-Sattel: Troy Lee?
-Tachohalterung 
-Lenker: Reverse Components

Leider fehlt n Foto von der Seite. Man kann im Kurbeln und Tretlagerbereich nicht gut erkennen...


----------



## sramx9 (27. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt - die ErgonGriffe habe ich auch - gesehen ???


----------



## BikerDurden (27. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> @BikerDurden
> Ich versuch's mal:
> -Laufräder (welche sind das?)
> -Reifen: Vorne Muddy Mary, Hinten Fat Albert
> ...



wow,

gut erkannt...
sattel ist Troy Lee..
LRS DT Swiss EX 1750
ergon griffe super geil..
aber ich habe auch noch das Gabelrohr gekürzt und nur noch einen spacer..sprich tiefere front kommt auch super gut..
matchmaker hab ich auch noch..also ich bin so echt zufrienden mit dem bike..muss jetzt mal noch einen neune lenker kaufen da meiner bissle verbogen ist... aber sonst passt alles 

also hast ja fast alles endeckt, super
Kurbel habe ich standard SLX aber nur 2 KB und Bashguard..Carbon Kettenführung kommt noch..mussn kumpel noch fertig machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (27. Oktober 2009)

Danke 
Dein Rad macht echt n sehr feinen Eindruck! Gefällt mir gut.

Nochmal zu den Bremsen. Hast du sie schon mal im Park benutzt?


----------



## BikerDurden (27. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Danke
> Dein Rad macht echt n sehr feinen Eindruck! Gefällt mir gut.
> 
> Nochmal zu den Bremsen. Hast du sie schon mal im Park benutzt?




danke danke...
yoar in wildbad wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich dort nur wenige teile der DH 2 und biker cross gefahren bin.. hatte aber auch nioch ein 140mm ghost..jetzt würd ich alles fahren *reusper reusper*


----------



## Rischar (27. Oktober 2009)

hehe. das kenne ich.
Vor mehreren Jahren bin ich - total ahnungslos - den Downhill in Leogang mit meinen CC-Rad (80mm vorne) gefahren. Aber bei der ersten Kurve bin ich fast rausgeflogen!  da erkannte ich, wieso es verschiedene Bike-Klassen gibt und, dass gute räder eben teuerer sind 

JETZT würde ich (natürlich) auch alles fahren - fast alles 


Aber wie haben sich die M4 Bremsen im Park geschlagen?


----------



## BikerDurden (27. Oktober 2009)

du die waren gut..nach mehreren stunden fahrt keinerlei probleme..

also ich kann sie nur empfehlen..kumpel von mir, hat die m4 seit 6 jahren und hat sie neulich zum 1.mal entlüften müssen..also hope macht da einen richtig guten job..


----------



## franzam (27. Oktober 2009)

warum sollte ne Brems im Park Probleme machen? wenn schon, dann in den Alpen in einer technischen Abfahrt auf der man immer auf der Bremse stehen muß.


----------



## BikerDurden (27. Oktober 2009)

@franzamr:

ich hab damit auch schon in Bad Urach und in Glems keine Probleme..und in Urrach haben wir einen 58 serbentienen trail mit hinterrad versetzten...auch keine probleme..bei 3000hm abfahrt auf übelsten steinen und speedstücken keine probleme..also ich für mich liebe die Hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (27. Oktober 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> warum sollte ne Brems im Park Probleme machen? wenn schon, dann in den Alpen in einer technischen Abfahrt auf der man immer auf der Bremse stehen muß.



Ganz einfach, weil du im Park von morgens bis abends den Berg runter fährst und da ich kein Sam Hill bin, bremse ich auch - gelegentlich 
Da zeigt sich definitiv, ob eine Bremse wirklich gut ist oder nicht. Meine Juicy 5 beispielsweise ist keine extrem gute Bremse. Sie ist nicht schlecht. Keine Frage. Aber ich will/brauche eben eine Bessere.



Aber die M 4 hört sich gut an! Was muss ich da ausgeben und welche Version ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja, kommt schon ein wenig auf den Park auch an

G.


----------



## Rischar (27. Oktober 2009)

Am Samstag der geisskopf'sche Downhill...

Aber was ist bitte ein "Moorhuhn" zum DH lernen?


----------



## speedos (27. Oktober 2009)

Mit ner neuen Bremsanlage bin ich auch am liebäugeln... Die Avid Juicy 5 ist schon ganz ok, aber nachdem ich mal das 9er Remedy von nem Kumpel den ganzen Tag gefahren bin, weiß ich was besser ist  
Der Druckpunkt von der Avid Elixir CR ist schon um einiges knackiger und vor allem auch noch fein dosierbar. Feine Bremse halt...
Hat denn schon mal jemand mit anderen Belägen an der Avid Juicy 5 rumexperimentiert?!
 
Die Bremsanlagen von Hope find ich vor allem optisch sehr ansprechend. Mit den gefrästen Oberflächen und so Highlights wie gelochte Bremshebel zur Gewichtsersparniss, schwimmende/Innenbelüftete Bremscheiben lassen das Herz eines gelernten Industriemechanikers höher schlagen 
Was mich nur zaudern lässt, sind die Erfahrungen, die ein Bekannter von mir gemacht hat. Hatte immer mit wandernden Druckpunkt zu kämpfen gehabt, auch die Nachbesserung von Hope hatte nix gebracht... Hat die Hope dann entnervt zum Händler zurück gebracht und fährt jetzt eine Code 5 ohne Probleme. Weiß leider nicht, um welche Hope Bremse es sich gehandelt hat. Kann aber auch ein absoluter Ausnahmefall gewesen sein...


----------



## franzam (27. Oktober 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, kommt schon ein wenig auf den Park auch an
> 
> G.



bei mir nicht, ich brems immer zuviel


----------



## Rischar (28. Oktober 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Die Bremsanlagen von Hope find ich vor allem optisch sehr ansprechend. Mit den gefrästen Oberflächen und so Highlights wie gelochte Bremshebel zur Gewichtsersparniss, schwimmende/Innenbelüftete Bremscheiben lassen das Herz eines gelernten Industriemechanikers höher schlagen
> 
> 
> Hat die Hope dann entnervt zum Händler zurück gebracht und fährt jetzt eine Code 5 ohne Probleme. Weiß leider nicht, um welche Hope Bremse es sich gehandelt hat. Kann aber auch ein absoluter Ausnahmefall gewesen sein...
> [/SIZE]



Ja, ich finde sie auch super hübsch!


Aber frag ihn doch mal, welche Bremse besser ist: Eine Hope oder die Code? Würde mich sehr interessieren...


----------



## Feldstecher (28. Oktober 2009)

Hope M4 
Stahlscheibe & Kunstoffleitung
vorne 203 & hinten 183
und ruhe ist !!!!
http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=8c3c30136d27e0abc3096b45f5610b22


----------



## FRbiker (29. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Remedy!
> 
> Wenn ich präsentieren darf: Phase 2 (das Foto ist nicht gut)
> 
> ...



Sehr geiles Teil aber was du vieleicht noch verändern könntest ist ein Schaltwerk mit kurzen Käfig. Du fährst doch vorn 1fach, da braucht du keine so hohe Schaltkapazität, dir fliegt nur unnütz die Kette hin und her bei dem laaagen Käfig...
mir gefallen die Remedys 

Fährst du mit dem 1fach Kettenblatt auch Touren oder ist das nur für den Park und Stadteinsatz?


----------



## Rischar (29. Oktober 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Teil aber was du vieleicht noch verändern könntest ist ein Schaltwerk mit kurzen Käfig. Du fährst doch vorn 1fach, da braucht du keine so hohe Schaltkapazität, dir fliegt nur unnütz die Kette hin und her bei dem laaagen Käfig...
> mir gefallen die Remedys
> 
> Fährst du mit dem 1fach Kettenblatt auch Touren oder ist das nur für den Park und Stadteinsatz?



Danke Danke 
Der kurze Käfig ist eine gute Idee...
Bisher fahre ich alles mit diesem Setup; lange Touren nicht und in der Stadt fahre ich auch nicht  Ich habe lange überlegt, ob es Sinn macht und bin lange nur mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt gefahren. Da habe ich gesehen, dass es auch wunderbar mit einem KB geht. Im Endeffekt ist das Rad sogar leichter geworden.

Und wenn dir die Remedys so gefallen, besorg dir auch eins!


----------



## FRbiker (29. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Und wenn dir die Remedys so gefallen, besorg dir auch eins!



 ja ja dann aber nur ein 7 der 8er.. mal sehen
erst mal werde ich an meinem Bike auch auf 1fach vorn umrüsten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (29. Oktober 2009)

also wiegesagt, fahr einfach mal eine Zeit lang auf dem mittleren KB und dann entscheide, ob dir ein KB reicht


----------



## sramx9 (29. Oktober 2009)

da ich auch am überlegen bin das große KB zu demontieren - was für ein mittleres würdet ihr fahren ?
berge sind hier ja eher selten. also könnte auch das kleine etwas wachsen.


----------



## Rischar (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre eins mit 34 Zähnen (Standart sind 32 beim Mittleren). Einen Unterschied merke ich definitiv nicht.

sramx9, also willst du auf zwei neue KB wechseln und etwas mehr Zähne als vorher wählen?
Dann würde ich das kleine KB und das mittlere KB um je 2 bis 4 Zähne "erhöhen". Je nachdem wie schnell du bergab unterwegs bist, kannst du beim Mittleren noch mehr Zähne wählen, so dass du bei extrem schnellen Abfahrten immer noch Gas geben kannst


----------



## sramx9 (29. Oktober 2009)

danke für diese erste empfehlung - "extrem" schnell bergab wird es bei mir mit dem remi eher nicht.


----------



## FRbiker (29. Oktober 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> also wiegesagt, fahr einfach mal eine Zeit lang auf dem mittleren KB und dann entscheide, ob dir ein KB reicht



Ich fahre jetzt schon sehr lange eine 2fach Kombi 22/36  und hab schon lange überlegt das kleine KB zu eliminieren. Deswegen fallen mir Enduros mit 1fach KB vorne immer schnell ins Auge (so wie deins)  Umwerfer, Züge, Trigger, Bashgurd, 22erKB und Shaman2fach Führung sind schon abmontiert (wiegten übrigens 529g zusammen). Jetzt geht es nur noch darum eine schöne Kefü zu bauen, soll schließlich noch viel leichter werden. Bis jetzt hab ich mir überlegt die e13 LG1 umzubauen, Grundplatte aus Carbon und Führung oben und unten aus drehmeln.


----------



## Rischar (30. Oktober 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> danke für diese erste empfehlung - "extrem" schnell bergab wird es bei mir mit dem remi eher nicht.



Dito 
Deshalb reichen mir auch "nur" 34 Zähne



FRbiker schrieb:


> etzt geht es nur noch darum eine schöne Kefü zu bauen, soll schließlich noch viel leichter werden. Bis jetzt hab ich mir überlegt die e13 LG1 umzubauen, Grundplatte aus Carbon und Führung oben und unten aus drehmeln.



Ich habe die e.13 LS1 (die LG1 war mir zu teuer). Aber die LG1 ist doch auch so schon sehr leicht; laut Hersteller 169 gr. Wieviel erhoffst du dir zu sparen?

Der Einbau der e.13 war etwas kompliziert (eventuell würde ich jetzt eine andere Marke wählen), aber sie funktioniert sehr gut!


----------



## FRbiker (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ich will auf jeden Fall bei +100g landen. Wo hast du denn das Gewicht der LG1 her, ich bin bei 216g ohne Taco http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/data/529/e13_lg1_widebackplate_iscg_old.jpg? Aber ich könnte auch die LS1 nehmen da ich die Grundplatte ja eh gegen ein Carbon austaschen will, obere und unterre Führung sind ja die selben. Es steht auch noch die MRP für mich zur auswahl, mal schauen...


----------



## sramx9 (30. Oktober 2009)

@ rischar ich tendiere zu 24 / 36 - und dann kefü dran. das kleine KB benötige ich hier oben zwar auch nicht - aber in den Alpen finde ich es recht hilfreich.


----------



## FRbiker (30. Oktober 2009)

"ach sorry Rischar" muss mich mal verbessern das ist ja schon die neue LG1 mit integrierten Taco. Die wieg ja wirklich nur 169g! Bei den ganzen Grams muss man erst mal durchsteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (31. Oktober 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ rischar ich tendiere zu 24 / 36 - und dann kefü dran. das kleine KB benötige ich hier oben zwar auch nicht - aber in den Alpen finde ich es recht hilfreich.



24 und 36 klingt sinnvoll. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, fahr doch mal ein Rad mit dieser Kombination. Vielleicht hilft dir das bei deiner Wahl...

Klar, richtige Alpentouren wäre nur mit einem KB brutal. Deshalb würde ich entweder wieder auf 3 KB umrüsten oder je nach Strecke mein CC-Rad wählen...



FRbiker schrieb:


> "ach sorry Rischar" muss mich mal verbessern das ist ja schon die neue LG1 mit integrierten Taco. Die wieg ja wirklich nur 169g! Bei den ganzen Grams muss man erst mal durchsteigen


Ja, genau  
Deshalb war ich erstaunt, wo du dort noch Gewicht sparen willst...


----------



## sramx9 (31. Oktober 2009)

@ rischar 
bin eben mal bewusst mehr mit dem mittleren (32er) blatt gefahren. denke 36 sind ideal. da ich aber auch hier viel touren fahren sind 2 blätter pflicht. auch in den alpen will ich das remi nicht missen. sonst könnte ich ja das hardtail nehmen.
aber eine kefü brauche ich - war eben DH-fahren. kette ist bestimmt 5 mal runtergeflogen


----------



## Skydiver81 (1. November 2009)

Hi
hab seit gesterna uch ein Remedy 8, nur leiter waren keine Manuals dabei, auf der Sram seite gibt schon die 2010er Produkte, hat jemand die Manuals als pdf, oder nen link von den 2009er Gabe und Dämpfer ( Lyrik 2-Step und Fox RP23).

Wär super


----------



## Rischar (1. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ rischar
> auch in den alpen will ich das remi nicht missen. sonst könnte ich ja das hardtail nehmen.



Ich entschuldige mich. Wie kam mir nur der Gedanke, ein anderes Rad fahren zu wollen ??


----------



## TobyR (1. November 2009)

Grüss Euch zusammen
was fährt Ihr denn so für Pedale an Euren Remmys?
Ich fahre zur Zeit die CB Mallet2 mit einem stabilen Tourenschuh ( Speiseeis).
An meinem Big Hit fahre ich NC17 Flats mit Five10 Schuhen. Bin am überlegen ob ich die gleiche Kombi auch am Remmy fahren soll. 
Ich vermute aber das dadurch die Tourentauglichkeit etwas abnimmt, aber die Allroundeigenschaften im Technischen Trail besser werden.......
Brauch noch ein paar Meinungen zur eigenen Meinungsbildung ;-)
Grüsse Toby


----------



## sramx9 (1. November 2009)

@ rischar 
ich verzeihe dir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    fahre in den alpen ja auch verschiedene strecken - jeden tag wieder zum hotel zurück - also kein AC. ab und an wäre da ein cc sinnvoller - aber lieber die 3 kg mitschleppen als einmal den FW oder die fahreigenschaften missen müssen.

@tobyR
hatte erst specialized LoPro II - sch...dinger - jetzt bigearl ( siehe album )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (1. November 2009)

schon immer Shimano PD-M636 Pedale, funktionieren immer zuverlässig, das schon 13jahre


----------



## Lindy R8 (1. November 2009)

hab die Mallet 1 und benutze auch manchmal den 5/10 Schuh, bin Touren bis 1900hm so gefahren und war recht zufrieden. Nur bei wirklich steilen stücken ist es ein kleiner Nachteil das mann nicht richtig "ziehen" kann.


----------



## franzam (1. November 2009)

AM Speiseeis Flatpedale und am R9 die XTR Klickies. Werd im Winter aber auch hier auf Flats umsteigen.


----------



## TobyR (1. November 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich werde am Remmy auch auf Flats umsteigen. Die Bigf Earl sind mir aber ein wenig zu schwer. Vielleicht auch NC17 oder Straitline.
@Lindy du fährst mit dem 5/10 auf nem Mallet? Da geht doch ständig der Klickeinsatz im weg rum ?

Grüsse Tobi


----------



## Rischar (1. November 2009)

Shimano DX (Flats)


Und ich muss einfach nochmal loswerden, wie geil sich das Remedy fährt!


----------



## speedos (1. November 2009)

TobyR schrieb:


> Grüss Euch zusammen
> was fährt Ihr denn so für Pedale an Euren Remmys?
> Ich fahre zur Zeit die CB Mallet2 mit einem stabilen Tourenschuh ( Speiseeis).
> An meinem Big Hit fahre ich NC17 Flats mit Five10 Schuhen. Bin am überlegen ob ich die gleiche Kombi auch am Remmy fahren soll.
> ...



Fahr auch eine Kombination aus NC-17 Sudpin3 und Five Ten Impact2 low. Hatte zwar auch bedenken, was die uphill,- und Tourentauglichkeit angeht. Aber komme immer noch die meisten Anstiege hoch, mit Klickies ging das vorher auch nicht wesentlich besser... 
Nach einen guten Stunt über den Lenker dieses Jahr, hat sich das Thema Klickies am Enduro oder ein All Mountain für mich erledigt!
Wenn nur noch bei nem CC Rad oder auf der Straße.


----------



## sramx9 (1. November 2009)

jepp - schwer sind sie ( kann ich auch nachvollziehen ) - war mir aber nach dem reinfall mit den loPro`s egal


----------



## Lindy R8 (1. November 2009)

@TobyR: du fährst mit dem 5/10 auf nem Mallet? Da geht doch ständig der Klickeinsatz im weg rum ?

nur ein bisschen spürt man, da er nicht wirklich viel über das Pedal heraus steht!


----------



## Scherbi123 (2. November 2009)

hat von euch eigentlich schon einer einen slopestyle-aufbau probiert?
wenn ja, welche teile habt ihr verwendet und was war euer set up?


----------



## Rischar (2. November 2009)

hmmm. Was genau verstehst du unter Slopestyle-Aufbau?
Ich fahre kein Slopestyle, der Aufbau beim Remedy wäre doch einfach nur ein straffes Fahrwerk (Gabel und Dämpfer kannst du ja entsprechend einstellen), stabile Komponenten und auf Uphill-Fähigkeiten wird verzichtet, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bratapfel (2. November 2009)

rischar schrieb:


> hmmm. Was genau verstehst du unter slopestyle-aufbau?
> Ich fahre kein slopestyle, der aufbau beim remedy wäre doch einfach nur ein straffes fahrwerk (gabel und dämpfer kannst du ja entsprechend einstellen), stabile komponenten und auf uphill-fähigkeiten wird verzichtet, richtig?



right !


----------



## clemson (3. November 2009)

The 2010 Remedy 9.9 Carbon in Moab
http://nsmb.com/3355-the-2010-remedy-99-carbon/

Trek's Scratch in Moab
http://nsmb.com/3351-treks-scratch-in-moab/


----------



## Rischar (3. November 2009)

bratapfel schrieb:


> right !



Dann habe ich wohl - ohne es zu wollen - ein Slopestyle-Remedy


----------



## sramx9 (3. November 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wohl - ohne es zu wollen - ein Slopestyle-Remedy


 
dann wollen wir ( zumindest ich ) aber auch dein slopestyleRemedy in slopestyleaction sehen


----------



## Rischar (3. November 2009)

Hier würde ich gerne mal zugreifen





und hier auch 






Ich versuche es mal, aber Slopestyle ist das nicht, oder?


----------



## BikerDurden (3. November 2009)

hey rischar,

kannst du mir mal schnell sagen wie du dich mit deinem Vorbau fühlst ich überleg mir grad den syntace superforce in 60mm oder 45mm mit 6° zu kaufen..

wie bist du mit 60mm zufrieden??

Danke..

übrigens deine Bilder sind super geil wo hast die gemacht??


----------



## portaledge (3. November 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> wie bist du mit 60mm zufrieden??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> bin zwar nicht rischar, hab selber auch zuerst auf 60mm gewechselt, bin dann aber jetzt doch auf 40mm 0° umgestiegen. Das Handling gefällt mir jetzt viel Besser - noch agiler. Bin nur gerade verhindert auch so schöne Bilder von meinem Remedy zu schicken - Bänderriss...


----------



## Skydiver81 (3. November 2009)

rüstet jemand von euch eigentlich auf den neuen Fox Dämpfer um?
klingt ja interessant...


----------



## Rischar (3. November 2009)

Jau, das Handling ist um einiges besser. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich den 60mm Vorbau von Anfang an habe. Allerdings weiß ich von meinem CC-Rad, wie enorm sich die Agilität beim kürzeren Vorbau erhöht. Wie groß der Unterschied zwischen 45 und 60mm ist, weiß ich nicht.

Danke für die Bilder, aber die ersten Beiden sind von pinkbike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## portaledge (4. November 2009)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> rüstet jemand von euch eigentlich auf den neuen Fox Dämpfer um?
> klingt ja interessant...




Meinst du den neuen RP23 abgestimmt auf das Remedy 2010? Ich überlege eher auf eine DHX Air oder DHX RC4 umzusteigen. Damit hoffe ich noch ein bisschen mehr Endprogression zu bekommen. Aber ein Frage des Geldes, und vielleicht gibts einfach ein neues Bike nur fürs Grobe


----------



## bikeop (4. November 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> The 2010 Remedy 9.9 Carbon in Moab
> http://nsmb.com/3355-the-2010-remedy-99-carbon/
> ....


 

zit:  "...would have preferred a 36...." (fork)

gabeldowngrade 2010 wegen ~500g nicht rotierender masse. noch immer schade.  aber mir wurscht....

weiss eigentlich jemand ob der 2010er remedy alurahmen schwerer ist als sein vorgänger?


----------



## sramx9 (4. November 2009)

@rischar
So - Kettenblätter ( 24+36) bestellt. Ebenso Truvativ Shiftguide und NC17 Bashguard.
Bin gespannt.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Rischar (4. November 2009)

Sauber.
Wenn sie montiert sind, schieß doch mal n Foto und berichte, wie sie sich fahren


----------



## sramx9 (4. November 2009)

jepp


----------



## Skydiver81 (4. November 2009)

@portaledge ja der neue Fox Float RP-23 w/proprietary Trek DRCV mit den 2kammern, 
mal schauen was der einzeln kostet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy78 (7. November 2009)

Hi,

wer noch ein wenig gefahrenes & viel gepflegtes, mit XTR Hebeln,Kette,2.4er NNs gepimtes (April) 2009er Remedy 7 21,5" haben möchte oder jemanden kennt der sich dafür interessiert, möge sich melden.


----------



## Hans (7. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich könnte eventuell ein Remedy 8, Modell 2009 mit Lyric 2-Step zum Preis von 2600,00 Euro bekommen.

Ein solches
http://www.yatego.com/bikeshop2000/p,49d3c8e4c733b,45ffb56b671611_5,trek-remedy-8

Habe ein paar Fragen an die Profis hier:

- passt der Preis
- ich bin 1,74 m - da sollte das 17,5" passen, oder ?
- funktioniert eigentlich die Lyric jetzt ?

Hat von Euch jemand schon das Remedy und das Liteville 301 im Vergleich gefahren? Das 301 müßte dann weichen.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## sramx9 (7. November 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Sauber.
> Wenn sie montiert sind, schieß doch mal n Foto und berichte, wie sie sich fahren



Foto schon mal jetzt. Fahrbericht folgt.





Gruß
Jörg


----------



## speedos (7. November 2009)

Ja... sieht nett aus 

Hast du den dreifach Umwerfer nur neu eingestellt oder den auch getauscht und vor allem würde mich interessieren, ob ich 22 + 36 Zähne noch geschaltet bekomme?!
Was hat der ganze spaß im etwa gekostet?

Grüße Sascha


----------



## sramx9 (7. November 2009)

Danke
Ist der alte umwerfer. KB sind 24 / 36 - aber 22 / 36 SOLL er wohl auch schalten. Habe das kleine eher wegen dem shiftguide genommen, da der für 24/36  ausgelegt ist.
Kosten:
kleines KB truvativ alu: 10,80
"großes"   truvativ alu: 25,95
shiftguide:                 39,95
Alles im megabike-laden vor Ort bestellt ( Dienstagnachmittag dort gewesen und Do abgeholt, Kosten naja. Hatte aber auch keine Lust bei 3 Anbietern zu bestellen ).
bashguard: bike - mailorder ( weil ich da was nettes haben wollte ): 34,90 inkl. Versand
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## speedos (7. November 2009)

Dann berichte mal nach erster Ausfahrt, ob du die 2 Zähne mehr vorne merkst... 
An meine 11/34er Kassete hab ich mich z.B. sehr schnell gewöhnt  Die ordentlichen Klettereigenschaften möchte ich mir auf jeden Fall erhalten.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## sramx9 (7. November 2009)

Musst du bis nächstes jahr warten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



brauche das kleine schwarze eigentlich nur in den alpen - nicht hier oben


----------



## speedos (7. November 2009)

Ok... bei dir da oben ist es ja mit den Bergen noch dünner gesäht als hier bei mir im Köln/Bonner Raum 
Aber hier gibt es doch schon so einiges, wo gute Klettereigneschaften gefragt sind. Das Siebengebirge und die Eifel können einen/mir auch ordentlich was abverlangen. Bei der 7Gebirgsrunde kommen da auf 30 km locker 1000 Hm, je nach streckenführung. Das Könnte ich nie und nimmer nur mit einem Kettenblatt fahren.


----------



## sramx9 (7. November 2009)

Bungsberg: 168m ü.NN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Portalkräne der HDW ( Werft in Kiel ) haben 110m ab Boden - aber da kommste auch mit nem 22er KB nicht raufgefahren


----------



## Rischar (7. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Foto schon mal jetzt. Fahrbericht folgt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! Passt farblich gut zum Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (7. November 2009)

Der Gedanke kam mir auch als ich ihn gesehen habe


----------



## portaledge (8. November 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Ja... sieht nett aus
> 
> Hast du den dreifach Umwerfer nur neu eingestellt oder den auch getauscht und vor allem würde mich interessieren, ob ich 22 + 36 Zähne noch geschaltet bekomme?!
> Was hat der ganze spaß im etwa gekostet?
> ...




Hi Speedos,

ich fahr an meinem R9 22-36 mit einem 36KB von Mountaingoat in Kombination mit einem XTR Umwerfer und einer Shaman Enduro KeFü - bisher einwandfrei.


----------



## gmk (9. November 2009)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> @portaledge ja der neue Fox Float RP-23 w/proprietary Trek DRCV mit den 2kammern,
> mal schauen was der einzeln kostet..



den wirds im aftermarket nicht geben
gibts auch nur fürs roscoe(gary fisher) und remedy


----------



## P-Sionic (10. November 2009)

Hallo, mal ne Frage an die Experten hier:

Kann man in das 2010er Remedy (Vorteil ISCG für Hammerschmidt und DRCV Dämpfer)  ne 36 Talas rein bauen? sollte doch der beste Kompromiss aus 2009 Federweg/Einsatzbereich und 2010er Performance sein.

Dazu: Gibt es eine Änderung der Rahmenfreigabe bzw. hat sich da etwas an der Materialdicke/Geo geändert?

Erkenn auf den Fotos leider nur, dass die Verstärkung zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr nun  "höher" ausgelegt ist...

MEINUNGEN??? ERFAHRUNGEN???


----------



## sramx9 (10. November 2009)

Remedy ??? ISCG Aufnahme ????


----------



## gmk (10. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Remedy ??? ISCG Aufnahme ????



ein neues modell machts möglich
http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/remedy/remedy8/


> Rahmen:
> Alpha Red Aluminum w/ABP Race, Full Floater, E2 tapered head tube, magnesium EVO Link, oversized pivot bearings, *ISCG03 mounts*, replaceable derailleur hanger, 150mm travel


----------



## Rischar (10. November 2009)

interessant! das wusste ich auch nicht.

Wieso haben die jetzt das neue - (minimal) leichtere und weniger stabile - Remedy mit einer ISCG Aufnahme ausgestattet und nicht schon vorher?


----------



## sramx9 (10. November 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> interessant! das wusste ich auch nicht.
> 
> Wieso haben die jetzt das neue - (minimal) leichtere und weniger stabile - Remedy mit einer ISCG Aufnahme ausgestattet und nicht schon vorher?


 
*DAS* habe ich mich gerade auch gefragt. Als das Scratch angekündigt wurde, konnte ich nachvollziehen warum das 09er Remi keine hat. Warum das weichgespülte Remi jetzt doch eine bekommt =  

Bei den Bikes bei Jehle war auch noch keine Rede von ISCG. Schade, dass sie es nicht schon beim alten Remi gemacht haben.


----------



## Paolo (10. November 2009)

Ist der Rahmen nicht sowieso fast gleich geblieben? Dann braucht man doch nur eine andere Gabel (z.B. Lyrik) einzubauen und schon hat man wieder das 09er Remedy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (10. November 2009)

hmm, also ich steh da momentan vor nem ähnlichen Problem und im Prinzip kann man sagen, dass es fast so stimmt. 

Allerdings hat sich die Geometrie minimal verändert:
-Oberrohr minimal kürzer, 
-sitzrohrwinkel minimal anderst, 
-lenkwinkel, bedingt durch die niedriger bauende Gabel anderst (sollte aber mit ner 36er Gabel wieder fast identisch sein)
- Hinterbau bissl länger glaub ich

Das is aber alles meiner Meinung nach nicht so wild, ABER
wenn Du Dir ne 36 talas oder ne Lyrik reinmachen willst hast halt wohl oder übel unnötige Mehrkosten, die mich bissl ärgern , da Du dann erstens eine 32 Talas rumliegen hast, die sich wahrscheinlich wegen dem konischen Steuerrohr nicht soo gut verkaufen lässt und außerdem brauchst wahrscheinlich noch ne andere Nabe, da Du die Gabel ja wahrscheinlich mit ner 20mm steckachse fahren willst und die nabe ja für ein 15mm "steckachsenimmtat" is. 
weiteres Problem tut sich auf, falls man oben genanntes umgehen möchte:
Trek bietet netterweise laut Händlerkatalog in jeder serie imer nur das high end modell als Rahmenkit an, was im Fall des Remedy das 9.9er carbon is :-/

so far mein stand. bin deshalb momentan bissl ratlos, dabei hatte ich mir des doch alles schon soo schön ausgemalt


----------



## hardcorehaude (10. November 2009)

würde mich auch interessieren, ob die was am rahmen geändert haben - oder nun einfach das rad mit der 32er ausliefern um im gravity sektor das scratch zu etablieren.
eine frage hab ich noch zum 2009er:
brauch einen dämpfer (200mm ebl ist klar) fürs radl - aber welchen?
den rs monarch 4.2 gibt es z.b. in 5 versionen ... light, medium, heavy plattform, bzw. light medium compression.
oder passt z.b. jeder fox rp23 mit 200er ebl und 57mm hub?
merci!


----------



## Rischar (10. November 2009)

Man kann es noch wiederholen: Diese Erweiterung der Produktpalette, (nur) um auch wirklich jede Nische des Marktes abzugreifen, nervt


----------



## sramx9 (10. November 2009)

na ja - ein freerider fehlt ja anscheinend immer noch. ich out mich und schließe mich mal der meinung in der "bike" an, dass das scratch keiner ist.


----------



## Rischar (10. November 2009)

Ich würde das 2009 Session FR Model als Freerider bezeichnen.

Was schreibt die Bike genau?


----------



## sramx9 (10. November 2009)

Ich zitiere mal das fazit ( ja ich bin hoch gerannt - habe das heft geholt - und tippe mir nun die finger wund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
...."wer fähr das scratch ? 
ganz klar - der enduro pilot
es kann auf keinen fall die lücke zum downhil-bike komplett überbrücken und es gleichzeitig mit freeride-bikes der 180mm federwegsklasse aufnehmen. ....." zitat ende.

das session fr finde ich schon fast etwas heavy für einen freerider.
wie ich eben in einem anderen thread geschrieben habe: meiner meinung nach hätte sie das remi lassen sollen und das scratch etwas konsequenter als fr aufbauen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (10. November 2009)

Kurze Info für alle Bontrager Rhythm Fahrer, die evtl. Probleme mit dem Freilauf haben:

Bei meinem Rhythm Pro LRS hakte teilweise der Freilauf und machte unschöne Geräusche beim Antreten. Ursache ist zu viel und zu zähes Fett in den Sperrklinken, gerade jetzt wenn es kalt wird. Nach Rücksprache mit Trek ist die Abhilfe einfach: Freilauf abziehen (wie bei Hope + DT), reinigen und das Fett aus den Sperrklinken/Körper entfernen. Anschließend mit nicht zu dünnem Öl einölen oder dünnes Fett verwenden.  

Bei mir hat das Ganze tadellos funktioniert, zumindest als ich endlich den Freilauf abgezogen bekommen habe. Zur Schmierung habe ich Rock Shox Red Rum Gabelöl benutzt, funktioniert wunderbar weil recht zäh und gute Schmierwirkung. 

Frohes biken, Smithy


----------



## P-Sionic (10. November 2009)

Hab heut mal im Bikestore MUC angerufen. und leider konnte man mir zu der Rahmenproblematik keine genaue Auskunft machen.

Berechtigterweise kam dann allerdings der Hinweis, dass sich der Einbau einer 160er Gabel in das 2010er Remedy, auf die Gültigkeit der Garantie auswirken kann.

Was die offizielle Herstellerfreigabe für den Rahmen ist, hoffe ich bald mal von TREK zu erfahren.

In jedem Fall hängt sicherlich die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens, als auch die Definition was ein Freerider ist, sicher maßgeblich von der eigenen Fahrweise ab. Mein erster "Freerider" hatte damals auch nur 130mm am Heck und ne 150mm Mz FR drin. Und an Drops bin ich auch damit nicht gescheitert.

Heutzutage werden aber die Rahmen wohl derart "optimiert" das die meisten gewichtsmäßig am Limit bauen und daher strikt auf den Einsatzbereich, oder ihre eigene Definition davon, pochen müssen.

Würde mit dem Remedy und ner 160er auch mein Drops ansteuern, obs hält bleibt zu hoffen!


----------



## Rischar (10. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> es kann auf keinen fall die lücke zum downhil-bike komplett überbrücken und es gleichzeitig mit freeride-bikes der 180mm federwegsklasse aufnehmen.
> 
> meiner meinung nach hätte sie das remi lassen sollen und das scratch etwas konsequenter als fr aufbauen sollen.



Ja, du hast Recht!
Trek hat so gesehen die Lücke nicht gedeckt, sondern sie nur verschoben.


Aber hey, was soll's?! Wir haben noch das bessere Remedy und sind hoch zufrieden! Und übermorgen geht's zum Fahren nach Freiburg


----------



## sramx9 (10. November 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Aber hey, was soll's?! Wir haben noch das bessere Remedy und sind hoch zufrieden! Und übermorgen geht's zum Fahren nach Freiburg



genau - viel spaß


----------



## noco (10. November 2009)

Servus,
von wegen Spass:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Shimano-Brake-Videos.html

Shimano - Shandro/Trek ua. das "alte Remedy" in action
zusammen mit Simmons/Rocky

@Rischar
auch von mir viel Spass!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## sramx9 (10. November 2009)

schöner trail ( auch wenn ich nicht sicher bin, dass ich alles fahren würde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## noco (10. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> schöner trail ( auch wenn ich nicht sicher bin, dass ich alles fahren würde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt ja eh nur auf das gefühlte Trailerlebnis an und da bin ich mir sicher dass wir den Pros in Sachen Intensität und Adrenalin in nichts nachstehen!


----------



## sramx9 (11. November 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Kommt ja eh nur auf das gefühlte Trailerlebnis an und da bin ich mir sicher dass wir den Pros in Sachen Intensität und Adrenalin in nichts nachstehen!


 
doch - mein Adrenalinspiegel steht im Moment bös nach   ( will mal wieder nen richtig schönen trail fahren - seufz )


----------



## gmk (11. November 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> interessant! das wusste ich auch nicht.
> 
> Wieso haben die jetzt das neue - (minimal) leichtere *und weniger stabile* - Remedy mit einer ISCG Aufnahme ausgestattet und nicht schon vorher?



leichter - hat wer daten ??
*wenig stabiler ???? wieso ?*



P-Sionic schrieb:


> ...
> ...*Berechtigterweise kam dann allerdings der Hinweis, dass sich der Einbau einer 160er Gabel in das 2010er Remedy, auf die Gültigkeit der Garantie auswirken kann.*
> 
> Was die offizielle Herstellerfreigabe für den Rahmen ist, hoffe ich bald mal von TREK zu erfahren.
> ...



denke man kann ins neue remedy genau so eine 36er lyrik/ 36 fox reingeben
wie ins alte 2008 oder 2009er modell
das steuerohr (E2 schaut sehr mächtig aus!) sollte sie locker verkraften falls trek das remedy wirklich noch leichter gemacht hat, dann gute nacht
das alte hatte schon mit dämpfer ~2800g


----------



## Rischar (11. November 2009)

Ich wusste schon beim Schreiben meines Satzes, dass sich Jemand daran aufhängt 
Die Carbon-Variante ist sicher um einiges leichter, und die Alu-Versionen bestimmt auch - schon alleine wegen der kürzeren Gabel. Okay, ob es weniger stabil ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn Trek das Remedy etwas mehr in Richtung All-Mountain entwickelt, gehe ich davon aus, dass es insgesamt weniger "aushält". Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: 
am Remedy 7 werden jetzt diese Reifen verbaut "Bontrager XDX, 26x2.4". Ich finde, das spricht ebenfalls für die Abgrenzung vom Scratch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (11. November 2009)

mir gehts allein um den rahmen !
kann mir nicht vorstellen das der "neue" nicht genauso schwer, stabil wie die modelle aus 2008/09 sind


----------



## paul.lahner (11. November 2009)

moin!!
weiß jemand die einbaubreite dämpferbuchse oben?????????


----------



## L0cke (11. November 2009)

hi, fals jemand noch einen remedyrahmen aus 2009 sucht, habe eineen günstig in silber abzugeben, ist rahmengröße 15,5 und komplett ungefahren, sollte für freundin aufgebaut werden, doch nun gehts doch härter zu


----------



## BikerDurden (12. November 2009)

Hallo Remedianer,

hat hier jemand schon einen Rahmen zum brechen gebracht??

im fred eierlegendewollmichsau wurde das erwähnt, dass der ein oder andere Rahmen schon gebrochen sei 

ich wollte am WE noch mal nach Bad Wildbad..jetzt hab ich bissl bedenken 
naja nicht wirklich aber mich würde es mal interessieren...

Greezi BikerDurden


----------



## Scherbi123 (12. November 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hallo Remedianer,
> 
> hat hier jemand schon einen Rahmen zum brechen gebracht??
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Ich glaube, da brauchst du dir echt keine Sorgen zu machen! Fahr mit meinem Bike auch viel Bikepark und sowas, noch nichts passiert!
Also viel Spaß! 

Grüße Peter


----------



## sramx9 (12. November 2009)

Ganz am Anfang von diesem thread ging es glaube ich um einen gebrochenen Rahmen.


----------



## noco (12. November 2009)

> im fred eierlegendewollmichsau wurde das erwähnt, dass der ein oder andere Rahmen schon gebrochen sei


Das war die Antwort eines Forumsteilnehmers auf meine Aussage, dass *ich *noch keinen gebrochenen Remedy Rahmen gesehen od. erlebt hab.
Ich wurde von diesem auf die Erfahrung "....des Users @Konstrukteur im Remedy Forum..." hingewiesen.
Nun ja, ich lese die Ausführungen von unserm Konstrukteur jedesmal mit grossem Interesse und hab bisher noch nichts mitgekriegt, was auf ein gebrochenes Remedy schliessen lassen würde.
Davon abgesehen will ich überhaupt nicht ausschliessen dass es hier und da mal ein Problem gibt od. gegeben hat, denn es gibt kaum einen Rahmen den nicht schon irgend jemand mal kaputt gekriegt hat - egal von welchem Hersteller.
Ganz zu Anfang gab es hier mal so einen (Ausnahme-) Fall, den ich aber nicht persönlich erlebt habe und deshalb auch nicht kommentieren will.

@Bikerdurden
Viel Spass und lande nicht zu frontlastig nach einem 5m gap!

Bernd


----------



## BikerDurden (13. November 2009)

danke an eure Antworten 

da kann ich ja jetzt am WE beruhigt heizen gehen 

5m GAP wird schwirig...Ziel ist erst mal der Northshore Drop :=)

schau ma mal wie es klappt...


----------



## sramx9 (13. November 2009)

Wie hoch ist der ? Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und saubere Landung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duese78 (13. November 2009)

hallo , 
habe vor mir auch 2009 remedy zukaufen , ich bin 1,81cm und bin mir nicht sicher ob 17.5" oder 19,5" kann mir vielleicht einer weiter helfen ?


----------



## sramx9 (13. November 2009)

Schrittlänge ?


----------



## Trasher_one (13. November 2009)

Hi,

also mal an alle, die mit dem gedanken gespielt haben zu den dämpfer vom 2010 zu wechseln.
das ist natürlich nicht möglich.
man muss dazu nur die umlenkhebel vom 2009 und 2010 vergleichen.
2 verschiedene aufhänungen
mfg martin


----------



## duese78 (13. November 2009)

ca. 83cm


----------



## noco (13. November 2009)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also mal an alle, die mit dem gedanken gespielt haben zu den dämpfer vom 2010 zu wechseln.
> das ist natürlich nicht möglich.
> ...



Was geht da konkret nicht?
Hab grad keine 2010 rumliegen.....

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## speedos (13. November 2009)

duese78 schrieb:


> hallo ,
> habe vor mir auch 2009 remedy zukaufen , ich bin 1,81cm und bin mir nicht sicher ob 17.5" oder 19,5" kann mir vielleicht einer weiter helfen ?




Am besten beide Rahmengrößen ausgiebig testen und dann nach persönlichen Vorlieben und Geschmack entscheiden. Hier schon x-fach kontrovers diskutiert worden...
Ich selber fahr ein 17,5er Remedy bei 181 cm Körpergröße und 84,5er Schritlänge. Beim 19,5er fand ich das Oberrohr für meinen Geschmack zu lang und die Überstandshöhe zu gering. Die Klöten hingen direkt auf dem Oberrohr, wenn ich zwischen dem Rad stand.
Bis jetzt hab ich den Kauf nicht bereut, selbst auf Touren von gut 50 km fühle ich mich wohl auf dem Remedy. Bin sogar am überlegen statt des 80er Vorbaus einen 60er oder 70er zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (13. November 2009)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also mal an alle, die mit dem gedanken gespielt haben zu den dämpfer vom 2010 zu wechseln.
> das ist natürlich nicht möglich.
> ...



gut beobachtet ! 
2010:
http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/remedy/remedy8/
2008/09:
http://www.ebener-zweiradsport.de/shop_mallux/test/2008/Remedy8.jpg


----------



## noco (13. November 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> gut beobachtet !
> 2010:
> http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/remedy/remedy8/
> 2008/09:
> http://www.ebener-zweiradsport.de/shop_mallux/test/2008/Remedy8.jpg



Hmm, ich steh immer noch auf´m Schlauch - was stört beim Einbau, warum geht das nicht? Stossen die Wippen auf den Dämpfer?

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. November 2009)

Ich schätze Mal, er meint den "Gary Fisher Roscoe" Dämpfer, der baut nach "hinten" etwas länger, wenn man sich dann mal ein Bild von der alten Wippe anschaut, könnte das recht eng werden. Wenn man sich das alte Remedy anschaut, könnte man auch meinen, daß das neu etwas weniger progressiver aussieht, vom Hinterbau her, in verbindung mit dem Hubabhängigen abflachen der Dämpferkennlinie könnte es dann wieder gut passen, so rein spekulativ...(ich kann leider nicht die Dämpferaufnahme unten sehen)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8ntXtKEU_k"]YouTube- Gary Fisher DRCV shock[/ame]


----------



## Paolo (13. November 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Hmm, ich steh immer noch auf´m Schlauch - was stört beim Einbau, warum geht das nicht? Stossen die Wippen auf den Dämpfer?
> 
> Gruss,
> Bernd



Die neue Wippe ist an der Aufnahme viel breiter. Ansonsten würde doch der Dämpfer nicht dazwischen passen. Guck einfach mal genau hin.


----------



## sramx9 (13. November 2009)

duese78 schrieb:


> ca. 83cm


 
probier mal mit der suchfunktion. die Größe / Schrittlänge wurde hier im Thread schon oft / lanhe diskutiert.  Ich bin etwas größer und etwas mehr SL. habe den 19,5er. Ist bei mir eher kompakt.


----------



## noco (13. November 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Die neue Wippe ist an der Aufnahme viel breiter. Ansonsten würde doch der Dämpfer nicht dazwischen passen. Guck einfach mal genau hin.



Mag sein, mir fehlt halt die Ansicht von vorne.
Aber egal - hab grade an einem andern Rad neue DU bushs u. neue Buchsen rein und freu mich auf die Isartrails....

Und Freitag 13. find ich super, wenn man frei hat!

Bernd


----------



## gmk (13. November 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Mag sein, mir fehlt halt die Ansicht von vorne.
> Aber egal - hab grade an einem andern Rad neue DU bushs u. neue Buchsen rein und freu mich auf die Isartrails....
> 
> Und Freitag 13. find ich super, wenn man frei hat!
> ...



bitte schön!
http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...he-fuel-ex-through-its-paces&mlc=news/article


----------



## noco (13. November 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> bitte schön!
> http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...he-fuel-ex-through-its-paces&mlc=news/article



Dankeschön 

Ps: Da steh ich nun ich armer Tor......

Bernd


----------



## hardcorehaude (14. November 2009)

was für einen dämpfer ins remedy?
in der bucht gibts da zwei im angebot ... dhx 3.0 coil oder rp2 high volume???
der coil würde mich ja schon reizen, aber der lufti ist natürlich einiges leichter - zwickmühle!


----------



## Remedy8 (14. November 2009)

Hier mal wieder was zum Thema: Rubber Queen 2.4 auf dem R8 aus 2008:






Was würdet Ihr sagen? Reifen wechseln oder weiter fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (14. November 2009)

Den Reifen kannst du nicht fahren! Bedenke das der Reifen auch ordentlich auf der Felge walkt... Wenn das Profil sich noch mit Modder und sonstigen Gedönse zusetzt ist dann endgültig schluß


----------



## franzam (15. November 2009)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was zum Thema: Rubber Queen 2.4 auf dem R8 aus 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mal meins daneben gestellt. 2.5MM! Vll. solltest du auf 2.4 Albert umsteigen, der baut nicht so fett. Ca. 1cm sollten schon zwischen Reifen und Strebe frei sein!

Walken ist Ã¼brigens egal. Oben walkt kein Reifen.  
"Der Reifen formt sich im Betrieb seine AufstandsflÃ¤che aus. Dabei verformt er sich der Reifen in der Walkzone â er walkt."


----------



## sramx9 (15. November 2009)

Ist bei mir der Hinterbau größer - oder sind die 2.4 RQ wirklich sooo viel größer ?
Habe eben meine 2.4 FA fotografiert ( kann es aber nicht reinstellen da ich nicht an mein album komme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) - aber ich habe nach oben 1,4cm und seitlich 1,0 cm Luft. Und auch die 2.5er MM sehen haben ja wesentlich mehr Luft.


----------



## speedos (15. November 2009)

Kann auch ne optische Täuschung sein... Die Verbindungsstreben der beiden Remedys sehen irgendwie unterschiedlich aus 
Die Strebe auf dem linken Bild wirkt optisch wesentlich runder. Hat sich denn am Hinterbau was geändert zwischen den Bj. 2008 und 2009?
Bei meinem 2009er Remedy habe ich auf jeden Fall noch reichlich Platz mit dem 2,4er Fat Albert.


----------



## Lindy R8 (15. November 2009)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das die Schwalbe reifen meist nicht so breit sind wie andere Marken in der gleichen Dimension! Den Rubber Queen hatte ein Freund von mir an seinem Speci Enduro und da hat er auch fast am rahmen gestreift!! Habe selbst auch den Fat Albert in 2.4 breite am Remedy 08 und der passt locker rein!!


----------



## Remedy8 (15. November 2009)

Die Schwinge aus 2009 wurde wohl gegenüber der Schwinge aus 2008 verändert!
Somit passen die RQ-Reifen wohl in die Modelle aus 2009...


----------



## frichte1 (15. November 2009)

So nachdem wir gestern bei der Enduro Tour im Miriquidi (siehe Sachsen-Thread) wiedermal viel Spass hatten und das Remedy im Gegensatz zu mir noch viele Reserven hatte, hab ichs geschafft eine ordentliche Delle in die rechte Sitzstrebe des Hinterbaus zu bekommen.

Weiß einer von euch ob man das Teil einzeln als Ersatzteil ordern kann?


----------



## franzam (15. November 2009)

Normalerweise schon. bei Speci hat man auch die Sitz-, bzw . Kettenstreben einzeln bekommen. 
Was die Reifenbreiten betrifft, bauen die Schwalbe meist breiter wie die Konkurenz. Wobei die RQ schon voluminös ausfällt

Werd abends mal ein Bild mit der RQ im Hinterbau des Remedy machen.


----------



## mamo80 (15. November 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich würde das 2009 Session FR Model als Freerider bezeichnen.
> 
> Was schreibt die Bike genau?



ja aber das gibts ja 2010 nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (15. November 2009)

Fat Albert 2.4 paßt in mein 08er R9 ohne probs.....


----------



## hardcorehaude (15. November 2009)

Hey Folks,
was meint ihr - lieber dhx 3.0 coil oder fp2 ins remedy.
ach ja, was für ein reduziersteuersatz passt in das e2 steuerrohr????
über antworten wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## hardcorehaude (15. November 2009)

glich noch ne frage hinterher:
welcher umwerfer (low mount, top pull etc.) muss ans bike?
merci!


----------



## gmk (16. November 2009)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> glich noch ne frage hinterher:
> welcher umwerfer (low mount, top pull etc.) muss ans bike?
> merci!


http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/remedy/remedy8
top pull - down swing


----------



## haibike1995 (16. November 2009)

Hi ich hätte da mal ne frage.
Ich bin 1.75 groß (wachse aber noch).
Welche Rahmengröße währe da epfelenswert?
danke


----------



## hardcorehaude (16. November 2009)

@gmk:
danke, ds tp dürfte ja dann diesem entprechen - korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...werfer-Shimano-XT-FD-M-771-DS-2008::9302.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (16. November 2009)

haibike1995 schrieb:


> Hi ich hätte da mal ne frage.
> Ich bin 1.75 groß (wachse aber noch).
> Welche Rahmengröße währe da epfelenswert?
> danke



Wieviel willst du noch wachsen, bzw. wie lange willst Du das Rad fahren?


----------



## gmk (17. November 2009)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> @gmk:
> danke, ds tp dürfte ja dann diesem entprechen - korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...werfer-Shimano-XT-FD-M-771-DS-2008::9302.html



passt


----------



## haibike1995 (17. November 2009)

Also ich fahr jetzt seit 3 Jahren ein cc fully möchte jetzt aber auf ein remedy 7 umsteigen. Bin 14 Jahre alt werde daher schon noch wachsen. Fahren will ich dass rad 3-4 Jahre


----------



## Ein alter Mann (17. November 2009)

Trek Remedy 7 heute eingetroffen, ebenfalls das Remedy 9.9 exclusiv bei uns im ProShop....

www.cdrei.de


----------



## gmk (17. November 2009)

haibike1995 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr jetzt seit 3 Jahren ein cc fully möchte jetzt aber auf ein remedy 7 umsteigen. Bin 14 Jahre alt werde daher schon noch wachsen. Fahren will ich dass rad 3-4 Jahre



nimm das 18.5er Medium
passt dir dann auch noch in 10 jahren


----------



## mamo80 (17. November 2009)

bin jez seit 6.oktober nicht mehr am Bike gsessn, momentan hats bei uns ca. 15 Grad, glaub morgn kommt das teil noch mal ausm keller


----------



## _ViTO_ (17. November 2009)

ausn Keller? kommt bei mir nicht in die tüte. schön warm im Wohnzimmer wartet meins auf den nächsten Einsatz^^


----------



## Markpa (17. November 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder nebenan so anschau, kann mann wohl sagen, dass du deinen liebsten alle beisammen hast


----------



## Remedy8 (17. November 2009)

;-)


----------



## Rischar (17. November 2009)

mein Remedy durfte lange auch in die Bude. aber das ständige Verdrecken und Saubsaugen hat mich dazu bewegt, es in den Keller zu stellen... 

Ist es eigentlich schlecht für die Räder, wenn sie lange Zeit hochkant stehen? (also quasi am Lenker aufgehängt. mein Keller ist nämlich nicht groß genau, dass die Bikes auf beiden Reifen stehen...) Ich dachte an das Öl in Federgabel und Bremsleitungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (17. November 2009)

Da paßiert nix...


----------



## Lindy R8 (17. November 2009)

in einem Bericht den ich mal gesehen habe hat ein Rock Shox Techniker sogar die Senkrechte lagerung empfohlen, da so die O-Ringe und Dichtungen immer im Öl sind und nicht austrocknen können! Der Bremse dürfte es eigentlich auch nix ausmachen.


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

Wie schnell trocknen Ringe und Dichtungen denn aus ? 
Wenn ich länger nicht fahre drehe ich das Rad ab und zu auf den Kopf damit sie nicht austrocknen - weiß nur nicht ob ich es oft genug mache.


----------



## Rischar (18. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Wie schnell trocknen Ringe und Dichtungen denn aus ?
> Wenn ich länger nicht fahre drehe ich das Rad ab und zu auf den Kopf damit sie nicht austrocknen - weiß nur nicht ob ich es oft genug mache.



Mach doch einfach ein Mal pro Woche einen Blackflip; das sollte reichen


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

Schon klar - am besten mit Tailwhip - damit der Dreck von der Kette fliegt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Ich habe mir die Frage nach den trockenen Dichtungen letztens gestellt, als ich mal wieder um die Federlemente beim Rad meiner Freundin gekümmert habe, damit die nicht "festrosten" - habe von mir aber keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Markpa (22. November 2009)

Hi!

Da ja der Lenker, die Sattelstütze und der Sattel ziemliche Gewichtstrümmer sind, wollte ich Euch mal fragen, welchen Ersatz Ihr mir denn so ans Herz legen könnt. Den Lenker finde ich von der Breite und Rise her in Ordnung - wobei, so ein bissle breiter schadet nie .

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Syncros Travers Pedalen?

Gruß Mark


----------



## speedos (22. November 2009)

N´abend,

die von dir genannten Komponenten hab ich durch folgende ersetzt: Thomson Elite Sütze, Sattel Selle Italia SLR XC ( für meinen Hintern perfekt), MonkeyLite XC Lo-Rise mit 685 mm Länge. Der Lenker hat aber weniger Rise und ne andere Biegung als der originale Lenker. Find ich aber so besser, weil die Front etwas flacher wird und ich mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad habe.
Macht in der Summe 405 Gramm Gewichtsersparniss...

Als Pedale hab ich die NC-17 SudpinIII, genialer Grip, 400 g leicht und haben Kontakt mit felsigen Untergrund bis jetzt gut Überstanden. Sehen halt nur nicht mehr so schnieke aus, wie am ersten Tag...


----------



## skinny63 (22. November 2009)

Sattel: Fizik Gobi XM (auch nicht sehr leicht, aber muss passen )
auf Syntace P6 Alu Stütze

Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon an Syntace Superforce 25.4 (60mm)

gewogen habe ich nicht, wichtig ist mir eher die tadellose Funktion (z.B. Sattelklemmung)

Pedale: zum Probieren NC-17 STD II, nicht wirklich leicht, funzt aber gut zum Preis


----------



## BikerDurden (23. November 2009)

moin zusammen,

ich hab zwar noch die "schwere" Sattelstütze dran hab aber den lenker durch einen Sunline V1 745mm ersetzt und mir einen Truvativ Holzfeller 40mm vorbau dran gemacht..das ist mal der hammer...

so rockt das remedy noch viel mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (23. November 2009)

wenn du wirklich gewicht sparen willst und die teile noch gut aussehen sollen, dann wÃ¼rde ich auch zu thomson oder syntace greifen.
thomson parts gibts hier - www.go1.fr - recht billig, lieferzeit betrÃ¤gt rund 1 woche.
pedale wÃ¼rde ich dir wellgo magnesium empfehlen, ich hab sogar zu ti-version gegriffen. meine wiegen ca. 300gr, die normalen magnesium wohl so 350gr, kosten aber auch nur knapp 30â¬.
falls du einen leichten und gÃ¼nstigen lenker mÃ¶chtest, kommst du am truvativ holzfeller nicht vorbei - 260gr bei 700mm breite fÃ¼r unter 30â¬!


----------



## hardcorehaude (23. November 2009)

stresst noch jemanden die zug-, bzw. leitungsverlegung am remedy???
würde gerne eine "ununterbrochene" schalthülle fahren - geht nicht 
hab nur die elixir r, also keine verstellmöglichkeit des "leitungseinlasses" am bremsbacken, jetzt kann ich die letze leitungsbefestigungn an der kettenstrebe nicht wirklich nutzen ...
naja, hoffe der aufbau wird dieses jahr noch was!


----------



## PrimeX (23. November 2009)

Wer einen Remedy 9 Rahmen sucht, ich hab noch einen abzugeben mit Steuersatz, Klemme und ABP-Schnellspanner!


----------



## hardcorehaude (23. November 2009)

@primex: entschuldigung angenommen - leider hab ich mir in der zwischenzeit anderweitig einen zugelegt.
beim aufbau happerts aber hier und da  soweit ist ja alles fertig, nur die schaltung macht mir zu schaffen.
heute nen xt ds dual pull umwerfer besorgt. zug kommt ja von oben, muss ein mal unter rum und dann geklemmt werden. dummerweise ist unten keine vertiefung/führung für den zug! unter spannung kann er so einfach nach links wegrutschen ... entweder der umwerfer ist ein montagsprodukt oder ich bin zu blöd - beider leider denkbar


----------



## PrimeX (24. November 2009)

Hmm kenne mich mit Umwerfern nicht so aus. Aber wenn es ein Dual Pull müsste er eigentlich beidseitige Führungen haben. Aber: wenns nicht geht gehts nicht  Zur Not nen neuen besorgen.


----------



## Flitsche (24. November 2009)

mal ne andere frage bezueglich schaltwerk:

ich rueste naechste woche mein remedy9 auf 2 kettenblaetter mit kettenfuehrung um. 34er vorne ist das groesste kb.

sollte ich auf ein schaltwerk mit short oder medium cage wechseln? momentan ist der x0 mit langem cage verbaut. passt das mit kette kuerzen oder sollte ich wechseln?

was waehren vor oder nachteile?

danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (24. November 2009)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> stresst noch jemanden die zug-, bzw. leitungsverlegung am remedy???
> würde gerne eine "ununterbrochene" schalthülle fahren - geht nicht
> hab nur die elixir r, also keine verstellmöglichkeit des "leitungseinlasses" am bremsbacken, jetzt kann ich die letze leitungsbefestigungn an der kettenstrebe nicht wirklich nutzen ...
> naja, hoffe der aufbau wird dieses jahr noch was!



Shimano bietet Endstücke mit Nase an. Diese in Kombination mit NOKON Liner oder einfach ein Schaltzugset von jagwire.

jagwire bietet die Sets mit Liner und Endstücken welche Nasen haben an, die an jedem Rahmen eine druchgängig geschlossene Zugführung ermöglicht.

Tipp: entweder Fett oder Kleber auf die Nase geben, bevor der Liner drüber kommt. Macht die Dinger 100% dicht und geräuschärmer.

Langer Käfig toleriert auch mal großes KB und kleines Ritzel.
Kette läuft tiefer, weshalb viele medium oder short nehmen.


----------



## Skydiver81 (24. November 2009)

Dann wäre das Set von Jagwire ideal,schön weiß und komplett auch günstig..

http://cgi.ebay.de/JAGWIRE-Schaltzu...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item5ad29da0d8

falls der link nicht geht hier die ArtNr:390080602328


----------



## DaBoom (24. November 2009)

Bingo

gibts/gabs bei bike-components günstiger

man sieht die Endstücke mit nase und hinter der weißen Zughülle den schwarzen Liner.
Der Liner ist immer schwarz!

Meine die Endstücke waren bei mir silber


----------



## hardcorehaude (24. November 2009)

hab den umwerfer in münchen bei nem bikshop gekauft - wird also meine anlaufstelle!
morgen solls ja rund 16grad haben, also ideales wetter für die jungfernfahrt 
naja, mit den schalthüllen lass ich mir noch was einfallen ...

@flitsche: ersetzt du das große kettenblatt nur durch einen bashguard?
falls ja, dann musst du sonst nichts ändern! würde auch nicht auf medium oder short cage wechseln - bringen dir beide keine nennenswerte vorteile.
was ich machen würde, ist vielleicht das 34er durch ein 36er kb aufrüsten.


----------



## Flitsche (24. November 2009)

jup, nur das grosse kommt weg.

da der bashguard leider nur als 34er oder 38er zu haben war, hab ich mich fuer den 34er ring und das 34er kettenblatt entschieden. sollte eigentlich reichen fuer meine belange. urspruenglich war ein 32er drauf.

aber gut mit dem schaltwerk, spart mir geld


----------



## Remedy8 (24. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen! Möchte Euch nochmals bzgl. Reifen "belästigen":

Nachdem ja meine Conti RQ´s 2.4 nicht wirklich mit der hinteren Schwinge harmoniert haben möchte ich Euch nun zwei Bilder meines R8 mit Schwalbe Fat Albert EVO 2.4 zeigen (auf den Bildern mit Maximaldruck von 4 bar!):










Findet Ihr den jetzigen Abstand zwischen Reifen und Schwinge passend?
Über eine zügige Rückmeldung von Euch würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Vielen DANK im Voraus.


----------



## sramx9 (24. November 2009)

Also wenn der Schlamm weg wäre, würde man es noch besser sehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - sieht aber doch gut aus. wie bei mir. hoffe du lässt aber wieder etwas luft ab


----------



## Remedy8 (24. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Also wenn der Schlamm weg wäre, würde man es noch besser sehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für dein schnelles Feedback! Naja, aber wirklich nur ein bissel Luft... wiege ja immerhin (mit Kleidung) gut 120 (!) Kg. Somit werde ich es mal mit 3 bar versuchen...


----------



## sramx9 (24. November 2009)

weniger. fahre mit ( geschätzten ) 105 - 107kg  und ca. 2,0 bar. gar kein thema


----------



## Remedy8 (24. November 2009)

@ sramx9:
Wie zufrieden bist Du mit deiner Fat Albert Combi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (24. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> weniger. fahre mit ( geschätzten ) 105 - 107kg  und ca. 2,0 bar. gar kein thema


Ach was...!? Werde jetzt gleich mal den vorderen Reifen montieren und dann ne kleine Runde ums Haus drehen...

Meine Eindrücke werden umgehend hier veröffentlicht...


----------



## sramx9 (24. November 2009)

@remedy8
im rollwiderstand gegenüber dem nevegal kein vergleich - hätte es nicht gedacht - aber man merkt es deutlich. bin im urlaub in den alpen mit den FA gefahren und die machen richtig laune. nur auf schotter wurden sie bei höheren / hohen geschwindigkeiten evtl. etwas nervös. ansonsten guter grip. keine panne. hier im flachland eh nicht wirklich gefordert. aber wie gesagt - bin jetzt auch nicht sooo der reifenguru.


----------



## Skydiver81 (24. November 2009)

Fahre auch die FA und die sind super,super grip und noch keinen einzigen platten gehabt..

Würd gern an meinem Bike einen Carbon Lenker und Vorbau dran machen aber bin bisl unsicher ob die nicht überfordert sind an einem Remedy, wegen brechen..
Hab in der Bucht mal geschaut aber da sind viele eher in der CC richtung trotz Gröpfung..


----------



## speedos (24. November 2009)

Hab seid Mai den hier montiert:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k443/a7145/monkeylite-xc-lo-rise-cnt-os-318-mm.html?mfid=95

ist z.B. auch an einigen Canyon Torque Modellen ab Werk montiert. Gewicht liegt bei 177g. Bis jetzt hält er. Aber bin da guter Dinge...


----------



## BikerDurden (25. November 2009)

@Remedy 8,

wie sieht denn dein haupteinsatzgebiet mit dem Reifen aus? Wenn du so wie ich, mehr im Wald und teilweise zur jetzigen Jahreszeit mit Matsch unterwegs bist und viel laub hast...würde ich die VORNE einen Muddy Mary Gooey Gluey empfehlen entweder in 2,35 oder sogar 2,5..ist halt aber bissle schwerer wie ein fat alber..dafür aber wesentlich mehr grip!!

Hinten kannst du bedenkenlos einen Fat Albert 2,4 aufziehen..fahre den schon sein langer zeit auch im übelsten matsch und hab nie probs gehabt...

also keine Gedanken machen und heizen gehen 
Grüße Tille

PS: ich werde mir für hinten auch einen Mudy Mary holen allerdings tripple compounded...


----------



## hardcorehaude (25. November 2009)

evtl. halt auch ein xc lenker - ich würde aber lieber zu diesem hier greifen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rs/Easton-MonkeyLite-DH-CNT-Lenker::9890.html
zu einem (sehr) leichten alu lenker in 710mm breiter sparst du 40 - 100gr.

zur reifenfrage:
montiert hab ich auch die fat albert, allerdings nur in 2,25 - müsste für die local trails taugen und wiegen nur rund 620gr.
fürs gröbere hab ich aber noch ne mary in 2,35 und einen big betty in 2,4 hier rumliegen. einen mm in 2,5 halt ich für übertrieben! hat ich mal auf nem sx-trail - hammer fett und übelst schwer -> perfekt fürn park aber dafür tourenuntauglich.


----------



## Rischar (25. November 2009)

Ich habe auch 2,5er Reifen hinten und vorne drauf. Es sieht ähnlich wie auf den Fotos aus, aber sie schleifen definitiv nicht am Rahmen! Der Zuwachs an Grip ist gegenüber dem höheren Rollwiderstand und Mehrgewicht einfach riesig


----------



## hardcorehaude (25. November 2009)

und um welche reifen handelt es sich? schwalbe bauen halt soch recht fett, bzw. reifen anderer hersteller im vergleich eher schmal.
wenn man es nur krachen lässt - du fährst ja vorne auch nur ein kb - dann lohnt sich das mehrgewicht auf jeden fall und rollwiederstand ist bergab ja auch zu vernachlässigen!
für normale trailtouren sind 2.5er maries meiner meinung nicht zu gebrauchen - für die eisdiele oder im park aber erste wahl


----------



## TobyR (25. November 2009)

MM 2.5 für die Eisdiele? Für was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (25. November 2009)

TobyR schrieb:


> MM 2.5 für die Eisdiele? Für was ?



wieson für die eisdiele? ich bin ja kein poser fahrer...

ich sehe es halt so, das mehrgewicht, dass ich den berg hochschleppe und mich mehr "quälen" muss wegen dem Rollwiderstand bekomme ich durch mehr Grip und schnelligkeit beim bergab wieder zurück...
aber das muss ja jeder für sich wissen..weißt ich fahr auhc mal einen berg mit 7km hoch wenn es einfach zu anstrengend wird...aber dafür läufts dann halt auch gut runter..
außerdem wenn ich z.b. nahc glem gehe serbentienen trail fahren, da schadet der Mehrgrip auch nciht...


----------



## Rischar (25. November 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> ich sehe es halt so, das mehrgewicht, dass ich den berg hochschleppe und mich mehr "quälen" muss wegen dem Rollwiderstand bekomme ich durch mehr Grip und schnelligkeit beim bergab wieder zurück...
> aber das muss ja jeder für sich wissen..weißt ich fahr auhc mal einen berg mit 7km hoch wenn es einfach zu anstrengend wird...aber dafür läufts dann halt auch gut runter..
> außerdem wenn ich z.b. nahc glem gehe serbentienen trail fahren, da schadet der Mehrgrip auch nciht...



Jo, genau! Das sehe ich auch so. Das Remedy ist von Natur aus schon (mich für) so sehr uphill-fähig, dass ich es ohne schlechtes Gewissen schwerer "machen" kann.
Und ganz ehrlich, ich spüre das Mehrgewicht nicht. Letztes Wochenende bin ich zusammen mit einem Remedy 8 (mit 3 KB) im Schwarzwald hochgefahren und hatte keine Probleme. Dafür ist dann beim Downhill bei meinem Kollegen die Kette abgefolgen und bei mir nicht


----------



## hardcorehaude (25. November 2009)

das mit der eisdiele war doch nur ein spaß 
letztenendes fährt ja eh jeder den reifen der zweckgemäß ist!
hatte halt vorher ein sx-trail und dagegen wirkt das remedy sehr filigran.
selbst auf dem viel und ich mein wirklich viel fetteren sx-trail waren mir 2,5er mm zu dick! die dinger machen für mich wirklich nur im bergabmodus sinn.
wenn also grip, dann lieber 2,35er mm oder 2,35, bzw. 2,5er minion!
was das gewicht im allgemeinen betrifft, hab ich auch lieber was stabileres ... am liebsten aber was stabiles und gleichzeitig leichtes


----------



## Rischar (26. November 2009)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> was das gewicht im allgemeinen betrifft, hab ich auch lieber was stabileres ... am liebsten aber was stabiles und gleichzeitig leichtes



Und aus diesem Grund fahren wir doch alle Remedy, oder?  Soll jeder sie aufbauen, wie er will!

Aber was mich interessieren würde, wenn du beide Räder gefahren bist: Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Remedy und einem SX-Trail (welches Modell hattest du?)?


----------



## sramx9 (26. November 2009)

Bezüglich Gewicht habe ich bei einem anderen Enduro-Thema mal süffisant angemerkt, dass ich nun endlich bei 16kg ( mit Pedalen )  angekommen bin - von unten nach oben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ich finde 16kg OK da es von der Funktion jetzt annähernd perfekt für mich ist. Habe es ja nicht mit "Gewalt" schwerer machen wollen.


----------



## hardcorehaude (26. November 2009)

@rischar: hatte sowohl das 08er, als auch das 09er sx-trail - die rahmen sind viel massiver und das fahrwerk (je nach feder) softer und mit mehr reserven. das remedy ist der bessere allrounder - es ist voll tourentauglich und verträgt auch mal nen parkeinsatz. das sx ist nur bedingt tourentauglich (schwer, unter 16kg wird teuer/der hinterbau wippt/sitzposition nicht so gestreckt), bergab kann man dafür mit downhillern (vorausgesetzt nicht zu verblocktes gelände) mithalten.
-> für die trails rund um münchen ist das remedy die bessere wahl! falls es mal wieder in den park geht, leih ich mir lieber ein bike oder bau mir ein günstiges 2bike auf.

@ sramx9: poste mal eine partliste! ich fahr auch mavic deetraks (ok. leichte dünne reifen) und hab eine sackschwere marzocchi 55 - aber müsste noch jenseits der 15kg marke sein.

@all remedy 7 besitzer: welche compression, bzw. rebound stufe hat euer rp2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (26. November 2009)

hardcorehaude, aber jedes Mal ein Rad im Park leihen wird auf die Dauer teuer. Und das Remedy macht ja auch iim Park sehr viel Spaß 
Zeig uns doch mal bitte ein Foto von deinem Rad 
Aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso du mit den Deetraks "nur" 2`,25 Reifen fährst. Ich meine, die Deetraks sind ja schon für extrem harten Gebrauch ausgelegt; passen dann 2,25er Reifen dazu?
Ich fahre die auch, allerdings mit bereiteren Reifen...


----------



## sramx9 (26. November 2009)

# hardcorehaude

Ausgang serienmÃ¤Ãig:   14.280 gr   in  â19,5â
Pedalen Big Earl ( Foto ): + 760gr  - hatte erst die Speci Lo Pro II mit 450gr - MÃ¼ll
StÃ¼tze KS850                  + 330gr
Reifen F A 2,4:                 +200gr
SchlÃ¤uche (diese chinesischen Ultra light kamen sofort raus ) : +100gr
KeFÃ¼ â Truvativ Shiftguide 24/36 + NC17 Bashguard ( Foto ) gesamt: +350gr
Griffe â Ergon GE1:       +100gr

Habe aber nicht alles zusammen gewogen â ist eh noch Dreck dran. Und Gewicht ist mir nicht sooo wichtig.

GruÃ
JÃ¶rg


----------



## hardcorehaude (26. November 2009)

naja, ich war letztes jahr 1x im park und hab mir gleich nen finger gebrochen ... so oft bin ich da also nicht 
hab das rad vorhin erst im shop abgeholt, kurze testfahrt, es gleich ins auto gepackt und bin nach franken (die heimat) gedüst. bilder folgen! die deetraks scheinen nicht unterfordert 
sramx9: kefü kommt bei mir auch noch, aber die pedale sind schon krass - aber wenns dir taugt, dann passts!


----------



## sramx9 (26. November 2009)

kefü ist echt pflicht wenn man bißchen schneller runter fährt. hat mich hochgradig genervt, dass andauernd kette absprang.
wie gesagt - hatt erst die leichteren LoPro II - bei einer normalen Tour hat sich eine verschraubung gelöst ( zum glück handwerker getroffen ) und nach 3 tagen hahnenklee hatte sich ein äußeres lager vollkommen verabschiedet. habe dann nägel mit köpfen gemacht. die big earl machen aus felsen sand


----------



## hardcorehaude (28. November 2009)

hier mal ein paar bilder von meinem hobel - leider in schlechter quali, da nur mit der billig digicam von meinem dad geknipst.
zur ausstattung:
remedy 9 rahmen mit fox rp2
marzocchi 55 ata2
mavic deetraks 2009
fat albert in 2,25 (andere reifen je nach einsatzgebiet vorhanden)
sram x.9 trigger & schaltwerk
xt umwerfer
stylo 2.2 kurbel
wellgo mag ti pedale
easton havoc 50mm vorbau
fsa maximus lenker in 710mm
avid elixir r 
sunline griffe
thomson stütze
selle filante sattel
...
14,3kg
blackspire kettenführung kommt noch dran, anderer lenker und evtl. mal ein thomson vorbau.
bin heute zum erste mal mit gefahren und muss sagen, das rad geht gut vorwärts, aber der m rahmen ist für 182cm körpergröße schon recht kompakt - also ein guter kompromiss zwischen enduro und freeridebike bei einem traumgewicht


----------



## speedos (28. November 2009)

Schickes Bike mit mal anderen Teilen aufgebaut wie gewöhnlich. Kumpel möchte jetzt auch mal versuchsweise eine vorhandene Marzocchi 55 Ata2 in sein Remedy montieren. 
Würde mal für Testzwecke ein 70er Vorbau montieren, evtl. ist die Sitzposition nicht mehr ganz so kompakt. Ich finde die Sitzposition bei meinen 181 cm und 80er Vorbau perfekt. Werd demnächst auch einen 70er Vorbau zum testen montieren. Als kompakt würde ich die Sitzposition nicht unbedingt bezeichen. Finde das Oberrohr mit 590mm schon recht lang für die Rahmengröße. Mein altes Tourenfully hatte z.B. eine Oberrohrlänge von 583mm bei 18 " Rahmengröße. Aber da hat wohl jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.


----------



## Rischar (28. November 2009)

hardcorehaude, ich würde mal sagen Well Done! 

Aber eine Frage. Es war doch standartmäßig eine Fox eingebaut, richtig? Ist die Marzocchi tatsächlich besser, oder wieso hast du sie eingebaut?


----------



## hardcorehaude (28. November 2009)

danke - der rahmen war neu und (fast) alle teile sind gebraucht, sprich aus dem vorgänger.
die 55 ist eigentlich ganz ok - absenkbar und mit rund 2,5kg gewichtstechnisch vertretbar. ach ja, für 250 neu unschlagbar günstig!
vorbau werde ich mir vllt. noch einen 60er für längere touren zulegen. im allgemeinen fahr ich lieber kurze.
wie lange sind eure sattelstützen, ich muss meine ganz schön weit ausziehen (weiter als auf dem bild).
finde das oberrohr echt ok - im vergleich zu meinen "ex" sx-trails nicht länger.
jetzt muss ich erst mal länger zum fahren komen ... es regnet


----------



## hardcorehaude (28. November 2009)

... ich hab nur den rahmen gekauft! die 55 ist schonl schlechter als die fox (ähm, ich mein natürlich viel, viel besser - vielleicht will ja jemand seine fox tauschen  )
ach ja, falls jemand eine lyrik oder talas, float, van mit tapered steuerrohr verkauft - bitte mal bei mir melden!
nicht dass ich nicht mit der 55 zufrieden bin, ich will einfach eine gabel mit dem konischen steuerrohr.


----------



## Rischar (28. November 2009)

Hehe, aber ne du, sorry, ich bin mit meiner Lyrik sehr zufrieden 

Ich habe meine Sattelstütze gekürzt, aber ich habe jetzt keine Lust in den Keller zu gehen und zu messen; später vielleicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (28. November 2009)

hy leute,

hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit dem Schwalbe Big Betty in 2.4 im 2008er remedy? Actionsports hat die jez in aktion, würd mir gern ein paar bestelln


...hat sich erledigt, grad entdeckt dass das angebot nur für 24" gilt!


----------



## speedos (28. November 2009)

Ich selber bin die Big Betty noch nicht gefahren. Kumpel von mir hatte die mal aufgezogen. Der war mit den Reifen nicht zufrieden. Wenig Grip bei feuchten/matschigem Untergrund und schlechte Selbstreinigung. Die MM in 2,5" wären da deutlich besser. Aber die wären mir persönlich zu schwer für längere Touren... Dann fährt der die noch in der GG Mischung, damit kommst du auf der Straße nicht mehr voran. Der ist halt vollkommen schmerzfrei bei dem Thema Reifen  Mir reicht der FA vollkomen aus. Selbst in Winterberg gut mit zurechtgekommen im trockenen. Wenn der Schluffen vorne Blank ist, werde ich mal den MM in 2,35" in der GG Mischung ausprobieren. Der ist ja Gewichtstechnisch noch im Rahmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2009)

Also ein Matschreifen ist der BB nicht, aber schlechte Selbstreinigung dem BB vorzuwerfen....tsss....da kann man der Nacht auch vorwerfen das sie zu hell ist.
Die Kombi vorne GG und hinten Org in er 900g Version ist ein guter Kompromiss für so gut wie alles außer Matschuntergrund.

G.


----------



## Burnhard (28. November 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> hardcorehaude, ich würde mal sagen Well Done!
> 
> Aber eine Frage. Es war doch standartmäßig eine Fox eingebaut, richtig? Ist die Marzocchi tatsächlich besser, oder wieso hast du sie eingebaut?



Du bist die Gabel doch schon an meinem Norco Gefahren 
Und den Rest der Geschichte kennst du ja auch...


----------



## Rischar (28. November 2009)

Jaja, habe ich jetzt auch festgestellt... bei den genauen Produktbezeichnungen von Marzocchi kenne ich mich nicht aus 

Also: Raus mit der Gabel, denn die ist echt nicht so gut


----------



## Markpa (29. November 2009)

@hardcorehaude: nettes bike. was für griffe sind das? die endkappen kommen gut.

Gruß Mark


----------



## hardcorehaude (30. November 2009)

finde die big betty jetzt auch nicht schlecht - bin sonst immer vorne muddy und hinten die betty gefahren. als allroundreifen rundrum auf jeden fall zu empfehlen. alternative wäre der fat albert in 2,4, der ist rund 100gr leichter und sollte noch einen tick weniger rollwiederstand haben.

die griffe an meinem remedy sind sunline ... kosten ca. 18 und haben eben diese schöne, polierte aluendkappe. der gummi wird an den beanspruchten stellen mit der zeit etwas heller, aber sonst haben sie so gut wie keine verschleißerscheinungen.


----------



## lariorider (30. November 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> N´abend,
> 
> die von dir genannten Komponenten hab ich durch folgende ersetzt: Thomson Elite Sütze, Sattel Selle Italia SLR XC ( für meinen Hintern perfekt), MonkeyLite XC Lo-Rise mit 685 mm Länge. Der Lenker hat aber weniger Rise und ne andere Biegung als der originale Lenker. Find ich aber so besser, weil die Front etwas flacher wird und ich mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad habe.
> Macht in der Summe 405 Gramm Gewichtsersparniss...


wo sollen die 405 Gramm Gewichtsersparniss herkommen? der Sattel und die Stütze bringen zusammen rund 100 Gramm, foglich müsste der Lenker allein 300 Gramm weniger wiegen als der original Lenker???


----------



## hardcorehaude (1. Dezember 2009)

wär interessant was die orginalteile wiegen. die thomson spart schon einiges und der sattel ebenfalls ...
poste doch mal die einzelnen gewichte (neu und orginal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal meinen Schmierzettel mit den Gewichten rausgekramt...

orginal Lenker:     366g       Easton Lenker:       177g         -189g

orginal Sattel:      320g      Selle Italia SLR XC: 182g          -138g

orginal S.-Stütze: 322g      Thomson Elite:        244g         - 78g

orginal Kassette:  366g       Shimano XT 11-34  295g          - 71g

Speichenschutz hinten an Nabe demontiert:                      - 30g

macht in der Summe:                                                    -506g


----------



## Rischar (1. Dezember 2009)

Komme gerade vom Fahren und muss einfach noch mal schnell hier schreiben WIE GEIL dieses Fahrrad ist


----------



## BikerDurden (1. Dezember 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Fahren und muss einfach noch mal schnell hier schreiben WIE GEIL dieses Fahrrad ist



scheiß studenten 

haben immer zeit.... ich sitzt hier bei der Arbeit...naja vielleicht heut abend ne kleine Hallensession


----------



## Skydiver81 (1. Dezember 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Fahren und muss einfach noch mal schnell hier schreiben WIE GEIL dieses Fahrrad ist



WORD


----------



## lariorider (1. Dezember 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Hab mal meinen Schmierzettel mit den Gewichten rausgekramt...
> 
> orginal Lenker: 366g Easton Lenker: 177g -189g
> 
> ...


 
Danke, dass du schon mal alles gewogen hast, da kann ich mir viel Schrauberei ersparen. Wie sieht es mit den Rädern aus? Bei den Reifen (Kenda Nevegal) kann man nix machen, die sind eh schon auf den Level vom 2,4er Nobby Nic und drunter kommt ja wohl nichts in Frage.
Dann bleiben nur die Laufräder selbst, und da kann man dann richtig Geld ausgeben. Kannst du da irgendwas vorschlagen, was einen finaziell nicht ruiniert?


----------



## hardcorehaude (1. Dezember 2009)

was wiegt denn der bontrager laufradsatz?
alternativen wÃ¤ren u.a. mavic crossline oder hope proII naben mit mavic 321, 521, bzw. 721 oder auch mit dt 5.1, bzw. 6.1 (oder lautet die bezeichnung 5.2, bzw. 6.2?).
die hope pro kombi gibts bei crc fÃ¼r unter 300â¬.
ach ja, dann fallen mir noch die shimano xt wh-m776 ein. 
alle laufradsÃ¤tze sollten so bei ca. 2kg liegen und sind enduro, bzw. freeride tauglich.

ach, die 366gr des lenkers sind schon der hammer (wie breit ist der Ã¼berhaupt) - ein holzfeller in 700mm spart da schon an die 100gr, kostet gerade mal 25â¬ und ist mit sicherheit nicht weniger stabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (1. Dezember 2009)

bei den gewichtsangaben: sie sind vom 7er , ich glaub wer ein 8er fährt,hat nicht ganz soviel gewicht dabei gespart.
die bontrager laufräder waren vom gewicht vergleichbar mit dt 240/5.1d , also so um die 2kg.....


----------



## speedos (1. Dezember 2009)

Gewichtsangaben von den Laufrädern inkl. Felgenband findet ihr in meinem Album. 

Ich liebäugel mit denen hier:

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html

aber ich hab etwas bedenken wegen den Naben... Aber die Hope Pro 2 sind schon mächtig laut... Hat einer ne Empfehlung für leichte, haltbare und nicht zu laute Naben?


----------



## paul.lahner (2. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte mal edco naben,die hatten auch den typischen dt/pro 2 sound.mit ordentlich fett hat man garnix mehr gehört.klär das doch mal ab,ob das mit den genannten naben auch funzt.


----------



## Markpa (2. Dezember 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Gewichtsangaben von den Laufrädern inkl. Felgenband findet ihr in meinem Album.
> 
> Ich liebäugel mit denen hier:
> 
> ...



Mit den Laufrädern liebäugel ich auch schon seit Monaten. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie es um die Steifigkeit, den Rundlauf und das tatsächliche Gewicht aussieht.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Rischar (2. Dezember 2009)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> scheiß studenten



Ja, ich mag mein Leben zur Zeit auch nicht!




NOT 





speedos schrieb:


> Gewichtsangaben von den Laufrädern inkl. Felgenband findet ihr in meinem Album.



Das ist das Hinterrad, richtig?






Das zeigt, dass die Standart-Laufräder nicht viel taugen.
Hier ist mein aktuelles Hinterrad: (Und ich bin mir sicher, das ist um einiges stabiler. Ob sich die 15 gr Mehrgewicht gelohnt haben...?)


----------



## speedos (2. Dezember 2009)

Markpa schrieb:


> Mit den Laufrädern liebäugel ich auch schon seit Monaten. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie es um die Steifigkeit, den Rundlauf und das tatsächliche Gewicht aussieht.
> 
> Gruß Mark




Hab wegen den Langzeiterfahrungen und dem Gewicht mal was recherchiert. Die Gewichtsangaben scheinen annähernd zu stimmen. Aber was die Dauertesterfahrungen angeht, hab ich auch nix brauchbares gefunden. Sind bei den meißten noch nicht lang genung im Einsatz...

Das mit der Fettpackung hab ich auch schon im Kopf gehabt, frage ist nur, wie lange der gewünschte Efeckt anhält... Und mit Hope Naben wird der LRS auch ne Ecke teurer. Aber die Naben sehen schon echt schick aus


----------



## speedos (2. Dezember 2009)

Jep... ist das Hinterrad. 

Aber die Schüssel hast du nicht mitgewogen oder


----------



## Rischar (3. Dezember 2009)

...drei Mal darfst du raten


----------



## muddyface (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Remedy-Rider, 

da es das 09 Remedy nie wieder in der Form geben wird, mache ich mir Gedanken um die Ersatzteilversorgung. 

Die Toxoholics handeln mit Endoro Bearings. Welche Lager im Remedy zum Einsatz kommen ist ihnen nicht bekannt. Einen Remedy-Lagersatz gibt es nicht. Bei einer Anfrage hieß es: ich soll die Lager nachmessen und ihnen die größe mitteilen. 

Der Trek-Store München hat mir eine wunderschöne PDF zugeschickt (siehe Bild). Wenn ich richtig sehe kann man bei Trek die einzelnen Lager gar nicht bestellen. Bei Lager Pos.13 heist es included with rocker, bei Pos. 30 with bearings, d.h. die Lager sind nur in verbundung mit Rocker erhältlich. 
Ich wollte auch die entsprechende Preisliste haben, seit dem keine Antwort von Trek. 

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Ersatzteilbestellung, Preise usw. gemacht?


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2009)

Die Lagergröße steht doch dabei! z.B. 6903 2rs, oder 6903- sollte jedes besseren Lagerhaus/Baywa o.Ä. bestellen können, oder online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Die Lagergröße steht doch dabei! z.B. 6903 2rs, oder 6903- sollte jedes besseren Lagerhaus/Baywa o.Ä. bestellen können, oder online.



Der war gut.....da gibts doch nur die Größen für Getreidemühlen

G.


----------



## fred777 (3. Dezember 2009)

hey muddyface ich habe mein hinterbau mal zerlegt ,und glaube das es sich um industriekugellager handelt.diese wirst du warscheinlich im fachhandel (industriebedarf) wiederfinden z.b. www.gottwald-hydraulik.de


----------



## clemson (3. Dezember 2009)

stehen doch für alle teile artikelnummern auf dem pdf....
steht doch bei 13...wenn man den kompletten rocker link nimmt sind die lager dabei und muß sie nicht einzeln mitbestellen...gibts aber wohl unter der Nummer bei 13 mit der artikelnummer 283643 auch einzeln....

preise wird dir wohl dein trek händler nennen können......


----------



## vox1980 (3. Dezember 2009)

wichtig ist, daß man die lager als  geschlossene lager kauft und keine offene... 
greets, vox


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der war gut.....da gibts doch nur die Größen für Getreidemühlen
> 
> G.



Auch Mühlen haben ab und zu Lager mit Maß 17x30x7mm


----------



## speedos (3. Dezember 2009)

Sind denn beim Remedy schon Lager kaputt gegangen? Bis jetzt hab ich hier noch nix gelesen.


----------



## lariorider (3. Dezember 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Hab mal meinen Schmierzettel mit den Gewichten rausgekramt...
> 
> orginal Lenker: 366g Easton Lenker: 177g -189g
> 
> ...


 

Hab jetzt doch selber mal ein paar orginal Teile von meinem 8er Remedy abmontiert und gewogen, komme aber auf andere Werte als du:

Sattel: 277g

Sattelstütze: 272g

Vorderrad (Rythem comp): 918g

Meine Küchenwaage ist ganz neu und arbeitet ziemlich genau. Da sieht es mit der Gewichtsersparnis schon etwas anders aus. Den Sattel möchte ich wegen der Optik behalten, die 400mm Thomson, die ich wegen meiner Größe brauche, wiegt auch 270g, bleibt also nur der Lenker und natürlich die Laufräder.


----------



## speedos (3. Dezember 2009)

Also meine Waage ist auch schon recht genau. Hab sogar noch mit einer anderen Waage gewogen. Mein Gewichte waren auch identisch mit Angaben hier aus dem Forum.

Kann aber gut sein, dass die Teile vom 8er Remedy leichter sind. Irgendwo muß ja in der Summe auch der Gewichtsunterschied zum 7er herkommen.


----------



## Rischar (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja, definitiv haben die Teile von 7er im Vergleich zum 8er ein anderes Gewicht. Logisch!
Gerade die Laufräder sind beim 8er leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessi (4. Dezember 2009)

*komisch , wie kommt hier jemand auf die idee das es ein problem ist die lagersätze vom remady in 10 jahren nicht mehr zu bekommen!!!!!!
trek hat alle lagersätze selbst die von den 15jahre alten klein fullys haben die am start und diese firma ist noch nicht verkauft worden oder an die börse gegangen--wenn ihr stress wegen den lagern habt einfach bei eurem trek händler bestellen oder den trek händler suchen der die bestellt----nochmal alles kein problem-------
schau sonst bei bicyclesgarage.de>>>>>die können helfen!
*


----------



## Rischar (4. Dezember 2009)

sessi schrieb:


> trek hat alle lagersätze selbst die von den 15jahre alten klein fullys haben die am start



Yeah, das ist doch mal gut zu wissen!


----------



## vox1980 (5. Dezember 2009)

moin,
wie siehts, hat eigentlich jemand schon das remedy 2010? kanns kaum mehr erwarten bis mein händler anruft...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. Dezember 2009)

"Stonebite" in Sissach (Kanton Baselland, CH) hat bereits das Remedy 9.9 im Laden stehen. Sieht klasse aus. Ist jetzt nur kein Enduro mehr, sondern ein Allmountain.


----------



## Erroll (5. Dezember 2009)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> @all remedy 7 besitzer: welche compression, bzw. rebound stufe hat euer rp2?



Weiß das keiner?


----------



## franzam (5. Dezember 2009)

bei rebound würd ich immer die kleinste Stufe nehmen, ansonsten ist es mir zu überdämpft. Wenn Du in den Park willst, dann mind. mittlere Druckstufe. 
Wenn du um die 100kg hast, siehts aber viell. schon wieder anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (5. Dezember 2009)

bei meinem Händler stehen auch schon zwei neue Remedy herum. sehen schon sehr schick aus, bin aber trotzdem froh das 2009er zu haben. wollte halt enduro und kein all mountain.


----------



## bikeop (7. Dezember 2009)

vox1980 schrieb:


> moin,
> wie siehts, hat eigentlich jemand schon das remedy 2010? kanns kaum mehr erwarten bis mein händler anruft...


 
das remedy 2010?? that´s no remedy at all.


----------



## mamo80 (7. Dezember 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Gewichtsangaben von den Laufrädern inkl. Felgenband findet ihr in meinem Album.
> 
> Ich liebäugel mit denen hier:
> 
> ...




mit dem LRS machst sicher nix falsch, hab den 2010 mit ztr flow und nach fast einer ganzen saison fahren noch keine nennenswerten 8ter bzw. dellen in den felgen. 3way is halt perfekt weil du alle möglichen achsen einbauen kannst, bei meinen geht nur QR und 10mm, sollte ich auf ein scratch umrüsten könnt ich die LR dann nicht mehr verwenden...


----------



## paul.lahner (7. Dezember 2009)

hier mal wieder ein bild....





hab mein remi jetzt auch ein bissel gepimt


----------



## Jedisonic (7. Dezember 2009)

@vox1980: wo hast dein Remedy denn geordert, bzw. wurde dir schon eine ungefähre Lieferzeit mitgeteilt? Hab mit ein 2010er bei jehlebikes.de bestellt. Da lautet der Status derzeit noch Lieferzeit :-(
Gruß,
Boris


----------



## speedos (7. Dezember 2009)

@ paul.lahner, was für eine Kettenführung hast du montiert? Zufrieden mit Funktion und vor allem geräuscharm? Ist jetzt im Winter auf meiner to do Liste. Bin mir nur noch nicht schlüssig, ob Drei-Fach bleibt oder Zwei-Fach...


----------



## paul.lahner (7. Dezember 2009)

rolle ist von shaman racing,carbonhaltearm eigenbau!

haltearm ist ganz gut geworden,rolle muß noch verbessert werden.
ich glaube,das große kettenblatt schmeiß` ich auch runter und dann kommt ein bashguard rauf.


----------



## sramx9 (7. Dezember 2009)

bäh -wie sauber das da oben ist


----------



## speedos (7. Dezember 2009)

Am Anfang hab ich auch mit der Shaman KeFü geliebäugelt. Aber die soll schon recht lautstark sein. Im Moment bin ich mit Dreist KeFü am liebäugeln. Aber die ist ja nicht ganz billig. Aber das System mit einer Laufrolle und 1 bis 2 Zahnrädern find ich am überzeugendsten von den ganzen angebotenen Systemen. 

So sah meins auch noch letzte Woche aus. Nach der Putzorgie am Samstag hab ich mich gestern nicht getraut, dass schön geputze Radel wieder so schnell einzusauen...


----------



## HardRock07 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leutz.

Hab bei mir jetzt auch die Shaman Enduro KeFü drauf.
Das große Blatt ist nunauch Geschichte.

Den Geräuschpegel der Shaman empfinde ich jetzt nicht als laut bzw. störend. Ist eben nen leichtes gleichmäßiges rasseln, mehr aber auch nich.
Mir gefällt das rasseln jedenfalls besser, als die unschönen Schläge an die Kettenstrebe.


MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (8. Dezember 2009)

hier im forum hat einer seine rolle mit isolierband schön leise bekommen,aber keine ahnung wie lange das hält.


----------



## HardRock07 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenne z.B. "Scotch 23" , das ist selbstvulkanisierend.
Nach dem aufwickeln, bildet es dann sone art "feste" Gummischicht.

Das wäre durchaus mal nen Versuch wert.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2009)

Spannt einfach einen kleinen Dicken Haarzopfgummiding drüber.
Hält von von ganz alleine und ihr hört nichts mehr von der Rolle.
Und des Ding formt sich dann mit dem ganzen Öl und Dreck in die richtige Form.
Hält fast ewig und kann schnell erneuert werden.

G.


----------



## franzam (8. Dezember 2009)

Also unter Haarzopfgummiding kann ich mir nix vorstellen. 
Meine Haare sind etwas zu kurz für Zöpfe


----------



## Grashalm (8. Dezember 2009)

Kauft euch einfach keine Shaman sondern eine Nc-17 Stinger Kefü, die Rolle ist weicher als die Shaman und deswegen fast lautlos.

Hat zufällig jemand die Geometriedaten des 09'er Remedys? Auf der Trek Seite finde ich nur die Maße der 2010'er Modelle.


----------



## joggerl (8. Dezember 2009)

Auf der Trek Homepage gibts unter hilfe ein bike archiv, da sind die geodaten drin.
lg


----------



## Grashalm (8. Dezember 2009)

joggerl schrieb:


> Auf der Trek Homepage gibts unter hilfe ein bike archiv, da sind die geodaten drin.
> lg



Jo da war ich schon, aber Geo Daten habe ich nicht gefunden


----------



## joggerl (8. Dezember 2009)

in der alten anzeige sthen die daten des remedy in s drin, bin ich mal drübergestolpert.
http://www.vertriders.com/sale_fst_light.html


----------



## monkey10 (8. Dezember 2009)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand die Geometriedaten des 09'er Remedys? Auf der Trek Seite finde ich nur die Maße der 2010'er Modelle.



Hab auch unlängst mal nach den Geodaten des 09er-Modells gesucht. Anbei Screeshots von den Daten die ich gefunden habe. Leider sind die Geodaten unzuverlässig (weil unterschiedlich!!!).

Mich hat damals v.a. die Kettenstrebenlänge (und Tretlagerhöhe) interessiert. Ersteres ist einmal mit 419, dann mit 432 und jetzt auf vertriders.com mit 435mm angegeben.

Angeblich sind die einzigen Veränderungen 2010 ja nur die Wippe und der Dämpfer (natürlich auch eine kürzere Gabel). Gibt man aber diese Daten in einem Bikegeoprogramm ein, dann kommt man aber auf ein doch etwas höheres Tretlager als ich beim 2009er annehme...

Anhang anzeigen 177652


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (9. Dezember 2009)

Remedy 8 17,5" -das hat die Bike 9/08 gemessen:

Lenk-/Sitzwinkel 66.5° /71.5°
Oberrohr 590mm
Radstand 1134mm
Tretlagerhöhe 360mm
Kettenstrebenlänge nicht gemessen

Ich dachte 08/09 ist gleich, 2010 dann veränderte Geo.


----------



## monkey10 (9. Dezember 2009)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Remedy 8 17,5" -das hat die Bike 9/08 gemessen:
> 
> Lenk-/Sitzwinkel 66.5° /71.5°
> Oberrohr 590mm
> ...



Damit wäre das dann auch die Tretlagerhöhe, die ich angenommen habe bzw. jene die sich ergibt wenn man die Fox 150er mit einer 160er Gabel austauscht


----------



## Helium (10. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich die Geo Daten vom 2009er zum 2010er Remedy vergleiche, braucht man dem 2009er nicht ewig nachtrauern, da die Rahmen zu 95% die ident. Geo haben. Man muß nur im 2010er die 150 mm Gabel gegen eine Fox 36 oder Lyrik austauschen dann hat man wieder das 2009er Remedy und dann sogar noch einen besser Dämpfer der noch ein fluffigeres Gefühl gibt.


----------



## vox1980 (10. Dezember 2009)

so schauts aus 

ich test jetzt mal das remy mit der 32er gabel und falls es nach mehr verlangt tausch ich halt die gabel und das laufrad aus... denk aber das mir die 150mm reichen! das was ich bisher an tests gelesen hab, soll der hinterbau wirklich sahnemäßig abgehn und auch super mit der gabel harmonieren! wenn doch endlichmal mein händler anrufen würde... 

grüße, vox


----------



## _ViTO_ (12. Dezember 2009)

hatte hier schonmal jemand probiert bzw. weiß bescheid ob die Maxxis Mionion 2,35 ans remedy passen. Das was eigentlich wirklich die frage ist wegen der Strebe über dem Rad am hinteren Rocker. Sollte mir mindesten 2cm Luft zwischen Reifen und Strebe bleiben

MFG Vito


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. Dezember 2009)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> hatte hier schonmal jemand probiert bzw. weiß bescheid ob die Maxxis Mionion 2,35 ans remedy passen. Das was eigentlich wirklich die frage ist wegen der Strebe über dem Rad am hinteren Rocker. Sollte mir mindesten 2cm Luft zwischen Reifen und Strebe bleiben
> 
> MFG Vito



Das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Bei Maxxis musst Du die ETRTO-Werte mit anderen Reifenmarken vergleichen. Die Zollangaben passen nicht. Ein 2.35er Minon ist in etwa so breit/schmal wie ein 2.25er Schwalbe Reifen. Ein 2.4er Ardent oder Advantage hingegen ist so breit und füllig wie ein 2.4er Fat Albert. Ich bin am meinem Remedy schon 2.4er Ardent/Advantage gefahren. Das passt noch gut. Ob da allerdings 2 cm Luft dazwischen waren??? Jetzt fahre ich 2.35er Highroller vorne und 2.25er Fat Albert hinten. Das langt dicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (12. Dezember 2009)

Wieso mind. 2cm?
Halt ich für etwas übertrieben. So große Steine wurschtelt es normalerweise nicht mit rum.


----------



## SvenMP (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre Momentan die Maxxis Highroller in 2.5 auf den Serienfelgen, und da ist noch mehr Platz als beim 2.4 Fat Albert, war selber etwas verwundert, ist aber so.


----------



## _ViTO_ (12. Dezember 2009)

Super. Danke für die infos.. Dann werd ich mal mit den Bestellungen beginnen


----------



## Remedy8 (12. Dezember 2009)

Servus!

Hätte ein Paar Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 (made in germany) sowie einen Conti Mountain King 2.2 ProTection abzugeben.

Weiterhin ein Paar Maxxis Ignitor Exception 2.35 und ein Paar Kenda Nevegal 2.35.
Alle Reifen quasi neuwertig und gegen Gebot abzugeben! Einfach kurze PN oder E-Mail an mich...

Gruß und weiterhin schönes WE - Kristian


----------



## _ViTO_ (12. Dezember 2009)

Hat von den Lyrik fahrern hier jemand eine Weiche Feder übrig oder möchte diese gegen eine mit mittlerer Stärke tauschen. im Bikemarkt hab ich nichts gefunden.

Saluti Manuele


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. Dezember 2009)

SvenMP schrieb:


> Ich fahre Momentan die Maxxis Highroller in 2.5 auf den Serienfelgen, und da ist noch mehr Platz als beim 2.4 Fat Albert, war selber etwas verwundert, ist aber so.



Nö ist nicht komisch sondern logisch. Ich habe es vorgestern (?) schon geschrieben. Bei Maxxis muss man die ETRTO-Werte miteinander vergleichen. 
- 2.5" Highroller (55-559)
- 2.4" Fat Albert (62-559)
Der 2.4er Fat Albert baut breiter und voluminöser als der "alte" 2.5er High Roller. Dagegen sind die 2.4er Advantage/Ardent in etwa gleich gross, breit und voluminös wir die 2.4er FA.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ein zukünftiger Remedy 2010 Besitzer Interesse an einer Lyric 2-Step (1.5 To 1 1/8" Tapered) hätte, dann kann er sich mal bei mir melden. Wenn der Preis stimmt, würde ich meine abgeben. Ich möchte mein 2009er Remedy eher rückrüsten auf eine leichte Revelation 150mm-Gabel (1700g).


----------



## PrimeX (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte auch noch eine Fox 36 Talas aus meinem Remedy 9 abzugeben!


----------



## P-Sionic (14. Dezember 2009)

Was sind denn eure Preisvorstellungen? Grüße.


----------



## _ViTO_ (14. Dezember 2009)

würde mich auch interessieren.. (die Fox meine ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (14. Dezember 2009)

Preis Talas:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=3283


----------



## PrimeX (14. Dezember 2009)

Ist VHB!


----------



## Remedy8 (14. Dezember 2009)

PrimeX schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch eine Fox 36 Talas aus meinem Remedy 9 abzugeben!



Also für "umme" nehm´ich alles


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. Dezember 2009)

Ernsthafte Anfragen (Lyric 2-Step) bitte per PN


----------



## Skydiver81 (14. Dezember 2009)

Das Bild der Woche zeigt ein remedy 8 in aktion


----------



## Rischar (15. Dezember 2009)

Jau! Cooles Foto.
Nur hat die Dame einen sehr, sehr männlichen (von ihr aus) rechten Arm 


Um mal wieder etwas Farbe in dieses Thema zu bringen - auch wenn's nichts dolles ist 






Zeig doch auch mal bisschen Remedy-Action im Winter!


----------



## speedos (24. Dezember 2009)

Werd hier mal wieder Leben reinbringen nach neun Tagen 

Hab mal ne Frage an die Leute, die ne KeFü montiert haben an Ihrem Remedy. Hab seid heute meine NC-17 Stinger vor mir liegen. Hab  schon mal die Kurbel und das Innenlager demontiert. Was mich im Moment stutzig macht, ist das die auf der re. Seite montierten Spacer zusammen 5 mm Dick sind und die KeFü. misst 3 mm in der Dicke. Also ist ein Spacer 2,5 mm Dick. Kann ich die 0,5 mm Dickenunterschied vernachlässigen oder gibt das dann Probleme mit der Kettenlinie 
Wie richte ich die KeFü. eigentlich aus? Ist leider keine Anleitung mit dabei gewesen...


----------



## sramx9 (24. Dezember 2009)

hat der spacer auch eine Rille ? war bei mir so - mit einer zange kann man ihn dort teilen. ist eine art sollbruchstelle. bei mir ( truvativ kefü ) passt alles wunderbar. bei der ausrichtung habe ich die kefü erstmal "frei schnauze" ausgerichtet. dann feiner eingestellt damit es sich sauber schalten lies.


----------



## speedos (24. Dezember 2009)

Hab die beiden Spacer schon voneinander getrennt. Aber ein Spacer + KeFü. ergibt halt knapp 5,5 mm Dicke. Hab mal eben was in meiner Krimskrams Kiste gewühlt und einen Spacer mit 1,85 mm Dicke gefunden. Macht mit der KeFü. zusammen 4,85 mm. So hab ich nur 0,15 mm Abweichung von der originalen Kettenlinie. Welche Reihenfolge ist denn die richtige? Vermutlich zuerst den Spacer auf das Tretlager und dann die KeFü., stimmts?
Werd das ganze morgen mal provisorisch montieren, da mein 36er Kettenblatt noch nicht da ist 
Bin mal gespannt, wie das Teil funktioniert...

Auf diesem Wege wünsch ich allen hier ein frohes und streßfreies Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (29. Dezember 2009)

Danke! 
Und hat Euch das Christkind etwas für's Rad gebracht?
Bei mir nicht  Dafür andere gute Sachen...

Ich wünsch Euch außerdem einen guten Rutsch in Zweitausendzehn und ein weiteres Jahr mit dem besten Fahrrad !


----------



## es geht auch an (29. Dezember 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> hier im forum hat einer seine rolle mit isolierband schön leise bekommen,aber keine ahnung wie lange das hält.



das war ich....hält übrigens jetzt schon halbes jahr.
und macht das ganze definitv um mehr als die hälfte leiser.

dafür ist meine gabel jetzt zum *DRITTEN *mal defekt.
wieder die 2-step einheit......ein echter dreck das teil.
entweder ich mach was falsch oder die dinger halten nur 2 wochen.
federfunktion geht einwandfrei.ansonsten also eine prima gabel......
bin mal gespannt,ob rs da aus kulanz mir etwas entgegenkommt.
immerhin hatte ich heuer das teil insgesamt fast einen monat beim service....


halten eure 2-step einheiten mehr aus?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (29. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Du eine sehr gut funktionierende Lyrik möchtest, dann kannst Du meine abkaufen. Da war noch nie was.


----------



## paul.lahner (29. Dezember 2009)

meine hat buchsenspiel und ist auch zu sport imp.


----------



## franzam (29. Dezember 2009)

Meine am Winterrad geht auch noch


----------



## es geht auch an (29. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Meine am Winterrad geht auch noch





Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine sehr gut funktionierende Lyrik möchtest, dann kannst Du meine abkaufen. Da war noch nie was.





paul.lahner schrieb:


> meine hat buchsenspiel und ist auch zu sport imp.



ich versteh nicht wieso meine immer defekt wird....
die 2-step einheit wurde ja komplett getauscht...sogar 2mal mit 2010 technik
ich nutz das teil sowieso seltenst....vllt liegts ja da dran...naja....
ab zum händler ....
soll ich es mir auf soloair oder coil(wird nur auf kulanz gehen) umbauen lassen, dann wärs zwar im wert gemindert aber robuster....was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ViTO_ (30. Dezember 2009)

ich hab auch leichtes buchsenspiel.. keiner glaubt es mir aber nach 4 wochen war es aufeinmal da.. Mal schauen ob nen service was bringt. 

Ansonsten ist die Lyrik (zumindes die u-turn Coil) ein echt gelungenes Teil.



Vito


----------



## es geht auch an (30. Dezember 2009)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> ich hab auch leichtes buchsenspiel.. keiner glaubt es mir aber nach 4 wochen war es aufeinmal da.. Mal schauen ob nen service was bringt.
> 
> Ansonsten ist die Lyrik (zumindes die u-turn Coil) ein echt gelungenes Teil.
> 
> ...



also ein leichtes spiel am tauchrohr ist lt rockshox völlig normal.
bei verstellbaren gabeln vor allem im ausgefahrenen zustand


----------



## _ViTO_ (30. Dezember 2009)

ja das hab ich auch schon gehört und gelesen.

Irgendwo sollte aber ne grenze sein und da ich das Spiel zwar nicht unbedingt als Störend empfinde, aber dennoch wissen oder merken möcht ob es vllt. auch mit nen tucken weniger Spiel geht werd ich mal schauen wie es nach dem service ist. 

Wenn sich der Spiel in den Buchsen in dem Bereich halten hinterher soll es auch gut sein.


----------



## es geht auch an (30. Dezember 2009)

....hab die buchsen ja bei meinen diversen service einsendungen auch reklamiert....war nachher genauso nach ein paar metern abfahrt.
aber das stört nicht wirklich.


----------



## paul.lahner (30. Dezember 2009)

umbau auf soloair,da haste aber keine absenkung der gabel mehr..aber die leichteste lyrik

coil-absenkung und bestes ansprechen,abstimmung aber leider nur durch tauschen der feder möglich und die schwerste version

hab mir auch schon gedanken gemacht,falls meine demnächst nicht mehr will.tendiere dann zur coil!!


----------



## _ViTO_ (30. Dezember 2009)

also ich mag keine luft^^ hinten kommt jetzt auch der dhx 5.0 coil rein.. 

so muss das sein. das bissl mehrgewicht wird halt an anderen stellen notfalls gespart


----------



## Markpa (31. Dezember 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> halten eure 2-step einheiten mehr aus?



Habe ja ziemlich zeitgleich wie Du damals meine Gabel zur Reparatur gebracht. Habe auch das 2010er Kit. Bis jetzt heb sie. Bin aber auch erst knapp 400km damit gefahren. Was mir allerdings die Tage in der Garage aufgefallen ist als ich an meiner neuen Bremse geschraubt habe ist, dass die Gabel im abgesenkten Modus nun nicht mehr bei exakt 115mm stehen bleibt, sondern zwei Striche weiter unten. Wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt ist das durch den SAG natürlich behoben und sie liegt satt auf dem Strich bei 115mm. Werde das aber dennoch beobachten.

Hast Du denn Deine in der Zwischenzeit nochmals beim Service gehabt... Du schreibst ja, dass sie schon die zweit 2010er Inlays zerbröselt hat?

gruß Mark


----------



## es geht auch an (31. Dezember 2009)

hab sie 2mal bis jetzt beim service gehabt.
und jetzt ist sie wieder defekt....
also zwei 2010er inlays zerbröselt und ein 2009er.....

die gabel war auch irendwie nach jedem service wo anders an der skala stehegeblieben.da bin ich auch nicht schlau drauß geworden....

werd sie wohl jetzt auf soloair umbauen lassen  
da ich kein vertrauen mehr in die 2-step habe.....

ein umbau auf coil geht nur auf kulanz,oder?da man die hälfte der gabel tauschen müsste


----------



## mamo80 (1. Januar 2010)

da bin ich aber froh dass ich "nur" die soloair hab. obwohl mein kollege hat sich seine lyrik 2008 auf 2step umbauen lassen und hatte noch nie probleme damit.


----------



## colt73 (1. Januar 2010)

hallo!

mich würde eure einschätzung interessieren, da ich mich für ein 2010er remedy 8 interessiere, aber eigentlich nicht so viel geld ausgeben möchte. also vergleiche ich derzeit mit ein paar alternativen und bin mir gerade ziemlich unsicher, was es denn werden soll. 

trek remedy 8: 3500, gute ausstattung, gute verarbeitung, sitze super auf dem rad (konnte aber nur kurz auf dem 7er probe fahren) und es gefällt mir sehr, negativ für mich nur der preis.

alternative 1, canyon nerve am 8: 2300, gute ausstattung und verarbeitung, finde den rahmen nicht so schön und die zugverlegung ne katastrophe, außerdem hat mich die probefahrt nicht umgehauen (im vgl zum remedy 7)

alternative 2, cheetah mountain spirit: ca 2800-3100 je nach ausstattung, sieht alles gut aus, kenne es aber nicht und konnte es nicht fahren. keine ahnung, was das taugt, und ob es wirklich ne alternative sein kann.

andere alternativen habe ich gerade nicht, da mir meist die geo (cube stereo, votec vsx, etc) nicht gefällt oder der preis noch höher ist (liteville 301, nicolai helius). 

meine fragen: 
1. kennt ihr noch alternativen mit ähnlicher geometrie wie remedy, nerve am oder mountain spirit? aber bitte nicht radon, davon habe ich genug.
2. welches würdet ihr nehmen?


frohes neujahrsbiken!
colt73.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (1. Januar 2010)

Naja, was erwartest du denn von uns zu hören, außer, dass wir dir empfehlen dir ein Remedy zu kaufen?! 

Klar, gibt es günstigere Räder, aber du weißt es im Prinzip selbst:


colt73 schrieb:


> sitze super auf dem rad (...) und es gefällt mir sehr


Also gibt ich dir hier meine Bestätigung:
Kaufen und glücklich sein!

Wenn du dir unsicher bist, fahr andere Räder Probe. Dann wird sich (vermutlich) herauskistallieren, dass du nur mit einem Remedy zufrieden sein wirst. Und klar, günstig ist es nicht! Aber leider ist unser Hobby nicht günstig... 


Was ich dir noch sagen kann: Das Votec SX ist dem Remedy relativ ähnlich. Ich bin es schon gefahren... allerdings relativ kurz nach dem Kauf meines Remedys und deshalb war ich noch nicht an die Geometrie gewöhnt (also kann es sein, dass mir deshalb Beide so ähnlich vorkamen)


----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht ist irgendwo noch ein 2008er für einen guten Preis zu finden! Und für das gesparte Geld lieber etwas pimpen


----------



## colt73 (2. Januar 2010)

ein altes modell kommt für mich nicht in frage, aber danke für den tipp.

klar, dass ich hier wenig kritisches über das remedy erfahre. aber mir gings eher darum zu hören, ob es nicht doch ernst zu nehmende alternativen gibt. so wie das nerve am oder das cheetah mountain spirit. gibts da noch weitere (das votec ist für mich keine alternative aufgrund der geo)? und abgesehen davon, dass hier natürlich nur das remedy empfohlen wird, welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit anderen ähnlichen rädern gemacht?

noch was: habt ihr beim kauf des remedy immer den vollen preis gezahlt oder ist da noch spielraum, je nach verhandlungsgeschick?!


ride on,
colt73


----------



## noco (2. Januar 2010)

> ein altes modell kommt für mich nicht in frage,





Bernd

Sorry - Insider


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2010)

wäre das Lapierre Spicy nicht auch ne Alternative?


----------



## hechti (2. Januar 2010)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Servus Hechti
> 
> Also nach Trek Benutzerhandbuch ist das Remedy ein Bike der "Nutzungsart 4" für Zitat: "_Fahrten in schwierigem Gelände über Mittelgrosse Hindernisse und für kleine Sprünge_".
> Aus Deiner Beschreibung ist zu entnehmen das Du annimmst, dass es sich  bei den Verformungen um einen Sachmangel auf Grund einer fehlerhaften Auslegung des Rahmens auf die zu erwatenden Lasten handelt. Ich glaube nicht, dass man einen ca .4m grossen Table als "kleinen Sprung" bezeichnen darf, insbesondere dann wenn wie von Dir beschrieben die Landung misslungen ist. Daher, vermute ich, läuft das eher auf eine Unsachgemässe Anwendung hinaus.
> ...



nachdem sich die situation nach nem guten jahr, hoffentlich etwas beruhigt, bzw für mich geklärt hat, möchte ich hier nochmal stellung zu meinem remedy nehmen. und um die verschwörungstheorien aufzuheben: nein ich hab kein neues bike dafür bekommen das ich den eintrag hier rausgenommen habe. das lag eher daran das ich zu diesem zeitpunkt in einem laden gearbeitet habe der trek verkauft... und um ehrlich zu sein vertraue ich so leichten rahmen schlicht gar nicht mehr und werde einen weiten bogen darum machen, egal von welchem hersteller sie kommen!

als erstes: es war zum fahren ein endgeiles bike, den knappen monat den es gehalten hat, hab ich es geliebt! und der "walo" der hier mehr oder weniger durch posten der bilder die ganze chose angefangen hat (behalte die weiteren details lieber für dich lieber kollege... ) hat damit nich gelogen das ich mir durchaus bewusst war das es kein bike für sinnloses gehucke ist! selibges wären für mich hohe drops mit flacher landung oder weite gaps in den gegenhang. ich bin mit sicherheit nich zurückhaltend geschweige denn emo - ich betreibe diesen sport nach dem höher weiter schneller prinzip. aber ich denke spätestens nach meiner ausbildung zum velomechaniker (sogar jahrgangsbester!) weiss ich welches bike ich für welchen schund gebrauchen kann.

mit den nutzungsbedingungen musst du mir nich anfangen herr konstrukteur! damit machen sie keine werbung und damit verkaufen sie keine bikes! in diversen heftlis ist gestanden "bike für alles auch bikepark" der ami-product-manager labert im marketingvideo von drops, gaps, speed und fun. wenn ein velo so beworben wird sollten die nutzungsbedingungen dazu passen und nicht andersrum - das ist meine sicht auf die dinge. beschissen werd ich jedenfalls oft genug von den medien... 
und zum thema der rahmen hat richtig reagiert: ich wäre lieber hingefallen und der rahmen wäre ganz geblieben - sorry aber echt so eine bescheuerte einstellung. ich bin noch nich 50 - meine brieftasche ist klein aber meine gesundheit ist noch top! vielleicht denk ich in 25 jahren anders, aber momentan nehm ich lieber schmerzen in kauf als ein kaputtes bike. vorallen wenn es aufgrund eben der situation passiert, womit wir beim nächsten thema wären:

an alle die jetz denken ein 5 meter sprung wäre ja doch schon gross und heftig sage ich, geht playmobil spieln. so blöd das auch tönt. ich fahre sicher etwas schneller/riskanter als die breite masse, aber wenn ein bike gerade damit beworben wird, sollte es dem auch standhalten (egal was nachher im kleingedruckten steht) ich fahre sicher nicht so krass wie ein pro ala cam mccaul, aber der braucht sicher auch einiges mehr an rahmen im jahr. irgendwie scheint mir da einfach keine grenze definiert: wie weit wird das bike vom normalvolk ausgenutzt? inwieweit von den etwas schnelleren fahrern, die aber keine pros sind und das zeug eh dauernd ersetzt kriegen? wo wird da nun die grenze gesetzt bis wann ein bike bei einem hobbyfahrer der dafür zahlt halten muss? wie gut/intensiv fahren diese maximal? das soll nichtmal ein vorwurf an trek sein, ich denke diese grenze zu finden ist definitiv ziemlich schwierig! und bei mir hat es offensichtlich nich funktioniert...

irgendwer meinte von wegen "das vorderrad ganz sicher nicht runterdrücken wenn man den sprung versaut"... sorry aber bitte laber mich zu wenn du ein paar mal gesprungen bist. erstens: mal auf die idee gekommen das man das teilweise sogar muss, weil zum beispiel die landung extrem kurz ist und man es sonst nicht schafft mit beiden rädern reinzuspringen? und dann würde dieses risiko auch bestehen. und im fall hecklastig auf einem ausgeswaschenen table aufsetzen oder am double einhängen kann mindestens genauso schief gehen! stell dir vor ein schneller sprung, du spürst in der luft du könntest etwas zu kurz kommen und hebst das vorderrad hoch und drückst das hinterrad runter. lustig wirds wenn du jetz mit dem hinterrad an der kante einhängst, es dir schlagartig das vorderrad runterschlägt und du mit deinem doofen plappermaul den vorbau küsst! ich hab dann im fall schon ein paar blutende fressen unter fullface-helmen gesehen ... also bitte hör auf mir zu erzählen ich könne nich fahren. danke!

zur situation selber: es war ein stepdown artiges table, etwa 5 meter weit. ich kam etwas langsam was ich beim abspringen so richtig realisierte. ich dachte fürs vorderrad reichts in die landung, also drückte ich selbiges runter, damit das hinterrad hochkommt und es vielleicht auch noch halbwegs in die landung schafft. dem war aber nicht so, ich war langsamer als ich dachte und das vorderrad setze auch vor der landung auf. die gabel schlug durch, ich konnte den lenker aber trotzdem halten und ausrollen (zur errinerung, zwei wochen vorhher hatte ich mir die bänder in der schulter angerissen ... womit mir wieder beim thema wären, ein kaputtes bike hält mich vom fahren ab, eine kaputte schulter nicht) der rahmen war kaputt, der gabel war nichts passiert, das vorderrad hatte eine kleine acht, mit der ich aber ohne zu zögern weiter gefahren wär. ich habe schon hunderte so situationen selbst erlebt bzw gesehen. ich habe dabei auch schon 10 jahre alte rahmen brechen sehen, aber von einem so beworbenem produkt hätte ich erwartet, das es mich auf die fresse haut, der rahmen ganz bleibt und ich einen lachanfall kriege weil ich mir die andere schulter auch noch kaputt gemacht hätte (den lachanfall hatte ich aber so oder so...)

im nachhinein muss ich sagen das ich wohl das bike einfach überschätzt hab, grade nach den ersten paar mal fahren eben weil es sich wirklich geil fuhr und der hinterbau mit dhx5air für 150 mm mehr als potent war. 
diese eigenschaft war wohl aber weniger für leute gedacht die denken, das potenzial wirklich auszufahren, sondern eher für die die ihre bequemlichkeit auf der allmountain tour noch weiter ausbauen wollen. wogegen ja auch nichts zu sagen ist, ausser wenn das bike dann den falschen leuten in die hände fällt. und wenn mein session damals lieferbar gewesen wär hätte sich die ganzen situation so ziemlich sicher auch gar nich abgespielt, selbst wenn ich den sprung genau so versaut hätte. aber eben so ist das wenn man in einem laden arbeitet, fahren muss was da is und aufs fahren eben nicht verzichten kann.

letzendlich habe beide daraus gelernt, ich denke ich bin nich der einzige grund warum es jetzt ein scratch gibt... und die anderen mitverursacher haben wohl gerlernt das sie sich teilweise ein bisschen besser einschätzen sollte und eben definitiv nicht nach bikeheftlis ihre bikewahl beschliessen können. das remedy ist jetz noch ein stück leichter und nur noch all mountain, das scratch ist ein bisschen schwerer und ein selbt im kleingedruckten legaler freerider. so muss das sein und so hätte das 2008 eben schon sein sollen.

so und jetz geh ich mein alutech keiler streicheln, es wiegt 2 kilo mehr, hat eine ähnliche bzw meine wunsch-geometrie, einen noch potenteren stahlfeder hinterbau und das geilste daran ist: der jü hat mich fahren sehen und es extra ein bisschen stabiler gebaut. ich darf jetz wildsau spielen und alles machen was ich damit will, solang ich es nich frontal in einen baum setze sollte es halten und dazu steht er! ab jetz also keine serienbikes mehr ... das sollen die andern 95% machen!

und noch ein einwurf: ich bin kein gauner! ich hab neulich erst mein ancillotti dhp bei einem sturz recht grob mit meinem schienbein verbeult, ich hab es zugegeben. ein carbon lenker ist mir kurz nach einem heftigerem baumkontakt gebrochen, ich hab sicher kein garantieantrag gestellt. bei meinem kona stinky is beim sturz im steinfeld der lenkkopf grob verbeult, ich hab kona in ruh gelassen und mir ein gemini replica gekauft (was aber by the way auch nur 8 monate mitgemacht hat ... bei 3,4 kilo rahmengewicht inklusive bremo, aber siehe da cdale hat mir dafür ein judge gestellt) ich hab diverse felgen zerstört, gabeln verkratzt, bremshebel abgebrochen usw und ich hab nie um gratis gebettelt! ich bin also defintiv niemand der immer versucht für alles garantie rauszuschlagen, da waren einige cc/allmountaun kunden definitiv schlimmer 

in diesem sinne ... macht damit was ihr wollt!


----------



## Rischar (2. Januar 2010)

Viele Menschen haben definitiv kein Geld um sich direkt ein neues Rad zu kaufen und versuchen deshalb über Garantie sich ihr Rad/Geld zurückzuholen. Logisch.


Ich will das Thema nicht groß aufwärmen, möchte aber trotzdem kurz wissen, was passiert ist. Dein Remedyrahmen ist bei einer versauten Ladung verbogen, richtig? Wo?


----------



## noco (2. Januar 2010)

@hechti
Find ich sehr korrekt und für viele sicher hilfreich, dass du dich hier nochmal zu der Geschichte äusserst! 
Vor allem sehr neutral, differenziert und sachlich dargestellt. So wird mancherlei Spekulationen die Grundlage entzogen und ein Schlusspunkt gesetzt unter diese  Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände.
Was übrig bleibt ist:
Trek hat sich mit der - zumindest suggestiven - Darstellung des Einsatzbereichs vom Remedy etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt und du hast diese - etwas blauäugig - wörtlich genommen.....
Dabei bin ich mir sicher, dass 99% der typischen Kunden das alte Remedy bzw. den Rahmen nicht an seine Grenzen bringen.

Ein gesundes! Neues Jahr und viel Spass mit der Sau!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## BikerDurden (10. Januar 2010)

So leutz, hier mal meine Endversion meines Remedy 7
dazu gibts noch ein ActionBild von gestern Mittag beim Snowbiken

Grüße Tille

Edit: kann mir einer sagen, wie ich die Bilder in Groß ins Forum stellen kann?? Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ViTO_ (10. Januar 2010)

wenn du die bilder größer haben willst kopier einfach den Link vom Bild in der großansicht aus deinem Album. Dann kannste das hier mit dem button "Bild einfügen" die adresse dort einfügen.

Wie ist die Hope bremse so? deutlich stärker bzw besser dosierbar als die Juicy5?  Weil ich find die Juicy ansich extrem gut schon

mfg vito


----------



## sramx9 (10. Januar 2010)

mein 7er ist jetzt eigentlich auch erstmal fertig 

bezüglich bild:
geh in deinem album auf das foto was du einstellen willst.
unten steht "BBC-code einblenden".
dann bei "thumbnail / mittleres Bild / großes Bild" den bbc-code ( URL=http:..... ) vom großen Bild markieren und in deinen beitrag kopieren. fertig


----------



## _ViTO_ (10. Januar 2010)

meins ist leider noch net ganz fertig... aber lohnen wird sich der winterumbau sicherlich..


----------



## noco (10. Januar 2010)

Boah - geht sich das aus mit dem AGB?


----------



## _ViTO_ (10. Januar 2010)

die AGB`s les ich mir eh nie durch

nein du meinst wohl die abp funktion? warum sollte es net funktionieren? das scratch funktioniert so ja auch


----------



## sramx9 (10. Januar 2010)

bis einer heult  

mal im ernst - es reizt doch rumzuprobieren. wen halten denn da die AGB ab? wenn man es mit charakter hinnimmt, dass eine idee nicht gut war und nicht nach garantie schreit ( war jetzt NICHT speziell auf den dämpfer bezogen ! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimeX (10. Januar 2010)

AGB = Ausggleichsbehälter.

Hab mal gelesen, dass der bei den M-Rahmen am Unterrohr anschlagen kann.


----------



## _ViTO_ (10. Januar 2010)

ach okay.. immer diese abkürzungen für alles^^
werden wir sehen wenn ich es mal testfahren kann..


----------



## speedos (10. Januar 2010)

Schick...

Aber das sieht echt knapp aus mit dem Abstand des Ausgleichbehälters zum Rahmen. Hättest du den Dämpfer nicht anders herum montieren können?
Wo hast du die Außenhüllen für den Schaltzug her, sehen edel aus.

Bin auch mein Remedy etwas am optimieren, aber wegen nicht eingeplanten Ausgaben an anderer Stelle wird sich das aber noch was hinziehen


----------



## _ViTO_ (10. Januar 2010)

so um euch zu beruhigen, mich aber auch, habe ich mal was probiert..

sollte nun als beweisfotos genügen














andersrum kann man den Dämpfer net einbauen da der Rockerlink mit dem Dämpfer in konflikt kommt^^

aber so gehts ja nun auch...

mfg vito


----------



## _ViTO_ (10. Januar 2010)

die schaltzugaussenhüllen sind von jagwire.. gibts in versch. farben


----------



## sramx9 (10. Januar 2010)

PrimeX schrieb:


> AGB = Ausggleichsbehälter.
> 
> Hab mal gelesen, dass der bei den M-Rahmen am Unterrohr anschlagen kann.



ähhh- ja - ok  ( räusper  )


----------



## hosenmatz (10. Januar 2010)

Ist hier jemand vertreten, der schon eines der Carbon Remedys abgekriegt hat?
Oder wartet ihr auch noch auf den Februar?


----------



## vox1980 (10. Januar 2010)

oder das 2010er 8er remy??
Sitz wie auf kohlen... kanns nimmer abwarten...


----------



## speedos (10. Januar 2010)

Also bei Zweirad-Feld in Sankt Augustin stehen schon seit ner guten Woche die 2010er Remedy Modelle... Waren glaube ich das 7er und 8er


----------



## noBrain-noPain (10. Januar 2010)

ich warte auch noch auf ein 8er 2010! :-/
Beim Rabe in der Belgradstarße in München hab ich auch schon 2010er modelle stehen sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (10. Januar 2010)

Servus,

hab mal ne Frage! 

Habe seit kurzem den Holfzeller Lenker in weiß drauf. Jetzt kommt mir die Front sehr hoch vor. Habe aber auch noch alle Spacer drin.

Wie sieht´s bei euch aus? Wie wirkt sich die Höhe auf das Fahrverhalten aus? Und wenn ihr die Spacer schon rauß habt... habt ihr den Gabelschaft dann gekürzt oder so gelassen?

Gruß Mark


----------



## _ViTO_ (10. Januar 2010)

wenn du die spacer weglässt solltest am besten den schaft kürzen.. sonst musste die oben wieder über den vorbau und das sieht ja mega shit aus

den holzfeller in 30mm rise oder was? das schon bissl höer als der ori.. besser nen schönen flachen.. ich mach mir da jetzt nen reverse xxl mit 0.7" rise.. das scho bessa


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe viel rumprobiert. Ich finde, man merkt jeden Spacer hoch oder runter. Auch merkt man jeden cm am Vorbau kürzer oder länger. Es kommt darauf an, wo Du Deine Vorlieben hast. Lange Touren, viel bergauf, (langer Vorbau, Spacer runter), eher mehr bergab, dann andersrum. Das musst Du einfach ausprobieren. 

Aber wie gesagt, du merkst jeden cm der nach vorn, hinten, unten oder oben geht.


----------



## Markpa (10. Januar 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> wenn du die spacer weglässt solltest am besten den schaft kürzen.. sonst musste die oben wieder über den vorbau und das sieht ja mega shit aus



Ist das wirklich so? Man sieht doch auch immer wieder Bikes bei denen der Schaft ohne Spacer oben rausschaut. Z. B. in den ganzen Bike Zeitschriften 

Gruß


----------



## noco (10. Januar 2010)

Kürzen natürlich erst wenn du dir mit der Höhe sicher bist - bis dahin einfach verschiedene Höhen ausprobieren.
Und das kann dauern.....aber wirst ja dann sehen!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## BOBMIG (11. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre meins mit nur noch einem Spacer und umgedrehtem Vorbau. Der Gabelschaft ist gekürzt - so hätt ich zumindest noch ein bisschen Spielraum wenn sich meine Vorlieben ändern. 
Bevor ich den Schaft gekürzt habe, bin ich aber auch ein halbes Jahr mit dem Spacerturm über dem Vorbau gefahren - aber passiver Unfallschutz (oder wie immer man das nennt) sieht anders aus. Ist jetzt definitiv ein angenehmeres Gefühl.


----------



## Markpa (11. Januar 2010)

BOBMIG schrieb:


> Ich fahre meins mit nur noch einem Spacer und umgedrehtem Vorbau. Der Gabelschaft ist gekürzt - so hätt ich zumindest noch ein bisschen Spielraum wenn sich meine Vorlieben ändern.
> Bevor ich den Schaft gekürzt habe, bin ich aber auch ein halbes Jahr mit dem Spacerturm über dem Vorbau gefahren - aber passiver Unfallschutz (oder wie immer man das nennt) sieht anders aus. Ist jetzt definitiv ein angenehmeres Gefühl.



Wie hast Du den SChaft gekürzt? Eingespannt und ab den Plock?  oder beim Händler?

Gruß


----------



## BikerDurden (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo Makrpa,

ich fahre auch nur mit einem Spacer und einem 50mm Vorbau. Dazu ein Sunline V1 mit 19er Rise

Fährt sich traumhaft gut diese Kompi..

Zum kürzen des Gabelschaftes, einfach ein Rohrschneider (ich glaube so heißt das) nehmen und ein paar mal im Kreis rumfahren abfeilen und fertig...

Hat mir allerdings ein kumpel gemacht..

Grüße Tille


----------



## es geht auch an (11. Januar 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Wie hast Du den SChaft gekürzt? Eingespannt und ab den Plock?  oder beim Händler?
> 
> Gruß



einfach rohrschneider beim händler oder in spenglerei ausleihen....
ist ne sache von sekunden und das ding ist SAUBER gekürzt.
du kannst den schafft auch mit säge abschneiden, aber da musst du unbedingt gerade bleiben.geht am besten mit einem übergestülpten rohr oder vorbau als führung für die säge.....
ich würde dir aber den rohrschneider empfehlen und auch nur
wenn du dir mit der höhe absolut sicher bist, sonst brauchst du eine neue gabel im extremfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (11. Januar 2010)

ich hab meine gabel beim schaftkürzen nicht mal ausgebaut, einfach vorbau runter und schön an einem etwas höheren spacer als anschlag absägeln. ich mag die front auch lieber tief, hab einen 10mm spacer drunter und einen Truvativ Hussefelt mit ich glaube 25mm rise.

@VITO- wie lang ist denn der dämpfer? überleg mir auch einen stahlfedernen zu gönnen


----------



## _ViTO_ (11. Januar 2010)

dämpfer hat 200/57 mm...

gruß vito


----------



## mamo80 (11. Januar 2010)

danke, du hast ein 17,5er wenn ich es richtig gesehn hab, welchen bräuchte ich für mein 2008er 19,5er? bin jez mal zu faul um zu recherchieren 

lg


----------



## _ViTO_ (11. Januar 2010)

genau das gleiche mensch^^


----------



## Rischar (11. Januar 2010)

Vito, wann ist es fahrbereit? Du musst unbedingt einen Fahrbericht verfassen 

Ich bin seit ein paar Stunden wieder im Süden bei meinem Remedy und war so fahrgeil, dass ich eben in meiner Tiefgarage geheizt bin - und es war gut!


----------



## mamo80 (12. Januar 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> genau das gleiche mensch^^



echt, dachte meiner wär länger 

sag, was hast du für deinen bezahlt? kosten ja ein vermögen die dinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ViTO_ (12. Januar 2010)

ein kleiner breicht ginge wohl klar... bin ja auch mega gespannt wie es so läuft.. 

habe jetzt aber erst ne menge prüfungen und dann bissl semesterferien.. in der zeit hoffe ich wird das wetter auch wieder etwas besser..

Auf den dhx gabs nen studentenrabatt so zusagen 

waren 340 euro..

mfg vito


----------



## Rischar (12. Januar 2010)

Studentenrabatt auf nen Fox-Dämpfer? Daran wäre ich auch interessiert... 
Nur wie ist das "so zusagen" zu verstehen?


----------



## _ViTO_ (12. Januar 2010)

ach schmarn.. ganz normal hier ausn forum ein angebot bekommen. ne aber guck mal abundzu hier forums eigenen bikemarkt. Dort hab ich noch einen dhx 5.0 coil gesehen für 200 mücken, allerdings gebraucht.


----------



## colt73 (17. Januar 2010)

noch ne frage zur rahmengröße....

nachdem ich mir nach ein paar indoor-testfahrten nun sicherer bin, dass es eigentlich keine alternative zum remedy gibt und dass mein neuer hobel schon das r8 werden sollte, wollte ich mal kurz hören, welche rahmengrößen ihr fahrt? 
ich habe beim händler bisher nur auf dem 19,5" gesessen, fühlte mich da aber ganz wohl. eigentlich bzw rechnerisch müsste aber der kleinere rahmen zu mir passen; bin 1,81 und habe ne beinlänge von 85. ist hier jemand mit ähnlichen massen und kann mir sagen, welchen rahmen er fährt? 
danke schon mal und grüße!


----------



## speedos (17. Januar 2010)

Von welchen 8er Remedy sprichst du, vom alten 2009er oder vom neuen 2010er Model?

Ich habe das 2009er in 17,5" mit genau der gleichen Körper- und Schrittlänge. Aber wie du mit Sicherheit schon des öfteren hier gelesen hast, wird nix so kontrovers diskutiert, wie die passende Rahmengröße...
Wenn es das 2010er Model ist, würde ich zum 18,5" Rahmen persönlich tendieren. 
Beim alten hängt das halt sehr stark vom Einsatzbereich und den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Wenn du ne Tourenfeile mit Reserven willst, dann immer den größeren Rahmen...


----------



## colt73 (17. Januar 2010)

ich meine das 2010er R8. 

Puh, nen 17,5" scheint mir klein, aber es gab das 2009er auch nicht in der 18,5" Größe, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. 
tja, ich fahre schon meist touren mit recht viel trail anteil, aber nicht freeride. 

noch irgendwer mit den massen und dem neuen remedy hier unterwegs ??


----------



## vox1980 (17. Januar 2010)

huhu,

hab das 17,5" 2010er gestern getestet. 
bin 173 groß und meine beinlänge ist 80.
für mich hat es sich perfekt angefühlt, werd aber noch nen 60er vorbau hinbasteln! fahr auch tour mit viel trailanteil. ich würd bei deiner größe das 18,5" remy nehmen...

grüße, vox


----------



## mhedder (18. Januar 2010)

colt73 schrieb:


> ich meine das 2010er R8.
> 
> Puh, nen 17,5" scheint mir klein, aber es gab das 2009er auch nicht in der 18,5" Größe, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
> tja, ich fahre schon meist touren mit recht viel trail anteil, aber nicht freeride.
> ...



Habe ziemlich genau deine Maße (182cm, 86er Schrittlänge) und fahre das 2009er Modell in 17,5 Zoll. Wie aber bereits erwähnt ist das stark von den persönlichen Vorlieben und dem Einsatzgebiet abhängig. Ausschlaggebend war für mich unter anderem die niedrigere Überstandhöhe beim 17,5er... Beim 19,5er war da nicht wirklich viel Platz. 

Ist eben wie geschrieben alles eine Sache der persönlichen Vorlieben...


----------



## 5er (18. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre das Remedy7 2009 in 19,5" (1,78m bei 84er Schrittlänge), wobei mein Fahrstil eher tourenorientiert ist. Hatte bei der Auswahl auch lange gedoktort, doch das 17,5" empfand ich dann doch als zu klein.


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. Januar 2010)

5er schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Remedy7 2009 in 19,5" (1,78m bei 84er Schrittlänge), wobei mein Fahrstil eher tourenorientiert ist. Hatte bei der Auswahl auch lange gedoktort, doch das 17,5" empfand ich dann doch als zu klein.



Genauso auch mein Empfinden!!
1,79m bei Schrittlänge 82cm
19,5 passt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt73 (19. Januar 2010)

danke für die rückmeldungen zur rahmengröße.  
also, wie ich das sehe, fahren die eher tour-orientierten größere rahmen und die eher trail-etc-orientierten die kleineren. klar, ist ne sehr individuelle sache. ich werde auf jeden fall noch mal auf dem kleineren 18,5" platz nehmen und dann entscheiden. mein eindruck vom 19,5" war schon sehr gut, aber vielleicht gefällts mir auf dem kleineren doch besser.... in 2 wochen etwa sollte ich mehr wissen.

so lange werde ich das votec v.xm von nem freund mal auf herz und nieren testen 

ride on!


----------



## HighEnergy (20. Januar 2010)

5er schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Remedy7 2009 in 19,5" (1,78m bei 84er Schrittlänge), wobei mein Fahrstil eher tourenorientiert ist. Hatte bei der Auswahl auch lange gedoktort, doch das 17,5" empfand ich dann doch als zu klein.



Warum hast du nicht 18,5" genommen. Rein theoretisch wäre die Oberrohrlänge von 600mm ideal für dich gewesen?

Gruß

Sorry hab erst jetzt gelesen, dass es ein 2009er ist. Da gab es meines Wissens nicht den 18er.


----------



## speedos (24. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit,

wollte mal fragen, ob jemand hier praktische Erfahrungen mit einer anderen Sattelklemme am Remedy hat. Meine original Sattelklemme ist irgendwie für die Tonne. Obwohl ich die Exenterfläche immer regelmässig reinige und neu fette, brauch ich schon imense Kräfte, um ausreichend Klemmung zu gewährleisten... Fühlt sich beim klemmen so an, als wenn die Excenterflächen ungleichmässig verschlissen sind. 
Da die originale, so wie auch die Thomson Stütze eher locker im Sattelrohr sitzen, muß die Klemmkraft halt schon ordentlich sein und vor allem immer gewährleistet sein.
Aber die suche nach einen passenden Ersatz gestaltet sich nicht so einfach. Das Treck Sattelrohr hat im etwa 36,4mm Durchmesser und die Sattelklemme  angegebene 36mm Durchmesser. Problem ist nur, so einen Durchmesser zu finden... Die meisten Klemmen haben eine Durchmesser von 34,9mm oder 35mm für eine 31,6er Stütze.
Das einzige, was ich gefunden habe, sind 36,4er Klemmen von Hope und Salsa und nach bemühen der Suchmaschine scheint Canyon auch Sattelrohre mit 36mm Durchmesser zu verwenden.
Hat hier jemand eine Hope, Salsa oder Canyon Klemme am Remedy montiert? Ne differenz bei den Hope und Salsa-Klemmen von 0,4mm gegenüber der originalen Klemme ist ja nicht gerade wenig... Hab keine Lust, mir bei dem experiment den Rahmen zu schrotten.


----------



## Rischar (24. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem! 
Wenn ich jetzt lese, dass ich kein Einzelfall bin, ist die Originale anscheinend Müll. Ich ziehe sie auch immer mit viel Kraft (relativ zu anderen Klemmen) an, aber trotzdem steht der Sattel nach einer Stunde fahren leicht verdreht


----------



## H-P (24. Januar 2010)

Dafür gibt es extra Montagepasten die rutschhemmend ist, fühlt sich an wie ne Peeling Maske.


----------



## es geht auch an (24. Januar 2010)

das mit der sattelklemme müsste doch noch auf garantie gehen.
ansonsten würd ich bei bontrager mal nachschauen...aber is halt wieder die gleiche......
die montage paste von shimano kann ich auch empfehlen bei schnellspannern....


----------



## speedos (24. Januar 2010)

mit Montagepaste hab ich auch schon versucht, aber dann fängt die Stütze im Rahmen an zu knacken... 
Nur Montagepaste an der Klemme, Sattelrohr und Exenter versuchsweise aufgetragen erhöht nur die Bedienkräfte noch weiter.
Werd wahrscheinlich die Tage mal mit dem Remedy zu Händler und dem das Problem zeigen. Das nervige ist halt, dass die Klemme mit normalen bedienkräften zu schließen ist, aber dann nur mit ordentlich Krafteinsatz und schmerzenden Fingern aufgeht 
Hab mir mal die Exenterfläche eben genau angeschaut, die sieht aus, als wenn die Klemme schon wer weis wie alt ist... 
Deswegen hab ich auch kein Bock, die selbe scheiß Klemme wieder an Rad zu machen...

Aber hat denn keiner ne andere Klemme im Gebrauch?!


----------



## speedos (24. Januar 2010)

Hmm... hab eben mal im Netz nach Bontrager Klemmen geschaut und eine gefunden, die aber mit 36,4mm Durchmesser angegeben ist. Auf meiner Klemme ist 36mm angegeben. Hab jetzt noch mal nachgemessen und ich komme auch auf 36,4mm Durchmesser  Wäre ja auch schön, wenn die das so auf meiner Klemme angegeben hätten. Verlass dich auf andere und du bist verlassen...

Also spricht wohl nix gegen Ersatz von Hope oder Salsa... Werd morgen mal zum Teiledealer fahren und die Syntace Klemme (mit 35mm Durchmesser) umtauschen und hoffen, dass der ne passende Hope Klemme da hat. Werd diese dann mal vermessen und schauen, was die für einen  realen Durchmesser hat. Hatte ja keine Ahnung, dass es so kompliziert sein kann ne neue Klemme zu kaufen...
Aber die Bontragerklemme wird auf jeden Fall reklamiert. Mein auch in irgend einer Bikebravo gelesen zu haben, dass die Bontragerklemme nach nem Dauertest arg in mitleidenschafft gezogen war.


----------



## Markpa (24. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Wollte mal fragen welche Klickpedale Ihr fahrt? Habe momentan noch die Shimano PD545 oder so drauf. Die mit dem Edelstahlkäfig. Bin eigentlich schwer zufrieden damit was das ein- und ausklicken, sowie die Haltbarkeit angeht (schön öfters böse aufgesetzt). Nur das Gewicht von fast 600gr. drückt halt echt ein wenig .

Am liebsten wären mir natürlich schon welche mit größerer Auflagefläche? Wobei, wenn man eingeklickt ist, ist es wahrscheinlich sowieso egal mit dem Käfig und ausgeklickt hat man auf dem Käfig schlechten Halt, was einen eher unsicherer macht. Somit kein richtiger Vorteil. 

Wenn Ihr also Klickies fahrt, welche fahrt Ihr dann? Großer Käfig? Gar kein Käfig? Eggbeater? Standard Shimano? Warum? Weshalb? Wieso? 

Gruß Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (24. Januar 2010)

Hatte die Shimano PD-M 424, also das Pondon mit dem Kunststoffkäfig. Der Klickmechanismuss ist im Vergleich zu dem neuen SPD System für die Tonne...
Wie du schon richtig vermutet hast, bringt der Käfig rein gar nix, wenn du ausgeklickt auf den Pedalen stehen möchtest.

Bin auf meinem alten Tourenfully die neueren Shimano XT-Pedale gefahren. Wesentlich definierter einzustellen und das ein- und ausklicken ging auch wesentlich besser. Vor allem bei widrigen Bedingungen wie Matsch, Sand, usw.
Hatte an dem Remedy nur ganz am Anfang die Klickpedale montiert, weil meine Flatpedae nicht pünktlich geliefet worden sind. Vermisse die Teile überhaupt nicht. Hab mich eh lange geweigert mit so was im Gelände zu fahren. So ist mir der Umstieg wieder aufs Flatpedal nicht sonderlich schwer gefallen.


----------



## Lindy R8 (24. Januar 2010)

Habe auf meinem Remedy die Mallet 1 von CrankBrothers und würde sie wieder kaufen!  Ein und ausklicken funktioniert problemlos auch mit Dreck, fahre eigentlich nur mehr ausgeklickt bergab und habe auch nicht das Gefühl zu rutschen. Die einzige Veränderung die ich vorgenommen habe ist das ich längere Pins habe und diese etwas weiter herausstehen lasse.


----------



## Markpa (24. Januar 2010)

Also Klickpedale will ich eigentlich auf jeden Fall behalten. Schon allein wegen dem ziehen. Vielleicht probiere ich mal die XTR aus. Die wiegen die Hälfte.

Kennt Ihr noch andere (gute) Alternativen? Die Syncros Travers zum Beispiel wurden ja schon ziemlich oft negativ genannt.

Gruß


----------



## Rischar (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte früher auch mal Klickies, aber sobald es bergab ging wurde es immer haarig 
Gerade jetzt im Winter, wenn Schnee/Matsch liegt, brauche ich die Freiheit mal einen Fuß vom Pedal nehmen zu können...
Hast du da keine Probleme?


----------



## Markpa (25. Januar 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hast du da keine Probleme?




Nö 

Bisher bin ich immer gut aus dem Pedal gekommen.

Gruß


----------



## bratapfel (25. Januar 2010)

Klickies an einem Enduro ?
Nein Danke. Wozu ?! 
Wenn ich Klickis fahren will würd ich mir kein Remedy kaufen... also zumindest nicht das 08er.
Nimm vernünftige Flats Pedals und gut ist.

Schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (26. Januar 2010)

bratapfel schrieb:


> Klickies an einem Enduro ?
> Nein Danke. Wozu ?!
> Wenn ich Klickis fahren will würd ich mir kein Remedy kaufen... also zumindest nicht das 08er.
> Nimm vernünftige Flats Pedals und gut ist.
> ...


 
ich persönlich stimme dieser Meinung uneingeschränkt zu - trotz der anderen Meinungen die da noch folgen werden


----------



## Markpa (26. Januar 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ich persönlich stimme dieser Meinung uneingeschränkt zu



Ich eben nicht 

Da ich das Remedy auch (hauptsächlich) für Touren nutze, bei denen es zwar auch mal ruppig werden kann, bevorzuge ich zwecks Kraftübertragung die Klickies. Ich habe das Gefühl "besser" mit dem Bike verbunden zu sein. Rausgekommen bin ich wie gesagt immer...
Auch der "Zieheffekt" ist meiner Meinung nicht zu unterschätzen, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich bisher noch keine Flats gefahren bin.

Habt Ihr denn hier alle Flats drauf, oder gibt es ausser mir noch andere Klickiefahrer?

Gruß


----------



## sramx9 (26. Januar 2010)

Bei Touren ist der Zieheffekt nicht zu unterschätzen. Da ich ja auch RR fahre, habe ich mir gerade bei den Alpentouren bergauf auch Klickies gewünscht - kein Thema.
Aber bergrunter - never ever. ( Vor allem als ein Kollege über`n Lenker abgegangen ist und sein Rad an den Füßen hinterherkam )


----------



## Tambosie (26. Januar 2010)

Das ist doch alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und der Gewohnheit.
Wer z.B. vorher oder neben bei noch auf dem Hardtail, Rennrad, etc. sitzt und Klickies gewohnt ist, der merkt doch gar nicht, dass er mit Klickies unterwegs ist, eher umgekehrt.
Ich persÃ¶nlich fÃ¼hle mich eher unsicher auf dem Rad, wenn ich nicht eingeklickt bin.
In Situationen, wo ich vom Rad musste oder unfreiwillig bin, hat das bissher nie ein Problem dargestellt.
An meinem Remedy fahre ich mit Shimano KÃ¤fig-/Klickpedale PD-M424, hatte aber auch schon die Shimano KÃ¤fig-/Klickpedale PD-M545 verbaut. Merklich kein Unterschied festzustellen, ausser mehr Gewicht und hÃ¶here Kosten fÃ¼r das 545. 
Eigentlich wÃ¼rden mir auch reine Klickpedale ohne KÃ¤fig ausreichen, da ich den Ausgeklickten Zustand und auf dem KÃ¤fig stehend nie einnehme, da ich dann eine andere FuÃposition auf dem Pedal haben mÃ¼sste, um nicht einzuklicken. 
Eventuell erhÃ¶ht sich aber durch den KÃ¤fig die Standsicherheit. 
Meiner Freundin, welche im groben GelÃ¤nde Probleme im eingeklickten Zustand hat, habe ich aus dem Shimano Klickpedale PD-A530, auf der einen Seite ein Flatpedal gebaut, in dem ich mir bei Conradelektroniks fÃ¼r 3â¬ 20 X M3 Madenschrauben gekauft habe, LÃ¶cher gebohrt, Gewinde geschnitten und mit Loctite eingeklebt habe. So hat man dann die Option jeweils nach GelÃ¤ndebegebenheit seinen Fahr/Pedalzustand zu variieren.
Ich habe auch schon ein paar mal daran gedacht Flatpedals auszuprobieren, habe ich bisher aber noch nicht getan. Von daher beansprucht diese Info nicht den Tatbestand der VollstÃ¤ndigkeit.

Also ausprobieren und sich wohl fÃ¼hlen!

Auf der Flucht vor der KÃ¤lte, gehts fÃ¼r mich morgen nach La Palma!
NatÃ¼rlich incl. Remedy!


----------



## noBrain-noPain (26. Januar 2010)

Klickpedale hin oder her ..... DU SAU


----------



## Rischar (26. Januar 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Habt Ihr denn hier alle Flats drauf, oder gibt es ausser mir noch andere Klickiefahrer?
> 
> Gruß



Flache Pedale! Ohne würde ich diese tiefen Kratz-Wunden von den langen Pins nicht bekommen 

Am Rennrad fahre ich auch Klickies.


sramx9, ich sehe gerade, dass du aus dem hohen Norden kommst. Wo genau wohnst du dort? 
Ich bin nämlich dieses Jahr für drei Monate in Marne. Meine Frage ist, ob es sich lohnen würde dort mitm Mountainbike aufzukreuzen. Ich fürchte, ich kenne die Antwort aber bereits


----------



## sramx9 (26. Januar 2010)

@ rischar
alsooo - man kann hier oben schon Spaß haben mit dem Bike - aber Marne ist Westküste. Ich sitze jetzt gerade und schaue in den Himmel über Kiel. 110km weiter weg.


----------



## Rischar (26. Januar 2010)

Okay, und was würdest du mir empfehlen? Soll ich eher das Remedy mitnehmen oder doch lieber mein Rennrad?


----------



## sramx9 (26. Januar 2010)

ich werde morgen mal einen Kollegen fragen. Der kommt aus Cuxhaven und fährt auch MTB und RR. Mal hören was der sagt. Ich kenne die Gegend gar nicht.


----------



## Rischar (26. Januar 2010)

Jo, das wäre top! Danke dir!

Ich habe mal wieder (klischeehaft) geglaubt, dass die Leute in einen etwas kleineren Bundesland jeden Winkel dort kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (26. Januar 2010)

Bin zugezogen und wohne "erst" seit 5 Jahren hier. 
Und das Saarland ist S-H ja auch nicht gerade


----------



## Markpa (27. Januar 2010)

Okay, nachdem wir jetzt also eine eingehende Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von Klickies hatten (wer hätts gedacht ;-)) nochmals zu meiner Frage: 

Alternativen zum shimano SPD System, evtl. Crankbrothers etc.?

Gruß Mark


----------



## DaBoom (27. Januar 2010)

Die Schneebesen muss man mögen. Findet man nur raus, wenn man sie mal ausprobiert.
mM: Finger weg von den Ritchey "SPD kompatiblen" Sachen.
Taugen keinen Meter.


----------



## sramx9 (27. Januar 2010)

@ Rischar
War eben oben beim Kollegen. Seine Überlegung hat ca. 1,5 Sek gedauert.
Eindeutige Antwort: Rennrad
So wie er die Gegend beschrieben hat gilt ein Kufladen anscheinend schon als Erhebung.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. Januar 2010)

Hat schon jemand ein Remedy 2010? evtl die Carbon Version?

Gruss Sushi


----------



## Rischar (27. Januar 2010)

Sramx9, jo, vielen Dank!
Das hatte ich schon befürchtet  Verdammt, dann werde ich drei ganze Monate kein Mountainbike fahren können! Was soll ich dann nur machen


----------



## sramx9 (27. Januar 2010)

Antidepressiva? Schokolade? Pizza?


----------



## Rischar (29. Januar 2010)

Das ist alles nicht meine Welt 

Aber ich habe mir vorgenommen das Kite-Boarden und -Surfen dort richtig zu lernen... Ich denke, da sind die Möglichkeiten besser als für's Bergfahrradfahren


----------



## colt73 (29. Januar 2010)

mal wieder was anderes: 

hoffe, dass ich ab morgen R8 besitzer bin, aber ich will den händler noch überreden, schaltung, trigger, kasette und kette auf sram x9 zu tauschen (weil ich sram gewohnt und fan bin). also x9 schaltwerk und trigger, pg990 kasette und powerchain II 991 kette. beim druchsehen, was am R8 verbaut ist, habe ich gesehen, dass die eher mittelmäßige kasette sram pg 950 verbaut ist und zur kette habe ich keine info gefunden. finde das etwas madig für ein rad dieser preisklasse (ist schon nicht ok, dass da nur die elixir r und nicht die cr dran ist).  

weiß jemand, welche kette da original dran ist?
was meint ihr, müsste da nicht von trek her ne andere kasette dran sein?
würdet ihr auch kasette und kette tauschen?


cheers,
colt73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ViTO_ (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hab das 09er remedy 7. da ist alles slx dran. Kurbel find ich super nur die kassette schlatwerk und trigger nerven mich. Deswegen baue ich jetzt auch auf Sram X9 Schaltwerk X9 Trigger PC 991 Kette und der PG 980 Kassette um. 
Damit Kam ich immer viel besser mit zurecht. Das Schaltverhalten ist deutlich direkter und leichter. Die SLX hebel sind irgendwie hartnäckig und nerven. 

Ich denke damit wird das bike noch nen stück spassiger


----------



## noBrain-noPain (29. Januar 2010)

colt73 schrieb:


> mal wieder was anderes:
> 
> hoffe, dass ich ab morgen R8 besitzer bin, aber ich will den händler noch überreden, schaltung, trigger, kasette und kette auf sram x9 zu tauschen (weil ich sram gewohnt und fan bin). also x9 schaltwerk und trigger, pg990 kasette und powerchain II 991 kette. beim druchsehen, was am R8 verbaut ist, habe ich gesehen, dass die eher mittelmäßige kasette sram pg 950 verbaut ist und zur kette habe ich keine info gefunden. finde das etwas madig für ein rad dieser preisklasse (ist schon nicht ok, dass da nur die elixir r und nicht die cr dran ist).
> 
> ...



ja dann mal Gratulation zu nem bestimmt tollen Bike!! 

Und ich find jetzt nicht, dass das Remedy sooo schlecht ausgestattet is, is halt Trek Teilepolitik. Also die Bontrager Sachen sind halt geschmacksache, oder eben nicht ;-) Aber die Xt ausstattung find ich schon in Ordnung, is nicht zu schwer, aber haltbar. für Fahrräder mit toller Ausstattung zum kleinen Preis gibts andere Hersteller wie z.b. Cube oder Radon. 

und wenn nachschauen willst, was genau von Trek dran sein sollte, dann schaust am besten hier http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/remedy/remedy8/ nach. Wobei ich aber nicht denke, dass Dir Dein Dealer absichtlich schlechtere Teile ans Rad steckt!? und bezüglich Umbau musst halt auch bedenken, dass Dein Händler halt wahrscheinlich nicht viel mit den ganzen abmontierten Komponenten anfangen kann!?


----------



## colt73 (29. Januar 2010)

noch ists nicht so weit, werde morgen erst noch den kleineren 18,5" rahmen am R7 testen und wenn mir der eher zusagt, muss ich noch auf das R8 in der größe warten. 

ja, schon klar, dass bei versendern und ähnlichen mehr fürs geld geboten wird, zumindest bzgl der ausstattung. dennoch, eine hochwertigere kasette wäre ja nicht viel teurer... 
und nix gegen xt, ich mag nur sram lieber; und hoffe, dass sich der händler drauf einlässt, da die teile ja fast gleich teuer sind.

danke für den link. den kannte ich natürlich schon (interessiere mich ja schon lange fürs remedy) und da steht ja eben auch nicht, welche kette montiert ist. naja, ist nicht entscheidend, denn an der stelle kostet tuning ja nicht viel.


grüße
colt73


----------



## speedos (29. Januar 2010)

Dann schau mal z.B. bei Radon, was die da für Kassetten montiert haben...
Fährst ja selber eins von denen. Da wird bei den Kassetten und Ketten auch immer das billigste verbaut. Von wegen komplett XT...


----------



## colt73 (29. Januar 2010)

na eben. bei meinem war original die rot eloxierte sram kasette dran. also schon was ordentliches. und der rest der ausstattung war/ist auch ok. dafür ist das image und v.a. der support bei radon nicht gerade weltklasse, u.a. deswegen will ich ja jetzt nen richtiges mountainbike ;-)


----------



## vox1980 (30. Januar 2010)

hab meins seid heut (naja... gestern ). die kasette hab ich gleich mal tauschen lassen... hab jetzt eine xt drin. 

Anhang anzeigen 180763


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt73 (30. Januar 2010)

hey vox1980,
glückwunsch!!!  
warum ne xt? besser, leichter, billiger (als zb pg990)? hast du für den austausch drauf gezahlt?
welche rahmengröße bei welchen körpermassen (größe, beinlänge) fährst du? 

cheers,
colt73


----------



## noBrain-noPain (30. Januar 2010)

Hey Vox1980, 
ebenfalls GLückwunsch! Was sind das denn für Laufräder, Vorbau und lenker? Wieviel hast denn draufgezahlt? und welche GRöße hast Du bei welchen Köpermaßen genommen!?
gruß


----------



## vox1980 (30. Januar 2010)

moin...
thx für die glückwünsche. eins vorneweg, daß teil is der wahnsinn! bin total happy! 

da ich ein xt fan bin hab ich mich für die xt kasette entschieden. is auch leichter als die verbaute sram kasette. die bontragerlaufräder waren mir zu schwer. hab hinten nun eine xt nabe, vorne eine rote veltec, und single track felgen draufgemacht. leicht und stabil! reifen fahr ich den albert. 
der lenker war mir persönlich zu flach, deshalb hab ich mir noch den truvativ holzfeller dran gemacht in kombination mit einem weisen truvativ 55mm vorbau!

bin ca. 174cm groß und meine wahl viel auf das 17,5" remy, hat alles perfekt gepasst! hab mein bike eh lieber bissle kleiner, aber das ist geschmacksache...


----------



## vox1980 (30. Januar 2010)

ups... hab die bilder vergessen...

Anhang anzeigen 180790 Anhang anzeigen 180791 Anhang anzeigen 180792


----------



## sramx9 (30. Januar 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Das ist alles nicht meine Welt
> 
> Aber ich habe mir vorgenommen das Kite-Boarden und -Surfen dort richtig zu lernen... Ich denke, da sind die Möglichkeiten besser als für's Bergfahrradfahren



Kite-boarden tut der Kollege übrigens auch


----------



## paul.lahner (30. Januar 2010)

@rischar:

komme aus der nähe von bremerhaven,wo genau bist du denn für 3 monate im norden?


----------



## Rischar (30. Januar 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Kite-boarden tut der Kollege übrigens auch



Ah geil! Gut zu hören, dass man dort anscheinend gut Kiten kann. Hoffentlich gefällt's mir nicht besser als Radeln... 



paul.lahner schrieb:


> @rischar:
> 
> komme aus der nähe von bremerhaven,wo genau bist du denn für 3 monate im norden?



Ich bin in Marne und arbeite dort bei Dithmarscher - leider bisher noch ohne eine Bude  Aber bis nach Bremerhaven ist es auch ein Stück, oder?


----------



## colt73 (31. Januar 2010)

@vox1980: 
da haste aber schon recht viel getunt ... und kohle in die hand genommen. aber die roten naben sehen schon geil aus. 

ich habe gestern zugeschlagen, kriege das R8 aber erst nächstes wochenende, da die mir noch schaltwerk und trigger auf x9 umrüsten, yipieh! und das zu meinen vorstellungen.... 
die kasette werde ich dann als nächstes tauschen; irgendwann später wenn wieder kohle da ist ;-)

cheers,
colt73


----------



## red-rabbit (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

bin auch seit gestern remedy8 mod. 2010-besitzer...stand im laden=> gesehen=>verliebt=>gekauft.(für 3300 eur musste ich auch die leisesten zweifel aufgeben^^)

änderungen:
-nobby nic 2,4er (alberts habe ich auch noch da, ma sehen was besser geht) 
-selle italia yutaak troy lee
-Crank bros sattelstütze mit remote
-NC17 sudpin III pro (wie oben gesehen)

am freitag folgen dann bilder, da kann ichs abholen 

geplant sind noch DT-Swiss 1750 EX und evtl raceface anbauteile, sowie ne kettenführung ...

Achso: zu den laufrädern: die gibts ja in 143mm breite(achse) und 150mm breite....weis jemand ausm stand raus was ich fürs remedy brauch?

grüße 
der hase


----------



## vox1980 (2. Februar 2010)

gratuliere!!!

achsenlänge is bei mir 143mm...

gruß, vox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimeX (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab noch ein Trek Remedy 9 von 2009 in Größe M abzugeben. Standartausstattung bis auf Laufräder (Rhythm Comp mit Maxxis Ignitor Reifen), Kassette (SRAM PG980), Griffe (Specialized Lock-On), Vorbau (Thomson Elite 70mm). Evt. würde ich meine Specialized Lo Pro Mag Pedale dazugeben. 

Das Rad ist in super Zustand, der Rahmen wurde an wichtigen Stellen abgeklebt. 

Bei Interesse einfach Mailen!


----------



## red-rabbit (3. Februar 2010)

so,
hab heute die ersten teile bekommen, sattel und pedale.
nur aufs fahrrad muss ich noch warten 
kanns kaum erwarten.

@vox: verdammt sind die pedale schweinegeil...und so leicht.der hammer.

naja, ich werde weiter live berichten^^

mfg
der hase


----------



## colt73 (3. Februar 2010)

@vox1980 und red-rabbit: 
habt ihr bzw werdet ihr die candy-c gar nicht ausprobieren? kennt ihr die pedale schon und könnt was dazu sagen? 

ich bin bis jetzt immer klickies (die alten roten shimano dx 636) gefahren und will erstmal die candy-c probieren. überlege aber auch auf die ziemlich leichten nc-17 sudpin pedale zu wechseln .... allerdings brauche ich dann auch andere schuhe, mit den specialized schuhen wird das wohl nicht so gut klappen. 

cheers colt73.


----------



## red-rabbit (3. Februar 2010)

also, weiß net wies bei vox aussieht, aber was mich angeht bin ich von klickies in dem einsatzgebiet nicht überzeugt.ich fahre auch an meinem hardtail platform-pedale. die CB-klickies die an dem remedy dran waren hab ich gleich im laden abbauen lassen.ob die was taugen kann ich nicht sagen.

die nc17 sind für den preis echt schön leicht.ich fahre dazu adidas berm schuhe, echt super.

ich muss dazu sagen ich bin erst einmal klickies gefahren, vielleicht entgeht mir ja was^^

mfg
der hase


----------



## vox1980 (3. Februar 2010)

huhu
über die pedale kann ich leider auch nix berichten...
hab mir gleich die NC-17 montieren lassen. 
fahr den Shimano SH-AM40 schuh und der der is auf den pedalen vom  
gripp her eine macht!
auserdem liebe ich die freiheit auf platformpedalen!

@ red-rabbit
die pedale sind echt der hammer! bin voll begeistert! 
und hey, nimmer lang bis freitag 
grüße aus dem schwabenland, vox


----------



## OkiDok (3. Februar 2010)

hallo,
vor kurzem habe ich slopestyle versionen vom trek remedy gesehen, die von cam mc caul und brandon semenuk gefahren werden. irgendwo ( ich glaube bei pinkbike.com ) habe ich gelesen das die bikes oder frames blad erhältlich sein werden. wisst ihr vllt mehr darüber?

hier noch ein paar bilder:
http://www.chinabike.net/newbbs/UploadFile/2009-7/200973012205055981.jpg
http://www.nsmb.com/assets/images/Interbike%202008/fergs/_I4I2836.jpg

danke schonmal für antworten


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo Remedy Gemeinde

ich will mir für mein Remedy 7 2009 einen neuen Laufradsatz zulegen und bin auf diesen hier gestoßen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a26474/3way-pro-enduro-911-sapim-laufradsatz-white-white.html

Ich finde ihn farblich geil
Meint ihr der Laufradsatz ist preislich ok?

Gruss Marco


----------



## BikerDurden (4. Februar 2010)

hat außer dem VITO eigentlich noch jemand einen COIL Dämpfer im Remedy 7 09 in Größe 17,5 eingebaut?

Wenn ja bitte erfahrungsberichte und Bilder posten 

thx Tille


----------



## speedos (4. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Gemeinde
> 
> ich will mir für mein Remedy 7 2009 einen neuen Laufradsatz zulegen und bin auf diesen hier gestoßen:
> 
> ...




Preislich auf jeden Fall interessant, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich von den Naben halten soll. H&S ist quasi bei mir um die Ecke, hatte mal in der Werkstatt nach der Qualität der Naben gefragt. Der Schrauber war nicht so von den Dingern überzeugt... 
Aber bei dem Preis kann man schon fast das Risiko des Selbstversuchs eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OkiDok (4. Februar 2010)

hallo,
hat keiner eine antwort auf meine frage ???


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Februar 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Preislich auf jeden Fall interessant, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich von den Naben halten soll. H&S ist quasi bei mir um die Ecke, hatte mal in der Werkstatt nach der Qualität der Naben gefragt. Der Schrauber war nicht so von den Dingern überzeugt...
> Aber bei dem Preis kann man schon fast das Risiko des Selbstversuchs eingehen.



Ja ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mir den LRS bestelle für 249 
Einfach mal testen....

Gruss Marco


----------



## Rischar (4. Februar 2010)

OkiDok schrieb:


> hallo,
> vor kurzem habe ich slopestyle versionen vom trek remedy gesehen, die von cam mc caul und brandon semenuk gefahren werden. irgendwo ( ich glaube bei pinkbike.com ) habe ich gelesen das die bikes oder frames blad erhältlich sein werden. wisst ihr vllt mehr darüber?
> 
> hier noch ein paar bilder:
> ...



Naja, als Kompletträder wird es sie nicht geben, denke ich. Besonders wo das Scratch auf dem Markt ist...
Und der Rahmen ist wohl ein Spezialanfretigung für die Profis, oder?




Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Gemeinde
> 
> ich will mir für mein Remedy 7 2009 einen neuen Laufradsatz zulegen und bin auf diesen hier gestoßen:
> 
> ...


Farblich schön, aber das Gewicht erscheint mir etwas zu gering. Wenn das Geld da ist, probier's aus  Ich würde sie vielleicht montieren, wenn ich lange Touren fahre - wenn's auf das Gewicht ankommt. Und ansonsten wieder stabilere Laufräder...


----------



## red-rabbit (4. Februar 2010)

juuuuuuuuhuuuuuuu....es ist doch heut schon fertig geworden....
bin ich grad voll happy...gleich meine teile drangebaut...bis auf den sattel...den verträgt die kack-stütze net 



 

 

 

 

 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/30627

so die erstren bildchen^^
warte nur noch auf die 200-er scheibe, meine weißen nokon-züge, und dann is erstmal fertig.mal sehn, dt-swiss ex1750 vlei noch...

soweit,
der hase


----------



## Casper (4. Februar 2010)

Toll, Gewicht ?


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Februar 2010)

red-rabbit schrieb:


> juuuuuuuuhuuuuuuu....es ist doch heut schon fertig geworden....
> bin ich grad voll happy...gleich meine teile drangebaut...bis auf den sattel...den verträgt die kack-stütze net
> 
> 
> ...




Schönes Bike und viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vox1980 (4. Februar 2010)

na gz hase!
hatte heut meinen ersten "richtigen" ausritt! voll geil! habe gleich bemerkt, daß ich unbedingt eine absenkbare sattelstütze brauch... mal infomieren was es da so gibt! macht echt was her dein remy 
bin vollauf begeistert! 

greets, vox


----------



## Ronja (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo, Ihr Remy-Besitzer, 
da ich auch gerade noch um die Entscheidung ringe, ob ich 2010 ein Remedy fahre, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr etwas mehr über die Fahreigenschaften sagen könntet.
Ich suche ein Rad für "epische Trails", bin aber nicht so die super Fahrtechnikerin, sondern rumpel auch mal wo drüber, nach dem Motto: die Federung wirds schon richten.
Ich wollte wenn, dann auch eine Lyrik reinmachen lassen, oder lieber noch ein Vorjahresmodell nehmen.
Aber da ist der neue Dämpfer im aktuellen, ist der besser?
Reicht R7 ?
 oder lieber R8 wegen dem anderen LRS?

Ich hoffe Ihr helft mir ein bischen bei der Entscheidung.

Danke und Gruß! Ronja


----------



## BikerDurden (5. Februar 2010)

Ronja schrieb:


> Hallo, Ihr Remy-Besitzer,
> Ich wollte wenn, dann auch eine Lyrik reinmachen lassen, oder lieber noch ein Vorjahresmodell nehmen.
> 
> Danke und Gruß! Ronja



Hi ronja,

ich würde auf jeden fall nicht die 2 step nehmen..haben schon viele hier gepostet das zumindest die 09 version shit ist...wie`s mit der 10er version aussieht kann ich nicht genau sagen, ich mein mcih aber zu erinnern, dass auch ein paar schon geschrieben haben dass die wieder beim service wäre...also wenn dann lyrik "coil" entweder die 160mm (09er Version) oder halt die 170mm 
Ich hab ein remedy 7 von 09 und bin echt super zufrieden damit..vielleicht wäre das noch eine alternative für dich? ich glaub in stuttgart gibts noch ein paar...bike2000 oder so soll der laden heißen musst mal googlen..
Ich bin der meinung dass das 7er ausreicht..weil du kannst ja alle "billiigen" parts kaputt fahren und dann durch neue noch geilere ersetzen..

so long
BikerDurden


----------



## BOBMIG (5. Februar 2010)

Hi Ronja,
hab auch das 09er Remedy 7 und bin der gleichen Meinung wie BikerDurden. Das 7er reicht und wenn Du wirklich was am LRS machen willst, dann kannst Du dir selbst einen aussuchen - und entweder günstiger hinkommen oder einen richtig guten kaufen. Bei mir wann dann auch noch später die Bremse dran, denn die Juicy5 ist schon in Ordnung aber auch nicht mehr...
Meine Meinung bezieht sich aber auf das 2009er R7 & R8.
Zum Dämpfer kann ich nichts sagen, aber die Lyric coil ist schon 'ne doppelte Wucht. Positiv vom Fahrverhalten, negativ vom Gewicht 
Der Eindruck hat sich mir auch sonst aufgedrängt - von der Ausstattung wirkt das alte besser, vom Gewicht hat das neue wegen der wesentlich leichteren Gabel (800g?) deutliche Vorteile.

Viel Spaß bei der Entscheidung - und vor allem dann mit dem Bike


----------



## red-rabbit (5. Februar 2010)

vox1980 schrieb:


> na gz hase!
> hatte heut meinen ersten "richtigen" ausritt! voll geil! habe gleich bemerkt, daß ich unbedingt eine absenkbare sattelstütze brauch... mal infomieren was es da so gibt! macht echt was her dein remy
> bin vollauf begeistert!
> 
> greets, vox



absenkbare stütze:auf jeden fall....ABER: ich wollte mein selle yutaak troy lee an die cb joplin bauen=> geht net, weil die nur runde und keine ovalen sitzstreben verträgt.  außerdem soll die kindshock eh besser sein (weis aber net ob da ovale streben rangehn, wenn, dann überleg ich zu wechseln) die joplin die ich dranhab war halt mit remote für 159eur sehr günstig, und ens muss ich auch dazu sagen: iss zwar das alte modell (also net die joplin4) aber mir reichn die 75mm haar-genau.mal die erste saison abwarten.

themawechsel:
@ ronja:
so ich denn das richtig verstanden habe bist du eine frau, so du denn nicht über 90 kilo wiegst, warum die formidable FOX rauswerfen und ne lyric reinbauen? die 150mm von der Fox machen mindestens genauso gut ihre arbeit (wie erwähnt wenn du nicht so schwer bist wie oben gesagt), wenn nicht sogar besser. ich selber wiege auch nicht sehr viel und habe mich desswegen für 150mm entschieden. allmountain is das bessere enduro  möglich ist mit dem 2010moedell genau soviel wie mit dem 2009er. soll mir einer sagen was er will.(ok, wenn sich jetz einer aus der über 100kilo fraktion meldet nehm ichs zurück) also kurz gefasst: was ist dein budget? nehmen würde ich so oder so das 2010er modell,ob 7 oder 8, da in beiden eine FOX ist die man verkaufen und gegen ne 160er tauschen kann.das 2010er hat auch die besseren bremsen!

greetz
der hase


----------



## TobyR (5. Februar 2010)

Grüss Dich BikerDurden
ich kann Dir nicht zustimmen was die Lyrik 2 Step angeht. Ist mit die beste Gabel in diesem Bereich was steifigkeit,ansprechverhalten abstimmung angeht. Das die 2Step einheit ( Absenkung) öfters mal defekt ist ist der einzigste Makel. Und diese wird anstandslos, kostenlos und zügig getauscht.
Grüsse Tobias



BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hi ronja,
> 
> ich würde auf jeden fall nicht die 2 step nehmen..haben schon viele hier gepostet das zumindest die 09 version shit ist...


----------



## Ronja (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo, erst mal Danke an alle die mich hier beraten,

wegen der Federgabel, es ist so, daß ich einige LRS mit 20mm Steckachse habe und nicht gern noch 15mm Steckachsen rumfliegen haben möchte, deshalb der Wechsel.
Anderseits steht die Entscheidung zwischen Remedy und einem größeren Federwegsmonster, dem Torque, (bitte nicht lachen  ), und zwar dachte ich wenigstens einmal im Leben, so ein Federwegsmonster fahren zu wollen, aber nun war ich beim Händler und habe das Remedy gesehen, gleichzeitig schaltete sich (leider) die Vernunft wieder zu und meinte, daß ich ja so oft im Jahr garnicht dazu komme das Federwegsmonster artgerecht auszuführen, uns nun überlege ich halt ob das Remedy nicht sinnvoller ist.

Zu mir: Ich habe ein Mittelgebirge (Thüringer Wald) vor der Tür und wiege mit allem 80kg.

Budget: Ich könnte auch das R8 kaufen, aber ich denke halt auch wirtschaftlich und ich schraube viel, würde also auch einige Teile vom R7 austauschen, vom 2010er die Kurbel z.B., ausserdem habe ich das schwarz/weisse noch nicht original gesehen und weiß nicht wie es mir gefällt, das matte graue R7 kommt gut. Was mir am 2010er Jahrgang noch gefällt ist die ISCG.

So, nun wisst Ihr etwas mehr und ich bin gespannt auf Eure Meinungen!

Gruß Ronja


----------



## BikerDurden (5. Februar 2010)

TobyR schrieb:


> Grüss Dich BikerDurden
> ich kann Dir nicht zustimmen was die Lyrik 2 Step angeht. Ist mit die beste Gabel in diesem Bereich was steifigkeit,ansprechverhalten abstimmung angeht. Das die 2Step einheit ( Absenkung) öfters mal defekt ist ist der einzigste Makel. Und diese wird anstandslos, kostenlos und zügig getauscht.
> Grüsse Tobias
> 
> ...


----------



## vox1980 (5. Februar 2010)

hey ronja
beides topmodelle 
gerade für epische trails, mit ab und an mal verblockten abfahrten und steile uphills is doch das remedy 2010 genau das richtige heilmittel  
ich finde, daß die mattgraue lackierung in wirklichkeit besser aussieht als auf den bildern.
ich hab mich hauptsächlich fürs 8er entschieden da es fast koplette xt ausstattung hat, die besserne bremsen dran sind und die lackierung der hammer ist!
die 32er gabel würd ich direkt dranlassen. für deinen einsatzzweck gibts keine besser! 

also mein fazit an dich liebe ronja: für den thüringer wald ist das remedy optimal! warte doch bis dein händler noch das 8er hat und dann fällt dir die entscheidung sicherlich leichter.

grüße aus dem welzheimer wald, vox


----------



## BikerDurden (5. Februar 2010)

vox1980 schrieb:


> grüße aus dem welzheimer wald, vox




wie aus dem Welzheimer Wald...ich glaub wir müssen mal fahren gehen 
korber kopf oder auch gerne mal richtung rudersberg 
weißt du dass es ein Fred gibt kannst mal rein schauen..
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370937


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lariorider (5. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema Remedy 2009 oder 2010 b.z.w. Fox 32 150 oder Lyric 2-step: der Unterschied ist ja nicht bloß der eine Zentimeter Federweg! Abgesehen von der wesentlich höheren Steifigkeit (für Fahrer über 80 Kilo sicher ein Thema) hat die Lyric auch 3 cm mehr Einbaulänge und das macht an der Geometrie (Lenkwinkel) schon eine ganze Menge aus. Da sollte man sich schon darüber klar sein, dass die Enduro/Freeride Gene der alten Modelle ziemlich wegkastriert wuren.


----------



## red-rabbit (5. Februar 2010)

lariorider schrieb:


> Zum Thema Remedy 2009 oder 2010 b.z.w. Fox 32 150 oder Lyric 2-step: der Unterschied ist ja nicht bloß der eine Zentimeter Federweg! Abgesehen von der wesentlich höheren Steifigkeit (für Fahrer über 80 Kilo sicher ein Thema)



das sagte ich ja: sie wird ja wohl nicht über 90 kilo wiegen und von WESENTLICH höherer steifigkeit, naja was ist wesentlich, kann ja nich die rede sein.bei frauen ist es doch oft so, das man oft den ein oder andern zentimeter federweg weglassen könnte, zugunsten des gewichts. eine bekannte fährt mit  Vo 160mm/ Hi 170mm federweg downhillrennen, da sie mit ausrüstung 65 kilo wiegt.darauf wollte ich doch nur hinaus^^

@ronja: teilst du uns deine entscheidung mit,falls eine fällt?falls es doch etwas mehr federweg sein soll: guck dir das scratch von trek an, auch sehr geiles teil...

mfg
der hase


----------



## Ronja (5. Februar 2010)

hi, red-rabbit, also am Federweg sparen- nee, das geht ja mal garnicht , ich vertrete die Philosophie daß Federweg durch nichts zu ersetzen ist, es sei denn durch noch mehr Federweg.

das Scratch hatte ich auch schon erwogen, hier irritiert mich aber das recht kurz geratene Oberrohr, da man ja noch bergauf fahren muß, denke ich eigentlich nicht unter  580mm gehen zu wollen und da müßte ich beim Scratch L nehmen, habe sonst M (172cm und 82 SL).

Die Entscheidung fällt nach Probefahrt, was aber erst bei wesentlich besserem Wetter möglich ist, ich hoffe aber daß bis dahin auch das R8 zu besichtigen ist und es vieleicht den einen oder anderen Fahrbericht über den neuen Dämpfer gibt. Man ist ja wegen der doch deutlich veränderten Aufhängung quasi auf dieses Teil angewiesen, nach Meinung meines Händlers ist der nicht austauschbar.

Gruß Ronja


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Februar 2010)

Ciao zsemma,

ich hätte mal eine Frage an alle Trek Remedy 8 (2009er Modell) Besitzer: Wer von Euch hat sein Bike mit goldeloxierten Parts aufgepimmt? Vielleicht habt Ihr auch ein paar Fotos davon, damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann, wie es rüberkommt und welche Teile farblich zueinander passen.


----------



## lariorider (6. Februar 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ciao zsemma,
> 
> ich hätte mal eine Frage an alle Trek Remedy 8 (2009er Modell) Besitzer: Wer von Euch hat sein Bike mit goldeloxierten Parts aufgepimmt? Vielleicht habt Ihr auch ein paar Fotos davon, damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann, wie es rüberkommt und welche Teile farblich zueinander passen.


 
Hoi Nicki-Nitro, ich hab genau das gleiche Modell wie du und stand auch vor der Frage, ob ich goldeloxierte Parts dranbauen soll, hab mich dann aber für weiss entschieden. Die goldigen Teile, die dran sind, haben alle einen etwas anderen Ton und gefallen mir eh nicht besonders, z.B. habe ich die Spacer gegen schwarze ausgetauscht, welche besser zu meinem schwarzen Syntace Vorbau passen. Wenn du eloxierte Teile kaufst, haben die u.U. wieder einen ganz anderen Goldton. Ich habe jetzt Laufräder mit weissen Naben angeschafft, die kommen echt gut. Demnächst mach ich mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. Februar 2010)

So Leute habe heute per Post die Bike 03/2010 bekommen und den Test der laufräder gelesen, da hat der Veltec V-Two Laufradsatz ganz gut abgeschnitten und den Bike Tipp erhalten. Preis 299 Top eingespreicht und auch super Steifigkeitswerte. Farbe gibts Rot, Gold, weiß, schwarz.

Der laufradsatz wäre auch ne Überlegung wert.

http://veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=190

Mein Favorit entweder in Gold oder Weiß für mein R7


----------



## ghostclimber (6. Februar 2010)

Hab nun seit sechs Wochen ein Remedy 8 daheim stehen, seitdem aber nur schlechtes Wetter und noch keine Möglichkeit auf eine Ausfahrt gehabt.
Solangsam nervt es immer nur Mucki Bude Spinning usw.
Hab aber schon mit dem tunen angefangen, will das Bike schließlich auf 12kilo bringen, ich weiß ist ein ehrgeiziges Ziel, sind schließlich 1,2 kilo die der Diät zum Opfer fallen.
Will das Bike hier eher als Tourenbike nutzen mit Traileinlagen.
Ich fuhr vorher ein Marathonbike bei dem mir aber die Reserven gerade bei Urlauben in den Bergen fehlten.


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. Februar 2010)

ghostclimber schrieb:


> Hab nun seit sechs Wochen ein Remedy 8 daheim stehen, seitdem aber nur schlechtes Wetter und noch keine Möglichkeit auf eine Ausfahrt gehabt.
> Solangsam nervt es immer nur Mucki Bude Spinning usw.
> Hab aber schon mit dem tunen angefangen, will das Bike schließlich auf 12kilo bringen, ich weiß ist ein ehrgeiziges Ziel, sind schließlich 1,2 kilo die der Diät zum Opfer fallen.
> Will das Bike hier eher als Tourenbike nutzen mit Traileinlagen.
> Ich fuhr vorher ein Marathonbike bei dem mir aber die Reserven gerade bei Urlauben in den Bergen fehlten.



Was willst alles ändern um Gewicht einzusparen?


----------



## ghostclimber (6. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Was willst alles ändern um Gewicht einzusparen?



Hab mir einen Tune/Notubesflow Laufradsatz bestellt, außerdem Look Pedale von meinem alten Fully geschraubt, dann SLR Sattel der mir wie angegossen passt, Ritchey WCS Griffe, Reifen evtl, Latex Schläuche oder Dichtmilch, XT Kasette und einige Kleinteile.
Für die Alpen oder fürs grobe wird dann wieder umgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (7. Februar 2010)

Der laufradsatz wäre auch ne Überlegung wert.

http://veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=190

Mein Favorit entweder in Gold oder Weiß für mein R7[/quote]

Hab den sogenannten Test auch gelesen...
Die Laufräder mögen ja gut getestet sein, aber bei den angebotenen Farbvarianten bekommt man ja Augenkrebs :kotz:
Da gib ich lieber was mehr Kohle aus und hol mir was dezenteres...


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Februar 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Der laufradsatz wäre auch ne Überlegung wert.
> 
> http://veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=190
> 
> Mein Favorit entweder in Gold oder Weiß für mein R7



Hab den sogenannten Test auch gelesen...
Die Laufräder mögen ja gut getestet sein, aber bei den angebotenen Farbvarianten bekommt man ja Augenkrebs :kotz:
Da gib ich lieber was mehr Kohle aus und hol mir was dezenteres...[/QUOTE]

Ja das ist Geschmacksache, mir gefällt der weiße und goldene Veltec Laufradsatz sehr gut. Der weiße Veltec LRS sieht nicht schlechter aus
wie der DT Swiss EX1750.

Gruss Marco


----------



## speedos (7. Februar 2010)

Hast schon recht... über Geschmack brauch man sich nicht streiten.

Aber so was buntes oder auch weißes gefällt mir wenn nur an nem einfarbigen Rahmen. Ansonsten wird mir das optisch zu wild.

Aber preislich  ist der Veltec LRS wirklich


----------



## fusi85 (14. Februar 2010)

hab ein Remedy 8 2008 in TipTop Zustand angeboten bekommen.
Wieviel würdet ihr dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Trasher_one (14. Februar 2010)

also da ich letztes jahr ungefähr selbiges angebot bekommen hab, so 2000,-


----------



## fusi85 (14. Februar 2010)

was kann ich einem Remedy zutrauen an Drops und Freeride Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. Februar 2010)

fusi85 schrieb:


> was kann ich einem Remedy zutrauen an Drops und Freeride Aktion



wenn Du schon so frägst, dann nimm lieber das Scratch. Das 2010er Remedy ist ein Allmountain-Plus geworden und das 2008/2009er war ein Enduro-Light und kein Freerider.


----------



## Trasher_one (14. Februar 2010)

das is eig gar kein prob

bin letzte sesion ab und an auch mit dem remedy in diversen bikeparks wie leogang, goaskopf, tschechien, oberammergau etc gewesen.

und habs schon sehr hart rangenommen.
Auf Freeridetouren mein absoluter liebling. Macht einfach spass das radl.

also am rahmen fehlt gar nix.
das einzige, was bei mir langsam den geißt aufgibt, ist der dämpfer. 
und bei der lyrik, scheppert auch irgendwas, aber glaub da is nur was locker geworden.
und die bontrager felgen, ham die beulenpest bekommen. aber da hilft die rohrzange. nach sehr harten einsatz mal nachzentrieren angesagt gewesen.
hab mir jetzt einen 2 laufradsatz für freeridetouren und bikepark zugelegt, da mich auch das reifenwechseln ziemlich genervt hat.


ich kanns nur empfehlen. bins auch vor meiner kaufentscheidung 2 wochen probegefahrn, und dann wollt ich nix anderes mehr.

greez Martin


----------



## fusi85 (14. Februar 2010)

würd auf jedenfall einen dhx 5.0 verbauen, da ich eher Abfahrtsorientiert bin


----------



## Trasher_one (14. Februar 2010)

wollte ich eig auch mal testen.
mal kucken, ob ich mal ein stahlfeder-dämpfer in die finger bekomme.

aber vorher wird mal der RP 23 einem volltuning unterzogen. mit komplett neuem kolben.

das ist glaub ich sinnvoller wie ein schwerer bleiklotz zwischen den füßen, da ich doch sehr viele bergtouren fahre


----------



## fusi85 (14. Februar 2010)

nein kein coil sondern ein dhx 5.0 air


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Februar 2010)

So die weißen Veltec V-Two Laufräder sind bestellt und ich werde Bilder reinstellen, sobald ich Sie habe 

Gruss Marco


----------



## Markpa (15. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So die weißen Veltec V-Two Laufräder sind bestellt und ich werde Bilder reinstellen, sobald ich Sie habe
> 
> Gruss Marco



Hi,

wenn es nicht zuviel verlangt ist, kannst Du dann das tatsächliche Gewicht posten? Und wenn Du gerade dabei bist...  eventuell noch das Gewicht des Original LRS. Mich würde der Unterschied interessieren

Haben die weißen Veltecs auch weiße Speichen?

Gruß Mark


----------



## Scherbi123 (15. Februar 2010)

fusi85 schrieb:


> was kann ich einem Remedy zutrauen an Drops und Freeride Aktion


bikepark wär kein problem.
hab mein remedy fast nur in bikeparks oda auf localen downhills. hab das bike auch mal im dirt park mitgehabt. und macht ziemlich viel spaß!


----------



## _ViTO_ (15. Februar 2010)

ich sach mal so... wenn man selbst net zuviel wiegt sollte das remedy schon ziemlich viel mitmachen.. ich mit 70 kg werde mein remedy dieses jahr richtig durchnehmen..bikeparcs, alpen etc...


----------



## Rischar (15. Februar 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> ich sach mal so... wenn man selbst net zuviel wiegt sollte das remedy schon ziemlich viel mitmachen.. ich mit 70 kg werde mein remedy dieses jahr richtig durchnehmen..bikeparcs, alpen etc...



Diese Worte könnten von mir stammen. Okay ich wiege 5 kg mehr.
Aber das Remedy wird dieses Jahr leiden müssen hähä 

Trotzdem ist und bleibt es ein Rad für hoch und runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusi85 (16. Februar 2010)

hat jemand eine MZ 66 ATA verbaut.

Gibts es Unterschiede zwischen dem 08 und 10 Rahmen?


----------



## skinny63 (16. Februar 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn es nicht zuviel verlangt ist, kannst Du dann das tatsächliche Gewicht posten?
> 
> Gruß Mark



Bontrager Rythm Comp am 2009-er R8 = 2030 g


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Februar 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn es nicht zuviel verlangt ist, kannst Du dann das tatsächliche Gewicht posten? Und wenn Du gerade dabei bist...  eventuell noch das Gewicht des Original LRS. Mich würde der Unterschied interessieren
> 
> ...




























Hi Mark,

sobald der LRS bei mir eingetroffen ist, werde ich das Gewicht posten!!
Speichen sind schwarz kannst dir unter www.veltec.de anschauen
Ich freu mich auf den LRS Reifen werde ich Fat Albert 2.4 montieren habe ich heute bekommen.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Februar 2010)

Die Felge ist weiß, der Rest schwarz


----------



## Trasher_one (16. Februar 2010)

also hier mal ein schadensmeldung der sesion 2009.

hab heut mein remedy zerlegt. 

- Lager scheinen alle noch 1A zu sein, aber hab heute mal beim dämpfer auf verdacht nach defekter dämpfung die luftkammer abgebaut.
scheint hinüber zu sein und den langzeitbikepark einsatz nicht standzuhalten.

Die Gabel hab ich noch nicht zerlegt, aber werde ich noch machen die nächsten tage.

MFG Martin


----------



## BikerDurden (16. Februar 2010)

habe mir heute einen DHX 5.0 Coil mit Titanfeder gekauft 

beim Montieren bemerkt, dass das Rahmenhauptlager (da wo der Dämpfer oben befestigt wird total am A**** ist.

Bin gleich zum Händler um die Ecke und 4 Lager bestellt..mal schauen was die kosten werden 

Leider kann ich vor nächster Woche keine Runde drehen obwohl ich so heiß drauf wäre...

Sobald es Bilder vom "Neuen Remedy" gibt werde ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Flitsche (16. Februar 2010)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> also hier mal ein schadensmeldung der sesion 2009.
> 
> hab heut mein remedy zerlegt.
> 
> ...



langzeitbikeparkeinsatz halt ich auch fuer etwas too much. ab und an gemaessigt sollte passen, aber ein reines parkbike sieht doch anders aus wuerd ich sagen


----------



## Markpa (16. Februar 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Bontrager Rythm Comp am 2009-er R8 = 2030 g



Super Danke.

Heißt ich könnte locker ca. 300 gramm an den Laufrädern sparen.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Februar 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Super Danke.
> 
> Heißt ich könnte locker ca. 300 gramm an den Laufrädern sparen.
> 
> Gruß Mark



Jep, alleine schon, wenn Du statt vermutlich 2.4er Schlappen, die man ja heutzutage laut Bikebravos unbedingt fahren muss (Fat Albert, 2.5er Minons, 2.4er Advantage/Ardents, etc.) nur 2.25er oder 2,35er Reifen fährt. Ich fahre aktuell 2.35er Highroller vorne und 2.25er Fat Albert hinten und das langt vollauf (vorher waren es 2.4er Advantage/Ardent).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trasher_one (16. Februar 2010)

Flitsche schrieb:


> langzeitbikeparkeinsatz halt ich auch fuer etwas too much. ab und an gemaessigt sollte passen, aber ein reines parkbike sieht doch anders aus wuerd ich sagen



langzeit is schon etwas übertrieben, aber war schon so 10-15 mal im park. 
und normale touren und freeride touren, aber an dem hats nicht gelegen.

macht hald einfach spass das bike. und als student sind 2 räder nicht im budget drinn 

aber passt mir eh grad, weil wollt den RP eh einen neuen Shimstack und kolben verpassen. und meine tage mal am Dämpferprüfstand verbringen, da ich vom DHX air auch nicht so überzeugt bin .


----------



## _ViTO_ (16. Februar 2010)

meins ist ready für 2010.. hat zwar etwas zugenommen, aber mir egal.. wird eh mehr ab als auf gehen 

fehlen tut noch Ring God und Stinger dann ists erstmal meinem Geschmack entsprechend^^


----------



## duese78 (16. Februar 2010)

gefällt mir sehr gut .
aber wiso hast du den dämpfer nicht mit der kartusche nach oben eingebaut ?


----------



## Trasher_one (16. Februar 2010)

hätte auch mal eine frage interessehalber.

was fahrn denn die Coiler so für Dämpferfedern bei welchem gewicht??

mfg martin


----------



## fusi85 (17. Februar 2010)

gibt es Unterschiede zwischen dem 2008 und dem 2010er Rahmen


----------



## _ViTO_ (17. Februar 2010)

Dämpfer kann nur so eingebaut werden. Das Auge stoßt nämlich an den Rockerlink und ist nicht montierbar so. An meinem DHX ist ne 400er Feder. Wiege zurzeit 70 kg. Allerdings etwas zu weich auch bei größerer Vorspannung. Aber habe meine Gabelpumpe momentan auch nicht.. werde erstmal etwas mehr Luftdruck geben.

Unterschiede zwischen den Rahmen von 2010 on 2009 kann ich so nicht erkennen.. Bis auf die Anbauteile sollte alles beim alten sein.! Kann mich auch irren, hab das 2010er noch nicht live gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (17. Februar 2010)

Vito, sehr, sehr geil!

Wenn's dann soweit ist, bitte einen umfassenden Fahrbericht mit Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich hier schreiben. Ich bin sicherlich nicht der Einzige, den das interessiert


----------



## BikerDurden (17. Februar 2010)

weißt du Vito jetzt warte ich seit langer Zeit dass du einen Fahrbericht schreibst wie der Hinterbau mit dem Dämpfer klar kommt wie du es findest usw...
und jetzt habe ich auch einen Dämpfer und werde wohl früher einen Bericht schreiben 

ich werde den Dämpfer auch so rum einbauen wie du..hab allerdings andersrum nicht probiert..wie gesagt muss auf meine lager warten 
Also Vito berichten...


----------



## Remedy8 (17. Februar 2010)

Grüß Gott, Ihr Leut!

Ich plane, mir einen edlen und robusten LRS bauen zu lassen. Dachte an Chris King Naben in orange (passend zu Rahmen), DT Swiss Alpin III speichen in schwarz, DT Swiss FR 600 Felgen und DT Swiss Messing-ProLock Nippel in schwarz.
Speichenzahl 32 oder 36 Loch...!?!

Wäre über Eure Meinungen, Erfahrungen, Vorschläge usw. sehr froh und bedanke mich hierfür im Voraus!

LG Kristian


----------



## _ViTO_ (17. Februar 2010)

Chris King Naben sind an sich nicht verkehrt. hatte sie aber selbst noch nicht. Ich allerdings habe die Hope pro II lieben gelernt.. werde die auch wieder besorgen fürs Remedy. Vllt kannst du dich ja auch für die Hopes überzeugen. Bei Chainreactions zum beispiel kannste dir gemütlich alles zusammenschustern lassen.

Meine wahl wäre Hope proII mit Mavic 721 Felgen und DT swiss Speichen. Gutes Preisleistung verhältnis, stabil nicht zu schwer.


----------



## colt73 (17. Februar 2010)

kurze rückmeldung: 
nachdem ich hier schon ein paar mal mit lästigen fragen genervt habe, wollt ich nur kurz vermelden: kann seit letzten FR endlich das 2010er remedy 8 mein eigen nennen und durfte es auch schon zwei mal durch den "tief"schnee jagen. sehr geiles teil!! das nachfragen hat sich gelohnt. 

aber, wo ich gerade dabei bin: kennt wer ne gute alternative zu den shimano 636 pedalen? die sollten ähnlich sein, aber va leichter, auf jeden fall klickies (weil mag ich!) und mit käfig drumherm. ich habe schon die time z control oder die cb acid 2 im auge, traue aber den auslösemechanismen nicht (bei den 636-spd-pedalen ist das super leicht eingestellt, rauskommen kein thema). 

ride on!
colt73.


----------



## _ViTO_ (17. Februar 2010)

Na dann Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Spielzeug

ich hatte mal time klick Pedale.. denen habe ich peinlich viele "Umfälle" zu verdanken weil der mechanismus einfach zu hart eingestellt ist und selbst in der kleinsten vorspannung zu hart war..^^


----------



## benda (17. Februar 2010)

hey, hab mir ein gebrauchtes remedy (so gut wie neu, 2km gefahren) zugelegt. hab heute festgestellt dass es in der schwinge 2 Einkerbungen (jeweils ca 1 cm lang und 1mm tief) hat. Das Teil wurde anscheinend schon so ausgeliefert da man klar sieht dass die Einkerbungen unter dem Lack sind. Am besten mal ein Foto:






Muss ich damit zu Trek oder ist das unbedenklich?


----------



## _ViTO_ (17. Februar 2010)

das ist unbedenlich.. die beiden hälften des Rockerlinks sind zu einem Teil geschweißt worden. Dannach der Rest der Schweißnaht plangeschliffen. Abundzu sieht es dann mal so aus. Wie gesagt ist kein dingen sowas


----------



## colt73 (17. Februar 2010)

danke für die glückwünsche, vito, spass werde ich haben und hatte ich bereits, yipiieeh ;-) 

von wegen pedale: ich dachte, die time hätten so einen super klick-mechanismus und viel bewegungsfreiheit?? zumindest stand das so im letzten pedale-test in der MB.... gibts denn brauchbare alternativen oder muss ich wieder shimano-pedale nehmen?

RideOn!


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo Remedy Gemeinde

ich suche einen weißen Lenker für mein Remedy 7....bin aber echt
planlos was ich mir da zulegen soll? 
Welcher Hersteller und was für ne Breite?

Gruss MArco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (18. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Gemeinde
> 
> ich suche einen weißen Lenker für mein Remedy 7....



ich finde den Reverse fly Bar ganz geil..der ist mit 760 auch noch verträglich..
ich selbst habe einen Sunline V1 in 747mm glaub ich...
der ist für mich wie gemacht..ist halt leider silbrig..nicht weiß
aber ich hatte früher schon einen weißen reverse lenker und war damit sehr zufrieden...
ich würde dir allerdings den tipp geben einen schwarzen zu nehmen, da bei mir im bikepark der Lack angerubbelt wurde..sah dann bissle blöd aus..


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich finde den Spank Oozy noch ganz geil 700mm breite und 220gramm
Rise 30 oder 50mm?? Was bedeutet das?

Gruss Marco


----------



## noBrain-noPain (18. Februar 2010)

also rise bedeutet wie hoch der Versatz in der Mitte is. ...Versteht man das, wie ich das mein? :-/ also ich hoffs einfach mal!? ;-)


----------



## _ViTO_ (18. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe schonmal die Erfahrung gemacht dass meine Feder am DHX wohl etwas zu weich ist. Momentan ist die 400er drin und macht nen ziemlich weichen eindruch. Selbst mit höherer Vorspannung lässt sich der Sag nicht vernünftig reduzieren.

Leider hab ich nicht meine Dämpferpumpe zurzeit, um wenigsten zu überprüfen wieviel Druck überhaupt der Dämpfer hat. Normalerweise sollte der bei Orisetup mehr als 6 bar betragen. Denke ich werd mir erst ne stärkere Feder besorgen müssen. Ich werds mal mit ner 550er versuchen.


----------



## duese78 (18. Februar 2010)

wieviel wiegst du ?
habe mir gestern einen fox dhx coil 5.0 2009 mit 600er feder bestellt .
ich selber wiege 100kg , hoffe das paßt mit der 600er .


----------



## _ViTO_ (18. Februar 2010)

Ohne alles^^ 70 kg

Ich denke 600er könnte knapp sein.. Also 400er ist mir definitiv zu weich. Wenn die 550er zu hart ist werd ich ne 500er brauchen. Schreib wenn du ihn eingebaut hast


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. Februar 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> meins ist ready für 2010.. hat zwar etwas zugenommen, aber mir egal.. wird eh mehr ab als auf gehen
> 
> fehlen tut noch Ring God und Stinger dann ists erstmal meinem Geschmack entsprechend^^



Ciao Vito,

was sind denn das für goldene Schaltkabel? Die sehen ja richtig gut aus. Ich habe mir das für mein 2009er Remedy 8 auch schon überlegt. Deine könnten mir gefallen und vielleicht an mein Bike passen.


----------



## _ViTO_ (19. Februar 2010)

Ciao Nicki

das sind die Jagwire L3 Schaltzüge.. Die hab ich auch an meinen anderen Rädern, sind top verarbeitet und gibts auch in anderen schicken Farben.


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Februar 2010)

So meine Veltec V-two Laufräder sind gestern gekommen und sehen super geil aus
Bilder gibt es am Montag, weil ich am Wochenende nicht zu Hause bin. 
Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlamingMoe (20. Februar 2010)

Hm hab mich grade etwas mit diesem ABP befasst weil mir nicht ganz klar war/ ist, inwiefern das den Einfluß auf das Fahrwerk beim Anbremsen verhindern soll. Kurz und knapp: Es verringert das Bremsmoment auf den Hinterbau lediglich, eliminiert es aber keinesfalls. Prinzipiell gilt, je näher das Lager, das Kettenstreben und Sitzstreben verbindet, an der Bremsaufnahme liegt, desto geringer das Moment. Bei abgestützten Eingelenkern, sprich das Lager befindet sich ÜBER der HR-Achse, sollte der Einfluß aufs Fahrwerk noch geringer sein.
In meinen Augen ist ABP also nur marketing und bringt keinen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber bekannten Systemen. Einen Ersatz für eine BMA ist es auf gar keinen Fall.
Übrigens wird das ABP wahrscheinlich auch kein Patent erhalten (ist derzeit in Prüfung), da es nicht neu ist (siehe Seite 1 dieses threads).

MfG,

Oli


----------



## Houschter (20. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein neues Baik für die kommende Saison...

Trek Remedy 8:

















Umbauten:

Schaltwerk, Trigger (mit Matchmaker) und Kassette X0; Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Griffe Syntace; Lenker Easton EA70; Reifen Fatal Bert; 203mm Bremsscheibe vorne, Selle Italia SLR zum setzen und Hope Sattelschnellspanner für's Auge! 

Ich bin begeistert...


----------



## Rischar (20. Februar 2010)

Houschter, schick!
Was sagt die Waage?


----------



## Houschter (20. Februar 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Houschter, schick!
> Was sagt die Waage?



13,4 kg bei 21,5"  Bin zufrieden. Mit nem neuen LRS könnte sogar die 13er Marke fallen!


----------



## psychof (20. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> 13,4 kg bei 21,5"  Bin zufrieden. Mit nem neuen LRS könnte sogar die 13er Marke fallen!



13,4 in Originalausstattung? Mit oder ohne Pedale?

Danke!


----------



## Houschter (20. Februar 2010)

psychof schrieb:


> 13,4 in Originalausstattung? Mit oder ohne Pedale?
> 
> Danke!



So wie auf den Bildern. 

Also mit allen Umbauten und den mitgelieferten Candy C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (21. Februar 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> meins ist ready für 2010.. hat zwar etwas zugenommen, aber mir egal.. wird eh mehr ab als auf gehen
> 
> fehlen tut noch Ring God und Stinger dann ists erstmal meinem Geschmack entsprechend^^
> 
> ...



sehr sehr cool dein Bike.. sieht nach sehr viel Spaß aus! Weißt du denn wo du mit dem Gewicht landen wirst wenn es fertig ist?


----------



## skinny63 (21. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Gemeinde
> 
> ich suche einen weißen Lenker für mein Remedy 7....bin aber echt
> planlos was ich mir da zulegen soll?
> ...



"Race Face Respond Low Riser Lenker 31,8x710mm white"  ist jetzt bestellt und wird hoffentlich bald geliefert


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Februar 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> "Race Face Respond Low Riser Lenker 31,8x710mm white"  ist jetzt bestellt und wird hoffentlich bald geliefert



Wo hast den Lenker bestellt?


----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2010)

Hey,

möchte mir auch gerne ein Trek Remedy 7 2010 zulegen.
Ich bin 174cm groß, welche größe benötige ich da? 15,5 oder 17,7?

Einsatzgebiet wären  Fr touren, ab und zu Bikeparks und auch schlichte cc touren 

Da ich auch gerne den Dämpfer tauschen möchte, wollte ich wissen ob dies bei den 2010 modellen möglich ist , auch bei meiner rahmen größe?
Zum Einsatz soll dann ein Fox dhx 5 coil 200x57mm oder ein fox dhx air 4 oder 5 200x57 kommen.

Welcher dieser beiden Dämpfer ist abgesehn vom gewicht den besser?
( Bikepark, auch steinige, grobe trails, sprünge etc )


Vielen Dank


----------



## Lindy R8 (21. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin 176cm und fahre 15,5" aber wichtiger ist fast die Schrittlänge. Da das 2010 Remedy in die All Mountain klasse fällt würde ich Bikeparks nicht unbedingt damit fahren! Den Dämpfer zu wechseln ist bei den neuen, aufgrund der speziellen Lagerung,  nicht mehr möglich!!!


----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2010)

aso okay, dachte der hinterbau bzw die lagerung ist gleich


----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich noch ein Trek remedy von 2009 herbekomme?

Kann auch nur der Rahmen sein  größe 15,5 oder 17,5


----------



## Lindy R8 (21. Februar 2010)

die haben noch welche:

http://www.bikeshop2000.de/Mountain_BIKES/Trek_Remedy/trek_remedy.html


----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2010)

Hey Lindy ,
das habe ich auch gefunden, jedoch finde ich den Preis zu teuer für das, das ich die bremsen und die laufräder nicht brauche.

Möchte gerne meine elixir benutzen und laufräder ohne tubeless.


----------



## Lindy R8 (21. Februar 2010)

die Laufräder sind Tubeless ready d.h. es müssten noch spezielle Felgenbänder montiert werden, ansonsten sind die Felgen nicht dicht!

Es können auf allen Tubeless Felgen auch ganz normale Schlauchreifen gefahren werden!!

Bremsen würd ich austauschen und verkaufen, hab ich selbst auch gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2010)

okay, danke dir.

Trotzdem finde ich es persönlich zu teuer für die Ausstattung.
Das 7er wäre da besser  und finde ich optisch auch schöner.

muss jetzt erstmal schauen, wie ich meinen morewood rahmen losbekomme


----------



## _ViTO_ (21. Februar 2010)

2600 für das R8 ist ja wohl nen sehr guter Kurs...Würde da zuschlagen @overslag


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich finde den Preis auch ok und vielleicht geht noch was durch verhandeln;-)


----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2010)

hm mal schauen.

wie schauts den aus wegen der größe?
ich bin 174cm groß und schrittlänge ist 75cm.

Möchte gerne fr touren damit fahren ,cc touren und abundzu bikepark.
wäre es bei diesem modell möglich , den dämpfer gegen einen dhx 5 coil oder dhx 5 air zu tauschen?


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Februar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> hm mal schauen.
> 
> wie schauts den aus wegen der größe?
> ich bin 174cm groß und schrittlänge ist 75cm.
> ...



Das 17,5Zoll Remedy8 würde ich dir empfehlen...


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Februar 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> "Race Face Respond Low Riser Lenker 31,8x710mm white"  ist jetzt bestellt und wird hoffentlich bald geliefert



Hast du diesen hier bestellt?

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=620b49234004e8c577094f7ca621fa25

Gruss Marco


----------



## Lindy R8 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich habe 82cm Schrittlänge bei 176cm und fahre das 15,5" aufgrund des langen Oberrohres!!!
Finde es perfekt da es wirklich wendig ist in technischen Passagen!!


----------



## skinny63 (21. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hast du diesen hier bestellt?
> 
> http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=620b49234004e8c577094f7ca621fa25
> 
> Gruss Marco



so ist es
scheint kein Leichtgewicht zu sein, aber wurscht, wenn es stabil ist
vom Rise & Breite könnte er für mich genau passen


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Februar 2010)

Für mich wird es auch der Race Face oder der Spank Oozy;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (21. Februar 2010)

besteht hier im Thread interesse an einer leichten 2 oder 3-fach Kefü?


----------



## mhedder (22. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> besteht hier im Thread interesse an einer leichten 2 oder 3-fach Kefü?



Im Prinzip Ja. Fahre zweifach und habe momentan eine Shaman Enduro in Carbon verbaut. Was mich an der Shaman ziemlich nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Kette beim rückwärts pedalieren fast immer auf das kleine Kettenblatt fällt. 

Das ist in kniffeligen Passagen, echt zum :kotz:

Hast Du eine zu verkaufen, oder planst Du ein Selbstbauprojekt?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. Februar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich noch ein Trek remedy von 2009 herbekomme?
> 
> Kann auch nur der Rahmen sein  größe 15,5 oder 17,5



Stonebite aus Sissach bei Basel in der Schweiz haben noch ein 7er und 8er Remedy aus 2009. Einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## L0cke (22. Februar 2010)

mhedder schrieb:


> Im Prinzip Ja. Fahre zweifach und habe momentan eine Shaman Enduro in Carbon verbaut. Was mich an der Shaman ziemlich nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Kette beim rückwärts pedalieren fast immer auf das kleine Kettenblatt fällt.
> 
> Das ist in kniffeligen Passagen, echt zum :kotz:



Kay, kenn die Shaman nur von früher, damit hat bei mir alles angefangen, nun entsteht bei mir alles im Eigenbau (bis auf Lager).

Das Problem der springenden Kette kann mehrere Probleme haben, kann man aber eig alle ausschalten, nehme an deine Kefü wird per Innenlager geklemmt, welche Nabe und Kettenblatt fährst du?



mhedder schrieb:


> Hast Du eine zu verkaufen, oder planst Du ein Selbstbauprojekt?
> 
> Gruß Marc



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12066  Gewichte stehen unterm Bild bzw das ganze liegt (in Teilen) auf der Waage.


----------



## mhedder (22. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Das Problem der springenden Kette kann mehrere Probleme haben, kann man aber eig alle ausschalten, nehme an deine Kefü wird per Innenlager geklemmt, welche Nabe und Kettenblatt fährst du?



Ja, wird per Innenlager geklemmt. Fahre eine Truvativ Stylo mit 22/36.



L0cke schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12066  Gewichte stehen unterm Bild bzw das ganze liegt (in Teilen) auf der Waage.



Cool, Traumhaft leicht das ganze. 
Kannst Du mir erklären, warum manche Kefüs dazu neigen die Kette beim rückwärtspedalieren runter zu werden und manche nicht? Hab die Shaman schon gefühlte 1000 mal neu ausgerichtet, aber wirklich besser geworden ist das ganze nie. Hatte hier schonmal gelesen, dass der Effekt eigentlich nur durch Führungsrollen à la Schaltröllchen verhindert werden kann.


----------



## clemson (22. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> besteht hier im Thread interesse an einer leichten 2 oder 3-fach Kefü?



ja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (22. Februar 2010)

mhedder schrieb:


> Cool, Traumhaft leicht das ganze.
> Kannst Du mir erklären, warum manche Kefüs dazu neigen die Kette beim rückwärtspedalieren runter zu werden und manche nicht? Hab die Shaman schon gefühlte 1000 mal neu ausgerichtet, aber wirklich besser geworden ist das ganze nie. Hatte hier schonmal gelesen, dass der Effekt eigentlich nur durch Führungsrollen à la Schaltröllchen verhindert werden kann.




hehe, also das mit dem Abschmeisen hat viele Gründe, einmal spielt natürlich die Kettenline eine Rolle, die Shaman z.B: baut sehr dick, daher wandert die Kettenlinie sehr weit nach ausen, eine wirklich gerade laufende Kette hast du daher evtl erst im 8. Gang, wenn du jetzt aber im 1. Gang bist läuft die Kette nun total schräg, und wenn du nun rückwärts trittst tritt der Effekt auf die wie beim Umwerfer, der zwingt ja auch sozusagen die Kette beim schalten in eine "Schieflage"  und dadurch wird auf ein anderes Blatt geschaltet.
Nächster Punkt ist , das die Kette beim rückwärstreten anfängt zu springen, dreh mal deine Kurbel mal entgegengesetzt der normalen Richtung, deine Kette wird wahrscheinlich anfangen zu springen, dies hat mehrere Ursachen, einer kann die Nabe sein, bzw der Freilauf mit seiner Rasterung, der der Kassette einen gewissen Spielraum lässt und dadurch einen ungleichmäßigen Lauf der Kette.
Mein letzter Punkt den ich auf die Schnelle aufschreiben kann ist, das Röllchen mit einer schrägen Kette manchmal Probleme bekommen, weil diese dann zu nahe an einer anderen Stufe laufen (sind wir wieder bei Kettenlinie) und dann an dieser Stufe für den ersten Gang  "kratzen" und sich daher daran hochziehen und wieder der Umwerfereffekt auftritt.

Kannst mal versuchen den Umwerfer etwas "eingedreht" zu montieren, also  so, dass der vordere Teil des Umwerfers etwas Richtung Sattelrohr zeigt bzw der hintere Teil vom Umwerfer mehr nach rechts vom Reifen weg

Schaltröllchen können bei der Sache Besserung bringen, müssen sie aber nicht, den es kommt es auf die Gesamtkonstruktion an....


----------



## Lindy R8 (22. Februar 2010)

da hätte ich auch Interesse!!!

Fahre XT mit 22/36 und Shaman Enduro

was würde das teil denn kosten?


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand schon die breite vom Lenker des Remedy 7 2009 gemessen?

Gruss Marco


----------



## _ViTO_ (22. Februar 2010)

Mein R7 ist nun fertig... Richtig genial geworden. Es fährt sich durch den Gavelservice dem Stahldämpfer und der neuen Schaltung schon 100 mal geiler.

Anbei eine Teileliste mit Gewichten:

















Vonwegen Kefü. Der Blackspire Stinger ist sehr zu empfehlen. Leicht, nicht zu teuer und er macht seine Aufgabe gut. Das Biek wirkt viel stabiler wenn die Kette nicht immer an dem Rahmen klappert..


----------



## speedos (22. Februar 2010)

Sehr schick 

nur die Sattelstütze würde ich noch gegen was schickeres tauschen.

Hast du die Gewichte der genannten Teile alle selbst ermittelt? Die Gewichtsangaben der Reifen und der SLX-Kurbel kommen mir was wenig vor...
Meine Kurbel z.B. kam auf 892g komplett mit allen drei Kettenblättern. Gewicht jetzt mit 36er Kettenblatt und Bash ist das gleiche geblieben.

Wenn man wieder ordentlich fahren kann berichte bitte mal, wie die Reifen sind. Fahr im Moment die Fat Albert. Klasse Reifen, aber ich würde lieber was anderes als Schwalbe fahren wollen...


----------



## L0cke (22. Februar 2010)

55 Lindy R8


----------



## duese78 (22. Februar 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> Mein R7 ist nun fertig... Richtig genial geworden. Es fährt sich durch den Gavelservice dem Stahldämpfer und der neuen Schaltung schon 100 mal geiler.
> 
> Anbei eine Teileliste mit Gewichten:
> 
> ...



finde das dein bike sehr schick geworden ist , nur die slx kurbel geht nicht . tut mir leid slx ist aber nun mal nicht mein ding .
wie ist das den jetzt nun mit deiner 400er feder ? passt das mit deinen 75 kilos ?


----------



## overslag (22. Februar 2010)

Hey,
habe eben mit bikeshop2000 telefoniert.
Sie minte das 17,5 ist ab 175cm.
Ich bin 174, für gelände daher eher 15,5.

Das 15,5 ist verkauft 

Daher suche ich jetzt ein Remedy 7 oder 8 in der größe 15,5 von 2009.


----------



## Markpa (22. Februar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Hey,
> habe eben mit bikeshop2000 telefoniert.
> Sie minte das 17,5 ist ab 175cm.
> Ich bin 174, für gelände daher eher 15,5.
> ...



Ich habe ein 17,5 bei 175cm... wenn Du meinst, dass der *eine* Zentimeter etwas ausmacht... bitte schön 

Ich finde es perfekt bei mir.  Aber wie gesagt, ist Geschmackssache.

Gruß Mapa


----------



## overslag (22. Februar 2010)

So war jetzt beim trek Händler um die ecke 
15,5 war nicht da, aber 17,5 war ganz  gut.

Also ein 17,5 wäre auch okay, hat jemand zufällig eins zum verkauf  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ViTO_ (22. Februar 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> 
> nur die Sattelstütze würde ich noch gegen was schickeres tauschen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Ich glaube die Gewichtsangabe der Kurbel ist falsch, da dies nur die Kurbel mit Innenlager aber ohne die Kettenblätter ist. Sonst sind die Angaben alle korrekt und selbt digital abgewogen. Die Reifen wiegen wirklich so wenig. Sind auch die "light version" http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Maxxis-Minion-FR-XC-60a-235-FALT::11084.html

 Die Sattelstütze, Pedale und die Feder vom DHX werden noch Getauscht. Dann ises für mich Perfekt..


----------



## Trasher_one (22. Februar 2010)

so am sonntag war mal wieder ein ausritt fällig 





ein bisschen spass musste natürlich auch her auf die schnelle 

















den weißen bash mal wegdenken. is immer noch eine übergangslösung, da ich den beim meinen händler im keller gefunden hab.

So nun darf sich der Frühling schon mal öfters zeigen 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Rischar (22. Februar 2010)

Schöne Fotos!

Vito, sieht richtig gut aus 
minimale Änderungen noch, dann ist's perfekt!


----------



## Lindy R8 (22. Februar 2010)

Super Fotos machen richtig Laune!!!!

Woher hast du das Trek Outfit?


----------



## Trasher_one (22. Februar 2010)

da hat mein händler a schachtel voll gehabt. glaub normalerweise nicht käuflich. hab ich mir dann auch mal eins mitgenommen. 
und nein, da steht nich gravity girls drauf


----------



## Lindy R8 (22. Februar 2010)

Sieht gut aus, schade das es das nicht zu Kaufen gibt!!! 

@overslag, gerade gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-Remedy_W0QQ...t_Fahrräder?hash=item4a9ecb25c3#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## overslag (22. Februar 2010)

Hey, mit ihm bin ich gerade im gespräch , aber noch stimmt der preis  nicht.
 Zum vergleich:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/243042/cat/all

mal schauen was rauskommt.


----------



## paul.lahner (22. Februar 2010)

endlich mal wieder tolle fotos!!!
mehr bitte.....


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Februar 2010)

Was haltet ihr vom Easton Monkey EA70 Lenker in weiss?
Finde den auch nicht schlecht....

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (22. Februar 2010)

die sich für eine leichte kettenführung interessieren:

habe eine selber gebaut,war nicht viel arbeit,auch nicht teuer.

carbonarm mit veränderter shaman enduro rolle.

mach mal fotos+wiegen,dann mehr


----------



## jemand (22. Februar 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 17,5 bei 175cm... wenn Du meinst, dass der *eine* Zentimeter etwas ausmacht... bitte schön
> 
> Ich finde es perfekt bei mir.  Aber wie gesagt, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> Gruß Mapa




Also ich bin 1,70 mit kurzen Beinen und finde das 15,5 eher zu klein da ich beinahe mit den Knien am Lenker anstoße. Bergab vielleicht ok aber im Sitzen oder bergauf eher schwierig.
Bin erst vor einigen Tagen bei Jehle auf einem gesessen.
haben noch einige Remedys rumstehen.


----------



## Lindy R8 (22. Februar 2010)

Versteh nicht ganz das die meisten hier größere Rahmen bevorzugen, wie gesagt ich fahre mit 176cm Größe und 82cm Schrittlänge einen 15,5" Rahmen(Remedy 8 2008) und das passt perfekt!!!! Fahre Trails, leichten FR und ausgiebige Tagestouren mit 2800hm und 150km alles mit dem Bike und hatte nie das Gefühl das es zu klein währe!


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Februar 2010)

Ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, ich fahre mit 1,80 und schrittlänge 82 ein 19.5


----------



## clemson (23. Februar 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, schade das es das nicht zu Kaufen gibt!!!



gabs zu kaufen, könnte jeder Trek Händler bestellen. War aber eine limitierte Auflage. Es würde das produzirt was bestellt würde.....

Viellleicht hat der Trek Store München noch was.....


----------



## Rischar (23. Februar 2010)

Machen wir n Kette:
Ich bin 1,83 Meter, fahre ein 17,5"er und würde nicht tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinf (23. Februar 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Machen wir n Kette:
> Ich bin 1,83 Meter, fahre ein 17,5"er und würde nicht tauschen



Bin 1.85 m, fahre ein 19,5" und würde auch nicht tauschen


----------



## BikerDurden (23. Februar 2010)

ich bin 1,73m und fahre ein 17,5"er und würde nicht tauschen


----------



## clemson (23. Februar 2010)

1,80----17,5"  und passt super...wenn dann ein 18,5" bei den 2010 nern....


----------



## _ViTO_ (23. Februar 2010)

Ich 173 cm, Bike 17,5" - passt perfekt


----------



## Tambosie (23. Februar 2010)

Bin 1,80cm und fahre ein 19,5". Habe auf nem 17,5" Bike gesessen und das war mir eindeutig zu klein!


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Februar 2010)

Bin wie gesagt 1,80m und Schrittlänge 82cm Rahmengröße 19,5 passt perfekt. Vorbau 50mm Syncros einzige Änderung

Gruss Marco


----------



## Houschter (23. Februar 2010)

196cm und mit 21,5" unterwegs!  Getauscht wird auch nicht!


----------



## speedos (23. Februar 2010)

ok, ich dann auch 

181cm und im etwa 84cm Schrittlänge und bin mit dem 17,5er Rahmen unterwegs und der ist für "mich" perfekt.


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Februar 2010)

Also mein Laufradssatz Veltec V-Two weiss wiegt 2024g 
Vorne 955g und hinten 1069g lt einem guten Freund hat
ein Fahrradgeschäft, sind die Laufräder Top eingespeicht
hatte Sie auf dem Prüfstand. 
Machen einen Top Eindruck und sehen super geil aus
Bilder folgen noch....

Gruss Marco


----------



## skinny63 (23. Februar 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> ok, ich dann auch
> 
> 181cm und im etwa 84cm Schrittlänge und bin mit dem 17,5er Rahmen unterwegs und der ist für "mich" perfekt.



geht mir auch so, bin aber 1 cm kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (23. Februar 2010)

Wieso kennt ihr eigentlich eure Schrittlängen? Ich habe keine Ahnung von Meiner 
Wie wird die überhaupt genau gemessen und bis wo?


----------



## Gehhilfe (23. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Also mein Laufradssatz Veltec V-Two weiss wiegt 2024g
> Vorne 955g und hinten 1069g lt einem guten Freund hat
> ein Fahrradgeschäft, sind die Laufräder Top eingespeicht
> hatte Sie auf dem Prüfstand.
> ...


 
die haben auch in der letzten Bikerbravo in einem Test sehr gut abgeschnitten


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Februar 2010)

Ja deshalb hab ich sie mir ja gekauft


----------



## _ViTO_ (23. Februar 2010)

Was in der "Bravo" steht, schenkst du doch net wirklich glauben oder?^^


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Februar 2010)

Warum nicht? Zwei Brüder und gleichzeitig gute Freunde, sind immer bei den Tests dabei und haben Fahrradgeschäft. Die beiden haben schon Ahnung und wir 
unterhalten uns oft über getestete Produkte.
Die Laufräder sind wirklich Top , aber Hauptsache ich bin zufrieden.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Februar 2010)

So heute ist mein Easton Monkey EA70 in weiß noch von Bikemailorder verschickt worden und wenn der dann angebaut ist
passt mein Bike erst mal für die Saison 2010
Vielleicht gibts irgendwann mal ein Bremsenupgrade doch bist jetzt 
passt die Juicy 5 noch...

Gruss Marco


----------



## BikerDurden (24. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So heute ist mein Easton Monkey EA70 in weiß noch von Bikemailorder verschickt worden und wenn der dann angebaut ist



gibts erstmal BILDER


----------



## Houschter (24. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So heute ist mein Easton Monkey EA70 in weiß noch von Bikemailorder verschickt worden und wenn der dann angebaut ist
> passt mein Bike erst mal für die Saison 2010:
> Gruss Marco



Gute Wahl!  Hab den Lenker an meinem 8er auch, allerdings in schwarz.


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Gute Wahl!  Hab den Lenker an meinem 8er auch, allerdings in schwarz.



@BikerDurden

klar gibts Bilder

@Houschter

denke auch die Wahl war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (24. Februar 2010)

Hey,
ich bräuchte eure Hilfe...

Habe ein Trek remedy von 2008 im auge.
Kann mir jemand sagen was der Unterschied zum 2009 modell ist außer der Ausstattung?

Wäre es bei diesem modell möglich, einen dhx air oder dhx Coil zu montieren??

Hier ein link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140385873224&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Danke


----------



## _ViTO_ (24. Februar 2010)

sofort zuschlagen.. das ist ein Angebot, was man nicht abschlagen kann!!

Unterschied wird höchstens die Austattung sein, und die ist ja wohl gut genug an dem Ding!


----------



## Lindy R8 (24. Februar 2010)

ist, soweit ich weis, bei allen Modellen möglich außer dem heurigen!


----------



## overslag (24. Februar 2010)

Okay aber ich könnte noch folgendes haben:

Remedy 9 (silber, Modell 2009) Rahmen in 17,5"
> >Avid Elixir R 203er vorne, 185er hinten
>  >Sram X.9 medium Schaltwerk, Trigger
> >XT Umwerfer
>  >Truvativ Stylo 2fach Kurbel
> >Blackspire Stinger (noch  nicht verbaut)
> >Wellgo Magnesium Pedale mit Titan Achse (299g  das Paar!)
> >Mavic Deetraks 2009 Laufräder
> >Sram  PG980 11-34 Kassette
> >Thomson Elite X.4  Sattelstütze
> >Easton Havoc  50mm  Vorbau

Ohne Gabel , Mantel, Sattel für VHB 2100 euro?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## _ViTO_ (24. Februar 2010)

ohne Gabel ist schlecht.. brauchst halt eine mit konischen Schaft.. Die sind etwas selten günstig alla ebay zu schiessen... Neu wirds dann halt wieder teuerer.. Ich würd das R7 nehmen. Da ist schon  ein realtiv guter LRS drann.. und der srest stimmt auch!


----------



## overslag (24. Februar 2010)

Beim Remedy 9 ist der Rahmen neu, ein 1 1/8 steuersatz ist mit drin.
Würde mir dann eine 2010 Lyrik holen.
Für 2400 könnte ich das bike auch mit einer Marzocchi 55 ATA2  haben, aber die ist Schrott 

Beim Remedy 7: das ist halt 2 jahre alt, null garantie.
Hatten die Lyriks von 2008 probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ViTO_ (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn das ne Coil ist macht die Lyrik eigentlich nie Probleme. Nur bei der 2Step Version gabs mal probleme oder noch!? Okay Garantie ist was anderes. Und wenn auch 1 1/8" Gabel gehen wirds etwas einfacher was zu finden. Wenn die kohle sitzt kannst ja dann das R9 nehmen. In silber eigentlioch auch richtig schick..


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Februar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich bräuchte eure Hilfe...
> 
> Habe ein Trek remedy von 2008 im auge.
> ...




Würde auch zuschlagen bei dem Preis!!

Gruss MArco


----------



## overslag (24. Februar 2010)

Mir gehts darum, dass ich eigentlich ein Rad kaufe und den Zustand nur von Bildern kenne 
Leider ist der Verkäufer 400km von mir entfernt .

Und drauf verlassen ich weiß nicht.

Ist soweit ich weiß eine lyrik solo air im 2008


----------



## Lindy R8 (24. Februar 2010)

leider ist mein Scratch kauf noch nicht sicher,  dann könnte ich dir eine neue FOX 36 Vanilla mit Konischem Schaft anbieten.


----------



## Sushi1976 (25. Februar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Mir gehts darum, dass ich eigentlich ein Rad kaufe und den Zustand nur von Bildern kenne
> Leider ist der Verkäufer 400km von mir entfernt .
> 
> Und drauf verlassen ich weiß nicht.
> ...



...und nach einer NAcht schlaf, bist schon weiter mit deiner Entscheidung?


----------



## sramx9 (25. Februar 2010)

@overslag
frag doch mal hier im Forum ob sich einer das Rad für dich anschauen würde.


----------



## Paolo (25. Februar 2010)

Wer eine Fox 36 mit konischem Schaft anzubieten hat bitte per pn bei mir melden. Evtl. kommen wir ins Geschäft.


----------



## overslag (25. Februar 2010)

Das ganze sieht so aus, ich habe die Entscheidung zwischen dem Remedy -paar Umbauten komme da auf ca 2000 Euro (Anderer Dämpfer, Bremsen etc.)
oder ein Canyon Fr 2009 für 1999 euro.

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1007167

Das canyon ist neu und hat aufjedenfall eine top ausstattung.

Das Trek ist leichter  und eben ein Remedy 

schwere überlegung


----------



## L0cke (25. Februar 2010)

ihr könnt doch auch einfach von reset racing einen reduziersteuersatz einbauen, gibt ja welche die unten von 1,5  auf 1 1/8 machen und oben schon auf das maß sind ohne zu reduzieren, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 

Mit dieser konfiguration fährt hier einer rumm


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. Februar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Das ganze sieht so aus, ich habe die Entscheidung zwischen dem Remedy -paar Umbauten komme da auf ca 2000 Euro (Anderer Dämpfer, Bremsen etc.)
> oder ein Canyon Fr 2009 für 1999 euro.
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1007167
> ...



Wenn es überhaupt ein Canyon sein muss , dann dieses hier Modell
2010
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1921

Gruss Marco

PS: Aber das Remedy ist und bleibt mein Favorit für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (26. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Wenn es überhaupt ein Canyon sein muss , dann dieses hier Modell
> 2010
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1921
> 
> ...



Bitte was?
Das ist nicht dein ernst odeR??

Die Ausstattung ist wesentlich schlechter als die vom fr8.


----------



## Rischar (26. Februar 2010)

Eine-Canyon-oder-Trek-Frage hier zu stellen....?

Hoecker, Sie sind raus!!!


----------



## Markpa (26. Februar 2010)

Also abgesehen davon, dass man kein Canyon fahren sollte...  ist das Torque ein geiles Teil. Funktioniert prima, ist einigermaßen leicht und für das Geld bekommt man meiner Meinung nach einiges geboten. Wenn ich mir das neue "Alpinist" so ansehe: Crossmax SX LRS, Elixir CR, Fox RC2, DHX 5.0 Air, Syntace P6, komplett XT... und das alles für unter  3.000,- 
Wo gibts denn sowas?

Kam bei meiner Kaufentscheidung damals echt ins grübel. Habe dann aber mein Herz entscheiden lassen *schmacht* 

Gruß Mark


----------



## nobraxs (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn jemand sein Bike erleichtern/tunen will, kann ich eine Talas 36 RC2 und einen Laufradsatz von Bontrager anbieten (Rythm Pro echte 1700Gramm). Beides stammt aus einem 9er Remedy von 2009 und ist nur sehr wenig gefahren (von meiner 50kg Frau ;o) und technisch so wie optisch in einem 1A Zustand.

Bei Interesse PM an mich.


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. Februar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Das ist nicht dein ernst odeR??
> 
> Die Ausstattung ist wesentlich schlechter als die vom fr8.



Doch ist mein Ernst, ich möchte lieber das 2010 Playzone!!
Der Dämpfer beim Playzone ist besser und das wäre mir wichtig!

Gruss Marco


----------



## Tambosie (27. Februar 2010)

@nobraxs: Was willst du denn für den Laufradsatz haben?
und gegen was für einen hast du ihn getausch und warum?
Gib mal n Bild!

Gruß T.


----------



## BikerDurden (27. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen, 

das wetter ist soooo porno...und ich habe meinen COIL Dämpfer eingebaut...

There for I ganno be on a ride 
Ich werde später mal berichten wie es sich mit dem Coil fährt..aber ich kann schon jetzt sagen, dass es ein unterschied wie tag und nacht ist allein wenn man nur auf das Bike sitzt...

So long


----------



## soul-biker (27. Februar 2010)

Servus,

kann man in ein 2009 R8 15,5" einen Dämpfer mit grösserer Einbaulänge einbauen ? Oder ist man auf das jetzt verbaute Dämpfermaß beschränkt ?

gruss
souly


----------



## _ViTO_ (27. Februar 2010)

Geil.. man hier voll dreckswetter und muss eh heim bleiben... Aber habe nun ne härtere Feder dran bin schon jetzt sicher dass die jetzt passt. 

@BikerDurden: viel spass und teste mal etwas ausgiebiger.. ich komme ja nicht dazu^^

lg vito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (27. Februar 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> @BikerDurden: viel spass und teste mal etwas ausgiebiger.. ich komme ja nicht dazu^^
> 
> lg vito



ja war wohl leider nichts mit dem Testen...Kumpel ist gleich beim ersten Jump abgekackt..musste ins KH..
Dafür hat sich dieser eine Sprung echt mega geil angefühlt..mal schauen wie das wetter morgen so wird..vllt. kann ich dann mehr sagen..
Kumpel geht es soweit ganz gut..leider weiß ich noch nicht was er hat..


----------



## duese78 (27. Februar 2010)

was für ne feder hast jetzt drine ?


----------



## BikerDurden (27. Februar 2010)

duese78 schrieb:


> was für ne feder hast jetzt drine ?



hab ne 450 titanfeder


----------



## duese78 (27. Februar 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> hab ne 450 titanfeder



was wiegst wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## duese78 (27. Februar 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> hab ne 450 titanfeder





_ViTO_ schrieb:


> Geil.. man hier voll dreckswetter und muss eh heim bleiben... Aber habe nun ne härtere Feder dran bin schon jetzt sicher dass die jetzt passt.
> 
> @BikerDurden: viel spass und teste mal etwas ausgiebiger.. ich komme ja nicht dazu^^
> 
> lg vito



hallo vito ,
was für ne feder hast du jetzt drin ?
habe mir einen 2009 fox dhx 5.0 coil bestellt , meint ihr ich das ich ihn mit der kartusche nach oben einbauen kann ? fahre ein remedy 9 2009 gr. 17,5"


----------



## _ViTO_ (27. Februar 2010)

hab jetzt ne 550er Stahlfeder dran. Die 400er ist für meine 70 kg definitiv zu weich.
Wenn ich jetzt noch die Gabelpumpe wieder kriege kann ich den Dämpfer nochmal etwas genauer einstellen..

Wie schon geschrieben geht der DHX mit der Kartusche nur nach unten hin einzubauen. Wers nicht glaubt kanns ja selbst versuchen ^^

@ BikerDurden. Schade dass mit deinem Crashkollegen.. Leider passiert sowas immer mal. Hoffe es ist nix ernstes

Kannst mal nen pic hochladen von deinem Remedy!

gruß vito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (27. Februar 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> @ BikerDurden. Schade dass mit deinem Crashkollegen.. Leider passiert sowas immer mal. Hoffe es ist nix ernstes
> 
> Kannst mal nen pic hochladen von deinem Remedy!
> 
> gruß vito



ja er hat den Mittelfuß gebrochen...
Pic wird jetzt gemacht und kommt in 5 mins. on..


----------



## BikerDurden (27. Februar 2010)

hier mal mein Umbau mit Dämpfer


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. Februar 2010)

Sieht gut aus, aber wo ist dein weißer Lenker geblieben

Gruss Marco


----------



## speedos (27. Februar 2010)

Hat hier jemand der ein 7er Remedy fährt, schon mal mit anderen Bremsbelägen erfahrung gesammelt?! Mit der Bremsperformance meiner Avid Juicy 5 bin ich überhaupt nicht mehr glücklich... Beläge letztens ausgebaut und neu angeschliffen, Bremsanlage komplett gereinigt. Aber entweder meine ansprüche haben sich geändert oder die Beläge sind für die Tonne... Gerade bei dem momentanen Verhältnissen auf den Trails ist die Bremsleistung sehr bescheiden...
Wenn also schon mal jemand andere Beläge montiert hat, bitte mal nen kurzes Statement, wie es sich mit Alternativbelägen bremst.


----------



## _ViTO_ (27. Februar 2010)

Schick.. weiße Felgen find ich auch mal gut.. aber hauptsache ists das des Bike funzt

Wir haben für dieses Jahr schon die Alpen im Auge.. Man das wird ein Spaß


----------



## _ViTO_ (27. Februar 2010)

Kannst ja die vom Bikerdurden nehmen.. Hope M4 müssten das sein..Damit hast du Power

Meine Juicy 5 ist find ich nicht schlecht.. Hatte auch die Formula Oro K18.. Aber die Avid find ich besser. Ich werde aber auch nächsten Monat andere Beläge antesten.


----------



## speedos (27. Februar 2010)

Gut... mit der Hope M4 wären meine Probleme Geschichte 
Aber ich möchte erstmal andere Beläge fahren. Komischerweise war ich mit der Oro K18 super zufrieden. Hatte vorne und Hinten nur 180er Scheiben montiert und die Bremsperformance war besser als die der Juicy 5 mit 203er und 185er Scheiben...
Nur das gequitsche bei Nässe und das  teilweise auftretende Klingeln der Scheiben hat genervt, aber die Bremsleistung war super.


----------



## Maxwie (27. Februar 2010)

Hi 

wie verändert sich denn die bergaufperformance durch den anderen Dämpfer ? Ist der genau so wippfrei wie der rp32 ? und wieviel wiegt das remedy jetzt mehr ? bin auch am überlegen umzubauen, aber ich würds nur nachen wenn die touren und bergauffähigkeit genauso bleibt wie mit dem rp32. Ist der neue dämpfer wirklich merkbar besser im ansprechverhalten ?

gruß
Max


----------



## BikerDurden (28. Februar 2010)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wie verändert sich denn die bergaufperformance durch den anderen Dämpfer ? Ist der genau so wippfrei wie der rp32 ? und wieviel wiegt das remedy jetzt mehr ? bin auch am überlegen umzubauen, aber ich würds nur nachen wenn die touren und bergauffähigkeit genauso bleibt wie mit dem rp32. Ist der neue dämpfer wirklich merkbar besser im ansprechverhalten ?
> 
> ...



kann ich leider noch nichts sagen..ich bin auf der ebene gefahren und habe da den coil "ausgeloggt" hat allerdings schon noch bissle gewippt..iwes bergauf ist werd ich mal berichten..spätestens im MAI wenn ich am GARDA bin 

Bike wiegt sowie es oben steht..15 kg.. wobei an den pedalen und sattelstütze noch potenzial wäre..
unterschied vom RP2 zum DHX 5 Coil mit Titanfeder ca. 300g..mit Stahlfeder ca. 600g
Wie gesagt wenn ich mal zum testen komme, dann berichte ich..


----------



## overslag (28. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Doch ist mein Ernst, ich möchte lieber das 2010 Playzone!!
> Der Dämpfer beim Playzone ist besser und das wäre mir wichtig!
> 
> Gruss Marco




Der Manitou ist einer der besten air Dämpfer, wenn er richtig eingestellt ist!!
Nur geht das nicht auf anhieb.

Kleiner testbericht:

http://www.bike-freeride.de/fmo/fre...80&PHPSESSID=1fc38dd23f83e47ba9e947cc0218b688

Vorallem die Gabel ist ja nix wert gegen eine Fox 


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (28. Februar 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> kann ich leider noch nichts sagen..ich bin auf der ebene gefahren und habe da den coil "ausgeloggt" hat allerdings schon noch bissle gewippt..iwes bergauf ist werd ich mal berichten..spätestens im MAI wenn ich am GARDA bin
> 
> Bike wiegt sowie es oben steht..15 kg.. wobei an den pedalen und sattelstütze noch potenzial wäre..
> unterschied vom RP2 zum DHX 5 Coil mit Titanfeder ca. 300g..mit Stahlfeder ca. 600g
> Wie gesagt wenn ich mal zum testen komme, dann berichte ich..



Also auf den Bericht bin ich wirklich gespannt ! Bitte beim Aufwärts fahren aufs Wippen achten und bei der abfahrt auf merklich verbessertes Ansprechverhalten! Das wäre echt super!Vlt haste ja vorher auf ner Heimrunde schonmal die möglichkeit das zu Testen. Ansonsten bin auch auf den Dauertest am Garda sehr gespannt. Bin im Julie in Saalbach/Leogang und überlege dafür den Dämpfer zu wechseln!

Gruß
Max


----------



## Trasher_one (28. Februar 2010)

so, warn wieder mal aufm Hometrail am Samstag.
Sind sehr schöne bilder dabei raus gekommen, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will.

















Und hab auch gleich noch ein paar änderungen am Bike beschlossen.
Kurzer vorbau muss nun doch her. (hoffe dass die uphill tauglichkeit nicht zustark leidet) 

Gruß Martin


----------



## mhedder (1. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand der ein 7er Remedy fährt, schon mal mit anderen Bremsbelägen erfahrung gesammelt?! Mit der Bremsperformance meiner Avid Juicy 5 bin ich überhaupt nicht mehr glücklich... Beläge letztens ausgebaut und neu angeschliffen, Bremsanlage komplett gereinigt. Aber entweder meine ansprüche haben sich geändert oder die Beläge sind für die Tonne... Gerade bei dem momentanen Verhältnissen auf den Trails ist die Bremsleistung sehr bescheiden...
> Wenn also schon mal jemand andere Beläge montiert hat, bitte mal nen kurzes Statement, wie es sich mit Alternativbelägen bremst.



Hi, hatte das gleiche Problem. Anfangs war die Performance der Originalbeläge okay, nachdem sie aber ein paar mal heiß gebremst wurden, war die Funktion mehr als Bescheiden. 

Seit dem habe ich jetzt Swiss Stop Beläge drauf und bin absolut zufrieden.
 Selbst bei 1000HM Downhill am Stück auf dem 601 am Garda war bei bei mir kaum Fading spürbar. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Tambosie (1. März 2010)

@Trasher one: wo gibt es eigentlich so trendíge Trek Klamotten?

Gruß T


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Gut... mit der Hope M4 wären meine Probleme Geschichte
> Aber ich möchte erstmal andere Beläge fahren. Komischerweise war ich mit der Oro K18 super zufrieden. Hatte vorne und Hinten nur 180er Scheiben montiert und die Bremsperformance war besser als die der Juicy 5 mit 203er und 185er Scheiben...
> Nur das gequitsche bei Nässe und das  teilweise auftretende Klingeln der Scheiben hat genervt, aber die Bremsleistung war super.



Würde auch zu swissstop Belägen tendieren oder diese hier

http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=354

Gruss MArco


----------



## speedos (1. März 2010)

Genau die zwei Firmen sind bei mir in der engeren Auswahl 
Hatte die Swiss-Stop mal ganz kurz bei einer Formula K18 montiert. Hab aber kurz nach dem Belagwechsel das Rad verkauft, so das ein ausgiebiger Praxistest leider ausblieb.
Wenn keiner hier mit den Trickstuff Belägen fährt und was dazu sagen kann, werde ich wahrscheinlich die Swiss-Stop kaufen. Die bekomme ich hier beim Händler um die Ecke.


----------



## Macmolle (1. März 2010)

Verzweiflung pur, welche Rahmengröße bei 179cm und 82cm?
Wenn ich mir von anderen Bikes die Geometrie anschaue zb.Liteville 301 oder Stumpi so müsste eigentlich das 17,5" passen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. März 2010)

Macmolle schrieb:


> Verzweiflung pur, welche Rahmengröße bei 179cm und 82cm?
> Wenn ich mir von anderen Bikes die Geometrie anschaue zb.Liteville 301 oder Stumpi so müsste eigentlich das 17,5" passen.



Da hilft nur eines Probefahren, ganz ganz wichtig!! Würde niemals blind kaufen.
Ich habe ähnliche Maße 180cm und Schrittlänge 82cm und fahre ein 19,5
mit kurzen 50mm Vorbau!!
Das 17,5 war mir viel zu klein, habe mich unwohl gefühlt.!!

Gruss MArco


----------



## BigHit66 (1. März 2010)

Bei einer Größe von 176 cm u. einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm habe ich mich nach einer Probefahrt für das 19,5 entschieden. Das 17,5 wäre auch gegangen, da hätte ich allerdings mit relativ weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze fahren müssen. Hatte geplant gleich ne absenkbare Sattelstütze (KS I900 R) zu verbauen, das hätte dann aber nicht hingehauen, weil die nur 400 mm lang ist. Die hätte ich beim 17,5-Rahmen nicht soweit raus bekommen dass es gepaßt hätte. Für's Grobe habe ich noch ein anderes Bike so daß der größere Remedy-Rahmen für Enduro-Touren auch besser paßt - kommt halt auch drauf an was man damit machen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (1. März 2010)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Bei einer Größe von 176 cm u. einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm habe ich mich nach einer Probefahrt für das 19,5 entschieden. Das 17,5 wäre auch gegangen, da hätte ich allerdings mit relativ weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze fahren müssen. Hatte geplant gleich ne absenkbare Sattelstütze (KS I900 R) zu verbauen, das hätte dann aber nicht hingehauen, weil die nur 400 mm lang ist. Die hätte ich beim 17,5-Rahmen nicht soweit raus bekommen dass es gepaßt hätte. Für's Grobe habe ich noch ein anderes Bike so daß der größere Remedy-Rahmen für Enduro-Touren auch besser paßt - kommt halt auch drauf an was man damit machen will.




Die Sattelstützenlänge der Kindshock wäre auch beim 17,5er Rahmen ausreichend gewesen...
Kumpel hat die I900 R an einem 17,5er Remedy montiert und der hat so wie ich im etwa 85er Schritlänge. Ist gute 12cm im Rahmen versenkt, so wie von KS vorgeschrieben.

Wie schon geschrieben, bei der Auswahl der richtigen Rahmengröße hilft nur der selbstversuch. Jeder hat von der optimalen Sitzposition andere Vorstellungen.


----------



## skinny63 (1. März 2010)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Bei einer Größe von 176 cm u. einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm habe ich mich nach einer Probefahrt für das 19,5 entschieden. Das 17,5 wäre auch gegangen, da hätte ich allerdings mit relativ weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze fahren müssen. Hatte geplant gleich ne absenkbare Sattelstütze (KS I900 R) zu verbauen, das hätte dann aber nicht hingehauen, weil die nur 400 mm lang ist. Die hätte ich beim 17,5-Rahmen nicht soweit raus bekommen dass es gepaßt hätte. Für's Grobe habe ich noch ein anderes Bike so daß der größere Remedy-Rahmen für Enduro-Touren auch besser paßt - kommt halt auch drauf an was man damit machen will.



ich mag es lieber wendiger und habe bei 180/84 zu 17,5" gegriffen

die KS i950 in 400mm geht aber auch (incl. Mindesteinstecktiefe), auch wenn nicht mehr so viel Luft ist


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Die Sattelstützenlänge der Kindshock wäre auch beim 17,5er Rahmen ausreichend gewesen...
> Kumpel hat die I900 R an einem 17,5er Remedy montiert und der hat so wie ich im etwa 85er Schritlänge. Ist gute 12cm im Rahmen versenkt, so wie von KS vorgeschrieben.
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben, bei der Auswahl der richtigen Rahmengröße hilft nur der selbstversuch. Jeder hat von der optimalen Sitzposition andere Vorstellungen.



Ja die liebe Diskussion um die Rahmengröße, ich glaube schon mehr als 10 mal in diesem Thread besprochen immer wieder schön wie unterschiedlich
die Geschmäcker sind!!
Ich denke 178-182 cm und Schrittlänge 80-84cm ist so eine Größe
wo man genau zwischen dem 17.5 und 19.5 entscheiden muss

Gruss Marco


----------



## Houschter (1. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich denke 178-182 cm und Schrittlänge 80-84cm ist so eine Größe
> wo man genau zwischen dem 17.5 und 19.5 entscheiden muss



Oder beim 2010er Modell mal das 18,5er probieren.


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. März 2010)

Oder halt 18.5 beim 2010 ist richtig


----------



## 5er (1. März 2010)

Wie weiter vorne geschrieben:

Bei 1,78m 84SL fahre ich ein 19,5, Fahrweise eher tourenorientiert. Bin beide (17,5 und 19,5) probegefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (1. März 2010)

Tambosie schrieb:


> @Trasher one: wo gibt es eigentlich so trendíge Trek Klamotten?
> 
> Gruß T



könnte  letztes Jahr jeder Trek Dealer einmalig ordern......es würde das produziert was bestellt würde...

ev. hats im Trek Store München noch was.....
http://www.trekbicyclestore.com/munich/
zumindest hatte die schaufensterpuppe am we die teile noch an


----------



## Rischar (1. März 2010)

Gute Fotos, Trasher One!
... sie machen Hoffnung auf die Zeit nach der Prüfungsphase  denn zZ komme ich nicht zum Fahren.


----------



## _ViTO_ (1. März 2010)

Dito


----------



## skinny63 (1. März 2010)

na denn, der Lieferant war da und hat den Lenker gebracht,
also Zeit mal wieder ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Stand zu bringen:



 




 

 


 



Kommentare erwünscht (am liebsten sachliche )

sauber ist es noch vom letzten Snow-ride, nächstes WE ist vermutlich einmoddern angesagt


----------



## sramx9 (1. März 2010)

Lenker schaut gut aus.


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. März 2010)

Ja der Lenker Umbau sieht gut aus

Mein Easton Monkey EA70 ist auch schon angekommen, nur zum
umbauen komme ich erst nächste Woche. 
Die weißen Laufräder werden dann auch umgebaut

Gruss MArco


----------



## zap33 (3. März 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> na denn, der Lieferant war da und hat den Lenker gebracht,
> also Zeit mal wieder ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Stand zu bringen:
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Crossmax SX? Wenn ja ja wie bist du damit zufrieden und wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied? Bin kurz davor die zu kaufen...


----------



## speedos (3. März 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> na denn, der Lieferant war da und hat den Lenker gebracht,
> also Zeit mal wieder ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Stand zu bringen:
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt  fehlt nur noch eine Kettenführung und der Umbau auf 2-Fach vorne. Aber jeder wie er will.
Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der KS i950?! Bin auch am überlegen, mir diese zu holen, aber ich trau dem Braten noch nicht so ganz, was die Langzeithaltbarkeit angeht... 
Schon fast unverschämt finde ich die Momentane Preisdifferenz zwischen der i950 und der i900  und zu allem Überfluß nirgends zu bekommen im z.Zt.


----------



## Trasher_one (3. März 2010)

schönes Remedy.

gibts eig schon jemand, der jetzt den dhx coil ausgiebig gefahrn ist??

und noch was, reicht eig ein short cage schaltwerk noch für 36 kb?? oder ist das schon zu kurz. mich stört zu zeit mein longcage XT. 

Mfg Martin


----------



## Trasher_one (3. März 2010)

Sry doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (3. März 2010)

Wenn du vorne Zweifach fährst, könnte das mit Short Cage eng werden...
Ich fahr Medium Cage http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k421/a5112/xt-schaltwerk-rd-m772-gs.html mit 11-34 hinten und 22/36 vorne. Das paßt und der Arm ist gegenüber dem Long Cage um ca. 22mm Kürzer.


----------



## skinny63 (3. März 2010)

zap33 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Crossmax SX? Wenn ja ja wie bist du damit zufrieden und wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied? Bin kurz davor die zu kaufen...



Ja, richtig vermutet, mit der Optik bin ich zufrieden. Da er recht neu ist, kann ich noch nicht viel sagen.
Der Gewichstunterschied zu den Rythm LR beträgt bei mir ca. 270 g. 

Die freigewordene Masse habe ich in die Sattelstütze investiert. 

Auch die KS I950 ist noch recht neu. Die Funktion ist gut (bisher). Beide Maßnahmen gehören zum Saison 2010 Auftakt und müssen (dürfen sich noch beweisen. Mir hat die Zweischraubenklemmung an der 950 die Kaufentscheidung erleichtert.

Kefü & Zweifach: Mal schauen, ob der Bedarf entsteht. Bin eher so der Typ: Genußfahrer technischer Trail, bloß nicht zu schnell (bisher)


----------



## MC-10_FAN (4. März 2010)

@skinny63

Hi,

schönes Remedy, gefällt mir gut.
Ich sehe du hast Maxxis Reifen montiert, welcher Typ ist das und welche Dimensionen? Und zufrieden mit dem Reifen?

Gruß Mark


----------



## skinny63 (4. März 2010)

MC-10_FAN schrieb:


> @skinny63
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



ist der Maxxis Minion Front/Rear in 2.35, ich schreibe es so, weil einige wohl den Front auch hinten fahren

baut etwas schmal für seine Größe, ist aber bei Schnee nicht die schlechteste Idee, leider kein Rollweltmeister (auf Verbindungsstücken); Grip ist ordentlich und gut zu erahnen, wenn er nachlässt

für Frühjahr Sommer werde ich vorne den original Kenda Nevegal draufziehen, hinten einen Maxxis Ardent in 2.4 (mit dem habe ich letztes Jahr am Garda/in den Dolomiten in 2.25 am CC Bike gute Erfahrungen gemacht)


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. März 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt den Schwalbe Fat Albert Mod 2010 zugelegt und werde diese auf meine neuen Veltec V-Two LRS montieren ich bin gespannt.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Trasher_one (4. März 2010)

also die Maxxis minion Front/Rear sind top. hatte ich auch mal kurz drauf, als ich nur 1 laufradsatz hatte. wenn se jemand braucht, billig abzugeben.

Von den kendas war ich anfangs auch sehr überzeug. grip super. aber pannensicherheit absolut miserabel. nach einer flut von pannen, snakebits etc hab ich se hergeschenkt. 

im moment fahr ich auf leichten Laufrad Mountainking (hab ich geschenkt bekommen) 
aufn schweren Highroller 2-ply

mal kucken, was ich drauf mach, wenn die Mountainkings platt sind. aber die werden noch die ganze session halten, denk ich.


----------



## paul.lahner (4. März 2010)

@sushi: was haste bezahlt für den fat albert?gutes angebot gefunden?


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. März 2010)

49,00 Euro für beIde bei eBay kostenloser Versand


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. März 2010)

Hat hier jemand im Forum schon ein Remedy 7 2010  Bilder wären nicht schlecht....

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (5. März 2010)

mein remedy ist jetzt auch fit für 2010!!

berge haben wir hier im norden ja nicht soviel,aber dafür wasser............


----------



## Gehhilfe (5. März 2010)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> mein remedy ist jetzt auch fit für 2010!!
> 
> berge haben wir hier im norden ja nicht soviel,aber dafür wasser............


 
Das Rahmendesign/Form der Trek bikes ist einsame Spitze.
Ein optisch super schönes bike


----------



## Macmolle (6. März 2010)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> mein remedy ist jetzt auch fit für 2010!!
> 
> berge haben wir hier im norden ja nicht soviel,aber dafür wasser............



sei froh, wir haben noch nicht mal so viel Kopfsteinpflaster


----------



## red-rabbit (6. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Wenn du vorne Zweifach fährst, könnte das mit Short Cage eng werden...
> Ich fahr Medium Cage http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k421/a5112/xt-schaltwerk-rd-m772-gs.html mit 11-34 hinten und 22/36 vorne. Das paßt und der Arm ist gegenüber dem Long Cage um ca. 22mm Kürzer.



es gibt beim shadow-schaltwerk nur 2 längen: sgs und gs....also net wie bei sram 3 längen sondern nur 2....ich hab mir auch das gs drangebaut, weil das sgs eindeutig zu lang ist....

grüße
der hase


----------



## Markpa (6. März 2010)

Hallo!

Die Standard SRAM Kassette auf dem 09er Remedy 8, ist da ne 11-32 oder 11-34. Wo liegen die Unterschiede bzw. wie machen sich die zwei Zähne mehr bemerkbar? 

Gruß Mark


----------



## _ViTO_ (6. März 2010)

das sind nicht nur 2 Zähne.. das soll heißen kleinstes Blatt 11 Zähne, größtes 34 Zähne. Dazwischen die haben demnach auch andere Anzahlen an Zähnen. Du kannst somit wählen ob kleineren oder größeren Übersätzungsverhältniss.. ich fahre immer 11-32 reicht mir..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (6. März 2010)

11-32 = 11,12,14,16,18,21,24,28,32 Zähne
11-34 = 11,12,15,17,20,23,26,30,34 Zähne

Geänderte Übersetzung, die 34er hat eher bei steilen Anstiegen seine Vorteile.


----------



## paul.lahner (6. März 2010)

ich fahre immer gerne hohe trittfrequenz,daher bevorzuge ich auch die 34er kassette!


----------



## duese78 (6. März 2010)

hier mein 2009 remedy 9 17,5"
würde es bei interesse verkaufen , werde es heute abend mal im bikemarkt anbieten .


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. März 2010)

Warum gibst es ab?


----------



## duese78 (6. März 2010)

brauche das geld , will zur wm nach südafrica


----------



## skinny63 (6. März 2010)

Nun hat's mich erwischt oder auch nicht?

Ausfahren der lyrik 2-step geht noch komplett, Absenkung bis ca. 130 mm 

jemand ne Idee oder gleich Garantiefall?


----------



## TobyR (6. März 2010)

Hey Skinny
Hatte ich auch...ist Garantiefall und wird anstandslos repariert
Grüsse Tobi


----------



## Markpa (6. März 2010)

Ok, danke für die Antworten. Werde dann wohl auch bei 11-32 bleiben.

Hab noch ne andere Frage: Da ich gerade dabei bin mir einen neuen LRS zu kaufen wollt ich nochmal nach dem Achsstandard fragen. Vorne is klar, 20mm. Aber was ist hinten? Ist doch 10x135, oder?

Gruß Mark


----------



## skinny63 (6. März 2010)

TobyR schrieb:


> Hey Skinny
> Hatte ich auch...ist Garantiefall und wird anstandslos repariert
> Grüsse Tobi



OK, danke => hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, also Luft komplett raus und neu befüllt und siehe da, funktioniert wieder. Ist für den Moment schön, aber kann einer erklären, was hier passiert? Also so für den halbwegs normal gebildeten Fahrer, nicht den Dämpfer-/Gabelfreak. Schon mal vorab danke, falls sich jemand die Mühe macht.

Wäre auch blöd mit einem Garantiefall beim Händler aufzukreuzen und dann ist nix.


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. März 2010)

Bezüglich neuer Bremse fürs Remedy denke ich gerade an die Avid Elixir cr oder die Shimano Saint
Hat jemand hier unter den Remedy Fahrern die Saint dran?

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trasher_one (7. März 2010)

bin beide bremsen schon gefahren, 

Saint, am Session
Elixir am session und Remedy. 

sind meiner meinung nach beide tip top bremsen. im downhill hat keine von beiden starke schwächen gezeigt. 

Saint hat aber einen sehr knackigen druckpunkt, mit The One vergleichbar aber mit brachialer bremskraft. muss man mögen.
Die Elixir nicht so knackig. hebel taugen mir jetzt auch nicht so. bin hald die schmalen shimano gewöhnt. aber in punkto bremsleistung ein anker. 


fürs remedy würd ich dir die elixir empfehlen. nur aus gewichtsgründen. 
sonst ist hald bei saint noch, dass die beläge teuer sind. 

mfg


----------



## sharky (7. März 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Wer eine Fox 36 mit konischem Schaft anzubieten hat bitte per pn bei mir melden. Evtl. kommen wir ins Geschäft.



nur eine 32er, falls die auch ginge 


mal eine frage an die experten und steinigt mich bitte nicht, wenn es auf den 138 seiten dieses threads schon mal gepostet wurde, ich es aber nicht gelesen habe:

ich hab beim auspacken meines remedy festgestellt, dass am lagersitz der kettenstrebe oben zwei lackabplatzer sind. sah nicht schlimm aus, ärgerte trotzdem, bild an den händler, trek schickt eine neue sitzstrebeneinheit. der einfachheit halber würd ich die selbst montieren. hab mir den hinterbau angesehen. oben an der wippe sieht es nach einer einfachen schraube aus und gut. wie ist es unten an der achse? irgendwelche komplikationen zu erwarten oder auch nur schraube auf, tauschen, fertig?


----------



## Markpa (7. März 2010)

Bekomm ich die 10x135mm DT Achse (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21403_EX-1750-Disc-6-Loch-Enduro-Laufradsatz-20mm-Steckachse.html) fürs Hinterrad in den Remedy Hinterbau? Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man nur den ABP Schnellspanner verwenden kann!?

Auf welche Maße muss ich denn achten?

Gruß Mark


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. März 2010)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> bin beide bremsen schon gefahren,
> 
> Saint, am Session
> Elixir am session und Remedy.
> ...



Danke Trasher_one für deinen kleinen Bericht!!
Ich denke es wird die Avid Elixir CR werden nur ob weiss oder schwarz keine Ahnung

Gruss MArco

beobachte gerade diesen Verkauf

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scheibenbremse-A...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3caacc7fff


----------



## sharky (7. März 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man nur den ABP Schnellspanner verwenden kann!?



die normalen 135mm schnellspannachsen sind alle zu kurz, für den hinterbau brauchst du in der tat einen schnellspanner mit deutlich längerer achse. daher kannst du da keine fremdfabrikate verwenden, da es die nicht in der länge gibt. zudem wird die achse in der schraube des drehpunktes verschraubt, es kommt keine kontermutter drauf wie bei normalen schnellspannern


----------



## mamo80 (7. März 2010)

10mm achsen gehn nicht rein, hab mir letztes jahr bei actionsports einen Funworks ztr flow LRS gekauft, musste ich dann auf QR umbauen!


----------



## Markpa (7. März 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> 10mm achsen gehn nicht rein, hab mir letztes jahr bei actionsports einen Funworks ztr flow LRS gekauft, musste ich dann auf QR umbauen!



OK. Danke. Welche Hinterradausführung muss ich denn dann bestellen? Stansars für 135mm Schnellspanner und den Trek originalen benutzen?

WIe zufrieden bist Du mit dem Funworks LRS?


----------



## red-rabbit (7. März 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> 10mm achsen gehn nicht rein, hab mir letztes jahr bei actionsports einen Funworks ztr flow LRS gekauft, musste ich dann auf QR umbauen!




WAAS???...*******...hab mir gestern auch den DT-Swiss ex 1750 bestellt....NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN....geht der wirklich gar nich rein?es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, hier im thread war doch auch n remedy mit mavic system-LRS.....kann man da nich irgendwie was machen?

der hase


----------



## mamo80 (7. März 2010)

ja normales QR standard hinterrad, weiß aber gar nit obs die EX 1750 in der ausführung gibt, auf der HP steht zumindest nix davon. vielleicht lässt sich die nabe aber umbauen 

ja den originalen trek schnellspanner verwenden

bin sehr zufriedn mit den funworks, ztr flow felge is sowieso ein super  teil, kann ma nix negatives zu sagen. und vom preis her sehr  interessant.


lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (7. März 2010)

red-rabbit schrieb:


> WAAS???...*******...hab mir gestern auch den DT-Swiss ex 1750 bestellt....NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN....geht der wirklich gar nich rein?es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, hier im thread war doch auch n remedy mit mavic system-LRS.....kann man da nich irgendwie was machen?
> 
> der hase



 zumindest bei meinem 2008er gings mit 10mm nicht, denk aber dass sich beim 2010er nicht viel verändert hat beim abp!

bevor ich dir den sonntag komplett verhau, wart lieber noch auf andere anworten!


----------



## Trasher_one (7. März 2010)

also passt eig jeder 135 LRS für schnellspanner.
ich fahr als DH Laufradsatz nen Mavic 729/Ringle mit 135x12mm.
Achse war bei mir eine dabei mit bohrung, die als schnellspanneradapter gedacht ist. passt auch einwandfrei.
Zum touren fahrn im moment noch den bontrager. der machts noch ne weile.
und laut händler ja 5 jahre garantie.


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. März 2010)

red-rabbit schrieb:


> WAAS???...*******...hab mir gestern auch den DT-Swiss ex 1750 bestellt....NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN....geht der wirklich gar nich rein?es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, hier im thread war doch auch n remedy mit mavic system-LRS.....kann man da nich irgendwie was machen?
> 
> der hase



Frag mal BikerDurden hier aus dem Forum der hat auf seinem R7 die Dt Swiss Ex1750 eingebaut.


----------



## Trasher_one (7. März 2010)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> also passt eig jeder 135 LRS für schnellspanner.
> ich fahr als DH Laufradsatz nen Mavic 729/Ringle mit 135x12mm.
> Achse war bei mir eine dabei mit bohrung, die als schnellspanneradapter gedacht ist. passt auch einwandfrei.
> Zum touren fahrn im moment noch den bontrager. der machts noch ne weile.
> und laut händler ja 5 jahre garantie.



brauchst eig nur ne achse mit bohrung. meine ist auf beiden seiten noch verjüngt, damit sie in die führung reinflutscht. 
kann bei gelegenheit mal ein foto machen.


----------



## red-rabbit (7. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Frag mal BikerDurden hier aus dem Forum der hat auf seinem R7 die Dt Swiss Ex1750 eingebaut.



stimmmt....iss n trost...ich warte bis der lrs da iss, und falls ich probleme hab frag ich ihn.... 
sonntag doch noch gerettet


----------



## BikerDurden (7. März 2010)

red-rabbit schrieb:


> stimmmt....iss n trost...ich warte bis der lrs da iss, und falls ich probleme hab frag ich ihn....
> sonntag doch noch gerettet



Hey Hase...
na schon die Hose voll 
Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen...ich habe den LRS an meinem alten Ghost gefahren (vorne auch schnellspanner) musste dann nur für vorne SA umrüstkit kaufen...hinten hat der gepasst und ich hatte beim ghost ganz üblichne schnellspanner...
seit her habe ich keine probleme mit dem Bontrager..
Also chill out..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (7. März 2010)

umrüstkit:

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Acc...-Kits/Conversion-Kit-240s-135-mm-QR-rear.aspx


----------



## paul.lahner (7. März 2010)

ich hab mir die ex 1750 nachgebaut.naben und felgen hatte ich noch und mit sapim cx ray zusammengesteckt...

mag die garnicht so richtig rannehmen,sollten aber schon bissel was aushalten?
wie lange fahrt ihr die schon??


----------



## sharky (7. März 2010)

wenn du die 5.1d felgen mit 240s naben und CX ray hast, dann sehe ich keinen grund, die nicht "ranzunehmen". sofern sie richtig aufgebaut sind, halten die dinger schon was aus, keine sorge


----------



## remedyrob (7. März 2010)

hey leute... hier auch mal mein remedy !  habe genau eine sache verändert     ansonsten 13,1 kg ... passt.  hab mich echt verliebt in das ding, achja es sind auch mittlerweile nich mehr 350 spacer unter dem vorbau 

grüße !


----------



## Ölfuss (7. März 2010)

Schönes Teil, ist das ein 2010er Modell ?
Also die Gabel ?


----------



## remedyrob (7. März 2010)

ja ist das 2010er, bei der gabel bin ich mir nicht sicher, also bei fox gibts die 2010 auf jeden fall nich zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Houschter (7. März 2010)

Gabel iss auch von 2010. Wird speziell für Trek in dieser Form und Farbe geliefert! 

Hab mittlerweile die ersten 100 Trail-km mit dem Teil gemeistert und bin restlos begeistert!  
Und das noch mit eher provisorischem Setup... Absolut der Hammer das Bike.


----------



## Ölfuss (7. März 2010)

Haste die Gabel selber gwechselt oder gleich eingehandelt beim Händler ?
Würde mir das Remedy 7 gönnen wenn es farblich nicht so bescheiden aussehen würde. 
-so suche ich jetzt ein 2009 er ...  R.7 oder R.8 in 19,5 "

Welche Rahmengröße ist es und wie groß bist du ?


----------



## remedyrob (7. März 2010)

wie meinst du gewechselt? die war da schon immer drin...


----------



## Ölfuss (7. März 2010)

Sorry, da war ich auf m Holzweg. 
Sag mal was zur Rahmengröße und wie groß du bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remedyrob (7. März 2010)

also das is jetzt nen 17,5 er ... bin gute 1, 80  -  das is eigentlich etwas zu klein, trek hat auch einfach ne nummer zu klein geschickt, bestellt wars anders.  aber ich muss sagen, dass sich es dadurch schön handlich fährt und einfach nur sau schnell bergab is. daher überlege ich noch ob ich es tausche...


----------



## Ölfuss (7. März 2010)

Danke, ich bin so 1,84 m . Gebrauchte Remedys gibt es meist in 17,5. 
Da ich noch nicht draufgesessen bin, ist mir das zu riskant. Deswegen soll ein 19.5er her. Obwohl einige das immer wieder bestätigen, dass es in der kleinen Größe gut sein soll. Es muss für mich auch tourentauglich sein. 
Auf jeden Fall ein Sahneteil dein Bike.


----------



## remedyrob (7. März 2010)

also wenn du es mehr auf touren fahren willst würde ich dir auch das größere empfehlen ... aber so und so, auf jeden fall ne waffe !


----------



## mamo80 (8. März 2010)

@ölfuss - ich bin 1m82 und fahrs auch in 19,5-  selbst da is die sattelstütze ziemlich weit ausgezogen! 17.5 wär mir wohl viel zu klein, bei 87cm schrittlänge


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. März 2010)

Ölfuss schrieb:


> Danke, ich bin so 1,84 m . Gebrauchte Remedys gibt es meist in 17,5.
> Da ich noch nicht draufgesessen bin, ist mir das zu riskant. Deswegen soll ein 19.5er her. Obwohl einige das immer wieder bestätigen, dass es in der kleinen Größe gut sein soll. Es muss für mich auch tourentauglich sein.
> Auf jeden Fall ein Sahneteil dein Bike.



Das 19,5 ist auch super wenidig, denke nicht, das DU nen Unterschied merkst!!
Meins ist mit dem 50mm Vorbau superwendig!!

Gruss MArco


----------



## vox1980 (8. März 2010)

GZ remedyrob

das teil is der hammer... bin auch schon fleißig am heizn... har har


----------



## Sushi1976 (10. März 2010)

...zwei Tage schon kein Beitrag mehr was los hier

Gruss Marco


----------



## colt73 (10. März 2010)

dann will ich mal ;-)

hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich mit meinem neuen 2010er R8, das ich seit mitte feb habe, schon vier touren gemacht habe und die kiste ziemlich super geil finde? zwar war ich fast nur im schnee unterwegs, aber das potential ist so deutlich zu fühlen .... freue mich riesig auf die ersten fahrten bei sonnenschein, trockenem boden und 20°C ;-))

ride on!
colt73


----------



## Rischar (10. März 2010)

... und ich schreibe trauig, dass mein Remedy etwa 500 Kilometer von mir entfernt ist, und ich's erst in paar Wochen wiedersehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (10. März 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> ... und ich schreibe trauig, dass mein Remedy etwa 500 Kilometer von mir entfernt ist, und ich's erst in paar Wochen wiedersehe



Hoffentlich ist es nicht weg, weil Du es zu wenig bewegst


----------



## nerveid (10. März 2010)

und meins steht noch im Laden!


----------



## Sushi1976 (10. März 2010)

Wann bekommst es und welches ?


----------



## sramx9 (10. März 2010)

@ Rischar
Na - wie ist es hier oben ? 
Haste das RR mit ?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sushi1976 (10. März 2010)

@speedos

und hast schon neue Beläge an der Juicy 5 montiert?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Rischar (10. März 2010)

Nene, ich bin nur aus meinem Studiumsorts weg und für die Semesterferien in der Heimat im Rheinland... und das Rad konnte leider nicht mit 
Im hohen Norden bin ich ab Mitte April (wenn's hoffentlich wärmer ist). Aber leider auch ohne Remedy... deshalb will ich dort das Kite-Boarden/-Surfen lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy78 (10. März 2010)

Ölfuss schrieb:


> Danke, ich bin so 1,84 m . Gebrauchte Remedys gibt es meist in 17,5.
> Da ich noch nicht draufgesessen bin, ist mir das zu riskant. Deswegen soll ein 19.5er her. Obwohl einige das immer wieder bestätigen, dass es in der kleinen Größe gut sein soll. Es muss für mich auch tourentauglich sein.



Schade hätte nur eines in 21,5" anzubieten. Bin aber auch 1,94m und es passt mit dem kurzen Vorbau perfekt.


----------



## ditt (11. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ohne dass ich vorher den ganzen Threat gelesen habe, wie weit man bei dem 19,5" Remedy die Sattelstütze versenken kann. Ich frage deshalb, da ich sehr lange Beine habe und für den Uphill wohl eine 40 cm Sattelstütze brauche aber oftmals auch sehr technische Trails fahre, wo ich die Sattelstütze so tief wie möglich haben möchte. Hat sich da was zwischen den Modellen 2008/2009/2010 verändert ?


----------



## _ViTO_ (11. März 2010)

Ich hab das 17,5" von 08.. Da geht die Sattelstütze knapp 255 mm weit rein.. Aber auch be den größeren Modellen werden sich diese nicht großartig unterscheiden..Eventuell wäre für dich so eine Teleskop Sattelstütze hilfreich!?

MFG Vito


----------



## speedos (11. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> @speedos
> 
> und hast schon neue Beläge an der Juicy 5 montiert?
> 
> Gruss Marco




Nein... die Swissstop Beläge liegen noch hier rum  werd die aber spätestens am Wochenende, wenn es hier mal wieder schneit oder regnet montieren und dann in ferner Zukunft über die Eigenschaften berichten.


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Nein... die Swissstop Beläge liegen noch hier rum  werd die aber spätestens am Wochenende, wenn es hier mal wieder schneit oder regnet montieren und dann in ferner Zukunft über die Eigenschaften berichten.



Ja cool die swissstop da bin ich gespannt, werden auch meine neuen Beläge, wenn die ersten mal runtergebremst sind....


----------



## vox1980 (11. März 2010)

@ colt73

hey, wo bleiben deine remy bilder?!?


----------



## colt73 (11. März 2010)

@vox1980:
bisher sieht mein r8 noch aus wie auf der trek-website... einzig der lizard skins federbein-überzieher ist neu dran und meine alten roten dx pedale ... und der ganze schlamm ;-). kann aber gerne mal eher unspektakuläre bilder posten.  ...wobei; ich find das bike auch im rohzustand extrem geil ... 

auf dauer kommen aber sicher mal nobby nic oder fat albert, syntace screw-on grips oder ergon ga1 und mein alter sattel drauf. dann würds sich vllt lohnen mal nen paar pics zu schiessen.

cheers, colt73!


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2010)

nicht von mir, aber mit Remedy


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. März 2010)

So anbei mal ein paar Bilder mit der Handy Cam geschossen nach dem Umbau


Gruss Marco


----------



## colt73 (11. März 2010)

das macht ja mal was her, Sushi1976. v.a. die fetten veltec (oder wirkt das nur so?) gefallen mir gut. war es kein problem die reinzubauen oder musstest du adapter etc anbringen? gibts die eigentlich auch in schwarz oder rot? 

gruß
colt73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (11. März 2010)

colt73 schrieb:


> das macht ja mal was her, Sushi1976. v.a. die fetten veltec (oder wirkt das nur so?) gefallen mir gut. war es kein problem die reinzubauen oder musstest du adapter etc anbringen? gibts die eigentlich auch in schwarz oder rot?
> 
> gruß
> colt73



Hi Colt,

die Veltec sind mal richtig Fett und auch der Sound der Nabe geil....
Adapter auf 20mm Steckachse habe ich mitbestellt, einbau total easy

Gruss Marco

PS:Gibt es auch in schwarz und rot siehe www.veltec.de


----------



## BikerDurden (12. März 2010)

Marco,
was wiegt dein LRS??

Bei mir ist meine HR Felge kaputt gegangen...Jetzt bin ich am überlegen einen neuen LRS zu kaufen..
Mein armer EX1750...


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. März 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Marco,
> was wiegt dein LRS??
> 
> Bei mir ist meine HR Felge kaputt gegangen...Jetzt bin ich am überlegen einen neuen LRS zu kaufen..
> Mein armer EX1750...



Ja komplett so ca 2025g ist ok hauptsache der hält
Wie gesagt zum Preis von 279 
Gruss Marco


----------



## vox1980 (12. März 2010)

sieht richtig geil aus!


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. März 2010)

vox1980 schrieb:


> sieht richtig geil aus!



Danke bin auch echt zufrieden  irgendwann noch ne bessere Bremse, dann ist es perfekt

Gruss Marco

PS: dein R8 2010 ist doch auch genial


----------



## speedos (12. März 2010)

@ Sushi1976,

ist schick geworden mit den weißen Felgen und Lenker. Bei mir gehts in die andere Richtung, Felgen, Lenker und Vorbau werden schwarz.
Bin für Farbe am Bike nicht zu haben, das nächste Bike wird dann auch schön pflegeleicht im schwarzen oder anderem dunklen Eloxal gewählt...


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> @ Sushi1976,
> 
> ist schick geworden mit den weißen Felgen und Lenker. Bei mir gehts in die andere Richtung, Felgen, Lenker und Vorbau werden schwarz.
> Bin für Farbe am Bike nicht zu haben, das nächste Bike wird dann auch schön pflegeleicht im schwarzen oder anderem dunklen Eloxal gewählt...




Ja ich finde die Kombi weiss/schwarz einfach genial ist aber wie gesagt
Geschmacksache, wie auch die Rahmengröße du weißt schon...


Gruss Marco


----------



## speedos (12. März 2010)

Klar, ich verstehe dich


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Klar, ich verstehe dich



Schönes Wochenende...und berichte bitte mal über die Swissstop Beläge,ob die sich lohnen oder nicht 

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (12. März 2010)

hey sushi,keine kettenführung?


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. März 2010)

Nein Kettenführung sehe ich nicht so für notwendig

Gruß marco


----------



## paul.lahner (12. März 2010)

also bei mir hat sich die kette bei jedem downhill die kette auf s kleine kettenblatt verabschiedet,die 50gr haben sich echt gelohnt...


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. März 2010)

Welche kettenführung hast verbaut? 2fach? Schaltbar?


----------



## speedos (13. März 2010)

Hab bei mir auf 2-Fach umgebaut mit 22/36er Kettenblatt und dieser KeFü hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ner-ISCG05-BSA-ISCG-5530-5531-5532::2664.html

Der erste Test bei einer ausgedehnten Tour mit vielen verblockten und auch schnellen Passagen hat die KeFü mit Bravur bestanden 
Während der Fahrt nimmt man diese akustisch kaum war, aber das nervige Kettenklappern findet nur noch dezent am Umwerfer statt. Das große Kettenblatt hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht vermisst, selbst auf der Straße nicht. Aber an die Übersetzung mit dem 36er Blatt muß man sich gewöhnen. Wo ich vorher bergauf auf dem 32er Blatt unterwegs war, muss ich jetzt halt früher auf das 22er Blatt wechseln. 

Hatte mir auch lange über das Pro und Contra Gedanken gemacht, aber bis jetzt hab ich den Umbau nicht bereut. Ist schon angenehm, wenn man für die Fahrt talwärts nicht mehr auf die richtige Gangwahl für ausreichend Kettenspannung achten muß.


----------



## L0cke (13. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Welche kettenführung hast verbaut? 2fach? Schaltbar?



ich wink auch mal wieder rein, hab leider grad nur die Version mit E-Type so liegen, aber ich denke gibt schonmal einen Anhaltspunkt 







speedos schrieb:


> Hab bei mir auf 2-Fach umgebaut mit 22/36er Kettenblatt und dieser KeFü hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...oner-ISCG05-BSA-ISCG-5530-5531-5532::2664.htm



dein Link geht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul-biker (13. März 2010)

Hi,

weiß hier einer ob es Coil Dämpfer gibt die ins Remedy mit dem AGB nach oben rein passen ? Habe das problem das der DHX bei der Rahmengrösse von 15,5" mit dem Pro Pedal Einstellrad ans Unterrohr stösst.

gruss
souly


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. März 2010)

Wer kann mal beraten in Sachen Kettenführung ?
Geht ne Kettenführung auch bei 3fach Kurbel?
Welcher Hersteller ist ratsam bei Kettenführungen?

Gruß Marco


----------



## speedos (13. März 2010)

Link wird jetzt angezeigt...

Die Dreist geht auch mit 3Fach, aber ich fand das Teil zu schwer und vor allem zu teuer um zu testen, ob ich die KeFü wirklich brauch und will...

Mein Umbau hat im etwa 70 inkl. Bashgard gekostet, wenn ich den Erlös der alten Kettenblätter abziehe sind es nur noch 45


----------



## BigHit66 (13. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja ich finde die Kombi weiss/schwarz einfach genial ist aber wie gesagt
> Geschmacksache, wie auch die Rahmengröße du weißt schon...
> 
> 
> Gruss Marco



@ Sushi1976

gefällt mir sehr die Frabkombination und auch das ganze Bike - anscheinend habe wir den gleichen Geschmack. Der "Easton Monkey Bar EA70 in weiß" liegt bei mir auch schon im Keller, bin bisher aber noch nicht zum Umbauen gekommen. Die "Kindshock KSi900" habe ich gleich nach dem Bike-Kauf eingebaut, außerdem habe noch die "Wellgo MG1-Pedale" in weiß verbaut. Der original Bontrager Sattel wird durch einen "Selle Italia SLR XC Gel weiss" ersetzt. Die 3-fach Kurbel wird mit dem "SLX FC-M665 Kettenblatt" u. dem "Shimano Bashguard" auf 2-fach 22/36 umgerüstet. Bin mal gespannt ob mir das 36er ausreicht - ein Kumpel von mir fährt begeistert eine 22/38er-Kombination. Auf die schaltbare 2-fach-Kettenführung werde ich vorerst verzichten. Wenn die Kette aber öfters springen sollte, werde ich wohl zur NC17-Stinger greifen.
Mal schauen ob's an diesem Wochenende mit dem Umbau der diversen Teile klappt - hoffe daß es gut ausschaut und nicht zuviele weiße Teile am Bike verbaut sind. Einen anderen Laufradsatz habe ich auch noch für die Zukunft im Auge.

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Remedys & viele Grüße

Ralf


----------



## speedos (13. März 2010)

Hier mal Bilder von der  Stinger-KeFü, leider in mieser Qualität...
Werde die Tage noch die Position der KeFü was ändern und den Umwerfer etwas höher montieren. Funktioniert aber auch so schon prima


----------



## BigHit66 (13. März 2010)

@speedos

schöne Bilder & schönes Bike - der Bashguard sieht auch gut aus, kannst Du mir die Marke u. evtl. das Gewicht nennen, der original Shimano macht da optisch nicht soviel her???


----------



## speedos (13. März 2010)

Danke für die Blumen, 
Bashguard ist der Truvativ Stylo, gewogen hab ich mit der Küchenwaage 83g.
Wenn die neuen Teile ans Rad geschraubt sind, werd ich mal ein paar bessere Bilder machen. Meine Kamera liegt wohl in den letzten Zügen...


----------



## BigHit66 (13. März 2010)

Danke für die Info!!
wäre evtl. ne Überlegung wert - der Shimano Bashguard macht zwar einen ralativ stabilen Eindruck, wiegt aber auch 149g.
Wenn ich meine Neuteile am Remedy habe, werde ich auch mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen. Im Augenblick liegt bei uns aber noch Schnee - (fast) weißes Bike vor weißem Hintergrung würde man wohl kam sehen


----------



## _ViTO_ (13. März 2010)

Den Stinger von NC17 bzw. Blackspire ist auch bei meinem Remedy am werkeln.. Läuft super. Kann ich jedem weiter empfehlen.


----------



## BikerDurden (13. März 2010)

kann mir einer sagen, was ich für ne neue Sattelklemme nehmen kann??
ich hatte mir jetzt eine Syntace Superlook in 34,9er klemmung gekauft passt leider net...

Meine Klemme ist nämlich bissle am sack...
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (13. März 2010)

ich habe meine kettenführung selbst gebaut.
shamann enduro ersatzrolle,auch für 3 fach, 11,50euro.
cfk platte bei ebay,glaub 11euro,da dann haltearm ausgesägt.bekommt man sogar zwei arme raus.
gewicht so bei 50 gr und für kleines geld!!


----------



## speedos (13. März 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen, was ich für ne neue Sattelklemme nehmen kann??
> ich hatte mir jetzt eine Syntace Superlook in 34,9er klemmung gekauft passt leider net...
> 
> Meine Klemme ist nämlich bissle am sack...
> Danke



Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Genau wie du ne Syntace Klemme besorgt, die leider nicht paßte. Das Mass der Klemme beträgt 36,4mm im Durchmesser. Auf der Klemme steht zwar 36mm, aber gemessen hab ich 36,4mm im Durchschnitt. Diese bekommst du von Hope. Aber ich bin zum Händler und hab die Klemme reklamiert und direkt ne neue bekommen 

Nur die neue Sattelklemme wird auch nicht lange halten. Der Excenterbreich vom Hebel bekommt schon wieder ordentliche Riefen und das, obwohl der offene Bereich bei mir nach vorne gedreht ist...
Bei der 1. Klemme war der Excenter des Hebels so stark verschlissen, dass nicht  mehr genug Kraft aufgebracht werden konnte, um die Sattelstütze am leichten Absacken zu hindern. Bzw. wenn die Kraft ausreichend war, hast du das scheiß Teil nicht mehr ohne Werkzeug aufbekommen.Irgendwas ist bei der Reibpaarung der Materialien nicht in Ordnung oder ich hab mal wieder die Montagsteile erwischt...


----------



## BigHit66 (13. März 2010)

Ja, die Hope-Klemme ist eine der Wenigen die es in D 36,4 mm gibt.
mit Schnellspanner für ~ 23,- u. angeblichen 52g
oder 
mit Inbus-Schraube  für  17,- u. angeblichen 19g (habe ich mir bestellt da ich für die Kindshock KSi900 eh keinen Schnellspanner brauche)


----------



## paul.lahner (14. März 2010)

hier mal ein bild vom eigenbau carbonarm.


----------



## BigHit66 (14. März 2010)

Sieht sehr gut aus - wir dick war denn die CFK-Platte aus der Du den Arm ausgesägt hast??


----------



## paul.lahner (14. März 2010)

2,5 mm.dann ist der arm genau so dick wie ein spacer am innenlager.


----------



## BigHit66 (14. März 2010)

2,5 mm - ist das ausreichend steif??


----------



## Sushi1976 (14. März 2010)

@paullahner

hast du deine Kettenführung für 3 fach vorne ausgelegt?


----------



## Lindy R8 (14. März 2010)

die habe ich montiert, geht auch für 3 fach

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aman-Racing-Enduro-Kettenfuehrung::10306.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (14. März 2010)

sehr schöner eigenbau stinger, aber beim gewicht und preis des "orginal" stinger lohnt sich ein nachbau kaum.
sattelklemme werd ich mir demnächts auch die hope holen, hoffentlich taugt die dann auch mehr als die orginale.
was in eigener sache:
hat jemand eine 160er gabel mit tapered steuerohr zum verkauf?


----------



## hry (15. März 2010)

Ich wollte mich mal einreihen, in die Liste der Remedy-Besitzer. Anbei ein (recht schlechtes Handy-Foto) vom neuen Remedy 9.8. So wie das Radl auf dem Bild ist, wiegt es 13,2 kg. Gefahren bin ich - wetterbedingt - leider noch keinen Meter außerhalb der Tiefgarage...


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. März 2010)

Ja gratuliere zum neuen Bike und willkommen im Club ;-) welche Rahmengrösse?


----------



## hry (15. März 2010)

sushi1976 schrieb:


> ja gratuliere zum neuen bike und willkommen im club ;-) welche rahmengrösse?


19,5


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. März 2010)

Ja welche Körpergrösse und Schrittlänge?


----------



## BikerDurden (15. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Genau wie du ne Syntace Klemme besorgt, die leider nicht paßte. Das Mass der Klemme beträgt 36,4mm im Durchmesser. Auf der Klemme steht zwar 36mm, aber gemessen hab ich 36,4mm im Durchschnitt. Diese bekommst du von Hope. Aber ich bin zum Händler und hab die Klemme reklamiert und direkt ne neue bekommen
> 
> Nur die neue Sattelklemme wird auch nicht lange halten. Der Excenterbreich vom Hebel bekommt schon wieder ordentliche Riefen und das, obwohl der offene Bereich bei mir nach vorne gedreht ist...
> Bei der 1. Klemme war der Excenter des Hebels so stark verschlissen, dass nicht  mehr genug Kraft aufgebracht werden konnte, um die Sattelstütze am leichten Absacken zu hindern. Bzw. wenn die Kraft ausreichend war, hast du das scheiß Teil nicht mehr ohne Werkzeug aufbekommen.Irgendwas ist bei der Reibpaarung der Materialien nicht in Ordnung oder ich hab mal wieder die Montagsteile erwischt...



Hi speedos...
darf ich mal ne blöde Frage stellen??wenn meine 34,9er Klemmung zu groß ist..wie kann es dann sein, dass du 36,4cm gemessen hast und das nicht zu groß ist?? 
Ist das auch unterschriedlich von der Rahmengröße??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (15. März 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> wenn meine 34,9er Klemmung zu groß ist..wie kann es dann sein, dass du 36,4cm gemessen hast und das nicht zu groß ist??



Ich kann jetzt nur für das 2010 Remedy sprechen, aber da passt ne 34,9er definitiv nicht. Das Sitzrohr hat einen Außendurchmesser > 36mm.  Und das sollt unabhängig von der Rahmengröße sein.


----------



## speedos (15. März 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hi speedos...
> darf ich mal ne blöde Frage stellen??wenn meine 34,9er Klemmung zu groß ist..wie kann es dann sein, dass du 36,4cm gemessen hast und das nicht zu groß ist??
> Ist das auch unterschriedlich von der Rahmengröße??




Bin davon ausgegangen, dass deine Klemme auch zu klein ist 
Auf der Klemme selbst steht 36mm Durchmesser drauf. Stimmt aber nicht ganz, ist zum Glück im etwa 36,4mm. Bei meinem Rahmen in M zumindest...


----------



## hry (15. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja welche Körpergrösse und Schrittlänge?



Körpergröße 188 cm - Schrittlänge 85 cm


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. März 2010)

@bikerdurden

was macht dein neuer laufradsatz? Was kaufst jetzt?


----------



## frichte1 (15. März 2010)

So bin heute früh von einem verlängerten WE am Gardasee zurückgekommen. Wetter war spitze und das Remedy hat auf den Trails wieder perfekt funktioniert. Nur leider musste ich gestern Nachmittag nach der Abfahrt vom 601 am Hafen von Torbole feststellen, dass ich auf dem Trail die Mutter der unteren Dämpferaufnahme verloren hab . Bin mal gespannt was das wieder kostet ...


----------



## BikerDurden (15. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> @bikerdurden
> 
> was macht dein neuer laufradsatz? Was kaufst jetzt?







Reicht das als Antwort...
LRS ist allerdings nur von einem Kumpel geliehen...


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. März 2010)

Ja das wird aber keine Dauerlösung oder? Schon einen bestimmten neuen lrs in Aussicht? Wieder dt Swiss


----------



## BikerDurden (15. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja das wird aber keine Dauerlösung oder? Schon einen bestimmten neuen lrs in Aussicht? Wieder dt Swiss



ne du ich hab noich keinen Plan..vielleicht was mit ZRX Flow Felge oder deinen LRS??weiß noch nicht..vielleicht auch nur ne neue Felge für hinten...


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. März 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> ne du ich hab noich keinen Plan..vielleicht was mit ZRX Flow Felge oder deinen LRS??weiß noch nicht..vielleicht auch nur ne neue Felge für hinten...



Ja ok dann viel Erfolg bei der Entscheidung


----------



## hosenmatz (16. März 2010)

hry schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich mal einreihen, in die Liste der Remedy-Besitzer. Anbei ein (recht schlechtes Handy-Foto) vom neuen Remedy 9.8. So wie das Radl auf dem Bild ist, wiegt es 13,2 kg. Gefahren bin ich - wetterbedingt - leider noch keinen Meter außerhalb der Tiefgarage...



Hallo Hry,

darf ich fragen wielange du auf dein 9.8 gewartet hast?
Mein Liefertermin ist schon zum X. Mal verschoben worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lariorider (16. März 2010)

Hi, mal eine Frage: braucht man für eine zweifach Kurbelgarnitur einen anderen Umwerfer als für die dreifache und wenn ja, welchen? wie siehts mit dem Schalter aus?


----------



## BikerDurden (16. März 2010)

hey buba und mädels)

ich komm mal wieder nicht klar...O)
mein steuersatrz hat sich verabschiedet...kann mir einer sagen was ich da für lager brauche und wo man die günstig bekommt??
Habt ihr vielleicht auch noch einen günstigen Steuersatz alternative??

Danke für eure Mithilfe.. 
Grüße vom Remedy Distroyer )


----------



## BikerDurden (16. März 2010)

lariorider schrieb:


> Hi, mal eine Frage: braucht man für eine zweifach Kurbelgarnitur einen anderen Umwerfer als für die dreifache und wenn ja, welchen? wie siehts mit dem Schalter aus?



theoretisch kannste den dreifach weiternehmen..hab ich so gemacht..
nur hab ich jetzt einen zweifach bestllt...
trigger brauchste meines wissens keinen neuen...


----------



## mhedder (16. März 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> theoretisch kannste den dreifach weiternehmen..hab ich so gemacht..
> nur hab ich jetzt einen zweifach bestllt...
> trigger brauchste meines wissens keinen neuen...



Nicht nur theoretisch. Einfach den oberen Anschlag so einstellen, dass beim mittleren Kettenblatt Schluß ist. Trigger können auch so bleiben. Sehe absolut keinen Grund den tauschen zu müssen...

@BikerDurden: Warum tauschst Du gegen einen zweifach ?

Gruß Marc


----------



## _ViTO_ (16. März 2010)

@ BikerDurden: Alter was machst du mit deinem Remedy?   Steuersätze fürs Remedy vllt direkt beim Händler fragen. Sonst http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...uble-XC-II-Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8::7334.html

Glaube bei dem Ding kann man dann oben mit Reducer und unten ohne einbauen.. Kannst mal nachfragen ob dem so ist!?


----------



## psychof (16. März 2010)

hry schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich mal einreihen, in die Liste der Remedy-Besitzer. Anbei ein (recht schlechtes Handy-Foto) vom neuen Remedy 9.8. So wie das Radl auf dem Bild ist, wiegt es 13,2 kg. Gefahren bin ich - wetterbedingt - leider noch keinen Meter außerhalb der Tiefgarage...



Feines Teil! Weisst Du, was das Ding im Originalzustand gewogen hat? Bei den 13.2kg sind Pedale, hydraulische Sattelstütze und Flaschenhalter hinzugekommen, oder gabs noch weitere Änderungen?


----------



## speedos (16. März 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> hey buba und mädels)
> 
> ich komm mal wieder nicht klar...O)
> mein steuersatrz hat sich verabschiedet...kann mir einer sagen was ich da für lager brauche und wo man die günstig bekommt??
> ...




Wenn nen neuer  Steuersatz her muß, dann hol dir was vernünftiges und nix von CaneCreek... 
Nimm den hier:







http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23140_AX-06R-tapered-Steuersatz.html


----------



## _ViTO_ (17. März 2010)

nur dass er mit dem Steuersatz dann auch eine neue Gabel braucht mit 1 1/8" Schaft


----------



## mhedder (17. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Wenn nen neuer  Steuersatz her muß, dann hol dir was vernünftiges und nix von CaneCreek...
> Nimm den hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Der Originale ist meiner Meinung nach (wie Treffend für die Probleme, die das Teil macht) ein Cane Creek "Frustum". 

Zum glück tut es Meiner zur Zeit noch...

Gruß Marc

Edit: Ich würde im übrigen auch zu dem von speedos vorgeschlagenen Acros tendieren, zumindest, wenn Du bei tapered bleiben willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hry (17. März 2010)

hosenmatz schrieb:


> Hallo Hry,
> 
> darf ich fragen wielange du auf dein 9.8 gewartet hast?
> Mein Liefertermin ist schon zum X. Mal verschoben worden



Das lief über etwas verschlungene Wege (kenn da jemand, der kennt jemand). Auf "normalem" Weg wurde mir Anfang des Jahres ein Liefertermin Anfang April genannt...


----------



## hry (17. März 2010)

psychof schrieb:


> Feines Teil! Weisst Du, was das Ding im Originalzustand gewogen hat? Bei den 13.2kg sind Pedale, hydraulische Sattelstütze und Flaschenhalter hinzugekommen, oder gabs noch weitere Änderungen?



Ich glaube, es waren 12,7 kg (mit den Pedalen, ohne die restlichen Anbauten, mit Personenwaage gemessen).
Die 13,2 kg sind mit anderen Reifen (eher schwerer), der kindshock-Stütze (deutlich schwerer), einem Specialized Sattel (etwas leichter) und Kleinkram wie Flaschenhalter, Tachohalter und Klingel


----------



## BikerDurden (17. März 2010)

Das Problem beim ahead Acros ist halt dass dann meine Geo anders wird weils unten höher ist und somit allgemein höher kommt...
brauch eigentlich schon ein Integrierten Tapered Steuersatz
Hab jetzt mal geschaut in einem Remedy 8 aus 09 ist der Frustum Cane Creek SE Light Edition; 1 1/8" top, 1.5" bottom  verbaut,..
denke eigentlich dass das beim 7er derselbe sein müsste...werde mal checken ob man da auch nur LAGER bekommt...


----------



## speedos (17. März 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> nur dass er mit dem Steuersatz dann auch eine neue Gabel braucht mit 1 1/8" Schaft




recht hast du... ist für tapered Steuerrohre und 1 1/8" Gabel. Aber den tapered Steuersatz muß es doch auch für tapered Gabeln und komplett Semiintegriert geben 

Der hier ist z.B. nur oben Semiintegriert. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ACROS-AX-22-Steu...vr_id=&cguid=976920ea1200a0aad1f56525ff7a30cd
Was anderes hab ich jetzt auf die schnelle auch nicht gefunden bei Acros. Sonst einfach mal anrufen und Fragen.


----------



## hardcorehaude (17. März 2010)

zum thema steuersätze: es ist nicht so leicht einen passenden anderen zu finden, denn der Steuerohrinnendurchmesser unten ist größer als normal. hatte es mal gemessen und bei acros angefragt, die hatte zu dem zeitpunkt (november 09) nichts passendes im angebot. wie es mittlerweile aussieht kann ich allerdings nicht sagen!

ach ja, bin immer noch auf der suche nach einer 160mm gabel mit tapered gabelschaft - vielleicht will ja jemand seine loswerden?


----------



## Houschter (17. März 2010)

Am 10er ist ein FSA-Steuersatz verbaut, vielleicht passt der ja auch!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (17. März 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Das Problem beim ahead Acros ist halt dass dann meine Geo anders wird weils unten höher ist und somit allgemein höher kommt...
> brauch eigentlich schon ein Integrierten Tapered Steuersatz
> Hab jetzt mal geschaut in einem Remedy 8 aus 09 ist der Frustum Cane Creek SE Light Edition; 1 1/8" top, 1.5" bottom  verbaut,..
> denke eigentlich dass das beim 7er derselbe sein müsste...werde mal checken ob man da auch nur LAGER bekommt...




Wenn sich was an der Geo ändert, dann würde ich, sicher wieder auf Cane Creek zurückgreifen Schade, das es hier nicht wirklich alternativen gibt von mehreren Herstellern

Gruss Marco


----------



## clemson (17. März 2010)

http://chrisking.com/headsets/hds_inset


----------



## paul.lahner (17. März 2010)

@bikerdurden: wie alt ist dein remedy?mein steuersatz war auch schon defekt,und der händler hat mir auf garantie einen neuen besorgt.


----------



## Snipy78 (17. März 2010)

Hi!

Wer hätte denn nun den Überblick mit welchem AM LRS man sein 2009er Remedy pimpen kann und welche Variante man denn nehmen muss (HR Achse?)? (Focus Gewicht)
DT Swiss EX1750
Fulcrum irgendwas 1720g (webiste "produkte" geht ned bei mir)
Mavic Crossmax sx?
...

oder gibt es noch all mountainmässigeres?


----------



## speedos (17. März 2010)

Bin davon ausgegangen, dass es mittlerweile schon so einiges an tapered Steuersätzen gibt. So kann man sich täuschen...
Aber ich würde auch erstmal versuchen, dass ganze über Garantie abzuwickeln.

Hier ist noch was feines mit 10 Jahren Garantie 
http://www3.hibike.de/?sessionID=C4...D=&productID=735090afc71ad3f89803da9ee049f709


----------



## Houschter (17. März 2010)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> oder gibt es noch all mountainmässigeres?



ZTR-Flow mit Hope-Naben und CX-Ray sind mein Favorit.


----------



## paul.lahner (17. März 2010)

die ex 1750 hab ich jetzt irgendwo für 499 gulden gesehen....
die finde ich schon ganz klasse.
für die hr achse nimmst ganz normale nabe für schnellspanner


----------



## Markpa (17. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> ZTR-Flow mit Hope-Naben und CX-Ray sind mein Favorit.



So einen habe ich mir jetzt bestellt 
Müssten nächste Woche kommen.

Das mit dem Steuersatz blick ich nicht. Im 2009er Remedy ist noch ne Tapered Gabel verbaut?! Warum soll der Acros nicht passen?
Mein Cane Creek verreckt nämlich auch bald. Luft schon rau.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Houschter (17. März 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Das mit dem Steuersatz blick ich nicht. Im 2009er Remedy ist noch ne Tapered Gabel verbaut?! Warum soll der Acros nicht passen?



Weil der Acros zwar für Tapered Steuerrohre gemacht ist, leider aber nur zylindrische Gabelrohre aufnimmt (1 1/8). 

Was bezahlst denn für den LRS?


----------



## BigHit66 (17. März 2010)

War am Wochenende fleißig - die Neuteile sind dran, in Augenblick sieht's so aus:





Die Hope-Sattelklemme in D36,4 paßt prima, hat in der Inbus-Variante allerdings 25g u. nicht 19g wie angegeben. Werde mir jetzt auch mal Gedanken zum LRS machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (18. März 2010)

An alle Remedy Besitzer mit Sram Schaltwerk und Trigger..habe das Problem, das mein Trigger  rechts ziemlich streng geht. 
Ich habe schon mehrfach nachgestellt und eingestellt, ich denke ich teste jetzt noch nen anderen Schaltzug!!
Soll ich nen Original Sram Schaltzug nehmen oder mal nen anderen Testen?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Houschter (18. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> An alle Remedy Besitzer mit Sram Schaltwerk und Trigger..habe das Problem, das mein Trigger  rechts ziemlich streng geht.
> Ich habe schon mehrfach nachgestellt und eingestellt, ich denke ich teste jetzt noch nen anderen Schaltzug!!
> Soll ich nen Original Sram Schaltzug nehmen oder mal nen anderen Testen?
> 
> Gruss Marco



Probier mal das XTR-Schaltzugset!  
Hab ich an meinen Bikes auch, laufen butterweich.


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Probier mal das XTR-Schaltzugset!
> Hab ich an meinen Bikes auch, laufen butterweich.



Danke dir habe ich eben bestellt

Gruss MArco


----------



## speedos (18. März 2010)

@ BigHit66,

sehr schönes Rad. Nur noch einen schöneren Bashguard würde ich montieren. Wie lang ist der montierte Vorbau?
Wenn ich mir den Easton so anschau, überlege ich, meinen doch drauf zu lassen... Mir gefällt der geringe Rise der Easton Lenker.
Hab mir jetzt ne 740er Prügelstange gekauft, mal schauen, wie sich das mit dem 60er Vorbau fährt.
Dann noch nen anständig stabilen und leichten LRS und ne KS i950 und ich bin fürs erste fertig mit Umbaumassnahmen.


----------



## Snipy78 (18. März 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> So einen habe ich mir jetzt bestellt
> Müssten nächste Woche kommen.
> 
> Gruß Mark



Weitere dumme Fragen: Wo kann man sichgibts den ZTR-Flow mit Hope-Naben und CX-Ray bestellen, bzw. wo gibts den EX1750 unter 600 öken? HR = 10mm ?


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. März 2010)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> Weitere dumme Fragen: Wo kann man sichgibts den ZTR-Flow mit Hope-Naben und CX-Ray bestellen, bzw. wo gibts den EX1750 unter 600 öken? HR = 10mm ?



Hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/21403

DT Swiss Ex1750 499


----------



## BikerDurden (18. März 2010)

den flow LRS gibts glaub bei crc 
also chainreactioncycles.com

musst mal schauen


----------



## Remedy8 (18. März 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein (bescheidenes - weil Handy-Cam -) Bild meines Remedy mit den neuesten Updates für 2010: Whizz-Wheels LRS (FR440 Naben, 36 Loch, Alpine III Speichen und Mavic Felge) sowie neue Bremsscheiben und hinten anstatt eines 2.4er RQ ein 2.2er Conti RQ...

Seht selbst:


----------



## speedos (18. März 2010)

Du hast doch mal ne Kind Shock drauf gehabt, ist das Teil gehimmelt? Wollte mir demnächst auch eine i950 holen, aber ich hab da immer noch bedenken, was die haltbarkeit angeht...
Schicker Tourenaufbau, der Reifen vorne ist ja mal richtig fett oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (18. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Du hast doch mal ne Kind Shock drauf gehabt, ist das Teil gehimmelt? Wollte mir demnächst auch eine i950 holen, aber ich hab da immer noch bedenken, was die haltbarkeit angeht...
> Schicker Tourenaufbau, der Reifen vorne ist ja mal richtig fett oder täuscht das?



Ja, hatte (!) mal eine KS Sattelstütze... das Teil war defekt und ich habe mein Geld wieder vom Händler bekommen. Seither ist das Thema "absenkbare Sattelstütze..." für mich gegessen!

Ja, der Vorderreifen ist unglaublich fett. Deshalb fahre ich hinten auch "nur" die 2.2er Version des RQ. Aber ich schwöre auf den Reifen!

Gruß


----------



## BigHit66 (18. März 2010)

@ speedos,

danke, ja mit dem Bashguard hast Du recht, da kommt noch was Anderes ran. Der Vorbau ist 50 mm lang, bin mal gespannt wie es sich jetzt fährt. Die versenkbare Sattzlstütze ist schon super, bei LRS bin ich auch noch am schauen.


----------



## Houschter (18. März 2010)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> Weitere dumme Fragen: Wo kann man sichgibts den ZTR-Flow mit Hope-Naben und CX-Ray bestellen



z.B. bei Actionsports


----------



## Markpa (19. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Weil der Acros zwar für Tapered Steuerrohre gemacht ist, leider aber nur zylindrische Gabelrohre aufnimmt (1 1/8).
> 
> Was bezahlst denn für den LRS?


Alles klar, verstanden.

Ich zahle jetzt beim ortsansässigen Händler 530,-

Hätte ich im Internet ca. 60,- Euro günstiger bekommen. wollt ich aber nicht, da ich dann zum kostenlosen Zentrieren usw. immer wieder zu ihm kann. er ist mehr als kulant und das honoriere ich dann auch gerne.


----------



## Snipy78 (19. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> ZTR-Flow mit Hope-Naben und CX-Ray sind mein Favorit.



Die in schwarz mit goldenen Nippeln zum schwarz-weiis-gold Design vom 09er R7 Müssten auch vom Gewicht dann ziemlich gut sein... wenn ich richtig zusammenrechne weniger als der ex1750. Haltbarkeit für 90kg fahrer im toureneinsatz?


----------



## Markpa (19. März 2010)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> Die in schwarz mit goldenen Nippeln zum schwarz-weiis-gold Design vom 09er R7 Müssten auch vom Gewicht dann ziemlich gut sein... wenn ich richtig zusammenrechne weniger als der ex1750. Haltbarkeit für 90kg fahrer im toureneinsatz?


Gewicht liegt bei 1730 gramm.

der vorteil ist, dass die ztr flow ca. 30  gr. pro Felge leichter ist, als die im 1750er verbauten 5.1, zumal die noch weiss und somit schwerer sind (insgesamt 70gr / Felge). Das macht bei den trägen Massen außen viel aus. Hinzu kommt, dass sie deutlich weniger Beulenanfälliger sind als die 5.1

Und die Hope Naben sind top.

Beu 90kg Fahrergewicht ist die Grenze bei sauberer Fahrweise meiner Meinung nach aber erreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. März 2010)

Snipy78 schrieb:


> Weitere dumme Fragen: Wo kann man sichgibts den ZTR-Flow mit Hope-Naben und CX-Ray bestellen, bzw. wo gibts den EX1750 unter 600 Ã¶ken? HR = 10mm ?



wenn dein budget 600â¬ sind und der flow / hope / cx aufbau gesetzt ist, wÃ¼rde ich dir felix empfehlen
sollte preislich hinkommen, unter 1750g wiegen und qualitativ das beste auf dem markt sein

@markpa
die flow streuen auch massiv, vor allem die gepulverten. die 70g / felge sehe ich angesichts meiner letzten ergebnisse auf der waage nicht. und die beulenanfÃ¤lligkeit der 5.1 auch nicht. meine hÃ¤lt nun ein jahr ohne irgendwelche beulen oder anderes.


----------



## Houschter (19. März 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> wenn dein budget 600 sind und der flow / hope / cx aufbau gesetzt ist, würde ich dir felix empfehlen
> sollte preislich hinkommen, unter 1750g wiegen und qualitativ das beste auf dem markt sein



Meinst du Felix W.?

Zu der EX5.1: fahr die auch schon über ein Jahr auf Fully und HT über Stock und Stein. Eine absolute Sorglosfelge!


----------



## _ViTO_ (20. März 2010)

die 5.1 sind schon ganz feine Teile.. Ich aber bevorzuge dann doch die Mavics. Demnächst wird bei mir dann die Mavic 721 mit Hope pro II dran kommen. Ich Liebe die Hope Naben einfach. Das gewicht ist mir da auch 2t rangig.

ich könnt das remedy den ganzen tag angucken, diese wunderschönen kurven 
Meine Freundin liest dies lieber nicht!^^

Fahrwerk ist nun echt geil geworden. Dank dem etwas dünneren Öl in der Lyrik und dem DHX hinten mit 500er Feder nun macht das Bike nun nochmal 1000mal mehr Spass. Den Rp2 vermiss ich kein bisschen auch wenn er bemerklich leichter war. Soo jetzt ab zur HS und ne Prüfung bestehen


----------



## hardcorehaude (20. März 2010)

hey vito, dein aufbau mit dem dhx gefällt mir super und auch bei der zukünftigen hope-mavic-combo kannst nichts falsch machen!
sind die minions 2,35 oder 2,5er?
ich persönlich bin aber gerade eher auf der leicht und haltbar schiene und irgendwie trau ich dem rahmen auch nicht so viel zu ... der ist so verdammt leicht


----------



## Maxwie (20. März 2010)

wie verändern sich denn die fahreigenschaften durch den dhx ? merklich besser ? sind ja jetzt anscheinend schon zwei die den umbau hier vollzogen haben! ich bin auch am überlegen!

gruß
Max


----------



## daveytrackels (20. März 2010)

I don't understand...


----------



## Deleted 142482 (21. März 2010)

Hallo, 

kaufe mir die woche mein remedy 9, habe ein super angebot und werde dann gleich ein nettes foto posten

mfg klaus


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. März 2010)

Ja das 2009 oder 2010?


----------



## Deleted 142482 (21. März 2010)

Das von 2008, das einzige was stören könnte is die nicht absenkbare float aber sonst perfekt


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. März 2010)

Wer hat dei der Avid Juicy 5 die Beläge schon mal gewechslt? Ist das schwer?
Ich hab bis jetzt nur mit Shimano Scheibenbremsen Erfahrung

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (22. März 2010)

Nicht schwer. war bei der 5 das erste mal überhaupt, dass ich welche gewechselt habe.


----------



## BigHit66 (22. März 2010)

Habe heute zum ersten mal die Bremsbeläge hinten gecheckt - hat irgendwie komisch gerubbelt beim Bremsen.
Einfach Vorder- bzw. Hinterrad ausbauen, dann das Bike auf den Kopf stellen (oder schon vorher beim Ausbau des Rades). So kann man schon mal die Dicke der Beläge prüfen. Dann einach Beläge einzeln noch oben rausziehen - fertig!!
Jezt bloß nicht an die Bremshebel kommen oder dran rumspielen, weil sonst evtl. Luft in das Systen kommen kann. Beim Einbauen sollte man beide Beläge gleichzeitig, mit der Feder dazwischen, wieder reinschieben - geht besser als einzeln wegen der Feder. Die Feder sieht aus wie die der alten Shimano 4-Kolben Bremse u. am Bremskolben gehalten wird der Belag wie an den alten Hayes-MAG- Bremsen.
Einfach mal probieren, kannst eingentlich nichts falsch machen - schau einfach nach dem Ausbau des 1. Belages wie die Feder am 2. noch eingebauten Belage anliegt.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. März 2010)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> Das von 2008, das einzige was stören könnte is die nicht absenkbare float aber sonst perfekt



Ich finde, das braucht das Remedy überhaupt nicht. Ich habe meine Lyrik 2-Step rausgeschmissen und gegen die neue 150mm Revelation Team mit Steckachse getauscht. Ich komme so auch jeden steilen Antieg hoch.


----------



## Paolo (22. März 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich finde, das braucht das Remedy überhaupt nicht. Ich habe meine Lyrik 2-Step rausgeschmissen und gegen die neue 150mm Revelation Team mit Steckachse getauscht. Ich komme so auch jeden steilen Antieg hoch.



Was kannst du über die Performance der Gabel berichten? Vergleich zur alten Lyrik?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. März 2010)

Bis jetzt eigentlich nur Gutes. Die Gabel ist gute 700g leichter. An Steifigkeit mangelt es ihr nicht (Dank auch der 20mm Steckachse). Sie ist leichter abzustimmen. Nur das mit dem Befüllen der Nagativluftkammer und Positivluftkammer ist neu. Es gibt keine Highspeed- oder Lowspeeddruckstufe mehr zum einstellen. Das hat mich eh immer verwirrt. Dafür hat es noch eine "BlackBox Motion Control". Einfach einen Hebel zum umlegen zum ruhigstellen der Gabel für Wiegetritt oder Asphalt. U-Turn habe ich nicht gebraucht und vermiss ich auch nicht. Einfach einbauen, einstellen und nur noch fahren. Mittels Spacer habe ich dann nur noch einen guten Kompromiss einstellen müssen, aus Uphill und Downhill. Sie ist ähnlich sensibel wie die Lyrik und nutzt den Federweg voll aus (eigentlich auch wie die Lyrik).  Da ich mit dem Remedy nicht mehr in den Bikepark gehe, sondern nur noch Touren fahre und damit in die Alpen gehe, brauche ich die Lyrik nicht (too much). Insgesamt hat die Revelation 2cm weniger Einbauhöhe. Entspricht also theoretisch ungefähr der Lyrik auf 140mm Federweg (wenn das möglich wäre). Da der Sitzwinkel auch steiler wird, wird die Uphillfähigkeit ebenfalls verbessert.


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. März 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Bis jetzt eigentlich nur Gutes. Die Gabel ist gute 700g leichter. An Steifigkeit mangelt es ihr nicht (Dank auch der 20mm Steckachse). Sie ist leichter abzustimmen. Nur das mit dem Befüllen der Nagativluftkammer und Positivluftkammer ist neu. Es gibt keine Highspeed- oder Lowspeeddruckstufe mehr zum einstellen. Das hat mich eh immer verwirrt. Dafür hat es noch eine "BlackBox Motion Control". Einfach einen Hebel zum umlegen zum ruhigstellen der Gabel für Wiegetritt oder Asphalt. U-Turn habe ich nicht gebraucht und vermiss ich auch nicht. Einfach einbauen, einstellen und nur noch fahren. Mittels Spacer habe ich dann nur noch einen guten Kompromiss einstellen müssen, aus Uphill und Downhill. Sie ist ähnlich sensibel wie die Lyrik und nutzt den Federweg voll aus (eigentlich auch wie die Lyrik).  Da ich mit dem Remedy nicht mehr in den Bikepark gehe, sondern nur noch Touren fahre und damit in die Alpen gehe, brauche ich die Lyrik nicht (too much). Insgesamt hat die Revelation 2cm weniger Einbauhöhe. Entspricht also theoretisch ungefähr der Lyrik auf 140mm Federweg (wenn das möglich wäre). Da der Sitzwinkel auch steiler wird, wird die Uphillfähigkeit ebenfalls verbessert.



Zeig mal ein Bild vom Remedy mit Revelation

Gruss Marco


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. März 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich damit noch warten, bis mein zweiter LRS fertig ist. Dann kann ich Euch _*Flocke *_ < 13.0kg (mit alpentauglichem LRS) und _*Flöckchen *_ < 12.5kg (mit trainingsmarathontauglichem LRS) vorstellen.


----------



## speedos (22. März 2010)

Hab jetzt die 1. 50km mit den neuen Swissstop Bremsbelägen hinter mir. Fazit: um welten besser, als meine alten Avidbeläge. Um gute Verzögerungswerte zu erreichen, brauch man  jetzt wesentlich weniger Kraft. Der Druckpunkt ist jetzt definierter als vorher. Bei Nässe quitschen die Swissstop auch erstmal, aber das klingt nach ein paar mal bremsen ab. Auch bei Nässe lässt sich die Bremse fein dosieren. Hat sich gelohnt, die 20 zu investieren. Wenn das so bleibt, brauch/will ich erstmal keine neue Bremse


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die 1. 50km mit den neuen Swissstop Bremsbelägen hinter mir. Fazit: um welten besser, als meine alten Avidbeläge. Um gute Verzögerungswerte zu erreichen, brauch man  jetzt wesentlich weniger Kraft. Der Druckpunkt ist jetzt definierter als vorher. Bei Nässe quitschen die Swissstop auch erstmal, aber das klingt nach ein paar mal bremsen ab. Auch bei Nässe lässt sich die Bremse fein dosieren. Hat sich gelohnt, die 20 zu investieren. Wenn das so bleibt, brauch/will ich erstmal keine neue Bremse



Danke für deine Erfahrung ich habe mir die Swissstop auch bestellt, die 40Euro sind wohl gut investiert

Gruss MArco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (22. März 2010)

Lohnt im jeden Fall, hinten werd ich die Tage auch noch wechseln...
Jetzt muß nur noch der Frühling richtig Einzug halten!


----------



## _ViTO_ (23. März 2010)

werd ich dann auch mal ausprobieren die Beläge!.. Super.. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. März 2010)

hier noch ein paar Bilder im Tageslicht


----------



## Rischar (23. März 2010)

Vito,
bitte berichte nochmal ausführlich über deinen Dämpfer-Umbau:
Pros und Contras? Wie sehr verändert sich das Fahrwerk? Was macht das Wippen bergauf? Wie sehr "klebt" das Heck am Boden? Merkst du das Mehrgewicht? Werden große Schläge anders weggeschluckt?

Ich bin heute zum erst Mal in diesem Jahr wieder bei guten, trockenen Bedingungen gefahren - das Remedy ist nach wie vor sehr, sehr geil 
Ich denke trotzdem über einen Dämpferwechsel nach. Das Fahrwerk ist top! Keine Frage. Doch bei Wurzelpassagen - also bei schnellen, harten Stößen - wünsche ich mir bessere Federung.

Macht ein neuer Dämpfer Sinn? Stahlfeder? (Titan muss für einen Student nicht sein  ) Oder reicht für meine Ansprüche ein DHX Air?


Achja, Sushi, schön stimmiges Remedy!


----------



## speedos (23. März 2010)

@ Sushi1976,

ist schick geworden dein Remedy, aber die Aufkleber von den Felgen würde ich entfernen. Sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus.
Mit deiner Bremshebeleinstellung könnte ich nicht fahren/bremsen. Wären mir zu nah am Griff mit meinen Händen...


----------



## _ViTO_ (23. März 2010)

Ich habe bis jetzt kleinere touren gemacht jedoch war ich nicht wirklich "freeriden" 

Da jetzt aber die Prüfungszeit zuende ist, der sommer auch schon grüßen lässt ist ein wirklich brauchbarer bericht nahe..

Der DHX hat ein mehrgewicht von genau 453 gramm. Mehrkbar macht es sich schon wenn man z.b bunnyhops macht, aber sonst ist das ganze ziemlich homogen (front/heck gewicht). Bei Stärkeren stößen, sprung aus 50cm höhe ins Flat, macht der DHX eine bessere firugr als der RP.

Füllt sich so an als wäre subjektiv mehr Federweg vorhanden, weil er einfach noch Reserven hat und nicht ganz durchschlägt. Ich habe jetzt eine 500er Feder drin die nun auch den richtigen Sag bringt und überhaupt hab ich den DHX jetzt etwas härter als den RP2 eingestellt, aber es ist überhaupt nicht zu behaupten dass dieser nun nicht mehr zu feinfülig wäre wie der Luftdämpfer.

Ich bin gespannt wie es bei Wurzelpassagen aussieht, wobei ich mir sicher bin das der DHX auch gerade dort besser sein wird. Ich finde einfach dass der RP2 zu weich war und wenn dies durch mehr Luftdruck verusch twurde zu verbesseren ging die Feinfüligkeit verloren und das ging mir mega auf die Nerven.


An sich ist die Entscheidung hierbei klar. Wer lieber aufs gewicht schaut kann auch mit dem DHX Air nichts falsch machen denke ich. Der RP2 reicht auch wenn man nicht damit an die grenzen stößt und eher nur touren damit fährt. 

Auch wenn das Remedy kein Bikeparc sein soll werd ich es dieses Jahr mal ausprobieren. Der DHX sollte da schonmal richtig am Platz sein und mir vermutlich weniger ärger bereiten als der ori, wenn es überhaupt dort zu problemen kommen sollte, eher wohl woanders^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (24. März 2010)

Moin,

über einen neuen Dämpfer hab ich mir auch schon mal Gedanken gemacht... Vor allem was Endprogression könnte der RP2 vertragen. Aber das wird erst zum Ende der Saison in Angriff genommen. Entweder werde ich meinen RP2 tunen lassen oder halt nen neuer air Dämpfer. Coil würde mir auch gefallen, aber für mich zu schwer und rumexperimentieren mit verschiedenen Federn will ich auch nicht.
Der Manitou Evolve ist bei mir auch in der engern Auswahl, aber wie das aussieht, paßt der nicht im Remedy


----------



## Lindy R8 (26. März 2010)

Hab wiedermal etwas umgebaut, ist echt ein geniales Teil!!
Den Bowdenzug muss ich noch richtig fixieren und dann ist es fast perfekt!  
Einen anderen Laufradsatz möchte ich auch noch, irgendwann!


----------



## Rischar (27. März 2010)

Hammerschmidt! Fett!

Vito, Danke für den vorab-Bericht. Schreib bitte weiter, wie er sich fährt 

Ich würde auch meinen, wenn sich ein Dämpferwechsel lohnt, dann auch "richtig" auf Stahlfeder. Was ist die Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen DHX Air und Stahlfeder? Interessant wäre auch ein Bericht von Jemanden, der in seinem Remedy sowohl einen DHX Air als auch eine Stahlfeder hatte. Aber so Jemand ist wohl kaum zu finden, oder?


----------



## hardcorehaude (27. März 2010)

und wie hast du die hammerschmidt adaptiert? dachte dazu braucht man eine icg-aufnhame.


----------



## Lindy R8 (27. März 2010)

den braucht man auch, habe mir einen passenden ISCG Adapter selber gefräst. Der ist stabiler und ich habe ihn genau ans Bike anpassen können!


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. März 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Vito,
> bitte berichte nochmal ausführlich über deinen Dämpfer-Umbau:
> Pros und Contras? Wie sehr verändert sich das Fahrwerk? Was macht das Wippen bergauf? Wie sehr "klebt" das Heck am Boden? Merkst du das Mehrgewicht? Werden große Schläge anders weggeschluckt?
> 
> ...



Danke Rischar.....sind wir uns einig, das Remedy ist und bleibt ein geiles Bike


----------



## Snipy78 (27. März 2010)

Sind eigentlich die 2009er und 2010 Gabeln an den Remedies ohne umbau (Steuersatz, länge & co) gegeneinander austauschbar?
Falls jemand tauschen will


----------



## bikulus (27. März 2010)

Hallo Remedy Fans
kann mir ev jemand sagen, was das 2010er in Gr M wiegt, nur der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## hardcorehaude (27. März 2010)

@lindy: aha, "custommade" sozusagen! ich frag mich immer, ob die hammerschmidt wirklich so viele vorteile hat. klar, gekapseltes system, schalten im stand und unter last, mehr bodenfreiheit. für eine normale 2fach kurbel sprechen halt das gewicht, der preis, kettenblattgröße recht individuell anpassbar und die meisten sind ja recht sorglos zu fahren. aber trotzdem übt die hammerschmidt auf jeden - mich eingeschlossen - doch einen bestimmten "will-ich-haben"-reiz aus.
viel spaß mit dem teil und kannst ja mal berichten ob`s nun die erleuchtung ist oder nicht


----------



## Lindy R8 (27. März 2010)

du hast das eigentlich schon recht gut zusammengefasst. 
der hammerschmidt liegen zwei kettenblätter bei ein 22er (22/34) und ein 24er (24/36), was eigentlich den ganzen bereich für ein mountainbike abdeckt. noch ein vorteil der hs ist das mann hinten immer alle gänge zur verfügung hat, da sich ja die kettenlinie nie ändert. das schalten ist wirklich genial, funktioniert immer und auch unter vollast blitzschnell!! wie sorglos das teil ist, wird sich noch zeigen. das gewicht ist, für mich jedenfalls, zu vernachlässigen. da müsste ich bei mir selbst zuerst anfangen! 

ich habe sie leicht gebraucht zu einem guten preis erstanden. da ich für technische dinge sehr empfänglich bin, hat der will-ich-haben effekt gewonnen!!  
die erste kurze probefahrt hat mich begeistert, hoffe es bleibt auch so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitsche (28. März 2010)

kannst du noch ein paar details bzgl. deines ISCG Adapters rausgeben? ich haette auch gerne ne HS am bike, nenne aber auch ein Remedy von 2009 ohne iscg-aufnahme mein eigen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. März 2010)

So nach langen Überlegungen werde ich mir doch ne
neue Bremse kaufen. Die Saint 2010 soll es werden

Gruß marco


----------



## Houschter (28. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Die Saint 2010 soll es werden



Was waren deine Auswahl-Kriterien bzw. wie kams zu dieser Entscheidung?


----------



## skinny63 (28. März 2010)

heute mal endlich artgerechtes Ausführen vom Remedy:



 

 

 


 

 

 

 



auch wenn der Modderanteil im Wald das Mitführen von Schutzplasten überflüssig machte


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Was waren deine Auswahl-Kriterien bzw. wie kams zu dieser Entscheidung?



Ja ich habe mich seit Wochen mit dem Thema beschäftigt und Preis-Leistung bekomme die Bremse Komplett für knapp 300 das ist Top!!
Die Avid Elixir CR bekomme ich für ca 270 und die Formula The One 2010 für 500 und da schneidet die Saint am besten ab!!


Gruss Marco


----------



## speedos (28. März 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> heute mal endlich artgerechtes Ausführen vom Remedy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So trocken ist es bei uns leider nicht... Gestern schön über die Wurzeln und dem Modder gerutscht, aber das verbessert die Fahrtechnik und Reaktionszeit enorm 

Was hast du dir da für Reifen aufgezogen?! Die Dinger sind doch bestimmt Sackschwer in der DH Variante... Vorne muß ich aber auch mal was anderes montieren. Im nassen ist der Fat Albert vorne auch nicht die 1. Wahl... Auf Steinen und Wurzeln schmiert der Reifen ziemlich schnell weg.


----------



## skinny63 (28. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> So trocken ist es bei uns leider nicht... Gestern schön über die Wurzeln und dem Modder gerutscht, aber das verbessert die Fahrtechnik und Reaktionszeit enorm
> 
> Was hast du dir da für Reifen aufgezogen?! Die Dinger sind doch bestimmt Sackschwer in der DH Variante... Vorne muß ich aber auch mal was anderes montieren. Im nassen ist der Fat Albert vorne auch nicht die 1. Wahl... Auf Steinen und Wurzeln schmiert der Reifen ziemlich schnell weg.



steht nur DH drauf, ist aber nicht drin 

gewogen ca. 800 g

ist aber die Winterbereifung und da ging sie ganz gut, naja was diesen Winter halt so fahrbar war

jetzt kommt vorne der Kenda Nevegal (Original Reifen) rauf 
für hinten liegt schon der Maxxis Ardent 2.4 bereit


----------



## speedos (28. März 2010)

Na dann gehts ja 

Mach mir auch gerade Gedanken, was ich ausser Schwalbe Reifen aufziehen kann... Mal abwarten, wie die ersten Langzeiterfahrungen mit den neuen Michelin Reifen sind. War früher auch immer meine 1. Wahl, aber irgendwann war halt Schwalbe besser...


----------



## speedos (28. März 2010)

Hat sich schon mal jemand die Mühe gemacht, den Hinterbau zu demontieren und die Lager zu reinigen und neu abzuschmieren?! Da ich diesen Winter häufig bei miesen Bodenverhältnissen unterwegs war, mach ich mir gerade Gedanken, alle beweglichen Rahmenteile zu reinigen und neu zu schmieren. Aber bis dato hab ich so was noch nie gemacht. Aber wenn mann die vorgeschriebenen Drehmomente beachtet kann da eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen...
In welchen Abständen sollte man so was bei einem Fully eigentlich machen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (28. März 2010)

Am R sind gedichtete Industrielager verbaut, die sind lebensdauergeschmiert und benötigen keine Wartung. Wenn überhaupt dann würd ich alle 2-3 Jahre (je nach Fahrleistung) über einen Lagerwechsel nachdenken. Bau einfach mal den Dämpfer aus und beweg den Hinterbau, wenn alles sauber läuft würd ich nix machen. Bissel Kriechöl für die Gelenke schadet aber nicht, verhindert die Korrosion der Schrauben.


----------



## _ViTO_ (28. März 2010)

ich hatte den hinterbau mal komplett zerlegt. und hab dann auch bemerkt dass ich die scheiß hochdruckreiniger aktion das eine mal lassen hätte sollen. Zum teil knirscht es beim drehen der Lager. Dies stört momentan zwar noch nicht, aber die Laufleistung der Lager wird nicht so lange sein.. Habe aber noch keinen Lager-satz im I-net finden können, und diese Einzeln rauszusuchen ist auch blöd...

Ich rate euch falls ihr es noch nicht wusstet. Niemals euerer Remedy mit Hochdruck abzuduschen


----------



## Deleted 142482 (28. März 2010)

Hallo, 

habe mir letzte woche ein remedy 9 2008 gekauft und hatte mit den originalreifen schon 2 platten ( Maxxis Ignitor ) Bin sonst vom bike sehr begeistert und wollte fragen ob ich mit dem float RP23 dämpfer auch mit der pro pedal funktion z.b treppen runterfahren kann ohne ihn zu schrotten?

lg klaus

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/604384


----------



## hardcorehaude (28. März 2010)

@sushi: ich wÃ¼rde dir dann trotzdem die elixir ans herz legen ... alleine aus gewichtsgrÃ¼nden! denke auch, dass die saint nicht besser - zwar auch nicht schlechter - geht, auÃer dass du dass mehrgewicht mitschleppst und 30â¬ sparst du auch


----------



## paul.lahner (28. März 2010)

hab mir auch die elixir cr carbon geholt,bei bike components für 249,00 euro,also würdest 50 euro sparen....
ich fahre sram schalthebel und so konnte ich die matchmaker schelle montieren,sehr geile aufgeräumte optik am lenker!!


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. März 2010)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> hab mir auch die elixir cr carbon geholt,bei bike components für 249,00 euro,also würdest 50 euro sparen....
> ich fahre sram schalthebel und so konnte ich die matchmaker schelle montieren,sehr geile aufgeräumte optik am lenker!!



Du ich finde dort nichts für 249 bei bike-components!!
Ich werde wohl bei der Saint bleiben, die ist bissiger und standfester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (28. März 2010)

ach ja,bei nubuk-bikes haben sie die für 249 euro und bike compo. hat ja best preisgarantie,hatten dann den selben preis gemacht.
die saint wird schon ein anker sein und wenn dir das bissel mehrgewicht nix ausmacht...
die avid code ist auch ne 4kolben bremse und ebenso anker....


----------



## speedos (28. März 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> ich hatte den hinterbau mal komplett zerlegt. und hab dann auch bemerkt dass ich die scheiß hochdruckreiniger aktion das eine mal lassen hätte sollen. Zum teil knirscht es beim drehen der Lager. Dies stört momentan zwar noch nicht, aber die Laufleistung der Lager wird nicht so lange sein.. Habe aber noch keinen Lager-satz im I-net finden können, und diese Einzeln rauszusuchen ist auch blöd...
> 
> Ich rate euch falls ihr es noch nicht wusstet. Niemals euerer Remedy mit Hochdruck abzuduschen




Hm... dann werd ich die Tage mal den Dämpfer demontieren und schauen, ob die Lager noch leichtgängig sind. Aber den Hochdruckreiniger hab ich zum Glück gaanz selten und vorsichtig benutzt...
Stand den keine Norm/DIN Bezeichnung auf den Lagern?

Zu den Bremsen: ich würde auch die Elixir CR oder was feines von Hope nehmen. Ne 4-Kolbenbremsanlage an nem Enduro finde ich auch was heftig...


----------



## es geht auch an (28. März 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> den braucht man auch, habe mir einen passenden ISCG Adapter selber gefräst. Der ist stabiler und ich habe ihn genau ans Bike anpassen können!



hast du da ein bild von oder ne zeichnung zum nachbauen?


----------



## Lindy R8 (28. März 2010)

Hallo, müsst euch noch etwas gedulden, ich habe den ISCG Adapter noch nicht vollendet! Da werden noch Kleinigkeiten verändert und dann gebe ich gerne, gegen Lizenzgebühren , Infos weiter!
Muss erst noch eine vorzeigbare Zeichnung oder ähnliches machen, da ich rein nach Schmierzettelskizzen gearbeitet habe!!


----------



## es geht auch an (29. März 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Hallo, müsst euch noch etwas gedulden, ich habe den ISCG Adapter noch nicht vollendet! Da werden noch Kleinigkeiten verändert und dann gebe ich gerne, gegen Lizenzgebühren , Infos weiter!
> Muss erst noch eine vorzeigbare Zeichnung oder ähnliches machen, da ich rein nach Schmierzettelskizzen gearbeitet habe!!



hört sich gut an....hab nen kumpel der ist cnc dreher.der kann mir das teil dann sich nachdrehen.
geld kann ich dir nicht anbieten, aber vllt zahlt dir trek ja was fürs entwickeln...könnten die doch gut als nachrüstkit verkaufen....


----------



## Flitsche (29. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> [..]Aber den Hochdruckreiniger hab ich zum Glück gaanz selten und vorsichtig benutzt...[..]



mutig, mutig.

ich wuerd nie, nie den hochdruckreiniger auf ein bike loslassen. man drueckt einfach schnell feuchtigkeit in bereiche, wo sie nicht hingehoert.

lieber einweichen lassen und dann mitm schlauch & lappen normal abwaschen


----------



## Markpa (29. März 2010)

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach cooler TREK Bekleidung. Habe heute mit meinem Händler gesprochen der mir mitteilte, dass diese Gravity Dingsda Trikots und Hosen nicht bestellt werden können 

Hat einer von Euch einen Tipp?

Gruß


----------



## Lindy R8 (29. März 2010)

Habe beim Trek Store in München angefragt, da gibts noch Hosen und Trikots der Gravity Linie! Allerdings ist das zeug extrem überteuert, hab aufgrund der Peise dann doch nichts gekauft!!


----------



## Markpa (29. März 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Habe beim Trek Store in München angefragt, da gibts noch Hosen und Trikots der Gravity Linie! Allerdings ist das zeug extrem überteuert, hab aufgrund der Peise dann doch nichts gekauft!!



Was heißt überteuert?


----------



## paul.lahner (29. März 2010)

für die hammerschmidt fraktion.
der konstrukteur oder so ähnlich hat auch ne hammerschmidt am "alten" remi,also ohne iscg aufnahme.der hat auch selber was gefräst,das sieht richtig top aus.
evtl den ma ansprechen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindy R8 (29. März 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Was heißt überteuert?



die wollten knapp 200EUR für die Hose und ein Langarm Trikot!


----------



## Markpa (29. März 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> die wollten knapp 200EUR für die Hose und ein Langarm Trikot!



Ja ne, alles klar


----------



## es geht auch an (29. März 2010)

hab auch ewig nach so einem remedy shirt gesucht, wie es der wildhaber auf der eurobike an hatte.
leider ohne erfolg..........


----------



## Maxwie (29. März 2010)

Was heist den extrem überteuert ? Hab auch Interesse an den Sachen!
Gruß
max


----------



## Markpa (29. März 2010)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Was heist den extrem überteuert ? Hab auch Interesse an den Sachen!
> Gruß
> max



3 Posts weiter oben


----------



## Maxwie (29. März 2010)

Oh ha hab's gerade gefunden. Das ist wirklich extrem teuer. Hab's gerade nicht gelesen. 

Gruß
max


----------



## Lindy R8 (29. März 2010)

nur um sicher zu gehen das es keiner falsch versteht: 

die Lizenzgebühr wahr als Scherz gedacht!!!!!


----------



## es geht auch an (29. März 2010)

...schon klar....
aber ich warte gespannt.....*freu*

ach ja, wenn jemand eine neue absenkbare sattelstütze mit remote
*farblich absolut passend *zu den eloxierten teilen wie sattelklemme, schnellspanner,usw.
für sein *remedy 2009 *sucht........dann bitte melden.sonst gibts die ja immer nur in schwarz rot....und das passt find ich zum remedy 8 z.b. nicht......


----------



## speedos (29. März 2010)

Wenn die Fargebung so wichtig ist, würde ich mal hier nach den Eloxier Thread suchen. Einfach den Betätigungshebel und die Überwurfmutter neu eloxieren lassen und gut ist. Aber dann wird es wahrscheinlich leider nix mehr mit Garantieansprüchen werden wenn was defekt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (29. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> hier noch ein paar Bilder im Tageslicht



Hallo, 
ich habe eine Frage zur Druckstufe der Lyrik U-Turn im Remedy!

In sämtlichen Beschreibungen steht, dass die Lyrik eine getrennte Lowspeed und Hispeeddruckstufe besitzt. Die dazugehörigen Fotos zeigen dann am rechten Holm einen blauen Dreher und darüber einen seperaten, kleineren, silbrigen Regler (beispielsweise hier: http://www.sram.com/node/115/brand/rockshox/src/fam ).
Nun sehe ich aber bei deinem Remedy (und auch bei einem anderen), dass oben lediglich der blaue Regler vorhanden ist?
Wie kommt das, ist das eine andere Serie, ist der Regler versteckt oder bezieht sich die getrennte Druckstufe nur auf die Luftmodelle?
Und was noch wichtiger ist: Ist der blaue Regler die Druckstufe oder die Low-Speed Druckstufe?

Vielen Dank!


PS: Ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, dass es wohl eine "IS" Version ist, die statt Mission Control die Motion Control Dämpfung verbaut hat. Und diese Motion Control hat statt getrennten Druckstufen und Floodgate lediglich eine normale Druckstufe. Diese soll aber angeblich die Highspeed-Schläge nicht beeinflussen. Stimmt das? Weiß jemand, ob man im Falle Motion gegen Mission umbauen könnte?

Danke


----------



## Markpa (30. März 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> ach ja, wenn jemand eine neue absenkbare sattelstütze mit remote
> *farblich absolut passend *zu den eloxierten teilen wie sattelklemme, schnellspanner,usw.
> für sein *remedy 2009 *sucht........dann bitte melden.sonst gibts die ja immer nur in schwarz rot....und das passt find ich zum remedy 8 z.b. nicht......



TJa, das hättste mir mal ne Woche früher sagen müssen 
Habe mir jetzt die I950 geholt, in schwarz rot. Sieht natürlich nicht allzu dolle aus zum rootbeer. Aber na ja... 

Ich habe sowieso rote Akzente an den beiden Elixir Bremshebeln und dem weiß/roten Holzfeller Lenker. Hinzu kommen noch rote Hope Naben und rote Nippel. So kann ich wenigsten sagen... ich habe es so gewollt 

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde es mir auch besser gefallen wenn alle diese Teile in dem bronze der Originalanbauteile scheinen würden.

Gruß


----------



## bratapfel (30. März 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach passen Parts in "gold", also speziell die Naben oder ähnliches auch sehr gut zum R7.
Ich finde die Farben sind sich recht ähnlich.
Hab jetzt schon die Spank Chocolate Griffe dran, welche goldene Kappen habe - m.M. nach siehts gut aus.


----------



## BikerDurden (30. März 2010)

Foto?? )


----------



## bratapfel (30. März 2010)

So hier :
(Leider nur Handy Cam Pix - inner Studentenwohnung hab ich leider keine gscheite Cam)


----------



## Lindy R8 (30. März 2010)

hier schon mal Fotos von meinem custom ISCG Adapter. Er wiegt übrigens genau 50g, laut meiner Küchenwaage!! 
Nur noch Eloxieren und dann ist er vollendet!!!! 













bin mit dem Prototypen eine 1000hm Tour gefahren und alles lief ohne Beanstandung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitsche (30. März 2010)

sieht super aus. wo kann ich einen bestellen? (ernst gemeint  )


----------



## Lindy R8 (30. März 2010)

ich würde schon mit mir reden lassen, allerdings ist mein Chef sicherlich nicht so leicht von einer kleinserie zu überzeugen! 

Ausserdem könnte ich keine Haftung für eventuelle Schäden an Bike, Hammerschmidt oder Fahrer übernehmen und wie das dann Rechtlich aussieht, sollte da etwas passieren, weiß ich auch nicht!


----------



## hardcorehaude (30. März 2010)

... naja was der chef dazu sagt kann ich natürlich nicht beantworten  aber haftung wäre kein problem, einfach nicht als hammerschmidtadapter verkaufen, sondern als dekostück für die vitriene - wers dann an sein bike schraubt ist selber schuld - hi hi


----------



## hardcorehaude (30. März 2010)

ach ja, übrigens finds ich echt super gemacht!


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. März 2010)

Eine Frage bezüglich Garantie beim Trek Remedy 9.8 Carbon
hat man da auch 10jahre Garantie? Ein Freund hat das Bike 
heute bestellt. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Remedy8 (30. März 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Eine Frage bezüglich Garantie beim Trek Remedy 9.8 Carbon
> hat man da auch 10jahre Garantie? Ein Freund hat das Bike
> heute bestellt.
> 
> Gruß Marco



Laut Trek-Homepage: 
"10 Jahre für den ursprünglichen Besitzer:
Für alle Fahrradrahmen, nicht für Session Modelle und nicht für Gabeln"


----------



## AntiHer0 (30. März 2010)

Hi Leute... nochmal kurz zum Thema Dämpferwechsel....
Fox DHX 4.0 in 200mm/57mm passt ins Remedy (8;2009) oder?
Auch bei Rahmengröße 17,5?
Bei den Pics von VITO siehts aus, als wäre die Feder ziemlich nah an der evoLink Schwinge, täuscht das?
Danke schonmal

Ps.: Habe seit vorhin e13 KeFü statt Umwerfer + Saint Short Schaltwerk drauf... Bergtouren-Setup (XT) bleibt vorerst im Schrank


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. März 2010)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Laut Trek-Homepage:
> "10 Jahre für den ursprünglichen Besitzer:
> Für alle Fahrradrahmen, nicht für Session Modelle und nicht für Gabeln"



Danke habe ich überlesen, aber 6 Wochen Lieferzeit:-(


----------



## Erroll (30. März 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Weiß jemand, ob man im Falle Motion gegen Mission umbauen könnte?



Du musst einfach eine komplette Mission Control-Einheit kaufen. Gibts direkt bei Sport Import oder ab und zu in der Bucht. Motion Control rausschrauben, Mission Control rein und gut is. Ölstand müsste der gleiche sein, so viel ich weiß.


----------



## Rischar (30. März 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> bin mit dem Prototypen eine 1000hm Tour gefahren und alles lief ohne Beanstandung!!



Sehr geil! Wäre eine Hammerschmidt nicht so teuer, würde ich mir eine kaufen und den Adapter bei dir bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (31. März 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> hier schon mal Fotos von meinem custom ISCG Adapter. Er wiegt übrigens genau 50g, laut meiner Küchenwaage!!
> Nur noch Eloxieren und dann ist er vollendet!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



sieht wirklich gut aus.....
hab aber ein zwei fragen.
der hinterbau schrammt nicht irgendwie gegen das teil ,oder?frage nur,
weil auf einem foto direkt über dem adapter eine kratzer zu sehen ist.....

und wie wird das teil am tretlager befestigt?


und solltest du eine kleine serie produzieren, meld ich hier schon mal meinen bedarf an.....als "handwärmer für fußkranke" oder "kunstobjekt" könnt ich so ein teil gut gebrauchen und du bist versicherungstechnisch absolut aus_m schneider.......
ansonsten warte ich auf die zeichnung bzw datei zum  selber fräsen....wär echt nett !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frichte1 (31. März 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> sieht wirklich gut aus.....
> hab aber ein zwei fragen.
> der hinterbau schrammt nicht irgendwie gegen das teil ,oder?frage nur,
> weil auf einem foto direkt über dem adapter eine kratzer zu sehen ist.....
> ...



Ich finde deine Lösung auch sehr interessant , aber wie leitest du die Kräfte in den Rahmen ein und sicherst das ganze gegen Verdrehen? 

Der User Konstrukteur hat seinen Adapter gg. das untere Lager des Hinterbaus abgestützt und dort die Kräfte eingeleitet ...


----------



## soul-biker (31. März 2010)

ich schätze mal  das sich der adapter mit der eingefrästen tasche am tretlager abstützt da dieses ja beim remedy an einer seite recht eckig ist und so ein verdrehen nicht möglich sein sollte.


----------



## frichte1 (31. März 2010)

soul-biker schrieb:


> ich schätze mal  das sich der adapter mit der eingefrästen tasche am tretlager abstützt da dieses ja beim remedy an einer seite recht eckig ist und so ein verdrehen nicht möglich sein sollte.



...stimmt. Was bei mir jedoch die Frage nach der Haltbarkeit aufkommen lässt, da unsere schönen Rahmen ja eher aus "Coladosenblech" bestehen.


----------



## Maxwie (31. März 2010)

Jau also das mit der verdrehsicherung ist wirklich fraglich. Was ist denn normalerweise in dieser eckigen Mulde ? Wirken da normal auch Kräfte ?


----------



## mamo80 (31. März 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Hab wiedermal etwas umgebaut, ist echt ein geniales Teil!!
> Den Bowdenzug muss ich noch richtig fixieren und dann ist es fast perfekt!
> Einen anderen Laufradsatz möchte ich auch noch, irgendwann!



den sattel würd ich eventuell auch noch ein klein wenig verstellen bevor es auf tour geht


----------



## soul-biker (31. März 2010)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Jau also das mit der verdrehsicherung ist wirklich fraglich. Was ist denn normalerweise in dieser eckigen Mulde ? Wirken da normal auch Kräfte ?



wenn ich mich richtig erinner (ohne jetz runter zu dackeln und im keller nachzu schauen) ist dort wo das "eckige" sitz das verstärkungsblech von dem unteren lager des hinterbaus angeschweisst. ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## Lindy R8 (31. März 2010)

Also hier mal ein paar Antworten/Erklärungen:

Sattel passt so!

Es schrammt nix (mehr), hatte beim Prototypen die Fase ein wenig zu klein gemacht, deshalb berührte er bei starkem eindämpfen den Rahmen. Ist nur ein kleiner Lackschaden!

Die Ausfräsung ist wegen der Schweißnaht (Tretlager/Unterrohr) und genau auf diese erfolgt auch die Abstützung des Drehmoments der HS. Denke nicht das es dadurch Probleme gibt, da das Drehmoment immer aus der gleichen Richtung kommt. 
Der Adapter wird 5,5mm auf das Tretlagerrohr geschoben, habe den Innendurchmesser vom Adapter auf den Aussendurchmesser des Rohres abgestimmt, anstelle eines Distanzringes (2.5mm) dann mit dem rechten Tretlager geklemmt.


----------



## hardcorehaude (1. April 2010)

so, hier mal meins in aktueller ausbaustufe und mit 14,3kg verhältnismäßig leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (1. April 2010)

laufräder und sattel find ich nicht so....


----------



## Markpa (1. April 2010)

ich finds gut. die xt laufräder sind m. M. nach absolut zuverlässige laufräder mit einem top preisleistungsverhältnis


----------



## mamo80 (1. April 2010)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> so, hier mal meins in aktueller ausbaustufe und mit 14,3kg verhältnismäßig leicht.




schaut lässig aus!


----------



## speedos (1. April 2010)

Sattel und der LRS wäre optisch auch nicht ganz mein Fall, aber ansonsten sehr schöner und stimmiger Aufbau 
Ist das die Truvativ 			Stylo 2.2 Kurbel, wenn ja, würde mich mal das reale Gewicht interessieren? Die find ich richtig schick und der Preis geht auch.


----------



## hardcorehaude (1. April 2010)

erst mal danke!
hatte ja vorher mavic deetraks 09 und wollte etwas gewicht sparen - naja, die xt hab ich dann von einem kumpel recht günstig bekommen und ich finde sie passen ganz gut zu dem frame, der ja recht clean ist. auch beim flite war der preis ausschlaggebend, ganz schwarz wär mir lieber, aber preislich uninteressant. wenn ich draufsitze, dann sieht man`s ja eh nicht 
es handelt sich um die stylo 2.2 - hier stimmt preisleistung völlig, würde mir sogar die oct holen, da noch etwas leichter ... wobei ich zum realen gewicht nichts sagen kann, dürften aber um die 850g +/- 50g samt innenlager sein.
hab gestern den bash (stylo ca. 160g) gegen einen mit 80g getauscht - rund 800g mit der 2fach stylo sind also kein problem!
p.s. braucht jemand ein paar deetraks


----------



## hardcorehaude (1. April 2010)

- doppel post -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (1. April 2010)

Mit den XT LRS muß ich dir recht geben, an einem 9er Remedy kann man durchaus was Farbliche Akzente setzen. Bei meinem würde mir das optisch nicht gefallen... Aber so langsam muß ich mir mal ernsthaft über einen neuen LRS gedanken machen, meine Lr hinten macht es nicht mehr lange. War jetzt schon zum 2. mal zum nachzentrieren weg. 
Die Stylo wird es auch werden, wenn die Kettenblätter an meiner verschlissen sind. 
Warum hast du die Lyrik statt der Talas 36 am Bike? Ist das die Coil mit Motion oder Mission Control?


----------



## hardcorehaude (1. April 2010)

ich hab den rahmen einzeln erworben und alle parts selber angebaut. aus finaziellen grÃ¼nden ist es eine gebrauchte lyrik u-turn mit motion control (wohl die gleiche wie im remedy7) geworden.
stylo kann ich wirklich empfehlen, bin ich auch soch als einfachkurbel in meinem sx-trail gefahren -> gÃ¼nstiger als xt und vorallem schwarz.
der xt lrs verkÃ¤ufer fÃ¤hrt jetzt ztr flow mit 3way naben von actionsports - wiegen schlappe 1750g, kosten aber 350â¬. ist halt alles eine budgetfrage


----------



## speedos (1. April 2010)

Sei froh, dass du nur die einfache Lyrik mit Motion Control hast. Am Anfang wollte ich die unbedingt auf Mission Control umbauen. Aber das lass ich erstmal, bei nem Kumpel war die innerhalb eines Jahres 2x defekt. Dann lieber weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten, aber auch weniger defekte 
Ich find die Coil klasse, Kumpel hat das 9er mit der 36er Tallas, finde die im direkten Vergleich nicht unbedingt besser. Vor allem beim gemütlichen daherrollern ist die Talas sehr unsensibel im Vergleich zur Coil. Hab ne weichere Feder drinn und was mit dem Ölviscositäten herumgestrickt. Für mich paßt das jetzt einwandfrei. Demnächst wird die auf 170mm gepimpt...


----------



## Rischar (1. April 2010)

Also ich finde die XT Laufräder sehe richtig gut aus!

Und nein Danke, aber Deetraks fahre ich selber. Für die Waden!


----------



## Lindy R8 (1. April 2010)

sind die Deetraks schwerer als die orig. Bontrager vom 2008er Remedy 8


----------



## Markpa (2. April 2010)

Ja. ca. 150gr.


----------



## Rischar (2. April 2010)

Jo, dafür aber 100 mal stabiler


----------



## hardcorehaude (2. April 2010)

bin im allgemeinen eh nicht so der einstellungsfreak - deswegen gilt, je weniger desto besser und wie du schon sagst, kann auch nicht so viel kaputt gehen 

die xt laufräder sparen ca. 180g zu den deetraks, sind aber auch viel schmäler und wahrscheinlich weniger stabil. für mich werden sie aber völlig ausreichen, da ich das bike eh nicht im park oder ähnlichem terrain bewegen will.
richar, noch ein satz deetraks auf ersatz könnten doch nicht schaden


----------



## Lindy R8 (2. April 2010)

was würden die Laufräder den kosten?


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. April 2010)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> bin im allgemeinen eh nicht so der einstellungsfreak - deswegen gilt, je weniger desto besser und wie du schon sagst, kann auch nicht so viel kaputt gehen
> 
> die xt laufräder sparen ca. 180g zu den deetraks, sind aber auch viel schmäler und wahrscheinlich weniger stabil. für mich werden sie aber völlig ausreichen, da ich das bike eh nicht im park oder ähnlichem terrain bewegen will.
> richar, noch ein satz deetraks auf ersatz könnten doch nicht schaden



Schönes Remedy 9 und was hast du für ne Bremse?

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (2. April 2010)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> richar, noch ein satz deetraks auf ersatz könnten doch nicht schaden



Gerne!
Dann übergebe sie bitte dem Osterhasen, der weiß, wo ich wohne... 
Wäre dieses Jahr mal etwas ausgewöhnliches im Korb neben Eiern und Schokolade


----------



## hardcorehaude (2. April 2010)

lindy, du hast eine pn.
es sind avid elixir r bremsen mit einer 203er & 185er scheibe. kann bei gelegenheit mal eine partlist erstellen ... wobei, mach ich gleich: trek remedy 9 rahmen, lyrik u-turn, easton havoc vorbau, reverese dh-race lenker, avid elixr r, sunline griffe, sram x-9 schaltung und trigger, xt umwerfer, xt laufräder, fat albert (noch), ks 950i, selle flite, truvativ stylo 2.2, wellgo mag ti pedale
nee rischar, dem osterhasen sind sie zu sperrig, da bleibt er lieber bei eiern und schoki ;-)


----------



## Erroll (2. April 2010)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> trek remedy 9 rahmen, lyrik u-turn, easton havoc vorbau, reverese dh-race lenker, avid elixr r, sunline griffe, sram x-9 schaltung und trigger, xt umwerfer, xt laufräder, fat albert (noch), ks 950i, selle flite, truvativ stylo 2.2, wellgo mag ti pedale


Fährst du ein Hardtail Alex? 
Da fehlen noch einige Parts!


----------



## hardcorehaude (2. April 2010)

ah, der dämpfer ist ein fox rp2! fehlt noch was?


----------



## Erroll (2. April 2010)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> ah, der dämpfer ist ein fox rp2! fehlt noch was?


Steuersatz, Kefü, Schläuche, Spacer, Schaltzughüllen, Kette und Kasette.


----------



## pedalix (3. April 2010)

Bin am überlegen mir den DT Swiss EX 1750 zu kaufen. Hab jetzt aber hier gelesen, dass es da wohl Probleme mit dem HR gab. Jetzt find ich aber nix darüber ob das auch geklappt hat. Haben die Umrüskits von DT Swiss ausgereicht? Oder brauch ich sonst noch was?


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. April 2010)

Geht wunderbar frag mal bikerdurden, der hat die Kombination. Alternative die Veltec V -two 
in weiß siehe meine Bilder.

Gruß marco


----------



## pedalix (3. April 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> ...in weiß siehe meine Bilder.
> Gruß marco



 sieht gut aus.

Danke für den Tipp. Hab gerade gesehen, den gibt's schon für 289 Euro und nur unwesentlich schwerer wie der DT Swiss. Bei dem DT Swiss müßte ich noch die roten Aufkleber entfernen, sonst passt das nicht.

Bist du zufrieden mit dem Veltec?


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. April 2010)

JA bin zufrieden mit denVeltec rollen super Sound der Nabe ist
auch geil und zu dem Preis unschlagbar. Bei Profilaufrad für 279 Euro gekauft.

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (3. April 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> ach ja, wenn jemand eine neue absenkbare sattelstütze mit remote
> *farblich absolut passend *zu den eloxierten teilen wie sattelklemme, schnellspanner,usw.
> für sein *remedy 2009 *sucht........dann bitte melden.sonst gibts die ja immer nur in schwarz rot....und das passt find ich zum remedy 8 z.b. nicht......



Hast Du die selber lackiert / eloxiert oder weg gebracht?

Gruß Mark


----------



## es geht auch an (3. April 2010)

Nein ist neu und original !!! 












Du kannst sie dir gern in meinen Bikemarktanzeigen anschauen, 
da hab ich mehrere Fotos davon .
Grüße


----------



## Markpa (3. April 2010)

Alles klar. Mich hätte interessiert ob ich die farbe wo anders bekomme. sozusagen RAL, oder so. na ja, muss mal zum lackierer


----------



## Obi-Wan (4. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche einen Remedy Rahmen in 17,5 bis Modelljahr 2009. Kann auch ohne Dämpfer sein. Wenn jemand was hat ...
Bitte meldet euch


----------



## Deleted 142482 (5. April 2010)

hallo,

ich brauche ein 3 fach kettenführung in weiss ohne bash guard. 

kann mir jemand was empfehlen ?

lg klaus


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. April 2010)

Obi-Wan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich suche einen Remedy Rahmen in 17,5 bis Modelljahr 2009. Kann auch ohne Dämpfer sein. Wenn jemand was hat ...
> Bitte meldet euch



Ciao Obi-Wan,

Stonebite in Sissach (Kanton Baselland, Schweiz) hat noch ein 17.5er Remedy 8 und ein 17.5er Remedy 7 aus dem Jahr 2009 im Laden stehen. Ruf doch mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (5. April 2010)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich brauche ein 3 fach kettenführung in weiss ohne bash guard.
> 
> ...



kann dir die 
shaman racing enduro empfehlen.
das schwarze metallstück hast du in null komma nix weiß lackiert(sprühdose).
musst nicht mal groß zerlegen........ 
kostet knapp 40 euro und funzt mit 3fach optimal am remedy.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aman-Racing-Enduro-Kettenfuehrung::10306.html


----------



## Lindy R8 (5. April 2010)

wie lange bleibt !!Kettenführung!! weiss??

Lohnt sich der Aufwand, von der sieht man sowieso nicht viel!?!


----------



## Rischar (5. April 2010)

Mein Kettenblatt ist sogar weiß... immer noch


----------



## mamo80 (6. April 2010)

hab mir für mein 7er jez mal eine slx 2fach kurbel mit bashguard bestellt. mal schaun wie sich das fährt, und ob es auch ohne führung geht. ein kollege fährt zumindest am Liteville auch 2fach ohne. 

neue thomson elite mit slr ist auch schon montiert, immer wieder schön sein bike ein wenig zu verfeinern! 

jez fehlt nur noch ein thomson x4 und vielleicht noch ein feiner lenker, der easton monkey lite dh würd mich schon sehr reizen...

oder was könnt ihr für einen lenker empfehlen? sollte min. 710mm breit sein und eher low rise!


nochwas: ich bin ja der stolze besitzer des Remedy´s mit der formschönen delle im unterrohr welches auf seite 7 gepostet wurde

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310461&page=7

fahr jez schon seit 1,5 jahren so rum und es hat sich zumindest oberflächlich nichts getan. mich stört es auch nicht, nur überleg ich mir ende der saison was neues zuzulegen, aber so ein ding im unterrohr wird sich bestimmt stark auf den preis niederschlagen denk ich. nun meine frage - meint ihr, dass man da was machen kann?


----------



## BikerDurden (6. April 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> oder was könnt ihr für einen lenker empfehlen? sollte min. 710mm breit sein und eher low rise!



ich kann dir den Sunline V1 in 19mm Rise empfehlen..hab ich selbst am 7er dran..und bin höchst zufrieden...


----------



## mhedder (6. April 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> nochwas: ich bin ja der stolze besitzer des Remedy´s mit der formschönen delle im unterrohr welches auf seite 7 gepostet wurde
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310461&page=7
> 
> fahr jez schon seit 1,5 jahren so rum und es hat sich zumindest oberflächlich nichts getan. mich stört es auch nicht, nur überleg ich mir ende der saison was neues zuzulegen, aber so ein ding im unterrohr wird sich bestimmt stark auf den preis niederschlagen denk ich. nun meine frage - meint ihr, dass man da was machen kann?



Wie Du ja bereits festgestellt hast, ist das wohl eher ein kosmetischer Fehler. 
Wenn es mein Rahmen wäre, würde ich mir aus einem Stück Thermoplaste einen Unterrohrschutz ausschneiden und über die Delle kleben. Dann passiert das ganze kein 2.mal und man sieht die Delle nicht mehr. 

Evtl. kann man auch den originalen Unterrohrschutz des 2010 Remedys verwenden...


----------



## hardcorehaude (6. April 2010)

lenkertechnisch:
den genannten sunline, reverese dh-race, truvativ boobar, in 700 den holzfeller wc ...
ich selbst fahr den reverse und bin zurfrieden mit! der holzfeller ist zwar 10mm kürzer, hat mir aber ebenfalls sehr gut gepasst und ist dazu noch recht günstig.


----------



## red-rabbit (7. April 2010)

700mm??? meiner is länger 

also: hier ein paar bilder meiner an und umbauen....es folgen noch dt-swiss ex1750 (muss ich gleich noch bei der post abholen.. )

Vorbau: Race Face Atlas AM (70mm)
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR (785mm  )
Kurbel:  Race Face Atlas FR (2fach mit Bashguard)
Bremscheibe vorn: 203mm
Schaltwerk: Shimano M772 GS (quasi: kurz)

















grüße, der hase ^^


----------



## Markpa (7. April 2010)

Servus! Habe mal wieder ein ungewönliches Phänomen mit meiner Lyrik 2-Step. Nachdem Ende letzten Jahres die 2010er 2-Step Technik eingebaut wurde funktionierte alles hervorragend. Das ist auch nach wie vor so. Allerdings höre ich jetzt beim einfedern zum absenken der Gabel ein deutlich metallisches Kratzen. Ebenso beim ausfedern bzw. wieder ausfahren. Das einfedern bei abgesenkter Gabel, als auch bei ausgefahrener Gabel verläuft reibungslos und ohne Geräusche. Nur bei dem einmaligen ein- bzw. ausfedern nachdem der 115<->1600mm Hebel betätigt wurde. Könnt Ihr mir folgen? Hat jemand dieses Problem schon mal gehabt? 

Frisch geputzt ist es ;-)


----------



## hardcorehaude (7. April 2010)

hey rabbit, die technik machts, nicht die länge 
hast echt tief in den geldbeutel gelangt und ein paar wirklich feine teile an dein radl geschraubt, aber um noch mal auf die länge zu sprechen zu kommen ... 785 sind schon ein wenig breit/lang/what ever - oder?
optisch, wie technisch machen die race face parts auf jeden fall einiges her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. April 2010)

so, meines wäre auch fertig und ist eingefahren


----------



## speedos (8. April 2010)

Wirklich schick geworden, die Revelation in weiß paßt optisch super zu der Rahmenfarbe   schon erstaunlich, was das ausmacht, wenn an einer Gabel nur dezent eloxierte Einstellknöpfe sind.
Könntest du mal eine Detailaufnahme der Kurbe hier einstellen? Mich interessieren diese Kurbeldecals...


----------



## mhedder (8. April 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> so, meines wäre auch fertig und ist eingefahren




Schick, Schick... Sehr stimmiger Aufbau. Was mich etwas stört ist der Flaschenhalter. Kommt am Remedy irgendwie nicht so toll.
Aber was solls "Form follows function"...

Kannst Du mal was zu deinem LRS sagen...?

Felgen sind wohl ZTR Flow in weiß aber der Rest... 
Hast Du die Laufräder selbst aufgebaut? Wenn ja, wie schwer waren die gepulverten Felgen...?

Grußn Marc


----------



## sramx9 (8. April 2010)

@ sharky 
sach mal - wat frisst deine Motion-Control Einheit eigentlich so ??? 
Und wie viel Pflege braucht sie ???


----------



## sharky (8. April 2010)

oha, so viele fragen....

- das bike wurde komplett umgebaut, nur eine rote hope sattelklemme fehlt noch. ggf roter ABP spanner
- die kurbel ist eine SLX mit XT blättern, aluschrauben und crankskins decals die ich zugeschnitten hab
- der LRS besteht aus pro II in rot, flow, CX ray und roten alunippeln, 1790g kpl (ca. 80g pulver)
- bremse blieb die elixir r carbon, eine CR hatte ich noch da, aber wäre zu bling-bling geworden
- die revelation macht sich sehr gut, die 20mm achse bringt ordentlich steifigkeit, die fox knöpfe fand ich :kotz:
- vorbau f149, lenker vector carbon, sattelstütze P6 carbon, sattel slr cx kevlar
- flaschenhalter saso carbon mit seitlichem zugriff, nicht schön, aber erforderlich für die kleine runde am abend
- pedale sind time atac

gewicht so wie es dasteht 12,28kg ohne trinkflasche 

@sram-x9
was meinst du mit "fressen" in bezug auf die MC einheit? pflege braucht sie keine, alle 2 jahre nachm öl gucken reicht

einziger wehrmutstropfen: 
am oberrohr hat es einen (wenn auch winzigen) lackfehler. sieht man kaum und auch nur, wenn das licht richtig fällt. sieht aus wie ein mondkrater, der klarlack hat sich etwas nach außen / oben weggeschoben. ob ich da einen stein beim hocheben aufm trail reingedrückt habe oder das trek-seitig gemacht wurde, weiß ich nicht. bedenklich find ich es nicht, ist winzig und müsste nur der lack sein. ich poste mal ein bild von der stelle, was ihr zu meint

lohnt es sich, das bike großflächig abzukleben? oder ist der lack robust? mein 8series HT sieht noch aus wie neu...


----------



## speedos (8. April 2010)

Das Gewicht ist schon ne Ansage... Kann mein Trümmer mit 14,5 kg fahrfertig nicht mithalten  Aber ist halt nen Enduro...

Hab bei mir am Anfang Großflächig den Rahmen mit Steinschlagschutzfolie abgeklebt. Ne Elende arbeit, aber fällt optisch kaum auf. Die Lackqualität finde ich nämlich eher bescheiden... Das Oberrohr ist leider schon ordentlich verschrammelt, bei dem glänzenden schwarz sticht das besonders ins Auge  Aber ist und bleibt halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.


----------



## sharky (8. April 2010)

mein 165mm enduro wiegt auch 14,7kg aber ist aus alu und hat eine lyrik drin 
das remedy war so nicht eingeplant, aber nachdem mein trance x rahmen auf garantie getauscht wurde und ich eh was mit mehr federweg und vor allem längerem oberrohr wollte, kam dann eben das remedy ins spiel. ist aber als all moutain gedacht, in den park will und werde ich damit nicht gehen, auch wenn sich der aufbau zum enduro eigentlich nur durch die 32er vs 35er gabel sowie den rahmen als hauptkriterien unterschieden


----------



## es geht auch an (8. April 2010)

bin zwar kein freund von folie,
aber der lack beim remedy fällt schon beim schief anschauen runter.....

wenn du also dem rahmen was gutes tun willst, dann kleb ihn ab.
ansonsten wird er sehr schnell straciatellafarben.....


----------



## speedos (8. April 2010)

Wenn ich mal ernsthaft Gewicht sparen will, kommt bei mir auch die Revelation ins Remedy 
Aber den Schritt würde ich erst gehen, wenn ich einen passenden Ersatz fürs grobe hätte. 
Laufräder kommen baldigst neu, die Bontrager sind Sackschwer und nicht besonders stabil  
Aber auch da wird der Focus auf stabilität gelegt, wenn die unter 1900g haben, bin ich zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (8. April 2010)

Sehr feines Bike! 

Die Hope-Klemme steht dem Remy übrigens sehr gut!  Wobei sie bei mir vom Farbton leider nicht ganz mit den Spacern und Lagerdeckel vom FSA-Steuersatz harmoniert. Daher werd ich den LRS wohl auch eher konservativ in schwarz ordern. 



sharky schrieb:


> lohnt es sich, das bike großflächig abzukleben? oder ist der lack robust? mein 8series HT sieht noch aus wie neu...



Im Dunstkreis der Kette würd ich schon was machen. Die Sitzstrebe, die Unterseite der Kettenstrebe vor dem Hauptlager und die ISCG-Aufnahme haben bei mir schon etwas gelitten. Hab ich mittlerweile auch abgeklebt.


----------



## sharky (8. April 2010)

so, anbei ein paar schnappschüsse des eindrucks oben aufm oberrohr. ich hoffe, ihr teilt meine meinung, dass es sich hierbei nur um eine kleine macke im klarlack handelt. wie dick ist der eigentlich? macht nen recht dicken, weichen eindruck?! ich hatte ja noch überlegt, ob ich das oberrohr abklebe, aber nee... naja, 1m 360µm starke folie ist geordert


----------



## sharky (8. April 2010)

na also bei so viel lob muss ich mal noch ein paar gescheite, größere und weniger stark belichtete bilder einstellen. danke für die vielen komplimente 



speedos schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal ernsthaft Gewicht sparen will, kommt bei mir auch die Revelation ins Remedy


 wenn die noch mission control hätte wie die lyrik und man keine parks schwerpunktmäßig mit heimsuchen wollte, was doch nach was dickerem schreit, würd ich da auch keine sekunde zögern. dann wäre sie die kompletteste gabel aufm dem markt. aber auch so wie sie jetzt ist als all mountain gabel ne wucht. hab sie noch mit öl anständig versorgt, geht supersahnig! vor allem ist sie extrem linear und hat erst auf den letzten 30mm dann eine spürbare endprogression gegen durchschläge. kein vergleich zur alten 426er, die den federweg nicht nutzte und durchsackte



> Laufräder kommen baldigst neu, die Bontrager sind Sackschwer und nicht besonders stabil
> Aber auch da wird der Focus auf stabilität gelegt, wenn die unter 1900g haben, bin ich zufrieden...


naja, die 28 speichen haben mir auch nicht grad vertrauen eingeflößt aber der rhythm pro bei mir wog nur 60g mehr als der LRS den ich jetzt drin hab. rein gewichtstechnisch war das upgrade natürlich für den ... aber qualitativ und optisch natürlich garnicht anders vorstellbar


----------



## sramx9 (8. April 2010)

@ sharky 
Ich meinte eher das Bild zu deiner Anzeige im Bikemarkt 

@ all
keine Ahnung was ihr alles mit euren Laufrädern und dem Lack macht ???
und ich bin weder ein Leichtgewicht, noch zimmperlich....

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## sharky (8. April 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ sharky
> Ich meinte eher das Bild zu deiner Anzeige im Bikemarkt



oh, sorry, meine glaskugel ist in der waschanlage


----------



## BigHit66 (8. April 2010)

.... bin jetzt auch erst mal fertig - na ja, die rote Überwufmutter der Sattelstüzte stört irgendwie noch  ..egal werde das gute Wetter heute noch ausnützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red-rabbit (8. April 2010)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> hey rabbit, die technik machts, nicht die länge
> hast echt tief in den geldbeutel gelangt und ein paar wirklich feine teile an dein radl geschraubt, aber um noch mal auf die länge zu sprechen zu kommen ... 785 sind schon ein wenig breit/lang/what ever - oder?
> optisch, wie technisch machen die race face parts auf jeden fall einiges her!



jepp, du hast recht, es ist SEHR gewöhnungsbedurftig mit der länge, aber wenn er zu lang ist und stört werd ich ihn wohl nach der saison kürzen.aber mir sagte jemand: "hey,probiers aus, du wirst sehen, es ist geil."
naja, abgesägt is schnell^^ 

grüße, der hase...^^


----------



## Remedy8 (8. April 2010)

Servus, liebe Remedy-Gemeinde!

Ich werd´verrückt: hier ist ha richtig Leben in der Bude... mit geilen Bildern und allem anderen, was dazu gehört! Weiter so und allzeit gute Fahrt!

Grüße Kristian


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. April 2010)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> .... bin jetzt auch erst mal fertig - na ja, die rote Überwufmutter der Sattelstüzte stört irgendwie noch  ..egal werde das gute Wetter heute noch ausnützen



Was sind das für LAufräder?


----------



## speedos (8. April 2010)

Steht doch fett drauf.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, die ZTR Flow...

@ Bighit, wäre wahrscheinlich dezenter geworden, wenn du ne schwarze Klemme genommen hättest. Dann würde das Gold der Klemme und das Rot der i950 nicht so rausstechen...
Wenn in diesem Leben noch meine Hopeklemme kommt, kann ich mal nen Bild hier einstellen. Aber am liebsten wäre mit auch, die roten Eloxalteile wären schwarz... Vielleicht bring ich die Teile zum Eloxieren, hab aber bedenken, wenn mal was an der ach so ausgereiften KS kaputt geht. Sehen die bestimmt nicht gerne, wenn man an der Stütze was verändert hat...


----------



## hardcorehaude (8. April 2010)

@hase: stimmt abgesägt ist schnell, aber vielleicht taugts dir ja auch so!
@bighit66: bis auf den weißen bashguard gefällt mir dein radl super! übrigens kann man beim bash locker mal 50-80g sparen. habe meinen gegen einen aus alu getauscht und ca. 70g eingespart ... für weight-weenies halt


----------



## BigHit66 (8. April 2010)

@Sushi1976
ist der hier im Forum schon diskutierte "Fun Works 3Way Pro NoTubes ZTR Flow Laufradsatz" - fahre ihn im Augenblick noch mit Schlauch, werde aber in den nächsten Tagen mit dem "NoTubes Tubeless Kit" auf schlauchlos umrüsten (fahre lieber mit weniger Druck aber mehr Grip).

@speedos
mit der Klemme u. der Überwurfmutter hast Du Recht, da bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden - ein Kumpel von mit hat vor kurzer Zeit das Alugehäuse seiner Selbstbau-Lampe eloxiert. Werde ihn mal fragen ob er das auch in den gewünschten Farben hinbekommen würde.

@hardcorehaude
danke - hatte vorher einen schwarzen Bashguard dran, da gefällt mir der Weiße jetzt besser - ist aber natürlich Geschmacksache. Mit dem Gewicht hast Du Recht, ein dünnerer Alu-Bashguard würde einiges bringen, habe nur keinen zu einem vernünftigen Preis in weiß gefunden


----------



## thomas.h (8. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mich mit dem Thread schon intensiv beschäftigt, aber noch keine konkrete Antwort auf folgende Frage gefunden:
Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen Remedy 09 und Remedy 2010? 
Das 10er ist mehr Allmountain vermarktet, ok gut. Aber worauf stützt sich das? Hauptsächlich auf die 10mm weniger Federweg an der Front? Im Heck sinds jetzt ja 150mm, vorher warens 156mm. Geometrie kommt mir auch relativ ähnlich vor. 
Lohnt sich für den Enduristen das 2009er - oder unterscheidet sichs mit einer anderen Gabel vom 2010er auch nicht wirklich?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## hardcorehaude (8. April 2010)

in weiß und alu wirds dann tatsächlich schwierig - aber im grunde ists auch egal, wenn dir der weiße gefällt, dann lass in dran!

dachte dass 2009er hat auch 150mm hinten?! hab mir schon mal das 2010er im laden angeschaut, konnte keinen unterschied feststellen ...  wird, so denke ich, nun nur als am vermarktet, um das scratch zu pushen. - denken heist allerdings nicht wissen -
für einen enduristen spricht eigentlich auch nichts gegen eine 150er gabel, solange diese gut funktioniert!


----------



## benda (8. April 2010)

@thomas:

laut trek bicycle store münchen sind die 2009er und 2010er Rahmen identisch. Der leichte Unterschied in der Geometrie kommt alleine wegen des durch die 150er Gabel veränderten Lenkwinkels. Fox 36 oder Lyrik rein und alles ist wieder beim alten.


----------



## thomas.h (8. April 2010)

benda schrieb:


> @thomas:
> 
> laut trek bicycle store münchen sind die 2009er und 2010er Rahmen identisch. Der leichte Unterschied in der Geometrie kommt alleine wegen des durch die 150er Gabel veränderten Lenkwinkels. Fox 36 oder Lyrik rein und alles ist wieder beim alten.



Ah cool, vielen Dank.
Ich hatte nämlich ebenfalls den Eindruck, dass das Scratch gepusht werden solle.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Laden überreden, mir die Gabel auszutauschen, da ich unbedingt von Luft wegkommen möchte...

Vielen Dank!

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (8. April 2010)

2010 Remedy,
änderer Dämpfer, anderer Rockerlink, anderes ABP System nämlich das schmaller bauende APB Race....ein paar kleine unterschiede......


----------



## socoms (8. April 2010)

clemson schrieb:


> 2010 Remedy,
> änderer Dämpfer, anderer Rockerlink, anderes ABP System nämlich das schmaller bauende APB Race....ein paar kleine unterschiede......


 

Durch diese "Paar kleinen Unterschiede" hat sich aber die Geometrie nicht geändert! 36er Gabel rein und Ihr sitz auf nem 2009er


----------



## thomas.h (8. April 2010)

Wie siehts mit dem Hinterbau aus, arbeitet der spürbar anders?

Und noch eine blöde Frage: Tauschen Shops an Fertigrädern auch mal die Gabel aus? Oder muss ich die Gabel zusätzlich kaufen und hab dann 2 herumliegen?

Grüße


----------



## Lindy R8 (8. April 2010)

da die räder schon beinahe fertig montiert zum händler kommen, ist der gabelschaft schon gekürzt und deshalb wird dir kein händler die gabel einfach gegen eine andere austauschen!! du wirst die wunschgabel kaufen müssen und die vorhandene kannst ja danach selbst verkaufen.


----------



## clemson (8. April 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem Hinterbau aus, arbeitet der spürbar anders?
> 
> Und noch eine blöde Frage: Tauschen Shops an Fertigrädern auch mal die Gabel aus? Oder muss ich die Gabel zusätzlich kaufen und hab dann 2 herumliegen?
> 
> Grüße



aus meiner sicht würde das verhalten des hinterbaus in kombination mit dem neuen drcv dämpfer nochmals harmonischer als es vorher schon wahr....das liegt aber primär am dämpfer.......
arbeiten ja schließlich ein paar fähige leute dran die wissen was sie tuen
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Inside-Treks-Suspension-R-and-D-Lab,1758/sspomer,2


----------



## thomas.h (8. April 2010)

Ok, damit war zu rechnen. 
Leider hab i mit dem selbst verkaufen sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, i bring mein Zeug sehr selten los. Das Risiko, monatelang auf einer für mich unbrauchbaren, aber von mir teuer bezahlten Gabel herumzusitzen, behagt mir gar nicht.

Grüße


----------



## hardcorehaude (8. April 2010)

ich würe einfach mal nachfragen - evtl. tauschen sie dir die gabel ja gegen einen aufpreis aus. andererseits würde ich das bike erstmal probefahren, vielleicht taugt dir ja die geo mit der 150er gabel so gut, dass du gar keine ander möchtest. 
die gabel zu verkaufen sollte bei realistischer preisvorstellung (50-60% des uvp) auch nicht so das problem sein ... zur not halt ab in die e-bucht damit.


----------



## red-rabbit (9. April 2010)

alloa...zum klug*******n:

ein unterschied gibt es auch noch: das 2010er hat ISCG-aufnahme (für hammerschmidt-interessenten)

grüße
der hase


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. April 2010)

red-rabbit schrieb:


> alloa...zum klug*******n:
> 
> ein unterschied gibt es auch noch: das 2010er hat ISCG-aufnahme (für hammerschmidt-interessenten)
> 
> ...



Jetzt haben wir bald alle Unterschiede gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (9. April 2010)

wurde schon der Lack genannt? der ist ja auch anders an den 2010ner Modellen


----------



## Snipy78 (9. April 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Ok, damit war zu rechnen.
> Leider hab i mit dem selbst verkaufen sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, i bring mein Zeug sehr selten los. Das Risiko, monatelang auf einer für mich unbrauchbaren, aber von mir teuer bezahlten Gabel herumzusitzen, behagt mir gar nicht.
> 
> Grüße



Na und ich würde gern eine 150mm Luft gabel statt meiner U-Turn Lyrik haben wollen


----------



## Trekyy (9. April 2010)

Hallo Leute

Geil das es hier so viele remeys gibt hab noch keins in Berlin sichten 

können und kamm mir immer ganz einsam vor 

ich muß öl nach kippen in meine lyrik welches empfehlt ihr 

gruß


----------



## Houschter (9. April 2010)

Ich verwende bei meinen Füchsen 7,5er Gabelöl von Motorex. 

Mach dich aber vorher schlau, was in der Gabel für eine Ölsorte drin ist. Mit der falschen Viskosität veränderst du die Gabelperformance.


----------



## Trekyy (9. April 2010)

danke 

weiß denn jemand was für öl in der lyrik von werk aus  ist ?


----------



## Erroll (9. April 2010)

Trekyy schrieb:


> weiß denn jemand was für öl in der lyrik von werk aus  ist ?


5er (Pit Stop) Rock Shox Öl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (9. April 2010)

Richtig... 112 ml 5er Öl. Nicht zu vergessen, unten kommt auch noch je Gabelholm 15 ml 15er Öl. Alternativ tut es da auch handelsübliches Motoröl für PKW´s...


----------



## sharky (10. April 2010)

Trekyy schrieb:


> danke
> 
> weiß denn jemand was für öl in der lyrik von werk aus  ist ?



dämpfung oder schmierung?


----------



## Erroll (10. April 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> dämpfung oder schmierung?



Ich bin automatisch von der Dämpfung ausgegangen. Aber berechtigte Frage.


----------



## sharky (10. April 2010)

darin kommen 112ml des 5w RS öls, wie erwähnt, zum einsatz. aber du kannst auch andere öle mit den selben viskositätswerten nehmen. wichtig ist, dass du nicht nach dem "5w" sondern nacn den cst werten guckst, dann kannst auch anderes öl nehmen. oder einfach das originale  

was sich bewährt hat, ist, den ölstand um einige ml abzusenken, wirkt sich auf die funktion des mission control sehr positiv aus. vor allem der unterschied zwischen den einzelnen klicks beim verstellen ist dann definierter. auch eine 50:50 mischung aus 5w und 2,5w RS öl hat sich bewährt, da die gabel oft etwas überdämpft ist. findest auch alles im secrets of mission control thread.


----------



## speedos (10. April 2010)

Den Tip von dir mit dem Absenken des Ölstands und das Mischen von 2,5er und 5er Öl hab ich auch schon umgesetzt. Jetzt funktioniert die Lyrik so, wie ich mir das vorstelle 
Mal ne ne andere frage, spiele mit dem Gedanken, meine Lyrik mit einer Distanzhülse von 10mm auf 170mm Federweg zu pimpen. Muß der Ölstand dementsprechend angepaßt werden oder nicht?!


----------



## Deleted 142482 (12. April 2010)

Hi

Meine Avid jucy carbon quietscht mit den originalbelägen bei nässe extrem.

Kann mir jemand andere beläge empfehlen ?

lg klaus


----------



## Obi-Wan (12. April 2010)

Hi,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. in den nächsten Tagen kommt mein remedy rahmen von 2009. ich möchte einen Vivid einbauen und bräuchte die maßen für die Dämpferbuchsen und welchen Tune für den Dämpfer benötigt wird.
danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. April 2010)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Meine Avid jucy carbon quietscht mit den originalbelägen bei nässe extrem.
> 
> ...




Hi Klaus,

ich habe für meine Avid Juicy 5 jetzt Trickstuff S Beläge bestellt, sollten morgen bei mir sein!!
Ansonsten kann ich swissstop noch empfehlen!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Marco


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. April 2010)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Meine Avid jucy carbon quietscht mit den originalbelägen bei nässe extrem.
> 
> ...



So meine Trickstuff S Beläge sind vor zwei Stunden gekommen und ich werde Sie die Tage mal einbauen und berichten

Gruss MArco


----------



## Markpa (12. April 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Servus! Habe mal wieder ein ungewönliches Phänomen mit meiner Lyrik 2-Step. Nachdem Ende letzten Jahres die 2010er 2-Step Technik eingebaut wurde funktionierte alles hervorragend. Das ist auch nach wie vor so. Allerdings höre ich jetzt beim einfedern zum absenken der Gabel ein deutlich metallisches Kratzen. Ebenso beim ausfedern bzw. wieder ausfahren. Das einfedern bei abgesenkter Gabel, als auch bei ausgefahrener Gabel verläuft reibungslos und ohne Geräusche. Nur bei dem einmaligen ein- bzw. ausfedern nachdem der 115<->1600mm Hebel betätigt wurde. Könnt Ihr mir folgen? Hat jemand dieses Problem schon mal gehabt?
> 
> Frisch geputzt ist es ;-)



Sharky, hast Du vielleicht einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (18. April 2010)

Was los hier.....?
seit ihr alle unterwegs mit dem Remedy und vergesst zu schreiben;-)


----------



## sharky (18. April 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Sharky, hast Du vielleicht einen Tipp?



ja - einschicken! so geräusche können bei so systemen durchaus normal sein, meine durolux hatte das auch. bei 2step bin ich aber nicht so drin, da man das ding eh nicht so wirklich selbst richten kann / soll / will. daher weiss ich nicht genau, was die ursache ist, liegt aber wohl am absenkmechanismus. denke sowas ist in den RS threads über lyrik und 2 step besser aufgehoben als hier


----------



## theworldburns (18. April 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Sharky, hast Du vielleicht einen Tipp?



nein, aber ich. sicher dasss es metallisch ist? ich vermute eher nicht. da sind keine sich bewegenden metallteile im spiel. 
aber was passiert genau? du hast ein recht großes ölvolumen welches beim absenken bzw. ausfahren durch ein wirklich sehr kleines ventil in der topkappe gepresst wird. solang die gabel gabel wie gewünscht, ohne widerstand, absenkt und ausfährt würde ich mir keine gedanken machen. das geräusch dabei ist wirklich ein bisschen komisch - bei mir war in etwa ein sehr oder "schlurp"-ton 

grüße und happy trails bei diesem geilen wetter


----------



## red-rabbit (18. April 2010)

juuhuuuu.....
heute erster ruppigerer ausritt mit dem remedy, saugeil......ich hab dauergrinsen...
nur andere,griffigere reifen, und n bissl weniger luft in die gabel, dann iss top.

ich hoff ihr wart bei dem tollen wetter auch alle fleißig am biken....

grüße
der hase


----------



## Rischar (18. April 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Was los hier.....?
> seit ihr alle unterwegs mit dem Remedy und vergesst zu schreiben;-)



Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen vom Schatz getrennt, weil ich jetzt in Marne im hohen Norden bin und es hier echt NULL Berge gibt  
Das Remedy wurde durch ein Rennrad ersetzt


----------



## Houschter (18. April 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die 3x9-Fahrer:

schlägt bei euch die Kette auch so lautstark und heftig wenn's mal bissel ruppiger wird? 
Kommt mir beim R irgendwie deutlich extremer vor als bei meinem alten Fully.


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. April 2010)

Ja bei mir auch und ich überlege mir gerade ne Kettenführung zu montieren für 3fach..


----------



## sharky (18. April 2010)

das ding ballert bei mir hauptsächlich auf das querblech zw. den leitblechen des umwerfers
liegt aber eher an der kettenposition als am bike, auch wenn es mir am remedy auch stark auffällt


----------



## Houschter (19. April 2010)

Ja, den Umwerfer hab ich auch schon im Verdacht. Zudem sieht man an der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe unmittelbar vor dem Hauptlager das Werk der Kette deutlichst. Hab das alles mit BW-Panzertape abgeklebt, nicht schön aber wirksam.
Kettenführung hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, iss nur die Frage welche. Die "Dreist" schaut mir ganz brauchbar aus, hat aber keine ISCG-Option. Gibt's gute (schaltbare) Alternativen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (19. April 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ja, den Umwerfer hab ich auch schon im Verdacht. Zudem sieht man an der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe unmittelbar vor dem Hauptlager das Werk der Kette deutlichst. Hab das alles mit BW-Panzertape abgeklebt, nicht schön aber wirksam.
> Kettenführung hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, iss nur die Frage welche. Die "Dreist" schaut mir ganz brauchbar aus, hat aber keine ISCG-Option. Gibt's gute (schaltbare) Alternativen?



Ich denke an diese hier:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aman-Racing-Enduro-Kettenfuehrung::10306.html

Gruss Marco


----------



## speedos (19. April 2010)

Also von ner 3-Fach KeFü hab ich mich schnell verabschiedet. Zu teuer und schwer. Die Shaman soll wegen der Umlenkrolle relativ laut sein. 
Ich hab die Stinger, gibt es für kleines Geld und verrichtet nach etwas Einstellarbeit im Zusammenspiel mit 20/36 vorne tadellos seine Dienst 
Das große Kettenblatt hab ich bis jetzt nach gut 500km noch nicht vermisst. Noch ein Vorteil ist die erhöhte Bodenfreiheit bei der Überquerung von Hindernissen oder in verblockten Passagen. Leider hat mein schöner Bashguard optisch darunter schon schwer gelitten, aber da für ist der ja auch da 
Das geschepper vom Umwerfer ist logischer Weise immer noch vorhanden, aber die Kettenschläge auf die Kettenstrebe sind Geschichte. Das Abspringen der Kette in ruppigen Passagen zum Glück auch...


----------



## sramx9 (19. April 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen vom Schatz getrennt, weil ich jetzt in Marne im hohen Norden bin und es hier echt NULL Berge gibt
> Das Remedy wurde durch ein Rennrad ersetzt



Sehr vernünftig 
Immer schön im Gegenwind fahren 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## BigHit66 (19. April 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Also von ner 3-Fach KeFü hab ich mich schnell verabschiedet. Zu teuer und schwer. Die Shaman soll wegen der Umlenkrolle relativ laut sein.
> Ich hab die Stinger, gibt es für kleines Geld und verrichtet nach etwas Einstellarbeit im Zusammenspiel mit 20/36 vorne tadellos seine Dienst



@ speedos
fahre bisher noch 22/36 vorne - könntest Du mir den Hersteller/Typ der 20er Kettenblatts nennen, könnte vorne auch noch was Kleineres vertragen - habe zwar schon selbst (kurz) gesucht aber noch nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## franzam (19. April 2010)

guckst du hier:
http://www.mountain-goat.de/


----------



## speedos (19. April 2010)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> @ speedos
> fahre bisher noch 22/36 vorne - könntest Du mir den Hersteller/Typ der 20er Kettenblatts nennen, könnte vorne auch noch was Kleineres vertragen - habe zwar schon selbst (kurz) gesucht aber noch nichts passendes gefunden.




Hab blödsinn geschrieben, hab auch noch ein 22er Kettenblatt montiert 
Aber ein 20er Kettenblatt könnte manchmal nicht verkehrt sein...
Link dazu hast du ja jetzt von franzam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (19. April 2010)

Meine neuen Laufräder sind heute gekommen. 

Habe mir ja die Hope Naben mit CX Ray und ZTR Flow aufbauen lassen, beim Ortsansässigen.

War natürlich gleich mal ne Runde fahren. Sind echt gut. Gefühlt ein wenig steifer, wobei ich mir das jetzt auch nicht mit aller Gewalt einreden will , aber auf jeden Fall leichter. Die Laufräder haben 1717gr. gewogen. Mit Felgenband und XT Kassette waren sie somit ca. 400gr. leichter als die Rhythm Comp. mit SRAM Kassette. Das spürt man schon. Der Sound ist sehr geil! 

Kann sie nur jedem empfehlen.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. April 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Meine neuen Laufräder sind heute gekommen.
> 
> Habe mir ja die Hope Naben mit CX Ray und ZTR Flow aufbauen lassen, beim Ortsansässigen.
> 
> ...



Wo bleiben die Bilder Mark

Gruss Marco


----------



## Markpa (19. April 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Bilder Mark
> 
> Gruss Marco



Kommen noch, versprochen


----------



## sharky (19. April 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Habe mir ja die Hope Naben mit CX Ray und ZTR Flow aufbauen lassen, beim Ortsansässigen.



die hab ich auch


----------



## BigHit66 (19. April 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> guckst du hier:
> http://www.mountain-goat.de/



Super - danke!!!


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. April 2010)

@ all R7 Fahrer

bei meiner Juicy 5 ist der Sattel hinten fest, es geht nur noch ein Kolben raus....
Kann man so was reparieren, oder benötige ich nen neuen Sattel?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Tambosie (20. April 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die 3x9-Fahrer:
> 
> schlägt bei euch die Kette auch so lautstark und heftig wenn's mal bissel ruppiger wird?
> Kommt mir beim R irgendwie deutlich extremer vor als bei meinem alten Fully.



Ist mir bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt (R8 2009) auch sofort aufgefallen!
Habe mir dann aus einem Gummi Kettenstrebenschutz ein Stück abgeschnitten, auf die Länge zwischen Neoschutz und Hauptlager, und diesen dann mittels zweier  Kabelbinder befestigt.
Funktioniert jetzt schon seit mindestens 1000 km. Kein klappern des Kettenschlagens mehr und die Kettenstrebe ist auch vor Karies geschützt!


----------



## es geht auch an (20. April 2010)

@sharky: wie schon öfters hier erwähnt, kann ich die shaman enduro kefü für 3fach kurbel wärmstens empfehlen. um die leitrolle noch etwas isolierband und das ding surrt nur noch wie ein leises kätzchen....
lediglich am umwerfer schlägt jetzt noch ab und zu die kette an, aber das  im absolut erträglichem maße.

@sushi1976 
bremsbeläge raus. bremse VORSICHTIG ziehen , die kolben vorsichtg und nur ein stückchen(1-2mm) rausdrücken. wenn jetzt nur ein kolben rauskommt, dann diesen mit reifenheber zurückdrücken und feste draufhalten,während du dann nochmal vorsichtig die bremse ziehst. jetzt müsste sich der kolben auf der anderen seite bewegen und raus kommen. dann einfach beide kolben zurückdrücken und testen. die kolben noch ein paar mal hin und her bewegen, um sie wieder richtig gängig zu machen und gut ist's.
evtl noch neue beläge.


----------



## paul.lahner (21. April 2010)

hab ich selber gebaut! einfach,leicht,effektiv!
falls jemand interesse hat,melden....


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. April 2010)

mal ne Frage wieviel Luftdruck Fahrt ihr in euren Dämpfern ?
Egal ob rp2 oder rp23. Ich fahre momentan 11 bar bei 80kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. April 2010)

14,5 bei 102 + klamotten


----------



## Markpa (21. April 2010)

150psi bei 80kg + Klamotten


----------



## es geht auch an (21. April 2010)

@ sushi1976
sag hab ich genau nach sag-o-meter(war dabei) eingestellt, weiß grad nicht genau die psi........

und geht die bremse wieder?

@paul.lahner
sieht fast so aus wie die shaman....würde sie aber noch etwas nach oben justieren, um mehr spannung auf die kette zu bringen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. April 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @ sushi1976
> sag hab ich genau nach sag-o-meter(war dabei) eingestellt, weiß grad nicht genau die psi........
> 
> und geht die bremse wieder?
> ...



Ja danke die Bremse geht wieder danke für den Tip!!


----------



## mhedder (22. April 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @paul.lahner
> sieht fast so aus wie die shaman....würde sie aber noch etwas nach oben justieren, um mehr spannung auf die kette zu bringen.



Ich würde sagen, sieht viel besser aus, als die Shaman. 
Die Shaman (fahre selbst eine) hat beim Remedy die Nachteil, dass man sie auf Grund der Form der Kettenstrebe nicht weit genug nach oben schieben kann. (ist eine einfache gerade Carbonplatte) 
Das Problem hat man mit der Führung von paul.lahner nicht, da diese an der entscheidenden Stelle nach oben weg geht.
Die Shaman funktioniert bei mir jetzt schon seit ca. 3000km, wenn ich was neues kaufen würde, würde ich das allerdings berücksichtigen...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Tambosie (22. April 2010)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> hab ich selber gebaut! einfach,leicht,effektiv!
> falls jemand interesse hat,melden....



Funktioniert die bei allen drei Kettenblättern?
Klemmung über die Verschraubung der Lagerschalen?


----------



## es geht auch an (22. April 2010)

@ mhedder
also bei mir kann ich die leitrolle definitv höher stellen als lahner auf dem foto.
und somit auch mehr spannung auf die kette bringen.
ohne das etwas am rahmen des remedys anstößt.foto folgt bei gelegenheit.
aber die von lahner müsste ja auch noch nach oben verstellbar sein......
also ich denke, die schenken sich beide nix.



@tambosie
funktioniert bei allen 3 kettenblättern.klemmung wie du vermutet hast über lagerschalen.


----------



## mhedder (22. April 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @ mhedder
> also bei mir kann ich die leitrolle definitv höher stellen als lahner auf dem foto.
> und somit auch mehr spannung auf die kette bringen.
> ohne das etwas am rahmen des remedys anstößt.foto folgt bei gelegenheit.
> ...



Da hab ich mich wohl undeutlich ausgedrückt... Höher als auf dem Bild geht auf jeden Fall. 
Ich fahre aber 2fach (22-36) und da könnte die Rolle ruhig etwas höher stehen. Ich finde auf dem Bild sieht man deutlich, dass die Rolle jetzt schon fast an die Querstrebe Kettenstrebe anschlägt. Da die Shaman gerade ist, kommt die Rollo dabei nochmal wesentlich tiefer... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. April 2010)

Wer hat von euch Probleme mit Ghost Shifting? Bei mir tritt das 
zurzeit häufiger auf!!
Jemand ne Lösung dafür

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (23. April 2010)

Mahlzeit,

als erstes würde ich mal die Schaltzüge reinigen und leicht ölen und dann wieder mit ausreichend Zugspannung montieren. Meine waren nach dem Winter schon ordentlich verschmockt...
In letzter Zeit mal nen Abflug gehabt? Hatte mal solche Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk, weil das Schaltauge nach einem Abflug verbogen war.


----------



## es geht auch an (23. April 2010)

ja,könnte ein verbogenes schaltauge sein.....
evtl zugspannung wieder etwas erhöhen,bzw schaltung justieren.
wie schauen denn dein leit-bzw schaltröllchen aus? sind die stark abgenutzt bzw dreckig?
hast du eine kefü montiert?kann manchmal auch das problem sein....


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. April 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> als erstes würde ich mal die Schaltzüge reinigen und leicht ölen und dann wieder mit ausreichend Zugspannung montieren. Meine waren nach dem Winter schon ordentlich verschmockt...
> In letzter Zeit mal nen Abflug gehabt? Hatte mal solche Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk, weil das Schaltauge nach einem Abflug verbogen war.



Danke werde deinen Ratschlag mal befolgen und die Züge mal reinigen
bzw leicht ölen!!
Beim einstellen der Schaltung bin ich nicht wirklich fit und mit dem Sram
Schaltwerk kenne ich mich nicht aus....
Abflug hat ich keinen und wenn es nichts hilft, bringe ich es mal zum Trek Store nach München zum durchchecken.
Wie gesagt mein rechter X0 Trigger geht ziemlich streng, da stimmt
eventuell auch was nicht...

Gruss Marco


----------



## es geht auch an (23. April 2010)

also wenn der trigger schwergängig ist, liegts ziemlich sicher am zug.
der ist wahrscheinlich ordentlich dreckig/rostig.
mit öl kannst du erstmal den zug wieder etwas gängiger machen,
wirst aber um einen schaltzug wechsel früher oder später nicht herum kommen.

es gibt noch so ein spezial mittel extra für verdreckte züge von tiptop glaub ich.
das wirkt oft wahre wunder, kann ich dir auch empfehlen.damit spart man sich evtl einen wechsel des zugs.


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. April 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> also wenn der trigger schwergängig ist, liegts ziemlich sicher am zug.
> der ist wahrscheinlich ordentlich dreckig/rostig.
> mit öl kannst du erstmal den zug wieder etwas gängiger machen,
> wirst aber um einen schaltzug wechsel früher oder später nicht herum kommen.
> ...



Danke ich werde mir dieses Pflegemittel mal besorgen

Gruss Marco


----------



## JLS (24. April 2010)

Hi alle zusammen!

Ich lese dieses Thema jetzt schon gut nen Jahr mit und habe mir heute endlich mal den Ruck gegeben und mich auch im IBC angemeldet ; )

Bin seit letztem Sommer auch stolzer Besitzer eines 09er Remedy 7 und fahr es nur so oft wies geht aus, das Bike muss man einfach lieben - da erzähl ich euch ja nichts neues.... Hab durch das Forum hier schon wertvolle Tipps fürs Bike bekommen, demnächst stehen dann auch ein paar Umbauarbeiten an...

Bei dem tollen Wetter heute hab ich mir mal auf schnelle die Camera von meiner Schwester geschnappt und mich ein wenig in der HDR Fotografie geübt, leider noch nix dolles bei rausgekommen, trotzdem hier mein Remedy: 


 

 

 



Nach den Umbauten gibts dann auch noch mehr und schönere Fotos ; )

Grüße vom neuen Mitglied in der Remedy Gemeinde,

der Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humpjumper (24. April 2010)

Hallo,

bei meinem Remedy 8 liegen zwei SAGMETER bei.
Der eine zeigt einen Einstellbereich von 20 - 25 % an und 
der ander einen von 25 - 35 % an. 
Dämpfer ist der Fox DRCV RP2.
Welcher SAGMETER ist nun der richtige für das Remedy 8 und welcher Prozentwert
sollte für Touren mit mittelschweren Geländeanforderungen angestrebt werden ?

Gruß Humpjumper


----------



## Houschter (25. April 2010)

humpjumper schrieb:


> Welcher SAGMETER ist nun der richtige für das Remedy 8



Beide! Einer iss für die Gabel und einer für den Dämpfer.


----------



## hosenmatz (25. April 2010)

Mein Remedy ist seit Mittwoch auch endlich da.
Für richtige Fotos gabs noch keine Zeit, ich mußte soviel fahren 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## infectious (25. April 2010)

Endlich bin ich auch Mitglied im Remedy-Club!

Bisher fahr ich ein Canyon Yellowstone XC Hardtail und ein Transalp24 Allmountain Fully mit Revelation U-Turn 130mm. Aber wenn man bei gleichem Gewicht ein Enduro haben kann...

2 Favoriten hatte ich: das Lapierre Spicy 516 und das 2009er (das "Echte" ) Trek Remedy 8. Das Spicy bin ich probegefahren und war sehr angetan, aber letztendlich hat das Remedy das Rennen gemacht, das ich gebraucht günstig und in super Zustand bekommen hab. Außerdem ist es das Schönere der beiden 

Erster Eindruck nach Haustrailrunde: es fährt sich erstaunlich straff, kein Einsinken o.ä. aber unglaubliche Reserven bei Hindernissen. Es schluckt Wurzeln und Steine einfach weg. Wenn man die Gabel absenkt fühlt es sich fast an wie das Hardtail, also auch bergauf absolut überzeugend. Auf den Trails ist es unglaublich wendig (in 17,5).
Ich bin begeistert!

Woran ich mich noch gewöhnen muss sind die XT-Bremsen. Die Louise vom Transalp packt zwar bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten nicht so hart zu, hat aber einen deutlich definierteren Bremspunkt und man braucht deutlich weniger Kraft im Bremsfinger.
Auch bei den Griffen bin ich noch am kämpfen: bisher hab ich die Ergons GR2 benutzt, das ist vom Komfort eine Welt zu den "normalen" Griffen, aber optisch und wenns technisch wird, hm.
Die Kenda-Bereifung hat mich auch nicht restlos überzeugt, aber die fahr ich runter und dann kommen Fat Albert 2,4 Tubeless drauf und fertig.

Das Hardtail könnte ich mittlerweile auch weggeben, wenn ich mir dieses interessante Projekt ansehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431958. Für einen Alpencross würde ich glaube ich immer ein Hardtail bevorzugen wg. Gewicht und geringerer Anfälligkeit für Schäden.

Aber für sämtliche technisch anspruchsvolle Tagestouren gibt es ab jetzt nur noch eine Wahl: Remedy! Für diese Zwecke werden die Clickies dann temporär gegen Plattformpedale getauscht und dann ab durch die Mitte...


----------



## sramx9 (25. April 2010)

glückwunsch.
viel spaß mit dem neuen "alten".


----------



## mamo80 (26. April 2010)

hallo leute!

ich überleg mir ob ich mein 7er mit einer neuen bremse beglück, die avid 3 is halt auch nit das gelbe vom ei. möcht die elixir drauftun, was meint ihr?


----------



## Flitsche (26. April 2010)

die elixier bremst besser als die 3. das mein ich dazu 

edit meit: die frage ist etwas ueberflüssig, finde ich. die bremsen liegen in 2 unterschiedlichen kategorien, klar, dass die teurere und bessere sich lohnt, wenn man das geld investieren will. scnr


----------



## mamo80 (26. April 2010)

ja das is schon klar. i mein aber auch ob es sich generell lohnt - keine ahnung ca. 300 - zu investieren? bin mit der 3 er eigentlich auch immer rechtzeitig stehen geblieben 

hmm, mal schaun ob ich gutes angebot finde!


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. April 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> ja das is schon klar. i mein aber auch ob es sich generell lohnt - keine ahnung ca. 300 - zu investieren? bin mit der 3 er eigentlich auch immer rechtzeitig stehen geblieben
> 
> hmm, mal schaun ob ich gutes angebot finde!



Stehe vor der selben Frage Juicy5 raus und Elixir CR in weiss rein oder die Saint.....
Mal sehen....kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden

Gruss Marco


----------



## speedos (26. April 2010)

@ Sushi1976,

wie machen sich denn die neuen Trickstuffbeläge in der Juicy 5?!
Ich glaube, wenn ich mir was neues holen würde, wäre das dann die Elixir R. Die kostet erheblich weniger als die CR und ich persönlich brauch die Druckpunktweitenverstellung nicht unbedingt... Da spart man sich fast 100 Tacken gegenüber der CR. Einzig blöde ist, dass es die nur in silber oder weiß gibt. Aber wenn die Farbe egal ist, dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (26. April 2010)

Also ich fahr seit Anfang des Jahres die Elixir CR in weiss. Sieht gut aus und die Verarbeitung geht für eine Bremse in dieser Preisklass voll in Ordnung. In Sachen Bremskraft und Standfestigkeit ist sie der XT und auch der Magura Louise deutlich überlegen. Die Carbonhebel ist schön breit und liegen sehr gut in der Hand. Für mich schon alleine den Mehrpreis wert  Die Druckpunktverstellung ist so ne Sache. Ich finde sie gut, da ich mit verschiedenen Handschuhen fahre und deswegen auch öfters mal die Griffweitenverstellung und die Druckpunktverstellung betätige. Ist aber zugegeben eher Spielerei.

Gruß


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. April 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> @ Sushi1976,
> 
> wie machen sich denn die neuen Trickstuffbeläge in der Juicy 5?!
> Ich glaube, wenn ich mir was neues holen würde, wäre das dann die Elixir R. Die kostet erheblich weniger als die CR und ich persönlich brauch die Druckpunktweitenverstellung nicht unbedingt... Da spart man sich fast 100 Tacken gegenüber der CR. Einzig blöde ist, dass es die nur in silber oder weiß gibt. Aber wenn die Farbe egal ist, dann



Du die Trickstuff Beläge sind besser, doch eine wirkliche Zufriedenheit gibts nicht...
Ich denke da muss die Elixir CR her!! Ich bin gestern das 9.8 Remedy Carbon gefahren von nem Freund, der hat die Elixir R drauf und die beißt schon 
ganz anderes zu!! Im übrigen finde ich den RP2 vom 2009 besser, als den RP2 im R 9.8 der spricht besser an.....sonst ein geiles Bike!!

Gruss Marco


----------



## thomas.h (26. April 2010)

Ich finde, dass die Elixier sogar im Vergleich zu Saint/Gustav sehr ordentlich in die Backen geht! Wirklich ein sehr tolles Gerät!


PS: Wer von euch hübschen verkauft einen 09er Remedy mit Coil Lyrik?


----------



## BOBMIG (26. April 2010)

Hi,
ich bin am Wochenende die erste lange Tour gefahren, nachdem ich die Elixier CR eingebremst habe - vorher war's die Juicy 5 vom 2009 7er Remedy. Ist ein sehr deutlicher Unterschied, obwohl ich vorher 203/185 und jetzt 185/185 Scheiben habe. Die Elixier ist eine sehr angehme und gut dosierbare 1-Fingerbremse.
Bei einem Freund bin ich die Saint (glaub 2008er) mit 200er scheibe mal gefahren - die war mir zu digital (entweder nicht bremsen oder blockade)...

Viele Grüße

P.S.: Die ist in schwarz mit den roten Teilen am Griff - die farbliche Abstimmung ist damit leider im Eimer. Ist mir aber wurscht.


----------



## _ViTO_ (26. April 2010)

die avid five sind auch akzeptabel. ich komme damit immer gut zum stehen. sind bis jetzt auch noch nicht überhitzt oder hatten sonst probleme gemacht. vllt mal neue beläge mit sintermetall ausprobieren. Find die besser als meine Formula K18 Oro...

@BOBMIG: genau meine rede. die Saint ist einfach zu Brutal.. keine ahnung vllt muss man sich einfach dran gewönnen und dafür nen gefühl bekommen, aber ich find die viel zu schlecht zu dosieren. entweder nichts oder alles ist da die devise..


----------



## noBrain-noPain (26. April 2010)

So Servus, 
wollte auch noch kurz hier hallo sagen! 
Bin jetzt auch endlich stolzer Remedy Besitzer und absolut glücklich!? 
Also ich weiß ja nicht, ob da der Kopf schuld ist, aber ich fühl mich auf dem Ding einfach viel sicherer und das Handling is einfach genial! Absoluter Hammer.  Also bergab ein Traum und bergauf war ich mit meinem AMS auch nicht schneller!
Hab noch ein Bildchen gemacht von meinem Remedy mit seinem neuen Spielgefährten. Bild is zwar schlecht, das Rad dafür umso besser!;-)






Gruß noBrain-noPain


----------



## Markpa (26. April 2010)

Das Torque ist auch ein geiles Teil!


----------



## speedos (26. April 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Also ich fahr seit Anfang des Jahres die Elixir CR in weiss. Sieht gut aus und die Verarbeitung geht für eine Bremse in dieser Preisklass voll in Ordnung. In Sachen Bremskraft und Standfestigkeit ist sie der XT und auch der Magura Louise deutlich überlegen. Die Carbonhebel ist schön breit und liegen sehr gut in der Hand. Für mich schon alleine den Mehrpreis wert  Die Druckpunktverstellung ist so ne Sache. Ich finde sie gut, da ich mit verschiedenen Handschuhen fahre und deswegen auch öfters mal die Griffweitenverstellung und die Druckpunktverstellung betätige. Ist aber zugegeben eher Spielerei.
> 
> Gruß




Die weiße Elixir CR wäre optisch auch mein Favorit  Aber um die Carbonhebel hätte ich dann doch Sorge bei ner Bodenprobe... Deswegen würde mir die einfache R mit Hebelweitenverstellung ausreichen.

Aber ich warte erstmal ab, was da in nächster Zeit noch so auf den Markt kommt.
Mit den jetzt montierten Swissstop Belägen bin ich erstmal zufrieden. Der Druckpunkt ist logischer weise immer noch nicht so hart wie an der Elixir, aber ich bring die Fuhre trotzdem ohne Probleme mit je einen Finger zum stehen. Muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich große Pranken habe  Auf jeden Fall ist die Dosierbarkeit erheblich besser, als mit den orig. Avid Belägen.


----------



## BikerDurden (27. April 2010)

hey speedos,
ich hab mir die Hope Tech M4 gekauft und die swiss stop rein gemacht..das ist eine sehr gute kombi..ich bin mit der M4 sehr zufrieden..funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei...druckpunkt ist immer gleich und sauber zu dosieren..

Grüße BikerD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (27. April 2010)

hy leute!

was meint ihr kann man für einen gut gebrauchten 2008er Rahmen verlangen? 

Modell Remedy 7, Kaufdatum Juni 2008 (Rechnung für Garantie vorhanden)
Größe wäre 19,5" 
inkl. Rp2 Dämper
inkl. Kratzer und einer fiesen Delle im Unterrohr


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. April 2010)

800euro mehr wirst wohl nicht verlangen können aufgrund der Delle und der Kratzer


----------



## speedos (27. April 2010)

800 Tacken kann er verlangen, wir er aber niemals bekommen... 
Vergess den Plan mit dem verkaufen, für den Rahmen mit "der" Beule bekommst du nix. Auch wenn die Beule keinen Einfluss auf die Stabilität haben "sollte", dass Risiko geht kein Mensch ein...


----------



## Markpa (27. April 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich glaube ich ebenfalls, dass Du wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als 300,- bekommen wirst. Für einen verkratzten 2 Jahre alten Rahmen so gut wie ohne Garantie und dann auch noch mit "fieser" Beule zahlt Dir kein Vernünftiger mehr.

Auf der anderen Seite... jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf


----------



## es geht auch an (28. April 2010)

also für 300 euro nehm ich ihn......

hab hier noch ein foto wie versprochen meiner enduro shaman kefü.


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. April 2010)

Hat sich schon jemand ne andere Sattelklemme fürs Remedy montiert?
Ich finde ja dieses hier ganz lässig

http://www.bike24.net/p111793.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (28. April 2010)

Vielleicht lässig, aber nicht im passenden Durchmesser zu haben 
Du brauchst eine Klemme mit 36,4mm Durchmesser, so was z.B.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...emmen/Hope-Sattelklemme-gold-2009::16555.html

hab ich auch, aber ohne Schnellspanner und in schwarz. Warum willst du denn eine mit Schnellspanner, hast doch ne KS i900 am Remedy


----------



## Houschter (28. April 2010)

Die Hope-Klemme hab ich auch.  Passt in 36,4 prima und steht dem Rem sehr gut.


----------



## nerveid (29. April 2010)

warum willste den Rahmen denn abgeben?


----------



## Sushi1976 (29. April 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Vielleicht lässig, aber nicht im passenden Durchmesser zu haben
> Du brauchst eine Klemme mit 36,4mm Durchmesser, so was z.B.
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...emmen/Hope-Sattelklemme-gold-2009::16555.html
> ...



Der Durchmesser kommt mir ein wenig groß vor, die Sattelstütze hat doch nur 31,6. Passt das wirklich?

Gruss Marco

PS: DIe Hope Sattelklemme sieht gut aus, werde mir diese in gold bestellen


----------



## speedos (29. April 2010)

Wenn du es nicht glaubst, nimm einen Messschieber in die Hand und mess selbst...
Das paßt schon, auf der Bontrager-Klemme müßte auch der Durchmesser 36mm stehen, wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung hab. Gemessen hab ich bei der Klemme auch was von ca. 36,4mm im Innendurchmesser.

Meine 1. Klemme für das Remedy hab auch einfach nach dem Sattelstützen-Mass gekauft, die natürlich zu klein war für das Sattelrohr


----------



## Sushi1976 (29. April 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht glaubst, nimm einen Messschieber in die Hand und mess selbst...
> Das paßt schon, auf der Bontrager-Klemme müßte auch der Durchmesser 36mm stehen, wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung hab. Gemessen hab ich bei der Klemme auch was von ca. 36,4mm im Innendurchmesser.
> 
> Meine 1. Klemme für das Remedy hab auch einfach nach dem Sattelstützen-Mass gekauft, die natürlich zu klein war für das Sattelrohr



Ja ok ich glaub dir das schon und werde mir das gute Stück in 36,4mm
kaufen, ob als Imbus oder mit klemme, weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## overslag (29. April 2010)

Hey,
bekomme bald mein Trek Remedy 8 Rahmen von 2009.
Wollte gerne wissen welchen Durchmesser die Hinterradachse hat.

Danke euch


----------



## Lindy R8 (29. April 2010)

Am Hinterrad ist ein 9mm Schnellspanner.

Dann wünsch ich noch viel Spass mit dem neuen Gefährt!!!!


----------



## thomas.h (29. April 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Hey,
> bekomme bald mein Trek Remedy 8 Rahmen von 2009.
> Wollte gerne wissen welchen Durchmesser die Hinterradachse hat.
> 
> Danke euch



Wo hast du denn den aufgegabelt? Und was hast du bezahlt?




Schnellspanner? Ich dachte, das wär so eine Maxlesteckachse... hm, schade...


----------



## Lindy R8 (29. April 2010)

andere Achsen sind aufgrund des ABP nicht möglich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (29. April 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den aufgegabelt? Und was hast du bezahlt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

kannst auch nur einen 9mm Schnellspanner von Treck nehmen. Wegen dem ABP ist ein handelüblicher leider zu kurz...


----------



## overslag (29. April 2010)

na super, das Problem ist ich wollte meine Nagelneuen Mavic deetracks 2009 nutzen.

Das Hinterrad hat aber 135mm x 12mm, benötige nun ein reducer auf 9mm Schnellspanner.

Finde jedoch nur etwas für das Vorderrad,  kann mir da jemand helfen??


----------



## es geht auch an (30. April 2010)

die adapter für 9mm sind normalerweise im lieferumfang enthalten.
ansonsten einfach den nächsten mavic händler aufsuchen.
kosten so um die 10 euro


----------



## sharky (30. April 2010)

*wäre es eigentlich nicht mal an der zeit, eine IG für das remedy zu gründen? die vielen themen, teils auch eher irgendwelche komponenten betreffend, machen den thread nicht grad übersichtlicher und auch nicht zielführender!*


----------



## Ducmo (1. Mai 2010)

Gibt es doch schon: Trek Remedy 2010


Dort soll/kann alles dikutiert werden was das Remedy ab 2010 betriefft.


----------



## colt73 (1. Mai 2010)

-- Fat Albert Montage -- 

Hallo Remedy-Gemeinde,

ich kriege meine neuen Fat Albert 2,4 nicht richtig auf die Bontrager Laufräder meines 2010er R8 drauf. Irgendwie eiern die Räder total und man fährt damit wie auf einer Achterbahn - zumindest auf Aspahlt deutlich spürbar. 

Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich die Reifen richtig drauf kriege?
Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme?

Danke und Cheers,
Colt73.


----------



## TobyR (1. Mai 2010)

Grüss Dich Colt
das Prob hab ich auch. Bei mir legt sich die Reifenflanke nicht sauber an die Felgenholmkante an. Was hilft ist kneten und mit 4-5 Bar aufpumpen, solange bis die Reifenflanke komplett an die Holmkante sich angelegt hat und danach die Luft wieder auf deinen normalen Luftdruck ablassen. Von "Gleitmittel" würd ich absehen, da es sonst zu Reifenrutscher beim Bremsen kommen kann.
Grüßle


----------



## es geht auch an (1. Mai 2010)

colt73 schrieb:


> -- Fat Albert Montage --
> 
> Hallo Remedy-Gemeinde,
> 
> ...




wenn du wirklich alles probiert hast
(bis 5 bar aufpumpen,kneten,usw)
dann mach folgendes:
wische vor der montage die reifenflanken mit spüli schaum oder schwalbe's reifenmontage fluid (geld kannst dir schenken, nimm lieber spüli schaum) ein
und dann relativ flott und zeitnah auf 4-5bar aufpumpen, am besten mit kompressor.dann luft wieder auf ca.2bar ablassen.
die reifenkennlinie sollte jetzt überall gleichmaeßig zu sehen sein.
manche benutzen auch brunox oder ähnliches, aber davon rate ich dringend ab !!!
wenns mit der methode nicht rund läuft, dann ist entweder der reifen defekt (anruf bei schwalbe hilft) oder felge hat einen defekt.
bei extrem oft geflickten schlauch, könnte die unwucht auch daher kommen.....glaub ich aber selber nicht wirklich.


----------



## colt73 (1. Mai 2010)

dank für die tipps.

nein, wirklich alles habe ich noch nicht probiert. auf 4-5 bar aufpumpen scheiterte bisher an der fehlenden pumpe, aber das werde ich als nächstes mit einer geliehenen standpumpe machen. 
wenn das nicht hilft, teste ich die weiteren tipps. 

kann eigentlich, abgesehen vom reifen, was kaputt gehen, wenn man mit nem reifen fährt, der nicht richtig sitzt? felgen, bremsscheiben, etc? 

ride on!
colt73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ron_Domsson (1. Mai 2010)

So, nun gehör ich nach gut zwei Jahren davon träumen auch zu den Remedybesitzern!! Änderungen gegenüber der Serien sind:

Gabel: RS Lyric 2 Step air (2010 Update)
Vorbau und Lenker: Truvative Holzfeller
Kettenführung: NC-17 Blackspire Stinger
Bashguard: E.Thirteen Turbocharger
Sattelstütze: KS i950
Laufräder: Bontager Rhythm Pro Scandium
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4" mit NoTubes.com Tubelessset

Als nächstes kommt ein anderer Sattel drauf!


----------



## es geht auch an (1. Mai 2010)

willkommen im club!
schick,schick. und sehr schön fotografiert.
.....nur die sattelstütze geht farblich überhaupt nicht.....
das rot beißt sich richtig mit dem sonst so stimmigen farben ....
evtl noch wieder braune griffe drauf.....
aber geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.....


@colt73:
mit der handpumpe wirst du weder fat alberts, noch sonstige reifen vernünftig auf ne felge montieren können.....so reifen müssen sich eigentlich immer erst "setzen" und die dafür benötigten bar schaffst du nur mit standpumpe oder kompressor......
dein reifen wird auf dauer insofern kaputt gehen, als das er sich nicht mehr richtig auf felge setzt.
ausserdem ist so ein höhenschlag auf dauer sicherlich nicht vorteilhaft für die nabe bzw achse...
und von der schlechteren fahrsicherheit ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Mai 2010)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> So, nun gehör ich nach gut zwei Jahren davon träumen auch zu den Remedybesitzern!! Änderungen gegenüber der Serien sind:
> 
> Gabel: RS Lyric 2 Step air (2010 Update)
> Vorbau und Lenker: Truvative Holzfeller
> ...



Hallo Ron, gratuliere zu Deinem Remedy. Es wird Dir viel Freude bereiten. Wie ist das Gewicht? Ich denke, mit Deinen Massnahmen wurde es ja deutlich schwerer als zu Beginn.

Ich bin den anderen Weg gegangen. Von 14.9kg habe ich es auf < 12.0kg abgespeckt. Demnächst werde ich mal ein paar Bilder posten.

By the way, sehr schönes Foto. Der Hintergrund passt super.


----------



## speedos (1. Mai 2010)

Schickes Remedy mit sinnvollen Veränderungen 
Sattel würde ich auch im jedem Fall tauschen und noch anständige Flat-Pedals und nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren.
Ein paar Lenkerstopfen wären auch nicht verkehrt 

Meine Veränderungen gehen in die ähnliche Richtung, nur vorne hab ich jetzt den 2,35er MM montiert. Der FA ist nicht schlecht, aber das Gripniveau und der Seitenhalt ist schon ein anderes vom MM... Rollwiderstandunterschiede merck ich nicht gravierend, bzw. gar nicht.
Das nächste was neu kommt, sind die scheiß Bontrager Laufräder. Sackschwer, aber alles andere als stabil  Hab schon ein paar ordentliche Beulen in den Felgen und schon 2x hi. und 1x vo. nachzentriert wegen ordentlich Höhen.- und Seitenschlag.
Aber da schwank ich noch zwischen dem Hope Hoops mit ZTR Flow oder das Pondon von actionsport, was noch mal ca. 100g leichter ist, als der Hope Hoops. Aber wahrscheinlich wird es der HH mit den Messingnippeln und den etwas dickeren Speichen. Aber mal schauen, wie sich der LRS von actionsport bei den Leuten hier im Forum so schlägt auf Dauer...


----------



## sramx9 (1. Mai 2010)

@ Ron : Viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Habe mein 7er auch deutlich hochgerüstet ( von 14,2 ohne Pedalen auf rund 16 inkl P ) - und finde es jetzt annähernd perfekt. 
gruß
Jörg


----------



## Houschter (1. Mai 2010)

colt73 schrieb:


> dank für die tipps.
> 
> nein, wirklich alles habe ich noch nicht probiert. auf 4-5 bar aufpumpen scheiterte bisher an der fehlenden pumpe, aber das werde ich als nächstes mit einer geliehenen standpumpe machen.
> wenn das nicht hilft, teste ich die weiteren tipps.



Nimm gleich etwas Seife oder Spülmittel, ohne wollten die bei mir auch nicht an ihren Platz rutschen. 

@speedos: dachte schon das liegt an meiner Fahrweise. Bei mir haben auch beide LR schon nach kurzer Zeit nen Schlag weg. Fahr jetzt wieder meine EX 5.1 mit Hope-Naben und Ruhe iss. (da flutschen auch die FA besser drauf!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (1. Mai 2010)

bin auf der suche nach einer art lackstift zum ausbessern von steinschlägen für mein
remedy 8 2009 in farbe:rootbeer.
so wie auf dem foto weiter oben.
von trek selbst gibt es keine lackstifte zu kaufen.......
weiß jmnd nen guten rat bzw kennt jemand eine identische farbe.....


----------



## sramx9 (1. Mai 2010)

@ houtscher - ( achtung "stichelei" ) es liegt an deiner fahrweise 
bin weder leicht noch schone ich das rad sonderlich. musste noch weder zentrieren lassen noch sonst irgendwas  
habe allerdings auch noch keine Landung ( bei meinen zugegebenermaßen nicht sooo tiefen / hohen Sprüngen ) richtig versemmelt.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## speedos (1. Mai 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> bin auf der suche nach einer art lackstift zum ausbessern von steinschlägen für mein
> remedy 8 2009 in farbe:rootbeer.
> so wie auf dem foto weiter oben.
> von trek selbst gibt es keine lackstifte zu kaufen.......
> weiß jmnd nen guten rat bzw kennt jemand eine identische farbe.....




Würde einfach mal mit dem Remedy zu einem Auto-Lackierer in deiner nähe fahren. Der kann dir anhand einer RAL Tabelle bestimmt was passendes raussuchen. Die haben da ein geschultes Auge für. Hab das selbst auch so gemacht. Der weißton, den ich  zuerst rausgesucht hatte, war noch nicht mal annähernd dem originalen gleich 
Den passenden Lackstift hab ich dann im KFZ-Zubehör gekauft.


----------



## sramx9 (1. Mai 2010)

Fällt mir gerade mal so auf - den einzigen Lackstift den ich mal bei nem Radkauf dazubekommen habe, war letzte Woche bei meinem Faltrad. Würde beim MTb natürlich Sinn machen.


----------



## Houschter (1. Mai 2010)

@sramgedöns: ("zurückstichel") dann fang mal an dein Rad zu benutzen.

Im Ernst, fühl mich mit 32 Speichen irgendwie wohler. Liegt wohl an der Fahrweise....


----------



## speedos (1. Mai 2010)

An der springerei liegt es bei mir nicht unbedingt, dass der LRS schon arg ramponiert ist. An meinem Fahrstil kann das auch nicht unbedingt liegen, wenn ich mir da so meine Kumpels anschau... Im Gegenteil, behaupte von mir, eher sauber zu fahren. Wer Jahrelang mit nem Hardtail unterwegs war, hängt meißtens nicht wie ein Mehlsack auf dem Bike.
Gewichtsmässig lieg ich mit Brutto 85 kg auf jedem Fall im grünen Bereich 
Aber hier gibt es etliche, die die Haltbarkeit des Bontrager LRS bemängeln...


----------



## sramx9 (1. Mai 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> @sramgedöns: ("zurückstichel") dann fang mal an dein Rad zu benutzen.
> 
> Im Ernst, fühl mich mit 32 Speichen irgendwie wohler. Liegt wohl an der Fahrweise....



fahre ( gemäßigten ) DH, Drops bis ca. 120-130cm, Treppen, Steinfelder, Alpenurlaub etc. nichts soo dramatisches, das gebe ich zu, aber halt  auch mit 100kg netto. 

Ganz sachlich gefragt ( ehrlich ) - woher bekommen eure LR Dellen ?

War mal dabei wo einem Kumpel die Felge flöten gegangen ist. Landung nach größerem "Hüpfer" versaut. hat mich schon gewundert. allerdings nur solange bis ich gesehen habe das er auf seinem Speci Enduro ( ja ich weiß - besseres AM ) den gleichen LRS drauf hat, wie meine Freundin an ihrem 120mm Mädelspeci.


----------



## Ron_Domsson (1. Mai 2010)

> .....nur die sattelstütze geht farblich überhaupt nicht.....das rot beißt sich richtig mit dem sonst so stimmigen farben ....


Ja, da hast du schon recht. Auf dem Foto siehts allerdings noch etwas unstimmiger aus als in der Realität und naja...in erster Linie gehts mir um die Funktion bei meinem Bike, deshalb is es wohl auch nicht mehr ganz so leicht wie zu Anfang.



> Wie ist das Gewicht? Ich denke, mit Deinen Massnahmen wurde es ja deutlich schwerer als zu Beginn.


 Ja, es wird schon etwas schwerer geworden sein, hab' mich noch nicht getraut es zu wiegen  Ne, im Ernst, es interessiert mich auch, nur hab' ich nirgends in der Nähe ne Waage...



speedos schrieb:


> ... und noch anständige Flat-Pedals und nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren. Ein paar Lenkerstopfen wären auch nicht verkehrt  ...


Hehe, ja die Lenkerstopfen konnte ich nach dem Umrüsten des Lenkers nicht mehr verwenden...die haben nicht mehr gehalten, werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal neue besorgen. Vorbau ist schon 60mm, also 20mm kürzer als Original. Mal sehen, vielleicht versuche ich mal nen kürzeren, aber ich befürchte, dass das Uphillverhalten irgendwann leidet. Bin knapp 1.80 und hab Rahmengrösse 17.5", bin also schon etwas am Limit von der Grösse her. Ich fahre eigentlich schon Ewigkeiten Clickies und hab nicht unbedingt vor auf Flats umzurüsten. Stressen tun mich die Clickies eigentlich nur auf northshores, fahr' ich aber nicht oft.


----------



## Markpa (1. Mai 2010)

Wollt Euch kurz mal berichten, dass das Remedy sich in Latsch genial schlägt. Einfach geile Trails mit nem geilen Bik


----------



## speedos (1. Mai 2010)

Auf den Bildern sieht man nicht, was ein Vorbau das ist, bin von dem originalen Ausgegangen... 60er Vorbau ist genau richtig  Fahr ich auch auf einem 17,5 Zoll Rahmen mit 181cm Körperlänge. Die Uphillperformance hat da drunter null gelitten. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch nen 740-760mm Breiter Lenker. So kommt noch etwas mehr Gewicht auf die Front. Aber selbst das kürzen des Gabelschaftes um 15mm hat sich schon sehr positiv bemerkbar gemacht...
Bin bis vor einem Jahr auch mit Klickies gefahren, aber ich vermiss die überhaupt nicht bei längeren Touren. Einfach mal ausprobieren. Meine SudpinIII Pedale in Verbindung mit FiveTen Schuhen sind vom Grip her einfach nur Genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (2. Mai 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Gibt es doch schon: Trek Remedy 2010
> 
> 
> Dort soll/kann alles dikutiert werden was das Remedy ab 2010 betriefft.



das ist ein thread und keine interessengemeinschaft. da gibt es einen kleinen unterschied 
und warum zwischen 2009 und 2010 trennen? so gravierend sind die unterschiede ja nicht


----------



## es geht auch an (2. Mai 2010)

....und der wäre?

wenn die unterschiede zw 2009 + 2010 für dich keine rolle spielen, warum dann unterschiede machen zw. ig und fred?


----------



## Ducmo (2. Mai 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> das ist ein thread und keine interessengemeinschaft. da gibt es einen kleinen unterschied
> und warum zwischen 2009 und 2010 trennen? so gravierend sind die unterschiede ja nicht



der unterschied 09/10 ist für mich schon gross. mit dem 10 wird der tourenfahrer angesprochen der es auch runter krachen lassen will.
zudem ist es eine alternative zum specialized stumpjumper...früher war es eine alternative zum specialized enduro.

wenn man die änderungen ansieht die vorgenommen werden, dann zielen die parts meistens auf tourentauglichkeit aus. beim 09 gab es schon mal federbein umbauten die klar richtung park/dh gingen sowie kettenspanner und solche sachen...das ist ab der 10 version ja wirklich anderst.

es ist aber schon richtig. rein vom rahmen her ist es kein grosser unterschied...aber der einsatzzweck ist doch stark unterschiedlich.


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich suche noch ein paar Plattform Pedale und habe diese zwei in der engeren Auswahl:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Sixpack-Icon-AL-Plattform-Pedale::18407.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Straitline-Pedale-mit-Stahlachse::13513.html

beide in weiss welche würdet ihr kaufen!


----------



## es geht auch an (2. Mai 2010)

@sushi
hol dir die wellgo mg1 in weiß,
kosten die hälfte, sind auch noch gut 100gramm leichter und für den preis top lager.


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. Mai 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @sushi
> hol dir die wellgo mg1 in weiß,
> kosten die hälfte, sind auch noch gut 100gramm leichter und für den preis top lager.



Danke, die gefallen mir leider überhaupt nicht


----------



## speedos (2. Mai 2010)

Von den verlinkten Pedalen kenn ich keine. Aber finde die nicht besonders leicht und wären mir zu teuer... 
Ich hab die SudpinIII, über jeden zweifel erhaben. Gewicht liegt mit selbst nachgewogenen 408g im Rahmen. Nicht viel schwerer als die Wellgo MG1, aber wesentlich mehr Grip!

Wäre auch ne Alternative zu den SudpinIII

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...e/UMF-Freeride-FR-Pro-Pedale-2009::13738.html


----------



## Nocinoib (2. Mai 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> der unterschied 09/10 ist für mich schon gross. mit dem 10 wird der tourenfahrer angesprochen der es auch runter krachen lassen will.
> zudem ist es eine alternative zum specialized stumpjumper...früher war es eine alternative zum specialized enduro.
> 
> ...



Alles kann ja zu allem eine Alternative sein. Aber bist du mal ein 010er Remedy und ein 010er Stumpjumper gefahren; ich meine richtig auf'm Trail?
Da ist nämlich ein großer Unterschied!

Wer hat denn mal ein 09er *und* ein 010er Remedy wirklich gefahren und kann mal endgültige Klarheit schaffen? Wer braucht wirklich eine 36er?


----------



## Houschter (2. Mai 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> das ist ein thread und keine interessengemeinschaft. da gibt es einen kleinen unterschied



An welche Variante hast du denn gedacht? Offen, moderiert oder geschlossen? 
Mir gefällt der Fred hier ganz gut, auch wenn er in der Tat bissel unübersichtlich geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducmo (2. Mai 2010)

Nocinoib schrieb:


> Alles kann ja zu allem eine Alternative sein. Aber bist du mal ein 010er Remedy und ein 010er Stumpjumper gefahren; ich meine richtig auf'm Trail?
> Da ist nämlich ein großer Unterschied!
> 
> Wer hat denn mal ein 09er *und* ein 010er Remedy wirklich gefahren und kann mal endgültige Klarheit schaffen? Wer braucht wirklich eine 36er?



nein, ich bin das stumpy nicht auf dem trail gefahren. daher kann ich den vergleich nicht ziehen. natürlich unterscheiden sich ei beiden von der geometrie her, dies ist aber auch geschmacksache.

na egal...jeder wie er will und wo er will...


----------



## red-rabbit (3. Mai 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Fällt mir gerade mal so auf - den einzigen Lackstift den ich mal bei nem Radkauf dazubekommen habe, war letzte Woche bei meinem Faltrad. Würde beim MTb natürlich Sinn machen.



OFFTOPIC:
bei meiner DH-hure von bergamont gabs auch einen dazu^^

ONTOPIC:
Nc17 Sudpin III: ganz klare kaufempfehlung...leicht, günstig und schön flach. vom grip ganz zu schweigen...  achja: und statt der unsitte zu folgen madenschrauben als pins anzupreisen, gibts durchgeschraubte pins.

zum beispiel hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20282_Sudpin-III-S-Pro-Pedale.html

mfg
der hase


----------



## sharky (3. Mai 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> ....und der wäre?
> 
> wenn die unterschiede zw 2009 + 2010 für dich keine rolle spielen, warum dann unterschiede machen zw. ig und fred?



In einer IG kann ich zu jeder frage einen eigenen "thread" eröffnen und die themen so strukturiert diskutieren und einfacher nach antworten auf meine fragen suchen. Hier posten alle wild nacheinander her und die themen werden völlig durcheinander geschmissen. Antworten auf eine frage kommen oft seiten später, was das ganze nicht grade übersichtlicher macht

Und die kernfragen, was ausstattungen und aufbauten angeht, sind bei 2009 und 2010 doch immer wieder die selben. Der rahmen wurde, wie man nun hier verschiedentlich hörte, auch nicht geändert hmmm...


----------



## Houschter (3. Mai 2010)

Na dann gründe die IG doch mal und dann sehen wir wie sie sich entwickelt.


----------



## mw01 (3. Mai 2010)

Bin beim Bikefestival in Riva zuerst mit'm Remedy, dann das Canyon Nerve AM und dann mit'm Liteville 301 mit 140 mm hinten, jeweils 150er Fox Talas und immer annähernd den gleiche FW abstimmungen gefahren.

REMEDY ROCKT!!! Das nicht zu knapp und mehr als das Liteville!

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob's im Herbst nach der Eurobike Rabatte auf das
2010er Remedy geben wird?? Wenn ja, mit wieviel (im Schnitt) kann man Rechnen?
Möchte mir das 8er zulegen.


----------



## Ron_Domsson (3. Mai 2010)

Auch mal ne Frage. Ich hab bei meinem Remedy (2009) nen 50mm Riserbar und ein paar Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Jetz wurde ich in nem Schweizerforum drauf angesprochen, dass die Front wohl zu hoch sei. Mir ist schon klar, dass das einigermasen individuell ist, aber mich interessiert inwiefern die Lenkerhöhe das Fahrverhalten vor allem im Downhill beeinflusst. Hab die SuFu schon glühen lassen, aber nix richtig zufriedenstellendes gefunden.

und gleich als weitere Frage: Wie fährt ihr euer Remedy, bei welcher Vorbaulänge, Rahmen- und Körpergrösse? Ich bin knapp 1.80 m, Rahmengrösse 17,5", Vorbau 60mm, Rise 50mm, 3 Spacer unter dem Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hab den Gabelschafft nach vorherigen testen erstmal um 15mm gekürzt. Mein momentaner Lenker hat 20mm Rise. Fährt sich jetzt wesentlich dynamischer mit der Gewichtsverteilung nach vorne. Teste mich jetzt auf den Hometrails so langsam an höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten rann. Gefühlsmässig spürt man auf jeden Fall, dass der Reifen vorne besser Greift in Kurven  Bei steilen Passagen fühl ich mich auch sicherer, hab da am Anfang bedenken gehabt, dass man schneller das Gefühl bekommt, über den Lenker abzusteigen.
Ansonsten hab ich auch ein 60er Vorbau montiert und bin auch 181cm Groß und hab 84,5er Schrittlänge. Für viele wäre das zu kompakt bei einem M Rahmen, aber mir paßt das Remedy bestens!


----------



## BikerDurden (4. Mai 2010)

ich hab den Gabelschaft auch schon gekürzt..um wie viel? kein plan 
hab momentan ein Spacer und einen 50er vorbau bei einem 19mm rise lenker der 747 breit ist..
fahre das schon seit oktober letztes jahr und muss echt sagen, dass das remedy dadurch noch besser für mich geworden ist..
bin allerdings nur 1,72 groß schrittlänge hab ich vergessen...fahre aber auch ein M und passt auch für mich perfekt..fahre ein remedy 7 aus 09...


----------



## pedalix (4. Mai 2010)

Hab endlich die neuen Felgen drauf


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Mai 2010)

pedalix schrieb:


> Hab endlich die neuen Felgen drauf



Sieht gut aus dein Bike

Gruss Marco


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Mai 2010)

Hab mal noch ne Frage zu nem anderen Dämpfer im Remedy 7

Bin am überlegen ob Fox DHX 5.0 oder Marzocchi roco air tst r
in 200/57 Einbaulänge.

Kann jemand über die beiden Dämpfer etwas sagen?

Gruss Marco


----------



## colt73 (4. Mai 2010)

mw01 schrieb:


> Bin beim Bikefestival in Riva zuerst mit'm Remedy, dann das Canyon Nerve AM und dann mit'm Liteville 301 mit 140 mm hinten, jeweils 150er Fox Talas und immer annähernd den gleiche FW abstimmungen gefahren.
> 
> REMEDY ROCKT!!! Das nicht zu knapp und mehr als das Liteville!
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für den Vergleich und die Bestätigung . 
Das Liteville 301 war mein Traum, aus dem dann aus Kostengründen mit dem Umweg Canyon Nerve AM (das mir aber nicht so gut gefiel) das 2010er Remedy 8 geworden ist. Und ich bereue es bisher noch kein Stück!! Geiles Gerät, freue mich auf die Vinschgau-Tour in 8 Wochen, yiippiiieeehh! 

Rabatte wird es sicherlich geben, die Frage ist nur, obs auch noch Bikes gibt oder ob die schon alle ausverkauft sind. Habe meins Anfang Feb gekauft und der Händler meinte, in 3 Monaten sind die alle weg  ! 

Ürigens habe ich meine Fat Albert 2,4 nun mal auf 4,5 Bar gepumpt und die Eierei ist fast weg. Werde es noch mal machen und hoffen, dass das Rad dann endlich ganz rund läuft. 

Cheers,
colt73.


----------



## Houschter (4. Mai 2010)

colt73 schrieb:


> Ürigens habe ich meine Fat Albert 2,4 nun mal auf 4,5 Bar gepumpt und die Eierei ist fast weg. Werde es noch mal machen und hoffen, dass das Rad dann endlich ganz rund läuft.
> 
> Cheers,
> colt73.



Ob der Reifen richtig sitzt siehst du doch an den Flanken. Da ist so eine kleine Kante bevor der Felgensitz kommt, die muß ringsum sichtbar sein und der Abstand zum Felgenhorn sollte möglichst überall gleich sein. 

Bzgl. Rabatt: Verhandeln darf man auch jetzt schon!


----------



## colt73 (4. Mai 2010)

danke für den tipp mit dem indikator. werde auch das noch mal checken. 

klar, verhandeln lohnt sich immer und hat bei mir dazu geführt, dass ich mir das remedy doch leisten wollte. 

ride on!
colt73


----------



## Flitsche (4. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hab mal noch ne Frage zu nem anderen Dämpfer im Remedy 7
> 
> Bin am überlegen ob Fox DHX 5.0 oder Marzocchi roco air tst r
> in 200/57 Einbaulänge.
> ...




wann hast du eigentlich ausser dem rahmen alles getauscht? und wann kommt der rahmen dran?


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Mai 2010)

Stimmt dann ist alles getauscht ;-) der Rahmen bleibt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (4. Mai 2010)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> Auch mal ne Frage. Ich hab bei meinem Remedy (2009) nen 50mm Riserbar und ein paar Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Jetz wurde ich in nem Schweizerforum drauf angesprochen, dass die Front wohl zu hoch sei. Mir ist schon klar, dass das einigermasen individuell ist, aber mich interessiert inwiefern die Lenkerhöhe das Fahrverhalten vor allem im Downhill beeinflusst. Hab die SuFu schon glühen lassen, aber nix richtig zufriedenstellendes gefunden.
> 
> und gleich als weitere Frage: Wie fährt ihr euer Remedy, bei welcher Vorbaulänge, Rahmen- und Körpergrösse? Ich bin knapp 1.80 m, Rahmengrösse 17,5", Vorbau 60mm, Rise 50mm, 3 Spacer unter dem Vorbau.




1cm spacer unter dem originalen 80mm vorbau, lenker ist ein truvativ mit 25mm rise glaub ich. ich habs lieber tiefer vorne, lenker mit fast keinem rise wär mir noch lieber


----------



## speedos (4. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Stimmt dann ist alles getauscht ;-) der Rahmen bleibt.....




Warum willst du einen neuen Dämpfer, bzw. was stört dich an dem RP2? Hab ich auch mal drüber nachgedacht, aber nach dem ich ein Rad mit DHX-Air Dämpfer gefahren bin, erstmal auf Eis gelegt. So viel besser funktionierte der bei der Testrunde durch dem Wald auch nicht. Hab den Dämpfer auch nicht groß verstellt und es war kein Remedy, deswegen nicht wirklich vergleichbar...

Würde mir an deiner Stelle auch mal Gedanken über eine Überarbeitung des RP2 Dämpfers machen, wesentlich günstiger und das Ergebniss muss nicht schlechter sein. Was man hier so liesst, sind die meißten zufrieden mit der Arbeit von TF Tuned.


----------



## Ron_Domsson (4. Mai 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> 1cm spacer unter dem originalen 80mm vorbau, lenker ist ein truvativ mit 25mm rise glaub ich. ich habs lieber tiefer vorne, lenker mit fast keinem rise wär mir noch lieber


wieso nimmst denn nicht einfach den spacer unter dem Vorbau weg, wenns dir noch zu hoch ist??


----------



## mamo80 (4. Mai 2010)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> wieso nimmst denn nicht einfach den spacer unter dem Vorbau weg, wenns dir noch zu hoch ist??




zu hoch ist mir der rise des lenkers, vor allem der optik wegen


----------



## red-rabbit (4. Mai 2010)

huhu!
zur lenker-vorbau-frage:
bin 1,78m hab 17,5" Fahrrad und diese traumkombi:





Race Face Atlas AM Vorbau in 60mm
Race Face Atlas FR Lenker in 785(!!!)mm mit sogut wie keinem rise
und 2,5 spacer (einer der 3 originalen 5mm-spacer musste einem 2,5mm-spacer weichen, da der raceface-vorbau höher ist. dadurch ist das gesammt-cockpit runtergekommen. 


achso: noch n ding in eigener sache: habe meine ex1750-laufräder in der bucht drin inclusive umbausatz, so das es ins remedy passt.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280502112514&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

grüße
der hase


----------



## mamo80 (4. Mai 2010)

der Race Face Lenker gibt ziemlich was her, werd mir den wohl auch bald zulegen! 

warum gibst die LR wieder her??


----------



## red-rabbit (4. Mai 2010)

huhu

bin jetzt wieder unter der haube und die dame möchte in den urlaub im sommer. naja, wie das so ist. 


den lenker kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. ist am anfang sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, die breite, aber: einmal dran gewöhnt isses bombe.es gelingen die präzisesten lenkbewegungen bei minimalem kraftaufwand.der hammer.  übrigens für farbfetischisten: in der 2010er variante auch in lustigen eloxalfarben erhältlich. hätt ich mehr mut zur farbe hatt ich ihn in lila 

mfg
der hase


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Mai 2010)

Kurze Frage kann eventuell meinen alten lrs verkaufen wieviel Loch 
hat die Felge 32 oder? Ich hab meine nicht da deshalb Frage ich hier


----------



## speedos (4. Mai 2010)

Hat 28 Speichen/Löcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Mai 2010)

Danke;-) gibt's ersatzfelgen in 28 Loch ? Ist müsste eine ersetzen. Muss keine bontrager sein


----------



## janisj (5. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hab mal noch ne Frage zu nem anderen Dämpfer im Remedy 7
> 
> Bin am überlegen ob Fox DHX 5.0 oder Marzocchi roco air tst r
> in 200/57 Einbaulänge.
> ...



Schau mal hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400694&highlight=umr%FCstung+trek+remedyhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400694

bin auch am überlegen den RP2 zu tauschen, da bei Drops und harten Passagen nutzt der mehr Federweg als er hat.


----------



## Ron_Domsson (5. Mai 2010)

So, ich kann den Nachtrag zum Gewicht meines Remedys doch noch leisten. Habs heute auf die Waage gestellt und war etwas positiv überrascht: *14,5 kg!!!* Hätte ich schwerer erwartet... Die verwendete Waage wir regelmässig geeicht und bei uns am Institut für Sportwissenschaftliche Forschung eingesetzt, die müsste also stimmen.


----------



## cyclestar (6. Mai 2010)

Hi, auch wenn die SuFu viele Treffer angab, so fand ich leider keine Empfehlung zur Rahmengrösse für

Körpergrösse 172cm , Schrittlänge 79,5 cm.

Bin bisher 17,5 gefahren mit 80er Vorbau, war mir aber etwas lang/sperrig. Weniger die Oberrohrlänge als vielmehr den Radstand vermute ich als Ursache.
Einsatzgebiet sind Touren mit viel Singletrails und Spaß ohne grössere Sprünge, Geröllpisten,.. 

Über ein paar Vergleichentscheidungen würde ich mich freuen, da mein Händler keine 15,5 hat. Danke.


----------



## stylefaktor (6. Mai 2010)

cyclestar schrieb:


> Hi, auch wenn die SuFu viele Treffer angab, so fand ich leider keine Empfehlung zur Rahmengrösse für
> 
> Körpergrösse 172cm , Schrittlänge 79,5 cm.
> 
> ...



15.5" ist zu klein für dich. Bin selbst 1,72 und fahre 17.5". Das Oberrohr passt prima, 80mm Vorbau scheint mir etwas zu lang und auch mach nur einen 10mm Spacer drunter packen. Falls du zuvor noch kein Bike mit ähnlich viel Federweg gefahren bist, so fühlt sich ein Remedy in der Tat anfänglich durch längere Gabel und mehr Radstand etwas sperriger als z.B. XC Fully oder Hard Tail. Gewohnheitssache. Ich finde es sehr ausgewogen. Genau richtig zw. Laufruhe und Wendigkeit.


----------



## mamo80 (6. Mai 2010)

bei deiner schrittlänge müsst das 17,5er schon passn. ich hab 86cm und da is beim 19,5er der sattel schon recht weit ausgefahrn. kürzeren vorbau würd ich montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclestar (6. Mai 2010)

Danke schon mal für Anregungen. Habe nun auch einen Händelr mit einem Testbike in 17,5 (leider nur EX) gefunden und kann mal nicht nur die Parkplatzrunde damit machen. Mal sehen wie es wird... alllerdings erst aus gesundheitl. Gründen im Juni. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Biken...


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. Mai 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht glaubst, nimm einen Messschieber in die Hand und mess selbst...
> Das paßt schon, auf der Bontrager-Klemme müßte auch der Durchmesser 36mm stehen, wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung hab. Gemessen hab ich bei der Klemme auch was von ca. 36,4mm im Innendurchmesser.
> 
> Meine 1. Klemme für das Remedy hab auch einfach nach dem Sattelstützen-Mass gekauft, die natürlich zu klein war für das Sattelrohr



Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe die Hope gold in 36,4mm passt habe ich heute
montiert ein Traum

Gruss Marco


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Mai 2010)

cyclestar schrieb:


> Hi, auch wenn die SuFu viele Treffer angab, so fand ich leider keine Empfehlung zur Rahmengrösse für
> 
> Körpergrösse 172cm , Schrittlänge 79,5 cm.
> 
> ...



Ach wie sind doch die Geschmäcker und Vorlieben verschieden. Ich bin 173cm gross und habe eine 80cm Schrittlänge. Ich bin super glücklich mit meinem 19.5er Remedy 8 (2009) und einen 70er Vorbau. Das 17.5er war mir viel zu "gedrungen". Aber ich nutze das Remedy hauptsächlich für Touren und technische Singletrails.


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habe immer noch Schaltungsprobleme und würde jetzt gerne andere
Schaltzüge einbauen und bin zwischen Jagwire und Nokon Schaltzügen
am überlegen.

Hat jemand schon mal andere Schaltzüge eingebaut?

Gruss Marco


----------



## es geht auch an (7. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit,

mir ist die ovale goldene mutter der oberen dämpferaufnahme gerissen!!!!!
hattet ihr da schon probleme?
obwohl an der eigentlich nicht die heftigsten kräfte wirken,oder?
trek kann die natürlich nicht mehr in gold-bronze liefern.....wie so oft schon(siehe griffe)...

hat von euch einer noch zufällig so eine ovale mutter in original trek gold-bronze....?

@sushi

nimm die http://cgi.ebay.de//GORE-Schaltzug-...vr_id=&cguid=429b9d251250a0aad3d628b6ffccfaa0 dann hast du keine probleme mehr mit schaltung ......gibts auch in schwarz

ist zwar sauteuer, aber wenn dich das nicht stört........
ansonsten jagwire+shimano sp52 hüllen


----------



## skinny63 (7. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch Schaltungsprobleme und würde jetzt gerne andere
> Schaltzüge einbauen und bin zwischen Jagwire und Nokon Schaltzügen
> am überlegen.
> 
> ...


Ja und zwar Jagwire

evtl. Ist Gore Ride on noch ne gute Idee


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Mai 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ja und zwar Jagwire
> 
> evtl. Ist Gore Ride on noch ne gute Idee



Ja und wie bist zufrieden?


----------



## skinny63 (7. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja und wie bist zufrieden?



Ja, kann nicht klagen. Und das ist bei Schaltzügen wohl das Wichtigste.

Einen "alten" hatte ich geknickt und das war nicht so toll.

Designmässig ist Gore und jagwire natürlich nicht erste Wahl.

Bei jagwire finde ich die Abstreifer für (oder besser gegen) Schmutz recht gelungen.


----------



## Markpa (11. Mai 2010)

Was ist eigentlich aus der vor einiger Zeit gestellten Frage nach dem Steuersatz geworden? Hat den schon jemand gewechselt? Welchen kann man denn jetzt verwenden?

Gruß


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Mai 2010)

Im 2009 ist ja ein canecreek verbaut Bein nem Freund remedy 2010 ein Fsa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Mai 2010)

Die Pedale hab ich jetzt bestellt 

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=127


----------



## speedos (11. Mai 2010)

Sehen schick aus, aber ich würde nie wieder was mit Madenschrauben als Pins nehmen... 
Geht nix über durchgeschraubte Pins  Vor allem wesentlich besserer Grip!!!
Optik der Pedalen ist eh zweitrangig, müssen für meine Geschmack nur flach sein und vernünftige Lager besitzen. Der Lack oder die Eloxalschicht ist eh nach ner Zeit ziemlich ramponiert


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Mai 2010)

Wo liegt da der Unterschied? Pins haben doch die Pedale


----------



## EL_BOB (11. Mai 2010)

hey leute mal ne frage.
was habt ihr so für bremsen an euren bikes.... ich such was standfestes was schick ist und einen studentengeldbeutel nicht so arg belastet. also wenns geht könntet ihr ja mal paar erfahrungsberichte zu bremsen posten. meine juicy5 sind leider etwas überfordert.....


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Mai 2010)

Ja die juicy 5 fliegt bei mir auch raus...
Ich werde wohl zur avid elixir cr in weiß greifen.

Gruß marco


----------



## EL_BOB (11. Mai 2010)

mit der cr hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt..... wenn die juicy richtig heiß wird oder war...wars das mit der bremsleistung, nur noch quietchen.... am we im bikepark hat das richtig genervt


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Mai 2010)

Ja ich hab übergangsweise mal Trickstuff Beläge rein, bis Geld da ist für ne neue Bremse....


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Mai 2010)

Leider gibt's wenig alternativen die Saint soll zu heftig sein als Enduro Bremse;-)


----------



## EL_BOB (11. Mai 2010)

gibt ja leider auch wenig alternativen.... hope kostet ja gleich ne ganze stange mehr... geht es mit den trickstuff belägen besser? 

ich hab am angfang an ne code 5 gedacht weil ich bin halt auch nicht grade ein fliegengewicht.... aber das gewichtsplus stört mich schon irgendwie, und 4 kolben naja weiß nicht ob das sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mit den Trickstuff belägen zufrieden, nur das ist keine endgültige Lösung. 
Die Elixir Cr wird es wohl werden.....kostet so ca. 270euro


----------



## Lindy R8 (11. Mai 2010)

@ EL BOB:

Fahre selbst die Code 5 am Shova LT und die Elixier CR am Remedy, bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden!! Würde mir an deiner stelle die Elixier R oder Elixier 5 kaufen, die sind gleich gut wie die CR und dabei günstiger, da die R keine Druckpunktverstellung und die 5 auch keine Werkzeuglose Bremshebelverstellung hat. 
Bin die R an einem Testbike gefahren und konnte keine Performance unterschiede feststellen!!


----------



## EL_BOB (11. Mai 2010)

@Lindy        danke für den tipp....hatte mir auch schon die elixier r angeschaut. die müsste es schon mindestens sein weil wenn ich neue teile kaufe wollte ich halt dann immer gleich ne stufe besser kaufen als das was dran is.werd versuchen die r am we mal beim händler meines vertrauens in augenschein zu nehmen. die code 5 bin ich schon ausgiebig gefahren und war total begeistert wie das ding beist....

@Sushi wo hastn die bremse für 270 gefunden? mit oder ohne scheiben? und vorne und hinten?


----------



## Markpa (11. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Im 2009 ist ja ein canecreek verbaut Bein nem Freund remedy 2010 ein Fsa.


Das ist mir schon klar  Nur die serienmäßig cerbauten Dinger sind m. M. nach nicht die haltbarsten. Bei der Diskussion damals ist raus gekommen, dass es im Nachrüstsektor noch nicht so viel Auswahl gibt was konische Gabelschäfte angeht. Ich glaube Acros z. B. hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nichts. Deswegen wollte ich wissen ob einer bisher mehr weiß.

Zum Thema Bremse. Habe selber die CR dran mit 203 vorn und 180 hinten. die hat mich in letzte Woche in Latsch nicht im Stich gelassen. Selbst am letzten Tag mit fast 5000 verblockten Tiefenmeter hatte ich kein Fading, Druckpunktwandern etc.

Gruß


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Mai 2010)

Du heute in der Bike sind Steuersätze getestet worden und
Ne Empfehlung gab es bei Semi integriert für acros ai 22 und Chris King Inset und Cane Creek 110zs.
Schau einfach mal nach den 3 Steuersätzen.


----------



## Markpa (11. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Du heute in der Bike sind Steuersätze getestet worden und
> Ne Empfehlung gab es bei Semi integriert für acros ai 22 und Chris King Inset und Cane Creek 110zs.
> Schau einfach mal nach den 3 Steuersätzen.



Danke, aber der Test in der Mountainbike hat sich ausschließlich mit 1 1/8 Zoll beschäftigt. Ich werde mich mal bei Acros und Chris King auf die Suche begeben. Da wird sich doch was finden lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hosenmatz (11. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den Trickstuff belägen zufrieden, nur das ist keine endgültige Lösung.
> Die Elixir Cr wird es wohl werden.....kostet so ca. 270euro



Wenn du noch ein wenig Geduld hast,
könntest du meine Elixir R mit Carbonhebel vom Remedy 9.8 erwerben.
Du müsstest noch so lange warten, bis die neue Hayes ausgeliefert wird.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. Mai 2010)

Die neue Hayes Prime hab ich auch schon gesehen,
die neue Magura FR finde ich auch Interessant.


----------



## mamo80 (12. Mai 2010)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> hey leute mal ne frage.
> was habt ihr so für bremsen an euren bikes.... ich such was standfestes was schick ist und einen studentengeldbeutel nicht so arg belastet. also wenns geht könntet ihr ja mal paar erfahrungsberichte zu bremsen posten. meine juicy5 sind leider etwas überfordert.....




wollt mir auch eine neue bremse gönnen, aber eigentlich bin ich mit meiner juicy 3 auch ganz zufrieden. in 2 jahren noch nie entlüften müssen und die ganze letzte saison mit einem satz belägen ausgekommen. 

einfach weniger bremsen guys 

@EL Bob- um 270 gibts die CR bei BC


----------



## gmk (12. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den Trickstuff belägen zufrieden, nur das ist keine endgültige Lösung.
> Die Elixir Cr wird es wohl werden.....kostet so ca. 270euro



gabs vor kurzen noch um 219 bei bike-components.de


----------



## mamo80 (12. Mai 2010)

stimmt, hab ich mir auch gedacht, so vor 2 wochen als ich bestelln wollt. sind sicher die Griechen dran schuld


----------



## EL_BOB (12. Mai 2010)

weniger bremsen kostet natürlich am wenigsten..... 

mal sehen, ich geh jetzt erstmal zum hämdler und probier bissl rum....mal sehen was der stammkundenrabatt bringt...


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Mai 2010)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> weniger bremsen kostet natürlich am wenigsten.....
> 
> mal sehen, ich geh jetzt erstmal zum hämdler und probier bissl rum....mal sehen was der stammkundenrabatt bringt...




Welche Pedale hast du dran?
Berichte mal welche Bremse dir dein Händler mit Studentenrabatt anbieten kann

Gruss Marco


----------



## es geht auch an (12. Mai 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Danke, aber der Test in der Mountainbike hat sich ausschließlich mit 1 1/8 Zoll beschäftigt. Ich werde mich mal bei Acros und Chris King auf die Suche begeben. Da wird sich doch was finden lassen...



guckst du hier http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Steuersaetze-und-Zubehoer/Steuersatz-tapered:::178_34_646.html

so ab 50 euro aufwärts bis 170euro is alles dabei....ritchey,fsa,chrisking,usw....



hab mir gerade pedale vom zoll geholt.....
wellgo mg 1 aus china für schlappe 30 euros.
....und auch nur 2 wochen gewartet .
(nicht beim zoll, obwohl man dort manchmal den eindruck bekommen kann  )
fahr meine anderen jetzt knapp ein jahr ohne probleme, also absoluter kauftipp


----------



## Trekyy (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute 

Hab jetzt genug Geld für einen neuen LRS  an meinem 09 remedy 7 

gespart, ich wiege Start klar ca. 70 kg und lass ab und zu mal krachen Drops 2m etc.

hatte zu erst mit den DT-swiss Enduro  1750 geliebeugelt doch der preiss 

von 650 hält mich ab und weil auch die meissten leute schreiben das 

man für weniger Geld einen ziemlich guten Costumsatz bekommt , ich 

suche aber aufjedenfall etwas um die 1700-1900 gramm. schon mal vielen  dank für eure bemühungen .

und nen schönen Herren Tag noch .


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Mai 2010)

Veltec V-two kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (13. Mai 2010)

Trekyy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Hab jetzt genug Geld für einen neuen LRS  an meinem 09 remedy 7
> 
> ...



Hope Pro 2 mit ZTR Flow Felge und CX Ray Speichen. 1717gr. Sehr stabil und steif. Und sieht auch noch gut aus. Aber das beste ist der Sound der Hope ;-)


----------



## Lindy R8 (13. Mai 2010)

Ist zwar ein bisschen schwerer aber dafür gerade günstig!!

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## es geht auch an (13. Mai 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein bisschen schwerer aber dafür gerade günstig!!
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php



hier gibts die aber ohne angebot fast HUNDERT euro günstiger.......
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-20mm-Steckachse.html


soviel zum sog. schnäppchen des tages.......


----------



## Lindy R8 (13. Mai 2010)

Sorry, hatte ich nicht gewust!!! 

Zum Glück habe ich ihn nicht bestellt!!!!


----------



## es geht auch an (13. Mai 2010)

superschnäppchen angebote àla mediamarkt und co gibts jetzt
auch in der bikebranche....... 

da hätt ich mich auch grün und blau geärgert, wenn ich da bestellt hätte...

fährt eigentlich jmd die dinger.....?
wie schwer sind die genau?


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Mai 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Hope Pro 2 mit ZTR Flow Felge und CX Ray Speichen. 1717gr. Sehr stabil und steif. Und sieht auch noch gut aus. Aber das beste ist der Sound der Hope ;-)



Ja aber Veltec Laufradsatz hat auch nen geilenSound und
ist Bein Preisleistungs-Tipp


----------



## Markpa (13. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja aber Veltec Laufradsatz hat auch nen geilenSound und
> ist Bein Preisleistungs-Tipp


Glaub ich Dir. Sehen auch echt gut aus mit der großen Schrift. Wiegen aber auch 300gr. Zusätzlich haben sie keine Aero Speichen, die bekannterweise durch mehr Flex stabiler sind. Dafür kosten die Veltec in der Tat die Hälfte. Wie haltbar die Naben sind muss sich aber noch zeigen. Von den Hope hört man eigentlich nur gutes.


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Mai 2010)

Ich werde immer mal berichten wie sich die Veltec
Laufräder so machen. Bis jetzt gibt es nichts negatives zu sagen....


----------



## Markpa (13. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich werde immer mal berichten wie sich die Veltec
> Laufräder so machen. Bis jetzt gibt es nichts negatives zu sagen....


Ich glaube auch, dass für das Geld nichts besseres finden wird. Wenn man mit dem Gewicht leben kann eine gute Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Mai 2010)

Sind leichter als Serien lrs vom Remedy 7.
Das Gewicht stört mich nicht. Stabilität ist mir wichtiger..


----------



## sharky (13. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja aber Veltec Laufradsatz hat auch nen geilenSound und
> ist Bein Preisleistungs-Tipp



ich wÃ¼rde mir WEDER den 2200 da reinbauen NOCH den veltec. der eine ist zu schwer der andere zu naja...

wenn man gutes material zum kleinsten preis sucht, kann ich nur den hope hoops factory laufradsatz mit pro II und ztr flow empfehlen. kostet 299â¬ bei bike-components, wiegt 18xx gramm und kann mit dem tausch der nippel und 50% der speichen gegen revos ohne stabilitÃ¤tseinbuÃen auf etwa 1750g gebracht werden. falls mand as braucht. den LRS gibt es aber nur in ganz schwarz

ansonsten sind pro II / cx ray / flow natÃ¼rlich eine der nobelsten lÃ¶sungen. machen sich auch an meinem remedy sehr chic weil naben rot und felgen weiÃ. leicht pornÃ¶s


----------



## Sushi1976 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich halte an den veltec fest, ich hab die von nem Kumpel prüfen lassen
der mehrfacher deutscher Meister im Downhill.
Der hat meinen lrs gleich mal in den zentrierständer rein.
Die Laufräder sind Top eingespeicht und hatten null höhenschlag.


----------



## Trekyy (14. Mai 2010)

danke schon mal für die tips bin noch am überlegen .................


----------



## Scherbi123 (14. Mai 2010)

was waren eigentlich eure dicksten sprünge mit dem remedy?


----------



## thomas.h (14. Mai 2010)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> was waren eigentlich eure dicksten sprünge mit dem remedy?



Ich bin mal mit meinem Remedy vom Kirchdach meines Nachbarortes zum Kirchdach in meinem Ort gesprungen. Während des Sprunges hab ich meine Mathehausaufgaben gemacht und ich hatte nur einen lila Stringtanga an. Als ich natürlich voll cool supersicher gelandet bin, hat die Pfarrersköchin geklatscht. Morgen bin ich bei ihr zu frischen Apfelstrudel eingeladen.











Ok, vielleicht doch noch was produktiveres: 
Ich möchte mich offiziell in die Remedianergang einschreiben. 
Ich habe mir ein 09er Remedy 7 gegönnt, auf Lindis anraten (vielen Dank für die Testfahrt!) bei 179/82cm in "S". Ich fand das M etwas zu groß, das S fährt sich superangenehm!
Als Modifikation hab ich jetzt die Pedale gegen die Wellgo DH Kombipedale getauscht, es kommt dann vorerst nur die Stinger Kettenführung und ein Sherman Rockring (angeblich 80gr) drauf, sowie eine 27,2 Sattelstütze mit Shim, da die 31,6 sich durch die Schweißnaht nicht wirklich komplett versenken lässt.
Der nächste Plan ist umrüsten auf Tubeless (hinten geb ich wohl dem leichten Mountainking, vorne vermutlich Minon Single Ply (mit dem ich bei nassen Steinen gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe - die Zeiten für 3 verschiedene Schönwetterreifen sind vorbei) eine Chance). Bis nächstes Jahr sollten vermutlich noch 1750gr Felgen mit 10fach Platz finden.

Grüße und vielen Dank für den Thread, den ich zur Kaufentscheidung einige Male durchgekaut habe!

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (15. Mai 2010)

@Trekky -funworks 3way mit ztr flow bei actionsports um 349,- da machst nix falsch. felgen kosten allein schon einen huni das stück. hält einiges aus, hab ihn jez 1 jahr (allerdings noch den 2010 mit ztr flow um 299).


----------



## Trekyy (15. Mai 2010)

ok vorne brauch ich ne 20 mm Achse und hinten ? 10 mm oder 12 mm ?

danke schonmal  ! fahre ein remedy 7  von 2009


----------



## thomas.h (15. Mai 2010)

Trekyy schrieb:


> ok vorne brauch ich ne 20 mm Achse und hinten ? 10 mm oder 12 mm ?
> 
> danke schonmal  ! fahre ein remedy 7  von 2009



Schnellspanner


----------



## EL_BOB (15. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Welche Pedale hast du dran?
> Berichte mal welche Bremse dir dein HÃ¤ndler mit Studentenrabatt anbieten kannâ¦
> 
> Gruss Marco


 

ich hab die welgo mg1 pedale dran.... 50 euro bei 390 gramm das paar fand ich unschlagbar.....

hab lange mit meinem hÃ¤ndler geredet und haben jetzt schlussendlich erstmal von gesinterten auf organische bremsbelÃ¤ge gewechselt. der erste eindruck ist gut aber genaues kann ich erst nach ner richtigen abfahrt sagen.... vorerst wird die kohle gespart 
aber mit 270 fÃ¼r nen satz cr kann er nich ganz mithalten....naja wir werden sehen


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Mai 2010)

Welche Beläge hast jetzt drin?


----------



## EL_BOB (15. Mai 2010)

hab jetzt die organischen avid juisy beläge drin. sollen ja die wärme besser ableiten als die gesinterten.... auf den alten is nichts drauf, also irgendwie verglast oder so, nichts.... keiner weiß woran das liegt.


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Mai 2010)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> hab jetzt die organischen avid juisy beläge drin. sollen ja die wärme besser ableiten als die gesinterten.... auf den alten is nichts drauf, also irgendwie verglast oder so, nichts.... keiner weiß woran das liegt.



Verglast deutet auf Schleifbremsung hin.....
Ich hab ja Trickstuff drin und mal sehen wie die so auf längere Sicht sind...


----------



## mamo80 (15. Mai 2010)

Trekyy schrieb:


> ok vorne brauch ich ne 20 mm Achse und hinten ? *10 mm oder 12 mm* ?
> 
> danke schonmal  ! fahre ein remedy 7  von 2009




weder noch! beim remedy geht nur stinknormaler Qr-Schnellspanner! kannst aber normalerweise umbauen, die 3way kannst in Qr, 10 und 12mm fahren. solltest beim bestelln gleich drauf achten dass du die Qr drinne hast, ich musste mir den umbaukit extra bestellen!


----------



## es geht auch an (16. Mai 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Hope Pro 2 mit ZTR Flow Felge und CX Ray Speichen. 1717gr. Sehr stabil und steif. Und sieht auch noch gut aus. Aber das beste ist der Sound der Hope ;-)



hast du zufällig 'nen link wo es die lr günstig gibt?
hab jetzt auf die schnelle nur angebote von 650euro
und du meintest ja, daß diese kombi billiger ist als 650euro wie z.b. für den dt1750......


----------



## Markpa (16. Mai 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> hast du zufällig 'nen link wo es die lr günstig gibt?
> hab jetzt auf die schnelle nur angebote von 650euro
> und du meintest ja, daß diese kombi billiger ist als 650euro wie z.b. für den dt1750......



Bei Actionsports im Konfigurator für 470,- oder bei meinem Vor Ort Dealer für 500,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (17. Mai 2010)

danke....
werd ich demnächst mal ausprobieren.
ich bin ja mit dem crossmax xl auch sehr zufrieden bisher, von dem wurd hier noch gar nix gesagt....ist supersteif (noch nie nachzentriert) ,top verarbeitet,tubeless und leicht.


----------



## skinny63 (17. Mai 2010)

Remedy on Garda:


----------



## BikerDurden (17. Mai 2010)

Hey Skinny,

wo warste am Garda?Ich war 4 Tage in Torbole 601 und Della Pace fahren..
zusätzlich waren wir noch aufm Monte Baldo mit der Gondl 

War absolut fabulös...das Remedy rockt ohne ende )


----------



## noBrain-noPain (17. Mai 2010)

hey Jungs, 
war die ganze letzte Woche auch in Riva!  und das Remedy(auch das 2010) rockt wirklich richtig!  Hab allerdings nur 4 andere Remedys in der Woche gesehen! War da jemand von euch dabei??
Gruß


----------



## skinny63 (17. Mai 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hey Skinny,
> 
> wo warste am Garda?Ich war 4 Tage in Torbole 601 und Della Pace fahren..
> zusätzlich waren wir noch aufm Monte Baldo mit der Gondl
> ...



Hotel in Riva

auf der Ostseite sind wir Dosso dei Roveri gefahren, ansonsten die Monte Brione Abfahrt (hinten) Tag + NR, Pianaura Trail und vom Passo Nota den 422 nach Pregasina damit also 4 von den 5 Empfehlungen aus der letzten Fre...de

der 601 übersteigt derzeit sicher noch mein fahrerisches Vermögen, also kommt er auf die Aufgabenliste 

ansonsten war es mit dem Remedy auf den Strecken ganz herrlich, selbst der Uphill zum Passo Nota ist machbar und scheitert nur durch Konditionsschwächen 

Vergleich ist zum Vorjahr die gleiche Strecke mit einem Bergamont Evolve

Schwachpunkte am Bike waren:
 1. Tag Reifenwahl VR: Michelin Wild Grip'R war auf den steinigen Trails nicht wirklich eine gute Wahl und wurde dann durch Maxxis Minion FR ersetzt, danach deutlich besser
 Sattelklemme an der KS i950 => ständiges Lösen der Verschraubung, werde ich versuchen, durch Schraubensicherung + Federringe zu bekämpfen => von der Verstellfunktion allererste Sahne

keine echte Überraschung, aber sollte hier vielleicht doch mal erwähnt werden:
 XT-Bremsen absolut standfest, ganz im Gegensatz zu den häufig gelobten Elixirs (wandernder Druckpunkt, Fading) bei anderen Mitradlern
 leider ist die XT keine echte 1-Finger Bremse, daher wird für mich die Marta FR vielleicht eine Alternative im Spätsommer
 die Lyrik 2-step versieht weiterhin ihren Dienst recht klaglos und mit prima Ansprechverhalten, durch die Absenkung werden auch die Uphills hinter Nago (Richtung Altissimo) und Pre (Richtung Passo Nota) erträglich

 schlußendlich also nix (oder wenig), was mit dem Bike an sich und dessen Konstruktion zu tun hat


----------



## skinny63 (17. Mai 2010)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> hey Jungs,
> war die ganze letzte Woche auch in Riva!  und das Remedy(auch das 2010) rockt wirklich richtig!  Hab allerdings nur 4 andere Remedys in der Woche gesehen! War da jemand von euch dabei??
> Gruß



muss dann ja fast so gewesen sein 

ich bin der mit den vielen Muskeln  im Bauchbereich


----------



## Markpa (17. Mai 2010)

Hi, hat einer von euch ne Ahnung, was für ein weiß das weiß des 2009er Remedys ist? Ich meine evtl. RAL??? Wollte mein wegen nem echt fiesen Lackabplatzer (ca. 1 Euro groß) mal versuchen zu lackieren.

Gruß Mark


----------



## es geht auch an (17. Mai 2010)

@markpa :da musst du zu 'nem lackierer(hab ich schon öfters hier als antwort bekommen)....
hab auch vergebens versucht hier im netz die farbcodes ausfindig zu machen....
ABER wenn du was rausfindest, poste sie bitte hier.....ich such noch den rootbeer farbton....

@skinny63 nimm für deine ks am besten die ovalen beilagscheiben von v-brakes...dann kannst du sie richtig fest knallen *knarz*
und mit der kombi aus schraubensicherung dürft's dann halten....


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. Mai 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> Hey Skinny,
> 
> wo warste am Garda?Ich war 4 Tage in Torbole 601 und Della Pace fahren..
> zusätzlich waren wir noch aufm Monte Baldo mit der Gondl
> ...



Ja für mich gehts Ende Juni an den Gardasee und dann lass
ich das Remedy auch mal wieder rocken bin so zufrieden.

PS: War gestern in Osternohe im Bikepark, leider nur als Zuschauer
aber die Freeride-Strecke will ich auch mal mit dem Remedy fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (17. Mai 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @markpa :da musst du zu 'nem lackierer(hab ich schon öfters hier als antwort bekommen)....
> hab auch vergebens versucht hier im netz die farbcodes ausfindig zu machen....
> ABER wenn du was rausfindest, poste sie bitte hier.....ich such noch den rootbeer farbton....
> 
> ...


----------



## es geht auch an (17. Mai 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> War vorhin bei ner Karosseriebude im Nachbarort. Der Inhaber ist echt in Ordnung. Hat sich ewig viel Zeit genommen und mir letztendlich mit so nem Farbscanner das Rootbeer und das Weiss genau bestimmen können. Am Samstag werden wir die Farben mischen und dann wird es sie mir bemustern - sprich wir sprühen mal testweise . Er geht aber davon aus, dass er die Farben exakt hinbekommt.
> Das Bike lasse ich dann von ihm neu lackieren (komplettes Oberrohr mit Rootbeer und weiss) und die durch den Sturz enstandene Beule macht er auch noch raus.
> 
> Kostenpunkt liegt zwischen 60 und 70,- Öre - das ist absolut top!
> ...



hi mark,
das ist super nett von dir. warte auf deine pm.hast echt einen netten lackierer gefunden....sag ihm von mir bitte auch vielen dank und das er damit mindestens zwei leute glücklich macht 

grüße


----------



## Skydiver81 (17. Mai 2010)

servus
hab heut die schaltzuge neu gemacht, von Gore und hab die durchgehend verlegt, nun bin ich aber mit der befestigung des zuges nicht so zufrieden, hab mir cabelgrip mit gekauft aber sieht klobig aus und an der sitzstrebe ist es auch schlecht anzubringen.
Hab es jetzt erst mal mit kabelbinder gemacht..

@Skinny hast du noch die original bremsbeläge drinnen? bin mit denen nicht so zufrieden..


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. Mai 2010)

So mal kurz was ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen dem Specialized Enduro 2010 und meinem Remedy 7 2009

Ich hatte am Wochenende mal die Möglichkeit, dass Enduro 2010 in Größe M zu testen und muss sagen, das Bike ist echt geil macht auch richtig Spaß und wäre für mich eine alternative zu meinem Remedy.
Erst dachte ich das Rahmengröße M etwas klein ist, weil ich ja beim Remedy das 19,5 L habe.
Doch die Geodaten sind ziemlich indentisch bis auf die Oberrohrlänge. 
Radstand Überstandshöhe fast genauso..wie beim Remedy 19.5!!
Als Specialized M und bei Trek brauche ich ein L 
Schon immer sehr verwunderlich wie die Hersteller ihre Geodaten so ansetzen

Aber wie gesagt war ne kleine Tour mit nem Kumpel, der das Enduro 2010 hat und er ist mein Remedy gefahren und war auch begeistert.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Mai 2010)

Respekt, das nenn ich mal nen Service die Pedale von Superstar-Components am Donnerstag bestellt und gestern bei mir eingetroffen

Sie sehen echt geil aus


Gruss Marco


----------



## skinny63 (19. Mai 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @skinny63 nimm für deine ks am besten die ovalen beilagscheiben von v-brakes...dann kannst du sie richtig fest knallen *knarz*
> und mit der kombi aus schraubensicherung dürft's dann halten....



habe ich mir vorgestern besorgt, werde ich dann testen, danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (19. Mai 2010)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> servus
> 
> @Skinny hast du noch die original bremsbeläge drinnen? bin mit denen nicht so zufrieden..



ganz klares JAEIN, also 1xJa und 1x Nein, neu sind die Metallbeläge am HR, sind aber noch nicht richtig eingebremst

war mit den Orig. Belägen aber auch zufrieden

ob, das noch was wird mit dem Einbremsen? Habe mich vom Händler zum Kauf einer Hope M4 "beraten" lassen, statt auf die Marta FR zu warten...


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Mai 2010)

Ja skinny nimmst jetzt die Hope?


----------



## Ron_Domsson (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin mit meiner XT Bremse inzwischen sehr zufrieden. Allerdingst erst seit ich Kool Stop Beläge montiert habe. Die originalen Beläge waren zwar ok, gut zu dosieren, aber von der Power her nicht überwältigend. Seit die neuen Beläge eingebremst sind, hab' ich das Gefühl ne neue Bremse zu fahren. Richtig geil! Ich würde vor nem Tausch eher mit den Belägen etwas spielen, ne M4 ist ja dann doch sehr teuer und bringt evt. nich wahnsinnig viel...


----------



## skinny63 (20. Mai 2010)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meiner XT Bremse inzwischen sehr zufrieden. Allerdingst erst seit ich Kool Stop Beläge montiert habe. Die originalen Beläge waren zwar ok, gut zu dosieren, aber von der Power her nicht überwältigend. Seit die neuen Beläge eingebremst sind, hab' ich das Gefühl ne neue Bremse zu fahren. Richtig geil! Ich würde vor nem Tausch eher mit den Belägen etwas spielen, ne M4 ist ja dann doch sehr teuer und bringt evt. nich wahnsinnig viel...



Zu spät


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Mai 2010)

wer noch ein Remedy sucht hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120572525770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Der Preis ist nur leicht übertrieben...


----------



## Markpa (21. Mai 2010)

Sers,

ist es möglich den Standard LRS (speziell vorne) von 20mm auf standard Schnellspanner umzubauen? 

Dann könnt ich ihn nämlich in mein Racefully packen und hätte somit ne ordentlich breite Felge und nicht mehr dieses Dingelchen mit 17mm.

Gruß Mark

Edit: Gefunden:

http://www.actionsports.de/Naben/No...b-Konverter-Umbaukit-QR20-auf-9mm::12067.html


----------



## gmk (23. Mai 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> ist es möglich den Standard LRS (speziell vorne) von 20mm auf standard Schnellspanner umzubauen?
> 
> ...



der konverter wird nicht für jede nabe passen


----------



## hosenmatz (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ist es nur bei mir so, oder quietschen eure Elixir's bei nässe auch ganz hervorragend?

Ansonsten bin ich inzwischen mit der Bremse sehr zufrieden,
bloß bei nassen Originalbelägen nervt mich die Quietscherei.

Für alle die nicht in den 2010er Thread reinschauen, so sieht meins 
aktuell mit 12,9 kg Gesamtgewicht aus:


----------



## es geht auch an (23. Mai 2010)

@ markpa

...und...hattest du erfolg beim lackierer???
bin schon gespannt....


----------



## Markpa (23. Mai 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @ markpa
> 
> ...und...hattest du erfolg beim lackierer???
> bin schon gespannt....



Oh man, war gestern wie besprochen um 1 da. da hatte er schon zu! mein bike habe ich noch durch die scheibe sehen können, aber es war keiner mehr da :-(

jetzt muss ich doch tatsächlich mit meinem racefully rumkluntschen :-( und das wo ich doch extra noch neue reifen augezogen habe für die touren dieses woe :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. Mai 2010)

ich hab mal eine *trek remedy IG angelegt*, in der sich die diskussionen zu einzelnen themen besser strukturieren und gezielter zusammenfassen lassen. macht das suchen und finden von antworten auf einzelne fragen sicher leichter 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=517


----------



## speedos (23. Mai 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine *trek remedy IG angelegt*, in der sich die diskussionen zu einzelnen themen besser strukturieren und gezielter zusammenfassen lassen. macht das suchen und finden von antworten auf einzelne fragen sicher leichter
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=517



Klasse Sache , mal schauen, wie sich das ganze entwickelt...


----------



## es geht auch an (23. Mai 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Oh man, war gestern wie besprochen um 1 da. da hatte er schon zu! mein bike habe ich noch durch die scheibe sehen können, aber es war keiner mehr da :-(
> 
> jetzt muss ich doch tatsächlich mit meinem racefully rumkluntschen :-( und das wo ich doch extra noch neue reifen augezogen habe für die touren dieses woe :-(




oh mann...das ist bitter....zum greifen nah und doch so fern...
wenigstens bist bei deinen touren am wochenende erster am gipfel....


----------



## Markpa (23. Mai 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine *trek remedy IG angelegt*, in der sich die diskussionen zu einzelnen themen besser strukturieren und gezielter zusammenfassen lassen. macht das suchen und finden von antworten auf einzelne fragen sicher leichter
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=517



jutte idee. bin beigetreten.


----------



## sharky (23. Mai 2010)

na dann mal rein mit den fragen & beiträgen in die IG


----------



## thomas.h (24. Mai 2010)

Weiß jemand, woher ich diesen Tubeless-Aufsatz für die Bontrager Rhythm-Felgen herbekomme?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. Mai 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, woher ich diesen Tubeless-Aufsatz für die Bontrager Rhythm-Felgen herbekomme?
> 
> Grüße und Danke



Ich sage mal einfach frech, _bei jedem Trek Händler_. Die führen das ganze Bontrager Sortiment oder können es jedenfalls bestellen.


----------



## Markpa (26. Mai 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @ markpa
> 
> ...und...hattest du erfolg beim lackierer???
> bin schon gespannt....



Habe mein Bike gestern vom Lackierer geholt. Die gute Nachricht ist, dass wir zumindest das Weiss hinbekommen. Die schlechte, dass das mit dem Rootbeer nicht geklappt hat. Die Auflagefläche des Farbscanner war zu klein. Unsere provisorische "Abdeckung" mit so kleinen Gummimatten hat das Licht nicht vollends ferngehalten, was zu einer "zu hellen" Messung geführt hat. Das Muster war deutlich heller als das Rootbeer am Bike. 

Der Lacker sagte, dass er sich durchaus über verschiedene Mischungen an den Lack rantesten könnte. Da aber der Liter Perleffekt Lack ordentlich Geld kostet und er nicht weiß wie oft er dann verwerfen muss, wäre es eine immens Zeit- und somit Kostenaufwändige Sache. 

Hat einer von Euch schon mal probiert Trek nach der Farbnummer zu fragen? Wenn nicht würde ich das jetzt mal machen.

Gruß


----------



## Markpa (26. Mai 2010)

Habe denen jetzt mal zwei Nachrichten hinterlassen. Eine für den Importeur und eine für Trek USA selber.

Hallo!

Ich bin Besitzer eines Remedy 8 mit 08er Baujahr. Es ist lackiert in weiss/rootbeer. Nun habe ich durch einen Sturz einen bösen Lackabplatzer auf dem Oberrohr. Mein Lackierer bekommt das weiss hin. Das Rootbeer allerings nicht. Er meinte es müsste doch irgendwo eine Farbnummer geben, oder zumindest ein Mischungsverhältnis um die Farbe herzustellen. Könnt Ihr mir diese Farbnummer mitteilen?

Vielen Dank

Gruß 




Dear Trek Team!

I´m user of a big Bike Community in Germany and owner of a Trek Remedy 8 from 2009. There is a big tread in this community (more than 160 pages) where questions about the Remedy, pics etc are shown. Here you can find the link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310461

In the past some of the users had problems with scratches and/or blow ups of the paint (lacquer) especially through downfalls ;-)

It will be very helpful when Trek will put some Colornumbers or some kind of color pen to there bikes in future. 

Especially in my case I need a Colornumber or the datas of the mixture for the ROOTBEER color. I have a really bad and big scratch on the tube and my lacquerer (more than one) is not able to mix this color! I know that some other users of this board are having the same problems as I.

Maybe you can tell us the correct colornumber?

Thank youn very much.

Greetings 

PS: I hope that it´s ok to put this message on the board to show the other guys that I have contacted you.


Mal schauen wann die sich melden 

Gruß Mark

PS: wer an meinem englisch rummacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (26. Mai 2010)

schade....das mit dem rootbeer......

hab's auch mal ohne erfolg  über trek probiert, die farbnummer ausfindig zu machen....

ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## _ViTO_ (26. Mai 2010)

wenn du nur die farbcodes haben möchtest von Trek, warum schreibst denen dann so ein Roman? Kurz und knapp geht das..

Habe mir auch mal Lack anmischen lassen der vorher gescannt wurde. Jedoch sind die Werte nie 100% genau. An deiner Stelle gib dich damit zufrieden oder such dir gleich ne andere Farbe raus und so wird dein Remedy auch zugleich nen Unikat..

mfg vito


----------



## Markpa (27. Mai 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> warum schreibst denen dann so ein Roman?



Weil es mit der Methode: "Ey, Codes her, bin schließlich Kunde" nicht immer funktioniert. Wenn man den Leuten einen Grund gibt etwas zu tun machen sie es oft lieber. 


_ViTO_ schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle gib dich damit zufrieden



Nö. Wieso findest Du dich nicht damit ab, dass es Leute gibt denen so etwas wichtig ist ;-) So wie etwa die Leute die sich weiße Pedale und weiß Reifen kaufen ;-)



_ViTO_ schrieb:


> oder such dir gleich ne andere Farbe raus und so wird dein Remedy auch zugleich nen Unikat..



Ähm nein, denn das Rootbeer ist geil. Ich will keine andere Farbe.

Gruß


----------



## es geht auch an (27. Mai 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> wenn du nur die farbcodes haben möchtest von Trek, warum schreibst denen dann so ein Roman? Kurz und knapp geht das..............
> mfg vito



wer lesen kann,........
kurz und knapp anfragen haben ja nicht geklappt.....wurde MEHRMALS in diesem fred gepostet......

das markpa das jetzt auf diese art (mit dem druck einer großen community) versucht,
ist nur konsequent bzw. logisch 
.....und auch noch nett von ihm, dass er sich die mühe gemacht hat 

aber manche haben immer was zu meckern.....

nix für ungut


----------



## _ViTO_ (27. Mai 2010)

hä was? meckern? wer? wo?

schickt doch mal an Trek nen Brief mit einem polaroid von eurem besten Beleidigtem Blick und bittet um die Farbcodes... vllt klappt es ja dann^^

ich hab doch nix dagegen jungs..


----------



## es geht auch an (27. Mai 2010)

@vito
habe leider keinen polaroid......
und wahrscheinlich würd ich dir dann nicht beleidigt genug schauen,
und du würdest was von "kurz und knapp beleidigt schauen" faseln......
nö...lass ma!
ham schon im büro gespendet !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (28. Mai 2010)

Hä? Locker bleiben Jungs 

Hier darf jeder seine Meinung posten...

Gruß 
"das beleidigte Leberwürstchen" ;-)


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Mai 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> wenn du nur die farbcodes haben möchtest von Trek, warum schreibst denen dann so ein Roman? Kurz und knapp geht das..
> 
> Habe mir auch mal Lack anmischen lassen der vorher gescannt wurde. Jedoch sind die Werte nie 100% genau. An deiner Stelle gib dich damit zufrieden oder such dir gleich ne andere Farbe raus und so wird dein Remedy auch zugleich nen Unikat..
> 
> mfg vito



Ich würde mein Remedy auch umlackieren lassen, wenn ich mal zu viele Schrammen und Kratzer habe....komplett schwarz matt!

Gruss Sushi


----------



## _ViTO_ (28. Mai 2010)

@markpa:  guter Junge und mit Humor...

@sushi: genau das wäre bestimmt auch Bombe.. Ich würd z.b aber auch Schwarz und rot im hochglanz chic finden... aber Remedy sieht in jeder farbe bestimmt hamma aus


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Mai 2010)

Ja rot und schwarz Hochglanz wäre auch genial.
Wie du schon sagst, ich denke dem Remedy kannst jede Lackierung
verpassen und es sieht gut aus. 

Gruß marco


----------



## BikerDurden (28. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja rot und schwarz Hochglanz wäre auch genial.
> Wie du schon sagst, ich denke dem Remedy kannst jede Lackierung
> verpassen und es sieht gut aus.
> 
> Gruß marco



find ich fast schon etwas zu commercial...lieber was richtig unikat mäßiges...
z.b. giftgrün wie von den Suzuki ZX10 oder so )

Was auch stylisch kommt ist wenn man nur einzele akzente setzt, z.b. nur die schwinge in anderer farbe ) naja noch habe ich nciht soviele kratzer wie dass ich mir da was überlegen müsste ))


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Mai 2010)

Du meinst das Kawasaki giftgrün;-)
und schwinge in einer anderen Farbe wie der Hauptrahmen,
wäre nicht so mein Ding....


----------



## mamo80 (29. Mai 2010)

ich weiß das thema Kettenführung wurde schon zig mal durchgekaut, aber ich hätt dennoch eine frage was von folgender zu halten ist?

NG Kettenführung 2fach


----------



## speedos (29. Mai 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> ich weiß das thema Kettenführung wurde schon zig mal durchgekaut, aber ich hätt dennoch eine frage was von folgender zu halten ist?
> 
> NG Kettenführung 2fach



Nimm die hier und gut ist:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ner-ISCG05-BSA-ISCG-5530-5531-5532::2664.html

Hat sich schon zig Fach bewährt hier im Forum, macht wenig Geräusche beim fahren, leicht und auch noch bezahlbar. Da würde ich keine Experimente eingehen. Vor allem die Befestigung über ISG Aufnahme und/oder Tretlagerklemmung find ich merkwürdig. Entweder oder, aber nicht beides zusammen...
Meine Stinger funktioniert seit gut 1500km immer noch Tadellos 
Shaman ist auch noch ne option, soll aber während des Fahrbetriebs etwas lauter sein.


----------



## mamo80 (29. Mai 2010)

ok, danke! nur noch eine frage - welche ausführung brauch ich fürs remedy?


----------



## thomas.h (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
die Standard (also BB-Mount, Tretlagerklemmung).
ISCG (old oder 05) sind 3 Schrauben, die direkt an den Rahmen verschraubt werden. Der Remedy hat diese Schraubenaufnahmen leider nicht (man bräuchte die zB auch für die Hammerschmidt). 
Die Standard wird einfach statt einem Distanzring ins Tretlager eingeklemmt!

Grüße Thomas (der heute seine Shiftguide gegen die Stinger ausgetauscht hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (30. Mai 2010)

so hab mir jez die stinger geordert und noch einen bashguard. doch jez bin ich gar nicht so sicher ob der passt?

hab den truvativ stylo allmountain bestellt - lochkreis 104mm und hab ne 2fach SLX Kurbelgarnitur??

is mir halt erst nach dem bestellen eingefallen...


----------



## thomas.h (30. Mai 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> so hab mir jez die stinger geordert und noch einen bashguard. doch jez bin ich gar nicht so sicher ob der passt?
> 
> hab den truvativ stylo allmountain bestellt - lochkreis 104mm und hab ne 2fach SLX Kurbelgarnitur??
> 
> is mir halt erst nach dem bestellen eingefallen...



Hallo,
ja, passt. Wenn du von 3-fach auf 2fach umrüstest, passen die Kettenblattschrauben. Wenn du ein dickes Plastikchainguard drauf hast, sind die Kettenblattschrauben zu lang und du brauchst die kurzen. Kosten fast 20 (!).

Grüße


----------



## Flitsche (30. Mai 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Standard (also BB-Mount, Tretlagerklemmung).
> ISCG (old oder 05) sind 3 Schrauben, die direkt an den Rahmen verschraubt werden. Der Remedy hat diese Schraubenaufnahmen leider nicht (man bräuchte die zB auch für die Hammerschmidt).
> Die Standard wird einfach statt einem Distanzring ins Tretlager eingeklemmt!
> ...



nur um das noch richtig zu stellen:

ab dem Baujahr 2010 hat das Remedy auch eine ISCG-Aufnahme. Diese ist der Lagerklemmung vorzuziehen.

Für mich der einzige, wirliche Mangel am R 2009


----------



## speedos (30. Mai 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> so hab mir jez die stinger geordert und noch einen bashguard. doch jez bin ich gar nicht so sicher ob der passt?
> 
> hab den truvativ stylo allmountain bestellt - lochkreis 104mm und hab ne 2fach SLX Kurbelgarnitur??
> 
> is mir halt erst nach dem bestellen eingefallen...



Genau die Kombi hab ich an meinem Remedy auch montiert, paßt also. Wie schon erwähnt, könnten die Schrauben zu lang sein, wenn du vorher eine 2 Fach SLX montiert hattest...
Der Lagerklemmung stand ich auch skeptisch gegenüber, aber das hält bombenfest  Aber ne ISG Aufnahme wäre schon besser gewesen, aber geht ja auch so.


----------



## mamo80 (30. Mai 2010)

ja hab 2 fach slx. besser zu lang als zu kurz! 

endlich kommt der plastikring der slx runter, der gibt ja nicht wirklich was her...


----------



## Markpa (31. Mai 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Habe denen jetzt mal zwei Nachrichten hinterlassen. Eine für den Importeur und eine für Trek USA selber.




*Habe eine Nachricht von TREK Deutschland bekommen...  seht selbst...*


Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXX,
>
>vielen Dank für Ihre Mail und Ihre Anfrage.
>
>Wir bitten um Entschuldigung für die verspätete Antwort, aber ich habe es in unserem Werk abgefragt.
>Leider arbeiten wir nicht mit RAL Nummern und die Farbe ist leider so nicht mehr erhältlich.
>
>Ich hätte Ihnen gern weitergeholfen, kann ich aber leider nicht.
>
>Tut mir leid.
>
>Mit freundlichen Grüssen
>***************************
>XXXXX  XXXXXX
>Trek Fahrrad GmbH



*Darauf habe ich dann geschrieben... (Vito Dein Einsatz )*

Hallo Frau XXXXXX,

erst einmal vielen herzlichen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Dass TREK nicht mit RAL Farben arbeitet habe ich mir fast gedacht. Die Lackierer die ich bisher aufgesucht habe, waren nicht in der Lage anhand der RAL TAbelle die Farbe zu identifizieren.

Wie Sie sich vorstellen können, bin ich nicht der einzige der dieses Problem hat. In der größten deutschen Internetcommunity zum Thema Mountainbike gibt es einen großen (über 160 Seiten) Thread der sich ausschließlich mit dem Thema TREK Remedy beschäftigt. Anbei der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310461 . In diesem Thread haben schon einige User Hilfe angemeldet was die Farben, speziell das Rootbeer, angeht. Ich habe mir erlaubt unseren Schriftverkehr anonymisiert zu posten.

Sie würden uns allen natürlich helfen, wenn Sie eventuell nochmals im Werk nachfragen könnten wie denn die Farbmischung zustande kommt. Das muss ja gelistet sein, schließlich sieht das Rootbeer bei allen TREK Modellen gleich aus ;-)

Bitte melden Sie sie doch nochmals.

Vielen Dank!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

XXXXX  XXXXXXXXX



*Mal schauen ob sich die nette Dame nochmal meldet. Sie klingt zumindest bemüht*


----------



## Skydiver81 (31. Mai 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> *Habe eine Nachricht von TREK Deutschland bekommen...  seht selbst...*
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXX,
> ...


----------



## es geht auch an (31. Mai 2010)

nicht locker lassen.....rootbeer bald gehörst du uns.....prost


----------



## HardRock07 (31. Mai 2010)

Wäre auf jeden Fall lobenswert, wenn Trek die farbnummer / Mischverhältnisse rausgeben könnte.
Ich hab an meinem Rahmen auch nen paar unschöne Platzer dran.

Nur so nebenbei: Das Bike hat mir gerade wegen dieser Farbe besonders zugesagt. Klar die Fahreienschaften sprechhen auch Bände  .

Mal schaun was bei rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (1. Juni 2010)

*Es gibt Neues...*


Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXX,

ich habe jetzt noch einmal eine Anfrage an unsere Produktion gestellt.
Die Farbe haben wir von USA übernommen und in der Schweiz anfertigen lassen, leider hat unsere Produktion keine Farbreste mehr.

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja aber doch noch eine detailliertere Auskunft, dies kann aber wieder einige Tage dauern.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

XXXXX XXXXXXXXX
Trek Fahrrad GmbH


----------



## Mezzo333 (1. Juni 2010)

muss auch mal hier kurz berichten....

So bin zurück und muss sagen bin begeistert von allen 3 Bikes  Specialized
Enduro, Trek Scratch und Remedy.....

Jetzt muss halt eine Entscheidung her......das Enduro passt in M perfekt
und die beiden Trek in 19,5 also L. Alles Bestens und ich würde fast  sagen
der Hinterbau von Trek gefällt mir nen Tick besser.

Bin echt am Grübeln was ich mache??

Nächste Woche wollte ich dann mal zuschlagen....

Mezzo


----------



## es geht auch an (1. Juni 2010)

da frägst du hier die falschen.....

hol dir das trek remedy oder scratch(wenn du es eher mal krachen lässt) 


@markpa das hört sich seeeeeeehr vielversprechend an...... endlich bewegt sich da mal was....


----------



## schens (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
welchen Durchmesser muß die Schelle vom Kettenwerfer haben?
Danke.


----------



## nerveid (3. Juni 2010)

Also hab grad mit meinem Messschieber beim 19,5 Remedy glatte 35 mm direkt über meinem Umwerfer am Sattelrohr gemessen.
Hab mir letzte Woche ein 2009 Remedy 9 mit nem Ausstattung-Mix vom 7er und 8er gebraucht zugelegt, Zustand neuwertig und muss sagen es hat mich erwischt, das Ding fährt sich von allen bisherigen Fully´s die ich hatte am besten und der Hinterbau is ne Messe für sich. Bin auch das Votec V.SX 2010, Speci Enduro 2010 und das Lapierre Spicy 516 Probegefahren und das Remedy hat sich durchgesetzt. Ich bin Quasi zum Saisonauftakt wieder frisch verliebt...


----------



## noBrain-noPain (3. Juni 2010)

nerveid schrieb:


> Also hab grad mit meinem Messschieber beim 19,5 Remedy glatte 35 mm direkt über meinem Umwerfer am Sattelrohr gemessen.
> Hab mir letzte Woche ein 2009 Remedy 9 mit nem Ausstattung-Mix vom 7er und 8er gebraucht zugelegt, Zustand neuwertig und muss sagen es hat mich erwischt, das Ding fährt sich von allen bisherigen Fully´s die ich hatte am besten und der Hinterbau is ne Messe für sich. Bin auch das Votec V.SX 2010, Speci Enduro 2010 und das Lapierre Spicy 516 Probegefahren und das Remedy hat sich durchgesetzt. Ich bin Quasi zum Saisonauftakt wieder frisch verliebt...



 ja dann Gratulation und viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Liebe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mezzo333 (4. Juni 2010)

nerveid schrieb:


> Also hab grad mit meinem Messschieber beim 19,5 Remedy glatte 35 mm direkt über meinem Umwerfer am Sattelrohr gemessen.
> Hab mir letzte Woche ein 2009 Remedy 9 mit nem Ausstattung-Mix vom 7er und 8er gebraucht zugelegt, Zustand neuwertig und muss sagen es hat mich erwischt, das Ding fährt sich von allen bisherigen Fully´s die ich hatte am besten und der Hinterbau is ne Messe für sich. Bin auch das Votec V.SX 2010, Speci Enduro 2010 und das Lapierre Spicy 516 Probegefahren und das Remedy hat sich durchgesetzt. Ich bin Quasi zum Saisonauftakt wieder frisch verliebt...


 

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Liebe und zeig mal Bilder


----------



## mw01 (4. Juni 2010)

Mezzo333 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der neuen Liebe und zeig mal Bilder



Extra für REMEDY'S
Bilder könnt ihr hier posten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2739

Da sollten Bilder von meinem auch schon längst drinnen sein, wenn Mavic auch mal weitertun würde! *grmpf*


----------



## Sickculture (7. Juni 2010)

Steuersatz Frage:
Ich habe ein 2009er Trek Remedy 9 und möchte meine FOX Talas 36RC2 mit 1 1/8" einbauen. Gibt es einen Adapter von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" für den CaneCreek Steuersatz?


----------



## sramx9 (7. Juni 2010)

moin moin Remedy-Jünger,

hat einer von euch schon mal die mittleren Lager der Umlenkwippe getauscht ?
Das wo die Wippe am Rahmen angelenkt ist.
Wo bekommt man die Lager her und kann man die selber oder ein Händler einbauen oder muss das trek machen? 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Tambosie (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
an meinem 2009 Remedy 8, welches ich seit August 2009 besitze und seit dem ca. 1500Km abgespult habe, ist jetzt das Steuerlager defekt.
Spricht ja irgend wie nicht für eine gute Qualität der verbauten Lager, da ich ja anscheinend auch nicht der erste bin, dem das passiert ist!
Das Thema hatten wir ja schon häufiger hier. Aber hat denn jetzt schon jemand sein Steuerlager getausch und wenn ja gegen welches, gute oder schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht und möchte an dieser Stelle auch darüber berichten?

Ich habe meine Gabel und das Lager noch nicht ausgebaut, deswegen die Frage. Steuerkopf benötigt Semiintegriertes Tapered Steuerlager? und die Gabel RockShox Lyrik hat eine Tapered Schaft?

Danke
Rainer


----------



## BikerDurden (8. Juni 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> moin moin Remedy-Jünger,
> 
> hat einer von euch schon mal die mittleren Lager der Umlenkwippe getauscht ?
> Das wo die Wippe am Rahmen angelenkt ist.
> ...



also wenn du die Lager hinter der Sattelstütze meinst, dann brauchst du da spezielle Lager mit einem FLANSCH (kein Plan wie man das schreibt)
ich habe diese art der Lager nur über einen TREK-Händler bekommen, da hat das stück glaub ich 5  gekostet...


----------



## BikerDurden (8. Juni 2010)

Tambosie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> an meinem 2009 Remedy 8,
> Rainer



Hi Rainer, (ich habe ein Remedy 7 aus 09!)
also es ist so, du brauchst für das obere Lager 1/1/8 und unten 1,5 integriert. Der steuersatz (sofern er getauscht werden muss) muss immer Tapered sein. Also kein Reduziersteuersatz!!
Es gibt bei acros glaub die Möglichkeit einen steuersatz zusammen zu stellen..musst mal bei denen anrufen..ich habe mir aufgrund von zeitmangel (ich wollte an den gardasee) wieder den Cane Creek ZS3 Frustum gekauft..kostet 84
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Steuersaetze-und-Zubehoer/Steuersatz-tapered:::178_34_646.html

der oberste )


----------



## sramx9 (8. Juni 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> also wenn du die Lager hinter der Sattelstütze meinst, dann brauchst du da spezielle Lager mit einem FLANSCH (kein Plan wie man das schreibt)
> ich habe diese art der Lager nur über einen TREK-Händler bekommen, da hat das stück glaub ich 5  gekostet...


 
Moin
Die meine ich nicht.
Vorne ist ja die Dämpferanlenkung - hinten die Anlenkung der Sitzstreben - und in der Mitte das Lager wo die Wippe am Rahmen hängt - das meine ich.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Juni 2010)

Tambosie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> an meinem 2009 Remedy 8, welches ich seit August 2009 besitze und seit dem ca. 1500Km abgespult habe, ist jetzt das Steuerlager defekt.
> Spricht ja irgend wie nicht für eine gute Qualität der verbauten Lager, da ich ja anscheinend auch nicht der erste bin, dem das passiert ist!
> Das Thema hatten wir ja schon häufiger hier. Aber hat denn jetzt schon jemand sein Steuerlager getausch und wenn ja gegen welches, gute oder schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht und möchte an dieser Stelle auch darüber berichten?
> ...



Hi Rainer,

wie merkt man das eigentlich? Geht das dann schwergängig oder macht Geräusche? Ich würde das auf Garantie tauschen lassen. Ich besitze mein
Remedy 7 seit Juli 2009 und bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts bemerkt.
Ich würde aber wieder nen CaneCreek Steuersatz wählen oder nen Chris King.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Tambosie (8. Juni 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hi Rainer,
> 
> wie merkt man das eigentlich? Geht das dann schwergängig oder macht Geräusche? Ich würde das auf Garantie tauschen lassen. Ich besitze mein
> Remedy 7 seit Juli 2009 und bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts bemerkt.
> ...



Hi Marco,
beim Fahren habe ich noch gar nichts gemerkt, in dem Moment, wo ich Rad und Gabel unbelasstet in den Händen gehalten habe und es bewegen wollte habe ich es gehört und gespürt.
Ist wahrscheinlich noch kein Totalschaden, aber ich wollte mich schon mal informieren. 
Einen Lagersatz, welcher nach der Zeit und Laufleistung den Geist aufgibt, verbaue ich bestimmt nicht nochmal in meinem Bike.
Im Moment bin ich bei Acros AX-22 (100) oder Chris King InSet Tapered (150). Der Preis ist heiß und die Farbe entscheidet eventuell auch noch mit.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ViTO_ (8. Juni 2010)

jemand am 11-13 in Willingen beim Festival?? werde wahrscheinlich dort sein.. wäre cool ein paar Remedyaner dort anzutreffen^^


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Juni 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> jemand am 11-13 in Willingen beim Festival?? werde wahrscheinlich dort sein.. wäre cool ein paar Remedyaner dort anzutreffen^^



Wenn es nicht so weit weg wäre, dann würde ich sofort kommen
Nur von München aus, das ist ne Strecke!!


----------



## _ViTO_ (8. Juni 2010)

stimmt wohl.. bei mir sinds nur 150km. das geht also voll klar. habe nur grade die wettervorhersage geguckt... najaa...hoffe mal die irren sich


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Juni 2010)

Tambosie schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> beim Fahren habe ich noch gar nichts gemerkt, in dem Moment, wo ich Rad und Gabel unbelasstet in den Händen gehalten habe und es bewegen wollte habe ich es gehört und gespürt.
> Ist wahrscheinlich noch kein Totalschaden, aber ich wollte mich schon mal informieren.
> Einen Lagersatz, welcher nach der Zeit und Laufleistung den Geist aufgibt, verbaue ich bestimmt nicht nochmal in meinem Bike.
> ...



Ich würde den Chris King InSet nehmen sieht geil aus und bekommst ab ca 130

http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=24995


----------



## Vaderchen (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hab den CK drin und bin zufrieden. Die Teile sind fast unkaputtbar und obendrein noch ansehnlich.


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Juni 2010)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Ich hab den CK drin und bin zufrieden. Die Teile sind fast unkaputtbar und obendrein noch ansehnlich.



und hast den selbst eingebaut? Passt ohne Probleme der CK`?

Gruss Marco


----------



## schens (9. Juni 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Chris King InSet nehmen sieht geil aus und bekommst ab ca 130
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=24995



Der passt aber nicht!


----------



## BikerDurden (9. Juni 2010)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Ich hab den CK drin und bin zufrieden. Die Teile sind fast unkaputtbar und obendrein noch ansehnlich.



kannst du mal die genaue Bezeichnung deines Steuersatzes posten?

Ich hatte nämlich auch bei chris king geschaut aber nichts passendes gefunden


----------



## Tambosie (9. Juni 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> kannst du mal die genaue Bezeichnung deines Steuersatzes posten?
> 
> Ich hatte nämlich auch bei chris king geschaut aber nichts passendes gefunden



Der sollte eigentlich passen!
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24143_InSet-Tapered-Steuersatz.html

oder dann doch dieser hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22765_AX-22-tapered-Steuersatz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (10. Juni 2010)

hab jez die stinger kettenführung montiert, wenn ich vorn kleine scheibe fahr dann läuft die kette nicht mehr in der ausnehmung, sondern links davon. hab die führung ganz am tretlager montiert, weiter links geht sie also nicht mehr. is das normal?


----------



## _ViTO_ (10. Juni 2010)

ja genau so solls sein  das kleine ist doch eh nur höchsten zum berghoch fahren 

#mfg vito


----------



## paul.lahner (10. Juni 2010)

mein steuersatz war auch schon defekt.aber ich habe den auf garantie tauschen lassen.
du hast doch auch noch garantie.............


----------



## mamo80 (13. Juni 2010)

morgen leute!

ich hab ein problem mit meiner lyrik soloair ausm 2008er modell: hab auf den letzten fahrten festgestellt dass die gabel nur so ca. 12cm einfedert, hab erst gedacht es liegt am ev. zu hohen luftdruck, doch auch mit weniger druck ist es nicht anders. was kann das sein, im ersten bereich federt sie normal, doch die letzten cm werden nicht mehr genützt, die gabel wird bockhart. hmm?

möcht sie jez nicht unbedingt zum service einschicken, wer weiß wann ich die dann wieder bekomm...


----------



## janisj (13. Juni 2010)

Servus.

Hab mir vor kurzem Hope LRS in meinem Trek 8 2009 eingebaut und seit dem beim bergauffahrt ( beherztes pedalieren) immer so ein Komisches Knirksgerausch gehabt. Dachte zuerst an alles ( Tretlager, Nabe Speichen etc...). Endlich habe ich die Ursache gefunden was (ich denke) viele Trek Fahrer treffen konnte.
Das Problem liegt an nicht durchgehende Trek Schaltaugenaufnahmen ( Li/Re). Die haben eine begrenzte Einbautiefe 5.5mm. Leider meine Hope Nabe hatte diese "Schnellspanneraufnahme 6.5mm lang. Dadurch das Laufrad war nicht wie soll mit diese Zackige Oberfläche gegen Rahmen (Schaltauge) gedruckt und stabilisiert aber hing im Luft mit eine Spalte ~1mm.  Nachdem ich  dieses "Nabennippel" auf 5,3mm runterdrehte war die Ruhe im Hinterbau.


----------



## honesaint (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,

das gleiche Problem hatte ich an meiner Hope Pro II Nabe auch. Habe dann einfach mit einer Feile an beiden Seiten ca. 1mm weggefeilt dann hat es gepasst.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (14. Juni 2010)

habe das problem mit den mavic crossmax auch...... nur durch montagepaste und wirklich festes zuziehen des schnellspanners hatte ich ruhe.
werde jetzt auch mal gleich die aufnahmen inspizieren und evtl auch zur feile greifen....


----------



## Vaderchen (15. Juni 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> kannst du mal die genaue Bezeichnung deines Steuersatzes posten?
> 
> Ich hatte nämlich auch bei chris king geschaut aber nichts passendes gefunden



Müsste der Chris King InSet Tapered Steuersatz sein. Der Händler meines Vertrauens hatte den grade frisch da und ich sagte nur bitte einbauen.


----------



## BikerDurden (15. Juni 2010)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Müsste der Chris King InSet Tapered Steuersatz sein.



und den hast du dann in 1.5 oben und 1,1/8 unten einbauen lassen?!  

und der passt auch?


----------



## schens (15. Juni 2010)

TNC gibt für den Chris King InSet Tapered Steuersatz  folg. Einbaumass 44 mm oben, 49,6 mm an.
Das Remedy-Steuerrohr unten ist aber 1,5" Zero Stack SZ Standard und somit 55,9mm. 
Damit dürfte der Chris King InSet nicht passen.


----------



## Lindy R8 (15. Juni 2010)

Damit hier auch wiedermal Fotos zu sehen sind, einige kennen es eh schon.
Hier meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe:


----------



## _ViTO_ (15. Juni 2010)

wie geil sieht das denn bitte aus... die c.b. laufräder passen arsch auf eimer zum rad 
da würd mir nur noch nen ganz kurzer vorbau und lenker mit weniger rise fehlen..

TOP 


Ich war am wochenende außerdem in willingen. Fesival war wieder super, bin aber nicht nur gucken gewesen sondern hab auch das remedy im bikepark durchgejagd.. Ich kann nur sagen, ein unfassbares Erlebniss. Mein R7 ist dermaßen wendig und beißt sich in die kurven. Geniales Bike

mfg vito


----------



## stylefaktor (15. Juni 2010)

Tambosie schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Gabel und das Lager noch nicht ausgebaut, deswegen die Frage. Steuerkopf benötigt Semiintegriertes Tapered Steuerlager? und die Gabel RockShox Lyrik hat eine Tapered Schaft?
> 
> Danke
> Rainer



An alle, die einen neuen Steuersatz brauchen:
Ja - semi integriert, sieht man ja. Wichtig, Trek: Lagerschale oben 44mm und unten 56mm Einpressmaß (gibt auch bei Taperd Unterschiede, z.B. 55mm unten!)
Gabeln haben Tapered Schäfte. Cane Creek bietet den 110 zum selber Zusammenstellen, sprich die bieten obere und untere Hälfte getrennt an.


----------



## schens (15. Juni 2010)

zufällig nen link zum bestellen?


----------



## Flitsche (16. Juni 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Damit hier auch wiedermal Fotos zu sehen sind, einige kennen es eh schon.
> Hier meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe:



schön!!

wie ist mittlerweile deine erfahrung mit dem iscg-adapter? sitzt gut, fährt gut?

cheers,
Flitsche


----------



## Lindy R8 (16. Juni 2010)

läuft alles ohne Probleme, leider spielt das Wetter nicht mit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDurden (16. Juni 2010)

So wen es interresiert: ich habe soeben mein Remedy 7 komplett zerlegt. Ich werde alle Teile einzeln wiegen und fotographieren. werde dann mal posten was die einzelnen teile so wiegen 

Eigentlicher Hintergrund war natürlich die Pflege...muss dringend fetten 
Also wie gesagt werd es mal machen...
Grüße


----------



## _ViTO_ (16. Juni 2010)

So wen es interresiert: ich habe soeben mein Remedy 7 komplett zerlegt.   Ich werde alle Teile einzeln wiegen und fotographieren. werde dann mal   posten was die einzelnen teile so wiegen 

hatte ich auch schonmal gemacht, allerdings ohne fotos^^
das einzigste was mir fehlte war der Rahmen, da hatte ich noch den Umwerfer mit dran.. das würd mich mal interessieren. also rahmen mit hinterbau, ohne dämpfer steuersatz etc.

mfg vito


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juni 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> läuft alles ohne Probleme, leider spielt das Wetter nicht mit!!



Ist das ein handelsüblicher Adapter oder eine Eigenkonstruktion? Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, womit man sich die Hammerschmidt ans Rad schrauben könnte, wenn man es denn mal möchte. 

Danke!


----------



## _ViTO_ (16. Juni 2010)

das ist ne eigenkonstruktion... denke mal bleibt auch erstmal ein Einzelstück ^^


----------



## Lindy R8 (16. Juni 2010)

Ist eine Eigenkonstruktion, funktioniert bis jetzt einwandfrei, sitzt wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## BikerDurden (17. Juni 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> also rahmen mit hinterbau, ohne dämpfer steuersatz etc.



hi vito,
rahmen werde ich allerdings nur mit steuersatz wiegen...


----------



## Sickculture (17. Juni 2010)

ISCG Aufnahme an Remedy 9 2009:





Habe es mit Technicoll 8256/8259 Epoxidharz-Klebstoff an den Rahmen geklebt und 3 Tage aushärten lassen! Die ersten 5 Std. habe ich´s mit einem Föhn trocknenlassen, da die Härtung somit noch besser wird. Der Klebstoff stammt aus der Flugzeugindustrie, bzw. Autoindustrie. Bis jetzt noch nichts passiert und ich habe das nun schon seit Weihnachten montiert.


----------



## Fliege (17. Juni 2010)

Das passt wohl hier rein:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-ross-schnells-ashland-super-d-trek-remedy

Häßlich wie die Nacht (braun/blau:kotz , aber schnell ist der Schnell wohl damit

F.


----------



## nerveid (17. Juni 2010)

Fliege schrieb:


> Das passt wohl hier rein:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-ross-schnells-ashland-super-d-trek-remedy
> 
> ...




Wohl war, das braun geht überhaupt ni klar, aber die Parts machen es schnell wie sau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti21 (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das gemacht wovon hier viel gesprochen wurde, hab kurzerhand die Fox 32er rausgeknallt und die lyrik verbaut. 
Hab sonst auch einiges verändert. Kettenführung liegt schon bei mir rum und die Reifen fliegen auch bald raus ... die sind echt zum :kotz:


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. Juni 2010)

Rotti21 schrieb:


> Ich hab das gemacht wovon hier viel gesprochen wurde, hab kurzerhand die Fox 32er rausgeknallt und die lyrik verbaut.
> Hab sonst auch einiges verändert. Kettenführung liegt schon bei mir rum und die Reifen fliegen auch bald raus ... die sind echt zum :kotz:



Sieht gut aus hast jetzt auch ein richtiges Remedy Enduro

Gruss Marco


----------



## Tambosie (18. Juni 2010)

@Steuersatz:
Ich habe gestern meine Gabel incl. Steuerlager ausgebaut und siehe da, das untere Lager lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen, komplett fest.
Super Qualität, nach nem 3/4 Jahr und 1500 Km.
Nach dem ich dann beide Lager, ohne Lagerschalen, mal vermessen habe, habe ich mich gefragt, wo ich denn das 1,1/8" und 1,5" Mass wieder finde.
Obere Lagerdurchmesser innen 30mm, aussen 41mm
untere Lagerdurchmesser innen 40mm, aussen 52mm
beide haben eine Einbauhöhe von 6,5mm
Wenn ich jetzt frei nach Adam Riese mal 1 1/8 x 2,54 = 2,8575 und 1,5 x 2,54 = 3,81 rechne, finde ich das Mass nirgends wieder.
Kann uns mal einer aufschlauen? oder bin ich zu doof!
Wofür steht denn dann 1 1/8" und 1,5"?

Ich begebe mich jetzt mal auf die Suche nach einem gescheiten Ersatz und werde ihn hier mitteilen, wenn ich fündig geworden bin!

Tambosie


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. Juni 2010)

Tambosie schrieb:


> @Steuersatz:
> Ich habe gestern meine Gabel incl. Steuerlager ausgebaut und siehe da, das untere Lager lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen, komplett fest.
> Super Qualität, nach nem 3/4 Jahr und 1500 Km.
> Nach dem ich dann beide Lager, ohne Lagerschalen, mal vermessen habe, habe ich mich gefragt, wo ich denn das 1,1/8" und 1,5" Mass wieder finde.
> ...



Kann hier mal einer mal ein wenig Licht ins dunkle bringen bezüglich Steuersatz?
Hat eine Trek Händler den Steuersatz fürs Remedy auf Lager? Wie lange
ist Garantie auf den Steuersatz 12 oder 24Monate?
Ausser dem CaneCreek passt wohl keine anderer Steuersatz?

Hab gerade mit dem Trek Store München telefoniert, die haben auch keinen Steuersatz.
Muss bestellt werden ca 1Woche Lieferzeit und dann wird erst entschieden, ob es ein
Garantiefall ist. Finde ich schon schwach, dass die keinen Steuersatz auf Lager haben.

Gruss Marco


----------



## hardcorehaude (18. Juni 2010)

@tambosie: unten innen hast du 40mm gemessen, 1.5"x2,54 = 3,81 + unterer gabelkonus (der auf der gabel steckt) = 40mm - nicht nachgemessen aber logisch gefolgert!
oben ist`s ja ähnlich, da ist ja auch ein zentrierring.

ich hab noch keine probleme mit meinem steuersatz, aber es stimmt, ersatz im ernstfall zu finden ist nicht leicht.


----------



## BikerDurden (18. Juni 2010)

hallo,
habe ein dringendes Problem 
Mein ABP (hinten links) habe ich zu fest angezogen..folge?? es ist abgebrochen 
weiß einer von euch wo man solch ein Teil einzeln kaufen kann? 
ist im fuel ex bzw. in den neuen Remedys das gleiche verbaut?
danke für eure hilfe

EDIT: 
hab gerad in München angerufen...die waren super freundlich und haben mir die Artikelnummer gesagt...sehr schön jetzt kann ich morgen zum Händler gehen und das Teil ordern..juhu
leider kommt es dann erst ende der Woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (18. Juni 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe ein dringendes Problem
> Mein ABP (hinten links) habe ich zu fest angezogen..folge?? es ist abgebrochen
> weiß einer von euch wo man solch ein Teil einzeln kaufen kann?
> ...



Wenn du die Ersatzteile morgen orderst, würde ich auf dem Heimweg noch schnell einen Drehmomentschlüßel kaufen  
Mit so einem Werkzeug paßiert so was nicht...

Den hab ich, leistet mir seit ca. 7 Jahren treue Dienste  Bekommst du in jedem gutem Baumarkt.

http://www.fluidonline.de/kfz-werkz...omentschluessel-micro-click-30-s-5-30-nm/a-1/


----------



## lariorider (19. Juni 2010)

Frage: kann man die XT Kurbelgarnitur auf 2-fach umrüsten, indem man statt dem 34er Blatt z.B. ein 36er montiert, und statt dem 44er ein Bashguard?


----------



## Lindy R8 (19. Juni 2010)

klar geht das!!


----------



## lariorider (19. Juni 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> klar geht das!!


 
danke Lindy R8, sieht gut aus! welche parts hast du verwendet (bashguard, kettenblatt, kettenführung)? wo sitzen die spacer vom tretlager, wenn man die kettenführung mit einbaut?


----------



## Lindy R8 (19. Juni 2010)

Truvativ Bash, Shimano 36er KB, Shaman Enduro Kettenführung. 
Bei mir wurde der Spacer durch die KF und den dünneren Spacer, der bei der KF dabei war, ersetzt.


----------



## lariorider (19. Juni 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Truvativ Bash, Shimano 36er KB, Shaman Enduro Kettenführung.
> Bei mir wurde der Spacer durch die KF und den dünneren Spacer, der bei der KF dabei war, ersetzt.


 
hallo Lindy R8,

könnte man evtl. den spacer von der linken seite nach rechts nehmen, um die kettenlinie zu optimieren? lässt sich der anschlag am umwerfer so weit verstellen, dass man ihn (incl. schalter)weiter verwenden kann? hast du den umwerfer versetzt?


----------



## Lindy R8 (19. Juni 2010)

Bei mir hatte sich die Kettenlinie nur um 0.5mm verändert, das war mir egal! Beim Werfer habe die Schraube, für den Anschlag nach aussen, soweit reingedreht bis der Werfer die Kette nur mehr auf das mittlere KB gebracht hat.


----------



## schens (20. Juni 2010)

schens schrieb:


> TNC gibt für den Chris King InSet Tapered Steuersatz  folg. Einbaumass 44 mm oben, 49,6 mm an.
> Das Remedy-Steuerrohr unten ist aber 1,5" Zero Stack SZ Standard und somit 55,9mm.
> Damit dürfte der Chris King InSet nicht passen.



Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil 
Weil :  http://chrisking.com/files/pdfs/InSetTechTable6-10-A Web.pdf


----------



## gmk (20. Juni 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Kann hier mal einer mal ein wenig Licht ins dunkle bringen bezÃ¼glich Steuersatz?
> Hat eine Trek HÃ¤ndler den Steuersatz fÃ¼rs Remedy auf Lager? Wie lange
> ist Garantie auf den Steuersatz 12 oder 24Monate?
> Ausser dem CaneCreek passt wohl keine anderer Steuersatz?
> ...


der untere steuersatz
ist ein bekannts problem des remedys
12monate
kostet neu ~80â¬ (komplett)


----------



## mw01 (20. Juni 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Wie lange ist Garantie auf den Steuersatz 12 oder 24Monate?
> 
> Gruss Marco



Auf beweglichen Sachen besteht bei Neukauf 24 Monate und auf unbeweglichen Sachen 36 Monate gesetzlich geregelte Europaweite GEWÄHRLEISTUNGSFRIST!!!!! Nix GARANTIE!!! 

In den ersten 6 Monaten ist der Verkäufer beweisplichtig, dass der Mangel schon bei der Übergabe vorhanden war, danach entsteht die Beweislastumkehr!

Also, was sagt uns das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (20. Juni 2010)

ich habe bei meinem händlerangerufen und der hat dann,ohne den steuersatz überhaupt gesehen zu haben,einen neuen bestellt.
mein händler hat nicht nur einen top preis damals gemacht,er bietet hinterher auch einen top service!!


----------



## Trekyy (21. Juni 2010)

kurze frage an die remey freunde

will mir denn LRS kaufen für mein 2009 remedy 7

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aben-NoTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz::20368.html

was muß ich für ein umrüst kit bestellen 

HR: Schnellspannachse QR, 12mm Steckachse, 10mm oversized Achse

10mm oder?  danke schon mal      Ride on


----------



## nerveid (21. Juni 2010)

Trekyy schrieb:


> kurze frage an die remey freunde
> 
> will mir denn LRS kaufen für mein 2009 remedy 7
> 
> ...




Du brauchst nur ganz normale Schnellspannachsen, was anderes passt da hinten net rein und nur der Originalschnellspanner vom Remedy musste wg. der Überlänge weiter benutzen. also 9mmx135 bestellen


----------



## Skydiver81 (21. Juni 2010)

Muss mir mal eine neues Minitool zulegen, hab ihr nen guten Tip?


----------



## Scherbi123 (21. Juni 2010)

hätte eine kurze frage.
habe eine truvativ shiftguide und nur ein 36er kettenblatt. in letzter zeit hab ich das problem, das die kette oft vom blatt wegspringt.. ich weiß, das die shiftguide eigentlich für 2 kettenblätter gedacht ist, aber ich verwende jetzt nur mehr eins und hatte noch nicht wirklich zeit und auch kein geld dafür. ab freitag bin ich in leogang und da sollte alles funktionieren.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei diesem problem schnell helfen !
liebe grüße.


----------



## sramx9 (21. Juni 2010)

Meinem Händler hat Trek jetzt die falschen Lager geschickt. Hat fast 2 Wochen gedauert und dan kamen die falschen bzw ganz andere Teile. Weil ich Donnerstag weg will bekomme ich meinen Hinterbau wieder zurück ohne, dass was gemacht wurde. 
Wenn Trek mitliest - DAS WAR KÄSE. 
Ihr habt doch Zeichnungen von den ganzen Lagern


----------



## player599 (21. Juni 2010)

@ scherbie123

nimm ein stückchen gartenschlauch und mach ihn mit kabelbindern und panzertape an der kettenstrebe fest, so dass der schlauch gut hält, dann kette durch und schon hast due ine der besten, billigsten und für 3-, 2- und 1-fach kettenblätter geeignete kefü!


----------



## speedos (21. Juni 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Meinem Händler hat Trek jetzt die falschen Lager geschickt. Hat fast 2 Wochen gedauert und dan kamen die falschen bzw ganz andere Teile. Weil ich Donnerstag weg will bekomme ich meinen Hinterbau wieder zurück ohne, dass was gemacht wurde.
> Wenn Trek mitliest - DAS WAR KÄSE.
> Ihr habt doch Zeichnungen von den ganzen Lagern



Sind das denn irendwelche speziellen Lager  Wenn das normaler DIN Standard ist, sollte man so was doch ohne Probleme bekommen. Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn jemand die Lagerbezeichnungen und Durchmesser hier posten könnte. Dann wären solche Probleme in Zukunft Geschichte...
Bis mir sind alle Lager noch i.O., so hab ich mir noch nicht die Mühe gemacht, den Hinterbau zu demontieren.

Das wäre dann ein Prima Eintrag für die Remedy IG


----------



## sramx9 (21. Juni 2010)

Habe den Hinterbau auch nicht wegen Problemen demontiert sondern weil ich mal richtig sauber machen wollte. Habe da erst gesehen / gespürt das 2 Lager rau laufen und eines gerissen ist.
Laut meinem Händler bzw dem Mechaniker ist da ein Flansch ( ? )  dran. Er hat wohl auch eine Bezugsquelle für Standardlager. Aber so ganz "normal" sind die wohl nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (21. Juni 2010)

Mal abwarten, vielleicht postet mal jemand die Lagerbezeichnungen oder eine Bezugsadresse. 
Aber das mit dem gerissenen Lager hört sich ja nicht so dolle an 
Hast du evtl. ein Bild von dem defekten Lager?
Hab im Frühjahr mal den Dämpfer demontiert und so überprüft, ob alles leicht läuft und beweglich ist. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal genauer nachschauen...


----------



## sramx9 (21. Juni 2010)

Bilder sind im Album "temporäre Bilder "
Die Risse im Wippenlager kann man ganz gut sehen ( bei 5 und 7 uhr )

Kann aber doch nicht angehen, dass man sich Alternativhändler sucht weil der Originalhersteller zu doof ist die richtigen Lager zu schicken. 
Werde jetzt wieder alles zusammenbauen ( wenn das Paket schnell genug kommt - sonst bekomme ich Anfälle ) und abwarten bis im Juli die Lager da sind und dann erst wieder zum Händler schicken.


----------



## speedos (21. Juni 2010)

Hmm... weiß nicht, ob ich so mit dem Rad weiter fahren würde. Sonst ist die Wippe und evtl. auch mehr auch bald hinüber


----------



## sramx9 (21. Juni 2010)

da mache ich mir keine sorge. hilft auch nix. wohnung ist reserviert. guide steht für freitag bereit. kumpel packt die sachen - ES WIRD GEFAHREN


----------



## hardcorehaude (21. Juni 2010)

@skydiver: wirf mal einen Blick in die aktuelle MountainBike!


----------



## Houschter (21. Juni 2010)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Muss mir mal eine neues Minitool zulegen, hab ihr nen guten Tip?



Topeak Mini 18+ 

@sramx9: Poste mal die Lagerbezeichnungen, das wäre echt klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (21. Juni 2010)

hab noch mal in die mountainbike geschaut:
leichte minitools für minimalisten - kauftipp: bontrager rollbar 8  testsieger: topeak mini 9
komplett tools für tourer - kauftipp: topeak hummer 2  testsieger: lezyne crv 20


----------



## Skydiver81 (22. Juni 2010)

Danke, mal schauen ob es die noch am Kiosk gibt 

Gibt es bei euch kein Metallfachgeschäft was auch Lager im Program hat? Einfach mit dem ausggebauten Lager mal hingehen hingehen. Bei uns in Mainz gibt es 2 Fachgeschäfte die auch in sachen Lager alles besorgen können. Oder schaut mal bei SKF nach..


----------



## sramx9 (22. Juni 2010)

@houtscher

ei was weiß denn ich wie die im Trekjargon heißen  
Deshalb habe ich ja ( neben meiner Beschreibung ) vor dem Verschicken Fotos gemacht und gemailt, dass zumindest der Händler eindeutig wusste welche ich meine.

Lager sind ja Garantiefall. Deshalb über den Händler.


----------



## BikerDurden (22. Juni 2010)

Hey Sram,

ich glaube, dass ich noch ein solches Lager (für die Wippe) habe 
Musste ich auch schon tauschen..sind spezielle Lager mit Flansch..gibt es kaum in einem spezial Geschäft..ich hatte zumindes kein Glück. 
Ich werde später mal ein Foto machen und das Lager hier postet...(bin gerad im Geschäft...)
Eventuell kann ich dir ein Lager per Post schicken.. bringt dir das was?
Grüße BD


----------



## sramx9 (22. Juni 2010)

Hi Durden,

danke für dein Bemühungen. Will es aber ja über Garantie laufen lassen.
Lager werde jetzt im Juli getauscht. Denke bis dahin werden sie angekommen sein. Nächste Bikeurlaub ist ja erst im September.

Gruß
ich


----------



## sramx9 (22. Juni 2010)

So. rad ist wieder zusammengeschustert.
Frage: wenn ich die untere Dämpferaufnahme einigermaßen fest anziehe sitzt der Dämpfer ein wenig fest und lässt sich nicht wirklich locker bewegen. 
war das bei euch auch so ?

Frage 2 - hat euer SLX Schalthebel für den Umwerfer  beim Hochschalten auch so viel Leerlauf ?
Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass man den hebel mind. 2/3 drücken muss bevor er überhaupt greift und den Umwerfer bewegt.


----------



## mamo80 (22. Juni 2010)

hy leute,

kann mir jemand sagen welche oberrohrlänge das 2008er remedy in L hat? und welchen Lenkwinkel? auf der HP sind nur noch die geometriedaten der aktuellen 2010er Modelle

besten dank!


----------



## Lindy R8 (22. Juni 2010)

Hier steht alles drin:


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Juni 2010)

Endlich mal ein Bild von nem Remedy mit dem Chris King Steuersatz

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=621797


----------



## Markpa (23. Juni 2010)

So, hat durch meinen Urlaub ein bissle länger gedauert, aber jetzt habe ich Neuigkeiten für Euch... 


*Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld.

Soeben habe ich die Information erhalten, dass die Lackstifte bestellt wurden, diese kommen nun direkt aus USA. Lieferzeit müssen wir wohl mit einem Monat rechnen, aber Sie können den Lackstift nun zumindest bei Ihrem Händler bestellen.

Ausnahmsweise nenne ich Ihnen hier unsere Artikelnummern, damit die Suche nicht von vorn beginnt 

XXXX	
XXXX	

Es wäre schön, wenn Sie die Artikelnummern nicht veröffentlichen, sondern wenn dann nur auf Anfrage an andere Forum-User weitergeben. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
***********************
XXXX XXXXX
Inside Sales DE/AT/CH

Trek Fahrrad GmbH*

Natürlich werde ich dem Wunsch entsprechen und keine Artikelnummern veröffentlichen. Wenn einer diese braucht, soll er sich per PN an mich wenden.

Gruß Mapa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitsche (23. Juni 2010)

auch wenns mich nicht betrifft, da remedy 9/2009:

toller service von dir und trek!


----------



## Vaderchen (25. Juni 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Bild von nem Remedy mit dem Chris King Steuersatz







Hier bitte.  Auf die schnelle mit der Mobilknipse.


----------



## es geht auch an (27. Juni 2010)

juhu...die stifte gibts nun doch....
es geschehen noch wunder 

DANKE markpa !!!


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Juni 2010)

Gibt es einen Lackstift für das weiß am Trek 
Remedy 7? Hat schon mal jemand was
Ausgebessert?


----------



## Em-Jay (29. Juni 2010)

Ist schon ein paar tage her wo ich hier ein Remedy gesehen habe, deswegen hier mal meins








http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/0/2/5/3/_/large/CIMG5745.JPG


----------



## BikerDurden (29. Juni 2010)

hey em-jay
ist da ne totem drin?


----------



## _ViTO_ (29. Juni 2010)

sieht definitiv nach 40mm aus.. ergo Totem

aber in einem Remedy mit 150 mm FW hinten? ;P


----------



## Em-Jay (29. Juni 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> hey em-jay
> ist da ne totem drin?



jop das ist ne Totem solo air, und fährt sich 1a


----------



## Markpa (29. Juni 2010)

Em-Jay schrieb:


> jop das ist ne Totem solo air, und fährt sich 1a



Geiles Teil. Endlich mal wieder ein Remedy mit ordentlicher Gabel. Weg von diesem ganzen 32er Kindergabeln  

Gefällt mir sehr gut das Bike. Mit DHX Air und der Totem kommt es richtig fett. Ist die Totem von der Einbauhuhöhe gleich?
Was wiegt das Bike denn so wie's dasteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (29. Juni 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Ist die Totem von der Einbauhuhöhe gleich?



Edith sagt: I depp i, die hat doch 2 cm mehr Federweg, insofern Winkel vermutlich 1-2 Grad flacher, oder? Aber wie wirkt sich das aus?

Gruß


----------



## Em-Jay (29. Juni 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Edith sagt: I depp i, die hat doch 2 cm mehr Federweg, insofern Winkel vermutlich 1-2 Grad flacher, oder? Aber wie wirkt sich das aus?
> 
> Der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel ist spürbar flacher wodurch sich das Rad im Downhill viel ruhiger verhält dadurch aber etwas weniger verspielt ist ( was mich nicht stört ) und ist nicht weniger Tourentauglich. das Gewicht liegt im moment bei 15,3 Kg
> 
> Gruss


----------



## Em-Jay (29. Juni 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Edith sagt: I depp i, die hat doch 2 cm mehr Federweg, insofern Winkel vermutlich 1-2 Grad flacher, oder? Aber wie wirkt sich das aus?
> 
> Gruss



Der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel ist spürbar flacher wodurch sich das Rad im Downhill viel ruhiger verhält dadurch aber etwas weniger verspielt ist ( was mich nicht stört ) und ist nicht weniger Tourentauglich. das Gewicht liegt im moment bei 15,3 Kg


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Juni 2010)

@markpa

Bekomme ich über Trek Deutschland auch einen weißen lackstift?


----------



## Markpa (30. Juni 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> @markpa
> 
> Bekomme ich über Trek Deutschland auch einen weißen lackstift?



Keine Ahnung. Musste probieren. Ansonsten gibt es aber im Autohandel ganz gute Alternative. Habe ich mir auch besorgt. Kann Dir die Nummer gerne zukommen lassen, muss aber erst mal in die Garage. Die Farbe passt ganz ordentlich zu meinem 08er weiss. Bei Lackstiften ist es immer so ne Sache. Auch bei dem Rootbeer von Trek kann Dir keiner garantieren, dass die Charge Rootbeer haargenau so aussieht wie das Rootbeer auf dem Rad, zumal da immer noch (genauso wie beim weiss auch) Klarlack drüber ist. 

Gruß Markpa


----------



## BikerDurden (30. Juni 2010)

Em-Jay schrieb:


> das Gewicht liegt im moment bei 15,3 Kg



hä? wie kann es sein, dass meins 15,2kg wiegt mit DXH 5 Coil (Titanfeder) und aber mit Lyrik 160mm??
Hab ich die MM druff und EX 1750 LRS...irgendwie komisch..
bist de dir sicher das es 15,3 wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Juni 2010)

Ja lass mir die Farbnummer mal zukommen, wäre echt nett.


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Juni 2010)

Wer hat schon mal Lackplatzer am Remedy ausgebessert, oder lebt ihr einfach damit?
Bin heute vom Biken in Mayrhofen zurückgekommen und bei der Abfahrt
habe ich nen Stein ans Steuerrohr bekommen, kleiner Lackplatzer. ärgert
mich trotzdem.
Was soll ich machen ausbessern, oder damit Leben?

Gruss Marco


----------



## _ViTO_ (30. Juni 2010)

ich habe nach dem bikepark willingen mein oberrohr komplett zerkrazt weil die matsche und meine hose wie schleifpapier wirkte.,.. aber scheiß doch drauf. Im ersten Sinne sind MTB`s gebrauchsgegenstände. Wegen lackkratzer heul ich da nicht mehr rum. Später mal vllt koplett lackieren lassen. Wenn es welche gibt die ihre 3000euro bikes bloß für die eisdiele brauchen sind lackkratzer natürlich ne ganz miese sache  glaube aber und hoffe nicht dass hier welche dazu gehören


----------



## speedos (30. Juni 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Wer hat schon mal Lackplatzer am Remedy ausgebessert, oder lebt ihr einfach damit?
> Bin heute vom Biken in Mayrhofen zurückgekommen und bei der Abfahrt
> habe ich nen Stein ans Steuerrohr bekommen, kleiner Lackplatzer. ärgert
> mich trotzdem.
> ...




Hab die gefährdeten Stellen großzügig mit durchsichtiger Steinschlagschutzfolie aus dem KFZ Bereich abgeklebt. Der Rest wird nach bedarf mit nem Lackstift ausgebessert oder es bleibt so wie es ist 
War zwar ne Elende Fummelei mit dem anpassen und zuschneiden der Folie, aber bis jetzt löst sich da nix vom Rahmen...


----------



## Tambosie (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn ihr keine größeren Sorgen habt, als das ihr einen Kratzer im Lack habt;-))

Ich berichtete vor geraumer Zeit, das sich mein Lenkkopflager verabschiedet hat.
Nach dem ich es dann ausgebaut habe, stellte ich fest, dass das untere total fest war das obere wäre zur Not noch gegangen.
Wärend der Suche nach einem Ersatz, habe ich mir gedacht, schau dir doch mal die anderen Lager deines Rades an. Gedacht getan und siehe da, die beiden mitleren Lager an der Umlenkwippe waren auch total fest. Auf dem Weg, um an die Lager zu gelangen, muss man ja die beiden Schrauben, Sitzstreben an Wippe lösen. Da diese Schraube den Innensechskant nicht am Schraubenkopf sonden im Schraubenfuss hat, muss man diese auch entgegen der eigentlichen Schraubrichtung lösen. Das habe ich leider erst festgestellt, nach dem ich die Schraube in zwei Teile zerlegt hatte. Son scheiß!
Jetzt gesellt sich also zu meiner Lagersuche noch die Beschaffung dieser Schraube.
In einem unabhängigen Bikegeschäft wurde mir gesagt, das es die einzelnen Lager des Lenkkopfes seperrat zu bestellen gibt. Gesagt getan, nur warte ich jetzt schon über zwei Wochen darauf.
Bei einem Trek Laden, in dem ich mein Bike nicht erstanden habe, habe ich geschilderte Problematik erörtert und der Chef hat sich dem Problem angenommen. Mit vorhandener Kunden/Rahmennummer hat er die Bauteile bei Trek Europa bestellt. Das war letzte Woche Montag. Bis heute habe immer noch keine Aussage, ob oder wann ich die Ersatzteile bekomme.
Das verdirbt einem, gerade jetzt wo der Sommer endlich da ist, die Lust auf dieses amerikanische Produkt.
Hat eventuell schon jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Trek Europa gemacht?
Und/oder kann mir eventuell jemand mit besagter Schraube weiterhelfen?

Gruß von einem leicht frustierten Remedy 8/09 Besitzer


----------



## sramx9 (30. Juni 2010)

jepp - das kenn ich - trek und sein problem lager herbeizuschaffen. da warte ich auch noch drauf ( 3 Wochen ) - 

diese schraube an der wippe habe ich mir letztes jahr auch abgerissen.
mir hat da ein sehr nettes forumsmitglied aus der schweiz geholfen. komme aber leider nicht mehr auf den namen.


----------



## psychoo2 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

fahr derzeit ein 120mm Tourenfully und würde eventuell gern auf ein Trek Remedy 8 umsteigen.

Meine Touren sind meist so um die 2-3 Std. in mittlerem Gelände.

Bin 176 cm groß und 88 Kilo schwer !!

Nun zu meinen Fragen :

1. Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr mir empfehlen ?
2. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Remedy so gemacht im 
Vergleich jetzt zum Beispiel mit meinem Tourenfully ?

Bin für jede Info dankbar ! 
Auch gerne per PN.

Gruss
Harald


----------



## Ron_Domsson (30. Juni 2010)

habe auch nen übleres Problem und zwar sind glaube ich meine Naben futsch (Laufradsatz vom Remedy 9, 2009, Rhythm pro Scandium). Mein Hinterrad macht schon länger probleme, knackst wie wild wenn ich etwas beherzter reintrete und seit letzter Woche macht es schon grauslige Geräusche beim blossen rollen. heute habe ich festgestellt, dass mein Vorderrad massiv Spiel hat und hin- und her wackelt. 

Hat jemand von eur ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem LRS und kann man da noch was retten (Lager wechseln o.ä.)?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Juli 2010)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> habe auch nen übleres Problem und zwar sind glaube ich meine Naben futsch (Laufradsatz vom Remedy 9, 2009, Rhythm pro Scandium). Mein Hinterrad macht schon länger probleme, knackst wie wild wenn ich etwas beherzter reintrete und seit letzter Woche macht es schon grauslige Geräusche beim blossen rollen. heute habe ich festgestellt, dass mein Vorderrad massiv Spiel hat und hin- und her wackelt.
> 
> Hat jemand von eur ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem LRS und kann man da noch was retten (Lager wechseln o.ä.)?



Das mit der hinteren Nabe ist bekannt. Der Freilauf geht kaputt. Meine beiden Laufradsätze wurden anstandslos auf Garantie repariert. Anstatt der Seriennabe gab es dann auch gleich eine DT240s Nabe (darauf kannst Du Deinen Händler hinweisen) . Seit dem ist Ruhe.

Hast Du keinen guten Draht zu Deinem Händler? Ich würde solche Probleme zuerst mit ihm diskutieren.. Er ist schliesslich dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## Markpa (2. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Bild von nem Remedy mit dem Chris King Steuersatz
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=621797





Mit einem Chris King kann ich leider nicht dienen, dafür mit einem Acros. Meiner Meinung auch ne echte Alternative... doppelt gedichtet, Industrielager, komplett in Deutschland gefertigt, billiger...









Sorry für die schlechte Qualität. 

Gruß Markpa

Übrigens... mehr Bilder gibt es hier im Forum in der Remedy IG. Wundert mich eigentlich, warum sich dort so wenige angemeldet haben. Ist ne feine Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

@Ron: Bezüglich Vorderrad: du musst nur den Nabenflansch festdrehen, ist mir auch schon passiert. Vorderrad raus, mit den Fingern (reicht, sonst drehst du zu fest) die beiden Schrauben festziehen, kein Spiel mehr. 
Hinten kann alles mögliche sein, ich würde auf die Speichenspannung tippen. Kontrollier die einfach einmal händisch.

@ Harald: Ich würde dir ein M empfehlen. Ich fahre ein S bei 1,79m, das ist bergab für mich kontrollierter und bergauf minimal gestreckter. Aber fahr eine Runde und mach dir selbst ein Bild.
Im Vergleich zum Tourenfully hat es halt mehr Federweg, obgleich es sich bergauf abgesenkt und geblockt vermutlich ziemlich ähnlich wie dein jetziges Rad fährt.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. Juli 2010)

@markpa

Kannst du mir mal die genaue Bezeichnung vom Acros geben?
Gibts diesen nur in rot?
Wo hast du ihn gekauft?

Danke und Gruß marco


----------



## Markpa (3. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> @markpa
> 
> Kannst du mir mal die genaue Bezeichnung vom Acros geben?
> Gibts diesen nur in rot?
> ...



Acros AiSX-22. Den gibt's eigentlich nur in schwarz. Gekauft habe ich ihn bei meinem Händler, der ihn auch gleich eingepresst hat. Nachfräsen musste man nix. Hat gepasst wie Arsch auf Eimer.

Gruß


----------



## mamo80 (4. Juli 2010)

moin!

mal ein foddo von meinem 7er in der aktuellen ausbaustufe





heuer dazugekommen sind- slx kurbel und stinger kettenführung, fizik gobi sattel, thomson x4 70mm vorbau und ein truvativ boobar, gekürzt auf 750mm, fährt sich sehr fein das teil.


gestern ist mir wieder mal das schaltauge gerissen, beim umbau hab ich dann bemerkt dass die hinteren 2 lager doch schon recht rau laufen. möcht daher die lager des hinterbaus mal wechseln, hat das schon jemand gemacht? sitzen recht fest, bekomm ich die so heraus oder brauch ich da spezielles werkzeug? vor allem für den einbau mein ich. und kann ich die lager so kaufen oder braucht man da wieder spezielles trek zeugs?


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Juli 2010)

@ Markpa

Auf der acros Homepage ist der von dir genannte Steuersatz nicht zu finden?
Ist der ganz neu von acros?


----------



## sramx9 (4. Juli 2010)

@remedy80
moin. rauh laufende Lager im Remi kenn ich.
bei mir sind es die an der Wippe. zumindest das sind spezielle. da ist irgendein flansch ? dran. zumindest die lager braucht man von trek. 
viel spaß beim warten 

gruß
jörg


----------



## Markpa (4. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> @ Markpa
> 
> Auf der acros Homepage ist der von dir genannte Steuersatz nicht zu finden?
> Ist der ganz neu von acros?



such den mal bei bike-components.de. Ob neu, weiss ich nicht. Ich glaube schon.


----------



## mamo80 (4. Juli 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @remedy80
> moin. rauh laufende Lager im Remi kenn ich.
> bei mir sind es die an der Wippe. zumindest das sind spezielle. da ist irgendein flansch ? dran. zumindest die lager braucht man von trek.
> viel spaß beim warten
> ...




hab ich mir eh gedacht, die unteren 2 beim abp sind anscheinend normale, die 2 oberen haben einen flansch damit man dort klemmen kann denk ich mir. da läuft aber eh nur eins etwas rauh, die unteren bekomm ich wahrscheinlich auch im industriebedarf, da rumorts vor allem im rechten schon recht fies. mal schaun wie ich die dinger überhaupt rausbekomm


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Juli 2010)

@remedy80

Bist zufrieden mit der Kettenführung und 2 fach Slx Kurbel?
Genau die selbe Kombi, will ich mir nächsten Monat zulegen.
Hast du gleich ein neues Innenlager verbaut oder
Das alte weiterverwendet?

Gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ULU (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Stehe vor dem Kauf eines Remedy 8 2010.
Und ja: Ich bin unsicher wegen der Grösse!
Frage in die Runde an alle, die Grösse 21.5 Zoll fahren: Wie gross seid Ihr, welche Schrittlänge habt Ihr und wie ist das Handling des Bikes im Gelände?
Bin um möglichst viele Antworten extrem dankbar,
Gruss ULU


----------



## speedos (4. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> @remedy80
> 
> Bist zufrieden mit der Kettenführung und 2 fach Slx Kurbel?
> Genau die selbe Kombi, will ich mir nächsten Monat zulegen.
> ...




Fahr die gleiche Kombi seit gut 1000km am Remedy, funktioniert immer noch unauffällig...
Hab die orig. SLX Kurbel mit neuen Kettenblättern, Alu-Schrauben und den Truvativ Bash ausgestattet. Hollowtech-Lager war noch i.O., würde ich nicht auf verdacht wechseln.

Geh jetzt mal meine neuen Laufräder im Geläuf testen, hab mir was neues gegönnt. Für mich hoffentlich der richtige Kompromiss aus Leichtbau und Haltbarkeit... Sind AlexRims Supra 30 mit Sapim Race/Laser Speichen Alu-Nippel und Novatec 4-1 Naben vo. und hi.


----------



## Houschter (4. Juli 2010)

ULU schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Stehe vor dem Kauf eines Remedy 8 2010.
> Und ja: Ich bin unsicher wegen der Grösse!
> Frage in die Runde an alle, die Grösse 21.5 Zoll fahren: Wie gross seid Ihr, welche Schrittlänge habt Ihr und wie ist das Handling des Bikes im Gelände?
> ...



Hi,

195 cm mit 95er Stelzen. Fahr nen 90er Syntace F119 mit Easton EA70 Riserbar und komm damit gut klar. Durch den langen Rahmen geht zwar etwas Wendigkeit verloren, mir war aber die Sitzposition wichtiger und da ging an 21,5" kein Weg vorbei. Durch das niedrige Oberrohr stört die Größe auch nicht was den Überstand angeht, nur die weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze sieht in meinem Fall etwas masochistisch aus.
Hab mittlerweile fast 2000km Pfälzer und Thüringer Trails auf mein R8 gestrampelt und das Bike begeistert mich immer wieder auf's Neue!


----------



## mamo80 (4. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> @remedy80
> 
> Bist zufrieden mit der Kettenführung und 2 fach Slx Kurbel?
> Genau die selbe Kombi, will ich mir nächsten Monat zulegen.
> ...



bin total zufrieden, die kettenführung hört/merkt man überhaupt nicht , ist echt top die stinger. und 22/36 ist auch perfekt, mehr braucht man echt nicht. die alten lager hab ich drin gelassen, sind noch sehr sauber gelaufen!


----------



## ULU (4. Juli 2010)

@Houschter: Danke für die Antwort. 21.5 sollte also rocken! Bei Deiner Grösse ist es natürlich klar das 21.5.
Bin ne Ecke kleiner, 186/87 cm. Konnte das R8 19.5er 2 Tage auf meinen Trails testen, hat bestanden, nur war ich nicht sicher, ob es zu klein ist. Konnte jetzt bei anderem Händler 21.5 anschauen aber leider nicht auf
Trail nehmen. Bin aber ab der Grösse des Teils etwas erschrocken...Suche jetzt Referenzen...


----------



## Tommy B. (5. Juli 2010)

ULU schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Stehe vor dem Kauf eines Remedy 8 2010.
> Und ja: Ich bin unsicher wegen der Grösse!
> Frage in die Runde an alle, die Grösse 21.5 Zoll fahren: Wie gross seid Ihr, welche Schrittlänge habt Ihr und wie ist das Handling des Bikes im Gelände?
> ...



190cm gesamt / 94cm Schrittlänge

-> definitiv 21,5"
Passt super, habe die KindShock i950 bis zum max. Strich herausgezogen.

Problem bei TREK ist das sehr kurze Sitzrohr. 19,5" Fully´s könnte ich ich mit normaler 400er Stütze nicht fahren. TREK hat ja diese Unterteilung virtual/actual bei der Sitzrohrlänge. Dabei ist das Sitzrohr dann Ergebnis kürzer als es eigentlich sein sollte wenn Du verstehst was ich meine 

Warum TREK das so macht verstehe ich allerdings nicht ...

Die Geo, auch mit dem langen Oberrohr, finde ich absolut ausgewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padde (5. Juli 2010)

ULU schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Stehe vor dem Kauf eines Remedy 8 2010.
> Und ja: Ich bin unsicher wegen der Grösse!
> Frage in die Runde an alle, die Grösse 21.5 Zoll fahren: Wie gross seid Ihr, welche Schrittlänge habt Ihr und wie ist das Handling des Bikes im Gelände?
> ...



Moin Ulu!
Ich fahre 21,5, bin selber 1,98, Schrittlänge ziemlich genau 100 cm, glaube ich.

Mir passts, hatte aber auch keinen Verlgleich zu kleineren Rahmengrößen.
Am Wochenende bin ich jetzt das Scratch meines Bruders in 19.5 Zoll gefahren und mich darauf nicht wohlgefühlt... zu klein, zu verspielt, irgendwie...neeee.... )

Mein 21,5er Remedy bietet mir genau die Wohlfühlbalance zwischen Wendigkeit und Sicherheit beim Downhill...


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich bin gerade dabei auf 2fach SLX umzusteigen, nur der Serien Bashguard
gefällt nicht und wollte diesen tauschen welchen muss ich da bestellen?

Kurbel ist schon bestellt 2fach SLX!!
Stinger Kettenführung auch.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...tylo-All-Mountain-Chainring-Guard::13234.html

Welche der 3 Ausführungen ist die richtige?

Danke für die hilfe!!

Gruss MArco


----------



## _ViTO_ (5. Juli 2010)

wenn du auf 2-fach umwechselt brauchst du wahrscheinlich die Version 32-33. Wieviel zähne hat denn das Größte Kettenblatt bei der SLX 2-fach?


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. Juli 2010)

Abstufung 36-22


----------



## _ViTO_ (5. Juli 2010)

dann nimm die 36-38er. So wird das dann passen und seinen Zweck auch erledigen!


----------



## mamo80 (5. Juli 2010)

@sushi - du wirst auch neue kettenblattschrauben brauchen, die originalen sind zu lang weil der bashguard von der slx einiges breiter ist. kannst aber auch die von der 3fach kurbel verwenden wenn du die dann nicht mehr brauchst, so habs ich jedenfalls gemacht.


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. Juli 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> dann nimm die 36-38er. So wird das dann passen und seinen Zweck auch erledigen!



Ist die Stinger Kettenführung ok? Ein Kumpel aus nem Bikeladen meint die
Tretlager befestigung ist fürn Arsch hält die gut?


----------



## mamo80 (5. Juli 2010)

bei mir hält sie bombenfest


----------



## speedos (5. Juli 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> @sushi - du wirst auch neue kettenblattschrauben brauchen, die originalen sind zu lang weil der bashguard von der slx einiges breiter ist. kannst aber auch die von der 3fach kurbel verwenden wenn du die dann nicht mehr brauchst, so habs ich jedenfalls gemacht.



Deswegen hab ich mir die Teile einzelnd besorgt, da eh alles umgestrickt werden muß, wenn der orig. Bash nicht gefällt bei der 2-Fach SLX 

Ke-Fü funzt einwandfrei, auch ohne ISG-Aufnahme. Eher haben die Kollegen, die eine ISG-Aufnahme haben brassel bei der montage...
Ist halt bei der erstmontage, bzw. beim ausrichten was fummelarbeit, aber wenn drann, dann gut


----------



## _ViTO_ (5. Juli 2010)

die tretlagerbefästigung ist voll okay. 
@sushi hast du nicht auch das R7? das hat doch schon von Werk die SLX Kurbel, oder warum gleich ne komplette SLX 2-fach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy78 (5. Juli 2010)

ULU schrieb:


> @Houschter: Danke für die Antwort. 21.5 sollte also rocken! Bei Deiner Grösse ist es natürlich klar das 21.5.
> Bin ne Ecke kleiner, 186/87 cm.



Da könnte das 19,5er ev. ausreichen. Bei mir 195 wars schon zu klein. 21,5 mit 70mm Vorbau passt perfekt. Wenn es irgendwie gepasst hätte - hätte ich immer das 19er genommen. Das Problem ist dass die größeren Rahmen eine andere Schwerpunktverteilung haben als die normalen, da von der Kurbel nur nach vorne verlängert wird, nicht nach hinten afaik.


----------



## sramx9 (6. Juli 2010)

190cm / 87cm / 19,5 ( 2009er ) - sehr ausgewogen zwischen Spielgerät und Tourer


----------



## ULU (6. Juli 2010)

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
@Snipi78: Schwerpunkt weiter vorne müsste sich positiv auf die Klettereigenschaften auswirken?

21.5 soll auch etwas steifer und ruhiger bergab sein.
Das Problem ist, das ich das 21.5 schon beim Händler bestellt habe und die Bestellung auf Eis legen wollte, 
(was er uncool findet) weil ich unsicher bin, ob es doch zu gross ist, bzw ob ich mit Grösse 186cm/87cm und 21.5 Zoll wirklich was falsch machen kann
19.5 ist leider im Moment nicht verfügbar


----------



## hardcorehaude (6. Juli 2010)

îch bin gute 180, schrittlänge k.a. und fahr das 2009er in 17,5 mit 60mm vorbau - klar, man sitzt nicht gestreckt, aber es klettert trotzdem gut berauf.
warum schaust du dir nicht mal das 18,5 an, das 21,5 halte ich auf jeden fall für zu groß!
ich denke, dass sich viele von dem sehr stark abfallenden oberrohr beeinflussen lassen - beim remedy muss man die sattelstütze definitiv weiter herausziehen als bei anderen bikes, auch wenn es dann manchmal nach kinderrad aussieht


----------



## mamo80 (6. Juli 2010)

ULU schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Hilfe!
> @Snipi78: Schwerpunkt weiter vorne müsste sich positiv auf die Klettereigenschaften auswirken?
> 
> 21.5 soll auch etwas steifer und ruhiger bergab sein.
> ...



hab auch 87cm schrittlänge bei 182cm und da passt das 19,5 perfekt, 21,5 ist definitiv zu groß würd ich mal aus der ferne sagen! da sind ja über 5cm differenz dazwischen


----------



## Em-Jay (6. Juli 2010)

ULU schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Hilfe!
> @Snipi78: Schwerpunkt weiter vorne müsste sich positiv auf die Klettereigenschaften auswirken?
> 
> 21.5 soll auch etwas steifer und ruhiger bergab sein.
> ...



Ich bin 1,87 / schrittlänge 88 und hab das remedy in 19,5. und finde es fast perfekt von der grösse. könnte sogar nen Tick kleiner sein, deswegen hab ich nenn 50er Vorbau verbaut. 21,5 wäre viel zu gross meiner meinung


----------



## ToniTaste (7. Juli 2010)

Hello 

Bin 1,85, hab 86 Schrittlänge und das Remedy 8 in 19,5 passt für mich perfekt.

18,5 war mir definitv zu klein.  Das 21,5 war mir zu gestreckt und vor allem trotz des tiefliegenden Oberrohrs die Überstandshöhe bei meiner Schrittlänge viel zu gering.


----------



## ULU (8. Juli 2010)

Hallihallo
Danke Euch vielmals für die Statements.
Ich möche noch folgenden Bericht eines Bikehändlers,
(der sowohl Grösse 19.5 als auch 21.5 hat, also unabhängig sein sollte) in die Runde werfen:

"...das Modell 2010 steigt einiges besser den Berg hinauf und ist etwas  leichter, was je nach Gelände auch sein Vorteile haben kann. Das 19,5"  bin habe gleich nach der Probefahrt in Lenzerheide auf DH Kurs  weggestellt. Ich wusste dass ich das 21,5" will weil ich primär die  Kollisionsmöglichkeit von Lenker und Knie ausschliessen wollte. Sekundär  waren da den noch die Steigfähigkeit die durch die Länge des 21,5"  einiges besser war als beim kleineren Bruder. Das REMEDY 8 2010 21,5"  fährt sich sehr ruhig den Berg runter, steigt super gut den Berg hoch  ist sehr wendig in schnellen Kurven. Den Nachteil den es durch seine  Länge in sehr technischem Gelände in Harnadelkurven mit Umsetzen haben  könnte, denke ich kannst Du mit Fahrtechnik ohne Probleme wett machen.  Ich denke nicht dass bei solchen Situationen dieser Längenunterschied  wirklich wichtig sein sollte. Anders sieht dies vielleicht in  Bike Parks aus - dazu muss aber erwähnt sein dass das Modell 2010 ein  ALL MOUNTAIN ist und kein ENDURO. Wenn Du Dein Bike in Parks oder  vorwiegend dort einsetzen willst, dann kann es sein das Dir das 19,5"  besser liegen könnte."

Was meint Ihr? Seid Ihr eher in Bikeparks unterwegs?
Mein Anwendungsgebiet sind die Berge und technische 
Trails, mit Enduro-Reserven.
Danke und Gruss 
ULU


----------



## speedos (8. Juli 2010)

Also die Aussage, dass bei der größeren Rahmenhöhe die Kolisionsgefahr der Knie mit dem Lenker ausgeschlossen ist, halte ich für Blödsinn... Kann immer und bei jeder Rahmengröße passieren. Ich z.B. habe bei 181/84,5cm ein 17,5er Rahmen mit 60mm Vorbau und hab mir noch "nie" die Knie am Lenker angeschlagen.

Ist halt immer so ne Sache, mit der Rahmengröße. Die Bedürfnisse und das Empfinden auf dem Rad sind halt bei jedem anders. Hilft eigentlich nur testen und ausprobieren.
Da ich Größentechnisch fast immer zwischen den Rahmengrößen liege, habe ich mich schon immer für die kleineren Größen eines Modells entschieden. Andere wählen lieber den größeren Rahmen. 

Was auch noch eine Rolle spielen mag, sind die persönlichen Vorlieben des Verkäufers, bzw. was ich dem über das Hauptsächliche einsatzgebiet des Rades erzähle. So wird halt manchen die größere und anderen die kleiner Rahmengröße empfohlen...

Aber 21,5" finde ich bei deiner Größe mehr als übertrieben... Gibt bestimmt nicht wenige, die sogar mit dem 18,5er liebäugeln würden bei deiner Größe und dem Einsatzgebiet.
Die Laufruhe des 21,5er Rahmens bergab auf schön ebenen Waldautobahnen ist natürlich auch ein Argument


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilbur.walsh (8. Juli 2010)

Ist zwar kein Remedy, aber ich fahr bei 1,86 und 90cm Schrittlänge mein FuelEX in 21,5". 
Aber das FuelEx geht auch mehr richtung "tourer".


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Juli 2010)

Ja ja immer wieder die leidige Rahmengrösse frage....
Am besten Probefahren und vermessen lassen.
Ich bin 181cm und Schrittlänge 81cm. Fahre das 19.5 mit
50mm Vorbau. Ziemlich langer Oberkörper, da gab es nur
Eine Wahl.


----------



## chris81 (9. Juli 2010)

Man kann sich ja die Oberrohrlänge der Rahmen anschauen - von dem sollte ja eigentlich ausgegangen werden... und Trek hat halt immer sehr lange Oberrohrlängen! z.B. Das 17,5 Remedy hat 58,8 cm wenn ich mich nicht täusche(vergleichbares Canyon mit 59 cm ist das 18,5 Medium). 

Bei deiner Größe wäre bei halbwegs normalen Körperproportionen wahrscheinlich ein 19,5  passend ein 18,5 wahrscheinlich um ein wenig zu klein aber auch noch fahrbar....ist aber eine persönliche meinung

Schau dir mal die Stufe bei der oberrohrlänge an  18,5 (60,0cm ) 19,5 (61.2cm) und dann zu 21,5 (64.1cm !!!! man ist das lang)


 aber wenn du das 21,5 schon gefahren bist und dich wohl fühlst passt es eh
... glaube es fahren einige mit der "falschen"- (vom Hersteller nicht empfohlenen Rahmenhöhe) und sind auch glücklich ...


----------



## gmk (9. Juli 2010)

ULU schrieb:


> Hallihallo
> Danke Euch vielmals für die Statements.
> Ich möche noch folgenden Bericht eines Bikehändlers,
> (der sowohl Grösse 19.5 als auch 21.5 hat, also unabhängig sein sollte) in die Runde werfen:
> ...



sorry
aber dieser werbetext für 21.5 ist schwachsinn
bis auf die verbesserte kletterfähigkeit (längerer radstand), die du sicher nicht merken wirst
wieso soll ein 21.5 steifer sein als ein 19.5 ? ? ?
ein 21.5 rahmen wendig  scherz oder !
der ruiesenrahmen macht nur sinn wenn du über 90cm schrittlänge hast!
außerdem ist das 2010 genauso ENDURO wie das 2008/09
nämlich gar nicht, es war immer on der obergrenze zu ALLMOUNTAIN
andere gabel rein (lyrik,36er talas160 anstatt 32ertalas150)und du hast vorne mehr steifigkeit, mehr sicherheit. mehr fahrspaß 

bin das 19.5er selber gefahren (ein freund hats der ist ~183cm/sl ~87cm)
mir (180cm/86cm) wars zu groß
würde das 18.5 das es ja jetzt gibt nehmen !


----------



## ULU (9. Juli 2010)

OK, Danke Euch. Werde auch 19.5 nochmals genauer
anschauen und mit 21.5 auf dem Trail gegenchecken.
Das 19.5 ist mir halt bei der ersten Fahrt klein vorgekommen...
Noch was anderes: Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit
der Avid Bremse am R8 2010? Bin mir am überlegen, auf XT umrüsten zu lassen weil die zuverlässiger sein soll. Bringts das?
Und auch die Kasette, die ja unverständlicherweise nicht XT ist.
Gruss ULU


----------



## Houschter (9. Juli 2010)

ULU schrieb:


> Noch was anderes: Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit
> der Avid Bremse am R8 2010? Bin mir am überlegen, auf XT umrüsten zu lassen weil die zuverlässiger sein soll. Bringts das?
> Und auch die Kasette, die ja unverständlicherweise nicht XT ist.
> Gruss ULU



Die Bremse ist klasse, sehr feine Einfingerbremse, gut dosierbar und standfest. Die XT'08 hatte ich am HT, für mich keine echte Alternative. 

Kassette und Kette hab ich auch gewechselt, ebenso Trigger und Schaltwerk. Ist jetzt alles X0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (9. Juli 2010)

ULU schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> Noch was anderes: Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit
> ...



die elixir ist gut
problem: nur die kolben
mußte bei einer neuen schon nach 50km diese mobiliseren
sonst super bremse !!


----------



## ToniTaste (9. Juli 2010)

Elixir ist ne super Bremse. Würd ich auch dran lassen. Kassette würde ich wechseln auf ´ne XT oder Sram PG 990. Schalterwerk hab ich auf X0 und Shifter auf X9 umbauen lassen und bin sehr happy damit, wobei ich dazusagen muss dass ich halt Sram Fan bin. Fahre diese Kombi schon länger an einem anderem Bike.


----------



## Snipy78 (9. Juli 2010)

ULU schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Hilfe!
> @Snipi78: Schwerpunkt weiter vorne müsste sich positiv auf die Klettereigenschaften auswirken?
> 
> 21.5 soll auch etwas steifer und ruhiger bergab sein.




21,5" für deine Größe wäre Geschmackssache für Tour. Im Bikepark oder beim Freeriden doch eher  das kleinere.

Ich komme mit dem kurzen Vorbau mit dem 21,5 gut zurecht, aber ich bin auch nicht gerade klein mit 1,96 und fahre aktuell nur Tour.

ne Rückrüstung von einer 32 auf ne 35/36 Gabel halte ich fü unnötig. Eine 32er mit Steckachse ist ausreichend, die reifen machen einen viel größeren Unterschied in der "Vertikaldynamik" 
Ich hab z.b. sogar die Stahlfeder Lyrik rausgeschmissen für ne revelation und bin außer der Optik super zufrieden.


----------



## hardcorehaude (9. Juli 2010)

ich hab auch "rückgerüstet" - lyrik u-turn raus, 150er fox float rein! gewichtstechnisch ein wahnsinn -> nur noch 13,7kg. jetzt muss die gabel sich nur noch bewähren, aber da bin ich zuversichtlich.
um noch mal auf die größe zurückzukommen ... glaube für dich ist das rad eh das falsche. wenn du so eine streckbank willst, wozu dann die 150mm federweg? spar gewicht und geld und kauf dir ein fuel ex oder einen vergleichbaren all mountain tourer!
ach ja, das "klein vorkommen", kann eben auch an der enormen schrittfreiheit liegen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (10. Juli 2010)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Test des Remedy

http://www.bike-tv.cc/2010/06/23/bike-tv-episode-119/#more-681


----------



## ULU (12. Juli 2010)

Danke euch, die vielen Antworten sind der
Hammer! Habe soeben Remedy 8 19.5 bestellt
Konnte am Wochenende beide Grössen testfahren:
Vorteile beim 21.5 waren mehr Beinfreiheit und es vermittelte bergab  viel Laufruhe und Sicherheit.
Absolutes No-Go war die geringe Überstandhöhe bei
meiner Schrittlänge, wie schon von ToniTaste erwähnt.
So ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, das nur Remedyaner die 10 cm grösser sind als ich das 21.5er fahren.
Die bessere Kletterfähigkeit beim 21.5 er hat
sich nicht bestätigt. Im Gegenteil hatte ich beim 
19.5 einen bessere Kontrolle über das Vorderad, 
da Schwerpunkt weiter vorne. Also kurzes Fazit:
186cm/87cm: 19.5 zoll.
Und jezt freue ich mich auf mein Bike
Grüsse ULU, und danke nochmals, Eure Hilfe war Goldwert


----------



## ToniTaste (12. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung  Du hast Dir ein echtes Traumbike bestellt.


----------



## -JG- (12. Juli 2010)

Tja, ist schon interressant,

stehe nämlich im Moment vor dem selben Problem!
Bin kurz davor mir ein 9.8 zuzulegen bin aber auch bei meinen 189 und sl ca. 93 cm super unsicher ob 19,5 oder 21,5. 
Bin heut beide probe gefahren aber zu meiner Verwunderung hatte das 21,5er einen 100er Vorbau und das 19,5er einen 80er, dadurch hatte ich schon das Gefühl beim 19,5er sehr "kopflastig" zu fahren.

Macht es Sinn auf dem 19,5er einen 100er Vorbau zu montieren???

Generell hatte das 21,5er natürlich mehr "Komfort".

Was soll ich tun?

Danke und Gruss
Joerg


----------



## -JG- (12. Juli 2010)

Ach so,

als Alternative steht da noch das Scott Genius 10 im Raum, da habe ich allerdings dasselbe Problem, L oder XL


----------



## noBrain-noPain (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde Dir von meinem Standpunkt aus definitiv zum *Remedy* in 19,5 raten! Allerdings ist es wahrscheinlich wichtiger, was DU genau damit anstellen willst!? Genius is halt von der Zielgruppe und den daraus resultierenden Fahreigenschaften eher für jemanden gedacht, der eher von XC/Marathon kommt und was mit mehr Federweg haben will. Deswegen auch der Hinterbau, den du komplett starr bekommst und die Geometrie !? Das Remedy hingegen ist eher das Spaßgerät für technisch kniffelige Trails , mit dem du aber immernoch super effizient voran kommst und auch bedenkenlos lange Touren oder ne Transalp fahren kannst!? Und es macht richtig viel Spaß!   
zur Größenfrage:
Ich selbst bin 186 oder so und hab 86er Schrittlänge und habe mich fürs 19,5er entschieden und bin voll und ganz zufrieden, allerdings könnts gerade bergab für meinen Geschmack ruhig noch nen Tick kürzer (weendiger/verpielter) sein, was aber jetzt dann mit nem viel kürzeren Vorbau besser sein sollte?
Alles meine subjektive Meinung, aber ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilbur.walsh (12. Juli 2010)

21.5


----------



## ULU (13. Juli 2010)

Ist zwar etwas früh, schon Ratschläge abzugeben, habe mein Bike erst gerade erhalten.
Grösse 186cm/87cm, 19.5 Zoll mit 90er Vorbau.
Allerdings könnte bei Deiner Schrittlänge schon das 21.5 mit kürzerem Vorbau in Frage kommen.
Dass ich beide Grössen im Gelände testen konnte, hat mir sehr geholfen. (Bei Stonebite in Sissach Schweiz,
hammer Service)
21.5: Viel Sicherheit und Laufruhe bergab auf Kosten der Agilität. Hohes Oberrohr.


----------



## hardcorehaude (13. Juli 2010)

aber der 100er vorbau würde mich extrem abschrecken ... ich wechsel zwar jetzt auch auf einen längeren, aber 60mm ist da schon das höchste der gefühle, sonst geht das endurofeeling ja komplett flöten! hier mal zwei bilder (leider nur handy quali) von meinem 17,5" remedy, mit meiner neuen fox float und somit "nur" noch 150mm an der front, dafür aber auch akzeptable 13,7kg 
p.s. bin übrigens 180cm groß


----------



## Deleted 142482 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Der Lenker von meinem Remedy 9 (2008) ist etwas zu schmal (650mm).

Kann mir jemand einen breiteren leichten empfehlen?

lg klaus


----------



## Houschter (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn dir 685mm breit genug sind:

Easton MonkeyBar EA70


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Juli 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wenn dir 685mm breit genug sind:
> 
> Easton MonkeyBar EA70



Volle Zustimmung


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Juli 2010)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> aber der 100er vorbau würde mich extrem abschrecken ... ich wechsel zwar jetzt auch auf einen längeren, aber 60mm ist da schon das höchste der gefühle, sonst geht das endurofeeling ja komplett flöten! hier mal zwei bilder (leider nur handy quali) von meinem 17,5" remedy, mit meiner neuen fox float und somit "nur" noch 150mm an der front, dafür aber auch akzeptable 13,7kg
> p.s. bin übrigens 180cm groß



Warum der Rückschritt auf 150mm? Nur aus Gewichtsgründen?
Wie ist die Steifgkeit der 150mm Fox Gabel?
Die GEschmäcker sind verschieden ich bin 181cm und hab das 19,5
mit 50mm Vorbau


----------



## speedos (13. Juli 2010)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Der Lenker von meinem Remedy 9 (2008) ist etwas zu schmal (650mm).
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen breiteren leichten empfehlen?
> ...



Wenn es was breiter sein soll als 700mm kann ich den hier empfehlen:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28533

hab den mit 20mm Rise und 760mm Breite. Wiegt glaube ich 285g. Die gelben Schriftzüge hab ich mit Waschbenzin runterbekommen.

Hab am Anfang echt bedenken gehabt, mit dem Prügel über die Trails zu fahren. Aber mit dem 60er Vorbau paßt das bei mir perfekt  
Vorteil ist auch noch, dass der Warhead problemlos auf 700mm gekürzt werden kann, was bei vielen anderen breiten Lenkern wegen der Kröpfung nicht geht...


----------



## hardcorehaude (13. Juli 2010)

ich würde den wechsel auf die 150mm float eher einen fortschritt nennen 
in sachen steifigkeit kann ich keinen unterschied feststellen, muss aber zugeben, dass ich seitdem max. 20km gefahren bin. in sachen federungsperfomance schlägt sie die lyrik u-turn aber jetzt schon (ich wiege aber auch nur 70kg, mittlere feder war zu hart) - besseres ansprechverhalten, nutzt den vollen federweg ... ach ja, und wiegt dabei noch fast. 800g weniger.
klar, fürn park ist wird sie nicht wirklich gebaut sein - dafür ist das rad ja auch nicht gedacht - aber für alles andere ist sie die bessere wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (13. Juli 2010)

breite, leichte lenker:
truvativ holzfeller (evtl. world cup)
truvativ boobar
reverese dh race
sixpack mileniumm


----------



## Deleted 142482 (13. Juli 2010)

wo is das remedy in dem video ?

PS: Danke für den tipp


----------



## speedos (13. Juli 2010)

Hab auch mal kurzzeitig über die abrüstung der Gabel auf 150mm nachgedacht. Aber nachdem ich Bike´s mit 150er Talas oder Revelation in Winterberg gefahren bin, hat sich das Thema ganz schnell erledigt. Vor allem nach dem direkten Vergleich des selben Rahmens (Nicolai Helius AM) mit der Solo Air mit 170mm und DH Kartusche! Das wird meine nächste Gabel  und gegenüber der Lyrik Coil spar ich dann auch locker 300g.
Selbst auf dem Glattgebügelten Giro Free Cross hat man den Unterschied in Sachen Steifigkeit und vor allem im Ansprechverhalten gemerkt.
Von der Revelation war ich sogar eher enttäuscht, sämtliche Einstellversuche haben nicht das gewünschte Ansprechverhalten erbracht, Die war so schlecht, dass ich einen defekt nicht ausschliessen möchte...

@ hardcorehaude, wie zufrieden bist du mit den Maxxis Ardent?! Will mir evtl. auch ne Kombi aus Advantage/Ardent zulegen...


----------



## BikerDurden (13. Juli 2010)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Der Lenker von meinem Remedy 9 (2008) ist etwas zu schmal (650mm).
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen breiteren leichten empfehlen?
> ...



Sunline V1 = 747mm sehr zu empfehlen..


----------



## hardcorehaude (13. Juli 2010)

da mein remedy zu 80% eh nur lokale trails unter die reifen bekommt, wird die 32er wohl steif genug sein (hoffentlich ) klar, einer lyrik solo air dh oder 36er float hätte ich den vorrang gegeben, nur leider lagen beide nicht innerhalb meines budgets - den cm mehr federweg vermisse ich auf jeden fall bis dato nicht.
den ardent finde ich gut - fahre hinten 2,25 und vorne 2,4 mit silk worm - ein guter kompromiss aus gewicht, pannenschutz und grip. hatte vorher den highroller in 2,5 1ply drauf und konnte auf lokalen trails keine verschlechterung durch den ardent vorne ausmachen.
der advantage geht ja wieder mehr in richtung grip, pannenschutz etc., also ähnlich dem highroller ... kommt also echt darauf an, was du fährst, sonst kannst du dir das mehrgewicht und den höheren rollwiederstand sparen.


----------



## ULU (14. Juli 2010)

Gestern erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Remedy! 
Sieht jetzt nicht mehr neu aus  Kann nur sagen:,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (14. Juli 2010)

Welche Feder hat die Lyrik Serienmäßog eingebaut?
Die Standard? 
Ich wiege 81Kg nutze aber nicht den kompletten Federweg!!

In fünf Ausführungen erhältlich:
- Extra Weich = Für unter 63 kg
- Weich = Für 63-72 kg
- Mittel = Standard für 70-82 kg
- Hart = Für 82-91 kg
- Extra Hart = Ab 91 kg


----------



## Erroll (15. Juli 2010)

Normal ist Standart verbaut, sprich die rote.


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Juli 2010)

Dann muss die ja passen für mein Gewicht. Wieviel
Federweg nutzt ihr bei der Lyrik u-turn?


----------



## hardcorehaude (15. Juli 2010)

die gewichtszuordung stimmt wohl nicht ganz ... sprich die federn sind meistens zu hart, also einfach auf eine weiche wechseln und es sollte passen.


----------



## socoms (15. Juli 2010)

Hier mal das 2011er Remedy 9.9


http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-remedy-99-2011.html



Es wird auch ein Remedy 9.7 geben


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Juli 2010)

socoms schrieb:


> Hier mal das 2011er Remedy 9.9
> 
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-remedy-99-2011.html
> ...



Sieht geil aus das 2011


----------



## speedos (15. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Welche Feder hat die Lyrik Serienmäßog eingebaut?
> Die Standard?
> Ich wiege 81Kg nutze aber nicht den kompletten Federweg!!
> 
> ...




Mahlzeit,

bei meinem Remedy in 17,5" war die mittlere (rote) Feder montiert. Hab hier mal gelesen, dass bei 19,5" die harte (blaue) Feder montiert sein soll... Also würde ich erstmal nachschauen, bevor du eine neue Feder bestellst.

Bring selber brutto/netto ca. 86/80kg auf die Waage und hab die weiche Feder mit gemixten 2,5er/5er Öl in der Dämpfung und jetzt paßt das 
Wieviel SAG hast du denn im Moment?! Mit der weichen hab ich jetzt die empfohlenen 20% SAG, bzw. etwas mehr. Aber durchschläge sind nur bei roher Gewalt möglich...


----------



## mamo80 (15. Juli 2010)

socoms schrieb:


> Hier mal das 2011er Remedy 9.9
> 
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-remedy-99-2011.html
> ...




schaut verdammt schnell aus das teil


----------



## sramx9 (15. Juli 2010)

hässlich


----------



## Deleted 142482 (15. Juli 2010)

naja, meins ist schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Juli 2010)

...geiler Panzer 2011

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-scratch-9-2011.html


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Juli 2010)

hier mal das Trek Remedy 9.8 2011

http://www.hardie-bikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b5s1p1947


----------



## sramx9 (15. Juli 2010)

jepp
das scratch ( mit 180mm Gabel )  und das 9.8 sehen echt gut aus.


----------



## mw01 (15. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöne Bikes, die 2011er.
Auch wenn ich ein 2010er Remedy 8 hab, find ich das 2009er Remedy 7 und 8 einfach am schönsten!
Understatement pur, sag ich nur.

http://www.trekbikes.com/images/bikes/2009/xl/remedy8_angle_1.jpg



http://lacasadelabici.uuuq.com/remedy7_angle_1.jpg




(Wer zufällig ein solches 2009er Modell hergibt (auch Rahmen alleine), bitte melden!!!)

Remedy rockt!!!


----------



## sharky (15. Juli 2010)

jetzt fangen die den mist mit gold auch noch an, dachte, scott wäre da der einzige verbrecher 

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich diesen kettenstrebenschutz herbekomme?


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Juli 2010)

Die verbauen beim Remedy 9.8 und 9.9 2011 jetzt DT Swiss Laufräder

Der Kettenstrebenschutz würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Chucknorman (15. Juli 2010)

Hey, hab zwei Fragen
1. Was für ne HR Nabe brauch ich für ein Trek Remedy 09? 135mm /X12 oder ?
2. Was für einen Umwerfer brauche ich? e-typ?
lg Heiko und danke im Vorraus.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (16. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Die verbauen beim Remedy 9.8 und 9.9 2011 jetzt DT Swiss Laufräder
> 
> Der Kettenstrebenschutz würde mich auch interessieren



Den solltest beim Händler Deines Vertrauens bekommen. Der is auch an den neueren 2010er Remedys dran und der macht echt Sinn, weil der auch die Unterseite der Kettenstrebe Richtung Tretlager abdeckt. Also bei mir is da noch nirgends der Lack weg!?


----------



## mamo80 (16. Juli 2010)

mw01 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bikes, die 2011er.
> Auch wenn ich ein 2010er Remedy 8 hab, find ich das 2009er Remedy 7 und 8 einfach am schönsten!
> Understatement pur, sag ich nur.
> 
> ...



find das 7er vom letzten jahr auch am schönsten, knapp gefolgt von meinem 2008er. 

wirds die 180er fox auch mit absenkfunktion geben? die würd mich reizen


edit- 
... schon gefunden, aber für den preis krieg i schon fast a neus´ radl... 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24878_36-TALAS-180-FIT-RC2-Gabel-Modell-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (16. Juli 2010)

hey chuck, hr nabe ist eine 135mm/9mm - also normaler schnellspanner -> nix x12
der umwerfer ist auch alles nur nicht e-type ... down swing, top pull oder so, da muss ich selber mal schauen - dafür geb ich also keine gewähr.


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Juli 2010)

Was sagt ihr zur allgemeinen Lackqualität des Remedys?
Habt ihr schon viele Lackplatzer?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Markpa (16. Juli 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> edit-
> ... schon gefunden, aber für den preis krieg i schon fast a neus´ radl...
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24878_36-TALAS-180-FIT-RC2-Gabel-Modell-2011.html



 1.400,- für die getaperte. Das ist echt Wahnsinn. Wer kauft sich denn sowas? OEM kostet die wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Hälfte. Wenn die clever wären würden die den Preis deutlich reduzieren und dann würden auch Leute (so wie ich gerade) sich mal ne neue Gabel zulegen weil sie mit der alten nicht so zufrieden sind. Aber bei solchen Preisen werden die Dinger halt gefahren bisse auseinander fallen... und dann kauft man sich ein neues Rad.

Gruß


----------



## speedos (16. Juli 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


>  1.400,- für die getaperte. Das ist echt Wahnsinn. Wer kauft sich denn sowas? OEM kostet die wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Hälfte. Wenn die clever wären würden die den Preis deutlich reduzieren und dann würden auch Leute (so wie ich gerade) sich mal ne neue Gabel zulegen weil sie mit der alten nicht so zufrieden sind. Aber bei solchen Preisen werden die Dinger halt gefahren bisse auseinander fallen... und dann kauft man sich ein neues Rad.
> 
> Gruß




Dazu kommt dann noch die äußerst sinnigen Servicevorschriften und das super kulante Verhalten bei einem Defekt oder einer Reklamation...
Deswegen bleib ich auch bei Rock Shox, wenn die neuen Dämpfer was taugen, wird auch da bei Zeiten gewechselt 


Zu dem Thema Lackabplatzer: da ich mit Folie die gefährdeten Stellen abgeklebt habe, nein. Aber auch schon etliche Kratzer...
Nicht schön, aber so ist das halt beim Mountainbike.


----------



## es geht auch an (17. Juli 2010)

hab gerade gelesen, das der neue 2011 remedy rahmen um 10%steifer geworden ist und 100 gr leichter.....
nur weiß ich nicht, ob die carbon oder alu meinen....

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...llpflege-fuer-fuel-ex-und-remedy.430965.2.htm


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. Juli 2010)

Denke das gilt für den Carbon Rahmen;-) vom Alu Rahmen 2011
Gibts noch keine Bilder und Berichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (18. Juli 2010)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Hey, hab zwei Fragen
> 1. Was für ne HR Nabe brauch ich für ein Trek Remedy 09? 135mm /X12 oder ?
> 2. Was für einen Umwerfer brauche ich? e-typ?
> lg Heiko und danke im Vorraus.



am besten dtswiss 240s 
135/9 in zukunft (2011) was du willst (135/9 / 135/12)
top swing top pull
siehe pics in   #4206




es geht auch an schrieb:


> hab gerade gelesen, das der neue 2011 remedy rahmen um 10%steifer geworden ist und 100 gr leichter.....
> nur weiß ich nicht, ob die carbon oder alu meinen....
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...llpflege-fuer-fuel-ex-und-remedy.430965.2.htm



plastik only

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...medy-and-scratch-mountain-bikes-refined-27033


> ...
> ... . Trek were early adopters of carbon fibre for mountain bikes, and for 2011 they've been working on the bugbear of impact resistance. Many riders are concerned about the possibility of frame damage from rocks kicked up by the front wheel. This is more of a problem in some areas than others, of course, and aluminium frames can potentially be terminally damaged in this way too. But it's a worry that Trek were keen to address.
> 
> The company's engineers developed a strike test using a pointed anvil to assess the impact resistance of different materials, and used the lessons learned to come up with OCLV Mountain, a new carbon layup designed with rock strikes in mind. The tougher material is used on the underside of the down tube and in the seatstays on the carbon Fuel EX and Remedy models. ...
> ...


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Juli 2010)

So morgen Abend gehts nach Saalbach und am Mittwoch fahren wir zu 6 die 5 Gondel Tour
Bin gespannt wie sich mein Remedy so schlägt...


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juli 2010)

na dann viel spaß beim heizen 
klingt ja gut


----------



## Tambosie (19. Juli 2010)

Falls einer noch Interesse an einem 2009 Remedy 8 hat, ein Bikeladen in meiner Umgebung hat noch eins in 17,5" stehen, fÃ¼r 2999â¬.
Ach ja der Laden liegt in Vorsfelde bei Wolfsburg, Bike & Nies!


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Juli 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> na dann viel spaß beim heizen
> klingt ja gut



Ich hoffe es wird gut und ich kann mithalten
Dein Remedy wieder fit?


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juli 2010)

Wenn dann liegt es an dir - niemals nicht am bike -  ( kleiner Scherz )

habe meins mit den alten Lagern wieder zusammengebaut.
unten das Lager ist mittlerweile beim Händler. die beiden oben von der  Wippe noch nicht


----------



## Lindy R8 (19. Juli 2010)

Habe meinen Hammerschmidt umbau jetzt auf dem AlpenX intensiv beansprucht und er hat sich in allen Situationen bewährt!! 
Keinerlei Probleme oder Sorgen die ganzen 6 Tage (ca.10500hm und 400km)! 








War ein echt geniales Erlebnis!!!


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Juli 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Wenn dann liegt es an dir - niemals nicht am bike -  ( kleiner Scherz )
> 
> habe meins mit den alten Lagern wieder zusammengebaut.
> unten das Lager ist mittlerweile beim Händler. die beiden oben von der  Wippe noch nicht



Die lassen sich aber Zeit bei Trek

Ja klar liegts an mir die anderen sind halt mehr Profis.....unter Leitung
eines Ex-deutschen Meisters im Downhill...
ein neues Specialized Enduro 2010 ist auch dabei, da kann ich mal vergleichen.


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juli 2010)

Wahrscheinlich schickt Trek meinem Händler jedes mögliche Ersatzteil - bis alles zusammen ist.

Pfff.... Profis hin oder her - du hast ein ( 2009er? ) Remedy 




Obwohl ( räusper ) mir das neue Enduro auch gut gefällt - aber n.n. gefahren


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Juli 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich schickt Trek meinem Händler jedes mögliche Ersatzteil - bis alles zusammen ist.
> 
> Pfff.... Profis hin oder her - du hast ein ( 2009er? ) Remedy
> 
> ...



Ich werde mal berichten
Dir viel Glück, das die Teile bald kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (19. Juli 2010)

Bericht ist Pflicht.

Wenn die Teile bis Mitte August kommen reicht es. Urlaub ist im Sep.


----------



## mw01 (19. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie sich mein Remedy so schlägt...




Perfekt!!!!!


----------



## wilbur.walsh (19. Juli 2010)

Sagt mal, welche Größe würdet ihr bei ca. 1,85, 90cm SH empfehlen? Schon 19,5" oder?


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Juli 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Sagt mal, welche Größe würdet ihr bei ca. 1,85, 90cm SH empfehlen? Schon 19,5" oder?



Sollte perfekt passen fahr auch 19.5 bei 1,81 und Schrittlänge 81cm


----------



## sramx9 (20. Juli 2010)

190 / 88 / 19,5" 
- wie schon gesagt - sollte passen 

Wo ich noch am überlegen bin - bringt ein 70 oder 60mm Vorbau ( statt den 80 ) noch was an Wendigkeit ?
Weniger will ich nicht weil ich dann zu aufrecht sitze.


----------



## _ViTO_ (20. Juli 2010)

werde wahrscheinlich mein Remedy 7 verkaufen müssen vorrüber gehend..

wer interesse hat bitte bei mir melden


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Juli 2010)

Warum bist verletzt?


----------



## _ViTO_ (20. Juli 2010)

Nein. Einfach des Geldes wegen. wenn ich als Student nächstes Jahr etwas dazu verdienen kann werd ich aber mir weider eins anschaffen...


----------



## Flitsche (20. Juli 2010)

Tambosie schrieb:


> Falls einer noch Interesse an einem 2009 Remedy 8 hat, ein Bikeladen in meiner Umgebung hat noch eins in 17,5" stehen, für 2999.
> Ach ja der Laden liegt in Vorsfelde bei Wolfsburg, Bike & Nies!



na das ist ja mal ein absolutes schäppchen. ich hab mitte 2009 mein Remedy9 für 200 euro mehr gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (20. Juli 2010)

Flitsche schrieb:


> na das ist ja mal ein absolutes schäppchen.



hoffe mal das hast du ironisch gemeint...

fin knappe 3000 für ein bike wo schon die 2te generation danach vor der tür steht heftig..


----------



## Markpa (20. Juli 2010)

Flitsche schrieb:


> na das ist ja mal ein absolutes schäppchen. ich hab mitte 2009 mein Remedy9 für 200 euro mehr gekauft.



Na das finde ich aber auch ;-)

Habe meins im April 09 für 2.995,- gekauft.


----------



## _ViTO_ (20. Juli 2010)

meins könnt ihr für 2300 haben.. und das ist besser als jedes R8 oder R9


----------



## Deleted 142482 (20. Juli 2010)

Würde mein remedy nie verkaufen, hab es (remedy9 08) heuer um 2500 gekauft.

Bin heute in innsbruck auf die seegrube raufgetreten und bin anschießend den nordparktrail runtergerollt  <3

saugeil XD


----------



## _ViTO_ (21. Juli 2010)

Remedy ist auch das geilste was gibt.. werde mir wenn die finanzen wieder passen nächstes jahr wieder eins kaufen..


----------



## Flitsche (21. Juli 2010)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> hoffe mal das hast du ironisch gemeint...
> 
> fin knappe 3000 für ein bike wo schon die 2te generation danach vor der tür steht heftig..



na was meinste wohl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -JG- (21. Juli 2010)

Ha ha.......,

habe mein Remedy 9.8 in Grösse L und auch schon die ersten Ausfahrten gemacht, genial !

Ein tolles Bike, Trek hat mich da echt überzeugt. Nun überlege ich mir fasst mein Race Fully auch auf Trek umzustellen.

Gruss
-JG-


----------



## zabodude (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Remedy Kollegen !
Möchte mich auch hier mit einem Bild von meinem 2009er vorstellen.Anhang anzeigen 191636


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Juli 2010)

Also bin zurück aus Saalbach und die Xline und am Zwölferkogel sind
Wir gefahren. Fazit der Fat albert fliegt runter.
Hat Spaß gemacht aber 5 Stunden fahren,das reicht!!!
Bin echt KO!!!
Die avid juicy 5 fliegt raus, war total überfordert die
Bremse. Konnte die letzten zwei Fahrten nicht
Mehr mitfahren, weil ich keinen Druckpunkt
Mehr hatte. Alle anderen hatten die elixir und Code.


----------



## sramx9 (21. Juli 2010)

tach Meister des rohen Fischs 
Wieso die Alberts ? Was kommt jetzt ?

Die Juicy habe ich letzte Woche gegen Code5 getauscht. Hatte letztens bei ner längeren, schnellen Abfahrt Fading.
Kam dein Druckpunkt nicht nach ein paar Minuten wieder?
Muss doch nur abkühlen. Bei mir war er bald wieder da.


----------



## hardcorehaude (21. Juli 2010)

hey zabodude ... schÃ¶nes radl - schlieÃlich fahr ich ja den gleichen rahemn :daumen
was fÃ¼r eine grÃ¶Ãe fÃ¤hrst du?
hey sushi, also code oder so brauchst dir keine ranschrauben - hol dir die elixir, ich fahr sie als r und bin absolut zufrieden mit. hab meine "damals" neu in der bucht fÃ¼r 150â¬ geschossen.
code5 hatte ich auch mal einem radl, super bremse, aber schwer und ich achte ja hin und wieder gern aufs gewicht


----------



## noBrain-noPain (22. Juli 2010)

Hey Sushi, also ich kann die Elixir wirklich auch empfehlen. War vor 2 wochen beim Festival in Saalbach und hab mein Remdy (allerdings ein 2010er ;-)  ) das komplette Wochenende bergab getrieben und das Rad incl bremse hat sich super geschlagen und ich hatte nie das Gefühl das falsche Gerät zu haben. Allerdings sind wir am Samstag die Big5 gefahren und dann noch die x-line non-Stop runter und ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl, das die Bremse nicht mehr so bissig war, wie sonst!? also Druckpunkt war da, wo er immer war und die Bremskraft war auch die gleiche, aber beim antippen kam sie halt nicht gleich so giftig wie sonst!?
hoff ich konnt Dir bissl helfen

Gruß


----------



## zabodude (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo Hardcorehaude, mein Remedy hat die Größe L, 19,5 Zoll. 

Gruß


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Juli 2010)

Jetzt kommt ein maxxis ardent 2.4 drauf und die elixir cr in weiß 
Mit 203 mm Scheiben vorne und hinten;-)


----------



## sramx9 (22. Juli 2010)

welchen vorteil haben die maxxis ?


----------



## EL_BOB (22. Juli 2010)

hatte das problem mit der jiucy 5 auch..... waren nach mehreren abfahrten total verglast die belege.... hab jetzt die organischen beläge von avid drin und die funktionieren bestens.... kein fading...kein bremskraftverlust.. die hält locker mit der elexir aus meinem bruder sein session mit.... ich treib das bike auch downhillstrecken runter und gehöre definitiv nicht zur leichten sorte der männlichen gattung 

nur so mal um eventuell das geld für de neue bremse vorerst zu sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Juli 2010)

Die maxxis haben deutlich mehr Grip!!

Ich habe schon trickstuff Beläge drin nur die
Sind auch nicht besser!! Juicy fliegt definitiv raus


----------



## hardcorehaude (22. Juli 2010)

hab ja jetzt auch knapp 100km mit ardent 2,4 vorne und 2,25 hinten runtergespult - allerdings nur waldbodentrails - und der grip langt mir da völlig aus. ich hab allerdings auch keinen vergleich mit dem albert in 2,4 (kam für mich auch mal in frage) und bin daher gespannt, wie dir der ardent taugt.
bei der elixir ist mein tipp r, statt cr ... wenn du die zusätzlichen optionen der cr nicht brauchst, dann kannst du dir leicht gewicht (r ist leichter als cr) und geld sparen. ich selber fahre 203 & 185mm scheiben.


----------



## sramx9 (22. Juli 2010)

hmmm...
Gripprobleme mit dem Albert ? 
Noch nie gehabt - bin ich sooo langsam ?


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Juli 2010)

Nein du bist nicht zu langsam, aber jeder hat nen anderen Fahrstil.
Meine Kumpels sagen zum Schwalbe nur Fatal Bert ;-)

Wie geht die Code 5? Scheibengrösse vorne 
Und hinten?


----------



## sramx9 (22. Juli 2010)

203 v + h - habe sie hier im bikemarkt neuwertig fÃ¼r 150â¬ geschossen. inkl. Adapter, Scheiben etc. 
Vor allem hinten mit der jetzt groÃen Scheibe beiÃt die gnadenlos zu. 

Aber mit der Bremsleitung selber war ich mit der Juicy auch *zufrieden*.
Selbst in den Alpen kein Problem gehabt. Wirklich eine "Sorglosbremse".

Aber diese Skipiste letztens war wohl eine Kombination aus GefÃ¤lle, Geschwindigkeit und abzubremsender Masse die zu viel war. 
2 Tage spÃ¤ter hat die Juicy5 vom Kumpel, auf der selben Strecke, 200m spÃ¤ter abgebaut. Aber wie gesagt - abkÃ¼hlen lassen und weiter ging es. War auch das einzige Mal.


----------



## speedos (22. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Also bin zurück aus Saalbach und die Xline und am Zwölferkogel sind
> Wir gefahren. Fazit der Fat albert fliegt runter.
> Hat Spaß gemacht aber 5 Stunden fahren,das reicht!!!
> Bin echt KO!!!
> ...



Dann einfach mal die Finger von den Bremshebeln lassen und laufen lassen 
Spaß beiseite, bis jetzt eigentlich auch noch nie besonders große Probleme mit der Juicy gehabt. In Verbindung mit den Swissstop-Belägen kommt die Fuhre immer rechtzeitig zum stehen. Aber stimmt schon, die Elixir fadet etwas später als die Juicy... Wenn ich nen Schnäpchen machen kann, werd ich mir auch die Elixir zulegen.

Mit dem Thema Schwalbe bin ich auch durch, hatte zuerst den FA vorne und hinten montiert. Traktion ganz ok, aber der Seitenhalt ist nicht viel besser als mit NN  der BB von Schwalbe, den ich Geschenkt bekommen hatte, ist besser, aber im feuchten oder gar nassen/schlammigen ein Witz! 
Hab deswegen zuerst den Maxxis Ardent vorne in Verbindung mit dem BB hinten getestet. Der Ardent rollt gefühlt wie ein NN und hat super Traktion und vor allem Seitenhalt! Ist zwar nen klopper mit 885g, aber ich hab mich vom Leichtbau bei Reifen voerst verabschiedet. Leidet nur der Fahrspaß bergab, und soo Groß ist der Unterschied beim Rollwiderstand auch nicht.
Seit Gestern fahr ich den Maxxis ADvantage vorne in Verbindung mit dem Ardent (881g) hinten. Aber leider noch nicht im Wald testen könnnen. Aber jetzt herschen auf dem Trails wieder perfekte Testbedingungen


----------



## Ducmo (22. Juli 2010)

versuch vorne den minion 2.5. mörder grip und rollverhalten auch sehr gut!

ich fahr den auch hinten.

der ardent flog bei mir raus...eben wegen seitlichem grip.


----------



## speedos (22. Juli 2010)

Der Minion wird bestimmt noch mal ne Ecke mehr Gripp haben als der Ardent, aber das sind dann aber auch schon richtige Downhillpellen mit richtig Gewicht...
Im Moment bin ich mit der ADvantage/Ardent-Kombi mehr als zufrieden.
Vielleicht hau ich mir die Minions auf den alten LRS drauf, dann hab ich das ultimative für den Bikepark.


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Juli 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Der Minion wird bestimmt noch mal ne Ecke mehr Gripp haben als der Ardent, aber das sind dann aber auch schon richtige Downhillpellen mit richtig Gewicht...
> Im Moment bin ich mit der ADvantage/Ardent-Kombi mehr als zufrieden.
> Vielleicht hau ich mir die Minions auf den alten LRS drauf, dann hab ich das ultimative für den Bikepark.



Den Advantage und Ardent schon in 2.4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (22. Juli 2010)

Richtig, beide in 2,4", die 2,25er sind doch recht schmal und vor allem sind bei denen die Profilblöcke recht flach...
Reifenbreite ist im etwa identisch mit den FA, der Big Betty war ca. 1mm breiter.
Schau mal hier nach, da ist alles ausführlich aufgelistet und bebildert. Ist am Anfang etwas verwirrend mit den diversen Gummimischungen.

http://www.silberfische.net/index.html


----------



## Ducmo (22. Juli 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Der Minion wird bestimmt noch mal ne Ecke mehr Gripp haben als der Ardent, aber das sind dann aber auch schon richtige Downhillpellen mit richtig Gewicht...
> Im Moment bin ich mit der ADvantage/Ardent-Kombi mehr als zufrieden.
> Vielleicht hau ich mir die Minions auf den alten LRS drauf, dann hab ich das ultimative für den Bikepark.



es gibt den minion auch als "leichte" version 800-900 gr...also so wie der ardent.


----------



## Verschleissteil (22. Juli 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, allerdings schießen die sich gleich selbst ins Knie. Warum sollte man einen Rahmen mit diesem unsinnigen Steuerrohr kaufen? Einzig die Hersteller haben etwas davon, tolle Markenbindung.



Danke, Waldschleicher, Du sprichst mir so aus dem Herzen. Früher gab es für alles 1 Standard, da konnte man Teile auswechseln, ohne viel falsch zu machen.


----------



## speedos (22. Juli 2010)

Stimmt schon, aber der ist dann in der 2,35er Version recht schmal. In der Reifenbreitendatenbank bei silberfische.net ist der mit 53-54mm Stollenbreite angegeben.
Die neueren Modelle in 2,4" sind alle um 60mm breit. Sieht dann kombiniert was seltsam aus, vor allem, wenn der schmälere Reifen vorne montiert ist...
Echt schade, dass die den Minion nicht mal renovieren und in aktuellen Reifenbreiten anbieten.


----------



## Erroll (23. Juli 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Echt schade, dass die den Minion nicht mal renovieren und in aktuellen Reifenbreiten anbieten.



Den Minion gibts in UK wieder als normale, sprich 1ply Variante. Guckst du hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52753


----------



## theofil11 (23. Juli 2010)

...hab die Tage einen Truvativ Boobar in 780mm und 20mm Erhöhung ans Remedy 9 geschraubt. Geht ab wie Schnitzel, tiefere Front und bessere Kontrolle im Vergleich zum Serienlenker. 


Gewichtsangabe ist um die 270g...

*Nachgewogen: 342g !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Juli 2010)

Also es wird wohl jetzt die Avid Elixir CR weiß mit vorne und hinten 203mm
Scheiben.
Die gibts gerade günstig auf ebay


----------



## speedos (23. Juli 2010)

Erroll schrieb:


> Den Minion gibts in UK wieder als normale, sprich 1ply Variante. Guckst du hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52753




Klasse, vor gut zwei Wochen gab es den dort nicht mehr 
Egal, wenn der ADvantage widererwarten nix ist, weiß ich ja jetzt, wo es den gibt 

@theofil11: das Gewicht hatte mein 780/20er Boobar auch im etwa...
Da ich aber den Lenker in 740/20mm geordert hatte, ging der wieder zurück. Vor allem ging dieses grau/grün bei meinem schwarz/weißen Rahmen gar nicht...


----------



## Markpa (23. Juli 2010)

Fahre auch gerade den 2.4 Ardent hinten und den Advantage vorne. Sind beides sehr gute Reifen mit sehr gutem Grip. Die Kombi gefällt mir besser als die zuvor montierten FA.

Vom Gefühl her sind sie auch in etwa gleich zu treten, mit vielleicht ganz leichtem Vorteil für den FA.

Gruß


----------



## gmk (23. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Also es wird wohl jetzt die Avid Elixir CR weiß mit vorne und hinten 203mm
> Scheiben.
> Die gibts gerade günstig auf ebay



ja


----------



## thomas.h (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich komme gerade von einer Trailtransalp mit dem Remedy zurück.
Das Rad hat sich super geschlagen, bergauf wie bergab. Ich habe trotz knapp 1,80cm ein S - was bergab ein Traum ist, aber auch beim bergauffahren nicht gestört hat.

Ich habe auch die Juicy 5 drauf, die ich eigentlich anfangs schon tauschen wollte (gegen Saint, die ich am Freerider fahre). Ich hab aber zuerst nichts passendes gefunden und dann zum Überbrücken am Schalthebel die Anzeige abmontiert und die Bremshebel nach innen gesetzt, um als Einfingerbremse mit dem Zeigefinger besser zugreifen zu können. Jetzt bin ich mit der Juicy aber so zufrieden, dass ich sie definitiv behalten werde! Ich bin zB von 2700m auf 1400m auf S1 bis S3 Trails gefahren, dann noch über Asphaltstraßen (auf Geraden lässt mans laufen, bei Kurven muss man dann wieder stark abbremsen) noch ein paar Hundert Höhenmeter ins Tal - perfekt. Immer genug Bremskraft (ob zum Hinterradversetzen oder vor Kurven), kein Fading und alles problemlos mit einem Finger am Hebel - trotz schwerem Rucksack.
Hätte ich ihr echt nicht zugetraut, da sie laut dieser ominösen Liste eine eher schlechte Bremskraft hat. Aber ich behalte sie nun definitiv. Keine Ahnung, warum sie bei Sushi nicht funktioniert hat, eine X-Line oder so sind ja nun wirklich kein Vergleich zu 1500-2000hm am Stück mit Trails und Bergstraßen. Entlüfte sie nochmal richtig, bevor du Unsummen für eine Elixir (die ich persönlich gar nicht so toll finde, wie alle tun) ausgibst.

Auch den Fat Albert hatte ich montiert und bin zufrieden  
Ok, ich habe vorne einen Minion in 2,5 (für den Grip bergab, sensationeller Reifen auf nassen Felsen/Wurzeln) und hinten den Albert (für Rollwiderstand und bisschen Grip bergab). Wichtig für die Performance bei mir ist aber, dass ich auf Tubeless umgerüstet habe. So kann ich bei gleichem Rollwiderstand viel weniger Druck fahren und muss auch vor Durchschlägen keine Angst haben. Ich fahre geschätzt höchstens 1,5bar, würde ich 2-3 bar fahren (was ich mit Schlauch machen müsste), könnte ich mit dem Albert nichts anfangen (aber auch mit den anderen vergleichbaren Reifen - die kochen auch alle nur mit Wasser, warum soll ein andres Fabrikat plötzlich doppelt so gut sein...)

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Juli 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme gerade von einer Trailtransalp mit dem Remedy zurück.
> Das Rad hat sich super geschlagen, bergauf wie bergab. Ich habe trotz knapp 1,80cm ein S - was bergab ein Traum ist, aber auch beim bergauffahren nicht gestört hat.
> 
> ...



Toller Bericht und Respekt das S mit knapp 180cm zu fahren ich fahre das L mit 181cm, aber langer Oberkörper.

Die Juciy 5 wird nicht mehr entlüftet, die wird getauscht, für mich ist
die Bremse wenn es richtig zur Sache geht, einfach nur überfordert.
Meine Kumpels mit Elixir und Code, hatten immer nen schönen Druckpunkt.

Gruss Marco


----------



## thomas.h (23. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Toller Bericht und Respekt das S mit knapp 180cm zu fahren ich fahre das L mit 181cm, aber langer Oberkörper.
> 
> Die Juciy 5 wird nicht mehr entlüftet, die wird getauscht, für mich ist
> die Bremse wenn es richtig zur Sache geht, einfach nur überfordert.
> ...



Hallo,
danke, aber Respekt fürs S ist unnötig. Ich finde, dass es mir sehr gut passt, das M war mir (vor allem bergab) zu lang 

Das mit der Bremse ist aber trotzdem komisch. Wie schwer bist du? Denn meine funktioniert tadellos. Druckpunkt immer hart und gleichmäßig (bei meiner Saint verschiebt er sich nach Bremstemperatur etwas, die Juicy bleibt immer gleich. Ob zu Beginn oder nach 1800hm...). 
Aber wenn der Wechsel für dich feststeht, sieh dir die Saint auch mal an, sehe ich der Elixir deutlich überlegen.

Grüße


----------



## Verschleissteil (23. Juli 2010)

theofil11 schrieb:


> ...hab die Tage einen Truvativ Boobar in 780mm und 20mm Erhöhung ans Remedy 9 geschraubt. Geht ab wie Schnitzel, tiefere Front und bessere Kontrolle im Vergleich zum Serienlenker.
> 
> 
> Gewichtsangabe ist um die 270g...
> ...



 so mal auf Verdacht oder hast Du die Serienteile erst ausprobiert?


----------



## mamo80 (24. Juli 2010)

morgen leute,

hab auch seit dem frühjahr die FA drauf, noch die alten snakeskin 2,35er. für mich ist der ein absoluter SorglosReifen, fahr sie bei 85kilo mit 2bar und noch keinen einzigen durchschlag in 4 monaten. letztes jahr hatte ich maxxis minion bzw. high roller in 2.35 drauf, die sin doch einiges dünner und die musste ich mit schläuchen schon mit etwa 2,5 bar fahrn. werd mir definitiv wieder welche holen, bei BC.de gibts sie momentan um 19,90 das stück.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Toller Bericht und Respekt das S mit knapp 180cm zu fahren ich fahre das L mit 181cm, aber langer Oberkörper.
> 
> Gruss Marco



Noch besser, ich bin 173cm gross/klein und fahre auch das L (19.5). Fühle mich im Vergleich mit dem Top Fuel immer noch sehr aufrecht in der Sitzposition. Mit dem M (17.5) kam ich gar nicht zurecht. (Ach ja, ich fahre auch in den Alpen und fühle mich bergab nicht unwohl)

Das zeigt mal wieder, dass die passende Rahmengrösse doch eine individuelle Geschichte ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Juli 2010)

Ja stimmt rahmengrösse ist echt Geschmacksache!!!

Zum Thema Bremse, werde mir die Saint mal genauer ansehen;-)


----------



## thomas.h (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
definitiv. Ich würde mit einem L vermutlich bergab nur die Hälfte fahren können. Bin auf einem Liteville XL gesessen, fühlte mich wie auf einem Rennrad...

Von der Saint hört man wirklich sehr viel Gutes. Ich persönlich kann nur sagen, dass die Bremskraft ziemlich ähnlich der Gustav M meines Kollegen ist. Zur Juicy nochmal ein deutlicher Unterschied, gewichtsmäßig aber trotzdem sensationell. Meine Saint bremst auch deutlich stärker als die Elixir meines Bruders, wobei die Saint deutlich leichter zu dosieren ist, als die Elixir (die kennt fast nur auf/zu). 

Hier der Link zum gemessenen Bremskraftvergleich: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/how-we-test-hydraulic-disc-brakes-24345


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Juli 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> definitiv. Ich würde mit einem L vermutlich bergab nur die Hälfte fahren können. Bin auf einem Liteville XL gesessen, fühlte mich wie auf einem Rennrad...
> 
> Von der Saint hört man wirklich sehr viel Gutes. Ich persönlich kann nur sagen, dass die Bremskraft ziemlich ähnlich der Gustav M meines Kollegen ist. Zur Juicy nochmal ein deutlicher Unterschied, gewichtsmäßig aber trotzdem sensationell. Meine Saint bremst auch deutlich stärker als die Elixir meines Bruders, wobei die Saint deutlich leichter zu dosieren ist, als die Elixir (die kennt fast nur auf/zu).
> ...



Ich glaube es wird die Saint werden mit 203/180mm Scheiben bekomme
ich für ca 350 komplett. Ich will endlich ne Sorglosbremse


----------



## thomas.h (24. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird die Saint werden mit 203/180mm Scheiben bekomme
> ich für ca 350 komplett. Ich will endlich ne Sorglosbremse



Aber bitte keine Haue, wenn sie dir doch nicht passt


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Juli 2010)

Nein nein;-) ich hatte ja die Saint auch schon mal in Betracht gezogen


----------



## sramx9 (24. Juli 2010)

350 â¬ ? menge Kohle - wusste doch das meine Code5 ein Schnapper war


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Juli 2010)

Ja Sicherheit geht vor;-)) ich hab kein Bock Abfahrten nur halbherzig anzugehen,.....


----------



## sramx9 (24. Juli 2010)

So denke ich ja auch - aber ich denke mal das ich bei der Code auch keinerlei bedenken haben werde.


----------



## Erroll (25. Juli 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird die Saint werden mit 203/180mm Scheiben bekomme
> ich für ca 350 komplett. Ich will endlich ne Sorglosbremse



Würd ich mir überlegen. In der Bucht gibts die Elixir ab und zu wirklich sehr günstig. Die Frage ist, ob du wirklich ne 4-Kolbenbremse am Enduro brauchst. Ich war mit Kollege Hardcorehaude und noch nem Kumpel am Lago vor nem Monat. Alle hatten die Elixir drauf. Haude die R, anderer Kumpel und ich die CR. Keiner hatte auf irgendeiner Abfahrt in irgendeinerweise Probleme. Weder mit dem Druckpunkt noch mit Fading. Wenn du bissl aufs Gewicht schaust, würd ich die Elixir nehmen. Wennst aber unbedingt nen Anker willst und dir das Gewicht Latte ist, spricht nix gegen die Saint. Dann würd ich aber über 180/180 nachdenken. 200 an der Front brauchst nur beim Downhiller.
Wenn ich mir jetzt eine neue Bremse kaufen müsste, würd ich die The One mal ins Auge fassen. Bin ich kurz mal an einem 901 in Riva gefahren. War mir schon fast zu giftig. Allerdings ist die das Optimum zwischen Bremskraft und Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (25. Juli 2010)

Für jemanden, der locker 100kg und mehr auf die Waage bringt, ist die Code bestimmt klasse. Aber ansonsten mehr als oversized an einem Enduro.
Aber das Thema Bremsen ist bei meinen Jungs auch immer kontrovers diskutiert... Einer fährt die Elixir R mit 180er Scheiben und hatte selbst im Bikepark nie Probleme und andere haben die Elixir mit 203er Scheiben und bekommen die schon auf dem Hometrail zum faden. Aber das sind dann auch die, die permanent an der Bremse rumnesteln während der Abfahrt


----------



## darkrider23 (25. Juli 2010)

Kann mir jmd sagen, ob der Rhythm LRS des 2009er Remedy 7 was taugt? ist das der Comp oder der Pro LRS? oder was eigenes? sind meine Single Tracks mit Magura Naben stabiler?
fragen über fragen...


----------



## EL_BOB (26. Juli 2010)

das ist der comp.. oder er enspricht dem.... ich fahr den immernoch noch und entgegen meinen erwatungen hält der ordentlich was aus... harte downhills, verpatzte sprünge, touren... alles kein ding.... ich kann ihn nur empfehlen...  müsste nur noch lauter sein die nabe


----------



## sramx9 (26. Juli 2010)

Habe mit den Comp im 2009er 7er überhaupt keine Probleme.
Trotz 97kg + Klamotten und ab und an -gemäßigten- DH.
Nicht mal zentrieren war bislang nötig.


----------



## speedos (26. Juli 2010)

Ich war nicht mit dem Rhythm LRS zufrieden. Sackschwer mit 2180g und ich durfte ein paar mal nachzentrieren... 
Besonders Steif haben die sich auch nicht angefühlt. Mein jetziger LRS mit AlexRims Supra 30 Felgen fühlt sich da auf schnellen Abfahrten schon anders an  
Als angenehmen Nebenefekt hab ich gute 300g eingespart.


----------



## EL_BOB (26. Juli 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> .... Mein jetziger LRS mit AlexRims Supra 30 Felgen fühlt sich da auf schnellen Abfahrten schon anders an
> Als angenehmen Nebenefekt hab ich gute 300g eingespart.



was fährst du da genau für eine kombination???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (26. Juli 2010)

Diese hier, allerdings mit Alu-Freilauf. Spart nochmal was an Gewicht.
Hab aber den LRS direkt bei Thomas geordert. Schreib den einfach mal an. Wenn du willst geht es noch leichter, aber ich wollte lieber mehr Reserven.
Die Naben haben auch einen schönen Klang, aber nicht ganz so laut wie Hope Naben.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alexrims-Supra-3...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c139435d7


----------



## sramx9 (26. Juli 2010)

pffff.... max. 110kg Fahrergewicht - wenn ich das schon lese. 
Mit Klamotten, Helm etc. würde es da bei mir schon knapp werden.


----------



## speedos (26. Juli 2010)

Tja... die Gewichtsbeschränkung von 110kg hast du bei fast jedem LRS, der etwas leichter ist...
Aber da ich selbst nur max. 85kg fahrfertig auf die Waage bring, jucken mich solche Gewichtsbeschränkungen nicht


----------



## sramx9 (26. Juli 2010)

Deswegen jucken mich auch etwas leichtere LRS meistens nicht


----------



## Markpa (26. Juli 2010)

Habe zwei Probleme...  Helft mir bitte!!!!!! 

1. Wo bekomme ich die Schwingenlager her (außer bei meinem Örtlichen der keine Ahnung hat). Speziell die beiden großen Hauptlager (die an der Kurbel) brauche ich. Meine sitzen fest bzw. laufen sehr schwer. Sind das spezielle Lager oder bekomm ich die auch von SKF. Hat das schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht. 

2. Vertraut niemals der Drehmomentangabe irgendwelche asiatischer Rahmenbauer.  Habe die hinteren Wippenlager fetten wollen. Die beiden (die hinten zwischen "EVO" und der Ziffer) Wippenteile werden von nem Innen-6-Kant Bolzen mit so ner eirigen Mutter zusammengehalten. Trotz meines oberaffengeilen Syntace Drehmomentschlüssels und dem richtigen Drehmoment (Herstellerangabe 14-20Nm - ich hatte 12Nm eingestellt!) hatte ich "krach" auf einmal zwei Bolzen anstatt nur einen 
Kennt einer von Euch dieses Problem (bestimmt!). Ich habe mir jetzt mit ner abgeflexten Laufradachse und zwei Kontermuttern weitergeholfen. Hält bombenfest, sieht aber mächtig sch**** aus. Ersatz muss her. 
Hat jemand dieses Teil schonmal bestellt. Gibts das einzeln?  Wenn ja, wie teuer.

Wo bestellt Ihr die Lager etc.? Beim Örtlichen oder im Trekstore?

Gruß 
Markpa


----------



## wilbur.walsh (26. Juli 2010)

Und ich gesell mich mit einer Frage dazu:

Hat jemand and seinem Remedy eine Kettenführung für 3 Blätter verbaut und wen ja welche?


----------



## sramx9 (26. Juli 2010)

@markpa
Zu 1. Mein Ãrtlicher hat die beiden Hauptlager vor ein paar Wochen bestellt - hat ca. 3 - 4 Wochen gedauert.

zu 2. eine der Schrauben ( Ãbergang Sitzstrebe zu Wippe ) habe ich mir auch schon mal abgerissen - aber mit zu viel NM.  Weil es 3 Tage vor dem Urlaub war habe ich ne Schlossschraube reingemacht. Die Originalschraube hat mir ein nettes Forumsmitglied parallel dazu besorgt. War dann nach dem Urlaub da. Kam nur ein paar â¬. 

Auf andere Lager warte ich nun seit ca. 6-7 Wochen - da kann Trek echt noch dran arbeiten.


----------



## sramx9 (26. Juli 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## HardRock07 (26. Juli 2010)

Von dem blöden Lager kann ich auch nen Liedchen singen... *pfeiff*
Hab von den Mistdingern schon zwei abgerissen. Bei der ersten war es das Drehmoment (ist vorm Nennmoment abgeschert). Bei der zweiten stand innen drin ein kleiner Grad, sodas ich den Inbus nicht weit genug einstecken konnte - > an der Stelle zwischen abgedrehtem und Gewinde abgerissen.... naja, Lehrgeld 

Die kosten ca. 5 umels.

Hier noch die Artikelnummern: 292158 ( Gold ) und 284027 (müsste schwarz sein); nennt sich Rocker-Pivot-Axle

Ansonsten kannste das auch übergangsweise mit ner 10er schraube und Unterlagscheiben lösen.  Nimmste ne Schraube M10 x 30 und  Unterlagscheiben 10,5 mit Außendurchmesser von 20 mm. (Ja, ich hab die Schraube mit den Scheiben immer noch als Notreserve zu liegen  )
Bin damit ne Endurotour gefahren, ohne auch nur einen Kratzer an den Aluteilen vom Hinterbau zu haben.


----------



## EL_BOB (26. Juli 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Und ich gesell mich mit einer Frage dazu:
> 
> Hat jemand and seinem Remedy eine Kettenführung für 3 Blätter verbaut und wen ja welche?



hey also ich fahr 3 kettenblätter mit der shaman enduro kettenführung.... 

und ich muss sagen das ding nervt ordentlich.... dreht sich nich, quietsch und schafft es nicht immer (also max. 30% aller abfahrten) die kette dort zu halten wo sie sein soll, gerade wenns schnelle abfahrten sind und ich vorn das große blatt fahre springt die kette immer wieder aufs 2 runter.....

alles in allem für 39 euro en netter versuch und bei geschmeidiger gangart auch zu empfehlen... wenns härter wird aber nicht.... weiß gar nicht obs für 3fach noch alternatieven gibt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (27. Juli 2010)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> auch zu empfehlen... wenns härter wird aber nicht.... weiß gar nicht obs für 3fach noch alternatieven gibt????


G-Junkies Dreist. Guckst du hier: http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html
Ist halt teuer, aber eben Qualität.


----------



## EL_BOB (27. Juli 2010)

Erroll schrieb:


> G-Junkies Dreist. Guckst du hier: http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html
> Ist halt teuer, aber eben Qualität.



ahhhh kannt ich gar nicht....sieht aber gut aus... gibts da allgemein erfahrungen mit kettenführungen von denen???


----------



## Erroll (27. Juli 2010)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> gibts da allgemein erfahrungen mit kettenführungen von denen???


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349998&highlight=G-Junkies+Dreist


----------



## mamo80 (27. Juli 2010)

trek 2011 - muss sagen das scratch wird immer interessanter, mit etwas tieferer front wärs echt ne überlegung wert

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?128971-news-2011-trek-fotos


----------



## Ron_Domsson (27. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe halt immer noch nicht, weshalb man ne dreifach Kettenführung fahren soll, das ist immer nen Kompromiss. Ich habe mich auch lange gegen ne Zweifachkurbel gewehrt, inzwischen habe ich umgebaut auf zweifach mit bashguard und ich vermisse nichts. vielleicht passierts halt mal, dass ich bei steileren Teerabfahrten irgendwann nicht mehr schneller treten kann, aber hey, es is ein Geländefahrrad und hat auf ner Stresse eh nicht viel verloren. Dafür hab ich nun mehr Bodenfreiheit im Gelände und nicht grad nen Schaden, wenn ich trotzdem mal aufsetzen sollte und das weiss ich zu schätzen. Ich kann zweifach nur jedem empfehlen. Nur zur Info, ich fahre zu 99% Touren, auch gerne in den Alpen und nich wirklich in Bikeparks.

Edit: Achja, ich hab ein anner Kurbel nen 36er Blatt montiert


----------



## EL_BOB (27. Juli 2010)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> ... vielleicht passierts halt mal, dass ich bei steileren Teerabfahrten irgendwann nicht mehr schneller treten kann, aber hey, es is ein Geländefahrrad und hat auf ner Stresse eh nicht viel verloren...


da geb ich dir recht....sowas tut ja auch keiner  bin bis jetzt halt mit 3 Ketteblättern besser galaufen als mit zweien...vielleicht wirds auch umgebaut, wiss noch nich so richtig. ..
hätte ja mal besser funktionieren können mit der blöden shaman führung


----------



## Flitsche (27. Juli 2010)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> ahhhh kannt ich gar nicht....sieht aber gut aus... gibts da allgemein erfahrungen mit kettenführungen von denen???



ich fahr die zweig - für 2 kettenblätter. bin sehr zufrieden - läuft wie ne eins, leichte geräuschentwicklung - abert erträglich. is halt etwas schwerer, aber ich bin eh kein weight-weenie.

laut nem freund von mir ist die dreist aber momentan ausverkauft. die firma ist ziemlich klein..


----------



## Angeromer (27. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich habe noch nicht die Änderung am Hinterbau speziell bei den Achsen verstanden. Auf youtube hab ich mir das angeschaut [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-gTQndiLSY&feature=related"]YouTube- 2011 Trek Remedy Mountain Bike  - Interview and Action Video[/nomedia]
Bei 1,18 Min. spricht er von einer 12 mm Steckachse anstelle einer 5 mm Achse.
Hab ich ihn richtig verstanden? Was wären hier die Vorteile/Nachteile?
Ich überlege nämlich ob ich ein 2010 Remedy 8 erstehe oder besser doch ein 2011 Modell.

Danke


----------



## wilbur.walsh (27. Juli 2010)

Rechne damit, dass das Remedy rund 20% teurer wird als 2011 Modell und evtl. etwas schlechter ausgestattet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ron_Domsson (27. Juli 2010)

hab da mal wieder ne Frage: Ich möchte mein Remedy 8, 2009 auf Tubeless umrüsten. Jetz meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man das Notubes System mit den Bontrager Rhythm Felgen auch ohne die dicken Rimstrips fahren kann, also die Felge nur mit dem Rimtape dicht bekommt. Wäre ja Gewichtsmässig noch interessant. Weiss da wer was dazu?


----------



## Hoschy (27. Juli 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Rechne damit, dass das Remedy rund 20% teurer wird als 2011 Modell und evtl. etwas schlechter ausgestattet ist.



Hm, wie paßt das denn zusammen, teurer und gleichzeitig schlechter ausgestattet?


----------



## wilbur.walsh (27. Juli 2010)

Naja, schlechter ist relativ, zB das neue Fuel Ex 9, durchgängig XT statt hinten X0 und X9 Schalthebeln, dafür vemeindlich etwas bessere Laufräder. Dafür aber 3500 statt 3000. Wird beim Remedy ähnlich sein (also statt 3500 dann 4000.).

Liegt am starken Dollar.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (27. Juli 2010)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> hab da mal wieder ne Frage: Ich möchte mein Remedy 8, 2009 auf Tubeless umrüsten. Jetz meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man das Notubes System mit den Bontrager Rhythm Felgen auch ohne die dicken Rimstrips fahren kann, also die Felge nur mit dem Rimtape dicht bekommt. Wäre ja Gewichtsmässig noch interessant. Weiss da wer was dazu?



Ich fahre meine Bontrager Laufräder mit den original Bontrager Rimstrips + Ventilen. 1A Dicht mit jedweger Milch.


----------



## Grino21 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo erstmal

Ich bin dabei mir ein Fully zuzulegen. Unter meinen Favoriten ist auch das Remedy 8.

Ich war gerade bei meinem Trek Händler wegen dem Remedy 8 und was sehe ich im Laden das Remedy 8 (2009).

Jetzt die Frage soll ich das 2009er nehmen oder doch das 2010er?
Nächste Woche werde ich das 2009er mal Probefahren.

 Was für Vor/Nachteile gibt es zwischen 2009 und 2010?


----------



## thomas.h (27. Juli 2010)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Was für Vor/Nachteile gibt es zwischen 2009 und 2010?



09 hat vorne 10cm mehr Federweg. Und das 09er Modell die Lyrik 2Step, die zu ca 100% kaputt wird. Wenn dir die Gabel gegen eine Coil U-Turn umgebaut werden würde, wärs ein absolutes Traumbike mit Spitzenperformance.



@ Tubeless:
Ich habe mit dem NoTubes Strip den Vorderreifen dicht bekommen, hinten hab ich ihn leider verhunzt aufgeklebt und fahre seit der Nacht vor der Transalp mit dem ganz normalen Felgenband (!) und Dichtmilch problemlos tubeless. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach gewaltig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ron_Domsson (27. Juli 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> @ Tubeless:
> Ich habe mit dem NoTubes Strip den Vorderreifen dicht bekommen, hinten hab ich ihn leider verhunzt aufgeklebt und fahre seit der Nacht vor der Transalp mit dem ganz normalen Felgenband (!) und Dichtmilch problemlos tubeless. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach gewaltig.


Yeaaa, genau das wollt' ich hören, hehe. Na dann kauf ich mir mal ne Rolle Rimtape und zwei Ventile, Milch vom Stan hab ich schon.



thomas.h schrieb:


> 09 hat vorne 10cm mehr Federweg. Und das 09er Modell die Lyrik 2Step, die zu ca 100% kaputt wird. Wenn dir die Gabel gegen eine Coil U-Turn umgebaut werden würde, wärs ein absolutes Traumbike mit Spitzenperformance.


 achtung, es hat 10mm mehr federweg (160mm (2009) statt 150mm (2010)) und wohl ne etwas steifere Gabel. Ich fahre das Remedy 08 von 2009 und bin absolut begeistert. Ich denke der Unterschied zwischen den beiden ist vor allem, dass du beim 09er etwas mehr Enduro, beim 2010er etwas mehr Allmountain hast. Die 09er Lyrik funktioniert bei mir ohne Macken, hat aber auch das 2-Step-Update von 2010 schon drin. Hatte vorher ne 36er Talas (2006) gefahren und hab das gefühl dass die Lyrik im Vergleich einiges feiner anspricht, ich bin super zufrieden mit der Gabel!!!

Ich würde auf jeden Fall das 2009 kaufen wenn ich die Wahl hätte, sogar wenn beide gleich teuer wären. Für mein Einsatzgebiet ist es das perfekte Bike!


----------



## Grino21 (27. Juli 2010)

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.  Mal schauen ob der Rahmen zu mir passt beim 2009. 

Was mir jetzt noch eingefallen ist dass das 2010er billiger ist, als das 2009er   Und das ganze CHF 1000.- Das ist schon ne menge Asche.

Muss es mir nächste Woche wenn ich das 2009 fahre mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## thomas.h (27. Juli 2010)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> achtung, es hat 10mm mehr federweg (160mm (2009) statt 150mm (2010)) und wohl ne etwas steifere Gabel.



Hallo,
hinten haben meiner Meinung nach beide ca. 150mm (154mm beim 09er) Federweg, der Unterschied ist meinem Wissensstand vor allem vorne.

Ich habe ebenfalls das 09er deswegen genommen (aber die Version mit Coil-Lyrik) und mich bewusst gegens 2010er entschieden - eben weil ich auch ein "Enduro" will.


Grüße


----------



## Ron_Domsson (27. Juli 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> hinten haben meiner Meinung nach beide ca. 150mm (154mm beim 09er) Federweg, der Unterschied ist meinem Wissensstand vor allem vorne.


 Absolut korrekt!! Sorry, war ungenau beschrieben von mir. Federweg am Hinterbau und der Rest des Rahmens ist bis auf minimale Veränderungen gleich geblieben, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## mw01 (27. Juli 2010)

Hier gibts die Bilder vom 2011er Remedy!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=3135


----------



## mhedder (28. Juli 2010)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> hab da mal wieder ne Frage: Ich möchte mein Remedy 8, 2009 auf Tubeless umrüsten. Jetz meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man das Notubes System mit den Bontrager Rhythm Felgen auch ohne die dicken Rimstrips fahren kann, also die Felge nur mit dem Rimtape dicht bekommt. Wäre ja Gewichtsmässig noch interessant. Weiss da wer was dazu?



Für die orgiginal Bontrager Laufräder gibt es von Bontrager ein extra Tubeless Felgenband. Das ist etwas anders geformt, so dass der Reifen recht gut mit der Flanke "einrastet". Habe ich bei meinem 09er gleich nachgerüstet, und fahre bislang ohne Probleme damit. Als Dichtmilch verwende ich die NoTubes Milch... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Juli 2010)

mw01 schrieb:


> Hier gibts die Bilder vom 2011er Remedy!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=3135



Also das Remedy 9 Alu und das 9.7 und 9.8 alle anderen na ja
Mein Favorit das 9.7, irgendwie Porno goldene Gabel!!


----------



## mamo80 (28. Juli 2010)

Morgen!

hab jez seit ca. einem monat die stinger 2fach Kefü drauf und mir is aufgefallen dass es beim Treten speziell am kleinen kettenblatt nicht mehr so richtig "rund" läuft. beim raufziehen kommt es mir vor als ob ich so ein paar cm "leerphase" hätte. kennt das jemand? weiß nit ob es mit der Kefü zusammenhängt, vorher is es mir zumindest nicht aufgefallen!? 

ps - die neuen remedys schaun nit schlecht aus, aber mir fehlt bei trek ein bike wie das torque - dass wird wohl der nachfolger meines remedys...


----------



## Markpa (28. Juli 2010)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.  Mal schauen ob der Rahmen zu mir passt beim 2009.
> 
> Was mir jetzt noch eingefallen ist dass das 2010er billiger ist, als das 2009er   Und das ganze CHF 1000.- Das ist schon ne menge Asche.
> 
> Muss es mir nächste Woche wenn ich das 2009 fahre mal genauer ansehen.




Also wenn das 2010 wirklich so viel billiger ist wie das 2009, ist die Frage klar. Ansonsten würde ich immer wieder das 09er nehmen. Auch wenn ich schon zweimal Probleme hatte mit meiner 2-Step Lyrik ist die vom Ansprechverhalten und der Steifigkeit top. Eine 36er Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse muss steifer sein als eine 32er mit 15er Achse. Je nachdem in welchem Gelände Du dich bewegst wirst Du das merken. Außerdem finde ich es optisch nicht gelungen, wenn man den massiven Rahmen und diese dagegen dünn wirkende Gabel betrachtet. Aber das ist GEschmackssache und muss jeder selber wissen.

Gruß


----------



## wilbur.walsh (28. Juli 2010)

> ps - die neuen remedys schaun nit schlecht aus, aber mir fehlt bei trek  ein bike wie das torque - dass wird wohl der nachfolger meines  remedys...



scratch air 2011?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeop (28. Juli 2010)

@grino21
klar das 2009er, ist das stimmigere bike mit klarem konzept (ab 2011 scheint mir das scratch air interessant - allerdings muss man sich die geo erst anschauen).
keine sorge wegen der lyric-2-step - auch, wenn hier ein allwissender schreibt, dass die alle kaputt werden (letztlich werden alle gabeln irgendwann kaputt). 
ist eine fein ansprechende, steife gabel. man muss aber fairerweise erwähnen, dass es mit dem 2-step system gewisse probleme gibt. bei mir war es so, dass sich die absenkung nach ca 1 jahr und x-tausend alpinen höhenmetern nicht mehr ganz bis auf 115 absenken liess. innenleben wurde auf garantie auf 2010er modell ausgetauscht, das funzt bis dato bestens. es besteht im garantiefall auch die möglichkeit kostenlos auf coil umrüsten zu lassen.

weitere schwäche beim 2009er (aber 2010 nicht viel anders) ist der lrs. mein tipp: beim kauf gleich was besseres aushandeln.

noch ein kleines manko hat das R: lackqualität ist nicht besonders. 

@fat albert gejammer von weiter oben
ist meiner erfahrung nach ein guter reifen für den allround einsatz, passt gut zum bike. 
die, die den reifen hier schlecht machen, machen das mit ihren pumpen, indem sie zu viel heisse luft hineinblasen....


----------



## mamo80 (28. Juli 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> scratch air 2011?



scratch dürfte vom oberrohr her zu kurz sein um damit vernünftig touren zu fahren. vielleicht sin die 2011er länger, aber die diesjährigen sind definitiv zu kurz würd ich mal behaupten.


----------



## Angeromer (28. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich zitier mich mal selbst 



Angeromer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe noch nicht die Änderung am Hinterbau speziell bei den Achsen verstanden. Auf youtube hab ich mir das angeschaut YouTube- 2011 Trek Remedy Mountain Bike  - Interview and Action Video
> Bei 1,18 Min. spricht er von einer 12 mm Steckachse anstelle einer 5 mm Achse.
> ...



Ich kenn mich (noch) nicht so gut aus, bin für Antworten/Erklärung dankbar.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (28. Juli 2010)

Angeromer schrieb:


> Hi, ich zitier mich mal selbst



also zitat interview: "...adds ten percent more stiffness..." 
also, du hast dann einfach einen steiferen Hinterbau, sprich er fühlt sich direkter bei dezentraler einwirkung von Kräften an, falls das jemand spüren kann!? 
Ich hab ein 2010er und ich hätte gerne hinten ne Steckachse gehabt, wirkt auf mich auch irgendwie stabiler!? 

Nachteile könnten sein, dass Du halt bei einem eventuellen Laufradtausch ein Laufrad brauchst, bei dem die Nabe die gleiche Einbaubreite und eben eine Steckachse hat, was aber nicht wirklich ein Problem sein sollte, da die Verbreitung von X-12 rapide steigt!? 
Außerdem könnte das ganze marginal schwerer sein, als mit einer normalen schnellspannachse, aber ich glaub das Remedy ist trotzdem für das, was es alles kann, ziemlich leicht! 

hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen und natürlich keine Garantie auf richtigkeit...


----------



## mamo80 (29. Juli 2010)

hat das 2010er hinten eigentlich auch noch diesen dünnen trek schnellspanner?


----------



## mamo80 (29. Juli 2010)

Angeromer schrieb:


> Hi, ich zitier mich mal selbst
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenn mich (noch) nicht so gut aus, bin für Antworten/Erklärung dankbar.




ja - "12mm than 5mm, 10% more stiffness"


----------



## Houschter (29. Juli 2010)

Womit du dir deine Frage ja selbst beantwortet hast!


----------



## mamo80 (29. Juli 2010)

stimmt


----------



## Hoschy (30. Juli 2010)

Weiß eventuell jemand ob im folgenden Set die enthaltene Schutzfolie für das Unterrohr vom Remedy paßt:

http://www.lackprotect.de/freeride_0_36mm+M594a7c5bebb.html

Hoschy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilbur.walsh (30. Juli 2010)

So, bin nun auch "geheilt" worden... 

R8 2010 in 19,5" steht bei mir endlich ausfahrbereit in der Wohnung.


----------



## ToniTaste (30. Juli 2010)

GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Juli 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> So, bin nun auch "geheilt" worden...
> 
> R8 2010 in 19,5" steht bei mir endlich ausfahrbereit in der Wohnung.



Viel Spaß absolut geiles Bike)


----------



## mamo80 (31. Juli 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Weiß eventuell jemand ob im folgenden Set die enthaltene Schutzfolie für das Unterrohr vom Remedy paßt:
> 
> http://www.lackprotect.de/freeride_0_36mm+M594a7c5bebb.html
> 
> Hoschy




wird schon passen, lässt sich ja sicher zuschneiden oder?


----------



## Hoschy (31. Juli 2010)

Das ist ein Sticker-Set, zuschneiden geht bestimmt. Mir gings eher um die Länge, nicht das man da was stückeln muss. Hier auf der rechten Seite ist es abgebildet: http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html

Hab die Abbildung gerade erst entdeckt. Bestellt isses schon, mal sehn ob's was taugt


----------



## socoms (31. Juli 2010)

Also wie bekannt ist kommt ja das Remedy 2011 mit 142mm X 12mm    Rock-Shox Maxel System. 

Das ABP wird jetzt zu ABP "Convert".

Es wird ein kompletter Satz für den Umbau auf 135mm Achse mitgeliefert bei jedem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (31. Juli 2010)

socoms schrieb:


> Also wie bekannt ist kommt ja das Remedy 2011 mit 142mm X 12mm    Rock-Shox Maxel System.
> 
> Das ABP wird jetzt zu ABP "Convert".
> 
> Es wird ein kompletter Satz für den Umbau auf 135mm Achse mitgeliefert bei jedem Bike!



rear maxle hat 135x12 oder 150x12
-> http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/pdf/Bike_200901_Systemvergleich.jpg

und X12 hat 142x12


----------



## darkrider23 (31. Juli 2010)

Weiß wer wo´s den Trek bzw. Remedy Kettenstrebenschutz zu kaufen gibt? hat wer evtl. sogar einen für mich übrig?


----------



## _ViTO_ (1. August 2010)

nochmal falls hier jemand ein Remedy sucht: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/293166/cat/2/date/1274860047

mfg vito


----------



## Tambosie (2. August 2010)

Trek und Lagerqualität incl. Kundenzufriedenheit:

(Remedy 8, 2009, 10Monate 1500KM)
Ich habe jetzt nach ca. 6 Wochen eine Ausage von meinem Ortlichen erhalten, dass die defekten Lager (Lenkkopf und fast alle anderen Schwingen, -Wippe Lager) nicht von Trek übernommen werden, sondern ein Fehler der Endmontage sein soll und daher vom Bikeladen, wo das Bike erstanden wurde, erstattet werden müssen.
Problem wenn der Laden nicht der Örtliche ist und man dafür durch die halbe Republik fahren muss!

Schraube zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe habe ich auch schon abgedreht, allerdings beim Lösen, da ich in die falsche Richtung gedreht habe, da der Angriffspunkt ja im Gewindefuß und nicht im Schraubenkopf liegt. Da ich nach 3 Wochen noch kein Ersatz bekommen habe, habe ich mir eine Schraube nachdrehen lassen, M10 x 1,0 Feingewinde!

Meine Gabel hat noch liegendem Transport die 2-Step Funktion auch aufgegeben! Kurzzeitig geholfen hat einmal Luft ablassen und wieder aufpunmpen. Danach war aber im abgesenkten Zustand ein Geräusch aus der Gabel zu vernehmen, so dass ich sie jetzt wohl doch mal zum Service einschicken muss.

Nach dem ich mir einen anderen Laufradsatz, Veltec V-two incl. Fat Albert und zweifach Kurbel incl. Bash und Kettenführung montiert habe, ist es abgesehen von den Qualitätsproblemen ein SUPER Bike.


----------



## Markpa (2. August 2010)

Habe am Samstag die Info von meinm "Örtlichen" bekommen, dass die Wippenschraube lt. Trek erst am 3. September (!!! ) da sein wird. Das nenn ich Lagerhaltung. 

Kann meinem Händler keinen Vorwurf machen, er kümmert sich wirklich drum, auch wenn ich das Rad gar nicht bei ihm gekauft habe, sondern bei so ner Pappnase im Nachbarort der keine Ahnung und dazu noch zwei linke Hände hat. Na ja...

Die Lager sind bei mir auch hinüber. Speziell die großen an den Kettenblättern laufen sehr rau. Ich habe aber aufgegeben mich darüber zu ärgern und akzeptieren halt, dass es Verschleißteile sind (1 Jahr 2000km)

Gruß


----------



## Rischar (2. August 2010)

Moin, ihr Remedy-Fahrer!
Ich melde mich nach fast 3-Monatiger Abwesenheit vom Bergfahrradfahren zurück. Im hohen Norden musste ich für 3 Monate auf das Kiten umsteigen, aber seit gestern im Geisskopf weiß ich wieder, wieso das Mountainbiken einfach der geilste Sport ist 

Was hat sich hier bei der Remedy-Gemeinde so getan? Ist was weltbewegendes passiert?


----------



## Rischar (2. August 2010)

Vito, wieso verkaufst du?


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. August 2010)

Rischar kaufst dir wieder ein Remedy?


----------



## _ViTO_ (2. August 2010)

muss leider vorrerst etwas kohle reinkriegen.. Bafög kürzt weil mein bruder zivildienst leistet nun!?!??  und es einfach nicht mehr geht.,. aber für nächtes jahr suche ich mir nen ferien/studentenjob und dann kommt entweder wieder ein Remedy oder soger das Scratch.. mal sehen..


----------



## Rischar (3. August 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Rischar kaufst dir wieder ein Remedy?



Nene, ich war zwar 3 Monate nich fahren, aber das Rad habe ich sicher nicht verkauft  wirklich gelaubt, dass ich Meins verkauft habe? 
außerdem wäre jetzt eher ein scratch meine wahl.

aber vito, was fährst du dann? oder vorerst halt nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ViTO_ (3. August 2010)

vorerst höchtens mal nen hardtail was ich noch übrig habe. sonst halt mal eins leihen und damit dann nach winterberg oder willingen..^^


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. August 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Nene, ich war zwar 3 Monate nich fahren, aber das Rad habe ich sicher nicht verkauft  wirklich gelaubt, dass ich Meins verkauft habe?
> außerdem wäre jetzt eher ein scratch meine wahl.
> 
> aber vito, was fährst du dann? oder vorerst halt nichts mehr



Ja stand dein Bike nicht mal zum Verkauf glaube mich daran zu erinnern!!
Gut Entscheidung es zu behalten Remedy 7 2009 ist einfach Top!!

Gruss MArco


----------



## Rischar (3. August 2010)

Nenene, auf keinen Fall. Lieber würde ich's Studium abbrechen


----------



## _ViTO_ (3. August 2010)

naja habe noch nen anderes hobby.. ne 1000er CBR, ersetzt natürlich nicht das Biken, aber macht auch tierisch bock..

studium abbrechen..^^ naja das eine jahr ohne MTB werd ich hoffentlich aushalten...


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. August 2010)

Brauch mal nen Ratschlag, ob ich die Stinger Kettenführung montieren soll
oder nicht hab Sie schon daheim liegen und wollte jetzt noch ne SLX
2fach Kurbel bestellen. Passt das alles zusammen 11-32Kassette und 
Slx 2fach? Bin echt am überlegen

Gruss Marco


----------



## Lindy R8 (4. August 2010)

Zusammenpassen tut das alles schon, nur brauchst du keine 2fach Kurbel kaufen!! 

Bau einfach deine um, großes Kettenblatt weg, Bashguard drauf und fertig, ergibt das gleiche und kostet auch weniger!!


----------



## lariorider (5. August 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Brauch mal nen Ratschlag, ob ich die Stinger Kettenführung montieren soll
> oder nicht hab Sie schon daheim liegen und wollte jetzt noch ne SLX
> 2fach Kurbel bestellen. Passt das alles zusammen 11-32Kassette und
> Slx 2fach? Bin echt am überlegen
> ...


 
Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung und hab den Rat von Lindy bevolgt und meine XT umgebaut, funktioniert perfekt. Du sparst nicht nur Kohle sondern brauchst nicht die gute XT-Kurbel gegen die mindewertige und unschöne SLX zu tauschen. Das 32er Kettenblatt kannst du dranlassen oder gegen ein 34er oder 36er tauschen, ich hab mir ein 34er von NC-17 drangeschraubt, hatte ein bisschen Bedenken wegen dem großen Sprung von 22 auf 34 aber es flutscht perfekt. Für die Montage der Kettenführung nimmst du eine der beiden Distanzringe raus, Kefü direkt an den Rahmen, Distanzring zwischen Kefü und Lagerschale. Das ganze sieht dann so aus (mehr Bilder in meinem Album)


----------



## Lindy R8 (5. August 2010)

Hi!

Falls du dein Bike "aufwerten" willst, ich hätte 2 fach XT Kurbeln zu verkaufen!


----------



## sramx9 (5. August 2010)

also die SLX Kurbel ist ja nun nicht gerade minderwertig - minderwertigER ok.
Aber ich finde sie passt auch besser zum schwarz / weißen 7er als die silberne XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (5. August 2010)

endlich wieder die Gabel zurück aus der Garantieinstandsetzung,
gleich einbauen und lossausen, war schon auf Entzug 

flutscht wieder, jetzt ist ne 2010-er Kartusche in der Lyrik drin

mal schauen, wie lange es hält


----------



## _ViTO_ (5. August 2010)

ich habe auch ne sehr gute Nachricht. Eventuell oder eher wahrscheinlicher als eventuell, werde ich mein geliebtes Remedy behalten können und bekomme meine Sache anders Finanziert... DAS wäre der absolute Hamma. 
Bin eben eine kleine runde mit meiner Freundin beim Joggen hinterhergejuckelt... würde ich mein R7 nicht mehr haben, glaube ich würd ich seelisch den Bach unter gehen ^^

drückt mir die daumen dass alles klappt und ich das Radl behalten kann und nicht notverkaufen muss!

lg vito


----------



## ToniTaste (5. August 2010)

DAUMEN DRÜCK !!!!


----------



## lariorider (5. August 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> also die SLX Kurbel ist ja nun nicht gerade minderwertig - minderwertigER ok.
> Aber ich finde sie passt auch besser zum schwarz / weißen 7er als die silberne XT.


 
"minderwertig" war natürlich so gemeint, wie du es verstanden hast, im direkten Vergleich zur XT. Die Optik ist wie immer Geschmacksache.


----------



## sramx9 (6. August 2010)

Ist natürlich G-Sache kein Thema.
Auf dem Bild sieht die Kombi weißer Bashguard und silberne Kurbel auch richtig gut aus. Wie es am Schwarz/weißen Rahmen aussehen würde - ??? hat das jemand ?
hier noch mal der gleiche Bashguard mit SLX am 7er


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. August 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich G-Sache kein Thema.
> Auf dem Bild sieht die Kombi weißer Bashguard und silberne Kurbel auch richtig gut aus. Wie es am Schwarz/weißen Rahmen aussehen würde - ??? hat das jemand ?
> hier noch mal der gleiche Bashguard mit SLX am 7er



Welche kettenführung hast du verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (6. August 2010)

gibts eigentlich schon preise für die 2011 remedys??? auf jehle-bikes findet man ja schon die sessions und da setzen se sich wirklich nicht die krone auf.... beim 8er ist der rahmen gleich geblieben, der dämpfer is jetzt en van r und es kostet schon wieder 500 mehr... nur beim session88 kommt der neue (hesslichere) rahmen dran....

langsam bekommen die jungs bei trek echt überwasser oder? ich glaub ich hab 2009 die richtige entscheidung mit meinem remedy getroffen... gute ausstattung zum fairen preis!


----------



## sramx9 (6. August 2010)

@sushi 
truvativ shiftguide und 24 / 36


----------



## wilbur.walsh (6. August 2010)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich schon preise für die 2011 remedys??? auf jehle-bikes findet man ja schon die sessions und da setzen se sich wirklich nicht die krone auf.... beim 8er ist der rahmen gleich geblieben, der dämpfer is jetzt en van r und es kostet schon wieder 500 mehr... nur beim session88 kommt der neue (hesslichere) rahmen dran....
> 
> langsam bekommen die jungs bei trek echt überwasser oder? ich glaub ich hab 2009 die richtige entscheidung mit meinem remedy getroffen... gute ausstattung zum fairen preis!



Die Preise steigen bei jedem Modell um 20% nach oben. Wirtschaftskriese und starker Dollar/schwacher Euro.


----------



## Dude5882 (6. August 2010)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich schon preise für die 2011 remedys??? auf jehle-bikes findet man ja schon die sessions und da setzen se sich wirklich nicht die krone auf.... beim 8er ist der rahmen gleich geblieben, der dämpfer is jetzt en van r und es kostet schon wieder 500 mehr... nur beim session88 kommt der neue (hesslichere) rahmen dran....
> 
> langsam bekommen die jungs bei trek echt überwasser oder? ich glaub ich hab 2009 die richtige entscheidung mit meinem remedy getroffen... gute ausstattung zum fairen preis!



Der Händler, bei dem ich jetzt das Remedy 2010 erstanden habe , meinte man kann wechselkursbedingt für das 2011er Modell rund 500-600 EUR mehr rechnen; gleichwertige Ausstattung versteht sich.


----------



## Markpa (7. August 2010)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Der Händler, bei dem ich jetzt das Remedy 2010 erstanden habe , meinte man kann wechselkursbedingt für das 2011er Modell rund 500-600 EUR mehr rechnen; gleichwertige Ausstattung versteht sich.



Ich hätte gerne nur einen Grund wie das gerechtfertigt werden kann? 

Und nein, ich meine einen echten Grund... keine vorgeschobenen Wechselkurse etc. Wieso sagt man nicht einfach, dass man den Hals nicht vollkriegen kann und eines seiner besten Pferde im Stall ausmergeln will, bis wirklich kein Kunde es sich mehr leisten kann.

Überlegt doch mal... (und ja, jetzt kommt es wieder...) DM 8.000,- für ein Mittelklasse ausgestattetes Bike. Die ham se nicht mehr alle bei Trek und Co.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (7. August 2010)

Naja, zum gibt's bessere Laufräder. Aber es zwingt dich doch keiner weiter bei Trek zu kaufen! 

Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel dass ich mein 2010 R8 für 2450 neu geschossen habe.


----------



## colt73 (7. August 2010)

Kauftipp: 
Die 2010er Remedy's gibts derzeit im SSV bei Zweirad Feld in St Augustin. Ich habe da heute zb zwei R8 für ca 2800 gesehen - ggü dem was ich Anfang des Jahres gezahlt habe schon sehr attraktiv. Das R7 steht da für 2000. 

Happy shopping!
Colt73


----------



## Grino21 (7. August 2010)

So ein kleines Update in sachen Remedy 8 (2010) vs. Remdey 8 (2009). Das R8 2010 bin ich heute gefahren. Muss sagen gefällt mir recht gut. Was mich ein bisschen stört ist der für "mich" extrem lange Lenker. Aber daran solls ja nicht scheitern. Kann man ja bei bedarf wechseln.

Das R8 2009 bin ich auch heute gefahren aber leider nur ein halbe Stunde. Dieses hat sich irgendwie besser angefühlt. Kann es vielleicht an der Rahmengrösse liegen? Beim 2010 hab ich ein 17'5. 2009 19'5. Ich bin 176cm gross.

Für das Remedy 8 2009 müsste ich 3200 EUR / oder 4500 CHF bezahlen. Ist das fürs 2009 ok?

Das Remedy 8 2010 bringe ich erst Dienstag wieder zurück. Ist ein anderer Händler.


----------



## Markpa (7. August 2010)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Für das Remedy 8 2009 müsste ich 3200 EUR / oder 4500 CHF bezahlen. Ist das fürs 2009 ok?



Viel zu teuer! Lass Dich nicht verarschen... es sei denn in der Schweiz sind die Bikes alle so viel teurer!

@Wilbur: Nein sicherlich muss ich als nächstes kein Trek kaufen. Werde ich auch nicht, zumindest kein aktuelles zu diesen horrenden Preisen. Ich finde es nur schade zu beobachten, dass Trek momentan auf einem genauso hohen Ross reitet wie Cannondale und Scott vor ein paar Jahren (jetzt z. T. immer noch). Irgendwann haben sie halt auch das Image der Zahnarzt-Bikes.  Du schreibst doch selber, dass Du dich freust weil Du dein Bike so günstig bekommen hast. Hättest Du auch  1.500,- mehr dafür ausgegeben?


----------



## Grino21 (7. August 2010)

Tja Hochpreisinsel Schweiz   Beim 2009er sind noch 10% Rabatt abgezogen. 
Beim anderen Händler hab ich das Preisschild für das 2010er gesehen. 5100 CHF ohne Rabatt. Das ne Menge Geld finde ich.

Ich glaub ich schau mal bei meinen Nachbarn in Österreich. Dort bekomme ich auch die MWST wieder zurück.

Aber jetzt fahre ich mal das 2010er bis Dienstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (7. August 2010)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Tja Hochpreisinsel Schweiz   Beim 2009er sind noch 10% Rabatt abgezogen.
> Beim anderen Händler hab ich das Preisschild für das 2010er gesehen. 5100 CHF ohne Rabatt. Das ne Menge Geld finde ich.
> 
> Ich glaub ich schau mal bei meinen Nachbarn in Österreich. Dort bekomme ich auch die MWST wieder zurück.
> ...



Ansonsten... beim mir um die Ecke gibts einen Dealer der hat es auch für unter  3.000,- ist ungefähr 1 1/2 Stunden vom Grenzübergang bei Schaffhausen entfernt.

Gruß


----------



## sramx9 (8. August 2010)

wo wir gerade beim Thema Trek-Preisen sind. habe gerade die neue bike in der Hand.
Scratch air 9 mit xt ausstattung. dt swiss E2000 und dem Ã¼bliche bontrage rythym GedÃ¶ns ( also vergleichbar mit dem 2009er Remi8 )  *5.500â¬ *


----------



## Helium (8. August 2010)

Die haben 2011 echt einen Knall was die Preisgestaltung angeht.


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. August 2010)

Hier das Topmodel für 2011 Remedy 9.9 für 7999

http://www.hergarden.de/product_info.php?info=p1622_Trek-Remedy-9-9---2011.html


----------



## Ron_Domsson (8. August 2010)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Das R8 2009 bin ich auch heute gefahren aber leider nur ein halbe Stunde. Dieses hat sich irgendwie besser angefühlt. Kann es vielleicht an der Rahmengrösse liegen? Beim 2010 hab ich ein 17'5. 2009 19'5. Ich bin 176cm gross.


 Jupp, das müsste vermutlich schon vor allem wegen der Rahmengrösse sein. Allerdings fahre ich bei knappen 1.80 nen 17.5" Rahmen Remedy 8, 2009. Dazu gibts hier aber unterschiedliche Meinungen, die einzige, auf die Du vertrauen solltest ist deine eigene! Wenn Du dich auf dem 19.5" wohler fühlst, dann passts halt besser zu deinen Körpermassen (reine Grösse ist halt ungenau)


> Für das Remedy 8 2009 müsste ich 3200 EUR / oder 4500 CHF bezahlen. Ist das fürs 2009 ok?


 Ich finde das recht teuer für ein 2009 Modell. Ich habe meins (genau dasselbe) vor Beginn der 2010er Saison von nem Händler für 3650.- CHF bekommen. Allerdings war das ein Testbike, wurde also bereits ein paar mal gefahren.


----------



## EL_BOB (8. August 2010)

das ist der gipfel der frechheit....


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. August 2010)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> das ist der gipfel der frechheit....



Vor allem der Anbauteile mix Sram X7 Avid Elixr 3 usw.....gehört bei Bikes
die ab 2699 einfach nicht mehr dran.....meine Meinung.
Ich zahle doch keine 7999 um ein Bike zu bekommen, bei dem dann
die Ausstattung passt!!
Also mein 2009 R7 war da noch mit SLX Komponenten ok wobei schon
alles getauscht wurde

Gruss Marco


----------



## speedos (8. August 2010)

Trek will jetzt anscheinend auch in die Liga der sogenannten Premium-Bike aufsteigen... Irgendwie find ich das lächerlich, wenn die dafür im Gegenzug schon ab Juli ihre noch aktuellen Bikes für 25% unter VK raushauen. So was hat schon etlichen Bikeherstellern das Genick gebrochen. Mal schauen, wie die Umsatzzahlen für 2011 ausfallen werden.

Hier noch mal ein Bild von einem billig Remedy aus vergangenen Tagen 
So bleibt es erstmal... Im Winter wird der Dämpfer überarbeitet/getauscht, Lyrik Solo Air DH oder Talas 36 und neue Bremsen geordert.


----------



## Rischar (8. August 2010)

Achttausend Euro für das Remedy! Wahnsinn! Dafür kaufe ich mir lieber zwei Räder, oder drei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (8. August 2010)

Gut das ich kein Trek-Fan bin. Auch andere Hersteller habe gute ( bezahlbare ) Töchter - äh bikes


----------



## thomas.h (8. August 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Achttausend Euro für das Remedy! Wahnsinn! Dafür kaufe ich mir lieber zwei Räder, oder drei



Ich nehm 5 von denen am Bild darüber!
Ab 2010 interessieren mich die Remedys sowieso minimalst - 50% Kaufgrund war die Lyrik Coil


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. August 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Trek will jetzt anscheinend auch in die Liga der sogenannten Premium-Bike aufsteigen... Irgendwie find ich das lächerlich, wenn die dafür im Gegenzug schon ab Juli ihre noch aktuellen Bikes für 25% unter VK raushauen. So was hat schon etlichen Bikeherstellern das Genick gebrochen. Mal schauen, wie die Umsatzzahlen für 2011 ausfallen werden.
> 
> Hier noch mal ein Bild von einem billig Remedy aus vergangenen Tagen
> So bleibt es erstmal... Im Winter wird der Dämpfer überarbeitet/getauscht, Lyrik Solo Air DH oder Talas 36 und neue Bremsen geordert.



Ja sieht wirklich billig aus)) das spielt leider 
Nicht in der 8000Euro Liga ;-)


----------



## Mehrdad (8. August 2010)

YAMi Yami, Ihr glücklichen Remedy- und Scratch-Fahrer/ Besitzer. Ich beneide Euch und fühle mit Euch...Gott schütze Keith, Gott schütze Trek. Amen!!!

Rock hard, life is too short!!!

Mehrdad


----------



## speedos (8. August 2010)

Wie Recht du hast... aber das billig Rad macht trotzdem Spaß


----------



## wilbur.walsh (8. August 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> @Wilbur: Nein sicherlich muss ich als nÃ¤chstes kein Trek kaufen. Werde ich auch nicht, zumindest kein aktuelles zu diesen horrenden Preisen. Ich finde es nur schade zu beobachten, dass Trek momentan auf einem genauso hohen Ross reitet wie Cannondale und Scott vor ein paar Jahren (jetzt z. T. immer noch). Irgendwann haben sie halt auch das Image der Zahnarzt-Bikes.  Du schreibst doch selber, dass Du dich freust weil Du dein Bike so gÃ¼nstig bekommen hast. HÃ¤ttest Du auch â¬ 1.500,- mehr dafÃ¼r ausgegeben?



Ich befÃ¼rchte fast, dass die Preise bei so ziemlich allen Firmen so um die 20% steigen werden. Oder die Ausstattung fÃ¼r den gleichen Preis schlechter wird.

Nachvollziehen kann ich bei den neuen 2011 Treks nicht, dass sie im Schnitt 20% (bei ehemals 5999â¬ fÃ¼rs 9.9 sind 7999â¬ halt 20% mehr) teurer werden und dabei die Ausstattung eher schlechter wird. Gut es gibt ab jetzt bei Trek DT Swiss RÃ¤der statt Bontrager, aber dafÃ¼r werden die Schaltungskomponenten downgegradet.

Bestes Beispiel FuelEx 9: 2010 XT/X0 Mix 3000â¬ LP - 2011 XT Komplett 3500â¬. 

Das 8ter 2010 wirds in dieser Ausstattung 2011 als "9er" geben, ebenfalls wahrscheinlich min. 500â¬ teurer, also 4000â¬ LP. 
Ganz ehrlich fÃ¼r meines hÃ¤tte ich keine 4000â¬ ausgegeben. Liegt aber daran, dass ich als Student eher knapp bei Kasse bin. FÃ¼r 4000â¬ hÃ¤tte ich mir eher das Scratch zugelegt. 

Aber im Endeffekt muss Trek selber wissen, was sie tun.  Wenn sie die einzigen sind mit derart drastischen PreiserhÃ¶hungen, dann werden sie imho auf die Schnauze fallen. Sollten andere Hersteller (Specialized etc.) mitziehen, werden sie sich weiterhin wie Schnitzel verkaufen. 

Vielleicht will Trek auch einfach "ausprobieren", wieviel dem Kunden ein "Prestige"-Image wert ist. Dieses Jahr sind ja so gut wie alle FuelEx & Remedy Lager-mÃ¤Ãig Europaweit ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (8. August 2010)

5.999 + 20% = 7.999 ???
Prozentrechnen: 6 -> setzen 

Aber sonst gebe ich dir recht.
Das aktuelle Speci Enduro z.B. liegt mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung preislich auf dem Niveau des 2008/9er Remi8.
Bzw. "nur" 400â¬ Ã¼ber dem alten Enduro Expert - ( aber komplette Neukonstruktion )


----------



## wilbur.walsh (8. August 2010)

Sorry, falscher LP, LP lag ja bei 6499â¬, Da kommt das mit den 20% schon hin.  

edit: oder doch 5999â¬? Egal, nach ner durchzechten Nacht klappt das Rechnen nimmer so gut.


----------



## Rischar (8. August 2010)

Okay. es sieht so aus, als müssen wir ab 2011 dieses Thema frei machen für all die Zahnärzte und Rechtsanwälte, denn wir fahren dann nur noch diese Billig-Versionen


----------



## Markpa (8. August 2010)

Ich bin total gefrustet. Unsere Armut kotzt mich an!

Bestimmt fangen schon die ersten Zahnärzte an hier mitzulesen und regen sich auf über das hohle Geschwätz einer niederen Kaste. Schande über Euch!


----------



## wilbur.walsh (8. August 2010)

Ach, wir lachen diese dann aus, wenn sie mit ihrem 9.9 vorfahren. SRAM XX Garnitur auf nem All-Mountain/Enduro.


----------



## Skydiver81 (8. August 2010)

aber mal ehrlich muss es immer das neueste bike sein? dann nimmt man halt das vom letzten jahr fürn nen guten preis oder schaut sich mal im gebraucht markr / bucht nach einem schönen um, da kann man auch schnapper machen bzw besseres preis-leistung.


----------



## Rischar (8. August 2010)

na klaro - oder willst du, dass dich dein Zahnarzt ein neueres Rad fährt als du?


----------



## _ViTO_ (8. August 2010)

was ist hier eigentlich los?? sind die leute so bescheuert oder können diese nicht lesen?? http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCK-SHOX-LYRIK-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c14738788

echt der knaller..


----------



## sramx9 (8. August 2010)

ja die Leute sind doof 
aber danke für den Link. Hat mich dran erinnert das in 15 Min eine CD ausläuft die ich haben will 

( nur als Anmerkung - auch wenn gleich Wayne kommt ): habe die CD


----------



## speedos (8. August 2010)

Hmm... bei der e-bay Geschichte könnte man schnell auf die Idee kommen, so was auch mal zu probieren 
Bin mal Gespannt für was die Gabel weggeht. Schon toll, wenn man etwas lesen und schreiben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (8. August 2010)

aber "lesen können" wäre in diesem Fall ungleich sinnvoller


----------



## _ViTO_ (8. August 2010)

der verkäufer geht von einem Spassbieter aus.. Ich würde diese Idioten richtig blechen lassen /verklagen

regt mich total auf.


----------



## Skydiver81 (8. August 2010)

hey die hat ich auch unter beobachtung, wie geil ist das den...muhahahahahaa


----------



## Grino21 (9. August 2010)

Hab mir heute ein Remedy 8 (2010) in Österreich bestellt, für 2800.-

Im Preis inbegriffen Ergon Griffe. Und die Klicks wechselt mir der Händler auf Shimano ohne Aufpreis 

Ende Woche sollte es beim Händler sein. Das Lager in Holland liefert nur Dienstags aus.
18'5 Rahmen hatten sie noch an 23 Stk. an Lager. 

Freu mich schon


----------



## Flitsche (9. August 2010)

Grino21 schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> Für das Remedy 8 2009 müsste ich 3200 EUR / oder 4500 CHF bezahlen. Ist das fürs 2009 ok?
> [..]



falls es noch nicht zu spät ist:

der preis ist viel zu hoch. ich habe ende saison 2009 ein remedy 9 2009 in der schweiz für ca. 3200 euro gekauft. damals laut umrechnungskurs ca. CHF 4800.
wohlgemerkt: R9 nicht R8. Ich glaube, der Händler will noch davon profitieren, dass das  10er und 11er abgewertet wurden - für Enduro-Fahrer.

10% rabatt nach 2 jahren ist ein witz


----------



## Grino21 (9. August 2010)

Flitsche schrieb:


> falls es noch nicht zu spät ist:
> 
> der preis ist viel zu hoch. ich habe ende saison 2009 ein remedy 9 2009 in der schweiz für ca. 3200 euro gekauft. damals laut umrechnungskurs ca. CHF 4800.
> wohlgemerkt: R9 nicht R8. Ich glaube, der Händler will noch davon profitieren, dass das  10er und 11er abgewertet wurden - für Enduro-Fahrer.
> ...



Hy

Ich hab mir heute ein R8 2010 bestellt für 2800.- in Österreich.

Das andere wäre mir eh zu teuer gewesen.


----------



## mamo80 (10. August 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> was ist hier eigentlich los?? sind die leute so bescheuert oder können diese nicht lesen?? http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCK-SHOX-LYRIK-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c14738788
> 
> echt der knaller..




hat der seine beschreibung bearbeitet oder komm ich nicht mit?

@speedos -sehr schönes remi, da hätten sie weitermachen solln und nicht diese abgespeckten 150er versionen und das scratch ins rennen schicken. für mich weder fisch noch fleisch. mein nächstes bike wird definitiv kein trek. 

aja - warum willst die gabel tauschen?


----------



## sramx9 (10. August 2010)

Ganz meine Meinung - die hätten für 2010er Modelle lieber den Remedy-Rahmen 2 bis 300gr schwerer machen sollen, evtl. hinten noch 1cm mehr Federweg und es offiziell als Enduro / "Light"freerider verkaufen. 
Ein wirkliches Enduro haben sie nun nicht mehr. Scratch scheint ja bergauf auch nicht so dolle zu sein.

Habe übrigens gestern mal wieder meine Wippe und die Kettenstreben weggeschickt. Lager sind nun endlich alle da und können getauscht werden. Nach 8 ! Wochen.


----------



## darkrider23 (10. August 2010)

blöde frage..mir ist eben an meinem Remedy 7 am Cane Creek Steuersatz aufgefallen, dass die obere Lagerschale nicht 100%ig "mittig" liegt. Heißt das Lager hat minimalst mehr Abstand zur Lagerschale auf der einen Seite..ist das normal bzw. im Toleranzbereich?! hab schiss das was kaputt geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (10. August 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hat der seine beschreibung bearbeitet oder komm ich nicht mit?
> 
> @speedos -sehr schönes remi, da hätten sie weitermachen solln und nicht diese abgespeckten 150er versionen und das scratch ins rennen schicken. für mich weder fisch noch fleisch. mein nächstes bike wird definitiv kein trek.
> 
> aja - warum willst die gabel tauschen?



Bin mit der Dämpfung der Motion Control nicht so richtig glücklich... Der direkte vergleich mit der neuen Solo Air mit der DH Kartusche war schon ne ganz andere Liga, was die Dämpfung angeht... Umbau auf Mission Control ist leider nicht ganz günstig mit ca. 140. Dann lieber die alte verhökern und was neues


----------



## schens (11. August 2010)

hi, weil ja schon fast wieder Herbst ist und damit auch das Schmuddelwetter kommt....
Hat schon jemand eine elegante, gut funktionierende Lösung für nen Fender am Hinterrad? Ich denke der Bogen zwichen den Hinterbaustreben bietet sich sehr gut zur Befestigung an.


----------



## Rischar (12. August 2010)

War eigentlich schon Jemand mit seinem Remedy in Winterberg im Park fahren?
Ich gehe morgen wieder. Was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## speedos (12. August 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> War eigentlich schon Jemand mit seinem Remedy in Winterberg im Park fahren?
> Ich gehe morgen wieder. Was sind eure Erfahrungen?



das paßt schon, meins hat Winterberg auch überlebt 
Bin aber auf der Downhillpiste eher langsam unterwegs gewesen und die richtig hohen drops las ich eh links liegen...


----------



## Padde (13. August 2010)

Ich war letzte Woche dort. Geht super!
Klar, die DH-Strecke macht mit anderen Bikes mehr Spaß, dafür ist's halt nicht gemacht.
Habe mir vorher hinten den Ardent 2.6 und vorn den Minion 2.5 (sp) draufgezogen und auf allen anderen Strecken ne MENGE Spaß, genau wie ein paar Tage vorher in Willingen (Freeride-Strecke natürlich.)

Viel Spass!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. August 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Ach, wir lachen diese dann aus, wenn sie mit ihrem 9.9 vorfahren. SRAM XX Garnitur auf nem All-Mountain/Enduro.



Ich glaube, da ist einer neidisch. 

Ich fahre zwar ein Remedy 8 von 2009, aber es ist fast nichts mehr so, wie es war. Jetzt kommt statt der "normalen" Revelation 150mm (fix) noch die Revelation WC 150 Dual-Position, auch eine SRAM XX (26/39) und dann ist nichts mehr so, wie es war (nur noch der Rahmen).

Gönn den Leuten Ihren Spass. Das Remedy mit 12.0kg oder bald 11.5kg (trotz Alu-Rahmen) fährt sich spritziger, als es mal am Anfang mit 15kg fuhr.

Leben und Leben lassen.

Ausserdem wollen wir mal den Threat-Titel nicht vergessen "TREK Remedy: *zu gleichen Teilen Cross-Country *und Downhill "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (13. August 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Ach, wir lachen diese dann aus, wenn sie mit ihrem 9.9 vorfahren. SRAM XX Garnitur auf nem All-Mountain/Enduro.



Sram XX schon gefahren? Bin Sie letzte Woche auf einem gefahrn in der Lenzerheide...wo ist da also das Problem dabei für ein Allmountain? Flutscht bestens.....ob mans braucht ist eine andere Frage.....

und wer für was geld ausgibt sollte immer noch jedem selber überlassen bleiben....und wenn jemand 6000 oecken für ein Rad ausgibt, is mir des so egal wie wenn mein Nachbar seinen M5 spazierenfährt....


----------



## wilbur.walsh (13. August 2010)

Ach hat nix mit neidisch zu tun. 

Eher was vom Übersetzungsverhältniss. Ich komm zum. ohne die kleinsten 3 Gänge eines regulären 3x9 Schaltwerks bei uns in die Alpen nicht alle Berge hoch. 
Für mich erschließt sich daher der Sinn von XX bei einem Bike, welches für die großen Berge gemacht worden ist, nicht ganz.
Aber diese 2x10 vs 3x9 Diskussion gab es schon im Sram XX-Thread.


----------



## Rischar (14. August 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> das paßt schon, meins hat Winterberg auch überlebt
> Bin aber auf der Downhillpiste eher langsam unterwegs gewesen und die richtig hohen drops las ich eh links liegen...





Padde schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche dort. Geht super!
> Klar, die DH-Strecke macht mit anderen Bikes mehr Spaß, dafür ist's halt nicht gemacht.
> Habe mir vorher hinten den Ardent 2.6 und vorn den Minion 2.5 (sp) draufgezogen und auf allen anderen Strecken ne MENGE Spaß, genau wie ein paar Tage vorher in Willingen (Freeride-Strecke natürlich.)
> 
> Viel Spass!




Jo, gestern ging alles! Mittlerweile fahre ich den Downhill auch relativ gut 
Bis auf die Doppels wird auch alles gefahren - und klar, das Remedy ist dafür nicht gemacht; merkt man besonders bei den Steinfeldern! Dafür ist unser Rad spritziger als alle anderen Räder 
Und solange ich an manchen anderen Jungs mit Downhillern dran bleiben kann, bin ich zufrieden 

Aber wie schon gesagt: Jeden das Seine! Trotzdem ist es geil zu sehen, was das Rad möglich macht...



Padde, passen die Ardent in 2.6 hinten wirklich rein ohne zu schleifen? Maxxis ist ja im Vergleich eher dünn, aber 2.6...?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. August 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Für mich erschließt sich daher der Sinn von XX bei einem Bike, welches für die großen Berge gemacht worden ist, nicht ganz.
> Aber diese 2x10 vs 3x9 Diskussion gab es schon im Sram XX-Thread.



Das ist alles eine Sache, wieviel "Bumms" man in den Beinen hat. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, meistens alles im mittleren Kettenblatt hochzutreten und nur wenn es nicht mehr geht, auf kleine runterzuschalten. Also trete ich meistens mit 32/32 oder 32/34 den Berg hoch (je nach LRS). Auf 22/34 oder 22/32 kann ich vermutlich verzichten. 26/36 (XX) wird vermutlich daher ausreichen.


----------



## Padde (14. August 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Padde, passen die Ardent in 2.6 hinten wirklich rein ohne zu schleifen? Maxxis ist ja im Vergleich eher dünn, aber 2.6...?



Ja, passt locker! Der Ardent Ist zwar etwas fetter als der Minion 2.5, aber oben an der kritischen Stelle  des Hinterbaus sind locker 1 bis 1 1/2 cm Platz rundherum.

PS: Habe schnell ein Handybild gemacht... miese Quali, aber man müsste den Abstand erahnen können...


----------



## Rischar (14. August 2010)

Danke für's Foto!
Das sieht wirklich nach reichlich Platz aus... Hinten habe ich zur Zeit den Ibex Onza drauf. Aber mit ihm ist es eher knapp. Ich habe auch schon am Hinterbau minimale Schleifspuren; ob die von Onza kommen, weiß ich aber nicht, weil ich viele verschienende Reifen drauf hatte 
Aber der Ardent wird dann bei Gelegenheit besorgt


----------



## Padde (14. August 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Aber der Ardent wird dann bei Gelegenheit besorgt



Kann ich komplett empfehlen.
Allerdings hab ich den nur gekauft, da sie nur noch einen Minion F da hatten, den ich jetzt vorn drauf habe. Hinten hätte ich den Minion R oder auch einen F aufgezogen. Werde ich wohl auch machen, wenn der Ardent runtergerockt sein wird.
War also eine Notlösung, allerdings konnte ich bei trockenen Bedingungen keinen großen Grip-Unterschied zwischen vorn und hinten feststellen, der war immer ausreichend vorhanden. Im Gegensatz zum unsäglichen Bontrager XDX vorher...


----------



## Rischar (15. August 2010)

Achso, waren ab Werk Bontrager-Reifen drauf?  Bei mir waren noch diese miesen Kenda aufgezogen  die Standartreifen waren eine Unverschämtheit!

Aktuell habe ich Muddy Mary vorne drauf - das ist mal ein Gripmonster  aber entsprechend schwer...


----------



## Flitsche (15. August 2010)

Padde schrieb:


> Ja, passt locker! Der Ardent Ist zwar etwas fetter als der Minion 2.5, aber oben an der kritischen Stelle  des Hinterbaus sind locker 1 bis 1 1/2 cm Platz rundherum.
> 
> PS: Habe schnell ein Handybild gemacht... miese Quali, aber man müsste den Abstand erahnen können...



ist das ein 2009er oder hat sich überhaupt an den massen hinten was geändert? hab momentan den FA 2.4 drauf, aber da muss was anderes hin und ich hab auch richtung ardent oder minion oder ne mischung aus beidem gedacht..


----------



## Padde (15. August 2010)

@Flitsche:
Nein, ein 2010er.
Glaube nicht, dass die Hinterbaumaße geändert wurden.

@Rischar
Ja, diese miesen XDX, mit denen ich gern mal aus Anliegern gerutscht bin.
Auf dem Scratch meines Bruders sind auch Bontrager, allerdings die FR4, die auch optisch schon mehr Richtung FR/DH gehen und nicht schlecht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (17. August 2010)

Weiß jemand, für welche Gabellänge das Remedy 09 freigeben ist? 
Kann man auch 180er Gabeln einbauen?


Grüße, Thomas


----------



## mamo80 (17. August 2010)

irgndwo (ev. sogar in diesem thread??) hab ich ein pic von einem remi mit totem gesehn, laut besitzer solls kein problem sein und sich gut fahrn!


----------



## benda (17. August 2010)

im bikemarkt ist grade eines drin mit Totem. Kannst ja mal den Verkäufer interviewen


----------



## thomas.h (17. August 2010)

Hallo,
danke euch beiden.
EmJay hat sogar in diesem Thread auf ca 161 über sein Rad berichtet! Mit Totem und DHX Air, da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Munde zusammen

Scheint laut ihm sich ziemlich sinnig zu fahren.

Kennt jemand die offizielle Höchsteinbaulänge?

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. August 2010)

Kurze Frage zur Bremse fürs Remedy
Ich bringe mal noch die Formula Rx ins Spiel!
Hat die zufällig jemand am remedy verbaut?
Bis jetzt hatte ich immer die Avid als Favorit!
In zwei Wochen hab ich Geburtstag, muss
Mich langsam mal entscheiden...

Gruß marco


----------



## Skydiver81 (17. August 2010)

was ist den mit der formula mega, ist doch grad im angebot als set bei hibike..


wo hängt ihr eure remedys am montageständer auf? sattelstütze? oberrohr ist ja wenig nicht so super wegen den kabeln..


----------



## Skydiver81 (17. August 2010)

doppelpost,sorry


----------



## -JG- (18. August 2010)

Ich habe an meinem Remedy die ElixirR und bin bestens zufrieden,

an einem anderen Bike (Rocky) habe ich die Formula rausgeschmissen und gegen Magura getauscht, machte einfach nur Theater.

Kann natürlich sein das ich auch nur Pech hatte, soll nicht generell gegen Formula sein nur ich persönlich würde nie wieder eine kaufen


----------



## Trasher_one (18. August 2010)

Weiß eig zufällig jemand die ganzen lager ausm Hinterbau??? bezeichnung.
werd mir mal welche besorgen fürn winterservice.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (18. August 2010)

gute idee -  bei mir hat es ca. 8 Wochen gedauert bis mein Händler 2 Paar Lager bekommen hat.


----------



## Markpa (19. August 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur Bremse fürs Remedy
> Ich bringe mal noch die Formula Rx ins Spiel!
> Hat die zufällig jemand am remedy verbaut?
> Bis jetzt hatte ich immer die Avid als Favorit!
> ...



Mach nicht lange rum und kauf Dir einfach die Elixir CR. Die ist Top und einigermaßen günstig. 

Man kann sich hier auch Ewigkeiten verrückt machen mit Aussagen von "Fachleuten" welche Bremse nun die Beste ist. Letztendlich wirst Du zu jeder Bremse Fans und Hater finder... also nimm einfach die Elixir und gut is.


----------



## Remedy8 (19. August 2010)

Moin!

HÃ¤tte - wegen "Fehlkauf" - einen nagelneuen (!) Singletrailer (1.290,00 â¬) mit folgendem ZubehÃ¶r abzugeben:

Weber-Babyschale (79,00 â¬)
SitzstÃ¼tze (49,00 â¬)
GepÃ¤cktasche groÃ (39,00 â¬)
Schutzblech mit Spezialhalter (49,00 â¬)
Zwei LED-RÃ¼cklichter (20,00 â¬)

Neupreis des Gesamtpakets lag bei 1.526,90 â¬ (Rechnung vorhanden)!

Der AnhÃ¤nger wurde Ã¼ber meinen HÃ¤ndler bestellt und zusamengebaut. Wurde von mir niemals (!) bewegt und steht nun seit ca. drei Wochen so in meiner Garage. FÃ¼r 1350,00 â¬ wÃ¼rde ich mich von ihm trennen!

Anfragen gerne via PN.

GrÃ¼Ãe Kristian


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. August 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Mach nicht lange rum und kauf Dir einfach die Elixir CR. Die ist Top und einigermaßen günstig.
> 
> Man kann sich hier auch Ewigkeiten verrückt machen mit Aussagen von "Fachleuten" welche Bremse nun die Beste ist. Letztendlich wirst Du zu jeder Bremse Fans und Hater finder... also nimm einfach die Elixir und gut is.



Ja habe ich auch gemacht und mir heute die Avid Elixir CR in weiss bestellt
203/185mm

Gruss Marco


----------



## Markpa (19. August 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich auch gemacht und mir heute die Avid Elixir CR in weiss bestellt
> 203/185mm
> 
> Gruss Marco



Coole Sache. Berichte dann mal bitte, ob mein Tipp der richtige war


----------



## Flitsche (19. August 2010)

du bist ja witzig. erst ihm sagen, dass eh jemand was gutes und  jemand anderes was schlechtes an jeder bremse findet, um ihn dann zu bitten, über die einzige, die er dann ohne vergleichmöglichkeit mit den anderen von ihm gewünschten modellen fährt, zu berichten.

ich garantiere dir, er wird sie gut finden. aber das wäre bei ner formula ziemlich sicher auch er fall gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (19. August 2010)

Flitsche schrieb:


> du bist ja witzig.



Danke! 



Flitsche schrieb:


> erst ihm sagen, dass eh jemand was gutes und  jemand anderes was schlechtes an jeder bremse findet,



Genau so isses...



Flitsche schrieb:


> um ihn dann zu bitten, über die einzige, die er dann ohne vergleichmöglichkeit mit den anderen von ihm gewünschten modellen fährt, zu berichten.



Den Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz... aber egal. Mir braucht er nix zu berichten, weil ich die Bremse selbst zweimal habe.



Flitsche schrieb:


> ich garantiere dir, er wird sie gut finden. aber das wäre bei ner formula ziemlich sicher auch er fall gewesen



Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.  Aber ich wusste, dass er ne Elixir in weiss will 

Gruß


----------



## L0cke (19. August 2010)

also wegen Bremsen,ich helfen und fahre in einem Sozialprojekt "biken statt boxen", dort gehören auch mehrere Bikes zur Austattung und da machen die Elixiers nur Probleme (wurden auf Garantie auch schon getauscht), die Formula K18s dagegen laufen ohne Murren, meine The One tut es auch, nachdem ich rausbekommen habe wie ich sie richtig entlüften muss, ansonsten wer sorglos fahren will sollte sich mal die Shimano XT anschaun, ist ein guter und unterschätzter Anker bei dem ich bisher noch Null Probleme gesehen, gefühlt oder gehört habe, die Saint dürfte für die meisten eher overkill sein was Bremspower angeht, beide haben aber den Vorteil das sie mit Öl laufen, da kann der Lenker nicht weggeätzt werden *g*
Die angesprochene Formula RX bremst auch gut, zwar nicht so das man gleich Überschlagsgefühle wie bei Saint oder The One bekommt, aber hatte bei meinen Fahrten bisher immer genug Bremspower die sich gut dosieren lies, wie sie sich längerfristig macht kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber bisher war sie recht überzeugend.
Hope V2 ist evtl auch was, schöne gleichmäßige Bremslinie, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu linear und zu lang, ich bevorzuge eher kurz und bissig, komme damit in den technischen Steilabfahrten besser zurecht, aber dafür ist die Verarbeitung mit die beste und wertigste die ich kenne.

Kleiner Tipp bei der Belagswahl, probiert mal Brake Authority (aber nicht die Keramikpads ) aus .


----------



## swjo001 (20. August 2010)

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema Bremsen sind will ich ein meines erachtens Remedy spezifisches Problem vorbringen. Die original am 2010 Remedy 8 verbaute Elixir R vibriert am Hinterrad (Bontrager Rythm Comp) so extrem, dass ein dosiertes Bremsen fast nicht moeglich ist. Dieses Problem liegt bei zwei mir bekannten Remedys gleichermassen vor. Belagwechsel, Neuausrichtung des Sattels und mehrmaliges Entlueften nach Handbuch und Video brachte leider noch keine Besserung.

Ist euch ein aehnliches Problem bekannt? Wie habt ihr es behoben? Liegt es an der Bremse, am Remedy selbst oder am Bontrager Hinterrad?


----------



## L0cke (20. August 2010)

mhh, evtl ein Riss irgendwo, ansonsten könnt was mit der Bremsscheibe, war bei einer von uns jedenfalls so...


----------



## Markpa (20. August 2010)

swjo001 schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade beim Thema Bremsen sind will ich ein meines erachtens Remedy spezifisches Problem vorbringen. Die original am 2010 Remedy 8 verbaute Elixir R vibriert am Hinterrad (Bontrager Rythm Comp) so extrem, dass ein dosiertes Bremsen fast nicht moeglich ist. Dieses Problem liegt bei zwei mir bekannten Remedys gleichermassen vor. Belagwechsel, Neuausrichtung des Sattels und mehrmaliges Entlueften nach Handbuch und Video brachte leider noch keine Besserung.
> 
> Ist euch ein aehnliches Problem bekannt? Wie habt ihr es behoben? Liegt es an der Bremse, am Remedy selbst oder am Bontrager Hinterrad?


Bei einer Serie der original verbauten Avid Discs besteht die Gefahr, dass sie sich dauerhaft in der Stärke verformen nachdem man die Bremse zu "heiß" gebremst hat. Dadurch entstehen diese Schwingungen bzw. Vibrationen die durch die großen Rohrdurchmesser verstärkt werden. evtl. mal neue Scheiben probieren (diese aber auch vernünftig einfahren, nicht gleich wieder runter wenns quietscht).

Gruß


----------



## -JG- (20. August 2010)

Also ich habe an meinem Remedy ebenfalls noch die original ElixirR und bin selbst nach 2 wo Engadin absolut zufrieden, obwohl sie schon leicht "überhitzt" war, zumindest sich verfärbt hat.

Keine Ahnung ob´s am Modell liegt, ich habe ein 9.8 aus 2010!?


----------



## swjo001 (20. August 2010)

Ich werde mal die vordere Scheibe nach hinten wechseln und die hintere nach vorne bevor ich in neue Scheiben investiere. Resultate werde ich dann berichten.

Thanks


----------



## colt73 (20. August 2010)

so richtig zufrieden bin ich mit der hinterrad elixir r am remedy 8 2010 auch nicht. mehrmaliges belagwechseln hat auch nicht viel gebracht, außer dass ich jetzt nur noch organische beläge nehme. aber im vergleich zur vorderrad bremse ist die am hinteren rad echt madig. 
allerdings habe ichs noch nicht mit entlüften und neuen scheiben probiert. wäre ne idee, aber auch das scheint ja nicht immer zu helfen. 

ride on,
colt73


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2010)

Hi,
überlege mir ein 2009er zuzulegen.

Im Laden sind aber ja nur noch 2010er zu finden.

Wer hat denn eine ähnliche Größe und kann mir zur Rahmengrösse was sagen, 17,5/19,5?

Bin 182cm und Schrittlänge ca. 82cm.

Danke schön!
sun909


----------



## EL_BOB (20. August 2010)

dann 19,5... ich hab die gleichen maße ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (21. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> überlege mir ein 2009er zuzulegen.
> 
> Im Laden sind aber ja nur noch 2010er zu finden.
> ...



Auch meine Meinung auf jeden Fall 19,5 habe ich auch bei 181cm und 81cm Schrittlänge passt super


Gruss Marco


----------



## wilbur.walsh (21. August 2010)

Warum nicht 18,5"? Ich bin 1,86cm 90cm Schritthöhe und mir könnte das 19,5" ruhig noch ne Spur kürzer sein.


----------



## speedos (21. August 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Warum nicht 18,5"? Ich bin 1,86cm 90cm Schritthöhe und mir könnte das 19,5" ruhig noch ne Spur kürzer sein.



Das 2009er Remedy gibt es nur in 17,5" oder 19,5"

Da die über alle Zweifel erhabenen Empfehlungen für die Rahmengröße schon ausgesprochen wurden ist doch eh alles geklärt


----------



## sun909 (21. August 2010)

Danke schön! 

Mit welchen Vorbauten fahrt ihr dann? Oberrohr ist ja doch recht lang; ist das Radel in technischen Abschnitten dann noch wendig genug?

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## speedos (21. August 2010)

Für meinen Geschmack wäre das Oberrohr auch zu lang...
Ich komme z.B. trotz aller anderweitigen Empfehlungen mit der 17,5er Rahmengröße und 60er Vorbau bestens zurecht. Bin 181cm bei 84,5er Schrittlänge.

Entscheidend sind immer die persönlichen Vorlieben und der Einsatzzweck, vergiß die ganzen tollen Ratschläge. Fahr nach möglichkeit ne Testrunde und bilde dir dann selbst dein Urteil.


----------



## Rischar (21. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Vorbauten fahrt ihr dann?





speedos schrieb:


> Entscheidend sind immer die persönlichen Vorlieben und der Einsatzzweck, vergiß die ganzen tollen Ratschläge. Fahr nach möglichkeit ne Testrunde und bilde dir dann selbst dein Urteil.



Genau!

Wenn du's im Laden kaufen willst, fahr einfach mal Probe, dann lass dir vom Händler schnell einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren und fahr wieder Probe. Dann wirst du wissen, welcher für dich Sinn macht


----------



## es geht auch an (21. August 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> gute idee -  bei mir hat es ca. 8 Wochen gedauert bis mein Händler 2 Paar Lager bekommen hat.



finde die lieferzeiten auch zum :kotz:
8 wochen sind minimum bei trek.
und viele ersatzteile sind in der passenden farbe gar nicht lieferbar, obwohl die bikes aus der aktuellen kollektion sind.
meine insert nut für den dämpfer ist jetzt schwarz  , nachdem die goldene gerissen war. 
griffe sind jetzt schwarz, da braune nicht lieferbar sind (obwohl sie im jahr darauf wieder an den remedys verbaut wurden?)

momentan wart ich jetzt schon locker über 8 wochen auf einen lackstift.....
aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

an alle remedy fahrer:
holt euch die die ersatzteile bevor sie defekt sind 



PS hat einer von euch noch neue braune original griffe von bontrager übrig?


----------



## natas_germany (21. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich benötige einen ABP Schnellspanner für das Remedy 8 2010.

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob das hier der passende ist?

http://www.jehlebikes.de/bontrager-trek-schnellspannache-axle-fuel-ex-2008-2009.html

Danke für eure Hilfe!

cu all


----------



## Rischar (21. August 2010)

Ist Jemand von euch in dieser Woche in Österreichs Bikeparks unterwegs? Falls ja, lasst uns zusammen was radeln und das Potential des Remedys ausreizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. August 2010)

Nächste Woche - Kitzbüheler Alpen


----------



## Rischar (22. August 2010)

Ne, Innsbruck, Leogang, Saalbach-Hinterglemm, Wagrain und Schladming


----------



## natas_germany (23. August 2010)

natas_germany schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich benötige einen ABP Schnellspanner für das Remedy 8 2010.
> 
> ...



...oder wär irgendwer so nett ein Bild zu posten vom Remedy ABP Schnellspanner? Besonders interessieren mich die beiden Enden, die auf dem ABP Lager aufsitzen...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## clemson (23. August 2010)

natas_germany schrieb:


> ...oder wär irgendwer so nett ein Bild zu posten vom Remedy ABP Schnellspanner? Besonders interessieren mich die beiden Enden, die auf dem ABP Lager aufsitzen...
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Artikelnummer 299036 at your local trek dealer


----------



## thomas.h (23. August 2010)

Zum Thema maximale Gabeleinbaulänge:

"Thanks for writing. The max travel fork is 160mm. Anything longer will  not only mess up the geometry, but put too much stress on the frame.

Paul Andrews / Trek Bicycle / Technical Services"

Wie schade.


----------



## Padde (23. August 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Zum Thema maximale Gabeleinbaulänge:
> 
> "Thanks for writing. The max travel fork is 160mm. Anything longer will  not only mess up the geometry, but put too much stress on the frame.
> 
> ...



Naja, nicht gerade überraschend die Auskunft von denen. 

Werde mir trotzdem in nächster Zukunft ne Lyrik (o.ä.) in mein 2010er einbauen.
Und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf das Grad, um das der Lenkwinkel flacher werden wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trasher_one (24. August 2010)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> Weiß eig zufällig jemand die ganzen lager ausm Hinterbau??? bezeichnung.
> werd mir mal welche besorgen fürn winterservice.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Zu diesem thema kann keiner was sagen???
wenn keiner dazu was weiß werd ich mal bei meinen händler nachfragen, ob er die einzelnen weiß. Rep-set sind einfach immer zu überteuert. besonders wenn man auf industrie-lager 75% bekommt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## colt73 (24. August 2010)

Hey! 
Noch mal zum thema bremskraft ELIXIR R am hinterrad am R8 2010: die nervt total bei mir und ich will jetzt mal die bremsscheibe tauschen. 
habt ihr da nen tipp (Alligator, Brake Authority) oder sollte es einfach die G3 Clean Sweep von Avid sein? 

Thx,
Colt73.


----------



## Houschter (24. August 2010)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> Zu diesem thema kann keiner was sagen???
> wenn keiner dazu was weiß werd ich mal bei meinen händler nachfragen, ob er die einzelnen weiß. Rep-set sind einfach immer zu überteuert. besonders wenn man auf industrie-lager 75% bekommt.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Das Thema hatte ich auch schon mehrfach angesprochen aber irgendwie wollte mir niemand Auskunft geben! 

Wenn du die Lagerbezeichnungen bekommst wär es klasse sie hier zu posten. Bekomm zwar auf Lager nur 60%, aber günstiger als bei Trek allemal. Schneller sowieso! 

@colt73: G3 sind ja Serie, willst ne 203er montieren oder was stimmt nicht?


----------



## colt73 (24. August 2010)

@houschter: ja klar, die sind serie. der durchmesser reicht mir, wenn die bremse so gut funktioniert wie vorne. da habe ich keine probleme, aber hinter bekomme ich nur eine vollbremsung aber kein langsames, sanftes rantasten ans blockieren. dadruch rutsche ich ziemlich viel aufm trail und das nervt. neue beläge habe ich schon mehrfach drauf gemacht, das hilft nur kurzfristig. also will ichs jetzt mit ner neuen scheibe probieren. 
mir gehts nur darum, ob es dann wieder die avids sein sollen oder ob andere besser sind?! 

haut rein!
colt73


----------



## paul.lahner (24. August 2010)

wo gibt es nochmal den lackstift für s remi??


----------



## schens (25. August 2010)

colt73 schrieb:


> @houschter: ja klar, die sind serie. der durchmesser reicht mir, wenn die bremse so gut funktioniert wie vorne. da habe ich keine probleme, aber hinter bekomme ich nur eine vollbremsung aber kein langsames, sanftes rantasten ans blockieren. dadruch rutsche ich ziemlich viel aufm trail und das nervt. neue beläge habe ich schon mehrfach drauf gemacht, das hilft nur kurzfristig. also will ichs jetzt mit ner neuen scheibe probieren.
> mir gehts nur darum, ob es dann wieder die avids sein sollen oder ob andere besser sind?!
> 
> haut rein!
> colt73



bessere Dosierbarkeit, wäre meiner Meinung eher zu ereichen, wenn man den Durchmesser der Bremsscheibe reduziert. Allerdings zu Lasten der max. Bremspower, Temeraturstabilität ect.
Von diesem Alligator-Zeugs würde ich in jedem Fall die Finger lassen.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (25. August 2010)

Padde schrieb:


> Naja, nicht gerade überraschend die Auskunft von denen.
> 
> Werde mir trotzdem in nächster Zukunft ne Lyrik (o.ä.) in mein 2010er einbauen.
> Und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf das Grad, um das der Lenkwinkel flacher werden wird.


hmm, 
hab grad ein ähnliches Problem. Was meint ihr denn, wie sich des Remedy(2010) so mit ner Lyrik coil dh fahren würde!?? 
würde da grad günstig an eine 2011er rankommen!? 
kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass son bissl flacherer lenkwinkel so schlimm wär!?


----------



## Padde (26. August 2010)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> hmm,
> hab grad ein ähnliches Problem. Was meint ihr denn, wie sich des Remedy(2010) so mit ner Lyrik coil dh fahren würde!??
> würde da grad günstig an eine 2011er rankommen!?
> kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass son bissl flacherer lenkwinkel so schlimm wär!?



Schadet m.E. absolut nicht! Ich find die 68° im 2010 eher etwas zu steil.

Bis letztes Jahr war die Lyrik ja die Seriengabel... 
Rein damit!


----------



## noBrain-noPain (26. August 2010)

ja, ich meinte nur, weil die Coil Dh ja 170mm hat!? 
Meint ihr, dass das noch zum Federweg am Heck passt und andererseits zur Geometrie??


----------



## Tommy B. (26. August 2010)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> ja, ich meinte nur, weil die Coil Dh ja 170mm hat!?
> Meint ihr, dass das noch zum Federweg am Heck passt und andererseits zur Geometrie??



Ich find 170mm vorne zu viel fürs Remedy und den 68er Lenkwinkel vom 2010er total klasse.

Wenn Du 170mm vorne fahren möchtest nimm doch einfach das Scratch!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (26. August 2010)

also ich habs jetzt mal nachgerechnet und der Lenkwinkel wäre bei ner 160mm Lyrik 66,85° und bei ner 170er wärens 66,4°. Ich denk, das is noch im Rahmen und ich werd das mal ausprobieren, wenns nicht klappt, dann kommt halt ne U-turnfeder in die Lyrik rein, dann hat se eh wieder 160mm! 
Gruß


----------



## mamo80 (26. August 2010)

denk dass es kein nachteil ist mit der 170er. bis letztes jahr warn ja noch 160er verbaut. und ich weiß auch gar nicht ob die 170er auch wirklich einen cm höher baut. is das so?

ich überleg mir auch ob ich die soloair mit 170mm fürs nächste jahr zuleg. meine lyrik ausm 2008er gehört wohl einer gröberen inspektion unterzogen und bevor ich da unsummen reinsteck hol ich mir gleich ne neue mit dh kartusche hätt i mir gedacht. zum glück brennt man sich für die rock shox dinger nicht so aus wie für die neuen FOXn.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (26. August 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> ... und ich weiß auch gar nicht ob die 170er auch wirklich einen cm höher baut. is das so?


Also 2010 wars noch so, weil da alle Lyriks das gleiche Casting und die gleiche Standrohreinheit hatten und die Dh nur ne längere Feder hatte!?



remedy80 schrieb:


> ich überleg mir auch ob ich die soloair mit 170mm fürs nächste jahr zuleg. meine lyrik ausm 2008er gehört wohl einer gröberen inspektion unterzogen und bevor ich da unsummen reinsteck hol ich mir gleich ne neue mit dh kartusche hätt i mir gedacht. zum glück brennt man sich für die rock shox dinger nicht so aus wie für die neuen FOXn.


ja, war auch meine überlegung, für die Coil Dh, weil die Dh kartusche schon bissl toller in der Funktion (druckstufe vorallem) sein soll!?


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. August 2010)

Juhu heute Mittag ist meine Avid Elixir CR weiss eingetroffen, jetzt muss
ich Sie nur noch einbauen


----------



## luxury1712 (30. August 2010)

Thema ist zwar schon abgekaut, welche Reifen empfehlt Ihr für nassen Untergrund? Apropos: Habe bei meiner Elixir R beide 203er Scheiben tauschen müssen weil durch das besch.. Grundmaterial die Dicke mega ungleich war. Spricht für eine nicht vorhandene Qualitätskontrolle. Danke Avid!!!


----------



## sramx9 (1. September 2010)

moin, da ich im Urlaub bin und mir heute 2 Dellen reingefahren habe brauche ich nun einen neuen LRS. 
20mm vorne ist klar. Aber welche Achse hat das 2008 bzw 2009er Remedy hinten ?
9 oder 10mm Schnellspanner ? Sorry. SuFu bringt zu viele Ergebnisse. Wer kann mir bitte eine kurze, aussagekräftige Antwort geben ? Danke 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## speedos (1. September 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> moin, da ich im Urlaub bin und mir heute 2 Dellen reingefahren habe brauche ich nun einen neuen LRS.
> 20mm vorne ist klar. Aber welche Achse hat das 2008 bzw 2009er Remedy hinten ?
> 9 oder 10mm Schnellspanner ? Sorry. SuFu bringt zu viele Ergebnisse. Wer kann mir bitte eine kurze, aussagekräftige Antwort geben ? Danke
> 
> ...



Sind 9mm Achsdurchmesser hinten, so hab ich die bei jedefalls geordert. Nachgemessen hab ich aber nicht...


----------



## Deleted 142482 (2. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

Habe gerade meinen neuen Laufradsatz aufs remedy 9 2008 montiert (Dt-Swiss E2200)

schaut echt bombig aus und freue mich schon das erste foto zu posten 

mfg Klaus


----------



## sramx9 (2. September 2010)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Habe gerade meinen neuen Laufradsatz aufs remedy 9 2008 montiert (Dt-Swiss E2200)
> 
> ...



den habe ich auch im Auge - hast du hinten 9mm genommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (2. September 2010)

den hab ich auch im Auge! hast Du den genommen? http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-20mm-Steckachse.html


----------



## Deleted 142482 (2. September 2010)

Hi, 

Hab ihn in der Tagesaktion um 290 â¬ gekauft

http://www.bikestore.cc/swiss-e2200-laufraeder-achse-20mmssp-p-143783.html

lg klaus


----------



## talasfan (3. September 2010)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab ihn in der Tagesaktion um 290  gekauft
> http://www.bikestore.cc/swiss-e2200-laufraeder-achse-20mmssp-p-143783.html
> ...


 
Also der Preis mag ja interessant sein, aber die knallige rote Farbe zum Remedy 9 ???

Suche übrigens auch einen Laufradsatz für's Remedy 9 - für die nasse Jahreszeit. Sollten also nicht so schnell gammeln ...
Die originalen Rythmen Pro sind nicht zu bekommen. Was könnt ihr denn so empfehlen ?    Fliegender Wechsel mit montierter Bremsscheibe sollte möglich/kompatibel sein.


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. September 2010)

talasfan schrieb:


> Also der Preis mag ja interessant sein, aber die knallige rote Farbe zum Remedy 9 ???
> 
> Suche übrigens auch einen Laufradsatz für's Remedy 9 - für die nasse Jahreszeit. Sollten also nicht so schnell gammeln ...
> Die originalen Rythmen Pro sind nicht zu bekommen. Was könnt ihr denn so empfehlen ?    Fliegender Wechsel mit montierter Bremsscheibe sollte möglich/kompatibel sein.



Ja finde auch das knallige rot passt überhaupt nicht.....

Preis/Leistung kann ich meine Veltec-V-Two immer wieder empfehlen 279

Gruss Marco


----------



## thomas.h (3. September 2010)

Ich überlege, mich von meinem LRS zu trennen. Was ist denn der LRS vom 09er Remedy denn noch wert?

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## talasfan (3. September 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Preis/Leistung kann ich meine Veltec-V-Two immer wieder empfehlen 279â¬
> 
> Gruss Marco


 
Preis Leistung ist in der Tat ok. 
Habe mir den Test aus 3/2010 auch gelesen.
Speichen sind lt Veltec "Sapim Race" - was ist das ?
Nippel sind Alu - gammeln die nicht ? 
Dachte eigentlich an V2A-Speichen wie bei Crank Brothers. Werden halt nass. Salz kann auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden !

Sind die VELTEC-LR 100% austauschfÃ¤hig oder muss die Bremsen bzw. Schaltung immer wieder neu justiert werden ?
(mÃ¶chte die LR halt hÃ¤ufiger austauschen gegen die BRPRO)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (3. September 2010)

Ich hab mir zu einem ähnlichen Kurs wie für die V2 was vom Laufradspezi bauen lassen. Navatec 4in1 Naben mit Alunippeln, Alexsrims Supra 30 Felgen mit 23mm Maulweite (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe...) Sapim Race/Laser Speichen belastungsgerecht eingespeicht. Bin bis jetzt mehr als zufrieden mit dem LRS. Felgen sind schön breit und bis jetzt hat die alles klaglos weggesteckt.
Gewicht ist mit <1900g auch für mich mehr als in Ordnung. Bis gut 100kg hält das auch anstandslos, bei mehr Gewicht würde ich auch was anderes holen. 

@Talasfan, Sapim Race sind konifizierte Speichen. Gibt hier Ellenlange Threads über das Thema Laufräder, kannst dich da ne Zeit lang mit beschäftigen 
Bei halbwegs gescheiter Pflege kannst du auch im Winter problemlos Alunippel fahren, so schnell gammeln die auch nicht weg...


----------



## mamo80 (4. September 2010)

Remedy in action

Enduro Ride am Gardasee, mauer drop hab ich ausgelassen...


----------



## talasfan (4. September 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Bei halbwegs gescheiter Pflege kannst du auch im Winter problemlos Alunippel fahren, so schnell gammeln die auch nicht weg...


 
Komme gerade aus dem Wald mit viel Matsch und habe eine Wäsche mit abtrockenen und einölen hinter mir. Und was soll ich Dir sagen: Die BTRPro-Speichen gammeln und rosten am Schnittpunkt. Also ich werd noch ein bisserl Ausschau halten nach V2A Speichen. Die Gewichtsoptimierten Räder werden dann bei mir die BRPro.


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. September 2010)

So bin vor 3 Stunden zurück von der Eurobike 2010 
War mal wieder interessant.......

Meine Favoriten von der Eurobike:

1: Cannondale Jekyll und Claymore (ersetzt vielleicht mein Remedy)
2: Mondraker Dune und Prayer (absolut geil für 2011 vom Design) 

Der Rest war nicht so meins....Trek Stand war so lala...
Specialized Katastrophe der Stand und auch die Farben
Cube übertreibt es auch mit den Farben das neue Fritzz, da bekommst
ja Augenkrebs.
Canyon Strive sieht in natura auch nicht so prickelnd aus...

Gruss Marco


----------



## talasfan (4. September 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So bin vor 3 Stunden zurück von der Eurobike 2010
> War mal wieder interessant.......


 
Haste auch n'en interessanten Laufradsatz mit V2A Speichen gesehen ?


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. September 2010)

Geil sind die dt wiss Laufräder gewesen, aber zu dem Speichenmaterial
Kann ich nichts sagen...


----------



## Rischar (6. September 2010)

So, ich habe mich jetzt (endlich  ) entschieden, einen neuen Dämpfer in das Remedy einzubauen!
Fox DHX Air wird es sein. Hier haben das ja schon einige Leute gemacht. Ich will deshalb das Thema auch nicht groß aufwärmen. 

Ich will nur noch kurz fragen: Gibt es noch irgendwas wichtiges beim Einbau zu beachten? Muss ich irgendwo aufpassen?


----------



## speedos (6. September 2010)

Mußt nur beachten, nach ergiebiger Testfahrt zu berichten, wie sich der DHX Air im Remedy fahrt 

Muß mal schauen, ich werde wahrscheinlich meinen RP2 bei TF Tuned überarbeiten lassen. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher...
Will mal abwarten, wie teuer der neue Rock Shox  Monarch Plus RC 3 Dämpfer sein wird. Will ja am liebsten nix von Fox haben...


----------



## Rischar (7. September 2010)

Na logisch! Aber ich weiß bereits, wie es sich dann fährt: nämlich richtig geil 

Wieso willst du kein Fox mehr fahren?


----------



## speedos (7. September 2010)

Bin bis jetzt mit Rock Shox immer am besten/günstigsten gefahren. Finde die kosten für einen Service bei Fox etwas überzogen.
Aber bei der Menge an verbauten Dichtungen und O-Ringen in der Talas 36 z.B. wohl auch nicht anders zu beziffern... 
Wenn ich die möglichkeit habe, was besseres oder gleichwertiges zu fahren, wo nicht Fox draufsteht, überleg ich nicht lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (7. September 2010)

Ja, die Nebenkosten und der Zusatzaufwand sind bei Fox nervig.
Ich habe heute überlegt wie sich ein Rock Shox Vivid Air im Remedy machen würde.
Leider ist der zu teuer...


----------



## luxury1712 (8. September 2010)

Würde auch gerne auf RS Dämpfer wechseln. Hab leider noch nicht´s wirklich passendes gefunden. Monarch, Vivid? Bei mir eigentlich nur Prinziptausch auf Sram. Fox und Shimanofrei.


----------



## Rischar (9. September 2010)

Na, wenn ein Rock Shox Dämpfer, dann den Vivid Air!
Aber ich möchte nicht als Versuchskaninchen dienen, denn er kommt ja bald zum ersten Mal auf den Markt...


----------



## sramx9 (9. September 2010)

@ speedos ( und die Anderen )
hast du deine Laufräder schon ? Passen 9mm hinten?
Sind seid gestern wieder daheim und ich habe eben mal nachgemessen. Mein Messschieber zeigt Achsaußendurchmesser 9,9mm an. 
Messe ich falsch? Habe ich einen Gedankefehler ? Oder sind es 10mm hinten ????

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## speedos (9. September 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ speedos ( und die Anderen )
> hast du deine Laufräder schon ? Passen 9mm hinten?
> Sind seid gestern wieder daheim und ich habe eben mal nachgemessen. Mein Messschieber zeigt Achsaußendurchmesser 9,9mm an.
> Messe ich falsch? Habe ich einen Gedankefehler ? Oder sind es 10mm hinten ????
> ...



Ich kann heute mal am alten LRS den Achsdurchmesser messen. Wen ich ehrlich bin hab ich dem Durchmesser keine große Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Der Laufradbauer wollte nur die Achsbreite (135mm) und ob Schnellspanner oder ob ein anderes Achsensystem verbaut ist wissen...


----------



## speedos (9. September 2010)

Hab Bullshit geschrieben...
Die Achsbreite beträgt nachgemessene 145mm und die Achsstummel haben wie schon von dir ermittelt einen Durchmesser von 9,9mm, sorry


----------



## sramx9 (9. September 2010)

Fein - habe nämlich eben die E2200 bestellt


----------



## speedos (9. September 2010)

Feine Felgen, aber bei meiner Gewichtsklasse von rund 85kg brauch ich so was nicht 
Das schreddern in Willingen letztes WE haben meine Supra 30 ohne irgendwelche Schäden überstanden. Selbst die Downhill Strecke haben wir mal angetestet, aber die ist zu viel des Guten für das Remedy und dem Fahrer  Da kommt nicht so wirklich Spaß auf und die heftigen Sachen hab ich schön umfahren. Respekt dem, der da durchballert...


----------



## sramx9 (9. September 2010)

Bin ( netto ) 11-12kg schwerer.
Bei mir haben die bontrager bis letzte Woche alles klaglos überstanden.
Musste 1,5 Jahre und fast 2.000km nicht mal zentrieren.
Aber letzte woche im Urlaub war irgendwas Hinterhältiges im Weg -> 2 Dellen.
So ganz üblen DH fahre ich aber auch nicht. 
Von den roten E22oo hatte ich mal das VR drin gehabt. 
Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (10. September 2010)

So Bremse ist eingebaut und jetzt ist mein Bike erst mal fertig
Reifen habe ich noch neue bestellt maxxis ardent und minion dh Front.


----------



## mamo80 (10. September 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ speedos ( und die Anderen )
> hast du deine Laufräder schon ? Passen 9mm hinten?
> Sind seid gestern wieder daheim und ich habe eben mal nachgemessen. Mein Messschieber zeigt Achsaußendurchmesser 9,9mm an.
> Messe ich falsch? Habe ich einen Gedankefehler ? Oder sind es 10mm hinten ????
> ...




hinten gehn nur normale Qr-Schnellspanner, 9mm hinten gibts eh nicht.

mWn gibts diese systeme: 

Standardschnellspanner Qr (verbaut in trek remedy bis 2010)
10mm oversized Achse
12mm Achsen

und das system von syntace, ist aber ja auch 12mm

edit - hab grad nachgesehn, einige hersteller schreiben 9mm schnellpanner und andere reden von QR schnellspanner.


----------



## benda (11. September 2010)

falls noch jemand ein 2009er Remedy 8 in 15.5 (S) sucht: ich gebe meins ab! Bike ist so gut wie neu.


----------



## Flitsche (14. September 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So Bremse ist eingebaut und jetzt ist mein Bike erst mal fertig
> Reifen habe ich noch neue bestellt maxxis ardent und minion dh Front.



und wenns dann fertig ist, kannst du dir ja gleich das jekyll oder so kaufen, damit sich der komplettaustausch aller komponenten gelohnt hat


----------



## Sushi1976 (14. September 2010)

Ja klar sonst macht das Hobby Biken keinen Spaß


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

Habe gestern mein DT Swiss E2200 bekommen.
Für den den es interessiert hier die Gewichte( ohne Spanner und Felgenband ).
( für die nicht Remedyfahrer: VR 20mm, HR 10 mm )
VR 983 gr
HR 1150 gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (16. September 2010)

Zeig mal Bilder wenn die Laufräder eingebaut sind;-)
Kann mir die roten dt Swiss nicht wirklich gut
Vorstellen im remedy 7


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

Wird gemacht. Bin auch gespannt - hatte aber ja das VR von nem Bekannten schon mal drin - gefiel mir. 
Achte als Erstes aber eher auf Funktion, P/L, und dann Aussehen
Achsmaße und Lieferbarkeit müssen ja auch gegeben sein. 
Und da ich nicht aus jedem Teilekauf eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung mache kamen die E2200 ins Haus - da passte alles .


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. September 2010)

Ok ich bin gespannt ;-) bei mir spielt die Optik ein große Rolle ,
Deshalb auch schöne weiße veltec lrs...


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

Optik ist mir ja auch nicht ganz egal - aber das es nicht ganz beschi...en aussieht denke / weiß ich ja schon 

Die alternativen LR die ich angeschaut habe hätte ich wohl auch in weiß genommen.


----------



## ChrisKing (16. September 2010)

übrigens, falls jemand hier noch mehr bergab performance haben will  im trek store in münchen gibts auf die lagernden scratch 2010er modelle 20% rabatt!

http://www.trekbicyclestore.com/munich/


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

@sushi 









Was mir im ersten Moment auffiel. Oben fehlt ein roter Gegenpart. Wenn ich den Vorbau nicht vor 3 Wochen erst drauf gemacht hätte, würde es jetzt ein roter werden. Und evtl. eine rote Sattelklemme.


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. September 2010)

So sieht meins aktuell aus









Gruss Marco


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

schaut gut aus


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. September 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> schaut gut aus



Danke deins aber auch, so schlimm ist das rot der Felgen gar nicht....
Hauptsache sie halten und die Beulenpest bleibt aus

Gruss Marco


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

Das Rot der Laufräder schaut super aus ( unabhängig vom Rad wo sie rein sollen ). 

Wie gesagt - die Rhythm haben bei mir auch klasse gehalten. Keine Ahnung wo ich da im Urlaub drübergebügelt bin. 
War teilweise auch recht ordentliches Gelände - ( aber nicht einen Plattfuß  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (16. September 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Das Rot der Laufräder schaut super aus ( unabhängig vom Rad wo sie rein sollen ).
> 
> Wie gesagt - die Rhythm haben bei mir auch klasse gehalten. Keine Ahnung wo ich da im Urlaub drübergebügelt bin.
> War teilweise auch recht ordentliches Gelände - ( aber nicht einen Plattfuß  )



...und das mit dem Fatal Bert


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

Ich bin mit dem Reifen absolut zufrieden. Pannentechnisch 1a.


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. September 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Reifen absolut zufrieden. Pannentechnisch 1a.



Ich eigentlich auch, nur meine Kumpels ziehen mich immer auf, Maxxis Fan-Gemeinde


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

lasse schwätzen


----------



## JLS (17. September 2010)

Sind beides wunderschöne Bikes ; )

Ich komme gerade auch aus dem Keller von einer abendlichen Schraubsession... Mein 2009er R7 fährt dann ab morgen mit ner CODE Bremsanlage, bin schon auf die Performance gespannt, vor allem im Vergleich zur alten Juicy.... 

Konnt es heute Abend nur nich fertig machen weil mir doch tatsächlich die Kabelbinder ausgegangen sind -.- 

Jetzt stellt sich bei mir gerade nur noch die Frage ob ich hier zugreifen soll ? : 
http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online.de/epages/Store4_Shop38023.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop38023/Products/SRAMXOTR010/SubProducts/SRAMXOTR010-0001

Ich denk in Gold würden die dem Remedy sehr gut stehen. Schaltung ist eigentlich das einzige womit ich am Bike noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden bin... Meint ihr der Preis ist okay? 

Grüße Jonas


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. September 2010)

Ja zuschlagen hab die selbe Kombination xo Gold trigger und schaltwerk Long Cage für 400euro bei
BMO gekauft vor nem Jahr. 
Schaltperformance ist Top.


----------



## Tambosie (17. September 2010)

So viel zu Gold!


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. September 2010)

Geil)


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (17. September 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @sushi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich (persönlich) finde, dass sich das Rot der Felgen mit dem Rest beist. Das Thema müsste noch weiter auftauchen, wie z.B. am Rockring und Vorbau. So sticht es einen förmlich zu fest ins Auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (17. September 2010)

so bei mir kommt nun auch ne neue bremse ins haus. bei AS.de gibts die Elixier CR mit den aluhebeln im Set um knappe 200 ohne scheiben. weiß wer obs die ev. noch wo guenstiger gaebe?


----------



## luxury1712 (17. September 2010)

Na dann schmeiss ich noch feine Preise ins Feld.
Elixir CR mit Scheiben 280 und der absolute Knaller, Schaltgruppe Sram X0 (SRAM X.0 trigger, SRAM X.0 long cage, SRAM X.9 34,9 mm top pull, Kette SRAM PC991, Kassette SRAM PG990) um 299. Das alles bei Bike Box


----------



## mamo80 (17. September 2010)

geile sache mit der X0


----------



## sramx9 (18. September 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich (persönlich) finde, dass sich das Rot der Felgen mit dem Rest beist. Das Thema müsste noch weiter auftauchen, wie z.B. am Rockring und Vorbau. So sticht es einen förmlich zu fest ins Auge.




Jepp - das ein roter Vorbau gut aussehen würde hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben. Mal sehen. Habe den weißen aber erst seit Kurzem.


----------



## luxury1712 (18. September 2010)

Naja, find das Rot sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wenigstens halten die Felgen angeblich einiges aus. Hoffe der Preis war heiss


----------



## sramx9 (18. September 2010)

272â¬ inkl Porto. GewÃ¶hnen muss ich mich aber auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (18. September 2010)

hab mir jez die elixir cr bestellt, kann mir jemand sagen ob die adapter der juicy auch für die elixir passen? oder muss ich neue bestellen?


----------



## luxury1712 (18. September 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> 272 inkl Porto. Gewöhnen muss ich mich aber auch noch


Noch billiger wie meine Eastons. Die Listenpreise kannst in der Pfeife rauchen


----------



## ToniTaste (18. September 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hab mir jez die elixir cr bestellt, kann mir jemand sagen ob die adapter der juicy auch für die elixir passen? oder muss ich neue bestellen?



Sofern Du die gleichen Scheibendurchmesser weiter fährst, passen die Adapter an der Deine Juicy dran war.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. September 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So sieht meins aktuell aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey marco schmeiss die Performance Alberts runter , die haben leider nen linkes fahrverhalten ,die Evos sind um längen besser.Aber beim Pannenschutz sind die wirklich klasse  Hier mal ein paar Bilder warum


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. September 2010)

Ja die fliegen raus, gegen Maxxis


----------



## thomas.h (18. September 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja die fliegen raus, gegen Maxxis



... weiß jemand, wo es noch die Minions in SinglePly in 2.5 gibt? Ich finde nur die 2.35 (die aufgrund des Maxxis'schen Schwindelmaßbandes doch sehr schmal sind).


----------



## speedos (18. September 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> ... weiß jemand, wo es noch die Minions in SinglePly in 2.5 gibt? Ich finde nur die 2.35 (die aufgrund des Maxxis'schen Schwindelmaßbandes doch sehr schmal sind).




Bekommst du hier: http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_minionf.html

oder mal bei ChainReaktionCycles schauen...


----------



## Markpa (19. September 2010)

Wgen Preisen für die Elixir. Bei CNC-Bikes.de gibt's die Elixir R in  weiss mit 185mm v und h inkl Adapter un Co. für  138,-

Nur mal so als Info


----------



## sdfghehrtfjh (19. September 2010)

Aber nur in den Spitzenmodellen, alle anderan haben ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr mit klassichem Ahead-Steuersatz. 
Ich merke das mal an, falls es schon gesagt wurde, dann einfach überlesen.


----------



## Deleted 142482 (19. September 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/745175

Die neuen Laufräder mit roten X0 Spider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (20. September 2010)

Bin morgen in der nähe von Hi Bike, die haben die Formula Mega ja grad im Angebot, bin am überlegen ob ich die nehmen soll oder doch lieber übers net die Elixir CR...


----------



## sramx9 (20. September 2010)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/745175
> 
> Die neuen Laufräder mit roten X0 Spider




schicke runde Dinger - fehlt noch was Rotes oben


----------



## Deleted 142482 (20. September 2010)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/745175
> 
> Die neuen Laufräder mit roten X0 Spider



Wollte ja das bild direkt einfügen doch das geht nicht :/

finde die roten laufräder klasse von der optik doch habe momentan die schmalen reifen aufgezogen


----------



## Skydiver81 (22. September 2010)

Hab mir die Formula Mega zugelegt, war definitiv kein fehlkauf.
im gegensatz zur xt ist die ein richtiger anker mit richtig schönen druckpunkt. kann sie echt empfehlen.

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich an die lager rankomme am original bontrager vorderrad?


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. September 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei und helf ma Holzkopf sein Radl


----------



## Deleted 142482 (22. September 2010)

danke danke, ich finde es schaut übrigends klasse aus


----------



## sramx9 (23. September 2010)

jepp - aber wie schon gesagt - wie bei meinem fehlt noch oben was Rotes ( Lenker ? Vorbau ? Sattelklemme ? )
Habe schon ne Kaufberatung für roten Vorbau gestartet, aber leider noch keine Antwort. Überlege schon meinen selber zu lackieren.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (23. September 2010)

... so, also mein Remedy  is jetzt auch wieder eins


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. September 2010)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> ... so, also mein Remedy  is jetzt auch wieder eins



Sieht gut aus mit Lyrikhast jetzt auch endlich ein vollwertiges Enduro, viel Spaß damit.

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (23. September 2010)

Hat schon mal jemand von euch die Original Sattelstütze gekürzt?
Ich will die absägen, nur um wie viel? Ich will Sie ganz versenken
können. Ist das möglich, oder besteht die Gefahr, das mir die dann
bricht?

Gruss Marco


----------



## noBrain-noPain (23. September 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand von euch die Original Sattelstütze gekürzt?
> Ich will die absägen, nur um wie viel? Ich will Sie ganz versenken
> können. Ist das möglich, oder besteht die Gefahr, das mir die dann
> bricht?
> ...


Hey Marco, 
Danke, hatte grad erst wieder Spaß damit! 
Bei Deiner Sattelstütze sollte, wenn Du sie ganz rausziehst irgendwo etwas mit minimum Insert stehen!? das ist dann die Minimale einstecktiefe!? Wenn Du die jetzt misst weißt Du, wieviel Deiner Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr sein muss, wenn Du sie ganz draußen hast!? und der Rest kann weg!
Gruß


----------



## Smithy (23. September 2010)

Wegen der Sattelstütze: 
Die Info von noBrain ist völlig korrekt, wenn Du so vorgehst hast Du aber nur die Mindesteinstecktiefe für die Stütze. Allerdings reicht diese Mindesteinstecktiefe nicht zwangsläufig auch für den Rahmen. Durch das Kürzen wirkt eine größere Hebelkraft auf eine kleinere Fläche im Sattelrohr, das kann zum Rahmenbruch an der Stelle führen. 

Die Einstecktiefe im Rahmen sollte unterhalb der ersten Schweißnaht des Oberrohrs, besser noch unter der zweiten liegen. Sprich Stütze möglichst so lang lassen, dass sie im Stattelrohr bis unters Oberrohr reicht.

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## Rischar (23. September 2010)

Jo,
eine Mindestlänge muss noch vorhanden sein. Ich habe meine Stütze 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf gekürzt


----------



## sramx9 (23. September 2010)

Smithy schrieb:


> Durch das Kürzen wirkt eine größere Hebelkraft auf eine kleinere Fläche im Sattelrohr, das kann zum Rahmenbruch an der Stelle führen.


 
Hä ? 

Ich gebe dir aber recht, dass die Mindesteinstecktiefe eigentlich Stützen UND Rahmen abhängig ist. Außer die Rahmenhersteller sagen pauschal, dass man mit der Stützentiefe auf der sicheren Seite ist.


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. September 2010)

So ab heute Abend habe ich dann diese beiden Reifen drauf

Maxxis Ardent DH D60 Drahtreifen - 60a 2.4 hinten und
Maxxis Minion DH ST42a 2,35 front vorne

Bin schon gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5er (23. September 2010)

Sorry erstmal fürs "Nichtdurchsuchen" des ganzen Fred´s 

Welche autom. Sattelstütze fahrt Ihr an Euren Remedys? (fahre Remedy 7 aus 2009 , Gewicht mit allem Sack und Pack ca. 85kg, Rahmengröße 19,5, derzeit ist meine orig. Sattelstütze bei ca. der Hälfte im Tourenbetrieb).

Danke Euch schonmal.


----------



## EL_BOB (23. September 2010)

fahr die KS i900.... funktion passt... verarbeitung könnte besser sein.
würde mir die Reverb von Rock Shox holen wenn sie kommt. Remote vom Lenker aus mit verstellbarer Geschwindigkeit.... und ganz schwarz... das alles zum Rock Shox üblichen Kundenfreundlichen Preis... kommt bei mir auch sobald sie zu haben ist... hab sie ausgiebig auf der Eurobike getestet und für super befunden


----------



## TobyR (23. September 2010)

Ich hatte zuerst die Crank Brothers Joplin 75mm für 1 Jahr. Kann ich nicht empfehlen. Ständig defekt, Ölleckagen am oberen Dichtring. 
Fahre jetzt die KS i900 125mm am Remmy und am Specialized Big Hit ohne Probleme.


----------



## 5er (23. September 2010)

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten.

Die Stütze ohne Remote würde mir reichen. Was ist von der KS i950 zu halten?
Welchen Durchmesser brauche ich 31,6 ?
Hat jemand die Crank Brother Joplin 4 L ?


----------



## sramx9 (23. September 2010)

Kannst doch ohne Probleme eine Reduzierhülse einbauen.


----------



## EL_BOB (23. September 2010)

31,6


----------



## speedos (23. September 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So ab heute Abend habe ich dann diese beiden Reifen drauf
> 
> Maxxis Ardent DH D60 Drahtreifen - 60a 2.4 hinten und
> Maxxis Minion DH ST42a 2,35 front vorne
> ...



Mess mal bitte die Reifenbreite vom Minion an der breitesten Stelle, wenn ein Messschieber zu Hand ist...
Berichte auch mal, wie  die 42a vom Grip her sind. Ich hoffe du weißt, dass die bei kälteren Temperaturen nicht mehr optimal sind, da die Gummimischung dann schneller verhärtet als die 60a. Die kältere jahreszeit ist ja nicht mehr fern


----------



## Tambosie (24. September 2010)

Habe seit ca. 1 Monat die Crank Brother Joplin 4 L im Remedy.
Bisher alles super!
100mm Verfahrweg bei 31,6 mm Durchmesser.
Mir reichen die 100 mm auch völlig aus.


----------



## KongoApe (24. September 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Falls du dein Bike "aufwerten" willst, ich hätte 2 fach XT Kurbeln zu verkaufen!




Achtung Leute! 

Dieser User betreibt Versandwucher.
Kassiert f. versicherten Versand; versendet unversichert und steckt sich das Differenzgeld in den eigenen Sack! 

Wir noch frech; entschuldigt sich nicht mal für sein ungezogenes Verhalten und macht sich noch lustig.

Vollständige Dokumentation per PN. Sende Alles zu! So ein Honk muss öffentlich gemacht werden!

XXXXX, ist bereits auf der Liste.


----------



## thomas.h (24. September 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Mess mal bitte die Reifenbreite vom Minion an der breitesten Stelle, wenn ein Messschieber zu Hand ist...
> Berichte auch mal, wie  die 42a vom Grip her sind. Ich hoffe du weißt, dass die bei kälteren Temperaturen nicht mehr optimal sind, da die Gummimischung dann schneller verhärtet als die 60a. Die kältere jahreszeit ist ja nicht mehr fern




Hallo,
der Minion in 2,5/42a ist meine Referenz bzgl. Grip. Ich bin Fat Albert und auch die Big Betty gefahren, das ist wie Tag und Nacht. Einzig der Highroller (den ich am Freerider hinten fahre), macht mir ebenfalls eine gute Figur - den probiere ich vorne vielleicht auch mal aus.
Ausschlaggebend für den Umstieg war, als ich mit einem Kollegen eine schwierigere Stelle mehrmals probiert habe: Ich bin an dem ersten schrägen Felsen (es war schon etwas nass) mit meiner GG-Big Betty immer weggerutscht, sein Minion hielt! Ich fahre nun felsige Trails bei jedem Wetter. Früher musste ich immer Trails aufs Wetter abstimmen, jetzt interessiert mich das diesbezüglich nicht. Im Trockenen hält er auch sensationell.
Auch wenn der in DualPly 1,2kg wiegt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, was anderes zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (25. September 2010)

Hier ein wenig Remedy-Aktion


----------



## piotty (25. September 2010)

superb! danke dafür!


----------



## speedos (25. September 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hier ein wenig Remedy-Aktion




Wäre wahrscheinlich für den Kameramann besser gewesen, wenn du weiter vorne gefahren wärst 
Irgendwie nen selten dämlicher Abflug, aber wem passieren die nicht


----------



## mamo80 (26. September 2010)

sieht so aus als hätte der kameramann einen rotor eingebaut, is da gar nix gerissen? ich hab nach so abflügen immer schiss dass es die leitungen abfetzt und trau mich gar nicht genauer hinzuschaun... 

übrigens - feiner trail, wo findet man den denn?


----------



## Houschter (26. September 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> übrigens - feiner trail, wo findet man den denn?



Saalbach Hinterglemm in Österreich  

Schaut wirklich verlockend aus, aber heut müssen erst mal wieder die pfälzer Trails herhalten...


----------



## mamo80 (26. September 2010)

ah saalbach, da wollt ich sowieso schon bald mal hin. heuer wirds zwar nix mehr, aber nächstes jahr dann.


----------



## Burnhard (26. September 2010)

Kann man nur empfehlen und mit Jokercard sogar relativ günstiger Urlaub!
Es sind übrigends bei dem Sturz keine Züge gerissen, nur n paar Kabelbinder.


----------



## DailyRaider (27. September 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hier ein wenig Remedy-Aktion



Mucketechnisch sind wir voll auf einer Linie, JUNGE


----------



## Rischar (27. September 2010)

Richtig, so einen dämlichen Sturz hatte ich selten - sogar meine Mudda meinte, dieser wäre unnötig 

Ich wollte erst diese Musik hinterlegen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6_gz9XSwOs&feature=related"]YouTube        - New Kids - Der fette Feuerball[/nomedia]
aber die passte nicht zu unserem Fahrstil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (28. September 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hier ein wenig Remedy-Aktion


Hammergeiler Trail!!! 
Den haben wir heuer aufm Freeride festival gleich paar mal mitgenommern!


----------



## floom (28. September 2010)

Hat jemand nen Tip und/oder Erfahrungen mit einem Reduzier-Steuersatz?
Bin am liebäugeln mit der neuen Lyrik.
Nur leider gibts die in weiss nicht als tapered Version.
Merci&Gruß
Flo


----------



## luxury1712 (29. September 2010)

floom schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tip und/oder Erfahrungen mit einem Reduzier-Steuersatz?
> Bin am liebäugeln mit der neuen Lyrik.
> Nur leider gibts die in weiss nicht als tapered Version.
> Merci&Gruß
> Flo


Also meine Lyrik ist weiß und hat ein konisches Rohr


----------



## floom (29. September 2010)

Und wo haste die her?!?


----------



## luxury1712 (29. September 2010)

floom schrieb:


> Und wo haste die her?!?


Sch..., tut leid, die 2011er dürfte es wirklich nicht geben. Hab eine 2010er und die gibts so.


----------



## floom (29. September 2010)

hast du die 2-step?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxury1712 (29. September 2010)

floom schrieb:


> hast du die 2-step?


Stimmt genau. Habe die Megagünstig bei ebay erstanden und bin sehr zufrieden obwohl ich die Absenkung fast nie brauche.


----------



## natas_germany (3. Oktober 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> hier schon mal Fotos von meinem custom ISCG Adapter. Er wiegt übrigens genau 50g, laut meiner Küchenwaage!!
> Nur noch Eloxieren und dann ist er vollendet!!!!
> 
> bin mit dem Prototypen eine 1000hm Tour gefahren und alles lief ohne Beanstandung!!



Interessehalber ne Frage: Hat das alte Remy ne 68er Tretlagerbreite? Und du hast das 73 Tretlager verbaut?

cu


----------



## Lindy R8 (3. Oktober 2010)

Genau so ist es!!

Gruß


----------



## nerveid (3. Oktober 2010)

den Sturz hätte ich nicht ins Netz gestellt, hab mich weggehauen, als ich den mörderischen Stunt gesehen hab... Sorry, aber so isses...


----------



## natas_germany (3. Oktober 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es!!
> 
> Gruß



Ah. Dann hab ich mal ne Frage an Dich, Du scheinst ja Improvisationstalent zu haben...  ;-)
*Die Hammerschmidt passt offenbar standardmässig (auch) nicht ans 2010 Remedy.* Die ISCG Aufnahme ist zwar geeignet, aber die Tragtellerbaugruppe sitzt auf der Kettenstrebe auf. Und nun such ich händeringend nach ner Lösung die ein paar mm Abstand bringt. Was meinst Du, kann ich am 2010 Remedy (das hat ne 73 mm Breite) mit Spacern ein 83 mm Trelager einbauen?Ich weiss nicht ob noch genug Gewindegänge in den Rahmen greifen wenn ich rechts und links 5mm Spacer bei ner 83 mm Achse verwende?

greetinx


----------



## Lindy R8 (4. Oktober 2010)

Habe noch nie ein Tretlager mit 83mm gehabt. Kann dir daher leider auch nicht sagen ob das ein Problem werden könnte mit 5mm weniger Gewinde. Achte aber darauf das du nicht zu breit wirst, da sonnst die Kettenlinie gar nicht mehr stimmt! Wieviel musst du unterlegen damit es nicht mehr an der Kettenstrebe streift? Ich würde eine dünne Platte mit der Kontour der ISCG Aufnahme machen, auf der die Tragtellerbaugruppe dann aufliegt.


----------



## natas_germany (4. Oktober 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Wieviel musst du unterlegen damit es nicht mehr an der Kettenstrebe streift? Ich würde eine dünne Platte mit der Kontour der ISCG Aufnahme machen, auf der die Tragtellerbaugruppe dann aufliegt.



2,5 mm. Aber wenn die ISCG Aufnahme so weit nach aussen wandert, greift dann die Kurbel auf der Antriebsseite überhaupt noch weit genug auf die Achse? Ich hab dieses Howitzer Prinzip der Kurbelbefestgung noch noch verstanden...

Grüsse


----------



## Pitti690 (10. Oktober 2010)

Servus bin neu hier und hät gleich mal ne Frage 
Bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Velo was richtung All Mountain/ Enduro geht. 
Hab jetzt nen Angeboht bekommen für ein Trek Remedy 8 ( 2011 Model) 
für 3510 CHF (2620 Euro) . Wollt mal anfragen ob der Preis ok ist oder ob da noch mehr drin ist. 
Achso Listenpreis liegt bei 3999 CHF (2990 Euro)

Hoffe hier, unter den Spezialisten kann mir einer weiter helfen 

Ps. hab die Seiten davor gelesen und bin kein Zahnarzt


----------



## thomas.h (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
hier ein Gruppenbild von meinem Remedy und mir (danke an eisbein, fürs geniale Foto!):


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Oktober 2010)

Geiles Foto !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (11. Oktober 2010)

Pitti, hört sich fair an.


Geiles Foto, gibt's das auch in größer?


----------



## thomas.h (11. Oktober 2010)

Rischar schrieb:


> Geiles Foto, gibt's das auch in größer?




Hallo,
ja: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mw01 (11. Oktober 2010)

Welche ISCG aufnahme hat eigentlich das Remedy 2010! 

ISCG old oder ISCG 05?


----------



## Padde (11. Oktober 2010)

Old.


----------



## Markpa (13. Oktober 2010)

Hat einer von Euch den standard Dämpfer des 09er Remedys schon mal zwecks höherer Druckstufe (Highspeed) tunen lassen? Habe auf meiner Hausrunde eine dropbatterie mit 4 ca. 1 Meter hohen Drops. Spätestens beim dritten schlägt der Hinterbau durch. Und ich fahre bei 80kg Fahrergewicht schon 150psi.


Will mir nicht gleich nen neuen Dämpfer kaufen.  

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Beckumer_2 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich habe an meinem Trek Remedy 2009 eine kleine Delle am Unterrohr und wollte mal nach Eurer Meinung fragen was ihr dazu sagt. 





Also ich muss sagen das es auf dem Bild schlimmer aussieht als es tatsächlich ist. Die Delle hat keine schwarfen Kanten und ist ca. maximal 3mm eingedrückt. Die Steinschläge sind mit weißer Farbe etwas nachgepinselt worden.
Meinerseits habe ich bezüglich der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens keine Bedenken. Was meint ihr?

Schönen Gruß Markus


----------



## mamo80 (18. Oktober 2010)

hallo markus,

mach dir keine sorgen, ich fahr mit einer noch viel größeren delle seit 2 jahren problemlos. sollte normal nix passieren, gewissheit hat man jedoch nie 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5264090&postcount=166


----------



## cohiba6100 (20. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen,

kann mir kurz einer helfen.

brauche das maß von der hinterradnabe trek remedy 7 2009.

möchte mir neue zulegen(felgen/nabe)..finde da aber nichts drüber.

danke


----------



## EL_BOB (20. Oktober 2010)

135mm, 9mm schnellspanner der breiter is als normale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (20. Oktober 2010)

ich tendiere zu 10mm schnellspanner - so war es bei mir


----------



## cohiba6100 (20. Oktober 2010)

also 135mm,10mm schnellspanner..

danke bob&sram


----------



## ToniTaste (20. Oktober 2010)

Hinteres Laufrad

Einbaumaß: 135er mm
Außendurchmesser der Hinterachse für die hinteren Ausfallenden: 10mm 
Schnellspannerduchmesser: 5mm

(Im Prinzip ein ganz "nomales" Laufrad für die dünnen Schnellspanner, nix Steckachse, nix Thru Bolt  )

Bei Remy kann/sollte aber nur der originale Schnellspanner für den sog. Active Braking Pivot verwendet werden, da dieser länger ist als ein "normaler" Schnellspanner. Falls es doch ein anderer Schnellspanner sein soll (was aber nicht unbedingt Sinn macht...), gibt es von DT Swiss den RWS Schnellspanner mit 5mm Achse in Überlänge. Tipp: Wenn´s geht würd ich beim Original-Schnellspanner bleiben.


----------



## natas_germany (21. Oktober 2010)

ToniTaste schrieb:


> ...
> (Im Prinzip ein ganz "nomales" Laufrad für die dünnen Schnellspanner, nix Steckachse, nix Thru Bolt  )


Hab ich nicht mal irgendwo gelesen dass es (für die neuen Remys und/oder Scratch Modelle) austauschbare ABP Ausfallenden geben solle?
Weiss jemand was darüber? Passen die Teile vielleicht auch an die älteren (2009, 2010) Remys? Und weiss jemand für welche Achsen es diese Ausfallenden gibt? Vielleicht ergeben sich da ganz neue Möglichkeiten, auch für die älteren Remys...

Grüsse


----------



## mhedder (21. Oktober 2010)

natas_germany schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht mal irgendwo gelesen dass es (für die neuen Remys und/oder Scratch Modelle) austauschbare ABP Ausfallenden geben solle?
> Weiss jemand was darüber? Passen die Teile vielleicht auch an die älteren (2009, 2010) Remys? Und weiss jemand für welche Achsen es diese Ausfallenden gibt? Vielleicht ergeben sich da ganz neue Möglichkeiten, auch für die älteren Remys...
> 
> Grüsse



Hatte diesbzgl. mal eine Mail an Trek geschrieben, ob es möglich ist ein "altes" Remedy auf X12 vom 2011er Remedy umzubauen. Aussage ist ernüchternd wie auch einleuchtend:



> Die Möglichkeit eines Umbaus auf das 2011 verbaute X12-System gibt es leider nicht, da dieses einen deutlich größeren Innenduchmesser der Lager im ABP benötigt.



Gruß Marc


----------



## Houschter (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn der Außendurchmesser gleich geblieben ist, dann sollte es bei gleichzeitigem Tausch der Lager aber trotzdem passen. Das wär mal ein Thema, das man sich beim 11er Bike mal genauer ansehen müsste. Aber vermutlich ist auch die Aufnahme am Rahmen geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mal vermuten, dass es 2011 größer im Durchmesser geworden ist, da es ja nun ein 142 x 12 Hinterbau ist.


----------



## saturno (21. Oktober 2010)

hey,

bike kollege hat ein remedy 8 2010 mit xt. mit der schaltung hat er nur probleme und möchte auf sram umrüsten. hat schon einer so einen umbau vorgenommen und gibts erfahrungswerte????


----------



## thomas.h (21. Oktober 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> bike kollege hat ein remedy 8 2010 mit xt. mit der schaltung hat er nur probleme und möchte auf sram umrüsten. hat schon einer so einen umbau vorgenommen und gibts erfahrungswerte????



Meine Schaltungsprobleme kamen daher, dass die Kassettenaufnahme der Nabe Spiel hatte. Was sich auch in anständigen Quietschen der Bremse bemerkbar machte. Die Nabe wird aber vermutlich 90% der Remedynutzern kaputt, ich möchte sie auch repariert nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## saturno (21. Oktober 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Meine Schaltungsprobleme kamen daher, dass die Kassettenaufnahme der Nabe Spiel hatte. Was sich auch in anständigen Quietschen der Bremse bemerkbar machte. Die Nabe wird aber vermutlich 90% der Remedynutzern kaputt, ich möchte sie auch repariert nicht mehr fahren.



das bike ist relativ neu und hat noch nicht extrem viel laufleistung. wie macht sich das spiel bemerkbar und was hast du jetzt drinnen? wurde es auf garanite ersetzt?


----------



## thomas.h (21. Oktober 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> das bike ist relativ neu und hat noch nicht extrem viel laufleistung. wie macht sich das spiel bemerkbar und was hast du jetzt drinnen? wurde es auf garanite ersetzt?



Ich denk, das Nabenproblem war vor allem 2009. Beim ausgebauten Hinterrad kann man bei meinem Hinterrad (und dem Hinterrad, das ich als Ersatz bekam) den Kassettenkörper hin und herwackeln.


----------



## Houschter (21. Oktober 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> bike kollege hat ein remedy 8 2010 mit xt. mit der schaltung hat er nur probleme und möchte auf sram umrüsten. hat schon einer so einen umbau vorgenommen und gibts erfahrungswerte????



Fahr selbst ein 10er R8 und hab auf Sram umgerüstet. Allerdings nicht wegen der Funktion sondern wegen der Optik! 
Umwerfer ist noch XT
Schaltwerk X0 Red
Trigger X0
Kassette PG-990
Kette CN-HG93
Funktioniert prima!
Kann über die XT aber auch nix schlechtes sagen, hab sie am HT und da macht sie nen einwandfreien Job.

LRS fahr ich übrigens Hope Pro II mit DT EX5.1, die Rhythm sind nicht mein Fall! Hinterrad ist nun schon seit Ewigkeiten beim Händler wegen der Nabe!


----------



## saturno (22. Oktober 2010)

aha, und was ist mit der nabe los?


----------



## Houschter (22. Oktober 2010)

Lager machen Laufgeräusche.


----------



## EL_BOB (22. Oktober 2010)

Bei den 2009 er Remedys, also zumindest beim 7er, war es so das die Lager der Nabe hinten mehr als Schrott waren. Die waren günstig zugekauft und einfach mit dem Bontrager Zug gelabelt..... Die Nabe bekommt halt einfach Spiel und geht dann vor die Hunde.
Trek ist aber großzügig. Bei mir gabs das aktuelle 2011 Hinterrad mit hochwrtigen Industrielagern.

Gruß


----------



## sramx9 (22. Oktober 2010)

mein lager hat bis jetzt ca. 1.800km einwandfrei durchgehalten. laufräder wurden jetzt nur wegen dellen in der felge getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
hier mal mein Remedy 7 im Einsatz - außerdem 1.Test der GoPro HD auf meinem Hometrail.
Die Ausrichtung der Kamera (Winkel), der Abstand u. die Lichtverhältnisse war an manchen Stellen noch nicht perfekt  - ich arbeite daran


----------



## sramx9 (24. Oktober 2010)

interessant zu sehen, wieviel federweg selbst bei dem doch recht ebenen weg in anspruch genommen wird


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön gemacht. Ich mag es eh, Federelemente beim arbeiten zuzuschauen. Vielleicht kannst Du diese beim Droppen das nächste Mal filmen?


----------



## Trasher_one (24. Oktober 2010)

So ich hätte mal wieder ein paar technische Fragen,

und zwar würde ich gerne Gewichte wissen

Remedy 8 2008 original teile Bontrager.

- Rythem comp LRS gewicht 
- gewicht sattelstütze. (glaub race light)
- gewicht lenker / Vorbau

hat schonmal jemand diese teile auf der waage gehabt???
werd übern winter mal alles wieder sauber servicen, und vllt etwas abspecken. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. Oktober 2010)

Kuckst Du hier. Die Gewichte stimmer sehr gut überein. Meine Links sind im Kommentar.



Trasher_one schrieb:


> So ich hätte mal wieder ein paar technische Fragen,
> 
> und zwar würde ich gerne Gewichte wissen
> 
> ...


----------



## Rischar (24. Oktober 2010)

BigHit66, fett!
Aber ich finde die Kamerapositionen recht gut. Mehr davon


----------



## TobyR (24. Oktober 2010)

@ BigHit66
sehr lässig und die Sprünge und die Trails kommen mir bekannt vor 
Rutsche Lanzenreute Weiher


----------



## Trasher_one (24. Oktober 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Kuckst Du hier. Die Gewichte stimmer sehr gut überein. Meine Links sind im Kommentar.



super danke.
LRS ist doch leichter als ich vermutete. 
aber auch nicht gerade das stabilste.

aber Sattelstütze und Sattel werde ich vermutlich zu I-Beam carbon wechseln, da ich super zufrieden damit auf meinen DH bike bin. (aber leider falscher durchmesser, sonst hätt ich scho lange gewechselt) 

@ Nicki. du hast doch auf einen 150mm gabel gewechselt. war das ein großer unterschied geometrie/Fahrverhalten mäßig??
die Sektor Solo Air wär schon ein enormer gewichtsunterschied zur Lyrik U-turn

Gruß Martin


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. Oktober 2010)

Salue,

ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit der Revelation. Ich habe die Team 150mm, Dualair, tapered nicht absenkbar. Die Absenkung vermisse ich meistens nicht. Die Geometrie verkrafted das Remedy ohne Probleme. Die Einbauhöhe ist 2cm tiefer (1cm weniger Federweg und 1cm niedrigere Gabelkrone). Dadurch werden die Winkel steiler. Nur in den Alpen, bei sehr langen Anstiegen, wäre eine Absenkung komfortabler. Eines muss ich aber trotzdem sagen. So flushig wie die Lyrik ist sie nicht. Man kann die Singletrails sage ich mal nicht mehr mit 60km/h runter bügeln, sondern bremst bei 50 km/h lieber mal ab. Sie ist halt keine Enduro/Freeride-Gabel, sonder wirklich eher für Allmountain. Dafür macht sie die Sache aber sehr gut und sie ist gute 800g leichter, als die Lyrik 2-Step. 
Die Revelation mit U-Turn kam für mich nie in Frage. Da war ich von 2-Step verwöhnt. Aber das Dual-Position wäre eine Alternative. Ich schiele deshalb schon zur Revelation Dual-Position Worldcup 20mm Maxle Light. Das wäre etwas leichtes und und hätte eine komfortable Absenkung aber die gibt es so in dieser Konfiguration nicht in Deutschland (sondern max. mit 15mm Maxle Light).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (24. Oktober 2010)

@ Nicki-Nitro - danke, werde ich mal versuchen, hoffe dass die Kamera bei den Drops dann auch an ihrem Platz bleibt 

@ Rischar - danke, die Kamerapositionen am Rahmen waren ok - die vom Stativ aus waren leider zu weit weg (u. ich dachte ich bin noch zu nahe dran). 

@ TobyR - danke, ja richtig die Location stimmt - hatte am Abend aber leider nur 2 Std. bevor es dunkel wurde u. mußte die Strecke wegen der verschiedenen Kamerapositionen mehrmals fahren.


----------



## Asphalt01 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

bin hier ziemlich neu und stell mich mal kurz vor. Ich heisse Christian, 47 Jahre alt. Habe gaaaaanz früher (irgendwann 1988) eines der ersten MTB's (Giant Terra mit XT) im Harz gefahren. Seit 95 leben wir in der Schweiz, im 97 wurde es dann ein Klein mit einer RockShox Mag21 Gabel, wow 50mm Federweg, das rockt!
Zwischendurch bin ich in die Fraktion der Rennradfahrer gewechselt. Letztes Jahr hat mich mein Kollege mit einem Trek Fuel Ex angefixt, also habe ich das 2009er Ex9 gekauft und ein Jahr gefahren.
Das Teil geht meines Erachtens schon recht gut im Gelände aber ich habe Blut geleckt. Jetzt bin ich mal das Remedy 9.8 von 2010 Probe gefahren und die Sache ist klar. Das Fuel ist verkauft und das Remedy 9 (2011) bestellt.
Man merkt aber schon, dass die Performance des Remedy beim Steigen und auf flachen Strecken nicht ganz ans Fuel heranreicht aber runter.... Mein lieber Schwan, das ist ne andere Welt!

Freu mich jetzt schon tierisch auf einen Trail Vergleich zwischen Fuel und Remedy, mal sehen welche Zeiten auf meinem Haustrail zustande kommen.

Speichenbruch!

Christian


----------



## nerveid (25. Oktober 2010)

Servus Christian, 

viel Spass mit deinem neuen Gefährt, das war eine gute Entscheidung. Berab hast du eins der besten Fahrwerke, wie ich finde und Bergauf ist auch noch okay, wenn ich da meinen Kollegen immer auf seinem Torque schnaufen und stöhnen höre, bin ich froh mir das Remedy zugelegt zu haben. 
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. Oktober 2010)

Asphalt01 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin hier ziemlich neu und stell mich mal kurz vor. Ich heisse Christian, 47 Jahre alt. Habe gaaaaanz früher (irgendwann 1988) eines der ersten MTB's (Giant Terra mit XT) im Harz gefahren. Seit 95 leben wir in der Schweiz, im 97 wurde es dann ein Klein mit einer RockShox Mag21 Gabel, wow 50mm Federweg, das rockt!
> Zwischendurch bin ich in die Fraktion der Rennradfahrer gewechselt. Letztes Jahr hat mich mein Kollege mit einem Trek Fuel Ex angefixt, also habe ich das 2009er Ex9 gekauft und ein Jahr gefahren.
> ...




Hi Christian,

da kann man nur gratulieren und das Remedy 9 2011 sieht auch noch geil aus. Viel Spaß ich bin seit Juli 2009 im Remedy-Fieber und total begeistert von dem Bike

Gruss Marco


----------



## Rischar (27. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt neue Remedy-Action:


----------



## Flitsche (27. Oktober 2010)

ihr seid mir ma n paar vögel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floom (27. Oktober 2010)

..wart ihr da betrunken?!
aber's remedy scheint ja wohl was auszuhalten


----------



## Rischar (27. Oktober 2010)

ja, das Remedy hat's wirklich ausgehalten  bloß die Gabel war nach der Woche Österreich kaputt.

bitte abstimmen und macht es zum "Video der Woche"


----------



## nerveid (27. Oktober 2010)

wenn man das sieht, könnte man glatt denken, dass ihr euch mit absicht immer hingeworfen habt...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Oktober 2010)

nerveid schrieb:


> wenn man das sieht, könnte man glatt denken, dass ihr euch mit absicht immer hingeworfen habt...



Kommt fast so rüber


----------



## Deleted 142482 (27. Oktober 2010)

hui, österreich ist schön XD


----------



## Asphalt01 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo?????

Ich dachte mit dem Remedy fällt man nicht mehr hin????

Da hat mich mein Fahrradverkäufer wohl ziemlich angelogen...

Diesen Samstag werde ich mit einem 9.8 Remedy eine Testtour machen, mit 3 Kollegen auf Fuel Ex, mal sehen wie es geht. Ich werde meine Eindrücke gerne schildern, ob ihr wollt oder nicht!


Weiterhin gut Sturz!


----------



## thomas.h (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
eure Einstellung zum Thema ohne Fahrtechnik trotzdem Vollgas zu fahren, ist eue Sache und geht mich wirklich nichts an. Aber ich finds zumindest gut, dass ihr trotzdem aufsteht und weitermacht. 
Aber die Aktion mit den Schafe-jagen ist doch mehr als überflüssig.
Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt nicht außerhalb von Bikeparks?


----------



## luxury1712 (27. Oktober 2010)

Naja, halb so wild. Hauptsache Ihr habt Spass bei uns in Österreich und Ihr verletzt Euch nicht. Hoffe Euch sind die ganzen Stürze nicht an einem Tag passiert denn dann währs ein wenig.


----------



## piotty (27. Oktober 2010)

oh gott, was für eine musike.


----------



## natas_germany (28. Oktober 2010)

Wen es interessiert: Remedy 8 2010 - Montage Hammerschmidt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....&discussionid=3594&gmid=182061#gmessage182061

Grüsse,

Natas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natas_germany (28. Oktober 2010)

floom schrieb:


> ..wart ihr da betrunken?!
> aber's remedy scheint ja wohl was auszuhalten



Ja, die Aufnahmen beruhigen mich doch irgendwie!  

Seid ihr Produkttester für Schutzbekleidung? 

Grüsse


----------



## Burnhard (28. Oktober 2010)

luxury1712 schrieb:


> Naja, halb so wild. Hauptsache Ihr habt Spass bei uns in Österreich und Ihr verletzt Euch nicht. Hoffe Euch sind die ganzen Stürze nicht an einem Tag passiert denn dann währs ein wenig.



Doch doch!
Wir sind an einem Tag nach Innsbruch, nach Saalbach über Leogang bis Wagrain, mit nem kleinen Abstecher über Bischofsmais und Winterberg. Haben uns dort jeweils 1-2 zerlegt und sind wieder heim


----------



## Rischar (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja, und ALLES noch betrunken... war echt hart



Klickt bitte auf den "Gefällt mir"-Button. Ein Sturz-Video gab's noch nicht als "Video der Woche"...


----------



## noco (28. Oktober 2010)

@Rischar
"Gefällt mir" sogar sehr gut!
So ist biken wie ich es kenne - schlammig, dreckig und Spass ohne Ende! 
Bei vielen andern Videos steht Perfektion zu sehr im Vordergrund, hier eher der Spass am biken unter allen Bedingungen....

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Asphalt01 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen Fuel EX und Remedy.

Strecke: Dennli, Sängeli, Dornegg, Hohwacht, Lotzwil Hütte, Langenthal. Distanz: 30km, Höhenmeter: 670m

Referenzstrecke: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/42061420 mit Fuel Ex9 (2009er mit 130mm Federweg, Fox Float RLC, RP 23)
Vergleichsstrecke: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/54655979 mit Remedy 9.8 (2010 mit 150mm Federweg, Fox Talas RL, RP 23 DRCV)

Beide Bikes sind in Punkto Schaltung, Bremsen, Antrieb gleich ausgestattet (Sram X9, X0, Elixir R, XT). Bereifung: Fuel EX hinten Nobby Nic 2.2, vorne Michelin WildgripR 2.0 (beide neu), Remedy: Bontrager XDX 2.4 (diese Reifen taugen in meinen Augen nicht viel). Beide Räder 18,5

Erster Eindruck:
Beim Losfahren auf Asphalt hat man erst das Gefühl, sich auf ein Sofakissen zu setzen. Ich hatte erst die Befürchtung, das Bike verhält sich wie ein Schaukelstuhl, ist aber nicht der Fall. Es wirkt sehr komfortabel aber trotzdem straff.
Sobald man auf den Waldweg kommt, fängt das Staunen an. Die Steine unter dem Laub (auch die grösseren Brocken) merkt man zum Teil gar nicht. Das Remedy bügelt förmlich drüber. Also Gas geben, man fliegt förmlich über die Unebenheiten.
Der Singletrail nach dem Sängeli Weier ist gespickt mit Wurzelteppichen. Hier bin ich mit dem Fuel Ex zum Teil aus dem Tritt gekommen, wenn ich nicht die günstigste Linie über die Wurzeln gefunden habe. Das Fuel hat nicht alles schlucken können und man musste sich sehr konzentrieren. Einmal aus dem "Flow" und man tritt wieder neu an.
Remedy ganz anders. Die Linie über die Wurzeln ist quasi egal, das Fahrwerk schluckt fast alles - ich bin nie aus dem Tritt gekommen und konnte immer beschleunigen und sauber lenken. 1:0 Remedy

Bleienbach Rütschelen Asphaltstrasse bergauf, das Remedy fährt sich wie das Fuel, praktisch kein Unterschied, nur die breiten 2.4er Reifen wirken etwas träger als die schmaleren 2.0 auf dem Fuel. Unentschieden

Der Fitness Parcour bei Rütschelen ist das erste Stück "abwärts" mit dem Remedy. Man fühlt sich sicherer, weil das Fahrwerk noch viel Reserve hat. Danach bergauf, Waldweg, das Remedy lässt sich wunderbar "hochtreten", kein Schaukeln. Gabel auf 150mm Federweg gelassen, keine Dämpfer geschlossen.
Der Anstieg zur Dornegg geht locker von der Hand und ich konnte es fast nicht glauben, im letzten steilen Anstieg hat das Vorderrad keinerlei Tendenz zum Abheben. Man hat besonders im Steilen eine bessere Spurkontrolle als mit dem Fuel - das hätte ich eher anders erwartet.
Messpunkt Höhe Dornegg: 12,2km, Rekord mit Fuel: 45:46, mit Remedy 42:05. Bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht. 2:0 Remedy

Abfahrt von der Dornegg. Jetzt kommt das Remedy in Fahrt, man kann richtig Gas geben und behält immer volle Kontrolle. Wurzelteppiche, Spurrillen, schräge Trailkanten - das Fahrwerk bleibt stur auf der Linie. Das Remedy ist extrem wendig, links rechts Kombinationen. Weiter über Einlaufwerk und Singletrail an der Langete nach Madiswil. Von Madiswil über den steilen Trail zur Dornegg, definitiv: das Remedy steigt besser, besonders wenn der Weg technisch schwierig wird, man hat einfach mehr Kontrolle, kein Aufbäumen und trotz suboptimaler Reifen noch genug Grip um die steilen Passagen zu meistern. 3:0 Remedy

Hohwacht downhill der ruppigen Art. Hier fühlt sich das Remedy zuhause. Die Kontrolle ist immer da, feuchte Wurzelteppiche, tiefe Spurrinen mit losen Steinen - sei's drum, einfach drüber. Klar, auch mit dem Remedy kann man sich hier ordentlich auf die Schnauze legen, man muss sich konzentrieren aber Fahrfehler werden viel grosszügiger verziehen. Hier bin ich mit dem Fuel schon ein paar mal im Laub gelandet.

Jetzt noch der schöne downhill von Breitacher, Lotzwilhütte, Waldtrail. Mittlerweile habe ich volles Vertrauen und lass das Remedy fliegen. Grosses Kettenblatt und gib ihm, bergab auf schmalem Trail, zwischen den Bäumen durch und über die groben Wurzeln. Immer volle Kontrolle und das Fahrwerk bleibt fast unbeeindruckt. Wirklich kein Vergleich mehr zum Fuel (das hier auch schon gut ging!). 4:0 Remedy

Beurteilung des Fahrwerks bezüglich


Traktion:
Eindeutig mehr Traktion. In den Kurven auf unebenen Böden habe ich das erwartet aber auch beim Aufstieg, das hat mich überrascht. Das Remedy fährt technisch schwierige und steile Passagen besser hoch.

Wippen:
Je steiler es wird, desto ruhiger liegt das Fahrwerk. Plattform nicht benötigt, auch nicht bergauf auf Asphalt. Die Gabel nie abgesenkt. Auf der Geraden ab dem zweiten Kettenblatt muss man auf seinen runden Tritt achten, sonst bringt man den Hinterbau schon zum Schaukeln. Das Fuel ist hier aber ähnlich.

Kurvenhalt:
Eindeutig mehr. Man kann schneller durch die Kurven, mit besseren Reifen geht bestimmt noch mehr.

Sitzposition:
Etwas aufrechter als beim Fuel (habe ich das Gefühl). Mein getestetes Remedy hat einen 20mm längeren Vorbau als die Werksversion (also 100 statt 80mm). Am Wochenende werde ich dann mal die Sitzposition auf längere Zeit testen. Aber heute habe ich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied gespürt. Hintern, Rücken, Hände alles ok. Der Schwerpunkt scheint sehr gut zu passen, auch bei Sprüngen bleibt das Bike schön unter Kontrolle.

Ich vermute auf längeren flachen Waldwegen, auf Asphalt, bei längeren Asphaltsteigungen (Pässe), bei Gegenwind im Flachen könnte das Fuel Ex eine Nasenspitze besser sein. Sobald es aber ins Gelände geht gewinnt das Remedy, der Unterschied wird immer grösser mit abnehmender Wegqualität.

Fazit:

Wer es gerne etwas mehr "krachen" lässt und richtig ins Gelände geht ist mit dem Remedy auf der sicheren Seite, wo ich beim Fuel den Sattel runtergesetzt habe, um sicherer durch schwierige Passagen zu kommen, konnte ich mit dem Remedy bei hoher Sattelposition noch locker fahren (wie wird das wohl bei gesenktem Sattel?). Das Fuel ist ein tolles Fahrrad, das Remedy erweitert den Spassfaktor im Gelände aber um einiges, ohne beim bergauf das Nachsehen zu haben, im Gegenteil. Bei entsprechendem Gelände gewinnt das Remedy meine Gunst.


----------



## Rischar (29. Oktober 2010)

noco, Danke.
gut interpretiert 





Asphalt01 schrieb:


> Wer es gerne etwas mehr "krachen" lässt und richtig ins Gelände geht ist mit dem Remedy auf der sicheren Seite



Sieht das Video etwa nach der "sicheren Seite" aus?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (30. Oktober 2010)

hat eigentlich das schon jemand von euch gesehen? siet irgendwie lustig aus! 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/318423/cat/42


----------



## derlu (31. Oktober 2010)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> hat eigentlich das schon jemand von euch gesehen? siet irgendwie lustig aus!
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/318423/cat/42






lol


----------



## Deleted 142482 (31. Oktober 2010)

is das bike geklaut worden  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (31. Oktober 2010)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> is das bike geklaut worden  ?


 
ja wahrscheinlich während cam einen no hander gmacht hat


----------



## EL_BOB (31. Oktober 2010)

Heute nochmal einen schönen Ausflug mit dem besten Bike ever gemacht:















und dabei diese tolle Aussicht

















und diese herrlichen Singeltrails 

ein super Sonntag


----------



## Markpa (1. November 2010)

wo war das


----------



## paul.lahner (1. November 2010)

harz???


----------



## EL_BOB (1. November 2010)

Morgen 

Das ist in Thüringen, Bad Blankenburg in der Nähe vom Grießbachfelsen. Ein schöner Blick aufs Schwarzatal


----------



## Markpa (1. November 2010)

Sieht aus wie bei mir im schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (1. November 2010)

hallo leudde,

wer hatte sich hier einen lackstift für s remedy besorgt??
kann den post hier leider nicht mehr wieder finden...

brauche auch einen...


----------



## Markpa (1. November 2010)

Bestellt vor 3 monaten,  noch nichts bekommen.


----------



## floom (2. November 2010)

Bin gerad am Teile für nen neuen Laufradsatz zusammenstellen.
Jetzt bin ich allerdings unsicher wegen der Hinterradnabe.
Fand hier im Thread auch keine einheitliche Antwort.
Also 135mm Breite is klar. Das ich den orginal Schnellspanner aufgrund der Länge am besten behalte auch.
Würde diese hier passen? Da steht nämlich nur mit Tune-Schnellspanner zugelassen und die Achse ist 15mm. Die im Remedy ist 9mm oder 10mm?!Ich laß verschiedenes. Ist übringens Jahrgang 2009 mein Remedy.
Schonmal danke für euere Antworten


----------



## sramx9 (2. November 2010)

habe mir vor 2 Monaten erst nen LRS bestellt. 10mm - 2009er Remi

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## mamo80 (2. November 2010)

hi floom,

das Laufradthema wurde schon oft durchgekaut, ich stand letztes jahr vor der gleichen frage. hab damals den 2010 shot von funworks bestellt und die 10 mm steckachsen hinterradnabe passte nicht, es ist eine ganz normale 135mm nabe wie in den meisten hardtails. QR nennt sich das system. die meisten naben kann man aber mittels adapter recht einfach umbauen.

sieh dir mal den hinterbau deines remedys genauer an, dann wirst du feststellen dass da nur normaler dünner schnellspanner durchpasst.


----------



## sramx9 (2. November 2010)

Also ich habe mit Messschieber nachgemessen. Hatte als Vergleich auch das Hinterrad ( stinknormaler Schnellspanner ) aus dem Speci meiner Freundin hinzugezogen. Die Achse war schlicht und ergreifend 1 mm dünner ( 8,8 zu 9,8mm ) als die vom Remi-Spanner. 135mm sind klar.

war übrigens der (Anmerkung  wegen der Hinterachse ):
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-20mm-Steckachse.html


----------



## bansaiman (2. November 2010)

Rischar


"Wart Ihr besoffen?"

Dem schließe ich mich an ;-) Aber mach trotzdem Spaß zu gucken  und schön die Selbstironie in Eurer Mucke


----------



## thomas.h (2. November 2010)

Ich fahr interessanterweise am 09er eine ganz normale Schnellspannernabe. Gleichwohl wie das Testhinterrad, das ich einbaute.


----------



## floom (2. November 2010)

Hi Leute und danke für eure Antworten.
Wie ich es vorher schon gelesen hab scheiden sich grad wieder die meinungen.der eine meint 10mm achse würde passen,der andere meint es passt nicht.
Jetzt mal angenommen ich würde die Tune Kong Nabe nehmen,die ne 15mm Achse hat: was für ein Teil brauch ich dann noch damit der QR-Schnellspanner vom Remedy da rein passt?!?


----------



## sramx9 (2. November 2010)

ei dann besorg dir ne Schieblehre ( auch Messschieber genannt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) und miss deine jetzige Achse. Darauf das es ne Schnellspannachse ist haben wir uns ja wohl schon geeinigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Wegen den tune Naben musst du halt mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floom (2. November 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Darauf das es ne Schnellspannachse ist haben wir uns ja wohl schon geeinigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar.Darauf ham wir uns geeinigt
Aber halt mal sehen reicht mir net
Danke schonmal


----------



## sramx9 (2. November 2010)

Wollte damit sagen, dass du beim Thema Nabe halt zusehen musst wo du da Antworten bekommst. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei den DT stand zum Glück genau dabei worum es sich handelt.


----------



## mamo80 (3. November 2010)

floom schrieb:


> Hi Leute und danke für eure Antworten.
> Wie ich es vorher schon gelesen hab scheiden sich grad wieder die meinungen.der eine meint 10mm achse würde passen,der andere meint es passt nicht.
> Jetzt mal angenommen ich würde die Tune Kong Nabe nehmen,die ne *15mm Achse* hat: was für ein Teil brauch ich dann noch damit der QR-Schnellspanner vom Remedy da rein passt?!?


 

15mm fürs hinterrad? das gibts ja gar nicht.! irgendwie wird das auch auf diversen seiten unteschiedlich angegeben, wenn du den LRS auf actionsports kaufen würdest dann würd er so passen wie er ausgeliefert wird. 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html

mit ganz normalem 5mm Qr Schnellspanner hinten. eine Qr nabe sieht genau so aus wie man sie an fast jedem Rad kennt (auch Rennrad) http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufraeder/Naben/Shimano-SLX-disc-FH-M665-HR-Centerlock::22982.html

und eine 10mm Oversizeachse die am remedy eben *NICHT* passt: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...sc-FH-M810-HR-10x135mm-centerlock::22938.html


----------



## floom (3. November 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> 15mm fürs hinterrad? das gibts ja gar nicht.! http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...sc-FH-M810-HR-10x135mm-centerlock::22938.html



Hab ich dann hier was falsch verstanden?
Da steht: ACHSE 15mm 
http://www.tune.de/index.php?option...be-kong&catid=1:disc-naben&Itemid=143&lang=de

Zudem schreibst du jetzt das 10mm nicht passen.
Ein paar Einträge weiter oben schreibt jemand anders er hätte n DT-Swiss-Satz mit eben 10mm für sein Remedy gekauft...
Ich bin verwirrt und etwas genervt..Trek hätte ja ruhig was standartmäßigeres verbauen können


----------



## sramx9 (3. November 2010)

schau dir mal die 10mm Nabe an die er meint. die ist für ne STECKACHSE - deshalb passt sie wohl nicht.
gebe dir aber recht, dass es ein wenig verwirrend ist.

Frag doch einfach mal bei tune nach.


----------



## mamo80 (3. November 2010)

floom schrieb:


> Hab ich dann hier was falsch verstanden?
> Da steht: ACHSE 15mm
> http://www.tune.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=28%3Anabe-kong&catid=1%3Adisc-naben&Itemid=143&lang=de
> 
> ...


 

die tune im link müsste fürs remedy passen, da sie mit "normalem" Standardschnellspanner geklemmt wird. wegen der 15mm - anscheinend misst tune da wieder anders. ein anruf kann aber nie schaden.

und das von trek verbaute system ist absoluter (alter) standard 

schau dir mal das video zum ABP von trek an, da wird bei ~3min15 gesagt dass es eine QR nabe ist, zu verwenden mit dem original schnellspanner

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKzvstfsSJ0"]YouTube        - Trek - Î£ÏÏÏÎ·Î¼Î± ABP (ÎÎ)[/nomedia]


----------



## noBrain-noPain (3. November 2010)

floom schrieb:


> Hab ich dann hier was falsch verstanden?
> Da steht: ACHSE 15mm
> http://www.tune.de/index.php?option...be-kong&catid=1:disc-naben&Itemid=143&lang=de
> 
> ...



also in dem Link von Dir beschreibt Tune nur den Aufbau ihrer tollen Nabe und die hat innendrin irgendwo eine 15mm Achse auf der die lager laufen. 
Spannmethode ist allerdings ganz normal schnellspanner und somit passend fürs Remedy!? da hat Trek soweit auch nichts total böses gemacht, eigentlich ganz simpel:
normale naben (135mm/Qr), wie sie in fast jedem Mountainbike verbaut sind, das schnellspanner hat!? und dann halt einfach alten schnellspanner raus, nabe rein ins Remedy und fertig ist die spezielle Remedynabe


----------



## freeride24 (3. November 2010)

hallo zusammen
mal was ganz anderes und nix zum thema schnellspanner
ich will mir nen neuen vorbau für mein remedy holen und da bin ich auf den vorbau hier gestoßen:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5322959/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5322958/

wär echt super wenn jemand wüsste was für ein truvativ vorbau das genau ist!
danke schon mal im vorraus für eure mühe


----------



## floom (3. November 2010)

he leute,
nochmal vielen dank für eure antworten und eure geduld!
is aber auch echt verwirrend mit den ganzen maßen und ohne richtige standarts
werd morgen mal bei tune anrufen und fragen.
hoff mal ihr habt recht und des passt so wie ich mir das ganze vorstell
und dann gibts bald n paar neue laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floom (3. November 2010)

freeride24 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> mal was ganz anderes und nix zum thema schnellspanner
> ich will mir nen neuen vorbau für mein remedy holen und da bin ich auf den vorbau hier gestoßen:
> 
> ...



guck ma hier: http://www.sram.com/truvativ/category/51

wobei die alle n bisschen anders aussehn.
allerdings kann man mit dem holzfeller net viel falsch machen.
hab ich auch dran.


----------



## freeride24 (3. November 2010)

ja da hab ich schon als erstes geschaut aber halt nicht genau feststellen können welcher von denens jetzt ist.
vllt ist es ja auch noch n prototyp...wer weiß bei den blackbox fahrern

in welcher länge hast du dann den holzfeller?
und eher für touren oder freeridelastig?
würd mir echt helfen thx


----------



## floom (3. November 2010)

freeride24 schrieb:


> ja da hab ich schon als erstes geschaut aber halt nicht genau feststellen können welcher von denens jetzt ist.
> vllt ist es ja auch noch n prototyp...wer weiß bei den blackbox fahrern
> 
> in welcher länge hast du dann den holzfeller?
> ...



Ich hab ihn in 40mm,also eher freeridelastig.
Finds gut so.


----------



## paul.lahner (4. November 2010)

vielleicht gibt es den vorbau auch noch garnicht zu kaufen.
die verbaute lyrik ist so auch noch nicht auf m markt...


----------



## Skydiver81 (15. November 2010)

Hey zusammen muss den Thread mal aus dem winterschlaf holen 

Möcht mir einen LRS zulegen, schwank zwischen zwei stück, einmal den DT Swiss E-2200
und den Mavic Deetracks. Vom Preis und Gewicht sind sie sehr gleich, daher die frage welcher auf dauer mehr qualität besitzt. 

Hat vorallem mit den Mavic jemand erfahrung?


----------



## Rischar (16. November 2010)

Ja, ich habe Deetreks an meinem Remedy.




Es war absolut kein Fehlkauf. Was willst du genau wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobyR (16. November 2010)

Fehlkauf? Wieso?


----------



## sramx9 (16. November 2010)

@ tobi wieso ? er sagt doch KEIN fehlkauf.

@ skydiver
ich habe ja die E2200 - kann dazu aber nichts sagen - ausser, dass sie rot und rund sind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich faule Sau konnte mich erst nicht aufraffen und jetzt bin ich seit 2 Wochen erkältet mit Husten.


----------



## TobyR (16. November 2010)

Ups...sorry.. hab das "kein" übersehen


----------



## Skydiver81 (16. November 2010)

Würd gern wissen welche von den zwei LRS mehr taugen, da der Preis relativ ähnlich ist. farbe ist mir egal, die Mavic gibt es in der Bucht grad neu für 200euro die anderen kosten 230euro. Leg mir generell gern Teile zu ganz nach dem Motto: Anbauen und vergessen.

Daher die frage mit welchen der zwei das eher so ist.


----------



## Deleted 142482 (16. November 2010)

fahr seit ein paar monaten die E2200 am remedy und paar dellen hab ich schon drin :/


----------



## noBrain-noPain (16. November 2010)

wenn schnell bist kannst Dir auch noch die holen, falls sie bei dir farblich passen. sollten nicht schlecht sein!
http://www.jehlebikes.de/spank-subrosa-chocolate-edition-tune-king-kong.html


----------



## Rischar (18. November 2010)

"Anbauen und vergessen" war auch mein Kaufgrund für die Deetraks. Die unstabilen Bontrager hatten mir zu oft Achter. Ich habe seit über einem Jahr Deetraks drauf und bin zufrieden. Sie wurden ein Mal nachzentiert, ansonsten laufen sie gemäß dem Motto


----------



## Skydiver81 (18. November 2010)

So hab mich für die Deetraks entschieden, sind heute auch schon gekommen, gestern 12uhr bestellt - heute 10uhr da, klasse!! 
Das WE kann jetzt kommen zum testen


----------



## Rischar (19. November 2010)

Willkommen im Klub


----------



## sramx9 (19. November 2010)

na ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die E2200 bei mir halten.
Allerdings habe ich auch schon bei den Bontrager 1,5 Jahre und die Alpen gebraucht um die ersten Dellen - und überhaupt den ersten Achter - reinzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (19. November 2010)

Wenn du deine Felgen verbeulen willst, würde ich dir ein paar Tage Bikepark empfehlen


----------



## sramx9 (19. November 2010)

nächstes Jahr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber steinbrocken etc. können auch auf der normalen tour lauern.
habe meine dellen wohl beim drüberbügeln über rinnen oder steinfeldern reingefahren.


----------



## Rischar (19. November 2010)

Ja, das ist klar. Aber per Lift entstehen diese um einiges schnelle... andererseits fährt man auch mit der Zeit immer sauberer und somit material-schonender


----------



## sramx9 (19. November 2010)

Also hahnenklee haben sogar die Bontrager ohne Achter überlebt. Da waren Steinbrocken etc. allerdings auch eher unterrepräsentiert


----------



## floom (20. November 2010)

Bei mir wurds jetzt n Laufradsatz mit Acros A-Hub 75 Naben und Alexrims Supra D Felgen.
Morgen werden die Teile aufm Trail entjungfert.Freu mich schon drauf. Der Freilauf der Acros klingt soo geil  So sieht das ganze dann aus:


----------



## Markpa (21. November 2010)

Was Für ein dämpfer ist das? Rc 2 oder 4?


----------



## floom (21. November 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Was Für ein dämpfer ist das? Rc 2 oder 4?



Ist ein DHX 4.0


----------



## colt73 (22. November 2010)

Hey Leute,

nachdem ich mich nun fast ein Jahr mit der "normalen" Bontrager Sattelstütze am 2010er R8 rumgeplagt habe, will ich jetzt endlich auf eine Variostütze wechseln. Ich habe die Rock Shox Reverb im Auge und wollte mal hören, ob schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil am Remedy hat? Was ist gut, was weniger? Gibts Tipps für die Montage? 

Danke & Ride On!
Colt73.


----------



## Dude5882 (24. November 2010)

colt73 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich mich nun fast ein Jahr mit der "normalen" Bontrager Sattelstütze am 2010er R8 rumgeplagt habe, will ich jetzt endlich auf eine Variostütze wechseln. Ich habe die Rock Shox Reverb im Auge und wollte mal hören, ob schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil am Remedy hat? Was ist gut, was weniger? Gibts Tipps für die Montage?
> 
> ...



Das würde mich auch interessieren, spiele mit dem gleichen Gedanken. 

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limiter (24. November 2010)

Felgentechnisch werden es bei mir im nächsten Jahr die xm 1550. 
Stand lange zwischen Acros 75 + ZTR flow und den tricon, entscheidend war am Ende das gute Angebot für die Tricon, da musste ich zuschlagen.
Da ich überwiegend CC fahre (Hamburger Jung) und Touren in die Alpen oder Bikeparks nur paar Mal Jahr vorkommen, hoffe ich auf die Haltbarkeit der Felge.

Die Bontrager haben trotz Leogang und pro Line super gehalten, nur das Spiel im Freilauf geht gar nicht. Seit März fahre ich die Variostütze von Kind Shox, mittlerweile ein unverzichtbarer Komfort , nach allen gelesenen Tests würde es mich aber bei Neukauf auch zur RockShox locken.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/788354

Gruß

Limiter


----------



## Rischar (26. November 2010)

Neue schwarze Cola-Dose


----------



## speedos (26. November 2010)

Dann berichte mal bei Zeiten, wie  sich die Cola-Dose im Remedy macht 
Welches tune hast du denn gewählt?!

Mein Remedy mußte über die Wintermonate als Organspender herhalten. Hatte mal wieder Lust auf ein Hardtail. Das Teil ist der absolute Spaßgarant  
Mal schauen, was wieder ans Remedy kommt und was nicht...
Farbton kommt leider nicht so rüber, in echt ist der Farbton wesentlich kräftiger.


----------



## Rischar (26. November 2010)

Daran sind ja wirklich fast alle Teile vom Remedy  sieht gut aus...
Hardtail-fahren ist sehr geil! Ich musste zwangsläufig 4 Tage Winterberg mit dem Hardtail fahren. Dort habe ich gemerkt, wie viel Spaß es eigentlich macht! 

Morgen werde ich fahren. Dann gibt's n Bericht...

Achja: Tune B


----------



## Rischar (27. November 2010)

So, ein kurzer Bericht:
(Leider wird's schon zu früh dunkel und hier liegt schon Schnee. Deshalb war ich bloß 2 Stunden fahren)
Der Einbau dauerte relativ lange, weil der Vivid zuerst falsch herum drin war und oben angeschlagen ist. Sogar jetzt ist's ziemlich knapp - zwischendurch bekam ich sogar Panik, dass er nicht reinpasst  Oben sind etwa 3mm Abstand und unten, wenn er komplett kompimiert ist, 5mm.

Mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bin ich noch etwas überfordert. Deshalb habe ich bei Allem die mittlere Einstellung gewählt und Luft reingepumpt, bis ich 35% Sag habe. Abfahrt für Abfahrt habe ich an den Drehknöpfen rumgespielt. Die Veränderungen sind gut spürbar und sinnvoll. Aber DIE perfekte Einstellung habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Jedoch schlägt der Dämpfer mit jeder miesen Abstimmung den Fox RP2 um Längen 

bergauf:
Die ca. 200g Mehrgewicht fallen logischerweise nicht auf. Im Wiegetritt federt er nicht spürbar mehr ein als der Fox (ohne ProPedal). Bei Wurzelpassagen bergauf schmiegt er sich etwas besser an den Untergrund, finde ich. 

bergab:
Je schneller ich fahre, desto breiter wird das Grinsen  ...und desto mehr merke ich den Unterschied. Sowohl kleine, schnelle Stöße als auch Größere werden richtig gut verarbeitet; teilweise so, dass ich sie nicht mehr spüre. Das bekannte "auf Schienen fahren" wäre treffend. An Mulden/Löcher passt sich das Fahrwerk perfekt an. Mit dem Fox war das Durchsurfen von Mulden immer etwas ruppig... Besonders hart sind die Strecken hier nicht, aber bisher: Ziel erreicht!  
Das Remedy wird schneller fahrbar und seine Sprizigkeit bleibt erhalten - bei minimaler Gewichtszunahme --> mehr Spaß!


----------



## Trasher_one (27. November 2010)

Schön, dass schon jmd. ein Vivid Air im Remedy fährt.
nun heißt nur noch warten bis die mal billiger werden.

Gibts eig schon einen bekannten Rahmenbruch vom Remedy, also am Hauptrahmen??? hab nix drüber gefunden 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (27. November 2010)

ich mein, dass hier im Thread mal einer berichtet hat, der sein Remedy innerhalb einer Woche platt gemacht hat!?  Der hat glaub ich nen massiven drop irgendwie verzockt oder so!?  weiß leider grad nicht mehr genau, wo's stand!


----------



## sramx9 (27. November 2010)

Seite 8 - Post 218 - Album von Walo - da gibt`s schon mal nen gekicktes Oberrohr.
Gab auch noch ganz am Anfang andere. Da sind die Bilder aber mittlerweile gelöscht worden.


----------



## Markpa (27. November 2010)

Der Dämpfer kommt fett. Wo bestellt, für was fürn Geld? Bin grade noch auf der Suche nach einer Alternative RP 23. Der DHX ist teuer und eine Stahlfeder ist mir a bissle zu schwer.


----------



## L0cke (28. November 2010)

Als Luftalternative zum Vivid Air bietet sich noch der Manitou Evolver an, arbeitet , zumindest im Froggy, besser als ein DHX Air


----------



## Rischar (28. November 2010)

hier mal ein besseres Foto




Jetzt ist mein Remedy komplett und ich fahre es, bis es oder ich kaputt ist/bin 




Markpa schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer kommt fett. Wo bestellt, für was fürn Geld? Bin grade noch auf der Suche nach einer Alternative RP 23. Der DHX ist teuer und eine Stahlfeder ist mir a bissle zu schwer.



Beim lokalen Händler. War minimal teuerer als bei bike-mailorder.de
Meiner Meinung nach der perfekte Dämpfer für's Remedy!


----------



## Markpa (28. November 2010)

Das Ding isar echt übel  Aber ein halber Tausender ist halt echt auch ne stolze Investition


----------



## gewitterBiker (28. November 2010)

fahrt ihr wirklich mit dem Sattel so tief unten oder ist das Bild nach ner Abfahrt entstanden?


----------



## Rischar (28. November 2010)

Hehe, Danke! 
Ja, billig war's nicht. Ich habe (endlich) mein Vordiplom und wollte mir mal was gönnen  dafür bin ich jetzt fast pleite

Ne, der Sattel ist natürlich zum Fahren höher.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (28. November 2010)

Weiß das jemand: Hat Trek beim 2010 Rahmen im Vergleich auf den 2009 etwas verändert? 
In diesem Zusammenhang: Ist es unbedenklich statt der 32er Talas eine 36er oder eine Lyrik (beide +2cm Einbauhöhe) einzubauen?


----------



## Markpa (29. November 2010)

Schon oft diskutiert. Keine wesentlichen Änderungen. Kannst auch ohne Probleme eine 36er verbauen, dann sind die Winkel genau so flach wie 2009. Habe hier auch schon einige gemacht, genau wie anders herum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (29. November 2010)

Ja Trek hatte die Winkel (Sitzwinkel, Lenkwinkel) etwas mehr in Richtung AllMountain verändert. Also Lenkwinkel Steiler und so damit es noch sportlicher Bergauf geht. Die höhere Einbauhöhe sollte kein Problem darstellen. Kann man bedenkenlos machen. Im zweifelsfall einfach mal bei Trek in München anfragen. Ich glaube aber irgendwer hatte das hier schonmal gemacht....


edit: Markpa war schneller 
Gruß


----------



## ToniTaste (29. November 2010)

Nur die Geometrie des gesamten Bikes hat sich beim 2010er eben durch die etwas kürzere 150er Fox verändert. Der Hauptrahmen ist von der Geo (Sitzwinkel, Lenkwinkel, Oberrohrlänge etc.) von 2009 auf 2010 unverändert. Minmale Änderungen gab es nur im Bereich des Evo-Links damit der 2010er DRCV-Dämpfer reinpasst.

Gruß


----------



## noBrain-noPain (29. November 2010)

und der Hinterbau wurde bissl anderst, aber keine geometrieänderungen. vorher waren die Sitzstreben an der Hinterachse ausen und die Kettenstreben innen und jetzt is es anderstherum, dadurch ist auch der Schnellspanner beim 2010er kürzer als beim 2009er.


Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob man die Lager vom Remedy auch einzeln bekommt oder nur als Satz und was sowas kostet?
Bei meinem 2010er war eines der beiden großen Hauptlager komplett fest, leiß sich gar nicht mehr drehen, habs zwar jetzt wieder gängig, aber is schon ziemlich rauh, auch nachdem ichs wieder komplett mit fett befüllt hab.

gruß


----------



## Markpa (29. November 2010)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> und der Hinterbau wurde bissl anderst, aber keine geometrieänderungen. vorher waren die Sitzstreben an der Hinterachse ausen und die Kettenstreben innen und jetzt is es anderstherum, dadurch ist auch der Schnellspanner beim 2010er kürzer als beim 2009er.
> 
> 
> Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob man die Lager vom Remedy auch einzeln bekommt oder nur als Satz und was sowas kostet?
> ...



ca. 10-12 Euro. Bekommst Du auch einzeln. Dauert nur sehr lange von der Lieferzeit


----------



## sramx9 (29. November 2010)

oh ja - 2 Monate ungefähr ( bei mir )


----------



## Trasher_one (29. November 2010)

hat eig zufällig schon jemand mal einen direkten vergleich vom 2008/09er modell zum 2010/11er modell mit diesem neuartigen dämpfer???

Bekomme nun ungewollt was neues, denk ich.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Asphalt01 (29. November 2010)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> hat eig zufällig schon jemand mal einen direkten vergleich vom 2008/09er modell zum 2010/11er modell mit diesem neuartigen dämpfer???
> 
> Bekomme nun ungewollt was neues, denk ich.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Hallo,

ich kenne den Unterschied vom Fuel Ex normaler Fox Dämpfer zum Remedy mit DRCV Dämpfer, das ist zwar nicht eins zu eins aber ich finde man spürt den Unterschied.

Der DRCV Dämpfer ist wesentlich linearer und zwar über den gesamten Federbereich. Auch wirkt der Hinterbau weniger "wippend" (kann aber auch von der etwas anderen Geometrie des Remedy her kommen).

Das Ansprechverhalten ist um einiges feinfühliger. Insgesamt scheint mir der DRCV Dämpfer eine grosse Verbesserung zu sein. Man hat das Gefühl das Hinterrad klebt noch mehr am Boden.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (29. November 2010)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> hat eig zufällig schon jemand mal einen direkten vergleich vom 2008/09er modell zum 2010/11er modell mit diesem neuartigen dämpfer???
> 
> Bekomme nun ungewollt was neues, denk ich.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Hey Martin, wieso bekommst denn ungewollt was neues? Garantie?
Also mein Kumpel hat ein 2008er remedy und ich ein 2010er. Meiner Meinung nach is der Unterschied folgendermaßen:
Also der Däpfer beim 2010er is schon toll, allerdings nur, wenn man aus der Marathon/All Mountain Ecke richtung remedy kommt. Der Dämpfer wippt kaum, du kannst ihn eigentlich immer ohne Propedal fahren und wenn schläge kommen, dann dämpft er, wie er soll!? Allerdings kommt dir das ganze ziemlich straff vor, wenn Du vom normalen rp2 XV kommst. Bei schnellen Schlägen gerade in schnellen abwärtspassagen wirkt meiner Meinung nach der Dämpfer irgendwie überfordert und es fehlt einfach das plushe, dieses jeder harte schlag wird weggesaugt. Also insgesamt schluckt der DRCV Dämpfer die gleichen schläge, aber eben nicht so soft. Ich bin deswegen auf nen DHX-Air umgestiegen und glücklich.


----------



## Trasher_one (30. November 2010)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Hey Martin, wieso bekommst denn ungewollt was neues? Garantie?
> Also mein Kumpel hat ein 2008er remedy und ich ein 2010er. Meiner Meinung nach is der Unterschied folgendermaßen:
> Also der Däpfer beim 2010er is schon toll, allerdings nur, wenn man aus der Marathon/All Mountain Ecke richtung remedy kommt. Der Dämpfer wippt kaum, du kannst ihn eigentlich immer ohne Propedal fahren und wenn schläge kommen, dann dämpft er, wie er soll!? Allerdings kommt dir das ganze ziemlich straff vor, wenn Du vom normalen rp2 XV kommst. Bei schnellen Schlägen gerade in schnellen abwärtspassagen wirkt meiner Meinung nach der Dämpfer irgendwie überfordert und es fehlt einfach das plushe, dieses jeder harte schlag wird weggesaugt. Also insgesamt schluckt der DRCV Dämpfer die gleichen schläge, aber eben nicht so soft. Ich bin deswegen auf nen DHX-Air umgestiegen und glücklich.



Hi, 
zu dem Thema äußere ich mich vorerst nicht, da ich noch kein neues hab 
ich wünsch mir schon die ganze zeit einen Dämpfer, der ne Druckstufendämpfung  hat also straffer und federweg sinnvoll ausnutzten. aber da bin ich bisher bei keinen FOX dämpfer überzeugt worden. (= Dämpfer ohne Druckstufe für mich)
werd demnächst mal eine neueres probefahrn. aber durch die 150er gabel wird der subjektive eindruck gleich auf deutlich anders ausfallen. denk ich mal. 
Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (30. November 2010)

versuch mal Manitou Evolver 

braucht wer einen stabilen und leichten Bash, so wie das hier? Irgendwer hatte da mal hier gefragt, ich weiß aber nicht mehr wer, hatte mein Postfach leergemacht und ohne Nachzudenken alles gelöscht, weiß nur noch das es ein Remedyfahrer war...






 (ist schon ne sehr stabilie Ausführung)


----------



## Markpa (7. Dezember 2010)

An die Stahlfederfraktion hier...

Wie verhalten sich Eure Dämpfer bei hohen Drops. Mein RP23 schlägt z. T. heftig durch. 
Jetzt bin ich die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich hierfür einen DHX Stahl holen soll.

Jetzt ist es aber so, dass man High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe nur beim RC4 einstellen kann. Dieser ist natürlich heftig teuer. Wie sieht es mit den DHX Modellen aus, Piggy Peg usw.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## schens (7. Dezember 2010)

Wie hoch ist ein "hoher" Drop?


----------



## Markpa (7. Dezember 2010)

70 cm aufwärts.


----------



## sramx9 (7. Dezember 2010)

ins Flat ? 70 cm in die Schräge dürfte ja nun gar kein Problem darstellen. Selbst ins Flat eigentlich nicht - wenn du nicht ganz so "kräftig" bist.
Ich dachte jetzt kommen 2m Drops.
Habe meinen RP2 noch nie zum DUrchschlagen gebracht. Trotz ca. 115kg brutto.


----------



## Markpa (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja ins Flatt. Ich habe hier bei mir auf der Hausrunde eine Dropbatterie mit 4 Sprüngen von 70-100 cm. Alte schnell gefahren. Bei mindestens 2 davon schlägst durch. Fahre bei ca. 80 Kilo 150psi im Rp  im 23 2009er Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (8. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch ganz einfach: Mehr Luft in den Fox pumpen, dann schlägt er nicht durch.

Meinen RP habe ich auch noch nie durchgeschlagen.


----------



## Markpa (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja genau! Das ich da selbst nicht drauf gekommen bin?! 

Da ich das sensible Ansprechverhalten nicht zum Teufel pumpen möchte, suche ich ja nach einer Lösung die beides verbindet. Mehr als 150psi will ich genau aus diesem Grund nicht fahren, oder knallt Ihr alle 250psi in Eure Dämpfer, bei 80kg?


----------



## sramx9 (8. Dezember 2010)

Es springt auch nicht jeder mit dem Bike 1m ins Flat


----------



## Markpa (8. Dezember 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Es springt auch nicht jeder mit dem Bike 1m ins Flat



RISCHTISCH! Deswegen ja die Frage an die Hammer-Hardcore Stahlfraktion. Für die sind solche Hopser ja an der Tagesordnung 

Also... wiesieht es da aus?


----------



## Rischar (8. Dezember 2010)

Okay, ich denke heute nicht so gut 

(Auch wenn's keine Stahldämpfer ist) Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir den Vivid Air eingebaut.


----------



## Gary Jr. (10. Dezember 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Ja ins Flatt. Ich habe hier bei mir auf der Hausrunde eine Dropbatterie mit 4 Sprüngen von 70-100 cm. Alte schnell gefahren. Bei mindestens 2 davon schlägst durch. Fahre bei ca. 80 Kilo 150psi im Rp  im 23 2009er Modell.




150 psi ist auch zu wenig. schau mal auf der trek-homepage, die haben irgendwo eine empfehlung... ich fahre bei 70-75 mit 170 (was der trek-empfehlung in etwa entspricht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)


----------



## Markpa (10. Dezember 2010)

Ja, beim drcv. Nicht aber beim rp23 vom 09 er modell


----------



## Gary Jr. (10. Dezember 2010)

oh, sorry, das habe ich übersehen


----------



## schens (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke auch mit einem Coil-Dämpfer wird sich das kaum vermeiden lassen, da diese in der Regel weniger progresiv sind als Air-Dämpfer. Sicher kann bei einem DHX 5 der Duchchlagwiederstand eingestellt werden. Allerdings hat das auch Einfluss auf das Ansprechverhalten. Imho wäre es sinnvoller den vier Drops ne gescheite Landung zu verpassen, als Geld auszugeben, Mehrgewicht in Kauf zu nehmen und letztlich wieder im Flat zu landen. Selbst wenn es nicht mehr durch schlägt hat ne smoothe Landung deutlich mehr Style und schont das HR


----------



## noBrain-noPain (11. Dezember 2010)

eine mögliche Alternative wäre auch der DHX-Air  oder vergleichbares. Beim DHX-Air kannst übers Piggy-Pag die Progression einstellen und hast zusätzlich noch einen Durchschlagschutz den Du einstellen kannst (Bottom out).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (12. Dezember 2010)

Morgen leute!

Ich sollt jez mal den rp2 dämpfer meines R7 servicieren, hat das schon jemand selber gemacht? und kommt man mit dieser anleitung zurecht? muss man auf irgendetwas besonders achten?

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...ls/07/ger/d_mpfers/air_sleeve_maintenance.htm


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Dezember 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> Morgen leute!
> 
> Ich sollt jez mal den rp2 dämpfer meines R7 servicieren, hat das schon jemand selber gemacht? und kommt man mit dieser anleitung zurecht? muss man auf irgendetwas besonders achten?
> 
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...ls/07/ger/d_mpfers/air_sleeve_maintenance.htm


Falls dir die Theorie net reicht ,gibbet auch  bei youtube  en masse  videos zum thema rp23 Service.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (12. Dezember 2010)

Also ich würde Dir auch das Video empfehlen. Aber is wirklich kein Ding. Einfach bissl vorsichtig sein und aufpassen, dass Du nix verkratzt und die Ringe nicht knickst. Is aber auch von Fox so gedacht, dass den Service jeder selbst machen können sollte. 

Gruß

ps: Is aber halt nur der Air-Sleve Service, den Fox glaub alle 30  Betriebsstunden oder so empfiehlt. Beim richtigen Service wird auch noch  das Dämpfungsöl getauscht und evtl. verschlissene Shims und Dichtungen  in der Dämpfung. also falls Dein Dämpfer schmatzt bringt Dich dieser Service nicht weiter.


----------



## schens (12. Dezember 2010)

woher bekommt man die neuen Dichtungen?


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Dezember 2010)

schens schrieb:


> woher bekommt man die neuen Dichtungen?


www.toxoholics.de 

@no pain ....Die Dichtungen musste aber schon jut biegen ,um die rein zubekommen


----------



## noBrain-noPain (12. Dezember 2010)

also die normalen Dichtungen und Dust-Wiper sind im *Fox Air Sleeve Kit*, einfach mal googeln, gibts überall und alles andere nur mit viel Glück bei Toxo.


----------



## schens (13. Dezember 2010)

danke


----------



## L0cke (13. Dezember 2010)

man könnte auch die Luftkammer des RP 23 verkleinern, wodurch er auch nicht mehr so durchrauschen würde, Anleitungen dazu gibt es zu hauf


----------



## Christer (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 

mal eine Frage an die kleineren Remedy Fahrer unter uns: 

Wenn ihr über dem Bike/Oberrohr steht, könnt ihr dann kurz vor dem Steuerrohr/Steuersatz noch über dem Oberrohr stehen oder kommt das Remedy Oberrohr bei euch dort auch so hoch, dass ihr an der Stelle nicht mehr über dem Oberrohr stehen könnt?


Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Dezember 2010)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Frage an die kleineren Remedy Fahrer unter uns:
> 
> ...



Was ist denn das für eine Frage? Ich kann gerade vor dem Sattel auf dem Oberrohr stehen, dann passt kein Finger zwischen meinem Schritt und dem Oberrohr. Vor dem Steuersatz geht nichts mehr. Aber ich fahre auch bei 1.73m einen 19.5er Rahmen.


----------



## Christer (20. Dezember 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Frage? Ich kann gerade vor dem Sattel auf dem Oberrohr stehen, dann passt kein Finger zwischen meinem Schritt und dem Oberrohr. Vor dem Steuersatz geht nichts mehr. Aber ich fahre auch bei 1.73m einen 19.5er Rahmen.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das jetzt kein Scherz war, was Du geschrieben hast. 

Denn so wie Du es beschreibst, könnte ich im Gelände nie richtig fahren. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Dezember 2010)

Ne, das war kein Scherz. 2009 gab es noch keine 18.5er Remedys. Der 17.5er Rahmen war mir zu klein/kurz. Es fuhr sich beschissen bergauf und mit Überschlagsgefühle bergab. Der 19.5er Rahmen war für *mich *perfekt. Ich habe nur einen kürzeren Vorbau verbaut (75mm). Ich hatte nie das Gefühl, dass der Rahmen zu gross ist. Die Überstandshöhe ist knapp, aber sie reicht aus. Aber ich steige auch nur vor dem Sattel ab und nicht vor oder auf dem Steuersatz.


----------



## Christer (20. Dezember 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ne, das war kein Scherz. 2009 gab es noch keine 18.5er Remedys. Der 17.5er Rahmen war mir zu klein/kurz. Es fuhr sich beschissen bergauf und mit Überschlagsgefühle bergab. Der 19.5er Rahmen war für *mich *perfekt. Ich habe nur einen kürzeren Vorbau verbaut (75mm). Ich hatte nie das Gefühl, dass der Rahmen zu gross ist. Die Überstandshöhe ist knapp, aber sie reicht aus. Aber ich steige auch nur vor dem Sattel ab und nicht vor oder auf dem Steuersatz.



Danke für deine Info. 

Ich persönlich könnte so nicht fahren. Wir reden hier ja auch nicht vom absteigen, sondern vom anhalten. Ich steige nicht jedes mal vom Bike ab, wenn ich anhalte, sondern stehe dann über dem Oberrohr. Ich persönlich hätte bei deiner Größe selbst ein 17,5er Remedy für grenzwertig gehalten. (Es wäre mir etwas zu groß und niemals zu klein). Aber das soll ja hier nicht das Thema sein. 

Aber eine schöne Webseite über eine wunscherschöne Gegend hast Du. Wenn Du in dieser Gegend mit dem Bike in der Größe zurechtkommst, dann muss es ja passen. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Dezember 2010)

Salue Snoopy,

ich fahre jetzt schon gute 2 Jahre mit dem Remedy im Jura und den Alpen rum. Auf der Uhr hat es ca. 6000km. Wenn der Rahmen nicht für mich passen würde, dann hätte ich "das Problem" eines für andere zu grossen Rahmens erfolgreich verdrängt. Nein, für mich passt es und ich steige nicht nur ab sondern halte auch zwischendurch an. Noch nie hatte ich mir die Kronjuwelen angeschlagen, oder ähnliches. Das macht eben der Reiz des Remedys aus. Der eine heizt im Bikepark mit 185cm und 17.5er Grösse und der andere fährt ausgiebige Touren mit 173cm und 19.5er Grösse. Ausserdem Länge läuft. Es ist viel stabiler im Fahrverhalten im Downhill, als ein kurzer Rahmen.

By the way, ich nenne auch ein Top Fuel mein eigen. Das hat eine 18.5er Grösse. Das ist sportlich gestreckt. Wenn ich dann wieder aufs Remedy umsteige, dann kommt es mir fast wie ein Hollandrad vor, so eine aufrechte Sitzposition habe ich dort.


----------



## thomas.h (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
wer von euch hat zum Radeln immer einen 22er Schlüssel mit? 
Ich bis jetzt noch nicht, hätte es aber tun solln!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (26. Dezember 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer von euch hat zum Radeln immer einen 22er Schlüssel mit?
> Ich bis jetzt noch nicht, hätte es aber tun solln!
> 
> Grüße



erzähl!


----------



## thomas.h (26. Dezember 2010)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> erzähl!



Ich fahr den ganzen Sommer mit einem Schaltauge im Rucksack herum und bin erst heute draufgekommen, dass ich einen 22er Gabelschlüssel brauche, um es zu wechseln 
Find ich etwas dämlich gemacht. Überall wird am Rad Gewicht gespart, dafür kann ich dieses schwere, klobige Ding überall mitschleppen...


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt. Jetzt wo du es erwähnst .......

Braucht einer noch ein Schaltauge für ein 2009er Remi ?
Habe 2 hier rumliegen. Denke 1 reicht.


----------



## Houschter (28. Dezember 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> wer von euch hat zum Radeln immer einen 22er Schlüssel mit?



Hab genau aus dem Grund nen alten Universal-Fahrradschlüssel mit nem 22er dabei. Iss so ein Blechstanzteil, das man früher in den Satteltäschchen von Oma's Damenrad gefunden hat!


----------



## Remedy8 (29. Dezember 2010)

Servus miteinander!

Hat schon jemand hier mit dem Gedanken gespielt, das Remedy mit ner Rohloff Speedhub auszurüsten?

Bin schwer am Überlegen, allerdings ist der ABP wohl ein wichtiger Aspekt...

Denkt Ihr, dass würde funktionieren?

DANKE für Eure Antworten!

MfG und guten Rutsch

Stühli


----------



## noBrain-noPain (29. Dezember 2010)

willst Du wirklich dein sensibles und gutes Fahrwerk mit einem plus von über einem Kilo ungefederter Masse beglücken? außerdem glaube ich, dass weder die Sitzstrebe noch die Kettenstrebe wirklich dafür ausgelegt ist, das Drehmoment abzustützen, was aber meiner Meinung nach eher irrelevant ist, da ich Punkt 1 für viel gewichtiger halte!


----------



## thomas.h (29. Dezember 2010)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> willst Du wirklich dein sensibles und gutes Fahrwerk mit einem plus von über einem Kilo ungefederter Masse beglücken? außerdem glaube ich, dass weder die Sitzstrebe noch die Kettenstrebe wirklich dafür ausgelegt ist, das Drehmoment abzustützen, was aber meiner Meinung nach eher irrelevant ist, da ich Punkt 1 für viel gewichtiger halte!


1kg ists nicht, du musst ja Nabe, Schaltung,... abziehen. Dann bewegt sichs im Rahmen vom Downhillreifen mit Schlauch auf stabiler Felge, wie ichs derzeit fahre (n muss).

Trek hat mir dazu geschrieben:
"das ABP System an unserem Hinterbau ist mit einer Rohloffnabe nicht kompatibel.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Ihr Trek Team"

Jedoch fährt der Stone von den Bikehikern eine Rohloff am Remedy und hat ziemlich geschwärmt!

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## noBrain-noPain (29. Dezember 2010)

hmm, naja, also laut meiner rechnung mit ner normalen Nabe, kassette und schlatwerk hat ne nackige rohloff nabe (da müsste eigentlich noch die schaltbox und n ritzel dazu) immernoch 770g mehr gewicht und dass halt an der ungünstigsten stelle. Das is halt alles masse, die beim enfedern beschleunigt und wieder gebremst werden muss. und es ist ja nicht so, dass man wenn man sich ne coladose reinsteckt nicht mehr so schwere reifen braucht. eher das gegenteil ist der fall. also man hört auch von fahrern mit Rohlofffuly, dass sie tendenziell mehr durchschläge haben, weil ein schwerer hinterbau eben auch schlechter einem schnellen schlag ausweichen kann. 
so, jetzt genug off topic, is glaub mitlerweile eh mehr ne Glaubensfrage so wie Liteville oder nicht! 
ich denke technisch könnte es schon funktionieren, aber die streben sind eben nicht dafür ausgelegt und man muss eben irgendwo das stützmoment einleiten und das ist dann ein sprung im momentenverlauf an einer stelle, an ders nicht vorgesehen ist.


----------



## thomas.h (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
natürlich ists mehr Gewicht. Aber ich sehe nicht die riesige Dramatik. Wenn ich Downhillreifen mit Downhillschläuchen fahre, dann hab ich auch schnell die 700gr an zusätzlichen Gewicht im Vergleich zum Fat Albert beisammen - und da schreit niemand von wegen ungefederter Masse.

Aber natürlich hast du Recht, die Rohloff hat ja keinen Einfluss auf meine Reifenwahl.


Und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass es funktioniert. Hier sind Fotos von Stone, der das seit 2010 so fährt: http://www.biking-hiking.at/2010/08/people-carrying-bikes/#
(übrigens ein Hammeraufbau! 180er Fox, Rohloff, Michelin DH32... )


----------



## Remedy8 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ok ok... 
Vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare! Jetzt ist mir auch die Lust an einer Rohloff vergangen, zumindest an (m)einem Fully!

Weiterhin happy trails!

Greetz Stühli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitsche (29. Dezember 2010)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> [..]Rohlofffully[..]



geiles 3f-wort


----------



## franzam (30. Dezember 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Jetzt wo du es erwähnst .......
> 
> Braucht einer noch ein Schaltauge für ein 2009er Remi ?
> Habe 2 hier rumliegen. Denke 1 reicht.


Hast Dus noch?
Würd mir vorsichtshalber doch gerne eins auf die Ersatzbank lengen.

Ist es eigentlich möglich die 2009er Hinterbauten auf X-12 Standart umzumodeln?


----------



## Mutaba (9. Januar 2011)

Moin zusammen.
Nach langer Studie und viel lesen hier im Forum ist mein gutes Stück gestern bei mir eingetroffen. Hoffentlich entpuppt es sich wirklich als die Alroundwaffe  Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte...

Danke nochmal für die guten Tips
Sorry für die schwache Quali-wurde gerade via iphone gemacht

Anhang anzeigen 201483

Gruß Patrick


----------



## noBrain-noPain (9. Januar 2011)

Mutaba schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Danke nochmal für die guten Tips
> Sorry für die schwache Quali-wurde gerade via iphone gemacht
> ...


Hey Patrick, 
viel Spaß damit!  und den wirst Du ziemlich sicher haben! 

Eine Frage noch: wieso hast Du denn den Lezyne Kettenstrebenschutz dran? ich würde Dir wirklich empfehlen, den orginalen Trek Kettenstrebenschtuz aus Hartplastik hinzumachen, da der mehr von der Kettenstrebe abdeckt und vorallem an der Unterseite noch ein gutes stück richtung Tretlager geht und da is die Strebe beim Remedy wirklich stark unter Beschuss! Stand auch mal irgendwo hier in dem Thread, wo sich dann leute, die den noch nicht hatten (gibts erst seit 2010), mit Kabelbindern beholfen haben.

Gruß


----------



## Mutaba (9. Januar 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Hey Patrick,
> viel Spaß damit!  und den wirst Du ziemlich sicher haben!
> 
> Eine Frage noch: wieso hast Du denn den Lezyne Kettenstrebenschutz dran? ich würde Dir wirklich empfehlen, den orginalen Trek Kettenstrebenschtuz aus Hartplastik hinzumachen, da der mehr von der Kettenstrebe abdeckt und vorallem an der Unterseite noch ein gutes stück richtung Tretlager geht und da is die Strebe beim Remedy wirklich stark unter Beschuss! Stand auch mal irgendwo hier in dem Thread, wo sich dann leute, die den noch nicht hatten (gibts erst seit 2010), mit Kabelbindern beholfen haben.
> ...



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, habe ich das gestern beim Abhohlen des Bikes gar nicht so gemerkt. Mein Händler hat das Ding also selbstständig dran gemacht. Wenn es da was orginales von Trek gibt, wäre das natürlich eleganter gewesen. Problem ist, dass mein Dealer eine Stunde Autofahrt weg ist....also eher nichts mit mal kurz hinfahren und fragen/tauschen. Meinst Du der Trek Kettenstrebenschutz ist wesentlich besser?
Nunja zum fahren sollte auch meiner erstmal reichen.
Gruss
Patrick


----------



## ToniTaste (9. Januar 2011)

Würde Dir auch den Trek Kettenstrebenschutz empfehlen, oder alternativ nochmal einen Stück von einem zweiten Neopren vorne Richtung Kettenblatt dran machen, sonst sind an der Stelle sehr schnell ziemlich starke Macken drin...

Und Glückwunsch zum Bike  Wirst garantiert viel Spass damit haben.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (9. Januar 2011)

also der Orginal-Kettenstrebenschutz sieht so aus und da musst ja nicht zum Händler fahren, der wiegt ja nicht wirklich viel, den kann er Dir ja auch schicken. 






Fahren kannst natürlich schon so, aber längerfristig würd ich den hinmachen, weils Dir halt die Strebe sonst recht unschön verhaut. Is aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Aber auf jedenfall hast da ein Top Bike 

gruß


----------



## Asphalt01 (9. Januar 2011)

Schliesse mich den vorherigen Kommentaren an. Unbedingt versuchen den original Strebenschutz zu kriegen. Das lohnt sich echt. Die Dinger bekommt man (zumindest der Händler) auch einzeln von Trek. Mein Kollege hat sein Fuel Ex auch gleich umgerüstet, nachdem er meinen Kettenstrebenschutz "erfahren" hat.
Für den Anfang deinen jetzigen Schutz nach vorne verlängern, vorne unten schlägt die Kette ungemein gegen die Strebe.

Tolles Bike! Wirst riesen Spass haben. Auf der Remedy Seite von Trek kannst du noch einen setup guide für die Luftdrücke runterladen, gleichzeitig geben sie dir auch die Einstellungen für die Zugstufen an. Bei mir haben diese Grundwerte zu besten Ergebnissen geführt und man muss nicht lange suchen um ein stimmiges Fahrwerk zu bekommen.

Noch'n Tipp: fahr den Bontrager XR4 ohne Schlauch (mit Milch) und bei etwa 1,8bar, dann hat er super Grip bei geringem Rollwiderstand.

So, und jetzt aufs Bike!


----------



## Mutaba (9. Januar 2011)

So, hab den Jungs von Rockers Bikeshop mal ne Mail mit der Bitte um Austausch geschrieben. Deren Service ist echt gut, da sollte es dann wohl auch keine Probleme geben.
Der Laden ist im übrigen eine echte Empfehlung

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (13. Januar 2011)

Servus!

Habe vor, mir eine Syntace VRO Lenker-Vorbau Kombi an mein Remedy zu schrauben. Hat hier jemand sowas schon an seinem Remedy montiert und evtl. ein Bild davon, welches er hier einstellen würde?

Vielen Dank im Voraus...

Ride on...

Greetz Stühli


----------



## nerveid (13. Januar 2011)

Wieso willst du dir das VRO System denn dran basteln? Is dir dein Rahmen zu klein? Der Lenker kommt dadurch schon ein stück höher, dann ist da noch dir frage welche größe du dir zulegen willst.
Ich hab ein VRO System an meinem Proceed in größe M, aber auch nur weil der rahmen klein ausfällt und ich den Lenker etwas weiter vorn und oben haben wollte.
Meine Empfehlung fürs Remedy, lieber etwas flacher Vorbau, fährt sich meiner meinung nach direkter.

gruß 
frank


----------



## Asphalt01 (13. Januar 2011)

Sooooo,

jetzt kommt das Remedy dem für mich perfekten Bike nahe. Habe gestern die Rock Shox Reverb montiert und heute getestet.

Gemütliche Nachtfahrt und Probe auf meinen Lieblings Singletrails.

Ich habe mittlerweile über 1000km auf dem Remedy und war sonst schon mit der bergab Performance zufrieden aber mit absenkbarer Stütze geht's doch noch besser.

Sobald es technisch wird vermittelt einem der tiefe Sattel mehr Sicherheit und das Remedy lässt sich noch besser beherrschen. Man kann das Bike wunderbar zwischen den Beinen dirigieren.

Tolle Sache so ne Stütze, glaube es war kein Fehler sie anzuschaffen.

Noch'n tipp: die Bontrager XR4 werden richtig gut, wenn man sie bei ca 1,8 bar ohne Schlauch fährt. Selbst im Schlamm noch guter Grip und der Seitenhalt in den Kurven ist wirklich gut. 

Wer nachfahren möchte: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/63273680, nette Strecke, von allem etwas.


----------



## colt73 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo! 

Ich habe gerade an meinem 2010er R8 ziemliche Schaltungsprobleme (Sram X.9, 9-fach) mit X.0 Kasette und Kette. Irgendwie springt die Kette ziemlich oft. Die Schaltung und das Schaltauge habe ich schon gecheckt, sieht beides ok aus. 
Kann es sein, dass zu wenig Druck im Dämpfer ist und deswegen die Kette springt? 
Kann mir jemand eine Tabelle mit empfohlenen Werten für den Druck im DRCV Dämpfer je nach Fahrergewicht schicken? Oder zumindest sagen, welchen Druck ich bei 90-95 kg fahren sollte?

Danke! 
Ride on!
Colt73.


----------



## colt73 (21. Januar 2011)

Ahhh, nachdem ich mal auf englisch gegooglet habe, habe ich eine Tabelle gefunden: 





Steht nur noch die Frage aus, ob ein zu geringer Druck die Schaltungsprobleme verursachen kann ?? 

Gruß
Colt73


----------



## Nocinoib (21. Januar 2011)

colt73 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe gerade an meinem 2010er R8 ziemliche Schaltungsprobleme (Sram X.9, 9-fach) mit X.0 Kasette und Kette. Irgendwie springt die Kette ziemlich oft. Die Schaltung und das Schaltauge habe ich schon gecheckt, sieht beides ok aus.
> Kann es sein, dass zu wenig Druck im Dämpfer ist und deswegen die Kette springt?
> ...




Hatte ich auch schon. Bowdenzug der Schaltung getauscht. Problem behoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yako54 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre derzeit ein 2008er Specialized Enduro SL und habe nun ein gutes Angebot für einen 2010 Remedy Rahmen. Ist einer von Euch evtl. von Speci Enduro SL (2007-2009) auf Remedy umgestiegen und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## nerveid (21. Januar 2011)

Servus,

ich bestitze zwar kein Speci Enduro mehr, aber aus verschiedenen Probefahrten mit Speci Enduros vs. Remedy:
#1 finde ich die Sitzposition beim Trek viel angenehmer, weil der Schwerpunkt zentraler ist als beim Enduro, das ist es immer so hecklastig, das war mein größtes Pro fürs remedy.
#2 Funktion des Hinterbaus ist 3x besser, als das eines SL´s, das kannst du mir glauben und der Rahmen dürfte auch weniger wiegen
#3 Der Lenkwinkel beim Trek ist angenehmer, VR kippt nicht schlagartig weg, wenns mal sehr eng wird und bleibt ruhiger

OK, dass sind drei Gründe warum ich mich fürs Remedy entschieden habe, hab auch andere Enduros Probegefahren (Spicy, Ransom, Fritzz) und das Trek hat mir den meisten Komfort geboten, angenehme Sitzposition, sehr gutes Fahrwerk (easy Abzustimmen) und zuletzt das niedrige Gewicht zum Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Ahoi
Frank


----------



## Asphalt01 (21. Januar 2011)

colt73 schrieb:


> Ahhh, nachdem ich mal auf englisch gegooglet habe, habe ich eine Tabelle gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Colt73,

die Schaltungsprobleme kommen eher nicht vom Dämpfer. Das wäre doch sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Kann meines Erachtens nur an:

- verstellter Schaltung
- defekter Indexierung am Schalthebel
- schwergängigen Bowdenzügen

liegen.

Ich geh mal davon aus du kennst die Prozedur, trotzdem in Kürze:
Bau mal neuen Zug ein. Schalthebel voll runter schalten auf kleinstes Ritzel hinten. Jetzt muss das obere Führungsrad der Schaltung exakt unter dem letzten Ritzel stehen. Wenn nicht, Stellschraube nachstellen. Danach Zug auf Spannung bringen, bis mit jedem Klick sauber aufs nächste Ritzel geschaltet wird.

Die Tabelle bezieht sich auf die 2011er Modelle mit DRCV Dämpfer, bitte beachten.

Viel Glück


----------



## L0cke (22. Januar 2011)

verbogene zähne können auch ein Problem sein....


----------



## Bubbolino (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute
ich übernehme das Remedy meines Kollegen, es ist das 2010er 9.8. Nur beim 2010er geht die Talas nicht wirklich super und da ich die DT Gabeln toll finde wollte ich mal nachfragen ob schon jemand hier ne DT eingebaut hat? Ich denke da an die EXM 150 in weiss.
grüsse
Beat


----------



## yako54 (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich suche einen Remedy Rahmen in 21.5 Zoll. Wer so einen abzugeben hat, bitte melden. (komplett evtl. auch)

Gruß


----------



## Asphalt01 (24. Januar 2011)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> ich übernehme das Remedy meines Kollegen, es ist das 2010er 9.8. Nur beim 2010er geht die Talas nicht wirklich super und da ich die DT Gabeln toll finde wollte ich mal nachfragen ob schon jemand hier ne DT eingebaut hat? Ich denke da an die EXM 150 in weiss.
> grüsse
> Beat



Hi,

wo ist das Problem mit der Talas? Ein Service könnte eventuell Abhilfe schaffen. Die DT kannst du auch einbauen, muss halt die tapered Version sein mit 15er Steckachse, die DT kannst du aber nicht absenken, falls du dieses feature wünscht...
Ich nutze die Absenkung ehrlich gesagt eher selten. Auf Asphalt, mit Gegenwind hilfts ein wenig, manchmal auch beim Klettern wenn's sehr steil wird (mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad), ist aber kein Muss.

Probieren geht über studieren...


----------



## Bubbolino (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo Christian
na da weisst du aber nicht sehr viel über die DT Gabeln, die kannst du absenken. Wenn du die EXM einbaust dann kannst du Sie absenken und wenn du Bergab fährst und die Gabel einen "Schlag" erhält geht Sie automatisch in die Grundposition nicht wie die Fox. Dt nennt das Launchcontrol, du kannst sogar die stärke des "Schlags" einstellen. Danke trotzdem für die Info. Übrigens läuft die 2010 Talas echt Sch...e im vergleich zur 2011er.
grüessli
Beat


----------



## Asphalt01 (24. Januar 2011)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Hallo Christian
> na da weisst du aber nicht sehr viel über die DT Gabeln, die kannst du absenken. Wenn du die EXM einbaust dann kannst du Sie absenken und wenn du Bergab fährst und die Gabel einen "Schlag" erhält geht Sie automatisch in die Grundposition nicht wie die Fox. Dt nennt das Launchcontrol, du kannst sogar die stärke des "Schlags" einstellen. Danke trotzdem für die Info. Übrigens läuft die 2010 Talas echt Sch...e im vergleich zur 2011er.
> grüessli
> Beat



Hoi Beat,

stimmt, die DT Gabeln kenne ich nicht. Fährt auch keiner in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Daher sind mir die spezifischen Begriffe von DT nicht geläufig. Aber umso besser, probier sie aus, DT ist ja bekannt für gute Qualität (trifft jedenfalls bei Laufrädern zu).

Meine 2011er Talas geht jedenfalls spitzenmässig, ist aber auch von Trek getunt (die haben wohl andere Schims verwendet, als die Serie). Ob das bei den 2010ern auch schon so war, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Bubbolino (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo Christian
die 2011 läuft wirklich Traumhaft, ich glaube es liegt zum Teil an der neuen Beschichtung die Fox verwendet Die 2010er ist einfch etwas hackeliger, die DT bin ich schon in 140mm gefahren, die spricht auch schöner an, ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher ob Sie zum Trek passt deshalb meine Frage. Die Fox gelten halt bei vielen als die ultimative Gabel für alles, mich überzeugen Sie leider nicht so ganz, da auch die Serviceintervalle rel. hoch sind.
grüessli
Beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (29. Januar 2011)

mountainTobi schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gern mein heißgeliebtes Remedy 7 von 2009 verkaufen.
> Es is top in Schuss und alles funktioniert einwandfrei (übliche gebrauchsspuren).
> Verkaufe das Bike leider weil ich einfach zu groß bin (186 cm). Bergab fährt es sich zwar noch immer super aber bergauf muss ich die Sattelstütze bis zur Begrenzung herausziehen um annähernd normal den Berg hinauf zu kommen.
> Der Rahmen hat ganz kleine Lackpatzer am Unterrohr aber sonst ist nichts auszusetzen.
> ...


 
Welche Rahmengröße? Wo liegt deine Preisvorstellung? Alles original Teile? Bilder?

Gruß


----------



## mountainTobi (29. Januar 2011)

Ach stimmt das habe ich vergessen 
Es ist RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 17,5. Die Ausstattung ist weitgehend gleich zur Serie. Es ist ein anderer Sattel und andere Griffe montiert(nicht die auf dem foto) Eventuell andere Reifen.
VHB: 1800 â¬
Es tut mir Leid aber entweder ignoriert ibc mich gerade ider mein pc spinnt aber ich kriege keine fotos hier hoch


----------



## mountainTobi (29. Januar 2011)




----------



## frichte1 (30. Januar 2011)

Könnte mal bitte ein Besitzer eines Remedy aus 2010 die breite seiner Dämpferbuchsen messen und hier posten.

Der Hinterbau meines 09er Remedy ist völlig krumm und ich hab den eines 10ers bekommen. Soweit so gut, aber irgendwie sind ein paar Maße unterschiedlich.


----------



## thomas.h (30. Januar 2011)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Könnte mal bitte ein Besitzer eines Remedy aus 2010 die breite seiner Dämpferbuchsen messen und hier posten.
> 
> Der Hinterbau meines 09er Remedy ist völlig krumm und ich hab den eines 10ers bekommen. Soweit so gut, aber irgendwie sind ein paar Maße unterschiedlich.




Hallo,
kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, es würde mich allerdings interessieren, was (und wie) mit dem Hinterbau passiert ist?


----------



## frichte1 (30. Januar 2011)

Nichts wildes: Bei einer Endurotour im letzten Herbst ging es einen Steilhang runter der völlig mit Laub bedeckt war. Mich hats vom Rad gewippt und das Remedy ging allein bergab und wurde unsanft an einer Schieferkante eingebremst. Folge: Die rechte Sitzstrebe ist nun nicht mehr Vierkant sondern eher 6- oder 7-eckig und das ganze Gebilde verzogen.


----------



## thomas.h (30. Januar 2011)

Ah, ok vielen Dank! 
Das is ja in Ordnung, dass er das nicht ausgehalten hat..


Grüße


----------



## noBrain-noPain (30. Januar 2011)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Könnte mal bitte ein Besitzer eines Remedy aus 2010 die breite seiner Dämpferbuchsen messen und hier posten.
> 
> Der Hinterbau meines 09er Remedy ist völlig krumm und ich hab den eines 10ers bekommen. Soweit so gut, aber irgendwie sind ein paar Maße unterschiedlich.



Also bei mir sinds unten 40mm und oben 49mm innerhalb der Wippe. weiß nicht genau, welche Maße Du brauchst! Aber wenn Du Deinen normalen RP einbauen willst, dann hast Du wahrschneinlich da gleiche Problem vor Dir, wie ich hatte um meinen DHX Air einzubauen. Passt die untere Achse bei Dir? und die Buchsen?
Oben siehts wahrscheinlich anderst aus!? 
Hast Du hinterbau incl Evo Link neu? passt dein alter Evo link nichtmehr?

Gruß Chris


----------



## thegood (31. Januar 2011)

Wie fällt das Trek Remedy aus ? Hätte ein gutes Angebot für ein 2010er 18,5 Zoll an der Hand - nun stellt sich nur noch die Frage wie groß das Bike ausfällt .

Ich selbst bin 1,80m groß, habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm ohne Schuhe, eine Torsolänge von 62cm und eine Armlänge von 61cm. Eine Probefahrt ist leider nicht rechtzeitig möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (31. Januar 2011)

Das ist einfach Geschmackssache. Die richtige Rahmengröße wurde hier schon öfters diskutiert. Ich bin 1,83 groß und komme mit 1,75" optimal zurecht. Das ist bei Anderen anders...
Aber generell kann man natürlich sagen, wenn du's lieber laufruhig willst, nimm eher einen größeren Rahmen. Wenn dagegen die Agilität wichtiger ist, lieber einen Kleineren

Leider bringt nur die Probefahrt Gewissheit


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Januar 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Geschmackssache. Die richtige Rahmengröße wurde hier schon öfters diskutiert. Ich bin 1,83 groß und komme mit 1,75" optimal zurecht. Das ist bei Anderen anders...
> Aber generell kann man natürlich sagen, wenn du's lieber laufruhig willst, nimm eher einen größeren Rahmen. Wenn dagegen die Agilität wichtiger ist, lieber einen Kleineren
> 
> Leider bringt nur die Probefahrt Gewissheit



Muss ich voll zustimmen, ich fahre bei 180 nen 19,5 mit kurzem Vorbau
und ist perfekt für mich!!


----------



## thomas.h (31. Januar 2011)

Und ich fahr bei der gleichen Größe ein S und bin sehr zufrieden!

Du kannsts dir also aussuchen


----------



## thegood (31. Januar 2011)

Ok, die Frage hat sich nun dahingehend erledigt, dass ich zugeschlagen habe 

Hoffen wir das mein neues Remedy 7 aus 2010 passt


----------



## mw01 (31. Januar 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Ok, die Frage hat sich nun dahingehend erledigt, dass ich zugeschlagen habe
> 
> Hoffen wir das mein neues Remedy 7 aus 2010 passt




Davon kannst du ausgehen!


----------



## Tambosie (1. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre bei 1,80 Körpergröße auch das 19,5 von 2009.
Im Moment habe ich noch den original Vorbau mit 75mm länge.
Will aber auf einen kürzeren wechseln und überlege ob 40 oder 60 passieger wäre.
Was habt ihr denn so für Erfahrungen mit euren unterschiedlichen Vorbauten gemacht?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (1. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr nen 50mm an nem 19,5 Rahmen passt perfekt


----------



## sramx9 (1. Februar 2011)

60mm an nem 19`5er und nen Ticken zu kurz.
Werde wohl auf 70mm gehen. 
Ist der originale von 2009 nicht 80mm ?


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. Februar 2011)

Ja ich habe nen 60mm Vorbau hab vorhin nochmal nachgemessen


----------



## ProBiker100 (1. Februar 2011)

Bitte tut mir den Gefallen und macht da einmal mit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.marketing-mainz.de/bayer/

Danke und das nächste Mal gibts wieder Biker-affinere Themen ;-)


----------



## Markpa (1. Februar 2011)

ProBiker100 schrieb:


> Bitte tut mir den Gefallen und macht da einmal mit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was soll der Sch***?

Total am Thema vorbei von einem Mitglied das hier noch gast nicht aktiv war. Ätzend


----------



## Deleted 142482 (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo Kollegen/innen

Habe ein Remedy 9 2008 mit FLOAT Gabel und Dämpfer.

Fahr im ganzen nicht sehr viel damit und glaube nicht das es nötig ist die Gabel und den Dämpfer ins Service zu schicken. 
Da ist der Intervall von einem Jahr doch etwas zu übertrieben ?!?

mfg Klaus


----------



## noBrain-noPain (1. Februar 2011)

also das mit den Service intervallen würde ich nicht so ernst sehen. solange dein Dämpfer noch dämpft und nicht schmatzt würde ich den nicht servicen lassen. Falls er mal Luft verlieren sollte, dann kannst selbst die Dichtungen tauschen, is nicht wild. und bei der gabel würde ich mir auch keine sorgen machen, solang sie so funktioniert, wie sie soll.


----------



## nerveid (2. Februar 2011)

Genau! solange du nicht das gefühl hast, dass es schmatzt und kracht  vorne und hinten, würde ich, vorallem bei fox, keinen service machen.  Die sind immerhin mit die teuersten was service angeht


----------



## paul.lahner (2. Februar 2011)

never change a running system........


----------



## thegood (3. Februar 2011)

Wie habt ihr am Remedy ( bei mir das 7er ) die Bremsgriffe montiert ? Weiter außen als die Schaltung oder weiter innen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindy R8 (3. Februar 2011)

Hi,

habe sie immer innerhalb der Schalthebel montiert, da so der Hebel ausgenützt wird und ich so nur einen Finger zum bremsen brauche!!


----------



## EL_BOB (3. Februar 2011)

Ich hab den BooBar von 780 auf 740 mm gekürzt. Da ist jetzt so wenig Platz, dass ich jetzt Matchmaker montiert hab um mit den  Ergon GA1 Griffen noch weit genug mit den Bremshebeln rein zu kommen


----------



## Bubbolino (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute
ich habe ein Trek Remedy 9.8 mit eingebauter XT Kurbel mit Shimano BB30 Lagern mit ø25 für die Kurbel. Nun möchte ich eigentlich die neue Sram X.0 einbauen, frage mich aber ob das einfach so geht, da Sram ja ein anderes Innenlager hat. Hat sowas schon jemand gemacht, oder ist der Wellendurchmesser bei Sram anders oder sollte es funktionieren?
Auf dem Remedy 9.9 ist die XX montiert, ich weiss nur nicht ob das mit den Standardlagern montiert ist.
grüsse


----------



## EL_BOB (3. Februar 2011)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/truvativ-x0-10-speed-crankset

lad dir mal die pdf runter. Da steht das ein BB30 Innenlager verbaut ist... sollte also passen


----------



## Bubbolino (3. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Link, da war ich aber schon. Laut div. Shops hat Sram bei den BB30 Kurbeln eine ø30 Welle verbaut, mein Innenlager hat aber nur ø25, es muss also wahrscheinlich die "normale " Kurbel gehen. Die Sram BB30 hat auch spezielle Lager, die passen aber nicht in meinen Rahmen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. Februar 2011)

Was kann das sein, wenn ich auf Asphalt oder auch auf losem Untergrund Bremse dann stottert der komplette Hinterbau bzw springt schnell?
Jemand nen Tipp ?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Rischar (6. Februar 2011)

Sind die Schrauben der Hinterradbremse locker?


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. Februar 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Sind die Schrauben der Hinterradbremse locker?



Ja hab ich als erstes geprüft sind fest.....


----------



## Rischar (6. Februar 2011)

Das war der erste Gedanke 
Dann würde ich das Remedy (im Stand) mal von verschiedenen Positionen aus greifen, erstens hochheben und zweitens etwas Belasten, dass sich der Hinterbau bewegt. Sollte etwas Spiel haben, fällt es auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (6. Februar 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Was kann das sein, wenn ich auf Asphalt oder auch auf losem Untergrund Bremse dann stottert der komplette Hinterbau bzw springt schnell?
> Jemand nen Tipp ?
> 
> Gruss Marco



Kontrollier das mal so, wie Rischar schon beschrieben hat und überprüf den festen Sitz der Schrauben und Muttern.

Ich tippe mal auf die Buchsen im Dämpfer... Aber das der Kommplette Hinterbau anfängt zu springen ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich 

Bremse, bzw. Beläge in ordnung?


----------



## dusi__ (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Nächsten Monat (spätestens) will ich mir ein Trek Remedy 7 zulegen.

Nur wie bei so vielen auch komme ich mit der größe ein wenig ins Harpern.

Meine Daten : 190cm hoch, 88,5cm Schritt.

Mein  Einsatzgebiet:  Einige Touren und jeden Trail mitnehmen den ich finde 

Im Urlaub fahre ich gerne in die Alpen für 1-2 Wochen und bin natürlich nur mit dem Bike unterwegs.

Zuletzt bin ich ein Stereo gefahren doch nun fühle ich mich nach was besseren berufen 

Im Stereo war die Größe 20" und ich habe mich darauf sehr wohl gefühlt.

Nach meinen berechnungen sollte ein 19,5" eigentlich mittel der wahl sein, oder?

Ich werde die Bikes erst Freitag mal Probe sitzen können daher meine frage bzgl. der Größe. Mein Händler muss ja beide größen bestellen und am Freitag da haben  

Danke

Dustin


----------



## CaptainPsycho (7. Februar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Meine Daten : 190cm hoch, 88,5cm Schritt.
> 
> Nach meinen berechnungen sollte ein 19,5" eigentlich mittel der wahl sein, oder?
> ...



Eventuell passt dir auch die 21,5". Ich hab mit 180cm glaub die 19,5" und die ist super.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Lindy R8 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich würde zum 19,5" raten ist super Bergauf und wendig Bergab!!

Fahre selbst einen 15,5" bei 177cm und 81,9cm!

Würde auf jedenfall beide Probesitzen/fahren wenn möglich!!!


----------



## Asphalt01 (7. Februar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Nächsten Monat (spätestens) will ich mir ein Trek Remedy 7 zulegen.
> 
> ...



Hi Dustin,

ich tendiere zum 19,5 für dich aber am besten du sitzt selbst drauf und probierst. Ich selbst fahre das 18,5er bei 180cm und 86cm Schrittlänge. Die Original Sattelstütze war damit ca 1,5 cm vor der maximalen Ausfahrlänge. Mein Vorbau ist 20mm länger als der Originale (100 statt 80mm). Damit habe ich schon problemlos 6h Touren gemacht.

Wähl den Rahmen nicht zu gross und denk dran auch im steilen Gelände noch gut Auf- und Absteigen zu können, zu grosse Rahmen geben im schwierigen Gelände weniger Sicherheit. Du solltest aber unbedingt eine variable Sattelstütze im Budget einplanen - damit bekommst du zwei Bikes! Eins für Touren und eins, dass mächtig bergab fetzt. Damit wird das Remedy wirklich universell.

Viel Glück!


----------



## dusi__ (7. Februar 2011)

Hi.

Danke schonmal für eure einschätzungen 

Ja ich werde die beiden auf jeden fall probe sitzen, hab meinem Bikedealer gesagt das ich beide größen testen will und nu hoffe ich das er sie am Donnerstag da hat 

Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden 

ps: noch ein paar infos zum Bike hätte ich auch gern noch:

1.) Ich habe mal gelesen das sich der Hinterbau ab ein paar kmh ein wenig Eiern soll? Kann das?

2.) Eure Meinung zum Bike sagt mir bestimmt mehr als so mancher Bericht in Zeitschriften etc. also raus damit. Ich brauch viel Feedback. Auch das schlechte rauslassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphalt01 (7. Februar 2011)

Hi Dustin,

fahre das Remedy 9 seit 6. November 2010 und hab jetzt 1'500km drauf.

Vom Fahrwerk her gibt's keine Kritik, es ist immer wieder beeindruckend wie gut das Remedy die Trails ausbügelt. Hinterbau ist sehr komfortabel und doch unglaublich sensibel. Die Gabel geht ebenfalls sehr gut - allerdings ist die Gabel beim 9er getunt und nicht original Fox setup.

Die Talas Funktion braucht man nicht unbedingt, es sei denn man möchte im Flachen mit den Rennrädern mithalten 

Bei meinem Hinterrad macht sich jetzt eine leichte Acht bemerkbar (DT Swiss M1800 Laufräder) und ich gebe das Teil jetzt in den ersten Service. Ist aber wirklich nur gering.

Schaltung habe ich von vornherein von XT auf Sram X9 und X0 gewechselt, die mag ich lieber. Die erste Kette ist nun durch.

Bisher kein Grund zur Kritik, das Bike hat mittlerweile von Staub über Schlamm, Schnee, Eis und Schotter alles gesehen. Der Händler hat aber auch vor Auslieferung alle Lager nachgeschmiert und geprüft.

Insgesamt ein wirklich stimmiges Bike, besonders für den der bergab eben gerne ein bisserl mehr mag 

Bevor ich's vergesse: zum Einstellen nimm die Tabelle aus der Trek Homepage (unter Remedy). Die Werte ergeben ein gut abgestimmtes Fahrwerk. Ich fahre den Druck der Dämpfer eher an der oberen Grenze, dadurch bekommt man ein sehr schönes feedback vom Untergrund.


----------



## Goddi8 (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen und sorry für ein bißchen off topic
Das Remedy kommt doch mit den XR4 TLRs oder? Ist da der 2.2 oder 2.35 montiert? Kann jemand etwas zu den Riefenbreiten sagen (in mm).
Wäre super!
Thorsten


----------



## Asphalt01 (8. Februar 2011)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und sorry für ein bißchen off topic
> Das Remedy kommt doch mit den XR4 TLRs oder? Ist da der 2.2 oder 2.35 montiert? Kann jemand etwas zu den Riefenbreiten sagen (in mm).
> Wäre super!
> Thorsten



Hi,

das Remedy kommt mit den 2,35ern XR4. Übrigens ein super Reifen! Sehr guter Grip und Seitenhalt, geht super im Schnee, Schlamm, Schotter. Ich fahre die Reifen tubeless, mit Milch mit etwa 1,8bar (wiege mit Ausrüstung 90 kg), damit geht der Reifen sehr gut. Scheint auch gut zu halten, nach 1500km sehen die Stollen hinten noch richtig frisch aus.

Der Reifen fällt sehr voluminös aus, ich habs nicht gemessen aber er ist sicher breiter als 60mm.

Kann die Dinger jedenfalls echt empfehlen, da hat Bontrager mal nen guten Reifen hingekriegt.


----------



## Goddi8 (9. Februar 2011)

Hi Christian, danke. 
Hört sich gut an. Noch wer eine Meinung?


----------



## nerveid (9. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab die XR4 nach der zweiten ausfahrt gg Fat Albert Evolution getauscht, die XR4 hatten im Gelände für meine Zwecke zu wenig grip auf losen untergrund (sand, Dreck usw.), find das niedrige profil fürs "schnelle gelände" bergab unzumutbar, hab sie allerdings als standart und nicht tubeless gefahren
die fat albert´s haben ggüber den XR4 einen höheren rollwiderstand, bilden aber meiner meinung nach das Optimum aus Grip und Rollwiderstand


----------



## Asphalt01 (9. Februar 2011)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hi Christian, danke.
> Hört sich gut an. Noch wer eine Meinung?



Guckst du nochmal hier:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ll-mountain-und-enduro-im-test.477801.2.htm#1

gehört aber eher in ein anderes Forum, bleiben wir doch beim Remedy


----------



## Goddi8 (9. Februar 2011)

Danke euch beiden. 

ich bin dann wieder raus aus dem Fred


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Februar 2011)

Hat schon jemand ne Lyrik u-turn auf das Protonen system umgebaut?
Bin gerade am überlegen das an meiner Lyrik im Remedy zu verbauen
Ich verliere zwar die Absenkung, aber die habe ich sowieso nie hergenommen

Gruss Marco


----------



## speedos (12. Februar 2011)

Hmm... hab auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, auf das genannte System umzurüsten. Würde aber eher eine originale Solo-Air Einheit wählen.
Hab jetzt eine Lyrik Solo-Air DH hier liegen, mal locker gute 400g Gewichtsersparniss und ein wesentlich besseres Ansprechverhalten 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne gescheite Kurbel und Lenker. Dann kann ich mein Remedy wieder zusammen schrauben... Bzw. wird der Dämpfer noch zu TF Tuned geschickt, um die Fox Innereien zu entsorgen. Dann kann der Frühling ruhig kommen, aber bis dahin wird mit dem Ragley durch den Matsch gepflügt


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Februar 2011)

Wo bestellt? Was hat die gekostet? Ansprechverhalten besser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (12. Februar 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ansprechverhalten besser ?



Also DAS würde mich jetzt auch wundern und interessieren


----------



## Trasher_one (12. Februar 2011)

So hab heute mal meinen 2011er 9er ersatz für meinen Remedy 8er 2008 erhalten.

Bin sehr begeistert. Werd morgen mal einen Fahrtest machen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Februar 2011)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> So hab heute mal meinen 2011er 9er ersatz für meinen Remedy 8er 2008 erhalten.
> 
> Bin sehr begeistert. Werd morgen mal einen Fahrtest machen.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Nur den Rahmen oder Komplettrad? Bilder?
Ne 150mm Gabel oder 160mmGabel?
Was ist mit deinem Rahmen passiert?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Trasher_one (12. Februar 2011)

Rahmen mit dämpfer. 
Fahr mit meiner 160er Lyrik. 

Schaut aber recht gut aus Schwarz matt mit bissl gold. ich wollt eig den 8er remedy rahmen aber hab ich mir nich aussuchen dürfen 

Also was mit dem rahmen passiert is, werd ich hier nicht posten. Da kann jeder seine Phantasie spielen lassen. Der alte rahmen wird auf alle fälle nicht mehr gefahren


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Februar 2011)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> Rahmen mit dämpfer.
> Fahr mit meiner 160er Lyrik.
> 
> Schaut aber recht gut aus Schwarz matt mit bissl gold. ich wollt eig den 8er remedy rahmen aber hab ich mir nich aussuchen dürfen
> ...



Na dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen
Ja der 9er 2011 Rahmen sieht schick aus


----------



## Trasher_one (12. Februar 2011)

werd morgen mal ein vorher nacher foto machen. Bei der Schlammschlacht momentan.


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Februar 2011)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> werd morgen mal ein vorher nacher foto machen. Bei der Schlammschlacht momentan.



Ich fahr morgen auch Schlammschlacht
War alles auf Garantie und kostenlos oder?


----------



## speedos (12. Februar 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Wo bestellt? Was hat die gekostet? Ansprechverhalten besser ?



Was das Ansprechverhalten der Solo Air angeht, war ich vor der Testfahrt auch eher skeptisch. Aber die Dämpfung ist viel sensibler als bei den Modellen bis 2009 und von der Charakteristik sehr nahe an den Coil Modellen. Interssant wäre noch der Vergleich mit einer Coil-Variante mit DH Kartusche gewesen...
Ich hab meine Solo Air extremst günstig bekommen. War in einem Ausstellungsstück verbaut, aber der neue Besitzer des Bikes wollte unbedingt die neue Fox Talas mit 180mm. Selber schuld 
Was auch schon einiges bringt, die Motion Control auf Mission Control umzurüsten. Hab ich bei meiner 2009er Coil auch gemacht. Kein vergleich zur Motion Control... Die funktioniert zwar auch so ordentlich, aber zwei getrennt arbeitende Druckstufen lassen sich halt besser abstimmen.


----------



## frichte1 (13. Februar 2011)

Mein Remedy hat derzeit folgenden Stand:




und damit ich was zum Fahren hab konnte ich bei dem Schnäppchen nicht nein sagen und hab mir folgendes gegönnt:




Da ich morgen Urlaub hab, werden erstmal vieleTeile des Remedy ans Scratch wandern. Was die Gabel angeht bin ich aber wirklich unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Februar 2011)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> werd morgen mal ein vorher nacher foto machen. Bei der Schlammschlacht momentan.



Und wie war die Fahrt ? Ist der 2011 Rahmen irgendwo anders als der 2008?


----------



## Trasher_one (13. Februar 2011)

Bin nur ne kurze Runde gefahrn, weils mir dann doch zu kalt war. 

Das Steuerrohr ist ca 2 ca. kürzer, was bei mir aber egal ist, weil ich es nicht so flach fahre. hab die gabel etwas kürzen müssen.
Sonst sind mir keine großartigen veränderungen aufgefallen. Dämpfer funktioniert angenehm, direkter vergleich aber nicht möglich, da mein alter vermutlich einen defekt, bzw großen service fällig hatte. 

Anfang März fahr ich nach Bozen/Meran, da wirds wieder richtig hergenommen, und dann kann ich auch berichten ob der 2 kammerdämpfer irgendeinen vorteil hat.


----------



## Inbus (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Kurz vorweg, ich fahre ein Remedy 7 - 2009.
Ich habe gestern mein Remedy in sämtliche Einzelteile zerlegt um mal  nach den Lagern zu schauen. Die Lager waren auch top in Ordnung, ließen  sich gut drehen und hatten keinerlei Spiel. Lediglich ein Lager, welches  direkt über dem Tretlager sitzt ging etwas schwer. Dort brauche ich am  Ende der Session denke ich Ersatz. 
Wenn jemand eine Adresse kennt wo man diese Lager kaufen kann würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Kommen wir nun zum eigentlichen Problem. Die Evo Brücke hat im Gelenk  zum Rahmen auf einer Seite Spiel. Und das nicht wenig. Dieses Spiel  kommt jedoch nicht aus den Lagern sondern entsteht zwischen Schraube und  Rahmen. Die Schrauben hat auf einer Seite in den Rahmen eine Nut rein  gedrückt. Auf folgenden Bild kann man die Schraube mit ihren  unterschiedlich langen Absätzen gut erkennen. Auf der rechten Seite, wo  der Schraubenabsatz X2 sehr groß ist, ist auch keinerlei Spiel. Auf der  linken Seite, wo der Absatz nur 4 mm beträgt jedoch schon. Hier hat sich  der kleine Absatz in das Alu vom Rahmen gedrückt.
Wenn dieser Absatz auf der linken Seite X1 jetzt um 10mm länger wäre,  dann wäre das Problem gelöst. Im Fahrradrahmen selbst ist nämlich noch  genug heiles Material vorhanden.
Daher meine Frage, bekommt man diese Schraube auch mit einem etwas längeren Absatz auf der linken Seite?
Ist euch dieses Problem schon bekannt? 








In der Interessengemeinschaft "Trek Remedy" existiert der Bericht auch schon, allerdings glaube ich das hier mehr los ist und mir hier ehr geholfen werden kann. Verzeiht mir den Doppelpost.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=4019

Gruß Inbus


----------



## mw01 (15. Februar 2011)

Nein, Problem nicht bekannt! (ich hoffe es bleibt auch so )


----------



## TomFu (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein 2010er Remedy 8 zu kaufen.

Habe nun zwei Fragen an Euch:

1. Zu der vorderen Scheibenbremse. Im Original sind 185er Scheiben verbaut. Ich wiege (komplett mit Tourenausstattung) ca. 90-95 kg. Würdet Ihr die vordere Scheibe gegen eine 203er tauschen? Einsatzgebiet hauptsächlich in Mittelgebirgen, gelegentlich in den Alpen und mit zügiger Fahrweise bergab 

2. Die berühmte Frage zur richtigen Rahmenhöhe...
1,94m groß, Schrittlänge 0,93m. Da wird wohl nur die 21,5 Zoll gehen, oder?

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Houschter (16. Februar 2011)

Deine Abmaße decken sich fast mit den meinen! 

Ich fahr nen 21,5er Rahmen mit 203er Scheibe vorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt73 (16. Februar 2011)

ich komme auf ein ähnliches gesamtgewicht, bin aber kürzer ;-) rahmenmäßig also kleiner unterwegs.
aber die 185er scheibe vorne hat bisher immer gut funktioniert. die ist ziemlich standhaft. 
nur die hintere bremse macht immer noch ärger. überlege schon, ob ich da die scheibe gegen eine hope m6 tausche oder ob ich gleich die ganze bremse (vr+hr) gegen eine elixir cr tausche - dann würde ich aber auch auf eigentlich überdimensionierte 203mm gehen. 

ride on 
colt73


----------



## TomFu (16. Februar 2011)

Danke für die super schnellen Antworten!


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das Problem beim bremsen hinten einfach nicht, das Hinterrad blockiert nicht, sondern stottert  werde es wohl mal zum Händler bringen.

Einer ne Idee ?

Gruß Marco


----------



## L0cke (16. Februar 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Problem beim bremsen hinten einfach nicht, das Hinterrad blockiert nicht, sondern stottert  werde es wohl mal zum Händler bringen.
> 
> Einer ne Idee ?
> 
> Gruß Marco



könnte am Dämpfersetup liegen bzw. daran das der Hinterbau wo lose ist und dadurch Spiel hat.


----------



## Inbus (16. Februar 2011)

> Ich finde das Problem beim bremsen hinten einfach nicht, das Hinterrad blockiert nicht, sondern stottert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du das Hinterrad überhaupt nicht zum blockieren bekommst, dann liegt es an der Bremse. Schau mal nach ob die Bremsbeläge oder Scheiben dreckig oder verschmiert sind. Oder du musst deine Bremse entlüften, das du zuviel Luft im System hast.

Sollte das Hinterrad blockieren und der Hinterbau trotzdem stottern, dann liegt es vielleicht an der Dampfereinstellung. Aber dadurch das der Hinterbau genau in der Radachse drehbar gelagert ist sollte so etwas nicht passieren. Daher schließe ich letzteres aus.

Gruß


----------



## Stangi (16. Februar 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So die weißen Veltec V-Two Laufräder sind bestellt und ich werde Bilder reinstellen, sobald ich Sie habe
> 
> Gruss Marco



Ciao Marco
Kannst du mir sagen, welchen LRS du für dein Remedy bestellts hast? Auf der hp von Veltec verstehe ich nicht, was ich für Vorne bestellen soll. Da wird ja zwischen verschiedenen Typen unterschieden. Ist der QR + 20mm der richtige, wenn ich vorne eine Rock Shox Lyric 2-step fahre? Muss ich da was umbauen? 

Für hinten gibt es nur die Variante mit QR 135mm.

Gruss


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. Februar 2011)

Ja vorne brauchst du die Variante für 20mm
Steckachse;-) hab ich auch bestellt passt einwandfrei.
Ich hab ne Lyrik 2009 u-turn.


----------



## luxury1712 (17. Februar 2011)

Hi Sushi! Darf ich raten, Avid Elixir? Das Stotterproblem hatte ich vorne und hinten. Waren bei meinen 203er Scheiben Dickenunterschiede an der Bremsfläche und war nur durch andere Scheiben behoben. Fahre jetzt Hope Scheiben und gut ist. Fühlte sich bei mir wie ABS an, d.h. pulsieren am Hebel und fast keine Wirkung.


----------



## colt73 (17. Februar 2011)

@luxury1712: echt? du fährst hope scheiben auf der elixir? welche elixir hast du und welche hope scheiben mit welchem durchmesser sind da jetzt dran? 

wenn das wirklich so viel besser ist, teste ich das auch.


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. Februar 2011)

Ja stimmt Avid elixir;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxury1712 (17. Februar 2011)

@colt73: Hab eine Elixir R mit v u. h 203 Hope Floating Scheiben (schwimmend Alu/Stahl). Ob die besser sind als die Originalen weiß ich nicht aber meine Originalscheiben waren wie schon beschrieben von Anfang an Schrott. Muss dazusagen dass ich damit noch keine Langzeiterfahrung habe und das ganze erst seit ca. 300km einwandfrei funkt.. Gibt halt nicht so viele Hersteller mit 203er Scheiben. MFG


----------



## colt73 (17. Februar 2011)

@luxury1712: welche genau hast du montiert? 
die M6:  
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...o-M6-6Loch-Schwimmend-203-mm-rund::10476.html ? 
oder die M4: 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Mono-Tech-M4-6L-Schwimmend-203mm::10475.html ??

gruß
colt73


----------



## luxury1712 (17. Februar 2011)

@colt73: Hab die 1. ohne Zacken. Haben mir einfach stabiler gewirkt.
@sushi1976: Kannst bei deinen Scheiben nachsehen ob die an einigen Stellen wie eine "Quermakierung" auf der Scheibe aufweisen. Kann´s nicht näher beschreiben, sieht aus wie ein gerader Strich quer zur Bremsfläche.


----------



## luxury1712 (17. Februar 2011)

@colt73: Hab noch was vergessen. Ein Freund fährt bei der The One Shimano floating Scheiben weil sich die Scheiben dauernd verzogen haben. Wurde sogar beim Händler unseres Vertrauens bestätigt dass die sehr empfindlich sind und die Shimano stabiler und haltbarer.


----------



## colt73 (17. Februar 2011)

danke für den tipp, luxury1712. aber von shimano gibts fast nur centerlock und va keine 185er scheiben. 
werde wohl mal die hope m6 185mm, ohne zacken, schwimmend und innen belüftet am hr testen... 

ride on
colt73


----------



## ToniTaste (17. Februar 2011)

@colt73: wär super, wenn Du kurzes Feedback posten könntest  Möchte an meinem R8 mit Elixir R evtl. auch die Hope-Scheiben fahren ...

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## colt73 (17. Februar 2011)

mach ich gerne. aber noch hab ich keine und die scheint es gerade nicht im überfluss und direkt lieferbar zu geben ... und wenn dann hätt ich sie gern in rot, was mMn am besten passt.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (17. Februar 2011)

Hast Du wegen deiner Bremsprobleme eigentlich schon mal beim Händler Deines Vertrauens vorbeigeschaut? ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass es bei 2010er Remedys da öfter Probleme gab und dass die scheiben von Trek auf Kulanz getauscht wurden!?


----------



## colt73 (17. Februar 2011)

danke für den kulanztipp. 
habe aber auch schon die bremse in einer "guten" werkstatt checken lassen, allerdings nicht da, wo ichs gekauft hab. von wegen kulanz müsste ich dann wohl zum "verkäufer". 
aber in der "werkstatt" hat man mir auch schon die hope empfohlen. 
und eine neue scheibe, ne original avid, hatte ich schon getestet. hat nicht viel gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stangi (17. Februar 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja vorne brauchst du die Variante für 20mm
> Steckachse;-) hab ich auch bestellt passt einwandfrei.
> Ich hab ne Lyrik 2009 u-turn.



Wo hast du's bestellt?


----------



## speedos (17. Februar 2011)

Inbus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Kurz vorweg, ich fahre ein Remedy 7 - 2009.
> Ich habe gestern mein Remedy in sämtliche Einzelteile zerlegt um mal  nach den Lagern zu schauen. Die Lager waren auch top in Ordnung, ließen  sich gut drehen und hatten keinerlei Spiel. Lediglich ein Lager, welches  direkt über dem Tretlager sitzt ging etwas schwer. Dort brauche ich am  Ende der Session denke ich Ersatz.
> ...



Hol das Thema noch mal auf die neue Seite...

Hab heute auch mein Remedy zerlegt. Das von dir genannte Spiel zwischen der Wippe und dem Hauptrahmen hab ich nicht. Eindrücke verursacht vom Lager am Rahmen zum Glück auch nicht... 
Würde mit dem Problem mal beim Händler vorsprechen.

Die Lager bei mir sind nicht mehr so dolle. Laufen alle etwas rauh und das re. Hauptlager ist ziemlich hackelig und damit am Ende 

Wenn jemand eine Bezugsquelle für passende Lager weiß, bitte hier posten oder per P.N.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (18. Februar 2011)

Also ich hatte diesen Winter (lang is her) auch meinen Hinterbau zerlegt und bei mir war das rechte Hauptlager komplett fest und ließ sich nicht mal mehr mit roher gewalt bewegen. Hab die Lager die ich brauchte beim Trek Store in Muc sogar einzeln bekommen, sprich nicht nur einen kompletten Lagersatz und Preis war auch halbwegs fair.


----------



## Inbus (18. Februar 2011)

speedos schrieb:


> Hol das Thema noch mal auf die neue Seite...
> 
> Hab heute auch mein Remedy zerlegt. Das von dir genannte Spiel zwischen der Wippe und dem Hauptrahmen hab ich nicht. Eindrücke verursacht vom Lager am Rahmen zum Glück auch nicht...
> Würde mit dem Problem mal beim Händler vorsprechen.



Ich werde das Problem dann mal meinem Händler schildern. Mal schauen was er dazu sagt.



speedos schrieb:


> Die Lager bei mir sind nicht mehr so dolle.  Laufen alle etwas rauh und das re. Hauptlager ist ziemlich hackelig und  damit am Ende




Bei mir geht auch das rechte Hauptlager ziemlich schwer. Was mich nur wundert ist, warum bei euch allen, genauso wie bei mir, nur das Rechte Lager defekt ist. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass dieses Lager etwas Mittiger zum Rahmen sitzt als das Linke und dadurch einen größeren Teil der Kräfte aufnehmen muss.

Gruß


----------



## speedos (18. Februar 2011)

Hab die Hoffnung nach einer Alternative zum Trek Händler für neue Lager noch nicht aufgegeben...
Werd mal weiter recherchieren 

Ein Grund für den höheren Verschleiß des Hauptlagers auf der re. Seite ist auch mit Sicherheit die alte Kettengrütze.
Das HollowTech Lager re. war auch vorzeitig am Ende


----------



## sramx9 (19. Februar 2011)

Scheint aber ja eine echte Schwachstelle zu sein.
Ich habe ja letzten Sommer die Lager tauschen lassen.
Weiß aber nicht mehr ob links oder rechts. 
Ich glaube aber links. ( wenn man draufsitzt )

@ inbus - wieso schaut die Achse von dem Lager links eigentlich so weit raus ???


Mal so in den Raum geworfen.
*Hat einer von euch noch ein Bontrager Hinterrad rumliegen ???*
Meins kann leider nicht mehr zentriert werden und ich bräuchte noch eins für das Cheetah.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (19. Februar 2011)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Mal so in den Raum geworfen.
> *Hat einer von euch noch ein Bontrager Hinterrad rumliegen ???*
> Meins kann leider nicht mehr zentriert werden und ich bräuchte noch eins für das Cheetah.
> 
> ...



Jupp, liegt hier rum... Würde allerdings am liebsten den kompletten LRS verkaufen.

Bei Interesse->PN

Gruß Marc


----------



## Rischar (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat hier schon mal Jemand seine Lyrik auf 170mm umgebaut, richtig? Ich habe das auch vor. Gab es dabei etwas zu beachten? Wie sieht das mit der Garantie von Trek aus? Ist das Remedy für 170mm-Gabeln zugelassen?


----------



## thomas.h (19. Februar 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat hier schon mal Jemand seine Lyrik auf 170mm umgebaut, richtig? Ich habe das auch vor. Gab es dabei etwas zu beachten? Wie sieht das mit der Garantie von Trek aus? Ist das Remedy für 170mm-Gabeln zugelassen?



Hallo,
hab meine U-Turn auf 170 umgebaut. Ziemlich einfach, Hülse rein, fertig. Vielleicht etwas Öl hinterher.
Trek gibt das Remedy nur bis 160mm frei.


Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Rischar (19. Februar 2011)

Okay. Danke dir!
Das habe ich erwartet zu hören  werde ich die Tage dann auch machen


----------



## thomas.h (19. Februar 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Okay. Danke dir!
> Das habe ich erwartet zu hören  werde ich die Tage dann auch machen




Es fahren einige Leute das Remedy mit 180mm, da geh ich auf Risiko. 
Meine Strategie für 2011: Alles fahren, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Hälts, freu ich micht. Hälts nicht - dann gibts ein Scratch


Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob es Unterschiede in der Haltbarkeit und Stabilität zwischen Remedy und diesem ominösen Slopestyleremedy von Cam McCaul ( [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW8ye_qCtz0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Cam McCaul and his Trek slopestyle bike[/nomedia] ) gibt? Das wiegt ja auch nur bissl über 12kg...  
Wenn ich sehe, was der mit dem Rad macht, sollte mein Remedy doch noch ein paar Reserven haben?


----------



## Rischar (19. Februar 2011)

Ja, ich weiß. Siehe zum Beispiel das Remedy des Freeride-Magazins mit der N'Dee...
Notfalls einfach diese Hülse ausbauen, falls die Garantie beansprucht werden soll


----------



## Inbus (20. Februar 2011)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ inbus - wieso schaut die Achse von dem Lager links eigentlich so weit raus ???



Hi, also ich finde nicht das die Achse links vom Lager so weit raus schaut. Oder muss auf der Rechten Seite vor dem Schraubenkopf noch eine Unterlegscheibe hin?
Weil das Gewinde links schließt genau bündig mit der Mutter ab wenn ich diese dort drauf schraube. Soll heißen das Gewinde schaut nicht aus der Mutter raus.

Gruß Markus


----------



## sramx9 (20. Februar 2011)

wenn die achse bündig mit der mutter abschließt passt es ja. dann sieht es nur auf dem bild etwas eigenartig aus. dachte wäre mit lagern und den muttern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruß
jörg


----------



## mitnradldo (22. Februar 2011)

hallo,
hab mal eine frage. besitze ein remedy 9 aus 2009 und wollte den neuen kettenstrebenschutz montieren - also bestellt, bekommen - passt aber nicht, kann es sein das die neuen hinterbauten schmälere kettenstreben haben? oder habe ich von meinem hänlder einen falschen schutz bekommen - eventuell vom top fuel?
hat von euch schon jemand den neuen kettenstrebenschutz auf ein 2009er modell montiert?
lg


----------



## thomas.h (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.



Ich habe folgende Frage an euch: Kann ein 09er Remedy hinten auf Steckachse umgerüstet werden? Und zwar mit der 135er Breite, mit einer Maxle 135x12?

Ich habe nämlich folgendes, schwer zu artikulierende, Problem:
Das hintere Laufrad wird ja per Schnellspanner fixiert. Auf der rechten Seite ist der Schnellspanner, der wird links in ein Gewinde eingeschraubt. Nun ist es bei mir so, dass das Gewindeteil (das früher drehbar war), sich verklemmt hat. Mein Händler kann aber nicht das gesamte Teil links nachbestellen, das ist im Ersatzteilkatalog zweigespalten: Den Teil direkt am Rahmen bekommt er, das drehbare Teil mit dem Gewinde bekommt er aber nicht! Er meinte, dass da auch nicht mehr viel zu machen sei, da Trek auf Steckachse umgerüstet hat.

Jetzt ist meine Frage: Was tu ich? Meine Naben können auf 10 und 12mm (und auf 142x10 was mir nix nützt) umgerüstet werden, kann ich da Steckachsenmäßig vielleicht was deichseln? Verbaut Trek eine eigene Steckachse oder passt da die Maxle Achse?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubbolino (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo
bei den neuen Bikes der 2011er Serie hast du beides, die Maxle Achse ist verbaut und es liegen Teile dabei damit du auf Schnellspanner umrüsten kannst, ich kann eigentlich kaum glauben dass du die teile nicht bekommst. Hast du schon mal einen anderen Händler gefragt?
grüessli


----------



## mw01 (22. Februar 2011)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Frage an euch: Kann ein 09er Remedy hinten auf Steckachse umgerüstet werden?



Nein, das kannst du definitiv nicht machen!
Erst ab MJ 2011 sind die Remedys auf 12er Steckachse umrüstbar.

Normal sind alle Teile einzeln bestellbar. 
Hab letzte Woche mit meinem Händler im Ersatzteilkatalog geschmöckert.


----------



## Inbus (22. Februar 2011)

@ thomas.h

Bekommt man die Mutter (Auf der Seite des Schaltwerks) nicht irgendwie wieder heile? Du sagst das diese klemmt und sich nicht mehr dreht. Aber du kannst doch dann von der anderen Seite noch die Steckachse drehen und rein schrauben. Oder hat sich die Gegenmutter so verkanntet, dass du die Achse nicht mehr rein schrauben kannst?
Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Teil auseinander zu bauen und zu gucken wo der Fehler liegt? Also warum die Mutter klemmt. Solange da nichts gebrochen ist muss man das doch irgendwie heile frickeln können.


----------



## thomas.h (23. Februar 2011)

Inbus schrieb:


> @ thomas.h
> 
> Bekommt man die Mutter (Auf der Seite des Schaltwerks) nicht irgendwie wieder heile? Du sagst das diese klemmt und sich nicht mehr dreht. Aber du kannst doch dann von der anderen Seite noch die Steckachse drehen und rein schrauben. Oder hat sich die Gegenmutter so verkanntet, dass du die Achse nicht mehr rein schrauben kannst?
> Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Teil auseinander zu bauen und zu gucken wo der Fehler liegt? Also warum die Mutter klemmt. Solange da nichts gebrochen ist muss man das doch irgendwie heile frickeln können.



Hallo,
dochdoch, fahrbar ist es schon noch. Ich kann von der andern Seite durchaus den Schnellspanner einschrauben, so kritisch und dringend ist es nicht - ich fahr ja schon monate so wies derzeit ist. Aber beim Festschrauben steht dann der Spanner irgendwo, es stört mich halt einfach. Das Gewinde aus der andern Seite rausschlagen mag ich nicht, weil wenn ichs dabei kaputt mache, gehts gar nicht mehr...


----------



## floom (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand ne Ahnung ,woher ich ersatzlager für den cane creek steuersatz aus nem 8er remedy von 2009, bekomme bzw. welche maße das lager hat?
danke schonmal


----------



## clemson (26. Februar 2011)

floom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat jemand ne Ahnung ,woher ich ersatzlager für den cane creek steuersatz aus nem 8er remedy von 2009, bekomme bzw. welche maße das lager hat?
> danke schonmal



cane creek macht cosmic
http://www.cosmicsports.com/


----------



## socoms (26. Februar 2011)

floom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat jemand ne Ahnung ,woher ich ersatzlager für den cane creek steuersatz aus nem 8er remedy von 2009, bekomme bzw. welche maße das lager hat?
> danke schonmal



bekommst du auch beim Trek Händler.

OberesLager: 28.6mm(1 1/8in) ArtikelNr: 							 							271111

Unteres Lager: 38,1 mm (1 1/2 Zoll) ArtikelNr:413310


----------



## blackleaf (27. Februar 2011)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen was sich beim 2011er Modell gegebüber dem 2008er alles geändert hat außer Maxle Steckachse, 150 mm Gabel und dem neuen Fox-Dämpfer? Oder anders gefragt, lohnt sich der Kauf eines 2008 Modells noch?


----------



## Trasher_one (27. Februar 2011)

da ich nun von einem 2008er auf ein 2011 gekommen bin mal die änderungen:

hinten schnellspanner oder X12 
Steuerrohr kürzer (etwa 2 cm)
Hinterbau und wippe sind neu aufgebaut (gefährdete schweißstellen sind anders ausgelet)
Es gibt auch zwischenrahmengrößen wie 18,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (27. Februar 2011)

Ok und wie hast du Veränderungen wahrgenommen, vor allem das kürzere Steuerrohr?
Ist es möglich ein 2008 in L mit einer Körpergröße von 178 cm zu fahren, kurzer Vorbau vorrausgesetzt?


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. Februar 2011)

blackleaf schrieb:


> Ok und wie hast du Veränderungen wahrgenommen, vor allem das kürzere Steuerrohr?
> Ist es möglich ein 2008 in L mit einer Körpergröße von 178 cm zu fahren, kurzer Vorbau vorrausgesetzt?



Klar bin 180cm bei 81Schrittlänge und fahr das 19,5 von 2009 passt super

Gruss Marco


----------



## Inbus (27. Februar 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen. Bin 178cm groß und fahre auch das 19,5er Remedy 2009. Die Rahmen fallen echt nicht groß aus. Ich hätte damals fast schon ein M Rahmen gekauft, weil ich sonst immer nur M fahre. Gut das ich mich dann doch für den L'er entschieden habe. Weil der Unterschied von der Rahmenhöhe zwischen M und L Rahmen ist enorm finde ich. Du kannst ja mal die Maße zwischen Tretlager und Oberkante Sattelstütze zwischen den beiden Rahmengrößen vergleichen.


----------



## Trasher_one (27. Februar 2011)

also ich hab einfach einen spacer untergelegt. dass war mir sonst zu flach. 
Ich fahre ein 17,5 mit 180 und kurzem vorbau und bin sehr zufrieden weil es auf trails so handlich und agil ist. aber bei langen anstiegen in den bergen wünsche ich mir meinstens schon ein 100mm vorbau 

eig wollte ich als austauschrahmen ein 18,5er. aber hab wieder ein 17,5 bekommen. 
Ich meine mir auch einzubilden, dass die neuen dämpfer besser sind. aber das wird sich erst richtig rausstellen wenn die temperaturen wieder einigermaßen normal sind und die Dichtungen und schmiermittel nicht so hart


----------



## speedos (27. Februar 2011)

abp Lager ist ab 2010er Bj. auch etwas kleiner dimensioniert, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.
Der Dämpfer fühlt sich bei den neuen Modellen etwas straffer an und sugeriert etwas mehr Endprogression. Aber wenn es rumpelig auf dem Trail wird, fühlt sich nach meinem Empfinden der RP2 oder der RP23 mit seiner linearen Kennlinie besser an.

Das Thema Rahmengröße wurde hier schon zig fach diskutiert und wird seehr unterschiedlich ausgelegt  spielen halt viel individuelle Faktoren eine Rolle...
Ich selber orientiere mich an der Oberrohrlänge und nicht an der Sitzrohrlänge. Bei einem Fully sagt diese nicht wirklich viel aus...


----------



## floom (28. Februar 2011)

socoms schrieb:


> bekommst du auch beim Trek Händler.
> 
> OberesLager: 28.6mm(1 1/8in) ArtikelNr:                                                          271111
> 
> Unteres Lager: 38,1 mm (1 1/2 Zoll) ArtikelNr:413310



Hallo nochmal,
habe gerade den Trek Händler hier in der Nähe kontaktiert.
Dieser Teilte mir mit das das Lager nicht lieferbar ist und konnte mir auch keine Auskunft darüber geben wann dies wieder der Fall sein wird.
Gleichzeitig habe ich bei Cosmicsport nachgefragt.
Die sagten mir das der Steuersatz im Remedy nicht im Aftermarket erhältlich ist, da er eben speziell fürs Remedy ist und sagte ich solle mich an Trek wenden.
Trek schrieb ich schon zuvor eine Email, sie verwiesen mich lediglich zu Cosmicsport.
Jedenfalls habe ich Trek nochmal geschrieben, dass Cosmicsport mir nicht weiterhelfen konnte.
Ich bin mal gespannt...
Wäre auf jede Fall sehr ärgerlich wegen einem kaputten Lager einen neuen Steuersatz kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (1. März 2011)

trek und seine Lager.....


----------



## mw01 (1. März 2011)

Apropos Lager: Mein Hinterbau beim 2010er Remedy 8 knarzt seit kurzem beim Bergauffahren, im Wiegetritt noch intensiver. 
Lagersitze trocken oder Kugellager selbst trocken??

Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte! Vielleicht hatte zufällig jemand schon das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Houschter (1. März 2011)

mw01 schrieb:


> Apropos Lager: Mein Hinterbau beim 2010er Remedy 8 knarzt seit kurzem beim Bergauffahren, im Wiegetritt noch intensiver.
> Lagersitze trocken oder Kugellager selbst trocken??
> 
> Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte! Vielleicht hatte zufällig jemand schon das gleiche Problem.



Innenlager?  Mal die Lagerschalen am Tretlager kontrollieren und mit ner Packung Montagepaste neu montieren, ggf. erneuern.


----------



## clemson (1. März 2011)

floom schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> habe gerade den Trek Händler hier in der Nähe kontaktiert.
> Dieser Teilte mir mit das das Lager nicht lieferbar ist und konnte mir auch keine Auskunft darüber geben wann dies wieder der Fall sein wird.
> Gleichzeitig habe ich bei Cosmicsport nachgefragt.
> ...



es ist ein ganz normaler tapered Steuersatz mit Zero Stack von Cane Creek
http://www.canecreek.com/manuals/Introduction_to_Tapered_Headsets.pdf
http://www.canecreek.com/manuals/Headset Tech Specs Rev E.pdf



Dann frag doch einfach mal bei cane creek direkt.....
[email protected]


----------



## mw01 (1. März 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Innenlager?  Mal die Lagerschalen am Tretlager kontrollieren und mit ner Packung Montagepaste neu montieren, ggf. erneuern.



Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob meine Tretlager die Geräusche machen.
Die sind eigentlich die erste Vermutung von vielen. 
Bis jetzt hab ich aber noch nie raunzende Tretlager gehabt.
Immer nur die Dämpferbuchsen oder Lager selbst. 

Beim Remedy fehlen leider noch Erfahrungswerte, hinsichtlich Geräuschentwicklung beim Hinterbau.

Danke erstmal fürn Hinweis!


----------



## ToniTaste (2. März 2011)

Belaste evtl. mal im Rollen ohne zu treten den Hinterbau in leicht unterschiedliche Richtungen und belaste dabei die Pedale möglichst wenig. Anschließend nochmal im Vergleich mit Pedalbelastung. Damit lässt es sich oft etwas besser lokalisieren.

Denke aber auch, wie schon geschrieben wurde, dass ausbauen des Tretlagers, sauber machen, Montagepaste etc. ein Verusch wert ist.
Gruß
Karsten


----------



## floom (2. März 2011)

Also Trek hat nochmal wegen dem Steuersatzlager geantwortet:

Ersatzlager gibts nicht, ich könne aber den ganzen Steuersatz bei ihnen bestellen.
...ganz toll Trek!
Glücklicherweise hat mich ein freundlicher User hier angeschrieben der mir das Teil besorgen kann*danke*


----------



## ToniTaste (2. März 2011)

Meine Lager vom FSA Steuersatz des 2010er Remedy 8 verabschieden sich auch gerade. Hat jemand die Maße bzw. eine Idee wo man evtl. Lager in höherer Qualität herbekommt? Sonst müssen halt doch wieder die originalen rein. Hoffentlich sind die dann leichter zu bekommen, wie die Cane Creek ...

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Houschter (2. März 2011)

Von Acros gibts doch nen Tapered Steuersatz. Bezeichnung ist AiSXE-22, der sollte passen. Nicht ganz günstig aber wenn er hält...


----------



## ToniTaste (3. März 2011)

Danke für die Info. Wollte aber vorerst nur das Lager wechseln, nicht den kompletten Steuersatz. Steuersatz würd ich jetzt nur komplett machen, wenn´s mit der Beschaffung des Lagers schwierig wird 
Gruß
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerherby (3. März 2011)

> Von Acros gibts doch nen Tapered Steuersatz. Bezeichnung ist AiSXE-22, der sollte passen. Nicht ganz günstig aber wenn er hält...



Meine 2 Remedys (2009) haben  CHRIS KING tapered bekommen.

Auch nicht günstig aber das Geld wert!!!


----------



## floom (7. März 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Von Acros gibts doch nen Tapered Steuersatz. Bezeichnung ist AiSXE-22, der sollte passen. Nicht ganz günstig aber wenn er hält...



Ganz sicher das der passt?


----------



## Skydiver81 (7. März 2011)

Gibt es den einen Internet Händler wo man nur die Lager bekommt? Meine sind nach gut 2,5jahre auch platt..


----------



## speedos (7. März 2011)

Hab den kompletten Lagersatz hier http://www.bikebahnhof.de/ im Laden bestellt. Nach zwei Wochen aber leider immer noch nicht da 
Liegt aber nicht an denen, sondern an Trek...


----------



## socoms (7. März 2011)

Ruft mal in den Trek Stores an (München/Essen) die haben die meisten Lager immer auf Vorrat.


----------



## Houschter (7. März 2011)

floom schrieb:


> Ganz sicher das der passt?



Die Daten nach schon, zumindest für's 10er Modell. Probiert hab ichs nicht.


----------



## Rischar (9. März 2011)

Kurze Frage:
Wie breit ist der Standart-Lenker am 2009er Remedy?
achja, und kennt Jemand das Gewicht?


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. März 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Wie breit ist der Standart-Lenker am 2009er Remedy?
> achja, und kennt Jemand das Gewicht?



680mm aber Gewicht muss ich passen


----------



## Rischar (9. März 2011)

okay, Danke!
Ich werd's mal auswiegen. Denn ein neuer Lenker sollte nicht mehr wiegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (9. März 2011)

Das Gewicht ist doch egal  hab jetzt nen 725mm Race face 
Drauf


----------



## thomas.h (9. März 2011)

Hallo,
der vom 09er Remedy 7 war keine 680mm breit, 660 vielleicht. 
Dafür war um etwas schwerer als der Hussefelt in 680.


Grüße


----------



## Rischar (9. März 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist doch egal  hab jetzt nen 725mm Race face
> Drauf



ja, egal nich, aber sekundär... trotzdem mag ich es lieber schlank als fett 



hmm. ich habe gerade das Remedy 2009-Datenblatt gefunden. dort steht 690mm als Breite. Das kommt mir aber auch viel vor.


----------



## thomas.h (9. März 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist doch egal  hab jetzt nen 725mm Race face
> Drauf




Gewicht ist nicht egal! Meiner wiegt 175gr, wer bietet mehr?


----------



## speedos (9. März 2011)

Die angegebenen 690 mm kommen schon hin, kann aber die Tage gerne nachmessen.
Gewicht lag bei meinem bei 366 g...

Was anderes, wenn jemand einen Trekdealer kennt, der noch einen kompletten Lagersatz hat, bitte per PN melden!!!
Wollte den georderten Lagersatz heute beim Händler abholen. Da Trek nicht liefern kann, hat man meinem Händler einfach mal die Lagerbezeichnungen mitgeteilt und darauf verwiesen, die doch wo anders zu bestellen 
Wenn das so einfach gewesen wäre, hätte ich das selbst schon längst getan!!!
Die Lagerbezeichnungen sind zwar handelsübliche DIN bezeichnungen, aber aus mir nicht erklärlichen Gründen hat die Normbezeichnung aber mal so gar nix mit den verbauten bei Trek zu tun...
Nur die Lager im ABP-Hinterbau sind handelsübliche Normteile.

Kann nicht verstehen, wie man so einen Schwachsinn konstruieren kann. So hat Trek sich selbst ins Knie geschossen, weil jeder von denen die Lager beziehen muss, die aber anscheinend selber keinen Plan haben, was da in wirklichkeit verbaut ist


----------



## mw01 (9. März 2011)

Jo, da sind wir schon zu zweit mit dem gleichen Problem.
Ich hab auch diese Tage den Hinterbau meines Remedys zerlegt und 
festgestellt, dass mein linkes Hauptlager total im Ar.... ist.

Erst ein halbes Jahr alt!!!!

Mein Händler hat mir gesagt, dass die Lager Ende März kommen sollen.

Die innere Lagerschale des Hauplagers ist ein paar Millimeter breiter und somit kein Normteil und deswegen nicht regulär verfügbar.
Da muss sich Trek schnellstmöglich was einfallen lassen, sonst wird das in nächster Zeit für Remedybesitzer unschön.

Ich möchte bei diesen Lager nicht wirklich L&S Wartezeiten haben, da die Saison eigentlich jetzt anläuft.

Ein guter Rat an alle: Da die Lager zur Zeit nicht lieferbar sind, solltet ihr die Hinterbaulager (speziell Hauplager) prüfen und eventuell nachschmieren, sonst kann's sein, dass sie während der Saison komplett steckenbleiben und ihr dann auf's Remedy verzichten müsst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (10. März 2011)

Wechselt Ihr eure Lager selber?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (10. März 2011)

also ich hatte mein 2010er Remedy im Winter mal komplett in alle einzelteile zerlegt und dabei auch die beiden Hauptlager getauscht, weil eines schon komplett unlösbar fest war  und das andere etwas rau lief! Das Rad war ja zu dem Zeitpunkt ja auch schon immerhin 7,5 monate alt, nicht wirklich viel gelaufen und hatte nie einen Dampfstrahler gesehen. 
Ach ja, hab die Lager selber getauscht.


----------



## floom (11. März 2011)

floom schrieb:


> Ganz sicher das der passt?


 
Wurde gerade ins Remedy von 2009 eingebaut und passt!
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## floom (11. März 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Von Acros gibts doch nen Tapered Steuersatz. Bezeichnung ist AiSXE-22, der sollte passen. Nicht ganz günstig aber wenn er hält...



Also den Steuersatz mein ich


----------



## floom (12. März 2011)

hallo,ich nochmal...
hat jemand ne ahnung in welchen farben die lager fürs remedy gibt bzw. ob man die problemlos eloxieren lassen kann?


----------



## colt73 (12. März 2011)

ToniTaste schrieb:


> @colt73: wär super, wenn Du kurzes Feedback posten könntest  Möchte an meinem R8 mit Elixir R evtl. auch die Hope-Scheiben fahren ...
> 
> Grüße
> Karsten




Bin noch eine Rückmeldung schuldig: Habe heute die Hope M6 in 185mm am HR montiert. Leider gabs direkt ein schleifen am Adapter, da hätte ich entweder am Adapter oder an der Bremsscheibe was abschleifen müssen. Aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung sein. Habe die Scheibe wieder gegen die Avid getauscht. 

Beim Einbau ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Bremssattel in noch nicht justiertem Zustand sich hin und herbewegt, wenn das Laufrad rotiert. Als wenn die Scheibe eine Unwucht hätte, was ich aber nicht glaube. Kann es sein, dass es ein Problem am Laufrad ist?

Ride on,
Colt73.


----------



## ToniTaste (13. März 2011)

@colt73: Danke für die Info


----------



## Lindy R8 (13. März 2011)

@colt73: 

Würde sagen die Bremsscheibe hat einen Seitenschlag, das ist aber eigentlich kein Problem!!! Durch die beim Bremsen entstehende Temperatur verziehen sich alle Bremsscheiben ein bisschen, sollte es mehr sein kannst die Scheibe auch wieder zurückbiegen. Dafür gibt es sogar ein eigenes Werkzeug, ich mach es immer ohne dem Spezialzeugs das geht auch sehr gut!


----------



## luxury1712 (13. März 2011)

@colt73
Schade dass die Scheibe bei Dir nicht passt. Hab mit meinen Hope 203ern kein Problem. Dass sich der Bremssattel bewegt kann auch daran liegen dass die Scheibe eine floating (schwimmend) ist und dadurch automatisch etwas Seitenspiel hat. Ausrichten kannst meiner Meinung vergessen weil die Scheibe innen Alu ist. MFG


----------



## Rischar (13. März 2011)

Hier ein wenig bewegte Bilder von uns - leider musste ich ohne Remedy fahren, weil die Lyrik kaputt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt73 (13. März 2011)

*@luxury1712*: Ja, schade mit der Hope Bremsscheibe, war meine letzte Hoffnung für ordentliche Bremsleistung. 
Aber das hin und herwackeln lag nicht an der Hope, da hatte ich schon wieder die Avid drin. Vielleicht ist ja doch nen Schlag in der Avid Scheibe. 
*@Lindy R8*: Habe auch schon gelesen, dass sich ein Seitenschlag durch zurück biegen lösen lässt. Das werde ich wohl noch mal testen. 

Aber sonst muss das R8 mal wieder zum Händler und der muss sich das gaaaaanz genau ansehen. Vielleicht hilft ja ne neue Bremse, oder ne neue Nabe, oder was weiß ich. 

Dennoch war die Tour heute (ca 950hm, 40km, nette Trails) mal wieder sehr nett mit dem Remedy .

Ride on,
Colt73


----------



## floom (15. März 2011)

braucht jemand den goldenen und unbenutzten cane creek steuersatz wie er im Remedy 8 2009 verbaut war?


----------



## bansaiman (15. März 2011)

speedos schrieb:


> Die angegebenen 690 mm kommen schon hin, kann aber die Tage gerne nachmessen.
> Gewicht lag bei meinem bei 366 g...
> 
> Was anderes, wenn jemand einen Trekdealer kennt, der noch einen kompletten Lagersatz hat, bitte per PN melden!!!
> ...




Hi Leute,

FUN CORNER ist der größte Trek Händler Deutschlands. Da bekommt ihr die Sachen recht wahrscheinlich. Ansonsten 

superstarcomponents.com

die haben super Taperred Steuersätze in vielen Eloxal Farben, fahre das Zeug auch und was von denen kommt ist stabil, überdauert und sieht klasse aus. Porto aus UK ist nur 3,50 .
Die Preise an sich sind auch güsntiger als sonstwo. Die lassen von Marken produzieren und für sich labeln. Schaut einfach mal.
Ich fahre viel von dem zeug an meinem Scratch (spacer, Lock ON Griffe, Pedale Steuersatz und LRS) und nehme es hart ran, no Probs.
Für deren Plattform Pedale und Naben haben die Ersatzteile, vllt also auch für die Steuersätze.


----------



## Lindy R8 (15. März 2011)

Hier wiedermal ein Foto:





Ist von meinem heutigen (ersten richtigen) Ausflug!


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (15. März 2011)




----------



## Deleted 142482 (15. März 2011)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Hier wiedermal ein Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da ist doch der Bahnübergang in Allerheiligen in Innsbruck dahinter oda  ?


----------



## Lindy R8 (15. März 2011)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> Da ist doch der Bahnübergang in Allerheiligen in Innsbruck dahinter oda  ?



Das ist oberhalb (hinter) der Rumer Alm!


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (15. März 2011)

so, nachdem ich meine sprachlosigkeit ueber das orangene ueberwunden habe, kann ich auch meine frage hier loswerden. 

gibts hier unter den remedy besitzern groessere fahrer? wie gross seid denn ihr und was haltet ihr vom 21.5"er??

gibts von dem geschoss fotos? bin selber 198cm kurz mit einer beinlaenge von 95cm... ich denke diejenigen, die sich angesprochen fuehlen kennen meine frage...


merci!


----------



## roadruner80 (18. März 2011)

Also ich bin 191 cm lang und fahre das 21,5" Remedy...  Mir passt es äußerst gut und es hätte auch noch Reserven für größere Fahrer!
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (19. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

dann möchte ich mich hier jetzt auch mal offiziell als neuer Remedy Junkie outen 

Nach langem hin und her bin ich jetzt endlich doch zu meinem Traumrad gekommen und ich kann es kaum erwarten wenn ich es das erste mal ausführen darf. Bin ja mal gespannt ob sich das Teil so genial fährt wie immer alle behaupten.

Ich werd sicher noch das ein oder andere mal bei Fragen auf Eurer Wissen zurückgreifen müssen.


----------



## herzogf (22. März 2011)

Sehr schick....Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## psychoo2 (22. März 2011)

Dankeschön !!!

Die erste Ausfahrt hat das Remedy gestern auch schon absolviert. Sehr feines Teil 

Gibt es irgendwas was auf Dauer zu beachten ist?


----------



## mw01 (22. März 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Dankeschön !!!
> Gibt es irgendwas was auf Dauer zu beachten ist?



Hmmm...?!

Ja, dein linkes Hauplager solltest du nach einem halben Jahr auf keinen Fall aus den Augen lassen, auch wenn man dann so noch nix merkt.
Und die untere Dämpferbuchsen alle zwei, drei Monate nachschmieren!!
Sonst ist mit Folgeschäden zu rechnen.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (22. März 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwas was auf Dauer zu beachten ist?


Aufpassen, dass auf keinen Fall irgendwo züge an den Lack kommen!!! und ab und zu den Lagern einen kleinen Blick widmen! 
Ansonsten viel Spaß damit, sieht echt schick aus!!


----------



## psychoo2 (22. März 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. 

Wieso den nur das linke Lager?

Die Stellen an denen die Züge scheuern könnten hab ich schon
geschützt. Genauso wie das Unterrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (22. März 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> 
> Wieso den nur das linke Lager?



Das weiß ich auch nicht so genau, bei mir z.B. war eigentlich nur das rechte Hauptlager defekt!? aber mit alle Lager meinte ich alle, auch inkl. Steuersatz


----------



## afro-dieter (22. März 2011)

Hey Boom Shaka Lagga, mich würde die 21,5'' Meinungen auch brennend interessieren, vielleicht mal n Thread aufmachen? "Virtuelle" 19'5 reichen meinem Oberkörper am Hang leider nicht aus, und 21,5 is fast ein Panzer....


----------



## Ron_Domsson (23. März 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hier ein wenig bewegte Bilder von uns - leider musste ich ohne Remedy fahren, weil die Lyrik kaputt war.



nice! Von wem ist denn der Song im Hintergrund?


----------



## colt73 (24. März 2011)

colt73 schrieb:


> *@luxury1712*: Ja, schade mit der Hope Bremsscheibe, war meine letzte Hoffnung für ordentliche Bremsleistung.
> Aber das hin und herwackeln lag nicht an der Hope, da hatte ich schon wieder die Avid drin. Vielleicht ist ja doch nen Schlag in der Avid Scheibe.
> 
> Aber sonst muss das R8 mal wieder zum Händler und der muss sich das gaaaaanz genau ansehen. Vielleicht hilft ja ne neue Bremse, oder ne neue Nabe, oder was weiß ich.




Moin!

Gestern habe ich noch mal die HR-Bremse auseinander genommen, mit Druckluft die Sättel sauber gepustet und mit einem Lappen nachgewischt, die Bremsscheibe noch mal abmontiert und auch dort und an der Nabe alles gesäubert und gecheckt. Die Scheibe liegt auf nem Tisch plan auf, scheint also keinen Schlag zu haben. An der Nabe kann ich nichts erkennen. 
Aber nachdem ich das Laufrad wieder eingesetzt hatte und der Bremssattel noch nicht wieder justiert war, lief die Scheibe wieder etwas eirig durch den Bremssattel, so dass dieser hin- und herwackelt. Wenn der Sattel dann justiert ist, schleift es natürlich . Das Laufrad läuft übrigens auch leicht eirig und ich glaube jetzt, dass es an der Nabe/dem Laufrad liegen muss. Was meint ihr? 

Ich würde gerne mal ein anderes, 100%ig rund laufendes LR einsetzen und damit ausprobieren, habe nur leider keins zur Hand und meine Bike-Freunde habe andere Systeme.... Vllt frag ich mal den Händler.  

Ride on!
Colt73.


----------



## LowlandIndian (24. März 2011)

Will mir auch ein Remedy anschaffen. Wichtige Frage für mich: Wie wichtig ist eigentlich im täglichen Betrieb die Möglichkeit zur Verringerung des Federwegs an der Front? Reicht das Remedy 7 mit ner Float oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum Remedy 8 mit ner Talas?


----------



## Inbus (24. März 2011)

Also ich habe mein U-Turn an der Lyrik bis heute nicht einmal benutzt. Ich persönlich brauche so etwas nicht, andere finden es wiederum schön wenn sie ihre Gabel traveln können. 
Daher kann man das nicht konkret sagen ob du so was brauchst. 
Sind persönliche vorlieben. Wenn man wirklich fast nur steile, ich meine richtig steile Bergaufpassagen fährt macht es Sinn, sonst eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 142482 (24. März 2011)

hab mit den 160 mm kein problem, außerdem kann ich die float ja nicht traveln


----------



## Rischar (24. März 2011)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> nice! Von wem ist denn der Song im Hintergrund?



Merci 
Der Junge heißt Umse.




LowlandIndian schrieb:


> Wichtige Frage für mich: Wie wichtig ist eigentlich im täglichen Betrieb die Möglichkeit zur Verringerung des Federwegs an der Front?



Ich reduziere den Federweg, wenn es im Auto sonst zu eng wird...


----------



## ToniTaste (24. März 2011)

LowlandIndian schrieb:


> Will mir auch ein Remedy anschaffen. Wichtige Frage für mich: Wie wichtig ist eigentlich im täglichen Betrieb die Möglichkeit zur Verringerung des Federwegs an der Front? Reicht das Remedy 7 mit ner Float oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum Remedy 8 mit ner Talas?



Wie schon geschrieben wurde, ist´s echt ´ne Frage des Geschmacks  Ich fahr ein R8 von 2010 mit Talas und nutze die Absenkung sehr oft und möchte sie deshalb auch nicht missen. Ich konnte vor dem Kauf die Float aus dem 7er mit der Talas aus dem 8er länger direkt miteinander vergleichen. Was man meiner Meinung nach deutlich merkt ist das Ansprechverhalten, welches bei einer Float einfach besser ist. Trotzdem hab ich mich für die Talas entschieden und es nicht bereut.


----------



## afro-dieter (24. März 2011)

> so, nachdem ich meine sprachlosigkeit ueber das orangene ueberwunden habe, kann ich auch meine frage hier loswerden.
> 
> gibts hier unter den remedy besitzern groessere fahrer? wie gross seid denn ihr und was haltet ihr vom 21.5"er??
> 
> ...



Selbst ist der Mann, war heute im Laden, in live viel besser als auf den sagen wir "durchschnittlichen" Trek-Bildern...

Ach ja, me is 187 cm groß, 87 cm Schritthöhe und ist für ne Mischung aus Alpen-Cross und härteren Trails fürs 19.5er zu groß, da hilft auch keine Selbstüberzeugung.

Das 2011 Remedy 8 in 21,5'', ohne Pedale 13,35 Kg, für Boom Shaka Lagga und alle andere Big Tom's:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inbus (25. März 2011)

@ afro-dieter:  Schickes Fahrrad, aber was ist das da im Hintergrund? Ein Thekenhocker aus einer Federgabel gebaut? Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Hast du davon vielleicht auch nochmal ein Foto?


----------



## Gary Jr. (25. März 2011)

LowlandIndian schrieb:


> Will mir auch ein Remedy anschaffen. Wichtige Frage für mich: Wie wichtig ist eigentlich im täglichen Betrieb die Möglichkeit zur Verringerung des Federwegs an der Front? Reicht das Remedy 7 mit ner Float oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum Remedy 8 mit ner Talas?



also ich nutzte die absenkung der gabel sehr oft. muss aber sagen, dass ich aus dem cc/ma-bereich komme und in den (vor)alpen wohne, d.h. lange (teilweise) steile anstiege...


----------



## afro-dieter (25. März 2011)

@ Inbus: Ist in der Tat eine Gabel-Tisch Konstruktion, glaub aus ner alten Totem  - Da hatte ich allerdings nicht so meinen Fokus drauf, du verstehst


----------



## ToniTaste (25. März 2011)

@afro-dieter: Ist auf jeden Fall ´n guter Shop, wo Du das Bild gemacht hast  Habe dort mein R8 von 2010 auch geholt. Super Service! Auch nach dem Kauf


----------



## herbie26 (27. März 2011)

Geb ich auch mal meinen Senf ab:

Bin seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines 2010er Remedy 7 und bin absolut zufrieden!
naja...abgesehen von einer Sache....
Musste feststellen, dass die Kolbenstange vom Dämpfer richtig mit öl verschmiert ist. Ist das denn ein Defekt oder Normal? Irgendwann steht man da ja auf dem trockenen...
vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## mw01 (27. März 2011)

herbie26 schrieb:


> Musste feststellen, dass die Kolbenstange vom Dämpfer richtig mit öl verschmiert ist. Ist das denn ein Defekt oder Normal? Irgendwann steht man da ja auf dem trockenen...
> vielen Dank im Vorraus




Scheint bei den 7er normal zu sein! Nein Scherz!

Hab auch grad den Dämpfer vom 7er Remedy meines Bruders zum Abdichten auf "Garantie" eingeschickt.
Hoffe, er kommt dann nächste Woche wieder zurück!!!


----------



## Deleted 142482 (27. März 2011)

hallo, 

meine hintere bremse (jucy 7 carbon), verursacht beim bremsen bei schrittgeschwindigkeit ein extremes vibrationsgeräusch?!?

habe die schrauben alle nachgezogen, bremse entlüftet und die beläge gewechselt ?!
früher hatte sie das nicht, doch jetzt..

hat vielleicht jemand einen tipp ?!?

mfg klaus


----------



## mw01 (27. März 2011)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> meine hintere bremse (jucy 7 carbon), verursacht beim bremsen bei schrittgeschwindigkeit ein extremes vibrationsgeräusch?!?
> 
> ...



Bremsbeläge aus organischen Material zB. von SwissStop oder den grünen von EPC Belägen montieren!
Ganz wird man das nie abstellen können (außer vielleicht mit einer anderen Bremse).

Meine Elixir hat auch extrem gequitscht und Vibriert. Ich habs mit organischen Belägen wegbekommen. Es tritt nur mehr manchmal auf.
Besonders halt bei Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## Asphalt01 (28. März 2011)

LowlandIndian schrieb:


> Will mir auch ein Remedy anschaffen. Wichtige Frage für mich: Wie wichtig ist eigentlich im täglichen Betrieb die Möglichkeit zur Verringerung des Federwegs an der Front? Reicht das Remedy 7 mit ner Float oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum Remedy 8 mit ner Talas?



Hallo,

ich nutze die Reduktion wirklich nur wenn ich längere Stücke auf der Geraden (Asphalt) bei Gegenwind fahren muss. 
Bei sehr steilen Anstiegen hilft es auch ein wenig, weil man etwas mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad hat. Wenn es aber bereits so steil ist, fummelt man nicht noch an der Gabel rum - also kommt bei mir die Absenkung eher weniger zum Tragen. Nice to have but not necessary.

Wichtiger ist bergab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (29. März 2011)

Hallo,

das Problem hatte ich mit meiner Juicy 7 am alten Rad auch schon. Dabei wurden Schwinungen von der Bremsleitung an den Rahmen übertragen. GGf. etwas Gummi zwischen Bremsleitung und Rahmen klemmen --> Ruhe. Hat zumindest bei mir geholfen. Organische Beläge können sicher auch helfen, sind eben nicht so lange haltbar wie Sinterbeläge.

Grüße,
Dude


----------



## Remedy2010 (29. März 2011)

Hi,

bin auch ein neuer Treky;-), habe mir Ende Februar ein neues Remedy 8 2010 geholt. Ist ein 19,5 bei 1,83. Bin jetzt 120 km gefahren und die Kolbenstange des Dämpfers ist auch ölig. Ein Bekannter (auch R8), meinte das sei am Anfang normal. Wie denn nu, hattet Ihr das auch? Ansonsten muss ich den Dämpfer zum Abdichten bringen.

Zum Thema Absenkung, diese nutze ich bei Bergaufpassagen In Verbindung mit Propedal --> einfach genial.

Gruß LN


----------



## nerveid (29. März 2011)

Remedy2010 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin auch ein neuer Treky;-), habe mir Ende Februar ein neues Remedy 8 2010 geholt. Ist ein 19,5 bei 1,83. Bin jetzt 120 km gefahren und die Kolbenstange des Dämpfers ist auch ölig. Ein Bekannter (auch R8), meinte das sei am Anfang normal. Wie denn nu, hattet Ihr das auch? Ansonsten muss ich den Dämpfer zum Abdichten bringen.
> 
> ...




Das der Dämpfer etwas ölt am anfang ist normal,war bei meinem 2009er auch so, also easy und cool bleiben. Das hört bald auf, bzw. nach den ersten paar ausfahrten muss man selber wieder brunoxen


----------



## LowlandIndian (30. März 2011)

OK, mit Euren Antworten habe ich mich jetzt doch für das Remedy 8 entschieden, gefällt mit auch optisch besser. Mit der Ausstattungsliste ergibt sich für mich aber gleich die nächste Frage: Das Hinterrad hat eine Shimano-Nabe auf Deore-Niveau. Finde ich bei dem Preis nicht ganz passend. Das Vorderrad kommt mit einer Nabe von Bontrager. Die Laufräder entsprechen also denen des 2010er Remedy 7. Taugen die was, was die Haltbarkeit betrifft, oder sollte man die Laufräder besser gleich austauschen?


----------



## wilbur.walsh (30. März 2011)

Wenn du es dir leisten kannst/willst täte ich die DUSTER austauschen, die sind wirklich keine tollen Räder. 
Sonst halt fahren, bis sie den Geist aufgeben. Was die anderen LR von Bontrager angeht, diese sind deutlich qualitativ hochwertiger.


----------



## psychoo2 (30. März 2011)

Welche Laufräder wären den empfehlenswert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (30. März 2011)

Remedy2010 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin auch ein neuer Treky;-), habe mir Ende Februar ein neues Remedy 8 2010 geholt. Ist ein 19,5 bei 1,83. Bin jetzt 120 km gefahren und die Kolbenstange des Dämpfers ist auch ölig. Ein Bekannter (auch R8), meinte das sei am Anfang normal. Wie denn nu, hattet Ihr das auch? Ansonsten muss ich den Dämpfer zum Abdichten bringen.
> Gruß LN




Hatte bei meinem Remedy zwar keine Probleme, dafür aber mit dem RP23 an meinem Giant Trance. Das hat jetzt vielleicht 10 Touren hinter sich und ölt ziemlich. Ich werde das ganze jetzt mal beobachten. Wenn es aufhört zu ölen ist entweder das Öl aus der Luftkammer draußen (schlecht), oder die richtige Menge an Öl erreicht. Relativ einfach zu prüfen... Schraub sobald es aufgehört hat zu ölen den Dämper auf (wie beim Luftkammerservice), sind noch geringe Mengen Öl vorhanden (insgesamt ca. 2-3ml) und die Seiteninnenwände sind leicht feucht, ist alles ok. Wenn diese trocken sind und Du evtl. auch Schäden an den Dichtungen oder am Abstreifring sehen kannst dann ab zum Service damit.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Brixton (31. März 2011)

So bin nun seit ner Zeit auch Remedy-Fahrer. 
Hab auch schon eine Frage. Welche Vario Sattelstütze empfehlt ihr mir ?


----------



## Lindy R8 (31. März 2011)

Bin mit der Kind Shock i900R/i950R sehr zufrieden, würde mir aber die Reverb von Rock Shox auch mal genauer ansehen!!


----------



## psychoo2 (31. März 2011)

Lohnt den der doch stolze Preis für so eine Vario Stütze und das
Mehrgewicht ?


----------



## Lindy R8 (31. März 2011)

Darauf gibt es für mich nur eine Antwort: sicher lohnt es sich!!!

Wahr auch skeptisch, habe sie dann doch getestet und bin begeistert. Deshalb hab ich sogar in meinem 901 DH Bike eine eingebaut!


----------



## BigHit66 (31. März 2011)

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall wenn man überwiegend technische Trails fährt, da gibt's nichts besseres. Wenn ich sehe wie oft meine Kumpels, die noch ohne unterwegs sind, anhalten müssen um den Sattel erst runter u. dann wieder rauf zu stellen, das muß ich nicht mehr haben. Bin jetzt, nach gut einem Jahr, von der Kind Shock i900R auf die Rock Shox Reverb gewechselt. Das Sattelrohr der Kind Shock bekam Riefen u. hatte Spiel, das man aber beim Fahren nicht bemerkte. Außerdem hatte ich Situationen, bei denen ich beide Hände nicht vom Lenker nehmen konnte, um den Absenkhebel der Kind Shock unter dem Sattel zu bedienen. Das ist jetzt mit der Lenkerfernbedienung der Reverb schon ne feine Sache. Nachteil könnte hier allerdings die höhere Pannenanfälligkeit sein wenn ich das Bike mal wegschmeiße, falls dann die Leitung reißt .....
Mal schauen wie sich die Reverb über längere Zeit macht, würde aber eine absenkbare Stütze auf keinen Fall wieder hergeben. Das deutliche Plus an Fahrspaß machen die paar Gramm mehr locker wieder wett.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (31. März 2011)

Ditto! Fahr seit ca. 1Jahr eine i-900 mit Lenkerbedienung. Nie mehr ohne! Und wenn, dann am Lenker einen kleinen Hebel!


----------



## HardRock07 (1. April 2011)

Hab die reverb seit drei tagen am Bike dran.
Bin auf jedenfall begeistert davon, allen Unkenrufen zwecks Service, Anfälligkeit zum trotz...
Finde, das das Mehrgewicht in jedem Fall gut angelegt ist.
Hab zur Zeit noch dazu einen Vivid R2C drin. Gewicht ist bei dem Bike echt nebensache. Das Teil geht trotz des Zusatzgewichts immer noch gut Berg hoch.

Also: Sattelstütze lohnt auf alle Fälle!

MfG Hardrock


----------



## Brixton (1. April 2011)

Wurde ne Reverb... Passt. Hab jetzt halt im
Laden 249â¬ gezahlt dafÃ¼r mit Garantie vor Ort. 
Danke.


----------



## psychoo2 (6. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Welche Reifen könnt ihr mir den fürs Remedy empfehlen ?
Ich fnde die originalen Bonträger Reifen an meinem Remedy 8 
haben einen überdurchschnittlichen Rollwidertand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindy R8 (6. April 2011)

Ich fahr den Fat Albert Tubeless in 2,4 und bin sehr zufrieden damit, hatte vorher den Maxxis Minion in 2,35 drauf, auch gut!!

Ist aber, wie so vieles, Geschmackssache!


----------



## Dude5882 (7. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre ebenfalls die Reverb und bin begeistert! Einziges Manko: die Leitung der Fernbedienung musste ich anfangs mit dem beiligenden Kit entlüften. War aber kein Problem.

Meine derzeitige Reifenwahl: Maxxis Advantage (vorne) und Maxxis Ardent (hinten), jeweils in 2,4. Der Rollwiderstand ist in Summe recht hoch, der Grip dafür auch.


----------



## EL_BOB (7. April 2011)

Wenn du niedrigen Rollwiderstand suchst dann wohl der FatAlbert wobei der mir bei Nässebeinfach nicht genug Reserven hatte. Für etwas mehr Rollwiderstand gibt's den RubberQueen von Continental. Bin sehr zu frieden damit und bei Nässe macht er ne sehr gute Figur.Schlammig darf es zwar nicht werden aber das ist nicht schlimm. Ich denke in 2.2 ist der ein guter Kompromiss aus Rollwiderstand, Gewicht und Grip...


----------



## colt73 (7. April 2011)

Bin mit Fat Albert sehr zufrieden, habe aber auch noch keinen Conti oder Maxxis getestet; und die sollen ja auch ordentlich mit Gummi umgehen können.

Vario-Stütze: Will nie mehr ohne, fahre eine KS 950i, mit Remote, ohne wär auch doof. 

Und noch schnell mein Dauerthema: HR-Bremse. Das Bike ist beim Händler und ich hoffe auf einen Austausch auf Kulanz. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn, denke ich. Bin gespannt.

Ride oN! 
Colt73


----------



## herzogf (7. April 2011)

Ich fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren den Fat Albert 2,4 " in der Schlauchversion. Bin sehr zufrieden. Selbst bei Nässe ist er meiner Meinung nach noch ok. Vorher hatte ich auch die Advantage / Ardent Kombi, da war ich auch zufrieden mit den Fahreigenschaften, allerdings war bei mir der Abrieb am Ardent sehr groß....


----------



## Brixton (7. April 2011)

herzogf schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren den Fat Albert 2,4 " in der Schlauchversion. Bin sehr zufrieden. Selbst bei Nässe ist er meiner Meinung nach noch ok. Vorher hatte ich auch die Advantage / Ardent Kombi, da war ich auch zufrieden mit den Fahreigenschaften, allerdings war bei mir der Abrieb am Ardent sehr groß....


Wie vergleichst Du die Rolleigenschaften ? 
Bei 1000hm uphill auf Asphalt doch interessant


----------



## -JG- (7. April 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Wie vergleichst Du die Rolleigenschaften ?
> Bei 1000hm uphill auf Asphalt doch interessant


 
Hab auf meinem Remedy letzte Woche den Conti X-King in 2.4 montiert 
Auf Asphalt fast ein Rennradreifen und trotzdem super Grip im Gelände, nass noch keine Erfahrung

Gruss
Joerg


----------



## speedos (7. April 2011)

herzogf schrieb:


> Vorher hatte ich auch die Advantage / Ardent Kombi, da war ich auch zufrieden mit den Fahreigenschaften, allerdings war bei mir der Abrieb am Ardent sehr groß....




Hoher Abrieb/Verschleiß beim Ardent  bei mir haben die Fat Alberts extrem schnell abgebaut und auch sonst war ich mit dem Reifen nicht besonders glücklich...
Fahre seit letzem Sommer auch die Ardent/Advantage Kombi. Rollwiderstand ist schon ne Ecke höher, aber dafür hab ich mehr Grip und einen fühlbaren Grenzbereich und bei Nässe liegen Welten zwischen den Maxxis und dem Schwalbe Pneu...


----------



## noBrain-noPain (8. April 2011)

also Abrieb war bei mir beim Albert ok, aber das is irgendwie son Reifen, der alles bissl kann, aber nix richtig! Fand den sehr grenzwertig, vorallem wenns mal feucht wurde. ich fahr momentan die Minion DHF und ardent kombi und bin bisher ganz zufrieden! Rollt halt bissl schwerer, dafür hat man dann aber auch Grip wenn man ihn braucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (8. April 2011)

Minion f - Advantage r hatte ich am Reign. Nur aut Straße berghoch zum Trail fuhr sich das wie Kaugummi... Mal schaun. Die ganzen Tests verwirren einen ja nur...


----------



## ToniTaste (8. April 2011)

Fahre Minion 2.35, vorne DHF und hinten DHR. Bin mehr als happy damit.  Den etwas schlechten Rollwiderstand merkt man meiner Meinung nach nur auf Asphalt. Ab leichtem Gelände rollen sie subjektiv sehr gut und haben auch eine Top-Eigendämpfung bei nicht zu weicher Flanke.


----------



## Limiter (8. April 2011)

Bin eher im Flachland und Mittelgebirge unterwegs, nur 1-2 mal pro Jahr in den Alpen. Habe das letzte Jahr vorn Fat Albert 2,4 und hinten Nobby Nic 2,4 gefahren und war damit sehr zufrieden. Seit 3 Wochen fahre ich die 2,4 Nobby Nic 2011 Tubeless, muß aber sagen, dass mir der fat Albert vorn besser gefallen hat. Der Gripp auf losem Untergrund war besser als beim Nobby.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (8. April 2011)

Bin selber vor Beginn der Wintersaison vom FA in 2.4 auf die Conti RubberQueen in 2.4 (beides mittels Milch tubeless) umgestiegen und will nicht mehr zurück. Der RW der RQ ist minimal  höher als vom FA, aber der Grip um einiges mehr!


----------



## talasfan (9. April 2011)

-JG- schrieb:


> Auf Asphalt fast ein Rennradreifen und trotzdem super Grip im Gelände, nass noch keine Erfahrung


 
Post doch mal bitte Deine Erfahrungen bei Nässe. Weiter würde mich die Stollenhöhe/Profiltiefe interessieren. Sieht auf den Bildern immer sehr knapp aus. Welche Version hast Du denn ? 
http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ad/themen/mtb/cc_marathon/XKing/XKing_de.html


----------



## speedos (10. April 2011)

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand weiterhelfen...

Da sich mein Steuersatz verabschiedet hat, hab ich gestern bei einem spontankauf  mir einen Chris King InSet mitgenommen.
Die Aussen angegebenen Durchmesser waren identisch mit denen des Cane Creek, der orig. im Remedy verbaut ist/war.
Die untere Lagerschale des Cane Creek habe ich (leider nur mit Hilfe eines Messschiebers anstatt Mikrometerschraube) mit 55,99-56,00mm Aussendurchmesser gemessen.
Dann beim Chris King noch nachgemessen und statt den angegebenen 56,00mm nur 55,95 gemessen  Etwas ratlos hab ich dann ich Internet gegoogelt und mit erstaunen genau diese 55,95mm als Herstellerangabe gefunden.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...t-Steuersatz-semi-integriert-1-1-8->-1-5.html

Die Aufnahme für die Lagerschale im Remedy kann ich leider auch nur ziemlich ungenau mit dem Messschieber ermitteln, dort habe ich im etwa 55,85 gemessen. Sollte von daher passen oder?

Bin jetzt etwas verunsichert und wollte mal von euch wissen, ob das so ok ist. Als vergleich wäre es optimal, ein selbst ermitteltes Mass von dem Across AiSXE-22 zu wissen. Dieser wird  hier auch mit 56,00mm angegeben. Auf der Acros Seite hab ich da leider keine technischen Informationen gefunden. Die Internetseite von denen ist ja mal echt bescheiden aufgebaut...

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26756_AiSXE-22-tapered-Steuersatz-.html

Hat denn jemand hier das Steuerrohr planfräsen lassen oder alles so gelassen? Bei meinem Ragley waren die Aufnahmen plangefräst, beim Remedy sind diese ordentlich mit Lack überzogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (10. April 2011)

Ich habe den acros und habe nix fräsen laden. passte genau


----------



## speedos (10. April 2011)

Ok... hast du vielleicht noch den Durchmesser der unteren Lagerschale im Kopf, bzw. vor montage gemessen?


----------



## Markpa (10. April 2011)

Ne. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Innendurchmesser abweichen.


----------



## Awesom-O (11. April 2011)

Hat hier noch jemand Probleme mit dem verbauten Steuersatz?
In meinem Fuel EX war der komplett trocken verbaut. Das untere Lager läuft jetzt rauh.
Außerdem bin ich überlegen ob es sich lohnen könnte das Steuerrohr planfräsen zu lassen, da ich ein mieses Knacken aus dem Steuerrohrbereich habe.
Schweißnähte sehen ok aus, Steuersatz komplett zerlegt und gereinigt. Eigentlich alles ausgeschlossenen, außer dem Sitz der Lagerschalen im Rahmen.... wenn ich jetzt hier was von Lack unter den Schalen lese.... aiaiai...


----------



## matzewaidelich (12. April 2011)

Hallo,
bin auch seit dieser Woche ein stolzer Besitzer eines Trek Remedy 7.
Habe eine Frage, was würdet ihr ändern, an dem Bike?!
Ich dachte an Lenker und so Teile..
GRüße


----------



## Awesom-O (12. April 2011)

Tu dir selbst 'nen Gefallen und pack ne Ladung Fett in den Steuersatz, bevor er dir wegrostet.


----------



## speedos (12. April 2011)

Awesom-O schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand Probleme mit dem verbauten Steuersatz?
> In meinem Fuel EX war der komplett trocken verbaut. Das untere Lager läuft jetzt rauh.
> Außerdem bin ich überlegen ob es sich lohnen könnte das Steuerrohr planfräsen zu lassen, da ich ein mieses Knacken aus dem Steuerrohrbereich habe.
> Schweißnähte sehen ok aus, Steuersatz komplett zerlegt und gereinigt. Eigentlich alles ausgeschlossenen, außer dem Sitz der Lagerschalen im Rahmen.... wenn ich jetzt hier was von Lack unter den Schalen lese.... aiaiai...



Der Versuch, jemanden zu finden, der das Steuerrohr in  1 1/2" planfräsen kann, hab ich schon fast gekänzelt... Scheint wohl eher die Ausnahme zu sein, die Aufnahme für den Steuersatz zu planen. Hab schon X Händler abtelefoniert, kein einziger hat den benötigten Fräser in 1 1/2"


----------



## Rischar (12. April 2011)

matzewaidelich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auch seit dieser Woche ein stolzer Besitzer eines Trek Remedy 7.
> Habe eine Frage, was würdet ihr ändern, an dem Bike?!
> Ich dachte an Lenker und so Teile..
> GRüße



Hängt davon ab, wo und wie du fahren willst 
eher Touren oder eher abfahrts-orientiert?


----------



## matzewaidelich (12. April 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, wo und wie du fahren willst
> eher Touren oder eher abfahrts-orientiert?


 

Hay,
also eher touren aber wenn ne knackige Abfahrt kommt bin ich auch dabei 
Vill breiterer Lenker.. oder  so?!


----------



## Awesom-O (12. April 2011)

speedos schrieb:


> Der Versuch, jemanden zu finden, der das Steuerrohr in  1 1/2" planfräsen kann, hab ich schon fast gekänzelt... Scheint wohl eher die Ausnahme zu sein, die Aufnahme für den Steuersatz zu planen. Hab schon X Händler abtelefoniert, kein einziger hat den benötigten Fräser in 1 1/2"



Das kanns doch echt nicht sein... Mein Händler hat gesagt im Zweifel würden die das machen. Vielleicht hat er das aber auch einfach nur gesagt ohne zu wissen, ob sie einen Fräser dafür haben.

Bei 1.5" ist scheinbar eh jeder zweite Händler überfragt. 


EDIT: So Steuersatz wurde plangefräst. Super Service. Es ist leider die Gabelkrone die knackt. D.h. Ab zu toxaholics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (12. April 2011)

die beste und günstigste Möglichkeit mehr Kontrolle bei der Abfahrt zu bekommen, ist ein breiter Lenker und kurzer Vorbau - dabei hast du natürlich geringe Einbußen beim Hochfahren 


ein wenig Remedy-Action von gestern:


----------



## matzewaidelich (12. April 2011)

Schikes Video, euer Hometrail?!


----------



## -JG- (12. April 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> die beste und günstigste Möglichkeit mehr Kontrolle bei der Abfahrt zu bekommen, ist ein breiter Lenker und kurzer Vorbau - dabei hast du natürlich geringe Einbußen beim Hochfahren
> 
> 
> ein wenig Remedy-Action von gestern:


 
Klasse,

welche Helmkamera benutzt Du?

Gruss
Joerg


----------



## Rischar (13. April 2011)

Danke. 
Ja, (leider) unser Hometrail. Mehr gibt's hier vor Ort inzwischen nicht 

Die Kamera ist eine Hero Go Pro - jedoch in ungewohnt schlechter Qualität, weil die Schutzhülle verschmiert war


----------



## floom (13. April 2011)

Hallo,
wollte grade mein Schaltauge tauschen und merkte dann das ich das Teil nicht mehr rausbekomm.Klemmt total fest.
Gibts nen Trick oder habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## darkrider23 (13. April 2011)

hier mal meins, inzwischen jedoch mit gescheiter - sprich Thomson-Stütze:


----------



## Nocinoib (13. April 2011)

Wie bewähren sich die Flow Laufräder bei dir, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## darkrider23 (13. April 2011)

Habe sie noch nicht allzu lang montiert, bisher bin ich aber restlos begeistert. Komme vom Downhill, von daher lass ichs bergrunter richtig krachen - bis heute ohne Beulen, Kratzer, Achten.


----------



## Inbus (13. April 2011)

floom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte grade mein Schaltauge tauschen und merkte dann das ich das Teil nicht mehr rausbekomm.Klemmt total fest.
> Gibts nen Trick oder habt ihr ne Idee?



Wenn du außen die Mutter runter gedreht hast, dann solltest du das Schaltauge so raus ziehen können. Einen Trick gibt es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbie26 (13. April 2011)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> hier mal meins, inzwischen jedoch mit gescheiter - sprich Thomson-Stütze:




Dreifache Kettenführung? welche hast und wie gut funktioniert die?


----------



## speedos (13. April 2011)

Würde aber die Leitungen noch etwas kürzen, dann siehts wirklich schick aus 

Meins nimmt auch so langsam Formen an, nur der neue Steuersatz ist immer noch nicht da :-(


----------



## matzewaidelich (13. April 2011)

sehr sehr schickes Teil .


----------



## matzewaidelich (13. April 2011)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> hier mal meins, inzwischen jedoch mit gescheiter - sprich Thomson-Stütze:




Schickes Bike. 
Welcher Lenker ist das denn?!


----------



## Dude5882 (14. April 2011)

Was ist denn das für eine Kettenführung? Funktioniert diese 3-fach?

VG Ingmar


----------



## L0cke (14. April 2011)

könnt eine Lofü von mir mit anderer Rolle sein? Lenker ist auf jeden ein Hussefelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (14. April 2011)

Ich greif mal vor. Shaman Racing Enduro Kettenführung. Geht auch für 3-fach Kurbeln. Weiß nicht wie es bei ihm ist aber mein mir läuft sie grauenhaft.


----------



## Mutaba (14. April 2011)

Hallo
Kurze Frage: Habe eben beim putzen dieses Loch an der rechren Hinterradstrebe entdeckt. Muss das so, oder hab ich da schon Auflösungserscheinungen? Ist ein 2011er 9.8.
Anhang anzeigen 207538

Gruss
Patrick


----------



## LowlandIndian (14. April 2011)

So, bin jetzt auch stolzer Eigner eines Trek Remedy 8 2011. Der 2011-Rahmen hat ja jetzt das ABP-Convert-System, das 2010er hatte ja noch das ABP-Race-System, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Weis jemand, ob die Schaltaugen vom 2010er auch für das 2011er Remedy passen? Würde mir nämlich vor meinem Auslandsurlaub gern ein Ersatzschaltauge besorgen, habe aber noch nirgends eins für ein 2011er Remedy finden können.


----------



## matzewaidelich (14. April 2011)

LowlandIndian schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt auch stolzer Eigner eines Trek Remedy 8 2011. Der 2011-Rahmen hat ja jetzt das ABP-Convert-System, das 2010er hatte ja noch das ABP-Race-System, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Weis jemand, ob die Schaltaugen vom 2010er auch für das 2011er Remedy passen? Würde mir nämlich vor meinem Auslandsurlaub gern ein Ersatzschaltauge besorgen, habe aber noch nirgends eins für ein 2011er Remedy finden können.



Glückwunsch, klasse Bike.


----------



## LowlandIndian (14. April 2011)

Finde ich auch, nur Kurbeln und LRS habe ich noch gegen ne XT und nen Veltec V-Two tauschen lassen. Jetzt ist es perfekt und macht im Abfahrtsmodus extrem viel Spaß, lässt sich für den Federweg aber auch erstaunlich gut bergauf bewegen.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. April 2011)

Gehöre dann auch so Gut wie zu den Remedy Fahrern 

War eben beim Örtlichen Bike Shop ein 8er Remedy Modell 2009 Ausprobieren...

Leider is die Gabel Schrott und muß erst ersetzt werden.
Aber dann wird es wohl meines werden...


----------



## darkrider23 (14. April 2011)

Meine Vorredner haben ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt:
Lenker ist ist ein Truvativ Hussefelt und die Kettenführung ist die 3 fach Carbon von Shaman Racing. Hab ewig nach dem Teil gesucht. Ich muss sagen, dass das Ding bisher wunderbar funktioniert. Ist zwar recht laut, aber das ist die Hope Nabe auch ;-)
selbst rückwärts treten klappt (fast immer)!


----------



## L0cke (14. April 2011)

Mutaba schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kurze Frage: Habe eben beim putzen dieses Loch an der rechren Hinterradstrebe entdeckt. Muss das so, oder hab ich da schon Auflösungserscheinungen? Ist ein 2011er 9.8.
> Anhang anzeigen 207538
> 
> ...



keine Panik, ist nur das Loch, damit das Gas, welches beim Schweißen eingebracht wird, entweichen kann.


----------



## Mutaba (14. April 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> keine Panik, ist nur das Loch, damit das Gas, welches beim Schweißen eingebracht wird, entweichen kann.



Na da bedanke ich mich aber mal für die Aufklärung!

Danke,
Patrick


----------



## Querfeldeinler (15. April 2011)

Hi, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Der Steuersatz von meinem 2009er Remedy hat sich verabschieded. Jetzt hab ich mir einen neuen Tapered von Syncros bestellt 1,5 auf 1 1/8, der paßt aber nicht. 
Die Lager selber würden passen, aber die (ich nenn das jetzt mal) "Hülse" von Cane Creek hat einen anderen Aussendurchmesser. Sprich der neue Steuersatz hat quasi Luft.

Hat Trek ein besonderes Maß fernab von jedem Standard? Welchen Steuersatz brauche ich?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (15. April 2011)

Stand vor ähnlichen Problemen...

Der hier sollte passen:

http://www.acros.de/datasheets/22.00.505S.pdf


----------



## noco (16. April 2011)

speedos schrieb:


> Stand vor ähnlichen Problemen...
> 
> Der hier sollte passen:
> 
> http://www.acros.de/datasheets/22.00.505S.pdf



Ja richtig - da die untere Lagerschale 56mm im Aussendurchmesser hat!
Am besten besorgt man sich nur die untere Einheit, oben muss man eher selten tauschen.
Gibt´s von verschiedenen Herstellern ja einzeln zu kaufen - dann bräucht man eigentlich nur den Lagerring 
nehmen und ohne Werkzeug einfach austauschen. 
Ist anscheinend inzwischen ein Verschleissteil wie Kette, Reifen od. Schaltzüge.....


----------



## Helius-FR (16. April 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Gehöre dann auch so Gut wie zu den Remedy Fahrern
> 
> War eben beim Örtlichen Bike Shop ein 8er Remedy Modell 2009 Ausprobieren...
> 
> ...



Zitiere mich mal selbst...

Fahrt eigentlich noch jemand bei 1.86 Größe ein Remedy in 17,5"
Rein Optisch hätt ich gesagt - Is zu Klein.
Aber beim kurzen Proberollen hats mir glaub ich gepasst.


----------



## -JG- (16. April 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Zitiere mich mal selbst...
> 
> Fahrt eigentlich noch jemand bei 1.86 Größe ein Remedy in 17,5"
> Rein Optisch hätt ich gesagt - Is zu Klein.
> Aber beim kurzen Proberollen hats mir glaub ich gepasst.


 
Wow, hätte jetzt spontan gesagt "das ist aber knapp", kenne Deine Schittlänge nicht.

Probiere auf jeden Fall ein 18,5er, ich fahre ein 19,5er bei 189cm

Gruss
JOerg


----------



## Helius-FR (16. April 2011)

-JG- schrieb:


> Wow, hätte jetzt spontan gesagt "das ist aber knapp", kenne Deine Schittlänge nicht.
> 
> Probiere auf jeden Fall ein 18,5er, ich fahre ein 19,5er bei 189cm
> 
> ...



Geht leider nicht, ist ein Remedy 8 von 2009
Ich denke da werden nicht mehr so viele von zu haben sein...


----------



## -JG- (16. April 2011)

Trek sagt bei 189/190cm 19,5" oder 21,5".
Ich bin beide vorher gefahren und mir kam das 21,5er riesig und "behäbig" vor. Mit dem 19,5er bin ich absolut zufrieden, auch was die Wendigkeit angeht.


----------



## mhedder (16. April 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Zitiere mich mal selbst...
> 
> Fahrt eigentlich noch jemand bei 1.86 Größe ein Remedy in 17,5"
> Rein Optisch hätt ich gesagt - Is zu Klein.
> Aber beim kurzen Proberollen hats mir glaub ich gepasst.



Das ist wie schon so oft geschrieben zum Großteil persönliche Vorliebe...
Ich fahre selbst auch ein 17,5er und könnt mir kein größeres Rad vorstellen. Bin allerdings auch nochmal zwei drei Zentimeter kleiner...

Für ein Enduro (was das 2009er meiner Meinung nach ist) ist, hat das Remedy eine relative große Oberrohrlänge. Daher passt mir das Rad schon sehr gut. 
Es gibt andere Leute, die kleiner sind und sogar ein 19,5er fahren.
Absolut Geschmacksache und auch ein Stück weit vom Einsatzgebeit abhängig. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## L0cke (16. April 2011)

Mutaba schrieb:


> Na da bedanke ich mich aber mal für die Aufklärung!
> 
> Danke,
> Patrick



kein Problem 



Helius-FR schrieb:


> Zitiere mich mal selbst...
> 
> Fahrt eigentlich noch jemand bei 1.86 Größe ein Remedy in 17,5"
> Rein Optisch hätt ich gesagt - Is zu Klein.
> Aber beim kurzen Proberollen hats mir glaub ich gepasst.



also für Berg ab only fein, sonst größer


----------



## Helius-FR (16. April 2011)

Soll schon für "alles" genutzt werden... Rauf... Runter... Touren... Trails...

Aber ich mags auch klein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (16. April 2011)

da würd ich eher zum 19.5er raten, das dürft passen, 17,5 ist auf jeden Fall für Berg auf die Ab zu klein


----------



## Helius-FR (16. April 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> da würd ich eher zum 19.5er raten, das dürft passen, *17,5 ist auf jeden Fall für Berg auf die Ab zu klein*



Watt ???


----------



## matzewaidelich (17. April 2011)

Habe heute mittag meine erste Probefahrt mit meinem Trek Remedy 7, der Wahnsinn, so genial. Bilder folgen.
Waren bei euch die Crankbrothers Click-Pedalen Standart?!


----------



## psychoo2 (17. April 2011)

Ich fahr bei 1.76 ein 17.5er und das würde ich sagen ist für den normalen Einsatz genau richtig.


----------



## Flitsche (17. April 2011)

bin 1.85 und fahre das 2009er in 19,5 - 17,5 war mir zu klein, das macht mein rücken nicht lange mit. bin aber auch freund kurzer vorbauten, in sofern bin ich mit dem 19,5er sehr zufrieden


----------



## Rischar (17. April 2011)

Ich bin 1,83 groß und komme mit 17,5 wunderbar zurecht. Dazu habe ich auch n 40mm Vorbau. Ist halt Geschmackssache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (17. April 2011)

Mal ne ganz andere Sache bezüglich Remdey: hat es jmd von euch geschafft einen Kinderanhänger am Bike zu befestigen. Normalerweise werden diese Kupplungen ja an der Schnellspannachse befestigt...durch das ABP Gedöns geht das beim Remi aber nicht, oder?


----------



## talasfan (17. April 2011)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Normalerweise werden diese Kupplungen ja an der Schnellspannachse befestigt...durch das ABP Gedöns geht das beim Remi aber nicht, oder?


 
Also ich habe den schon seit 2 Jahren dran, allerdings dann nicht auf Singletrails etc. Kann Dir gerne n. Woche noch ein Foto schießen bei Bedarf.


----------



## darkrider23 (17. April 2011)

Das heißt es geht prinzipiell doch? ein Foto wäre super - vorab; welchen Hänger und welche Kupplung nutzt du denn?


----------



## talasfan (17. April 2011)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> welchen Hänger und welche Kupplung nutzt du denn?


Croozer Kid for 1 mit Universal 4-Kant-Achskupplung für Croozer Travel, Cargo, Dog, Mini, 535, 737, Van 101, Kid for 1, Kid for 2


----------



## herbie26 (20. April 2011)

Gerade auf einer Tour gewesen und bei der Abfahrt hat es einen kräftigen Schlag getan. Gleich mal nachgeschaut und war dann ziemlich baff... kann doch nicht sein, dass durch ein Steinschlag so eine fette Beule zurückbleibt  
Ich bin nirgends hängen geblieben,  bin auch nicht gedropped oder ähnliches.
Was macht man da nun am besten?!?!?


----------



## roadruner80 (20. April 2011)

Sieht ja übel aus!!! Aber das hört man hier oft im Forum, dass dies eine recht "zarte" Stelle am Remedy ist! Ich finde da hätte TREK schon ab Werk eine Lösung parat stellen müssen (siehe SCRATCH!!!!)!


----------



## TigersClaw (20. April 2011)

Ich tippe eher auf einen Ast, als auf einen Stein. Sieht übel aus.


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. April 2011)

herbie26 schrieb:


> Gerade auf einer Tour gewesen und bei der Abfahrt hat es einen kräftigen Schlag getan. Gleich mal nachgeschaut und war dann ziemlich baff... kann doch nicht sein, dass durch ein Steinschlag so eine fette Beule zurückbleibt
> Ich bin nirgends hängen geblieben,  bin auch nicht gedropped oder ähnliches.
> Was macht man da nun am besten?!?!?



Hoffe das wird nicht zur Bruckstelle sieht übel aus.....
Nur vom Steinschlag, wäre heftig.....


----------



## Brixton (21. April 2011)

herbie26 schrieb:


> Gerade auf einer Tour gewesen und bei der Abfahrt hat es einen kräftigen Schlag getan. Gleich mal nachgeschaut und war dann ziemlich baff... kann doch nicht sein, dass durch ein Steinschlag so eine fette Beule zurückbleibt
> Ich bin nirgends hängen geblieben,  bin auch nicht gedropped oder ähnliches.
> Was macht man da nun am besten?!?!?


Kann ma da prophylaktsich was machen dagegen ? Gibts ne art Schale ? Oder Moosgummi ?


----------



## roadruner80 (21. April 2011)

Hab mir da selbst was gebastelt...  Kann man in meinem Fotoalbum anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitsche (21. April 2011)

grossartige idee - und sieht noch gut aus..

werd ich mir wohl auch mal basteln wenn der nächste pneu durch ist!


----------



## Asphalt01 (21. April 2011)

herbie26 schrieb:


> Gerade auf einer Tour gewesen und bei der Abfahrt hat es einen kräftigen Schlag getan. Gleich mal nachgeschaut und war dann ziemlich baff... kann doch nicht sein, dass durch ein Steinschlag so eine fette Beule zurückbleibt
> Ich bin nirgends hängen geblieben,  bin auch nicht gedropped oder ähnliches.
> Was macht man da nun am besten?!?!?



Hi Herbie,

Sieht übel aus... Aber tröste dich, bei meinem 9er habe ich mich am 5ten Tag überschlagen und der Rahmen ist seitlich auf Treppenstufen geknallt. Resultat: 3 schöne Dellen im Oberrohr....
War beim Händler und er sagt, mit Dellen kann man leben, aber beobachten! Verändert sich die Delle oder bilden sich mit der Zeit Risse, ist der Rahmen hinüber! Wichtig: die blanken Alustellen wieder lackieren. Und ab und zu einen Blick drauf werfen, ob Risse beginnen.
Mehr kannste nicht machen...

Viel Glück!


----------



## bansaiman (21. April 2011)

Alternative:

KAuft euch für ein paar Euro eine ABS Platte,  1 mm reicht. Schneidet euch ein Stück zu für den abzudeckeneden Rahmenbereich. Die läst sich unter HItze formen (ist praktisch die dickere Version dieser föhnbaren Folie) und dann könnt ihr sie auf das Unterrohr drücken, so dass sie die sich anpasst. Das Ergebnis dann mit doppelseitigem Klebeband für Outdoor befestigen.
HAbe ich an meinem Remedy bzw. jetzt Scratch auch gemacht. KOstet mit Porto ca. 9  ist dann aber eine PLAtte von 60*30 cm. Das heißt es bleibt noch viel KLeinkram für einzelne Stellen z.B. als SChutz vor Kabelabrieb oder Stoßschutz für beim Sturz gefährdete Stellen über. Also der Unterrohrschutz kostet so nur ein paar Euro. Die Platten gibts in allen Farben oder Carbon Look.

HIer:

http://www.modellbau-berlinski.de/S...X200X600-weiss-5100.aspx?txtSearch=abs+platte

Oder HIER: 

http://www.faber-modellbau.de/index.php/katalog/showarticle/78220-1-abs-platten.html

KAnn auch mal Bilder machen, wenn Bedarf herrscht


----------



## Inbus (21. April 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Alternative:
> 
> KAuft euch für ein paar Euro eine ABS Platte,  1 mm reicht. Schneidet euch ein Stück zu für den abzudeckeneden Rahmenbereich. Die läst sich unter HItze formen (ist praktisch die dickere Version dieser föhnbaren Folie) und dann könnt ihr sie auf das Unterrohr drücken, so dass sie die sich anpasst. Das Ergebnis dann mit doppelseitigem Klebeband für Outdoor befestigen.



Hi, wie bearbeitest du die Platte dass du diese an der Runden Form des Unterrohrs anpasst? Reicht da ein Föhn oder machst du das mit einem Heißluftföhn?
Habe es bei mir auch mal mit einer Kunststoffplatte gemacht, aber die hat sich in alle Richtungen zusammengezogen. Hat leider nicht geklappt. Weiß allerdings auch nicht was es für ein Kunststoff war.


Eine andere Alternative wäre vlt. der Unterrahmenschutz vom Skratch. Weiß jemand ob diese eventuell auch am Remedy 2009 passen? 
http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-unterrohrschutz-scratch-rahmenschutz-2010-2011.html

Gruß


----------



## Helius-FR (21. April 2011)

Oder passt zufällig der Schutz der bei den Carbon Remedy´s Verbaut is ???


----------



## L0cke (21. April 2011)

Scratch hat das Unterrohr vom alten Session, passt daher nicht am Remedy


----------



## Rischar (22. April 2011)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-unterrohrschutz-scratch-rahmenschutz-2010-2011.html
Uff! Aber ich weigere mich für ein Stück Plastik 50 auszugeben.




bansaiman schrieb:


> Alternative:
> 
> KAuft euch für ein paar Euro eine ABS Platte,  1 mm reicht. Schneidet euch ein Stück zu für den abzudeckeneden Rahmenbereich. Die läst sich unter HItze formen (ist praktisch die dickere Version dieser föhnbaren Folie) und dann könnt ihr sie auf das Unterrohr drücken, so dass sie die sich anpasst. Das Ergebnis dann mit doppelseitigem Klebeband für Outdoor befestigen.
> HAbe ich an meinem Remedy bzw. jetzt Scratch auch gemacht. KOstet mit Porto ca. 9  ist dann aber eine PLAtte von 60*30 cm. Das heißt es bleibt noch viel KLeinkram für einzelne Stellen z.B. als SChutz vor Kabelabrieb oder Stoßschutz für beim Sturz gefährdete Stellen über. Also der Unterrohrschutz kostet so nur ein paar Euro. Die Platten gibts in allen Farben oder Carbon Look.
> ...


Ja, bitte. Schieß doch mal ein paar Fotos. Ich habe vor, mir das nachzubauen.
Und es reicht ein Föhn aus um die ABS-Platte zu verformen?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. April 2011)

Ihr habt alle sicherlich alte Reifen. Die könnt Ihr aufschneiden, so in der Art, wie der Unterfahrschutz vom Sratch/Remedy und dann mittels Kabelbinder befestigen. Kostet nichts und schützt genauso.


----------



## mamo80 (24. April 2011)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (24. April 2011)

herbie26 schrieb:


> Gerade auf einer Tour gewesen und bei der Abfahrt hat es einen kräftigen Schlag getan. Gleich mal nachgeschaut und war dann ziemlich baff... kann doch nicht sein, dass durch ein Steinschlag so eine fette Beule zurückbleibt
> Ich bin nirgends hängen geblieben, bin auch nicht gedropped oder ähnliches.
> Was macht man da nun am besten?!?!?


 
holyshit! schaut ja noch ärger aus als mein krater im unterrohr!

ps - welche pedale fährt ihr am remedy? möcht mir jez alternativ flats zulegen, welche könnt ihr empfehlen??

thanx!


----------



## Skydiver81 (24. April 2011)

Ich hab das vom Scratch dran - passt und kostet ca 20euro und sieht dazu noch gut aus, besser als alte reifen etc..


----------



## psychoo2 (24. April 2011)

Hast du eventuell ne Teilenummer oder einen Shop wo man den Scratch
Schutz bekommt?


----------



## bansaiman (25. April 2011)

Inbus schrieb:


> Hi, wie bearbeitest du die Platte dass du diese an der Runden Form des Unterrohrs anpasst? Reicht da ein Föhn oder machst du das mit einem Heißluftföhn?
> Habe es bei mir auch mal mit einer Kunststoffplatte gemacht, aber die hat sich in alle Richtungen zusammengezogen. Hat leider nicht geklappt. Weiß allerdings auch nicht was es für ein Kunststoff war.
> 
> 
> ...




HI,

der vom Carbon Remedy sollte auch passen, aber warum soooo viel Kohle ausgeben, wenn du dir von den 9  mehrere (ca. 3 Stück) basteln kannst? ;-)

Ja, heißluftfön, oder ein Feuerzeug an der entsprechenden stelle... natürlich gleichmäßig hin- und herbewegen (ich habe soagr einen Bunsenbrenner mit Butanantribe aus der Werksattt genommen...dann aber echt vorsichtig^^); aber der brennt nicht so schnell an wie normales Plastik also keine angst.
ABS Platte sollte es sein, das NORMALE Platten nicht funzen, ist klar :-D
Dann noch das Doppeltape für draussen und fertig (natürlich die Klebeflächen vorhe rmit Alkohol reinigen). Es genügen ein paar Streifen, man muss das nicht flächendeckend machen ;-) Der Unterrohrschutz ist ja nciht so schwer wie das Zeug,w ofür das Tape gebaut ist. Bei mir hält es seit Monaten im Winter-, Schnee, Frost- Regen- und Sonnenbetrieb mit viel Dreck ;-)
Stelle mal ein Foto von meinem Scratch rein.

Noch eine Frage,w ill mir auch noch ein bergab All Mountain holen... würdet ihr sagen, dass das Remedy (also als KOmplettrad, die Ausstattung fürs Geld ist zu vernachlässigen) so gut oder besser ist als das Radon Slide? Das sahnt in den Tests ja immer super ab, und momentan finde ich leider keine gutes gebrauhctes Remedy :-/


----------



## bansaiman (25. April 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> holyshit! schaut ja noch ärger aus als mein krater im unterrohr!
> 
> ps - welche pedale fährt ihr am remedy? möcht mir jez alternativ flats zulegen, welche könnt ihr empfehlen??
> 
> thanx!




Superstarcomponents.com

günstiger als NC17, sogar Sixpack und Konsorten, und ohne Aufpreis in Eloxal, auch recht preiswerte Magnesium pedale :-D leicht und super grip... liebe die Teile und fahre sie an diversen Bikes. auch Bekannte haben sich die nach Tests beimir geholt.

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=42


----------



## Skydiver81 (25. April 2011)

teilenummer kann ich besorgen, hab es einfach bei fahrradfranz bestellt.

denke 25euro für nen super schutz sind auch nicht viel, da fang ich nict an zubasteln, vorallem wenn man bedenkt was das remedy kostet da stell ich mich nicht an wegen den paar kröten und vor allem brauch ja auch nur einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (25. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

mir ist gestern mein Remedy aus 2009 geklaut worden. Deswegen muss ich jetzt ein nachfolge Bike finden  Wie ist das Remedy denn jetzt mit der "kleineren Gabel" ? Kann man eine Lyrik nachrüsten oder macht das keinen Sinn ?
Ich fahre meistens Touren so um die 40 km. Schwerpunkt liegt natürlich Bergab, aber ich möchte alles gut rauf kommen (Bin ich mit meinem alten remedy auch ) Ich hab als alternative noch das Speci Enduro, weil ich gerne bei meinem Händler bleiben würde. 

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## bansaiman (25. April 2011)

Zu allem, Ja ;-)
Schau dir auch mal das YT Wicked an, super günstig!
oder eben erwähnte Radon Slide Am oder ES


----------



## bansaiman (25. April 2011)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> teilenummer kann ich besorgen, hab es einfach bei fahrradfranz bestellt.
> 
> denke 25euro für nen super schutz sind auch nicht viel, da fang ich nict an zubasteln, vorallem wenn man bedenkt was das remedy kostet da stell ich mich nicht an wegen den paar kröten und vor allem brauch ja auch nur einen




Quark! Und wenn das Rad 7000 kosten würde, gäbe ich für nen Unterrohr Schutz 120  aus   Die beiden Lösungen, entweder der alte MTB (recht martialisch ^^) reifen oder die ABS Platten, sehen beide gut aus und sind günstig, und die Funktion ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Außerdem, kann man die Reststücke der Platte an etwaigen Stellen als Scheuerschutz etc. verwenden.
Ich würde auch nciht nach dem argument gehen, dass ich doch die Industrie auch unterstützen muss. . . wenn so ein Stück Plastik jenseits der 20  liegt, ist das nur ANSOLUTER Wucher, wenn man schon bedenkt, was ein High Tech Handy in der Herstellung gerademal kostet. So ein Schutz kostet so wenig in der Herstellung, der ist schon fast Müll 
Wenn ich mir da maximal 30 Minuten zum Basteln nehme, ist das schon eine gute Alternative.
Natürlich brauchst du nur 1,  aber man kann ja auch mit Kumpels teilen und manche haben mehrere räder  , soll´s auch geben 
Außerdem kannst du ihn so, deiner eigenen Vorliebe oder Ermessen anpassen


----------



## bansaiman (25. April 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-unterrohrschutz-scratch-rahmenschutz-2010-2011.html
> Uff! Aber ich weigere mich für ein Stück Plastik 50 auszugeben.
> 
> 
> ...




oh, jetzt habe ich das erst in deinem Beitrag gesehen...

50 EURO... 

das schemiß ich doch keinem in den Rachen; wer das macht, ist arm dran


----------



## noco (25. April 2011)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mir ist gestern mein Remedy aus 2009 geklaut worden.



Willkommen im Club!  
Ist nicht so einfach, einen Ersatz für´s alte Remedy zu finden, das beste wär, die neue Gabel raus und eine 36er rein - das ist dann optimal denn du hast dann den neuen Dämpfer mit besserer Performance und die Gabel, die zu dem Rad am besten passt.
Wie immer: es kommt natürlich auf den Einsatzzweck an blabla...., aber den hast du ja beschrieben.
Mein Ersatz war damals ein Nomad und das ist wie vorher das Remedy das Bike das ich am häufigsten benutze. Hab den Rahmen hier im Markt gekauft - danke nochmal an den Verkäufer! - ist zwar schwerer da günstig aufgebaut, aber ich würd es zwischen dem alten Remedy und dem Scratch einordnen.
Andere Bikes kenn ich zu wenig.

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## mw01 (25. April 2011)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mir ist gestern mein Remedy aus 2009 geklaut worden. Deswegen muss ich jetzt ein nachfolge Bike finden
> 
> Danke für die Antworten!




Ach du Sch....! Wie ist den das passiert?

Beschreib mal die die genaueren Umstände: Wann, Wo, Wie,....!

Ich hoff, dass es noch irgendwie auftauchen mag. Woher auch immer!


----------



## Skydiver81 (25. April 2011)

Würde auch 200euro für einen vernünftigen schutz zahlen, immer noch billiger als ein neuer rahmen..

aber jeder wie er kann und will...

ach nicht umsonst ist der schutz ausverkauft


----------



## Maxwie (25. April 2011)

mw01 schrieb:


> Ach du Sch....! Wie ist den das passiert?
> 
> Beschreib mal die die genaueren Umstände: Wann, Wo, Wie,....!
> 
> Ich hoff, dass es noch irgendwie auftauchen mag. Woher auch immer!


Wir waren mit ner Gruppe in Winterberg. Haben die Räder an der Station abgestellt und als wir wieder raus kamen war das Remedy weg. Schöne Sch***e! Naja jetzt muss ich mal schauen, denk nicht das das wieder auftaucht


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. April 2011)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Wir waren mit ner Gruppe in Winterberg. Haben die Räder an der Station abgestellt und als wir wieder raus kamen war das Remedy weg. Schöne Sch***e! Naja jetzt muss ich mal schauen, denk nicht das das wieder auftaucht



Ist echt ne Frechheit ich würde den Dieb umbringen.....
Tut mir Leid für Dich und hoffe Du findest das gute Stück wieder...

Gruss Marco


----------



## gecko9585 (26. April 2011)

Hey, 
will mir jetzt demnächst ein neues Bike zulegen. In meiner engeren Auswahl sind jetzt natürlich das Remedy 7, das Giant Reign 1 oder das Canyon Es 7.0

sollte nicht über 2000eu kosten

ich kann mich halt fast nicht entscheiden. Beim Remedy wollte ich das 2010er Modell bestellen, da gibts grad ein Angebot wo ich es für 1900 neu kriegn kann.

breuchte mal ehrliche Meinungen. das Giant bin ich am We Probegefahren, super Bike. hat halt 10mm mehr federweg wie das Remedy, aber in den ganzen Tests schneidet das Trek immer etwas besser ab. das Canyon ebenso, hat aber auch 160mm Federweg, allerdings hab ich keine Möglichkiet das Canyon probe zu fahren. was meint ihr als evtl. User?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw01 (26. April 2011)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Wir waren mit ner Gruppe in Winterberg. Haben die Räder an der Station abgestellt und als wir wieder raus kamen war das Remedy weg. Schöne Sch***e! Naja jetzt muss ich mal schauen, denk nicht das das wieder auftaucht



Wurden die Räder versperrt? Wieviele Räder habt ihr dort abgestellt und wieviele wurden gestohlen? Wurden die Räder permanent oder zeitweise beaufsichtigt?
Wenn nein, wie lange habt ihr die Räder unbeaufsichtig gelassen?

Tut mir leid, wenn ich dich mit meinen fragen quäle.
Aber die Umstände sind für mich wichtig, da ein guter Freund bei der Polizei arbeitet und er auch mit Fällen von Fahrraddiebstählen zu tun hat und ich ihn das weitergeben kann.

Ich hoff ihr habt den Diebstahl gleich gemeldet! 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## demiano (28. April 2011)

hallo miteinander,

darf mich nun endlich auch stolzer besitzer eines remedy 7 nennen 
hätte da auch gleich zwei fragen ans forum:

1. gibt es eine teileliste mit gewichten für das remedy (speziell 7)?
2. ist es möglich die float 150 auf 160 zu traveln.

seht mir bitte nach, wenn ich jetzt noch nicht den gesamten fred gelesen habe und die themen schon besprochen wurden, aber auf den letzten 30 seiten habe ich nix gefunden.

vielen dank im voraus!


demian


----------



## mamo80 (29. April 2011)

ad 2 - glaub nicht, und wenn es gehn würde denk ich aber dass man dies kaum merkt! wenn 160mm, dann sollte man sich eine 36er zulegen!

lg


----------



## Rischar (2. Mai 2011)

Wieder etwas Action. Auch wenn etwas anderes im Vordergrund steht, mein Remedy fährt auch mit


----------



## demiano (2. Mai 2011)

Hab mein Trek 7 in XL gerade gewogen. Mit einer Avid Elixir R und Wellgo MG 1 Titan (299g/Paar) Tatzenpedale -> 13,87 kg.
Eine komplette Teileliste mit Gewichten konnte ich noch nicht finden.


----------



## Limiter (2. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs,

brauche nun auch einmal eure Hilfe. Die untere Dämpferbuchse an meinem Remedy 8 2010 hat leider Spiel. Bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Online Händler, konnte aber leider bissher nicht die richtige Größe (20mm x 8mm) finden. Könnt ihr mir Bitte weiterhelfen? Hoffe ich habe richtig gemessen.


----------



## projekt (2. Mai 2011)

Limiter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> brauche nun auch einmal eure Hilfe. Die untere Dämpferbuchse an meinem Remedy 8 2010 hat leider Spiel. Bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Online Händler, konnte aber leider bissher nicht die richtige Größe (20mm x 8mm) finden. Könnt ihr mir Bitte weiterhelfen? Hoffe ich habe richtig gemessen.



Du brauchst 2 Halb-Distanzen 20 x 8 mm, gesammt 40 x 8.

Am besten mal eine PM an den user wingover hier im IBC Forum senden. Da bekommst Du ein Igus Gleitlager und die genialen 3-teiligen hardcoatierten Distanzen. 

Hab ich auch an meinem Remedy, hält ewig  

Gruß projekt


----------



## gecko9585 (3. Mai 2011)

Hab mal ne frage.

was ist denn der gravierendste Unterschied zwischen dem Remedy 7 aus 2010 im vergleich zu dem 2011er? 

ich bin am überlegen welches ich holen soll.


----------



## Brixton (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

was habt Ihr am remedy für ein Setup bei der Lyrik 2 Step ?
Also klicks bei dem Mission Controll würde mich interessieren. Liege mit Gepäck und Klamotten bei 75-80 Kg.
Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir euer setup mitteilt.
Ich kann drehen am Mission Controll und am Flood Gate was ich will aber DEUTLICHE unterschiede erkenne ich da nicht. 
Normal bin ich nicht so unsensibel und komme scho zu recht.
Werde se aber erst mal zum service schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (3. Mai 2011)

Moin Brixton

Hab in etwa die gleichen Gewichtsdaten wie du.
hab zwar noch die alte "motion-IS" aber ist denk ich nicht so schlimm.
Hab diese fast immer komplett offen; zugstufe, ich glaube so 4 klicks (bin grad zu faul inn keler zu gehn  ).
Aber auch ert seit einem Ölwehsel.
Vor dem Ölwechsel hatt Ich auch das gefühl, das ich da drehen kann was ich will, ohne eine veränderung zu merken.
Nach dem Ölwechsel, war wieder alles i.O. Bessere Dämpfung, und die einstellerei funtzt auch wieder besser.


----------



## Limiter (3. Mai 2011)

projekt schrieb:


> Du brauchst 2 Halb-Distanzen 20 x 8 mm, gesammt 40 x 8.
> 
> Am besten mal eine PM an den user wingover hier im IBC Forum senden. Da bekommst Du ein Igus Gleitlager und die genialen 3-teiligen hardcoatierten Distanzen.
> 
> ...



Besten Dank, Anfrage ist raus. 
Scheinbar baut Fox nur zöllige Lager, was verbaut Trek da nur wieder :-/. Radsport M. Jud bietet für 5 extra Angefertigte an. Wenn es bei wingover nicht klappt, dann vielleicht da.


----------



## hakunin (3. Mai 2011)

Ich bin sehr zweifelnd bzgl der Rahmengrösse, wie kann ich wirklich verstehe, ob sie richtig ist oder nicht? Ich bin mit meinem alten Lee Cougan (13 jahre alt, front suspended) gewohnt und natürlich ist das Remedy eine andere Welt für mich. Theoretisch, bei 185cm und 86cm Schrittlänge sollte ein 19,5 ok für mich sein, oder? Ich fahre Touren, Technische Trails meistens, kein Downhill oder Bikepark. Ich hatte beim Probenfahrt nur ein 21,5" und ich fühlte mich bequem, aber eben, ich bin mit meinem alten XC gewohnt...
Kann jemand bitte mich helfen?
Ausserdem ein Geschäft hat mir schon gesagt, dass Remedy 7 un 8 schon ausverkauft sind?!?!


----------



## steehl (4. Mai 2011)

zur Größe: Bin 186 und habe 89 Schrittlänge. Fahre das 19,5 (allerdings Modell 2009, keine Ahnung, ob da was geändert wurde). Das passt perfekt, die Beinlänge ist allerdings an der Grenze. Insofern solltest Du mit 86er Beinen auf dem 19,5 auf jeden Fall klar kommen, wenn Trek die Geo nicht wesentlich geändert hat.


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Mai 2011)

Mein Steuersatz hat sich endgültig verabschiedet und jetzt Suche ich Ersatz .....

Wollte nen Chris King verbauen.....

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...pLock-Steuersatz-tapered-semi-int::20197.html

Passt der, ich denke schon von den Massen ?


----------



## psychoo2 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Sushi1976,

wie alt ist den Dein Remedy ? Sind die Steuersätze beim Remedy wirklich so 
ein Schrott ? Schliesslich ist das Bike ja kein Schnäppchen ?

Gruss
PSY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Mai 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Hallo Sushi1976,
> 
> wie alt ist den Dein Remedy ? Sind die Steuersätze beim Remedy wirklich so
> ein Schrott ? Schliesslich ist das Bike ja kein Schnäppchen ?
> ...



Gekauft im Juli 2009 und der Steuersatz ist anfällig beim Remedy....
meine läuft total rauh, trotz intensiver Pflege....
Jetzt kommt was hochwertiges rein und ruhe

Gruss Marco


----------



## hakunin (4. Mai 2011)

steehl schrieb:


> zur Größe: Bin 186 und habe 89 Schrittlänge. Fahre das 19,5 (allerdings Modell 2009, keine Ahnung, ob da was geändert wurde). Das passt perfekt, die Beinlänge ist allerdings an der Grenze. Insofern solltest Du mit 86er Beinen auf dem 19,5 auf jeden Fall klar kommen, wenn Trek die Geo nicht wesentlich geändert hat.



BEsten Dank! Ich wollte auch noch fragen, gibt es Probleme mit Auto Dachträger und der grössen Rohren vom Remedy? Ich hätte ein Thule Proride 591.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## hakunin (4. Mai 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Gekauft im Juli 2009 und der Steuersatz ist anfällig beim Remedy....
> meine läuft total rauh, trotz intensiver Pflege....
> Jetzt kommt was hochwertiges rein und ruhe
> 
> Gruss Marco




Hast du ne Bontrager Rhythm, 31.8mm?


----------



## hakunin (4. Mai 2011)

Weiss jemand, ob der TREK Unterrohrschutz von Remedy Carbon (Carbon Armor) für Remedy 7 oder 8 bestellt werden kann? Eine 3M SChutzfolie reicht wahrscheinlich nicht für steine, oder?


----------



## hakunin (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe andere Posts bei Seite 204 bzgl. Rahmenschutz gelesen: der Unterrohrschutzt vom Scratch sollte mit dem remey kompatibel sein. Ausserdem habe ich das bei bikerumor gesehen: "Both the Trek Remedy and Scratch come with this rubbery downtube guard. Itâs removable, unlike the glued on versions on the Fuel EX, and is also available for aftermarket purchase to fit any alloy Remedy or Scratch from 2008 â 2011."




Trotzdem finde ich keinen VerkÃ¤ufer online: Wahrscheinlich muss man sich an den trek HÃ¤ndler verwenden.


----------



## Fartmaster (5. Mai 2011)

Ups sorry. Das von dem Link war schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. Mai 2011)

hakunin schrieb:


> Hast du ne Bontrager Rhythm, 31.8mm?



Was willst du? Sattelstütze oder .?


----------



## mhedder (5. Mai 2011)

hakunin schrieb:


> BEsten Dank! Ich wollte auch noch fragen, gibt es Probleme mit Auto Dachträger und der grössen Rohren vom Remedy? Ich hätte ein Thule Proride 591.
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Passt ohne Probleme, hab den gleichen Dachträger... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## luxury1712 (5. Mai 2011)

mhedder schrieb:


> Passt ohne Probleme, hab den gleichen Dachträger...
> 
> Gruß Marc


 Hab den Thule Outride montiert und das Ding funkt. super. Der einzige Nachteil ist der Reifen im Kofferraum.


----------



## demiano (5. Mai 2011)

Kann jemand sagen ob der Thule Freeride auch passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakunin (5. Mai 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Was willst du? Sattelstütze oder .?



Nein, Steuersatz/Vorbau.Du hast gesagt: "Steuersatz ist anfällig beim Remedy"


----------



## hakunin (5. Mai 2011)

Besten Dank mhedder und luxury!


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. Mai 2011)

hakunin schrieb:


> Nein, Steuersatz/Vorbau.Du hast gesagt: "Steuersatz ist anfällig beim Remedy"



Es ist eine cane Creek verbaut


----------



## bunkerjunkie (5. Mai 2011)

Meinen Steuersatz hat der Händler gewechselt, auf Kulanz. Sonst gibts mit meinem 2008er Remedy 9 keine Probleme. Echt geiles Gefährt!


----------



## Brixton (7. Mai 2011)

So komm mit der 2step jetzt auch voll klar.


----------



## psychoo2 (7. Mai 2011)

Sodala...

Heute erster Einsatz für mein Remedy im Bikepark...ui ui ui...neben den ganzen 
Enduros kam ich mir ziemlich klein vor 

Aber das Remedy hat tapfer seinen Dienst getan.


----------



## markus1239 (7. Mai 2011)

Hey,

ich such jetzt schon seit Wochen nach nem gescheiten All Mountain und bin schlussendlich beim Remedy 8 gelandet. War jetzt schon bei mehreren Händlern und die meisten ham mir zum 21,5er geraten. Nur einer, meiner Meinung nach der kompetenteste, hat gemeint ich könnte auch noch das 18,5er nehmen (???). Jetzt war ich sehr verwirrt und hab das 19,5 doch noch irgendwo gefunden und bin das Probe gefahren. War meiner Meinung nach schon zu klein. Das 21,5er gibts leider nirgends. Bin jetzt aber mal das EX in 21,5 gefahren und das hat eigentlich gepasst.
Also mal ne kurze Frage an alle die den vergleich schon mal hatten:
Ist das 21,5er so viel größer und weniger wendig als das 19,5er? Kann man vom EX auf das Remedy schließen?  Hab nicht wirklich Lust auf so nen Panzer wie beispielsweiße das Canyon XL.
Danke schonmal fürs antworten und sry das ich das selbe Thema jetzt zum 5000. mal bring.

bin 1,94 mit 90,5 Schrittlänge

mfg Markus


----------



## Lindy R8 (7. Mai 2011)

da spielen deine Vorlieben sehr viel mit, das wichtigste ist das du dich damit wohl fühlst!

Ich bin ca.176 fahr das 15,5" (virtuell 16,5")und bin sehr zufrieden damit!! Nur damit es nicht heisst ich fahr damit nur Bergab, letztes Jahr Transalp (Albrechtroute) und auch alle Touren die ich sonnst so fahre das Maximum 2600hm und 150km an einem Tag!


----------



## thomas.h (8. Mai 2011)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> da spielen deine Vorlieben sehr viel mit, das wichtigste ist das du dich damit wohl fühlst!
> 
> Ich bin ca.176 fahr das 15,5" (virtuell 16,5")und bin sehr zufrieden damit!! Nur damit es nicht heisst ich fahr damit nur Bergab, letztes Jahr Transalp (Albrechtroute) und auch alle Touren die ich sonnst so fahre das Maximum 2600hm und 150km an einem Tag!



I bin 1,79 und bin seit der Probefahrt bei dir ebenfalls schon das 2. Jahr begeistert von dem kleinen Rahmen! Und bin neben alpinem Freeride ebenfalls damit eine Transalp gefahren. Kleine Rahmen vor!

(und danke nochmal für die Probefahrt!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch 1.76 m und fahr den 17.5er !!! Und wie ich finde passt der perfekt !


----------



## Brixton (8. Mai 2011)

Mir ist mit 183cm der 17,5 zu kompakt. Ich würde auch den größern mal probieren wenn's geht.


----------



## darkrider23 (10. Mai 2011)

Fahre das 18,5/19,5er mit 183cm. Passt wunderbar, da auch gerne mal Touren > 60km gefahren werden. Bergrunter läuft das Ding wie geschmiert...vielleicht nicht so wendig wie mein Dhler, aber für ne Wollmilchsau sensationell!


----------



## Lindy R8 (10. Mai 2011)

thomas.h schrieb:


> I bin 1,79 und bin seit der Probefahrt bei dir ebenfalls schon das 2. Jahr begeistert von dem kleinen Rahmen! Und bin neben alpinem Freeride ebenfalls damit eine Transalp gefahren. Kleine Rahmen vor!
> 
> (und danke nochmal für die Probefahrt!)



Bitte gerne, freut mich das auch du den kleinen Rahmen bevorzugst!!


----------



## Rischar (11. Mai 2011)

ich dachte, ich zeige nochmal, was ein Remedy so alles kann


----------



## Brixton (11. Mai 2011)

Sauber  welche handschuhe trägst du denn ? Die roten mein ich. Machen nen massiveren Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobyR (11. Mai 2011)

Geile Mukke


----------



## L0cke (11. Mai 2011)

den Affen hattet ihr auch dabei


----------



## talasfan (12. Mai 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> ich dachte, ich zeige nochmal, was ein Remedy so alles kann


 
war das eine GOPRO ?


----------



## Rischar (12. Mai 2011)

Danke 

Jo, ist eine GoPro!

Ich fahre auf dem Video nur die Hälfe der Zeit mit dem weißen Helm. Meistens fährt ein Freund. Keine Ahnung, was er für rote Handschuhe hat


----------



## psychoo2 (14. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute !

Kennt einer von Euch hier das Gewicht der original Bontrager Duster Laufräder vom Remedy 8/2011 ? 

Würde meines gerne ein wenig pimpen und hätte da zuerst mal an eine SLX Kurbel und andere Laufräder gedacht !


----------



## Burnhard (14. Mai 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Sauber  welche handschuhe trägst du denn ? Die roten mein ich. Machen nen massiveren Eindruck.



Irgendwelche von O'Neal. Haben aber eigentlich keine eingebauten Protektoren nur n bisschen verstärkten Stoff auf dem Handrücken.
Sind aber ne Nummer zu groß, darum wirken die so klobig.


----------



## Brixton (14. Mai 2011)

Hi Burnhard. Ok. Danke.


----------



## kommando99 (14. Mai 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> ich dachte, ich zeige nochmal, was ein Remedy so alles kann




Interpreten der Musik?


----------



## Rischar (15. Mai 2011)

das erste von Alice in Videoland das zweite Moonbootica


----------



## kommando99 (15. Mai 2011)

Top, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartmaster (18. Mai 2011)

Welche Breite hat denn der Bontrager XR3 2,3?


----------



## Helius-FR (19. Mai 2011)

Wie lang ist eigentlich der Fox RP23 Dämpfer im 2008er Remedy ?

Mit dieser 8.0x2.25 Bezeichnung kann ich ja mal garnix anfangen.


----------



## mhedder (19. Mai 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wie lang ist eigentlich der Fox RP23 Dämpfer im 2008er Remedy ?
> 
> Mit dieser 8.0x2.25 Bezeichnung kann ich ja mal garnix anfangen.



Hi,

das sind Angaben in Zoll:

8.0 Zoll/200mm Einbaulänge mit 2.25 Zoll/57mm Hub... 




Gruß Marc


----------



## Helius-FR (19. Mai 2011)

War wohl zu Einfach...

Danke


----------



## honesaint (19. Mai 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wie lang ist eigentlich der Fox RP23 Dämpfer im 2008er Remedy ?
> 
> Mit dieser 8.0x2.25 Bezeichnung kann ich ja mal garnix anfangen.



Hi, wenn man es genau nimmt sind es rechnerisch und nachgemessen 203mm. Ist also keine Standartgröße. Ein anderer Dämpfer wie z.B. ein DHX Air in 200mm geht aber ohne Probleme rein.Hab ich selber  Das Heck wird halt minimal teifer.


----------



## Rischar (22. Mai 2011)

Moin,

der aktuelle News-Artikel über Rene Wildhabers Scratch brachte mich auf die Idee an meinem Remedy auch auf einen 1x10 Antrieb umzurüsten. Oder auch eine 9-fache Kassette.
Hat Jemand Erfahrungen damit? Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## mamo80 (22. Mai 2011)

moin! hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht, 32 vorne und 11-36 hinten sollt für 90% der Anstiege reichen. dazu müsst i aber eine neue Kassette kaufen (logisch), neuen Schalthebel, neues Schaltwerk, Kette usw... ach da bleib ich lieber bei 2fach!


----------



## Rischar (22. Mai 2011)

jo, das stimmt natürlich. ein gewisser Aufwand wäre das schon... 
aber 3 Gänge mehr wären gut  

Wieviel Zähne hat die Remedy-Standart-Kassette überhaupt?

Hat sonst Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Rischar (22. Mai 2011)

achja, hat Jemand ein Foto vom Remedy-Logo parat? (Also bloß dieses "R" auf dem Rahmen). Ich bräuchte dieses Logo, weil ich meinen Schrank damit verzieren muss und mein Remedy ist gerade unterwegs - aber ohne mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (22. Mai 2011)

die standard kassette hat 11-34 

wie 3 gänge mehr?


----------



## thomas.h (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich den Manitou Evolver Air in den Remedy hineinbekomme?
Vom Platz des Piggys siehts ja ganz gut aus. 
Jedoch hab ich als einziges Bike eins von einem Schweizer gesehen, der so komische Platten neben der Wippe montiert hat?

Freu mich um jegliche Hilfe!

Danke, Thomas


----------



## jo930 (23. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich reih mich dann auch ma in die Reihe der Remedy-Besitzer ein. Hab heute mein Trek Remedy 7 2010 bekommen und bin bisher sehr begeistert.
MfG Jo


----------



## Lindy R8 (23. Mai 2011)

Na da gratulier ich, viel spass damit!!!!


----------



## thegood (23. Mai 2011)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich den Manitou Evolver Air in den Remedy hineinbekomme?
> Vom Platz des Piggys siehts ja ganz gut aus.
> Jedoch hab ich als einziges Bike eins von einem Schweizer gesehen, der so komische Platten neben der Wippe montiert hat?
> ...



würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## .rouk (23. Mai 2011)

jo930 schrieb:


> Hi, ich reih mich dann auch ma in die Reihe der Remedy-Besitzer ein. Hab heute mein Trek Remedy 7 2010 bekommen und bin bisher sehr begeistert.
> MfG Jo



Da möchte ich doch gleich mal mit machen. Eben mein Remedy 8 '11 bekommen, einfach zum hinknien =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (24. Mai 2011)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich den Manitou Evolver Air in den Remedy hineinbekomme?
> Vom Platz des Piggys siehts ja ganz gut aus.



Zu 95% ja!
In meinem Remedy steckt ein Vivid Air und der ist um einiges fetter als ein Evolver. Somit passt dieser sicher rein


----------



## coldberg (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche neue Lenker griffe für mein remedy 7 (2009), welche passen am besten von Bontrager, Specialized,Odi ......ca 20 euro sollen kosten.

Grusse

Coldberg


----------



## Houschter (25. Mai 2011)

Syntace Screw-on Gripz Moto!


----------



## frichte1 (26. Mai 2011)

Sollte einer von euch mal sein Remedy Bj 2010 zerlegen wäre es super, wenn ihr die Breite der Durchführung des Lagerbolzens des unteren Lagers am Hauptrahmen messen könntet und posten könntet.
Danke


----------



## Inbus (26. Mai 2011)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Sollte einer von euch mal sein Remedy Bj 2010 zerlegen wäre es super, wenn ihr die Breite der Durchführung des Lagerbolzens des unteren Lagers am Hauptrahmen messen könntet und posten könntet.
> Danke



Und am besten auch eben den Bolzen von der EVO-Brücke durch den Rahmen. Es geht hierbei in erster Linie um die Absätze auf der Schraube. Bei meinem Remedy 2009 sind diese unterschiedlich lang. Mein Problem findet man auch im folgenden Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=4019

Thx


----------



## coldberg (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin stolze besitzer von  trek remedy 7 Baujahr 2009, und ich wollte euch fragen wie ist das mit federgabel inspektion/wartung wie oft mus man das machen (habe bis jetzt nie gemacht ) ????

Grusse 
Coldberg


----------



## mountainTobi (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
weis jemand von euch welche Federhärte das Trek Remedy 7 17,5 in der Serie hat?
Also die Lyrik 2 Step coil.
Das wäre cool.


----------



## thomas.h (29. Mai 2011)

mountainTobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weis jemand von euch welche Federhärte das Trek Remedy 7 17,5 in der Serie hat?
> Also die Lyrik 2 Step coil.
> Das wäre cool.



Ja ich weiß es, gar keine!

2-Step ist immer Luft.
Coil hat die U-Turn.


----------



## mountainTobi (30. Mai 2011)

ouuh ich Depp!
Jaa die U-Turn meinte ich natürlich.


----------



## Brixton (30. Mai 2011)

Ich hab bei meinem orangen R8 mit dem Bontrager Rhytm inzwischen hinten ne 8 die man (angeblich) nicht mehr raus zentrieren kann und hatte auch nen Durchschlag mit leichter Beule in der Felge.
Mir geistert schon länger ein neuer LRS im Kopf rum. Soll Enduro tauglich und nicht zu teuer sein. Vorne mit 20mm Achse.
Was fahrt Ihr bei ähnlichem Setup? Bisher fahre ich mit Schlauch. Das könnte sich auch ändern...
Oder soll ich mir einfach für 80 wieder ein neues Bontrager Rhytm Hinterrad holen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (30. Mai 2011)

Federhärte: Bei mir war die rote, die mittlere Feder, verbaut.

LRS: Gibts unzählige Varianten, in allen Preis/Gewichts/Breitenklassen. Falls du auf schlauchlos umsteigen möchtest, bieten sich Varianten mit der ZTR Flow an. Wobei das Rhythm bei mir eigentlich auch gut dicht hielt und gegen Stöße eigentlich ziemlich robust war.


----------



## Skydiver81 (31. Mai 2011)

Mavic Deetraks, die bekommst du inzwischen relativ günstig und halten


----------



## markus1239 (2. Juni 2011)

hey,

hab das Trek Remedy 8 xl Anfang Mai bestellt. Da hieß es noch die neu produzierten würden am 23.5 in Belgien losgeschickt. Jetzt hab ich heut mit meinem Händler geredet und der meinte das dauert jetzt doch noch bis 27.6 
Weis da zufällig jmd was ob Trek sich da so dermaßen verschätzt hat oder ob das einfach für jetzt neu bestellte gilt (was ich stark hoffe)?

mfg


----------



## PrimeX (2. Juni 2011)

Verschätzen könnte gut sein. Da ist Trek keine Ausnahme. Bei Cube ist das noch viel schlimmer!


----------



## fleia (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Remedy Fahrer!  Ich habe mir gestern ein Remedy 8 gekauft und bin prinzipiell sehr begeistert von dem Bike, allerdings macht das Vorderrad bzw. die Vorderachse ein merkwürdiges Geräusch, scheint die Nabe zu sein? Das Geräusch tritt nur auf, wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze und fahre, wenn man das Rad hoch hebt und dreht hört man nichts.

Kennt vielleicht jemand das Problem? Da der Händler, bei dem ich das Rad gekauft habe, etwas weiter entfernt liegt, hoffe ich das Problem selbst beheben zu können. 

Hier ein kurzes Video, das ich soeben aufgenommen habe! http://youtu.be/0V84MwTDM3A


----------



## TobyR (4. Juni 2011)

Grüss Euch. Kurze Frage an die Lyrik Fahrer. Sind bei Euch die Radachsenaufnahmen an den Gabelenden lackfrei? Also dort wo die Radachse aufliegt? Merci


----------



## nerveid (4. Juni 2011)

fleia schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Remedy Fahrer!  Ich habe mir gestern ein Remedy 8 gekauft und bin prinzipiell sehr begeistert von dem Bike, allerdings macht das Vorderrad bzw. die Vorderachse ein merkwürdiges Geräusch, scheint die Nabe zu sein? Das Geräusch tritt nur auf, wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze und fahre, wenn man das Rad hoch hebt und dreht hört man nichts.
> 
> Kennt vielleicht jemand das Problem? Da der Händler, bei dem ich das Rad gekauft habe, etwas weiter entfernt liegt, hoffe ich das Problem selbst beheben zu können.
> 
> Hier ein kurzes Video, das ich soeben aufgenommen habe! http://youtu.be/0V84MwTDM3A



hast du das Vr mal rausgebaut und in die lauffläche der nabe geschaut, ob da irgendwelche spuren oder kratzer zu sehen sind? Wenn nicht, können es die lager der nabe sein und das heißt du musst zum händler, zwecks garantie. Aber vorher anrufen und fragen, viell kann er was dazu sagen, quasi ferndiagnostik betreiben


----------



## roadruner80 (4. Juni 2011)

Mal was anderes... 

*Wie transportiert ihr euer Remedy? Im oder auf dem Auto und wie? (...wenn möglich mit Bilder! )*


----------



## .rouk (4. Juni 2011)

VR raus und ab in meinen Seat Ibiza, passt wunderbar. 
Wenn ich auch noch das HR rausnehm' gibts nochmals mehr platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleia (4. Juni 2011)

> hast du das Vr mal rausgebaut und in die lauffläche der nabe geschaut, ob da irgendwelche spuren oder kratzer zu sehen sind? Wenn nicht, können es die lager der nabe sein und das heißt du musst zum händler, zwecks garantie. Aber vorher anrufen und fragen, viell kann er was dazu sagen, quasi ferndiagnostik betreiben



Hab das Vorderrad ausgebaut und die Lauffläche der Nabe kontrolliert, konnte aber nichts verdächtiges sehen. Sind wohl tatsächlich die Lager.  Ich werde Montag mal beim Händler anrufen... Wie kompliziert ist es denn, selbst mal die Lager zu kontrollieren sprich die Nabe zu öffnen?

Bin übrigens trotz des Klackens heute das erste mal mit dem Rad ins Gelände, fährt sich wirklich super! Ich hatte vor dem Kauf länger überlegt, ob ich Größe 15.5 oder 17.5 nehmen soll (bei 173 cm Körpergröße) und bin sehr froh, mich schlußendlich fürs 17.5 entschieden zu haben!

Fotos nach der ersten Ausfahrt: 











Auf dem zweiten Bild kann man anhand des Gummirings erkennen, daß ich den Federweg der Gabel nicht annähernd ausgenutzt habe, ich denke da kann ich ohne weiteres noch etwas Druck rausnehmen, oder?


----------



## Lindy R8 (4. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Sprüh doch einfach mal die Achse, die Lager und Hülsen, soweit erreichbar, mit einem Schmiermittel ein. Wenn es nicht hilft, schaden tut es sicher auch nicht!!
Das Fahrwerk kannst ja nach deinem Verwendungszweck abstimmen, hab am Anfang immer die Dämpferpumpe mitgenommen und verschiedene Abstimmungen ausprobiert!!

Sehr schönes Bike, würde gern mal mein 2008er mit dem neuen vergleichen wegen dem DRCV Dämpfer.

Viel Spass mit dem Remedy!!!!!


----------



## fleia (4. Juni 2011)

Also, das Knacken scheint ein Problem der Felge (Duster) zu sein, nachdem ich Mantel und Schlauch von der Felge entfernt und wieder draufgetan habe ist das Geräusch weg, mal sehen ob es wieder anfängt. Immerhin ist nicht wie befürchtet die Nabe hin. 

@Lindy, ja ich hab sowieso vor die ersten paar mal die Dämpferpumpe mitzunehmen, hab mich fürs erste Setup an der Tabelle in der Bedienungsanleitung (Kap. 3 - Suspension Systems) orientiert. Habe nur etwas Hemmungen mit weniger Druck zu fahren da ich vermeiden möchte, daß die Dämpfer durchschlagen. Ich wiege allerdings relativ wenig (65kg).

Danke euch für die Hilfe!


----------



## bansaiman (4. Juni 2011)

jo930 schrieb:


> Hi, ich reih mich dann auch ma in die Reihe der Remedy-Besitzer ein. Hab heute mein Trek Remedy 7 2010 bekommen und bin bisher sehr begeistert.
> MfG Jo




HI,

ins Scratch, dass ja dasgleiche Hinterbau System hat, passts und der Dämpfer ist großartig.
TIPP: Wenn ihr den ISX 6 mit HIgh- und LOwspeed Druckstufe haben wollt, kauft euch bei Chain Reaction Cycles den ISX 4 und das Aufrüstkit.
1. insgesamt billiger
2. habt ihr dann Intrinsic und nicht das SPV, was normalerweise im ISX 6 verbaut ist. Das braucht man nämlich nur bei satrk wipppenden Hinterbauten. Das würde euch also beim Remedy nur unnötig Sensibilität rauben.

Welchen Air Dämpfer mit Piggybag ich auch noch empfehlen kann, der ähnllich sensible wie Coil ist, wäre der MZ Roco TST R. Ein Freund fäahrt den an seinem Enduro und ich konnte ihn auch schon zufrieden testen. Der hat einen Druckstufenhebel über 6 oder 7 Stufen von komplett offen bis komplett verriegelt verstellbar. Also PRopedal ist da praktisch auch drin nur über mehr Stufen, mehr Variabilität, den typischen Vorteil eines Piggybags und er rauscht geneu wie der Manitou NICHT durch die Mitte wie der Fox DCRV.

Er wäre halt eine gute Alternative, wenn man nicht so viele Hebel dauernd abstimmen möchte u. vllt sogar Lock Out haben will.

Aber der ISX ist auf jeden Fall super, will ihn nicht mehr missen und mit reicht die Lowspeed Druckstufe anstelle eines Lockout.

Beides Spitzendämpfer, die einiges mitmachen


----------



## Brixton (5. Juni 2011)

hakunin schrieb:


> Ich habe andere Posts bei Seite 204 bzgl. Rahmenschutz gelesen: der Unterrohrschutzt vom Scratch sollte mit dem remey kompatibel sein. Ausserdem habe ich das bei bikerumor gesehen: "Both the Trek Remedy and Scratch come with this rubbery downtube guard. Its removable, unlike the glued on versions on the Fuel EX, and is also available for aftermarket purchase to fit any alloy Remedy or Scratch from 2008  2011."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Trek Händler in münchen hat noch solche.  Kosten 39. Die 3M sollen ein geheimtip sein. Wenn die richtig mimt alu verklebt sind...


----------



## mamo80 (5. Juni 2011)

hy leute!

war jez ein paar tage in bozen und da hat mein heißgeliebtes remi den geist aufgeben.  

sprich der rahmen ist gerissen. an einer schweißnaht am sattelrohr. ist ein 7er aus 08, was meint ihr, lässt sich da was machen? 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindy R8 (5. Juni 2011)

Auf jeden Fall, ab zum Händler das ist ein Garantiefall. Gab hier im Forum schon so einen Fall.


----------



## Rischar (5. Juni 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hy leute!
> 
> war jez ein paar tage in bozen und da hat mein heißgeliebtes remi den geist aufgeben.
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid. Kannst du mal ein Foto davon schießen?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (5. Juni 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hy leute!
> 
> war jez ein paar tage in bozen und da hat mein heißgeliebtes remi den geist aufgeben.
> 
> ...



oh mein gott, du personifizierst meine Ängste, die ich beim Remedy hab. hab meins heuer auch schon paar Tage in Bozen rangenommen und grad der Kohlern is schon ne ziemliche Materialschlacht!  Wo is es denn genau passiert? 
würd das ding auf jeden Fall zum Händler bringen, hast ja soweit ich weiß 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen. Und als Info wo's kaputt gegangen is einfach mal "nen sehr ruppigen Trail" angeben. gib bitte dann mal Bescheid, wies ausgegangen is (gerne auch pm)

gruß

ps: hab meins jetzt nochmal ne Woche am Gardasee rangenommen und muss sagen, im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, als ich noch mit 32er Talas und DRCV Dämpfer unterwegs war, hats mir dieses Jahr beim festival und auch jetzt mit lyrik Uturn und DHX Air um Welten besser gefallen. Is glaub für mich wirklich das perfekte eines für alles Rad!  nur nochmal so erwähnt!


----------



## mamo80 (6. Juni 2011)

hi!

weiß nit genau wo´s passiert is, habs nachm reinigen am abend bemerkt. denk es ist gestern bei der jenesien tour passiert. kann aber nit genau sagen. Kohlern bin i gar nit gefahrn, soll aber recht heftig sein! 

foddo: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rischar (6. Juni 2011)

Ahhh. Das tut in der Seele weh!


Hoffentlich hält mein Rahmen, der leider auch hart rangenommen wird  Siehe hier:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13998/h


----------



## mamo80 (6. Juni 2011)

hehehehe ist das fake oder seid ihr echt solche bruchpiloten ???


----------



## mamo80 (6. Juni 2011)

@nopain... ihr ward aber nicht zu zweit in nem audi mit remi und scratch am dach unterwegs oder? is mir gestern auf der autobahn bei der heimfahrt nämlich aufgefallen!??


----------



## Rischar (6. Juni 2011)

übrigens, wir haben lebenslange Garantie auf unseren Rahmen 

aber hey, wie soll man denn so ein Video faken?


----------



## mamo80 (6. Juni 2011)

ja hab i gestern auf der HP gsehn, lebenslang auf den hauptrahmen für den erstbesitzer. 

scratch und session 3 jahre, das wär dann genau gestern gewesen. hab nachgschaut, kaufdatum 5.juni 2008  am tag genau nach 3 jahren RIP! 
jez is nur noch die frage wie lang ich warten muss 

...video is super, vor allem wies das eine vorderrad nach der wippenfahrt etwas deformiert....


----------



## EL_BOB (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo  zusammen.. mein Evolver ist heut gekommen. Hat den schon jemand im Remedy verbaut? Wisst ihr ob die Buchsen passen... mein Remedy ist z.Z in der Werkstatt deshalb kann ich nicht nachmessen... Danke schonmal für die Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (6. Juni 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ahhh. Das tut in der Seele weh!
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich hält mein Rahmen, der leider auch hart rangenommen wird  Siehe hier:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13998/h



Wieder super geworden! 
Bin also nicht der einzige der das so drauf hat ... 

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## darkrider23 (6. Juni 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ahhh. Das tut in der Seele weh!
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich hält mein Rahmen, der leider auch hart rangenommen wird  Siehe hier:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13998/h



wie um alles in der Welt kann man an solchen Stellen stürzen? das würde mir mit meinem Postrad nicht passieren 
aber macht Spass zuzugucken


----------



## NeooeN (6. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hatte auch mit dem gedanken gespielt mir ein Remedy zu kaufen. Bin heute mal zum Händler und bin die 9.8 Version gefahren in der Größe 18.5 bei einer Körpergröße von 1.77 cm. Nun dachte ich aber da ich mir für mein altes HT noch neue Bremsen und die Rock Shock Reverb gekauft habe das ich die Komponenten einfach beim kauf des Bikes weg lassen kann, aber der Verkäufer sagte mir dann das es nicht geht das sie die Bikes so fertig bekommen :-( Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll, mal davon abgesehen das mich eigentlich die 9.9 Version mehr interessiert hätte, dieses hatten sie aber leider nicht gehabt so zum Probefahren.


----------



## mamo80 (6. Juni 2011)

Fräge: passt eigentlich der Dämpfer ausm 2008er in den neuen Rahmen?


----------



## Lindy R8 (6. Juni 2011)

Denke nicht, da der neue Rahmen den DRCV Dämpfer hat! Das sollte allerdings kein Problem sein, gibts zum neuen Rahmen eben gleich einen neuen Dämpfer dazu, auch nicht schlecht!! ;-) Nach dem Schock eines kaputten Rahmens muss der als kleine Entschädigung wohl drin sein.


----------



## coldberg (6. Juni 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Der Trek Händler in münchen hat noch solche.  Kosten 39. Die 3M sollen ein geheimtip sein. Wenn die richtig mimt alu verklebt sind...




Hallo,
also ich habe remedy 7 aus 2007 sollte schutz auch passen, habe interesse , wo kann ich online kaufen?????


Ciao

Coldberg


----------



## Rischar (6. Juni 2011)

Danke, Danke 
Mal im Ernst: Ich verstehe meistens auch nicht, wieso wir da gestürzt sind. Zum Beispiel auf dem Northshore nach dem Baumstamm 



remedy80 schrieb:


> ja hab i gestern auf der HP gsehn, lebenslang auf den hauptrahmen für den erstbesitzer.
> 
> scratch und session 3 jahre, das wär dann genau gestern gewesen. hab nachgschaut, kaufdatum 5.juni 2008  am tag genau nach 3 jahren RIP!
> jez is nur noch die frage wie lang ich warten muss
> ...



Ja, berichte mal weiter wie das weiter abläuft...


----------



## Lindy R8 (6. Juni 2011)

Langsam mach ich mir auch sorgen, meines wird am 18.06. drei!!


----------



## Arthur27 (8. Juni 2011)

Servus Leute,

ich suche derzeit ein ( neues ) gebrauchtes Bike und dabei ist das Remedy recht interessant. Im Bikemarkt stehen zwar ein paar zum Verkauf, doch sind diese zu weit südlich für mich ( ungesehen kaufe ich kein Rad  )

Falls also jemand sein Remedy in 17,5" im Umkreis von 200km um FFM verkaufen will, kann man sich bei mir melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (8. Juni 2011)

NeooeN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hatte auch mit dem gedanken gespielt mir ein Remedy zu kaufen. Bin heute mal zum Händler und bin die 9.8 Version gefahren in der Größe 18.5 bei einer Körpergröße von 1.77 cm. Nun dachte ich aber da ich mir für mein altes HT noch neue Bremsen und die Rock Shock Reverb gekauft habe das ich die Komponenten einfach beim kauf des Bikes weg lassen kann, aber der Verkäufer sagte mir dann das es nicht geht das sie die Bikes so fertig bekommen :-( Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll, mal davon abgesehen das mich eigentlich die 9.9 Version mehr interessiert hätte, dieses hatten sie aber leider nicht gehabt so zum Probefahren.




Warum muss es denn Caron sein? Ich würde es lassen.
Ein Remedy holt man sich ja für Am bis Enduro und da stürzt man nunmal (Kleinere reichen ja schon), wenn man nicht nur auf der Bremse steht, da wäre mir Carbon ohne ein Serviceteam und Sponsor im Hintergrund doch zu riskant.
Außerdem ist das Carbon MOdell ja A*schteuer


----------



## Tobsucht. (8. Juni 2011)

fleia schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Remedy Fahrer!  Ich habe mir gestern ein Remedy 8 gekauft und bin prinzipiell sehr begeistert von dem Bike, allerdings macht das Vorderrad bzw. die Vorderachse ein merkwürdiges Geräusch, scheint die Nabe zu sein? Das Geräusch tritt nur auf, wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze und fahre, wenn man das Rad hoch hebt und dreht hört man nichts.
> 
> Kennt vielleicht jemand das Problem? Da der Händler, bei dem ich das Rad gekauft habe, etwas weiter entfernt liegt, hoffe ich das Problem selbst beheben zu können.
> 
> Hier ein kurzes Video, das ich soeben aufgenommen habe! http://youtu.be/0V84MwTDM3A




Hi,
ich hatte das selbe Problem am Hinterrad. War das selbe Geräusch und hat auf Dauer echt genervt.
Bei mir waren es die Bontrager Reifen, hab nun Conti RQ drauf und keine Probleme mehr.

Gruß


----------



## wilbur.walsh (8. Juni 2011)

Sag mal, dass Hinterad hat immer ein bisserl Spiel (seitlich) oder?


----------



## Inbus (8. Juni 2011)

Nein, eigentlich nicht!


----------



## fleia (8. Juni 2011)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte das selbe Problem am Hinterrad. War das selbe Geräusch und hat auf Dauer echt genervt.
> Bei mir waren es die Bontrager Reifen, hab nun Conti RQ drauf und keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> Gruß



Deine Felgen bzw. die Laufräder sind noch die gleichen? Ich habe nämlich inzwischen den Tip bekommen, dass das Problem ein loses Verbindungsstück am Felgenstoß sein könnte, dafür spricht auch, dass das Knacken immer dann auftritt, wenn der dem Ventil gegenüberliegende Teil der Felge belastet wird. 

Leider hab ich das gleiche Knacken inzwischen auch am Hinterrad. Hab mich mal via Trek Website an den Support gewandt und warte nun auf Antwort.

Ein paar Fragen zur Dämpfung hätte ich auch noch:

Ich bin eher ein Leichtgewicht (65 kg) und mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich den Federweg weder vorne noch hinten komplett ausnutze, auch nach schnellen Abfahrten auf verbockten Trails, obwohl ich bereits mit recht wenig Druck unterwegs bin (Gabel 40 psi, hinterer Dämpfer 120 psi). Brauchen die Dämpfer da noch eine gewisse Zeit, bis sie richtig eingefahren sind? Gibt es einen Minimaldruck, den man einhalten muss um die Dämpfung nicht zu beschädigen?

Außerdem schaffe ich es nicht die mitgelieferte Bontrager Dämpferpumpe von den Ventilen abzuschrauben, ohne dass dabei Luft entweicht, was natürlich eine genaue Druckeinstellung ziemlich erschwert. Ist das normal?


----------



## Brixton (8. Juni 2011)

Zum luftdruck: So wenig wie möglich so viel nötig. Nur durchschlagen soll's ned. Meine Freundin mit 50 kg Netto braucht ihren federweg auf trails schon voll.
Also Luftdruck raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleia (8. Juni 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Zum luftdruck: So wenig wie möglich so viel nötig. Nur durchschlagen soll's ned. Meine Freundin mit 50 kg Netto braucht ihren federweg auf trails schon voll.
> Also Luftdruck raus



Ok!  Hab mich nur etwas gewundert, da ich den von Trek für mein Gewicht empfohlenen Luftdruck bereits unterschreite, und für vorne/hinten der empfohlene Druck in der Gewichtstabelle erst bei 50/110 psi beginnt. Weißt du zufällig mit welchem Druck deine Freundin fährt?


----------



## Foxtrott (8. Juni 2011)

Das Luft beim Abschrauben der Dämpferpumpe Luft entweicht ist ganz normal. (So wurde es mir gesagt und ich bekomme es auch nicht ohne Luftentweichung hin)

Zum Knacken an den Rädern: Das Problem hatte ich auch. Da war einfach nur der FReilauf kaputt. Wurde dann repariert und heile war's.


----------



## Brixton (8. Juni 2011)

Meine Freundin hat kein Remedy. War nur als Bsp dass auch leichtere Fahrer ihren federige nutzen. Hast du eine Lyrik vorne?


----------



## fleia (8. Juni 2011)

Nein, an meinem Remedy ist eine Fox Talas RL dran, hinten ein Fox RP2.


----------



## LuckZero (8. Juni 2011)

@fleia

das Geräusch kommt von den Felgen, man kann es sogar reproduzieren wenn man die Laufräder ausbaut und über den Boden rollt. Bei mir ist es nach ein paar mal fahren verschwunden.
Die Laufräder sind sowieso Schrott, da braucht man gar nicht weiter drüber reden. Tonnenschwere Felge mit Deore Nabe aber ein Leichtschlauch aus Taiwan verbaut


----------



## mttam (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem in diesem Thread ja einige Remedy-Besitzer unterwegs sind, bin ich mal so frech meine Frage hier zu posten.
Die Woche ist mein Hope Pro 2 / ZTR Flow Laufradsatz  angekommen.
Und da mein 2011er Remedy 8 ja auf X12 Hinterradstandard umgebaut werden, kann habe ich die Pro2 gleich passend fuer X12 liefern lassen.
Nun zu meinem Problem. 
Ich habe das ABP convert Umbauset eingebaut, das war kein Problem.
Das Hinterrad passt auch perfekt rein. Wenn ich allerdings die Maxle Achse 
einbauen will, geht das ausgesprochen stramm.

D.h. bis ca 5mm vor Anschlag geht alles perfekt, dann ist der Widerstand beim Drehen aber so gross, dass es nicht gesund sein kann.
Hier auf diesem Bild ist der Spalt ganz gut zu sehen.






Hier noch die Bilder der umgebauten Aufnahmen.











Hab ich Dussel ein Teil vergessen? Oder passt da prinzipiell was nicht?
Zu meinem Haendler kann ich leider nicht so easy, da dieser 250km weit weg seinen Shop hat. Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp fuer mich?

Vielen Dank schon im voraus.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (9. Juni 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> @nopain... ihr ward aber nicht zu zweit in nem audi mit remi und scratch am dach unterwegs oder? is mir gestern auf der autobahn bei der heimfahrt nämlich aufgefallen!??



genau das waren wir!  wo genau ham wir uns gesehen? oh man, die welt is klein!


----------



## psychoo2 (9. Juni 2011)

LuckZero schrieb:


> @fleia
> 
> das Geräusch kommt von den Felgen, man kann es sogar reproduzieren wenn man die Laufräder ausbaut und über den Boden rollt. Bei mir ist es nach ein paar mal fahren verschwunden.
> Die Laufräder sind sowieso Schrott, da braucht man gar nicht weiter drüber reden. Tonnenschwere Felge mit Deore Nabe aber ein Leichtschlauch aus Taiwan verbaut


 
Würde mir auch gern demnächst neue Laufräder zulegen !
Die Frage ist nur welche sind den fürs Remedy zu empfehlen ?

Hab um die 90 Kilo.


----------



## Brixton (9. Juni 2011)

1 - 2 Seiten vor habe ich die selbe Frage gestellt... Stehe auch vor dem Thema aber werde wohl doch beim Bon. Rhythm bleiben vorerst.
Viel spaß mitd er Suche. Da gibts möglichkeiten wie Sand am Meer ;-)


----------



## mamo80 (9. Juni 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> genau das waren wir!  wo genau ham wir uns gesehen? oh man, die welt is klein!



hehe witzig! mir is es nur eingfalln weil du geschrieben hast dassd jez eine woche am lago warst. war auf der autobahn zwischen bozen und brixen im kollonenverkehr, da hatten wir ne menge zeit zum räderschaun! 

...mein kollege war vom Scratch schwer begeistert, hat sich aber grad ein neues torque Alpinist gegönnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (9. Juni 2011)

weil die Welt so klein ist: Ist zufällig ein anderer Remedyfahrer diese Wochenende in Saalbach-Hinterglemm-Leogang unterwegs?


----------



## Hucker (9. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand das genaue Gewicht des Trek Remedy 8 (2011) sagen? Am besten eigenes Messergebnis für das Komplettbike mit 17,5'' Rahmengröße.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## psychoo2 (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte meines beim Händler an der Waage und ohne Pedale 
hatte das Remedy 8 genau 12.6 Kilo !!


----------



## Hucker (9. Juni 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich hatte meines beim Händler an der Waage und ohne Pedale
> hatte das Remedy 8 genau 12.6 Kilo !!



Dankeschön!


----------



## hakunin (10. Juni 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Der Trek Händler in münchen hat noch solche.  Kosten 39. Die 3M sollen ein geheimtip sein. Wenn die richtig mimt alu verklebt sind...



Vielen Dank für den Tipp Brixton! Ich habe den Rahmenschutz Mitte Mai hier in der Schweiz beim Trek Händler bestellt, aber ist noch nicht gekommen und er wusste auch den Preis nicht


----------



## noBrain-noPain (10. Juni 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hehe witzig! mir is es nur eingfalln weil du geschrieben hast dassd jez eine woche am lago warst. war auf der autobahn zwischen bozen und brixen im kollonenverkehr, da hatten wir ne menge zeit zum räderschaun!
> 
> ...mein kollege war vom Scratch schwer begeistert, hat sich aber grad ein neues torque Alpinist gegönnt!



is ja lustig, der Kollege von mir mitm Scratch hatte vorher ein Alpinist! 

@Rischar
Saalbach wahrscheinlich erst wieder zum Festival, muss auch ab und zu noch bissl studieren!


----------



## Maze77 (10. Juni 2011)

Mist, der Lack ist ja wirklich empfindlich 

Bin mit meinem neuen Remedy 8 grad mal vom Händler 7km nach Hause gefahren über Schotter und hab schon nen dicken Lackabplatzer ... 

Tztztztz... Heut erstmal ne 3M Schutzfolie besorgen...

Aber nichts destotrotz bin ich jetzt auch mit dabei


----------



## EL_BOB (10. Juni 2011)

Abend. Hat jetzt schon jemand nen passenden Steuersatz fürs Remedy gefunden? Ich habe schon 2 ausprobiert die nicht gepasst haben... Währe cool wenn jemand antworten würde!


----------



## Houschter (11. Juni 2011)

Acros AiSXE-22


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubbolino (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute
nachdem mein 9.8er 2010 Rahmen einen Riss hatte wurde er gegen den 9.9er 2011. Beim alten waren zudem die Kurbellager nach ca. 1500 Km durch. Beim neuen wurden dann komplett neue Lager eingebaut alles top gefettet und da es ja nie geregnet hat nur im trockenen gefahren. Jetzt nach ca. 600Km laufen die Lager wieder sehr rauh und nach 2tägigem Stillstand sitzen Sie fast fest. Eingebaut sind ja die speziellen Shimano Lager, was kann denn das sein, ist das eine Fehlkonstruktion mit dem Pressfit den Trek hat? Die anderen Hersteller haben ja alle grössere Lagerø, sind etwa die Lager unterdimmensioniert oder habe nur ich dieses Problem?
grüessli


----------



## Grino21 (14. Juni 2011)

LuckZero schrieb:


> @fleia
> 
> das Geräusch kommt von den Felgen, man kann es sogar reproduzieren wenn man die Laufräder ausbaut und über den Boden rollt. Bei mir ist es nach ein paar mal fahren verschwunden.
> Die Laufräder sind sowieso Schrott, da braucht man gar nicht weiter drüber reden. Tonnenschwere Felge mit Deore Nabe aber ein Leichtschlauch aus Taiwan verbaut



Gut dass du das mit Laufräder ansprichst. Ich möchte bei meinem Remi 8 2010 neue Laufräder. Welche würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## wilbur.walsh (15. Juni 2011)

Hinterradachse beim Remedy (2010) ist 135x10mm oder?


----------



## mamo80 (17. Juni 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> weiß nit genau wo´s passiert is, habs nachm reinigen am abend bemerkt. denk es ist gestern bei der jenesien tour passiert. kann aber nit genau sagen. Kohlern bin i gar nit gefahrn, soll aber recht heftig sein!
> 
> ...



soo, nicht mal 14 tage rum und heut is schon ein neuer rahmen gekommen! hab einen heurigen 9er bekommen, ob sich der allerdings farblich mit meinen alten teilen verträgt bleibt mal abzuwarten... persönlich wär mir ein 7er oder 8er lieber gewesen.

den alten schick ich jez inkl dämpfer über meinen händler ein, ich hoff mal dass ich fürn neuen dämpfer keine rechnung bekomme!?


----------



## mamo80 (17. Juni 2011)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Hinterradachse beim Remedy (2010) ist 135x10mm oder?



genaugenommen 135x5mm 

von der trek HP:



> *ABP Convert*
> 
> ABP Convert bietet dieselbe bewährte und beliebte ABP-Performance   in Kombination mit unterschiedlichen Hinterrad-Aufnahmen. Neu für 2011:  ABP Convert ist serienmässig an den meisten Fuel EX- und an allen  Remedy-Modellen  zusammen mit einem 142x12mm-Hinterrad und Maxle  Lite-Steckachse.
> Du möchtest ein altes *135x5mm*-Laufrad verwenden? Alle Bikes mit ABP  Convert-Hinterbau sind rückwärts-kompatibel  sie werden mit allen  nötigen Kleinteilen (Hardware + Schnellspanner) geliefert, um schnell  zur alten Laufrad-Aufnahme zu wechseln.


----------



## LuckZero (18. Juni 2011)

Bei meinem R8 (2011) hat dieses ABP Converter Kit gefehlt. Wäre super wenn jemand einmal ein Bild von dem Kit posten kann. Dann weiß ich was fehlt und kann dem Händler nett erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich hab diesen Kit auch nicht mitbekommen !!


----------



## fleia (18. Juni 2011)

> Du mÃ¶chtest ein altes *135x5mm*-Laufrad verwenden? Alle Bikes mit ABP Convert-Hinterbau sind rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts-kompatibel â sie werden mit allen nÃ¶tigen Kleinteilen (Hardware + Schnellspanner) geliefert, um schnell zur alten Laufrad-Aufnahme zu wechseln.


 
So wie ich das verstehe ist nur bei den Modellen mit Steckachse ein (Downgrade-)Kit dabei.


----------



## janisj (18. Juni 2011)

Vivid is angekommen und eingebaut.
175psi
rebound 9 klicks richtung langsam
compression 3 cl
end-rebound 3cl richtung fast

es ist schon ein anderes Gefühl, nicht wie rp23 kinderkram. Muss noch fein einstellen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

seit ein paar Tagen bin ich auch Mitglied im Remedy Club.
Habe mir ein gebrauchtes Remedy 8 von 2009 gegönnt. Ist super in Schuss, braucht nur etwas Tuning....

Ich hab zwar bei meinem Hibike schon mal den Dämpfer getauscht (RP23 gegen DHX 5 Coil), bin also handwerklich nicht unbegabt, aber ich frag lieber trotzdem mal die Experten hier.

Erst hatte ich vor, einen Rockring oder die Dreist-Kettenführung 
an die 3fach XT-Kurbel zu machen. Da das große Kettenblatt aber schon Abnutzung zeigt, steige ich wohl doch gleich auf eine SLX mit Bashguard um (Hab ich auch am Hibike und das 3. Blatt nie vermisst).

Jetzt die Fragen:

1.) Muss ich außer der Kurbel noch was anderes tauschen? Kann ich z.B. den XT-Shifter weiterverwenden und auch den Umwerfer?

2.) Brauch ich für den Ausbau der Kurbel spezielles Werkzeug?

3.) Kann ich - falls nötig - bei der SLX den Bashguard später auch abbauen und ne Kettenführung dran machen oder diese zusätzlich zum Bashguard montieren?

Das wars erst mal, irgendwann werde ich noch die typisch doof schmatzende Luftgabel 2-step Air gegen eine U-Turn tauschen, aber das wird ein anderer Thread.....


----------



## Rischar (18. Juni 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> @Rischar
> Saalbach wahrscheinlich erst wieder zum Festival, muss auch ab und zu noch bissl studieren!



Jo. ich auch. Aber bis zur Lernphase dauert's ja noch etwas...


----------



## thomas.h (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

du brauchst die Kurbel überhaupt nicht zu tauschen! Du ersetzst einfach das große Kettenblatt gegen ein Bashguard deiner Wahl. Dazu musst du ggf nichtmal deine Pedale abmontieren.

Kurbelausbau brauchst du Spezialwerkzeug, ja. 2 Stück, einmal diesen sternförmigen Innenschlüssel für links und dann den gezackten für die Lagerschalen.

Die Kettenführung montierst du ganz unabhängig vom Bashguard. Gerade für 2-fach Lösungen gibt es sehr viele verschiedene zur Auswahl. Dein Remedy hat kein ISCG, deshalb musst du sie im Innenlager montieren (Kurbel runter, Lagerschale runter, Führung gegen Spacer tauschen, Lagerschale rauf und Kurbel rauf). Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von diesen Kettenführungen, da sie große Nachteile bei Aufsetzern haben.


----------



## Rischar (18. Juni 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Vivid is angekommen und eingebaut.
> 175psi
> rebound 9 klicks richtung langsam
> compression 3 cl
> ...



Fein, fein! Das schwarze Ding passt auch optisch richtig gut ins Remedy 

Ich habe meinen 2,5mm Imbus leider verloren. (Wohin auch damit? Er ist so klein.) Deshalb kann ich dir meine Einstellungen leider aktuell nicht sagen, aber ich habe mittlerweile eine fast perfekte Einstellung gefunden. Infos folgen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Juni 2011)

Werde ich gleich mal checken mit dem Kettenblatt....

Dachte ich mir das mit dem Werkzeug schon, gilt also auch für die Kettenführung.....

Was genau passiert da beim Aufsetzer? Wird die Kurbel dabei in Mitleidenschaft gezogen? Ich fahre wohl eher "mittelwild", bei der SLX mit Bashguard ist die Kette nie runtergehüpft...


----------



## thomas.h (18. Juni 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Was genau passiert da beim Aufsetzer? Wird die Kurbel dabei in Mitleidenschaft gezogen? Ich fahre wohl eher "mittelwild", bei der SLX mit Bashguard ist die Kette nie runtergehüpft...



Bei Aufsetzern setzst du zuerst aufs Bashguard (so auch der Sinn der Sache), danach auf den Arm der Kettenführung und dann erst aufs Hinterrad.
Das schöne ist, dass der Arm der Belastung nicht im Ansatz gewachsen ist und sich so einfach nach oben verdreht. Und zwar soweit, bis er ansteht. Das heißt, die Kette wird dann, wenn du aufs 22er schaltest, von der Rolle gegen die Kettenstrebe gedrückt und wetzt dort die Kettenstrebe ab, wenn man das nicht merkt und den Arm wieder zurückdreht.

Grüße


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Juni 2011)

Ok, das könnte gehen mit dem Esetzen des großen Blattes gegen nen Bashguard/Rockring.

Leider ist die Übersetzung von 32/22 dann eher suboptimal.
Die SLX hat ja 36/22. 

Dafür ist die Bodenfreiheit fast schon auf Hammerschmidt-Niveau..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
warum "könnte"? Denkst du, dass die 2-fach SLX eine Spezialkurbel ist? Das ist genau die selbe Kurbel wie die 3-fach SLX (ok, eine der beiden hat Stahlinlets fürs Pedal). Da wird kein Zauberwasser drübergekippt, da berechnet kein Mathematiker den geänderten Schwerpunkt aus und auch sonst tut sich da nichts. Ob 2-fach oder 3-fach ist eine Frage der montierten Kettenblätter, nicht der Kurbel! Wenn du ein 36er haben willst, montier ein 36er. Ich kauf auch kein neues Auto, wenn ich die Winterreifen montieren möchte. Das Geld kannst du sinnvoller investieren.


Grüße


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Juni 2011)

Hoppla, Danke schön.

Bin halt doch noch Anfänger was das "Tuning" anbetrifft.
Dachte die Kurbel muss fürs Kettenblatt ausgerichtet sein.
Also dass nur bestimmte Kettenblätter drauf passen....

AAAAber vermutlich wird ein größeres Kettenblatt + Bashguard nicht viel billiger werden als die Euro 99,- für eine komplette SLX Kurbel.
Es sei denn ich hab bei dem Preis was übersehen....

Allerdings erspare ich mir evtl. den Aus- und Einbau.

Ich geh noch mal in mich. 1000 Dank schon mal


----------



## janisj (18. Juni 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Fein, fein! Das schwarze Ding passt auch optisch richtig gut ins Remedy
> 
> Ich habe meinen 2,5mm Imbus leider verloren. (Wohin auch damit? Er ist so klein.) Deshalb kann ich dir meine Einstellungen leider aktuell nicht sagen, aber ich habe mittlerweile eine fast perfekte Einstellung gefunden. Infos folgen



2,5 Imbus hat jeder Minitool. Komisch, dass bei mir end-rebound klickt beim drehen garnix, es sind nur leichte "Stufen" spurbar.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Piggiybag, da soll ( laut T-Manual) 200psi rein, Adapter dafür habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## mamo80 (18. Juni 2011)

fleia schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe ist nur bei den Modellen mit Steckachse ein (Downgrade-)Kit dabei.



und die neuen modelle (2011) haben ja eben diese steckachse (x12). bei meinem rahmen war so ein dings dabei, damit ich auch die alten hinteren Laufräder verwenden kann.


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Juni 2011)

Welche Kombination bräuchte ich den bei meinem Remedy 8 2011
für das Hinterrad?

http://www.veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=190


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Juni 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Welche Kombination bräuchte ich den bei meinem Remedy 8 2011
> für das Hinterrad?
> 
> http://www.veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=190



das 8er kommt ja serienmäßig mit einer shimano m525 nabe mit 135x5 achse. kannst also mit deinem jetzigen setup erstmal nur das qr 135mm laufrad fahren. wenn du x-12 142mm fahren willst, dann brauchst du die 142x12 adapterhülsen, die bei remedy 9.9 bis 9 verbaut sind.


----------



## fleia (19. Juni 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> und die neuen modelle (2011) haben ja eben diese steckachse (x12). bei meinem rahmen war so ein dings dabei, damit ich auch die alten hinteren Laufräder verwenden kann.



Welchen Rahmen hast du? Die x12 Achse gibt's soweit ich weiß erst ab Remedy 9, mein 2011er Remedy 8 hat jedenfalls hinten eine 135x5 Achse.


----------



## mamo80 (19. Juni 2011)

hab den 9er. dachte alle heurigen modelle sind ab werk auf x12 eingestellt!


----------



## Gehhilfe (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hat zufällig jemand im Remedy (Carbon) nen Cane Creek Angle Set verbaut? Tut das?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (19. Juni 2011)

Frage an die rp23 besitzer: mit wie viel Luftdruck fährt ihr den? hab heut 180 psi bei ca. 90kg fahrergewicht drinne gehabt und das war doch etwas wenig. den rp2 fuhr ich mit 180. aja und irgendwie war zwischen pro pedal - on und off nicht wirklich viel unterschied?? 

pic vom neuen alten 

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/dsc00765y.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[/URL]


----------



## Trasher_one (19. Juni 2011)

Willkommen im Club
Hier auch mal mein neues altes 
Mit Lernzerheide setup






Gruß Martin


----------



## CaptainPsycho (19. Juni 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> Frage an die rp23 besitzer: mit wie viel Luftdruck fährt ihr den? hab heut 180 psi bei ca. 90kg fahrergewicht drinne gehabt und das war doch etwas wenig. den rp2 fuhr ich mit 180. aja und irgendwie war zwischen pro pedal - on und off nicht wirklich viel unterschied??



Ich hab 170psi  bei 80kg nackig. Den UNterschied zwischen pp on und off merkt du deutlich beim Bergauffahren im Sitzen. Schau dann mal auf den Dämpfer. 

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## mamo80 (19. Juni 2011)

ah ok, danke. mir kam nur vor dass mein alter rp2 im propedal modus härter war und weniger wippte. noch ne frage - was kann man mit den 3 einstellmöglichkeiten bezwecken?


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Juni 2011)

die auslösehärte im pro pedal modus. auf stufe 3 mach der dämpfer erst bei gröberen schlägen auf, während er auf stufe 1 schon bei kleinen schlägen "aufmacht".


----------



## mamo80 (20. Juni 2011)

danke, hab mich gesten eh mal im netz schlaugemacht.

@trasher_one - ist dein rahmen auch zu  bruch gegangen oder hast du den 9er als rahmenset gekauft?

gruß und viel spass in lenzerheide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trasher_one (20. Juni 2011)

ja der is auch hops gegangen. 
Der neue Rahmen war so schnell da, dass ich ned mal wünsche äußern konnte. hätte am liebsten die neue Zwischengröße gehabt. 18,5 

ich hoff mal der neu machts auch nich lange, da ich die Farbe GAY finde. 
Kommt so nach Proleten Benz.


----------



## mamo80 (20. Juni 2011)

mir gfällt das neue so wies aufgebaut is - vor allem mit der schwarzen lyrik - ganz gut, die originale fox is schon etwas heftig!


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Juni 2011)

hat jemand ein bild von einem 19,5er? am besten schön im 90grad winkel, damit man die proportionen gscheit sieht


----------



## Igetyou (20. Juni 2011)

Kurze Frage.Kann eine Kettenführung an das Remedy 9.7 (2011) gebaut werden?Frage wegen dem BB 95 Tretlager. Ist dort eine ISCG-Aufnahme vorhanden?


----------



## Lindy R8 (20. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weis ist seit 2010 bei allen Remedy`s eine ISCG Aufnahme vorhanden


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Juni 2011)

Nein, die carbon remedys haben keine!


----------



## Igetyou (21. Juni 2011)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Nein, die carbon remedys haben keine!


D.h. es kann keine Kettenführung angebaut werden??
Das ist doof!


----------



## remedy72 (21. Juni 2011)

Natürlich ist es möglich eine Kettenführung zu montieren, nur halt lagergeklemmt.
Ist bei Carbon nachvollziehbar denn die Verschraubung der iscg Aufnahme könnte bei Carbon, durch Bodenkontakt, ausreissen.
Die lagergeklemmte Kettenführung kann sich bei überbelastung verdrehen.


----------



## Igetyou (21. Juni 2011)

remedy72 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es möglich eine Kettenführung zu montieren, nur halt lagergeklemmt.
> Ist bei Carbon nachvollziehbar denn die Verschraubung der iscg Aufnahme könnte bei Carbon, durch Bodenkontakt, ausreissen.
> Die lagergeklemmte Kettenführung kann sich bei überbelastung verdrehen.


 
Ist eine Lagergeklemmte Kettenführung bei BB95 Tretlagern möglich?


----------



## mamo80 (21. Juni 2011)

@ChrisKing - meines is ein 19.5er, nur halt nicht ganz genau von der seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Juni 2011)

Hab mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen die XT-Kurbel am Remedy zu tunen statt eine SLX zu kaufen und mir folglich ein 36er XT-Kettenblatt und eine NC-17 Ring God in schwarz aus Lexan als Bashguard bestellt.

Eine Kettenführung kann man immer noch mal montieren. Bislang ist mir die Kette am Hibike noch nie runtergehüpft (SLX mit Bashguard)


----------



## remedy72 (23. Juni 2011)

Gute frage. 
BB95 ist, wenn ich es richtig sehe, ein ins gehäuse integriertes tretlager. Sicherlich ist eine lagergeklemmte kefü ist nur bei aussenliegenden lagern möglich. 



Igetyou schrieb:


> Ist eine Lagergeklemmte Kettenführung bei BB95 Tretlagern möglich?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Juni 2011)

Verdammter Mist.

Jetzt hab ich gedacht ich kann mir den Ausbau der Kurbel sparen um das 32er gegen ein 36er Blatt an der XT zu tauschen, aber das blöde 32er passt nicht über die 4 Arme für die Kettenblattaufnahme....

Hätt ich doch gleich ne neue 2fach SLX kaufen können...*schmoll*

Also entweder Kettenblatt aufsägen oder Werkzeug besorgen....


----------



## wilbur.walsh (23. Juni 2011)

Werkzeug kostet 3. Du brauchst nur das TL-FC16 um die Kurbelabzumontieren. (Und einen 6 Kant Schlüssel (Multitool))


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juni 2011)

HI,

da ich leider zu wenig in den BIkepark komme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  verkaufe ich mein Scratch und baue mir ein AM-Enduro auf, um besser  Höhenmeter auch in den Alpen bezwingen zu können. Dafür suche ich einen  der oben genannten Rahmen (also Federweg 150-160mm) mit einer  Sitzrohrllänge von 42-43cm, was ungefähr M entsprechen sollte. Bei  Unsicherheit bitte nachmessen, denn je nach Distanz kann ich nicht  überall hinfahren zum Testen ;-)

Der Rahmen sollte 2011 sein wegen der 12 mm Steckachse und bitte mit der  Originalrechnung, damit ich im Falle eines Falles noch  HErstellergarantie habe.
Bevorzugt wäre der Rahmen vom Spicy 216 oder 316 bzw. Remedy 7 denn ich  würde nicht vom Topmodell der jeweiligen Reihe den Rahmenpreis anteilig  zahlen wollen ;-)

Freue mich auf Eure Angebote


----------



## mamo80 (24. Juni 2011)

kann mir zwar nicht vorstelln dass jemand unter der saison sein neues rad zerlegt und den rahmen verkauft aber vielleicht hast ja glück! gibts die remedys eigentlich auch als rahmenset zu kaufen?


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2011)

nur den 9.9er


----------



## speedos (24. Juni 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> da ich leider zu wenig in den BIkepark komme
> 
> ...



Hattest du nicht mal ein Remedy  Ich weiß schon, warum ich mein 2009er Remedy nicht hergebe


----------



## bansaiman (25. Juni 2011)

NEe, eben das ist das Problem, keine Rahmensets der Alu Version frei erhältlich 
UNd, ja ich hatte mal eins, aber laaange Geschichte. War jedenfalls ein Fehler, für die momentanen VErhältnisse jedenfalls, man kann ja schon einiges an Sprüngen damit machen, nur die großen Sachen bzw. härtere Stürze dabei wäre zu vermeiden ^^
Naja, aber inzwischen ist das 2011er ja schon ne Verbesserung zu 2009, damals wars ja nur ne andere Gabel aber gleiche Geo. Heute eben mit speziellem Dämpfer und inzwischen 12er Steckachse , was es umso interessanter macht 

ABER wie es aussieht könnte ich an nen 2009er rankommen, ist halt die Sache, weil gebraucht, oder wenn ich Glück habe einen neuen 11er, was aber wie gesagt noch nicht fest steht, sondern eben GLÜCKSSACHE ist  ich hoffe mal drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy-9.8-2010 (25. Juni 2011)

servus, bin neu im Forum und hab gestern meien neues Bike bekommen.

Ein 2010 Remedy 9.8, mir sind beim auspacken ein paar komische Dinge
aufgefallen, ich würde gerne wissen ob das bei euren Remedys auch so is
oder ob ich ein Montagsmodell hab.

1. Die Lackierung am Oberrohr ist nicht überall deckend.

2. Bei der Strebe zum Evo-Link sitzt der Lagereinsatz nicht richtig auch die 
    Ausnehmung dafür scheint mir ungenau gefertigt zu sein.

3. Die Laufräder sind nicht in Ordnung. Ungleiche Speichenspannung,
    leicht verbogene Speichen. 
    Ich habs wie es vom Hersteller ausgeliefert wird (per UPS) 
    bekommen. Ist es normal, dass man da noch nacharbeiten muss 
    oder kann das beim Lagern passieren? 

Wenn ihr noch wisst wie es bei euren Remedys war würd ich mich über 
Antworten freuen.

zu zwei hab ich noch ein Bild

Danke schon mal!!!


----------



## EL_BOB (25. Juni 2011)

Einpacken und zurück das Ding! Meins war Tip Top als ich es bekommen habe!


----------



## Bubbolino (26. Juni 2011)

Das ist bei meinem 9.9er Rahmen den ich Ersatz für den 9.8er bekommen habe auch so. Ist halt ein Trek, werden immer teurer und die Qualität der Lackierung und die Verarbeitung wird immer schlechter. Bei meinem Rahmen kannst du hinten nicht einmal die Steckachse reinschieben bis ans Gewinde weil die beiden Aufnahmen ca. 1,5 mm versetzt sind. Echt bescheiden das ganze.


----------



## Remedy-9.8-2010 (26. Juni 2011)

Ich werds morgen mal von einem Händler anschauen lassen.

Vielleicht schick ichs wirklich zurück!

danke


----------



## obolator (27. Juni 2011)

Bei mir steht das Remedy auch ganz oben auf der Liste, hab hier Ã¶fter mal was vonmangelndem P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis gelesen. KÃ¶nnt Ihr das etwas konkretisieren? Das R8 fÃ¼r ca â¬3k find ich persÃ¶nlich echt ok. Die LaufrÃ¤der kÃ¶nnten besser sein, aber ansonsten ...


----------



## Lindy R8 (27. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde das Gesamtpaket passt super, das geniale Fahrwerk/gefühl macht die etwas schlechtere Ausstattung wieder wet! Schau dir mal das Angebot an, wenn dir ein 17.5" Rahmen passt ist das ein super Preis!! http://www.bub-usbikes.de/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw01 (29. Juni 2011)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Gesamtpaket passt super, das geniale Fahrwerk/gefühl macht die etwas schlechtere Ausstattung wieder wet! Schau dir mal das Angebot an, wenn dir ein 17.5" Rahmen passt ist das ein super Preis!! http://www.bub-usbikes.de/index.htm



Der Preis fürs 8er Remy ist dann net schlecht!


----------



## nerveid (29. Juni 2011)

Servus

hat einer von euch erfahrungen machen können mit dem hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Carbon-Fibre...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20b9243bc5

einige käufer sind mit der qualität des schutzes nicht zufrieden, aber das sollte bei dem preis wohl drin sein...


----------



## mw01 (30. Juni 2011)

nerveid schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> hat einer von euch erfahrungen machen können mit dem hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Carbon-Fibre...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20b9243bc5
> ...



hm, sieht nach einer folie mit carbonoptik aus!?
ob die wirklich viel mehr schützt als eine normale steinschlagschutzfolie müsste man testen.


----------



## JoeJackson (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe jetzt die letzten 20-30 Seiten durchforstet (und einige Seiten stichprobenartig) - die Suchfunktion hat mich leider auch nicht auf die relevanten Antworten geführt, deshalb muss ich jetzt nochmal fragen:

Hat jemand auf das 2010er-Remedy eine 160mm-Gabel gebastelt (Fox 36 oder Lyrik)? Passt das "noch" zur Geometrie? Wie sieht es mit der Trek-Garantie aus - wie ich Trek kenne, dürfte man das mit Sicherheit nicht, oder haben die den Umbau freigegeben? 

Den Hinterbau kann man wohl nicht mehr auf die 160mm aufrüsten, nehme ich an?

Vielen Dank für die Infos

EDIT: Ach ja ... bin am überlegen, mir eine Kettenführung ans Bike zu basteln. Habe mit Kettenführungen und dem "abrüsten" eines Kettenblattes allerdings keinerlei Erfahrung. Ich nehme an, eine andere Kettenblatt-Kombi wäre anzuraten, da ich sowohl bergauf, als auch -ab fahren möchte.


----------



## bansaiman (1. Juli 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt die letzten 20-30 Seiten durchforstet (und einige Seiten stichprobenartig) - die Suchfunktion hat mich leider auch nicht auf die relevanten Antworten geführt, deshalb muss ich jetzt nochmal fragen:
> 
> ...




Das 2009er hatte hinten, mene ich, auch nur 150 mm, also 160 LYrik o. ähnlich geht. Ich kenne auch jemanden,d er am 2010er sogar ne 170er Lyrik fährt und er ist zufrieden.
Wegen Garantie, du musst, wenn hinten was putt geht ;-) Trek auch nicht sagen, dass du ne längere GAbel drin hast, os einfach! Sogar der Laden, wo ich meins gelauft hatte, sagt emir, ich könne mit dem Remedy einiges machen und wenn´s in die BRüche geht, ist auf nem regulären Trail passiert, punkt ^^ Das heißt, wenn es sogar ein Verkäufer mir so empfihelt, kannst du das ruhig machen bezüglich der GArantie.

Kettenblätter: 2fach mit 22 und 36  KB und hinten 9 evtl. 10fach. Oder vorne HAmmerschmitt AM, wenn das Geld da ist. Ist ne geniale Sache, HAbs bei nem Freund probiert.
Kettenführung: Das modell von Bionicon, dass du einfach mit Kabelbindern und nem Stück PLastikrohr oder GArtenschlauch nachbauen kannst, ist leicht, schnell gemacht ;-) bis 3fach SChaltung verwendbar und günstig  Selbst verbaut und ncihts springt. Bin super zufrieden und wiegt nicht mal 30 gramm  Wenn man´s schön er machen will, nimmt man ein ordentlich aussehendes schrazes PLastikröhrchen und zur Aufhängung einen kleinen in Wunschfarbe eloxierten Karabiner Haken z.B. rot, für ein paar Tacken, dann sieht´s auch anständig aus.
Greetz


----------



## wilbur.walsh (1. Juli 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Hat jemand auf das 2010er-Remedy eine 160mm-Gabel gebastelt (Fox 36 oder Lyrik)? Passt das "noch" zur Geometrie?


Dann hat man die Geometire des 2009, mit ca. 1,*2*5° flacherem Lenkwinkel u. Sitzwinkel.



> Wie sieht es mit der Trek-Garantie aus - wie ich Trek kenne, dürfte man das mit Sicherheit nicht, oder haben die den Umbau freigegeben?


Geht die nix an - der Rahmen ist derselbe wie 2009, also wieso sollte da was kaputt gehen, was nicht schon 2009 zur Garantie stand?



> Den Hinterbau kann man wohl nicht mehr auf die 160mm aufrüsten, nehme ich an?


Der Federweg hinten ist und war immer schon knappe 16cm (158mm, o. 157mm wenn ich mich nicht irre)



> EDIT: Ach ja ... bin am überlegen, mir eine Kettenführung ans Bike zu basteln. Habe mit Kettenführungen und dem "abrüsten" eines Kettenblattes allerdings keinerlei Erfahrung. Ich nehme an, eine andere Kettenblatt-Kombi wäre anzuraten, da ich sowohl bergauf, als auch -ab fahren möchte.


Vorne 22 u. 36. Hinten nach belieben.


----------



## mamo80 (1. Juli 2011)

gibt sogar leute die fahrn das remedy mit ner 180er totem. hab ich letztes jahr wo gesehn. 



> Dann hat man die Geometire des 2009, mit ca. 1,5° flacherem Lenkwinkel u. Sitzwinkel.



1.5° weniger lenkwinkel kann i aber nit ganz glauben? oder baut die lyrik im vergleich zu einer F32 so viel höher? dann hätt meins 66.5°, mir kommt aber das Speci Enduro von meinem kollegen wesentlich flacher vor


----------



## wilbur.walsh (1. Juli 2011)

Lyrik (545mm) baut gute 2,5 cm höher als die 32 Talas (520mm). Mir ist die "2" entfallen. Sollte 1,25° flacher sein. Also korrekterweise hat das Remedy dann einen Lenkwinkel von 66,75°.

Btw. heut mein Remedy mit der Billig-Aldi-Kofferwage gewogen,: 14,7kg ;(


----------



## JoeJackson (1. Juli 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Das 2009er hatte hinten, mene ich, auch nur 150 mm, also 160 LYrik o. ähnlich geht.



Okay, dann wäre das also eine Option, wenn ich mich jetzt dazu entschließe, mein Remedy zu behalten und zu tunen. Das mit dem Federweg am Hinterbau stimmt auch - war der Überzeugung, das "alte" Remedy wäre insgesamt auf höheren Haxen unterwegs.



bansaiman schrieb:


> Kettenführung: Das modell von Bionicon, dass du einfach mit Kabelbindern und nem Stück PLastikrohr oder GArtenschlauch nachbauen kannst, ist leicht, schnell gemacht ;-) bis 3fach SChaltung verwendbar und günstig



Stimmt - diese Bionicon KeFü habe ich schonmal gesehen. Hast du zufällig Bilder, wie du das ganze befestigt hast? Würde ich ja gern mal ausprobieren oder meiner Freundin als Budget-KeFü anbauen.



wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Dann hat man die Geometire des 2009, mit ca. 1,5° flacherem Lenkwinkel u. Sitzwinkel.
> 
> 
> Geht die nix an - der Rahmen ist derselbe wie 2009, also wieso sollte da was kaputt gehen, was nicht schon 2009 zur Garantie stand?
> ...



Wie kommst du auf die 158mm? Überall ist von 150mm Rahmen-Federweg die Rede. Wieso sollte Trek das Remedy auch "beschnitten" bewerben?

Außerdem ging ich davon aus, dass der 2010er-Rahmen eben doch leichter gebaut wurde, als noch 2009. Irre ich mich da?

Danke für die Tipps wg. den Kettenblättern - brauche ich dafür dann auch einen anderen Umwerfer, der eben nur noch zwei Stufen schaltet, oder lässt sich der verbaute X.9-Umwerfer dementsprechend einstellen?


----------



## Rischar (1. Juli 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Hat jemand auf das 2010er-Remedy eine 160mm-Gabel gebastelt (Fox 36 oder Lyrik)? Passt das "noch" zur Geometrie? Wie sieht es mit der Trek-Garantie aus - wie ich Trek kenne, dürfte man das mit Sicherheit nicht, oder haben die den Umbau freigegeben?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Infos
> 
> EDIT: Ach ja ... bin am überlegen, mir eine Kettenführung ans Bike zu basteln. Habe mit Kettenführungen und dem "abrüsten" eines Kettenblattes allerdings keinerlei Erfahrung. Ich nehme an, eine andere Kettenblatt-Kombi wäre anzuraten, da ich sowohl bergauf, als auch -ab fahren möchte.


Schau dir im Album mein Remedy mal an. Ich habe eine Kettenführung und nur noch ein Kettenblatt. Klar, du bist dann schon eingeschränkter bergauf, aber wenn du ein relativ kleines Kettenblatt wählst, kommst du auch noch gut den Berg hoch.
Und meine Lyrik hat inzwischen auch 170mm Federweg  Freigegeben? Ich glaube nicht 




wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Der Federweg hinten ist und war immer schon knappe 16cm (158mm, o. 157mm wenn ich mich nicht irre)


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Wieviel Federwegs haben wir genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilbur.walsh (1. Juli 2011)

Laut Bike, die ja immer alles ganz genau ausmessen 158mm effektiven Weg:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=5712







Wobei sie auch den Lenkwinkel mit 67,7° gemessen haben, dann kommen 66,5° bei Lyrikgabel schon hin.


----------



## colt73 (1. Juli 2011)

colt73 schrieb:


> 7.4.2011:
> Und noch schnell mein Dauerthema: HR-Bremse. Das Bike ist beim Händler und ich hoffe auf einen Austausch auf Kulanz. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn, denke ich. Bin gespannt.
> 
> Ride oN!
> Colt73




Hallo Remedy-Fahrer,
zurück zu meinem Lieblingsthema . Die Elixir R am HR wurde auf Kulanz/Garantie gegen eine komplett neue Elixir R getauscht. Damit war ich gerade im Vinschgau - und siehe da: nach ein paar problemlosen Abfahrten hat sich das gleiche seltsame Verhalten wieder gezeigt: Schleifen ohne richtige Bremswirkung, dann sofort blockieren und das ganze Bike rappelt/vibriert. Hab dann die Beläge getauscht und es ist wieder etwas besser, aber tendentiell wieder so wie mit der alten Bremse. Bin jetzt noch ratloser, woran das alles liegen kann. Die Bremse wird wohl ok sein ... Muss dann eher am Rad oder so liegen. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Elixir R Bremsen am 2010er Remedy 8?? 
Hat schon jemand von Elixir R auf Avid Code umgerüstet? Bringt das was? 

Ride on!
Colt73.


----------



## Houschter (1. Juli 2011)

colt73 schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Elixir R Bremsen am 2010er Remedy 8??



Ich fahr die Bremse nun seit 6000km und hab null Probleme damit. Wenn sie richtig ausgerichtet ist hört man nix und das Bremsverhalten ist top, feiner Druckpunkt, sauber dosierbar. Bisher probierte Beläge:

Avid Metall und Organisch, Swiss Stop und Trickstuff wobei ich für hinten die organischen Avid am angenehmsten finde.


----------



## JoeJackson (1. Juli 2011)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Laut Bike, die ja immer alles ganz genau ausmessen 158mm effektiven Weg:
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=5712



Sehr interessant ... habe unter dem verlinkten Artikel auch noch zwei andere Tests vom Remedy gefunden (Test von 2009 & 2010 - jeweils R8), bei denen zwischen 156 und 158 mm gemessen wurden. 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3400
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1815

Jetzt steh' ich vor der Wahl:

tunen mit KeFü und Lyrik mit 2-Step
Verkauf/Neukauf eines "richtigen" Enduros, dass auch gleich als Enduro beworben wird

Was kann man denn für die Fox Float 32 beim Verkauf so verlangen?


----------



## mamo80 (1. Juli 2011)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Lyrik (545mm) baut gute 2,5 cm höher als die 32 Talas (520mm). Mir ist die "2" entfallen. Sollte 1,25° flacher sein. Also korrekterweise hat das Remedy dann einen Lenkwinkel von 66,75°.
> 
> Btw. heut mein Remedy mit der Billig-Aldi-Kofferwage gewogen,: 14,7kg ;(



14.7 passt eh, meins hat mit lyrik und relativ leichten laufrädern auch knappe 14.6.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (1. Juli 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Sehr interessant ... habe unter dem verlinkten Artikel auch noch zwei andere Tests vom Remedy gefunden (Test von 2009 & 2010 - jeweils R8), bei denen zwischen 156 und 158 mm gemessen wurden.
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3400
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1815
> ...



Tunen, aber nicht mit der 2-TSep, wenn dann Coil oder U-Turn. 2-Step kannst wegschmeissen. Oder ein bisserl warten auf das neue Luftabsenksystem von RockShox.



remedy80 schrieb:


> 14.7 passt eh, meins hat mit lyrik und relativ leichten laufrädern auch knappe 14.6.



Meins a bisselr weniger, habe aber hinten ein Ersatzlaufrad mit komplett schwererer Garnitur drauf, wenns zurück vom Srvice ist, spar I mir nochmal 300gr. 14,5kg sind bei 19,5"  mit Lyrik U-Turn, absenkbarer Sattelstütze, KeFü, fetten 2,4 RubberQueen eh ein gutes Gewicht.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Juli 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> ...
> Was kann man denn für die Fox Float 32 beim Verkauf so verlangen?



Nimm den günstigsten Preis aus dem I-Net (wie z.B. bei Bike Components oder H&S Bikediscount), davon ziehst Du 30% ab als VHB. Bekommen wirst Du dann aber nur die Hälfte. Es sei denn, es ist ein dummer vorher aufgestanden. 

Bei meiner Lyrik war es so. Ich habe mein 8er Remedy (2009er) nämlich andersrum getunet, vom Enduro-Set-Up auf ein sehr leichtes Allmountainbike.


----------



## Wutzid (2. Juli 2011)

Moin, hab bei mir nun endlich auch ein Remedy rumstehen (gebraucht erstanden). Angeblich soll es da irgednwo einen Sag-Monitor geben, nur wo finde ich den? Beim Torque wärs klar, so ne Skale an der Wippe, aber beim Remedy find ich da nichts


----------



## mamo80 (2. Juli 2011)

weiß da nix von einem sag monitor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobyR (2. Juli 2011)

Der Sag Monitor wird vermutlich die Einstelllehre sein die man als zubehör mitbekommt. Ein Kunstoffclipsteil, das man an den Dämpfer clipst und so den Sag ablesen kann, ohne messen und rechnen.


----------



## BigHit66 (2. Juli 2011)

TobyR schrieb:


> Der Sag Monitor wird vermutlich die Einstelllehre sein die man als zubehör mitbekommt. Ein Kunstoffclipsteil, das man an den Dämpfer clipst und so den Sag ablesen kann, ohne messen und rechnen.



Ja genau , die Lehre (zum Anclipsen an den Dämpfer) hat eine Markierung für 25% & 35 % Sag. So kann man relativ schnell den Wert mit dem O-Ring am Dämpferkolben ablesen. Geht aber genauso durch abmessen mit einem Mabstab u. ausrechen.


----------



## Whip (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute !
Hat jemand einen Tip wo ich im Internet ein Schaltauge fÃ¼rs Remedy (Remedy 7 2009) bekomme ? Hab meins grad beim Fahren abgerissen :-( Bei BMO, CRC, Jehle und bike discount habe ich gesucht, da gibts aber nichts...
Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Felix

Edit: bei ebay gibts eins fÃ¼r 22â¬+4â¬ Versand. Das ist fÃ¼rs 2010er Remedy, sind die Schaltaugen gleich ?

Nochmal Edit: bei Jehle gibt es doch auch das passende Schaltauge, findet er nur bei der Suche nicht.  ...kostet aber 30â¬


----------



## mamo80 (2. Juli 2011)

normalerweise schon, glaub erst ab 2011 is es anders!

btw - i bräucht ein aktuelles, aber nit das x12, sondern das Qr! und hätt noch ein neues von meinem alten 7er abzugeben. passt nicht in den neuen rahmen.


----------



## Lindy R8 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mein letztes Schaltauge beim Dealer vor Ort um 18â¬ gekauft!! ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (2. Juli 2011)

Whip schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> Hat jemand einen Tip wo ich im Internet ein Schaltauge fürs Remedy (Remedy 7 2009) bekomme ? Hab meins grad beim Fahren abgerissen :-( Bei BMO, CRC, Jehle und bike discount habe ich gesucht, da gibts aber nichts...
> Viele Grüße,
> Felix
> ...




Bei der BUCHT gibt´s die zu HAuf, ZWar teils Ausland, aber keine Angst, die kommen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (2. Juli 2011)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein letztes Schaltauge beim Dealer vor Ort um 18 gekauft!! ;-)



Ich beim gleichen 2 Stück sogar noch billiger!


... und hat jeder einen 22er Gabelschlüssel immer dabei, um das Schaltauge auch unterwegs zu wechseln? 

(also wer sich das einfallen lassen hat, der hat bestimmt im Alltag auch Probleme...)


----------



## Whip (2. Juli 2011)

Danke für eure Tips !! 

Leider gibts hier keinen lokalen Trek-Händler, aber selbst ist der Mann und das Internet kann (fast) alles ;-)


----------



## Whip (2. Juli 2011)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Ich beim gleichen 2 Stück sogar noch billiger!
> 
> 
> ... und hat jeder einen 22er Gabelschlüssel immer dabei, um das Schaltauge auch unterwegs zu wechseln?
> ...



Du hast nicht zufällig Zeit und Lust mir auch zwei Stück zu besorgen und per Post zu schicken ? 

(Würd natürlich die Kosten übernehmen und noch was für ein paar Bier drauflegen  )


----------



## mamo80 (2. Juli 2011)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein letztes Schaltauge beim Dealer vor Ort um 18 gekauft!! ;-)



ja aber mein dealer hat im moment keine und ich hab schiss dass es mir im näxten bikeurlaub so ergeht wie seinerzeit in livigno - erster tag, erste kurze ausfahrt und schaltauge ab - und nirgends eines zu bekommen...


----------



## byronic (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin am morgen auch ein Besitzer einer Remedy 8 2011. Jetzt ist die Frage, für welche Größe ich mich entscheiden sollte?
Ich bin selbst 1,78m. Sollte ich da ein 17.5, 18.5 oder eventuell 19.5 mit einem kürzeren Vorbau nehmen???


----------



## Whip (4. Juli 2011)

So hier noch ein Foto von der Fahrt mit dem gerissenen Schaltauge:
man nehme einen Ersatzschlauch und ein Gummiarmband -> Schaltwerkshalterung zum Bergrunterrollen





Das Schaltwerk scheint auch hinüber zu sein, zumindest lässt sich das untere Röllchen nicht mehr drehen.

Fährt hier jemand mit Shimano SLX GS (=short cage) -Schaltwerk bei 36-22 Zähnen vorne ? Irgendwie hätte ich jetzt gerne ein bisschen mehr Abstand zum Boden


----------



## Whip (4. Juli 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Ich bin am morgen auch ein Besitzer einer Remedy 8 2011. Jetzt ist die Frage, für welche Größe ich mich entscheiden sollte?
> Ich bin selbst 1,78m. Sollte ich da ein 17.5, 18.5 oder eventuell 19.5 mit einem kürzeren Vorbau nehmen???



Ich bin 1,82 und fahre 17.5, das ist aber schon eher klein und am Anfang fühlte ich mich gestaucht  Wollte aber ein echt agiles Rad zum Springen und für enge Kehren und bin inzwischen an die Sitzposition gewöhnt


----------



## psychoo2 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin 1.76 und für mich ist der 17.5er die perfekte Größe.


----------



## thomas.h (4. Juli 2011)

Whip schrieb:


> So hier noch ein Foto von der Fahrt mit dem gerissenen Schaltauge:
> man nehme einen Ersatzschlauch und ein Gummiarmband -> Schaltwerkshalterung zum Bergrunterrollen



Ich öffne mein Kettenschloss und löse per Inbus das Schaltwerk - aber ist beides gut!


----------



## mamo80 (4. Juli 2011)

stimmt, so is es eigentlich logischer... 

kette runter, schaltwerk runter und weiter gehts per laufrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whip (4. Juli 2011)

tja... hätte ich mal nicht das billige Kettentool gekauft, krieg die Kette immer noch nicht auf 

nochmal meine Frage, fährt jemand mit SLX-GS Schaltwerk ?


----------



## talasfan (4. Juli 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Ich bin am morgen auch ein Besitzer einer Remedy 8 2011. Jetzt ist die Frage, für welche Größe ich mich entscheiden sollte?
> Ich bin selbst 1,78m. Sollte ich da ein 17.5, 18.5 oder eventuell 19.5 mit einem kürzeren Vorbau nehmen???


 
Hi,
bin 182 und fahre 19,5 da mehr Tourenanteil. 
18,5 bei Single-Trails und Downhill. 
Musst du beides probefahren.


----------



## Maze77 (5. Juli 2011)

Moin,
bin 1,84 und fahre auch das 19.5er. 

Gruß
Maze


----------



## Rischar (5. Juli 2011)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Laut Bike, die ja immer alles ganz genau ausmessen 158mm effektiven Weg:
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=5712
> 
> ...



Was sagt die 121mm-Linie aus?

Weiß Jemand, welchen Lenkwinkel dann ein Remedy mit einer 170mm Lyrik hat?


----------



## mttam (5. Juli 2011)

Die blauen Kennlinien sind für die Federgabel. 
Daher tippe ich drauf, dass die 121mm Kennlinie für 
eine abgesenkte Federgabel (wahrscheinlich eine Talas 32) steht.


----------



## roadruner80 (5. Juli 2011)

hakunin schrieb:


> Ich habe andere Posts bei Seite 204 bzgl. Rahmenschutz gelesen: der Unterrohrschutzt vom Scratch sollte mit dem remey kompatibel sein. Ausserdem habe ich das bei bikerumor gesehen: "Both the Trek Remedy and Scratch come with this rubbery downtube guard. Its removable, unlike the glued on versions on the Fuel EX, and is also available for aftermarket purchase to fit any alloy Remedy or Scratch from 2008  2011."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also ich hab mir den Schutz vom Scratch direkt bei Fahrrad STADLER in Regensburg bestellt... Hat zwar ca 3 Monate gedauert, dafür hat mich das Teil nur 30  gekostet. Alle sonstigen Anfragen, bei den anderen Händlern waren erfolglos.
Mit dem Remedy ist der Schutz nur zu ca 70% kompatibel, d. h. der Schutz steht teilweise 1-2 cm vom Rahmen weg. Ich hab mir dafür aber ein Stück schwarzen Schaumstoff bestellt, den ich dazwischen packe. Die Schutzfunktion sollte dadurch noch besser sein...


----------



## Whip (5. Juli 2011)

roadruner80 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir den Schutz vom Scratch direkt bei Fahrrad STADLER in Regensburg bestellt... Hat zwar ca 3 Monate gedauert, dafür hat mich das Teil nur 30  gekostet. Alle sonstigen Anfragen, bei den anderen Händlern waren erfolglos.
> Mit dem Remedy ist der Schutz nur zu ca 70% kompatibel, d. h. der Schutz steht teilweise 1-2 cm vom Rahmen weg. Ich hab mir dafür aber ein Stück schwarzen Schaumstoff bestellt, den ich dazwischen packe. Die Schutzfunktion sollte dadurch noch besser sein...



hier ich glaube das sind die Dinger, würd aber vorher vielleicht mal anrufen und fragen:
http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/trek-padset-fuer-scratch-und-session

Bei dem Laden hab ich gestern Schaltaugen bestellt, die sollen morgen ankommen.


----------



## JoeJackson (5. Juli 2011)

Mal kurz ne Zwischenfrage, da ich grade irgendwie nicht mehr durchblicke: 
Welches Achsensystem muss ich fürs HR bestellen? Ich lese was von Trek-spezifischen komischen 9mm-Achsen, dann wieder von einer normalen QR-Aufnahme (nach was es meiner Meinung nach auch aussieht).

P. S.: Weiß jemand, ob sich Veltec V-Two Naben auch von 20mm auf 15mm umrüsten lassen? Bräuchte ich nur temporär, um die Fox 32 benutzen zu können, bis ich eine Lyrik gefunden habe


----------



## mttam (5. Juli 2011)

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Bis einschließlich 2010 kannst du im Remedy ausschließlich normale Hinterräder mit 135mm breiten Naben fahren. Nur der Schnellspanner ist speziell, da er deutlich länger ausfällt als ein Standardschnellspanner für 135er Naben.

Ab 2011 gibt es noch ein weitere Möglichkeit. Man kann den Hinterbau relativ einfach auf eine 12mm Steckachse mit 142mm Baubreite umbauen. Dazu tauscht man quasi auf beiden Seiten Einsätze in den Ausfallenden aus.

Diese 12x142 Variante sieht so aus.








Alle Modelle ab Remedy 9 aufwärts kommen 2011 schon mit der 12x142
Variante. Diesen 2011er Modellen liegt ein Umbau-Kit für die 135er Variante bei. Bei Remedy 7 & 8 (2011er) musst du die Teile für den Umbau auf 12x142 extra bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeJackson (5. Juli 2011)

Ich danke dir ... dann wird wohl später noch ein Veltec-LRS bestellt. (2010er R7)


----------



## byronic (6. Juli 2011)

Ja, hab mich jetzt auch für ein 19.5 entschieden. Jetzt muss ich morgen noch den Dämpfer/Gabel abstimmen. Da ich das R8 habe, ist ja der Float RP-2 verbaut. Meine Frage ist jetzt, was ist da der Maximaldruck, da es ja ein getunter ist (20bar)? Und wieviel SAG sollte an dem Dämpfer sein?


----------



## byronic (7. Juli 2011)

Kennt jemand das Problem das die SLX - Schaltwerkhebel, nur 8 mal rastet und ich auch nur 8 Gänge anwählen kann beim R8 2011?


----------



## byronic (7. Juli 2011)

So habs gelöst, hatte beim Abnehmen der Anzeige, die übrig gebliebenen Schraube in einen der beiden alten Gewinde reingedreht, diese war dann doch zu lang, womit die beiden letzte Gänge nicht mehr reingingen.


----------



## Igetyou (8. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage:
Rene Wildhaber fährt für seine Endurorennen ein Scratch und ein Remedy.
Hat jemand zufällig ein Foto vom aktuellen Remedy. 
Ich könnte das 2011er Remedy 9 günstig bekommen. Hätte aber gerne 160mm in der Front. Ist der Rahmen dafür zugelassen? Versaut es die Geometrie des Rahmens.Eine 160er Gabel baut ca. 2 cm höher.
Danke für die Info´s.


----------



## Nocinoib (8. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mein 2010er von 150mm auf 160mm umgerüstet. Die Rahmen sind meiner Meinung nach bauglich mit dem 2009er Remedy, das ja serienmäßig 160mm-Gabeln hatte. Beim 2011er ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Wippe ein etwas anderes Design hat und es eben die Option zur Steckachse hinten gibt. Sonst ist auch da kein Unterschied sichtbar. Ich finde es mit 160mm viel besser. Vor allem die Spurgenauigkeit ist um Welten besser als bei der alten 32er Gabel. Die Geometrie ist keineswegs "versaut" - im Gegenteil! In der Regel hast du auch vorher 3 Spacer unter dem Vorbau, die du dann bei der 160mm-Gabel weglassen kannst. (Hinweis: Der Bontrager-Vorbau benötigt immer einen mind. 0,5 cm-Spacer.)

Wie's mit der aktuellen Zulassungspolitik seitens Trek aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (8. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Merkst du die Erhöhung des Tretlagers beim fahren?

Wie es sich mit der Garantie verhält wüsste ich auch gerne.


----------



## byronic (8. Juli 2011)

Kann mir einer einen guten Reifen empfehlen??? Also Grip und Rollwiederstand sollten ok sein, da ich ehe mehr hier im Waldboden unterwegs bin. Kann auch ruhig nicht so breit sein. Hatte bis jetzt nen 2.25 Fetal Bert auf meinem Hardtail drauf, und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden, jedoch bin ich offen für Veränderungen , also falls einer was bessers hat, dann her damit .


----------



## Whip (8. Juli 2011)

Hab seit 3 Monaten hinten den Ardent drauf und finde ihn super


----------



## jo930 (8. Juli 2011)

Hi,
also ich hab nen Problem mit meinem 2010er Remedy 7. Ich versuchs ma zu erklären:
Seit 2-3 Wochen habe ich bei meinem fahrrad so komische "knack"-geräuche beim einfedern und bremsen, allgemein wenn ich vorne bremse und dann das bike vorschieb/zurückzieh. Is nich so einfach zu erklären, aber das geräuch scheint irgendwie vom steuersatz zu kommen. Ich hab schon mal die gabel ausgebaut, alles sauber gemacht, neu eingefettet und richtig zusammengesetzt, und auch vorbei neu gefettet, aber das knacken is noch immer da.
Ich hoff mal, man kann verstehen, wie ich das mein. Wär ganz schön wenn jemand ne Idee hätte.

MfG, Johannes


----------



## roadruner80 (9. Juli 2011)

jo930 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich hab nen Problem mit meinem 2010er Remedy 7. Ich versuchs ma zu erklären:
> Seit 2-3 Wochen habe ich bei meinem fahrrad so komische "knack"-geräuche beim einfedern und bremsen, allgemein wenn ich vorne bremse und dann das bike vorschieb/zurückzieh. Is nich so einfach zu erklären, aber das geräuch scheint irgendwie vom steuersatz zu kommen. Ich hab schon mal die gabel ausgebaut, alles sauber gemacht, neu eingefettet und richtig zusammengesetzt, und auch vorbei neu gefettet, aber das knacken is noch immer da.
> Ich hoff mal, man kann verstehen, wie ich das mein. Wär ganz schön wenn jemand ne Idee hätte.
> ...


 Da kann ich mitfühlen... :kotz:
Mein 2010er R8 hat auch geknarzt, vorne im Bereich Steuersatz und zusätzlich der Hinterbau beim Einfedern. Ich habs zum Händler gebracht und die haben alles ordentlich gefettet und seither ist Ruhe im Karton! Anscheinend wird bei TREK werksmäßig mit Fett gegeizt...


----------



## JoeJackson (9. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Merkst du die Erhöhung des Tretlagers beim fahren?
> 
> Wie es sich mit der Garantie verhält wüsste ich auch gerne.



Das mit dem Tretlager wüsste ich auch gern - ich finde das Remedy ohnehin schon recht hochbeinig (oder ich habe zu kurze Stelzen )


----------



## Igetyou (9. Juli 2011)

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Pitch mit 160 mm Lyrik wirkt das Remedy meines Vaters wirklich etwas stelzig.Die Einbaulänge einer 160 mm Gabel müsste 2 cm mehr betragen.


----------



## JoeJackson (9. Juli 2011)

Hmm... dann hätte ich wirklich ein Problem mit der Beinfreiheit...

Will jemand nen M-Rahmen gg. einen S-Rahmen tauschen?


----------



## wilbur.walsh (9. Juli 2011)

jo930 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich hab nen Problem mit meinem 2010er Remedy 7. Ich versuchs ma zu erklären:
> Seit 2-3 Wochen habe ich bei meinem fahrrad so komische "knack"-geräuche beim einfedern und bremsen, allgemein wenn ich vorne bremse und dann das bike vorschieb/zurückzieh. Is nich so einfach zu erklären, aber das geräuch scheint irgendwie vom steuersatz zu kommen. Ich hab schon mal die gabel ausgebaut, alles sauber gemacht, neu eingefettet und richtig zusammengesetzt, und auch vorbei neu gefettet, aber das knacken is noch immer da.
> Ich hoff mal, man kann verstehen, wie ich das mein. Wär ganz schön wenn jemand ne Idee hätte.
> ...



Hab ich auch und mittlerweile habe ich aus aufgegeben. Es knarzt halt.
Übrigens große Knarzquelle ist bei mir auch der Sattel (Bontrager Rythm)!!


----------



## byronic (9. Juli 2011)

Hatte hier schonmal jemand das Problem dass der Float RP2 undicht ist? Er verliert in der Nacht so um die 2 Bar Druck. Normals ist das nicht oder?
Hatte es zu erst bemerkt, als ich das zweite mal mit dem Rad unterwegs war, und der Sag dann tiefer war. Hab dann jetzt ihn nochmal auf 17,5Bar aufgepumpt, und mal zur Kontrolle die Pumpe dran gelassen. Am Morgen stand die Anzeige schon bei 15 Bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (9. Juli 2011)

Sooo, hab bei dem Dämpfer jetzt mal den Wasserteste gemacht.
Ergebniss: Undich wo das Ventil reingeschraubt wird und leicht undicht beim Zugstufenregler.


----------



## jo930 (10. Juli 2011)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Hab ich auch und mittlerweile habe ich aus aufgegeben. Es knarzt halt.
> Übrigens große Knarzquelle ist bei mir auch der Sattel (Bontrager Rythm)!!


Hi, ja, das mit dem Sattel war bei mir auch schon, aber nachdem ich den mal komplett auseinandergenommen habe und neu eingefettet hab, ging das eigentlich.
Zu dem mit dem Knarzen vorne: Ich will halt nicht, das dass schlimmer wird oder so, wenn ich nix mach und es nervt halt. - Mitlerweile ist das mit dem knarzen eigentlich weg, und es fühlt sich alles an wie vorher, ich nehm mal an dass irgendwo minimal Dreck dran war, der die Geräusche verursacht hatte. -

MfG, Johannes


----------



## nerveid (10. Juli 2011)

Servus, 

ich hab den Sattel gleich nach der ersten ausfahrt wieder getauscht gg. meinen SQ Lab 612, da liegen für mich echt welten dazwischen, was den fahrkomfort und die verarbeitungsqualität betrifft. SQ lab kann ich nur empfehlen, vorher aber sollte man(n) sich aber klar sein, was für ein Sitztyp man ist und auswählen und am besten beim händler kaufen und fragen, ob man ihn ein paar stunden testen kann und im Zweifelsfall wieder zurückgeben kann. da waren mir die paar gesparten euros im gegensatz im netz echt unwichtig, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. euer popo und rücken werden es euch danken. Check this http://www.sq-lab.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=6&Itemid=88


----------



## mamo80 (10. Juli 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Kann mir einer einen guten Reifen empfehlen??? Also Grip und Rollwiederstand sollten ok sein, da ich ehe mehr hier im Waldboden unterwegs bin. Kann auch ruhig nicht so breit sein. Hatte bis jetzt nen 2.25 Fetal Bert auf meinem Hardtail drauf, und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden, jedoch bin ich offen für Veränderungen , also falls einer was bessers hat, dann her damit .



hab momentan die intense drauf, kosten einen schlapfn und echt zu empfehlen. sind zwar relativ schwer, aber dafür haben sie echt super grip, material erinnert an kaugummi, rollen dafür aber gar nicht mal so schlecht. der 2´35er ist etwas breiter als ein 2´35er von maxxis.

http://www.bikeinsel.com/oscom/cata...ucts_id=692&osCsid=au2b4gi86crctv10v4cfr45ug0


----------



## araya (10. Juli 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Kann mir einer einen guten Reifen empfehlen??? Also Grip und Rollwiederstand sollten ok sein, da ich ehe mehr hier im Waldboden unterwegs bin. Kann auch ruhig nicht so breit sein. Hatte bis jetzt nen 2.25 Fetal Bert auf meinem Hardtail drauf, und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden, jedoch bin ich offen für Veränderungen , also falls einer was bessers hat, dann her damit .



servus. Ich fahr auch vorwiegend Touren mit meinem Remedy und fahr vorne nen Mountain King und hinten nen X-King. Beide in 2.4/Protection. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## herzogf (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da mal ein oder zwei Fragen....

Hat hier jemand eine Rock Shox Reverb an seinem *2009er* Remedy?

Kann man die Leitung noch gut verlegen oder muss man viel mit Kabelbindern o.ä. arbeiten?

31,6mm Klemmung ist richtig?
Die 380mm Variante reicht? 
Sonst noch etwas zu beachten?

Dank und Gruß
Florian


----------



## nerveid (10. Juli 2011)

herzogf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab da mal ein oder zwei Fragen....
> 
> ...




Moin

ich hab an meinem 2009 in 19,5 Zoll die 31,6mm mit 380 mm länge am Bike. Das kabel der Reverb ist etwas zu lang, hab sie aber trotzdem gut verlegt bekommen, da sind kleiner Gimmicks mit in der originalverpackung dabei, nur vorn im lenkerbereich hab ich die leitung um meine Vorderradbremsleitung paar mal rumgewickelt damit sie nicht so absteht.
Was a bissl tricky wird, ist die verlegung der Reverbleitung bei der wippe, da musst du mal bissl rumtesten, achte darauf das sie nicht abgeschert oder gequetscht wird und nur so lang wie möglich und so kurz wie nötig liegt. 
ich musste meine auf Reverb ja zurückschicken, da es probleme bei den leitungen mit der ausdehnung gab bis zu den modellnr. 49T...
sie müsste nächste woche wieder bei mir antreffen. Wenn ich sie wieder dran habe, kann ich das ja mal dokumentieren, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## Rischar (10. Juli 2011)

neue Remedy-Aktion, auch wenn dieses Mal etwas andere Sachen mit im Video sind 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14740/h


----------



## Arthur27 (10. Juli 2011)

@ Rischar: Ihr habt echt nen Knall, find ich klasse 

@ Herzogf:
Remedy 2009 in 17,5" geht locker mit der 380mm Variante, die Stütze steckt ein paar Zentimeter unter dem Oberrohr.
Hab die Leitung mit Kabelbinder am Oberrohr befestigt, selbstklebende Clips sehen aber aufgeräumter aus und schonen den Lack.
Die Leitung hab ich gekürzt da sie viel zu lang war, musste danach aber entlüften ( mit ein wenig Geduld kein Problem )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whip (11. Juli 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> neue Remedy-Aktion, auch wenn dieses Mal etwas andere Sachen mit im Video sind
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14740/h



Das Video und der Schnitt sind super, die Action erst recht.... aber die Musik geht leider gar nicht ! Wusste gar nicht dass Sammy inzwischen so  schlechte Mucke macht 

Naja... Musik ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## psychoo2 (11. Juli 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> neue Remedy-Aktion, auch wenn dieses Mal etwas andere Sachen mit im Video sind
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14740/h


 
Einfach nur GEILLLLLL Jungs....mehr davon !


----------



## Bubbolino (12. Juli 2011)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]Hallo Remedygemeinde
ich hätte ein Remedy 9.9 er Rahmenset in Grösse 17,5" inkl. Dämpfer, Kurbellager, Steckachse und Steuersatz abzugeben. Der Rahmen hat ca. 500Km auf dem Buckel und 2-3 kleine Blessuren wie man auf den Fotos erkennen kann.Anhang anzeigen 213331Bei Interresse bitte PN.


----------



## byronic (12. Juli 2011)

Weiß jemand wie lang man ungefähr warten muss, bis TREK/Fox einen kaputten Dämpfer repariert? Hab jetzt meinen an den Händler zurück geschickt.


----------



## BePe (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle!
Ich will mir auch son schickes Remedy kaufen und zwar ein alu Modell.
Nur leider sagt mir keine der varianten wirklich zu.
remedy 7 ist schön nur hat es keine Talas und Laufräder wie Kurbel sind mir etwas zu billig.
remedy 8 gefällt mir farblich garnicht.
remedy 9 ist mir zu teuer.

so und nun habe ich mir gedacht ich besorge mir ein Rahmenset und machs mir selbst.
Nur woher bekomme ich den Rahmen und wird der überhaupt so verkauft.
Oder lohnt es sich eher das remedy 7 zu nehmen und und es nach meinen wünschen zu optimieren.

ODER hat evtl. einer von euch noch einen rahmen in 18,5 für mich?
Ich würde auch gerne gebraucht kaufen.

seit gedankt
der benni


----------



## mw01 (14. Juli 2011)

Das neue Remedy!







Das 2012er Design gefällt irgendwie besser als das 2011er!

Dieses Bike könnte durchaus auch interessant werden:

TREK SLASH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davrick (15. Juli 2011)

Sieht ziemlich fad aus finde ich. Hast du noch mehr Bilder von neuen Modellen? Und mehr Infos über Veränderungen?

Edit: Ich les es gerade auf der Bike Homepage: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=5849


----------



## Rischar (15. Juli 2011)

Ich würde sagen: verleichsweise hässlich!
Mit dieser weißen Wippe hat es etwas von einem Kona


----------



## talasfan (15. Juli 2011)

mw01 schrieb:


> Das neue Remedy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sind da jetzt lackierte Speichen oder Edelstahlspeichen zu erkennen ?
Die anderen farblich abgesetzen Komponenten wirken etwas arg bunt.
Stehe mehr auf dezent.


----------



## mamo80 (15. Juli 2011)

is der Tricon LRS von Dt Swiss. die haben weiße speichen.


----------



## psychoo2 (15. Juli 2011)

Von der Optik her könnte es schon ein Tricon sein. 
Wobei das Bild sicher vom Topmodel ist.


----------



## JoeJackson (17. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Frage zum "tunen" der 2010er-Modelle: 

Gibt es die Ausfallenden zum umrüsten auf ne 12mm Maxle-Steckachse hinten auch für die 2010er-Modelle? Ich habe mir diese aktuellen Umrüstkits mal angesehen und bei ausgebautem Hinterrad an den Rahmen gehalten. Die Dimensionen würden passen, allerdings passen sie wg. unterschiedlicher Formen nicht in die Aussparungen. Hat da jemand Infos?

Etwas allgemeingültiger: Welche Reduzierteile müsste ich denn besorgen, um eine 1 1/8-Gabel zu montieren?


----------



## Asphalt01 (17. Juli 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Von der Optik her könnte es schon ein Tricon sein.
> Wobei das Bild sicher vom Topmodel ist.



Wo Tricon draufsteht, wird wohl auch Tricon drinnen sein...


----------



## mamo80 (18. Juli 2011)

mal ne frage an die rp23 besitzer - ich hab ja jez seit ein paar wochen den heurigen 9er rahmen mit ebendiesem dämpfer. wippt er bei euch im pro pedal modus im wiegetritt auch so stark? im vergleich zum rp2 von 2008 ist es deutlich stärker. für mich recht unangenehm da ich viel im wiegetritt mit schweren gängen fahr. mach daher die zugstufe meist komplett zu wenns länger hochgeht, aber das kanns ja auch nicht sein mein ich. 

aja, fahr den dämpfer mit aktuell 200psi bei 90kg inkl ausrüstung und bring das teil dennoch regelmäßig auch ohne höhere drops ans limit


----------



## loam (18. Juli 2011)

Servus Remedy Gemeinde!
Möchte gerne mein 2010er Remedy 7 mal mehr in Richtung Enduro umbauen, da wir doch meistens eher die ruppigeren Sachen fahren...
Habe auch schon den größten Teil der 215 Seiten durchgelesen und hier und da kamen schon ganz brauchabre Infos zum tunen des Remedy 2010. 

Kann mir jmd. trotzdem nochmal bitte kurz diese Fragen hier beantworten, damit ichs genau weiß?

-Was ist das genau für ein Steuersatz im 2010er Remedy 7 ? Kenne mich da null    aus..  : Ahead, Gewinde,integriert,semi integriert??

-Kann ich auch eine 1 1/8" oder 1,5" Gabel anstatt der tapered verbauen?

-Wie ist das genaue Einbaumaß für den Dämpfer was ich benötige?

-Hat schonmal wer in nem 2010er Remedy eine Totem verbaut und kann darüber berichten? oO

Wäre klasse wenn mir das jmd. beantworten könnte.

Danke+Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## wilbur.walsh (18. Juli 2011)

Bei 90Kg fahr ich mit ca. 215 PSI, vielleicht hilft das weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (19. Juli 2011)

aha ok danke! hab nämlich keine tabelle für den dämpfer gefunden und hier im forum die info erhalten dass jemand mit 80kg ihn mit 170 fährt. daher war ich etwas verwundert.

@roq

ad1 - Steuersatz ahead und integriert

ad2 - glaub nicht, aber glauben heißt nichts wissen! 

ad3 - fürs 2010er laut trek hompepage 7.75x2.25", gleich wie heuer

ad4 - glaub es war ein 2009er, da hab ich mal was drüber gelesen hier im forum!

korrigierts mich wenn ich blödsinn geschrieben habe!


----------



## Houschter (19. Juli 2011)

roq schrieb:


> -Kann ich auch eine 1 1/8" oder 1,5" Gabel anstatt der tapered verbauen



1 1/8" mit entsprechendem Steuersatz geht, 1,5" geht nicht.


----------



## herzogf (19. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein visuelles Update von meinem Hobel....


----------



## Snipy78 (19. Juli 2011)

BePe schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Ich will mir auch son schickes Remedy kaufen und zwar ein alu Modell.
> Nur leider sagt mir keine der varianten wirklich zu.
> remedy 7 ist schön nur hat es keine Talas und Laufräder wie Kurbel sind mir etwas zu billig.
> ...



Hab damals 2009 dasselbe problem gehabt. hab dann das schicke schwarz-weiss remedy 7 gekauft, ein paar Kleinigkeiten direkt beim Händler tauschen lassen (der zog mir dann den Preis der abgeschraubten Teile ab), einige anderen (laufräder,gabel) erst später, die alten Teile hab ich teilweise hier verkaufen können.

Bin - gerade wenn ich die lagweiligen neuen remedies sehe - damit vollends zufrieden, Preis Leistung war so auch i.O.


----------



## Arthur27 (19. Juli 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> ad3 - fürs 2010er laut trek hompepage 7.75x2.25", gleich wie heuer



Oder anders ausgedrückt: 200mm x 57 mm ( Dämpferlänge x Dämpferhub )


----------



## loam (19. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank @ User remedy80 + Chef #27


----------



## JoeJackson (19. Juli 2011)

Da es grade um das "Enduro-tunen" am Remedy geht: 

Welcher Laufradsatz wäre zu empfehlen?

Habe momentan die Mavic EX721-Felgen montiert (VR: Originalnabe, HR: Shimano XT). Diese Wolpertinger-Kombi wurde mir von meinem Händler als Austausch-LRS verbaut, ich finde aber die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten nicht gerade ideal.

Jetzt überlege ich, einen kompletten LRS zu kaufen, oder die Felgen zu behalten und mit neuen guten Naben neu einspeichen zu lassen.

Geraten wurde mir bislang zu Veltec V-Twos und einem Custom-LRS bei superstarcomponents. 

Was habt ihr so verbaut?


----------



## psychoo2 (19. Juli 2011)

ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen die Veltec geordert. Sind zwar a bisserl schwerer aber
dafür ohne Ende stabil !

Und geil aussehen tun die auch


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Juli 2011)

So hab mein Remedy 7 wieder aus der Reparatur zurück  jetzt ohne u-turn war gebrochen hab es auf Protone Air umrüsten lassen...
Mal sehen wie sich die Gabel so im Bikepark schlägt....
Werde berichten Gewichtsersparnis schon mal 350 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (19. Juli 2011)

Also zum Thema Enduro Umbau vom Remedy hier mal mein Remedy 8 2010











Umgebaut bisher:
Gabel: Lyrik U-turn Coil (umgebaut auf 170mm und MiCo DH)
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Kettenführung: E-Thirteen DRS mit Supercharger Bashguard
mittleres Kettenblatt auf 36 Zähne umgebaut
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 45mm
Griffe: Ergon GE1
Reifen: Maxxis Minion Front und Ardent
Pedale: Nc17 Sudpin III
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint Midcage
Laufradsatz: Dt-Swiss e2200
Bremsscheibe vorne: 200mm

Mein Fazit bisher:
als enduro hammergeil, macht bisher alles mit, was ich so anstelle. Bin total zufrieden. 

ps: Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, is alles bissl eng hier in meiner Studentenbude und ich hab nur mein Handy als Cam.


----------



## JoeJackson (20. Juli 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Enduro Umbau vom Remedy hier mal mein Remedy 8 2010



Sehr schön... Wie bist du mit den Laufrädern zufrieden? Ich hatte die auch im Auge - leider passen sie so gar nicht in mein Farbkonzept 

Die roten Decals erinnern irgendwie ans Session - das R8 hatte die doch nicht original auf dem Unterrohr, oder?


----------



## EL_BOB (20. Juli 2011)

Hier mal wieder mein Lieblingsbike....






Zum Thema LRS:
Ich hab Hope Pro2 Naben mit Sapim CX Ray Speichen und  DT Swiss EX500 Felgen drauf. Auch sonst alles voll auf Enduro getrimmt. Bergauf smooth, Bergab Vollgas (Wobei man schon richtig sportlich die Berge erklimmen kann mit dem Bike)


----------



## noBrain-noPain (20. Juli 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Sehr schön... Wie bist du mit den Laufrädern zufrieden? Ich hatte die auch im Auge - leider passen sie so gar nicht in mein Farbkonzept
> 
> Die roten Decals erinnern irgendwie ans Session - das R8 hatte die doch nicht original auf dem Unterrohr, oder?



also über die Laufräder kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Sind allerdings nicht die leichtesten. Der Satz is schon so bei 2000g. Hab sie aber auch noch nicht so lang. Falls schwarz besser in Dein Farbkonzept passt wäre das vielleicht was für Dich  http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...007305&sidDEMOSHOP=89tuqsphdf1m8o7qsdlajpq4k1

is glaub ein Schnäppchen. 
und Den Schriftzug aufm Unterrohr hat mir der Aufklebermacher um die Ecke fürn 5er gemacht. Sah irgendwie so lehr aus da unten. 

gruß


----------



## demiano (20. Juli 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Umgebaut bisher:
> Gabel: Lyrik U-turn Coil (umgebaut auf 170mm und MiCo DH)
> Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0
> Kettenführung: E-Thirteen DRS mit Supercharger Bashguard
> ...



hi, mich würde interessieren wie stark sich der fahrwerkswechsel bemerkbar macht, speziell des fox dhx.

gruß demian


----------



## demiano (20. Juli 2011)

da auch die thematik dämpferdruck aufkam, und ich bei meinem rp-2-dämpfer (r7) auch öfter ans limit komme, möchte ich fragen, mit wieviel druck ihr den fahrt.
hab da aktuell 190 bei 90kg. mein händler meinte was von 2xkörpergewicht+10. kommt das bei euch hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeJackson (20. Juli 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> also über die Laufräder kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Sind allerdings nicht die leichtesten. Der Satz is schon so bei 2000g. Hab sie aber auch noch nicht so lang. Falls schwarz besser in Dein Farbkonzept passt wäre das vielleicht was für Dich  http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...007305&sidDEMOSHOP=89tuqsphdf1m8o7qsdlajpq4k1
> 
> is glaub ein Schnäppchen.



Das ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen. Ich wollte zwar eigentlich weiße LR, aber für den Preis ... 

Mein Laufradsatz mit den Mavic's dürfte jetzt sogar über 2000g haben, von dem her geht das Gewicht schon in Ordnung.

Edit: Was haltet ihr von dem Laufradsatz?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aben-NoTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz::20368.html


----------



## noBrain-noPain (20. Juli 2011)

demiano schrieb:


> hi, mich würde interessieren wie stark sich der fahrwerkswechsel bemerkbar macht, speziell des fox dhx.
> 
> gruß demian



Hi, 
also zum Dämpferwechsel:
Ich hatte vorher ja den Fox Float RP2 DRCV drin, sprich den mit 2 kammern. Mich störte an dem Dämpfer, dass ich, wenn ich ihn so befüllte, dass er so ansprach und arbeitete, wie ich mir das bei dem Federweg vorstelle, er bei Drops oder Sprüngen schnell an seine Grenzen kam, sprich durchschlug. Wenn ich ihn mit mehr Luftdruck gefahren bin, dann war er unsensibel und das Heck wurde schnell nervös und fing an, nicht mehr wirklich dem Boden zu folgen. gerade bei kleinen schlägen, wie z.B. Steinfeldern mit ziemlich kleinen Bröckchen hat man einfach relativ viele Stöße am Heck gespürt und es fühlte sich an, wie der Dämpfer an einem CC-Fully.
Hatte damals dann in Bozen den direkten Vergleich zu einem 2008er Remedy von einem Kumpel mit dem RP23 XV und wusste ab da in welche Richtung ich will.

Jetzt beim DHX is das ganze wirklich um Welten besser. Ich fahre ihn jetzt mit etwas mehr Sag als vorher den RP und relativ wenig druck im Piggy pack (da der hinterbau eigentlich schön progressiv ist) und nutze das Bottom Out um Durchschläge zu vermeiden und es fühlt sich alles wirklich gut an. Allerdings ist auch das Problem, dass je mehr man sich mit der Problematik beschäftigt, umso mehr stören einen auch Dinge, die man sonst vielleicht gar nicht gemerkt hätte, weshalb es jetzt so ist, dass ich nicht wirklich ein Setup habe, sondern ab und an mal wieder variiere, weil er mir dann z.B. mal wieder zu viel Energie schluckt und ich lieber aktiver fahren möchte oder ähnliches. Wobei hier vielleicht (wahrscheinlich) eine besser funktionierende/ getrennte High- Low Speed dämpfung verbesserung bringen würde. Habe bisher nur bisschen mit der Öl Viskosität in der Dämpfung experimentiert, was nicht ganz trivial ist, da man das system immer luftfrei bekommen muss, und die Beshimmung ist erst nächsten Winter dran, weil ich im Sommer einfach fahren möchte. 
Ich habe den DHX damals verdammt günstig bekommen (gebraucht und mit starkem schmatzen, was aber kein Problem war) und bin soweit echt zufrieden. Wenn bei mir ein Dämpferwechsel gerade anstünde, würde ich mich mit meinem Einsatzgebiet allerdings intensiv mit dem Vivid Air auseinandersetzen, obwohl der dann auch ein gutes Stück schwerer wär. 

so, viel Text, hoffentlich auch etwas verwertbarer inhalt für Dich dabei. Ansonsten, falls noch Fragen hast, frag einfach.
Gruß


----------



## demiano (21. Juli 2011)

thx für den ausfürlichen bericht


----------



## mhedder (21. Juli 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Hatte damals dann in Bozen den direkten Vergleich zu einem 2008er Remedy von einem Kumpel mit dem RP23 XV und wusste ab da in welche Richtung ich will.




Da Du beide gefahren bist: Kannst Du mal was zum Unterschied zwischen dem RP23 XV und dem DRCV sagen?


Gruß Marc


----------



## byronic (21. Juli 2011)

Woran kann es liegen dass vorne auf dem mittleren und kleinsten Blatt die Kette klakert. Kann es eventuell sein, dass sie zu lang ist? Da sie auf kleinsten/kleinsten Ritzel fast durchhängt, bei 3x10?


----------



## Arthur27 (21. Juli 2011)

Bei klein/klein ist es normal dass die Kette fast durchhängt. Diese Kombination sollte man aber nicht fahren, da man dadurch sehr viel Schräglauf und erhöhten Verschleiß hat.

Also wenn sie auf "mittel/mittel" schlackert ist die Kette wohl fertig und du solltest über einen Ersatz nachdenken.
Meine neuen Ketten kürze ich auch etwas mehr als die "Erstausrüsterkette" um mehr Spannung zu haben, das lindert das Kettenschlagen etwas.
( Und durch die Kettenführung ist es nochmals deutlich leiser / springt nicht mehr runter  )


----------



## mamo80 (22. Juli 2011)

moin leute!

überleg mir meinen fast neuen rp23 dämpfer zu tauschen, das teil wippt einfach viel zu viel. bin halt ein alter racer... 

doch die frage is nur was gäbe es für alternativen? ein dhx air wird sicher auch nicht weniger schaukeln, was bleibt dann - ein Monarch? 

und was bekommt man für den rp23 ungefähr? und lässt sich der eigentlich verkaufen? soll ja so ein eigens fürs remedy angefertigtes teil sein oder?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (22. Juli 2011)

in der Remedy IG sucht glaub grad jemand einen!
schon mal über den Vivid nachgedacht? Wann genau wippt er denn zu stark? gäb theoretisch auch die möglichkeit den neu zu beshimmen, damit du mehr druckstufe hast!?


remedy80 schrieb:


> moin leute!
> 
> überleg mir meinen fast neuen rp23 dämpfer zu tauschen, das teil wippt einfach viel zu viel. bin halt ein alter racer...
> 
> ...


----------



## byronic (22. Juli 2011)

Das kann nicht sein, dass sie fertig ist, da das Bike ganz neu ist und es gerade mal 2mal gefahren wurde.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (22. Juli 2011)

mhedder schrieb:


> Da Du beide gefahren bist: Kannst Du mal was zum Unterschied zwischen dem RP23 XV und dem DRCV sagen?
> 
> 
> Gruß Marc



Hi Marc, 
kann leider nur was zur bergabperformance sagen:
Also der XV fühlt sich deutlich plusher an, sprich er saugt gerade kleine bis mittlere unebenheiten viel softer weg. insgesamt schlucken beide gleich, aber beim Drcv is es am Anfang immer bissl straffer bei jedem Schlag bis dann die 2te kammer dazukommt. hoffe das ist verständlich und macht nicht nur in meinem Kopf Sinn 
Das war zumindest meine Erfahrung. Gibt aber hier ja mehrere "Umsteiger" vom alten auf den neuen. Vielleicht können die Dir ja auch noch was erzählen.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (22. Juli 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Woran kann es liegen dass vorne auf dem mittleren und kleinsten Blatt die Kette klakert. Kann es eventuell sein, dass sie zu lang ist? Da sie auf kleinsten/kleinsten Ritzel fast durchhängt, bei 3x10?


Also ich denke nicht, dass sie fertig ist. Wenn sie auf klein klein fast durchhängt ist das normal, da sich das ganze ja nochmal längt, wenn Du im Sag bist. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle eher mal die Umwerfereinstellung überprüfen /lassen. Manche händler stellen Umwerfer beim Fully so ein wie beim Hardtail, was dann dazu führt, dass wenn Du im Sag bist die Kette an einer anderen Stelle des Umwerfers entlangläuft als aufm Montageständer und deswegen dann streift. Aber generell ist bei 10fach schon auch wirklich alles ziemlich eng. 
Schau einfach mal unterm Fahren runter, wo genau die Kette streift. Wenns unten streift, dann is evtl Dein Umwerfer zu hoch, wenns seitlich is, dann Anschläge und Zugspannung überprüfen.


----------



## byronic (22. Juli 2011)

Ohh stimmt, bin ja gar nicht auf den Trichter gekommen. Werd ich naher mal schauen.


----------



## mhedder (22. Juli 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> kann leider nur was zur bergabperformance sagen:



Genau, die interessiert mich ja. 

Dein Empfinden klingt recht gut nachvollziehbar. Bin mit meinem XV (nach minimalem Verkleinern der Luftkammer) recht zufrieden. Lediglich ein bissel mehr Druckstufe düfte es sein...

Gruß Marc


----------



## mamo80 (22. Juli 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> in der Remedy IG sucht glaub grad jemand einen!
> schon mal über den Vivid nachgedacht? Wann genau wippt er denn zu stark? gäb theoretisch auch die möglichkeit den neu zu beshimmen, damit du mehr druckstufe hast!?



er wippt mir eigentlich im aufstieg immer zu viel. im sitzen gehts noch so halbwegs aber im stehen is es grenzwertig wie ich finde. fahr viel stehend, muss dann immer die zugstufe komplett schließen. das kanns auf dauer auch nit sein. der rp2 ausm alten 7er war da wesentlich härter im propedal modus...


----------



## bergzwerk (24. Juli 2011)

Hab mir auch das Remedy 8 aus 2011 zugelegt. Fahr es seit vorgestern, und mir wippt es auch zu intensiv, trotz mehrerer Einstellversuche am RP 2. Aber vielleicht liegts ja auch daran, das ich mich erst an die über die 70 mm Mehr-Federweg als wie bei an meinem "Alten" gewöhnen muss. Und die Talas schlägt mir meines Erachtens zu hart oben an beim ausfedern, weiss auch nicht an was es liegt. Wenn ich die Zugstufe verändere dann wirds besser, aber dafür kommt ja die Gabel langsamer raus nach´m einfedern. Naja werd mal einiges probieren, vieleicht wirds ja noch. Ansonsten top Bike, bis auf die etwas mindere Austattung was Umwerfer, Kurbel, Laufräder und die Reifen betrifft, aber denke das es für meine Einsätze voll ausreicht, und verbessern kann ich´s ja alle mal noch nach und nach.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (28. Juli 2011)

bergzwerk schrieb:


> Hab mir auch das Remedy 8 aus 2011 zugelegt. Fahr es seit vorgestern, und mir wippt es auch zu intensiv, trotz mehrerer Einstellversuche am RP 2. Aber vielleicht liegts ja auch daran, das ich mich erst an die über die 70 mm Mehr-Federweg als wie bei an meinem "Alten" gewöhnen muss. Und die Talas schlägt mir meines Erachtens zu hart oben an beim ausfedern, weiss auch nicht an was es liegt. Wenn ich die Zugstufe verändere dann wirds besser, aber dafür kommt ja die Gabel langsamer raus nach´m einfedern. Naja werd mal einiges probieren, vieleicht wirds ja noch. Ansonsten top Bike, bis auf die etwas mindere Austattung was Umwerfer, Kurbel, Laufräder und die Reifen betrifft, aber denke das es für meine Einsätze voll ausreicht, und verbessern kann ich´s ja alle mal noch nach und nach.



hmm, also bzgl. Einstellen des RP könnte das möglicherweise helfen. http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/resources/suspension_setup
einfach gewicht eingeben und dann die Einstellungen übernehmen. bei veränderungen des Luftdrucks immer einmal bis über die Hälfte durchfedern und nochmal kontrollieren, da du sonst nur den Druck in der ersten Kammer veränderst. Anschließend einfach mal bissl fühlen und nach der Fahrt halt immer kucken, wo der Gummiring so is, dann kommt man normalerweise schon irgendwann zu nem vernünftigen Setup.
Deine Problematik bezüglich Federgabel klingt für mich doch etwas komisch 
Also verstehe ich das richtig und du hast Deinen rebound komplett offen und die Gabel schlägt oben zu hart an?
in diesem Fall würde ich sagen, dass das nicht schlimm ist und Du evtl ruhig mal mit etwas Rebound fahren solltest!? (die meisten Fahrer fahren tendenziell immer eher bissl wenig rebound). Falls nicht könntest Du mal in den explosionszeichnungen schauen, ob da evtl irgendwo ein anschlag verbaut ist, der bei dir evtl fehlt. weiß ich aber gerade nicht und der sollte wenn dann wahrscheinlich in der Luftkammer sein!? wie klingt das "harte Anschlagen" denn?


----------



## mamo80 (28. Juli 2011)

kann mir jemand einen tipp geben wo ich ein heuriges schaltauge für QR bestellen kann? mein händler hat leider keines und der is was solche sachen angeht nit unbedingt der zuverlässigste... es kommt zwar, aber die frage is halt wann


----------



## byronic (28. Juli 2011)

Probier mal hier: http://schaltauge.de


----------



## Igetyou (28. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage:
Will mir morgen evtl. ein Remedy 9.8 Carbon oder Rotwild X2 Pro holen.
Einsatz ist Allmountain/Enduro.
Können die gängigen 2,4 Zoll breiten Reifen (Fat Albert,Ardent,Muddy Marry usw.) bei dem 2011er Modell gefahren werden. Oder ist der Hinterbau zu knapp ausgelegt.
Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (28. Juli 2011)

2.4er gehen beim Remedy ohne Probleme. Rotwild kann ich leider nicht sagen aber das Bike an sich is schon auch sehr geilllllll. Trotzdem : Remedy Rulez


----------



## noBrain-noPain (28. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Will mir morgen evtl. ein Remedy 9.8 Carbon oder Rotwild X2 Pro holen.
> Einsatz ist Allmountain/Enduro.
> Können die gängigen 2,4 Zoll breiten Reifen (Fat Albert,Ardent,Muddy Marry usw.) bei dem 2011er Modell gefahren werden. Oder ist der Hinterbau zu knapp ausgelegt.
> Danke für eine Antwort.


also bei mir is momentan ein 2.35 Ardent drin, 2.5er Minion Dh war auch schon drin und 2.4er Fat Albert. Platz war bei allen genannten mehr als ausreichend. Momentan beim Ardent sinds ca 7mm seitlich zur Kettenstrebe. Hab ein 2010er, hat sich aber auser der Steckachse hinten zu 2011 nichts gändert soweit ich weiß!


----------



## Igetyou (28. Juli 2011)

Das Hört sich doch super an.Passten die 2,4 Dh schlappen auch in den Rahmen?Oder wird es dann eng?


----------



## Igetyou (28. Juli 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> also bei mir is momentan ein 2.35 Ardent drin, 2.5er Minion Dh war auch schon drin und 2.4er Fat Albert. Platz war bei allen genannten mehr als ausreichend. Momentan beim Ardent sinds ca 7mm seitlich zur Kettenstrebe. Hab ein 2010er, hat sich aber auser der Steckachse hinten zu 2011 nichts gändert soweit ich weiß!



Perfekt..Danke für die Info


----------



## mamo80 (28. Juli 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Probier mal hier: http://schaltauge.de



danke is aber leider auch nix dabei...


----------



## Igetyou (28. Juli 2011)

Noch keine kurze Frage:
Hattet ihr bei hartem Einsatz Durchschläge (Dämpfer hinten) zu verzeichnen?
Am besten wären Erfahrungen mit dem Doppelkammer-Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeJackson (29. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte das große Kettenblatt an meinem Remedy los werden und KeFü + Bashguard montieren.

Was für ein Kettenblatt sollte ich in die "Mitte" setzen? 34 oder 36 Zähne?

Gibt es vll. irgendwo eine Art bebilderte Anleitung, wie man die Kurbel demontiert? Da soll noch eine Stinger-KeFü an die ISCG-Aufnahme und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich vorgehen muss.


----------



## bergzwerk (29. Juli 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> hmm, also bzgl. Einstellen des RP könnte das möglicherweise helfen. http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/resources/suspension_setup
> einfach gewicht eingeben und dann die Einstellungen übernehmen. bei veränderungen des Luftdrucks immer einmal bis über die Hälfte durchfedern und nochmal kontrollieren, da du sonst nur den Druck in der ersten Kammer veränderst. Anschließend einfach mal bissl fühlen und nach der Fahrt halt immer kucken, wo der Gummiring so is, dann kommt man normalerweise schon irgendwann zu nem vernünftigen Setup.
> Deine Problematik bezüglich Federgabel klingt für mich doch etwas komisch
> Also verstehe ich das richtig und du hast Deinen rebound komplett offen und die Gabel schlägt oben zu hart an?
> in diesem Fall würde ich sagen, dass das nicht schlimm ist und Du evtl ruhig mal mit etwas Rebound fahren solltest!? (die meisten Fahrer fahren tendenziell immer eher bissl wenig rebound). Falls nicht könntest Du mal in den explosionszeichnungen schauen, ob da evtl irgendwo ein anschlag verbaut ist, der bei dir evtl fehlt. weiß ich aber gerade nicht und der sollte wenn dann wahrscheinlich in der Luftkammer sein!? wie klingt das "harte Anschlagen" denn?



Also den RP2 hab ich jetzt schon mal dank deiner Hinweise nahezu perfekt abgestimmt. 

Die Gabel schlägt jetzt auch nicht mehr hart oben an, nachdem ich ein wenig Rebound eingestellt hab. Nur das schmatzen ist jetzt noch etwas zu hören, wenn ich stärker einfedere kommt dann beim ausfedern immer dieses schön "Schmatz". 

Danke nochmal für die Tips


----------



## noBrain-noPain (29. Juli 2011)

also Du solltest Dich mal ein bisschen mit der Fahrwerkabstimmung und den einzelnen Parametern auseinandersetzen. Denn sonst verschenkst Du einiges an Potenzial Deines tollen Rades!
Da musst Du einfach bissl rumprobieren und schauen. 
Der Rebound ist übrigends dafür da, damit Deine Gabel nicht (wie eine feder) nach einem Stoß (bodenunebenheit) die gesamte energie an Dich zurück"schlägt". Die beiden Extreme sind
-Deine Gabel hüpft und folgt nicht dem Boden, weil sie zu schnell ausfedert
- sie federt zu langsam aus und "versinkt" deswegen nach und nach im federweg, weil sie nicht schnell genug wieder auf ausgangslevel zurück ist, bevor der nächste Stoß kommt

(ganz grob erklärt)
jetzt solltest Du irgendwo dazwischen versuchen, zu landen mit Deinen Einstellungen. Denn ohne bzw mit zu wenig Rebound wird dein Rad gerade bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten schnell "nervös" und folgt nicht schön dem Untergrund.

Das Schmatzen (denke es ist eher ein Zischen ) ist voll in Ordundung sagt Dir, dass Deine Dämpfung in diese Richtung (zugstufe) arbeitet. Dabei wird Öl durch öffnungen gedrückt und erzeugt dabei diese Geräusche.
Aber wie gesagt, einfach mal bissl einlesen, dann wird Dir sicherlich einiges klarer.

Gruß


----------



## Maze77 (29. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich hab vorne und hinten 2.4er RubberQueens drauf. Die sind ja auch recht breit, aber passen gut rein


----------



## JoeJackson (29. Juli 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> also Du solltest Dich mal ein bisschen mit der Fahrwerkabstimmung und den einzelnen Parametern auseinandersetzen. Denn sonst verschenkst Du einiges an Potenzial Deines tollen Rades!



Zum Thema herumprobieren: 
Ich hatte Gabel und Dämpfer bis letzte Woche recht "langsam" und gutmütig eingestellt und bin so fast ein Jahr ohne Probleme gefahren und alles war "okay". 

Letzte Woche habe ich nach "öfter-mal-was-Neues"-Manier den Rebound recht schnell eingestellt (grade so, dass das Rad beim ausfedern nicht hüpft) und hatte einen wahnsinnigen WOW-Effekt. Das Remedy reagiert spritziger und agiler. Das taugt auf langen Downhills mit Sicherheit überhaupt nicht, aber meine Haus-Wald-und-Wiesen Trails machen wieder viel mehr Spaß


----------



## bergzwerk (29. Juli 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> also Du solltest Dich mal ein bisschen mit der Fahrwerkabstimmung und den einzelnen Parametern auseinandersetzen. Denn sonst verschenkst Du einiges an Potenzial Deines tollen Rades!
> Da musst Du einfach bissl rumprobieren und schauen.
> Der Rebound ist übrigends dafür da, damit Deine Gabel nicht (wie eine feder) nach einem Stoß (bodenunebenheit) die gesamte energie an Dich zurück"schlägt". Die beiden Extreme sind
> -Deine Gabel hüpft und folgt nicht dem Boden, weil sie zu schnell ausfedert
> ...



werd auf jeden Fall mehr testen, und mit Sicherheit auch das richtige Setup finden.

Dank nochmal


----------



## fleia (29. Juli 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Ich möchte das große Kettenblatt an meinem Remedy los werden und KeFü + Bashguard montieren.
> 
> Was für ein Kettenblatt sollte ich in die "Mitte" setzen? 34 oder 36 Zähne?
> 
> Gibt es vll. irgendwo eine Art bebilderte Anleitung, wie man die Kurbel demontiert? Da soll noch eine Stinger-KeFü an die ISCG-Aufnahme und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich vorgehen muss.



Ich hab das zwar selbst noch nicht gemacht, aber dieses Video könnte hilfreich sein:

http://youtu.be/3boDTW8itGU


----------



## Igetyou (29. Juli 2011)

So ich bin heute das Remedy 9.8 probe gefahren. Ist def. ein super Bike. Würde es auch zu einem super Kurs bekommen.
Ich bin einmal das 17,5" und das 18,5" gefahren. Konnte mich jedoch nicht richtig entscheiden welches besser passt.
Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm (mit five Ten Schuhen) und 82,5 ohne Schuhe.
die Körpergröße beträgt 179,5cm mit Schuhen und 177 ohne Schuhe.
Aktuell fahre ich ein Spezi Pitch Größe M. Oberrohrlänge wäre mit dem 17,5" Remedy identisch (587mm). Die Sattelrohrlänge des Pitch passt  mit dem 18,5" Remedy überein.. 
Der Standover vom Pitch fällt jedoch deutlich geringer aus. Man hat etwas mehr Beinfreiheit.
Einsatzgebiet wäre wie schon gesagt. Enduro-/ruppige Allmountaintouren (30-50km bei 500-1500Hm) und gelegentlicher Bikeparkeinsatz im Harz.

Zu welcher Größe würdet ihr mir raten? Hat ihr evtl Erfahrungswerte?

Noch eine Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Bionicon Kettenführung. Weiss einer, ob die Montage dieser Kettenführung möglich ist.
Eine ISCG-Aufnahme ist bei dem Rahmen leider nicht vorhanden da er aus Carbon gefertigt ist. :-(

Danke für weitere Info´s


----------



## noBrain-noPain (29. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage:
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Bionicon Kettenführung. Weiss einer, ob die Montage dieser Kettenführung möglich ist.
> Eine ISCG-Aufnahme ist bei dem Rahmen leider nicht vorhanden da er aus Carbon gefertigt ist. :-(
> 
> Danke für weitere Info´s


Also die Bionicon KeFü kannst an so ziemlich jeden Rahmen machen, da sie nur mit nem Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe befestigt wird, bei allen anderen Kettenführungen wirst Du beim Carbon remedy von 2010 und 2011 Probleme haben, da keine Iscg vorhanden und Innenlagerklemmung geht auch nicht, da's ein Pressfit Innenlager hat. 2012 sollen die Remedys übrigens auch in den Carbonversionen Iscg-Aufnahmen haben!


----------



## Davrick (29. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> So ich bin heute das Remedy 9.8 probe gefahren. Ist def. ein super Bike. Würde es auch zu einem super Kurs bekommen.
> Ich bin einmal das 17,5" und das 18,5" gefahren. Konnte mich jedoch nicht richtig entscheiden welches besser passt.
> Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm (mit five Ten Schuhen) und 82,5 ohne Schuhe.
> die Körpergröße beträgt 179,5cm mit Schuhen und 177 ohne Schuhe.
> ...



Ich bin 1.78 bei 83cm Schrittlänge und fahr ein 17.5 actual (18.5 virtual). Passt mir perfekt. Mein Einsatzgebiet ist mit deinem quasi identisch. Generell mag ich allerdings kleinere Rahmen lieber. Mit dem 17.5er machst du aber definitiv nix falsch.

Zur Bionicon Kettenführung: Habe die seit ca. 1 Woche an meinem Remedy montiert. Du musst dir allerdings ein bisschen selbst helfen, da der Schaltzug ja an der Sitzstrebe und nicht der Kettenstrebe verläuft. Ich habe einfach eine passende Schraube mit Mutter mit 2 Kabelbindern an die Kettenstrebe gebastelt und das dann als Schaltzug-Ersatz genommen. Funktioniert soweit gut. Man muss nur drauf achten, dass die Kettenführung nicht "stramm" auf der Schraube sitzt, da sie sich dann nur schwer dreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (29. Juli 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Also die Bionicon KeFü kannst an so ziemlich jeden Rahmen machen, da sie nur mit nem Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe befestigt wird, bei allen anderen Kettenführungen wirst Du beim Carbon remedy von 2010 und 2011 Probleme haben, da keine Iscg vorhanden und Innenlagerklemmung geht auch nicht, da's ein Pressfit Innenlager hat. 2012 sollen die Remedys übrigens auch in den Carbonversionen Iscg-Aufnahmen haben!


Danke für die info.


----------



## Igetyou (29. Juli 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.78 bei 83cm Schrittlänge und fahr ein 17.5 actual (18.5 virtual). Passt mir perfekt. Mein Einsatzgebiet ist mit deinem quasi identisch. Generell mag ich allerdings kleinere Rahmen lieber. Mit dem 17.5er machst du aber definitiv nix falsch.
> 
> Zur Bionicon Kettenführung: Habe die seit ca. 1 Woche an meinem Remedy montiert. Du musst dir allerdings ein bisschen selbst helfen, da der Schaltzug ja an der Sitzstrebe und nicht der Kettenstrebe verläuft. Ich habe einfach eine passende Schraube mit Mutter mit 2 Kabelbindern an die Kettenstrebe gebastelt und das dann als Schaltzug-Ersatz genommen. Funktioniert soweit gut. Man muss nur drauf achten, dass die Kettenführung nicht "stramm" auf der Schraube sitzt, da sie sich dann nur schwer dreht.



Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich tendiere auch eher zu einem keinen Rahmen.
Aus deiner Antwort lese ich jedoch heraus, dass du einen virtuell 18,5" hast. (60,0cm Oberrohrlänge und Rahmenhöhe bzw. Sitzrohrhöhe 44,5cm). Ist das richtig? Oder Sprechen wir von der Größe mit dem 58,8 cm Oberrohr und 42cm Rahmenhöhe bzw. Sitzrohrhöhe?

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## psychoo2 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute !

Hätte derzeit ein paar Euros über und würde gerne mein Remedy 8 (2011) ein wenig pimpen, tunen !

Was könntet Ihr mir den hier empfehlen !

Neuen Veltec Laufradsatz hab ich gestern schon ran gemacht


----------



## Whip (29. Juli 2011)

Neue Reifen, lock-on Griffe, breiterer Lenker, Kefü, Bashguard, kürzerer Vorbau

und natürlich: abmontieren der Ganganzeige um Schaltung und Bremshebel optimal zueinander auszurichten


----------



## Bubbolino (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute
ich habe mal eine Frage zur Trek Geo, laut Trek HP hat das Remedy einen Sitzrohrwinkel von 73°, laut diverser Zeitschriften hat es aber einen Sitzwinkel von 74°, was stimmt jetzt. Es geht um die 2011er Remedys. Ich weiss man sollte sich einfach wohlfühlen auf dem Bike, gerade darum geht`s mir, da ich wegen Kniebeschwerden einen steilen Sitzwinkel benötige bin ich auf Bikesuche mit 74° Sitzwinkel für AM. Wenn Trek tatsächlich die 74° hat muss ich nur noch den Sattel richtig einstellen und dann passt`s.


----------



## mamo80 (30. Juli 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Hätte derzeit ein paar Euros über und würde gerne mein Remedy 8 (2011) ein wenig pimpen, tunen !
> 
> ...



Laufräder sind nie verkehrt,  i bin immer froh dass ich 2 sätze hab. breiterer lenker, so 740mm, thomson x4 vorbau macht sich immer recht schick, dazu noch ne thomson elite sattelstütze. dass sind so die dinge die ich bald mal verändert hab. 

mittlerweile is bei meinem vom originalzustand nur noch die gabel drauf...


----------



## Davrick (30. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Ich tendiere auch eher zu einem keinen Rahmen.
> Aus deiner Antwort lese ich jedoch heraus, dass du einen virtuell 18,5" hast. (60,0cm Oberrohrlänge und Rahmenhöhe bzw. Sitzrohrhöhe 44,5cm). Ist das richtig? Oder Sprechen wir von der Größe mit dem 58,8 cm Oberrohr und 42cm Rahmenhöhe bzw. Sitzrohrhöhe?
> 
> ...




Genau. Ich hab einen virtuell 18.5, actual aber 17.5. Sprich 58,8 cm Oberrohr und 42cm Rahmenhöhe. Der actual 18.5 Rahmen ist virtuell 19.5 glaube ich (ohne Gewähr) und hat 60 bzw. 44.5 cm.


----------



## fleia (30. Juli 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Genau. Ich hab einen virtuell 18.5, actual aber 17.5. Sprich 58,8 cm Oberrohr und 42cm Rahmenhöhe. Der actual 18.5 Rahmen ist virtuell 19.5 glaube ich (ohne Gewähr) und hat 60 bzw. 44.5 cm.



Virtuell 17,5" = Actual 16,5" (16,5 inch = 42 cm = Sitzrohrlänge/Rahmenhöhe)
Virtuell 18,5" = Actual 17,5" (17,5 inch = 44,5 cm = Sitzrohrlänge/Rahmenhöhe)

Trek gibt in den Geometrietabellen als Rahmengröße immer den virtuellen Wert an, auf dem Aufkleber am Rahmen steht groß der virtuelle Wert und drunter kleiner der tatsächliche.


----------



## psychoo2 (30. Juli 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> Laufräder sind nie verkehrt,  i bin immer froh dass ich 2 sätze hab. breiterer lenker, so 740mm, thomson x4 vorbau macht sich immer recht schick, dazu noch ne thomson elite sattelstütze. dass sind so die dinge die ich bald mal verändert hab.
> 
> mittlerweile is bei meinem vom originalzustand nur noch die gabel drauf...



Welchen Lenker könnt ihr den hier empfehlen ? Lohnt es die Deore Kurbel aus zu tauschen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davrick (30. Juli 2011)

fleia schrieb:


> Virtuell 17,5" = Actual 16,5" (16,5 inch = 42 cm = Sitzrohrlänge/Rahmenhöhe)
> Virtuell 18,5" = Actual 17,5" (17,5 inch = 44,5 cm = Sitzrohrlänge/Rahmenhöhe)
> 
> Trek gibt in den Geometrietabellen als Rahmengröße immer den virtuellen Wert an, auf dem Aufkleber am Rahmen steht groß der virtuelle Wert und drunter kleiner der tatsächliche.



Ok danke fürs Korrigieren. Bei mir steht auf dem Rahmen groß 18.5 und kleiner 17.5. Warum Trek dieses System hat, ist mir einfach schleierhaft. Wirklich mehr als verwirren tut das nicht. War gerade auch nach dem Katalog gegangen


----------



## Igetyou (30. Juli 2011)

Wow.Danke für die Antworten.
Aber wenn bei dir groß 18,5" steht hast du ein 60,0cm Oberrohrlänge .
Oder verstehe ich jetzt was völlig falsch?


----------



## fleia (30. Juli 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Ok danke fürs Korrigieren. Bei mir steht auf dem Rahmen groß 18.5 und kleiner 17.5. Warum Trek dieses System hat, ist mir einfach schleierhaft. Wirklich mehr als verwirren tut das nicht. War gerade auch nach dem Katalog gegangen



Ist tasächlich verwirrend, bei den aktuellen Fully Rahmen sagt auch die Länge des Sitzrohrs meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich viel aus, ich orientiere mich eher an der (waagrechten) Oberrohrlänge. Ich denke Trek Räder haben einfach im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern generell etwas kürzere Sitzrohre...? 

Ich fahr übrigens Größe 17,5 (virtuell) bei 173 cm Körpergröße, Schrittlänge 79 cm. Bin mit dieser Größe sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Davrick (30. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wow.Danke für die Antworten.
> Aber wenn bei dir groß 18,5" steht hast du ein 60,0cm Oberrohrlänge .
> Oder verstehe ich jetzt was völlig falsch?



Verstehst du richtig. Hatte es falsch geschrieben. Diese dämlichen Rahmengrößen haben mich schon beim Kauf des Bikes aufgeregt.


----------



## Brixton (31. Juli 2011)

@ psychoo, schau dir mal den syntace vector an. Wurde mir fürs remedy empfohlen.


----------



## byronic (31. Juli 2011)

Welche Vor/Nachteile hat eigentlich ein kürzerer Vorbau. Also Vorteile: Aufrechte Sitzhaltung, mehr Verlagerung des Körpergewichts nach hinten... und Nachteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (31. Juli 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> @ psychoo, schau dir mal den syntace vector an. Wurde mir fürs remedy empfohlen.



In welcher Ausführung den? Und wo kann man den beziehen?


----------



## Igetyou (31. Juli 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Verstehst du richtig. Hatte es falsch geschrieben. Diese dämlichen Rahmengrößen haben mich schon beim Kauf des Bikes aufgeregt.



Okay danke. dann werde ich wohl auch zu einem 18,5" (virtuell 17,5") 
greifen.
Kannst du evtl. mal ein Foto von deinem Bike Posten, damit ich sehen kann wie weit deine Sattelstütze aus dem Rahmen steht.

Gruß


----------



## Davrick (31. Juli 2011)

Klar:
Und ja, ich weiß, der Sattel steht sehr schräg 

Anhang anzeigen 214526


----------



## Rischar (1. August 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Welche Vor/Nachteile hat eigentlich ein kürzerer Vorbau. Also Vorteile: Aufrechte Sitzhaltung, mehr Verlagerung des Körpergewichts nach hinten... und Nachteile?



den größten Vorteil hast du vergessen:
direktere und präzisere Lenkung --> mehr Kontrolle und Sicherheit --> mehr Fahrspaß 

Nachteil ist, dass du anders auf dem Rad sitzt. Etwas enger halt. Das Rad könnte dann mit einem kürzeren Vorbau weniger tourentauglich sein. Und weil dein Schwerpunkt weiter hinten liegt, fällt das Bergauffahren logischerweise auch etwas schwerer.


----------



## Whip (1. August 2011)

effektive Verpackung für ein! Schaltauge fürs Remedy


----------



## Igetyou (1. August 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Klar:
> Und ja, ich weiß, der Sattel steht sehr schräg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 214526


 
Danke!
du hast ja sogar ein Remedy 9.8.
Hattest du sonst irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Bike? Pressfitinnenlager oder sonstiges?


----------



## Brixton (1. August 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> den größten Vorteil hast du vergessen:
> direktere und präzisere Lenkung --> mehr Kontrolle und Sicherheit --> mehr Fahrspaß
> Und weil dein Schwerpunkt weiter hinten liegt, fällt das Bergauffahren logischerweise auch etwas schwerer.


In steilem Gelände bergab dafür von Vorteil.


----------



## mamo80 (1. August 2011)

Whip schrieb:


> effektive Verpackung für ein! Schaltauge fürs Remedy



genial! btw - wo hast es bestellt? bräucht auch eins zur reserve


----------



## fleia (1. August 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Welche Vor/Nachteile hat eigentlich ein kürzerer Vorbau. Also Vorteile: Aufrechte Sitzhaltung, mehr Verlagerung des Körpergewichts nach hinten... und Nachteile?


 
Ein Nachteil ist meiner Meinung nach: weniger Gewicht am Vorderrad, deshalb rutscht es in Kurven leichter weg.


----------



## speedos (1. August 2011)

fleia schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil ist meiner Meinung nach: weniger Gewicht am Vorderrad, deshalb rutscht es in Kurven leichter weg.



Schmarn... Man sollte eh etwas Gewicht auf die Front bringen, wenn man gerne etwas schneller bergab Unterwegs ist, dann paßt das auch mit einem kürzeren Vorbau problemlos. Da das Remedy eh etwas frontlastig ist, kann der Vorbau ruhig was kürzer sein, als der orig. mit 80mm. Ich komme mit einem 60er Vorbau perfekt zurecht. Auch auf längeren Touren und bergauf keine Probleme mit steigender Front. Die Sitzposition finde ich jetzt sogar noch besser und das bei 181cm Körperlänge und 17,5er Rahmengröße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleia (1. August 2011)

speedos schrieb:


> Schmarn... Man sollte eh etwas Gewicht auf die Front bringen, wenn man gerne etwas schneller bergab Unterwegs ist, dann paßt das auch mit einem kürzeren Vorbau problemlos. Da das Remedy eh etwas frontlastig ist, kann der Vorbau ruhig was kürzer sein, als der orig. mit 80mm. Ich komme mit einem 60er Vorbau perfekt zurecht. Auch auf längeren Touren und bergauf keine Probleme mit steigender Front. Die Sitzposition finde ich jetzt sogar noch besser und das bei 181cm Körperlänge und 17,5er Rahmengröße


 
Naja, ich hab schon mit dem 80mm Vorbau das Problem mit dem wegrutschenden Vorderrad, deswegen zögere ich noch, einen kürzeren zu montieren... Hab den Vorbau jetzt mal etwas tiefer gestellt. Das Rad, mit dem ich vor dem Remedy unterwegs war, ist allerdings schon 15 Jahre alt und die Geometrie entsprechend.  Also durchaus möglich, dass ich einfach noch zu hecklastig auf dem Bike sitze weil ich es von früher so gewöhnt bin. Oder könnten andere Reifen eine Besserung bringen (hab noch die Bontrager XR4 drauf)?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (1. August 2011)

also das mit dem rutschenden vorderrad kann ich so auch nicht ganz bestätigen. hab nen 45er Vorbau und das Fahrverhalten ist dadurch einfach agiler und direkter. Bin immerwieder irritiert, wenn ich Räder mit "langem" Vorbau fahre, weil sich das für mich irgendwie komisch anfühlt. Bin auch der Meinung, dass das Remedy eher ziemlich frontlastig ist und deshalb der kurze Vorbau perfekt passt. habe auch bergauf noch nie wirklich einen Nachteil feststellen können, obwohl mir das alle vor dem Umbau prophezeit haben. Wenn Dir das vorderrad rutscht solltest Du evtl versuchen zentraler über dem Rad zu stehen (bergab), bzw. Luftdruck und Bereifung zu optimieren.


----------



## Whip (1. August 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> genial! btw - wo hast es bestellt? bräucht auch eins zur reserve



hier: http://www.bikesnboards.de/

Tip dazu: gib ganz genau an wie es aussieht und die Nummer die auf der Seite steht, mir hatten sie erst ein richtiges und ein falsches zugeschickt. Der Umtausch vom falschen Schaltauge war aber kein Problem und unkompliziert.


----------



## Davrick (1. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Danke!
> du hast ja sogar ein Remedy 9.8.
> Hattest du sonst irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Bike? Pressfitinnenlager oder sonstiges?



Probleme nicht wirklich. Nur dass die Talas Gabel bei mir ziemlich bockig ist, aber dafür kann das Remedy ja nichts.

Ich würde dir allerdings raten, zusätzlich zur Carbon Armor noch eine Schutzfolie an den oberen Teil des Unterrohrs zu kleben. Habe das dämlicherweise nicht gemacht und daher sicher über 25 kleine, in etwa kieselsteingroße Lackabplatzer von Steinschlägen am Unterrohr. Die Qualität vom Lack ist zumindest bei meinem Remedy sehr bescheiden.


----------



## mamo80 (1. August 2011)

Whip schrieb:


> hier: http://www.bikesnboards.de/
> 
> Tip dazu: gib ganz genau an wie es aussieht und die Nummer die auf der Seite steht, mir hatten sie erst ein richtiges und ein falsches zugeschickt. Der Umtausch vom falschen Schaltauge war aber kein Problem und unkompliziert.



danke! leider haben die da auch nur das "alte" schaltauge...


----------



## psychoo2 (1. August 2011)

Ich würde auch das Schaltauge für das 2011er Modell suchen. Hab bisher auch keins gefunden.


----------



## thomas.h (1. August 2011)

fleia schrieb:


> wegrutschenden Vorderrad, deswegen zögere ich noch, einen kürzeren zu montieren...



Ich fahre auch 45mm und habe das Problem definitiv nicht - obgleich ich sogar noch 180mm vorne fahre. 
Ich bin unlängst auf einem Forstweg mit beiden Reifen gleich stark weggedriftet - man kann den Hype mit der niedrigen Front auch übertreiben.

Grüße


----------



## byronic (1. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne eventuell auch einen 45mm Vorbau installieren, habt ihr da nen guten Vorschlag für mich?


----------



## herzogf (2. August 2011)

http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=534

Gut, günstig und nett anzusehen......ich hab nichts zu mäkeln....

Hatte vorher den X4 in 50mm von Thomson, der war auch ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (2. August 2011)

Habe auchn ganz kurzen Vorbau und hab trotz großem Rahmen Bergauf keine besondere Einschränkung wenn ich den Dämpfer ganz zu mache. 
Wegrutschen üebr vorderrad wg. des Vorbaus kann ich nix sagen weil ich kein Vergleich hab. Aber ich glaubs auch nicht, dass ich das merken würde


----------



## Skydiver81 (2. August 2011)

Da ich mein remedy nun mehr in richtung all mountain umbauen möchte( ja das gibts auch ) stehen jetzt erst mal andere, leichtere laufräder an, schwamke momentan zwischen dem mavic crossmax st und sx... ist jemand mal beide gefahren?
die 150g mehr zu den sx würd ich schon gern einparen, nur ob sich das auf dauer bezahlt macht inbezug auf die haltbarkeit..


----------



## mamo80 (3. August 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch das Schaltauge für das 2011er Modell suchen. Hab bisher auch keins gefunden.



www.bikesnboards.de haben auch das Neue haben sie mir auf meine Anfrage geantwortet, werd jez mal bestellen und hoffn dass es auch passt


----------



## mamo80 (3. August 2011)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Da ich mein remedy nun mehr in richtung all mountain umbauen möchte( ja das gibts auch ) stehen jetzt erst mal andere, leichtere laufräder an, schwamke momentan zwischen dem mavic crossmax st und sx... ist jemand mal beide gefahren?
> die 150g mehr zu den sx würd ich schon gern einparen, nur ob sich das auf dauer bezahlt macht inbezug auf die haltbarkeit..



kann zu beiden nix sagen aber dir die Entscheidung noch erschweren in dem ich mal die Funworks-notubes Laufräder von actionsports.de in den Raum stell!? fahr jez seit 2 jahren einen Enduro LRS mit 1800g auch in rauem gelände und bis auf kleinigkeiten die bei leichten Laufrädern bei meinem Gewicht und Fahrweise absolut vertretbar sin, is nix zu beanstanden. und das preis/leistungsverhältnis is bei den dingern absolut top.


----------



## Whip (3. August 2011)

wenn wir schon beim Tuning-Thema sind: kann mir jemand einen 720-740mm Lenker empfehlen ?

Irgendwie weis ich nicht wonach ich da aussuchen soll


----------



## PrimeX (3. August 2011)

Whip schrieb:


> wenn wir schon beim Tuning-Thema sind: kann mir jemand einen 720-740mm Lenker empfehlen ?
> 
> Irgendwie weis ich nicht wonach ich da aussuchen soll



Race Face Atlas Bar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r11gs (3. August 2011)

Hallo Remedy Liebhaber,
schweren Herzens trenne ich mich von meinem Remedy 9 von 2009.
Wer Interesse hat:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/402725/cat/74

vg
Robert


----------



## Skydiver81 (3. August 2011)

momentan sind auch bei chainr. die iodine im angebot aber nur in rot und 1900g...
denke werd die crossmax st nehmen, sollten halten  und 1615g ist super wert, auch grad im angebot bei hibike...


----------



## JoeJackson (3. August 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin, mich zum absoluten Löffel zu machen: 
Welches Werkzeug brauche ich, um die Kurbel von einem 2010er Remedy zu demontieren? Ich habe mein 36er Kettenblatt und die KeFü hier liegen und würde das Zeug gern montieren


----------



## byronic (3. August 2011)

Bei Shimano Kurbel brauchste soweit ich weiß so nen speziellen Schlüssel, der sieht aus wie nen Stern so, bzw, so nen Zahnrad.


----------



## mw01 (3. August 2011)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> momentan sind auch bei chainr. die iodine im angebot aber nur in rot und 1900g...
> denke werd die crossmax st nehmen, sollten halten  und 1615g ist super wert, auch grad im angebot bei hibike...[/QUOTE
> 
> fahr jetzt crossmax sx und vorher crossmax st!
> nimm die st, da leichter, günstiger und meiner erfahrung nach nicht minder haltbarer!


----------



## Houschter (3. August 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Welches Werkzeug brauche ich, um die Kurbel von einem 2010er Remedy zu demontieren?



Du brauchst dieses Werkzeug, um die Kunststoffschraube raus zu drehen.


----------



## Whip (3. August 2011)

PrimeX schrieb:


> Race Face Atlas Bar!!



danke


----------



## bansaiman (3. August 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> kann zu beiden nix sagen aber dir die Entscheidung noch erschweren in dem ich mal die Funworks-notubes LaufrÃ¤der von actionsports.de in den Raum stell!? fahr jez seit 2 jahren einen Enduro LRS mit 1800g auch in rauem gelÃ¤nde und bis auf kleinigkeiten die bei leichten LaufrÃ¤dern bei meinem Gewicht und Fahrweise absolut vertretbar sin, is nix zu beanstanden. und das preis/leistungsverhÃ¤ltnis is bei den dingern absolut top.





Schau dich bei Superstar unter den Custom Wheelset (Basispreis 150 Pfund) um.

NImmst einfach die Switch Evo HUbs, sind die Hope 2 Pro Naben nur unter denen gelabelt, Eloxal Farbe kannst frei ohne Aufpreis wÃ¤hlen, nimmst Db Speichen fÃ¼ 25 Pfund oder gleich Xray Speichen fÃ¼r 75 Pfund drauf und dazu entweder deren Superstar 430 Felgen (sind von Alexrims gefertigt) fÃ¼r Allmountain oder Bekannt von DT Swiss oder Mavic fÃ¼r entsprechende Aufpreis.
KOmmst auf jeden Fall, egal was du konfigurierst gÃ¼nstiger mit weg, als mit den zuvor genannten. Auch wenn du die Felgen der anderen Marken nimmst.
Werden Ã¼brigens von Hand eingespeicht und die Quali ist super, fahre eine Enduro Konfiguration von denen mit 1900 g  Garantie wie Ã¼blich 2 Jahre, Versand fÃ¼r fÃ¼r LRS 18 â¬ alle anderen Artikel 3 â¬. Trotzdem viel gÃ¼nstiger.
WÃ¼rdest du dir zum Beispiel dann die Kombi Hope NAben, DB Sapim Race Speichen ZTR Flow Felgen machen (den bekommst du sonst im gÃ¼nstigsten Fall fÃ¼r 399 â¬) bekommst hier mit Porot fÃ¼r 310 â¬.
Aber das nur als Beispiel, was auch schon ein teures Beispiel wÃ¤re wegen der ZTR Felge, sonst gehtÂ´s aber noch gÃ¼nstiger. Jedenfalls weitunter Crossmax Preisen 

Adapter fÃ¼r dein System also Steckachse und die adneren sind frei wÃ¤hlbar und direkt im Preis mitinbegriffen, also nciht die teuren Zusatzsets ;-)


----------



## Wutzid (4. August 2011)

Moin,

Habe an meinem Remedy (geiles Bike  ) in den Rythm Comp bis jetzt Schläuche drin, willl aber auf Tubeless (also mit normalen Reifen+Milch) umsteigen.

Was brauch ich denn dafür? Reichen da die einfachen Tubeless-Ventile zum Reinstecken, oder muss ich dieses Gummi-Felgenband mit integiertem Ventil (wie ein aufgeschnittener Downhillschlauch) verwenden? 

Irgendwo hab ich mal aufgeschnappt, dass in den Bontragern dünne Plastikbänder zum Abdichten wären, reichen die evtl auch schon aus, bzw. woher bekomme ich die?


----------



## Skydiver81 (4. August 2011)

mw01 schrieb:


> Skydiver81 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > momentan sind auch bei chainr. die iodine im angebot aber nur in rot und 1900g...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilbur.walsh (4. August 2011)

Du brauchst die original Bontrager Rythm Felgenbänder (~10 bei deinem Trekhändler) und ein Tubelessventil dazu. Evtl. etwas Dichtmilch und schon gehts los!



Wutzid schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Habe an meinem Remedy (geiles Bike  ) in den Rythm Comp bis jetzt Schläuche drin, willl aber auf Tubeless (also mit normalen Reifen+Milch) umsteigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeJackson (4. August 2011)

So ... alles eingetrudelt, was ich die letzte Zeit bestellt habe. Morgen abend wird das Rad auseinandergenommen 


die 32 Fox Float kommt raus und eine 09er Lyrik U-Turn rein
meine Übergangs-Lösungs Laufräder kommen raus und Hope Hoops mit ZTR Flow hin
Rubber Queens in 2.4er lösen die Bontrager ab
Kettenführung und nur noch 2 Kettenblätter machen hoffentlich mit Chainsucks und abfallenden Ketten Schluss


----------



## lariorider (5. August 2011)

Wutzid schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Habe an meinem Remedy (geiles Bike  ) in den Rythm Comp bis jetzt Schläuche drin, willl aber auf Tubeless (also mit normalen Reifen+Milch) umsteigen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

hab' gerade meine Räder auf schlauchlos umgerüstet (ZTR-Flow Felgen, "normale" Maxxis Ardent) mit dem Tubless Kit von FRM (selbstklebendes Felgenband, Tublessventile, Dichtmilch, ca. 30 EUR) funktioniert es einwandfrei. Müsste mit den Rythm Comp genauso gehen. Zum Aufpumpen solltest du allerdins einen Kompressor haben, sonst baut sich der Druck nicht schnell genug auf, um den Reifen in die Felge zu drücken.


----------



## Rischar (5. August 2011)

Joe,
wieso tauscht du die Fox gegen eine Lyrik?


----------



## demiano (5. August 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Joe,
> wieso tauscht du die Fox gegen eine Lyrik?



+10mm Federweg?


----------



## demiano (5. August 2011)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Da ich mein remedy nun mehr in richtung all mountain umbauen möchte( ja das gibts auch ) stehen jetzt erst mal andere, leichtere laufräder an, schwamke momentan zwischen dem mavic crossmax st und sx... ist jemand mal beide gefahren?
> die 150g mehr zu den sx würd ich schon gern einparen, nur ob sich das auf dauer bezahlt macht inbezug auf die haltbarkeit..



Da ich derzeit auch über einen neuen LRS bei meinem Remedy 7 2011 nachdenke, habe ich eine Frage.
Auf was muss man da größentechnisch achten? 9/15 centerlock ist doch richtig?
Lassen sich eigentlich die Naben vom 7er und 8er auf 12mm umbauen?
Dann könnte man sich ja gleich einen 12/15 LRS holen.


----------



## Rischar (5. August 2011)

Logisch 
... nicht nachgedacht


----------



## Igetyou (5. August 2011)

Hallo
Könnte jemand mal bitte ein Foto seiner Bionicon Kettenführung am Remedy posten?
Ich mach mir gerade gedanken wie ich sie am sinnvollsten montieren könnte..

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## mamo80 (6. August 2011)

demiano schrieb:


> Da ich derzeit auch über einen neuen LRS bei meinem Remedy 7 2011 nachdenke, habe ich eine Frage.
> Auf was muss man da größentechnisch achten? 9/15 centerlock ist doch richtig?
> Lassen sich eigentlich die Naben vom 7er und 8er auf 12mm umbauen?
> Dann könnte man sich ja gleich einen 12/15 LRS holen.



glaub nit dass sich die originalen naben umbaun lassen. sind ja so relativ günstige shimano dinger oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeJackson (6. August 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Joe,
> wieso tauscht du die Fox gegen eine Lyrik?





demiano schrieb:


> +10mm Federweg?





Rischar schrieb:


> Logisch
> ... nicht nachgedacht



+ die Vorteile der 20mm-Achse und der dickeren Standrohre


----------



## Davrick (6. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo
> Könnte jemand mal bitte ein Foto seiner Bionicon Kettenführung am Remedy posten?
> Ich mach mir gerade gedanken wie ich sie am sinnvollsten montieren könnte..
> 
> Danke im Vorraus.



So hab ich es gemacht:

Anhang anzeigen 214833


----------



## Igetyou (7. August 2011)

Bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Remedy 9.8
Habe es neu fÃ¼r 3349â¬ bekommen.Bei Fun Corner in Hameln steht noch ein 17,5".
Das Bike fÃ¤hrt sich bergauf super.Bergab fÃ¼hlt es sich schÃ¶n verspielt an.Insgesamt sehr wenig.Die Laufruhe wie mein Pitch hat es jedoch nicht.
Ich bin Ã¼berrascht wie gut die Fox 32 funktioniert.Die Bergabperformance ist schon ordentlich.Der Hinterbau ist erste Sahne.FÃ¼hlt sich nach mehr als 150mm FW an.
Werde mir noch einen neuen Lenker holen (der aktuelle ist mit viel zu schmal) und die Bionicon KettenfÃ¼hrung.Evtl werde ich vorne noch das groÃe Kettenblatt durch ein Bash ersetzen.


----------



## Igetyou (7. August 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> So hab ich es gemacht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 214833



Danke für das Bild.So werde ich es auch machen.

Bist du mit der Funktion zufrieden?


----------



## Davrick (7. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild.So werde ich es auch machen.
> 
> Bist du mit der Funktion zufrieden?



Soweit eigentlich schon. Bin allerdings erst ca. 70 km gefahren seit ich das Ding hab und war noch nicht in sehr ruppigem Gelände. Von daher sind meine Erfahrungen noch sehr beschränkt und wenig aussagekräftig. Eine andere Lösung gibts bei den Carbon Remedys ja aber sowieso nicht.

Du hast deins ja wirklich zu einem Top Preis gekriegt! Hat es die Serienausstattung? Wenn ja, hast du es mal an einer Hängewaage gehabt?


----------



## Igetyou (7. August 2011)

Ich meine es waren 13 kg mit Flatpedalen.
Das Bike ist im Originalzustand.
Welche Veränderungen hast du an deinem Remedy vorgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davrick (7. August 2011)

Getauscht hab ich im Moment im Vergleich zur Serienausstattung:

- kompletter Antrieb
- Laufräder
- Lenker
- Hinterreifen

Rest ist noch original.

Hast du bei deiner Fox ein spürbares Losbrechmoment? Bei meiner muss ich mich nämlich ganz schön auf den Lenker stützen, bis sie sich mal bequemt, einzufedern...


----------



## Igetyou (7. August 2011)

Wow da hast du ja schon einige Umbaumaßnahmen getroffen.
Stimmt Reifen wollte ich auch noch ändern.Maxxis Ardent in 2,4" wollte ich drauf machen.
Laufradwechsel weil sie kaputt waren?Sind doch eigentlich nicht schlecht.
Zu der Gabel:
Bin davor eine RS Lyrik 2 Step gefahren.Ansprechverhalten ist gleich.Das Losbrechmoment ist schon höher als wie bei einer Coil-Gabel (hatte als Vergleich mal eine RS Pike Coil).Für eine Luftgabe aber okay. Zum Ende des Federwegs wirkt die Gabel etwas progressiver als die Lyrik.Kann aber evtl. auch an dem etwas geringeren Federweg liegen.
Ich finde die Performance gegenüber der Lyrik nur bedingt schlechter.Dafür ist sie gute 500g leichter.
Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist könntest du sie zum Tuner schicken.


----------



## Davrick (7. August 2011)

Werd sie über den Winter mal zum Service geben und danach weiter schauen. Bin davor lange ne F100 von Fox gefahren und die spricht deutlich besser an.

Laufrad hab ich getauscht, weil mir mein Händler die zum guten Preis zurückgenommen hat und ich breitere und leichtere haben wollte. Habe mir daher die tune twenty-4 geholt und nur etwa 100 Euro Aufpreis gezahlt.


----------



## demiano (8. August 2011)

Für die Leute die derzeit nach einem kurzen, leichten und günstigen Vorbau suchen, bin bei meiner Recherche auf diesen gestoßen:

ab 24 zu haben -> truvativ stylo race, 60mm ~120g

http://www.bikeandskate.de/shop/pro...5_369_506/ad/froogle/language/de/currency/EUR

Bei der Gelegenheit: Hat einer seine Bontrager Rythm-parts gewogen?


----------



## demiano (8. August 2011)

demiano schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit: Hat einer seine Bontrager Rythm-parts gewogen?



Ausm Netz: Griffe 100g, Vorbau 90mm 225g, Sattelstütze 270g (330 Länge / nur in 27,2 gefunden).


----------



## Igetyou (8. August 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Werd sie über den Winter mal zum Service geben und danach weiter schauen. Bin davor lange ne F100 von Fox gefahren und die spricht deutlich besser an.
> 
> Laufrad hab ich getauscht, weil mir mein Händler die zum guten Preis zurückgenommen hat und ich breitere und leichtere haben wollte. Habe mir daher die tune twenty-4 geholt und nur etwa 100 Euro Aufpreis gezahlt.


 
Die Twenty-4 sind natürlich geil.
Habe mir jetzt die Bionicon Kettenführung bestellt. Am Wochenende werde ich basteln.


----------



## 777BIKE777 (8. August 2011)

Hallo Leute

Überlege mir das Remedy mit einer verbauten Lyrik zu erwerben (second hand). Bin mir aber mit der Rahmengrösse nicht so sicher (S oder M). Wie gross seid ihr und welche Rahmengrösse fährt ihr so? Ich bin 163cm.
Danke


----------



## TobyR (8. August 2011)

@777Bike777
180cm, Remedy 2009, Grösse 19,5"


----------



## Maze77 (9. August 2011)

777BIKE777 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Überlege mir das Remedy mit einer verbauten Lyrik zu erwerben (second hand). Bin mir aber mit der Rahmengrösse nicht so sicher (S oder M). Wie gross seid ihr und welche Rahmengrösse fährt ihr so? Ich bin 163cm.
> Danke



Bei 184cm Körpergröße, nen Remedy 2011 mit 19.5'' Rahmengröße.


----------



## Igetyou (9. August 2011)

Bei 177cm und 82,5cm Schrittlänge fahre ich das 18,5"
Das Bike passt super.
Das 17,5" wäre zu klein gewesen.
Aber es geht nichts über eine Probefahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schens (9. August 2011)

Kommt drauf an was du damit machen willst. Ich (186cm) fahre ein 2009er 17,5" mit 160er Fox Gabel. Für bergab orientiertes AM oder Singletrail fahren finde ich das besser als 18,5".


----------



## Igetyou (9. August 2011)

schens schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du damit machen willst. Ich (186cm) fahre ein 2009er 17,5" mit 160er Fox Gabel. Für bergab orientiertes AM oder Singletrail fahren finde ich das besser als 18,5".


 
Gibt es bei dem 2009 auch schon virtual und actual werte im Bezug auf die Sitzrohrlänge?

Wenn ja hättest du nur eine 16,5" langes Sitzrohr. Was fährst du dann für eine Sattelstütze? 480mm?


----------



## ham81 (9. August 2011)

bin auch am überlegen ein remedy 8 zu kaufen. hab in der foren jetzt etwas geforscht bezüglich größe. mit 186cm und 90er schrittlänge dachte ich anfangs an 19,5. nun bin ich aber nicht mehr sicher ob ich nicht doch lieber die 21,5er größe nehmen soll ??!


----------



## schens (9. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dem 2009 auch schon virtual und actual werte im Bezug auf die Sitzrohrlänge?
> 
> Wenn ja hättest du nur eine 16,5" langes Sitzrohr. Was fährst du dann für eine Sattelstütze? 480mm?



Eternity Sattelstütze - Hope 400mm


----------



## -zapp- (9. August 2011)

Hab mit 182cm und 86cm mit dem 19,5er glaube ich nen guten Kompromiss gefunden.

Habe im direkten Vergleich ein Ghost AMR+ mit RH 48cm und 52cm probiert. Das 48er hätte gepasst, das 52er wäre zu groß gewesen.

186cm und virtuell 17,5?
Das würde ich auch machen, aber beim Scratch/Slash oder Richtung Session.
Fährt sich das auf der Feierabendrunde angenehm?
Geht ja leider nicht immer nur Bergab


----------



## byronic (9. August 2011)

-zapp- schrieb:


> Hab mit 182cm und 86cm mit dem 19,5er glaube ich nen guten Kompromiss gefunden.
> 
> Habe im direkten Vergleich ein Ghost AMR+ mit RH 48cm und 52cm probiert. Das 48er hätte gepasst, das 52er wäre zu groß gewesen.
> 
> ...




Ju, ich bin selbst auch 1,79m und hab mich für das 19.5 er entschieden, da ich auch zu 90% Feiertagsrunden damit mache, außerdem fühl ich mich wohl drauf.

Ich hab hier noch eine 2009er XT Kurbel, weiß jemand ob es sich lohnen würde die SLX Kurbel vom meinem Remedy 8 2011, gegen die XT Kurbel zu tauschen. Oder tun sich beide in Sachen Gewicht/Qualität nichts.


----------



## ham81 (9. August 2011)

also wäre die 21,5er größe für mich besser, da ich es eher als am bike fahren möchte und der downhill nicht an erster stelle steht


----------



## Markdierk (9. August 2011)

das dochn fake oder?  die ganze verpackung ^^ wenn nein .. sachen gibts ...


----------



## fleia (9. August 2011)

777BIKE777 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Überlege mir das Remedy mit einer verbauten Lyrik zu erwerben (second hand). Bin mir aber mit der Rahmengrösse nicht so sicher (S oder M). Wie gross seid ihr und welche Rahmengrösse fährt ihr so? Ich bin 163cm.
> Danke



1,73 m und Rahmengröße M (17,5" virtuell). Paßt für mich super, bei deiner Körpergröße würde ich zum S (16,5") tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whip (9. August 2011)

schens schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du damit machen willst. Ich (186cm) fahre ein 2009er 17,5" mit 160er Fox Gabel. Für bergab orientiertes AM oder Singletrail fahren finde ich das besser als 18,5".



yeah endlich mal noch einer der son kleinen Rahmen fährt, dachte schon ich wär der einzige (bin 182 cm) und kam mir vor wie'n Trottel. Was für ne Vorbau+Lenker-Kombi hast du denn dran ? Hab überlegt nen kürzeren Vorbau dran zu machen hab aber Bedenken ob das bergauf unangenehm wird.


----------



## Lindy R8 (9. August 2011)

176cm und ein 15,5" 2008er

genial für alles, von AlpenX bis Trails brettern  (alles schon selbst getestet!!)


----------



## psychoo2 (10. August 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> @ psychoo, schau dir mal den syntace vector an. Wurde mir fürs remedy empfohlen.



Welchen von den Vectors sollte es den sein? Das gibt es
ja mehrere Versionen.


----------



## Brixton (10. August 2011)

Die 12° Variante wäre interessant.


----------



## byronic (10. August 2011)

Ich hab hier noch eine 2009er XT Kurbel, weiß jemand ob es sich lohnen  würde die SLX Kurbel vom meinem Remedy 8 2011, gegen die XT Kurbel zu  tauschen. Oder tun sich beide in Sachen Gewicht/Qualität nichts.


----------



## Houschter (10. August 2011)

Ich fahr den Syntace Vector DH 7075 31.8 mit 780mm Breite und 12° an einem R8 mit nem 60er Superforce.  Das Handling war anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber mittlerweile bin ich richtig happy mit der Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (10. August 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch eine 2009er XT Kurbel, weiß jemand ob es sich lohnen würde die SLX Kurbel vom meinem Remedy 8 2011, gegen die XT Kurbel zu tauschen. Oder tun sich beide in Sachen Gewicht/Qualität nichts.


 


Also die SLX Kurbel wiegt noch immer über 940 g inkl. Innenlager (dafür rechne 100 g).

Nimm einfach einmal die XT Kurbel raus und wieg nach ;-) Hollowtech Kurbel demontieren ist aj ne Sache von 2 Minuten.
Kettenblätter sidn ja ohnehin Verschleißartikel udn können gegen aktuelle leichtere XT gewechselt werden.


----------



## psychoo2 (10. August 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Die 12° Variante wäre interessant.



Mit wieviel Rise ??


----------



## Brixton (10. August 2011)

Das denke ich musst Du mit deinem jetzigen vergleichen und entscheiden... Ich weis ned, obs da ne faustregel gibt.


----------



## H-P (10. August 2011)

Hallo, ich fahre ein 2009er Remedy 8 und könnte ein LRS (müßte Rhythm Pro TLR sein) aus einem Remedy 8 aus 2010 kaufen. Ich habe den LRS noch nicht gesehen und hatte nur ein kurzes Gespräch darüber mit dem Verkäufer.

Zu meinem Problem, sind die Endkappen beim Radkauf dabei gewesen, womit man die Nabe von 15er auf 20er Achse umrüsten kann, oder kann man die nachträglich kaufen?

Der Verkäufer steht auch auf dem Schlauch und kennt die Endkappen nicht.

Vielen dank im Voraus.


----------



## Houschter (10. August 2011)

Das 2010er R8 wird mit Naben für 15mm Steckachse ausgeliefert. Zusätzliche Kappen für 20mm sind nicht dabei. Ob die so elegant zu wechseln sind wie bei z.B. Hope kann ich dir heut Abend sagen. Mein LRS liegt irgendwo im Keller.


----------



## Igetyou (10. August 2011)

Hallo
war heute das erste mal richtig unterwegs mit meinem Remedy 9.8. Das Bike schiebt bergauf gut nach vorne. Bergab ist es ein Traum. Schön wenidig und verspielt.
Leider ist mir nach der Tour aufgefallen, dass sich das Lager vorne an der Kettenstrebe (großes Lager oberhalb des Tretlagers) gelöst hat. Wenn ich vorne an der Kettenstrebe richtig dran rüttel hat das Lager leichtes Spiel.
Wie kriege ich das Lager wieder fest. Braucht man dazu Spezialwerkzeug?
Auf der Seite wo  die Bremsen befestigen sind kann man eine 20er Nuss aufs Lager stecken. Innenliegend ist ein Inbus (größe unbekannt).
Muss man die Befestigungselemente gegeneinander kontern?
Oder besser das Rad zum Händler bringen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## mw01 (10. August 2011)

Mutter abschrauben und prüfen ob Schraubensicherungsmittel 
am Gewinde der Achse vorhanden ist!
Dann mit einem Inbussschlüssel die Achse einhalten und die Mutter festziehen.

Anzugsmoment der Mutter: 35Nm


----------



## Igetyou (10. August 2011)

Also wenn das Sicherungsmittel blau ist,dann ist es noch vorhanden.
Wird die Achse mit dem Imbus von der Seite aus wo sich die Kettenblätter befinden aus gekontert oder alles von der Seite wo sich die Bremsscheiben befinden..( Werkzeug: Schraubenschlüssel und Imbus)
Kannst du mir die Imbusgröße nennen? So ein Teil habe ich leider nicht in meinem Werkzeugkasten.


----------



## schens (11. August 2011)

Whip schrieb:


> yeah endlich mal noch einer der son kleinen Rahmen fährt, dachte schon ich wär der einzige (bin 182 cm) und kam mir vor wie'n Trottel. Was für ne Vorbau+Lenker-Kombi hast du denn dran ? Hab überlegt nen kürzeren Vorbau dran zu machen hab aber Bedenken ob das bergauf unangenehm wird.



Hope Vorbau 50mm, 720mm Lenker mit 25mm Rise. Ich komme damit gut zurecht. Bergauf ist das sicher nicht das beste Setup. Ich fahre aber eigentlich auch nur bergauf weil ich bergab Spaß haben will. Für technische Singeltrails ist es imho ideal.


----------



## H-P (11. August 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Das 2010er R8 wird mit Naben für 15mm Steckachse ausgeliefert. Zusätzliche Kappen für 20mm sind nicht dabei. Ob die so elegant zu wechseln sind wie bei z.B. Hope kann ich dir heut Abend sagen. Mein LRS liegt irgendwo im Keller.


 
Danke für die Info, werde mal schauen was die Endkappen kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (11. August 2011)

H-P schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, werde mal schauen was die Endkappen kosten.


Hab mir das gestern nochmal angesehen. Die Hülse in der Nabe (zwischen den beiden Endkappen) hat auch 15mm, die muss auch raus. Schau mal, ob es von Dtswiss einen Umrüstsatz gibt.


----------



## hakunin (11. August 2011)

roadruner80 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir den Schutz vom Scratch direkt bei Fahrrad STADLER in Regensburg bestellt... Hat zwar ca 3 Monate gedauert, dafÃ¼r hat mich das Teil nur 30 â¬ gekostet. Alle sonstigen Anfragen, bei den anderen HÃ¤ndlern waren erfolglos.
> Mit dem Remedy ist der Schutz nur zu ca 70% kompatibel, d. h. der Schutz steht teilweise 1-2 cm vom Rahmen weg. Ich hab mir dafÃ¼r aber ein StÃ¼ck schwarzen Schaumstoff bestellt, den ich dazwischen packe. Die Schutzfunktion sollte dadurch noch besser sein...



Vielen Dank fÃ¼r dein Feedback, leider habe ich es nur jetzt gesehen. Mir auch ist das Teil  nach 3 Monaten zum GeschÃ¤ft gekommen, aber ich habe es nicht mehr gekauft, weil 
1) Man wusste nicht ob das Teil existierte noch
2) Ich hatte schon entschieden (und schon gemacht), 2-3 Schichten von Schutzfolien auf dem Unterrohr zu kleben,. Mehrere Schichten sind wirklich stark auch gegen starke SteinschlÃ¤ge. Man muss nur aufpassen, nicht nur  die "untere Seite des Rohr", sondern auch 1-2cm von linke und rechte Seite des Unterrohr zu schutzen, da Steine auch dortin stossen.
3) Preis: 50 chf (mit 1eur = 1chf)....


----------



## Igetyou (11. August 2011)

So das lockere Lager / Achse (Oberhalb des Tretlagers) habe ich wieder fest bekommen.
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das ich am hinteren Drehpunkt ein ganz leichtes Spiel habe, wenn ich das Bike seitlich stark belaste oder sehr stark das hinterrad seitlich belaste. Frage ist nun. Kommt es von den Lagern, der Nabe oder ist es Passungsspiel zwischen Nabe und Hinterbau (Fertigungstoleranzen)?

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit meinem geschilderten Fall??


----------



## mamo80 (13. August 2011)

sodala, pünktlich vor einem verlängertem saalbach wochenende sind meine Schaltaugen gekommen. Bikes n Boards hat auch die aktuellen, muss man nur vorab klären. 2 stück inkl. versand nach österreich für 40,90 - absolut ok wie ich finde.

so und jez gehts ab nach saalbach!


----------



## psychoo2 (13. August 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> sodala, pünktlich vor einem verlängertem saalbach wochenende sind meine Schaltaugen gekommen. Bikes n Boards hat auch die aktuellen, muss man nur vorab klären. 2 stück inkl. versand nach österreich für 40,90 - absolut ok wie ich finde.
> 
> so und jez gehts ab nach saalbach!


 
Du meinst die Schaltaugen für das 2011er Modell ? Da würde ich auch gern eines von haben


----------



## BePe (13. August 2011)

Moin an die Remedyaner,
so und los:

Ich habe mir letzte Woche ein  Remedy 9 aus 2011 gekauft!
Und das Ding ist echt geil!!!
Ich habs aus dem internet für 2700 bekommen, also ich denke das ist echt voll o.k..
Als es dann bei mir in Berlin war bin ich gleich drauf und habe mir die Größe angesehen und bin kurz probe gerollt.
Ich habemich  sofort wohl gefühlt.

Dann habe ich es eingepackt und bin zu meiner Freundin nach südtirol.
Hier bin ich heute das erste mal gefahren und habe auf den Trails das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen.

NUR als ich den sattel und Lenker richtig einstellen wollte ist mir aufgefalen das ich bei waagerechter Kurbel  nicht mit dem Knie über die Pedalachse komme und somit immer etwas nach vorne treten muss.
Bei all meinen marathonfullys habe ich es nähmlich so eingestellt.

Nun würde mich mal interessieren ob das euch auch so geht oder ob der Rahmen doch zu klein seien könnte?

Größe ist 18.5/17.5 und ich bin 180 und 86cm beinlänge.

danke auch!


----------



## mamo80 (13. August 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Schaltaugen für das 2011er Modell ? Da würde ich auch gern eines von haben



Wie gesagt, www.bikesnboards.de kann sie besorgn. Einfach anschreiben, hat bestens geklappt!


----------



## byronic (13. August 2011)

Sag richtig eingestellt? Kann es sein das du zuviel Negativfederung hast und der Rahmen damit gedrückt ist? Oder stell doch mal den Sattel etwas weiter nach hinten,


----------



## BePe (14. August 2011)

Hallo,
also erstmal vielen dank!

der Sattel ist recht weit hinten und der sag ist laut Sagmeter genau zwischen 25 und 30%.

Das "problem" ist aber das ich zuweit hinten sitze und das knie immer hinter der pedalachse ist und ich so nach vorne treten muss.
Wenn ich den Sattel so weit nach vorne mache das ich näher an die achse komme sitze ich total über dem Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (14. August 2011)

Ja, dann würde ich sagen hast du ganz klar einen zu kleinen Rahmen gewählt.


----------



## gecko9585 (14. August 2011)

Hey Leute. Ich hab mal ne Frage. Ich hab vor ca. 3 Monaten ein remedy7 gekauft mit den original bontrager felgen. Von Anfang an hatte ich da am hinterrad ein nervendes klack Geräusch an der Felge immer an der selben Stelle und bei jeder Umdrehung. Wenn ich das hintere Rad stärker belastet habe wurde das Geräusch auch lauter.  Hab dann mit kullanz eine neue Felge bekommen und alles war gut. Jetzt fängt das ganze Spielchen vorne an. Total nervig weil ich das Rad übers Internet gekauft hab und das immer ein Riesen Aufwand ist wegen Garantie und hin und her schicken. Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Sollte ich Bontrager mal selbst kontaktieren? Super nervig


----------



## fleia (14. August 2011)

gecko9585 schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Ich hab mal ne Frage. Ich hab vor ca. 3 Monaten ein remedy7 gekauft mit den original bontrager felgen. Von Anfang an hatte ich da am hinterrad ein nervendes klack Geräusch an der Felge immer an der selben Stelle und bei jeder Umdrehung. Wenn ich das hintere Rad stärker belastet habe wurde das Geräusch auch lauter.  Hab dann mit kullanz eine neue Felge bekommen und alles war gut. Jetzt fängt das ganze Spielchen vorne an. Total nervig weil ich das Rad übers Internet gekauft hab und das immer ein Riesen Aufwand ist wegen Garantie und hin und her schicken. Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Sollte ich Bontrager mal selbst kontaktieren? Super nervig



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem am Vorderrad, das Knacken kommt von einem Verbindungsstück am Felgenstoß (genau gegenüber der Ventilöffnung). Wenn man dieses Teil mit Silikon oder Sekundenkleber fixiert knackt es nicht mehr.

Hier wird das ebenfalls beschrieben: Link

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V84MwTDM3A&sns=em"]MTB Vorderrad GerÃ¤usch (Knacken)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## gecko9585 (14. August 2011)

hey, danke, das werd ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## byronic (14. August 2011)

Wie erkenn ich welche Kette ich dran habe? Da steht und HG-X, sonst keine Bezeichnung.


----------



## Arthur27 (14. August 2011)

BePe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also erstmal vielen dank!
> 
> der Sattel ist recht weit hinten und der sag ist laut Sagmeter genau zwischen 25 und 30%.
> ...



Der SAG hat damit nix zu tun, da ja der Abstand zwischen Pedale und Sattel immer gleich ist, egal wie tief man im SAG sitzt 

Also wenn du dich auf dem Bike wohl fühlst und keine Schmerzen in den Knien bekommst würde ich es nicht als schlimm empfinden. Zur Not könnte man dem auch noch mit einer Sattelstütze mit "Versatz" ( komme grade nicht auf den Fachbegriff ) entgegen wirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BePe (14. August 2011)

Jo danke Chef,
also das mit dem sag ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen als ich heute maorgen vor dem rad stand. Aber mann kann durch hinten mehr vorne weniger sag das rad etwas nach vorne kippen. habe ich gemacht weil es mir im trail so eh besser passt.

Dann bin ich hoch zur tarscher alm und auf den 2stunden auffahrt 
ist mir dann auch sofort ins Hirn geschoßen das ich gestern die gabel voll ausgefahren hatte und auch nur per augenmaß geschaut hatte.
Naja auf jedenfall fühlte sich alles super an auf der fahrt!

Noch etwas rumspielen mit den einstellungen und wenn ich dann eine dann eine variostüze zulege evtl. etwas SETBACK (so heißt es glaube ich).


Also nun kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen!!!


----------



## byronic (14. August 2011)

> Der SAG hat damit nix zu tun, da ja der Abstand zwischen Pedale und Sattel immer gleich ist, egal wie tief man im SAG sitzt



Du magst zwar Recht haben, aber sobald das Rad einsakt wandart das Tretlager etwas nach vorne und der Sattel nach hinten.


----------



## Julian0o (16. August 2011)

Ich hole morgen mein Remedy 9 2011 ab! Ich freu mich! Und am Wochenende gehts in Bikeurlaub nach Österreich!


----------



## ham81 (16. August 2011)

hallo remedies,

brauche nochmal schnell eure hilfe bzw. erfahrungswerte !
habe mich nun für das 8er entschieden. frage ist nur noch die richtige größe. bin 185 mit 90er schrittlänge. das 19.5er würde ich für 2150 bekommen, das 21.5er für 2400. 
bin heute in nem laden mal das 18.5er gefahren da keine anderen größen mehr da waren. natürlich zu klein, so viel fehlte aber glaube ich nicht ?!
das billigere wäre natürlich toll, wenn es aber definitiv zu klein ist auch käse.
danke für eure hilfe


----------



## markus1239 (16. August 2011)

bin eins 1,94m und mim 21.5er super zufrieden.

Würde  an deiner Stelle das 19.5er nehmen, da das Oberrohr relativ hoch ist und dir das 19,5er sicher nicht zu klein ist. 

gibt hier auch Leute die fahren mit deiner größe das 17.5er


----------



## thegood (16. August 2011)

Erster Tag Davos und erste Probleme mit meinem Remedy 7 von 2010.

An der Fox Gabel tritt an der linken Seite leicht Öl  aus ( und ist somit leicht versifft ) und die Gabel machte zwischenzeitlich komische Geräusche ("Entenquaken" ) beim Eintauchen. Dies hat sich aber nach 'ner weiteren Abfahrt auf der A-Line ( spaßig ! ) gelegt. Die Gabel funktioniert soweit tadellos -  vielleicht minimal schwergängiger, kann aber auch nur Einbildung sein. 

Kann es sein, dass die Gabel auf einmal den Geist aufgibt oder kann ich sie beruhigt die nächsten 3 Tage noch fahren ?  Garantie ist noch drauf, das Bike wurde im Februar diesen Jahres gekauft.


----------



## ham81 (16. August 2011)

markus1239 schrieb:


> bin eins 1,94m und mim 21.5er super zufrieden.
> 
> Würde  an deiner Stelle das 19.5er nehmen, da das Oberrohr relativ hoch ist und dir das 19,5er sicher nicht zu klein ist.
> 
> gibt hier auch Leute die fahren mit deiner größe das 17.5er




was hast du denn für ne schrittlänge ?


----------



## JoeJackson (16. August 2011)

fleia schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem am Vorderrad, das Knacken kommt von einem Verbindungsstück am Felgenstoß (genau gegenüber der Ventilöffnung). Wenn man dieses Teil mit Silikon oder Sekundenkleber fixiert knackt es nicht mehr.
> 
> Hier wird das ebenfalls beschrieben: Link
> 
> MTB Vorderrad GerÃ¤usch (Knacken)      - YouTube



Ich hatte das Problem an beiden Laufrädern - zu einer Zeit, als man im Internet noch keine Lösungsansätze finden konnte. Nervig, wie S*u. Mein Händler hat es damals weder geschafft, das Klacken durch eine einfache Fixierung, wie es fleia beschrieben hat, zu beseitigen, noch, Ersatz von Trek geliefert zu bekommen.

Ich hatte eine regelrechte Odyssee hinter mir. Mittlerweile habe ich einen Hope Hoops mit ZTR Flow montiert und bin super glücklich. Auch wenn es ein kleiner Fehler ist, die Bontrager-Felgen haben bei mir keinen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Zudem sind sie wohl auch recht schwer (Info hier aus dem Board - selbst wiegen konnte ich sie leider nicht).


----------



## markus1239 (16. August 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> was hast du denn für ne schrittlänge ?



glaub 93cm


----------



## ham81 (17. August 2011)

und ist die stütze weit herausgezogen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (17. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Ich überlege aus meinem DH Bike und meinem Remedy ein Bike zu machen. Sprich ein SLash. Auch wenn die Preise wieder mal total überzogen sind.
Was denkt ihr kann ich für mein Remedy verlangen, bzw. bekomm ich das überhaupt los. Fotos sind in meinem Album "Bikes".

Kann mal kurz eine Partlist geben.
Rahmen Remedy 7 2009
Gabel Lyrik U-Turn Motion Control
Dämpfer Fox RP2
Antrieb: Sram X9 Trigger und Schaltwerk, SLX Umwerfer, Kette KMC X9, Kassette Sram PG 980 (ca. 1Jahr alt)
Kurbel Truvativ Stylo OCT 2 Fach mit Shaman 3-Fach Kefü (ca.1Jahr)
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 Naben mit Sapim CX Ray und DT Swiss EX500 (ca. 4 Monate)
Sattel/-Stütze: Specialized Henge (4Monate), Rock Shox Reverb (6Monate)
Steuersatz Chris King Inset2 (2 Monate jung)
Vorbau und Lenker Nukeproof Warhead (2 Monate)
Bremsen Avid Elixir CR ( 6Monate)

Rahmengröße ist L also 19,5"

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Brixton (17. August 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Ja, dann würde ich sagen hast du ganz klar einen zu kleinen Rahmen gewählt.


Ist auch der Grund warum ich keinen kleineren Rahmen zu gunsten der Trailtauglichkeit, sondern passend groß dafür mit kurzen Vorbau genommen habe.  Wenn man "nach vorn" treten muss kostet es verdammt viel kraft im steilen Anstieg.
Mach doch mal den Sattel vor. Wäre ein Versuch Wert. Die Kraft von deinem Gewicht übertägt sich aber trotz dem über den Hebel des Sattelrohres weit hinten.


----------



## JoeJackson (17. August 2011)

Einige von euch haben doch die Blackspire Stinger-KeFü montiert. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein klein wenig helfen:

Ich habe den ganzen Vormittag probiert, die Kettenführung schleiffrei an die ISCG-Aufnahme meines Remedys zu bekommen - ohne Erfolg. 


Die Montage-Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts schleifen leicht an den Schrauben des Stingers (alles richtig rein gedreht - ich habe sogar versucht, die Kettenblatt-Schrauben leicht abzufeilen. 

Auf den kleinen Kettenblatt schleift die Kette massiv an der Kettenführung. Auf der Blackspire-Seite sind leider keine Lösungsansätze zu finden.

Ist es möglich, z. B. einen 2mm-Spacer zusätzlich an die Lagerschale zu montieren, oder versaut mir das die Kettenlinie?


----------



## byronic (17. August 2011)

Ich würde mir gerne eventuell meine 3 Fach Kurbel gegen eine 2 Fach tauschen. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Die SLX Kurbel inkl. dem Bashguard oder gleich eine XT Kurbel. Doch soweit ich weiß hat die XT Kurbel 2 Zähne mehr im unteren Bereich, merkt mann das?


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2011)

An alle Fox RP23 fahrer.
Seit ihr mit der Propedal funktion zufrieden?
Ich merke kaum einen Unterschied zwischen "Normal" und "Propedal"
Ist das normal??

Danke für eure Hilfe...

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## Brixton (17. August 2011)

Ich Merk das deutlich. Ich Dreh den rebound aber auch noch zu wenn's bergauf geht.


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2011)

Ok.
Ich fahre den Rebound fast offen...
Meinst du das könnte unter Unterschied sein?


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2011)

Noch eine Frage zum Fahrwerks-Setup:
Habe diese I-net Seite entdeckt.
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/resources/suspension_setup/#calculator

Folgende Angaben hat der Rechner ermittelt.
Für die Gabel:
Spring 95 psi Rebound 10 clicks out
Für den Dämpfer:
Spring 200  psi Rebound 4 clicks out
Gehen die bei dem Rebound von ganz schnell oder ganz langsam aus?


----------



## krysheri (18. August 2011)

Hat jemand vielleicht ein Umbausatz zu X12 (also von 135x5 auf 142x12) auf Lager? 
Mein 1st örtlicher Händler ist schon 4 Wochen im Rückstand und der 2te meint Trek kann das erst Anfang 2012 liefern 

Aritkelnr. sind:
W301798
W301803
W301804
W301805


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsai6219 (18. August 2011)

Hallo an alle, habe mich durch die Beiträge gelesen und brauche eure Hilfe.

Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Hardtrail Cube LTD CC 2011. Im Urlaub hatte ich ein Leihbike Scott Genius 40 2011.  
Da mir diese Art von Bike sehr viel besser gefällt möchte ich meines verkaufen und ein neues kaufen, da bin ich auch auf das Remedy gestoßen.

Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren (zu 70 % Naturstraßen) und Trails.

Mein Händler hat ein Remedy 9.8 2011 und würde es mit zu einem sehr guten Preis verkaufen. 
Wäre besser das Genius 30 oder 20 bzw. das Remedy 9.8? Muss es wirklich ein Carbon Rahmen sein? Beim Genius gefällt mir sehr der Lockout Modus, was in dieser Form das Remedy nicht hat. Das Remedy gefällt mir aber sonst als Bike viel besser. Die verstellbare Sattelstütze hätten beide.

Grüße und Danke


----------



## BePe (18. August 2011)

@Brixton

Wie ich im Post 5543 schon geschrieben habe war das mit dem nach vorne treten nur illusion oder so.
Ich habe den Rahmen nicht wegen Trailtauglichkeit genommen sondern weil ich mich darauf sehr wohl fühle und ich komme hier im Vinschgau auch jeden anstieg gut hoch.
Der Umstig von meinem alten Spark RC ist halt erstmal gewöhnungbedürftig.


----------



## psychoo2 (18. August 2011)

Hmm...naja !

Also wenn Du diese Frage hier um Remedy Tread stellst kannst Du nicht erwarten das Dir jemand zum Scott rät 

Ich fahre ein Remedy 8 (2011) und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Teile !

Perfekt zum Touren fahren und fast noch besser Berg ab !

Ich persönlich würde keinen Wert auf einen Carbon Rahmen legen...Da driften dann Preis/Leistung schon sehr weit auseinandern !! Kommt natürlich immer darauf an was Dich das Bike letztendlich kosten wird.


----------



## Bonsai6219 (18. August 2011)

Ich muss eben auch kein Carbon haben, nur bekomme ich das Bike um über 1000  billiger. Somit wäre der Carbon Rahmen eigentlich "geschenkt". 
Ich tendiere auch zum Remedy, nur bei anstiegen und Teerfahrten habe ich Angst das ich die Lookout Funktion vom Genius vermisse.....


----------



## Igetyou (18. August 2011)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Ich muss eben auch kein Carbon haben, nur bekomme ich das Bike um über 1000  billiger. Somit wäre der Carbon Rahmen eigentlich "geschenkt".
> Ich tendiere auch zum Remedy, nur bei anstiegen und Teerfahrten habe ich Angst das ich die Lookout Funktion vom Genius vermisse.....


 
Guck mal bei Fun Corner in Hameln.
Habe mein Remedy 9.8 über 2000 billiger bekommen.
Das Teil war nagel neu.
Das Teil ist die alsolute Wucht... Ist ein mix zwischen Allmountain und Enduro.


----------



## Julian0o (18. August 2011)

Also ich brauche kein Lockout beim Remedy. Das geht ohne wippen den Berg hoch. Und wenn man mal über nen Stock fährt wird trotzdem weggefedert. 

Ich hab mein Remedy 9 für 2800 mit Rock Shox Reverb die schon über 200 kostet und Pedalen bekommen. UVP ist 4000. Das liegt nicht an dem Carbon Rad das du es so günstig kriegst. Guck einfach ob du woanders noch ein Remedy 8 oder 9 findest. 

Mach doch einfach eine Probefahrt mit dem Trek. Ein gescheiter Trek Händler sollte Testbikes da haben. Ich hab für ein ganzen Tag das Remedy 9 bekommen.

MfG
Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (18. August 2011)

> Fun Corner: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...008296&sidDEMOSHOP=cfrne07l7du4hfpq8lcqrno5i5

Und nen Remedy 9: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&lang=DEU&product=A007873


----------



## Igetyou (18. August 2011)

Wenn dir das Remedy 9.8 von der Größe passt wurde ich es nehmen.
Billiger bekommst du es nie wieder.
Habe bei mir noch eine Bionicon Kettenführung + Syntace Lenker drangezaubert und fertig ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## psychoo2 (18. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Remedy 9.8 von der Größe passt wurde ich es nehmen.
> Billiger bekommst du es nie wieder.
> Habe bei mir noch eine Bionicon Kettenführung + Syntace Lenker drangezaubert und fertig ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


 
Welchen Syntace Lenker hast Du Dir den dran gemacht ??


----------



## Bonsai6219 (18. August 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Ja wäre ein Top Angebot, nur ist der Rahmen zu klein, sonst würde ich gleich zuschlagen.
Ich brauche einen 19,5, da ich 1,86m groß bin.


----------



## Igetyou (18. August 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Welchen Syntace Lenker hast Du Dir den dran gemacht ??


 Vector 760mm gekürzt auf 740mm


----------



## Igetyou (18. August 2011)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Ja wäre ein Top Angebot, nur ist der Rahmen zu klein, sonst würde ich gleich zuschlagen.
> Ich brauche einen 19,5, da ich 1,86m groß bin.


Ja richtig. 17,5" wäre vieeeel zu klein.

Mit 19,5" liegst du schon richtig.


----------



## Brixton (18. August 2011)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, habe mich durch die Beiträge gelesen und brauche eure Hilfe.
> 
> Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Hardtrail Cube LTD CC 2011. Im Urlaub hatte ich ein Leihbike Scott Genius 40 2011.
> Da mir diese Art von Bike sehr viel besser gefällt möchte ich meines verkaufen und ein neues kaufen, da bin ich auch auf das Remedy gestoßen.
> ...


Für 70% Waldautobahn bräuchte ich kein Remedy und schon gar kein Carbon wenn Du keine Marathons o.ä. fahren willst. Da reicht was leichteres mit 100-140 mm auch finde ich. Aber reserve schadet ja nie und man kann dann auch in härterem Terrain spaß haben.


----------



## EL_BOB (18. August 2011)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, habe mich durch die Beiträge gelesen und brauche eure Hilfe.
> 
> Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Hardtrail Cube LTD CC 2011. Im Urlaub hatte ich ein Leihbike Scott Genius 40 2011.
> Da mir diese Art von Bike sehr viel besser gefällt möchte ich meines verkaufen und ein neues kaufen, da bin ich auch auf das Remedy gestoßen.
> ...



Das normale Genius, also nicht das LT hat aber keine verstellbare Sattelstütze! Das Maß ist 34,9 und du musst eine Hülse einbauen um eine hydr. Sattelst. fahren zu können. Dadurch verlierst du aber jeden Garantieanspruch bei Scott auf Rahmenbruch. Wieso versteht niemand, is aber so!


----------



## psychoo2 (18. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Vector 760mm gekürzt auf 740mm


 
Mit wieviel Rise ??


----------



## Igetyou (18. August 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Rise ??



http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1776


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (18. August 2011)

Der original Lenker hat glaub ich 25mm Rise ! 

Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Vector mit 10mm nicht ein wenig tief ist.

Alternativ gäbe es ja noch den DH Vector mit 18mm Rise !


----------



## Igetyou (19. August 2011)

Der 660mm Carbonlenker am Remedy 9.8 ist auch sehr flach.
Ich schaue nochmal wieviel Rise er hat


----------



## psychoo2 (19. August 2011)

Super. 

Danke


----------



## Igetyou (19. August 2011)

Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon Low Riser, 31.8mm, 25mm Rise, 9 Grad Kröpfung (nach hinten)


----------



## Bonsai6219 (19. August 2011)

Hallo, ich hätte noch eine Frage. Sollte ich das Bike über Internet bestellen so bekomme ich es nicht komplett zusammengestellt. 
Bedeutet das: kein Öl in den Dämpfern, keine Größeneinstellungen, viele lose Teile die noch zu montieren sind, und und und.

Ist es schwierig dies alles zu montieren, sind Anletiungen bzw. Tabellen für die genaue Einstellung vorhanden usw.? 

Oder muss ich einen Händler den Zusammenbau und die Einstellungen machen lassen?? (Mein Händler hat sicher keine Freude wenn ich mit einem nicht bei ihn gekauften Bike komme).


----------



## L.Fignon84 (19. August 2011)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte noch eine Frage. Sollte ich das Bike über Internet bestellen so bekomme ich es nicht komplett zusammengestellt.
> Bedeutet das: kein Öl in den Dämpfern, keine Größeneinstellungen, viele lose Teile die noch zu montieren sind, und und und.
> 
> Ist es schwierig dies alles zu montieren, sind Anletiungen bzw. Tabellen für die genaue Einstellung vorhanden usw.?
> ...




Meist bauchst du nur den Lenker gerade stellen,und den Vorbau festziehen.Außerdem würde ich alle Schrauben kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls anziehen.Die Dämpfer sind immer befüllt.
Solltest du Probleme bei der Montage und Einstellung haben,findet sich bestimmt jemand,der Dir hilft.Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn?


----------



## Bonsai6219 (19. August 2011)

Danke für die Info. Also wäre das Mechanische kein Problem. 

Was aber nocht fehlt ist die genaue Feineinstellung der Dämpfer und die Feineinstellungen meiner Körpergröße auf das Bike; Sitzhöhe, Pedale, usw. Bei einer Köfpergröße von 1,87 m und einer Schrittlänge von ungefähr 88 cm wäre das 19,5' (virtuelle größe) sicher die richtige Wahl.

Ich komme aus Südtirol.
Grüße


----------



## BePe (19. August 2011)

Also ich bin auf jedenfall die nächsten 4 wochen auch in Südtirol und zwar in Latsch/Vinschgau. wenn du hilfe brauchst sag bescheid.


----------



## Brixton (19. August 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Der original Lenker hat glaub ich 25mm Rise !
> 
> Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Vector mit 10mm nicht ein wenig tief ist.
> 
> Alternativ gäbe es ja noch den DH Vector mit 18mm Rise !


Bei einem recht breiten Lenker kommst Theoretisch auch etwas tiefer weil Du die Arme weiter nach außen streckst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (19. August 2011)

Merkt mann eigentlich einen großen Unterschied von 22 zu 26 Zähnen vorne?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. August 2011)

Das würde ich meinen. Es wird zwar ein wenig kompensiert durch die 11-36 Kassette, aber ganz nicht.

Ich fahre am Remedy 3x9 mit maximal Übersetzung 20/36 und möchte es nicht mehr missen. 26/36 würde mir nie reichen. Am Top Fuel komme ich mit 22/36 (ebenfalls 3*9) noch ganz gut klar, aber 22/32 oder 22/34 haben mir nicht gereicht. Aber probier es einfach mal aus. Es gibt ja jetzt fast nichts anderes mehr als 2/3x10 Anrtriebe.


----------



## Igetyou (19. August 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Bei einem recht breiten Lenker kommst Theoretisch auch etwas tiefer weil Du die Arme weiter nach außen streckst.



Richtig.
Und mehr Druck auf's Vorderrad.
Ich find's so besser


----------



## bansaiman (19. August 2011)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Ja wäre ein Top Angebot, nur ist der Rahmen zu klein, sonst würde ich gleich zuschlagen.
> Ich brauche einen 19,5, da ich 1,86m groß bin.




Dann gucke mal beio Trek Essen, die haben auch Preise wie Fun Corner:


http://www.trek-bikes.info/web/index.php/sales/17-angebot-scratch-air-8.html


Ruf einfach an; dann kannst fragen, welches Remedy MOdell sie dir zu welchen Preisen anbieten können ;-)


----------



## EL_BOB (19. August 2011)

Hallo, hat einer von euch am 2009er schon die Lager gewechselt? Welche kommen da rein? Wo bekomm ich die... Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## demiano (20. August 2011)

demiano schrieb:


> Ausm Netz: Griffe 100g, Vorbau 90mm 225g, Sattelstütze 270g (330 Länge / nur in 27,2 gefunden).



nur fürs Protokoll: hab meinen Bontrager Rhythm Vorbau in 100mm jetzt selbst gewogen (159g) da ich ihn durch einen truvative stylo 60mm (120g) ersetzt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ham81 (22. August 2011)

bekomme in kürze ein 8er 2011 zugeschickt...endlich 

frage bezüglich laufräder/hinterbau:
verstehe  das system nicht so ganz. 12x142 steckachse is schon klar, aber  umbaumöglichkeit auf 5x135 ??? hab dieses maß noch nie gehört. ist das  schnellspanner oder auch steckachse ? finde auch keine laufräder mit  5x135 hinten...
wollte sehr gerne einen crossmax sx verbauen. geht das überhaupt ?


----------



## Bonsai6219 (22. August 2011)

Hallo, gratuliere. Wo haßt du denn das Bike gekauft??


----------



## mamo80 (22. August 2011)

@ham81

so viel ich weiß wird das 8er ja nicht mit x12 ausgeliefert, es ist aber normalerweise ein kit dabei um es umzubauen. 135x5 ist der ganz normale alte standard - wird mit Qr bezeichnet. allerdings benötigt man den trek schnellspanner (sollte auch beiliegen), normale schnellspanner sind zu kurz für den abp hinterbau von trek.


----------



## ham81 (22. August 2011)

d.h das rad kommt mit normalem schnellspanner ? und der längere schnellspanner müsste dann ja logischerweise dabei sein. ich kann also hinterräder mit ganz normaler schnellspanner aufnahme fahren, wenn ich den trek schnellspanner benutze ?!


----------



## mttam (22. August 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> bekomme in kürze ein 8er 2011 zugeschickt...endlich
> 
> frage bezüglich laufräder/hinterbau:
> verstehe  das system nicht so ganz. 12x142 steckachse is schon klar, aber  umbaumöglichkeit auf 5x135 ??? hab dieses maß noch nie gehört. ist das  schnellspanner oder auch steckachse ? finde auch keine laufräder mit  5x135 hinten...
> wollte sehr gerne einen crossmax sx verbauen. geht das überhaupt ?



5x135 ist ganz normal: 135mm Nabe mit Schnellspanner. 
Und du kannst im 8er Remedy des Jahrgangs 2011 alle 
normalen Hinterräder 5x135mm benutzen. 
Nur der Schnellspanner ist speziell, da deutlich länger als normal.
Mit den anderen Ausfallenden dann halt auch 12x142mm.


----------



## mttam (22. August 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> d.h das rad kommt mit normalem schnellspanner ? und der längere schnellspanner müsste dann ja logischerweise dabei sein. ich kann also hinterräder mit ganz normaler schnellspanner aufnahme fahren, wenn ich den trek schnellspanner benutze ?!



Kurze Antwort: Ja!


----------



## ham81 (22. August 2011)

danke ! 
aber ist das normale maß für schnellspanner nicht 10x135 ? hatte beim letzten bike crossmax st hinten mit normalen schnellspannern und da ist das maß ja 10x135...trek gibt aber 5x135 an. steh ich auf'm schlauch ????


----------



## mttam (22. August 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> danke !
> aber ist das normale maß für schnellspanner nicht 10x135 ? hatte beim letzten bike crossmax st hinten mit normalen schnellspannern und da ist das maß ja 10x135...trek gibt aber 5x135 an. steh ich auf'm schlauch ????



Kann gut sein, dass du auf dem Schlauch stehst ;-)
Wie gesagt normale Naben fuer Schnellspanner funktionieren;
Späße wie "thru bolt" von DT Swiss oder 10mm Schraubachsen und aehnliche Sachen gehen nicht.


----------



## thomas.h (22. August 2011)

Sind die Steckachsenausfallenden auch abwärtskompartibel? 

Kann ich also einen 09er Remedy auf Steckachse hinten umrüsten? Wenn ja, auf welche?

Danke


----------



## ham81 (22. August 2011)

mttam schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass du auf dem Schlauch stehst ;-)
> Wie gesagt normale Naben fuer Schnellspanner funktionieren;
> Späße wie "thru bolt" von DT Swiss oder 10mm Schraubachsen und aehnliche Sachen gehen nicht.



dann funtionieren also alle laufräder mit 10x135 angaben, wie z.b. die crossmax, nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (23. August 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> dann funtionieren also alle laufräder mit 10x135 angaben, wie z.b. die crossmax, nicht ?


Natürlich gehts, nur muss das HR den Standard Schnellspanner (QR) Nabe haben.



remedy80 schrieb:


> @ham81
> so viel ich weiß wird das 8er ja nicht mit x12 ausgeliefert, es ist aber normalerweise ein kit dabei um es umzubauen.


Das Umbaukit auf 135x5 (müsste aber 135x10 also QR heißen) hat aber nur  R9 (standard verbaut ist 142x12) aufwärts dabei. Beim 7/8 (verbaut ist  QR) musst man das X12 Kit extra bestellen.


----------



## ham81 (23. August 2011)

aha, verstehe. die 135x5 bezeichnung von trek ist eigentlich 135x10....
danke für die hilfe !


----------



## mhedder (23. August 2011)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Sind die Steckachsenausfallenden auch abwärtskompartibel?
> 
> Kann ich also einen 09er Remedy auf Steckachse hinten umrüsten? Wenn ja, auf welche?
> 
> Danke



Hallo Thomas,

Nein, geht leider nicht. Da haben sich wohl die Durchmesser der ABP-Lager geändert. 
Hatte diebzgl. mal eine Mail an  Trek geschrieben...

Gruß Marc


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. August 2011)

Laut Trek ist beim diesjährigen Remedy 8 ein FSA NO.57E Steuersatz verbaut. Dieser findet sich aber nicht auf der FSA Homepage. Wird der Aftermarket unter anderem Namen verkauft?

Bräuchte nämlich einen zweiten Gabelkonus. Gibt es da vielleicht einen kompatiblen?


----------



## thomas.h (23. August 2011)

mhedder schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Nein, geht leider nicht. Da haben sich wohl die Durchmesser der ABP-Lager geändert.
> Hatte diebzgl. mal eine Mail an  Trek geschrieben...
> ...



Ah, vielen Dank!


----------



## thegood (24. August 2011)

welche Kettenführung habt ihr zurzeit an eurem Remedy ?

Meine Bionicon hat sich letzte Woche auf dem Trail verabschiedet,da der Gummi,welcher den Schlauch an der Plastik Aufhängung befestigt,  gerissen ist. Dadurch rieb sich der Schlauch am Kettenspanner auf und war natürlich auch hinüber ...


----------



## herzogf (24. August 2011)

Hab die 3-fach KeFü Dreist von G-Junkies. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Tobsucht. (25. August 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Einige von euch haben doch die Blackspire Stinger-KeFü montiert. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein klein wenig helfen:
> 
> Ich habe den ganzen Vormittag probiert, die Kettenführung schleiffrei an die ISCG-Aufnahme meines Remedys zu bekommen - ohne Erfolg.
> 
> ...


 

Das Problem hatte ich bei meiner Stinger Kefü auch.
Hatte sie ettliche Male rangeschraubt und dann wieder abgeschraubt weil immer irgendwas nicht gepasst hat.

Als meine Geduld dann am Ende war hab ich folgenden Lösungsansatz gefunden:

KeFü in in Schraubstock eingespannt und mit Dremel und Feile bearbeitet (insgesamt fast nen ganzen MM weggenommen)
Dann hab ich die Gegenstücke der Schrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt noch etwas abgefeilt.

Ist zwar die "Holzhammer"-Methode aber nun läuft sie bei mir super


----------



## Rischar (25. August 2011)

Wer sein Fahrrad liebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner80 (26. August 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Wer sein Fahrrad liebt...


 Cooler Sticker, oder ist das selbstgemacht (bzw. gezeichnet)?!


----------



## Rischar (26. August 2011)

Danke.
Aber das ist kein Sticker, sondern einfach Farbe


----------



## wilbur.walsh (26. August 2011)

Hab ich genauso gemacht. Die Kefu ist ansonsten super, nur bekomm ich ab und zu beim runterschalten einen Chainsuck, und die Kette fehlt aufs Tretlager. 



Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich bei meiner Stinger Kefü auch.
> Hatte sie ettliche Male rangeschraubt und dann wieder abgeschraubt weil immer irgendwas nicht gepasst hat.
> 
> Als meine Geduld dann am Ende war hab ich folgenden Lösungsansatz gefunden:
> ...


----------



## Wutzid (26. August 2011)

Moin,

bin grad am Komplett-Überholen meines Remedys, irgendwelche spezifischen Tipps, auf was ich da besonders achten sollte?

Hab mal die ganzen Hinterbaulager aufgeschraubt, auf den Stahlteilen der Kugellager sitzt überall mehr oder weniger Rost und ich habe nirgends eine Spur von Fett finden können. Normal?
Habe jetzt einfach auf alle Kugellager von beiden Seiten ein bisschen Fett geschmiert, auch auf die Passungen zwischen Lager und Bolzen (die glatte Fläche auf den Schrauben der Drehpunkte), kann man damit irgendwas falsch machen?


----------



## Rischar (26. August 2011)

Komplett-Überholen?
Ich habe mein Remedy folgendermaßen aufgerüstet:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15815/h

(Spaß)


----------



## Deleted 142482 (26. August 2011)

Dreist von g-junkies, super teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegood (26. August 2011)

Wär es für ein remedy 7 von 2010  dann die ISCG - 3 Version ?

Wie unterscheidet sich die Versionen für / ohne Rockring ? Ist es möglich die Version für Rockring  zu kaufen um bei Bedarf diesen nachkaufen zu können ?


----------



## byronic (26. August 2011)

Ist das normal, dass beim R8 2011, der Antrieb sehr unsauber läuft? Also ich merke das, wenn die Kette nur einen kleinen Schräglauf hat, dass sie beim Rücktritt die ganze Zeit hängen bleibt. Fast so als wäre die Kette zu breit. Auch vorne reibt sie extrem. Und was für eine Kette ist dort verbaut? Da steht nur HG-X. Geht es eventuell weg, wenn ich dort ne besser Kette verbauen würde? Z.B XT?


----------



## fleia (27. August 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass beim R8 2011, der Antrieb sehr unsauber läuft? Also ich merke das, wenn die Kette nur einen kleinen Schräglauf hat, dass sie beim Rücktritt die ganze Zeit hängen bleibt. Fast so als wäre die Kette zu breit. Auch vorne reibt sie extrem. Und was für eine Kette ist dort verbaut? Da steht nur HG-X. Geht es eventuell weg, wenn ich dort ne besser Kette verbauen würde? Z.B XT?



Fällt mir bei meinem auch auf, hab leider keine Ahnung ob man das durch besseres Einszellen der Schaltung wegbringen kann bzw. ob das bei 3x10 Antrieb einfach normal ist...?


----------



## Chucknorman (28. August 2011)

So darf mich nun auch Remedy Besitzer nennen. Konnte aber noch nicht richtig fahren folgt aber noch. 

Da ich meinem Remedy eventuell eine 160er Gabel spendieren werde wollte ich wissen, ob es möglich wäre die 2011er Bontrager Duster Laufräder von 15mm auf 20mm Steckachse umzubauen?


----------



## mw01 (28. August 2011)

Gaaanz dringender Notfall!!!!!

WER KENNT SICH BEIM DRCV DÄMPFER AUS??

In ein paar Tagen gehts auf zu unserem Bikeurlaub und es hat heut der DRCV Dämpfer den Geist aufgegeben. 
Konkret hab ich eine Undichtigkeit am Ventilanschluss!
Nicht das Ventil selbst sondern direkt am Gehäuse kommt entweicht die Luft.
Brauch ich für die Zerlegung Spezialwerkzeug?

DANKE für etwaige Hilfestellungen.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (28. August 2011)

mw01 schrieb:


> Gaaanz dringender Notfall!!!!!
> 
> WER KENNT SICH BEIM DRCV DÄMPFER AUS??
> 
> ...


mach doch mal ein Foto und mach nen Pfeil an die Stelle, an der Du glaubst, dass die Luft rauskommt!? generell ist allerdings der DRCV Dämpfer auch nur ein RP23 mit einem etwas anderen Body und noch paar sachen. Allerdings gibts nur die beiden Möglichkeiten, dass 
a) die luft aus dem Ventileinsatz entweicht, was Du dadurch beheben könntest, dass Du das Ventil wieder festschraubst, bzw. einen neuen Ventileinsatz reinmachst (Werkzeug und einsatz sollte jeder Autoreifenmonteur haben)

oder

b) Das die Luft aus dem Dämpferbody selbst entweicht und dort an der Stelle an der das ganze verschraubt ist. Dann solltest Du den Lufkammerservice machen. ist ziemlich leicht und in vielen [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8BNsFcINQ"]Float RP23 Rebuild      - YouTube[/nomedia] beschrieben und auch von Fox so vorgesehen, dass der Kunde das selbst machen kann. Du benötigst dafür den Fox Air sleeve kit . Dies sollte man übrigens laut Fox alle 8 bis 30 Studen machen  

Hoffe das hilft Dir bzw. stell doch einfach mal ein Photo hier rein, dann kann Dir evtl genauer geholfen werden.


----------



## byronic (29. August 2011)

Ich hab ein ganz komisches Problem, da der Dämpfer an der oberen Glockenöffnung etwas Luft verloren hat folgendes gemacht:

-Luft abgelassen.
-Glocke/Deckel abgeschraubt.
-Gewinde gereinigt.
-Wieder zusammen geschraubt.
-Dämpfer wieder aufgepumpt.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass der Dämpfer beim Einfedern ein komisches Schmatz geräusch macht. Ebenfalls merke ich ganz leicht bei den ersten 10mm beim eindämpfen, als würde er einen kleinen Wiederstand überwinden. So als würde er über eine kleine Unebenheit reiben.

Ist das normal???
Was habe ich falsch gemacht???
Ich habe sonst nix am Dämpfer auseinander geschraubt.

Kann es eventuell sein, dass ich ihn vorm aufpumpen den Kolben einmal komplett zusammen stauchen muss?


----------



## mw01 (29. August 2011)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antwort, noBrain-noPain!

Mein Problem war ein O-Ring der für die Abdichtung der oberen Luftkammer nach Außen hin zum Ventileinsatz undicht war. Leider hat anscheinend die Dämpfung auch was abgekriegt, so dass ich ihn zum Fox Service bringen musste.

@byronic: Das Schmatzgeräusch kommt höchstwahrscheinlich von der Dämpfung selbst.
Ob's normal ist, mag ich jetzt nicht beurteilen.
Schraub das untere Gehäuse ab und schau ob sich die Metallstützscheibe für das DRCV Ventil verkantet oder eckt. 
Man kann im Prinzip nicht viel falsch machen beim Zerlegen des RP2 Dämpfers! Ein sauberer Arbeitsplatz versteht sich von selbst.
Aber: Finger Weg von der Dämpfung, dem ProPedal Hebel sowie Rebound Verstellung!!!!!


----------



## Trasher_one (29. August 2011)

So auch mal kurzer Defekt-review

beim rennen der bikeattack dämpfer vom 2011 rahmen defekt, bzw irgendwo luft ausgetreten. hatta auch gefühlte null dämpfung mehr dann.
ham ned lang rum getan. 

erst wollte mein händler von trek einen neuen besorgen auf die schnelle, die hatten aber grad keinen da, dann zu toxo geschickt und innerhalb von 10 tagen wieder zurück komplett geserviced. 

---> alles auf Garantie 

nun geht er dämpfer auch wieder gescheit. gefühlt besser wie vorher. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Rischar (29. August 2011)

Top! So soll es sein. Tut auf jeden Fall gut, auch mal positive Berichte vom Dämpfer-Service zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (29. August 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Ich hab ein ganz komisches Problem, da der Dämpfer an der oberen Glockenöffnung etwas Luft verloren hat folgendes gemacht:
> 
> -Luft abgelassen.
> -Glocke/Deckel abgeschraubt.
> ...



also ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Schamtzgeräusche deuten normalerweise daraufhin, dass sich im Öl der Dämpfung luft befindet, was dann dazu führt, dass sich schaum bildet, der diese Schmatzgeräusche macht, wenn er durch die Ventile im Inneren der Dämpfung gedrückt wird. 
Dämpfungsservice beim RP würde ich tendeziell auch eher machen lassen an deiner Stelle. Is wirklich eher etwas komplexer und wenn irgendwie luft in die Dämpfung gekommen ist, ist es auch sinnvoll, die Dichtungen zu tauschen und an die kommt in D nur toxoholics ohne Probleme ran, weil die ja ein quasi monopol bei uns haben. Falls dich doch damit auseinandersetzen willst gibts hier im forum auch einen Thread dazu. Habs bei meinem DHX Air gemacht, is wirklich ziemliches gefrickel und beim RP durch die Stickstoffkammer im Kolben nochmal "interessanter" 
Wann du durchfederst is eigentlich egal, hauptsache du federst durch und pumpst dann nochmal. geht dabei nur darum, dass der Druck den du aufpumpst sonst nicht in beiden Kammern angepasst wird. 
Dein Ruckeln könnt evtl. (ist aber nur eine Vermutung) von zu wenig schmierung in der Luftkammer bzw. am Luftkolben kommen. Falls dies der Fall ist, einfach die luftkammer nochmal öffnen und oben paar ml. Fox fluid oder was vergleichbares reingeben und wieder zuschrauben. 

Gruß


----------



## byronic (29. August 2011)

Ja aber wie kann denn sowas passieren, da wurde sonst nichts gemacht, einfach nur Kappe ab und drauf, fertig! Also es handelt sich ja um den DRCV, es wurde nicht die Luftkammer von mir augeschraubt, sondern lediglich der Deckel von der Zusatzkammer.


----------



## krysheri (30. August 2011)

@noBrain-noPain
Danke für die Anleitung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> ...Schamtzgeräusche deuten normalerweise daraufhin, dass sich im Öl der Dämpfung luft befindet, was dann dazu führt, dass sich schaum bildet, der diese Schmatzgeräusche macht, wenn er durch die Ventile im Inneren der Dämpfung gedrückt wird. ...


Ich habe so ein Schmatzgeräusch bei meiner 32 Talas RL. Hilft es wenn ich selbst das Öl wechsle? Mein Händler meinte, dass dies normal ist, da das Öl beim schnellen Stößen eben abrupt da durch muss. 



noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> ...ist ziemlich leicht und in vielen Float RP23 Rebuild      - YouTube beschrieben und auch von Fox so vorgesehen, dass der Kunde das selbst machen kann. Du benötigst dafür den Fox Air sleeve kit . Dies sollte man übrigens laut Fox alle 8 bis 30 Studen machen


Wie ist das mit den Wartungsintervallen von 8 bis 30 Stunden, ist das wirklich ein Muss? Mein Händler gab mir die Empfehlung einmal Jährlich die Wartung machen zu lassen, getreu dem Moto "never touch a running system".


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. August 2011)

bei meiner Talas am 8er des 2011er Modells waren die Dichtungen nach 3.5 Monaten komplett hinüber. Etwa 40-50h Fahrezeit absolviert. Leider gilt bei Dichtungen die Garantie nur 3 Monate.
Wollte eigentlich zuerst auch selber wechseln, aber leider weicht die bei mir verbaute Gabel von der in der Anleitung beschriebenen ab. habe z.b. keine 3 Schrauben beim lockout-hebel gehabt und das ding auch nicht runter bekommen. hab's dann doch eingeschickt, hatte dann keinen Bock mehr.
na ja, wenn man so was zweimal pro Jahr machen muss, dann wird das ganz schön teuer. Bei den Preisen, hätte ich mir schon eine längere Haltbarkeit erwartet.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab ja auch ein Remedy 8 von 2009 mit der Lyrik 2-Step Air. Ich (80kg) fahre hauptsächlich AM / Enduro, habe aber gerne Reserven im Kofferraum...

Seit einiger Zeit liebäugel ich mit einem Giant Reign X0. Jetzt hätte ich die Chance "günstig" an einen X0 Rahmen von 2011 mit einer Lyrik Coil Mission Control DH 170mm U-Turn zu kommen.

Den Rest der Teile würde ich vom Remedy nehmen. Würdet ihr den Umstieg machen und den Umbau ebenso? Seht Ihr Probleme?

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## bansaiman (1. September 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ja auch ein Remedy 8 von 2009 mit der Lyrik 2-Step Air. Ich (80kg) fahre hauptsächlich AM / Enduro, habe aber gerne Reserven im Kofferraum...
> 
> ...




HI,

wenn du aufrüsten willst, würde ich eher zum 2012er Remedy gehen. Es hat eine x12 Steckachse (2009 noch schnellspanner) und schon mit der 150mm GAbel hat es 67 Grad statt bisher 68 Gerad Lenkwinkel. Also mit 160-170 Gabel nochmal flacher, außerdem hast du 400g leichter als den Reign Rahmen (in S 3050 Gramm).

Ich könnte dir auch einen 150 km gefahrenen (kein Bikepark) TREK SCRATCH Rahmen anbieten.
Der wiegt in M 2950g hat wie das Reign hinten 170 und du kannst ihn mit 160-180mm Gabeln fahren. Bikeparktauglichkeit ist ohnehin gegeben, ABER enstrpechend aufgebaut pedaliert das Teil noch immer super bergauf. Fast so gut wie das Remedy. Ich habe damit 1700 HM immer wieder mal erfahren und es setzt die Tritte super in Vortribe um. Das Reign X0 ist bergauf dagegen deutlich schwächer.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2011)

@bansaiman

Das Scratch Air habe ich auch schon lange im Auge. Allerdings bin ich mit 190cm recht groß und fahre beim Trek ein 19,5" welches super passt.
Beim Scratch wäre mir M vieeeel zu klein, da brauche ich schon XL also 21,5". Ansonsten würde ich das in jedem Falle auch machen...

Und das Remedy von 2012 ist halt noch recht teuer. Hat sich da von der Stabilität des Rahmens eigentlich auch was getan, seit Sie aus dem 2009er Enduro ein AM gemacht haben?

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## bansaiman (1. September 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @bansaiman
> 
> Das Scratch Air habe ich auch schon lange im Auge. Allerdings bin ich mit 190cm recht groß und fahre beim Trek ein 19,5" welches super passt.
> Beim Scratch wäre mir M vieeeel zu klein, da brauche ich schon XL also 21,5". Ansonsten würde ich das in jedem Falle auch machen...
> ...





Hi,

die wurde wohl an den Kettenstreben verbessert . . . aber... ich habe gerade mal Remedy 2012 schon eingegeben beim lieben g o  o gle und habe gesehen, dass bietet ein Händler für 2399 an!also wesenltich günstige rals letztes Jahr Ausstattung im gRUNDE gleich (die würden wir ja eh verkloppen ;-) ) GAbel hat sogar lockout dazu (lässt sich also besser verkaufen als ne reine FLOAT).

Das mit deiner Größe wusste ich nicht, ist natürlich schade. Weil das wäre das besser bargauffahrende X0. Doch ich denke mit dem 2012 Remedy mit 12mm Steckachse und schon hauseigenen 67 Lenkwinkel hättest du doch ne gute Aufwertung bergab,ärst dabei aber sehr leicht und gedeckt mit 10 Jahren GArantie, fällt das ja nicht so ins Gewicht. 
Ich misshandel meine Räder übrigens mit 90 kilo Einsatzgewicht ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2011)

Klingt schon interessant das Bike.

Vielleicht warte ich ja auch ein bisschen und guck mir das neue "Trek Slash" mal an. Mit viel Glück schaffe ich es doch noch nach Friedrichshafen zur Eurobike. Da wirds wohl schon stehen...

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (2. September 2011)

Hat jemand an seinem Remedy ne 2-fach Kettenführung dran und kann mir sagen, was passt und was nicht. Die Commander von Shaman passt selbst nach mehrmaliger Nachbearbeitung nicht ans Remedy. Brauch dringend einen Rat. Danke


----------



## mw01 (2. September 2011)

NC-17 Stinger. Gut und günstig!


----------



## noBrain-noPain (2. September 2011)

also ich hab die e-thierteen DRS und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit!


----------



## Chucknorman (2. September 2011)

Passen die auch out of the box oder muss man da wieder Hand anlegen? Was habt ihr für Verschraubung gewählt ISC old oder Klemmung via BB?


----------



## bansaiman (3. September 2011)

Frage zur Nutzung im BIKEPARK:

Wer von Euch nutzt das Remedy wofür? Sprich wie hohe DROPS und GAPS sind drin, wobei ist mal ne Strebe oder ein Rahmen gerissen/gebrochen?

ALso was hält es aus?

Denn ich wollte mir jetzt ein Remedy 7 2012 holen, da es ja endlich einen Lenkwinkel von !67! Grad hat. WAs also mit 160er GAbel 66,5 Grad wären 
ABER die Kettenstreben wurden ja 2012 um 70 Gramm erleichtert, jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich nicht doch lieber eine 2011er nehmen soll. Die 12 mm Steckachse hat es ja immerhin ;-) Ist die eigentlich 12*142 oder 12*135mm?
DAs 2011er Remedy 7 kann ich nämlich gerade NEU für nen super Preis bekommen.

UNd noch eins: bis zum Jahr 2010 waren hinten 150 mm seit 2011 scheinen es nur noch 140mm zu sein. Wie sehr empfindet ihr das als Einschränkung?


----------



## Rischar (3. September 2011)

guck meinem Video-Album die neusten Videos an  
vielleicht beantwortet das deine frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (3. September 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> guck meinem Video-Album die neusten Videos an
> vielleicht beantwortet das deine frage





Hab zu erst in deinem Profil ncihts gefunden, dann aber auf früheren Seiten dieses threads erstmal euer schönes Sturzvideo  das spricht echt für Nehmerqualitäten; und dann die anderen Winterberg Videos  KLasse!

Wie es aussieht, kommt morgen tatsächlich jemand mein Scratch abholen und dann zieh ihc mit dem Geld MOntag morgen sofort bei meinem Händler ein und drück es ihm für ein Remedy 7 in die Hand.

Habe schon für meinen Hope Alex-Fr LRS den X12 Adapter bestellt und dann warten noch folgende Teile auf das Remedy: ein Atlas FR Lenker, rote Hope Floater Discs, ein Sunline AM Vorbau und SRAM X0 Schalthebel  

Hat jemand Interesse an einer nagelneuen FOX FLOAT 150mm?


----------



## Arthur27 (3. September 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> UNd noch eins: bis zum Jahr 2010 waren hinten 150 mm seit 2011 scheinen es nur noch 140mm zu sein. Wie sehr empfindet ihr das als Einschränkung?



Hast du dazu ne Quelle ? Nur rein aus Neugier.

Könnt mir aber vorstellen, dass Trek das Remedy aufgrund dem Slash "abrüstet"


----------



## bansaiman (3. September 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Hast du dazu ne Quelle ? Nur rein aus Neugier.
> 
> Könnt mir aber vorstellen, dass Trek das Remedy aufgrund dem Slash "abrüstet"





Uff, ich hoffe, dass das falsch war. Hatte das heute in nem Mtb Rider TEst gelesen vom jetzigen Remedy 8 Vorne 150, hinten 140mm. Doch wenn ich im Inet gucke, sthet überall 150mm . .  ich werd´s am MOntag ja sehen.
Obwohl der Lenkwinkel flacher wird, denke ich, dass ich mir jetzt das 2011er hole, denn die 12er Steckachse ist schon da, und ich will eigentlich gar nciht die 70 Gramm leichteren Kettenstreben.  . .noch mehr Coladose. Das bisschen Material mächte ich doch lieber als Reserve für evtl. Drops und größere Sprünge haben  und unfreiwillige Bodenkontakte haben 
der Rahmen wiegt ohnehin in M nur 2600 und ein paar Gequetschte, das reicht   200 g werden noch bei Entfernung der Deore Kurbel zu XT gespart, dann leichtere MAG Pedale und leichtere Schaltung und 2-fach. Kettenführung wird erstmal das Selfmade Modell Bionicon, die bisher am Scratch tadellos den Dienst verrichtet hat.
170mm Gabel holt mir dann nen GRad Lnkwinkel raus


----------



## Rischar (4. September 2011)

Hehe Danke 

Hier der Link zu meinem Album:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/user/78099


----------



## reba24 (4. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen
lese hier schon länger mit,bin seit ende mai auch remedy besitzer.Tolles bike, kann es leider nicht mehr fahren aus gesundheitlichen gründen 
und verkaufe den rahmen. 
R8 2011 gr.17.5

gruss rene


----------



## bansaiman (5. September 2011)

Hi,

verkaufe mein Scratch Air mit komplett SLX und Manitou Evolver ISX 6.

KEINE RISSE ODER DELLEN

nur winzige SPuren, das heißt NICHT EINMAL Kratzer, wo die Farbe weg wäre.

ca. 150 KM gefahren, hat nie einen Bikepark gesehen. Verkaufe, weil gesundheitsbedingt Umstieg auf Allmountain.

Preis inkl. DHL oder Abholung.

BESTES Angebot bekommts ;-)

Angebot via PN oder Email.


----------



## bansaiman (5. September 2011)

Ergänzung:

GRÖßE 17,5=M= 41,5 cm


----------



## anda (7. September 2011)

Hier mein neues:
Leider fehlen noch ein paar Teile (hintere Felge, Sattelstütze, Sattel)


----------



## jos_2001 (7. September 2011)

hi

here's mine, from belgium 






















































other pics on my flick'r


----------



## Rischar (7. September 2011)

Mir gefällt's! Trotz den Griffen  


Ich kann leider nicht so gute Fotos bieten. Hier mal was aktuelles:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindy R8 (7. September 2011)

anda schrieb:


> Hier mein neues:
> Leider fehlen noch ein paar Teile (hintere Felge, Sattelstütze, Sattel)



Ja sag mal was soll jetzt das!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

Sehr schön, sieht super aus!!


----------



## laimer83 (8. September 2011)

@anda: Das schaut sehr sehr gut aus. Bin gespannt, wenn dann noch der Rest vom Fest dran ist. Ist das ne 36er Talas?


----------



## JoeJackson (8. September 2011)

Leute, ich habe immer noch massive Probleme mit meiner NC-17 Stinger KeFü. Habe ein 2010er R7 und wollte die KeFü an die ISCG-Aufnahme montieren. Leider passt das Ganze überhaupt nicht - die Schrauben der KeFü schleifen an den Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts!

Ich habe zwar noch schmale (2mm) Spacer für unters Tretlager, habe aber Bedenken, dass ich dann Probleme mit der Kettenlinie bekomme. Ich habe jetzt schon Probleme, den Umwerfer weit genug vom Tretlager einzustellen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Stinger am 2010er Remedy oder könnt ihr mir anderweitig Tipps geben? Leider bin ich nicht der erfahrenste Schrauber :-/


----------



## noBrain-noPain (8. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe immer noch massive Probleme mit meiner NC-17 Stinger KeFü. Habe ein 2010er R7 und wollte die KeFü an die ISCG-Aufnahme montieren. Leider passt das Ganze überhaupt nicht - die Schrauben der KeFü schleifen an den Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts!
> 
> Ich habe zwar noch schmale (2mm) Spacer für unters Tretlager, habe aber Bedenken, dass ich dann Probleme mit der Kettenlinie bekomme. Ich habe jetzt schon Probleme, den Umwerfer weit genug vom Tretlager einzustellen.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Stinger am 2010er Remedy oder könnt ihr mir anderweitig Tipps geben? Leider bin ich nicht der erfahrenste Schrauber :-/



Hey, also Du kannst ja mal fotos mache, was genau schleift. 
Ansonsten könntest Du die Senkung für die Schraubenköpfe in der Backplate deiner Kettenführung etwas tiefen machen, damit die Schrauben nicht mehr soweit rausstehen. oder die Schraubenköpfe etwas abschleifen. Ich glaube ich habe bei mir auch einen dünnen Spacer dazwischen gemacht, weil ich ja nicht mehr dreifach fahre und so meine beiden vorderen Kettenblätter ungefähr in die Mitte der Flucht meiner Kasette gebracht habe. Denke das könntest Du auch mal probieren. und der Verstellbereich Deines Umwerfers sollte eigentlich locker ausreichen. Einfach den unteren Anschlag dementsprechend weiter reinschrauben, Zug neu klemmen und fertig. 
Sind allerdings alles nur Vermutungen, da ich das ganze nicht selbst gesehen hab.

Gruß


----------



## JoeJackson (8. September 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Hey, also Du kannst ja mal fotos mache, was genau schleift.
> Ansonsten könntest Du die Senkung für die Schraubenköpfe in der Backplate deiner Kettenführung etwas tiefen machen, damit die Schrauben nicht mehr soweit rausstehen. oder die Schraubenköpfe etwas abschleifen. Ich glaube ich habe bei mir auch einen dünnen Spacer dazwischen gemacht, weil ich ja nicht mehr dreifach fahre und so meine beiden vorderen Kettenblätter ungefähr in die Mitte der Flucht meiner Kasette gebracht habe. Denke das könntest Du auch mal probieren. und der Verstellbereich Deines Umwerfers sollte eigentlich locker ausreichen. Einfach den unteren Anschlag dementsprechend weiter reinschrauben, Zug neu klemmen und fertig.
> Sind allerdings alles nur Vermutungen, da ich das ganze nicht selbst gesehen hab.



Hmm... ich habe auch auf 2-fach umgebaut, wäre also eine ähnliche Angelegenheit, wie bei dir. Fotos machen kann ich leider nicht, da ich die KeFü wg. dem Problem wieder ausgebaut habe. 

Weißt du noch, was für einen Spacer du eingebaut hast?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (8. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Hmm... ich habe auch auf 2-fach umgebaut, wäre also eine ähnliche Angelegenheit, wie bei dir. Fotos machen kann ich leider nicht, da ich die KeFü wg. dem Problem wieder ausgebaut habe.
> 
> Weißt du noch, was für einen Spacer du eingebaut hast?


nein, weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Glaub aber das das so 1mm war. Meine Überlegung war dabei einfach, dass ich ja Kettenblatt nummer 3 nicht mehr habe und somit ja 1 + 2 ruhig ein bisschen nach außen rutschen dürfen um dann eben wieder eine möglichst gleichmäßige Kettenlinie über die Gänge zu haben und es funktioniert auch einwandfrei.
vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter. Hab auf die Schnelle nichts besseres Gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## JoeJackson (8. September 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> nein, weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Glaub aber das das so 1mm war. Meine Überlegung war dabei einfach, dass ich ja Kettenblatt nummer 3 nicht mehr habe und somit ja 1 + 2 ruhig ein bisschen nach außen rutschen dürfen um dann eben wieder eine möglichst gleichmäßige Kettenlinie über die Gänge zu haben und es funktioniert auch einwandfrei.
> vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter. Hab auf die Schnelle nichts besseres Gefunden.



Hast natürlich recht ... danke für den Link - werd' mich mal einlesen. Für manches hätte ich schon gern mal einen Schrauber, der mir das ein oder andere zeigt


----------



## Chucknorman (8. September 2011)

Einen weiteren Spacer solltest nicht gerade verwenden, da das Remedy ein 73er Innenlager hat und man ansonsten Probleme mit der Kettenlinie und der Stabilität bekommt. Versuch einfach mit einem Senkbohrer die Ausfräsungen für die Schrauben so zu bearbeiten, dass die Köpfe nicht herausstehen. Bei der oberen Schraubenaufnahme brauchst allerdings dann eine kurzere Schraube. Sollte es immer noch nicht passen, dann schau mal bei Race Face, da gibts Adapter die auf die Kurbelachse (auf der Antriebsseite ) verbaut werden. So holst auch noch mal ein Zehntel raus.


----------



## anda (8. September 2011)

laimer83 schrieb:


> @anda: Das schaut sehr sehr gut aus. Bin gespannt, wenn dann noch der Rest vom Fest dran ist. Ist das ne 36er Talas?



Ja!!
Geiles Teil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeJackson (8. September 2011)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Einen weiteren Spacer solltest nicht gerade verwenden, da das Remedy ein 73er Innenlager hat und man ansonsten Probleme mit der Kettenlinie und der Stabilität bekommt. Versuch einfach mit einem Senkbohrer die Ausfräsungen für die Schrauben so zu bearbeiten, dass die Köpfe nicht herausstehen. Bei der oberen Schraubenaufnahme brauchst allerdings dann eine kurzere Schraube. Sollte es immer noch nicht passen, dann schau mal bei Race Face, da gibts Adapter die auf die Kurbelachse (auf der Antriebsseite ) verbaut werden. So holst auch noch mal ein Zehntel raus.



Danke für den Tipp ... kannst du mir nur bitte noch erzählen, was für einen Adapter du meinst?


----------



## noco (8. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe immer noch massive Probleme mit meiner NC-17 Stinger KeFü. Habe ein 2010er R7 und wollte die KeFü an die ISCG-Aufnahme montieren. Leider passt das Ganze überhaupt nicht - die Schrauben der KeFü schleifen an den Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts!
> 
> Ich habe zwar noch schmale (2mm) Spacer für unters Tretlager, habe aber Bedenken, dass ich dann Probleme mit der Kettenlinie bekomme. Ich habe jetzt schon Probleme, den Umwerfer weit genug vom Tretlager einzustellen.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Stinger am 2010er Remedy oder könnt ihr mir anderweitig Tipps geben? Leider bin ich nicht der erfahrenste Schrauber :-/



Hab mich auch schon öfter über die Stinger geärgert, denn meistens ist es genau der 1mm den die Schraubenköpfe unnötigerweise überstehen 
und diese Probleme verursachen.
Hab mir deshalb gestern Schrauben mit Senkkopf geholt, die mit der Platte genau abschliessen bzw. sogar noch etwas versenkt sind.
Damit müsste die Feilerei und Trickserei (zusätzlicher 0,75mm Spacer z.B.) ein Ende haben....

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Chucknorman (8. September 2011)

Hey, meine folgenden Spacer:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.silverfish-uk.com/cms-files/708-0-main-black-washer-7.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.silverfish-uk.com/products/708-race_face_bike_components_x-type_chainline_spacer_black.php&usg=__2PLOsK9xqZf1sfYeL3RclYvTDnQ=&h=396&w=400&sz=15&hl=de&start=47&zoom=1&tbnid=od4nIaVWdZ5XNM:&tbnh=114&tbnw=132&ei=gxdpTt73BaP64QSmx-3LDA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Drace%2Bface%2Bspacer%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D533%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=335&vpy=151&dur=1622&hovh=223&hovw=226&tx=134&ty=116&page=3&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:47&biw=1366&bih=533


----------



## noco (8. September 2011)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Hey, meine folgenden Spacer:
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.silverfish-uk.com/cms-files/708-0-main-black-washer-7.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.silverfish-uk.com/products/708-race_face_bike_components_x-type_chainline_spacer_black.php&usg=__2PLOsK9xqZf1sfYeL3RclYvTDnQ=&h=396&w=400&sz=15&hl=de&start=47&zoom=1&tbnid=od4nIaVWdZ5XNM:&tbnh=114&tbnw=132&ei=gxdpTt73BaP64QSmx-3LDA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Drace%2Bface%2Bspacer%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D533%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=335&vpy=151&dur=1622&hovh=223&hovw=226&tx=134&ty=116&page=3&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:47&biw=1366&bih=533



Weiss jetzt nicht - du hast ein Hollowtech Innenlager oder?
Ich meinte den Spacer: 
http://www.bikestore.cc/shimano-distanzring-fuer-hollowtech2-07mm-p-124634.html

Bin mir nicht sicher ob der Race Face passt, ist der nicht aus weicherem Material das sich verformen könnte?


----------



## Chucknorman (8. September 2011)

Du legst den Spacer ja nicht unters Innenlager sondern schiebst ihn ja auf die Achse der Kurbel. Somit kommt die Kurbel um ein Zehntel weiter raus.


----------



## noco (8. September 2011)

Hm ja, kommt beides auf´s gleiche raus - mein ich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barophobie (9. September 2011)

Hat schon jemand die Geometriedaten der 2012 Modelle?


----------



## Chucknorman (9. September 2011)

Geometrei dürfte sich nicht verändert haben. 
Fährt jemand zufällig mit nur einem 32er Kettenblatt vorne noch Touren und kann sagen, ob das ausreicht. Eine gewisse Fitness voraussgesetzt natürlich.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (9. September 2011)

Doch die Daten ändern sich, der Lenkwinkel wird 1 Grad flacher und +- 0.5 Grad anpassbar.


----------



## JoeJackson (10. September 2011)

noco schrieb:


> Hm ja, kommt beides auf´s gleiche raus - mein ich?!



Hätte ich jetzt auch gedacht... Klar, wenn ich einen Spacer direkt auf die Kurbel schieben könnte, hätte ich mir den Arbeitsschritt Innenlager-Demontage gespart.

Der Tipp mit den besser versenkbaren Schrauben wäre zwar eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, allerdings kann ich mich erinnern, dass die Kette auch ziemlich herb am Stinger geschleift hat, wenn ich auf das kleine Kettenblatt geschaltet habe. 

Hmm...


----------



## JoeJackson (10. September 2011)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Hey, meine folgenden Spacer:
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.silverfish-uk.com/cms-files/708-0-main-black-washer-7.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.silverfish-uk.com/products/708-race_face_bike_components_x-type_chainline_spacer_black.php&usg=__2PLOsK9xqZf1sfYeL3RclYvTDnQ=&h=396&w=400&sz=15&hl=de&start=47&zoom=1&tbnid=od4nIaVWdZ5XNM:&tbnh=114&tbnw=132&ei=gxdpTt73BaP64QSmx-3LDA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Drace%2Bface%2Bspacer%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D533%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=335&vpy=151&dur=1622&hovh=223&hovw=226&tx=134&ty=116&page=3&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:47&biw=1366&bih=533



Den Spacer schiebe ich direkt auf die Kurbel, anstatt ihn unters Tretlager zu montieren - sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. September 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile eine Möglichkeit, einen Kinderanhänger ans Remedy (bei mir 2011er) dranzuhängen? Eine normale Weber-Kupplung passt an diesen Trek Schnellspanner nicht? Und für die Steckachse wohl auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Chucknorman (10. September 2011)

@JoeJackson
Ja der Spacer wird auf der Zahnkranzseite auf die Achse geschoben.


----------



## talasfan (10. September 2011)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile eine Möglichkeit, einen Kinderanhänger ans Remedy (bei mir 2011er) dranzuhängen? Eine normale Weber-Kupplung passt an diesen Trek Schnellspanner nicht? Und für die Steckachse wohl auch nicht, oder?


 
Hallo Stefan,

schau Dir doch mal mein Foto an. Die Weber-Kupplung paßt perfekt, wenn du eine entsprechende Scheibe in das Auge legst. Fahre das Remedy 9 seit Jahren damit.


----------



## JoeJackson (10. September 2011)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> @JoeJackson
> Ja der Spacer wird auf der Zahnkranzseite auf die Achse geschoben.



Super! Dann schau ich mal, ob den ein Händler vor Ort zufällig da hat. Zumindest zum Testen wäre das natürlich spitze.

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Freerideboy96 (10. September 2011)

hi leute 
falls jemand ein Remedy zu verkaufen hat, könnte er mal in meinem thread: "suche trek remedy 18,5" "vorbeischaun 
danke im vorhinein


sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (16. September 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

hab gerade ein 2010er Remedy im Blick. Ist das Topmodel 9.9, neu und fÃ¼r 3600â¬ zu haben. GrÃ¶Ãe wÃ¼rde passen. 
Preis geht denk ich in ordnung nur wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Carbon Rahmen? Nur fÃ¼r die Vetrine oder doch fÃ¼r den hÃ¤rteren AM einsatz ok. 
Oder doch lieber das Geld in ein 2011er 9.0 (Alu) bzw. 9.7er (Carbon) investieren? 

Unterscheiden sich die 2011er Rahmen deutlich vom 10er Model (abgesehen von der Steckachse hinten)?


Gruss
Stefan


----------



## mw01 (16. September 2011)

"Ich" würde von einem Carbon All Mountain-Enduro eher abraten. Außer man passt guuut aufs Bike auf und fährt keinen Gröberen Sachen. Der Rahmen einmal am Stein aufgeschlagen und ab zum Durchleuchten.

In dieser Kategorie find' ich Carbon zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht sinnvoll.
Vielleicht kommt ja mal ein Verbundwerkstoff der absolut problemlos auf Druckbelastungen von Außen reagiert.

Nimm's Alu. Ist nicht viel schwerer und bau dir stattdessen Top Komponenten aufs Rad.


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. September 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> hab gerade ein 2010er Remedy im Blick. Ist das Topmodel 9.9, neu und für 3600 zu haben. Größe würde passen.
> Preis geht denk ich in ordnung nur wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Carbon Rahmen? Nur für die Vetrine oder doch für den härteren AM einsatz ok.
> Oder doch lieber das Geld in ein 2011er 9.0 (Alu) bzw. 9.7er (Carbon) investieren?



auch ein ehemaliger Zetec Pro Fahrer, das waren noch Zeiten 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/30830


so oft, wie es mich schon mit meinem Remedy geschmissen hat, würde ich nie ein Carbon für den Einsatzzweck fahren wollen. Race, Touren o.k. Aber nicht beim härteren AM Einsatz, was ja laut Definition ja dann schon leichtes Enduro ist ;-)


----------



## Davrick (16. September 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab gerade ein 2010er Remedy im Blick. Ist das Topmodel 9.9, neu und fÃ¼r 3600â¬ zu haben. GrÃ¶Ãe wÃ¼rde passen.
> Preis geht denk ich in ordnung nur wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Carbon Rahmen? Nur fÃ¼r die Vetrine oder doch fÃ¼r den hÃ¤rteren AM einsatz ok.
> ...



Also ich fahr ein 9.8er und nehm das schon gut ran (StÃ¼rze inklusive). Geh auch ab und an in den Bikepark damit.

Generell meine Empfehlung: Wenn du Bedenken hast, dann kauf dir einen Alu Rahmen. Ich hatte keine Bedenken und hab es (bis jetzt) nicht bereut.


----------



## Sub-Zero (17. September 2011)

Gerade gesehen die 2012 Modelle stehen nun auf der Trek HP (mit UVP).
Das 9.0 ist deutlich billiger geworden (3499,-). Würd sagen von der Ausstattung hat es sich nicht so stark verschlechter.

+ DRCV Gabel mit Kashima BEschichtung / XTR statt XT Schaltwerk
k.a. RP3 statt RP23 / 
- LRS (Bontr. Elite statt DT1800) / XT-Bremse statt Elixir CR

Wäre in jedemfall ne ALternative (vielleicht kann man ja auch noch einen Rabatt beim Händler raushandel)

Zum Carbon-Rahmen: Kann man halt sehr schlecht einschätzen. Bisher hatte ich mit Stürzen kein Problem. ABer nen Risiko bei dem Einsatzspektrum bleibt immer.
Echt ne schwere Entscheidung. Wre halt ne Möglichkeit nen Bike aus einer Preisklasse zu bekommen die sonst völlig überzogen/ unrealistisch ist.

@__Stefan__
Das Zetec wird immer noch fleißig gefahren 
War 2001 mein erstes MTB. Läuft immer noch super (vorallem dank neuer R7)


----------



## Igetyou (17. September 2011)

Fahre auch das 9.8 2011.Mache damit alles.Von Tour bis Bikepark.Carbon hat aus meiner Sicht keine Nachteile.Als Werkstoffkundler habe ich mich ein wenig damit befasst.
P.S; Trek Karbonrahmen haben 40 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## mamo80 (17. September 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen die 2012 Modelle stehen nun auf der Trek HP (mit UVP).
> Das 9.0 ist deutlich billiger geworden (3499,-). Würd sagen von der Ausstattung hat es sich nicht so stark verschlechter.
> 
> + DRCV Gabel mit Kashima BEschichtung / XTR statt XT Schaltwerk
> ...



und du glaubst wirklich das is ein Minus?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (17. September 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> und du glaubst wirklich das is ein Minus?


also ich als jemand, der die Elixir jetzt schon ne weile fährt und bald wieder mal einschickt, hätte viel lieber eine XT!!! Kenne fast niemand mehr, der mit der Elixir längerfristig wirklich zufrieden ist. es kommen bei allen die Quadringe. meine sind jetzt zum zweiten mal fertig, und das nervt wirklich!


----------



## Sub-Zero (17. September 2011)

Umso besser, dann gibts fast mehr für weniger Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (17. September 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> also ich als jemand, der die Elixir jetzt schon ne weile fährt und bald wieder mal einschickt, hätte viel lieber eine XT!!! Kenne fast niemand mehr, der mit der Elixir längerfristig wirklich zufrieden ist. es kommen bei allen die Quadringe. meine sind jetzt zum zweiten mal fertig, und das nervt wirklich!



so is es! obwohl meine jez seit 2 wochen keine probs mehr gemacht hat! was is da los??? ...ruhe vor dem sturm?


----------



## Lindy R8 (17. September 2011)

also ich will euch ja nicht enttäuschen, aber ich fahre die Elixir an meinen zwei Bikes  ohne Probleme!!! Würde sie auch sofort wieder kaufen!


----------



## mw01 (17. September 2011)

Da bist du dann auch eine der wenigen davon!

Wenn sie nicht so verdammt gut in der Hand liegen würde, hätt ich sie schon längst um die Häuser geschmissen oder Verkauft.


----------



## krysheri (18. September 2011)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> also ich will euch ja nicht enttäuschen, aber ich fahre die Elixir an meinen zwei Bikes  ohne Probleme!!! Würde sie auch sofort wieder kaufen!


Dito hier 

PS: Seh grad der Remi 2012 hat innen bzw. durchgehende Züge


----------



## byronic (18. September 2011)

Hat sich jemand schon mal mit dem 2-fach Umwerfer von Sram beschäftigt? Der soll ja angeblich für 2-fach optimiert sein. Denn obwohl ich meinen XT Umwerfer top eingestellt habe, nerft mich ein bisschen, die mittleren Gänge hinten, da sie auf beiden Blättern vorne, denn noch am Umwerfer schleifen.


----------



## bansaiman (18. September 2011)

1 Juicy und 3 elixir bisher gefahren udn keine PRobleme gehabt 
Freunde zugegebenermaßenb schon  aber ich blieb davon verschont


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (18. September 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand schon mal mit dem 2-fach Umwerfer von Sram beschäftigt? Der soll ja angeblich für 2-fach optimiert sein. Denn obwohl ich meinen XT Umwerfer top eingestellt habe, nerft mich ein bisschen, die mittleren Gänge hinten, da sie auf beiden Blättern vorne, denn noch am Umwerfer schleifen.


Hast du den 771 Umwerfer? 

Bei mir war das Problem mit dem 9-fach XT Umwerfer, dass der von dem kleinem 22er Blatt auf das größere 36er Blatt einfach zu weit raus fuhr. Kurbel 9-fach ist ne 3-fach auf 2-fach mit Bash. Trigger sind sind XT SL-M770. Mit dem SLX 10-fach ist dagegen fast alles einwandfrei  Habe die Zugspannung am Trigger mit dem XT etwas verringert, dann ging es einigermaßen, aber wenn man wieder auf das kleine 22er schaltet, dann war der Zug nicht angespannt, total schlaff. Glaube der Umwerfer ist defekt.


----------



## byronic (18. September 2011)

Ahh, ne sorry, hab mich vertan, ich hab diesen Standart 10Fach SLX Umwerfer, der bei den Remedy 8 bei war. Nur mich interressiert, ob die 2fach Umwerfer einen optimierten Käffig haben?!


----------



## mamo80 (19. September 2011)

moin leute!

ich überleg mir ob ich mir mein remi fürs nächste jahr mit 1x10 aufbaue. hab aber aktuell 2x9. passt die 10fach kassette eigentlich auf einen 9fach freilauf? fährt hier jemand mit einer scheibe vorne? hätt mir gedacht 32 auf 36 sollt für die meisten strecken reichen. 

auf meinem hausberg hab ich so ca. 4km durchgehend 15% steigung auf schotter, da bin ich mit 32/34 immer raufgekommen. mit der aktuellen 36/34er übersetzung schaff ichs nit. grund fürs umrüsten ist dass ich die kleine scheibe fast nie brauch. und wenn bin ich mit schieben gleich schnell.


----------



## outfaced (19. September 2011)

Hi, 
brauche etwas Hilfe um die Geometriedaten von Remedy 2009 herauszufinden ...
Welches von den beiden ist für 2009?









Und mit was für ein Gabel wurde gemessen ... 32 oder 36 ... sprich A2C 515 oder 545


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. September 2011)

Ich würde sagen, das mit den steileren Daten ist von 2010 (150mm Gabel) 68/73° Lenk-/Sitzwinkel und das mit der flacheren Geo ist von 2009 wegen der 160mm Gabel mit 67/72° Lenk-/Sitzwinkel. 

Ich habe mein 2009er Remedy umgerüstet von 160er Lyrik auf 150er Revelation und das brachte 2cm niedrigere Einbauhöhe (1cm weniger Einbauhöhe und 1cm weniger Federweg).


----------



## outfaced (19. September 2011)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich habe mein 2009er Remedy umgerüstet von 160er Lyrik auf 150er Revelation und das brachte 2cm niedrigere Einbauhöhe (1cm weniger Einbauhöhe und 1cm weniger Federweg).



Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich auch fast 34cm. BB ... kommt das nicht ein Tük zu nah am Boden 
Sonst hab ich mehr oder weniger das gleiche vor, aber da lasse ich mich ein Headsetextender drehen um die es zu kompensieren.
Frage ist nun ob ich in der Headsetextender auch noch eine Winkelabflachung integriere, damit ich noch unter 67 komme. Mal sehen aber, wenn der Rahmen bei mir ist.


Andere Frage ... hat jemand Erfahrung mit DHX Air on Remedy gemacht. Lohnt sich der Umbau? 
Habe bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrung mit den kleinen Dämpfer (ohne Pigyback) und finde die ziemlich weit von dem Performance der großen. Hab deswegen sogar bei meinen jetzigen 130mm am Heck ein DHX drin.

p.s. ... habs gefunden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8541608&postcount=5394


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. September 2011)

outfaced schrieb:


> Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich auch fast 34cm. BB ... kommt das nicht ein Tük zu nah am Boden



manchmal ja, je nach Fahrweise...


----------



## umtreiber (19. September 2011)

Hallo,
bin 185 mit 89 SL.

bin das 2011 Remedy 18.5 und 19.5 probegefahren und jetzt unschlüssig welche grösse ich nehmen soll. einsatzbereich Allmountain, Enduro-touren.
ggf möchte ich ne Fox36 reinbauen.

Welchen Rahmen fahrt ihr bei ähnlicher Körpergrösse?

merci


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. September 2011)

Ich bin 173cm gross und fahre ein 19.5er


----------



## thegood (19. September 2011)

Fahre zurzeit 18.5 bei 181cm und finde den Rahmen sogar etwas zu klein - fahre aber auch einen 50mm Vorbau.

Bei deiner Größe sollte dir 19.5 mit kurzem Vorbau auf jeden Fall mehr taugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (19. September 2011)

outfaced schrieb:


> Hi,
> brauche etwas Hilfe um die Geometriedaten von Remedy 2009 herauszufinden ...



Das ist defenitiv von 2009. Zum einen am flacheren Lenkwinkel zu erkennen und zum anderen weil es 2009 noch keinen 18,5" Rahmen gab


----------



## mamo80 (19. September 2011)

@umtreiber - auf jeden fall das 19,5er! selbst das wird bei 89 schrittlänge eher auf der kleinen seite sein.

fahr auch das 19,5 bei 87cm schrittlänge und der sattel is schon recht weit ausgefahren.


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. September 2011)

Die neuen 2012er Modelle bekommen je eine Doppelkammer Gabel (DRCV).
Man kann aber nirgends lesen ob die Gabeln absenkbar bleiben. Gibts infos dazu?

Zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich das keine Verstelung damit möglich ist, aber vielleicht weiss jemand mehr.


----------



## krysheri (19. September 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Ahh, ne sorry, hab mich vertan, ich hab diesen Standart 10Fach SLX Umwerfer, der bei den Remedy 8 bei war. Nur mich interressiert, ob die 2fach Umwerfer einen optimierten Käffig haben?!


Soll ja laut Shimano. Ob ist wirklich was taugt, kann ich dir demnächst sagen.



remedy80 schrieb:


> ich überleg mir ob ich mir mein remi fürs nächste jahr mit 1x10 aufbaue.  hab aber aktuell 2x9. passt die 10fach kassette eigentlich auf einen  9fach freilauf? fährt hier jemand mit einer scheibe vorne? hätt mir  gedacht 32 auf 36 sollt für die meisten strecken reichen.


Natürlich passt die.



Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Die neuen 2012er Modelle bekommen je eine Doppelkammer Gabel (DRCV).
> Man kann aber nirgends lesen ob die Gabeln absenkbar bleiben. Gibts infos dazu?


Sind alles Float Gabel und somit nicht absenkbar


----------



## jazz777 (19. September 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Die neuen 2012er Modelle bekommen je eine Doppelkammer Gabel (DRCV).
> Man kann aber nirgends lesen ob die Gabeln absenkbar bleiben. Gibts infos dazu?
> 
> Zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich das keine Verstelung damit möglich ist, aber vielleicht weiss jemand mehr.



Ne, da ist nix mehr absenkbar. Siehe http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bike...es/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/remedy_8_e

Nach rechts geht's weiter mit Remedy 7, nach links mit R9 etc ...


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. September 2011)

krysheri schrieb:


> Sind alles Float Gabel und somit nicht absenkbar



Hab ich auch grad nochmal nachgeschaut. Damit hat sich die 12er Version für mich disqualifiziert. Echt schade. 
(und ja die Absenkung benutze ich bisher regelmäßig an meinem Glide mit Talas)


----------



## Chucknorman (19. September 2011)

Hey, wenn jemand seine Float gegen meine neuwertige Talas tauschen will, soll er sich melden. Brauch die Absenkung nicht.

Was fahrt ihr für verstellbare Sattelstützen im Remedy ? 
Was für einen Durchmesser brauch ich beim Remedy? Wie habt ihr die Züge verlegt?


----------



## matzewaidelich (19. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe eine 32 float mit 150 mm, an meinem Trek Remedy 7, Modell 2010.
Gabel wie neu, keine Gebrauchspuren , nichts! Farbe Schwarz.
Was für eine hast du? Und wie würde der Tausch aussehen?
Bitte um Antwort
Gruß


----------



## outfaced (19. September 2011)

Hauptproblem der Stock-Gabel ... egal ob Float oder Talas ist das fehlende C ... aka compression. Verstehe echt nicht wie die Absenkung so wichtig sein kann und keiner meckert über die fehlende Verstellmöglichkeit der Druckstufe.
Der Lockout taugt sowieso nichts, da Gate zu stark ist.

Eigentlich nur deswegen habe ich nur das Rahmen gesucht und kein ganzes Bike. Bin auch momentan glücklicher Besitzer von FLOAT RLC  Absenkung hab ich nie gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (20. September 2011)

Bei entsprechender Investition bekommt man schon auch die RLC Versionen (bei den 2012er ab 9.0 bzw. 9.8). Aber das ist ja bei fast allen Herstellern so. (Wär natürlich ein Traum wenn auch Highspeed Compression mal einstellbar wäre)

Auf Lockout kann ich auch verzichten aber eine Absenkung ist Pflicht. Brauch ich immer auf meiner Hausrunde.


----------



## Igetyou (20. September 2011)

outfaced schrieb:


> Hauptproblem der Stock-Gabel ... egal ob Float oder Talas ist das fehlende C ... aka compression. Verstehe echt nicht wie die Absenkung so wichtig sein kann und keiner meckert über die fehlende Verstellmöglichkeit der Druckstufe.
> Der Lockout taugt sowieso nichts, da Gate zu stark ist.
> 
> Eigentlich nur deswegen habe ich nur das Rahmen gesucht und kein ganzes Bike. Bin auch momentan glücklicher Besitzer von FLOAT RLC  Absenkung hab ich nie gebraucht.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Habe an meinem Remedy eine Talas 32 RL drin.Das fehlende C stört mich schon.Hätte lieber das C anstatt der Talas Funktion.


----------



## Sub-Zero (20. September 2011)

Welche LowSpeed Dämpfung hat die RL im vergleich zur RLC (minimale / maximale Dämpfung oder wieweit dazwischen)?
Ich hab i.d.R. 5von8 Klicks (von max. Dämfung aus) bei meiner RLC. Also eher geringere Dämpfung.

Wäre die RL dann gegenüber der RLC mit 5 Klicks (Fox Zählweise von max. Dämpfung aus) unter oder Überdämpft?
Könnte man das mit einem anderen Dämpfungsöl ausgleichen?


----------



## byronic (21. September 2011)

Wie ich grad gemerkt habe, ist mein Bonträger Reifen an der Flanke eingerissen, bzw verzzogen, soo dass man leicht die Nähte/Fassern sieht.
Daher habe ich auch eine Wulst beim Fahren. Daher muss jetzt auch ein neuer Reifen her. Welchen würdet ihr für hinten empfehlen???


----------



## outfaced (21. September 2011)

Ich glaube Thema (AM/Enduro)Reifen kann mindestens noch 229 Seiten lang sein und da kriegst Du immer noch keine eindeutige Empfehlung 

@Sub-Zero: 5 Kliks ist ungefähr in der Mitte (bissel drunter auf der weichen Seite) und sollte für die meisten passen. Ich fahre es grundsätzlich immer voll offen, und nur bei sehr langsame und technische Passagen voll zu. Einstellbereich ist typisch FOX nicht riesig, aber den unterschied zwischen max. und min. merkt man schon.


----------



## psychoo2 (21. September 2011)

Ich hätte noch einen Maxxis Ardent und einen Maxxis Advantage in der 2.4er Version rumliegen. Die Reifen sind ca. 250 km gelaufen und in einem 1a Zustand....Falls Dir die taugen würden schick einfach ne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (21. September 2011)

PN müstest du haben.



psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen Maxxis Ardent und einen Maxxis Advantage in der 2.4er Version rumliegen. Die Reifen sind ca. 250 km gelaufen und in einem 1a Zustand....Falls Dir die taugen würden schick einfach ne PN.


----------



## Chucknorman (21. September 2011)

Was für ein Durchmesser muss die Sattelstuetze beim Remedy haben?


----------



## mamo80 (21. September 2011)

31,6


----------



## bansaiman (21. September 2011)

Habe jetzt mein Remey 7 2011 (für 1599  ^^)

Als ich den LRS rausnahm, um ihn gegen meinen zu wechseln, fiel mir auf, dass der Verbaute nur eine Schnellspannachse hat, obwohl das Remedy aber doch eigentlich auch X12 besitzt. Jetzt ist in dem mir mitgegebenen Päckchen aber kein Adapter, also der für die Achsaufnahme am Rahmen . . . 
muss ich den zusätzlich kaufen oder sollte der dabei sein? Denn dann muss ich dem Händler mal auf die Füße treten ;-)

Links habe ich shcon gemerkt,d ass man diesen Gewindeeinsatz, wo der Schenllspanner durchkommt, entfernen kann aber rechts, muss man wohl das Schaltauge tauschen, oder? UNd vermutlich muss ich mir die X12 Achse selbst zulegen . . . ODER?


----------



## byronic (21. September 2011)

Genau das würd mich auch interressieren, was das alles zusammen Preislich ausmacht, wenn mann auf die andere Achse umbauen will.


----------



## Chucknorman (21. September 2011)

Bei mir hieÃ es 90â¬ fÃ¼r das UmrÃ¼stkit.


----------



## talasfan (22. September 2011)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Bei mir hieß es 90 für das Umrüstkit.


 
Hallo,
was für ein Umrüstkit ?
Umrüsten von Schnellspanner auf Räder mit feste Achse mit 10x1mm Durchmesser gem DIN 13 Bl.1 ?
Wo gibt es das ?

Gruss
Talasfan


----------



## krysheri (22. September 2011)

Die Umrüstachse ist nur ab Remi9 aufwärts dabei, ansonsten muss man die zusätzlich ordnen oder raushandeln. 
Dexter Artiekl-Nr.: W301798, W301803, W301804 und W301805


----------



## mamo80 (22. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

hätt ein neues schaltauge abzugeben, funzt bis zum 2010er Modell.

schen gruaß!


----------



## talasfan (22. September 2011)

krysheri schrieb:


> Die Umrüstachse ist nur ab Remi9 aufwärts dabei, ansonsten muss man die zusätzlich ordnen oder raushandeln.
> Dexter Artiekl-Nr.: W301798, W301803, W301804 und W301805


 
Wer oder was ist Dexter ?
Kann nichts über die Koogel finden.
Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit 12mm Achsen Standard-zu verbauen ?
Welche Adaper oder Schreiben sind dann für die Lager außen notwendig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terja (22. September 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Fox Float Gabeln die in den aktuellen 2012er Remedys verbaut werden .
Warum gibts keine Talas Funktion mehr?
Werd mir warscheinlich das neue Remedy bestellen da das Bike für mich 
momentan das beste Konzept bietet,nur die Gabel da weis ich nicht ob ich die nicht tauschen soll.


----------



## Chucknorman (22. September 2011)

Laut Aussage meines HÃ¤ndlers, kostet das UmrÃ¼stkit von Schnellspanner auf X12 90â¬. ErhÃ¤ltlich sein, sollte es bei jedem HÃ¤ndler, der auch Trek fÃ¼hrt. Wenns schnell gehen soll, wÃ¼rd ich mal bei einem Concopet Store nachfragen, ob die so Zeug vorrÃ¤tig haben.


----------



## mw01 (22. September 2011)

Terja schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Fox Float Gabeln die in den aktuellen 2012er Remedys verbaut werden .
> Warum gibts keine Talas Funktion mehr?
> Werd mir warscheinlich das neue Remedy bestellen da das Bike für mich
> momentan das beste Konzept bietet,nur die Gabel da weis ich nicht ob ich die nicht tauschen soll.



Keine Talas, weil DRCV. 

Talas braucht man m.M. beim Remedy nicht wirklich. 
Hab zur Zeit eine 36er Talas im meinem Remedy, werd die aber gegen eine Float austauschen.
Hab z.B. die Absenkfunktion der Talas nicht einmal auf unserer heurigen Transalp benutzt, obwohl Anstiege >30% dabei waren.


----------



## Terja (22. September 2011)

mw01 schrieb:


> Keine Talas, weil DRCV.
> 
> Talas braucht man m.M. beim Remedy nicht wirklich.
> Hab zur Zeit eine 36er Talas im meinem Remedy, werd die aber gegen eine Float austauschen.
> Hab z.B. die Absenkfunktion der Talas nicht einmal auf unserer heurigen Transalp benutzt, obwohl Anstiege >30% dabei waren.



O.K. das wäre genau die Gabel die ich eingebaut hätte "Fox 36 Talas" .
Fahre momentan ne Pike (95-145) und fahr die auch seltenst ein ,eben nur bei langen Anstiegen ,und da macht das schon was aus (muss jetzt schätzen aber bestimmt 2% Änderung des Sitz und Lenkwinkels).


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. September 2011)

Hätten die eine Talas anstelle der Float mit DRCV drin gelassen, würde ich das 12er sofort bestellen (fand das traveln bis her schon nützlich). 
In der Vororder würde mir mein Händler auf das 9.0er 15,7% Rabatt geben und wär im Okt da. Das 2011er Modell bei Fun-Corner wäre da nur 150 billiger.

Schwere Entscheidung, irgendwie möcht ich ein Remedy haben kann mich aber nicht entscheiden welches. Die Farbe vom 11er 9.0 ist halt auch nicht gerade der hit. Zwar hab ich auch das 11er 8.0 von dem Händler für 2250 angeboten bekommen aber mit anderem LRS, XT-Kurbel, XT Kassete, neuem Lenker hat man zwar den gleichen Preis und das Gewicht vom 9.0er bzw. liegt evtl sogar knapp drunter aber das 9.0 liegt Ausstattungsmäßig immer noch deutlich vorn. 
*sorry, ist vielzuviel OT*

Was dürfte das 2012er Remedy 9.0 in 17,5 wiegen? Mein Händler hat was von 13,1kg gemeint. Das 2011 lag ja bei so 12,9kg. 
Bin schließlich viel zu schmächtig um nen  schweres bike ewig steile Rampen raufzutreten


----------



## bansaiman (23. September 2011)

krysheri schrieb:


> Die Umrüstachse ist nur ab Remi9 aufwärts dabei, ansonsten muss man die zusätzlich ordnen oder raushandeln.
> Dexter Artiekl-Nr.: W301798, W301803, W301804 und W301805





HI,

alsod das mti der Achse wir dowhl stimmen.

ABER das Umrüstkit am Rahmen -also die Inlays solltet ihr alle (auch mit dem Remedy 7)- beim KAuzf bekommen haben.
HAbe bei Trke nachgefragt und gestern dann von meinem Händler die Inlays mit Lager ncoh bekommen, umsonst!
Beim 7er bekommt man das für X12 dazu, bei den anderen Remedys noch den Adapter für Schnellspanner ;-)
Wer diese Stück beim Remedy Kauf also nicht bekommen hat, mal ganz schnell beim Händler mit Rechnung an die Tür klopfen ;-)

Wenn man genau diese Achse brauchen sollte, werde ich die bei meinem Händler, wo ich das Rad gekafut ahbe bestellen, da bekomme ich die wesentlich billiger  wahrschienlich 2/3 des Preises.

Muss man eigentlich diese spzielle X12 Achse von Trek nehmen oder geht da jede X12 von Rock Shox?


----------



## bansaiman (23. September 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Hätten die eine Talas anstelle der Float mit auch nicht gerade der hit. Zwar hab ich auch das 11er 8.0 von dem Händler für 2250 angeboten bekommen aber mit anderem LRS, XT-Kurbel, XT Kassete, neuem Lenker hat man zwar den gleichen Preis und das Gewicht vom 9.0er bzw. liegt evtl sogar knapp drunter aber das 9.0 liegt Ausstattungsmäßig immer noch deutlich vorn.
> *sorry, ist vielzuviel OT*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. September 2011)

Also bei 2399 bräuchte ich nicht mehr lang überlegen 
Leider nur interessant wenn er das Bike auch verschickt.

Wenn jemand noch Händler auf dem Weg von Heilbronn (über Stuttgart / Ulm) ins Allgäu kennt der ein 9.0er zu änlichem Preis hat bitte sagen.

Jetzt ruf ich erstmal bei dem XXL an...

Udate: Bike wird versendet --> gerade gekauft


----------



## Terja (23. September 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Also bei 2399 bräuchte ich nicht mehr lang überlegen
> Leider nur interessant wenn er das Bike auch verschickt.
> 
> Wenn jemand noch Händler auf dem Weg von Heilbronn (über Stuttgart / Ulm) ins Allgäu kennt der ein 9.0er zu änlichem Preis hat bitte sagen.
> ...




Hast du jetzt das 2011er Remedy 9 gekauft ?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch ,super Preis ,tolles Bike .
Mal schauen was ich jetzt mache ,hab ja noch ungefähr die gleiche Entscheidungsproblematik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (23. September 2011)

Terja schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt das 2011er Remedy 9 gekauft ?
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch ,super Preis ,tolles Bike .
> Mal schauen was ich jetzt mache ,hab ja noch ungefähr die gleiche Entscheidungsproblematik.





ja, er hat das 2011er ;-)
Das Carbon Modell bieten die übrigens für 2500 oder 2600 an, eines von beidem jedenfalls


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. September 2011)

Die Aussage vom Verkäufer war das se diese Bikes günstig als Restposten gekauft haben. Daher der Rabatt.
Hoffe das Ding wir bis nächste Woche Fr geliefert *freu*

@Terja: Das 9.0 kommt bei dir nicht in Frage oder? Sonst würd ich mal in Bonn anrufen ob die es auch in deiner Größe dahaben


----------



## santo77 (23. September 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ja, er hat das 2011er ;-)
> Das Carbon Modell bieten die übrigens für 2500 oder 2600 an, eines von beidem jedenfalls



jetzt ist ja leider wochenende
weißt du zufällig ob es noch ein remedy 7 in 19.5 zu deinem preis gibt?


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. September 2011)

Ruf doch einfach morgen früh mal an. Öffnungszeiten Sa 10-19 Uhr
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/filialen/bonn-sankt-augustin/


----------



## santo77 (23. September 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Ruf doch einfach morgen früh mal an. Öffnungszeiten Sa 10-19 Uhr
> http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/filialen/bonn-sankt-augustin/



stimmt, hab ich nicht gesehen, danke
gratulation zu deinem remedy - superbike zu einem superpreis


----------



## Terja (23. September 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Die Aussage vom Verkäufer war das se diese Bikes günstig als Restposten gekauft haben. Daher der Rabatt.
> Hoffe das Ding wir bis nächste Woche Fr geliefert *freu*
> 
> @Terja: Das 9.0 kommt bei dir nicht in Frage oder? Sonst würd ich mal in Bonn anrufen ob die es auch in deiner Größe dahaben



Ich denke das kein Weg daran vorbeiführt aber werd wohl das neu 2012er nehmen (neue XT incl. Bremsen,XTR Schaltwerk,67er Winkel und verstellbar, hinten auch Steckachse,Farbe vom Rahmen,Steinschlagschutz am Unterrohr,Reverb kompatibel ,bessere Zugverlegung).
Werd wohl die Gabel ohne Talas dann so belassen ,muss ich aber noch überschlafen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talasfan (23. September 2011)

Terja schrieb:


> muss ich aber noch überschlafen .


 

Würd ich auch. Die Fox 160 mit Talas ist jedenfalls super.


----------



## krysheri (23. September 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> alsod das mti der Achse wir dowhl stimmen.
> 
> ...


Hej danke  Sind zwar "nur" ~25â¬ aber trotzdem.



> Wenn man genau diese Achse brauchen sollte, werde ich die bei meinem HÃ¤ndler, wo ich das Rad gekafut ahbe bestellen, da bekomme ich die wesentlich billiger  wahrschienlich 2/3 des Preises.
> 
> Muss man eigentlich diese spzielle X12 Achse von Trek nehmen oder geht da jede X12 von Rock Shox?


Also ich glaube die "spezielle" X12 Achse von Trek ist von Rock Shox und zwar:






. Jedenfalls habe ich diese bekommen.


----------



## mamo80 (24. September 2011)

ja die war bei mir auch dabei.

zum absenkungsthema: es is halt eine gewöhnungssache. ich fahr seit 4 jahren ohne absenkung mit der lyrik und komm auch im steilen Gelände gut damit zurecht. hätt ich aber von anfang an eine absenkung gehabt würd ich sie wohl auch in zukunft nicht missen wollen.


----------



## xLlynchx (24. September 2011)

Servus: Ich habe ein gutes Angebot über ein Trek Remedy (2011) erhalten.
Der LAden liegt gut 5h von mir enfernt und ich bin leider noch keine Remedy Probegefahren. Welche Gr. empfehlt ihr mir? Bin ca. 182cm groß bei 76kg Gewicht.

Fetten Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## byronic (24. September 2011)

Sagt mal, was mir schon an meinen alten Bontrager Reifen aufgefallen ist, dass sie nicht gearde aufgezogen waren, sprich an einer Seite kam der Rand weiter raus als auf  der anderen, und somit ist auch ein Reifen dann gerissen an der Flanke. Ebenfalls lief der Reifen dann auch ebenfalls wie ein Ei. Jetzt habe ich neue Reifen und wollte sie gleich aufsetzen, doch hier ist genau das gliche Problem. Woran kann das liegen? Falscher Schlauch etc??? Oder was mach ich falsch???


----------



## BePe (24. September 2011)

Hallo,
also um auch mal wieder was zur Größe zu sagen.
Ich bin   181cm mit ner Schritlänge von 86cm und fahre ein Remedy 9 (2011) in 18.5.

Erst dachte erst das es zu klein wäre aber jetzt nach ca. 10 Touren bin ich total glücklich mit der Größe.

Ich habe die Sattelhöhe auf 77cm und vorne einen Spacer unterm Vorbau.

Ich bin jetzt einige Touen im Vinschgau gefahren z.b.  auf das Stilfser Joch hoch gekurbelt und den Goldseeweg runter oder den 4er Trail runter gebretttert.
Nun bin mir sicher das es für MICH die Perfekte Größe sowohl für den Uphill als auch für den Downhill ist.


----------



## Rischar (24. September 2011)

Wie immer: Geschmackssache 
Ich bin 1,83 Meter groß und kommt mit 17,5" perfekt klar. 
Vielleicht findest du ja einen Laden mit Remedys oder andere Remedy-Fahrer in deiner Nähe, bei denen du Probe-fahren könntest...


----------



## byronic (24. September 2011)

So, hab den Spühlmittel Trick am reifen angewendet, alles bestens jetzt! Dachte schon meine Tour heute sei gestorben! ;>


----------



## Rischar (24. September 2011)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Reifenbreite:
Würden Maxxis High Roller in 2,5 Breite hinten reinpassen?


----------



## krysheri (24. September 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Reifenbreite:
> Würden Maxxis High Roller in 2,5 Breite hinten reinpassen?


locker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (24. September 2011)

Aber hallo, da passen sogar 2,5er Muddy Marry LKW-Reifen 

Edit: Sorry, hab mich vertan. Hatte doch nur den 2.35er MM montiert.


----------



## Rischar (25. September 2011)

Ne. Muddy Marry passen nicht rein! 
Das habe ich selber ausprobiert. 
Ich habe mal welche ausgezogen. Klar, beim Geradeaus-Rollen laufen sie problemlos, aber bei fast jeder Kurve haben sie am Rahmen geschliffen...


----------



## bansaiman (25. September 2011)

santo77 schrieb:


> stimmt, hab ich nicht gesehen, danke
> gratulation zu deinem remedy - superbike zu einem superpreis




HI,

musst ech tfragen wegen des R7? Meins war 42cm laos 17,5 und hat 1599  gekostet 
Stelle Bilder rein, wenn ich die X12 Acshe hbe udn somit alle meine Teile montiert sind. Wir deins chcieks Rad, also noch schicker als ohnehin schon ;-)


----------



## krysheri (25. September 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ne. Muddy Marry passen nicht rein!
> Das habe ich selber ausprobiert.
> Ich habe mal welche ausgezogen. Klar, beim Geradeaus-Rollen laufen sie problemlos, aber bei fast jeder Kurve haben sie am Rahmen geschliffen...


Auf welcher Felge/Speichen/Nabe Kombi?


----------



## Rischar (25. September 2011)

Auf Mavic Deetraks. 
Die sind schon relativ breit... Aber ich würde behaupten, dass Muddy Marrys in 2,5 auf jeder Felge schleifen.


----------



## Chucknorman (25. September 2011)

Wer montiert auch Muddy Marrys in 2,5 in einem Enduro und das auch noch hinten? 
Die wuerde ich nichtmals aufm Downhiller fahren.


----------



## BigHit66 (25. September 2011)

Mein Kumpel fährt den 2,5er Muddy Mary vorne auf der original Bontrager Felge (2010er Remedy) - geht gerade noch so.


----------



## Rischar (25. September 2011)

also am Vorderrad? (das passt natürlich. habe ich auch lange gemacht. aber es geht um die Breite am Hinterbau...)


----------



## Arthur27 (26. September 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ne. Muddy Marry passen nicht rein!
> Das habe ich selber ausprobiert.
> Ich habe mal welche ausgezogen. Klar, beim Geradeaus-Rollen laufen sie problemlos, aber bei fast jeder Kurve haben sie am Rahmen geschliffen...



Hab gestern Abend noch in den alten Daten gestöbert, war tatsächlich nur ein 2.35er den ich testweise am HR hatte. War auf einer DT 1750er Felge montiert und passte wunderbar.
Sorry, hatte es wohl falsch in Erinnerung 
Momentan fahr ich einen 2.4 Ardent, der auch locker reingeht und selbst in Anliegern nicht streift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (26. September 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Momentan fahr ich einen 2.4 Ardent, der auch locker reingeht und selbst in Anliegern nicht streift.


... aber leider haufenweise Steine aufglaubt am anfang und an den hinterbaustreben hoch zieht. 
2.5 Maxxis ist i.d.R. immer schmaler als Schwalbe.


----------



## xLlynchx (26. September 2011)

Bevor ich mir Ã¼ber die interessante Reifenfrage gedanken machen brauche ich erstmal eine Remedy 

Was wÃ¼rdet Ihr kaufen?: 
- Remedy 8 (2011) fÃ¼r 2290â¬
- Remedy 9 (2011) fÃ¼r 2799â¬
- Remedy 9.7 (2011) fÃ¼r 2599â¬

Keep`on Rollin...


----------



## Sub-Zero (26. September 2011)

Ich bin bansaiman's Tip gefolgt hab mir beim Fahrrad XXL Feld (Bonn) das 9.0 fÃ¼r 2399â¬ bestellt. 
Ruf doch einfach mal an und frag ob se noch eins in deiner GrÃ¶Ãe haben.
(bei dem Preis hab ich mich inerhalb einer Minute entschieden)  ;-)


----------



## herzogf (27. September 2011)

Moin zusammen,
habe vor, mir einen DHX Air in mein 2009 Remedy einzubauen, da der RP platt ist. Muss ich da auf etwas bestimmtes achten?
Besten Dank!
Flo


----------



## anda (28. September 2011)




----------



## Lindy R8 (28. September 2011)

Sehr hübsch, wenn es sich auch noch so gut fährt wies aussieht ist alles top!!! 

Nur deine Bike Angabe musst noch aktualisieren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anda (28. September 2011)

OK!


----------



## JoeJackson (29. September 2011)

Hi ... kann mir jemand Auskunft über das Rahmengewicht (Alu) der 2010er Remedys geben?

Grüße


----------



## EL_BOB (29. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Hi ... kann mir jemand Auskunft über das Rahmengewicht (Alu) der 2010er Remedys geben?
> 
> Grüße



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2865

ungefähr in der Mitte lesen...


----------



## Rischar (1. Oktober 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> ... aber leider haufenweise Steine aufglaubt am anfang und an den hinterbaustreben hoch zieht.
> 2.5 Maxxis ist i.d.R. immer schmaler als Schwalbe.



Ja, Schwalbe ist, bei selbem Maß (auf dem Papier), um einiges breiter als Maxxis.

Also passen hinten 2,5 High Roller, oder nicht?


----------



## krysheri (1. Oktober 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ja, Schwalbe ist, bei selbem Maß (auf dem Papier), um einiges breiter als Maxxis.
> 
> Also passen hinten 2,5 High Roller, oder nicht?


Passen.


----------



## Rischar (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke, krysheri! 
Ich kannte diese Seite gar nicht. Echt gut!

Schon interessant, wie die wahren Maße von den Herstellerbezeichungen abweichen. (Muddy Marry ist 7mm breiter als Highroller. Beide in der 2,5er Version)


----------



## agnes (1. Oktober 2011)

ich mache nächste woche eine probefahrt mit dem 8er von 2011. bin mal gespannt. hätte aber gerne die carbon version. leider haben sie die nicht als auslaufmodell. das einzigste nach dem kauf kommt eine 160float dran.


----------



## Chucknorman (3. Oktober 2011)

So, hier mal mein Remedy...


----------



## Wayne70 (4. Oktober 2011)

Moin.
Ich.
Größe: 1,70cm
Schritt: 78/79cm
Gewicht: 68kg
Stil: Marathon, Touren, Freeride (inkl. DH / kleine Drops)
suche gerade ein gebrauchtes 2009 / 2010 u.a. wg.
der absenkbaren Gabel als Ergänzung zum Race Fully.

welche Rahmengröße, 15,5 oder 17,5.
was bedeutet virtuell? lese ich hier immer mal.

Habt ihr Tipps? Komme zu keiner Entscheidung (ohne Probefahrt).
Ich hätte eine Tendenz, aber bei der Publikumsabstimmung soll man
damit ja nicht rausrücken 

Danke und Gruß Wayne


----------



## noBrain-noPain (4. Oktober 2011)

So Servus, 
hier mal wieder Bilder vom Remedy in Action: 











macht Einfach nen rießen Spaß das Ding.

Ach genau, für die Abstimmung:
ich hab ein 2010er in 19.5 (virtual) bin ca. 1,83 groß. und ich mags. Fahr damit von richtig krassen Touren in den Alpen über Gardasee bis Bikepark alles. 
Vitual bedeutet, dass das die Größe ist, der dieses Rad, verglichen mit anderen Fahrrädern, laut Trek,  entspricht. Actual ist die gemessene Größe, also sprich von mitte Tretlager bis ende Sattelrohr. bei mir 18.5 zoll.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (5. Oktober 2011)

nobrain,
wo ist das? gute bilder


----------



## EL_BOB (5. Oktober 2011)

Bikepark Osternohe, oder?


----------



## Wayne70 (5. Oktober 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> So Servus,
> hier mal wieder Bilder vom Remedy in Action:
> 
> 
> ...



sieht sehr fein aus. Gibt´s noch mehr Größentipps, bei 1,70cm. Irgendwie ist ja alles dabei nur nicht ca. 1,70 . Wenn ich S (15,5) nehme muß ich vielleicht einen längeren Vorbau ranmachen (was ich wg. Lenkgefühl eigentlich nicht möchte) wenn es M wird streckt es micht vielleicht mehr aber bergab geht´s nicht so gut. Hhhm ??? Und eigentlich frage ich mich langsam ob ich mein 10kg Fully noch brauche wenn das Remedy doch bergauf auch ganz gut geht. Ich glaube ich hätte letzte WE nicht nach Winterberg fahren sollen


----------



## Rischar (5. Oktober 2011)

Okay, ich war dieses Jahr nicht in Osternohe... das erklärt's 

Ich fahre 17,5 und bin 1,83m groß. Die Größe passt perfekt für mich. Aber das ist halt Geschmackssache...


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute !

Würde eventuell auf mein Trek Remedy 8 (Jahrgang 2011 Rahmengröße 17,5) gerne eine 36 Talas schrauben.

Jetzt meine Frage !!
Auf was muss ich hier achten ? Schaftlänge und Art des Schafts.
Gibt es sonst noch etwas was zu beachten ist ?

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Arthur27 (5. Oktober 2011)

@ Wayne70:

Ich fahre bei 175cm Körpergröße und ca. 81 cm Schrittlänge ein 17,5" Rahmen und finde dass er nicht kleiner sein sollte !
Ich denke dass die Kombination "großer Rahmen + kurzer Vorbau" deutlich mehr Sinn macht als "kleiner Rahmen und langer Vorbau". Ein langer Vorbau ist zwar gut im Uphill, hat aber m.M. nach nix an einem Bike mit 150mm Federweg verloren 
Nachteil eines langen Vorbaus ist, dass das Fahrverhalten deutlich indirekter wird.
Da das Remedy eh eher kurz geraten ist, würde ich dir zum 17,5" Rahmen raten.

Wenn du ausserdem dein Remedy auch im Freeride bewegst, solltest du dein leichteres Bike behalten. Meine Remedy wiegt im Endurotrimm komplett mit Coil und dicken Reifen ca 15,2 kg. Das merkt man dann schon bergauf


----------



## Sub-Zero (5. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir (1,70m) das 17,5" bestelt. 
Von den Geometriedaten ist das Rem etwas größer als mein aktuelles Stevens in 18", fühlt sich beim draufsitzen aber fast eher nen tick kleiner an. Das 15,5er wär mir daher persönlich zu klein. Wobei ich das 15,5er bzw.  18,5 aber garnicht mehr ausprobiert habe. 
Allerdings hatte ich das 2010er Modell in 17,5" letztes Jahr mal fürn paar Tage in Moab ausgeliehen und bin damit super zurecht gekommen. Von daher hab ich wegen der Größe garnicht lange rumüberlegt 


Hoffe mein Remedy wird bald geliefert. Die Pfeifen beim Händler haben den Versand voll verpennt


----------



## byronic (5. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal, ich würde eventuell gerne an mein Remedy ne 160er Gabel verbauen. Wäre dann wahrscheinlich ne Lyrik. Wie schaut dass, eigentlich mit den Vergleich der beiden Gabel aus??? Würdet ihr sagen die Lyrik ist vom Ansprechverhalten, gegenüber der Fox 32 Talas RL, besser? Oder nehmen sich die beiden Gabeln nichts???


----------



## Arthur27 (5. Oktober 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Würde eventuell auf mein Trek Remedy 8 (Jahrgang 2011 Rahmengröße 17,5) gerne eine 36 Talas schrauben.
> 
> ...



Die Schaftlänge ist abhängig von Rahmengrösse, verbautem Lager und Höhe des Vorbaus. Am besten du misst an deiner jetzigen Gabel die Schaftlänge aus, dann weisst du genau was du brauchst und bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Bei der Art des Schaftes musst du darauf achten dass es ein "Tapered" Schaft ist, also unten 1,5 Zoll und oben 1 1/8 Zoll.
Es ist auch möglich ein durchgehenden 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft zu verwenden, dann brauchst du aber einen anderen Steuersatz !

Ausserdem müsste bei dir noch eine 32er Fox mit 150mm verbaut sein, oder ? Diese hat soweit ich weiß einen Achsdurchmesser von 15mm, die 36er Fox aber 20mm. Also brauchst du wohl auch eine neue Vorderradnabe bzw. gleich ein ganzes Laufrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (6. Oktober 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Die Schaftlänge ist abhängig von Rahmengrösse, verbautem Lager und Höhe des Vorbaus. Am besten du misst an deiner jetzigen Gabel die Schaftlänge aus, dann weisst du genau was du brauchst und bist du auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Bei der Art des Schaftes musst du darauf achten dass es ein "Tapered" Schaft ist, also unten 1,5 Zoll und oben 1 1/8 Zoll.
> Es ist auch möglich ein durchgehenden 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft zu verwenden, dann brauchst du aber einen anderen Steuersatz !
> ...


 
Super ! Das war genau die Info die ich brauchte. 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Wayne70 (6. Oktober 2011)

@Sub-zero
@chef #27

Danke für´s Feedback. Dann halt ich mal nach ´nem 17,5er Ausschau. Ideen für gute Händler? Mein 10kg Fully darf dann bleiben - aber das HT muss als Winterradl dann dran glauben 

Wayne


----------



## psychoo2 (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin 1.76 cm und 1a mit meinem 17.5er zufrieden !

Geht sowohl auf Touren als auch im Park.


----------



## Sub-Zero (6. Oktober 2011)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Ideen für gute Händler?




Hab mir vor 2 Wochen das 2011er 9.0 für 2399 beim Feld (Fahrrad XXL) in Bonn bestellt. Ist zwar jetzt quasi nen Versandbike (mit den bekannten Nachteilen) aber beim örtlichen Dealer hätte ich für den gleichen Preis "nur" das 2010er Modell bekommen oder etwas günstiger das 8.0 von diesem Jahr. 

K.a. ob die noch welche haben, aber anrufen kostet ja nichts


----------



## bansaiman (6. Oktober 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Super ! Das war genau die Info die ich brauchte.
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe.




Je nach LAufradnabe kannst du auch einen Adapter verwenden. Manche bieten sowas zum Wechsel der Achse an; weiß jetzt nciht,w as du für eine hast.


----------



## bansaiman (6. Oktober 2011)

X 12 Achs Adapter für´s Remedy an zu bieten:

Wer sein 2011er oder 2012er Remedy auf die X12 Achse umrüsten will, dem biete ich die Inlays oder linke Seite dieses Ru7nde mit den den abgeschnittenen Ecken udn dem 12mm Durchmesser udn rechts das spezielle SChaltauge mit dem 12mm Durchmesser.

Wie es der Zufall will, hatt eich plötzlich 2 Sets, daher habe ich ein nagelneues Set für X-12 Achse ab zu geben.

Angebote per PN. Das beste Angebot bekommt das Set. Macht einfach direkt den Preis inkl. Porto ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Oktober 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Diese hat soweit ich weiß einen Achsdurchmesser von 15mm, die 36er Fox aber 20mm. Also brauchst du wohl auch eine neue Vorderradnabe bzw. gleich ein ganzes Laufrad.


 
je nach Nabe auch nur ein Converter notwendig (bei meinen Hope Pro 2 zum Beispiel)


----------



## noBrain-noPain (6. Oktober 2011)

*offtopic*

@bansaiman:
hast Du schonmal, wenn Du "Beiträge" schreibst, versucht, jeweils auf die Taste Deiner Tastatur zu drücken, auf der der Buchstabe abgebildet ist, den Du schreiben möchtest??? 

Ich bin schon ne Zeit lang hier im Forum unterwegs und mir fällt gerade niemand ein, bei dem es so schwer ist, zu erraten, was denn gesagt werden soll, wie es bei Dir teilweise der Fall ist! 
Es ließt sich irgendwie immer so, als würdest Du das ganze kurz einhändig beim Autofahren tippen, während Du noch einen Kaffee trinkst und gleichzeitig einen Burger ist!? 

versuch doch bitte, zumindest aus Respekt den Leuten gegenüber, die das ganze lesen, die Buchstaben halbwegs so hinzuwürfeln, dass man erkennen kann, was Du grob *versuchst* auszudrücken.

DANKE


----------



## Arthur27 (6. Oktober 2011)

@ Bansaiman und Stefan:

Stimmt, einigen Naben kann man umrüsten, hab garnicht daran gedacht ( obwohls bei meiner DT Swiss auch gehen müsste  )
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Sub-Zero (6. Oktober 2011)

Was für eine Maulweite haben eigentlich die Felgen der DT M1800 Laufräder vom 9.0er (2011)?
Trotz google hab ich bisher nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden.

Dann noch welche Schläuche sind nun Serie beim Remedy verbaut?
Hab mal was von so schweren Bontrager (~300g/stk) gelesen. Würde mir in dem fall gleich mal andere besorgen.
Ach ja sind das welche mit Auto oder Scalverand-Ventil?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## noBrain-noPain (6. Oktober 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Was für eine Maulweite haben eigentlich die Felgen der DT M1800 Laufräder vom 9.0er (2011)?
> Trotz google hab ich bisher nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden.
> 
> Dann noch welche Schläuche sind nun Serie beim Remedy verbaut?
> ...



also laut diesem Beitrag von Canyon sollte die Maulweite 19mm betragen.
Gruß


----------



## Sub-Zero (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke!
19mm ist aber auch nicht grad sehr breit für den Einsatzbereich eines Remedy.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Oktober 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Dann noch welche Schläuche sind nun Serie beim Remedy verbaut?
> Hab mal was von so schweren Bontrager (~300g/stk) gelesen. Würde mir in dem fall gleich mal andere besorgen.
> Ach ja sind das welche mit Auto oder Scalverand-Ventil?
> 
> Danke und Gruss



2009 waren es noch 125g Leichtbaupellen, die eigentlich nur bis 2.125" zugelassen waren, mit Sclaverand-Ventil.


----------



## outfaced (6. Oktober 2011)

Moin, 
Am Remedy 2009 passt doch hinten normale Hinterradnabe 135mm x 9mm, oder?



uuund noch ne Frage ... hat jemand schon geschafft die Schaltauge von Remedy zu brechen? Wo kriegt man am billigsten ein Erstaz?


----------



## JoeJackson (7. Oktober 2011)

Hat schon jemand die Schaltzüge irgendwie alternativ verlegt?

Mir ist es bereits 2x bei kleineres Stürzen passiert, dass es den Zug fürs Schaltwerk aus einer der Haltehülsen gerissen hat. Das ist zwar schnell wieder ohne Probleme gerichtet, aber ganz toll finde ich das trotzdem nicht, weshalb ich gerne Schaltzüge mit durchgehenden Hüllen verlegen würde.


----------



## matze_zse (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
bin durch einen Garantiefall an mein Remedy 9 gekommen. Mein Liquid 55 aus 2004 war leider über dem Tretlager komplett durchgerissen. Nun hat mir Trek den Rahmen + Dämpfer ersetzt. Ich kann nur sagen, dasss es doch erstaunlich ist, was in den letzten Jahren bei den Fullys so passiert ist. Warum sollte sich jemande mit weniger Federweg zufrieden geben

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (8. Oktober 2011)

So, mein bling bling golden Remedy (2011 9.0) ist gestern angekommen  

Farbe ist schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber egal, muss nur gut fahren.
Leider bin ich nicht sicher ob ich schon nen defekt an der Talas RLC hab
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8805505#post8805505

Hoffe es hört hier mal ein paar Minuten zum Regnen auf so das man wenigstens mal ne kleine Runde drehen kann


----------



## pedalix (9. Oktober 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> ...weshalb ich gerne Schaltzüge mit durchgehenden Hüllen verlegen würde.


Einfach die Haltehülsen hinten etwas aufbohren und Schaltzughülle durch, hab ich bei mir auch gemacht.


----------



## Sub-Zero (11. Oktober 2011)

So erste kurze Ausfahrt am So gemacht. Macht Laune 
Braucht aber noch bischen mehr adjustment

Andere Sache, was dürfte man für den LRS des Remedy 9 (DT M1800) bekommen?
Möchte mir vielleicht nen anderen LRS holen da 
a) die 19er Felge (Maulweite) mir zu schmal ist und 
b) er wohl auch nicht so leicht wie erwartet/angegeben ist (dürftel bei ~1950g liegen, hab aber bisher nur das FR gewogen). 
Wird dann vielleicht was in die Richtung: Fun Works 4Way mit ZTR Flow Felge oder so.


----------



## BePe (12. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
also die M1800 sind definitiv breiter als 19mm!!!!
Meine alten Mavic crossmax slr haben 19mm(nachgemessen) und die dt sind deutlich breiter.ich habe sie noch nicht nachgemssen aber hier
nur auf die schnelle eine angabe bei bikediscount.com gefunden, wonach sie 26 mm breit sein sollen.

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...=6&ig1id=108&iid=8084&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


Hier kosten sie in unserer Version 383


gruß
der benni


----------



## Igetyou (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde die Felgen erstmal drauf lassen.Die Naben laufen super, das Gewicht lag bei 1836 Gramm.
Die Teile sind auch robuster als ich erwartet habe.
Drops bis ca.1,5m,Wurzelpassagen haben sie sehr gut überstanden.


----------



## Arthur27 (12. Oktober 2011)

BePe schrieb:


> Moin,
> also die M1800 sind definitiv breiter als 19mm!!!!
> Meine alten Mavic crossmax slr haben 19mm(nachgemessen) und die dt sind deutlich breiter.ich habe sie noch nicht nachgemssen aber hier
> nur auf die schnelle eine angabe bei bikediscount.com gefunden, wonach sie 26 mm breit sein sollen.
> ...



Die Aussenbreite beträgt eventuell 26 mm, bei der Maulweite sind die 19mm deutlich realistischer


----------



## BePe (12. Oktober 2011)

Also hier steht auch 26mm INNEN!

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27158_M-1800-Disc-6-Loch-MTB-Laufradsatz-.html

Aber selbst nachgemessen habe ich es nicht.


----------



## greg12 (12. Oktober 2011)

innenweite 19,5mm lt. dt swiss.
nix mit 26mm, dafür wär der lfrs viel zu leicht!


----------



## Sub-Zero (12. Oktober 2011)

also 19,5mm Maulweite stimmen. 
Von der Stabilität mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen (mit <60kg geht so schnell nichts kaputt). 
Breite Felgen wären halt wünschenswert gewessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (12. Oktober 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> also 19,5mm Maulweite stimmen.
> Von der Stabilität mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen (mit <60kg geht so schnell nichts kaputt).
> Breite Felgen wären halt wünschenswert gewessen.



Dann lass die Felgen doch drauf.Oder willst du Reifen >2,4" fahren.
Kauf dir anstatt einen neuen LRS lieber ne absenkbare Sattelstütze.


----------



## Sub-Zero (12. Oktober 2011)

Werde ich wohl machen.
Ne Vario-Stütze war/ ist eh fest eingeplant 

BIke-Components hat grad die Reverb (2011) zu nem interessanten preis.


----------



## Igetyou (12. Oktober 2011)

Der Preis ist der Hammer


----------



## P_T (12. Oktober 2011)

Nabend! 

Ich bin seit gestern auch stolzer Remedy Besitzer und noch relativ neu in der ganzen MTB Scene. Ich habe mich letztendlich für das 2011er 7 entschieden weil es mir von den Farben im gegensatz zum 8er und 9er besser gefällt und noch viel wichtiger, weil ich lieber selber noch upgraden möchte. 

Habe es auch selbst bei Fahrrad Feld abgeholt und kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen wenn ihr dahin fahren solltet: Hr. Wolfram hat mich echt Klasse beraten 

Ich liege leider momentan Flach was mich echt ank*tzt und ich hoffe das ich bis zum wochenende wieder so Fit bin das ich es mal ausgiebig testen kann (bisher nur in der ganzen wohnung gefahren) 

kommen wir doch direkt mal zur ersten Frage: Ich möchte einen ganz kurzen Vorbau haben, blicke da aber irgendwie nicht bei den Abmessungen durch?! welche brauche ich für das 2011er?


----------



## Lindy R8 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi, da passt ein 1 1/8" Vorbau in beliebiger länge, mit einer 31,8mm Klemmung für den Lenker, es gibt auch noch 25,4mm Lenker die sind aber original nicht am Remedy verbaut!


----------



## bansaiman (12. Oktober 2011)

P_T schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Ich bin seit gestern auch stolzer Remedy Besitzer und noch relativ neu in der ganzen MTB Scene. Ich habe mich letztendlich für das 2011er 7 entschieden weil es mir von den Farben im gegensatz zum 8er und 9er besser gefällt und noch viel wichtiger, weil ich lieber selber noch upgraden möchte.
> 
> ...





??? 
Da die GAbel tapered ist-> 1 1/8 Zoll Schaftklemmung. Für den Lenker 31,8 mm. (für DH udn Freeride geeignet)

Hol dir den, wenn´s robust sein soll: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=457

oder den, wenn du maximal Am fährst: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=416

der 2. ist eben nicht für DH der große Drops gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P_T (12. Oktober 2011)

erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort

die superstar sehen auch recht nice aus. aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine lust die aus uk zu holen. sind die auch in deutschland zu erwerben oder gibt es optische alternativen? den Race Face D2 find ich sauschick aber der is vom preis her schon recht happig


----------



## bansaiman (13. Oktober 2011)

P_T schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort
> 
> die superstar sehen auch recht nice aus. aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine lust die aus uk zu holen. sind die auch in deutschland zu erwerben oder gibt es optische alternativen? den Race Face D2 find ich sauschick aber der is vom preis her schon recht happig





Warum nicht? HAbe da schon dutzende MAle bestellt und nie Probleme gehabt. Kannst mti PAypal zahlen, bist also abgesichert, das PAket ist in maximal 5-8 TAgen bei dir, der Versand kostet nur 3 , die Quali ist klasse, du hast 2 Jahre GArantie und nebenbei die Gewichtsangaben stimmen hier sogar (im Gegenteil zu den üblichen Herstellerangaben).
ICh kann´s nur empfehlen. Das einzige, das mehr kostet beim VErsand ist ein LRS.


----------



## P_T (13. Oktober 2011)

mmh, klingt gut. danke dir für den hinweis und den tip  
ein kollege von mir hat seins auch gestern bekommen und der braucht eh noch vernünftige pedals. evtl will der ja auch da bestellen.


----------



## bansaiman (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin echt begeistert von denen, sonst würde ich nicht so penetrant dafür Werbung machen 
Habe die Mag Pedale 340 Gramm nachgewogen das Paar, einige Kleinteile und nen LRS mit deren AM Felge, welche die Alexrims FR 30 also eine leichte und gute Enduro Felge ist mit den Switch Evo NAben (sind Hope 2 evo), das ganze hübsch in komplett orange und hat mich umgerechnet 180  für den Satz gekostet. Adapter für die verschiedenen Achsen Standards sind beim LRS Kauf übrigens frei dabei und müssen nicht teuer dazugekauft werden ;-)


----------



## krysheri (14. Oktober 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ...nen LRS mit deren AM Felge, welche die Alexrims FR 30 also eine leichte und gute Enduro Felge ist mit den Switch Evo NAben (sind Hope 2 evo)...


Ich mein jemand hat mal geschrieben, dass die Switch keine Hope sind sondern Novatec 4in1. Heißt aber nicht schlechter, vielleicht aber deutlich leiser als die Hopesirne .



bansaiman schrieb:


> ...
> Adapter für die verschiedenen Achsen Standards sind beim LRS Kauf  übrigens frei dabei und müssen nicht teuer dazugekauft werden  ;-)


Sind echt alle Adapter dabei? Wieso wollen die den bei Custom-LRS die Achsen Auswahl bei VR u. HR haben?!


----------



## bansaiman (14. Oktober 2011)

Sind echt alle Adapter dabei? Wieso wollen die den bei Custom-LRS die Achsen Auswahl bei VR u. HR haben?![/quote]


HI,

natürlich meine ich die beiden passenden, die du benötigst ;-)
Die kannst du wählen, was bei anderen Herstellern aber nicht so ist. Sprich, wenn du hinten 135*12mm oder 10 mm fahren willst, darfst mal eben 17-22  dafür hinblättern; vorne genauso, hier psarst also das Geld.

Finde ich auch eigentlich unverschämt, dass die anderen bei ihren teuren System LRS so etwas nicht anbieten, wenn die eine variable NAbe verbaut haben.

Die Switch Evo NAben sind übrigens recht klangvoll. ICh glaube nicht, ie lautesten, aber durchaus knackig. Einfahc bei youtube gucken ;-)


----------



## byronic (14. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne Frage, ich wollt demnächst meinem Remedy ne Lyrik verpassen. Da ja zur Zeit noch die Talas dran ist, ist ja vorne ne 15mm Achse verbaut.
Die Lyrik nutzt ja aber ne 20mm. Kann ich die vorhandene Nabe umbauen, oder muss da eine neue ran? Und welche würdet ihr empfehlen.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (14. Oktober 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ich wollt demnächst meinem Remedy ne Lyrik verpassen. Da ja zur Zeit noch die Talas dran ist, ist ja vorne ne 15mm Achse verbaut.
> Die Lyrik nutzt ja aber ne 20mm. Kann ich die vorhandene Nabe umbauen, oder muss da eine neue ran? Und welche würdet ihr empfehlen.


welche Laufräder hast Du denn bzw. welches Remedy?


----------



## byronic (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab das Remedy 8 2011.


----------



## P_T (15. Oktober 2011)

hat noch jmd. die originale Bontrager Sattelstütze am 7er oder 8er 2011 modell?
kann dieser jenige mal bitte messen wie lang sie ist und wie weit man sie runterkriegt?
musste meine schon kürzen, möchte eine teleskopstange haben, bin aber nich sicher obs dann passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckumer (15. Oktober 2011)

P_T schrieb:


> hat noch jmd. die originale Bontrager Sattelstütze am 7er oder 8er 2011 modell?
> kann dieser jenige mal bitte messen wie lang sie ist und wie weit man sie runterkriegt?
> musste meine schon kürzen, möchte eine teleskopstange haben, bin aber nich sicher obs dann passt



Die Länge der Sattelstütze und die Versenkung der Stütze im Rahmen hängt glaube ich auch stark von der Rahmengröße ab. Daher bitte dieses mitberücksichtigen.


----------



## SimonFelix (15. Oktober 2011)

P_T schrieb:


> hat noch jmd. die originale Bontrager Sattelstütze am 7er oder 8er 2011 modell?
> kann dieser jenige mal bitte messen wie lang sie ist und wie weit man sie runterkriegt?
> musste meine schon kürzen, möchte eine teleskopstange haben, bin aber nich sicher obs dann passt



gesamtlänge 40 cm und 27,4cm bekomm ich die stütze rein


----------



## P_T (15. Oktober 2011)

habe den 16,5''/17,5'' Rahmen aber das kommt in etwa hin, habe nämlich die originale um 12cm gekürzt. mmh, das hiesse ja das eine 300mm teleskop nich ganz rein geht :/ das ist blöd


----------



## HardRock07 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab nen R8 2009 in 19,5.
Da kann Ich die Reverb ganz versenken. Also wird sie bei nem 17,5er Rahmen noch minimal rausguken.


----------



## byronic (16. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal, ist der Remedy8 2011 Rahmen eigentlich auch für eine 170er Gabel zu gelassen?


----------



## Rischar (16. Oktober 2011)

Nein, aber ein Umbau lohnt sich 

Mal was Anderes:
Wieso steht in der aktuellen "Freeride" beim Test vom "Slash", dass das Remedy 157mm Federweg hat? Ich dachte, wir fahren 150mm...


----------



## byronic (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin nämlich noch unschlüssig ob ich eine lyrik rc2dh mit 170 oder eine 160 Dual air Position verbauen soll.


----------



## Davrick (16. Oktober 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Wieso steht in der aktuellen "Freeride" beim Test vom "Slash", dass das Remedy 157mm Federweg hat? Ich dachte, wir fahren 150mm...



Ist halt die "Werksangabe". Die tatsächlichen Federwege streuen ja oftmals um ein paar Millimeter, beim Remedy zum Glück nach oben. Die Bike hat das Remedy auch mal mit 156 oder sogar 158 mm gemessen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (16. Oktober 2011)

Passt dann auch besser zu dem Enduro mit 160mm Fork was es mal bis 2009 war. Gut das beim Schrumpfen der Hinterbau so performant blieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (16. Oktober 2011)

"so performant" blieb - wow.... DAS habe ich ja noch gar nicht so formuliert gelesen


----------



## byronic (16. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand ob ich die vordere Nabe des Remedy 8 2011, auf 20mm umbauen kann, oder muss da eine neue ran?


----------



## Wayne70 (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin. Auf meiner Suche nach einem Remedy als Freerider hab ich bei Ebay zugeschlagen. Schon bei der Auktion war ich recht skeptisch und hab mir zur Sicherheit mal einen zweiten Ebay Account angelegt und zugeschlagen.

Remedy 2010 9.9 fast neu - Laut Auktion - nur Überweisung (sogar paypal) keine Abholung (sicher )

Hab trotzdem mal geboten und Zuschlag erhalten (aber nicht überwiesen), seit meiner Anfrage zwecks Treffen habe ich aber noch nix gehört. Heute kam die Ebay Warnung.

Also Vorsicht beim Lustobjekt Remedy bei ebay 

Vielleicht krieg ich aber doch noch eins ... 

Wayne


----------



## Rischar (17. Oktober 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Ist halt die "Werksangabe". Die tatsächlichen Federwege streuen ja oftmals um ein paar Millimeter, beim Remedy zum Glück nach oben. Die Bike hat das Remedy auch mal mit 156 oder sogar 158 mm gemessen.



Gut zu wissen! Jetzt hat man nicht nur dieses gefühlt-mehr-Federweg, sondern wirklich etwas mehr als gedacht


----------



## byronic (17. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand wo der große Unterschied zwischen der Lyrik RC2L Mission Control und der RC2DH Mission Control, liegt? Angeblich soll ja die DH die Misson Controll der Boxxer haben, aber wo ist da der Unterschied und wie macht sich dieser Bemerkbar?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (17. Oktober 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo der große Unterschied zwischen der Lyrik RC2L Mission Control und der RC2DH Mission Control, liegt? Angeblich soll ja die DH die Misson Controll der Boxxer haben, aber wo ist da der Unterschied und wie macht sich dieser Bemerkbar?


wahrscheinlich im Lock-out, wofür das L in RC2L steht. Ist ein Floodgate, mit dem Du die Gabel fast vollständig blockieren kannst, welches die MiCo DH nicht hat, weshalb sie besser anspricht. 
Falls Dich die technischen Hintergründe interessieren, dann solltest Du mal im Forum einfach nach Mission Control und Mission Control DH suchen. Da gibts viele Threads in die Deine Frage auch besser gepasst hätte.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (17. Oktober 2011)

Sofern ich von der Talas 32 auf die Lyrik wechsele, was ist dort zu beachten? 

- Brauche ich ein anderen Bremsadapter? Und welchen? Bremsen sind die originalen von Remedy 8 2011 drauf. Und ich meine es müssten 185er Scheiben drauf sein.

- Welche Nabe brauche ich, und welche würdet ihr emfehlen. Da sich ja die Achse auf 20mm ändert.


----------



## LuckZero (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
denke über einen Cane Creek AngleSet Steursatz nach um den Lenkwinkel etwas korrigieren zu können.

Gibts Erfahrungen zu dem Teil?

Gruß


----------



## noBrain-noPain (18. Oktober 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Sofern ich von der Talas 32 auf die Lyrik wechsele, was ist dort zu beachten?
> 
> - Brauche ich ein anderen Bremsadapter? Und welchen? Bremsen sind die originalen von Remedy 8 2011 drauf. Und ich meine es müssten 185er Scheiben drauf sein.
> 
> - Welche Nabe brauche ich, und welche würdet ihr emfehlen. Da sich ja die Achse auf 20mm ändert.



Wenn Du weiterhin die kleinen 185er scheiben fahren willst brauchst da gar nix! 
Nabe würde ich Dir die Hope2pro empfehlen, die is günstig und haltbar und eine der wenigen Naben, die es in 28 loch (was Du normalerweise haben müsstest, aber zähl nochmal nach) mit 20mm steckachse gibt!?


----------



## byronic (18. Oktober 2011)

Gut! Danke dir. Wegen der Scheiben schau ich noch mal, ob ich da größere drauf mache. Aber kann ich ja immer noch nachträglich.


----------



## outfaced (18. Oktober 2011)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Hi,
> denke über einen Cane Creek AngleSet Steursatz nach um den Lenkwinkel etwas korrigieren zu können.
> 
> Gibts Erfahrungen zu dem Teil?
> ...



Kann so was empfehlen. Habe ich mir solche fresen lassen damit ich auch mit 32-Gabel bei 67 Lenkwinkel komme.


----------



## Igetyou (18. Oktober 2011)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Hi,
> denke über einen Cane Creek AngleSet Steursatz nach um den Lenkwinkel etwas korrigieren zu können.
> 
> Gibts Erfahrungen zu dem Teil?
> ...


 
Geht das überhaupt!!??
Taped Steuerrohr?


----------



## outfaced (18. Oktober 2011)

So gehts ...


----------



## anneliese (18. Oktober 2011)

Hier bekommt man auch was passendes: http://www.everyday26.de/77.0.html
(Muss nur das Steuerrohr die passende Länge haben.)


----------



## byronic (18. Oktober 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Wenn Du weiterhin die kleinen 185er scheiben fahren willst brauchst da gar nix!
> Nabe würde ich Dir die Hope2pro empfehlen, die is günstig und haltbar und eine der wenigen Naben, die es in 28 loch (was Du normalerweise haben müsstest, aber zähl nochmal nach) mit 20mm steckachse gibt!?



Ist das diese hier?http://www.bike-components.de/produ...h-Steckachse-20x110-VR-Nabe-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## Igetyou (18. Oktober 2011)

outfaced schrieb:


> So gehts ...


 
Ok.
Dafür brauche ich eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (18. Oktober 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Ist das diese hier?http://www.bike-components.de/produ...h-Steckachse-20x110-VR-Nabe-Modell-2011-.html


 
Geht der Steuersatz auch für den Carbon-Rahmen?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (18. Oktober 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Ist das diese hier?http://www.bike-components.de/produ...h-Steckachse-20x110-VR-Nabe-Modell-2011-.html



jupp sollte passen, musst halt die mit 28 loch auswählen in der Farbe, die Dir gefällt!

also du musst nur drauf achten, dass die Nabe 28 Loch hat (zähl aber vorher nochmal nach, wieviele Speichen Du hast) und dass sie für 20mm steckachse ist.

alternativ kannst ja auch mal den hier anschreiben http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/387566/cat/23


----------



## bikesiggi (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
 bei mir ist das Lager auf der Gewindeseite der Evo-Brücke verreckt.  Bekomme   nun den Bolzen nicht aus der Wippe raus. Lässt sich zwar leicht drehen,  aber nicht rausdrücken/rausschlagen. Gibts da nen Trick, oder mach ich  was   falsch?
 Danke
 Siggi


----------



## outfaced (18. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ok.
> Dafür brauche ich eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft.



oben 1.1/8 unten 1.5
Ist ja so bei alle Remedys seit 2009, oder?

Zum Bolzen herausnehmen ... wenn der Lager ja sowieso nicht gerettet werden kann, dann kannst Du versuchen den halbwegs wider in richtiger Lage zu bekommen? Wie ist denn passiert, daß der Lager verreckt ist 

Übrigens wie oft macht Ihr an euren Bikes Lager fetten oder austauschen. Den Rahmen, den ich gekauft habe (2009) waren alle Lager in ziemlich mieser Kondition. Austauschen ist auch so ne Sache ... die Lager sind nicht gerade handelsüblich. Man muß da etwas kreativer an der Sache rangehen und sich mit selbst gemachte Spacer helfen um normale Lager nutzen zu können.


----------



## bikesiggi (18. Oktober 2011)

Hat schon länger metallisch geknackt und war dann komplett zerbröselt. Konnte das knacken aber nicht lokalisieren, bis das Lager eben zerbröselt war. Auf der Gewindeseite kann ich das defekte Lager ja ersetzen, würde aber das Lager auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch gerne ersetzen, wenn ich den dämlichen Bolzen rauskriegen würde.
Gruß
Siggi


----------



## byronic (19. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal, vielleicht ne bescheuerte Frage, aber wenn ich die Nabe wechsele, brauch ich dann auch neu Speichen, oder kann ich die jetzigen wieder verwenden?


----------



## LuckZero (19. Oktober 2011)

OK kapiert.

Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft wird für das Cane Creek AngleSet benötigt. Das ist mir erst einmal zu aufwendig.


----------



## outfaced (19. Oktober 2011)

bikesiggi schrieb:


> Hat schon länger metallisch geknackt und war dann komplett zerbröselt. Konnte das knacken aber nicht lokalisieren, bis das Lager eben zerbröselt war. Auf der Gewindeseite kann ich das defekte Lager ja ersetzen, würde aber das Lager auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch gerne ersetzen, wenn ich den dämlichen Bolzen rauskriegen würde.
> Gruß
> Siggi


Klingt nicht gut ... muß man je nach vorhandenes Werkzeug sich etwas einfallen lassen. Den Bolzen ist relativ spezifisch und auch gut gemacht. Ich würde mit dem schon vorsichtig umgehen. Wäre schade den auch kaputt zu machen. 



byronic schrieb:


> Sagt mal, vielleicht ne bescheuerte Frage, aber wenn ich die Nabe wechsele, brauch ich dann auch neu Speichen, oder kann ich die jetzigen wieder verwenden?


Wenn die von Typ und Länge her passen geht es schon. Hast aber den Glück selten   Man muß sich vorsichtshalber auch die Speichen anschauen, ob die nicht an der Nabe-Seite sich schon deformiert haben.


----------



## byronic (19. Oktober 2011)

Falls die Speichen da doch nicht passen sollten, welche würdet ihr emfehlen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (19. Oktober 2011)

Sapim CX Ray, zwar mit 2,60 pro Speiche teuer aber extrem stabil!


----------



## outfaced (19. Oktober 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Falls die Speichen da doch nicht passen sollten, welche würdet ihr emfehlen???




... die leichtesten DTswiss, die dein Fahrstil und Felge gerecht sind 
Mit diesen kam ich ganz gut zurecht ... http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=12629. Gibts für mehr Geld klar auch etwas leichtere ... http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=12630 ... oder für weniger halt die normalen http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=12628.


----------



## Brixton (19. Oktober 2011)

outfaced schrieb:


> oben 1.1/8 unten 1.5
> Ist ja so bei alle Remedys seit 2009, oder?


Mein 08/09 ist auch "tapered".
Muss ich mir sorgen machen


----------



## umtreiber (19. Oktober 2011)

heute habe ich ein Remedy 2011 in 18.5 (17,5 real) ausprobiert und es ist mir sehr kurz vorgekommen. dann hab ich das oberrohr nachgemessen: 585mm. Im katalog steht 600mm 
ein remedy 9.8 2012 in der gleichen grösse hat 600mm.
hat ihr diese erFAHRung auch schon gemacht?
hat jemand ein carbon remedy von 2011? welche oberrohrlänge haben die bei 18.5 (virtuell)?


----------



## socoms (19. Oktober 2011)

umtreiber schrieb:


> heute habe ich ein Remedy 2011 in 18.5 (17,5 real) ausprobiert und es ist mir sehr kurz vorgekommen. dann hab ich das oberrohr nachgemessen: 585mm. Im katalog steht 600mm
> ein remedy 9.8 2012 in der gleichen grösse hat 600mm.
> hat ihr diese erFAHRung auch schon gemacht?
> hat jemand ein carbon remedy von 2011? welche oberrohrlänge haben die bei 18.5 (virtuell)?




Hi,

fahre Remedy 9.9 aus 2011 in 18.5" (V). Oberrohr ist 588mm also geht es eher zu deinen 585mm. Trek hatte ein paar Daten im Katalog verwechselt. Hatte letztes jahr ein ähnliches problem.

Grüße


----------



## byronic (19. Oktober 2011)

Beim Einbau der neuen Gabel, muss ich mir da eigentlich:

- einen neuen Gabelkonus besorgen?
- den alten abschlagen und auf die neue Gabel drauf?
- ist einer bei der neuen Gabel dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (20. Oktober 2011)

socoms schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fahre Remedy 9.9 aus 2011 in 18.5" (V). Oberrohr ist 588mm also geht es eher zu deinen 585mm. Trek hatte ein paar Daten im Katalog verwechselt. Hatte letztes jahr ein ähnliches problem.
> 
> Grüße



weiss jemand die gemessene oberrohrlänge von einem 2011er carbon remedy in 19.5" ?

merci


----------



## Igetyou (20. Oktober 2011)

outfaced schrieb:


> oben 1.1/8 unten 1.5
> Ist ja so bei alle Remedys seit 2009, oder?


 
D.h ich kann diesen Steuersatz  bei meinem Remedy anwenden mit Taped Gabel?? Auf dem Foto ist ein Schaft mit geradem Rohr gezeichnet.
Hat jedmand schon Erfahrung mit dem Steuersatz. (Foto im eingebauten Zustand)

Es wäre wirklich cool wenn das klappt.


----------



## bansaiman (20. Oktober 2011)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass trotz nur 25% Sag, der DRCV Dämpfer bei mittelgroßen Sprüngen (60cm-120cm Höhe) durchrauscht und bei längeren Strecken mit solchen Hindernissen auch etwas Druck verliert?

Würde ihn daher gerne gegen einen anderen Luftdämpfer tauschen: Welchen Luftdämpfer (keinen !FOX DHX AIR!!) könnt ihr empfehlen? Hatte Marzocchi TST R ins Auge gefasst, da der bei nem Kumpel in nem NOTON tadellos auch bei 2m Drops ins Flat seine Arbeit verrichtet.
UND für Park als Stahldämpfer ebenfalls Marzocchi oder DHX COIL oder Manitou Swinger. Was wäre da am besten?

Ich will 2 verschiedene Dämpfer für PArk als auch Tour, weil auf Tour mächte ich nicht viel abstimmen müssen, da die Untergründe und Strecken ja alle sehr verschieden sind und da schätze ich eine schnelle sowie effektive Einstellbarkeit (man will ja nicht dauernd absteigen und an vielen Knöpfen drehen, sonst hätte ich mir gleich die Reverb sparen können ^^). IM Park will ich mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten und Coil, damit der Dämpfer mehr ruppiges Gelände schlucken kann und wegen der Robustheit bei größeren Sachen ;-)

Achja, die Länge muss 200mm*57mm sein, oder? (der DRCV hat ja 197mm)


----------



## geosnow (20. Oktober 2011)

vielleicht ist das remedy nicht für den park gedacht.


----------



## Lindy R8 (20. Oktober 2011)

Geht das tauschen überhaupt, der DRCV hat ja die Befestigung "im" Dämpfer und nicht an den enden wie die anderen!?!?!?!


----------



## projekt (20. Oktober 2011)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Geht das tauschen überhaupt, der DRCV hat ja die Befestigung "im" Dämpfer und nicht an den enden wie die anderen!?!?!?!























oder,






Gruß projekt


----------



## mhedder (20. Oktober 2011)

@projekt: Was ist denn das für ein Stahlfederdämpfer und welche Einbaulänge?

Gruß Marc


----------



## projekt (20. Oktober 2011)

mhedder schrieb:


> @projekt: Was ist denn das für ein Stahlfederdämpfer und welche Einbaulänge?
> 
> Gruß Marc



Fox Vanilla RC 2003 , 200 x 57 mm. Mit den exzentrischen Distanzen dann 197 x 57 mm 

Gruß projekt


----------



## Lindy R8 (20. Oktober 2011)

da sag ich nur noch: top gelöst!!!!


----------



## bansaiman (20. Oktober 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das remedy nicht für den park gedacht.




Wenn Du meinst ;-) . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (20. Oktober 2011)

projekt schrieb:


> Fox Vanilla RC 2003 , 200 x 57 mm. Mit den exzentrischen Distanzen dann 197 x 57 mm
> 
> Gruß projekt





UNd, großer Performance Zuwachs durch den VAN?
WAS machst mit dem Remedy alles?


----------



## umtreiber (20. Oktober 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das remedy nicht für den park gedacht.



da war doch mal was.....
http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/tests/Enduro-Test.pdf


----------



## projekt (20. Oktober 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Und, großer Performance Zuwachs durch den VAN?
> WAS machst mit dem Remedy alles?



Zum Fox Vanilla RC 2003 : Für meinen Einsatzbereich fehlt dem Dämpfer der propedal Hebel. Mit 6 Klicks (aufgedreht) Druckstufe lässt sich ordentlich pedalieren, für den Trampelpfad muß ich dann auf 10 Klicks aufmachen. Zugstufe mit 7 Klicks (aufgedreht) passt für mich - aber ich bin eh nicht so feinfühlig bei der Zugstufeneinstellung. Vom Gefühl her sackt der Stahlfederdämpfer weniger in der Mitte durch und ist etwas sensibler bei kleinen Steinen, Wurzeln und auf dem Boden liegenden Ästen. Durchaus eine gute Alternative wenn es hauptsächlich bergab geht, da das Heck "satt" auf dem trail liegt.

Bin heute nochmal gefahren. Von der gestrigen Druckstufe 6 Klicks auf (vergleichbar propedal Stufe 3 zu) habe ich das Heck auf den rauhen Wegen und Trampelpfaden bis Druckstufe 10 Klicks auf (vergleichbar propedal Stufe 1 zu) weicher gemacht. Für bergab dann Druckstufe 14 Klicks auf (ganz auf - vergleichbar propedal auf). Im Steilen liegt das Heck höher als mit dem RP23, also hier dann besser mit der KS i900 Stütze fahren. Das Heck fühlt sich etwas besser an. 

Ich glaube aber, das das eher an der Konstruktion des Dämpfers liegt als am Federmedium (oK Luftdämpfer braucht eine höhere Losbrechkraft). Der Dämpfungs Aufbau des alten Vanilla Dämpfers (wie Showa MX Dämpfer) ist mE den aktuellen Luft-Dämpfern überlegen. 

Das etwas bessere Fahrgefühl geht mit einer deutlichen Gewichtserhöhung hand in hand. 350 g für die Dämpferfeder, 350 g für die KS Sattelstütze und ca. 300 g für eine Stahlfeder in der Gabel - schon ist das Kilo voll.


Zum Monach 3.1 "C"-tune 2009 : Wegen der großen Luftkammer langen 130 psi für 36% sag. Statt dreistufigem propedal An/Aus beim Fox RP23 hat der RS einen "gate" Einsteller. Beim Umstieg von uphill auf downhill also nicht einfach den pp-Hebel umlegen, sondern am goldenen gate Rad drehen, vergleichbar mit dem Druckstufeneinsteller vom Fox Vanilla. Das rote Zugstufen Einstellrad ist so saublöd angebracht, daß man eigentlich nur bei ausgebautem Dämpfer daran drehen kann. Mit ziemlichem Gefummel gehts zwar auch im eingebauten Zustand, aber man spürt die Klicks nicht mehr.

Anyway, wie fährt er sich ? Recht unspektakulär, so ähnlich wie der Fox DRVC RP23 Dämpfer. Vorteil : mit dem gate Einsteller lässt sich die lowspeed Druckstufe recht genau dem Untergrund anpassen. 5 Klicks auf ist wie Propedal, 9 Klicks passt auf rauhen Waldwegen, 13 Klicks auf bei bergab, Steinrassel und Wurzelfeldern. Das Fehlen der 2. Luftkammer macht sich *nicht* nachteilig bemerkbar.  Beim reinen Dämpfergewicht liegt der Monarch mit 260g zu 310 g vorne, mit allen zusätzlichen Distanzen und der schweren Stahlschraube dürfte es aber wieder ausgeglichen sein. 

Es gibt werksunterstützte Trek Fahrer die mit RS fahren, siehe Ross Schnell @Ashland SuperD -> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-ross-schnells-ashland-super-d-trek-remedy-26599 . Da hat Trek dann auch eine ganz normale Wippe für das Remedy parat. Selbst beim 2012er Slash fährt Ross Schnell wieder RS -> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-ross-schnells-2012-trek-slash-31448 .

Ist die DRCV Dämpferfunktion also nur hype, oder ein proprietäres Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Trek um den Kunden den Dämpferwechsel zu erschweren ? 

Gruß projekt


----------



## noBrain-noPain (20. Oktober 2011)

also umbau geht problemlos, man muss nur Buchsen anfertigen lassen und sich irgendeine passende Schraube als Achse besorgen. (Schaut euch mal bei Gelegenheit das Remedy vom Herrn Wildhaber an) Fahre selbst das Remedy 8 2010 und hatte beim DRCV Dämpfer ähnliche Probleme wie hier beschrieben. Sprich, wenn man genug Sag hat rauscht er durch, ansonsten is er nicht sensibel genug. Fahre seit meinem Umbau mit dem DHX Air und das ist nicht der perfekte Dämpfer aber er funktioniert FÜR MICH nach diversen Modifikationen (anderes Öl in der Dämpfung und die Luftkammer etwas verkleinert) echt gut. Und ob das Remedy nun fürn Park geeignet ist oder nicht ist Geschmacksache. Meckert ja auch keiner wenn das gute Stück nur für CC missbraucht wird (wofür es genauso weinig gedacht ist). Soll jeder damit machen, was er für richtig hält. Wie's dann bei Garantiegeschichten aussieht ist wieder ne andere Sache. Aber meins hält bislang tapfer durch und ich bin mir des Risikos bewusst, dass es das irgendwann nicht mehr tun könnte. 
Gruß


----------



## bansaiman (21. Oktober 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> also umbau geht problemlos, man muss nur Buchsen anfertigen lassen und sich irgendeine passende Schraube als Achse besorgen. (Schaut euch mal bei Gelegenheit das Remedy vom Herrn Wildhaber an) Fahre selbst das Remedy 8 2010 und hatte beim DRCV Dämpfer ähnliche Probleme wie hier beschrieben. Sprich, wenn man genug Sag hat rauscht er durch, ansonsten is er nicht sensibel genug. Fahre seit meinem Umbau mit dem DHX Air und das ist nicht der perfekte Dämpfer aber er funktioniert FÜR MICH nach diversen Modifikationen (anderes Öl in der Dämpfung und die Luftkammer etwas verkleinert) echt gut. Und ob das Remedy nun fürn Park geeignet ist oder nicht ist Geschmacksache. Meckert ja auch keiner wenn das gute Stück nur für CC missbraucht wird (wofür es genauso weinig gedacht ist). Soll jeder damit machen, was er für richtig hält. Wie's dann bei Garantiegeschichten aussieht ist wieder ne andere Sache. Aber meins hält bislang tapfer durch und ich bin mir des Risikos bewusst, dass es das irgendwann nicht mehr tun könnte.
> Gruß




Hui, klingt etwas komplizierter . . .
kannst du bitte mal die Maße schreiben, die ich mir anfertigen lassen müsste, sprich, die du für deinen 200*57mm Dämpfer hast anfertigen lassen müssen und welche Schraube du benutzt? Ich bin da jetzt handwerklich nicht so begabt.


Werde den DRCV auf jeden Fall rausschmeißen.
Welchen würdet ihr am ehesten empfehlen?
Monarch Rc3 PLus, Marzocchi TST R oder Manitou Evolver/Swinger Expert?
Bei den Coils habe ich schon eine Entscheidung getroffen


----------



## umtreiber (21. Oktober 2011)

socoms schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fahre Remedy 9.9 aus 2011 in 18.5" (V). Oberrohr ist 588mm also geht es eher zu deinen 585mm. Trek hatte ein paar Daten im Katalog verwechselt. Hatte letztes jahr ein ähnliches problem.
> 
> Grüße



komisch. ein freund hat an seinem remedy 9.7 2011er 18.5"  horizontal 600mm gemessen


----------



## projekt (21. Oktober 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hui, klingt etwas komplizierter . . .
> kannst du bitte mal die Maße schreiben, die ich mir anfertigen lassen müsste, sprich, die du für deinen 200*57mm Dämpfer hast anfertigen lassen müssen und welche Schraube du benutzt? Ich bin da jetzt handwerklich nicht so begabt.



für IBCler "wingover"s (http://huber-bushings.com/) Igus Gleitlager :







Schraube 8.8 Inbus  M8x70 mit 60 mm Schaft (also M8 x100 mm Schraube nehmen und das Gewinde entsprechend nachschneiden), Alu U-Scheibe unter den Inbuskopf, M8er Messing Mutter mit Bund SW10 

Gruß projekt


----------



## mhedder (21. Oktober 2011)

projekt schrieb:


> Fox Vanilla RC 2003 , 200 x 57 mm. Mit den exzentrischen Distanzen dann 197 x 57 mm
> 
> Gruß projekt



Danke für die Info. Hast Du die exzentrische Buchse eingebaut um das Tretlager etwas tiefer zu bringen, oder hat der DRCV Dämper nur 197mm Länge?

Gruß Marc


----------



## bansaiman (21. Oktober 2011)

mhedder schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Hast Du die exzentrische Buchse eingebaut um das Tretlager etwas tiefer zu bringen, oder hat der DRCV Dämper nur 197mm Länge?
> 
> Gruß Marc




Genau das, 197mm Länge ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (21. Oktober 2011)

projekt schrieb:


> für IBCler "wingover"s (http://huber-bushings.com/) Igus Gleitlager :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Danke schonmal;

also wenn ich denen diesen Scan schicke, wissen die , was ich von denen will?

Was ich nicht verstehe: Ich bohre ja keine neuen Löcher in die Wippe, wie verkürzt sich dann denn das Einbaumaß, so dass ich den 200er Dämpfer einkriege?


Weiterhin die Frage, welchen Dämpfer empfehlt ihr?


----------



## projekt (21. Oktober 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> also wenn ich denen diesen Scan schicke, wissen die , was ich von denen will?



Hallo,

Du kannst das ganze natürlich noch mal schöner zeichnen, sieht dann erheblich professioneller aus.



bansaiman schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Ich bohre ja keine neuen Löcher in die Wippe, wie verkürzt sich dann denn das Einbaumaß, so dass ich einen 197er Dämpfer kriege?



Ein 200er Dämpfer mit zentrisch gebohrten Distanzen hat 200 mm Einbaulänge.

Ein 200er Dämpfer mit *1,5 mm exzentrisch *gebohrten Distanzen hat entweder 197 mm Einbaulänge, oder 203 mm Einbaulänge .

Gruß projekt


----------



## bansaiman (21. Oktober 2011)

projekt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du kannst das ganze natürlich noch mal schöner zeichnen, sieht dann erheblich professioneller aus.
> 
> ...




Das "diesen" beim "SCAN" war keine Kritik an deinen Malkünsten, sondern nur die Frage, ob das ausreicht für die 


Ein 200er Dämpfer mit *1,5 mm exzentrisch *gebohrten Distanzen hat entweder 197 mm Einbaulänge, oder 203 mm Einbaulänge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Gruß projekt[/quote]


Dass man den umdrehen kann und die Länge auch erhöhen kann, war mir klar  BIn gespannt auf das Ergebnis  Danke!


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hab mal ne frage fahre ein r7 2009 mit Slx Kurbel, kann ich da die neue xt Kurbel schwarz draufbauen? Kassette ist 11/32 oder geht das nur mit 10 Fach ??

Gruß Marco


----------



## Houschter (22. Oktober 2011)

Passen tut sie. Nur ist 42/34/24 für 9-Fach nicht ideal. Aber du könntest auf 44/32/22 umbauen.


----------



## mhedder (23. Oktober 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Genau das, 197mm Länge ;-)



Mh... das Thema hatte mir keine Ruhe gelassen... Hatte eigentlich in Erinnerung, dass ich den Dämpfer meines 2009er Remedys (RP2XV) gegen einen normalen 200x57mm Dämpfer tauschen kann.
Hab gestern mal im eingebauten Zustand das Maß des Dämpfers nachgemessen. Siehe da, der ist 202,5mm lang! (Mitte Schraube zu Mitte Schraube)
Entweder wurde da was ab 2010 am Hinterbau geändert (evtl. EVO-Link Brücke) oder das Tretlager ist bei den neueren Modellen gute 10mm tiefer... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (23. Oktober 2011)

So nach nicht mal 100km Einsatz muss die Fox Talas vom Rem wohl zur Reperatur zwecks zu großem Buchsenspiel. 
Heute (4ten Tour überhaupt) hat sich auf Wurzelfelder die Front echt besch* angefühlt und vorallem angehört. Irgend wie so n lautes knacken/ schlagen immer wenn auf die Gabel neben vertikal auch horizontal ne Kraft einwirkt (eben beim schnellen überfahren ner rausstehenden Wurzel). Vorallem beim Bremsen.

Zieht man die VR-Bremse an und Bewegt das Bike vor und zurück merkt man auch deutlich irgendwo spiel. Beim Anfassen der rechten Gabelseite spürt man das dort eben spiel da ist. Aber sicherlich nicht so viel wie Fox als Ok bezeichnen würde (0,225mm).
Nach dem sonst nix spiel hat muss es fast die Gabelbuchse(n) sein. Oder was meint ihr?

Echt zum kotzen wenn die Gabel nicht mal 2 Wochen hält. Brechen dann die Fox-Teile bei nem 100 Kilo Rider schon bei der ersten Abfahrt auseinander? Toll was da Fox zusammenbaut. Na ja schau mer mal was der Händler/ Fox-Service sagt...


----------



## bansaiman (24. Oktober 2011)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> So nach nicht mal 100km Einsatz muss die Fox Talas vom Rem wohl zur Reperatur zwecks zu großem Buchsenspiel.
> Heute (4ten Tour überhaupt) hat sich auf Wurzelfelder die Front echt besch* angefühlt und vorallem angehört. Irgend wie so n lautes knacken/ schlagen immer wenn auf die Gabel neben vertikal auch horizontal ne Kraft einwirkt (eben beim schnellen überfahren ner rausstehenden Wurzel). Vorallem beim Bremsen.
> 
> Zieht man die VR-Bremse an und Bewegt das Bike vor und zurück merkt man auch deutlich irgendwo spiel. Beim Anfassen der rechten Gabelseite spürt man das dort eben spiel da ist. Aber sicherlich nicht so viel wie Fox als Ok bezeichnen würde (0,225mm).
> ...





Jaja, die Fox Teile :-D

Da mir die Gabel eh zu spinnerig ist, kommt da übernächste Woche die Bos Deville mit 160 oder 170mm rein  Würde ich dir auch empfehlen. oder ne Lyrik, aber ich wolllte das Gewicht sparen.


Noch immer die Frage:

Welchen alternativen Dämpfer zum DRCV würdet ihr empfehlen?

Eine Antwort wäre echt mal nett!


----------



## Igetyou (24. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du dir eine BOS holst berichte mal über die Funktion im Remedy!


----------



## byronic (24. Oktober 2011)

Ju wäre ich auch gespannt, da eine Lyrik 2012 rc2l auf dem Weg zu mir ist.


----------



## byronic (24. Oktober 2011)

Bansaiman??? Das mit deinem DRCV Dämpfer hatte ich auch, mittlerweile mein dritter! Der erste hat innerhalb einer Fahrt 2-4 Bar verloren, dem nach isser zu Toxo gegangen. Als er zurück kam, war er zwar gewartet, aber keine Besserung. Hab dann aufstand bei meinem Bikehändler gemacht, der mir wiederum einen anderen gegeben hat. Der hatte nach 1 Monat die gleichen Synthome. Der ist mittlerweile aber wiederrrum von Toxo zurück, und bis jetzt 1A. Ma schauen wie lange das noch geht.


----------



## Rischar (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich empfehle den Vivid Air für's Remedy!
Nach über einem Jahr kann ich sagen, dass der Dämpfer perfekt rein passt - wenn man einen größeren Leistungsschub in Richtung bergab möchte  Wir kommen gerade vom Saisonabschluss aus Semmering wieder und ich bekomme dank Remedy plus Vivid Air immer noch ein fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht


----------



## outfaced (26. Oktober 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den Vivid Air fÃ¼r's Remedy!
> Nach Ã¼ber einem Jahr kann ich sagen, dass der DÃ¤mpfer perfekt rein passt - wenn man einen grÃ¶Ãeren Leistungsschub in Richtung bergab mÃ¶chte  Wir kommen gerade vom Saisonabschluss aus Semmering wieder und ich bekomme dank Remedy plus Vivid Air immer noch ein fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht



KÃ¶nntest Du einen direkten Vergleich mit DHX air machen?
Leider bekommt man das Teil nur neu und zum stolzen Preis und DHX air kriegt man schon unter 200â¬ gebraucht ...

Ich persÃ¶nlich bin von dem RP23 HV eher enttÃ¤uscht was Rockgarden und mehr Speed angeht (hatte auf meinen frÃ¼heren Rahmen auch DXH air) und warte nun auch bei dem Rahmen, daÃ der DHXair kommt.
OK muÃ man fair sein, RP23 ist bergauf mit dem Plattform ganz gut. Bergab an eher sauberen Passagen (ohne viel oder groÃe Steine) oder langsamere technische Trails ist man mit dem kleinen DÃ¤mpfer auch gut bedient. Mit dem groÃen Kammer passt auch die Druckeinstellung - Sag um die 30-40% und bei ca. 1m Drop dann ganzes Federweg genutzt, aber ohne Durchschlag zu spÃ¼ren.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wenn du dir eine BOS holst berichte mal über die Funktion im Remedy!





Mach ich 
Wird nur etwas dauern, denn wenn ich die nächste Woche bestelle, nehme ich die 170mm, udn die hat wegen der großen Anfrage momentan eine LIeferzeit über 20 Tage, also eher wahrscheinlich 5 Wochen 
Aber laut dem, was ich in vielen Foren gelesen habe, wird sie wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein. Mehr geht nur mir Stahlfeder, aber es war ja neben der Funktion eben auch das astreine Gewicht ein Kriterium.

Wer will eigenltich die nur 2 mal bewegte Float 32 aus dem Remedy haben? Keinen Sturz, keinen Kratzer, Quittungskopie für Restgarantie gebe ich mit


----------



## byronic (26. Oktober 2011)

Sooo, war jetzt mit meinem gewartetem neuem RP-2 Dämpfer unterwergs. Heute morgens wollte ich zur Arbeit und hat mich interresiert ob er wieder Luft verliert. Pumpe dran, und zack, wieder mal 4 Bar weniger drin. Ich hoffe, dass diese nur in die andere Kammer gerutscht sind. Ansonsten haue ich das Teil ausm Fenster raus.


----------



## Sub-Zero (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde das auch mal beobachten. Aber erstmal meine andere Pumpe mit Reset Air-Port versuchen. Die mitgeliferte Bontrager-Pumpe scheint immer beim ab/ draufschrauben argviel (und undefniert) Luft rauszulassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (26. Oktober 2011)

so ich bin jetzt auch im club der remedy besitzer. hab heut ein 2011 7er remedy um 1520â¬ neu bei bikepalast.com bestellt. die haben heut auf alles -20% auch auf schon verbilligtes. bei dem anbot konnt ich nicht nein sagen. und die schlechten teilen werden ohnehin getauscht. bin schon mal gespannt wie sichs fÃ¤hrt....


----------



## P_T (26. Oktober 2011)

viel spass mit dem rem7 greg! 
mir hat es in den letzten wochen schon einige schöne aktionen beschert


----------



## greg12 (27. Oktober 2011)

ok! zu früh gefreut auf mein rem 7- gerade haben mir die w****** vom bikepalast ein email zukommen lassen, das meine bestellung storniert wurde, da angeblich ausverkauft. auf der hp wird das bike noch immer zum verkauf angepriesen....
ich denk mal da weigert sich jemand zu liefern weil der preis gestern wahrscheinlich zu nah am ek-preis gelegen ist. 
eigentlich eine frechheit sondergeleichen vom bikepalast.com!
ab sofort mit 1 kunden weniger!!!


----------



## Trekremedyy (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Remedy Liebhaber,
Ich hatte mir vor einem Jahr ein Trek Remedy 7 (2010) gekauft und nach einem Jahr hat es aus dem forderen Teil fürchterlich geknackst. Nach fetten des Vorbaus war das Knacken immer noch vorhanden, also ab zum Händler, dieser hat das Fahrrad mit Bericht eingeschickt, nach 1 Monat rief der Händler wieder an um mir mitzuteilen dass Trek den Rahmen ausgetauscht hat ( 9 2011).
DOCH das knacken war noch immer vorhanden, und jetzt bitte ich euch um Hilfe ob ihr vielleicht schon ähnliches hattet und wenn ja was es ist und ob etwas passieren kann wenn ich SO weiterfahre.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QFDbgYXTD0"]Trek Remedy knackst....      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. Oktober 2011)

Trekremedyy schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Liebhaber,
> Ich hatte mir vor einem Jahr ein Trek Remedy 7 (2010) gekauft und nach einem Jahr hat es aus dem forderen Teil fürchterlich geknackst. Nach fetten des Vorbaus war das Knacken immer noch vorhanden, also ab zum Händler, dieser hat das Fahrrad mit Bericht eingeschickt, nach 1 Monat rief der Händler wieder an um mir mitzuteilen dass Trek den Rahmen ausgetauscht hat ( 9 2011).
> DOCH das knacken war noch immer vorhanden, und jetzt bitte ich euch um Hilfe ob ihr vielleicht schon ähnliches hattet und wenn ja was es ist und ob etwas passieren kann wenn ich SO weiterfahre.
> Trek Remedy knackst....      - YouTube



Das Geräusch würde mich wahnsinnig machen
Kommt vielleicht auch von der Gabel/bremse oder Laufrad vorne Speichen?
Sehr sehr komisch, aber wenn Trek da schon nicht helfen konnte

Gruss Marco


----------



## Trekremedyy (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube es kommt von der Gabel ?!


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. Oktober 2011)

Trekremedyy schrieb:


> Ich glaube es komm von der Gabel ?!



Ja Gabel tippe ich auch ganz stark drauf...schon mal beim Service gehabt?


----------



## Trekremedyy (27. Oktober 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja Gabel tippe ich auch ganz stark drauf...schon mal beim Service gehabt?


Nein hab das schöne Stück erst ein Jahr :/


----------



## byronic (27. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand wie ich es schaffe den Gabelkonus von der Talas 32 ab zu schlagen ohne die Gabel zu beschädigen? Die hat nirgendwo nen Ansatzpunkt, und wenn ich nen flachen Schraubenzieher ansetze zwischen der Brücke und dem Konus, dann zieh ich bestimmt die Gabelbrücke mit in Leidenschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anda (27. Oktober 2011)

Trek Remedy.
The best!!

http://youtu.be/w0HY2i4TdrM


----------



## byronic (27. Oktober 2011)

Geht net, Urheber gedönks...


----------



## byronic (27. Oktober 2011)

Soooo, habs jetzt total einfach runter gekriegt. Hab einfach nen dünnes Messer genommen, mit Tesa umwickelt, damit Metal nicht auf Metal schleift, und es ganz einach Stück für Stück da rein gepresst. Und schwups, war es ab.


----------



## bansaiman (27. Oktober 2011)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Das Geräusch würde mich wahnsinnig machen
> Kommt vielleicht auch von der Gabel/bremse oder Laufrad vorne Speichen?
> Sehr sehr komisch, aber wenn Trek da schon nicht helfen konnte
> 
> Gruss Marco





Keine Sorge, der Rahmen ist´s definitiv nicht.
Wahrscheinlich liegt der Kollege mit der Gabel richtig. Lass die Fox einfach mal warten, anch über einem Jahr solltest du das von Fox aus ;-) Sowieso ja machen 
Wenn dein Rahmen bei der Bremsbelastung und Wippen im Frontbereich so knachsen würde, wäre der nach diesen ganzen Versuchen schon zu Bruch gegangen ;-)


----------



## jimpie (28. Oktober 2011)

Trekremedyy schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Liebhaber,
> Ich hatte mir vor einem Jahr ein Trek Remedy 7 (2010) gekauft und nach einem Jahr hat es aus dem forderen Teil fürchterlich geknackst. Nach fetten des Vorbaus war das Knacken immer noch vorhanden, also ab zum Händler, dieser hat das Fahrrad mit Bericht eingeschickt, nach 1 Monat rief der Händler wieder an um mir mitzuteilen dass Trek den Rahmen ausgetauscht hat ( 9 2011).
> DOCH das knacken war noch immer vorhanden, und jetzt bitte ich euch um Hilfe ob ihr vielleicht schon ähnliches hattet und wenn ja was es ist und ob etwas passieren kann wenn ich SO weiterfahre.
> Trek Remedy knackst.... - YouTube


 
Check front disc , wheel, spookes...


----------



## noBrain-noPain (28. Oktober 2011)

Trekremedyy schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Liebhaber,
> Ich hatte mir vor einem Jahr ein Trek Remedy 7 (2010) gekauft und nach einem Jahr hat es aus dem forderen Teil fürchterlich geknackst. Nach fetten des Vorbaus war das Knacken immer noch vorhanden, also ab zum Händler, dieser hat das Fahrrad mit Bericht eingeschickt, nach 1 Monat rief der Händler wieder an um mir mitzuteilen dass Trek den Rahmen ausgetauscht hat ( 9 2011).
> DOCH das knacken war noch immer vorhanden, und jetzt bitte ich euch um Hilfe ob ihr vielleicht schon ähnliches hattet und wenn ja was es ist und ob etwas passieren kann wenn ich SO weiterfahre.
> Trek Remedy knackst....      - YouTube


Also ich würden an Deiner Stelle mal im Bereich der Gabelkrone schauen. hatte ich bei meiner 32er Talas damals auch. einfach mal Gabel raus, irgendwo einspannen und dran in verschiedene Richtungen ziehen. und jetzt hast wenigstens nen neuen Rahmen. Wenn sich dein Laden dann nicht ganz doof anstellt und Toxoholics sagt, dass das schon länger war, dann kriegst das umsonst. und die Gabel würd ich erst zum Service schicken, wenn wirklich was nicht mehr funktioniert. Aber nach einem Jahr bei normaler Pflege ist der meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekremedyy (28. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Antworten, hab die Gabel mal in den Schraubstock eingespannt und es ist die die knackt. Soll ich die Gabel dann persönlich zu Toxoholics schicken oder zu meinem Händler bringen?
Ich hab jetzt keine Lust schon wieder so lange auf mein Remedy zu warten, also würde es etwas ausmachen wenn ich noch so weiterfahre bis zum ersten Schneefall ?


----------



## byronic (29. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal, wisst ihr wo ich nen gutes Tutorial zum Einstellen der Mission Control von der Lyrik kriege? Am besten zu der 2012er. Wollte mir nicht unbedingt den 300Seiten Beitrag zu der "Secrets of Mission C.." durchlesen.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (29. Oktober 2011)

byronic schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wisst ihr wo ich nen gutes Tutorial zum Einstellen der Mission Control von der Lyrik kriege? Am besten zu der 2012er. Wollte mir nicht unbedingt den 300Seiten Beitrag zu der "Secrets of Mission C.." durchlesen.


probier mal das hier, ist ein guter Anfang!



Trekremedyy schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, hab die Gabel mal in  den Schraubstock eingespannt und es ist die die knackt. Soll ich die  Gabel dann persönlich zu Toxoholics schicken oder zu meinem Händler  bringen?
> Ich hab jetzt keine Lust schon wieder so lange auf mein Remedy zu  warten, also würde es etwas ausmachen wenn ich noch so weiterfahre bis  zum ersten Schneefall ?


Also ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal mitm Laden reden, damit die sich mal mit Toxoholics in Verbindung setzen ob das so ok wäre. Als Händler hat man bei denen immer einen direkteren Draht  und sie sind gar nicht so arrogant und unkooperativ wie man das oft von privatpersonen hört. Würd ich allerdings zeitnah machen, weils ja hier drum geht, dass du das ganze auf Garantie/kulanz getauscht bekommst und nicht, dass das dann zu spät is.


----------



## anda (29. Oktober 2011)

I love my Remedy!!!


----------



## JoeJackson (31. Oktober 2011)

Sooo... nach langem hin und her hat mir Trek einen neuen Rahmen (2011 R9) spendiert - ich komme vom 2010er R7 und freue mich darüber natürlich ziemlich. 

Bei der Gelegenheit wollte ich vom Händler eine Blackspire Stinger KeFü montieren lassen - leider ohne Erfolg, da lt. Mechaniker die Kurbel keine Montage der Stinger zulässt (zu wenig Platz). Kurbel: Shimano M542 44/32/22, aber mit 36/22 Kettenblättern.

Welche 2-fach Kettenführung passt denn an die ISCG-Aufnahme vom Remedy, ohne mit zusätzlichen Spacern o. ä. schummeln zu müssen - Bionicon-KeFü ist nur Notbehelf, wenn nichts anderes geht? Hat mir da bitte jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Inbus (2. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

der Winter kommt und damit auch wieder der alljährliche große BikeService.
Bei meinem Remedy 2009 musste ich im Frühjahr feststellen das einige Kugellager etwas gefressen haben. Daher wollte ich diesen Winter sämtliche Kugellager im Hinterbau tauschen. 

Kennt einer eine Adresse wo man *Kugellager* für das 2009er Modell her bekommen kann? 
Der nächste Trek Händler ist leider ziemlich weit weg und ich habe kein Auto. 

Gruß


----------



## outfaced (2. November 2011)

Inbus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> der Winter kommt und damit auch wieder der alljährliche große BikeService.
> Bei meinem Remedy 2009 musste ich im Frühjahr feststellen das einige Kugellager etwas gefressen haben. Daher wollte ich diesen Winter sämtliche Kugellager im Hinterbau tauschen.
> ...



Alle Lager lassen sich mit handelsüblichen ersetzen. Man braucht nur die passenden Unterlegscheiben für die Pivots am Rahmen (am Heck/Hinterradachse ist das Lager sowieso klassisch). Die handelsübliche Lager kauft man alle zusammen für unter 5 . Die halten dann bei entsprechender Umgang mehr als ein Jahr aus.
Die Scheiben aus Al oder Stahl drehen lassen, die hat man dann für immer.
Hab's bei mir so gemacht (auch 2009-er)  Lider hab das Zettel mit den aufgeschriebenen Abmessungen der Scheiben verloren  Muß man selber nachmessen.

Wenn Du doch original Lager haben willst - eabay.uk -> kosten glaube ich um die 50 Pound. Liefern weltweit.


----------



## bansaiman (5. November 2011)

Kann mal bitte jemand hinten sein 142*12mm Steckachse nachmessen?
Di eist beim Remedy ja länger als die hnadlesüblich Max lIte AChse wegen des ABPs, aber mein Händler kriget das so nicht hin ,d eswegen gebe ich ihm die Maße am besten durch.
Die handlesübliche Max LIte habe ich schon und die ist viiiiel zu kurz; kommt gerade mal auf der aneren Seite der Nabe raus 

Wer super, wenn das jemand eben schnell machen könnte, damit ich heute noch bestellen kann . . . eigentlich wollte ich heute schn fahren, was so ja leider ins WAssser fällt. Sonst fiel emir das HR ausm Rahmen


----------



## Sub-Zero (5. November 2011)

Was für nen Rise hat eigentlich der Bontrager Lenker (Race Lite) an unseren Remedys (2011er)?
Laut HP sind es 25mm, schaut mir aber eher nach 15mm aus.


----------



## eLw00d (6. November 2011)

Hab jetzt auch ein Trek Remedy 9 2008. 

Kann mir vielleicht Jemand sagen wie die Sterberate das Rahmens ist?
Hab vor auch gröbere Sachen damit zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (7. November 2011)

Nach 2 Jahren intensiver Bikeparknutzung, dieses Jahr mit Gravity Card, kann ich sagen, der Rahmen hält's aus 

Oder was meinst du mit "grober" genau?


----------



## EL_BOB (7. November 2011)

Bei mir is die Kettenstrebe jetzt nach gut 2 Jahren gerissen...


----------



## eLw00d (7. November 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Nach 2 Jahren intensiver Bikeparknutzung, dieses Jahr mit Gravity Card, kann ich sagen, der Rahmen hält's aus
> 
> Oder was meinst du mit "grober" genau?



Genau sowas meine ich. 

Schonmal ein größeres Gap (5m+) mit dem Hinterrad vor die Kante gesprungen oder ähnliches?
Wo gibt's nen passenden Unterrohrschutz?


----------



## bansaiman (8. November 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Genau sowas meine ich.
> 
> Schonmal ein größeres Gap (5m+) mit dem Hinterrad vor die Kante gesprungen oder ähnliches?
> Wo gibt's nen passenden Unterrohrschutz?





HIER

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20bdf2b5a6

sind wohl maßgeschneidert und der scheint auch für andere Räder welche her zu stellen. Offensichtlich jeder mit zufrieden.
Du kannst auch beim Trek Händler den Original von Trek aus Gummi bestellen. KOstet ca. das Gleiche. Aber ich finde den hier hübscher.


----------



## bansaiman (8. November 2011)

Ach und wegen der Belastbarkeit.

Der Rahmen hält schon einiges aus, ABER

es sollte einem natürlich klar sein, dass man einfach für richtig grobe Sachen auch eher das Remedy zurück ins Auto stellt und das Big Bike nimmt -der Rahmen wiegt ja nur an die 2600 Gramm ;-)

Also Drops bis 2 Meter ins Flat macht der aber schon mit. Dabei solltest du aber darauf achten, dass der Dämpfer so eingestellt ist, dass er nicht durchschlägt. Sonst kommt die Kettenstrebe an den Punkt, an welchem die ganze Last auf die Kettenstrebe geht und dann reißt die gerne vorne an der Schweißnaht nahe der Wippe.


----------



## Rischar (8. November 2011)

Größere Gaps? Nein, ich hasse Gaps 

Aber sonst vergewaltige ich den Rahmen ordentlich. Zuletzt habe ich ihn zum Beispiel die Downhillstrecke in Semmeringen runtergeprügelt. 
Ich schneide aktuell wieder an einem Sturz-Video von dieser Saison. Das sollte auch etwas belegen, dass der Rahmen stabil ist. Bald isses fertig 
(Ansonsten schau mal in mein Video-Album. Ich fahre dort meist das Remedy. Du erkennst es am gelben Lenker  )


----------



## ToniTaste (9. November 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> HIER
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20bdf2b5a6
> 
> ...



Hab das Teil seit einem halben Jahr dran. Passt wie angegossen  Auspacken, anklemmen und fertig  Hat schon so manchen Stein abgewehrt. Lieferung aus UK ging ruckzuck und ohne Probleme


----------



## Trekyy (10. November 2011)

.


----------



## bansaiman (11. November 2011)

Frage an die Coil Dämpfer Fahrer 


Welche Federstärke fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht?

Wäre dankbar für schnelle Antworten  , da ich heute noch einen schönen Dämpfer bestellen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (14. November 2011)

im vergleich drcv rp2 2011 dämpfer zu rp23xxv 2011 kann ich bisher folgendes beitragen:
auf meinen hometrails ist der unterschied klar erfahrbar. der drcv dämpfer ist bergauf etwas straffer, heißt er spricht zwar sensibel an, liefert viel traktion, bei wurzeln oder größeren steinen wandert er aber nicht so weit in den federweg wie der rp23. insgesamt sehr angenehm, da wippresistent und nicht wegsackend. 
der rp23 hingegen ist schon fast eine sänfte, er liefert unheimlich viel komfort und traktion, wippt etwas mehr und nutzt deutlich mehr mittleren federweg. 
ich würde sagen geschmacksache. 1:1
bergab sieht die sache anders aus. während der rp23 schnell viel federweg hergibt und bei kleineren drops durch den fw rauscht, gibt der drcv rp2 den federweg kontrollierter frei. er nutzt an den selben stellen etwas weniger federweg, fühlt sich aber deutlich satter an und rauscht nicht durch den mittleren fw. bzw hat genug endprogression für drops. in verblockten passagen schluckt der hinterbau deutlich mehr, da er sich nicht im letzten fw drittel festsaugt wie der rp23.
ich würde sagen 2:1 für den drcv.
und da der rp2 meiner mn immer ohne propedal einwandfrei funktioniert, gibts den 3ten punkt. der rp23 braucht zumindest beim flotten ritt inder ebene die pp funktion um übermäßiges schauckeln zu unterdrücken.


----------



## mamo80 (14. November 2011)

zum thema dämpfer: 

mir wippt mein drcv rp23 ausm diesjährigen 9er im pro pedal modi immer noch zu stark. hab gedacht i kann mich dran gewöhnen, aber nix da. dabei hab i ihn schon auf 240psi bei 85kg aufgeblasen. tipps? monarch probieren?


----------



## Brixton (14. November 2011)

Ich fand den rp23 im 2008/2009er remedy insgesamt sensibler und "schluckender" als den rp2 im 2010er. Auch bei harter Fahrweise bekomme ich den rp23 aber nicht zum durchschlagen. Hab um die 130 psi bei 80 KG Brutto. Fahre wenn Pp offen ist auch knapp 30% sag. Grade in schnellen steilen Geröll-/Wurzelpassagen passt mir das so ganz gut
Wenn Pp zu ist und ich die Zugstufe zudreh wippt bei mir im uphill gar nichts.
Scheint bei mir wohl alles anders zu sein als bei euch .


----------



## mamo80 (14. November 2011)

ja wenn ich die zugstufe zu mach gehts schon, aber das kann auch nit die lösung sein. denn die halbe zeit vergess ichs dann wieder aufdrehn... 

auf langen anstiegen wenn ich hauptsächlich im sattel bleib gehts, aber grad jez wenn ich nur eher kurze ausfahrten mach mit knackigen anstiegen im wiegetritt störts mich schon ziemlich... 

den alten rp2 hab ich zb nie zudrehn müssn im pp modus


----------



## greg12 (14. November 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> zum thema dämpfer:
> 
> mir wippt mein drcv rp23 ausm diesjährigen 9er im pro pedal modi immer noch zu stark. hab gedacht i kann mich dran gewöhnen, aber nix da. dabei hab i ihn schon auf 240psi bei 85kg aufgeblasen. tipps? monarch probieren?



lt. suspension calculator solltest du 200psi nehmen und 4clicks zugstufen von ganz langsam. 240psi sind für 100kg wahrscheinlich passend. welchen sag hast du bei 240psi und welche zugstufe fährst du? vielleicht zu wenig, kann sein das es deshalb wippt?
und beachtest du die setup richtlinien, d.h. dämpferpumpe aufschrauben bis sie druck anzeigt, dann 1 1/4 umdrehungen weiterdrehen bis die zweite luftkammer ebenfalls druck einspeist, dann luftdruck aufs gewünschte mass einstellen, pumpe abschrauben, federbein >50% hub komprimieren, sag messen und wenns passt fertig.
wenn nicht, erneut luft anpassen und wieder >50% durchfedern. 
zugstufe einstellen - fertig!


----------



## Brixton (14. November 2011)

Was haltet Ihr denn vom suspension calculator fürs Federbein? Der gibt doch mehr vor als der Dämpfer FW hergibt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (14. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

am WE ist mir der Bolzen am Hauptlager des EVO-Links gebrochen ( wahrscheinlich eigenes verschulden da zu fest angezogen. Durch die Spannung ist er dann während dem fahren gebrochen ). Hab das leider erst ganz unten bei der Abfahrt bemerkt.

Daheim hab ich die Umlenkung auseinandergebaut und dabei entdeckt, dass die Aufnahmen am Rahmen oval sind. Zur Verdeutlichung anbei 2 Bilder.
Nun die blöde Frage: Das ist wahrscheinlich nicht normal ? Sieht fast so aus als hätten sich die Aufnahmen verzogen. Hat jemand von euch eventuell ein Bild im "Neuzustand" ?
Es handelt sich um ein 2009er Remedy.


----------



## HardRock07 (14. November 2011)

> Frage an die Coil Dämpfer Fahrer
> 
> 
> Welche Federstärke fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht?


@Bansaiman.

Hi. ich fahr nen Vivid R2C (Medium tuned) mit ner 350er Feder. Abfahrtsgewicht ist Pi x Daumen 75kg. Funktioniert prima. Die Feder ist dabei wirklich nur nen Hauch vorgespannt. 

Hatte die Feder auch über mehrere Calculator errechnen lassen.


----------



## Inbus (14. November 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> am WE ist mir der Bolzen am Hauptlager des EVO-Links gebrochen ( wahrscheinlich eigenes verschulden da zu fest angezogen. Durch die Spannung ist er dann während dem fahren gebrochen ). Hab das leider erst ganz unten bei der Abfahrt bemerkt.
> 
> ...



Hi
Das selbe Problem habe ich auch bei mir feststellen müssen. Auch ich habe ein Ovales Loch im Rahmen. Laut Hersteller darf das nicht sein und mein Händler meinte zu mir er hätte so etwas noch nie vorher gesehen. Aber welcher Händler schraubt auch schon die Evo Brücke los und guckt da nach?? Kaum einer.
Naja, ich erkläre mir das jedenfalls wie folgt. Die Schraube hat auf einer Seite einen kürzeren Absatz als auf der Anderen Seite. Und das Ovale Loch befindet sich bei mir nur auf der Seite wo der Absatz zu kurz ist. Der Absatz liegt gerade mal auf 4mm Breite im Rahmen auf. Die Flächenpressung wird dann zu groß sein, sodass sich das weichere Alu vom Rahmen in eine Ovale Form drückt. 

Hier ist mein alter Beitrag: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8018302&postcount=4864
Dort ist auch ein Bild wo man das Problem erkennen kann.

@Chef #27: Deine Schraube ist ja leider gebrochen, aber kontrolliere mal ob deine Schraube auch zwei unterschiedlich große Absätze hat. Und falls du eine neue Schraube bestellt, guck mal ob diese mittlerweile anders aussieht. Also ob Trek von dem Problem weiß und die Schraube konstruktiv geändert hat.


----------



## Arthur27 (14. November 2011)

Nachkontrollieren kann ich den gebrochenen Bolzen nicht mehr, da ein Teil davon samt Lager unauffindbar im Wald liegt 

Anbei ein Bild auf dem man den restlichen defekten Teil sieht, sowie einen neuen Bolzen. Den hab ich beim Kauf vom Vorbesitzer dazu bekommen ( war wohl aus einem Kit ), weiß daher leider nicht aus welchem Jahr der stammt bzw. ob da seitens Trek was verändert wurde.

Fährst du deinen Rahmen trotz ovaler Aufnahmen weiter, Inbus ? Hast du da wieder die originale Achse von Trek genommen, oder auf ne normale Schraube zurückgegriffen ?


----------



## bansaiman (14. November 2011)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> @Bansaiman.
> 
> Hi. ich fahr nen Vivid R2C (Medium tuned) mit ner 350er Feder. Abfahrtsgewicht ist Pi x Daumen 75kg. Funktioniert prima. Die Feder ist dabei wirklich nur nen Hauch vorgespannt.
> 
> Hatte die Feder auch über mehrere Calculator errechnen lassen.




Danke, habe das meinem Lieferanten geschrieben und natürlich auf meine GEwicht von 90 Kilo bezogen, also wird er jetzt je nach Eigenschaften deren Dämpfers wohl 450-500 nehmen.


----------



## Inbus (14. November 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Fährst du deinen Rahmen trotz ovaler Aufnahmen weiter, Inbus ? Hast du da wieder die originale Achse von Trek genommen, oder auf ne normale Schraube zurückgegriffen ?



Ich fahre meinen Rahmen weiter. Bei mir habe ich das Ovale Loch auch nur auf einer Steite und es sieht bei mir noch nicht so krass aus als bei dir. Es ist minimal ausgeschlagen und man merkt auch nicht dass die Evo-Brücke Spiel hat. Daher werde ich erst einmal weiter fahren. Und ich fahre noch die Original Schraube.

Aber steck deine Schraube mal durch die ausgebaute Evo-Brücke. Dann siehst du ob die Absätze wie bei mir auf dem Bild unterschiedlich lang aus dem EvoLink raus gucken.


----------



## Rischar (15. November 2011)

Also ich schaffe es einfach nicht das Remedy zu zerstören:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17664/h


----------



## eLw00d (15. November 2011)

Da ist ja ordentlich was zusammen gekommen!

Aber dass dein Remedy noch nicht zerstört ist, stimmt so nicht. Schau dir mal deinen Lenker an!


----------



## Brixton (15. November 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Also ich schaffe es einfach nicht das Remedy zu zerstören:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17664/h


Wieder mal witzig anzuschaun (wobei das min Hasen kreativer war) aber man sollte Dir das Remedy wegnehmen...


----------



## Burnhard (15. November 2011)

Er bewegt das Remedy wenigstens in artgerechtem Terrain!
Der Lenker ist übrigends meiner (an nem Norco), war gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt und eigentlich das einzigste Teil, dass wir die Saisson kleinbekommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (15. November 2011)

Wenigstens das ja...


----------



## psychoo2 (16. November 2011)

Suntour Durolux vz. Fox 36er Talas

Ich würde an mein Remedy gern ne 160mm Gabel anbauen ned wollte hier mal Eure Meinung zu den beiden Gabeln wissen.

Die Fox würde ich evtl. gebraucht bekommen. Die Suntour könnte ich neu günstig bekommen. 

Bin über Eure Erfahrungen dankbar.

Gruß psy


----------



## bansaiman (16. November 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Suntour Durolux vz. Fox 36er Talas
> 
> Ich würde an mein Remedy gern ne 160mm Gabel anbauen ned wollte hier mal Eure Meinung zu den beiden Gabeln wissen.
> 
> ...




Bei Federgabeln bin ich generell eher nicht FOX Anhänger, da die in der Mitte zu sehr durch den Federweg rauschen. Allerdings hatte das die 2011 Durolux auch. Jedoch spricht ein den anderen gabeln überlegenes Ansprechverhalten für die Durolux und ein besserer Preis ;-)

Absenkung funzt auch super . . . aber

warte am besten auf die 2012er Durolux Modelle. Suntour haben ordentlich Pflege betrieben.
Die kommen jetzt mit High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe und absenkung. Die Dämpferkartusche wurde überarbeitet, Dichtungen verbessert, Schäfte sind jetzt aus Alu nicht aus Stahl.

also wenn Suntour das Problem mit dem Durchrauschen bei der 2012er Palette in den Griff bekommen hat, nimm die Durolux!! 

steif, spricht sehr fein an und sonst alle Features der Talas; nur eben zum halben UVP

Wenn du schon so viel geld für eine Gabel ausgeben willst, nimm keine Fox sondern eine DEVILLE (abgesenkt wird dann halt mit Spanngurt ^^)


----------



## mw01 (16. November 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Suntour Durolux vz. Fox 36er Talas
> 
> Ich würde an mein Remedy gern ne 160mm Gabel anbauen ned wollte hier mal Eure Meinung zu den beiden Gabeln wissen.
> 
> ...




Ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung, dass man beim Remedy keine Absenkung - auch bei einer 160er Gabel - braucht.
Darum ist bei mir jetzt meine 36 Talas rausgeflogen und eine 36 Float reingewandert. 
Die Gabel ist zwar jetzt wieder gleich "bockig" wie Talas am Anfang, aber nach einer Weile arbeitet sie wie sie soll. Braucht halt ein bisschen bis sich alles einläuft.
Vorteil des fehlenden Absenkung: minimaler Gewichtsvorteil und was für mich wichtiger ist, weniger Dichtungen im Inneren, dadurch weniger Reibung - sprich sensibler. Theoretisch 

Mal sehen, ob die Float dann wirklich sensibler anspricht und besser arbeitet.


----------



## eLw00d (16. November 2011)

mw01 schrieb:


> Ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung, dass man beim Remedy keine Absenkung - auch bei einer 160er Gabel - braucht.
> Darum ist bei mir jetzt meine 36 Talas rausgeflogen und eine 36 Float reingewandert.



Prinzipiell richtig, wenn man den ewig langen Vorbau dran lässt.

Mit dem 40mm Vorbau vom Downhiller hing mein Vorderrad nur noch in der Luft bei steilen Anstiegen, ging garnicht.

Als Kompromiss wird's jetzt ein 60er oder 65er werden...
Ich hoffe damit geht's einigermaßen.


----------



## psychoo2 (16. November 2011)

Lohnt der Umstieg auf 160 mm den generell ??


----------



## mw01 (16. November 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Prinzipiell richtig, wenn man den ewig langen Vorbau dran lässt.
> 
> Mit dem 40mm Vorbau vom Downhiller hing mein Vorderrad nur noch in der Luft bei steilen Anstiegen, ging garnicht.
> 
> ...




Ich hab einen 30er Vorbau am Bike verbaut und es haut hin.
Werd sicher auch keinen Kürzeren mehr verbauen.


"Lohnt der Umstieg auf 160 mm den generell ??"

Auf alle Fälle! Oder: Wenn man nie eine gefahren ist, geht sie auch nicht ab.
Aber wenn man mal mit einer 160er bekanntschaft gemacht hat, möchte man sie nicht mehr missen. Vor allem die Steifigkeit am Vorderrad erhöht sich deutlich.


----------



## eLw00d (16. November 2011)

Du fährst nen 30er und hast keine Probleme?
Welche Rahmengröße fährst du denn bei welcher Körpergröße?


Ich bin 1,76m, fahre Größe 17,5 und mit nem 40er Vorbau komm ich die Berge nicht hoch.

Ist das gleiche wie bei meinem Hardtail, nur dass ich da die Lyrik dank U-Turn absenken kann und dann keine Probleme mehr hab.


----------



## bansaiman (17. November 2011)

Hat auch jemand mal eine 170mm GAbel verbaut?

Hat derjenige es als QUalitätszuwachs im Downhill empfunden oder muss man dann zuviel extra Druck auf das VR geben, um die Haftung zu behalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outfaced (17. November 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,76m, fahre Größe 17,5 und mit nem 40er Vorbau komm ich die Berge nicht hoch.


Schlechte Klettertechnik  ... bin genau mit den selben Abmessungen unterwegs. Bis 26% bleibe ich am Boden. Danach können auch sowieso die Beine nicht mehr. 



> Aber wenn man mal mit einer 160er bekanntschaft gemacht hat, möchte man sie nicht mehr missen. Vor allem die Steifigkeit am Vorderrad erhöht sich deutlich.



Steifigkeit und Lenkprezision sind die Sachen, die tatsächlich was ausmachen ... nicht den Federweg. Lenkwinkel ändert sich auch in guter Richtung ... leider BB wird auch geringfügig höher.


----------



## Rischar (17. November 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> abgesenkt wird dann halt mit Spanngurt ^^


Haha, richtig gut 



mw01 schrieb:


> "Lohnt der Umstieg auf 160 mm den generell ??"





bansaiman schrieb:


> Hat auch jemand mal eine 170mm GAbel verbaut?
> 
> Hat derjenige es als QUalitätszuwachs im Downhill empfunden oder muss man dann zuviel extra Druck auf das VR geben, um die Haftung zu behalten?



Ja, ich fahre eine 170mm Lyrik (ursprünglich 160mm, die ich dann getunt habe). 

Unterschied 170 zu 160mm?
Sowas finde ich immer sehr schwierig. Ob ich den 1 cm-mehr-Federweg tatsächlich merke oder ob das Einbildung ist? Ich sage, ich merke es!
Ich empfinde definitiv bessere Downhill-Eigenschaften. Klar, wenn's steil wird. Aber auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Kehrseite: in Anliegerkurven muss ich bewusst Druck auf's Vorderrad bringen und meinen Schwerpunkt etwas nach vorne verlagern. 
Dazu muss ich erwähnen, dass meine Front eher hoch aufbaut. (3 Spacer, Rise-Lenker, Vorbau mit 6°) Fazit: Leichte Veränderung der Fahreigentschaft zugunsten des Downhills.

Oder ist doch alles nur Einbildung?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (17. November 2011)

Hab auch ne 170er Lyrik verbaut und muss sagen, dass ich den einen cm glaub nicht merke, hab aber auch relativ am Anfang umgebaut und da wurden zuviele Parameter geändert, als dass ich genau sagen könnte, was sich gut anfühlt, aber es fährt sich als Gesamtpaket auf jeden Fall genial! 
Als wichtigsten Vorteil einer richtigen Gabel im Remedy sehe ich auch die Steifigkeit. also der umstieg von 150mm auf 160mm war von Federweg her eher irrelevant, aber die Steifigkeit merkt man deutlich, gerade, wenns mal im Groben etwas schneller wird. Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel bedingt durch die höhere Einbauhöhe ist natürlich auch sehr positiv!

Gruß


----------



## mw01 (17. November 2011)

Was ich noch vergaß zu erwähen: Obwohl ich jetzt nicht so der Downhillfahrer (bezogen auf die Fahrweise) bin, der vollgas über die Trails jagt, sonderen eher der, der die Trails so "genußvoll" wie möglich versucht zu fahren, hab ich die Dämpfung meiner alten 150er Talas RL schon ab und zu etwas überbeansprucht. Da war die Dämpfung dann zeitweise ein bisschen naja.., irridiert.

Mit der 160er hatte ich das Problem bis jetzt noch nicht. Kann aber auch sein, das ich mich mittlerweile mehr in die Hosen sch..!?


----------



## Brixton (17. November 2011)

Du kannst die 160er schon gut vertragen 
Ich möchte meine Lyrik auch nicht missen. Am liebsten wäre mir wieder die solo air ohne Absenkung.
Edit: wobei ich sagen muss, etwas mehr FW am Dämpfer wäre manchmal wichtiger als an der Gabel. Zur steifigkeit hab ich kein Vergleich weil ich bisher nur lyriks hatte.


----------



## BePe (20. November 2011)

Moin,
ich möchte mir bei meinem  2011'er Remedy 9 das Fahrwerk etwas verbessern!
ich werde erstmal den original dämpfer zu tftune nach GB schicken und mal sehen ob die es hin bekommen das der mir gefällt. Sie wollen die 2te Luftkammer verkleinern und eine andere Druckstufe einbauen.
(die fahren nach eigener aussage selber viel Trek und auch einige den Dämpfer). 

Und natürlich soll dann eine neue Gabel her und zwar mit absenkung.
und hier die Frage:

RS Lyrik oder Marzocchi 55 oder BOS deville ode habt ihr noch ideen??


gruß
Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (20. November 2011)

Bos hat keine Absenkung.


----------



## thegood (20. November 2011)

Die 2012er Durolux wär noch ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## eLw00d (20. November 2011)

outfaced schrieb:


> Schlechte Klettertechnik  ... bin genau mit den selben Abmessungen unterwegs. Bis 26% bleibe ich am Boden. Danach können auch sowieso die Beine nicht mehr.



Ich red natürlich vom klettern im Sitzen.
Es geht mit dem kurzen Vorbau einfach schlechter...


Ich überlege gerade, ob ich die ganzen X.O. Komponenten und die Juicy Carbon rausschmeißen soll und auf ein Kettenblatt + 10-fach Schaltung sowie ne bissigere Bremse wechseln soll.
Auch wenn ich noch nie so knackig und präzise geschaltet habe und die massiven Alu-Wippen genial sind.

Bergab geht mir das Gerappel einfach nur auf den Wecker...
Kette bleibt zwar dank unterer Führungsrolle in etwa da wo sie sein soll, aber die Geräuschkulisse ist ätzend.

Hab die Fat Alberts mittlerweile gegen High Roller ausgetauscht, ist auch schonmal um ein vielfaches besser und ein 710er Lenker sorgt jetzt für etwas mehr Spurtreue.


----------



## BePe (21. November 2011)

moin,
sagt mal würde eigentlich eine Wippe aus nem 2009er in mein 2011er passen?
Damit wäre es ja dann möglich einfach nen anderen dämpfer zu nehmen.
Oder liege ich da falsch?

und wenn ja wo bekommt mann wohl ne wippe her?

danke


----------



## noBrain-noPain (21. November 2011)

BePe schrieb:


> moin,
> sagt mal würde eigentlich eine Wippe aus nem 2009er in mein 2011er passen?
> Damit wäre es ja dann möglich einfach nen anderen dämpfer zu nehmen.
> Oder liege ich da falsch?
> ...


höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, da sich von 2009 auf 2010 auch die Sitzstreben geändert haben. Aber sicher sagen kann ich Dir das nicht!?


----------



## EL_BOB (22. November 2011)

BePe schrieb:


> moin,
> sagt mal würde eigentlich eine Wippe aus nem 2009er in mein 2011er passen?
> Damit wäre es ja dann möglich einfach nen anderen dämpfer zu nehmen.
> Oder liege ich da falsch?
> ...



Passt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht. Davon abgesehen, bekommt man in Europa keine Teile mehr für das 2009er Remedy. Musste meine Kettenstrebe tauschen (Foxschrott sei Dank) und die musste in den USA bestellt werden. Laut Trek Vertrieb gibt es im Lager in Belgien keine Teile mehr für die "alten" Remedy´s...


----------



## eLw00d (22. November 2011)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Musste meine Kettenstrebe tauschen (Foxschrott sei Dank)



Wieso Foxschrott? Dämpfer durchgeschlagen?


----------



## EL_BOB (22. November 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Wieso Foxschrott? Dämpfer durchgeschlagen?



Ja, am Ende war es so schlimm, dass jede Bodenwelle zum Durchschlag geführt hat... Naja, jetzt ist er weg. Die Druckstufe war eh nicht die Wucht.

Die Kettenstreben bei Trek sind ja ehr von der empfindlichen Sorte was Durchschläge angeht...


----------



## HardRock07 (22. November 2011)

Irgendwoher kenn ich das mit dem durchgerauchten RP23 . Hatte ich auch. scheinbar hats da irgend etwas in der Dämpfungseinheit zerbröselt. Jedenfalls ist Öl ausgetreten und die Dämpfung war komplett weg. Naja, Stahl geht mir jetzt eh besser ab  .


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (23. November 2011)

Das ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem. Das Ãl im RP23 DÃ¤mpfer ist nicht Ideal und lÃ¤sst den Quadring (Hauptdichtung?) aufquellen. Das schlÃ¤gt sich auf die Performance nieder, irgendwann sifft er oder sÃ¤uft ab. Das war auch kÃ¼rzlich bei meinem Top Fuel so. Mein HÃ¤ndler hat nach einem Jahe einen kleinen DÃ¤mpferservice durchgefÃ¼hrt, den Quadring ersetzt, der bereits aufgequollen war und ein besseres Ãl eingefÃ¼llt. Bei meinem Remedy war es genau das gleiche.ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (23. November 2011)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem. Das Ãl im RP23 DÃ¤mpfer ist nicht Ideal und lÃ¤sst den Quadring (Hauptdichtung?) aufquellen. Das schlÃ¤gt sich auf die Performance nieder, irgendwann sifft er oder sÃ¤uft ab. Das war auch kÃ¼rzlich bei meinem Top Fuel so. Mein HÃ¤ndler hat nach einem Jahe einen kleinen DÃ¤mpferservice durchgefÃ¼hrt, den Quadring ersetzt, der bereits aufgequollen war und ein besseres Ãl eingefÃ¼llt. Bei meinem Remedy war es genau das gleiche.ð



Naja meiner war und  ist dicht und verliert auch keine Luft.... Egal, jetzt ist mein Vivid Air drin.


----------



## geramo (23. November 2011)

Hallo,

seid kurzem bin ich auch Remedy Fahrer. 
Wie empfindlich sind eigentlich die Schaltaugen beim 2011er ?
Rein von der Dimensionierung her macht es ja einen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck. Wie sind Euere Erfahrungen? Eins auf Halde legen oder unnötig?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Grüße
gernot


----------



## EL_BOB (23. November 2011)

Meins ist zwar noch nie zu Bruch gegangen, aber eines im Rucksack zu haben ist nicht verkehrt, wenn irgendwo in der Pampa mal was passiert...


----------



## Asio (24. November 2011)

Hey,
wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit ner Fox Van 36 rp2 um  Remedy 8 von 2010 hat. Könnte im  moment günstig an eine rankommen und möchte die serien Talas unbedingt los  werden. Nach gut einem Jahr wird es auch Zeit für was anderes.

Mfg


----------



## eLw00d (24. November 2011)

Asio schrieb:


> Nach gut einem Jahr wird es auch Zeit für was anderes.



Schäm dich! 
Schon ein Jahr nichts neues... traurig.


----------



## Houschter (24. November 2011)

Asio schrieb:


> Hey,
> wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit ner Fox Van 36 rp2 um  Remedy 8 von 2010 hat. Könnte im  moment günstig an eine rankommen und möchte die serien Talas unbedingt los  werden. Nach gut einem Jahr wird es auch Zeit für was anderes.
> 
> Mfg



Und was willst wissen? 

Fahr genau diese Kombi, Einschätzung ist


----------



## Asio (24. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Und was willst wissen?
> 
> Fahr genau diese Kombi, Einschätzung ist



Genau sowas wollte ich wissen. Ob die Kombie gut läuft oder vieleicht doch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei ist. 

Welchen dämpfer fährst du den in deinem Remedy


----------



## Houschter (24. November 2011)

Den Seriendämpfer RP2 DRCV. Die Van fahr ich mit der grünen Feder, das passt für mich perfekt.

Denk dran das du dein Vorderrad auf 20mm Steckachse umrüsten musst, das geht nicht bei jedem LR so problemlos.


----------



## Asio (24. November 2011)

Das hätte ich fast vergessen! Danke! ! ! Wollte mir eh noch neue hope Narben anschaffen. Kommen dann früher rein als eigentlich gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (24. November 2011)

Asio schrieb:


> Wollte mir eh noch neue hope Narben anschaffen.



Gute Wahl! Die Pro II fahr ich nun auch schon seit vier Jahren, sind vom Vorgänger ans R 8 mitgewandert. Absolute Sorglosnaben, hinten wie vorne.


----------



## schwabi1 (25. November 2011)

Wollte nur melden, dass ich gestern mein 2012 Remedy 8 abgeholt habe.
Dachte es gibt Lieferschwierigkeiten, aber egal.

Ich liebe es einfach. Was für eine Schönheit!


----------



## Igetyou (25. November 2011)

Bitte um Hilfe!
suche schon seit langem einen Angle-Set Steuersatz für mein 2011 9.8.Carbon.

Gibt es einen Steursatz mit Winkelverstellung für Taped Steuerrohr und Taped Gabel?? Theoretisch müsste das doch funktionieren.
Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich das Teil her? Baut Cane Creek so einen Steuersatz! 
Würde gerne den Lenkwinkel um 1°-1,5° verändern..

Danke für eure Hilfe.



Evtl. kennt sich ja einer von euch mit der Materie aus.


----------



## eLw00d (25. November 2011)

Gute Frage... das würde mich auch interessieren.

Lenkwinkel ist mir auch zu steil.


Google zeigt: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cane-Creek-Steuersatz-AngleSet-ZS44-ZS49/dp/B004E9SLM2"]http://www.amazon.de/Cane-Creek-Steuersatz-AngleSet-ZS44-ZS49/dp/B004E9SLM2[/ame]

edit:
Ach, du willst ja mit tapered Gabel...
Glaube nicht, dass sowas geht. Wo will man da noch Platz zur Verstellung herholen?


----------



## Igetyou (25. November 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Gute Frage... das würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Lenkwinkel ist mir auch zu steil.
> 
> ...


 
Guck mal. Ist das nicht die Lösung unseres Problems?

http://mag41.de/2011/05/cane-creek-news-part-i/


----------



## Arthur27 (27. November 2011)

Remedy in Action !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (28. November 2011)

Da halt Ich mit 








@Niki-Nitro: Bin mir jetzt nicht hundert pro sicher, aber die Quad-Rings sind eigentlich nur in der Luftkammer zu finden. Hatte mal nen Service selbst gemacht (Luftkammerservice). Werd den Burschen mal aufschrauben, mal sehen, ob irgendwas zu erkennen ist .


----------



## Rischar (28. November 2011)

Action ist gut


----------



## eLw00d (28. November 2011)

Geil!
Ich will den wallride fahren!

Wo is'n das?


----------



## theofil11 (28. November 2011)

Remedy 8 Rahmen im Voll-Pimp-Kleid...


----------



## Rischar (28. November 2011)

Das ist in Livingo, Italien. Einer der besten Parks in Europa

theofil11, schön! Kritik könnte man höchstens am Sattel üben  Wie macht sich die Kettenführung?


----------



## theofil11 (28. November 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> theofil11, schön! Kritik könnte man höchstens am Sattel üben  Wie macht sich die Kettenführung?



Tja, ich fahr das Modell an all meinen Bikes seit 1993... Ich habe mich seit dem an die Form des Sattels angepasst 

KeFü ist super: Billig, schaltbar, leise, gut! Gibt´s im Übrigen schon länger als die von bionicon  ...


----------



## eLw00d (28. November 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Das ist in Livingo, Italien. Einer der besten Parks in Europa



Cool, den schau ich mir mal genauer an. Hin und wieder schonmal was drüber gehört/gelesen.



theofil11 schrieb:


> KeFü ist super: Billig, schaltbar, leise, gut! Gibt´s im Übrigen schon länger als die von bionicon  ...



Die besteht nur aus nem Stück Gartenschlauch und Kabelbindern?
Reißt der Schlauch nicht irgendwann ein?

Sieht schon lustig aus neben ner XTR Kurbel. Aber fällt ja erst beim reinzoomen auf.

Die Lackierung deines Remedys ist echt schön!


----------



## noBrain-noPain (28. November 2011)

Die lackierung ist wirlich sauschön!  die würde mir auch gut gefallen! hast Für Deine 36er extra passende Decals besorgt?


----------



## bansaiman (29. November 2011)

FÃR ALLE, DIE SICH EIN REMEDY ZULEGEN WOLLEN!

Habe gerade beim Schaufensterbummel ;-) gesehen:

*Der Fahrrad XXL in St. Augustin bietet das Remedy 9.7 fÃ¼r 2600 â¬ (!!!) an!*

Ich vermute aber auf der Homepage stehen noch die alten Preise, also nicht irritieren lassen 
Die anderen dÃ¼rften auch entsprechend gÃ¼nstig sein, ich meine das Alu 9er Remedy um die 2400 o. gÃ¼nstiger!

Bei Interesse am besten anrufen, die verschicken auch


----------



## bansaiman (30. November 2011)

Biete einen 90 Kilometer gefahrenen 

FOX DRCV RP2 Dämpfer

an, der für den Verkauf gewartet wurde; Dichtungen sind also auch in Ordnung.

Keine Kratzer, keine durch Stürze, funktioniert tadellos!


Macht mir einfach ein Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (1. Dezember 2011)

Welche Rahmenhöhe könnte ihr beim Remedy für 184cm empfehlen?
Ist der Carbon Rahmen deutlich steifer als die Alu Version? Und was hat sich alles beim 2012er Modell gegenüber dem 2011er getan?


----------



## Igetyou (2. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Welche Rahmenhöhe könnte ihr beim Remedy für 184cm empfehlen?
> Ist der Carbon Rahmen deutlich steifer als die Alu Version? Und was hat sich alles beim 2012er Modell gegenüber dem 2011er getan?


 
Ich glaube auf der "Bike"  waren mal Steifigkeitswerte vom Alumodell und Carbonmodell.


----------



## mamo80 (2. Dezember 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Action ist gut



Nice, Livigno - der wallride is mir auch in erinnerung geblieben...


----------



## Rischar (2. Dezember 2011)

Guter Konter  Eine coole Perspektive.

Weiter geht's. Leider nur mit der GoPro...



Na, wo ist das?


----------



## mamo80 (2. Dezember 2011)

wagrain?


----------



## Rischar (2. Dezember 2011)

Ne, Aber Österreich war richtig  Bikepark Semmering. Dieser natürliche Wallride ist riesig. Wenn man wollte, könnte man ihn etwa 8 Meter hoch fahren


----------



## bansaiman (4. Dezember 2011)

Meine Stahlfderdämpfer ist endlich da und funzt soweit super, trotz viel zu weicher Feder.

Somit ist meine Frage:

Welche Federhärte brauche ich? (Fox und andere Calculators spucken weniger aus, als schon verbaut ist und Mtb Biking gerade eine Stärke höher, woran ich angesichts des großen Sags aber zweifle).

Federvorspannung ist fast maximal und Lowspeed Druckstufe fast zu (wenn ich die voll schließe bewegt sich natürlich wiederum kaum was ^^, sonst schaukelt´s aber wie ein Wasserbett )

Ich bräuchte evtl. einfach die Rear wheel bias, aber habe keine Ahnung wie die am Remedy ist/berechnet wird.




Einsatzbereich: Enduro Freeride
Gewicht inkl. Ausrüstung: 90 Kilo
Hub ;-) 57mm
Federweg 157mm
Federhärte: 450
Sag momentan: 40 %
Sag gewünscht 25-28 %

Ich denke halt, wenn der Sag so riesig ist, ob dann nur eine 500er Feder schon reicht?

Hoffe, jemand von euch kann mir da kompetent helfen


----------



## Deleted 142482 (4. Dezember 2011)

Remedy in Innsbruck http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1024490

hab noch immer nicht begriffen wie man das bild direkt hineinladet


----------



## eLw00d (4. Dezember 2011)

Dein nickname entschuldigt das ja. 

Ich mach's mal groß, weil ich das gleiche hab. ^^
Allerdings hab ich das meiste ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (4. Dezember 2011)

Boar traumhaftes Wetter! 

Zeigt mehr Foto! In Aktion oder Stillleben. Egal. Ich muss mich weiter vom Schreiben ablenken


----------



## noBrain-noPain (5. Dezember 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Boar traumhaftes Wetter!
> 
> Zeigt mehr Foto! In Aktion oder Stillleben. Egal. Ich muss mich weiter vom Schreiben ablenken


okay, dann hab ich hier noch was! war vor 2 wochen noch in den Bergen!


----------



## Terja (5. Dezember 2011)

Servus,
wie weit muss den beim Remedy die Sattelstütze ins Sattelrohr reingehen ???
Auf der Stütze gibts zwar eine Markierung mit ca. 8cm = minimum ,aber ist das nicht a bissl wenig?
Ich dachte immer Unterkannte von der Schweißnaht vom Oberrohr/Sattelrohr ,aber das wären ja min 14cm .


----------



## Rischar (5. Dezember 2011)

Feines Foto! Wo ist das?
und hier klatscht Schneeregen gegen die Fensterscheibe... aber ich lenke mich gut ab. Danke 

Ich mache mal weiter. Leider nur GoPro-Aufnahmen, weil ich nichts anderes auf dem Unilabtop habe...






Ich habe meine Sattelstütze damals direkt gekürzt, weil sie abgesenkt immer noch zu lang war.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (5. Dezember 2011)

Weils so schön is und weil ich mich auch gerne vom Arbeit schreiben ablenke hier noch was vom Gardasse





Sitz hier in Garching und Wetter is auch nicht so gemütlich  Bist Du in Weihenstephan draußen?


----------



## Terja (5. Dezember 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Sattelstütze damals direkt gekürzt, weil sie abgesenkt immer noch zu lang war.



Ja genau mein Prob. ,aber wieviel kürzer?
Reicht das mit den min. 8 cm oder 14cm ,macht ja schon was aus ,ob der Sattel 6 cm mehr abgesenkt werden kann oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (5. Dezember 2011)

Nö. Ich habe eben kurz das Haus verlassen um einkaufen zu gehen  Ansonsten hock ich nur drinnen und lese und schreibe und lese und schreibe und lese und schreibe  
studierst du eigentlich auch?

Um wieviel kürzer? Uff, keine Ahnung. Das ist 2 Jahre her.
Markier einfach deine Sitzhöhe auf der Sattelstütze, bau sie aus und halt sie von außen dagegen. dann wirst du sehen, wieviel weg kann


----------



## noBrain-noPain (5. Dezember 2011)

Terja schrieb:


> Ja genau mein Prob. ,aber wieviel kürzer?
> Reicht das mit den min. 8 cm oder 14cm ,macht ja schon was aus ,ob der Sattel 6 cm mehr abgesenkt werden kann oder nicht.


also ich bin von der mindesteinstecktiefe ausgegangen, die auf der Sattelstütze von Bontrage aufgedruckt war und hab dementsprechend gekürzt!? denke, die sollte reichen!


----------



## noBrain-noPain (5. Dezember 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> Nö. Ich habe eben kurz das Haus verlassen um einkaufen zu gehen  Ansonsten hock ich nur drinnen und lese und schreibe und lese und schreibe und lese und schreibe
> studierst du eigentlich auch?


Jupp, bin in den letzten Wehen meines Maschinenbaustudiums in Garching! Darf auch grad arbeit schreiben!


----------



## bansaiman (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hbae einfach eine kurze Reverb, deren Schaft lässt sich komplett versenken. Wenn ich dann die Sattelstütze runterstelle bin ich fasst auf NULL nur eben noch die Fassung der Reverb erhöht meine Sitzpsotion.

ABER kann hier jemand nun was zu der Federhärte sagen? 
Wäre super, schließlich fahren doch einige von Euch hier Coil!


----------



## Rischar (6. Dezember 2011)

Schreibste dann Diplomarbeit? Falls du noch auf Diplom bist...

Wie lange studierst du denn noch so etwa? All zu viele studierende Bergfahrradfahrer gibt's ja hier nicht. Und dazu noch Remedyfahrer... Klar, bis man wieder vernünftig fahren kann, dauert's was. Aber für nächstes Jahr


----------



## outfaced (6. Dezember 2011)

Kann jemand zufällig über positive Ergebnisse mit Umschichtung des Shimstacks bei DHX air berichten. Hab da einige Ideen, aber wäre auch nicht schlecht, wenn ich nicht das Rad neu erfinden muß


----------



## BePe (6. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist noch einer!
Ich studiere Maschinenbau an einer FH in Berlin.
Aber erst im ersten Semester.
Habe schonmal an der Uni ein Paar wochen angefangen aber die FH liegt mir mehr.
Bin gerade am lernen für die erste Klausur.
Dafür passt das Wetter ja ganz gut

Gruß der Benni


----------



## Rischar (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich bekomme die Schraube an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme, die den Dämpfer mit der Wippe verbindet, nicht gelöst. (Ich hoffe, es ist klar, was ich meine) Die Mutter löst sich, aber die Schraube hängt an der Buchse fest. Keine Ahnung, wie das geht... Hat Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Arthur27 (6. Dezember 2011)

Die ist wohl etwas festgegammelt, da sie normalerweise nur gesteckt ist. Ich würd die Schraube im Gewinde lassen ( also nur leicht lösen, so dass der Schraubenkopf ein wenig heraus schaut ) und sie versuchen mit sanften ( !!! ) Hammerschlägen heraus zu treiben, bzw. mit ein wenig Rostlöser nach zu helfen.


----------



## Rischar (7. Dezember 2011)

Hilft leider alles nichts. Ich sprühe seit 2 Tagen immer, wenn ich dran vorbei gehe, etwas Fett drauf und versuche per Kochlöffel und Hammer die Schraube zu bewegen. 
Wenn sich bis morgen nichts bewegt, werde ich die Wippe ausbauen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BePe (7. Dezember 2011)

Benutz besser richtigen Rostlöser!
Das zeug muss gute Kriecheigenschaften haben und die Korrosion lösen können.
Fett hilft da nicht viel.
Das Zeug hier benutzen wir in der Firma und das wirkt echte wunder!!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Innotec-Debl...t=DE_Heimwerker_Baustoffe&hash=item33670c1e65


----------



## Rischar (7. Dezember 2011)

Okay, Fett war das falsche Wort  
Ich wohne über einem Rad-Laden und der Chef hat mir sein beste Sprüh-Zeug (keine Ahnung, wie es genau heißt) gegeben. Ich habe nicht genau aufgepasst, vielleicht war's auch n Rostlöser...
Hilft da überhaupt Rostlöser? Ich meine, es ist ja Alu... aber es wird allgemein gegen Korrosion arbeiten, oder?


----------



## BePe (7. Dezember 2011)

Jo sollte auch bei alu funzen.


----------



## EL_BOB (8. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt mal ganz einfach gefragt... hast du schon mal probiert die Schraube einfach raus zu drehen. Heißt Inbus rein und linksrum bis sie draußen ist. Vielleicht ist das ja nur verkantet?! Nur damit die Möglichkeit vom Tisch ist... Was soll da schon verostet sein?!


----------



## Rischar (8. Dezember 2011)

So. Wir haben gerade eine Stunde versucht die Schraube, zwischen Schwinge und Vivid Air dran, zu lösen. Erfolglos. Die Schraube scheint eine Symbiose mit der Distanzbuchse eingegangen zu sein. Jetzt wird das Problem vermutlich radikal gelöst. Sprich zersägen...  


Weiß Jemand was ein kompletter Lagersatz kostet?


----------



## thegood (8. Dezember 2011)

Um die 100 Euro wenn du das Kit beim Trek Store in München kaufst, brauch zurzeit auch welche fürs Remedy.

Kannst aber auch mal bei ebay schauen, da sind billigere Nachbauten drinnen.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-Reme...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20bce04bf9


----------



## Rischar (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja, bei denen habe ich heute Mittag auch schon angerufen. Aber 100â¬ ist viel. Sind die alle Lager speziell fÃ¼r's Remedy? Oder sind's teilweise Standart-Lager?

WeiÃ Jemand, was die Schrauben, die Mutter und die Distanzbuchsen der oberen DÃ¤mpferaufnahme kosten? (Oder ob man sie Ã¼berhaupt einzeln bekommt...) Die sind nÃ¤mlich alle Schrott


----------



## Rischar (9. Dezember 2011)

Problem gelöst.
Der Dämpfer ist jetzt von der Schwinge gelöst und schon aufm Weg zum Service 
Die Schraube plus Buchse mussten dafür zerstört werden  buchse und schraube sind quasi miteinander verschmolzen - "kaltgeschweißt". wie ich das geschafft habe, weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## BePe (9. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred777 (10. Dezember 2011)

hey rischar die kompletten lager kannst du z.b. bei kugellager-express nach bestellen, kosten ca 1,50 bis 3,50 pro stück (in edelstahl ca 10,00 bis 15,00 meine ich) in zwei bis drei tagen giebts die im briefkasten.....die richtige bezeichnung steht auf dem schutzring des jeweiligen kugellager ,ist alles genormt!


----------



## Rischar (10. Dezember 2011)

okay, danke.
ich dachte, die lager (zumindest ein paar) wären spezialanfertigungen...


----------



## Brixton (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ich hab im 2008er den rp23 dämpfer. Der war erst 1 mal beim service so wie ich es weis. Nun überlege ich, ob ich mal die Dichtungen wechseln sollte. Luft hält er einwandfrei. Gefordert wird er. Bin damit heuer locker 40.000 HM rauf und auf trails runter.
Oder sollte ich ihn einschicken? Was machen die beim service dort?


----------



## Matze. (11. Dezember 2011)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> okay, dann hab ich hier noch was! war vor 2 wochen noch in den Bergen!






Wo ist das?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (11. Dezember 2011)

is in den Ammergauer Alpen.  echt schön da!


----------



## bansaiman (12. Dezember 2011)

Rischar schrieb:


> So. Wir haben gerade eine Stunde versucht die Schraube, zwischen Schwinge und Vivid Air dran, zu lösen. Erfolglos. Die Schraube scheint eine Symbiose mit der Distanzbuchse eingegangen zu sein. Jetzt wird das Problem vermutlich radikal gelöst. Sprich zersägen...
> 
> 
> Weiß Jemand was ein kompletter Lagersatz kostet?





HI,

bei Ebay gibts den viel günstiger!!! 
Ich gucke abe rmal, ob ich von nem Kollegen etwas Insiderinfo bekommen kann; der kann wohl allgemein LAger beziehen, weiß nur nicht, ob es so passende gibt . . . kannst du mir die nätigen Bezeichnungen schreiben?

Hier schonmal EBay für 2009er und 10er Baujahr Remedys:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trek-Remedy-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20bce04bf9



Juten Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (12. Dezember 2011)

Ah cool, schonmal Danke für die Hilfe. Ich schreib mir die Tage die genauen Bezeichnungen ab und gebe sie dir dann... hier ist gerade etwas Chaos und ich komme zu nichts. Arbeit verfassen und WGparty


----------



## amerryl (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

die Würfel sind gefallen, mein neues wird ein Remedy werden.

Ich könnte ein 8er von 2010 od. 2011 zum gleichen Preis bekommen.

Was ist besser/ anders am 2011er ausser der Steckachse hinten?

Hat vielleicht jemand, gerade den gravierenden Unterschied parat?

Das 2010er ist ja immerhin 500gr leichter und hat eigentlich die besseren
Komponenten.

vielen Dank 
amerryl


----------



## bansaiman (15. Dezember 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Würfel sind gefallen, mein neues wird ein Remedy werden.
> 
> ...




HI,

die 2011er Option auf Steckachse -X12- ist auf jeden FAll schonmal DAS Argument für das 11er und der Rahmen ist um ca. 100 gramm leichter.
Das 10er ist nur leichter, da leider die Ausstattung etwas schlechter geworden ist. Das sind aber Kleinigkeiten, die günstig bei Zeiten zu wechseln sind. DAs wäre mir die Steckachse allemal wert. UDN mit gleichen Komponenten ist das 11 er also leichter UND die GArantie auf die 10er JAhrgänge ist kürzer als auf die 11er, da Trek in den letzten Jahren immer hin und hergewechselt hat in der GArantiedauer auf die Remedys ;-)
Für wieviel bekommst du denn die beiden?
Denn die 2012er sidn ja soagr nach UVP billiger als die vorjahres MOdelle udn vllt bekommst da mit nem kleinen Handel soga rnen ähnlichen Preis für ein aktuelles Modell, die ja nun 67 Grad Lenkwinkel anstatt vorher 68 Grad haben, was die DH-Leistung deutlich steigert.


----------



## amerryl (15. Dezember 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> die 2011er Option auf Steckachse -X12- ist auf jeden FAll schonmal DAS Argument für das 11er und der Rahmen ist um ca. 100 gramm leichter.
> Das 10er ist nur leichter, da leider die Ausstattung etwas schlechter geworden ist. Das sind aber Kleinigkeiten, die günstig bei Zeiten zu wechseln sind. DAs wäre mir die Steckachse allemal wert. UDN mit gleichen Komponenten ist das 11 er also leichter UND die GArantie auf die 10er JAhrgänge ist kürzer als auf die 11er, da Trek in den letzten Jahren immer hin und hergewechselt hat in der GArantiedauer auf die Remedys ;-)
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

1999,-

Ich nehm doch das 2011er, überredet


----------



## psychoo2 (15. Dezember 2011)

Gute Entscheidung !!

Das gesparte Geld kannst dann ja in ne vernünftige Kurbel, höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze und ggf. neuen Laufradsatz investieren 

Der Rest der Ausstattung vom 2011er sollte sonst eh soo passen !


----------



## nesertema (15. Dezember 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> am WE ist mir der Bolzen am Hauptlager des EVO-Links gebrochen ( wahrscheinlich eigenes verschulden da zu fest angezogen. Durch die Spannung ist er dann während dem fahren gebrochen ). Hab das leider erst ganz unten bei der Abfahrt bemerkt.
> 
> ...



Hi Chef,

reagiere zwar mit einem Monat Abstand, aber, hast Du mittlerweile eine Lösung? Ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei meinem 2009er R7 - die Aluschraube hat sich mit der Zeit in den Hauptrahmen hineingequetscht, eigentlich ein Konstruktionsfehler für mich, weil nur wenige mm Auflagefläche der Schraube - siehe Bild vom Inbus. Die Lager waren bei mir im absoluten Top-Zustand.

Meine Lösung war Reklamation und nach ein paar Wochen ein neuer 2011er R9 Rahmen samt DRCV-Dämpfer.  Beim neuen Rahmen habe ich die Wippe noch nicht zerlegt, aber ich nehme stark an, Trek hat hier nachgebessert.


----------



## Arthur27 (15. Dezember 2011)

Servus Nesertema,

naja Lösung nicht direkt. Bin erstmal so weitergefahren  Hat bisher zum Glück gehalten.
Mittlerweile hab ich mir eine durchgehend gleichdicke VA-Schraube organisiert, die in den Rahmen passt. Somit hab ich deutlich mehr Auflagefläche, was das Problem entschärfen sollte.
Gefahren bin ich mit der VA-Schraube allerdings noch nicht, da das Wetter in den letzten Tagen alles andere als einladend ist. Denke aber dass ich dadurch die Sache in den Griff bekomme.

Reklamation ging bei mir nicht, da ich den Rahmen erst vor nem halben Jahr von privat gekauft habe ... tja, Pech gehabt.


----------



## nesertema (15. Dezember 2011)

Vorbesitzer ist nicht bereit für Garantieschein/Rechnung ?

Während der Reklamation, als noch unklar war ob es überhaupt akzeptiert wird, habe ich überlegt, daß es sich mit einer neuen Schraube mit besserer Auflagefläche und mit Flüssigmetall "stabilisieren" ließe...


----------



## bansaiman (15. Dezember 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> 1999,-
> 
> Ich nehm doch das 2011er, überredet





ÄHm 1999 für ein Remedy 7 oder 8?
ruf mal bei Fahrraf XXL in St. Augustin an, dagibts das 7er für 1599  (habe ich da auch her, mit leichten Modifikationen ^^), vom 8er weiß ich den Preis gerade nicht. Aber das 9er kostet 2400.


----------



## amerryl (16. Dezember 2011)

es ist ein 8er.

Den Preis für das 9.7
Karbon möchte ich eigentlich nicht, das Rad sollte
auch den einen oder anderen "Notabwurf" überstehen.
Wenn was passiert möchte ich die Schäden gerne sehen. 

Ist nur eine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (16. Dezember 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> es ist ein 8er.
> 
> Den Preis für das 9.7
> Karbon möchte ich eigentlich nicht, das Rad sollte
> ...





Ich schrieb 9er nicht 9.7er ;-) 
Das 9er ist die Topvariante der Alurahmen


----------



## amerryl (16. Dezember 2011)

ich hab dort angerufen, in meiner Größe
gab es nur noch das 9.7


----------



## bansaiman (16. Dezember 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> ich hab dort angerufen, in meiner Größe
> gab es nur noch das 9.7




Dann solltest du das wohl auch so schreiben, damit es kein Missverständnis gibt


----------



## lariorider (16. Dezember 2011)

Weiß jemand, wo man Ersatzlager für den Cane greek ZS3 Steuersatz bekommt? das untere 1,5 Zoll Kugellager hat ziemlich Rost angesetzt und läuft nicht mehr gut . gibt es das Teil evtl. in Edelstahl?


----------



## H-P (16. Dezember 2011)

lariorider schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo man Ersatzlager für den Cane greek ZS3 Steuersatz bekommt? das untere 1,5 Zoll Kugellager hat ziemlich Rost angesetzt und läuft nicht mehr gut . gibt es das Teil evtl. in Edelstahl?


 
Meins wurde von einem Spezialiced Händler ersetzt, die sind wohl identisch.


----------



## Billybob (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zukünftige mittreker,

ich bekomme in naher zukunft einen '11er R9 rahmen.
Da ich vom trance x umsteige fehlen mir natürlcih noch ein paar erfahrungen und teile für den aufbau... ich würde mich über ein paar tips freuen.

was ich noch brauche:
- schaltzüge/hüllen  (habe iwo gelesen die züge seien offen verlegt?)(sram x9 trigger/x0 schaltwerk)
- einen umwerfer (marke egal/ Ø?)
- falls jemand nen tip für ein günstiges verschleißset hat... her damit (9fach, slx kurbel ist vorhanden)
- lenker / vorbau  
- sticker um den lack etwas zu schonen
- kettenstrebenschutz (k.a. ob einer dabei ist)
- unterrohrschutz?? (tut das not?)
- nich ganz unwichtig... ne gabel, denke da an eine sektor/revelation (coil/air) dual position (gerne gebraucht)*(wie lang muss der schaft min sein?)*
- edit: achja, wer kann mir denn sagen, wie lang die bremsleitungen für einen 19,5" rahmen sein müssen (elixir 5) ich denke da brauche ich auch neue. 

die prioritäten sind: funktion/preis > gewicht > optik

bin gespannt und freu mich auf den rahmen


----------



## Sub-Zero (18. Dezember 2011)

- kettenstrebenschutz
Der orig. macht nen guten eindruck. Würde ich mal abwarten ob der mitkommt
- unterrohrschutz
mm nach Empfehlenswert. Mich hat das scheppern von hochgespickten Steinen schon auf der ersten Ausfahrt tierisch genervt (wenn se gegen das dünne Blech spicken). Der Lack ist auch sehr anfällig
Hab daher nen alten Reifen zerschnitten und hingepasst (waren dann 85g inkl. Kabelbinder). Bei Ebay findet sich aber auch nen Carbon-Teil.
- verschleißset
Vielleicht ne XT 9fach Kassette mit HG93 Kette für 60? (bei H&S oder Bike-Components)
- schaltzüge/hüllen
Ja sind offen (unter dem Oberrohr)


----------



## Billybob (19. Dezember 2011)

danke schonmal

hast du ein schlagwort parat bez. des unterrohrschutzes bei ebay? ich hab da nichts gefunden.
was ist mit dem umwerfer? durchmesser der schelle? typ?
die länge der hinteren bremsleitung würde mir sehr helfen... falls also irgendwer seine grad demontiert hat...


----------



## psychoo2 (19. Dezember 2011)

Gib einfach Trek Remedy ein. Dann kommen ganz unten wenn Du scrollst die Unterrohrschutz.

Nennt sich :
MTB Carbon Fibre Rock Guard for Trek Remedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## araya (19. Dezember 2011)

@ billybob!
Die Länge der hinteren Bremsleitung -Avid Elixir CR- beträgt bei meinem Remedy 143 cm.
Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Billybob (19. Dezember 2011)

danke euch beiden...
@psychoo2: recht teuer das carbonteilchen, da werd ich vorerst auf doe o.g. variante mit dem schlauch ausweichen.
@araya: welche rahmengröße fährste denn?


----------



## araya (19. Dezember 2011)

@ billybob
19,5"


----------



## Houschter (19. Dezember 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> was ist mit dem umwerfer? durchmesser der schelle? typ?



34,9er DownSwing (SLX: FD-M661 für 3x9)
Schaltzüge würd ich die Jagwire Ripcord L3 nehmen, da ist alles dabei was man zur Montage braucht und die schalten butterweich!


----------



## Billybob (19. Dezember 2011)

danke nochmal...

nur um sicher zu gehen ???


----------



## Houschter (19. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davrick (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Bin im Moment am überlegen, eine 160er gabel in mein Remedy zu bauen. Nun habe ich allerdings den 2011er Carbon Rahmen. Mein Händler meinte, ich solle auf jeden Fall die Finger davon lassen, da die Geometrieveränderung die Belastungsstellen vom Rahmen an Stellen verschiebt, wo der Rahmen auf die Belastung nicht mehr ausgelegt ist.

Mir kam das allerdings etwas dünn vor und daher habe ich Trek eine Mail geschrieben, auf die ich gleich zwei unterschiedliche Antworten bekommen habe:
1. Es ist möglich, aber verändert halt die Geo (deshalb empfehlen sie es nicht bla)
2. Sie empfehlen es nicht, weil es die Garantie vom Rahmen eventuell angreift.

Von kritischen Belastungen für den Rahmen haben sie nicht gesprochen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Da ich kein Carbonexperte bin, kann mir jemand, der sich damit auskennt, sagen ob solch eine kleine Änderung bei Carbonrahmen wirklich kritisch ist?
Fährt jmd. eventuell ein Carbon Remedy mit 160er und hat von Trek oder seinem Händler andere Ratschläge oder auch die gleichen gekriegt?


----------



## Igetyou (21. Dezember 2011)

Die Geometrieveränderung merkst du auf jeden Fall.Gabeeinbauhöhe der Fox 32 beträgt (wenn ich mich nicht irre) 520mm.Eine 160mm Gabel (Lyrik, Fox 36) hat eine Einbauhöhe von 545mm
Die Zwei Zentimeter verlängern den Radstand, Flachen den Sitz- und Lenkwinkel hab und erhöhen das Tretlager minimal. Ich habe es bei meinem Spezi Pitch schon gemerkt.Aber du kannst mit Lenker, Vorbau,Spacer die Sitzposition wieder auf den Ursprung zurück stellen.
Der Karbonrahmen wird halten. Ich würde sogar sagen das er stabiler ist als die Aluversion.
Santa Cruz (Blur LTC) und Intense (Carbine) können auch mit 150mm und 160mm Gabeln Gefahren werden. Im Netz sind die Geometrien sogar mit beiden Gabeltypen abgebildet inkl. Geometrieveränderung .


----------



## Davrick (21. Dezember 2011)

Jo das mit der Geoveränderung ist alles klar und auch kein Thema.

Es geht mir nur darum, dass der Händler mir stark davon abgeraten hat, weil er Rahmenbeschädigungen deshalb befürchtet hat und mir eben auch Trek nichts sagen konnte.

Andererseits macht mehr oder weniger SAG vorne ja auch mal schnell 1-2 cm Unterschied aus. Von daher kann das ganze ja nicht so tragisch sein, denke ich.

Fährst du eine 160er Gabel?


----------



## Igetyou (21. Dezember 2011)

Nee fahre im Moment noch die Fox 32.
Will aber im Sommer umrüsten auf 160mm (Fox 36 oder BOS Deville).

Ich denke nicht das der Rahmen so komzipiert wurde, das er seine Stabilität nur besitzt, wenn er mit einer 150mm Gabel gefahren wird.

Ich mache mir da kein Kopf.


----------



## Rischar (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe endlich mal wieder n Video geschnitten: 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18180/h
meistens filme ich auf dem remedy


----------



## aquarius-biker (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ab heute kann man sagen, Willkommen im Club.

Hab nach heutiger Probefahrt endlich eine Entscheidung getroffen zwischen Stumpi Evo, CD Jekyll oder Remedy.  Ein 2012,er Remedy 9 wird's. Heute bestellt und wird im Januar abgeholt 

Frohe Festtage an Alle
Aquarius


----------



## Igetyou (22. Dezember 2011)

aquarius-biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ab heute kann man sagen, Willkommen im Club.
> 
> Hab nach heutiger Probefahrt endlich eine Entscheidung getroffen zwischen Stumpi Evo, CD Jekyll oder Remedy.  Ein 2012,er Remedy 9 wird's. Heute bestellt und wird im Januar abgeholt
> ...



Glückwunsch!!!
Sicherlich eine gute Entscheidung.
Wieso das Trek Remedy? 
Bist du alle Bikes probe gefahren?


----------



## User85319 (22. Dezember 2011)

Häng mich da mal ran, bin auch an den drei Bikes interessiert 
Vor allem die Unterschiede Stumpy und Remedy würden mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## bansaiman (22. Dezember 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin im Moment am überlegen, eine 160er gabel in mein Remedy zu bauen. Nun habe ich allerdings den 2011er Carbon Rahmen. Mein Händler meinte, ich solle auf jeden Fall die Finger davon lassen, da die Geometrieveränderung die Belastungsstellen vom Rahmen an Stellen verschiebt, wo der Rahmen auf die Belastung nicht mehr ausgelegt ist.
> 
> ...





Ja, die Geometrie verändert sich, aber zum Guten hin, mehr DH Leistung. Und du kannst ja, wenns nätig ist ne absenkung nehmen zum Bezwingen der Höhenmeter.
Ich denke, da hat der Kollege recht. Hier fahren einige mit 160 und 170 mm FW vorne und das Carbon wird das sicher auch abkönnen.
Ich habe mir letztendlich dann die Deville mit 170 mm bestellt. Muss nur noch bis ende Januar warten  aber freu mich so drauf, das ist´s dann wert 
Wenn du auf absenkung verzichten kannst,, hol dir die Bos Deville 160 mm tapered und knick die fox!


----------



## aquarius-biker (22. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!
> Sicherlich eine gute Entscheidung.
> Wieso das Trek Remedy?
> Bist du alle Bikes probe gefahren?



Bin alle mal eine Runde Probe gefahren, wenn man das als Probefahrt bezeichnen kann.

Das Remedy hat mich im gesamten Konzept und Ausstattung am meisten überzeugt. Das Konzept des Stumpis Evo ist grundsätzlich sehr interessant, aber die Alu-Variante ist echt mager ausgestattet und der Carbonhobel zu teuer. Beim Jekyll schreckt mich das Gesamtgewicht ab, da ist man nicht weit von Enduro-Gewichten weg, auch wär es preislich teurer (inclusive meiner kleinen Änderungen) als das Remedy. Der Hinterbau des Remedy's fühlte sich auch echt Sahne an  , war zumindest mein persönliches Empfinden auf der Proberunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terja (22. Dezember 2011)

aquarius-biker schrieb:


> Bin alle mal eine Runde Probe gefahren, wenn man das als Probefahrt bezeichnen kann.
> 
> Das Remedy hat mich im gesamten Konzept und Ausstattung am meisten überzeugt. Das Konzept des Stumpis Evo ist grundsätzlich sehr interessant, aber die Alu-Variante ist echt mager ausgestattet und der Carbonhobel zu teuer. Beim Jekyll schreckt mich das Gesamtgewicht ab, da ist man nicht weit von Enduro-Gewichten weg, auch wär es preislich teurer (inclusive meiner kleinen Änderungen) als das Remedy. Der Hinterbau des Remedy's fühlte sich auch echt Sahne an  , war zumindest mein persönliches Empfinden auf der Proberunde.



Stand vor der selben Entscheidung Stumpi Evo ,Jekyll oder Remedy und genau diese und andere  Punkte haben mich dann letztendlich auch zur Entscheidung fürs Remedy 9 gebracht.


----------



## paul.lahner (22. Dezember 2011)

@bansaiman: wo hast denn die gabel bestellt?guten kurs gefunden?


----------



## Davrick (22. Dezember 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> J
> Wenn du auf absenkung verzichten kannst,, hol dir die Bos Deville 160 mm tapered und knick die fox!



Auf Absenkung kann ich verzichten, jo. Ich warte erstmal bis Frühjahr jetzt ab und schau, was mit der angeblichen 34er 160er float geht. An sich bin ich nicht der Fox-Fan aber das würde mir die Anschaffung eines neuen LRS sparen . Weil meine Naben sind nicht umbaubar auf QR20


----------



## Igetyou (22. Dezember 2011)

Fox 34 ist bestimmt geil. Gewicht unter 1900g wären cool.
Wann soll die Gabel rauskommen?

Die Bos Deville (160mm) wäre im Moment mein Favorit.


----------



## Davrick (22. Dezember 2011)

Absolut keine Ahnung. Die einzigen Infos, die ich darüber habe ist aus dem Gerüchtethread hier im IBC.

REINE SPEKULATION von mir: Die Produktfotos schauen von Fox schon recht final aus - von daher würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die Dinger auf dem Sea Otter vorgestellt werden und dann Frühjahr/Sommer 2012 erhältlich sind. War ja (korrigiert mich wenn ich irre) dieses Jahr auch nicht anders.


----------



## bansaiman (23. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Fox 34 ist bestimmt geil. Gewicht unter 1900g wären cool.
> Wann soll die Gabel rauskommen?
> 
> Die Bos Deville (160mm) wäre im Moment mein Favorit.


 


Mich interessiert FOX alleine wegen deren Preisen und Garantiegehabe nicht, selbst wenn die 34er dann etwas leichter als die Bos sein sollte.

Für ne neue BOS zahlt man ja maximal das Gleiche, also relativ gesehen ist die gar nicht so teuer (ne Idylle ist natürlich ne andere Nummer, aber eben auch eine Top Gabel)

NIcht nur die blöden Bravos sondern auch jeder, der beide Gabeln mal gefahren ist, gibt -abgesehen vom besseren Ansprechverhalten- an, dass die Dämpfung der Bos auch einen größeren Einstellbereich hat aber v.A. effektiver arbeitet als die der anderen Gabeln (auch Lyrik RC2 DH) und deshalb gnadenlos am Boden klebt. Dies gilt auch für den Vip´r Dämpfer gegen den ach so toll Kashima beschichteten Rp Dämpfer (gibt so viele andere Dämpfer mit gleicher Leistung ohne den kashima Dreck, scheint also auch ohne zu gehen ^^, was macht nur der Motorsport ohen Kashima Coating :-D ).
Dabei ist der Vip´r dann von Haus aus auch noch auf dein Rad und dich angepasst.
Wenn nen Luftdämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter, dann wäre es der. Aber ich fahre momentan Stahl.



paul.lahner:

Ich habe die Gabel bei Bike components in Aachen zum besten Kurs bekommen. Habe einfach mal angefragt, wenn ich die direkt in einem Schwenk bezahle, was die mir für einen Preis machen können; sprich einfach die Läden mal anquatschen und nachfragen. (wer bei Bikemailorder die Gold Karte hat, bekommt die dank 10 Prozent rabatt auch um die 900 oder etwas drunter.)


----------



## flying5 (25. Dezember 2011)

hi zusammen,
ich bin mittlerweile auch stolzer besitzer eines Remedy 8 2011. bis jetzt auch mehr als zufrieden 
nun zu meinen fragen...
wer fährt noch die originallen Laufräder und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit? oder habt ihr alle gleich den LRS getauscht? 
man kann ja hier den Hinterbau von QR auf X12 umbauen, lohnt sich denn dieser Umbau spürbar? was sind hierzu eure erfahrungen/empfehlungen? Wo kann man dieses Umrüstset kaufen (online)? hab leider nichts gefunden....das einzige war bei jehle bike, allerdings nur die Steckachse und keine benötigten adapter etc

grüße
thomas


----------



## Remedy8 (26. Dezember 2011)

Moin und frohe Weihnachten an Euch alle!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen aktuellen Veränderungen:
RS Lyrik 2012
Bontrager Rhythm Pro Carbon (750mm)
Bontrager Race XXX Vorbau
Bontrager Barends Carbon
Lupine Betty


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Dezember 2011)

Fährt jemand von Euch schon das 2012er Remedy 9.9 oder hat es schon in Shops gesehen? Mich würde das Gewicht im Vergleich zum 9.8 interessieren (das wiegt wohl um die 12.6kg ohne Pedale)

Ich würde ganz gerne unter 12kg kommen wollen inkl Pedale und automatische Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (26. Dezember 2011)

flying5 schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> ich bin mittlerweile auch stolzer besitzer eines Remedy 8 2011. bis jetzt auch mehr als zufrieden
> nun zu meinen fragen...
> wer fÃ¤hrt noch die originallen LaufrÃ¤der und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit? oder habt ihr alle gleich den LRS getauscht?
> ...


 
ICh wiege komplett 90 Kilo und merke das schon . . . lohnt sich also.

Brauchst du nur die Achse oder auch die Inlays (weiÃ ja nicht, ob die beim Remedy 8 schon dabei sind)?
Du musst darauf achten, dass es eine spezielle MAx Lite Achse fÃ¼r das Remedy ist; wegen des ABP Hinterbaus. INsgesamt hat die eine LÃ¤nge von ca. 19 cm, die normale ist nur 17 lang, damit kommst du nicht in die andere Seite rein.
Das ganze mit Inlays kostet zwischen 80 â¬ und 100 â¬. Ruf direkt bei fun-corner oder Trek Essen an und frag einfach, was der beste Preis ist, den die dir fÃ¼r die Teile machen kÃ¶nnen; mÃ¼ssen die wahrscheinlich bestellen. Im Netz findest du die Teile i.d.R. nicht.

Weihnachtliche GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## Davrick (26. Dezember 2011)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch schon das 2012er Remedy 9.9 oder hat es schon in Shops gesehen? Mich würde das Gewicht im Vergleich zum 9.8 interessieren (das wiegt wohl um die 12.6kg ohne Pedale)
> 
> Ich würde ganz gerne unter 12kg kommen wollen inkl Pedale und automatische Sattelstütze.



Das 2011er 9.9 hatte 12,2 kg ohne Pedale laut Trek Store in München. 2012 sollte ein bisschen leichter sein - denke um die 12 Kg ohne Pedale.

Wenn du unter 12 kg kommen willst, würde ich dir empfehlen, lieber das 9.8er zu kaufen und Laufräder, XT Zeug und evtl. Reifen zu tauschen. Der Aufpreis für die XX Gruppe und die (meiner Meinung nach nicht so tollen) XM 1550 ist mit ca. 2.800 Schmarrn. Da kommst du mit dem 9.8er günstiger weg, wenn dir dein Händler die Sachen zurücknimmt.

Wirklich deutlich unter 12 Kg kommst du aber nur mit Funktionseinbußen wie dünne Reifen oder durch Clavicula und co, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2011)

keine Ahnung wie genau die Angaben von Trek jetzt sind - aber die Gewichtsangaben 2008 / 2009 waren nicht viel wert.


----------



## Igetyou (26. Dezember 2011)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Moin und frohe Weihnachten an Euch alle!
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen aktuellen Veränderungen:
> RS Lyrik 2012
> Bontrager Rhythm Pro Carbon (750mm)
> ...



Bei dir ist ja das Remedy zum Tourenfully mutiert!
Wäre jetzt nicht so meins.In meinen Augen nicht ganz stimmig
Aber jedem das seine
Ich würde den Spacerturm und die Barends entfernen.


----------



## Remedy8 (26. Dezember 2011)

Servus!

Ja, mein Konzept geht eindeutig in Richtung Tourenfully! Bin groß & wirklich (!) schwer (ca. 125 Kg). Deshalb was stabiles ;-)
Spaces müssen wegen der Geometrie so sein. Der vorherige Lenker hatte einen Zentimeter mehr Rise (25mm) entgegen dem neuen (15mm), was leider zusätzliche Spacer notwendig gemacht hat. Die Barends sind noch in der Erprobungsphase...


----------



## Igetyou (26. Dezember 2011)

Okay bei 125kg Gesamtgewicht braucht man stabile Parts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (26. Dezember 2011)

Bike wiegt aber auch - wie abgebildet - 17,5 Kg...


----------



## Igetyou (26. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ne Hausnummer!


----------



## Davrick (26. Dezember 2011)

sramx9 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wie genau die Angaben von Trek jetzt sind - aber die Gewichtsangaben 2008 / 2009 waren nicht viel wert.



Gibt doch gar keine Gewichtsangaben von Trek mehr. Die 12,2 kg vom 2011er 9.9 waren vom Händler gewogen.


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2011)

nicht ? vernünftig - lieber nichts sagen als lüg...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Dezember 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn du unter 12 kg kommen willst, würde ich dir empfehlen, lieber das 9.8er zu kaufen und Laufräder, XT Zeug und evtl. Reifen zu tauschen. Der Aufpreis für die XX Gruppe und die (meiner Meinung nach nicht so tollen) XM 1550 ist mit ca. 2.800 Schmarrn. Da kommst du mit dem 9.8er günstiger weg, wenn dir dein Händler die Sachen zurücknimmt.
> 
> ...



Merci für Deinen Tip.

Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Mit meinem 2009er Remedy kam ich schon auf 12.0kg mit folgendem Setup:

Rahmen:Trek Remedy 8 2009 (19")
Dämpfer: RP23 
Gabel: Rock Shox Reveleation Team 150mm tapered (fix)
Schaltung/Antrieb: XT (mit 20er Mountaingoat Kettenblatt)
Bremse Magura Marta 
Vorbau: Bontrager Serie
Lenker: Specialized Prowess S-Works Carbon Enduro
Griffe: Mossgummi
Pedale: XTR
Sattelstütze: Bontrager Race XXL (gekürzt)
Sattel: Specialized Phenom SL

Bontrager Rythm Pro
VR Nabe: Serie
HR Nabe: DTswiss 240s
Tubeless mit No-Tubes Felgenband und Milch
VR: 2.25 Rocket Ron
HR: 2.25 Racing Ralph
Kassette: 11-32 XTR
Bremse VR: 203mm (Bremscheibe Alligator Aries)
Bremse HR: 180mm (Bremscheibe Alligator Aries)
Gewicht: 12.0kg

Mittlerweile sind aber schon wieder ein paar Änderungen gemacht worden, die das Gewicht nach oben geschraubt haben:
Säint Bremse vorne
Nachrüstung auf Dualposition in der Gabel
Andere Reifen
11-36 Titankassette
Schlauch (kein Tubeless mehr) 

Also mit Carbonrahmen, XTR-Komplettantrieb (Schaltung, Kurbel) und wieder Rückrüstung auf Marta sollte ich locker unter 12kg kommen und vielleicht mit der automatischen Sattelstütze um die 12kg erreichen. Oder was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bei dir ist ja das Remedy zum Tourenfully mutiert!
> Wäre jetzt nicht so meins.In meinen Augen nicht ganz stimmig
> Aber jedem das seine
> Ich würde den Spacerturm und die Barends entfernen.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele !! Das ist als würde man einen Porsche zum Passat umbauen !


----------



## Trekyy (27. Dezember 2011)

@Nicki Nitro warum kein Tubeless mehr? will auch gerade umrüsten ?oder lieber nicht  gruß Treky


----------



## Igetyou (27. Dezember 2011)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele !! Das ist als würde man einen Porsche zum Passat umbauen !



Richtig!!
Das Remedy kann schon was!!


----------



## byronic (27. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal, es gab doch letztes irgendwo so einen Beitrag wo so nen Umwerferschutz aus Plastik/Gummi zu bestellen gibt. Hat jemand die Quelle eventuell noch?


----------



## sramx9 (27. Dezember 2011)

ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln wie einige ihr Remi vergewaltigen. Warum solche CC Reifen wie RoRo und RaRa an ein Remedy?????? Nur wegen dem schei... Gewicht ?
Aber das geht ja so seit das Remi raus kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davrick (27. Dezember 2011)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Merci für Deinen Tip.
> 
> Hat das schon jemand gemacht?...



Hab das Remedy 9.8 2011. Mein Händler hat mir die ganze XT Gruppe und die Laufräder zurückgenommen und dafür ne XTR und Tune Twenty-4 (1470 Gramm der Satz) verbaut. Mit tubeless und Fat Albert 2.4, X-King 2.4 bin ich damit bei sehr knapp unter 12.0 kg mit Pedalen (Sixpack Icon Ti Magnesium) und Joplin.

XX Kassette, Reverb und leichtere Bremsen als die X.0 dran - schon hast du dein sub 12kg Remedy ohne Funktionseinbußen (wobei der X-King fast schon eine darstellt )


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Dezember 2011)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln wie einige ihr Remi vergewaltigen. Warum solche CC Reifen wie RoRo und RaRa an ein Remedy?????? Nur wegen dem schei... Gewicht ?
> Aber das geht ja so seit das Remi raus kam



So bin ich 1x einen Marathon mitgefahren (wie der Thread-Titel auch meint ...). Ausserdem ist diese Reifenkombi für Touren völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Dezember 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Hab das Remedy 9.8 2011. Mein Händler hat mir die ganze XT Gruppe und die Laufräder zurückgenommen und dafür ne XTR und Tune Twenty-4 (1470 Gramm der Satz) verbaut. Mit tubeless und Fat Albert 2.4, X-King 2.4 bin ich damit bei sehr knapp unter 12.0 kg mit Pedalen (Sixpack Icon Ti Magnesium) und Joplin.
> 
> XX Kassette, Reverb und leichtere Bremsen als die X.0 dran - schon hast du dein sub 12kg Remedy ohne Funktionseinbußen (wobei der X-King fast schon eine darstellt )



Und was hat Dich der Umbau gekostet?


----------



## Davrick (27. Dezember 2011)

Weiß ich auf den Cent nicht mehr genau. XT auf XTR waren um die 700 - 800 Euro glaube ich. Der LRS Umbau war mit nur 100 Euro nicht so teuer. War aber auch Sonderangebot.


----------



## sramx9 (27. Dezember 2011)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> So bin ich 1x einen Marathon mitgefahren (wie der Thread-Titel auch meint ...). Ausserdem ist diese Reifenkombi für Touren völlig ausreichend.



Kann sein - für Touren ist aber auch ein Fuel ex vollkommen ausreichend  

Ich verstehe solche Reifenkombis am Remedy nicht und werde es nie verstehen - ist ja auch egal.


----------



## Igetyou (27. Dezember 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> WeiÃ ich auf den Cent nicht mehr genau. XT auf XTR waren um die 700 - 800 Euro glaube ich. Der LRS Umbau war mit nur 100 Euro nicht so teuer. War aber auch Sonderangebot.



100â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r den LRS ist wirklich Hammer!
Neu kosten die Dinger doch 800â¬.
Die M1800 kosten glaube ich um die 300â¬.

Zu den Originalfelgen muss ich jedoch sagen das sie sehr haltbar sind.
Trotz ruppiger Fahrweise auf Trails und Bikepark mit Drop (1,2m) sind sie noch fast wie neu.
Wiege mit AusrÃ¼stung ca 82kg

Zur Reifenwahl:
Wenn das Remedy artgerecht gefahren wird mÃ¼ssen ordentliche Reifen montiert werden.
CC-Reifen auf dem Bock sind Schrott


----------



## Davrick (27. Dezember 2011)

Die 24 gabs mal für 600 bei bike components. Und die M1800 kosten 500 UVP. Daher die 100 Euro.


----------



## Igetyou (27. Dezember 2011)

Okay dann war ich falsch informiert.

Ich wusste nicht das die M1800 so teuer sind.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Reifenwahl:
> Wenn das Remedy artgerecht gefahren wird müssen ordentliche Reifen montiert werden.
> CC-Reifen auf dem Bock sind Schrott



Keine Angst, jetzt sind aktuell Rubber Queen 2.2 montiert. Die bleiben drauf, wenigstens bis zum Frühjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remedybiker (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Aktualisiere mein Remedy 8 über den Winter,neue Bremsen, lenker,und  Vorbau.
gruss remedybiker


----------



## Billybob (29. Dezember 2011)

hallo,
der umwerferzug wird ja durchs oberrohr geführt richtig?
wer kann mir sagen ob da eine 4,5mm aussenhülle durchpasst?


----------



## derharry (29. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin,
hat hier zufällig einer Infos über den Lieferzeitpunkt vom 9.8 in der Größe 21.5" ?!
Und kann es sein das, dass Remedy 9.8 in der Größe schon bei Trek ausverkauft ist?! So sagte mir nämlich ein Händler.
Bin etwas verunsichert und würde mich freuen wenn hier einer genaue Infos hat.

Gruß
Harry


----------



## noBrain-noPain (30. Dezember 2011)

derharry schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hat hier zufällig einer Infos über den Lieferzeitpunkt vom 9.8 in der Größe 21.5" ?!
> Und kann es sein das, dass Remedy 9.8 in der Größe schon bei Trek ausverkauft ist?! So sagte mir nämlich ein Händler.
> Bin etwas verunsichert und würde mich freuen wenn hier einer genaue Infos hat.
> ...


also der Lieferzeitpunkt hängt von deinem Händler ab. Der bestellt bei der voroder auf der Eurobike seine Räder für bestimmte Termine. (also z.b. 3 remedy im Januar, 2 im Februar ...) und die bekommt er dann mehr oder weniger pünktlich. Und dann gibts noch den Fall, dass Du zu einem Händler gehst und er hat das rad, dass Du haben möchtest nicht mehr da oder nicht bestellt. Dann muss er das bestellen (nachorder) und da sind die Räder meist ziemlich schnell ausverkauft. das heißt nicht, dass es nirgends mehr welche gibt, sondern nur, dass keine mehr zusätzlich bestellt werden könnnen. also kann dir nur der Händler bei dem Du das Rad kaufen möchtest sagen, ab wanns kommt. und es wäre noch interessant zu wissen, für welches Modelljahr du dich interessierst!  vielleicht kann Dir dann jemand sagen, ab wann die an die ersten händler ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Billybob (30. Dezember 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> hallo,
> der umwerferzug wird ja durchs oberrohr geführt richtig?
> wer kann mir sagen ob da eine 4,5mm aussenhülle durchpasst?



wäre super wenn mal wer messen könnte, möchte heute abend bestellen...
geht übr um ein 2011er modell.
danke


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (30. Dezember 2011)

Hier sind Gewichte der 2012er Bikes angegeben. Wenn der Unterschied 9.9 zu 9.8 wirklich so gross ist, dann würde es sich schon fast wieder "lohnen". Immerhin kommt man damit schon fast von ganz alleine unter 12.0kg inkl. Reverb Sattelstütze. Dafür würde ich dann auch mein Top Fuel und 2009er Remedy abstossen. 

http://www.velo-reichmuth.ch/index.php?pg=Sortiment2&sort=Trek

Modelle:       
Remedy 9.9 CHF 8`599.- 11.74kg Carbon OCLV 
Remedy 9.8 CHF 5`499.- 12.66kg Carbon OCLV 
Remedy 9.7 CHF 3`999.- 13.00kg Carbon OCLV 
Remedy 9 CHF 3`999.- 13.02kg Aluminium Alpha Platinum 
Remedy 8 CHF 3`199.- 13.70kg Aluminium Alpha Platinum 
Remedy 7 CHF 2`799.- 13.94kg Aluminium Alpha Platinum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (30. Dezember 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> hallo,
> der umwerferzug wird ja durchs oberrohr geführt richtig?
> wer kann mir sagen ob da eine 4,5mm aussenhülle durchpasst?



Soweit ich weiß laufen die Züge am 11er R an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs und nicht im Rohr. Wenn dem so ist dann kannst das Set bestellen, fahr ich an meinem 10er auch. Funktioniert prächtig!


----------



## Billybob (30. Dezember 2011)

hatte mich verguckt...
beim 2012er wird der zug durchs or geführt...




ich bekomme den 2011er rahmen...




...also bestellen...
danke


----------



## Davrick (30. Dezember 2011)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hier sind Gewichte der 2012er Bikes angegeben. Wenn der Unterschied 9.9 zu 9.8 wirklich so gross ist, dann würde es sich schon fast wieder "lohnen". Immerhin kommt man damit schon fast von ganz alleine unter 12.0kg inkl. Reverb Sattelstütze. Dafür würde ich dann auch mein Top Fuel und 2009er Remedy abstossen.
> 
> http://www.velo-reichmuth.ch/index.php?pg=Sortiment2&sort=Trek
> 
> ...




Interessante Gewichtsangaben. Scheint auch nachgewogen zu sein. Bedenke aber, dass du beim 9.9er die stramme 2x10 Übersetzung der XX hast und das Gewicht auch mit Tuning beim 9.8er erreichst - und zwar günstiger und mit guter Übersetzung (XTR).


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Dezember 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Interessante Gewichtsangaben. Scheint auch nachgewogen zu sein. Bedenke aber, dass du beim 9.9er die stramme 2x10 Übersetzung der XX hast und das Gewicht auch mit Tuning beim 9.8er erreichst - und zwar günstiger und mit guter Übersetzung (XTR).



Die Gewichte sind von Trek CH, allerdings ohne Angabe von der entsprechenden Rahmengrösse. 

Mein Händler, von dem ich alle Bikes bisher gekauft habe, ist sehr klein. Da kann ich nicht sagen, nimm bitte den XT-Antrieb zurück und ich nehme dafür komplett XTR, oder so. Die Umrüstung bleibt bei mir hängen und sei mal ehrlich. Für gebrauchte/Neuteile bekommt man doch nichts mehr. Die Leute nennen einen den günstigsten Preis von CRC oder Bikediscount, etc. und wollen dann immer noch einen Abschlag. Ist das gerechtfertigt? Wer weiss, was mich dann die Umrüstung am Ende kosten wird. Ausserdem habe ich hohe Vorlaufkosten, denn ich weiss ja nicht, wann ich die verkauft bekomme.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Dezember 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Interessante Gewichtsangaben. Scheint auch nachgewogen zu sein. Bedenke aber, dass du beim 9.9er die stramme 2x10 Übersetzung der XX hast und das Gewicht auch mit Tuning beim 9.8er erreichst - und zwar günstiger und mit guter Übersetzung (XTR).



A pros pos, welche XTR meinst Du eigentlich, die "alte" 3x9 oder aktuellen 3x10/2x10?


----------



## Davrick (31. Dezember 2011)

Die neue 3x10. Und wenn dir dein Händler die Teile nicht zurücknimmt, hätte ich auch keine Lust drauf, das selbst zu machen


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Januar 2012)

Davrick schrieb:


> Interessante Gewichtsangaben. Scheint auch nachgewogen zu sein. Bedenke aber, dass du beim 9.9er die stramme 2x10 Übersetzung der XX hast und das Gewicht auch mit Tuning beim 9.8er erreichst - und zwar günstiger und mit guter Übersetzung (XTR).



Stimmt ist möglich. Ich habe mal nachgeforscht:
Bremse: MT8 statt XT *(-265g*): Quelle MountainBike 12/2011
Antrieb X0 statt XT *(-257g*): Quelle MountainBike 11/2011
Reifen: Conti 2.4 MK Prot statt Bontrager XR4 + Tubeless (ca. *-300-350g*)
Das machen auch schon gute *-850g *aus. Würde man den Antrieb auf XTR + XX-Kassette umrüsten würden nochmals -90g wegschmelzen, und käme auf ca. *- 950g *weniger. Da würde man um die + - 12.0kg landen.


----------



## Davrick (1. Januar 2012)

Laufradsatz tauschen nicht vergessen. Viel von der Serienausstattung bleibt dann allerdings nicht mehr übrig .

Wie ist eigentlich das Verhältnis Schweizer Franken - Euro? Wenn der Kurs stimmt, den ich im Kopf habe, dann scheinen die Remedys bei euch in der Schweiz deutlich günstiger zu sein als hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Januar 2012)

Die Bikes sind 2012 wirklich günstiger geworden. Nur wenn man noch die MWST abzieht kommt man ein my günstiger weg, aber man hat dafür das Gespringe, wenn was ist. Man muss nicht mehr sein Glück in DE suchen, außer bei Bikeparts bei Onlineshops.

LRS würde ich einen von American Classics nehmen. Da gibt es einen für Allmountain mit 1550g. Aber du hast Recht, viel vom 9.8er bleibt dann nicht mehr übrig, da kann ich auch das 9.7 er als Basis nehmen, hat sogar noch die schönere Lackierung.


----------



## Davrick (1. Januar 2012)

Die Lackierung vom 9.7 find ich auch sehr schön. Allerdings hat der 9.7 Rahmen keine Carbon Sitzstreben und viel wichtiger - die Variostütze ist nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute !

Anbei mal das letzte update von meinem Remedy.

Mit der 36er Fox glaub ich hab ich das Projekt jetzt so gut wie abgeschlossen...Freu mich schon auf die 1te Probefahrt mit der
neuen Gabel und bin schon sehr gespannt wie es sich jetzt so fährt.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. Januar 2012)

Davrick schrieb:


> Die Lackierung vom 9.7 find ich auch sehr schön. Allerdings hat der 9.7 Rahmen keine Carbon Sitzstreben und viel wichtiger - die Variostütze ist nicht dabei.



Ich habe noch eine Gravity Dropper, also so schlimm wäre es nicht, keine Reverb zu bekommen.


----------



## mhedder (2. Januar 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Gravity Dropper, also so schlimm wäre es nicht, keine Reverb zu bekommen.



Das "besondere" an der von Werk aus verbauten Reverb ist doch, dass es eine Stealth ist, wo der Zug direkt durch Sattelrohr geht. 
Wenn einem die Remote Funktion und saubere Optik wichtig sind, sollte man das mit berücksichtigen. Nachrüsten ist da eher kompliziert... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. Januar 2012)

psychoo2 schrieb:


>



Sieht toll aus, gratuliere.


----------



## Davrick (2. Januar 2012)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Anbei mal das letzte update von meinem Remedy.
> 
> ...



Sehr geiles Remedy. Optisch eigentlich fast perfekt (bis auf die Gabel). Das gefällt mir ja fast besser als mein eigenes


----------



## Terja (2. Januar 2012)

Hi,
was benötige ich zum umrüsten auf Tubeless für die 2012er Elite Laufräder incl. Bontrager Reifen XR4 ?
Ist das Richtig das ich nur UST Ventile , Tape und Dichtmilch brauche ?
Was für ne Breite vom Tape und was für Ventile könnt Ihr empfehlen.
Grüße


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. Januar 2012)

Geh zu Deinem freundlichen Trekdealer und kaufe das Bontrager Tubelesskit. Das passt einfach perfekt.


----------



## araya (2. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## aquarius-biker (2. Januar 2012)

Terja schrieb:


> Hi,
> was benötige ich zum umrüsten auf Tubeless für die 2012er Elite Laufräder incl. Bontrager Reifen XR4 ?
> Ist das Richtig das ich nur UST Ventile , Tape und Dichtmilch brauche ?
> Was für ne Breite vom Tape und was für Ventile könnt Ihr empfehlen.
> Grüße



Hi,
so wie ich meinen Händler verstanden habe, soll das Tape bereits drin sein.
Also wären nur Ventile und Milch nötig.
Werde meines auch umrüsten sobald ich es Ende Januar bekomme.
Bin seit der letzten Saison absolut tubeless begeistert. Keine Plattfuss ,
man sollte aber alle 2 - 3 Monate nachfüllen bzw. Prüfen ob noch genügend Milch drin ist.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (2. Januar 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus, gratuliere.



Danke für die Blumen 

@Davrick : Welche Gabel hättest du den montiert ??


----------



## Igetyou (2. Januar 2012)

Davrick schrieb:


> Die Lackierung vom 9.7 find ich auch sehr schön. Allerdings hat der 9.7 Rahmen keine Carbon Sitzstreben und viel wichtiger - die Variostütze ist nicht dabei.



Mir wäre die Sitzstrebe aus Carbon wichtiger.
Die Sattelstütze kannst du beim Trekhändler bestimmt kaufen.


----------



## Nocinoib (2. Januar 2012)

Die fettere Gabel wirst du nicht bereuen. Habe auch eine 36er drin und es gefällt mir viel besser. Im Wesentlichen geht es dabei nicht um das mehr an Federweg sondern um die deutlich höhere Steifigkeit. Eine Lyrik wäre auch eine top Alternative ...


----------



## Davrick (2. Januar 2012)

@psycho: Ich meinte vom optischen - die Gabel bräuchte noch rote Decals. Und vielleicht noch rote Pedale 

@Igetyou: Die Sitzstrebe macht glaube ich gerade mal ca. 100g aus. Aber eigentlich hast du Recht - wenn schon Carbon, dann soviel wie möglich.


----------



## Igetyou (2. Januar 2012)

Ja genau!Wenn Carbon dann schon richtig


----------



## bansaiman (3. Januar 2012)

Welche Einbaulänge hat eigentlich die verbaute 32 Float mit 150mm?



Habe unter Google nichts gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (3. Januar 2012)

525mm 
Habe ich auf der Yeti Homepage mal gelesen, da sie das SB66 einmal mit einer 32er und einer 36er anbieten.Jeweils mit den Geometrieangaben.


----------



## bansaiman (3. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> 525mm
> Habe ich auf der Yeti Homepage mal gelesen, da sie das SB66 einmal mit einer 32er und einer 36er anbieten.Jeweils mit den Geometrieangaben.




Danke! 
525mm, dann bekomme ich wohl einen 1,5 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel mit der anderen Gabel, goile Sache!


----------



## bansaiman (3. Januar 2012)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Anbei mal das letzte update von meinem Remedy.
> 
> ...




MAch mal 1-1,5 ;-) Spacer wech! Ist ja ein ganz schöner Turm, oder fährst du eher gemütlich Touren  ?


----------



## Igetyou (3. Januar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Danke!
> 525mm, dann bekomme ich wohl einen 1,5 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel mit der anderen Gabel, goile Sache!



Welche Einbaulänge hat deine Gabel?
Wieviel höher kommt dein Tretlager?


----------



## bansaiman (3. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge hat deine Gabel?
> Wieviel höher kommt dein Tretlager?



Die GAbel hat 555mm bei 170mm.
Aber man muss ja auch bedenken, dass der SAG bei gleicher Prozentzahl in cm größer wird und sich das daher etwas neutralisiert, außerdem werde ich eh, da die GAbel eine solide Lowspeed Comp. (im Gegensatz zum Foxprodukt) bietet, bis zu 30 % -um die 28- anstatt bei der Float nur 20 % SAG fahren. Wären also bei der Float 3 cm bei der Deville 4,5-5,1 cm.

Also im Einsatz wird die Front effektiv gar nciht mal soviel steigen, so gesehen wiederum natürlich mein Lenkwinkel auch gar nicht so sehr sinken ;-) schade, hehe.

Wenn neue Buchsen fällig werden, werde ich mal exzentrische nehmen,da mit das Lager wieder etwas sinkt (wieviel das Tretlager jetzt steigen wird, habe ich keine Ahnung )


----------



## Igetyou (3. Januar 2012)

Wo bekommt man diese Buchsen her?
Hast du den Andresse?
Gibt es die überhaupt für das Remedy.
Das wäre wirklich ne feine Sache


----------



## psychoo2 (3. Januar 2012)

Hi...Sind halt noch die original Spacer von der 32 Fox Gabel.

Fahr schon meist gemütlichere Touren !! Meinst ich sollte einen raus machen ? Bin bis jetzt noch nicht zu einer Probefahrt gekommen.

Gruß
PSY



bansaiman schrieb:


> MAch mal 1-1,5 ;-) Spacer wech! Ist ja ein ganz schöner Turm, oder fährst du eher gemütlich Touren  ?


----------



## Igetyou (3. Januar 2012)

Ich würde 3 Stück rausmachen. Dann hast du fast die selbe Position wie mit der 32er


----------



## Houschter (3. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ich würde 3 Stück rausmachen. Dann hast du fast die selbe Position wie mit der 32er



Genau so hab ich's nach dem Umbau von 32er Talas auf 36er Van auch gemacht.  
Probier einfach einige Varianten aus und entscheide dann welche dir am besten gepasst hat.


----------



## bansaiman (4. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man diese Buchsen her?
> Hast du den Andresse?
> Gibt es die überhaupt für das Remedy.
> Das wäre wirklich ne feine Sache





Also ungefähr 20 seiten früher hat hier ein netter kollege geschrieben, wie das mit exzentrischen Buchsen aus zu sehen hat, inkl. Zeichnung mit Angaben.
Die kann man dann einem Hersteller für Custombushings in die Hand drücken oder selbst fräsen, wenn man darin versiert ist und passendes Werkzeug hat.

Frag bei huber bushings an. Der macht richtig gute Hülsen mit Kunststoff Gleitlagern, die ein ganzes Stück besser und solider laufen als die Originale. Dazu ist der für den ganzen Satz, also oberes und unteres dämpferauge kaum teurer als die Standardhülsen, also je nach Ausführung natürlich. Eloxalfarben bietet er auch an und ist nebenbei super freundlich.
einfach mal auf der Seite stöbern 

Denn ich sollte die mir auf jeden Fall zulegen, da ich ja auch einen anderen Dämpfer mti 200mm einbaulänge habe, der auch schon das Tretlager ein Stück hebt. Daher sollte ich mal schauen, das aus zu gleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonanza-Rider (5. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit an alle Remedy-Bastler,

ich bin hier zwar schon länger angemeldet, aber nicht wirklich aktiv.
Hab seit Sommer 2010 ein Remedy 8. Bis auf "Kleinigkeiten" wie XT-Laufräder, Reverb Sattelstütze, Race Face Atlas Lenker und zweifach Kurbel inkl. KeFü vorne ist es noch serienmäßig.

Bin bei Wartungsarbeiten die Tage über ein scheinbar größeres Fertigungstoleranzproblem am Hinterbau-Hauptlager zw. Rahmen u. Kettenstrebe gestolpert.
Der Rahmen hat am Hauptlagersitz eine Breite von 47 mm, der Hinterbau hat aber genau 48 mm Breite! Dies führt dazu, dass beim Anziehen vom Hauptlager die Kettenstrebeneinheit eben genau diesen einen mm zusammengezogen wird. Dieses zusammenziehen passiert ja durch Druck auf die Innenringe vom Hauptlager, d.h. das Hauptlager ist immer unter starker axialer Vorspannung - kein Wunder, dass die Lager nach etwas über einem Jahr völlig im Sack waren.
Ich kann auch bei festgezogenem Hauptlager nicht den Dämpfer einbauen weil die Dämpferaufnahme (sitzt ja direkt vor dem Hauptlager) auch so weit zusammengezogen ist, dass ich die Dämpferbuchsen nicht mehr zwischen die untere Aufnahme bekomme.
Habt ihr auch schon derartig große Toleranzen festgestellt?

Hat von euch schonmal jemand die Spezial-Lager (Innenring ist ja um 3 mm verbreitert) durch ein Standard-Industrielager ersetzt und zum Ausgleich eine 3 mm Hülse zwischen Rahmen und Standardlager eingebaut?

Wer hier mal auf S. 13/14 reinschaut...
http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf
...stellt fest, dass das Hauptlager am Remedy Carbon schon seit 2010 wie in meiner Frage oben (also Standard-Industrielager und eine 3 mm Hülse) aufgebaut ist.
Warum nicht also auch am alten Alu-Remedy? Das 2012er Alu-Remedy bekommt auch die Version Standard-Industrielager und eine 3 mm Hülse.

Die dämlichen Spezial-Lager stützen sich ja direkt mit dem verbreiterten Innenring am Rahmen ab. Der relativ dünne Innenring gräbt sich dabei richtig in den Rahmen ein. In meinen Augen ist das ne Fehlkonstruktion - da müsste zumindest die Abstützfläche größer sein.

Ich hoffe, ich habe nicht zu verwirrendes Zeug geschrieben und bekomme ein paar hilfreiche Antworten...


----------



## outfaced (6. Januar 2012)

Ist ne wirklich unpraktische LÃ¶sung von Trek ... 
Ich hab es so umgebaut (obwohl der Rahmen bei mir noch OK ist, wollte einfach nicht 60â¬ fÃ¼r spezielle Lager ausgeben, die wieder nur 1 Jahr aushalten):






Die Dicke der Unterlegscheibe muss ganz genau sein. Lieber 0,05-0,1mm dcker machen lassen und dann mit Schleifpapier beim Einbau anpassen. Die Schiebe kann man dann auch grÃ¶Ãer machen (AuÃendurchmesser geringfÃ¼gig kleiner als beim Innendurchmesser der LagerauÃenring). Dann Schutz die Scheibe teilweise auch von Dreck. Oder man kann die noch grÃ¶Ãer machen, daÃ der LagerauÃenring teilweise Ã¼berdeckt wird und mit einer Stufe (unter 0,1mm) versehen, damit es nicht an dem LagerauÃenring schleift ... ist noch besser.


----------



## Lindy R8 (6. Januar 2012)

Dann dreht sich die Scheibe mit der Achse mit, da dort ja auch verschraubt wird!?!


----------



## outfaced (6. Januar 2012)

Die Schraube drückt auf dem Innenring.





Wie oben schon vermerkt ist bei Remedy Carbon auch so, da sonst der dünne Innenring sich sofort im Carbon rein fressen wird. Bei den Al-Rahmen bevorzugt aber Trek die Sonderlager. Klar -> leichter und billiger zum Zusammenbauen und dann teuer als Ersatzteil.


----------



## Igetyou (8. Januar 2012)

Man gut das mein Rahmen aus Carbon ist!
Das mit der Aluversion ist wirklich doof.Könnte schon fast als Konstruktionsfehler durchgehen?
Was sagt Trek dazu?Hat schon mal jemand ne Mail an den technischen Support geschrieben.Auch wenn's nix bringt würde ich gerne mal die Antwort hören!


----------



## Bonanza-Rider (8. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten.
Freut mich, dass es in diesem Forum auch Leute mit etwas in der Birne gibt und nicht wie so oft nur Vollpfosten und Märchenerzähler.

Ab 2012 bekommt ja auch das Alu-Modell die Standardlager wie das Carbon-Modell.

Viel schlimmer finde ich eigentlich die Toleranzen am Hinterbau: hab ja schon geschrieben, dass die Einbaubreite des Hauptlagers am Sitzrohr 47 mm ist, der Hinterbau aber genau 48 mm hat. Das seh ich als Ausfallgrund Nr.1 für die Lager.
Genau wegen dem "Problem" weiß ich die Tage vielleicht neues. Mein Händler wird sich bei Trek schlau machen.
Falls es hier jemanden interessiert, erzähl ich dann was dabei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## bansaiman (8. Januar 2012)

Bonanza-Rider schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Freut mich, dass es in diesem Forum auch Leute mit etwas in der Birne gibt und nicht wie so oft nur Vollpfosten und Märchenerzähler.
> 
> Ab 2012 bekommt ja auch das Alu-Modell die Standardlager wie das Carbon-Modell.
> ...




GErne!

Einmal das, und wenn du dann mehr weißt, welche anderen Lager du empfehlen könntest (Bezeichnungen), damit man schonmal was in der Hand hält, wenn´s die Lager hinter sich haben oder man sie am besten gleich austauschen kann.


----------



## Stangi (8. Januar 2012)

remedybiker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Aktualisiere mein Remedy 8 über den Winter,neue Bremsen, lenker,und  Vorbau.
> gruss remedybiker



Hallo
Was für DT Swiss Räder hast du bei deinem Bike montiert? Vorallem das HR würde mich interessieren, da auf der Homepage nur eine Einbaubreite von 135x10 angegeben ist. Soweit mir bekannt, ist die Einbaubreiten von deinem Remedy 8, 135x9 oder täusch ich mich da


----------



## Igetyou (8. Januar 2012)

Bonanza-Rider schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Freut mich, dass es in diesem Forum auch Leute mit etwas in der Birne gibt und nicht wie so oft nur Vollpfosten und Märchenerzähler.
> 
> Ab 2012 bekommt ja auch das Alu-Modell die Standardlager wie das Carbon-Modell.
> ...



Bin auch auf weitere News gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazz777 (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte hier "Vollzug" melden. Remy 9/2012 vor kurzem eingetroffen. Noch kaum gefahren, Wetter passt noch nicht.

Geiles Bike.

Was ich seltsam finde:
Mitgelieferte Anleitung kannst du in die Tonne treten - nichts spezifisches bspw. zu den 2012 verbauten Federkomponenten. 
Wenn man sich dann aus Not so beim technischen Service bei Fox durchklickt bekommt man wenigestens Infos zu RP3 und Float RLC 32 - wenn auch nicht zu den 2012er DRCV-Modellen.
Das hatt ich mir eigentlich anders vorgestellt. 

Mal sehen, wenn ich das Bike auf den Trails ausführe, ob die Infos reichen.
War das mit den alten Modellen ähnlich beschjeiden bzgl. der Infos?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (9. Januar 2012)

Salue,

ich möchte mir vielleicht ein Remedy 8 2012 kaufen und entsprechend pimpen. Allerdings kann mir 3*10 gestohlen bleiben. 2x10 ist mir eine zu grosse Übersetzung und 3x10 zu viel Gänge. Ich will das nicht, sondern die gute alte 3x9 Shimano XTR. Ich weiss aber nicht genau, was ans 2012er Remedy 8 passt. Alle Komponenten sind einfach auszuwählen, nur bei den Umwerfern gibt es 4 Versionen. Welche passt?

4 Versionen von *Shimano XTR Front Mech *Conventional 9sp M971 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15187

Als Kurbel könnte ich mir auch folgende vorstellen (RaceFace Next SL), wäre nochmal 100g weniger, als die XTR 972 Kurbel: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41810  Wobei es aber auch hier 2 Versionen gibt BB92 und 68/73cm. Mir sagt das nichts. 
Wisst Ihr eigentlich, ob es für diese Kurbel ein Gewichtslimit gibt?

Alternativ von Race Face wäre noch die Sixc (für AM) allerdings nicht mehr ganz so leicht wie die Next SL: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48025


----------



## noBrain-noPain (10. Januar 2012)

jazz777 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte hier "Vollzug" melden. Remy 9/2012 vor kurzem eingetroffen. Noch kaum gefahren, Wetter passt noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
also ich muss schon sagen, dass der Weg den Du gehst ein sehr ungewöhnlicher in Zeiten des Internets ist. Schau doch einfach mal auf der Homepage des Herstellers nach und da ist das ganze dann, wenn auch vielleicht ein wenig zu detailiert, erklärt!? 
z.B. hier


----------



## Terja (10. Januar 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Salue,
> 
> ich möchte mir vielleicht ein Remedy 8 2012 kaufen und entsprechend pimpen. Allerdings kann mir 3*10 gestohlen bleiben. 2x10 ist mir eine zu grosse Übersetzung und 3x10 zu viel Gänge. Ich will das nicht, sondern die gute alte 3x9 Shimano XTR. Ich weiss aber nicht genau, was ans 2012er Remedy 8 passt. Alle Komponenten sind einfach auszuwählen, nur bei den Umwerfern gibt es 4 Versionen. Welche passt?
> 
> ...





Hä ?


----------



## pedalix (10. Januar 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Salue,ich möchte mir vielleicht ein Remedy 8 2012 kaufen und entsprechend pimpen. Allerdings kann mir 3*10 gestohlen bleiben. 2x10 ist mir eine zu grosse Übersetzung und 3x10 zu viel Gänge. Ich will das nicht, sondern die gute alte 3x9 Shimano XTR. Ich weiss aber nicht genau, was ans 2012er Remedy 8 passt. Alle Komponenten sind einfach auszuwählen, nur bei den Umwerfern gibt es 4 Versionen. Welche passt?


 Die vier Versionen beziehen sich auf den Sattelrohrdurchmesser. Das Remedy hat 34,9.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (10. Januar 2012)

Terja schrieb:


> Hä ?



Ich bat um Feedback wegen Umwerfer, Tretlagerbreite für die richtige Kurbel, Max Gewicht der Race Face Next SL Kurbel, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (10. Januar 2012)

Also ich würd dir auf 2x10 raten, ich bin jetzt auch nicht die Konditionsbrumme, aber die Gänge reichen mir völlig aus. Fahre meistens vorne ehe nur auf dem obersten, und wenns steil geht, dann reicht das untere Blatt vollkommen aus. Außerdem hat man nicht mehr das Schaltchaos vorne. Hab die alte Kurbel gegen die 2fach XT gewechselt, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Außerdem hab ich den vorhanden Umwerfer so eingestellt gekriegt, dass ich alle Gänge schleiffrei fahren kann.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (10. Januar 2012)

Na ja, ich weiss nicht, ob mir 2x10 reicht. An meine jetzigen Remedy fahre ich 20/36 (vorne/hinten). Ich gebe zu, dass es eine sehr grosse Übersetzung ist, aber als ich ziemlich saft- und kraftlos war, war das genau richtig. 

Ausserdem finde ich die 2x10 Übersetzungen von Shimano XTR ziemlich Kacke: Abstufung: 42-30 / 40-28 / 44-30 Ich könnte mir allerhöchstens noch 26-39 wie bei der X0 vorstellen, aber zwischen 20/36 (v/h) und 26/36 (v/h) fehlen mir ein paar Gänge. Ich weiss nicht, ob mir das für Alpentouren reichen wird.


----------



## jazz777 (10. Januar 2012)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich muss schon sagen, dass der Weg den Du gehst ein sehr ungewöhnlicher in Zeiten des Internets ist. Schau doch einfach mal auf der Homepage des Herstellers nach und da ist das ganze dann, wenn auch vielleicht ein wenig zu detailiert, erklärt!?
> z.B. hier



Vielen Dank für den Link! Der war/ist auf der Trek-Site durch bloses Suchen wirklich nicht zu finden.
Die Einstellungen der Federhärten, Druck-und Zugstufe sind inzw. durch den Calculator ersetzt worden: http://www.trekbikes.com/int/en/resources/suspension_setup/

Dort fehlen aber leider die in deinem Link angegebenen weiteren Hinweise.

Tanx a lot!


----------



## Drallo (11. Januar 2012)

Servus,
falls einer einen leichten und schicken Schnellspanner fürs Remy sucht:

http://www.fantic26.de/Titan-Carbon-SL-Schnellspanner-Treck-Remedy-Fuel-ABP-Race-Rot-Schwarzhttp://www.fantic26.de/Titan-Carbon-SL-Schnellspanner-Trek-Remedy-Fuel-ABP-Race-Rot-Schwarz

Gruß
Drallo


----------



## noBrain-noPain (11. Januar 2012)

Drallo schrieb:


> Servus,
> falls einer einen leichten und schicken Schnellspanner fürs Remy sucht:
> 
> http://www.fantic26.de/Titan-Carbon-SL-Schnellspanner-Treck-Remedy-Fuel-ABP-Race-Rot-Schwarz
> ...



soso, TRECK heißt die Marke jetzt also!?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (11. Januar 2012)

Drallo schrieb:


> Servus,
> falls einer einen leichten und schicken Schnellspanner fürs Remy sucht:
> 
> http://www.fantic26.de/Titan-Carbon-SL-Schnellspanner-Treck-Remedy-Fuel-ABP-Race-Rot-Schwarz
> ...



Hübsch, ne leichte 20mm Steckachse gibt es aber leider nicht. Tune bietet was für 15mm an, aber für 20mm?


----------



## Chucknorman (11. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein Pic von meinem Remedy. Wiegt wie abgebildet 14,7 kg mit Dual Ply Reifen. Leider ist mir der Rahmen etwas zu klein. 



Tipp: Stinger Kettenführung mit BB Mount passt ohne bearbeiten.


----------



## Billybob (12. Januar 2012)

yippiii, endlich kanns losgehen...





aber warum steht das auf nem alu rahmen?


----------



## Downhill.1997 (13. Januar 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## benni b. (13. Januar 2012)

@Billybob
Hast dir den Rahmen auch als Frameset besorgt, wenn ja, darf man fragen was du gelöhnt hast?
Hab meinen 2011er 9er Frame vor genau einem Jahr für 1400 erstanden. Fand den Preis damals recht ok und hab sofort zugeschlagen.

Den "carbon sticker" hatte ich allerdings nicht drauf

Schönes Teil und viel Spass beim Aufbauen, ist ja genau das richtige Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (13. Januar 2012)

Ja, war auch n frameset... hab kaum hundert  mehr bezahlt... plus gabel.
Sitze aber gead 130km weit weg vom rahmen und muss mit bund kameraden von vor 10j trinken und überlege wie ich morgen früh möglichst schnell nach hause komme um das ding auf zu bauen...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. Januar 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> Ja, war auch n frameset... hab kaum hundert  mehr bezahlt... plus gabel.
> Sitze aber gead 130km weit weg vom rahmen und muss mit bund kameraden von vor 10j trinken und überlege wie ich morgen früh möglichst schnell nach hause komme um das ding auf zu bauen...



War das ein 2011er Frameset? 

2012 gibt es das ja fürs Remedy nicht mehr. Die 2012er Ausstattung der Bikes gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht. Daher muss ich auch einen mühevollen Umweg gehen. Ich habe ein 2009er Remedy mit leichten Teilen. Ich werde mir ein 2012er Remedy 8 kaufen, die weisse Fox-Gabel an mein 2009er Remedy und meine weisse Revelation mit Dual-Position ans 2012er Remedy 8 schrauben (lassen). Meine Marta, leichten Laufräder, Carbonlenker, Carbonsattelstütze, etc. kommen auch ans 2012er. Dann wird es noch einen 2011er XTR Komplettantrieb geben (oder evtl. die Acros A-Ge Schaltung), weil 2x10 (zu wenig Bandbreite) oder 3x10 (zu viele Gänge) kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Die übrigen Teile werde ich dann mühevoll verkaufen müssen oder kommen noch teilweise ans Remedy oder an mein Hardtail (Stadtschlampe). Dann bin ich gespannt, ob ich mein 2009er Remedy mit Fox-Gabel (Doppelluftkammer) verkauft bekomme. Also die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern zu welchem Preis.


----------



## Billybob (14. Januar 2012)

Ja ist ein 11er. Dachte eigentlich es gibt generell nur das carbon als frameset und es wär die große ausnahme das der händler mir das teil besorgt hat.
Da hast du ja noch gut zu tun mit deinen remedies... macht das den am rahmen so einen großen unterschied, das sich das lohnt für einen 12er so viel aufwand zu betreiben?
Wobei man sowas ja eh nicht rechtfertigen braucht.


----------



## Houschter (14. Januar 2012)

Und was kann das 12er derart viel besser, das es den ganzen Aufwand rechtfertigt?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

Der Dämpfer ist neu (Doppelkammer) und der Lenkwinkel ist flacher. Ob es das rechtfertigt, keine Ahnung. Ich bin es noch nicht probegefahren, habe aber das 9er zum Testen übers WE. Morgen Abend weiß ich mehr.


----------



## bansaiman (14. Januar 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Der Dämpfer ist neu (Doppelkammer) und der Lenkwinkel ist flacher. Ob es das rechtfertigt, keine Ahnung. Ich bin es noch nicht probegefahren, habe aber das 9er zum Testen übers WE. Morgen Abend weiß ich mehr.





Gegenüber dem 2009 Remedy ist der DRCV natürlich eine Neuheit ;-)
aber ich würde den eh raussschmeißen, je nach Fahrstil 

Sonst ist natürlich ein Lenwinkel mit 67 gegenüber den alten 68 ein Wort! 
Aber ich behalte jetzt erstmal mein fast fertig zusammengestelltes 2011er Remedy


----------



## benni b. (14. Januar 2012)

Die Sonne scheint ist das schön. Frühstücken und ab auf's Remy

Zum Thema Frameset: Ich hab letztes Jahr einfach auf gut Glück diverse 
Trek Händler angeschrieben, mit Erfolg. Irgendwann kam die Antwort "Klar können wir den 2011er auch einzeln liefern". 5min später war er bestellt

Zum DRCV Dämpfer teilen sich ja hier die Meinungen. Ich find den schon recht
geil. Für meine hometrails reicht er völlig aus, ahb aber auch die 2. kammer um ca. 3cm³ verkleinert, da mir das Heck bei Landungen von drops und Sprüngen zu sehr durch gegangen ist. Jetzt fährt sich das teil aber echt sahnig. Wie gesagt, auf meiner Hausrunde. Wenns in den Park geht, kommt der Vivid dran. Was die downhill-performance angeht, liegen schon Welten zwischen den Dämfern.

So, nu aber los...


----------



## EL_BOB (15. Januar 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Der Dämpfer ist neu (Doppelkammer) und der Lenkwinkel ist flacher. Ob es das rechtfertigt, keine Ahnung. Ich bin es noch nicht probegefahren, habe aber das 9er zum Testen übers WE. Morgen Abend weiß ich mehr.



Die 2009er Remedys hatten aber mit Lyrik auch 67 Grad Lenkwinkel


----------



## markus1239 (15. Januar 2012)

auch mal mein Remedy 8 2011 xl in Aktion.
Ist mein Videoerstversuch also keine zu harte Kritik bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Januar 2012)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Die 2009er Remedys hatten aber mit Lyrik auch 67 Grad Lenkwinkel



Das schon, aber ich war der Zeit voraus. Ich habe die Lyrik rausgeschmissen und mir eine Revelation Dual Air eingebaut, wo ich dann noch die Dual Position nachgerüstet hatte. Für Bikepark (Lac Blank) waren mir die 160mm zu wenig und für schnelle Touren zu schwer und nicht nötig. Durch die 2 cm weniger Einbauhöhe (1cm weniger Federweg und 1 cm niedrigere Einbauhöhe) wurde der Lenkwinkel auch flacher.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Januar 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Und was kann das 12er derart viel besser, das es den ganzen Aufwand rechtfertigt?




Salue zusammen, 

ich bin gestern das 2012er Remedy 9 probegefahren. Ich denke, ich habe eine sehr gute Strecke gewÃ¤hlt, wo man gut Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten zwischen meinem 2009er (aber sehr stark modifiziert mit Revelation Dual Position, etc...) und dem 2012er Remedy herausspÃ¼rt. Steile Uphills, Singletrails in der Ebene und normal steile ruppige Singletrails den berg runter. Anbei mein Feedback:

*Shimano XT Bremse:*
Geile Bremse
Super Druckpunkt 
Sehr gute Bremsperformance 
Kein Vergleich zu der âaltenâ XT-Bremse, wie ich sie am Top Fuel fahre oder am Remedy hatte. 
So muss eine Bremse sein, wenn da nur nicht das Gewicht wÃ¤re. Sie ist zwar nicht bleischwer, aber es gibt leichtere. Tut mir leid, aber ich komme da nicht aus meiner Haut raus. 

*Shimano XT-Schaltung 3x10:*
Da hat sich auch ordentlich was getan, im Vergleich zu meiner XT-Schaltung am Remedy und Top Fuel
Super SchaltgefÃ¼hl, knackig und prÃ¤zise. 
Jetzt kann man sogar 2 (oder waren es 3?) GÃ¤nge auf einmal hochschalten. 
Das XTR-Schaltwerk scheint auch verbessert worden zu sein. Mit dem Spanner habe ich die Kette nicht so wild schlagen hÃ¶ren. Zumindest ist mir nichts Negatives aufgefallen. Aber da frage ich mich, wieso es den Ã¼berhaupt braucht? Wieso kann man das Schaltwerk nicht dauerhaft so unter Spannung setzen? Weil, was hÃ¤tte das fÃ¼r einen Sinn, wieder auf Off zu schalten? 
3x10 brauche ich nicht. Ich will nicht noch mehr GÃ¤nge und schalten mÃ¼ssen. Ausserdem ist 24/36 (v/h) dicker als 20/36 (v/h), wie ich jetzt fahre. Ich bleibe lieber bei 3x9. 

*Reifen (Bontrager XR4?)*
Gripp, war die Zeit/Tour ist zu kurz zum abschliessenden beurteilen. Das Vorderrad ist mir mal abgeschmiert im Downhill, als ich zu stark gebremst habe und das Vorderrad vermutlich blockiert hat. Aber ich habe die Bremse sofort aufgemacht und es fing sich wieder. 
Rollwiderstand ist hoch auf Asphalt (fÃ¼r meinem Geschmack zu hoch, da ich doch Touren fahre mit viel Asphaltanteil) Aber mir rollt ja auch ein Fat Albert auch schon zu schwer. 

*UphillfÃ¤higkeit:*
In dieser Konfiguration (ânurâ 2 Spacer unterm Vorbau und fast Flatbar ohne deutliche Rise) braucht es wirklich keine Absenkung. In den steilen Anstiegen, habe ich die Absenkung nicht vermisst. Es fÃ¤hrt sich trotzdem noch bequem, ohne dass man sich im Lenker verbeissen muss. 
Ich habe 3 Spacer unterm Vorbau und einen Lenker mit fast 4 cm Rise. Das 2012er Remedy fÃ¤hrt sich so, wie mit meinem wenn ich die Revelation abgesenkt habe. 

*DownhillfÃ¤higkeit:*
Tja was soll ich sagen, die war eindeutig in dieser Konfiguration des 2012er Remedy 9 schlechter. 
Ich konnte die SattelstÃ¼tze ânurâ um 1cm versenken. Das kann man beheben, kÃ¼rzen, weil die vermutlich ungekÃ¼rzt ist. 
Da die Front tief ist (nur 2 Spacer und Lenker mit kaum Rise), fÃ¤hrt es sich auch im Downhill so. Ich fÃ¼hlte mich eigentlich zu tief und musste die Arme ziemlich durchstrecken. Meine Revelation kann ich wieder ausfahren und fahre dadurch nicht so gestreckt nach vorne gebeugt den Berg runter, was mir ein sichereres GefÃ¼hl vermittelt. 
Vom flacheren Lenkwinkel habe ich so nicht profitieren kÃ¶nnen. Die Wirkung verpuffte dadurch dass die Front so tief ist. 

*Fox Doppelkammer Gabel:*
Da kann ich eigentlich nicht so viel berichten. Sie fÃ¼hlt sich eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht an, der direkte Vergleich zu meiner Revelation fehlt halt noch (kommt vielleicht heute noch). Aber meine Revelation ist super sensibel und sie reagiert sofort auf leichtem Druck auf den Lenker. 
Federweg habe ich so gute 130mm ausgenutzt. Jetzt mÃ¼sste ich noch mal fahren mit weniger Druck um zu schauen, ob ich mehr Federweg raushole, aber das spare ich mir. Bei meiner Revelation nutze ich jeden Millimeter Federweg aus. 
FÃ¼r die Beurteilung der Steifigkeit der Steckachsen/LaufrÃ¤der zwischen 15mm (Fox) und 20mm (Revelation) kann ich nichts sagen. DafÃ¼r ist mein Popometer doch zu unsensibel. Der Ausbau des Vorderrades gelinkt zumindest genauso einfach und schnell, wie mit meiner 20mm Maxle Steckachse. 

*Doppelkammer-DÃ¤mpfer:*
Die DreifacheinstellungsmÃ¶glichkeit der Plattform kÃ¶nnen sie sich eigentlich sparen. 
Stufe 1 (leichte Plattform) bringt es fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack nicht, weil sie fÃ¼r mich kaum spÃ¼rbar ist. 
Stufe 2 (starke Plattform) wippt auf Asphalt trotzdem noch, obwohl ich im Sitzen pedaliert habe und nicht im Stehen. Ich habe nur diese Stufe verwendet, sowohl auf Asphalt, als auch beim Uphill. Im Singletrail mÃ¶chte ich die Plattform nicht drin haben. 
Die Performance im Downhill war sehr gut und hat mir gefallen. Ich hatte das GefÃ¼hl, dass der DÃ¤mpfer stÃ¤ndig den Kontakt zum Untergrund behÃ¤lt, obwohl es ruppig und steinig war. Wie mein normaler RP23 DÃ¤mpfer da ist, kann ich vielleicht heute sehen, wenn ich den gleichen Downhilll noch mal abfahre. 


Meine BeweggrÃ¼nde fÃ¼r eine Neuanschaffung sind neuer DÃ¤mpfer und flacherer Lenkwinkel. Der DÃ¤mpfer ist sicherlich nicht schlecht und vielleicht auch besser, wie mein jetziger, aber ob er so viel besser ist, dass sich ein Neukauf und die komplette UmrÃ¼stung auf meine WÃ¼nsche lohnen, weiss ich nicht. Ein Frameset wÃ¤re das einzige praktikable, aber das wird nicht angeboten. Wenn ich das Remedy nach meinen WÃ¼nschen gestalten/auf-/umbauen wÃ¼rde, bliebe ja nicht mehr viel anderes Ã¼brig, als der Rahmen und DÃ¤mpfer. Der flachere Lenkwinkel verpufft in dieser Konfiguration am 2012er Remedy komplett. Das mÃ¼sste/kÃ¶nnte ich eigentlich nur beurteilen, wenn ich meine Revelation mit meinem Lenker in das 9er 2012er Remedy einbauen und so fahre/erfahre wÃ¼rde. Dann kann ich den Vergleich ziehen, ob das 2012er Remedy besser hinsichtlich Geometrie ist oder nicht. Aber das wÃ¤re zu aufwendig und spare/erspare ich mir.  

Was bleibt also? Die Erkenntnis, dass mein Remedy nahezu perfekt ist und so Ã¼ber die Jahre gereift ist, dass ein anderes Bike kaum an die Performance ran kommt, selbst das neue nicht. Das habe ich ja auch in Lenzerheide beim Testride deutlich gespÃ¼rt.


----------



## Igetyou (15. Januar 2012)

benni b. schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint ist das schön. Frühstücken und ab auf's Remy
> 
> Zum Thema Frameset: Ich hab letztes Jahr einfach auf gut Glück diverse
> Trek Händler angeschrieben, mit Erfolg. Irgendwann kam die Antwort "Klar können wir den 2011er auch einzeln liefern". 5min später war er bestellt
> ...



Fährst du den Vivid Air oder den Stahldämpfer.
Wenn du den Air meinst, welchen Tune braucht man für das Remedy..?


----------



## Rischar (15. Januar 2012)

Schönes Video, markus!


Ich fahre einen Vivid Air im Remedy. Du brauchst den mittleren Tune.


----------



## benni b. (15. Januar 2012)

hab den coil r2c mit tune m


----------



## Igetyou (15. Januar 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Schönes Video, markus!
> 
> 
> Ich fahre einen Vivid Air im Remedy. Du brauchst den mittleren Tune.



Und ist die Performance zu merken??

Bemerkung: Fahre ein 2011 Remedy mit DRCV Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (15. Januar 2012)

Wie es im Vergleich zum 2011er Dämpfer ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen; nur im Vergleich zu den alten Dämpfern...

Der Umbau hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt. Ist schon eine große Leistungssteigerung! Natürlich gerade bei den Abfahrtsqualitäten. Hängt halt vom Einsatzbereich ab... Ich fahre das Remedy fast ausschließlich bergab. Wenn ich nur Touren fahren würde, würde ich vielleicht einen anderen Dämpfer wählen. Nachteile vom vivid Air wären: Mehrgewicht, kein Pro-Pedal, wippt etwas mehr. 
Dagegen die Vorteile: Viel sensibeleres Fahrwerk in allen Federwegsbereichen. Einfach mehr Bodenhaftung. In Wurzelpassagen oder Steinfeldern zum Beispiel... Dazu kann man den Vivid Air sehr gut an's Remedy anpassen. Ein Straffes Fahrwerk ist möglich, aber auch ein sehr Weiches. Ich fahre es aktuell ziemlich soft mit 35% Sag. Vom Gefühl her geht das schon sehr Richtung Downhill-Rad, aber die Spritzigkeit des Remedys besteht  Ich hab's geschafft, den Vivid Air so einzustellen, dass sogar die Bremswellen im Bikepark fast nicht wahrgenommen werden. (Anschließend bin ich ein Demo gefahren. Dort wurden die Bremswellen ähnlich geschluckt  ) Der Dämpfer ist also sehr flexibel und gut anzupassen. 
Wenn du bereit bist bei den Bergauf-Qualitäten kleine Abstriche zu machen, aber dafür Bergab eine fette Leistungssteigerung zu bekommen, kann ich den Vivid Air empfehlen! Im Remedy steckt ja ordentlich Abfahrtspotential, das will nur freigelegt werden  
Für die Einstellung muss man sich etwas Zeit nehmen. Anfangs hatte ich keine Lust mit der Druckstufe und den Zugstufen rumzuspielen, aber nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich n gute Einstellung, die jetzt perfekt ist


----------



## Billybob (15. Januar 2012)

so, fast fertig...
allerdings verstehe ich den blauen hebel am dämfer nicht ganz der sollte doch eigentlich 3 raststufen haben oder? in der mitte rastet er bei mir gar nicht.

http://youtu.be/Krd0a6z4IL0


----------



## MasterJD (15. Januar 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> *Shimano XT-Schaltung 3x10:*
> Da hat sich auch ordentlich was getan, im Vergleich zu meiner XT-Schaltung am Remedy und Top Fuel
> Super Schaltgefühl, knackig und präzise.
> Jetzt kann man sogar 2 (oder waren es 3?) Gänge auf einmal hochschalten.
> ...



kann man ausschalten damit  das Hinterrad leichter ein- und auszubauen ist


----------



## Houschter (15. Januar 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> so, fast fertig...
> allerdings verstehe ich den blauen hebel am dämfer nicht ganz der sollte doch eigentlich 3 raststufen haben oder? in der mitte rastet er bei mir gar nicht.
> 
> http://youtu.be/Krd0a6z4IL0



Der Hebel hat nur zwei Positionen: offen und propedal

Propedal kannst aber dreifach variieren, dazu dient das Rädchen auf dem Hebel.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Januar 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> kann man ausschalten damit  das Hinterrad leichter ein- und auszubauen ist



Dann will ich mal nicht so sein. Das ist eine verständliche Erklärung.


----------



## BePe (16. Januar 2012)

@ benni b

Hi, mich würde mal interessieren wie du das Volumen der zweiten Kammer verkleinert hast.
Ich kenne die Teile von Fox für die normalen Dämpfer aber die werden in die zweite Kammer nicht rein passen. Und dann kenne ich noch die Methode mit Plastik"scheiben" die in die Aüßere Kammer von dem Normalen Dämpfern kommt. 
Aber wie hast du es im dem DRCV gemacht.
Ich wäre über eine genaue anleitung echt dankbar und evtl. kannst du auch sagen wie man das zu verkleinernde Volumen bestimmt.

Vielen Dank schonmal 
DerBenni


----------



## Billybob (16. Januar 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Der Hebel hat nur zwei Positionen: offen und propedal
> 
> Propedal kannst aber dreifach variieren, dazu dient das Rädchen auf dem Hebel.



Habe mich von den ziffern 1 2 3 irritieren lassen... und von der der gefühlten aber nutzlosen rastposition in der mittelstellung.
Danke


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Januar 2012)

Wer seinen DCRV Dämpfer nicht braucht, der kann sich  bei mir melden. Ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## benni b. (16. Januar 2012)

@BePe
War reines gebastel pi x Daumen, hat aber sehr gut funktioniert. Aus Polyamid Hab ich mir folgendes Teil gedreht (Fotos sind in meinem Album), welches doch nur ca. 2cm³ Volumen hat. Ich hab einfach mal die Luft abgelassen und die obere kappe der DRCV Kammer abgeschraubt. So groß wie erwartet war die Kammer dann auch gar nicht - ist noch so ne art Kreuzverstrebung drin, einmal für die Einstellrädchen und einmal für die Dämpferbefestigung. Das 1. Problem war dann die DRCV Nadel, die bei vollem komprimieren des Dämpfers recht weit oben in den Deckel ragt. Daraus ergab sich dann auch das Volumen: Länge von Kappe bis Kreuzverstrebung abzüglich Spiel, die Kappe soll ja auch wieder ganz drauf gehen, = 17mm und Durchmesser 15mm, da sonst die Nadel Gefahr läuft zu kolledieren. Die DRCV Kappe hat innen hinter der Dichtung eine Nut wo das Kunstoffteil einrasten kann.

Ich hoffe es ist einigermaßen zu verstehen, aber auf den Bildern sieht man ja recht gut was ich gemacht hab.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Januar 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Wer seinen DCRV Dämpfer nicht braucht, der kann sich  bei mir melden. Ich hätte Interesse.



Salue,

ich habe gerade meinen Händler gefragt, ob ich meinen normalen RP23-Dämpfer gegen den DRCV-Dämpfer umgraden kann. Er meinte, da bräuchte ich einen halben Hinterbau. Der Dämpfer alleine reicht nicht, es bräuchte noch die Wippe und dann ist der Hinterbau auch noch anders. Ich kann mit dem Dämpfer als doch nichts anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (16. Januar 2012)

Hast du mal Wippe und Hinterbau maßlich verglichen??
Der 2009er hat 160mm und ab 2010 offiziell nur noch 150mm.
Irgendwo müssen die unterschiedlichen Federwege herkommen.

Würde mich interessieren wie sie den Federweg verändert haben!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Januar 2012)

Nö, habe ich nicht verglichen/abgemessen. Das Testbike habe ich auch schon wieder heute abgegeben.


----------



## bansaiman (16. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hast du mal Wippe und Hinterbau maßlich verglichen??
> Der 2009er hat 160mm und ab 2010 offiziell nur noch 150mm.
> Irgendwo müssen die unterschiedlichen Federwege herkommen.
> 
> Würde mich interessieren wie sie den Federweg verändert haben!






Wurde hier schon ein paar Male geschrieben:

der Hinterbau ab den 2010er Modellen hat gemessen 157/158mm Federweg!


----------



## BePe (16. Januar 2012)

@ benni b.
Ja danke sehr cool!! ich komme bei den maßen aber doch auf ein volumen von 3 Quadratcentimeter.
Vieleicht darf ich dann noch deine gewicht erfahren um mir ungefähr ein bild zu machen ob es für mich auch hinkommen würde.

Und die Teile für die vivid montage haste siche auch selbst gefertigt oder?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (16. Januar 2012)

BePe schrieb:


> @ benni b.
> ...ich komme bei den maßen aber doch auf ein *volumen* von 3 *Quadrat*centimeter...


----------



## Billybob (16. Januar 2012)

BePe schrieb:


> @ benni b.
> Ja danke sehr cool!! ich komme bei den maßen aber doch auf ein volumen von 3 Quadratcentimeter.
> Vieleicht darf ich dann noch deine gewicht erfahren um mir ungefähr ein bild zu machen ob es für mich auch hinkommen würde.
> 
> Und die Teile für die vivid montage haste siche auch selbst gefertigt oder?



Kubikcentimeter bitte...


----------



## benni b. (16. Januar 2012)

Natürlich 3cm³! Hab vorhin die Höhe des Zylinders vergessen....mann mann mann

Fahrfertig ca. 82 kg. Sollte aber auch recht wenig mit Fahrergewicht zu tun haben, schließlich wählt man die Luftkammergröße ja nicht nach Gewicht aus.

Zur Vivid Montage: Hab mir 2 Satz Buchsen von RS bestellt. Die originalen Fox find ich echt lächerlich, da drehen unsere Azubis im 1. schönere Oberflächen.... Unten 40x8 oben 49x8 + 2 Lager mit 8er Innendurchmesser, dann einfach 8mm Zylinderkopfschraube mit selbstsichernde Mutter und fertig. Ist aber noch ein Provisorium. Ich würde gerne die originalen Aluschrauben verwenden schon allein um mir das ewige ein- und auspressen der Lager zu ersparen. Ich frage mich ob die Buchsen noch stabil genug wären, wenn ich da 10er Gewinde rein schneide. Die Wandung beträgt dann nur noch 1,35mm. Ob das gut geht? Man könnte auch noch die Gleitbuchse aus dem Dämpferauge enfternen und ne neue Buchse drehen, schon hätte man nen guten mm mehr. Mal 
schauen, wird schon noch.


----------



## Igetyou (16. Januar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wurde hier schon ein paar Male geschrieben:
> 
> der Hinterbau ab den 2010er Modellen hat gemessen 157/158mm Federweg!



Ja das weiß ich.
Ich frage mich jedoch was Trek an dem Hinterbau zu den 2009er Modell verändert hat.Dort wurden in Test auch 158mm erreicht.
Oder sind die 150mm eine Marketingaktion?


----------



## benni b. (16. Januar 2012)

Kam 2010 nicht das Scratch raus? 20mm mehr Federweg sind ja schon eher ein Kaufgrund als 10mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BePe (17. Januar 2012)

Sorry nach fast 10 Stunden Kunststofftechnik Lernen war mein Hirn wohl überlastet!!!
Echt mal richtig peinlich!!!!
Sorry!!!!!!


----------



## noBrain-noPain (17. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Der 2009er hat 160mm und ab 2010 offiziell nur noch 150mm.
> Irgendwo müssen die unterschiedlichen Federwege herkommen.
> 
> Würde mich interessieren wie sie den Federweg verändert haben!


naja, also laut Hersteller hatte auch das 2009er 150mm Federweg! http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/2009/archive/remedy7
der Hinterbau ist allerdings ziemlich komplett verändert worden. Wippe ist anderst, Sitzstreben sind ab 2010 innen und Kettenstreben außen. Vorher war das anderstherum. Und die obere Dämpferaufnahme an der Wippe hat sich bissl geändert, weil der DRCV dämpfer ja oben keine Dämpferachse hat.


----------



## bansaiman (17. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Frage zum Gewicht der original verbauten Schläuche.

Habe gehört, die wären so extrem schwer. Weiß jemand das Gewicht, bzw. hat gerade zufällig sein Rad ausgebaut und könnte mal nachwiegen?

Wäre super


----------



## bansaiman (17. Januar 2012)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> naja, also laut Hersteller hatte auch das 2009er 150mm Federweg! http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/2009/archive/remedy7
> der Hinterbau ist allerdings ziemlich komplett verändert worden. Wippe ist anderst, Sitzstreben sind ab 2010 innen und Kettenstreben außen. Vorher war das anderstherum. Und die obere Dämpferaufnahme an der Wippe hat sich bissl geändert, weil der DRCV dämpfer ja oben keine Dämpferachse hat.




Fotovergleich wäre interssant ;-)


----------



## BePe (17. Januar 2012)

Bei mir im Remy 9 von 2011 waren extrem dünne schläuche verbaut.
Die waren so bei 100g wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Der defekte schlauch liegt leider im vinschgau bei den schwiegereltern.
Der hat nur eine Tour gehalten. War aber auch etwas zu wenig Druck drauf.


----------



## Sub-Zero (17. Januar 2012)

Stimmt, beim 9er (2011) wurden Leichtschläuche verwendet. Wiegen bei mir 120-125g. Drauf steht mal, das se für Reifenbreiten bis 2,1x gemacht sind. 
Haben bei mir aber bisher gehalten (~150km). Da ging vorher schon die Talas kaputt 

VIelleicht haben die 7er oder 8er Modelle ja andere Schläuche drin. Irgendwo hatte ich nämlich auch gelesen das im Remedy so blei schwere Dinger drin sein sollen (Hatte mich schon gefreut das man da noch etwas Gewicht günstig einsparen kann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (17. Januar 2012)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> naja, also laut Hersteller hatte auch das 2009er 150mm Federweg! http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/2009/archive/remedy7
> der Hinterbau ist allerdings ziemlich komplett verändert worden. Wippe ist anderst, Sitzstreben sind ab 2010 innen und Kettenstreben außen. Vorher war das anderstherum. Und die obere Dämpferaufnahme an der Wippe hat sich bissl geändert, weil der DRCV dämpfer ja oben keine Dämpferachse hat.



Danke für die Info!!


----------



## fanboy84 (17. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute 

sorry, dass ich das jetzt hier frage aber ich bin noch nicht lange dabei.
Wie muss ich hier vorgehen wenn ich einen Artikel bezahlt habe, der Verkäufer jedoch nichts mehr von sich hören lässt und im Bikemarkt noch fröhlich weitere Dinge verkauft?
Würde mich über ein paar hilfreiche Antworten freuen


----------



## Igetyou (17. Januar 2012)

Schreib mal den Admin der Seite an.
Wie heißt der User? Damit wir gewarnt sind


----------



## bansaiman (19. Januar 2012)

outfaced schrieb:


> Ist ne wirklich unpraktische LÃ¶sung von Trek ...
> Ich hab es so umgebaut (obwohl der Rahmen bei mir noch OK ist, wollte einfach nicht 60â¬ fÃ¼r spezielle Lager ausgeben, die wieder nur 1 Jahr aushalten):
> 
> 
> ...




Hihi,

wie schonmal geschrieben, wÃ¤re es echt nett, wenn Du mal hier kurz die nÃ¶tigen Bezeichnungen der Lager, die wir dafÃ¼r brauchen, kurz hinschreibst 
KÃ¶nnten hier einige von profitieren und wÃ¤ren Dir dafÃ¼r sehr dankbar


----------



## noBrain-noPain (19. Januar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hihi,
> 
> wie schonmal geschrieben, wÃ¤re es echt nett, wenn Du mal hier kurz die nÃ¶tigen Bezeichnungen der Lager, die wir dafÃ¼r brauchen, kurz hinschreibst
> KÃ¶nnten hier einige von profitieren und wÃ¤ren Dir dafÃ¼r sehr dankbar


die Unterlegscheiben kann man sich auch bei Trek fÃ¼r ca. 2,50â¬ das paar besorgen. Teilenummer gibts im Trekkatalog den man ja auch online findet. Die  Scheibe ist zum beispiel im Carbon remedy von 2010 verbaut bzw. glaub auch in  allen neueren Remedies!? 
Und die lager sind halt standardlager mit 30/17/7. einfach mal in nem Lagerkatalog nach Wahl was passendes raussuchen.


----------



## benni b. (19. Januar 2012)

Das 17/30/7 ist ein 61903 2RS
Die Lager für die Wippe sind 61900 2RS
Nur die ABP Lager hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Im eingebauten Zustand meine ich, 17/28/6 gemessen zu haben.

Alle Lager am 2011er gemessen! Sollten aber die gleichen Maße haben denke ich.


----------



## Bonanza-Rider (19. Januar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hihi,
> 
> wie schonmal geschrieben, wäre es echt nett, wenn Du mal hier kurz die nötigen Bezeichnungen der Lager, die wir dafür brauchen, kurz hinschreibst
> Könnten hier einige von profitieren und wären Dir dafür sehr dankbar



Die Frage kann ich dir beantworten, schau mal das pdf unter dem Link an. Dort stehen alle Trek-Teilenummern, Lagerbezeichnungen und Lagergrößen.



Bonanza-Rider schrieb:


> Wer hier mal auf S. 13/14 reinschaut...
> http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf
> ...stellt fest, dass das Hauptlager am Remedy Carbon schon seit 2010 wie in meiner Frage oben (also Standard-Industrielager und eine 3 mm Hülse) aufgebaut ist.
> Warum nicht also auch am alten Alu-Remedy? Das 2012er Alu-Remedy bekommt auch die Version Standard-Industrielager und eine 3 mm Hülse.


----------



## benni b. (19. Januar 2012)

@Bonanza-Rider
Das ist doch mal ne gute Übersicht. Schade ist nur, dass das ABP Lager wohl echt ein Sonderteil ist. Hab schon zahlreiche Listen durchforstet, ohne Ergebnis. Zum Glück sind die bei mir noch im besten Zustand, auch die Hauptlager drehen sich noch wie am 1. Tag. Die 6 Lager in der Wippe sind nach 1 Jahr aber reif für die Tonne und werden nach dem Winter ersetzt.
Mal sehen ob es SKF für 50 oder no name Teile für 4,80 werden.


----------



## psychoo2 (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wenn das Remedy wie man hier liest auch fast an die 160mm
Federweg hat wollte ich mal in die Ründe fragen in wie weit man es dann
mit dem neuen Slash vergleichen kann.

Hab an meinem Remedy ne 36er Fox und bin am überlegen auf ein Slash
Um zu steigen. Wobei ich sagen muss das mir mein Remedy schon
sehr sehr taugt 

Vielleicht hat ja schon einer hier beide Bikes Gefahren und kann berichten.


----------



## benni b. (19. Januar 2012)

Gefahren noch nicht, interessant fand ich es aber auch. Die Tatsache, dass der Dämpfer ein Einbaumaß von 8,25" sprich 210mm hat (wenn man der trek page glauben darf), hat mir den Rahmen aber ganz schnell wieder aus dem Kopf gefegt. Auch ein Grund warum ich mich letztes Jahr für das Remedy und nicht für das Jekyll enschieden hab: die Abhängigkeit von "einem" Dämpfer. Stell dir mal vor, du könntest keine andere Gabel in dein bike bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (19. Januar 2012)

benni b. schrieb:


> @Bonanza-Rider
> Das ist doch mal ne gute Übersicht. Schade ist nur, dass das ABP Lager wohl echt ein Sonderteil ist. Hab schon zahlreiche Listen durchforstet, ohne Ergebnis. Zum Glück sind die bei mir noch im besten Zustand, auch die Hauptlager drehen sich noch wie am 1. Tag. Die 6 Lager in der Wippe sind nach 1 Jahr aber reif für die Tonne und werden nach dem Winter ersetzt.
> Mal sehen ob es SKF für 50 oder no name Teile für 4,80 werden.


also bei meinerm 2010er sind alle Lager bis auf die Hauptlager standardlager und das an der Wippe lässt sich ja mit den Scheiben lösen. Bei mir waren letzten Winter nach 5 monaten einsatz beide hauptlager komplett fest und die anderen gingen noch und jetzt diesen Winter das gleiche wieder. Hab letzten Winter als Hauptlager wieder die orginalen von Trek verbaut und werd jetzt auf SKF umsteigen. Da kostet dann das stück 8  was auch noch ok is!? 
für die abp lager am 2011 hat mir mein dicker lagerkatalog von FAg leider auch nix passendes ausgespuckt, obwohl da eigentlich schon ziemlich viel drin is. Evtl mal bei EnduroBearings anfragen, ob die sowas in vernünftiger Qualität herbekommen!? 
Gruß


----------



## outfaced (20. Januar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hihi,
> 
> wie schonmal geschrieben, wÃ¤re es echt nett, wenn Du mal hier kurz die nÃ¶tigen Bezeichnungen der Lager, die wir dafÃ¼r brauchen, kurz hinschreibst
> KÃ¶nnten hier einige von profitieren und wÃ¤ren Dir dafÃ¼r sehr dankbar



Habs nicht gemacht, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob es bei allen Remedys gleich ist ... eigentlich ab 2010 sind die Lager an der hintere Achse mit Sicherheit andere.
Bei mir (2009) sind:
6901 2RS - 12x24x6 2St. - Achse hinten
6900 2RS - 10x22x6 4St. - Pivot oben
6903 2RS - 17x30x7 2St. - main Pivot

und wenn wir bei Lager sind ... 
Folgende Tools sind auch Ã¤uÃerst hilfreich




und was die Lager selbst betrifft ... ich fahre irgendwelche chinesische Lager fÃ¼r 1-2â¬/StÃ¼ck.
Bei Remedy sind leider die Lager sehr schlecht gegen Schmutz geschÃ¼tzt ... oder eher kaum geschÃ¼tzt . Egal was man da einbaut, muÃ man mit Ã¶fteren Lagerwechsel rechnen, oder Ã¶fter putzen und schmieren. Was teureres einzubauen rechnet sich nie.
AuÃerdem die teuren Lager sind genauer ausgearbeitet, laufen prÃ¤ziser bei hoher Umdrehungszahlen usw. was bei einem Fahrradrahmen absolut unbedeutend ist.

Wenn es Ã¼berhaupt ein Problem mit den handelsÃ¼blichen Lager gibt, ist das alle mit KÃ¤fig sind und fÃ¼r StoÃbelastungen sind solche ohne besser. Aber die haben dann andere Nachteile. Also geht auch mit KÃ¤fig


----------



## fred777 (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
was ich wissen möchte ist , wenn Ihr schon beim Thema Lager seit , und zwar mit welchen Werkzeug Ihr die Lager aus,-und wieder einbaut? (Lagerpresse,irgendwelchen Adaptern z.b. die von outfaced gezeigten,Hammer,Schraubendreher,Schraubzwingen ect.....)


----------



## benni b. (20. Januar 2012)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> für die abp lager am 2011 hat mir mein dicker lagerkatalog von FAg leider auch nix passendes ausgespuckt, obwohl da eigentlich schon ziemlich viel drin is. Evtl mal bei EnduroBearings anfragen, ob die sowas in vernünftiger Qualität herbekommen!?
> Gruß



Enduro hat die tatsächlich im Programm: MR17286 2RS
An Enduro hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Sind die Dichtungen wirklich so gut wie sie behaupten, sollten die ein bisschen länger halten.
Die anderen Lager werden wohl billig Teile werden, für unter 1 das Stk. 
Selbst wenn die dann 2 mal im Jahr hinüber sind, bei dem Preis.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (20. Januar 2012)

benni b. schrieb:


> Enduro hat die tatsächlich im Programm: MR17286 2RS
> An Enduro hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Sind die Dichtungen wirklich so gut wie sie behaupten, sollten die ein bisschen länger halten.
> Die anderen Lager werden wohl billig Teile werden, für unter 1 das Stk.
> Selbst wenn die dann 2 mal im Jahr hinüber sind, bei dem Preis.



also über Enduro hab ich bisher noch nichts schlechtes gehört. Aber das mit dem "Lager 2mal im Jahr" Tauschen solltest nochmal überdenken, weil Du sonst irgendwann dank aus und einpressen keinen vernünftigen Lagersitz mehr hast. Das ist eine klassische Press- oder Übermaßpassung und die leidet mit der Zeit!


----------



## Vincy (20. Januar 2012)

Suche ein 2011er Rahmenset Trek Remedy 9.7 RH 17,5". Evtl mit Fox 32 Float 150mm.
Angebote bitte PN.


----------



## benni b. (20. Januar 2012)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> als Aber das mit dem "Lager 2mal im Jahr" Tauschen solltest nochmal überdenken, weil Du sonst irgendwann dank aus und einpressen keinen vernünftigen Lagersitz mehr hast. Das ist eine klassische Press- oder Übermaßpassung und die leidet mit der Zeit!



Da geb ich dir vollkomen Recht, übertreiben sollte man das mit dem rein und raus natürlich nicht. Wenn man aber davon ausgeht, dass die Lager die Saison über halten, und ich vorm Winter wohl eh keine neuen verbaue, dann sollte das schon ein paar Jahre gut gehen.


----------



## tec1944 (24. Januar 2012)

Ich weiss ist kein "Suche" Thread! Schliesse mich aber an...
Suche ein Remedy Rahmenset (Carbon oder Alu) 2011 o. 2012, muss nicht neu sein (kann aber ) , sollte aber auf jeden Fall im guten Zustand sein!
Größe 19,5" heisst 18,5 actual und 19,5 virtual oder?? Habe 87cm Schrittlänge

Gruß K.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Januar 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Suche ein 2011er Rahmenset Trek Remedy 9.7 RH 17,5". Evtl mit Fox 32 Float 150mm.
> Angebote bitte PN.





Carbonrahmen gibts in der Bucht oder mal bei Trek Essen oder Fun Corner anfragen.

Fox Float 3 Monate alt, keinen Sturz und daher keine Kratzer ;-) kannst von mir haben.
100 Km gefahren, daher mit Ã¤uÃerem Zustand wie NEU.
im Bikemarkt kostet die 299 â¬ kannst du von mir fÃ¼r 250 inkl. Porto und Kopie der Radrechnung haben.
Nur die linke Ventilkappe hat durch den Bremsszug etwas eloxal verloren. Wen das stÃ¶rt, kann das Deckelchen aber fÃ¼r ein paar Euro vom HÃ¤ndler bestellen.

Bei Interesse schreib per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni b. (24. Januar 2012)

tec1944 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ist kein "Suche" Thread! Schliesse mich aber an...
> Suche ein Remedy Rahmenset (Carbon oder Alu) 2011 o. 2012, muss nicht neu sein (kann aber ) , sollte aber auf jeden Fall im guten Zustand sein!
> Größe 19,5" heisst 18,5 actual und 19,5 virtual oder?? Habe 87cm Schrittlänge
> 
> Gruß K.



Hier im Bikemarkt gibt es doch grad ein 2011er 9.7 in 19,5" für 1600!


----------



## tec1944 (24. Januar 2012)

Ich weiss...ist sogar ein neuer 9.9 für 1500 drin. ist aber nicht ganz meine Preisklasse


----------



## benni b. (24. Januar 2012)

Achso, hmm, dann brauchst Glück und Geduld.
Ich drück die


----------



## outfaced (24. Januar 2012)

benni b. schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir vollkomen Recht, übertreiben sollte man das mit dem rein und raus natürlich nicht. Wenn man aber davon ausgeht, dass die Lager die Saison über halten, und ich vorm Winter wohl eh keine neuen verbaue, dann sollte das schon ein paar Jahre gut gehen.



Ab und zu Dichtungen raus, mit WD40 reinigen, schmieren und Dichtungen wider drauf schadet auch nicht  ... ich mach es 1 Mal im Jahr.
Muß man nur etwas vorsichtig mit den Dichtungen umgeht, damit die danach auch was taugen.


----------



## andre.e (26. Januar 2012)

Hat mal jemand einen Vergleich des 2011er und des 2012er gefahren? 
Taugt die DRCV-Gabel?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Januar 2012)

andre.e schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand einen Vergleich des 2011er und des 2012er gefahren?
> Taugt die DRCV-Gabel?



Et voila, 2 Seiten vorher habe ich es ausführlich beschrieben. kuckst Du hier ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9107052&postcount=6188


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre.e (26. Januar 2012)

Danke - hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.

Bedeutet also, die Gabel ist nicht so viel anders als eine Nicht-DRCV-Gabel mit Absenkung.
Denke dann werde ich zum 2011er zum günstigerem Preis greifen...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Januar 2012)

Sie mag wohl besser sein, als eine normale Fox aber schlechter als eine Revelation aber halt ohne Absenkung. Das finde ICH persönlich schlecht.


----------



## Igetyou (26. Januar 2012)

Ne normale Fox 32 kann mit einer Revalation locker mithalten..
Was hast du gemacht das deine Revalation besser ist?


----------



## Igetyou (26. Januar 2012)

tec1944 schrieb:


> Ich weiss...ist sogar ein neuer 9.9 für 1500 drin. ist aber nicht ganz meine Preisklasse



Der Preis ist gut.
Billiger wirst du ihn nicht bekommen.Hast du mal auf den Neupreis geschaut?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ne normale Fox 32 kann mit einer Revalation locker mithalten..
> Was hast du gemacht das deine Revalation besser ist?



Sie wurde bei " Stonebite" in Sissach, CH getuned. Die tunen auch Fox-Gabeln.


----------



## BansheeNico (27. Januar 2012)

andre.e schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand einen Vergleich des 2011er und des 2012er gefahren?
> Taugt die DRCV-Gabel?



Ich habe den Vergleich direkt erfahren. Die DRCV ist in Sachen Ansprechverhalten ähnlich wie das Model aus dem Vorjahr. Sie sackt aber bei Gewichtsverlagerung, Wiegetritt, Bergauffahren etc. einfach nicht so ab. Sie fährt sich da eher wie ne 100mm Gabel (ohne Lock Out oder ähnliche Features). Ab mittlerer Stoßhärte öffnet dann auch die zweite Kammer. Ich mag es, dass ich keine Lock-Out oder ähnliche Hebel bedienen muss, um z.B. bergauf das Wippen zu begrenzen. Die Grundperformance ist eigentlich immer ok.

Man kann die Fox 32 DRCV daher als guten Allround Kompromiss bezeichnen. Sie kommt Tourenfahrern wie auch Fahrern die wechselweise bergauf und bergab fahren sehr entgegen. Für reine Bikeparknutzung oder zumindest sehr starke Abfahrtorientierung gibt es sicherlich Alternativen, die noch mehr Performance bieten, aber auch mehr Einstellerei und ggf. andere Modes (Lock Out, Absenkung etc.) erfordern.


----------



## Stangi (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen
Passt ein HR mit Einbaubreite 135mm x 10mm in mein Remedy 8 2009? 
Gruss
Stangi

>>> jungs hat sich erledigt


----------



## aquarius-biker (6. Februar 2012)

Hurra es ist soweit, seit Freitag hab ich mein Remedy 9 2012 
Änderungen ab Händler, eine Kindshock i900 Sattelstütze und Fat Albert v/h.
Kennt sich einer von euch mit dem Mino-Link aus?
Braucht der tatsächlich ein Drehmoment von ca. 19,75 Nm ? Haben die Schrauben ein klassisches Rechtsgewinde ?
Grüße und schönen Abend
Aquarius


----------



## bansaiman (6. Februar 2012)

Stangi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Passt ein HR mit Einbaubreite 135mm x 10mm in mein Remedy 8 2009?
> Gruss
> Stangi
> ...





Wenn du für deine Nabe einen Adapter auf Schnellspanner hast, ja!
Sonst NÖ


----------



## noBrain-noPain (6. Februar 2012)

aquarius-biker schrieb:


> Hurra es ist soweit, seit Freitag hab ich mein Remedy 9 2012
> Änderungen ab Händler, eine Kindshock i900 Sattelstütze und Fat Albert v/h.
> Kennt sich einer von euch mit dem Mino-Link aus?
> Braucht der tatsächlich ein Drehmoment von ca. 19,75 Nm ? Haben die Schrauben ein klassisches Rechtsgewinde ?
> ...


Das mit dem Drehmoment sollte mit etwas gefühl kein Problem sein (nach fest kommt ab) und die Schrauben haben ein normales Gewinde, aber bedenke, dass wenn Du von außen schraubst, dann drehst Du quasi die schraube von unten, also musst du andersrum drehen wie sonst!  klingt doch sehr verständlich! wenn Du die Schraube vor Dir hast weißt Du, was ich meine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (7. Februar 2012)

Melde mich hier zum ersten Mal. 'Bin seit kurzem auch ein Remedy Fahrer. Ist ein 8er aus 2012 geworden. Bin schlichtweg begeistert von der Geometrie und der Fahr(werks)performance - und ich bin sehr froh, mehr Wert auf einen guten Rahmen gelegt zu haben, als mich von einem bißchen schlechteren Ausstattungsniveau ablenken zu lassen. Ach ja, in 19,5'' habe ich übrigens 13,7kg gewogen (nackig, ohne Pedale).

Vor ein paar Seiten waren mal die Drehmomente des Hinterbaus diskutiert worden. Für meine Werkstatt habe ich mir schnell eine .ppt gezeichnet, siehe Anhang. Vielleicht kann das ja jemand auch gebrauchen.

Was mich nun interressiert:
Seit wann sind denn die 2012er Modelle auf dem Markt - waren die schon im Okt/Nov zu bekommen?
Und am spannensten finde ich: Was konntet Ihr zu Anfang der Saison für einen *Rabatt* bei Euren Trek Händlern erzielen? Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen für das Remedy 8 2012 2350  bezahlt, Preisempfehlung ist ja bekanntlich 2699 .

Gruss, Ein Remedy Fahrer aus KH (...noch einer von hier...?)


----------



## roadruner80 (7. Februar 2012)

Gerade frisch aus England eingetroffen! 
Der Carbon-Unterrohrschutz aus der Bucht...


----------



## Rischar (7. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch zu einem der besten Fahrräder 
Für was steht "KH"? Mir fällt aktuell nur Kohlenhydrate ein 


Was kostet so ein Carbon-Schutz?


----------



## roadruner80 (7. Februar 2012)

Das Carbonteil kostet mit Versand ca 40 ...


----------



## tec1944 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo,ich suche für mein Remedy 8 2011 ein Umrüstkit auf 12mm Achse. Ab dem Temedy 9 sind ja beide Achsen dabei. Könnte ich jetzt von jemanden der ein 9er ->Aufwärts hat eine Achse etc. bekommen? Denn es ist ja nicht nur die Achse, sondern auch das Ausfallende usw (Siehe Bild)...noch jemand eine ABP Achse 12/142 über?






Vielleicht jemand der ein 9er Remedy ab 2011 hat aber einen 5mm QR fährt??
Hier gibt es das Kit für 150, ist aber recht teuer denn bei Fun Corner gibt es das für 99  aber erst ab mitte März lieferbar. Da ich auch gerne n paar Euro sparen würde frage ich mal hier nach...



Gruß Kay


----------



## Rischar (7. Februar 2012)

40â¬ finde ich zu viel!


----------



## roadruner80 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich auch!!! Aber es gibt halt keine Alternativen, die auch einigermaßen gut aussehen...


----------



## aquarius-biker (7. Februar 2012)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Das mit dem Drehmoment sollte mit etwas gefühl kein Problem sein (nach fest kommt ab) und die Schrauben haben ein normales Gewinde, aber bedenke, dass wenn Du von außen schraubst, dann drehst Du quasi die schraube von unten, also musst du andersrum drehen wie sonst!  klingt doch sehr verständlich! wenn Du die Schraube vor Dir hast weißt Du, was ich meine!



Ja ist klar was du meinst.
Noch einfach gesagt, auf dem Mino-Link ist von aussen ein Pfeil drauf. Das ist die Drehrichtung um die Schraube anzuziehen, ergo andere Richtung geht sie los.


----------



## Bonsai6219 (8. Februar 2012)

aquarius-biker schrieb:


> Hurra es ist soweit, seit Freitag hab ich mein Remedy 9 2012
> Änderungen ab Händler, eine Kindshock i900 Sattelstütze und Fat Albert v/h.
> Kennt sich einer von euch mit dem Mino-Link aus?
> Braucht der tatsächlich ein Drehmoment von ca. 19,75 Nm ? Haben die Schrauben ein klassisches Rechtsgewinde ?
> ...



Ich freu mich für dich. Ich warte noch...... Mein händler sagt dass Trek später liefert. 
Hast du Fotos in live????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarius-biker (8. Februar 2012)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich für dich. Ich warte noch...... Mein händler sagt dass Trek später liefert.
> Hast du Fotos in live????



Werde die nächsten Tage mal welche machen und eines einstellen.
Sieht auf jedenfall ziemlich geil aus, auch mit der Kindshock Sattelstütze, wobei schon ein Problem macht. Sie bleibt nicht wirklich in der Position stehen wenn man sie runter fährt. Muss das am WE bei meinem Händler mal klären.


----------



## m.rod (8. Februar 2012)

Bilder vom 9/2012 würden mich auch interessieren, da ich auf meines auch noch warte  und der Lack in natura etwas anders wirken soll als im internet.
...wieso KS und keine RS Reverb Stealth? (Rahmen is ja quasi dafü vorgesehen)

mfg


----------



## aquarius-biker (9. Februar 2012)

m.rod schrieb:


> Bilder vom 9/2012 würden mich auch interessieren, da ich auf meines auch noch warte  und der Lack in natura etwas anders wirken soll als im internet.
> ...wieso KS und keine RS Reverb Stealth? (Rahmen is ja quasi dafü vorgesehen)
> 
> mfg



Bild kommt, mit dem Lack hast du recht, der wirkt live echt geil 
KS , weil eine mechanische Stütze, der Wartungsaufwand ist wesentlich geringer und du brauchst dafür auch kein Dichtungskit wie bei Reverb.
Regelmäßig zerlegen säubern fetten und die geht klasse, kenn das aus meinem anderen Bike wo ich die seit 3 Jahren drin fahre. Und dann ist die auch noch günstiger, also warum was teureres mit dem ich mehr Aufwand und Wartungskosten habe. Ist nur schade das die neue im Remedy jetzt schon ein Problem hat.....


----------



## Bonsai6219 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich bekomme mein Remedy mit der Reverb ausgeliefert. Schade ist nur dass die Zugverlegung nicht intern gemacht weden kann wie beim 9.9. (Oder liege isch falsch??).


----------



## m.rod (9. Februar 2012)

aquarius-biker schrieb:


> Ist nur schade das die neue im Remedy jetzt schon ein Problem hat.....



was gibts da fürn Problem? 



Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme mein Remedy mit der Reverb ausgeliefert. Schade ist nur dass die Zugverlegung nicht intern gemacht weden kann wie beim 9.9. (Oder liege isch falsch??).



jap liegst falsch 
Die komplette Remedy-Palette vom 7 - 9.9 bietet die Möglichkeit die Reverb Stealth zu verbauen


----------



## Bonsai6219 (9. Februar 2012)

m.rod schrieb:


> was gibts da fürn Problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mit der internen Zugverlegung? 
Hat die original verbaute Reverb im Remedy nicht unten den Ausgang und die "normale" Reverb unter dem Sattel?
Ich war der Meinung dass man die Reverb mit dem Zugausgang unten nicht zu kaufen bekommt, sondern nur jene die den Zugausgang unter den Sattel hat.
Sind dann bei allen Remedys schon die "Löcher" im Rahmen vom Werk aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rod (9. Februar 2012)

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bike...es/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/remedy_9_e

Schau mal bei "Details" unter "Rahmen", dort findest du folgendes:

Alpha Platinum Aluminum mit ABP Convert, Full Floater, konisches E2-Steuerrohr, interne Zugführung für Umwerfer, *Stealth-Leitungsführung für die Sattelstütze*, Magnesium EVO Link, Mino-Link, 150mm Federweg

Und das bei *jedem* remedy.

Ob du die RS Stealth jetzt schon käuflich erwerben kannst, weiss ich nicht, dein Trek Händler aber auf jeden fall, habe mir für mein Remy 9 auch direkt die Reverb dazu bestellt, konnte sie am 9.8 Probefahren.


----------



## Bonsai6219 (9. Februar 2012)

Ok. Danke für die Info. Man lernt nie aus.... 

Werde heute gleich beim Händler nachfragen und sie mitbestellen.


----------



## aquarius-biker (9. Februar 2012)

m.rod schrieb:


> was gibts da fürn Problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Problem ist die Fehlfunktion an meiner KS Stütze im Remy gemeint, die ist ebenso neu wie das Remy. Siehe oben, schon beschrieben. Ärgerlich.

Die Zugverlegung für die Reverb-Stealth haben alle Rahmen, nur die Stütze gibt's laut meinem Händler noch nicht einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## m.rod (10. Februar 2012)

ah i see, hab das vercheckt, dachte die Reverb macht Probleme ... verwirrter Mensch 

Bilder würden ich trotzdem interessieren, ... quasi um die Vorfreude noch mehr zu steigern


----------



## aquarius-biker (10. Februar 2012)

Das erste Bild , mal eben mit dem Handy gemacht


----------



## benni b. (10. Februar 2012)

schickes teil! wird dir sehr viel freude bereiten. 
stütze ohne remote auf meinem hometrail könnt ich mir das nicht vorstellen...


----------



## schwabi1 (11. Februar 2012)

Hat wohl grad nen Wasch- und Schleudergang hinter sich, so schön sauber wie es is! 

Ich bin auch am überlegen für ne Vario Stütze für mein 8er 2012. Wollt aber nicht so viel ausgeben für ne reverb. Welche bietet das bessere P/L verhältnis?

lg


----------



## Lindy R8 (11. Februar 2012)

Für mich eine einfache Antwort Kind Shock! Fahr ich schon seit 3 Jahren und läuft wie am ersten Tag!!!


----------



## aquarius-biker (11. Februar 2012)

Für mich auf jedenfall auch die KS, auch wenn meine neue einen kleinen Defekt zu haben scheint. Fahr gleich zum Händler das klären.
Die KS kann man neu ohne Remote schon für 130 bestellen und schonmal erwähnt eine Wartungs ist wesentlich einfach und Kostet eigentlich nur Zeit.
Fahr auf meinem anderen Bock auch seit 3 Jahren eine KS, mit etwas Pflege funzt die bisher tadellos.


----------



## benni b. (11. Februar 2012)

Die KS wird's wohl bei mir auch bald werden. Kauf die bloß keine Joplin! Das Ding möchte ich jetzt nach 1 Jahr am liebsten in die Tonne kloppen. Der Service ist auch eine riesen Öl-sauerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hab ne Gravity Dropper aber mit 600g ist mir die zu schwer und gebrochen ist sie mir auch schon mal, daher schiele ich auf die KS Lev. Die soll ja richtig "leicht" sein.


----------



## m.rod (11. Februar 2012)

Für mich kommt an meinem hoffentlich bald eintreffenden Remedy nur die RS Reverb Stealth in Frage, einfach auf Grund der sauberen Optik und der Funktionalität. (Stufenlos, Lenkerfernbedienung, Hydraulisch,...)
Bei so nem Anschaffungspreis fürs Bike, is die dann schon noch mit drin 

Btw: sieht hervorragend aus, aquarius-biker! Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel auf den Anruf meines Freundlichen.


----------



## aquarius-biker (11. Februar 2012)

Sattelstütze heute früh vom Hdl. anstandslos getauscht 
hier noch ein Bild von heute vor dem ersten Ausritt





Nach dem Ausritt kann ich nur sagen, ein Traum das Bike, muss die ganzen Eindrücke noch verarbeiten .................


----------



## aquarius-biker (11. Februar 2012)

m.rod schrieb:


> Bei so nem Anschaffungspreis fürs Bike, is die dann schon noch mit drin



Da hast du schon recht mit der Aussage, aber bei jedem entscheiden andere Faktoren und ich bin einfach von der Wartungsfreundlichkeit der KS überzeugt (kein Entlüften nötig, kein Dichtkit).


----------



## Houschter (11. Februar 2012)

Wozu Dichtkit?  Ich hab an drei Bikes ne Reverb und in der Bikegruppe gibt es noch mind. fünf weitere. Keiner hat bisher nen Dichtkit gebraucht, keiner musste das Teil zerlegen und alle funktionieren top. Entlüften war bisher das Einzige, Kit ist dabei und das ganze dauert keine fünf Minuten. Am R arbeitet das Teil mittlerweile 1,5 Jahre (ca. 4000 km) und Pflege ist bei mir eher ein Fremdwort. Jeder soll fahren was er will, aber bevor man etwas schlecht redet sollte man es selber getestet haben, meine Meinung!


----------



## daniel-dominik (11. Februar 2012)

Kann der Trek Händler die RS Reverb Stealth auch einzeln bestellen, warte auch auf mein Remedy 9 und da würde sie ja pefekt dazu passen, habs letztes mal nur verpennt ihn zu fragen.
Live kommt das 9er echt richtig genial rüber kanns kaum erwarten bis meins kommt, der Schnee halbwegs weg ist und vielleicht ein paar Crad wärmer wird


----------



## m.rod (11. Februar 2012)

daniel-dominik schrieb:


> Kann der Trek Händler die RS Reverb Stealth auch einzeln bestellen



Also mein Händler hat mir direkt auch ein Angebot fürs 9 inkl. der Sattelstütze gemacht, von daher geh ich mal davon aus.

@aquarius: Verstehe und akzeptiere deine Beweggründe  außerdem jedem das seine und sonst fahrn wir ja (bald) fast mit dem selben Rad rum^^
...was is das eigentlich für ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## aquarius-biker (11. Februar 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Jeder soll fahren was er will, aber bevor man etwas schlecht redet sollte man es selber getestet haben, meine Meinung!



Jeder soll fahren was er will, da hast du recht. Hab auch geschrieben bei jedem entscheiden andere Faktoren, das fällt wohl unter Geschmack und nicht schlecht reden 

Zum Thema Dichtkit, recherchiere mal mit der Rock Shox Hersteller-Artnr. 11.6815.024.010, das meine ich.

@ m.rod: Ist ein 17,5"


----------



## Houschter (11. Februar 2012)

Du schreibst aber von großem Wartungsaufwand und viel Pflege, etc. Und das ist eben nicht der Fall, das Teil braucht weder viel Pflege noch muß es ständig zerlegt werden. Das es ein Dichtkit gibt weiß ich, aber wozu braucht man das? Solange nix undicht ist und alles funktioniert seh ich keinen Grund die Stütze zu zerlegen. 

Aber lassen wir das, hier gehts schließlich ums Remy und nicht um Sattelstützen.  
Viel Spass mit dem Bike, das Gerät iss mal richtig g..l! Bin jedes mal wieder aufs neue begeistert, wann ich so wie heute von ner Tour heim komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarius-biker (11. Februar 2012)

Genau lassen wir es bevor noch mehr interpretiert wird.

Das Remy ist einfach klasse, hab ja schon einiges drüber gelesen wies so läuft, nach der heutigen Tour muss ich sagen jetzt kann ich so manches nachvollziehen.


----------



## schwabi1 (12. Februar 2012)

In wie fern nutzt du die Low Speed Druckstufe der RLC?
Ich konnte von meinem 8er (ohne RL*C*) zum 9er sogut wie keinen Unterschied feststellen!?

Bekomme bei meinem Händler auf alles -10 bzw.-20%. mal schaun was die KindShock da kostet! 

Freu mich schon auf die erste "richtige" ausfahrt mit meinem Remedy!


----------



## aquarius-biker (12. Februar 2012)

Hatte bisher noch keine Gabel mit Low Speed Druckstufe, hab daher mal meinen Hdl. was interviewt. Bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt gestern, hab ich erstmal auf soviel andere Dinge geachtet als auf die Low Speed D.
Mein Hdl. meinte ich soll mal drauf achten wie die Gabel beim Anbremsen eintaucht oder auch im Wiegetritt, dass sind typische Low Speed Beschleunigungen, die ich damit regulieren kann. Mal schauen bei den nächsten Ausfahrten.


----------



## Brixton (12. Februar 2012)

Hab am Remedy die Reverb und die KS mit Remote am CC. 
Die Reverb läuft problemlos. Ich finde sie Haptisch uns von der Funktionalität her der KS schon überlegen. Aber das Thema ist ja bekanntermaßen weitgehend ne Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. Februar 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> In wie fern nutzt du die Low Speed Druckstufe der RLC?
> Ich konnte von meinem 8er (ohne RL*C*) zum 9er sogut wie keinen Unterschied feststellen!?
> 
> Bekomme bei meinem Händler auf alles -10 bzw.-20%. mal schaun was die KindShock da kostet!
> ...



Low Speed, bei fahren voll aufdrehen. Dann wippt die Gabel (im Sitzen). Dann Stufe um Stufe reindrehen, bis die Gabel im Sitzen (in der Ebene und/oder im Uphill) gerade nicht mehr wippt. Dann kann man es so lassen. Auf Wiegetritt würde ich die Low Speed Einstellung nicht optimieren, denn dann ist die Gabel im Sitzen und auf Singletrails zu unsensibel. Für Wiegetritt hat meine Revelation die einstellbare Plattform oder andere Gabeln den Lock-Out.


----------



## Hans (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Geometriedaten für das 2011er Remedy bekomme?
Welche Größe brauch ich bei 1,74m und 79cm Schrittlänge?

Danke

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabi1 (12. Februar 2012)

17,5" wäre eigentlich deine Größe. 15,5 wäre definitiv zu klein.
18,5" ist auch noch möglich, da hilft nur eine Probefahrt.

Geometriedaten sind fast gleich mit 2012. Lenkwinkel war 2011 1° steiler.

lg


----------



## Hans (12. Februar 2012)

Danke


----------



## Billybob (12. Februar 2012)

mahlzeit,
ich bräuchte mal vorschläge für schöne(n) vorbau/spacer/a-head kappe

der vorbau sollte ca 70mm lang sein und nicht mehr als 5º steil sein.
zur zeit hab ich den meiner freundin zum testen drauf.

hoffe auf optisch ansprechende tips... entweder schwarz oder passend zum rest...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. Februar 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> 17,5" wäre eigentlich deine Größe. 15,5 wäre definitiv zu klein.
> 18,5" ist auch noch möglich, da hilft nur eine Probefahrt.
> 
> Geometriedaten sind fast gleich mit 2012. Lenkwinkel war 2011 1° steiler.
> ...



Das ist aber geschmacksache. Ich bin 173cm gross und fahre einen 19.5er Rahmen mit 70er Vorbau. Das 18.5er gab es 2009 noch nicht und das 17.5er war mir zu klein. Es hilft kein Rat ausser dass Du probefahren musst. Dass weisst Du, was Dir im Up-/Downhill besser "schmeckt"


----------



## bansaiman (12. Februar 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> ich bräuchte mal vorschläge für schöne(n) vorbau/spacer/a-head kappe
> 
> der vorbau sollte ca 70mm lang sein und nicht mehr als 5º steil sein.
> ...





Entweder mal bei superstarcomponents gucken, wenn du es preisgünstig haben willst.

Sonst Sunline AM, gibts auch in verschiedenen Farben oder Easton HAvoc. Kosten beide aber zwischen 60 und 85 Euro, dafür bis DH Race geeignet, sehr steif, trotzdem leicht und sehr schick. Oder was von Race FACE


----------



## Deleted 87315 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich bin mir sicher dass mir hier im Remedy Forum jemand helfen kann. 
Werde bei meinem Re. 9.8 2010 die Fox Talas RL gegen eine Lyrik 160 od. 170 tauschen. Die Aufnahem der Lyrik hat aber eine 20mm Steckachse. Gibt es für den Bontrager Rythm Elite Laufradsatz einen Adapter von einer 15mm auf eine 20mm Steckachse? 
Wo bekomme ich diesen, was wird mich das ganze Kosten, ist das ganze komplieziert zu wechseln. 
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Billybob (12. Februar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Entweder mal bei superstarcomponents gucken, wenn du es preisgünstig haben willst.
> 
> Sonst Sunline AM, gibts auch in verschiedenen Farben oder Easton HAvoc. Kosten beide aber zwischen 60 und 85 Euro, dafür bis DH Race geeignet, sehr steif, trotzdem leicht und sehr schick. Oder was von Race FACE



danke schonmal für die tips...
sunline am und hvaoc sind mir zu klobig, mag ich gar nicht.
den hier find aber schon ganz ok... 

liebäugeln tue ich ja auch mit dem hope oder rf turbine... find ich aber vom preis etwas zu heftig.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. Februar 2012)

Ich denke nicht dass es das gibt. Es gibt fürs das Hinterrad/Nabe einen Umbaukit von 142x12 auf 135x??, also von Steckachse auf Schnellspanner. Aber vorne kann man das Laufrad entweder für 15mm oder für 20mm Steckachsen bestellen. Da brauchst Du entweder ein neues Laufrad vorne oder eine andere Nabe. 28-Loch-Naben mit 20mm Steckachse gibt es kaum auf dem Markt. Hope bietet so etwas an. Dann musst Du nur noch umspeichen lassen.


----------



## bansaiman (12. Februar 2012)

SO hier mal mein fertig modifiziertes Remedy (2011er ursprünglich das 7er Modell ^^):

Ich hatte hier nur noch nicht die Hope Sattelklemme montiert.

Große Bilder gibt´s im Profil ;-)


----------



## Rischar (12. Februar 2012)

Boar Alter! Geiles Ding! Farblich ein Traum  der Elka-Dämpfer und die BOS-Gabel machen echt was her!

nur der Sattel passt nicht so ganz rein und die Fotos sind leider so klein 


Aber was wichtiger ist: Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. Februar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> SO hier mal mein fertig modifiziertes Remedy (2011er ursprünglich das 7er Modell ^^):
> 
> Ich hatte hier nur noch nicht die Hope Sattelklemme montiert.



Gewicht?


----------



## BansheeNico (13. Februar 2012)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Geometriedaten für das 2011er Remedy bekomme?
> Welche Größe brauch ich bei 1,74m und 79cm Schrittlänge?
> ...



Ich fahre bei 1,71m und ca. 80cm Schrittlänge das 2012 Remedy 9 in 18,5.
17,5 fand ich zu kurz. Von der Überstandshöhe tut sich nicht wirklich was, Steuerrohrlänge ist glaube ich sogar gleich.
Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf touren, also kein Bikeparkeinsatz oder rein abfahrtsorientierte Nutzung.


----------



## Deleted 87315 (13. Februar 2012)

Bei meiner Größe von 173cm ist es ein 17,5 Rahmen mit einem 60mm Vorbau. Fahre zum einen lange Touren 60-70 km und bis 2500hm zum anderen viel Singletrails wobei ich das Bike schon mal auf die Gondel mit nehme. 
Ich würde dir in dieser Hinsicht zu einer Probefahrt auf deinen Hometrails raten, da du dabei die besten Eindrücke gewinnst. Wenn das nicht möglich ist fahr zumindest ein bisschen auf Schotterwegen und nicht nur kurz auf dem Parkplatz des Geschäfts.

Alles in allem kommt es darauf an wofür du es verwendest fährst du es nur auf Touren und nur ganz selten auf Singletrails nimm das größere, wenn du das Remedy für das verwendest für was es gemacht wurde nimm das kleinere.

Ist aber nur* meine* Ansicht kommt immer auf die Vorlieben des Einzelnen darauf an.


----------



## aquarius-biker (13. Februar 2012)

Servus,

hab mir auch den 17,5 Rahmen genommen mit 1,78 Größe und 80 Schrittlänge. Hat mir auf der Probefahrt wesentlich besser gefallen als das 18,5, da kam ich mir zu gestreckt drauf vor. Das 17,5 hat ein fast gleich langes Oberrohr wie mein Stumpi, vielleicht fand ich's deshalb auch angenehmer. Mein Hdl. hat mir auch wegen meiner Fahrweise (traillastig , sportlich) zu dem kleineren Rahmen geraten.
Auf jedenfall Probefahrt machen, du musst dich wohl fühlen!


----------



## Igetyou (13. Februar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> SO hier mal mein fertig modifiziertes Remedy (2011er ursprünglich das 7er Modell ^^):
> 
> Ich hatte hier nur noch nicht die Hope Sattelklemme montiert.
> 
> Große Bilder gibt´s im Profil ;-)


 
Sieht gut aus.
Sattel und Bremsen würde ich noch verändern.

Bist du mit den Pedalen zufrieden. Wie ist die Qualität und der Grip??
Wäre dir für Infos Dankebar. Will mir auch die Pedalen für mein DH Bike holen.


----------



## Billybob (13. Februar 2012)

Was sinds denn für pedale? Bin grad auf der suche.


----------



## bansaiman (13. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Sattel und Bremsen würde ich noch verändern.
> 
> Bist du mit den Pedalen zufrieden. Wie ist die Qualität und der Grip??
> Wäre dir für Infos Dankebar. Will mir auch die Pedalen für mein DH Bike holen.




Wow, hast du etwa auf dem kleinen Bild erkannt, welche Pedale das sind? Fragst ja so gezielt, ob ich mit denen zufrieden bin ;-)

Du meinst die Elixir 3 würdest du wechseln? Wogegen?
Oder meinst du auch meine Scheiben? Die bleiben nämlich mal schön dran ;-) SInd besser als die ganzen Originale, die ich mal so bremsen durfte und sehen geil aus. Diese Floating Geschichte wirkt echt. meine G3 SCheiben haben sich immer so schnell verzogen. Die hier laufen schön gerade wie am Anfang und auch physische Krafteinwirkung  konnte nichts ausrichten.

"Billybob: Was sinds denn für pedale? Bin grad auf der suche.         "

Sind die hier:

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_reviews_info.php?products_id=129&reviews_id=231

wer es billiger will nimmt die:

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=127

leichter gehts auch noch....

Nebenbei, das angegebene Gewicht stimmt.

Zur Zufriedenheit:

Sind klasse. Bei Schnne, Eis Nässe oder Staub ^^, HAlt ist immer super. Preis/Leistung auch mega. Die Alu-Modelle waren am Scratch, genauso super.
Den LRS habe ich übrigens auch von da.



Die GAbel (übrigens 170mm bei 555mm Einbauhöhe, bei Interesse die 160mm dementsprechend 1 cm weniger) fährst sich soweit man das nach den Minusgraden und mäßigem Ritt sagen kann schonmal super, werde aber noch richtig zum Fahren kommen müssen v.A. bei wärmeren Temps. Jedoch trotz Kälte hat spricht die GAbel auf fast halb geschlossener LS Comp besser an, als Lyriks Solo Air und Coil sowie Fox Float (wohlgemerkt bei -7 Grad). Des weiteren trotz zuerst zu niedrigem Luftdrucks super stabil beim bremsen und kein Durchrauschen.
Rebound ist ein schmaler aber sinnvoller BEreich. die Comp Einstellungen bringen spürbare Änderungen, was man bei der 2012er Lyrik Dh nicht wirklich behaupten kann.

Der Elka  Großer Einstellbereich. Über die LS kann man den bei Bedarf fast blockieren und bei ganz offen ein Sofa fahren. Fährt sich auch stabil und nimmt harte Landungen sanft auf ohne Durchschlag... ch muss allerdinsg noch richtig rumpobieren, um die HS auf die Heimstrecken anzupassen, damit ich den FW richtig ohne Durchschlag ausschöpfen kann.
Die LS fahre ich so, dass er bei gleichmäßigem Fahren bei hhöherer Trittfrequenz sich gerade etwas durch den Tritt bewegt. Gibt kein Wippgefühl und nimmt sanft kleine Schläge auf. Sackt bei Anstiegen nicht und Anliegern nicht weg. Aber ebi Anstiegen hat unser Remedy ja allgemein keine Probleme mit Wegsacken 

Da ich wegen Physikum momentan keine Zeit habe, wird ein richtiger Ritt mit entsprechendem Bericht noch warten müssen. Das sind alles nur Aussagen über mittelschnell gefahrene Wurzelteppiche Sprünge bis 50 cm ins Flat und Stadthindernisse ;-)
Jedenfalls unter den Bedingungen ist das beiden Federelementen nachgesagte "Kleben am Boden" schon gut zu erahnen. 

Lenker ist übrigens Atlas FR, Vorbau Sunline AM, Stütze Reverb, Kettenführung Gjunkies ZweiG, LRS hat Alex Fr30 Felge mit Novatec 4 in 1 Naben. Wiegen mit Adapter 300 Gramm weniger als der Originale vom Remedy7 und sind bis DH Race verwendbar.


----------



## Igetyou (13. Februar 2012)

Bremsen würde ich dir die Avid X0 empfehlen oder Formula The One.

Die Elixir 3 wiegen soviel wie die neuen Avid Code.


----------



## paul.lahner (13. Februar 2012)

@bansaiman: stahlfeder im remedy,goil...

kannste die ls druckstufe zudrehen wenn du auf dem rad sitzt,also beim fahren?

wo hast den den dämpfer gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (13. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bremsen würde ich dir die Avid X0 empfehlen oder Formula The One.
> 
> Die Elixir 3 wiegen soviel wie die neuen Avid Code.





Also das ist halt mehr ne Geldsache, da dies so sehr die Leistung nicht verändert wie die anderen Komponenten, daher muss da noch warten.
Aber von der Elixir 3 zur 0 sind mehr die Features/Gewicht als Bremsleistung der Punkt, da lohnt sich das Geld nicht unbedingt, während die The One ja schon mit Code Qualitäten kommt, nur nicht so standfest.
Also da ich mir keine Break Force One leisten kann, würde ich wohl eher Richtung The One tendieren. Aber das hat Zeit, dafür sind ja die 203er Scheiben da 


@bansaiman: stahlfeder im remedy,goil...

kannste die ls druckstufe zudrehen wenn du auf dem rad sitzt,also beim fahren?

wo hast den den dämpfer gekauft? 

HS und LS Comp sind direkt oben der rote Knopf, sprich ich kann von oben meine Hand drauflegen . . . also perfekt zu erreichen 
ABER das komplette Zudrehen ist nicht nötig und würde ich auch nicht machen. Für Touren würde ich den Maximal so versteifen, dass der kaum noch Bewegung beim Pedalieren in der Ebene zulässt; ich habe die LS so offen wie möglich ohne dass man das Gefühl von Schaukeln hat ;-) wegen der Sensibilität, aber trotzdem straff genug gegen Durchsacken in Kompressionen.

Bestellt habe ich den direkt bei Elka in Canada. Den gibt es normalerweise nicht fürs Remedy sondern nur das Session; die haben sich von Trek erzählen lassen, der passe wegen des Federtellers nicht ins Remedy  keine Probleme, passt perfekt!!! (TREK erzählt ja wegen deren Marketing, es ginge nur ihr DRCV LUFTdämpfer mit 197mm).
Habe halt etwas nachhaken müssen und dann haben die den für mich nach meinen Angaben gemacht. Ging dann aber reibungslos.


----------



## Rischar (13. Februar 2012)

Was wiegen denn die Superstar Komponents Pedal aus Magnesium? Die aus Alu finde ich gar nicht sooo leicht...

Jedenfalls Glückwunsch zu den Umbauten! Hört sich an, als wär's keine Fehlentscheidung 
Jetzt würde mich noch das Gesamtgewicht interessieren. Ich befürchte, Deins ist leichter als Meins - trotz Stahldämpfer  Wir müssen irgendwann in diesem Jahr mal die Räder tauschen und bisschen Probe fahren


----------



## m.rod (13. Februar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Also das ist halt mehr ne Geldsache, da dies so sehr die Leistung nicht verändert wie die anderen Komponenten, daher muss da noch warten.
> Aber von der Elixir 3 zur 0 sind mehr die Features/Gewicht als Bremsleistung der Punkt, da lohnt sich das Geld nicht unbedingt, während die The One ja schon mit Code Qualitäten kommt, nur nicht so standfest.
> Also da ich mir keine Break Force One leisten kann, würde ich wohl eher Richtung The One tendieren. Aber das hat Zeit, dafür sind ja die 203er Scheiben da



Die 2012er XT schonma angeschaut? Bin die am Remy 9.8 Probe gefahren und fand sie grandios, bei wirklich gemässigtem Preis...


----------



## bansaiman (13. Februar 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Was wiegen denn die Superstar Komponents Pedal aus Magnesium? Die aus Alu finde ich gar nicht sooo leicht...
> 
> Jedenfalls Glückwunsch zu den Umbauten! Hört sich an, als wär's keine Fehlentscheidung
> Jetzt würde mich noch das Gesamtgewicht interessieren. Ich befürchte, Deins ist leichter als Meins - trotz Stahldämpfer  Wir müssen irgendwann in diesem Jahr mal die Räder tauschen und bisschen Probe fahren




Die Alu sind auch nicht extrem leicht, aber bei gleichem Gewicht kosten andere mal eben >85 
die MAg wiegen 340 Gramm das Paar mti der Chromo Achse.

Ich kanns mal wiegen... aber wie soll deins denn schwerer sein?  2kg Gabel, 1,1 Kg Dämpfer
LRS ÜBRIGENS 1,980 (auf das kommt ein DT Swiss 1800 in echt ohne die WERKSANGABE auch ), Reverb, zu fetter Sattel (ja den tausche ich noch ) und die Elixir werde ich wohl echt drangeben, schaue mir die XT mal an.

Achja, Kefü ist ja auch dran.

RISCHAR, das TAuschen kommt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Terja (16. Februar 2012)

Servus,
wenn ich mein Elite TLR Laufradsatz auf Tubeless umbauen will ,benötige ich nur die Trek Tubeless Ventile und Dichtmilch ,das Klebeband müsste ja schon drin sein und die XR4 Reifen kann ich auch Tubeless fahren  ,ist das so richtig ?
Würde die Dichtmilch von No Tubes nehmen ,gibts hier jemand der da Erfahrungswerte gesammelt hat ?
Grüße


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Februar 2012)

Das langt nicht. Du brauchst dazu noch von Bontrager einen speziellen Rimstrip. Den musst Du noch einlegen, Dichtmilch rein, Ventil rein und via Kompressor aufpumpen.

Dichtmilch kannst Du auch von Notubes nehmen. Die habe ich auch verwendet. Sowohl mit dem "Felgenband" von Bontrager, sowie mit dem Ultralight "Klebe-/Tesaband" von Notubes. Allerdings braucht es viel Geschick, dieses in die Felge einzukleben. Das Bontrager ist schon entsprechend geformt und alles ist easy damit. Allerdingts ist es auch schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mal selber eine Frage und zwar bezüglich der Installation eines *CaneCreek ZS44-ZS56/30 AngleSet Steuersatz (1,5'' getapertem Steuerrohr mit 1,5'' auf 11/8'' gradem Gabelschaft Oben/Unten Zero Stack)*. 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...teuersatz-1-5-Steuerrohr-mit-gradem-11-8.html

Mein 2009er Remedy hat ein Tapered Steuerrohr, eigentlich wie alle Remedys. Mein Händler meinte, ich könne keinen Angleset Steuersatz verbauen, das ginge nur für 1 1/8 Gabeln. Ich habe aber auch eine Tapered Gabel. Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Houschter (16. Februar 2012)

Für ne tapered Gabel brauchst du unten ZS56/40.


----------



## aquarius-biker (16. Februar 2012)

Terja schrieb:


> Servus,
> wenn ich mein Elite TLR Laufradsatz auf Tubeless umbauen will ,benötige ich nur die Trek Tubeless Ventile und Dichtmilch ,das Klebeband müsste ja schon drin sein und die XR4 Reifen kann ich auch Tubeless fahren  ,ist das so richtig ?
> Würde die Dichtmilch von No Tubes nehmen ,gibts hier jemand der da Erfahrungswerte gesammelt hat ?
> Grüße



Hi,
wenn ich meinen Hdl. richtig verstanden haben soll es genau so laufen beim aktuellen Rhythm Elite TLR Satz. Fahr seit 2 Jahren tubeless auf meinem anderen Bike und bin sehr begeistert, hab deswegen auch genau nachgefragt. Wäre auch sonst unverständlich das Trek beim aktuellen Satz schreibt TL-Ready, Ventile mitliefert und das so nicht klappt. Passendes Felgenband sollte drin sein. Werd's in der nächsten Zeit auch umrüsten, nur Kompressor zur ersten Montage ist ratsam, man muss ziemlich schnell eine Menge Luft reinbekommen, das geht damit am besten.


----------



## Terja (16. Februar 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Das langt nicht. Du brauchst dazu noch von Bontrager einen speziellen Rimstrip. Den musst Du noch einlegen, Dichtmilch rein, Ventil rein und via Kompressor aufpumpen.
> 
> Dichtmilch kannst Du auch von Notubes nehmen. Die habe ich auch verwendet. Sowohl mit dem "Felgenband" von Bontrager, sowie mit dem Ultralight "Klebe-/Tesaband" von Notubes. Allerdings braucht es viel Geschick, dieses in die Felge einzukleben. Das Bontrager ist schon entsprechend geformt und alles ist easy damit. Allerdingts ist es auch schwerer.



Jetzt versteh ich das nimmer, dachte immer bei Tubeless-Ready Felgen benötigt man nur noch das Felgenband (Tape) das die Felge wegen den Speichenlöchern dicht macht und kein Rim Strip> und das sollte doch bei Tubeless-Ready schon in der Felge verklebt sein (hab ich aber noch nicht geschaut weil das Bike neu ist).
Bitte erklär mir das nochmal genau ,danke
Grüße


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Februar 2012)

Genau das meine ich. Das spezielle Felgenband (Tape). Das ist normalerweise nicht drinnen. Felgenband/Tape/Rimstrip ist für mich (als Laie) das selbe.  Bei mir war es nicht dabei. Ich musste es extra kaufen. Es ist schwer und ziemlich dick. Montier doch mal den Reifen ab und schau nach, ob es drinnen liegt oder was anderes. Wie das normale Felgenband aussieht weiss ich nicht. Nur das mein Händler nach Beendigung meiner Tubelesszeit (ich wollte wieder flexibler sein) das Tubelessfelgenband wieder entfernt hat. Vielleicht geht es nicht mit Schlauch.


----------



## aquarius-biker (16. Februar 2012)

Terja schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich das nimmer, dachte immer bei Tubeless-Ready Felgen benötigt man nur noch das Felgenband (Tape) das die Felge wegen den Speichenlöchern dicht macht und kein Rim Strip> und das sollte doch bei Tubeless-Ready schon in der Felge verklebt sein (hab ich aber noch nicht geschaut weil das Bike neu ist).
> Bitte erklär mir das nochmal genau ,danke
> Grüße



Wie ich zuvor schon beschrieben habe, zu deiner Frage es sollte genau so funktionieren. Rim Strip ist nur nötig um eine normale Felge auf TL umzurüsten, mein Hdl. sagte mir passendes Felgenband (Tape) ist eingeklebt. Somit nur Ventile montieren , Milch rein und aufpumpen.


----------



## Terja (16. Februar 2012)

aquarius-biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ich meinen Hdl. richtig verstanden haben soll es genau so laufen beim aktuellen Rhythm Elite TLR Satz. Fahr seit 2 Jahren tubeless auf meinem anderen Bike und bin sehr begeistert, hab deswegen auch genau nachgefragt. Wäre auch sonst unverständlich das Trek beim aktuellen Satz schreibt TL-Ready, Ventile mitliefert und das so nicht klappt. Passendes Felgenband sollte drin sein. Werd's in der nächsten Zeit auch umrüsten, nur Kompressor zur ersten Montage ist ratsam, man muss ziemlich schnell eine Menge Luft reinbekommen, das geht damit am besten.



O.K. Danke, so dachte ich das auch !


----------



## Terja (16. Februar 2012)

Was noch zu klären wäre ist noch die Reifenfrage . 
1.Sind dann Tubeless Reifen und "Normale" Reifen mit Dichtmilch dann fahrbar ?
2.Wo genau liegt denn der Unterschied der beiden Reifentypen ,was ich bisher weis ist das der Tubelessreifen schwerer aufzuziehen ist ,sonst noch was ?


----------



## aquarius-biker (16. Februar 2012)

Hab schon mal einen normalen reifen Tubeless gefahren, das klappt eigentlich. Bei TL-Ready ist der Wulst für den Sitz im Felgenhorn optimiert, dichtet daher besser und die gesamte Dichtheit des Reifens ist verbessert, daher ist er ein paar Gramm schwerer. Das sind meines Wissens die Unterschiede.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Februar 2012)

Richtige Tubeless Reifen fährt man normalerweise ohne Milch. Die sind dick und schwer und dafür ausgelegt. Hat man trotzdem ein Loch, hat man Pech und muss einen Ersatzschlauch dabei haben, sonst ist die Tour zu Ende.

Ein normaler Reifen mit Milch ist auch dicht zu bekommen, aber je nach Modell etwas mühsam. Bei Schwalbe ist das normalerweise kein Problem. 

Ein Tubeless Ready Reifen hat einen anderen Wulst und fährt man mit Milch.

Wenn man Gewicht sparen möchte, dann nimmt man einen normalen Reifen und fährt mit Milch. Kommt es auf maximale Pannensicherheit an, dann Tubelessreifen mit Milch. 

ich bin der Verfechter von Leichtbau mit Pannenschutz, daher Schwalbe mit Milch (jetzt aber nicht mehr, weil ich ständig Reifen ausprobiere/teste, möchte ich flexibel bleiben und fahre mit Schlauch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terja (16. Februar 2012)

Aquarius-Biker wirst dann jetzt an deinem Remedy auch auf Tubeless umrüsten nachdem du bis jetzt auch Tubeless unterwegs warst?
Ich hab übrigens genau die gleiche Schüssel .


----------



## aquarius-biker (17. Februar 2012)

Werd's auf jedenfall umrüsten sobald die Saison wieder richtig los geht. Was den Pannenschutz angeht einfach genial, die letzen beiden Jahre keinen Plattfuss. Was natürlich ein Problem ist, wie Nicki-Nitro schon schreib, wenn man oft Reifen wechseln will. Dann würd ich's auch nicht machen, ist nämlich eine ziemlich Sauerei wenn du den Reifen mit Milch runterholst. Aber ich habe meinen Reifen gefunden (Fat Albert) den ich dauerhaft bis er verschliessen ist fahren will. Problem bei TL mit Milch ist aber auch, du musst regelmäßig checken (2-3 Monate) ob genügend Milch drin ist, bei zu wenig Milch kann sich ein langsamer Luftverlust einstellen. Dann einfach was nachfüllen. Schlauch musst du aber auch immer einen mitnehmen, wenn der Reifen ein Loch/Riss bekommt was die Milch nicht packt, dann geht's nur weiter mit Schlauch einziehen. Wird dann aber auch eine Sauerei auf dem Trail werden, zum Glück noch nicht erlebt.

Das Remy 9 ist echt eine geniale Schüssel, viel Spass damit


----------



## Billybob (17. Februar 2012)

Was zum schmökern für die tubeless-novizen:
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435611


----------



## Igetyou (17. Februar 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich habe mal selber eine Frage und zwar bezüglich der Installation eines *CaneCreek ZS44-ZS56/30 AngleSet Steuersatz (1,5'' getapertem Steuerrohr mit 1,5'' auf 11/8'' gradem Gabelschaft Oben/Unten Zero Stack)*.
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...teuersatz-1-5-Steuerrohr-mit-gradem-11-8.html
> 
> Mein 2009er Remedy hat ein Tapered Steuerrohr, eigentlich wie alle Remedys. Mein Händler meinte, ich könne keinen Angleset Steuersatz verbauen, das ginge nur für 1 1/8 Gabeln. Ich habe aber auch eine Tapered Gabel. Was meint Ihr dazu?



Mir wurde bis jetzt auch immer das gleiche wie dir gesagt..
Würde mich auch interessieren.Dann würde ich mir den Steuersatz nächsten Monat bestellen.

Wo kann ich den benötigten Steuersatz kaufen.Habe nix gefunden (Kombination Tapered Steuerrohr/tapered Gabelschaft)
Könnte jemand den Link posten.
Danke!


----------



## Igetyou (17. Februar 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Für ne tapered Gabel brauchst du unten ZS56/40.



Gibt's glaube ich nicht in Kombination mit den Angel Set?
Wenn ja, link bitte


----------



## Billybob (19. Februar 2012)

in der all-mountain gallerie isses ja schon... dann hier auch nochmal.


----------



## aquarius-biker (19. Februar 2012)

@ Billybob:    Schickes Gerät.       Gefällt!


----------



## paul.lahner (19. Februar 2012)

optisch finde ich den sattel jetzt nicht so....aber da zählt ja auch nicht nur das aussehen...

brauchst du keine kettenführung?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. Februar 2012)

Optisch finde ich den Lenker "schlimmer". Gold ist halt eine schwierige Farbe. Es sollte halt immer das gleiche am Rad sein. Das Geld eigentlich nur, wenn man die Teile vom Gleichen hersteller kauft.  Die Züge passen noch, aber der Lenker sticht farblich raus und ins Auge. Wenns Dir gefällt ist es aber für Dich ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsai6219 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo, weiß jemand ob Trek Lieferprobleme hat?? Laut Händler bekomme ich mein Remy 9 erst mitte/ende März. Vorher bekommt er keine obwohl sie auf Januar bestellt sind. 
Bike Urlaub ist auch schon ende märz gebucht.......


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. Februar 2012)

Sagen wir es so, die Nachfrage ist grösser als das Angebot. Je nach Modell dauert es halt länger. Das Lager in Holland hat solange Bikes da, bis sie verkauft sind. Dann wird nachproduziert. Dann dauert es, bis die Lager in Holland wieder gefüllt werden.


----------



## daniel-dominik (19. Februar 2012)

ja so gehts mir auch mit meinem 9er Remedy habs Ende Novemeber oder Anfang Dezember bestellt, war dort aber schon klar, dass es mitte /ende März wird bis das Bike da ist. Später sollte es dann aber wirklich nicht werden...


----------



## aquarius-biker (19. Februar 2012)

Ich hab das Gefühl es hängt auch vom Händler ab, ich hätte meinen Bock schon Ende Dezember 2011 haben können. Hab's nur selber auf Anfang Februar 2012 geschoben. Mein Dealer wirbt auch damit einer der Top 10 Dealer von Trek in Deutschland zu sein, werden die daher bevorzugter behandelt.........? Kenne sowas aus meiner beruflichen Praxis, je besser der Status und die Partnerschaft beim Hersteller, je besser wird man bedient.


----------



## Billybob (20. Februar 2012)

aquarius-biker schrieb:


> @ Billybob:    Schickes Gerät.       Gefällt!



Thx







paul.lahner schrieb:


> optisch finde ich den sattel jetzt nicht so....aber da zählt ja auch nicht nur das aussehen...
> 
> brauchst du keine kettenführung?


Habs leider erst 3 mal im gelände bewegen können... also keine ahnung... aber ich denke das bike wird mir noch ein paar neue sachen beibringen und dann wirds max ne bionicon. 


Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich den Lenker "schlimmer". Gold ist halt eine schwierige Farbe. Es sollte halt immer das gleiche am Rad sein. Das Geld eigentlich nur, wenn man die Teile vom Gleichen hersteller kauft.  Die Züge passen noch, aber der Lenker sticht farblich raus und ins Auge. Wenns Dir gefällt ist es aber für Dich ok.



Ich zitiere mich mal aus der am-gallerie...



Billybob schrieb:


> jetzt klinke ich mich hier auch mal ein...
> ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber schon fahrbereit.
> 
> was noch kommt:
> ...



Der sattel ist weder bequem noch schön noch leicht... er war nur schon da und hat erstmal nix gekostet.
Zum lenker... ich hatte auch erst bedenken als ich ihn an den rahmen hielt... der rahmen ist aber in live auch etwas kräftiger als auf dem bild... kommt dem lenker also entgegen. Schwarz hätte ich aber auch langweilig gefunden.
Die rahmenfarbe war auch nicht meine erste wahl... ich hatte nur grad die wahl, entweder remy in gold oder kein remy...


----------



## psychoo2 (20. Februar 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> Die rahmenfarbe war auch nicht meine erste wahl... ich hatte nur grad die wahl, entweder remy in gold oder kein remy...


 
In diesem Fall dann immer Remy...Egal welche Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outfaced (20. Februar 2012)

Ok ... da ich soweit auch mit dem Aufbau fertig bin und vorerst nichts mehr ändern will, zeige ich auch was 







Leider war ich so blöd, daß ich beim Bestellen der Sattelstütze die schwarze statt die silberne Ausführung bestellt habe. Hatte aber irgendwie keine Lust mehr die zurück zu schicken und wieder auf eine neue zu warten.

Irgendwann wenn Zeit und Lust da sind tausche ich noch die Züge für die Bremsen mit silberne.
Und wenn ich Lotto gewinne, dann lege ich mir einen Vivid Air zu 

Zum Schluss kann ich nur jeden raten einen vernünftigen Dämpfer hinten einzubauen. Keiner von den kleinen (egal ob HiVolume oder DRCV) taugt was im Vergleich zu einem Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter. 
Ich persönlich hab auch die Gabel gewechselt. 32 Rohre sind zu schwach für so ein Bike. Ich bin kein aggressiver Rider, aber die Stabilität die von den 36 kommt ist nicht mit den 32 zu vergleichen.


----------



## schwabi1 (20. Februar 2012)

Also das kommt ja doch sehr auf das einsatzgebiet an.
Deins ist ja doch sehr auf bergab getrimmt.
Für das wofür das remy gedacht ist, reichen wohl ne 32er und der rp2!
;-)


----------



## Julian0o (20. Februar 2012)

Mal eine Frage an euch. Würde bei meinem Remedy 9 gerne vorne von der 185mm Scheibe auf eine 203er wechseln da ich in den Alpen schonmal das gefühl habe das vorne die Bremskraft nachlässt. 

Brauche ich da einen Adapter? Und was für eine Scheibe könnt ihr Empfehlen?


----------



## Billybob (20. Februar 2012)

outfaced schrieb:


> Ok ... da ich soweit auch mit dem Aufbau fertig bin und vorerst nichts mehr ändern will, zeige ich auch was
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut, ist der entlackt? (sitze am handy)
Falls ja... was ist mit der garantie?
Die war für mich einer der wichtigsten gründe zum trek zu greifen...


----------



## Igetyou (20. Februar 2012)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an euch. Würde bei meinem Remedy 9 gerne vorne von der 185mm Scheibe auf eine 203er wechseln da ich in den Alpen schonmal das gefühl habe das vorne die Bremskraft nachlässt.
> 
> Brauche ich da einen Adapter? Und was für eine Scheibe könnt ihr Empfehlen?


 
Adapter brauchst du auf jeden Fall!

Würde ne Avid Scheibe verwenden.

Wichtig: Ab 2012 haben Avid Scheiben 200mm Durchmesser und nicht mehr 203mm.

Adapter und Scheibe müssen immer zusammen passen.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (20. Februar 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Also das kommt ja doch sehr auf das einsatzgebiet an.
> Deins ist ja doch sehr auf bergab getrimmt.
> Für das wofür das remy gedacht ist, reichen wohl ne 32er und der rp2!
> ;-)


Also das, wofür das Remedy eigentlich gedacht war, Spaß bergab, pedalierbar bergauf bring ne 35er oder 36er gabel doch erhebliche Vorteile. Es war ein enduro und ist es für mich immernoch und da macht meiner meinung nach eine aufgebohrte cc nicht so viel sinn. Hatte selbst an meinem Remedy vorher ne 32er Talas und die unterschiede in der Steifigkeit sind sehr deutlich merkbar und echt unangenehm.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Februar 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> ...Zum lenker... ich hatte auch erst bedenken als ich ihn an den rahmen hielt... der rahmen ist aber in live auch etwas kräftiger als auf dem bild... kommt dem lenker also entgegen. Schwarz hätte ich aber auch langweilig gefunden.
> Die rahmenfarbe war auch nicht meine erste wahl... ich hatte nur grad die wahl, entweder remy in gold oder kein remy...



Nichts für ungut. Ich habe es nicht böse gemeint. Ich habe ein 2009er Remedy 8. Da wollte ich auch mehr Bling Bling. Mein Händler hat damals gemeint, dass Gold eben sehr schwierig ist. Sein Rat war, entweder alles von einem Hersteller, dann ist Gold immer gleich gefärbt oder die Teile eloxieren lassen, was aber nicht ganz billig und sehr aufwendig ist. Und es kann passieren, dass unterschiedliches Aluminium unterschiedlich goldfarben aus dem Eloxierbad rauskommt. Ich habe es dann letztendlich sein gelassen.


----------



## outfaced (20. Februar 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> Der rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut, ist der entlackt? (sitze am handy)
> Falls ja... was ist mit der garantie? Die war für mich einer der wichtigsten gründe zum trek zu greifen...



Ist einen Remedy 9 von 2009 ... die sind so - Alu nackt, nur lackiert.




> Also das kommt ja doch sehr auf das Einsatzgebiet an.
> Deins ist ja doch sehr auf bergab getrimmt.



Theoretisch ja, aber ich bin bei weitem nicht der beste Beispiel für bergab orientiertes Biken ... die Teile (Dämpfer und Gabel) machen einfach mehr Spaß, auch wenn es ganz normale Trails sind oder was langsameres. 
Wo mir am meisten die Steifigkeit der Gabel gefällt ist gerade in den langsamen technischen Passagen - kein schwammiges Gefühl vorne bei Balancieren und viel präziseres Lenken. 
Oder sagen wir es so - der Rahmen ist selbst Steif genug um auch mit einer 36er Gabel mitzuhalten. Das war z.B. bei meinem vorigen Rahmen nicht der Fall und da habe ich eigentlich der Unterschied nicht so bemerkt.


----------



## Billybob (20. Februar 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut. Ich habe es nicht böse gemeint...


 
habs auch nicht so augefasst 
man trifft sich ja hier um darüber zu sinnieren woll...


----------



## Bonsai6219 (20. Februar 2012)

Habe heute mit F. Corner telefoniert. Remedy 9 2012 ist für dieses Jahr ausverkauft... . Das nächste 9er gibt es ab dem 2013 Modell. Kann das sein? Hoffentlich bekomme ich meines noch - wurde bereits letztes Jahr bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Februar 2012)

Tja so schnell kann es gehen. Die 2013er Bikes sind eh schon fast fertig entwickelt und im Sommer gibt es die ersten Bilder (oder auf der Seeotter Classics und dann will keiner mehr die 2012er Bikes kaufen. Von dem her ist die Taktik richtig. Es het so lang's het (sagt man hier in der CH)


----------



## schwabi1 (20. Februar 2012)

Und zum selben zeitpunkt 2013 hast du wieder das gleiche.
Es ist vollkommen egal wann man kauft.
Is schon fast so wie in der EDV! 

Zum Thema 35/36er:

Das eine 36er Vorteile in der Steifigkeit bringt ist natürlich logisch.
Sagen wollte ich damit, dass es einfach drauf ankommt, ob ich eine 36er statt der 32 brauche. Oder ob der Rp2 "reicht".
Für Enduro fahrten isses wohl eher zu wenig! 

lg


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Februar 2012)

... oer ne 32er mit 20mm Steckachse, die ist nämlich steifer, als ne 15er. Deshalb habe ich mein 2009er Remedy mit der 150er Revelation abgespeckt inkl. einer 20mm Steckachse.


----------



## derharry (21. Februar 2012)

Bei mir haben sie gerade angerufen und gesagt das mein
9.8 da sei *freu* das soll aber wohl auch schon nicht mehr bestellbar sein!?!



Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Habe heute mit F. Corner telefoniert. Remedy 9 2012 ist für dieses Jahr ausverkauft... . Das nächste 9er gibt es ab dem 2013 Modell. Kann das sein? Hoffentlich bekomme ich meines noch - wurde bereits letztes Jahr bestellt.


----------



## BodyandSoul (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

habe es hier ja mit echten Remedyprofis zu tun und brauche doch mal direkt das Knowhow von dem Einem oder Anderen.

Also ich fahre das Remedy 9 2012 und die Front ist mir einfach zu flach im Downhill...mhhh...im Uphill finde ich es hingegen einfach super und klettert spitzenmäßig die Hügelchen mit mir hoch.

So und nun mag ich halt einen Lenker mit mehr Rise, habe aber die Sorge die Uphillfahreigenschaften so sehr zu verändern, dass ich womöglich zukünftig in den Lenker beißen muss. Hat hier jemand Efahrungswerte mit wieviel Rise es sich noch gut hochfahren lässt?

Ohje...ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

Lieber Gruß
Moni


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Februar 2012)

Schwierig schwierig, das musst Du selber ausprobieren. Ist halt ein (vielleicht fauler) Kompromiss zwischen Uphill und Downhill. Jeden cm wirst Du merken, sowohl hinsichtlich besserer Downhillfähigkeit wie auch schlechterer Uphillfähigkeit. Ich hatte mein 2009er Remedy von 160mm Lyrik 2-Step auf 150mm Revelation (fix) umgewechselt. Ich fand einen Kompromiss, aber dieser hat mir nicht zufrieden gestellt. Wenn es steil war musste ich in den Lenker beissen und im steilen Dowmhill musste ich sehr weit hinter den Sattel gehen. Ich habe dann die Dualposition-Kartusche nachgerüstet und jetzt ist es perfekt. Die DCRV (oder DCRV?) Doppelkammer-Gabel von Fox möchte ich nicht haben.

2 cm mehr Rise ist ausserdem nicht gleich 2cm mehr "Sitzhöhe". Was ich meine, die Kröpfung des Lenkers spielt noch eine Rolle und nicht zu vergessen, die Lenkerbreite. Das alles beeinflusst Deine Uphill-/Downhillfähigkeit. Es kann Dir also niemand sagen/raten, nimm Dir einen Lenker mit 2cm mehr Rise, wenn er dann eine andere Kröpfung und andere Breite hat.

Ich habe 2 Remedys nebeneinander verglichen: 

Mein 2009er Remedy (19.5) mit 150mm Federweg, Lenker mit 4 cm Rise  und starker Kröpfung mit 70er Vorbau
Testrad 2012er  Remedy (18.5) mit 150mm Federweg, Lenker mit ?cm Rise (serienmässig) und ? Kröpfung mit 80er Vorbau
Der Lenker war genau gleich weit positioniert und der Sattel, nur dass ich mit meinem Bike in der Uphillposition der Gabel genau das gleiche Fahrgefühl hatte, wie mit dem Testbike und der nichtabsenkbaren Gabel in der Up-/Downhillposition. Zwischen beiden Lenkern/Bikes war Platz in der Dimension eines Griffes. mehr darüber weiter unten in meinem ausführlichem Fahrbericht.

Ich habe hier was darüber geschrieben (Unterschied Remedy 2012 und 2011) http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9217743#post9217743

und hier ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=5040

Auf Deutsch: 
_Salue zusammen, 

ich bin gestern das 2012er Remedy 9 probegefahren. Ich denke, ich habe eine sehr gute Strecke gewählt, wo man gut Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten zwischen meinem 2009er (aber sehr stark modifiziert mit Revelation Dual Position, etc...) und dem 2012er Remedy herausspürt. Steile Uphills, Singletrails in der Ebene und normal steile ruppige Singletrails den berg runter. Anbei mein Feedback:

Shimano XT Bremse:
 Geile Bremse
 Super Druckpunkt 
Sehr gute Bremsperformance 
Kein Vergleich zu der alten XT-Bremse, wie ich sie am Top Fuel fahre oder am Remedy hatte. 
So muss eine Bremse sein, wenn da nur nicht das Gewicht wäre. Sie ist zwar nicht bleischwer, aber es gibt leichtere. Tut mir leid, aber ich komme da nicht aus meiner Haut raus. 

Shimano XT-Schaltung 3x10:
 Da hat sich auch ordentlich was getan, im Vergleich zu meiner XT-Schaltung am Remedy und Top Fuel
 Super Schaltgefühl, knackig und präzise. 
Jetzt kann man sogar 2 (oder waren es 3?) Gänge auf einmal hochschalten. 
Das XTR-Schaltwerk scheint auch verbessert worden zu sein. Mit dem Spanner habe ich die Kette nicht so wild schlagen hören. Zumindest ist mir nichts Negatives aufgefallen. Aber da frage ich mich, wieso es den überhaupt braucht? Wieso kann man das Schaltwerk nicht dauerhaft so unter Spannung setzen? Weil, was hätte das für einen Sinn, wieder auf Off zu schalten? 
3x10 brauche ich nicht. Ich will nicht noch mehr Gänge und schalten müssen. Ausserdem ist 24/36 (v/h) dicker als 20/36 (v/h), wie ich jetzt fahre. Ich bleibe lieber bei 3x9. 

Reifen (Bontrager XR4?)
 Gripp, war die Zeit/Tour ist zu kurz zum abschliessenden beurteilen. Das Vorderrad ist mir mal abgeschmiert im Downhill, als ich zu stark gebremst habe und das Vorderrad vermutlich blockiert hat. Aber ich habe die Bremse sofort aufgemacht und es fing sich wieder. 
Rollwiderstand ist hoch auf Asphalt (für meinem Geschmack zu hoch, da ich doch Touren fahre mit viel Asphaltanteil) Aber mir rollt ja auch ein Fat Albert auch schon zu schwer. 

*Uphillfähigkeit:*
 In dieser Konfiguration (nur 2 Spacer unterm Vorbau und fast Flatbar ohne deutliche Rise) braucht es wirklich keine Absenkung. In den steilen Anstiegen, habe ich die Absenkung nicht vermisst. Es fährt sich trotzdem noch bequem, ohne dass man sich im Lenker verbeissen muss. 
Ich habe 3 Spacer unterm Vorbau und einen Lenker mit fast 4 cm Rise. Das 2012er Remedy fährt sich so, wie mit meinem wenn ich die Revelation abgesenkt habe. 

*Downhillfähigkeit:*
 Tja was soll ich sagen, die war eindeutig in dieser Konfiguration des 2012er Remedy 9 schlechter. 
Ich konnte die Sattelstütze nur um 1cm versenken. Das kann man beheben, kürzen, weil die vermutlich ungekürzt ist. 
Da die Front tief ist (nur 2 Spacer und Lenker mit kaum Rise), fährt es sich auch im Downhill so. Ich fühlte mich eigentlich zu tief und musste die Arme ziemlich durchstrecken. Meine Revelation kann ich wieder ausfahren und fahre dadurch nicht so gestreckt nach vorne gebeugt den Berg runter, was mir ein sichereres Gefühl vermittelt. 
Vom flacheren Lenkwinkel habe ich so nicht profitieren können. Die Wirkung verpuffte dadurch dass die Front so tief ist. 

*Fox Doppelkammer Gabel:*
 Da kann ich eigentlich nicht so viel berichten. Sie fühlt sich eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht an, der direkte Vergleich zu meiner Revelation fehlt halt noch (kommt vielleicht heute noch). Aber meine Revelation ist super sensibel und sie reagiert sofort auf leichtem Druck auf den Lenker. 
Federweg habe ich so gute 130mm ausgenutzt. Jetzt müsste ich noch mal fahren mit weniger Druck um zu schauen, ob ich mehr Federweg raushole, aber das spare ich mir. Bei meiner Revelation nutze ich jeden Millimeter Federweg aus. 
Für die Beurteilung der Steifigkeit der Steckachsen/Laufräder zwischen 15mm (Fox) und 20mm (Revelation) kann ich nichts sagen. Dafür ist mein Popometer doch zu unsensibel. Der Ausbau des Vorderrades gelinkt zumindest genauso einfach und schnell, wie mit meiner 20mm Maxle Steckachse. 

Doppelkammer-Dämpfer:
 Die Dreifacheinstellungsmöglichkeit der Plattform können sie sich eigentlich sparen. 
Stufe 1 (leichte Plattform) bringt es für meinen Geschmack nicht, weil sie für mich kaum spürbar ist. 
Stufe 2 (starke Plattform) wippt auf Asphalt trotzdem noch, obwohl ich im Sitzen pedaliert habe und nicht im Stehen. Ich habe nur diese Stufe verwendet, sowohl auf Asphalt, als auch beim Uphill. Im Singletrail möchte ich die Plattform nicht drin haben. 
Die Performance im Downhill war sehr gut und hat mir gefallen. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer ständig den Kontakt zum Untergrund behält, obwohl es ruppig und steinig war. Wie mein normaler RP23 Dämpfer da ist, kann ich vielleicht heute sehen, wenn ich den gleichen Downhilll noch mal abfahre. 


Meine Beweggründe für eine Neuanschaffung sind neuer Dämpfer und flacherer Lenkwinkel. Der Dämpfer ist sicherlich nicht schlecht und vielleicht auch besser, wie mein jetziger, aber ob er so viel besser ist, dass sich ein Neukauf und die komplette Umrüstung auf meine Wünsche lohnen, weiss ich nicht. Ein Frameset wäre das einzige praktikable, aber das wird nicht angeboten. Wenn ich das Remedy nach meinen Wünschen gestalten/auf-/umbauen würde, bliebe ja nicht mehr viel anderes übrig, als der Rahmen und Dämpfer. Der flachere Lenkwinkel verpufft in dieser Konfiguration am 2012er Remedy komplett. Das müsste/könnte ich eigentlich nur beurteilen, wenn ich meine Revelation mit meinem Lenker in das 9er 2012er Remedy einbauen und so fahre/erfahre würde. Dann kann ich den Vergleich ziehen, ob das 2012er Remedy besser hinsichtlich Geometrie ist oder nicht. Aber das wäre zu aufwendig und spare/erspare ich mir. 

Was bleibt also? Die Erkenntnis, dass mein Remedy nahezu perfekt ist und so über die Jahre gereift ist, dass ein anderes Bike kaum an die Performance ran kommt, selbst das neue nicht. Das habe ich ja auch in Lenzerheide beim Testride deutlich gespürt.​_

Was kannst Du jetzt noch machen? 

Eine absenkbare Gabel kaufen. Das stellt das Optimum dar
Lenker mit 2cm Rise
Lenker mit 3cm Rise
Lenker mit 4cm Rise
Mehr Spacer unter dem Lenker
Steilerer Vorbau

*Wenn Du einen ordentlichen Händler hast, stellt er Dir mehrere Varianten (Lenker mit unterschiedlichem Rise oder steilerem Vorbau) zur Verfügung und Du testest aus, was Dir am besten auf DEINEN Trails taugt.*


----------



## aurbans (21. Februar 2012)

Hey Moni,

ich hatte auch das selbe Problem mit der tiefen Front an mein Remedy und hab mit dem Specialized Lenker ein sehr guten Kompromiss gefunden:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...e=1;menu=1000,2,89;mid=155;pgc=74:250::73:252


----------



## aquarius-biker (21. Februar 2012)

Hi Moni,
hab mir zu meinem Remy auch schon ähnliche Gedanken gemacht.
Wichtig ist aber wie Nicki-Nitro schon sagt, alle geometrischen Masse des Lenkers. Das 9er 2012 hat 15 mm Rise bei 9Grad Kröpfung nach hinten und ich meine  5 Grad nach oben mit 720 mm Breite. Meine Option ist evt. ein Sixpack Menace, der hat die gleiche GEO bei 25 mm Rise. Ich werde aber vermutlich noch Abwarten, was die ersten Ausfahrten im Bergischen oder Eifel ergeben. Bei mir am südlichen Niederrhein ist nicht soviel hügelige Landschaft um das wirklich schon bewerten zu können.
Grüße Aquarius


----------



## outfaced (21. Februar 2012)

Mal ne kleine Anzeige, da die nehme ich an nur bestimmte Remedy-Besitzer interessieren kÃ¶nnte ...

Da ich von einem 1-1/8 Gabel auf einem konischen umgestiegen bin brauche ich meinen selbst gefrÃ¤sten -1,5Â° Headset nicht mehr. Oder anders gesagt ... den brauche ich schon, nur leider kann ich den nicht mehr einbauen 
Also sollte es jemand haben wollen, dessen *Headtube 128,5 +/-1mm* hoch/lang ist (fÃ¼r andere Abmessungen wÃ¼rde ich es nicht empfehlen), der kann es fÃ¼r 45â¬ incl. Versand haben (bezahlt wird Ã¼ber Paypal).



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Es geht nur um die FrÃ¤steile (Al 7075), keine Lager (obwohl ... ich hab eins auch Ã¼brig, den gebe ich ab, falls es der KÃ¤ufer haben will)

Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BodyandSoul (21. Februar 2012)

Gott...das ist ja echt schwierig...da hilft wohl wirklich nur ausprobieren und zum Glück ist ein Lenker ja nicht gleich so teuer wie eine neue Gabel und insofern wird das jetzt erst mal meine erste Wahl beim Umbasteln.

Ich werde es wohl dann mal mit 25 mm Rise probieren...

Was haltet ihr denn von meiner bisherigen Lenkerwahl? Oder strapaziere ich mit meiner Fragerei das Forum hier?

Also hier nun meine Auswahl (das Ranking hat nichts mit meinen Favoriten zu tun):

- *FSA - Gravity Light (710) http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...FSA-Gravity-Light-OS-Lenker-318mm::23110.html*

*- Ragley - Wiser Alu Riser Lenker http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Alu-Riser-Lenker-Ragley-Logo-25mm::27303.html*

*- Sixpack Leader SL http://www.fahrrad.de/226867.html?_..._226867_&c=18#mtb-riser-bars-lenker-leader-sl*

*- ANSWER Pro TAPER 720 AM http://www.answerproducts.com/components/protaper-720-am/*

*- Sunline V-Two http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Two-Lenker-31-8x711mm-25mm-Rise-schwarz.html*

*- Chromag Fubars Acute http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/products/Fahrradteile/Lenker/MTB/Chromag-Fubars-Acute.html*


*VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE HILFE!!!*

Gruss
Moni
* 
*


----------



## aquarius-biker (21. Februar 2012)

Der Sixpack ist nicht schlecht, hat aber nur 7 Grad Kröpfung nach hinten.
Daher finde ich den Menace vom Sixpack eigentlich besser. Ich behaupte mal je breiter der Lenker, je besser kommt es einem anatomisch entgegen wenn der Lenker sich gut nach hinten kröpft. Bei Syntace gibt's sogar die Variante mit 12 Grad.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Februar 2012)

Da ich annehme, hier Remedy-Experten zu finden und sonst leider kaum wo Daten gefunden habe, meine Fragen bezüglich Gewichte des 2012er Remedys: 

- Rahmengewicht Carbonrahmen und Alurahmen? (mit/ohne Dämpfer)
- Gesamtgewicht Remedy 9.7, 9.8 und 9 (Alu). 

Leider gibt die Trek-Homepage nicht recht viel her.

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Sub-Zero (22. Februar 2012)

ein paar Vergleichsgewichte findest in der Remedy IG
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=517

Mein 2011er 9.0 in 17,5" hat der Händler mit 12,7kg (ohne Pedale) gewogen. Das 2012er dürfte da nicht weit davon weg sein.


----------



## ralphi911 (22. Februar 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Da ich annehme, hier Remedy-Experten zu finden und sonst leider kaum wo Daten gefunden habe, meine Fragen bezüglich Gewichte des 2012er Remedys:
> 
> - Rahmengewicht Carbonrahmen und Alurahmen? (mit/ohne Dämpfer)
> - Gesamtgewicht Remedy 9.7, 9.8 und 9 (Alu).
> ...



http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/08/17/2012-trek-bikes-actual-weights-and-photos/

Hier sind die Gewichte vom 9.9 und 9.8.
Bitte selber in kg umrechnen. Ich habe auch die anderen Gewichte schon irgendwo gesehen. Mit etwas googeln sollte das schon zu finden sein.


----------



## aquarius-biker (22. Februar 2012)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> ein paar Vergleichsgewichte findest in der Remedy IG
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=517
> 
> Mein 2011er 9.0 in 17,5" hat der Händler mit 12,7kg (ohne Pedale) gewogen. Das 2012er dürfte da nicht weit davon weg sein.



Kann ich ungefähr bestätigen. Mein 9er 2012  17,5" vor Änderungen beim Dealer gewogen incl. Flat-Pedale   ca. 13,15 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (22. Februar 2012)

outfaced schrieb:


> Habs nicht gemacht, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob es bei allen Remedys gleich ist ... eigentlich ab 2010 sind die Lager an der hintere Achse mit Sicherheit andere.
> Bei mir (2009) sind:
> 6901 2RS - 12x24x6 2St. - Achse hinten
> 6900 2RS - 10x22x6 4St. - Pivot oben
> 6903 2RS - 17x30x7 2St. - main Pivot



Meine zwei großen Hauptlager sind fritte und die 6 am Umlenkhebel laufen auch nicht mehr 1a. Die Lager die momentan verbaut sind haben einen auf einer Seite herausstehenden, breiteren Innenring. Die oben genannten Standardlager entsprechen also nicht 100% den verbauten. Lässt sich natürlich mit U-Scheiben o.ä. ausgleichen - ich wollte es nur nochmal erwähnen damit sich keiner wundert beim wechseln. 

Habe übrigens China-Lager von Ebay geordert


----------



## Billybob (22. Februar 2012)

Läuft das eigentlich nicht unter garantie?
Ist zwar schnittstelle honterbau/hauptrahmen aber das sind ja im schlechtesten fall schonmal fünf jahre...
Wenn ich hier lese,  das nach nem jahr die lager fratze sind würd ich nen teufel tun und die dinger anfassen.
Klärt mich auf.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (22. Februar 2012)

Garantie - mag sein...

Aber: 
Option A) Mit Vertrieb verhandeln, einschicken und wahrscheinlich eine Ewigkeit warten
Option B) Lager für insgesamt 14Eu bestellen und selber tauschen

da wähle ich lieber Variante B. Lagerwechsel ist auch wirklich nicht schwierig.

Ich schätze auch mal, dass der Rahmen problemlos mit den alten Lagern weitergefahren wäre. Der Hinterbau hat auch noch keinerlei Spiel. Die Hauptlager laufen allerdings seeehr rau - habe ich aber auch nur nach Demontage des Dämpfers und des Umlenkhebels gemerkt. Die Lager hinten an der Achse sind bei mir übrigens noch tiptop!


----------



## daniel-dominik (22. Februar 2012)

Das 9er aus 2012 in 18,5 wiegt 12,7kg im  Auslieferungszustand vom Händler nachgewogen.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (22. Februar 2012)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Meine zwei großen Hauptlager sind fritte und die 6 am Umlenkhebel laufen auch nicht mehr 1a. Die Lager die momentan verbaut sind haben einen auf einer Seite herausstehenden, breiteren Innenring. Die oben genannten Standardlager entsprechen also nicht 100% den verbauten. Lässt sich natürlich mit U-Scheiben o.ä. ausgleichen - ich wollte es nur nochmal erwähnen damit sich keiner wundert beim wechseln.
> 
> Habe übrigens China-Lager von Ebay geordert


wurde hier glaub ich schon öfter erwähnt. Ab 2010 bei Carbon und ab 2011 bei Alu hat trek distanzringe und standardlager verbaut statt der lager mit breiterem Innenring. Die Ringe gibts einzeln bei Trek und kosten glaub um die 1,50 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 

Zum Thema GArantie und Lager: Die Schwingenlagerung ist so ziemlich der denkbar schlechteste Einsatzbereich für ein Kugellager. Nie umdrehungen, kaum paar grad bewegung und stoßbelastungen. => die Dinger sind ziemlich schnell schrott. Bei mir war nach 5 oder 6 Monaten eines der beiden Hauptlager fest und jetzt ein jahr später ist es das wieder. Man merkts nicht, selbst wenn man den Dämpfer rausnimmt und den Hinterbau so bewegt, nur wenn man direkt am Lager is. 
ABER: Lager sind klassische Verschleißteile und auf die gibt Dir kein Hersteller eine Garantie länger als ein Jahr. Tendenziell weniger. Das heißt, Du könntest mit Aufwand und einem netten Händler evtl. neue Lager bekommen, aber wirklich nur vielleicht.


----------



## Sub-Zero (22. Februar 2012)

Dachte bei den ALU Varianten verwendet Trek erst seit 2012 (und Carbon ab 2011) die Distanzringe + Standardlager.
Wollte eingenlich die Speziallager bei meinem 2011er bald mal vorbeugent rausbauen da sich dieser Innenring in den Rahmen eindrücken soll. 
Kann das vielleicht jemand bestätigen ob die 11er schon die neuen Lager drin haben??


----------



## noBrain-noPain (22. Februar 2012)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Dachte bei den ALU Varianten verwendet Trek erst seit 2012 (und Carbon ab 2011) die Distanzringe + Standardlager.
> Wollte eingenlich die Speziallager bei meinem 2011er bald mal vorbeugent rausbauen da sich dieser Innenring in den Rahmen eindrücken soll.
> Kann das vielleicht jemand bestätigen ob die 11er schon die neuen Lager drin haben??



*http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf  
*


----------



## Bonanza-Rider (23. Februar 2012)

Bonanza-Rider schrieb:


> [...]
> Bin bei Wartungsarbeiten die Tage über ein scheinbar größeres Fertigungstoleranzproblem am Hinterbau-Hauptlager zw. Rahmen u. Kettenstrebe gestolpert.
> Der Rahmen hat am Hauptlagersitz eine Breite von 47 mm, der Hinterbau hat aber genau 48 mm Breite! Dies führt dazu, dass beim Anziehen vom Hauptlager die Kettenstrebeneinheit eben genau diesen einen mm zusammengezogen wird. Dieses zusammenziehen passiert ja durch Druck auf die Innenringe vom Hauptlager, d.h. das Hauptlager ist immer unter starker axialer Vorspannung - kein Wunder, dass die Lager nach etwas über einem Jahr völlig im Sack waren.
> Ich kann auch bei festgezogenem Hauptlager nicht den Dämpfer einbauen weil die Dämpferaufnahme (sitzt ja direkt vor dem Hauptlager) auch so weit zusammengezogen ist, dass ich die Dämpferbuchsen nicht mehr zwischen die untere Aufnahme bekomme.
> ...



Servus zusammen,

möchte nun endlich mal ne Rückmeldung geben, was nun so mit meinem Rahmen passiert ist...

Als erstes nochmal zwei Fragen an alle:


Könnt ihr ohne das Hauptlager zu lösen, den Dämpfer unten aus-/einbauen?


Wie viel Spiel ist bei euch bei gelöstem Hauptlager etwa zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen am Lagersitz?

Also mein Rahmen war mehrere Wochen lang bei Trek. Dort wurde der Rahmen zerlegt, die alten Lager ausgepresst, der Rahmen vermessen, als für in Ordnung befunden, wieder mit den alten kaputten Lagern zusammengebaut, schlecht verpackt und zerschrammt zurückgeschickt. Außerdem fehlt nun ein Distanzring, um den Dämpfer oben zu befestigen. Jetzt steh ich da, hab mich natürlich bei Trek beschwert und warte auf den Distanzring.

Fazit bisher: Trek ist wirklich ein Dreck wenns um Service geht.

Fortsetzung folgt hoffentlich bald...


PS: Ja, der Innenring der verbreiterten Speziallager (im Alu-Remedy bis einschließlich 2011) drückt sich in den Rahmen ein. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Giovanni1 (23. Februar 2012)

remedy80 schrieb:


> Frage an die rp23 besitzer: mit wie viel Luftdruck fährt ihr den? hab heut 180 psi bei ca. 90kg fahrergewicht drinne gehabt und das war doch etwas wenig. den rp2 fuhr ich mit 180. aja und irgendwie war zwischen pro pedal - on und off nicht wirklich viel unterschied??


 
Guten Abend liebe Remedy-Fahrer!
Ich lass dieses Thema mal wieder aufleben... mein Remedy befindet sich in nahezu fertigem Aufbau-Status... nun habe ich schon mal ne "Testsitzung" gemacht und mal das Dämpfer-Setup angegangen. Auf dem DRCV-RP23 steht drauf "max 300psi" - ich mit meinen 107kg Fettsack-Lebendgewicht bin jetzt nach mehreren Annäherungs-Aufpumpversuchen bei etwa 270psi gelandet, um etwa 15-20% SAG zu erreichen. Wie lange wird der Dämpfer das Spielchen wohl mitmachen?
Welche Gewichtsklassen sind denn hier so vertreten, was fahrt Ihr für'n Druck im RP23?
MFG


----------



## jazz_58 (23. Februar 2012)

OMG! Also meins (Remedy 8, 2011) pumpe ich auf max. 205-210 psi bei ca. 103 kg. Das reicht doch komplett aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (23. Februar 2012)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> OMG! Also meins (Remedy 8, 2011) pumpe ich auf max. 205-210 psi bei ca. 103 kg. Das reicht doch komplett aus.


 
Hmmm, dann stehst Du wohl auf Schwabbel-Bikes. Unterhalb den von mir genannten 270 PSI sackt der Dämpfer beim blossen Draufsitzen komplett weg und ist bei ca. 50% SAG...
Vielleicht gibt es ja drastische Diskrepanzen bei den Anzeige-Uhren der jeweiligen Dämpferpumpen. Allerdings habe ich mir schier den Arm ausgerenkt, um eingermassen an den Druck ranzukommen, somit gehe ich davon aus, daß der Dämpfer schon wirklich knapp am Anschlag des Erträglichen ist...


----------



## schwabi1 (23. Februar 2012)

Da etwas mit dem Hinterbau bei meinem Remedy nicht stimmt wird es umgetauscht. Mein Händler hätt ein 17,5" da das ich sofort mitnehmen könnte. Allerdings war mein ersts remedy ein 18,5". Was für ne schei....! 
Bei 179cm und ca. 85cm schrittlänge is das ne wichtige entscheidung die ich schonmal treffen musste! xD


----------



## schwabi1 (23. Februar 2012)

sry...doppelpost


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. Februar 2012)

[B schrieb:
			
		

> Sub-Zero[/b]]
> _Dachte bei den ALU Varianten verwendet Trek erst seit 2012 (und Carbon ab 2011) die Distanzringe + Standardlager.
> Wollte eingenlich die Speziallager bei meinem 2011er bald mal vorbeugent  rausbauen da sich dieser Innenring in den Rahmen eindrücken soll.
> Kann das vielleicht jemand bestätigen ob die 11er schon die neuen Lager drin haben??_





noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> *http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf
> *



Sorry NoBrain, genau das Dokument meinte ich. 
Schau mal auf S.268.
Dort steht beim 2011er Al Remedy als Lager auch das W273724 (Cartridge Bearing, 6903LLB O.D. 30mm, I.D. 17mm W7mm w/ 3mm Ext Race) wie auch beim 2010.
Nur beim 2010er / 2011er Carbon und ab dem 2012er Al wird stattdessen das W272452 (Cartridge Bearing, 6903-2RS O.D. 30mm, I.D. 17mm, W 7mm) + W292095 (Washer, I.D. 17.0mm, O.D. 25.0mm, Th 3.0mm) verwendet.

Muss dann wohl doch die neuen Lager bald mal nachrüsten.


----------



## Igetyou (23. Februar 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Da etwas mit dem Hinterbau bei meinem Remedy nicht stimmt wird es umgetauscht. Mein Händler hätt ein 17,5" da das ich sofort mitnehmen könnte. Allerdings war mein ersts remedy ein 18,5". Was für ne schei....!
> Bei 179cm und ca. 85cm schrittlänge is das ne wichtige entscheidung die ich schonmal treffen musste! xD



Würde wieder ein 18,5" nehmen.Fahre ich auch bei gleicher Körpergröße!


----------



## COLKURTZ (23. Februar 2012)

Bei mir (178, 86) ging es sogar in die andere Richtung. Ein 18,5er war mir nicht zu _klein._ Ich habe mich jedoch für ein 19,5er entschlossen. Das passt bei mir wie angegossen.


----------



## schwabi1 (24. Februar 2012)

Bin heute morgen ne kleine runde gefahren. aber nur auf asphalt. mit meinem 18,5" und dem neuen 17,5".
Muss sagen der unterschied is sehr gering. Hab mich aber dazu entschlossen das 17,5er zu nehmen.
ich sitze genauso angenehm wie am 18,5er. und es steigt auch nicht früher auf. (da gibts ne sehr steile auffahrt).
Jetzt hoffe ich das mir auf langen touren nicht was negatives auffäll!


----------



## Giovanni1 (24. Februar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> SO hier mal mein fertig modifiziertes Remedy (2011er ursprünglich das 7er Modell ^^):
> 
> Ich hatte hier nur noch nicht die Hope Sattelklemme montiert.
> 
> Große Bilder gibt´s im Profil ;-)


 
Das Ding ist mal richtig geil! Beneide Dich um die BOS...


----------



## jazz_58 (24. Februar 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Hmmm, dann stehst Du wohl auf Schwabbel-Bikes. Unterhalb den von mir genannten 270 PSI sackt der Dämpfer beim blossen Draufsitzen komplett weg und ist bei ca. 50% SAG...
> Vielleicht gibt es ja drastische Diskrepanzen bei den Anzeige-Uhren der jeweiligen Dämpferpumpen. Allerdings habe ich mir schier den Arm ausgerenkt, um eingermassen an den Druck ranzukommen, somit gehe ich davon aus, daß der Dämpfer schon wirklich knapp am Anschlag des Erträglichen ist...



Also, wenn Du dein Dämpfer schon bis zum Anschlag aufgepumpt hast, kann schon mal was nicht stimmen. Es geht doch auch darum, möglichst den kompletten Federweg auszunutzen, oder? Alternative wäre ein Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (24. Februar 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist mal richtig geil! Beneide Dich um die BOS...





Heehee, danke!  Aber da habe ich auch schön für gespart und das Schmuckstück ist ja auch mein einziges Rad! Leider werde ich bis Ende März nicht richtig zum Fahren kommen (Studium). . . 
werde aber Genaues berichten, wenn richtige Fahreindrücke gesammelt werden konnten. Es soll ja dieses Frühjahr auch nach Winterberg und zu den Filthys gehen


----------



## Giovanni1 (24. Februar 2012)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du dein Dämpfer schon bis zum Anschlag aufgepumpt hast, kann schon mal was nicht stimmen. Es geht doch auch darum, möglichst den kompletten Federweg auszunutzen, oder? Alternative wäre ein Hardtail


 
Du wiegst sicher keine 105kg, oder?
Was soll denn bitte an meinem Dämpfer nicht stimmen?


----------



## bansaiman (25. Februar 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Du wiegst sicher keine 105kg, oder?
> Was soll denn bitte an meinem Dämpfer nicht stimmen?





a) Beim Aufpumpen drauf geachtet, dass du nach dem pumpen mehrfach tief einfedern musst und dann nochmal Luft nachgeben musst, da sich durch die Prozedur auch die 2. Kammer füllen muss und dann der zuvor gepumpte Druck aufgestockt werden muss?

b) auch mal geprüft, ob trotz korrekter Befüllung, der Dämpfer nach etwas Fahren Luft lässt? Viele DRCVs sind nämlich mal eben von Werks her oder auch so relativ schnell undicht.

Hatte bisher 3 nagelneue in den Händen und alle hatte Probleme mit der Dichtungen/auch dem Ventil, udn man liest das auch oft im Netz. Bei mir so geballt war das evtl. einfach mal Pech; aber generell spricht das nicht für deren Fertigungsqualität  Weiß schon, warum ich den Kram ausm Radl verbannt habe. Außerdem schießen die Teile schnell durch den FW, was bei 105 KG ja schon eh leicht provoziert wird bei einem Dämpfer mit der Tendenz.


----------



## schwabi1 (25. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute! 

Heute gabs ne längere Tour mit viel Bergaufanteil und ner sehr rutschigen Waldabfahrt! 

Ich fühle mich auf dem 17,5" genauso pudelwohl wie auf dem 18,5". Keine Rückenschmerzen, keine Knieschmerzen.

Trotzdem würde mich interessieren was ihr zu meiner Sitzposition am Bike sagt.

Hier die Bilder:













Sieht schon sehr grenzwertig aus, wie ich finde.


----------



## Brixton (25. Februar 2012)

Der Lenker sollte 2' mehr kröpfung haben und blau sein. ;-) Also mal ehrlich du musst dich wohl fühlen drauf. 
Für bergauf muss mmn der Sattel weiter raus. Dann kippst ja schon im sitzen nach hinten ;-)
Ich habs aber gern etwas größer und dafür nen kurzen vorbei.


----------



## Igetyou (25. Februar 2012)

Schon eher kurz!!Aber wenn du dich wohlfühlst dann passt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (25. Februar 2012)

Du musst dich wohlfühlen, dass ist das wichtigste. Ich fahr selber ein 17,5er bei 181/85 mit 60er Vorbau und komm so auch auf längeren Touren prima zurecht. Als ich das Remedy 2009 gekauft hatte war der 19,5er für mich keine option gewesen. Hätte es den 18,5er schon damals gegeben, hätte ich wahrscheinlich diesen genommen. Aber fühl mich immer noch wohl mit dem eigentlichen zu kleinen Rahmen


----------



## schwabi1 (25. Februar 2012)

Hätte der 18,5er dann irgendwelche vorteile für mich?
In der abfahrt hats mir super gefallen das 17,5er.
Das is meine erste richtig teure investition in diesem sport, und da will man natürlich alles richtig machen!;-)


----------



## Igetyou (27. Februar 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Hätte der 18,5er dann irgendwelche vorteile für mich?
> In der abfahrt hats mir super gefallen das 17,5er.
> Das is meine erste richtig teure investition in diesem sport, und da will man natürlich alles richtig machen!;-)


 
Mit einem 18,5er hast du etwas mehr Laufruhe weil der Radstand länger ist.
Ich finde das Remedy schon recht wendig. Auf Highspeedstrecken muss den den Lenker schon gut festhalten!
Ein 17,5er würde mir auch passen (178cm) wäre mir dann aber zu kurz/nervös.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (27. Februar 2012)

outfaced schrieb:


> Habs nicht gemacht, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob es bei allen Remedys gleich ist ... eigentlich ab 2010 sind die Lager an der hintere Achse mit Sicherheit andere.
> Bei mir (2009) sind:
> 6901 2RS - 12x24x6 2St. - Achse hinten
> 6900 2RS - 10x22x6 4St. - Pivot oben
> 6903 2RS - 17x30x7 2St. - main Pivot



Ich nochmal... :/ 

Das mit den 6900ern kann nicht passen...
Hat schon mal einer an einem 2009er Rahmen die Lager am Umlenkhebel gewechselt? Bei meinen steht zwar 6900 auf den verbauten Lagern - die haben allerdings einen Außendurchmesser von 24mm und die 6900er aus dem Lagerkatalog haben 22mm.
Die nächste Baugröße mit 10mm Bohrung hat laut Katalog 26mm - dass heißt die Orginialteile sind keineswegs Standard.

Gut dass ich die noch nicht ausgebaut habe... 

Die Hauptlager passen aber (mit Distanzringen)


----------



## schwabi1 (27. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Mit einem 18,5er hast du etwas mehr Laufruhe weil der Radstand länger ist.
> Ich finde das Remedy schon recht wendig. Auf Highspeedstrecken muss den den Lenker schon gut festhalten!
> Ein 17,5er würde mir auch passen (178cm) wäre mir dann aber zu kurz/nervös.



was bedeutet für dich high speed?
Und hat das remedy nicht von haus aus einen etwas längeren radstand im vergleich zu anderen bikes?

Ich bleib trotzdem beim 17,5er. Hab quasi keine Wahl!


----------



## Rischar (27. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre 17,5" und bin 1,83 Meter groß. Damit komme ich wunderbar zurecht  
Ich denke, dass die Nervosität des Remedys eher Geometrie- (Lenkwinkel usw) und Federwegsbedingt ist. Ist halt kein Downhill-Rad  Auf harten Downhillstrecken, zum Beispiel in Leogang, kommt das Remedy an die Grenzen. Da wünsche ich mir mehr Federweg. Aber zum Beispiel auf der DH-Strecke in Semmering brauche ich nicht unbedingt ein Rad mit mehr Laufruhe


----------



## Igetyou (27. Februar 2012)

Highspeed = > 30 km/h aufm Trail.
Das Remedy hat ein eher kurzen Radstand verglich zum Spezi Pitch, Fanes AM usw..


----------



## H-P (2. März 2012)

Hallo, hatte meinen Dämpfer beim Service und wollte ihn morgen einbauen, hat vielleicht jemand den Drehmoment für die Schrauben zur Hand?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## aquarius-biker (2. März 2012)

Hi
Unter folgende Link solltest du das passende Drehmomente für deinen Rahmen finden.
http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf


----------



## Bonanza-Rider (2. März 2012)

H-P schrieb:


> Hallo, hatte meinen Dämpfer beim Service und wollte ihn morgen einbauen, hat vielleicht jemand den Drehmoment für die Schrauben zur Hand?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Kannst du ohne das Hauptlager zu lösen, den Dämpfer unten aus-/einbauen? Bei mir passt der Dämpfer samt Buchsen nur bei gelöstem Hauptlager zwischen die Aufnahmen.

Bei meinem 2010er Modell stehen die Anzugsmomente auf den Schraubenköpfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (2. März 2012)

@ aquarius-biker, wenn ich das richtig erkenne, müßten es 85 IN-LBS sein...also ca. 9,6 Nm.

@ Bonanza-Rider, ich habe am Fuel von meiner Frau den Dämpfer ausgebaut und am Remedy, am Fuel ging er unten etwas schwerer raus. Werde dann morgen mal schauen, ob ich ihn so wieder rein bekomme...und danke für den Tipp mit den Schraubenköpfen, hatte ich letztens noch dran gedacht und dann doch wieder vergessen nach zu schauen.


----------



## aquarius-biker (3. März 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe nur unten mit 85 IN-LBS (9,6 Nm), oben scheinen es 150 ( 16,9 Nm) zu sein.


----------



## tobone (3. März 2012)

Hallo
Ich überlege mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Zuerst war das LV301 groß im Rennen. Da jetzt aber der Radstand immer unüberschaubarer wird habe ich noch andere Bikes ins Rennen geschickt. Was die Entscheidung natürlich erheblich erleichtert
Bin 189 groß. Ich denke mal das Remedy sollte dann in 19,5 Zoll sein. Oder was sagt ihr dazu? SL ist etwa 90. Da ich kein Carbon mehr will, könnte es das 9.0 werden. Muß es natürlich erstmal probefahren. Ist es denn antriebsneutral und was könnt ihr sonst so dazu sagen? Oberrohrlänge ist so bei 61,5 ist das richtig, weil ich neulich verschiedene Angaben gelesen habe.


----------



## byronic (3. März 2012)

Also den Dämpfer kannste aufjedenfall, ohne das Hauptlager auszubauen, lösen. Bei mir einfach oben, und unten die schrauben raus, und einfach den Dämpfer rausziehen.


----------



## jazz_58 (3. März 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich überlege mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Zuerst war das LV301 groß im Rennen. Da jetzt aber der Radstand immer unüberschaubarer wird habe ich noch andere Bikes ins Rennen geschickt. Was die Entscheidung natürlich erheblich erleichtert
> Bin 189 groß. Ich denke mal das Remedy sollte dann in 19,5 Zoll sein. Oder was sagt ihr dazu? SL ist etwa 90. Da ich kein Carbon mehr will, könnte es das 9.0 werden. Muß es natürlich erstmal probefahren. Ist es denn antriebsneutral und was könnt ihr sonst so dazu sagen? Oberrohrlänge ist so bei 61,5 ist das richtig, weil ich neulich verschiedene Angaben gelesen habe.



Also, Deine Maße entsprechen in etwa meinen. Ich habe das 21,5 Zoll genommen (Remedy 8, 2011). Kürzeren Vorbau drauf und passt wie angegossen. Das 21,5 Zoll ist eigentlich ein 20 Zoller (!). Das 19,5 war mir etwas zu klein. Wendig ist das Remedy sowieso, und das grössere ist auf Dauer vielseitiger (lange anstiege und so). Kannst es in meinem Album anschauen.


----------



## H-P (3. März 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Also den Dämpfer kannste aufjedenfall, ohne das Hauptlager auszubauen, lösen. Bei mir einfach oben, und unten die schrauben raus, und einfach den Dämpfer rausziehen.



Vorsicht, das kann man wohl nicht pauschalisieren. Dämpfer beim Remedy konnte ich ohne das Hauptlager zu lösen aus und einbauen. Beim Fuel hatte ich schon beim ausbauen leichte Probleme an der unteren Schraube und der Einbau ging nur durch lösen des Hauptlager.

IN-LBS stehen auf den Schrauben drauf, muß man also nur umrechnen...sind bei beiden 85 IN-LBS, also ca. 9,6 Nm. Auf der Schraube vom Hauptlager sogar in IN-LBS und Nm.

Nach drei Jahren einen Service machen lassen, an Gabel und Dämpfer und es hat sich gelohnt...vielen Dank an http://www.flatout-suspension.de/ klasse Service und netter Kontakt, kann ich weiter empfehlen.


----------



## amerryl (6. März 2012)

mein Remedy war letzte Woche im Urlaub,


ich war auch dabei


----------



## Giovanni1 (6. März 2012)

amerryl schrieb:


> mein Remedy war letzte Woche im Urlaub,
> 
> 
> ich war auch dabei


 
Der Feinkieselstrand sieht aus, als wär das in Finale... beneiden tu ich Dich aber so oder so, egal wo es war.... Bei mir sinds noch 4 Wochen...


----------



## amerryl (6. März 2012)

fast, der Strand ist der von Varigotti 

War eine geniale Woche, allerdings hatte es oben doch noch einigen
Schnee.
In 4 Wochen ist der mit Sicherheit weg.
Viel Spaß dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (6. März 2012)

amerryl schrieb:


> fast, der Strand ist der von Varigotti
> 
> War eine geniale Woche, allerdings hatte es oben doch noch einigen
> Schnee.
> ...


 
coool! Ja aber ich glaube, den Schnee oben kann man verschmerzen, oder?


----------



## amerryl (6. März 2012)

> Ja aber ich glaube, den Schnee oben kann man verschmerzen, oder?



auf jeden Fall, Final Ligure ist einfach der Hammer


----------



## paul.lahner (10. März 2012)

tach remedy gemeinde,

fahre ein remedy 2009, mir sind beim demontieren zwei alu schrauben vom rahmen abgerissen.
diese bekomme ich nur von trek.
hat jemand eine explosionszeichnung vom 2009er mit ersatzteilnummern?


von dieser schraube brauche ich die ersatzteilnr.(in gold)


http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2068608/


----------



## mw01 (10. März 2012)

Müssten die Ersatzteile mit der Nummer:

Mutter:     292163

Schraube: 301450

sein. 

Aber Achtung! Diese Explosionszeichnung ist fürs Remedy 2010. 
Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob's fürs 2009 Indent ist.






Hoff, ich konnt dir trotzdem weiterhelfen.


----------



## Giovanni1 (17. März 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Trek-Fahrer!
So, jetzt ist es soweit, seit gestern Abend ist mein Remedy Selbtaufbau fertig. Es ist der 2011er-Frame in Größe 21,5" (virtual)
Ich bin 1,98m mit einer Schrittlänge von 93cm.
In Anbetracht des sehr hochliegendem Tretlagers ist mir dieser Rahmen offenbar zu klein. Sehr schade, da ich mich extrem auf das Bike gefreut habe und jetzt viel Geld und Zeit investiert habe, um mir mein Traumbike aufzubauen.
Die Thomson Elite Sattelstütze ist bereits über dem zulässigen Punkt herausgezogen und trotzdem sind meine Beine beim Treten immer noch weit davon entfernt, durchgestreckt zu sein...
Eine längere Stütze fällt aus, da sich das Sitzrohr des Remedy nach unten hin verjüngt und somit eine Sattelabsenkung für grobes Geläuf nicht mehr ordentlich funktioniert.
Eine versenkbare Sattelstütze ala Reverb fällt ebenfalls aus, weil ich diese schon im ausgefahrernen Zustand derart weit aus dem Rahmen ziehen muss, daß die 12cm Absenkung nicht ausreichen, um den Sattel weit genug herunterzukriegen.
Natürlich ist alles Gewohnheitssache, aber es ist erstmal einfach nur ernüchternd, wenn man das Gefühl hat, auf einem zu kleinen Bike zu sitzen. Alternativen gibt es ja (zumindest im Hause Trek) keine, somit werde ich das Gerät erstmal fahren und schauen, ob ich längerfristig damit klar komme.
Gruß, der mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Remedy-Auge


----------



## Billybob (17. März 2012)

das ist natürlich echt schade... aber wenn du sonst damit klar kommst und es mit entsprechend langer sastü ja eigentlich doch passt, dann nimm doch die längere sastü und kürze si soweit, dass du die min einstecktiefe noch erreichst...
das was du dann noch versenken kannst müsste ja relativ zu nem kurzbeiner das gleiche sein du musst die sastü ja nicht genau so tief haben wie ein 180cm mensch... geht doch nur um die freiheit unterm po...

hoffe für dich dass du doch noch glücklich wirst... ist nämlich echt ne spassmaschine.

und foto bitte.


hier mal meins bei der verdienten pause heute. (mit actionvogel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (17. März 2012)

Hi!
Ja, ich werde auf jeden Fall ein wenig rumexperimentieren, ist halt jetzt blöd, weil ich dachte, ich wäre fertig mit dem Bike-Aufbau...aber wa solls... 
Bild würde ich gerne hochladen, leider zeigt es bei mir wieder wie üblich ein rotes X an...
Habe 2 Pics in ein Album geladen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand nochmal sagen, wie ich ein bild direkt in den Post bringe...


----------



## Billybob (17. März 2012)

gefällt...
sieht aber vom sastü auszug her noch human aus wie ich finde.
wozu der kettenstrebenschutz links?

aufs bild klicken > runter scrollen > unten rechts ist n silberner button > bbcode auswählen und hier rein kopieren...


----------



## Giovanni1 (17. März 2012)

Danke, daß Du mein Bild hochgeladen hast...
Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist da nicht mehr dran, daß war nur ein Test, weil ich immer schon an meinen Bikes beide Streben schütze. Ist jetzt mit Schutzfolie beklebt.
Die Sattelstützenauszug ist nicht das Problem, sondern meine langen Beine...


----------



## schwabi1 (17. März 2012)

Das Finde ich komisch.
eine 93er Schrittänge muss sich doch ausgehen bei nem 21,5"?
Hab mir die Sitzrohrlängen angeschaut...


----------



## EL_BOB (17. März 2012)

Mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Remedy "Opa"


----------



## amerryl (17. März 2012)

@Giovanni1

hast du schon mal eine Sattelstütze mit Setback getestet?
Ich kam mir auf meinem Remedy am Anfang auch etwas "eingeklemmt"
vor, mit der neuen Sattelstütze passt es perfekt.
Ich fahre mit 87cm Schrittlänge ein 18,5er.


----------



## sylla (17. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich weiß es gehört hier nicht unbedingt hin, aber falls einer von euch seinen 2012ér 
Fox DRCV RP3 oder ggf. auch RP2 loswerden will, suche für mein Remedy noch einen...


----------



## Giovanni1 (17. März 2012)

Da könnt Ihr mutmassen, soviel Ihr wollt. Es war auch nie die Rede von "eingeklemmt", das Bike ist zu niedrig, meine Beine haben das dringende Bedürfnis, sich beim Pedalieren mehr strecken zu können, können sie aber nicht.


----------



## geländesportler (17. März 2012)

hallo zusammen, hab mir letzte woche das Remedy8 aus 2011 geholt. Geht echt gut ab, wie habt ihr euren dämpfer eingestellt? Habe bei 80 kg Fahrgewicht, um die 160psi hinten und vorne in der talas ca. 80 psi, mit welcher Einstellung fahrt ihr so? Dämpfer und Gabel sind dabei offen. Fahrt ihr mit kettenführung?


----------



## sylla (18. März 2012)

@Giovanni1:

Hast denn bei deiner Schrittlänge schon eine überlange Kurbel 
verbaut 
sieht auf deinem Foto nicht danach aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (18. März 2012)

sylla schrieb:


> @Giovanni1:
> 
> Hast denn bei deiner Schrittlänge schon eine überlange Kurbel
> verbaut
> sieht auf deinem Foto nicht danach aus...


 
Moin!
Ist ne 175er XT, fahre ich schon immer. Werde ich auch nicht ändern.
Abgesehen davon, daß es ja eh nur ne 180er gibt, diese Änderung ist nicht wirklich sinnig.
MFG


----------



## schwabi1 (18. März 2012)

Vielleicht check ich es grad null, aber warum ziehst du den Sattel nicht weiter raus?
Ich kenne selbst jemanden mit einer Schrittlänge knapp über 90 und der fährt einen 19,5er!?

Kannst du mich Aufklären wo jetzt genau dein Problem liegt mit den durchgestreckten Beinen?


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. März 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht check ich es grad null, aber warum ziehst du den Sattel nicht weiter raus?
> Ich kenne selbst jemanden mit einer Schrittlänge knapp über 90 und der fährt einen 19,5er!?
> 
> Kannst du mich Aufklären wo jetzt genau dein Problem liegt mit den durchgestreckten Beinen?


 
So ganz schwierig zu verstehen dürfte das nicht sein, oder?
Meine Thomson Elite ist 367mm lang und befindet sich bereits ausserhalb des zulässigen Auszugsbereichs (die Markierungslinie "minimum insert" ist bereits oberhalb der Sattelklemme sichtbar... Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen. Ich habe mir jetzt eine 400er Stütze bestellt, mit der sollte ich die noch fehlenden cm gewinnen können, damit ich besser sitze bzw. einen vernünftigen Tritt erreiche, wie ich ihn bei meinen letzten Bikes hatte.
Mit was für Rahmengrößen andere Biker fahren, ist mir relativ egal und nützt auch mir herzlich wenig.
Schliesslich ist es ja so, daß jeder Biker seine eigenen Vorlieben hat. Es gibt Leute, die wollen beim Treten die Beine komplett bis auf Anschlag durchstrecken, andere widerrum wollen immer eeinen Knick im Kniegelenk. Ich liege halt irgendwo dazwischen.
Und eins ist auch klar: Der Remedy Rahmen hat nun mal ein extrem tiefgezogenenes Oberrohr, die Sattelstütze muß bei diesem Bike generell recht weit herausgezogen werden. Und ich befinde da wohl an der oberen Grenze mit meinen langen Gräten...
MFG


----------



## schwabi1 (18. März 2012)

ja sorry das mit deiner Sattelstütze hatte ich übersehen.
Wollte dich ja nicht persönlich angreifen!

Mit einer längeren Sattelstütze sollte das trotzdem klappen.


lg


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. März 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> ja sorry das mit deiner Sattelstütze hatte ich übersehen.
> Wollte dich ja nicht persönlich angreifen!
> 
> Mit einer längeren Sattelstütze sollte das trotzdem klappen.
> ...


 
Hallol? Hier sind doch die guten Remedy-Freaks unterwegs, ich hab mich doch nicht persönlich angegriffen gefühlt! 
Gruß


----------



## Houschter (18. März 2012)

Na hier gehts ja wieder freundlich zu...

Zum Thema:

Ich hab eine 95er Schrittlänge und fahr eine 400er Syntace P6 Sattelstütze in einem 21,5er Rahmen. Wenn ich mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal stehe ist das Bein durchgestreckt, was beim Treten eine leichte Beugung ergibt. Die Stütze ist dabei noch nicht bis zur "Min"-Markierung herausgezogen. Das sollte bei dir dann auch passen.


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. März 2012)

N'Abend!
Ich konnte heute noch eine 400er Stütze ergattern und hab sie natürlich gleich montiert. Jetzt passt das!

MFG und danke für Eure Tips


----------



## airtime17 (18. März 2012)

Servus!

ich hab einen Bontrager Rythm Elite TLR Radsatz von meinem 2009er Remedy 8 mit der 20mm Steckachse. Die Endkappen sind abnehmbar.

Weiss jemand, ob es dafür auch 15mm Endkappen gibt? Bräuchte dringend solche Kappen um den Radsatz wieder nutzen zu können.

Vg, Flo


----------



## Arthur27 (18. März 2012)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Remedy "Opa"



Jetzt musste ich doch echt mal fix in den Keller rennen und schaun ob mein Remedy noch da ist 
Ich glaub die Zwillinge wurden bei der Geburt getrennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87315 (19. März 2012)

Schau mal bei jehlebike da dürfte es solche Endkappen für den LRS geben. bin mir da aber nicht zu 100% sicher.


----------



## paul.lahner (19. März 2012)

HEY chef,nettes remy!

erzähl ma was zum stahlfederdämpfer....


----------



## Arthur27 (19. März 2012)

Danke. Es ist ein DHX 5.0 mit ner Titanfeder.
Hab das Bike inkl. dem Dämpfer gebraucht gekauft und bisher nur mit diesem Dämpfer gefahren, hab also leider keinen Vergleich zu dem Originaldämpfer.
Bin aber bisher sehr zufrieden damit, arbeitet schön plüschig und schluckt alles gut weg


----------



## TobyR (20. März 2012)

Grüss Euch
Muss auch mal wieder ein Bildle posten.....zum Saisonstart.


----------



## Whip (21. März 2012)

Moinmoin,

fahre auch das Remedy 7 von 2009, wobei bei mir noch die bontrager laufräder dran sind  Mal ne Frage in die Runde: kann man das R7 von 2009 hinten auch auf Steckachse umbauen ? Bei den entsprechenden Kits steht ja normalerweise dabei "für Modelle ab 2011"... gehe mal schwer davon aus dass die Frage mit "geht nicht" beantwortet wird also gleich die nächste Frage: hat jemand nen guten Tip wo ich nen Ersatz-Schnellspanner bekomme ? Wenns im Mai an den Gardasee geht möchte ich lieber nen Ersatz dabei haben 

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## EL_BOB (22. März 2012)

Whip schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> fahre auch das Remedy 7 von 2009, wobei bei mir noch die bontrager laufräder dran sind  Mal ne Frage in die Runde: kann man das R7 von 2009 hinten auch auf Steckachse umbauen ? Bei den entsprechenden Kits steht ja normalerweise dabei "für Modelle ab 2011"... gehe mal schwer davon aus dass die Frage mit "geht nicht" beantwortet wird also gleich die nächste Frage: hat jemand nen guten Tip wo ich nen Ersatz-Schnellspanner bekomme ? Wenns im Mai an den Gardasee geht möchte ich lieber nen Ersatz dabei haben
> 
> Grüße aus Frankfurt


 

Morgen,

hast es ja schon erraten! Kein Umbau auf Steckachse mögluch.

Schau wegen dem Schnellspanner einfach mal auf Ebay, da findet man reichlich Zubehör für die alten Remedys.
Oder bei Bike-Alm, zumindest hab ich da die Schaltaugen zum sehr guten Kurs gekauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (22. März 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich doch echt mal fix in den Keller rennen und schaun ob mein Remedy noch da ist
> Ich glaub die Zwillinge wurden bei der Geburt getrennt



Hehe... Mit Stahlfeder sieht es aber auch interessant aus!
Wie lang ist der Vorbau?


----------



## mamo80 (22. März 2012)

braucht wer einen rp23 aus einem R9 (19,5") vom letzten Jahr? möchte wechseln hätte daher einen abzugeben!


----------



## mamo80 (22. März 2012)

Whip schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> fahre auch das Remedy 7 von 2009, wobei bei mir noch die bontrager laufräder dran sind  Mal ne Frage in die Runde: kann man das R7 von 2009 hinten auch auf Steckachse umbauen ? Bei den entsprechenden Kits steht ja normalerweise dabei "für Modelle ab 2011"... gehe mal schwer davon aus dass die Frage mit "geht nicht" beantwortet wird also gleich die nächste Frage: hat jemand nen guten Tip wo ich nen Ersatz-Schnellspanner bekomme ? Wenns im Mai an den Gardasee geht möchte ich lieber nen Ersatz dabei haben
> 
> Grüße aus Frankfurt



warum willst du einen ersatz schnellspanner? diesen roten? hab auch 2 LRS und nur einen.


----------



## fabi.e (22. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein neues Bike gönnen.

Los gegangen bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Enduro.
Ich habe vorher ein Specialized Enduro 2006 gefahren.

Nun war ich gestern beim Händler und bin auf das Trek Remedy 8 gestoßen.
Also vom Handling und von ersten Eindruck nach einer Testfahrt war ich begeistert. Fühlte sich top an! 

Er würde es mir für 2700  inkl. rockshox Reverb mit remotre control verkaufen. Oder halt  für 2,5k ohne die Reverb.

Nun bin ich allerdings etwas skeptisch, was die Gabel und die Scheibenbremsen angeht. 

Ist ja eine 150mm 32er Fox...  Und die Scheiben haben "nur" 180 mm...
Da war ich immer etwas mehr gewohnt bis jetzt.

Zu mir: ich bin 192 groß und wiege um die 90 Kilo ohne Ausrüstung.

Reichen die Komponenten? Ist der Preis OK?

Fahren tu ich zu 80% hier in der Region (Teutoburgerwald /  Mittelgebirge)... Den Bikepark möchte ich allerdings auch nicht  aussschließen... 1,2, 3 mal im Jahr geht es halt auch mal nach WIllingen  oder Winterberg. Der Krasse dropper o.ä. bin ich allerdings auhc nicht.
Zudem plane ich in den nächsten Jahren ein wenig in Alpine Regionen vorzudringen. 

Als ich dann nach Hause gekommen bin, ist mir aufgefallen, dass es ja  noch das Slash 7 gibt... kostet allerdings auch 800  mehr.
Gefiel mir aber vom Rahmen usw. echt gut. 

Macht es sinn evtl nachträglich im Remedy 200er scheiben und evtl eine  36er Fox Van einzubauen um mehr Sicherheit bergab zu haben, aber  gleichzeitig nicht die Tourenfähigkeit zu beschränken? Also Enduro Umbau? Hat etwas ähnliches mit dem Remedy schonmal g emacht?

Wie groß ist hier der Unterschied zum Slash?

Die 40 Jahre Rahmengarantie bei Trek sind ja auf jedenfall noch ein mega Argument für Trek! 


Was sagt ihr dazu?
Ich suche halt etwas richtig stabiles, auf das ich mich in jeder Situation verlassen kann/muss.


----------



## Arthur27 (22. März 2012)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Hehe... Mit Stahlfeder sieht es aber auch interessant aus!
> Wie lang ist der Vorbau?



Das ist ein Truvativ Holzfeller mit 40mm. Sehr direktes Fahrverhalten 

@ Fabi.e:
Den Umbau auf ne dickere Gabel haben hier viele Leute gemacht. Und ein Umbau auf eine 200er Scheibe ist auch fix gemacht 

Ich fahre mein 2009er Remedy auch im Enduro-Trimm und mache damit viele Touren. Limitierend ist im Grunde nur der Rollwiderstand der Reifen, ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Giovanni1 (22. März 2012)

Guten Abend!
Frage an die schwereren Remedy-Fahrer: Wer fährt den orig. DRCV-Fox-Dämpfer, wer fährt aufgrund schlechter Erfahrung mit dem Fox andere Dämpfer (evtl auch aus dem Hause Fox..)?
MFG


----------



## nerveid (22. März 2012)

@remedy80
Was hat der für ne Einbaulänge?


----------



## fabi.e (22. März 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Truvativ Holzfeller mit 40mm. Sehr direktes Fahrverhalten
> 
> @ Fabi.e:
> Den Umbau auf ne dickere Gabel haben hier viele Leute gemacht. Und ein Umbau auf eine 200er Scheibe ist auch fix gemacht
> ...



Hey! 
Was meinst du mit dem Rollwiderstand? Woraus genau resultiert der?
Wieviel muss ich ca. drauf legen für ne 36er Fox, wenn ich die 32er verkaufe?


----------



## mamo80 (22. März 2012)

nerveid schrieb:


> @remedy80
> Was hat der für ne Einbaulänge?



200x57 wenn ich mich nicht irre! (7,75x2,25")


----------



## psychoo2 (22. März 2012)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hey!
> Was meinst du mit dem Rollwiderstand? Woraus genau resultiert der?
> Wieviel muss ich ca. drauf legen für ne 36er Fox, wenn ich die 32er verkaufe?



Ich müsste gegenüber meiner gebrauchten 32er für eine gebrauchte 36er ca. 100  drauf legen. War es aber alle mal Wert. Und die 200er Scheibe inkl. Adapter kostet dich ca. 35 Euro.

Der Hinterbau des Remedy hat von Werk aus auch schon knapp 160mm.
Das einzige was am slash dann noch anders ist, ist die andere Geometrie ( größerer Lenkwinkel)

Gruß psy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (23. März 2012)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit dem Rollwiderstand? Woraus genau resultiert der?



Nunja, wenn man sich schon ein Enduro aufbaut gehören auch vernüftige Reifen drauf. Je mehr Grip die bieten, desto schlechter rollen sie 

Man kann sich auch "Papierreifen" aufs Bike schnallen, nur kann man dann das Potenzial vom Fahrwerk etc. nicht mehr vernüftig nutzen.


----------



## bansaiman (23. März 2012)

Whip schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> fahre auch das Remedy 7 von 2009, wobei bei mir noch die bontrager laufräder dran sind  Mal ne Frage in die Runde: kann man das R7 von 2009 hinten auch auf Steckachse umbauen ? Bei den entsprechenden Kits steht ja normalerweise dabei "für Modelle ab 2011"... gehe mal schwer davon aus dass die Frage mit "geht nicht" beantwortet wird also gleich die nächste Frage: hat jemand nen guten Tip wo ich nen Ersatz-Schnellspanner bekomme ? Wenns im Mai an den Gardasee geht möchte ich lieber nen Ersatz dabei haben
> 
> Grüße aus Frankfurt




Hi,

ich habe vom Umbau auf Steckachse ;-) noch nen neuen SChnellspanner zu Hause liegen. kann morgen nachgucken, falls du noch immer einen brauchst


----------



## Billybob (23. März 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> Frage an die schwereren Remedy-Fahrer: Wer fährt den orig. DRCV-Fox-Dämpfer, wer fährt aufgrund schlechter Erfahrung mit dem Fox andere Dämpfer (evtl auch aus dem Hause Fox..)?
> MFG



Moin, ich komme fahrfertig auf ca 96kg...
Hab den drcv nach homepage eingestellt... wenn ich meine üblichen trails inkl mini drops (irgendwas um die 50cm) zügig und etwas agressiv mit meiner mittelmäßigen fahrtechnik bearbeite hängt der o-ring am ende der abfahrt gerade noch auf dem kolben...
Das der dämpfer mit meinem gefühl überfordert sei kam mir bisher noch nicht in den sinn.

www.trekbikes.com/int/en/resources/suspension_setup/


----------



## demiano (23. März 2012)

[email protected],

hat hier jemand den maxxis ardent in 2,6 am remedy?
der fällt ja relativ schmal für 2,6 aus und dürfte passen, oder?

gruß


demian


----------



## bikebuster90 (23. März 2012)

demiano schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> hat hier jemand den maxxis ardent in 2,6 am remedy?
> der fällt ja relativ schmal für 2,6 aus und dürfte passen, oder?
> ...



jap ich hatte den ardent 2.6 am remedy vo&hi passt problemlos


----------



## demiano (23. März 2012)

thx für die schnelle antwort!
hatte heisst wohl, dass du jetzt nen anderen fährst?
wie fandest du den?


----------



## fabi.e (23. März 2012)

Wie breit dürfen die Schlappen aufm Remedy eigentlich max sein?
Was ist so das maximum bei den Drops mit dem Remedy?


----------



## sramx9 (23. März 2012)

die letzte Frage ist ungefähr 3 Minuten älter als das erste Remi


----------



## schwabi1 (23. März 2012)

Würd sagen bis zu 10 Meter bei 25 kg Körpergewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (23. März 2012)

demiano schrieb:


> thx für die schnelle antwort!
> hatte heisst wohl, dass du jetzt nen anderen fährst?
> wie fandest du den?



hatte eine schöne eigendämpfung, fällt von der größe, wie eine continental rubber queen 2.4 aus
für flachen harten boden gut, rollwiderstand ok, doch sobald es verblockter wird,lose tiefer untergrund oder es wird matschig/nass rutscht man nur noch, da die profilblöcke relativ flach sind, auch für schnelle enge trails mit vielen richtungswechseln ist er zu schwerfällig
jetzt fahre ich wieder continental baron 2.3, für mein anwendungsgebiet besser geeignet


----------



## demiano (23. März 2012)

thx


----------



## fabi.e (23. März 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Würd sagen bis zu 10 Meter bei 25 kg Körpergewicht.



Das hieße bei 90 kg kann ich 2,7 Meter drops nehmen? Geil


----------



## schwabi1 (23. März 2012)

Das wäre garnichtmal so falsch.
Ordentliche Landung und Landungswinkel vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## sramx9 (23. März 2012)

äh .... 2,70m mit 90 Kilo ? - wie vor ca 117 Seiten geschrieben - auf so Idee käme ICH nie - und "damals" ging es noch um das "alte" Enduro-Remedy


----------



## fabi.e (23. März 2012)

Sind die werksseitigen Bontrager XR4 Expert eigentlich empfehlenswert? 
Ich hatte gedacht Fat Alberts drauf zu ziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nerveid (24. März 2012)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Sind die werksseitigen Bontrager XR4 Expert eigentlich empfehlenswert?
> Ich hatte gedacht Fat Alberts drauf zu ziehen...




also, die fatal berts evo hab ich drauf. kurz und bündig...hinten schwimmt mir der fatal bert zu sehr, aber laut tests (leider weiß ich auf anhieb nicht mehr wo, in der Freeride?) ist der VR albert auch hinten gut fahrbar. Wenn ich den test finden sollte, poste ich ihn hier! Ach und die pannensicherheit kannste knicken, aber leichter rollwiderstand für touren ohne schnelle abfahrten über spitzes geröll, passt er sehr gut, meiner meinung nach.

Jetzt kommt ihr. smiley. smiley

Roll on!


----------



## sramx9 (24. März 2012)

ich war mit meinen FA seit 2 Jahren unterwegs u.a. 2 mal Alpen ( ca. 12 Touren ) und 0 Platten


----------



## Bonsai6219 (24. März 2012)

Hallo, nächste Woche bekomme ich endlich mein 9er. Bin auch noch nicht sicher ob ich die Bonträger nicht gleich wechseln soll.
Habe auch gedacht gleich auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Wäre für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## tobone (25. März 2012)

Ich (190, SL ca. 90) bin gestern mal ein Remedy in Gr. 51 und 55 gefahren und genauso schlau wie vorher. Was würdet ihr sagen?


----------



## sylla (25. März 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Ich (190, SL ca. 90) bin gestern mal ein Remedy in Gr. 51 und 55 gefahren und genauso schlau wie vorher. Was würdet ihr sagen?



da es gr.55 gar nicht gibt nähme ich das mit gr.51 (21,5")

ernsthaft wenn du hauptsächlich Touren fährst das in 21,5". wenn Bikeparks im Vordergrund stehen 19,5"


----------



## roadruner80 (25. März 2012)

ich hab die selben maße und bin 21,5 ganz zu frieden!


----------



## fabi.e (25. März 2012)

Ich (193cm) habe mich auf dem 21,5er nicht so wohl gefühlt.
habe mich nun für das 19,5er entschieden.


----------



## byronic (25. März 2012)

Hi fab.ie, du fährst praktisch die gleiche Gegend wie ich. Komme selbst aus Bad Lipp... und fahre auch viel Hermann, Pivitsheide, Velmerstot, Externstein etc.

Als ich mir mein Bike damals zu gelegt habe, hatte ich auch die Wahl zwischen  dem Scratch und dem Remedy. Gottseidank habe ich mich für das Remedy entschieden, und bereue es keinen Tag. Ich habe es auch eine Nummer größer genommen, damit es sehr Tourenfreundlich ist. Verbaut habe ich ein 45mm Vorbau vorne. Ebenfalls ist eine 160er Lyrik drin. Ich selbst wiege zur Zeit 99kg, und bist jetzt hat mir der Dämpfer völlig ausgereicht.


----------



## Giovanni1 (26. März 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> Moin, ich komme fahrfertig auf ca 96kg...
> Hab den drcv nach homepage eingestellt... wenn ich meine üblichen trails inkl mini drops (irgendwas um die 50cm) zügig und etwas agressiv mit meiner mittelmäßigen fahrtechnik bearbeite hängt der o-ring am ende der abfahrt gerade noch auf dem kolben...
> Das der dämpfer mit meinem gefühl überfordert sei kam mir bisher noch nicht in den sinn.
> 
> www.trekbikes.com/int/en/resources/suspension_setup/


 
Hmm, da spiele ich natürlich mit 107kg (nackt) gleich nochmal in einer anderen Liga. Mit ordentlich bepacktem Rucksack und Klamotten bin ich locker in der 115 kg-Klasse...
Ich bin beim Fox-Dämpfer bei knappen 300psi angelangt (man glaubt nicht, wieviel Kraft nötig ist, das Teil überhaupt so voll zu bekommen  )
Die erste einigermassen ernstzunehmde Testfahrt brachte aber ein recht befriedigendes Ergebnis, zumindest was mein Befürchtung anbetraf, daß der Hinterbau des Remedy unter mir recht anfällig für Wippen sein würde. Es hält sich aber in erstaunlich geringen Grenzen.
Meine Befürchtungen betreffen natürlich auch die Haltbarkeit des Dämpfers, wenn er so an die Grenzen gebracht wird...
Daß das Ansprechverhalten und die Sensibilität des Hinterbaus leiden, ist mir auch klar. Und den vollen Federweg nutze ich sicherlich auch nicht aus.
Deswegen meine Frage, was es für alternative Dämpfer gibt, die gut mit dem Remedy harmonieren. Platz habe ich im 21,5" Rahmen genug für nahezu jede Konstruktion...
MFG


----------



## EL_BOB (26. März 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Hmm, da spiele ich natürlich mit 107kg (nackt) gleich nochmal in einer anderen Liga. Mit ordentlich bepacktem Rucksack und Klamotten bin ich locker in der 115 kg-Klasse...
> Ich bin beim Fox-Dämpfer bei knappen 300psi angelangt (man glaubt nicht, wieviel Kraft nötig ist, das Teil überhaupt so voll zu bekommen  )
> Die erste einigermassen ernstzunehmde Testfahrt brachte aber ein recht befriedigendes Ergebnis, zumindest was mein Befürchtung anbetraf, daß der Hinterbau des Remedy unter mir recht anfällig für Wippen sein würde. Es hält sich aber in erstaunlich geringen Grenzen.
> Meine Befürchtungen betreffen natürlich auch die Haltbarkeit des Dämpfers, wenn er so an die Grenzen gebracht wird...
> ...



Guten Morgen,

ich kann direkt zum DRCV Dämpfer nichts sagen, jedoch hatte ich ja am Anfang auch einen Fox Dämpfer im Remedy!
Ich spiele auch in deiner Gewichtsklasse... Ich denke wenn du den Dämpfer regelmäßig zum Service gibts, wird er dir keine Probleme machen, weder auf der Tour noch auf dem Trail. Ich habe meinen nie Servicen lassen, weil mir die Preise im Verhältnis zur Funktion des Fox RP2 einfach nicht angemessen erschienen...
Aber eins ist wichtig! Jeder Durchschlag ist Gift für die Kettenstreben an den Full Floater Hinterbauten! Ich sprech aus Erfahrung. Musste die Streben schon tauschen!
In unserer Gewichtsklasse würde ich einfach einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter verbauen. Monarch Plus oder eben nen Vivid AIr, wobei der wohl dann doch etwas too much ist... Wenn du noch eine Plattform nutzen möchtest!
Kauf auch einen hohen Tune... Beim ausrechnen wirst du, zumindest bei Rock Shox, auf einen mittleren Wert kommen, dann ist der Dämpfer aber viel zu weich! Bei max. Druck. Würde dir Tune C empfehlen... 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (26. März 2012)

Hello again!
Ich habe noch nie einen Dämpfer oder eine Federgabel zum Service gegeben, wenn nicht absolut offensichtlich ein Defekt vorlag. Ich verfahre hier zu 100% nach dem Motto "never change a running system" - und bin immer gut damit gefahren.
Natürlich ist ein Durchschlag Hölle für den gesamten Hinterbau, aber genau deshalb fahre ich mit dem hohen Druck, sogar nochmal über dem von Trek angegebenen von 260PSI. 
Danke mal für die Tips, werde den DRCV diese Saison rannehmen und dann entweder im Herbst berichten, wie er sich geschlagen hat, oder - was ich nicht hoffe - schon früher, wenn er unter meiner Last das Zeitliche gesegnet hat... 
MFG


----------



## eLw00d (26. März 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> "never change a running system"



Sehr gute Einstellung in Bezug auf mechanische Systeme...





Ab und zu mal die Gabel aufmachen, Dichtungen schmieren und Öl austauschen hat noch niemanden umgebracht...


----------



## Giovanni1 (26. März 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Sehr gute Einstellung in Bezug auf mechanische Systeme...
> 
> 
> 
> Ab und zu mal die Gabel aufmachen, Dichtungen schmieren und Öl austauschen hat noch niemanden umgebracht...


 
Oftmals nutzlose, durch zu häufiges Lesen diverser Fahradheftchen verursachte Arbeit ohne spürbare Verbesserung, jedoch mit einem maximalen Risiko von schlechterem Ansprechverhalten oder anderen "Begleiterscheinungen" hinterher...


----------



## eLw00d (26. März 2012)

Natürlich...

Wenn ich nach nem Jahr meine Gabeln aufmachen, das Öl sich dunkel gefärbt hat, das Fett an den Dichtungen halb verschwunden ist und Dreck ins innere gelangt ist kommt mir auch immer als erstes in den Kopf "Mein Gott, hättest du doch lieber keinen Service gemacht... ist doch alle bestens.".

Meine Federelemente laufen übrigens direkt nach einem Service mit Abstand am besten.


Bei Rock Shox Produkten ist es ja stellenweise direkt nach dem Neukauf schon Pflicht mal reinzuschauen ob die Ölmengen stimmen oder überhaupt welches drin ist. ^^
(Alles schon erlebt)


----------



## Giovanni1 (26. März 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Natürlich...
> 
> Bei Rock Shox Produkten ist es ja stellenweise direkt nach dem Neukauf schon Pflicht mal reinzuschauen ob die Ölmengen stimmen oder überhaupt welches drin ist. ^^
> (Alles schon erlebt)


 
Ichbehaupte, daß meine Fox Talas 36 so schlecht anspricht wie noch nie, nachdem ich sie vom Service zurückbekommen habe, dazu ist es teilweise fast unmöglich, sie aus dem abgesenkten Zustand wieder hochzuholen, weil die Dichtungen wohl verdammt eng sind...

Aber wir schweifen ab, das hat mit dem Remedy nicht wirklich viel zu tun...


----------



## eLw00d (26. März 2012)

Deswegen macht man den Service ja auch selber...


----------



## Giovanni1 (27. März 2012)

Mal eine andere Frage: Fährt irgendjemand am Remedy hinten eine 203er Bremsscheibe? Ist das von der Belastung für den Rahmen OK bzw. überhaupt zugelassen von Trek?
MFG


----------



## ac2806 (27. März 2012)

Hallo!
Ich könnte ein Remedy aus 2008 bekommen und zwar dieses in 19,5":
http://www.trekbikes.com/ch/de/bikes/2008/archive/remedy8
Leider kann ich keine Geometriedaten finden. Hat diese vielleicht noch wer, oder weiß jemand, ob die der aktuellen Modelle vergleichbar sind?
Danke


----------



## Rischar (27. März 2012)

Ich meinen Augen macht eine 203mm Bremsscheibe hinten keine Sinn. Die Belastung ist minimal größer, aber das macht dem Rahmen nichts aus, behaupt ich mal. 
Aber ist das nötig? Selbst bei längeren Abfahrten, wie auf der X-Line (1000 Höhenmeter), habe ich mir nie eine größere Scheibe hinten gewünscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsai6219 (27. März 2012)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Hallo, nächste Woche bekomme ich endlich mein 9er. Bin auch noch nicht sicher ob ich die Bonträger nicht gleich wechseln soll.
> Habe auch gedacht gleich auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Wäre für Tipps dankbar.


 
Bitte um Meinungen, nach der Auslieferung ist es zu spät, benutzte Bonträger nimmt mir mein Händler nicht zurück....


----------



## fabi.e (27. März 2012)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Bitte um Meinungen, nach der Auslieferung ist es zu spät, benutzte Bonträger nimmt mir mein Händler nicht zurück....



Für mich gilt das gleiche... Gleich auf Fat Albert wechseln oder Bontrager lassen?


----------



## bikebuster90 (27. März 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Fährt irgendjemand am Remedy hinten eine 203er Bremsscheibe? Ist das von der Belastung für den Rahmen OK bzw. überhaupt zugelassen von Trek?
> MFG



fahre zwar keine 203er, sondern eine 220er scheibe hinten, von der belastung ist das ok, ob das zugelassen ist keine ahnung


----------



## Billybob (27. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> fahre zwar keine 203er, sondern eine 220er scheibe hinten, von der belastung ist das ok, ob das zugelassen ist keine ahnung



Was treibst denn du damit? Und was wiegst du?

Will jetzt nicht über sinn und unsinn lamentieren, sondern interessiert mich einfach...


----------



## bikebuster90 (27. März 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> Was treibst denn du damit? Und was wiegst du?
> 
> Will jetzt nicht über sinn und unsinn lamentieren, sondern interessiert mich einfach...



bin damit viel single-trail und vertride gefahren ab und zu bikepark, besonders beim vertride, benötigt man wenig kraft am hebel durch die großen scheiben, jetzt fahre ich ein anderes mit 203er scheiben vo&hi und man merkt den zusätzlichen kraftaufwand


----------



## m.rod (27. März 2012)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Für mich gilt das gleiche... Gleich auf Fat Albert wechseln oder Bontrager lassen?



Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit die XR4 Team am Remy 9 und kann mich bisher eigentlich nicht beschweren.. rollen zwar nicht wie Slicks aber haben meines Erachtens einwandfreien Grip. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen dass die Dinger nen extrem schmalen Grenzbereich haben,... war Anfangs ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aber bin eig. sehr Zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demiano (27. März 2012)

Die Bontrager sind auch als gut getestet worden. Einzig der Rollwiderstand ist etwas höher. Wenn der Aufpreis nicht höher als ~30 liegt -> tauschen.
Ansonsten runterfahren.


----------



## ac2806 (27. März 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich könnte ein Remedy aus 2008 bekommen und zwar dieses in 19,5":
> http://www.trekbikes.com/ch/de/bikes/2008/archive/remedy8
> Leider kann ich keine Geometriedaten finden. Hat diese vielleicht noch wer, oder weiß jemand, ob die der aktuellen Modelle vergleichbar sind?
> Danke



Könnt ihr mir dabei weiter helfen?


----------



## EL_BOB (27. März 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir dabei weiter helfen?



http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/einzeltest-trek-remedy/a341.html


----------



## sramx9 (27. März 2012)

wollte ich auch gerade sagen.
suchfunktion von bike, freeride, mountainbike, mtb-rider nutzen
gab seinerzeit mind 2 -3  Tests - habe ich vor ca. nem Monat noch gelesen und in Erinnerungen an die Anschaffung geschwelgt


----------



## ac2806 (27. März 2012)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/einzeltest-trek-remedy/a341.html



sorry, da kommt ein 404 Fehler.
LG


----------



## sramx9 (27. März 2012)

bei mir auch - geh einfach auf die seiten der hefte und such da direkt


----------



## Magalino (27. März 2012)

an fabi.e und Bonsai6129:
ich habe mein 9er letzten Freitag geholt, habe jetzt knapp 120km drauf. Auf der Straße, aber das ist ja nicht so wichtig, haben die schon einen ordentlichen Rollwiderstand. Bin vorher die Nobby Nics von Schwalbe gefahren, das ist kein Vergleich. Nach kurzer Umgewöhnung haben mich die Bontrager vor allem im Gelände überzeugt, guter Grip in jeder Lage. Ich lass sie drauf.


----------



## EL_BOB (27. März 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> sorry, da kommt ein 404 Fehler.
> LG



Oh Sorry...
machs am Besten wie sram schreibt... einfach bei der Bike oder Freeride suchen, die haben die Dinger aj ausgiebig getestet


----------



## Projekt_Genius (27. März 2012)

Hallo Remedy Fans!
Han da was in der Schachtel zum zusammenbauen!


----------



## bikebuster90 (27. März 2012)

Projekt_Genius schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Fans!
> Han da was in der Schachtel zum zusammenbauen!



ist das der 9.9 rahmen? nachdem mein 2008 remedy 8 rahmen gerissen ist, haben die mir als ersatz einen 2012 remedy 9.9
warum sie mir jetzt einen carbonrahmen geschickt haben, keine ahnung, naja mal schauen, wie lange der hält?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsai6219 (27. März 2012)

Habe meins heute auch in der Schachtel gesehen, morgen wirds angepasst und abgeholt, und am Samstag gehts nach Massa Vecchia (Toskana) zum Bike Urlaub .


----------



## fabi.e (27. März 2012)

Hey!
Bin heute nochmal ausführlich das Remedy Probe gefahren...
Gibt es leute, die sich ne Kettenführung dran gebaut haben? 
Ich habe das gefühl das mir das alles zu locker da unten ist...


----------



## fabi.e (27. März 2012)

Zu dem habe ich heute noch folgendes nicht ganz verstanden:

Auf dem Rahmen steht actual 18,5 und virtual 19,5 drauf...
wie kann ich das denn nun verstehen? 
Ist es M  oder L ?


----------



## paul.lahner (28. März 2012)

moin,

bei mir ging s ohne kettenführung überhaupt nicht,kette ist immer gewandert beim downhill..
habe mir dann aus carbon eine führung gebaut,jetzt ist ruhe...


----------



## Igetyou (28. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> ist das der 9.9 rahmen? nachdem mein 2008 remedy 8 rahmen gerissen ist, haben die mir als ersatz einen 2012 remedy 9.9
> warum sie mir jetzt einen carbonrahmen geschickt haben, keine ahnung, naja mal schauen, wie lange der hält?


 
Wenn sie dir eine 9.9 Rahmen geben anstatt ein Remedy 8 würde ich an deiner Stelle froh sein und das Litville 901 wieder verkaufen.
Ich fahren den selben Rahmen. Der ist einfach nur hammer...


----------



## bikebuster90 (28. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wenn sie dir eine 9.9 Rahmen geben anstatt ein Remedy 8 würde ich an deiner Stelle froh sein und das Litville 901 wieder verkaufen.
> Ich fahren den selben Rahmen. Der ist einfach nur hammer...



naja froh muss ich damit nicht mehr werden, fährt jetzt mein bruder, also das trek remedy 9.9 mit einem liteville 901 ist für mich nicht vergleichbar, wobei mir das 901 wesentlich besser gefällt vom fahren
das remedy 9.9 kurz probegefahren, erster entschluss der fox rp3 drcv kashima coat dämpfer fliegt raus und der dhx air vom remedy 8 kommt rein, hat auch schon ein kumpel direkt abgekauft


----------



## byronic (28. März 2012)

Welche Kettenführung ist für 2x10 emfehlenswert? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Bionicon zu holen.


----------



## mamo80 (29. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> ist das der 9.9 rahmen? nachdem mein 2008 remedy 8 rahmen gerissen ist, haben die mir als ersatz einen 2012 remedy 9.9
> warum sie mir jetzt einen carbonrahmen geschickt haben, keine ahnung, naja mal schauen, wie lange der hält?



was die gebn dir einen aktuellen 9.9er als ersatz?? mir würd das auch nit grad sonderlich gfalln. is ja dann zum 8er aus 2008 ein komplett anderes bike... da hätten sie besser ein grünes slash rausrücken sollen.


----------



## mamo80 (29. März 2012)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Zu dem habe ich heute noch folgendes nicht ganz verstanden:
> 
> Auf dem Rahmen steht actual 18,5 und virtual 19,5 drauf...
> wie kann ich das denn nun verstehen?
> Ist es M  oder L ?



Large wenn ich mich nicht irre. 19,5 und wenn man draufsitzt wird es zum 18.5 oder so, hab ich auch nie kapiert aber man muss nicht alles verstehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (29. März 2012)

Mir wurde es so erklährt, dass es ein 18,5er rahmen ist mit ner oberrohrlänge von nem 19,5er... das sei dann auch der grund warum so viele sagen, dass es einfach unverschämt gut passt.
Was bei mir auch der fall ist.
Hatte vorher ein trance x in m und jetzt das remy in l und es ist (passt) in jeder situation besser... und das trance x in l wäre nicht besser gewesen...


----------



## bansaiman (29. März 2012)

Habe gestern ein Entlüftungskit gekauft und dabei gesehen, dass Fahrrad XXl in St. Augustin noch ein 2011er Remedy 8 für 1999 hat, Größe M also virtual 17,5 actual 16,5.
Wie veiel davon da sind und ob´s noch andere Grlößen gibt, muss ein evtl. Interessierter mal telefonisch erfragen ;-)


----------



## fabi.e (29. März 2012)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> bei mir ging s ohne kettenführung überhaupt nicht,kette ist immer gewandert beim downhill..
> habe mir dann aus carbon eine führung gebaut,jetzt ist ruhe...



SEhr schick! SIeht nach einer eleganten Lösung aus!
Wie hast du dir die selbst gebastelt?


----------



## fabi.e (29. März 2012)

So jetzt nochmal ne Entscheidungsfrage:

Zur Auswahl stehen:

Ein Remedy 8 2012 vom Händler... alles Standard, mit RoxShox Reverb für 2700 .


Oder ein Remedy 9 2011... "gebraucht" von Privat für *2450 *:

Fox 32 Talas Fit RLC, rebound, lockout, QR15 Steckachse, 120-150mm
Fox Float RP-23, "trail tuned", DRCV, boost valve, ProPedal, rebound 

"Der Rahmen, Gabel, Laufräder sind org. von/für Trek Remedy 9 von 2011 und noch ungefahren!
Alle Bauteile sind neu. Bei diesem Aufbau bekommst du die neue XT Serie, außer dem Umwerfer"



"Eine Garantie (über mich) der folgenden Bauteile über eine Rechnung hast du auch:
1. Rahmen plus Dämpfer
2. Gabel
3. Laufräder
4. Bremsen, Lenker"

Außerdem kann ich Bremsen wählen :
Avid elixir cr, Weiß/ ROT oder
Avid elixir R, SCHWARZ
Avid elixir R, SILBER
Avid elixir R, WEIß
Avid elixir 5, WEIß
Scheibengröße: 185/185 

Additional:
Ein weiteren Satz Laufräder DTSWISS M1800 für 165,-

Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Billybob (29. März 2012)

Von privat ohne garantie würde ich nie so viel geld auf den tisch legen....  entweder handeln bis das gewissen gut schläft oder zum händler gehen.


----------



## Billybob (29. März 2012)

Die kefü gefallt mir auch... mehr bilder und infos bitte... vorne 3fach funzt gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac2806 (29. März 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe nun die Tests der 2008er Modelle angesehen, aber die Geometriedaten sind immer nur für 17,5" Rahmen (bei den Winkelangaben ist das egal nur der Rest wäre auch interessant) und nicht für 19.5" vorhanden.

Hat wer von euch ein 2008er und ein aktuelleres Modell gefahren? Sind da erhebliche Unterschiede? Hatten die 2008 Modelle schon ISCG? Der 2008 Rahmen hatte schon einige Neuerungen wie E2, ABP jedoch noch kein DRCV, wie sehr ist hier der Unterschied?

Danke


----------



## bansaiman (29. März 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe nun die Tests der 2008er Modelle angesehen, aber die Geometriedaten sind immer nur für 17,5" Rahmen (bei den Winkelangaben ist das egal nur der Rest wäre auch interessant) und nicht für 19.5" vorhanden.
> 
> Hat wer von euch ein 2008er und ein aktuelleres Modell gefahren? Sind da erhebliche Unterschiede? Hatten die 2008 Modelle schon ISCG? Der 2008 Rahmen hatte schon einige Neuerungen wie E2, ABP jedoch noch kein DRCV, wie sehr ist hier der Unterschied?
> ...





KNICK DRCV, totaler Sch*** Jeder, der teas GAs gibt, schmeißt den gerne raus und es gibt so viele Räder mit tollen Hinterbauten ohne den ach so tollen DRCV -> alles MArketing. Außerdem siehst du be Recherche im Netz auch Fahrer von Trek mit dem Slash und LYrik sowie RS Monarch  Dämpfer. Also wird anderes Zeug wohl nicht schlechter sein ^^ und ich habe den sowieso schon lange rausgeschmissen, nachdem jeder der 3(!!!) DRCV, die ich bisher in Händen hielt, direkt von Anfang Luft undicht war, einer verlor sogar nach einem Spazierritt mit meinem Hund (also wirklich nur 10 km/h rollern) massiv Öl. Ich fahre jetzt coil oder würde zu nem Manitou Evolver ISX 6 Air bzw. Monarch raten.


----------



## Projekt_Genius (29. März 2012)

So Trekies!  Heute zusammengebaut morgen bekommts der Besitzer! Geiles Teil nur die Stealth Verlegung war nicht ohne.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (30. März 2012)

bääm 











Bisher leider nur eingebaut und in der Wohnung SAG eingestellt aber es steht jetzt schon fest: 
das ist ein geiles Stück Ingenieurskunst! 

Losbrechmoment = NULL - leichter Druck mit der Hand auf den Sattel und der Dämpfer reagiert.
Kanns kaum erwarten das Ding über den Trail zu hetzen.


----------



## Rischar (30. März 2012)

Nicht schlecht! Bitte schreib dann mal n Fahrbericht 
Da würde mich der Vergleich Cane Creek DB Air gegen Vivid Air im Remedy interessieren. Ich würde das Losbrechmoment meines Vivid Airs nämlich auch gleich 0 bezeichnen


----------



## mamo80 (31. März 2012)

schaut gut aus lumpenköter! was hast zahlt für den dämpfer? 

...und bissl putzen wär auch mal nit schlecht...


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (31. März 2012)

@remedy80: habe ihn bei bike-components geordert für 489,-. Putzen lohnt momentan einfach nicht - hier ist der (nasse) Frühling vorerst wieder in Herbst übergegangen.

Trotz des [email protected]°C musste ich natürlich gestern eine Runde drehen. Ich konnte mich im Büro schon gar nicht mehr konzentrieren... 

Das Setup habe ich zunächst so gelassen wie es vom Werk aus eingestellt war. 

HSC: 2 von 5 (volle Umdrehungen)
HSR: 2 von 5

LSC: 18 von 28 (spürbare und hörbare Klicks)
LSR: 16 von 32

Luftdruck: 160PSI für etwa 80kg mit Ausrüstung, was ziemlich genau 30% SAG entspricht.

Interessanter Weise weichen die maximalen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten von den Herstellerangaben ab, denn das Manual schreibt von 4 Umdrehungen für die Highspeedventile und 25 Klicks für die Lowspeedventile.

*Erste Meter:* Erstaunlich Antriebsneutral. Pflastersteinunebenheiten werden dennoch gut geschluckt. Erster Bordstein runter: wippt in etwa einmal nach - Grundsetup für lowspeed für den Anfang i.O. Hatte auch keine Lust da schon wild Schräubchen zu drehen - hab ja kein Stadtrad: also auf zum Trail.

*Erste ebene Wurzelwege:* Feingefühl auf Niveau des RP32 ohne Plattform, Kraftübertragung aber um Welten besser. Was auch direkt auffiel: Wo der RP32 schon auf ebenen Wegen fast durch den gesamten Federweg durchrauscht arbeitet der DB gerade mal auf 50% des Federwegs - und es fühlt sich absolut nicht so an als würde er zu wenig davon nutzen.

*Ankunft an der ersten Abfahrt.* Leichtes bis mittleres Gefälle (ich muss ja schließlich mehrmals wieder rauf ), Wurzelteppich, einzelne gröbere Steinbrocken und 20-30cm Absätze. Nennenswerte Drops waren keine dabei. Also den Sattel runter und Vollgas. Abspringen am Absatz: Fehlschlag (Rad sackt einfach nach unten ab), Wurzelteppich: ruppig, Federwegnutzung nach der Abfahrt: vllt 65%. 
Fazit: Deutlich überdämpft die ganze Angelegenheit.

Also HSC und HSR: runter auf 1 von 5 und wieder hochpedalieren: Fahrwerk war schon beim Hochfahren deutlich aktiver an Wurzeln und groben Unebenheiten. Kraftübertragung dank exzellenter Lowspeeddruckstufe dennoch top. Hinterrad hatte selbst auf dem nassen und ruppigen Untergrund super Grip. 

*Die nächste Abfahrt* war dann die Offenbarung - superruhiges Fahrwerk bei schnellen Passagen. Absprünge gelingen deutlich leichter als mit dem RP32 - dennoch Fahrwerksnutzung am Ende: knapp 80%. In Anbetracht der aktiven Sprünge und dem gezielten Suchen der schlechtesten Linie überhaupt  (das Fahrwerk muss ja was zu arbeiten haben ) könnte es allerdings etwas mehr sein. Also die HSC und HSR nochmal reduziert auf 0.5 von 5. Die Lowspeedstufe habe ich dann auch mal spaßeshalber um 5 Klicks offener gestellt. 

Auffahrt: Softer, aber Kraftübertragung noch im akzeptablen Bereich.
oben vor der Abfahrt einen Bunnyhop gemacht: Hooollla - ganz schön raketenartig hinten - hoffentlich waren die HSR-Einstellungen nicht doch zuviel und mich katapultiert es gleich bei einer Landung aus dem Sattel.

Abfahrt: kein Katapultieren, kein ungewolltes Abheben (zumindestens nicht spürbar) - sehr aktiv. Federwegsnutzung aber dennoch kaum mehr als 80%. 

Auf komplett offene HSC-Ventilstellungen wollte ich dann aber doch nicht gehen. Dann doch lieber erst Luftdruck senken, was aber nicht kontrolliert möglich war, da ich die Pumpe vergessen hatte  . Ich war sowieso so angefixt von den Abfahrten, dass ich sofort eine kurze Tour anhängen musste.

Am Ende der Runde habe ich dann doch noch einen höheren 50cm Absatz gefunden. Die Landung war sehr sanft. Trotz HSR auf 0.5 kein Katapultgefühl. Federweg hatte immer noch Reserven. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich das LSC-Ventil wieder um 3 Klicks zugedreht um in Bodensenken nicht zuviel abzusacken

Für die nächste Tour versuche ich mal 150PSI. Das HSR-Ventil geht auch wieder zurück auf 1 von 5, da mir der Hinterbau beim Abspringen etwas zuu viel mithilft. LSR muss ich evtl auch nochmal beobachten, ob das nicht noch etwas aktiver geht ohne zum Schaukelpferd zu werden.

Ich habe keinen Vergleich zum Vivid oder ähnlichen Dämpfern aber ich bin hellauf begeistert vom DoubleBarrel. Für mich war es eine komplett neue Erfahrung, dass ein Hinterbau antriebsneutral arbeitet (dank LS) und dennoch super aktiv Hindernisse wegbügelt (HS) - kein Vergleich zur Plattform des RP32. Das sich auch tatsächlich etwas verändert, wenn man an den Ventilschrauben dreht, war auch ganz neu (*böse auf die Lyrik schiel*)

Ein Dank gilt auch meinem neuen Conti Baron in 2,3" am VR: Super Grip auf dem nassen Untergrund und rollt erstaunlich gut. Die RubberQueen in 2.2 am HR hingegen könnte mehr Grip haben - rutscht aber kontrolliert, ist leicht und rollt gut. Sie ist nur auf Schnee eine absolute Totalversagerin, was den Antriebsgrip angeht. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## minor (1. April 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Admins:

Dieser Thread....
- ist mittlerweile über 5 Jahre alt
- hat 261 (!) Seiten
- und über 6.500 Antworten...

... wäre es aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit, bzw. der Lesbarkeit nicht irgendwann mal sinnvoll, diesen Thread zu schließen oder ihn in sinnvolle einzelne Threads aufzuteilen???


----------



## Rischar (1. April 2012)

Schließen? Wieso das denn? 
Hier wird doch fast täglich geschrieben 

Aufteilen? In welche Teile? 
Alles, was geschrieben wird, handelt von doch Remedys 

Eine Verschiebung des Themas wäre vielleicht sinnvoll. Ich meine, das Thema ist im Unterforum "Mountainbike News". So neu ist das Remedy mittlerweile nicht mehr... also eventuell in ein anderes Unterforum verschieben. Aber wohin?


----------



## minor (1. April 2012)

In anderen Foren ist es Gang und Gebe, einen Thread zu schließen, wenn der eine Länge von z.B. 30 oder 50 Seiten erreicht hat. Das ist durchaus sinnvoll, denn die ersten 28 oder 48 Seiten liest dann sowieso kein Mensch mehr.

Sobald sich innerhalb eines Threads ein neue Diskussion zu einem relevanten Detail entwickelt kann man daraus auch einen neuen Thread machen, dann haben alle Follower die Möglichkeit, gezielter zu verfolgen, was sie interessiert.

Für diesen Thread fallen mir dazu beim Blick auf die letzten beiden Seiten z.B. folgende mögliche Themen ein:
- Trek Remedy - Kettenführungen
- Trek Remedy - alternative Dämpfer
- Trek Remedy - Gebrauchtkauf
usw.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will hier niemandem "seinen" Thread schließen, ich finde nur, dass so ein "Monster" von Thread wahnsinnig unpraktisch ist und dass sich die enthaltenen Informationen in kleineren, kürzeren Threads viel besser zugänglich machen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (1. April 2012)

Dann gäbe es statt einem großen Thema viele kleine Themen. Wäre das nicht viel unübersichtlicher und unpraktischer? 
Schau dir mal andere Themen an, die auch "nur" einem Fahrradmodell behandeln. Zum Beispiel das Demo-Thema (über 4000 Beiträge) oder das Scott Voltage-Thema (über 5000). Dann müssten diese ja auch beteilt werden und es würde eine Flut an Einzelthemen entstehen...


----------



## minor (1. April 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Dann müssten diese ja auch beteilt werden und es würde eine Flut an Einzelthemen entstehen...



... und du liest dann bei den Themen mit, die dich interessieren, und diejenigen, die schon im Thread-Titel verraten, dass Sie dich nicht interessieren, lässt du einfach links liegen - wo ist das Problem?


----------



## schwabi1 (1. April 2012)

Ich finde den Thread klasse!
Mit der Option "Thema durchsuchen" ist das fast schon eine Wikipedia!


----------



## Rischar (1. April 2012)

Naja, das würde schon gehen - logisch. Ist es hier nicht auch so? Wenn mich etwas nicht interessiert, lese ich es nicht. 

Jedenfalls würde es dann schlagartig 5 bis 10 neue Themen pro Fahrradmodell (die schon ein extra Thema besitzt) geben. Dann wären die Unterforen mit diesen Themen überfüllt und wir müssten 10 verschiedene Remedythemen im Auge behalten. Wenn ich etwas neues schreiben will, müsste ich erst nach dem passenden Remedythema suchen, das vielleicht irgendwo "verschwunden" wäre.
Was ist mit mit Themen-übergreifenden Diskussionen oder mit komplett neuen Fragen, die vielleicht relativ schnell geklärt sind? Dazu extra ein neues Remedythema aufmachen? 

Ich finde ein großes Thema besser. Da passt alles rein und es ist schön unkompliziert


----------



## BansheeNico (2. April 2012)

Ich finde auch einen langen Fred besser als viele verschiedene. 

Für jemanden der neu einsteigt ist es so oder so unübersichtlich; in einem einzigen Thread gibt es halt viele Seiten und bei vielen verschiedenen Threads ist auch nicht sichergestellt, dass der Titel den Inhalt wiedergibt. Somit muss man in beiden Fällen lesen, lesen, lesen...


----------



## bansaiman (2. April 2012)

Wer kommt denn bei euch aus der Gegend von Köln/Bonn oder Bergischem und fährt am Samstag?
Ich fahre sonst in der Gegend Siebengebirge und Lohmar und will etwas Neues sehen!! 

Wäre daher besonders klasse, wenn man mit anderen Remy Fahrern durch´s Bergische heizen könnte.


----------



## Rischar (2. April 2012)

Ich Ich Ich!
Bin leider aber nicht in der Heimat... und mein Remedy ist immer noch nicht fahrbereit 

Dafür fahren wir in paar Tagen in Zürich, dann in Stuttgart. Aber ohne Remedy - ich gehe fremd


----------



## nerveid (2. April 2012)

Alles so lassen wie es hier ist! So kann der Remedy Biker immer frische oder auch alte news hier mirverfolgen. Stimmt, es ist wirklich wie´n Wikipedia Eintag fürs Remedy. 
Peace & Roll on!


----------



## daundigital (4. April 2012)

Heyho,

ich stehe kurz vor der Anschaffung eines Remedy, schwanke aber noch  zwischen dem 8er und dem 9er (hätte die Möglichkeit noch an beide  dranzukommen).

Die übliche Frage: lohnt der Mehrpreis des 9er? Ich weiß...it depends...
Mich beschäftigt vorwiegend die Frage, ob ich als All Mountain/Enduro  Einsteiger die Unterschiede in den Federelementen merke (z.B. RP2 vs.  RP3).

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (4. April 2012)

Ob man den Unterschied bei den Dämpfern merkt, weiß ich nicht, da ich mit den beiden keine Erfahrung habe.

Ich würde den Kauf von der Preisdifferenz abhängig machen, und ob du das Bike nachträglich umbauen willst ( dickere Gabel, anderer Lenker / Vorbau, andere Laufräder etc. )
Wenn ja kann es sich lohnen das günstigere Modell zu wählen


----------



## daundigital (4. April 2012)

Ich würde die Komponenten wohl erstmal so belassen, das größte Fragezeichen habe ich wie gesagt bei Gabel und Dämpfer...


----------



## eLw00d (4. April 2012)

Alles Luft, also alles nicht das Wahre. ^^

Faszinierend, dass Trek immer noch keine absenkbaren SattelstÃ¼tzen verbaut.
Ein Radon Slide 9.0 kostet 200â¬ weniger als das Remedy 8, hat die Federelemente vom Remedy 9, einen echten VPP Hinterbau, eine Reverb und wiegt weniger.
Hat sich ein Freund letztens gekauft.


----------



## daundigital (4. April 2012)

ja, Radon hatte ich auch zuerst überlegt.
Das ist aber von der Güte des Rahmens m.E. nicht zu vergleichen. Ausserdem gefällt mir die Geometrie des Remedy persönlich besser.

Die Federelemente sind nicht ganz gleich, da bei Radon das DRCV System fehlt.

Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung lieber etwas mehr für einen vernünftigen Rahmen auszugeben und dafür (erstmal) auf Edel-Parts zu verzichten.


----------



## bansaiman (4. April 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Alles Luft, also alles nicht das Wahre. ^^
> 
> Faszinierend, dass Trek immer noch keine absenkbaren Sattelstützen verbaut.
> Ein Radon Slide 9.0 kostet 200 weniger als das Remedy 8, hat die Federelemente vom Remedy 9, einen echten VPP Hinterbau, eine Reverb und wiegt weniger.
> Hat sich ein Freund letztens gekauft.




MAl abgesehen davon, dass du hier den Remedy Liebhabern ^^ ein anderes Rad besser reden willst, mal faktisch Radeon vs Remedy.

Gewicht: Das Radeon wiegt auch nur weniger wegen der leichteren Komponenten. Der Rahmen des Remedy wiegt 2600 Gramm in M, ist also alles. Der Preis berechnet sich aus den für VErsender nunmal wesentlich geringeren Kosten,d aher auch verhältnismäßig besser Komponenten.
ABER beim Radeon hast du auch nur 2 Jahre Garantie, der Remedy Rahmen hat LEBENSLANGE Garantie. Der kann mir also noch in 15 Jahren kaputtgehen und ich bekomme Ersatz (dabei ist TREK auch sehr kulant). In der Zeit kannst du das Radeon dann mal 7 MAl neu kaufen.

Echter VPP Hinterbau: HUi, der Vpp ist nicht der einzige gute Hinterbau am Markt und der vom Remedy spielt in der Oberliga. Es gibt viele sehr gute, kaum noch schlechte am MArkt und der Remedy Hinterbau ist keinen Deut schlechter als der VPP des Radeon.
Hier könnte ich noch sagen  der Radeon hat aber kein ABP  Denn das macht sich auch recht positiv bemerkbar und ist eine Sache, die du exklusiv bei Trke udn DEVINVI (ist praktisch wie der VPP des Radeon mit ABP) findest.

Federelemente: ich würde eh kein Fox fahren ;-) Keine der beiden Varianten wäre für mich wirklich ein Kaufgrund bzw. dauerhaft an meinem Rad  Fox ist schlicht überteuert und von der Garantie/Kulanz nicht das Optimum, obwohl deren Preise ja "Optimum" suggerieren ^^


----------



## aquarius-biker (4. April 2012)

daundigital schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich stehe kurz vor der Anschaffung eines Remedy, schwanke aber noch  zwischen dem 8er und dem 9er (hätte die Möglichkeit noch an beide  dranzukommen).
> 
> ...



Ich hab mich kürzlich fürs 9er entschieden. Die Unterschiede in den Federelementen merke ich nicht wirklich. Das ist halt eine Preisfrage, hab einen guten Rabatt bekommen und mir waren andere Elemente am 9'er wichtig (Bremse XT, 142x12 Achse hinten, XTR Trail Schaltwerk sehr geil ). Hätte man nachträglich umbauen können, hab ich aber keinen Bock zu gehabt.

Wenn du vor hast einiges zu ändern, speziell z.B. 36'er Gabel , dann geb ich einem Vorschreiber recht, dann macht das günstigere Modell schon Sinn. Ansonsten würd ich eher zum 9'er greifen. Laufräder sind auch direkt TL-tauglich und vom Gewicht wenn man kein Fetischist ist auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (4. April 2012)

... und bei Trek ist der Dämpfer schwimmend gelagert, bei Radon nicht


----------



## eLw00d (4. April 2012)

Die Marke heißt "Radon" und die Räder werden bei Cube gefertigt.
Kann man in Bonn proberollen und mitnehmen.
Sehen wertig aus und räumen Testsiege ab.

ABP ist ein System um die negativen Eigenschaften eines Eingelenkers ein Stück weit zu entschärfen.
Ich hab noch genug Bremsstempeln... 
Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass das ein Wundermittel ist.


Ich mag mein Remedy sehr, aber bestimmt nicht wegen der verbauten Fahrwerkskomponenten oder einer beeindruckenden Hinterbauperformance.
Da gibt's woanders für weniger Geld besseres.

Was Fox angeht:
Greift mal ans Vorderrad und zieht mal kräftig zu den Seiten.
Meine Achse hat 19,88mm Durchmesser statt 20mm. Die eines Freundes gar noch weniger. Ergebnis: Sattes Spiel an der Nabe.
Besonders kritisch in Verbindung mit Hope Naben.
Mit meinem Hardtail und der dort verbauten Lyrik fühl ich mich deutlich sicherer in schnellen Kurven.
Ich hab keine Ahnung was sich die Helden der Entwicklungsabteilung dabei gedacht haben...




Rischar schrieb:


> ... und bei Trek ist der Dämpfer schwimmend gelagert, bei Radon nicht



Klarer optischer Pluspunkt.


----------



## daundigital (4. April 2012)

@eLw00d: Und aus welchen Gründen magst du dein Remedy?


----------



## eLw00d (4. April 2012)

Perfekte Spaßgeometrie, super leicht, sehr schön anzusehen, ich fühl mich einfach wohl drauf.

Sobald wieder Geld da ist tausch ich das Fahrwerk aus, dann passt alles.

Ich bin Student und hab meins dieses Jahr für ein Drittel des Neupreises gebraucht gekauft. War ziemliches Glück...
Deswegen schwärm ich hier nicht so rum, weil's eigentlich nicht mein Traumbike war und deswegen bin ich auch noch nicht fertig mit den Optimierungen.

Hab erstmal nen Gabelservice gemacht, Züge und Außenhüllen erneuert, Kettenführung montiert, Schaltung neu eingestellt, breiteren Lenker und kürzeren Vorbau montiert, Highroller aufgezogen -> besser als im Neuzustand. 
Dem Vorbesitzer war es zu schwer.


----------



## bansaiman (4. April 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Perfekte Spaßgeometrie, super leicht, sehr schön anzusehen, ich fühl mich einfach wohl drauf.
> 
> Sobald wieder Geld da ist tausch ich das Fahrwerk aus, dann passt alles.
> 
> ...




MAn sollte nicht blind vergleichen, Radon ist ein Versand, da liegt dann auch der hund mit dm Preis begraben und außerdem bekommt man bei TREK andererseits LEBENSLANGE GArantie auf den Rahmen bei Radon nur 2!  Und Trek ist außerdem dabei seeehr kulant. DAs ist ja eine Langzeitinvestition ^^ und der Alu Rahmen wiegt in m 2600 Gramm. . . 

Die Fox Feder Elemente würde ich eh von beiden runterschmeißen ;-)


----------



## eLw00d (4. April 2012)

Ja, haste ja schonmal geschrieben. 
Das mit der Garantie hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm... ist auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen.
"Versender" ist für mich kein Nachteil.

2600g, echt herb. Mein hardtail-Rahmen wiegt 300 Gramm mehr. 
Mein Remedy dürfte mit den 160mm Federweg und bikepark-Zulassung schwerer sein, nehm ich mal an... dem trau ich trotzdem noch nicht allzuviel zu.


----------



## sylla (4. April 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Die Marke heißt "Radon" und die Räder werden bei Cube gefertigt...Sehen wertig aus und räumen Testsiege ab.



Wertig sahen Votec-Bikes vor Jahren auch aus  
und was die reihenweise Testsiege von Radon angeht, so fällt seit vergangenem Jahr auch auf das sie nun die Testsiege einfahren 
die davor regelmäßig Canyon vergönnt waren...aber sind sie deshalb wirklich technisch überlegen? 
Ich bezweifle das sehr denn sieht man sich die Testergebnisse einmal genauer an, so fällt sehr schnell auf das sie und all die anderen Versender nur deshalb ganz 
vorne mitspielen weil sie einfach bei günstigen Rahmen ohne größeren Entwicklungsaufwand, die höherwertigen Komponenten verbauen können. 

Ich denke das viele auch Daihatsu und Ähnliches fahren, weil sie nicht das Geld für einen BMW oder mehr an die Hand nehmen wollen oder können.
Genauso ist es doch überall im Leben, egal ob Auto, Elektronik oder Möbel. 

ich jedenfalls habe schon zweimal mit vielgepriesenen Testsiegern wie Ghost AMR oder Cube Stereo die Feststellung machen müssen, das diese alle keinerlei Besonderheiten 
oder viel technisches KnowHow hatten und somit auch den alles entscheidenden X-Factor in meinen Augen nicht bieten konnten 

Letztlich muss und wird aber doch jeder nachdem Einkommen entscheiden was er zur Verfügung hat oder was ihm sein Hobby wert ist.
Trotzdem für mich verlieren Radon, Canyon und ein paar andere No-Name-Vertreter aus zig Gründen selbst den Preis-/Leistungsvergleich gegen Remedy, Stumpjumper & Co


----------



## eLw00d (4. April 2012)

Jeder wie er meint...

Bisher rennt die Kiste super und fährt sich toll!


----------



## Billybob (4. April 2012)

... und sieht definitiv besser aus^^





hab leider grad nicht son schönen hintergrund zur hand...


----------



## eLw00d (4. April 2012)

Ja, die Optikwertung gewinnt definitiv das Remedy.
Die Lackierung vom linken ist immer noch genial. Sehr hübsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (5. April 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ja, haste ja schonmal geschrieben.
> Das mit der Garantie hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm... ist auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen.
> "Versender" ist für mich kein Nachteil.
> 
> ...





Stimmt,  hatte die Übersicht verloren, an dem Tag zu viele Threads gelesen ;-)

auf den Versendernachteil, ohne Vor-Ort Unterstützung wollte ich nicht hinaus. Nur wenn man dadurch soviel Kosten sparen kann, ist klar, dass man durch bessere Aussattung die Kiste leichter bekommt.
Aber mich musste das eh nicht stören. Habe mein Remedy neu für 1599 bekommen, viele gute Teile noch zu Hause gehabt, und dann noch die Federelemente ausgetauscht, tadaaa 

Kannst das Teil getrost durch den park jagen; ist ja für den gesunden menschenverstand eh selbstverständlich, dass du bei richtig grobem wie Drops über 2 Meter ins Flat wohl doch lieber ein Big Bike nimmst (aber auch das ist für solche Aktionen nicht mehr so dankbar ^^). Aber für den Ottonormal Enduristen reicht es allemal .-)



Weiterhin bezüglich OSTERN:

Fährt jemand Samstag in der region Köln? Will nene Remedy-Oster Ritt! SOFORT!


----------



## Deleted 87315 (6. April 2012)

Hallo Leute 
hat jemand einen Bontrager Rythm Laufradsatz abzugeben?


----------



## wilbur.walsh (7. April 2012)

Jo ich, einen niegel nagel neuen rythm pro scandium 2012.


----------



## BigHit66 (9. April 2012)

Hier noch ein Remedy-Video aus dem letzen Jahr.
Naturbelassener Enduro-Flowtrail am Millstätter See mit einigen schönen technischen Passagen, kommt fast an den Hacklberg-Trail in Saalbach ran. Ca. 1-stündige Bergauffahrt mit anschließendem Dauergrinsen 

Sound von: Shearer - Day's End
http://www.jamendo.com/de/album/69778


----------



## Arthur27 (9. April 2012)

Schönes Video und toller Trail !
Die unterschiedlichen Kamerapositionen machen den Streifen sehr abwechslungsreich 
Gerne mehr davon


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2012)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Remedy-Video aus dem letzen Jahr.
> Naturbelassener Enduro-Flowtrail am Millstätter See mit einigen schönen technischen Passagen, kommt fast an den Hacklberg-Trail in Saalbach ran. Ca. 1-stündige Bergauffahrt mit anschließendem Dauergrinsen
> 
> Sound von: Shearer - Day's End
> http://www.jamendo.com/de/album/69778




Welchen Dämpfer hast du in dem Video?
Ist das der X-Fusion Vector HLR? Sah jetzt zumindest dem sehr ähnlich. Wie fährt der sich?


----------



## BigHit66 (9. April 2012)

Ist ein Fox DHX 5.0 Air - bin ganz zufrieden, habe aber gegenüber den RP2 (der wohl wirklich gut ging) mehr erwartet. Bin da aber nicht der Einzige (unabhängig vom Rahmen) wie man hier sieht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438309


----------



## outfaced (9. April 2012)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Ist ein Fox DHX 5.0 Air - bin ganz zufrieden, habe aber gegenüber den RP2 (der wohl wirklich gut ging) mehr erwartet. Bin da aber nicht der Einzige (unabhängig vom Rahmen) wie man hier sieht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438309



Ich bin mit dem DHX schon spürbar zufriedener als mit dem RP23. Nur da hab ich einen 5ccm Spacer drine, damit die Progression etwas besser wird. Vielleicht wären 6,5ccm sogar etwas besser, aber hab nun keine Lust mehr rumzuspielen. Generell muß man aber sagen, daß ne Geschmackssache ist. Sehr langsame und technische Passagen sind eventuell besser mit dem kleineren Dämpfer zu meistern. Wenn es aber schnell und grob wird kommt er schnell am Limit.


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2012)

Achsooooo 
ein DHX, sowat kommt mir nicht ins Rad, kein Fox mehr im Allgemeinen. 

Werde mir mal als Ersatzdämpfer, falls der Coil mal zum Service weg muss, einen Suntour Durolux RCA besorgen. Bin echt gespannt, wie der sich schlägt. Angesicht der inzwischen guten Gabeln will ich einfach mal wissen, was dieser Dämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter so kann. Weiß schonmal soviel, er schlägt nicht wie das 2-Kammer Vorbild DRCV so schnell durch und hat 8 stufige LS.
Für den günstigen Preis werde ich ihn mal probieren und erzählen, wie er so läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terja (11. April 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand hier die RS Reverb Stealth an seinem Alu-Remedy verbaut ?
Warte immer noch darauf aber mein Händler weis noch kein Liefertermin .


----------



## TomDeluxe (11. April 2012)

Terja schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand hier die RS Reverb Stealth an seinem Alu-Remedy verbaut ?
> Warte immer noch darauf aber mein Händler weis noch kein Liefertermin .


 

Mein Remedy 9 2012 wartet auch schon sehnsüchtig auf die Stealth - aber mir gehts gleich. Im Netz hab ich auch noch nichts gesehen, ausser, der Möglichkeit, diese aus Ersatzteilen aufzubauen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RockShox-Low...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4ab5828553

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RockShox-Sea...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35baa766bd


----------



## byronic (11. April 2012)

Terja schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand hier die RS Reverb Stealth an seinem Alu-Remedy verbaut ?
> Warte immer noch darauf aber mein Händler weis noch kein Liefertermin .



Soweit ich weiß, geht das doch nur ab 2012, denn die früheren Modelle haben doch gar keine Bohrungen.


----------



## Sportjunkie (12. April 2012)

Ich hatte mir die Stealth beim Bikekauf im März gleich mitbestellt. Der Händler wollte das zwar erst nicht, da er den Preis der Stealth noch nicht wusste und ich auf einen Gesamtpreis (Bike + Stealth) bestanden habe. Als Liefertermin der Stealth hat er vorläufig Mai/Juni angegeben. Doch weder Preis noch Liefertermin kannte er genau.


----------



## jimpie (12. April 2012)

Hallo,

In Belgium ist nog 1 remedy 9 2012 (19,5) im lager neu.(doppel lieferung)
Nur montiert in showroom, met orginal verpakkung, kein test gefaren.
Super price 2850 off dealer.


----------



## Bonsai6219 (12. April 2012)

Wollte mein Remy 9 auch mit Stealth. Wird aber dieses Jahr nur im Komplettpacket mit dem Bike geliefert. 
Ab nächstes Jahr vorraussichtlich auch einzeln (Info meines händlers). 
Ich habe mir eine "normale" Reverb montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terja (13. April 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, geht das doch nur ab 2012, denn die früheren Modelle haben doch gar keine Bohrungen.



So ist es !!


----------



## Postbote (13. April 2012)

Hi,

mir ist die Schraube des Mino-Links am 2012 Remedy gerissen (wieso ist die aus Alu?). Trotz Einsatz des Drehmomentschlüssels (20Nm). Die Händler sagen, bestellen, dauert 1-2 Wochen. Weiß jemand wie ich ggf. schneller an die Schraube komme?

Photo -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1100091

Gruß,
PB


----------



## motorsportfreak (13. April 2012)

jimpie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> In Belgium ist nog 1 remedy 9 2012 (19,5) im lager neu.(doppel lieferung)
> Nur montiert in showroom, met orginal verpakkung, kein test gefaren.
> Super price 2850 off dealer.



Hi jimpie,

wo genau ist der Shop?? www?

Gruss ich


----------



## Postbote (13. April 2012)

>mir ist die Schraube des Mino-Links am 2012 Remedy gerissen (wieso ist die aus Alu?). Trotz Einsatz des Drehmomentschlüssels (20Nm). 
>Die Händler sagen, bestellen, dauert 1-2 Wochen. Weiß jemand wie ich ggf. schneller an die Schraube komme?


Nachtrag vom Händler: Die angegebenen Drehmomente stimmen nicht....

PB


----------



## motorsportfreak (13. April 2012)

@jimpie,

herzlichen Dank für die PN!

Gruss


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

lass Bilder sprechen. Anbei mein runderneuertes Remedy 8 aus 2009. Eigentlich ist nichts mehr original, ausser der Rahmen, der Vorbau und der Steuersatz. Jetzt fährt es sich wieder "wie neu" und einfach geil.

Rahmen:Trek Remedy 8 2009 (19")
Dämpfer: RP23 
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation Team 150mm tapered, 20mm Maxle Steckachse (Dual-Position nachgerüstet)
Schaltung/Antrieb: XTR 3x9 (mit 20er Mountaingoat Kettenblatt)
Kettenführung: Bionicon C-Guide V2 + K-Edge Dirt-3 Chain-Catcher
Bremse: Magura Marta 
Vorbau: Bontrager Serie
Lenker: Specialized Prowess S-Works Carbon Enduro
Griffe: ESI Grip Silikon (dick)
Pedale: XTR
Sattelstütze: 2012er Rock Shox Reverb 31.6x385mm mit 125mm Absenkung inkl. Remote
Sattel: Bontrager Evoke RXL mit Titanrails 
LRS: Bontrager Rythm Pro Scandium
VR Nabe: Serie
HR Nabe: DTswiss 240s
Reifen: Conti Rubber Queen 2.2
Kassette: 11-34 XTR (9-fach)
Bremse VR: 203mm (Bremscheibe Alligator Aries)
Bremse HR: 180mm (Bremscheibe Alligator Aries)

Gewicht: 12.8kg (inkl. Klingel, GPS-Halterung und Tachohalterung)


----------



## Billybob (14. April 2012)

sehr schön...


----------



## mw01 (14. April 2012)

Geiles Teil! 
Die 2009er Remedys sind einfach am schönsten.


----------



## nerveid (14. April 2012)

mw01 schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!
> Die 2009er Remedys sind einfach am schönsten.



 thats right! ich hab das 9er von 2009 in silber, ist schön unaufällig.

@nicki-nitro

kommst du mit den bremsscheiben klar? ich habe bei meiner xt bremse hinten auch ne alligator 203mm dran und vorne ne original 203mm von shimano. der unterschied der bremsscheibenstärke, bzw. dicke ist am hebel deutlich spürbar. 
Würde das gerne mehr angleichen, so dass beide hebel den exakt gleichen hebelweg und druckpunkt haben.

Konntest du einen unterschied feststellen?


----------



## bansaiman (14. April 2012)

Postbote schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mir ist die Schraube des Mino-Links am 2012 Remedy gerissen (wieso ist die aus Alu?). Trotz Einsatz des Drehmomentschlüssels (20Nm). Die Händler sagen, bestellen, dauert 1-2 Wochen. Weiß jemand wie ich ggf. schneller an die Schraube komme?
> 
> ...




Nimm die MAße der SChraube und google nach einer entsprechenden Inbus oder auch anderes System -je nachdem, was du haben willst. Wenn du keine mit einem so breiten Kopf findest, einfach Unterlagscheibe nehmen. Und eben keine Alu-Schraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabi1 (14. April 2012)

Stahlschraube in Alu?
Dann aber bitte die Drehmomente ganz genau beachten!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. April 2012)

nerveid schrieb:


> thats right! ich hab das 9er von 2009 in silber, ist schön unaufällig.
> 
> @nicki-nitro
> 
> ...



Mit den Aries bin ich super zufrieden. Ist eine sehr gute Kombi mit der Marta und Alligator semimetallischen Belägen. Ich hatte zum Vergleich bis letzte Woche die Saint vorne drauf. Zuerst mit der Aries-Scheibe, das ging gar nicht. Ekliges Quitschen. Danach habe ich auf Shimano-Scheibe gewechselt. Aber das Quitschen ging nicht weg und was noch enttäuschender war, die Bremsleistung hat mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen. Da dachte ich mir, so schlecht schlägt sich die Marta auf Aries-Scheiben nicht. Bei dem jetzigen Umbau flog die Saint wieder runter und die Marta mit Aries kam wieder drauf. 

Ich weiss nicht, wie sich die Marta/Aries auf 1000hm mit Dauerbremsschleifen schlage würde, aber wer fährt/bremst schon so? Ich nicht und bei solch technischen Passagen wartet man doch eh ständig immer auf die anderen und da hat die Bremse Zeit sich wieder abzukühlen. Für MICH ist diese Kombi tip top (und ich wiege 114kg netto). Ich kam immer zum stehen und mit Fading hatte ich kaum zu kämpfen. Ich "höre"/fühle einfach in die Bremse hinein und gönne Ihr eine Pause, wenn es nötig ist.


----------



## bansaiman (15. April 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Stahlschraube in Alu?
> Dann aber bitte die Drehmomente ganz genau beachten!




Es lebe der gefühlvolle Umgang mit dem Material beim Schrauben ;-)

Außerdem gibt´s die im Netz auch sicher aus Alu -vllt auch etwas länger, dann kann man aber kürzen


----------



## motorsportfreak (15. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

muss mal was fragen, was haltet Ihr vom Remedy 9 2012 für einen (aktuell) 120kg Fahrer?

Freigabe laut Trek bis 136kg, aber FOX 32.....

Eure Meinung?

Gruss ich


----------



## schwabi1 (15. April 2012)

Dämpfer und und Gabel sind da schon grenzwertig.
Ich glaube so mancher schwere Fahrer hat da Probleme mit dem Druck im Dämpfer!
Bei der Gabel is dann halt die Steifigkeit nicht mehr so gegeben.
Beim Rahmen selbst würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, bei "normaler" Fahrweise.


----------



## motorsportfreak (15. April 2012)

Hi Schwabi1,

habe vorhin mal FOX USA angeschrieben, bin auf die Antwort gespannt...

Umbauaktionen habe ich auch kein Bock!

Dass gebrauchte 2009 ist weg. 
Meine bessere Hälfte hat mich auch überzeugt, eher (wieder) ein neues zu kaufen, bei der Preislage....


----------



## schwabi1 (15. April 2012)

So ne bessere hälfte sieht man auch nicht oft!

Du wärst sicher nicht der erste 120 Kilo Mann der ein Remedy fährt...
Die erfahreneren User melden sich bestimmt noch.


----------



## Rischar (16. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt endlich Zeit mich um's Remedy zu kümmern  und ich brauche immer noch neue Lager. Deshalb will ich kurz noch einmal deswegen nerven 

Sind zunächst einmal diese Bezeichnungen korrekt für mein 2009er?
61900-2RS 22x10x6 4 Stück
61901-2RS 24x12x6 2 Stück
61903 LLB 30x17x7 2 Stück

Kann Jemand einen Internetversand für die Lager empfehlen? Oder wo kaufe ich sie mir am besten?


----------



## fred777 (16. April 2012)

hallo motorsportfreak,
 mach dir keine sorgen.bin in deiner gewichtsklasse und hab keine probleme mit mein remedy 2009.ob bikpark mit max 1m drop bis endurotour und forstautobahnen(täglicher arbeitsweg) macht das remedy alles mit,tausche lediglich nur die bereifung.hab nen  fox rpe23 dämpfer und die rock shox lyric.das bike ist einfach nur geilllll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (16. April 2012)

hi fred777

Denke mittlerweile auch so, obwohl das Remedy seit 2010 nur noch 32mm Standrohrgabeln hat statt 36mm bis 2009!

Hab mit Toxoholics telefoniert, sollte kein Problem sein, notfalls dem Dämpfer ein anderes shim verpassen und der Gabel ein Kolbenupdate (zusammen ca. nen hunny).

Mal sehen, fahre weder bikepark noch downhill!

Freu mich aufs neue, hoffentlich klappts.

Gruss


----------



## fred777 (16. April 2012)

meld dich mal hier wenn du die ersten touren mit dem remedy gemacht hast......mit nen kleinen feedback.aber ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher das du das grinsen nicht aus dem gesicht bekommst.hatte letzten samstag meine erste enduro tour in diesen jahr und bin immer wierder fasziniert wie gut das bike klettert und wie hammer geil es den trail wegbügelt!!!!!!


----------



## Postbote (17. April 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Es lebe der gefühlvolle Umgang mit dem Material beim Schrauben ;-)
> 
> Außerdem gibt´s die im Netz auch sicher aus Alu -vllt auch etwas länger, dann kann man aber kürzen



Hatte Schraube ja schon 'gefühlvoll' angezogen, mir dann aber einen Drehmomentschlüssel zugelegt, das war wohl ein Fehler. Nicht nett von Trek einfach von Stahl auf Alu zu wechseln und die Drehmomentangaben beizubehalten!

M10x1.0xLänge zu bekommen scheint gar nicht so einfach und wenn man dann noch Inbus oder Torx möchte.... Und natürlich keine 50er oder 100er Packung. Bei der Bike Alm kann man die originall Trek Teile online beziehen. Ich warte erst mal auf die Schraube die der Händler als Gewährleistungsfall schickt


----------



## Deleted 225240 (17. April 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild meines 9er aus dem Studio






Modifikationen:
RaceFace Atlas Lenker 
RaceFace Grips
203mm XT Scheibe vorne
Rockshox Reverb (keine Stealth, da noch nicht lieferbar)
Und der VDO-Computer wurde entfernt 

Eine Rote Sattelklemme und ein etwas kürzerer Vorbau (RF Turbine 70mm) kommen noch.


----------



## eLw00d (17. April 2012)

Wow, sieht sehr genial aus!


Fehlt nurnoch ne Kettenführung und eine dickere Gabel (ich mag die Zahnstocher nicht...) und dann wär's perfekt!


----------



## Deleted 225240 (17. April 2012)

Ich hätte auch gerne eine dickere Gabel (der Optik wegen), aber die verbaut ist von der technischen Seite für mich ausreichen und ich hab auch gerade kein Geld für eine andere Gabel. 

Kettenführung ist so eine Frage. Das XTR Schaltwerk funktioniert recht gut, bisher ist die Kette noch nie gesprungen (vielleicht liegt's aber auch an der Fahrweise). Ich denke das wird dann mal ein Thema falls ich die Kurbel auf zweifach anpassen sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (17. April 2012)

Postbote schrieb:


> Hatte Schraube ja schon 'gefühlvoll' angezogen, mir dann aber einen Drehmomentschlüssel zugelegt, das war wohl ein Fehler. Nicht nett von Trek einfach von Stahl auf Alu zu wechseln und die Drehmomentangaben beizubehalten!
> 
> M10x1.0xLänge zu bekommen scheint gar nicht so einfach und wenn man dann noch Inbus oder Torx möchte.... Und natürlich keine 50er oder 100er Packung. Bei der Bike Alm kann man die originall Trek Teile online beziehen. Ich warte erst mal auf die Schraube die der Händler als Gewährleistungsfall schickt




Ich bezog mich auch nicht auf die aktion wie sie bei dir durchgebrochen ist, sondern, dass man aufpassen müsse, wenn man dann halt in den alu rahmen eine Stahlschraube reindrehe -bezogen auf Stahlschraub-alugewinde. 



Ich hätte auch gerne eine dickere Gabel (der Optik wegen), aber die verbaut ist von der technischen Seite für mich ausreichen und ich hab auch gerade kein Geld für eine andere Gabel. 


Nietlisbach:
Kettenführung ist so eine Frage. Das XTR Schaltwerk funktioniert recht gut, bisher ist die Kette noch nie gesprungen (vielleicht liegt's aber auch an der Fahrweise). Ich denke das wird dann mal ein Thema falls ich die Kurbel auf zweifach anpassen sollte...

kannst doch einfach mal reinstellen udn gucken, was du für die Gabel bekommst. Dann ne Lyrik Mico oder DH ausm Bikemarkt dafür besorgen.


----------



## EL_BOB (17. April 2012)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gerne eine dickere Gabel (der Optik wegen), aber die verbaut ist von der technischen Seite für mich ausreichen und ich hab auch gerade kein Geld für eine andere Gabel.
> 
> Kettenführung ist so eine Frage. Das XTR Schaltwerk funktioniert recht gut, bisher ist die Kette noch nie gesprungen (vielleicht liegt's aber auch an der Fahrweise). Ich denke das wird dann mal ein Thema falls ich die Kurbel auf zweifach anpassen sollte...



Solange die 32 funktioniert würd ich eh keinen Tausch anstreben... Wenn ich mir so die aktuellen Bilder von den Enduro Rennen in Italien etc... anschaue, sehe ich, dass mittlerweile ein Großteil der Fahrer auf Fox 32 und RS Revelation unterwegs ist... und wenn ich so sehe wie meine Kumpels mit den Dingern umgehen, wenn wir auf Enduro Tour sind... dann mach ich mir da kein Kopf... ob ich jetzt 70 oder 120 kg wiege. 

Am Ende macht ja jeder was ihm gefällt, aber die Leistung der Teile ist schon beeindruckend! 
Ich fahr meine Lyrik eigentlich nur, weil ich nur dieses eine Bike fahre und damit Park, DH Piste und einfach alles mache... wenn ich aber wieder mal ein Enduro und ein DH fahren sollte, kommt definitiv ne leichte Gabel in den Bock!

Zur Führung...
kann zwar zu dem XTR Schaltwerk nichts sagen, aber so ne kleine C-Guide macht sich auch bei 3-fach gut... denke das macht nochmal ein kleines Plus gegen Kettensprünge...


----------



## Deleted 225240 (17. April 2012)

Danke, ist aber für mich gerade keine Option, denn eine Lyrik oder eine 36er Fox (oder sonst eine Gabel ) hat halt eine 20mm Steckachse was auch zwangsläufig eine neue Nabe mit sich zieht... (Und sie wäre deutlich schwerer) 
Und nur wegen der Optik Geld ausgeben erschliesst sich mir gerade nicht, da ich erstens kein Geld dazu habe und ich mit der verbauten Gabel zufrieden bin...

Der C-Guide ist und wäre eine Option...


----------



## Postbote (17. April 2012)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> Danke, ist aber für mich gerade keine Option, denn eine Lyrik oder eine 36er Fox (oder sonst eine Gabel ) hat halt eine 20mm Steckachse was auch zwangsläufig eine neue Nabe mit sich zieht...



Hm, habe beim Reifentausch gesehen, dass die Bontrager Nabe innen mehr Platz als die 15mm hat, sah für mich so aus, als ob da nur zwei Aufsätze seitlich stecken, die man ggf gegen welche für 20 mm-Achsen tauschen könnte, muss aber noch mal genau drauf schaun.


----------



## amerryl (17. April 2012)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> Danke, ist aber für mich gerade keine Option, denn eine Lyrik oder eine 36er Fox (oder sonst eine Gabel ) hat halt eine 20mm Steckachse was auch zwangsläufig eine neue Nabe mit sich zieht... (Und sie wäre deutlich schwerer)
> Und nur wegen der Optik Geld ausgeben erschliesst sich mir gerade nicht, da ich erstens kein Geld dazu habe und ich mit der verbauten Gabel zufrieden bin...
> 
> Der C-Guide ist und wäre eine Option...




Optik ist nicht alles.
Bei gelegentlichen privaten "Enduro Rennen" sind  andere mit
mehr Federweg, nicht schneller als ich 

Wobei ich mit der original Gabel im 8er von 2011 noch nicht
100% zufrieden bin(zu Progressiv )
Hat vielleicht jemand Tipps dies bezüglich, außer eine andere Gabel zu kaufen?


----------



## demiano (17. April 2012)

[email protected],

möchte mir einen zweiten lrs aufbauen. den alten würde ich als "schweren" für härtere sachen nehmen und den neuen etwas leichter aufbauen.

-> 2,4 nobby/rocket oder hans/nobby, ztr-flow, hope pro 2/3, sapim cx-ray.

was haltet ihr von der kombi. fahrergewicht sind 85kg. 

optimierungsvorschläge?


gruß


demian


----------



## bansaiman (17. April 2012)

amerryl schrieb:


> Optik ist nicht alles.
> Bei gelegentlichen privaten "Enduro Rennen" sind  andere mit
> mehr Federweg, nicht schneller als ich
> 
> ...





Ausm Ersatzteile Verkauf Die KArtusche mit HS und LS aus den höheren Modellen nachrüsten. Musst nur montieren lassen oder von einem netten Kollegen hier im Forum aus deiner Gegend, falls du das selbst nicht kannst. MÜsste mich an sowas auch erstmal rantasten.

Zum Thema 32er, die haben bei mir mit meinen 90 Kilo aber immer so schön geflext, dass die SCheibe vorne an der Aufnahme inzwischen den Lack recht nett tief entfernt hat. Zugegeben habe ich dickere SCheiben verbaut, aber bei der jetzigen GAbel und der LYrik gab´s das nciht ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (17. April 2012)

Ah noch eine Frage punkto LAger:

HAt jemand eine Ahnung, welche Lager ich benutzen müsste, wenn ich beim 2011er Remedy an der oberen Aufnahme welche verbauen wollte mit5 oder 6mm Lochdurchmesser?

Die jetzigen haben 1cm und ich möchte eine kleinere Achse nutzen, damit ich exzentrische Buchsen nutzen kann.


----------



## EL_BOB (17. April 2012)

demiano schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> möchte mir einen zweiten lrs aufbauen. den alten würde ich als "schweren" für härtere sachen nehmen und den neuen etwas leichter aufbauen.
> 
> ...




Mit dem Gewicht passt der LRS allemal.. mit Alu-Nippeln biste ca bei 1760 g ohne Band, SChläuche,Reifen.... Die Flow is ja laut Hersteller für DH Einsätze gut!
Deine Reifenwahl find ich zwar sinnfrei, aber jeder fährt was ihm beliebt 

EIn Tip... lass den LRS im Laden oder bei Light Wolf speichen!... vll 20 Euros teurer aber die Qualität ist definitiv besser als das was ein gewisser Onlinehändler bei den letzte 3! LRS bei mir/uns abgeliefert hat!


----------



## Brixton (18. April 2012)

Gehört eigentlich ned da her aber i schreibs trotz dem. 
Hatte meine Lyrik 2 Step auf Coil umgebaut und sie jetzt zum Service gegeben weil se leicht undicht war. Zugstufe und Tauchrohr wurden komplett getauscht und beides ging auf Kullanz obwohl es eine 08/09er Gabel ist. Finde ich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsai6219 (18. April 2012)

Eine Frage an alle Remedy 2012 Fahrer mit xt Bremse (schwimmende Bremsscheibe):     
1) Knarren eure Bremsscheiben bei Belastung bzw. blockieren des Rades auch extrem laut (vor allem die hintere)? 
2) Beim einer Vollbremsung mit blockiertem Hinterrad vibriert der ganze Hinterbau (Dämpfereinstellung???).


----------



## Billybob (18. April 2012)

das hatte ich bei der elixir 5 nach belagwechsel auf koolstop.
hat sich aber mittlerweile wieder erledigt.
ist deine bremse/beläge neu? könnte daran liegen.


----------



## Bonsai6219 (18. April 2012)

Ja das Bike ist neu, 300 km gefahren. Meiner Meinung nach sind es aber  nicht die Beläge sonderen die Scheibe da sie nicht aus einem Teil  besteht sondern aus zwei die miteinander vernietet sind. 
Zwischen den Vernietungen ist minimal Spielraum und deswegen knarrt es. Meine Frage ist ob das normal ist oder nicht. 
Wenn jemand ein Remedy 9 2012 hat oder die gleiche Bremse wäre super wenn er seine Erfahrungen posten könnte. Danke


----------



## motorsportfreak (18. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre diese SM-RT 76 Scheiben gerade neu an meinem AMS, welches ich bald gegen ein Remedy 9 tauschen werde!

Merke bisher nur ein leichtes rubbeln am Vorderrad, aber nicht schlimm.

Werden das Remedy direkt vorne auf 203 umbauen!

Gruss


----------



## Bonsai6219 (18. April 2012)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre diese SM-RT 76 Scheiben gerade neu an meinem AMS, welches ich bald gegen ein Remedy 9 tauschen werde!
> 
> ...



Dann wird es sicher ein Produktionsfehler oder so was in die Richtung sein. Mein Händler wird sie mir in Garantie austauschen. 
Wollte anfangs auch die 203 vorne montieren, sehe aber wenig Vorteil da ich nur Anfang 80 kg wiege.


----------



## Magalino (18. April 2012)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle Remedy 2012 Fahrer mit xt Bremse (schwimmende Bremsscheibe):
> 1) Knarren eure Bremsscheiben bei Belastung bzw. blockieren des Rades auch extrem laut (vor allem die hintere)?
> 2) Beim einer Vollbremsung mit blockiertem Hinterrad vibriert der ganze Hinterbau (Dämpfereinstellung???).



Ich habe jetzt knapp 300km auf meinem neuen 9er, die XT Bremsen arbeiten tadellos, kein Lärm, keine Vibrationen, alles tutto bene!


----------



## Eggefreak (18. April 2012)

Servus Bonsai,

habe auch das 2012er Remedy seit Februar. Das Bremsrubbeln ist mir auch aufgefallen, undzwar auf längeren Abfahrten wenn die Bremse warm wird je nach Aussentemperatur, bin letztens bei 15 Grad eine Tour gefahren nach ca. 150hm Trailabfahrt begann das vibrieren.
Es beginnt anfangs kurz vor dem blockieren des Rads, je wärmer die Bremse wird umso eher beginnt es zu vibrieren aber die Bremsleistung lässt dabei vom Gefühl her nicht nach. Trotzdem nervt es 

Habe auch die Ice Tec Scheiben und die Standart Beläge, müssten Organische sein.
Hab ich richtig verstanden das Du "Spiel" in dem Sandwichaufbau der Scheibe festgestellt hast und Dein Händler auf Garantie tauscht ?

Habe auch schon über 203er Scheiben nachgedacht weil ich sie von meiner Avid Juicy 7 gewohnt bin und sie einfach noch einen Mini-Tick weniger Ein-Finger Kraft benötigen, dafür muss man halt sensibler bremsen. Für meine Eifel-Mittelgebirgstouren reichen die 180er aber aus.
Aber das vibrieren nervt


----------



## amerryl (19. April 2012)

> EIn Tip... lass den LRS im Laden oder bei Light Wolf speichen!... vll 20 Euros teurer aber die Qualität ist definitiv besser als das was ein gewisser Onlinehändler bei den letzte 3! LRS bei mir/uns abgeliefert hat!



Leider sind es ja nicht nur 20 was die Laufräder dann mehr kosten.
Meine Laufräder von dem gewissen Online- Händler sind jetzt nach
ca. 10.000Hm auf denen sie nicht geschont worden sind noch im Top Zustand. 
Außerdem habe ich eine Nabenkombination bekommen auf die andere
partout nicht eingehen wollten.


----------



## Bonsai6219 (19. April 2012)

@ Eggefreak

Das Knarren der Bremsscheibe ist bei mir andauernd wenn die Bremsen unter Last stehen, egal ob das Hinterrad blockiert oder nicht. Am stärksten wird es wenn das hintere Laufrad bei einer Vollbremsung anfängt zu vibrieren bzw. starke Laststöße bekommt. Es ist auch zu hören wenn ich im Stehen bremse und abwechselnd Vor- und Zurückbewegungen mache.

Das Vibrieren am Hinterbau ist nur wenn das Hinterrad komplett blockiert ist. Dies wird meiner Meinung nach mehr am Dämpfer liegen als wie an der Scheibenbremse. 

Ja, die Bremsscheiben werden in Garantie getauscht. Muss mir nur noch überlegen welche Größe ich vorne montiere, denn ich würde gegen Aufpreis die 203 bekommen. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegood (19. April 2012)

wie viele Spacer gehören auf die Antriebsseite beim Remedy von 2010 ?
Kurbel ist die hier : https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19112_SLX-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M660-Hollowtech-II-.html .

Hatte es jetzt mit einem Spacer aufgebaut, dann das Bike aber zum Fachhändler gebracht, da der Schaltzug ausgetauscht werden musste. Jetzt gibt es Probleme mit der Schaltungseinstellung, ist ein Spacer zu wenig ? Bei der originalen Kurbel war auch nur ein Spacer eingebaut und wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, reicht bei Hollowtech II doch ein Spacer auf der Antriebsseite ?


----------



## motorsportfreak (20. April 2012)

Hallo,

könnte mir bitte ein Trek Remedy 9 2012 Besitzer bestätigen, ob dort die Icetech Scheiben SM-RT86 vorne und hinten verbaut sind?

Und welche Bremsbeläge?

Die will ich nämlich auf keinen Fall!!!

Herzlichen Dank!!

gruss Sascha


----------



## Bonsai6219 (20. April 2012)

Ich bin zwar ein Remedy 9 Besitzer, kann dir aber leider nicht sagen welcher Typ genau montiert ist. 
Aus welchen Grund möchtest du diese auf keinen Fall haben???


----------



## Eggefreak (20. April 2012)

N`abend,

@Motorsportfan: 
An meinem 2012er Remedy 9 sind die SM-RT-86-M IceTec Scheiben und dunkle/schwarze organische Beläge ohne Kühlrippen verbaut.

@Bonsai:
Danke für die Erklärung jetzt verstehe ich was Du meinst.
Meine Scheiben sind bombenfest vernietet in sofern alles ok.
ABER: Als ich mal die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus testen wollte indem ich das Hinterrad oben am Reifen mit Kraft zur Seite gedrückt habe (als wenn man eine Kurve mit starker Schräglage fährt) knackte es plötzlich laut, der ganze Rahmen hallte bzw. vibrierte bei diesem knacken.
Ich habe festgestellt das die Maxle Steckachse nicht fest genug angezogen war, ich musste mehr Kraft beim zudrehen aufwenden als ich bei einem Normalen Schnellspanner angewendet hätte.
Danach war das knacken weg.

Könnte das bei Dir die Ursache für das vibrieren sein ?
Probiert es doch mal aus, seitlich das Rad nach außen drücken, evtl. knackt es dabei schon, wenn ja dann Maxle fester anziehen.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## demiano (20. April 2012)

[email protected],

wenn ich mir für mein r7-2011 ein Steckachsenkit für hope-naben kaufen möchte, braucht das 135 oder 150mm? trek hat doch immer eigenartige achslängen, oder täusche ich mich da?

weiß einer zufällig wie viel die laufräder aus dem r7-2011 wiegen?

vielen dank im voraus!


demian


----------



## Vincy (20. April 2012)

Die Einbaubreite ist da entscheidend, nicht die Steckachsenlänge. Letzteres ist nur relevant für die ABP-Steckachse.
Für ABP Steckachse ist die Einbaubreite 142x12mm (wie bei X-12). Normal dagegen 135x5mm.
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/feature_tour
Der Bontrager Duster wiegt ca 2200g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demiano (20. April 2012)

thx, für die schnelle antwort. brauch ich dann eine spezielle treknabe. die hopes gibt es meiner meinung nach nur in 135 und 150, oder braucht man da spacer?


----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. April 2012)

@demiango

nein, du brauchst keine spezielle Trek-Nabe. Ich fahr an meinem 9.9-er (2011) auch eine Hope pro II evo Nabe mit Steckachse X-12 (142x12mm).


----------



## matthias3101 (22. April 2012)

Obacht, die Maxle Steckachsen für das Remedy7 2011 sind 192 mm. Zumindest bei meinem.


----------



## Rischar (23. April 2012)

Remedyaction mit dem restlichen Material aus 2011:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20572/h
(ich fahre wie gewohnt der hübschen gelben Lenker  )


----------



## Postbote (23. April 2012)

@Motorsportfan:
kann auch bei meinem 2012er Remedy 9 die SM-RT-86-M IceTec Scheibe bestäigen.

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich keine Geräusche beim Bremsen gehört, alles dufte.
Mino-Link Schraube vorübergehend durch eine Edelstahl M10x1.0x20 ersetzt (mit 2 Unterlegscheiben, damit Sechskantkopf nicht an der Wippe schleift: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1107987 (der Schraubenhändler sprach von Speziallanfertigung)
Warte noch auf Ersatz vom Trek-Händler.

Frage: Habe beim Bremszugkürzen den Insertpin getauscht. Hatte noch zwei "alte" rumliegen, die haben einen kleineren Innendurchmesser als die verbauten. Kennt jemand den Grund für den Wechsel bei Shimano? Auf dem Trail "fühlten" sich die Bremsen erst mal i.O. an.

Gruß,
PB


----------



## bansaiman (23. April 2012)

matthias3101 schrieb:


> Obacht, die Maxle Steckachsen für das Remedy7 2011 sind 192 mm. Zumindest bei meinem.




Jahaa  192mm ist die komplette Länge dank des Split Pivot Designs, die du brauchst, um das Ding an beiden Seiten verschraubbar aus dem Rahmen gucken zu lassen. Guckst du mal deine Radaufnahme genauer an, und vergleichst mit "normale" Fahrrad 
ABER die Einbaubreite liegt -je nach Rahmen Insert- zwischen 135mm und 142mm.


----------



## amerryl (24. April 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Remedyaction mit dem restlichen Material aus 2011:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20572/h
> (ich fahre wie gewohnt der hübschen gelben Lenker  )



Cooles Video mal wieder


----------



## Rischar (25. April 2012)

Danke Danke - nicht zu verstrahlt?


----------



## Butterfinger (30. April 2012)

Moin Allerseits!

Habe diese Frage bereits in einem anderen Thread gestellt, aber vielleicht schaut hier eher jemand rein?!

Ich hätte gerne mal eine Tipp.
Stehe vor der Entscheidung mir ein Fuel oder ggf. ein Remedy zu kaufen.
Da ich vom Hardtail wechsel stellt sich die Frage, ob ich ein Remedy (den Ferderweg) tatsächlich nutzen kann? 
Ob ich oder das Streckenangebot der limiterende Faktor sind, ist dabei auch noch offen...
Da der Preisunterschied allerdings eher gering ist und ich nicht hoch schieben will stellt sich mir die Frage:
Welche Nachteile kaufe ich mir mit einem Remedy ggü. einem Fuel ein?
Vorteile sind für mich (bitte ich hier keine um Korrektur):
Mehr Federweg (ggf ungenutzt), mehr Stabilität/ robuster(ggf ungenutzt), besser bergab...

Danke


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (30. April 2012)

Ich hatte beide und am Ende das Top Fuel verkauft. Beim Remedy ist es kein Problem den Federweg auszunutzen. Ich fahre entsprechend mit 30% Sag. 

Das Top Fuel war sau schnell, leicht und spritzig. Aber man kann keinen Sattel absenken. Mit dem Remedy kannst Du einfach über Singletrails und Downhills räubern ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Beim Top Fuel musst Du die Linie sauber wählen.

Fährst Du zu 90% Forstwege -> Top Fuel

Fährst Du gerne Singletrails und röstest gerne bergab ohne Rücksicht auf verluste und Material -> Remedy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (30. April 2012)

Ist mit Fuel eigentlich das TopFuel oder das FuelEX gemeint?

Schreib doch mal was zu deinen bevorzugten Strecken bzw. was du mit dem Bike so machst.


----------



## jazz_58 (30. April 2012)

Nimm definitiv das Remedy! Ich bin auch ein Fuel 2 Jahre lang gefahren. Wie schon Nicki-Nitro andeutete wirkt ein Fuel "luftiger". Der Umstieg bedeutete allerdings deutlich mehr Sicherheit bei technischen Abfahrten, mehr Stabilität und Spassfaktor, wendiger, angenehme Sitzposition, und 1000 andere Gründe ...


----------



## BansheeNico (30. April 2012)

Ich bin heute eine meiner Hausstrecken mal rückwärts gefahren und dementsprechend einen recht steilen Downhill hochgefahren. Hatte vorher ein 11kg Hardtail, das Remedy 9 wiegt ca. 13,2kg. Bergauf ist es insgesamt besser als mein Hardtail, obwohl ich aufrechter sitze. Dank Traktionsvorteil komme ich steile Anstiege (Gang: 32/32) insgesamt besser hoch, da ich meine Linie weniger korrigieren muss.

Bergab ist es ganz klar besser.

Daher mein Tip: REMEDY! 

Es hat für Touren- und Allroundfahrer genug Reserven und bietet einen tollen Kompromiss.


----------



## Butterfinger (30. April 2012)

Erst mal Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

Zur Wahl steht das Fuel EX8 ggü Remedy8 (Händler hat beides noch in meiner Größe da). 

Forstweganteil vielleicht 60%?
Ich fahre gerne SingleTrails, da stehen hier vor der Tür leider nur wenige zur Verfügung.  
Aber ich will auch alles hoch fahren und nicht den Kollegen hinterher schieben.
Sprünge etc. bisher kaum, aber wir wollen uns ne Strecke "erarbeiten". 
(Dazu muss ich mir dann an anderer Stelle mal "Bauhinweise" etc suchen/holen.)
Wenn die Uphill-Qualitäten nur unwesentlich schlechter sind, könnte ich damit leben.
Vor allem, wenn es im Downhillbereich mehr Reserven hat.
Die Sitz- und Fahrprobe hat im ersten Moment keinen Nachteil beim einen oder anderen Rad ergeben.
Mir ist halt nicht klar, wo der absolute Vorteil beim Fuel EX ist. 
Die 100,- Euro Differenz alleine sind bei der Summe nicht so ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Houschter (30. April 2012)

Ich fahr ein R8 und ein EX9, beide aus 2010. Das R hat deutlich mehr Downhill-Potenzial und ist im Uphill kaum schlechter. Ein tolles Allroundbike mit dem man fast überall hoch und auch wieder runter kommt. Wenn die Entscheidung zwischen den Beiden fallen soll dann nimm das R.
Mein EX wurde mit Teilen des R (LRS, Gabel, Anbauteile) selbst aufgebaut, nutze ich im Winter oder beim Marathon, das R (jetzt mit 36er Van) nehm ich für ausgedehnten Trailtouren in der Pfalz und alles andere. Spass machen Beide. Mein Tip: nimm das R 

Wenn dein Händler mitspielt dann teste doch mal beide auf deiner Hausrunde, danach sollte dir die Entscheidung nicht mehr schwer fallen.


----------



## Giovanni1 (1. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen!
So, nun bin ich seit 4 Wochen aktiv mit dem Remedy unterwegs (Aufbau mit DT Swiss E2000, Fox 36 Talas) - wie in den Tests der diversen Bikebravos kann ich bestätigen, daß es bergauf wie bergab bzgl. Handling sehr gut funktioniert. Die Sitzposition war für mich anfnags noch gewöhnungsbedürfrig, da ich mit meinen sehr langen Beinen nicht so ganz den runden Tritt hatte, wie ich das von früheren Bikes kannte.
Alles in allem komme ich ganz gut zurecht, das Bike hat allerdings ein wirkliches Problem - die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus ist für schwere Fahrer nicht ausreichend. Ich wiege 107kg und bei High-Speed-Abfahrten fängt das Bike (auf losem Untergrund) enorm zu schlingern an. Das geht teilweise so weit, daß das ganze Bike so unruhig wird, daß ich selbst bei Geradeaus-Fahrten die Linie kaum mehr halten kann und nur durch starkes Bremsen das Bike wieder einigermassen in die Linie bekomme. Da ich noch 2 andere Bikes zur Verfügung habe (u.a. ein Hardtail) konnte ich das auf diversen Strecken gut vergleichen und kann mit Sicherheit sagen, daß es keine Einbildung ist. Das ist sehr schade, da ich mit dem Bike an sich wirklich gut klarkomme, aber für's Trailsurfen, was mir an sich ja den meisten Spaß bereitet, ist dieses Bike nicht wirklich geeignet, weil ich mehr mit Korrigieren des "ausbrechenden" Hinterbaus beschäftigt bin als mit sonst was...
MFG


----------



## Billybob (1. Mai 2012)

Haste mal die lager gecheckt?
Ich hab gestern staunender weise die obere dämpferaufnahme wiedrr festgezogen... war total schlabberig.


----------



## Houschter (1. Mai 2012)

Das wundert mich nun schon etwas, gerade der Hinterbau ist eigentlich das Paradestück des R. Hatte noch kein Bike, das so satt auf dem Trail liegt und derart effizient den Federweg ausnutzt wie das Remedy. Bin zwar nicht so schwer aber lange Beine hab ich auch, kann ein derartiges Verhalten aber nicht feststellen. Liest sich ein wenig so als wäre das System auf Anschlag.
Passt dein Setup? Nutzt du den gesamten Hub des Dämpfers (Pos. Gummiring)? Welche Reifen? Luftdruck? Laufräder i.O.? Ist der Hinterbau freigängig? Im Zweifel mal den Dämpfer auf einer Seite lösen und die Kinematik checken.


----------



## Giovanni1 (1. Mai 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Das wundert mich nun schon etwas, gerade der Hinterbau ist eigentlich das Paradestück des R. Hatte noch kein Bike, das so satt auf dem Trail liegt und derart effizient den Federweg ausnutzt wie das Remedy. Bin zwar nicht so schwer aber lange Beine hab ich auch, kann ein derartiges Verhalten aber nicht feststellen. Liest sich ein wenig so als wäre das System auf Anschlag.
> Passt dein Setup? Nutzt du den gesamten Hub des Dämpfers (Pos. Gummiring)? Welche Reifen? Luftdruck? Laufräder i.O.? Ist der Hinterbau freigängig? Im Zweifel mal den Dämpfer auf einer Seite lösen und die Kinematik checken.


 
Klingt alles recht plausibel, was Du schreibst. Aber ich habe sämtliche Checks durchgeführt, das Bike ist an sich optimal eingestellt, die Lager sind definitiv fest, da fehlt es nirgends. Natürlich kann ich den Dämpferhub mit 107kg Körpergewicht nicht ausnutzen. Ich fahre ihn ja bereits mit 300 psi, damit er nicht komplett unter mir wegsackt, und 300psi sind das absolute Limit des RP23. Im direkten Vergleich z.B. zum Radon Slide ED 160 meiner Frau, kann ich schon mit der Hand den Hinterbau des Remedy viel leichter seitlich bewegen (linek Hand am Sattel, rechte Hand auf dem Hinterreifen und auf diesen seitlich druck ausüben) An den Laufrädern liegt es definitiv nicht. Ich vermute, daß es einfach an der Full Floater Technik mit den langen Hebeln liegt. Der Dämpfer ist beim Remedy je aim Prinzip schwimmend gelagert, so daß der Hinterbau generell mehr "Spiel" hat als bei einer Konstruktion, wo wenigstens eine Dämperaufnahme fest mit dem Hauptrahmen verbunden ist. 
Ich habe ja auch nie gesagt, daß der Hinterbau nicht satt auf dem Trail leigen würde. Mein Problem ist die seitliche Auslenkung, und die kann ein Fahrer, der 10 oder 20kg weniger wiegt als ich, in der Praxis niemals auch nur ansatzweise nachvollziehen. Wenn ich es auf einem Trail ordentlich laufen lasse, habe ich das Gefühl, hinten nen Platten zu haben - was ich natürlich nicht habe. Meine Testreifen waren Fat Albert 2.4, Nobby Nic 2.4, Big Betty 2.4 - mit allen 3 Reifen das gleich schwammige Gefühl bei etwa 2,6 - 2,8 bar Reifendruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (1. Mai 2012)

Hast du mal den Druck der Reifen auf ca. 2,0 Bar gesenkt ?
Eventuell sind die Reifen zu prall gefüllt ( "Totgepumpt" ), bieten keine Eigendämpfung mehr und schaukeln deswegen auf.


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Mai 2012)

300 psi ?? Hammer !!! Hab zwar gerade nich die Umrechnung für psi im Kopp , aber ich fahre an mein CD mit dem RP23 gerade mal 14,5 bar bei ähnlichen Fahrergewicht  
@ chef : Weniger als 2 bar bei seinen /meinen Gewicht is nach meiner erfahrung schon teilweise grenzwertig .Ich persönlich fahre 2,2 mit teilweise gefühl von Durchschlägen .Mehr in gar keinem fall weil sich da jeder Belagwechsel sehr bemerkbar macht .Habe ich an den FA so mal getestet  Aber das muss jeder selber wissen wie er den Druck an seinen Hobel einstellt


----------



## Houschter (1. Mai 2012)

300 psi auf dem Dämpfer und fast 3 bar im Reifen!  Dann wundert mich nix mehr. Du fährst kein Fully sondern ein HT mit Durchschlagschutz. 
Aktuell fahr ich das R mit 160 psi und 2,0 bar (BigBetty2.4), und mit Klamotte und Rucksack komm ich sicher auch auf 95kg. Experimentier mal mit dem Setup, du wirst dich wundern! 

Btw: seitliches Spiel sollte der Hinterbau keines haben, das R hat genau so viele Lagerstellen wie vergleichbare Bikes auch. Die Dämpferanlenkung unten ist nur nicht am Hauptrahmen sondern am Hinterbau.


----------



## Giovanni1 (1. Mai 2012)

Reifendruck 2,0 bar??? 
Damit zerknittere ich mir die Felge auf der ersten Tour. Das ist totaler Humbug, wenn ich auf einem Schotterweg unterwegs bin, auf dem der ein oder andere größere Stein fest im Boden sitzt, bin ich mit 2,8 bar gerade so richtig unterwegs, damit es nicht durschschlägt...
Ein gutes Beispiel sind u.a. Rinnen im Teer, wenn z.B. Strassen repariert oder verbreitert wurden - wenn sich mein Hinterrad da mal drin verfangen hat, kann ich förmlich zuschauen, wie es den Hinterbau seitlich verbiegt. Oftmals erlebe ich das auch auf Feldwegen, wenn kleinere Hindernisse anstehen, über die das Vorderrad noch problemlos wegrollt, macht der Hinterbau lieber einen Verbieger zur Seite bevor der Dämpfer einfedert und das Rad übers Hindernis rollt.
Der Remedy Rahmen ist und bleibt zu weich, ich würde nach meiner jetzigen Erfahrung jedem Fahrer mit mehr als 95kg definitiv von diesem Bike abraten.

@ Houschter: Du wiegst 12kg weniger als ich...
Glaub mir, ich hab den Dämpfer mit vielen Einstellungen getestet, bis 260 psi wabbelt das Bike unter mir, das kann man sich kaum vorstellen...


----------



## Houschter (1. Mai 2012)

Von 20bar auf dem Dämpfer und 3 bar im Reifen kannst du mich nicht überzeugen, das passt nicht.  Selbst die 12kg Mehrgewicht können das nicht rechtfertigen.  Aber schlussendlich musst du mit deinem Bike klar kommen...


----------



## schwabi1 (1. Mai 2012)

Abnehmen? 
Falls das nicht alles Muskeln sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (1. Mai 2012)

Die Idee mit den 2 Bar in den Reifen hatte ich eher, um das schlingern eingrenzen zu können 
Eventuell passt ja wirklich etwas nicht am Hinterbau ( schief zusammengeschweisst ?? etc. )
Das Problem hört sich schon eigenartig an ...


----------



## Giovanni1 (1. Mai 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Abnehmen?
> Falls das nicht alles Muskeln sind!


 
Das hat meine Frau auch schon gesagt 
Problem ist, das letzte mal als ich spürbar weniger gewogen habe (also soviel weniger, daß es sich auf die Performance meines Bikes auswirken würde) war ich ca. 30 Jahre alt. Jetzt bin ich 42, und ich gebe zu, ein wenig schwammig geworden zu sein, speziell an der Hüfte...
Aber mal davon abgesehen, keiner, der der nicht ähnlich schwer ist wie ich, kann diese Probleme am Bike wirklich nachvollziehen.
Und auch wenn es vielleicht ein wenig überheblich klingt, was es definitiv nicht ist, 12kg Unterschied sind hier einfach gewaltig. Es ist ein riesen Unterschied, ob diese Gewichtsdifferenz in der Klasse 70-85kg stattfindet oder in der Klasse zwischen 95 und 110kg. Das sind Welten, und vor allem kommen dabei sämtliche Komponenten (Gabel, Dämpfer, Lager, Laufräder, Reifen) in ihren absoluten Grenzebereich.
Mal eben ein bisschen nachpumpen? Is nich! Pumpt Euren Dämpfer doch mal spasseshalber auf 280psi auf! Ihr werdet Euch wundern, was das für ein Kraftakt ist...
Dass die Sattelstütze knarzt ohne Ende habe ich noch gar nicht erwähnt, oder?
MFG


----------



## Incredible (1. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Das hat meine Frau auch schon gesagt
> Problem ist, das letzte mal als ich spürbar weniger gewogen habe (also soviel weniger, daß es sich auf die Performance meines Bikes auswirken würde) war ich ca. 30 Jahre alt. Jetzt bin ich 42, und ich gebe zu, ein wenig schwammig geworden zu sein, speziell an der Hüfte...
> Aber mal davon abgesehen, keiner, der der nicht ähnlich schwer ist wie ich, kann diese Probleme am Bike wirklich nachvollziehen.
> Und auch wenn es vielleicht ein wenig überheblich klingt, was es definitiv nicht ist, 12kg Unterschied sind hier einfach gewaltig. Es ist ein riesen Unterschied, ob diese Gewichtsdifferenz in der Klasse 70-85kg stattfindet oder in der Klasse zwischen 95 und 110kg. Das sind Welten, und vor allem kommen dabei sämtliche Komponenten (Gabel, Dämpfer, Lager, Laufräder, Reifen) in ihren absoluten Grenzebereich.
> ...



Was für ein Remedy hast Du?
Vllt. liegt es am Schnellspanner und Du solltest auf 142x12 umrüsten. 
Ich fahre das R9 2012, wiege netto 107kg und jage es mächtig über 
schwere Trails der Schwabischen Alb. Keine Probleme. Steif wie ein Brett. 
Im RP3 habe ich 235Psi drin. Einigermaßen Runden Tritt, damit kein Wippen
Und nicht schwammig.


----------



## Houschter (1. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Pumpt Euren Dämpfer doch mal spasseshalber auf 280psi auf! Ihr werdet Euch wundern, was das für ein Kraftakt ist...
> Dass die Sattelstütze knarzt ohne Ende habe ich noch gar nicht erwähnt, oder?
> MFG



Gegenvorschlag, ich fahr mit 20kg Gewicht im Rucksack mit meinem Setup und hab Spass. Ich lade dich gerne ein, hier in der Pfalz auf meinen Haustrails zu testen. Wenn du danach mit deinem Bike glücklich bist ist doch alles bestens  Mein Angebot steht!


----------



## Giovanni1 (1. Mai 2012)

Incredible schrieb:


> Was für ein Remedy hast Du?
> Vllt. liegt es am Schnellspanner und Du solltest auf 142x12 umrüsten.
> Ich fahre das R9 2012, wiege netto 107kg und jage es mächtig über
> schwere Trails der Schwabischen Alb. Keine Probleme. Steif wie ein Brett.
> ...


 
Fahre das 2012er Remedy 7 (habs als Frameset gekauft)
Es hat den Bontrager Schraubschnellspanner am Heck. Umrüsten? Wie? Der LRS ist ebenfalls für Schnellspanner. Also keine Chance


----------



## Incredible (1. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Fahre das 2012er Remedy 7 (habs als Frameset gekauft)
> Es hat den Bontrager Schraubschnellspanner am Heck. Umrüsten? Wie? Der LRS ist ebenfalls für Schnellspanner. Also keine Chance



Hey Giovanni 1
Das weiß ich leider nicht genau. Schau mal auf der Trek-Seite nach. Musste gehen. Die Rahmen sind ja gleich. Und dann ist das Teil steif wie Du es brauchst.


----------



## Giovanni1 (1. Mai 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Gegenvorschlag, ich fahr mit 20kg Gewicht im Rucksack mit meinem Setup und hab Spass. Ich lade dich gerne ein, hier in der Pfalz auf meinen Haustrails zu testen. Wenn du danach mit deinem Bike glücklich bist ist doch alles bestens  Mein Angebot steht!


 
Du kennst die Allgäuer nicht... wo genau muss ich hinkommen? Habe kommendes Wochenende Zeit.


----------



## Incredible (1. Mai 2012)

Incredible schrieb:


> Hey Giovanni 1
> Das weiß ich leider nicht genau. Schau mal auf der Trek-Seite nach. Musste gehen. Die Rahmen sind ja gleich. Und dann ist das Teil steif wie Du es brauchst.



Klar, wenn der LRS nicht umzurüsten geht musst Du damit leben. Aber an Deuner Stelle würde ich alle Möglichkeiten checken. Es gibt bestimmt ein Möglichkeit. 

Es liegt wahrscheinlich am Dämpfernodell, dass Du 300Psi brauchst. Wie gesagt, mir reichen bei gleichem Gewicht 235Psi im RP3. Und er hat noch nicht mal auf dem härtesten Trail durchgeschlagen. Und doch nutze ich 98% des Federweges.


----------



## Giovanni1 (1. Mai 2012)

Hatte zuvor einen Mavic Crossline im Einsatz, seit 2 Wochen fahre ich eine DT Swiss E2000 mit Schnellspannachse am HR, da ist meines Wissens nichts zu machen...


----------



## Incredible (1. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Hatte zuvor einen Mavic Crossline im Einsatz, seit 2 Wochen fahre ich eine DT Swiss E2000 mit Schnellspannachse am HR, da ist meines Wissens nichts zu machen...



Das ist schade. Hast Du mal bei DT Swiss nachgeschaut. 
Die Maxle hinten ist echt klasse ich war grad nochmal im Keller und hab getestet. Bike an der Sattelstütze festgehalten und am Hinterrad hin und her gedrückt. Absolut steif. 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (1. Mai 2012)

Nein, den E2000 gibts nur mit Schnellspanner am HR ohne Umrüst-Option


----------



## Incredible (1. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Nein, den E2000 gibts nur mit Schnellspanner am HR ohne Umrüst-Option



Ok. 
Wieder was gelernt!

Trotzdem weiter viel Spass mit Deinem Remedy. 

Liebe Grüsse
Bis bald!


----------



## Houschter (1. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Du kennst die Allgäuer nicht... wo genau muss ich hinkommen? Habe kommendes Wochenende Zeit.



Na so ein Zufall! Am kommenden WE hab ich eine Hütte im Pfälzerwald gemietet und mache mit Freunden ein Bikewochenende. Da wäre noch ein Bett frei...bist willkommen!


----------



## Julian0o (1. Mai 2012)

Was wiegen eure Remedys so? Habe meins jetzt beim Händler mal gewogen und es hatte 13,55 Kilo. Habe das Remedy 9 von 2011 und die Rock Shox Variostütze dran. Und dazu noch die schwersten Wellgos die es gibt mit 580 Gramm. 

Jetzt kommen erstmal neue Pedalen (Wellgo B144) dran die nurnoch 370 Gramm haben und bei den Reifen wechsle ich erstmal auf Conti Mountain King 2 in 2.2er breite. 

210 Gramm bei den Pedalen gespaart und ca. 300 bei den Reifen. Ich denke Schläuche sind schon Light Schläuche drin. Da wird also nix mehr zu machen sein. 

Somit müsste ich bei ca. 12,9-13,0 Kilo mit Variostütze sein. Dann bin ich zufrieden. Alles andere was Gewicht spaart wird dann zu teuer und übertreiben möchte ich auch nicht. 

MfG
Julian


----------



## amerryl (2. Mai 2012)

8er 2011, 13,2 Kg so wie es da steht, allerdings ohne den Garmin.


----------



## COLKURTZ (2. Mai 2012)

*2012er Remedy 8* in 19,5 Zoll (*13,7 kg*) mit schweren Maniac Evil Pedalen, mit Tacho und Flaschenhalter. Ausgangsgewicht lag damit bei 14,3kg. Getauscht wurden:

minus 200g Pedale, Maniacs gg. XLC Plattform (550g vs. 352g)
minus 420g Reifen, XR4 gg. Conti XK 2,4 RaceSport (760g vs. 550g)
minus 350g Radsatz, Duster gg. DT Swiss M1800 (2200g vs. 1850g)
minus 50g Orig. Sattelstütze gekürzt ;-)
minus 100g Kassette, HG 62-10 gg. SRAM PG 1070 (430g vs. 330g)
minus 250g Kurbel, M552 gg. KCNC XC2 3fach (985g vs. 750g)

Somit wurden ca. 1,3 kg abgespeckt, d.h. das Remedy liegt jetzt bei mir zufriedenstellenden ca. *13,0 kg*. Bis auf die Kurbel sind die Tauschteile als neu bzw. neuwertig (Ausbauware vom Neurad) angeschafft worden, Kostenpunkt alles zusammen ca. 450 Euro, erreicht durch Ebay und den Markt hier im Forum. Das liegt also deutlich unter der allg. Tuning-Formel 1000 g kosten 1000 Euro. Aber: Ein weiteres Gewichtstuning würde jetzt erheblich kostenintensiver ausfallen. 
Für mehr Geld lässt sich z.B. noch etwas am Radsatz einsparen (bspw. Hope oder gar KingKong Naben mit Flow Felgen). Und auch der Conti X-King ist natürlich eine Geschmacks- und Einsatzfrage  in meinem sehr trockenen und harten Heimatrevier geht der aber sehr gut. 

Gruss,
Christian


----------



## bansaiman (2. Mai 2012)

DT Swiss M1800 (2200g vs. 1850g)


Hast du nachgewogen, ob das Gewicht so stimmt oder ist das nur die Werksangabe? Ist bei DT-Swiss nämlich so ne Sache


----------



## noBrain-noPain (2. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Nein, den E2000 gibts nur mit Schnellspanner am HR ohne Umrüst-Option



wat? seit wann das denn? also wenn man hier schon informationen streut, dann doch bitte richtige. 
Der E2000 (nachfolger des e2200) ist hinten auf steckachse umrüstbar. Beim E2200 gabs 2 varianten, eine mit klinken Freilauf (OEM) die nicht umrüstbar war und eine mit Zahnscheiben freilauf. Beim e2000 ist mir bisher keine OEM Version mit klinke bekannt. 
EInfach mal hier nachschauen und man hat das richtige umrüstkit. 
Der E2000 War übrigens letztes Jahr auch im Scratch AIR 9 verbaut und da wärs mit Schnellspanner sehr schwierig! 

Gruß


----------



## COLKURTZ (2. Mai 2012)

Leider nicht, den DT Swiss M1800 habe ich nicht gewogen. Ich hatte einen Vergleich Vorher-Nachher-Gesamtgewicht durchgeführt und kam damit auf 350 bis 400g. 
Der M1800 stammt übrigens aus einem 2011er Remedy. Streuen diese DT Swiss Radsätze mit dem Gewicht denn gerne nach oben?

Heutige Tour :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (2. Mai 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Leider nicht, den DT Swiss M1800 habe ich nicht gewogen. Ich hatte einen Vergleich Vorher-Nachher-Gesamtgewicht durchgeführt und kam damit auf 350 bis 400g.
> 
> 
> JA!
> Das siehst du aber auch daran, wenn deine SChätzung auf den LRS stimmen sollte. Denn haben sollte er laut Bezeichnung ja 1800g, wäre nach deiner Waage dann 1850, und das ist auch die Streuung, die DT mindestens i.d.R. nach oben hat. Der E2000 wiegt jedenfalls mit nichten gerade mal 2000Gramm


----------



## Sub-Zero (2. Mai 2012)

Hm, dann mus ich meinen M1800 doch auch mal zerlegen und wiegen.
Hab eher den verdacht das er deutlich mehr als 1850g wiegt. 1850g wär noch vetretbar. 
Was mich eher ärgert, das die nur eine Maulweite von 19 bzw. 19,5mm haben. Wenn man den Leuten hier so glaubt reicht das gerade mal für einen 2,25er Reifen.

Ansonsten mein 2011er 9.0 (17,5 virtuell) hat im Laden 12,7kg gewogen (natürlich ohne Pedale)
+ 85g Unterrohrschutz 
Reifen werd ich mal die MK2 2.4 (RS/Prot.) probieren. Spart dann 250g rotierende Massen. Der 2.2 wär mir aber viel zu schmal.


----------



## Igetyou (2. Mai 2012)

Maximale Reifenbreite 2,4" .Steht auch auf der Felge.


----------



## Vincy (2. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Hatte zuvor einen Mavic Crossline im Einsatz, seit 2 Wochen fahre ich eine DT Swiss E2000 mit Schnellspannachse am HR, da ist meines Wissens nichts zu machen...


 
Das HR beim E2000 kann man für andere Standards (zB X-12) umrüsten. Brauchst dafür nur andere Endanschläge (für X-12).
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=12&xb9e93=b10431b06895ab4cff3edc890e801f15
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/EX-wheels/E-2200/E-2200-rear.aspx


----------



## COLKURTZ (3. Mai 2012)

Was vergessen: Der freundliche Remedy Fahrer, von dem ich den M1800 gekauft hatte, wollte irgendwas um die 1860g gewogen haben. 

Na denn. Auf jeden Fall spüre ich die mind. 300g weniger ggüber dem Duster auf jeden Fall (Beschleunigung). Jetzt schau ich mal, ob der auch stabil genug ist. Nach der heutigen Spasstour im felsigen Gelände, sowie ein bisserl rumspringen in unserem Kurgebiet  auf geplastertem Untergrund mit 3 bis 6 Treppenstufen Höhenunterschied (*Spass muss sein*...und ist erlaubt, wenn gerade kein Fußgänger vorbeikommt* ernstgemeinte Rücksichtnahme...*) hat der Satz einen leichten Seitenschlag an beiden Felgen weg. Tja, der M1800 hat tatsächlich nur eine gerige Maulweite, außen gemessen ca. 26-27mm. Aber 2,4er Reifen gehen da auf jeden Fall.

Der XK läuft gut. Im steilen Bergauf kann ich mit dem Mehr an Durchrutschen, insb. im Wiegetritt, noch gut leben. Bergab und gerade im nasseren Geläuf muss ich aber schon Speed rausnehmen, weil er mir sonst zu diffus durch die Kurven geht. Da ging, rein vom Sicherheitsgefühl her, mit dem XR4 deutlich mehr - so ehrlich muss ich sein. 'Ist halt alles ein Kompromiss. Ggf. versuche ich auch noch die MK 2,4 in RaceSport. An eine Rubber Queen in 2,2 hatte ich auch schon gedacht - die baut auch schon so breit wie ein XK in 2,4.

Ansonsten bin ich sowas von zufrieden mit dem Remedy - das gibt's gar nicht; bin richtig verliebt! Da habe ich DAS RAD für mich gefunden. Man, bin ich vorher viele andere Probe gefahren, auch in der 120er Klasse. 

_(Ghost AMR und AMR Plus, BG Threesome diverse [Wippen ging mal gar nicht], Simplon Dozer, Kibo (letzteres gefiel mir ganz gut!), Cube AMS diverse, und insbesondere das Cube Stereo - was mir komischer Weise sogar sehr zusagte vom Fahren her - aber dann doch gg. das Remedy nicht ganz anstinken konnte [Stereo= LfdNr. 2], und natürlich - Koblenz liegt bei mir um die Ecke - Canyon Nerve XC und AM - GRÖSSTE Entäuschung vom Fahrgefühl überhaupt, das ging mal gar nicht, und die Testergebnisse bei den großen MTB Zeitschriften, ähem,  scheinen wirklich gekauft zu sein.....)_

DRCV: Schwöre ich mittlerweile drauf. Gabel tiptop. Dämpfer auch - solange es nicht allzu hart zugeht. Ja, bei grobem Geläuf ist der RP2 schnell an seiner Grenze, das ist wahr. Da ich aber das Remedy nicht als ehemalige 160er Enduro sehe, sondern als erstklassiges AM, mit dem ich auch viel XC-mäßig komfortabel unterwegs bin, kann ich (noch?) damit leben. Schaumermal, wenn wir im Spätsommer einige Parcs hinter uns haben werden....

LG, Christian

P.S. Kleiner Zwischenstopp an meinem Waldheim zu Hause - wusste gar nicht, was ich mehr anschauen sollte - das Weizen oder mein Remedy.... :


----------



## Giovanni1 (3. Mai 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das HR beim E2000 kann man für andere Standards (zB X-12) umrüsten. Brauchst dafür nur andere Endanschläge (für X-12).
> http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=12&xb9e93=b10431b06895ab4cff3edc890e801f15
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/EX-wheels/E-2200/E-2200-rear.aspx


 
Oh, das klingt ja vielversprechend, ich habe das nirgends gefunden...
Hast Du mir jetzt noch einen Link wie ich die Ausfallenden des Remedy umbauen kann? Das wäre ja echt klasse, wenn ich auf X-12 umrüsten könnte...
MFG und Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (3. Mai 2012)

Giovanni,
hier schon einmal ein paar Bilder, die vielleicht hilfreich sein könnten:


----------



## Giovanni1 (3. Mai 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das HR beim E2000 kann man für andere Standards (zB X-12) umrüsten. Brauchst dafür nur andere Endanschläge (für X-12).
> http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=12&xb9e93=b10431b06895ab4cff3edc890e801f15
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/EX-wheels/E-2200/E-2200-rear.aspx


 
So, danke nochmal, hab mich jetzt mal eingelesen.
Blöderweise komme ich bei DT Swiss nirgendwo hin, wo ich das X-12 Umrüstkit direkt bestellen kann bzw. eine eindeutige Liefer- oder Händleradresse finden kann. Gleiches gilt jetzt für den Umbau des Remedy Hinterbaus.
natürlich suche ich selbst noch weiter, bin aber über jede Unterstützung dankbar, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere diese diversen Teile fürs Remedy schon bestellt und kann mir eine Adresse nennen!
Vielen Dank schon mal! Super, daß Ihr mich da so unterstützt!
MFGF


----------



## Maze77 (3. Mai 2012)

Die Teile für den Remedyumbau musst über nen Trek Händler besorgen.

edit sagt:
w301805 ABP Convert Pivot Bolt drive side (Schaltauge für x-12)
w301804 ABP Conver Pivot Bolt non-drive side (gegenstück)
w310123 Skewer, Maxle Fr 12x192mm (Steckachse)
w301803 Nut, ABP Convert Pivot (Mutter für Schaltauge, auf der andren seite brauchst die nicht, da kannst die von dem jetztigen aufbau verwenden)

Das sind die Bestellnummern aus dem Dexter Katalog für Trek Händler. Hab mir die mal selber rausgesucht gehabt, also ohne Gewähr 

Gruß
Maze

PPS: War für nen 2011er Remedy, gilt aber gleichfalls für nen 2012er


----------



## bansaiman (3. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> So, danke nochmal, hab mich jetzt mal eingelesen.
> Blöderweise komme ich bei DT Swiss nirgendwo hin, wo ich das X-12 Umrüstkit direkt bestellen kann bzw. eine eindeutige Liefer- oder Händleradresse finden kann. Gleiches gilt jetzt für den Umbau des Remedy Hinterbaus.
> natürlich suche ich selbst noch weiter, bin aber über jede Unterstützung dankbar, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere diese diversen Teile fürs Remedy schon bestellt und kann mir eine Adresse nennen!
> Vielen Dank schon mal! Super, daß Ihr mich da so unterstützt!
> MFGF






Was suchst du denn bei DT Swiss?

Das Rad verwendet eine Rock Shox Maxle Achse, da würde ich ja eher bei denen gucken.

*Aber die anderen haben recht, du musst über Trek bestellen, da das wegen des speziellen ABP Hinterbaus ja breiter ausfällt.*

Ruf bei Trek Essen oder Fun-Corner an. Da habe ich mein Kit bestellt, kannst evtl. auch noch etwas am Preis feilschen.

Du musst das Schaltauge abmontieren und auf der anderen Seite das Inlay einfach rausdrück oder mit dem Gummihammer o.Ä. nachhelfen und das ganze umgekehrt mit den neuen X12 Teilen ;-)


----------



## Giovanni1 (3. Mai 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Was suchst du denn bei DT Swiss?
> 
> Das Rad verwendet eine Rock Shox Maxle Achse, da würde ich ja eher bei denen gucken.
> 
> ...


 
Ich muss doch mein Hinterrad ebenfalls auf den Achsstandard X-12 umrüsten - das kit habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch gefunden / bestellt.
Danke für den Tip mit Fun Corner - denen werde ich schreiben
MFG


----------



## Incredible (3. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Ich muss doch mein Hinterrad ebenfalls auf den Achsstandard X-12 umrüsten - das kit habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch gefunden / bestellt.
> Danke für den Tip mit Fun Corner - denen werde ich schreiben
> MFG



Hey Giovanni,

freut mich, dass es doch geht. Wirst sehen, ist echt besser!

LG


----------



## HerrRossi (3. Mai 2012)

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/remedy_9_e

Weiss jemand wo die Geometrie-Daten hin sind, die immer unter "Passform" aufgeführt waren?


----------



## Giovanni1 (3. Mai 2012)

Incredible schrieb:


> Hey Giovanni,
> 
> freut mich, dass es doch geht. Wirst sehen, ist echt besser!
> 
> LG


 
Ja, noch bin ich guter Dinge... mal schauen, ob die Lieferanten das Zeug innerhalb 2 Wochen herbekommen, bevor's nach Finale geht... 
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten, wie sich das Bike nach dem Umbau verhält, weil nach wie vor bn ich ein 100% Remedy-Fan.
MFG


----------



## Sub-Zero (3. Mai 2012)

Scheinen weg zu sein, aber geh einfach auf die US Seite (über Sprachauswahl). Dort sind die Geo-Daten noch zu finden


----------



## HerrRossi (3. Mai 2012)

Danke.

Habe sie mittlerweile auch auf der Schweizer Seite gefunden (www.trekbikes.com/ch/de/bikes/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/remedy_9_e)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (3. Mai 2012)

So, guten Abend!
Bei FunCorner habe ich das Umrüstkit für 89 EUR zzgl. Versand angeboten bekommen. Im ersten Moment hats mich echt auf den Ar*** gesetzt, aber irgendwas in der Größenordnung wird es vermutlich überall kosten. Lieferzeit 5 Tage, ist ja wenigstens etwas.
Werde ich dann vermutlich bestellen.
Zzgl. den 39 EUR für die (ehrlichgesagt ebenso windigen) Aussenstöpsel zur Umrüstung des Laufrads auf X12 bin ich dann runde 140 EUR los. Naja, wenns wirklich was bringt, ist das allemal die günstigere und vor allem vom Aufwand her weentlich einfachere Lösung, als mich für einen anderen rahmen zu entscheiden und das komplette Bike umzubauen...
Gruß und danke Euch ffür die rege Teinahme!
MFG


----------



## bansaiman (4. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> So, guten Abend!
> Bei FunCorner habe ich das Umrüstkit für 89 EUR zzgl. Versand angeboten #
> 
> Zzgl. den 39 EUR für die (ehrlichgesagt ebenso windigen) Aussenstöpsel zur Umrüstung des Laufrads auf X12
> ...


----------



## ralphi911 (4. Mai 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Raffgieriges Schweizer Pack!!!!!!



Bitte etwas Zurückhaltung!


----------



## Terja (4. Mai 2012)

Hi,
wollte letztens mein Remy (2012, 9er )auf Tubeless mit original Felgen , Reifen und Trek Tubelessventil umrüsten aber irgendwas läuft da schief .
Laut verschiedener Anleitungen muss ich erst mal Reifen und Felge putzen und dann Aufpumpen auf ca. 3 bar bevor ich die Milch reinkippe,aber da happert es schon ,ich bekomm da gar nich soviel luft rein .Ich habs mit Kompressor und Spühlmittel versucht,aber die Luft entweicht überall .
Was tun ?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. Mai 2012)

... wie wäre es mit Schlauch auf 3bar? Dann entknittert sich der Mantel und hält nachher besser die Luft oder Schlauch?


----------



## Terja (4. Mai 2012)

Ich bin ja zuvor schon mit dem Schlauch und Reifen gefahren . 
Da knitterts Nix.


----------



## bansaiman (4. Mai 2012)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Bitte etwas Zurückhaltung!



Ah, du bist aus der Schwiz. . . neee, habe mich auch nicht auf alle Bewohner sondern speziell den DT SWISS Verein bezogen ;-) So sollte man es in dem Kontext aber auch verstanden haben 

Aber auf die bezogen bleibe ich dabei  40 !!!!


----------



## Giovanni1 (4. Mai 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ah, du bist aus der Schwiz. . . neee, habe mich auch nicht auf alle Bewohner sondern speziell den DT SWISS Verein bezogen ;-) So sollte man es in dem Kontext aber auch verstanden haben
> 
> Aber auf die bezogen bleibe ich dabei  40 !!!!


 
Also ich mag die Schweizer sehr gern, abeer dieser Preis für 2 läppische Metallhülsen ist wirklich eine Frechheit erster Klasse.
Dank eines freundlichen Forumsmitglieds bin ich bedeutend günstiger drangekommen 
MFG


----------



## aquarius-biker (4. Mai 2012)

So es ist geschafft, kleines Update meiner Trail-Fräse 
Neuer Laufradsatz (Hope / Flow Kombi) und die neue Kronolog-Sattelstütze, jetzt kann der Spass richtig losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (4. Mai 2012)

Schickes Teil! 
Kannst ja bei Gelegenheit mal posten, wie sich die Kronolog so in der Praxis verhält
MFG


----------



## motorsportfreak (4. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wenn es klappt, bekomme ich nächste Woche mein Remedy 9!! Freu.

Baue direkt meine Joplin 4R ein und vorne ne 203er Bremsscheibe, sonstige Kleinigkeiten Sigma BC2009, ... an und ab gehts auf tour!!


----------



## ralphi911 (4. Mai 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ah, du bist aus der Schwiz. . . neee, habe mich auch nicht auf alle Bewohner sondern speziell den DT SWISS Verein bezogen ;-) So sollte man es in dem Kontext aber auch verstanden haben
> 
> Aber auf die bezogen bleibe ich dabei  40 !!!!



Ok, damit kann ich leben!  Obwohl ich DT Swiss eine feine Sache finde.
Eigentlich ist DT ja nur so teuer, weil das Lohnniveau bei uns in der Schweiz so hoch ist. Unser Geld investieren wir dann in teure deutsche Autos.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. Mai 2012)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> ... Unser Geld investieren wir dann in teure deutsche Autos.



Die wiederum günstig aus DE importiert und nicht in der CH gekauft werden (ohne DE MWST, Plus Automobilsteuer und CH MWST). Nichts für ungut. Habe ich ja selber gemacht.


----------



## Butterfinger (5. Mai 2012)

Herrlich, is das R8 geworden.
THX für Input und Tipps.


----------



## swjo001 (5. Mai 2012)

Ohne mich jetzt durch über 250 Seiten zu kämpfen hier mal eine kurze Anfrage: Wenn man das ABP Lager bei einem Remedy 2010 auf 17mm Innendurchmesser tauschen würde, könnte man dann den Steckachsenumrüstkit auf 142X12 verbauen? Oder ist die einzige Möglichkeit sowohl Sitz- als auch Kettenstreben zu tauschen? 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (5. Mai 2012)

swjo001 schrieb:


> Ohne mich jetzt durch über 250 Seiten zu kämpfen hier mal eine kurze Anfrage: Wenn man das ABP Lager bei einem Remedy 2010 auf 17mm Innendurchmesser tauschen würde, könnte man dann den Steckachsenumrüstkit auf 142X12 verbauen? Oder ist die einzige Möglichkeit sowohl Sitz- als auch Kettenstreben zu tauschen?
> 
> Gruss




Jepp, die Streben tauschen. . . beim 2010er hast du keine Inlays, die du für den achswechsel austauschen könntest


----------



## jazz_58 (6. Mai 2012)

hab das X-12 Umrüstkit für mein 2011 R 8 bekommen. Ausser den bekannten Teilen waren noch zwei Unterlegscheiben mit der Bezeichnung W306006 dabei (???) Die sind doch für das Carbon Remedy gedacht, ooooder? 

Sollte man beim Einbau die Drehmomente beachten oder geht es auch "nach Gefühl"? 
Falls doch mit Drehmomentschlüssel dann welcher Adapter?


----------



## bansaiman (6. Mai 2012)

Hab´s mit kräftiger aber gefühlvoller Handarbeit gemacht,passt alles bisher!
Die SCheiben sind wohl für das Carbon R. Bau das ganze einfach so zusammen wie die originalteile ;-)


----------



## jazz_58 (6. Mai 2012)

ok, ich versuche es mit handarbeit.
und was soll ich mit den "Scheibchen" machen?


----------



## Julian0o (6. Mai 2012)

Weis einer wie breit der Lenker am aktuellen Remedy 9 ist? Auf jeden Fall breiter als beim 2011er oder?

Und hat einer mal die Einstellungen aus dem Fahrwerkskonfigurator getestet? Bei mir kommt mir die Gabel deutlich zu hart vor. 
Es sollen 100psi rein. Ich habe mit Montur ca. 88 kg. 

Was habt ihr so drin?


----------



## geländesportler (6. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sollen laut Konfigurator 90 psi rein, bin dann letztendlich bei 80 psi gelandet, allerdings bei der 2011 fox talas. Einfach mal austesten wie es sich am bestem anfühlt.


----------



## schwabi1 (6. Mai 2012)

Lenker is bei mir 720mm.

Fahrwerkskonfigurator passt bei mir auch nicht.
Deutlich zu hart. Dämpfer und Gabel.

SAG vom Dämpfer knapp über 30% (Wenns härter zur Sache geht knapp unter 30%), Federgabel stell ich nicht nach sag ein. Das passt einfach nie wirklich. Sitzen/Stehen und das (kleine) Losbrechmoment.
Letzendliche Einstellung mach ich auf dem Trail.


----------



## Julian0o (6. Mai 2012)

@schwabi: Hast du denn das 2012er Remedy 9?


----------



## schwabi1 (7. Mai 2012)

2012 Remedy 8.
Sollte aber diesbezüglich keinen Unterschied machen!


----------



## COLKURTZ (7. Mai 2012)

Abstimmung am Remedy 8 2012. Das Konfiguratorergebnis ist mir auch ein wenig zu hart, insb. fuer den Daempfer. Mit Ausruestung liege ich bei um die 87 kg und fahre:

90PSI vorne
180PSI hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demiano (7. Mai 2012)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Weis einer wie breit der Lenker am aktuellen Remedy 9 ist? Auf jeden Fall breiter als beim 2011er oder?
> 
> Und hat einer mal die Einstellungen aus dem Fahrwerkskonfigurator getestet? Bei mir kommt mir die Gabel deutlich zu hart vor.
> Es sollen 100psi rein. Ich habe mit Montur ca. 88 kg.
> ...



Fahre bei 85kg ~78psi im Park 5psi mehr.
Droppe allerdings nicht mehr als 1m.
Für mehr reicht die Fahrtechnik/Eiergröße noch nicht aus


----------



## amerryl (8. Mai 2012)

hat sich erledigt ;-)

Gruß
amerryl


----------



## COLKURTZ (8. Mai 2012)

Hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem 3-fach Umwerfer, Shimano SLX FD-M660 am Remedy 8 von 2012. Anstelle der originalen Shimano Kurbel mit 42-32-24 Abstufung habe ich jetzt eine mit 44-32-22 (KCNC) - d.h. großes Kettenblatt größer, und kleines Kettenblatt kleiner.

Meinen Schaltkäfig am Umwerfer bekomme ich nicht justiert. Wenn ich den Umwerfer auf das kleinste Kettenblatt einstelle (Umwerfer am Rahmen nach unten), so dass die Kette am Käfig nicht aufsetzt und freiläuft, dann reicht es nicht für das größte Kettenblatt vorne - der Außenkäfig stößt dann von Innen gegen das Kettenblatt beim Hochschalten. 
Andersherum das gleiche: Passt es auf dem großen Kettenblatt (Umwerfer nach oben geschoben), dann sitzt die Kette im Schaltkäfig auf beim kleinsten Kettenblatt.

Woran liegt es, was kann ich tun? Ist der Schaltkäfig des Umwerfers schlichtweg zu klein? Gibt es Austausch dafür, was kann empfohlen werden?


----------



## Houschter (8. Mai 2012)

Da du vermutlich die kleine Montagehilfe (Aufkleber am Käfig) nicht mehr hast musst du den Umwerfer zum große Blatt ausrichten.  Käfig parallel zum Blatt und ca. 2-3mm über den Zahnspitzen. Zug befestigen und Anschläge einstellen. Dann Kettenlänge ermitteln und die Kette aufziehen. Alles einstellen und gut iss. Die Kette sollte nur dann auf dem Käfig aufliegen wenn sie hinten über ein kleines Ritzel läuft. Sowas macht man in der Praxis aber nicht, da dann die Kette extrem schräg läuft.


----------



## COLKURTZ (8. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Hinweise. Halbwegs habe ich es jetzt hinbekommen. Einzig ein leichtes Aufliegen der Kette auf dem Käfig beim kleinen Kettenblatt stört noch - aber auch die Kettenhorizontale ändert sich ja im eingefederten Zustand / im Betrieb noch, und eingestellt wurde auf dem Montageständer. Ich wusste bislang nicht, dass ein Aufliegen bei kleinen Ritzel "normal" ist. 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich so ein einfacher Umwerfer so lange aufhält - das ist mir noch nie passiert. Mag' wirklich auch daran liegen, dass es sich tatsächlich um eine (breitere) 9-fach Kurbel handelt. Und damit wird auch die Geschmeidigkeit des Schaltens nicht ganz erreicht. Danke nochmal!


----------



## Giovanni1 (8. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend Remedy-Kollegen!
Wie ja der ein oder andere schon mitbekommen hat, kämpfe ich ja seit geraumer Zeit mit meinem Körper 
Im Klartext: 1,98m, 107kg, Schrittlänge 95cm...
Nun ja, kurzum: Ich sitze auf meinem Remedy (größte Rahmengröße) immer noch etwas gedrungen und habe noch immer nicht das Gefühl eines wirklich steifen Bikes unter mir und denke nun drüber nach, mir eine Rock Shox Toten 2-Step an den Hobel zu schrauben.
Was meint Ihr dazu? Meine Probleme mit mangelnder Steifigkeit der unendlich bisher ausprobierten Komponenten dürfte die Toten nun wirklich nicht haben. Und die Geometrie müsste doch auch noch im vernünftigen Rahmen bleiben, denke ich. Absenkung von 180 auf 135mm sollte auch für die meisten Situationen genügen (mit der aktuell verbauten Fox 36 brauche ich die Talas Funktion so gut wie nie...)
Was meint Ihr? Testen? 
Hat vielleicht schon jemand ne Totem am Remedy und kann was dazu berichten?
Gruß und Danke schon mal vorab!
MFG


----------



## Giovanni1 (8. Mai 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise. Halbwegs habe ich es jetzt hinbekommen. Einzig ein leichtes Aufliegen der Kette auf dem Käfig beim kleinen Kettenblatt stört noch - aber auch die Kettenhorizontale ändert sich ja im eingefederten Zustand / im Betrieb noch, und eingestellt wurde auf dem Montageständer. Ich wusste bislang nicht, dass ein Aufliegen bei kleinen Ritzel "normal" ist.
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich so ein einfacher Umwerfer so lange aufhält - das ist mir noch nie passiert. Mag' wirklich auch daran liegen, dass es sich tatsächlich um eine (breitere) 9-fach Kurbel handelt. Und damit wird auch die Geschmeidigkeit des Schaltens nicht ganz erreicht. Danke nochmal!


 
Hehe, diese Probleme hatte ich auch und dachte echt, ich dreh durch, als ich das Bike aufgbaut habe. Aber wer denkt schon dran, bei der Montage von Umwerfer und Kette das Bike einzufedern, so wie es im Fahrbetrieb durch das Gewicht des Fahrers ja normal ist? Keiner, ausser man hat genau eine solche Rahmenkonstruktion schon mal vorher aufgebaut...


----------



## COLKURTZ (8. Mai 2012)

Sodele, so schaut es also mit der KCNC XC2 Kurbel aus. Und: Wie vor zwei Seiten geschrieben, gewichtsmäßig bin ich jetzt bei 13,1 kg bei 19,5 Zoll.


----------



## bansaiman (9. Mai 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Hehe, diese Probleme hatte ich auch und dachte echt, ich dreh durch, als ich das Bike aufgbaut habe. Aber wer denkt schon dran, bei der Montage von Umwerfer und Kette das Bike einzufedern, so wie es im Fahrbetrieb durch das Gewicht des Fahrers ja normal ist? Keiner, ausser man hat genau eine solche Rahmenkonstruktion schon mal vorher aufgebaut...




Warte doch noch ein paar Tage bis die neuen Suntour Durolux Sf 12 kommt. Ist leichter als die Totem, steifer als eine Lyrik, Günstiger und absolut super Gabel, Absenkung hat´s auch, wenn du möchtest. Gibt es mit 160-120 und 180-140. Dazu HS und LS.

Die GAbeln waren schon in den Jahren davor, welche der Luftgabeln mti dem geringsten Losbrechmoment. Die Dämpfung wurde auch einiges verbessert. Also nur wenn du dauernd hochgeschwindigkeit DH fahren würdest, bräuchtest du ne "richtige" DH Dämpfung.


Dun wenn man dann meint etwas tunen zu müssen. es gibt hier im Forum einige Spezis, die das gut können. Aber die Gabel ist so auch schon gut. In den Tests sind es kosmetische Sachen, die bemängelt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (9. Mai 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Warte doch noch ein paar Tage bis die neuen Suntour Durolux Sf 12 kommt. Ist leichter als die Totem, steifer als eine Lyrik, Günstiger und absolut super Gabel, Absenkung hat´s auch, wenn du möchtest. Gibt es mit 160-120 und 180-140. Dazu HS und LS.
> 
> Die GAbeln waren schon in den Jahren davor, welche der Luftgabeln mti dem geringsten Losbrechmoment. Die Dämpfung wurde auch einiges verbessert. Also nur wenn du dauernd hochgeschwindigkeit DH fahren würdest, bräuchtest du ne "richtige" DH Dämpfung.
> 
> ...


 
Habe mich letztendlich für die neue Lyrik Dual Position entschieden.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Houschter (9. Mai 2012)

Fragt sich nur was eine neue Gabel an der beschriebenen Hinterbauproblematik ändern soll.


----------



## bansaiman (10. Mai 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur was eine neue Gabel an der beschriebenen Hinterbauproblematik ändern soll.




DRCV raus   Was vernünftiges rein


----------



## Fury (10. Mai 2012)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Hat jemand schon mal die anschraubbaren Zughalter (gibts 1-fach/2-fach/3-fach) z.B. unterm Oberrohr nachbestellt? Mein Händler behauptet, das ginge nicht. Falls jemand weiß wer/wie/wo man die bestellen kann oder ein paar rumliegen hat, bitte PN, danke.


----------



## Julian0o (12. Mai 2012)

Mein Remedy!


----------



## markus1239 (12. Mai 2012)

Hey,

hätte da auch mal ne Frage,

hab jetzt für mein Remedy ne neue (gebrauchte) Gabel gekauft mit 1/1/8 Steuerrohr

da müsste dann der Steuersatz hier passen oder? 

40.ZS56 Conversion Bottom

bin mir leider nicht sicher wegen den ganzen innenmaßen etc. und find leider nirgends die genauen Daten.

Würd mich über ne Antwort freuen

mfg Markus

P.S weis jmd zufällig wos die ganzen Geodaten gibt? Find die leider nirgends mehr :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (13. Mai 2012)

Falls jemand E- teile für ds Remedy sucht:

http://www.bike-alm.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=remedy&x=0&y=0

z.B. Schaltauge Remedy 11: 12,90 

Gruß
amerryl


----------



## Billybob (13. Mai 2012)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Mein Remedy!



das ist doch n 2011er und kein '12er...


----------



## Julian0o (13. Mai 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> das ist doch n 2011er und kein '12er...



Richtig. Hab auch nix von 2012er gesagt oder?


----------



## Billybob (13. Mai 2012)

in deinem Profil...



Julian0o schrieb:


> Bike: 2011 Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 *2012 Trek Remedy 9.0*



oder bedeutet das, in welchem jahr du welches bike gefähren bist?


----------



## Mayel13 (13. Mai 2012)

amerryl schrieb:


> Falls jemand E- teile für ds Remedy sucht:
> 
> http://www.bike-alm.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=remedy&x=0&y=0
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Link  Brauche zwar gerade kein Teil, aber die Quelle speichere ich mir


----------



## superlight84 (15. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute

Ich habe einen Remedy 9.9 2010 natürlich getuned. Mein gewicht ist cca 61kg und ich habe auch das gefühl das sich der Hinterbau komisch anfühlt... Wie eine Schlange ist der Hinterbau... Ich habe es auch auf steifigkeit überprüft, ohne Hinterrad und es war steif... Ich bin irgendwie ratlos 
 Hier die Bilder... wie ich es auf Steifigkeit überprüft habe...


----------



## Arthur27 (15. Mai 2012)

Luftdruck im Reifen ?
Speichenspannung ok ?
Spiel in / an der Nabe ?


----------



## Billybob (15. Mai 2012)

Geiles teil...
Ich hab letztens nur durch zufall bemerkt, dass sich die obere dämpferaufnahme gelöst hat.
Aber ich denke die lager etc hast du schon kontrolliert oder...


----------



## ToniTaste (15. Mai 2012)

superlight84 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich habe einen Remedy 9.9 2010 natürlich getuned. Mein gewicht ist cca 61kg und ich habe auch das gefühl das sich der Hinterbau komisch anfühlt... Wie eine Schlange ist der Hinterbau... Ich habe es auch auf steifigkeit überprüft, ohne Hinterrad und es war steif... Ich bin irgendwie ratlos
> Hier die Bilder... wie ich es auf Steifigkeit überprüft habe...



Wenn alle Schrauben am Hinterbau richtig angezogen sind, hört sich das für mich auch eher nach dem Laufrad an. Kannst Du mal Testweise ein anderes von ´nem Kollegen einbauen?

Habe selbst ein 2010´er R8 (noch) mit den Originallaufrädern. Die Achse in der Nabe hat sich schon zweimal gelockert und immer dachte ich zuerst es stimmt was am Hinterbau nicht. Die Achse hatte nur minimales Spiel, was aber dazu führte, dass sich der Hinterbau sehr schwammig angefühlt hat. Achse/Nabe wieder fest > alles wieder okay.


----------



## Julian0o (15. Mai 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> in deinem Profil...
> 
> oder bedeutet das, in welchem jahr du welches bike gefähren bist?



Ja genau so ists gemeint. Sollte ich mal anders hinschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superlight84 (15. Mai 2012)

Mein Bruder hat auch SLR Laufräder ich werde es Heute noch ausprobieren... Bin gespannt ob sich was ändert.


----------



## speedos (15. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand die tatsächliche Einbaulänge des Fox Dämpfers bei einem 2008/2009er Remedy schon mal gemessen?
Hab leider keinen so großen Messschieber zur Hand. Wenn ich mit den Bolzen in den Buchsen messe, komm ich auf "ca." 203 mm. Aber halt nur mit dem Zollstock gemessen...
Möchte mir einen Monarch Plus Dämpfer zulegen, aber der wird mit 200 mm Einbaulänge angegeben. Gemessene Einbaulängen von anderen Dämpfern, die man im Remedy verbauen kann, würden mir als Anhaltspunkt auch schon helfen.

Grüße
Speedos


----------



## honesaint (15. Mai 2012)

Ja sind 203mm. ein Dämpfer mit 200mm Länge sollte es aber auch ohne Probleme tun. Jedenfalls kann ich keine Probleme feststellen bei mir.


----------



## tgmeiner (16. Mai 2012)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Habe heute mit F. Corner telefoniert. Remedy 9 2012 ist für dieses Jahr ausverkauft... . Das nächste 9er gibt es ab dem 2013 Modell. Kann das sein? Hoffentlich bekomme ich meines noch - wurde bereits letztes Jahr bestellt.



Ich kann die Lieferschwierigkeiten von Bonsai6219 nur bestätigen. Hatte Mitte Dezember 2011 für meine Frau ein Remedy 9 in 15,5" Rahmengröße bestellt. Der erste Liefertermin, der mir genannt wurde, war Anfang April. Dann hieß es Mitte Mai, und Ende Januar kam dann der Anruf vom Händler, dass die Jahresproduktion ausverkauft sei. Ein Anruf meinerseits bei TREK in der Schweiz hat dies bestätigt. Mein Händler hat dann (über welche Wege auch immer) noch was bewegen können, so dass wir nun vor 2 Wochen endlich das heiß ersehnte Remedy 9 abholen konnten. Unter dem Strich verstehe ich aber die Produktionplanung von TREK nicht. Ich habe mit ca. 30 TREK-Händlern im Großraum Stuttgart telefoniert und alle waren ziemlich angesäuert, weil viele (potentielle) Kunden ein Remedy kaufen wollen (sicherlich auch aufgrund der guten Testberichte), aber nichts mehr lieferbar ist. Und den Kunden auf das nächste Modelljahr vertrösten ist auch keine Lösung, zumal meistens erst zur Eurobike feststeht, welcher finale Komponentenmix am Bike dran ist. Und die Händler müssen ihre Stückzahlen bereits im Juni ordern...


----------



## motorsportfreak (16. Mai 2012)

Ich hab noch eins zum guten Tarif bekommen.....

Der Händler machst...

deshalb hab ich jetzt auch einen neuen....


----------



## HerrRossi (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir ein Produkt zur Grundwäsche meines Remedy 9 2012 empfehlen? Bei einigen "Bikeshampoos" steht im Kleingedruckten, dass es bei matten Rahmen zu Verfärbungen kommen kann. Wie ist eure Erfahrung?

Danke


----------



## Deleted 225240 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich benutze normales, biologisch abbaubares Waschmittel (könnte man auch zum duschen brauchen ) bisher hab ich keine Farbänderung feststellen können.

Du solltest Autoshampoos mit Abperleffekt oder Politur vermeiden...


----------



## geländesportler (18. Mai 2012)

Nehm des mit dem grünen frisch drauf, danach alles trocken reibe und silikon druf. Aber nur wenn es wenn nötig ist. Sonst gabel und dämpfer ölen und antrieb warten.


----------



## bansaiman (19. Mai 2012)

tgmeiner schrieb:


> Ich kann die Lieferschwierigkeiten von Bonsai6219 nur bestätigen. Hatte Mitte Dezember 2011 für meine Frau ein Remedy 9 in 15,5" Rahmengröße bestellt. Der erste Liefertermin, der mir genannt wurde, war Anfang April. Dann hieß es Mitte Mai, und Ende Januar kam dann der Anruf vom Händler, dass die Jahresproduktion ausverkauft sei. Ein Anruf meinerseits bei TREK in der Schweiz hat dies bestätigt. Mein Händler hat dann (über welche Wege auch immer) noch was bewegen können, so dass wir nun vor 2 Wochen endlich das heiß ersehnte Remedy 9 abholen konnten. Unter dem Strich verstehe ich aber die Produktionplanung von TREK nicht. Ich habe mit ca. 30 TREK-Händlern im Großraum Stuttgart telefoniert und alle waren ziemlich angesäuert, weil viele (potentielle) Kunden ein Remedy kaufen wollen (sicherlich auch aufgrund der guten Testberichte), aber nichts mehr lieferbar ist. Und den Kunden auf das nächste Modelljahr vertrösten ist auch keine Lösung, zumal meistens erst zur Eurobike feststeht, welcher finale Komponentenmix am Bike dran ist. Und die Händler müssen ihre Stückzahlen bereits im Juni ordern...


 

Warum unbedingt das Remedy 9?
Das bekommst mit etwas HAndeln für 3200, das Remedy 7 kostet 2400, mit HAndeln vielleicht 2200.
Da die TEile, wie GAbel, Bremsen und Kurbel verkaufen und selbst die SChaltgruppe ergänzen. Da kommst  im Endeffekt besser weg -wenn du selber etwas schrauben kannst- und hast es gleich individueller.
Ich würde nämlich aus Überzeugung und Erfahrung eben auch beim 9er auf die Fox Gabel getrost verzichten, Lenker ist zu schmal, Vorbau zu lang, Stütze muss eh ne Reverb rein, LRS wechseln.

Das einzige, was beim 9er stimmt, ist die XT Gruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (19. Mai 2012)

An die Waschwilligen... habt ihr euch schon mal überlegt warum Waschmittel eigentlich so schön  sauber macht? Da sind nämlich so tolle Sachen wie Tenside und Fettloeser drin. Nicht unbedingt gut für Lager etc. Dichtungen hin oder her. Irgendwann ist das Fett ausgewaschen und dann flutscht es nimmer. Schon mal versucht die Lager in den Gelenken oder in den Naben nachzufetten? Eben geht nicht, weil gedichtet.


----------



## HerrRossi (19. Mai 2012)

Markpa schrieb:


> An die Waschwilligen... habt ihr euch schon mal überlegt warum Waschmittel eigentlich so schön  sauber macht? Da sind nämlich so tolle Sachen wie Tenside und Fettloeser drin. Nicht unbedingt gut für Lager etc. Dichtungen hin oder her. Irgendwann ist das Fett ausgewaschen und dann flutscht es nimmer. Schon mal versucht die Lager in den Gelenken oder in den Naben nachzufetten? Eben geht nicht, weil gedichtet.



ok...und wie gehst du vor? Nur Wasser? Nicht waschen? Trocken abbürsten?


----------



## Markpa (19. Mai 2012)

Drahtbürste 

Im Ernst... Wasser und Schwamm und was ich damit nicht wegbekomme bleibt dran als Beweis dafür das ich meine Bikes auch nutze.


----------



## schwabi1 (19. Mai 2012)

Ein feuchtes Tuch tuts doch vollkommen.
Wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen ein Waschmittel zu benutzen!


----------



## bansaiman (19. Mai 2012)

Mal eine spezielle Frage wegen des oberen Lagers an der Dämpferaufnahme:

Ich mächte ein LAger verbauen mit dem Lochmaß, so dass ich eine M6 Schraube anstatt der m10 verwenden kann, sprich 6mm Lochdruchmesser.
Was für ein Lager benötige ich da?

Wäre über eine Antwort sehr dankbar, möchte nämlich offsetbuchsen verwenden.


----------



## krysheri (23. Mai 2012)

Habe auch ne Frage zum Dämpfer.
Wie krieg ich die Dämpferbuchsen ausgebaut? Dachte die Dinger fallen von selbst raus, da Gleitlager. Kriechöl hat auch nicht geholfen. Wie macht ihr das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw01 (23. Mai 2012)

einfach mal anziehen. beherzter....!


----------



## superlight84 (23. Mai 2012)

Die Buchsen sind eingepresst die bekommst du nicht raus...


----------



## Smithy (23. Mai 2012)

Genau, einmal eingepresst heißt ein neuer Dämpfer muss her!  

Wenn es schwer geht, spann die Buchsen in einen Schraubstock und hebel sie durch Drehbewegung des Dämpfers und leichtes Ziehen nach außen langsam heraus. Sie sind zweiteilig, daher das Procedere je Seite.

Anschließend solltest Du Dir etwas Gutes tun und Dir hier neue Buchsen bestellen, dann passiert Dir so etwas nie wieder und es funktioniert auch noch besser: "www.huber-bushings.com"

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## krysheri (23. Mai 2012)

Alles klar Jungs. Sind raus. Schraubstock hat sein Dienst erwiesen. 



Smithy schrieb:


> ...
> Anschließend solltest Du Dir etwas Gutes tun und Dir hier neue Buchsen  bestellen, dann passiert Dir so etwas nie wieder und es funktioniert  auch noch besser: "www.huber-bushings.com"


Danke.


----------



## BePe (24. Mai 2012)

hi
ich würde mir auch gerne nen satz gleitlager bestellen.
kann mir jemand sagen welche genau ich brauche?
hab gerade keine lust den dämpfer auszubauen?
also danke dann!


----------



## krysheri (24. Mai 2012)

BePe schrieb:


> hi
> ich würde mir auch gerne nen satz gleitlager bestellen.
> kann mir jemand sagen welche genau ich brauche?
> hab gerade keine lust den dämpfer auszubauen?
> also danke dann!


Bitte. Außendurchmesser 18mm von Huber ist aber auch ok 

Achso und noch ne Anmerkung:
ich schätze Trek hat die Buchsen nicht 100% drehen lassen, da als  ich die Buchsen wieder in das original Gleitlager des FOX Float RP2  eingesetzt habe, auf der einen Seite einer Buchse ein kleiner Spalt zu  sehen war. Kann man auf dem Bild jetzt schlecht sehen.

Ich glaube das mit der 13mm Raum (und nicht wie in der tech. Zeichnung 13,4mm) fürs Auge ist dann der exate Maß. 
Hauptsache die Breite der beiden Buchsen ist 40mm, damit später kein Spiel zwischen den Dämpferrahmenaufnahme sich ergibt.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auf eine Antwort zu meiner Lagerfrage freuen


----------



## amerryl (27. Mai 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Würde mich auf eine Antwort zu meiner Lagerfrage freuen



Nach kurzer Recherche, würde ich mal sagen gibt es nicht.
Du bräuchtest 6x22x6.
Sieht nicht so gut aus mit 6mm, du könntest aber auch ein Lager
mit 10mm adaptieren.

http://www.kugellagershopberlin.de/...id=68&page=1&limit=20&t=innendurchmesser-6-mm
http://www.ekugellager.de/innendurchmesser.php
http://www.ekugellager.de/advanced_...ne+c3&osCsid=5db3ec227ac2854c73c044e750639ae5


Du bräuchtest 6x22x6.
Sieht nicht so gut aus mit 6mm, du könntest aber auch ein Lager
mit 10mm adaptieren.


----------



## bansaiman (27. Mai 2012)

amerryl schrieb:


> Nach kurzer Recherche, würde ich mal sagen gibt es nicht.
> Du bräuchtest 6x22x6.
> Sieht nicht so gut aus mit 6mm, du könntest aber auch ein Lager
> mit 10mm adaptieren.
> ...




Danke! An einen Adapter hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht, obwohl eigentlcih logisch ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (27. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich auch diese Trägheit auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt festgestellt?

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich beim Anstieg auf dem kleinen KB ein sehr "schwammiges" Gefühl habe. Sprich, wenn man tritt geht geühflt kaum etwas in Vortrieb über, man hat das Gefühl irgendwie im Wasser zu rudern. Auch mit PRopedal und davon abgesehen scheint der Dämpfer ohnehin nicht ein zu sacken oder gar zu wippen.
BIn beim Kollegen auf das Wiplash von FUSION gestiegen (180mm Freerider) und da kam auch im kleinsten Gang die Energie deutlich als Vortrieb rüber; sprich das hat besser angezogen als das Remedy :-(

Schon jemand Ähnliches erlebt? Evtl. Tip dagegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni b. (28. Mai 2012)

Das hatte ich auch. Das Remedy scheint wegen dem recht hoch sitzendem Hauptlager, kein Freund von  22er Kettenblättern zu sein. Hab meine Kurbel nun von 22/36 auf 26/36 umgebaut, nun gehts ganz gut. Die 28/42 die anfangs drauf war hat sehr gut funktioniert, da war so gut wie kein Kettenzug feststellbar.


----------



## bansaiman (28. Mai 2012)

Also es geht ganz gut heißt, jetzt bist du zufrieden?
Habe nämlich schon fast überlegt, den Rahmen zu wechseln, weil mir das zu sehr eine Demütigung gegenüber meinem Kollegen mit dem Freerider war, und ich habe bergauf echt geflucht. HAtte das GEfühl Wassergymnastik zu machen ;-)


----------



## benni b. (28. Mai 2012)

Jo jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Mit 22er wars aber auch wirklich nicht fahrbar, da haste echt das Gefühl dir zieht einer an der Kettenstrebe.
Probiers aus. 26er kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## bansaiman (28. Mai 2012)

benni b. schrieb:


> Jo jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Mit 22er wars aber auch wirklich nicht fahrbar, da haste echt das Gefühl dir zieht einer an der Kettenstrebe.
> Probiers aus. 26er kostet ja nicht die Welt.





MAch ich


----------



## michi3 (29. Mai 2012)

Könnte einen Remedy8 Rahmen aus 2011 bekommen und hätte zwei Fragen an die Remedy Spezialisten hier:

1. Hat der 2011er AluRemedy rahmen schon 142mm Steckachse?
2. Welchen Steuersatz verbaut man am besten, brauch ja einen integrierten wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.

Danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## Houschter (29. Mai 2012)

zu 1.: jein, Steckachse ja, aber erst ab R9 werkseitig. Es gibt aber einen Umrüstkit.
zu 2.: du benötigst ZS44/28,6 - ZS56/40 für eine Gabel mit tapered Steuerrohr (z.B. Acros AISXE-22)


----------



## michi3 (29. Mai 2012)

Super, danke für deine schnelle Hilfe


----------



## sirmike (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 

Bin seit Samstag Besitzer eines R8 2012. 
Habe extrem Freude daran und schon ein paar Fragen.
1. Das Remedy war ja anscheinend früher mehr Enduro und mitlerweile eher ein AM. 
Was hat sich denn alles geändert? nur die Anbauteile oder auch der Rahmen?
2. Ist der Rahmen des R9 Baugleich wie der des R8?
3. Lässt sich das R8 2012 problemlos die Downhilltraills runterhobeln oder ist Vorsicht geboten bei der Rahmen- Hinterbaustabilität? 
Werde das Bike ev. noch etwas in Richtung Enduro umbauen wenn Bedarf entsteht.
War für mich halt das beste Angebot zwischen Up- und Downhillfähigkeit.


----------



## eLw00d (29. Mai 2012)

Schaut gut aus!
(Bis auf den viel zu langen Vorbau)



sirmike schrieb:


> 1. Das Remedy war ja anscheinend früher mehr Enduro und mitlerweile eher ein AM.
> Was hat sich denn alles geändert? nur die Anbauteile oder auch der Rahmen?



Mein 2008er hat 158mm Federweg am Heck und die Fox 36 vorne hat 160mm.
Die Geometrie ist etwas anders und das Remedy hatte damals bikepar-Zulassung.



sirmike schrieb:


> 2. Ist der Rahmen des R9 Baugleich wie der des R8?



Soweit ich weiß unterschieden sich die beiden nur durch die Anbauteile.



sirmike schrieb:


> 3. Lässt sich das R8 2012 problemlos die Downhilltraills runterhobeln oder ist Vorsicht geboten bei der Rahmen- Hinterbaustabilität?



Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei den üblichen Belastungen auf Downhillstrecken bei flotterer Gangart irgendwelche Probleme gibt.
Vorher dürften die Laufräder schlapp machen.


Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Remedy 9 Fahrer,

hab diese Frage auch schon im Fox/Toxo- thread gestellt, leider bisher keine Antwort...

würde gerne wissen, wer Dichtheitsprobleme mit dem aktuelen Float RP3 DRCV hat und ob diese endgültig gelöst worden sind.

Habe bei meinem neuen auch das Gefühl, täglich nachpumpen zu müssen...

Muss halt wegen meines aktuelle Gewichtes ca 280 PSI reinpumpen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke im Voraus für Eure Postings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ein sich trotzdem freuender Remedy 9 2012 Besitzer!!


----------



## sirmike (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Elwood, 

Danke für die Blumen 
Vorbau war nur kurz vom Händler montiert worden und ist mitlerweile wieder 
der Originale. 
Das heisst es liesse sich relativ problemlos richtung Enduro umbauen. Die Zulassung ist mir soweit egal. 
Dass beruhigt mich dass das Remedy auch im 2012 immer noch gut belastbar sein soll 

Grüsse Mike


----------



## Bonsai6219 (29. Mai 2012)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy 9 Fahrer,
> 
> hab diese Frage auch schon im Fox/Toxo- thread gestellt, leider bisher keine Antwort...
> 
> ...


 



Hallo, mein Dämpfer hat auch von Anfang an Luft verloren. Nach ein paar Tagen hat mein Händler den kompletten Dichtungssatz gewechselt und jetzt passt alles. 

Grüße


----------



## krysheri (31. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand wo ich die Dämpferaufnahmeschraube  M10X1X20 für den Remi online bekomme? Mein Händler meinte nämlich er könnte die in 6-8 Wochen erst beziehen 





Online habe ich bisher nur die vom FUEL EX gefunden. Dürfte ja gleich sein, nur ist die Gold.

EDIT: *Gefunden*


----------



## schwabi1 (31. Mai 2012)

Hab heute beim Bremsen (und auch leicht beim Eintauchen der Gabel) lautes knacken und knarzen im Bereich Gabelkrone/Steuersatz gehört.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## crasher1973 (31. Mai 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Hab heute beim Bremsen (und auch leicht beim Eintauchen der Gabel) lautes knacken und knarzen im Bereich Gabelkrone/Steuersatz gehört.



Bei mir waren es die Lagerschalen. Mein Händler meinte es würde reiche wenn man diese ausbaut und wieder unter Zuhilfenahme von etwas Fett wieder richtig einpresst. Trek soll machmal sehr sparsam mit Fett umgehen. Da mein unteres Lager sowieso nicht mehr das beste war habe ich aber dann den gesamten Steuersatz durch einen schicken von Chris King tauschen lassen.

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac2806 (1. Juni 2012)

Wei weit lässt sich bei euren Remedys die Sattelstütze versenken?
Bei meinem 2008er in L sind es nur knappe 28cm wodurch die 400er Stütze noch 12cm raussteht. 
Kann man da was machen, denn rein optisch wenn ich von oben rein schau spricht nichts dagegen. Die Stützt steht auch nicht an wie bei einem Anschlag, sondern geht dann relativ rasch immer schwerer rein, als würde ich das Rohr konisch verjüngen. Ich könnte sie noch ca 1cm weiter rein pressen, aber dann geht sie sehr schwer raus.


----------



## bansaiman (1. Juni 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Wei weit lässt sich bei euren Remedys die Sattelstütze versenken?
> Bei meinem 2008er in L sind es nur knappe 28cm wodurch die 400er Stütze noch 12cm raussteht.
> Kann man da was machen, denn rein optisch wenn ich von oben rein schau spricht nichts dagegen. Die Stützt steht auch nicht an wie bei einem Anschlag, sondern geht dann relativ rasch immer schwerer rein, als würde ich das Rohr konisch verjüngen. Ich könnte sie noch ca 1cm weiter rein pressen, aber dann geht sie sehr schwer raus.



JO, dann haust du wahrscheinlich dein Sitzrohr kaputt  GUt fetten udn gucken, ob es OHNE GEWALT noch etwas weiter geht.
Das Remedy ist leider eines der Räder, dass eben die Sattelstütze nciht komplett versenken lässt.
Da hilft dann nur Kürzen oder Teleskopstütze


----------



## krysheri (1. Juni 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> JO, dann haust du wahrscheinlich dein Sitzrohr kaputt  GUt fetten udn gucken, ob es OHNE GEWALT noch etwas weiter geht.
> Das Remedy ist leider eines der Räder, dass eben die Sattelstütze nciht komplett versenken lässt.
> Da hilft dann nur Kürzen oder Teleskopstütze


Bei meinem XL ging die komplette orig. Stütze rein


----------



## JulH (2. Juni 2012)

Bei meinem remedy aus 2009 ist der Steuersatz, wegen einer gerissenenen Dichtung und einlaufendes Wasser hinüber. Könnte mir jmd sagen, welchen Steuersatz ich da genau bestellen muss?


----------



## fred777 (4. Juni 2012)

hallo julH, wie wärs mit dem hier: *CaneCreek XX II+S-3 Steuersatz  champagner (ZS44/28,6|ZS56/40) 50 euro bei hibike.de*


----------



## jimpie (4. Juni 2012)

Was ist das Maß für die unteren Dämpfer Buchsen, bitte.
Remedy9 / 2012

Danke


----------



## Brixton (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, mein XT Schaltwerk quittierte seinen Dienst bei der vorletzten Ausfahrt. Das Gelenk, welches mit einer Feder die beiden Arme zusammenzieht hat kaum mehr Spannung. Nun brauche ich ein neues. Ich habe hinten 36 und vorne 36 Zähne. Brauche ich dazu ein langes oder kurzes Schaltwerk? Kann ich diese optisch unterscheiden?


----------



## Houschter (6. Juni 2012)

Die Gesamtkapazität des Antriebs errechnet sich wie folgt: Differenz größtes-kleinstes Kettenblatt + Differenz größtes-kleinstes Ritzel. 

Je nach Ergebnis ergibt sich das benötigte Schaltwerk. Bei dir sollte ein mittlerer Käfig genügen, mit Einschränkung sogar der Kurze.


----------



## ac2806 (6. Juni 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Bei meinem remedy aus 2009 ist der Steuersatz, wegen einer gerissenenen Dichtung und einlaufendes Wasser hinüber. Könnte mir jmd sagen, welchen Steuersatz ich da genau bestellen muss?



Ich habe den gekauft und der passt. Hat auch einen Gabelkonus für 1 1/8".
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=424


----------



## mr.impossible (6. Juni 2012)

meet the family

oder

ein haufen trek....

sind zwar alle schon länger bei uns, aber heut beim durchschauen hab ich gedacht ich könnt sie ja mal fotografieren

enjoy


mischa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni b. (6. Juni 2012)

Nette Sammlung


----------



## Trasher_one (6. Juni 2012)

Ersatzteile hab ich leztens bei Bike-Alm gefunden. 

http://www.bike-alm.de/index.php?cat=c3057_Ersatzteile.html

weiß aber nicht inwieweit die alles auf lager haben. aufgelistet ist so gut wie jedes Trek ersatzteil 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mayel13 (6. Juni 2012)

So ein Fuhrpark hätt ich auch gerne  Auf wie viele Besitzer verteilt?


----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. Juni 2012)

@mr. impossible

Welche Lyrik´s fahrt ihr in euren Remedys?


----------



## Deleted 87315 (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute suche neuen Lenker für mein Remedy 9.8 der Original ist mir etwas zu schmal. Suche etwas ab 720mm aufwärts Alu oder Carbon ist mir eigentlich egal. Preis max 100,-
Er sollte einfach gut zum Remedy passen vielleicht gibt es ja einige Erfahrungsberichte.Bin mir nicht sicher ob der Riese noch geringer als beim original Lenker sein soll, da  eben schon genug Druck aufs Vorderrad kommt mit der 150 Talas.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Juni 2012)

Checkarei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute suche neuen Lenker für mein Remedy 9.8 der Original ist mir etwas zu schmal. Suche etwas ab 720mm aufwärts Alu oder Carbon ist mir eigentlich egal. Preis max 100,-
> Er sollte einfach gut zum Remedy passen vielleicht gibt es ja einige Erfahrungsberichte.Bin mir nicht sicher ob der Riese noch geringer als beim original Lenker sein soll, da  eben schon genug Druck aufs Vorderrad kommt mit der 150 Talas.


 



Answer Pro Taper Carbon

Cheers
George


----------



## mr.impossible (7. Juni 2012)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> @mr. impossible
> 
> Welche Lyrik´s fahrt ihr in euren Remedys?



u-turns ein mal extra weich mit 2,5er öl, einmal harte feder für mich

je ein tourenrad und ein parkrad für mich und das mädel


gruß

mischa


----------



## ac2806 (8. Juni 2012)

Da ich schon öfters gesehen habe, dass das Unterrohr etwas dünn ist und Beschädigungen auftreten, wollte ich mal fragen ob es einen Schützer gibt (bei den Specialized Enduros gibt es Schützer aus Carbon). Oder hilft schon eine dickere MX-Folie

Ich würde auch gerne mal die Lager tauschen, da diese nicht mehr so leichtgängig sind, nur bekomme ich die Schrauben beim Gelenk zwischen Dämpferwippe und Sitzstrebe nicht auf. Gibt es da einen Trick? Die haben schon ein normalses Rechtsgewinde?


----------



## bansaiman (8. Juni 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Da ich schon öfters gesehen habe, dass das Unterrohr etwas dünn ist und Beschädigungen auftreten, wollte ich mal fragen ob es einen Schützer gibt (bei den Specialized Enduros gibt es Schützer aus Carbon). Oder hilft schon eine dickere MX-Folie
> 
> Ich würde auch gerne mal die Lager tauschen, da diese nicht mehr so leichtgängig sind, nur bekomme ich die Schrauben beim Gelenk zwischen Dämpferwippe und Sitzstrebe nicht auf. Gibt es da einen Trick? Die haben schon ein normalses Rechtsgewinde?




http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e6bf8f303#ht_835wt_905

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e6ecee400#ht_554wt_952

HAben schon viele positive Erfahrungen mitgemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni b. (8. Juni 2012)

Ist schon Rechtsgewinde, mußt aber andersrum drehen, da die Schraube innen und die Mutter außen sitzt.


----------



## ac2806 (8. Juni 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e6bf8f303#ht_835wt_905
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e6ecee400#ht_554wt_952
> 
> HAben schon viele positive Erfahrungen mitgemacht.



Danke für den Link. Weisst du ob die auch auf das 2008 Modell passt?


----------



## ac2806 (8. Juni 2012)

benni b. schrieb:


> Ist schon Rechtsgewinde, mußt aber andersrum drehen, da die Schraube innen und die Mutter außen sitzt.



Aha, dass heisst ich muss den Inbusschlüssel rechts drehen um es zu öffnen?


----------



## motorsportfreak (8. Juni 2012)

Mein Neues


----------



## benni b. (8. Juni 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Aha, dass heisst ich muss den Inbusschlüssel rechts drehen um es zu öffnen?



Richtig. Wenn du von vorne auf den Innensechskant schaust, rechts herum


----------



## jazz_58 (10. Juni 2012)

Weiss einer den genauen Anzugsdrehmoment der rechtsgewinde Schraube zwischen Dämpferwippe und Sitzstrebe (Remedy 8, 2011)? 
Hab gerade eine zerschossen...
Die neue Schraube, für unfassbare 9 EUR wurde erstmal vorsichtig per Hand festgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw01 (10. Juni 2012)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> Weiss einer den genauen Anzugsdrehmoment der rechtsgewinde Schraube zwischen Dämpferwippe und Sitzstrebe (Remedy 8, 2011)?
> Hab gerade eine zerschossen...
> Die neue Schraube, für unfassbare 9 EUR wurde erstmal vorsichtig per Hand festgezogen.



http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/9/7/1/4/_/original/RemedyErsatzteile2.jpg


----------



## jazz_58 (11. Juni 2012)

es geht um die 301451 Schrauben. Die 17 Nm können nicht stimmen.
Es müsste was zwischen 6 und 8 Nm sein.


----------



## ac2806 (11. Juni 2012)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> es geht um die 301451 Schrauben. Die 17 Nm können nicht stimmen.
> Es müsste was zwischen 6 und 8 Nm sein.


Das müsste auf der Mutter 292163 aufgedruckt sein. Bei mir steht glaube ich 150-200 lbs/in oben.
Ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich eine Seite nicht auf bekomme .. trau mich nicht wirklich mit Gewalt und Verlängerung ran. Habs schon mit WD40 eingesprüht .. habt ihr vielleicht Tipps (erwärmen, ...)?


----------



## jazz_58 (11. Juni 2012)

neee. Das wäre viel zu viel. Ich hab die Schraube bei ca. 16 Nm zerschossen.


----------



## ac2806 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir eine Kettenführung fürs Remedy besorgen und schwanke zwischen der C/guide v0.2 und einer klassischen mit Rolle.

Ich habe mir ewas die Vor und Nachteile überlegt, aber wie sieht es in der Praxis aus:
Der C/Guide scheint nach rechts und links schwanken zu können (sieht man auch auf den Werbevideos), das eine Rolle definitiv nicht tut. Da weiß ich nicht wie sich das auswirkt. Auch habe ich gelesen, dass einigen die Aufnahme schon mal gebrochen ist und Verschleiß soll auch ein Thema sein. Vorteil neben dem Gewicht ist auch, dass man diesen ein kleines Stück weiter hinten montieren kann und somit dort schon das Rad ist, wodruch man durch Aufsitzer nicht hin kommt. Weiters läuft die Kette durch ein Rohr wodurch verhindert wird, dass die Kette nach oben auf die Kettenstrebe schlagen kann, so wie es bei einer Rolle möglich ist, nachdem die nach oben offen ist.
Der Preis mit 40 Euro, ist das doppelte einer Superstar Führung (16,99 Pfund) und 10 Euro mehr als eine Stinger.
An den vorigen Fotos habe ich gesehen, dass einige beides einsetzten, wie sind da die Erfahrungen.
Thx


----------



## Deleted 225240 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hab an meinem 2012er R9 die C/Guide v0.2 montiert. In Verbindung mit dem XTR Shadow Plus Schaltwerk halt ich das für eine sehr gute Lösung. bisher keine Probleme damit. Die Kette schlägt spürbar weniger und ist bisher nicht gesprungen.

Auch die Geräuschkulisse der C/Guide ist super, man muss schon genau hinhören um sie zu bemerken.

Zum Verschleiss kann ich noch nichts sagen, da sie erst seit knapp 100km drauf ist, es gibt aber da ja Ersatzteile.


----------



## Sub-Zero (11. Juni 2012)

Am 2011er 9.0 wurde ja der DT M1800 LRS verbaut, welcher nur eine Maulweite von 19,5mm hat (laut Herstellerangabe ausreichend für "dicke" Reifen) 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem LRS am Remedy?
Vorallem mit Bilck auf die Felgenbreite. 
Klar gibt immer einen besseren LRS, stell mir nur die Frage ob es sich lohnt den M1800 für teures Geld auszutauschen.

Aktuell fahr ich noch die orig. XR4 mit 1,2-1,3bar vorne / 1,4-1,5bar hinten. Keine Probleme bisher (auch die orig. Leicht-Schläuche halten).
Man könnte sich einbilden das es hinten etwas schwammig ist, aber fühlt sich nicht sehr schlimm an.


----------



## ac2806 (11. Juni 2012)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> neee. Das wäre viel zu viel. Ich hab die Schraube bei ca. 16 Nm zerschossen.



Hab gerade nachgesehen, auf meiner Mutter steht 125-200 in/lbs, das wären ca 15-20Mm.


----------



## jazz_58 (12. Juni 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Hab gerade nachgesehen, auf meiner Mutter steht 125-200 in/lbs, das wären ca 15-20Mm.


Also definitiv zu viel. Vielleicht ist damit nur die Belastungsgrenze der Mutter gemeint (???). Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von TREK dazu.


----------



## mr.impossible (12. Juni 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich möchte mir eine Kettenführung fürs Remedy besorgen und schwanke zwischen der C/guide v0.2 und einer klassischen mit Rolle.
> 
> Ich habe mir ewas die Vor und Nachteile überlegt, aber wie sieht es in der Praxis aus:
> ...



ja, am 9.9er meiner freundin ist/war eine bionicon v2 montiert, der carbon rahmen hat ja keine iscg aufnahme, was ich als einzigen richtigen nachteil am rad betrachte. die v2 musste ich "beruhigen" in dem ich die kunsstoffhalterung für die eigentliche kefü mit iso tape etwas "aufgepolstert" habe, ohne hat das komplett freie hinundher geschwinge dazu geführt, das die kette immer mal flöten ging. danach wars super. aber, aber... am samstag war sie einfach weg. durch die geteilte ausführung konnte sie sich unbemerkt davon machen, die schraube die die kefü zusammenhält hat sich wohl verabschiedet. ein freund hat mir gesagt, dass die ersten ausgelieferten wohl nicht mit genügend loctide auf der schraube versehen waren und daß das öfters vorkam.
also von meiner seite würd ich sagen, wenn iscg dann auch was mit ner richtigen rolle, bashguard usw., scheiss aufs gewicht, ich bin mit meiner noname, die original von mädels scratch kam recht zufrieden, abundzu läuft die kette beim vorne runterschalten nicht sofort auf die stufe in der rolle und rappelt dann ein bischen, aber nie ein abwurf der kette!

gruß

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac2806 (12. Juni 2012)

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich habe leider noch den 2008 Rahmen, der noch keine ISCG hat. Es gibt eine Stinger auch zum mitklemmen mit dem BB, weiß aber nicht wie gut das hält. 
Da ich nur 2fach ohne großem KB fahre ist die Frage ob der c/guide nicht schon recht weit unten ist, da ja auch die Kettenstrebe dort etwas tiefer ist, sodass man eine sehr geringen Vorteil bei der Umschlingung der 2 kleineren KB hat. Das könnte auch ein Grund sein, warum dir die Kette trotzdem runtergefallen ist.


----------



## demiano (12. Juni 2012)

[email protected],

hat einer von euch eine SUNTOUR DUROLUX SF12 an seinem rad?
die hatte in tests ja recht gut abgeschnitten und ich überlege mir grad die fürn park zu holen.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/2012-SUNTOUR...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35bc626d79


----------



## mr.impossible (12. Juni 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich habe leider noch den 2008 Rahmen, der noch keine ISCG hat. Es gibt eine Stinger auch zum mitklemmen mit dem BB, weiß aber nicht wie gut das hält.
> Da ich nur 2fach ohne großem KB fahre ist die Frage ob der c/guide nicht schon recht weit unten ist, da ja auch die Kettenstrebe dort etwas tiefer ist, sodass man eine sehr geringen Vorteil bei der Umschlingung der 2 kleineren KB hat. Das könnte auch ein Grund sein, warum dir die Kette trotzdem runtergefallen ist.



stinger für innenlager klemmung funktioniert super, am ersten remedy meiner freundin hatte ich die verbaut und auch an meinem orange, war immer gut. der 9.9er rahmen hat ein pressfit gehäuse, da ist nix zu machen ausser bionicon. es ist auch ne xx kurbel mit 26-39 blättern montiert. nachdem ich die seitlichen schwingungen beruhigt hatte wars echt okay, schad dass sie weg ist.


m.


----------



## eLw00d (12. Juni 2012)

demiano schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> hat einer von euch eine SUNTOUR DUROLUX SF12 an seinem rad?
> die hatte in tests ja recht gut abgeschnitten und ich überlege mir grad die fürn park zu holen.
> ...




Ich schätze mal, dass sich hier noch niemand die Geometrie seines Remedys mit ner 180er Gabel zerstört hat.


----------



## Asko (12. Juni 2012)

Bin grad auf der suche nach nen AM Bike und auf ein gebrauchtes Remedy 8 aus 2010 gestoßen. 
Gibt es bei dem Jahrgang irgendwelche Macken oder sonstiges auf die ich beim Kauf achten sollten bzw. wurde in den letzten 2 Jahren der Rahmen (abgesehn von einer leichter Geometrieänderung, soviel hab ich bereits rausgefunden) groß geändert und vom Kauf wäre eher abzuraten?

Danke schonmal


----------



## demiano (12. Juni 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass sich hier noch niemand die Geometrie seines Remedys mit ner 180er Gabel zerstört hat.



kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendwer lieber mit 150mm im park unterwegs ist


----------



## Houschter (12. Juni 2012)

@Asko: das Bike (so es tech. i.O. ist) kannst bedenkenlos kaufen. Ist ein potentes AM mit klasse Fahrwerk und prima Uphill-Qualitäten. Fahr das gleich Modell nun die dritte Saison  und es macht einfach Spass. Die Steckachse hinten gabs erst ab 2011, kann ich aber mit leben.


----------



## mw01 (12. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Die Steckachse hinten gabs erst ab 2011, kann ich aber mit leben.



Ich auch! 

wär aber doch net schlecht...


Und man hat die Option, dass man daraus ein leichtes Enduro macht.


----------



## Houschter (12. Juni 2012)

mw01 schrieb:


> Und man hat die Option, dass man daraus ein leichtes Enduro macht.


Fahr ja mittlerweile auch mit ner 36er Van spazieren, harmoniert prächtig mit dem Luft-Hinterbau.  Funzt auch mit Schnellspannachse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demiano (14. Juni 2012)

hi - kann mir jemand nen guten lenker >780mm aus alu empfehlen. möglichst leicht und günstig wenns geht.
vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## sirmike (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

Habe mir ja vor ner Weile das Remedy 8 2012 geholt und mich nun etwas über die Umbaumassnahmen zu nem Enduro informiert. 
Nun habe ich folgende Erkenntnisse gewonnen:
- Gabel macht bis maximum 160mm, ev. 170mm Sinn
- Der Rahmen sollte eigentlich halten 
- Umbau 203er Bremse
- Steckachse hinten 12mm

Stimmt das soweit? Wie seht ihr das?

Bezüglich der Gabel meinte ein Händler zu mir dass z.Bsp. ne 36er Lyrik, die ja auch das Slash hat, ganz schlecht auf dem Remedy sei, das es die Geopmetrie zu stark verändert und das Tretlager dann zu hoch sei. 
Wenn man jetz aber ne absenkbare nimmt würde das im Uphill ja keine wirklich Rolle mehr spielen oder?

Oder wäre das Slash doch ev. die bessere Wahl gewesen? Was sind die Rahmenunterschiede? Ist das Slash stabiler? Der Händler meinte, die Länge sei in etwa gleich. Aber der Rahmen sei stabiler und es sei zum Tourenfahren genau so geeignet wie das Remedy. Das Remedy sei für Freeride nicht geeignet und wurde früher öfters dafür missbraucht, wodurch oft Rahmenbrüche entstanden. Deswegen wurde der Federweg auf 150mm reduziert. Ist an der Geschichte was dran? 

Grüsse, Mike


----------



## greg12 (14. Juni 2012)

wenn man bedenkt das das remedy anfangs mit einer 160mm gabel auf den markt gebracht wurde und seitdem der rückschritt auf 150mm gemacht wurde, stellt sich die frage ob die anfangsversionen tatsächlich wegem zu hohem tretlager unfahrbar sind oder ob dir dein händler lieber ein slash aufschwatzen möchte, bei dem wahrscheinlich mehr erlös für ihn drinnen ist......
ganz einfach remedy +160mm passt wie angegossen. auch ohne absenkung.


----------



## sirmike (14. Juni 2012)

Es ist zum guten Glück nicht "meine" Händler, sondern ein sogenannter "Downhillspezialist". Ich hatte auch den Eindruck das er mir das Slash aufschwätzen wollte. Hat am Remedy kein gutes Haar gelassen obwohl er genau das gleiche Remedy 8 wie meins im Laden hatte. 

Zusätzlich hat er mir mitgeteilt dass man schon seit langem keine gepolsterten Radhosen mehr fährt sondern breitere Sättel. Die gepolsterten Hosen sind nicht gut für die "Eier" meinte er


----------



## bansaiman (15. Juni 2012)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Am 2011er 9.0 wurde ja der DT M1800 LRS verbaut, welcher nur eine Maulweite von 19,5mm hat (laut Herstellerangabe ausreichend für "dicke" Reifen)
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem LRS am Remedy?
> Vorallem mit Bilck auf die Felgenbreite.
> ...





Leichtschläuche war nicht makrierte Ironie, oder?


----------



## bansaiman (15. Juni 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Bin grad auf der suche nach nen AM Bike und auf ein gebrauchtes Remedy 8 aus 2010 gestoßen.
> Gibt es bei dem Jahrgang irgendwelche Macken oder sonstiges auf die ich beim Kauf achten sollten bzw. wurde in den letzten 2 Jahren der Rahmen (abgesehn von einer leichter Geometrieänderung, soviel hab ich bereits rausgefunden) groß geändert und vom Kauf wäre eher abzuraten?
> 
> Danke schonmal




Was  kostet es denn?
Ich würde nämlich auch mal bei Fahrrad XXL in St. Augustin anrufen, ob die nicht doch zwischen den neuen Rädern noch ein 2011er stehen haben. DIe haben die super günstig rausgehauen. Dann hättest du´s neu. das Remedy 8 gab´s da für 1999, das 7 für 1599.
Weil bei nem gebaurchten 2010er würde ich dann ehr zu nem gebrauchten 2009er greifen. E sgibt heir viele gut erhaltene im Bikemarkt und dann kriegst du komplett XT Ausstattung für max.1600 ; da würde ich eh noch handeln ;-)


Die Suntour Durolux SF 12 ist übrigens auf der Hompage von Gocylce direkt nochmal 30 Euro günstiger 

Zur KeFü:
Ich habe die ZweiG von G Junkies, und mich nervt an den KeFüs mit Rolle, die doch noch etwas hörbaren GEräusche, was wohl auch von den Rollen herrührt, deren Zähne nciht so exakt in die Kette passen, wie die Schaltröllchen hinten.
Ich werde mir jetzt aus ner Carbon Glasfaserplatte nen BLech  nach Schablone von ner normalen Führung basteln. Das dann ans Tretlager und ne selfmade Bionicon als Kettenspanner und Führung dran.
Das ist dann die zweitleichteste Lösung und leise. So ein Röhren verschleißt auch nit schneller als die Zahnröllchen der Kefüs, der ganze spaß ist vielfach günstiger und erfüllt die aufgabe genausogut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (15. Juni 2012)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Am 2011er 9.0 wurde ja der DT M1800 LRS verbaut, welcher nur eine Maulweite von 19,5mm hat (laut Herstellerangabe ausreichend für "dicke" Reifen)
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem LRS am Remedy?
> Vorallem mit Bilck auf die Felgenbreite.
> ...





bansaiman schrieb:


> Leichtschläuche war nicht makrierte Ironie, oder?



Ne war mein ernst. Zumindest bei den 9er sind Cheng Shin Leichbauschläuche (~125g, für Reifenbreite bis 2,125) verbaut worden. Aber halten bis jetzt 
Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit dem M1800 LRS?


----------



## lefreak (16. Juni 2012)

In Bezug auf den letzten Post von mir in diesem Thread

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584788

was wäre sinnvolles tuning am Remedy 8 2012?

Bzw, wie seht ihr den Vergleich mit den Nerve AM 9


----------



## BePe (17. Juni 2012)

Moin,
sagt mal fährt hier einer nen 2.4er Fat Albert oder ähnlich auf der M1800er Felge?
Würde gerne wissen ob das mit der Maulweite und dem fetten Reifen passt?

Schön Dank und schön Bikesonntag


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Juni 2012)

BePe schrieb:


> Moin,
> sagt mal fährt hier einer nen 2.4er Fat Albert oder ähnlich auf der M1800er Felge?
> Würde gerne wissen ob das mit der Maulweite und dem fetten Reifen passt?
> 
> Schön Dank und schön Bikesonntag


 
Passen tut das,sollange die luftdrücke über 2bar bleiben. Die M1800 hat nur eine 19,5 mm innenmaulweite. Aber ob das sinn macht ist ne andere frage, denn der FA gript erst so richtig um 1,6bar.

Der Maxxis Minon hier würde gehen, ist was "schmaler" gript aber besser.

Cheers
George


----------



## Marki72 (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo Remedy Fans!

Bin grade dabei mein Scratch zu verkaufen und mir wieder was leichteres zuzulegen. Ich will einfach ein OneforAll Bike. Bin gestern mit nem 2011er Remedy in Saalbach gewesen und war total begeistert, wie gut auch das Remedy geht! War mit ner 160er Talas aufgebaut und geht wie Hölle!
Was sagt Ihr zum Thema Carbon im Bikepark und welche Größen fahrt Ihr so bei 181cm? 

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## sirmike (18. Juni 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Fans!
> 
> Bin grade dabei mein Scratch zu verkaufen und mir wieder was leichteres zuzulegen. Ich will einfach ein OneforAll Bike. Bin gestern mit nem 2011er Remedy in Saalbach gewesen und war total begeistert, wie gut auch das Remedy geht! War mit ner 160er Talas aufgebaut und geht wie Hölle!
> Was sagt Ihr zum Thema Carbon im Bikepark und welche Größen fahrt Ihr so bei 181cm?
> ...



Hei Markus, 

Warum tendierst du nicht zum Slash? 

Grüsse Mike


----------



## mamo80 (18. Juni 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Der Maxxis Minon hier würde gehen, ist was "schmaler" gript aber besser.
> 
> Cheers
> George



hab auch den minion hinten druf, mir kommt vor maxxis baut immer schmäler, irgendwie komisch und ich frag mich warum man die reifenbreite nicht etwas einheitlicher messen bzw. angeben könnte. denn der minion is definitiv kein 2.35er, ich glaub ein Nobby nic in 2.25 is breiter.


----------



## Marki72 (18. Juni 2012)

sirmike schrieb:


> Hei Markus,
> 
> Warum tendierst du nicht zum Slash?
> 
> Grüsse Mike




Hallo Mike!

Bin heute schon draufgesessen! Super Teil! Mein Händler hat´s leider nur in 18,5 und ich wollte es eigentlich länger und etwas touriger!
Das Remedy baut länger.

Vielleicht steht noch irgendwo ein 19,5er Slash herum?


----------



## sirmike (18. Juni 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike!
> 
> Bin heute schon draufgesessen! Super Teil! Mein Händler hat´s leider nur in 18,5 und ich wollte es eigentlich länger und etwas touriger!
> Das Remedy baut länger.
> ...



Ich frage deshalb da ich mir vor kurzem ein 2012 Remedy gekauft habe und nun nicht sicher bin ob nicht ev. das Slash besser gewesen wäre.

Steht das Remdy mit ner 36 Gabel dem Slash viel nach? 
Du schreibst das Slash sei kürzer als das Remedy? 
Das wäre dann doch weniger geeignet da ich schon das Remedy nicht übermässig lang finde für Uphills und Touren. 

Grüsse Mike


----------



## Billybob (19. Juni 2012)

Moin, ich fahre mit 182cm ein 19,5er remedy mit 150mm gabel und mir kam es anfangs ultralang vor... hatte davor ein giant trance x in "m".
Aber auch nach ein paar monaten finde ich es immernoch lang (positiv).
Fahre hauptsächlich singlezrailtouren und taste mich hier und da mal in eine etwas gröbere richtung vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marki72 (19. Juni 2012)

sirmike schrieb:


> Ich frage deshalb da ich mir vor kurzem ein 2012 Remedy gekauft habe und nun nicht sicher bin ob nicht ev. das Slash besser gewesen wäre.
> 
> Steht das Remdy mit ner 36 Gabel dem Slash viel nach?
> Du schreibst das Slash sei kürzer als das Remedy?
> ...



Hallo Mike

Das Slash ist bei Größe 18,5" um 1,4cm kürzer als das Remedy. Darum schätze ich ist mir das 18,5er für meine 181cm zu klein. Sonst hab ich eher ein BMX Feeling.

Gruß Markus


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Juni 2012)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hab auch den minion hinten druf, mir kommt vor maxxis baut immer schmäler, irgendwie komisch und ich frag mich warum man die reifenbreite nicht etwas einheitlicher messen bzw. angeben könnte. denn der minion is definitiv kein 2.35er, ich glaub ein Nobby nic in 2.25 is breiter.


 

Maxxis baut schmaler bzw deren zoll angabe weicht doch sehr von unseren normen ab 

Bei Maxxis sollte man sich immer an die ETRO größe halten, denn die stimmt !

KLICK


----------



## ac2806 (19. Juni 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr zum Thema Carbon im Bikepark



Carbon ist schon gut und findet auch immer mehr im DH Einsatz. Beim Remedy finde ich die fehlende ISCG in Kombination mit Pressfit nicht sehr glücklich, denn für dein Einsatzgebiet sollte es schon eine vernünftige Kefü sein.

Ich fahre ein Remedy in 19,5" bei 180cm Körpergröße mit einem 5cm Vorbau.


----------



## Marki72 (19. Juni 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Carbon ist schon gut und findet auch immer mehr im DH Einsatz. Beim Remedy finde ich die fehlende ISCG in Kombination mit Pressfit nicht sehr glücklich, denn für dein Einsatzgebiet sollte es schon eine vernünftige Kefü sein.
> 
> Ich fahre ein Remedy in 19,5" bei 180cm Körpergröße mit einem 5cm Vorbau.



...ooha, "PressShit" Lager ohne ISCG Aufnahme, das ist nicht so gut! Da bleibt nur eine Bionicon KeFü oder sowas in der Art. 
Lieber den Vorbau kürzer machen als verlängern, würde ich auch so machen.

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Brixton (20. Juni 2012)

sirmike schrieb:


> Ich frage deshalb da ich mir vor kurzem ein 2012 Remedy gekauft habe und nun nicht sicher bin ob nicht ev. das Slash besser gewesen wäre.
> 
> Steht das Remdy mit ner 36 Gabel dem Slash viel nach?
> Du schreibst das Slash sei kürzer als das Remedy?
> ...


Ein Unterschied an der Gabel war meines Erachtens nach nicht besonders Auffällig im vergleich zu meiner Lyrik Coil. Selbstverständlich anders aber auch nicht besser. 
Der Hinterbau war beim Splash 9 scho etwas souveräner als der meines R8 08/09 mit RP23. Im Vergleich zu den Remedys mit den 32 Fox mit 150 mm ist das Slash im Gesamtpaket deutlich "Endurolastiger".


----------



## fabi.e (20. Juni 2012)

Wird es den Slash-Rahmen wohl irgendwann auch einzeln zu kaufen geben?


----------



## sirmike (20. Juni 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ein Unterschied an der Gabel war meines Erachtens nach nicht besonders Auffällig im vergleich zu meiner Lyrik Coil. Selbstverständlich anders aber auch nicht besser.
> Der Hinterbau war beim Splash 9 scho etwas souveräner als der meines R8 08/09 mit RP23. Im Vergleich zu den Remedys mit den 32 Fox mit 150 mm ist das Slash im Gesamtpaket deutlich "Endurolastiger".


 
Ist soweit schon klar dass es Endurolastiger ist als mit der 32 Gabel. 
Für mich stellt sich halt nur die Frage warum es endurolastiger ist und ob ich das Remedy mit ner 36 Talas und ev. anderem Dämpfer hinten ähnlich enduroorientiert umbauen kann oder ob das blödsinn ist und ich viel besser direkt das Slash kaufe. Wobei ich eigentlich das Remedy behalten möchte und nicht umbeding nen kürzeren Rahmen will. 

Grüsse Mike


----------



## Billybob (20. Juni 2012)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Wird es den Slash-Rahmen wohl irgendwann auch einzeln zu kaufen geben?



einfach mal n paar händler abklappern... hab mein remedy auch als rahmenkit bekommen.


----------



## bansaiman (20. Juni 2012)

sirmike schrieb:


> Ist soweit schon klar dass es Endurolastiger ist als mit der 32 Gabel.
> Für mich stellt sich halt nur die Frage warum es endurolastiger ist und ob ich das Remedy mit ner 36 Talas und ev. anderem Dämpfer hinten ähnlich enduroorientiert umbauen kann oder ob das blödsinn ist und ich viel besser direkt das Slash kaufe. Wobei ich eigentlich das Remedy behalten möchte und nicht umbeding nen kürzeren Rahmen will.
> 
> Grüsse Mike




JA; KANNST DU 

Weiß ja nicht, ob du den Thread schon länger verfolgt hast, aber hier fahren viel andere Gabeln und Dämpfer. und ja, es wird definitiv potenter dadurch.
Wenn du nicht Coil fahren willst, packst du entweder nen VIVID Air, MOnarch RC 3 Plus oder Manitou Evolver ISX 6 (jetzt Swinger Expert) darein. Aber bitte keinen DHX air, das macht das Fahrwerkstuning kaputt 
Gabel packst du dir de gusto ne 160er rein. Beim Dämpfer auf jeden Fall mit Piggy bag, ich finde man merkt die einstellmöglichektien sehr gut und bei entsprechende Fahrweise lohnt sich das allemal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirmike (21. Juni 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> JA; KANNST DU
> 
> Weiß ja nicht, ob du den Thread schon länger verfolgt hast, aber hier fahren viel andere Gabeln und Dämpfer. und ja, es wird definitiv potenter dadurch.
> Wenn du nicht Coil fahren willst, packst du entweder nen VIVID Air, MOnarch RC 3 Plus oder Manitou Evolver ISX 6 (jetzt Swinger Expert) darein. Aber bitte keinen DHX air, das macht das Fahrwerkstuning kaputt
> Gabel packst du dir de gusto ne 160er rein. Beim Dämpfer auf jeden Fall mit Piggy bag, ich finde man merkt die einstellmöglichektien sehr gut und bei entsprechende Fahrweise lohnt sich das allemal.


 

Hallo Bansaiman, 

Danke für dein Feedback. 
Ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen 
Und auch habe ich gesehen dass verschieden Umbauten gemacht wurden. Dies aber vor allem bei den älteren Remedys (Mj.09). 
Ist der Rahmen an sich beim 12er Modell immer noch gleich geeignet und wurde da nicht viel verändert? Wäre er dann immer noch gleich potent wie das '09er Modell?
Wurde die Zurückstufung des Remedys auf AM rein durch die Gabel auf 32mm erreicht? 
Denn dann denke ich würde Remdy auch auf dem Downhill dem Slash nicht mehr viel nachstehen!?

Grüsse Mike


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Juni 2012)

sirmike schrieb:


> Hallo Bansaiman,
> 
> Danke für dein Feedback.
> Ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen
> ...


 
Ganz unten findest du in diesem PDF dockument die daten vom 2009 Remedy. Die kannst du dann mit den 2012 modellen vergleichen. Das beantwortet dann wohl fast alle deine fragen

Remedy 2009

Cheers
George


----------



## EL_BOB (21. Juni 2012)

Geiloo! Als ich mir gerade die pdf so angesehen habe is mir wieder eingefallen wie sehr ich mich 2009 auf mein Remedy gefreut habe. Und bis heute wurde ich nicht enttäuscht! Geile Kiste..

Noch ein kleines Bild vom Wartburg-Enduro.
1.Stage war ohne Kette zu fahren!


----------



## bansaiman (22. Juni 2012)

sirmike schrieb:


> Hallo Bansaiman,
> 
> Danke für dein Feedback.
> Ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen
> ...




HI,

also das Remedy hat 157 mm FW hinten, also praktisch 160 (die meisten Räder mit angeblichen 160 nutzen ihren nämlich auch nciht ganz aus, daher kommt das Remedy mit seinem POlus auf den gleichen Wert). Natürlich wird das sich beim Slash ähnlich verhalten, also hast du da vllt noch 8mm mehr FW, aber sowas alleine ist nicht entscheidend.

Wegen des Preises würde ich ohnehin das Remedy nehmen. DAs 2012 hat einen 67er anstatt die JAhre zuvor 68er Lenkwinkel. PAckst du da noch ne 160er Gabel rein, komst du auch auf 66,5. Die Performance da hängt natürlich auch noch von der GAbel ab.
DAS Slash hat ein etwas kürzeres Oberohr bzw. ist insgesamt kompakter. Ich konnte keine cm Angaben finden, aber ich vermute, mit einer Rahmennummer kleiner beim Remedy bzw. einem 2cm kürzeren Vorbau, dürftest du das gleiche erreichen.
Wenn du dir unsicher bist, lass das Popometer entscheiden. Aber hier fahren genug mit Begeiseterung das Remedy auch ordenlich im Park; also würde ich dir dazu raten.


----------



## sirmike (22. Juni 2012)

So, ich habe die Geometriedaten des '09 Remedy mit dem '12 er mal verglichen: 

Werte sind zuerst für Remedy '09 dann für '12  und rechts Slash '12angegeben:
(Rahmengrösse 17.5 Virtual)

Sitzwinkel:         72;  73/73.5;     71.9/72,5
Lenkwinkel:        67;  67/67.5      66.0/66.6
Oberrohr:        59.1;  58.8/58.6    57.4/57.2
Tretlagerhöhe: 35.0;  35.3/36.0    36/36.7
Kettenstreben: 41.9;  43.5/43.4    43.5/43.3
Nachlauf:        9.8;    10.1/9.9     10.8/10.8
Radstand:       113.2; 113.9/113.7 115.1/114.9
Oberrohrhöhe: 74.5;   76.6/77.2    77.5/77.9
Sitzrohr:         41.3;   42.0/42.0    42.0/42.0

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue müsste das 12er Remedy von der Geometrie her eigentlich mehr Richtung Enduro gehen als das 09er. Und auch dem Slash geometrietechnisch gesehen keinen nennenswerten Nachteile haben.
Oder wie interpretiert ihr das? 

Grüsse Mike

PS:  Danke an GeorgeP für den Link.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juni 2012)

Das Remedy hat gegenüber dem Slash sogar noch eher den vorteil das es besser bergauf zu pedalieren ist wegen dem steilerem sitzwinkel und dem geringerem gewicht.
ich werde meins dann, wenn ich es nächsten monat erhalte,  auf eine 160mm fork umbauen. Sowas wie Fox 34 könnte ich mir vorstellen, wenn sie dann was günstiger geworden ist.

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (22. Juni 2012)

sirmike schrieb:


> So, ich habe die Geometriedaten des '09 Remedy mit dem '12 er mal verglichen:
> 
> Werte sind zuerst für Remedy '09 dann für '12  und rechts Slash '12angegeben:
> (Rahmengrösse 17.5 Virtual)
> ...




Daten sprechen für 12er Remedy mit 160er Forke u.evtl. bei Bedarf etwas kürzerem Vorbau, dann solltest du keinen Nachteil gegenüber dem Slash haben.
Wenn du um die 900 tatsächlich ausgeben möchtest, nimm ne 2012er DEVILLE oder wenn´s Fox sein muss, die 34er. Kannst du das Gewicht einer schweren Luftfeder verkraften, nimmst du die leichteste Coil und somit eine Marzocchi 55 RC3 Ti für 820 u. mit 3 Jahren Garantie.
Willst du weniger ausgebenm, dann nimmst du ausm Bikemarkt ne gut erhaltenen günstige Lyrik u.lässt die beim Händler oder Bekannten deines VErtrauens warten und auf RC2 DH tunen. (bzw. Lord Helmchen kann das bestimmt sogar besser ohne die Original Rock Shox Kartusche sondern mit vllt. anderer Kartusche leisten).

Die 55 RC3 u. die 2012er Deville bin ich selber gefahren (bzw. Deville ist verbaut) und sind beide über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Vond er Fox würde ich eigentlich abraten. Habe auch mit jemandem von einem Freeride Magazin, der natürlich selbst viiiiel fährt, gefachsimpelt u. würde privat außerhalb von Webresponsoring auch eher die beiden Gabeln fahren, bzw. hat die Deville.

Greetz!


----------



## motorsportfreak (22. Juni 2012)

Wer noch ein Slash 2012 18,5 sucht, kann sich bei Radsport Seither in Rülzheim/Pfalz melden!

Top Laden, findet Ihr im Netz unter www.radshop-seither.de.

Nach Eric fragen (Chef)!

Gruss

P.S. Hat auch noch ein Remedy 7 2012, Rahmengrösse ?


----------



## superlight84 (22. Juni 2012)

Sooo mein Remedy 9.9 Prototyp 2x10 Chainguide (Gewicht cca 75g) wurde heute probegefahren, alles funktioniert einwandfrei. Ausser das ich Bi carbon statt Ud Carbon nächstesmal verwende...


----------



## mw01 (22. Juni 2012)

Wie lässt sich die Kette vorne vom Kleinen aufs große Blatt schalten?
Bitte um mehr und detailliertere Bilder.

Gruß


----------



## superlight84 (22. Juni 2012)

Genau wie der CHainguide von MRP 2x Pulleys 10T


----------



## byronic (25. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal, ich weiß es wurde auch schon hier mehrmals durchgekaut, aber ich finds leider bei der Anzahl der Seiten nicht.

Ich würde gerne hinten auf die X12 Achsen Wechseln. Was brauche ich da alles, und kennt eventuell jemand einen Händler der das gesamte Kit anbietet inkl. der Achse?

Denn wie es scheint verabschiedet sich langsam das Lager der Shimano Nabe bei mir.


----------



## bansaiman (25. Juni 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich weiß es wurde auch schon hier mehrmals durchgekaut, aber ich finds leider bei der Anzahl der Seiten nicht.
> 
> Ich würde gerne hinten auf die X12 Achsen Wechseln. Was brauche ich da alles, und kennt eventuell jemand einen Händler der das gesamte Kit anbietet inkl. der Achse?
> 
> Denn wie es scheint verabschiedet sich langsam das Lager der Shimano Nabe bei mir.




Trek Essen oder Fun Corner


----------



## byronic (25. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich jetzt in meinem bestehenden Laufrad die Nabe ändern will, müssen da zwangsweise die Speichen mit gewechselt werden, oder kann ich sie auf der neue Nabe mit verwenden?


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juni 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt in meinem bestehenden Laufrad die Nabe ändern will, müssen da zwangsweise die Speichen mit gewechselt werden, oder kann ich sie auf der neue Nabe mit verwenden?



Aus dem Shimano NAbe lese ich, dass es ein Remedy 7 oder 8 mit der Bontrager Felge ist......
Hole dir ein neues Laufrad. Für die Felge sind die Kosten von NAbe, Speichen und Umspeichen viel zu hoch!!!! 
Lieber ein ordentliches LAufrad. Rechne dir mal die Kosten durch u. dann kannst hier ein paar Empfehlungen für den Preis bekommen


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juni 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt in meinem bestehenden Laufrad die Nabe ändern will, müssen da zwangsweise die Speichen mit gewechselt werden, oder kann ich sie auf der neue Nabe mit verwenden?


 

Wenn du selber umspeichen willst damit es nicht zu teuer wird kannst du z.b. die Novatec nabe nehmen. Od du neue speichen brauchst kann dir zb. dieses program sagen Speichenrechner

Wenn du das aber alles selber nicht kannst, stehst du dich in der tat mit einen fertigen hinterrad besser !

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (26. Juni 2012)

Ja gut, dann werd ich mal überlegen einen neuen LRS zu holen. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Empfehlungen. Es sollte ein guter Kompromiss aus Haltbarkeit/Gewicht/Preis sein.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juni 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> ja gut, dann werd ich mal überlegen einen neuen lrs zu holen. Habt ihr da irgendwelche empfehlungen. Es sollte ein guter kompromiss aus haltbarkeit/gewicht/preis sein.




preis? Grenze?


----------



## byronic (26. Juni 2012)

Mhh, würd mal so spontan zwischen 250 - 400 sagen.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juni 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Mhh, würd mal so spontan zwischen 250 - 400 sagen.


 

schnellerpfeil ala german lightness, ruf thomas einfach an. Da bist du in allerbesten händen !

Cheers
George


----------



## benni b. (26. Juni 2012)

@ Bansaiman

Hast du das 26er Blatt schon getestet?


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Juni 2012)

Da ist es nun endlich, aber vor der ersten ausfahrt müssen noch ein paar änderungen vorgenommen werden!
Denn so ist es eindeutig zu schwer









Cheers
George


----------



## sirmike (29. Juni 2012)

Hei George, 

Schönes Remedy! 
Welches Einsatzgebiet steht ihm bevor? 
Und was willst du alles ändern?

Grüsse Mike


----------



## Billybob (30. Juni 2012)

meins (custom) wiegt so ziemlich das gleiche... allerdings inkl pedale und mit sektor coil.
warum zu schwer? fahr doch erstmal.... wenn ich da sonen nigelnagelneuen bock stehen hab hält mich zu allerletzt das gewicht davon ab das ding durch den wald zu scheuchen...


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juni 2012)

sirmike schrieb:


> Hei George,
> 
> Schönes Remedy!
> Welches Einsatzgebiet steht ihm bevor?
> ...


 
Es soll im bereich AM/Enduro eingesetzt werden. Die wichtigsten änderung werden sein LRS ,Gabel(vorerste eine Revn. später eine Fox 34 160), Bremse, Lenker sowie Sattelstütze




Billybob schrieb:


> meins (custom) wiegt so ziemlich das gleiche... allerdings inkl pedale und mit sektor coil.
> warum zu schwer? fahr doch erstmal.... wenn ich da sonen nigelnagelneuen bock stehen hab hält mich zu allerletzt das gewicht davon ab das ding durch den wald zu scheuchen...


 
Mein letztes bike hatte gerade einmal 13Kg, also von daher zu schwer.
Da ich schon alle teile habe und das wetter hier bescheiden war hab ich es vorgezogen das bike umzubauen.
Heute bei strahlendem sonnenschein kann ich die erste tour nun genießen 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (30. Juni 2012)

Das ist was anderes... dachte du wolltest es in die ecke stellen und auf teile warten.


----------



## bansaiman (30. Juni 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Es soll im bereich AM/Enduro eingesetzt werden. Die wichtigsten änderung werden sein LRS ,Gabel(vorerste eine Revn. später eine Fox 34 160), Bremse, Lenker sowie Sattelstütze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juni 2012)

So umbau ist soweit getan und das gewicht kann sich ja mehr als sehen lassen 
Fairerweise sei gesagt das beim wiegen die pedale nicht angeschraubt waren. Kommen nochmal 294g drauf sowie ca. 250g für die RS Reverb, wenn sie dann mal von Sportimport zurück kommt.


----------



## bikefun2009 (30. Juni 2012)

@George :Schönes Remedy nur die Angabe mit der Reverb mit 250gr halte ich ma für knapp daneben Meine Reverb out of the Box hatte satte 600g auffe Rippen bei 420mm Und bei dem vergleich  zur P6 Carbon 420er ging das Gewicht ma eben um 400g nach oben


----------



## byronic (30. Juni 2012)

Es sind aber mit die besten 400g die man anlegen kann ;>


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juni 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @George :Schönes Remedy nur die Angabe mit der Reverb mit 250gr halte ich ma für knapp daneben Meine Reverb out of the Box hatte satte 600g auffe Rippen bei 420mm Und bei dem vergleich  zur P6 Carbon 420er ging das Gewicht ma eben um 400g nach oben


 
Meine Reverb wiegt 544g, da ich das bike ja mit der Bontager stütze gewogen habe fehlen halt die ominösen 250g 




byronic schrieb:


> Es sind aber mit die besten 400g die man anlegen kann ;>


 
In der tat, ich glaub das war die beste investition die ich an zubehör teile bislang gemacht habe !





bansaiman schrieb:


> GeorgeP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es soll im bereich AM/Enduro eingesetzt werden. Die wichtigsten änderung werden sein LRS ,Gabel(vorerste eine Revn. später eine Fox 34 160), Bremse, Lenker sowie Sattelstütze
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayel13 (30. Juni 2012)

@GeorgeP: sieht gut aus Dein Remedy  Gefällt mir 

Was ist das für eine Kettenführung? 

Schöne Grüße, Mayel


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Juli 2012)

Mayel13 schrieb:


> @GeorgeP: sieht gut aus Dein Remedy  Gefällt mir
> 
> Was ist das für eine Kettenführung?
> 
> Schöne Grüße, Mayel


 

Merci 

Die Kefü ist eine Bionicon C.Guide V2


----------



## Billybob (1. Juli 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Merci
> 
> Die Kefü ist eine Bionicon C.Guide V2



apropos... ich tät die die strapse mit dem verschluss mal nach hinten drehen...
jetzt haben sie ne wunderbare position um dir bei nem abrutscher vom pedal die wadeln auf zu schlitzen.

das bike gefällt

aber mit pedale und reverb biste dann doch wieder bei knappen 14kg oder irre ich?


----------



## bansaiman (1. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte einfach keine weise gabel an meinem bike und ich steh auf diesen bling bling faktor  


Cheers
George[/QUOTE]

bling-Faktor?du meinst dieses fiese Kashima gold? 
Funktion geht mir über etwas Optik und an meinem dunklen remyd macht sich die Gabel ganz gut (schau mal ins Album).
nur Sattel und bremsen ins inzwischen andere.


----------



## Mayel13 (1. Juli 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die Kefü ist eine Bionicon C.Guide V2



Danke Dir


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Juli 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> apropos... ich tät die die strapse mit dem verschluss mal nach hinten drehen...
> jetzt haben sie ne wunderbare position um dir bei nem abrutscher vom pedal die wadeln auf zu schlitzen.
> 
> das bike gefällt
> ...


 
Wo du recht hast, hast du recht !

Mit reverb und pedale bin ich bei ca 13,3Kg. Pedale wiegen 294g und die reverb 544g aber mann muß ja die 300g der bontarger stütze wieder abrechnen !




bansaiman schrieb:


> bling-Faktor?du meinst dieses fiese Kashima gold?
> Funktion geht mir über etwas Optik und an meinem dunklen remyd macht sich die Gabel ganz gut (schau mal ins Album).
> nur Sattel und bremsen ins inzwischen andere.


 
Genau dieses gold/kupfer gedönse, grundsätzlich hast du recht technik vor optik. Für mich ein wichtiger faktor ist, das ich mich nicht wirklich ums einstellen der gabel kümmern muss. Denn davon hab ich sowas von gar keinen plan das mir die Fox da entgegenkommt.


Da beide gabeln mehr können wie es meine derzeitgen fahrkünste zulassen, hab mich halt jetzt für die vieleicht technich etwas schlechtere aber optische besser ausschauende gabel entschieden.

Ich hab bei dir auch mal ins album geschaut, ist halt nicht mein geschmack mit der weisen gabel.


Cheers
George


----------



## Billybob (1. Juli 2012)

bei der gelegenheitheit würde ich auch noch nen dritten straps locker durch die mitte der führung ziehen... es sollen schon teile flöten gegangen sein weil die anbindung der äusseren rech mager ist.


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Juli 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> bei der gelegenheitheit würde ich auch noch nen dritten straps locker durch die mitte der führung ziehen... es sollen schon teile flöten gegangen sein weil die anbindung der äusseren rech mager ist.


 

Ist mir schon passiert, hatte leider keinen straps mehr ...

Cheers
George


----------



## Billybob (1. Juli 2012)

ärgerlich...
verluste?


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Juli 2012)

ne, das teil liegt dann nur vor dem schaltwerk ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (1. Juli 2012)

Hier mal meins.





Erst vor 2 Wochen gebraucht gekauft, bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.
Sattelstütze und Sattel werden bald noch gewechselt. 
Bremsleitungen müssen auchnoch etwas gekürzt werden, aber das werd ich wohl auf den Winter verschieben.


----------



## belten (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

habe mich nach einem 09er Remedy in 19,5 jetzt für ein 12er Remedy in 21,5 entschieden. Fährt jemand ein solches und kann Eindrücke (was die Größe angeht) schildern oder hat evtl. ein Foto?
Nächstes Problem ist, dass das aktuelle Remedy 9 fast ausverkauft ist. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo noch ein Exemplar zu erstehen ist?


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Juli 2012)

Trek Essen hat noch ein 9er in 21,5


----------



## BePe (2. Juli 2012)

Moin,
ich suche einen Lenker der in Rise und Winkeln dem vom 9er 2011 entspricht aber gerne 720-750mm breit ist.

Hat da jemand ne idee?
Achso und zu teuer sollter nicht sein.


----------



## jazz_58 (2. Juli 2012)

BePe schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich suche einen Lenker der in Rise und Winkeln dem vom 9er 2011 entspricht aber gerne 720-750mm breit ist.
> 
> Hat da jemand ne idee?
> Achso und zu teuer sollter nicht sein.



SIXPACK Leader SL, 720 mm, ca. 45 EUR!


----------



## byronic (2. Juli 2012)

belten schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mich nach einem 09er Remedy in 19,5 jetzt für ein 12er Remedy in 21,5 entschieden. Fährt jemand ein solches und kann Eindrücke (was die Größe angeht) schildern oder hat evtl. ein Foto?
> Nächstes Problem ist, dass das aktuelle Remedy 9 fast ausverkauft ist. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo noch ein Exemplar zu erstehen ist?



Wie groß bist du denn selbst? Ich fahr nen 19,5er 2011/8er bei 1,79m. Würd es aber mittlerweile gerne gegen ein 18,5er tauschen.


----------



## belten (3. Juli 2012)

so, habe in Stuttgart noch ein 21,5 gefunden. Bei meinen 1,93 ist das hoffentlich passender als das 19,5. wer von euch fährt denn noch ein 21,5 bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## HerrRossi (3. Juli 2012)

fahre auch ein 21,5 bei 1,90 m und relativ großer Schrittlänge. Passt bestens. Habe nur den Lenker gegen einen mit 50mm Rise ausgetauscht.


----------



## lefreak (5. Juli 2012)

WÜrdet ihr aktuell zu einem 9er oder 8er tendieren? Bekomme bei beiden gute Konditionen beim 9er müsste ich jedoch mein gesamtes Budget aufbrauchen.

Muss mich heute entscheiden, komme jedoch auf keinen grünen Zweig, für das 8er spricht klar die schöne Farbe, Ausstattung ist aber eher mau. 

Das 9 ist sehr gut ausgestattet und auch ungewöhnlich viel leichter als das 8er (800gramm)

Ich bitte um Rat

Der Unterschied zwischen beiden beträgt 700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (5. Juli 2012)

lefreak schrieb:


> WÜrdet ihr aktuell zu einem 9er oder 8er tendieren? Bekomme bei beiden gute Konditionen beim 9er müsste ich jedoch mein gesamtes Budget aufbrauchen.
> 
> Muss mich heute entscheiden, komme jedoch auf keinen grünen Zweig, für das 8er spricht klar die schöne Farbe, Ausstattung ist aber eher mau.
> 
> ...


 
Komponenten kann man umbauen, umlackieren wird dann eher etwas schwieriger!

Cheers
George


----------



## lefreak (5. Juli 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Komponenten kann man umbauen, umlackieren wird dann eher etwas schwieriger!
> 
> Cheers
> George



Das ist schon klar, häßlich ist das 9er auch nicht 

Jedoch ist momentan der Gewichts und Komponentenvorteil des 9er höher als der Preisunterschied.

Das ist echt schwieriger als Auto kaufen.


----------



## Billybob (5. Juli 2012)

lefreak schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, häßlich ist das 9er auch nicht



dann musst du ja nur noch entschieden, ob dir 800g 700 wert sind...

da würde ich lieber warten bis ein teil von alleine abfällt und dann gegen was besseres tauschen (falls du bock auf schrauben hast)


----------



## byronic (5. Juli 2012)

Ich würd dir zum 8ter raten, denn du wirst sicherlich etwas austauschen wollen, und da sind die 800 Euro schon sehr gut. Hab bei meinem auch schon Vorbau/Lenker, Kurbel/2fach, Bremsen/Gabel getauscht. Was noch fehlt ist nen LRS, aber da muss erstmal die Kohle für ran.


----------



## Erroll (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hab im Slash Thread schon gefragt, aber hier ist irgendwie mehr los und evtl kann mir hier auch jemand helfen. Weiß jemand, ob das Slash ein pressfit Innenlager hat?


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Juli 2012)

so jetzt mit Reverb und pedalen gewogen und so wirds erst einmal bleiben. Ok da kommt noch eine 160mm fork rein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (7. Juli 2012)

Tut mir leid, aber ich halte diese ewige Gewichts-Feilscherei im 100g-Breich für völlig überzogen - und ganz speziell im Einsatzbereich eines Remedy als völlig daneben. Das Bike muss funktionieren, stabil und (je nach Fahrergewicht) noch einigermassen steif und lenkpräzise sein. Ob es da bei Rahmendgröße M jetzt 12,8 oder 13,4kg wiegt ist so nebensächlich wie eine Fussball EM.


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Juli 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich halte diese ewige Gewichts-Feilscherei im 100g-Breich für völlig überzogen - und ganz speziell im Einsatzbereich eines Remedy als völlig daneben. Das Bike muss funktionieren, stabil und (je nach Fahrergewicht) noch einigermassen steif und lenkpräzise sein. Ob es da bei Rahmendgröße M jetzt 12,8 oder 13,4kg wiegt ist so nebensächlich wie eine Fussball EM.


 

Genauso nebensächlich wie deine meinung...

Da musst du schon etwas diffrenzieren, ich betreibe kein leichtbau. Ich achte halt nur darauf das mein bike nicht gerade 15 KG wiegt oder mehr. Auch die verbauten teile sind keine leichtbaugeschichten und haben soviel steifigkeit das nichts knarrt oder sich verwindet.

Wenn du halt kein geld für halbare und etwas leichtere parts ausgeben möchtest bitte, ist ja dein ding.
Ich für meinen teil hab halt eben spaß drann!


Cheers
George


----------



## Giovanni1 (8. Juli 2012)

Lass gut sein, war kein persönlicher Angriff, im Gegenteil, jeder kann sich reinsteigern wo und wie er will.
Meine Meinung betrachte ich alleridngs nicht als nebensächlich, sondern als genauso viel wert wie jede andere hier auch.
Woran Du auf jeden Fall noch feilen kannst, ist die vernünftige Verwendung von Satzzeichen


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Juli 2012)

Wenn Gewichtsverlust dann sollte die Komponente wenigsten genauso steif sein bzw Reserven bieten wie die  alte Komponente. Aber bei manchen sachen is Grammfeilschen eh was fürn Allerwertesten, speziell beim Antrieb und bei nich für den Einsatz gedachten Reifen


----------



## Giovanni1 (10. Juli 2012)

Markpa schrieb:


> An die Waschwilligen... habt ihr euch schon mal überlegt warum Waschmittel eigentlich so schön sauber macht? Da sind nämlich so tolle Sachen wie Tenside und Fettloeser drin. Nicht unbedingt gut für Lager etc. Dichtungen hin oder her. Irgendwann ist das Fett ausgewaschen und dann flutscht es nimmer. Schon mal versucht die Lager in den Gelenken oder in den Naben nachzufetten? Eben geht nicht, weil gedichtet.


 

Warum sollte es die Lager auswaschen, wenn sie gedichtet sind? Dann geht auch das Waschwasser nicht rein. Er hat ja nicht vor, mit dem Dampfstrahler draufzuhalten


----------



## COLKURTZ (10. Juli 2012)

Änderungen am 8er 2012 19,5'',

(selbst gewogen) und +/- ggüber Originalausstattung:

SRAM PG1070 11-36 Kassette (356g): minus 100g
KCNC XC2 Kurbel 3-fach (750g): minus 245g
Maxxis Ardent 2,6 60a falt (898g): plus 270g (bei 2 Reifen)
LRS 4way Pro / ZTR Flow hi X-12 (1753g): minus 460g
Mit XLC Plattformpedalen wiege ich 13,5 kg.

Ein 2,6er Ardent hinten ist sicherlich übertrieben, da folgt noch ein Ardent in 2,4. Mit bspw. für den AM Einsatz brauchbaren Conti MK II Protection würde man bei 2 Reifen 400g ggüber den Ardent einsparen. Das wären dann um die 13kg - im Bereich eines 9er Remedy.


----------



## biker123456 (10. Juli 2012)

was haltet ihr von meinem Remedy?


----------



## ottovalvole (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich klinke mich hier unverschämterweise einfach mal ein:-D

Es wird ein neues Remedy 9.8 für einen guten Kurs gesucht, jemand einen Händlertip?

NRW wär natürlich Toll, RH sollte 18,5 sein.

Vielleicht will ein Händler kurz vor der Trekworld seinen Lagerbestand noch korrigieren;-)

Grüße, TOM


----------



## lefreak (10. Juli 2012)

Wann werden denn die 2013 vorgestellt?


----------



## Houschter (10. Juli 2012)

16. - 21.07. ist Trek World


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (10. Juli 2012)

Jau, lieferbar sind sie dann Mai 2013


----------



## bansaiman (10. Juli 2012)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Hallo, ich klinke mich hier unverschämterweise einfach mal ein:-D
> 
> Es wird ein neues Remedy 9.8 für einen guten Kurs gesucht, jemand einen Händlertip?
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob die das 9.8 noch haben, aber das 2011er 9.7 gibt es dort für 2699 ; ruf mal bei Fahrrad XXL St. Augustin an.


----------



## ottovalvole (10. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, aber es soll ein 2012 9.8 sein wegen:

Farbe
Shimano Schaltung


Bitte keinen Glaubenskrieg, ist nur ne Vorliebe.

Will ja auch keines geschenkt, aber LP muss es auch nicht sein. 

Aktuell sollte ein Angebot unter 4K möglich sein, denke ich..

Grüße TOM


----------



## Houschter (10. Juli 2012)

Auf der HP von Trek Essen wird eins angeboten.


----------



## ottovalvole (10. Juli 2012)

Yepp, da war ich heute.. 

Sagen wir so, wir sind nicht handelseinig geworden, und nun prüfe ich den Markt.

Dabei scheinen die Jungs echt Ok, vielleicht lässt sich noch was über Zubehör machen, Pedale, bashguard etc..


----------



## byronic (10. Juli 2012)

Schau mal bei Bike Corner in Hammeln! Dort hab ich schon 2 Trek Bikes her, und immer zu einem super Kurs. 
Dort haben sie grad ein Testbike für 3.8...
www.fun-corner.de


----------



## Terja (11. Juli 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> so jetzt mit Reverb und pedalen gewogen und so wirds erst einmal bleiben. Ok da kommt noch eine 160mm fork rein ...



Ist das ne Reverb Stealth , wenn ja woher ?
Grüße


----------



## Houschter (11. Juli 2012)

Terja schrieb:


> Ist das ne Reverb Stealth , wenn ja woher ?
> Grüße



Nein, oben sieht man die Leitung.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Juli 2012)

Terja schrieb:


> Ist das ne Reverb Stealth , wenn ja woher ?
> Grüße



Ist eine normale 2012


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (13. Juli 2012)

Wwelche Leute fahren hier einen enduro oder Freeride Sattel auch aPreis?uf touren?
welchen?
Wie zufrieden seid ihr?


----------



## Rischar (13. Juli 2012)

Ich muss noch einmal wegen den Kugellagern nachfragen:
Hat Jemand von Euch mal neue Lager für's 2009er Remedy bestellt? Ich habe mir die falschen Lager für die Wippe gekauft. Die Bezeichnung 6900 2RS - 10x22x6 ist falsch. Wo kann ich die passenden bekommen?

Hier noch ein Bild


----------



## crasher1973 (13. Juli 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich muss noch einmal wegen den Kugellagern nachfragen:
> Hat Jemand von Euch mal neue Lager für's 2009er Remedy bestellt? Ich habe mir die falschen Lager für die Wippe gekauft. Die Bezeichnung 6900 2RS - 10x22x6 ist falsch. Wo kann ich die passenden bekommen?
> 
> Hier noch ein Bild



Ich habe letzten neue Lager bei Trek Händler meines Vertrauens in Duisburg bekommen - http://www.cdrei.de . Du kannst es aber auch mal hier http://www.bike-alm.de/index.php?cat=c3188_Trek-Remedy-Alu-2010.html versuchen.


----------



## Rischar (13. Juli 2012)

Was hast du beim HÃ¤ndler bezahlt?

Der MÃ¼nchener Trek Store will 100 â¬ haben. Das sehe ich aber nicht ein


----------



## crasher1973 (13. Juli 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Was hast du beim Händler bezahlt?
> 
> Der Münchener Trek Store will 100  haben. Das sehe ich aber nicht ein



Dann aber für alle Lager zusammen?
Ich meine so um die 14 - 16 EUR für eins der Hauptlager (6903LLB O.D. 30mm, I.D. 17mm W7mm w/ 3mm Ext Race (Hauptlager)) bezahlt zu haben.


----------



## Rischar (13. Juli 2012)

Ja, für alle Lager.
Hmm. Auch nicht gerade günstig... wenn man das zusammenrechnet, wird's auch teuer.


Das hier wären die Richtigen für die Wippe, oder?
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...010--275322--Cartridge-Bearing--6900-2RS.html
Passen die auch in mein 2009er Remedy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimonTrek (14. Juli 2012)

Habe mir vor paar tagen auch neue Lager bestellt, alles Ã¼ber den Trek Store MÃ¼nchen - die Lager in der Wippe ( Evo Link ) kosten - StÃ¼ck 9,99 â¬ und die Lager an der Kettenstrebbe ( die Lager Ã¼berm Trettlager ) kosten - StÃ¼ck 6,99 â¬. 
Die 2 Lager hinten kriegst du bei jedem der Kugellager verkauft, habe 5 â¬ fÃ¼r die 2 bezahlt.


----------



## jazz_58 (15. Juli 2012)

brauche eine BIG Gabel für mein Remedy 8, 2011, da die 32 talas doch etwas "flattert". BOS de ville ist zwar sicher das beste aber momentan zu teuer. Die Lyrik U-turn kommt am nächsten und momentan am preiswertesten, allerdings das Gewicht von 2400 schreckt etwas ab. Tipps?


----------



## bansaiman (15. Juli 2012)

Bei gleichem Gewicht würde ich zur Suntour SF 12 raten. Wenn du keine absenkung brauchst, bestellst die bei Gocycles und sagst das; dann kannstdein paar Gramm sparen. Die Gabel spricht super an, ist steif und hat alle Abstimmöglichkeiten. Bei Bedarf hier im Forum günstig tunebar.
Neupreis 489 .
Bei gleichem gewicht die leichteste Coil Gabel (hat nämlich tatsächlich mit 160mm die 2400, die Lyrik dürfte noche twas drübergehen) und hast somit auch entsprechenden Komfort außerdem riesen Garantie: MArzocchi 55 RC3 TI, ca. 800 wenn du dich etwas umguckst oder bei Läden via Telefon handelst (BEi entsprechendem Geld würde ich nur die Deville doer die 55 RC3 Ti nehmen).
Ansonsten Lyrik solo Air Dh als Neugabel im Bikemarkt aus nem Radel, mit Rechnungskopie des Radkäufers, dann hast auch ne Neugabel zum guten Budget.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-RC2-DH-Solo-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html

kannst ja fragen, ob noch ein 2011er modell zu haben ist, da wäre dann sicher noch ein besserer Preis drin


----------



## jazz_58 (15. Juli 2012)

Hey, danke für die tipps. Ich tendiere stark zur lyrik, mal schauen...


----------



## sirmike (15. Juli 2012)

Mal ein Bild meines Remys von Heute:


----------



## byronic (15. Juli 2012)

Hab heute auch meins mal ausgefahren! ^^


----------



## jazz_58 (15. Juli 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Hab heute auch meins mal ausgefahren! ^^


gleiches Modell wie meinst, nur Nummer kleiner ; ) Hast Du die Lyrik drauf?
bist du vorher mit der 32 talas gefahren? falls ja, wie ist der Unterschied?


----------



## mw01 (15. Juli 2012)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die tipps. Ich tendiere stark zur lyrik, mal schauen...



lyrik 170mm solo air rc 2 dh is ja grundsätzlich eine gute gabel, aber mit einbauen und vergesen is halt nix wenn man merkt, dass die hsc und lsc o.F. ist. 
dann kommt noch eine umölung des ölsumpfes im casting dazu.
naja, meine begeisterung hält sich in grenzen....


btw: ich weiß, nicht der richtige fred, aber hat vielleicht irgendwer eine gute lösung, wie die lsc bohrung der mico bei stellung "ganz zu" komplett verschlossen wird?


----------



## jazz_58 (15. Juli 2012)

nee, also wenn lyrik, dann nur die coil u-turn...


----------



## byronic (15. Juli 2012)

Naja, meine läuft tadellos, und obwohl ich am Anfang gemeint habe, meine LHS sei auch ohne Funktion, habe ich mal ne Zeitlang mit viel LS gefahren und dann mal wieder komplett auf, da merkste schon ne riesige Veränderung. Ich glaub das große Problem ist, das viele Leute einschl. mir, sich zum ersten mal eine Gabel mit LHS kaufen und nicht merken/wissen, wie sich so eine Einstellungsveränderung wirklich anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (16. Juli 2012)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die tipps. Ich tendiere stark zur lyrik, mal schauen...





HIer, ahbe das gefunden:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/11881-marzocchi-55-rc3-titanium-federgabel-160mm-qr20-neu

Schlag da zu!
Die Lyrik Coil bekommst auch kaum billiger und die Marzocchi kostet eigentlich mehr als 830 .
Mein Kollege und ich fahren von 60 Km touren bis leichten Bikeparkeinsatz (Drops bis 2 M ins Flat) die Deville und die 55 RC 3 und sind absolut zufrieden. Das sind für ihren Einsatzbereich und den FEderweg die besten Gabeln und würde nichts anderes mehr fahren. Sind halt normalerweise teuer, aber 600 ist klasse!
Da hast du eine Gabel mit ordentlich funktionierender Dämpfung, sensationellem Ansprechverhalten und guter Garantieleistung.
Dass die nicht tapered ist, tut dem ganzen keinen abbruch; nach den ganzen debatten rund um dieses Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mit 90 Kilo beim genannten Einsatzbereich keine negativen Dinge über die 1 1/8 Deville berichten kann. Bei dem Preis nen 1 1/8 Steuersatz für 30-50 Euro einbauen lassen ist echt kein großer Nachteil.
Ich würde dir klar dazu raten, eh du eine überteuerte Fox oder ne Lyrik nimmst, die beide an die Funktion der MArzocchi nicht rankommen. Und die wird maximal so schwer sin wie die Lyrik Coil.
Die 55 RC3 Ti (habe ich dei ganze Zeit vergessen) hat übrigens ne Titanfeder anstatt Stahl


----------



## Rischar (16. Juli 2012)

SimonTrek schrieb:


> Habe mir vor paar tagen auch neue Lager bestellt, alles über den Trek Store München - die Lager in der Wippe ( Evo Link ) kosten - Stück 9,99  und die Lager an der Kettenstrebbe ( die Lager überm Trettlager ) kosten - Stück 6,99 .
> Die 2 Lager hinten kriegst du bei jedem der Kugellager verkauft, habe 5  für die 2 bezahlt.



Okay. Das ist schonmal gut zu wissen - irgendwie dachte ich, es gäbe sie nur im Set. Trotzdem teuer und deshalb wäre es nur meine Notlösung...

Weiß Jemand, ob die Kugellager der Wippe beim 2009er und beim 2010er Remedy identisch sind?


----------



## jazz_58 (16. Juli 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> HIer, ahbe das gefunden:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/11881-marzocchi-55-rc3-titanium-federgabel-160mm-qr20-neu
> 
> ...


puuuh! das nenn ich besorgte Remedy-Freunde ; ))) danke für die Mühe. Ich bin immer noch etwas unsicher. Die Marzocchi ist schon ein Brocken, hätte am liebsten die BOS de ville....
vielleicht noch etwas abwarten...irgendwann kommen die 2013 Modelle


----------



## SimonTrek (16. Juli 2012)

Weiß Jemand, ob die Kugellager der Wippe beim 2009er und beim 2010er Remedy identisch sind?[/quote]

Hatte genau die selbe Frage in München gestellt, ja sind gleich, irgendwie sollen die Lager von 2008 -2010 gleich sein bei allen ! 
Ob es bei Carbon auch der Fall ist, interesiert mich nicht !
Carbon macht die Berge ja auch nicht flacher !!!


----------



## Bonsai6219 (16. Juli 2012)

Hey, könntet ihr mal posten welche Lenker (nicht das Original) ihr montiert habt und eure Meinung dazu?? Danke


----------



## mttam (16. Juli 2012)

Salsa Pro Moto OS Flat Lenker 
Breite 710mm, Backsweep 5 Grad


----------



## Deleted 225240 (16. Juli 2012)

RaceFace Atlas AM Low Riser (2011) 
725mm breit, 3/4" Rise, 9° rearward, 6° upward (270gr)

Was willst du sonst noch dazu hören? Ist halt ein Lenker, ich hab ihn montiert weil er in rot gut zu den restlichen Teilen passt und ich einen Vorgänger hatte, mit dessen Abmessungen  ich gut klargekommen bin (rearward und upward).


----------



## bansaiman (17. Juli 2012)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> puuuh! das nenn ich besorgte Remedy-Freunde ; ))) danke für die Mühe. Ich bin immer noch etwas unsicher. Die Marzocchi ist schon ein Brocken, hätte am liebsten die BOS de ville....
> vielleicht noch etwas abwarten...irgendwann kommen die 2013 Modelle





NA dann würde ich sagen, halte ausschau, ob noch irgendein Shop das 2011er Modell hat, dann könntest du sicher einen guten Preis aushandeln, anstatt der horrenden aktuellen. Hatte meine 170 noch vor der Erhöhung für 850 bekommen, wo diese ja eigentlich auch schon 950 kostete. Ne 2011ist genauso gut, nur eben mit 1 1/8 aber wenn man die bekäme wäre das mit dem Stuersatz alle male in Ordnung ;-)
aber wie gesagt, wenn du schon das Gewicht einer Lyrik Coil in Kauf nehmen würdest, nimm lieber für den Preis die 55 aus dem geschickten Angebot; sehe gerade, die kannst j asoga rmit Aufklebern noch individuell gestalten, finde ich ja richtig klasse :-D


----------



## Rischar (17. Juli 2012)

SimonTrek schrieb:


> Hatte genau die selbe Frage in München gestellt, ja sind gleich, irgendwie sollen die Lager von 2008 -2010 gleich sein bei allen !
> Ob es bei Carbon auch der Fall ist, interesiert mich nicht !
> Carbon macht die Berge ja auch nicht flacher !!!



Danke. Ich habe mir jetzt n kompletten Lagersatz für die Hälfte vom Trek Preis bestellt 



Lenker:
Nukeproof Warhead 760mm breit 20, mm Rise in gelb  
Meinung: breiter -> mehr Kontrolle/Präzision -> mehr Fahrspaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (17. Juli 2012)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> RaceFace Atlas AM Low Riser (2011)
> 725mm breit, 3/4" Rise, 9° rearward, 6° upward



+1 nur in gülden... bin zufrieden.


----------



## crasher1973 (17. Juli 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Danke. Ich habe mir jetzt n kompletten Lagersatz für die Hälfte vom Trek Preis bestellt



Wo hast Du denn eine Bezugsquelle für diese beiden Lagertypen
* MR1728LLU, O.D. 28mm, I.D. 17mm, W 6mm
* 6903LLB O.D. 30mm, I.D. 17mm W7mm w/ 3mm Ext Race
gefunden?
Der einzige Hersteller den ich für das MR1728LLU gefunden habe ist Enduro Bearings, die man in D nur über Toxoholics zu den "üblichen" Konditionen beziehen kann. Für das 6903LLB (Version mit dem festen 3mm Distanzring) habe ich gar keine Bezugsquelle finden können.

Lenker: Vector Carbon 740 mm 12° in Verbindung mit einem 60mm Vorbau.


----------



## Rischar (17. Juli 2012)

Einfach per Google "Trek Remedy 2009 Bearings":
http://mbbearings.co.uk/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_31&products_id=561

Ich habe die Lager einzeln auch nirgendswo gefunden. Deshalb hab ich sie einfach dort bestellt...


----------



## Deleted 87315 (17. Juli 2012)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Hey, könntet ihr mal posten welche Lenker (nicht das Original) ihr montiert habt und eure Meinung dazu?? Danke




Answer Pro Taper Carbon
Breite: 720mm, Rise: 25,4mm, Farbe:schwarz gold
Vorbau: Bontrager Rhythm Pro 50mm.
Es wurden alle Spacer bis auf einen über den Lenker gesetzt aufgrund der eher tiefen Front super Druck am Vorderrad. Der etwas höhere Rise des Answer Pro Taper gefällt mir persönlich besser als der des original Lenkers, da an sehr steilen Stellen das typische Überschlagsgefühl nahezu wegfällt. 
Den Lenker gibt es ebenso in einer Alu Version und ist daher auch etwas günstiger.

Ebenso ist noch zu erwähnen, dass der Lenker einfach einer der schönsten am Markt ist.


----------



## Billybob (18. Juli 2012)

Checkarei schrieb:


> aufgrund der eher tiefen Front super Druck am Vorderrad. Der etwas höhere Rise des Answer Pro Taper gefällt mir persönlich besser als der des original Lenkers, da an sehr steilen Stellen das typische Überschlagsgefühl nahezu wegfällt.


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Juli 2012)

@Checkerai....Klingt unlogisch .Ich hab an meinen Moto auch den Lenker von 40mm rise auf 10 mm umgestellt und den Vorbau von 90 auf 70 umgestellt.So hab ich erreicht das das Vorderrad an den Schlüssel stellen den nötigen Druck hat und das Überschlagsgefühl ausbleibt Wo ich überrascht war das 30mm mehr am Lenker schon einiges ausmachen und die 740mm sind ne jute Basis   Aber das kommt immer auf die Hausumgebung an  Da kann selbst nen 680 er Lenker schon recht grenzwertig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87315 (18. Juli 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @Checkerai....Klingt unlogisch .Ich hab an meinen Moto auch den Lenker von 40mm rise auf 10 mm umgestellt und den Vorbau von 90 auf 70 umgestellt.So hab ich erreicht das das Vorderrad an den Schlüssel stellen den nötigen Druck hat und das Überschlagsgefühl ausbleibt Wo ich überrascht war das 30mm mehr am Lenker schon einiges ausmachen und die 740mm sind ne jute Basis   Aber das kommt immer auf die Hausumgebung an  Da kann selbst nen 680 er Lenker schon recht grenzwertig sein



Sry schlecht geschrieben. 
Es waren vorm Lenkertausch eben noch alle Spacer unterm Lenker Gabelschaft ungekürzt, desswegen jetzt auch der höhere Druck am Vorderrad.


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Juli 2012)

Checkarei schrieb:


> Sry schlecht geschrieben.
> Es waren vorm Lenkertausch eben noch alle Spacer unterm Lenker Gabelschaft ungekürzt, desswegen jetzt auch der höhere Druck am Vorderrad.


Kleiner Tipp von mir ,lass se maulen mitn Spacerturm Wäre ich dem damals nachgekommen hätte ich ein Problem mit dem neuen Vorbau, wegen fehlender Rohrlänge, bekommen


----------



## Arthur27 (18. Juli 2012)

Kennt einer zufällig die Reach und Stack-werte eines 2009er Remedys in 17,5" ? Verfolge gerade die ICB-Diskussion und wollte das mal mit meinem Bike vergleichen.

Hab zwar den Originalkatalog von 2009 mit den geometrieangaben, aber da fehlen die Werte. Denke mal dass die 2012er Werte abweichen werde ?!?


----------



## HerrRossi (19. Juli 2012)

gerade bei Facebook gesehen. Das 2013er Remedy 9:


----------



## bansaiman (19. Juli 2012)

Etwas ungewöhnliche Farbe, ABER sieht hammer aus 

Was ich mir nur frage: 

Welches MOdell ist das? Wäre nämlich für mich direkt  wahrscheinlich das größte (vielleicht auch einzige ^^) Gegenargument für den Kauf des Rades.

Denn wahrscheinlich ist´s schon das Topmodell der alu Reihe;
Da hatte das Remedy 8 2009 schon komplett XT.
Sauerei!

Naja, ansonsten bin ich gespannt auf den rest der reihe und die Daten


----------



## bikesiggi (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
hier gibt's ein schönes schwarz/weißes Remedy in XL, aber mit  "richtiger" Gabel.  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trek-Remedy-8-Custom-Aufbau-Nur-Feinsten-/261068393843  Lyrik Coil, XT Bremsen, etc. Verkauft mein Freund Sascha (Ernieball73  hier im Forum). Der "arme" ist im Schwarzwald in Urlaub. Deshalb stell  ich die Info hier rein. Fragen beantwortet er gerne.
Gruß
Siggi


----------



## Rischar (19. Juli 2012)

Green 

Der Federweg der Gabel sieht so gering aus. Oder wirkt das nur so?


----------



## ernieball73 (19. Juli 2012)

Meld mich doch mal kurz 

Also Fals die Frage meinem Ebayangebot galt?!:

Ne ,wirkt anscheinend auf dem Foto nur so , das ist ne 160mm Rockshox Lyric Coil !
Super Performance auf dem Trail !

Achso , und nen schönen Gruss an alle hier ausem schönen Schwarzwald (Kirchzarten


----------



## bansaiman (19. Juli 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Green
> 
> Der Federweg der Gabel sieht so gering aus. Oder wirkt das nur so?




Ja, green, giftgreen ;-)
Dachte ich mir auch mti der GAbel, Fuel Ex, was? ^^

Bist mal demnächst wiede rin WB oder Willingen?


----------



## bansaiman (19. Juli 2012)

An alle, die sich für ein neues Remedy 2012 interessieren!

habe gerade das hier gefunden :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trek-Remedy-...rräder&var=&hash=item3f19dd3b3a#ht_882wt_1185


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (19. Juli 2012)

Remedy Treffen in einem Bikepark ? Wäre ich dabei


----------



## chicolini (19. Juli 2012)

fone schrieb:


> ob das so toll ist, den drehpunkt in die achse zu legen? schnellspanner anknallen, mehr bremsenschleifen usw...
> 
> .



Bei Bergamont nennt  man das koaxiale Schwingenlagerung, im Threesome funktioniert das System unauffällig gut.

Merke aber auch keine spürbare Änderung gegenüber den herkömmlichen Systemen..

muß an mir liegen, ich merk beim fahren jedenfalls keinen Vorteil


----------



## ernieball73 (19. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein Remedy 8( zum Verkauf mit ner sehr "stimmigen" Ausstattung ( XT-Ice-Tec v+h 200er Disc / DT Swiss custom Ex1750 von Pancho Wheels/ Truvativ Holzefeller Bar mit Coolen Design/ Joplin 4R /Ergon GA1/ Fizik Gamma /Fat Albert 2,4/ usw usw ..)und ner fetten Lyric Coil Gabel !

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=261068393843


----------



## Marki72 (19. Juli 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Etwas ungewöhnliche Farbe, ABER sieht hammer aus
> 
> Was ich mir nur frage:
> 
> ...




Hi Bansaiman,

ja, ist das neu3 9er Alu! Ich habs auf jeden Fall sofort bestellt!
Im Gegensatz zum Foto kommt es auch mit innenverlegter Stealth-Stütze!

Gruß Markus


----------



## aurbans (19. Juli 2012)

Bin interessiert an Lyric Coil 160mm mit 20mm Steckachse für mein Trek Remedy 9 (2012).Gibt es ein Adapter Kit für den Bontrage Laufrad mit 15mm Steckachse oder brauch ich ein neues Laufrad?


----------



## Rischar (19. Juli 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ja, green, giftgreen ;-)
> Dachte ich mir auch mti der GAbel, Fuel Ex, was? ^^
> 
> Bist mal demnächst wiede rin WB oder Willingen?



Ja, vermutlich!
Ich bin demnächst mal Zuhause im Rheinland  Ende Juli/Anfang August... Ich weiß nur noch nicht mit welchem Rad  Entweder das Remedy oder das Rage...
Aber wenn's n Remedytreffen geben würde, bleibt das Rage hier!


----------



## derabe77 (19. Juli 2012)

schließ mich mal aurbans an...

2010er remy 8...32 talas raus, 36 talas rein...

aber: 

neues lr nur vorne?

oder nur nabe und bontrager lr neu einspeichen?

isses nur die optik die verschiedene laufräder quasi "verbietet"? 

worauf muss ich beim naben/lrsatz kauf aufpassen (what the hell is ne maulweite???) 

man, als "frischling" is das alles echt sehr kompliziert...

thx for all ya help, 
greetz

[achja, ich hab alle remedy-relevanten threads mehr als einmal durch, nur nicht notiert wo ich was find...und da ich auch mit der suchfunktion nicht schlauer wurde dacht ich ich frag einfach...

alle dies nervt zum xten mal gleiche fragen zu beantworten kann ich verstehen, hoff trotzdem dass sich einer von euch technikwissenspotenten bikerbrüdern kurz die zeit für ne antwort nehmen wird


----------



## jazz_58 (19. Juli 2012)

derabe77 schrieb:


> schließ mich mal aurbans an...
> 
> 2010er remy 8...32 talas raus, 36 talas rein...
> 
> ...



... 36 talas wieder raus (!) und ne Lyrik coil rein (gibt es jetzt überall günstiger). Vorderrad mit Hope (inkl. 20 mm Steckachse inlays) oder günstigeren Novatec Nabe rein und Ruhe ; )


----------



## derabe77 (19. Juli 2012)

hmmm...wenn du ne gebrauchte aber feine 36 talas um 400 bekommst (obwohl du ewig nach einer leistbaren passenden lyrik coil uturn mico suchtest aber keine mit passender schaftlÃ¤nge fandest und lieber fahren gehst als suchst wie ich) freust dich auch Ã¼ber eine 36er talas ) 

dh novatecnabe neu plus speichen neu plus altes laufrad...

komm ich da unter hundert â¬ weg?

irgendwelche tipps zu gÃ¼nstigen aber brauchbaren naben bzw passenden speichen? 

irgendwie is mir diese fÃ¼lle an unterschiedl parts langsam zviel...wennman sich net auskennt erschlagt einen das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazz_58 (19. Juli 2012)

derabe77 schrieb:


> hmmm...wenn du ne gebrauchte aber feine 36 talas um 400 bekommst (obwohl du ewig nach einer leistbaren passenden lyrik coil uturn mico suchtest aber keine mit passender schaftlänge fandest und lieber fahren gehst als suchst wie ich) freust dich auch über eine 36er talas )
> 
> dh novatecnabe neu plus speichen neu plus altes laufrad...
> 
> ...



mit etwas mühe (rumtel.) kriegst ne lyrik momentan für 580 EUR (NEU!) ganzes laufrad mit z.B. mavic ex 721 Felge und hope, ca. 160 EUR oder novatec unter 100 EUR.


----------



## derabe77 (19. Juli 2012)

erstmal danke fürs schnelle antworten...

aber jetzt muss ich nachhaken...ich hab sooo viel über die beiden gabeln glesen...was is so schlimm an der talas? (abgesehn davon dass ich mir bestimmt die lyrik checkt hätt wenn ich die 6 hunderter haben würd!)

...wenn ich ein wenig mehr kapital hätt würd ich auch nicht wegen laufradumbau so rumjammern...aber ich bin eh schon am limit mit den 400 und brauch wiegsagt noch min 100 für 20er steckachsenumbau...

hinzu kommt dass es als ösi sauschwer is, euren mega-onlinemarkt zu überblicken...kenn jetzt schon ureviele shops, aber wenn du mir noch verrätst, wo ich lauffradtechn günstig wegkomm sparst mir voll zeit, wofür ich nat erneut sehr dankebar wär


----------



## derabe77 (19. Juli 2012)

komm mir schon wie der begriffstützigste idiot vor aber nochwas: nabeneinbaubreite: 100 oder 110mm ?


----------



## derabe77 (19. Juli 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...l-Freeride-6-Loch-20mm-2012-weiss::31908.html

würd das sinn machen?

oder eher das vtwo 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Disc-Vorderrad-9mm-Schnellspanner::21442.html


----------



## ernieball73 (19. Juli 2012)

Hier ist alles inclusive !:  Lyric / Top-Laufräder ..... Und vielen guten Parts inclusive Bike 
Nur falls wer so was sucht?.....

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=261068393843


----------



## byronic (19. Juli 2012)

Mhh, irgend wie hab ichs mir besser vorgestellt?
Dachte, dass jetzt sämtliche Züge innen verlegt sind.
Und wo ist die Reverb Stealth hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (19. Juli 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Aber wenn's n Remedytreffen geben würde, bleibt das Rage hier!



Yeah, hört sich doch gut an 
Also ich wäre bei nem Treffen in WB / Willingen dabei.

Da ich noch in keinem von beiden Bikeparks war, würde mich interessieren welches besser für ein Enduro geeignet ist ?
Die 160mm schränken in groben Passagen schon ein wenig ein. Klar, fahrbar ist fast alles, aber obs Spaß macht ...


----------



## bansaiman (20. Juli 2012)

derabe77 schrieb:


> erstmal danke fürs schnelle antworten...
> 
> aber jetzt muss ich nachhaken...ich hab sooo viel über die beiden gabeln glesen...was is so schlimm an der talas? (abgesehn davon dass ich mir bestimmt die lyrik checkt hätt wenn ich die 6 hunderter haben würd!)
> 
> ...




Stellst du dir hier das VR zusammen mit AM-490 Felge in Farbe deiner Wahl und mit Switch Evo Front hub deiner Wahl. Kommst unter 100  für VR und undter 1kg weg und hast Adapter deiner Wahl im Preis, der auch problemlos später wieder gegen andere tauschbar ist.

Gabel nimmst du die, und kannst noch mit aufklebern deiner Wahl individualisieren. Das die Gabel die beste Wahl in dem Bereich ist, habe ich schon ne Seite vorher lange angepriesen ;-)


----------



## Rischar (20. Juli 2012)

Willingen war ich noch nie.

Aber in Winterberg geht alles wunderbar mit dem Remedy, inklusive Downhillstrecke 
Dort war ich insgesamt sicher 10 Tage per Remedy unterwegs.


----------



## bansaiman (20. Juli 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ja, vermutlich!
> Ich bin demnächst mal Zuhause im Rheinland  Ende Juli/Anfang August... Ich weiß nur noch nicht mit welchem Rad  Entweder das Remedy oder das Rage...
> Aber wenn's n Remedytreffen geben würde, bleibt das Rage hier!




Hey super!
Also ende Juli fährt mein Mädel in den Urlaub, da kann ich auf jeden Fall!
Also das übernächste WE könnten wir festhalten, oder wenn da keiner kann das darauf:

Also entweder 28.29. Juli oder am 7.8. August. Jeweils ganz oder einzelne Tage.
Komme aus Bonn. Bräuchte allerdings jemand, der mich mitnehmen kann, falls er aus der Ecke kommt, oder daran vorbeifährt


----------



## derabe77 (20. Juli 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Stellst du dir hier das VR zusammen mit AM-490 Felge in Farbe deiner Wahl und mit Switch Evo Front hub deiner Wahl. Kommst unter 100  für VR und undter 1kg weg und hast Adapter deiner Wahl im Preis, der auch problemlos später wieder gegen andere tauschbar ist.
> 
> Gabel nimmst du die, und kannst noch mit aufklebern deiner Wahl individualisieren. Das die Gabel die beste Wahl in dem Bereich ist, habe ich schon ne Seite vorher lange angepriesen ;-)


 


thx, aber kann es sein dass du die links vergessn hast ?


----------



## Arthur27 (20. Juli 2012)

In Sachen Terminwahl gehts bei mir leider eher spontan zu, hab noch einige andere Sachen in der Schwebe, die im Juli / August anstehen und kann daher eher kurzfristig zusagen 

Aber ich werde mal einen Thread in der Trek Remedy-IG eröffnen, da kann sich jeder beteiligen der Interesse hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=24508

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## bansaiman (20. Juli 2012)

derabe77 schrieb:


> thx, aber kann es sein dass du die links vergessn hast ?




Hi 

dann obige Anleitung auf folgendem Link anwenden! 

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=52&products_id=315


----------



## bansaiman (20. Juli 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Hi Bansaiman,
> 
> ja, ist das neu3 9er Alu! Ich habs auf jeden Fall sofort bestellt!
> Im Gegensatz zum Foto kommt es auch mit innenverlegter Stealth-Stütze!
> ...





UDN was will Trek dafür von dir? 
HAt komplett XT inkl. Bremsen und wahrscheinlich vorne und hinten DRCV Federelemente, gelle?
Welchen Lenkwinkel?


----------



## COLKURTZ (21. Juli 2012)

Welche Kettenlinie hat ein Remedy 8 2012 (3-fach, Schelle, nicht e-type,...)? 50mm? Ich meine mal etwas von 50,9mm gelesen zu haben?


----------



## ernieball73 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo nochmal ...
Ich poste es einfach nochmal...

Hier gibts ein wirklich mit viel Liebe zum Detail aufgebautes Trek Remedy mit Lyric in schwarz/weiß in XL ,schaut's Euch einfach mal an.... Danke 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=261068393843


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (22. Juli 2012)

Wie oft willst du es noch posten? Stell's doch einfach in den Bikemarkt rein


----------



## Billybob (22. Juli 2012)

mal abgesehen davon haben wohl die meisten abonenten dieses themas bereits ein remedy...


----------



## ernieball73 (22. Juli 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du es noch posten? Stell's doch einfach in den Bikemarkt rein



 stimmt , is glaube ich auch besser dort als im Thread...
War nur so ne Idee... ;-)


----------



## ernieball73 (22. Juli 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon haben wohl die meisten abonenten dieses themas bereits ein remedy...



Ja.... Da könntest Du Recht haben 
Hab ich mir langsam auch gedacht ...


----------



## Marki72 (22. Juli 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> UDN was will Trek dafür von dir?
> HAt komplett XT inkl. Bremsen und wahrscheinlich vorne und hinten DRCV Federelemente, gelle?
> Welchen Lenkwinkel?



Servus Bansaiman!

...Trek will 3700,- Steine (Listenpreis), was ich natürlich nicht bezahle beim Händler meines Vertrauens.
Komplett XT und DRCV. Lenkwinkel 1 Grad flacher wie die 2011 Modelle, 67 Grad bei der flachen MinoLink Stellung.
Das einzige was rausfliegt, wird vermutlich die Gabel sein. Wie bist Du mit Deiner BOS zufrieden und zu welchen Preis sind die momentan erhältlich? Ich hab auch schon Fotos von Teamfahrern gesehen, dass scheinbar ne neue Lyrik kommt mit einer dunklen Beschichtung. Weiß da jemand was drüber?

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## ernieball73 (22. Juli 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du es noch posten? Stell's doch einfach in den Bikemarkt rein



Hab Grade nachgeschaut , ich muss mich dort noch identifizieren...
Grundsätzlich kein Problem , nur bekommt dann diesen freischaltcode per Post zugesendet und das nutzt mir im Moment da ich noch im Urlaub bin sehr wenig.... Somit kann ich da zur Zeit noch nichts einstellen, schade :-(
Weil ich eigentlich versuche zeitnah mein Bike zu verkaufen schaffe ich das nicht dort zu Posten....

Kann mir da evtl wer helfen "nur" mal meinen Ebaylink dort einzustellen?!
Wenn nicht , auch ok ...

Danke und greets ausem Blackforest


----------



## Marki72 (22. Juli 2012)

...noch eine Frage zur Lyrik im Remedy: Fahrt Ihr die Lyrik mit 160 oder mit 170mm? Die meisten Solo Air sind ja 170mm. Ich weiß man könnte Sie auch runtertraveln, mich hätte nur interessiert ob dann der Lenkwinkel zu flach wird?

Viele Grüße aus Bayern
Markus


----------



## byronic (22. Juli 2012)

Also ich hatte damals auch die Entscheidung zwischen der RC2L oder RC2DH, und ich bin froh mich für die RC2L entschieden zu haben. Erstens weil der Lenkwinkel dann doch zu flach werden würde. Außerdem nutze ich oft auch die Absenkung bei langen, großen Anstiegen. Da ich mein Rad ehe oft für Touren etc nutze, würden die 170mm auch zu überdimensioniert sein, 160 reichen da völlig aus.


----------



## Rischar (22. Juli 2012)

Ich habe meine Lyrik Coil von 160mm auf 170mm getunt. Damit bin ich zufrieden. Allerdings würde ich sagen, dass die Veränderung des Lenkwinkels sehr gering ausfällt. Du merkst es aber schon. Wenn du das Remedy mehr auf's bergabfahren trimmen willst, lohnen die 10mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (22. Juli 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Servus Bansaiman!
> 
> ...Trek will 3700,- Steine (Listenpreis), was ich natürlich nicht bezahle beim Händler meines Vertrauens.
> Komplett XT und DRCV. Lenkwinkel 1 Grad flacher wie die 2011 Modelle, 67 Grad bei der flachen MinoLink Stellung.
> ...




die böse ist die einzige luftgabel,die ich mir noch kaufen würde (nur bei geldmangel zum benötigten zeitpunkt würde ich nem budgetlösung ala suntour durolux nehmen).
die Gabel kannst du von sportlich straff bis superweich einstellen doch in jedem Fall ist die dämpfen ein Traum und sie rauscht !nicht! durch den federweg,nützt ihn aber bei bedarf gut aus.


----------



## 1000years (23. Juli 2012)

Liebe Remedy-Fahrer, kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange der Gabelschaft der Fox Float im Remedy 9 2012 ist?

Grüße


----------



## Houschter (23. Juli 2012)

Rahmengröße?


----------



## Alpha8P (23. Juli 2012)

Auch mal HALLO sag .... Bin jetzt von einem Trek 880 und 8000 auf ein Remedy 8 umgestiegen das am Fr per Spedition angekommen ist... 


MFG ...


----------



## bansaiman (23. Juli 2012)

Hier nochmal an alle Interessierten, die Lust haben nächste WOche ein Remedy-Treffen im BIkepark (entweder Winterberg oder Willingen) zu veranstalten, die Erinnerung. In dem Thread sprechen wir uns ab:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=24508

Bevorzugt innerhalb der Woche, da wir die langen Liftwartezeiten vermeiden wollen ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hau meine Anfrage einfach mal hier rein, auch wenn ich von bansaiman schon ein paar Worte dazu gehört habe:

Hier mal ein Video das genau zeigt, was ich mit meinem Bike gerne machen würde. Trails Shreddern, Enduro-Touren und ein paar Sprünge, bzw. die flowigen Natur-"Freeride"-Trails mit gebauten Sprüngen in Warstein/Willingen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2u1GImz4Dc"]Transition Covert Product Video      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Ich hab ein nahezu originales, unverbasteltes Remedy 8 aus 2009.

Irgendwie scheue ich mich aber davor es richtig hart ranzunehmen, weil mich das geringe Rahmengewicht davor abschreckt z.B. Sprünge zu machen wie im Video bsp. bei 0:58, 1:06 und vor allem 1:54 zu sehen.
Das Remedy hat ja knapp 2,7kg, das Covert im Video schon 3,2kg.

Das Trek Slash z.B. als "dicker" Bruder muss ja auch eine Daseinsberechtigung haben, es sei denn alles Marketing...

Wäre für ein paar Meinungen dankbar, denn ich bin drauf und dran das Remedy zu verkaufen und z.B. einen Nicolai AM Rahmen dafür zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000years (23. Juli 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Rahmengröße?



Falls ich damit gemeint bin: Kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht 19"?


----------



## Terja (23. Juli 2012)

Hi,
ist jemand auch aufgefallen das beim DRCV Dämpfer nicht wie beschrieben auf Stellung 1-Hoch,2-Trail und 3-Abfahrt funktioniert, sonders anders herum.
Oder ist das nur bei mir so (Remedy 9 2012).
Grüße


----------



## Rischar (24. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink,

was du beschreibst, hält das Remedy locker aus  Genau dafür wurde es doch gebaut 

Ich fahre das Remedy seit 2 Jahren im Bikepark. Und das nicht wenig 
Guck dir mal meine Videos an. Dort fahre ich größtenteils Remedy. ZB: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18180

Oder guck dir mal paar Videos von Cameron McCaul oder Brandon Semenuk. Ich finde jetzt auf die schnelle keins. Aber in den neueren New World Disorder Teilen sollten beide Remedy fahren.

Nächstes Beispiel: Rene Wildhaber. Er hat auf dem Remedy die Megavalanche gewonnen.

Auf richtigen Downhillstrecken kommt es dann an die Grenzen. In Leogang habe ich mir ein DH-Rad gewünscht  Aber die DH-Strecke in Winterberg macht mit dem Remedy definitiv viel Spaß! Und viel schneller fahre ich mit meinem DH-Rad auch nicht...


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich hau meine Anfrage einfach mal hier rein, auch wenn ich von bansaiman schon ein paar Worte dazu gehört habe:
> 
> Hier mal ein Video das genau zeigt, was ich mit meinem Bike gerne machen würde. Trails Shreddern, Enduro-Touren und ein paar Sprünge, bzw. die flowigen Natur-"Freeride"-Trails mit gebauten Sprüngen in Warstein/Willingen.
> 
> ...


 

Hier wohl eine mögliche antwort.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lSfN6qSHUw&feature=fvwrel"]Trek 2012 Remedy 9 Mountain Bike Review at Manly Dam Australia      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juli 2012)

Hi GeorgeP,

dein Rad ist echt schön aufgebaut!
Du müsstest nur noch den Dämpfer gegen einen Anständigen austauschen, dann hättest du noch mehr Spaß mit dem guten Stück!


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich hau meine Anfrage einfach mal hier rein, auch wenn ich von bansaiman schon ein paar Worte dazu gehört habe:
> 
> Hier mal ein Video das genau zeigt, was ich mit meinem Bike gerne machen würde. Trails Shreddern, Enduro-Touren und ein paar Sprünge, bzw. die flowigen Natur-"Freeride"-Trails mit gebauten Sprüngen in Warstein/Willingen.
> 
> ...





HI,

hab´s mir mal angeschaut.
Wenn du bedenkst,d ass dein remedy sogar noch mehr Alu in den Streben hat, während der heutige 2012er rahmen aus dem Video über 100Gramm weniger hat, ist umso mehr beeindruckend wie vertraunesvoll man das Ding in Drops aus 1,5 m ins FLAT haut.
Bei dem Covert Video sind ein paar Sprünge etwas höhre, ABER die gehen auch in eine abfallende präparierte Landung. also zusammen mit den videos der anderen (Rischar) wirst du sehen, dass das alle sgut machbar ist.
Ich wiege ürigens 90 und habe es schon mehrfach mit 2 m in sFLat malträtiert  Außerdem hast du lebenslange Garantie, also wenn mal der Rahmen irgendwann den Geist aufgeben sollte, gibt´s nen neuen ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juli 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hi GeorgeP,
> 
> dein Rad ist echt schön aufgebaut!
> Du müsstest nur noch den Dämpfer gegen einen Anständigen austauschen, dann hättest du noch mehr Spaß mit dem guten Stück!


 
Merci, das freut mir 

Zuerst kommt mal ne neue gabel rein,denn bis jetzt macht der dämpfer eine gute arbeit.
Wollte erst eine fox reinstecken, aber jetzt gibts ne Lyrik mit tuning 

Cheers
George


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juli 2012)

Super, danke fÃ¼r euren Input.
Die "Test-Videos" vom EnglÃ¤nder hab ich auch gesehen und war schon beeindruckt, was er dem Bike zumutet. Ein kleines Aber ist, dass es sich um ein schmÃ¤chtiges Kerlchen von hÃ¶chstens 60kg handelt. Ich wiege immerhin 80 ohne GerÃ¶del, aber bansaiman ist ja nen Tacken schwerer...

Ich glaube Garantie gibt es nur fÃ¼r den Erstbesitzer, oder? Ich hab es 2010 gebraucht gekauft von einem CC/XC Typen, die KettenblÃ¤tter waren demzufolge etwas runter, aber der Rest TOP!

Ihr meint also ich brauch mir bei solchen Strecken wie im nÃ¤chsten Video keine Sorgen zu machenâ¦.???  (Auf dem Transition Covert)

So bei 01:00 Minute und bei 02:00 und vor allem ab 02:55...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17284042"]Andrea Bruno Enduro Video 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

Danke, werde euch auch nicht weiter belÃ¤stigen!


----------



## Rischar (24. Juli 2012)

Du belästigst doch Niemanden 

Jo, Garantie nur für Erstbesitzer.

Hier noch Material:
aus Follow Me:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztvaAjk8Vi4"]Nike 6.0 Utah Shoot - Cam McCaul & Brandon Semenuk      - YouTube[/nomedia]

aus New World Disorder 10. Anfangs per Session, dann per Remedy und am Ende per Dirtbike:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i8EEAUaKHQ"]New world Disorder - Brandon Semenuk  (uprising).avi      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Sie fahren vermutlich Prototypen, aber Remedy ist Remedy. Also ich mache mir jedenfalls keine Sorgen über die Haltbarkeit


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juli 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Du belästigst doch Niemanden
> 
> Jo, Garantie nur für Erstbesitzer.
> 
> ...




 TOP, ich hätt zwar kein einziges Bike auf den Videos erkannt, will Dir aber mal vertrauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (24. Juli 2012)

Guck's dir nochmal an. Du wirst doch wohl dein eigenes Fahrrad erkennen  
Sind zwar andere Lackierungen, aber Hinterbau und Rohre erkennt man, finde ich.


----------



## Mayel13 (24. Juli 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hier noch Material:
> aus Follow Me:
> Nike 6.0 Utah Shoot - Cam McCaul & Brandon Semenuk      - YouTube



Hier ein Screenshot: 






Erkennt man schon


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juli 2012)

Prima, vielen Dank für euren Einsatz. Einzelbildweise hatte ich mir die Filmchen noch nicht angeschaut.

Es sieht so aus, als würde ich das gute Stück doch erst mal behalten und ein wenig "pimpen". Wiegt nämlich so wie es da steht immerhin 14,5kg
Könnte erst mal den Bontrager LRS gegen den EX 1750 tauschen, falls der leichter ist, was ich noch auswiegen muss. Dann müssen vorne zwei neue Kettenblätter drauf. 22er ist klar und dann evtl. ein 34er. Das 32er ist mir zu klein und beim 36er hat der Umwerfer etwas Probleme mit dem Anlupfen, hier muss ich teilweise zwei mal schalten, bzw. nachdrücken, damit der Wechsel klappt - ist halt ein dreifach, aber das dritte musste einem Bashguard weichen. Neue Bremsbeläge, evtl. kürzerer Vorbau und Shims damit meine Gravity Dropper ins Remedy Sattelrohr passt.
Wenn ich alles richtig mache, habe ich nachher hoffentlich wieder 14,5 auf der Waage (die Dropper in 450mm wiegt fast 700g)

Ich werde berichten und Pics posten....


----------



## COLKURTZ (25. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, ein Remedy Rahmen in komplett weiss. Das könnte ich mir für mein Remedy auch mal vorstellen...

Was anderes, habe das gerade im Maxxis MTB Reifen Beitrag auch schon gefragt....Einsatzzweck ist Remedy-like , also einfach für alles, verspielte AM Tour, technische Abfahrten,  mit ein bisserl Flowtrail, 
...derzeit mit Ardent 2,60 60a, die mir zuviel rutschen, insb. nass weniger grippen:

Vorne werde ich defintiv auf Highroller II 2,40 60a umsteigen. Welchen hinten nehmen? MK II Prot habe ich hier schon gesehen. Denke aber auch wieder an Ardent 60a 2,40, Minion F oder R in 2,35 60a? Tipps?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juli 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Hmmm, ein Remedy Rahmen in komplett weiss. Das könnte ich mir für mein Remedy auch mal vorstellen...
> 
> Was anderes, habe das gerade im Maxxis MTB Reifen Beitrag auch schon gefragt....Einsatzzweck ist Remedy-like , also einfach für alles, verspielte AM Tour, technische Abfahrten,  mit ein bisserl Flowtrail,
> ...derzeit mit Ardent 2,60 60a, die mir zuviel rutschen, insb. nass weniger grippen:
> ...



Also ich fahr den MK II Protection vorne und hinten und bin bislang recht zufrieden. Grip und Führungsrolle anständig, besser als mit Nevegal und Fat Albert auf alle Fälle.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Juli 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Hmmm, ein Remedy Rahmen in komplett weiss. Das könnte ich mir für mein Remedy auch mal vorstellen...
> 
> Was anderes, habe das gerade im Maxxis MTB Reifen Beitrag auch schon gefragt....Einsatzzweck ist Remedy-like , also einfach für alles, verspielte AM Tour, technische Abfahrten,  mit ein bisserl Flowtrail,
> ...derzeit mit Ardent 2,60 60a, die mir zuviel rutschen, insb. nass weniger grippen:
> ...


 

Ich fahre vorne HR II in 60a und hinten MK II 2,4 Protection. Hatte den Ardent hinten drauf aber bei nässe( soll hier schon mal regnen) war er mir zu rutschig. Da ist mir der MK II lieber!

Cheers
George


----------



## COLKURTZ (25. Juli 2012)

Georg,
ich finde Deine Kombi sehr ueberzeugend, erfuellt meine Ansprueche wohl am besten. Vorne ganz klar HR II, und hinten schwenke ich von Maxxis auf MK II Prot um.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juli 2012)

Hier ein Test vom HR II - wen´s interessiert...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Maxxis-Minion-High-Roller-2-review-2011.html


----------



## bansaiman (25. Juli 2012)

So für das Remedy Treffen in Winterberg steht jetzt der nächste Dienstag!

Wer noch mit will, sagt mal flott bescheid 
Wäre schön ne nette Truppe zusammen zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazz_58 (26. Juli 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Hmmm, ein Remedy Rahmen in komplett weiss. Das könnte ich mir für mein Remedy auch mal vorstellen...
> 
> Was anderes, habe das gerade im Maxxis MTB Reifen Beitrag auch schon gefragt....Einsatzzweck ist Remedy-like , also einfach für alles, verspielte AM Tour, technische Abfahrten,  mit ein bisserl Flowtrail,
> ...derzeit mit Ardent 2,60 60a, die mir zuviel rutschen, insb. nass weniger grippen:
> ...


... der Klassiker duo: vorne Advantage 2,5, hinten Ardent 2,4


----------



## bansaiman (31. Juli 2012)

Hey LEUTE!!!!!!!!!! Hier habe ich was Schönes!
Bilder vom neuen Remedy (ungefähr oberer Beginn der Seitenmitte) und dem Rest!

http://forums.mtbr.com/trek/2013s-sneaking-onto-web-site-801740-2.html

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob sich etwas Wesentliches an den Rahmen geändert hat? Lenkwinkel/Sitzwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe?
Sonst wäre es ja nur für Erstanschaffer und die Designfetischisten lohnend zu kaufen ;-)


----------



## Sub-Zero (31. Juli 2012)

Servus,

wenn ich mein Rem am Sattelrohr oder den Streben zur Achse packe und an der Felge wackle merkt man ein deutliches Spiel (axial zur Achse). Sieht man auch gut das die Bremsscheibe zwischen den Belägen mitwandert. Fühlt sich jedenfalls so an als ob die Ache nicht richtig klemmt.

Die Steckache hab ich aber schon so fest angezogen das da eigentlich kein Grad mehr möglich ist. 
Irgenwo hab ich hier gelesen das die ABP-Lager ab Werk bzw. Händler oft nicht richtig angezogen sind. 
Wie sollte man da vorgehen bzw. welches Werkzeug braucht man dazu?

Konnte bei mir keinen passenden Schlüssel/ Nuss finden der da drauf gepasst hat. Ein Tip was man dazu an Werkzeug braucht wäre daher super, natürlich auch wenn jemand ne Idee hat wo ran es sonst noch liegen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## Billybob (31. Juli 2012)

Wenn das so deutlich ist müsste man die stelle auch per auge finden. Bei mir hat sich mal der dämpfer an der aufnahme gelöst und der effekt war ähnlich.
Schau mal nach, da bräuchtste auch nur nen innensechskant.


----------



## Sub-Zero (31. Juli 2012)

Ist def. am ABP-Lager bzw. Steckachse.
Alle anderen Lagerstellen hab ich schon mit Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen (ausser dem großen Hauptlager oberhalb der Kurbel, da fehlt mir auch die Passende Nuss).

Hatte das auch schon mal vor n paar Monate, da hab ich die Steckachse stärker zu geknallt dann wars erstmal weg. Aber weiter bekomm ich die nicht mehr zu...


Aber die Dämpferaufnahme war bei mir auch schon mal locker


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Juli 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hey LEUTE!!!!!!!!!! Hier habe ich was Schönes!
> Bilder vom neuen Remedy (ungefähr oberer Beginn der Seitenmitte) und dem Rest!
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/trek/2013s-sneaking-onto-web-site-801740-2.html
> ...



Rein optisch zumindest kann ich so direkt nix feststellen, ein Remedy halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (31. Juli 2012)

Problem erkannt...

Schuld ist/war ein *fehlerhaftes Schaltauge (Produktionsfehler!)*. 

Fähdelte man das Laufrad richtig in die Ausfallenden ein, war es nicht möglich die Steckachse zu montieren, da die Achse am Rand der Bohrung des Schaltauges anstieß und nicht bis zum Gewindeanfang durchgesteckt werden konnte. Mit etwas Gewahlt rutschte zwar die Steckachse in die Bohrung hinein, aber die Achse war dann so verspannt das man max 1 Gewindegang einschrauben konnte.
Wie war es also verbaut?
Wenn man das Rad locker hielt und an der Achse etwas wackelt und drückte, spreitzte sich der Hinterbau soweit auseindander bis das Nabenstück nicht mehr im Ausfallende saß (sondern leicht Verschoben darauf). Dadurch ließ sich die Achse durchstecken und fest schrauben. Allerdings mit dem Ergebniss das die Nabe nicht großflächig "im" Schaltauge saß. sondern vielleicht auf einer Fläche von einem 1/2 mm^2 darauf + das der Hinterbau ca. 2-3mm weiter auseinander war als er sein sollte. 

So war es wohl von Anfang an verbaut. Echt ein Wunder das die bisherigen 700km so gut wie keine Spuren an der Nabe und dem Schaltauge hinterlassen hatten.

Mit einem neuen Schaltauge funltioniert es jetzt wie es sollte.
Laut dem Händler bei dem ich war,  sei das durch aus ein bekanntes Problem und das er das auch schon ein mal hatte.


----------



## Billybob (1. August 2012)

Hört sich an, als hättest du glück gehabt, dass da nicht richtig was kaputt gegangen ist.
Bist du damit gesprungen? Sind dir kosten entstanden? Sicher, dass der hinterbau nicht doch etwas verzogen wurde dadurch?


----------



## Sub-Zero (1. August 2012)

Das Schaltauge hat 25 gekostet. Da ich das Remedy sehr günstig quasi onine bestellt hatte wollte mir der Händler vor Ort das nicht über Garantie abwickeln. 
Vielleicht bekomm ich es ja noch vom Händler wo ich es gekauft habe ersetzt. 
Ist halt nur ärgerlich weil es eigentlich beim Aufbau des Bikes auffallen hätte müssen. Wenn es nicht mein erstes Bike mit Steckachse ist, wär es mir sicherlich auch früher aufgefallen. ANsonsten hatte ich das Remedy ganz normal benutzt, also durch aus auch mal was gröberes bzw.den ein oder ander Sprung (vielleicht so 3/4m). 
Ob der Hinterbau schaden genommen hat, wird man wohl nie rausbekommen, aber denke eher nicht. Axial zur Achse hat der Hinterbau doch recht viel FLex. Zur not hat ja Trek lange Garantie auf den Rahmen und ist ja da recht kullant.


----------



## Grino21 (6. August 2012)

Ich bräuchte mal Eure Meinung. 
Ich hab das Remedy 8 2010. Jetzt möchte ich einen neuen Lenker der länger ist als der Orig. Bontrager 690mm. Welche länge ist Sinnvoll?

Es muss jetzt nicht gerade 750mm wie beim Slash sein. Oder doch


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. August 2012)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal Eure Meinung.
> Ich hab das Remedy 8 2010. Jetzt möchte ich einen neuen Lenker der länger ist als der Orig. Bontrager 690mm. Welche länge ist Sinnvoll?
> 
> Es muss jetzt nicht gerade 750mm wie beim Slash sein. Oder doch




Also ich hab den Lenker gegen einen Syntace Vector mit 760mm ersetzt und diesen auf 740 gekürzt. Für AM/Enduro die ideale Breite meiner Meinung nach. Schmaler braucht man nur, wenn man durch Handtuchbreite, baumbestandene Single-Trails heizt. Aber die Kontrolle ist vieeeel besser...und Nachteile...??..gibts die...????


----------



## psychoo2 (6. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Lenker gegen einen Syntace Vector mit 760mm ersetzt und diesen auf 740 gekürzt. Für AM/Enduro die ideale Breite meiner Meinung nach. Schmaler braucht man nur, wenn man durch Handtuchbreite, baumbestandene Single-Trails heizt. Aber die Kontrolle ist vieeeel besser...und Nachteile...??..gibts die...????


 
Ich hab die gleiche Kombi...Vector von 760mm auf 740 gekürzt und ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Könnte mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen was kürzeres zu fahren.


----------



## psycho82 (6. August 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Merci, das freut mir
> 
> Zuerst kommt mal ne neue gabel rein,denn bis jetzt macht der dämpfer eine gute arbeit.
> Wollte erst eine fox reinstecken, aber jetzt gibts ne Lyrik mit tuning
> ...



Hi George,

sehr weise Entschiedung mit der Lyrik

Gruß

Benny


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. August 2012)

Grino21 schrieb:


> I Jetzt möchte ich einen neuen Lenker der länger ist als der Orig. Bontrager 690mm. Welche länge ist Sinnvoll?
> 
> Es muss jetzt nicht gerade 750mm wie beim Slash sein. Oder doch


Wenn Du unter 170cm bis isn 690er schon recht grenzwertig aber wenn du so wie Ich 190cm bis dann sehen 690 nich nur affig aus, sondern bringen auch ergonomische nachteile bei der Atmung  740 er sind schon meines erachtens nach nen juter Allrounder Aber es gibt ja auch Ausnahmen  Z.b. Vertriden kann nen  740er zu viel sein und beim Bikepark darfs ruhig mehr als 740 sein, denn breite Lenker bringen Kontrolle   Im Endeffekt enscheidest du was drauf kommt


----------



## Grino21 (6. August 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Wenn Du unter 170cm bis isn 690er schon recht grenzwertig aber wenn du so wie Ich 190cm bis dann sehen 690 nich nur affig aus, sondern bringen auch ergonomische nachteile bei der Atmung  740 er sind schon meines erachtens nach nen juter Allrounder Aber es gibt ja auch Ausnahmen  Z.b. Vertriden kann nen 740er zu viel sein und beim Bikepark darfs ruhig mehr als 740 sein, denn breite Lenker bringen Kontrolle  Im Endeffekt enscheidest du was drauf kommt


 
Ich bin 176cm. Und seit ich das 9er Slash habe, ist es irgendwie komisch aufm Remedy (Lenkerlänge).
Ich glaube 740mm ist gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## derabe77 (6. August 2012)

mmn sind auf den remys prinzipiell zu kurze lenker verbaut...auf meinem xl remy war original ein bontrager verbaut der genausolang war wie der aufm ghost amr miss (medium) meiner freundin...eigentl ein witz...war das allererste was getauscht wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grino21 (6. August 2012)

derabe77 schrieb:


> mmn sind auf den remys prinzipiell zu kurze lenker verbaut...auf meinem xl remy war original ein bontrager verbaut der genausolang war wie der aufm ghost amr miss (medium) meiner freundin...eigentl ein witz...war das allererste was getauscht wurde!



Mir ist es erst auf gefallen seit ich das Slash fahre. 
Vor dem Remy hatte ich ein HT dort war auch ein relativ kurzer Lenker dran.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. August 2012)

Ich stolper dauernd über das Wörtchen kurz...

Beim Lenker spricht man eigentlich nicht von Länge, sondern von Breite, oder? Also dann auch von breit und schmal und nicht von lang und kurz, das ist irgendwie komisch...


----------



## derabe77 (6. August 2012)

wie recht du nicht hast kalkhoffpink. also auf den remys sind mmn generell zu SCHMALE lenker verbaut...uswuswusw...

zum glück aber habt ihr mich auch verstanden als ich mich so fälschlich ausdrückte. greetz.


----------



## Skydiver81 (6. August 2012)

Da ich inzwischen wieder mehr in richtung enduro gehe hab mein remdey jetzt eine 180er fox talas bekommen

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/img1828lg.jpg/


----------



## GeorgeP (6. August 2012)

Also die 2012 modelle habe 720mm breite lenker verbaut. Das empfinde ich jetzt nicht als zu schmal.
Wobei ich ja mit einem 740-750mm breiten lenker liebäugel, nur welcher

Cheers
George


----------



## GeorgeP (6. August 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hi George,
> 
> sehr weise Entschiedung mit der Lyrik
> 
> ...


 
ich bin ja nicht lernresistent  ich hoffe das ich sie diese

woche noch bekomme und vor Willingen einbauen kann ...



Cheers
George


----------



## Marki72 (6. August 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also die 2012 modelle habe 720mm breite lenker verbaut. Das empfinde ich jetzt nicht als zu schmal.
> Wobei ich ja mit einem 740-750mm breiten lenker liebäugel, nur welcher
> 
> Cheers
> George



...nimm den 750er Bontrager Carbon Lenker! Schaut super geil aus und ist einigermaßen erschwinglich! Ist auf dem 9er Slash original verbaut.

Gruß Markus


----------



## psycho82 (6. August 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ich bin ja nicht lernresistent  ich hoffe das ich sie diese
> 
> woche noch bekomme und vor Willingen einbauen kann ...
> 
> ...



Drück dir die Daumen, dass die Lyrik noch pünktlich kommt
In Willingen wäre ich auch gern dabei gewesen habe aber schon seit drei Wochen und noch mindestens bis Mitte/Ende August von ärztlicher Seite MTB-Verbot

Gruß

Benny


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. August 2012)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Da ich inzwischen wieder mehr in richtung enduro gehe hab mein remdey jetzt eine 180er fox talas bekommen
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/img1828lg.jpg/




Kriegst Du die 160mm echt zum durchschlagen beim Enduro fahren?
Wie hoch sind die Drops dann bei Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (7. August 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> ...nimm den 750er Bontrager Carbon Lenker! Schaut super geil aus und ist einigermaßen erschwinglich! Ist auf dem 9er Slash original verbaut.
> 
> Gruß Markus


Ich werf ma nen 740er syntace vektor Carbon ins rennen.+10Jahre Garantie.....so noch fragen ?!


----------



## Arthur27 (7. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Kriegst Du die 160mm echt zum durchschlagen beim Enduro fahren?
> Wie hoch sind die Drops dann bei Dir?



Hast zwar nicht direkt mich angesprochen,aber ich find das nicht ungewöhnlich.
Bei ruppigen Abfahrten nutze ich den Federweg regelmässig vollständig.

Drops fahre ich momentan bis ca. 2 Meter Höhe mit dem Remedy ( und 160 mm Lyrik )


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Hast zwar nicht direkt mich angesprochen,aber ich find das nicht ungewöhnlich.
> Bei ruppigen Abfahrten nutze ich den Federweg regelmässig vollständig.
> 
> Drops fahre ich momentan bis ca. 2 Meter Höhe mit dem Remedy ( und 160 mm Lyrik )




Ok, interessant. ich hab auch nur angefragt, weil ich persönlich bei meinen Enduro-Ausflügen vielleicht 120mm ausnutze, aber ich fahre auch sehr straff, weil ich in technischen Stellen oder steileren Spitzkehren nicht so weit mit der Gabel (Talas) abtauchen will. Außerdem beschränken sich meine "Drops" meist auf kleinere Stufen (bis 50cm) beim Trails shredden.
Meinem Remedy würde ich 2m Drops oder ne 180er Gabel auf Dauer nicht aufbürden wollen. Dafür gibts z.B. ein Slash und das ist auch einer der Gründe warum es jetzt im Bikemarkt steht...

Aber euch noch viel Spaß beim Biken...


----------



## bansaiman (7. August 2012)

Also verkauft es jetzt tatsächlich ? neenee ;-) aber wenn man dich nicht von abbringen kann . . .
was wirds dann jetzt für ein Rad?





kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ok, interessant. ich hab auch nur angefragt, weil ich persönlich bei meinen Enduro-Ausflügen vielleicht 120mm ausnutze, aber ich fahre auch sehr straff, weil ich in technischen Stellen oder steileren Spitzkehren nicht so weit mit der Gabel (Talas) abtauchen will. Außerdem beschränken sich meine "Drops" meist auf kleinere Stufen (bis 50cm) beim Trails shredden.
> Meinem Remedy würde ich 2m Drops oder ne 180er Gabel auf Dauer nicht aufbürden wollen. Dafür gibts z.B. ein Slash und das ist auch einer der Gründe warum es jetzt im Bikemarkt steht...
> 
> Aber euch noch viel Spaß beim Biken...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Also verkauft es jetzt tatsächlich ? neenee ;-) aber wenn man dich nicht von abbringen kann . . .
> was wirds dann jetzt für ein Rad?




Es tut mir ja auch weh, aber so dicke hab ich es eben nicht, ergo muss ein Bike weg, bevor ein anderes aufgebaut werden kann. Gerade heute ist es vermutlich verkauft....

Ich kann nicht anders, ich vertrau ihm halt nicht 100%ig, ich brauch ein Bike mit dem ich Frieden schließen und das ich die nächsten 10 Jahre fahren kann...

Was wird es für eins? Genau weiß ich es noch nicht. Die Top 4 sind immer noch:

Helius AM
Banshee RUNE
Transition Covert
Carver (IBC) Community Bike

Die restlichen "Engere Wahl Bikes" zähl ich nicht auf, sonst bekomm ich wieder schimpfe...

Leider gibts das neue RUNE ja noch nicht und das Carver auch nicht.
Werde also erst mal mein Wildcard weiter fahren und Spaß damit haben und sehen was sich nach der Eurobike so tut...


----------



## Rischar (8. August 2012)

Ich bräuchte mal schnell eure Hilfe:
Hat Jemand die Drehmomente des Remedy Hinterbaus von 2009 parat?

Oder stehen die Drehmomente auf den Schrauben?
Nachher geht's nach Livigno aber mein Remedy ist noch nicht bei mir. Ich kann also nicht nachsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (8. August 2012)

Hier:

 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=52956 

hammerpreis.soviel kostet ein immitat von sixpack auch ;-) und es ist ein raceface.
der ist auch kürzbar bis 720 mm.ich Fähre ihn mit 750mm





GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also die 2012 modelle habe 720mm breite lenker verbaut. Das empfinde ich jetzt nicht als zu schmal.
> Wobei ich ja mit einem 740-750mm breiten lenker liebäugel, nur welcher
> 
> Cheers
> George


----------



## Arthur27 (8. August 2012)

@ Rischar:
Auf einigen stehen die Drehmomente drauf, aber glaube nicht auf allen.
Hab irgendwo mal ne Tabelle über die Drehmomente gesehen, kann sie aber auf die Schnelle leider nicht finden.


----------



## SimonTrek (8. August 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal schnell eure Hilfe:
> Hat Jemand die Drehmomente des Remedy Hinterbaus von 2009 parat?
> 
> Oder stehen die Drehmomente auf den Schrauben?
> Nachher geht's nach Livigno aber mein Remedy ist noch nicht bei mir. Ich kann also nicht nachsehen





Die US-Amerikanischen bzw. Englischen Einheiten stehen drauf - das musst du dir dann umrechnen, so kommst du auf NM !
Siehe Link - http://www.wrangler4you.com/seite28.htm 
oder der Link, den hab ich benutzt - http://www.bike-manual.com/brands/lemond/om/track/torque_spec.htm


----------



## nerveid (14. August 2012)

Moin, hat jmd. hier von euch schon mal versucht einen Gepäckträger für hinten am Remedy zu montieren?


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. August 2012)

nerveid schrieb:


> Moin, hat jmd. hier von euch schon mal versucht einen Gepäckträger für hinten am Remedy zu montieren?


 Dann kauf dir dochn Trekkingrad


----------



## nerveid (14. August 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir dochn Trekkingrad




Sauber! Hat noch jmd. hier so tolle Vorschläge? Trekkingrad hat klare Nachteile im Gelände! Ich nehme an, dass du das schon wußtest und du dich mit deinem Post vertan hast.


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. August 2012)

Vielleicht,ich stell mir das nur bildlich vor.Nen flotten Trail mitn netten Drop und zudem noch ein fragwürdig montierter Gepäckträger.Daraus ergeben sich 2 Szenarien ,die eine ,du schießt dein Gepäck ins Nirwana des Umlandes, die andere ist das sich der Gepäckträger sich so nett an die Sattelstütze kuschelt das du dich recht weitläufig im Gelände verteilst Nimms nich als Angriff aber die Idee isn bisserl sehr schräg gedacht.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. August 2012)

Aktuelle Bilder von meinem Remedy:



,


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. August 2012)

@drah Schikes Remmy aber die Felgen Decals sind too much für meinen Geschmack


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2012)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> Aktuelle Bilder von meinem Remedy:,


 

gefällt mir, wobei die decals von den laufrädern tatsächlich etwas dezenter ausfallen könnten.
Passt aber dennoch ins gesammtkonzept


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (15. August 2012)

Sehr lecker !!

Frage in die Runde...würd gern meinen Remedy Rahmen verkaufen und hab keine Ahnung was man dafür verlangen könnte.

Daten :
Trek Remedy 8 2011 Rahmen mit 36er Fox Talas Gabel (Absenkbar auf 160/130/100 mm)

bei Bedarf würde ich noch einen Veltec Laufradsatz und eine Kindshok Sattelstütze mit dazu geben.

Der Rahmen at ca. 1500 km drauf und normale Gebrauchspuren.

Ich würde nur den Rahmen mit Gabel verkaufen...also ohne Anbauteile !!

Wär super wenn ich mir sagen könntet was man hier so verlangen kann.

Bilder vom gesamten Radl sind in meinem Profil !


----------



## Billybob (15. August 2012)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> Aktuelle Bilder von meinem Remedy:
> 
> 
> 
> ,



Was sind denn das für laufräder/felgen?


----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. August 2012)

@billybob
Die Laufräder sind: Brave Industries Rockah Felgen auf Hope pro II evo Naben mit Scapin 2.0/1.8 Speichen und DT-Swiss Speichennippeln. Mit knapp über 2000g nicht der leichteste LRS, aber sehr stabil.


----------



## Elemental (18. August 2012)

Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike bin, eine Frage an die Experten:

Remedy 8 2012 vs. Remedy 8 2013

Gibts da bei den Teilen grossartige Unterschiede? Die 2013er Modelle sind ja jetzt schon auf der Trek Homepage. aber ich sehe nur, dass die Farben anders sind. Mit den Teilen kenn ich micht nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike bin, eine Frage an die Experten:
> 
> Remedy 8 2012 vs. Remedy 8 2013
> 
> Gibts da bei den Teilen grossartige Unterschiede? Die 2013er Modelle sind ja jetzt schon auf der Trek Homepage. aber ich sehe nur, dass die Farben anders sind. Mit den Teilen kenn ich micht nicht wirklich aus...


 
Reifen sind jetzt die XR3, ob schlechter oder besser kann ich nicht sagen, vorher waren es die XR4 und die kurbel ist nun eine Deore vorher war SLX

Wenn du noch ein 2012 bekommst dann nimm es, da geht dann auch nochwas am preis 

Cheers
George


----------



## bansaiman (20. August 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Reifen sind jetzt die XR3, ob schlechter oder besser kann ich nicht sagen, vorher waren es die XR4 und die kurbel ist nun eine Deore vorher war SLX
> 
> Wenn du noch ein 2012 bekommst dann nimm es, da geht dann auch nochwas am preis
> 
> ...





Genauso solltest du es machen. Denn technisch hat sich an den Rädern nichts Relevantes geändert, nur schlechtere Ausstattung und andere Farben.


----------



## sirmike (22. August 2012)

Letzten Samstag mal wieder ne schöne Tour mitm Remy gemacht


----------



## demiano (22. August 2012)

hi,

möchte mir für mein 11r7 eine reverb mit 150mm zulegen.
kann man da auch getrost zur stealth greifen oder lassen sich die innenverlegten züge schlecht realisieren?

vielen dank im voraus!

gruß, demian

ps: oder gibts derzeit bessere stützen am markt. zur fox dürften noch die erfahrungswerte mangeln, oder?


----------



## byronic (22. August 2012)

demiano schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> möchte mir für mein 11r7 eine reverb mit 150mm zulegen.
> kann man da auch getrost zur stealth greifen oder lassen sich die innenverlegten züge schlecht realisieren?
> ...



Ich glaub ohne "Bohren" kommst du nicht weiter, und da bin ich mir sicher, dass du die Garantie verlierst. Mein 11er 8ter hat auch keine Löcher für innenverlegte Züge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2012)

demiano schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> möchte mir für mein 11r7 eine reverb mit 150mm zulegen.
> kann man da auch getrost zur stealth greifen oder lassen sich die innenverlegten züge schlecht realisieren?
> ...


 

Also die Reverb gehört schon mit zu den besten stützen und ich möchte sie auch nicht mehr missen.
Ich wollte auch erst eine Stealth hab mich dann aber für die normale entschieden. Mann kann sie einfach schneller umbauen und das ohne die leitung von der stütze zu trennen.
Naja und den Preisunterschied sollte man auch nicht außer acht lassen 199 zu 359  

Naja und so schlecht sieht das jetzt auch nicht aus..


----------



## demiano (23. August 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Naja und den Preisunterschied sollte man auch nicht außer acht lassen 199 zu 359



Gibts denn die 150mm für 199? Hab ich jetzt nicht gefunden.


----------



## BePe (23. August 2012)

Ich glaube die 150mm gibt es nur als stealth!
Ich hätte auch gerne 150 mm in meinem 11er 9.
Ich fahre jetzt eine 125mm und bin von der funktion echt begeistert.
ich habe einfach die leitung einmal um die stütze gewickelt und gut is.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2012)

Stimmt, die 150mm gibts nur als stealth. Werd dann die 150mm brauch der hat dann die A-Karte gezogen ...

Auf den trails reichen mir die 125mm und da wo ich mehr brauche kann ich stütze ja nochwas im sattelrohr versenken. Wie zb in Willingen


----------



## BePe (23. August 2012)

Die KS LEV wäre noch was, aber die gibts ja noch nicht.
Und ob sie von Funktion und Haltbarkeit an die Reverb ran kommt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2012)

so, dann mal ein kleines update. Endlich ist die Lyrik sowie das neue 2013 XT trailschaltwerk verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (23. August 2012)

GeorgP, sieht gut aus!
Die Lyrik hat 160mm? Ist die Einbauhöhe größer, sprich: Hat sich was an der Geometrie geändert (Lenkwinkel flacher)? Dein neues Gesamtgewicht mit der Lyrik?


Edit:
Gerade in deinem Album entdeckt, du hast ja eine fortgeschriebene Aufstellung deiner Parts. Die Lyrik als Air kommt so an die knapp 2200g, das sind also gute 400g mehr als die DRCV oder eine Revelation. Dein Gesamtgewicht liegt jetzt bei 13,7 kg?! 
Den Funktionsunterschied würde ich gerne mal _erfahren_, insbesondere im Flowtrail.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2012)

In der tat hat sich was an der Geometrie geändert, man sitzt jetzt noch mehr "im" bike aber ohne dabei die gute bergauf performance zu verlieren.
Was sehr positiv auffällt ist die gewonnene steifigkeit, die Lyrik arbeit im vergleich zu meiner Revelation RCT3 noch feinfühliger und nutzt den federweg optimaler. Rauscht nicht durch den halben federweg um im letzten drittel darin stecken zu bleiben.
Ich muss aber fairer weise sagen das die Gabel von Lord Helmchen getuned worden ist !
Wenn die DRCV Gabel so arbeitet wie der Dämpfer, liegt der vorteil bei dem Gabelumbau in der besseren Berab geometrie und in der höeren Steifigkeit. Die 10mm mehr federweg schenken wir uns 
Nachteil, rund 310g mehrgewicht zur Revelation.

Auf dem trail kann man es jetzt so richtig schön laufen lassen


----------



## COLKURTZ (23. August 2012)

Danke für deine Infos.

Hinten verspüre ich gar keinen Bedarf, etwas zu wechseln. Mir gefällt der Dämpfer und seine Performance richtig gut, auch wenn er am Maximum operiert bei 2m plus Drops.

Im AM Betrieb finde ich die DRCV Gabel klasse, vermisse nichts, feinfühlig am Anfang, insg. schön sportlich straff. Jedoch habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Gabel mich im Park limitiert.
Was ich mehr wünschen würde: Ein "plüschigeres" Ansprechen auf hartem Geläuf oder beim Wurzel-Stakkato. Da bekomme ich keine Abstimmung hin, keinen Kompromiss. Wenn ich mit der Druckstufe runtergehe und auch mit der Zugstufe höher gehe und ein bisserl gegensteure, womit sie halbwegs akzeptabel weich wird, ist sie andererseits für Sprünge zu soft. Das merke ich schon beim Absprung (Zielgenauigkeit). Schlecht wird es dann natürlich in der Landung, es erschwert, die Linie zu halten. Und das eben auch mit einer straffen Druckstufe.
Ja, insgesamt ist mir die DRCV im Park nicht steif und potent genug, das limitiert.

Nach einer Saison mache ich mir jetzt aber Gedanken ganz anderer, grundsätzlicher Art. Zunächst dachte ich mir, das Remedy mehr Richtung Park (Enduro, Freeride...name it...) umzubauen. Dann verliere ich aber zuviel von den anderen Top-Eigenschaften, das es bietet. Damit meine ich: Ein AM Geschoss, das mich glücklich macht, so wie es ist.

Tja, was folgt daraus: 
Zur Zeit gehe ich mehr in Richtung zweites Bike. Also eine Ergänzung, je eines für den jeweiligen Einsatzbereich, ohne Kompromisse.
Meine Gedanken/Wünsche drehen sich dabei am ehesten um ein Session oder ein Tues.....

Habt ihr auch ähnliche Überlegungen; _soll man oder soll man nicht_ in Richtung Remedy-Charakteränderung gehen?


----------



## BePe (23. August 2012)

Moin,
was für nen Druck fährst du denn in dem orig. Dämpfer und was wiegst du?
Ich habe mir in meinen DRCV Dämpfer nen kleinen Luftspacer in die zweite Luftkammer gemacht für etwas mehr endprogression.
Nun fahre ich in den Alpen auf schnellen oder verblockten Downhills mit kleinen Drops 185psi. bei 82 Kg.
Gestern war ich hier wieder im Wald bei ca, 1-1.5m Drops und hatte scho das gefühl das es zu wenig druck is (indikatorgummi war runter vom kolben). habs dann auf ca. 210psi angehoben.
Ich weiß aber nie ob ich nur panik habe vor durchlag oder ob für mehr drops lieber mehr druck rein soll!?

Wäre cool mal zu hören was ihr so fahrt.


----------



## COLKURTZ (23. August 2012)

Zufällig ist das fast genau meine Einstellung. Mit Kleidung/Ausrüstung komme ich auf 85kg. Mein Dämpferdruck hat sich auf 185 bis 190 PSI eingependelt. Über 200 PSI ist mir zu straff.
Nach meinen Fahrten ist der Gummi mal ganz unten am Kolben, mal runtergefallen. Ein Durchschlagen meine ich aber bisher nur einmal bewusst vernommen zu haben, so etwas wie eine Maximalkompression, da ging nichts mehr weiter. Ein hörbares, metallisches Anschlagen kenne ich nicht. 
'Bin kein Held oder Super-Downhiller - meine Grenze derzeit ist ein Drop mit 3m Höhe, will heißen 2m hoher Tisch in ein hausgroßes Loch mit starkem Gefälle hinein. Das Remedy kann das und hält sowas aus, meiner Meinung nach. Man kann natürlich auch eine Landung versauen und könnte schon bei geringeren Sprüngen ans Maximum gelangen.
Ich denke, ich operiere am Maximum des Dämpfers, aber das bereitet mir keine Sorgen. Ich nehme das Remedy also durchaus ran im Park. 
Zitat: "Das muss das Boot abkönnen".


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2012)

Also ich wiege fahrfertig auch 85 Kg und ich fahre sowas um 240 PSI macht ein SAG von rund 30% und das fühlt sich nicht besonders straff an !

Ich hatte am anfang sowas von 214 PSI drinne, da ist mir ständig der gummiring vom dämpfer gefallen.

Cheers
George


----------



## BePe (23. August 2012)

Ja sowas wie einen metlisches durchschlagen habe ich auch noch nie gehört.
Die drops hier in der City/Parks sind zwar oft mehr oder weniger ins flache aber auch nur son meter oder so hoch.

Ich bin wohl etwas zu ängstlich da ich an meinen cc feilen schon häufiger mal nen Dämpfer zum aufgeben gebracht hab.

Und ich finde auch ca. 185psi fahren sich top, 210 is mir gerade wenns ordendlich schnell wird zu hart!


----------



## COLKURTZ (23. August 2012)

SAG habe ich nur einmal betrachtet, bei der ersten Einstellung nach dem Kauf. Die ca. 190 PSI haben sich nach und nach beim Fahren ergeben. 
Hmm, vielleicht ist mein Dämpferdruck nicht repräsentativ, und stellt keine Empfehlung für andere Dämpfer dar. Vielleicht könnte das sowas wie eine Serienstreuung sein.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2012)

Hmm ihr fahrt mit drücken um 12bar und ich um 17bar und das finde ich schon sehr komfortabel.

Jetzt mach ich mir so langsam gedanken ob mein dämpfer eventuell defekt ist, was ich aber nicht glaube da ich einen SAG von rund 30% bei 17bar an meiner dämpferpumpe angezeigt bekomme.

Mit was für einem SAG fahrt ihr denn, das müssen ja gut 40% sein also knapp 22mm...


----------



## BePe (23. August 2012)

hmm,
was ich fürn sag hab kann ich jetzt auch gerade nicht sagen.(werd ich aber mal schauen gehen)
Ich habe meinen druck nach und nach auf dem trail (vinschgau) eingestellt.
Ich bin eigentlich immer weiter runter gegangen bis es sich schwammig angefühlt hat und dann wieder etwas hoch.
Und jetzt finde ich es mit etwas mehr zu hart bei schnellen schlägen und mit weniger wirds schwammig und ich habe keine rückmeldung mehr vom hinterbau.

obs die sinnvollste einstellung is will ich nicht behaupten. aber ich fühle mich so auf dem trail am wohlsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (23. August 2012)

SAG habe ich nie mehr gemessen. Der Dämpfer funktioniert gut mit dem eingependelten Druck, und was für ein SAG rauskommt, ist mir unwichtig. Vielleicht auch nicht zu verkennen: Die Druckanzeige der Dämpferpumpe. Das könnte auch unsere "unterschiedlichen" Angaben bedingen.

Ich kann aber gerne mal den SAG messen, um einen Vergleich zu haben.

Wenn man nicht gerade dicke Wurschtfinger hat, kann man für ein ungefähres Set-Up folgende Faustregel anwenden:

Vorne zwei Finger breit SAG, hinten ein Finger


----------



## Rischar (23. August 2012)

Hier mal wieder bisschen Remedy-Action aus Italien  Bin dieses Mal nicht selber gefahren, sondern habe dem Affen mein Remedy geliehen. Am Ende klappte der Blackflip mit dem Remedy übrigens...

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23113


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2012)

würde mich doch sehr interessieren mit was für ein SAG einstellung ihr da so rumeiert 
Ich habe zwei dämpferpumpen und werde den druck sowie die SAG einstellung nochmal nachmessen.

Kann mir kaum vorstellen das meine pumpe ca. 5bar zuviel anzeigt ...


----------



## COLKURTZ (23. August 2012)

Lieber GeorgeP, annerserum wird ein Schuh draus:
Brauchst Du bei 85kg und 240 PSI überhaupt noch ProPedal auf der Tour  ?

Versprochen, morgen messe ich mal den SAG, interressiert mich jetzt auch brennend.


----------



## COLKURTZ (23. August 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Nach einer Saison mache ich mir jetzt aber Gedanken ganz anderer, grundsätzlicher Art. Zunächst dachte ich mir, das Remedy mehr Richtung Park (Enduro, Freeride...name it...) umzubauen. Dann verliere ich aber zuviel von den anderen Top-Eigenschaften, das es bietet. Damit meine ich: Ein AM Geschoss, das mich glücklich macht, so wie es ist.
> 
> Tja, was folgt daraus:
> Zur Zeit gehe ich mehr in Richtung zweites Bike. Also eine Ergänzung, je eines für den jeweiligen Einsatzbereich, ohne Kompromisse.
> ...


 
Ich hole das nochmal nach vorne, weil das meine brennste Frage ist.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Lieber GeorgeP, annerserum wird ein Schuh draus:
> Brauchst Du bei 85kg und 240 PSI überhaupt noch ProPedal auf der Tour  ?
> 
> Versprochen, morgen messe ich mal den SAG, interressiert mich jetzt auch brennend.


 

Jep, den ohne schaukelt das schon gut


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Nach einer Saison mache ich mir jetzt aber Gedanken ganz anderer, grundsätzlicher Art. Zunächst dachte ich mir, das Remedy mehr Richtung Park (Enduro, Freeride...name it...) umzubauen. Dann verliere ich aber zuviel von den anderen Top-Eigenschaften, das es bietet. Damit meine ich: Ein AM Geschoss, das mich glücklich macht, so wie es ist.
> 
> Tja, was folgt daraus:
> Zur Zeit gehe ich mehr in Richtung zweites Bike. Also eine Ergänzung, je eines für den jeweiligen Einsatzbereich, ohne Kompromisse.
> ...


 
Warum denn kein zweitbike, ich hab noch ein hardtail um strecke zu machen das Remedy ist fürs bergab schredern. Wobei das hardtail eher zu verstauben anfängt.

Wenn du meinst das du zum bergab schredern einen freerider brauchst mit 180mm plus federweg., dann gönns dir halt


----------



## BePe (24. August 2012)

Moin auch,
also ich hab dann mal den sag gemessen und siehe da 20-22mm was ziemlich gensau 40% sind und der FOX SAG Indicator sagt es sind 35!
Der indikator an der 32er Fox sagt mir ich habe nur 20% obwohl die sich auch so weich anfühlt und ich da ca 85 psi drinn hab!
Da frag ich mich jetzt was hier nicht stimmt!


----------



## erbchen (24. August 2012)

Hi,

macht sich DRCV positiv bemerkbar? Wie verhält es sich zu "normalen" Gabeln? Wie verhalten sich Dämpferelemente beim Uphill und ebenen Trail?
(Schiffschaukel, starkes Wippen??!?)  

Wieviel FW hat das Remedy tatsächlich am Heck?
Ist die an Angabe von 157mm hier im Forum richtig? 

Danke für die Auskünfte!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (24. August 2012)

BePe schrieb:


> Moin auch,
> also ich hab dann mal den sag gemessen und siehe da 20-22mm was ziemlich gensau 40% sind und der FOX SAG Indicator sagt es sind 35!
> Der indikator an der 32er Fox sagt mir ich habe nur 20% obwohl die sich auch so weich anfühlt und ich da ca 85 psi drinn hab!
> Da frag ich mich jetzt was hier nicht stimmt!


 
Das was du gemessen hast wird wohl schon stimmen, aber bei solch einem SAG müsstest du aber schön öfters durchschläge gehabt haben.


Was nicht stimmt sind deren indikatoren, hab sie gleich entsorgt!





erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> macht sich DRCV positiv bemerkbar? Wie verhält es sich zu "normalen" Gabeln? Wie verhalten sich Dämpferelemente beim Uphill und ebenen Trail?
> (Schiffschaukel, starkes Wippen??!?)
> ...


 
Zur gabel kann ich nichts sagen, fahre eine RS Lyrik. 
Der dämpfer verhält sich sehr linear nutz den federweg sehr gut aus. Man möchten meinen man hat deutlich mehr federweg am heck ! Ich bin vom hinterbau und dämpfer sehr begeistert 

ob das mit den 157mm federweg stimmt hab ich noch nicht nachgemessen, aber gefühlt kommt das schon hin 

Cheers
George


----------



## COLKURTZ (24. August 2012)

Federweg hinten: Ja, mehr als 150, bewegt sich um die 157-159mm. In Fachzeitschriften findet sich diese Angabe ebenso. Ich finde auch, dass das sich nach "mehr" anfühlt.

Ich habe hinten meinen SAG gemessen: 20mm bei 190PSI und 85kg.
Der Kolbenweg des Dämpfers beträgt ca. 62mm (gemessen - habt ihr eine andere Angabe?).  Dann müsste das so knapp 30% SAG bedeuten.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. August 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Federweg hinten: Ja, mehr als 150, bewegt sich um die 157-159mm. In Fachzeitschriften findet sich diese Angabe ebenso. Ich finde auch, dass das sich nach "mehr" anfühlt.
> 
> Ich habe hinten meinen SAG gemessen: 20mm bei 190PSI und 85kg.
> Der Kolbenweg des Dämpfers beträgt ca. 62mm (gemessen - habt ihr eine andere Angabe?).  Dann müsste das so knapp 30% SAG bedeuten.


 
Der kolbenweg beträgt 57 mm das ist dann ein SAG von rund 35 %. Was mich etwas wundert das ich ein SAG von 17 mm habe also 30%, bei einem luftdruck von 17 bar das sind rund 240 PSI. Wieso brauch ich einen so viel höeren Luftdruck ? 
Naja egal, Dämpfer macht das was er soll 

Vielen dank nochmal fürs nachmessen !

Nachtrag, das lies mir doch jetzt alles keine ruhe.
Druck tatsächlich 220PSI
SAG 13mm = 22%

Ich nutze den federweg bis auf 1-2 mm aus.
Ich empfinde das ganze immer noch als sehr "soft" für andere ist das schon viel zu hart. Da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich die empfindungen so sind 

Cheers
George


----------



## coldberg (26. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich besitze Trek Remedy 7 Baujahr 2009 und brauche neue Reifen , hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Fat Albert 2,4 passen die überhaupt und was ist mit ganz neuen reifen Hans Dampf 2,35 die spllten auch ganz gut sein.

Peace


----------



## mamo80 (26. August 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Der kolbenweg beträgt 57 mm das ist dann ein SAG von rund 35 %. Was mich etwas wundert das ich ein SAG von 17 mm habe also 30%, bei einem luftdruck von 17 bar das sind rund 240 PSI. Wieso brauch ich einen so viel höeren Luftdruck ?
> Naja egal, Dämpfer macht das was er soll
> 
> 
> ...



das liegt wohl an der Werkseinstellung. mein rp23 vom letzten jahr braucht auch so 240psi bei einem KG von 85kg. dennoch muss ich beim pedalieren die zugstufe zumachen da er auch im propedal wippt wie ein schaukelstuhl....


----------



## COLKURTZ (26. August 2012)

Ja, natürlich alles sehr subjektiv. Gerade als einer hier mit einer soften Dämpfereinstellung, muss ich einer Bewertung jetzt mal widersprechen - 

das Remedy ist gerade kein Schaukelstuhl. Klar, es auch keine 100mm CC-Feile. Man sollte das ins rechte Verhältniss setzen, also in die Klasse 150mm AM bis 160mm Light-Enduro. Hier zeichnet sich das Remedy geradezu mit einer vergleichsweisen hohen Antriebsneutralität aus. Ich meine, so fair sollte man das schon einordnen. 
Wem das trotzdem zuviel des Wippens ist, wird in dieser Federwegsklasse grundsätzlich nicht glücklich werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw01 (27. August 2012)

coldberg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich besitze Trek Remedy 7 Baujahr 2009 und brauche neue Reifen , hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Fat Albert 2,4 passen die überhaupt und was ist mit ganz neuen reifen Hans Dampf 2,35 die spllten auch ganz gut sein.
> 
> Peace



Hab selber zwar ein 2010er Remedy aber der FA 2.4" und der HD 2.35" sollte auch ins 09er passen! 
Ich selbst fahr den 2.4er FA, hinten als Tubeless sowie vorne als Tubeless Ready Reifen jeweils schlauchlos und hab seitdem ruhe mit Pannen.
Für mich ist er zur Zeit der Allroundreifen. 
Nur der Verschleiß könnte geringer sein...


----------



## COLKURTZ (27. August 2012)

FOX DRCV, zwischen 85 und 90 PSI vorne:

Habe auch schon deutlich weichere Einstellungen versucht (bis 70 PSI), um dem Wurzelstakkato entgegen zu wirken. Das war mir aber für alles andere dann zu schwabbelig und ungenau. 

Was macht ihr mit der Zugstufe und habt welche Erfahrungen damit?

Meine hat sich bei den 85 bis 90 PSI auf 8 von 12 Klicks "zu" eingependelt, also Richtung straff. Weniger wäre zwar grds. komfortabel, aber auch wiederrum zu ungenau...


----------



## BePe (29. August 2012)

Moin,
ich brauch mal etwas hilfe, ich habe nÃ¤mlich den durchblick verloren!
Ich will ne Dickere Gabel in mein Remi 9 BjÂ´11.
Und das muss sie kÃ¶nnen:

-160 evtl auch 170mm
-Taper Gabelschaft
-Schwarz
-Absenkung
-nicht zu schwer
-Preis ca 500-600â¬ gebraucht oder so!?!

Ich will mit dem Rad weiterhin Touren in Berlin und in den Alpen fahren also sollte sie im Uphill nicht wippen (Lockout oder gute Low/Highspeed Drucksrufe?)

Also wÃ¤re coll wenn ihr mal so raushaut was der markt da so hergibt und was in das gute alte Remedy passt!!

Besten Dank schonmal!!!
der benni


----------



## EL_BOB (29. August 2012)

wenn du die 99 Euro+ noch verkraften kannst dann die

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Federgabel-Modell-2012---Auslaufmodell-.html

ansonsten mal den Bikemarkt beobachten! Lassen sich immer mal wieder gute Preise machen. Ist dann aber meist gebraucht!


----------



## BePe (29. August 2012)

Jo die Gabel wäre Top und auch meine erste wahl.
ABER die is weiß und ich glaube das sieht im schwarz/goldenen Remey nicht so gut aus!

Das is echt ätzend mit den farb/ausstattung Kombinationen bei RS!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (29. August 2012)

BePe schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich brauch mal etwas hilfe, ich habe nämlich den durchblick verloren!
> Ich will ne Dickere Gabel in mein Remi 9 Bj´11.
> Und das muss sie können:
> ...


 
Das was du möchtest entspricht exakt meiner gabel nur das wirst du so nicht finden. Ok bis auf die absenkung, aber die habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht vermisst!
Such nach einer gebrauchten Rock Shox Lyrik R, meist sind das  OEM gabeln von Specialized , Trek usw. Die sind dann schwarz taperd.
Dann lässt du das ganze auf mission control RC2DH vom user Lord Helmchen umbauen.

Dann bist du, jenachdem für was du die gabel geschossen hast, bei max 600-650 !

Cheers
George


----------



## EL_BOB (29. August 2012)

Achso, na dann wirds schon eng. Oder man nimmt ne U-Turn und baut die auf DPA um. Wird halt bissl teurer aber ist dannn schwarz.
Ne Talas wird wohl nur als gebrauchte in Frage kommen, aber das mit dem Talas würde ich mir sparen. Ich persönlich finde es nicht toll. Habs selber lange ausprobiert und bin mit der Gesamtperformance nicht zufrieden, deshalb hab ich mir auch ne Float geordert. 
Bei jedem Hersteller, außer Fox sind die Gabeln mit ABsenkung weiß...
Stört dich das so sehr?

EDIT: Habs mir grad im Archiv mal angesehen, das sieht mit weißer Gabel wirklich gay aus 
Oder so wie GeorgeP sagt!


----------



## GeorgeP (29. August 2012)

Hier gibts die 2013 Schwarz Taperd solair RC2DH 170mm, kann man dann ja auf 160mm runtertraveln.
Kostet aber ohne absenkung 765


----------



## BePe (29. August 2012)

Jo das mit der Lyrik r kling ganz gut!
Man liest hier ja immer wieder das man die Absenkung nicht braucht.
Aber wenn ich mit der 32 Talas auf 120mm abgesenkt das VR kaum am Boden halten kann (am Madritsjoch unter der Seilbahn z.b.) kann ich mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen.

Ne 36er Talas würde mir schon gefallen aber da liest man ja auch öfter mal das sie schlecht anspricht. Bei der 32 bin ich mit damit ganz zufrieden(mit motoröl schmierung).
Naja hier gäbs eine:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=82528


Oder taugt die Durolux was?

jaja alles nicht so einfach!


----------



## GeorgeP (29. August 2012)

BePe schrieb:


> Jo das mit der Lyrik r kling ganz gut!
> Man liest hier ja immer wieder das man die Absenkung nicht braucht.
> Aber wenn ich mit der 32 Talas auf 120mm abgesenkt das VR kaum am Boden halten kann (am Madritsjoch unter der Seilbahn z.b.) kann ich mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen.
> 
> ...


 

Also das ist eine 2009, die wird mit sicherheit sehr holzig ansprechen. Zum rest kann ich leider nix sagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BePe (29. August 2012)

Oder ne Lyrik Coil U-Turn?????

man ist das schwer!!!

Gibts hier evtl. jemanden der ne weiße Gabel in nem 9er von 2011 fährt?
Würde gerne mal sehen wie das so rüberkommt!


----------



## GeorgeP (29. August 2012)

Eine coil gabel spricht sehr sensiebel an und federt sehr linear, rauscht also nicht durch den federweg und nutz diesen besser aus.
Ist halt schwerer und das abstimmen aufs fahrergewicht halt was umständlicher.
Naja und U-turn dauert halt was länger beim absenken.

Airgabel ist einfacher aufs fahrergewicht abzustimmen und ist leichter. Sie ist nicht ganz so sensibel im ansprechen. Aufgrund der luftdämpfung eher progressiv, verhärtet zum ende hin. Kann auch schon mal zu sehr durch den federweg rauschen.
Die nachteile kann ich bei meiner Lyrik jetzt nicht feststellen, auf jeden fall nicht so gravierend.

Du musst halt wissen welchen kompromiss du eingehen möchtest und was dir das ganze am ende wert ist.

Cheers
George


----------



## byronic (29. August 2012)

BePe schrieb:


> Jo die Gabel wäre Top und auch meine erste wahl.
> ABER die is weiß und ich glaube das sieht im schwarz/goldenen Remey nicht so gut aus!
> 
> Das is echt ätzend mit den farb/ausstattung Kombinationen bei RS!!!




Nimm sie in weiß! Sie sieht wirklich top aus und sticht richtig schön hervor das Dicke DING!!! Hab ich bei mir auch! An meinem 11er 8ter.


----------



## albinice (30. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich würde ein Trek Remedy 9.8 Carbon von 2010 um 1.800.- bekommen, was hält ihr von der Preis?

Das Bike hat einen guten allgemeinen Zustand, mit Sattelstütze von Crankbr.

Bitte schreibt mir eure Meinung 

Danke


----------



## speedos (30. August 2012)

Nur noch die vordere Bremsscheibe und der Bashguard werden getauscht. Bei Bedarf kommt eine neue absenkbare Sattelstütze...


----------



## mhedder (30. August 2012)

@speedos:

Kannst Du mal was zum Monarch Plus im Vergleich zum serienmäßig verbauten RP2 sagen? 

Gruß Marc


----------



## speedos (30. August 2012)

Jetzt funktioniert der Hinterbau so, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Der Dämpfer ist etwas straffer bei langsamer fahrt und zeigt sein Potential erst, wenn die Gangart und das Tempo etwas forciert werden. Vor allem ist jetzt der mittlere Federweg etwas definierter. Bei dem RP2 war der gesamte Federweg schon bei normalen Touren komplett ausgenutzt und das bei einem eher straffen Setup mit ca. 25-28% SAG. Bei dem Monarch Plus fahr ich gute 30% SAG und nutze den Federweg inkl. kleinerer Sprünge von gut 1m höhe komplett aus ohne einen Durchschlag zu beklagen...


----------



## Rischar (30. August 2012)

Speedos, schön! Die Fotos stellen das Remedy belichtungsmäßig leider nicht so gut dar. 
Und der Bashguard muss weg  Einfach n Kettenführung mit Verstärkung unten. Dann braucht man keinen Bashguard. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich der Monarch im Vergleich zu meinem Vivid Air im Remedy macht...


----------



## mhedder (30. August 2012)

speedos schrieb:


> Jetzt funktioniert der Hinterbau so, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Der Dämpfer ist etwas straffer bei langsamer fahrt und zeigt sein Potential erst, wenn die Gangart und das Tempo etwas forciert werden. Vor allem ist jetzt der mittlere Federweg etwas definierter. Bei dem RP2 war der gesamte Federweg schon bei normalen Touren komplett ausgenutzt und das bei einem eher straffen Setup mit ca. 25-28% SAG. Bei dem Monarch Plus fahr ich gute 30% SAG und nutze den Federweg inkl. kleinerer Sprünge von gut 1m höhe komplett aus ohne einen Durchschlag zu beklagen...



Das klingt ziemlich nach dem, was ich suche. Habe aktuell beim RP2 die große Luftkammer schon gefüllt. Trotzdem geht mit das Teil noch zu lasch durch den Federweg. Mehr Druckstufe würde das Problem sicherlich auch beheben.

Welchen Tune hast Du beim Monarch gewählt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (30. August 2012)

Mid Comp. in Verbindung mit der High Volume Luftkammer.


----------



## isartrails (30. August 2012)

Kann sein, dass es irgendwo schon eine Antwort auf diesen 285 Seiten für mein Anliegen gibt... 

TREK wirbt in der Beschreibung des Remedy mit konvertiblen ABP-Schnellspann-Systemen.
So soll der Hinterbau durch Austausch der Ausfallenden für Laufräder auf X12-Steckachssystem umgerüstet werden können.
Nun hab ich ein Remedy 9.9, Modelljahr 2011, ladenneu gekauft und kann das Ding nicht umbauen. Die Bohrungen in der Sattelstrebeneinheit lassen nie und nimmer eine dicke Achse durch, egal welche Augen man verbaut. Man bräuchte vermutlich eine neue Strebeneinheit (die dann wohl nicht in der Rahmenfarbe lieferbar wäre).
Vielleicht weiß es einer von den Besitzern: Kann es sein, dass das Remedy 2011 nicht umbaufähig ist?
Die Mitarbeiter im Trek-Flagshipstore in München haben keinen Plan.
Versprachen mir eine Antwort in zwei Tagen. Hab nie mehr was von ihnen gehört.
(Leider nicht der erste Fall. Auch bei der Ersatzteilbeschaffung für Hinterbaulager eines alten TrekY gab's nur Vertröstungen, aber nie eine Antwort.)
Auch mein Trek-Händler, bei dem ich das Remedy neu gekauft hat, weiß von nichts. Wollte sich ebenfalls erkundigen. Niente bis heute.


----------



## Sub-Zero (30. August 2012)

speedos schrieb:


> Jetzt funktioniert der Hinterbau so, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Der Dämpfer ist etwas straffer bei langsamer fahrt und zeigt sein Potential erst, wenn die Gangart und das Tempo etwas forciert werden. Vor allem ist jetzt der mittlere Federweg etwas definierter. Bei dem RP2 war der gesamte Federweg schon bei normalen Touren komplett ausgenutzt und das bei einem eher straffen Setup mit ca. 25-28% SAG. Bei dem Monarch Plus fahr ich gute 30% SAG und nutze den Federweg inkl. kleinerer Sprünge von gut 1m höhe komplett aus ohne einen Durchschlag zu beklagen...



Und genau das gegenteil was ich suche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin mit einem 2011er mit dem orig. RP23 DRCV unterwegs...

Finde das FW zu straff und zu unsensibel (gerade bei langsamer bis mittlerer Gangart), besser wirds bei mehr Speed,
nutzt tendentiel den Federweg nur schlecht aus.
Ausser bei Sprüngen, da bietet der DRCV nicht allzu viel Durchschlag schutz.

Fahre aktuell nur 125psi, was ca. 30% Sag bedeutet. Weniger geht nicht  weil sonst das FW bei Drops zu sehr durchschlägt (fehlende Technik 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Würde sagen der Dämpfer (DRCV) ist mir einfach zu linear (zu steile  Kennlinie). Würde mich besser fühlen mit einem Dämpfer der ne flachere  Kennline besitzt, dafür aber mehr Endprogression hat. 
Wobei der Dämpfer sicherlich für mich (56kg + Ausrüstung) auch überdämpft ist. 

Gibts ne möglichkeit den RP23 DRCV tunen zu lassen oder komm ich um einen anderen Dämpfer nicht herum bzw.
gibts es überhaupt einen Dämpfer der besser zu meinen Forderungen passt?

Gruß @all


----------



## Rischar (30. August 2012)

Sub-Zero,
iss doch einfach mehr 

Dir ist der Dämpfer zu unsensibel? Was wäre mit einem abfahrt-orientierten Dämpfer? Ein Downhill-Luftdämpfer (ich fahre den Vivid Air im Remedy) oder n Stahlfederdämpfer wäre eine Idee


----------



## krysheri (30. August 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass es irgendwo schon eine Antwort auf diesen 285 Seiten für mein Anliegen gibt...
> 
> TREK wirbt in der Beschreibung des Remedy mit konvertiblen ABP-Schnellspann-Systemen.
> So soll der Hinterbau durch Austausch der Ausfallenden für Laufräder auf X12-Steckachssystem umgerüstet werden können.
> ...


Der Remedy 9.9 2011 kommt doch standard mit X-12. Dazu war noch neben der Pumpe, Sag-Meter auch die QR dabei. Ansonsten geht der Umbau 100% siehe:


----------



## Sub-Zero (30. August 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Sub-Zero,
> iss doch einfach mehr



Meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung, nützt aber nichts. Erst im Urlaub wieder 2kg abgenommen. Dank guter Kantine auf der Arbeit gehts aber wieder aufwärts 




Rischar schrieb:


> Sub-Zero,
> Dir ist der Dämpfer zu unsensibel? Was wäre mit einem  abfahrt-orientierten Dämpfer? Ein Downhill-Luftdämpfer (ich fahre den  Vivid Air im Remedy) oder n Stahlfederdämpfer wäre eine Idee



Ne Stahldämpfer geht nicht (ist ja fast schwerer als ich). Vivid Air wär vielleicht was. Fühlt der sich plüschiger als der RP23 an? (also flacherer bauchigere Kennlinie) Endprogression einstellbar?

Ansonsten kann man beim Rp23 die Dämpfung reduzieren (anderes Öl)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (30. August 2012)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Vivid Air wär vielleicht was. Fühlt der sich plüschiger als der RP23 an? (also flacherer bauchigere Kennlinie) Endprogression einstellbar?



Klar, der Vivid Air ist viel, viel plüschiger  Vivid Air ist ein Downhill-Luftdämpfer! In Vergleichstests wurde kein Unterschied zwischen Vivid Air und Vivid Stahlfeder festgestellt. Einstellbar ist Luftdruck, Druckstufe, Anfangszugstufe und Endzugstufe. Endprogressioneinstellung brauchst du in meinen Augen nicht. Luftdämpfung hat prinzipiell viel Endprogrossion. Nachteil: das Remedy wippt etwas mehr bergauf.


----------



## isartrails (30. August 2012)

krysheri schrieb:


> Der Remedy 9.9 2011 kommt doch standard mit X-12. Dazu war noch neben der Pumpe, Sag-Meter auch die QR dabei. Ansonsten geht der Umbau 100%



Danke für den Link!
Sehe gerade, dass mein Bike Modelljahr 2010 ist.
Der Händler hat es mir als 2011er Modell verkauft.

Bike kam mit 9mm-Schnellspann-Achse.
Das Umbauset für X12 hat er mir mit verkauft...

Kann jemand bestätigen, ob X12 geht oder auch nicht.
Ich hätt halt gerne eine definitive Auskunft, so oder so, aber von Händler-Seite ist ja irgednwie nichts brauchbares zu hören, nur Wischiwaschi...

Edit: mein Bike ist dieses.


----------



## krysheri (30. August 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Danke für den Link!
> Sehe gerade, dass mein Bike Modelljahr 2010 ist.
> Der Händler hat es mir als 2011er Modell verkauft.
> 
> ...


Das MJ 2010 ist nicht für X-12 umbaubar. Wurde erst mit 2011 eingeführt.


----------



## isartrails (31. August 2012)

krysheri schrieb:


> Das MJ 2010 ist nicht für X-12 umbaubar. Wurde erst mit 2011 eingeführt.


Alles klar, danke.
Wieder mal interessant, dass das kein Händler zu wissen scheint, das Forum aber schon.


----------



## Rischar (31. August 2012)

Kein Einzelfall  Nach mehrmaligen Telefonaten mit einem schlecht deutsch-sprechenden Trek Store München-Mitarbeiter, habe ich meine Frage einfach hier gestellt. Sie wurde dann prompt beantwortet.
Ansonsten ist der Laden aber sehr gut


----------



## mhedder (31. August 2012)

speedos schrieb:


> Mid Comp. in Verbindung mit der High Volume Luftkammer.



Thanks... 

Das Teil wird geordert...

Gruß Marc


----------



## BePe (31. August 2012)

@ Sub tero

Das problem mit dem Dämpfer hatte ich auch.
lösung wäre zweite luftkammer verkleinern und dämpfung softer.
Ich habe dann bei TFtuned angefragt und diese antwort bekommen.

"""Hey Benni,

Yes, we all use TREK bikes here and are plenty familiar with tuning the DRCV 
shocks.

PLease feel free to book in via our website when you have the time; just 
book it in as an rp23 please.  We've not updated the website yet.

THanks

Paul"""

Ich hatte da aber gerade kein geld .
Dann bin ich noch auf den benni b. ausm forum gestoßen.
Der hat nen luftspacer selbst gebaut und mir dann auch einen.
Jetzt habe ich 3ccm weniger luftkammer und so is es für mich echt top!


so dann
der benni


----------



## isartrails (31. August 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Kein Einzelfall  Nach mehrmaligen Telefonaten mit einem schlecht deutsch-sprechenden Trek Store München-Mitarbeiter, habe ich meine Frage einfach hier gestellt. Sie wurde dann prompt beantwortet.
> *Ansonsten ist der Laden aber sehr gut *


Aha. Was bitte ist "ansonsten"?


----------



## corefire (31. August 2012)

kann mir jmd. sagen ob es die remedy wippe irgendwie einzeln zu ordern gibt?


----------



## krysheri (31. August 2012)

corefire schrieb:


> kann mir jmd. sagen ob es die remedy wippe irgendwie einzeln zu ordern gibt?


Kann doch jeder TREK  oder hier mal nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corefire (31. August 2012)

die heben alle nur die hände... deswegen frag ich ja. wenn ich wenigstens ne item nummer hätte  :/


----------



## byronic (1. September 2012)

Was steht denn in deinem Kaufvertrag??? 2011er Modell? Wenn ja, würd ich mal auf die Barikaden gehen, und eventuell noch ein bisschen Geld rausholen, denn das ist eigentlich "Arglistige Täuschung". Auch wenn er selbst keinen Plan gehabt hat, rausholen würde ich da aufjedenfall was.


----------



## Rischar (1. September 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Aha. Was bitte ist "ansonsten"?



Ansonsten heißt ansonsten  Sie haben mir gut geholfen. Zum Beispiel Kontakt mit deren Teamfahrer hergestellt um mich zu beraten.


----------



## Arthur27 (2. September 2012)

War heute mal Gassi mit dem Remedy auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg bzw. der "No Jokes" Strecke.
Wie man sieht hats dem Remedy gefallen


----------



## COLKURTZ (3. September 2012)

Chef #27,
schöne Fotos. Ich hoffe, alle Sprünge haben geklappt. Wir hatten uns gestern kurz gesprochen, als ihr den No Jokes abgegangen wart - ... ich war der andere Typ da mit dem schwarz-weißen Remedy....


----------



## Arthur27 (3. September 2012)

So klein ist die Welt 
Ja die Sprünge gingen super, sind auch echt top gebaut.
Bis auf die grossen Doubles im unteren Teil und den Roadgap bin ich fast alles gesprungen, leider hatten wir nicht genug Zeit um den Rest zu probieren.
Aber aufgeschoben heisst ja nicht aufgehoben 
Nur schade dass der Flowtrail 80km weg ist ...


----------



## COLKURTZ (3. September 2012)

Alles richtig, bis auf: 
Der Flowtrail ist 14km weit weg


----------



## Arthur27 (3. September 2012)

Da wird man schon ein wenig neidisch 

So ein Remedy-Treffen am Flowtrail wäre eigentlich ganz witzig ( nachdem der Vorschlag mit Winterberg leider nicht so viel Anklang fand ).
Vielleicht bekommen wir da ja mehr Leute zusammen.

Allerdings wirds bei mir vor Ende September / Anfang Oktober wohl nix mehr.


----------



## Rischar (3. September 2012)

... also ich in winterberg beim treffen 

das klappte doch nur nicht, weil's nicht am wochenende war. oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (3. September 2012)

Jup, bei mir klappe es nicht, da ich nur am WE Zeit habe.
Trotzdem haben sich im Grunde leider nur 3-4 Leute dafür interessiert. Denke mal für Stromberg bekommt man mehr Leute zusammen.

Rischar, du hättest garantiert deinen Spaß auf dem No-Jokes Trail


----------



## demiano (4. September 2012)

[email protected],

ich hab heute meine reverb 2012 bekommen und gleich eingebaut.
hätte da zwei fragen:

1. was habt ihr mit dieser irrenlangen leitung gemacht?
2. der packung lag eine silberne schelle bei, die in der anleitung nicht beschrieben wird. wofür ist die? 

gruß


----------



## EL_BOB (4. September 2012)

1. Leitung kürzen
2. Die Silberne Schelle ist zum begrenzen. Heißt du kann die an das Standrohr machen und eingrenzen wie weit die Stütze einfahrbar ist.

Grüße


----------



## Rischar (6. September 2012)

No-Jokes Trail verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Remedy8 (6. September 2012)

Servus!

Durch Umstieg auf ein Hardtail möchte ich mein bis dato immer treues Trek Remedy 8 zum Verkauf anbieten! Abweichend zu den werkseitig verbauten Komponenten wurde folgendes über den Händler meines Vertrauens geändert:
Bremse: Shimano Saint mit 203er Bremsscheiben vorne wie hinten
Lenker: Neuer Bontrager Rythm Pro Carbon in 750 mm Breite
Vorbau: Neuer Bontrager Race XXX Lite Carbon in weis
Gabel: Neue RS Lyrik Modell 2012 in weiß
Laufräder: Whizz Wheels mit DT Swiss 440 FR Naben und DT Swiss Alpine III Speichen in schwarz sowie Mavic Felgen (unzerstörbar!)
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 in schwarz mit Länge 400 mm
Reifen: Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 ProTection

NICHT verkaufen möchte ich den Sattel, die Lupine Betty Lampe, die Pedale sowie die Halterung für meinen Singletrailer!

Bilder gibt es in meinem Album...

Bei Interesse einfach melden... Preis ist VHB!

Gruß


----------



## mr.brown (6. September 2012)

Moin,

auch wenn ich jetzt über 100 Seiten dieses Freds durchhabe und zum Thema Rahmengröße actual/virtual alles aus der SuFu rausgeholt habe wird's mir irgendwie nicht ganz klar und es scheint jeder sein eigenes Verständnis von diesem Größenthema zu haben. 

Bin heute ein R8 2012 im Shop gefahren dass ich für 2200,- haben könnte. Fühlte sich ganz gut an, aber ohne ausführlich auf Trails zu fahren oder mind. 2 von den 3 Spacern unterm Vorbau auch direkt wegzulassen kann ich für mich kein wirklich aussagekräftiges Urteil fällen. 

Auf dem Rahmen stand 18,5 actual / 19,5 virtual. 
Selbst mein Händler konnte mir das nicht schlüssig erklären, daher nochmal hier ganz konkret: Welche Rahmenhöhe hat denn jetzt das von mir gefahrene Bike, also welche der beiden Größen gilt?
Wenn ich mir die Geodaten angucke weiß ich nach der heutigen Probefahrt überhaupt nicht ob ich jetzt ein Bike mit 44,5er Sitzrohr (also 18,5) oder 47er Sitzrohr (also 19,5) unterm Arsch hatte.

Bin 1,81 groß und habe 86cm Schrittlänge. Ich würde das Bike mit 'nem 60er Vorbau fahren und hab trotzdem jetzt schon Bedenken, dass es zu lang sein könnte für mich...?

Sorry wenn die Frage zum 100.mal gestellt wurde...aber wieso denkt sich Trek auch so einen Schwachsinn aus und erklärt's dann nichtmal irgendwo verständlich?

Danke schonmal für 'ne kurze Erklärung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (6. September 2012)

Ich versuche es mal mit deinem Beispiel. Es wird glaube ich deutlich, wenn man sich daneben ein zweites, anderes wie auch immer geartes "XY-Standard-MTB" vorstellt.

Der Rahmen des Trek hat eine tatsächliche Größe von 18,5 Zoll, also Remedy-Geo bedingt eine / die geringe Sitzrohrhöhe. Das andere, wenn du so willst: virtuelle MTB müsste dann eine Größe von 19,5 haben, um gleich groß bzw. für die gleiche Körpergröße/Schrittlänge passend zu sein.

Oder auch: Wenn Du deine Rahmengröße für ein Fully mittels Schrittlänge/Körpergröße errechnet hast (geringe Abweichungen verschiedener Hersteller und deren verschiedener Berechnungsformeln blenden wir mal aus) und dann bspw. auf deine Idealgröße von 19,5 Zoll kommst, wird ein Trek mit actual 18,5 Zoll wahrscheinlich die passende Rahmengröße für dich darstellen.
_...das Trek mit realer (actual) 18,5er Rahmengröße verhält sich größentechnisch so wie ein (virtuelles) anderes MTB in 19,5._

Tja, und dann natürlich draufsetzen, fahren, wohlfühlen, bis es halt passt. Ich versuche mal Empfehlung oder eine Zusammenfassung, wie ich die ganzen Beiträge im Forum erinnere:
Ich fahre ein R8 in 18,5/19,5 bei 178/86 und fühle mich wohl, das nächst kleinere war halt - zu klein für meinen Geschmack. Die Mehrheit hier mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen bevorzugt, rein tendenziell und so gut wie es halt erinnere, jedoch ein 17,5/18,5.


----------



## mr.brown (6. September 2012)

Vielen dank für deine Erklärung!! 
Das heißt also wenn ich die Sitzrohrlänge aus den Geodaten ablesen will (hab's bei der Probefahrt nicht gemessen), dann hat ein 18,5 actual/19,5 virtual (so wie du es fährst) ein 44,5 cm Sitzrohr, richtig?

Dass du mit 1,78 auch ein 18,5/19,5 fährst beruhigt mich ja schonmal etwas. Wirklich ausführlich bin ich die Tage nur mal ein 17,5/18,5 eines Freundes gefahren und es kam mir in verwinkelten Trails doch ein kleines bisschen zu kurz vor. 
Bei der jetzigen Probefahrt mit dem 18,5/19,5 konnte ich bei drei Runden um den Block halt nicht so viel testen, fühlte sich aber ok an. Ich weiß nur dass mir mein bisherige Bike (Santa Cruz Heckler mit 44cm Sitzrohr) in einigen Situationen und vor allem auf Touren doch häufig zu kurz vorkam. 

Da es von den 2012er Modellen sowieso kein 17,5/18,5 mehr im Shop gibt, wird's dann jetzt das 18,5/19,5 werden. Bin schon gespannt was das Bike so alles mitmacht!

Und wenn's gefühlt doch zu lang ist, kann man ja zur Not mit 'nem 30 oder 40mm Vorbau gegensteuern...Mondraker verkauft genau das ja grad auf der Eurobike mit der Forward-Geometry als großartige Erfindung!


----------



## COLKURTZ (6. September 2012)

Ich _glaube_ die Geometrietabellen von der Trek Homepage beziehen sich auf die actual Größe, also 18,5 in der Tabelle steht für ein 18,5/19,5.
Vielleicht kann das ein anderer nochmal bestätigen.

8'2013:
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bike...ikes/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/remedy_8


----------



## speedos (6. September 2012)

Wenn du bereits den nächst kleineren Rahmen schon gefahren bist und diesen als zu klein empfindest, ist doch eigentlich schon alles klar 
Verstehen kann ich dich aber, eine Probefahrt um den Block und das noch ohne direkten Vergleich ist nie besonders aussagekräftig...


----------



## tozzi (6. September 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ich _glaube_ die Geometrietabellen von der Trek Homepage beziehen sich auf die actual Größe, also 18,5 in der Tabelle steht für ein 18,5/19,5.
> Vielleicht kann das ein anderer nochmal bestätigen.
> 
> 8'2013:
> http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bike...ikes/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/remedy_8



Hallo,

nein - die Werte in der Geometrietabelle beziehen sich auf die virtuellen Größenangaben.

Grüße


----------



## mr.brown (6. September 2012)

Danke für die prompten Antworten! Dann hat also das 18,5 actual/19,5 virtual ein 47er Sitzrohr...damit ist mir geholfen. 
Da's aber wie gesagt eh kein kleineres mehr gibt, wird das wohl morgen so gekauft.



speedos schrieb:


> Wenn du bereits den nächst kleineren Rahmen schon gefahren bist und diesen als zu klein empfindest, ist doch eigentlich schon alles klar
> Verstehen kann ich dich aber, eine Probefahrt um den Block und das noch ohne direkten Vergleich ist nie besonders aussagekräftig...



Wie du schon richtig sagst, eine ausführliche Testfahrt mit dem kleinen steht ner Runde um den Block mit dem größeren momentan gegenüber. Bisher hab ich mich immer wenn ich zwischen zwei Größen lag für den kleineren Rahmen entschieden, daher weiß ich natürlich auch wie sich Vor-/Nachteile eines etwas zu kleinen Rahmens im Gelände anfühlen. Wie sich ein etwas zu großer Rahmen dagegen auf verschiedensten Trails anfühlt, das weiß ich bisher noch nicht. 
Naja, werd ich dann ja jetzt wohl erfahren...


----------



## Arthur27 (7. September 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> No-Jokes Trail verstehe ich nicht.



Das ist die "härtere" Strecke beim Flowtrail Stromberg:
http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/flowtrail-strecke/jgerman

Hier noch ein Video:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23128

Ist natürlich nicht mit einem Bikepark zu vergleichen, aber dafür kostenlos und auch sehr spassig


----------



## BePe (7. September 2012)

Moin moin,
hab da mal ne frage an alle parkler.
Ich spiele schon länger mit dem gedanken mir ne 160er Gabel an mein R9 von ´11 zu schrauben.
Dies fällt nun aber erstmal flach wegen def. Waschmaschine + Wasserschaden!!!!
Nun bin ich aber in den nächsten 2 Monaten noch häufiger in Südtirol und hatte  geplant mal nach leogang oder livigno zu fahren.

hier die Frage!
Soll ich da mit meinem Remy hin oder lieber dort eins leihen?


Also im Vinschgau komme ich mit der 32 Fox überall gut runter.
Und in Berlin gibts schon son paar kicker und drops die ich fahre
(sicher kleinkram).
Da ich aber noch nie in nem richtigen Park war frage ich mich ob ich da Spass hab oder ständig anderen im weg stehe(oder sogar belächelt werde)?

Wie gesagt ich würd gern wissen obs sich lohnt eins zu leihen und was mich da mit dem Remy so erwarten würde.


Herzlichsten Dank
Der Benni


----------



## jazz_58 (7. September 2012)

BePe schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> hab da mal ne frage an alle parkler.
> Ich spiele schon länger mit dem gedanken mir ne 160er Gabel an mein R9 von ´11 zu schrauben.
> Dies fällt nun aber erstmal flach wegen def. Waschmaschine + Wasserschaden!!!!
> ...



Also ich fand die Umrüstung auf eine Lyrik U-turn absolut empfehlenswert!
Bestätigung kam vor 1 Woche in Lenzerheide/Flims. Die Gabel ist deutlich steifer als die 32 Fox, besonders bei dem Geballer im alpinen Gelände.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. September 2012)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> Also ich fand die Umrüstung auf eine Lyrik U-turn absolut empfehlenswert!
> Bestätigung kam vor 1 Woche in Lenzerheide/Flims. Die Gabel ist deutlich steifer als die 32 Fox, besonders bei dem Geballer im alpinen Gelände.


 
Er wollte nicht wissen ob eine umrüstung empfehlenswert ist sondern ob seine 32 fox gabel auch parktauglich ist.




BePe schrieb:


> hier die Frage!
> Soll ich da mit meinem Remy hin oder lieber dort eins leihen?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja sie ist parktauglich, solange man keine riesigen gaps springen will oder drops von über 2m.

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BePe (7. September 2012)

Super das ist was ich hören wollte!
Ja ne dicke Gabel wird früher oder später auch kommen.
Nur da ich LRS und Gabel brauch wgen der Achse ist etwas viel gerade.
Ich denke wenn dann wird ne Durolux.

Besten Dank!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (7. September 2012)

BePe schrieb:


> Super das ist was ich hören wollte!
> Ja ne dicke Gabel wird früher oder später auch kommen.
> Nur da ich LRS und Gabel brauch wgen der Achse ist etwas viel gerade.
> Ich denke wenn dann wird ne Durolux.
> ...


 


keine ursache.

Tip, wenn dann kauf dir eine RS Lyrik. Wenns soweit ist kannste dich ja dann nochmal schlau machen


----------



## jazz_58 (7. September 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> keine ursache.
> 
> Tip, wenn dann kauf dir eine RS Lyrik. Wenns soweit ist kannste dich ja dann nochmal schlau machen



sag ich doch. (er hat auch gar nicht danach gefragt)


----------



## Bonsai6219 (8. September 2012)

Komme gerade aus Saalbach. Also x-line und co sind ohne probleme mit einer 32 150 mm fahrbar.


----------



## Brixton (8. September 2012)

Wobei sich da ne Lyrik oder 36 schon ganz anders fährt. Einen unterschied merkt man definitiv. Grad die x line wo unten die wurzelteppiche sind... 
Früher ging's sogar mit 100 mm.


----------



## bansaiman (11. September 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> Wobei sich da ne Lyrik oder 36 schon ganz anders fährt. Einen unterschied merkt man definitiv. Grad die x line wo unten die wurzelteppiche sind...
> Früher ging's sogar mit 100 mm.





Richtig!
Ich habe v.A: deswegen das Geld schon vorzeitig in eine anderer Gabel investiert, da die 32er viel zu viel unter mir geflext hat. u.A.


----------



## Deleted 142482 (11. September 2012)

guten abend kollegen,

ich würde mir gerne einen vivid air dämpfer fürs remedy 9 2008 gönnen 

240 x 76 mm (9,5 x 3,0")
229 x 70 mm (9,0 x 2,75")
222 x 70 mm (8,75 x 2,75")
216 x 63,5 mm (8,5 x 2,5")
200 x 57 mm (7,875 x 2,25")
200 x 51 mm (7,875 x 2,0")

habe mal die aktuellen modelle reinkopiert und wollte fragen welcher der richtige ist ?!

lg klaus


----------



## Rischar (12. September 2012)

guten morgen kollege,

gute entscheidung  du brauchst 200mm mal 57mm.


----------



## EL_BOB (12. September 2012)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> guten abend kollegen,
> 
> ...
> 200 x 57 mm (7,875 x 2,25")
> ...



Falls ich dir noch einen Tipp, beruhend auf persönlichem Geschmack, geben darf, nimm Tune C bzw. H in der Druckstufe und Mid bzw M in der Zugstufe.
Ich hatte erst M/M und war absolut nicht zufrieden mit der Performance im Full Floater Hinterbau. Mit Tune H/M war der Dämpfer ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (15. September 2012)

Nachdem das hier schon einmal kurz angeklungen ist:

Wie wäre es nächstes WE 22.23. Sep. mit Treffen in Stromberg?

. . . ich fänd´s klasse!


----------



## Elemental (15. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Trek Remedy 8 2012 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir eine Frage zum Rahmen beantworten.
Auf der Trek-Homepage, wo ja schon die 2013er Modelle drauf sind, steht, dass alle Remedy-Rahmen Stealth-kompatibel sind.
Trifft das auch auf die 2012er Rahmen zu? Ich seh bei mir dieses Loch nicht, wo das Kabel in das Unterrohr geführt werden soll.


----------



## GeorgeP (15. September 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Trek Remedy 8 2012
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir eine Frage zum Rahmen beantworten.
> ...


 
Das loch ist in dem sitzrohr ganz unten, hier ist die verlegung vom carbohnrahmen gezeigt. 

Cheers
George


----------



## Elemental (15. September 2012)

Auf der Rückseite vom Sitzrohr, ziemlich unten? Ist es das?


----------



## Elemental (16. September 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> Auf der Rückseite vom Sitzrohr, ziemlich unten? Ist es das?



Hab bei YouTube eine Anleitung gefunden, wo es für den Carbon- und für den Alu-Rahmen erklärt wird:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtVtTd7iQzk"]RockShox Reverb Stealth installation - Trek Remedy - YouTube[/nomedia]




Sollte man das Loch im Rahmen evtl. mit Tesa zumachen, wenn man keine Stealth-Satellstütze hat? Damit kein Dreck in den Rahmen kommt vielleicht?


----------



## GeorgeP (16. September 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> Hab bei YouTube eine Anleitung gefunden, wo es für den Carbon- und für den Alu-Rahmen erklärt wird:
> RockShox Reverb Stealth installation - Trek Remedy - YouTube
> 
> 
> ...


 

ein ganz klares nein, dann kann das wasser nach dem putzen da auch wieder auslaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (16. September 2012)

OK, nächste Frage ;-)

Kann man bei euch die Sattelstütze komplett versenken?

Ich hab wollte bei meinem 19,5er den Sattel gerade etwas weiter nach unten machen, aber geht garnicht weiter, weil da so eine lange Satellstütze dran ist.

siehe Foto; weiter runter geht nicht


----------



## GeorgeP (16. September 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> OK, nächste Frage ;-)
> 
> Kann man bei euch die Sattelstütze komplett versenken?
> 
> ...


 

Das ist normal, hab die orginale stütze auf 285mm eingekürzt, bzw treck selber sogar !


----------



## biker123456 (17. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich schmeiß meine Frage ganz einfach mal hier rein.

Hat jemand sein Remedy ab Baujahr 2010 (Dämpfer mit DRCV) auf Stahlfederdämpfer umgebaut - bzw. auf einen ganz normalen Dämpfer umgebaut?

Gibt es einen passenden Bolzen für die obere Dämpferaufnahme - bei den DRCV's werden die Bolzen ja oben in den Dämpfer geschraubt ..

Gruß Max


----------



## projekt (17. September 2012)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schmeiß meine Frage ganz einfach mal hier rein.
> 
> ...



Hi Max,








Gibts nur als Eigenbau :






















Gruß projekt


----------



## biker123456 (18. September 2012)

Danke für die Bilder.

Die Buchsen gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht irgendwo zu kaufen sondern müsste ich mir selber drehen bzw. mir jmd. suchen, der mir die dreht?!

Ist das beabsichtigt, dass die Bohrung in den Buchsen nicht koaxial ist?

Gibt es noch andere hier im Forum, die sich die Dämpferaufnahme aus evtl. Originalteilen von Trek zusammengebaut haben?

Gruß Max


----------



## biker123456 (18. September 2012)

ah, ok. Jetzt habe ich das mit deinen Buxen verstanden... die Buchsen die du in den Dämpfer gemacht hast, sind nicht koaxial, damit du einen längeren Dämpfer einbauen kannst und die in der Wippe sind aber koaxial!?


----------



## IkilledKenny (18. September 2012)

Hey,

die folgende Frage ist mir fast etwas peinlich aber gut was solls. Hab n 2012er remedy 7 und bekomm das hintere Laufrad mit dem Schnellspanner nich raus. Kenn nur Steckachsen(da liegt das Umrüstkit eh schon bei mir) und Schnellspanner bei denen dann ne Öffnung im Rahmen is durch die man den gelockerten Schnellspanner dann samt Laufrad ziehen kann. Die Gebrauchsanweisung hat mich leider auch nich weitergebracht vllt könnte jemand von euch das für Idioten erklären?


----------



## HerrRossi (19. September 2012)

@Max: vllt. hilft das: http://forums.mtbr.com/trek/diy-trek-remedy-10-11-drcv-coil-conversion-719504.html


----------



## projekt (19. September 2012)

biker123456 schrieb:


> ah, ok. Jetzt habe ich das mit deinen Buxen verstanden... die Buchsen die du in den Dämpfer gemacht hast, sind nicht koaxial, damit du einen längeren Dämpfer einbauen kannst und die in der Wippe sind aber koaxial!?



Hallo,

genau, die Distanzen in der Wippe reduzieren nur von 10 auf 8 mm. Der original DRCV Dämpfer hat 197 mm Augenmaß, um einen (üblichen) 200 x 57 mm Dämpfer nutzen zu können sind die Dämperdistanzen 1,5 mm exzentrisch gebohrt.

Da mir das Fahrverhalten mit 150er Lyrik und 197er Dämpfer beim 2011er Remedy gut gefallen hat, mussten die exzentrischen Buchsen angefertigt werden. 

Exzentrische Distanzen 8 x 40 mm von Burgtec sollte es bei mountainbikes.net geben -> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=120630045639&ref=L210YmlrZXMvcHJvZHVrdGxpc3Rlay5jZm0/Y3RyeT0xJnphPTEmbGM9MSZjdXJjZD0xJmNpZD0xMjA2MzAwNDU2Mzkma2F0aWQ9MSZITlI9MjI3&HNR=227&pnr=21068 .

Warum gibt es die "ungeraden" Dämpfereinbaulängen bei Trek ?  Trek hat m.E. absichtlich dieses Dämpferaugenmaß gewählt um bei Verwendung einer 160 mm Gabel mit einem 200er Dämpfer, die selben Fahrwerkswinkel zu behalten (Tretlager erhöht sich um 10 mm). 

Das selbe beim 2009er Remedy, Gabel 160 mm, Dämpferaugenmaß 203 mm -> bei Verwendung einer 150er Gabel mit 200er Dämpfer, bleibten die Fahrwerkswinkel gleich, Tretlager sinkt um 10 mm ab.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Mikeclou (19. September 2012)

@ ikilledkenny
Hinten ist eine geschraubte Steckachse!     Schnellspannerhebel aufklappen, drück sich in eine Nut in Mutter an Achse, dann wie einen Schraubenschlüssel nutzen und Steckachse rausschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (19. September 2012)

Ah  Danke hab das nich als Steckachse angesehn weils so dünn is


----------



## Guinness (19. September 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe auch seit kurzem ein Remedy 7 und weiß nicht recht wieviel Druck ich hinten rein tun soll. Ich bin Fahrfertig etwa 75 kg schwer und habe momentan 180 Psi drinnen.
Mit wieviel Psi fahrt ihr so?

PS.: Mit "hinten rein" mein ich natürlich die hintere Federung.

MfG


----------



## GeorgeP (19. September 2012)

Guinness schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe auch seit kurzem ein Remedy 7 und weiß nicht recht wieviel Druck ich hinten rein tun soll. Ich bin Fahrfertig etwa 75 kg schwer und habe momentan 180 Psi drinnen.
> Mit wieviel Psi fahrt ihr so?
> ...



Was heist denn bittschön "hinten rein "


----------



## IkilledKenny (19. September 2012)

Etwas unglücklich formuliert 

Ich fahr hinten bei 68 kg 2 - 2,2 bar mit nem larssen tt in 2,35 und normalen Schläuchen


----------



## krysheri (19. September 2012)

Ich denke mal der will wissen, wieviel PSI in den Dämpfer er pumpen soll.
Dazu mal ein [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL0Ekgeba24"]Fahrwerkabstimmung  Workshop fÃ¼r Canyon Bikes und andere MTBs - YouTube[/nomedia] und Tipp: soviel Druck, damit der Sag stimmt ;D. Ich fahr eher Tour orientiert und nutzte 25% Sag mit 210psi bei ~102kg netto.



biker123456 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Buchsen gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht irgendwo zu kaufen sondern  müsste ich mir selber drehen bzw. mir jmd. suchen, der mir die dreht?!...


Ich denke mal die Buchsen kann dir Huber anfertigen. Muss halt nur die Maße mitteilen


----------



## GeorgeP (19. September 2012)

Wenn du es eher plüschig magst dann stell den druck so ein das der SAG bei rund 30-35% liegt, magst du es etwas straffer dann so das der SAG bei 20-25% liegt.

Und hier als Vid [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu2387Gv6II&feature=related"]Fuel Rear Suspension Setup - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Guinness (19. September 2012)

Danke, der Trek Guide war sehr hilfreich!

Und nochmals: ich meine die damit das hintere Federelement, 180 Psi wären etwas viel für den Hinterreifen 

MfG


----------



## IkilledKenny (19. September 2012)

Hab vorhin 4 Reifen gewechselt hab deshalb wahrscheinlich nichma an nen Dämpfer gedacht und die Umrechnung von Psi auf Bar hat ich nich im Kopf


----------



## Billybob (20. September 2012)

Psi/14,5= bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (20. September 2012)

Guinness schrieb:


> Danke, der Trek Guide war sehr hilfreich!
> 
> Und nochmals: ich meine die damit das hintere Federelement, 180 Psi wären etwas viel für den Hinterreifen
> 
> MfG



Den Suspension Calculator von Trek kennst du, oder?
http://www.trekbikes.com/ch/de/resources/suspension_setup/


----------



## outfaced (20. September 2012)

Frage an den Federdämpfer ... welche Federhärte bei 75-80kg. und 30% Sag ?


----------



## Elemental (21. September 2012)

Heute mein neues Remedy zum ersten mal richtig ins Gelände ausgeführt und bin schwer begeistert von den Fahrleistungen 

Allerdings hab ich mich bei den Kieselsteinen immer gefragt, wie gut denn der Lack am Remedy ist? Lohnt es sich das Unterrohr mit Lackschutzfolie zu bekleben oder ist der Lack strapazierfähig?

Ist der Unterrohrschutz eigentlich neu bei den 2013er Modellen? Mein 2012er hat nämlich keinen, wie ich gerade vorher festgestellt habe:


----------



## projekt (21. September 2012)

outfaced schrieb:


> Frage an den Federdämpfer ... welche Federhärte bei 75-80kg. und 30% Sag ?



Hi,

450 oder 500 lbs/inch.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Billybob (21. September 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> Heute mein neues Remedy zum ersten mal richtig ins Gelände ausgeführt und bin schwer begeistert von den Fahrleistungen
> 
> Allerdings hab ich mich bei den Kieselsteinen immer gefragt, wie gut denn der Lack am Remedy ist? Lohnt es sich das Unterrohr mit Lackschutzfolie zu bekleben oder ist der Lack strapazierfähig?
> 
> Ist der Unterrohrschutz eigentlich neu bei den 2013er Modellen? Mein 2012er hat nämlich keinen, wie ich gerade vorher festgestellt habe:



http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e6ecee400

ich hab den hier an meinem 11er... er tut seine arbeit, ist unauffällig und ich werd nicht mehr nervös wenns unterwegs "klonk" macht...


----------



## roadruner80 (21. September 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e6ecee400
> 
> ich hab den hier an meinem 11er... er tut seine arbeit, ist unauffällig und ich werd nicht mehr nervös wenns unterwegs "klonk" macht...



Den hab ich auch! Absolut EMPFEHLENSWERT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (21. September 2012)

Aber sollte der Unterrohrschutz bei meinem neuen Remedy nicht dabei sein?


----------



## GeorgeP (21. September 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> Aber sollte der Unterrohrschutz bei meinem neuen Remedy nicht dabei sein?


 

Klares nein 

Find ich auch etwas unverständlich, aber die Amis scheinen keinen wert darauf zu legen ...


----------



## Guinness (21. September 2012)

Hallo Elemental

Ich hab meins am Unterrohr mit dicker Schutzfolie abgeklebt.
Also diese da:
http://www.louis.de/_100efcd7a3aefc9a8b354cbc9a08956bb8/index.php?topic=artnr&artnr=10026131

MfG


----------



## krysheri (21. September 2012)

Auch ne Möglichkeit wäre ein alter Reifen, kostet nix


----------



## GeorgeP (21. September 2012)

krysheri schrieb:


> Auch ne Möglichkeit wäre ein alter Reifen, kostet nix


 
Koste nix und sieht, naja eher bescheiden aus. Aber von der schutzwirkung


----------



## mr.brown (21. September 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> Aber sollte der Unterrohrschutz bei meinem neuen Remedy nicht dabei sein?



Irritiert mich grad'n bisschen daher mal ganz allgemein gefragt: 
Warum sollte denn ein Unterrohrschutz dabei sein bzw. warum macht ihr euch überhaupt einen dran? Beim Carbon-Remedy könnte ich's ja nachvollziehen, aber warum beim Alurahmen?
Ist der Rahmen wirklich so dünn dass man sich da Sorgen machen sollte?? 
Frag mich das nur grad weil ich heute auch mein brandneues R8 zum ersten mal durch den Wald geprügelt habe und so einen Rahmenschutz weder von irgendeinem anderen AM/Enduro kenne noch jemals sowas an einem meiner Bikes hatte...
Oder geht's euch einfach nur um den Lackschutz?


----------



## geländesportler (22. September 2012)

Hab auch einfach nur ne 3M Folie als Lackschutz draufgemacht, da schon öfters Steinschlägen am Unterrohr zu hören sind.


----------



## Elemental (22. September 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Irritiert mich grad'n bisschen daher mal ganz allgemein gefragt:
> Warum sollte denn ein Unterrohrschutz dabei sein bzw. warum macht ihr euch überhaupt einen dran? ...



Die 2013er Remedys haben so einen Unterrohrschutz! Ich dachte ja nur, dass mein Händler vielleicht nur vergessen hat, den Schutz zu montieren.

Wenn es nicht sein muss, dann bau ich auch keinen Schutz dran, höchstens eine transparente Schutzfolie.

Es wäre halt mal gut zu wissen, wieviel der Lack aushält? Können dem Lack "normale" Steinschläge von nem Schotterweg was anhaben?


----------



## krysheri (22. September 2012)

Ich habe es gemacht um sowas zu verhindern:


Beckumer_2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


Sicherheitstechnisch bedenklich soll es angeblich nicht sein. Aber schon oft gesehen und hier auch gelesen.


----------



## Billybob (22. September 2012)

einfach mal mit dem fingernagel ans rohr schnippen... die wandstärken sind geringer als man wohl vermutet.
mir tat es immer in der seele weh, wenn ich unterwegs krachen hören habe.
son faust großer stein ist ratz fatz aufgewirbelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.brown (22. September 2012)

krysheri schrieb:


> Ich habe es gemacht um sowas zu verhindern:
> 
> Sicherheitstechnisch bedenklich soll es angeblich nicht sein. Aber schon oft gesehen und hier auch gelesen.



 ok, sieht nach nem sehr guten grund aus sich nen schutz dranzumachen...
Ich hatte bisher ja schon einige bikes und hab sie auch schon oft genug brutalem steinschlag ausgesetzt, aber dass ich mir dabei ne dicke beule im unterrohr hole hab ich noch nie erlebt! 
Dann muss ich jetzt wohl umdenken bei der coladose die ich jetzt fahre...


----------



## byronic (22. September 2012)

Sagt mal, bei meinem R8 2011, ist wahrscheinlich die Shimano Nabe hinten defekt. Hat schweren Lauf, und löst sich bei jeder Fahrt, so dass sie immer Spiel hat. Ich werde sie daher mal morgen öffnen und nachschauen was zu machen ist. Aber was wäre die günstigste Alternative/Ersatznabe. Da ich zur Zeit kein Geld für die andere Steckachse/LRS habe, würde ich die Nabe gegen eine neue tauschen wollen.

Jetzt ist die Frage, welche?
Sie soll robust und gut sein, aber nicht zu teuer.

Und noch was, gibt es eventuell zu der alten Shimanoname eine Anleitung/Explosionszeichnung, wie ich sie zu öffnen/reinigen habe?


----------



## byronic (22. September 2012)

Sagt mal, bei meinem R8 2011, ist wahrscheinlich die Shimano Nabe hinten defekt. Hat schweren Lauf, und löst sich bei jeder Fahrt, so dass sie immer Spiel hat. Ich werde sie daher mal morgen öffnen und nachschauen was zu machen ist. Aber was wäre die günstigste Alternative/Ersatznabe. Da ich zur Zeit kein Geld für die andere Steckachse/LRS habe, würde ich die Nabe gegen eine neue tauschen wollen.

Jetzt ist die Frage, welche?
Sie soll robust und gut sein, aber nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Houschter (22. September 2012)

Ich will auch mal...

Sagt mal, bei meinem R8 2011, ist wahrscheinlich die Shimano Nabe hinten defekt. Hat schweren Lauf, und löst sich bei jeder Fahrt, so dass sie immer Spiel hat. Ich werde sie daher mal morgen öffnen und nachschauen was zu machen ist. Aber was wäre die günstigste Alternative/Ersatznabe. Da ich zur Zeit kein Geld für die andere Steckachse/LRS habe, würde ich die Nabe gegen eine neue tauschen wollen.

Jetzt ist die Frage, welche?


----------



## krysheri (22. September 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Sagt mal, bei meinem R8 2011, ist wahrscheinlich die Shimano Nabe hinten defekt. Hat schweren Lauf, und löst sich bei jeder Fahrt, so dass sie immer Spiel hat. Ich werde sie daher mal morgen öffnen und nachschauen was zu machen ist. Aber was wäre die günstigste Alternative/Ersatznabe. Da ich zur Zeit kein Geld für die andere Steckachse/LRS habe, würde ich die Nabe gegen eine neue tauschen wollen.
> 
> Jetzt ist die Frage, welche?
> Sie soll robust und gut sein, aber nicht zu teuer.


Entweder wieder die Deore oder gleich ne XT, müsste glaub ich von der Speichenlänge her passen. Die preiswerteste Industriegelagerte wäre mein ich die Superstar.



> Und noch was, gibt es eventuell zu der alten Shimanoname eine Anleitung/Explosionszeichnung, wie ich sie zu öffnen/reinigen habe?


Explosionszeichnung Deore
How To Naben Wartung


----------



## byronic (23. September 2012)

Ahh, danke, eventuell sind ja nur die Lager hin, und ich brauch nur die Kugeln zu wechseln.


----------



## Elemental (23. September 2012)

Gibts eigentlich für den Kettenstrebenschutz des Remedy auch so ein Chainguide, wie am Specialized Stumpjumper FSR?






Der Kettenstrebenschutz vom Remedy hat ja vorne zum Kettenblatt hin auch so eine Nase nach unten. Wozu is die gut? Kann man da vielleicht so ein Chainguide befestigen?


----------



## mr.brown (23. September 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> Der Kettenstrebenschutz vom Remedy hat ja vorne zum Kettenblatt hin auch so eine Nase nach unten. Wozu is die gut? Kann man da vielleicht so ein Chainguide befestigen?



Die gleiche Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt...allerdings ist die Position der "Nase" imho viel zu weit vorne oder? Zumindest die Bionicon C-Guide KeFü wird doch eher in der Mitte der Kettenstrebe montiert...


----------



## Elemental (23. September 2012)

Aber schau dir mal die Position an dem Stumpi-Rahmen an. Das ist doch ungefähr so wie beim Remedy, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (23. September 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> Aber schau dir mal die Position an dem Stumpi-Rahmen an. Das ist doch ungefähr so wie beim Remedy, oder?


 

Nein, siehe bild. Der anschlagschutz vom remedy ist weiter vorne ....


----------



## Elemental (23. September 2012)

OK, bei mir ist der Kettenstrebenschutz weiter hinten, soweit hinten wie es geht.
Glaub ich muss den weiter vor schieben, wie du; hab nämlich zwischen Kettenstrebenschutz und Tretlager schon Macken...


----------



## Billybob (23. September 2012)

Mit den verschlüssen von den kabelbindern kannste dir wunderbar die haxen aufschlitzen...
Die tät ich mal nach oben der unten drehen...


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> Mit den verschlüssen von den kabelbindern kannste dir wunderbar die haxen aufschlitzen...
> Die tät ich mal nach oben der unten drehen...


 
Danke für den hinweis, ist aber schon längst erledigt


----------



## Billybob (24. September 2012)

Kam mir beim tippen irgendwie bekannt vor... hatten wir das thema schonmal?


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> Kam mir beim tippen irgendwie bekannt vor... hatten wir das thema schonmal?


 

gut möglich, meine mich auch daran erinnern zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (24. September 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Nein, siehe bild. Der anschlagschutz vom remedy ist weiter vorne ....



meiner Ansicht nach ist die KF zu weit hinten, um eine sichere Führung der Kette zu gewährleisten....


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2012)

So ganz unrecht hast du da nicht, aber die kette ist mir bis jetzt auf ruppigen trails noch nicht runtergefallen.
Ich muss mal sehen ob ich sie nicht doch noch etwas weiter nach vorne bekomme, weil optisch siehts so auch nicht besonders gut aus.

Nur beim runterschalten vom großen aufs kleine kettenblat kommt das schon mal vor ...

Jetzt schaut es so aus


----------



## mr.brown (24. September 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jetzt schaut es so aus



Haste das komische Gummidreieck vom Trek-Kettenstrebenschutz abgeschnitten? Ich seh das da nicht mehr...


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Haste das komische Gummidreieck vom Trek-Kettenstrebenschutz abgeschnitten? Ich seh das da nicht mehr...


 

Jep, ich brauchs ja nicht !


----------



## mr.brown (24. September 2012)

werd ich wohl auch so machen...weiß ja eh keiner wofür die gumminase überhaupt da ist oder?


----------



## byronic (24. September 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Danke für den hinweis, ist aber schon längst erledigt




Sag mal, ich grübele mir auch so ein ShadowPlus Schaltwerk zu holen. Lohnt sich das??? Merkt man den Unterschied???


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2012)

Ich antworte dir mal so, wenn man eine kefü hat kann man darauf verzichten, ob man es merkt, ganz klar ja. 
Ich würde es mir immer wieder kaufen


----------



## superlight84 (24. September 2012)

Schade dass meine Bilder so klein sind, aber hier ist mein Remedy mit einen Carbon 2x Kettenspanner... Funktionier einwandfrei...


----------



## superlight84 (24. September 2012)

Das erste Bild... so habe ich mir geholfen die Zwei Zahnräder genau zu justieren dann kam das Zweite Pulley...

Und so sieht es von vorne aus...


----------



## COLKURTZ (27. September 2012)

Brauche Eure Hilfe, Beitrag/Forum durchsucht und nichts passendes gefunden.

R8 aus 2012
mit FSA No. 57 E E2 ACB Steuersatz, also: _tapered_

Ziel:
1/8 Zoll möglich machen, um eine Gabel mit durchgängigen 1/8 Steuerrohr fahren zu können (wahrscheinlich wird es eine 55er)

Muss ich nur die untere Lagerschale tauschen? Welche Größe müsste die haben? Gibt es eine passende FSA Rduzierhülse? Brauche ich einen kompletten neuen Steuersatz?
...wenn ihr gleich einen Produktvorschlag hättet, wäre das klasse.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (27. September 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Sag mal, ich grübele mir auch so ein ShadowPlus Schaltwerk zu holen. Lohnt sich das??? Merkt man den Unterschied???



mit dem Schaltwerk ist mir die Kette auch ohne Kefü nie runter gefallen,
zu dem wird`s durch vermindern des Kettenschlagens doch wesentlich
leiser im Wald 

Meine Meinung/ Erfahrung, Shadow+ macht die Kefü arbeitslos.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. September 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Brauche Eure Hilfe, Beitrag/Forum durchsucht und nichts passendes gefunden.
> 
> R8 aus 2012
> mit FSA No. 57 E E2 ACB Steuersatz, also: _tapered_
> ...


 

Du brauchst nur einen andern lagerkonus und den solltes es bei deinem händler geben.
Denn das R7 wird mit 11/8" schaft ausgeliefert und hat so einen lagerkonus.


----------



## COLKURTZ (27. September 2012)

Danke fuer die schnelle Hilfe! Also ein Lagerkonus fuer die untere FSA Lagerschale, verstanden.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. September 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Danke fuer die schnelle Hilfe! Also ein Lagerkonus fuer die untere FSA Lagerschale, verstanden.


 

jep


----------



## Guinness (28. September 2012)

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema Kettenführung sind, ich bin auch am überlegen eine zu verbauen 

Taugt diese was?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=10137

MfG


----------



## Billybob (29. September 2012)

sieht meiner meinung nach nicht nach "mehr" aus als die bionicon...
nur, dass an der bionicon nicht so viel kaputt gehehn kann und sie leichter ist... aber auch teurer.


----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2012)

Sorry, das teil sieht eher aus wie ein pizaroller 

Na dann lieber eine bionicon !


----------



## Guinness (29. September 2012)

Hmm 40 â¬ fÃ¼r so ein kleines Teil ist ja schon nicht schlecht.
AuÃerdem gibts die nicht bei CRC.

Schwere Entscheidung^^
Meint ihr eh alle die da?
 bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-TEILE/Kettenfuehrungen/Kettenfuehrung/Bionicon-c-guide-V-02-Enduro-Kettenfuehrung-1.html


----------



## Billybob (29. September 2012)

wÃ¤ren 40â¬ deiner meinung nach eher gerechtfertigt, wenn das teil 150g wiegen wÃ¼rde und 3mal so groÃ?

der gedanke grÃ¶Ãe bzw. komplexitÃ¤t des teils im verhÃ¤ltnis zum preis kommt natÃ¼rlich automatisch... ist aber nicht ganz fair.

ich will hier nicht fÃ¼r die chainguide in die bresche springen... aber mit 20g und nicht vielen zerstÃ¶rbaren teilen tut sie (in meinem fall) einen guten job.

die besten ideen sind nunmal die einfachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guinness (29. September 2012)

Naja, die Bionicon wäre ja eigentlich noch simpler aufgebaut, als der Pizzaroller, aber egal.
Wahrscheinlich wirds eh eher die Binicon werden, bei der Anderen macht die Befestigung nicht so einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Billybob (29. September 2012)

Guinness schrieb:


> Naja, die Bionicon wäre ja eigentlich noch simpler aufgebaut, als der Pizzaroller, aber egal




meine ich ja...


----------



## TomDeluxe (30. September 2012)

Hi, ich fahre nun die erste Saison Remedy und wollte mal 2 Erfahrungen teilen:
Ich fahr jetzt seit Mai (im Schnitt 2 Stunden / Woche; Straße, Schotter, technische Trails) vorne MK 2.4 RS und hinten XK 2.4 RS tubeless. Der MK vorne hält die Luft tadellos, XK hinten auch, wenn man regelmäßig (alle 2-3 Tage) fährt. Lediglich wenn das Bike eine Woche steht muss man hinten nachpumpen, was mich aber nicht stört, da ich den Luftdruck sowieso je nach geplantem Einsatz zwischen 1,5 und 2,0 bar variiere. Am Anfang musste ich öfter nachpumpen, das hat sich aber nach 3-4 Ausfahrten gelegt. Milch nachgefüllt hab ich einmal. Beschleunigung, Rollwiederstand & Grip (nass / trocken) ist super (am liebsten 1,5 bar vorne, 1,7 hinten bei 75kg) . Zum Thema Panne kann ich nichts sagen, da ich noch keine hatte ;-). Selbst von massiven Kontakt mit Brombeere & Himbeere und den Dolomiten zeigten sich die Reifen unbeeindruckt. Insgesamt aus meiner Sicht eine interessante Wahl für ein leichtes All-Mountain, wenn auch der XK die Luft etwas besser halten könnte.


----------



## TomDeluxe (30. September 2012)

Hi, nachdem die *Shimano* PD-M324 Pedale, die ich auf meinem Rocky Element optisch auf dem Remedy gar nicht gehen habe ich mehrere Varianten überlegt und getestet. ZIel war es, knifflige Stellen mit signifikantenm Sturzrisiko ausgeklickt fahren zu können ohne dage vom Pedal zu Rutschen. Flatpedale kommen nicht in Frage, da meine Touren doch immer mit einigen Höhenmetern verbunden sind. Mein derzeitiger Liebling ist ein leicht modifiziertes XT-Trail Pedal, wo* ich auf einer Seite* den Klickmechanismus durch M5 x 12 mm Gewindestifte ersetzt habe (gesichert mit Schraubensicherunslack).








Fazit: Passt optisch und der Halt ist akzeptabel insbesondere in Kombination mit einem All Mountain Schuh (ich verwende Mavic Alpine XL). Nicht vergleichbar mit einem Flatpedal aber ausmeiner Sicht ein brauchbarer Kompromiss für Trailtouren mit Höhenmetern.


----------



## mr.brown (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
mal schnell ne kurze aber dafür blöde Frage:
Kann der Schnellspanner am 2012er R8 Hinterrad irgendwas besonderes oder geht da auch jeder normale andere Schnellspanner? 
Hol mir grad nen neuen LRS und war mir grad auf einmal meiner Bestellung 15mm vorne/Standardschnellspanner hinten gar nicht mehr so sicher wegen des ABP-Hinterbaus...der Schnellspanner hat doch kein anderes Maß oder?


----------



## IkilledKenny (1. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch ne Frage wegen lrs. Wollte mir nen neuen lrs gönnen und find im Internet kein Adapter für die hintere Hope Pro II Evo. Da muss es doch irgendeinen für die 135x 12 geben, dass ich sie für die 142x 12 Steckachse verwenden kann oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (1. Oktober 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal schnell ne kurze aber dafür blöde Frage:
> Kann der Schnellspanner am 2012er R8 Hinterrad irgendwas besonderes oder geht da auch jeder normale andere Schnellspanner?
> Hol mir grad nen neuen LRS und war mir grad auf einmal meiner Bestellung 15mm vorne/Standardschnellspanner hinten gar nicht mehr so sicher wegen des ABP-Hinterbaus...der Schnellspanner hat doch kein anderes Maß oder?



Die Achse ist nur länger als die von einem "Standardschnellspanner". Das LR ist davon aber nicht betroffen, hier kaufst ganz normal entweder Schnellspann- oder X12-Ausführung, je nach Ausstattung deines Bikes. Da du das 12er Modell auf X12 umrüsten kannst, würd ich mir das aber beim Kauf eines neuen LR aber überlegen.


----------



## Houschter (1. Oktober 2012)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Frage wegen lrs. Wollte mir nen neuen lrs gönnen und find im Internet kein Adapter für die hintere Hope Pro II Evo. Da muss es doch irgendeinen für die 135x 12 geben, dass ich sie für die 142x 12 Steckachse verwenden kann oder?




http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14348_Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2---Pro-2-EVO-Naben-.html

Nr. 14 würd ich sagen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (1. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## geländesportler (1. Oktober 2012)

Hier ist immer wieder zu lesen, dass die hintere Achse auf x12 umgebaut wird. Merkt man den Umbau auf Steckachse auf den Trail, ist das Rad stabiler? Es ist doch ohne hin schon fest in den Hinterbau fixiert. Oder wie macht sich der Umbau bemerkbar? Mir ist klar wenn man sich einen neuen LRS holt, kann hier der Vergleich nicht mit einbezogen werden, da der neue LRS bei der Empfindung auf den Trail am meisten einspielt.
Wie denkt ihr, ist ein Umbau auf x12 zu empfehlen?


----------



## mr.brown (2. Oktober 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Die Achse ist nur länger als die von einem "Standardschnellspanner". Das LR ist davon aber nicht betroffen, hier kaufst ganz normal entweder Schnellspann- oder X12-Ausführung, je nach Ausstattung deines Bikes. Da du das 12er Modell auf X12 umrüsten kannst, würd ich mir das aber beim Kauf eines neuen LR aber überlegen.



Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## PrimeX (4. Oktober 2012)

ICH SUCHE:

Wenn einer von euch sein 2009er Remedy 9 Rahmen in Größe Medium loswerden will bitte bei mir melden! 

Hatte damals einen und wollte aber was mit mehr Federweg. Jetzt suche ich was mit weniger Federweg und das Remedy 9 hat mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## COLKURTZ (5. Oktober 2012)

Hat von Euch jemand schon einmal eine FOX DRCV Gabel verkauft und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Sagen wir mal eine 2012er DRCV Gabel.

Wenn man einen Vergleich heranziehen wuerde, dann waere das in etwa eine aktuelle 32er Float. Meine "Marktbeobachtung" ergibt einen Preis von um die 400 Euro fuer eine solche neue oder neuwertige Fox. Bedeutet das DRCV dann noch einen Mehrwert oder eine Verkaufserschwerniss?


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand schon einmal eine FOX DRCV Gabel verkauft und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Sagen wir mal eine 2012er DRCV Gabel.
> 
> Wenn man einen Vergleich heranziehen wuerde, dann waere das in etwa eine aktuelle 32er Float. Meine "Marktbeobachtung" ergibt einen Preis von um die 400 Euro fuer eine solche neue oder neuwertige Fox. Bedeutet das DRCV dann noch einen Mehrwert oder eine Verkaufserschwerniss?


 

Ich würde mal ganz dreist behaupten das DRCV ein verkaufserschwerniss ist.

Nicht jedes Bike hat eine so ausgewogene geometrie das es auf eine absenkung der gabel verzichten kann. Gerade bei der 150mm klasse ...
Zumahl auch spätere wartungskosten  höher ausfallen als im vergeleich zu nicht DRCV gabeln.


----------



## HerrRossi (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand erklären zu welchen relevanten Änderungen eine Drehung des *Mino-Link *(Remedy 9 2012)  führt und ob diese tatsächlich zu einer spürbaren Veränderung im Fahrverhalten führen.

In welcher Position habt ihr den Mino-Link vorzugsweise?

Danke!


----------



## Elemental (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich habs selber noch nicht ausprobiert, aber hier wirds erklärt:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14885
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUdGdUr46O4"]Trek Scratch Adj. Geo. -- Flip the Mino Link - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demiano (6. Oktober 2012)

geländesportler schrieb:


> Hier ist immer wieder zu lesen, dass die hintere Achse auf x12 umgebaut wird. Merkt man den Umbau auf Steckachse auf den Trail, ist das Rad stabiler?
> Wie denkt ihr, ist ein Umbau auf x12 zu empfehlen?



Laut Messungen ist die x12 ~5-10% steifer. Das dürfte keiner merken. Aber Placebos gibts ja auch. Ich würd die Kohle lieber in einen besseren lrs stecken. das dürftest du eher merken.


----------



## geländesportler (7. Oktober 2012)

demiano schrieb:


> Laut Messungen ist die x12 ~5-10% steifer. Das dürfte keiner merken. Aber Placebos gibts ja auch. Ich würd die Kohle lieber in einen besseren lrs stecken. das dürftest du eher merken.



Naja, die lrs die mir zusagen (easton  haven, flow mit hope nabe) können auch auf x12 umgerüstet werden. Werde es wenn dann erstmal ohne steckachse probieren.


----------



## Guinness (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem hinteren Federelement:
Wenn ich es, wie von Trek vorgeschlagen, auf 180 psi aufpumpe und dann etwa 2-3 mal fahre (das passiert etwa über einen Zeitraum von ein-bis eineinhalb Wochen) und dann nohmals den Luftdruck kontrollliere sind nur noch 150 psi drinnen. Das ist doch nicht normal so, oder?


----------



## geländesportler (7. Oktober 2012)

Hast die dämpfer pumpe bis zum anschlag aufgeschraubt? Da der drcv dämpfer erst bei einem hohen losbrechmoment seine 2. Kammer öffnet.


----------



## EL_BOB (7. Oktober 2012)

Guinness schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem hinteren Federelement:
> Wenn ich es, wie von Trek vorgeschlagen, auf 180 psi aufpumpe und dann etwa 2-3 mal fahre (das passiert etwa über einen Zeitraum von ein-bis eineinhalb Wochen) und dann nohmals den Luftdruck kontrollliere sind nur noch 150 psi drinnen. Das ist doch nicht normal so, oder?



Pump mal etwas mehr als 180psi auf. Wenn du die Pumpe wieder vom Ventil schraubst entweicht immer ein bisschen Luft aus dem Dämpfer mit! Is bei jeder Pumpe so außer der Scott Pumpe, die hat extra eins Ablass für sowas...


----------



## aquarius-biker (7. Oktober 2012)

Guinness schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem hinteren Federelement:
> Wenn ich es, wie von Trek vorgeschlagen, auf 180 psi aufpumpe und dann etwa 2-3 mal fahre (das passiert etwa über einen Zeitraum von ein-bis eineinhalb Wochen) und dann nohmals den Luftdruck kontrollliere sind nur noch 150 psi drinnen. Das ist doch nicht normal so, oder?



Gleiches Problem hab ich auch gehabt, hab mit mein Hdl. alle Fehlerquellen durchgespielt und nix gefunden. Gebracht hat's schlussendlich ein Dämpfertausch, jetzt ist alles i.o.

Wichtig ist natürlich die richtige Bedienung der Pumpe am DRCV Dämpfer. Wenn du die Pumpe aufschraubst und der erste Druck reinkommt, musste du noch 1 1/4 Umdrehungen mehr machen, dann kommt der Druck der zweiten Luftkammer erst dazu. Kann man deutlich spüren. Wenn du das so machst und dann trotzdem 30 - 40 PSI fehlen, würde ich sagen der Dämpfer ist undicht wie bei mir. Hatte ich übrigens von Beginn an, hat ewig gedauert das herauszufinden, da man natürlich erst an andere Fehler denkt.

Ca. 10-15 PSI dürfen fehlen wenn du aufpumst und dann neu aufschraubst zum kontrollieren, das liegt hauptsächlich am Druck der beim wiederaufschrauben in die 
Pumpe entweicht. Die entweichende Luft wenn du abschraubst, stammt hauptsächlich aus der Pumpe, weniger aus Dämpfer.


----------



## Guinness (7. Oktober 2012)

aquarius-biker schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem hab ich auch gehabt, hab mit mein Hdl. alle Fehlerquellen durchgespielt und nix gefunden. Gebracht hat's schlussendlich ein Dämpfertausch, jetzt ist alles i.o.
> 
> Wichtig ist natürlich die richtige Bedienung der Pumpe am DRCV Dämpfer. Wenn du die Pumpe aufschraubst und der erste Druck reinkommt, musste du noch 1 1/4 Umdrehungen mehr machen, dann kommt der Druck der zweiten Luftkammer erst dazu. Kann man deutlich spüren. Wenn du das so machst und dann trotzdem 30 - 40 PSI fehlen, würde ich sagen der Dämpfer ist undicht wie bei mir. Hatte ich übrigens von Beginn an, hat ewig gedauert das herauszufinden, da man natürlich erst an andere Fehler denkt.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich gerade ausprobiert, und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen, wenn ich die Pumpe ganz dranschraube.

quote=EL_BOB;9948205]Pump mal etwas mehr als 180psi auf. Wenn du die  Pumpe wieder vom Ventil schraubst entweicht immer ein bisschen Luft aus  dem Dämpfer mit! Is bei jeder Pumpe so außer der Scott Pumpe, die hat  extra eins Ablass für sowas...[/quote]

An das habe ich auch schon gedacht, macht sich aber kaum bemerkbar, wenn man die Pumpe direkt nach dem aufpumpen noch einmal ab- und anschließt. Außerdem würden dabei nicht gleich 30 psi fehlen.


----------



## aquarius-biker (8. Oktober 2012)

Guinness schrieb:


> Das habe ich gerade ausprobiert, und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen, wenn ich die Pumpe ganz dranschraube.
> 
> quote=EL_BOB;9948205]Pump mal etwas mehr als 180psi auf. Wenn du die  Pumpe wieder vom Ventil schraubst entweicht immer ein bisschen Luft aus  dem Dämpfer mit! Is bei jeder Pumpe so außer der Scott Pumpe, die hat  extra eins Ablass für sowas...




Unter Umständen merkt man das auch nicht, wenn sich nach der 1 1/4 Umdrehung die zweite Luftkammer dazu gesellt. Ist der Luftdruck sehr ähnlich in der zweiten , dann wird mans nicht groß merken. Wichtig ist, dass du zwischen Aufpumpen und dann einmal ab- und wiederschrauben zum Checken max. einen Druckverlust von 10-15 PSI haben darfst. Dann sollte vom Ventil her alles ok sein.

Würde mal sagen, dein Dämpfer verliert wie bei mir ursprünglich durch Gebrauch Luft. Solltest mal 1 Woche stehen lassen und dann Druck checken, hab ich auch probiert da wars immer im Grünen Bereich. Richtig gemerkt hab ichs erst als ich mit dem Bike 3 Wochen im Urlaub war. Fast jeden Tag gefahren und konnte alle 3-4 Tage nachpumpen weil im Gebrauch Luft raus ist. Daraufhin hat mein Hdl. auch keine Anstallten gemacht, sondern mir einen Ersatzdämpfer eingebaut für den Zeitraum wo meiner eingeschickt wurde und siehe da jetzt alles i.o.


----------



## bansaiman (8. Oktober 2012)

HerrRossi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand erklären zu welchen relevanten Änderungen eine Drehung des *Mino-Link *(Remedy 9 2012)  führt und ob diese tatsächlich zu einer spürbaren Veränderung im Fahrverhalten führen.
> 
> ...




Stells Radel vor ne PLatte, auf welcher du kritzeln kannst, mach einen Strich auf Höhe Unterkante Tretlager und dann stell den Minolink um (nächster Strich), dann siehst du es deutlich.
Ja, nen halben Grad Lenkwinkel merkt man v.A. im entsprechenden Gelände ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (9. Oktober 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Stells Radel vor ne PLatte, auf welcher du kritzeln kannst, mach einen Strich auf Höhe Unterkante Tretlager und dann stell den Minolink um (nächster Strich), dann siehst du es deutlich.
> Ja, nen halben Grad Lenkwinkel merkt man v.A. im entsprechenden Gelände ;-)


 
Bleibt immer noch die Frage welche Stellung besser ist?


----------



## bansaiman (10. Oktober 2012)

BRAUCH DIE INFOS DRINGEND 

Da die Reifenbreiten ja immer sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen folgende Frage:

Welchen DH Reifen für NÄSSE mit maximaler BReite kann ich hinten montieren? (vorne kommt ja auf die Gabel an

Erfahrungen, Tipps?


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Oktober 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> BRAUCH DIE INFOS DRINGEND
> 
> Da die Reifenbreiten ja immer sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen folgende Frage:
> 
> ...


 

Maxxis Swampthing 2,5, Conti Baron 2,5, Schwalbe Muddy Marry 2,5 da gibts noch ne ganze menge mehr.
Da die MM so ziehmlich das breiteste ist wird alles andere in 2,5 passen !

Mein Tipp Maxxis Swampthing 2,5"  60TPI Downhill Karkasse


----------



## bansaiman (10. Oktober 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Maxxis Swampthing 2,5, Conti Baron 2,5, Schwalbe Muddy Marry 2,5 da gibts noch ne ganze menge mehr.
> Da die MM so ziehmlich das breiteste ist wird alles andere in 2,5 passen !
> 
> Mein Tipp Maxxis Swampthing 2,5"  60TPI Downhill Karkasse




Letzterer klingt dann doch schonmal richtig gut oder -abhängig davon, was ich billiger bekomme- ne Muddy MAry mit entsprechende Karkasse.

Würdest du sagen, ich kann für vorne den Minion super Tacky lassen oder sollte ich den auch gegen die gleichen Reifen ersetzen?


----------



## Rischar (10. Oktober 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Maxxis Swampthing 2,5, Conti Baron 2,5, Schwalbe Muddy Marry 2,5 da gibts noch ne ganze menge mehr.
> Da die MM so ziehmlich das breiteste ist wird alles andere in 2,5 passen !
> 
> Mein Tipp Maxxis Swampthing 2,5"  60TPI Downhill Karkasse



Fährst du wirklich Schwalbe im Remedy? Ich hatte Muddy Marry in 2,5 hinten drin. Da waren zwar wenige Millimeter Platz und klar, im Stand und beim geradeaus Fahren passiert nichts. Aber wenn du vernünftig Kurven fährst, berühren sie die Kettenstreben. Ich hab's erst nach paar Abfahren bemerkt und dann war schon blankes Aluminium zu sehen


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Oktober 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Letzterer klingt dann doch schonmal richtig gut oder -abhängig davon, was ich billiger bekomme- ne Muddy MAry mit entsprechende Karkasse.
> 
> Würdest du sagen, ich kann für vorne den Minion super Tacky lassen oder sollte ich den auch gegen die gleichen Reifen ersetzen?


 
Wenn du den swampthing vorne montieren würdest hätte ich gesagt lass den Minion so lange drauf wie es geht, aber sorum wie du es vorhast dann durch den gleichenb reifen ersetzen.

So hab ich`s zumindestens auch gemacht, du weist aber das die super traky mischung ab 0°C abwärts nicht mehr so gut funktioniert.
Da meine persönliche schmerzgrenze bei 0°C liegt stört mich das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ron_Domsson (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre eine remedy 2009 und überlege mir grad den fox rp23 durch nen marzocchi rocco air tst r zu ersetzen, weil ich ein gute occ angebot im auge habe. Mach ich da grundsätzlich was falsch? Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr endprogression bzw nutzbaren federweg. Ich fahre mit dem bike alles von längeren touren bis bikepark. Vielen dank schon mal für eure inputs.


----------



## COLKURTZ (18. Oktober 2012)

Heute auf dem Wildhog des Flowtrail in Stromberg, bisserl Rumhüpfen und die neu reingekommene MZ 55 einstellen:


----------



## Elemental (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte da mal eine Anfängerfrage zum Einstellen der Dämpfer. Laut dem Trek Suspension-Calculator brauch ich folgende Einstellung:

*Fox Float DRCV RL*
             Feder* 90* psi Zugstufe* 9* Klicks (nach 'offen')

*Fox DRCV RP2*
             Feder *190* psi Zugstufe* 7* Klicks (nach 'offen')


Aber was heisst denn "Klicks nach offen"? An der Gabel gibts + und -.
Am Federbein steht Fast und Slow. Was ist "offen"?


----------



## COLKURTZ (21. Oktober 2012)

Bei beidem gilt: Richtung offen heißt Richtung straff/schnell.

Für deine Einstellung heißt das: Bei Dämpfer (Richtung slow) und Gabel (Richtung +) die Zugstufen komplett zudrehen, dann hast Du die maximale Zugstufe eingestellt. Das merkst Du auch daran, dass das jeweilige Federelement dann* am langsamsten* ausfedert. Dann öffnest Du die Zugstufe mit der Anzahl der entsprechenden Klicks (müssten insg. jeweils max. 12/13 Kicks möglich sein).

...Gabel Richtung "-" = Richtung offen/straff/schnell
...Dämpfer Richtung "fast" = Richtung offen/straff/schnell


----------



## Elemental (21. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## Deleted 142482 (23. Oktober 2012)

Guten tag,
Mein remedy stand jetzt 2 wochen am balkon und jetzt is unter dem rp23 eine ölpfütze. Hab den dämpfer gereinigt und die undichte stelle ist an der pro pedal gefestigung.
Die dämpfung versagt ziemlich wenn ich mich aufs rad hocke.
Irgendwelche günstigen vorschläge ?!

Lg klaus


----------



## MOob (23. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand einen Monarch + in seinem Remedy? Wenn ja welcher Tune?
Grüße MOob


----------



## Ron_Domsson (23. Oktober 2012)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine remedy 2009 und überlege mir grad den fox rp23 durch nen marzocchi rocco air tst r zu ersetzen, weil ich ein gute occ angebot im auge habe. Mach ich da grundsätzlich was falsch? Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr endprogression bzw nutzbaren federweg. Ich fahre mit dem bike alles von längeren touren bis bikepark. Vielen dank schon mal für eure inputs.


Achtung an alle Remedy Fahrer. Ich habs nun trotzdem getan und den Roco Air TST R 2012 occ gekauft. Leider passt er nicht an der Wippe vorbei, weder mit Ausgleichsbehälter oben (dann stösst das Ventil an der Wippe an) noch mit Ausgleichsbehälter unten (da stösst der fette Kolben an der Wippe an). Verdammt!!!


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (24. Oktober 2012)

sehr ärgerlich... ist der so viel fetter als ein CCDB Air? Der Double Barrel passt in beiden Richtungen (ebenfalls 2009er Rahmen) und ein Fox DHX Air und RS Vivid Air wurde hier m.w. auch schon verbaut - auch nicht gerade schlank.


----------



## speedos (24. Oktober 2012)

MOob schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Monarch + in seinem Remedy? Wenn ja welcher Tune?
> Grüße MOob



Hi, ich habe den Monarch + im 2009er Remedy mit Tune M/M. Bin von der Performance mehr als angetan. Der mittlere Federweg fühlt sich jetzt irgendwie definierter an. Durchschlagschutz bei 30% SAG mehr als ausreichend. Wenn dieser nicht mehr ausreicht bei höheren Drops einfach den Hebel der Druckstufe von ganz offen auf die mittlere Position und gut ist 
Gewichtsmässig bringe ich im vollem Ornat gute 85kg auf die Waage.
Was mir auch gut gefällt, dass der Hinterbau jetzt selbst mit komplett offener Druckstufe wesentlich weniger wippt im Uphill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (25. Oktober 2012)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> Achtung an alle Remedy Fahrer. Ich habs nun trotzdem getan und den Roco Air TST R 2012 occ gekauft. Leider passt er nicht an der Wippe vorbei, weder mit Ausgleichsbehälter oben (dann stösst das Ventil an der Wippe an) noch mit Ausgleichsbehälter unten (da stösst der fette Kolben an der Wippe an). Verdammt!!!




Wenn du ihn online bestellt hast und keine Kratzer dran sind, sag nciht dass du ihn verbaut hast und gib ihn zurück ;-) Dafür dann Swinger Expert einbauen  Funktioniert Sahne, auf tour wie auch aufm Winterberger DH. Außerdem nur 412 Gramm bei mir!


----------



## Ron_Domsson (25. Oktober 2012)

@bansaiman: Leider habe ich den gebraucht gekauft, ich hoffe nun, ich kriege den ohne grösseren Verlust wieder verkauft.
 @speedos: hast du die high volume oder die normale Version ders Monarch+ verbaut?


----------



## coldberg (25. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute ,
ich besitze Trek Remedy 7 aus 2009 alles funktioniert prima und nun heute am putzen so was entdeckt hier Bild;
wie könnte das passieren???? Und ist schlimm?


----------



## speedos (25. Oktober 2012)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> @_bansaiman_: Leider habe ich den gebraucht gekauft, ich hoffe nun, ich kriege den ohne grösseren Verlust wieder verkauft.
> @_speedos_: hast du die high volume oder die normale Version ders Monarch+ verbaut?



Hab die High Volume Variante, war mir da am Anfang auch unsicher. Aber verkleinern der Luftkammer ist ja machbar, umgekehrt leider nicht 
Bleibt aber so, da mir das Anprechverhalten des Dämpfers mehr als gefällt. Könnte vielleicht ein Ticken plüschiger sein, aber dann würde der Dämpfer wahrscheinlich wieder durch den Federweg rauschen...


----------



## speedos (25. Oktober 2012)

coldberg schrieb:


> Hey Leute ,
> ich besitze Trek Remedy 7 aus 2009 alles funktioniert prima und nun heute am putzen so was entdeckt hier Bild;
> wie könnte das passieren???? Und ist schlimm?



Kommt drauf an, wie tief die Kratzer sind... Kann man anhand der Bilder nicht wirklich beurteilen. An meinem alten Hardtail sehen die Spuren der   Chainsucks aber wesentlich heftiger aus 
Würde auf jeden Fall mal die Position des Umwerfers und die Einstellung des Schaltwerks überprüfen und/oder mal über eine Kettenführung nachdenken.


----------



## coldberg (25. Oktober 2012)

Welche soll ich Kettenführung einbauen ,alte Remedy hat kein ISCG ?
Also grösste Kettenblatt muss raus oder?


----------



## speedos (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab auf 2-Fach umgebaut und die Stinger verbaut. Klemmung über die Lagerschale vom Tretlager, funktioniert einwandfrei. Andere Möglichkeit ist die Bionicon, kannst dann auch 3-Fach weiterfahren. Mein Bruder hat die Bionicon, allerdings bei 2-Fach. Er ist zufrieden mit der Bionicon-Kettenführung.


----------



## coldberg (25. Oktober 2012)

Ok.Thanks!


----------



## bansaiman (27. Oktober 2012)

coldberg schrieb:


> Welche soll ich Kettenführung einbauen ,alte Remedy hat kein ISCG ?
> Also grösste Kettenblatt muss raus oder?



Um das auf dem Foto zu verhindern, kannst du auch einfach ne Aluplatte mit der Dicke eines Spacers aussägen (rund oder welche Form, die dir am besten zu passen scheint) und sie anstatt des Sapcers am Tretlager montieren. Dann verhinderst du schonmal, dass die Kette überhaupt diesen Weg nehmen kann.
Dann entweder Die Bionicon Führung bzw. NAchbau und oder ein Schaltwerk mit der zusätzlich "Kettenberuhigung", falls du gerade eh vorhaben solltest eines zu kaufen (den richtigen Namen diese Funktion weiß ich gerade leider nicht ^^).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coldberg (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi, danke für info , nur wundert mich überhaupt wie ist das möglich , ist der Abstand zwischen grosse Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe zu klein ???
Also grosse Kettenblatt raus ,Bashguard rein und Kettenführung zb. Bionicon V02 und fertig .


----------



## coldberg (27. Oktober 2012)

speedos schrieb:


> Ich hab auf 2-Fach umgebaut und die Stinger verbaut. Klemmung über die Lagerschale vom Tretlager, funktioniert einwandfrei. Andere Möglichkeit ist die Bionicon, kannst dann auch 3-Fach weiterfahren. Mein Bruder hat die Bionicon, allerdings bei 2-Fach. Er ist zufrieden mit der Bionicon-Kettenführung.





Hi, 
soll ich Kettenblatt 22,32 lassen oder lieber 36 einbauen?
Muss ich danach noch was einstellen oder geht einfach?
Habe ausgesucht Bashguard von Race Face hier:http://www.bike-components.de/produ...blattschutzring---Bashguard-Light-4-Arm-.html und Kettenführung Bionicon http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31215_c-guide-v-02-Kettenfuehrung-.html oder besser NC-17 http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20581_Stinger-Kettenfuehrung-1-Arm-.html
für das Tretlager.


----------



## Brixton (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauch das 36er schon...


----------



## coldberg (28. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 
also Kettenblätter :22,36 +Bashguard.
Nur welche Kettenführung funktioniert besser Nc-17 stringer ( ganze Tretlager , Kurbel uzw. muss alles ausgebaut werden ! )oder einfach Bionicon C guide V.02 -habe aber viel negativ gelesen.
Wenn ich stringer einbaue muss ich noch umwerfer einstellen oder brauche nix mehr machen?


----------



## speedos (28. Oktober 2012)

Moin, 

habe auch auf 36er umgestrickt. Paßt selbst hier im Flachland auf dem Weg zum Trail ganz gut. Bergauf ist die Übersetzungsbandbreite logischerweise etwas eingeschränkt gegenüber 3-Fach. Aber mir paßt das so. Bergab hab ich das 44er Blatt noch nie vermisst...
Umwerfer musst du logischerweise in der höhe ausrichten und den oberen Anschlagpunkt des Umwerfers justieren. Aber kein Hexenwerk. 
Der Montageaufwand für die Stinger ist größer, richtig, aber schadet eh nicht, bei Zeiten die Hollowtechlager zu kontrollieren und gegenfalls auszutauschen


----------



## Deleted 225240 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte die Bionicon C-Guide montiert bin aber vor 3 Wochen auf eine 2x fach Truvativ Kettenführung umgestiegen. Die C-Guide ist zwar nicht schlecht aber es ist halt auch keine vollwertige Kettenführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coldberg (28. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 
eine frage nochmal wenn ich einbaue 22, 36 Kb , Bashguard muss auch 36 gross sein oder muss ich nehmen 40 ?


----------



## IkilledKenny (29. Oktober 2012)

Wenn dein größtes Kettenblatt n 36er is sollte der Bashguard logischerweise für max 36 sein alles andre wär quatsch.


----------



## outfaced (29. Oktober 2012)

Ron_Domsson schrieb:


> Achtung an alle Remedy Fahrer. Ich habs nun trotzdem getan und den Roco Air TST R 2012 occ gekauft. Leider passt er nicht an der Wippe vorbei, weder mit Ausgleichsbehälter oben (dann stösst das Ventil an der Wippe an) noch mit Ausgleichsbehälter unten (da stösst der fette Kolben an der Wippe an). Verdammt!!!



2008-er gehts ... http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/my-2008-remedy-7-now-12x135-thru-axle-roco-air-746676.html

Welche Rahmengröße hast Du? Welches Jahr?
Hab auch ernsthaft an einem solchen Dämpfer gedacht.


----------



## Ron_Domsson (29. Oktober 2012)

@outfaced ich habe nen 2009er Rahmen in 17.5'', der Dämpfer ist von 2012. Möglicherweise liegts auch am 2012er Roco ???


----------



## outfaced (29. Oktober 2012)

Ebenfalls 2009er Rahmen in 17.5'':
Bei DHXair passt der Ausgleichsbehälter oben auch nicht, da Wippe mit Luftventil kollidiert.
Aber Ausgleichsbehälter unten geht locker ... und hat noch viel Platz. 

Wundere mich deswegen, daß es bei Roco nicht passt. Schade ...


----------



## Rischar (30. Oktober 2012)

Dass ein Roco nicht passt, wundert mich auch. Ich meine, ein Vivid Air passt ja auch. Und der ist fett!


----------



## COLKURTZ (31. Oktober 2012)

Ihr gestattet, ich versuche mal hier mein Glück:

Hätte Interesse an einem Tausch, 2012er Fox DRCV 150 mit weißen Standrohren (R8) gegen eine mit schwarzen Standrohren (z.B. von einem R9 oder R9.8) im einwandfreien/neuwertigen Zustand. Ich verkaufe auch. 

Danke!


----------



## Kinesis000 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

da ich hier schon die ein oder andere Art des Unterrohrschutzes gesehen habe ...
An meinem Remy 8 2011 hab ich mir ne Carbon Rockguard geklemmt- passt ohne Montagematerial (also mit passt meine ich passt haargenau) und schaut geil aus.

Hier mal der link in die Bucht- ist ein Tp aus UK der auch auf alle mails antwortet und superschneller Versand. Der Preis von 40â¬ ist OK da Trek fÃ¼r das hÃ¤ssliche Plastikteil vom Slash auch schon 39â¬ will und das bei weitem nicht so gut ist.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20cc3cc509

Bekommt man auch fÃ¼r viele andere Rahmen



Mein Remy bekommt jetzt auch ne 2013 Lyrik spendiert- eine RC2DH SoloAir die aber auf die 170/140mm DPA customized wird (ohne Aufpries)- hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen?
FÃ¼r alle die ne schwarze tapered Lyrik (DPA) haben wollen ist dies der Weg- ansonsten gibts nur weiss^^


----------



## belten (31. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir gerade den Unterrohrschutz des 2013er Remedy besorgt. Ist mit einer Art Spiegelklebeband bezogen und hält sicher am Rahmen. Das Teil hat mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz ca. 13 gekostet. Fair finde ich.


----------



## ToniTaste (1. November 2012)

Kinesis000 schrieb:


> Mein Remy bekommt jetzt auch ne 2013 Lyrik spendiert- eine RC2DH SoloAir die aber auf die 170/140mm DPA customized wird (ohne Aufpries)- hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen?



Hi,
wo läßt Du´s den machen? Hab ich auch vor.
Grüße und Danke vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (1. November 2012)

belten schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade den Unterrohrschutz des 2013er Remedy besorgt. Ist mit einer Art Spiegelklebeband bezogen und hält sicher am Rahmen. Das Teil hat mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz ca. 13 gekostet. Fair finde ich.



Hallo,

wo hast Du das bekommen? Geht es auch ohne Kettenstrebenschutz?

Gruss


----------



## GeorgeP (1. November 2012)

Hi Leute

Hat einer von euch einen DRCV dämpfer abzugeben. Alles weitere dann via PM


----------



## tozzi (1. November 2012)

Hallo,

im Bikemarkt ist doch einer :

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/52864-fox-float-rp2-drcv

Grüße


----------



## GeorgeP (1. November 2012)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Bikemarkt ist doch einer :
> 
> ...


 

danke, dachte da eher an was gebrauchtes


----------



## Elemental (1. November 2012)

belten schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade den Unterrohrschutz des 2013er Remedy besorgt. Ist mit einer Art Spiegelklebeband bezogen und hält sicher am Rahmen. Das Teil hat mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz ca. 13 gekostet. Fair finde ich.


 
Ich hab bei mir Steinschlagschutzfolie ans Unterrohr geklebt. Das fällt am wenigsten auf 

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/0a/hm/0ahmbhnghts5/original_20121020_153927.jpg?0


----------



## noBrain-noPain (1. November 2012)

holzkopf07 schrieb:


> Guten tag,
> Mein remedy stand jetzt 2 wochen am balkon und jetzt is unter dem rp23 eine ölpfütze. Hab den dämpfer gereinigt und die undichte stelle ist an der pro pedal gefestigung.
> Die dämpfung versagt ziemlich wenn ich mich aufs rad hocke.
> Irgendwelche günstigen vorschläge ?!
> ...



schwierig! Deinem Dämpfer fehlt Öl und das ist das Dämpfungsmedium. kannst ja mal suchen, wie man nen RP23 serviced, aber das ist wirklich ziemlich tricky, weil da das stickstoffreservoir im Kolben ist. also ist einschicken wahrscheinlich das einfachste.


----------



## Kinesis000 (1. November 2012)

ToniTaste schrieb:


> Hi,
> wo läßt Du´s den machen? Hab ich auch vor.
> Grüße und Danke vorab



@_ToniTaste_: www.mountainbikes.net machen das- ich denke aber dass auch andere die die Rock Shox Teile haben machen (d.h. die DPA Kits für 160/130 oder 170/140). Finde das ganz gut nun ne schwarze tapered Lyrik zu haben die 1. die MiCo DH hat und 2. die DPA bei 170mm- sonst gibts ja nur die weisse RC2L DPA mit 160. Mit mehr Federweg gibts ja nur die customs wie bei den Scott Genius LT mit 180/140mm mit remote.

Bzgl des Unterrohrschutzes vom 2013er Remy- laut Trek Store München gibts die Dinger nicht so zu bestellen (also die klebenden)- das Alu hat ja die verschraubte Variante (Ok, kleben wird man die wohl auch können hat aber die Schraublöcher) oder das Carbon Remy welches aber den Schutz laminiert hat. Dann ist das wohl die Lochvariante, oder?



Elemental schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir Steinschlagschutzfolie ans Unterrohr geklebt. Das fällt am wenigsten auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mag ja in dem Gelände wie auf dem Foto reichen^^ Aber bei faustgrossen Brocken gibts trotzdem ne Delle- da Vertrau ich lieber auf Carbon- wiegt nix und ist ultra-stabil. Es geht ja nicht um Lackplatzer sondern um Dellen.


Thema Dämpfer:

Von denen die hier schon einen anderen Dämpfer im Remy verbaut haben- der Standard FLoat RP ist ja 7.75x2.25 (196.8x57.15) also einen anderen Dämpfer mit 200x57, oder?
Welchen Dämpfer empfehlt ihr im Remy Hinterbau- Vivid Air (da ich von Fox weg will)?
Zwecks Dämpfer-Buchsen- welche? Original Trek (Preis?) oder hat jemand hier Erfahrung http://huber-bushings.com/?


----------



## belten (1. November 2012)

Unterrohrschutz und Kettenstrebenschutz gabs im Zweierpack. Hat mir ein örtlicher Trekhändler bestellt.


----------



## IkilledKenny (2. November 2012)

Der Unterrohrschutz würd mich auch interessieren Steinschläge sind nich so hübsch. An meinem Demo hab ich was mit memory carbon gebastelt aber schöner wär halt doch das Originalteil von trek. Passt der 2013er an n 2012er remedy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belten (3. November 2012)

ja, hab den 2013er an mein 2012er remedy problemlos montiert


----------



## IkilledKenny (3. November 2012)

Super danke! Hast du ihn mit Kabelbindern und/oder doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt?


----------



## Kinesis000 (3. November 2012)

Hab jetzt mal den geklebten Unterrohrschutz vom 2013er Remy gesehen- Bei alle 8er Remys waren die nicht gescheit verklebt- soll heissen die gingen vorne ab (bei den Neurädern).
Denke mal wenn das gleich geklebt ist wie das Nachrüst Kit dann sollte man das mit nem doppelseitigen Strukturband kleben- sonst passt das Ding natürlich wie angegossen und für 13 Euro ist das OK (nicht wie die 40 die Trek für die Kabelbinderkacke vom Scratch will).

Hier noch das Bild von der Carbon rockguard aus meinem obigen post ...

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3063/b7lsm5lt_jpg.htm


----------



## belten (3. November 2012)

Mit Klebeband befestigt. Ist so eine Art Spiegelklebeband,. Hat bisher gehalten (2 Monate, incl. Reinigung mit Schlauch)


----------



## derabe77 (5. November 2012)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Bikemarkt ist doch einer :
> 
> ...


 


hmm, grad verwirrt, hat der rp2 beim remedy nicht 197/57 ebl/hub ?

oder hat sich da was geändert...hab ein 2010er...


----------



## Kinesis000 (5. November 2012)

Hast schon recht- aber das sind die DRCV RPs- 7,75x2,25.
Wirst aber umgerechnet meisst nur 200x57 (7,85x2,25) finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (5. November 2012)

derabe77 schrieb:


> hmm, grad verwirrt, hat der rp2 beim remedy nicht 197/57 ebl/hub ?
> 
> oder hat sich da was geändert...hab ein 2010er...



Hallo,

denke das ist ein Tippfehler im Inserat.

Grüße


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (5. November 2012)

Dirty Business


----------



## GeorgeP (5. November 2012)

So sah mein bike gestern auch aus


----------



## bansaiman (6. November 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> danke, dachte da eher an was gebrauchtes




hab noch einen,der.weg kann ;-)
kannst mir ja schreiben,wenn du den noch brauchst.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (6. November 2012)

Hallo

Bin seit langem wieder einmal im FORUM und habe dann diesen Bericht vom REMEDY Anfang  bis jetzt so gelesen !

Nun da ich ein REMEDY 9 von 2008 besitze und die neueren Remedys nicht so kenne oder probiert habe eine FRAGE !

Hat sich an den NEUEN Remedys oder Slash etwas zum GUTEN verändert oder bin ich mit meinem 2008er Modell noch gut bedient !?

Habe inzwischen auf einen DHX Air 5.0 gewechselt und eine TALAS 36 verbaut !

Weiters XTR Komponenten und DT Laufräder !

Wäre um INFOS und  Erfahrungen dankbar ob ich auf ein neues Remedy oder Slash wechseln sollte !?

                     Danke Peter


----------



## ToniTaste (7. November 2012)

seppwurz schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin seit langem wieder einmal im FORUM und habe dann diesen Bericht vom REMEDY Anfang  bis jetzt so gelesen !
> 
> ...



Hier ein ganz interessanter Vergleich zwischen dem Slash 2011 und einem gepimpten 2008er Remedy. 

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/pdf/neuheiten-2012-trek-slash-9/06/12/2011/


----------



## Deleted 225240 (7. November 2012)

Endlich ist es fertig! 

Mein 2012er Remedy-Umbau ist vollbracht.






Teileliste Abweichung vom Original

RaceFace Atlas Riser
203er Scheibe vorne
RaceFace Strafe Grips
RockShox Reverb
RaceFace Turbine 70mm
XT 2x fach Wechsler
XT 26/38 Kurbel
Truvative X-Guide Kettenführung
Tune King 15 / Kong X-12 Naben 
ZTR FLow EX Felgen
Onza Ibex DH 2.40 
Crank Brothers Mallet Pedalen
Selle Italia SLR TT


Gewicht: 13.00kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## jazz777 (7. November 2012)

Kurze Frage, da ich in m,ein R9 2012 auch die Reverb einbauen möchte:
Hast du die 380 oder 420 mm lange genommen? Bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## Elemental (7. November 2012)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> Endlich ist es fertig!
> 
> Mein 2012er Remedy-Umbau ist vollbracht.


 
Schick schick!


----------



## Deleted 225240 (7. November 2012)

Ich hab die 380mm Reverb (125mm) verbaut. Mein Remy ist ein 19.5" (actual 18.5") und ich bin 187cm gross. Ich denke auch eine 420mm würde passen. Die 380er kannst du komplett versenken bei der 420 wüsste ich das nicht.

Hätt ich noch keine Reverb würd ich mir die Steath mit 150mm Absenkung kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (7. November 2012)

zur Reverb Stealth siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9902130&postcount=2

bei meinem Remedy 8 2012 in Virtual 19,5" kann ich die Sattelstütze 23cm im Rahmen versenken.
Demnach sollte die 420er Reverb auch komplett versenkbar sein.


----------



## bansaiman (8. November 2012)

Kinesis000 schrieb:


> @_ToniTaste_: www.mountainbikes.net machen das- ich denke aber dass auch andere die die Rock Shox Teile haben machen (d.h. die DPA Kits für 160/130 oder 170/140). Finde das ganz gut nun ne schwarze tapered Lyrik zu haben die 1. die MiCo DH hat und 2. die DPA bei 170mm- sonst gibts ja nur die weisse RC2L DPA mit 160. Mit mehr Federweg gibts ja nur die customs wie bei den Scott Genius LT mit 180/140mm mit remote.
> 
> Bzgl des Unterrohrschutzes vom 2013er Remy- laut Trek Store München gibts die Dinger nicht so zu bestellen (also die klebenden)- das Alu hat ja die verschraubte Variante (Ok, kleben wird man die wohl auch können hat aber die Schraublöcher) oder das Carbon Remy welches aber den Schutz laminiert hat. Dann ist das wohl die Lochvariante, oder?
> 
> ...




Hube rBushings sind super. Preis/Leistung top, ist ja direkt für oben und unten, und der hat für maßanfertigungen nen tollen Preis.

Dämpfer Vivid Air oder nen MAnitou Evolver ISX 6 bzw. Swinger Expert. Sind beide gleich nur heißen neuerdings nur noch Swinger.
Kannst dir aber auch nen gebrauchten ISX 4 oder 6 holen und das gesparte Geld einfach direkt in ein Tuning investieren, dann macht das nicht, dass er gebraucht wäre und du hättest nen top Dämpfer.


----------



## biker123456 (9. November 2012)

Hallo,

Entschuldige, dass ich mal mit einem anderem Thema reinplatze:

hat zufällig jemand einen Bontrager Evoke 2 Stattel in dem matten gold (wie an dem schwarzen Remedy auf Seite 293 verbaut ist) übrig?? Bzw. weiß jemand wo man den noch her bekommt?? Mein Händler hat mir gesagt, dass er so nicht bestellbar ist ...

Danke schon einmal

Gruß Max


----------



## tozzi (10. November 2012)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Entschuldige, dass ich mal mit einem anderem Thema reinplatze:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

auf Seite 293 ist weder Sattel noch Bike zu sehen ...

Grüße


----------



## biker123456 (11. November 2012)

Silent_Flowcomp schrieb:


> Dirty Business


 
den Sattel meine ich!


----------



## Steve 01 (11. November 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Vorbaulänge beim Remedy 8 2010 orginal verbaut wurde?

Vielen Dank

Gruß steve


----------



## mw01 (11. November 2012)

80mm

Gern geschehen!



Steve 01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen welche Vorbaulänge beim Remedy 8 2010 orginal verbaut wurde?
> 
> ...


----------



## mw01 (11. November 2012)

.


----------



## tozzi (11. November 2012)

biker123456 schrieb:
			
		

> den Sattel meine ich!



Hallo,

Mit genau diesem Sattel kann ich  Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Habe aber bei einem Händler kürzlich einen gold-braunen Rhythm-Sattel ( wohl Abbau von einem Neurad, denke Remedy 9.9 2010) für günstige 34  gesehen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (11. November 2012)

Gibt es zu dem Rhythm Sattel irgendein Bild im Netz??

Gruß Max


----------



## tozzi (11. November 2012)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Gibt es zu dem Rhythm Sattel irgendein Bild im Netz??
> 
> Gruß Max



Hallo,

nicht umsonst habe ich dazu geschrieben, daß der Sattel wohl von einem Remedy 9.9 2010 stammt ...

Grüße


----------



## Elemental (12. November 2012)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Gibt es zu dem Rhythm Sattel irgendein Bild im Netz??
> 
> Gruß Max


----------



## biker123456 (12. November 2012)

...naja passt optisch nicht ganz so richtig:




Aber Danke. Andere Ideen für einen doch eher Richtung Tour orientierten Sattel??


----------



## speedos (13. November 2012)

.


----------



## outfaced (13. November 2012)

seppwurz schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin seit langem wieder einmal im FORUM und habe dann diesen Bericht vom REMEDY Anfang  bis jetzt so gelesen !
> Nun da ich ein REMEDY 9 von 2008 besitze und die neueren Remedys nicht so kenne oder probiert habe eine FRAGE !
> Hat sich an den NEUEN Remedys oder Slash etwas zum GUTEN verändert oder bin ich mit meinem 2008er Modell noch gut bedient !?
> ...



Die neuen Rahmen haben ISCG Mount, integrierte Zugführung, Direkt-Mount Umwerfer, DRCV Federgabel und Dämpfer, 12-er Achse hinten, verstellbare Geometrie ... Gabel aber mit 32mm Standrohren.
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/feature_tour

Bin auch mit einem 2009-er unterwegs und bin einer 2011-er  probegefahren. Bleibe beim 2009-er  Wenn man den Rahmen alleine betrachtet, da hat sich nichts im Fahrverhalten geändert. Alle andere Komponenten sind sowieso Geschmackssache. DXH Air ist auch nicht ganz der passende Dämpfer für den Rahmen. Suche aber noch Alternativen zum guten Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (13. November 2012)

outfaced schrieb:


> Direkt-Mount Umwerfer


 

Aber nur die carbonrahmen, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Deleted 66735 (14. November 2012)

Hallo

Möchte mir an meinem REMEDY 9 von 2008 einen RS REVERB STEALTH montieren !

Kann ich beim Remedy 9 2008 die Leitung durch das Sitzrohr / Tretlagergehäuse ins Unterrohr zum Steuerkopf verlegen oder kann man nur die normale RS REVERB verbauen !?

Hat von Euch jemand die RS REVERB schon verbaut !?

Fotos von der VERLEGUNG der Leitung !?

                 Danke Peter


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2012)

Ohne ein Loch in den Rahmen zu bohren bekommst die Remote-Leitung nicht aus dem Rahmen raus. Das Loch (an der richtigen Stelle) ist zwar bzgl. Festigkeit des Rahmens unproblematisch, für die Herstellergarantie aber das Ende.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (14. November 2012)

Hallo

Also das mit der GARANTIE ist mir klar !

Frage ist nur ob ich eben die LEITUNG vom SITZROHR über das TRETLAGER zum Steuekopf bekomme und dort ein kleines 5mm Loch mache wo die Leitung rauskann !

Die normale REVERB mit der Leitung aussen zum Kopf der Sattelstütze gefällt mir nicht wirklich !

Loch an der RICHTIGEN Stelle !?

Da kann man immer irgenwo an der Leitung hängenbleiben !

                       Gruß Peter


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2012)

seppwurz schrieb:


> Loch an der RICHTIGEN Stelle !?
> 
> Da kann man immer irgenwo an der Leitung hängenbleiben !



Mir ging es primär um die Festigkeit des Rahmens, nicht um die Leitung. Sprich die Bohrung nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe einer Schweißnaht bzw. an hochbelasteten Stellen. Trek (siehe HP) macht das Loch z.B. in das Unterrohr im Bereich vor dem Tretlager.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (14. November 2012)

Könnte man diese Leitung auch vom Sitzrohr / Tretlager ind Unterrohr leiten und im Steuerkopf am Gabelschaft vorbei und im Steuerkopf ein 5mm Loch machen wo die Leitung rausgeht zum Lenker !?

Wäre doch eine Lösung oder sollte man wie Du schon beschriben hast vor dem TRETLAGER mit der Leitung rauskommen !?


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2012)

Zumindest sind die Übergänge zwischen Unterrohr und Tretlager bzw. Steuerrohr offen. Platz zum Vorbeiführen ist zumindest beim 2010er Rahmen auch, probiers aus. Musst das Loch ja nicht als Erstes bohren. 
Was spricht gegen die KS LEV als Alternative?


----------



## Deleted 66735 (14. November 2012)

Hallo

Die Zugverlegung scheint ja prima zu passen da direkt am KLEMMTEIL !

Habe mir den TESTBERICHT durchgelesen und hat ganz gut abgeschnitten !

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09/13/fahrbericht-ks-kind-shock-lev-sattelstuetze/

Wäre natürlich eine OPTION !

Habe aber keinen Vertieb für die KS gefunden !? INFO ?

Was wäre mit FOX ???


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2012)

Die LEV gibt es in D bei den bekannten Onlineshops, die versenden doch bestimmt auch nach A. Die Fox hat den Leitungsanschluss wieder oben...


----------



## Deleted 66735 (14. November 2012)

OK , dann eine KS !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (14. November 2012)

(Wenn sie nur endlich mal zu bekommen wäre in 31,6 150)


----------



## Deleted 66735 (14. November 2012)

Es gibt sie in 31.6mm mit 125 mm !

Du brauchst eine mit 150mm Verstellbereich !?

Die gibt es NOCH nicht ? 

Die RS REVERB Stealth gibt es auch noch nicht hab ich gesehen !


----------



## Deleted 66735 (14. November 2012)

Bei mir läuft die Leitung eben so schlecht vorbei vor allem wenn die Sattelstütze versenkt ist !

Siehe FOTO


----------



## GeorgeP (14. November 2012)

Ich verstehe das problem nicht bei einer außenverlegten leitung. Ich habe einen kablebinder mit leitungsführung am sattelrohr und eine "feste" leitungsführung am oberrohr.
Bei abgesenkter stütze macht die leitung einen bogen nach hinten.

Man verzeihe mir mein altes Rose bike als anschaungsobjekt


----------



## Elemental (14. November 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> ... Trek (siehe HP) macht das Loch z.B. in das Unterrohr im Bereich vor dem Tretlager.


 
Nur bei den Carbon-Rahmen. Die Alu-Rahmen haben das Loch im Sitzrohr.


----------



## superlight84 (16. November 2012)

Hallo an Alle 

Ich glaube das hier ist ein UNIKAT . Der erste OCLV "naked carbon" Rahmen... Carbon Teil ist nur lackiert, Hinterbau Pulverbeschichtet und extra mit PlastiDip (transparent) beschichtet, oberer Teil "hochglanzpoliert". Dampfer wurde durch einen FOX float RP23 2013 ersetzt, die Ache ist aus Titan mit Titan schrauben alles in Blau anodiziert. Was noch kommt ist der TREK schriftzug aus Titan 0.5mm ist ziemlich viel arbeit, eine Seite habe ich schon fertig... Ach Ja... und Gewicht ist jetzt 11270g, auf 11000g muss ich noch runter..


----------



## GeorgeP (16. November 2012)

superlight84 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle
> 
> Ich glaube das hier ist ein UNIKAT . Der erste OCLV "naked carbon" Rahmen... Carbon Teil ist nur lackiert, Hinterbau Pulverbeschichtet und extra mit PlastiDip (transparent) beschichtet, oberer Teil "hochglanzpoliert". Dampfer wurde durch einen FOX float RP23 2013 ersetzt, die Ache ist aus Titan mit Titan schrauben alles in Blau anodiziert. Was noch kommt ist der TREK schriftzug aus Titan 0.5mm ist ziemlich viel arbeit, eine Seite habe ich schon fertig... Ach Ja... und Gewicht ist jetzt 11270g, auf 11000g muss ich noch runter..


 

Also mit dem RP23 hast du dir jetzt nicht unbedingt eine verbesserung eingebaut, da währe der DHX Air schon sinvoller gewesen bzw der vivid air.


Naja, schön clean sieht es ja aus


----------



## Brixton (16. November 2012)

Remedyknäuel...
5 x Remedy am Lago...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/img1316vm.jpg/


----------



## Forcierer. (16. November 2012)

die Pizzeria dahinter . ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (16. November 2012)

Und Mr. Chefcameriere Kojak dort ist ein Unikum.


----------



## demiano (17. November 2012)

Kurze Frage: Sattelklemmenmaß für ein 11R7 -> 34,9?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gefunden -> 36,4  also keine Tune!


----------



## Houschter (17. November 2012)

demiano schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Sattelklemmenmaß für ein 11R7 -> 34,9?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!
> 
> Gefunden -> 36,4  also keine Tune!



Hope!


----------



## Winky (18. November 2012)

Hallo Remedy Freunde,

was würdet Ihr bei einer Körpergröße von 1.75 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm für eine Rahmengröße empfehlen. Schwanke zwischen 17.5 oder 18.5 Zoll.

Hat jemand ähnliche Maße und fährt welche Größe.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Asko (18. November 2012)

172/80Sl und fahre das 17,5. 
Einige hier die noch um n gutes Stück größer sind fahren ebenfalls das 17.5, ich würd aber kein kleineres haben wollen.


----------



## aquarius-biker (18. November 2012)

Winky schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Freunde,
> 
> was würdet Ihr bei einer Körpergröße von 1.75 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm für eine Rahmengröße empfehlen. Schwanke zwischen 17.5 oder 18.5 Zoll.
> 
> ...



Fahr ein 17,5 bei 178/80 SL und fühl mich pudelwohl.
Soweit ich die GEO- Daten im Kopf habe ist das 18,5 auch nur vom Oberrohr und Sitzrohr länger, die restlichen Masse speziell Steuerrohr sind gleich zum 17,5. Damit sitzt du auf dem 18,5 nur gestreckter, hast also einen anderen Reach- Wert. Der Stack- Wert ist identisch. Von daher ist das eher Geschmack und was du mit dem Bike machen willst. Stand vor der gleichen Frage, nach Probefahrt (kann ich nur empfehlen) hab ich mich fürs kleinere entschieden, ist irgendwie verspielter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (18. November 2012)

Winky schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Freunde,
> 
> was würdet Ihr bei einer Körpergröße von 1.75 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm für eine Rahmengröße empfehlen. Schwanke zwischen 17.5 oder 18.5 Zoll.
> 
> ...




Ich bin 176 mit ner Schrittlänge von etwa 83cm und fahre ein 18,5er Remedy '12 ( ein virtuel 18,5 entspricht ja eigentlich nur 17,5) 

Hab vorher auch mal ne Runde auf nem 17,5er Remedy gedreht und fand es dann etwas zu kurz für mich, da ich auch viel Wert auf die Bergaufqualitäten lege. 
17,5 war deutlich verspielter und 18,5 einfach etwas sportlicher. 
Da ich auch noch mit dem Gedanken spiele einen kürzen Vorbau dran zu machen hab ich mich dann letztendlich für das 18,5er entschieden. 
So wie es momentan dasteht (noch mit Orginalvorbau in der flachen Geometrieeinstellung) ist es wahnsinnig vielseitig, sehr gut bergauf und bergab. 
Kommt wohl wirklich auf den Einsatzbereich an und auf deine bevorzugte Sitzposition, mir war eine etwas gestrecktere "sportlichere" Position lieber.


----------



## Deleted 87315 (18. November 2012)

Ich habe ebenfalls eine Körpergröße von 175cm. 
Bin schon Jahre lang ein Fuel EX 17,5 gefahren mit 80mm Vorbau und seit 2 Jahren das Remedy in 17,5cm mit 50mm Vorbau. 
Meine Empfehlung geht ganz klar in Richtung des kleineren Rahmens. 
Weis zwar nicht wo du so mit dem Bike unterwegs bist, aber das ist auch egal, da meiner ansicht nach der kleinere Rahmen bei deiner körpergröße nicht im geringsten einen nachteil bietet.
Ganz im gegenteil, es empfinden viele leute als sehr angenehm, wenn das oberrohr etwas kürzer ist auf sehr langen anstiegen, da die sitzposition auf dauer einfach angenehmer ist.  
Ein Problem, dass es das Vorderrad anhebt wird sich ebenfalls nicht einstellen, da das Bike ein eher kurzes steuerrohr gegenüber anderen bikes hat und dadurch ein angemessener druck am vorderrad lastet. 
Sitz und Lenkwinkel sowie ein bisschen fahrkönnen tragen den rest dazu bei.

Ich denke zum bergab ballern braucht man beim Remedy nicht viel schreiben, das kann man auf ca. 300 Seite ausführlich nachlesen.


----------



## bansaiman (18. November 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also mit dem RP23 hast du dir jetzt nicht unbedingt eine verbesserung eingebaut, da währe der DHX Air schon sinvoller gewesen bzw der vivid air.
> 
> 
> Naja, schön clean sieht es ja aus



Das stimmt so nicht;-)
der dhx ist tatsächlich schlechter.wenn nen besseren luftdampfer mit piggy,dann ein anderer Hersteller.aber ausser dem rp23 und der DRCV Version hat box keine anständigen Luftdämpfer.


----------



## Forcierer. (18. November 2012)

fox hat auch keine anständigen Stahlfederdämpfer, von den meisten Gabeln gar nicht zu sprechen


----------



## GeorgeP (18. November 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht;-)
> der dhx ist tatsächlich schlechter.wenn nen besseren luftdampfer mit piggy,dann ein anderer Hersteller.aber ausser dem rp23 und der DRCV Version hat box keine anständigen Luftdämpfer.


 

Deswegen schrieb ich ja vivid air noch als variante dazu


----------



## bansaiman (18. November 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja vivid air noch als variante dazu





ahhh korrekt, hatte ich übersehen . . .  den DHX müsstest du trotzdem rausnehmen


----------



## GeorgeP (18. November 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ahhh korrekt, hatte ich übersehen . . . den DHX müsstest du trotzdem rausnehmen


 
Ich hab den DHX mal in einem Onkel Jimbo von Rose gefahren, der war da dort echt top !


----------



## Deleted 225240 (19. November 2012)

Jetzt mal noch ein richtiges Foto von meinem Remy




(oder wenn der Beruf auf das Hobby trifft)


----------



## Billybob (19. November 2012)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> (oder wenn der Beruf auf das Hobby trifft)



ich wollt mich grad drüber muckieren, dass einer sein bike ins studio schlört...


----------



## Deleted 225240 (19. November 2012)

Aber schön ist's doch geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (20. November 2012)

@ Nietlisbach:

sieht stark aus, mir hats beim 9er auch die Farbe rot angetan, passt einfach perfekt dazu! Wo hast du denn die rote Sattelklemme her?  ... bin gefühlt schon ewig auf der Suche nach einer, aber das Remedy hat nen unüblichen durchmesser ...


----------



## Billybob (20. November 2012)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> Aber schön ist's doch geworden



Isses...:thumbup:


----------



## Deleted 225240 (20. November 2012)

Mein Bikehändler hat zwei Hersteller gefunden die eine Klemme zum Schrauben in fast allen Eloxanfarben herstellen. das sind entweder Hope oder Procraft(ist auf der Homepage nicht drauf, der Händler kriegt die aber in 36mm


----------



## Sunfighter (20. November 2012)

ok, danke! Ist deine Klemme eher klassisch rot oder gehts sie etwas mehr in die Richtung weinrot? Die Hope sieht leider sehr klassisch rot aus und meine Griffe, Spacer und der Cguide gehen eher in die Richtung weinrot ... soll ja schließlich passen^^


----------



## COLKURTZ (20. November 2012)

Nietlisbach

Kompliment auch von mir, sehr geschmackvoll abgestimmt. Ich würde es jetzt noch "cleaner" machen, und die heut-zu-tage immer zahlreichen Herstellerlabels und -decals reduzieren. 

Eine Frage zu Deiner Kurbelgarnitur, muesste XT 2-fach sein. Welche Kettenführung hast Du montiert?

Edit:
Ups, gerade gesehen, deine Teileliste auf S. 293: 
Truvative X-Guide Kettenführung


----------



## bansaiman (20. November 2012)

Teileliste Abweichung vom Original

RaceFace Atlas Riser
203er Scheibe vorne
RaceFace Strafe Grips
RockShox Reverb
RaceFace Turbine 70mm
XT 2x fach Wechsler
XT 26/38 Kurbel
Truvative X-Guide Kettenführung
Tune King 15 / Kong X-12 Naben
ZTR FLow EX Felgen
Onza Ibex DH 2.40
Crank Brothers Mallet Pedalen
Selle Italia SLR TT


Gewicht: 13.00kg inkl. Pedale[/quote]


Hast du mal den LRS gewogen?welche Speichen sind verbaut und alunippel?
Weil bis auf meine Gabel, die 1998 GRamm wiegt haben wir so ziemlich dieselbe Ausstattung, aber ich denke ich bin doch über den 13 KG drüber.


----------



## Deleted 225240 (20. November 2012)

Der Laufradsatz ist mit Yellowtape und Stan's Ventil: 1697g (VR: 803g HR: 894)

Gewogen wurde es beim Bikehändler, wie auch die Laufräder. (hoffe seine Waage ist auch wirklich genau )

Speichen sind DT Comp und Dt Proloc Messingnippel. Die anderen Teile hab ich nicht explizit gewogen.


----------



## pedro77 (22. November 2012)

hey leute, kurze frage: auf der trek homepage wird in der geometrie-tabelle des remedy ein "tief" und "hoch" angegeben. unterscheiden sich anscheinend durch die tretlagerhöhe -> ein- und ausgefederter zustand??!!

hier ändert sich dann auch der sitzwinkel von 73 auf 73,5 grad - hab sehr lange beine und muss daher stütze super-weit hinausziehen -> bei 73 ist der schwerpunkt dann schon sehr weit hinten... welcher der beiden werte entspricht dem von anderen herstellern angegebenen?


----------



## Forcierer. (22. November 2012)

Das bezieht sich auf die beiden positionen von dem flip chip wo man die geo verstellen kann. Da gibts eben hoch/steil und tief/flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedro77 (22. November 2012)

ahhhhhhh - mino-link - hab ich gerade ergoogelt! vielen dank, @Forcierer.


----------



## erbchen (23. November 2012)

Hi,

welches sind die unterschiede zwischen den Trek Remedy 8 Modellen 2012 und 2013.

Gibts da was?

Danke für die Hilfe 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## COLKURTZ (23. November 2012)

Hier kannst Du die Austattungen vergleichen:

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/2012/archive/remedy_8

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bike...ikes/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/remedy_8


... Farbe, Reifen, ein "Plus" nunmehr am Schaltwerk, CTD bei den Dämpfern, höhere UVP...

Hat sich was geändert? 
Ja.
Hat sich an der Performance was geändert?
Nö, alles vernachlässigbar (meine Meinung).


----------



## clemson (24. November 2012)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> @ Nietlisbach:
> 
> sieht stark aus, mir hats beim 9er auch die Farbe rot angetan, passt einfach perfekt dazu! Wo hast du denn die rote Sattelklemme her?  ... bin gefühlt schon ewig auf der Suche nach einer, aber das Remedy hat nen unüblichen durchmesser ...



Chromag
http://www.chromagbikes.com/clamps/seat-qr


----------



## Elemental (24. November 2012)

Sind die Enden der Griffe eigentlich so Stopfen, die man raushebeln kann oder sind die fest mit den Griffen verbunden?


----------



## Sunfighter (24. November 2012)

@Elemental

kann man rausmachen, sind nur reingesteckt. geht ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (25. November 2012)

Kennt Jemand von euch irgendwen der nen guten Carbonunterrohrschutz fürs 2012er Remedy verkauft? Das 2013er Gummiteil hält einfach nich gscheid hab verschiedene Kleber ausprobiert und die Flächen gut gereinigt aber da is zu viel Spannung drauf.

Bin auch am grübeln ob ich mir ne Kettenführung dranbauen soll bzw ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist  wär ne Überlegung für nächstes Jahr. Könntet ihr mir ne gute, leise 2-fach Kettenführung empfehlen die ihr schon am Remedy hattet? Die Bioniconteile sind keine Option für mich wenn schon Kefü dann richtig.

Greeez


----------



## bansaiman (25. November 2012)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Kennt Jemand von euch irgendwen der nen guten Carbonunterrohrschutz fürs 2012er Remedy verkauft? Das 2013er Gummiteil hält einfach nich gscheid hab verschiedene Kleber ausprobiert und die Flächen gut gereinigt aber da is zu viel Spannung drauf.
> 
> Bin auch am grübeln ob ich mir ne Kettenführung dranbauen soll bzw ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist  wär ne Überlegung für nächstes Jahr. Könntet ihr mir ne gute, leise 2-fach Kettenführung empfehlen die ihr schon am Remedy hattet? Die Bioniconteile sind keine Option für mich wenn schon Kefü dann richtig.
> 
> Greeez



Frag den mal, ob das passt, bzw. ob der auch was für´s 2012er hat. Die sitzen jedenfalls super.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20cc3cc509


----------



## Elemental (25. November 2012)

Gibts auch für die 2012er Modelle:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20cd3a11bf


----------



## rider1970 (29. November 2012)

Servus,
habe auch mal ne Frage in die Runde:
Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 2010er Remedys 7 und überlege dem Bike evtl. einen anderen Dämpfer zu "gönnen". Also Einbaulänge gemessen-und gewundert-lt. Meterstab 186mm. Auf der Trek-Hp und hier im Forum habe ich 200x57mm gelesen-stimmt da irgendwas mit meinem Dämpfer nicht
Rein von der Funktion scheint alles ok zu sein,habe aber krankheitbedingt erst zwei kurze Ausfahrten gemacht...
Danke schonmal...


----------



## tgf (29. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre jetzt seit 8 Monaten ein TREK Remedy 8 2011 und verspüre den immer intensiveren Drang, das Bike nicht nur zum Trailriden sondern auch zum Springen zu benutzen. 

Nachdem die Gabel (Talas 32) bei der letzten Ausfahrt zum ersten Mal ein "Klonk" von sich gegeben hat (leichter Durchschlag), mache ich mir jetzt erstmals Gedanken über die Haltbarkeit bzw. Belastbarkeit von Gabel, Dämpfer und Rahmen (Gabel und Dämpfer sind Serie). Ich bin mit Rucksack und Klamotten zwischen 90 und 95 kg schwer (Tagesform entscheidet).

Meine Frage an Euch: macht mein Bike 1m-Drops und 2-3m-Tables bei meinem Gewicht auf Dauer mit? Hat der Rahmen evtl. mehr Potential mit größerer Gabel und Dämpfer,  um die Grenze noch etwas zu verschieben? Mit ist klar, dass ich kein Slash oder Session draus bauen kann, aber ein wenig mehr könnte ja vielleicht gehen. ;-)

Servus,
Thomas


----------



## MOob (29. November 2012)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe auch mal ne Frage in die Runde:
> Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 2010er Remedys 7 und überlege dem Bike evtl. einen anderen Dämpfer zu "gönnen". Also Einbaulänge gemessen-und gewundert-lt. Meterstab 186mm. Auf der Trek-Hp und hier im Forum habe ich 200x57mm gelesen-stimmt da irgendwas mit meinem Dämpfer nicht
> Rein von der Funktion scheint alles ok zu sein,habe aber krankheitbedingt erst zwei kurze Ausfahrten gemacht...
> Danke schonmal...



Hab nen DHX5.0 Air (2010) in meinem R8 2009 200x57 passt  Die Länge bei Trek ist minimal anders... siehe Forum --> * 	 Umrüstung Trek Remedy 8 auf Fox DHX 5 Air
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400694&page=4*


----------



## rider1970 (30. November 2012)

@_MOob_
Danke für die Antwort

Mir gehts jetzt primär aber erst mal darum,ob ich ein Bike mit DEFEKTEM Dämpfer und/oder FALSCHEM Einbaumass gekauft habe. Das wäre echt übel,da müsste ich mit dem Verkäufer nochmal ein ernstes Wort reden...
Hat den sonst noch niemand dieses Problem an seinem Remy gehabt


----------



## Mikeclou (1. Dezember 2012)

Will mir zu Weihnachten fÃ¼r mein Remy 9 eine VariostÃ¼tze leisten ð
Kind Shock Lev oder 
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth
Jeweils 150mm

Wer von Euch fÃ¤hrt ne LEV bzw. Wie frickelig war das NachrÃ¼sten der Stealth? Video kenn ich...

Hat jemand Tipps von Euch?!

Danke


----------



## IkilledKenny (1. Dezember 2012)

Würd mir überlegen ob du wirklich 150mm brauchst. Hab die ks Dropzone in 125mm und mir würde 100mm eigentlich auch reichen.


----------



## Sentilo (2. Dezember 2012)

Ein kleiner Einwurf abseits der munteren Teile-Diskussion, wenn's gestattet ist:

Gerade mal wieder: TADAAA - der ultimative Supertest in der bike!

Es kündigt sich Großes an:

_"All Mountain 2.0 - Die Revolution. __Jetzt gibt's Knatsch im Palast. Der Herrscher ist unter Druck. Gleich zwei neue Laufradgrößen haben 26 Zoll den Kampf angesagt. Acht bis an die Zähne gerüstete Bikes streiten sich um die Macht. Die Kategorie All Mountain ist 2013 spannender denn je."_

Doch dann die große Überraschung!! Wer gewinnt? Die 29er-Superrakete? Das unpackbare 27,5-Geschoss? Nö, leider nicht. Nur das altbewährte, geradezu rückständige, sich jedem Laufradgrößen-Hype verweigernde ... Trek Remedy 9. Ist ja voll retro, die Karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (2. Dezember 2012)

Oh man wie sehr ich Bikezeitschriften hasse was man da drin liest is schlimmer als jede Forendiskussion über Reifen cutten. Letztendlich "fühlt" doch jeder aufm bike eh das was er will bzw hält sein bike für das beste oooder sucht in den Tests einfach nur ne Ausrede sich was Neues zu gönnen.


----------



## Billybob (2. Dezember 2012)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> ...oder sucht in den Tests einfach nur ne Ausrede sich was Neues zu gönnen.



und das trifft wohl in 98% der Fälle zu... ich spreche da auch von mir. 

Sonst würde es auch wenig Sinn machen z.B. jedes Jahr ne neue Kurbelgarnitur auf den Markt zu werfen...


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Dezember 2012)

So nun steht mein Remedy auf dem neu aufgebauten Bontarger Duster LRS, der nun mein winter LRS ist. Mein dank geht mal wieder an German-Lightness!

Gewicht nun 1765g anstatt der 2100 irgendwas !

Bontager Duster Custom VR/HR mit Novatec 4in1 20x110 und 12x142
Speichen Sapim Laser/D-Light
Nippel Sapim Polyax Alu Rot


----------



## tulsadum (3. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder der Remedys so anschaue, scheint ja die gekreuzte Zugführung am Hinterbau normal zu sein.
Beim Ein- und Ausfedern scheuern die Zughüllen dadurch aber ja am Rahmen.
Habt ihr an den besagten Stellen (siehe Bild) deshalb Schutzfolie drunter, oder ist euch das egal?


----------



## Asko (3. Dezember 2012)

Würd schon Schutzfolie draufkleben.
Ich hab aktuell nur Tesa drauf, muss das über den Winter mal ordentlich machen.
Richtig aufgescheuert ist bei mir nur die Querstrebe vom Hinterbau nach der Kreuzung der Züge. 
Da irgendwas zu machen ist aber eher schwierig, sehen tut mans ja glücklicherweise eh ned.


----------



## tulsadum (4. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Info mit der Querstrebe. Muss mal sehen, ob es hierfür doch irgendeine Lösung gibt.
An den Rahmen werde ich auf jeden Fall Schutzfolie kleben.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi all.
Dem nach was man so liest wÃ¤re es besser ein 2012 Remedy zu nehmen da der Rahmen mehr Material drauf hat und bessere Ausstattung.
Das R8 gibt es bereits fÃ¼r 2150â¬.
Eine Lyrik RC2DH Coil wÃ¼rde dem ganzen auch gut stehen?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## XTC999 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich bin noch auf die suche nach ein remedy ab 2009, in Nordrhein Westfalen. Weißt oder hat jemand noch einer zu verkaufen.

Mfg Jeroen


----------



## krysheri (7. Dezember 2012)

XTC999 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin noch auf die suche nach ein remedy ab 2009, in Nordrhein Westfalen. Weißt oder hat jemand noch einer zu verkaufen.
> 
> Mfg Jeroen


Weiß ja nicht welche Rahmenhöhe du brauchst, aber 
schau mal hier. Mit ein bissel Glück und Geschick, kannst noch 1-2 Hunis rausholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTC999 (7. Dezember 2012)

krysheri schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht welche Rahmenhöhe du brauchst, aber
> schau mal hier. Mit ein bissel Glück und Geschick, kannst noch 1-2 Hunis rausholen


 
Thx für den tip. Ich brauche einen Rahmenhöhe von 16,5/17,5 (Act/Virt) oder vielleicht geht 17,5/18,5 auch noch.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mir unschlüssig mit der Rahmenhöhe. Bin 178cm gross und Schrittlänge 84cm.
War mal heute testen. Das 18,5 war knapp unter den allerwertesten und 17,5 war ganz ok. Bloss bei 17,5 hab ich bedenken das auf längerer Touren zu kurz ist.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## speedos (7. Dezember 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir unschlüssig mit der Rahmenhöhe. Bin 178cm gross und Schrittlänge 84cm.
> War mal heute testen. Das 18,5 war knapp unter den allerwertesten und 17,5 war ganz ok. Bloss bei 17,5 hab ich bedenken das auf längerer Touren zu kurz ist.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



Ist halt Geschackssache. Wurde hier schon zigfach drüber diskutiert. Du musst dich wohlfühlen, dass ist das einzige, was zählt.
Ich fahr das 2009er Remedy in 17,5" bei 181cm und 85,5er Schrittlänge. Das paßt mir auch noch in Verbindung mit einem 60er Vorbau selbst bei längeren Touren von mehr als 40km...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (7. Dezember 2012)

Bekomme ein Remy 9 2012 für 2500 neu vom Händler in 17,5.
Denke das ist ok.


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. Dezember 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Hi all.
> Dem nach was man so liest wäre es besser ein 2012 Remedy zu nehmen da der Rahmen mehr Material drauf hat und bessere Ausstattung.
> Das R8 gibt es bereits für 2150.
> Eine Lyrik RC2DH Coil würde dem ganzen auch gut stehen?
> ...


 

Ich versteh nich warum alle in die 2012er Remedys ne andre Gabel hauen wollen die float geht echt wahnsinnig gut.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Dezember 2012)

Was meint ihr zum Remedy 9 2012 fÃ¼r 2600â¬ bzw. Remedy 8 fÃ¼r 1999â¬. Ich denke die 600â¬ Mehrpreis sind ok. XTR Trail  Schaltwerk , XT Umwerfer und Schalthebel, XT Bremse 180/180 mit IceTechscheiben?

Was habt ihr schon fÃ¼r DÃ¤mpfer im Remy gehabt? Wenn der DÃ¤mfer befÃ¼hlt wird muss er 50%+ komprimiert werden damit luft in die nÃ¤chste Kammer kommt. FÃ¼r den umgekehret weg sprich ablassen gilt denke ich das gleiche. Sprich bei Kammer mÃ¼ssen den selben druck haben.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (9. Dezember 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zum Remedy 9 2012 für 2600 bzw. Remedy 8 für 1999. Ich denke die 600 Mehrpreis sind ok. XTR Trail Schaltwerk , XT Umwerfer und Schalthebel, XT Bremse 180/180 mit IceTechscheiben?
> 
> Was habt ihr schon für Dämpfer im Remy gehabt? Wenn der Dämfer befühlt wird muss er 50%+ komprimiert werden damit luft in die nächste Kammer kommt. Für den umgekehret weg sprich ablassen gilt denke ich das gleiche. Sprich bei Kammer müssen den selben druck haben.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060


 

Häh?  Was genau willst du jetzt wissen was den Dämpfer angeht? Ansonsten musst du halt wissen ob dir die besseren Parts den Mehrpreis wert sind.


----------



## Sunfighter (9. Dezember 2012)

ich stand damals auch vor der Wahl, Remedy 8 oder 9 und hab mich fürs 9er entschieden und es nie bereut. Das Trail Schaltwerk ist echt praktisch wenns mal länger ruppig bergab geht und weniger Gewicht is nie verkehrt.
=> ausserdem sieht das 9er auch noch viel besser aus^^


----------



## cubanito (9. Dezember 2012)

freu mich schon total auf´s 9er 2013...... =) bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt....


----------



## Elemental (9. Dezember 2012)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> ...
> => ausserdem sieht das 9er auch noch viel besser aus^^



Ähm, nein!


----------



## Eggefreak (9. Dezember 2012)

N`abend,

habe das 2013er Remedy 9 und bis höchstzufrieden.
Hätte nie gedacht das eine Reverb dermaßen mehr Fahrspaß und Flow bieten kann. Dafür ist "nur" ein XT Schaltwerk mit Schwingungsdämpfer dran. Das XTR am Remedy 2012 hatte ein Carbonkäfig und einen Alu-Hebel, wer`s unbedingt braucht kann es ja nachrüsten.
Die Farbe ist genial, der Rahmen ist lackiert und damit empfindlicher, daher habe ich an den entsprechenden Stellen dick BBB Schutzfolie verklebt.
Gabelfarbe und Schwinge geht in Richtung Kawasaki grün, etwas grell, fast schon neonmässig aber passt optimal zum metallic dunkelgrün des Rahmens. Ich bin 187cm mit langen Armen und langen Beinen (93cm), habe das 20,5 Zoll (Virtual 21,5) und es passt wie angegossen für meine Touren.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Dezember 2012)

Welche einbautiefe hat die Reverb?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Dezember 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Welche einbautiefe hat die Reverb?
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060


 

das kommt doch ganz auf seine sitzposition an ....


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Dezember 2012)

Es wird ein Remedy 9 2012 in 17,5. Die standart Stütze ist 400mm so weit ich weis .
Grösse 1,78 schritt 84. Der 17,5 passt aber wie angegossen.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Dezember 2012)

so das ganze mal mit bewegten bildern


----------



## cubanito (12. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (15. Dezember 2012)

Sag mal Georg fährst du die Dusterfelgen Tubeless also nur mit Tape?


----------



## floasis (15. Dezember 2012)

Möchte hier auf keinen Fall eine neue Diskussion starten, aber würde mich freuen, wenn mir der ein oder andere Trek-erfahrene Biker bei meiner Kaufentscheidung behilflich sein könnte ;-)

Vielen Dank

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10142455&posted=1#post10142455


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Dezember 2012)

krysheri schrieb:


> Sag mal Georg fährst du die Dusterfelgen Tubeless also nur mit Tape?



Ich fahre mit dem bontrager tubeless Kit. Anders nicht möglich .....


----------



## Winky (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Remedy Freunde,

wie ich schon mitgeteilt habe bin ich stark an einem Remedy interessiert.
Nachdem die Rahmengröße geklärt ist gibt es immer noch kleine Zweifel ob nicht doch ein Fuel EX 2013.

Deshalb jetzt ganz klare Frage an Euch.
Ist das Remedy auch ein Bike mit dem man problemlos 2000 hm fahren kann???

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Dezember 2012)

Winky schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Freunde,
> 
> wie ich schon mitgeteilt habe bin ich stark an einem Remedy interessiert.
> Nachdem die Rahmengröße geklärt ist gibt es immer noch kleine Zweifel ob nicht doch ein Fuel EX 2013.
> ...


 

Ja. kann man ...

Kommt doch immer darauf an wieviel watt in den Waden stecken


----------



## bansaiman (17. Dezember 2012)

Hier hatte sich doch mal jemand nen 

Double Barrel Air

ins Remedy gesetzt.
Wäre super, wenn derjenige mal schreiben könnte, ob´s passt und wie zufrieden er ist wegen welcher Änderungen zu vorher.


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Dezember 2012)

Und so arbeitet eine Lyrik im Remedy


----------



## Brixton (17. Dezember 2012)

Winky schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Freunde,
> 
> wie ich schon mitgeteilt habe bin ich stark an einem Remedy interessiert.
> Nachdem die Rahmengröße geklärt ist gibt es immer noch kleine Zweifel ob nicht doch ein Fuel EX 2013.
> ...



Problemlos du bist ja witzig. ;-) 
Ich hatte bergauf noch keine Probleme damit.
Ob Du 1500 oder 2000 hm am Stück kurbeln kannst glaub ich liegt nicht an einem Kg am Bike ;-)


----------



## Asko (22. Dezember 2012)

Gibt ja einige die sich ne Lyrik ins Remedy gebaut haben, sind denn alle zufrieden mit der Entscheidung?

Will mir neue Laufräder (Hope2/Flow EX) kaufen und hadere nun damit ob ich mir die Talas behalten soll und mir das Laufrad mit QR15 bestelle, oder die Gelegenheit nutze um mir gleich ne dickere Gabel mit 20mm Achse einzubauen.

Einsatzzweck ist alles von Tour bis leichte Bikeparkeinsätze am Samerberg. 
Absenkung brauche ich nicht zwangsweise. 
Welche Version der Lyrik wäre zu empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (22. Dezember 2012)

Ist bei der Hope doch kein Thema, da sie sich ganz einfach auf alle Achsstandards umrüsten lässt.


----------



## Forcierer. (22. Dezember 2012)

Lyrik SoloAir RC2DH rein und glücklich werden!


----------



## Asko (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja klar, aber ich muss ja nicht zwangsweise die 20(?)â¬ fÃ¼r das UmrÃ¼stkit rauswerfen wenn ich mir dann eh ne andre Gabel kaufe.

Mich wÃ¼rd halt intressieren wie groÃ der Unterschied zwischen den Gabeln ist.
Hab kaum Erfahrungswerte von Gabeln im Bereich 140-170mm und kann daher nicht abschÃ¤tzen wieviel von dem was ich bisher gelesen hab nur die "Ã¼bliche Spinnerei" hier im Forum ist


----------



## Forcierer. (22. Dezember 2012)

Steifer, bessere Dämpfung, satterer Federweg. 
Eine 32er ist halt eine All Mountain/Cross Country Gabel die es bei jeder Belastung verbiegt und verwindet. Mit einer 35/36er Gabel fängt bergab der Spaß erst an!


----------



## Deleted 87315 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute
Kann mir jemand berichten wie sich eine Fox Float 36mm RLC mit 160mm an einem Remedy 2010 fährt?
Wo ist der wesentliche unterschied zu einer 32mm Gabel vermisst jemand die Absenkfunktion der Talas Einheit. 
Bitte keine Empfehlungen bzgl. anderer Gabel da für mich derzeit nichts anderes in Frage kommt außer jemand besitzt eine Problemlose Marzocchi 55 mit 160mm(weiß) und ist bereit diese Abzugeben.


----------



## Elemental (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab die normale Float 32 und vermisse weder die Talas-Einheit, noch dickere Rohre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Dezember 2012)

Servus

Ich hab an meinem Slash 9 die 36er Talas.

Die Absenkung benutze ich eigendlich garnicht mehr , auch wenn es mit ca. 30% Steigung Bergauf geht.
Abgesenkt hatte ich immer irgendwie das Gefühl mit mehr Wiederstand " in " den Berg zu fahren. 

Es geht auch ohne Absenkung problemlos Bergauf. 

Was ich sehr Positiv empfinde , sind die 36er Standrohre und die Achse mit 20mm Durchmesser.
Bei meinen ca. 100Kg verwindet sich die Gabel einfach nicht mehr so wie bei den 32ern vorher.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Dezember 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Gibt ja einige die sich ne Lyrik ins Remedy gebaut haben, sind denn alle zufrieden mit der Entscheidung?
> 
> Will mir neue Laufräder (Hope2/Flow EX) kaufen und hadere nun damit ob ich mir die Talas behalten soll und mir das Laufrad mit QR15 bestelle, oder die Gelegenheit nutze um mir gleich ne dickere Gabel mit 20mm Achse einzubauen.
> 
> ...



HAbe die 32er gegen die Deville gewechselt udn bin von Steifigkeit und Funktion positiv überzeugt. . . mit 85 KG hat die FLoat deutlich unter mir geflext und sich in Kompressionen verzogen; jetzt habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. Also wenn du mehr als 70 KG wiegst, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.
UPhill:

Wir haben hier teils sehr steile Anstiege und da musst eich shcon mit 150mm nach vorner Rücken und habe bei einem schwachen "Technikmoment" den HAlt verloren. MIt den 160mm nun ist das natürlich noch schwieriger.
Verallgemeinern kann man nicht sagen, dass man mit einem "tollen" Rad keine Absenkung braucht. KOmmt auf die Berge an, die du fährst, irgendwo ist immer die GRenze und ich könnte bei den 160mm, wo die GAbel ja auch 2cm höher baut als ne 150mm Gabel durchaus ne Absenkung in unserer Gegend brauchen. Zwar selten, aber ich fahr elieber den Hang durch und verliere nciht den Kampf auf den letzten Metern, weil mein Gaul nicht mehr am Boden bleiben will.


----------



## Elemental (24. Dezember 2012)

In der aktuellen "Mountainbike" ist ein kurzer Artikel über einen Dauertest der "Fox 32 Float 140 Factory" ohne Talas:



> Keep it simple
> ..."Vermisst habe ich Talas auch in den Alpen nie, nur bei Steigungen ab 25% war mehr Körpereinsatz und -gefühl nötig"...
> ... Der Wegfall der komplexen Talas-Technik hat sogar Vorteile: Die Float-Forke agierte im Dauertest durch die geringere innere Reibung feinfühliger als ein Talas-Pendant, wiegt ca. 50g weniger. Und: Was nicht da ist, kann nicht kaputt gehen.


----------



## Deleted 87315 (24. Dezember 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> HAbe die 32er gegen die Deville gewechselt udn bin von Steifigkeit und Funktion positiv überzeugt. . . mit 85 KG hat die FLoat deutlich unter mir geflext und sich in Kompressionen verzogen; jetzt habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. Also wenn du mehr als 70 KG wiegst, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.
> UPhill:
> 
> Wir haben hier teils sehr steile Anstiege und da musst eich shcon mit 150mm nach vorner Rücken und habe bei einem schwachen "Technikmoment" den HAlt verloren. MIt den 160mm nun ist das natürlich noch schwieriger.
> Verallgemeinern kann man nicht sagen, dass man mit einem "tollen" Rad keine Absenkung braucht. KOmmt auf die Berge an, die du fährst, irgendwo ist immer die GRenze und ich könnte bei den 160mm, wo die GAbel ja auch 2cm höher baut als ne 150mm Gabel durchaus ne Absenkung in unserer Gegend brauchen. Zwar selten, aber ich fahr elieber den Hang durch und verliere nciht den Kampf auf den letzten Metern, weil mein Gaul nicht mehr am Boden bleiben will.



Darf ich fragen wieso du deine Deville verkaufst?
sollte eigentlich ja eine richtig tolle gabel sein.


----------



## Brixton (24. Dezember 2012)

Eine drcv Gabel bin ich noch nicht Gefahren. 
Wenn's Gelände rauher wird dann kommt die 32 an ihre Grenzen.
Eine 36er oder Lyrik liegt da schon satter und dämpft souveräner nach meinem Gefühl.
Kommt halt darauf an was man fährt.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Dezember 2012)

Checkarei schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wieso du deine Deville verkaufst?
> sollte eigentlich ja eine richtig tolle gabel sein.



Will evtl. bald nen anderen Rahmen kaufen m. mehr FW und daher brauche ich eine GAbel, die ich dann auch hochtraveln kann ;-) Die Devilles gibt es nur mit 170 oder 160 aber bisher hat noch keiner eine traveln können und BOS dementiert auch, dass das ginge ;-)
ABER ja, von der Funktion her kann ich mich überhaupt nciht beschweren und trotz 1 1/8 Schaft ist sie bei meinem Gewicht (94) tatsächlich steif genug  2 mal war sie im Park dabei, sonst auf Touren udn überall ihre Rolle souverän erfüllt. Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die Steifigkeit wesentlich höher als die der 32er GAbeln ist, habe das Ding gehasst


----------



## IkilledKenny (26. Dezember 2012)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> Mit einer 35/36er Gabel fängt bergab der Spaß erst an!


 
Die Aussage is echt ma riesen Bullshit. Ich hab mit der 32er float bergab derbe Spaß und das auch noch wenns ruppiger wird und obwohl ich eigentlich mehr Federweg gewohnt bin.


----------



## amerryl (26. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen :thumbup:


----------



## Elemental (28. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand von euch eine Reverb Stealth an einem 2012er Alu-Remedy verbaut? Ich krieg das Kabel irgendwie nicht schön verlegt...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (28. Dezember 2012)

Was meinst du nicht schoen. Mach doch mal Fotos.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magalino (28. Dezember 2012)

Überlege mir auch mein 12er Remy9 von der Kind Shox auf einer Reverb Stealth umzuzurüsten. Elemental, stell Bilder rein, mich interessierts sehr, wie das dann aussieht und funktioniert.


----------



## XTC999 (28. Dezember 2012)

Seit diese woche ein stolzer Besitzer von ein Remedy 7 2011.


----------



## Elemental (28. Dezember 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Was meinst du nicht schoen. Mach doch mal Fotos.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



Hier Bilder; hab das Kabel aber noch nicht auf Spannung festgezurrt...


----------



## Forcierer. (28. Dezember 2012)

und was stört dich da? ich würds einfach ein bisschen kürzer ums Tretlager herum verlegen, dass es halt überall anliegt und dann sieht man es ja fast nicht mehr..


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2012)

Servus

Bei meinem Trek Slash ist die Stelth-Leitung zwischen Hinterbaulager und Tretlager durchgelegt und hängt deswegen nicht so weit runter


----------



## Elemental (29. Dezember 2012)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> und was stört dich da? ich würds einfach ein bisschen kürzer ums Tretlager herum verlegen, dass es halt überall anliegt und dann sieht man es ja fast nicht mehr..



Da wo das Kabel unterm Tretlager hochkommt und aufs Unterrohr geht, da steht es immer ab. Man kann es nicht so eng machen, dass es ganz am Rahmen anliegt. Sieht irhendwie blöd aus so...

Ich werds mal wie Allgaeufex versuchen; das sieht mir auf dem Bild deutlich gefälliger aus.

 @Allgaeufex: Streift bei dir die Leitung auch am Hinterbau, also da kurz nachdem sie aus dem Sitzrohr kommt?


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Dezember 2012)

Es streift dort zwar ganz leicht , aber eigentlich nur wenn sich da Schmutz angesammelt hat .


----------



## jazz_58 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich müsste meine neue Lyrik u-turn 2012 reklamieren, da der Federweg nur zur ca. 50 % genutzt wird (wohl bekanntes Problem). Nun überlege ich ob es Sinn macht die Gabel direkt von 160 auf 170 mm zu tunen. Erfahrungen?


----------



## Elemental (29. Dezember 2012)

Reverb Stealth fertig verbaut. So siehts doch gleich viel besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Dezember 2012)

Na also , so sieht`s doch gleich viel aufgeräumter aus.


----------



## speedos (29. Dezember 2012)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> Ich müsste meine neue Lyrik u-turn 2012 reklamieren, da der Federweg nur zur ca. 50 % genutzt wird (wohl bekanntes Problem). Nun überlege ich ob es Sinn macht die Gabel direkt von 160 auf 170 mm zu tunen. Erfahrungen?



Fahr schon etwa zwei Jahre mit 170 mm Federweg. Lenkwinkel ist so etwas flacher, mir gefällts so. Tretlagerhöhe paßt mit 170 mm auch noch problemlos. Jetzt bei mir wieder etwas tiefer, da ich einen Rock Shox Monarch+ Dämpfer montiert habe. Ist etwas kürzer in der Länge als der originale Fox-Dämpfer. Liegt so noch satter auf dem Trail.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. Dezember 2012)

@_speedos_
wie hast du das mit der Daempferaufnahme bzw. Bolzen geloest. Die sollen doch angeblich nur fuer den FOX/Trek Daempfer passen.
 @Elemental
wieviel hast du fuer die Reverb bezahlt.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Elemental (30. Dezember 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @_Elemental_
> wieviel hast du fuer die Reverb bezahlt.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



320,-  bei http://www.bike-mailorder.de

Ich hab mir die 380mm /125mm Version geholt. Die passt mir optimal. Hab die Sattelstütze komplett im Rahmen versenkt und die 125mm zum ausfahren sind auch die Grenze. Bei mehr würd ich garnicht mehr an die Pedale kommen


----------



## speedos (30. Dezember 2012)

@Jaimewolf306,

habe das Ur-Remedy ohne DRCV Dämpfer. Was bei den neuen Remedy´s montiert werden kann, bin ich überfragt.

Für mich persönlich ein no go, wenn man nicht handelsübliche Teile verbauen kann.


----------



## Elemental (30. Dezember 2012)

Doofe Frage, aber welcher Inbus oder Torx is denn für die Klemme der Sattelstütze richtig? Ich hab erst garnicht gesehen, dass man die Klemme auf der linken Seite anziehen kann, bis ich das YouTube-Video für die Reverb Stealth gesehen hab:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtVtTd7iQzk"]RockShox Reverb Stealth installation - Trek Remedy - YouTube[/nomedia]

Dort heisst es, dass man die Klemme mit 6,7 Nm anziehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (30. Dezember 2012)

hast du so kurze Beine oder fährst du nur gerne sehr gestreckt? Ich hätte mir da an deiner Stelle nen kleineren Rahmen gekauft.





Elemental schrieb:


> 320,-  bei http://www.bike-mailorder.de
> 
> Ich hab mir die 380mm /125mm Version geholt. Die passt mir optimal. Hab die Sattelstütze komplett im Rahmen versenkt und die 125mm zum ausfahren sind auch die Grenze. Bei mehr würd ich garnicht mehr an die Pedale kommen


----------



## Elemental (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin 1,83m, hab Schritthöhe 85cm und fahr nen virtual 19,5 Rahmen. Passt mir wunderbar


----------



## Elemental (30. Dezember 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, aber welcher Inbus oder Torx is denn für die Klemme der Sattelstütze richtig? Ich hab erst garnicht gesehen, dass man die Klemme auf der linken Seite anziehen kann, bis ich das YouTube-Video für die Reverb Stealth gesehen hab:
> RockShox Reverb Stealth installation - Trek Remedy - YouTube
> 
> Dort heisst es, dass man die Klemme mit 6,7 Nm anziehen soll.



OK, also 4mm Inbus oder T-25 Torx geht; aber 7Nm sind ja viel zu viel! Da krieg ich ja den Schnellspanner garnimmer auf!
Habs jetzt wie bisher einfach nach Gefühl angezogen...


----------



## Sunfighter (30. Dezember 2012)

hab mich nur gewundert weil du deinen Sattel so weit drinnen hast, aber stimmt klingt von der größe her schon sinnvoll und passend 




Elemental schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,83m, hab Schritthöhe 85cm und fahr nen virtual 19,5 Rahmen. Passt mir wunderbar


----------



## bansaiman (2. Januar 2013)

speedos schrieb:


> @Jaimewolf306,
> 
> habe das Ur-Remedy ohne DRCV Dämpfer. Was bei den neuen Remedy´s montiert werden kann, bin ich überfragt.
> 
> Für mich persönlich ein no go, wenn man nicht handelsübliche Teile verbauen kann.




Das Thema war heir shcon sehr oft.
Man kann jeden 200*57mm Dämpfer montieren.

Bei air sind sehr gut: vivid r2c, Monarch Rc3 Plus oder Manitou Evolver ISX 6; die passenden Tunes der ersten beiden, weiß ich nicht, müsste man zu seinem Gewicht passend hier nach erfahrungen fragen


----------



## Winky (2. Januar 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Das Thema war heir shcon sehr oft.
> Man kann jeden 200*57mm Dämpfer montieren.
> 
> Bei air sind sehr gut: vivid r2c, Monarch Rc3 Plus oder Manitou Evolver ISX 6; die passenden Tunes der ersten beiden, weiß ich nicht, müsste man zu seinem Gewicht passend hier nach erfahrungen fragen



Hallo, du meinst jetzt Einbau in ein Remedy ab 2012???


----------



## noBrain-noPain (2. Januar 2013)

Winky schrieb:


> Hallo, du meinst jetzt Einbau in ein Remedy ab 2012???


in ein Remedy ab 2010. Da hat sich das letzte Mal was am Hinterbau und der Dämpferaufnahme geändert. Also in die Remedies mit DRCV Dämpfer passt auch ein normaler Dämpfer mit Einbaulänge 200mm und 57mm Hub!


----------



## bansaiman (2. Januar 2013)

Winky schrieb:


> Hallo, du meinst jetzt Einbau in ein Remedy ab 2012???




In alle remys passt der 200*57; zwar ist genaugenommen, ein 197*57mm in den Remys ab 2010, aber das macht nichts. Jeder, der den Dämpfer gewechselt hat (natürlich gegen nen Anständigen ^^) ist zufrieden ;-)
Allerdings musst du hierfür zur Sicherheit Leute fragen, welche das 2012er haben, welche tunes sie in dem Falle genommmen haben, weil ab 2012 das fahrwerk des Remys wohl etwas straffer geworden ist. Hier weiß ich aber nicht, ob die Kinematik etwas ge#ndert worden ist oder eifnach nur der dämpfer, dann wäre es für die Dämpferwahl ja egal


----------



## Brixton (2. Januar 2013)

So nachdem ich's im Juli schon ins Auge gefasst habe, dann aber andere Bremsen und ein neuer LRS anstanden, ist jetzt auch der Dämpfer an der Reihe.
Ein DHX sollte rein von den Buchsen her "Plug and Bike" passen oder?
Allerdings werden der evolver oder der Monarch empfohlen.
Passt ein DHX Air nicht zum Full Floater?
Wobei ich nicht der Marke wegen den DHX ins Auge fasse. Finde den Service von RS ganz gut.


----------



## mw01 (2. Januar 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> So nachdem ich's im Juli schon ins Auge gefasst habe, dann aber andere Bremsen und ein neuer LRS anstanden, ist jetzt auch der Dämpfer an der Reihe.
> Ein DHX sollte rein von den Buchsen her "Plug and Bike" passen oder?
> Allerdings werden der evolver oder der Monarch empfohlen.
> Passt ein DHX Air nicht zum Full Floater?
> Wobei ich nicht der Marke wegen den DHX ins Auge fasse. Finde den Service von RS ganz gut.




Nimm den Monarch Plus in der High Volume Variante!
Wird allgemein als besserer Dämpfer beschrieben.







Was der Renè fährt kann für mich ja auch net schlecht sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (2. Januar 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die "Dämpferumbauer"

Wie habt ihr das Problem an der oberen Aufnahme gelöst? Der Drcv hat ja ne eigene Befestigung,passen da Standardbuchsen und dann ne lange Schraube durch? Vlt hat jemand da ein Detailbild?!

Danke schonmal...


----------



## Christian 3159 (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

das untere Lager vom Steuersatz an meinem 2009er Remedy ist mal wieder auszutauschen. Als es vor eineinhalb Jahren schon einmal soweit war, konnte ich das Lager (.HD1404K) noch recht einfach bestellen. Eine Weile habe ich jetzt gesucht, aber anscheinend wird es nicht mehr angeboten bzw. ist seit längerem nicht mehr vorrätig.

Meine Idee ist nun das Lager bei Cane Creek direkt zu bestellen. Es kostet da USD 17,00. Versand sind allerdings rund USD 25,00. Selbst wenn ich da drei Stück bestelle (10 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen ) ist das nicht ganz preiswert.

Hätte jemand Interesse sich an der Bestellung zu beteiligen oder eine andere Bezugsquelle?

Beste Grüße.


----------



## SimonTrek (2. Januar 2013)

Ruf mal wegen dem Steuersatz beim Trek Store in München an,  die können dir helfen.


----------



## bansaiman (3. Januar 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> So nachdem ich's im Juli schon ins Auge gefasst habe, dann aber andere Bremsen und ein neuer LRS anstanden, ist jetzt auch der Dämpfer an der Reihe.
> Ein DHX sollte rein von den Buchsen her "Plug and Bike" passen oder?
> Allerdings werden der evolver oder der Monarch empfohlen.
> Passt ein DHX Air nicht zum Full Floater?
> Wobei ich nicht der Marke wegen den DHX ins Auge fasse. Finde den Service von RS ganz gut.




Der DHX AIR ist anerkanntermaßen ein beschi****** Air dämpfer! Da behälst du lieber dein Geld und nen RP23.
Den Monarch, evolver, Vivid, DB Air oder X Fusion Vector HLR könntest du auch noch probieren. Der soll sogar besser als der Vivid sein (Review hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=593204

), abe rim Remy hatte den noch keiner. Habe ihn leider nicht bekommen können, sonst könnte ich nun davon berichten ^^

OBERE BESFESTIGUNG LÖSUNG:

Ich habe einen Bolzen mit dem Innendurchmesser der Lager, also 10mm, anfertigen lassen -oder selbermachen-, der auch noch durch die Lager bis zur Außenseite der Lager plan verläuftund dann beidseitig mit Schrauben 6mm diesen gesichert; sprich in dem Bolzen wurden am ende noch GEwinde eingefräst.
Bestell einfach deine Hülsen und Gleitlager bei Huber Bushings und lass das bei ihm machen; der hat das nämlich für mein Remy gemacht. Musst eben nen preis aushandeln, am besten vorbeifahren (Lohmar bei Bonn). Dann hast du auch noch preiswerte, maßgeschneiderte top Hülsen


----------



## fred777 (5. Januar 2013)

hallo leute , wisst ihr wo ich ein günstiges steuerlager für mein remedy ´09 finde.habe mal ein cane creek für ca 50 euro gesehen, nur weiß ich nicht mehr wo.


----------



## Christian 3159 (6. Januar 2013)

fred777 schrieb:


> hallo leute , wisst ihr wo ich ein günstiges steuerlager für mein remedy ´09 finde.habe mal ein cane creek für ca 50 euro gesehen, nur weiß ich nicht mehr wo.



Hallo Fred777,

seit meinem letzten Post am 2.1.13 dazu habe ich mich nochmal bei Trek informiert. Hier möchte man 40 bis 50 Euro haben, dass ist mir dann doch etwas happig. Hatte noch einen Versender in der Schweiz gefunden, aber die versenden erst ab 180 CHF ins Ausland.

Insofern bin ich jetzt wieder bei der Direktbestellung bei Cane Creek gelandet. Schätze mit Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Versand nach Dtl. werden das dann 20 Euro für ein unteres Steuersatzlager.

MfG


----------



## Forcierer. (6. Januar 2013)

ihr könntet ja auch einfach zu eurem lokalen Händler gehen und fragen ob der eventuell ein passendes lager da hat..


----------



## Smithy (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

für mein 09er mit Cane Creek ZS habe ich hier bestellt, günstig und passt perfekt: 

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=61&osCsid=o40c879bjf0lob9tu74fbuo950

*Oben:* http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=61&products_id=282

*Unten: *http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=61&products_id=439

Gruß


----------



## fred777 (6. Januar 2013)

@ christian 3159 ,ich will beide lager tauschen oben wie unten deswegen werd ich wohl bei superstar bestellen, aber danke. @forcierer habe bei uns nur zweirad stadler, die haben kein plan von mtb´s,zumindest nicht bei uns in norddeutschland. @Smithy ,danke genau sowas hab ich gesucht,bis jetzt habe ich die lager als set mit gehäuse gesehen, aber das ist echt günstig.
@ all viel spaß mit euren remedys in der kommenden saison 13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian 3159 (6. Januar 2013)

@Smithy: Danke für den Tip. Das spart einige Unanehmlichkeiten mit dem Zoll.

Edit: Das Lager von Superstar ist ein 45 x 45°-Lager. Auf meinem Lager stehen zwar keine Winkel drauf, innerer und äußerer Winkel sind aber unterschiedlich, ich vermute mal 36 x 45°.

Bei diymtb (http://www.diymtb.com.au/displayItems.asp?cid=58) ist für das HD1404K auch als Winkel 36 x 45° angegeben.


----------



## krysheri (7. Januar 2013)

Frage, wo krieg ich in DE einen Gabelkonus für den FSA ABC Steuersatz (tapered)? Oder kann ich da jeden beliebigen 1.5" Gabelkonus nehem wie z.B. den von Superstar oder den von Cane Creek oder den oder doch den?



GeorgeP schrieb:


> ...
> Such nach einer gebrauchten Rock Shox Lyrik R, meist sind das  OEM gabeln von Specialized , Trek usw. Die sind dann schwarz taperd.
> Dann lässt du das ganze auf mission control RC2DH vom user Lord Helmchen umbauen.
> ...


Wieso sollte man die bei Lord Helmchen umbauen lassen? Ich mein die Zugstufe als auch Druckstufe kann man ja wohl selbst einbauen. Oder kann er die Lyrik noch individuell verbessern?


----------



## Smithy (7. Januar 2013)

@ Christian 3159:
Hab grad nochmal auf meiner Rechnung geguckt, es ist das 45/45 Lager und passt bei mir einwandfrei.

Zitat Webseite: "Compatible with all of our headsets (apart from Grande), and *Cane Creek compatible *headsets."


----------



## mw01 (7. Januar 2013)

krysheri schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man die bei Lord Helmchen umbauen lassen? Oer kann er die Lyrik noch individuell verbessern?


 
Ja, er optimiert die Gabel so wie man es haben will.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Januar 2013)

An sich ist der Dämpfer ganz ok. Er arbeitet sehr schön und ist schön fluffig . Die Gabel ist eher verbesserungsbedürftig . Durch die fehlende Druckstuffe taucht die für mein Geschmack zu sehr ab.  Die RS Lyrik mit DH Kartusche und Druckstuffen Verstellung ist eher passend. Am besten RC2DH U-Turn. Bin die mal im anderen Bike mal gefahren. Ein Traum von Gabel.


----------



## albinice (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ein halbes Jahr ein Trek Remedy 9.8 2010 und würde es gern verbessern.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Lyrik solo Air mit 160 mm Federweg oder Fox Talas rlc fit gemacht?
Und weiters würde ich gern den Laufradsatz wechseln - könnt ihr mir bitte Empfehlungen geben?

Im voraus Danke

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MOob (8. Januar 2013)

albinice schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit ein halbes Jahr ein Trek Remedy 9.8 2010 und würde es gern verbessern.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Lyrik solo Air mit 160 mm Federweg oder Fox Talas rlc fit gemacht?
> ...



Hallo,
hab das R8 ... 2009 die Standard Forke-> Lyrik 2-Step war schon war ne echt geile Gabel Missioncontrol mit Lock out Ansprechverhalten top nur nach mehreren härteren Einsätzen ist die 2 Step Einheit kaputt gegangen  ... Im Moment hab ich ne 36Talas RC2 Fit 2010 drin die sich steifer als die Lyrik anfühlt aber nicht gut anspricht (Könnte durch Skf Dichtungen evtl. verbessert werden) ... Diese Woche kommt ne MZ 55 sTA 2012 zum testen rein ... 

Gruß MOob


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Januar 2013)

albinice schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit ein halbes Jahr ein Trek Remedy 9.8 2010 und würde es gern verbessern.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Lyrik solo Air mit 160 mm Federweg oder Fox Talas rlc fit gemacht?
> ...


 

ich fahre in meinem R7 eine RS Lyrik Soloair, was soll ich sagen. Ist eine top gabel die man gebraucht für kleines geld bekommen kann !


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Januar 2013)

@bansaiman
Und welche Abmessung haben die Teile die man dafür benötigt?
Du scheinst es ja von Ihm bezogen zu haben.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## krysheri (9. Januar 2013)

So ich antworte mir hier selbst 
Vielleicht sucht ja einer noch einen Gabelkonus (1.5" mit ner 36° Phase) für den Remi irgendwann.
FSA Gabelkonus H6078 NO.55-6 Stahl oder hier
FSA Gabelkonus H6088 NO.57-6 Alu
Cane Creek BAA0010S 52/40



albinice schrieb:


> ...
> Und weiters würde ich gern den Laufradsatz wechseln - könnt ihr mir bitte Empfehlungen geben?


Was passt dir den an dem nicht? Budget? Körpergewicht? Willst du Tubeless fahren? Fragen über Fragen...kannst dich ja mal im LRS-Thread umschauen.


----------



## albinice (9. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich weiss, dass ich im Forum schon genug zu diesen Themen steht, bin aber über jede sinnvolle Antwort sehr froh.

Wegen den Laufradsatz:

Budget: ca. 350.- 
Mein Gewicht: 68 kg
Ich hätte gern was stabileres, da ich mehr Freeridetouren unternehme.
Gewicht sollte auch stimmen.

s.grüsse


----------



## mamo80 (9. Januar 2013)

jetzt hab ich einen ständer am remedy, praktisch!


----------



## EL_BOB (9. Januar 2013)

albinice schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Ich weiss, dass ich im Forum schon genug zu diesen Themen steht, bin aber über jede sinnvolle Antwort sehr froh.
> 
> ...



Keith Bontrager hat mal gesagt:
"Strong, light, cheap. Pick two"
Und da hat er recht. Was meinst mit Gewicht sollte stimmen?

Bei 350 Euro Budget bleibt dir wohl nur der Bikemarkt oder Ebay oder ein gutes Angebot. 

Die üblichen 1700 bis 1800 Gramm LRS wirst du dann wohl nur so bekommen. Ich würde ihn an deiner Stelle auch nicht irgendwo speichen lassen. Da hab ich bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen!

Hope Hoops bei bike-components bekommst du um 400 Euro rum. Wiegen 1880 Gramm, sollten aber alles weg stecken.
EX 1750 bekommst für ca. 600 Euro.

Nen ordentlichen Einstiegslaufradsatz beim Felix Wolf bekommst für 599 Euro ca. (individuelles Angebot). Der is dann aber Spitzenklasse!


----------



## EL_BOB (9. Januar 2013)

remedy80 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich einen ständer am remedy, praktisch!



Oha! Sauber durchgerissen ...

Meine Kettenstrebe is jetzt auch das 2. Mal gerissen. Da es für die 2009 Remis keinen Ersatz mehr gibt, bekomm ich den 2013 Rahmen

2 Jahre Garantie haste ja auf die Kettenstreben!


----------



## mamo80 (9. Januar 2013)

2 jahre? dann hab ich anscheinend glück gehabt, is der 2011er rahmen. beim 2008er is mir der hauptrahmen gerissen, da gibts ja länger garantie was ich mich erinner.

ja sauber durchgeknackt, sind schon ziemlich dünn die streben.


----------



## EL_BOB (9. Januar 2013)

2 Jahre auf den Hinterbau, 10 Jahre oder mehr auf den Hauptrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (9. Januar 2013)

remedy80 schrieb:


> 2 jahre? dann hab ich anscheinend glück gehabt, is der 2011er rahmen. beim 2008er is mir der hauptrahmen gerissen, da gibts ja länger garantie was ich mich erinner.
> 
> ja sauber durchgeknackt, sind schon ziemlich dünn die streben.



sieht cool aus! Wie hast das angestellt? War irgendein besonderes ereignis oder einfach nur bei normaler Fahrt? 
Mein Remedy muss schon auch viel wegstecken und wenn das mit den 2 Jahren stimmt, dann dürfte ich mir mittlerweile neue Streben selbst kaufen!?


----------



## krysheri (9. Januar 2013)

Garantie


> 5 Jahre
> 
> 
> Hinterbauten von vollgefederten Modellen (ausgenommen Rahmen der Modelle Session, Scratch und Slash)





remedy80 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich einen stÃ¤nder am remedy, praktisch!


Sagmal war das etwa die 180mm Lyrik verbaut schuld?



albinice schrieb:


> ...
> Wegen den Laufradsatz:
> Budget: ca. 350.-
> Mein Gewicht: 68 kg
> ...


Bei dem Budget wÃ¼rd ich das Hope Hoops LRS von Speer fÃ¼r 359â¬ nehmen. Entweder die Crest (21mm) oder Flow EX (Maulweite 25.5mm). Da hast du auch ein SorglosLRS. Wenn der nichts im Bikemarkt hat, einfach pern PN/Email/Telefon bei ihm melden.


----------



## colt73 (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo! 

Mein Thema: Slash anstatt Remedy? 

Ich fahre nen 3 Jahres altes R8 (bisher ohne Kettenstrebenriss ;-) und bin soweit eigentlich zufrieden damit. Allerdings gibts ja noch ein paar Auslauf-Slash und da überlege ich gerade auf ein Slash 7 2012 zu wechseln - v.a. auch weil ich dem Remedy nicht allzu viel zumuten will (drops, sprünge, etc) und weil ich gerne mit mehr Reserven und Comfort unterwegs bin und weils im Sommer nach Port du Soleil gehen soll ;-) 

Hat schon jemand den Wechsel unternommen, lohnt das, was sind die Erfahrungen damit? 

Danke für feedback!

Ride on, Colt73.


----------



## EL_BOB (9. Januar 2013)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> sieht cool aus! Wie hast das angestellt? War irgendein besonderes ereignis oder einfach nur bei normaler Fahrt?
> Mein Remedy muss schon auch viel wegstecken und wenn das mit den 2 Jahren stimmt, dann dürfte ich mir mittlerweile neue Streben selbst kaufen!?



Keine Sorge, ich hab mit Trek auch über die Garantie hinaus nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. DIe sind sehr entgegenkommend und kulant, kann man nicht anders sagen...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Januar 2013)

Ob das was bringt 160mm+.
Denke die Lyrik 160 RC2DH U-Turn ist vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## speedos (9. Januar 2013)

albinice schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Ich weiss, dass ich im Forum schon genug zu diesen Themen steht, bin aber über jede sinnvolle Antwort sehr froh.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

schreib mal Thomas von German Lightness an. Der kann dir mit Sicherheit was passendes anbieten. Mein Laufradsatz von ihm hält seit gut zwei Jahren und läuft immer noch rund wie am ersten Tag 
 Hat zwar optisch etwas gelitten durch Steinschläge, aber das ist nur optisch...


----------



## mamo80 (10. Januar 2013)

krysheri schrieb:


> Garantie
> 
> Sagmal war das etwa die 180mm Lyrik verbaut schuld?



hab eine 160er lyrik. war ein drop von max. 1m höhe mehr oder weniger ins flat. hinterbau einfach durchgeknackt.


----------



## Sunfighter (11. Januar 2013)

oha, das dürfte dem remedy ja eigentlich noch keine probleme machen. bist du besonders hart gelandet? falls nicht zu persönlich, wie schwer bist du denn? Ich tu meinem remedy eigentlich auch immer solche dinge an und lande dabei auch nicht immer unbedingt besonders weich ... technik auch noch verbesserungswürdig^^ ... und jetz komm ich doch ein bisschen ins grübeln ob es dem bike wirklich gut tut 




remedy80 schrieb:


> hab eine 160er lyrik. war ein drop von max. 1m höhe mehr oder weniger ins flat. hinterbau einfach durchgeknackt.


----------



## biker123456 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe bisher auch super Erfahrungen mit der Garantie bei Trek gemacht! Mein 2006er Remedy 5 (120mm) wurde nach dem die kettenstrebe gerissen ist gegen ein Remedy 9 2009 getauscht ... nachdem der neue Rahmen bei jedem Einfedern knackste und neue Lager auch nichts brachten, haben sie mir den 2011er Remedy 9 Rahmen geschickt ... alles Top ... Kann Trek nur empfehlen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (11. Januar 2013)

Bei dem Full Floater Hinterbau ist eben jeder Durchschlag Gift für die Kettenstreben, da die die Kraft aufnehmen müssen und nicht, wie sonst bei solchen Dämpferanlenkungen, der Hauptrahmen. Meiner Erfahrung nach neigen die Fox Dämpfer (zumindest die älteren) eben zum durchrauschen wenn sie nicht regelmäßig geserviced werden. 

Bei vielen Bikeparkbesuchen, DH Strecken und technisch anspruchsvollen Trails mit Drops und Steinkanten hab ich die besten Erfahrungen mit nem DH Luftdämpfer gemacht. Und der Hinterbau ist gut genug um auch ohne Plattform im Uphill nicht zu nerven! Allgemein finde ich tuen dem Hinterbau die etwas strafferen Rock Shox Dämpfer sehr gut und das Geld ist gut investiert. Und ab 90 Kilo Fahrergewicht kann ich Tune High in der Druckstufe empfehlen.

Die Garantie auf die Hinterbauten haben sie wohl geändert. 2009 waren es noch 2 Jahre! Aber auch gut.

Grüße


----------



## speedos (11. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem durchrauschenden Fox Dämpfer hat mich auch immer gestört. Hatte zwar nie oder sehr selten bemerkbare Durschschläge, aber der Federweg war für meinen Geschmack immer sehr früh ausgereizt. Da fehlte einfach die Endprogression. Das kann wirklich nicht gut sein für den Hinterbau/Kettenstreben.

Fahre seit Sommer einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus mit Highvolume Luftkammer mit Tune M/M bei Brutto ca. 85 kg. Ist bei lockerer Fahrt etwas straffer als der alte RP2, aber sobald das Gelände etwas rauer und die Fahrweise forcierter ist, ein Traum. Die fehlende Plattform hab ich auch noch nie wirklich vermisst. Der Dämpfer pumpt so gut wie gar nicht bei mittlerer Druckstufeneinstellung bergauf.
Im verblockten Passagen ist der Dämpfer die ersten Hübe etwas straff und fängt dann an, softer zu werden, aber halt ohne das Foxtypische durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg. Kann das schlecht beschreiben, bin nicht so der Fahrwerksspezie. Aber fühlt sich für mich gut an, dass ist die Hauptsache 

Wenn die Buchsen mal hin sind, werde ich welche von Huber http://huber-bushings.com/ inkl. Achswelle testen. Soll das Ansprechverhalten dann noch mal etwas verbessern hoff ich.


----------



## prerich (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich besitze Trek Remedy 7 Baujahr 2009 und brauche neue Reifen , hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Fat Albert 2,4 passen die überhaupt und was ist mit ganz neuen reifen Hans Dampf 2,35 die spllten auch ganz gut sein
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## bansaiman (12. Januar 2013)

prerich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich besitze Trek Remedy 7 Baujahr 2009 und brauche neue Reifen , hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Fat Albert 2,4 passen die überhaupt und was ist mit ganz neuen reifen Hans Dampf 2,35 die spllten auch ganz gut sein
> 
> 
> ...




Zu der Frage nach Fat Albert bzw. gute Am Enduro Reifen, gibts schon sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo viele Threads. Bemühe mal google


----------



## krysheri (12. Januar 2013)

speedos schrieb:


> Das mit dem durchrauschenden Fox Dämpfer hat mich auch immer gestört. Hatte zwar nie oder sehr selten bemerkbare Durschschläge, aber der Federweg war für meinen Geschmack immer sehr früh ausgereizt. Da fehlte einfach die Endprogression. Das kann wirklich nicht gut sein für den Hinterbau/Kettenstreben.
> 
> Fahre seit Sommer einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus mit Highvolume Luftkammer mit Tune M/M bei Brutto ca. 85 kg. Ist bei lockerer Fahrt etwas straffer als der alte RP2, aber sobald das Gelände etwas rauer und die Fahrweise forcierter ist, ein Traum. Die fehlende Plattform hab ich auch noch nie wirklich vermisst. Der Dämpfer pumpt so gut wie gar nicht bei mittlerer Druckstufeneinstellung bergauf.
> Im verblockten Passagen ist der Dämpfer die ersten Hübe etwas straff und fängt dann an, softer zu werden, aber halt ohne das Foxtypische durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg. Kann das schlecht beschreiben, bin nicht so der Fahrwerksspezie. Aber fühlt sich für mich gut an, dass ist die Hauptsache
> ...


Kannst mal paar Fotos schießen? Welche Buchsen hast du genommen? 

Zur Huber: habe die an meinem Standard FOX RP2. Also ich habe keine Unterschied zu vorher gemekrt ;-) Bin aber gar kein Fahrwerksspezie X-)

Will mir auch den Monarch Rc3 Plus holen. Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Tune,wenn man 0,1t wiegt  Hat da jemand Erfahrung welches man nehmen sollte?


----------



## Brixton (12. Januar 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mein Thema: Slash anstatt Remedy?
> 
> ...



Ich bin das S9 am Gardasee und in Saalbach gefahren. Im Vergleich zu meinem R8 aus 2008 mit Lyrik Coil (das dem Slash ja ähnlicher sein soll als die nachfolger Remys) finde ich, dass der Hinterbau etwas besser am Boden klebt. Ich glaube aber, dass das überwiegend am besser abgestimmten Dämpfer im Slash liegt. Es fühlte sich vom Hinterbau her nach etwas mehr für Bergab an. Sonst hat sich das nicht viel gegeben.
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/pdf/neuheiten-2012-trek-slash-9/06/12/2011/.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (12. Januar 2013)

krysheri schrieb:


> Kannst mal paar Fotos schießen? Welche Buchsen hast du genommen?
> 
> Zur Huber: habe die an meinem Standard FOX RP2. Also ich habe keine Unterschied zu vorher gemekrt ;-) Bin aber gar kein Fahrwerksspezie X-)
> 
> Will mir auch den Monarch Rc3 Plus holen. Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Tune,wenn man 0,1t wiegt  Hat da jemand Erfahrung welches man nehmen sollte?



Ich hab Tune C (high) genommen. Bei M hab ich kein vernünftiges Setup gefunden. High passt sehr gut bei 0,1t


----------



## speedos (13. Januar 2013)

krysheri schrieb:


> Kannst mal paar Fotos schießen? Welche Buchsen hast du genommen?
> 
> Habe einteilige Buchsen für Fox Dämpfer genommen. Diese hier:
> 
> ...


----------



## colt73 (13. Januar 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ich bin das S9 am Gardasee und in Saalbach gefahren. Im Vergleich zu meinem R8 aus 2008 mit Lyrik Coil (das dem Slash ja ähnlicher sein soll als die nachfolger Remys) finde ich, dass der Hinterbau etwas besser am Boden klebt. Ich glaube aber, dass das überwiegend am besser abgestimmten Dämpfer im Slash liegt. Es fühlte sich vom Hinterbau her nach etwas mehr fürBergab an. Sonst hat sich das nicht viel gegeben.
> http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/pdf/neuheiten-2012-trek-slash-9/06/12/2011/.



Danke für die Einschätzung. 
Werde noch mal beim händler nachhaken und wenns nen gutes Angebot gibt werd ich wohl vom R8, 2010, auf das slash 7, 2012 wechseln... Allerdings werd ich dann noch ein paar Teile tauschen müssen.

Ride  in!
Colt73


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mein Remedy 8 von 2011 mit einer 36er TALAS aufzurüsten. Die hat jedoch eine 20mm Steckachse.

Meine Frage ist nun: Kann die Achse aus dem original Bontrager-LRS von 15mm auf 20 mm umgerüstet  werden?? Nen neuen LRS / Nabe wollte ich mir nämlich nicht zulegen ....

Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, daher frage ich auch auf die Gefahr, dass das schon mal besprochen wurde.

Vielen dank für die Antworten!! 

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## EL_BOB (16. Januar 2013)

Frag zur Sicherheit mal deinen Trek Händler.
Bei den aktuellen Rhythm Pro TLR geht das mit den mitgelieferten Adaptern.


----------



## colt73 (16. Januar 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung.
> Werde noch mal beim händler nachhaken und wenns nen gutes Angebot gibt werd ich wohl vom R8, 2010, auf das slash 7, 2012 wechseln... Allerdings werd ich dann noch ein paar Teile tauschen müssen.
> 
> Ride  in!
> Colt73





Es ist passiert ;-) Habe mir das Slash7 zugelegt. Jetzt will ich noch ein paar Teile austauschen: Plattformpedale, Laufräder, evtl. Kurbel und Shifter. 
Hat jemand einen guten Tipp für einen Enduro tauglichen leichten und günstigen Laufradsatz und gute, halbwegs leichte Plattformpedale? 


Grüße!


----------



## Brixton (16. Januar 2013)

Beim S7 fehlt eigentlich eine Kettenführung finde ich. Wenn man es artgerecht bewegt.


----------



## colt73 (16. Januar 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Beim S7 fehlt eigentlich eine Kettenführung finde ich. Wenn man es artgerecht bewegt.



Ja, sicher. Die habe ich eh geplant. Da kommt ne Bionicon c guide 2 dran - hab ich schon am Remedy genossen. Will die nur von da nicht übernehmen, da es ne rote ist... 
Ne Variostütze kommt natürlich auch ran. Aber nehm ich erstmal meine alte Kindshock vom Remedy. 

Aber bei Pedale und LRS hab ich noch keine genaue idee und hoffe noch auf gute angebote/ideen ... zb gibts bei CRC gerade iodine 2 lrs für nur 300. bis auf die orangenen nippel würden die auch gut passen.


----------



## Houschter (16. Januar 2013)

Die fertigen Hope-LRS sind m.m. immer eine Option. Bekommt man mit z.B. der ZTR Flow für ca. 350. Preis/Leistung stimmt.


----------



## Elemental (16. Januar 2013)

Shimano Saint Pedale!!! Sind etwas schwerer, aber dafür auch geiler als alle anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (16. Januar 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Shimano Saint Pedale!!! Sind etwas schwerer, aber dafür auch geiler als alle anderen



Und preislich fast unschlagbar


----------



## colt73 (16. Januar 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Und preislich fast unschlagbar



ok, die saint klingen gut. hatte bisher am remedy die superstar CNC Nano Thru Pin Pedals in rot und war mit denen auch zufrieden. aber preis/leistung/aussehen ist bei den saint auf jeden fall top.

die hope lrs schaue ich mir mal an. die kamen mir bislang immer zu schwer vor... würde da schon gerne unterhalb 1900g für den kompletten lrs bleiben.


----------



## Houschter (16. Januar 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> ok, die  hope lrs schaue ich mir mal an. die kamen mir bislang immer zu schwer vor... würde da schon gerne unterhalb 1900g für den kompletten lrs bleiben.



Hab meine leider nicht gewogen, aber die Angaben bei BC ergeben knapp unter 1900g.


----------



## Billybob (17. Januar 2013)

meiner hat 1860g


----------



## Brixton (17. Januar 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> ok, die saint klingen gut. hatte bisher am remedy die superstar CNC Nano Thru Pin Pedals in rot und war mit denen auch zufrieden. aber preis/leistung/aussehen ist bei den saint auf jeden fall top.
> 
> die hope lrs schaue ich mir mal an. die kamen mir bislang immer zu schwer vor... würde da schon gerne unterhalb 1900g für den kompletten lrs bleiben.


http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz---Auslaufmodell-.html
Ich hab meinen bei Speer Laufräder bestellt. Da hat man dann jemanden der sich wirklich damit auskennt.


----------



## colt73 (17. Januar 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz---Auslaufmodell-.html
> Ich hab meinen bei Speer Laufräder bestellt. Da hat man dann jemanden der sich wirklich damit auskennt.



Danke für den Tipp. 
Das Auslaufmodell ist gold-weiß und das passt leider gar nicht zum Slash 7 (grau-blau). 
Welche Kombo von Hope und ZTR wiegt denn nur knapp 1900?? Und sind die auch tubeless ready? 
Würd es vllt eher Sinn machen, auf DT Swiss 240s und EX500 zu gehen oder auf ne Kombo mit Mavic EN521? 
Oder doch lieber direkt Sytemlaufrad? Die CB Iodine 2 sind doch sicher nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## Houschter (17. Januar 2013)

Das Slash 7 ist doch Grün!


----------



## EL_BOB (17. Januar 2013)

das 2013er nicht


----------



## colt73 (17. Januar 2013)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> das 2013er nicht



ehhhh, verwirrung?? 
slash 7 201*2*: grau-schwarz-blau
slash 7 201*3*: grün-schwarz (fast wie das 2012er Slash 9)

meins ist also grau-schwarz-blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt73 (17. Januar 2013)

aber zurück zum thema: 

Welche Kombo von Hope und ZTR wiegt denn nur knapp 1900?? Und sind die auch tubeless ready?
Was haltet ihr von DT Swiss 240s und EX500 oder ne Kombo mit Mavic EN521?

Oder doch lieber direkt Sytemlaufrad? Was taugen denn die Crankbrothers Iodine 2? Der günstige Preis bei CRC reizt mich ja schon ... 


grüße!


----------



## Houschter (17. Januar 2013)

Für die ZTR Flow gibts nen Tublesskit. Vom Gewicht liegt er wie gesagt knapp unter 1900g. Zu den DT-Naben kann ich nicht viel sagen. Bin halt von den Hope absolut überzeugt, Vorderrad läuft absolut unauffällig, Hinterrad ebenso. Genial find ich die einfache Möglichkeit der Umrüstung auf andere Achsenstandards (mein VR wurde als 9mm gekauft, fürs Remy auf 15mm umgebaut und mit dem Wechsel auf die 36er Gabel auf 20mm aufgerüstet) sowohl beim VR als auch beim HR. Die Wartung des Freilaufs ist auch easy, lässt sich beinahe werkzeugfrei zerlegen. Und der Klang . Einziger Makel ist der Freilaufkörper aus Alu, hier hinterlässt die Kassette zwangsläufig ihre Spuren. Hat aber auf die Funktion keinen Einfluss und sichtbar wird es erst, wenn die Kassette demontiert ist. Die LRS bekommt man auch mit Mavic oder DT Felgen, da hast fast freie Wahl.


----------



## Houschter (17. Januar 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> Oder doch lieber direkt Sytemlaufrad? Was taugen denn die Crankbrothers Iodine 2? Der günstige Preis bei CRC reizt mich ja schon ...



Preislich schon interessant. Aber ob die Stabilität mit den paar Speichen für Enduro/Freeride passt?  Mich stört beim System-LR immer, dass ich Ersatzteile nicht in jedem Laden bekomme. Mal schnell ne Speiche auswechseln iss da halt nicht, es sei denn du hast welche im Rucksack.


----------



## colt73 (17. Januar 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Preislich schon interessant. Aber ob die Stabilität mit den paar Speichen für Enduro/Freeride passt?  Mich stört beim System-LR immer, dass ich Ersatzteile nicht in jedem Laden bekomme. Mal schnell ne Speiche auswechseln iss da halt nicht, es sei denn du hast welche im Rucksack.




100%ig überzeugt bin ich auch nicht von den Iodine 2. Nur vom Preis ;-) 
Nen guten Preis macht CRC gerade auch für die Easton Havoc: 430. Was ist denn mit dem? 
Oder vllt nen Sun Ringle Charger, die gibts auch recht günstig. 

Wartungsfreundlichkeit, Qualität und Sound sprechen natürlich für Hope-ZTR/DTSwiss/Mavic Kombi. Aber preislich lande ich da auch bei 400-450.


----------



## aquarius-biker (17. Januar 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> aber zurück zum thema:
> 
> Welche Kombo von Hope und ZTR wiegt denn nur knapp 1900?? Und sind die auch tubeless ready?
> Was haltet ihr von DT Swiss 240s und EX500 oder ne Kombo mit Mavic EN521?
> ...



Hallo,
Ich hab im Remedy eine Hope-ZTR Flow Kombi mit Alunippeln und Speichen die für mich passend und leicht sind. Handaufgebaut und nachgewogen incl. eingeklebtem Felgen- Tape für Tubeless liegt der Satz bei 1760 gr. Da ist man preislich aber nicht mehr bei unter 400,- da pendelt es eher Zwischen 500-600. Mit ner Hope und ZTR-Flow Kombi bist du eigentlich immer unter 1900gr.

Grüße


----------



## Brixton (17. Januar 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> Das Auslaufmodell ist gold-weiß und das passt leider gar nicht zum Slash 7 (grau-blau).
> Welche Kombo von Hope und ZTR wiegt denn nur knapp 1900?? Und sind die auch tubeless ready?
> Würd es vllt eher Sinn machen, auf DT Swiss 240s und EX500 zu gehen oder auf ne Kombo mit Mavic EN521?
> Oder doch lieber direkt Sytemlaufrad? Die CB Iodine 2 sind doch sicher nicht schlecht, oder?


Frag doch einfach mal beim Speer. Der link war nur als Bsp. Ich hab dezent schwarz genommen. Brauch kein blingbling Zeugs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (17. Januar 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> Wartungsfreundlichkeit, Qualität und Sound sprechen natürlich für Hope-ZTR/DTSwiss/Mavic Kombi. Aber preislich lande ich da auch bei 400-450.



Stimmt schon, aktuell liegt der Satz bei ca. 400. Vielleicht hast Glück und einer der bekannten Shops hat die Dinger im Angebot, bei BC waren die in 2012 auch mal länger für 349 zu haben. Solange hast ja die Bontrager-Räder und die brechen ja auch nicht gleich zusammen.


----------



## EL_BOB (17. Januar 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> ehhhh, verwirrung??
> slash 7 201*2*: grau-schwarz-blau
> slash 7 201*3*: grün-schwarz (fast wie das 2012er Slash 9)
> 
> meins ist also grau-schwarz-blau.



Sorry hab die Jahrgänge durcheinander gebracht, nehme alles zurück und stimme dir zu !


----------



## colt73 (18. Januar 2013)

... bei der laufrad entscheidung bin ich noch nicht weiter... aber zumindest weiß ich jetzt was der umbau kit für den hinterbau - bei ABP Convert kann man ja per Umbaukit zwischen 142x12 und 135x9 wechseln - kostet: zusammen mit steckachse ca 100 Eur! Find das recht viel, deswegen weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich das auch noch mache. 

allerdings hab ich schon mal pedale (blackspire sub4), bionicon c-guide v2 und ergon ga-1 griffe bestellt ;-)


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Januar 2013)

Der kostet viel weil die Achse länger ist als die normale 12x142


----------



## rider1970 (19. Januar 2013)

Da wir grade beim Thema Laufräder/Umbau sind:

Lässt sich das 2010er remy auch auf Steckachse umbauen??


----------



## Asko (20. Januar 2013)

Geht erst ab 2011. 
Sonst hätt ich mein 2010er auch gleich umgerüstet als ich auf die Hope Laufräuder umgestiegen bin


----------



## rider1970 (20. Januar 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Geht erst ab 2011.
> Sonst hätt ich mein 2010er auch gleich umgerüstet als ich auf die Hope Laufräuder umgestiegen bin



Danke
Schade,dachte es funktioniert vlt. mit 135x12...da hätte ich evtl. was passendes in Aussicht gehabt


----------



## Houschter (20. Januar 2013)

Die Umrüstung scheitert nicht an der Nabe sondern an den Ausfallenden. Die Lagerung am Hinterbau gibts nicht her.


----------



## colt73 (20. Januar 2013)

Hat schon mal wer umgerüstet auf steckachse? War es schwierig? Wie ist der unterschied, ist es über haupt spürbar?
Tendiere schon dazu zu umzurüsten, wenn ich ohnehin neue Laufräder montierte.

Grüße!


----------



## Asko (20. Januar 2013)

Da du ja anscheinend auch ein 2010er Remedy fährst wirds wohl sehr schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt73 (20. Januar 2013)

Nee, eigentlich nicht, da ich die Achse in mein neues slash 7 bauen will....


----------



## Houschter (20. Januar 2013)

Es müssen nur die beiden Ausfallen gewechselt werden, kein grosser Akt.


----------



## colt73 (20. Januar 2013)

Klingt einfach. Bringt es denn auch so viel, lohnt es sich dafür 100eur hinzu legen?


----------



## Houschter (20. Januar 2013)

Beim Slash 9, das ich in Brixen getestet hab war der Aha-Effekt jetzt nicht so gross. 
Da war der Umstieg von 32er Talas auf 36er Van schon ein anderes Fahrerlebnis.


----------



## nesertema (21. Januar 2013)

Habe das Upgrade diesen Herbst bei meinem 2011er gemacht. Es werden nur die Ausfallenden getauscht, geht einfach. Die mitgelieferten Unterlegscheiben und Lager braucht man bei der Aluvariante nicht.

Ich bin zufrieden und habe den Umbau auf 142mm nicht bereut, schon ein deutlicher Unterschied in Kurven. Allerdings habe ich auch das LR gegen ein etwas steiferes getauscht...


----------



## Sunfighter (21. Januar 2013)

weiß jemand zufällig wie man an nen gabelkonus für ein 2012er remedy 9 rankommt? [FSA NO.57E, E2, ACB sealed bearings)


----------



## biker123456 (21. Januar 2013)

also ich weiß nicht ob es Einbildung ist, aber ich denke schon dass der Umbau auf 12mm Steckachse was gebracht hat!


----------



## biker123456 (21. Januar 2013)

*Umbau war übrigens ganz einfach - habe ich selber gemacht!


----------



## Houschter (21. Januar 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> weiß jemand zufällig wie man an nen gabelkonus für ein 2012er remedy 9 rankommt? [FSA NO.57E, E2, ACB sealed bearings)



Ich hab noch Einen hier rumliegen. Incl. dem Rest des Steuersatzes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (21. Januar 2013)

ich bräuchte nur den Gabelkonus. Möchtest du deinen vielleicht loswerden?^^




Houschter schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Einen hier rumliegen. Incl. dem Rest des Steuersatzes...


----------



## colt73 (25. Januar 2013)

biker123456 schrieb:


> *Umbau war übrigens ganz einfach - habe ich selber gemacht!



Das Conversion Kit samt Steckachse habe ich jetzt auch bestellt, somit wird auf 142x12 umgebaut. Den Umbau krieg ich sicher auch selber hin ... 

Das Slash hole ich heute ab 

Fehlt nur (immer) noch ein Laufradsatz, der zum Einsatz passt. 
Da bin ich leider noch nicht so weit. Allerdings: Wenn ich nicht noch ein super Angebot für einen passenden Systemlaufradsatz bekomme (scharze EX 1750, schwarze Easton Haven, schwarze SunRingle Charger) werd ich wohl einen Custom LRS nehmen und da sehr wahrscheinlich die Kombi: 
Hope Pro 2 Evo SP, gunmetal
ZTR Flow EX, schwarz, ohne Aufkleber
Sapim D-Light/Race, schwarz
Sapim Alunippel, silber


Kanns jedenfalls nicht erwarten, alles zu montieren und endlich loszubügeln daumen:


schönes wochenende!


----------



## speedos (26. Januar 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> Das Conversion Kit samt Steckachse habe ich jetzt auch bestellt, somit wird auf 142x12 umgebaut. Den Umbau krieg ich sicher auch selber hin ...
> 
> Das Slash hole ich heute ab
> 
> ...



Schön dass du du dir ein Slash geholt hast und uns an deinen geplanten Veränderungen teilnehmen lässt.
Aber warum hier im Remedy-Forenbereich 

Für Fragen und Anregungen gibt es hier doch weitaus bessere Bereiche...


----------



## Houschter (26. Januar 2013)

Nun sei mal nicht so streng mit dem c73! 
Die Fragen und Antworten kann man doch fast ausnahmslos auch aufs Remedy übertragen und schon passts wieder.


----------



## colt73 (26. Januar 2013)

Genau  

Außerdem fühle ich mich hier noch immer irgendwie zuhause


----------



## speedos (26. Januar 2013)

Das ist natürlich auch ein Argument


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nechei (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich hätte mal eine frage an die Remedy Spezialisten....
Ich möchte mir ein neues Bike kaufen und schwanke jetzt zwischen dem Trek Remedy 9.8 2013, das ich für 3700 haben könnte oder einen Cannondale Jekyll Carbon 2 2012 das ich für 3400 haben könnte...
Wie ist das Remedy bergauf zu pedallieren?? Da ich leider im Moment keine Probefahrt machen kann (Wetterbedingt,Streusalz)würde mich das interessieren ob das Bike bergauf gut zu fahren ist.....
Über ein paar Antworten würde ich mich freuen!

MfG Christian


----------



## Sunfighter (26. Januar 2013)

Das Remedy hat den Vorteil, dass man per mino link die Winkel um ein halbes Grad verändern kann. In der hohen Einstellung mit steileren Winkel geht es wahnsinnig gut bergauf. Hatte vorher ein Trek Top Fuel 9 aus 2010 und das Remedy ging nicht spürbar schlechter, also wirklich verdammt gut mit Plattform (CTD). In der flacheren Einstellung gehts ein bisschen besser bergab aber immer noch super bergauf. Das Remedy hat auch eine sehr tiefe Front (kurzes Steuerrohr), deshalb braucht man wirklich keine absenkbare Gabel auch nicht bei >20% Steigung. Die Geo der neuen Remedys ist meiner Meinung nach sehr ausgewogen mit leichtem Fokus auf uphill.


----------



## Nechei (26. Januar 2013)

@ Sunfighter: Du glaubst also auch das ein  Remedy mehr "bergauf" Rad ist als zum Beispiel das Jekyll oder?? Mir geht es schon hauptsächlich ums bergauf fahren, möchte aber auch Spaß beim runterfahren haben....
Der Preis ist mit 3700 ok oder? Das Bike wurde halt einmal 20 km auf der Strasse Gefahren.....

MfG Christian


----------



## Sunfighter (26. Januar 2013)

ich bin noch kein jekyll gefahren also kann ich nicht sagen wie das geht, aber ich fahr mit meinem remedy auch sehr viel cc-sachen und touren mit kumpels die alle cc-bikes fahren und hab keine probleme. das remedy geht wirklich bergauf fast so gut wie mein top fuel damals nur ist es etwas schwerer und macht bergab um einiges mehr spaß. das fahrwerk ist klasse und der dämpfer lässt sich wirklich durch die 3 einstellmöglichkeiten (CTD) sehr gut an das gelände anpassen. wenn man mit 20-25% sag fährt dann fährt es sich auch sehr straff und effizient. wenn man mehr sag fährt kann man berab nochmal was rausholen. es ist einfach ein sehr flexibles bike das man ziemlich gut an das anpassen kann was man machen will. musst mal hier kucken, hier gibts remedys als tourenbikes und auch als enduros, je nach ausstattung. die serienausstattung ist meiner meinung nach perfekt für ein langhubiges tourenbike mit dem mans aber auch bergab ordentlich krachen lassen kann. der preis klingt für ein 2013er finde ich schon sehr gut, aber da gibts sicher wieder leute die sagen dass es auch noch billiger geht ... ka wo die immer nachschaun^^


----------



## bikela (26. Januar 2013)

zervus alle zusammen  ....

und zwar würde ich gerne mein 8er remedy 2011 etwas mehr endurolastiger gestalten und nun stellt sich die frage ob ich eine 160 oder gleich eine 170 gabel verbaue .....

nachdem ich erst seit knapp einem jahr aktiv fahre hab ich noch nicht so sonderlich viel plan von somit hoffe ich auf nen paar gute ratschläge


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (26. Januar 2013)

Es reicht auch eine 160mm Gabel. Am besten die Lyrik RC2DH Air oder Coil. Wo bei ich bei mir die 2011 RC2DH U-Turn Coil verbauen werde da anscheinend 2012/13 keine Coil mit U-Turn auffindbar ist mit der DH Kartusche.
Oder du nimmst gebrauch eine R-U-Turn und lÃ¤sst dir die DH Kartusche einsetzen. So wurde es auf Bestellung bei Cheetah Bikes ab MS Enduro gemacht. War gegen 205â¬ mÃ¶glich. Es gibt bestimmt paar im umlauf als gebraucht.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Januar 2013)

bikela schrieb:


> zervus alle zusammen  ....
> 
> und zwar würde ich gerne mein 8er remedy 2011 etwas mehr endurolastiger gestalten und nun stellt sich die frage ob ich eine 160 oder gleich eine 170 gabel verbaue .....
> 
> nachdem ich erst seit knapp einem jahr aktiv fahre hab ich noch nicht so sonderlich viel plan von somit hoffe ich auf nen paar gute ratschläge




Ich würde nicht mehr als 160mm rein machen, ich fahre derzeit auch 160mm an der front. Bei mehr würde es mir im uphill zu schnell die front anheben.


----------



## speedos (27. Januar 2013)

Moin,

ich hatte am Anfang die Lyrik Coil mit 160 mm im Remedy. Diese dann auf 170 mm getravelt. Dank U-Turn konnte ich da schön mit der höhe beim Uphill rumexperimentieren. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich da aber kaum einen Unterschied gespürt. Das Vorderrad klebt eh förmlich am Boden beim Uphill. Das einzige was ich gemerkt habe, ist der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel. Fährt sich halt etwas träger bergauf, aber das stört nie. 
Jetzt fahr ich schon zwei Jahre mit der Solo Air mit 170 mm. Werde vielleicht die Gabel beim nächsten Service mal auf 160 runtertraveln. Aber nur, um das Tretlager etwas tiefer zu bekommen. Aber das wird wahrscheinlich eh vernachlässigbar sein. Wenn dem so ist, wird wieder auf 170 mm umgebaut 

An deiner Stelle würde ich das nehmen, wo der Preis stimmt, unabhängig vom Federweg. Umbauen kannst du eh in beide Richtungen bei der Lyrik.


----------



## Guinness (27. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild meines Remedy 7 beim Schnee Slalom :




Wieviel Luft verliert ihr eigentlich beim hinteren Dämpfer?


----------



## RaceKing (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich will mir ein neues Bike zulegen und da habe ich auch das Remedy ins Auge gefasst. Ich habe es gerne wenn das Fahrwerk Rückmeldung vom Untergrund gibt, also nicht wegsackt bei härterer Fahrweise bzw. nicht alles sänftenartig wegbügelt. Wie siehts da aus bei den 2013er Remedys? Neigen die durch das DRCV-System eher zum wegsacken/durch den Federweg rauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (27. Januar 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die jenigen, die schon mal die Lager selbst gewechselt haben. Habe heute mal den Hinterbau demontiert und die Lager überprüft.
Ein Lager in der Umlenkwippe und das Hauptlager am der Antriebsseite laufen etwas rauer als der Rest. Soll ich die Lager austauschen oder kann ich damit noch eine Saison fahren?

Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich bereits alle Lager komplett getauscht, da waren aber alle Lager merklich rauer im Lauf, bzw. die Hauptlager hakten richtig in einer Position.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (27. Januar 2013)

speedos schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die jenigen, die schon mal die Lager selbst gewechselt haben. Habe heute mal den Hinterbau demontiert und die Lager überprüft.
> Ein Lager in der Umlenkwippe und das Hauptlager am der Antriebsseite laufen etwas rauer als der Rest. Soll ich die Lager austauschen oder kann ich damit noch eine Saison fahren?
> 
> Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich bereits alle Lager komplett getauscht, da waren aber alle Lager merklich rauer im Lauf, bzw. die Hauptlager hakten richtig in einer Position.



Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Lager an der Wippe nicht so hart beansprucht, sprich bei mir lief letztes Jahr im Winter als ich die Lager gewechselt hab auch eines etwas rau und das tat es auch diesen Winter noch. 
Bei den Hauptlagern sind meine Erfahrungen allerdings andere. Selbst nach einem Jahr fahren war bei mir ein neues Lager schon wieder komplett gealtert und einfach komplett fest. Dies merkt man allerdings wirklich nur, wenn man den Hinterbau zerlegt und direkt versucht das lager zu drehen. Nur der Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer hat sich bei mir immer butterweich angefühlt. (Grund hierfür ist, dass sich bei einem festen lager dann einfach der Lagerinnenring auf der Alu Achse dreht, was aber nicht ganz gesund ist). Also rein von meinen Erfahrungen her würde ich an Deiner Stelle das rau laufende Lager in der Wippe ruhig erst mal lassen und das Hauptlager tauschen oder aber dieses nochmal ein wenig fahren, aber damit auf jeden Fall nicht bis zum nächsten Winter warten. Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tim777 (28. Januar 2013)

remedy 2012: Sattelstütze nicht voll versenkbar.

Habe mir heute ein 2012er Remedy angesehen. Dabei fiel mir leider auf, dass die Sattelstütze nicht voll versenkbar ist. Wie soll man so bergab richtig Gas geben. Wie macht Ihr das?

Danke für Antworten. Hätte mir nämlich gerne eines gekauft.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Januar 2013)

Tim777 schrieb:


> remedy 2012: Sattelstütze nicht voll versenkbar.
> 
> Habe mir heute ein 2012er Remedy angesehen. Dabei fiel mir leider auf, dass die Sattelstütze nicht voll versenkbar ist. Wie soll man so bergab richtig Gas geben. Wie macht Ihr das?
> 
> Danke für Antworten. Hätte mir nämlich gerne eines gekauft.



Reverb einbauen, ist noch nicht einmal die schlechteste lösung


----------



## Elemental (28. Januar 2013)

Jo, das is ********. Hab meine Sattelstütze erst abgesägt, aber voll versenkbar war sie trotzdem nicht.
Zu Weihnachten gabs dann eine Reverb Stealth -> Problem gelöst


----------



## derlu (29. Januar 2013)

Reduzierhülse und 27,2 mm Stütze. Funktioniert bei meinem 09'er prima. Bei der orginalen fehlten auch ein paar cm.


----------



## nesertema (29. Januar 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Hallo, ich will mir ein neues Bike zulegen und da habe ich auch das Remedy ins Auge gefasst. Ich habe es gerne wenn das Fahrwerk Rückmeldung vom Untergrund gibt, also nicht wegsackt bei härterer Fahrweise bzw. nicht alles sänftenartig wegbügelt. Wie siehts da aus bei den 2013er Remedys? Neigen die durch das DRCV-System eher zum wegsacken/durch den Federweg rauschen?



Hi, ich hatte den 2009er Remedy mit X-Volume Kammer und seit 2011 einen  2011er mit DRCV. Beide Bikes sind/waren eher für bergab getrimmt.

Mit dem RP X-Volume war das so ein Ding - ich fahre mit relativ viel Sag (35%) und dem RP Dämpfer fehlte es einfach an Progression. Ich mußte dann mit Spacern in der Kammer rumspielen, bis ich die gewünschte Progression erreicht habe. 

Nach dem Umstieg auf DRCV spürt man den Unterschied auf Anhieb. Der Dämpfer, bzw. der Hinterbau ist noch ein Stück lebendiger, reagiert besser auf kleinere Unebenheiten, es läßt sich besser in die Luft abdrücken. Jedoch auch hier bei ca. 35% Sag gelingt es mir immer wieder ihn durchzuschlagen. Allerdings nicht so oft wie bei dem klassischen RP ohne Modifikation. Ich probiere gerade bei meinem DRCV die zweite Kammer zu modden...

Was hast Du mit dem Remedy vor?


----------



## RaceKing (29. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre am meisten Touren, bergauf/bergauf 50/50, keine gebauten Trails. Es soll kein Hindernis bergauf sein, aber bergab Reserven haben. Hier gibt es kein ultraschweres Gelände, aber ich fahre gerne schnell und das Bike soll sich spielerisch fahren lassen, den ein oder anderen Sprung oder Drop problemlos mitnehmen können.Ich stehe nicht so auf sehr softe Fahrwerke, bin meins bis jetzt sehr straff gefahren, aber da war der Hauptgrund das sonst der Federweg oft nicht ausgereicht hätte


----------



## fred777 (29. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jungs, wie viel schwerer ist der 2012 Rahmen im Gegensatz zum 2013 Modell? Ist beim 2013er Modell die 12mm Steckachse schon Serie oder muss man die auch nachrüsten?


----------



## wallacexiv (29. Januar 2013)

doppelpost


----------



## Tim777 (29. Januar 2013)

@ derlu


derlu schrieb:


> Reduzierhülse und 27,2 mm Stütze. Funktioniert bei meinem 09'er prima. Bei der orginalen fehlten auch ein paar cm.



Danke für den Tipp. Hast Du vllt. einen Link zu so einer Reduzierhülse? Habe bislang sowas nicht gebraucht.


----------



## biker123456 (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jmd. sagen wo ich vom 2011er Remedy die untere Daempferschraube herbekomme und wieviel die kostet?? (meine ist verbogen)


----------



## Sunfighter (29. Januar 2013)

ich dachte immer 2012 und 2013 remedys wären die gleichen bikes nur mit ner anderen lackierung und leicht abgeänderter ausstattung. rahmen sollten also gleich schwer sein^^

die 12er steckachse war auch beim remedy 9 2012 schon serienmäßig an board, liegt nicht am jahrgang sondern an der ausführung, die modelle 9+ haben sie auf jedenfall.


----------



## mw01 (29. Januar 2013)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jmd. sagen wo ich vom 2011er Remedy die untere Daempferschraube herbekomme und wieviel die kostet?? (meine ist verbogen)


 

Beim nächsten Trek Vertragshändler deines Vertrauens! 
Der sagt dir was die kostet und wann du sie bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (29. Januar 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> ich dachte immer 2012 und 2013 remedys wären die gleichen bikes nur mit ner anderen lackierung und leicht abgeänderter ausstattung. rahmen sollten also gleich schwer sein^^
> 
> die 12er steckachse war auch beim remedy 9 2012 schon serienmäßig an board, liegt nicht am jahrgang sondern an der ausführung, die modelle 9+ haben sie auf jedenfall.



Die Rohre sehen irgendwie nicht mehr so kantig aus, oder verwechsle ich das gerade mit dem 2011er Modell? Seit wann haben die Remedys den aktuellen Rahmen? Was wiegt der "alte" und der "neue"?


----------



## Sunfighter (29. Januar 2013)

seit 2012 haben sie diesen rahmen, davor sah er etwas anders aus und war auch ein bisschen schwerer, aber nicht viel so weit ich weiß. federweg war auch 2010 und 2011 schon 150mm.
die genauen gewichte weiß ich nicht.



wallacexiv schrieb:


> Die Rohre sehen irgendwie nicht mehr so kantig aus, oder verwechsle ich das gerade mit dem 2011er Modell? Seit wann haben die Remedys den aktuellen Rahmen? Was wiegt der "alte" und der "neue"?


----------



## wallacexiv (29. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke Sunfighter.


----------



## tozzi (29. Januar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Die Rohre sehen irgendwie nicht mehr so kantig aus, oder verwechsle ich das gerade mit dem 2011er Modell? Seit wann haben die Remedys den aktuellen Rahmen? Was wiegt der "alte" und der "neue"?



Hallo,

meiner Erinnerung nach wurde mit dem neuen Rahmendesign ab 2012 ca 120 Gramm eingespart.
Dafür wirkt der neue Rahmen mit seinen runderen und im Querschnitt kleineren Rohre nicht mehr so "fett" und "bullig" wie sein Vorgänger.
Sieht eher einem Fuel Ex zum Verwechseln ähnlich ...

Grüße


----------



## wallacexiv (29. Januar 2013)

finde das filigranere Design auf jeden Fall besser


----------



## nesertema (30. Januar 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Ich fahre am meisten Touren, bergauf/bergauf 50/50, keine gebauten Trails. Es soll kein Hindernis bergauf sein, aber bergab Reserven haben. Hier gibt es kein ultraschweres Gelände, aber ich fahre gerne schnell und das Bike soll sich spielerisch fahren lassen, den ein oder anderen Sprung oder Drop problemlos mitnehmen können.Ich stehe nicht so auf sehr softe Fahrwerke, bin meins bis jetzt sehr straff gefahren, aber da war der Hauptgrund das sonst der Federweg oft nicht ausgereicht hätte



über´s Forum schwer zu empfehlen. meine Remedys waren mit einer Lyrik und nun mit einer Fox 36er bestückt. damit kann man auch Bikepark verkraften, obwohl das Bike dann definitiv leidet. für Touren trotzdem fein ohne wirliche Kompromisse beim Uphill.

Beim Einsatzzweck "bergauf/bergab 50/50" solltest Du aber noch das Fuel EX in Erwägung ziehen. am besten bei einem freundlichen Händler beide Bikes probefahren und selber feststellen. Das Fuel EX mit ein paar Modifikationen (kürzerer Vorbau, breiterer Lenker...) ist sicherlich auch bergab sehr potent, zugleich aber straffer und "marathontauglicher" als das Remedy.


----------



## byronic (30. Januar 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> über´s Forum schwer zu empfehlen. meine Remedys waren mit einer Lyrik und nun mit einer Fox 36er bestückt. damit kann man auch Bikepark verkraften, obwohl das Bike dann definitiv leidet. für Touren trotzdem fein ohne wirliche Kompromisse beim Uphill.
> 
> Beim Einsatzzweck "bergauf/bergab 50/50" solltest Du aber noch das Fuel EX in Erwägung ziehen. am besten bei einem freundlichen Händler beide Bikes probefahren und selber feststellen. Das Fuel EX mit ein paar Modifikationen (kürzerer Vorbau, breiterer Lenker...) ist sicherlich auch bergab sehr potent, zugleich aber straffer und "marathontauglicher" als das Remedy.



Würd dir aber trotzdem das Remedy empfehlen! Kommste auch locker jeden Berg mit hoch und hast zudem die Eierlegendewollmilchsau. Außerdem kannste es dann Bergab so richtig krachen lassen ohne dass du dir ein Bike dafür Leihen musst etc. Hab meins auch mit ner 160er Lyrik und nem kürzeren Vorbau bestückt.


----------



## paul.lahner (30. Januar 2013)

moin remedy gemeinde!!

gestern von teneriffa wiedergekommen und das remy hat sich wirklich super geschlagen!
der limitierende faktor war mal wieder der fahrer und nicht das bike.


----------



## Brixton (30. Januar 2013)

Du hast auch noch gutes 08/09er Remedy ;-)


----------



## paul.lahner (30. Januar 2013)

speedos schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die jenigen, die schon mal die Lager selbst gewechselt haben. Habe heute mal den Hinterbau demontiert und die Lager überprüft.
> Ein Lager in der Umlenkwippe und das Hauptlager am der Antriebsseite laufen etwas rauer als der Rest. Soll ich die Lager austauschen oder kann ich damit noch eine Saison fahren?
> 
> Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich bereits alle Lager komplett getauscht, da waren aber alle Lager merklich rauer im Lauf, bzw. die Hauptlager hakten richtig in einer Position.





versuche doch erstmal vorsichtig die staubkappe der lager abzufummeln und dann mit wd40 sauber machen mit anschließender  fettpackung.
wenn das nix bringt,neue lager...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (30. Januar 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Du hast auch noch gutes 08/09er Remedy ;-)



ja genau!!!!!!!!

sach ma, deine fotos von 2011,sind die aus finale ligure?
wollte da im märz mit dem remy hin....


----------



## Bonsai6219 (31. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen, ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von diesen Lenker haltet bzw. ob ihn jemand an seinem Remedy hat?? Breite und Gewicht gefällt mir gut. Er ist halt sehr flach. http://www.bike24.de/p143766.html


----------



## Darius (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,
hat hier jemand schon einen Remedy Carbon auf 160mm vorne umgebaut?
Falls ja, würde ich mich über berichte in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit der Rahmen freuen.
Möchte meinen 9.7 aus 2011 umbauen und bin mir etwas unsicher.
Danke


----------



## nesertema (31. Januar 2013)

Ross Schnell, ist aber hier wahrscheinlich kein Gemeindemitglied :
http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/member/What-are-the-riding-Specialized-Enduro-at-CFF,4064/Ross-Schnell-Trek-Remedy,39674/NoahColorado,128

ich fahre eine Fox 36 160mm Gabel am 2011er, Alu. Auf die Fahreigenschaften wirkt es sich positiv aus. Ich denke nicht, daß es ein Problem darstellt für den Rahmen, egal ob Alu oder Karbon...


----------



## greg12 (31. Januar 2013)

denke nicht das da ein unterschied zwischen alu und carbon besteht. bei meinem 2011er alu funktionieren die 160mm einwandrei. einziger kleiner nachteil ist das höhere gewicht der gabel, der aber durch die höhere steifigkeit und bessere funktion mehr als ausgeglichen wird.


----------



## bansaiman (31. Januar 2013)

hey Leute,

zeigt hier doch mal ein paar Fotos,was mit dem remedy so möglich ist 
eure schönsten Sprünge auf tour und aus bikepark besuchen.wäre mal was feines ;-)


----------



## noBrain-noPain (31. Januar 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> 
> zeigt hier doch mal ein paar Fotos,was mit dem remedy so möglich ist
> eure schönsten Sprünge auf tour und aus bikepark besuchen.wäre mal was feines ;-)









von dem Drop daneben (Falls den jemand kennt) hab ich leider kein Bild vom Sprung, hat das kleine Remedy aber auch überlebt , wenn auch mit 2 Platten, weil ich statt in der Landung im Flat gelandet bin und irgendwann der Federweg zu Ende war.


----------



## rider1970 (31. Januar 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> Hi, ich hatte den 2009er Remedy mit X-Volume Kammer und seit 2011 einen  2011er mit DRCV. Beide Bikes sind/waren eher für bergab getrimmt.
> 
> Mit dem RP X-Volume war das so ein Ding - ich fahre mit relativ viel Sag (35%) und dem RP Dämpfer fehlte es einfach an Progression. Ich mußte dann mit Spacern in der Kammer rumspielen, bis ich die gewünschte Progression erreicht habe.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Umbau des Drcv-dämpfers würde mich auch interessieren,da er mir ebenfalls etwas zu wenig Endprogresion hat.
Hast du da irgenwo ne Anleitung her


----------



## bansaiman (1. Februar 2013)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> von dem Drop daneben (Falls den jemand kennt) hab ich leider kein Bild vom Sprung, hat das kleine Remedy aber auch überlebt , wenn auch mit 2 Platten, weil ich statt in der Landung im Flat gelandet bin und irgendwann der Federweg zu Ende war.




ach entweder waren die reifen nicht voll genug oder du musst abnehmen 
aber ja,solangs nur die Schläuche waren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darius (1. Februar 2013)

Darius schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> hat hier jemand schon einen Remedy Carbon auf 160mm vorne umgebaut?
> Falls ja, würde ich mich über berichte in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit der Rahmen freuen.
> Möchte meinen 9.7 aus 2011 umbauen und bin mir etwas unsicher.
> Danke



Danke für die Antworten werde jetzt meinem 9.7 eine Lyrik 160/130 einbauen Poste ein Foto wenns fertig ist.
Danke euch und viel Spaß mit den besten Bikes


----------



## derlu (1. Februar 2013)

Tim777 schrieb:


> @ derlu
> 
> 
> Danke für den Tipp. Hast Du vllt. einen Link zu so einer Reduzierhülse? Habe bislang sowas nicht gebraucht.


. Sorry für die späte Antwort 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13217_Sattelstuetzen-Reduzierhuelse-von-27-2mm-.html


----------



## Bonsai6219 (1. Februar 2013)

Bonsai6219 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von diesen Lenker haltet bzw. ob ihn jemand an seinem Remedy hat?? Breite und Gewicht gefällt mir gut. Er ist halt sehr flach. http://www.bike24.de/p143766.html



Keiner??????


----------



## Asko (1. Februar 2013)

Nur weil ihn jemand anderes an seinen Remedy hat muss es ja nicht bedeuten das er dir auch taugt. 
Das ist genauso Geschmackssache wie Sattel, Lenkergriffe, Reifen, Frauen usw. 

Ich fahre nen Lenker mit noch etwas weniger Rise (1/2 Zoll) und auf 760mm gekürzt, 780mm war mir n Ticken zu breit.
Muss man einfach ausprobieren, bei nen Lenker in der Preisklasse ist das natürlich etwas riskant


----------



## clemson (1. Februar 2013)

Darius schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> hat hier jemand schon einen Remedy Carbon auf 160mm vorne umgebaut?
> Falls ja, würde ich mich über berichte in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit der Rahmen freuen.
> Möchte meinen 9.7 aus 2011 umbauen und bin mir etwas unsicher.
> Danke



Geht nur die Garantie flöten mehr nicht


----------



## nesertema (2. Februar 2013)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Umbau des Drcv-dämpfers würde mich auch interessieren,da er mir ebenfalls etwas zu wenig Endprogresion hat.
> Hast du da irgenwo ne Anleitung her



Zur Inspiration habe ich ein paar Fotos gemacht. Die Idee es aus Plastik zu machen kommt von einem Kumpel, der das Ding auch gedreht hat. Könnte man auch aus härterem Gummi machen, oder Heißkleber...Habe nur eine Ausfahrt bis jetzt gemacht, scheint sich positiv auf die Endprogression ausgewirkt haben. 

Kappe runter:





hier kann man rechts unten das Ventil in der zweiten Kammer erkennen:





das "Ding" , man sieht die Aussparung für das DRCV Ventil, die kleine Inbusschraube verhindert eine Verdrehung und eine Beschädigung vom Ventil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckumer (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe gerade einen riesen großen Fehler gemacht .

Und zwar habe ich aus meinem EVO-Link vom Remedy 2009 ein Lager herausgezogen, das defekt war. 
Jetzt habe ich nicht bedacht, dass hier so ein komisches Lager hereinkommt, bei dem der Außenring nochmal einen Absatz hat. Ich habe so etwas noch nie gesehen vorher, und ich habe echt schon viele Lager am Fahrrad gewechselt. Jedenfalls habe ich gedacht, dass der Außenring vom Lager noch im EVO-Link sitzt und habe fröhlich zum Drehmel gegriffen.
Nun ist der Link hin und die Wippe für die Tonne.

*Darum frage an EUCH:  Woher bekomme ich einen neuen EVO-LINK?
*

Hat oder kennt jemand von Euch jemand anderen, der vlt. ein altes Remedy mit Rahmenbruch besitzt und einen LINK zu verkaufen hat? Oder kann man eine solche Wippe als Ersatzteil beziehen? In der Ersatzteilliste von Trek ist diese Bauteil nämlich leider nicht vorgesehen!


----------



## SimonTrek (2. Februar 2013)

Nicht schön !!
Schau mal öfters bei ebay.com rein, sind öffters schon welche drin gewesen


----------



## Beckumer (2. Februar 2013)

Gebrauchte Rahmen oder einzelne EVO-Links!


----------



## bansaiman (3. Februar 2013)

da trek ja gut in Garantiefällen ist,frag doch mal einfach da nach ;-)
sag.nix vom Dremel,sondern dass er beim entfernen der Lager beschädigt wurde.vllt sind sie dann was kulant.


----------



## 26TriXXer (3. Februar 2013)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade einen riesen großen Fehler gemacht .
> 
> ...


Ab zum nächsten Trek Händler - der soll zum Hörer greifen. Bestellen sollte der alles können - nur nicht alles hat auch eine Bestellnummer  Wenn du keinen Händler in der nähe hast würde ich mal bei Jehle-Bikes anklingeln.


----------



## Igetyou (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo Remedy Fanboyz

Ich will mein 2011 er Remedy 9.8 ein Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 200x57 verpassen
Dazu habe ich zwei fragen:
1. Welchen  tune brauche ich?
2. wo bekomme ich die Dämpferhardware (Buchsen, Befestigungsmaterial etc.) her?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Gruß


----------



## SimonTrek (3. Februar 2013)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade einen riesen großen Fehler gemacht .
> 
> ...




Würde diese Wippe nicht passen : http://www.ebay.de/itm/TREK-FUEL-EX...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27cf614cd5


----------



## R2-D2 (3. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich habe damals noch eines der letzten R8 aus 2009 bekommen und was soll ich sagen, es ist mein 
Es hat mich schon an viele Spots begleitet und immer brav mitgespielt. 






































achhh, schön war's.

Aber jetzt hatte ich Probleme mit dem Steuersatz und den mal zerlegt. Oben sah es noch ganz ok aus, aber der untere bestand nur aus Lager, kugeln und Rostwasser:




Konnte zwar alles reinigen und einfetten und wieder verbauen, möchte aber doch bald ein frisches einbauen. Frage also, wer hat eine gute Alternative für den unteren Teil des 
"Cane Creek Frustum SE Light Edition" 1,5"

Hier kamen ja immer mal ein paar Vorschläge, z.B. der hier:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=424
oder der 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...pagner-ZS44-28-6|ZS56-40-BULK-Verpackung.html

Kann einer von denen, die schon vor einiger Zeit das Lager wechseln mussten, ein Feedback über die Erfahrungen der Alternativen geben?


----------



## Brixton (3. Februar 2013)

Schönes Bike und sehr schöne Bilder.
Funktioniert die 2step Einheit noch?


----------



## R2-D2 (3. Februar 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Schönes Bike und sehr schöne Bilder.
> Funktioniert die 2step Einheit noch?



Ja, war aber auch 1x eingeschickt worden, nach dem sie sich nach und nach nicht mehr traveln ließ, seit dem aber keine Macken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (3. Februar 2013)

SimonTrek schrieb:


> Würde diese Wippe nicht passen : http://www.ebay.de/itm/TREK-FUEL-EX...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27cf614cd5



Nein, passt nicht, ist die Wippe eines Fuel Ex 2009. 

Gruß projekt


----------



## EL_BOB (4. Februar 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Kann einer von denen, die schon vor einiger Zeit das Lager wechseln mussten, ein Feedback über die Erfahrungen der Alternativen geben?



Morgen,

ich habe mir damals direkt den Chriss King InSet2 rein gebaut. Der ist zwar teuer, aber man hat für immer Ruhe. Fahr jetzt 2 Jahre damit und im neuen Rahmen ist er jetzt auch drin. Bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## clemson (4. Februar 2013)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade einen riesen großen Fehler gemacht .
> 
> ...




Artikelnummer 294414A ......SUS TRK REM 09 LNK BK/WT/GD


----------



## Billybob (4. Februar 2013)

@Beckumer
Wenn du das Teil hast, kannste ja mal den Preis posten... nur interessehalber.


----------



## projekt (4. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy Fanboyz
> 
> Ich will mein 2011 er Remedy 9.8 ein Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 200x57 verpassen
> Dazu habe ich zwei fragen:
> ...



zu 1 : bei 85 kg fahre ich hv Luftkammer und M / M, bzw. was hier bei rauskommt






zu 2 : selber machen, oder ganz lieb Stephan Huber bitten. 






Aber immer bedenken das der original Dämpfer 197 mm Einbaulänge hat -> exzentrische Buchsen sind Pflicht , sonst gibt es noch mehr ungenutzten Platz zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr :







Gruß projekt


----------



## Igetyou (4. Februar 2013)

projekt schrieb:


> zu 1 : bei 85 kg fahre ich M / M
> 
> zu 2 : selber machen, oder ganz lieb Stephan Huber bitten. Aber immer bedenken das der original Dämpfer 197 mm Einbaulänge hat -> exzentrische Buchsen sind Pflicht
> 
> ...


 
Wow Danke für die Info.
Hast du dir selber welche gedreht. Habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit dazu.
Oder bist du mit der Zeichnung gleich zu Huber Bushing gegangen. dann würde ich das gleiche tun.

Gruß


----------



## projekt (4. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wow Danke für die Info.
> Hast du dir selber welche gedreht. Habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit dazu.
> Oder bist du mit der Zeichnung gleich zu Huber Bushing gegangen. dann würde ich das gleiche tun.
> 
> Gruß



Yep, Eigenbau. Mit *der* Skizze hätte ich mich nicht zu Stephan Huber getraut. 
















Stephan Huber hat mir später die Aluteile mattschwarz eloxiert.

Gruß projekt


----------



## projekt (4. Februar 2013)

... momentan basteln wir eine Aufname in dieser Machart :






Gruß projekt


----------



## bansaiman (4. Februar 2013)

? Du meinst also, Ihr fertigt praktisch eine passende Wippe an, so dass ein 200*57mm Dämpfer ohne offset Buchsen und ohne phne Veränderung der Tretlagerhöher reinpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (4. Februar 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Du meinst also, Ihr fertigt praktisch eine passende Wippe an, so dass ein 200*57mm Dämpfer ohne offset Buchsen und ohne Veränderung der Tretlagerhöhe reinpasst?



Hallo Bansaiman,

nein, die Remedy Wippe bleibt. 

Beim Slash von Ross Schnell ist ja die normale Wippe verbaut. Ross Schnell hat aber einen speziellen Monarch plus mit Aufnamen für die originalen M10x1 Schrauben. Ob RS oder Trek die Dämpfer Einbaulänge angepasst haben weiss ich nicht.

Da wir leider auch kein neues Oberteil für den Monarch plus fertigen können wird es mal wieder eine Adapterlösung.

Um die originalen M10x1 Schrauben verwenden zu können müsste man die obere Gleitbuchse auspressen und eine V2A Einbaubuchse 18,5 x 40 mm herstellen. Nach 13,5 mm springt der AD auf 15,1 mm (Innenmaß des Dämpferauges). Die Einbaubuchse müsste in das Dämpferauge eingeschrumpft werden. Dann eine Dämpferzentrierhülse 15,15x18,5x13,5 mm. Die Einbaubuchse bekommt an jedem Ende 1,5 mm exzentrisch ein Innengewinde M10x1x13,5 mm.

VA ist aber doch recht schwer, also doch wieder eine exzentrische Alu Einbaubuchse, diesmal "einteilig" 18,5 x 40 mm mit durchgehender 8 mm Bohrung und Dämpferzentrierhülse. Nach 13,5 mm springt der AD auf 12,75 mm (Innenmaß für Huber/Igus Gleitlager). Auf die Einbaubuchse wird erst der Dämpfer und dann die Dämpferzentrierhülse 12,8x18,5x13,5 mm geschoben. Die Dämpferzentrierhülse kann auch aus POM sein, sie nimmt ja keine Last auf und soll nur den Dämpfer mittig auf der Einbaubuchse halten.











Unten an der Schwinge die selbe einteilige Einbaubuchse wie oben.

Gruß projekt


----------



## projekt (4. Februar 2013)

... beim 2009er Remedy ist das nätürlich alles viel einfacher :






Der 200er Monarch plus senkt im Vergleich zum 203er Originaldämpfer das Heck ca. 8 mm ab, es bleibt noch ausreichend Reifenfreiheit :






Gepaart mit einer 150er Revelation hat man dann 67,3° Lenkwinkel 



Gruß projekt


----------



## Beckumer (4. Februar 2013)

> Zitat von Beckumer Beitrag anzeigen
> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade einen riesen großen Fehler gemacht .
> ...



Danke!  Bin gerade noch auf Dienstreise. Wenn ich Mittwoch wieder da bin, werde ich sofort einen Trek-Händler anrufen.

Und danke für den Ebay-Link. Die Wippe sieht bei der Dämpferaufnahme anders aus, aber ich habe den Verkäufer trotzdem einmal kontaktiert damit er mir die Maße durch gibt. 

Bis hierhin schon einmal vielen Danke. Melde mich wenn es etwas neues gibt.

Gruß


----------



## Brixton (4. Februar 2013)

projekt schrieb:


> ... beim 2009er Remedy ist das nätürlich alles viel einfacher :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Braucht man beim 08, 09er Remedy andere Buchsen als die von der Skizze? Also nicht konzentrisch?


----------



## projekt (4. Februar 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Braucht man beim 08, 09er Remedy andere Buchsen als die von der Skizze? Also nicht konzentrisch?



Hi,

mein R7 von 2009 hat oben 22x8 mm und unten 36x8 mm Einbaubuchsen.

Wenn Du einen 200er Dämpfer mit 200 mm Einbaumaß fahren willst, dann zentrisch gebohrte Einbaubuchsen.

Wenn Du einen 200er Dämpfer mit der original Länge (203 mm) fahren willst dann halt 1,5 mm exzentrisch gebohrte Einbaubuchsen mit den og. Maßen. 

Gruß projekt


----------



## Igetyou (4. Februar 2013)

Das Remedy ab 2011 hat ja ein 197mmx57mm Dämpfer.
Das heißt oben normale Buchsen und unten exzentrisch (1,5mm)
Die Skizze die du gepostet hast bezieht sich auf das aktuelle Remedy (ab 2011) oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (4. Februar 2013)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ich habe mir damals direkt den Chriss King InSet2 rein gebaut. Der ist zwar teuer, aber man hat für immer Ruhe. Fahr jetzt 2 Jahre damit und im neuen Rahmen ist er jetzt auch drin. Bin sehr zufrieden damit!



hi,
konntest Du nur das Lager wechseln und die Lagerschale behalten oder musstest Du auch die Lagerschale tauschen?


----------



## projekt (4. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Das Remedy ab 2011 hat ja ein 197mmx57mm Dämpfer.
> Das heißt oben normale Buchsen und unten exzentrisch (1,5mm)
> Die Skizze die du gepostet hast bezieht sich auf das aktuelle Remedy (ab 2011) oder?



Hallo,

ja, die Skizze bezieht sich auf das DRCV Remedy ab 2010.

Nein, um von 200 mm auf 197 mm zu kommen braucht man oben und unten jeweils 1,5 mm exzentrische Buchsen. Die beiden zentrischen Reduzierungshülsen stecken in den Kugellagern der Wippe um eine M8x72 Schraube montieren zu können.

Beim neuen Projekt wird aber alles besser ... wenns hält 

Gruß projekt


----------



## Igetyou (4. Februar 2013)

Bin gespannt!!
Halt uns auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden.

Stimmt oben und unten jeweils 1,5mm um die 3mm auszugleichen.


----------



## bansaiman (4. Februar 2013)

Hahaaaa!

Mein Dämpfer war beim Umbau/Tuning, da er eine zu kleine Luftkammer und daher zu viel Endprogression für den Remedy Hinterbau hatte, und entweder ist es Zufall oder der Tuner hat es bedacht . . . jedenfalls habe ich gerade ausgemessen, dass der Dämpfer jetzt eine Eye to eye length von 197mm 
Mann wie klasse


----------



## Igetyou (4. Februar 2013)

Hehe cool.
Kannst du hier auch nochmal Fotos von deinen Buchsen (Oben/Unten) posten?
Hast du dir deine Buchsen drehen lassen oder auch selfmade?


----------



## bansaiman (4. Februar 2013)

meinst du mich??
habe normal gefertigte buchsen.halt von Huber gedreht ;-)


----------



## wallacexiv (5. Februar 2013)

Welche Rahmengröße sollte man bei 1.83 m nehmen? Ich tendiere zu 19.5" und kurzer Vorbau. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Igetyou (5. Februar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße sollte man bei 1.83 m nehmen? Ich tendiere zu 19.5" und kurzer Vorbau. Was sagt ihr?




Klingt gut!!


----------



## wallacexiv (5. Februar 2013)

Danke ^^


----------



## rider1970 (5. Februar 2013)

@nesertema
Danke für die Inspiration


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (6. Februar 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> hi,
> konntest Du nur das Lager wechseln und die Lagerschale behalten oder musstest Du auch die Lagerschale tauschen?



Komplett gewechselt. Der originale Cane Creek war ja, gelinde gesagt, nicht der Bringer.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. Februar 2013)

Ich finde 18,5 ist eher angebracht.
Ich hab bei 1,78 ein 17,5 genommen und es fühlt sich gut an . Keine Einbußen beim up/downhill.


----------



## wallacexiv (6. Februar 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ich finde 18,5 ist eher angebracht.
> Ich hab bei 1,78 ein 17,5 genommen und es fühlt sich gut an . Keine Einbußen beim up/downhill.



Bei 183cm lieber die 18,5" meinst du?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. Februar 2013)

19,5 fährts du eher mit 1,90m grösse. Bedenke das ding muss auch im downhill gut gehen. Sprich das bike darf sich ned zu lang anfühlen.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## EL_BOB (6. Februar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt den 2013er Rahmen in 19,5 bei 1,83 Körpergröße. Fahre derzeit mit einem 30mm Vorbau und find das Feeling einfach nur sau geil. Uphill geht noch in Ordnung mit der 150mm Gabel und Downhill is bombe. Mit 60mm fährt es sich auch Klasse aber ich mag das direkte Lenkverhalten.


----------



## wallacexiv (6. Februar 2013)

Das war mein Plan, ich mag das direkte Lenkverhalten auch. Ich habe momentan einen 48,5 cm hohen Rahmen (kein Remedy) und einen 90mm Vorbau, bergauf super, bergab nicht so doll.


----------



## R2-D2 (6. Februar 2013)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Komplett gewechselt. Der originale Cane Creek war ja, gelinde gesagt, nicht der Bringer.



ok, die Cane Creek haben bei mir 4 Jahre gehalten . Da war es eher folgendes Rechenbeispiel, weil ich noch die Spezialwerkzeuge kaufen mÃ¼sste:
CrisCross Steuersatz                           = 150,-
Lagersatz AusschlÃ¤ger fÃ¼r 1.5               = 50,-
Lagersatz Presswerkzeug fÃ¼r 1.5       =  200,-
Gesamt                                                400,-

Aktuell ist der CC-Satz fÃ¼r 40,-â¬ zu haben, da kann ich also noch 40 Jahre mit fahren  (ok, dann fehlen mir immernoch die Werkzeuge).


----------



## Elemental (6. Februar 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> 19,5 fährts du eher mit 1,90m grösse. Bedenke das ding muss auch im downhill gut gehen. Sprich das bike darf sich ned zu lang anfühlen.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



Also ich bin auch 1,83 m und fahre ein 19,5 . Rundum zufrieden damit


----------



## wallacexiv (6. Februar 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch 1,83 m und fahre ein 19,5 . Rundum zufrieden damit



Wie lang ist dein Vorbau? (Klingt irgendwie schweinisch. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (6. Februar 2013)

182cm / 19,5" / 70mm vorbau 
Für mich perfekt zum touren.


----------



## rider1970 (6. Februar 2013)

Passende Rh empfindet jeder völlig anders
Habe mich diesmal bewusst für einen etwas grösseren Rahmen entschieden,nachdem das letzte Bike ein S war...
176cm/18,5/Vorbau 45mm-passt mir prima


----------



## EL_BOB (6. Februar 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ok, die Cane Creek haben bei mir 4 Jahre gehalten . Da war es eher folgendes Rechenbeispiel, weil ich noch die Spezialwerkzeuge kaufen müsste:
> CrisCross Steuersatz                           = 150,-
> Lagersatz Ausschläger für 1.5               = 50,-
> Lagersatz Presswerkzeug für 1.5       =  200,-
> ...



Okay ich hab ihn nem Shop einpressen lassen die das passende Werkzeug da hatte. 400 Euro hätte ich wohl auch nicht ausgegeben


----------



## Brixton (7. Februar 2013)

Weis jemand nen Laden welcher den passenden Monarch plus hat?


----------



## projekt (7. Februar 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Weis jemand nen Laden welcher den passenden Monarch plus hat?



http://www.cycle-aix.de/RockShox-Monarch-Plus-RC3-black-High-Volume-200x57-Tune-Mid-Reb-Mid-Comp

Gruß projekt


----------



## R2-D2 (7. Februar 2013)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> ...Frage also, wer hat eine gute Alternative für den unteren Teil des
> "Cane Creek Frustum SE Light Edition" 1,5"
> 
> Hier kamen ja immer mal ein paar Vorschläge, z.B. der hier:
> ...



-Nachtrag-
Habe den oben erwähnten Steuersatz* CaneCreek XX II+S-3 Steuersatz  champagner (ZS44/28,6|ZS56/40)* gekauft (komplett für 40,-). 

Der passt in die Serien-Lagerschalen, man braucht also kein Spezialwerkzeug und nur die Lager tauschen also ca. 15min Arbeit. Ist auch von der Farbe und der Beschriftung her wie der original am R8 von 2009.

Wie oben schon besprochen, ist es vielleicht qualitativ nicht der Knaller, aber eine schnelle und preiswerte Alternative zu einer hochwertigeren Aufrüstung auf CC o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (8. Februar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Wie lang ist dein Vorbau? (Klingt irgendwie schweinisch. )



Keine Ahnung; ist der ab Werk verbaute...


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Februar 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung; ist der ab Werk verbaute...



dann vermutlich 80mm


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Februar 2013)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den 2013er Rahmen in 19,5 bei 1,83 Körpergröße. Fahre derzeit mit einem 30mm Vorbau und find das Feeling einfach nur sau geil. Uphill geht noch in Ordnung mit der 150mm Gabel und Downhill is bombe. Mit 60mm fährt es sich auch Klasse aber ich mag das direkte Lenkverhalten.



word 

Fahre ich bei fast identischer Körperlänge auch. Allerdings 60 mm Vorbaulänge (da passt der Tacho noch druff  )

Welche Lenkerbreite hast Du montiert???

Later


----------



## EL_BOB (8. Februar 2013)

780mm Bontrager Rythm Pro Carbon von 820mm gekürzt


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Februar 2013)

Die Gabel find ich aber ned grad so toll. Zu weich für meine 97kg und taucht mir zu sehr weg.


----------



## Igetyou (8. Februar 2013)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> 780mm Bontrager Rythm Pro Carbon von 820mm gekürzt



820 mm??

Bist du dir sicher?


----------



## EL_BOB (8. Februar 2013)

100% hab ihn ja selber bestellt und abgemessen. Schau mal auf den ihrer Homepage.


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Februar 2013)

780er Lenker mit 30er Vorbau... Da braucht's lange Arme und/oder nen langes Oberrohr... 

Das ist jedenfalls mal ne direkte Lenkung...


----------



## cubanito (10. Februar 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe jetzt seit Dezember das Trek Remedy 9 2013 fährt sich soweit super, nur der Dämpfer hinten finde ich wippt wenn ich ganz normal drauf sitze und ne grade Strecke oder Feldwegweg fahre.....trotz 3 Plattform einstell Möglichkeiten ist das bei den alten Remy´s auch so oder liegt das am Dämpfer?....


----------



## Brixton (10. Februar 2013)

Wie viel sag hast du im stand?
Evtl. zu wenig Druck in der Tonne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winky (10. Februar 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe jetzt seit Dezember das Trek Remedy 9 2013 fährt sich soweit super, nur der Dämpfer hinten finde ich wippt wenn ich ganz normal drauf sitze und ne grade Strecke oder Feldwegweg fahre.....trotz 3 Plattform einstell Möglichkeiten ist das bei den alten Remy´s auch so oder liegt das am Dämpfer?....



Hallo cubinato, das leichte Wippen kann ich bestätigen, (für mich nicht spürbar, nur sichtbar ), aber sobald ich eine Plattform einlege verringert sich das Wippen.


----------



## cubanito (10. Februar 2013)

Also ich war heute nochmal Biken, Plattform Einstellungen Trail und Climb sind verbesserungswürdig...kann ich nix mit anfangen...


----------



## Sunfighter (10. Februar 2013)

wichtig ist ein runder Tritt, bei unrundem Tritt hilft die Platform schon ein bisschen, aber wippen wirds immer und im Wiegetritt hilft nur ein Lockout, keine Plattform.
Der RP3 DRCV spricht sehr fein an, da lässt sich leichtes Wippen bei unrundem Tritt oder wackeliger Position auf dem Sattel nicht wirklich verhindern, das stimmt.
Aber wenn man mit dem Luftdruck etwas experimentiert lässt sich da ein Kompromiss finden zwischen gutem Ansprechen und Wippunterdrückung. 
Auf den meisten Wegen lässt sich auch schwer überprüfen ob das Wippen, das man ja nur sieht, aber nicht spürt (zumidnest bei mir) wirklich vom Tritt kommt oder vielleicht doch vom Weg. 
Es ist halt doch ein Fully mit knapp über 150mm hinten, da muss man leider schon mit ein bisschen Bewegung rechnen, was aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist so gut wie nichts ausmacht. Ich persönlich spüre das Wippen mit Plattform garnicht, ich kann nur wenn ich beim Fahren auf die Wippe schaue ein ganz leichtes Wippen wahrnehmen, mehr nicht. In meinen Augen macht das as Kraut aber nicht Fett, is halt keine Racebike sondern ein AM.
Ein bisschen straffer könnte die Climb Einstellung für mich aber auch sein, da geb ich dir recht, die mittlere Einstellung dagegen finde ich super, bei mir genau richtig auf den meisten Trails ohne große Anstiege oder Downhills.


----------



## cubanito (11. Februar 2013)

Ich werde da mal rumbasteln....oder einfach komplett offen fahren da merke ich es am wenigsten....


----------



## gixxerk2 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe !

Seit 2 Wochen habe ich ein Trek Remedy 9.8 2013. Jetzt habe ich beim basteln eine Macke im Oberrohr festgestellt. Es sind 2 leichte Einkerbungen zu sehen. Sonst ist der Carbon Rahmen einwandfrei. Ich bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert......  Soll ich zum HÃ¤ndler und diesen " Mangel " reklamieren oder bin ich einfach zu empfindlich ? Ich glaube es ist " nur " ein optischer Mangel. Aber fÃ¼r 4699 â¬ ??? Soll man so etwas akzeptieren ?

Bilder habe ich versucht zu machen. Leider kann man es nicht sehen, da es so spiegelt. Versuche mal heute Abend ein gutes Foto zu machen. Danke schon mal fÃ¼r die Antworten !

GruÃ gixxerk2


----------



## Brixton (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn der Händler ums Eck ist hinfahren... Vor allem wenn die Beschädigung nicht durch dich erfolgte.
Oder willst Dich hier auf Aussagen ohne Bild verlassen?


----------



## gixxerk2 (11. Februar 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Wenn der Händler ums Eck ist hinfahren... Vor allem wenn die Beschädigung nicht durch dich erfolgte.
> Oder willst Dich hier auf Aussagen ohne Bild verlassen?




Ich weiß, ohne Bilder ist es sehr schwer eine Aussage zu treffen. Ich versuche so schnell wie möglich ein Bild zu machen und einzustellen.

Danke für die Antwort.

Gruß


----------



## cubanito (11. Februar 2013)

grüss dich...ich würde umgehend den händler informieren....dieser hat die möglichkeit das wiederum bei trek zu reklamieren, die dir entweder eine gutschrift anbieten werden oder sogar je nach schwere der macken einen neuen rahmen anbieten... mach es so schnell wie möglich und lass dich nicht vom händler abwimmeln...

lg cuba

quote=gixxerk2;10307056]Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe !

Seit 2 Wochen habe ich ein Trek Remedy 9.8 2013. Jetzt habe ich beim basteln eine Macke im Oberrohr festgestellt. Es sind 2 leichte Einkerbungen zu sehen. Sonst ist der Carbon Rahmen einwandfrei. Ich bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert......  Soll ich zum Händler und diesen " Mangel " reklamieren oder bin ich einfach zu empfindlich ? Ich glaube es ist " nur " ein optischer Mangel. Aber für 4699  ??? Soll man so etwas akzeptieren ?

Bilder habe ich versucht zu machen. Leider kann man es nicht sehen, da es so spiegelt. Versuche mal heute Abend ein gutes Foto zu machen. Danke schon mal für die Antworten !

Gruß gixxerk2[/quote]


----------



## gixxerk2 (11. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt habe ich mal versucht ein Foto zu machen wo man den Fehler erkennen kann. Leider geht es nicht besser  Es sieht aus wie eine Beule. Fühlt sich auch so an

Ich sehe es als Schönheitsfehler. Jetzt ist die Frage: Muss man so etwas akzeptieren oder nicht ???

Danke.

Gruß gixxerk2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gixxerk2 (11. Februar 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> grüss dich...ich würde umgehend den händler informieren....dieser hat die möglichkeit das wiederum bei trek zu reklamieren, die dir entweder eine gutschrift anbieten werden oder sogar je nach schwere der macken einen neuen rahmen anbieten... mach es so schnell wie möglich und lass dich nicht vom händler abwimmeln...
> 
> lg cuba
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Danke Cuba für die Antwort. Werde ich auch machen. Habe mal ein Bild eingestellt.


----------



## Sunfighter (11. Februar 2013)

müsstest die stelle etwas besser beleuchten und nicht ganz so nah hingehen, dann bekommst dus auch scharf gestellt. so kann man ja nix erkennen^^
bei carbon wäre ich aber immer vorsichtig und trek ist was sowas anbelangt auch sehr kulant. wegen kleinen fehlern hat mein dad schon einen komplett neuen rennradrahmen bekommen, ohne probleme.


----------



## gixxerk2 (11. Februar 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> müsstest die stelle etwas besser beleuchten und nicht ganz so nah hingehen, dann bekommst dus auch scharf gestellt. so kann man ja nix erkennen^^
> bei carbon wäre ich aber immer vorsichtig und trek ist was sowas anbelangt auch sehr kulant. wegen kleinen fehlern hat mein dad schon einen komplett neuen rennradrahmen bekommen, ohne probleme.




Hier habe ich noch ein weiteres Foto. Dieses ist wesentlich schärfer. Auf den Bildern ist es aber auch sehr schwer zu erkennen  Man sieht es als Beule ( Unebenheit ).

Es ist ja auch kein dramatischer Schaden. Aber bei 4699  ..... ???


----------



## Winky (11. Februar 2013)

Also bei diesem Preis immer den Händler aufsuchen, egal wie weit, und der wird schon wissen in wie weit das eine Sache für eine Reklamation ist.


----------



## gixxerk2 (11. Februar 2013)

Winky schrieb:


> Also bei diesem Preis immer den Händler aufsuchen, egal wie weit, und der wird schon wissen in wie weit das eine Sache für eine Reklamation ist.



Danke. Nächste Woche bin ich bei dem Händler. Leider versuchen die sich immer zu winden bei solchen Reklamationen " ist doch nicht so schlimm, blablabla " lautet dann immer die Antwort. Ich sehe dass bei diesem Preis ein bisschen anders.


----------



## bansaiman (11. Februar 2013)

gixxerk2 schrieb:


> Danke. Nächste Woche bin ich bei dem Händler. Leider versuchen die sich immer zu winden bei solchen Reklamationen " ist doch nicht so schlimm, blablabla " lautet dann immer die Antwort. Ich sehe dass bei diesem Preis ein bisschen anders.



hier geht es nicht um Kosmetik sondern um nicht selbstverschulddten schaden an der Struktur.heute sind carbon rahmen zwar sehr stabil aber wenn der schaden einmal da ist,sollte dies behoben werden,in dem Falle durch Ersatz.denn solche beulen im carbon Geflecht sind nicht unbedenklich,UnfallGefahr.außerdem würde ich das auch bei nem neurad für "nur" 500  nicht akzeptieren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (12. Februar 2013)

Du Ã¤rgerst Dich doch seit Tagen Ã¼ber diese Stelle. Und wirst das auch weiterhin tun. 

Also hinfahren und reklamieren....

... und wegen deiner Bedenken zum Winden des HÃ¤ndlers: Du hast doch zu 100% mit echtem Geld bezahlt oder? 
Dann erwartet  man auch zu 100% ein einwandfreies Rad. Egal ob fÃ¼r 500â¬ oder 5000â¬


----------



## gixxerk2 (12. Februar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Du ärgerst Dich doch seit Tagen über diese Stelle. Und wirst das auch weiterhin tun.
> 
> Also hinfahren und reklamieren....
> 
> ...




Bin auch fest entschlossen mich nicht abwimmeln zu lassen. Dann mal nächste Woche zum Händler.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

Gruß gixxerk2


----------



## Billybob (13. Februar 2013)

Moin, hat schon jemand die bontrager duster vom 2011er remy auf tubeless umgebaut und kann mir sagen ob das 21mm yellowtape passt?
Danke


----------



## nesertema (13. Februar 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> Moin, hat schon jemand die bontrager duster vom 2011er remy auf tubeless umgebaut und kann mir sagen ob das 21mm yellowtape passt?
> Danke



hi, ja es geht auch mit tape, aber für die Duster Felgen (auch für viele andere) würde ich persönlich zur Bontrager Tape greifen. die ist für die Duster ideal/gemacht. du hast dann Einkerbungen ähnlich wie bei einer UST-Felge, wo der Reifen mit einem hörbaren "plopp" wirklich einrastet. bei der Behandlung nur mit Tape ist die Chance erheblich höher, daß du in Kurven und anderen Situationen Luft verlierst, oder gar der Reifen von der Felge springt.


----------



## Billybob (13. Februar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...
Gebe ich so weiter


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Februar 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> hi, ja es geht auch mit tape, aber für die Duster Felgen (auch für viele andere) würde ich persönlich zur Bontrager Tape greifen. die ist für die Duster ideal/gemacht. du hast dann Einkerbungen ähnlich wie bei einer UST-Felge, wo der Reifen mit einem hörbaren "plopp" wirklich einrastet. bei der Behandlung nur mit Tape ist die Chance erheblich höher, daß du in Kurven und anderen Situationen Luft verlierst, oder gar der Reifen von der Felge springt.



Ah. Danke. 

Ich überlege das auch zu machen und hatte die gleiche Frage ...


----------



## nesertema (13. Februar 2013)

noch eine Erfahrung: der blaue Bontrager Saft (ich glaube der war im Set dabei) zum abdichten ist nicht ganz der beste. zwar ist die Arbeit mit ihm etwas sauberer weil dickflüssiger, aber er dichtet langsamer und bei Durchstichen dichtet er nie 100%ig ab, es kommt dann immer etwas Schleim aus dem Loch.

Besser man greift zum Stans oder Joes Saft. Er dichtet blitzschnell ab bei Durchstich, es lassen sich auch sehr dünne nicht TLR Reifen abdichten (z.b. RocketRon EVO) und aufpumpen, wenn man experimentieren möchte. sinnvoller ist natürlich TLR Reifen zu montieren.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand ein link dazu? Hab mal gesucht aber so richtig Steige ich da ned durch.


----------



## geländesportler (14. Februar 2013)

Habe meine duster Felge mit Joe's Tubeless dicht bekommen. Das Aufblasen geht meiner Meinung nur mit Kompressor. Welches Dichtmittel verwendet wird hängt eher mit der Reifenart zusammen. bontrager xr.4 waren eher dicht wie Conti protection.


----------



## nesertema (14. Februar 2013)

meinst Du die Tape von Bontrager?

http://bontrager.com/model/02566#model_details

jeder Trek Händler sollte die lagernd haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nesertema (14. Februar 2013)

geländesportler schrieb:


> Habe meine duster Felge mit Joe's Tubeless dicht bekommen. Das Aufblasen geht meiner Meinung nur mit Kompressor. Welches Dichtmittel verwendet wird hängt eher mit der Reifenart zusammen. bontrager xr.4 waren eher dicht wie Conti protection.



eben, die Bontrager Tape paßt in die Duster wie angegossen (paßt aber auch in viele andere Felgen), dank der Form ist in der Mitte mehr Material, sodaß das Aufblasen in meisten Fällen auch mit einer Fahrradpumpe gelingt. außerdem sind die Seiten so geformt, daß der Wulst fest hineinspringt. man merkt es auch bei der Demontage des Reifens, daß man den Wulst zuerst mit den Fingern rausdrücken muß.


----------



## Marc84 (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich hab da mal eine frage hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen und zwar stehe ich vor der Entscheidung mir ein Remedy oder ein EX zu holen. 
Kann man mit dem Remedy auch gut Tour fahren oder sollte ich dann doch besser das EX nehmen? Ich fahre alles querbeet habe jetzt 110mm am Fully möchte aber jetzt auf jedenfall mehr. 
Desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen was ich bei 183cm für eine Rahmengröße brauche? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten 

MFG 
Marc


----------



## Sunfighter (17. Februar 2013)

Das Remedy ist im Originalaufbau ein super Tourenbike, nicht zu schwer, schön wendig und eine entspannte Sitzposition. Per Mino-Link kannst du auch die Geo noch ein bisschen an deine Vorliebe anpassen (Lenk und Sitzwinkel +/- 0,5°) 
Die Gabel und der Dämpfer arbeiten sehr gut und lassen sich dank CTD auch für alles leicht und schnell anpassen. (sehr effizient)
Ich persönlich würde das Remedy für Touren dem EX immer vorziehen. das mehr an Federweg stört beim klettern nicht und bergab macht es nochmal um einiges mehr Spaß.

Bei 183 würde ich eintweder virtual 18,5 oder 19,5 empfehlen. Ist aber schwer zu sagen und Geschmackssache.

Ich hatte auch zuerst ein 100mm bike und war skeptisch ob man soviel Federweg überhaupt braucht. Jetzt möchte ich aber auf keine Fall mehr weniger haben. Klar, wirklich brauchen tut man garnichts, aber Spaß macht es und darauf kommt es ja an!





Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich hab da mal eine frage hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen und zwar stehe ich vor der Entscheidung mir ein Remedy oder ein EX zu holen.
> Kann man mit dem Remedy auch gut Tour fahren oder sollte ich dann doch besser das EX nehmen? Ich fahre alles querbeet habe jetzt 110mm am Fully möchte aber jetzt auf jedenfall mehr.
> ...


----------



## Marc84 (17. Februar 2013)

Super Antwort Danke 

Hmm jetzt steht nur noch die frage der Größe im Raum 

MFG 
Marc


----------



## gixxerk2 (17. Februar 2013)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Super Antwort Danke
> 
> Hmm jetzt steht nur noch die frage der Größe im Raum
> 
> ...




Ich bin 1,82 cm groß und habe 19,5 genommen. Mein Händler und Trek gaben mir folgende Auskunft. Wenn man mehr Touren fährt, dann sind bei mir 19,5 richtig und bei mehr Downhill sind 18,5 richtig. So ist es bei mir.

Meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 82 cm.


----------



## Marc84 (17. Februar 2013)

Ah super das ist doch perfekt Danke damit kann ich arbeiten dann wird es bei mir auch ein 19,5er 

MFG 
Marc


----------



## gixxerk2 (17. Februar 2013)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Ah super das ist doch perfekt Danke damit kann ich arbeiten dann wird es bei mir auch ein 19,5er
> 
> MFG
> Marc



Freut mich wenn ich Dir helfen konnte. Ich habe mich selber mit dem Thema sehr, sehr lange beschäftigt. Bei mir war es absolut die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Februar 2013)

Ich denke auch, das virtuell 18,5 recht klein für Deine Größe ist. 

Vor dem Hintergrund evtl. mal ne bergablastigere Abstimmung nach zu rüsten (also bspw. kürzerer Vorbau / breiterer Lenker) bist Du bei 18,5 schon mächtig kurz. 

Ich hatte bei guten 185 cm das Problem im Originalzustand mit den Knien schon fast an den Griffen anzukommen....

Mach auf alls Fälle ne ausgiebige Probefahrt!!


----------



## speedos (18. Februar 2013)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich hab da mal eine frage hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen und zwar stehe ich vor der Entscheidung mir ein Remedy oder ein EX zu holen.
> Kann man mit dem Remedy auch gut Tour fahren oder sollte ich dann doch besser das EX nehmen? Ich fahre alles querbeet habe jetzt 110mm am Fully möchte aber jetzt auf jedenfall mehr.
> ...



Wenn du die Möglichket hast, austesten, was dir am besten paßt. 
Ratschläge von anderen helfen bei so was nur bedingt weiter, da jeder etwas anderes favorisiert.
Ich habe das 2009er Remedy in 17,5" bei 181cm Körperlänge und 85er Schrittlänge und das mit 50er Vorbau und komm damit bestens zurecht 
Wenn ich damals die Auswahlmöglichkeit für ein 18,5" Rahmen gehabt hätte, wär es evtl. der geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Februar 2013)

Ich nehme an eine 170er Gabel mit 556mm Einbauhöhe inkl. Angleset wäre etwas zuviel für den Remedyrahmen oder?
Egal ob ´11, ´12, 2013er Modell.


----------



## rider1970 (19. Februar 2013)

Was is los? Blödmarkt oder was

Edit:Aha wurde entfernt,seltsam hier Werbung zu machen...


----------



## Marc84 (19. Februar 2013)

hallo zusammen
danke für eure Meinungen Ich habe jetzt ein 19,5 Zoll Bike genommen 

MFG Marc


----------



## bansaiman (19. Februar 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich nehme an eine 170er Gabel mit 556mm Einbauhöhe inkl. Angleset wäre etwas zuviel für den Remedyrahmen oder?
> Egal ob ´11, ´12, 2013er Modell.



Nö,kannst prinzipiell machen,aber dementsprechend verliert du halt druck aufm Vr.solltest spacerzahl unterm vorbau reduzieren.aber aushalten tuts Dr rahmen schon,ohne Gewähr ;-)
Fahre auch manchmal so.habe allerdings sogar 175 mm u.werde auf 165mm runtertraveln,evtl.160.


----------



## cubanito (19. Februar 2013)

wie es 2014 ein Trek Remedy 29er geben wird....hust


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Februar 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Nö,kannst prinzipiell machen,aber dementsprechend verliert du halt druck aufm Vr.solltest spacerzahl unterm vorbau reduzieren.aber aushalten tuts Dr rahmen schon,ohne Gewähr ;-)
> Fahre auch manchmal so.habe allerdings sogar 175 mm u.werde auf 165mm runtertraveln,evtl.160.



Naja wollte, wenn, meine 55 CR behalten. Da gibts nur Spacer auf 150mm. Wobei die so auch knapp nen cm mehr Einbauhöhe als die 32er Fox hat. 
Ne 160er Gabel wäre aber wohl am besten.

Aber hast du nicht en Scratch, steht zumindest da.

Edit: Denkfehler ? 170er statt 150er Gabel = fast 3cm mehr Einbauhöhe und 1-1,5° flacher in LW bzw. steiler in SW. 170er Gabel mit -1,5° Angleset ist am Ende dann nur noch 1,5cm höher an der Front und wie stehts dann um den Lenkwinkel? Wenn dann will ich min. 66,5° max 66°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (19. Februar 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Naja wollte, wenn, meine 55 CR behalten. Da gibts nur Spacer auf 150mm. Wobei die so auch knapp nen cm mehr Einbauhöhe als die 32er Fox hat.
> Ne 160er Gabel wäre aber wohl am besten.
> 
> Aber hast du nicht en Scratch, steht zumindest da.
> ...




GUck die Bilder an, ist ein Remedy; war nur zu faul bisher mein Profil zu  editieren ;-)

Das heißt die 3 cm bringen dich von 67 GRad beim Remedy 2012/13 auf 65,5 GRad, aber setzen auch das Tretlager um über 1cm hoch. Am besten stellst du durch das Angle Set, den Lenkwinkel auf 66,5 ein, um dir dir Kletterfähigkeiten nicht zu zerstören. Ohne Angel Set, geht bei mir die Front an den ansonsten gefahrenen Steilstellen so hoch, dass ich Rampen von vorher gar ncith mehr fahren kann :-/


----------



## Sunfighter (20. Februar 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Naja wollte, wenn, meine 55 CR behalten. Da gibts nur Spacer auf 150mm. Wobei die so auch knapp nen cm mehr Einbauhöhe als die 32er Fox hat.
> Ne 160er Gabel wäre aber wohl am besten.
> 
> Aber hast du nicht en Scratch, steht zumindest da.
> ...




Warum baust du nicht einfach die 55 CR als 150mm Gabel ein, dann hast du vermutlich in der flachen Geoeinstellung des Remedys 66,5 Grad Lenkwinkel. 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe bringt in etwa 0,5 ° flacheren Lenkwinkel. (zumindest nach allem was ich errechnet hab)
Ich bekomm jetzt dann meine 160er Lyrik für mein Remedy 2012 und mit den 2,5cm mehr Einbauhöhe im Vergleich zur FOX32 Orginalgabel sollte ich auf einen Lenkwinkel von 65,8 in etwa kommen, Genau wie das Slash aus 2012 mit der FOX36. Tretlagerhöhe wird dann bei etwa 36cm liegen.
Mit ner 170er Gabel mit 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe wärs dann bei der Lyrik a bissl unter 65,3° und das Tretlager nochmal 4mm höher in etwa.
Die Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhen sollten sich in etwa so wie die vom 2012er Slash verhalten, nur der Sitzwinkel ist dann deutlich flacher!

Eins versteh ich in deiner Rechnung nicht, wenn du aus 3cm mehr Einbauhöhe der Gabel nur eine 1,5cm Erhöhung der Front willst braucht du aber nen verdammt flachen Lenkwinkel ... so etwa 30° ... oder meinst du im Verhältnis zum Tretlager das ja auch ordentlich mit nach oben geht?
und mit -1,5° am Angleset zusätzlich zur 170er Gabel sollte dann in etwa ein ein 64° Lenkwinkel rauskommen .. denke ich mal , oder hab ich hier nen Denkfehler, es ist ja noch früh^^


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Februar 2013)

war keine Rechnung, hab nur rumgeraten. 
ich werde wohl die Gabel als 150er einbauen _+ angleset, sonst wird mir der sitzewinkel echt zu flach.
oder gegen eine 160er Gabel + angleset tauschen. mal sehen was so kommt.


----------



## motorsportfreak (20. Februar 2013)

Ne Frage,

was haltet Ihr davon, die Bontrager Rhythm Elite Felgen mit original Rimstrip und den xr4 Team Issue sowie Bontrager super juice auf tubeless umzubauen?

Mein Trek Remedy 9 2012.

Danke für Eure Tipps.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## geländesportler (20. Februar 2013)

tubeless ist meiner Meinung aufgrund des besseren Abrollverhalten im Gelände zu empfehlen.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Februar 2013)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Ne Frage,
> 
> was haltet Ihr davon, die Bontrager Rhythm Elite Felgen mit original Rimstrip und den xr4 Team Issue sowie Bontrager super juice auf tubeless umzubauen?
> 
> ...




Umbauen ist auch meine empfehlung, man kann mit dem luftdruck noch weiter runter und erhöht traktion und grip. Desweiteren hatte ich seit umrüstung auch keinen platten mehr und das schon seit gut 2,5j


----------



## Brixton (21. Februar 2013)

Mit welchen Drücken seit ihr TL bergab unterwegs? 
Mit Schlauch hab ich beim Ardent in 2.6 vorn so um 1 Bar.
Eher ruppige Trails und Bikepark.


----------



## krysheri (21. Februar 2013)

Grad gibt es nen Schnapper als Steuersatz Ersatzteil fÃ¼r den Remi fÃ¼r 28.68 inkl. DE:


messias schrieb:


> Cane Creek ZS44/56 Headset (z.B. fÃ¼r ICB) fÃ¼r 23â¬


----------



## demiano (22. Februar 2013)

[email protected],

möchte mir für touren einen zweiten leichten lrs zusammenbauen. den schwereren würde ich dann für ruppige trails verwenden .wiege fahrfertig 85kg und suche noch eine passende felge. der lrs dürfte so um 500 kommen. bei den naben dachte ich an hope pros. welche felge könnt ihr empfehlen?
vielen dank im voraus!

gruß


demian


----------



## bansaiman (22. Februar 2013)

demiano schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> möchte mir für touren einen zweiten leichten lrs zusammenbauen. den schwereren würde ich dann für ruppige trails verwenden .wiege fahrfertig 85kg und suche noch eine passende felge. der lrs dürfte so um 500 kommen. bei den naben dachte ich an hope pros. welche felge könnt ihr empfehlen?
> vielen dank im voraus!
> ...




du weißt schon,dass das allein in diesem Thread schon vielfach steht u.du das bei der mühe google zu benutzen mal direkt in unzähligen threads bei mtb News finden würdest ;-) ?

. . .
die sind gut

 http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=657

die noch besser

 http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=74&products_id=601

auf alle achsstandards mit günstigen adaptern anpassbar.
cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demiano (22. Februar 2013)

thx

hab auch schon einiges gelesen. für gewöhnlich wird die flow immer empfohlen. ist ansich auch ne super felge aber für einen tourenlrs mir nicht leicht genug. die pacenti tl28 klingt interessant. die hatte ich noch nicht aufm schirm - da hat sich das posten ja schon gelohnt


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Februar 2013)

So, zum Thema 170mm + Angleset 





So schlimm wirkt die 170er nicht. Mit 150mm und -1,5° Angleset wäre mir die Front fast zu tief glaube ich. Tretlager liegt so bei 356mm. Etwas tiefer wäre mir lieber.

Werde erst mal so Probefahren wenn die Kefü da ist. 
Schade das ich sie nicht auf 160 traveln kann


----------



## Sunfighter (23. Februar 2013)

bist du dir sicher dass du bei der Tretlagerhöhe richtig gemessen hast?
Das Remedy hat ja mit der über 3cm niedriger bauenden FOX 32 eine Tretlagerhöhe von 35,3 ....





MTBermLuS schrieb:


> So, zum Thema 170mm + Angleset
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Februar 2013)

Gut, sind 361 
Radstand ist gewachsen auf knapp 1600
mal sehen dann...entweder traveln oder 160er Gabel kaufen. bloed das es nur den 20mm spacer für die 55CR gibt. Mag die Gabel


----------



## rider1970 (23. Februar 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Gut, sind 361
> Radstand ist gewachsen auf knapp 1600
> mal sehen dann...entweder traveln oder 160er Gabel kaufen. bloed das es nur den 20mm spacer für die 55CR gibt. Mag die Gabel



Du meinst beim Radstand sicherlich 1160mm,oder


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Februar 2013)

Kleines update, im wahrsten sinne des wortes.

Neue sattelklemme 9g


----------



## bansaiman (23. Februar 2013)

Klemmt die denn gut?oder darfst du bei jeder tour die sattelstutze korrigieren?


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Februar 2013)

Klemmt richtig gut, war auch erst skeptisch !


----------



## bansaiman (23. Februar 2013)

Wie heißt die Klemme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (24. Februar 2013)

Das ist die Prokraft PRC SPK1


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Februar 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Kleines update, im wahrsten sinne des wortes.
> 
> Neue sattelklemme 9g



Wo ich den Marsh Guard sehe ... : Hier mal die Selbstbaualternative aus Muttis Tischset 





Later
chucki_bo


----------



## wallacexiv (26. Februar 2013)

Kannste vorn noch kürzen dann sieht es noch besser aus.


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Februar 2013)

Ja, denke ich auch. 

Bin diesen "Prototyp" am Wochenende mal probegefahren. Der Lappen vorn
bringt eher nix, stimmt!

Aber sonst funktioniert das Teil recht vernünftig.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mir auch mal die mühe gemacht 2 stück für freunde zu basteln, passend zu deren gabeln in weis.

Funtionieren genauso gut wie`s orginal


----------



## Marc84 (26. Februar 2013)

Wie habt ihr das denn genau fest gemacht einfach mit Kabelbinder? 

Ist das einfach ausgeschnittenes Plastik? 
Sieht echt interessant aus werde ich mir auf jedenfall auch basteln  

MFG 
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (26. Februar 2013)

einfach so ein billiges platz set kaufen und mal nach einer vorlage des orginals im netzt suchen ..


----------



## Brixton (26. Februar 2013)

Da erfindet einer mal ein Teil fürs Bike das sinnvoll UND günstig ist und dann kopieren wirs.
Es gibt da so schöne platz set mit Bananendesign das will ich dann


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Februar 2013)

Platzsets funktionieren prima. Möglich sind auch Maurereimer aus dem Baumarkt.

Was ich optisch gut finde, wäre komplett durchsichtiges Material. Da geht z.B. 
ne etwas dickere Prospekthülle.

Varianten ohne Ende....


----------



## speedos (26. Februar 2013)

Hab eine Frage an die Remedy Nutzer, die ein Model bis Bj. 2009 ihr Eigen nennen.
Ich brauche für meinen Dämpfer neue Einbaubuchsen. Hab im Moment nicht die Möglichkeit, die Buchsenlänge selber zu messen.
Hab hier im Forum angegebene 22x8 mm und 36x8 mm gefunden. Meine aber, damals leicht abweichende Längen gemessen zu haben... 
Hatte aber leider keine Masse notiert damals 

Besten Dank


----------



## Brixton (27. Februar 2013)

Wenn's dann noch wäre kann ich meine ausgebauten nächste Woche messen.


----------



## Sunfighter (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo Schrauber, Experten jeder der mir Helfen kann^^

Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem.
Ich möchte/muss meine Bontrager Rhythm Elite Vorderradnabe aus dem Remedy von 15mm auf 20mm umrüsten. Laut Bontrager Homepage soll das auch ohne Probleme funktionieren. Adapter habe ich mir auch schon gekauft, war alles kein Problem doch ......

wie zum Teufel sollen diese Adapter an dieses Nabe passen? Ich kann weder etwas wegmachen noch lösen noch irgendwas ... es sieht für mich auch nicht so aus als wäre überhaupt genügend Platz in der Nabe für ne 20mm Steckachse und auch nicht als wäre sie wirklich umrüstbar.
Hat irgendwer von euch sowas schonmal gemacht oder kennt irgendwer wen der was wissen könnte?^^


----------



## cubanito (27. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand ein Bild von nem 2013er Remedy 9 mit ner Bos Deville drauf? Würde gerne mal sehen wie das aussieht....


----------



## Brixton (27. Februar 2013)

@ Speedos
Remedy 2008 mit rp23: Eine Breite beträgt 21.9-22 mm und die andere 35,6 mm, beide mit 8 mm Bohrung.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Februar 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Hallo Schrauber, Experten jeder der mir Helfen kann^^
> 
> Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem.
> Ich möchte/muss meine Bontrager Rhythm Elite Vorderradnabe aus dem Remedy von 15mm auf 20mm umrüsten. Laut Bontrager Homepage soll das auch ohne Probleme funktionieren. Adapter habe ich mir auch schon gekauft, war alles kein Problem doch ......
> ...





Entweder hab ich tomaten auf den augen oder ich brauch ne neue brille, wenn ich das richtig sehe muss du doch nur die endkapen von der nabe abziehen und die neuen einfach aufstecken, auf der seite wo die scheibe ist mußt du diese abbauen, sonst geht das nicht ...


----------



## Sunfighter (27. Februar 2013)

das dacht ich auch, aber leider gehen diese Kappen einfach nicht runter ... wieviel Kraft/Gewalt kann man denn so ner Nabe antun ... oder darf man sich da einfach keine Gedanken machen?
Von einfach nur abziehen ist es wirklich weit entfernt und ich versteh auch garnicht wie so ein Teil so fest sitzen kann, gerade wenn man sich die 20mm Adapter anschaut, wo kann das Klemmen?




GeorgeP schrieb:


> Entweder hab ich tomaten auf den augen oder ich brauch ne neue brille, wenn ich das richtig sehe muss du doch nur die endkapen von der nabe abziehen und die neuen einfach aufstecken, auf der seite wo die scheibe ist mußt du diese abbauen, sonst geht das nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (27. Februar 2013)

Wenn man durch die Nabe durchschaut sieht man ja einen kleinen absatz, nimm ein rundholz was dadurch passt und versuch die kappen vorsichtig auszuschlagen.


----------



## Sunfighter (27. Februar 2013)

Die Idee kam mir auch schon, wollte nur nichts kaputt machen.
Aber , es hat funktioniert, die Kappen sind runter. Sie sitzen wirklich wahnsinnig fest drauf. Wie man jetzt allerdings die 20mm Kappen wieder runterbringen soll weiß ich nicht ... da steht dann nämlich nichts über und klopfen hat sich erledigt .... aber das sind die Probleme von morgen oder übermorgen, die sollen mich jetzt mal nicht weiter interessieren^^





GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn man durch die Nabe durchschaut sieht man ja einen kleinen absatz, nimm ein rundholz was dadurch passt und versuch die kappen vorsichtig auszuschlagen.


----------



## speedos (27. Februar 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> @ Speedos
> Remedy 2008 mit rp23: Eine Breite beträgt 21.9-22 mm und die andere 35,6 mm, beide mit 8 mm Bohrung.




Danke


----------



## bansaiman (28. Februar 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Bild von nem 2013er Remedy 9 mit ner Bos Deville drauf? Würde gerne mal sehen wie das aussieht....



Kann dir in meinem Fotoalbum mein remedy 2011 mit 2012er Deville anbieten.
aber mit entsprechenden Aufkleber kannst du ja eh den farblichen Schwerpunkt der Gabel nach gusto verändern ;-)


----------



## Oliver Enn (28. Februar 2013)

Falls die Naben ärgern: Verkaufe einen Bontrager LRS vom Remedy 7 (2009er Modell), silber, vorn 20mm, neu gelagert, mit wenig gelaufenen Maxxis, hinten Advantage 2,25 und vorn Ardent 2,4 tubeless. Gepflegt, gecleant (ohne Aufkleber), VHB!


----------



## cubanito (28. Februar 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Kann dir in meinem Fotoalbum mein remedy 2011 mit 2012er Deville anbieten.
> aber mit entsprechenden Aufkleber kannst du ja eh den farblichen Schwerpunkt der Gabel nach gusto verändern ;-)


 
will sie halt passend zu meinem 2013er, zur not muss ich sie lakieren...welche aufkleber gibt es denn da?


----------



## bansaiman (28. Februar 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> will sie halt passend zu meinem 2013er, zur not muss ich sie lakieren...welche aufkleber gibt es denn da?




Aufkleber lassen sich jaablösen . . . ich druck mir Aufkleber nach eigenem Geschmack hier:

http://www.clickandprint.de/ShopAuf...98B667B7DF06467CD1302272F27A79F4512FD607C4339

musst nur geeignete jpgs oder jpegs haben und für Aufkleber für Federgabeln kommst du natürlich günstig weg; normalerweise sind die von Ihrem Preis auf die Größen bei Autos ausgelegt ;-)
Meine Aufkleber haben mich unter 2  das Stück gekostet Original BOS Aufkleber bekommst nciht unter 25  und RS kostet auch noch weit mehr als die paar Euro bei Selbstproduktion. Außerdem kannst du hier natürlich richtig individuell zu Werke gehen :-D


----------



## cubanito (1. März 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Aufkleber lassen sich jaablÃ¶sen . . . ich druck mir Aufkleber nach eigenem Geschmack hier:
> 
> http://www.clickandprint.de/ShopAuf...98B667B7DF06467CD1302272F27A79F4512FD607C4339
> 
> ...



GrundsÃ¤tzlich ne coole Sache...will halt die Deville auch so grÃ¼n gestalten wie die Fox die Jetzt drin ist...kann man sowas auch komplett grÃ¼n Folieren? Lackieren kostet glaub ich 75 â¬ aber Garantie weg...du fÃ¤hrst ja die Deville...wie ist die vom Ansprechverhalten? man hÃ¶rt ja nur gutes...haste 160 o. 170mm

lg cuba


----------



## bansaiman (1. März 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ne coole Sache...will halt die Deville auch so grün gestalten wie die Fox die Jetzt drin ist...kann man sowas auch komplett grün Folieren? Lackieren kostet glaub ich 75  aber Garantie weg...du fährst ja die Deville...wie ist die vom Ansprechverhalten? man hört ja nur gutes...haste 160 o. 170mm
> 
> lg cuba




Hatte beide, aber die 170 nachhe rgegen 160mm gewechselt, da wir hier sehr steile Rampen haben und das war zu frustrierend, dass mein guter Kletterer plötzlich vorne so bockt während der Auffahrt udn mcih gelegentlich abwirft ;-)
Hast schon richtig gelesen. Ansprechverhalten ist Sahen, ein Kollege, der die Zocchie 55 Rc3 Evo Titan fährt, war auch sehr begeistert. Das wäre dann seine Air Wahl, wenn er wechseln würde, da fast wie seine Gabel vom Ansprechverhalten. Sehr effektive Dämpfung, besser als die anderen Gabeln wie Lyrik und Float, die ich bisher hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (1. März 2013)

Hat der 1 cm tatsächlich so viel ausgemacht oder hat die BOS eine höhere Einbauhöhe?
Wobei ich sagen muss mit meiner Coil bin ich vorne recht zu Frieden. Hinten bräuchte ich eher 2 cm mehr Hub...


----------



## bansaiman (1. März 2013)

Fahre auch nur nen 50mm vorbau u.eine 170 mm forke macht effektiv 30mm mehr einbauhohe,weil sie eben zusätzlich auch höher baut,ne Lyrik u.Co genauso.daher war es zu viel ;-)
hinten sinds 157 mm,ich denke du brauchst eher nen gescheiteten Dämpfer.mit dem fahrwerk kannst du fast alles ausser richtig ruppige dh strecken brettern.es ist ja fast ein 160 AM Fully u.kein tour Fully.das fällt nicht auseinander,weils richtiges Gelände anguckt :-D


----------



## bansaiman (1. März 2013)

Also ich meine du wirst bei nern strecke komplett mit demSchädelgroßen brocken eben doch nachteile gegenüber 200mm haben,aber sonst ist da viel drin ;-)


----------



## Brixton (1. März 2013)

Die 180 brauch ich ja wg. der richtig ruppigen DH-Strecken mit kindskopfschotter ;-)
Monarch plus für hinten hab ich schon und bin gespannt wie er sich schlägt wenn die hometrails um Bischofsmais wieder frei von dem weissen zeug sind.
Wie bzw. Wo messen sich denn die 157 mm.
Auf den Kopf gestellt, Dämpfer leer machen und dann an der HR-Achse den Hub messen?


----------



## bansaiman (1. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung,aber das ist hier aufgrund der genachten offiziellen Tests,wo der federweg bestimmt wurde schon öfter geschrieben worden.ich hatte es wohl aus der Mountainbike


----------



## Arthur27 (1. März 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Wie bzw. Wo messen sich denn die 157 mm.
> Auf den Kopf gestellt, Dämpfer leer machen und dann an der HR-Achse den Hub messen?



Wird wohl tatsächliche die einfachste ( aber eventuell nicht genauste  ) Art sein, wie man den Federweg selbst bestimmen kann.

Werd ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubanito (1. März 2013)

ich glaub echt ich hol mir die bos und gestalte mir sie um....wird zwar ein teurer spaß aber ich glaube.....


----------



## Brixton (1. März 2013)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Wird wohl tatsächliche die einfachste ( aber eventuell nicht genauste  ) Art sein, wie man den Federweg selbst bestimmen kann.
> 
> Werd ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal machen


Mach das mal. Ich bin so auf weniger gekommen aber da sollte der Federweg doch gemessen werden. Oder?
Wobeis ja nicht aufn mm ankommt...


----------



## Arthur27 (1. März 2013)

Werde das wohl frühstens in einigen Wochen im Zuge der "Frühjars-Inspektion" machen. Hab nen Coil drin, und müsste daher für die Bestimmung die Feder ausbauen. Mir ist es aber momentan einfach zu kalt zum schrauben ..mimimimi.... 

Aber wie du schon sagst, im Grunde ist es mir egal da ich mit der Performance zufrieden bin


----------



## GeorgeP (3. März 2013)

Da sich die PRC sattelklemme ständig nach oben verschoben hat, habe ich mir eine von Yuniper geholt. Die sollte sich nicht nach oben verschieben, by the way ganz schön leicht das teil !


----------



## Elemental (3. März 2013)

Was gibts denn an der originalen Sattelklemme auszusetzen? Bin noch nie auf die Idee kommen, die zu tauschen...


----------



## GeorgeP (3. März 2013)

hat mir einfach nicht gefallen


----------



## bansaiman (3. März 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Was gibts denn an der originalen Sattelklemme auszusetzen? Bin noch nie auf die Idee kommen, die zu tauschen...




Naja, wenn man eine Variostütze hat, braucht man die ja höchst Selten nur noch verstellen über den Schnellspanner udn dann kann man da doch auch bein enm Enduro doer Freerider effektiv gewicht sparen.
Außerdem ist die Original von Bontrager total läppisch, die klemmt nur bei straffsten Einstellungen richtig. Meine Hope brauche ich kaum festschrauben udn dann lässt die sich ganz locker komfortabel anziehen.

Aber eben Teile wie Sattelklemme, Sattel, Vorbauspacer, Schaltgriffe und vllt ein paar andere, die mir gerade nciht einfallen, sind auch bei härter beanspruchten Radels gut Gewichtssparmöglichkeiten ohne Risiko


----------



## Stangi (3. März 2013)

Hallo Trek Gemeinschaft!
Faehrt jemand von euch die Mavic Crossmax SX an seinem TREK Bike? Wenn ja, könnte mal jemand ein Bild vom Bike ins netz stellen.

Danke


----------



## Brixton (3. März 2013)

Schau mal die Bilder von MW01 an. Der hat die grauen sx an seinem.


----------



## Stangi (4. März 2013)

Cool ! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (5. März 2013)

Wie viel soll der LRS kosten?


----------



## Sunfighter (5. März 2013)

So, mein Remedy hat nun endlich sein 2013er Update erhalten:

- Lyrik RC2 DH
- Syntace Megaforce 2 mit 60mm 
- Syntace Vector Flatrider 740mm
- Syntace Screw-on Gripz Moto
- neue Übersetzung: 22-32-Bash


----------



## Asko (5. März 2013)

Sehr geiles Remedy, mir gefällt auch die Farbkombi recht gut.

Ich persönlich würde den C-Guide tauschen, den Umwerfer nen cm runter setzen und die Leitungen kürzen.
Finde das stört die Optik etwas, aber in erster Linie muss es ja funktionieren und das tuts sicherlich einwandfrei


----------



## bansaiman (5. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> So, mein Remedy hat nun endlich sein 2013er Update erhalten:
> 
> - Lyrik RC2 DH
> - Syntace Megaforce 2 mit 60mm
> ...



Ne Lyrik Dh? Dann muss jetzt nur ein Dämpfer rein,der was taugt ;-)


----------



## Sunfighter (5. März 2013)

Der Dämpfer ist ja mit viel Aufwand verbunden, das schreckt mich ehrlich gesagt noch a bisserl ab^^
Ausserdem find ich ihn garnet mal so schlecht, er schlägt nur a bisserl häufig durch ...



bansaiman schrieb:


> Ne Lyrik Dh? Dann muss jetzt nur ein Dämpfer rein,der was taugt ;-)


----------



## wallacexiv (5. März 2013)

Dann brauchst du auf jeden Fall einen anderen.  Brauchst doch nur neue Buchsen, oder?

Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. März 2013)

@Sunfighter

ich dachte meine 170mm (welche ich noch nicht testen konnte dank grippe) wären vielleicht zuviel des Guten im Remedy aber wenn ich das so sehen, erzähl mal wie es dir so taugt

schlechtes Bild, aber weiter als in den Hof schaff ichs gearde nicht


----------



## Sunfighter (5. März 2013)

Jep neue Buchsen, aber da die richtigen herzubekommen ... selbermachen fällt bei mir weg^^

Rahmengröße ist virtuel 18,5'' also eigentlich 17,5''





wallacexiv schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du auf jeden Fall einen anderen.  Brauchst doch nur neue Buchsen, oder?
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## Sunfighter (5. März 2013)

meine Lyrik ist auf 160mm abgesenkt, aber irgendwie siehts laut Saganzeige auf den Rohren eher so aus als wär sie auf 165mm ...






ich konnte leider auch noch nicht wirklich fahren ... hab 2 Weisheitszähne rausbekommen und soll mich so kurz danach noch nicht körperlich anstrengen ... und das bei dem klasse Wetter ...damn it!
Aber bei der kurzen Runde fand ichs sehr geil, der flache Lenkwinkel taugt mir sehr, aber wie sich das Bike jetzt bei steilen Rampen verhält muss ich erst noch rausfinden. Ich hoff mal auf Freitag sofern alles gut läuft, ich berichte dann!




MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @_Sunfighter_
> 
> ich dachte meine 170mm (welche ich noch nicht testen konnte dank grippe) wären vielleicht zuviel des Guten im Remedy aber wenn ich das so sehen, erzähl mal wie es dir so taugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (5. März 2013)

Ach so, gibt leider nur 2cm spacer für die 55. Mal sehen wie es sich verhält.
Vielleicht travel ich sie doch noch auf 150mm. Dank Angleset und einer einbauhöhe von 536mm immernoch flacher als mit einer 32er Fox.


----------



## bansaiman (5. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer ist ja mit viel Aufwand verbunden, das schreckt mich ehrlich gesagt noch a bisserl ab^^
> Ausserdem find ich ihn garnet mal so schlecht, er schlägt nur a bisserl häufig durch ...




Son Quatsch! 
Du brauchst keine offset BUchsen, vielehaben nen 200er Dämpfer ohne diese drin und das Rad hat trotzdem mit dem besseren Dämpfer ne ebenso große Verbesserung.
Buchsen habeich preiswert bei Huber Bushing bestellt. untem 38mm mit 8mm Bohrung und oben 40mm für 1cm Schraube. Da nimmst du ne durchgehende Schraube mit Gewinde nach einem glatten Stück und kannst die komplett verwenden, evtl. muss noch etwas Gewinde gemacht werden. Huber hat mir einfach ein 1cm Rohr genommen in das er an beiden Enden eine Schraube gesteckt hat, die dann die Achse in den Lagern hält, alsoauch tital simpel. Wenn du jemanden hast, der Metall verarbeitet, bzw. kannst auch in nem Betrieb fragen, die das kurz für dich machen. Das MAterial bekommst du im Baumarkt 
Mit dem DRCv ists mir duarend selbst bei kleinen Drops bis 1 Meter durchgeschlagen. Mehr Druck hat das Teil dann total unsensibel gemacht; jetzt ne andere Welt:Ich habe soviel LSC dass er selbst bei hektischem Tritt, sich fast gar ncith bewegt (da muss ich schon sehr genau gucken) und trotzdem bei winzigen Hindernissen diese schluckt, so dass ichs praktisch nicht merke. Wenn ich Strecken mit größeren Hüpfern habe, einefach den Volumenversteller einer Stufe rein und es schlägt auch nichts durch


----------



## byronic (6. März 2013)

Da sich so langsam die Nabe meines Hinterrades meines Remedy 8 2011 verabschiedet. Muss etwas neues ran. Leider bin ich zur Zeit knapp bei Kasse, daher suche ich eine günstige, preiswerte Lösung.

Dabei bin ich auf folgende 3 Laufräder gestoßen:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Laufraeder/Laufradsatz/HR-XT-Disc-Mavic-XM321-schwarz-26-Zoll-2-0-schwarz.html


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Laufraeder/Laufradsatz/HR-XT-disc-6-Loch-Mavic-EN-321-26-Zoll-schwarz.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Laufraeder/Laufradsatz/VR-XT-disc-6-Loch-Mavic-EN-321-26-Zoll-schwarz.html

Meine Frage ist, welchen würdet ihr empfehlen?
Falls ihr sogar eine bessere Alternative habt, dann her damit.


----------



## krysheri (6. März 2013)

byronic schrieb:


> ...
> Falls ihr sogar eine bessere Alternative habt, dann her damit.


http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/L...ufrad-hinten-mit-weissen-Speichen-8-9-fach-26


----------



## GeorgeP (6. März 2013)

byronic schrieb:


> Da sich so langsam die Nabe meines Hinterrades meines Remedy 8 2011 verabschiedet. Muss etwas neues ran. Leider bin ich zur Zeit knapp bei Kasse, daher suche ich eine günstige, preiswerte Lösung.
> 
> Dabei bin ich auf folgende 3 Laufräder gestoßen:
> 
> ...


 

Ich hab noch eine neue nabe rumliegen könntest du haben, ich habe meine laufräder einfach einen satz Novatec 4in1 gegönnt und neue speichen. War dann so bei 230, by the way die felgen sind gar nicht mal so schlecht !


----------



## bansaiman (6. März 2013)

byronic schrieb:


> Da sich so langsam die Nabe meines Hinterrades meines Remedy 8 2011 verabschiedet. Muss etwas neues ran. Leider bin ich zur Zeit knapp bei Kasse, daher suche ich eine günstige, preiswerte Lösung.
> 
> Dabei bin ich auf folgende 3 Laufräder gestoßen:
> 
> ...



Das hier:

 http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/shopping_cart.php

ist ne novatec 4 in habe,wo du alle gewünschten Adapter günstig verbauen kannst.Felge alexrims Fr 30 mit intern 23,extern 29mm breite.sehr stabil u.langlebig.ist in meinem remedy in Orange verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (6. März 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Das hier:
> 
> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/shopping_cart.php
> 
> ist ne novatec 4 in habe,wo du alle gewünschten Adapter günstig verbauen kannst.Felge alexrims Fr 30 mit intern 23,extern 29mm breite.sehr stabil u.langlebig.ist in meinem remedy in Orange verbaut




Öhh, der Link leitet aufn leeren Einkaufskorb!


----------



## krysheri (6. März 2013)

byronic schrieb:


> Öhh, der Link leitet aufn leeren Einkaufskorb!


http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=63&products_id=315


----------



## GeorgeP (6. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> So, mein Remedy hat nun endlich sein 2013er Update erhalten:
> 
> - Lyrik RC2 DH
> - Syntace Megaforce 2 mit 60mm
> ...


 

Wie ich sehe hast du dich entschieden. Hast ne gute wahl getroffen!


----------



## byronic (6. März 2013)

krysheri schrieb:


> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=63&products_id=315



Ich weis ja nicht ob ich zu blind oder zu doff bin .
Aber finde da nix mit Novatec in dem Konfigurator.


----------



## krysheri (6. März 2013)

byronic schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht ob ich zu blind oder zu doff bin .
> Aber finde da nix mit Novatec in dem Konfigurator.


Du musst die Switch Evo Hubs wählen


----------



## GeorgeP (6. März 2013)

So da hats dann heute meinen dämpfer erwischt, propedal ohne funktion.

Glück ist wenn man einen Dämpfer auf reserve hat, Dank bansaiman

Pech ist wenn die untere schraube vom dämpfer schon werksseitig vernudelt ist.

Glück ist wenn man sich zu helfen weis und das richtige werkzeug zur hand hat um die schraube dann doch noch zu lösen.

Bin mal gespannt wie lange trek braucht um mir die neue schraube zu schicken!

Und jetzt kommt ein ratespiel, ihr könnt alle mitmachen

Wie lange wird Toxo brauchen um den dämpfer wieder zurück zu senden


Mein tipp: 4 wochen!


----------



## wallacexiv (6. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So da hats dann heute meinen dämpfer erwischt, propedal ohne funktion.
> 
> Glück ist wenn man einen Dämpfer auf reserve hat, Dank bansaiman
> 
> ...




5 Wochen ohne "VIP" Ticket. :kotz:

Hast noch Garantie drauf? Die Preise sind Abzocke.


----------



## GeorgeP (6. März 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> 5 Wochen ohne "VIP" Ticket. :kotz:
> 
> Hast noch Garantie drauf? Die Preise sind Abzocke.




jep da ist noch garantie drauf, könnte mir glatt vorstellen das die mir einen service berechen !

Ich lass mich mal überraschen !


Das steht auf deren websit

*Garantieleistungen werden innerhalb 48 Stunden bearbeitet.*


----------



## wallacexiv (6. März 2013)

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Brixton (6. März 2013)

Da lob ich mir RS bzw. Sportimports.
Bei meiner Lyrik, ursprünglich 2 Step, auf Coil umgebaut war der Rebound und die Druckstufe kaputt. Garantie war vorbei.
Es wurde bis auf Krone und die Tauchrohre alles ausgetauscht. Nur Versand musste ich zahlen. Und das in ca. 10 Tagen. Darf man ja auch mal sagen...
Habe heute den Monarch+ mal angestestet. Muss erst noch eingebügelt werden aber verhält sich schon mal anders als der RP23.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (6. März 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Habe heute den Monarch+ mal angestestet. Muss erst noch eingebügelt werden aber verhält sich schon mal anders als der RP23.



Gute Entscheidung 
Welches Tune hast du gewählt?

Bei mir werden demnächst noch Huber Buchsen verbaut, um das Ansprechverhalten noch mal ein Ticken zu verbessern...
Aber jetzt schon ein klasse Dämpfer, der etwas straffer ist, aber den Federweg wesentlich gleichmässiger und vor allem im mittleren Federweg besser ausnutzt.


----------



## Brixton (6. März 2013)

HV, Tune MM.
Habe aber auch die Hinterbaulager gewechselt. Die großen waren schon ziemlich fertig und eins komplett fest. Von daher ist es kein 100%er A-B Vergleich...
Ich geb dann mal Bescheid wenn er eingefahren ist.


----------



## byronic (6. März 2013)

Also mein Dämpfer war auch mal bei Toxo, der war aber innerhalb von 3 Tagen wieder da. Habs auch nicht geglaubt. Mo geschickt, Do da.


----------



## bansaiman (7. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So da hats dann heute meinen dämpfer erwischt, propedal ohne funktion.
> 
> Glück ist wenn man einen Dämpfer auf reserve hat, Dank bansaiman
> 
> ...




Gerne


----------



## GeorgeP (7. März 2013)

speedos schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung
> Welches Tune hast du gewählt?
> 
> Bei mir werden demnächst noch Huber Buchsen verbaut, um das Ansprechverhalten noch mal ein Ticken zu verbessern...
> Aber jetzt schon ein klasse Dämpfer, der etwas straffer ist, aber den Federweg wesentlich gleichmässiger und vor allem im mittleren Federweg besser ausnutzt.


 

ich denke auch über einen wechsel nach, wie verhält sich denn der RC3 Monarch + denn so, ähnlich wie Der DRCV ?


----------



## Sunfighter (7. März 2013)

Sodala, konnte gestern eine erste kurze Testfahrt mit der neuen Lyrik machen und muss sagen ich bin wirklich begeister! Im steilen und technischen Gelände sackt sie bei weitem nicht so weit weg wie die 32er Fox Float und bleibt aber trotzdem lebendig und sensibel. Man bewegt sich einfach immer schön im mittleren Federweg. Richtig krass ist der Unterschied aber wenn man es mal richtig krachen lässt. Ich hatte keine Ahnung dass es wirklich so anders sein kann. Bei schneller Fahrt über mitlleres bis grobes Terrain spielt sie wirklich ihre stärken aus. Sie nimmt wirklich alles weg und gibt den Federweg frei wenn nötig, bleibt aber sonst schön straff ohne unsensibel zu sein. Bei der 32er Float war sie eintweder mit wenig Druck schön sensibel, rauschte dafür aber recht schnell durch den ganzen Federweg, oder sie blieb mit mehr Druck einigermaßen stabil, wurde dann aber etwas bockig. Muss natürlich noch ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen rumspielen, aber so wie sie momentan ist gefällt sie mir schon richtig gut. Der Vorteil bei den schnellen Sachen kann natürlich auch am gut 1,3° flacheren Lenkwinkel liegen, wahrscheinlich eine Kombination aus beidem. 
Bergauf war es dann deutlich ungewohnter. Ich konnte bisher nur mittelsteile bis steile Sachen fahren, dafür aber mit Felsstufen gespickt. Bei den Stufen musst ich schon weit nach vorne gehen damit der Vorderreifen nicht abhaut, und beim Rest war es bequem und gut zu fahren, allerdings schon etwas wackeliger und unruhiger.

Da ich mich ja wegen der genähten Stellen noch nicht besonders anstrengen durfte und ich am Dienstag auch per Post eine Canon EOS 550d bekommen hab, dachte ich mir kombiniere doch beide Test miteinander un drehe ein paar kurze Clips der Testfahrt.
Man darf jetzt nicht zuviel erwarten, hab einige Fehler gemacht, Schärfe stimmt oft nicht, Die Verschlusszeit war manchmal nicht richtig und die Perspektiven sind auch noch stark verbesserungswürdig, aber für meinen ersten Versuch bin ich dann doch ganz zufrieden. 
Da ich nur die Testversion einer Videosoftware habe wurde mir zusätzlich noch ständig ein Wasserzeichen über das fertige Video gelegt .... hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich ne andere verwendet ...^^
Alles in allem nichts besonderes, aber wills jetzt trotzdem mal hier teilen.


----------



## chucki_bo (7. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> jep da ist noch garantie drauf, könnte mir glatt vorstellen das die mir einen service berechen !
> 
> Ich lass mich mal überraschen !
> 
> ...



Wenn Du die Wartezeit VOR der Versandaufforderung nicht mitrechnest 4 bis max. 10 Tage. Den Garantiefall hatte ich noch nie ....

Ich hab da noch nie nen Zeitproblem gehabt... Allerdings hast Du Dir nen blöden Zeitpunkt ausgesucht. So kurz vorm Wetteraufschwung wollen vermutlich viele Ihre Dämpfer und Gabeln noch in der Schlechtwetterperiode gewartet haben...

Viel Glück!


----------



## GeorgeP (7. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Wartezeit VOR der Versandaufforderung nicht mitrechnest 4 bis max. 10 Tage. Den Garantiefall hatte ich noch nie ....
> 
> Ich hab da noch nie nen Zeitproblem gehabt... Allerdings hast Du Dir nen blöden Zeitpunkt ausgesucht. So kurz vorm Wetteraufschwung wollen vermutlich viele Ihre Dämpfer und Gabeln noch in der Schlechtwetterperiode gewartet haben...
> 
> Viel Glück!


 

Manche dinge kann man sich nicht aussuchen, hab ja zum glück einen reservedämpfer
Von daher bleibe ich ja am fahren !


----------



## projekt (7. März 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (7. März 2013)

Hier kann man mal schön sehen wie die Lyrik im Remedy arbeitet


----------



## Brixton (7. März 2013)

Die Lyrik hat ja Urlaub


----------



## GeorgeP (7. März 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Die Lyrik hat ja Urlaub



im moment ja ...


----------



## Sieb (7. März 2013)

XTC999 schrieb:


> Seit diese woche ein stolzer Besitzer von ein Remedy 7 2011.


Gratuliere!


----------



## cubanito (8. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Sodala, konnte gestern eine erste kurze Testfahrt mit der neuen Lyrik machen und muss sagen ich bin wirklich begeister! Im steilen und technischen Gelände sackt sie bei weitem nicht so weit weg wie die 32er Fox Float und bleibt aber trotzdem lebendig und sensibel. Man bewegt sich einfach immer schön im mittleren Federweg. Richtig krass ist der Unterschied aber wenn man es mal richtig krachen lässt. Ich hatte keine Ahnung dass es wirklich so anders sein kann. Bei schneller Fahrt über mitlleres bis grobes Terrain spielt sie wirklich ihre stärken aus. Sie nimmt wirklich alles weg und gibt den Federweg frei wenn nötig, bleibt aber sonst schön straff ohne unsensibel zu sein. Bei der 32er Float war sie eintweder mit wenig Druck schön sensibel, rauschte dafür aber recht schnell durch den ganzen Federweg, oder sie blieb mit mehr Druck einigermaßen stabil, wurde dann aber etwas bockig. Muss natürlich noch ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen rumspielen, aber so wie sie momentan ist gefällt sie mir schon richtig gut. Der Vorteil bei den schnellen Sachen kann natürlich auch am gut 1,3° flacheren Lenkwinkel liegen, wahrscheinlich eine Kombination aus beidem.
> Bergauf war es dann deutlich ungewohnter. Ich konnte bisher nur mittelsteile bis steile Sachen fahren, dafür aber mit Felsstufen gespickt. Bei den Stufen musst ich schon weit nach vorne gehen damit der Vorderreifen nicht abhaut, und beim Rest war es bequem und gut zu fahren, allerdings schon etwas wackeliger und unruhiger.
> 
> Da ich mich ja wegen der genähten Stellen noch nicht besonders anstrengen durfte und ich am Dienstag auch per Post eine Canon EOS 550d bekommen hab, dachte ich mir kombiniere doch beide Test miteinander un drehe ein paar kurze Clips der Testfahrt.
> ...



ach ja der Frühling kommt


----------



## cubanito (8. März 2013)

Verkaufe Trek Remedy 9 2013er Rahmen in 18,5 wegen Fehlkauf, bei Interesse PM an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. März 2013)

Zu groß , klein?


----------



## Sunfighter (9. März 2013)

wolltest du nicht gerade noch die Gabel wechseln?


----------



## Sunfighter (9. März 2013)

Sodala, nachdem es gestern so schön war bin nochmal raus auf die Eichstätter Trails und hab ein zweites Video gemacht. Diesmal ohne Wasserzeichen, danke GeorgeP für den Tipp!

Diesmal hab ich mir ein bisschen interessanteres Terrain ausgesucht, damit es etwas kurzweiliger zum Anschaun ist. Die Einstellungen sind mir dieses Mal auch schon ein besser gelungen, auch wenn immer noch vieles verkehrt ist und die Steilheit nicht immer gut rüber kommt. Übung macht den Meister^^


----------



## Asko (9. März 2013)

Schönes Video Sunfighter 

Heute morgen meins fertiggebastelt.
Gab neue Laufräder und Reifen und noch ein paar kleine Spielerein wie Hope Sattelklemme und Lenkerendkappen.
Hab mich jetzt doch gegen die Lyrik entschieden, die Talas reicht mir (zumindest im moment) einfach.
Wiegt jetzt 13.8kg wie es dasteht. 
Könnte zwar mit Lenker, Vorbau und Pedale noch was einsparen, aber mir gefällts so


----------



## GeorgeP (9. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Sodala, nachdem es gestern so schön war bin nochmal raus auf die Eichstätter Trails und hab ein zweites Video gemacht. Diesmal ohne Wasserzeichen, danke GeorgeP für den Tipp!
> 
> Diesmal hab ich mir ein bisschen interessanteres Terrain ausgesucht, damit es ein bisschen kurzweiliger zum Anschaun ist. Die Einstellungen sind mir dieses Mal auch schon ein bisschen besser gelungen, auch wenn immer noch vieles verkehrt ist und die Steilheit nicht immer gut rüber kommt. Übung macht den Meister^^




Gefällt mir 

Gar nicht mal so übel das program, gell 

Wenn jetzt meine untere dämpferschraube mal endlich eintifft kann ich auch wieder aufs bike und das ein oder ander filmchen machen


----------



## Sunfighter (9. März 2013)

Das Programm ist total übersichtlich und intuitiv zu bedienen, also für Einsteiger wirklich sehr gut geeignet! So macht das Ganze gleich viel mehr Spaß!^^
Mehr Remedys in Videos! Wer so ein fesches Bike hat muss es zeigen 




GeorgeP schrieb:


> Gefällt mir
> 
> Gar nicht mal so übel das program, gell
> 
> Wenn jetzt meine untere dämpferschraube mal endlich eintifft kann ich auch wieder aufs bike und das ein oder ander filmchen machen


----------



## Asko (9. März 2013)

Von welchen Programm redet ihr denn wenn man fragen darf?
Such grade auch was zum schneiden.


----------



## Sunfighter (9. März 2013)

Hätte ehrlich gesat gedacht dass dein Bike ein gutes Stück leichter ist, hast ja eigentlich keine richtig schweren Teile dran ... zumindest seh ich sie auf den ersten Blick nicht^^




Asko schrieb:


> Schönes Video Sunfighter
> 
> Heute morgen meins fertiggebastelt.
> Gab neue Laufräder und Reifen und noch ein paar kleine Spielerein wie Hope Sattelklemme und Lenkerendkappen.
> ...


----------



## cubanito (9. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Sodala, nachdem es gestern so schön war bin nochmal raus auf die Eichstätter Trails und hab ein zweites Video gemacht. Diesmal ohne Wasserzeichen, danke GeorgeP für den Tipp!
> 
> Diesmal hab ich mir ein bisschen interessanteres Terrain ausgesucht, damit es ein bisschen kurzweiliger zum Anschaun ist. Die Einstellungen sind mir dieses Mal auch schon ein bisschen besser gelungen, auch wenn immer noch vieles verkehrt ist und die Steilheit nicht immer gut rüber kommt. Übung macht den Meister^^




schön gemacht


----------



## SimonTrek (10. März 2013)

Trek Remedy 9 , 13,4 Kg. 
Aber immer noch nicht fertig 

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3190/3vwnbysu_jpg.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (10. März 2013)

SimonTrek schrieb:


> Trek Remedy 9 , 13,4 Kg.
> Aber immer noch nicht fertig
> 
> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3190/3vwnbysu_jpg.htm



Naja nicht unbedingt ein leichtgewicht,meins wiegt als Enduro aufbau 13,7Kg

Das ist dann mit Reverb und richtigen reifen !

Also du kannst da bestimmt noch gut gewicht sparen...


----------



## Brixton (10. März 2013)

Ich glaub Simon hat auch den 21,5" Panzer wenn ich richtig sehe. Das macht bestimmt auch bisserl was aus.


----------



## dazed_confused (10. März 2013)

ich hab jetzt einige seiten gelesen,aber dazu nichts gefunden deshalb frag ich mal in die runde.
ich war letzte woche bei einem fahrradhändler in der nähe,zufällig ergab sich ein kurzer plausch mit selbigem über das aktuelle remedy.
irgendwann meinte er die bikes mit dem aufdruck E2 hätten gabeln verbaut die etwas anders konstruiert sind als eben die "herkömmlichen" gabeln.
wenn ich auf der trek-hp danach suche seh ich da nur was was eben wie ein tapered steuerrohr aussieht.
weiss jemand was darüber?
besten dank schonmal!


----------



## GeorgeP (10. März 2013)

dazed_confused schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt einige seiten gelesen,aber dazu nichts gefunden deshalb frag ich mal in die runde.
> ich war letzte woche bei einem fahrradhändler in der nähe,zufällig ergab sich ein kurzer plausch mit selbigem über das aktuelle remedy.
> irgendwann meinte er die bikes mit dem aufdruck E2 hätten gabeln verbaut die etwas anders konstruiert sind als eben die "herkömmlichen" gabeln.
> wenn ich auf der trek-hp danach suche seh ich da nur was was eben wie ein tapered steuerrohr aussieht.
> ...



E2 ist taperd also nichts ungewöhnliches mehr, desweiteren gibts noch das DRCV system. Das ist aber alles bei trek auf der seite beschrieben.

Ich bin ja immer wieder verwundert wie unfähig so manche bike händler sind ..................


----------



## dazed_confused (10. März 2013)

das drcv hab ich mir da auch zu gemüte geführt per video.
also entweder hat er es selber nicht richtig verstanden oder er wollte mir einen bären aufbinden.danke für deine antwort!


----------



## SimonTrek (10. März 2013)

Ja, habe einen 21,5 Panzer, der ist gut  
Na ja, und was mir noch einfällt, den Gabelschaft habe ich jetzt auch gekürzt, sind bestimmt wieder paar Gramm.
Aber bei meinem Gewicht von 105 kg kommt es nicht so auf das Gewicht an.
Was ich noch ändern werde ist der Vorbau, der ist mir ein wenig zu lang.


----------



## cubanito (10. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> E2 ist taperd also nichts ungewöhnliches mehr, desweiteren gibts noch das DRCV system. Das ist aber alles bei trek auf der seite beschrieben.
> 
> Ich bin ja immer wieder verwundert wie unfähig so manche bike händler sind ..................



auch nicht zu vergessen der active braking pivot....der den dämpfer immer aktiv hält weil er schwimmend gelagert ist.... inkl. ewig langer rahmengarantie


----------



## cubanito (10. März 2013)

und und und... =)


----------



## bansaiman (11. März 2013)

Damit du es richtig besser weißt als den Händler. E2 steht nicht allgemein für tapered sondern für diese spezielle Konstruktionsweise bei den Trek Rädern ;-) 
aber nimm lieber ein 2012er Modell.die sind technisch nämlich gleich aber günstiger u.die Drcv Gabel taugt nichts.da lieber ne Lyrik oder Deville rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (11. März 2013)

kommt aber wirklich drauf an was man machen möchte, für tourenfahrer finde ich die drcv gabel nicht verkehrt! man nutzt viel federweg und kommt komfortabel, zügig und sicher den berg runter. für alle dies n bisschen mehr krachen lassen wollen gibts dann natürlich ner 34er fox oder lyrik oder deville oder ....^^




bansaiman schrieb:


> Damit du es richtig besser weißt als den Händler. E2 steht nicht allgemein für tapered sondern für diese spezielle Konstruktionsweise bei den Trek Rädern ;-)
> aber nimm lieber ein 2012er Modell.die sind technisch nämlich gleich aber günstiger u.die Drcv Gabel taugt nichts.da lieber ne Lyrik oder Deville rein


----------



## GeorgeP (11. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> kommt aber wirklich drauf an was man machen möchte, für tourenfahrer finde ich die drcv gabel nicht verkehrt! man nutzt viel federweg und kommt komfortabel, zügig und sicher den berg runter. für alle dies n bisschen mehr krachen lassen wollen gibts dann natürlich ner 34er fox oder lyrik oder deville oder ....^^


 

Das kann man so glaub ich stehen lassen !


----------



## dazed_confused (11. März 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Damit du es richtig besser weißt als den Händler. E2 steht nicht allgemein für tapered sondern für diese spezielle Konstruktionsweise bei den Trek Rädern ;-)
> aber nimm lieber ein 2012er Modell.die sind technisch nämlich gleich aber günstiger u.die Drcv Gabel taugt nichts.da lieber ne Lyrik oder Deville rein


danke fuer den hinweis.das kleinste remedy gibts mit float evolution gabel ohne drcv,das remedy 8 von 2012 mit drcv forke und 200 euro weniger.
ich hab noch ne lyrik,die ich einbauen koennte.jetzt muesste ich mich zwischen beiden varianten entscheiden..


----------



## bansaiman (11. März 2013)

dazed_confused schrieb:


> danke fuer den hinweis.das kleinste remedy gibts mit float evolution gabel ohne drcv,das remedy 8 von 2012 mit drcv forke und 200 euro weniger.
> ich hab noch ne lyrik,die ich einbauen koennte.jetzt muesste ich mich zwischen beiden varianten entscheiden..




Frag mal bei Fahrrad XXl in St. Augustin an, ob die noch Restremedys von 2012 stehen haben. Die sind dort i.d.R. billiger als sonst im Netz. Musst aber anrufen, auf der Seite die Preise sind nicht aktuell.
Ich hatte 2012 mein 2011 Remy 7 für 1599 bekommen.


----------



## psychoo2 (11. März 2013)

Hallo Leute ! Will eventuell meinen Trek Remedy Rahmen verkaufen und wollte mal nachfragen was man dafür so verlangen kann.

Daten :

Trek Remedy 8 (2011) Rahmen inkl. Federbein und Steuersatz
Fox Talas RC2 36er Gabel mit 160mm Federweg
1 Satz Veltec V-Two Felgen

Alle Teile weisen natürlich Gebrauchsspuren auf aber funktionieren Tadellos !

Was kann man dafür noch so bekommen ?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. März 2013)

Ich hab für mein Remedy 8 2012 nur 1999 bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dazed_confused (11. März 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ich hab für mein Remedy 8 2012 nur 1999 bezahlt.


wo und wann?
danke an bansaiman für den tip!


----------



## cubanito (11. März 2013)

dazed_confused schrieb:


> wo und wann?
> danke an bansaiman für den tip!




guck einfach im internet www.fahrrad-xxl.de da bekommst du auch genau angezeigt wer wie was in welcher Filliale hat die Preise sind überall gleich...notfalls von einer Filliale online bestellen...

lg cuba


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. März 2013)

Im Dezember in Hanau. Das 9ner hat genau 2499 gekostet. War mir aber nicht Wert da eh keine Reverb dabei war. So habe ich die Reverb, TRS Duall+ KeFü , Rockring,22 KB und 36 KB für noch 450 nachgerüstet. Kommen noch Lyrik und Spank Subrosa dazu was nochmal 1000 ausmacht.


----------



## dazed_confused (11. März 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> guck einfach im internet www.fahrrad-xxl.de da bekommst du auch genau angezeigt wer wie was in welcher Filliale hat die Preise sind überall gleich...notfalls von einer Filliale online bestellen...
> 
> lg cuba


danke,hatte ich schon entdeckt.hab noch woanders ein 7er von 2012 für knapp über 2000 entdeckt.

mal sehen was es nun wird.der winter ist in den letzten zügen und ich werd immer nervöser sobald ich mit dem auto mal die stadt verlasse und bewaldete gegenden durchfahre..


----------



## cubanito (12. März 2013)

was ein sauwetter....


----------



## bansaiman (12. März 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> guck einfach im internet www.fahrrad-xxl.de da bekommst du auch genau angezeigt wer wie was in welcher Filliale hat die Preise sind überall gleich...notfalls von einer Filliale online bestellen...
> 
> 
> CUBANITO:
> ...


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Naja nicht unbedingt ein leichtgewicht,meins wiegt als Enduro aufbau 13,7Kg
> 
> Das ist dann mit Reverb und richtigen reifen !
> 
> Also du kannst da bestimmt noch gut gewicht sparen...



Ach meines wiegt 13,9 mit Männerbereifung und Standard Hope/Flow LRS und 55 CR. Da ginge noch einiges. Lyrik, -150g, LRS mit anderen Speichen und Nippeln -100g. 300g Sattel gegen 200g Sattel. -100g
Leichtere Reifen als Minion 2.5 Supertacky und Ardent 2.4 mit ausreichend Grip gäbs auch. - 250g.
Aber was solls. Das Mega hatte über 14kg und ich bin überall hoch unter runtergekommen.


----------



## albinice (13. März 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob ich meinen Lrs Bontrager Rhythm Elite TLR Disc 2010 von 15 mm auf 20 mm umbauen kann und wo ich das Teil bekomme?
Bekomme die nächsten Tage meine Lyrik.......

Danke im voraus
Jürgen


----------



## Asko (13. März 2013)

albinice schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob ich meinen Lrs Bontrager Rhythm Elite TLR Disc 2010 von 15 mm auf 20 mm umbauen kann und wo ich das Teil bekomme?
> Bekomme die nächsten Tage meine Lyrik.......
> 
> Danke im voraus
> Jürgen



evtl. hilft dir das und die darauffolgenden Antworten weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10357431#post10357431

Bin aber nicht sicher ob man den 2010er auch schon umrüsten kann


----------



## albinice (13. März 2013)

Danke - ich habe sie gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (13. März 2013)

Teile deine Erkenntnis mit uns!


----------



## albinice (13. März 2013)

so, meine Erkenntnis : http://jehlebikes.de/bontrager-rhyth...lusskappe.html

für weitere Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung

Grüsse


----------



## albinice (13. März 2013)

kann sein, dass der Link nicht funktioniert?!
Jedenfalls : BONTRAGER Rhythm Elite 20mm Naben Abschlusskappe schwarz Einzelpreis EUR 13,89 bei Jehlebikes.de


----------



## wallacexiv (13. März 2013)

Link geht nicht, aber danke für deine Rückmeldung!


----------



## GeorgeP (13. März 2013)

Schon interessant wie sich die GEO daten beim umbau auf eine Lyrik verändern.
Jetzt weis man auch wieso es im downhill so ruhig liegt.

Alle daten bezogen auf den 19,5 rahmen in der "tiefen " einstellung.


----------



## cubanito (13. März 2013)

Wie ist dann die Tretlagerhöhe bein ner 160er Gabel?


----------



## GeorgeP (13. März 2013)

die daten konnte ich irgendwie nicht ändern ..


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. März 2013)

Warum nicht. Einfach eingeben. (17.5" inkl. Angleset)
Aktuell siehts bei mir so aus. Sieht auf dem Bild garnicht so flach aus. Aber fühlt sich wohl deshalb etwas merkwürdig an.



 



Da werde ich etwas ändern. Die Gabel auf 150mm traveln und evtl. nur -1°. 





Sieht zahlenmäßig zumindest besser aus.

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade der Radstand stimmt nicht, steht noch der vom stumpj drin.


----------



## aurbans (13. März 2013)

albinice schrieb:


> so, meine Erkenntnis : http://jehlebikes.de/bontrager-rhyth...lusskappe.html
> 
> für weitere Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung
> 
> Grüsse



Bei 

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...ager-Rhythm-Pro-20mm-Axle-End-Caps-Black.html

Bontrager Rhythm Pro 20mm Axle End Caps Black für 4,90 + 5,50 Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (13. März 2013)

Sind die Rhythm Pro die gleichen wie die Rhythm Elite?




aurbans schrieb:


> Bei
> 
> http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...ager-Rhythm-Pro-20mm-Axle-End-Caps-Black.html
> 
> Bontrager Rhythm Pro 20mm Axle End Caps Black für 4,90 + 5,50 Versand


----------



## Sunfighter (13. März 2013)

Ich habs bei meinem hier mitm Meterstab gemessen und es sind 35,5 -35,7 is schwer es ganz genau zu sagen, Bike muss ja exakt grade stehen, Lenker gerade etc.
Rein rechnerisch dachte ich müssten es eigentlich 36 sein, sind es aber wirklich nicht.
Ich habe genau die Tretlagermitte gemessen.
Momentan hab ich noch 2,35er Maxxis Swampthing drauf, vielleicht bauen die Hans Dampf etwas höher und es stimmt dann mit meiner Rechnung überein.

Winkel hatte ich ganz ähnlich errechnet, Lenkwinkel 65,8 und Sitzwinkel 71,8, in etwa genauso wie beim 2012er Slash mit der Fox 36.




cubanito schrieb:


> Wie ist dann die Tretlagerhöhe bein ner 160er Gabel?


----------



## aurbans (13. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Sind die Rhythm Pro die gleichen wie die Rhythm Elite?



Ja,es sind die gleichen.Hab sie selber bei bike-alm gekauft und bereits verbaut.


----------



## Brixton (13. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Schon interessant wie sich die GEO daten beim umbau auf eine Lyrik verändern.
> Jetzt weis man auch wieso es im downhill so ruhig liegt.
> 
> Alle daten bezogen auf den 19,5 rahmen in der "tiefen " einstellung.


Was ausser der Tretlagerhöhe sorgt den theoretisch für die Unruhe?


----------



## Sunfighter (13. März 2013)

Für Unruhe sorgen im Allgemeinen steile Lenkwinkel und kurze Radstände, auch sehr kurze Kettenstreben können sich "unruhig" anfühlen, andere nennen es eher verspielt^^



Brixton schrieb:


> Was ausser der Tretlagerhöhe sorgt den theoretisch für die Unruhe?


----------



## Brixton (13. März 2013)

Es liest sich als sollte es mit der Lyrik unruhiger werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (14. März 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Es liest sich als sollte es mit der Lyrik unruhiger werden...



wieso sollte es mit der Lyrik unruhiger werden? Der Radstand wird größer, der Lenkwinkel flacher und das Tretlager geht nur unwesentlich nach oben.
An welchen Werten machst du das denn fest?


----------



## Brixton (14. März 2013)

Habs doch eh geschrieben! Ich habe gemeint, dass es sich so gelesen hat als ob es so wäre!
Nicht, dass andere mitleser meinen mit 160 oder 170 mm wird's ein Zappelphilipp ;-)


----------



## Sunfighter (14. März 2013)

Ja ok, des hab ich net gecheckt, ich dachte du meinst es wäre so ...^^
aber dann sind wir uns ja einig


----------



## cubanito (14. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Ich habs bei meinem hier mitm Meterstab gemessen und es sind 35,5 -35,7 is schwer es ganz genau zu sagen, Bike muss ja exakt grade stehen, Lenker gerade etc.
> Rein rechnerisch dachte ich müssten es eigentlich 36 sein, sind es aber wirklich nicht.
> Ich habe genau die Tretlagermitte gemessen.
> Momentan hab ich noch 2,35er Maxxis Swampthing drauf, vielleicht bauen die Hans Dampf etwas höher und es stimmt dann mit meiner Rechnung überein.
> ...


 
wie kommste sonst damit klar abgesehen davon, dass du mehr bums vorne hast =)


----------



## Sunfighter (14. März 2013)

Mei man kann halt mehr einstellen und die Gabel leichter an die jeweilige Strecke anpassen. (muss man dann aber auch machen wenn man alles rausholen will, trifft nur zu wenn man viel stark unterschiedliche Sachen fährt, also Speed oder Technik, geht natürlich auch mit ner standard Einstellung die einem passt, is dann aber immer ein Kompromiss) Sie sackt dann im steilen technischen nicht so ab und bewegt sich immer schön im mittleren Federweg, und beim schnellen Heizen gibt sie dann auch nicht gleich zuviel Federweg frei und man hat Reserven. (Frage ist immer nur ob man die braucht. Ich bin nicht so der Racer und meine Drops sind auch net viel höher als n Meter, aber mir gefällt das sie im technischen nicht durchsackt) Endprogression ist auch deutlich spürbar, anders als bei der DRCV, durchgeschlagen bin ich noch nicht, 2-3 mm waren bis jetzt immer Reserve. Dazu kommen noch der flachere Lenkwinkel und der größere Radstand, alles in allem wird das Bike schon etwas laufruhiger. Mir persönlich gefällt der flachere Lenkwinkel ganz gut, allerdings muss man sich, insbesondere beim bergauffahren wenns sehr steil wird und auch auf einem verblockten geraden Trail schon erst dran gewöhnen, es ist doch etwas kippeliger wenn man langsam unterwegs ist und es nicht steil bergab geht. Gefällt sicher nicht jedem. Dass der größere Radstand das Bike weniger wendig macht wär mir ehrlich gesagt nicht aufgefallen, ist in virtuel 18,5 immer noch völlig ok für mich.
Wenn man allerdings in normalem Tempo und nicht zu hartem Gelände unterwegs ist rentiert sich ein Umstieg eher weniger. Dann ist es eher ne optische Frage, ist sicher auch vielen wichtig^^
Wenn mans im Groben gut Krachen lassen will und man gerne in steilem technischem Gelände rumspielt bringt sie schon Vorteile, sonst eher nicht. Bei moderatem/normalem Tempo in normalem Gelände ist die 32er Float komfortabler. Klar kann man die Lyrik auch ziemlich komfortabel einstellen, aber dann bräuchte man in meinen Augen nicht wechseln, denn das kann die Float genauso gut wenn nicht besser. Also für normale Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinen muss man nicht wechseln, die Float hat auch 150mm und kann einiges Einstecken.
Sag das nur weils mir hier von der Stimmung manchmal so vorkommt als könnte man mit ner 150mm 32 Float nicht im Gelände fahren, dem ist nicht so, die Gabel kann einiges wegstecken! Klar kann ne Lyrik noch viel mehr wegstecken, aber man muss sich denke ich immer Fragen ob man das auch nutzt.
Wenns bei mir ums Heizen gegangen wär, hätt ich auch die 32 Float behalten können, denn ich bin nicht so schnell unterwegs dass es unbedingt ne Lyrik bräuchte. Was mich gestört hat an der DRCV Float war dass sie im technsichen sehr schnell durch den Federweg rast und sich dadruch nicht gut anfühlt und man zu sehr nach vorne kippt, oder mit mehr Luft und Druckstufe zu bockig wird. Dafür wurde sie aber auch nicht entwickelt.^^

Ist jetzt mein erster Eindruck nach nur einigen Testfahrten. Kann sich also alles noch ändern, aber bis jetzt bin ich mit meiner Wahl sehr zufrieden.




cubanito schrieb:


> wie kommste sonst damit klar abgesehen davon, dass du mehr bums vorne hast =)


----------



## albinice (14. März 2013)

aurbans schrieb:


> Bei
> 
> http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...ager-Rhythm-Pro-20mm-Axle-End-Caps-Black.html
> 
> Bontrager Rhythm Pro 20mm Axle End Caps Black für 4,90 + 5,50 Versand



das klingt noch besser - danke


----------



## Brixton (14. März 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner rothaarigen Trailschönheit die mich immer treu begleitet hat. 
Ich muss zu den 125 mm Hub den Sattel auch noch zusätzlich 10 cm raus ziehen. Die Leitung der Reverb muss deshalb so locker sein.
Anbauteile kennt man ja. Nix besonders dabei.
Gewicht weis ich nicht. Man kann damit auch 1 km mit um die 30% Steigung fahren. Mehr muss ich dazu nicht wissen


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Schon interessant wie sich die GEO daten beim umbau auf eine Lyrik verändern.
> Jetzt weis man auch wieso es im downhill so ruhig liegt.
> 
> Jetzt sag nich, dass du das bike mit ner 150er unruhig findest
> ...


----------



## GeorgeP (14. März 2013)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> GeorgeP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schon interessant wie sich die GEO daten beim umbau auf eine Lyrik verändern.
> ...


----------



## Asko (14. März 2013)

Wenn ihr so weitermacht muss ich mir doch noch irgendwann ne Lyrik zulegen, doofer Gruppenzwang 

Was mich aufjedenfall noch etwas stört ist das ich meine Talas schon recht brauchbar finde.
Vermutlich aber auch hauptsächlich weil ich noch keine Lyrik gefahren bin...

Ausserdem ist die Absenkung auf 130mm echt angenehm Bergauf. 
Brauchen tut man sie nicht, aber sie macht einen das Leben leichter.

Zudem kommt noch der Preis der Lyrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (14. März 2013)

ich würd mal sagen es ist schon auch viel Kopfsache ...^^

Ich hab allersdings meine Float DRCV nie so hingekriegt dass sie im steilen nicht durchsackt und nicht durch den mittleren federweg rauscht, aber trotzdem noch sensibel anspricht. Den Rebound sehr schnell einstellen war bei mir keine Lösung.

Bei Wurzelteppichen hatte ich auch nie Probleme mit ihr, da nutzte man viel Federweg und kam sauber drüber. 
Liegt vielleicht auch an der Fahrweise/Technik und daran was man unter steil und Stufen versteht und wie man sie fährt.
Vielleicht hätte mans besser einstellen können, ich konnte es nicht.
Aber prinzipiell denke ich ist die Float DRCV ne super Gabel besonders für flowige Trails, dafür wurde sie ja auch gemacht. Ne Talas bin ich noch nie gefahren.
Bremsscheiben haben bei mir nie geklingelt, die XT-Bremsen haben aber auch viel Abstand zur Scheibe, da hätte es die Gabel schon ordentlich verdrehen müssen. Bei meinem Gewicht (76kg ohne alles) ist mir sowas bisher nur mit ner SID Race mit Schnellspanner passiert.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. März 2013)

Die Lyrik ist weis Gott günstig im Vergleich zu Fox,Bos oder Zocchi.
Was eine Alternative auch wäre die SF-12 RC2. Streif wie Totem aber Hybrid . Luft/Feder Gabel .


----------



## Asko (14. März 2013)

Wenn man sich ne Lyrik holen will lohnt sich ja eh nur das Topmodel oder?
FÃ¼r ne RC 2 DH legt man selbst gut gebraucht noch gute 400â¬ hin.
Ausserdem gibts die auch recht selten im Bikemarkt weil sie verstÃ¤ndlicherweise kaum jemand verkaufen will.


----------



## krysheri (14. März 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ne Lyrik holen will lohnt sich ja eh nur das Topmodel oder?
> Für ne RC 2 DH legt man selbst gut gebraucht noch gute 400 hin.
> Ausserdem gibts die auch recht selten im Bikemarkt weil sie verständlicherweise kaum jemand verkaufen will.


Man kann sich auch die Lyrik R aus dem Bikemarkt für ~300 holen und selbst zu RC umbauen (Zug/Druckstufe+Fett+Öl ~170).


----------



## GeorgeP (14. März 2013)

krysheri schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch die Lyrik R aus dem Bikemarkt für ~300 holen und selbst zu RC umbauen (Zug/Druckstufe+Fett+Öl ~170).




So hab ichs auch gemacht und gleich noch von Lord Helmchen tunen lassen


----------



## COLKURTZ (15. März 2013)

---


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. März 2013)

Dumm? 
Wie sagt man so schön? 1cm weniger wärst du durchgehendes ********* 2mm mehr Biene Maja .
.....


----------



## GeorgeP (15. März 2013)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Wow, so toll wäre ich auch mal gerne. Ich glaube, da kann ich mit meiner - downgrade - MZ Stahlfeder 160 einfach nicht mithalten. Ich muss auch ehrlich zugeben, ich war eben auf dem WC! Und mein Dingel-Dongel ist anscheinend wirklich viel kleiner als Euers! Man, wenn jetzt auch noch eure Heldenfotos und eure Heldenvideos der letzten Seiten zu dem von Euch selbst gewählten Anspruch passen würden, man könnte es kaum aushalten, nicht wahr Herr G. und Konsorten? Anspruch und Wirklichkeit - verdammt peinlich hier!


 

Das einzige was peinlich ist. ist dein kommentar. Niemand hat hier was von persönlichen ansprüchen geschrieben.
Hier haben die leute nur versucht sachlich ihre meinung zu einer gabel wieder zu geben.
Wieso du hier irgendwelche schwanzvergleiche anstellst ist mir ebenso unbegreiflich.


----------



## Brixton (15. März 2013)

Jetzt wird's schön hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazz_58 (15. März 2013)

Nach 316 Seiten muss irgendwann einer durchdrehen ... hervorragend!


----------



## wallacexiv (15. März 2013)

Einer muss es immer übertreiben.


----------



## Rischar (15. März 2013)

Oha! Harte Worte 
Nach der Uhrzeit war Colkurtz vielleicht betrunken und hat sich getraut, was böses zu schreiben


----------



## Sunfighter (15. März 2013)

@COLKURTZ
Naja, also man kann zu Umbauten an Bikes und deren Notwendigkeit und Sinn sowie auch zu Internetforen allgemein seine eigenen Meinung haben und keine Frage meistens wird (auch hier) nichts so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird, aber deswegen gleich beleidigend zu werden halte ich auch für sehr daneben.
Da wir alle keine Profis sind brauchen wir natürlich alle keine high-end Gabeln, was aber nicht heißt dass Amateure damit nicht auch mehr Spaß haben können.
Und dass unsere Fahreindrücke nicht unbedingt objektiv sind und in Zeitschriften veröffentlicht werden sollten ist auch klar. Aber das behauptet doch auch niemand. Hier "unterhalten" sich lediglich einige Hobbyfahrer über ihr gemeinsames Hobby und ihr Bike. Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht was daran denn so verkehrt sein sollte.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: der Berg sieht immer viel steiler und schwieriger aus wenn man oben steht ... gehts dir denn nicht so? Das mit der Selbstwahrnehmung ist nicht immer so einfach, aber ich habe es bisher nicht erlebt dass jemand großkotzig, allwissend oder von oben herab aufgetreten wäre. Jeder sagt halt seine Meinung und gibt seine persönlichen Eindrücke wieder. Und dass das Internet ein gewisses Maß an Selbstdarstellung begünstigt ist ja wohl auch nichts neues. Mich stört es aber nicht weiter, kann sich ja jeder dazu denken was er will. Ich persönlich freu mich über neue Videos und Fotos. Hab auch noch nicht erlebt dass hier jemand etwas mit dem Anspruch auf Perfektion gepostet hätte.

Ausserdem solltest du doch verstehen können dass am Bike rumbasteln ziemlich viel Spaß macht. Denn wenn ich dein Remy anschau seh ich da auch nicht reine Serie^^

PS: Ich dachte immer ne Stahlfeder macht nen langen ... naja hab ich mich wohl geirrt^^


----------



## wallacexiv (15. März 2013)

Ich bin fahrtechnisch ein echter Noob. Ich will trotzdem ein potentens langhubiges Bike. Warum? Weil ich damit Spaß habe, und nur darum geht es. Das Bike ist überdimensioniert für mich, dass weiß ich selbst, aber man traut sich auch mehr wenn man weiß, dass das Bike noch Reserven hat.


----------



## jazz_58 (15. März 2013)

hey, nur nicht so diplomatisch übertreiben! Wenn einer die BASICS nicht beherrscht, helfen auch keine Erklärungsversuche. Und jetzt bitte weiter die seit 316 Seiten gewohnte Stimmung ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (15. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So da hats dann heute meinen dämpfer erwischt, propedal ohne funktion.
> 
> Glück ist wenn man einen Dämpfer auf reserve hat, Dank bansaiman
> 
> ...



Mein dämpfer ist bei Toxo eingetroffen und ist angeblich I.O.  Die hatten aber vorab erst einemal einen service gemacht.
Gehört das bei garantiearbeiten üblicherweise bei Toxo dazu ?

Sowas habe ich nämlich nicht in auftrag gegeben, ich will ja mal nicht hoffen das Trek mir da jetzt irgendeine rechnung zukommen lassen möchte.
Ich baue ja nicht aus spaß an der freude meinen dämpfer aus ...

Hat da irgendwer von euch schon einmal erfahrungen mit Toxo sammeln können ?


----------



## doncarlo (15. März 2013)

Stehe gerade vor dem Kauf eines neuen Remedy 8 (2012)... haltet ihr den Preis von 2020â¬ fÃ¼r in Ordnung? (kommt direkt vom HÃ¤ndler) Bitte um kurze EinschÃ¤tzung  MERCI


----------



## GeorgeP (15. März 2013)

doncarlo schrieb:


> Stehe gerade vor dem Kauf eines neuen Remedy 8 (2012)... haltet ihr den Preis von 2020 für in Ordnung? (kommt direkt vom Händler) Bitte um kurze Einschätzung  MERCI




ich denke der preis ist OK, da machst du nix falsch mit


----------



## cubanito (16. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mein dämpfer ist bei Toxo eingetroffen und ist angeblich I.O.  Die hatten aber vorab erst einemal einen service gemacht.
> Gehört das bei garantiearbeiten üblicherweise bei Toxo dazu ?
> 
> Sowas habe ich nämlich nicht in auftrag gegeben, ich will ja mal nicht hoffen das Trek mir da jetzt irgendeine rechnung zukommen lassen möchte.
> ...


 

warte auf eine gabelkrone die für mich aus den usa bestellt wird...das haben sie auch mit 6 wochen veranschlagt....daraufhin meinte ich ob sie die post zu fuß bringen....


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. März 2013)

2020 ist vollkommen ok. Das sind nur 21 mehr als ich auch bei Händler bezahlt habe. Billiger wirst du es nicht finden.


----------



## bansaiman (16. März 2013)

doncarlo schrieb:


> Stehe gerade vor dem Kauf eines neuen Remedy 8 (2012)... haltet ihr den Preis von 2020 für in Ordnung? (kommt direkt vom Händler) Bitte um kurze Einschätzung  MERCI




du kannst ja noch fragen,ob du es bei.Barzahlung des kompletten.Betrags für.glatte 2000 bekommst oder bei der summe einfach etwas Zubehör.wie.knee guards oder Handschuhe.solltest welche mit leichten fingerprotektoren wie giro remedy oder fox Handschuhe nehmen.wäre eigentlich vernünftiger u.ökonomischer als preisnachlass.
aber der preis ansich ist super.nehmen!


----------



## bansaiman (16. März 2013)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Wow, so toll wäre ich auch mal gerne. Ich glaube, da kann ich mit meiner - downgrade - MZ Stahlfeder 160 einfach nicht mithalten. Ich muss auch ehrlich zugeben, ich war eben auf dem WC! Und mein Dingel-Dongel ist anscheinend wirklich viel kleiner als Euers! Man, wenn jetzt auch noch eure Heldenfotos und eure Heldenvideos der letzten Seiten zu dem von Euch selbst gewählten Anspruch passen würden, man könnte es kaum aushalten, nicht wahr Herr G. und Konsorten? Anspruch und Wirklichkeit - verdammt peinlich hier!



  ?????!
aus welchem Loch bist du denn gekrochen?ich bin.zwar auch der Meinung,dass das remedy nicht auf S 0 touren,wo man mit Stadtrad fahren könnte,verkommt.aber die wenigsten nutzen es.nur dafür u.haben den Anspruch sich mit dem Rad zu steigern.fachsimpeln ist auch in Ordnung u.es gibt auch einige,die es ordentlich u.mehr als artgerecht bewegen.doch dein Kommentar ist mal.fraglos fürn anus :-D bist wahrscheinlich gerade in der freudschen fekalphase.solltest nicht so spät aufsein u.dir von Mama etwas Erziehung angedeihen lassen.
und jetzt wag es nicht hier nochmal so nen mundstuhl zu verfassen oder ich meld dich mal flott den Moderatoren.
Schöne Fahrt an den Rest der Kollegen hier


----------



## motorsportfreak (17. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> .
> 
> Hat da irgendwer von euch schon einmal erfahrungen mit Toxo sammeln können ?



Hi GeorgeP,

meine Erfahrungen mit Toxo sind einwandfrei, fahre zu nem ausgemachten Termin hin (45km) und nehm meine Teile repariert/umgebaut nach etwa zwei Stunden zu einem guten Tarif wieder mit.

Bis heute 

Gruss


----------



## GeorgeP (17. März 2013)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Hi GeorgeP,
> 
> meine Erfahrungen mit Toxo sind einwandfrei, fahre zu nem ausgemachten Termin hin (45km) und nehm meine Teile repariert/umgebaut nach etwa zwei Stunden zu einem guten Tarif wieder mit.
> 
> ...




Dämpfer ist gestern bei Trek Essen eingetroffen, da ich aber noch auf die untere dämferschraube warte geht das dann alles in einem paket auf die reise.

Also flott waren sie ja mal bei Toxo.


----------



## bansaiman (17. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Dämpfer ist gestern bei Trek Essen eingetroffen, da ich aber noch auf die untere dämferschraube warte geht das dann alles in einem paket auf die reise.
> 
> Also flott waren sie ja mal bei Toxo.



hattest du damals von mir auch sie Dämpferschraube gekauft?bin mir nämlich nicht sicher.wenn nicht,dann hab ich nämlich noch 2 von diesen dicken,kurzen Schrauben rumfliegen.falls du noch lange auf das teil warten müsstest,würde es sich ja lohnen.also wenn du willst,könnte ich die morgen abschicken u.du überweist zeitgleich. dann hättest du die schraube spätestens Mittwoch.oder meinst den bolzen der unteren aufhängung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (17. März 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> hattest du damals von mir auch sie Dämpferschraube gekauft?bin mir nämlich nicht sicher.wenn nicht,dann hab ich nämlich noch 2 von diesen dicken,kurzen Schrauben rumfliegen.falls du noch lange auf das teil warten müsstest,würde es sich ja lohnen.also wenn du willst,könnte ich die morgen abschicken u.du überweist zeitgleich. dann hättest du die schraube spätestens Mittwoch.oder meinst den bolzen der unteren aufhängung?




Ich meinte den unteren bolzen, würde mir aber auch die 2 oberen gerne auf reserve legen. Vorrausgesetzt die sind schwarz !


----------



## bansaiman (17. März 2013)

Jepp, die oberen 2.


----------



## turbosoler (19. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit ca. 6 Monaten selbst glücklicher Besitzer eines Remedy 8 und habe nun eine Frage. Wenn ich den Rebound bei meinem Dämpfer (DRCV) auf ganz langsam stelle, fährt er nachdem er komplett komprimiert wurde nur langsam wieder aus wie er es soll. Bei der Gabel, ebenfalls DRCV, ist das nicht so, sie fährt relativ flott wieder in die Ausgangsposition.

Meine Frage ist nun, liegt das bei der Gabel am DRCV, dass sie anders reagiert als eine normale Gabel oder ist da etwas defekt? Vielleicht ist jemand so nett, dass mal an seiner DRCV Gabel zu testen.


----------



## Sunfighter (19. März 2013)

also bei meiner DRCV aus dem Remy9 ist es genauso. Da ich die Gabel hier einzeln rumliegen habe musste ich auch fast die ganze Luft rauslassen um sie per Hand überhaupt komplett komprimieren zu können. Trotzdem, sie ist in weniger als 1 sek wieder ganz oben. Die Einsellbereiche des Rebounds sind ja nicht bei jeder Gabel gleich. 
Der Unterschied zwischen langsamen Rebound und schnellen Rebound ist aber trotzdem groß genug bei der Gabel. Wenn Druck auf der Gabel ist merkt man auch viel besser wie groß der Unterschied ist, als wenn man sie nur so wieder ausfedern lässt.


----------



## turbosoler (19. März 2013)

Ok, dann weiß ich bescheid, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Xanderl (19. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi, mit dem ich etwas aufrechter sitzen kann als mit den standardmäßg verbauten 

Bontrager Race Lite Low Riser, 31.8mm, 15mm Rise, 9 Grad Kröpfung (nach hinten), Breite 720mm

und 

Bontrager Rhythm Comp, 31.8mm, 7 Grad und gemessenen 85mm Länge

Nachdem ich nach eingem Suchen von dem Angebot ziemlich erschlagen bin, hat vielleicht einer von euch einen Tip? Die Breite des Lenkers finde ich angenehm, würde ich also gerne beibehalten. Kürzerer Vorbau und Lenker mit mehr Rise?

Danke schon mal,

Alex


----------



## Asko (19. März 2013)

Wenn dir der Lenker soweit passt würde ich Schrittweise vorgehen und erstmal nur den Vorbau gegen 50 oder 60mm wechseln.
Falls es danach immer nochnicht passt kann man ja den Lenker noch tauschen.

Ich bin beim Vorbau von 100mm erst auf 70mm, dann auf 40mm und wechsel jetz wieder (hoffentlich endgültig) auf 50mm. 
Zu kurz ist auch nicht immer gut.


----------



## Xanderl (20. März 2013)

Irgendwelche Tips bzgl. Hersteller? Gutes Breis-/ Leistungsverhältnis?


----------



## Brixton (20. März 2013)

Truvativ, bontrager oder syntace...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2013)

Xanderl schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Tips bzgl. Hersteller? Gutes Breis-/ LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis?



Ich hab mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit nen Spank Oozy 60 mm fÃ¼r knappe 60 â¬ zugelegt.

Syntace bspw. ist immer arg teuer ... so ein Megaforce kostet gerne >100â¬ ... 

Und ob es das dann bringt, zumal Du dir nicht mal sicher bist, wo die LÃ¤ngenreise genau hingeht ...


----------



## mamo80 (20. März 2013)

Thomson X4 ist auch ein feiner vorbau. fahr ihn in 70mm in kombi mit einem Boobar mit 20mm rise und 780mm


----------



## Xanderl (20. März 2013)

Danke schon mal dafür 

Noch eine andere Frage: Beim Wechsel der Kurbelgarnitur auf XT das Lager mittauschen oder lohnt das nicht? 

Und noch eine Frage: Ist beim Umbau auf XT-Kurbel auch ein Kettentausch nötig? Muss mit der Kette auch die Kassette getauscht werden? 

Serienmäßig ist Kurbel und Kette beim Remedy 8 dies verbaut: 

Kurbelgarnitur

Shimano M552 (42/32/24 Z.)

Kassette

Shimano HG62 10fach (11-36 Z.)

Ich würde gerne Gewicht sparen, kann aber kostentechnisch nicht alles auf einmal tauschen 

Danke,

Alex


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2013)

Lager sind bei einer neuen Kurbelgarnitur eigentlich dabei. Und der Tausch kostet Dich ne Viertelstunde. Ich würds machen.

Wobei ich auch da überlegen würde, ob Du ne XT brauchst oder ne SLX reichen würde. Das spart mal wieder geschätzte 30 - 40 . Vom Gewicht ist das quasi identisch, meine ich.

Die Kassette musst Du eigentlich nicht zwangsweise tauschen, wenn die noch einigermaßen erhalten ist.


----------



## tulsadum (20. März 2013)

Xanderl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi, mit dem ich etwas aufrechter sitzen kann als mit den standardmäßg verbauten


Du solltest allerdings beachten, dass durch einen kürzeren Vorbau der Lenker auch tiefer kommt. Beim Wechsel von z.B. 80mm auf 60mm ist der Lenker zwar ca. 15mm näher am Sattel, aber auch ca. 10mm tiefer.
Ich habe mir den Specialized Pro Set II geholt. Hier kannst du den Winkel variieren (bis 16°, der Pro CLP geht sogar bis 21°). Somit kommst du mit dem Lenker weiter nach hinten UND auch höher.


----------



## Xanderl (20. März 2013)

Zwecks Vorbau / Lenker: Ich würde den kürzeren Vorbau mit einem etwas höheren Lenker ausgleichen. Sollte eigentlich einen ähnlichen Effekt haben?

Zwecks XT / SLX:

gebrauchte XT Kurbel (ca. 100km gefahren, lt. Verkäufer) ohne Lager für 120,-. Zu teuer oder ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2013)

Naja,

neue 3-fach SLX mit 175er Kurbelarm UND Lager für unter 120

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1175/a72325/slx-10-fach-kurbel-fc-m670-42-32-24-175mm.html?mfid=43

Ne neue 3-fach XT ähnlicher Bauart kostet knapp 30 mehr als Dein Gebrauchtangebot...

Ich wäre bei ner neuen Kurbel... 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. März 2013)

Spare lieber mit neuen LRS,TL und Reifen mit dünneren Karkassen. Da kommen schnell mal 400gr oder mehr wenn CX-Ray verwendet werden. Dann kann man feintuning ala Kurbel, Sattelstütze usw.


----------



## Sunfighter (20. März 2013)

Ein leichter LRS, leichtere Reifen etc sind aber alles Teile die das Rad nicht nur leichter sondern auch fehleranfälliger/pannenanfälliger machen!
Ne leichtere Kurbel alla XT hat diesbezüglich keine Nachteile!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. März 2013)

Der Bontrager LRS ist unnötig schwer durch Shimano Naben, durchgehende Schwachsinn 2,0 Speichen und Felge die für ihre Breite zu schwer ist. 
Als Beispiel: Spank Spike Race28 oder ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Naben und CX Speichen sind genau so steif wie die Bontrager wenn nicht steifer dabei viel viel leichter.
Ergo ist es immer noch besser als Kurbel Tausch.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. März 2013)

Wenns etwas breiter sein soll kann man sogar die Subrosa nehmen und noch steifer. Breite Felge TL Reifen dünne Karkasse . Man muss ja kein Schlauch schützen deshalb reicht dünne Karkasse.


----------



## GeorgeP (20. März 2013)

Hier hast du mal eine teileliste von mir, dann bekommst du mal eine kleine übersicht was die teile so wiegen.

Allerdings fehlen die gewichte von den orginalteilen, bis auf den Rahmen und dämpfer sowie steuerlage ist nichts mehr orginal ..


----------



## Sunfighter (20. März 2013)

naja da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung. Ich würde auf jedenfall bei nem Remedy das anständig bewegt wird nicht an den Reifen oder Laufrädern das Gewicht sparen. Kann sein dass das 8er Remy wirklich sehr schwere Laufräder hat, aber die des 9ers gehen meiner Meinung nach vom Gewicht her mit ca 1850g für nen Endurosatz vollkommen in Ordnung .. zumindest für mich^^
Klar gehts auch sehr leicht und stabil, aber dann wirds bei Laufrädern schon recht teuer, da kommt er mit ner Kurbel für nen 100er schon deutlich günstiger davon, selbst wenn er die Kassette noch tauscht.
Was mir beim Mitlesen in anderern Freds aufgefallen ist, ist dass sehr viele Leichtbauteile an wichtigen Stellen sich als ständiges Ärgernis herausstellen, gerade im AM und Enduro Bereich wo das Zeug einfach viel aushalten muss, deshalb nehme ich persönlich davon eher Abstand. 
Aber klar, ist nur Hörensagen, denn da ichs ja selber nicht ausprobiere hab ich keine eigene Erfahrung mit Leichtbau. 
Meine Alternative: A bissl an den Beinen arbeiten, günstiger und gesünder^^


----------



## Asko (20. März 2013)

Jeder verwendet sein Rad halt anders und sollte dementsprechend entscheiden wo er Gewicht einsparen kann.

Ich finds eh oft Irrsinn wie teuer es ist ein bischen Gewicht einzusparen und was einen das im Endeffekt bringt. 
Irgendwie setzt doch manchmal der Verstand aus wenn man was schönes für sein Rad findet.

Hab mir auch grad erst wieder nen neuen Vorbau bestellt, und noch nichtmal um Gewicht zu sparen sondern einfach nur weil mir der andre nicht so gut gefällt.
Das Forum hier treibt mich noch irgendwann in den Ruin, hier wird man nur auf kostspielige Ideen gebracht


----------



## GeorgeP (20. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> naja da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung. Ich wÃ¼rde auf jedenfall bei nem Remedy das anstÃ¤ndig bewegt wird nicht an den Reifen oder LaufrÃ¤dern das Gewicht sparen. Kann sein dass das 8er Remy wirklich sehr schwere LaufrÃ¤der hat, aber die des 9ers gehen meiner Meinung nach vom Gewicht her mit ca 1850g fÃ¼r nen Endurosatz vollkommen in Ordnung .. zumindest fÃ¼r mich^^
> Klar gehts auch sehr leicht und stabil, aber dan wirds bei LaufrÃ¤dern schon recht teuer, da kommt er mit ner Kurbel fÃ¼r nen 100er schon deutlich gÃ¼nstiger davon, selbst wenn er die Kassette noch tauscht.



ich hab meine duster LRS umbauen lassen auf Novatec 4in1 Naben mit Sapim Speichen Laser/D-Light somit kommt der LRS auf 1765g

Kostenpunkt 250â¬, gewichtseinsparung 500g!

Da die felgen fÃ¼r Enduro einsatz stabil genug sind habe ich diese variante gewÃ¤hlt. 



Die gewichtsersparniss beim kurbelumbau von Deore auf SLX sind rund 80g und von Deore auf XT ca90-100g

Kosten, wenn gebraucht, von 50â¬ SLX-660 bis 100â¬ XT-770.


----------



## Sunfighter (20. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ich hab meine duster LRS umbauen lassen auf Novatec 4in1 Naben mit Sapim Speichen Laser/D-Light somit kommt der LRS auf 1765g
> 
> Kostenpunkt 250â¬, gewichtseinsparung 500g!
> 
> ...




Ja 500 Gramm sind natÃ¼rlich schon ne ganze Menge, hÃ¤tte nicht gedacht dass da soviel geht. Allerdings hast du ja auch den Laufradsatz des Remy 7 als Ausgangsprodukt gehabt, das 8er hat ja nen anderen drin, ka wie schwer der is und wieviel da dann weggehen wÃ¼rde. In meinem Fall mitm 9er wÃ¤rens wohl nur 100g.

Hattest du nichtmal ein Bild mit nem Flow Ex Satz hier im Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (20. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Ja 500 Gramm sind natürlich schon ne ganze Menge, hätte nicht gedacht dass da soviel geht. Allerdings hast du ja auch den Laufradsatz des Remy 7 als Ausgangsprodukt gehabt, das 8er hat ja nen anderen drin, ka wie schwer der is und wieviel da dann weggehen würde. In meinem Fall mitm 9er wärens wohl nur 100g.
> 
> Hattest du nichtmal ein Bild mit nem Flow Ex Satz hier im Forum?




Einmal das Vorderrad im vergeleich, beim Remedy8 ist der selber LRS verbaut.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. März 2013)

@Georg
dein Umbau macht auch viel Sinn und ist gut gewählt.
Ich würde am liebsten die CX bei mir reinhauen. Aber nur die Speichen kosten dann ca240 . Das ist 2 much.
Aber was macht man nicht für sein Hobby. Wo hast du es umbauen lassen?


----------



## Sunfighter (20. März 2013)

hier hast du ja nen anderen Satz drinnen, Bike-Gewicht war aber da auch schon 13,78 laut Fotoalbum. Was hat dir an dem Satz nicht getaugt?


----------



## Xanderl (20. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Meine Alternative: A bissl an den Beinen arbeiten, günstiger und gesünder^^



Dem ist wohl eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen 

Ich muss aber sagen, das Umspeichen des Original-LRS hat was für sich. Öfter mal im Forum lesen...

Und danke für die Gewichtsliste!


----------



## GeorgeP (20. März 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @_Georg_
> dein Umbau macht auch viel Sinn und ist gut gewÃ¤hlt.
> Ich wÃ¼rde am liebsten die CX bei mir reinhauen. Aber nur die Speichen kosten dann ca240â¬ . Das ist 2 much.
> Aber was macht man nicht fÃ¼r sein Hobby. Wo hast du es umbauen lassen?




Merci 

... naja und die CX bringen dann so ca.20g pro LR, das ist es dann aber auch nicht wert.




Sunfighter schrieb:


> hier hast du ja nen anderen Satz drinnen, Bike-Gewicht war aber da auch  schon 13,78 laut Fotoalbum. Was hat dir an dem Satz nicht  getaugt?




Der Duster LRS ist mein winter LRS, und fÃ¼r den sommer wollte ich was breites haben drum habe ich den Flow verkauft. Es wird jetzt ein Spank Spike mit Tune naben, wiegt dann so um die 1830g bei 29,5mm innenmaulweite.
Da kann ich dann vorne mit richt wenig lufdruck fahren


----------



## Brixton (20. März 2013)

Wenn ich mir überlege was ich an Protektoren und teilw. Fullfacehelm und Zeugs mit schleppe im Rucksack und von dem Schweinsbraten mit weissbier am Vorabend kommts bei mir auf a halbes Kilo auch nicht an... Dann schon eher Form follows funktion.
Aber die Schrauberei macht halt auch Spaß. So ein rempy ist halt doch wieder ein besonderes Schatzi


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. März 2013)

Lässt du es bei Light-Wolf bzw. German Lightness aufbauen?
Was wird der Spaß kosten?
Ich hab auch mir überlegt die Spank Spike zu nehmen. Es wiegt weniger als Duster und viel steifer und breiter.


----------



## GeorgeP (20. März 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Lässt du es bei Light-Wolf bzw. German Lightness aufbauen?
> Was wird der Spaß kosten?
> Ich hab auch mir überlegt die Spank Spike zu nehmen. Es wiegt weniger als Duster und viel steifer und breiter.



Ich lasse meine laufräder vom Thomas machen (German-Lightness) ist jetzt schon der vierte LRS den er mir baut 

Also wenn du so einen leichten LRS mit den Spank`s haben möchtest wirds teuer.

Wenn ich nicht so einen nagel in der brine hätte, hätte ich mir lieber von dem geld einen urlaub gönnen sollen !
Nochmal mach ich sowas nicht mehr, was auch nicht nötig sein sollte das der LRS satz mehr ab kann wie ich bereit bin drauf zu halten...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. März 2013)

Ist teuer bis 600 oder bis 700 gemeint?
Das gute an German Lightness , er ist nur 19 km weg von mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (20. März 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ist teuer bis 600 oder bis 700 gemeint?
> Das gute an German Lightness , er ist nur 19 km weg von mir...




Dann fahr vorbei und bestell ihm nen schönen gruß


----------



## projekt (20. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Dann fahr vorbei und bestell ihm nen schönen gruß



... und streichel mal den "Drachen" 

Gruß projekt


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Hab mir auch grad erst wieder nen neuen Vorbau bestellt, und noch nichtmal um Gewicht zu sparen sondern einfach nur weil mir der andre nicht so gut gefällt.



Der gefällt mir auch  - wie lang ist der denn?


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. März 2013)

So, Gabel auf 150mm getravelt. 170 waren irgendwie zuviel. Dank dem Angelset und der etwas längeren Gabel hab ich eine Einbauhöhe von 542mm. 
Vorne 1fach, Führung nur oben inkl. kurzes type 2 Schaltwerk und die dicken 900g Schlappen sind auch runter. 
13,18kg. 
200g wären an den Laufrädern noch drin gewesen. Leider hat sich dieser Satz Ibex FR nicht tubless montieren lassen. Die sitzen viel zu locker auf den Flows.
Auf meinem andreren Notubes LRS war das kein Problem. 
Ärgert mich ziemlich 



 

 



PS: Shortcage + 36er Kassette geht leider nur in Verbindung mit 32er KB Vorne.
Mal sehen obs reicht. Für ausgedehnte Touren hab ich ja das Stumpj.


----------



## Winky (20. März 2013)

Also wo Ihr gerade bei Laufräder seid, ich würde mein Laufradsatz aus REMEDY 9.8 verkaufen.

"Bontrager Rhythm Elite Disc, Tubeless Ready (28 Loch; vorne 15mm-, hinten 142x12mm-Achse)"

Nagelneu und nicht einmal gefahren, nur ausgebaut.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. März 2013)

Und da fängt das falsche sparen beim Elite LRS. Nur 28 Speichen um Gewicht zu sparen. Der Rest ist gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (20. März 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Und da fängt das falsche sparen beim Elite LRS. Nur 28 Speichen um Gewicht zu sparen. Der Rest ist gleich.


mein Rhytm Pro war auch 28 Loch und mit einfacher Kreuzung und hat alles mitgemacht! und ich bin wirklich mit dem Ding nicht zimperlig umgegangen! Also Ich habs zunächst auch für wildes Gewichtsgefeilsche gehalten, aber solang das Ding tut, was es soll und hält is mir das ziemlich egal, wieviele Speichen da drin sind. Die Laufradsätze mit Tune naben haben oft auch nur 28 Speichen und halten trotzdem.
(bin aber generell gegen die ganze Grammfeilscherei, wie man an meinem Remedy auch gut sehen kann )


----------



## noBrain-noPain (20. März 2013)

anbei noch ein Bild von meinem Schwerbau-Remedy. 




morgen gehts nach Bozen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. März 2013)

Hier ein Bild von meinen Remy http://www.abload.de/img/mobile.2b9bq9.jpg


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. März 2013)

Der LRS und die Gabel werden getauscht. Als Gabel entweder 55 Zocchi oder Lyrik RC2DH Coil.


----------



## Asko (21. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Der gefällt mir auch  - wie lang ist der denn?



50mm


----------



## Sunfighter (21. März 2013)

mal blöd gefragt, wieso fährt man eigentlich im Winter nen anderen Laufradsatz als im Sommer?

Liegts an den Reifen die man fahren möchte?
Ich kann im mit meinem Rhythmn Elite ohne Probleme im Winter 2.35er Maxxis Swampthing mit ca 2bar vorne fahren und im Sommer 2,35er Hans Dampf oder 2,4er Albert mit 1,7 bar vorne fahren und die bauen sehr unterschiedlich breit.
Hab allerdings Schläuche drinnen.
Winterwetter sollte doch auch ein jeder LRS aushalten oder?


----------



## GeorgeP (21. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> mal blöd gefragt, wieso fährt man eigentlich im Winter nen anderen Laufradsatz als im Sommer?
> 
> Liegts an den Reifen die man fahren möchte?
> Ich kann im mit meinem Rhythmn Elite ohne Probleme im Winter 2.35er Maxxis Swampthing mit ca 2bar vorne fahren und im Sommer 2,35er Hans Dampf oder 2,4er Albert mit 1,7 bar vorne fahren und die bauen sehr unterschiedlich breit.
> ...


 
Nenn es dekadent,aber ich habe einfach keine lust die tubeless reifen jedes mal umzuziehen


----------



## Brixton (21. März 2013)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> anbei noch ein Bild von meinem Schwerbau-Remedy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Schwergewicht. Viel Spass in Bozen wenn's vom Wetter her geht.
Ich wollte nächste Woche auch schon fast an Lago aber zu viele Termine hier :-(...


----------



## GeorgeP (21. März 2013)

Soderle mein neues Vorderrad ist gekommen 

Spank Spike EVO 35AL
Tune King MK
Sapim Laser/D-Light
Sapim Polyax Alu


----------



## Sunfighter (21. März 2013)

is aber jetz um einiges schwerer als das umgebaute Duster Vorderrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (21. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> is aber jetz um einiges schwerer als das umgebaute Duster Vorderrad.





jup der LRS war mit ungefähr 1830g angepeilt, ist aber auch um einiges breiter, hab eben mal einen statischen test gemacht.

Bei 1,0bar knickt der reifen noch nicht weg, mal sehen wie sich das ganze auf dem trail macht. Aber das wird nochwas dauern, bei dem wetter bleibt am vorderrad erst einmal der Swampthing drauf


----------



## noBrain-noPain (21. März 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Schönes Schwergewicht. Viel Spass in Bozen wenn's vom Wetter her geht.
> Ich wollte nächste Woche auch schon fast an Lago aber zu viele Termine hier :-(...


Hez, 
Wetter in Bozen war bombig. Strahlender Sonnenschein.  allerdings lag am Kohlern im oberen Teil noch relativ viel Schnee, weils bei denen am Montag nochmal 30cm geschneit hat. War aber nur oben, unten hats richtig gefetzt.
Nächste Woche Lago klingt doch gut, die Termine laufen bestimmt nicht davon (wobei der Lago auch nicht )
ich werd nächste Woche nach Finale schauen und da bissl fahren, soll auch ganz nett sein.


----------



## Xanderl (21. März 2013)

Lago, Bozen...

Bin fett neidisch. Bis dato und in absehbarer Zeit reichts nur für die Matscherei an der Isar und im Münchner Norden


----------



## GeorgeP (21. März 2013)

Ich hoffe doch das, das wetter am WE in Latsch gut sein wird 

By the way, das erste mal in den Alpen zum Biken ...


----------



## Brixton (21. März 2013)

Wann und wie lang finale? Dienstag hab ich noch Termin. Aber finale lohnt halt ned für 3 Tage.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. März 2013)

@Georg
Schreib mal den Preis dazu.


----------



## Asko (23. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Der gefällt mir auch  - wie lang ist der denn?



Falls du noch Intresse an dem Vorbau hast, meiner is heute gekommen. 
War doch ein bischen erschrocken was das fürn Brummer ist, kommt auf den Bildern garnicht so rüber.


----------



## greatwhite (23. März 2013)

Mal noch ne Frage zu den Bontrager Duster Felgen; Weiß jemand wieso die ein asymetrisches Profil haben? Ist mir erst kürzlich aufgefallen. Hab ich bei anderen Felgen noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Sunfighter (23. März 2013)

wow, sieht wirklich heftig aus der Vorbau.
Für mich wirkt er auch eher wie ein 40er und nicht wie ein 50er, ganz eigenartiges Design.
Er gefällt mir schon, aber ich find ihn dann doch ein bisschen zu schwer. Der Megaforce 2 wiegt in der gleichen Länge fast 100gr weniger und hält auch alles aus was das Remy aushält^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazz_58 (23. März 2013)

ebenfalls Premiere für neuen Vorbau: Easton haven, passt farblich zum Rahmen!


----------



## Asko (24. März 2013)

Ich schätze der Defy Vorbau ist hauptsächlich für diesen neuen 35mm Lenkerstandardrolleyes gebaut und sieht deshalb an meinen "dünnen" Lenker etwas überdimensioniert aus.
Mir gefällts, auch wenns von vorne schon ein klein bischen seltsam aussieht weil die Klemmung von schräg oben ist. 


Ich hab grad im Bikemarkt gesehn das es die Lyrik RC2DH auch mit DPA gibt, dachte eigentlich das es die DH Version nur ohne Absenkung gibt.
Was meint ihr, holt man sich damit nur Probleme ins Haus?
Über DPA liest man zwar auch schlechtes, aber bei weiten nicht soviel wie zu 2Step.

Das mit der Lyrik lässt mir irgendwie nicht so wirklich Ruhe


----------



## Sunfighter (24. März 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Ich schätze der Defy Vorbau ist hauptsächlich für diesen neuen 35mm Lenkerstandardrolleyes gebaut und sieht deshalb an meinen "dünnen" Lenker etwas überdimensioniert aus.
> Mir gefällts, auch wenns von vorne schon ein klein bischen seltsam aussieht weil die Klemmung von schräg oben ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn sie als DPA drinnen steht wurde sie einfach nur umgebaut, als Serie gibt es sie so nicht. Hab auch lange mit mir gerungen ob ich DPA oder solo air nehmen soll und hab mich dann doch für die einfache solo air variante entschieden. Kenn aber einige mit DPA Lyrik und Revelation und die haben keine Probleme damit .. bis jetzt^^
Manchmal denk ich mir schon dass ich mit Absenkung sicher etwas leichter die ganz steilen Rampen hochkommen würde ... aber naja jetz muss es halt so gehen. muss man sich einfach mehr schinden. Wenn ich dann nicht ganz bis oben komme liegts meistens dran dass meine Beine oder die Lunge nimmer mitmachen^^


----------



## Xanderl (24. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, mal wieder eine Frage:

Nachdem ich das Rad relativ neu habe und vorher Hardtail gefahren bin, tue ich mir noch etwas schwer mit dem Fahrwerkssetting. War gestern unterwegs und habe mich mit Luft und Zugstufe etwas gespielt.
Dazu folgende Frage: Wenn ich am hinteren Dämpfer die Zugstufe komplett zudrehe, dann kann ich den Hinterbau ja wirklich im eingefederten Zustand blockieren. Dies ist bei der Gabel bei weitem nicht so. Die Zugstufenverstellung an der Gabel hat ein deutlich geringeren Einfluß als am Dämpfer am Hinterbau.

Ist das so korrekt oder ist die Gabel defekt? 

Danke schon mal...


----------



## mw01 (24. März 2013)

Xanderl schrieb:


> Ist das so korrekt oder ist die Gabel defekt?
> 
> Danke schon mal...


 
Nein, passt schon so!


----------



## bansaiman (24. März 2013)

Normal ;-)
Gibt auch gabeln mit noch weniger Differenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xanderl (25. März 2013)

Dankeschön... Dann haben die zwölf Einstellklicks ja durchaus ihre Berechtigung.

Aber da bin ich wohl auch nicht hochauflösend genug  Hoffentlich kommt das über die Jahre noch...


----------



## MOob (26. März 2013)

Wo bekommt man so einen konischen Vorbauspacer 30mm in Carbonoptik fürs Remedy her?

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (26. März 2013)

MOob schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man so einen konischen Vorbauspacer 30mm in Carbonoptik fürs Remedy her?
> 
> Gruß


 
Guckst du Hier ist zwar nur 25mm aber die fehlenden 5 mm kannst du dann ja so drüber packen.
So hab ich es gemacht ...


----------



## Sunfighter (27. März 2013)

Hab mir jetzt mal einen günstigen 40mm Vorbau (Hussefelt) zum Testen bestellt, heute montiert und eine ganz kurze Runde damit gedreht.
Von der Theorie her sollte es ja ok sein da das Remedy ein recht langes Oberrohr hat. (18,5er Rahmen bei 176cm und langen Beinen^^)
Bergab und auf der Geraden gefällts mir auch wahnsinnig gut, viel bergauf konnt ich leider noch nicht testen da hier noch soviel Schnee liegt dass man steile Anstiege eh nicht hochkommt.
Wenn der Vorbau bergauf auch noch einigermaßen gut zu fahren ist werd ich wohl den 60er in die Ersatzkiste werfen und dauerhaft auf 40 umsteigen. 
Dann aber wohl mit nem fast 100gr leichteren Megaforce2, sobald ich ihn mal irgendwo günstig sehe ... ^^


----------



## Winky (27. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal einen günstigen 40mm Vorbau (Hussefelt) zum Testen bestellt, heute montiert und eine ganz kurze Runde damit gedreht.
> Von der Theorie her sollte es ja ok sein da das Remedy ein recht langes Oberrohr hat. (18,5er Rahmen bei 176cm und langen Beinen^^)
> Bergab und auf der Geraden gefällts mir auch wahnsinnig gut, viel bergauf konnt ich leider noch nicht testen da hier noch soviel Schnee liegt dass man steile Anstiege eh nicht hochkommt.
> Wenn der Vorbau bergauf auch noch einigermaßen gut zu fahren ist werd ich wohl den 60er in die Ersatzkiste werfen und dauerhaft auf 40 umsteigen.
> Dann aber wohl mit nem fast 100gr leichteren Megaforce2, sobald ich ihn mal irgendwo günstig sehe ... ^^



Hallo, was ist denn jetzt zum 60mm Vorbau besser bis auf den geringeren Stack?


----------



## Sunfighter (27. März 2013)

Winky schrieb:


> Hallo, was ist denn jetzt zum 60mm Vorbau besser bis auf den geringeren Stack?



viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, bin ja erst ne ganz kleine Runde damit gefahren. Werd jetzt mal ausgiebig testen sobald das Wetter ein bisschen besser wird.
Was ich erreichen wollte ist dass ich im Verhältnis zum Vorderrad weiter hinten bin, die größere Gabel war auch schon ein Schritt in diese Richtung. Einfach nur dass man im steilen und technischen Gelände ein bisschen sicherer ist und mehr Bewegungsfreiheit hat wenns richtig hakelig wird. Ich versuch grad in diesem Bereich besser zu werden und hab ziemlich viel gefallen dran gefunden.
Obs funktioniert und es sich trotzdem noch bergauf fahren lässt (ist mir sehr wichtig) wird sich zeigen.
Bin selber ziemlich gespannt^^


----------



## Sunfighter (28. März 2013)

Hab heute mal auf ner kleinen Runde die alten Flatpedals von nem Kumpel (eigentlich nur halb/halb, eine Seite Flat und andere Klick, deshalb nur mit wenigen Pins) ausprobiert und war wirklich überrascht wie sicher ich mich drauf gefühlt habe wenns drum ging das bike aufs Hinterrad zu bringen oder zu droppen (bei allem was übers Hinterrad läuft bin ich mit den Klickpedalen ein wenig ängstlich, hab da schon einige Stürze hinter mir^^)
Auch meine Befürchtung ich könnte damit das Hinterrad nicht mehr versetzen oder anheben haben sich nach ein bisschen Übung zerstreut, ging fast genauso einfach ... und nach ein bisschen mehr Übung ist wahrscheinlich kein Unterschied mehr zu spüren.

Hier fahren ja auch einige Leute Flatpedals an ihren Remedys drum dacht ich frag ich mal in die Runde welche Pedale ihr denn Empfehlen würdet.

- Sie sollten nicht viel mehr als 400gr das Paar wiegen
- Sie sollten sehr viel Grip bieten
- Sie sollten nicht zu teuer sein (keine Syntace Number nine für 260 euro...^^)
- Sie sollten auch ein bisschen was aushalten
- Pins sollten ausgetauscht werden können

Ich möchte sie gern im schweren und technischen Gelände einsetzen, einfach um ein bisschen sicherer unterwegs zu sein. Ausserdem sind Tragepassagen auf Fels mit SPD-Schuhen immer eine sehr rutschige Sache^^

Gerne auch mit Tip für den passenden Schuh, falls es da irgendwelche guten Kombinationen gibt.

vielen Dank!

BTW:

was halten ihr von denen? Kennt die jemand? 12 Pins por Seite sehen nach viel Grip aus ... oder täusch ich mich da?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Pedale/Pedal/Escape-Plattform-Pedal-2013.html


----------



## Asko (28. März 2013)

Gibt echt viele brauchbare Plattformpedale.

Hier im Forum werden ziemlich oft die DMR Vault emfpohlen.
Ãber die Escape hab ich aber glaub ich auch noch nichts wirklich schlechtes gelesen.
Die Spank Spike sollen wohl auch gut sein.

Ich hab die Shimano Saint drauf weil sie ganz gut zur Kurbel passen und ich nicht ~35â¬ mehr zahle nur damit mein 14kg Rad 80g leicher wird 


Schuhe hab ich aktuell den 5.10 Freerider (Baron).
Der Grip damit ist einfach Brutal, man klebt wirklich auf den Pedal.
Bin vorher mit Salomon Trekking Schuhen gefahren, der Unterschied ist gewaltig.
Allerdings ist der Grip wenn man absteigt logischerweise schlechter bei den 5.10, vorallen im Schnee/Matsch.


----------



## Sunfighter (28. März 2013)

danke für die Antwort.
Als Schuh hatte ich an den Fiveten Impact 2 Low gedacht, der hat ja scheinbar die gleiche Sohle wie deiner. Da hört man eigentlich nur Gutes!
Die Pins der Saint Pedale sehen auf dem Foto sehr kurz aus, hast du da trotzdem genug Grip oder verwendest du längere Pins?

Wie fallen die 5:10 Schuhe denn von der Größe her aus?


----------



## Asko (28. März 2013)

Ich hab mich gegen den Impact 2 Low entschieden weil die Sohle eher steif sein soll und er ziemlich warm sein soll, ist wohl eher für den Bikepark der Schuh.
Aber alles ohne Gewähr, nur was ich selber so gelesen hab hier im Forum. 
Man kann aber sicher auch Touren damit fahren 

Mit den Pins bin ich mir jetzt garnicht so sicher, auf den Bild sehn sie schon ziemlich kurz aus. 


Würde vielleicht nochmal n bischen im Forum rumlesen zwecks Pedale.
Mir fehlen etwas die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, will dir ja nix andrehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (28. März 2013)

Ich fahre die wellgo MG-1 mit Ti achsen und das gewicht liegt bei 294g, allerdings habe ich die M4x6 pins gegen M4x8 pins getauscht.
Die 5.10 kleben nun wie sau auf den pedalen 

Was mir an den Wellgo gefällt ist die große standfläche und der günstige preis. Auch von der haltbarkeit gibt es kein grund zur klage, muss aber auch sagen das ich hier überwiegend waldboden habe !

Bin am wochenende in latsch gewesen und habe dort die NC-17 sudpin III am bike gehabt.

der halt war so weit ok, mir ist aber die standfläche etwas zu "klein"

Als schuh fahre ich den carver


----------



## gixxerk2 (28. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Hab heute mal auf ner kleinen Runde die alten Flatpedals von nem Kumpel (eigentlich nur halb/halb, eine Seite Flat und andere Klick, deshalb nur mit wenigen Pins) ausprobiert und war wirklich überrascht wie sicher ich mich drauf gefühlt habe wenns drum ging das bike aufs Hinterrad zu bringen oder zu droppen (bei allem was übers Hinterrad läuft bin ich mit den Klickpedalen ein wenig ängstlich, hab da schon einige Stürze hinter mir^^)
> Auch meine Befürchtung ich könnte damit das Hinterrad nicht mehr versetzen oder anheben haben sich nach ein bisschen Übung zerstreut, ging fast genauso einfach ... und nach ein bisschen mehr Übung ist wahrscheinlich kein Unterschied mehr zu spüren.
> 
> Hier fahren ja auch einige Leute Flatpedals an ihren Remedys drum dacht ich frag ich mal in die Runde welche Pedale ihr denn Empfehlen würdet.
> ...



Also, ich kann nur die A-FLAT SL von Acros empfehlen. Sehen sehr gut aus, sind super verarbeitet und haben einen genialen Grip. Als Schuhe fahre ich die 5.10 Freerider. Die Kombi finde ich super !!!


----------



## Sunfighter (29. März 2013)

Ich hab mir jetz mal die Reverse Escape Pedale bestellt, weil sie preislich und optisch gut ins Konzept gepasst haben und ich bis jetzt auch nur Gutes gelesen habe. 
Was ich aus anderen Post allgemein so rauslesen konnte geben sich die Flats in der gleichen Preisklasse, mit ähnlicher Aufstandsfläche und Pinzahl nicht viel was den Grip und Gewicht angeht. Drum hab ich die Optik entscheiden lassen.
Als Schuhe hab ich die 5.10 Impact 2 Low genommen, da ich über die Freeride viele Post gefunden habe in denen über schlechte Qualität geschimpft wurde. 
Wenn mir die Sohle der Impact wirklich zu steif sein sollten wären meine 2te Wahl die Freeride. Mal schaun, bin bisher nur mit Chucks gefahren und die sind halt sehr weich. War ein tolles Gefühl auf den Pedalen man konnte sich richtig einkrallen, aber um Touren zu fahren wohl nicht geeignet da die Kraft mit der weichen Sohle ja nicht so gut aufs Pedal kommt.
Puuhhh mein Kopf brummt schon vom vielen rumlesen und rumsuchen. Hoff mal meine Entscheidung war ok, wenn nicht geht alles wieder zurück und die Suche von vorne los.^^
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## MOob (29. März 2013)

Fahre jetzt 3 Jahre Wellgo MG1 in Kombi mit Adidas Superstars (immer das Älteste Paar) ;-)


----------



## Beckumer (29. März 2013)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Danke!  Bin gerade noch auf Dienstreise. Wenn ich Mittwoch wieder da bin, werde ich sofort einen Trek-Händler anrufen.
> 
> Und danke für den Ebay-Link. Die Wippe sieht bei der Dämpferaufnahme anders aus, aber ich habe den Verkäufer trotzdem einmal kontaktiert damit er mir die Maße durch gibt.
> 
> ...





Beckumer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade einen riesen großen Fehler gemacht .
> 
> ...




So ich möchte mich noch einmal zu dem Thema mit dem EVO Link melden. Über die Trek-Garantie konnten wir es leider nicht mehr abwickeln. Trek hätte zwar einen Evo-Link als Ersatzteil geführt jedoch waren die da nicht sehr kulant ein solches Teil neben der Garantie zu verkaufen. Da ich meinen EVO-Link ja selber zerstört habe wollte Trek mir keine neue Wippe verkaufen. Fand ich schon ein bisschen schade....
Naja, zum Glück hatte mein Trek-Händler noch das selbe Fahrrad von 2009 im Keller stehen und konnte mir dann so eine gebrauchte Brücke verkaufen. 95 habe ich dafür bezahlt, mit Lager und Bolzen.

Jetzt ist mir nur aufgefallen das auch in dieser Brücke das mittlere Linke Lager am Absatz des Außenringes gebrochen war. Also genau der selbe Fehler wie in meiner Wippe. Ich habe dann das Lager gegen ein neues getauscht und die Wippe dann in meinem Remedy gebaut. Nach einer kurzen Fahrt auf der Straße, ohne Sprünge, ist mir nun schon wieder das Lager gebrochen . Das kann doch echt nicht war sein. Wie kann das passieren? Ich fahre mit dem Bike jetzt erstmal weiter, weil eigentlich nichts passieren kann. Man merkt auch nicht das der Absatz am Außenring gebrochen ist, und das Lager dadurch schwer zu drehen ist. 
Ist bei euren Remedys von 2009 vlt auch ein solcher Fehler zu sehen? Aufgrund der Schraube sieht man es kaum, man muss wirklich genau hinschauen um dort einen Riss zu erkennen. Meistens ist hier ja auch noch Dreck und Öl im Spiel das es vielen Leuten womöglich nie auffallen wird. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich davon sonst mal ein Foto machen und hier hereinstellen.


Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (29. März 2013)

Beckumer schrieb:


> So ich möchte mich noch einmal zu dem Thema mit dem EVO Link melden. Über die Trek-Garantie konnten wir es leider nicht mehr abwickeln. Trek hätte zwar einen Evo-Link als Ersatzteil geführt jedoch waren die da nicht sehr kulant ein solches Teil neben der Garantie zu verkaufen. Da ich meinen EVO-Link ja selber zerstört habe wollte Trek mir keine neue Wippe verkaufen. Fand ich schon ein bisschen schade....
> Naja, zum Glück hatte mein Trek-Händler noch das selbe Fahrrad von 2009 im Keller stehen und konnte mir dann so eine gebrauchte Brücke verkaufen. 95 habe ich dafür bezahlt, mit Lager und Bolzen.



Das kann ich ja fast nicht glauben, wenn ein ersatzteil verfügbar ist dann kann man das auch kaufen.
Da ist es doch recht egal warum das alte teil defekt ist, hast du dich mal an Trek Essen gewand.
Da sollte dir geholfen werden !


----------



## jazz_58 (29. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> danke für die Antwort.
> Als Schuh hatte ich an den Fiveten Impact 2 Low gedacht, der hat ja scheinbar die gleiche Sohle wie deiner. Da hört man eigentlich nur Gutes!
> Die Pins der Saint Pedale sehen auf dem Foto sehr kurz aus, hast du da trotzdem genug Grip oder verwendest du längere Pins?
> 
> Wie fallen die 5:10 Schuhe denn von der Größe her aus?




Warum nicht Sombrio Shazam. Top Schuh inkl. Dreck-Schutz. Fahr ihn fast ein Jahr lang, hat sich auch im alpinen Gelände bewährt. Und momentan ultra-günstig bei CRC!


----------



## Asko (30. März 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die  4.2mm  langen Syntace Pins bestellt, bin echt gespannt. 
Von den Orginalen is mir eins abgebrochen und Shimano will doch tatsächlich 8 für 9 Stück.
Mit den 5.10 sind die Shimano Pins zwar ausreichend, aber wenn ich so wie heute Wanderschuhe anziehen muss sind mir die Pins etwas zu kurz.

Frohes Osterbiken euch allen


----------



## Sunfighter (30. März 2013)

Oha, bei dir liegt ja wirklich noch ordentlich Schnee, da sind Wanderschuhe wohl echt Pflicht.

Ich üb grad immer noch mit meinen Shimano SPD Schuhen und Wellgo DH Kombipedalen (eine Seite Klick, die andere Flat und außen Pins) ... der Grip is da leider nicht so überragend und bei Drops haut mir das bike immer unter den Füßen ab^^
Hoff mal mit ein bisschen mehr Übung und anständigen Pedalen und Schuhen klappt das Ganze dann besser.
.... übers Osterwochende was bestellen kostet Geduld^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (30. März 2013)

Beckumer schrieb:


> So ich möchte mich noch einmal zu dem Thema mit dem EVO Link melden. Über die Trek-Garantie konnten wir es leider nicht mehr abwickeln. Trek hätte zwar einen Evo-Link als Ersatzteil geführt jedoch waren die da nicht sehr kulant ein solches Teil neben der Garantie zu verkaufen. Da ich meinen EVO-Link ja selber zerstört habe wollte Trek mir keine neue Wippe verkaufen. Fand ich schon ein bisschen schade....
> Naja, zum Glück hatte mein Trek-Händler noch das selbe Fahrrad von 2009 im Keller stehen und konnte mir dann so eine gebrauchte Brücke verkaufen. 95 habe ich dafür bezahlt, mit Lager und Bolzen.
> 
> Jetzt ist mir nur aufgefallen das auch in dieser Brücke das mittlere Linke Lager am Absatz des Außenringes gebrochen war. Also genau der selbe Fehler wie in meiner Wippe. Ich habe dann das Lager gegen ein neues getauscht und die Wippe dann in meinem Remedy gebaut. Nach einer kurzen Fahrt auf der Straße, ohne Sprünge, ist mir nun schon wieder das Lager gebrochen . Das kann doch echt nicht war sein. Wie kann das passieren? Ich fahre mit dem Bike jetzt erstmal weiter, weil eigentlich nichts passieren kann. Man merkt auch nicht das der Absatz am Außenring gebrochen ist, und das Lager dadurch schwer zu drehen ist.
> ...



Ach das Lager is dann gerissen?! Ich dachte immer das ist so eine Art Sprengring, oder so. Muss aber auch sagen, ich habe die Lager nie selbst gewechselt sondern immer im Laden machen lassen. Diesen "Riss" hab ich aber auch bemerkt, bin aber 3 Jahre, auch nach Lagerwechseln, immer mit dem Bike gefahren und hab's auch deshalb nie geschont... Bis es gebrochen ist


----------



## Brixton (30. März 2013)

MOob schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt 3 Jahre Wellgo MG1 in Kombi mit Adidas Superstars (immer das Älteste Paar) ;-)


Schon mal 5.10 o.ä. probiert? Die adidas finde ich total weich... Zu mindest auf langen downhills. An sonsten sind die Stars a echter Klassiker.


----------



## GeorgeP (31. März 2013)

Remedy nach artgerechter bewegung


----------



## Winky (31. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Remedy nach artgerechter bewegung



Und stell dir vor du hättest nicht das Dirtboard dran


----------



## Winky (31. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Guckst du Hier ist zwar nur 25mm aber die fehlenden 5 mm kannst du dann ja so drüber packen.
> So hab ich es gemacht ...



Hallo, wenn ich den Spacer montieren möchte, muß ich doch dann die obere Abdeckung (Dichtung) vom jetzigen Steuersatz entfernen, richtig?


----------



## GeorgeP (31. März 2013)

Winky schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn ich den Spacer montieren möchte, muß ich doch dann die obere Abdeckung (Dichtung) vom jetzigen Steuersatz entfernen, richtig?




Öhm nein die hab ich drauf gelassen, glaub ich doch zumindestens




Winky schrieb:


> Und stell dir vor du hättest nicht das Dirtboard dran



Mein gesicht war sauber, das ist die hauptsache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (1. April 2013)

HIe rmal ein ein paar Bildbeispiele, die zeigen, was unser geliebtes Radel alles im Stande ist zu tun 
Welche von mir folgen, wenn mein Kameragurt fertig ist 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lSfN6qSHUw"]Trek 2012 Remedy 9 Mountain Bike Review at Manly Dam Australia - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/tested-tr...ticles&utm_source=wordpress&utm_medium=plugin

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsWBX2xnAoI"]Trek 2013 Remedy and Fuel EX Review at Oxford Falls - Sydney Australia - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das letzte gefällt mri besonders gut


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. April 2013)

Aber du hast vergessen zu schreiben welches Modelljahr die Remys sind.


----------



## Sunfighter (1. April 2013)

Heute mal wieder ein bisschen mit den Kombi-Flats im Hof gespielt und droppen geübt.
Da ich aber mit den Flats immer noch etwas unbeholfen und nicht selten unsanft lande wars wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis mein C-Guide sich verabschiedet ... 

Ich glaub mir kommt kein 2ter C-Guide mehr hin sondern eher eine echte Kettenführung.

Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung für eine schaltbare Kettenführung 2-fach oder 3-fach?
Remedy 2012 sollte ja eine ISCG 03-Aufnahme haben oder?


----------



## GeorgeP (1. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder ein bisschen mit den Kombi-Flats im Hof gespielt und droppen geübt.
> Da ich aber mit den Flats immer noch etwas unbeholfen und nicht selten unsanft lande wars wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis mein C-Guide sich verabschiedet ...
> 
> Ich glaub mir kommt kein 2ter C-Guide mehr hin sondern eher eine echte Kettenführung.
> ...




Na da kann ich dir doch weiterhelfen, Das Remedy hat ISCG 05 und vom user Lock3 gibts dann diese kefü mit gleitblock. Schraubenfarbe nach wunsch.

Hab ich mir mal geordert

By the way, du bekommst von Bionicon kostenlosen ersatz


----------



## Sunfighter (1. April 2013)

Ja die sieht echt mal nicht verkehrt aus und wiegt ja so gut wie garnichts. Getestet hast du sie aber noch nicht oder?

Hat das Remedy 2012 echt ISCG 05?

Auf der Trek Homepage steht beim Remedy 9 2013 dass es ne ISCG 03 Aufnahme hat.

"Rahmen
Alpha Platinum Aluminium, ABP Convert, Full Floater, konisches E2-Steuerrohr, interne Zugführung für den Umwerfer, Stealth-Leitungsverlegung, ISCG 03-Aufnahme, Magnesium EVO Link, Mino-Link, 150mm Federweg  "

In nem englischsprachigen Forum hab ich gelesen, dass die Carbon Remedys ISCG 05 haben und die Alu Remedys immer noch ISCG 03. Würde zumindest zu den Infos auf der Website passen.


----------



## bansaiman (1. April 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Aber du hast vergessen zu schreiben welches Modelljahr die Remys sind.



Meinst du mich?
wenn ja,worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## GeorgeP (1. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Ja die sieht echt mal nicht verkehrt aus und wiegt ja so gut wie garnichts. Getestet hast du sie aber noch nicht oder?
> 
> Hat das Remedy 2012 echt ISCG 05?
> 
> ...




Ich bin mir sicher das auf der HP ISCG05 stand, jetzt steht dort ISCG03

Wer weis es jetzt genau ?


----------



## Sunfighter (1. April 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das auf der HP ISCG05 stand, jetzt steht dort ISCG03
> 
> Wer weis es jetzt genau ?



Also beim Carbon steht definitiv ISCG 05, aber beim Alu Rahmen net ...
vielleicht hast du aus versehen aufs falsche Modell geklickt. Würde mich jetzt echt wundern wenn die 2012er Alu Remedys ISCG 05 hätten und die 2013er wieder ISCG 03 .... aber sicher wissen wäre nicht verkehrt^^

"Hauptrahmen und Sitzstreben aus OCLV Mountain Carbon, Kettenstreben aus Aluminium, ABP Convert, Full Floater, konisches E2-Steuerrohr, interne Zugführung für den Umwerfer, Stealth-Leitungsverlegung, ISCG 05-Aufnahme, Magnesium EVO Link, Mino-Link, 150mm Federweg  "


----------



## rider1970 (1. April 2013)

Also mein 2010er hat die 03er Version, habe als Kefü die Blackspire Stinger dran--gut und günstig

Nachtrag: Im Netz steht auch beim 2013er Iscg 03...


----------



## Sunfighter (1. April 2013)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Also mein 2010er hat die 03er Version, habe als Kefü die Blackspire Stinger dran--gut und günstig
> 
> Nachtrag: Im Netz steht auch beim 2013er Iscg 03...



Die Stinger sieht wirklich nicht verkehrt aus und ist dazu noch ziemlich günstig im Vergleich zu vielen anderen!
Die wiegt zwar mit 90gr auch deutlich mehr als die Carbonvariante aus dem Bikemarkt, ist aber auch billiger und bei nem Enduro kommts ja nicht auf das letzte Gramm an^^

Du scheinst ja ziemlich zufrieden zu sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (1. April 2013)

Und vor allem hält die Stinger auch ordentlich was auch wenn's mal zur Sache geht...


----------



## Sunfighter (1. April 2013)

hab gelesen dass es bei der Stinger aber oft zu Problemen kommt weil die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts an den Schrauben der Kefü schleifen und die Kette nicht sauber drüber läuft. Hier im Remedyforum hatte einer das Problem ... irgendwo auf Seite 227 rum^^

Hattet ihr da Probleme mit euren Stingers?


----------



## Asko (2. April 2013)

Also bei mir schleift jedenfalls nix. 
Hab aber glaub ich die Beilagscheiben weggelassen weil ich sowas ähnliches auch gelesen hatte.
Hab ebenfalls die ISCG 03 Version am 2010er Remy.


----------



## rider1970 (2. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> hab gelesen dass es bei der Stinger aber oft zu Problemen kommt weil die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts an den Schrauben der Kefü schleifen und die Kette nicht sauber drüber läuft. Hier im Remedyforum hatte einer das Problem ... irgendwo auf Seite 227 rum^^
> 
> Hattet ihr da Probleme mit euren Stingers?



Nein,bei mir schleift nix-der Abstand von den Kb-Schrauben zu den Kefü-Schrauben ist zwar rel. knapp,aber es passt. Wie asko schon schreibt, Unterlegscheiben weglassen damit die Stinger möglichst nah an den Rahmen kommt-dann passt´s.
Ansonsten läuft die Stinger absolut problemlos,hatte die Iscg ´05 Version an meinem vorigen Bike (Spicy)--ebenfalls völlig problemlos!


----------



## Sunfighter (2. April 2013)

Ok, danke für die Infos.
Dann werd ich se jetzt mal bestellen und berichten.


----------



## bansaiman (3. April 2013)

Also ganz ehrlich. Wenbn ich bedenke, wie gut meine seffmade bionicon schon funktioniert -trotz dessen,dass ich keine solide aufhängung verwende, sondern das Rohr an Kabelbindern baumelt- kann man sich, wenn man die Bionicon richtig baut oder kauft ^^ und dazu ein Trailschaltwerk nutzt, sich wahrscheinlich eine Kettenführung sparen.
Genau das werde ich in den nächsten monaten auch probieren.

Also mein PLan: Bionicon, Bashguard u.Saint oder ähnliches Schaltwerk


----------



## Sunfighter (3. April 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich. Wenbn ich bedenke, wie gut meine seffmade bionicon schon funktioniert -trotz dessen,dass ich keine solide aufhängung verwende, sondern das Rohr an Kabelbindern baumelt- kann man sich, wenn man die Bionicon richtig baut oder kauft ^^ und dazu ein Trailschaltwerk nutzt, sich wahrscheinlich eine Kettenführung sparen.
> Genau das werde ich in den nächsten monaten auch probieren.
> 
> Also mein PLan: Bionicon, Bashguard u.Saint oder ähnliches Schaltwerk



solang die bionicon dran war war sie auch super, keine Frage. Vor allem zusammen mit dem xtr trail Schaltwerk war die Kette wirklich super unter Kontrolle. Jetzt ist sie halt nach nem Drop mit etwas härterer Landung zerbröselt, trotz aktiviertem trail Schaltwerk.
Also dacht ich mir warum nicht mal ne richtige Kettenführung ausprobieren, soviel geben sich die vom Gewicht her auch nicht, fahr ja kein racebike^^


----------



## nesertema (3. April 2013)

Beckumer schrieb:


> So ich möchte mich noch einmal zu dem Thema mit dem EVO Link melden. Über die Trek-Garantie konnten wir es leider nicht mehr abwickeln. Trek hätte zwar einen Evo-Link als Ersatzteil geführt jedoch waren die da nicht sehr kulant ein solches Teil neben der Garantie zu verkaufen. Da ich meinen EVO-Link ja selber zerstört habe wollte Trek mir keine neue Wippe verkaufen. Fand ich schon ein bisschen schade....
> Naja, zum Glück hatte mein Trek-Händler noch das selbe Fahrrad von 2009 im Keller stehen und konnte mir dann so eine gebrauchte Brücke verkaufen. 95 habe ich dafür bezahlt, mit Lager und Bolzen.
> 
> Jetzt ist mir nur aufgefallen das auch in dieser Brücke das mittlere Linke Lager am Absatz des Außenringes gebrochen war. Also genau der selbe Fehler wie in meiner Wippe. Ich habe dann das Lager gegen ein neues getauscht und die Wippe dann in meinem Remedy gebaut. Nach einer kurzen Fahrt auf der Straße, ohne Sprünge, ist mir nun schon wieder das Lager gebrochen . Das kann doch echt nicht war sein. Wie kann das passieren? Ich fahre mit dem Bike jetzt erstmal weiter, weil eigentlich nichts passieren kann. Man merkt auch nicht das der Absatz am Außenring gebrochen ist, und das Lager dadurch schwer zu drehen ist.
> ...



hmm, möglicherweise war dies der Grund für meinen Rahmenschaden beim 2009er. Die Schraube/Bolzen in der Mitte der Wippe hat sich in den Rahmen gefressen - vielleicht weil das Lager nicht mehr einwandfrei funktionierte (obwohl sie liefen damals ohne Probleme),  ohne daß ich diesen Lagerschaden bemerkt hätte. Hat der Bolzen bereits Spiel im Rahmen, wenn Du die Wippe abbaust? ist möglich, daß dies Hand in Hand geht - die 2009er Schrauben hatten auf einer Seite einfach zu wenig Auflagefläche, sodaß unterschiedlich starke Kräfte auf das Material gewirkt haben. wurde hier bereits im Thread diskutiert. somit wäre es vorstellbar, daß die Wippe immer ein wenig zur Seite gedrückt wird und das Lager hält es nicht aus.

(Trek Slowakei hat es damals als Garantiefall gelöst.)


----------



## demiano (3. April 2013)

[email protected],

würd mir diesen lrs: 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...l-Mountain-Laufradsatz-26er-1590g::54680.html 

gerne in mein r7/11 bauen und kurz fragen, was ihr davon haltet.
denke die 1590g sind da etwas zu optimistisch.  
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gixxerk2 (3. April 2013)

Ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht der LRS. Ich persönlich würde vielleicht ein paar  drauflegen und mir einen von Hand aufgebauten LRS fertigen lassen. Es gibt da ja ein paar gute Adressen. Mein LRS ist vom Thomas


----------



## GeorgeP (3. April 2013)

Wenn er gut eingespeicht ist, hält der auch was aus. leider schwankt die qualität bei AS etwas.

Ich kann auch nur den tip geben der LRS von Hand aufbauen zu lassen.

Wie mein vorschreiber schon erwähnt, Thomas ist ne top adresse, er hat mir schon 4 LRS aufgebaut.
Bisher immer super zufrieden !

Hier mal seine HP

german-lightness.de

Am besten anrufen !


----------



## Sieb (4. April 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hab schon viel gelesen hier aber hab eine Frage.

Welcher Rahmengrosse (ACTUAL) wurdet ihr nehmen bei 1.82 (85 cm beinLänge). Past ein 18.5 actual oder ist die Sattelstutze zu weit raus beim Touren? Downhill wird's schon passen denke ich.
Hab viel antwoten gelesen aber fast keinen erwähnt ob es actual oder virtual ist.
Vielen dank!


----------



## bansaiman (4. April 2013)

Sieb schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> hab schon viel gelesen hier aber hab eine Frage.
> 
> ...




Also jetzt mal von actual virtual abgesehen, nimm laut Remedy Tabelle L. Ich habe M als 42cm sitzrohr und 58 Oberrohr. Ist mit 5cm Vorbau schon kanpp aber noch gut für touren mit orig.Vorbau komm ich natürlich locker auf Touren aus bei 175cm. Aber bei 182 solltest du dann zu L greifen. Also 44,5cm Sitzrohrlänge. Vorbaulänge dann evtl. variieren, um dann zu gucken auf welchem letzten zentimeter du dich dann richtig wohlfühlst. aber das 18,5 Zoll/44,5cm remedy wird dir passen


----------



## Sunfighter (4. April 2013)

Sieb schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> hab schon viel gelesen hier aber hab eine Frage.
> 
> ...



18,5 virtual oder 19,5 virtual kannst du nehmen denk ich mal.

Ich bin 1,76 groß (ca 85cm Schrittlänge) und stand zwischen 18,5 virtual und 17,5 virtual. Hab mich dann für die längere 18,5 variante entschieden und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Da der Trend ja immer mehr zu kurzen Vorbauten geht ist es eigentlich sinnvoll einen bisschen längeren/größeren Rahmen zu nehmen. 

(kannst ja auf meinen Bildern anschaun wie weit die Sattelstütze auf nem 18,5 virtual/17,5 actual bei ner Schrittlänge von 85cm ausgezogen ist, aber das ist auf keinen Fall zu weit, hinzu kommt noch dass das Steuerrohr beim 19,5er virtual/18,5 actual noch 1cm höher ist, also die Sattelüberhöhung nochmals geringer ist, auch ohne Spacer)


Ich würd dir eher zum 19,5 virtual/18,5 actual Rahmen und nem kurzen Vorbau raten, macht in der kombi sicherlich bergauf wie bergab spaß.
Kommt aber immer drauf an wie lang dein Oberkörper und deine Beine sind. Wenn du lange Arme und nen langen Oberkörper hast würd ich auf jeden fall das 19,5er virtual nehmen, denn bei mir ist der 18,5er virtual mit 40er Vorbau jetz an der Untergrenze was man bergauf noch angenehm fahren kann.

Edit: grad gesehen du redest ja vom 18,5 actual, also entspricht das ja eh meinem Tip vom 19,5 virtual Rahmen^^ noch größer würd ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 225240 (4. April 2013)

@Sunfighter hast du eine Hope Sattelklemme verbaut? Ich bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer stabilen und haltbaren (die Protec ist zu filigran und klemmt nicht richtig) roten Sattelklemme.

Klemmt die Hope mit 36.4mm auch richtig? da die Originalklemme ja 36mm hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. April 2013)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> @_Sunfighter_ hast du eine Hope Sattelklemme verbaut? Ich bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer stabilen und haltbaren (die Protec ist zu filigran und klemmt nicht richtig) roten Sattelklemme.
> 
> Klemmt die Hope mit 36.4mm auch richtig? da die Originalklemme ja 36mm hat?




Von KCNC gibts auch eine in 36,4  KLICK


----------



## Sunfighter (4. April 2013)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> @Sunfighter hast du eine Hope Sattelklemme verbaut? Ich bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer stabilen und haltbaren (die Protec ist zu filigran und klemmt nicht richtig) roten Sattelklemme.
> 
> Klemmt die Hope mit 36.4mm auch richtig? da die Originalklemme ja 36mm hat?




Die Hope klemmt super, bisher absolut ohne Probleme. Man muss aufpassen dass man sie nicht zu stark zuschraubt, da sonst die Reverb nicht mehr gut läuft.
Also die 2012er Remedy Rahmen haben meines Wissens alle 36,4 Klemmmaß, genau wie die Hope, sie passt also perfekt. Dass das Remedy 36mm hat wäre mir neu.
Ich kann die Hope nur empfehlen, die Farbe ist auch angenehm, nicht zu grell.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattelklemme/Hope-Sattelklemme-rot-2009.html


----------



## Sieb (4. April 2013)

@bansaiman/Sunfighter Danke fur eure Antworte. Ihr habt mich uberzeugt.  (Und wieder was gelernt Beinlange=Schrittlange )


----------



## Sunfighter (4. April 2013)

Sodala, ich hab heute meine Pedale und den NC17 Stinger bekommen.

Der Stinger lässt sich ja an sich recht einfach montieren, aber da bei meinem Remedy leider nur ein ganz kleiner Spacer unterm Tretlager auf der Antriebsseite war, sind natürlich die Schrauben des Stinger mit denen des kleinen Kettenblatts verhakt und nichts ging. Also Tretlager raus, Spacer besorgt und drunter gemacht ... besser gesagt machen lassen, da ich keinen Vielzahnschlüssel oder wie man die Dinger nennt habe .... und jetzt läuft es eigentlich gut, nur beim Rückwärtstreten scharrt die Kette im kleinen Ritzel (hinten groß) etwas am Blech des Stinger. Mal schaun ob das dann in der Praxis funktioniert oder ob noch ein Spacer drunter muss. Morgen gehts aufn Trail dann weiß ich mehr.

Noch ne Frage:

Der Arm der Stinger läuft ja jetzt sehr knapp an der Strebe des Hinterbaus vorbei und da dacht ich könnte vielleicht ein bisschen Schutzfolie oder ähnliches hin (vielleicht auch etwas dicker damits was aushält). Was habt ihr denn da so verwendet?
Auch da ja jetzt die Kettenstrebe unter dem Stinger ohne Schutz ist, da der Kettenstrebenschutz etwas zurück musste.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. April 2013)

Ich bin ja jetzt kein experte was kefü´s angeht, aber sollte die rolle nicht so nah wie möglich am bash sitzen.

Mir erscheint der abstand doch recht "groß"

schau mal so wie hier


----------



## Sunfighter (4. April 2013)

das is halt jetzt die frage was besser ist, den arm weiter oben und die rolle weiter am Ende, oder den Arm weiter runter und die Rolle weiter in die Mitte. Arm oben und Rolle oben geht nicht weil die Kette dann beim kleinen Ritzel an der Kettenstrebe schleift.
Ich hab vorne nur ein 32er Blatt und damit der Kettenspanner auch ordentlich die Kette spannt, hab ich den Arm soweit oben wie möglich hingemacht. Dann muss die Rolle aber soweit runter, also weg vom Bash, der auch genau für 32 Zähne passt, also auch sehr klein ist. 

Werd mal den Arm weiter nach unten schrauben und die Rolle weiter hoch und dann schaun ob immer noch genug Spannung in der Kette ist. Wenn nicht gehts wohl nicht anders. is aber im Grunde egal, die Kette haut da ja durch den Spalt nicht ab.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. April 2013)

So wie du es jetzt hast könnte die kette glatt von der rolle hüpfen, mag mich ja irren weil ich so eine kefü selber noch nicht hatte...


----------



## Asko (4. April 2013)

Auf dem Bild sieht das wirklich komisch aus, kann aber wegen den kleinen Bildausschnitt auch täuschen.
Sieht jedenfalls so aus als würd es die Kette nicht wirklich Spannen.

Bei mir sieht das so aus: 





Finds auch seltsam das du sowenig Luft zur Strebe hast

Edit: OK auf dem neuen Bild siehts doch deutlich besser aus


----------



## Sunfighter (4. April 2013)

Hattest recht, es klappt, is zwar ne ganz knappe Sache aber man kriegts auch mit dem 32er Blatt hin. Die Spannung denk ich mal reicht auch noch, ist aber weniger als vorher.
Auf dem Foto bin ich ja jetzt vorne am großen Blatt, aber am kleinen läuft die Kette jetzt haarscharf an der Kettenstrebe vorbei.
Is beim Remedy a bissl blöd weil die Kettenstrebe ziemlich tief kommt durch den Knick den sie gleich nach der Aufhängung hat. Ausserdem is das obere Gewinde der ISCG Aufnahme nicht tieg genug, also ist die Stinger bei mir jetzt nur mit 2 Schrauben fest gemacht ... wird schon halten.

Edit: auf dem Bild oben täuscht es etwas, die Kette wurde schon gespannt, aber ich war ja vorne auf dem kleinen Ritzel. Am großen Ritzel wars dann gut von der Spannung. Jetzt ist die Spannung a bissl weniger, aber dafür ist die Lücke zu. Weiß jetz auch net was besser ist! Vom Ritzel kann die Kette aber eigentlich unmöglich runterspringen, da ist jetz alles so eng ....^^


----------



## GeorgeP (4. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Hattest recht, es klappt, is zwar ne ganz knappe Sache aber man kriegts auch mit dem 32er Blatt hin. Die Spannung denk ich mal reicht auch noch, ist aber weniger als vorher.
> Auf dem Foto bin ich ja jetzt vorne am großen Blatt, aber am kleinen läuft die Kette jetzt haarscharf an der Kettenstrebe vorbei.
> Is beim Remedy a bissl blöd weil die Kettenstrebe ziemlich tief kommt durch den Knick den sie gleich nach der Aufhängung hat. Ausserdem is das obere Gewinde der ISCG Aufnahme nicht tieg genug, also ist die Stinger bei mir jetzt nur mit 2 Schrauben fest gemacht ... wird schon halten.
> 
> Edit: auf dem Bild oben täuscht es etwas, die Kette wurde schon gespannt, aber ich war ja vorne auf dem kleinen Ritzel. Am großen Ritzel wars dann gut von der Spannung. Jetzt ist die Spannung a bissl weniger, aber dafür ist die Lücke zu. Weiß jetz auch net was besser ist! Vom Ritzel kann die Kette aber eigentlich unmöglich runterspringen, da ist jetz alles so eng ....^^




Da hüpft dir nix mehr runter und die spannung sieht, soweit man das sehen kann, doch gut aus.

na dann ab auf den trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (4. April 2013)

Jo, bin schon gespannt wies morgen läuft.
Beim Vorwärtstreten schleift nix, auch nicht wenn ich vorne klein und hinten groß fahre, also den leichtesten Gang. Wenn ich aber rückwärts trete schleift in der Kombination die Kette etwas am Blech der Stinger. Vielleicht muss noch ein Spacer drunter ... aber zuviel is halt auch nix, macht die Kettenlinie total kaputt. Schon jetzt is vorne groß, also 32 und hinten groß 36 nicht mehr so toll zu fahren.

   @GeorgeP hast du deine ISCG05 Kettenführung jetzt wieder abbestellt, das Remedy 2012 hat definitic ne ISCG03er Aufnahme?


----------



## GeorgeP (4. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> J
> 
> @_GeorgeP_ hast du deine ISCG05 Kettenführung jetzt wieder abbestellt, das Remedy 2012 hat definitic ne ISCG03er Aufnahme?




Hab die bestellung auf ISCG 03 umgeändert, weis überhaupt nicht wo ich die info mit dem ISCG 05 her hab

Da Lock3 noch keine gleitblöcke hat, war das jetzt wohl hoffentlich kein problem mit der umbestellung !


----------



## Deleted 225240 (4. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Die Hope klemmt super, bisher absolut ohne Probleme. Man muss aufpassen dass man sie nicht zu stark zuschraubt, da sonst die Reverb nicht mehr gut läuft.
> Also die 2012er Remedy Rahmen haben meines Wissens alle 36,4 Klemmmaß, genau wie die Hope, sie passt also perfekt. Dass das Remedy 36mm hat wäre mir neu.
> Ich kann die Hope nur empfehlen, die Farbe ist auch angenehm, nicht zu grell.
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattelklemme/Hope-Sattelklemme-rot-2009.html



Auf meiner Klemme von Bontrager, die mir mein Händler montiert hat steht 36mm drauf und auch meine Protec Klemme ist 36.0mm. Darum auch meine Frage

Aber danke für die Antwort, ich hoffe das Hoperot passt zu meinem Lenker und den Naben


----------



## mw01 (4. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


>


 
Ich hatte meinen Stinger auch bis auf einen ca 3mm Spalt zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kette nach oben gestellt.
Der Nachteil dieser Kefü ist, wenn man aufs Bike raufsitzt und beobachtet wohin die Rolle wandert!
Genau! 
Die Rolle wandert von der Kettenstrebe weg und es ergibt sich ein geringerer Umschlingungswinkel der Kette ums Kettenblatt.
Darum die Kefü soweit wie möglich nach oben stellen, sonst ist sie relativ wirkungslos.

Optimal sind Kefü, die an die Kettenstrebe selbst befestigt werden, da sie sich beim Einfedern mit der Kettenstrebe nach oben mitbewegen.


----------



## Sunfighter (4. April 2013)

mw01 schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Stinger auch bis auf einen ca 3mm Spalt zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kette nach oben gestellt.
> Der Nachteil dieser Kefü ist, wenn man aufs Bike raufsitzt und beobachtet wohin die Rolle wandert!
> Genau!
> Die Rolle wandert von der Kettenstrebe weg und es ergibt sich ein geringerer Umschlingungswinkel der Kette ums Kettenblatt.
> ...



Ja stimmt, da hast recht. Ich glaub 1 oder 2 mm geht sie noch nach oben bevor die Kette beim leichtesten Gang an der Strebe schleift. Das werd ich wohl nochmal umstellen, denn wenn ich drauf sitz entsteht ja eh wieder ne Lücke. Der Nachteil einer Kefü an der Kettenstrebe ist dass sie wenn man weit einfedert und die Kette ziemlich gespannt ist abreisen kann ... so wie die Bionicon^^
Mit nem Hardtail wär die ganze Sache so schön einfach einzustellen^^


----------



## mw01 (4. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Der Nachteil einer Kefü an der Kettenstrebe ist dass sie wenn man weit einfedert und die Kette ziemlich gespannt ist abreisen kann ... so wie die Bionicon^^


 
Je nachdem: Kommt drauf an welche Käfiglänge beim SW verbaut wird, die länge der Kette, welche Position z.B. die Bionicon oder Ähnliches entlang der Kettenstrebe einnimmt und wie groß der Federweg ist....


----------



## Brixton (4. April 2013)

mw01 schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Stinger auch bis auf einen ca 3mm Spalt zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kette nach oben gestellt.
> Der Nachteil dieser Kefü ist, wenn man aufs Bike raufsitzt und beobachtet wohin die Rolle wandert!
> Genau!
> Die Rolle wandert von der Kettenstrebe weg und es ergibt sich ein geringerer Umschlingungswinkel der Kette ums Kettenblatt.
> ...


Dazu kommt noch, dass die Kette auch auf dem kleinen Blatt geführt werden will.
Selbst mit 36er Blatt passt es noch wunderbar nach MW seiner Beschreibung.


----------



## Sunfighter (5. April 2013)

Sodala, jetz hab ichs mal so weit hochgestellt wies ging.
Auf den Fotos sieht man wie die Kette hinten groß und vorne klein läuft, also der "Extremfall". Is in etwa noch 1mm Luft wenn überhaupt. Sobald man sich aber draufsetzt und man in den Sag geht is gut 1cm Luft. Bin ja mal gepannt wie das morgen ... also heute ... dann später so funktioniert.


----------



## Brixton (5. April 2013)

Abkleben empfehl ich aber schon. Denn wenn du hinten voll entlastest wird die Kette an die strebe schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (5. April 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Abkleben empfehl ich aber schon. Denn wenn du hinten voll entlastest wird die Kette an die strebe schlagen.



Ja denk ich auch, hab vorhin schonmal gefragt was man da am besten hinkleben sollte, ging aber irgendwie unter.
Es muss ja felxibel sein sodass es um die Strebe rumgeht, aber auch was aushalten. Ne einfache Folie denk ich mal bringt da nicht soviel oder?


----------



## Brixton (5. April 2013)

Unschön aber pragmatisch ist der radschlauch mit Kabelbinder.


----------



## wallacexiv (5. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Ja denk ich auch, hab vorhin schonmal gefragt was man da am besten hinkleben sollte, ging aber irgendwie unter.
> Es muss ja felxibel sein sodass es um die Strebe rumgeht, aber auch was aushalten. Ne einfache Folie denk ich mal bringt da nicht soviel oder?



Viele nehmen Lenkerband.


----------



## Brixton (5. April 2013)

Ist halt u.U. schwer abzubekommen. Hatte schon panzertape ;-) vom Hockeyschläger das Tape sollt a gutgehen.


----------



## Asko (5. April 2013)

Ich muss sagen, ihr hattet wirklich recht 
Ne massivere Gabel bringt wirklich einen deutlich spürbaren Unterschied zu der 32er Talas.
Die ersten kurzen Ausfahrten heute waren jedenfalls vielversprechend.


----------



## bansaiman (5. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Ja denk ich auch, hab vorhin schonmal gefragt was man da am besten hinkleben sollte, ging aber irgendwie unter.
> Es muss ja felxibel sein sodass es um die Strebe rumgeht, aber auch was aushalten. Ne einfache Folie denk ich mal bringt da nicht soviel oder?



alten schlauch längs aufschneiden,drumwickeln u.mit kabelbindern befestigen.sieht nichtmal schlecht aus;ist günstig u.hält.Dreck ist da auch leicht zu entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (5. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Ja denk ich auch, hab vorhin schonmal gefragt was man da am besten hinkleben sollte, ging aber irgendwie unter.
> Es muss ja felxibel sein sodass es um die Strebe rumgeht, aber auch was aushalten. Ne einfache Folie denk ich mal bringt da nicht soviel oder?




Sowas hier KLICK


----------



## Sunfighter (5. April 2013)

So, nach der heutigen Probefahrt entschieden dass leider noch ein Spacer unters Lager muss damit die Stinger wirklich gut läuft, jetz sollte es aber passen, mehr geht eh nicht mehr^^ Im rauen Gelände hat sie sich heute aber schon bewährt, und das mit extra ausgeschaltetem Trail Schaltwerk auch bei sehr schneller Fahrt inkl kleinen Sprüngen und goben Wurzelteppichen kein Problem mit der Kette und das bei vorne 32 und hinten 11.
Auch gleich mal einen Versuch gestartet den Tipp von bansaiman umzusetzen. Sieht zwar noch nicht perfekt aus, sollte aber funktionieren.






Auf der heutigen Ausfahrt extra mal die steilsten Anstiege der Region gefahren um zu testen wie sich der 40er Vorbau dabei so schlägt. 
Ich bin zwar überall hochgekommen (beim allersteilsten hab ich aber 3 Anläufe gebraucht) aber es war schon deutlich anstrengender weil man viel mehr aufpassen muss dass das Vorderrad nicht abhebt und man aber immer noch genug Druck auf dem Hinterrad hat. 
Hinzu kam noch dass ich gestern Abend extra noch die Swampthing runter und die Hans Dampf aufgezogen hab weil ich dachte es wäre alles total trocken .... war es nicht ... und wenn der Hans Dampf was nicht kann, dann bei Matsch Grip bieten!^^






War auch heute gleichzeitig die erste Ausfahrt mit richtigen Flats und den passenden Schuhen. Hab mich letztendlich für Reverse Escape Pedale und 5.10 Impact Sam Hill entschieden.
Bergab hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme, super halt egal wie rau das Gelände ist, allerdings sobald man anfängt zu treten is es ganz anders als mit den Klicks. Bergauf bin ich im extrem steilen Gelände paarmal von den Pedalen gerutscht weil ich es einfach noch so gewohnt bin an besonders heiklen Stellen zu ziehen ... aber ich denk mal das kriegt man schnell ausm Kopf. Wurde zum Ende hin schon immer besser. 
Bergab auch an haarigen Stellen sind Flats echt top, aber sobald man treten muss geht einfach nichts über Klicks (zumindest denk ich jetzt noch so) Ich geb mir jetzt mal nen Monat Umgewöhnungszeit und dann entscheid ich ob ich bei den Flats bleib oder wieder die Klicks benutze.


----------



## bansaiman (6. April 2013)

War auch heute gleichzeitig die erste Ausfahrt mit richtigen Flats und den passenden Schuhen. Hab mich letztendlich für Reverse Escape Pedale und 5.10 Impact Sam Hill entschieden.
Bergab hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme, super halt egal wie rau das Gelände ist, allerdings sobald man anfängt zu treten is es ganz anders als mit den Klicks. Bergauf bin ich im extrem steilen Gelände paarmal von den Pedalen gerutscht weil ich es einfach noch so gewohnt bin an besonders heiklen Stellen zu ziehen ... aber ich denk mal das kriegt man schnell ausm Kopf. Wurde zum Ende hin schon immer besser. 
Bergab auch an haarigen Stellen sind Flats echt top, aber sobald man treten muss geht einfach nichts über Klicks (zumindest denk ich jetzt noch so) Ich geb mir jetzt mal nen Monat Umgewöhnungszeit und dann entscheid ich ob ich bei den Flats bleib oder wieder die Klicks benutze.[/quote]


Naja, rein nach absoluter Treteffizinez, sind die schon besser, das ist richtig. Aber wer ein Remedy fährt, fährt damit ja nicht spazieren, dafür gibts tourenfullys ;-) und die Sitationen, die dir beschert werden, während abfahrten und sprüngen erfordern evtl. mal, schnell die Füße und sich vom Rad lösen zu können; daher hoffe ich, du kannst dich mit Flats anfreunden, die vernünftigere Wahl sind sie für den Bereich 100 %


----------



## Sunfighter (6. April 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> War auch heute gleichzeitig die erste Ausfahrt mit richtigen Flats und den passenden Schuhen. Hab mich letztendlich für Reverse Escape Pedale und 5.10 Impact Sam Hill entschieden.
> Bergab hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme, super halt egal wie rau das Gelände ist, allerdings sobald man anfängt zu treten is es ganz anders als mit den Klicks. Bergauf bin ich im extrem steilen Gelände paarmal von den Pedalen gerutscht weil ich es einfach noch so gewohnt bin an besonders heiklen Stellen zu ziehen ... aber ich denk mal das kriegt man schnell ausm Kopf. Wurde zum Ende hin schon immer besser.
> Bergab auch an haarigen Stellen sind Flats echt top, aber sobald man treten muss geht einfach nichts über Klicks (zumindest denk ich jetzt noch so) Ich geb mir jetzt mal nen Monat Umgewöhnungszeit und dann entscheid ich ob ich bei den Flats bleib oder wieder die Klicks benutze.




Naja, rein nach absoluter Treteffizinez, sind die schon besser, das ist richtig. Aber wer ein Remedy fährt, fährt damit ja nicht spazieren, dafür gibts tourenfullys ;-) und die Sitationen, die dir beschert werden, während abfahrten und sprüngen erfordern evtl. mal, schnell die Füße und sich vom Rad lösen zu können; daher hoffe ich, du kannst dich mit Flats anfreunden, die vernünftigere Wahl sind sie für den Bereich 100 % [/QUOTE]


Den Fuß hab ich auch bei mit Klicks immer sofort unten gehabt, deswegen bin ich noch nie gestürzt, aber wie du schon sagt, sich komplett vom Rad lösen , also abspringen etc. geht halt mit den Klicks nicht, da sind die Flats definitiv besser. Solche Situationen treten zwar sehr sehr selten ein, aber um sich zu verletzen brauchts nur eine^^ Vor allem das Wieder-Einsteigen geht problemlos, das hatte mich ebi den matschigen Trails so genervt, vor allem wenn man nicht viel Platz und Zeit hat bevors gleich wieder richtig losgeht.
Was mich halt etwas gestört hat war nicht dass ich nicht so effizient unterwegs war sondern eher dass man wenn man durch wurzelfelder oder ähnliches pedaliert einfach nicht so sicher auf den Flats steht und nicht ganz so gas geben kann. Ging zumindest mir so, da man ja während dem Treten immer nur einen Fuß belastet und dadurch auch nur der richtig viel Grip hat und der andere bei gröberen Schlägen immer leicht verrutscht ist. Kann aber sien dass man da einfach dei Technik a bissl umstellen muss und das dann nichtmehr passiert. 

Auch bei Drops oder Sprüngen, fahr eh bloß recht kleine, hab ichs noch nicht so ganz raus mich einzuklemmen und verlier manchmal den Kontakt zu den Pedalen. 
Klemmt ihr da auch die Füße gegeneinander in die Pedale oder nur die Füße gegen die Hände, also Pedale gegen Lenker? Oder ganz anders?^^


----------



## bansaiman (6. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Naja, rein nach absoluter Treteffizinez, sind die schon besser, das ist richtig. Aber wer ein Remedy fährt, fährt damit ja nicht spazieren, dafür gibts tourenfullys ;-) und die Sitationen, die dir beschert werden, während abfahrten und sprüngen erfordern evtl. mal, schnell die Füße und sich vom Rad lösen zu können; daher hoffe ich, du kannst dich mit Flats anfreunden, die vernünftigere Wahl sind sie für den Bereich 100 %




Den Fuß hab ich auch bei mit Klicks immer sofort unten gehabt, deswegen bin ich noch nie gestürzt, aber wie du schon sagt, sich komplett vom Rad lösen , also abspringen etc. geht halt mit den Klicks nicht, da sind die Flats definitiv besser. Solche Situationen treten zwar sehr sehr selten ein, aber um sich zu verletzen brauchts nur eine^^ Vor allem das Wieder-Einsteigen geht problemlos, das hatte mich ebi den matschigen Trails so genervt, vor allem wenn man nicht viel Platz und Zeit hat bevors gleich wieder richtig losgeht.
Was mich halt etwas gestört hat war nicht dass ich nicht so effizient unterwegs war sondern eher dass man wenn man durch wurzelfelder oder ähnliches pedaliert einfach nicht so sicher auf den Flats steht und nicht ganz so gas geben kann. Ging zumindest mir so, da man ja während dem Treten immer nur einen Fuß belastet und dadurch auch nur der richtig viel Grip hat und der andere bei gröberen Schlägen immer leicht verrutscht ist. Kann aber sien dass man da einfach dei Technik a bissl umstellen muss und das dann nichtmehr passiert. 

Auch bei Drops oder Sprüngen, fahr eh bloß recht kleine, hab ichs noch nicht so ganz raus mich einzuklemmen und verlier manchmal den Kontakt zu den Pedalen. 
Klemmt ihr da auch die Füße gegeneinander in die Pedale oder nur die Füße gegen die Hände, also Pedale gegen Lenker? Oder ganz anders?^^[/quote]


Jepp, mit dem letzten Satz sagst du ja schon des Rätsels Lösung. Mit der Übung wird´s kommen. Kommen ja auch sonst Leute,d ie sicher wilder fahren als alle hier super mit Flats bei riesen Stein- und Wurzelfeldern etc. klar. HAb noch keinen auf der Red BUll Line oder sonst wo beim Dirt und DH mit Klickies gesehen 
Nur Gedukd und einfach mal fleißig des einstämmen nach vorne und hinten in die Pedale üben. Währedn des normalen Rollens in der Ebene ohne Zug an der VR Bremse versuchen das Heck zu lupfen, danach wenns klapp gleichzietig vR u HR zusammen. . .


----------



## Sunfighter (6. April 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Auch bei Drops oder Sprüngen, fahr eh bloß recht kleine, hab ichs noch nicht so ganz raus mich einzuklemmen und verlier manchmal den Kontakt zu den Pedalen.
> Klemmt ihr da auch die Füße gegeneinander in die Pedale oder nur die Füße gegen die Hände, also Pedale gegen Lenker? Oder ganz anders?^^




Jepp, mit dem letzten Satz sagst du ja schon des Rätsels Lösung. Mit der Übung wird´s kommen. Kommen ja auch sonst Leute,d ie sicher wilder fahren als alle hier super mit Flats bei riesen Stein- und Wurzelfeldern etc. klar. HAb noch keinen auf der Red BUll Line oder sonst wo beim Dirt und DH mit Klickies gesehen 
Nur Gedukd und einfach mal fleißig des einstämmen nach vorne und hinten in die Pedale üben. Währedn des normalen Rollens in der Ebene ohne Zug an der VR Bremse versuchen das Heck zu lupfen, danach wenns klapp gleichzietig vR u HR zusammen. . .[/QUOTE]

Naja, beim DH fahren ja mittlerweile sehr viele Klicks und bei den Endurorennen eigentlich auch. Solang man nicht treten muss is es kein Problem auf den Flats zu bleiben aber wenns halt net so steil is tret ich immer gern a bissl mit^^ Aber so hab ich jetzt wenigstens was zum Üben... ^^
Hinterradlupfen und versetzen klappt gut, da hab ich keine Probleme, nur in der Luft klappts einfach noch garnicht. Kann aber schon auch sein dass ich da einfach a bissl unentspannt bin und deshalb einfach nicht des mach was ich soll, oder einfach zu weit hinten bin und deshalb schlechter Druck auf die Pedale bekomm.


----------



## GeorgeP (6. April 2013)

Mal ne frage so nebenbei, ist es normal das die HT II lager schon nach 1100Km fest sind.

das linke war bombenfest und das recht lief noch so gerade eben und recht rau.

Hab jetzt anstelle des SM-BB51 das SM-BB70(XT) verbaut, hoffe das hält diesmal länger 

Ich bin am überlegen unten ins tretlagergehäuse ein 3mm loch zu boren damit dort das wasser ablaufen kann.

Da ja intelligenterweise, wenn man keine RS Stealth verabaut hat, eine große öffnung im sattelrohr hat.Wodurch recht großzügig wasser an dieser stelle reinlaufen kann.


----------



## Bonsai6219 (8. April 2013)

Hallo, habe aktuell folgenden Lenker montiert: TRUVATIV Holzfeller Riserbar. 
Da ich aber nicht so zufrieden bin, und durch einen Sturz eine kleine Delle vorhanden ist, wollte ich mal die Runde fragen welche Lenker ihr an euren Remedys montiert habt. 
Freue mich auf eure Antworten....


----------



## Deleted 142482 (8. April 2013)

grüße euch,

hab aktuell einen truvativ boobar 740 20mm rise montiert, warte noch auf einen etwas kürzeren vorbau doch bin derweilen im vergleich zum vorgänger begeistert 

lg klaus


----------



## Asko (8. April 2013)

Hm, da spielt halt schon viel persönliche Vorliebe rein welchen Lenker man fährt 

Ich fahr an meinen beiden Fullys jeweils 780er Lenker auf 760 gekürzt mit 1/2" bzw 18mm Rise. 

Einmal den Answer Pro Taper 780 DH Riser Bar am Remedy und einmal den Syntace Vector DH Cube Edition (gabs vor kurzen zum guten Preis bei Bike Discount) am Zama.

Wenn du momentan nen deutlich schmäleren Lenker fährst dauert es aber etwas sich an das breite zu gewöhnen. 
Schneide also nicht zuschnell was ab falls du dir was in der Richtung zulegen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. April 2013)

Entweder gleich 760 oder nix. Den der 740 ist gerade 10 mm an jeder Seite breiter.


----------



## Sunfighter (8. April 2013)

Hab nen Syntace Vector Flatrider mit Null Rise auf 740mm gekürzt.

Breite Lenker sind wirklich ne geile Sache, aber übertreiben sollte mans auch nicht. Kommt auch immer drauf an was man denn fahren möchte. 
Hier bei mir könnte ich nicht mehr als 740mm fahren, zumindest nicht viel mehr. Wir haben hier sehr viele schmale Wandersteige die auf einer Seite immer von ner Felswand begrenzt werden, da ist es mit dem 740er im Vergleich zum 720er vorher teilweise schon verdammt eng und an manchen Stellen mit Geländer muss man dann mal kurz sogar n paar Meter Tragen (Schieben geht ja auch nicht^^) weils einfach zu eng ist.
Wenn man natürlich nur breitere Wege fährt ohne seitliche Begrenzung und sehr auf Geschwindigkeit aus ist dann geht sicher auch n 780er wenn man nicht allzuschmale Schultern hat.  Aber obs das braucht ... Downhiller fahren ja auch nicht mehr als 800mm an ihren Bikes soweit ich weiß und die sind nochmal a gutes Stückerl schneller und krasser unterwegs als die meisten mit nem Remedy^^


----------



## GeorgeP (8. April 2013)

Bei mir ist der Reverse RCC 750 verbaut, ist wie mit nem sattel. Er muss passen 
Breiter möchte ich aber auch nicht mehr, an engen stellen muß man schon ganz gut zirkeln.


750mm breit
9° back sweep
4° up sweep


----------



## jazz_58 (8. April 2013)

ich überlege von Elixir R auf die XT M785 Bremse umzusteigen. Sind die Avid Scheiben mit der XT kompatibel?


----------



## GeorgeP (8. April 2013)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> ich überlege von Elixir R auf die XT M785 Bremse umzusteigen. Sind die Avid Scheiben mit der XT kompatibel?



Kurz und knapp ja, sofern nicht größer als 180mm durchmesser

Ist aber keine brauchbare kombi, ich habe auf die magura storm sl bremsscheiben gewechselt. Damit hat die XT nochmal an bremsleistung gewonnen.


----------



## motorsportfreak (8. April 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

will für mein Remedy 9 2012 meine bisherige Unterrohrschutzfolie (BBB) gegen was dickeres ersetzen und bin bezüglich dessen hin- und hergerissen.

Bin fast den ganzen Thread durchgegangen 

Originalteil 2012?
Originalteil 2013?
Rock Guardz (bucht)?
sonstiges?

Brauche Entscheidungshilfe.
Würde mich freuen!!

Gruss Sascha


----------



## JohnE2 (9. April 2013)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> will für mein Remedy 9 2012 meine bisherige Unterrohrschutzfolie (BBB) gegen was dickeres ersetzen und bin bezüglich dessen hin- und hergerissen.
> 
> ...



http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-lackschutz-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-50cm-x-60cm.html

VG


----------



## jazz_58 (9. April 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp ja, sofern nicht größer als 180mm durchmesser
> 
> Ist aber keine brauchbare kombi, ich habe auf die magura storm sl bremsscheiben gewechselt. Damit hat die XT nochmal an bremsleistung gewonnen.



hey, danke! magura hört sich gut an ... also wäre für vorne die 200 mm Scheibe von Magura auch kompatibel?


----------



## jazz_58 (9. April 2013)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> will für mein Remedy 9 2012 meine bisherige Unterrohrschutzfolie (BBB) gegen was dickeres ersetzen und bin bezüglich dessen hin- und hergerissen.
> 
> ...


 
Nimm Rock Guardz! fahr das Ding seit 1,5 Jahren. Darunter schön das Rohr zusätzlich bekleben (gegen Kratzer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (9. April 2013)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> hey, danke! magura hört sich gut an ... also wäre für vorne die 200 mm Scheibe von Magura auch kompatibel?


 

Die 203 scheibe mit dem entsprechendem adapter


----------



## jazz_58 (9. April 2013)

Jawohl, der Herr!


----------



## motorsportfreak (9. April 2013)

JohnE2 schrieb:


> http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-lackschutz-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-50cm-x-60cm.html
> 
> VG



Sorry, aber da ist meine aktuelle BBB-Folie besser.

Meiner Meinung nach...

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## JohnE2 (9. April 2013)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da ist meine aktuelle BBB-Folie besser.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach...
> 
> Danke trotzdem.



Stellt BBB denn eigene Folien her? Ich hab selbst keine Erfahrung mit der BBB-Folie. Mir sind die üblichen Bike Shields einfach zu teuer. 3M dürfte vermutlich der Lieferant für die meisten Bike-Folien sein. Und man kann sich die Größe passend zuschneiden und hat immer noch mehr als genug für Kettenstrebe, Gabelkrone etc. übrig.

War für mich ne Frage des Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Sunfighter (9. April 2013)

Ist so ne Lackschutzfolie wirklich sinnvoll?

Also mir hauts ständig Steine und dicke Äste ans Unterrohr, aber bis jetzt hats dem Lack nicht wirklich viel ausgemacht. Und wenn dann doch mal ein großer Stein gegenfliegt denk ich kriegst du mit oder ohne Folie ne Delle oder nen Abplatzer rein.
Einen ordentlichen Abplatzer hab ich zwar schon am Unterrohr, aber bei dem Stein hätte ne Folie sicherlich auch nicht wirklich geholfen. 
N richtiger Unterrohrschutz aus Plastik oder Carbon ist da doch sicherviel sinnvoller oder?


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2013)

So, hier was Neues von der Gabelfront!

ICh hatte mich nach einer gÃ¼nstigen Ãbergangsgabel umgeschaut, um die Zeit bis Manitou 2014 mit anstÃ¤ndigen Endurogabeln den MArkt aufmischt zu Ã¼berbrÃ¼cken. Sie sollte zwischen 160-170 FW haben und dann travelbar sein, wenn sie 170 hÃ¤tte und eben ne gute DÃ¤mpfung haben. WennÂ´s nicht auf MICo Niveau ist, ists halb so schlimm, aber besser als die 32 Floats wollte ichs haben. Gewicht nachrangig, denn bei einem gÃ¼nstigen Preis erwarte ich zum Ãbergang nicht viel und auÃerdem kam ich gerade von einer 2,5 KG Coil Gabel. Das war eine Vengeance und ich habe sie auch nur verkauft, weil ich seit Ã¼ber 14 Wochen auf die georderte HLR Kartusche, um die Lyriks vom PLatz zu pusten ^^, gewartet habe. Aber da noch immer nichts in Sicht ist . . .  das ist mir ne zu schlechte Ersatzteilversorgung seitens X Fusion 
Gestossen bin ich jetzt auf eine Manitou Sherman Breakout mit 170 FW, Coil und der heute noch immer gut funktionierenden TPC + DÃ¤mpfung (die 29 Zoll gabel Tower pro nutze eine akutelle Version davon und ist die z.Z.am besten funktionierende 29er Gabel fÃ¼r Traileinsatz; zudem saugÃ¼nstig).
Eigentlich hat die Sherman nur 1.5 Schaft, aber ich habe eine mit tapered bekommen kÃ¶nnen. Vom Gewicht ist es gleich geblieben, da das Casting zwar schlanker, die GAbel aber alt und massiver ist ;-)
Habe sie gerade verbaut und spÃ¤testens Freitag kann sie mal probegefahren werden. TAtsache ist nur, dass TPC ein spitzensystem ist. Interne Shimbasierte LSC, sowie geschwindigkeits- und positionsabhÃ¤ngige HSC. Diese lÃ¤sst sich zusammen mit der Endprogression extern oben verstellen, sowie der Rebound.
Sie hat mit 32er Standrohren halt eher das schlanke Erscheinungsbild der Floats anstatt der 35 Standrohre der heutigen Endurogabeln, aber schon 20mm Steckachse, auÃerdem ist sie VErwindungssteifer als andere 32er aufgraund der Bauart des Castings.
Der Clou am ganzen ist, ich habe mit den Orig. Lenkwinkel und damit die Klettereigenschaften beibehalten, da sie die gleiche EinbauhÃ¶he wie die 150mm 32er Gabeln hat  Knapp 52cm. Klar habe ich dann nicht mein abfahrtslastigeres Lenkwinkeltuning, aber dafÃ¼r bleibt auch meine TretlaherhÃ¶he samt tiefem Schwerpunkt, der Sitzwinkel und die Klettereigenschaften ohne Absenkung erhalten  Ich werde am besten, um ein bisschen hÃ¶her zu kommen einen Steuersatz mit externen Schalen dranmachen. Das wÃ¤re dann neben dem Gewicht (aber das hatte ich ja schon vorher ^^) der einzige NAchteil, dass ich eben den externen Stuersatz brauche (vllt gibts da auch eine LÃ¶sung mittels Spacer, mal schauen). Aber ich habe fÃ¼r die schÃ¶ne Gabel nur 130 â¬. WÃ¼rde am besten 53cm EinbauhÃ¶he erreichen. Die DÃ¤mpfung wird zweifelsohne nicht weit hinter einer Mico sein und das heiÃt immerhin wesentlich besser als die Originalgabeln im Remedy. Ich freue mich echt das Teil zu fahren und werde davon mal berichten.

Ich war ja schon froh wieder etwas von der Ã¼bertriebenen EinbauhÃ¶he, der X Fusion zurÃ¼ckgehen zu kÃ¶nnen,d a die X Fusion wohl sogar so hoch wie 180er Totem baut  (das zehrt bei 3-4cm schon an den ehemals super Klettereigenschaften des Remedy), aber damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet udn das ist sogar ne gute Sache  Muss mir jetzt nur schnell den Steuersatz besorgen, da der Spacerturm gerade doof aussieht; muss ja mit Schaft kÃ¼rzen bis dahin warten ;-) und zwei spacer werde ich behalten oder 1,5cm, mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (9. April 2013)

JohnE2 schrieb:


> Stellt BBB denn eigene Folien her? Ich hab selbst keine Erfahrung mit der BBB-Folie. Mir sind die üblichen Bike Shields einfach zu teuer. 3M dürfte vermutlich der Lieferant für die meisten Bike-Folien sein. Und man kann sich die Größe passend zuschneiden und hat immer noch mehr als genug für Kettenstrebe, Gabelkrone etc. übrig.
> 
> War für mich ne Frage des Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.



Ich hab BBB BBP-60, die ist schon sehr dick, kostet 10,- und passt ganz gut an Unterrohre, allerdings fürs Remedy etwas zu schmal...


----------



## Rischar (9. April 2013)

bansaiman,
wieder eine neue Gabel?  Welche Gabeln bist du insgesamt schon im Remedy gefahren?


----------



## jazz_58 (9. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Ist so ne Lackschutzfolie wirklich sinnvoll?
> 
> Also mir hauts ständig Steine und dicke Äste ans Unterrohr, aber bis jetzt hats dem Lack nicht wirklich viel ausgemacht. Und wenn dann doch mal ein großer Stein gegenfliegt denk ich kriegst du mit oder ohne Folie ne Delle oder nen Abplatzer rein.
> Einen ordentlichen Abplatzer hab ich zwar schon am Unterrohr, aber bei dem Stein hätte ne Folie sicherlich auch nicht wirklich geholfen.
> N richtiger Unterrohrschutz aus Plastik oder Carbon ist da doch sicherviel sinnvoller oder?



sag ich doch! zuerst folie über gesamte Rohr dann im unteren Bereich RockGuardz und Ruhe!


----------



## rider1970 (9. April 2013)

@bansaiman
Ist das die Gabel vom Bommelmaster?


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2013)

Rischar schrieb:


> bansaiman,
> wieder eine neue Gabel?
> 
> 
> ...




Hach, dich gibts ja doch noch ;-) Dachte, du hättest kein Remedy mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Float R, Vengenace R, Deville, jetzt die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Float  kAcke, X Fusion-> Ersatzteilbeschaffung tatsächlich so schlecht, BOS  keine Bock auf evtl. monatelange Abstinenz und hohe KOsten trotz   Garantie.Die Vangeance hätte ich behalten, wenn X Fusion nicht nach 14  Wochen noch immer nichts von sich hören ließe (Die Amerikaner als acuh  Reset Racing trotz persönlicher BEstellung und mehrfachem  telefonieren).


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2013)

rider1970 schrieb:


> @_bansaiman_
> Ist das die Gabel vom Bommelmaster?



Ja, wieso hast du die denn gleich erkannt :-D ?


----------



## rider1970 (9. April 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ja, wieso hast du die denn gleich erkannt :-D ?



Na klar,gleich erkannt

Nee,im ernst ich habe im entspr. Fred den Umbau vom Bommelmaster von 1.5 zu tapered verfolgt. Da haben ihn ja einige,sagen wir mal als sehr leichtsinnig hingestellt,da er sowas selbst gemacht hat. Aber so wie er das ausführlich beschrieben hat,denke ich sollte das kein Problem sein.
Habe seinerzeit als die Gabel im Bm war auch mal kurz drüber nachgedacht mir das Teil zu holen,habs dann aber doch wieder verworfen...
Viel Spass damit


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2013)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Na klar,gleich erkannt
> 
> Nee,im ernst ich habe im entspr. Fred den Umbau vom Bommelmaster von 1.5 zu tapered verfolgt. Da haben ihn ja einige,sagen wir mal als sehr leichtsinnig hingestellt,da er sowas selbst gemacht hat. Aber so wie er das ausführlich beschrieben hat,denke ich sollte das kein Problem sein.
> Habe seinerzeit als die Gabel im Bm war auch mal kurz drüber nachgedacht mir das Teil zu holen,habs dann aber doch wieder verworfen...
> Viel Spass damit




Danke!
Krass ist halt die geringe Einbauhöhe, mit ich sogar knapp unter ner float liege, hätte ich nie erwartet. Aber gut, lässt sich ja alles regeln und die Vorteile überwiegen.v.a.für das Geld und als Ersatzgabel.

Der Bommel weiß schon was er tut, der macht ja einiges im technischen und auch Fräsbereich 
Das wird schon halten. Einfach so flöten gehen, kann das Rohr nicht. Ist ja noch durch Vorbau und kralle etwas gesichert und wer nciht total Nervenamputiert ist, merkt doch während einer Abfahrt, wenn irgendwo in der Lenkzentrale etwas nicht stimmt. Geschieht ja nicht von jetzt auf gleich. einen sich lösenden Steuersatz merke ich zumindest recht flott, wenn da was nicht festgezogen war.
Da habe ich mehr meine persönliche Urangst dort, dass sich mal die SChrauben vom Vorbau während der Fahrt lösen könnten und das Rad dahin fährt, wo ich nicht hinwill, und sich querstellt


----------



## rider1970 (9. April 2013)

Sehe ich genauso,Bommel weiss schon was er macht. Hat den Umbau auch handwerklich sauber durchgeführt,das passt schon.


----------



## Rischar (10. April 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hach, dich gibts ja doch noch ;-) Dachte, du hättest kein Remedy mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niemals verkaufe ich mein Remedy! Das ist immer noch das beste Fahrrad, das ich habe  Nur bekommen die anderen Räder gerade mehr Aufmerksamkeit...

Wieso nicht einfach eine Lyrik? Zu gewöhnlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2013)

Im Vergleich zu teuer und wie gesagt,kommen 2014 die manitou enduros u.da bekomm ich fürs maximal gleiche -aber sehr wahrscheinlich weniger- ne bessere Gabel  außerdem ist der unterhalt/Service dank einiger sehr versierter tuner hier günstiger als bei anderen herstellern  40  inklusive Öl u.dichtungen oder für shimming,was will man mehr?


----------



## Sunfighter (10. April 2013)

naja, also noch gibt es diese "Wunder"-Gabeln ja nicht und Tests hab ich noch keine gefunden.
Die müssen also auch erstmal noch beweisen wie gut sie wirklich sind / sein werden.

... man soll den Tag ja nicht vor dem Abend loben!^^


----------



## GeorgeP (10. April 2013)

Meine Lyrik hat mit umbau und helmchen tuninig etwas über 600 gekostet.

Also viel billiger kann die manitu auch nicht sein und ob sie besser ist sei auch mal dahingestellt


----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> naja, also noch gibt es diese "Wunder"-Gabeln ja nicht und Tests hab ich noch keine gefunden.
> Die müssen also auch erstmal noch beweisen wie gut sie wirklich sind / sein werden.
> 
> ... man soll den Tag ja nicht vor dem Abend loben!^^




Du hast jetzt nicht das Hintergrundwissen, dass ich habe  aber sonst hättest du natürlich absolut recht 
ABER:
Wenn man recherchiert fällt einem auf, dass MAnitou kaum Marketing in den letzten Jahren betrieben und de facto praktisch keine neuen Gabeln gebracht hat. Ein paar gibt es und die sind in ihren Bereichen auch super (Dorado und im 29er eiegtnlich die beste Gabel: Tower pro mtiair und coil udn ein fantastisches Dämpfungssystem). Allerdings wurde eben der Enduro, Fr und AM Bereich -seit 2007 oder 8 die GAbeln verschwunden sind- vernachlässigt oder war nicht vorhanden. KLasse aktuelle Dämpfer für alle Bereiche gibt es auch jetzt, aber die sind aufgrund MAnitous Werbefaulheit hier wenigen bekannt 

Manitou hatte früher eben schon ein paar sehr gute Gabeln und auch ein paar sehr schlechte, was an vielen verschiedenen Dämpfungssystemen lag und da nicht jeder wusste, was da eigentlich in seiner Gabel verbaut ist, hörte man eben die GAbeln seien Mist . . . naja, wie dem auch sei. Aus diesem Fehler und denen anderer HErsteller haben die gelernt und jetzt ohne viel Taram im Stillen entwickelt und sich dabei die  ZEit genommen, die Produkte in Ruhe bis zur Endreife zu entwickeln, damit sie nciht am Endkunden durch DEfekte langsam reifen. So kennt man es ja leider von vielem. VIVID Air hat in den ersten Generationen viel Ärger bereitet. natürlich nicht RS als einzige; ich ziehe RS klar dem Foxzeuch vor 
Alleine die lange Entwicklungszeit verspricht schonmal viel von jemandem, der schon so leistungsfähge Systeme sehr früh auf dem Markt hatte. Doch ich kenne eben auch einen professionellen Tuner, der Manitou Blackbox Produkte regelmäßig testen kann, eben auch auf Rennen. und der hatte 2012 eben schon 150, 160 und 180er GAbeln fahren können und war von diesen sehr begeistert als wie lange über die vielen verschiedenen Konkurrenten gequatscht haben. Die 180er wird dann demnächst auf nem Avalanche DH Rennen rangenommen.
Und daher bin ich mir halt sicher, dass wir 2014 eben eine sehr konurrenzfähige Produkte zu erwarten haben  und dafür wird jetzt schonmal gespart


----------



## Rischar (10. April 2013)

Klingt interessant. Trotzdem ist's natürlich keine Garantie, dass die Gabeln dann richtig gut sind... Wann kommen die Endurogabel von Manitou auf den Markt?


----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2013)

Eben,da ist das Glück,dass ich gerade was nutzbares habe ;-) Datum kenn ich nämlich noch nicht.mehr als diese groben Daten kriege ich auch nicht aus ihm raus ;-) wann ist denn die bikemesse in taipeh,vllt kommt da was brauchbares


----------



## Sunfighter (10. April 2013)

naja, ich bin mit der aktuellen Lyrik sehr zufrieden ... aber ich fand ja auch die 32er Float nicht schlecht^^


----------



## GeorgeP (10. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> naja, ich bin mit der aktuellen Lyrik sehr zufrieden ... aber ich fand ja auch die 32er Float nicht schlecht^^



Warum soll man auch was wechseln was top funktioniert, wir haben hier ja dann einen beta tester wenns soweit ist 

Und solange erfreue ich mich an der performance meiner gabel


----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2013)

Ich habe auch mit keinem Wort gesagt,dass ne Lyrik schlecht ist. . .fox ists.und von der 32er habe ich mich ganz flux getrennt.Welten unterschiede.
Die manitou  gabeln sind durch die günstigen Servicepreise hier im Forum machen unterhalt u.tuning eben günstiger als anderswo u.machen die unterhaltskosten eben attraktiv ;-)
ich habe vollstes vertrauen,dass ich meine Deville da für weniger Geld nicht vermissen werde :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (10. April 2013)

Ah, Service selber machen ist billiger  Auch wenn man's bezahlt, ist das doch nicht so gravierend. Jedenfalls kein Kaufgrund für mich.
Aber schlecht wird die Manitou nicht sein! Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass sie besser als die Lyrik ist.


----------



## IkilledKenny (12. April 2013)

Servus!

Hier mal n Bild von meinem Remedy. Der perfekte Aufbau für meine Zwecke.


----------



## Asko (12. April 2013)

schaugt gut aus 

Bin bei meinen grad eher dabei das ganze Elox ziemlich zu reduzieren, kann mich irgendwie nedmehr so damit anfreunden.

Edit: Wie gut klemmt bei dir eigentlich die Hope Sattelklemme zusammen mit der Kindshock? 
Bei mir muss ich da schon ganzschön fest zudrehn, das gefällt mir eigentlich ned wirklich :/


----------



## GeorgeP (14. April 2013)

so hier mal was mit bewegten bildern, mal was gemütliches


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. April 2013)

Das Remedy hat schon mal 2Tage Bikepark  überstanden trotz 2 heftiger Stürze die meinerseits nur mit einer Abschürfung endeten. Sogar 4fachen überschlag hat das Bike nur mit zur Seite gedrehten Vorbau und einen 3mm seitenschlag in der Felge. 
Zum Auto, neuen Schlauch eingezogen und Vorbau ausgerichtet. Danach ging es unbeirrt weiter. Aber mehr wie 1m speeddrop hab ich mir gestern erst nicht zugetraut. In 2 Wochen geht's wieder hin und da werde ich mich an das 1,5 m Teil wagen.


----------



## bansaiman (15. April 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Das Remedy hat schon mal 2Tage Bikepark  überstanden trotz 2 heftiger Stürze die meinerseits nur mit einer Abschürfung endeten. Sogar 4fachen überschlag hat das Bike nur mit zur Seite gedrehten Vorbau und einen 3mm seitenschlag in der Felge.
> Zum Auto, neuen Schlauch eingezogen und Vorbau ausgerichtet. Danach ging es unbeirrt weiter. Aber mehr wie 1m speeddrop hab ich mir gestern erst nicht zugetraut. In 2 Wochen geht's wieder hin und da werde ich mich an das 1,5 m Teil wagen.




Schön, schön, außer die Stürtze natürlich  Wo warst du? Gut, dass nichts schlimmeres passiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. April 2013)

@bansaiman
Ich war in Beerfelden. Sehr tolles Wetter war es auch. 23 Grad.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Asko (17. April 2013)

Schöner Trail George!

Jemand nen Tipp auf Lager ob man am Remedy irgendwo gut ne Gopro befestigen kann?
Die meisten Rohre am Rahmen sind zu fett und unförmig um irgendwas halbwegs wackelfrei zu befestigen.
Habs am Sonntag mal an der Gabelbrücke versucht, das Ergebniss ist aber nicht sooo toll.
Oder ist der Brustgurt wirklich das beste?


----------



## GeorgeP (17. April 2013)

ich hab das mal so gemacht


----------



## Brixton (17. April 2013)

Am Lenker und oben am Helm finde ich etwas fad wenn keiner voran fährt weil man keinen Maßstab hat.
Am Sattelrohr mit Blick auf die Gabel oder seitwärts am Fullface fand ich ok.
Im Videobereich bei mir ist die 1. Ausfahrt vom verganenem WE hochgeladen mit Befestigung an der Sattelstütze. In den schnelleren Passagen wackelt es offenbar zu stark. Man sieht die Gabel nicht arbeiten... Gerade um die 1. und um die 3. Minuten fehlt einfach der Blick auf den Trail. Da muss ich was ändern und mal statt Modus 5 den Modus 4 wählen. 
Wanderer wurden standesgemäß gegrüßt!
Chestmount macht ja auchn guten Eindruck. Habe ich aber nicht.

Jetzt probier ichs mal mit 8 mm Alu die kommenden Tage (auf nem gescheiten Trail):


----------



## Deleted 87315 (18. April 2013)

Hallo Leute

welches Tune fährt ihr in eurem Fox RP2 DRCV Dämpfer?
Bei mir ist es Rebound M und Compression ebenfalls M!
Würde gerne das Propedal etwas Straffer abstimmen.
Bring es etwas das Tune der Compression auf Firm zu erhöhen? 

Es sollte sich bei ausgeschaltete Propedal allerdings die Dämpfung nicht verändern. 

Vielleicht gibt es ja hier schon Leute die etwas am Dämpfer gemacht haben und mir hier ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen wollen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. April 2013)

Für was braucht man mehr pro Pedal?
Ein runder tritt bringt mehr. Ich fahre sogar ohne hoch. Die Gabel wird auch nicht gelockt.


----------



## Weld (18. April 2013)

Geht mir auch so. Wenn man richtig fährt und Dämpfer und Gabel richtig eingestellt sind, wippt da so gut wie nix.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. April 2013)

So 2013 update fast abgeschloßen, Spank Spike 35AL vorne, hinten kommt noch.
Neue Kurbel XT 780 die alte knackte 
Highroller II 3C MaxxTerra
Sattel SQ-Lab 611


----------



## jazz_58 (18. April 2013)

wie macht sich der Advantage hinten? ich bin ihn bisher nur vorne gefahren.
Besser als Ardent 2.4?


----------



## GeorgeP (19. April 2013)

Der Advantage macht sich hinten richtig gut, nur wenns lehmig wird setzt er sich schnell zu aber da haben ja die meisten reifen mit zu kämpfen.
Er hat eine top traktion und einen klasse kurven grip.

Nur die dämpfung als 2,25" ist eher mäßig, daher wechsel ich jetzt mal auf den 2,4" mit EXO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazz_58 (19. April 2013)

und genau da kommen meine Bedenken ob der Rollwiederstand vom 2.4 nicht zu hoch ist.  Ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.
Der Highroller II vorne ist unfassbar. Man fährt wie auf Schienen!


----------



## GeorgeP (19. April 2013)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> und genau da kommen meine Bedenken ob der Rollwiederstand vom 2.4 nicht zu hoch ist.  Ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.
> Der Highroller II vorne ist unfassbar. Man fährt wie auf Schienen!



Ich werds ausprobieren, ansonsten kommt der Conti MK II hinten wieder drauf !

Der HR II ist schon ein klasse reifen, besonders die gutmütigkeit im grenzbereich.


----------



## Brixton (19. April 2013)

Hatte am reign den advantage drauf in 2,4'.
Maxxis ist eh immer so schmal. Der Ardent in 2.6 finde ich lässt sich ned schwerer tretend den hab ich jetzt Denk ich 20.000 hm drauf. Vorher hatte ich den 2.4 Ardent drauf so um die 30000 hm und leichter fand ich den bergauf auch nicht spürbar.
Allerdings fahre ich damit auch nicht auf der Ebene im
Aspahlt sondern nur rauf und runter. Für die ebene hab ich den ultremo ;-)


----------



## colt73 (21. April 2013)

Hallo, falls es wen hier interessiert: Ich verkaufe mein Remedy 8, 2010. Bin auf nen Slash umgestiegen. 
Siehe http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/156754-trek-remedy-8-2010-18-5

Grüße, 
Colt73


----------



## derabe77 (22. April 2013)

liebe community, hab ein remy 8 von 2010 und möcht den rp2 gegen den dhx5 tauschn, da der rp2 auf touren zwar passt aber wenns ruppiger wird ansteht...

weiß dass der umbau ansich kein problem ist (haben hier schreibende schon einigemale berichtet), hab auch schon den passenden dhx nur keine ahnung wo ich die passenden buchsen herbekommen soll! 

 manche sagen drehen lassen---> viel zu teuer, 
andre sagen bei trek bestellen ----->trek store wien info: umbau sieht trek nicht vor deswegen gibts die nicht...

kann mir bitte irgendjemand sagen wo ich diese buchsen bekommen kann?
vielen dank schon mal jetzt!


----------



## GeorgeP (22. April 2013)

derabe77 schrieb:


> liebe community, hab ein remy 8 von 2010 und möcht den rp2 gegen den dhx5 tauschn, da der rp2 auf touren zwar passt aber wenns ruppiger wird ansteht...
> 
> weiß dass der umbau ansich kein problem ist (haben hier schreibende schon einigemale berichtet), hab auch schon den passenden dhx nur keine ahnung wo ich die passenden buchsen herbekommen soll!
> 
> ...




auch wenn du es nicht hören möchtest, Drehen lassen denn es gibt sie nicht fertig!

Wie die maße sein müssen steht hier auch irgendwo im thread.


----------



## speedos (22. April 2013)

Würde hier mal anfragen: http://huber-bushings.com/

Dann würde ich wenn er die Buchsen machen kann, auch direkt auf die Gleitlager umbauen. Lohnt sich


----------



## Sunfighter (22. April 2013)

derabe77 schrieb:


> liebe community, hab ein remy 8 von 2010 und möcht den rp2 gegen den dhx5 tauschn, da der rp2 auf touren zwar passt aber wenns ruppiger wird ansteht...
> 
> weiß dass der umbau ansich kein problem ist (haben hier schreibende schon einigemale berichtet), hab auch schon den passenden dhx nur keine ahnung wo ich die passenden buchsen herbekommen soll!
> 
> ...



Wenn du ne Lösung gefunden hast gib auf alle Fälle nochmal Bescheid!

Mein Dämpfer scheint leider auch schon etwas zu oft druchgeschlagen zu sein und bräuchte dringend einen Service plus eventuell Reparatur ... aber für den Service schon über 100 Euro zu zahlen seh ich momentan nicht wirklich ein .... daher erstmal so lassen und eventuell mal wechseln.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Lösung gefunden hast gib auf alle Fälle nochmal Bescheid!
> 
> Mein Dämpfer scheint leider auch schon etwas zu oft druchgeschlagen zu sein und bräuchte dringend einen Service plus eventuell Reparatur ... aber für den Service schon über 100 Euro zu zahlen seh ich momentan nicht wirklich ein .... daher erstmal so lassen und eventuell mal wechseln.




Schau mal bei flatout supension vorbei, ich meine da was um die 50 gelesen zu haben.

Ich denke der RS Monachrch + währe die bessere wahl fürs Remedy. Ist vom grund auf wohl etwas straffer, aber da sollen sich mal leute zu melden die das dingen fahren oder gefahren haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (22. April 2013)

Stimmt, bei Flatout Suspension steht 45 Euro bei Service 2,

ich hatte bei Toxoholics geschaut, da kostet der DÃ¤mpferservice fÃ¼r den RP3 komplett 117 Euro

_"3-97206	Kompl.Inspek. ShoxFloat BV RP2,RP3,RP23,TRIAD,RP7	                117,00 â¬"_

weiÃ nicht was die anders machen als die Flatout Leute dass die Differenz so groÃ ist ...
Beim Service 2 bei Faltout passiert ja nicht wirklich viel:

_"Service 2:
Federelement wird komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und mit den besten Schmiermitteln wieder montiert.
Neue Hauptdichtungen werden montiert"_


----------



## GeorgeP (22. April 2013)

ich hab mal gewühlt und gesucht, hier gehts zu den buchsen

KLICK


----------



## Guinness (22. April 2013)

Mal kurz ne Frage:
Mir ist am Sonntag die Kette gerissen, und ich frag mich ob es geht, wenn man einfach das gerissene Glied raus nimmt und mit einem Glied weniger fährt?

mfg


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. April 2013)

Was spricht dagegen ?  Ausserdem isset immer ratsam ein oder mehrere Ersatz kettenschlößer mit sich zu führen  (sram z.b.)


----------



## Brixton (22. April 2013)

Ich hab den Monarch plus nun paar Fahrten im Gebrauch. Aber am 2008/09 er Rahmen.
Im Gegensatz zum rp23 liegt er schon besser auf der Piste. Grad wenn's gerölliger wird ist er dann im Vorteil. Beim rp23 hatte ich das Gefühl, dass er den ersten Teil des FW schnell freigibt und dann aber im Geröll oder Wuzelteppichen bei hoher Geschwindigkeit zugemacht hat.
ABER ich hatte keinen drcv vorher. 
Ob's einem den Aufpreis Wert ist sollte man probieren.
Das Plattform funktioniert wunderbar beim Monarch.
Ich hab meine Buchsen auch vom Huber und kann Ihn nur empfehlen.
Paar Glieder machen nichts. Aber zu kurz soll's ned werden sonst kann's vorkommen, dass die Schneckenfeder im Schaltwerk nen Dreher macht in n ungünstigen Schaltvorgang.


----------



## bansaiman (22. April 2013)

derabe77 schrieb:


> liebe community, hab ein remy 8 von 2010 und möcht den rp2 gegen den dhx5 tauschn, da der rp2 auf touren zwar passt aber wenns ruppiger wird ansteht...
> 
> weiß dass der umbau ansich kein problem ist (haben hier schreibende schon einigemale berichtet), hab auch schon den passenden dhx nur keine ahnung wo ich die passenden buchsen herbekommen soll!
> 
> ...



?im gegensatz zu neuen von fox sind die kaum teurer und gleichzeitig noch wesentlich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (24. April 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei Flatout Suspension steht 45 Euro bei Service 2,
> 
> ich hatte bei Toxoholics geschaut, da kostet der DÃ¤mpferservice fÃ¼r den RP3 komplett 117 Euro
> 
> ...



*OBACHT :*
"DÃ¤mpfer
Bei Fox DÃ¤mpfern dÃ¼rfen wir Euch leider nur einen Luftkammer-Service anbieten. 
Bitte beachtet dies!
Gerne Ã¼bernehmen wir aber die Kommunikation mit FOX fÃ¼r Euch. Solltet Ihr einen DÃ¤mpfer gewartet oder repariert haben wollen, sendet ihn uns bitte mit unserem ausgefÃ¼llten Kundenformular sowie einer Rechnung Ã¼ber den DÃ¤mpfer zu.
Wir setzen uns anschlieÃend mit Euch in Verbindung."

Zu Ende lesen !!


----------



## M_R (25. April 2013)

Hallo allerseits!

Bin seit letztem Sommer auf einem 2011'er Remedy 9.8 unterwegs und äußerst zufrieden. Jetzt liebäugle ich mit einer Kettenführung und "Umbau" auf 2fach vorne. Da das 9.8 KEINE ISCG Aufnahme hab brauche ich ein Modell mit BB-Montage. Die Frage an euch: Welche Kettenführung, ggf. inkl. Bashguard, könnt ihr empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## bansaiman (25. April 2013)

M_R schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Bin seit letztem Sommer auf einem 2011'er Remedy 9.8 unterwegs und äußerst zufrieden. Jetzt liebäugle ich mit einer Kettenführung und "Umbau" auf 2fach vorne. Da das 9.8 KEINE ISCG Aufnahme hab brauche ich ein Modell mit BB-Montage. Die Frage an euch: Welche Kettenführung, ggf. inkl. Bashguard, könnt ihr empfehlen?
> 
> Danke!




Ein Trailschaltwwerk mit Kettenberuhigung + Bionicon, wenn du Gewicht sparen willst. Das reicht absolut aus für gemosche jenseits von Hardcore Dh Strecken, die du mit dem Remedy eh kaum noch fahren wirst ;-)
Sonst mal bei Gjunkies anfragen, obs von der ZweiG so eine VErsion gibt. Der baut die nämlich nach Wunsch


----------



## M_R (25. April 2013)

Danke für den Tip!
Habe beim lesen der FAQ's auf der Seite den Hinweis zu eingepressten Innenlagern gelesen. Dabei ist mir eingefallen das dieses in meinem verbaut ist. Damit dürfte sich das ganze dann eh erledigt haben. Aber neues Schaltwerk + Bionicon sollten es tun.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. April 2013)

So jetzt ist mein hinteres Laufrad gekommen, leider ne ganze ecke schwerer als geplant 
Der 2,4 Advantage wiegt auch noch mal satte 50g mehr wie angegeben, sind dann in summer 100g mehrgewicht.

Aufs ganze systhem gesehen ist das hupe, ärgert mich dennoch


----------



## Brixton (26. April 2013)

So Freunde des Longdrinks jetzt hat es mich mit dem steuerlagersatz erwischt.
Leider hat der trekstore in München nur das untere Lager da. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass es ohnehin meist das unterer Lager erwischt.
Kann das wer bestätigen?
Ich hatte die Gabel zum Umbau usw. mehrfach heraußen aber noch nie dass Lager. Wie bekomme ich das raus?
Bei meinem AM fällt einem das gleich von selbst entgegen.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. April 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> So Freunde des Longdrinks jetzt hat es mich mit dem steuerlagersatz erwischt.
> Leider hat der trekstore in München nur das untere Lager da. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass es ohnehin meist das unterer Lager erwischt.
> Kann das wer bestätigen?
> Ich hatte die Gabel zum Umbau usw. mehrfach heraußen aber noch nie dass Lager. Wie bekomme ich das raus?
> Bei meinem AM fällt einem das gleich von selbst entgegen.




Das sollte dir eigentlich auch entgegenfallen, ansonsten mal ein bischen hin und her wackeln

Ist das eigentlich auch passend für das 2012 Model ?

KLICK


----------



## Brixton (26. April 2013)

OK. Danke!


----------



## IkilledKenny (27. April 2013)

M_R schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip!
> Habe beim lesen der FAQ's auf der Seite den Hinweis zu eingepressten Innenlagern gelesen. Dabei ist mir eingefallen das dieses in meinem verbaut ist. Damit dürfte sich das ganze dann eh erledigt haben. Aber neues Schaltwerk + Bionicon sollten es tun.


 
Wenn du dir n gedämpftes Schaltwerk holst würd ich mir das Geld für die bionicon "Kettenführung" erstmal sparen und es so testen. Hab bis jetzt nie ne Kettenführung vermisst auch wenn man es bergab krachen lässt.


----------



## Sunfighter (27. April 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> So Freunde des Longdrinks jetzt hat es mich mit dem steuerlagersatz erwischt.
> Leider hat der trekstore in München nur das untere Lager da. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass es ohnehin meist das unterer Lager erwischt.
> Kann das wer bestätigen?
> Ich hatte die Gabel zum Umbau usw. mehrfach heraußen aber noch nie dass Lager. Wie bekomme ich das raus?
> Bei meinem AM fällt einem das gleich von selbst entgegen.




mein unteres Lager hats erwicht, habs aber noch nicht getauscht ... es geht grad noch so ... ^^
habs schonmal versucht wo zu bestellen, gabs aber nie und Lieferzeit unbekannt.
Gut dass ich jetzt weiß dass der Münchner Trekstore eins hat, dann hol mir das wohl gleich mal^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (27. April 2013)

du meinst das untere 1,5" lager oder? die bekommt man in Österreich so gut wie gar nicht einzeln, mein händler hatte zufällig eines rumliegen sonst hätt ich mir einen kompletten steuersatz kaufen müssen...


----------



## Sunfighter (27. April 2013)

remedy80 schrieb:


> du meinst das untere 1,5" lager oder? die bekommt man in Österreich so gut wie gar nicht einzeln, mein händler hatte zufällig eines rumliegen sonst hätt ich mir einen kompletten steuersatz kaufen müssen...



ja genau das.
hatte schonmal bei Händlern angefragt und es war aber nie lieferbar ... ziemlich nervige Sache. Auch dass es so schnell kaputt geht ... mein Remedy ist erst ca. 1 Jahr alt^^


----------



## GeorgeP (27. April 2013)

Bei CRC gibts ein ein steuerlager KLICK, weis nur leider nicht obs das passende für 2012modelle ist.

Der preis ist auch ok


----------



## Brixton (27. April 2013)

Dank eines netten Forums- und Remedyusers werde ich nun direkt nächste Woche am Lago ein oberes und unteres in Empfang nehmen können.


----------



## M_R (27. April 2013)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Wenn du dir n gedämpftes Schaltwerk holst würd ich mir das Geld für die bionicon "Kettenführung" erstmal sparen und es so testen. Hab bis jetzt nie ne Kettenführung vermisst auch wenn man es bergab krachen lässt.



Danke für die Info.  Werd mal schauen was es bringt.

Da ich heute die Gabel für nen kleinen Service draußen hatte, konnte ich ich mir auch mal mein Steuerlager anschauen. Zum Glück hat da das reinigen noch ausgereicht. War aber an der Zeit.


----------



## Asko (29. April 2013)

Mein Remedy habens heute in den FdT Pool gepackt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362154?in=potdPool


----------



## M_R (29. April 2013)

Voted. 
Nettes Bild.


----------



## kleinrad (1. Mai 2013)

Mein Remedy dort wo es hingehört und wie es fachgemäss behandelt wird!
Danke für jedes Vote!!!
(Vieleicht schafft es diesesmal ein Remedy zum FdT)





Remy forever!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Mai 2013)

Was haltet ihr vom Manitu ISX 6 im Remedy? Passt das zusammen? Der Dämpfer soll richtig toll sein und vor allem günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (5. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand ein 2010er Remedy und kann mir sagen wieweit er seine Sattelstütze versenken kann?
Bei meinen 17.5" geht sie nur ~25cm rein, ich brauch aber ~22cm Auszug was natürlich nicht grade Ideal ist.

Bisher hatte ich immer die Variostütze drin, daher wars mir relativ egal.
Allerdings würd ich mir jetzt gerne ein paar leichtere Teile bereit halten wenn ich vorher schon weiss das ich mein Rad bei einer Tour eh größtenteils tragen muss...

Wenn man ins Sitzrohr leuchtet sieht es so aus als müsste die Stütze bis zur Schraube der Kettenstrebe gehen, allerdings steckt sie schon deutlich eher irgendwo fest.


----------



## natas_germany (5. Mai 2013)

Ist bei den neueren Remys das sattelrohr nicht auch gekrümmt? Ich weiß das maß zwar nicht, aber meiner Sattelstütze macht das den Anschlag aus...die Sattelstütze verkantet quasi...

Grüße


----------



## Asko (5. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, du hast recht. Es is wirklich gekrümmt.
Dann bleib ich lieber bei der Variostütze.


----------



## bansaiman (5. Mai 2013)

Hilfe!!

bei meinem 2011er remedy ist am Bereich hinten der wippe  die schraube mit dem konischen kopf während der Fahrt auf und davon.
das ist die schraube,wo bei den neueren Modellen der flip-Chip sitzt.
hat jemand zufällig davon noch Ersatz rumliegen?sonst werde ich sie mir sicher zu nem überteuerten preis bestellen müssen ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (5. Mai 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Manitu ISX 6 im Remedy? Passt das zusammen? Der Dämpfer soll richtig toll sein und vor allem günstig.




ich habe ihn drin,passt super.allerdings hab ich ihn mir so shimmen lassen,dass er eine stabile lsc bietet,so dass vom antrieb keine Einflüsse beim pedalieren zu merken sind.aber Schläge arbeitet er trotzdem sensibel wech und ich kann immer schnell die endprogression an grobe strecken oder stärkere Sprünge anpassen.damit er nicht durchrauscht.da braucht man nicht die blöden gummiringe extra reinzustecken  wie bei manchen neuen produkten.muhaha 
ist jedenfalls Top


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. Mai 2013)

Ist der Piggy oben oder unten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jungs. Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Ist es möglich bei einem 2009er Remedy einen Hinterbau mit 12mm anzubauen? Besten Dank.


----------



## sirmike (6. Mai 2013)

Hi, 

Ich suche nen guten Trail Reifen fürs Remy 8. 
Ich such was für Trails und aber auch mal nen Uphill. 

Welchen würdet ihr bevorzugen? 

Conti Rubber Queen 2.4
Oder den Baron 2.5 (passt 2.5 überhaupt)

Oder habt ihr nen anderen Reifen bei welchem ihr sagt er sei 
fürs Remy perfekt geeignet?

Besten Dank, Mike


----------



## Deleted 225240 (6. Mai 2013)

sirmike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich suche nen guten Trail Reifen fürs Remy 8.
> Ich such was für Trails und aber auch mal nen Uphill.
> ...



Ich fahre seit gut 400km den Onza Ibex DH 2.4 60TPI Kevlar FRC Tubeless vorne und hinten. Mit 820 Gramm nicht besonders schwer, Rollwiederstand geht in Ordnung und der Grip ist super, auch bei Nässe.


----------



## freeranger (6. Mai 2013)

den Rubber Queen fahre ich gerade runter, kaufen werde ich den nicht mehr, weil er
1. für meinen Geschmack einen miesen Rollwiderstand UND trotzdem wenig  Grip hat
2. er wenig aushält (einer davon hat sich extrem verzogen und er hat wenig Pannenschutz)

der Baron dagegen hat mich voll überzeugt, jedoch fahre ich den nur auf dem Downhiller, fürs Enduro eignet sich der meiner Meinung nach gar nicht (schwer, zu breit, Stollen zu grob...)

ich würde da eher auch den genannten Onza mal probieren oder den Schwalbe Hans Dampf


----------



## Asko (6. Mai 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs. Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Ist es möglich bei einem 2009er Remedy einen Hinterbau mit 12mm anzubauen? Besten Dank.



Ab 2011 geht das


----------



## bansaiman (6. Mai 2013)

freeranger schrieb:


> den Rubber Queen fahre ich gerade runter, kaufen werde ich den nicht mehr, weil er
> 1. für meinen Geschmack einen miesen Rollwiderstand UND trotzdem wenig  Grip hat
> 2. er wenig aushält (einer davon hat sich extrem verzogen und er hat wenig Pannenschutz)
> 
> ...




Für hinten Muddy Marry 2.35, aber da natürlich in der besser rollenden Pace Star Mischung. Vorne Ibex oder Mountainking 2


----------



## bansaiman (6. Mai 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ist der Piggy oben oder unten?




HIer: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1341547?in=user



Hier noch zum Thema "Was unser Remedy kann"

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1368820?in=set


----------



## Weld (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Rahmengarantie aus wenn man ne 170er Lyrik (oder allgemein 170er gabel oder drüber oder nen anderen dämpfer hinten) ins remy baut? Verliert man diese dann oder bleibt sie weiterhin bestehen? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder weiß etwas? Weil soweit ich gesagt bekommen und gelesen habe gibt Trek das Remy ja nur für 160 mm frei  .
Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß

Weld


----------



## bansaiman (6. Mai 2013)

Weld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Rahmengarantie aus wenn man ne 170er Lyrik (oder allgemein 170er gabel oder drüber oder nen anderen dämpfer hinten) ins remy baut? Verliert man diese dann oder bleibt sie weiterhin bestehen? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder weiß etwas? Weil soweit ich gesagt bekommen und gelesen habe gibt Trek das Remy ja nur für 160 mm frei  .
> Danke schonmal im Voraus.
> 
> ...





Jepp, vorne max 160mm.Dämpfer ist egal. Aber streng genommen, wollen die einem dauernd erzählen, dass da eh kein anderer reinpasst ;-)


----------



## Weld (6. Mai 2013)

Das ne 170er reinpasst hab ich schon gesehen. Hab neulich so ca. die letzten 100 Seiten von dem Thread hier gelesen. Da hatte ja auch einer ne 180er eingebaut. Mir gings jetzt speziell um die Garantie. Heißt das, wenn dann müsste ich ne 160er lyrik nehmen um die Garantie zu behalten? (Sorry das ich nochmal frag  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (6. Mai 2013)

Weld schrieb:


> Das ne 170er reinpasst hab ich schon gesehen. Hab neulich so ca. die letzten 100 Seiten von dem Thread hier gelesen. Da hatte ja auch einer ne 180er eingebaut. Mir gings jetzt speziell um die Garantie. Heißt das, wenn dann müsste ich ne 160er lyrik nehmen um die Garantie zu behalten? (Sorry das ich nochmal frag  )




Das wollte ich dir damit sagen, 160 ja, mehr nein. . . jetzt klar? 

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, ob eine 170 oder 180 passt, sondern es ist vorne max 160 zugelassen. Gefahren bin ich selbst schon 170 aber befand die Klettereigenschaften zu sehr beschnitten.


----------



## Weld (6. Mai 2013)

Pkay, jetzt ists klar. Wollte nur sichergehen, weil ich nicht wusste, ob ichs richtig verstanden habe 
Danke nochmal!


----------



## flysilent (7. Mai 2013)

hallo,
kann mir jemand die augenscheinlichsten unterschiede zwischen dem 2012er und dem 2013er nennen? der gummierte schutz am unterrohr dürfte schon mal so ein merkmal am 2013er sein. gibts sonst noch welche?

ps: sorry wenn es im thread schon mal gefragt wurde - aber der ist mittlerweile richtig lang..


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (7. Mai 2013)

Was ja auch vollkommen ausreicht. Mehr Federweg ist nicht immer das allheil Mittel. Es ist schnelles und popiges bike das einfach nur Spass macht. 

Mal was anderes. Der Dämpfer in den 2010+ Jahrgängen hat effektiv *197*x57. Wenn man ein anderen Dämpfer verbaut ohne exzenter Buches kommt das TL etwas höher weil sich der Federweg verlängert. 
Und jetzt zur der eigentlichen Frage. Man kriegt so gut wie kein Manitou ISX4/6 in der passenden Länge von 200x*57* gebraucht zu kaufen. Es gibt aber jetzt den Nachfolger Swinger Expert Air der auch gut performen soll. Den habe ich aber nur als 200x*56* gefunden. Wie wirkt sich das auf den *Federweg* aus?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## bansaiman (7. Mai 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Was ja auch vollkommen ausreicht. Mehr Federweg ist nicht immer das allheil Mittel. Es ist schnelles und popiges bike das einfach nur Spass macht.
> 
> Mal was anderes. Der Dämpfer in den 2010+ Jahrgängen hat effektiv *197*x57. Wenn man ein anderen Dämpfer verbaut ohne exzenter Buches kommt das TL etwas höher weil sich der Federweg verlängert.
> Und jetzt zur der eigentlichen Frage. Man kriegt so gut wie kein Manitou ISX4/6 in der passenden Länge von 200x*57* gebraucht zu kaufen. Es gibt aber jetzt den Nachfolger Swinger Expert Air der auch gut performen soll. Den habe ich aber nur als 200x*56* gefunden. Wie wirkt sich das auf den *Federweg* aus?
> ...




Ja, also:
- Theoretisch geht das Tretlager 8mm höher, übersetzung ist ja irgendwo bei 2,9 o.Ä. das Remedy hat ja effektiv hinten 157mm FW. Bei 25-30 Sag, die man mit dem guten Dämpfer auch fahren sollte, fällt das dann aber ncihtwirklich auf. Also ich hatte jetzt im PArk keine Probleme ^^

-Bei 200*56 gehen dir ungefähr 3 mm FW verloren. . . 157 vs 154mm, was solls?

- Der Swinger Expert ist super, aber: Den gibt es nur in der Lowvolume Ausführung, den Evovler gab es in einer solchen udn in einer High Vol (erkennbar an dem Silberring) Ausführung. Der Unterschied beträgt 6mm im Durchmesser, das ist einiges an Volumen. Der Kleine ist zu progressiv und wird im Remedy ab 13cm FW dicht machen. Hatte leider selbst die schmerzhafte Erfahrung gemacht, da ich von den 2 Ausführungen nicht wusset udn konnte dann für schön Geld umbauen lassen.
-> also sollte man gucken entweder nen High Vol Evolver ISX 6 zu finden oder man kauft nen Swinger Expert und irgendeinen Evovler ISX mit Highvolume udn verbaut dessen Körper. Den ISX 1 habe ichs chon für 50  gesehen.
Wäre halt leider was Aufwand. NAja, ich habe jetzt meinen udn der macht sich sehr gut.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Mai 2013)

Danke für gute Aufklärung . Da muss ich weiter suchen.


----------



## gixxerk2 (8. Mai 2013)

flysilent schrieb:


> hallo,
> kann mir jemand die augenscheinlichsten unterschiede zwischen dem 2012er und dem 2013er nennen? der gummierte schutz am unterrohr dürfte schon mal so ein merkmal am 2013er sein. gibts sonst noch welche?
> 
> ps: sorry wenn es im thread schon mal gefragt wurde - aber der ist mittlerweile richtig lang..




http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/2012/archive/

Viel Spaß !


----------



## bansaiman (8. Mai 2013)

flysilent schrieb:


> hallo,
> kann mir jemand die augenscheinlichsten unterschiede zwischen dem 2012er und dem 2013er nennen? der gummierte schutz am unterrohr dürfte schon mal so ein merkmal am 2013er sein. gibts sonst noch welche?
> 
> ps: sorry wenn es im thread schon mal gefragt wurde - aber der ist mittlerweile richtig lang..




NIcht außer Farbe, der Gummierung und 2013schlechterer Ausstattung.
Guck, dass du noch ein 2012er bekommst,d ann sparst viel geld ;-)
Bzw. Gerade gibts auch im Bikemarkt für 2700 ne komplette XT Edition des 2013ers. Dann hast du auch top BRemsen und nicht diesen Elixir Dot Kram


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Mai 2013)

Und 2,7 k  ist guter Preis für Remedy mit XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (9. Mai 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich selbst schon 170 aber befand die Klettereigenschaften zu sehr beschnitten.


Nur um die andere Seite auch zu beleuchten aber ich kann das gar nicht bestätigen... Es fährt sich auch mit der Lyrik in 170 wunderbar. Habe da 2 bekannte damit.
Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass das remedy in seiner Abstimmung halt eher für 150 mm optimiert ist. Habe auch schon gedacht ich versuch zum spaß mal ne totem aber was bringen vorne 180 mm wenn ich hinten dann so weich fahren muss, dass es durchschlägt.
Letzte Woche beim bolzen am 601 am Gardasee hat sichs auch wieder bestätigt , dass die 160 coil schon reichen vorne. 
Was mir nicht ganz ein leuchtet ist wieso das slash 9 einfach besser am Hinterreifen im Trail läuft. Der 1 cm FW kann das doch auch nicht sein. Eher noch die Steifigkeit.


----------



## demiano (9. Mai 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich selbst schon 170 aber befand die Klettereigenschaften zu sehr beschnitten.



Mich würd interessieren, ob Du die 170er mit Spacern und Riser gefahren bist? Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass ohne Spacer und mit einem Flatbar, eventuell mit einem negativ montierten Vorbau, das wieder ausgeglichen wird. Oder bezieht sich deine Aussage auf den Sitzwinkel?

Gruß


Demian


----------



## bansaiman (9. Mai 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Nur um die andere Seite auch zu beleuchten aber ich kann das gar nicht bestätigen... Es fährt sich auch mit der Lyrik in 170 wunderbar. Habe da 2 bekannte damit.
> Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass das remedy in seiner Abstimmung halt eher für 150 mm optimiert ist. Habe auch schon gedacht ich versuch zum spaß mal ne totem aber was bringen vorne 180 mm wenn ich hinten dann so weich fahren muss, dass es durchschlägt.
> Letzte Woche beim bolzen am 601 am Gardasee hat sichs auch wieder bestätigt , dass die 160 coil schon reichen vorne.
> Was mir nicht ganz ein leuchtet ist wieso das slash 9 einfach besser am Hinterreifen im Trail läuft. Der 1 cm FW kann das doch auch nicht sein. Eher noch die Steifigkeit.




aber es ist tatsache, dass aufgrund des 1-1,5Grad flacheren lenkwinkel durch die 160-170 gabeln und die höhere front das Rad leichter steigt.und ich habe,nachdem ich das remedy in allen möglichen konfigurationen (150-180mm 2-0 Spacer unterm 
vorbau,alles mit flat riser) schon die Erfahrung und das Gespür dafür,dass es relativ gesehen wesentlich schwieriger ist,damit zu klettern.undcdas macht beim remedy einiges aus.auch wenns dir nicht auffällt.wir haben gier eben Rampen,wo du mit 150er schon in den Lenker beißen musst.und da merkst du den Unterschied dann richtig ;-)

mit dem Unterschied zum slash,denke ich auch,dass der gering ausfällt.das remedy hat schließlich 157mm hinten und mit 160 Gabel kommt man bei den Modellen ab 2012 auf  66 Grad lenkwinkel.nen großen unterschied kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,aber nur versuch mit klug ;-)


----------



## Asko (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hab den unterschied von 150 auf 160 auch gemerkt Bergauf, hat sich aufjedenfall zum Negativen hin gewandelt.
Zum Glück hab ich mir eine Gabel mit Absenkung geholt und komm immernoch ganz gemütlich überall hoch 

War eigentlich gestern jemand von euch bei den Green Days in Kirchberg?
Waren einige Remedys und Scratches unterwegs.


----------



## Sunfighter (10. Mai 2013)

160mm mit Absenkung haben sich auch für mich als optimal herausgestellt, passt gut zum Hinterbau und lässt sich auch noch harmonisch einstellen.
War grad ne Woche am Gardasee und rauf wie runter gabs nichts zu meckern.

Ich war immer der Meinung dass die Rahmengarantie bei Trek erlischt sobald man ne größere Gabel als die original verbaute 150mm Float verwendet (ab 2010). Hab das glaub ich mal irgendwo auf deren Page gelesen .... egal ob 160, 170 oder 180 sitzen alle in einem Boot^^

ach ja, mein vorderes Laufrad hat sich leider verabschiedet, da muss was neues rein.
Entweder nur ne neue Felge oder gleich ein neues Laufrad. Felge sollte ein bisschen breiter sein als die original Rhythm Elite.
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## Brixton (10. Mai 2013)

Ihr seits mir alle zu esoterisch bergauf kennen se nen cm und bergab vermuten se keinen Unterschied zum Slash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 225240 (10. Mai 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?



ZTR FLOW EX! Bin super zufrieden damit. Steif und Stabil. und in Verbindung mit einer leichten Nabe lässt sich auch noch ein bisschen Gewicht sparen


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Mai 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> ach ja, mein vorderes Laufrad hat sich leider verabschiedet, da muss was neues rein.
> Entweder nur ne neue Felge oder gleich ein neues Laufrad. Felge sollte ein bisschen breiter sein als die original Rhythm Elite.
> Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


 

gut günstig ausreichend stabil und breit diese hier KLICK

und hier hast du eine übersichtsliste was es so alles an felgen für den AM/EN bereicht gibt  KLICK

Oder gleich richtig breit so wie ich das gemacht habe, fahre vorne auf der spank spike mit 1,15 bar und hinten mit 1,4bar und der reifen sitzt bomben stabiel auf der felge und die reifen haben enorm viel grip und traktion!


----------



## roadruner80 (11. Mai 2013)

Bin ratlos...
Ich hab das ganze Internet durchforstet und finde nichts dazu! 

Hab folgendes "Problem" bei meinem 2010 Remedy 8. Der hintere Schnellspanner meines Bikes zeigt, wenn er handfest verschlossen ist nach vorn, also entgegen der Fahrtrichtung! 

Und das möchte ich gerne ändern. Wie geht das??? 
Die Mutter, in der die Achse geschraubt wird ist ja fest und lässt sich nicht drehen, oder??

Fotos folgen sobald ich es schaffe...


----------



## XTC999 (11. Mai 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, kannst du den rechter mutter von abp etwas lösen und dann den schnellspanner wieder fest drehen und den abp mutter wieder nach ziehen.


----------



## TobyR (12. Mai 2013)

roadruner80 schrieb:


> Bin ratlos...
> Ich hab das ganze Internet durchforstet und finde nichts dazu!
> 
> Hab folgendes "Problem" bei meinem 2010 Remedy 8. Der hintere Schnellspanner meines Bikes zeigt, wenn er handfest verschlossen ist nach vorn, also entgegen der Fahrtrichtung!
> ...


 
Grüss Dich.
Die rechte Flügelmutter hat die Funktion einer "normalen" Mutter in einem Schraubenverbund. Du kannst den Schnellspanner reindrehen und leicht handfest anziehen. Lockere Verbindung. Dann lässt sich die Flügelmutter drehen und verstellen. Einfach den Klapphebel in offener Stellung in gewünschte Position bringen, Flügelmutter handfest gegenkontern und dann den Klapphebel des Schnellspanners schliessen.


----------



## biker123456 (13. Mai 2013)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen 216er Dämpfer in den 2011er Remedy  Rahmen zu packen? eigtl. reicht mir der Federweg aber ich bin an einen  DHX 5.0 air Kashima 216  gekommen und wäre geil wenn ich den verbauen  könnte ...


----------



## Sunfighter (13. Mai 2013)

So, danke für eure Empfehlungen bezüglich der Laufräder!

Hab mich jetzt für Hope Pro2 EVO mit ZTR Flow EX und den Sapim Race 2,0/1,8 mit Messingnippel entschieden.
Bei der Entscheidung war ehrlich gesagt der Preis ausschlaggebend ...165 Euro für ein Vorderrad sind schon wirklich nicht verkehrt und wirklich schwer ist es trotzdem nicht. Klar könnte man leichtere Speichen nehmen und Alunippel, aber das merkt man dann halt nicht nur beim Gewicht^^

Hab kurz überlegt doch die handaufgebaute Variante mit Spank Subrosa und den Hope Pro2 Evo mit Sapim Laser und Alunippel zu nehmen ... aber die Preisdifferenz ist halt schon gewaltig und eigentlich kommen mir die Ausgaben für ein neues Laufrad momentan eher ungelegen^^ 
Ausserdem fand ich den 1mm mehr an Maulweite bei der Flow EX ziemlich verlockend.

Ich hoffe mal ich bereu nicht die leichtere Flow EX anstatt der stabileren Subrosa genommen zu haben .... wir werden sehen^^

.
.
.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand die Trek Teilenummer für das Schaltauge Remedy 8 2012 geben?
Irgend wie bin ich zu blöd es zu finden.


----------



## bansaiman (13. Mai 2013)

Biete mein Remedy zum Verkauf an:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/168200-trek-remedy-getunt-39-j-garantie-gr-m-42-3cm


----------



## krysheri (13. Mai 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Trek Teilenummer für das Schaltauge Remedy 8 2012 geben?
> Irgend wie bin ich zu blöd es zu finden.


QR bzw. X-12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. Mai 2013)

Danke dir. Da hatte ich auch gesucht. Aber manchmal sie man vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht.


----------



## Brixton (14. Mai 2013)

Was kommt neues Bansai?


----------



## Sunfighter (16. Mai 2013)

Remedy 2014 wird wohl ein 29er Bike werden .... für mich eher enttäuschend.

http://enduro-mtb.com/neues-29er-enduro-von-trek-das-remedy-9-2014/

aber was soll man machen, wenn alle denken 29er sind immer und in jedem Gelände besser ....


----------



## bansaiman (16. Mai 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Was kommt neues Bansai?




Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob 27,5er Trailbike mit 140/150 oder 26er Enduro mit 160/160.
Meinen netten Dämpfer werde ich auf jeden Fall behalten, sowie ein paar andere Kleinteile.
MUss jetzt nur erstmal jemand das Remy nehmen. Scheint momentan schwer zu sein ;-) und wenn dann kommen die Angebote mit, "gebe dir 900 "


----------



## Mirko29 (16. Mai 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Remedy 2014 wird wohl ein 29er Bike werden .... für mich eher enttäuschend.
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/neues-29er-enduro-von-trek-das-remedy-9-2014/
> 
> aber was soll man machen, wenn alle denken 29er sind immer und in jedem Gelände besser ....



Leider ist nicht nur das Remedy dem 29er Wahn zum Opfer gefallen, das Fuel Ex genauso  Bin ich froh noch ein 26 zu haben. Für große Fahrer macht 29 Zoll ja Sinn, aber für Leute wie mich mit meinen 1,73m sind die Dinger so überflüssig wie ein Kropf...


----------



## Brixton (16. Mai 2013)

Was passt Dir am rempy nicht? Bzw. was erhoffst Dir beim Wechsel?


----------



## motorsportfreak (16. Mai 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Leider ist nicht nur das Remedy dem 29er Wahn zum Opfer gefallen, das Fuel Ex genauso  Bin ich froh noch ein 26 zu haben. Für große Fahrer macht 29 Zoll ja Sinn, aber für Leute wie mich mit meinen 1,73m sind die Dinger so überflüssig wie ein Kropf...


----------



## Sub-Zero (16. Mai 2013)

Könnt ihr mir beim 2013er Bontrager Rhythem Elite LRS (Remedy 9.0 und 9.8) weiterhelfen?

- Welche Naben sind da eigentlich verbaut?
- Welche Achsstandarts sind möglich?

Würde gerne den LRS an meinem alten Bike mit Schnellspanner an VR/HR weiterverwenden und bin mir nicht sicher ob das geht. 
 
*
*


----------



## clemson (17. Mai 2013)

bei deinem local Trekhändler

426846 Axle Kit (includes End Caps for 5, 15, and 20mm axles)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (17. Mai 2013)

uh mein nächstes wird wohl kein Trek mehr. denk mal das Remedy wirds nur noch in 29" geben....


----------



## mikeorbreak (17. Mai 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Leider ist nicht nur das Remedy dem 29er Wahn zum Opfer gefallen, das Fuel Ex genauso  Bin ich froh noch ein 26 zu haben.


das 2014er? von wo ist die Info?


----------



## DHVEF (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn es in Zukunft die Remedys nur in 29" gibt, bin ich auch raus.


----------



## Mirko29 (17. Mai 2013)

mikeorbreak schrieb:


> das 2014er? von wo ist die Info?



http://www.mellowjohnnys.com/all-new-trek-fuel-ex-29-and-remedy-29/


----------



## mamo80 (17. Mai 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> http://www.mellowjohnnys.com/all-new-trek-fuel-ex-29-and-remedy-29/




pfui diese 29er! :kotz:

http://www.mellowjohnnys.com/uploads/Asset_136402.jpeg


----------



## Mirko29 (17. Mai 2013)

Die Dinger sehen einfach Scheizze aus -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (17. Mai 2013)

wo ist das Problem?hier hat doch schon jeder ein remy und jedes Jahr braucht man doch kein neues,oder? ;-)
vllt würde ich ja gar nicht überlegen meins zu verkaufen,wenn ich das 12er mit 67 lw hätte


----------



## mamo80 (17. Mai 2013)

..naja meins is im grunde das 08er, hab zwar 2011 einen neuen RAhmen bekommen aber die Anbauteile, Laufräder, Gabel etc werden auch nit grad besser mit der Zeit...


----------



## Sentilo (17. Mai 2013)

29er Remys 

Puh, jetzt heißt es gut aufpassen auf die alten Schätzchen. Bin 'ne Weile einen 29er Geradeausfahrbock gefahren, die Rückkehr zum 26er Remy war eine richtige Offenbarung, so ausgewogen und spielerisch, ein ganz  feines Gerät  Wozu ändern?


----------



## ralphi911 (17. Mai 2013)

Wahrscheinlich wird es 29" und 26" geben.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (17. Mai 2013)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird es 29" und 26" geben.


halt ich für eher unwahrscheinlich! Des Remedy war jetzt eh schon recht nah am Slash und is durch die neue Laufradgröße nun wieder klarer differenziert!


----------



## Mirko29 (17. Mai 2013)

Mal abwarten was Trek sich für einen Unsinn fürs Slash ausgedacht hat...


----------



## Sunfighter (17. Mai 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Mal abwarten was Trek sich für einen Unsinn fürs Slash ausgedacht hat...



27,5 wär ja noch nicht in ihrem Programm^^


----------



## Mirko29 (17. Mai 2013)

Stimmt ^^


----------



## Sunfighter (17. Mai 2013)

hab aber grad gelesen dass Trek Ende des Monats also zum Launch der 29er Remedy und Fuel EX Bikes noch ein drittes, neues Modell vorstellen will.
Noch ist alles geheim, aber auf die Nachfrage ob es ein 650B wird hieß es dass kein 650B kommen wird, sondern etwas viel besseres^^
Vielleicht hat Trek nach der DRCV Technologie jetzt auch noch eine neue perfekte Laufradgröße erfunden^^
oder vielleicht ein Slash mit vorne 29 und hinten 26^^


----------



## Mirko29 (17. Mai 2013)

Hehe... Scrash mit 28,475 Zoll ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayel13 (17. Mai 2013)

Finde die Remedys 29er auch voll häßlich  

Schön, dass ich mein 2011er habe


----------



## krysheri (17. Mai 2013)

mayel13 schrieb:


> finde die remedys 29er auch voll häßlich
> 
> schön, dass ich mein 2011er habe


+1


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Mai 2013)

oh gott sehen die 29" zum:kotz: zumindestens in der gezeigt rahmengröße ....

Ne ne da lieb ich mir doch mein 26"


----------



## jazz_58 (18. Mai 2013)

Remedy is DEAD!
dann bleibt jetzt nur Slash übrig : (


----------



## jazz_58 (18. Mai 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> oh gott sehen die 29" zum:kotz: zumindestens in der gezeigt rahmengröße ....
> 
> Ne ne da lieb ich mir doch mein 26"



war die Bike-Testrunde mit den 29" doch so schlecht?


----------



## Brixton (18. Mai 2013)

Biete mein remedy an: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/170768-trek-remedy-8-alle-lager-neu-l


----------



## fuelex (18. Mai 2013)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird es 29" und 26" geben.



das erwarte ich auch. Das Trek Elite gibt es ja auch noch in Europa in 26 Zoll. Den Markt wird Trek nicht einfach so aufgeben. Zumal es das Stumpjumper ja auch in zwei Versionen gibt.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Mai 2013)

Aber hey. Es gibt auch andere gescheite Marken die sogar Anpassungen erlauben. Orange, Cheetah und Nicolai. So lange es die gibt und der Remedy Rahmen hält hab ich keine große sorgen ein 26 Bike zu finden.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Mai 2013)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> war die Bike-Testrunde mit den 29" doch so schlecht?


 

Ne das nicht, war auch ne ganz ander kategorie, das waren 100mm bikes.
Zum Km fresen sind die richtig gut, auch leichtes gelände. Nur wenns technisch wird sind sie zu behäbig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (19. Mai 2013)

Mein im September letzten Jahres gekauftes Remedy 8 verliert irgendwie recht viel Öl aus dem Dämpfer. Man liesst zwar immer, dass es normal ist, wenn ein Ölfilm beim Dämpfer da ist, aber da das mein erstes Fully ist, bin ich unsicher, ob das noch normal ist.

Das Foto im Anhang ist nach 2 Ausfahrten entstanden. Ist der Ölaustritt da noch normal?

mfG
Bernd


----------



## Sunfighter (19. Mai 2013)

also soviel ist glaub ich mal nicht mehr in Ordnung, da staut es sich ja schon auf der Saganzeige.

Mein Dämpfer ist elider auch nicht mehr wirklich fit, aber die Wartungskosten sind halt einfach unverschämt teuer ...


----------



## Arthur27 (19. Mai 2013)

@ Elemental:

Da ist auf jeden Fall was defekt, sehr wahrscheinlich die Dichtung. Würde das Problem zeitnah beheben lassen, bevor aufgrund des fehlenden Öls nochmehr kaputt geht.
Entweder offiziell über Toxoholics, oder eventuell über andere Firmen wie z.B. Flatout Suspension ( sofern sie an die passenden Dichtungen kommen )

Edit: Ups, hab ganz überlesen dass dein Bike erst ein halbes Jahr alt ist. Dann sollte es natürlich über die Garantie regelbar sein.


----------



## Elemental (19. Mai 2013)

OK, danke! Werde mich an meinen Händler wenden.


----------



## mamo80 (19. Mai 2013)

fuelex schrieb:


> das erwarte ich auch. Das Trek Elite gibt es ja auch noch in Europa in 26 Zoll. Den Markt wird Trek nicht einfach so aufgeben. Zumal es das Stumpjumper ja auch in zwei Versionen gibt.



glaub nicht an 26 *und* 29". Spezi wird sein Enduro auch nur noch in 29 anbieten, das 29er is ja eigentlich schon das 2014er Modell und das 26 wirds wohl nur noch als Evo mit Stahlfeder geben.


----------



## coldberg (19. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich besitze Trek Remedy 7 aus 2009 und ich bin auf die suche für Unterrohr und Strebe Schutz habe so was gefunden :http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-remedy-alloy-alu-strebenschutz-2012.html und http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-remedy-alloy-alu-unterrohrschutz-2012-geklebt.html !!
Was meinte ihr passt das für mein Fahrrad?

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (19. Mai 2013)

coldberg schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich besitze Trek Remedy 7 aus 2009 und ich bin auf die suche für Unterrohr und Strebe Schutz habe so was gefunden :http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-remedy-alloy-alu-strebenschutz-2012.html und http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-remedy-alloy-alu-unterrohrschutz-2012-geklebt.html !!
> Was meinte ihr passt das für mein Fahrrad?
> 
> Ciao



1. Tipp: zum Trek-Händler (meiner z.B. www.radshop-seither.de), der hat das als Set da. Jehle ist zu teuer!!
2. Tipp: Unterrohr mit Bremsenreiniger behandeln, den Unterrohrschutz mit Fön erwärmen, das Unterrohr ebenfalls etwas erwärmen, dann sauber aufkleben.

Passen sollte beides!

Gruss


----------



## bansaiman (20. Mai 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Mein im September letzten Jahres gekauftes Remedy 8 verliert irgendwie recht viel Öl aus dem Dämpfer. Man liesst zwar immer, dass es normal ist, wenn ein Ölfilm beim Dämpfer da ist, aber da das mein erstes Fully ist, bin ich unsicher, ob das noch normal ist.
> 
> Das Foto im Anhang ist nach 2 Ausfahrten entstanden. Ist der Ölaustritt da noch normal?
> 
> ...




eigentlich warst du ja noch innerhalb der Garantie.also mit Kopie Rechnung zu Toxoholics.wenn die schon Geld dafür wollen,nimm mit dem forumsMitglied L Fignon Kontakt auf.der macht dir das für nen appel und n ei


----------



## bansaiman (20. Mai 2013)

coldberg schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich besitze Trek Remedy 7 aus 2009 und ich bin auf die suche für Unterrohr und Strebe Schutz habe so was gefunden :http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-remedy-alloy-alu-strebenschutz-2012.html und http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-remedy-alloy-alu-unterrohrschutz-2012-geklebt.html !!
> Was meinte ihr passt das für mein Fahrrad?
> 
> Ciao



der ist fein und hält ohne kleben 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=140865488137&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=48116215728


----------



## bergradl4 (20. Mai 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Mein im September letzten Jahres gekauftes Remedy 8 verliert irgendwie recht viel Öl aus dem Dämpfer. Man liesst zwar immer, dass es normal ist, wenn ein Ölfilm beim Dämpfer da ist, aber da das mein erstes Fully ist, bin ich unsicher, ob das noch normal ist.
> 
> Das Foto im Anhang ist nach 2 Ausfahrten entstanden. Ist der Ölaustritt da noch normal?
> 
> ...



Dafür sollte ein Luftkammerservice mit Dichtungswechsel reichen, da es sich nach der Farbe nur um Float Fluid handelt, das nur in der Luftkammer ist. Kann man auch selber machen, wenn Toxo es nicht mehr auf Garantie macht. Ob die bei einem reinen Dichtungsproblem an der Luftkammer noch Garantie geben nach über einem halben Jahr, währ ich mir nicht so sicher. Die Garantiezeit bei Dichtungen ist glaub ich nur 6-Monate, da es sich um Verschleißteile handelt.
Du brauchst dafür nur den Dichtungsatz: http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...ld--FLOAT-Line-Air-Sleeve--Special-Q-Rin.html

Und die Anleitung gibs auch zu genüge im Internet (sogar direkt von FOX): http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/605-00-071.pdf

Den Luftkammerservice soll man ja eh alle 30h machen, auch wenn das total übertrieben ist...


----------



## bansaiman (20. Mai 2013)

so,habe mich umentschieden und behalte mein Remedy 

aber die Größe passt nicht optimal u.daher würde ich gern meinen M Rahmen gegen einen L Rahmen tauschen,also 44,5cm sitzrohr.

Farbe egal.also wem sein L Rahmen zu groß ist,schreibt mir einfach eine PM 

wäre super.eine persönliche Übergabe bekämen wir auch sicher hin


----------



## Brixton (20. Mai 2013)

Dad mich ggf von meinem trennen. Alle Lager neu usw...


----------



## cubanito (20. Mai 2013)

der m ist doch der 18,5 und der l der 19,5....

du hast grad nen s rahmen wenn ich mich nicht täuche....





bansaiman schrieb:


> so,habe mich umentschieden und behalte mein Remedy
> 
> aber die Größe passt nicht optimal u.daher würde ich gern meinen M Rahmen gegen einen L Rahmen tauschen,also 44,5cm sitzrohr.
> 
> ...


----------



## bansaiman (20. Mai 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> der m ist doch der 18,5 und der l der 19,5....
> 
> du hast grad nen s rahmen wenn ich mich nicht täuche....




nein!
ich habe virtually 17,5=42,3cm sitzrohr.ich brauche 18,5=44,5cm.
vllt hätte ichs direkt in zahlen schreiben sollen ;-)
also ich brauche den 44,5er Rahmen


----------



## cubanito (21. Mai 2013)

hmmm

wie hast du damals das problem mit der bos deville und der 20er steckachse gelöst? ist ja ne 15er verbaut ne....

werde mir





bansaiman schrieb:


> nein!
> ich habe virtually 17,5=42,3cm sitzrohr.ich brauche 18,5=44,5cm.
> vllt hätte ichs direkt in zahlen schreiben sollen ;-)
> also ich brauche den 44,5er Rahmen


----------



## cubanito (21. Mai 2013)

ach ja kennt sich jemand gut mit gabel folieren bzw lackieren aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (21. Mai 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> wie hast du damals das problem mit der bos deville und der 20er steckachse gelöst? ist ja ne 15er verbaut ne....
> 
> werde mir




???
Hehe, in keiner der Gabeln, die du in meinen Fotos oder Beschreibungen mir momentan zuordnen kannst, war eine 15mm Steckachse. Die Deville hat 20mm, die VEngeance mit 36er Standrohren sowieso und die 32mm Sherman ebenfalls 
Deville Aufkleber habe ich günstig bei einem Bekannten machen können. Ist nur ein kleiner Fehler in der Schrift (das Devill auf der einen Seite ist gespiegelt, aber mir egal). Wenn du welche willst, schreib mir PM ;-)

Weiterhin, tausche Rahmen gegen 44,5cm Sitzrohrhöhe


----------



## Rischar (21. Mai 2013)

Wieso der kurze Irrsinn das Remedy zu verkaufen und dann doch der Wandel? 
Ich würd's nie verkaufen!


----------



## bansaiman (21. Mai 2013)

Rischar schrieb:


> Wieso der kurze Irrsinn das Remedy zu verkaufen und dann doch der Wandel?
> Ich würd's nie verkaufen!




naja,hab auf nem anderen radel mit mehr fw gesessen und weniger antriebseinfluss .das hat mich dann frustriert.zusammen mit einer aggressiveren Geo für Abfahrt war das dann recht verlockend.aber hab mich jetzt entschieden,das durch ein entsprechendes internes Setup meines Dämpfers zu ändern.brauche nur wegen stummelvorbaus jetzt doch nen längeren Remy Rahmen,da Nummer doch etwas beengt für touren.hab ja jetzt speziell was für park,wie du gesehen hast.
übrigens war von der Firma deines DHlers das enduro gut im rennen ;-)


----------



## Rischar (21. Mai 2013)

hmm. Anderes Rad mit mehr Federweg und effizienterer Vortrieb. Welches Rad war es denn?
Da mag es mittlerweile bessere Räder geben. Aber egal. Vom Handling, von der Verspieltheit und vom Fahrgefühl kommt nix an unser "altes" Remedy ran 
Neue Remedys sind sicher immer noch Referenz 

Propain ist alles andere als wendig! Okay, ich spreche nur für das DH Rad, aber vermutlich geht deren Enduro dann in eine ähnliche Richtung... bist du es Probe gefahren? Wenn ja, wie war's im Vergleich zum Remedy?


----------



## Vincy (21. Mai 2013)

*Trek Remedy 29 Series 2014*


*Remedy 7 29*




*Trek Remedy 7 29 Specs:*

Frame - Alpha Platinum Aluminum, ABP Convert, Full Floater, E2 tapered head tube, internal derailleur & dropper post routing, press fit BB, 
ISCG 05 mount, magnesium EVO Link, Mino Link, down tube guard, G2 Geometry, 140mm travel 
Front suspension - RockShox Revelation RL w/Solo Air, Motion Control DNA damper, lockout, rebound, E2 tapered steerer, 15mm Maxle Lite, custom G2 geometry w/51mm offset, 140mm travel 
Rear suspension - Fox Evolution Series Float w/DRCV, CTD (climb-trail-descend) damper, rebound, tuned by Trek in California, 7.75Ã2.125â³ 
Wheels - Bontrager alloy, 15mm alloy axle front hub; Bontrager sealed cartridge bearing rear hub w/Bontrager Duster 32-hole Tubeless Ready rims 
Tires - Bontrager XR3 Expert, aramid bead, 29Ã2.30â³ 
Shifters - Shimano Deore, 10 speed 
Front derailleur - Shimano Deore, high direct mount 
Rear derailleur - Shimano SLX Shadow Plus 
Crank - Shimano M552, 42/32/24 
Bottom bracket - press fit 
Cassette - Shimano HG62 11-36, 10 speed 
Saddle - Bontrager Evoke 2, chromoly rails 
Seatpost - Bontrager Rhythm Elite, 31.6mm, zero offset 
Handlebar - Bontrager Low Riser, 31.8mm, 5mm rise 
Stem - Bontrager Rhythm Comp, 31.8mm, 7 degree 
Grips - Bontrager Rhythm, dual lock-on 
Headset - FSA NO.57SC, E2, semi-cartridge bearings 
Brakeset - Shimano M596 hydraulic disc 
MSRP $2699 



*Remedy 8 29*




*Trek Remedy 8 29 Specs:*

Frame - Alpha Platinum Aluminum, ABP Convert, Full Floater, E2 tapered head tube, internal derailleur & dropper post routing, press fit BB, 
ISCG 05 mount, magnesium EVO Link, Mino Link, down tube guard, G2 Geometry, 140mm travel 
Front suspension - Fox Evolution Series 34 Float w/CTD (climb-trail-descend) damper, rebound, E2 tapered steerer, 15QR thru axle, custom G2 Geometry w/51mm offset, 140mm travel 
Rear suspension - Fox Evolution Series Float w/DRCV, CTD (climb-trail-descend) damper, rebound, tuned by Trek in California, 7.75Ã2.125â³ 
Wheels - Bontrager sealed cartridge bearing, 15mm alloy axle front hub; 142Ã12 rear hub w/Bontrager Duster 28-hole Tubeless Ready rims 
Tires - Bontrager XR3 Expert, aramid bead, 29Ã2.30â³ 
Shifters - Shimano SLX, 10 speed 
Front derailleur - Shimano SLX, high direct mount 
Rear derailleur - Shimano Deore XT Shadow Plus 
Crank - Shimano M552, 42/32/24 
Bottom bracket - press fit 
Cassette - Shimano HG62 11-36, 10 speed 
Saddle - Bontrager Evoke 2, chromoly rails 
Seatpost - Bontrager Rhythm Elite, 31.6mm, zero offset 
Handlebar - Bontrager Low Riser, 31.8mm, 5mm rise 
Stem - Bontrager Rhythm Comp, 31.8mm, 7 degree 
Grips - Bontrager Rhythm, dual lock-on 
Headset - FSA NO.57SC, E2, semi-cartridge bearings 
Brakeset - Shimano SLX hydraulic disc 
MSRP $3299 



*Remedy 9 29*




*Trek Remedy 9 29 Specs:*


Frame - Alpha Platinum Aluminum, ABP Convert, Full Floater, E2 tapered head tube, internal derailleur & dropper post routing, press fit BB, 
ISCG 05 mount, magnesium EVO Link, Mino Link, down tube guard, G2 Geometry, 140mm travel 
Front Suspension - Fox Factory Series 34 Float w/CTD (climb-trail-descend) adjustable FIT damper, rebound, E2 tapered steerer, Kashima coating, 15QR thru axle, custom G2 Geometry w/51mm offset, 140mm travel 
Rear Suspension - Fox Performance Series Float w/DRCV, CTD (climb-trail-descend) damper, rebound, tuned by Trek in California, 7.75Ã2.125â³ 
Wheels - Bontrager Rhythm Elite Tubeless Ready w/Stacked Lacing, Rapid Drive, 15mm front hub; 142Ã12 rear hub 
Tires - Bontrager XR3 Team Issue Tubeless Ready, aramid bead, 29Ã2.30â³ 
Shifters - Shimano Deore XT, 10 speed 
Front Derailleur - Shimano Deore XT, high direct mount 
Rear Derailleur - Shimano Deore XT Shadow Plus 
Crank - Shimano Deore XT, 38/24 
Bottom Bracket - Press fit 
Cassette - Shimano Deore XT 11-36, 10 speed 
Saddle - Bontrager Evoke 2, chromoly rails 
Seatpost - RockShox Reverb Stealth, 31.6mm, zero offset 
Handlebar - Bontrager Race Lite Low Riser, 31.8mm, 5mm rise 
Stem - Bontrager Rhythm Pro, 31.8mm, 7 degree 
Grips - Bontrager Rhythm, dual lock-on 
Headset - FSA NO.57E, E2, sealed bearings 
Brakeset - Shimano Deore XT hydraulic disc 
MSRP $4499 



http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/features/First-Look-All-New-Trek-Remedy-29-and-Fuel-EX-29,5633/First-Look-All-New-Trek-Remedy-9-29,55818/bturman,109


----------



## byronic (21. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub da hat sich Trek nen Eigentor geschossen. Irgendwie sehen die mega hässlich aus und dann auch noch gleich 29er.


----------



## bansaiman (21. Mai 2013)

Das sieht ja mal gepfelgt sch**** aus!!!
Hoffentlich gibt´s die noch immer in 26". Wahrscheinlich wird das Slash nächstes Jahr 27,5; ist ja va. bei Enduros voll im trendy


----------



## biker123456 (21. Mai 2013)

Für alle Remedy Besitzer:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635076


----------



## bansaiman (21. Mai 2013)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Für alle Remedy Besitzer:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635076




Son thread gibt es schon 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2739


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (22. Mai 2013)

Ich zerlege gerade mein Remedy komplett und brauche kurz eure Hilfe:
Die Schraube am größten Lager ist NICHT am Rahmen festgeschraubt, oder? Also nur mit der Mutter verschraubt. 
Hier 291595:


----------



## Houschter (22. Mai 2013)

Ja, ist eine durchgehende Schraube mit Mutter. Aber Alu, also Vorsicht beim Austreiben mit nem Eisendorn...


----------



## Rischar (22. Mai 2013)

Danke. Sie lässt sich halt nicht mehr lösen...


----------



## Houschter (22. Mai 2013)

Hast die Mutter schon ab? Richtige Drehrichtung beachten...


----------



## Rischar (22. Mai 2013)

Ja, die Mutter konnte ich ohne Probleme lösen. 
Gleich geht's per Föhn und Gummihammer ran.


----------



## nesertema (22. Mai 2013)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ja, die Mutter konnte ich ohne Probleme lösen.
> Gleich geht's per Föhn und Gummihammer ran.



festgefreßene Schraube in der Rahmenaufnahme ist beim 2009er keine Seltenheit. sobald Du die Schraube draußen hast und die Wippe weg ist, schau Dir genau die Aufnahme nach Rissen und Materialabrieb an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubanito (22. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen weiß jemand evtl. genau wie sehr sich die Einbaulänge verändert wenn ich ne Bos Deville 160mm gegen die Standart 32er float  150 mm tausche, um wieviel die Front höher geht und der Lenkwinkel sich verändert.... danke für eure Mühe

lg Cuba


----------



## Rischar (22. Mai 2013)

Hmm. Die Schraube ist nicht mit dem Rahmen sondern mit dem Lager fest verbunden.


----------



## Mudstud (22. Mai 2013)

Trek hat es geschafft.
Ein Remedy, das wie ein Giant (TranceX 29) aussieht.

Eeek - um es mit Rammstein zu sagen: Ich bin enttäuscht, total enttäuscht.
Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch (wie bei Scott, Cube...) ein Remedy 650B mit 160mm FW und etwas weniger derb besch...eidener Optik.


----------



## speedos (22. Mai 2013)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hmm. Die Schraube ist nicht mit dem Rahmen sondern mit dem Lager fest verbunden.



Hmm... Bei  mir ging das problemlos auseinander 
Würde das ganze mal ordentlich mit Rostlöser behandeln und ne Zeit lang einwirken lassen und das ganze noch mit einem ordentlichen Fön oder noch besser Heissluftgebläse erwärmen.
Was auch noch helfen kann, die Mutter wieder ein paar Gewindegänge aufschrauben und dann vorsichtig ein paar Schläge auf die Mutter geben...


----------



## bansaiman (23. Mai 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Hi zusammen weiß jemand evtl. genau wie sehr sich die Einbaulänge verändert wenn ich ne Bos Deville 160mm gegen die Standart 32er float  150 mm tausche, um wieviel die Front höher geht und der Lenkwinkel sich verändert.... danke für eure Mühe
> 
> lg Cuba




1 Grad flacher insgesamt,da pro cm 0,5 Grad Veränderung.denn von 150 zu 160er gabeln sinds 2 cm einbaulänge.danach wieder nur 1 cm Schritte ;-)
warte aber noch.momentan ist Bos für nen sehr schlechten Service bekannt.warte ab,was sich Gabelmäßig bis ende des jahres tut.alleine wegen der 35mm trailgabeln,die jetzt schon kommen.da sparst du nämlich selbst gegenüber der Deville noch gewicht


----------



## Rischar (23. Mai 2013)

speedos schrieb:


> Hmm... Bei  mir ging das problemlos auseinander
> Würde das ganze mal ordentlich mit Rostlöser behandeln und ne Zeit lang einwirken lassen und das ganze noch mit einem ordentlichen Fön oder noch besser Heissluftgebläse erwärmen.
> Was auch noch helfen kann, die Mutter wieder ein paar Gewindegänge aufschrauben und dann vorsichtig ein paar Schläge auf die Mutter geben...



Ich hab's 2 Nächte mit WD40 überflutet, beim Sprühen die Schraube gedreht, dass es rein kriechen kann. Alles ohne Erfolg.
Nachher pressen wir die Schraube einfach raus. Vermutlich mit dem Lager


----------



## Rischar (23. Mai 2013)

Schraube ist ausgepresst. Das Lager war richtig fest der Schraube! Erstaunlicherweise laufen die Lager gar nicht mal so schlecht  und der Rahmen hat - für 3 Jahre Bikeparknutzung - wenige Beschädigungen  Ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## Deleted 87315 (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute 

bin gerade dabei am Remedy 9.8 alle hinterbaulager zu wechseln. 
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass eines der hauptlager am hinterbau sehr schlecht läuft. 
nachdem das lager dann raus war wurde natürlich die fräsung gemessen, diese ist allerdings nicht mehr rund sondern ein ganz kleines stück oval. 
das lager wurde trotz dem mal eingepresst um zu sehen wie es sich verhält. siehe da natürlich bescheiden da es natürlich ein bisschen verdrückt wird und die tolleranz nicht sonderlich groß ist. 
gibt es hier einen ähnlichen fall?
kann man hier bei trek was reklamieren?
am hinterbau ist keine beschädigung zu sehen. 
es handelt sich ebenfalls nicht um ein neurad wurde gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## Brixton (23. Mai 2013)

Rischar schrieb:


> hmm. Anderes Rad mit mehr Federweg und effizienterer Vortrieb. Welches Rad war es denn?
> Da mag es mittlerweile bessere Räder geben. Aber egal. Vom Handling, von der Verspieltheit und vom Fahrgefühl kommt nix an unser "altes" Remedy ran
> Neue Remedys sind sicher immer noch Referenz
> 
> Propain ist alles andere als wendig! Okay, ich spreche nur für das DH Rad, aber vermutlich geht deren Enduro dann in eine ähnliche Richtung... bist du es Probe gefahren? Wenn ja, wie war's im Vergleich zum Remedy?


In meinem Fall wäre es ein slash... Wenn ich meine rothaarige trailschönheit nicht verkaufen kann fahre ich sie so lange bis ich es in der Garage zusammen kehren muss


----------



## krysheri (24. Mai 2013)

Checkarei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> bin gerade dabei am Remedy 9.8 alle hinterbaulager zu wechseln.
> Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass eines der hauptlager am hinterbau sehr schlecht läuft.
> ...


Wie wärs einfach mit Lager ersetzen?
Schau hier nach oder miss aus bzw. schau welche Bezeichnung drau steht. Dann entweder beim örtlichen Trek  bestellen oder hier bzw. irgendeinem Wälzlagershop.



> es handelt sich ebenfalls nicht um ein neurad wurde gebraucht gekauft.


Garantiebedingungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87315 (24. Mai 2013)

Es ist ja auch nicht das lager oval sonder der lagersitz an der hinterbaustrebe!! 
Die Sache hat sich aber bereits mit etwas handwerklichem geschick erledigt.

Lager werden auf keinen fall von trek bezogen!

Hab mir für unter 70 Euro alle 10 lager am hinterbau und wippe besorgt und dies nebenbei in bester qualität


----------



## bansaiman (24. Mai 2013)

Checkarei schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nicht das lager oval sonder der lagersitz an der hinterbaustrebe!!
> Die Sache hat sich aber bereits mit etwas handwerklichem geschick erledigt.
> 
> Lager werden auf keinen fall von trek bezogen!
> ...



enduro bearings oder welche Firma?dann notiere ich das direkt mal ;-) und für welches Remy Baujahr war das?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. Mai 2013)

Was meint ihr was kann man für Remedy 8 aus (12/2012) verlangen? Es würde auf 22/36 mit E13 TRS+ Duall umgerüstet. Außerdem würde 125 Reverb Stealth nachgerüstet.


----------



## Mirko29 (25. Mai 2013)

Es wird nächstes Jahr das Remedy und das Fuel Ex tatsächlich sowohl als 29er als auch als 26er geben...


----------



## Sunfighter (26. Mai 2013)

wie bist du zu dieser Info gekommen?

Ein Händler in Stuttgart hat die neuen Remedys schon da, aber nur als 29er ... deshalb wunder ich mich n bisschen.


----------



## Mirko29 (26. Mai 2013)

Mein Händler hat es mir gesagt. Auch er hat die ersten 29er da, aber er hat mir versichert das auch 26er kommen werden...


----------



## Elemental (26. Mai 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr was kann man für Remedy 8 aus (12/2012) verlangen? Es würde auf 22/36 mit E13 TRS+ Duall umgerüstet. Außerdem würde 125 Reverb Stealth nachgerüstet.



Ist ja fast neu. Bist du unzufrieden mit dem Remedy?


----------



## Winky (26. Mai 2013)

Also die ersten Remedy Modelle von 2013 waren Anfang Januar lieferbar.

Jetzt sollen 4 Monate später schon die 2014 Modelle beim Händler stehen, das kann ich kaum glauben


----------



## fuelex (26. Mai 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat es mir gesagt. Auch er hat die ersten 29er da, aber er hat mir versichert das auch 26er kommen werden...



Das finde ich super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (26. Mai 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## Sunfighter (26. Mai 2013)

Winky schrieb:


> Also die ersten Remedy Modelle von 2013 waren Anfang Januar lieferbar.
> 
> Jetzt sollen 4 Monate später schon die 2014 Modelle beim Händler stehen, das kann ich kaum glauben




ziemlich lächerlich, aber leider wahr!^^


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (27. Mai 2013)

@Elemental
Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. Aber das bikerherz schlägt auch für andere Töchter mit längeren Beinen. 
Für neuen LRS müsste ich ABP Achse umbauen. 110+20 Schaltauge. Eine Lyrik mit mindestens RC2L @Coil u-Turn 400  und 200 für gebrauchten ISX6. Alles im allem 730 bis 800 um richtig geiles Geschoss  zu erhalten der von Touren bis Bikepark alles mitmacht. 
Man weißt nie was man am Anfang haben will. Die DRCV Gabel ist einfach ein Krampf wenn anspruchsvoll wird. Bis jetzt dient das Remedy echt gut. Hat 3 bikepark Besuche hinter sich anstandslos mitgemacht. Den 4. am O'Kopf stand nur das Wetter im weg.


----------



## Sushi1976 (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo Remedy Gemeinde,

wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob hier jemand im Remedy die Bos Deville 160mm TRC verbaut hat? Will mir ne neue Gabel holen un da steht die Bos ganz oben.

Gruss Marco


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. Mai 2013)

Wieso nimmst du nicht die Lyrik oder MZ?


----------



## bansaiman (29. Mai 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @Elemental
> Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. Aber das bikerherz schlÃ¤gt auch fÃ¼r andere TÃ¶chter mit lÃ¤ngeren Beinen.
> FÃ¼r neuen LRS mÃ¼sste ich ABP Achse umbauen. 110â¬+20â¬ Schaltauge. Eine Lyrik mit mindestens RC2L @Coil u-Turn 400â¬  und 200â¬ fÃ¼r gebrauchten ISX6. Alles im allem 730 bis 800â¬ um richtig geiles Geschoss  zu erhalten der von Touren bis Bikepark alles mitmacht.
> Man weiÃt nie was man am Anfang haben will. Die DRCV Gabel ist einfach ein Krampf wenn anspruchsvoll wird. Bis jetzt dient das Remedy echt gut. Hat 3 bikepark Besuche hinter sich anstandslos mitgemacht. Den 4. am O'Kopf stand nur das Wetter im weg.




ruf bei fun corner an,da hab ich das x12 Set fÃ¼r wesentlich weniger bekommen,wobei ich nicht weiÃ,wie weit die mir entgegen gekommen sind,weil ich dort schonmal ein Rad gekauft hatte ;-) Trek Essen ist auch noch ne MÃ¶glichkeit.
wenn du gut suchst,bekommst du den isx 6 fÃ¼r 130 und dann packst du noch 40 fÃ¼r ne generalErholung bei L Fignon raus und hast nen neuwertigen TopDÃ¤mpfer

Sushi 69:
 hatte sie Deville,war super.aber Service ist praktisch nicht vorhanden und reparaturen teuer,daher hatte ich sie profilaktisch abgeschafft.
daher Lyrik oder marzochi 55rc3.letztere ist zwar was schwerer aber 3 J. Garantie ohne dass ein Service gemacht werden mÃ¼sste und eben dementsprechend sorglos teil.mega ansprechverhalten,von Sofa bis sfraff race Setup alles mÃ¶glich.oder ne vengeance hlr bei reset racing.ebenfalls luftgabel mit mindestens genausoguter dÃ¤mpfung wie Lyrik dh. aber gÃ¼nstiger. oder warten bis september auf die neuen manitous,da wird auch was feines bei sein zum guten preis. v.a. CRC haut manitou oft zu suntour preisen raus.
so,viel Auswahl,jetzt musst du entscheiden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (29. Mai 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ruf bei fun corner an,da hab ich das x12 Set für wesentlich weniger bekommen,wobei ich nicht weiß,wie weit die mir entgegen gekommen sind,weil ich dort schonmal ein Rad gekauft hatte ;-) Trek Essen ist auch noch ne Möglichkeit.
> wenn du gut suchst,bekommst du den isx 6 für 130 und dann packst du noch 40 für ne generalErholung bei L Fignon raus und hast nen neuwertigen TopDämpfer
> 
> Sushi 69:
> ...



Kann man die Vengeance HLR auf 160mm traveln?


----------



## Sushi1976 (29. Mai 2013)

Danke erst mal fürs Feedback. Ich bin ja Besitzer einer Lyrik U-Turn, Die ich vor einem Jahr auf das Protone System umrüsten habe lassen.
Leider ein großer Fehler, verliere dauernd Luft in beiden Kammern. Will mich einfach nicht mehr mit der Gabel rumärgern. Die Bos Deville
Wird aber überall gelobt. MZ Gabeln sind jetzt nicht so meins.Lyrik Rc DH wäre eine alternative. Service bei BOS echt so mies?


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Mai 2013)

Hab ich schon mal erwähnt dass mir das wetter mal so richtig auf den sack geht 

Ich fang wohl besser mit wassersport an ....


----------



## bansaiman (29. Mai 2013)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal fÃ¼rs Feedback. Ich bin ja Besitzer einer Lyrik U-Turn, Die ich vor einem Jahr auf das Protone System umrÃ¼sten habe lassen.
> Leider ein groÃer Fehler, verliere dauernd Luft in beiden Kammern. Will mich einfach nicht mehr mit der Gabel rumÃ¤rgern. Die Bos Deville
> Wird aber Ã¼berall gelobt. MZ Gabeln sind jetzt nicht so meinsâ¦.Lyrik Rc DH wÃ¤re eine alternative. Service bei BOS echt so mies?




zum Service: wirf einen Blick in die letzten 10 Seiten des Bos Deville Threads,dann weiÃt du bescheid ;-)

wallacexiv:

die ist intern auf 100 130 160mm travelbar und handwerklich begabte kÃ¶nnen entlang schafts beliebige Bohrungen fÃ¼r dem gewÃ¼nschten FW setzen.Anleitung fÃ¼r wartung und traveln sind auf deren hp.
wÃ¼rde eher zum 2013er Modell tendieren.haben noch bessere DÃ¤mpfung und sind qualitativ praktisch Deville Niveau aber Lyrik preis.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. Mai 2013)

Hi
hat wer von euch das Zee SW am Remedy im Einsatz mit 22/36 vorne und 11/36 hinten und kann mir die Kettengliederanzahl verraten?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Asko (30. Mai 2013)

Kommt ja auf die Rahmengröße an, aber das ZEE Schaltwerk ist afaik eh nur für ein Kettenblatt vorne ausgelegt.


EDIT: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=632754


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. Mai 2013)

Es geht mit dem 36 . Sprich Zee Long.


----------



## Asko (30. Mai 2013)

> *SHIMANO ZEE 10-fach Schaltwerk RD-M640-SS Shadow Plus 11-32 / 11-36Z*


*
Gesamtkapazität:* 25 Zähne



jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> 22/36 vorne und 11/36 hinten



=39 Zähne 



In den Thread den ich gelinkt habe schreiben doch 2 Leute das es nur geht wenn man einige Gänge nicht schaltet.

Wieso der Ärger wenn es weniger Geld das passende SLX Schaltwerk gibt?

Theoretisch is das SLX Schaltwerk zwar auchnur für 35 Zähne Kapazität ausgelegt, ich fahre es aber auch mit 36/22 und 11-36 am Bifi.
Schaltet alles einwandfrei.
Allerdings ist es auch ein Hardtail und die Kette wird durchs einfedern nichtmehr zusätzlich gespannt.


----------



## bansaiman (30. Mai 2013)

jepp,das thema habe ich gerade auch durch.das für 36er Kassetten hat eine kapazität von 35 Z.also muss nur der wert Dr differenz stimmen.aber bei dir beträgt die differenz bei 72-33Zimmer 39 Z.habe dieselben werte.daher habe ich ein slx trail genommen.oder du wechselst auf ne 11-32 Kassette oder auf 24 und 34er KB.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hab zZ. auch 2fach bloß mit XT ohne +. Und ich schalte auch jetzt kein groß groß oder klein klein weil das kein Sinn macht. Auf 36 KB schalte ich max. 6 Ritzel. Also die eigen Disziplin hab ich schon. Ich könnte damit leben auf 22 KB nur die obersten 4 Ritzel zu schalten und auf 36 KB den Rest. Mach ich zZ. auch mit SGS Schaltwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (30. Mai 2013)

OK, ist ja deine Sache 

Trotzdem wird das ablängen der Kette nicht leicht, das wirst du ausprobieren müssen.
Bieg am besten ein Stück Draht zum zusammenhalten der Kette (an einigen Multitools ist so eine Klammer auch dran) und versuch die beste Länge zu finden.
Und natürlich immer ans Einfedern denken, sonst reissts dir das Schaltwerk ab.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich werde den Dämpfer ablassen. Das ganze auf 36/36 aufziehen und eingefedert. 
Dann hab ich denke alles abgedeckt und kann wie beschrieben auf 36 6 Ritzel  und auf 22 4 Ritzel schalten.


----------



## Brixton (30. Mai 2013)

Oldtimer-Remedy in action...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMo0QfmR0Ng&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bansaiman (30. Mai 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brixton (31. Mai 2013)

Ich würde es hergeben, muss aber nicht... 
Hab ich schon paar mal das Slash 9 probiert. Am Lago di Garda und in Saalbach. 
Das Remedy ist so schon perfekt aber im Hinterbau bisserl mehr Steifigkeit in erster Linie und 1-2 cm Federweg mehr, würden manchmal auch ned schaden... Das wäre dann das Slash.
Scratch wäre in L, XL was zum probieren wenn die Streben was aushalten würden. Aber dann ists von der Geo her so ne Sache und nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch. Wieso hast du das Scratch nicht mehr?
Oder wieder was mit Maestro Hinterbau. Das macht in 170 mm auch richtig was weg...


----------



## bansaiman (31. Mai 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ich würde es hergeben, muss aber nicht...
> Hab ich schon paar mal das Slash 9 probiert. Am Lago di Garda und in Saalbach.
> Das Remedy ist so schon perfekt aber im Hinterbau bisserl mehr Steifigkeit in erster Linie und 1-2 cm Federweg mehr, würden manchmal auch ned schaden... Das wäre dann das Slash.
> Scratch wäre in L, XL was zum probieren wenn die Streben was aushalten würden. Aber dann ists von der Geo her so ne Sache und nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch. Wieso hast du das Scratch nicht mehr?
> Oder wieder was mit Maestro Hinterbau. Das macht in 170 mm auch richtig was weg...




das hinterbau Problem beim Scratch gibts seit letzten Sommer nicht mehr.wenn sie einem jetzt bricht bekommt man eine überarbeitete,mit anderen nahtstellen und wegen des ganzen Ärgers der Zeit davor für erstbesitzer lebenslang ;-)
rahmen ist zu kurz.
wenn nicht das remedy,dann kein slash.ist zur konkurrenz zu teuer und zu viel antriebsEinflüsse. Fanes,Propain Tyee, ICB wären für mich die alternativen.denn trotz mehr fw weniger antriebseinfluss und sitzwinkel um die 75 Grad sollte beim klettern mindestens die gleiche Qualität geben.daher ;-)


----------



## Brixton (31. Mai 2013)

Ob das IBC steif genug ist... Bzw. steifer als das Remedy weis ich nicht.
Ich konnte das slash richtig gut testen und weis was es kann. Konntest es schon richtig testen im Park oder am Trail? Der Preis ist jetzt auch nicht so das Problem. Denn wenn ich investier soll's passen und kein Kompromiss werden. Aber an sich hast recht, denn der Preis ist mal gut überzogen...
So long... Remedy!


----------



## bansaiman (31. Mai 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ob das IBC steif genug ist... Bzw. steifer als das Remedy weis ich nicht.
> Ich konnte das slash richtig gut testen und weis was es kann. Konntest es schon richtig testen im Park oder am Trail? Der Preis ist jetzt auch nicht so das Problem. Denn wenn ich investier soll's passen und kein Kompromiss werden. Aber an sich hast recht, denn der Preis ist mal gut überzogen...
> So long... Remedy!



der 1cm fw am Heck interessiert mich nicht so sehr,als eben antriebseffizienz,mindestens genauso gute klettereigenschaften bei auslegung auf 170-180er gabeln und aggressivere geometrie.das remedy hat hinten eh 158mm.daher ist der Heck fw nicht entscheidungskriterium für mich.entweder fahre ich den rahmen bis er zerbricht oder Verkauf ihn.gute teile sind ja vorhanden


----------



## Brixton (31. Mai 2013)

Probieren statt studieren ;-) letztes Jahr wollte ich's auch noch nicht glauben aber die Mühle hat alle Vorzüge vom remedy, liegt nur noch mal besser. Auf normalen Trails merkst das aber nicht. Da reicht das remedy in die haut. Dazu musste schon gut ballern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (31. Mai 2013)

Lol ich hab grad bei Trek Essen angfragt wegen ABP Umbauset auf 12x142. Nur 70â¬ mit allem. Omg Jehlbikes(142â¬) und Bike Alm(108â¬)

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## bansaiman (31. Mai 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Lol ich hab grad bei Trek Essen angfragt wegen ABP Umbauset auf 12x142. Nur 70 mit allem. Omg Jehlbikes(142) und Bike Alm(108)
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060




es war mir eine Freude den Wucherern ein Schnippchen zu schlagen ;-)


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (31. Mai 2013)

Joa auf jedenfall. Hab denen e-mail geschickt die sollen mir Kostenvoranschlag zuschicken. 

So Umbau auf Zee mit Saint I-spec fertig:










Das letzte Bild sieht komisch aus aber so werde ich eh nich fahren. Auf 22KB kann ich bis mitte schalten ohne hängen und auf 36KB locker bis 7. Ritzel ohne die Gefahr zu laufen das SW abzureisen. War aber ein Krampf es richtig abzulängen.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## krysheri (1. Juni 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Joa auf jedenfall. Hab denen e-mail geschickt die sollen mir Kostenvoranschlag zuschicken.
> ...


Den hast du doch schon mit 70. War aber schon länger bekannt:


----------



## belten (1. Juni 2013)

Hello Freunde, 
mir ist am Mittwoch, den 22. Mai mein Trek Remedy aus dem Keller geklaut worden. Evtl. besteht ja die minimale Hoffnung es auf diesem Wege zu finden. 

Trek Remedy 9, 21,5, 2012 Modell
Besonderheiten: XT Zweifachkurbel, E-Thirteen TRS+ KeFü, Easton Haven LRS mit Maxxis Ardent, Easton Havoc Carbonlenker im Thomson 50mm Vorbau, Reverb, und Selle Italia T1 Sattel, Saint Pedale und Fox 36 Talas aus 2009. 

Ist zwar utopisch, aber ich möchte keine Chance ungenutzt lassen. 
Foto ist nicht besonders

Danke


----------



## biker123456 (1. Juni 2013)

Sauerei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (1. Juni 2013)

hoffentlich versagt die bremse und derjenige verreckt jämmerlich  unter nem wagen eingequetscht. . . tut mir leid,aber bei der heutigen diebstahlqoute kenne ich keine gnade.da wäre ich für die klassische strafe vom alten arrabischen Markt!!! dieses elende diebespack!!!


----------



## nerveid (1. Juni 2013)

Deswegen nehme ich meine Bikes mit in die Bude!


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. Juni 2013)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal fürs Feedback. Ich bin ja Besitzer einer Lyrik U-Turn, Die ich vor einem Jahr auf das Protone System umrüsten habe lassen.
> Leider ein großer Fehler, verliere dauernd Luft in beiden Kammern. Will mich einfach nicht mehr mit der Gabel rumärgern. Die Bos Deville
> Wird aber überall gelobt. MZ Gabeln sind jetzt nicht so meins.Lyrik Rc DH wäre eine alternative. Service bei BOS echt so mies?



So ist dann doch ne Rock Shox geworden

ROCK SHOX Lyrik RC2L DPA 160 Tapered weiss

Gruss Marco


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. Juni 2013)

belten schrieb:


> Hello Freunde,
> mir ist am Mittwoch, den 22. Mai mein Trek Remedy aus dem Keller geklaut worden. Evtl. besteht ja die minimale Hoffnung es auf diesem Wege zu finden.
> 
> Trek Remedy 9, 21,5, 2012 Modell
> ...



Mein Beileid:kotz: echt ne Sauerei....hoffe Du bekommst es wieder. Ist nämlich echt ein schönes Remedy.

Gruss Marco


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Juni 2013)

Das kannst du abhacken es je wieder zu sehen. Hier in Frankfurt hat die Polizei letztes Jahre paar süchtis hochgenommen die Bikes im Wert von ca 15k  geklaut haben. Meistens wird das Zeug gegen Osten verkauft. Und das für lächerliche Summen.


----------



## bansaiman (2. Juni 2013)

da kann ich nur Allianz hausrat versicherung empfehlen.
ist ein super gesamtpreis und Rad ist auf kompletten neuwert versichert,wofür ich woanders teils 200 extra bezahlen müsste bei so teuren rädern.
hoffe deine Versicherung deckts ab


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Juni 2013)

Bei mir übernimmt die Gother auch alles inc. Anbauteilen. Wichtig ist eigener Keller und im Keller zusätzlich mit einem ABUSE oder vergleichbares abgeschlossen. Und natürlich Kaufbelege/Rechnungen.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## bansaiman (2. Juni 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Bei mir übernimmt die Gother auch alles inc. Anbauteilen. Wichtig ist eigener Keller und im Keller zusätzlich mit einem ABUSE oder vergleichbares abgeschlossen. Und natürlich Kaufbelege/Rechnungen.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060




NA,das ist doch wenigstens etwas


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (3. Juni 2013)

Das Zee Schaltwerk hat gestern im Bikepark Beerfelden hervorragende Dienste geleistet. Das war eine Stille hinten. Das einzige was zu hören war die zugstuffen und klingeln der Speichen bei abgeschrägter Landung.( Patzer)
Tag 4 im Bikepark fürs Remedy. Einzig was ich mir nicht getraut habe war der 2m Speed Drop und die gaps da die Landezone für mein Geschmack zu schmierig war vom vortages regen und ich keine Lust hatte in den Anlieger zu knallen.


----------



## wallacexiv (3. Juni 2013)

@bansaiman: Was wird es denn jetzt neues bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (3. Juni 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> @_bansaiman_: Was wird es denn jetzt neues bei dir?




Mal schauen; behalte es vorerst, wenn der Rahmen nicht zum gtenKurs weggeht. Das Budget entscheidet ;-)


----------



## rider1970 (3. Juni 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Das Zee Schaltwerk hat gestern im Bikepark Beerfelden hervorragende Dienste geleistet. Das war eine Stille hinten. Das einzige was zu hören war die zugstuffen und klingeln der Speichen bei abgeschrägter Landung.( Patzer)
> Tag 4 im Bikepark fürs Remedy. Einzig was ich mir nicht getraut habe war der 2m Speed Drop und die gaps da die Landezone für mein Geschmack zu schmierig war vom vortages regen und ich keine Lust hatte in den Anlieger zu knallen.



Bin überrascht,das man da überhaupt schon wieder fahren kann,da ja fast alles im dichten Wald liegt...
Letzten Do. am hohen Rodskopf/Vogelsberg gabs die volle Fangopackung--der Trail machte seinem Namen alle Ehre(Wildsautrail)


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (3. Juni 2013)

Die DH Strecke rechts mit den 3 Drops und wallride bzw. dropbatterie war am So fast Komplet trocken. Aber hinten durch den Wald links war es stellenweise nur Schlamm.
Am Sa war es zu.
Falls du es kennst? Deshalb die Beschreibung.


----------



## JohnE2 (4. Juni 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Oldtimer-Remedy in action...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMo0QfmR0Ng&feature=youtu.be



Die Strecke fährst du aber auch nicht zum ersten Mal  cooles Video!


----------



## Brixton (4. Juni 2013)

4 oder 5. mal... Und das nach Regen. Beim nächsten mal wenn's trocken ist muss ich die Drops noch einbauen.


----------



## wallacexiv (4. Juni 2013)




----------



## Rischar (5. Juni 2013)

Iehh!
In meine Augen sind einfach alle Fahrräder mit Laufrädern > 26" hässlich - außer mein Rennrad


----------



## amerryl (5. Juni 2013)

Omg, mach das weg!!!!!

Ich habe Gänshaut.

Eigentlich gebe ich nicht so viel auf die Optik, aber egal wie toll 29 sein
soll/ ist, so was kommt mir mit Sicherheit nicht ins Haus.


----------



## motorsportfreak (5. Juni 2013)

Modesch..

Mir kommt auch nix anderes ins Haus...

Da kann ich mir ja gleich sowas:

http://www.bike-fitline.com/hochrad-hochraeder-hochfahrrad-fahrradtyp.htm

kaufen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (5. Juni 2013)

Wenn das Opa noch erleben könnte ...


----------



## Rischar (5. Juni 2013)

Nix gegen ein Hochrad! Wenn ich vernünftig Geld verdiene, kaufe ich mir eins und n Zylinder


----------



## HerrRossi (7. Juni 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Trek-Remedy-29-first-ride.html


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (7. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemanden einen flacheren Steuersatz als der orginal FSA empfehlen.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## bansaiman (8. Juni 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemanden einen flacheren Steuersatz als der orginal FSA empfehlen.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060




die paar Millimeter? ;-)

superstar tapered 
,gut und günstig,außerdem bunt


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Juni 2013)

Ahh ja und eventuell max 60mm Vorbau mit Klemmhöhe um 30mm?
Aber ned zu teuer.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (8. Juni 2013)

Mein DMR Defy hat ~32mm, das ding is aber relativ wuchtig und schwer.
Spank Spoon und Spike (nur die aktuellen!) haben glaub ich 35mm.
Syntace Superforce und Megaforce bauen zwar etwas höher (glaub auch um die 35mm) brauchen aber nur 28mm Schaft zur Klemmung.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Juni 2013)

Dann müsste es mit 170mm schaftlänge hinkommen?


----------



## Asko (8. Juni 2013)

Habe meine Talas aus dem Remedy die jetz im BFe steckt damals auch auf 170 gekürzt um keinen Spacerturm zu haben.
War sicherlich nicht die beste Idee, da 170mm schon verdammt kurz ist. 
An meinen 2010er 17.5" Remedy sind mit FSA Steuersatz und 1cm Spacer noch 2,5-3cm Schaft oben rausgestanden.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Juni 2013)

Nee ich will mir eine gebrauchte Lyrik RC2DH SA holen. Und die hat 170mm Schaft.


----------



## Elemental (8. Juni 2013)

HerrRossi schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Trek-Remedy-29-first-ride.html



Also ich bin noch nie ein 29er gefahren, aber irgenwie gefallen mir die Dinger optisch nicht...


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Juni 2013)

Mein Remedy 7 BJ 2009 mir neuer Gabel.


----------



## woswoasiwos (9. Juni 2013)

Wirklich schönes Rad. Welche Gabel hast du ? Ich bin auch beim Überlegen die Gabel zu tauschen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Juni 2013)

woswoasiwos schrieb:


> Wirklich schönes Rad. Welche Gabel hast du ? Ich bin auch beim Überlegen die Gabel zu tauschen.



ROCK SHOX Lyrik RC2L DPA 160 Tapered weiss


----------



## wallacexiv (11. Juni 2013)

Hey Jungs, was wiegt der Remedy 9 Rahmen von 2012 in L, müsste 19,5"(virtual) sein?

Was wurde beim 2013er verändert?


----------



## bansaiman (11. Juni 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, was wiegt der Remedy 9 Rahmen von 2012 in L, müsste 19,5"(virtual) sein?
> 
> Was wurde beim 2013er verändert?



schlechtere Ausstattung ;-) der rahmen ist gleich.Geo als auch gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (11. Juni 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, was wiegt der Remedy 9 Rahmen von 2012 in L, müsste 19,5"(virtual) sein?
> 
> Was wurde beim 2013er verändert?


 

Ohne dämpfer so ca. 2870g


----------



## wallacexiv (11. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> schlechtere Ausstattung ;-) der rahmen ist gleich.Geo als auch gewicht.



wo liegt das gewicht?


----------



## bansaiman (11. Juni 2013)

es wurde nichts verändert zu vorher  also gleich geblieben


----------



## wallacexiv (11. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> es wurde nichts verändert zu vorher  also gleich geblieben



wenn ich das gewicht von 2012 nicht kenne, dann kenne ich es auch von 2013 nicht.


----------



## Houschter (11. Juni 2013)

Und die Angabe von GeorgeP paar Posts weiter oben kannst auch nicht lesen?


----------



## wallacexiv (11. Juni 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Und die Angabe von GeorgeP paar Posts weiter oben kannst auch nicht lesen?



Immer mit der Ruhe Jungs. Schau auf die Zeit der Postings.


----------



## Houschter (11. Juni 2013)

Oh, stimmt, 40 min für einen Satz iss ambitioniert.


----------



## wallacexiv (11. Juni 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Oh, stimmt, 40 min für einen Satz iss ambitioniert.



Ich nehme an, die fehlt Schlaf.  
Nochmal extra für dich: Ich habe exakt zur gleichen Zeit gepostet wie George (18:18 Uhr, in Worten: achtzehnuhrachtzehn). Daher konnte ich die Gewichtsangabe nicht lesen. Groschen gefallen?


----------



## Deleted 225240 (11. Juni 2013)

Mein 2012er Remedy 9 war 12.8kg ohne Pedale (ohne Reverb)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (11. Juni 2013)

wallacexiv um 18:59h schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das gewicht von 2012 nicht kenne, dann kenne ich es auch von 2013 nicht.



Passt schon!


----------



## wallacexiv (11. Juni 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Passt schon!



Sind wir hier im Kindergarten? Hast du nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## Butcho78 (12. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand der technisch mehr Ahnung hat als ich einen Tipp geben, wie ich folgenden Ãnderungswunsch an meinem Remedy 9.0 2013 gÃ¼nstig und gut umsetzten kann:

Ãbersetzung vorne bislang ab Werk: 42/32/24
von mir gewÃ¼nscht: 38/24

AuÃerdem hÃ¤tte ich gerne einen Bashguard und eine KettenfÃ¼hrung.

Der Bike Store meines Vertrauens ruft dafÃ¼r Ã¼ber 400 Euro (ohne Basguard) auf:

Hallo,

es wird eine neue 2-fach Kurbel und zusÃ¤tzlich noch der passende Umwerfer benÃ¶tigt.
Die Kosten belaufen sich auf:

1. Kurbel XT 2-fach: 299,-â¬
2. Umwerfer XT 2-fach: 45,50â¬
3. Umbaukosten:
Kurbel Aus- und Einbau: 18,-â¬
Umwerfer montieren und einstellen: 19,38â¬
KettenfÃ¼hrung:
C. Guide: 49,90
Montage: 12,-â¬
Sonderpreis: 410 Euro

Meine Frage ist, ob ich das nicht auch gÃ¼nstiger realisieren kann. Muss ich unbedingt eine neue Kurbel haben?

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Hilfe!!!


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Juni 2013)

Aua. das nenn ich mal Abzocke. Du brauchst keine neue Kurbel. Du brauchst ein neues Kettenblatt (38er) und ein einen Bash. Der Bash wandert an die Stelle des großen Kettenblatts. Alles richtig einstellen (Schalthebel, Umwerfer), fertig. 

Kettenführung ist nicht zwingend notwendig.

2-fach Umwerfer nur dann wenn der 3-fach zu lang ist und mit der Strebe in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juni 2013)

Nein, musst du nicht.
Kauf dir ein neues Ketteblatt und einen Bash.
Dann grosses und mittleres KB weg, neues KB und Bash ran.
Dafür muss die Kurbel aber abgebaut werden.
Dann Kettenführung ran, Umwerfer 3-fach im Anschlag nach Aussen begrenzen und fertig.
Hab ich an meinem Scratch auch genauso gemacht.

Zefi..., war um Sekunden langsamer


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Juni 2013)

Sorry.  

Such dir auf jeden Fall einen neuen Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (12. Juni 2013)

woswoasiwos schrieb:


> Wirklich schönes Rad. Welche Gabel hast du ? Ich bin auch beim Überlegen die Gabel zu tauschen.



Machen! Nicht überlegen. 

Wie flutscht DPA? In der Totem soll es ja die Dämpfung etwas versauen.


----------



## Butcho78 (12. Juni 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Aua. das nenn ich mal Abzocke. Du brauchst keine neue Kurbel. Du brauchst ein neues Kettenblatt (38er) und ein einen Bash. Der Bash wandert an die Stelle des großen Kettenblatts. Alles richtig einstellen (Schalthebel, Umwerfer), fertig.
> 
> Kettenführung ist nicht zwingend notwendig.
> 
> 2-fach Umwerfer nur dann wenn der 3-fach zu lang ist und mit der Strebe in Kontakt kommt.




besten dank! das hilft mir sehr und genauso mache ich es!


----------



## Butcho78 (12. Juni 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nein, musst du nicht.
> Kauf dir ein neues Ketteblatt und einen Bash.
> Dann grosses und mittleres KB weg, neues KB und Bash ran.
> Dafür muss die Kurbel aber abgebaut werden.
> ...




auch dir besten dank!


----------



## MOob (12. Juni 2013)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand der technisch mehr Ahnung hat als ich einen Tipp geben, wie ich folgenden Ãnderungswunsch an meinem Remedy 9.0 2013 gÃ¼nstig und gut umsetzten kann:
> 
> Ãbersetzung vorne bislang ab Werk: 42/32/24
> von mir gewÃ¼nscht: 38/24
> ...



Hallo fahre 22/36 mit Race Face Atlas FR 2-fach FÃ¼hrung! Geht leider nur bis 36t =( Standart XT Kurbel und Umwerfer.
Einfach GroÃes Ritzel ab... Bash ran! FÃ¼hrung anstatt der Spacer am Tretlager... Fertich!


----------



## Asko (12. Juni 2013)

MOob schrieb:


> Hallo fahre 22/36 mit Race Face Atlas FR 2-fach Führung! Geht leider nur bis 36t =( Standart XT Kurbel und Umwerfer.
> Einfach Großes Ritzel ab... Bash ran! Führung anstatt der Spacer am Tretlager... Fertich!



Haben die 2013er Remedys nicht ein Pressfit Lager und das mit der Tretlagermontage fällt flach?
Aber zum Glück gibts ja ISCG 


Finds auch ziemlich hart das der Händler eine 2fach Kurbel verbauen will wenn Butcho einen Bashguard montieren will. 
Und dann auchnoch einen Bionicon C-Guide bei der Auswahl an guten 2-fach Kettenführungen


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Juni 2013)

Das ist aber so üblich. Bis auf wenige sind alle abzocker. Und das ist mir auch so was von Scheiß egal ob einer von solchen Experten sich angesprochen fühlt. 
Mir wollte auch so ein Depp für Remedy das schaltauge für 37 andrehen. Wo anders habe ich es für 20 bekommen.
Aber es gibt auch gute Jungs. Die nehmen für kleinere Sachen nix.


----------



## Sunfighter (13. Juni 2013)

ist halt wirklich heftig!
aber mir gehts nichtmal um den Preis. Er will ihm ne 2-Fachkurbel andrehen obwohl er 2-fach plus Bash fahren will?
Damit erfüllt er ja nichtmal die Wünsche des Kunden, davon dass der Kunde unsinnig viel Geld ausgeben müsste mal ganz abgesehen.
Viele haben aber auch einfach keine Ahnung von der Materie oder wollen nur Originalteile verbaun bzw, die Teile die sie führen.
Wenn er natürlich die original Shimano Ritzel fahren will geht eine 3-fach Kurbel mit der gewünschten Übersetzung nicht, da Shimano meines Wissens nach die Bohrungen bei den mittleren und äußeren Kettenblättern unterschiedlich gestaltet bei den neuen Serien und man somit nichtmehr tauschen kann. 24-38 geht dann mit ner XT 3-fach Kurbel nur mit nem anderen Blatt von TA zum Beispiel.



Butcho78 schrieb:


> besten dank! das hilft mir sehr und genauso mache ich es!




Ich hatte übrigend kurzfristig die Übersetzung 24-38 an meinem 2012er Remedy mit XT 3-fach Kurbel und Bash mit Bionicon. (also genau was du willst, Kettenblatt war ein 38er TA Chinook und Bash ein XLC)
Hat bei mir furchtbar schlecht geschalten und die gängigen Gänge lagen immer zwischen den beiden Kettenblättern und man war ständig vorne am schalten.
Ich fands nicht besonders gut und hab dann wieder auf 3-fach gewechselt.

Mittlerweile fahr ich 2-fach 22-32 mit Bash und Blackspire Kettenführung. Reicht mir auch für Touren aus. Wenn dann mal a bissl Straße oder Radweg als Verbindungsstücke dabei sind dann fahr ich halt gemütlich mit 25 kmh dahin und meine Beine erholen sich.


----------



## bansaiman (13. Juni 2013)

Was mich jetzt bei dem Remedy 29 Zoll doch mal interessiert wäre Folgendes:
27,5 LRS rein und zum Ausgleich des abgesunkenen Tretlagers, um den Rahmen nicht zu schrotten, bei der 650B Gabel ne 160m nehmen und hinten nen längeren Dämpfer ran :-D
Der Rahmen ansich ist ja nicht hässlich


----------



## Brixton (13. Juni 2013)

Der schaut aus wie ein Giant Rahmen. Nur dass der Maestro bergab noch mal flauschiger als der Full Floater ist finde ich. Finde der Rahmen hat kein Charakter mehr in 29...


----------



## Nocinoib (13. Juni 2013)

Apropos Gabel.
Hätte eine zu verkaufen. Sie war bis Montag in meinem Remedy . 
Es ist eine Fox 36 Talas 120-160mm Mod. 2011. 
Siehe hier im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/184525-fox-talas-36-fit-rlc-160-weisz-tapered-mod-2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (13. Juni 2013)

Hab mir vor kurzem einen neuen Vorderreifen gegönnt, da mein Hans Dampf schon ziemlich runtergefahren war. Diesmal sollte es ein Fat Albert werden, da ich bis dahin mit Schwalbe ziemlich zufrieden war.
Also Fat Albert FR in Trailstar Compound gekauft und drangepackt. War auch gleich recht zufrieden, DOCH ...

jetzt bin ich damit ca 150km gefahren, eigentlich immer nur Trails und wirklich hart war der Boden dank des vielen Regens ja in letzter Zeit auch nie. Doch heute mal genau hingeschaut und was muss ich sehen?
Der obere Teil der Stollen löst sich bereits ab!
Ich konnts gleich garnicht fassen!
Werd jetzt mal versuchen den Reifen zu reklamieren, mal schaun was passiert ....


----------



## Houschter (13. Juni 2013)

Und als nächstes beginnen die Seitenstollen einzureißen. Die kannst dann zur Seite abklappen, bevor sie sich ganz verabschieden. Für Reifen in der Preisklasse wirklich ein Witz, bin mal gespannt welche Rückmeldung du bekommst.
Im Zweifel (und ohne eine Reifendiskussion auslösen zu wollen) probier als Alternative mal ne Rubber Queen, Conti hat in den letzten Jahren echt top Reifen am Start.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Juni 2013)

Oder Onza Ibex FR/DH. Den in der 55a werde ich mir für hinten gönnen.
Und außerdem was gibt es an Bontrager Reifen auszusetzen ? Mein HR hat schon 2700km runter. Davon 2100km auf Asphalt da ich mit den radl jeden Tag 40 hin/zurück zu Arbeit fahre. Und der Reifen hat noch halben Profil .


----------



## Sunfighter (13. Juni 2013)

hab mir jetz nen Maxxis Highroller 2 in 2.4 und 3c Maxxterra bestellt. Hatte den Highroller 1 mal ne zeitlang und fand den nicht verkehrt. Ich hoff nur die Maxxterra Mischung ist weich und griffig genug, aber die Maxxgrip bzw. 42a oder supertacky gibts nur mit DH Karkasse und Draht und die waren mir einfach doch etwas zu schwer mit 1200gr.


----------



## Whip (14. Juni 2013)

Moin moin liebe Remedy-Fahrer.

Nach der letzten Ausfahrt mit meinem Remedy von 2009 fehlte plötzlich die Aufnahme-Mutter für die Achse an einem der hinteren Gelenke am EVO-link. Die Mutter konnte ich über Jehle-Bikes schnell bekommen. Beim Festziehen habe ich aber (trotz Drehmomentschlüssel) aus eigener Dummheit die Schraube/Achse zerstört. Bei Jehle warte ich momentan schon ziemlich lang. *Hat jemand noch nen Tip wo ich schnell Ersatzteile für das 2009er Model bekomme ?*

Abgesehen davon: Bei der Reparatur ist mir aufgefallen dass der Zahnkranz locker war. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mir mal die Laufräder angeschaut und denke die sind durch... daher werfe ich noch folgende Frage in die Runde: *welche aktuellen Laufräder könnt ihr empfehlen ? Sie sollten harte Abfahrten und selten Bikepark-Besuche aushalten* Bekannte von mir fahren die ZTR flow, was meint ihr dazu ?

viele Grüße in die Runde


----------



## Whip (14. Juni 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> hab mir jetz nen Maxxis Highroller 2 in 2.4 und 3c Maxxterra bestellt. Hatte den Highroller 1 mal ne zeitlang und fand den nicht verkehrt. Ich hoff nur die Maxxterra Mischung ist weich und griffig genug, aber die Maxxgrip bzw. 42a oder supertacky gibts nur mit DH Karkasse und Draht und die waren mir einfach doch etwas zu schwer mit 1200gr.



Hab den Highroller 2 in der Mischung vorne drauf. Wenn es trocken ist finde ich den super. Bin kürzlich im Regen gefahren, da rutscht er dann schon. Bei der Gelegenheit hat mir auch eine feuchte Wurzel das Vorderrad ausgehebelt und ich hab den Boden geknutscht.


----------



## Brixton (14. Juni 2013)

Hab dis Ztr flow. 
Vom Fahrgefühl steifer... Fährt sich vom Gefühl her minimal leichter. Bin aber nicht so der sensible oder Erbsenzähler in der Richtung ;-)
Nach paar mal Bikepark muss ich die jetzt nachzentrieren lassen. Hab ihr aber nichts geschenkt (keine Durchschläge) Grad fürs das Geld ne Top Sache. 
Hab meine von Speer Laufräder den ich dir uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann. Auch nach dem Kauf noch!


----------



## bansaiman (14. Juni 2013)

Whip schrieb:


> Moin moin liebe Remedy-Fahrer.
> 
> e



Bei jedem Trek Händler vor Ort evtl. parat oder bestellbar.
Bei mir hatte sie die Mutter die quadratische Mitter da und die Schraube war 2 Tage später da. Ich habe das 2011er Remedy udn da müssten diese Teile ncoh identisch sein, erst ab 2012 gab es die Geo Verstellung.
Oder direkt bei DREK.


----------



## Sunfighter (14. Juni 2013)

Whip schrieb:


> Hab den Highroller 2 in der Mischung vorne drauf. Wenn es trocken ist finde ich den super. Bin kürzlich im Regen gefahren, da rutscht er dann schon. Bei der Gelegenheit hat mir auch eine feuchte Wurzel das Vorderrad ausgehebelt und ich hab den Boden geknutscht.




Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Vorzugsweise fahr ich ja wenns trocken ist, aber da das bei uns nicht ganz so oft vorkommt hoff ich dass er im Nassen dann doch auch ein bisschen hält. Hatte auch mal den Hans Dampf Trailstar vorne und fand ihn im nassen, besonders bei Matsch furchtbar .... deshalb hab ich ihn runter und den Fat Albert drauf, aber der hat ja nicht lange gehalten .... 
lass ich mich mal überraschen, hab im Enduro Blog gelesen dass die Tester mit dem Highroller 2 recht zufrieden waren und da ich meine  Maxxis Swampthing im Winter einfach genial finde und das trotz 60a und der Highroller 1 auch gut war und sich nicht so schnell zusetzte hab ich hohe Erwartungen^^

Zur Felge:

Hab die ZTR Flow EX jetzt seit ein paar Wochen vorne dran nachdem ich meine Rhythm Elite Felge geschrottet habe, und finde sie auf jeden Fall ok. Hab die günstige Variante mit Hope Hoops direkt von Hope zusammengebaut genommen und kann mich nicht beschweren, bis jetzt passt alles super und der Preis ist genial. 160 euro Vorderrad und 400 Euro beide zusammen.
Hab aber auch vom Fahrgefühl keinen wirklichen Unterschied zu den Bontrager Laufrädern feststellen können. Nur die Reifen sitzen schöner in der Felge und es geht dadurch einfacher Reifen ohne Werkzeug zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (15. Juni 2013)

Hab heute leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau bemerkt.
Sieht danach aus als würde es von den unteren Dämpferbuchsen kommen.
Beim ausbauen hab ich das hier entdeckt:





Bin irgendwie ratlos was diesen Schaden Verursacht haben könnte, der Schraubenkopf ist unten ja eben. 
Evtl. Dreck?!

Denkt ihr das ist etwas worüber ich mir Sorgen machen sollte?


----------



## speedos (15. Juni 2013)

Ich würde sagen, die Schwinge ist schrott... 

Wie das passiert sein könnte, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Vielleicht ist wegen Rost das Lager festgegangen und der Bolzen gleich mit und hat schön in der Schwinge gefressen...


----------



## Asko (15. Juni 2013)

Das Remedy ist leider auchnoch von 2010 und da gabs die 5 Jahre Garantie Regelung glaub ich noch nicht. 
Und selbst wenn, so ein Schaden würde davon schätz ich mal eh nicht abgedeckt?
Zu allen überfluss bin ich auchnoch der 2. Besitzer.

Soll ich mal zum Händler gehn und es drauf ankommen lassen?


Ansonsten kam ein Kumpel vorher noch mit der Idee an das Loch noch etwas aufzubohren und einen Buchseneinsatz fertigen zu lassen.

Alles nicht so prickelnd.

Jemand noch ne Sinnvolle Idee was ich noch machen könnte?


----------



## Skydiver81 (16. Juni 2013)

Hab gestern im Bikelanden das neue 29er live gesehen, sieht besser aus als auf den Bildern im netz. Ist jemand damit schon unterwegs?


----------



## speedos (16. Juni 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Das Remedy ist leider auchnoch von 2010 und da gabs die 5 Jahre Garantie Regelung glaub ich noch nicht.
> Und selbst wenn, so ein Schaden würde davon schätz ich mal eh nicht abgedeckt?
> Zu allen überfluss bin ich auchnoch der 2. Besitzer.
> 
> Soll ich mal zum Händler gehn und es drauf ankommen lassen?



Also Garantie war damals glaube ich 5 Jahre und ist mittlerweile erweitert worden. Aber alles keine verlässlichen Angaben von mir...
Blöd ist nur, dass du der Zweitbesitzer bist, da stellen sich die meisten Hersteller was an... 
Ich würde aber bevor du an der Schwinge rumbastelst, mit deinem Händler sprechen. Gibt doch die sogenannte Crashreplacement-Garantie, im Notfall lässt sich so was sparen...
Aber das würde ich erstmal garnicht Thematisieren. Hin zum Händler und versuchen eine Lösung zu finden, mit der alle beteiligten Leben können... 

Zum Ende hin noch mal ein Bild von meinem Remedy. Jetzt ist aber auch endgültig Schluss mit der Bastelei! 
Letzte Änderungen waren Komplettumbau auch 10-Fach, Huber Bushings und Lord Helmchentuning an der Soloair-Lyrik. Gewicht keine Ahnung, muss mal an die Waage. Geschätzte 13,5 kg...
Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!


----------



## wallacexiv (16. Juni 2013)

Wo gibts denn momentan günstige Remedys?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (16. Juni 2013)

speedos schrieb:


> Also Garantie war damals glaube ich 5 Jahre und ist mittlerweile erweitert worden. Aber alles keine verlässlichen Angaben von mir...
> Blöd ist nur, dass du der Zweitbesitzer bist, da stellen sich die meisten Hersteller was an...
> Ich würde aber bevor du an der Schwinge rumbastelst, mit deinem Händler sprechen. Gibt doch die sogenannte Crashreplacement-Garantie, im Notfall lässt sich so was sparen...
> Aber das würde ich erstmal garnicht Thematisieren. Hin zum Händler und versuchen eine Lösung zu finden, mit der alle beteiligten Leben können...
> ...





und wie fährt es sich mit anständigem Dämpfer im Rad? ;-)


----------



## Brixton (16. Juni 2013)

Der Monarch plus funktioniert Super im remedy! Bevor man fÃ¼r 160â¬ Service am fox macht dad ich immer den Monarch nehmen. Vorausgesetzt man nuzt es auch aus...
Edit: seh erst das zwinkern von Bansai ;-)


----------



## wallacexiv (16. Juni 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn momentan günstige Remedys?



Ganz vergessen: Brauche eine L und es sollte mind. Baujahr 2011 sein. Schnäppchen Schnäppchen Schnäppchen.


----------



## Whip (17. Juni 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Hab dis Ztr flow...





Sunfighter schrieb:


> ...Zur Felge:
> 
> Hab die ZTR Flow EX jetzt seit ein paar Wochen vorne dran nachdem ich meine Rhythm Elite Felge geschrottet habe, und finde sie auf jeden Fall ok. Hab die günstige Variante mit Hope Hoops direkt von Hope zusammengebaut genommen und kann mich nicht beschweren, bis jetzt passt alles super und der Preis ist genial. 160 euro Vorderrad und 400 Euro beide zusammen.
> Hab aber auch vom Fahrgefühl keinen wirklichen Unterschied zu den Bontrager Laufrädern feststellen können. Nur die Reifen sitzen schöner in der Felge und es geht dadurch einfacher Reifen ohne Werkzeug zu wechseln.



Das klingt gut, daran werden sich dann wohl andere optionale Räder messen lassen müssen 





bansaiman schrieb:


> Bei jedem Trek Händler vor Ort evtl. parat oder bestellbar.
> Bei mir hatte sie die Mutter die quadratische Mitter da und die Schraube war 2 Tage später da. Ich habe das 2011er Remedy udn da müssten diese Teile ncoh identisch sein, erst ab 2012 gab es die Geo Verstellung.
> Oder direkt bei DREK.



Ich war hier in Frankfurt bei 3 Trek-Händlern, leider hatte keiner das Teil da. Einer war davon überfordert das richtige Teil im Katalog zu finden... Naja, werd mal bei jehle anrufen und nachfragen...

Danke euch allen für die Rückmeldungen 


Edit: Falls es jemanden interessiert, Trek muss anscheinend erst Ersatzteile nachproduzieren lassen, daher dauert es so lange.


----------



## Whip (17. Juni 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn momentan *günstige Remedys?*



ist leider seit 2010 ein Widerspruch 

Am besten Ende der Saison bei lokalen Händlern gucken und kräftig verhandeln...


----------



## Brixton (17. Juni 2013)

Weis nicht wie es bei anderen naben ist aber die hope pro 2 evo lassen sich mittels Adapter sehr einfach auf andere Achsen umbauen.
Auffällig war jetzt jedoch, dass der freilaufkörper bzw. der Träger der Kassette etwas verschlissen war durch die Kassette.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Juni 2013)

@Whip
So geht's mir auch mit den angeblichen Trek Händler hier in Frankfurt.Eine Ansammlung von Flaschen mehr nicht. Leider sind es nicht viele.
Am Ende hab ich mich hinter der Theke geklemmt und habe es selber rausgesucht und die Trek Artikelnummer rausgeschrieben .
Und wenn man Garantie abwickeln will kann man sich bestimmt die Kugel geben....


----------



## Asko (17. Juni 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Hab heute leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau bemerkt.
> Sieht danach aus als würde es von den unteren Dämpferbuchsen kommen.
> Beim ausbauen hab ich das hier entdeckt:
> 
> ...




Ich zwar grad beim Händler.

Er meinte der Bolzen sei beim Vorbesitzer des Rades mal fest gegammelt und sie mussten ihn Aufbohren.
Das erklärt logischerweise auch die Spuren.
Er meinte auch das würde Problemlos so halten.

Immerhin weiß ich jetzt das es schon mindestens seit einen Jahr so aussieht und bisher auch problemlos gehalten hat...

Richtig glücklich bin ich allerdings trotzdem nicht. Werds aufjedenfall Regelmässig kontrollieren in Zukunft.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juni 2013)

So jetzt mal was kurzes in bewegten Bildern, viel spaß


----------



## lefreak (22. Juni 2013)

Servus,

hab bei meinem remi 8 2012 die Achse hinten auf x12 umgebaut mit einem Kit vom Händler, es ist aber seltsam, es bleibt ein kleiner Spalt auf Kassettenseite zwischen Rahmen und Mutter bzw. ich kann die Achse verschieben dann ist der spalt zwischen Kettenstrebe und Schwingenverlängerung. 

Gewinde der Mutter geht nicht weiter rein auch die Achse kann ich nicht weiter fest schrauben. 

Kennt das Problem jemand? Ich mache nachher noch ein Foto


Hab schnell ein Video gemacht damit man sich auskennt 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLKyqevineY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juni 2013)

lefreak schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab bei meinem remi 8 2012 die Achse hinten auf x12 umgebaut mit einem Kit vom Händler, es ist aber seltsam, es bleibt ein kleiner Spalt auf Kassettenseite zwischen Rahmen und Mutter bzw. ich kann die Achse verschieben dann ist der spalt zwischen Kettenstrebe und Schwingenverlängerung.
> 
> ...


 
Dieses Video ist privat, kann leider nix sehen


----------



## lefreak (22. Juni 2013)

Jetztad

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLKyqevineY"]Trek Remedy 2012 APB convert 142x12 gap - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juni 2013)

sieht so aus als ob du die Mutter nicht richtig angezogen hast, in der Mutter ist so eine blaue Schrauben Sicherung aus Kunststoff. Da kannst du die Achse beim ersten mal nicht von Hand eindrehen

Ach und die Mutter wird anderes herum montiert


----------



## lefreak (22. Juni 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> sieht so aus als ob du die Mutter nicht richtig angezogen hast, in der Mutter ist so eine blaue Schrauben Sicherung aus Kunststoff. Da kannst du die Achse beim ersten mal nicht von Hand eindrehen



Werd ich mir gleich nochmal ansehen, aber wenn ich von außen auf die Mutter schaue ist da einfach kein Gewinde mehr. Zu fest will ich da jetzt nicht anziehen wenn ich schon am Ende vom Gewinde bin.


was? Die ist genau montiert wie sie original war?


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juni 2013)

so muss das ausschauen


----------



## lefreak (22. Juni 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> so muss das ausschauen



Naja dann ist mir alles klar ich hab nur die Mutter die schon orig. dran war. Da geht die Achse nichtmal durch...wieso war die bei meinem Kit nicht dabei?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juni 2013)

die gehört aber zum umrüst kit dazu


----------



## lefreak (22. Juni 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> die gehört aber zum umrüst kit dazu



Denk ich mir, bis die 2. Mutter da ist werd ich eine Beilagscheibe einsetzen um  die Klemmung auch mit der kurzen Mutter zu bekommen.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juni 2013)

würde ich nicht machen, da ja die ganze Achse ein stück nach "hinten" versetzt ist.

Die Klemmung ist dann nicht 100%tig von der Steckachse und auf der anderen Seite schaut dann das Gewinde raus.

Dann lieber wieder zurückrüsten und warten bis die richtige Mutter da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lefreak (22. Juni 2013)

Wieso nach hinten? ich gebe die Beilagscheibe einfach auf die Steckachse und dann die Mutter drauf damit ist das zu kurze Gewinde kein Problem mehr. 

oder wie meinst du genau? Die Achse ist ja an den Schwingenumlenkung gelagert, aber vielleicht denk ich mir auch zu wenig dabei.

Wenn ich zurückrüste müsste ich jetzt nen Zeitl auf der Bremsscheibe fahren.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juni 2013)

lefreak schrieb:


> Wieso nach hinten? ich gebe die Beilagscheibe einfach auf die Steckachse und dann die Mutter drauf damit ist das zu kurze Gewinde kein Problem mehr.
> 
> oder wie meinst du genau? Die Achse ist ja an den Schwingenumlenkung gelagert, aber vielleicht denk ich mir auch zu wenig dabei.
> 
> Wenn ich zurückrüste müsste ich jetzt nen Zeitl auf der Bremsscheibe fahren.


 

Mit zurück meine ich in Richtung raus, da du die Achse ja nicht bis zum ende einschraubst.


----------



## lefreak (23. Juni 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mit zurück meine ich in Richtung raus, da du die Achse ja nicht bis zum ende einschraubst.



Kannst du mir vielleicht a Foto von der anderen Seite machen, dort wo der Verschluss is?  

Wär super, find leider keines im Netz


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juni 2013)

Hoffe das reicht dir so ...


----------



## nesertema (24. Juni 2013)

links, Bremsseite, sind die Muttern gleich (scheint mir so von der Erinnerung her). so sehen die Teile rechts, Kassettenseite, aus:






und falls ich richtig verstehe/lese, fehlt Dir die richtige Mutter und Du hast versucht, die "135er" Mutter zu verwenden...

theoretisch sollte es mal mit den Unterlegscheiben provisorisch funktionieren. die Achse wird ja im Insert selbst festgehalten, die äußere Mutter fixiert die Kettenstreben/Sitzstreben/Insert verbindung. achte nur darauf, daß genug Gewindefläche vorhanden bleibt. die Achse schaut im festgezogenen Zustand ein bißchen raus (Foto von GeorgeP).

oder die Ghetto-Variante, mit aufbohren/flexen 

nimms bitte mit Reserve, ich schau mir die Teile abends an sobald ich daheim bin.


----------



## lefreak (24. Juni 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> links, Bremsseite, sind die Muttern gleich (scheint mir so von der Erinnerung her). so sehen die Teile rechts, Kassettenseite, aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für die Bilder! Jap es fehlt die 2. Mutter.

Wie georg schon sagte, provisorisch kann man es mit Scheibe machen, jedoch dreht man die Achse dann nicht so weit rein wie es sein soll, daher stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht ganz. Najo ich bin so mal im Wald etwas herumgeeier, mehr fahr ich so jetzt nicht. Hab die Mutter schon beantragt. 


p.s Ich suche noch dieses Unterrohrschutzplastik sowie dieses coole Kettenführung von Georgp, wo bekommt man denn die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Juni 2013)

Für unterrohrschutz mal bei ebay nach "rockguard remedy" suchen und auf dein modelljahr achten. 
Kefü ist glaube ich die bionicon v2... Bin aber am Handy und kenne Georges Fahrrad nicht auswendig ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juni 2013)

Jep, ist ne bioniconV.0.2


----------



## Butcho78 (27. Juni 2013)

Hi,

brauche nochmal eure Hilfe:

Hatte mir im Bikeladen ne E Thirteen Kettenführung bestellt und die Jungs wollten sie heute installieren. Die Aufnahme dafür ist ja da am Remedy 9.0 2013, aber sie passt am Ende doch nicht, weil sie schleift.

Ich fahre vorne 2 Kettenblätter, der Monteur sagte mir sie würde nur passen, wenn ich einfach fahren würde vorne.

Kann das jemand bestätigen und mir einen Tipp geben, was ich sonst machen kann? Vielleicht ne Bionicon? Falls ja welche?

Viele Grüße und besten Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Asko (27. Juni 2013)

Welche denn genau? es gibt ja nicht nur eine Kettenführung von E Thirteen...

Passen für 2-Fach tut zB. der Blackspire Stinger.


----------



## Butcho78 (27. Juni 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Welche denn genau? es gibt ja nicht nur eine Kettenführung von E Thirteen...
> 
> Passen für 2-Fach tut zB. der Blackspire Stinger.




wenn ich das mal noch wüsste.... hab wirklich nicht soviel ahnung von dem zeug. fahre übrigens auch 2-fach + basguard, falls das noch wichtig ist!?


----------



## Sunfighter (27. Juni 2013)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> wenn ich das mal noch wüsste.... hab wirklich nicht soviel ahnung von dem zeug. fahre übrigens auch 2-fach + basguard, falls das noch wichtig ist!?



Also wenn es eine Kettenführung für 2-fach ist und sie nur schleift is das an sich kein Problem, einfach ein paar kleines Spacer unter das Tretlager auf der Seite der Kettenblätter und schon passts. So wars bei meiner Balckspire auch. Nur nicht zuviel nehmen sondern langsam rantasten damit die Kettenlinie nicht zu schlecht wird.


----------



## Butcho78 (1. Juli 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen welches schaltauge genau verbaut ist? würde mir gerne eines auf reserve legen. Trek Remdey 9 2013.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Juli 2013)

sollte das hier sein !

KLICK


----------



## Weld (1. Juli 2013)

Passt das Schaltauge auch beim Remedy 8 2012 oder ist das ein Anderes? Sieht relativ gleich aus und steht ja auch nichts dabei bezüglich speziellem Baujahr. Oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Butcho78 (1. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> sollte das hier sein !
> 
> KLICK




danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (2. Juli 2013)

Weld schrieb:


> Passt das Schaltauge auch beim Remedy 8 2012 oder ist das ein Anderes? Sieht relativ gleich aus und steht ja auch nichts dabei bezüglich speziellem Baujahr. Oder hab ich da was übersehen?


Wenn du nicht auf 142x12 umgerüstet hast, dann brauchst du das.


----------



## Weld (2. Juli 2013)

Nein, hab ich nicht. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde mir denke ich auch eines auf Lager legen. 

MfG

Weld


----------



## Sunfighter (3. Juli 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Hab mir vor kurzem einen neuen Vorderreifen gegönnt, da mein Hans Dampf schon ziemlich runtergefahren war. Diesmal sollte es ein Fat Albert werden, da ich bis dahin mit Schwalbe ziemlich zufrieden war.
> Also Fat Albert FR in Trailstar Compound gekauft und drangepackt. War auch gleich recht zufrieden, DOCH ...
> 
> jetzt bin ich damit ca 150km gefahren, eigentlich immer nur Trails und wirklich hart war der Boden dank des vielen Regens ja in letzter Zeit auch nie. Doch heute mal genau hingeschaut und was muss ich sehen?
> ...




Hab nen nagelneuen Ersatz-Fat Albert bekommen, weiß aber nicht ob ich diese Kulanz Schwalbe oder Bike Components zu verdanken habe, auf jeden Fall bin ich sehr positiv überrascht worden.
... damit auch mal positive Erfahrungen publik werden^^


Der Highroller 2 in MaxxTerra fährt sich übrigends wirklich super, bis jetzt hab ich nichts zu meckern.
Die MaxxTerra Gummimischung ist an den Seitenstollen gefühlt noch ein gutes Stück weicher als die Trailstar Mischung von Schwalbe. Auch bei den Mittelstollen würde ich sagen is die Maxxis Mischung etwas weicher.
Die ExxoProtect Seitenwände sind aber im Vergleich zu Schwalbes Snakeskin um einiges weicher, aber bis jetzt haben sie gehalten ... wurden aber auch nicht wirklich gefordert. Allegemein fühlt sich der Reifen dadurch aber bei wenig Luftdruck ganz anders an als die Schwalbe Reifen, viel weicher.
Bei Matsch reinigt dich der Highroller 2 super, allerdings ist er wegen seiner doch recht flachen Stollen für mich nur bedingt geeignet wenns richtig batzig ist. Dafür hält er auf nassen Steinen und Wurzeln relativ gut.

Mal schaun wie lang er hält bei der gefühlt recht weichen Mischung^^


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Juli 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Der Highroller 2 in MaxxTerra fährt sich übrigends wirklich super, bis jetzt hab ich nichts zu meckern.
> Die MaxxTerra Gummimischung ist an den Seitenstollen gefühlt noch ein gutes Stück weicher als die Trailstar Mischung von Schwalbe. Auch bei den Mittelstollen würde ich sagen is die Maxxis Mischung etwas weicher.
> Die ExxoProtect Seitenwände sind aber im Vergleich zu Schwalbes Snakeskin um einiges weicher, aber bis jetzt haben sie gehalten ... wurden aber auch nicht wirklich gefordert. Allegemein fühlt sich der Reifen dadurch aber bei wenig Luftdruck ganz anders an als die Schwalbe Reifen, viel weicher.
> Bei Matsch reinigt dich der Highroller 2 super, allerdings ist er wegen seiner doch recht flachen Stollen für mich nur bedingt geeignet wenns richtig batzig ist. Dafür hält er auf nassen Steinen und Wurzeln relativ gut.
> ...


 

Ich fahre ja auch den HR II in Maxx Terra Mischung vorne und kann dem nur zustimmen.
Wenns richtig matschig wird dann fährt man eh einen swampthing


----------



## biker123456 (5. Juli 2013)

was haltet ihr davon: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Push-Industries-Air-Volume-Tuning-Kit-for-FoxTrek-DRCV-Forks-and.html

und hat schon jmd. Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Xanderl (5. Juli 2013)

Servus zusammen, mal eine Frage: nach einem halbem Jahr ist die Fox-Gabel an meinem remy total kaputt, null Dämpfung mehr. Fährt sich wie eine Luftpumpe. 
Lt. Händler ist die ctd-kartusche defekt, natürlich Garantie.
Jetzt ist es so, dass die meinten, fox sei bzgl. Garantiefällen superpingelig zwecks Einhaltung der Servicevorschriften. 

Gibt es bei den serienmäßig verbauten fox-Fahrwerken öfter Probleme? Evtl. Wegen dem DRCV-System? 

Greetz, 

Alex


----------



## Sunfighter (5. Juli 2013)

drcv Gabeln sind meines Wissens nach nur auf der Luftfederseite anders, hat also nichts mit der Dämpfung zu tun.


----------



## lefreak (7. Juli 2013)

lefreak schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder! Jap es fehlt die 2. Mutter.
> 
> Wie georg schon sagte, provisorisch kann man es mit Scheibe machen, jedoch dreht man die Achse dann nicht so weit rein wie es sein soll, daher stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht ganz. Najo ich bin so mal im Wald etwas herumgeeier, mehr fahr ich so jetzt nicht. Hab die Mutter schon beantragt.
> 
> ...



Mein Händler von dem ich das Bike hab meldet sich nicht mehr. 

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich die Nuss schnell herbekomme?


----------



## freeranger (7. Juli 2013)

probier´s doch mal dort:

http://www.trekbikes-essen.de/web/service.html

Grüße 

fr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (7. Juli 2013)

lefreak schrieb:


> Mein Händler von dem ich das Bike hab meldet sich nicht mehr.
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich die Nuss schnell herbekomme?




keFü.ist die bionicon c-guide.
ersatzteile auch schnell bei fahrrad xxl Sankt Augustin telefonisch bestellen.sind flott


----------



## lefreak (9. Juli 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> links, Bremsseite, sind die Muttern gleich (scheint mir so von der Erinnerung her). so sehen die Teile rechts, Kassettenseite, aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann mir schnell jemand die Trek Artikel Nummer für die 142er Nuss schicken. In Essen haben sie alles da nur findne sie die Nummer komischerweise nicht.



ERLEDIGT, Danke!


----------



## mw01 (9. Juli 2013)

Also die Mutter (2x) hat glaub ich die Nummer: W 301 803  

Die Steckachse: W 301 123

Schaltaugenaufnahme: W 301 805

Das Gegenstück für die linke Mutter: W 301 804

Alle Angaben ohne Schießgewehr!


----------



## Deleted 87315 (10. Juli 2013)

Versandbestätigung Pike 160mm Solo Air


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. Juli 2013)

Da kann ich gleich Lyrik RC2DH SA nehmen.


----------



## wallacexiv (10. Juli 2013)

Checkarei schrieb:


> Versandbestätigung Pike 160mm Solo Air



RCT3? Wo bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87315 (10. Juli 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Da kann ich gleich Lyrik RC2DH SA nehmen.



ja dann viel spass mit der lyrik!


----------



## gerry. (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir evtl. einen Trek Remedy 9 2013 Rahmen zulegen.
Leider ist an dem Rahmen nichts dran, d.h. ich muss alle Kleinteile extra kaufen.

Wisst ihr was folgende Teile ungefähr kosten?
- Steuersatz
- Innenlager (wird das geschraubt? Lauf Jehlebiks, ja. Laut Trek HP ist es ein BB95 press fit Lager. Also gepresst, oder werden die Lager direkt in den Rahmen gelegt??)
- Steckachse x12 x 142 (hat sich diese 2012 zu 2013 geändert??)
- Mutter für Steckachse
- Schaltauge

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Brixton (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
kann man die Bontragernabe aus einem Remedy 8 2011 mittels Adapter o. ä. für 20 mm umbauen?


----------



## bansaiman (11. Juli 2013)

gerry. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir evtl. einen Trek Remedy 9 2013 Rahmen zulegen.
> Leider ist an dem Rahmen nichts dran, d.h. ich muss alle Kleinteile extra kaufen.
> ...




Eigentlich musst du nur die letzten 15 Seiten mal durchlesen, da sind die meisten Antwort:

Das ganze Set, Schaltauge, Achse, Mutter etc., was du zm X-12 Umbau brauchst, kostet um die 100  je nach Anbieter und wie du noch handeln kannst.
Versuchs bei Trek Essen und Fun-Corner. Dort kannst du auch wegen eines Tretlagers fragen, ob z.B. ein XT passt; dann solltest du das nehmen, gibt´s nämlich um die 20 .
Frag nach den Mßen des Steuersatzes und dann hast du die freie Auswahl des ganzen Internets an Designs und PReisen ;-)
Ich habe das:

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=424

Für beide Gabeltypen, Farbwahl, tolle Quali udn außerdem gerade reduziert. Versand kostst nur 2,90 
Nimm den!


----------



## krysheri (11. Juli 2013)

Wie bansaiman schon sagte.



gerry. schrieb:


> ...
> - Steuersatz


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=94992 bzw. http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/...-alle-Trek-mit-E2-Remedy/c-WG000160/a-A012365



> - Innenlager (wird das geschraubt? Lauf Jehlebiks, ja. Laut Trek HP ist es ein BB95 press fit Lager. Also gepresst, oder werden die Lager direkt in den Rahmen gelegt??)


Kp, ruf mal bei Trek Essen an.



> - Steckachse x12 x 142 (hat sich diese 2012 zu 2013 geÃ¤ndert??)
> - Mutter fÃ¼r Steckachse
> - Schaltauge


Bei Trek Essen komplett um die ~70â¬


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Juli 2013)

Aber ohne schaltauge? Bin da auch dran. Die Woche kommt meine Lyrik RC2L U-Turn Jahrgang 2012 gebraucht.


----------



## krysheri (11. Juli 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Aber ohne schaltauge? Bin da auch dran. Die Woche kommt meine Lyrik RC2L U-Turn Jahrgang 2012 gebraucht.


Doch mit. Komplett alles!


----------



## gerry. (11. Juli 2013)

Super, vielen Dank! Dann ist mir bis auf das Innenlager geholfen.

Dazu habe ich gerade eine Email an Trek Essen geschrieben.


----------



## Brixton (11. Juli 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann man die Bontragernabe aus einem Remedy 8 2011 mittels Adapter o. ä. für 20 mm umbauen?


Es geht nicht...


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Juli 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann man die Bontragernabe aus einem Remedy 8 2011 mittels Adapter o. ä. für 20 mm umbauen?



geht nicht, günstigste variante ist wohl umspeichen und novatec 4in1 naben verbauen.

Oder ensprechend gebrauchtes vorderrad aus dem bike markt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (11. Juli 2013)

gerry. schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank! Dann ist mir bis auf das Innenlager geholfen.
> 
> Dazu habe ich gerade eine Email an Trek Essen geschrieben.


Email kannst du vergessen. Da musst du anrufen! Ansonsten wenn du es schriftlich versuchen willst, dann per FB


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Juli 2013)

@krysheri
ahh super. Danke

Bald kommt meine Lyrik RC2L U-Turn 

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## DerLichtsammler (12. Juli 2013)

Hello zusammen,
Ich interessiere mich für das Remedy 8 oder 9  2013.
Nachdem ich mich nun einmal durch die Ausstattungen gewühlt habe, bin ich ein wenig unsicher, ob dieses Rad das richtige für mich ist ... Und ob die Investition für mich aufgeht.

Mein Fahrprofil:
Touren zwischen 20-60km / 600-1200Hm mit möglichst viel Trailanteil.
Ich wohne im Weserbergland mit Süntel und Deister in Reichweite.
Also quasi die ersten Erhebungen nach der Norddeutschen Tiefebene 
Fahrergewicht mit Rucksack 90-95kg.
Ich fahre erst seit 1,5 Jahren - aber mit wachsender Begeisterung. Derzeit im Schnitt 200km-250km im Monat.


Ich fahre derzeit ein Cube AMS Comp 2011 mit X12 Steckachse, RS Revelation 150 und Fox RP 23 Dämpfer. Bremse Hayes Stroker Ride 180/180.
Mit dem Rad bin ich auf den unebenen, verwurzelten Trails nicht so recht zufrieden.
Das Fahrwerk wirkt in zügigen Passagen schwammig und springt. Die Bremsen sind mit unter auch schon gut Beschäftigt mit meinen Pfunden.
Außerdem möchte ich eine verstellbare Sattelstütze nachrüsten.

Soweit die Ausgangsposition.
Ich habe nun die Angebote studiert:
Remedy 8: 2200 Euro
Remedy 9: 2800 Euro

Für die 600 Euro mehr bekommt man die "normale" RS Reverb, XT statt SLX Bremsen, komplette XT Schaltung, X12 Achse statt Schnellspanner.
Unklar ist mir was am Fahrwerk anders ist. Die Dämpfer haben eine andere Bezeichnung:
Remedy 9: Fox Factory Series 32 Float mit DRCV, CTD FITDämpfung und
Federbein: Fox Performance Series Float mit DRCV, CTDDämpfung, einstellbare Zugstufe, 7.75x2.25

Remedy 8: Federgabel: Fox Evolution Series 32 Float mit DRCV, CTD FITDämpfung, einstellbare Zugstufe
Federbein: Fox Evolution Series Float mit DRCV, CTDDämpfung,

Kann mir jemand erklären was da beim Fahrwerk der Unterschied ist?

Wie bewertet ihr die beiden Räder, bzw. zu welcher Ausstattung würdet ihr mir raten?

Gruß aus dem Weserbergland
Matthias


----------



## Deleted 87315 (13. Juli 2013)

Pike Solo Air! 
Schau ma mal was des Gaberl kann!


----------



## bansaiman (13. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hello zusammen,
> Ich interessiere mich für das Remedy 8 oder 9  2013.
> Nachdem ich mich nun einmal durch die Ausstattungen gewühlt habe, bin ich ein wenig unsicher, ob dieses Rad das richtige für mich ist ... Und ob die Investition für mich aufgeht.
> 
> ...




Nimm´s 8er.
Gabel und evtl. Dämpfer solltest du eh verkaufen udn austauschen, falls du jemand bist, der es gut krachen lässt. Die XT und SLX sind vond er Stärke her gleich und gewichtsmäßig minimaler Unterschied. Wenn du am SLX Hebel die kleine Schraube mit den 2 Löchern auswechselst gegen eine mit Inbus, hast du die gleiche Druckpunktverstellung wie bei der XT, da brauchst du also weder mehr Geld auszugeben noch die Bremse zu wechseln ;-)
Federgabel wech udn dann packst du dir die Pike, Deville AM oder X Fusion Slant oder die Suntour Auron rein, wenn die sich gut macht. Müssen erst noch erfahrungen kommen ;-)


----------



## Sunfighter (13. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hello zusammen,
> Ich interessiere mich für das Remedy 8 oder 9  2013.
> Nachdem ich mich nun einmal durch die Ausstattungen gewühlt habe, bin ich ein wenig unsicher, ob dieses Rad das richtige für mich ist ... Und ob die Investition für mich aufgeht.
> 
> ...



Das Fahrwerk ist eigentlich fast gleich, das 9er Remedy hat einfach immer jemweils eine Stufe besser als das 8er (bei Fox gibt es ja Evolution, Performance, Factory) Factory hat immer die meisten Einstellmöglichkeiten (Dämpfung) und Kashima Coating, die anderen haben dann immer etwas weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten der Dämpfung und kein Kashima. In beiden Rädern ist aber bei Gabel und Dämpfer die DRCV Technik verbaut. Da auch beide CTD haben weiß ich nicht wie groß der Unterschied ist, da CTD ja eh schon fast alle Einstellungen vorweg nimmt. Wahrscheinlich kannst du bei der Factory Gabel des 9ers die Trail-Einstellung also das T in CTD nochmal anpassen und bei der Evolution nicht. 
Ob du das brauchst oder überhaupt benutzen würdest musst du dann selber wissen.
Auch finde ich dass das Remedy so wie es ist super dasteht, egal ob 8er oder 9er. 
Falls du das 8er nimmst solltest du aber auf jeden Fall eine Reverb nachrüsten. 
Ich würde dir aber zum 9er raten wenn dir der Aufpreis nicht zu sehr weh tut, hast leichtere Laufräder drinnen und die Reverb ist bereits verbaut (Stealth brauchst beim Remedy eigentlich nicht, weil man da die Leitung super verlegen kann ohne dass sie im Weg umgeht), auch ist die komplette XT Gruppe nicht verkehrt (auch wenn die SLX fast genauso gut is, nur halt bissle schwerer) und die X12 hinten (grad bei dem Hinterbau nicht verkehrt)
Entwerder n 8er und Reverb nachrüsten oder eben n 9er und alles lassen wies is. (ich würd ja sagen nimm das 9er)
Auch die Gabel und der Dämpfer sind völlig in Ordnung und verrichten ihren Job super wenn man sie richtig einstellt und das Rad auf Touren und nicht im Bikepark fahren will.

Kannst aber auch einfach mal bei deinem jetzigen bike versuchen das Fahrwerk besser einzustellen und anzupassen, das kann teilweise auch schon viel bringen gerade da du ja meinst es würde springen und wäre schwammig. Etwas mehr Druckstufendämpfung und eine etwas langsamere Zugstufe können da Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## DerLichtsammler (13. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen,

Ich war heute mal beim Händler zum Probefahren.
Leider haben sie das Remedy 8 nur noch in 19,5 Zoll da - das kommt mir zu klein vor??
Das 9er nur noch in 17,5 Zoll.. 

Ich bin 187cm groß - Schrittlänge ca. 84cm.
Welche Größen findet ihr passend? Also welchen Rahmen fahrt ihr mit welchen Körpermaßen?

Versuchsweise haben sie mir einen 100mm Vorbau montiert - der bringt leider auch nicht das gewohnte Gefühl.

Ich überlege nun, ob ich auf meinem AMS 130 / 20" / 100mm Vorbau vielleicht einfach zu sehr "gewöhnt" bin .. ?
Vieleicht ist die etwas lang gestreckte Position auch der Grund für meine unsicherheiten in engen Kehren?

Im Gelände konnte ich das Remedy leider nicht probieren.   
Vielleicht frage ich mal, ob ich das Rad mal ne Weile durchs Gelände bewegen darf ... hmm
Der Rest hat mit supergut gefallen.
Die Bremsen sind eine Wucht gegenüber meinen Hayes Stroker ...
Fahrwerk war präzise und die Optik finde ich super.
Ich hatte mehr das Gefühl IM Bike zu sitzen als oben drauf ..

Alles so schwierig .. seufz..

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Sunfighter (13. Juli 2013)

ich fahr nen 18,5er Rahmen (virtuell 18,5 / actual 17,5) mit nem 40er Vorbau bei 177cm und 82er oder 83er Schrittlänge. (der Rahmen ist so für meine Größe am unteren Ende, also kürzer dürfte er nicht sein)
Ich würd sagen lieber nen längeren Rahmen und nen kürzeren Vorbau, auf keinen Fall anders herum!
Also ein Remedy mit 100mm Vorbau ist nicht sinnvoll in meinen Augen.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Juli 2013)

also ich fahre das R7 19,5 virtuell/ actual 18,5 bei einer größe 1,86m  und einer SL von 87cm

Da 19,5 wird dir dann wunderbar passen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerLichtsammler (13. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> also ich fahre das R7 19,5 virtuell/ actual 18,5 bei einer größe 1,86m  und einer SL von 87cm
> 
> Da 19,5 wird dir dann wunderbar passen !




Hi!
Fast meine Maße ... 
Ich habe mich auf dem 19,5er nicht soo wohl gefühlt.
Aber: ich kenne auch nur mein Cube mit dem 100mm Vorbau und dem 20" Rahmen .. 
Ich wede mal mit dem Händler, ob ich eine längere Probefahrt machen darf...
Mal ne richtige Steigung rauf und einen Trail entlang.
Beim pedalieren über Kopfsteinpflaster und Schotter werde ich nicht schlauer ..

Matthias


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Juli 2013)

Man sitzt auf dem Remedy schon was kompakter, aber auf dem trail ist es einfach ne wucht und man fühlt sich sofort wohl und sicher. War zumindest bei mir so und es ist immer noch so !


----------



## bansaiman (13. Juli 2013)

Was der lichtsammler sagt bezüglich der fedelemente.wenn man das remedy artgerecht bewegt und nicht wie auf opatouren,ist auf jeden Fall die Gabel gegen eine der neuen trailgabeln mit 34er standrohren und 150-160mm federweg zubtauschen.die verbauten foxgabeln kastrieren das Rad!wer was anderes sagt,hat bloß noch nicht den Vergleich machen können oder fährt wie ne Oma ;-)
Nimms 8er kauf für 180 ne reverb,Verkauf die Gabel und lrs und hole dir dafür ne anständige Gabel und lrs.da bleibst du noch unter dem preis des Remy 9 einschließlich der 70 Neuen für das X-12 kit.slx bremsen hab ich ja schon was entscheidendes zu geschrieben ;-) die kurbel ist prinzipiell gleich.der gewichtsUnterschied rührt gerade mal von den kettenblattern her.alsoveinfach gegen XT Blätter tauschen,wenn die anderen verschlissen sind.da kommst du aufs gleiche hinaus nur anderes Design ;-)


----------



## noBrain-noPain (13. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Was der lichtsammler sagt bezÃ¼glich der fedelemente.wenn man das remedy artgerecht bewegt und nicht wie auf opatouren,ist auf jeden Fall die Gabel gegen eine der neuen trailgabeln mit 34er standrohren und 150-160mm federweg zubtauschen.die verbauten foxgabeln kastrieren das Rad!wer was anderes sagt,hat bloÃ noch nicht den Vergleich machen kÃ¶nnen oder fÃ¤hrt wie ne Oma ;-)
> Nimms 8er kauf fÃ¼r 180 ne reverb,Verkauf die Gabel und lrs und hole dir dafÃ¼r ne anstÃ¤ndige Gabel und lrs.da bleibst du noch unter dem preis des Remy 9 einschlieÃlich der 70 Neuenâ¬ fÃ¼r das X-12 kit.slx bremsen hab ich ja schon was entscheidendes zu geschrieben ;-) die kurbel ist prinzipiell gleich.der gewichtsUnterschied rÃ¼hrt gerade mal von den kettenblattern her.alsoveinfach gegen XT BlÃ¤tter tauschen,wenn die anderen verschlissen sind.da kommst du aufs gleiche hinaus nur anderes Design ;-)



Lieber Bansaiman, 

es ist ja schÃ¶n und gut, dass Du offensichtlich laut Deiner Aussagen nicht wie eine "oma" fÃ¤hrst und bestimmt ein ganz toller Hecht bist, weil Du dreimal im Jahr ne andere Gabel reinmachst, die dann jedesmal schon bevor Du sie gefahren bist Deiner aktuell verbauten um LÃ¤ngen Ã¼berlegen ist!? 

aber mal ganz ehrlich, ist es nicht kompletter Bullshit, jemandem der nach einem Komplettrad sucht zu empfehlen, das Rad zu kaufen um dann sÃ¤mtliche Teile zu tauschen, um dann auch so ein cooler Hecht zu sein wie Du?
Ich habe mein Remedy am Anfang auch in der Standardkonfiguration (bis auf nen KÃ¼rzeren Vorbau) gefahren und hab damit alles mitgenommen, was kam, inklusive Bikeparkbesuchen mit SprÃ¼ngen und Drops und ich glaube nicht, dass ich wie eine "oma" fahr, kann mich da aber auch tÃ¤uschen.
NatÃ¼rlich kann man dann, wenn man nach einiger Zeit merkt, dass man einige Dinge optimieren kÃ¶nnte nach belieben Teile tauschen, aber hier gibt es dann auch verschiedenen Richtungen. 
- man kÃ¶nnte merken, dass einem das Rad super taugt fÃ¼r die touren und technischen Trails die man fÃ¤hrt und dann das ganze evtl noch bissl leichter trimmen
- man kÃ¶nnte sich evtl im komplett verblockten GelÃ¤nde wenn mans laufen lÃ¤sst etwas mehr Steifigkeit am Vorderrad wÃ¼nschen und dann ne massivere Gabel reinstecken und wenns ganz wild kommt vielleicht noch nen anderen DÃ¤mpfer.

Aber ein Rad zu kaufen um es komplett zu zerpflÃ¼cken und nach den tipps eines selbst ernannten Forumsexperten zusammenzubasteln halte ich nicht fÃ¼r sinnvoll. 
Wenn der gute Mann eine Abfahrtsmaschine statt eines All-Mountains wollen wÃ¼rde wÃ¤re er wahrscheinlich direkt beim Slash oder bei irgendeinem anderen Enduro gelandet. Das ganze ist dann eben ein QuÃ¤ntchen schwerer und evtl weniger angenehm auf Touren zu bewegen. Aber beide Kategorien haben ihre daseinsberechtigung, aber wahrscheinlich nur fÃ¼r leute, die wie Omas fahren!? 

p.S.: Hast Du eigentlich die Weisheit mit LÃ¶ffeln gefressen, oder wie kommst Du zu dieser absolutistischen EinschÃ¤tzung Deiner Meinung (


bansaiman schrieb:


> ...*ist auf jeden Fall* die Gabel gegen eine der neuen trailgabeln mit 34er standrohren und 150-160mm federweg zubtauschen...*wer was anderes sagt*,hat bloÃ noch nicht den Vergleich machen kÃ¶nnen oder fÃ¤hrt wie ne Oma ;-)...


----------



## Asko (13. Juli 2013)

Wenn man es Abfahrtslastiger will gibt es ja auchnoch das Slash...

Das Problem dürfte wohl in den meisten fällen sein das man eigentlich eher ein "Tourenrad" sucht, aber extrem schnell immer Abfahrtslastiger fährt.

So wars zumindest bei mir. 
Hatte mir Anfangs letztes Jahr ein CC Hardtail, dann 4 Monate später das Remedy, nochmal paar Monate später Remedy auf 160mm vorne umgebaut um mir dann zu Weihnachten noch einen Freerider zu kaufen.
Das muss man halt einfach mit einplanen.

Ich finds gut das man das Remedy Problemlos so oder so aufbauen kann.


----------



## Patrick323 (13. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> Ich bin 187cm groß - Schrittlänge ca. 84cm.
> ...



Ich fahr das Remedy 8 sogar in 17.5 (virtual) und bin 1,83 mit ca 83er Schrittlänge. Hab allerdings einen 80er Vorbau mit 6° nehmen müssen. Sitze jetzt meinem Gefühl nach nahezu pefekt. Genau wie ich es brauch.

Würde aber, wenn ich mir heute nochmal eins kaufen würde, auch mindestens ein 18.5er mehmen, da ich dann den Vorbau noch kürzer halten könnte. Aber das müsste ich auch erstmal testen. Ist momentan nur ein Gedankenspiel. 

Glaube die Größe beim Remedy ist echt flexibel und vor allem individuell zu wählen. Je nach dem wie es genutzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (13. Juli 2013)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Lieber Bansaiman,
> 
> es ist ja schön und gut, dass Du offensichtlich laut Deiner Aussagen nicht wie eine "oma" fährst und bestimmt ein ganz toller Hecht bist, weil Du dreimal im Jahr ne andere Gabel reinmachst, die dann jedesmal schon bevor Du sie gefahren bist Deiner aktuell verbauten um Längen überlegen ist!?
> 
> ...




Lieber . .ach lassen wir das.
Atme mal durch und dann komm mal wieder runter.habe ich dich angesprochen oder beleidigt?ich habe mich nicht an dich gerichtet.was du daraus machst,ist deine Sache.dass ich federgabeln, zugegeben wie irre- wechsel,gefällt mir auch nicht ganz,aber hatte auch teils mit Pech zu tun.das weißt du nicht und deshalb brauchst du dich nicht drüber aufregen,aber das geht dich auch nichts an,gelle ;-)
Nebeneffekt davon ist aber,dass ich im Remedy viele Federgabeln mit sehr unterschiedlichen charakteristiken und einbauhöhen erfahren konnte.da hab ich da nunmal einige Erfahrung,reg dich auf wie du willst.außerdem habe ich viel Zeit (aus reinem Interesse)ins lesen von erfahrungsberichten, auch anderer foren aus Übersee und deren offizieller testberichte nicht nur unserer bikebravos,investiert.deren Meinung sowie die der hiesigen Kollegen,die auf 160 umgerüstet haben,decken sich mit meiner,dass das Remy einfach nicht seinem potential entsprechend ausgestattet ist.so ist es eher ein langhubiges XC,was man sehr oft im netz findet und diese fox drcv hält nicht mit dem hinterbau mit und beschneidet das fahrwerk.das ist halt so.kann mir nur nicht leid tun,wenn du dich daran störst.aber so oder so,lohnt sich der Aufpreis dann nicht wegen der federelemente.und bontrager laufräder will doch eh keiner unbedingt ;-) da Lieber das Geld in andere investieren.


----------



## Sunfighter (13. Juli 2013)

Weder die Gabel/Dämpfer noch die Laufräder sind schlecht, die sind für ein AM Bike absolut in Ordnung und verrichten ihren Dienst ohne Probleme zu machen.
Wer ein Enduro will kann sich entweder gleich eins kaufen oder sein Remedy umbaun, keine Frage, aber mir kommts ehrlich gesagt so vor, dass es viele Leute nicht umbaun weil sie es brauchen oder wirklich merken, sondern weil es einfach viel cooler ist etwas zu haben das nicht von der Stange kommt. 
Wer schonmal gesehen hat wie manche Enduroprofis mit ner 32er Fox fahren der wird nochmal drüber nachdenken ob die Gabel wirklich so wenig kann ....
Wenn man sich nach der gängigen Meinung hier im Forum richtet dann könnte man fast glauben dass man mit ner 32er Gabel mit nur 150mm Federweg nicht mal mehr richtig auf nem Feldweg fahren kann .... 
Wenn jemand ein AM Tourenbike möchte und nicht über 100kg wiegt dann ist ne 32er Fox  an sich kein Problem und passt zum Einsatzprofil. 
Wenn jemand aber auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele dicke Eier haben möchte, dann reicht das natürlich nicht aus.
Nur weil Endurobikes IN sind heisst es nicht dass jetzt jeder viel Federweg und dicke Gabeln fahren muss. Bikes soll man nach Einsatzgebiet aufbaun und nicht nach Coolness.
Ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Klar kann man später mal sein Bike noch genauer an das anpassen was man genau möchte, aber dazu muss man auch erstmal wissen was man genau möchte und meistens ist es nicht das Bike oder die Gabel die limitieren, auch wenn sich viele das nicht gerne eingestehen wollen^^


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Juli 2013)

Und überigens lässt sich das VR sehr wohl ümrüsten. Mach die Kappe einfach runter und schon kommen 2 Industrielager mit für 15mm Achse drin. Die lässt sich sammt LAger mit einen Schlag rausschlagen. Andere Achse rein und die Lager weider druf....

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir ja auch eine 160mm fork eingebaut da mir meine Revelation an steilstücken weggesackt ist und mir zu sehr im federweg stecken geblieben ist.

Die 160 mm federweg nutze ich eher selten, was ich aber merke ist die steifigkeit der gabel, aber auch nur auf ashpalt wenn ich das rad bewust in schräglage bringe.
Das ansprechverhalten ist bei beiden gabeln gleich, naja die Lyrik geht nen tucken feinfühliger. was aber auch an den einstellmöglichkeiten liegt!

Aber was die 150 mm Fox DRCV gabel so kann ist schon einiges und ich glaub kaum das er wie ne alte Oma fährt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lSfN6qSHUw"]Trek 2012 Remedy 9 Mountain Bike Review at Manly Dam Australia - YouTube[/nomedia]


Ob man auf eine andere fork wechseln sollte liegt am ende bei einem selber.
Sowas sollte man nicht einfach so pauschaliesieren


----------



## clemson (13. Juli 2013)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Lieber Bansaiman,
> 
> es ist ja schön und gut, dass Du offensichtlich laut Deiner Aussagen nicht wie eine "oma" fährst und bestimmt ein ganz toller Hecht bist, weil Du dreimal im Jahr ne andere Gabel reinmachst, die dann jedesmal schon bevor Du sie gefahren bist Deiner aktuell verbauten um Längen überlegen ist!?
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Juli 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Und überigens lässt sich das VR sehr wohl ümrüsten. Mach die Kappe einfach runter und schon kommen 2 Industrielager mit für 15mm Achse drin. Die lässt sich sammt LAger mit einen Schlag rausschlagen. Andere Achse rein und die Lager weider druf....
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



Das kann man leider bei den Bontrager Duster laufrädern eben nicht, das geht nur bei den Bontrager Rhythm Elite.

Ich hab ja die Duster Naben hier liegen und da war nix mit kappe runter


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Juli 2013)

@Georg
gar keine Frage. Aber bei langsamer Fahrt wo es sehr steil runter geht taucht die Gabel weg. So lange es schnell zu Sache geht ist sie gut. Ich hab immerhin 5 Bikeparktage mit dem Remedy hinter mir. Es ist einfach nur geiles Teil. Wendig popig der DRCV Dämpfer ist schön flufig. 
Ich bin von dem Bike einfach nur begeistert. Was bei mir hinzu kamm ist KeFü mit22/36,Zee Schaltwerk und Saint Schalthebel. Als nächstes kommt die Lyrik Coil und XT Umwerfer mit XT Schalthebel.
An sich eigentlich unnötig aber es macht fun umzubauen.
Vor allem ist es immer wieder geil wenn man die 200mm Jungs abzieht im Park.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Juli 2013)

Klar geht die Kappe runter. Ich hab selber die Duster. Die Duster sind 32 loch und Elite 28 loch.
Ahh welcher Jahrgang ist dein Remedy?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Juli 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @_Georg_
> gar keine Frage. Aber bei langsamer Fahrt wo es sehr steil runter geht taucht die Gabel weg. So lange es schnell zu Sache geht ist sie gut. Ich hab immerhin 5 Bikeparktage mit dem Remedy hinter mir. Es ist einfach nur geiles Teil. Wendig popig der DRCV Dämpfer ist schön flufig.
> Ich bin von dem Bike einfach nur begeistert. Was bei mir hinzu kamm ist KeFü mit22/36,Zee Schaltwerk und Saint Schalthebel. Als nächstes kommt die Lyrik Coil und XT Umwerfer mit XT Schalthebel.
> An sich eigentlich unnötig aber es macht fun umzubauen.
> ...



Ok macht also das gleiche wie die Revelation, mit wegsacken hab ich jetzt auch keine probleme mehr!

Naja und das was du noch umbauen möchtest hab ich schon hinter mir incl. einem Spank Spike LRS

Mein Bike kann mehr wie ich und das beruhigt mich ungemein


----------



## bansaiman (13. Juli 2013)

clemson schrieb:


>




Jepp, da haben wir et wieder. Isch hab misch lediglisch dazu geäußert, dass ich das Rad nicht passend -oder besser würdig- ausgestattet finde, was die Federung anbelangt. An dem Wort "Oma" hängt sich auch der ein oder andere gerne auf. Ich habe keinen angesprochen, sondern ALLGEMEIN gesagt, dass die 32 GAbel bei richtiger Gangart einfach zu wenig ist  (das sollte man sich daraus lesen. Es weiß doch jeder selber, dass er nicht angesprochen ist, wenn er nicht nur Eisdielen besucht ). Fairerweise hätte ich vllt erwähnen sollen, dass ich 94 Kilo wiege und die Gabel sich bei mir schon in Kompressionen so verbogen hat, dass es geschliffen hat, daher meine MEINUNG über das Teil  bezüglich der Dämpfung, was das Wegtauchen angeht oder das Verhalten an Wurzelteppichen sowieso. Schon Stromberg war mit der Gabel einfach keine Freude, und dass ist ja jetzt nicht gerade alpines Revier.
MIt dem Remedy kann man einiges machen  und ne 32er Float wird dem einfach nicht gerecht bzw. ist bei entsprechender Fahrweise der limitierende Faktor, denn das Heck läuft ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (15. Juli 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Und überigens lässt sich das VR sehr wohl ümrüsten. Mach die Kappe einfach runter und schon kommen 2 Industrielager mit für 15mm Achse drin. Die lässt sich sammt LAger mit einen Schlag rausschlagen. Andere Achse rein und die Lager weider druf....
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060


Lt. Trek München geht es bei 2011 R8n NICHT! Wie auch der George schreibt.
Bei anderem Bj. solls gehen.


----------



## Brixton (15. Juli 2013)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Lieber Bansaiman,
> ...
> aber mal ganz ehrlich, ist es nicht kompletter Bullshit, jemandem der nach einem Komplettrad sucht zu empfehlen, das Rad zu kaufen um dann sämtliche Teile zu tauschen, um dann auch so ein cooler Hecht zu sein wie Du?
> Ich habe mein Remedy am Anfang auch in der Standardkonfiguration (bis auf nen Kürzeren Vorbau) gefahren und hab damit alles mitgenommen, was kam, inklusive Bikeparkbesuchen mit Sprüngen und Drops und ich glaube nicht, dass ich wie eine "oma" fahr, kann mich da aber auch täuschen.
> ...



Amen
Bisserl Öl ins Feuer gießen. Auch wenn ich dem Bansai oft recht gebe. 
Nehmts ein Slash wenns dicker kommen soll. Dann hat man ein abfahrtstauglicheres Remedy 
Dann spart man sich das ganze gewurschtel UND die gaudi alles zu verkaufen...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. Juli 2013)

Hat sich erledigt mit der Umbaubarkeit. Die im Remedy8 ist eine Duster( Formula DC81/71) und im Remedy 9 ist Elite(Formula DL 91). Lager Aussenmass 32mm und Elite hat 36mm.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## DerLichtsammler (15. Juli 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Auch die Gabel und der Dämpfer sind völlig in Ordnung und verrichten ihren Job super wenn man sie richtig einstellt und das Rad auf Touren und nicht im Bikepark fahren will.
> 
> Kannst aber auch einfach mal bei deinem jetzigen bike versuchen das Fahrwerk besser einzustellen und anzupassen, das kann teilweise auch schon viel bringen gerade da du ja meinst es würde springen und wäre schwammig. Etwas mehr Druckstufendämpfung und eine etwas langsamere Zugstufe können da Abhilfe schaffen.



Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Tips.
Derzeit tendiere ich tatsächlich zum Remedy 8 - ich bin kein extremer Downhiller - eher ein Touren und Trail-Fan  
Die Trails hier in unserer Gegen bestehen aus Wurzelteppichen in Nadelwäldern und schnellen flüssigen Wegen.
Naja - und das Geld spielt eben auch ne große Rolle. Die verstellbare Sattelstütze folgt dann später und einen leichten Satz Räder habe ich gerade gekauft (Hope Pro II mit WTB Frequency 23 von Speer Laufräder)
Die kann ich ja beliebig umrüsten.

Steile, sehr langsame Abschnitte sind hier sehr selten - und ich mag sie auch nicht so recht.

Ich habe tatsächlich jetzt an meinem Rad mal am Fahrwerk gedreht.
Vorher hab ich mich irgendwie nicht getraut - aber was soll schon schief gehen?
Mit mehr Dämpfung lief es auch schon ruhiger und weniger Nervös.
Auch den Luftdruck habe ich gesenkt  - von 2,8 auf 2,2 bar (Fat Albert 2.4 /Trailstar - Pacestar)
Das zusammen hat schon einiges gebracht.

Nach der Probefahrt mit einem neuen Remedy ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Bremsen kaum noch Bremswirkung haben ... ?? Also im direkten Vergleich.
Da habe ich jetzt neue Beläge drin und nun habe ich fast ein neues Fahrrad!!

Trotzdem habe ich mich ein wenig in das Remedy verguckt.
Leider hat der Händler meines Herzens keins mehr in 21,5 Zoll auf Lager.
Auf dem 19,5 Zoll fühle ich mich einfach nicht so zu Hause. Eine 50km-Tour konnte ich mir damit nicht so recht vorstellen.
Ich versuche nun einen anderen Händler in der Nähe zu finden, bei dem ich mal eine 21,5 Zoll-Probefahrt machen könnte.

Mal sehen wann das klappt


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. Juli 2013)

Ist es egal welchen Gabelkonus man für den FSA Steuersatz nimmt?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Sunfighter (16. Juli 2013)

mir wurde gesagt es sei nicht egal, aber es ist der gleiche wie bei einem anderen fsa steuersatz den es auch im aftermarkt gibt (namen weiß ich grad nimmer kann aber glaub ich nachschaun) . hab mir für die neue gabel auch nen neuen geholt und der händler hat damals bei fsa nachgefragt und den passenden geschickt bekommen. fsa hat scheinbar nur ein paar unterschiedliche konustypen.


----------



## DerLichtsammler (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
mal eine Frage zu den Erhaltungskosten:
Was kostet ein Dämpferservice bei den aktuellen DRCV Dämpferelementen?
Kann man den nur bei Toxoholics machen lassen, oder dürfen das Trek-Händler auch?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Juli 2013)

@sun
Kann's du nachschauen welcher das ist. 
Danke im voraus .


----------



## noBrain-noPain (16. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage zu den Erhaltungskosten:
> Was kostet ein Dämpferservice bei den aktuellen DRCV Dämpferelementen?
> Kann man den nur bei Toxoholics machen lassen, oder dürfen das Trek-Händler auch?


einen richtigen Service (Öl und Dichtungen in der Dämpfung tauschen) "darf" nur Toxoholics. Preise stehn auf der Toxoholics Homepage.
Den Luftkammerservice (Luftkammer Reinigen, Dichtungen tauschen, und neu schmieren) darfst und kannst Du selber machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (16. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Vielen Dank für die unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Tips.
> Derzeit tendiere ich tatsächlich zum Remedy 8 - ich bin kein extremer Downhiller - eher ein Touren und Trail-Fan
> ...




gute entscheidung.dann Stück für Stück ändern bei verschleiss und mit der Gabel ;-)
schau wieder eich bei dir auf Dauer entwickelt 

Hmmm,wo wohnst du nochmal?ausgewiesene trek Händler fallen mir jetzt der trek München,essen ubdcdann fun corner in der ecke Hannover,glaube ich,ein.dann führen die Fahrrad xxl noch trek und i.d.r.kann man dort noch etwas am preis machen bzw.wenigstens gut Zubehör ergattern.außerdem nimmt zumindest der in St.Augustin (bei Bonn) auch gebrauchte Räder bei kauf in Zahlung.wenn die gut erhalten sind,ist der angerechnete Betrag sogar recht gut.
guck hier noch bzw.am besten anrufen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/200968-trek-s-s-v-alle-bikes-reduziert 


vllt helfen dir diese Vorschläge etwas weiter


----------



## DerLichtsammler (16. Juli 2013)

Moin!
Ich bin Kunde bei Fun-Corner.
Die sind echt klasse - nur haben sie leider kein Remedy in 21,5 Zoll.

Der Verkäufer hat mir gesagt, ich soll diesen Monat abwarten. Evtl. Kommen dann die 2014er Modelle rein?
Da wird dann wohl der Preis nicht so attraktiv sein, fürchte ich.

Aber zu erst muß ich mal wissen, ob ich das Rad überhaupt haben will.
In der Theorie paßt es perfekt zu meinen Ansprüchen. 

Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## jazz_58 (16. Juli 2013)

Welche Bremsbeläger für Remedy 8, 2011, Avid Elixir R?. 

Fahr zur Zeit die organischen Kool Stop. Die sind bisher ganz gut aber leider auch schnell runter. Brauche was für die Alpen mit vielleicht etwas weniger Verschleiß, allerdings bitte auch keine heftige Geräuschkulisse (Sinter-Beläge).


----------



## bansaiman (16. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich bin Kunde bei Fun-Corner.
> Die sind echt klasse - nur haben sie leider kein Remedy in 21,5 Zoll.
> 
> ...




Bei dem Link, den ich dir geschickt habe, gibt es das

Trek Remedy 9 in 21,5" für 2649. Da das 250  günstiger ist als das dir gemachte Angebot, wäre das doch dann wieder ne Überlegung wert. Guten LRS hast du jetzt ja und kannst den vorhanden für gutes Geld loswerden oder als Ersatz behalten ;-)


----------



## krysheri (16. Juli 2013)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> Welche Bremsbeläger für Remedy 8, 2011, Avid Elixir R?.
> 
> Fahr zur Zeit die organischen Kool Stop. Die sind bisher ganz gut aber leider auch schnell runter. Brauche was für die Alpen mit vielleicht etwas weniger Verschleiß, allerdings bitte auch keine heftige Geräuschkulisse (Sinter-Beläge).


Bei mir waren die Kool Stop organisch auch raz faz runter. Fahrer aktuelle die BrakeForce allerdings sinter VR und organisch am HR. Bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.


----------



## Sunfighter (16. Juli 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @sun
> Kann's du nachschauen welcher das ist.
> Danke im voraus .



also laut meinem Händler damals sollte der FSA Orbit ZS 1.5 baugleich mit dem OEM im Remedy 2012 sein (zumindest die untere Schale und das Lager, ich denke du sprichst vom unteren Konus), die Leute beim FSA Vertrieb waren sich aber auch erst unsicher und ich musste anhand eines Fotos den richtigen Konus identifizieren^^
Bei mir passt es auf jeden Fall, aber keine Gewähr auf die Angabe^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Juli 2013)

Ja ich spreche nur vom Konus. Also passt der Orbit ZS1 1,5?


----------



## jazz_58 (16. Juli 2013)

krysheri schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die Kool Stop organisch auch raz faz runter. Fahrer aktuelle die BrakeForce allerdings sinter VR und organisch am HR. Bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.



hört sich gut an. An "mixen" hab ich noch nicht gedacht. Kein quitschen vorne?


----------



## Xanderl (16. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Vielen Dank für die unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Tips.
> Derzeit tendiere ich tatsächlich zum Remedy 8 - ich bin kein extremer Downhiller - eher ein Touren und Trail-Fan
> ...


 

Nimm das 8er, ich hab mir das letzten November gekauft und liebe das Fahrrrad. Bin auch zwischen dem 19,5 und dem 21,5 geschwankt und habe mich dann für das größere entschieden. Bis heute nicht bereut. Imme rnoch wendig genug, aber vor allem finde ich die Sitzposition doch entspanter als auf dem kleineren. Hab allerdings einen kürzeren Vorbau verbaut.


----------



## DerLichtsammler (16. Juli 2013)

Xanderl schrieb:


> Nimm das 8er, ich hab mir das letzten November gekauft und liebe das Fahrrrad. Bin auch zwischen dem 19,5 und dem 21,5 geschwankt und habe mich dann für das größere entschieden. Bis heute nicht bereut. Imme rnoch wendig genug, aber vor allem finde ich die Sitzposition doch entspanter als auf dem kleineren. Hab allerdings einen kürzeren Vorbau verbaut.



Hey!
Wie groß bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du?

Ändert der Mino-Link etwas an der Sitzposition? 
Spürt man den Unterschied?


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hey!
> Wie groß bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du?
> 
> Ändert der Mino-Link etwas an der Sitzposition?
> Spürt man den Unterschied?



Moin, 

ich hab das mal ne ganze Zeit mitgelesen. 

Ich fühlte mich ziemlich erinnert an meinen R8 Kauf. Ich bin so ca. 184 cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von guten 88-89 cm. Ich habe dann ein 21,5 genommen und zwischenzeitlich den Vorbau auf 60 mm gewechselt und einen breiteren Lenker montiert. Was a) die Fahreigenschaften und b) die Sitzposition verbessert hat.

Ich denke, du solltest auf keinen Fall das Rad mit kleinem Rahmen und langem Vorbau fahren / kaufen. Wenn Du eher traillastige Touren fährst, ist der 21,5 Rahmen richtig.

ich habe lediglich im Park bei schnellen Tables mit Sprüngen das Gefühl, ein kürzerer Rahmen könnte besser kontrolliert werden, aber Bikeparkbesuche sind bei mir deutlich weniger als Touren.

Ich wohne übrigens am Wiehengebirge, was topographisch ziemlich das abbildet was Du als Heimatrevier hast.

Alternativ-Trek-Händler : Bernd Blöte in Hiddenhausen. www.bloete.de

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Asko (16. Juli 2013)

Hats eigentlich schonmal jemand geschafft das Schaltauge zu schrotten?

Ich fahr bald für eine Woche in die Schweiz mit dem Remedy und mir is das Geld dafür irgendwie zu schade weil ich momentan eigentlich mit einen anderen Rahmen liebäugle...

Oder kennt jemand einen Shop wo es das zum brauchbaren Preis gibt?
Hab das 2010er mit Schnellspanner (Typ 294666)​


----------



## krysheri (16. Juli 2013)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> hört sich gut an. An "mixen" hab ich noch nicht gedacht. Kein quitschen vorne?


Vorne minimal, aber nur wenn es nass ist bzw. nur im Winter gemerkt. Kein Vergleich zu den orig. Avids. 



jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ja ich spreche nur vom Konus. Also passt der Orbit ZS1 1,5?


Ja der passt. Die Phase des Konus musst halt 36° sein.



Asko schrieb:


> Hats eigentlich schonmal jemand geschafft das Schaltauge zu schrotten?
> 
> Ich fahr bald für eine Woche in die Schweiz mit dem Remedy und mir is  das Geld dafür irgendwie zu schade weil ich momentan eigentlich mit  einen anderen Rahmen liebäugle...
> 
> ...


Hier. Die 294666 ist die gleiche wie 307718, nur hat 294666 die Farbe Gold und 307718 ist Schwarz.


----------



## Sunfighter (16. Juli 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ja ich spreche nur vom Konus. Also passt der Orbit ZS1 1,5?



der den ich gekriegt habe passt und laut Aussage vom Händler sollte es der vom Orbit ZS 1.5 sein. 
Aber ich kanns dir das nicht 100%ig bestätigen da auf dem Konus selbst nichts draufsteht. 
(Ich weiß es nur deshalb weil ich auch das untere Lager erneuern wollte und da meinten sie brauch ich das vom Orbit ZS 1.5 und wenn das Lager passt muss auch der Konus passen, logischerweise)
Ich hab ihn bei Mountainbikes.net mit der Gabel mitbekommen und die haben sich drum gekümmert den passenden zu finden.


----------



## Sunfighter (16. Juli 2013)

Da mein XTR Schaltwerk am Remedy seit einiger Zeit nichtmehr so richtig will sobald die PLus-Funktion eingeschaltet ist und ich eh nur noch 2-fach fahre will ich es durch ein kurzes XT (Shimano XT Schaltwerk Shadow Plus RD-M786 GS 10-fach) ersetzen. Dabei wollte ich auch gleich die Kette tauschen, da sie ja eine neue Länge braucht. 
Welches Werkzeug brauch ich denn dafür? Werd da irgendwie nicht so recht schlau.
Möglichst billig wenns geht^^
Wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen der XT und der SLX Kette? Gewicht ist das gleiche nur XT kostet 1 Euro mehr^^

reicht da einfach sowas?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16281_Kettennieter-TL-CN27-.html


----------



## noBrain-noPain (16. Juli 2013)

jupp, reicht! Manchmal ist sogar am Multitool ein Kettennieter dran. is zwar nicht schön, funktioniert aber auch!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xanderl (16. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hey!
> Wie groß bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du?
> 
> Ändert der Mino-Link etwas an der Sitzposition?
> Spürt man den Unterschied?



Ich bin 188 und die schrittlaenge so ca 91... Mir war das 19,5 einfach gefuehlt zu klein, bin da irgendwie krumm draufgesessen... Aber letztenendes musst du dich wohlfühlen, da kann nur die probefahrt helfen. Und die wuerde ich bei dem batzen kohle in jedem fall machen. Kannst ja auch ein 7er oder 9er fahren, die geometrie ist ja gleich. Aber wie geschrieben habe ich ziemlich schnell den bedarf nach einem kuerzeren vorbau gehabt. 

Mit dem mino-link habe ich noch nicht gespielt, bis dato gabs da kein bedarf. Ich bin rundum zufrieden (im uebrigen auch mit der gabel und dem daempfer , hat allerdings etwas gedauert, bis ich das richtige setting hatte. Und wie drei seiten vorhr geschrieben war die gabel bereits. defekt, was aber ueber den haendler innerhalb einer woche anstandslos per garantie erledigt wurde.

In summe wuerde ichs wieder kaufen, weils fuer meine bedarfe einfach hervorragend funktioniert und mir dazu supergut gefaellt. Fuer mich nicht ganz unwichtig


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Juli 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Da mein XTR Schaltwerk am Remedy seit einiger Zeit nichtmehr so richtig will sobald die PLus-Funktion eingeschaltet ist und ich eh nur noch 2-fach fahre will ich es durch ein kurzes XT (Shimano XT Schaltwerk Shadow Plus RD-M786 GS 10-fach) ersetzen. Dabei wollte ich auch gleich die Kette tauschen, da sie ja eine neue Länge braucht.
> Welches Werkzeug brauch ich denn dafür? Werd da irgendwie nicht so recht schlau.
> Möglichst billig wenns geht^^
> Wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen der XT und der SLX Kette? Gewicht ist das gleiche nur XT kostet 1 Euro mehr^^
> ...




Den Nieter hab ich auch der funktioniert top, als kette kannst du auch eine deore nehmen. Ist sogar haltbarer und günstiger.

Ach wenn du das Schaltwerk abgeben möchtest, ich würde es nehmen !


----------



## mw01 (17. Juli 2013)

Neues Rempy anscheinen nur mehr 140mm Federweg vorne wie hinten....

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...014-Trek-Remedy-9-9-27-5-650b,59381/sspomer,2

Find's schade!


----------



## clemson (17. Juli 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Trek-650B-wheeled-Remedy-and-Slash-Models.html


----------



## mw01 (17. Juli 2013)

Dabei wurde 650B seitens Trek vehement dementiert.
"Es werde nur 26 und 29 Zoll Bikes geben"

Wer schimpft der kauft oder

"niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer......


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2013)

*Remedy 650b und Slash 650b*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=644157
http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/features/2014-650b-Trek-Slash-and-Remedy,6023/Trek-Unveils-2014-27-5-650b-Slash-and-Remedy-Lineup,59414/sspomer,2



*Remedy 7 650b*






*Remedy 8 650b*





*Remedy 9 650b*





*Remedy 9.7 650b*





*Remedy 9.8 650b*





*Remedy 9.9 650b*








*Slash 7 650b*





*Slash 8 650b*





*Slash 9 650b*










http://abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfoto2013-075cs78.png


----------



## Mirko29 (18. Juli 2013)

Von der Form her sehen die 650B Bikes deutlich besser aus als die hässlichen 29er, aber bei der Farbgestaltung kriegt man ja teilweise Augenkrebs...


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juli 2013)

ich weis echt nicht was das nun wieder soll, 27,5" bringt keinen vorteil, außer den, das die bike industrie wieder kohle schäffeln kann...


----------



## jazz_58 (18. Juli 2013)

ganz schöner Unfug ...
optisch wirken die Remedys wie Fuel und Slash wie das Remedy von 2011. 
Ich werde jetzt schon öfters gefragt wie sich mein "Slash" so fährt 
Nächstes Jahr wohl öfters ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (18. Juli 2013)

vor allem vor dem Hintergrund dass Trek vor ein paar Monaten noch beteuert hat dass es keine 27.5er bikes in ihrem lineup geben wird ....  naja hab dafür vor ein paar Wochen ein ziemlich neu wirkendes Modell mit 180mm Federweg gesehen. vielleicht eine Neuauflage des Scratch ... oder ich hab mich getäuscht ... sah aber auf dem Foto so aus ..


----------



## biker123456 (18. Juli 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> naja hab dafür vor ein paar Wochen ein ziemlich neu wirkendes Modell mit 180mm Federweg gesehen. vielleicht eine Neuauflage des Scratch ...



die Bilder würden mich mal interessieren, da ich die hier gezeigte, slash, remedy und fuel Modelle alle s****** finde! ... da bin ich echt froh noch ein 2011er Modell zu besitzen!!

wie ist das dann eigtl. wenn man mal auf Garantie einen neuen Rahmen bekommt .. die haben doch dann garkeine 26er mehr, oder?!?!


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juli 2013)

biker123456 schrieb:


> die Bilder würden mich mal interessieren, da ich die hier gezeigte, slash, remedy und fuel Modelle alle s****** finde! ... da bin ich echt froh noch ein 2011er Modell zu besitzen!!
> 
> wie ist das dann eigtl. wenn man mal auf Garantie einen neuen Rahmen bekommt .. die haben doch dann garkeine 26er mehr, oder?!?!



Deine 26" laufräder passen da ja bequem in den 27,5" rahmen rein, ansonsten gibts auch noch einen satz neue laufräder sowie ne gabel dazu. Behaupte ich einfach mal so fresch


----------



## biker123456 (18. Juli 2013)

hm ... würde mich als Kunden aber nicht zufriedenstellen ... in meinen Augen wäre das eine Verschlechterung des Produktes!


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juli 2013)

biker123456 schrieb:


> hm ... würde mich als Kunden aber nicht zufriedenstellen ... in meinen Augen wäre das eine Verschlechterung des Produktes!




Also ne verschlechterung ist das jetzt nun nicht, ok etwas mehr gewicht...

Nur es ist einfach unnötig da es keine vorteile bringt, gibt ja genug test`s dazu die das bestätigen.


----------



## Sunfighter (18. Juli 2013)

biker123456 schrieb:


> die Bilder würden mich mal interessieren, da ich die hier gezeigte, slash, remedy und fuel Modelle alle s****** finde! ... da bin ich echt froh noch ein 2011er Modell zu besitzen!!
> 
> wie ist das dann eigtl. wenn man mal auf Garantie einen neuen Rahmen bekommt .. die haben doch dann garkeine 26er mehr, oder?!?!



hab das Bild damals auf der Facebookseite von Trek gesehen, es zeigte ein Trek-Ausstellungszelt oder so und am Bildrand stand ein 180mm Trek mit richtig fettem Rahmen. 
Hab heut extra nochmal gesucht, aber entweder ich bin blind oder sie habens wieder runtergenommen.


Edit: habs gefunden!!!!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (18. Juli 2013)

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass das Bike auf dem Bild ein Scratch 9 Air aus 2011 ist...


----------



## biker123456 (18. Juli 2013)

... ist wirklich ein "altes" Scratch!


----------



## mw01 (18. Juli 2013)

Es wurde in letzter Zeit aber tatsächlich von Trek angedeutet, dass etwas zwischen Session und Slash kommen wird.

Ob was kommt, werden wir spätestens nach dem 24.07 sehen, denn das is Trek Händlertagung in Ulm!?

Ich bin gespannt....


----------



## DerLichtsammler (19. Juli 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab das mal ne ganze Zeit mitgelesen.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
Ich bedanke mich bei den Hilfestellungen und Empfehlungen hier.
Ich bin guter Hoffnung morgen mal auf einem 21,5 Zoll Remedy fahren zu können. 
Dann weiß ich endlich mehr.
Preislich kommt derzeit nur das R8 in Frage - aber das genügt mir soweit.
Die 650B Räder von 2014 finde ich nicht so interessant - habe gerade erst in einen 26 Zoll LRS investiert ;(

Eine Frage noch: Ich habe schon einen LRS mit X-12 Hinterradnabe. (umbaubar / Hope pro II)
Wird beim Remedy der Umbau von Steckachse auf X-12 nur durch Distanzhülsen und die Steckachse bewerkstelligt?
Was kosten die benötigten Teile in etwa?

Gruß
Matthias




Ich habe mein AMS 130 schon mal poliert, falls das jetzt angeboten werden muß


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bedanke mich bei den Hilfestellungen und Empfehlungen hier.
> Ich bin guter Hoffnung morgen mal auf einem 21,5 Zoll Remedy fahren zu können.
> Dann weiß ich endlich mehr.
> ...




So sieht das umrüstkit aus KLICK und kostet um die 70 bis 80


----------



## criscross (19. Juli 2013)

hat schon mal jemand die Bontrager Rhythm Elite Laufräder Tubless gefahren ? 
reicht dafür das NOTubes Yellow Tape oder muss das Bontrager Tape da rein ?

Danke


----------



## Asko (20. Juli 2013)

In meinen Rythm Comp war von Haus aus schon ein Felgenband drin das die Felge abdichtet.


----------



## motorsportfreak (20. Juli 2013)

In meinen rhythm elite war keins drin. Nachgerüstet mit Ventil und super juice.


----------



## criscross (20. Juli 2013)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> In meinen rhythm elite war keins drin. Nachgerüstet mit Ventil und super juice.



was ist denn super juice ???

bei meinen ist nur son losesTextilband drin...


----------



## greatwhite (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
mal ne kurze Frage in die Runde der Bontrager Laufradkenner;
habe einen Bontrager Duster 26" LRS im FuelEX. Da hinten eine Steckachse rein soll und die orginale Nabe nicht umrüstbar ist möchte ich auf eine DT 240S Nabe umspeichen lassen. Wie seht ihr das? Ist die Felge wertig genug um sie mit der 240S Nabe zu kombinieren? Bisher habe ich den Eindruck, mit dem 32Loch Duster einen recht stabilen und dauerhaltbaren LRS zu haben. Gewichtsdaten zum Duster LR habe ich leider nicht. Somit weiß ich nicht so recht wie ich die Felge einschätzen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (20. Juli 2013)

sone Duster Felge ist recht Preiswert,
kostet so um 35â¬

ne 240er Nabe ca. 230â¬


----------



## greatwhite (20. Juli 2013)

Hi criscross,
Gut, der Preis ist das Eine. 
Was ich mich prinzipiell frage: Ist das hintere LR das Umspeichen wert?
Würde ich eine Premiumnabe mit einer Felge in Baumarktqualität kombinieren? Oder ist die Duster Felge Qualitativ eher als solide und haltbar einzuschätzen?


----------



## motorsportfreak (20. Juli 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> was ist denn super juice ???
> 
> bei meinen ist nur son losesTextilband drin...



Super Juice ist Milch von Bontrager


----------



## criscross (20. Juli 2013)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Super Juice ist Milch von Bontrager


 
ah....OK.

und welches Felgenband ?


----------



## speedos (20. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ich weis echt nicht was das nun wieder soll, 27,5" bringt keinen vorteil, außer den, das die bike industrie wieder kohle schäffeln kann...



Aber du kannst dir sicher sein, dass die Bikeindustrie sich diesmal durchsetzten wird. Bei dem 29er Gelumpe vor allem im Fullysektor ist das ja noch nicht so endgültig gelungen 
Ich war ehrlich gesagt sehr angetan von meiner ersten Testfahrt auf einem 650B. Unterschied ist nicht direkt spürbar, aber gerade dass sehe ich als Vorteil.


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Juli 2013)

speedos schrieb:


> Aber du kannst dir sicher sein, dass die Bikeindustrie sich diesmal durchsetzten wird. Bei dem 29er Gelumpe vor allem im Fullysektor ist das ja noch nicht so endgültig gelungen
> Ich war ehrlich gesagt sehr angetan von meiner ersten Testfahrt auf einem 650B. Unterschied ist nicht direkt spürbar, aber gerade dass sehe ich als Vorteil.




Ich bekomme ende des moats mein 29er fully und da ist ein deutlicher unterschied zu 26" spürbar. 

Wenn ich etwas nicht merke und keinen spürbaren vorteil davon habe warum muß ich das dann haben?


Soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er für sinnig oder unsinnig erachtet.

Das nun jeder hersteller meint 27,5" anbieten zu müssen liegt auf der hand, wer will schon einen trend verpassen und in diesem segment dann ein fettes minus machen.
Es geht hier schlicht weg ums geschäft und nicht um eine inovation die uns biker etwas mehr sicherheit oder komfort bietet!


----------



## Sunfighter (20. Juli 2013)

"30 Sekunden Remedy" oder "so wie ich mir ne Feierabendrunde vorstelle" ... und es hat trotz 26" Spaß gemacht^^


----------



## DerLichtsammler (20. Juli 2013)

Hello,

es ist ein Remedy 8 geworden ... heute Probefahrt mit dem 21,5 Zoll Modell gemacht. Es hat von den Proportionen gleich gepaßt. 
Nachdem der Dämpfer-Luftdruck auf mein Gewicht justiert war fuhr es sich super!
Ich konnte natürlich nur auf dem Gelände an ein paar kleinen Rampen testen - aber ich ich fand es gleich sehr passen. (Wippt kaum ganz offen)

Die X-12-Achse habe ich für einen kleinen Aufpreis mit rausgehandelt und kann so meinen vorhandenen Laufradsatz gleich mitverwenden.

Leider hat das Bike beim Fahren so ein komisches Geräusch am Hinterrad gemacht?
Der Verkäufer meinte, das würde bei Bontraeger häufiger vorkommen - offenbar sitzt der Mantel nicht richtig in der Felge? So schnell habe ich das nicht gesehen. Wird bis Montag noch gerichtet.

Beim Fahren war die Bremse noch etwas komisch - ist von den paar Metern sicher nicht aussagekräftig und eingefahren ist die auch noch nicht.
Hat beim Anhalten hinten ziemlich gequäkt..

Und: Die Gabel hat beim starken Bremsen deutlich vibriert .. also kurz vorm Anhalten.
Ist das eher normal? Oder liegt das an der noch nicht eingefahrenen SLX-Bremse?

insgesamt bin ich aber sehr zufrieden .. naja Montag weiß ich mehr.

Vielen Dank hier in die Runde - Ihr habt mir echt weitergeholfen 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## motorsportfreak (20. Juli 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> ah....OK.
> 
> und welches Felgenband ?




Auf zu Deinem Trek Händler: Bontrager Felgenband tubeless (müsste bei Deiner Felge assymetrisch sein), Bontrager Tubeless Ventile und Bontrager Super Juice (eine Flasche reicht für beide Felgen).

Umbauanleitung gibts im Netz!

Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (20. Juli 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> "30 Sekunden Remedy" oder "so wie ich mir ne Feierabendrunde vorstelle" ... und es hat trotz 26" Spaß gemacht^^


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Juli 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> "30 Sekunden Remedy" oder "so wie ich mir ne Feierabendrunde vorstelle" ... und es hat trotz 26" Spaß gemacht^^




Genauso sollte es sein 




DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> es ist ein Remedy 8 geworden ... heute Probefahrt mit dem 21,5 Zoll Modell gemacht. Es hat von den Proportionen gleich gepaßt.
> Nachdem der Dämpfer-Luftdruck auf mein Gewicht justiert war fuhr es sich super!
> ...




Na dann viel spaß mit dem bike, du wirst deine freude haben !


----------



## criscross (20. Juli 2013)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Auf zu Deinem Trek Händler: Bontrager Felgenband tubeless (müsste bei Deiner Felge assymetrisch sein), Bontrager Tubeless Ventile und Bontrager Super Juice (eine Flasche reicht für beide Felgen).
> 
> Umbauanleitung gibts im Netz!
> 
> Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen...


 
ja, vielen Dank


----------



## Mirko29 (20. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> es ist ein Remedy 8 geworden ... heute Probefahrt mit dem 21,5 Zoll Modell gemacht. Es hat von den Proportionen gleich gepaßt.
> Nachdem der Dämpfer-Luftdruck auf mein Gewicht justiert war fuhr es sich super!
> ...



Hast du jetzt ein 26er oder ein 29er?


----------



## DerLichtsammler (20. Juli 2013)

Hi!
Ich hab noch ein gutes altes 26ger ergattert ... 
Das 29ger kostet 400 Euro mehr.
Ich schaue mir die Entwicklung der großen Räder lieber noch ne Weile mit an.
Zumal ich gerade in einen handgemachten 26 Zoll LRS investiert habe . 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Mirko29 (20. Juli 2013)

Ok, beim 29er hätte ich das bestätigen können. Ist mir bei meiner Probefahrt auch aufgefallen das das Teil enormen Gabelflex hatte... Mag daran gelegen haben das die Gabel neu gewesen ist, aber mich nervte das gewaltig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerLichtsammler (20. Juli 2013)

OK - ich werde das bei der Abholung noch mal probieren .. 
So richtig hat es mir nicht gefallen.
Mein Cube macht das so nicht ( RS Revelation )

Meistens bremst man ja nicht so hart bis zum Stillstand, aber gut fühlt es sich nicht an..

Ich hab das 29ger gar nicht erst probiert. 
Es war nicht in meiner Größe da .


----------



## floasis (21. Juli 2013)

Ich habe das Trek Remedy 8 (2012er) seit gut einem halben Jahr. Nun bin ich bisher etwa 300km gefahren. Die erste Inspektion hat es bereits auch hinter sich gebracht. Nach allen Ausfahrten habe ich es immer penibelst sauber gemacht. 

Allerdings hat seit den letzten 2-3 Ausfahrten ein schmatzendes (Luft ziehendes) Geräusch zugenommen, welches verstärkt bei Stößen auf die Federgabel zu vernehmen ist.

Was kann ich dagegen tun? Die Federleistung ist bisher nicht beeinträchtigt. Kann man damit weiterfahren oder wie muss ich vorgehen?

Besten Dank


----------



## DerLichtsammler (22. Juli 2013)

Nun ist es passiert ..
Ein R8 steht nun in der Garage ... 






Die erste Minirunde ist absolviert .. und das Gerät ist jeden Cent wert ....
Woohoouu!!

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## greatwhite (22. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch 
Weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## Xanderl (23. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Beim Fahren war die Bremse noch etwas komisch - ist von den paar Metern sicher nicht aussagekräftig und eingefahren ist die auch noch nicht.
> Hat beim Anhalten hinten ziemlich gequäkt..
> 
> Und: Die Gabel hat beim starken Bremsen deutlich vibriert .. also kurz vorm Anhalten.
> Ist das eher normal? Oder liegt das an der noch nicht eingefahrenen SLX-Bremse?


 
Hast Du das Thema mit der vibrierenden Gabel bei Deinem Händler mal angesprochen? Hat er da eine Lösung parat? Meiner nicht 

Ich hab das gleiche Problem und es wird nach einem halben Jahr relativ intensivem Einsatz eher schlimmer als besser. Ich werde mal neue Beläge ausprobieren, vielleicht hilft das. Eigentlich aber echt ein Unding.

Viele Grüße,

Alex


----------



## Sunfighter (23. Juli 2013)

seid ihr euch sicher dass es an der bremse liegt? ich würde mal die Spannung der Speichen kontrollieren und auch den Steuersatz.


----------



## nesertema (23. Juli 2013)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Hi criscross,
> Gut, der Preis ist das Eine.
> Was ich mich prinzipiell frage: Ist das hintere LR das Umspeichen wert?
> Würde ich eine Premiumnabe mit einer Felge in Baumarktqualität kombinieren? Oder ist die Duster Felge Qualitativ eher als solide und haltbar einzuschätzen?



die Duster Felge is jedes  wert. sie ist breit genug, leicht und steif genug, geschweißt, geöst...mittels original Bontrager Felgenband bekommt man eine virtuelle UST Felge zum LIDL-Preis. wenn sie mal geschrottet wird, tut es nicht weh  würde nicht Bontrager draufstehen, sondern etwas schmackiges, würde die Felge mindestens das doppelte kosten.

 @criscross: am Besten Du verwendest das originale Bontrager tape, kombiniert allerdings mit Stans oder Joes Milch. Zwar dreckigere Arbeit, aber dichtet schneller und besser. Der Bonty Saft ist dickflüssiger, dichtet aber nie richtig ab bei Durchstich.


----------



## criscross (23. Juli 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> die Duster Felge is jedes  wert. sie ist breit genug, leicht und steif genug, geschweißt, geöst...mittels original Bontrager Felgenband bekommt man eine virtuelle UST Felge zum LIDL-Preis. wenn sie mal geschrottet wird, tut es nicht weh  würde nicht Bontrager draufstehen, sondern etwas schmackiges, würde die Felge mindestens das doppelte kosten.
> 
> @_criscross_: am Besten Du verwendest das originale Bontrager tape, kombiniert allerdings mit Stans oder Joes Milch. Zwar dreckigere Arbeit, aber dichtet schneller und besser. Der Bonty Saft ist dickflüssiger, dichtet aber nie richtig ab bei Durchstich.


 
hm...das Bontrager Band ist ja son Asymetrisches Gummiband ??? 
und leider zur Zeit nicht lieferbar bei meinem Händler. 
muss das wegen der Höhe rein damit der Reifen strammer sitzt und besser abdichtet, oder tuts auch nur das Yellow Tape ???


----------



## nesertema (23. Juli 2013)

ein muss ist es nicht. es lässt sich auch mit yellow-tape und ähnlichem Klebeband abdichten.

Vorteile von der Bontrager-tape:

1. in der Mitte höher, Großteil der Reifen konnte ich ohne Kompressor aufblasen

2. auf den Seiten deutliche "Einkerbung", sodaß der Wulst nach dem aufblasen schön und hörbar reinspringt. aus dem Grund virtuell ne UST Felge. deutlich kleineres Risiko, daß du in Kurven usw. Luft verlierts.

übrigens: die Duster ist innen symmetrisch. die Händler haben ständig Probleme damit, die Bänder auf Lager zu halten und kennen sich überhaupt nicht aus. Paß dabei auf, daß er dir die richtigen Bänder bestellt/verkauft. es gibt mindestens 2-3 Ausführungen für das gesamte Felgen Sortiment, für die Duster/Rhythm gibt es die breitere Variante, symmetrisch. Ventile muß man separat bestellen, sofern ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## greatwhite (23. Juli 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> die Duster Felge is jedes  wert. sie ist breit genug, leicht und steif genug, geschweißt, geöst...mittels original Bontrager Felgenband bekommt man eine virtuelle UST Felge zum LIDL-Preis. wenn sie mal geschrottet wird, tut es nicht weh  würde nicht Bontrager draufstehen, sondern etwas schmackiges, würde die Felge mindestens das doppelte kosten.



   Gut, das würde dann auch meine Einschätzung bestätigen.  Dann steht der Umrüstung auf die DT 240S Nabe ja nichts im Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tulsadum (23. Juli 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand die Bontrager Rhythm Elite Laufräder Tubless gefahren ?
> reicht dafür das NOTubes Yellow Tape oder muss das Bontrager Tape da rein ?
> 
> Danke


Meine Rhythm Elite sind außen asymmetrisch, aber innen symmetrisch. Deshalb passt hier das symmetrische Bontrager Tape.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juli 2013)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Gut, das würde dann auch meine Einschätzung bestätigen.  Dann steht der Umrüstung auf die DT 240S Nabe ja nichts im Wege.




ich habe ja die Duster felge umspeichen lassen, mein LR Bauer meinte das die felge ok ist. Sei mit der ZTR Flow vergleichbar vom gewicht und der steifigkeit.

Ich habe allerdings die Novatec 4in1 mit Spapim D-Light/Laser belastungsgerecht einspeichen lassen was mir mehr als ausreichend erscheind 

Hat mich für vorne und hinten 258 gekostet und der LRS wiegt nun 1765g


----------



## greatwhite (23. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ich habe ja die Duster felge umspeichen lassen, mein LR Bauer meinte das die felge ok ist. Sei mit der ZTR Flow vergleichbar vom gewicht und der steifigkeit.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings die Novatec 4in1 mit Spapim D-Light/Laser belastungsgerecht einspeichen lassen was mir mehr als ausreichend erscheind
> 
> Hat mich für vorne und hinten 258 gekostet und der LRS wiegt nun 1765g



Schön, finde die Duster auch was die Breite anbelangt ganz o.k. nur war ich eben nicht 100% sicher ob sie ansonsten etwas taugt.
Auf die DT Nabe kam ich zum Einen weil sie wohl recht hochwertig und langlebig sein soll und weil ich bei meien Centerlock Scheiben bleiben will.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juli 2013)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Schön, finde die Duster auch was die Breite anbelangt ganz o.k. nur war ich eben nicht 100% sicher ob sie ansonsten etwas taugt.
> Auf die DT Nabe kam ich zum Einen weil sie wohl recht hochwertig und langlebig sein soll und weil ich bei meien Centerlock Scheiben bleiben will.




Eine innenmaulweite von 22mm ist für 2,25" reifen mehr als ausreichend breit.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (24. Juli 2013)

Und vor allem haben die Duster 5 Park Tage mit nur leichtem seitenschlag. Aber das liegt eher das ich permanent zu wenig Luft fahre.


----------



## DerLichtsammler (24. Juli 2013)

Xanderl schrieb:


> Hast Du das Thema mit der vibrierenden Gabel bei Deinem Händler mal angesprochen? Hat er da eine Lösung parat? Meiner nicht
> 
> Ich hab das gleiche Problem und es wird nach einem halben Jahr relativ intensivem Einsatz eher schlimmer als besser. Ich werde mal neue Beläge ausprobieren, vielleicht hilft das. Eigentlich aber echt ein Unding.
> 
> ...




Hallo!
Bisher habe ich dafür auch keine Lösung.
Ich bin heute die erste Tour gefahren und bin noch restlos begeistert von dem Gerät!!
Das ist so ein Waaaahnsinns-Unterschied zu meinem Cube AMS 130 .. 
Die Federelemente bügeln alles weg, es hält die angepeilte Spur und ist wendig in ganz engen Kehren.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mit der Bremse zu tun hat. Die packt ganz anders zu (als meine Hayes Stroker Ryde).

Ich überlege die Bremse vorne auf 203mm umzurüsten, da ich eh zwei neue Bremsscheiben für meinen Hope-Pro-LRS kaufen muß.

Mit dem zweiten LRS und der anderen Bremse werde ich mal experimentieren. Vielleicht zeigt sich damit eine Veränderung?

Im Gelände habe ich von diesem "Problem" nichts bemerkt. Die Federung arbeitet auch beim Bremsen supergut. 
Es fühlt sich an, als könnte ich plötzlich doppelt so schnell fahren wir mit dem alten Rad... es ist unglaublich.
Die Tritteffizienz bergauf ist super - speziell mit der geschlossenen Dämpfung.
Das Ding ist jeden Cent wert ..


Hat jemand eine Rock Stock Reverb Stealth am Remmedy 8 nachgerüstet?
Ist das Steuerkabel lang genug?
Wo wird es verlegt?

Welche Sattelstütze ist für einen 95kg Fahrer die Richtige?
1. KS LEV
2. Rock Shock Reverb Stealth
3. ein anderes Modell?

Nebenbei: Ist es normal, dass am Trek Remedy 8 2013 die Vorderradbremse rechts montiert ist?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## krysheri (24. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Eine innenmaulweite von 22mm ist für 2,25" reifen mehr als ausreichend breit.


Nicht wenn du >0,1t auf der Welt bietest sowie tubeless fährst. Dann gibt es garantiert Luftverlust im S2 aufwärts.


----------



## criscross (25. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bisher habe ich dafür auch keine Lösung.
> Ich bin heute die erste Tour gefahren und bin noch restlos begeistert von dem Gerät!!
> Das ist so ein Waaaahnsinns-Unterschied zu meinem Cube AMS 130 ..
> ...


 
mach doch mal ein Bild vom neuen Bike,

wenn die Bremse an der Gabel rechts sitzt, ist die Gabel 

falsch montiert


----------



## DerLichtsammler (25. Juli 2013)

Lol -- OK 
Ich habe den Bremshebel gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. Juli 2013)

ok 

eigentlich sitzt die vordere Bremse links, manche, vom Motorrad gewohnte, bauen die auch rechts dran....

kannst die Hebel ja tauschen wenn es dich stört


----------



## DerLichtsammler (25. Juli 2013)

Hey!
Ich habe das falsch formuliert.

Ich wollte nicht wissen ob man das umbauen kann, sondern ob diese Konfiguration der Serienstandard bei dem Modell ist.
Also Bremshebel vorne auf der rechten Seite - Bremshebel hinten auf der linken Seite.


Eine Frage zum Lieferumfang:
Ich habe mein Rad bei Lucky-Bikes gekauft und nur so einen labberigen Fahrrad-Paß dazu bekommen.
Gibt bei Trek nicht sowas wie eine Bedienungsanleitung oder ein Serviceheft?
Was ist mit der Dämpferpumpe, die auf der Trek Homepage aufgeführt ist?
Ich würde nur ungern auf solche Details verzichten ...


Was war bei Euren Bikes dabei?  (Remedy 8 oder 9 - 2013)

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## krysheri (25. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ich habe das falsch formuliert.
> 
> Ich wollte nicht wissen ob man das umbauen kann, sondern ob diese Konfiguration der Serienstandard bei dem Modell ist.
> Also Bremshebel vorne auf der rechten Seite - Bremshebel hinten auf der linken Seite.


Yep ist standard so.



> Eine Frage zum Lieferumfang:
> Ich habe mein Rad bei Lucky-Bikes gekauft und nur so einen labberigen Fahrrad-Paß dazu bekommen.
> Gibt bei Trek nicht sowas wie eine Bedienungsanleitung oder ein Serviceheft?
> Was ist mit der Dämpferpumpe, die auf der Trek Homepage aufgeführt ist?
> Ich würde nur ungern auf solche Details verzichten ...


Das müsste normal dabei sein: Dämpferpumpe, Sag-Meter für Dämpfer, Sag-Meter Gabel, Trek-Heft mit CD samt Bedienungsanleitung/Garantie, etc.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. Juli 2013)

Pumpe und Anleitung gehören dazu. Das ist typisch für online Kauf. Die versuchen zu be*******n. Bestehe auf Bontrager Dämpfer Pumpe. Bremse hinten rechts, Bremse vorne links.
Die Reverb Stealth Leitung wird an den freien Halter an der Oberseite unterrohr verlegt. Dann zwischen Kurbel und hauptlager durch und hinten rein.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. Juli 2013)

So sieht das aus
http://www.abload.de/img/mobile.6f7yx4.jpg


----------



## Sunfighter (25. Juli 2013)

Nein, ist nicht standard!
Bremse vorne ist serienmäßig links und hinten ist rechts.
Bei englischen Bikes ist es andersherum standard, vielleicht hast du ein aus England importiertes bekommen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerLichtsammler (25. Juli 2013)

Danke - dann werde ich das Zeug mal nachfordern..
Ich habe das Rad persönlich in der Filiale abgeholt.
Der Eindruck der Verkäufer war nicht so prickelnd .  Recht oberflächlich und von zuvorkommen freundlich weit entfernt. 
Einziger Grund dort zu kaufen war die Verfügbarkeit des Rades in meiner Größe..

Kann jemand etwas zur Haltbarkeit der Stealth-Stütze bei einem Fahrergewicht von 93kg sagen?
Macht der Hersteller da Einschränkungen?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## criscross (25. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Danke - dann werde ich das Zeug mal nachfordern..
> Ich habe das Rad persönlich in der Filiale abgeholt.
> Der Eindruck der Verkäufer war nicht so prickelnd . Recht oberflächlich und von zuvorkommen freundlich weit entfernt.
> Einziger Grund dort zu kaufen war die Verfügbarkeit des Rades in meiner Größe..
> ...


 
wir haben auch unsere Remedys von Lucky Bike, gab zu jedem Bike ne kleine Tüte mit jeweils Pumpe, Treck CD, Bremsklötzchen fürn Transport und son Plastik Gelumpe wie Reflecktoren für die Laufräder und Sattelstütze 

Unser Verkäufer war sehr nett und hat gut mit sich handeln lassen 

ich hab bei mir (90kg) die Stealth Stütze drin, bis jetzt unauffällig .....


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. Juli 2013)

Bei mir hat sie schon seitliches Spiel. Aber nur leicht. Auch die hat 5 Park Tage hinter sich.


----------



## Igetyou (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo
ich fahre ein 2011 Remedy 9.8
Leider kann ich im Netz keine Geometrietabellen mehr zu diesem Bike finden. 
Hat evtl. einer von euch die Tabelle griffbereit.
Danke.


----------



## Sunfighter (25. Juli 2013)

ich wiege bikefertig in etwa 83kg und meine Reverb hat nach ca einem Jahr schon ordentlich Spiel. Ist aber nicht weiter störend, ich merks nir wenn ich mit den Händen dran ruckel.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Juli 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich fahre ein 2011 Remedy 9.8
> Leider kann ich im Netz keine Geometrietabellen mehr zu diesem Bike finden.
> Hat evtl. einer von euch die Tabelle griffbereit.
> Danke.




wenn dir das reicht

KLICK


----------



## Igetyou (25. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Sunfighter (26. Juli 2013)

Servus,

hab heute mal Schaltzüge und Kette gewechselt, war auch bitter nötig.

erste Erkenntnis: Trek verbaut nur die billigen nicht beschichteten Schaltzüge und Hülsen sogar beim Remedy 9 und es schaltet sich mit den nur unwesentlich teureren beschichteten Zügen um einiges besser.

zweite Erkenntnis: glaube keinem Rechner der dir die Anzahl an Kettengliedern ausrechnet die du für deine Übersetzung benötigst!

Ich fahre ja seit einiger Zeit nur noch 2-fach und die Kettenlänge war aber immer noch auf 3-fach abgestimmt, da ich zu faul war das zu ändern und auch noch kein passendes Werkzeug hatte.
Also Kettenlänge neu bestimmen: bei meiner  Übersetzung 22-32 und 11-36 heißt es man bräuchte 104 Kettenglieder. Kurz nachgezählt wieviel es original waren (110) und dann für die alte Übersetzung 42-32-24 und 11-36 ausgerechnet. Auch da kam 110 raus, also dachte ich natürlich die Rechenmethode sei zuverlässig, da Trek das ja scheinbar auch so bestimmt.
Falsch: Kette mit 104 Gliedern eingebaut und Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen. Bei 32 - 36 Übersetzung kann man nur noch knapp den halben Federweg nutzen bevor das Schaltwerk abreissen würde. Zwei Gänge hinten runter geschalten geht auch noch nicht der ganze Federweg .... puhhhhh gut dass ichs nochmal kontrolliert habe.
3 Kettenglieder mehr also 107 anstatt 104 und man kann bei 32-36 gerade so den ganzen Federweg nutzen. Ich hab allerdings nur 2 Kettenglieder dazugepackt, also 106 insgesamt. So geht es bei 32-36 um ca 1-2mm Hub des Dämpfers nicht ganz, aber da die Kette mit der Zeit ja sowieso länger wird sollte das auch bald gehen. 
Fazit: Kette sitzt jetzt schön straff und schlägt nichtmehr soviel wie vorher, aber drei Nietstifte wurden verbraucht und viele Minuten Lebenszeit weil ich mich so geärgert habe^^

Ach btw: Bilde mir jetzt ein meine Lyrik RC2Dh auf 170mm U-Turn umbaun zu müssen. Teile sind schon bestellt, bin mal gespannt wies wird^^


----------



## Asko (26. Juli 2013)

Gut das du das grade Ansprichst.

Ich hab vorgestern total Hirnlos meine Kette ausgetausche und hab sie wieder so lang gemacht wie die alte, die genau wie bei dir noch auf 3fach ausgelegt war.
Konnte grade direkt 4 Kettenglieder rausmachen, dank Kettenschloß aber auch kein großes Problem 

Hab mir im Bikemarkt auch vor kurzen ne Lyrik RC2DH DP geholt. 
Eigentlich wollte ich sie ins Remedy packen, aber ich lass sie jetz erstmal in meinen Hardtail. 
Hab mich mit der Durolux im Remedy einfach schon zusehr angefreundet.

In ner Stunde gehts mit dem Remedy für eine Woche zum "Enduro" Biken in die Schweiz. Ich seh grade ungefähr so aus ->


----------



## Sunfighter (26. Juli 2013)

glaub ich gern, wünsch dir viel Spaß und mach n paar Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (26. Juli 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab heute mal Schaltzüge und Kette gewechselt, war auch bitter nötig.
> 
> ...



wie berechnest man denn bitte anhand der Kapazität die Kettenlänge? das hängt doch entscheidend von der Länge der Kettenstreben und Kinematik des Hinterbaus ab!? Glaube nicht, das Trek das so berechnet!?


----------



## Billybob (26. Juli 2013)

wie praktisch, dass du grad darüber schreibst... mache nämlich momentan nur kellerpause und bin garad mitten im umbau von 3x9 auf 2x9 mit 11-32 und 22-36 statt vorher 11-34 und 22-32-44 wobei ich die kassette eigentlich mit 34 bestellt haben wollte 
bin bisher eigentlich immer mit der methode, kette vorne und hinen aufs größte blatt (ohne schaltwerk) + 2 glieder, klar gekommen. aber ich zähle mal nach was dabei rum kommt. schlatwerk ist übrigens ein langes...


----------



## Sunfighter (26. Juli 2013)

kettenstrebenlänge, größtes kettenblatt und größtes ritzel braucht man, gibts ne formel (kann sein dass die noch aus der hardtailzeit stammt) . ob trek das so macht weiß ich nicht, aber die zahl der kettenglieder hat übereingestimmt (110 für 3-fach) 
allerdings fahrt man ja nie 42-36 und deshalb wirds da keine probleme geben. bei 2fach fahrt man aber ab und zu schonmal groß-groß deshalb muss man da mehr aufpassen. ob trek es bei 2fach anders ablängt weiß ich nicht. hatte bisher immer nur 3fach von trek und auch nie drauf geachtet.


----------



## jazz_58 (26. Juli 2013)

fährt irgend jemand eine 203 Scheibe bei Elixir R am Hinterrad?

Vorne hab ich schon eine 203 und würde für die Alpen eventuell das Hinterrad tunen. Sinnvolle Lösung?


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juli 2013)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> fährt irgend jemand eine 203 Scheibe bei Elixir R am Hinterrad?
> 
> Vorne hab ich schon eine 203 und würde für die Alpen eventuell das Hinterrad tunen. Sinnvolle Lösung?




Wenn du nicht gerade 120KG wiegst und auch kein angsbremser bist, reicht die 180mm scheibe hinten aus.


----------



## jazz_58 (26. Juli 2013)

ist schon klar, allerdings mit 100 kg im steilen, gerade bei längeren Abfahrten wäre ein Zusatz an Sicherheit nicht schlecht. Die Frage ist, ob der Unterschied wirklich spürbar ist zu 185 Scheibe.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juli 2013)

jazz_58 schrieb:


> ist schon klar, allerdings mit 100 kg im steilen, gerade bei längeren Abfahrten wäre ein Zusatz an Sicherheit nicht schlecht. Die Frage ist, ob der Unterschied wirklich spürbar ist zu 185 Scheibe.




ich denke die beläge machen den größten unterschied, für die alpen machen da also sinter beläge sinn. Verglasen nicht so schnell wie organische...


----------



## Billybob (26. Juli 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> wie praktisch, dass du grad darüber schreibst... mache nämlich momentan nur kellerpause und bin garad mitten im umbau von 3x9 auf 2x9 mit 11-32 und 22-36 statt vorher 11-34 und 22-32-44 wobei ich die kassette eigentlich mit 34 bestellt haben wollte
> bin bisher eigentlich immer mit der methode, kette vorne und hinen aufs größte blatt (ohne schaltwerk) + 2 glieder, klar gekommen. aber ich zähle mal nach was dabei rum kommt. schlatwerk ist übrigens ein langes...



Ich brauche mal nen tip.
ich bekomme den umwerfer nicht eingestellt, wenn ich ihn in der höhe so positioniere, dass er auf dem 22er nicht schleicft wenn ich auf den obersten 4 ritzeln hinten schalte kann ich nicht aufs 36er schalten. der umwefer würde die kette übers ritzel hinaus schiebn wenn der bash nicht im weg wäre. mache ich was falsch oder passt es einfach nicht??


























abgesehen davon sieht das irgendwie schaizze aus. funzt ein 2x10 umwerfer auch mit nem 3x9 shifter/kurbel?


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juli 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal nen tip.
> ich bekomme den umwerfer nicht eingestellt, wenn ich ihn in der höhe so positioniere, dass er auf dem 22er nicht schleicft wenn ich auf den obersten 4 ritzeln hinten schalte kann ich nicht aufs 36er schalten. der umwefer würde die kette übers ritzel hinaus schiebn wenn der bash nicht im weg wäre. mache ich was falsch oder passt es einfach nicht??
> 
> 
> ...




Das wird nicht sauber laufen, hab ich auch schon alles durch. letztendlich hats mit dem orginal 2fach shimano SLX kettenblatt und einem 2fach umwerfer gefunzt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (26. Juli 2013)

worin unterscheidet sich ein 2fach von einem 3fach kettenblatt wenn beides 9fach ist?
funktioniert denn der 2fach umwerfer mit nem 3fach shifter oder hat der wieder ne andere übersetzung?


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juli 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> worin unterscheidet sich ein 2fach von einem 3fach kettenblatt wenn beides 9fach ist?
> funktioniert denn der 2fach umwerfer mit nem 3fach shifter oder hat der wieder ne andere übersetzung?




Hat etwas andere steighilfen(36t slx kettenblatt) und ja ein 3fach shifter funktioniert auch mit nem 2fach umwerfer


----------



## Billybob (26. Juli 2013)

hab jetzt ein 36t blatt von truvativ... sollte ja das gleiche sein.
ich schau mal ob ich morgen nen umwerfer auftreiben kann...

haalt stop. geht ein 2x10 umwerfer mit ner (eigentlich) 3x9 kurbel?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (27. Juli 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> hab jetzt ein 36t blatt von truvativ... sollte ja das gleiche sein.
> ich schau mal ob ich morgen nen umwerfer auftreiben kann...
> 
> haalt stop. geht ein 2x10 umwerfer mit ner (eigentlich) 3x9 kurbel?



also beim Umwerfer würd ich das alles nicht so eng sehen!? fahr auch nen ehemaligen 3-fach Umwerfer vorne 2 fach und hab keine Probleme. sind ja nur 2 Positionen und die werden ja nicht durch die Zugspannung festgelegt, sondern durch die Anschläge. Also ich würd ihn von der Höhe her so einstellen, dass er knapp über den bash geht von der höhe her und den rest über die Anschläge einstellen!?


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juli 2013)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> also beim Umwerfer würd ich das alles nicht so eng sehen!? fahr auch nen ehemaligen 3-fach Umwerfer vorne 2 fach und hab keine Probleme. sind ja nur 2 Positionen und die werden ja nicht durch die Zugspannung festgelegt, sondern durch die Anschläge. Also ich würd ihn von der Höhe her so einstellen, dass er knapp über den bash geht von der höhe her und den rest über die Anschläge einstellen!?




Hatte ich ja auch so gehabt, es funktioniert. Nur leider nicht so gut wie mit einem 2fach umwerfer.
Zumahl es mit einem 3fachumwerfer einfach nur Schei??e aussieht ....


----------



## Billybob (27. Juli 2013)

wenn ich das auf der hollandischen shimano seite tichtig deute verträgt mein umwerfer nen max gangsprung von 12T. in meinem fall sinds 14T (22-36).
nochmal die frage: funktioniert ein 2x10 umwerfer mit ner 3x9 kurbel oder ist der abstand des kleinen und mittleren blattes ein anderer als bei ner 2fach kurbel?

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...ts_nl/mountain/slx/product.-code-FD-M660.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juli 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> wenn ich das auf der hollandischen shimano seite tichtig deute verträgt mein umwerfer nen max gangsprung von 12T. in meinem fall sinds 14T (22-36).
> nochmal die frage: funktioniert ein 2x10 umwerfer mit ner 3x9 kurbel oder ist der abstand des kleinen und mittleren blattes ein anderer als bei ner 2fach kurbel?
> 
> http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...ts_nl/mountain/slx/product.-code-FD-M660.html




JA, ich fahre es selber genau so. Ich habe eine 3fach kurbel und fahre vorne 22-36 und habe einen 2/10fach umwerfer und einen 3fach shifter


----------



## Billybob (27. Juli 2013)

also genau mein fall. danke


----------



## Sunfighter (27. Juli 2013)

ich bin auch grad beim neu einstellen nachm wechseln der züge. ich hab folgendes festgestellt: 
ich kann wenn ich den shifter auf 2 fach umstelle (per schraube unten) einfach keine gute einstellung finden in der mein 3fach umwerfer sauber läuft, selbst bei 22 - 32 .
wenn ich den shifter auf 3fach umstelle und einfach nur die ersten beiden schalte läufts bei 22 - 32 aber ohne probleme. 
entweder ich bilde mir das nur ein und es ist glück bzw pech im spiel oder bei der umstellung des shifters passiert doch mehr als dass nur der erste gang gesperrt wird.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juli 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> ich bin auch grad beim neu einstellen nachm wechseln der züge. ich hab folgendes festgestellt:
> ich kann wenn ich den shifter auf 2 fach umstelle (per schraube unten) einfach keine gute einstellung finden in der mein 3fach umwerfer sauber läuft, selbst bei 22 - 32 .
> wenn ich den shifter auf 3fach umstelle und einfach nur die ersten beiden schalte läufts bei 22 - 32 aber ohne probleme.
> entweder ich bilde mir das nur ein und es ist glück bzw pech im spiel oder bei der umstellung des shifters passiert doch mehr als dass nur der erste gang gesperrt wird.




Wenn du den shifter auf 2fach umstellst brauchst du auch eine echte 2fach kurbel.

Weil andere kettenlinie, das hatte ich auch schon durch und hab mich etwas geärgert das ich mir extra diese shifter gekauft habe.


----------



## Sunfighter (27. Juli 2013)

ok das erklärts, dann täusch ich mich nicht und es geht wirklich nicht sauber einzustellen^^

is ja im grunde auch egal, ob der eine gang am shifter gesperrt ist oder nicht. man weiß ja meistens eh wo man gerade ist und schaltet dann nicht weiter ....


----------



## Billybob (28. Juli 2013)

bei mir ist jetzt irgendwie der wurm - besser gesagt, der aal - drin.
ich habe jetzt wieder das alte/original setup mit 22-32-/ drin und bekomme den umwerfer trotzdem nicht eingestellelt, das gleiche spielchen... der umwerfer würde die kette am liebsten übers mittlere blatt hinaus schieben.
in den shimano unterlagen wird ein ring (5) gezeigt der zwischen kurbel und lager gehört. hat den jemand verbaut? ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen und das sich bei mir gleich zwei davon verdünnisieren halte ich für unwarscheinlich...

oder kann man hierbei was verstellen um die kettenlinie o.ä. anzupassen?


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juli 2013)

Ich vermute mal du hast schon spannung auf dem umwerfer wenn er auf dem kleinen kettenblatt ist.

Der zug muss spanungsfrei sein wenn du auf dem kleinen kettenblatt bist. Kette hinten auf dem größten ritzel und den umwerfer so einstellen das er so gerade eben nicht schleift.
Dann sollte soweit erst einmal alles passen ...


----------



## Billybob (28. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal du hast schon spannung auf dem umwerfer wenn er auf dem kleinen kettenblatt ist.



nope. umwerfer hängt lose, klemmschraube offen, ich ziehe den zug straff und dann die klemmschraube zu.

aber ich gehe jetzt trotzdem nochmal in den keller und wiederhole es


----------



## Sunfighter (28. Juli 2013)

die ringe sind nur spacer um die kettenlinie anpassen zu können (die sitzen aber nicht zwischen kurbel und lager sondern zwischen der lager und rahmen). die müssen entweder links oder rechts drunter sein sonst lässt sich das lager garnicht verschrauben und das würdest du merken. bei der montage einer kettenführung spielen diese spacer oft ne große rolle.

wenn dein umwerfer zu weit schaltet ist es garkein problem, wenn er nich weit genug schaltet wärs viel komplizierter. einfach aufs kleine kettenblatt schalten und hinten auf groß wie george geschrieben hat und den unteren anschlag des umwerfers so einstellen das gerade nix schleift. 
und dann ganz einfach den zug einklemmen aber eben nicht auf spannung! und schon schaltet er nichtmehr so weit. am besten an den shiftern die einstellschraube vorm einhängen in die mitte drehen dann hast du in beide richtungen (mehr oder weniger spannung) noch spielraum zum finetunen.


----------



## Billybob (28. Juli 2013)

die spacer, de du meinst sind die nr. 8, ich spreche von der nr. 5 (außerhalb des lagers). das lager hatte ich gar nicht ausgebaut, da kann also nix anders sein als vorher.
für den rest, danke. (immernoch auf dem weg in den keller )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (28. Juli 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> die spacer, de du meinst sind die nr. 8, ich spreche von der nr. 5 (außerhalb des lagers). das lager hatte ich gar nicht ausgebaut, da kann also nix anders sein als vorher.
> für den rest, danke. (immernoch auf dem weg in den keller )



also nr. 5 spacer waren und sind bei mir auch keine und ich kenne auch niemanden der welche drunter hat bzw hatte ... komisch. hab aber mal gehört dass es die geben soll, die erfüllen aber wenn dann den gleichen zweck wie die unterm lager und haben auf die funktion des umwerfers keinen einfluss ausser dass er neu eingestellt werden muss wenn man welche hinpackt oder welche wegnimmt^^


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juli 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> nope. umwerfer hängt lose, klemmschraube offen, ich ziehe den zug straff und dann die klemmschraube zu.
> 
> aber ich gehe jetzt trotzdem nochmal in den keller und wiederhole es




Genau das sollst du nicht machen, lass den zug lose. Spannung gibts du am ende mit der einstellschraube am shifter drauf.


----------



## TobyR (28. Juli 2013)

Neue Socken und Schuhe; neuer Anker und Lenker.......die alpine Saison 2013 kann kommen


----------



## rider1970 (28. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön
Die Schuhe sind MK´s in 2,4 wenn ich das richtig sehe?!


----------



## TobyR (28. Juli 2013)

THX Rider....leider ist das Bild meiner Handykamera eher mau 

nein, das ist die Gummi Königin schwarze chilli Mischung mit extra Schutz in 2,4.....



rider1970 schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Die Schuhe sind MK´s in 2,4 wenn ich das richtig sehe?!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Trek-Händler, der auch einen guten Kurs für ein neues Bike macht.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Igetyou (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo
ich trenne mich von meinem  2011 Remedy 9.8 
Wenn jemand ein top gepflegtes Bike haben will oder ihr zufällig jemanden kennt der auf der Suche ist kann er nun zuschlagen.
Der Preis ist VHB

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/208150-trek-remedy-9-8-2011-carbon-18-5


----------



## motorsportfreak (30. Juli 2013)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Trek-Händler, der auch einen guten Kurs für ein neues Bike macht.
> 
> ...



Radsport Seither...Eric Seither in Rülzheim

http://www.radshop-seither.de/


----------



## greatwhite (30. Juli 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen. Hab mein Fuel auch von Eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demiano (30. Juli 2013)

Funcorner in Hameln machen auch gute Angebote


----------



## Ingenius (30. Juli 2013)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Trek-Händler, der auch einen guten Kurs für ein neues Bike macht.
> 
> ...




..habe mein Remedy bei www.rad-raum.de gekauft und war mit dem Preis und der "Betreuung danach" super zufrieden.


----------



## Sunfighter (30. Juli 2013)

ich hab meins bei bikes n boards in stuttgart gekauft. super laden und vor allem kompetente und nette verkäufer ... eben alles richtige biker ... besonders für enduro, freeride, gravity und downhill zu empfehlen. die kennen ihre bikes auch nicht nur vom hörensagen so wie viele händler sondern fahren sie auch selber


----------



## mr.ltz (31. Juli 2013)

Trek Händler in Ludwigsburg --Naturzeit-- in der Seestraße.
Super nett und freundlich mein Tip....

Micha


----------



## Sunfighter (2. August 2013)

sodala, jetz is es dann gleich soweit  => Lyrik RC2DH 170mm U-Turn ..... 
DPA Einheit is schon ausgebaut und alles wartet nur noch auf den DPD-Zusteller der die letzten Teile bringt ...
bin mal richtig gespannt wie es sich im Remy so fährt und ob die Federstärke passt^^


----------



## rider1970 (2. August 2013)

Bei Rs stimmen die Angaben doch nie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (2. August 2013)

ja leider .... hab auch extra schon eine Federstärke weicher genommen als RS nach ihren Angaben empfiehlt ..... hoff mal dass das Hörensagen stimmt ... und dass der DPD-Fahrer endlich kommt^^


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. August 2013)

Meine U-Turn wird nach dem urlaub auch auf 170 aufgebockt.
Für nächstes jahr gehts dahin.
http://www.abload.de/img/mobile.9knu65.jpg

Monte Negro. 1200hm auf ca. 18km bis runter zu Meerküste. Bzw. 1500hm über 40km Schmuglerpfade in Südlichen Serbien.


----------



## Sunfighter (2. August 2013)

Sodala, Umbau von DPA auf U-Turn 170mm ist nun endlich fertig.
Leider konnte ich noch keine antändige Tour fahren, da ich erst um 21:00 fertig wurde ...

aber natürlich hab ich schonmal alles was man so in der Einfahrt machen kann gemacht!

Bin also in voller Montur mit 2 großen Flaschen Wasser im Rucksack in der Einfahrt gefahren und hab den Sag gecheckt bzw bin ein bisschen gedroped.

Sag mit weicher/gelber Feder in der 170mm Variante bei 82,5 kg zwischen 20 und 25% in der Grundposition, also absolut in Ordnung.
Beim Droppen ( ca 1 Meter ins Flat auf Teer ) nutz ich bis zu 157mm mit offener HSC ( 1 Klick geschlossen, war noch so von der stark progressiven DPA eingestellt) also bleibt 1cm Puffer. 
Mit geschlossener HSC denk ich mal kann man also auch höhere Sachen angreifen, nur recht viel höher drop ich nicht ins Flat, da hab ich Angst um meinen Rahmen, da ich nicht unbedingt der König der weichen Landungen bin^^

Morgen Abend gehts dann mal auf den Trail und dann bin ich gespannt wie sie sich auf schnellen Wurzelpassagen schlägt und ob/wie weit sie im steilen und technischen einsackt.

Bessere Bilder gibts morgen, heut wars schon dunkel und da seh ich beim manuellen Scharfstellen mit meinem Objektiv mit defekten AF nix^^


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. August 2013)

Um den Rahmen brauchst dir keine sorgen machen. Eher bricht die linke Kettenstrebe.
Und da ich auch ned so der überflieger bin. Bin bis 1,5 m tief gedropt mit 98kg in Park Sachen angezogen.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. August 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Sodala, Umbau von DPA auf U-Turn 170mm ist nun endlich fertig.
> Leider konnte ich noch keine antändige Tour fahren, da ich erst um 21:00 fertig wurde ...
> 
> aber natürlich hab ich schonmal alles was man so in der Einfahrt machen kann gemacht!
> ...




Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die ersten fahreindrücke...


----------



## Sunfighter (3. August 2013)

Sodala, bissl Feldweg zum Fotospot gefahren ... sehr vielversprechend ... heute Abend dann mehr.
Hier aber mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Sunfighter (3. August 2013)

sodala, heute 2 stunden auf der hauseigenen teststrecke unterwegs gewesen. harte schnelle wurzelfelder, steile rampen und kleine bis mittlere sprünge. 
ich muss sagen ich bin wirklich hin und weg. hätte nicht gedacht dass soviel unterschied ist. die gabel spricht unglaublich gut und sanft an, rauscht aber nicht durch den federweg sondern arbeitet immer schön in der mitte. bei den luftfedern musste ich mich immer entscheiden, feines ansprechen und durchrauschen oder schlechtes ansprechen und gute arbeit im mittleren federweg. bei der dpa zwar noch mehr als bei der soloair aber im grunde bei beiden das gleiche. ich konnte heute die wurzelfelder (ziemlich grob) deutlich schneller und trotzdem entspannter und kontrollierter fahren, selbst die stellen an denen mir vorher schonmal anders wurde. und auch danach keine schmerzenden handgelenke. was mich wirklich beeindruckt hat war wie die gabel die kleinsten unebenheiten, selbst bergauf, komplett wegnimmt aber trotzddem im groben stabil und sportlich ist. komfort ist wirklich der hammer und die gabel holt gefühlt einfach mehr aus dem federweg raus und nutzt ihn sinnvoller. allerdings gibt es keine endprogression und versaute landungen gehen anders als bei der stark progressiven dpa schonmal durch bei 20 bis 25% sag in der grundposition, auch bei nicht zu großen sprüngen. die gleichen sprünge gut gelandet lassen aber noch 2cm stehen also liegts mehr an mir. war bei der soloair aber ähnlich die ging auch schneller mal durch. die hsc hatte ich ganz zu aber bei der rc2dh ist der verstellbereich so klein da ist bei mir zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu nicht viel um.
ich bin auf jeden fall happy. die 200gr mehr sind in meinen augen gut investiert. auch bergauf ging das remy noch unverändert gut mit den 170mm. hab nen 0.5 cm spacer unterm vorbau weg und bin deshalb nicht wirklich höher als vorher und absenken ist ja kein problem wenns mal richtig steil wird.
vielleicht liegt das gute ansprechen der gabel auch einfach am frischen service und dem motoröl aber ich denke der fehlende losbrechmoment wodurch sich die gabel so fluffig anfühlt liegt schon eher an der stahlfeder. wer die chance hat mal ne uturn oder coil probe zu fahren sollte es unbedingt machen. bin mal gespannt ob ich einfach nur verblendet bin oder ob andere es genauso empfinden.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2013)

Hört sich doch mal gut an!

So in etwas arbeitet meine gabel nach dem Lord Helmchen tuning aber auch.
Ich müsste da echt mal eine Lyrik mit stahlfeder zum vergeleich fahren


----------



## Sunfighter (4. August 2013)

ja stimmt das tuning soll auch gut sein was man liest. da arbeitet er ja nur an der dämpfung soweit ich weiß,  was er aber genau macht wurde mir aus den posts nie klar  
bin mir sicher über die nächsten wochen werden sich sicherlich noch schwachstellen zeigen, am anfang ist man ja immer begeistert. ich hoff nur mal es bleibt das gute gefühl. jetzt mekt man allerdings dass die gabel besser als der dämpfer geht, der bräuchte auch mal nen service. aber bei fox is leider nix mit selbermachen oder hats von euch schon jemand versucht und geschafft?


----------



## Asko (4. August 2013)

Wieder da aus dem Urlaub, das Remedy hat sich ziemlich gut geschlagen 

Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder im Album falls Intresse da is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (4. August 2013)

traumhafte Bilder! Hattet ja wirklich perfektes Wetter und optimale Bedingungen! Bin grad richtig neidisch^^


----------



## Weld (4. August 2013)

Asko, wo genau ist das? Sieht super gut aus


----------



## Asko (4. August 2013)

Ist alles im Wallis in der Schweiz.

Ja das Wetter war wirklich ein Traum, viel besser kann mans glaub ich nicht erwischen.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2013)

Neid Neid, fehrnweh ich will auch


----------



## noBrain-noPain (5. August 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> ja stimmt das tuning soll auch gut sein was man liest. da arbeitet er ja nur an der dämpfung soweit ich weiß,  was er aber genau macht wurde mir aus den posts nie klar
> bin mir sicher über die nächsten wochen werden sich sicherlich noch schwachstellen zeigen, am anfang ist man ja immer begeistert. ich hoff nur mal es bleibt das gute gefühl. jetzt mekt man allerdings dass die gabel besser als der dämpfer geht, der bräuchte auch mal nen service. aber bei fox is leider nix mit selbermachen oder hats von euch schon jemand versucht und geschafft?



bei allen Fox Luftdämpfern kann man und darf man laut Fox den Luftkammerservice selber machen. Is überhaupt kein Problem, Du hast danach frische Dichtungen und frisches Schmieröl drin. Solange die Dämpfung nicht schmatzt muss man mMn auch nicht mehr machen. und solange er keine Luft verliert reichts auch, wenn Du die Lufkammer aufmachst, sauber machst und frisches Schmieröl reinhaust. und er geht dann auch echt wieder deutlich geschmeidiger.

Zum Thema Gabel:
Fahre selbst auch seit 2 Jahren eine 170mm Uturn mit Mico Dh (heißt jetzt Rc2Dh). Ich wiege nackt so zwischen 75 und 85 kg je nach Jahreszeit. 
Ich habe damals auch mit der gelben feder angefangen und war begeistert, wie sensibel die Gabel alle Unebenheiten wegsaugt. Allerdings habe ich gerade bei Drops und Sprüngen den Federweg öfter komplett augenutzt. Ich habe für mich dann irgendwann gemerkt, dass sich mein Fahrstil auch etwas geändert hat und dass ich mittlerweile lieber etwas aktiver fahre und nicht nur alles von der Gabel wegsaugen lassen möchte, sondern aktiv auch etwas pushe und mich an bestimmten stellen vom Gelände abdrücke (klingt komisch) und habe dann die rote feder reingemacht und bin mit der mittlerweile deutlich glücklicher (aktuell 76kg). Den federweg nutze ich immernoch komplett aus, wenns grob wird und wenn ichs richtig laufen lasse, dann schluckt die Gabel immernoch alle Unebenheiten richtig gut weg  und das Rad fährt sich deutlich aktiver und quirliger, als mit der gelben Feder damals. (glaube aber damals hätte mir die rote nicht gefallen)

Zum Thema Rahmen:
Ich hatte da auch immer ziemlich Angst, hab aber mittlerweile ziemliches Vertrauen, auf Grund der Schnitzer und Missbräuche, die mein Remedy mittlerweile schon überlebt hat. Ich hab z.B. schon bei einem 3-4m hohen Drop (der ganz hohe ganz recht unten in Osternohe) die Landung überflogen, weil ich zu schnell war, konnte beim Landen zusehen, wie der Federweg zu Ende war  und hatte danach 2 Platten und mein Rahmen lebt immernoch.  also ruhig etwas Vertrauen in das gute stück.


----------



## Sunfighter (5. August 2013)

danke für die ausführliche antwort.
leider schmatzt der dämpfer furchtbar aber ich kann mich einfach nicht überwinden soviel geld für nen service auszugeben .... im winter dann 
vielleicht erstmal selber schmieren und dann weiterschaun.

das mit der feder glaub ich dir gerne. bin die air gabeln auch immer straffer gefahren und mit der gelben feder ist man wirklich schnell am ende des federwegs angelangt. für den park sicher nicht das wahre und vor allem nicht wenn du so monster drops springst. noch mach ich sowas nicht, aber die erfahrung zeigt sowas kann sich schnell mal ändern. das mit dem aktiver fahren kann ich auch gut nachvollziehen, mit der gelben ist die gabel oftmals zu weich bzw zu weit im federweg um die front bei schnellen aufeinanderfolgenden hindernissen anzuheben oder aktiv wegzudrücken. bin mal gespannt wie ich das in einiger zeit sehen werde.  
die rote feder ist zum glück gut zu bekommen und gewechselt wär ja auch schnell.


----------



## rider1970 (5. August 2013)

@_noBrain-noPain_
Respekt einen 3m + Drop mit dem Remedy

Da würd  mir sowas von der Stift gehn...


----------



## noBrain-noPain (5. August 2013)

Hmm, ja mach mir da schon immer nen ziemlichen Kopf bei Sprüngen hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit, aber mittlerweile auf nem anderen Niveau! Richtig der Stift ging mir, nachdem ich den Einschlag gespürt und gehört hatte und mir sicher war, dass mein Rad Schrott is und ich mir während des unauffällig hinters lifthaus schiebens überlegt hab, wie ich ohne viel Geld jetzt an nen neuen Rahmen komm. :/


----------



## chucki_bo (9. August 2013)

Wie ärgerlich. Den BP Osternohe kannte ich gar nicht. Hatte letztes Jahr beruflich 6 Monate über den Sommer in Nürnberg zu tun. Das wären max. 30 Min Fahrt zum Bikepark gewesen 

Naja, vielleicht muss ich nochmal hin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw01 (13. August 2013)

Servus,


hat von euch schon jemand das Remedy 2010 oder 2011 mit einem Works Components Steuersatz zwecks flacherem Lenkwinkel ausgerüstet und Erfahrungen gesammelt bzw. ist das beim Remedy überhaupt möglich? Wieviel ° Grad flacher wären möglich?  (-1°, -1,5°, -2°??)
Man findet im Netz nur sehr spärlich Infos dazu.


Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht das Steuerrohr, die Lagerschalen und Lager mit einem Messschieber zu vermessen alles zu fotografieren und die gemessenen Werte in die Bilder einzutragen. (keine Gewähr auf 100%ige Messgenauigkeit )
















































Warum im Endeffekt der ganze Aufwand? Jetzt weiß ich, welcher Steuersatz beim Remedy passen könnte??:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp



Und ich blicke ein bisschen besser durch den Steuersatzstandardbezeichnungsdschungel 


Kann wer was dazu sagen?


Danke schon mal für hilfreiche Tips und Infos!




PS: Ich weiß es hört sich jetzt nicht höflich an aber, bitte keine Fragen warum brauchst du einen flacheren LW oder derartiges.......
PPS: Verbaute Gabel seit 1,5 Jahren: RS Lyrik 170mm Solo Air!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. August 2013)

Was versprichst du dir davon? Knall dir 160 Gabel rein und gut ist.


----------



## Sunfighter (13. August 2013)

fänds auch net sinnvoll die 150er Gabel drin zu lassen und den Lenkwinkel via Steuersatz flacher zu machen. Kannst keine tapered Gabel verwenden und die Front wird auch nur unnötig tief. Wennst schneller fahren willst und ein stabileres bike haben willst (davon geh ich mal aus wenn du nen flacheren lenkwinkel willst) dann profitierst du von ner steiferen 160er oder 170er Gabel noch viel mehr. Wegen Tretlagerhöhe musst dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen, soviel geht des nicht hoch.


----------



## krysheri (14. August 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Was versprichst du dir davon? Knall dir 160 Gabel rein und gut ist.


Yep, und wenn es unbedingt tiefer soll, Talas oder 2-Step bzw. DPA


----------



## eLw00d (14. August 2013)

Ich kann das schon nachvollziehen.
Sehne mich auch ein bisschen nach einer tieferen Front und flacherem Lenkwinkel. Wobei die hohe Front das größere "Problem" ist.

Fährt jemand von euch einen Rock Shox Kage RC im Remedy?
Lässt sich damit die Hinterbauperformance im Vergleich zu einem 2008er RP23 steigern?



krysheri schrieb:


> Yep, und wenn es unbedingt tiefer soll, Talas oder 2-Step bzw. DPA



Was bergauf gut taugt aber bergab dann ziemlicher Unsinn wäre.


----------



## Sunfighter (14. August 2013)

ich weiß ja nicht wies mit den älteren remedys ist, aber ab 2010/2012 haben die doch ein wahnsinnig kurzes Steuerrohr und wenn man da die Spacer wegnimmt und ne Flatbar hinbaut (und nen kurzen Vorbau) ist die Front doch wahnsinnig tief und das selbst mit 160er Gabel oder empfindet ihr das anders? 
Wenn ich mit meiner 170er Lyrik alle Spacer rausmachen würde hätte ich gut 2-3 cm Sattelüberhöhung. (flatbar und 0° Vorbau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (14. August 2013)

mw01 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> hat von euch schon jemand das Remedy 2010 oder 2011 mit einem Works Components Steuersatz zwecks flacherem Lenkwinkel ausgerüstet und Erfahrungen gesammelt bzw. ist das beim Remedy überhaupt möglich? Wieviel ° Grad flacher wären möglich?  (-1°, -1,5°, -2°??)
> ...



Hallo, falls es dir hilft... Ich meine damals, als ich den Work Components fürs DH Rad gekauft hab,gelesen zu haben, dass er -1,5°C Lenkwinkel bei 150mm Steuerrohrlänge generiert. Mit der Einbaulänge der Lyrik bei 170mm Federweg (550mm) kann man das ja umrechnen auf die 129mm Steuerrohrlänge deines Remedys.
Grundlage sind dann ja 545mm Einbaulänge der Fox 32 (Originalgabel) bei XX° Lenkwinkel im Originalzustand.

Grüße


----------



## mw01 (14. August 2013)

Erst mal danke für eure Antworten, sehr nett das ihr euch so um die Höhe meiner Front sorgen macht. 
Es geht mir aber rein nur um den Lenkwinkel selbst und Diesen will ich durch einen Works Components Steuersatz 1,5° flacher bekommen.

Ich weiß jetzt, dass das Remedy 2010 einen ZS44 - ZS56 Steuersatz verbaut hat, Works Components aber nur EC44 - ZS56 regulär anbietet.

BTW: Hier die Erklärung für ZS und EC:
http://www.acros.de/images/pdfs/SHIS PR_TECH DOCUMENT_D.pdf


Meine Frage: Werden sich Zero Stack Schalen (ZS) oben und unten mit -1.5° ausgehen, oder braucht man mindestens oben eine External Cup (EC) weil sich sonst oben das Lager nicht ausreichend aus der Mitte versetzen lässt?

Wer von euch hat Erfahrungen sammeln können!?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## FR33DOM.COM (14. August 2013)

mw01 schrieb:


> ...



Nur um sicher zu gehen - Du hast eine tapered Gabel (1.5 - 1.125), richtig? Dann wäre der oben von Dir verlinkte Steuersatz der richtige.

Einen Winkelsteuersatz für eine tapered Gabel in einem tapered Steuerrohr mit 1.5° und Zero Stack-Schalen wirst Du nicht finden, weil Du mindestens ein Lager so weit aus der Achse versetzen musst dass Du eine externe Schale brauchst.
Daher: 


mw01 schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Werden sich Zero Stack Schalen (ZS) oben und unten mit  -1.5° ausgehen


Nein - es geht nur mit mindestens einer externen Schale.

Works Components baut die Steuersätze prinzipiell mit einer externen oberen statt einer externen unteren Lagerschale, weil ansonsten die externe untere Lagerschale wie eine längere Gabel wirken würde (größere Einbaulänge) und den Winkel weiter verändern würde.
Wenn Du den Steuersatz mit einer externen oberen Lagerschale einbaust kannst Du einfach einen 10mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau weglassen (sofern noch vorhanden) und alles passt. Du musst nur vorher sicher gehen, dass Dein Gabelschaft noch lang genug ist.

Hoffe das hilft - ansonsten gerne auch PM.

Ride on.


----------



## mw01 (15. August 2013)

@FR33DOM.COM: Vielen Dank für deine kompetente und sachliche Antwort. 
Hab mir nach genauerem Ansehen und Probieren schon gedacht, das mindesten ein Lager mittels External Cup weiter raus muss, um ausreichend Konzentrizität zu bekommen.


Der Gabelschaft ist Gott sei Dank lang genug. Da gibt's keine Probleme.


(Und so profitieren jetzt auch andere Remedy Fahrer von dieser " kleinen Pionierarbeit"..)


----------



## jazz_58 (17. August 2013)

Meine Rockshox U-turn (RC2L) coil Gabel von 2012 macht ein leichtes Klick-Geräusch im linken Gabelholm bei ca 20-30 %. Sobald ich die Gabel auf 
ca. 130 mm runterfahre ist das Geräusch weg. In einer Woche geht es in die Alpen! Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Sunfighter (18. August 2013)

ich würd einfach mal die u-turn feder rausbaun und schaun ob man etwas sieht (geht ganz schnell und einfach - schraube unten lösen (öl tritt aus) und dann oben topcap ab und uturn einheit mit nuss rausschrauben). vielleicht ist ja etwas von der verstelleinheit abgesplittert und klemmt nun in der feder im unteren teil oder es kam dreck rein. dann kannst du auch gleich schaun ob die feder gut gefettet und die federseite gut geschmiert ist.


----------



## bansaiman (18. August 2013)

An die Fahrer anderer Reifen:

wie ist der bontrager reifen auf der Abfahrt im.Vergleich zu Fat Albert, Highroller (2) und mountain king oder gerne auch anderen reifembeispielen?speziell auf trockenem oder schottrigem Boden.


----------



## Patrick323 (18. August 2013)

Servus, 
also im trockenen fand ich ihn wirklich okay. Hatte am alten Bike einen Nobby Nic. Das war denke ich vergleichbar.
Aber sobald es feucht wird, wird er super schnell rutschig. Hab ihn deswegen auch vor dem Alpenurlaub runtergeworfen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. August 2013)

Ist ein Top HR Reifen. Für VR eher was anderes.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> An die Fahrer anderer Reifen:
> 
> wie ist der bontrager reifen auf der Abfahrt im.Vergleich zu Fat Albert, Highroller (2) und mountain king oder gerne auch anderen reifembeispielen?speziell auf trockenem oder schottrigem Boden.



Welcher bonti denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope86 (19. August 2013)

Servus,


hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. Mein Remedy 8 ist jetzt 3 Monate alt und seit paar Tagen tritt beim Druck auf die Pedale im Hinterbau ein Knarzen auf. Wenn ich die HR Bremse gezogen hab und Druck auf die Pedale gebe, hör ich nichts.

Habt ihr ne Ahnung an was das liegen könnte?

Zum Händler will ich nur wenn ich es nicht wegbekomm. Ist immer ein wenig aufwendig.


----------



## nesertema (19. August 2013)

Ope86 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. Mein Remedy 8 ist jetzt 3 Monate alt und seit paar Tagen tritt beim Druck auf die Pedale im Hinterbau ein Knarzen auf. Wenn ich die HR Bremse gezogen hab und Druck auf die Pedale gebe, hör ich nichts.
> ...



Gelenke locker? bei meinen 2 bisherigen Remedys war schon gerne ein paar mal das Gelenk der Wippe lose. zusätzlich können sich die Sitzstreben lösen (Mino-Links) und auch das ABP-Gelenk. einfach kontrollieren und falls nötig idealerweise mittels Drehmomentschlüssel festziehen. falls erneut locker, Loctite verwenden. auf jeden Fall Qualitätswerkzeug verwenden und vor allem den 5er Inbus so weit wie möglich einführen  - weil alles Alu-Hardware und mit ausgenudeltem Multi-Tool schnell kaputt.


----------



## bansaiman (19. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Welcher bonti denn ?




Gute Frage:

der serienmäßig auf dem 2011er remedy war ;-)

weitere vergleiche?


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2013)

Das sollte ein Xr4 gewesen sein...

Ist sowas wie ein Conti MK II gewesen, aber mit nem rollwiederstand wie ein panzer


----------



## Sunfighter (19. August 2013)

ich fand den garnicht verkehrt wenns der gleiche war der auch 2012 drauf war. hatte ne recht harte gummimischung also eher was für hinten. die seitenwände sind auch sehr weich und dünn also nix für gegenden mit scharfkantigen felsen oder dornen. dafür ist er recht breit und voluminös und dämpft sehr gut. an mehr erinner ich mich nimmer. 
albert fand ich nicht so gut auch wenn er in trailstar schon mehr grip hatte als der bontrager. den highroller 2 hab ich momentan vorne in maxx terra drauf. die gummimischung is nochmal weicher als trailstar von schwalbe und er dämpft auch sehr gut in 2.4 bei passablem gewicht und gutem grip. mit sehr wenig luft aber etwas schwammig weil die seitenwände fast so weich sind wie beim bontrager.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> den highroller 2 hab ich momentan vorne in maxx terra drauf. die gummimischung is nochmal weicher als trailstar von schwalbe und er dämpft auch sehr gut in 2.4 bei passablem gewicht und gutem grip. mit sehr wenig luft aber etwas schwammig weil die seitenwände fast so weich sind wie beim bontrager.




Ich fahr ja auch den HR II in der 3C mischung, allerdings auf einer 29,5mm breiten felge. Da ist er selbst bei 1,2bar nicht schwammig. Ist also auch etwas abhängig was man für eine felge fährt.

Auf meiner Flow konnte ich ihn aber auch nicht wirklich weniger wie mit 1,6bar am vorderrad fahren.


----------



## Ope86 (19. August 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> Gelenke locker? bei meinen 2 bisherigen Remedys war schon gerne ein paar mal das Gelenk der Wippe lose. zusätzlich können sich die Sitzstreben lösen (Mino-Links) und auch das ABP-Gelenk. einfach kontrollieren und falls nötig idealerweise mittels Drehmomentschlüssel festziehen. falls erneut locker, Loctite verwenden. auf jeden Fall Qualitätswerkzeug verwenden und vor allem den 5er Inbus so weit wie möglich einführen  - weil alles Alu-Hardware und mit ausgenudeltem Multi-Tool schnell kaputt.


Alles klar.
Werde ich heute Abend mal überprüfen. Drehmomentschlüssel hab ich erst in ein paar Tagen zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2013)

So und jetzt mal was in bewegten bildern


----------



## Sunfighter (19. August 2013)

ich fahr den HR 2 auf ner flow ex felge, also auch nicht ganz schmal aber mit Schlauch. bei ner frontlastigen landung in einer kurve hats mir mal bei ca 1.6 bar an einer stelle den reifen von der felge gezogen. allerdings hat man auch mit etwas mehr druck noch locker genug grip da der reifen sehr breit ist und viel volumen hat. ich persönlich bin der meinung dass mans mit niedrigem luftdruck auch übertreiben kann und es außer in extremen situationen oder bei vertridern eher weniger sinn macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (19. August 2013)

Ich nerv nochmal eben:



eLw00d schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch einen Rock Shox Kage RC im Remedy?
> Lässt sich damit die Hinterbauperformance im Vergleich zu einem 2008er RP23 steigern?



Welchen tune müsste ich da eigentlich nehmen?


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. August 2013)

Hi Bansaiman,

Meine Erfahrung mit 2011er Bonti XR4 und Conti MK2 RS in 2.4 (also mit BCC) aufm Remedy:
Finde der XR4 hat überall deutlich mehr Grip als der MK vorallem auf nassem Fels/ Wurzeln. Der MK rollt aber etwas leichter. Bin recht zufrieden mit dem XR4. Bei dem günstige Preis geht m.M. die Leistung (Grip bei dem Gewicht/ Rollverhalten) i.O. 
Also bleibt bei mir als guter Kompromiss der XR4 am VR und hinten der MK drauf.

(man sieht Meinungen sind wieder ganz unterschiedlich) 
Bin aber auch eher der AM Pilot als ein Endurist

Ach ja, Unterschiede im Rolwiederstand war/ ist bei mir nicht so gravierend.
Im gegensatz dazu rollen die beiden zum Conti XK wirklich wie nen Panzer


----------



## Sunfighter (19. August 2013)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ich nerv nochmal eben:
> 
> 
> 
> Welchen tune müsste ich da eigentlich nehmen?



würd mich auch mal interessieren welcher tune (rock shox) denn zum remedy hinterbau passt


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> ich fahr den HR 2 auf ner flow ex felge, also auch nicht ganz schmal aber mit Schlauch. bei ner frontlastigen landung in einer kurve hats mir mal bei ca 1.6 bar an einer stelle den reifen von der felge gezogen. allerdings hat man auch mit etwas mehr druck noch locker genug grip da der reifen sehr breit ist und viel volumen hat. ich persönlich bin der meinung dass mans mit niedrigem luftdruck auch übertreiben kann und es außer in extremen situationen oder bei vertridern eher weniger sinn macht.




Der HR II fühlt sich bei mehr als 1,4bar auf der spike 35Al schon fast tot gepumt an.
Gerade auf wurzeligen passagen kommt das mit dem niedrigem luftdruck ganz gut, besonders wenn es nass ist!
Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine durchschläge gehabt wenns mal schneller, nicht immer die sauberste linie, durchs grobe ging.

ich geb dir aber recht man kannst auch übertreiben mit dem wenig luftdruck!


----------



## noBrain-noPain (19. August 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> würd mich auch mal interessieren welcher tune (rock shox) denn zum remedy hinterbau passt



sollte nach dem Tune Chart und dem durchschnittlichen Übersetzungsverhältnis ein M/M Tune sein. Fahr den im Vivid Air auch im Remedy. Wobei es auch ein wenig Geschmacksache ist. Ich werde evtl. wenn ich mal wieder dazukomm den M/H ausprobieren, da ich den Dämpfer dann etwas weicher fahren könnte und sich durch die stärkere Highspeed druckstufe durchschläge verhindern ließen. Aber rein von der Hinterbaukennlinie (progressiv) und dem durchschnittlichen Übersetzungsverhältnis (2.8) empfiehlt hier Rockshox Medium Highspeed druckstufe. Denke Kage und Vivid sollten hier die gleichen Tunes haben.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. August 2013)

Ich hab gestern am VR auf Elite umgesattelt. Aber den FA TL von der Felge zu kriegen war ein Krampf. Verwende das Bontrager TL Felgenband. Erst durch Einsatz der Zange löste sich der FA. Aber auch nur einseitig.
Eine hervorragende TL Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobyR (20. August 2013)

Checkarei schrieb:


> Pike Solo Air!
> Schau ma mal was des Gaberl kann!


 
Bin neugierig.....was kann Sie denn?


----------



## eLw00d (20. August 2013)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> sollte nach dem Tune Chart und dem durchschnittlichen Übersetzungsverhältnis ein M/M Tune sein. Fahr den im Vivid Air auch im Remedy. Wobei es auch ein wenig Geschmacksache ist. Ich werde evtl. wenn ich mal wieder dazukomm den M/H ausprobieren, da ich den Dämpfer dann etwas weicher fahren könnte und sich durch die stärkere Highspeed druckstufe durchschläge verhindern ließen. Aber rein von der Hinterbaukennlinie (progressiv) und dem durchschnittlichen Übersetzungsverhältnis (2.8) empfiehlt hier Rockshox Medium Highspeed druckstufe. Denke Kage und Vivid sollten hier die gleichen Tunes haben.



Danke sehr!



TobyR schrieb:


> Bin neugierig.....was kann Sie denn?



Mehr als man erwarten würde.


----------



## mamo80 (20. August 2013)

hi leute! 

hab ein problem mit meinem RP23 ausm 2011er R9. der funzt irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig, trotz etwas mehr druck als angegeben hab ich ziemlich viel SAG so dass er beim Rauftreten ziemlich in die knie geht. sollte wohl mal ein service machen, weiß jemand wo man das machen kann und wie viel es kostet? aja vorzugsweiße in österreich!! und falls er kaputt ist wird dann trotzdem was verrechnet?

lg und besten dank schon mal!


----------



## nesertema (20. August 2013)

ich bin stark am überlegen, den Service und gleichzeitig ein PUSH Tuning machen zu lassen, von TF-tuned: http://www.tftunedshox.com/service/fox.aspx

in meinem Umkreis haben Kumpels das PUSH Tuning bei DHX Coil-Dämpfern gemacht, mit der Aussage ist ist nachher ein komplett anderer Dämpfer.

micht nervt der DRCV Dämpfer recht gewaltig mit der bescheidenen Druckstufe...

hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Tuning beim RP Dämpfer?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. August 2013)

@GeorgeP

Da hätte auch ein Stargabel HT gereicht. Boa was für langweilige Strecke. Da ist Beerfelden anspruchsvoller.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## GeorgeP (20. August 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @_GeorgeP_
> 
> Da hätte auch ein Stargabel HT gereicht. Boa was für langweilige Strecke. Da ist Beerfelden anspruchsvoller.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060




Das ist die freeride in Willingen, die DH neben an ist dann ne ecker anspruchsvoller

Bike parks sind eh nicht so mein ding, aber einmal im jahr ist das schon spaßig.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. August 2013)

Ahh Bikeparks sind schon toll. Ich mag beides. Touren und Bikeparks. Bischofsmais steht noch auf dem plan. Noch 2x wenns geht und 1x Beerfelden.
Dann hätte ich 8 Park Tage zusammen.
Für nächstes Jahr will ich min. 12 schafen. Vielleicht auch ein WE in PdS.


----------



## mamo80 (21. August 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> ich bin stark am überlegen, den Service und gleichzeitig ein PUSH Tuning machen zu lassen, von TF-tuned: http://www.tftunedshox.com/service/fox.aspx
> 
> in meinem Umkreis haben Kumpels das PUSH Tuning bei DHX Coil-Dämpfern gemacht, mit der Aussage ist ist nachher ein komplett anderer Dämpfer.
> 
> ...



hmm da kommt aber auch eine stattliche summe zusammen. wie ist den der pfund momentan zum euro?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. August 2013)

Dann kannst dir gleich ein neuen Dämpfer ala Monarch RC3 + oder ISX6.


----------



## mamo80 (21. August 2013)

genau das denk ich mir auch... 

bei crc gabs den rp23 um knappe 190, da kostet das service fast gleich viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (21. August 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ahh Bikeparks sind schon toll. Ich mag beides. Touren und Bikeparks. Bischofsmais steht noch auf dem plan. Noch 2x wenns geht und 1x Beerfelden.
> Dann hätte ich 8 Park Tage zusammen.
> Für nächstes Jahr will ich min. 12 schafen. Vielleicht auch ein WE in PdS.


Da biete ich doch mal mit!  bin diese Woche in Pds, davor 2 Wochenenden Schladming, 4 Tage Saalbach, Saisonopening in Bozen, danach 5 Tage Finale und 2 oder 3 mal Osternohe! ) 
Und ja, Parks machen Spaß und die richtigen Touren auch! Parks haben halt den Vorteil, dass man da halt wirklich geballt an seiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten kann! 
Bin auch bis auf Saalbach, Schladming und jetzt Pds alles mitm Remedy gefahren und das Ding macht echt nen Wahnsinnsspaß! 
))


----------



## eLw00d (22. August 2013)

Portes du Soleil mim Remedy ist schon ordentlich. Respekt!

Da fahr ich nur mim Downhiller.

Morgen erstmal Winterberg mim Remedy.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (22. August 2013)

Ist Winterberg auch so wie Willingen? Sprich Waldautobahn Feeling mit paar Sprüngen sonst nix spannendes.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (22. August 2013)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Da biete ich doch mal mit!  bin diese Woche in Pds, davor 2 Wochenenden Schladming, 4 Tage Saalbach, Saisonopening in Bozen, danach 5 Tage Finale und 2 oder 3 mal Osternohe! )
> Und ja, Parks machen Spaß und die richtigen Touren auch! Parks haben halt den Vorteil, dass man da halt wirklich geballt an seiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten kann!



Man das echt fies. Neid.;-)

Leider geht das nicht so lang. Familie und Arbeit. Da ist mal max. 3 Tage drin.


----------



## eLw00d (23. August 2013)

Du nennst die Worldcup Strecke Waldautobahn? ^^
Das machen ja noch nichtmal die Pros wenn sie über Willingen lästern...
Und auch die super geshapte Freeridestrecke in Willingen hat für mich nichts mit ner Waldautobahn zu tun.
Sind zwar echt tolle Strecken die es da gibt.

Ich liebe die Downhillstrecke und den Singletrail in Winterberg. Letzterer ist ziemlich anspruchsvoll geworden.
War echt lustig heute. 
Remedy mit schönem Winterbergstaub:


----------



## Asko (23. August 2013)

Die letzten Bilder von meinen Remedy in Ischgl. 
Such mir grade was neues, kann aber noch nicht sagen was.
Wenn ich mir die Preise anschaue wirds aber vermutlich kein Trek mehr werden, auch wenn ich ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Remedy war.


----------



## Deleted 87315 (23. August 2013)

TobyR schrieb:


> Bin neugierig.....was kann Sie denn?




So nun komm ich doch mal dazu kurz meine erfahrungen zur neuen pike zu schreiben. Die gabel Sa 160mm rct3 26" befindet sich seit ca. 6 wochen in einem remedy 9.8 2010.
Gefahren wird das remedy in allen lebenslagen touren, singletrails und park.
Warum eine Solo Air? Ich habe in den letzten jahren die erfahrungen gemacht, dass gabeln mit absenkfunktion anfälliger für defekte sind, unsensibler reagieren und die geometrie der bikes sich verschlechtert beim bergauffahren bzgl. kraftaufwand in den beinen (man tritt das vorderrad zu sehr in den berg), ebenso ist mir die option der progressionsverstellung mittels spacer wichtiger, diese option ist mit absenkfunktion nicht gegeben.
Die pike ist ein echter hingucket sehr schöne verarbeitung und die schwarzen standrohre das tüpfelchen auf dem i.
Decals sind nur aufgeklebt hier wird sich zeigen wie lange diese so halten.
Sehr einfache bedienung der maxle steckachse. 
Steifigkeit trotz 15mm komplett ausreichend bei 78kg ride ready.
Messwerte und damit eine technische beurteilung überlasse ich den bike bravos 
Sehr gut finde ich die rasterung aller knöpfe da können sich manch andere eine scheibe abschneiden. 
Das einsetzten eines spacers zur progrssionsanpassung der federkennlinie funktioniert innerhalb 5min, falls ein 24 steckschlüssel vorhanden ist.
Die lsc verstellung funktioniert einwandfrei zugstufe einstellungsbereich völlig ausreichend. eine hsc verstellung besitzt die gabel nicht finde ich bei meinem gewicht auch nicht nötig.
Auf touren gibts nichts zu schreiben da funktionierts wie jede andere gabel auch! 
Mit velocity tune FIRM am dämpfer und trail position an der gabel sehr gut zum kilometer zu machen.
Ein richtiges lockout besitzt die gabel nicht! 
Singletrails, Park hier fahre ich die gabel offen, lsc bis zur hälfte zu gedreht da geht noch was das braucht zeit, zugstufe 7 zu von ganz offen. 
kein wegsacken beim abdrücken über felsen und wurzeln bergauf. 
An steilen abfahrten steht sie gut im federweg das kann sie gegenüber anderen gabeln sehr gut. 
Sensibel im ansprechen würde ich mit anderen gabeln ohne absenkung vergleichen. 
Ein verhärten bei schnellen schlägen noch nicht festgestellt  ! 
Dies wurde in saalbach vor den meisten anlegern getestet da diese völlig kaputt gefahren sind. 
Mit der lsc wird noch gespielt, da muss ich erst in der nächsten zeit sehen wie sie sich in richtig hartem gelände schlägt kann sein dass diese noch weiter zugedreht wird.
Hier wird sie mal am Feuerkogel richtig ran genommen.

Am Anfang wurde die Pike ohne Spacer gefahren sehr harmonisch mit dem hinterbau! Ich fahre allerdings jetzt einen spacer, da ich das remedy mehr über das vorderrad ziehe. Dabei muss ich bei der pike nicht mehr den luftdruck erhöhen, sondern einfach die luftkammer mittels spacer verkleinern und erhalte etwas mehr progression. schön für den ersten federwegsbereich, da schön sensibel.

Mein Fazit: Sehr gelungenes Produkt für trail ridding.
Für grobe sachen gibt es big bikes. 
Einen vergleich zu anderen produkten schreibe ich nicht, da ich die möglichkeit nicht habe unter gleichen bedingungen zu fahren.
Es ist dennoch zu erwähnen, dass sie sich vor einer fox 34, 36 oder einer mz55 auf keinen fall verstecken muss.

So ich hoffe das war eine kleine hilfe für leute die mit dem gedanken spielen eine pike ins remedy zu geben.

Tip:
Die gabel wird derzeit noch grossteils als oem produkt ausgeliefert und daher  ohne verpackung und zubehör geliefert
Bei der Bestellung anfragen und erwähnen damit es nachgeliefert wird.
Eine ersatzteilversorgung wird voraussichtlich erst mit ende sept gegeben sein!

Dies sind meine persönlichen eindrücke und meinungen, diese werden im forum so nicht weiter kommentiert! 

Fragen bitte per PN.


----------



## Rischar (27. August 2013)

So, unglaublich: ich baue nach vier Monaten mein zerlegtes Remedy wieder zusammen 
Nur glaube ich, ich habe irgendwelche Zwischen-Ringe verlegt  Hat mal Jemand eine Explosionszeichnung vom Hinterbau?
Es geht um das größte Kugellager (direkt über dem Tretlager). Kommen hier irgendwelche Scheiben zwischen Rahmen und dem unteren Hinterbau (wo die Kettenstreben dran sind)? Kann man das verstehen?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (27. August 2013)

Schau bei Bike Alm.
http://www.bike-alm.de/popup_image.php?pID=56276&imgID=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToniTaste (27. August 2013)

Rischar schrieb:


> So, unglaublich: ich baue nach vier Monaten mein zerlegtes Remedy wieder zusammen
> Nur glaube ich, ich habe irgendwelche Zwischen-Ringe verlegt  Hat mal Jemand eine Explosionszeichnung vom Hinterbau?
> Es geht um das größte Kugellager (direkt über dem Tretlager). Kommen hier irgendwelche Scheiben zwischen Rahmen und dem unteren Hinterbau (wo die Kettenstreben dran sind)? Kann man das verstehen?



Baujahr?


----------



## Rischar (27. August 2013)

2009


----------



## Rischar (27. August 2013)

Mittlerweile auch egal. Ich habe gerade beim Schrauben eine Schraube zerstört 
Auf der Zeichnung oben Nummer 7. Nächste Frage: Wie teuer ist die?


----------



## bansaiman (28. August 2013)

Rischar schrieb:


> Mittlerweile auch egal. Ich habe gerade beim Schrauben eine Schraube zerstört
> Auf der Zeichnung oben Nummer 7. Nächste Frage: Wie teuer ist die?




6-10, habe 7 bezahlt.
die ringe sind Ca.4-5mm dick.habe sie durch messingmuttern aus der Werkstatt ersetzt,wo ich das gewinde noch weggeschliffen habe.fast kostenlose Alternative 


eLwood:

er meint sicher die freeride.bei der stimmts ja ;-)
die worldcup DH hingegen ist echt hart und auch nicht so ungefährlich.der winterberger dh ist dagegen eher ne feine trailstrecke ungefähr zwischen den anderen beiden


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (28. August 2013)

Genau das meinte ich. Aber trotzdem werde ich am So nach Willingen fahren um wieder langsam und Hand schonend einzusteigen nach 8 Wochen Pause.
;-).
Die WC DH werde ich bestimmt nicht mit dem Remedy betreten.


----------



## Rischar (28. August 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> 6-10, habe 7 bezahlt.
> die ringe sind Ca.4-5mm dick.habe sie durch messingmuttern aus der Werkstatt ersetzt,wo ich das gewinde noch weggeschliffen habe.fast kostenlose Alternative



6-10 bei Trek? Oder gibt's die überhaupt irgendwo anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nesertema (28. August 2013)

vielleicht hilft es wem: http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf


----------



## bansaiman (28. August 2013)

Rischar schrieb:


> 6-10 bei Trek? Oder gibt's die überhaupt irgendwo anders?




Waren beim Fahrrad XXL, wo ich das Radl gekauft hatte, vorrätig ;-)
LAso einfach mal die Läden anrufen und fragen. XXL, Fun Corner, oder Trek Essen/München


----------



## ToniTaste (28. August 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft es wem: http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf



Wollt´s auch schon posten, aber da ist leider das 2009 nicht drin. Aber vielleicht hilft´s ja trotzdem  Falls sowas mal für´s 2009er Remedy auftaucht wär ich, bzw. ´n Kumpel von mir echt dankbar


----------



## DerLichtsammler (28. August 2013)

Frage an die Remedy 9 - 2013 Besitzer :

Sind auf den Original-Naben Centerlock Bremsscheiben montiert? Oder 6-Loch?


----------



## TobyR (28. August 2013)

6-Loch beim Remedy 8 2009+2010



DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Frage an die Remedy 9 - 2013 Besitzer :
> 
> Sind auf den Original-Naben Centerlock Bremsscheiben montiert? Oder 6-Loch?


----------



## turbosoler (29. August 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Frage an die Remedy 9 - 2013 Besitzer :
> 
> Sind auf den Original-Naben Centerlock Bremsscheiben montiert? Oder 6-Loch?



Mein 8er aus 2013 hat Centerlock.


----------



## Sunfighter (29. August 2013)

Remedy 9 2012 hat 6 Loch Shimano XT Scheiben. Ich glaube Bontrager hat garkeine Centerlock Naben in der Produktpalette.


----------



## Patrick323 (29. August 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Ich glaube Bontrager hat garkeine Centerlock Naben in der Produktpalette.



Zumindest 2012 nicht, wenn ichs noch richtig in Erinnerung hab.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. August 2013)

Vorne ist eine Formula DL70 drin oder so.(bei Duster LRS)


----------



## Rischar (31. August 2013)

Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outfaced (6. September 2013)

Ne super doofe Frage ... welcher Umwerfertyp passt vorne am Remedy  ... top pull, top swing 

Hatte bis jetzt nämlich keinen am meinem, will aber jetzt mir eins besorgen um etwas auszuprobieren ...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. September 2013)

Hi
Eigentlich sollte sich der schnell Spanner nicht mehr drehen wenn er verriegelt ist?
Welchen Grund kann das haben?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. September 2013)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab's nicht gemerkt das sich beidseitig die ABP Mutter gelockert hatte und dadurch leichtes Spiel am Hinterbau vorhanden war.

Wo kriegt man die abmessung der Lager raus?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## biker123456 (11. September 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Schraube vom Trek Remedy 9 2011, die man mit nem 10er Inbus ganz unten (die gleich durchs Sattelrohr geht und nur wenige cm überm tretlager ist) im Uhrzeigersinn oder gegen den Uhrzeiger sinn locker bekommt --> rechts- oder linksgewinde??

Ich bekomme die einfach nicht auf!!

Gruß und danke für eine Antwort!!


----------



## biker123456 (11. September 2013)

... und gleich noch eine weitere Frage ... wo bekomme ich am günstigsten ein komplettes Lagerset für den 2011er Rahmen??

Danke


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. September 2013)

4x 61903
6x 61900
2x MR1728L
Sind ganz gewöhnliche industrielager. Alle in 2RS bestellen. Am besten mit Metall Dichtscheibe. Hat weniger Reibung. Einfach das angeben was ich gepostet habe und schon hat man mehrere Shops zu Auswahl. Am besten eh die billigsten. Dann bist du mit 20 dabei. Weil die guten werden auch max 3 Jahre halten. Würden aber 80 kosten. Ergo 3x20=60.


----------



## biker123456 (11. September 2013)

vielen dank! ... und weist du zufällig was zu der schraube die ich in einem post weiter oben erwähnt habe?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. September 2013)

Die 2 Stück sind für das hauptlager. Bei Bike-Alm 
Gibt's gute explosions Zeichnung mit allen Zubehörteilen des Hinterbaus.
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...305083--Nr-17---Industrie-Lager--MR1728L.html


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. September 2013)

Uhh das weiß ich nicht aus dem Kopf.
Das Remedy ist im Keller mit 3 Schlösser an 2 fetten U Profilen angeschlossen + eine kleine versteckte Kamera macht alle 3 sec. ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nesertema (13. September 2013)

remedy80 schrieb:


> genau das denk ich mir auch...
> 
> bei crc gabs den rp23 um knappe 190, da kostet das service fast gleich viel...



ist dann aber wieder der gleiche Dämpfer mit einigen Nachteilen. Du kannst alternativ bei http://www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=73 anrufen. ich bin mehr und mehr davon überzeugt, daß ein rp23 u. ähnliche Dämpfer von der Stange eher für Otto-Normalfahrer ausgelegt sind. Sofern Du es ordentlicher angehen läßt, reichen die nicht mehr aus. die Tuningfirmen machen nichts anderes, als den SPV/Boostvalve/wasweißichwasnochnkram raushauen und Shims basierend auf Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil einbauen.



jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Dann kannst dir gleich ein neuen Dämpfer ala Monarch RC3 + oder ISX6.



es muß nicht immer ein teures Tuning sein, es gibt auch hier im Forum einige Anleitungen für einen Shim-basierten Umbau. ich hab meinem rp23 noch eine Chance gegeben und den Umbau vom Kumpel machen lassen, der eine ordentlich ausgestattete Werksatt hat. nicht jeder hat das nötige Werkzeug und ich denke deshalb nicht, daß die Tuning-Preise übertrieben sind. aber klar, man hat für das gleiche Geld auch einen original geshimten ISX...du mußt jedoch noch den "Aufwand" mit einrechnen, wenn du original einen DRCV hast und den gegen ISX u.ä. tauschen möchtest. mich kommt der Umbau auf ein paar Bier und noch wichtiger, ich bin einfach neugierig, wieviel sich aus dem rp23 rausholen lässt  dieses Wochenende ist Testfahrt angesagt, bin gespannt, ob das erste Setup auf Anhieb paßt, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. September 2013)

Ich für mein Teil bin zufrieden mit dem RP23. Der hat bis jetzt alles mitgemacht. Leider nur 6 Parktage aber unzählige Touren die Teil recht heftig waren. Der hat bis jetzt 1000km Touren im Gelände mitgemacht ohne Service.


----------



## outfaced (13. September 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ich für mein Teil bin zufrieden mit dem RP23. Der hat bis jetzt alles mitgemacht....



Klar macht er mit ... keiner sagt, daß die Teile nicht arbeiten ... der Punkt ist, wie die arbeiten. Nimm mal einen vernünftigen Dämpfer und dann reden wir nochmal 

Übrigens hab bei mir den DHXair gegen einen manitou swinger expert getauscht - hat sich gelohnt. Der Remedy kommt jedoch bei beiden nicht 100%ig zurecht mit der Standardbeschimmung. Klassischer Kritikpunkt - vernünftiges Ausnutzen des mittleren Federweg. Finde aber nicht die Zeit rumzuexperimentieren. Sonst mit etwas mehr Sag läuft das Teil auch so super


----------



## TobyR (13. September 2013)




----------



## mamo80 (14. September 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> ist dann aber wieder der gleiche Dämpfer mit einigen Nachteilen. Du kannst alternativ bei http://www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=73 anrufen....



ja da hast du wohl recht. bei mir ist aber das problem dass womöglich der dämpfer kaputt ist. und wenn man das dann beim service merkt musst sicher das service trotzdem zahlen und an neuen kaufen. mal schaun, im winter trotzdem mal einschicken das teil!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. September 2013)

Die Preise sind mal heftig für Tuning. 140


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 225240 (15. September 2013)

So mein Remedy ist nun fertig umgebaut:






und wurde ausgiebig im Berneroberland und im Wallis getestet


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. September 2013)

Heute hat sich das Remedy gut geschlagen in der matschschlacht von Beerfelden. 
Nur ein Abflug. ;-)


----------



## fabse22 (17. September 2013)

Von heute, schade eigentlich, dass der Dreck nicht so herauskommt


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. September 2013)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> So mein Remedy ist nun fertig umgebau



Welchen Vorbau hast du dran und welche Länge?
Bzw. welche Vorbaus habt ihr so dran. Mein Remedy ist in Größe M bei 1,78m.
Ich denke so ein 50mm von Spank wäre nicht schlecht? Spike Race.


----------



## Deleted 225240 (18. September 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Welchen Vorbau hast du dran und welche Länge?
> Bzw. welche Vorbaus habt ihr so dran. Mein Remedy ist in Größe M bei 1,78m.
> Ich denke so ein 50mm von Spank wäre nicht schlecht? Spike Race.



Hi

Ich hab den Spank Spike Race in 50mm verbaut. Welche Grösse meine Remedy hat könnt ich dir nicht mal genau sagen, müsste es nachmessen. 

Welchen Vorbau du montieren willst ist aus meiner Sicht abhängig wie es sich danach zum fahren anfühlt. Ich hab verschiendene Längen probiert und für mich passt es mit der 160er Pike (Lenkwinkel wir ein wenig flacher dadurch) mit dem 50mm Vorbau. 

Pauschal würd ich keine konkrete Länge vorschlagen, ausser es geht nur um den Style, dann der Spank 35mm


----------



## Sunfighter (18. September 2013)

hab an meinem 18.5 virtual 17.5 actual (176) nen 40mm Truvative Hussefelt dran. Der sieht gut aus, hält alles aus und ist so billig, dass man ihn auch einfach nur zum Testen bestellen kann, was auch der Grund war warum ich ihn gekauft hab. Wollte falls mir die Länge taugt eigentlich auf den viel leichteren Syntace Megaforce 2 wechseln den ich vorher in 60mm verbaut hatte. Is jetz schon ne zeitlang her und ich hab ihn immer noch  .... wenn ich mal zuviel Geld übrig hab und Gewicht weghaben will kann ich immer noch wechseln.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. September 2013)

Ich fahre im Remedy 160 Lyrik. Die Hülse für 170 liegt bereit. Könnte ich einbauen da es eh eine U-Turn ist.
Den Lenker behalte ich vorerst. 
 @Nietlisbach
Du hast ja ein Flatbar dran?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. September 2013)

@Sunfighter
Ist das nicht bischen knapp mit 40mm Vorbau bei M Rahmen?


----------



## Sunfighter (18. September 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @Sunfighter
> Ist das nicht bischen knapp mit 40mm Vorbau bei M Rahmen?



Ja, also besonders lang ist das Bike nichtmehr das stimmt, ich sitze ziemlich aufrecht. 
Mit der Sitzposition gewinnt man sicherlich keine Rennen, aber Bergauffahren geht wunderbar auch wenns richtig steil wird und meine Knie kollidieren eigentlich nie mit dem Lenker (740 Flatbar 8° Kröpfung nach hinten).
Mein Bike ist aber auch allgemein eher für steiles und verblocktes Gelände (bergab) aufgebaut (170mm U-Turn Lyrik, kleine Übersetzung für viel Bodenfreiheit, etc) und da ist ein 40mm Vorbau auch sinnvoll, wenn man eher schnell unterwegs sein will und mehr der Racer ist, ist ein 50er oder 60er sicherlich besser, nicht zuletzt weil er mehr Stabilität bietet bei Highspeedfahrten.


----------



## Deleted 225240 (18. September 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Du hast ja ein Flatbar dran?



15mm Rise wenn ich mich nicht täusche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (20. September 2013)

Ich versuchs nochmal hier:

Hat jemand evtl. eine Sitzstrebe (oder auch den ganzen Hinterbau) von einen 2010er Remedy (Actual 16.5", Virtual 17.5") übrig?


----------



## Deleted 225240 (22. September 2013)

Ich hab mal eine Frage...

Ich suche auf Ende Saison einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Remedy, dabei hab ich den Monarch+ RC3 ins Auge gefasst. 200x57mm sollte ja auch ins Remedy passe. jetzt aber zur Frage:

HighVolume Dämpfer oder normal und welcher Tune passt fürs Remedy laut dem DRCV RP3 der verbaut ist ist der Compression Tune Mid für den Rebound hab ich aber nicht gefunden? Welchen Dämpfer muss ich nehmen, beides Mid Kompression und Mid Rebound  oder welchen Tune?

Zweite Frage was für Buchsen brauch ich dazu? der Original Dämpfer ist ja nur 197mm lang müssen diese exzenrisch sein? Gibt es solche Buchsen zu kaufen?

Wer hat sein Remedy umgebaut und kann mir helfen? 

Gruss Marco


----------



## noBrain-noPain (22. September 2013)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage...
> 
> Ich suche auf Ende Saison einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Remedy, dabei hab ich den Monarch+ RC3 ins Auge gefasst. 200x57mm sollte ja auch ins Remedy passe. jetzt aber zur Frage:
> 
> ...


Auch wenn das nicht die direkte Antwort auf deine Frage ist möchte ich doch nicht den Idioten spielen, der hier nochmal alles raussucht, sondern Dir empfehlen, vielleicht erst einmal die Suche anzustrengen, bzw. die letzten Seiten dieses Threads durchzulesen. Alle Deine Fragen wurden hier schon mehrmals und auch sehr ausführlich beantwortet.


----------



## BePe (23. September 2013)

Morgen die Remedianer,
Ich suche für meinen Steuersatz vom Remedy 9 2011 ersatzlager.
Es gibt einige bei BC aber leider hab ich keine Ahnung welche genau es sind!
Kann mir das evtl jemand sagen oder hat jemand einen typ für nen günstigen kompletten steuersatz?


Besten Dank schonmal

Benni


----------



## Deleted 225240 (23. September 2013)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> Auch wenn das nicht die direkte Antwort auf deine Frage ist möchte ich doch nicht den Idioten spielen, der hier nochmal alles raussucht, sondern Dir empfehlen, vielleicht erst einmal die Suche anzustrengen, bzw. die letzten Seiten dieses Threads durchzulesen. Alle Deine Fragen wurden hier schon mehrmals und auch sehr ausführlich beantwortet.



Die Suchfunktion hab ich schon gebraucht, bin aber nicht zu einer befriedigenden Antwort gekommen. Ich versuch's nochmals und sonst meld ich mich halt wieder...


----------



## Sunfighter (27. September 2013)

na, wer erkennt diese wunderschöne Silhouette?


----------



## Patrick323 (27. September 2013)

sehr schönes Pic!

Hier dann auch mal meins. Am letzten Sonntag. Ca 30 Minuten später war dann meine Hand gebrochen


----------



## Sunfighter (28. September 2013)

oha, dann mal gute besserung und bloß nicht einschüchtern lassen! das nächste mal verliert der trail^^


----------



## Patrick323 (28. September 2013)

ich hoffe es  . Kann es eigentlich schon kaum erwarten =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2013)

Na dann gute besserung !


----------



## Guinness (29. September 2013)

Hallo

ich bau gerade mein Remedy 7 von dem Standart Schnellspanner auf die dickere, Thru Axle um.
Jedenfalls geht bei mir das Teil Nr. 27 (blick auf die Skizze werfen) nicht raus. Das müsste eig. doch von Außen nach Innen raus drückbar sein?

Hier die Zeichnung:
http://www.bike-alm.de/popup_image.php?pID=56178&imgID=0&XTCsid=1c6f60f2fdf1a852c67845d353f42ca6

Mfg


----------



## Patrick323 (29. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Na dann gute besserung !



dank dir! Wird schon werden. Gibt schlimmeres ;-)


----------



## nesertema (30. September 2013)

Guinness schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich bau gerade mein Remedy 7 von dem Standart Schnellspanner auf die dickere, Thru Axle um.
> Jedenfalls geht bei mir das Teil Nr. 27 (blick auf die Skizze werfen) nicht raus. Das müsste eig. doch von Außen nach Innen raus drückbar sein?
> ...



so ist es. sofern Teil 18 gelöst ist, natürlich. versuch mal mit kontrollierter Kraft auch mit der Sitz- und Kettenstrebe an dieser Stelle zu bewegen und außeinander spreizen, oder ein bißchen an der Hülse "anklopfen". kann nur sein, daß sich drinnen eingetrockneter Dreck befindet...


----------



## Guinness (30. September 2013)

Danke schonmal, für die Antwort & ja, die Mutter (Nr. 18) hab ich gelöst. 

Bin da recht vorsichtig, weil alles aus Aluminium ist und ich nix beschädigen will


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (2. Oktober 2013)

Vorab: Habe schon die SuFu genutzt, aber bin nicht konkret fündig geworden:

Servus an die Experten hier.

Habe im Bikemarkt einen Remedy-Rahmen erworben, nach Recherche ein 9 von  Baujahr 2008 (das schwarz-weiße mit den blauen Applikationen).

Leider ist der Originaldämpfer nicht dazu, und der Vorbesitzer hatte den auch nicht drin, sondern einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus.

Könnt Ihr mir die genaue Bezeichnung vom originalen Dämpfer sagen? Fox RP 23 (?), EBL 200 mm und Hub 57 mm sind klar. Aber gerade Compression/Rebound  nicht. Sollten doch eigentlich beide low sein, oder?

Bekommt man den noch irgendwo? Oder was wäre alternativ geeignet und  bezahlbar? Die Buchsen würde ich mir bei dem benannten Huber besorgen,  Webseite "gecheckt".

Vielen Dank im Voraus.  

Rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schens (3. Oktober 2013)

Bei meinem 2009er war ein RP2 mit m tune bei c und r verbaut.
Ich habe den aber gegen einen CCDB Air getauscht. Mit Huber Buchsen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sunfighter (4. Oktober 2013)

heute mal mit Freundin und Kamera unterwegs gewesen











im Sonnenuntergang


----------



## schens (4. Oktober 2013)

.... und wo ist die Freundin


----------



## nesertema (4. Oktober 2013)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Vorab: Habe schon die SuFu genutzt, aber bin nicht konkret fündig geworden:
> 
> Servus an die Experten hier.
> 
> ...





schens schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2009er war ein RP2 mit m tune bei c und r verbaut.
> Ich habe den aber gegen einen CCDB Air getauscht. Mit Huber Buchsen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



ja, ich kann die Aussage bestätigen. Bei meinem 2009er war auch ein "medium" tune im Dämpfer, X-Volume Kammer. Allerdings fehlt es dem Dämpfer mächtig an Druckstufe u. End-Progression, sodaß ich die Kammer damals reduzieren mußte, da häufiger Durchschlag bei ca. 35% Sag. in Deinem Fall würde ich Dir raten, falls es ein RP werden soll, entw. ein "PUSH" Tuning machen (lassen, auch andere Firmen bieten es an) oder einen bereits "gePUSHten" RP kaufen. Ansonsten macht Manitou, CCDB, eventuell Monarch Plus mehr Sinn, ohne die Notwendigkeit den Dämpfer tunen zu müssen.

Ist es dieser Rahmen? http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-remedy-custom-review-2008.html
die "alten" Generationen waren echt schön. kontrolliere vor dem Aufbau die Achse der Wippe u. die Lager. hab viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Sunfighter (4. Oktober 2013)

schens schrieb:


> .... und wo ist die Freundin



die is auf der anderen Seite der Kamera


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (4. Oktober 2013)

@ schens & nesertema: Danke für die Rückinfos! Ja, der Rahmen ist es. War halt der Annahme, daß der werksmäßige Dämpfer wohl am besten funktioniert, aber dann werde ich nochmal drüber nachdenken. Also, danke nochmals.


----------



## amerryl (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi werte Freunde des Remedy.
Würdet ihr euch, wenn nicht schon geschehen, vielleicht mal dieser
Petition annehmen:
*Weg mit der 2m Regel in BaWü*

und hier auch noch voten?

http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 225240 (17. Oktober 2013)

Dämpfer Umbau geschafft!

RP3 getauscht gegen den Monarch Plus HV.

Die obere Dämpferaufnahme wurde angepasst um einen normalen Dämpfer einbauen zu können. Zwei Buchsen für die Lager und eine exzentrische Dämpferaufnahme unten (wäre zwar nicht zwingend nötig, so erhöht sich das Tretlager aber nicht so viel)

















Ich fand den RP3 eigentlich nie schlecht, bin aber positiv vom Monarch überrascht. Viel (viel mehr als ich erwartet habe) besseres Ansprechverhalten, sensibler und gegen Ende progressiver als der RP3.

hier noch ein Bild vom ganzen Bike


----------



## biker123456 (17. Oktober 2013)

sieht sehr gut aus mit dem Monarch ... aber den RP23 DRCV solltest du aufheben ... mit einem anderen Dämpfer verbaut gibt Trek sonst keine garantie mehr auf den Rahmen!


----------



## Deleted 225240 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hat mir mein Bikemech auch gesagt, aber danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (18. Oktober 2013)

wo hast du denn die teile anfertigen lassen und was hat es dich denn in etwa gekostet?


----------



## Deleted 225240 (18. Oktober 2013)

Die Buchsen hat ein Kollege für mich gedreht.


----------



## geländesportler (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,  will meinen Steuersatz FSA NO.57E für das 8er Remedy 2011 tauschen. Da das untere Lager schon seinen Geist aufgegeben hat. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Acros oder Cane Creek etc.?


----------



## Guinness (8. November 2013)

Hab nun auch endlich ein gscheites Bild von mir und meinem Remedy


----------



## hosenmatz (9. November 2013)

Moin !
Ich blicke nicht durch und möchte euch um Hilfe bitten:
Kann ich an meinem 2010er Remedy 9.8 die Tricon XM1550 Laufräder fahren?
Die gibt es ja anscheinend nur mit 10mm Achse, aber danns ehe ich auch Bilder mit eben jener Kombination. Allerdings neuere Remedys.
Hat sich da hinten was verändert, ich habe ja noch diesen Old School Schnellspanner ?


Danke euch!


----------



## Elemental (10. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
nach dem letzten Ride ist mir beim putzen aufgefallen, dass der MinoLink bei mir auf beiden Seiten recht schief drin sitzt.
Das sieht doch nicht normal aus, oder?


----------



## geländesportler (10. November 2013)

@hosenmatz ich denke ab Modell 2011 kann der Hinterbau auf Steckachse umgerüstet werden.


----------



## hosenmatz (10. November 2013)

geländesportler schrieb:


> @hosenmatz ich denke ab Modell 2011 kann der Hinterbau auf Steckachse umgerüstet werden.



hmm.. das wäre schade.
Und die XM1550 auf Schnellspanner adaptieren geht nicht?


----------



## Winky (10. November 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach dem letzten Ride ist mir beim putzen aufgefallen, dass der MinoLink bei mir auf beiden Seiten recht schief drin sitzt.
> Das sieht doch nicht normal aus, oder?



Hallo, ganz plan schließt der Minolink nicht ab, wenn er richtig angezogen ist wird das so in ordnung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (10. November 2013)

Am unteren Rand des Mino-Link ist sogar ein kleiner Spalt, wo Dreck oder Wasser in die Kettenstrebe kommen kann.
Ich bilde mir ein, dass das früher nicht so war. Aber fest ist alles


----------



## Weld (10. November 2013)

Mach doch mal ein Bild davon. 
Ich hab meins (R8 2012) jetzt auch komplett sauber gemacht und hatte den hinterbau zerlegt. Mir ist nichts ungewöhnliches aufgefallen, ausser das die beiden Alu-Unterlegscheiben an den Lagern am MinoLink Gelenk ein bisschen eingeschliffen waren. Aber ich denke das geht noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Elemental (10. November 2013)

Weld schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Bild davon...




Ähm, da is doch schon ein Bild in meinem Vorletzen Posting.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. November 2013)

Meins ist seid Freitag komplett neu gelagert und steht zum verkauf mit einigen umbauen.
Saint Schalthebel,Zee SW, e13 TRS Duall + mit Taco,Rockring,22/36 und RS Reverb stealth.
Gekauft Dezember 2012. Preis 1450â¬ VHB.
Bin seid heute besitzer eines Scratch 2011 mit neuer Kettenstrebe.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Sunfighter (10. November 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Meins ist seid Freitag komplett neu gelagert und steht zum verkauf mit einigen umbauen.
> Saint Schalthebel,Zee SW, e13 TRS Duall + mit Taco,Rockring,22/36 und RS Reverb stealth.
> Gekauft Dezember 2012. Preis 1450 VHB.
> Bin seid heute besitzer eines Scratch 2011 mit neuer Kettenstrebe.
> ...



Ich find den Scratch Rahmen so hammer genial!
Da beneid ich dich gleich ein bisschen^^

Hast du Fotos  von deinem Remedy in dem Zustand und Aufbau wie es verkauft wird?
Welche Größe is es denn?


----------



## biker123456 (11. November 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Meins ist seid Freitag komplett neu gelagert und steht zum verkauf mit einigen umbauen.
> Saint Schalthebel,Zee SW, e13 TRS Duall + mit Taco,Rockring,22/36 und RS Reverb stealth.
> Gekauft Dezember 2012. Preis 1450 VHB.
> Bin seid heute besitzer eines Scratch 2011 mit neuer Kettenstrebe.
> ...




weitere Details würden mich auch interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. November 2013)

Welche zbs.? 
Es ist ein M17,5/18,5

Fotos Folgen noch. Aufpreis fÃ¼r die Reverb ist 150â¬. Die ist nicht in den Preis von 1450â¬ da ich es selber nachgerÃ¼stet habe und dafÃ¼r 300â¬ gelÃ¶hnt habe. Es ist denke Fair 50% Nachlass fÃ¼r die Reverb.

Das ganze Bike hat mit den Umbauten ca. 2600â¬ Wert.

Muss noch Zeit finden Fotos zu machen. Es kommt eh die Woche in den Bike Markt.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (12. November 2013)

So die Bilder


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/270433-trek-remedy-8-2012-custom

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## nesertema (12. November 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach dem letzten Ride ist mir beim putzen aufgefallen, dass der MinoLink bei mir auf beiden Seiten recht schief drin sitzt.
> Das sieht doch nicht normal aus, oder?



Ich habe zwar noch die Generation ohne Mino-Links, allerdings siehts auf dem Foto nicht ganz koscher aus. solltest mal ausbauen und näher betrachten.


----------



## Sunfighter (12. November 2013)

nesertema schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar noch die Generation ohne Mino-Links, allerdings siehts auf dem Foto nicht ganz koscher aus. solltest mal ausbauen und näher betrachten.



bei meinem 2012er Remedy 9 schauts auch in etwa so aus ... bin mir jetz net wirklich sicher obs schon immer so war, aber probleme gibts keine und ich glaube mich daran erinnern zu können dass des immer schon komisch abgeschlossen hat.

PS: auf den Fotos von Jaimewolf3060 siehts auch genauso aus ...


----------



## ms303 (12. November 2013)

Ich hab mir im August noch ein 2013er Remedy 9 gekauft.

Okay, ich bin 	aus Zeitgründen noch nicht wahnsinnig viel gefahren, und die Verstellung am Mono-Link habe ich auch noch nicht angerührt.

Aber bei mir sitzt alles gerade im Mono-Link, und ich denke, so sollte das auch sein.

Edit:

Alles quatsch...

Hab mir das Bild und mein Rad nochmal genauer angesehen.

Sieht bei mir genauso aus.

Ist also wohl doch normal... 

Liegt m. M. an der Form der Strebe, die einfach breiter wird.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. November 2013)

Der Mino link sitzt bei meinem 2012 Remedy auch so.


----------



## ms303 (13. November 2013)

Aber wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:

Ich habe das Remedy ja relativ neu.

Wenn ich den Mino-Link  verstellen/ändern will, wie geht das genau von statten?

Hab ich vergessen, den Händler zu fragen.

Einfach Schraube lösen, den Mino-Link umdrehen und zu schrauben = fertig?

Oder wie geht das? 

Muss da Schraubensicherung (Loctite) dran?

Und mit welchem Drehmoment drehe ich das wieder fest? 

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. November 2013)

@ms303
Maximal 8Nm. Die angaben an den Mino sind falsch. Würdest du das so anknallen wäre die rund.
Einfach immer mal wieder checken obs fest ist. Ich kenn schon 2 leute die es verloren haben und bei mir war es auch mal locker.
Ausserdem ist das rumgedrehe eh fürn Arsch.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## ms303 (13. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Hatte eigentlich auch nicht vor, da dran rum zu schrauben.

Passt, wie es ist.

War nur Neugier....

Edit;

Obwohl es zumindest einmalig interessant wäre, wie der Unterschied ist beim Fahren.

Mal sehen, ob ich nicht doch da dran schraube, um mal zu testen.

Danke.


----------



## balfa_rider (14. November 2013)

Falls sich jemand noch für ein gut erhaltenes 2013 Remedy 9.8 interessieren sollte.

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=71099


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (14. November 2013)

Hallo Remedy Gemeinde,
wollte hier auch mal mitspielen. Mein neues Remedy 7 2014 



Hier und da wurde schon ein wenig optimiert. So sollte es erst mal laufen.


----------



## Skydiver81 (14. November 2013)

sieht gut aus, hast du auf 11fach umgebaut?


----------



## GeorgeP (14. November 2013)

Das sieht nach 10fach LEONARDI RACING General Lee aus 

Was für ein blatt fährst du vorne ?


----------



## Totoxl (14. November 2013)

Weder noch, es ist die 1x10 Lösung hier aus dem Forum.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601751
Vorne ist noch ein original 30er Shimano Kettenblatt verbaut. Möchte erst mal testen wie es geht und dann schauen wie viel Zähne ich brauche.


----------



## Sunfighter (14. November 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
> 
> Hatte eigentlich auch nicht vor, da dran rum zu schrauben.
> 
> ...



Also ich fand den Unterschied beim Fahren ziemlich deutlich. Als ich es neu hatte fuhr ich immer in der hohen position da es sich so mehr wie mein 100mm Top Fuel fuhr das ich vorher hatte und gewohnt war. Später wechselte ich dann auf die tiefe Einstellung und bin jetzt auch dabei geblieben.


----------



## ms303 (14. November 2013)

Wenn das die "tiefe" Position ist (wovon ich ausgehe), dann lasse ich das so.

Passt schon ganz gut...


----------



## Sunfighter (14. November 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Wenn das die "tiefe" Position ist (wovon ich ausgehe), dann lasse ich das so.
> 
> Passt schon ganz gut...



jep, das ist die tiefe, damit fand ichs auch echt gut.


----------



## mamo80 (15. November 2013)

@Totoxl - ist das ein 27.5 in XL oder? schaut gut aus der Aufbau!


----------



## Totoxl (15. November 2013)

Danke, ja es ist ein Remedy 7 650b 2014 XL hier und da ein wenig verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (21. November 2013)

Hallo,

welcher Tune eines RS Monarch Plus 2014 Dämpfers ist denn der richtige für mein Trek Remedy 9 2011?? Passt der M/M Tune?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. November 2013)

Der DRCV RP hat ja M/M.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## biker123456 (22. November 2013)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Dämpfer und dann gehts los!


----------



## projekt (22. November 2013)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Dämpfer und dann gehts los!





Gruß projekt


----------



## jazz_58 (29. November 2013)

falls jemand, jemanden kennt, der ein Remedy in 21,5 von 2011 braucht. Meiner steht demnächst zum Verkauf. Optik gepflegt, siehe Album. Die Kindshock wurde gegen eine RockShox Reverb 125 mm Sattelstütze getauscht. Alles andere bei Anfragen.


----------



## ms303 (29. November 2013)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Dämpfer und dann gehts los!



Wo hast Du das her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (30. November 2013)

Exzentrische Buchsen von Offsetbushings aus UK; Titantschraube + Mutter + U-Scheibe von Tuning Pedals und Distanzhülsen von 10mm auf 8mm mit nem Kumpel gedreht


----------



## biker123456 (5. Dezember 2013)

Heute ist nun endlich der Monarch Plus HV 2014 gekommen! 

Am Samstag wird der erstmal getestet und dann werden die ganzen Buchsen nochmal neu und ordentlich gedreht, damit die alle eine gleiche Höhe haben!

Und wenn das dann passt werden die schwarz eloxiert!


----------



## biker123456 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin doch ers heute zu einer kleinen Testrunde gekommen und ich muss sagen, dass ich es nicht gedacht hätte, dass der Monarch so viel besser arbeitet als der RP23 DRCV!

Die Kennlinie des Monarch ist einfach super - vermittelt irgendwie das Gefühl von mehr Federweg.
Bei kleinen schnellen Schlägen wie Wurzelteppiche oder auch bei Treppen kommt er super schnell wieder aus dem Hub, wo der RP23 irgendwie träge dagegen wirkte.

Mich hat er auf meiner kleinen Hausrunde sofort überzeugt und wird defintiv den RP23 DRCV ersetzen!!


----------



## nesertema (12. Dezember 2013)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch ers heute zu einer kleinen Testrunde gekommen und ich muss sagen, dass ich es nicht gedacht hätte, dass der Monarch so viel besser arbeitet als der RP23 DRCV!
> 
> Die Kennlinie des Monarch ist einfach super - vermittelt irgendwie das Gefühl von mehr Federweg.
> Bei kleinen schnellen Schlägen wie Wurzelteppiche oder auch bei Treppen kommt er super schnell wieder aus dem Hub, wo der RP23 irgendwie träge dagegen wirkte.
> ...



toll, gratuliere! glaubst Du die Titanschraube hält?


----------



## biker123456 (12. Dezember 2013)

das mit der Titanschraube werde ich sehen! 

ich weiß aber, dass ein anderer User (ich glaube Nietlisbach oder projekt) die gleiche Schraube verbaut haben!


----------



## Deleted 225240 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube nicht das eine M8 Titanschraube an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme Probleme macht, wenn original unten nur eine M8 Aluschraube verbaut ist.

Das wird schon halten


----------



## biker123456 (13. Dezember 2013)

Nietlisbach schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das eine M8 Titanschraube an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme Probleme macht, wenn original unten nur eine M8 Aluschraube verbaut ist.
> 
> Das wird schon halten



davon bin ich eben auch überzeugt!


----------



## Drecki (18. Dezember 2013)

Servus zusammen,

seit etwa ner Woche bin ich Trekki. Bin von nem Cube AMS Pro Elixir R auf ein Remedy 9 2013 umgestiegen, bzw. habe den Fuhrpark erweitert.

Ich habe drüber nachgedacht, das Teil mit dem Remote-System für das Fox-CTD-System nachzurüsten. 
Für den Dämpfer soll das kein Problem sein, nun sagt mir der Shop jedoch, dass der Dämpfer hier von Fox umgebaut werden müsste. Kostenpunkt, nur der Dämpfer-Umbau soll ca. 250,- Euronen sein. Gibt es hier jemand der das bestätigen kann? Wenn ich mir die Beschreibungen der ganzen Fox Dämpfer, Modelljahr 2013, mit CTD anschaue, steht dort in der Beschreibung, dass Remote nachgerüstet werden kann. Wie kann es da sein, dass dabei solche Kosten enstehen? Ist hier beim Remedy ein ganz spezieller Dämpfer verbaut? 

Weiter habe ich darüber nachgedacht, dem Bike eine Kettenführung zu spendieren. An meinem Cube habe ich das Chainguide von bionicon verbaut, was soweit ganz okay ist. Allerdings hätte ich hier auch gerne einen Schutz gegen Zahnausfall des Kettenblattes. Alles was ich in der Richtung jedoch finde, ist für 2-fach geeignet. 
Gibt es jemanden, der hier was Vernünftiges für 3-fach verbaut hat? Oder habt ihr alle auf 2-fach umgerüstet? 
Der Rahmen hat ja eine ISCG03-Aufnahme....das Teil wird ja auch mit 3-fach ausgeliefert, da müsste es dann doch auch was geben, oder? 


Danke euch vorab für Hilfe und Tipps. 


Grüße
Drecki


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Dezember 2013)

1 Minute Arbeit
Kettenführung:http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Bashguard.html?xtcr=27&xtmcl=kettenf%FChrung
Aber drauf achten das(+) bei steht. Ist noch ein kleines Teil das Kettenabwurf zum Rahmen verhindert.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Drecki (19. Dezember 2013)

Moin Jaimewolf3060,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Das Teil hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Ist aber 2-fach. Für 3-fach scheint es nichts zu geben, oder? 

Viele Grüße
Drecki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (19. Dezember 2013)

Google mal nach der "G-Junkies Dreist". Die hatte ich mit mal angeschaut, ist für 3-fach. Wird allerdings soweit ich das gesehen hab nur über deren eigene Homepage vertrieben.

MfG


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Dezember 2013)

G-Junkies Dreist KLICK


----------



## Drecki (19. Dezember 2013)

Hi!

Das sieht mal nicht schlecht aus! Super! Danke euch!

Grüße
Drecki


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. Dezember 2013)

Was willst du mit 3fach?
2fach reicht für alles. Zu Not machst du 22/38. Das reicht.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sunfighter (22. Dezember 2013)

Es kommt ja nicht nur auf die theoretisch maximal abgedeckten Gänge an. Ich fahr zwar auch 2-fach aber nur 22-32 denn wenn die Abstände größer sind sind die Gangabfolgen einfach nicht besonders sinnvoll (schön zu fahren) sobald man vorne Ritzel wechselt. Da ist 3-fach einfach besser abgestuft und des bissl Mehrgewicht find ich kann man vernachlässigen. Kommt halt immer drauf an was man wie fahren will und wo man die Prioritäten setzt.


----------



## Drecki (25. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ein Kumpel aus unserer Truppe fährt auch 2-fach, 22-irgendwas. Er ist auch der Meinung, dass das ausreichend ist.
Wir fahren in der Regel eine Mischung aus Single-Trails und Waldwegen. Zwischen 40 und 100 km, wenn es Richtung 100 km geht, dann schon auch Richtung 2000 HM. In unserer Gegend heisst das auf und nieder immer wieder. 
Ich hab das TREK ganz neu und wollte nicht gleich alles umbauen. Für 2-fach bräuchte ich ne neue Kurbel, Umwerfer und Shifter, oder? 

Grüße und noch schöne Weihnachtstage euch allen. 
Drecki


----------



## Deleted 225240 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre zweifach 26/38 und das reicht eigentlich für alles, in den Bergen braucht es einfach ein wenig Oberschenkelmuskeln aber das ist nur eine Frage des Trainings.

Je nach dem wie du den Umbau machen willst brauchst du nichts. Du lasst die 3-Fach Kurbel Weiter und nutzt einfach nur das Kleine und das mittlere Blatt fahren und dafür eine Bash auf dem Grossen. Dan brauchst du auch keinen neuen Umwerfer.

Ich hab die die Kurbel direkt ausgetauscht da ich mir das grosse Kettenblatt und die eine Kurbel beschädigt habe. Ich hab die Kurbel und den Umwerfer gewechselt, den Stifter kannst du bei der XT umschalten auf 2-fach. Ich hab auch gleich eine 2-fach Kettenführung montiert.


----------



## Sunfighter (25. Dezember 2013)

Nein, die alte Kurbel geht weiterhin genauso der Umwerfer und der Shifter, brauchst eigentlich nur ein neues mittleres Kettenblatt.
Auch darfst du den Shifter nicht auf 2-fach Umstellen (geht per Schraube auf der Unterseite) da er sonst nur für 2-fach Kurbeln passt, nicht aber für 3-fach Kurbeln die mit 2 Blättern gefahren werden.
Zusätzlich kannst du dann anstatt dem bisher größten Kettenblatt einen Bashring schrauben der deine Kettenblätter schützt.

Also im Prinzip nur Kurbel ausbaun und das mittlere und große Kettenblatt wegmachen, mittleres Blatt gegen größeres ersetzen, Bash anstatt dem dritten ranschrauben, Kurbel wieder einbaun, Umwerfer neu einstellen und fertig. 
Eventuell noch die Kettenlänge anpassen, kommt aber drauf an wie groß dein 2tes Kettenblatt sein soll.


----------



## Drecki (26. Dezember 2013)

Moin zusammen,

danke euch für die Tipps / Infos.
Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, dann sieht 22-36 nach einer guten Lösung in Sachen Abstufung aus. 
Bei den Kettenblättern wird man ja zwischenzeitlich zum Hirsch, hier das richtige passende zu finden, ich glaub, da muss der Schrauber des Vertrauens ran. 

Von den Bashringen gefallen mir Hope und der Blackspire Defender an der schwarzen Kurbel ganz gut. Allerdings scheint der Blackspire wohl nicht grad einfach zu beschaffen sein, in Deutschland jedenfalls. Bilder finde ich jede Menge, mit Shops sieht es schon wieder magerer aus.

Fahrt ihr eigentlich die in Serie verbauten langen oder die kurzen Schaltwerkkäfige? Bei 2-fach wäre doch vermutlich der kurze ausreichend und sinnvoll, oder? 

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (26. Dezember 2013)

Bei 22/36 Vorne reicht ein kurzer Kafig völlig aus, der lange tut es aber auch. Fahren bis es hinüber ist und dann ein kurzes montieren.


----------



## hosenmatz (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir die komplette XX1 zu gönnen.
Nur blicke ich mit den Innenlager Standards nicht ganz durch.
Mein 2010er 9.8 hat ein BB95 Innenlager soweit ich weiß.
BB30 soll da nicht adaptierbar sein habe ich gelesen.
Gibt es denn GXP BB95 Adapter? Irgendwie muss man doch Sram Kurbeln auch an den alten Bock ranbekommen?


----------



## biker123456 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

meine Sattelklemme vom Remedy 9 2011 ist gerissen und leider kann ich über meinen Fahrradhändler die Sattelklemme nicht auf Garantie tauschen ... weiß jemand, wo ich so eine Sattelklemme herbekomme (hat ja das Sondermaß) 

diese brauche ich:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/24167-bontrager-sattelklemme-36-mm-trek


----------



## Deleted 87315 (2. Januar 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Sattelklemme vom Remedy 9 2011 ist gerissen und leider kann ich über meinen Fahrradhändler die Sattelklemme nicht auf Garantie tauschen ... weiß jemand, wo ich so eine Sattelklemme herbekomme (hat ja das Sondermaß)
> 
> diese brauche ich:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/24167-bontrager-sattelklemme-36-mm-trek




Kauf am Besten die Hope

da kannst auch noch eine schöne Farbe auswählen. 
Abmessung 34,9mm

z.B.: hier 

http://www.bike24.at/1.php?product=...content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,110;lang=1


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Januar 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Sattelklemme vom Remedy 9 2011 ist gerissen und leider kann ich über meinen Fahrradhändler die Sattelklemme nicht auf Garantie tauschen ... weiß jemand, wo ich so eine Sattelklemme herbekomme (hat ja das Sondermaß)
> 
> diese brauche ich:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/24167-bontrager-sattelklemme-36-mm-trek




Ich hab noch eine, wenn du willst kannst du die haben. Einfach PN an mich.


----------



## fullspeedahead (4. Januar 2014)

mw01 schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für eure Antworten, sehr nett das ihr euch so um die Höhe meiner Front sorgen macht.
> Es geht mir aber rein nur um den Lenkwinkel selbst und Diesen will ich durch einen Works Components Steuersatz 1,5° flacher bekommen.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt, dass das Remedy 2010 einen ZS44 - ZS56 Steuersatz verbaut hat, Works Components aber nur EC44 - ZS56 regulär anbietet.
> ...


Hallo, ich weiß die Antwort kommt reichlich spät, aber vielleicht interessierts ja auch andere hier (oder du bist eh noch interessiert):

Ich hab seit 2012 Erfahrung mit dem genannten WorksComponents Steuersatz sammeln können. Ich fahre seit 2010 eine tapered Lyrik 130-160mm statt der Fox32 in meinem Remedy 8 2010 (konnte mit einem Remedy '09 Besitzer Gabel und Laufrad tauschen). Mit dem -1,5° Steuersatz liegt der LW wohl zw. 65,5 und 66°. Bin sicher kein Fetischist von sehr flachen Lenkwinkeln (allerdings sonst eher noch im DH als im XC zuhause) und hab daher erst auch überlegt die -1° variante zu nehmen, hab die Entscheidung aber keinen Tag bereut. Fühl mich deutlich wohler als vorher und hab nie das Gefühl er wäre zu flach. Dazu muss man auch sagen, dass ich für die gewählte Rahmengröße ziemlich groß bin, daher taugt mir der Radstandzuwachs auch.

Gewicht hab ich nicht gecheckt, Einbau war problemlos, Einbauhöhe ziemlich niedrig, Funktion tadellos und ohne Knacksen. Hab auch heut grad mein Radl zerlegt gehabt, Lager laufen einwandfrei. Kanns also nur empfehlen, sofern man freilich prinzipiell einen flacheren LW wünscht.

Welche Lager dafür nicht mehr ordentlich laufen sind jene im Hauptlager über dem Tretlager (6903VRS/10) und eines der Lager um die Hinterachse (690/VRS). Hab SuFu erfolglos ausprobiert, wo kann man kompatible Lager am gscheitesten nachbestellen? Danke sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. Januar 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> Welche Lager dafür nicht mehr ordentlich laufen sind jene im Hauptlager über dem Tretlager (6903VRS/10) und eines der Lager um die Hinterachse (690/VRS). Hab SuFu erfolglos ausprobiert, wo kann man kompatible Lager am gscheitesten nachbestellen? Danke sehr!




Hier bekommst du die lager im set KLICK


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Januar 2014)

Mach lieber so was nicht....

Bestellt dir alle Lager selber wo anders. Bist für den ganzen Satz mit 35€ dabei. Einzig das MR1728 ist etwas schwerer zu finden.
Es ist ein Hochleistunglager. 


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## mw01 (4. Januar 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiß die Antwort kommt reichlich spät, aber vielleicht interessierts ja auch andere hier (oder du bist eh noch interessiert):
> 
> Ich hab seit 2012 Erfahrung mit dem genannten WorksComponents Steuersatz sammeln können. Ich fahre seit 2010 eine tapered Lyrik 130-160mm statt der Fox32 in meinem Remedy 8 2010 (konnte mit einem Remedy '09 Besitzer Gabel und Laufrad tauschen). Mit dem -1,5° Steuersatz liegt der LW wohl zw. 65,5 und 66°. Bin sicher kein Fetischist von sehr flachen Lenkwinkeln (allerdings sonst eher noch im DH als im XC zuhause) und hab daher erst auch überlegt die -1° variante zu nehmen, hab die Entscheidung aber keinen Tag bereut. Fühl mich deutlich wohler als vorher und hab nie das Gefühl er wäre zu flach. Dazu muss man auch sagen, dass ich für die gewählte Rahmengröße ziemlich groß bin, daher taugt mir der Radstandzuwachs auch.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mittlerweile auch den Works Components Steuersatz mit -1.5° bekommen und verbaut.
Ich muss sagen, dass das Remedy um einiges satter am Trail liegt, eine viel bessere Performance bei technischen Trails abgibt, aber deswegen trotzdem nicht viel träger geworden ist. 
Das Bike lässt sich nach wie vor sehr verspielt bewegen!
Und..., der WorksComponents Steuersatz bringt um einiges an Mehrsteifigkeit sowie bessere Lager im Vergleich zum original Verbautem.


----------



## ToniTaste (6. Januar 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> Welche Lager dafür nicht mehr ordentlich laufen sind jene im Hauptlager über dem Tretlager (6903VRS/10) und eines der Lager um die Hinterachse (690/VRS). Hab SuFu erfolglos ausprobiert, wo kann man kompatible Lager am gscheitesten nachbestellen? Danke sehr!



Hab meine hier bestellt:
http://mbbearings.co.uk/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_31&products_id=865

Versand etc. problemlos. Lager laufen seit einem Jahr perfekt.


----------



## Deleted 87315 (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute 

kurze Frage zum Dämpfer DRCV RP3!

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Tune der Dämpfer ab Werk hat.
Rebound und Compresion.

Ich denke der RP3 wurde im Remedy9, 9.8 und 9.9 verbaut.


----------



## biker123456 (6. Januar 2014)

der DRCV sollte M/M haben


----------



## Deleted 87315 (6. Januar 2014)

Gibt es den dämpfer mit compressiontune (firm also L) auch ab werk oder nicht?
vielleicht hat hier noch jemand was. 
finde bei den modellen mit RP2 dämpfer und dem compressiontune M etwas zu gering.

möchte mir ev. einen ersatzdämpfer auf vorrat legen, und dieser sollte schon ein compression tune (Firm aufweisen) 
da ich sonst den dämpfer einsenden muss und das wieder mit kosten verbunden ist.  

Verkauft ev. jemand seinen Dämpfer 8 oder kennt jemanden der seine verkaufen möchte) bitte nur RP3 oder CTD!


----------



## xpate (6. Januar 2014)

Moin,

wisst ihr wie breit der verbaute Lenker am Remedy 8 2013 ist? Finde leider keine Angabe im Trek Archiv oder diversen Shops.
Danke!


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Januar 2014)

Das war irgendwas um 710mm, müsste ich mal nachmessen


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. Januar 2014)

720mm. Standard Maß bei Trek AM Bikes.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. Januar 2014)

720mm. Standard Maß bei Trek AM Bikes.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2014)

Nur zur Info. Seit 2014 hat das Remedy einen 750mm breiten Lenker.


----------



## xpate (6. Januar 2014)

Danke euch!

Edith: Jetzt muss ich doch glatt nochmal fragen. Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau?


----------



## ms303 (6. Januar 2014)

Am 9er ist er 720mm.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass am 8er die gleiche Breite verbaut ist.

Edit:

Sorry, zu spät gesehen, dass es schon Antworten gab.

Mein Vorbau ist auch 80mm bei 19,5.


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Januar 2014)

xpate schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> 
> Edith: Jetzt muss ich doch glatt nochmal fragen. Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau?




Bei meinem war er, bei rahmengröße 19,5", 80mm lang!


----------



## Sunfighter (6. Januar 2014)

hängt von der Rahmengröße ab. Bei actual 17.5 bzw virtual 18.5 war der Vorbau beim 2012er Remedy 70mm lang und der Lenker 720mm breit.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Januar 2014)

Welche Kurbel passt ins Remedy 8 Bj.2012?
Ich Blick da ned durch BB30 Truvativ oder whatever?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## janmaha (13. Januar 2014)

Hi,

I m also looking for a Rock shox Monarch for my Trek Remedy 9 2012.
Is it a 200mm x 57mm you placed on?
I was looking at "hibike" and see that model 2013 is more expensive than 2014? Is yours 2014?
With 2013 is tune difference? All mid rebound/than low-mid-or high compression. You know what it means?

Greetz



Nietlisbach schrieb:


> Dämpfer Umbau geschafft!
> 
> RP3 getauscht gegen den Monarch Plus HV.
> 
> ...





Nietlisbach schrieb:


> Die Buchsen hat ein Kollege für mich gedreht.


----------



## ms303 (13. Januar 2014)

Mal eine (wahrscheinlich saublöde) Frage:

Es gibt ja auf der Homepage den Rechner für die Einstellung der Federelemente.

Aber wie verstehe ich den jetzt genau?

Ich weiß, dass das nur Empfehlungen sind.

Aber wenn da bei 100 KG beim Dämpfer steht:

240 PSI und 3 Klicks (nach 'offen')

Bedeutet das dann, dass die Zugstufe komplett zu ist, und dann 3 Klicks in Richtung offen gedreht wird (wovon ich ausgehe)?

Oder ist gemeint, dass die Zugstufe auf offen steht, und dann 3 Klicks in Richtung "zu" gedreht wird?

Finde das etwas missverständlich auf der Homepage beschrieben...

Wobei ich denke, mehr Druck = mehr Zugstufe

Und umgekehrt...

Richtig?

Bin ja eher Einsteiger, der momentan eher nur Forstwege fährt, und sich (noch) nicht so gut mit den Einstellungen auskennt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick323 (13. Januar 2014)

Hey Leude,

hat von euch schon mal jemand seinen Rahmen vom Remedy inkl. Dämpfer verkauft?

Bekommt man die gut los? Und mit was könnte ich denn für meinen Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer vom Remedy 8 rechnen? Hab es letztes Jahr im März gekauft.

Oder findet man da eher weniger Abnehmer?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Grüße


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Januar 2014)

Das Remedy ist schon gefragt. Bloss die leute denken es sei alles um sonst.....

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## geländesportler (13. Januar 2014)

ms303 schrieb:


> Mal eine (wahrscheinlich saublöde) Frage:
> 
> Es gibt ja auf der Homepage den Rechner für die Einstellung der Federelemente.
> 
> ...





ms303 schrieb:


> Mal eine (wahrscheinlich saublöde) Frage:
> 
> Es gibt ja auf der Homepage den Rechner für die Einstellung der Federelemente.
> 
> ...



Teste es einfach aus! Drücke den Hinterbau rein. beim ausfedern darf das Hinterrad nicht hochspringen, aber auch nicht zu langsam ausfedern. Bin aber selber eher ein Fan vom eher "langsameren" Ausfedern.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Januar 2014)

Das langsame ausfedern kostet aber Federweg. 
Das unnütz. Einfach an die Empfehlung halten und testen.
Front straff hinten eher weich.



MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## geländesportler (13. Januar 2014)

Mit langsamer meinte ich auch nur 1- 2 Klicks weiter offen. Wie die Empfehlung.


----------



## ms303 (13. Januar 2014)

Jetzt habt ihr mir nur noch nicht verraten, wie rum das nu zu verstehen ist...

Von komplett zu nach offen drehen,  oder anders rum... ???

Aber ich denke , von zu nach offen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (14. Januar 2014)

Von Anfänger gibt es da einen ganz einfachen Test. Du fährst einen Bordstein runter, danach sollte der Hinterbau noch zwei mal wippen.


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Januar 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Von Anfänger gibt es da einen ganz einfachen Test. Du fährst einen Bordstein runter, danach sollte der Hinterbau noch zwei mal wippen.




Das ist zu weich, nicht mehr wie 1 1/2 mal.


----------



## Totoxl (14. Januar 2014)

Ich gebe zu ich wusste es nicht mehr 100%ig, aber besser als nichts, bzw. falsch interpretiert.


----------



## Whip (17. Januar 2014)

Moin moin,
will mir für mein Remedy 7 von 2009 einen neuen Laufradsatz zulegen, die alten sind dann inzwischen doch etwas durch... vor allem die Lager 

Bin jetzt über die Crossamx SX gestolpert
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...smax-SX-Disc-Laufradsatz-12781314::39625.html

Fährt die jemand ? Gibt es schon Erfahrungen dazu ?
Ist ja nicht mehr ganz einfach die Kombination von 20mm Steckachse und 9mm Schnellspanner zu bekommen...
Was fahrt ihr im gleichen Rad ? DT Swiss ZTR Flow ? ;-)
Viele Grüße
Whip


----------



## greg12 (17. Januar 2014)

wenn schon bei actionsports, dann gleich was andres um das geld:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...TR-Flow-EX-26er-Laufradsatz-1790g::59181.html oder
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...de-25-disc-Laufradsatz-26er-1590g::59155.html oder
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...Light-disc-1790g-Laufradsatz-26er::51955.html

mehr innenweite, ähnliches gewicht und kein systemlaufrad, sondern klassisch mit 32 speichen ohne spezialspeichen, die kaum zu erhalten sind!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Januar 2014)

@Whip 
Auf gar keinen Fall so was kaufen für so viel Geld(http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...smax-SX-Disc-Laufradsatz-12781314::39625.html) dein Link.
Auch die Empfehlung von ''greg12'' ist bedingt Empfehlenswert!

Sören Speer(aka runterfahrer/ Speerlaufräder) hat hier im Bike Markt immer wieder Hope Hoops LRS die er noch mal Abdrückt und sichert.
Die Setzen sich aus:Hope Pro 2 Evo ,glaube 2.0 Speichen ,Alu Nippel und Flow EX für 359€. Ihm  würde ich mehr vertrauen als AS LRS.
Auch kannst du dir von Ihm LRS bauen lassen nach Wunsch. Ich hatte mal Angebot von Ihm mit: Hope Pro2 Evo, Speichen mix D-Light/Laser, Alu Nippel und Spank Subrosa für 450€. Das empfinde ich für Handaufbau recht günstig! Ausserdem sehr netter Kontakt und Beschwerden findest du auch nicht über Ihm. 

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## greg12 (17. Januar 2014)

den hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...e-hive-trs-topend-endurolaufradsatz-1638g-neu


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Januar 2014)

Die Naben sollen Schrott sein....

MfG jaimewolf3060


----------



## biker123456 (17. Januar 2014)

In der Preisklasse kommst du wirklich mit Custom LRS vom Spezialisten am besten! Gut und bewährt haben sich die Hope Naben und kannst du noch 2,0/1,8/2,0 er Speichen oder so nehmen (Sapim Race oder DT Swiss Comp.) und bei den Felgen kommt es drauf an, ob du Tubeless fahren willst oder nicht, usw. ..!
Auch von mir der Tipp: richte dich mit deinem Einsatzzweck, Preiskategorie und Wünschen an Speerlaufräder (geht auch gut über Facebook) und der wird dich super beraten - klasse Typ!

Gruß Max


----------



## biker123456 (17. Januar 2014)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Die Naben sollen Schrott sein....
> MfG jaimewolf3060



 habe ich auch so mitbekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whip (17. Januar 2014)

Hey, cool dass ihr so schnell und kompetent antwortet, echt super 

Werde Speerlaufräder mal anschreiben, wobei ich die hiervon greg12 http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...TR-Flow-EX-26er-Laufradsatz-1790g::59181.html schon ganz gut finde.
Was stört dich an denen jaimewolf ?

Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## biker123456 (17. Januar 2014)

die Naben!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Januar 2014)

Weil es die mit Hope Naben von Sören Speer für 359€ gibt.
Sind so zu sagen Systemlaufräder von Hope. So genannte Hope Hoops oder so.
Der Sören drückt die noch mal ab und sichert die Speichen!
Schreib ihm einfach an oder noch besser greif zum Telefon.

Die Fun sind nicht schlecht aber Hope ist Hope!
Ersatzteile sind nie Problem! Der Sören ist gleichzeitig Hope Kernhändler.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Whip (17. Januar 2014)

Hi,
der Preis ist schonmal echt ein Argument Jaime! Sorry falls es eine Anfängerfrage ist aber was bedeutet denn Abdrücken und Speichen sichern ? Musste mich bisher nie mit dem Thema Laufräder beschäftigen, bin wohl zu leicht. ;-)

Hab den Herrn Speer jetzt mal angeschrieben, bin sehr gespannt was zurückkommt. Zumal er, wie ich, in Frankfurt sitzt und ich auch mal eben vorbeigehen könnte.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Januar 2014)

Ruf ihm besser an.
Er hat viel zu tun!
Das abdrücken verhindert das sich die Speichen später lockern und verdrehen!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Patrick323 (17. Januar 2014)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Das Remedy ist schon gefragt. Bloss die leute denken es sei alles um sonst.....
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060




Muss nochmal nachhorchen..

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was so ein 8er 2012er Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Gabel realistisch bringt?
grob? 
Nur dass ich mal eine Richtung hab. Dann kann ich mir überlegen wie ich es angehe.

wäre über die ein oder andere Einschätzung dankbar. Aktuell find ich keine Rahmen im Bikemarkt zum Vergleichen.

Grüße


----------



## biker123456 (17. Januar 2014)

Sag mal was zum Zustand  .. Kratzer, Lackabplatzer usw. ..


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Januar 2014)

Hier meiner
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/270433-trek-remedy-8-2012-custom-preisanpassung-1375


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Patrick323 (17. Januar 2014)

Ein Steinschlag/Platzer auf der Unterseite und en paar dünne Kratzer. Nichts aussergewöhnliches eigentlich würde ich sagen. Müsste jetzt aber nochmal genau inspizieren. Das Bike wurde halt schon im Wald bewegt, nicht nur zum an die Eisdiele fahren ;-).

Nee, mal im Ernst. Abgesehen von der einen Macke nichts aussergewöhnliches und gepflegt.
ca. 800km alt.
Will eigentlich nur was neues wegen der Größe.



jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Hier meiner
> http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/270433-trek-remedy-8-2012-custom-preisanpassung-1375
> 
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



jau, und was würdest dir für Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel solo vorstellen?

Geht mir ja darum, dass ich den Rest mit ans neue nehmen würde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick323 (17. Januar 2014)

-doppelt gepostet-


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Januar 2014)

Ca. 850€


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kerosin0815 (17. Januar 2014)

> 8er 2012er Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Gabel realistisch bringt?



Denke mal so 450€.
850€...auf keinen fall.
Obwohl...jeden Tag steht ein dummer auf.


----------



## biker123456 (17. Januar 2014)

550€ sind glaube ich realistisch


----------



## biker123456 (17. Januar 2014)

@ Whip: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/311275-hope-1-x-satz-hope-hoops-sonderpreis


----------



## Whip (18. Januar 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> @ Whip: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/311275-hope-1-x-satz-hope-hoops-sonderpreis


uh geil, danke für den Tip...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geländesportler (18. Januar 2014)

Servus, hat einer von euch die Dämpferbuchsen schon einmal gegen die Kunststoff Gleitlager von Fox getauscht? Bemerkbare Veränderungen? Haltbarkeit?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Januar 2014)

Ja lol. Was das für shit?
So was kommt wenn ich nicht kann!
Der endpreis wäre aber in meinen fall höher.
VR 15 Adapter(10€)
HR Achse für x12+
12x142 Adapter noch mal 40€

=350€ alles fertig!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Januar 2014)

So dann möchte ich schon mal mein update für 2014 vorstellen.

Update 1 von 4
Pike 160 RCT3 SA 26

Update 2 von 4
Kefü Stinger

Die anderen beiden update`s lassen noch etwas auf sich warten


----------



## biker123456 (18. Januar 2014)

sieht geil aus .. freu mich schon auf dein 3. Update - das wird gut!


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Januar 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> sieht geil aus .. freu mich schon auf dein 3. Update - das wird gut!




Wenn es dann mal endlich kommen würde, dank deiner hilfe und teile geht der einbau dann recht fix. Der DRCV kann jetzt mit der gabel nicht mehr mithalten 

Die Pike ist jeden cent wert, hätte nicht gedacht das eine gabel out of the box so genial arbeitet


----------



## biker123456 (18. Januar 2014)

ach mann ... hau ich doch meine Lyrik raus ?


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Januar 2014)

Ich hab meine Lyrik rausgehauen und nicht bereut, selbst zwei freunde von mir die es berg ab mal so richtig fliegen lassen und eher fox jünger sind, waren hellauf begeistert !

Und das kommt bei denen recht selten vor !

Mist so bekomme ich meine Lyrik nie verkauft ....


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Januar 2014)

Dann doch lieber Mattoc!
Wenn ich das Remedy nicht zu vernünftigen Preis verkaufe bleibt es und es kommt eine 150mm Mattoc Pro.
Das Scratch bekommt noch Ende des Monats 170mm Mattoc Pro  mit angle Set für 64 LW.
Das Remedy auch angle Set auf 66-66,5



MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Januar 2014)

wenn du eine 160 nimmst brauchst du kein angel set, dann bist du schon bei einem lenkwinkel von 66,5°


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte bei 150 bleiben.
Vorne war schon mal 170 drin. Manchmal ist weniger Federweg mehr....


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (19. Januar 2014)

Ich bin gestern eine kurze rampe von ca. 25% steigung hoch ohne das, dass  vorderrad aufgestiegen ist. Also nachteile habe ich bis jetzt im vergleich zu meiner Revelation, die vorher drin war , nicht fest gestellt.


----------



## Billybob (19. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit, hab günstig ne Pike erstanden und brauche jetzt ne untere Lagerschale in 1,5". Auf welche Bezeichnung muss ich denn da achten?
Hat evtl jemand direkt nen guten Produkttip der sich preislich im Rahmen hält?
Danke schonmal


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Januar 2014)

Billybob schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, hab günstig ne Pike erstanden und brauche jetzt ne untere Lagerschale in 1,5". Auf welche Bezeichnung muss ich denn da achten?
> Hat evtl jemand direkt nen guten Produkttip der sich preislich im Rahmen hält?
> Danke schonmal




Du meinst bestimmt den Konusring, mach denn doch von deiner alten gabel ab. Ansonsten frag mal bei Trek in Essen nach ob die sowas als einzelteil da haben !


----------



## Billybob (19. Januar 2014)

Ne, hab momentan ne 1 1/8" (durchgehend) Sektor drin...


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Januar 2014)

Ok, frag dann trozdem mal ob die jungs so ein lager über haben. Die sind sehr hilfsbereit !


----------



## Billybob (19. Januar 2014)

Danke, aber ne Bezeichnung würde mir eher helfen um Kosten einzuschätzen. Bikeläden gibts ja auch in Bochum und wenn ich stumpf das kaufen wollte was man mir vor die Nase hält würde ich auch da hin gehen


----------



## beiGe_LTD (22. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute,

weiß einer von euch, ob in ein Trek 2012 17.5" auch 650b passt?
Hat jemand schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt? Oder meint Ihr, die Veränderung (falls es passen sollte) würde die Geometrie zu negativ beeinflussen?
Das Rad kommt ja ein ganzes Stück höher.

Bei 18.5" scheint es ja zu funktionieren:
Siehe Link


----------



## Sunfighter (23. Januar 2014)

Der Hinterbau sollte bei 17,5 und 18,5 soweit ich weiß komplett identisch sein.
Falls in den Hinterbau 650b Laufräder reinpassen dann aber nur mit sehr niedrig bauenden Reifen. Und wenn 650b Reifen niedrig bauen erübrigt sich der Vorteil gegenüber normal oder etwas höher bauender 26er Reifen sowieso ... sehe da also nicht viel Sinn.
Vorne kann es durchaus Sinn machen, da hängts aber dann ja nur von der Gabel ab und nicht vom Rahmen.


----------



## Boldwing (23. Januar 2014)

Hallu zusammen,
könnte mir jemand vielleicht die *Abmessungen und Anzahlen der Hinterbaulager für das 2012er Remedy 8 sagen* (ich glaube ich hab des hier im Thread irgendwo mal gesehen.) - wollte meinen Rahmen vor dem Sommer mal neu lagern 

An diejenigen die Ihren Rahmen schon neugelagert haben: 
- welche Werkzeuge sollte ich mir anschaffen (links ?) 
- und was sollte ich beachten (häufige Fehlerquellen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToniTaste (23. Januar 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Hallu zusammen,
> An diejenigen die Ihren Rahmen schon neugelagert haben:
> - welche Werkzeuge sollte ich mir anschaffen (links ?)
> - und was sollte ich beachten (häufige Fehlerquellen)



Habe die Lager für mein 2010er Remedy8 von hier:
http://mbbearings.co.uk/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=19_31
Als komplettes Set.

Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug habe ich dieses genommen:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=529
Habe drei Größen gebraucht. Einfach die Werkzeuggrößen gemäß der Lagergrößen aus dem Set oben bestellen.

Den Lagersitz vor dem Einpressen leicht fetten. Die Lagergerade ansetzen und besonders auf den ersten Millimetern immer wieder schauen das es gerade "reinflutscht" ;-) Das Einpressen muss mit relativ geringem Kraftaufwand gehen. Sobald sich der Kraftwaufwand während des Einpressens erhöht, ist das Lager evtl. nicht ganz gerade im Sitz.

Man kann eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen. Ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk, wenn man keine zwei linken Hände hat. Wenn Du´s das erste mal Lager ein aus- und einpresst, lass Dir einfach etwas mehr Zeit.

Was ich mittlerweile grundsätzlich immer bei Hinterbaulagern mache, bevor ich sie einbaue, ist ´ne zusätzliche Fettpackung reindrücken. Egal von welchem Hersteller die Lager sind. Muss natürlich nicht unbedingt sein - Meiner Erfahrung halten die Lager aber dann sehr viel länger.


----------



## Boldwing (23. Januar 2014)

@ToniTaste  Ich gehe mal einfach davon aus, dass sich die Lager des 2010er Remedies nicht von denen des 2012er unterscheiden.

Verstehe ich richtig, dass es hier so kombiwerkzeuge sind ? - also ein-/und auspresswerkzeug in einem ?

Zum Eindrücken von Fett - machst du das gedichtete Lager auf und presst da einfach Fett rein ??? Oder fettest du einfach nur das "Lagerbett" ?


----------



## ToniTaste (23. Januar 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> @ToniTaste  Ich gehe mal einfach davon aus, dass sich die Lager des 2010er Remedies nicht von denen des 2012er unterscheiden.
> Lohtn es sich denn noch den Austausch selbst vorzunehmen. Wie ich sehe wird man so 100€ fürs werkzeug los + Lager. Was würde denn das Einpressen beim Fachmann kosten wenn ich die Wippe schon ausgebaut habe und ihm die Lager in die Hand drücke ?
> 
> Verstehe ich richtig, dass es hier so kombiwerkzeuge sind ? - also ein-/und auspresswerkzeug in einem ?



Bin nicht sicher ob die Lager gleich sind. Tippe ja - verbindlich wissen tue ich´s nicht ;-) Schau mal in diese PDF.
http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf

Ich weiß nur das sich beim 2010er das Hauptlager zwischen dem Carbon und Alu-Modell unterschieden haben. Wenn Du aber über den Link bestellen solltest, nimm einfach das Set zu Deinem Rahmen. Der ist ja gelistet.

Ja - Ist ein Kombiwerkzeug.

Für mich hat sich´s gelohnt. Ich schraub gern selber, brauche das Werkzeug auch für andere Bikes etc. etc.

Wegen dem Preis, musst mal Deinem Händler fragen. Ich würd´s halt nur bei einem machen dessen Tagesgeschäft es auch ist Lager aus- und einzupressen. Ist ja nicht bei allen so ;-)

Bist Du den sonst eher Selberschrauber?


----------



## Boldwing (23. Januar 2014)

@ToniTaste

Jap -sevice sogar meine Gabeln und Laufräder selbst  
Es ist einfach ein unglaublich geiles Gefühl auf nem Rad zu sitzen, dass man komplett selbstständig aufgebaut hat und auch regelmäßig selbst pflegt.

Ich denke ich werde mal die Investition ins Werkzeug machen. Habe nicht vor mit dem Hobby aufzuhören und nen Teil sollte ich noch später hoffentlich für andere Rahmen verwenden können.

Wie sind da so die Lieferzeiten ?


----------



## ToniTaste (23. Januar 2014)

@Boldwing

Ok - dito  dann würde ich mal tippen, dass Dir das Aus- und Einpressen ohne Probleme  gelingt.

Eins ist mir noch eingefallen, wo man vielleicht drauf achten sollte. Wirst Du aber sicher beim Machen selbst gleich feststellen. Bei den mittleren Lagern beim EVO-Link, ist die äussere Ansatzfläche auf dem EVO-Link nicht plan zum Lagersitz, sondern verläuft leicht schräg. Ist aber wirklich null Problem. Betrifft nur das Auspressen an dieser Stelle. Habe die Schräge einfach einseitig durch eine dicke U-Scheibe oder was Ähnlichem ausgeglichen. Die Fläche auf die Du das Werkzeug beim Einpressen auflegst (Gegenseite) ist plan.


----------



## swjo001 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich wuerde Lager generell nur wechseln, wenn diese wirklich defekt sind. Entweder es hat erheblich Spiel oder es ist an einer Stelle eingelaufen. Rauh laufende und vielleicht sogar ein fest sitzendes Lager wuerde ich erst einmal versuchen wieder zu reinigen (WD40) und neu abzuschmieren. Nachdem ich mal meinen Hinterbau zerlegt hatte, liessen sich die Lagerdichtungen defektfrei rauspulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (23. Januar 2014)

@swjo001   ich weiß, was du meinst. Aber die Lager muss man dennoch ausbauen um diese zu reinigen - weil du ja nur an eine Seite des Lagers rankommst  Ich tausche rau laufende Lager auch nit sofort aus. Dichtung aufmachen, WD40 rein , abtrocknen und reichlich Motorex (oder ein anderes gutes Fett). Die laufen dann wieder fast wie neu danach  
Dennoch du hast ja bei den Hinterbaulagern keine symmetrische Belastung. Die Achsen drücken halt nach oben gegen das Lager und dieses verzieht sich etwas nach ner weile - dadurch läuft es dann unabhängig von der Sauberkeit etwas rauer / ungleichmäßiger.


----------



## beiGe_LTD (23. Januar 2014)

@ Sunfighter

da ich mir eine RockShox Pike zulegen werden und auch neue Laufräder anstehen, habe ich halt mit dem Gedanken gespielt entweder 150mm 650B Solo oder 160mm 26" DPA 
Vorne nur 650B wird denke ich zu hoch... Naja, muss ich noch mal schauen.

Also wohl eher bei 26" bleiben  und 160iger Pike rein?! Ach immer diese Entscheidungen, schwierig schwierig...


----------



## Sunfighter (23. Januar 2014)

also ich würd ne 160mm 650b Pike nehmen. Die Pike baut eh nicht besonders hoch also wirst du nicht wirklich viel höher kommen als mit der original 150 und 26". 
Vermutlich so um die 2.5 cm und der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel schadet dem Rahmen eigentlich nicht ... vor allem wenn mans bissl krachen lassen will und davon geh ich mal aus wenn du dir extra ne Pike holst. Einfach nen Spacer unterm Vorbau raus oder nen Lenker mit weniger Rise nehmen und schon sitzt man wieder gleich drauf hat aber mehr Laufruhe.
Hinten glaub ich halt könnts ziemlich eng werden und wenn man bei der Reifenwahl eingeschränkt ist ist das ja auch nicht so das Wahre ... auch kommt das Tretlager noch höher als beim Wechsel der Front alleine.


----------



## Boldwing (23. Januar 2014)

@ToniTaste welche Lagergrößen sind denn drin ? Das wird aus der Artikelbeschreibung nicht wirklich ersichtlich  Bzw. kannst mir nit einfach sagen, welche drei Werkzeuge ich genau holen muss ?  - ich glaube nicht dass sich bei den Remedies 2010/11/12 die lager irgendwie unterscheiden ...


----------



## ToniTaste (23. Januar 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> @ToniTaste welche Lagergrößen sind denn drin ? Das wird aus der Artikelbeschreibung nicht wirklich ersichtlich  Bzw. kannst mir nit einfach sagen, welche drei Werkzeuge ich genau holen muss ?  - ich glaube nicht dass sich bei den Remedies 2010/11/12 die lager irgendwie unterscheiden ...



Die Lager hinten an der Achse sind definitiv andere... Ich würde, sofern Du bei MB Bearings bestellst einfach nach deren Listing bestellen. Hat bei mir immer super funktioniert und alles gepasst. Nicht nur beim Remedy.

Also ich hab nochmal geschaut und die Sachen rausgesucht - hier die Links, aber ohne Gewähr 

Falls Du ein 2012er Carbon hast
http://mbbearings.co.uk/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_31&products_id=308

Falls 2012er Alu
http://mbbearings.co.uk/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_31&products_id=307

Werkzeuge brauchst Du 3 Stk
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=529

Folgende Lagermaße sind im 2012er drin
22x10 > Werkzeug 6900
30x17 > Werkzeug 6903
28x17 > Werkzeug 6902 geht, ist vom Innendurchmesser ab nicht 100% passend. Das Werkzeug ist für einen Innendurchmesser von 15mm, nicht für 17mm.

Von RRP (anderes Werkzeug) gibt´s das 28x17er Maß auch nicht.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-W...ucts-Adapterkits-fuer-Lagerpresse-Kit-03.html

Wenn Du Dir mir dem 28x17er unsicher bist, musst vielleicht nochmal nochmal schauen. Mit bissel Geschick geht´s auf jeden Fall


----------



## easy.vic (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo. Gibt's einen 'Trick' wie ich den Dämpfer wieder in die untere Aufnahme bekomme ohne weitere Schrauben zu lösen?. Das Rausziehen ging ja noch, aber es fehlen etwa 0,2-0,3mm und es scheint (fast) unmöglich diesen da wieder ohne weitere Schraubmaßnahmen hineinzubekommen. Hilft's vielleicht die Buchsen mit Eisspray abzukühlen?


----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2014)

denke da wirst du ohne würgen und macken riskieren nicht drumherum kommen die Kurbel runter zu nehmen und das hauptlager zu lösen.
Stand auch schon vor dem Problem :/


----------



## easy.vic (24. Januar 2014)

Ach das ist doch Mist. Habe auch keinen Drehmomentschlüssel der groß genug ist. Also dann ersteinmal festziehen und dann im Bikeladen auf 'passend-fest' anziehen lassen. Ich habe auch schon überlegt es mit irgendetwas leicht zu spreizen. Aber ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht womit. Vielleicht einen Kunststoffkeil behutsam dazwischen kloppen. Wenn's erst einmal halb dazwischen ist, dann sollte man es ja in Position 'wackeln' können.

Interessehalber habe ich die beiden Buchsen mal in die TK geschmissen. Vorher gemessen habe ich exakt 39,88. Mich interessiert zumindest mal der Unterschied, aber ich befürchte das wird alles nicht reichen. Mit dem Spray könnt ich's aber dann jedenfalls noch deutlich kühler bekommen.


----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2014)

Würde mich wundern wenns auf den paar mm reicht mit der TK... aber ich drücke dir die daumen.
Ich habe mein Lager auch nicht mit dremo angezogen und es läuft nachwievor tiptop... das obere Lager an der Stitzstrebe hingegen hätte ich im Wald schonmal fast in der Hand gehabt obwohl ich da nie dran war! Wird schon klappen...


----------



## easy.vic (24. Januar 2014)

Problem gelöst. Es hat gereicht das Hauptlager leicht zu lösen und schon flutscht's dazwischen. Ich habe mir zumindest so in etwa 'gemerkt' wie fest es war. Ich denke mal selbst wenn sich etwas lösen sollte, würde ich es bemerken (klappern oder so) bevor schlimmeres passiert.

Gut ist jedenfalls schon mal, dass ich nichts weiter entfernen musste. Man hält ja mit dem 20er Schlüssel die Mutter und kann's dann mit dem Innensechskant festziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (24. Januar 2014)

Notfalls beim nächsten mal die Buchsen vom Dämpfer etwas runterschleifen, damit diese nicht mehr so breit sind?!


----------



## easy.vic (24. Januar 2014)

Das habe ich auch zuerst überlegt. Aber ich kam davon ab. Ich bin mir nicht so sicher gewesen ob es nicht doch am besten ist wie vom Hersteller gedacht. Vermutlich schon machbar. Ich baue den Dämpfer jedoch so selten aus (höchstens 1x im Jahr bzw. jetzt das erste Mal nach 2 Jahren), da wird's auch mit einmal Schraube lösen gehen müssen.


----------



## Koni-Rider (26. Januar 2014)

Fährt schon wer die Kombi 27,5" Vorne und hinten 26"?


----------



## xpate (26. Januar 2014)

Heute Schneerunde


----------



## biker123456 (29. Januar 2014)

Ready for 2014:



 
Erneuerungen sind:

- Laufradsat: Spank Subrosa Evo 30 AL Felgen auf Hope Evo Naben (hinten 40T) und Sapim Race Speichen
- Schwalbe Fat Albert Reifen
- 6-Loch Shimano XT Scheiben 180 mm
- Kind Shock Lev Stütze 125 mm mit Shimano Saint 3-fach Shifter als Hebel
- Rock Shox Monarch Plus 2014er Dämpfer in 200x57 mit exzentrischen Buchsen (schwarz eloxieren lassen bei User MadLine/Reduzierhülsen und Scheiben fräsen lassen von User Bleischlucker)
- Zugstufen Knopf und DFR Kappe schwarz eloxieren lassen von User MadLine
- Shimano Saint Kettenführung mit E.13 Bash
- Titanschrauben gold in der Lenkzone

hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder:


 



 



 



 



 

Kommentare und Kritik erwünscht!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. Januar 2014)

Wow. Sehr schick. Mir gefällts seht gut !!!

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## greg12 (29. Januar 2014)

und wie läuft der monarch + im rem? welchen tune hast genommen? luftkammer verkleinert?


----------



## biker123456 (29. Januar 2014)

Der Monarch arbeitet klasse - spricht viel besser an, als mein DRCV mit Push Tuning (Volume Kit)!

Habe M/M High Volume und bis jetzt noch nichts weiter dran verändert!


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Januar 2014)

So ich hab mich nun entschieden und gebe meine R7 rahmen Mod. 2012 in rahmengöße 19,5" ab, ich werde auf ein Tyee umsteigen. Fals jemand interesse an dem rahmen haben sollte dann alles weitere via PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy.vic (29. Januar 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Der Monarch arbeitet klasse - spricht viel besser an, als mein DRCV mit Push Tuning (Volume Kit)!
> 
> Habe M/M High Volume und bis jetzt noch nichts weiter dran verändert!



Hattest du das komplette Push-Tuning oder meinst du nur das Volume-Kit?

Das Rad sieht sehr stimmig aus


----------



## biker123456 (29. Januar 2014)

Nur das Volume - Kit ... hat aber auch schon einen Unterschied gemacht!


----------



## easy.vic (29. Januar 2014)

Hast du den Dämpfer noch? Ich hätte nämlich Interesse an dem Volume Kit


----------



## biker123456 (29. Januar 2014)

ja, den Dämpfer habe ich noch und das Volume Kit würde ich gerne trotzdem behalten ... 

man kann das Kit aber auch über England über "TF Tuned" beziehen!

Gruß Max


----------



## easy.vic (29. Januar 2014)

Alles klar. Ich weiß das ich es dort bekomme. Hätte gehofft es etwas günstiger zu bekommen


----------



## biker123456 (29. Januar 2014)

Tut mir leid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy.vic (29. Januar 2014)

Ach quatsch. Alles gut. Jedenfalls viel Spaß mit dem Rad in der kommenden Saison 

Was für Pedale hast du da dran?

...Den Dämpfer (DRCV) finde ich grundsätzlich klasse; haut nur viel zu schnell durch. Werde aber in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft das Ding eh komplett 'pushen' lassen.


----------



## biker123456 (29. Januar 2014)

Ich habe die NC-17 Sudpin III dran - nie wieder andere!


----------



## Totoxl (29. Januar 2014)

Ich finde eure Aussagen zum Thema DRCV sehr interessant. Ich habe ja ein 2014 Remedy und kann mich über den DRCV nicht beschweren, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung grobe 95kg, SAG habe ich bei 25% und habe ihn bislang noch nicht zum Durchschlagen bekommen. Riesige Drops fahre ich allerdings auch nicht. Was nicht ganz unwichtig ist, es ist ein CTD Dämpfer und ich fahre in meist offen.

Das wichtigste hätte ich fast vergessen, das Remedy dort oben kommt richtig gut.


----------



## easy.vic (29. Januar 2014)

FOX RP2 DRCV 2011 ohne Boostvalve. Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung zwischen 68-73kg. Mit 30% SAG wird's schon echt haarig und bei etwas unter 25% geht's so gerade noch, aber das ist mir zu wenig. Dabei mache ich jetzt nicht die wildesten Dinge. Aber bei Sprüngen und Drops ist der Ring häufig ganz unten. Wenn man ohne Luft komplett einfedert, dann fällt der Ring von der Stange. Das hatte ich zwar noch nicht, aber wirklich absolut kurz davor (Kolbenstange ist dann unterhalb des Ringes nicht mehr zu sehen. Es reicht dann ein Fingertipp damit er herunterfällt). Also etwas mehr Endprogression wäre top. Aber vermutlich verzichte ich erst mal auf das Volume-Kit - außer ich hätte es jetzt hier ergattern können  - , da ich dann mal sehen/fühlen möchte was Push daraus zaubert und checke ob ich's dann noch brauche bzw. werden die mich da schon beraten


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Januar 2014)

Hier mal mein Remedy 7 2009
Und heute sind noch zwei neue Teile gekommen


----------



## Whip (30. Januar 2014)

Nice. Was wiegt die Möhre ?


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Januar 2014)

Whip schrieb:


> Nice. Was wiegt die Möhre ?



Danke das Remedy wiegt 13,5kg, bin zufrieden und geht gut ab


----------



## Totoxl (30. Januar 2014)

Als ich erst das Bild vom Lenker gesehen habe, dachte ich nur "nicht schon wieder". Ich finde die Farbe des Lenkers ziemlich bescheiden und kann nicht ganz nach vollziehen warum man den so oft sieht (hier lasse ich mich auch gerne belehren)
Aber bei deinem Rad könnte der richtig gut aussehen. Er passt wohl optisch gut zu den Standrohren der Gabel und zum Trek Schriftzug


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Januar 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Als ich erst das Bild vom Lenker gesehen habe, dachte ich nur "nicht schon wieder". Ich finde die Farbe des Lenkers ziemlich bescheiden und kann nicht ganz nach vollziehen warum man den so oft sieht (hier lasse ich mich auch gerne belehren)
> Aber bei deinem Rad könnte der richtig gut aussehen. Er passt wohl optisch gut zu den Standrohren der Gabel und zum Trek Schriftzug



Ja du hast schon Recht, diese Kombi von Renthal wird oft verbaut bzw.gefahren, aber ich habe Sie aus optischen Gründen gewählt.
Der Lenker ist auch noch ein wenig breiter, als mein alter Race Face. Bin gespannt wie es fertig aussieht


----------



## outfaced (30. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig ne Ahnung, ob man die Wippe (2009)





mit der hier (2011)




ersetzen kann.

Hauptasche ob Abstände und Achsen passen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy.vic (30. Januar 2014)

Da kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber mich würde interessieren warum du das machen möchtest. Ist deine defekt?


----------



## projekt (30. Januar 2014)

outfaced schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig ne Ahnung, ob man die Wippe (2009)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... die Dimensionen sind nicht gleich.

Gruß projekt


----------



## TobyR (31. Januar 2014)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Danke das Remedy wiegt 13,5kg, bin zufrieden und geht gut ab


 Hey...
Du hast ne 2014 Lyrik drin? Die Solo Air oder die Coil? 160mm oder 170mm?


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Januar 2014)

TobyR schrieb:


> Hey...
> Du hast ne 2014 Lyrik drin? Die Solo Air oder die Coil? 160mm oder 170mm?



Hi TobyR,

hab dieses hier drin und die ist um längen besser als die alte lyrik u-turn

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...-160-tapered-maxle-lite-20-weiss.html?mfid=45

Sehe gerade du hast die Pike in deinem Remedy und zufrieden? Welches Modell?


----------



## TobyR (31. Januar 2014)

Danke Sushi
ich hab mir ne Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air 2014 in 170mm für mein 2009 Remedy gegönnt. Bin leider noch nicht zum Testen gekommen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Januar 2014)

TobyR schrieb:


> Danke Sushi
> ich hab mir ne Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air 2014 in 170mm für mein 2009 Remedy gegönnt. Bin leider noch nicht zum Testen gekommen.



Was mit der Pike? ist die nicht so sahnig wie alle sagen?


----------



## Sunfighter (31. Januar 2014)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hi TobyR,
> 
> hab dieses hier drin und die ist um längen besser als die alte lyrik u-turn
> 
> ...



Also da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. 
Ich hatte Soloair, DPA und jetz UTurn in meiner 2013er Lyrik und die DPA war mit Abstand die schlechteste und die UTurn die beste wenn auch schwerste Variante.
Komisch wie die Meinungen da so auseinandergehen können ...


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Januar 2014)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Also da muss ich dir leider widersprechen.
> Ich hatte Soloair, DPA und jetz UTurn in meiner 2013er Lyrik und die DPA war mit Abstand die schlechteste und die UTurn die beste wenn auch schwerste Variante.
> Komisch wie die Meinungen da so auseinandergehen können ...



Ja da jeder seine eigene Meinung und meine U-Turn 2009 war zweimal defekt, Verstellung gebrochen, die 2013 ist auch um einiges Steifer als meine 2009 mit 36mm Standrohr. Jeder soll glücklich werden, ich finde meine absolut fein. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal wechseln sollte dann wirds wohl eine Mattoc


----------



## Sunfighter (31. Januar 2014)

die 2009er lyrik hatte 36mm Standrohre? 
Ich dachte ehrlich gesagt die hätte schon immer 35mm.
Allein die Stahlfeder der Uturn spricht mmn einfach deutlich besser an, sackt nicht weg und hat nicht diese starke Endprogression.

Da sieht man mal wieder wie subjektiv Eindrücke sein können und wie wenig man demnach auf Testberichte aus Zeitungen oder auch im Internet geben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobyR (31. Januar 2014)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Was mit der Pike? ist die nicht so sahnig wie alle sagen?


Die Pike ist ne erstklassige Allmountain Gabel. Das Ansprechverhalten entspricht meiner Boxxer RC2 Coil Gabel, sprich hervorragend. Auch steht Sie über den ganzen Federweg richtig satt, kein Wegsacken, Durchtauchen und dennoch schön sensibel. Mit der Möglichkeit der Luftkammerverkleinerung kannst Sie auch schön progressiv fahren, oder eben nicht  Leider.....ist Sie nicht so Verwindungssteif wie eine 36er Lyrik mit 20mm Steckachse. Das hat mich beim technisch anspruchsvollen Fahren ( z.B. alpine Spitzkehren mit Stufen, Umsetzen von HR und VR..etc...) doch negativ gestört. Deshalb hab ich mich entschieden die neue Lyrik zu testen.
Nachtrag....auch die Solo Air Pike.
Ja die 2009 / 2010 Lyrik hatte 36er die 2014 Lyrik 35er Standrohre


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre die Pike ja nun auch in meinem Remedy und kann auch nur positives drüber berichten, aber sie ist schon was mehr als nur eine AM gabel.
Steifigkeitsnachteile im vergleich zu meiner Lyrik konnte ich so jetzt nicht ausmachen, aber ich betreibe auch kein "stolper biken"


----------



## Sunfighter (31. Januar 2014)

Also ich wollt mich vorher nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher war dass die Lyrik auch 2009 und 2010 nur 35mm Standrohre hatte  .... habs jetzt nochmal gecheckt und hatte Recht, auch die Lyriks dieses Jahrgangs hatten 35mm, mehr oder weniger der einzige Unterschied (bis auf Dämpfung und Feder, also Innereien) ist dass die Buchsen im Casting höher sitzen (gleiches Casting wie Domain) weshalb man diese Modelle auf 180mm pumpen kann. 
Die Unterschiede liegen in der MiCo Dämpfung und der neu entwickelten DPA und soloair Feder. 
Wo der gefühlte deutliche Steifigkeitszuwachs herkommen soll is mir da auch eher schleierhaft.


----------



## biker123456 (31. Januar 2014)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Also ich wollt mich vorher nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher war dass die Lyrik auch 2009 und 2010 nur 35mm Standrohre hatte  .... habs jetzt nochmal gecheckt und hatte Recht ..


Hätte mich auch gewundert!


----------



## TobyR (31. Januar 2014)

@ Sunfighter : Danke fürs Nachlesen. Dachte es wären 36 iger gewesen. Bzgl. Steifigkeit......da sind wir wieder in einem Subjektiven Bereich angekommen  Ich hab keine keine Messwerte bzgl. Torsionssteiffigkeit.


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Januar 2014)

TobyR schrieb:


> @ Sunfighter : Danke fürs Nachlesen. Dachte es wären 36 iger gewesen. Bzgl. Steifigkeit......da sind wir wieder in einem Subjektiven Bereich angekommen  Ich hab keine keine Messwerte bzgl. Torsionssteiffigkeit.


Ja ist meine persönliche Wahrnehmung, bezüglich der Steifigkeit....optisch hat das dann wohl getäuscht, meine 2009 Lyrik sah trotzdem wuchtiger aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (31. Januar 2014)

Bei der bremssteifigkeit ist die Pikre mit 221,1 Nm/° und die Lyrik mit 243,3Mn/° gemessen worden, wobei die pike ein 27,5" gabel war, ich denke als 26" würde das etwas besser ausfallen.
Bei der verdrehsteifigkeit hattte die Pike 29,9Nm/° und die Lyrik 28Nm/° fällt also zu gunster der Pike aus und das obwohl sie nur eine 15mm steckachse hat.

Ich glaube kaum das man den unterschied wirklich spürt, wer schon mal etwas mit 200Nm festgezogen hat weis das man 20nm mehr oder weniger nicht merkt !


----------



## Billybob (3. Februar 2014)

Billybob schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, hab günstig ne Pike erstanden und brauche jetzt ne untere Lagerschale in 1,5". Auf welche Bezeichnung muss ich denn da achten?
> Hat evtl jemand direkt nen guten Produkttip der sich preislich im Rahmen hält?
> Danke schonmal



Die Gabel ist nun unterwegs... 
Hat mal wer ne Bezeichnung für mich? Danke!


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Februar 2014)

So Umbau von Lenker und Vorbau fertig


----------



## biker123456 (7. Februar 2014)

Klasse Bike, aber ehrlich gesagt passt das rot nicht richtig rein!


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Februar 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Klasse Bike, aber ehrlich gesagt passt das rot nicht richtig rein!



Danke......Ja da gebe ich Dir schon recht, aber evtl kommt noch ne Avid Elixir 9 Trail dran  für den Moment bleibt es so.


----------



## TobyR (9. Februar 2014)

Neulich im Wald.......


----------



## geländesportler (9. Februar 2014)

@TobyR bist mit den Onzas zufrieden? hab zur Zeit noch die xr.4 im Winter drauf, im Sommmer fahr ich den Mountainking. Bin am überlegen ob ich den im Sommer drauf lass.


----------



## ms303 (9. Februar 2014)

Und wieso baut man den Dämpfer so rum ein?


----------



## HardRock07 (9. Februar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich, weil sonst die luftkammer an die wippe knallt  . War bei meinem Vivid R2C auch der Fall. Die Wippe touchiert die Kammer fast unmerklich. Allerdings haben Lackabplatzer an selbiger mich dazu bewegt, den Dämpfer auch zu drehen. Ich denke Toby gings da ähnlich.


----------



## TobyR (9. Februar 2014)

@ Geländesportler: Bisher sehr! Fahre Sie aber erst seit kurzem. Guter Nassgripp, gute Selbstreinigung,  schönes Volumen auf den ZTR Flow, schöne Dämpfung, gutes Gewicht, der gefühlte Rollwiderstand ist aber höher als bei ner RQ oder Fat A. Über Pannenschutz und Trockengrip, sowie Grobschotter kann ich noch nichts sagen....
@ ms303: Reduzierung der ungefederten Massen......JA....ist nur ein "Muckenseckele" aber gibt MIR ein gutes Gefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobyR (9. Februar 2014)

@HardRock07 : Ich hatte den Dämpfer nie anderstherum verbaut.....daher kann ich dazu nix sagen.....aber rein von dem optischen Abschätzen ist es glaub ich schon recht eng.....und "upside down" verbaut ist genügend Freigang überall ,)


----------



## Patrick323 (9. Februar 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Ready for 2014:
> 
> Erneuerungen sind:
> 
> ...



Sieht super aus! 

Hast du die Subrosa mal gewogen? Die stecken mir fürs nächste Bike auch in der Nase. Ich bin zwar alles andere als ein Gewichtsfanatiker, aber die sollen ja doch recht grobe Abweichungen vom Nenngewicht haben.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## biker123456 (9. Februar 2014)

Patrick323 schrieb:


> Sieht super aus!
> 
> Hast du die Subrosa mal gewogen? Die stecken mir fürs nächste Bike auch in der Nase. Ich bin zwar alles andere als ein Gewichtsfanatiker, aber die sollen ja doch recht grobe Abweichungen vom Nenngewicht haben.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin auf 510g je Felge gekommen .. sind die Dynamal .. es gibt die auch in einem aderen Alu ("super 6 " oder so) da wiegt die Felge mal locker 560g ..


----------



## Patrick323 (9. Februar 2014)

okay, dank dir für die Info!


----------



## mr.impossible (20. Februar 2014)

im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/334050-trek-remedy-7-2010-19-5-custom

m.


----------



## Marc84 (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe hier jetzt einiges durch gelesen. 
Wollte mal nachfragen ob es sinn macht die Fox Fload DRCV Gabel gegen eine neue RS Pike Gabel zu tauschen? 

MFG 
Marc


----------



## motorsportfreak (20. Februar 2014)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe hier jetzt einiges durch gelesen.
> Wollte mal nachfragen ob es sinn macht die Fox Fload DRCV Gabel gegen eine neue RS Pike Gabel zu tauschen?
> ...




Hi,
die einen sagen so, die anderen so...ich persönlich bin mit meiner Fox zufrieden. MTB pimpen iss nichts für mich.

Gruss


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Februar 2014)

So da ich mein Remedy verkauft habe, habe ich noch ein ersatzschaltauge für 12mm steckachse über. Bei interesse PM


----------



## Billybob (20. Februar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ...mein Remedy verkauft habe...



du hast hier jetzt nichts mehr zu suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (20. Februar 2014)

Billybob schrieb:


> du hast hier jetzt nichts mehr zu suchen




Richtig


----------



## Billybob (20. Februar 2014)

viel "Spaß" mit deiner Neuen...


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Februar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So da ich mein Remedy verkauft habe, habe ich noch ein ersatzschaltauge für 12mm steckachse über. Bei interesse PM



Wie kann man nur sein Remedy verkaufen es gibt nix besseres


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Februar 2014)

Billybob schrieb:


> viel "Spaß" mit deiner Neuen...




danke ich denke den werd ich haben !




Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur sein Remedy verkaufen es gibt nix besseres



Och man muß nur über den tellerrand schauen


----------



## hosenmatz (21. Februar 2014)

Hey,
fährt jemand an seinem Remedy eine X01 oder XX1 Kurbel?
Und wenn ja, mit welchem Kettenblatt?
Ich wollte gestern an meinem 2010er 9.8 XX1 mit 36 Zähnen montieren:
Passt nicht. Das Kettenblatt stößt gegen den Hinterbau 
Morgen hole ich mir ein 34er, das könnte vielleicht gerade so passen.
Hoffentlich


----------



## cubanito (21. Februar 2014)

hosenmatz schrieb:


> Hey,
> fährt jemand an seinem Remedy eine X01 oder XX1 Kurbel?
> Und wenn ja, mit welchem Kettenblatt?
> Ich wollte gestern an meinem 2010er 9.8 XX1 mit 36 Zähnen montieren:
> ...


 

puh dann haste aber viel Saft in den Beinen....also 36er ist schon echt heftig..hab mein 34er gegen ein 30er getauscht und finde es jetzt Tourentauglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (21. Februar 2014)

> Wie kann man nur sein Remedy verkaufen es gibt nix besseres



Wenn du wüsstes...etliche sogar


----------



## huddersfield (5. März 2014)

Moin moin,
Hat mal jemand diese weichen Alu-Bolzen/Schrauben am Remedy (mod. 9 / 2012) gegen Titan ersetzt bzw haltbare aus Alu? Insb. die Schraube an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. 
Wenn ja, wo habt ihr diese bestellt bzw fertigen lassen (und mit welchen techn. Angaben)? Ich meine nicht die Ersatzteile von  Trek...

Danke für die Info im Voraus, und gute Fahrt


----------



## biker123456 (5. März 2014)

für die obere Dämpferaufnahme habe ich eine schwarze Titanschraube von Tuning Pedals genommen ... bis jetzt hält diese! 

http://www.tuning-pedals.de/epages/...s/62494168/Categories/Titan_Schrauben/schwarz


----------



## Marc84 (6. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe
Wo bekomme ich Ersatzteile für mein Remedy 2012 es geht um das Teil aus der Dämpferbrücke (siehe Bild). Da ist mir trotz Drehmomentschlüssel das Gewinde kaputt gegangen. 
Vielleicht gibt es das ja sogar in anderem Material was Stabiler ist. 

Vorab schon mal Viele Dank 

MFG 
Marc


----------



## biker123456 (6. März 2014)

sollte das hier sein:

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...8913--Nr-5---Schraube-Bolzen--M10x1-0x20.html


----------



## biker123456 (6. März 2014)

ansonsten mal bei Bikealm schauen - die haben eigtl. alles an Ersatzteilen ...


----------



## Totoxl (6. März 2014)

Schaue auf der Trek Homepage nach einem Händler in deiner Nähe, der kann dir den Flip Chip bestellen

Klick hier http://locator.trekbikes.com/?lang=de


----------



## Marc84 (8. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen 
Bin gerade im Baumarkt und habe vergessen etwas zu messen kann mir vielleicht schnell jemand helfen :-( 
Und zwar wollte ich mir ein Maulschlüssel besorgen um hinten an der Steckachse die Mutter fest zu ziehen die dicke die quasi über der Steckachse sitzt kann mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen welche Größe ich brauche 

MFG Marc 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## criscross (8. März 2014)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Bin gerade im Baumarkt und habe vergessen etwas zu messen kann mir vielleicht schnell jemand helfen :-(
> Und zwar wollte ich mir ein Maulschlüssel besorgen um hinten an der Steckachse die Mutter fest zu ziehen die dicke die quasi über der Steckachse sitzt kann mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen welche Größe ich brauche
> 
> ...


du meinst die wo auch das Schaltauge mit angeschraubt wird ?
müßte ne 22er sein


----------



## Marc84 (8. März 2014)

Ja genau die 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc84 (8. März 2014)

Müsste oder ist 22? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## criscross (8. März 2014)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Müsste oder ist 22?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


22-23


----------



## huddersfield (8. März 2014)

22 mm... war das noch schnell genug?


----------



## xpate (8. März 2014)

Auch wenn du wohl nicht mehr da bist: 20er sagte mein Rad eben im Keller.


----------



## Marc84 (8. März 2014)

Hmmmmm ich habe jetzt 22 geholt hoffe es passt werde es gleich mal testen allen schon mal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marc84 (8. März 2014)

Also für die die es interessiert 22 er passt nicht :-( 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## xpate (8. März 2014)

Zu groß?
Weil ich vorhin an meinem Remedy 8 2013 nen 20 hatte, der dann passte.


----------



## Marc84 (8. März 2014)

Zu klein gemessen sind es 23mm beim 2012 er 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marc84 (8. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Da bin ich noch mal 
Ich habe da schon wieder eine frage und zwar bin ich am überlegen, da mein Fox Dämpfer jetzt zum dritten mal defekt ist mir einen RS Dämpfer zu kaufen. 
Habe hier schon öfter von Monarch gelesen sorry wenn ich jetzt nicht die 8960 Themen durch lese. 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eure Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer mal berichten und ob es sich lohnt auf RS umzurüsten. 
Vielleicht auch welcher es von denen ist, weil es da ja verschiedene gibt wo ich noch nicht so ganz durchblicke was genau die verschiedenen Unterschiede sind. 
Ich bin eher der Touren und Trail Fahrer weiß ja nicht ob das eine Rolle Spielt. 

Vorab schon mal Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruffy110 (10. März 2014)

Kenne RS Dämpfer beim Remedy nur von Bildern....Rene Wildhaber ist ja von RS gesponsort und fährt glaub ich einen Monarch. Ob das aber eine Sonderanfertigung für ihn ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber wird wohl schon funktionieren 

Ansonsten hat glaube ich im 29er Forum im Remedy-Threat ein Bild mit einem FloatX Dämpfer eingestellt - Ist zwar auch von Fox, aber halt kein DRCV...kannst ja mal nachschauen.

Vg


----------



## Marc84 (10. März 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort aber wenn nehme ich kein FOX mehr aber werde meinen Dämpfer jetzt noch mal reparieren und dann mal schauen wie lange er dann wieder hält in der Zwischenzeit wollte ich mich über RS Dämpfer informieren 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sunfighter (10. März 2014)

Einige User haben den RS Monarch Plus im Remedy verbaut und loben ihn sehr, allerdings tuts der normale vermutlich genauso wenn man nicht ein reinrassiger Bikeparkfahrer ist. (für diesen Einsatz is das Remedy sowieso eher suboptimal^^)
Da der DRCV Dämpfer aber eine Sonderlänge hat passt kein anderer Dämpfer exakt, deshalb benötigt man Offset-Buchsen um dem etwas entgegenzuwirken oder man nimmt die Geoänderung in Kauf (Winkel werden etwas steiler und das Tretlager geht etwas hoch)
Welcher Tune am besten zum Remedy passt weiß ich aus dem Stehgreif nicht mehr, allerdings kann man das ganze in diesem Thread innerhalb der letzten 50 Seiten nachlesen. Dort findet man auch die Maße für die neuen Buchsen, denn ob mit Offset oder ohne, die braucht man so oder so.


----------



## geländesportler (10. März 2014)

Servus zsam, hat von euch schon mal einer die Hinterbaukugellager gegen Gleitlager getauscht? meiner Meinung könnte dies mehr Sinn machen, da die Lager nur punktuell belastet werden.


----------



## bansaiman (18. März 2014)

Wieviel wiegt eigentlich der 2012 bzw 2013 carbon rahmen ohne Dämpfer?und falls eine Version mit und eine ohne Alu hinterbau ist auch bitte diese Differenz.

bei all dem Terz um die neuen 160er carbon enduros fiel mir ein,dass der remedy Alu in 17,5 um die 2650gramm hatte.da müsste das carbon pedant doch auch um die 2400gramm haben,oder?


----------



## Mr.Penguin (21. März 2014)

Nabend,
Ich weiß, der Umbau auf X-12 wurde hier schon ausreichend besprochen. Aber macht es eigentlich für mich Sinn bei 68kg fahrfertig ( 2011er Remedy mit Lyrik RC2DH)? Gibts da Langzeiterfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terja (25. März 2014)

Servus,
ich benötige kurz ne Info , und zwar möchte ich in mein Remedy 2012 (DRCV Gabel) eine große
203er XT Scheibe am Vorderrad einbauen ,was für`n Adapter brauch ich da ?
Passt der SM-MA-F203P/P ???
Danke schonmal 
Grüße


----------



## Sunfighter (27. März 2014)

postmount auf postmount sollte passen, is im grunde der gleiche adapter wie schon verbaut war nur für ne 203er scheibe also statt 180 sollte 203 stehen, der rest gleich.
ne 203er scheibe is ne coole sache, habs bei mir nie bereut.


----------



## Terja (27. März 2014)

Danke für die Info .


----------



## Burnhard (27. März 2014)

geländesportler schrieb:


> Servus zsam, hat von euch schon mal einer die Hinterbaukugellager gegen Gleitlager getauscht? meiner Meinung könnte dies mehr Sinn machen, da die Lager nur punktuell belastet werden.


Hey Matze 
Gab mal jemand der sein Santa V10 auf Gleitlager umgebaut such mal danach im Forum. Aber er hats wohl recht schnell wieder zurück gebaut.


----------



## geländesportler (29. März 2014)

Danke Bernie!


----------



## brki (31. März 2014)

Servus, 

ich möchte bei meinem Remedy 8 von 2010 auch endlich mal die 32er Talas tauschen und bin mir ziemlich unschlüssig ob ich die neue Pike nehmen soll oder eher doch eine 170 mm Lyrik. Habe die Bontrager Rhythm Comp Laufräder mit 15 mm Achse. Einige Seiten vorher hat jemand geschrieben, dass man beim Rhythm Elite von 15mm vorne auf 20mm umbauen kann. Geht das auch beim Comp LRS?
Ist jemand schon beide Gabeln im direkten Vergleich im Remedy gefahren und kann etwas darüber berichten?
Sind 170mm fürs Remedy zu viel? Ich wiege fahrfertig so um die 90 - 95 kg, deshalb suche ich halt was robustes. Vielen Dank


----------



## greg12 (31. März 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt eigentlich der 2012 bzw 2013 carbon rahmen ohne Dämpfer?und falls eine Version mit und eine ohne Alu hinterbau ist auch bitte diese Differenz.
> 
> bei all dem Terz um die neuen 160er carbon enduros fiel mir ein,dass der remedy Alu in 17,5 um die 2650gramm hatte.da müsste das carbon pedant doch auch um die 2400gramm haben,oder?



http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5246/trek-full-suspension-remedy-9-9-carbon


----------



## bansaiman (31. März 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5246/trek-full-suspension-remedy-9-9-carbon




Danke!sonst bin ich immer direkt an der datenbank u.diesmal nicht drangedacht ;-)
ist aber krass leicht. davon gehen noch über 300Gramm Dämpfer u.zugehörige hardware sowie sattelklemme ab.


----------



## brki (1. April 2014)

Hm hat keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Sunfighter (1. April 2014)

brki schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich möchte bei meinem Remedy 8 von 2010 auch endlich mal die 32er Talas tauschen und bin mir ziemlich unschlüssig ob ich die neue Pike nehmen soll oder eher doch eine 170 mm Lyrik. Habe die Bontrager Rhythm Comp Laufräder mit 15 mm Achse. Einige Seiten vorher hat jemand geschrieben, dass man beim Rhythm Elite von 15mm vorne auf 20mm umbauen kann. Geht das auch beim Comp LRS?
> Ist jemand schon beide Gabeln im direkten Vergleich im Remedy gefahren und kann etwas darüber berichten?
> Sind 170mm fürs Remedy zu viel? Ich wiege fahrfertig so um die 90 - 95 kg, deshalb suche ich halt was robustes. Vielen Dank




Ich hab ne 170mm Lyrik RC2DH U Turn in meinem 2012er Remedy verbaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Sie ist halt nicht leicht, zumindest nicht als UTurn, dafür find ich die Performance sehr gut. Eine Pike bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren, deshalb kann ich nicht sagen ob die Pike wirklich nochmal besser ist.
Klarer Pluspunkt für die Pike ist das Gewicht und die 15mm Achse, da du dann nicht wechseln müsstest, Nachteil der Pike ist wohl der Preis. Zur Performance kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber da schwärmen ja alle immer nur ... (wobei man auch nicht alles glauben sollte, die Leute reden sich ja auch oft unnötige Käufe und sogar Fehlkäufe schön und umgekehrt^^)
Klarer Pluspunkt für die Lyrik ist der Preis und klarer Nachteil das Gewicht, dafür kann man seine Lyrik einfach selber warten und bei Bedarf leicht umbaun, was mit der neuen Charger Dämpfung ja nicht mehr ganz so leicht gehen soll ... da darf man mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren 
Dazu kommt noch die deutlich höhere Einbauhöhe der Lyrik (in 170mm, sonst ist nicht viel um das stimmt) wodurch der Lenkwinkel des Remedy schön flach wird, die Pike baut ja für ne 160er Gabel eher niedrig und der Unterschied zur 32er Float ist nicht besonders groß. Da gehen aber die Geschmäcker wieder auseinander und mit nem Winkelsteuersatz kann man den Lenkwinkel auch flacher bekommen und das sogar noch ohne das Tretlager anzuheben.

Wenn ich das Geld hätte und mir jetzt eine Gabel kaufen würde, würde ich vermutlich mal eine Pike versuchen und hoffen dass die ganzen positiven Berichte zutreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brki (1. April 2014)

Ok danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort! U-Turn heist, dass die auch absenkbar ist? 
Der Preis für die Lyrik wäre halt schon ein echtes Argument gegen die Pike. Weisst du ob man die Comp Nabe auf 20 mm umbauen kann oder nur bei der Elite?


----------



## bansaiman (1. April 2014)

brki schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich möchte bei meinem Remedy 8 von 2010 auch endlich mal die 32er Talas tauschen und bin mir ziemlich unschlüssig ob ich die neue Pike nehmen soll oder eher doch eine 170 mm Lyrik. Habe die Bontrager Rhythm Comp Laufräder mit 15 mm Achse. Einige Seiten vorher hat jemand geschrieben, dass man beim Rhythm Elite von 15mm vorne auf 20mm umbauen kann. Geht das auch beim Comp LRS?
> Ist jemand schon beide Gabeln im direkten Vergleich im Remedy gefahren und kann etwas darüber berichten?
> Sind 170mm fürs Remedy zu viel? Ich wiege fahrfertig so um die 90 - 95 kg, deshalb suche ich halt was robustes. Vielen Dank





Einbaulänge:

Float 32 521mm
Pike 160 542
Lyrik 160 545
Lyrik 170 logisch 555


"Verhältnismäßig niedrig für ne 160er Gabel" ist aber großzügig gesprochen bei 3mm Differenz zu ner 160 Lyrik. Der größte Sprung it überhaupt eine der längerhubigen Gabeln zu nehmen ;-)
Und 570 € oder teils weniger für ne nagelneue Pike ausm Shop finde ich nicht teuer bei der Leistung. Ne Deville oder Float sind teuer ^^

Aber das macht nichts, ich hatte mal ne Gabel mit einbaulänge einer 180er Gabel drin. Da habe ich dann schlechteres Kletterverhalten gemerkt.
Kauf dir ne gut funktionierende 160er Gabel. 1cm FW macht kaum Unterschied, wenn der vorhandene Federweg gut arbeitet. bei 2 cm mehr Einbauhöhe ist der LW 1 Grad flacher und doch die GEo nicht so verändert,d ass bergauf irgendwas im Argen läge. 170 sind nicht nötig. Ich fahre ne Mattoc Pro ( http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...n/product/review-manitou-mattoc-pro-14-48214/ ). Auch hammer, nur leider überall ausverkauft z.Z. jede der beiden ist spitze (einer ausm Pike Thread fährt Pike und Mattoc, es sei wohl nur geschmackssache, welche man bevorzuge. Die Mattoc ist wie ne Mini Dh Gabel) und du fährst mit beiden besser als mit der Lyrik. im Bikemarkt bekommst du die Pike regelmäßig sogar noch günstiger zu kaufen. Wenn du auf ein Lockout verzichten kannst (ich finde es quatsch und habe es weder gebraucht noch vermisst) dann nimm die Pike RC; spart nochmals Moneten.


----------



## Marc84 (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Gut das ihr das ansprecht da ich auch am überlegen bin, meine Fox Gabel aus meinem Remedy raus zu schmeißen und eine RS Pike rein zu machen jetzt frage ich mich nur welchen Federweg ich nehmen soll? 
Habe jetzt schon mal gehört, das 160mm zu viel wären, das das Bike dann zu "kippelig" wird was ist eure Meinung dazu? Lohnt sich der Umbau einer DRCV Gabel mit Kashima Beschichtung auf die Pike? 

Vorab schon mal Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

MFG 
Marc


----------



## brki (1. April 2014)

Was meinst du denn mit "wie ne mini DH Gabel" bei der Mattoc? Hab gelesen, dass die Mattoc nicht so stark wegsackt wie die Pike, wenns mal steil und eher technisch wird. Kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## noco (1. April 2014)

Kann mir bitte einer die Dämpferbuchsenmasse bzw. Einbaubreite vom Remedy 2009 verraten? Muchas gracias!


----------



## bansaiman (2. April 2014)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Gut das ihr das ansprecht da ich auch am überlegen bin, meine Fox Gabel aus meinem Remedy raus zu schmeißen und eine RS Pike rein zu machen jetzt frage ich mich nur welchen Federweg ich nehmen soll?
> Habe jetzt schon mal gehört, das 160mm zu viel wären, das das Bike dann zu "kippelig" wird was ist eure Meinung dazu? Lohnt sich der Umbau einer DRCV Gabel mit Kashima Beschichtung auf die Pike?
> ...




Guck mal in meinen Beitrag über deinem ;-) 160 mm klappt super.


----------



## bansaiman (2. April 2014)

brki schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit "wie ne mini DH Gabel" bei der Mattoc? Hab gelesen, dass die Mattoc nicht so stark wegsackt wie die Pike, wenns mal steil und eher technisch wird. Kannst du das bestätigen?




Guckst du hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-mattoc-pro-fahrberichte-und-erfahrungen.687345/ 

ersten 3 Beiträge von mir bilden nen ausführlichen Bericht und weiter hinten findest du andere aussagekräftige kommentare u.Vergleiche


----------



## greg12 (2. April 2014)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Gut das ihr das ansprecht da ich auch am überlegen bin, meine Fox Gabel aus meinem Remedy raus zu schmeißen und eine RS Pike rein zu machen jetzt frage ich mich nur welchen Federweg ich nehmen soll?
> Habe jetzt schon mal gehört, das 160mm zu viel wären, das das Bike dann zu "kippelig" wird was ist eure Meinung dazu? Lohnt sich der Umbau einer DRCV Gabel mit Kashima Beschichtung auf die Pike?
> ...



160mm sind an der front kein problem. lw wird flacher, tretlager kommt höher aber kippelig könnt ich nicht bestätigen. 
für bergauf ohne absenkung solltest du den vorbau ohne spacer drunter verbauen, damit die front nicht zu hoch wird! 
dann sind auch steile anstiege kein problem! das hohe tretlager ist gerade in technisch verblockten passagen ein vorteil, weil kaum pedalaufsetzer passieren..


----------



## Marc84 (2. April 2014)

Okay vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Brauche ich für die Gabel ein zu bauen noch irgendwelche Teile ausser die Gabel also kann ich Lager und alles von der Alten Float nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (2. April 2014)

notwendig: gabelkralle
wiederverwendbar: konus+unteres steuersatzlager sofern der schaft gleich ist, sprich wahrscheinlich tapered


----------



## Marc84 (2. April 2014)

Es ist das normale Remedy 2012 weis ja nicht was da gleich ist. 
Okay Gabelkralle ist klar


----------



## brki (2. April 2014)

@bansaimann
toll jetzt hast du mich total verunsichert 
Hab mir alles zur Mattoc durchgelesen in dem Thread und bin jetzt komplett unschlüssig ob ich lieber die als die Pike nehmen soll. 
Die Mattoc kann man ja auch auf 170mm umbauen. Bist du deine auch schon so gefahren? 
Meinst du, dass die Mattoc wegen den 34er Rohren weniger steif ist als die Pike mit 35 mm?


----------



## Sunfighter (2. April 2014)

in meinen Augen ist das alles eher eine Glaubensfrage und Kreutzritter die ihre Gabel mit allen Mitteln verteidigen gibt es auch genug ... im Grunde machst du wahrscheinlich mit keiner dieser Gabeln was verkehrt, denn funktionieren tun sie sicherlich alle gut. Schau halt mal für welche Gabel du ein gutes Angebot findest und welche dir auch optisch zusagt. 
Klingt zwar jetzt blöd, aber subjektive Eindrücke anderer Fahrer helfen einem selbst meist nicht weiter, vor allem nicht wenn diese auf heiligen Kreutzzügen unterwegs sind und schon ein halbes Jahr vor Release wussten dass ihre jetzige Gabel um einiges besser sein wird als die Konkurrenz 
Im Grunde muss man sich an jede Gabel erst gewöhnen und ihre Eigenheiten kennenlernen und sich damit arrangieren.

Der aktuelle Trend in Richtung Marketinghype  geht mir ehrlich gesagt gehörig auf die Eier ... jedes Jahr kommt ein neues Produkt raus das das alte absolut in den Schatten stellt ... ja wers glaubt ... und dann setzt man sich mal auf ein 5 Jahre altes Bike (eigentlich absolut unfahrbar wenn man den Marketingleuten glauben schenkt) an dem alles frisch gewartet wurde und ist begeister wie gut das Bike und seine "veralteten" Komponenten doch funktionieren ^^


----------



## brki (2. April 2014)

Ja werd wahrscheinlich die kaufen, dies halt günstiger gibt von den beiden. 
Oder halt doch ne gebrauchte Lyrik, falls man die Bontrager Rhythm Comp Nabe per Adapter umbauen kann von 15mm auf 20mm. Weiss da jemand was? Bei den Rhytm Elite wirbt Trek damit... http://www.bontrager.com/model/09772


----------



## bansaiman (2. April 2014)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> in meinen Augen ist das alles eher eine Glaubensfrage und Kreutzritter die ihre Gabel mit allen Mitteln verteidigen gibt es auch genug ... im Grunde machst du wahrscheinlich mit keiner dieser Gabeln was verkehrt, denn funktionieren tun sie sicherlich alle gut. Schau halt mal für welche Gabel du ein gutes Angebot findest und welche dir auch optisch zusagt.
> Klingt zwar jetzt blöd, aber subjektive Eindrücke anderer Fahrer helfen einem selbst meist nicht weiter, vor allem nicht wenn diese auf heiligen Kreutzzügen unterwegs sind und schon ein halbes Jahr vor Release wussten dass ihre jetzige Gabel um einiges besser sein wird als die Konkurrenz
> Im Grunde muss man sich an jede Gabel erst gewöhnen und ihre Eigenheiten kennenlernen und sich damit arrangieren.
> 
> Der aktuelle Trend in Richtung Marketinghype  geht mir ehrlich gesagt gehörig auf die Eier ... jedes Jahr kommt ein neues Produkt raus das das alte absolut in den Schatten stellt ... ja wers glaubt ... und dann setzt man sich mal auf ein 5 Jahre altes Bike (eigentlich absolut unfahrbar wenn man den Marketingleuten glauben schenkt) an dem alles frisch gewartet wurde und ist begeister wie gut das Bike und seine "veralteten" Komponenten doch funktionieren ^^




Kreutzritter gibt es viele,stimmt.aber deine aussage,dass sie sich viel nehmen werden,habe ich zuvor geschrieben.des Weiteren siehst du,wenn du meinen fahrbericht liest,dass ich durchaus gute Konkurrenten zum Vergleich hab.deinen seitenhieb kannst du daher für dich behalten ;-)
es trifft zu,dass ich schon vorher -blind vertrauend auf die Qualitäten der Dorado- die Gabel angepriesen habe.aber war zum Glück ja auch kein Schuss in den Ofen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (2. April 2014)

brki schrieb:


> Ja werd wahrscheinlich die kaufen, dies halt günstiger gibt von den beiden.
> Oder halt doch ne gebrauchte Lyrik, falls man die Bontrager Rhythm Comp Nabe per Adapter umbauen kann von 15mm auf 20mm. Weiss da jemand was? Bei den Rhytm Elite wirbt Trek damit... http://www.bontrager.com/model/09772




meinen Rhythm Elite konnte ich (fast) ohne Probleme auf 20mm umbaun, obs bei den comp auch geht weiß ich leider nicht. Ich hab hier noch ein Rhythm Elite Vorderrad mit defekter Felge rumliegen dass ich nichtmehr brauche, falls dus also umsonst (lediglich Versand) haben möchtest kannst dus gerne haben, müsstest halt die Felge ersetzen, also einfach dein jetziges umspreichen.

@bansaiman naja wenigstens hat den kleinen Seitenhieb jemand gecheckt, dann war er wenigstens nicht ganz für die Katz  
freut mich ja wenn du mit der Mattoc so zufrieden bist, habe ehrlich gesagt bisher auch noch nichts negatives drüber gelesen, aber ich kenns halt von mir selber, meine neuen Sachen sind einfach immer geil und PUNKT ^^


----------



## bansaiman (2. April 2014)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> meinen Rhythm Elite konnte ich (fast) ohne Probleme auf 20mm umbaun, obs bei den comp auch geht weiß ich leider nicht. Ich hab hier noch ein Rhythm Elite Vorderrad mit defekter Felge rumliegen dass ich nichtmehr brauche, falls dus also umsonst (lediglich Versand) haben möchtest kannst dus gerne haben, müsstest halt die Felge ersetzen, also einfach dein jetziges umspreichen.
> 
> @bansaiman naja wenigstens hat den kleinen Seitenhieb jemand gecheckt, dann war er wenigstens nicht ganz für die Katz
> freut mich ja wenn du mit der Mattoc so zufrieden bist, habe ehrlich gesagt bisher auch noch nichts negatives drüber gelesen, aber ich kenns halt von mir selber, meine neuen Sachen sind einfach immer geil und PUNKT ^^




tja,bei mir aber nicht.ich schreibe auch nachteile,wenn mir was nicht passt am entsprechenden bauteil ;-)


----------



## huddersfield (3. April 2014)

Moin moin,
Hat einer von euch (oder kennt jemand anders) einen RP3 DRCV Dämpfer aus dem Remedy übrig und anzubieten? Am liebsten mit Compression M & Rebound M, boostvalve 175-200. Dürfen auch andere Daten sein. Einbaumaße üblicherweise 197x57.
Habe schon Bikemarkt und alle Buchten bemüht. Ihr seid meine Hoffnung!
Ob das Ding 'nen Service nötig hat oder nicht, erstmal egal...

Greets


----------



## skyoli (4. April 2014)

huddersfield schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Hat einer von euch (oder kennt jemand anders) einen RP3 DRCV Dämpfer aus dem Remedy übrig und anzubieten? Am liebsten mit Compression M & Rebound M, boostvalve 175-200. Dürfen auch andere Daten sein. Einbaumaße üblicherweise 197x57.
> Habe schon Bikemarkt und alle Buchten bemüht. Ihr seid meine Hoffnung!
> Ob das Ding 'nen Service nötig hat oder nicht, erstmal egal...
> ...


Wäre dieser auch noch in Ordnung?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/351035413074?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Frage doch bei dem Händler nach, ob er eine noch übrig hat zum Verkauf direkt ohne ebay!

Grüße

skyoli


----------



## huddersfield (4. April 2014)

Jo, der wäre vllt auch i.O. Danke, aber Auktion ist seit 28.03. vorbei...


----------



## justice_france (4. April 2014)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein remedy 8 2013 gegönnt und bin echt begeistert von dem Bike. Was mich interessieren würde-was haltet ihr von den Bontrager xr 3expert 2.35 Reifen? Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich sie austausche, bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher. 
Ich hab die Federung nach den Werten von der Trek-Homepage abgestimmt, aber ich finde das Fahrwerk dann deutlich zu hart, habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wiege 76kg und habe die Gabel jetzt auf 60psi (Empfehlung 85) und den Dämpfer auf 160 (180). Fahrstil/Einsatzzweck irgendwo zwischen All Mountain und Enduro -Remedy eben.


----------



## Totoxl (5. April 2014)

Ich wollte noch mal mein 27,5" Remedy hier präsentieren. Gibt es hier eigentlich noch andere 2014 Remedy Fahrer?


----------



## Remedy8 (6. April 2014)

Ja ;-)


----------



## Totoxl (6. April 2014)

Ok,  das ist aber ein 29er,  von den gibt es hier ja ein ganzes Rudel.  Hätte mich auch gereizt,  gab es aber leider noch nicht.  Deswegen kam das 27,5er mit nach Hause und ich habe es noch nicht bereut.  Aber den Anschein nach bin ich hier alleine auf einem 27.5er Remedy unterwegs   Wo sind denn die andern?


----------



## Sunfighter (6. April 2014)

justice_france schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein remedy 8 2013 gegönnt und bin echt begeistert von dem Bike. Was mich interessieren würde-was haltet ihr von den Bontrager xr 3expert 2.35 Reifen? Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich sie austausche, bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher.
> Ich hab die Federung nach den Werten von der Trek-Homepage abgestimmt, aber ich finde das Fahrwerk dann deutlich zu hart, habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wiege 76kg und habe die Gabel jetzt auf 60psi (Empfehlung 85) und den Dämpfer auf 160 (180). Fahrstil/Einsatzzweck irgendwo zwischen All Mountain und Enduro -Remedy eben.



Wenn das Bike neu is dann sind die Federelemente noch nicht eingefahren und gehen noch etwas rauer, war bei mir auch so. Nach ein paar Tagen Einfahrzeit wirst du merken dass du ständig mehr Druck brauchst um nicht durchzudacken und eine gute Performance zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (7. April 2014)

Frage:

bei den alten Modellen mit 142*12mm Achse, lohnt sich da im ernshaften AM einsatz der Preis und die Gewichtsersparnis zum Carbonrahmen?
Es sind immerhin 450 Gramm Unterschied bei gleicher Rahmengröße.

Nur ist eines von beidem merklich steifer, bzw. auch wenn das eine weicher sein sollte, was fährt sich in grobem Geläuf besser? und nach den Videos von Santa cruz bin ich auch nicht mehr überzeugt, dass Carbon bei Stürzen/Einschlägen instabiler ist. Sprich solange, ich außen beim Aufschlag des Oberrohrs keinen Risse oder ein Loch sehe, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der Carbon Rahmen noch hält? Sprich wem kann ich mehr vertrauen? Vllt hat jemand durch eigene Erfahrungen oder durch persönliche gekannte Kollegen da direkte Aussagen zu?


----------



## Ruffy110 (9. April 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ok,  das ist aber ein 29er,  von den gibt es hier ja ein ganzes Rudel.  Hätte mich auch gereizt,  gab es aber leider noch nicht.  Deswegen kam das 27,5er mit nach Hause und ich habe es noch nicht bereut.  Aber den Anschein nach bin ich hier alleine auf einem 27.5er Remedy unterwegs   Wo sind denn die andern?


 
Hier!!!! 

Fahre auch ein Remedy 650b - habe leider nur noch kein Foto zur Hand (befindet sich gerade in der Umbauphase^^)
Kann aber nur sagen: heißes Gerät....


----------



## Totoxl (9. April 2014)

Dann aber bitte ein Foto wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## biker123456 (11. April 2014)

huddersfield schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Hat einer von euch (oder kennt jemand anders) einen RP3 DRCV Dämpfer aus dem Remedy übrig und anzubieten? Am liebsten mit Compression M & Rebound M, boostvalve 175-200. Dürfen auch andere Daten sein. Einbaumaße üblicherweise 197x57.
> Habe schon Bikemarkt und alle Buchten bemüht. Ihr seid meine Hoffnung!
> Ob das Ding 'nen Service nötig hat oder nicht, erstmal egal...
> ...



hier geht einer raus: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Float-RP..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item5663b9fda1

Gruß Max


----------



## Ruffy110 (17. April 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte ein Foto wenn es soweit ist.


 
Hier mal im Anhang zwei Bilder - nicht perfekt, aber ziemlich spassig


----------



## Ruffy110 (17. April 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Totoxl (17. April 2014)

Sieht doch gut aus  Was hast du denn alles zur Serie geändert?


----------



## Ruffy110 (17. April 2014)

Nicht allzuviel, da ich mit den meisten Teilen eigentlich ganz zufrieden bin.

Habe eine Reverb eingebaut (finde bei eine AM/Enduro ist das auf jeden Fall sinnvoll), neuer Vorbau (von PRO, 70 cm) sowie 750er Lenker und Flats. Außerdem bin ich vom standartmäßigen 3x10 auf 2x10 umgestiegen. 
Allerdings habe ich schon so manches mal aufm Trail über eine dickere Gabel nachgedacht (vllt 150mm Pike), da ich das Gefühl habe, dass die 34er Fox mit den 140 mm zwar nicht unterdimensioniert ist, aber nicht immer mit dem DRCV-Dämpfer mithalten kann...

Gibt's da von eurer Seite Erfahrungen? Ist das ein Problem wegen der Garantie?


----------



## gabemtb (18. April 2014)

Hab mir heuer auch wieder ein gebrauchtes Remedy 9 von 2013 zugelegt. Ich hatte damals schon eines der ersten Remedys und war immer sehr zufrieden damit. Jetzt habe ich nur die Reverb rausgeschmissen (Optik und Gewicht) und auf 2 Fach umgerüstet inkl. 40mm Renthal Vorbau. So passt es für mich als Tourenbike perfekt. Unter anderem wird heuer der Grande Sassiere damit in Angriff genommen. Ride On LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruffy110 (18. April 2014)

Schönes Bike! Kannst du was zum Gewicht sagen?


----------



## gabemtb (18. April 2014)

Ca. 13,2 kg komplett inkl. Schläuche und PD M 530 Pedale. Werde allerdings noch auf Tubeless umrüsten.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Billybob (18. April 2014)

Sind Schläuche mittlerweile auch so individuell wie Pedale, dass die nicht regulär zum Gesamtgewicht gezählt werden?


----------



## Smithy (19. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe da einen Carbonschutz fürs Unterrohr übrig, passt perfekt auf's Remedy und Scratch.

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/370872-rockguardz-carbon-unterrohrschutz-fur-trek-remedy

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## mega223 (19. April 2014)

Ich bin jetzt auch auf 650B Unterwegs


----------



## geländesportler (21. April 2014)

Habe auch mal meine 2011 Remedy ein wenig aufgefrischt. Immer noch ein sehr gutes Bike für´s Mittelgebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Penguin (21. April 2014)

Nachdem ein paar Seiten zuvor niemand eine Antwort auf die Frage geben konnte, ob X-12 Upgrade was bringt, kann ich sagen: Und ob!! 

Andere Frage: http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf
Für das 2011 Remedy, bzw. Remedy generell ist das dicke Hauptlager ein Exot mit 3mm erweitertem Innenring. Nun könnte ich die teuer nachkaufen... Oder einfach mit der passenden Distanzscheibe/hülse die Verbindung zum Rahmen herstellen, oder? Zumindest ist das ja der Sinn des erweiterten Innenrings .
Oha! Ich sehe gerade, bei dem 2012er wird genau das gemacht! Da gibt es das Teil W292095, und es wird ein normales 6903-2RS-Lager verwendet.
Nur wo kriege ich günstig eine Scheibe her, um nicht 5€ für das Trekteil zu zahlen  Es gibt wohl DIN 988 Passscheiben, aber nur mit 1mm Dicke - ob das so elegant ist?


----------



## geländesportler (21. April 2014)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Nachdem ein paar Seiten zuvor niemand eine Antwort auf die Frage geben konnte, ob X-12 Upgrade was bringt, kann ich sagen: Und ob!!
> 
> Andere Frage: http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf
> Für das 2011 Remedy, bzw. Remedy generell ist das dicke Hauptlager ein Exot mit 3mm erweitertem Innenring. Nun könnte ich die teuer nachkaufen... Oder einfach mit der passenden Distanzscheibe/hülse die Verbindung zum Rahmen herstellen, oder? Zumindest ist das ja der Sinn des erweiterten Innenrings .
> ...



Hmm, würde eher die elegante Version nehmen! Mich hat es auch genervt, für die Japan - Lager mehr auszugeben. Als wie die normalen SKF - Lager.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (21. April 2014)

Hast Du das also geändert? Ich werde aber trotzdem lieber die Passscheiben nehmen, denn da weiß ich, dass das Material geeignet ist und Schichten kann ja nicht schaden 

Wo wir bei dem Thema sind - ich musste 2 unschöne Sachen feststellen.

1. Bei meinem Adapterkit waren Kugellager für den ABP dabei (17x28x6mm, Exotenmaß), schön! Nur man stellt fest, dass sie sich beim Rotieren mit der Hand komisch anfühlen, also mal Dichtung ab (steht TPX drauf) und wtf!?? Kein Kugelring, einfach um die 20 Kugeln die sich je nach Richtung lustig anschubsen? Unterste Schublade, sowas, und dabei hätte man doch einfach 17x30x7 (6903) Kugellager nehmen können und den Sitz entsprechend anpassen können.
Es ist ja schon so, dass 1mm Unterschied in der Dicke keine Rolle spielen, weil die Lager im ABP nach außen hin eh abstehen und von den abschließenden Nüssen umgeben werden. Man müsste dem Lagersitz also im Radius nur 1mm Materialdicke nehmen. Ob das sich irgendwie fräsen lässt? Klar, ich werde da lieber nix machen lassen. Wie auch immer, einen Lagersitz, für den es anscheinend keine vernünftigen Lager gibt und 1-2mm von einem Standardmaß entfernt ist, halte ich für eine Fehlkonstruktion 

2. Die Lager sind ab Werk furztrocken, wie das auch in angelsächsischen Foren zu Lesen ist. Ich habe mal die Hauptschwingenlager mir angeguckt, obwohl der Zustand noch akzeptabel ist, ist nirgends Fett drin. Sowas geht auch garnicht. Ich werde sie erstmal drinlassen, Bremsenreiniger einträufeln, dann ausblasen und mit Wälzlagerfett einpacken... Die leichten Rostspuren von außen kann man aber nimmer bekämpfen. Das nächste mal kommen da billige Edelstahllager rein.


----------



## outfaced (22. April 2014)

> Kein Kugelring, einfach um die 20 Kugeln die sich je nach Richtung lustig anschubsen?


Ist eigentlich für Stoßbelastungen mit geringen Drehzahlen (in unserem Fall dreht sich das Ding kaum) eigentlich besser ohne Käfig. Die Kugel sammeln sich auf der Seite, wo die Stoßkräfte wirken und so werden die auf mehrere Kugel verteil.

Die Lager sind aber tatsächlich ab Werk ohne Fett und sind nach ein Jahr durchrostet ...
Seitdem ich die bei mir mit stinknormalen chinesische Lager, die aber gut gefettet sind ausgetauscht habe läuft schon 3tes Jahr ohne Probleme.


----------



## jofland (23. April 2014)

outfaced schrieb:


> Seitdem ich die bei mir mit stinknormalen chinesische Lager, die aber gut gefettet sind ausgetauscht habe läuft schon 3tes Jahr ohne Probleme.



Welche Werkzeuge hast du zum Ein- und Auspressen der unterschiedlichen Lager verwendet?


----------



## jofland (23. April 2014)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Oder einfach mit der passenden Distanzscheibe/hülse die Verbindung zum Rahmen herstellen, oder? Zumindest ist das ja der Sinn des erweiterten Innenrings .
> Oha! Ich sehe gerade, bei dem 2012er wird genau das gemacht! Da gibt es das Teil W292095, und es wird ein normales 6903-2RS-Lager verwendet.
> Nur wo kriege ich günstig eine Scheibe her, um nicht 5€ für das Trekteil zu zahlen  Es gibt wohl DIN 988 Passscheiben, aber nur mit 1mm Dicke - ob das so elegant ist?



Würde mich auch interessieren, welche Variante Du dann gewält hast und was Deine Erfahrungen damit sein werden. Bitte mal berichten.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (23. April 2014)

outfaced schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich für Stoßbelastungen mit geringen Drehzahlen (in unserem Fall dreht sich das Ding kaum) eigentlich besser ohne Käfig. Die Kugel sammeln sich auf der Seite, wo die Stoßkräfte wirken und so werden die auf mehrere Kugel verteil.



Müssten nicht die Kugeln vom Punkt der größten Belastung weggedrückt werden? Ich bin so oder so skeptisch, ob das für ein Rillenlager in irgendeiner Anwendung sinnvoll sein kann, keinen Käfig zu haben! Möchte aber nicht darauf absolut beharren 



jofland schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, welche Variante Du dann gewält hast und was Deine Erfahrungen damit sein werden. Bitte mal berichten.


Ich werde mir die Passscheiben holen. Aber bis die Lager kaputt sind, wird es hoffentlich noch dauern! Sind die Lagersitze sehr eng? Sollte man mit dem DIY-Sechskantnuss-tool hinbekommen, oder?

Nochmal zur X12: Ich hatte ja davor den QR mit Duster-Deore. So wabellig kann die Felge aber nicht sein. Wie auch immer, mit Tubeless gleichem Druck (1,6bar) und i25 (selbstgebaut ) hat sich der Hinterbau völlig anders angefühlt. Richtig krass der Unterschied, merkt man besonders gut an der Traktion in ruppigen Kurven. Und das, obwohl ich nur 67kg fahrfertig wiege. Habe aber auch irgendwie den Verdacht, dass das Originalteil nicht so den optimalen Kraftschluss bietet, aber bin da kein Experte. Für den Kit mit Spanner aus UK hab ich 70€ gezahlt. Eher teurer Spaß, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Kits für andere Räder eigentlich ein guter Preis.


----------



## Marc84 (23. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen ich wollte mal fragen ob euer Remedy auch andauernd knackt? Sind es vielleicht wirklich die Lager? Bei mir kommt das knacken meistens von der hinteren Achse, wenn ich dir zwei dicken schrauben wo die Steckachse durchgeht und die Gelenke einige hält es für paar wenige fahrten aber dann fängt es wieder an zu knacken, dass kann doch nicht sein das ich andauernd sauber machen muss 

MFG 
Marc 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Penguin (23. April 2014)

Also Troubleshooting sollte da recht einfach sein: 
Sind die "dicken Schrauben" (du meinst Nüsse, oder?) wirklich ausreichend fest angezogen? Die Steckachse muss auch schön fest sein, am besten du legst den Schnellspannerhebel um und drehst aufs letzte Stück


----------



## Marc84 (24. April 2014)

Was ist Troubleshooting? Ja genau meine die Nüsse. Ja ausreichend habe mir extra dafür einen passenden Schlüssel gekauft. Also knackt das bei euch nicht? Hmmmmm so ein Mist habe manchmal das Gefühl das liegt an den Temperaturen aber keine Ahnung. Letzte Tour hat überhaupt nix geknackt und gestern bin ich fast verrückt geworden ohne was am Bike gemacht zu haben :-( 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geländesportler (24. April 2014)

schon mal die Sattelstrebe, oder die Sattelklemmung gereinigt?


----------



## Marc84 (24. April 2014)

Ja alles schon gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ruffy110 (24. April 2014)

Hast du an die Pedale gleichmäßig fest angezogen? Oder die Schrauben am Vorbau?

vg


----------



## Marc84 (24. April 2014)

Auch alles gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marc84 (24. April 2014)

Wie gesagt es hört auf wenn ich am Hinterbau hinten an den dicken Muttern wenn ich die löse alles reinige neu fette und wieder fest schraube ist erst mal Ruhe aber fängt dann irgendwann wieder an 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## laimer83 (24. April 2014)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich wollte mal fragen ob euer Remedy auch andauernd knackt? Sind es vielleicht wirklich die Lager? Bei mir kommt das knacken meistens von der hinteren Achse, wenn ich dir zwei dicken schrauben wo die Steckachse durchgeht und die Gelenke einige hält es für paar wenige fahrten aber dann fängt es wieder an zu knacken, dass kann doch nicht sein das ich andauernd sauber machen muss



Stand vor dem selben Problem und hab auf Verdacht alle Lager tauschen lassen. Knacken war danach noch immer da. Ein- und Ausbau des Laufrads hinten ebenfalls mehrmals durchgeführt was, wie bei dir, kurzfristig Abhilfe brachte. Ich habe teilweise die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine "brachial" angezogene Steckachse das Hinterrad so stark einklemmt, dass es dann erst recht knackt und knarzt. 

Letztlich lag es bei mir am hinteren Laufrad (wobei ich anfangs die Schuld auch immer auf Sattelstütze oder Hinterbaulager geschoben hab).
--> Freilauf abmontiert, etwas nachgefettet, wieder sauber zusammengebaut, Kassette mit wenig Fett wieder auf den Freilauf und mit Dremo angezogen --> Knacken war weg! 

Viel Erfolg weiterhin bei der Suche


----------



## Marc84 (24. April 2014)

Hast du das Laufrad ausgetauscht? Oder nur die Kassette gereinigt? Also dann lag es eher an der Kassette? Aber bin ich froh das ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## laimer83 (24. April 2014)

Ne, hab einfach eine Wartung der Hinterradnabe vorgenommen  Geht bei den Hope Naben recht einfach. Kassette runter, Freilauf runter, von Schmutz befreien, neues Fett rein (nicht zu viel nehmen), sauber wieder zusammen bauen, Kassette rauf und rein in den Hobel.


----------



## Sunfighter (24. April 2014)

Hatte bzw hab das Knacken auch. Dachte zuerst immer es wäre das Tretlager, lag aber falsch. Dann brauchte ich ein neues Hinterrad weil ich die Felge des alten geschrottet hatte und siehe da das Knacken war weg. Nun ist es aber mitlerweile wieder da  Werd dann auch mal den Freilauf reinigen wenn das bei Hope einfach geht. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc84 (24. April 2014)

Ich habe aber leider kein Hope ich habe noch die originale Bontrager drauf geht das bei der auch so einfach? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marc84 (24. April 2014)

Mal eine andere Frage habt ihr bei euch noch die originalen Bontrager Laufräder drin oder haben die meisten hier schon auf andere gewechselt? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## motorsportfreak (24. April 2014)

Original!


----------



## Sunfighter (24. April 2014)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage habt ihr bei euch noch die originalen Bontrager Laufräder drin oder haben die meisten hier schon auf andere gewechselt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk



Ich hab auf ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Pro 2 Nabe gewechselt, aber nur weil die Bontrager kaputt gingen. Fand die original Bontrager Rhythm Elite keinen deut schlechter als die Flow Ex / Hope


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. April 2014)

Ich fahre Veltec V-Two, meine Bontrager haben sich nach dem ersten Gardasee Einsatz verabschiedet....


----------



## Marc84 (24. April 2014)

Vorne habe ich auch schon Hope drauf aber auch noch wegen eines Crashs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (25. April 2014)

ich fahre die Spank Subrosa Evo 30 Al auf Hope Naben - habe allerdings keinen Vergleich zu den Standard Bontrager Laufrädern!


----------



## Marc84 (25. April 2014)

Hmmmmm dann werde ich jetzt mal die Kassette demontieren und reinigen


----------



## biker123456 (25. April 2014)

falls das knacken nicht weggeht: hattest du mal einen Crash mit dem Rahmen?? Ich habe damals mein Remedy 9 von 2009 seitlich gegen einen Pfeiler gehauen, weil es mich mal aus einer Kurve gehoben hat ... seitdem hatte der Rahmen auch immer mal geknackt --> Rahmen war verzogen ...


----------



## Marc84 (25. April 2014)

So hab jetzt die Kassette mal gereinigt und wieder neu drauf gemacht mal schauen wie lange es diesmal ohne knacken geht 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## TobyR (25. April 2014)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Ich hab auf ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Pro 2 Nabe gewechselt, aber nur weil die Bontrager kaputt gingen. Fand die original Bontrager Rhythm Elite keinen deut schlechter als die Flow Ex / Hope


 
Fahr ich auch...seit 3 Jahren Dauerfeuer ohne Probs....mit DH Reifen auch schon mehrfach auf LaPalma "geballert"....bisher 1 mal nachzentrieren ...m.M. nach TopLaufradsatz!


----------



## Marc84 (26. April 2014)

Also ich habe jetzt mal die Kassette gereinigt und neu gefettet, die Steckachse fest gezogen und die schraube von der Steckachse ein Klicken loser gedreht momentan Knackt nix aber die frage ist wie lange es hält wieder nur 3-5 Touren :-(


----------



## coyut (26. April 2014)

Ich frage mich gerade ob das ein Riss in meinem Remedy 9.8 / 2010 ist.
Eigentlich sollte diese Stelle am Rahmen eine der massivsten sein. Jedoch wäre es ja auch komisch wenn es nur die oberste Schicht wäre.

Was meint ihr dazu?
Hatte da schon jemand einen Riss beim Tretlagerbereich im Karbon?


----------



## Terja (27. April 2014)

Hallo ,
ich möchte an meinem Remedy 2012 nun ein Federungssetup machen .
Zum ersten möchte ich eine Rock Shox Lyrik gegen die originale DRCV Gabel tauschen ,zum anderen möchte ich ein schonmal hier beschriebenes Dämpfer Inlay für den DRCV Dämpfer zur Progressionserhöhung einbauen.
Kann mir jemand dazu Infos geben ?
- Die Lyrik hat ne 20 mm Steckachse ,wie baue ich meine originale Rhyhtm Elite Laufräder dazu um ?
- In welcher Version und Baujahr würdet ihr die Lyrik nehmen (160 oder 170 mm)?
- Die Lyrik sollte ganz normal tapered sein ? Weil Trek immer auf E2 Standart verweisst ?
- Wo beziehe ich das DRCV Teilchen her und wie baue ich das ein ?
Grüße
Terje


----------



## motorsportfreak (27. April 2014)

Terja schrieb:


> - Wo beziehe ich das DRCV Teilchen her und wie baue ich das ein ?
> Grüße
> Terje



Die Teile gibt es hier (ausschliesslich für Europa):
http://www.tftunedshox.com/Catalogue/PUSH/PUSH/PUSH-Parts 
das 3. Angebot von oben.

oder über den großen Teich....

Die Einbauanleitung:
http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/media/TREK-DRCV Reducer Install.pdf

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen!?
Gruss Sascha


----------



## Marc84 (27. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe da mal eine blöde frage habe zwar mitbekommen, das es für den Dämpfer und die Gabel sowas gibt aber ich frage mich wofür? Ich meine das DRCV wurde doch extra für Trek erfunden oder so ähnlich und jetzt begrenzt ihr die zusätzliche Luftkammer wieder, dann kann man doch direkt einen normalen Dämpfer oder Gabel nehmen oder sehe ich das falsch? was ist der große Vorteil an dem Tuningkit? 

MFG
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (28. April 2014)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine blöde frage habe zwar mitbekommen, das es für den Dämpfer und die Gabel sowas gibt aber ich frage mich wofür? Ich meine das DRCV wurde doch extra für Trek erfunden oder so ähnlich und jetzt begrenzt ihr die zusätzliche Luftkammer wieder, dann kann man doch direkt einen normalen Dämpfer oder Gabel nehmen oder sehe ich das falsch? was ist der große Vorteil an dem Tuningkit?
> 
> ...


um die End-Progression zu erhöhen, sonst gar nix... macht Sinn für etwas schwerere gegen Durchschlagen. Jedenfalls hab ich es deshalb umgebaut.
Funtioniert einwandfrei.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Terja (28. April 2014)

Das hat nichts mit dem Gewicht des Fahrers zu tun , sondern es geht darum, die Endprogression (betrifft ja nur die zweite Luftkammer) zu erhöhen die bei dem DRCV-Dämpfers nahezu linear ausgelegt ist (das bringt eben Vorteile wie auch Nachteile). 
Grüße


----------



## Terja (28. April 2014)

Danke für den Link @ Sascha


----------



## Sunfighter (30. April 2014)

Terja schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich möchte an meinem Remedy 2012 nun ein Federungssetup machen .
> Zum ersten möchte ich eine Rock Shox Lyrik gegen die originale DRCV Gabel tauschen ,zum anderen möchte ich ein schonmal hier beschriebenes Dämpfer Inlay für den DRCV Dämpfer zur Progressionserhöhung einbauen.
> Kann mir jemand dazu Infos geben ?
> ...



Lyrik kannst du eigentlich fast jeden Jahrgang nehmen, da die eigentlich nicht groß unterschiedlich sind. Kommt eher drauf an welches Innenleben du möchtest.
Nimm auf jeden Fall DPA oder U-Turn wenn du eine Absenkung möchtest, das alte 2-step System kann man wirklich total vergessen.
Bei der Dämpfung würd ich dir auf jeden Fall die neuen beiden empfehlen, also RC2 DH ohne Floodgate oder R2CL mit Lockout und Floodgate, je nachdem ob du eins haben möchtest oder nicht.
160mm und 170mm passen beide gut ins Remedy, kommt da wirklich auf deinen persönlichen Geschmack an. Wenn du eine eher kleine Person bist und keine Spacer mehr unterm Vorbau hast würde ich dir eher zu 160mm raten, wenn du aber noch Spacer drunter hast die du rausnehmen kannst um die Front wieder tiefer zu bekommen sind auch 170mm kein Problem. Hatte von DPA, U-Turn, Soloair, 160 und 170mm schon alles an meinem Remedy und fahre momentan die Lyrik in 170mm als U-Turn mit der RC2 DH Dämpfung und finde das so nahezu perfekt. Leichter könnte sie sein, aber von der funktion ist sie absolut überzeugend.
Ach ja, Gabel muss ganz normal mit tapered Schaft sein, E2 is nix anderes.
Beim Dämpfer gehts nicht ganz so leicht wie bei der Gabel, da brauchst man neue Buchsen die es im Handel nicht zu kaufen gibt. Eigenbauten gibts aber schon einige hier, hab ich aber nicht gemacht bisher.
Für den Umbau der Vorderradnabe brauchst du lediglich die 20mm Aufsätze, die alten einfach abziehen (geht manchmal etwas streng) und die neuen draufstecken, fertig.


----------



## brki (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habe beim Ausbau meiner Gabel festgestellt, dass der untere Teil meines FSA Steuersatzes am Remedy 8 von 2010 total verrostet ist. 
Habe mich durch den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber nicht genau gefunden welcher neue Steuersatz passen würde. 
Hat jemand Ideen für einen guten, nicht zu teuren Steuersatz, der passt?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. Mai 2014)

brki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe beim Ausbau meiner Gabel festgestellt, dass der untere Teil meines FSA Steuersatzes am Remedy 8 von 2010 total verrostet ist.
> Habe mich durch den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber nicht genau gefunden welcher neue Steuersatz passen würde.
> ...



Ich habe den seit nem Jahr, absolut Top.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ntegriert-1-1-8-~-1.5-schwarz-40879/wg_id-478


----------



## brki (1. Mai 2014)

Ok danke, hatte nicht gedacht, dass es so teuer wird. 
Kann man das untere Lager für den FSA Satz auch einzeln kaufen?


----------



## brki (1. Mai 2014)

Bzw. auf welche Maße kommt es an falls ich einen neuen kaufe?


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. Mai 2014)

brki schrieb:


> Bzw. auf welche Maße kommt es an falls ich einen neuen kaufe?


Innendurchmesser von 43.95mm oben und 55.90mm unten;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woswoasiwos (1. Mai 2014)

Auch wenns schon ewig her ist, trotzdem ein Tipp zu den XR3 = gute Nobby Nic Reifen. Rollen leicht, habem im Trockenen guten Grip. Aber bei nassen Wurzeln extrem rutschig - hat mich zweimal flachgelegt.
Habe gegen XR4 getauscht - riesiger Unterschied.


----------



## brki (1. Mai 2014)

Bin gerade auf den cane Creek headset finder gestoßen. Blick da aber irgendwie nicht ganz durch mit den auswählbaren gabelmassen. 1,5 zoll für den unteren durchmesser bei meiner tapered gabel lässt sich nicht auswählen. Fährt jemand einen cane Creek Steuersatz am remedy 2010? Wenn ja welchen?


----------



## geländesportler (2. Mai 2014)

hab erst mein unteres Steuersatzlager getauscht! muss nur die Bestellung suchen anscheinend fehlt bei den trek von haus aus die untere Abdichtung. Aber bei Tapered ist des untere Lager 1,5" .


----------



## brki (2. Mai 2014)

Danke das wäre toll!


----------



## Billybob (2. Mai 2014)

http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/forty#product_34

habe kürzlich das 40.ZS56 Bottom bei mir verbaut.


----------



## geländesportler (2. Mai 2014)

Kann die Bestellung nicht finden, aber vielleicht hilft dir die PDF weiter! Kette rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

was würded ihr sagen wieviel kann man ungefähr für ein 2010er Remedy 7 in nem guten gebrauchten Zustand noch bekommen?
Deutlich unter 1000€?

@Terja bzw. motorsportfreak
Coole Sache mit der Volumenreduzierung der zweiten Kammer des DRCV Dämpfers. Muss ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen. 
Was für Nachteile gibt es aus eurer Sicht bzw. nimmt die Progression ab mitlerem Federweg dadurch deutlich spürbar zu oder eher erst ab dem 2/3?
Habt ihr schon die unterschiedlichen Größen der Einsätze getestet?


----------



## Remedy8 (5. Mai 2014)




----------



## chucki_bo (6. Mai 2014)

Schick  - die grünen Farbakzente passen prima.

Mir gefällts...bis auf die Satteltasche


----------



## motorsportfreak (6. Mai 2014)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> @Terja bzw. motorsportfreak
> Coole Sache mit der Volumenreduzierung der zweiten Kammer des DRCV Dämpfers. Muss ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen.
> Was für Nachteile gibt es aus eurer Sicht bzw. nimmt die Progression ab mitlerem Federweg dadurch deutlich spürbar zu oder eher erst ab dem 2/3?
> Habt ihr schon die unterschiedlichen Größen der Einsätze getestet?



Ich habe gleich den grösseren eingebaut! Erst ab 2/3 merkt man den Unterschied.


----------



## easy.vic (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo. Ich finde zum verrecken nicht die Geometriedaten der 11er Remedys. Oder bin ich zu blöd? Jedenfalls schon mal Danke.


----------



## TREK_er (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Ich fahre seid einem Jahr ein Remedy 9 2013 und habe festgestellt das meine fox 32 float (halt die die drin war) spiel in den tauchrohren hat. Wieviel Spiel ist noch normal bzw unbedenklich?

Jedoch bin ich eh am überlegen mir ne neue Gabel zu kaufen, da ich nicht so recht zufrieden bin mit der float und ne Gabelabsenkung für lange bergaufpasagen auch nett wäre.
dachte da in richtung Pike 150 oder 160.
Bin auf dem Gabel Tausch Gebiet noch recht neu und hätte mal paar fragen... 

Ist die Pike von der Einbauhöhe geeignet? Inwiefern beeinflusst mehr Einbauhöhe die Geometrie des Bikes?
Einbauhöhe Float 150mm 520,9mm
					   Pike 150mm  525mm
					   Pike 160mm  535mm
Hat vllt. jmd nen Bild von nem 2013 remy 9 mit ner schwarzen Pike?

Würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen!

Gruß Stefan (Trek_er)


----------



## woswoasiwos (6. Mai 2014)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> @Terja bzw. motorsportfreak
> Coole Sache mit der Volumenreduzierung der zweiten Kammer des DRCV Dämpfers. Muss ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen.
> Was für Nachteile gibt es aus eurer Sicht bzw. nimmt die Progression ab mitlerem Federweg dadurch deutlich spürbar zu oder eher erst ab dem 2/3?
> Habt ihr schon die unterschiedlichen Größen der Einsätze getestet?



Ich hab den kleineren eingebaut. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob es den größeren braucht.
Früher ist immer der Gummiring "heruntergefallen", seit dem Einbau kein einziges mal - fahre jedoch unter dem empfohlenen Luftdruck.

Den Unterschied merkt man wirklich frühestens nach 2/3.


----------



## easy.vic (6. Mai 2014)

Kenne das Problem auch. Ich fahre schon mit nur 20% SAG und bekomme den Dämpfer immer noch fast oder sogar bis zum Anschlag bei Sprüngen und Drops. Mit weniger Luftdruck wird's dann noch problematischer. Ich möchte/kann halt nicht jede Landung perfekt abfangen, um den Dämpfer nicht bis zum Anschlag zu bringen. Ich denke, dass wird genau das richtige für mich sein


----------



## Sunfighter (6. Mai 2014)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich fahre seid einem Jahr ein Remedy 9 2013 und habe festgestellt das meine fox 32 float (halt die die drin war) spiel in den tauchrohren hat. Wieviel Spiel ist noch normal bzw unbedenklich?
> 
> Jedoch bin ich eh am überlegen mir ne neue Gabel zu kaufen, da ich nicht so recht zufrieden bin mit der float und ne Gabelabsenkung für lange bergaufpasagen auch nett wäre.
> ...




Die Pike eigenet sich mit Sicherheit sehr gut fürs Remedy, ich hab eine Lyrik verbaut und die passt auch sehr gut.
Bei den Einbauhöhen hast du dich aber glaub ich etwas verschaut.
Ich hab dieses Dokument hier gefunden und darin sind die Einbauhöhen aller Pike Gabeln angegeben:

http://abload.de/img/pikespecifq2brz.jpg

Pike 26 mit 160mm -   542mm
Pike 26 mit 160mm -   532mm
Pike 27,5 mit 150mm - 542mm
Pike 27,5 mit 160mm - 552mm

Gibt ja noch mehr Verisonen aber die 4 sind eigentlich die einzig sinnvollen Varianten fürs 2012, bzw 2013er Remedy.

=> je höher die Einbauhöhe der Gabel desto flacher werden Sitz- und Lenkwinkel und das Tretlager kommt auch etwas höher. Beide Werte werden aber natürlich durch das Mehr an Sag (bei 160mm / nicht viel aber immerhin) wieder etwas relativiert. Ein Zentimerter mehr Einbauhöhe bewirkt in etwa - 0,5° beim Lenkwinkel, in deinem Fall wären das also je nach Einstellung am Hinterbau beim 2012/13er Remedy mit 160mm 26er Pike 66,2° (+0,5° wenn Mino Link auf steil steht) Lenkwinkel.

hoffe das hat dir etwas geholfen


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Mai 2014)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> => je höher die Einbauhöhe der Gabel desto flacher werden Sitz- und Lenkwinkel und das Tretlager kommt auch etwas höher. Beide Werte werden aber natürlich durch das Mehr an Sag (bei 160mm / nicht viel aber immerhin) wieder etwas relativiert. Ein Zentimerter mehr Einbauhöhe bewirkt in etwa - 0,5° beim Lenkwinkel, in deinem Fall wären das also je nach Einstellung am Hinterbau beim 2012/13er Remedy mit 160mm 26er Pike 66,2° (+0,5° wenn Mino Link auf steil steht) Lenkwinkel.


 
Wobei ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel dem Remedy auch gut bekommt. Das hier schon oft angesprochene Anheben des Tretlagers
kannst Du auch in Frieden vernachlässigen. Die 160er PIKE paßt fürs Remedy.

Obacht: beim Einbau einer Gabel mit mehr Federweg könnte die Garantie auf den Rahmen leiden.... meine ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (8. Mai 2014)

An alle Remedy 8 2012 Fahrer:
Knackt bei euch auch die Gabel, speziell die Gabelkrone, an der Float 32 DRCV?
Mein Händler hat die Krone letztes Jahr im Juli auf Garantie bei Toxoholics tauschen lassen, und dann war auch Ruhe, jedenfalls bis jetzt. Nun hat das knacken wieder angefangen. Es ist ganz sicher die Krone, also kein Steuersatz oder so. Und es ziemlich penetrant. Nahezu jedes mal, wenn man ein bisschen lenkt oder bremst. Wenn es ab und zu einmal in bestimmten Situationen (starkes bremsen am Vorderrad) knacken würde, wäre es ja kein Problem. Aber so geht das echt nicht weiter.
Möchte wissen, ob es jemandem ähnlich oder genauso geht, und ob es dafür Abhilfe gibt.


----------



## TREK_er (8. Mai 2014)

Thx für eure Antworten!
Das mit dem knacken ist mir auch manchmal aufgefallen...allerdings am remedy 9 2013, dachte auch erst an den steuersatz, aber wenn du ihn ausschließen kannst, dann scheints ja wirklich an der float zu liegen.
Hab mir gestern ne 160er DPA Pike bestellt, die Float hat mir nie so richtig zugesagt. Freu mich schon mega auf die Pike 

Mit der Garantie dürfts normal bei ner 160er noch keine Probleme geben.. denke ich und sagt auch mein Händler. Was meint ihr?

Gruß TREK_er


----------



## motorsportfreak (8. Mai 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> An alle Remedy 8 2012 Fahrer:
> Knackt bei euch auch die Gabel, speziell die Gabelkrone, an der Float 32 DRCV?
> Mein Händler hat die Krone letztes Jahr im Juli auf Garantie bei Toxoholics tauschen lassen, und dann war auch Ruhe, jedenfalls bis jetzt. Nun hat das knacken wieder angefangen. Es ist ganz sicher die Krone, also kein Steuersatz oder so. Und es ziemlich penetrant. Nahezu jedes mal, wenn man ein bisschen lenkt oder bremst. Wenn es ab und zu einmal in bestimmten Situationen (starkes bremsen am Vorderrad) knacken würde, wäre es ja kein Problem. Aber so geht das echt nicht weiter.
> Möchte wissen, ob es jemandem ähnlich oder genauso geht, und ob es dafür Abhilfe gibt.




An meinem Remedy 9 aus 2012 wurde auch die knackende Gabelkrone auf Garantie getauscht, bisher ist alles i.O. (klopfe auf Holz)...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Mai 2014)

Der Rahmen ist bis 160mm und entsprechender Einbauhöhe freigegeben.
Es war ja mal ein 160mm bike


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Sunfighter (8. Mai 2014)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Thx für eure Antworten!
> Das mit dem knacken ist mir auch manchmal aufgefallen...allerdings am remedy 9 2013, dachte auch erst an den steuersatz, aber wenn du ihn ausschließen kannst, dann scheints ja wirklich an der float zu liegen.
> Hab mir gestern ne 160er DPA Pike bestellt, die Float hat mir nie so richtig zugesagt. Freu mich schon mega auf die Pike
> 
> ...



Bei Trek verlierst du sofort die Garantie sobald du etwas austauschst und durch ein nicht-Serienteil ersetzt. Steht so auch auf der Homepage. Aber mei, im Notfall halt einfach nur den Rahmen einschicken und von der Pike nichts erzählen 

Dass das Rad bis 160mm freigegeben ist habe ich noch nie auf einer offiziellen Seite gelesen. Das alte Remedy war vielleicht mal ein 160mm Bike, aber der Rahmen ist seitdem um einiges leichter geworden und die Geo wurde auch stark verändert, das "neue Remedy" (2010-2013) ist nur auf 150mm designed worden (laut Trek). Die Geschichte des Bikes als Kriterium zu nehmen halt ich für eher nicht zulässig


----------



## TREK_er (8. Mai 2014)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> Bei Trek verlierst du sofort die Garantie sobald du etwas austauschst und durch ein nicht-Serienteil ersetzt. Steht so auch auf der Homepage. Aber mei, im Notfall halt einfach nur den Rahmen einschicken und von der Pike nichts erzählen



So siehts aus!
Danke nochma für die zahlreichen Antworten.  

Gruß TREK_er


----------



## Snap4x (8. Mai 2014)

Kann man im Remedy nen kürzeren Dämpfer einbauen ohne technische probleme?


----------



## Sunfighter (8. Mai 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Kann man im Remedy nen kürzeren Dämpfer einbauen ohne technische probleme?



wenn der Dämpferhub auch dementsprechend kürzer ist sollte das wohl funktionieren, aber ist wohl nur begrenzt sinnvoll. Hier im Forum haben die Leute soweit ich weiß alle die etwas größere (im Verlgeich zur DRCV Sondergröße) Variante gewählt.


----------



## Sunfighter (8. Mai 2014)

Fehler gemacht, einfach ignorieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (8. Mai 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Kann man im Remedy nen kürzeren Dämpfer einbauen ohne technische probleme?



Ja, 190 x 51 geht hervorragend.

In der Parkversion fahre ich einen Vanilla RC 2003 187 x 51.







Gruß projekt


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Mai 2014)

Das finde ich interessant, weil so ein "Bikeparkdämpfer" ist ne geile Sache wäre.
Kurz ausgetauscht und ab in den Lift...

Dann kommt die Wippe vorne etwas runter, ergo hinten hoch? Bedeutet, dass sich der Radstand etwas verkürzt?
Oder spielt mir mein Kinematik-Verständnis da nen Streich??


----------



## projekt (9. Mai 2014)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Das finde ich interessant, weil so ein "Bikeparkdämpfer" ist ne geile Sache wäre.
> Kurz ausgetauscht und ab in den Lift...
> 
> Dann kommt die Wippe vorne etwas runter, ergo hinten hoch? Bedeutet, dass sich der Radstand etwas verkürzt?
> Oder spielt mir mein Kinematik-Verständnis da nen Streich??



Hi,

ich fahre mein 2011er Remedy mit einer 150 mm Lyrik. Durch Einbau des "Park"-Dämpfers senkt sich das Heck ca. 26 mm ab, das Tretlager sinkt von 353 mm auf 341,5 mm und der Lenkwinkel von 66,5° auf 65,3°. Der Federweg am HR sinkt allerdings ebenfalls, von ca. 157 mm auf ca. 146 mm. Laut Linkage ist der Radstand (bei gleicher sag Einstellung, bei mir 35 %) bei statischem sag ca. 0,7 mm länger, bei dynamischem sag ca. 1,5 mm kürzer.

Vorteil des Fox Vanilla RC propedal 2003, im Vergleich zum M+ RC3 197 x 57, ist die geauere Einstellbarkeit von Druckstufe und Zugstufe. Nachteil die Bezugsfähigkeit der entsprechenden Federn und das Mehrgewicht. Der Vanilla RC wiegt (einbaufertig) 555g, der M+ RC3 402g.

ME sind der flachere Lenkwinkel und der tiefere Schwerpunkt entscheidend für das "Park"-Fahrverhalten.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Snap4x (9. Mai 2014)

Ja, genau das suche ich, diese Angaben:
Vlt ein Slopestyle Bike aka Freerider aufbauen mit 140 mm Federweg aber dennoch leicht und gebraucht ist der Rahmen bezahlbar.
Würde sowieso die erste Variante nehmen, da leicht.


----------



## Sunfighter (9. Mai 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ja, genau das suche ich, diese Angaben:
> Vlt ein Slopestyle Bike aka Freerider aufbauen mit 140 mm Federweg aber dennoch leicht und gebraucht ist der Rahmen bezahlbar.
> Würde sowieso die erste Variante nehmen, da leicht.



Meinst du das der "windige" Hinterbau vom Remedy für ein Slopestyle Bike oder Freerider geeignet ist ... hätte ja Angst dass ich mir da gleich noch ein paar Sätze Kettenstreben dazu kaufen muss^^


----------



## Tobimeiner (10. Mai 2014)

Servus ich habn Manitou swinger expert und der soll ins Trek remedy weiß einer wie breit die wippe genau ist? oder vll sogar wo ich die Dämpfer aufnahme dafür herbekomme

Ist das http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p10078_Einbaubuchsenset-8mm-bis-Modell-2010.html in 50x8? grad mal nachgemessen 48x8 kann das sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruffy110 (11. Mai 2014)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> um die End-Progression zu erhöhen, sonst gar nix... macht Sinn für etwas schwerere gegen Durchschlagen. Jedenfalls hab ich es deshalb umgebaut.
> Funtioniert einwandfrei.
> 
> Gruss Sascha



Interessiere mich auch für das DRCV-Tuning Kit. Daher würden mich mal Erfahrungsberichte interessieren:

Werden bei Sprüngen / Drops effektiv die Durchschläge verhindert durch die Progression? Wird der Hinterbau bei kleineren, schnellen Stößen hakeliger?
Kurzum: Lohnt sich die Investition für eher aggressivere Fahrer?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## benvolio (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche für LRS Bontrager Rhythm Elite aus 2012 Abschlusskappen / Adapter für VR 15mm, HR 135/QR.
Hat von euch hier wer eine Bezugsquelle? Beim Händler krieg ich nur das komplette Set  (5 End-caps) zu einem "Wahnsinns"-Preis...
lg


----------



## easy.vic (11. Mai 2014)

Ruffy110 schrieb:


> Interessiere mich auch für das DRCV-Tuning Kit. Daher würden mich mal Erfahrungsberichte interessieren:
> 
> Werden bei Sprüngen / Drops effektiv die Durchschläge verhindert durch die Progression? Wird der Hinterbau bei kleineren, schnellen Stößen hakeliger?
> Kurzum: Lohnt sich die Investition für eher aggressivere Fahrer?
> ...





woswoasiwos schrieb:


> Ich hab den kleineren eingebaut. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob es den größeren braucht.
> Früher ist immer der Gummiring "heruntergefallen", seit dem Einbau kein einziges mal - fahre jedoch unter dem empfohlenen Luftdruck.
> 
> Den Unterschied merkt man wirklich frühestens nach 2/3.



Es finden sich auf den vorherigen Seiten noch mehr Aussagen dazu und rein von der Logik: Wie soll denn die Volumenreduzierung einer Kammer, welche bei kurzen bis mittleren Federwegen geschlossen ist (also quasi nicht existent ist), Einfluss auf die von dir geschilderte Belastung (kleine und schnelle Stöße) haben? .... Genau .

Also ich würde sagen: Das könnte sich lohnen 

Grüße


----------



## crib (12. Mai 2014)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Ist die Pike von der Einbauhöhe geeignet? Inwiefern beeinflusst mehr Einbauhöhe die Geometrie des Bikes?
> Einbauhöhe Float 150mm 520,9mm
> Pike 150mm  525mm
> Pike 160mm  535mm
> ...



Ich hatte mir letzten Herbst kurz nach dem Kauf eines 2013er Remedys den kompletten Pike-Thread hier im Forum durchgelesen, um eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Schlussendlich habe ich dann zur 160mm (DPA, komplett in Schwarz) gegriffen und habe es bis heute nicht bereut. Es ist fast so, als wäre das Remedy für die 160mm Pike DPA designed worden.


----------



## TREK_er (12. Mai 2014)

crib schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir letzten Herbst kurz nach dem Kauf eines 2013er Remedys den kompletten Pike-Thread hier im Forum durchgelesen, um eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Schlussendlich habe ich dann zur 160mm (DPA, komplett in Schwarz) gegriffen und habe es bis heute nicht bereut. Es ist fast so, als wäre das Remedy für die 160mm Pike DPA designed worden.




Das hört sich doch gut an...
Zufällig das remedy 9? Hasde nen Bild?


----------



## Ruffy110 (12. Mai 2014)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Es finden sich auf den vorherigen Seiten noch mehr Aussagen dazu und rein von der Logik: Wie soll denn die Volumenreduzierung einer Kammer, welche bei kurzen bis mittleren Federwegen geschlossen ist (also quasi nicht existent ist), Einfluss auf die von dir geschilderte Belastung (kleine und schnelle Stöße) haben? .... Genau .
> 
> Also ich würde sagen: Das könnte sich lohnen
> 
> Grüße



Hallo, jop. ist mir dann auch aufgefallen. Habe dazu auch durch zufall die anderen Beiträge gefunden 

Trotzdem danke! Kit ist unterwegs


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Mai 2014)

Tobimeiner schrieb:


> Servus ich habn Manitou swinger expert und der soll ins Trek remedy weiß einer wie breit die wippe genau ist? oder vll sogar wo ich die Dämpfer aufnahme dafür herbekomme
> 
> Ist das http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p10078_Einbaubuchsenset-8mm-bis-Modell-2010.html in 50x8? grad mal nachgemessen 48x8 kann das sein


 
http://huber-bushings.com/

Selbstläufer da!


----------



## crib (12. Mai 2014)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an...
> Zufällig das remedy 9? Hasde nen Bild?



Nein ich habe das 8er 2013 in weiß. Aber ein Foto kann ich bei bedarf trotzdem machen.

Wenn du das Remedy 9 2013 meinst, in der Gallerie dieses Benutzers hier ist so eines mit einer schwarzen Pike: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/165339


----------



## TREK_er (12. Mai 2014)

crib schrieb:


> Nein ich habe das 8er 2013 in weiß. Aber ein Foto kann ich bei bedarf trotzdem machen.
> 
> Wenn du das Remedy 9 2013 meinst, in der Gallerie dieses Benutzers hier ist so eines mit einer schwarzen Pike: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/165339



Schönen dank für den Link! Gefällt mir gut mit der schwarzen Pike... 
Jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr auf übermorgen wenn meine Pike ins Bike kommt 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTBLAUF (12. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8UZuw8PxUP9TEn_t2R9m_A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crib (13. Mai 2014)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Schönen dank für den Link! Gefällt mir gut mit der schwarzen Pike...
> Jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr auf übermorgen wenn meine Pike ins Bike kommt
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Du Glücklicher, ich warte seit fast einem Monat auf den Laufradsatz + Bremsen. Angeblich soll's diese Woche kommen, aber ich glaub noch nicht so recht dran. Mit Vorfreude hat es jedenfalls nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Elemental (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich will bei meinem 2012er Remedy mal den Mino-Link ausbauen bzw. "umdrehen".
Was muss man denn dabei beachten?
Ich hab hier schon mal gelesen, dass das angegebene Drehmoment zu hoch wäre, aber wie fest darf man dann anziehen?
Und steht der Hinterbau eigentlich unter Spannung? Also muss ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen, wenn ich das auseinander bauen will?

Wäre für ein paar Tips dankbar!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Marc84 (17. Mai 2014)

Nein der Hinterbau steht nicht unter Spannung da steht nur das Gewicht vom Bike drauf solltest du beim raus schrauben etwas anheben mit Gefühl du merkst wenn du gleichzeitig drehst und anhebst, das das drehen etwas leichter wird. Naja und beim Drehmoment habe ich es jetzt mit Gefühl angezogen ich musste die Teile schon mal erneuern. Musste zufällig letzte Tour was nachschauen da habe ich dann gemerkt das die bei mir trotz loctlite schon wieder locker waren. 
Viel Erfolg hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen 

MFG 
Marc 

Mit freundlichen grüßen 
Marc


----------



## Totoxl (17. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch schon ein Link verloren weil er nicht frst genug war.  Habe sie mit gefühl fest gezogen und jetzt hält es.  Mann sollte auch die beiden Schrauben/Muttern vom Lager an der Hinterachse mal prüfen.


----------



## mamo80 (23. Mai 2014)

hab mal ne frage zum dämpfer- hab ein 2011 R9 mit dem RP23. möcht jetzt einen neuen kaufen da der fox irgendwie im eimer ist. kann man da eigentlich einen anderen einbauen? der rp hat ja den komischen buckel oben und wenn ich mir die anderen anschaue wüsste ich nicht wie ich die befestigen soll?! zb einen monarch oder so??
hab aber hier schon mal gelesen dass einige andere dämpfer montiert haben!? vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!


----------



## Guinness (24. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage Bezüglich des ABP Hinterbaus:
Ich habe mir das Umrüstkit für die 12mm Achse gekauft und verbaut, hab aber jetzt ein Spiel, weis aber nicht genau wo.
Mir sind 2 Beilagscheiben übergeblieben, die aber in der Skizze nicht eingezeichnet sind, kann es an dem liegen?


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Mai 2014)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage zum dämpfer- hab ein 2011 R9 mit dem RP23. möcht jetzt einen neuen kaufen da der fox irgendwie im eimer ist. kann man da eigentlich einen anderen einbauen? der rp hat ja den komischen buckel oben und wenn ich mir die anderen anschaue wüsste ich nicht wie ich die befestigen soll?! zb einen monarch oder so??
> hab aber hier schon mal gelesen dass einige andere dämpfer montiert haben!? vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!


 
Ist hier schon vielfach beschrieben.

Kurzfassung:
Geht problemlos. Email an Stephan Huber (_*huber*-*bushings*.com_). Der kennt alle nötigen Abmessungen für die beiden Achsen / Lager...,
bestellen. einbauen, fertig.

Lass Dich aber nicht von der Offsetbuchsen-Diskussion verwirren, weil der DRCV eine um ca. 3mm differierende Einbaulänge zum (beispielsweise) Monarch hat. Kannste vernachlässigen.

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Mai 2014)

Sieht dann etwa so aus...


----------



## homopus (26. Mai 2014)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage zum dämpfer- hab ein 2011 R9 mit dem RP23. möcht jetzt einen neuen kaufen da der fox irgendwie im eimer ist. kann man da eigentlich einen anderen einbauen? der rp hat ja den komischen buckel oben und wenn ich mir die anderen anschaue wüsste ich nicht wie ich die befestigen soll?! zb einen monarch oder so??
> hab aber hier schon mal gelesen dass einige andere dämpfer montiert haben!? vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!



Oder du kaufst dir in der Bucht nen neuen...hab ich auch so gemacht läuft nachher , vermutlich bei unter 100Euro aus...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Float-RP..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item56653c4032


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (26. Mai 2014)

danke für die antworten! ich hab den monarch jetz ja schon daher werd ich den huber mal kontaktieren!


----------



## easy.vic (29. Mai 2014)

Gibt es für ein 2011er Remedy Carbon (kein ISCG) eine montierbare Kettenführung abseits der Bionicon?


----------



## mamo80 (30. Mai 2014)

klar, alle mit lagerklemmung. ich hab eine stinger nc 17 funktioniert auch super und kostet ca 30euro.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20581_Stinger-Kettenfuehrung-1-Arm---Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## easy.vic (30. Mai 2014)

Also kein ISCG und GXP-Pressfit? Ich habe auf der Antriebsseite den dort abgebildeten Spacer.

Ich habe mir das nochmal genauer angeschaut. Das kann meiner Meinung nach nicht funktionieren. Schade.


----------



## Municho (31. Mai 2014)

Servus, mein EVO-Link (Remedy 8 2012 ) braucht neue Lager, möchte aber nicht unbedingt wieder auf TREK-Lager setzen. Abmessungen habe ich heute bei TREK nachgefragt 22 - 10 - 6 mm. Im Raum München wurde mir Kugellager Altmann empfohlen. Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit Lagern gemacht? Freue mich auch über Hersteller und Produktempfehlung.


----------



## mamo80 (31. Mai 2014)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Also kein ISCG und GXP-Pressfit? Ich habe auf der Antriebsseite den dort abgebildeten Spacer.
> 
> Ich habe mir das nochmal genauer angeschaut. Das kann meiner Meinung nach nicht funktionieren. Schade.



hmm das carbon ist wieder anders oder wie? hat das ein pressfit innenlager oder? ja dann wirds wohl eher nicht gehen dachte da sind auch normale lagerschalen wie beim alu teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy.vic (1. Juni 2014)

Municho schrieb:


> Servus, mein EVO-Link (Remedy 8 2012 ) braucht neue Lager, möchte aber nicht unbedingt wieder auf TREK-Lager setzen. Abmessungen habe ich heute bei TREK nachgefragt 22 - 10 - 6 mm. Im Raum München wurde mir Kugellager Altmann empfohlen. Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit Lagern gemacht? Freue mich auch über Hersteller und Produktempfehlung.



Schau mal hier

Grüße


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo, hat jemand ein Remedy in "L" - und natürlich 26"  - im Raum Chemnitz zum Probesitzen?
Würde gerne herausfinden, wie mir das mit 183 SL90 so passt ...


----------



## mamo80 (2. Juni 2014)

bei schrittlänge 90 könnt das 19.5 fast ein bisschen klein werden. es ist zumindest an der Grenze. bei mir mit 87cm passt das 19.5 noch perfekt.


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Juni 2014)

Meine beiden anderen Räder sind auch nur 18"/18.5" - rein von der Länge des Sitzrohres passt das schon - aber wirklich vergleichen kann man das nur schwer! Deswegen ... Probesitzen!


----------



## ms303 (2. Juni 2014)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand ein Remedy in "L" - und natürlich 26"  - im Raum Chemnitz zum Probesitzen?
> Würde gerne herausfinden, wie mir das mit 183 SL90 so passt ...



Dann hast Du anscheinend einen etwas kürzeren Oberkörper.

Ich bin bei 186/86 mal das Remedy in XL Probe gefahren.

War mir zu "lang"... So insgesamt ...

Habe es dann in L genommen.

Klar, kann man auch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren.

Aber L müsste bei Dir eigentlich noch passen, denke ich.

Probieren wäre natürlich besser.

Aber da kann ich leider nicht helfen, bin zu weit weg.


----------



## Municho (3. Juni 2014)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> 
> Grüße


Mercie für den Link. Ich habe die Kugellager jetzt beim Altmann besorgt. Am FR werden sie eingebaut...


----------



## easy.vic (3. Juni 2014)

Hast du daher auch die "MR1728LLU, O.D. 28mm, I.D. 17mm, W 6mm" beziehen können?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (3. Juni 2014)

Kriegt man ohne Probleme im Web.
Hab schon welche bestellt im Dezember .


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## easy.vic (3. Juni 2014)

Jo, ich weiß. Es ging darum, dass ich mich gefragt/gewundert habe, dass er diese Kugellager von dem von ihm genannten Hersteller bekommen hat.

6903LLB O.D. 30mm, I.D. 17mm W7mm w/ *3mm Ext Race*

Diese Mistdinger sind nur leider quasi nicht zu bekommen. Entweder im Set oder bei www.enduroforkseals.com - 20$ Versand. Ich brauche jetzt gerade keine, aber neija.

Grüße


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich habe sie von einen ganz normalen Lagerhändler im web bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (8. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein aktueller Ausbaustand ...

Habt Ihr Vorschläge zur nächsten Projektstufe "Laufradsatztausch" ?


----------



## easy.vic (8. Juni 2014)

Spank Subrosa30evo oder Spike35evo Felgen . Nabe nach Geldbeutel. Am besten von einem vernünftigen Lauradbauer den Satz Räder machen lassen.


----------



## lefreak (13. Juni 2014)

Wenn du nicht zu schwer bist ZTR Arch EX tubeless, übersteht auch ab und an den Bikepark und bei +-70Kg alles Andere sowieso. 
Die Duster Felgen sind wirklich SEHR schwer und werden tubeless fast nie dicht.


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Juni 2014)

Wiege schon deutlich drüber... Bummelige 90kg sinds fahrfertig locker. Vielleicht dann die ZTR Flow Ex??

Die Spank - LR sind vermutlich (je nach Narben) auch schon nicht ganz günstig oder??
Obwohl ich andererseits schon einiges von Spank verbaut habe (Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale) und mit den Komponenten
ganz gut zufrieden bin...


----------



## lefreak (13. Juni 2014)

Ob du ne Flow EX oder die Subrosa nimmst ist dann fast egal, hängt davon ab welche Reifen du montieren willst und welche Maulweite besser passt. Die Spank ist ein bisschen billiger ein kompletter Aufbau spart rund 100€. Dafür gibt es die Spank in vielen Farben, Steifigkeit ist laut Tests ähnlich, nur das finish find ich bei den ZTR Felgen ein bisschen besser. Aber wer schaut nach dem montieren schon so genau. 

Eine rote Subrosa würde wahrscheinlich gut passen, Nabe je nach Geldbeutel Superstar/Novatec sind gut und günstig. 

Acros/Tune sehr sehr gut und teuer.

Selber fahre ich die Arch EX mit Novatec Nabe und Aerospokes ist noch schön leicht so.


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2014)

Ich gebe zu das ich nicht ganz im Thema bin, aber ich meine zu wissen das die Duster Felgen gar nicht so schwer sind.
Auch eine paar Einträge unter Google scheinen das zu bestätigen.
https://www.google.de/search?client...ssl#channel=suggest&q=bontrager+duster+weight
Von Spank Felgen bin ich nicht so überzeugt. Sie sind schwerer als der Hersteller behauptet und mein Oozy Felgen hatten schnell Probleme am Felgenhorn (eingeknickt), Seiten und Höhenschlag war Ok. 
Wie oben auch schon erwähnt wurde. Nimm Novatec Naben, gute Speichen, und Notubes ZTR Flow Ex.
Dann hast du zwar einen 0815 Laufradsatz, aber der hat sich hier bei vielen Usern schon bewährt.

Falls einer gemessenes Gewicht der Duster hat, bitte mal posten. Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## TobyR (13. Juni 2014)

Grüss Euch
falls jemand einen kompletten neuen Lagersatz für Remedy 09/10 braucht oder sucht.....ich hab einen zum Veräussern.....einfach PN


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Juni 2014)

Wo / bei wem lässt man den einen LRS qualitativ gut aufbauen??? Ich kenne nur die bekannten Shops wie HIBIKE, da gibt's dann aber eher nicht so die Möglichkeit die gewünschten Naben verbauen zu lassen.. 

Oder verstehe ich das falsch??


----------



## doriuscrow (14. Juni 2014)

Speerlaufräder oder Laufraddesign... Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lefreak (14. Juni 2014)

ich hab die duster noch zu hause und die sind wirklich schwer 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/109730-bontrager-duster-mtb-26-tlr-disc-laufradsatz-2012-neu
hier ist eine Angabe.

hiert ein VR
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5259-7155/bontrager-systemlaufrader-duster


dazu kommt eben noch dass sie kaum tubeless fähig ist.

zum WO
german-lightness, speerlaufräder, lightwolf usw.

bei actionsports gibt es solche manchmal auch in aktion: novatec und ztr.  sind in der Regel auch gut eingespeicht.


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Vincy (15. Juni 2014)

*Trek's 2015 Remedy 29 Carbon*















Und mit neuem HR Standard: *Trek Boost 148*






http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-remedy-29-carbon-penske-first-look.html


----------



## Ruffy110 (15. Juni 2014)

Habs auch grad gelesen....hatte ja eher gehofft, dass sich die Gerüchte um die Aftermarket-Optionen für passende Dämpfer (RS Monarch usw.) bewahrheiten. Mal schauen, wo das alles hinführt 

Eins habe ich aber nicht so ganz kapiert: Kann ich in dieses "Boost 148 Hub" auch Laufräder mit dem bisherigen 142-Standart einbauen (etwa über Spacer usw.)?

vg


----------



## Vincy (15. Juni 2014)

Nein, dem unterem Bild nach zu urteilen, hat sich da auch der Abstand zur Disc-Aufnahme geändert. Ähnlich wie beim Standard 150mm.
Ist wohl nicht so, wie beim Standard X12 142mm, dass sich da nur die Einbaubreite vergrößert hat (135mm +7mm).
Vielleicht passen da Standard 150 Naben, aber dann hätte man bestimmt gleich den Standard 150mm genommen.


----------



## lefreak (15. Juni 2014)

Im Moment kann man die Standards schon nicht mal mehr Standards nennen weil es eh überall anders ist. Es wird einem selber schrauber und bauer das Leben einfach nur schwer gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Trek Remedy 8 2010 und bei mir ist das Lager in der HR-Nabe (Bontrager Rhythm Comp) ausgeschlagen. Mein Händler hat ein Tausch für ca. 50-60 EUR angeboten (Lagerkosten ca. 30-40 Eur). Das erscheint mir recht viel. Allerdings möchte ich derzeit nicht unbedingt in einen neuen LRS investieren (Freilauf i. O., Felgen i. O.). Was meint Ihr? Hat mit einem Lagertausch schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt?

Viele Grüße,
Dude


----------



## crib (17. Juni 2014)

Ich versuche gerade, meinen Remedy 8 2013 Hinterbau auf Steckachse umzubauen.

Das Teil mit dem Schaltauge rechts will auf's Verbiegen nicht aus dem Rahmen und ich verstehe nicht, was da blockiert. Auf der linken Seite konnte man das Teil ohne jeglichen Kraftaufwand herausziehen.

Jemand 'ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## crib (17. Juni 2014)

Update: Das Kugellager war innen oberflächlich leicht angerostet. Mit einem Gummihammer, einem Stück Holz als Stütze und viel Ballistol war das Teil draussen.

Aber was ich mich jetzt noch frage: im Umbaukit befinden sich auch noch zwei Kugellager. Von außen scheinen sie bis auf die Dichtungsfarbe identisch zu sein. Sind die hochwertiger / besser oder liegen die einfach nur als Ersatzteil bei?


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Juni 2014)

Update LRS Easton Haven und Tubeless


----------



## mamo80 (28. Juni 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Trek's 2015 Remedy 29 Carbon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



find diese eigenen geschichten von trek einfach nur schei**e. es fing bei den dämpfern an und jetzt auch noch die laufräder. bei mir wirds sicher kein trek mehr.


----------



## Dude5882 (29. Juni 2014)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Trek Remedy 8 2010 und bei mir ist das Lager in der HR-Nabe (Bontrager Rhythm Comp) ausgeschlagen. Mein Händler hat ein Tausch für ca. 50-60 EUR angeboten (Lagerkosten ca. 30-40 Eur). Das erscheint mir recht viel. Allerdings möchte ich derzeit nicht unbedingt in einen neuen LRS investieren (Freilauf i. O., Felgen i. O.). Was meint Ihr? Hat mit einem Lagertausch schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt?
> 
> ...



Nachtrag: Die Lager waren wohl doch noch top. Es wurde nur das Lagerspiel nachgestellt.


----------



## minimalistik (29. Juni 2014)

Servus,
ich besitze trek remedy 7 aus 2009 und immer bin glücklich und total zufrieden , ich suche grade originale teil für Rahmenschutz und neue Kettenstreben hat jemand welche tipp wo kann ich die teile kaufen,danke.

Peace


----------



## TobyR (29. Juni 2014)

Versuchs mal hier:
http://www.bike-alm.de/index.php?cat=c3188_Trek-Remedy-Alu-2010.html


----------



## coyut (30. Juni 2014)

Frage:
Den RockShox Dämpfer Monarch RT3 DebonAir (nur den normalen nicht den Plus) gibts nun ja auch in 197mm/57mm Variante.
Braucht es dann überhaupt noch die Excenterbuchsen?

Ich will den Originaldämpfer an meinem Remedy 9.8/2010 austauschen da der nun wirklich nicht mehr mit der neu verbauten 160mm Pike mitkommt.
Seh ich das richtig dass ich dann "nur" noch Huber Buchsen brauche und den Dämpfer dann austauschen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87315 (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute

da hier immer wieder Leute den Versuch wagen den original DRCV Dämpfer im Remedy gegen ein anderes Modell zu verbauen.
Wäre ein ausführlicher Bericht wünschenswert wie sich Dämpfer anderer Hersteller im Hinterbau verhalten. 
Angaben zur Dämpferabstimmung Rebound/Compression?
Mit oder ohne exzentrische Hülsen bei der Dämpferaufnahme?
Einsatzzweck der Bikes?
Ev.Fahrergewicht?


----------



## ms303 (1. Juli 2014)

Fände ich auch interessant...


----------



## Totoxl (1. Juli 2014)

Möchte meins auch mal wieder zeigen.


----------



## Ruffy110 (1. Juli 2014)

Schönes Teil. 
Was sind das für Bontis? XR 4?


----------



## Totoxl (2. Juli 2014)

XR4 Team Issue mit Bontrager Tubelesskit. Eigentlich wollte ich die SE4, aber die gab es noch nicht in 650b.
Ich finde den Reifen gut, bin vorher den Mountain King 2 gefahren und finde sie sehr ähnlich.
http://www.bontrager.com/model/11643


----------



## Ruffy110 (3. Juli 2014)

Wäre auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert 
Wie schlägt sich eigentlich die Revelation vorne auf ruppigen Trails / Drops usw.?

vg


----------



## Totoxl (3. Juli 2014)

Ich habe den Federweg direkt nach dem Kauf des Rades auf 150mm aufgebockt, das geht mit einem anderen Air Shaft.
Ich muss sagen das sich die Gabel sehr gut schlägt. Sie ist natürlich nicht so Steif wie die Lyrik (Stahl) die ich früher gefahren bin.
Sie sackt nicht weg beim anbremsen, oder an Stufen, das kannte ich vorher von Luftgabeln nicht. Zum Thema Drops muss ich zugeben das ich mit ihr noch nicht ihm Park gewesen bin und deswegen darüber keine großen Aussagen machen kann. Kleine Sprünge von 1m Höhe, steckt sie so weg. Das Ansprechverhalten finde ich auch sehr gut. Also ich bin eigentlich mit der Gabel gut zufrieden.


----------



## Ruffy110 (4. Juli 2014)

Habe den Eindruck, dass viele die 140er Gabeln auf 150mm traveln...Bin zwar mit meiner Fox 34 zufrieden, aber interessant wäre es schon, vorne mehr Reserven zu haben. Jedoch habe ich ein bisschen meine Zweifel:

Verträgt sich das mit der Geo? Entfällt dabei nicht die Garantie auf den Rahmen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Totoxl (4. Juli 2014)

Ob die Geo für *dich* taugt, kann *ich* dir nicht sagen 
Ich bin vorher ein 26" Pitch gefahren, für eine "altes" Rad schon eine moderne Geometrie. Mit Lyrik sehr flach und lang. 
Berg ab schon eine Top Maschine. Durch den Umbau auf 150mm wollte ich das Remedy auch ein wenig flacher machen. Mir gefällt es so besser.
Agil ist mir immer noch genug und das minimal höhere Tretlager bemerkt man auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruffy110 (5. Juli 2014)

Hehe, alles klar. Das wollte ich wissen!
Danke!


----------



## clemson (8. Juli 2014)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/07/08...e-to-include-mounts-for-trek-and-specialized/


----------



## Vincy (8. Juli 2014)

*Monarch RT3 is available for the following Trek models:*
• Fuel EX 29″ 2014
• Remedy 26″/27.5″ 2010-2014
• Remedy 29″ 2014
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/monarch-rt3

*Monarch Plus RC3 is available for the following Trek models:*
• Trek Slash 26″/27.5″ 2012-2014
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/monarch-plus-rc3
http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/07/08...e-mounts-for-trek-and-specialized/#more-81621


----------



## Totoxl (8. Juli 2014)

Warum nur der RT3 und nicht der RC3?


----------



## ms303 (8. Juli 2014)

Und warum auch nicht der Monarch Plus?


----------



## Marc84 (9. Juli 2014)

Arbeitet Trek jetzt endlich mit RS zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (11. Juli 2014)

Checkarei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> da hier immer wieder Leute den Versuch wagen den original DRCV Dämpfer im Remedy gegen ein anderes Modell zu verbauen.
> Wäre ein ausführlicher Bericht wünschenswert wie sich Dämpfer anderer Hersteller im Hinterbau verhalten.
> ...


 
Funktioniert einwandfrei.

ich habe den Monarch Plus RC3 eingebaut. Exzentrische Buchsen vermisse ich nicht. Etwaige Geoänderungen durch die 3mm
Einbaulängendifferenz spüre ich nicht.

Was ich allerdings merke ist, dass der Hinterbau deutlichst sensibler arbeitet. Meine Eindrücke der ersten Touren
waren seinerzeit so, dass ich viel mehr Bodenkontakt und dadurch sehr viel mehr Kontrolle hatte.

Huber Bushings sind einfachst zu bestellen. Stephan Huber weiß sofort was er liefern muss.

Was die Abstimmung angeht, so stellt sich das ja jeder vermutlich individuell selbst ein. Der Monarch funktioniert für meine Gangart auf dem Bike fast offen (nur 2-3 Klicks zu) am besten. Bezogen auf die Endprogression stelle ich den Dämpfer je nach Downhill ein.

Alles in Allem bin ich heilfroh mein Fahrwerk auf RS (Monarch und PIKE) umgestellt zu haben.

later
chucki_bo


----------



## outfaced (15. Juli 2014)

Kann mich nur anschließen was der Monarch Plus RC3 angeht  Hab bis jetzt diverse Dämpfer ausprobiert ... der +RC3 lässt keine Wünsche offen.
Nun warte ich auf dem Pike


----------



## Sunfighter (15. Juli 2014)

den Monarch gibt es jetzt auch ab Werk von RS für das Remedy und den Monarch plus gibt es ab Werk für das Slash. Man muss also nicht mal mehr basteln und die Einbaulänge sollte auch genau stimmen.  Für Specialized Bikes haben haben sie nun auch ein gesondertes Modell. Ein cleverer Schachzu g von RS, die ja recht stark auf den Aftermarket und die Umrüster setzen.


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Juli 2014)

Naja, ob das soooo innovativ ist ?? Für 70 Kracher bekommst Du Huber Bushings. Und zwar für das Dämpfermodell, das Du haben möchtest.
Für mich bsp. den M+ im Remedy (und nicht der M) ... und ... gebastelt habe ich nun wirklich nicht ... der Umbau dauert 15 Minuten.


----------



## projekt (17. Juli 2014)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Naja, ob das soooo innovativ ist ?? Für 70 Kracher bekommst Du Huber Bushings. Und zwar für das Dämpfermodell, das Du haben möchtest.
> Für mich bsp. den M+ im Remedy (und nicht der M) ... und ... gebastelt habe ich nun wirklich nicht ... der Umbau dauert 15 Minuten.



.... genau, und für ganz spezielle Wünsche am 2011er kann man auch einen 190 x 51 nehmen 

Gruß projekt


----------



## TiSpOkEs (30. Juli 2014)

Kann hier jemand bitte mal am Slash von 2014 die Breite des Tretlagers nachmessen.  Ist es 86 90 92 mm? Oder bb30?

Danke Gruß


----------



## Degueldene (5. August 2014)

Moin Moin ich steh vor dem gleichen Problem....ich hab ein 2013 remedy 9.8 und wollte den hinteren dämpfer wechseln mit den Buchsen bin ich hier schon fündig geworden aber leider nicht mit dem Oberen Bolzen am dämpfer?

Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Oder wo habt ihr den passenden Bolzen/Achse bekomm.

Rock on


----------



## ELBartolo (5. August 2014)

Huber-Bushings.com. Da habe ich meine Buchsen (unten und oben) für das Remedy 8 BJ 2013  auch bestellt.


----------



## Degueldene (5. August 2014)

Ja das war klar ich mein den befestigungsbolzen oben am dämpfer...
Den brauchbman ja auch neu! Oder kann man die Teile auch beim Huber bestellen?


----------



## ELBartolo (5. August 2014)

Ja, auch die Achse für die obere Befestigung kannst Du bei ihm bestellen. Sorry, war nicht präzise genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Degueldene (5. August 2014)

Top Danke hat mir sehr geholfen!!!


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. August 2014)

Bei dem monarch fürs slash sind ja 2 40x8 bolzen dabei. Den einen davon hab ich auf 9 aufbohren lassen und ein m10x1 gewinde rein schneiden lassen. Somit passen die originalen schrauben. 
Hol ich heute ab. Bin gespannt.

Außerdem passt der 2. Mitgelieferte bolzen nicht Unten rein. Ist auch 40x8. Passt das Maß nicht um 5/10. Abschleifen am bolzen/buchse oder rein quetschen? 

Was wiegt euer so? 13,33 aktuell meins in 19.5"


----------



## projekt (6. August 2014)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Außerdem passt der 2. Mitgelieferte bolzen nicht Unten rein. Ist auch 40x8. Passt das Maß nicht um 5/10. Abschleifen am bolzen/buchse oder rein quetschen?



... ggf. die Schraube des Schwingenlagers lösen.

- projekt


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. August 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> ... ggf. die Schraube des Schwingenlagers lösen.
> 
> - projekt



Aber dann verspannt es sich ja dort.   Bei 1/10 ok...


----------



## daMichl (9. August 2014)

Hallo erstmal... 

Ich habe mir vor kurzen ein als "Citybike" mißbrauchtes 2010er Remedy 8 geleistet. (oder habe ich es befreit?)
Die Reifen und Bremsen waren abgefahren, jedoch die obersten Zahnräder am Ritzelpaket hatten nicht einmal einen Kratzer...
Der Rest sieht auch wie neu aus...

Witzigerweise hatt das Rad auch noch Crossmax-ST Felgen und eine Remote Kind-Shox Sattelstütze...außerdem wurde vorne auf 2fach umgebaut.  Und das alles um es in Wien ab und zu durch die Gegend rollen zu lassen...

JA wie auch immer, mich freuts und für 1600€ war es meiner Ansicht nach ein Geschenk.

Habe erst mal auf Tubeless umgebaut(sündteure tubless Felgen mit Schläuchen?), halbwegs vernünftige Reifen aufgezogen und die Wellgo Pedale durch Saint ersetzt. Ansonsten finde ich es momentan perfekt wie es ist. 

Hab gleich mal eine Frage: Hat schon jemand versucht 27,5er in einen 2010er Rahmen zu bauen? Wir wohl eher nicht passen, oder?

Hab echt viel von diesem thread gelesen, aber er war mir dann doch zu lange um in vollständig durchzulesen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (12. August 2014)

Viel zu teuer für ein 2010 Remedy!


----------



## daMichl (12. August 2014)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer für ein 2010 Remedy!


 
Aha...kannst mir ja gerne ein besseres/billigeres zeigen.... mit 600€ Felgen und neuwertigem Zustand. 
Ich finde ja nicht mal eines ohne Crossmax-ST Felgen das viel günstiger wäre?

Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach ein neuwertiges Remedy aus 2010 mit Listenpreis 3500€ und Anbauteilen um 800€ wert?

Und ja ich weiß das ich ein 2013er ab 2000€ bekommen hätte. Lässt sich dann halt Ausstattungsmäßig nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Skydiver81 (12. August 2014)

hast nen fairen preis bezahlt, war kein ultimativer Schnäpper aber für euch beide, Käufer - Verkäufer absolut fair..

und super lrs ist drauf  hatte den auch an meinem alten 2009er


----------



## mamo80 (12. August 2014)

find den preis ok. wirst sicher ein paar jahre freude mit dem bike haben. 27,5er Laufradsatz wird wohl im Hinterbau ziemlich knapp werden. in der gabel natürlich auch, also lieber die Finger davon lassen mein tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daMichl (12. August 2014)

Habe mir gerade das Bike von Jamiewolf3060 angesehen...jetzt verstehe ich die Ausage das meines viel zu teurer war ein wenig...

Sein 2012er hat aber halt viel SLX(2010 war noch alles XT!), Bontrager Felgen und wurde wohl auch "etwas" mehr gefahren.. ansonsten sehe ich jetzt nicht den Riesenvorteil zwischen einem 2012er und 2010er. 
Abgesehen von der Steckachse hinten!

Egal, ich bin mit dem Preis zufrieden und denke auch das er fair war. 

Lässt sich ein 2010er eigentlich hinten auf Steckachse umrüsten? (Das mit 27,5" war auch mehr eine rethorische Frage, werde in naher Zukunft sicher nicht die LR wechseln!)


----------



## woswoasiwos (13. August 2014)

Ist meiner Meinung nach für beide Seiten ein fairer Preis. 
Ich habe 2013 für ein Jahr altes Remedy 9 (2012) 2000 € bezahlt.

Das mit dem Umbau auf Steckachse bzw. auf 27,5 würde ich nicht machen - fahr mit dem Bike, wirst viel Freude damit haben.


----------



## mattis78 (13. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand Interesse an einem Trek Remedy 9 2012. Gekauft wurde das gute Stück im Oktober 2012 beim Trek Store in Essen.
Verkaufen möchte ich es weil ich auf mehr Federweg umsteigen möchte.
Anstatt der Orginalparts sind erneuert:

Renthal Fatbar lite 740mm 38 mm Rise
Renthal DuoStem
Griffe von Token
Reifen vorne Muddy Mary 2,35 evo
Reifen hinten Hans Dampf 2,35 evo TS

ansonsten mit Original Parts:
Shimano XT und XTR Schaltwerk 3x10
XT Bremsen

Das Rad wurde verhältnismäßig wenig bewegt ich schätze ca 750km, (Kein Bikepark!!)

Leider noch nicht im Bikemarkt…
Bei Interesse PN an mich

Grüsse Mattis

hier n link zu ebay Kleinanzeigen:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...9-2012-gr-21,5-/230726971-217-1937?ref=search


----------



## mamo80 (14. August 2014)

daMichl schrieb:


> Lässt sich ein 2010er eigentlich hinten auf Steckachse umrüsten? (Das mit 27,5" war auch mehr eine rethorische Frage, werde in naher Zukunft sicher nicht die LR wechseln!)



steckachse geht erst ab bj 2011!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. August 2014)

@Michl
Meins war teils umgebaut.
Reverb Stealth, 2x10 mit E13 KeFü, Zee SW mit Saint Schalthebel. Der komplette Hinterbau würde vor Verkauf neu gelagert.Das hatte auch eine Coil Lyrik. Die ist aber separat verkauft worden.
Das Radl hatte ca. 5600km und ca. 10 Bikepark Tage in einen Jahr.
Ansonsten tip top Zustand. Verkauft wurde es für 1500€. Ich bereue es aber ned. Ich hatte 1 Jahr Spaß am radl und hab's nur verkauft weil ich unbedingt ein AM HT haben wollte und mir das Remedy zu schade war es runter zurocken im Bikepark.
Für park hab ich mir ein Scratch zugelegt weil ich vom Trek Hinterbau begeistert bin.


----------



## Weld (14. August 2014)

@mattis78:
Kleiner Tipp: Die lebenslange Garantie hat man nur als Erstkäufer, soweit ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattis78 (14. August 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> @mattis78:
> Kleiner Tipp: Die lebenslange Garantie hat man nur als Erstkäufer, soweit ich weiß




Ich weiß ich weiß, würde das mittels Vertrag so regeln, das ich die Abwicklung bei Schaden am Rahmen übernehme. Also das wäre der Plan


----------



## mattis78 (14. August 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> @mattis78:
> Kleiner Tipp: Die lebenslange Garantie hat man nur als Erstkäufer, soweit ich weiß



Wieso biste Interessiert


----------



## daMichl (21. August 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich würde mir gerne eine Pike mit 160mm in mein 2010er Remedy bauen... https://www.bike-components.de/prod...-Position-Air-26--Federgabel-Modell-2014.html

Jetzt die Frage:
Würdet ihr statt der 26er gleich eine 27,5er Gabel nehmen? Bauhöhe ist dann 552 statt 542mm....dafür könnte ich sie vermutlich später mal leichter verkaufen bzw ins nächste Bike mitnehmen....Der Preis ist der selbe, das Gewicht um 30g höher.

Die Fox 32 hat laut Datenblatt 521mm...

Wie ändert sich das Fahrverhalten, macht der 1cm mehr einen merklichen Unterschied?

Danke


----------



## Weld (21. August 2014)

Mattis78: Nein nein 
Hab selbst ein sehr schönes Remedy 8 '12 mit Pike. Bin also sehr gut bedient


----------



## daMichl (21. August 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Mattis78: Nein nein
> Hab selbst ein sehr schönes Remedy 8 '12 mit Pike. Bin also sehr gut bedient



Eine 26" oder eine 27,5" ? 
Wie fährt sich´s im Vergleich zu Fox?


----------



## Weld (21. August 2014)

26" Pike DPA in schwarz :3
Zwischen der 32er und der Pike liegen Welten. Die Pike ist supersensibel und ich kann sie ziemlich weich fahren (kann im Stand sehr weit eingefedert werden), sie schlägt aber trotzdem nicht durch. Trotzdem nutze ich den Federweg gut aus. Bei der Fox gab es entweder sensibel und durchrauschen oder Durchschlagschutz und bockhart. Sie ist auch ein gutes Stück steifer als die Fox. Ich möchte sie jedenfalls nicht mehr ausbauen. Das einzige doofe ist, das ich jetzt noch nen neuen Dämpfer für hinten brauch, da sich der Originale jetzt relativ unsensibel und hart anfühlt :/


----------



## mamo80 (22. August 2014)

frage an die Langzeit pike fahrer (falls es die hier schon gibt?) : welche erfahrung habt ihr mit dem verschleiss der gabel gemacht? thema buchsen? ein kollege von mir hatte nach einem halben jahr fahren schon ziemliches buchsenspiel so dass sogar das gesamte casting getauscht werden musste. was meint ihr? ist das ein Einzelfall oder haben die neuen leichten Luftgabeln da Probleme? werden ja immer leichter die teile!


----------



## Totoxl (22. August 2014)

daMichl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne eine Pike mit 160mm in mein 2010er Remedy bauen... https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35396{1}13116121_Pike-RCT3-Dual-Position-Air-26--Federgabel-Modell-2014.html
> 
> ...


Ich würde eine 27,5 nehmen. Den 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe würde ich in Kauf nehmen. Flip Chip auf Low dadurch kommst du mit dem Tretlager runter. Dadurch das du die 160er Gabel mit mehr Sag fährst, ist der Unterschied nur gering.


----------



## daMichl (22. August 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich würde eine 27,5 nehmen. Den 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe würde ich in Kauf nehmen. Flip Chip auf Low dadurch kommst du mit dem Tretlager runter. Dadurch das du die 160er Gabel mit mehr Sag fährst, ist der Unterschied nur gering.



Was heißt "Flip Chip auf Low" in Deutsch? Sorry steh gerade etwas auf der Leitung.


----------



## Totoxl (22. August 2014)

Das ist ein Flip Chip. Flip Chip=Dreh Stück Damit kann man den Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe ändern.
Der abgebildete ist gerade in der Low Position, durch ausbauen und drehen des Chips verlängert sich die Sitzstrebe und das Rad wird steiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daMichl (22. August 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das ist ein Flip Chip. Flip Chip=Dreh Stück Damit kann man den Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe ändern.
> Der abgebildete ist gerade in der Low Position, durch ausbauen und drehen des Chips verlängert sich die Sitzstrebe und das Rad wird steiler.



Ah, verstehe! Gibst im 2010er Remedy aber scheinbar nicht.


----------



## criscross (22. August 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das ist ein Flip Chip. Flip Chip=Dreh Stück Damit kann man den Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe ändern.
> Der abgebildete ist gerade in der Low Position, durch ausbauen und drehen des Chips verlängert sich die Sitzstrebe und das Rad wird steiler.



hast du das mal probiert ? merkt man das beim fahren ?


----------



## Totoxl (22. August 2014)

Ich habe es nie probiert. Da ich meine 140mm Gabel gleich auf 150mm getravelt habe, wurde der Chip auch gleich auf Low gedreht.
Ob man es wirklich merkt


----------



## andihellya (25. August 2014)

Hallo,
weiß jemand, ob man problemlos den DB Inline (200x57mm) in ein Remedy 9 650b von 2014 einbasteln kann?


----------



## justice_france (27. August 2014)

Hi,
ich habe mich entschieden für mein Remedy 8 2013 eine Lyric zu kaufen. Welches Modell würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 160mm wären wohl ideal denke ich, oder? Was meint ihr, wieviel ich für die Fox Float 32 DRCV verlangen kann? (wurde 3 Monate gefahren, keine Gebrauchsspuren, sieht aus wie neu)


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. August 2014)

justice_france schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mich entschieden für mein Remedy 8 2013 eine Lyric zu kaufen. Welches Modell würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 160mm wären wohl ideal denke ich, oder? Was meint ihr, wieviel ich für die Fox Float 32 DRCV verlangen kann? (wurde 3 Monate gefahren, keine Gebrauchsspuren, sieht aus wie neu)



Hallo justive france, 

wenn Du auf eine 160mm Gabel wechselst,dann würde ich Dir fast zur Pike raten, ich habe mir im Juni 2013 noch ne Lyrik RC2L gekauft und zwei Monate später gab es die Pike..... Die Lyrik an sich ist schon ne feine Gabel, aber die Pike ist nochmal sahniger vom Ansprechverhalten, bekommst auch zu nem guten Preis zwschen 600-700€. Deine "alte" Fox, würde ich mal schauen wie die auf ebay weggehen.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Weld (27. August 2014)

Ich würde dir auch ne Pike an Herz legen. Ich möchte sie nicht mehr hergeben. Hab für meine 26" 160mm DPA in schwarz  650 € bezahlt.
Mich würde auch interessieren, was die DRCV noch Wert ist. Ich muss meine auch noch loswerden. Die ist allerdings von 2012. Dafür ist sie gerade bei Toxoholics zum Service.


----------



## justice_france (27. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, ich denke mit einer Pike bin ich echt noch besser bedient. Hatte sie gar nicht auf dem Radar, weil ich so auf die Lyrik fixiert war.
Wenn ich meine Fox los verkauft habe, werde ich euch mal unterrichten, was sie noch abgeworfen hat, ich würde mal grob so 300-350 € schätzen.


----------



## easy.vic (28. August 2014)

Hallo,
fährt hier jemand ein 2011er Remedy mit einem 50mm-60mm 0° Rise Vorbau und könnte mir freundlicherweise seine Fahreindrücke schildern? Danke.

Grüße

vic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (2. September 2014)

Hat schon jemand des Monarch Plus RC3 in ein Remedy 2010 eingebaut? Geht das mit Huber-bushings problemlos auch für das inzwischen recht betagte Modell?

Die Pike Dual Position Air steht meinem Remedy auch ganz ausgezeichnet. Der Tausch hat sich definitiv gelohnt!

Die Fox Talas 2010 bin ich für ca. 240.- (frisch vom Service!) losgeworden.


----------



## projekt (2. September 2014)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand des Monarch Plus RC3 in ein Remedy 2010 eingebaut?





 

- projekt


----------



## Dude5882 (2. September 2014)

Danke  Welche Version hast Du (Einbaulänge und Hub) und hast Du zufällig noch die benötigten Maße für die Buchsen?


----------



## projekt (2. September 2014)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Danke  Welche Version hast Du (Einbaulänge und Hub) und hast Du zufällig noch die benötigten Maße für die Buchsen?



Dämpfer : 200 x 57 mm, Setup siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rs-monarch-plus-rc3-tuning.671160/

oben : 40 mm, pressfit mit M10x1 Feingewinde, 1,5 mm exzentrisch



 (Skizze zeigt eine *zentrische* Buchse)



 
(links 1,5 mm exzentisch, rechts zentrisch)

unten : 40 x 8 mm, 1-teilig mit Zentrierhülse, Bohrung 1,5 mm exzentrisch. Die Buchse ist für ein Huber/Igus Gleitlager gedacht, daher 12,75 mm Dicke.



 (Skizze)





Man könnte aber auch eine 3-teilige Huber Buchse *10* x 40 mm mit der originalen 8er Schraube nehmen - und dadurch eine Exzentizität von 1 mm erreichen.

- projekt

PS bei Verwendung einer Gabel mit 528 mm Einbauhöhe (z.B. 150er Revelation) dann besser einen 190 x 51 mm Dämpfer einbauen. So kommt das Remedy dann auf 66,2° Lenkwinkel, 342 mm Tretlagerhöhe und 140 mm Federweg an Front und Heck.


----------



## chucki_bo (3. September 2014)

projekt hat mir seinerzeit auch netterweise "aufs Pferd geholfen". Wenn Du aber nicht die Möglichkeit hast zu drehen oder den technisch mentalen Zugang (so wie ich) zu 1 mm Exzentrizät hast (ich rechne ab cm ... ;-) ), dann mailst Du an Stephan Huber, suchst Dir ne Farbe aus und er liefert
Dir, was Du brauchst... Alles bereits projektiert und in der Schublade bei huber-bushings...


----------



## Dude5882 (3. September 2014)

Vielen Dank! Selber drehen kann ich nicht, da ich keinen Zugang zu einer Drehbank habe. Da werde ich auf Huber zurück greifen. 
Da ich eine Pike 160 mm eingebaut habe, wird es die 200 mm Version mit 57 mm Hub werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (8. September 2014)

Was meint ihr ist mehr fürs 12er Remedy zu empfehlen, Monarch Debonair oder Debonair Plus? Habe glaub ich irgendwo gelesen, das die größere Luftkammer fürs Remedy nicht so gut sein soll. Stimmt das?


----------



## projekt (8. September 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Was meint ihr ist mehr fürs 12er Remedy zu empfehlen, Monarch Debonair oder Debonair Plus? Habe glaub ich irgendwo gelesen, das die größere Luftkammer fürs Remedy nicht so gut sein soll. Stimmt das?



Hi,

ein anderer Dämpfer macht nur dann Sinn, wenn Du ihn nach Deinen Vorlieben abstimmen kannst.

Also zuerst mal überlegen was Dir am Serien Dämpfer nicht gefällt. Dann festlegen ob Du eine "bold on" Lösung bevorzugst, oder selbst Hand anlegen willst. Im ersten Fall wird dann oft TFtuned für Fox empfohlen, oder der Lord für RochShox.

Wenn letzteres in Angriff genommen werden soll kann ich den M+ 2011/13 empfehlen. Luftkammern, LK-spacer, Dämpfergehäuse (für unterschiedliche Dämpferlängen) und shims sind einfach zu beschaffen. Abstimmungstips siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rs-monarch-plus-rc3-tuning.671160/

- projekt


----------



## Weld (8. September 2014)

Mir passt der Fox einfach nicht mehr zur Pike. Das Ansprechverhalten ist im Vergleich echt s***** und wenn ich ihm zu wenig Druck geb, um ihn sensibler zu machen, schlägt er mir direkt durch. Ich lass es mittlerweile bergab richtig krachen und brauche etwas, das mit der Pike mithalten kann. Und da hat mich der Debonair angelächelt. Schwarzer Dämpferkolben passend zur Pike, zumal es den auch in 197 mm Länge gibt.


----------



## projekt (8. September 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Das Ansprechverhalten ist im Vergleich echt s***** und wenn ich ihm zu wenig Druck geb, um ihn sensibler zu machen, schlägt er mir direkt durch.



... dann mach Dir mal Gedanken zum Aufbau der Dämpfungssytheme der möglichen Dämpfer.



Weld schrieb:


> Und da hat mich der Debonair angelächelt. Schwarzer Dämpferkolben passend zur Pike,



... siehe oben. Fashion victims ist halt nicht zu helfen 

- projekt

PS viel Spaß beim aufdremeln der 8er shims


----------



## Weld (8. September 2014)

Dann werd ich mir das nochmal im Detail ansehen müssen.

Wegen Fashion Victim: Es wäre nur ein netter Bonus gewesen, es heißt nicht, das ich den Dämpfer wegen der Farbe kaufe/ habe will  
Ich kauf mir ja auch kein Bike, um es nur anzusehen und vor die Eisdiele zu fahren


----------



## easy.vic (9. September 2014)

Ich hatte meinen Dämpfer bei TFtuned und bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. Hast du schon die Luftkammerspacer für den DRCV in Verwendung? Ich habe mir auch direkt den schwarzen "Pushima" Dämpferkolben von denen verbauen lassen. Würde dann auch richtig gut zur Pike passen . Der kommt, meine ich, ca 40Pfund extra. Der "Tweet" am 28.4, so sieht meiner jetzt aus.

Zur Info was die da mit deinem Dämpfer machen.#

Mich würde interessieren mit wie viel Druck du den Dämpfer fährst und was du auf die Waage bringst


----------



## kasimir2 (18. September 2014)

Moin Moin,

habe ein ziemlich runtergerocktes 09er Remedy gekauft und mir ein kleines Spielmobil draus gebaut. Probefahrt war sehr spassig! Sattel und Stützenklemme werden getauscht und der Spacerturm kommt weg. Der Rest passt auf Anhieb.









Gruß
Marc


----------



## rockmachine 66 (21. September 2014)

Mal was neues: Remedy 8  2013 als Selbstaufbau


----------



## puma_1978 (24. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,ja ich bin wieder so ein Type der eure Meinung zur Rahmen Größe haben möchte,diese Thema wurde zwar jetzt schon bis zum Erbrechen hier durchgenommen, aber trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob eure Angaben sich immer auf die virtuale oder actuael Rahmengröße beziehen.

Ich gebe euch einfach mal meine Daten und vielleicht kann ja jemand meinen Letzten Zweifel ausräumen.

1,78 Körpergröße

80 Schritthöhe

63 Armlänge

Ich möchte eigentlich durch Bandscheibenprobleme recht aufrecht sitzen und das Bike mehrere Stunden bei Touren im Thüringer Wald bewegen.Sattel sollt also nicht viel höher wie der Lenker sein,außerdem habe ich keine Lust das Bike zu verunstalten in dem ich eine 7cm Rizer drauf packe.Ins Auge habe ich ein Remedy 8 gefasst, entweder mit 26(2012,2013)oder 27,5 Zoll(2014) Radgröße.Mein Händler möchte für eine längere Probefahrt fast 50€,dann 3000€ fürs Bike haben,Rahmengröße sollte ich 19,5 virtual kaufen.


----------



## Totoxl (24. September 2014)

Ich fahre ein Remedy 2014 27,5" in 20,5/21,5" und habe eine Schrittlänge von 93cm. Ich würde die möglichst große Größe nehmen, damit das Rad aber nicht zu lang wird, wirst du einen sehr kurzen Vorbau, 50 oder kürzer, montieren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (24. September 2014)

Ich bin 178 mit 89er SL und hab das 19er Remedy , fahre ca. 5cm Sattelüberhöhung.
Bei ner 80er SL ist doch ein 19er Rahmen viel zu groß.....also max. nen 17,5

sonst kannst ja gleich nen Holländer fahren


----------



## puma_1978 (24. September 2014)

Im Hinterkopf tendiere ich zum 18,5 virtual.Nachdem ich fast auf Knien darum gefleht habe, durfte ich eine Rund mit dem 19,5 virtual drehen(26 und 27,5).Fazit:Fahrwerk absolut obergeil,aber nach 5 Minuten konnte ich mir kein eindeutiges Bild machen,ein kleineres Bike hatte er nicht im Laden.


----------



## aquarius-biker (25. September 2014)

puma_1978 schrieb:


> Ich gebe euch einfach mal meine Daten und vielleicht kann ja jemand meinen Letzten Zweifel ausräumen.
> 
> 1,78 Körpergröße
> 
> ...



Hi,
Ich fahr mit den gleichen Massen ein 17,5 (26er) und fühl mich wohl. 18,5 wäre auch gegangen aber vermutlich nur mit Kürzerem Vorbau, bei Probefahrt fand ich mich da zu gestreckt bzw. Das Bike schon zu tourig vom Charakter. Ich wollte es was verspielter und Lange Tagestouren sind kein Problem damit.
Grüße


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. September 2014)

ich fahre bei ähnlichen Maßen 177/SL82 ein virtuell 18,5 passt prima sollte aber keinesfalls kleiner sein.


----------



## Sushi1976 (25. September 2014)

Ich fahre ein 19.5 Virtual von 2009 mit 50mm Vorbau, passt perfekt. Jetzt würde ich wohl ein 18.5 wählen, gab es
halt 2009 nicht., Größe 180cm und Schrittlänge 81cm, langer Oberkörper.


----------



## justice_france (25. September 2014)

Definitiv virtual 18,5 , actual 17,5 - habe fast die gleichen masse und fahre die Größe auf m 26er remedy-perfekt.


----------



## puma_1978 (25. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!Hat der Sattel viel Überhöhe bei euren 18,5 virtual und habt ihr Vorbau oder Lenker verändert?


----------



## Rischar (26. September 2014)

puma_1978 schrieb:


> Im Hinterkopf tendiere ich zum 18,5 virtual.Nachdem ich fast auf Knien darum gefleht habe, durfte ich eine Rund mit dem 19,5 virtual drehen(26 und 27,5).Fazit:Fahrwerk absolut obergeil,aber nach 5 Minuten konnte ich mir kein eindeutiges Bild machen,ein kleineres Bike hatte er nicht im Laden.


Such dir (auch wenn's aufwändig ist) einen Händler mit beiden Rahmengrößen und vergleiche beide direkt! Alles andere ist letztendlich Spekulation.


----------



## puma_1978 (26. September 2014)

Du bekommst halt ni


Rischar schrieb:


> Such dir (auch wenn's aufwändig ist) einen Händler mit beiden Rahmengrößen und vergleiche beide direkt! Alles andere ist letztendlich Spekulation.


Bei uns in Gotha bekommst du kein 26 Remedy mehr und in Erfurt hatten sie nur noch das Vorjahresmodel in Größe 19,5 da.Eine großen Größenunterschied zwischen 26 und 27,5 konnte ich bei der kurzen Probefahrt nicht feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma_1978 (26. September 2014)

Wenn ich das 19,5 genommen hätte,würde ich einen kürzeren Vorbau und einen Riser montieren.


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Oktober 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Dämpfer : 200 x 57 mm, Setup siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rs-monarch-plus-rc3-tuning.671160/
> 
> oben : 40 mm, pressfit mit M10x1 Feingewinde, 1,5 mm exzentrisch
> 
> ...



Hallo Projekt,
der Link zum Setup funktioniert leider nicht. In wieweit unterscheidet sich Dein Setup vom Standardsetup (M M)? Ich wiege ca. 75 kg, welches Setup würdest Du mir empfehlen?

Nach der Tune - Empfehlung von Rock Shox (compression tune reference chart) und einem Gesamtübersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 2.6 müsste das M M Setup passen, oder? Zumindest als Ausgangsbasis für weiteres Tuning nach Bedarf bzw. Belieben.

Grüße,
Dude


----------



## projekt (3. Oktober 2014)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Hallo Projekt,
> der Link zum Setup funktioniert leider nicht. In wieweit unterscheidet sich Dein Setup vom Standardsetup (M M)? Ich wiege ca. 75 kg, welches Setup würdest Du mir empfehlen?
> 
> Grüße,
> Dude



Guten Morgen,

sorry, Du musst Dich erst für die IG Fahrwerkstuner freischalten lassen..

Gruß projekt


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Oktober 2014)

Kannst Du mich zu dieser IG einladen?  Ich finde sie leider nicht....


----------



## projekt (3. Oktober 2014)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mich zu dieser IG einladen?


 
Hallo,

schicke "Lord Shadow" eine Nachricht, er ist der Moderator dieser IG.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Oktober 2014)

Heute habe ich die erste kleine Testrunde gedreht: der Monarch Plus RC3 HV spricht schon mit dem Standardsetup (Mid / Mid) feinfühliger an, wippt weniger und bietet deutlich mehr Reserven als der DRCV. Bisher bereue ich den Umstieg keineswegs.

Grüße, 
Dude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outfaced (9. Oktober 2014)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> habe ein ziemlich runtergerocktes 09er Remedy gekauft und mir ein kleines Spielmobil draus gebaut. Probefahrt war sehr spassig! Sattel und Stützenklemme werden getauscht und der Spacerturm kommt weg. Der Rest passt auf Anhieb.
> 
> ...



Da fehlt nur die schwarze Anodisierung am Gabel und Dämpfer um perfekt zu sein 


Mal ne Frage an allen, die auf 26" noch unterwegs sind ... insbesondere die mit 17,5" virtuell (16,5"). Habt Ihr den tatsächlichen Reach schon vermessen. Bei mir decken sich die Herstellerangaben mit der Realität gar nicht → 415 laut Trek, gemessen um die 385-395. Auch wenn die Messung nicht so genau ist, ist der Unterschied deutlich spürbar. Wenn ich ein Rad mit tatsächlichen 420mm Reach fahre fühle ich mich deutlich anders vom Position her.


----------



## fuelex (19. Oktober 2014)

bei mir (Remedy 9, 2013) mit RS Revelation 150 mm and Low-Setting ist der Reach etwa 410 mm.


----------



## Patrick323 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hey, 

Hat von euch mal jemand ein fuel ex im Vergleich gefahren? 
Ist es bergauf sehr viel effizienter als ein remedy?  

Bin am überlegen mir für ausgedehnte, traillastige Touren noch ein bike zu gönnen und hab da das remedy bzw fuel ex im Visier. 

Hatte vor meinem Propain ein 2012er (leider etwas zu kleines) Remedy, also weiß ich was das gute Stück auf dem Trail kann. 
Jedoch soll das 27,5er remedy ja berghoch noch eine Nummer effizienter sein. 

Hat da jemand einen Vergleich zum fuel ex? 

Besten Dank für eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## TobyR (28. Oktober 2014)

Grüss Euch
trenne mich von meinem sehr geliebten Trek Remedy 8 2010. Rock Shox RC2DH 170mm; Rock Shox Monarch Plus; Kind Shock Supernatural, Saint 200mm; Saint/XT 180mm; Ergon Sattel....und ettliches mehr.
Steht bald im Bike Markt.
Falls jemand vorab Interesse hat, freue ich mich über ne PM.
Grüsse
Tobias


----------



## Sven_85 (28. Oktober 2014)

@ Patrick323:
Ich bin letztes Jahr in Saalbach eine Woche lang das Fuel 7 in 26" gefahren. Nachdem ich vorher im Mai ein Univega auf Gomera eine Woche getestet hatte war die Entscheidung für das Trek gefallen. 
Hatte mit dem Fuel einfach ein besseres Fahrgefühl als mit dem Univega. Fand das Fuel sehr schön zu fahren. Nachdem dann halt ein Remedy zu einem sehr günstigen Preis um die Ecke kam wurde es halt das 
Hab die Entscheidung bisher nicht bereut (eine Saison auf dem Remedy), wobei ich vermutlich mit dem Fuel auch zuerst an meine persönlichen Grenzen gekommen wäre bevor das Rad es tut 
Bin beide jedoch "nur" in 26"  gefahren.


----------



## Weld (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin ebenfalls beide in 26" probegefahren. Selbst auf dem Parkplatz habe ich schon gemerkt, dass das Remedy im Gegensatz zum Fuel EX eine wesentlich aggressivere Bergabgeometrie hatte. Hab mich auf dem Remedy wesentlich wohler gefühlt als auf dem Fuel EX. Zudem hat mein Paps sich letztes Jahr ein Fuel gekauft.
Meine Empfehlung:
Für Straße und Waldautobahn, und ein paar Trails, die aber nur heruntergefahren und nicht mit Höchstspeed geballert werden, dann das Fuel EX.
Für alles, was mehr ins Gelände geht, schnelle, auch anspruchsvolle Trails, Sprünge usw. das Remedy.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen Entscheidungshilfe leisten ;-)


----------



## Patrick323 (29. Oktober 2014)

Danke.. Auf jeden Fall interessant. Ist halt immer en bissel heikel, weil so eine kurze Probefahrt nie viel aussagt. Ich bräuchte das Teil hier im wald vor der Haustür 

Eilt auch nicht. Hab ja ne nen Enduro, nur auf richtig langen Touren fehlt mir das Salz in den Haxen  Vielleicht bietet sich bis zum nächsten Frühjahr mal ne Probefahrt.


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. Oktober 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Für Straße und Waldautobahn, und ein paar Trails, die aber nur heruntergefahren und nicht mit Höchstspeed geballert werden, dann das Fuel EX.
> Für alles, was mehr ins Gelände geht, schnelle, auch anspruchsvolle Trails, Sprünge usw. das Remedy.


Kann ich so überhaupt nicht bestätigen.
Hab nen 26er Remedy in 17,5 und bin diesen Sommer im Urlaub in den USA nen Fuel Ex (29er) ebenfalls in 17,5 für nen Monat gefahren. Draufgesessen und hat sich bei gleicher Rahmen Größe sofort vertraut angefühlt, trotz 29 Zoll. Hat sich auf den Trails in ParkCity, Lake Taho, Flagstaff, Sedona und Durango super geschlagen. Auch anspruchsvolle Passagen wie steile/ große Steinfelder (verblockt) waren damit kein Problem. Limitierend war nur der Biker bzw. wenn man den Kopf nicht abschalten konnte. Manchmal hab ich mich echt gefragt wie ich da jetzt durch oder runtergekommen bin  ;-)
Meiner Meinung nen wirklich gelungenes Trail Bike. Wenn s natürlich etwas handlicher und mehr Abwärtsfokusierter sein soll dann das Remedy. 

Bezüglich Bergaufperformance: Kann ich schlecht einschätzen da 29er vs 26er. Würde sagen effizienter war das Fuel ex nicht. In schwierigen Passagen (stark verblockt) konnte man sich nen Vorteil vom 29er einbilden (besseres Überrollverhalten). Nachteilig habe ich aber das gefühlt tiefere Tretlager empfunden. Hab aber noch nicht die Geo Daten geckeckt ob das wirklich so ist.

Vermutlich hilft nur eins mal ausgiebig Probezufahren


----------



## Patrick323 (29. Oktober 2014)

Cool, dank dir. Ist auf jeden Fall mal ne Einschätzung. Schon einmal gut zu wissen, dass das fuel ex auch viel mit macht.


----------



## hnx (30. Oktober 2014)

Machst weder mit dem Remedy noch dem Fuel EX viel falsch. Je weiter abfahrtslastig desto mehr Tendenz zum Remedy, bis zu Enduro/leichtem Parkeinsatz (entsprechender Aufbau hilft, der Rahmen packts). 
Habe selbst ein Fuel EX 26", ein Fuel EX 29" bestellt und kann mir jederzeit ein Remedy 29 nehmen.

Wenn man sich z.B. die Geo im Vergleich zu Mitbewerbern anschaut, dann fällt auf, dass Trek das Fuel EX "unter Wert" bewirbt, auch um dem Remedy keine Konkurrenz zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

bin am überlegen, meinem Remedy 2009 einen flacheren Lenkwinkel zu verpassen, hat das schon jemand hier im Forum an seinem Bike
umgebaut?

http://www.bike24.de/p161384.html


Gruss Marco


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (31. Oktober 2014)

Lass Finger vom gammelzeug!
Nimm lieber WC angle set.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Oktober 2014)

Warum Gammelzeug? Ganz ehrlich gesagt, habe ich von WC Angelset noch nie was gehört?

Cane Creek ist doch ne solide Firma, ich kenne auch keine alternative Firma…. Wer ist WC?


----------



## hnx (31. Oktober 2014)

Work Components nehme ich an.


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Oktober 2014)

mw01 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile auch den Works Components Steuersatz mit -1.5° bekommen und verbaut.
> Ich muss sagen, dass das Remedy um einiges satter am Trail liegt, eine viel bessere Performance bei technischen Trails abgibt, aber deswegen trotzdem nicht viel träger geworden ist.
> Das Bike lässt sich nach wie vor sehr verspielt bewegen!
> Und..., der WorksComponents Steuersatz bringt um einiges an Mehrsteifigkeit sowie bessere Lager im Vergleich zum original Verbautem.



Wo hast du deinen Bestellt? Welchen hast du gewählt? Blicke da nicht durch


----------



## mw01 (2. November 2014)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Wo hast du deinen Bestellt? Welchen hast du gewählt? Blicke da nicht durch


Direkt bei WorksComponents.

Innendurchmesser:















Für die nicht normgerechte Bemaßung bitte keine Kommentare... ;D

Somit müsste folgender Steuersatz passen:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp

Achtung: Richtige "Headtube Lenght" angeben!
Miss aber bei deinem Steuerrohr sicherheitshalber auch nach.
Die Lieferung der Ware kann etwas dauern, und auf Anfragen reagieren sie auch net sofort bis gar nicht. Aber wenn du bestellst und bezahlst bekommst du es ziemlich sicher....

BTW: Schau, dass dein Gabelschaft lang genug ist, denn die obere Lagerschale baut höher.


----------



## Ruffy110 (3. November 2014)

Servus,

Hat jmd von Euch schonmal versucht, die Fox 34 im Remedy 650b (140mm) auf 160 mm zu traveln? Ist das empfehlenswert?
Ich weiß, dass es ne ähnliche Diskussion schonmal gab für das 26'' Remedy. Trotzdem würds mich grad für die größeren Laufräder interessieren.

Vg und Danke


----------



## TobyR (7. November 2014)

TobyR schrieb:


> Grüss Euch
> trenne mich von meinem sehr geliebten Trek Remedy 8 2010. Rock Shox RC2DH 170mm; Rock Shox Monarch Plus; Kind Shock Supernatural, Saint 200mm; Saint/XT 180mm; Ergon Sattel....und ettliches mehr.
> Steht bald im Bike Markt.
> Falls jemand vorab Interesse hat, freue ich mich über ne PM.
> ...


 
Hier nun das Angebot
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/486662-trek-remedy-8-rc2dh-monarch-plus-saint-ks-supernatural


----------



## Guinness (7. November 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Machst weder mit dem Remedy noch dem Fuel EX viel falsch. Je weiter abfahrtslastig desto mehr Tendenz zum Remedy, bis zu Enduro/leichtem Parkeinsatz (entsprechender Aufbau hilft, der Rahmen packts).



Für den Park Einsatz würde ich das Remedy nicht (mehr) unbedingt her nehmen, das ist nicht für den Bikepark freigegeben.
Sicher, Trails wie z.B. Hackelbergtrail in Saalbach oder Flowtrails sind schön möglich, mehr wäre eher nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (13. November 2014)

Hallo Community,

bei passendem Angebot würde ich mein 2011er Trek Remedy 9 Rahmen in sehr gutem gebrauchten Zustand verkaufen. Rahmengröße ist 17,5 /18,5". Den Rahmen gibt es mit dem Fox DRCV oder bei Wunsch mit 2014er Rock Shox Monarch Plus + exzentrischen Buchsen usw. Mit dazu die 142x12mm steckachse und das converter kit für 135QR. Dann gibt es noch eine Vecnum Toolok sattelklemme und die standardklemme dazu. Als Steuersatz ist ein Cane Creek 110 verbaut!

Bilder gibt es erstmal hier: http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1671269

Einfach mal bei Interesse anschreiben!

Gruß Max


----------



## outfaced (14. November 2014)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin am überlegen, meinem Remedy 2009 einen flacheren Lenkwinkel zu verpassen, hat das schon jemand hier im Forum an seinem Bike
> umgebaut?
> ...



Ja, hab es schon gemacht ... -1° mit Angleset (selbst gezeichnet und fräsen lassen) - kann es nur empfehlen.
Von dem ganzen Angleset braucht man eigentlich nur die Schalen. Leider verkauft wird komplett mit allem drum und dran. Cane Creek ist definitiv überbewertet. Hab nun eins bei Work Components bestellt da der Fräser nicht mehr sich mit so was beschäftigen will (ist echt ne Spielerei die Dinger zu fräsen). 80£ ist zwar auch nicht wenig, aber ein Fräser, der den Arbeitsumfang wirklich einschätzen kann wird es eh unter 50€ nicht machen wollen (nur die Schalen, ohne Lager usw.).


----------



## Dude5882 (15. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt habe ich das Remedy mal auf einem Stand, der mir zusagt:

Rahmen: Trek Remedy 8 2010
Laufräder: DT Swiss EX 1501 Spline One
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 2014
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike Dual Position Air 2014 160mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Trail Rizer 740 mm
Vorbau: Renthal Duo (50 mm)
Steuersatz: Acros
Schaltung / Umwerfer: Shimano XT Shadow Plus 2x10
Bremsen: Shimano XT 2014
Kurbel / Tretlager: Shimano XT 2010
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb 2011
Sattel: XLC
Reifen: hinten Schwalbe Hans Dampf, vorne Continental Mud King (jetzt mal über Herbst und Winter)
Pedale: NC17 Sudpin Pro III
Griffe: Cube Pro
Kettenführung: Bionicon C-Glide 2011
Bashguard: E-Thirteen

Gewicht laut Kofferwaage rd. 14,5 kg

Jaja, ich weiß: Klingel ist im Raum Stuttgart unverzichtbar, wenn man den Unmut der Wanderer auf den Trails im Zaum halten möchte.
Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem  Zumindest fährt es sich nun super!

Grüße,
Dude


----------



## rockmachine 66 (16. November 2014)

Schaut gut aus. Due Contis wären nicht ganz mein Fall. Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?


----------



## Dude5882 (16. November 2014)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Due Contis wären nicht ganz mein Fall. Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?



 Rd. 14,5 kg. Auf Asphalt ist der Mud King relativ zäh, auf Laub und im Schlamm aber super


----------



## chucki_bo (16. November 2014)

Die roten Spacer würde ich gg. schwarze tauschen. Und den c guide bei der nächsten Gelegenheit auch (gibt eh spätestens nach ner Saison auf).

Gewicht würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Knapp unter 15 würde ich schätzen???

Gruß chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (16. November 2014)

Oh, 2,5 Sek zu spät


----------



## Dude5882 (16. November 2014)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Die roten Spacer würde ich gg. schwarze tauschen. Und den c guide bei der nächsten Gelegenheit auch (gibt eh spätestens nach ner Saison auf).
> 
> Gewicht würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Knapp unter 15 würde ich schätzen???
> 
> Gruß chucki_bo



Keine schlechte Idee! Schwarze Spacer (Syntace, unifarben) sind bestellt.
Das C-Glide hat bei mir schon 3 Saisons überlebt, darunter auch Gardasee. Einmal ist es mir anfangs abgerissen weil es wegen falscher  Montage an die Stollen gekommen ist, seitdem funktioniert es aber einwandfrei. Wenn es kaputt ist wird es aber gegen eines der neusten Generation getauscht.


----------



## chucki_bo (17. November 2014)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Das C-Glide hat bei mir schon 3 Saisons überlebt, darunter auch Gardasee.


 
Mein Problem bei dem Dingen ist eigentlich auch "nur" die Hülse... Entweder die Kette schwurbelt sie durch oder die beiden Seiten
bleiben nicht eng beieinander, sodass die Kette raus rutscht. Ich hab aktuell die beiden Seiten mittels Kablebinder fixiert.
Ansonsten ist das Teil aber ne prima Anschaffung (für den Preis!!!)

Gruß
chucki_bo


----------



## Houschter (17. November 2014)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Mein Problem bei dem Dingen ist eigentlich auch "nur" die Hülse... Entweder die Kette schwurbelt sie durch oder die beiden Seiten
> bleiben nicht eng beieinander, sodass die Kette raus rutscht. Ich hab aktuell die beiden Seiten mittels Kablebinder fixiert.
> Ansonsten ist das Teil aber ne prima Anschaffung (für den Preis!!!)
> 
> ...


 Das kann die neuere Variante deutlich besser, sehr zu empfehlen das Teil.


----------



## chucki_bo (17. November 2014)

@Houschter : ist das dann der "eco" mit Elastomeraufhängung???


----------



## Houschter (17. November 2014)

Ja, genau die. Lässt sich auch viel einfacher montieren und macht einfach nen guten Job. 

Für Interessierte: bei amazon gibts 2 Stück für 50€ incl. Versand!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (19. November 2014)

Dann zeig ich euch auch mal meins!

Trek Remedy 8  Modell 2013 26Zoll!
Original Dämpfer mit TFTUNED Volumen Spacer Set, ohne eine Katastrophe, mit absolut i.O.
SR Suntour Auron
VR Hope Evo Pro2  HR DT 240s
DT M465
Alpina Speichen 2-1,7-2
Alu Nippel
Michein Wild Rock`r 26X2,4/Wild Rock`r2 26X2,35
Synros 90m Vorbau mit Rae Face Lenker
Kind Shock LEV 150mm
XT 2Fach Kurbel mit Bashgard aus XT Kettenblatt (38-24)
XT ShadowPlus Schaltwerk
9 Fach Kasette
9 Fach Sram DrehgriffeX.O.
Ritchey Stream Sattel
XT Trail Pedale
SLX Bremse 180/203 mit schwimmend gelagerten XLC Scheiben
ca. 14,5kg


 

 

 

 


FEEDBACK erwünscht


----------



## Totoxl (19. November 2014)

Schönes Rad dort oben.
Hier mein Remedy Update. Revelation raus, Pike rein. Inzwischen einiges gegenüber dem Original geändert, aber es gibt noch einiges zu optimieren. Gewicht momentan 14,25 kg


----------



## Ruffy110 (19. November 2014)

Hammer! Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Totoxl (19. November 2014)

Meins? Danke 


Totoxl schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (19. November 2014)

@rockmachine 66 :

Trotz Shadow plus Schaltwerk würde ich eine Kettenführung montieren.
Nen 90mm Vorbau kann ich mir auf der Kiste i-wie nicht gut vorstellen. Finde ich etwas
Lang. Und der Spacer über dem Vorbau käme weg.

Aber das ist sicher keine Kritik, sondern rein subjektiver Eindruck. Die Zusammenstellung Deiner
Komponenten finde ich insgesamt sehr stimmig...

Ergo: gefällt mir!

Gruß 
chucki_bo


----------



## rockmachine 66 (20. November 2014)

Über eine Kettenführung denke ich gerade nach, wobei die Probleme sich in Grenzen halten.
Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit NC-17 Stinger am Remedy?
Der Spacer bleibt bis ich sicher bin ob auch die Gabel bleibt.
Beim Vorbau werde ich sicher noch einen 60er oder 70er probieren.

Danke für die Meinungen!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (20. November 2014)

@Totoxl   Wenn du noch in passende Decals für die neue Pike investierst wird alles wieder erheblich stimmiger.
Ansonsten find ich Remedy und 160er Endurogabel könnte Trek auch ab Werk anbieten!


----------



## hnx (20. November 2014)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> @Totoxl   Wenn du noch in passende Decals für die neue Pike investierst wird alles wieder erheblich stimmiger.
> Ansonsten find ich Remedy und 160er Endurogabel könnte Trek auch ab Werk anbieten!



Dann kauft aber keiner mehr das Slash.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (20. November 2014)

in das slash dann ne 36/170 und schon ist ne Abgrenzung da,schon allein gewichtsmäßig


----------



## rzOne20 (21. November 2014)

hallo, könnt ihr mir helfen!

ich brauche einen neuen steuersatz für ein trek remedy aus 2009! wie heißt den die verbaute type, oder wie kann ich das rausfinden?

danke


----------



## IkilledKenny (21. November 2014)

Hey, 

brauche auch einen neuen Steuersatz. 

Hab n 2012er Remedy 7 mit einem FSA NO.57E E2 ACB sealed bearings. 

Brauche jetzt aufgrund von einem Gabelwechsel einen Steuersatz für eine tapered Gabel.
Find nirgends die benötigten Maße hat vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung? 

Gruß Florian


----------



## rockmachine 66 (21. November 2014)

das beste ist ausbauen und vermessen. dann aus einem Baukasten System die passenden teile bestellen und die Rechnung fürs nächste mal gut aufbewahren ;-)


----------



## chucki_bo (21. November 2014)

Wieder nen Remedy  mit nicht mehr so vielen Originalteilen:

RS MonarchPlus Dämpfer
RS Pike 160 mm mit roten custom decals
Spank Spike Pedalen
Spank Vorbau 50 mm
Spank Lenker 740 mm
XT ShadowPlus 10fach Schaltwerk
SLX Kurbeln
Bionicon C Guide Kettenführung
X0 Bremsen
KS Teleskopsattelstütze
611er SQ Lap Sattel
Maxxis Reifen Ardent hi und Minion DHF vo
Spank Griffe

Nur von den Bontrager Laufrädern kann ich mich i-wie nicht trennen. Die finde ich knallgeil 

Gewicht ca. 14,5 kg (ohne Schlamm und Dreck)




If you like -> schreibt
if you do not like --> auch

Grüße
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockmachine 66 (21. November 2014)

schaut ordentlich aus, like! die bremsscheiben scheine jedenfalls gut eingebremst zu sein


----------



## Houschter (21. November 2014)

Bei Rahmen mit taperd Steuerrohr sind es unten 56mm und oben 44mm. Bei meinem 2010er hab ich den Acros AiSXE22 verbaut, bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## hifideliger (21. November 2014)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wieder nen Remedy  mit nicht mehr so vielen Originalteilen:
> 
> RS MonarchPlus Dämpfer
> 
> chucki_bo



Wie hast du denn den Monarch eingebaut? Und hat es sich rentiert - d.h. ist er merkbar besser als der DRCV?


----------



## hnx (21. November 2014)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> brauche auch einen neuen Steuersatz.
> 
> ...



Steuersatz FSA Orbit E2 mit 1 1/8 Gabelkonus

Das ist der ursprünglich verbaute Steuersatz in deinem Remedy 7.


----------



## IkilledKenny (21. November 2014)

Brauch ich dann nur nen anderen Gabelkonus?
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass das untere Lager groß genug für den neuen Gabelschaft wäre und der Konus der alten Gabel aussieht wie ein Teller. Also übertrieben groß.


----------



## chucki_bo (22. November 2014)

hifideliger schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn den Monarch eingebaut? Und hat es sich rentiert - d.h. ist er merkbar besser als der DRCV?


200er Einbaumaß mit 57mm Hub. Hülsen von Huber. Das ist relativ schlicht, wenn man kein Zehntelmilimeter-Fanatiker ist. 

Was die Performance angeht.... Welten besser.. rein subjektiver Eindruck natürlich..

Gruß
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hifideliger (22. November 2014)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> 200er Einbaumaß mit 57mm Hub. Hülsen von Huber. Das ist relativ schlicht, wenn man kein Zehntelmilimeter-Fanatiker ist.
> 
> Was die Performance angeht.... Welten besser.. rein subjektiver Eindruck natürlich..
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info!


----------



## Totoxl (23. November 2014)

Und schon wieder ein Update. Kurbel und KB sind neu


----------



## mamo80 (24. November 2014)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 337041



warum hast du hinten einen marshguard montiert? der bringt da aber nüsse


----------



## rockmachine 66 (24. November 2014)

schaden tut er nicht. war ein versuch,  vielleicht halt er Schmutz von der variostütze fern ;-)


----------



## DomXC (26. November 2014)

Bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Remedy 8 27,5" - geiles Teil...

Will mir nun auch endlich einen vernünftigen montageständer für meine Bikes zulegen und dachte an den Park Tool PCS-9. Passt die Klemme an den Rahmen (sattelstütze wird noch ne RS Reverb)? Oder könnt ihr eine Alternative empfehlen? Was verwendet ihr?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (27. November 2014)

ich würde eine Kind shock lev empfehlen


----------



## Marc84 (27. November 2014)

Ich würde auch die lev empfehlen, fahre ich selber und bin super zufrieden damit und man kann den service auch selber machen


----------



## jofland (27. November 2014)

DomXC schrieb:


> Will mir nun auch endlich einen vernünftigen montageständer für meine Bikes zulegen und dachte an den Park Tool PCS-9. Passt die Klemme an den Rahmen (sattelstütze wird noch ne RS Reverb)?



Kann den hier empfehlen; passt auch an den Rahmen des Remedy 2011:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungsbericht-montagestaender-nope-bike-hand.538610/


----------



## Marc84 (28. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Nachdem mein original Dämpfer schon wieder undicht ist bin ich am überlegen mir auch einen Monarch ein zu bauen die Frage ist nur welcher? würde auch der RL für Tour und etwas AM und Trails reichen oder wäre der plus schon besser? Welches einbaumaß 200/ 57?
Hat jemand den link für die passenden Buchsen?
Habe noch die original Gabel bin aber für eine Pike am Sparen.
Habe ein 2012 er 26"
Vorab schon mal  dank für eure info
Mit freundlichen grüßen
Marc


----------



## kasimir2 (1. Dezember 2014)

November





Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justice_france (1. Dezember 2014)

Hi, ich würde mir gern in den Fox Dämpfer einen Push Volumenspacer einbauen. Daher meine Frage, gibt es jemanden, der den kleineren Spacer aus dem Set nicht benötigt und mir diesen verkaufen würde? Wäre super, ich habe nämlich auch das Problem, dass mein Dämpfer speziell bei Sprüngen trotz angepasstem Luftdruck häufig durchschlägt.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (2. Dezember 2014)

kannst du haben! ich hab den kleineren nicht gebraucht.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (2. Dezember 2014)

kannst du haben! ich hab den kleineren nicht gebraucht.


----------



## justice_france (2. Dezember 2014)

Top! Ich schreibe dir eine PN!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (2. Dezember 2014)

ich meld mich Donnerstag,  bin noch in Urlaub.


----------



## Weld (3. Dezember 2014)

Sagt mal bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der nach oder zum Teil während jeder Tour die Muttern der hinteren Nabe am Schnellspanner nachziehen muss oder nehmen das alle nur stillschweigend hin?  Mir geht das total auf den Keks. Jedes Mal wenn man es mal ein bisschen krachen lässt, kann man hinterher am Hinterrad wackeln das einem die Ohren mitschlackern. Der Schnellspanner geht nicht fester zu, und wenn ich die Muttern zu sehr anzieh dreht sich das Lager kaum noch. 
Weiß jemand ne Lösung dafür? Ich hatte an kleben mit Loctite gedacht, aber dann müsste ich vermutlich erst mal alles öl- und fettfrei bekommen, damit das hält. Und dazu bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (4. Dezember 2014)

Die Mutter der Nabe ist doch vermutlich gekontert? Oder haben die Bontrager Naben Industrielager?
Bei Konuslagern hilft es den Zahnkranz abzunehmen, das Lagerspiel ordentlich einstellen und gut kontern.(Eventuell ist einen Gummikappe auf der Scheibenbremsseite, die runter muß)
Bei Industrielagern kann Loctite helfen.


----------



## Weld (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich mach morgen mal ein bild. Es ist ein 2012er Remedy 8 mit Duster LRS


----------



## Marc84 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand einen guten Montageständer empfehlen kann, wo ich den Remedy Rahmen einspannen kann und nicht die Sattelstütze, weil ich eine Variostütze habe möchte ich das nicht? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (8. Dezember 2014)

Warum machst du die Stütze nicht einfach n Stück raus?


----------



## jofland (8. Dezember 2014)

Siehe #9300


----------



## Whip (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ! Ich verkaufe mein Trek Remedy 7 von 2009. Ich verlink die Anzeige hier weil es so schön passt, vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...grosze-17-5-relativ-neue-laufrader-und-reverb


----------



## Marc84 (10. Dezember 2014)

Vielen dank


----------



## Weld (10. Dezember 2014)

Entschuldigung das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde. Hatte bis jetzt viel Arbeit.

Wenn ich die Muttern auf den ersten beiden Bildern jeweils zu fest anziehe bzw. gegeneinander kontere wird das Lager immer schwergängiger, je fester ich das Ganze anziehe.


----------



## Totoxl (10. Dezember 2014)

Dann machst du es auch falsch. Du musste die Mutter von Bild 2 gegen die "Mutter" von Bild 3 drehen (kontern). Für die Mutter Bild 3 brauchst du einen Konusschlüssen (es gibt verschiedene größen), auf die von Bild 2 kannst du einen ganz normalen Schlüssel setzen. 
Jetzt gehst du so vor.
1.Mutter 1 gegen Mutter 2 drehen, bis du kein Spiel mehr hast. 
2.Prüfen durch wackeln und drehen. Soll nich t wackeln (zu locker) und nicht rubbeln (zu fest).
3.Mutter 2 gegen Mutter 3 drehen, noch nicht zu fest.
4.prüfen wie Nr.2
5.Passt alles, richtig fest ziehen.
6.Passt es nicht. Zu locker, noch mal 1 gegen 2. Zu fest, lösen und noch mal versuchen.

Ich hoffe man versteht grob die Anleitung. Wenn du kein Plan hast. Nimm das HR und gehe zum freundlichen Händler um die Ecke und bitte darum das er es nur das Spiel einstellt und Kontert. Ich denke mit 5 - 10€ solltest du dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToniTaste (12. Dezember 2014)

Wenn's der Händler macht, bitte ihn am besten auch noch kurz den Konus vorher zu lösen um rechts und links ne Ladung Fett reinzugeben.


----------



## Weld (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke Totoxl für die Anleitung, habs verstanden. Ich werds selbst machen, hab Spaß am schrauben und bin nicht unbegabt. Ist nur die Frage wann ich dazu komm


----------



## Guinness (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Nach nicht einmal einer Saison und zwei kaputten Naben habe ich dann auf die X12 Achse samt anderer Nabe umgerüstet, seit dem hab ich keine Probleme mehr.
Das Umrüstset für den Hinterbau ist aber echt nicht billig (~50 € exkl. der Achse )


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
ich habe aufgrund eines Gabelwechsels mal den mino link meines 2012er Remedy 7 verändert um den Lenkwinkel wieder etwas steiler zu bekommen.  Ist es normal dass da ein minimaler Spalt zwischen link und Strebe ist? War in der anderen Position nicht so.

Gruß Florian


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Marc84 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ist bei mir auch so also denke ist normal


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. Dezember 2014)

Ok danke. Ist ja nicht schlimm sieht nur sauberer aus. Fällt auch nur auf wenn man darauf achtet bin jetzt nur noch gespannt wie stark ich die Veränderung spüre.
Auf die neue Gabel möchte ich auf jeden Fall nicht mehr verzichten


----------



## Marc84 (14. Dezember 2014)

Mir kam es auch etwas komisch vor als ich es sah und habe das ganze ding aus und wieder ein gebaut aber keine Veränderung. 
Ich spare auch gerade auf eine neue Gabel. Welche Gabel hast du denn? Pike? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. Dezember 2014)

Die Pike rct3 mit 160mm. Bin sehr günstig dran gekommen und muss sagen die geht wahnsinnig gut. Vermittelt bei schnellem Geballer sehr viel Sicherheit und sackt bei Steilstücken mit Stufen deutlich weniger durch als die fox  float 32 evo.
Ist auch bei etwas größeren Sprüngen (2 meter hohes Gap) nicht durchgeschlagen obwohl der Luftdruck nicht übermäßig viel für mein Gewicht war.
Die mittlere der 3 Stufen ist für ebene Trails richtig gut wenn man effektiv ohne zu viel Kraftverlust Gas geben will.
Die Gabel wird nicht umsonst überall so gelobt und der Service ist auch kinderleicht.


----------



## Marc84 (14. Dezember 2014)

Das hört sich sehr gut an sowas hört man ja echt sehr oft bin auch schon die ganze zeit am suchen aber habe leider momentan nicht so viel Geld übrig wo gibt es die denn günstig wenn ich mal so fragen darf? Würde auch eine Gebrauchte nehmen und die selber warten aber nix zu finden :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (14. Dezember 2014)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Das hört sich sehr gut an sowas hört man ja echt sehr oft bin auch schon die ganze zeit am suchen aber habe leider momentan nicht so viel Geld übrig wo gibt es die denn günstig wenn ich mal so fragen darf? Würde auch eine Gebrauchte nehmen und die selber warten aber nix zu finden :-(


ich hätte da noch ne fast neue schwarze 160er solo Air über ( 26 Zoll ), die hat  ca 80 km gelaufen, 
wollte damit mein altes Bike aufpeppen, hab mir dann aber doch nen 29er Bike gekauft


----------



## Weld (17. Dezember 2014)

So, nachdem ich die Nabe jetzt mal komplett zerlegt und gereinigt habe brauch ich sie nicht mehr zusammenzubauen, weil sie nämlich hinüber ist. Die Kugeln auf der Scheibenseite sind angefressen und haben den Lagersitz ausgehölt (Bilder weiter unten). Die Antriebsseite hätte nur mal nachgeschmiert werden müssen, da war noch alles in Ordnung . Damit hat sich das Einstellen des Lager erledigt. Aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt, wie es in der Theorie funktioniert 

Da jetzt sowieso eine neue Nabe fällig ist, bin ich am überlegen auch gleich auf die 12 mm Steckachse umzurüsten. Weiß jemand, wo ich das Umbaukit herbekomm? Bei jehlebikes ist das Kit laut Homepage ausverkauft und bei der Bikealm hab ichs auch nicht gefunden. Ich meine mich dran erinnern zu können das irgendein Trekstore das auch verkauft, weiß aber leider nicht mehr genau welcher. Müsste Essen oder München gewesen sein. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Totoxl (17. Dezember 2014)

Mein Beileid, das ist so genanntes Pitting. Da die Lagerschale nicht austauschbar ist, ist sie hin. Wahrscheinlich kommt das vom fahren mit losem Lager. Normal hält auch so eine "einfache" Nabe einiges aus. Den Umrüstkit sollte dir jeder Trek Händler besorgen können.
Wenn momentan kein Geld zur verfügung steht (Schüler, Student, oder sonst was) könnte man sie aber erst mit neuen Kugeln und ein schwung Fett weiterfahren.


----------



## Weld (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab jetzt wieder alles mit genug Fett eingebaut. Bin also doch noch zum Lagerspiel einstellen gekommen  . Ich werd das jetzt noch ne Weile so fahren, da ich aktuell einfach keine Lust habe, nach ner neuen Nabe zu schauen bzw. eine zu kaufen. Mehr kann ich sowieso nicht kaputt machen. 
Bin außerdem am überlegen, ob ich das Remedy nicht verkauf und mir ein Propain Tyee aufbaue (bitte nicht schlagen *wegduck*). Der Rahmen und das Leuchtrot gefallen mir schon echt verdammt gut. Ich muss aber wenn überhaupt erstmal probefahren. Ich hab jetzt schon so viel Geld in das Remedy gesteckt und mir fallen noch 3 Sachen ein, die ich gerne machen würde bzw. die mich stören, deshalb würde sichs fast mehr lohnen, das Tyee so aufzubauen, wie ichs gerne hätte und dann wäre Ruhe :/


----------



## Projekt_Genius (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Remedy Fans

Falls jemand noch ein weihnachts schäppchen braucht?   Ich verkaufe ein Remedy 9 27,5" in 18,5"	Alles orginal ca 300 km gefahren !   Um 2100€


----------



## sepp54 (22. Dezember 2014)

Den Umbausatz auf X12 gibt es im Onlineshop Hibike.de für 36€. Die passende Achse dazu gibt's für 16€


----------



## Weld (23. Dezember 2014)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...k-ABP-Convert-Kit-142x12-Dropout-schwarz.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ek-Skewer-ABP-Convert-12x142mm-OLD-192mm.html

Sind das die beiden Teile, die ich für den Umbau brauche? Mich irritiert ein bisschen, das da das Modelljahr 2008 steht. Sonstige Informationen sind ja auch sehr rar dort. Passt das Kit für ein Remedy 8 2012? Wenn ja, wirds sofort bestellt. Der Preis ist ja echt sensationell.


----------



## sepp54 (23. Dezember 2014)

Bei anderen Versendern steht *ab* 2008. Habe sie ebenfalls für den Umbau meines 2012ers bestellt. Nach Weihnachten weiß ich mehr. Oder Du rufst bei Hibike an und fragst nach. (warum habe ich das eigentlich nicht gemacht?)


----------



## Weld (23. Dezember 2014)

Ja, das wäre mein nächster Schitt gewesen. Hab nur gedacht evtl. kann mir hier das jemand direkt beantworten aus Erfahrung. Dann werd ich nachher mal mit Hibike telefonieren. Weiß jemand, ob das ein Sonderpreis ist, oder ist das die ganze Zeit schon so günstig? Hab sonst immer nur Preise oberhalb 80 € gesehen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepp54 (23. Dezember 2014)

Bin sehr gespannt was die sagen


----------



## Weld (24. Dezember 2014)

Hab gestern Mittag bei Hibike angerufen, der nette Mitarbeiter konnte es mir aber leider nicht aus dem Stehgreif sagen. Ich sollte eine Mail schreiben und dann wird die Kompatibilität geprüft. Hab ich auch anschließend direkt gemacht. Hab bis jetzt jedoch noch keine Antwort bekommen.

@sepp54: Weißt du schon wann genau das Kit bei dir ankommen soll bzw. wann du sagen kannst, ob alles passt? Ich hab auch schon die Herstellernummern gegooglet, aber da stand nirgends wirklich mehr dabei als bei Hibike


----------



## Weld (24. Dezember 2014)

Eben Antwort bekommen: 
Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an HIBIKE.
Beide Artikel sind richtig.
Dazu eine 20er und 23er Nuß, ein Drehmomentschlüssel und 5er Inbusschlüssel.
@Sepp, du hast also richtig bestellt 
Ich bestell jetzt auch.


----------



## sepp54 (24. Dezember 2014)

Super! Ich kann mein Paket am Samstag bei DHL abholen


----------



## Marc84 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe mal eine frage zum Dämpfer 
Braucht man beim Remedy den Monarch Plus oder reicht auch der normale rt3 in 200/57? 
Ist der einzige unterscheid, das man mit dem Plus nur länger Downhill fahren kann? Oder gibt es noch einen anderen Unterschied? 

Vorab schon mal Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

Und Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Marc84 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hat vielleicht schon jemand den Monarch Dämpfer, der die Aufnahme für das Remedy hat? Wo bekomme ich den? Finde ihn nirgends?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (26. Dezember 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...k-ABP-Convert-Kit-142x12-Dropout-schwarz.html
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ek-Skewer-ABP-Convert-12x142mm-OLD-192mm.html
> 
> Sind das die beiden Teile, die ich für den Umbau brauche? Mich irritiert ein bisschen, das da das Modelljahr 2008 steht. Sonstige Informationen sind ja auch sehr rar dort. Passt das Kit für ein Remedy 8 2012? Wenn ja, wirds sofort bestellt. Der Preis ist ja echt sensationell.



Ist ja ein Schnäppchen! Bei Jehlebikes kostete das Umrüstkit so 150,- € !!!

Wegen dem Rock Shox Monarch hab ich mit Google den Shop hier gefunden:
http://www.rider-store.de/shop/MTB-...bon-Air-197-x-485154-Daempfer-2015::4040.html


----------



## sepp54 (27. Dezember 2014)

@Weld: So, der Umbau auf 12mm Steckachse hat problemlos funktioniert. Die beigelegten Unterlagscheiben werden nur beim Carbonrahmen benötigt.


----------



## Elemental (27. Dezember 2014)

sepp54 schrieb:


> @Weld: So, der Umbau auf 12mm Steckachse hat problemlos funktioniert. Die beigelegten Unterlagscheiben werden nur beim Carbonrahmen benötigt.



Und merkst du nen Unterschied?


----------



## sepp54 (28. Dezember 2014)

Bin noch nicht gefahren. Muss mir erst Schneeketten besorgen


----------



## Marc84 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Also was ich jetzt hier so gelesen habe sind alle super begeistert von der Pike im gegensatz zur Fox, deshalb möchte ich jetzt auch mein komplettes Fahrwerk auf RS austauschen also Gabel und Dämpfer. 
Bin am überlegen ob ich den RC Monarch + oder den Normalen Monarch RT3 nehmen soll mit den Huber Buchsen. Vielleicht kann mich da ja jemand beraten. 
Das zweite wäre die Frage über die Gabellänge 150mm oder 160mm? Habe ich das richtig verstanden, das die 160mm Pike nur 1cm höher ist als die Originale Fox und die 150er Pike sogar etwas kürzer ist als die Originale Fox? 
Brauche ich noch etwas um die Gabel ein zu Bauen? 

Vorab schon mal Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Weld (28. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin mit der Pike in 160 mm DPA sehr zufrieden. Meistens vergesse ich sogar, das ich ja absenken könnte bzw. habe einfach nicht das Bedürfnis danach. Zur Not machst du halt nen Spacer unterm Vorbau raus.

Bzgl. Dämpfer bin ich mir auch noch unschlüssig. So wie ich das gelesen habe ist der Debonair schon extrem weich, der Monarch (plus) ein bisschen straffer. Ich hab leider keinen von beiden bis jetzt gefahren, deshalb finde ich die Entscheidung sehr schwer. Sollte meiner Meinung nach von der Performance zur Pike passen. Also super Ansprechverhalten und am Ende genug Progression für harte Landungen. Kennt jemand zufällig die Dämpfer und kann einen Vergleich ziehen bzw. evtl. beurteilen, welcher Dämpfer gut ins Remedy passt (performancetechnisch)?


----------



## Marc84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar vielen Dank für deine Antwort 
Brauche ich denn noch irgendetwas, um die Gabel einzubauen? Oder brauche ich nur die alten Teile um zu bauen und die Gabel entsprechend zu kürzen? 
Habt ihr alle nur den Monarch Plus?


----------



## IkilledKenny (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei der Fox hast du nen 1 1/8 Schaft und bei der Pike nen Tapered.  Brauchst also nen anderen Steuersatz oder zumindest nen anderen Konus.  Bei mir hat es mit nem anderen Konus gepasst.


----------



## Marc84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Oh okay gut das ich gefragt habe kann mir vielleicht jemand einen link für die richtigen teile geben?


----------



## IkilledKenny (29. Dezember 2014)

Glaub ich hab noch nen passenden Konus rum liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc84 (29. Dezember 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ritchey-comp-press-fit-zs44-zs56-tapered-162363/wg_id-478
Wäre das hört das richtige?


----------



## Houschter (29. Dezember 2014)

Wenn die Fox noch die Gleiche ist wie in deinem Album, dann ist die taperd und du brauchst keinen anderen Konus. Einfach umbauen und ggf. den Schaft kürzen. Eine neue Kralle für das Gabelrohr wäre noch nötig.

Zur Sicherheit einfach mal kurz unten rausziehen und messen.


----------



## Marc84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Die Gabel ist noch die Originale die Beim Remedy 2012 Verbaut wurde also die Fload DRCV 
Aber die Kralle ist doch bei der Gabel bei oder nicht?


----------



## ToniTaste (29. Dezember 2014)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist noch die Originale die Beim Remedy 2012 Verbaut wurde also die Fload DRCV
> Aber die Kralle ist doch bei der Gabel bei oder nicht?



Ja. Bei der regulären Aftermarketversion ist dabei:
- Kralle
- Satz Ersatzdichtungen und Ersatzstaubabstreifer
- Pumpe

- Kein Entflüstungskit, keine Schmierstoffe

Der Konus von Deiner Fox passt auf die Pike.


----------



## Marc84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar vielen Dank 
Dann werde ich mir jetzt mal die Pike bestellen wenn ich dazu nix brauche


----------



## ToniTaste (29. Dezember 2014)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Alles klar vielen Dank
> Dann werde ich mir jetzt mal die Pike bestellen wenn ich dazu nix brauche



Musst halt noch entscheiden ob Du ohne Spezielwerkzeug die Kralle gerade rein und Konus sauber/gerade drauf bekommst. Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick ist beides auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug kein Problem...

Den Schaft kannst Du mit ´ner Eisensäge kürzen. Ich nehme da aber lieber einen Rohrschneider dazu. Ist aber Geschmacksache und funktioniert beides.

Viele Spaß mit der Pike!!! Passt meiner Meinung nach richtig gut zum Remedy ;-)


----------



## Marc84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar Vielen Dank


----------



## hnx (29. Dezember 2014)

Mit einer Gewindestange, Muttern und Unterlegscheiben kannst du die Gabelkralle von unten in den Schaft ziehen. Ist mMn noch idiotensicherer als das Spezialwerkzeug.


----------



## Marc84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Super Idee vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (2. Januar 2015)

@Sepp:
Wie hast du die alten Lager aus dem Rahmen bekommen? Bei mir sitzen die zienlich fest. Will die aufnahmen auch nicht abreißen, sonst wars das mit dem "12mm Umbau für 52 €"


----------



## sepp54 (2. Januar 2015)

Die Lager brauchst Du für den Umbau nicht zwingend zu tauschen. Lass sie einfach drin, wenn sie bisher noch ok waren.
Ich habe mir einen Lagerabzieher aus einer Gewindestange, Unterlagscheiben in verschiedenen Größen und einem Vorbau-Spacer, den ich übrig hatte gebaut und damit die Lager vorsichtig ausgebaut und die neuen eingepresst.


----------



## Weld (2. Januar 2015)

Okay. Hab sie jetzt draußen. Bisschrn unkonventionell aber dafür funktionell. Die Lager waren bei mir nicht mehr so der Brüller. Ich muss mir sowas auch mal basteln bei gelegenheit. 
Ich hab die Schwinge komplett ausgebaut und mit dem Gummihammer auf den Rand gehauen. Vorher das Alu schön erwarmen (Heißluftpistole, Tipp von unserem Bikemechaniker). Die Lager waren zwar immernoch ziemlich wehrhaft, am Ende hab ich aber gewonnen


----------



## sepp54 (2. Januar 2015)

Jetzt nur noch ohne zu verkanten einbauen.....


----------



## Weld (2. Januar 2015)

Hab da ebenfalls die Holz- (bzw. Gummi-) hammermethode gewählt. War aber vorsichtig und hab sie gut reinbekommen. Das mit dem Schraubstock ist mir 2 Mins danach eingefallen. Ist jetzt wieder alles zusammen gebaut und montiert. Probefahrt evtl. am Sonntag, ja nach Wetter und Laune


----------



## Xanderl (17. Januar 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich haben jetzt einige Seiten gelesen, ganz schlau bin ich leider immer noch nicht geworden...

Ich habe ein Remedy aus 2013, in Summe bin ich auch sehr zufrieden damit. Falsch, immer noch so verliebt in das Rad wie nach der ersten Ausfahrt. Was mich aber bei der ersten forcierten Abfahrt schon gestört hat und mittlerweile nervt ist die Fox 32 DRCV - Gabel. Mir fehlt Ruhe vom Vorderbau, ich habe kein für mich passendes Zug-Druck-Verhältnis gefunden. Natürlich steigen auch die Anforderungen über die Jahre. Die Gabel hat auch nach einem Jahr schon einen (garantiebedingten) Service gesehen, sollte also wie geplant funktionieren.

Ich weiß, es gab diverse Threads zu dem Thema...

Nun folgende Frage an alle die auf eine Pike umrüsten wollten (sind ja scheinbar einige ): Seit Ihr zufrieden? 150 oder doch auf 160 mm gehen? Kann mir bitte jemand verständlich den Unterschied zwischen RC und RCT3 erklären? Passt das mit dem Seriendämpfer zusammen? Mit dem war ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden, nachdem ich nach einigem probieren den richtigen Druck gefunden habe.

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, dass Rad zu verkaufen, aber der potentiell zu erzielende Preis treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen. Da behalte ich es lieber, weil es eigentlich ein saugeiles Rad ist...

Vielen Dank schon mal,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mezzo333 (18. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand die Steuerrohrlänge vom 19.5 Rahmen nennen oder ausmessen? Könnte evtl Gebraucht an nen Rahmen kommen,
wollte nen Works components Steuersatz -1.5 bestellen. Werde nach der Steuerrohrlänge gefragt und die steht bei Trek nicht in 
der Geo Tabelle.


----------



## hnx (18. Januar 2015)

Mezzo333 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Steuerrohrlänge vom 19.5 Rahmen nennen oder ausmessen? Könnte evtl Gebraucht an nen Rahmen kommen,
> wollte nen Works components Steuersatz -1.5 bestellen. Werde nach der Steuerrohrlänge gefragt und die steht bei Trek nicht in
> der Geo Tabelle.


Steht als Punkt "C" in der Geotabelle. 11cm bei MY15.


----------



## Mezzo333 (18. Januar 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Steht als Punkt "C" in der Geotabelle. 11cm bei MY15.



Ja leider nicht in der Geotabelle von 2009 für Remedy 19.5, die ist sehr mager, was die Angaben angeht. Habe schon alles versucht....


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Januar 2015)

Xanderl schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich haben jetzt einige Seiten gelesen, ganz schlau bin ich leider immer noch nicht geworden...
> 
> ...


 
RCT3 : Einstellbare Zugstufe, Low-Speed-Druckstufe, 3-Positionen Druckstufe
RC : Einstellbare Zugstufe, Low-Speed-Druckstufe
Nein, es passt (rein subjektiv) nicht mit dem Seriendämpfer zusammen. das besserer Gegenstück ist bspw. ein RS Monarch Dämpfer
Wenn Du schon Geld in die Hand nimmst, dann 160 mm. Die geo-Änderung ist kaum spürbar. Und falls Du doch meinst, dass dein Lenkwinkel korrigiert werden soll, besorg Dir nen AngleSet. Ich brauch ihn nicht.
Wenn 160mm, dann aber Dual Pos Air (travelbar auf 130 mm!!!). Das macht sich bei Anstiegen besser.

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Xanderl (20. Januar 2015)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon Geld in die Hand nimmst



Danke!

Ist halt echt die Frage. Gabel + Dämpfer + 650b Felge + Reifen + Kleinzeugs komme ich so auf min. 1200,-... Ganz schön viel Kohle! Ich wird das Radl jetzt mal online stellen, vielleicht findet es doch einen Käufer, der ein 26" Remedy zu schätzen weiß.

Wenn also jemand Interesse an einem gut gepflegten Remedy 8.0 aus 2013 in 21,5 (ich bin 188 groß, fühl mich sauwohl auf dem Rad) hat, dann gerne melden.

- Antrieb komplett auf XT umgebaut
- Bremsen 203/180 jeweils Icetech-Scheiben und Beläge
- Syntace-Vorbau 60mm
- neue Maxxis Highroller II Exo Terra usw. in 2,4 vorne und hinten
- Acros A-Flat SL Pedals
- Gabel vor einem Jahr beim Service gewesen (garantiebedingt)
- Reverb Stealth 125mm
- grüne RaceFace-Griffe, bei Nichtgefallen kann ich gerne wieder die originalen montieren.

Das Rad wurde seiner Bestimmung entsprechend bewegt und immer gut gepflegt und geschmiert, funktioniert nach wie vor tadellos. Kein Knarzen, kein Spiel im Hinterbau, Feder und Dämpfer ohne Probleme, keine nennenswerte Kratzer, keine Dellen. Die Kurbeln sind von den Schuhen ziemlich abgeschliffen.
Der Preis ohne Reverb sollte bei €1500,- liegen.

Viele Grüße,

Alex


----------



## Terja (21. Januar 2015)

Hi,ich bin momentan unschlüssig zu dem Thema Antrieb,ich würde gerne mein Remedy 9(2013) auf 2 fach Umrüsten .
Mein Gedanke ich kauf mir eine 2 fach XT FC-M785 (38/26) baue das 26er aus und ersetzte das gegen ein 22erMilan,funktioniert das soweit ,mit meinen vorhandenen Triggern und Umwerfer?
Dazu sollte ich noch ne perfekte 2fach KeFü haben ,aber nur welche ?
Wo bekomme ich eigentlich die Original Cable Guides von Trek her ?
Grüße


----------



## Incredible (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo Spezialisten!

Ich habe heute an meinem Remedy 9 2012 komische "Schlieren" und Veränderungen an der Oberfläche festgestellt. Genau an den beiden Schraublöchern, am Oberrohr wo die Leitungen fixiert werden. Kann mir jemand sagen, was das ist? Oxidiert da das Alu?


----------



## beaker04 (2. Februar 2015)

Sodele.
Nachdem ich jetzt mal alles mögliche in dem thread quergelesen habe, kam mir folgendes in den Sinn.
Kurze Vorstellung, da ich recht neu hier bin. Mein Lieblingsbike ist ein Remedy 9 2013, also 26“ in 19.5“  (1,82m; SL: 86 cm; AL 63 cm)., quasi noch im original zustand. Nur die 3-fach KB habe ich gegen 2-fach (22-32) getauscht inkl. 36er raceface bashring (irgendwann tausche ich noch das 32er gegen ein 36er KB, aber derzeit geht’s auch noch so). Pedale: DMR vault, Griffe: 66sick. Fährt sich echt gut; hab da aber wenig Erfahrungswerte, da ich erst vor gut 2 Jahren so richtig mit dem Spaß angefangen habe…
Was mich zusehends stört, sind Vorbaulänge (80 mm) und Lenkerbreite (720 mm). Beide würde ich tauschen wollen: kürzerer vorbau und breiterer Lenker, um mehr Sicherheit zu bekommen (und um meine unzureichenden Fahrkenntnisse auszugleichen… …). Höhenunterschied zw. Lenker und Sattel beträgt derzeit ca. 55 mm. Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte, wie hoch der Abstand sinnigerweise sein soll? Ich weiß, das wird alles individuell sein, aber vllt gibt’s irgendwelche groben Anhaltspunkte. Wie man an der Übersetzung sieht, ist mein Remedy kein Langstreckenrenner. Hauptsächlich auf Kkurzstrecken eingesetzt, wo’s mir nicht auf Geschw ankommt. Also mag ich eher höher (wegen Sicht und kommoderer Sitzpos und Übersichtlichkeit) als gestreckter sitzen; derzeit habe ich Gefühl zu tief und zu weit nach vorne zu sitzen. Habt ihr Empfehlungen? Da gibt’s Vorbau- und Lenkermäßig so dermaßen viele Optionen, ich bin damit leicht überfordert…J…
[und: wahrscheinlich tausche ich auch die Fox gegen die Pike RCT3 Dual in 27,5”. scheint ja zu passen und alle sind zufrieden ]
Habt ihr Ideen/Erfahrungen/Vorschläge???
Danke vorab...


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Februar 2015)

Ich habe seinerzeit den Vorbau auf 60mm verkürzt und den Lenker auf 760mm verbreitert. Damit kam ich deutlich besser klar, als mit den originalen Bauteilen. Der Lenker hat 20mm Rise, 30 könnte ich mir auch noch vorstellen, mehr nicht.

Insgesamt sitze ich damit kompakter, weniger gestreckt auf dem Rad. Die Kontrolle ist mit breitem Lenker deutlich verbessert. 

Aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast, .... alles individuell...

Gruß
chucki_bo


----------



## beaker04 (3. Februar 2015)

Ja mit den Maßen liebäugele ich auch. 760 mm / 60 mm. schaue mir derzeit den syntace 7075 High20 oder den raceface Atlas an. wobei bei beiden Einsatz: DH/FR steht. und ich fahre ja eher AM/EN (wobei bei letzterem die Übergänge wahrscheinlich fließend sind). mache ich was mit den Lenker falsch? warum ich mir genau die rausgesucht, ist mir aber auch nicht klar. es gibt viele zu viele Varianten. da blickt man ja kaum durch...was fährst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beaker04 (3. Februar 2015)

werde mir mal den race face turbine inkl. vorbau in 35 mm zulegen. scheint ganz gut für mich zu passen. und die Pike RCT3 DPA 160  ist auch schon im Warenkorb...da überlege ich noch ob 26" oder 27,5"...


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. Februar 2015)

beaker04 schrieb:


> werde mir mal den race face turbine inkl. vorbau in 35 mm zulegen. scheint ganz gut für mich zu passen. und die Pike RCT3 DPA 160  ist auch schon im Warenkorb...da überlege ich noch ob 26" oder 27,5"...



Die Pike würde ich in 26 Zoll wählen alleine wegen der Einbauhöhe, nehmen sich zwar nicht viel......


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Februar 2015)

Bei einem zu kurzen Vorbau (35mm) wird das Lenkverhalten vermutlich recht nervös. Ist eher was für Dirt - meine ich... Obs wirklich noch
was an Verbesserung bringt bei deinem Ziel nicht so gestreckt  zu sitzen, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Ich fahre einen Spank Vorbau und Lenker.

Die Pike ist ne klasse Gabel. Deine 27,5 Überlegung finde ich auf Sicht eigentlich ganz sinnvoll.


----------



## beaker04 (4. Februar 2015)

der Vorbau ist 60 mm. Lenkerbreite ist 35 mm (anstatt 31,8 mm). ist bestellt. Die Pike erstmal (doch) noch nicht. erstmal ausgiebeig Lenker testen...und sparen...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Turbine-35-20-mm-OS-Riser-Lenker-p37319/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Turbine-35-Vorbau-OS-p42544/


----------



## beaker04 (4. Februar 2015)

lenkerdurchmesser von 35 mm natürlich...breite 760 mm...


----------



## ToniTaste (4. Februar 2015)

beaker04 schrieb:


> werde mir mal den race face turbine inkl. vorbau in 35 mm zulegen. scheint ganz gut für mich zu passen. und die Pike RCT3 DPA 160  ist auch schon im Warenkorb...da überlege ich noch ob 26" oder 27,5"...



Sehe es auch wie Sushi1976. Würde mir das gut überlegen mit ´ner 27,5er. Die 26" Pike mit 160mm baut ca. 2cm höher, als die 150mm Fox. Ich fahr die 160mm und finde, dass das noch gut geht, aber noch höher wollte ich das Tretlager nicht haben. Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache ;-)


----------



## beaker04 (4. Februar 2015)

ob 27,5" oder 26" muss ich wohl nochmal drüber nachdenken. so ganz eindeutig scheints ja nicht zu sein. Das mit dem Tretlager ist natürlich ein Argument. und 26" ist auch ein gutes Stück billiger. erstmal den Lenker/Vorbau, dann nochmal schauen...Danke für die Infos!!!


----------



## beaker04 (4. Februar 2015)

Terja schrieb:


> Hi,ich bin momentan unschlüssig zu dem Thema Antrieb,ich würde gerne mein Remedy 9(2013) auf 2 fach Umrüsten .
> Mein Gedanke ich kauf mir eine 2 fach XT FC-M785 (38/26) baue das 26er aus und ersetzte das gegen ein 22erMilan,funktioniert das soweit ,mit meinen vorhandenen Triggern und Umwerfer?
> Dazu sollte ich noch ne perfekte 2fach KeFü haben ,aber nur welche ?
> Wo bekomme ich eigentlich die Original Cable Guides von Trek her ?
> Grüße



Ich habe das 42er KB gegen einen bashring und das 24er KB gegen ein 22er KB getauscht. Das 32er habe ich noch dran gelassen. Wird demnächst gegen ein 36er getauscht. eine 2er Kurbel brauchst du demzufolge nicht unbedingt.  KeFü: c.guide. Die Halterung hat sich aber schon gelöst und wird noch irgendwie von Kabelbindern gehalten. Robust ist anders. Wenn jemand einen anderen Vorschlag für eine KeFü am Remedy hat gerne her damit...


----------



## ToniTaste (5. Februar 2015)

beaker04 schrieb:


> IRobust ist anders. Wenn jemand einen anderen Vorschlag für eine KeFü am Remedy hat gerne her damit...



Hast Du schon die neue Version der c.guide mit dem sog. "Massiv Mount" Kunststoffteil dran. Das hält bei mir top. Hab´s mit drei Kabelbindern festgemacht. Das hält auch bei wirklich grobem Gerumpel im Bikepark. Die Kette ist zwar nicht ganz so gut geführt wie bei ´ner richtigen KeFü, aber im Vergleich zum alten Kunststoffteil ist das neue deutlich besser und haltbar.

Das Teil gibt´s für um die 3,-€ auch einzeln.



beaker04 schrieb:


> Das 32er habe ich noch dran gelassen. Wird demnächst gegen ein 36er getauscht.



Habe ein 22er, ein 36er + Bashring auf einer Dreifach-Kurbel. Bin selbst mit dem 3-fach Umwerfer in Verbindung mit dem 36er nie so richtig happy gewesen. Das ging zwar schon irgendwie, aber einfach nicht perfekt. Habe mir dann den 2-fach Umwerfer geholt, der für´s 36er ausgelegt ist, was ich als deutlich besser empfand und auch problemlos schleiffrei einzustellen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beaker04 (5. Februar 2015)

das mit der "massive mount" sieht robuster aus. Ich versuch's noch nachträglich bei bike components zu bestellen. Für 2,90 EUR kann man ja erstmal nicht viel falsch machen. Danke für den Tipp!
2-/3-Fach: ich finde den Unterschied zw. 22 und 36 eh irgendwie zu groß. Habs am Crossbike meiner Frau und man tritt ja schon irgendwie ins Leere beim Runterschalten. In S-gart gibts ja eh nicht so viele lange DH Strecken, bei demich unbedingt das 36er KB bräuchte. Mir persönlich reicht noch das 32er als großes mit dem 11er Ritzel hinten (Nachteil: das verschleißt recht schnell...). Dann eher vllt ein anderes Ritzelpaket (10-42) und einfach vorne. aber das sind ja Philosophiefragen und jeder hat da seine eigenen Vorlieben


----------



## Casino (6. Februar 2015)

Tach auch! Ich fahre die Pike RCT3 Solo Air im Remedy, eine Absenkung habe ich noch nie vermisst, finde das braucht man absolut nicht! Ist ne super Gabel! 
Als Übersetzung habe ich hinten 11-36 und 24/38. Auf die längsten 2-3 Gänge könnte ich eigentlich verzichten, das reicht echt für alles. 
Hoffe das hilft dem ein- oder anderem weiter. Grüße


----------



## ToniTaste (6. Februar 2015)

Casino schrieb:


> Tach auch! Ich fahre die Pike RCT3 Solo Air im Remedy, eine Absenkung habe ich noch nie vermisst, finde das braucht man absolut nicht! Ist ne super Gabel!
> Als Übersetzung habe ich hinten 11-36 und 24/38. Auf die längsten 2-3 Gänge könnte ich eigentlich verzichten, das reicht echt für alles.
> Hoffe das hilft dem ein- oder anderem weiter. Grüße



Ob die Absenkung sinnvoll ist oder nicht, hängt halt meiner Meinung von unterschiedlichen Faktoren ab. Zum einen welche Steigung man maximal treten will/kann. Zum anderen hat´s auch viel mit den Körperproportionen zu tun. Wer z.B. recht lange Haxen hat und deshalb eher eine hohe Sattelhöhe fährt und das in Verbindung mit einem eher kompakten Rahmen, braucht auch eher eine Absenkung, weil sonst bei sehr steilen Rampen einfach zuviel Gewicht nach hinten wandert. Und auch hier sollte man wieder unterschieden. Ein paar 100 hm kommt man sicher immer hoch. Geht´s um deutlich mehr hm aufwärts am Stück, hat´s der ein oder andere gerne etwas komfortabler.

Ich z.B. hab recht lange Haxen  und wollte auf keinen Fall auf die Absenkung verzichten, wenn es mal längere Zeit bergauf geht.

Aber klar - ist halt Geschmackssache ;-)


----------



## Casino (6. Februar 2015)

Klar, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber stundenlanges alpines Bergauf ist locker möglich. Fahre jetzt auch keinen superlangen Vorbau und Rahmen. Die Pike Einbauhöhe ist ja geringer als bei der Lyrik. Daher spricht für mich alles dafür die Absenkung weg zu lassen, aber das darf ja jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Weld (6. Februar 2015)

Ich nutze die Absenkung mittlerweile öfter als am Anfang und finde sie an einigen Stücken sehr hilfreich. Doof nur, wenn man das vergisst. Mir passiert das schon mal hin und wieder das ich mit 160 mm bergauf fahr, kurz vor dem Ende merke, das ich absenken könnte und es auch tue, und dann eben mit 130 mm runterbretter weil ichs vergessen hab wieder hochzuziehen


----------



## Totoxl (7. Februar 2015)

Der Klassiker 
Ich bin mal 2 Std im Bikepark mit abgesenker U Turn Gabel gefahren und wunderte mich dad das Bike sich so bescheiden anfüllt. Ich hatte für den Transport die Gabel runter geschraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grafitjuli (9. Februar 2015)

Servus zusammen, verkaufe ein fast neues Trek Remedy in L für 1299.-
Da das Rad so ein Schnäppchen ist dachte ich, ich zeig´s erst mal euch Freaks 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse dran. Rad fährt sich super!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/497964-trek-remedy-7-2013-neu-preis-update


----------



## justice_france (2. März 2015)

Hi, für welchen Tune habt ihr euch denn beim Monarch Plus rc3 entschieden? Medium, high, low? Ich überlege in mein 2013 26er Remedy einen rc3 einzubauen, je nachdem ob man mit 150 bzw.157mm Federweg rechnet, kommt man ja auf verschiedene mögliche Konfigurationen. 

Habt ihr Standard oder High-Volume gewählt? Bei dem linearen Remedy-Hinterbau würde sich ja der Standard anbieten-oder was meint ihr?


----------



## justice_france (3. März 2015)

Oder vielleicht mal anders gefragt-Die Hinterbau-Kinematik des Remedy ist doch recht linear, dann sollte man eher zur Standard-Luftkammer anstatt High-Volume greifen, oder?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (4. März 2015)

der serienmäßige fox wird gern mit volumenspacer gefahren um mehr Progression zu bekommen. dieser hat aber auch eine besonders große luftkammer. ich würde trotzdem zur kleineren Kammer tendieren.  hängt aber auch stark von Fahrstuhl und Gewicht ab. du willst ja den Federer auch nutzen können


----------



## Weld (6. März 2015)

Hallo,
hat jemand schonmal versucht, den Schaltzug und den Bremszug durch die Kettenstreben durchzulegen? Durchgang hat das Ganze, das hab ich die Tage schon getestet. Nur bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz einig, wie ich das über dem Tretlager bzw. an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme langlege. An der HR-Nabe würde es passen. 
Grund für die Bastelaktion ist bzw. sind die Schlaufen an der EVO-Wippe zum Hinterbau, da die sich bei mir immer zur Seite rausdrücken beim Einfedern (jedenfalls der Schaltzug).
Ich werde mich die Tage evtl. nochmal versuchen, da ich letztes Mal nicht sonderlich viel Zeit hatte.

PS: Hat jemand Interesse an einem Schnellspanner, ein Schaltauge und die passenden Umbauklötzchen und -muttern für nen Schnellspanner? Hab die Sachen von meinem Umbau auf 12 mm Achse übrig. Vielleicht braucht jemand ja ein paa Ersatzteile. Alles wurde aus einem Remedy 8 2012 ausgebaut.






Edit:
Hab gerade ein Bild http://www.triridemtb.com/wp-content/gallery/trek-slash-2012/slash-7.jpg von nem Slash gefunden, da wurde es genau so gelegt. Dann muss ich das nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Casino (10. März 2015)

justice_france schrieb:


> Hi, für welchen Tune habt ihr euch denn beim Monarch Plus rc3 entschieden? Medium, high, low? Ich überlege in mein 2013 26er Remedy einen rc3 einzubauen, je nachdem ob man mit 150 bzw.157mm Federweg rechnet, kommt man ja auf verschiedene mögliche Konfigurationen.
> 
> Habt ihr Standard oder High-Volume gewählt? Bei dem linearen Remedy-Hinterbau würde sich ja der Standard anbieten-oder was meint ihr?



Ich habe den Monarch Plus debon air in 200x57 Tune M/M. Ich finde das harmoniert bestens. Wippt auch nicht!


----------



## Sushi1976 (10. März 2015)

Casino schrieb:


> Ich habe den Monarch Plus debon air in 200x57 Tune M/M. Ich finde das harmoniert bestens. Wippt auch nicht!



Ich habe genau die selbe Überlegung und möchte auch den Monarch Debon Air verbauen in 200x57 Tune M/M. Passen die Original Buchsen?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Casino (10. März 2015)

Bei mir jedenfalls nicht, aber wie ich auf den Bildern sehen kann hast du ja noch nicht den DRCV Dämpfer....kann es dir also nicht sagen ist aber bestimmt einfacher zu verbauen als bei mir! Angeblich unterscheiden sich die Dämpferaugen je nach Hersteller. Würde mir da bei Stephan Huber was drehen lassen, kann man sehr empfehlen!


----------



## ToniTaste (10. März 2015)

Casino schrieb:


> Bei mir jedenfalls nicht, aber wie ich auf den Bildern sehen kann hast du ja noch nicht den DRCV Dämpfer....kann es dir also nicht sagen ist aber bestimmt einfacher zu verbauen als bei mir! Angeblich unterscheiden sich die Dämpferaugen je nach Hersteller. Würde mir da bei Stephan Huber was drehen lassen, kann man sehr empfehlen!



Hast Du Buchsen mit etwas Offset machen lassen? Wegen dem etwas längeren Dämpfer im Vergleich zum DRCV. Danke vorab


----------



## Casino (10. März 2015)

Nein ich hab einfach den längeren Dämpfer eingebaut. Hab mir bei Stephan Huber eine Achse machen lassen. Sieht bis jetzt gut aus, hab es aber noch nicht lange drin. Mir scheint dass der Lenkwinkel durch den längeren Dämpfer nun etwas steiler ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casino (10. März 2015)




----------



## Casino (11. März 2015)

Falls jemand so ein komplettset möchte, ich hätte noch so eine Achse da (wie oben im Bild)


----------



## Weld (11. März 2015)

Ich melde mal Interesse an. Was soll alles zu deinem Komplettset zählen? Nur die Achse oder auch die Buchsen? 
Wie kommts denn dazu wenn ich fragen darf? Hast du doppelt gekauft oder schmeißt du den Dämpfer schon wieder raus, und wenn ja, aus welchem Grund?


----------



## Casino (11. März 2015)

Will mir jetzt noch ein (richtiges) Enduro aufbauen und dann kommt der Monarch plus dort rein (Tyee). Hat mir aber grundsätzlich gut getaugt im Remedy,der steht etwas höher im Federweg, vor allem bei viel Gerumpel...hab es aber nur kurz probiert. Dabei wären die Achsen für oben und unten (je drei teilig) und verschiedene Gleitlager, plus optional ein Inbus zum einbau bzw wenn der Dämpfer wieder raus muss. oben geht die achse direkt durch das Dämpferauge. Zum befestigen nimmt man die Original schrauben, sie achse hat das passende Gewinde. Puuh...habe gut 80 dafür gezahlt.... Sind fast neu! Stelle sie bei mir in den bike markt....bist vorgemerkt!


----------



## Guinness (12. März 2015)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei, die dreiteiligen Dämpferbuchsen von Huber einzubauen.
Im Dämpfer ist noch ein Teil drinnen das raus gehört, oder?

Wie bekommt man denn den am besten raus?

Also auf dem Foto der Ring:


----------



## hnx (12. März 2015)

Man kann dein Foto nicht sehen, nehme an, dass du das Gleitlager meinst. Dafür nimmst du am besten einen passenden Treibsatz. Alternativ tuts auch eine U-Scheibe oder Hülse mit passendem Durchmesser aus der du dir dann einen Treibsatz bastelst mit Gewindestange und Muttern.
Ist bei dem Buchsen-Satz auch ein neues Gleitlager dabei, dann könnte man das auch hernehmen, wenn das Alte nicht so festgegammelt ist.


----------



## Guinness (12. März 2015)

Danke für die Antwort

Ja genau, das Gleitlager
Eher leider schon ziemlich festgegammelt, aber ich hab grad festgestellt, dass die alte Buchse passen könnte um da was zu machen.


----------



## justice_france (13. März 2015)

Ich verkaufe aus meinem 2013 Remedy die Fox Float 32 150mm und den Fox Float DCRV Dämpfer (auf Wunsch mit Push Volumenspacer), jeweils in sehr gutem Zustand. Ich werde die Teile auch noch im Bikemarkt inserieren, hier schon mal vorab, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Casino (15. März 2015)

Den Dämpfer würde ich an deiner Stelle behalten, zwecks Garantie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justice_france (15. März 2015)

Casino schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer würde ich an deiner Stelle behalten, zwecks Garantie!



Danke für den Hinweis-bei Daempferumbau geht die lebenslange Garantie flöten, richtig?


----------



## Casino (15. März 2015)

Sicher bin ich mir nicht, könnte es mir aber vorstellen!


----------



## Weld (16. März 2015)

Stimmt, ich mein das war so. Vor allem bei ner anderen Einbaulänge bzw Offset-Buchsen. Der Rahmen ist aber für 160 mm Gabeln freigegeben. Die Pike (bei mir z.B.) sollte somit kein Problem darstellen in 26".


----------



## chucki_bo (16. März 2015)

PIKE mit 160 mm und MonarchPlus ohne Offsetbuchsen funktioniert astrein. ich hab lediglich einen Spacer unterm Vorbau entfernt.
Gemerkt habe ich von Geometrieänderungen nix.


----------



## bansaiman (1. April 2015)

Hat jeman ein remedy carbon und kennt das rahmengewicht? 
sind die 27, 5 er merklich besser als die 26er und wie findet ihr die neuen remedys im Vergleich zu anderen 650b mit 140 mm?
Vllt hat jemand vergleichbare Räder fahren können ;-)


----------



## Sven_85 (1. April 2015)

Hi Leute
Ich hab ein Remedy 9 von 2013
Gibt's bei dem Rad irgendwelche besonderen Stellen die man bei der Inspektion besonders betrachten sollte? 
Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justice_france (2. April 2015)

Das 26 Zoll Remedy ist meiner Ansicht nach das wesentlich aggressivere Bike, nicht zuletzt aufgrund seiner ursprünglichen Konzeption als Enduro.Das 650b ist deutlich "zahmer"-eben ein gemäßigtes All-Mountain mit 140mm. Welches Bike besser ist kann nur schwer beantwortet werden. Pauschal würde ich sagen das 26er für härtere und das 650b für gemäßigtere Einsätze.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (2. April 2015)

In einem 26 er Remedy kannst du auch eine 160 mm Gabel fahren. Das ergibt ein wendiges Bike mit Potential für gröberes Geläuf .


----------



## Totoxl (2. April 2015)

Da muss ich für das 27,5 mal ne Lanze brechen. Ich bin vorher das Pitch von Specialized gefahren und dem werden auch hervorragende Berg ab eigenschaften zu gesprochen. Was ich auch so unterschreiben würde das Bike ist Top. Ich fahre jetzt das 27,5 Remedy und ich finde es steht dem Pitch nichts nach, es macht alles was es soll spitze. Real gemessen hat es 150mm am Heck und ich fahre es mir einer 160mm Pike. Wie schon geschrieben, so läuft es auch im Groben Top.


----------



## bansaiman (2. April 2015)

Jepp, wollte auch mit gutem Dämpfer wie marzocchi 053, bos vipr, manitou mcleid oder ccdb inline hinten sowie mattoc pro vorbe mit 150 fahren.

Bin gerade in finale mitm enduro ubd obwohl hier einige strecken härter als viele deutsche dh parkstrecken sind, komme ich zu dem schluss, dass an vielen trails ein robustes trailbike super gehen würde. 

Wahl steht zwischen Spectral, norco sight und remedy 27, 5.

Hat jemand mal das reale gewicht vom carbon remedy rahmen wiegen können? Der aktuelle alu wäre auch interessant


----------



## Weld (4. April 2015)

Falls jemand an der Lösung mit dem Schaltzug durch die Kettenstrebe interessiert ist: Funktioniert super und es scheuert nirgends mehr. Und bevor jemand fragt, es lässt sich ohne Probleme schalten, trotz des relativ geringen Biegeradius am Schaltwerk 











Der Dreck muss da sein, das gehört zum (Bike-)Namen


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. April 2015)




----------



## bansaiman (8. April 2015)

Ui,

noch das schöne schwarz weiße 26" aus 2011 (?)
Kriegt man glatt Lust, als neues Trailbike das alte 26er zu kaufen


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. April 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ui,
> 
> noch das schöne schwarz weiße 26" aus 2011 (?)
> Kriegt man glatt Lust, als neues Trailbike das alte 26er zu kaufen



Nein, ist aus 2009 wird im Juni 6Jahre alt das gute Stück, bis auf der Rahmen ist jetzt jedes Teil ersetzt.
Macht trotzdem noch richtig Spass


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2015)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Nein, ist aus 2009 wird im Juni 6Jahre alt das gute Stück, bis auf der Rahmen ist jetzt jedes Teil ersetzt.
> Macht trotzdem noch richtig Spass




ist die lyrik noch normal oder hast die getuned?


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2015)

HAt jemand schonmal das alte REmedy auf 650b umgerüstet und kann sagen, wie sich das macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (9. April 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ist die lyrik noch normal oder hast die getuned?



Die ist noch Standard, bin zufrieden


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2015)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Die ist noch Standard, bin zufrieden




Jepp, aber war nur Idee, wenn du das Rad schon fleoßig so aufwertest udn aktualisierst ;-) Stchwort Debonair ;-)
Ne Pike oder MAttoc ordentlich eingestellt versengen die LYrik Mico locker...also nicht falsch verstehen, ist als Anregung/Empfehlung gemeint :-D lohnt sich....und ich muss zu meiner SChande gestehen,d ass ich verdammt viele Gabeln durchprobiert habe und daher weiß, wovon ich rede


----------



## justice_france (9. April 2015)

Das 2009 er 7 ist echt eines der schönsten Remedys! Und 650b? Würde ich mir sparen, da kommst du nie an die 26er Optik ran, die einfach so stimmig ist...


----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2015)

justice_france schrieb:


> Das 2009 er 7 ist echt eines der schönsten Remedys! Und 650b? Würde ich mir sparen, da kommst du nie an die 26er Optik ran, die einfach so stimmig ist...



Aber wie sieht's eigentlich mit der steifigkeit des hecks aus? Ist ja nur die dünne schnellspannachse ;-)


----------



## Marc84 (10. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen ich habe eine Frage bitte nicht in Frage stellen ob es Sinn oder kein Sinn macht 
Passt eine remedy Gabel in ein fuel ex vom Gabel Kanus her? 
Vielen Dank für eure Antwort


----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2015)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich habe eine Frage bitte nicht in Frage stellen ob es Sinn oder kein Sinn macht
> Passt eine remedy Gabel in ein fuel ex vom Gabel Kanus her?
> Vielen Dank für eure Antwort



ja


----------



## hnx (10. April 2015)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich habe eine Frage bitte nicht in Frage stellen ob es Sinn oder kein Sinn macht
> Passt eine remedy Gabel in ein fuel ex vom Gabel Kanus her?
> Vielen Dank für eure Antwort


Nicht generell, aber die Chancen stehen gut.


----------



## Marc84 (10. April 2015)

Was heißt denn nicht generell?


----------



## hnx (10. April 2015)

Ohne Angaben zum Durchmesser Steuerrohr Fuel EX und dem Gabelschaft der "Remedy"-Gabel ists Lesen aus der Kristallkugel.
Da Trek in den letzten Jahren allerdings nur allgemeine und moderne Standards bei den höherwertigen Varianten ihrer Bikes verbaut stehen die Chancen gut, dass es passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc84 (10. April 2015)

Ach so okay hab gedacht die haben nur die eine Gabel etwas verändert verbaut


----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Ohne Angaben zum Durchmesser Steuerrohr Fuel EX und dem Gabelschaft der "Remedy"-Gabel ists Lesen aus der Kristallkugel.
> Da Trek in den letzten Jahren allerdings nur allgemeine und moderne Standards bei den höherwertigen Varianten ihrer Bikes verbaut stehen die Chancen gut, dass es passt.





Wenn der schaft taoered ist und das steuerrohr auch passt das natürlich. ...da macht Trek gar nichts dran....
oder meinst du was anderes und ich vverstehe dich falsch?


----------



## Marc84 (10. April 2015)

Also das Modelljahr vom remedy 2012 und vom fuel ex 2013 hilft das?


----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2015)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Also das Modelljahr vom remedy 2012 und vom fuel ex 2013 hilft das?



Mach dir keine sorgen, wenn beide tapered steuerrohre habenpassts.guck halt auf trek homepage.da habe die auch die alten modelle.
kann nur sein, dass du verschieden viele spacer nachher oben brauchst.


----------



## hnx (10. April 2015)

Wenns eine durchgehende 1 1/8 Gabel ist dann passt die nicht ohne Konuswechsel in ein tapered Steuerrohr. Andersrum passts uU auch gar nicht.


----------



## Marc84 (10. April 2015)

finde leider nirgends was das 2013er trek fuel ex für ein Steuerrohr hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (10. April 2015)

Marc84 schrieb:


> finde leider nirgends was das 2013er trek fuel ex für ein Steuerrohr hat.


Hatte selber eins, ist tapered.


----------



## Marc84 (10. April 2015)

Fuel Ex 
Alpha Platinum Aluminum, ABP Convert, Full Floater, E2 tapered head tube, internal cable routing, Stealth dropper post routing, magnesium EVO Link, ISCG 05 mount, down tube guard, 130mm travel  

Remedy
Alpha Platinum Aluminum w/ABP Convert, Full Floater, E2 tapered head tube, front derailleur internal cable routing, Stealth-routing ready, magnesium EVO Link, Mino Link, replaceable derailleur hanger, 150mm travel

Also müsste das doch passen oder?


----------



## outfaced (10. April 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> HAt jemand schonmal das alte REmedy auf 650b umgerüstet und kann sagen, wie sich das macht?


Auch ohne zu wissen ob es passt kann man sagen dass Trettlagerhohe absolut unakzeptabel sein wird.


----------



## kasimir2 (10. April 2015)

@Marc84

Kannst Du machen. Steuerrohre und Gabelschäfte sind gleich.
Die 20mm mehr Federweg der Remedy Gabel machen Steuer- und
Sitzrohrwinkel ca. 1° flacher. Das kann das Fuel ganz gut ab.
Habe selber ein 13´er Fuel mit einer 150mm Revelation U-turn statt
der originalen 130mm Fox gefahren.
Das Rad wird spurtreuer und liegt bergab sicherer. Mit dem U-turn
habe ich Federwege von 120 bis 150mm durchprobiert. Die 150mm
haben mir auf lange Sicht am besten gefallen. Komme aber auch
mehr aus der Abfahrts und nicht so der XC Ecke.
Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Marc84 (10. April 2015)

Super vielen Dank aber ich fahr Remedy


----------



## bansaiman (11. April 2015)

outfaced schrieb:


> Auch ohne zu wissen ob es passt kann man sagen dass Trettlagerhohe absoluh habe schon gamz gut E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bansaiman (11. April 2015)

outfaced schrieb:


> Auch ohne zu wissen ob es passt kann man sagen dass Trettlagerhohe absolut unakzeptabel sein wird.




Danke, aber darauf war meine frage nicht ausgerichtet und b) gibt es genug varianten, das auszugleichen ;-)


----------



## rockmachine 66 (11. April 2015)

Ich glaub das passt ganz gut. ich fahr im Remedy eine 160 mm Auron in 27,5 zoll.
Dass macht sicher auch 2cm mehr,
funktioniert perfekt


----------



## Atzec (14. April 2015)

Ich weiß, das hier ist kein Verkaufsthread, aber das könnte für den ein oder anderen interessant sein, der "mehr downhill" von seinem Remedy möchte.

Vivid Air fertig zum Einbau ins Remedy. Denke die Einbaulänge sollte ohn egroße Geometrieabweichung fürs Remedy passen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/391113608137?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## gerry. (17. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin mit meinem Dämpfer Fox Float DRCV aus dem Remedy 9 2013 nicht mehr zufrieden. 
Bei 200psi Druck rauscht er immer noch durch den Federweg. 

Eine Möglichkeit für mehr Progression wäre der Einbau eines Volumenspacers. Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch einen rum liegen und möchte ihn an mich verkaufen?
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust das komplette Set für 50! Euro zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (18. April 2015)

kann man da nicht theoretisch irgend nen passenden z.B. großen Dichtring reinlegen um das Volumen zu reduzieren?  Hatte bisher nur die von Rock shox in der Hand.


----------



## mw01 (20. April 2015)

Hab zwar auch schon im Slash Thread gefragt, aber weiß von euch wer wo man einen Schutzfoliensatz fürn Remedy/Slash Rahmen bekommen kann. Irgendwo im Forum hat wer einen guten Anbieter gepostet. Aber wie das so ist wenn man was sucht, findet man nix...


----------



## bartos0815 (23. April 2015)

hat jemand von euch schon ein 2011er remedy auf srams 1*11 umgebaut? gibts da probleme mit dem abscheren des schaltauges wie bei manchen anderen rahmen?? danke für eure erfahrungen..


----------



## beaker04 (23. April 2015)

mag auch mal mein Remedy vorstellen......
Ist ein 9er Modelljahr 2013, das letzte 26" seiner Art




hat mittlerweile ein paar Umbauten erfahren:
Laufräder: notubes FlowEX mit KingKong Naben (in froggygreen) mit DTswiss Speichen und grünen Alunippeln
Lenker: raceface turbine 760mm/35mmDurchmesser
Vorbau: raceface turbine 50mm
Griffe: 66sick
Pedale: DMR vault
Sattelklemme: Hope dropper
Kurbel: 2-fach (22-32) mit raceface bashring
KeFü: c.guide

Die nächsten Projekte: andere KeFü (hat da jemand Ideen? hab ne Stinger oder eine e*thirteen dual TRS im Auge. das Remedy hat doch eine ISCG Aufnahme, oder) und eine andere Gabel. wahrscheinlich eine Pike. Da überlege ich aber immer noch ob 27,5 oder 26...mal sehen...


----------



## brki (5. Mai 2015)

Möchte mein Remedy jetzt auch mal auf tubeless umrüsten. Fahre noch die Bontrager Rhythm Comp Laufräder von 2010. 
Welches Felgenband brauche ich dafür?
Habe bei bike-alm folgendes gefunden: http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p58058_Bontrager-Felgenband-Rhythm-26in-Symetric.html

Glaube aber, dass meine Felgen asymmetrisch sind. Zumindest haben die so ein OSB. Was ist da der Unterschied vom Felgenband? Kann ich das symmetrische trotzdem fahren?

Danke!


----------



## tozzi (5. Mai 2015)

brki schrieb:


> Möchte mein Remedy jetzt auch mal auf tubeless umrüsten. Fahre noch die Bontrager Rhythm Comp Laufräder von 2010.
> Welches Felgenband brauche ich dafür?
> Habe bei bike-alm folgendes gefunden: http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p58058_Bontrager-Felgenband-Rhythm-26in-Symetric.html
> 
> ...



Hallo,

hatte genau diese Felgen auch schon auf tubeless umgerüstet.
Du brauchst diese recht schweren Spezialfelgenbänder von Trek nicht.
Trotz Asymmetrie funktioniert das Notubes 25mm-Yellotape bestens ( und natürlich die von anderen Herstellern ebenso ).
Auch hatte ich Stans Ventile benutzt.
Wenn Du trotzdem das Trekband benutzen möchtest, sollte es das asymmetrische sein - da das Felgenbett dieser Felge außermittig ist.

Grüße


----------



## brki (5. Mai 2015)

vielen Dank tozzi!

hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man mit denen von Trek das auch mit ner Standpumpe aufgeblasen kriegt. 
Wie ist das mit dem notubes?


----------



## tozzi (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

da spielt der aufzuziehende Reifen wohl auch noch eine gewichtige Rolle mit.
Mit Schwalbe-Reifen und normaler Standpumpe gab es keine Probleme.
Zuerst Reifen trocken aufpumpen, er sollte sich richtig gesetzt haben, dann Wulst an einer Seite lösen von der Felge - nur soweit, daß man die Milch reinkippen kann. Andere Wulstseite sollte sich nicht vom Felgenhorn lösen. Dann wieder aufpumpen.
Auch hifreich ist, daß man beim montierten unaufgepumpten Reifen versucht, beide Reifenwulste schon Richtung Felgenhorn zu ziehen, um so wenig wie möglich Luftverlust beim Aufpumpen zu erreichen.

Grüße


----------



## Totoxl (6. Mai 2015)

Hier noch mal ein Bild von meinem Remedy, ich liebe es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brki (25. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem Remedy Alu von 2010 laufen die Hinterbaulager ziemlich rau und knacken laut. 
Wollte deshalb mal die kompletten Lager am Hinterbau tauschen. 
Weiss jemand, ob das ganz normale Rillenkugellager sind, wie die hier http://www.kugellager-express.de/rillenkugellager-6900-61900-10x22x6-mm.html? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis auf Edelstahl-Lager?

Bekommt man das Ausziehen hin mit so einem "Werkzeug" https://schwalbeblog.wordpress.com/2010/11/20/selfmade-kugellager-innenabzieher/

Einpressen mit Gewindestange und Stecknuss + Muttern und Unterlegscheiben? 

Stimmen diese Lager:

6 x 6900 10x22x6 mm für die Wippe
2 x 6901 12x24x6 mm für die Ausfallenden

Für die 2 Lager, wo der Hinterbau am Hauptrahmen unten befestigt ist weiß ich nicht genau, welche das sind. 
In der Zeichnung von Trek steht:

Cartridge Bearing, 6903LLB O.D. 30mm, I.D. 17mm W7mm w/ 3mm Ext Race

LLB steht wohl für doppelt spritzwassergeschützt. 
Wofür steht "*w/3 mm Ext Race*"? Ist das wichtig?
Kann ich das hier nehmen:
http://www.kugellager-express.de/rillenkugellager-6903-61903-17x30x7-mm.html

Vielen Dank!


----------



## jofland (25. Mai 2015)

Passt ja gut, ich habe meine bei meinem 2011er Alu auch gerade getauscht.



brki schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob das ganz normale Rillenkugellager sind, wie die hier http://www.kugellager-express.de/rillenkugellager-6900-61900-10x22x6-mm.html? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis auf Edelstahl-Lager?



Ja, ganz normale Rillenkugellager können passen. Du solltest aber darauf achten, dass die Kugeln möglichst eng beieinander liegen, also viele Kugeln drin sind. Es wird ja keine volle Drehung gemacht, sondern nur punktuell belastet.

Das Aus- und Einpressen habe ich auf verschiedene Arten probiert. Problem ist, dass die Rahmenteile teilweise schräg sind, und sich somit Schraubstock, Rohrstücke oder Ratschennüsse schräg aufsetzen, was zum Verkanten führt. Letztendlich habe ich meine mit Gewindestange und Ratschennüssen ausgepresst.
Eingepresst habe ich sie im gefrorenen Zustand, indem ich die Teile flach auf die Tischkante (Holz) gelegt habe und sie dann ganz vorsichtig mit einem Kunststoffhammer eingetrieben habe und den Rest dann mit Gewindestangen und Ratschennüssen angezogen habe. Mit einem Schraubstock und oder einer Gewindestange sollte es auch gehen, wenn man die Unebenheiten mit kleinen Metallteilen (Unterlegscheiben) ausgleicht, so dass die Lager am Anfang gerade und unverkantet reinlaufen. Schau Dir mal das hier an: 







brki schrieb:


> Stimmen diese Lager:
> 
> 6 x 6900 10x22x6 mm für die Wippe
> 2 x 6901 12x24x6 mm für die Ausfallenden



Die 6900 sollten stimmen. Die Lager an den Ausfallenden sind bei mir MR1728LLU. Ich habe aber auch das 2011er. Wie die genaue Bezeichnung ist, habe ich über die Explosionszeichnungen bei bike-alm herausgefunden und über deren Artikelbeschreibung: http://www.bike-alm.de/index.php?cat=c3188_Trek-Remedy-Alu-2010.html




brki schrieb:


> Cartridge Bearing, 6903LLB O.D. 30mm, I.D. 17mm W7mm w/ 3mm Ext Race
> 
> LLB steht wohl für doppelt spritzwassergeschützt.
> Wofür steht "*w/3 mm Ext Race*"? Ist das wichtig?
> ...



w/3mm Ext Race heißt, dass zwischen Lager und Hauptrahmen noch eine 3mm Unterlegscheibe gehört, die Du wiederverwenden kannst. Ja, das verlinkte Lager sollte passen. Auch hier wieder: möglichst viele Kugeln wählen.

Vor dem Einbau die Lager alle öffnen und nochmal kräftig fetten. Das geht mit einer Einwegspritze ganz gut.

Empfehlen kann ich die Enduro Bearings. Die habe ich als günstigstes in Deutschland hier gefunden: http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/Rahmen-Lagersaetze/


----------



## brki (25. Mai 2015)

Danke jofland für deine ausführliche Antwort!
Diese 3mm Unterlegscheibe hat in der Beschreibung von Trek einen Innendurchmesser von 17 mm und Aussendurchmesser von 25mm bei 3mm Dicke hab ich gerade gesehen. 
Gibt es sowas auch im Baumarkt zu kaufen? Material ist Alu oder Messing oder was?
Bei meinem 2010er Rahmen ist wohl noch ein Speziallager verbaut, wo der Innenring des Lagers 3 mm Dicker ist und dann am Rahmen anliegt. Kann ich das einfach durch die 2011er Variante ersetzen?
Wieso ist der Außendurchmesser 25mm? Die Unterlegscheibe würde dann doch genau auf die Abdichtung drücken oder nach unten rutschen und nicht mehr zentriert aufliegen, da der Außendurchmesser des Lagers 30mm ist...

Was ist an den Enduro Bearings so besonders? Da würden 10 Lager 72 Euro kosten und mit den NoName-Lagern nur 10-20 Euro.


----------



## jofland (25. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, aus welchem Material die Unterlegscheibe ist. Stahl, Alu, Messing könnte wohl alles passen. Ich bei meinem 2011er habe ein Speziallager, bei dem der innere Lagerring anstelle der Scheibe 3mm raussteht. So wie Du das bei Deinem auch vermutest. Laut der Explosionszeichnungen auf bike-alm ist das Speziallager (6903LLU-MAX-E; MAX-E = 3mm breiterer Innenlagerring) nur beim 2011er Alu-Modell verbaut. Beim 2010er sollte es das normale 6903 plus Unterlegscheibe sein.

Ich habe auch erst lange überlegt, ob ich das normale 6903 plus Unterlegscheibe nehme; die Unterlegscheibe dann original von bike-alm. In Summe war mir das aber dann zu teuer im Vergleich zu den MAX-E. Also habe ich wieder die originalen Dimensionen gewählt. Ich denke, dass beide Varianten äquivalent sind. Ich habe die Vermutung, dass Trek mit dem Speziallager im 2011er die Montage vereinfachen wollte. Es ist etwas fummelig, die Rahmenteile zusammenzuhalten und dann gleichzeitig die Scheiben und die Wellen in Position zu halten. Oben im Umlenker sind auch solche Scheiben. Die habe ich für die Montage mit Fett festgepappt; ging dann ganz einfach.

Die Welle ist 17mm, so dass die Unterlegscheibe mit ihrem Innendurchmesser 17mm nicht verrutschen kann. Die Dichtung ist minimal von Innen- und Außenlagerring abgesetzt, so dass die Scheibe zwar auf dem Lagerring sitzt, aber nicht auf der Dichtung. Das passt schon.

Die Enduro Bearings werden immer wieder angepriesen. Da es mein Speziallager MAX-E nur von denen gibt, habe ich eben diese gekauft. Im Vergleich zu den originalen von Trek sind m. E. mehr Kugeln drin. Zudem besteht die Dichtung aus einem Metallring, der in Kunststoff eingelassen ist, was m. E. stabiler ist. Die originalen hatten einen einfachen Kunststoffring. Ist halt die Frage, wie lange sie halten werden und wie oft man tauschen will. Ich glaube, ich würde beim nächsten mal zumindest die sechs 6900 auch in billig nehmen und nur die unteren vier Lager von Enduro Bearings. Heißt aber auch, in verschiedenen Läden kaufen usw.


----------



## speedos (25. Mai 2015)

Hier mal die ersten nicht so tollen Bilder von meiner neuen Bastelbude. Ist ein 2014er Remedy 7, von dem nur noch der Rahmen und der Dämpfer übrig geblieben sind. Der Rest wurde von dem alten Remedy entnommen. Neu ist die 160er Pike und der LRS. Pike wird aber auf 150mm umgebaut. Aber fährt sich auch so ganz passabel. Gewicht 13,55kg. Mit tubeless lässt sich noch was Gewicht einsparen...
Erster Fahreindruck ist  , muss aber noch was an den Einstellungen rumspielen. Dem Foxdämpfer geb ich noch was Einfahrzeit und versuch mal mit den Einstellungen was herauszukitzeln. Fühlt sich etwas leblos an für meinen Geschmack und Bergauf pumpt der Dämpfer selbst im Trailmodus bei 180 PSI ordentlich. Kommt mit der Gabel nicht mehr so ganz mit... Aber das ist mosern auf hohen Niveau


----------



## Totoxl (25. Mai 2015)

13,55 ist schon ein gutes Gewicht. Mein 7er in XL habe ich schon auf Tubeless umgebaut und 1x10 umgebaut, wiegt aber noch grobe 14kg. Mir passt es aber schon so. Viel Spaß mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerry. (25. Mai 2015)

beaker04 schrieb:


> Die nächsten Projekte: andere KeFü (hat da jemand Ideen? hab ne Stinger oder eine e*thirteen dual TRS im Auge. das Remedy hat doch eine ISCG Aufnahme, oder) und eine andere Gabel. wahrscheinlich eine Pike. Da überlege ich aber immer noch ob 27,5 oder 26...mal sehen...



Hi,
warum möchtest Du die KeFü wechseln? Ich überlege mir gerade die c.guide fürs 13er Remedy zu holen. Mit gedämpften Schaltwerk sollte das eigentlich gut funktionieren, oder hast Du andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## TREK_er (25. Mai 2015)

C.guide am 2013er Remedy mit gedämpftem Schaltwerk kann ich uneingeschrenkt empfehlen. Funktioniert tadellos.
Macht was sie machen soll 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## rockmachine 66 (26. Mai 2015)

shadow plus schaltwerk und stinger läuft super und deutlich reibungsloser als c.guide


----------



## de_reu (23. Juni 2015)

Monarch plus oder Vivid air für ein Remedy 2009 mit bisher RP23 mit Boostvalve? Lohnen sich die Mehrkosten? Fahrergewicht 72 kg. Bitte nur Erfahrungen, kein Allgemeinplätze, grundsätzlich kenne ich die Dämpfer. 

Cu De Reu


----------



## beaker04 (23. Juni 2015)

> Hi,
> warum möchtest Du die KeFü wechseln? Ich überlege mir gerade die c.guide fürs 13er Remedy zu holen. Mit gedämpften Schaltwerk sollte das eigentlich gut funktionieren, oder hast Du andere Erfahrungen?


Sorry für die späte Antwort. Das c.guide hat's auf irgendeiner Ausfahrt zerfetzt. War bei einem kleineren Sprung über einen Baumstamm. Generell fande ich's eh nicht so toll. Bei etwas anspruchsvolleren Trails mit ein paar kleineren Drops hat's trotz Shodow Plus reichlich gescheppert. Hab mittlerweile das TRS+ von ethirteen ohne Taco, da ich ja einen bashring  verbaut habeviiiiel besser.


----------



## brki (26. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich habe meine Lager am Remedy alle getauscht und dabei den Bolzen (Teilenummer 291595) des Schwingenlagers leider beschädigt.
http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf

Beim Trek Store München haben sie mir einen Ersatz bestellt. Habe gerade festgestellt, dass der Kopf der Schraube 4 mm weniger durchmesser hat als der alte. Habe da nochmal angerufen und die meinten den alten Bolzen gibts nicht mehr lieferbar und es wäre kein Problem wenn der neue Bolzen auf den inneren Lagerring drückt und nicht wie der alte auf den äußeren.

Hatte jemand von euch schon das gleiche Problem? Kann ich den neuen Bolzen so einbauen wie auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen?

Danke!


----------



## brki (26. Juni 2015)

Oder kann mal jemand, der ein Remedy von 2011 oder neuer hat bitte nachschauen, wie der Bolzenkopf aussieht und ob das gleich ist, wie bei mir auf dem letzten Bild? 
Dachte immer, dass bei Kugellagern der innere Lagerring nicht belastet werden darf.


----------



## criscross (26. Juni 2015)

brki schrieb:


> Oder kann mal jemand, der ein Remedy von 2011 oder neuer hat bitte nachschauen, wie der Bolzenkopf aussieht und ob das gleich ist, wie bei mir auf dem letzten Bild?
> Dachte immer, dass bei Kugellagern der innere Lagerring nicht belastet werden darf.



doch doch....gerade der Innenring....denn der dreht sich ja bei Bewegung mit, der Äußere  nicht...


----------



## brki (26. Juni 2015)

Okay danke! und das ist dann kein Problem, dass das Lager nicht mehr komplett abgedeckt wird durch den Schraubenkopf?
Da liegt ja dann die Dichtung des Lagers an der freien Luft.


----------



## criscross (26. Juni 2015)

die RS Lager haben ja eine Gummidichtung/Abdeckkappe, ist also kein Problem,
trotzdem würde ich die Lager aufmachen und kompl. mit Fett füllen,
da bei den Billiglagern von Trek meist nix drin ist 
und anschließend das Lager ein paar mal in die Runde drehen, 
damit sich das neue Fett auch gut um die Kugeln verteilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brki (26. Juni 2015)

Danke das habe ich bereits gemacht. Kannst du wenn du Zeit hast bei Dir mal bitte nachmessen welchen Durchmesser der Schraubenkopf bei Dir hat? Der alte hatte bei mir 29mm, der neue nur 24mm. Möchte nur sichergehen, dass das überhaupt das richtige Teil ist.


----------



## jofland (26. Juni 2015)

brki schrieb:


> Kann ich den neuen Bolzen so einbauen wie auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen?


Auf Bild 8032 sieht man ja, dass der alte Bolzen innen am Kopf einen kleinen Absatz hat. Dieser hat also auch schon beim alten Bolzen auf den inneren Ring gedrückt. Ist insgesamt ja auch logisch, da der äußere Ring an der Schwinge fest ist und der innere samt Bolzen am Rahmen anliegt und dort fixiert ist.

Das teilweise frei liegende Lager sieht zwar hässlich aus, war aber mit dem breiteren Kopf sicher nicht viel besser gegen z. B. Wasser geschützt. So trocknet es sogar eventuell besser...


----------



## hnx (26. Juni 2015)

Ersatzteil W291595 ist noch 99+ mal in Holland im Trek Europa Lager verfügbar. Abmessungen M16x1.5x73. In Schwarz 35x.


----------



## TREK_er (27. Juni 2015)

Schönen guten Abend,
wollte heute mein Schaltauge am 2013er Remedy 9 tauschen und habe festgestellt, daß das Schaltauge doch recht fest in dem Lager vom Hinterbau sitzt.
Wie bekomme ich das alte Schaltauge am besten entfernt und das neue wieder eingebaut, ohne irgend was zu beschädigen?
Ist das normal das das so fest sitzt?
Sollte ja eigentlich ohne Umstände zu tauschen sein, vorallem auf Tour usw.

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## jofland (27. Juni 2015)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich das alte Schaltauge am besten entfernt und das neue wieder eingebaut, ohne irgend was zu beschädigen?


Bei mir geht die andere Seite immer sehr schwer raus. Ich mache das mit vorsichtigen, leichten Schlägen auf das Zentrum mit einem Kunststoffhammer. Eventuell hilft auch etwas Kriechöl.


----------



## TREK_er (27. Juni 2015)

jofland schrieb:


> Bei mir geht die andere Seite immer sehr schwer raus. Ich mache das mit vorsichtigen, leichten Schlägen auf das Zentrum mit einem Kunststoffhammer. Eventuell hilft auch etwas Kriechöl.



Danke dir für deine schnelle Antwort.
Werde es das nächste mal wenn ich das Hinterrad raus habe testen, schaltet ja noch, ist nur leicht verbogen.
Ist wahrscheinlich dem Dreck geschuldet das es ein wenig fest sitzt.
Wollt mich halt nur vorher mal informieren, bevor irgend was defekt ist.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Drecki (29. Juni 2015)

Servus zusammen!

Habe mal eine Frage / Problem mit der Umrüstung des Remedy9 auf tubeless, in Verbindung mit Schwalbe. 

Hatte das Remedy9, Bontrager Rhythm Elite Laufräder, mit den serienmäßigen Reifen, auch Bontrager, ohne Probleme umgerüstet und war damit jetzt fast ein Jahr lang unterwegs. Die Bontrager Reifen finde ich allerdings alles andere als gut, zumindest was den Grip angeht. 
Nachdem die nun auch durch waren, hab ich vorne mal auf Nobby-Nic umgestellt.
Keine Ahnung wieso, aber irgendwie scheinen sich die beiden nicht sonderlich gut zu vertragen. Hatte jetzt an zwei Ausfahrten zwei Abflüge, weil die Luft schlagartig entweicht......
beim ersten war es ein kleiner Sprung über ein Matschloch, gestern einfach vor dem Einlenken kräftig abgebremst, puff....Luft raus, ich über den Lenker ab. 

Gibt es hier ähnliche Erfahrungen oder Probleme? Funktioniert das bei euch????


Grüße und Danke vorab.
Sven


----------



## hnx (29. Juni 2015)

Wo entweicht die Luft?

Schwalbe Reifen mögen es, wenn man vorher mal ein paar Tage den Schlauch einzieht und stehen lässt ehe man tubeless umrüstet, aber das hat ja nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun. Vielleicht sind die Schwalbe Flanken einfach instabiler als die Bontrager welche du vorher verbaut hattest, so dass du mehr Druck fahren musst. Schlagartiger Druckverlust spricht ja eher dafür, dass die Flanken irgendwo komplett sich aus dem Felgenhorn gelöst haben (von einem übergroßen Schnitt/Loch mal abgesehen).


----------



## Drecki (29. Juni 2015)

Hi!

Die Luft geht seitlich raus...also ja, die Flanke hat sich komplett von der Felge gelöst.
Tatsächlich hatte ich den Bontrager ja auch ein halbes Jahr oder so mit Schlauch gefahren....aber von meinen Kumpels hatte bisher nie einer Probleme mit Schwalbe...und die fahren die auch nicht mit Schlauch ein....
Ich hatte den ganzen Spaß zwei Tage mit kanpp vier bar stehen lassen und bin es mit 2,2 gefahren...
Vorher hatte ich teileweise 1,3 - 1,4 drin, und das ohne Probleme....

Bin völlig planlos, und irgendwie ist mir gestern dann das Vertrauen dazu abhanden gekommen ...

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (2. Juli 2015)

Moin Sven, ich fahre die Bontrager-felgen Seit Jahren Tl. Mit Ardent hatte ich auch Diese Schwierigkeiten,  ich glaube wie bei den NN sind Die Flanken zu dünn. Seit 2011 fahre ich Contis, die gehen super sowohl Mountain King als auch Rubber Queen.  Immer Protection nehmen! Purgatory oder Butcher von Speci habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Cu De


----------



## MarcoW. (2. Juli 2015)

Nabend.
Hab ein Remedy 7 Baujahr 2010. Brauche nun eine untere Lagerschale für nen STeuersatz...Reduzierung von 1.5 auf 1 1/8.Kann mir einer sagen welchen ich da brauche ZS 55 oder 56?

Besten Dank
Gruß
Marco


----------



## mega223 (2. Juli 2015)

Hi Marco, 
56 wäre richtige maß.

Mfg 
Mega


----------



## MarcoW. (3. Juli 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank Mega


----------



## Trittico (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hoffe ich bin hier u.a. richtig.
Ich bin unsicher betreffend der Grösse.

Ich bin ca. 175 gross und bin das 19.5 Virtual kurz gefahren.

Da ich u.a. Von einem 26 Zoll mtb mit 100mm federweg auf das remedy umsteigen möchte bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.

Spricht es eher gegen die 19.5 Variante. Oder wäre die 18.5 besser geeignet? Ich konnte leider nur das 19.5 beziehen und testen.

Ich möchte das remedy nicht als enduro verwenden.

Danke für eine Einschätzung.

Grüsse


----------



## turbosoler (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Trittico,

ich bin 1.73 und fahre das Remedy in 17,5 und es passt bestens.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pzm (23. Juli 2015)

Trittico schrieb:


> Ich bin ca. 175 gross und bin das 19.5 Virtual kurz gefahren.


Bin 185 cm und fahre das 19.5 Virtual. Würde bei deiner Grösse ebenfalls zu einer Rahmengrösse kleiner tendieren.


----------



## Trittico (23. Juli 2015)

Alles klar, 17.5 denke ist ist sicher zu "klein".
da ich einen eher grösseren Oberkörper habe. habe jetzt vieles Gelesen, auch in unserer Grösse mit 19.5 virtual fahren.

ist die Körper-Haltung vom 18.5 virtual zu 19.5 virtual so viel anders?


----------



## pixxelbiker (23. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre bei 1,79 m ein Remedy 8 in 19,5 virtual mit 50mm Vorbau...Kann nicht klagen


----------



## Trittico (23. Juli 2015)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei 1,79 m ein Remedy 8 in 19,5 virtual mit 50mm Vorbau...Kann nicht klagen



sprich du hast den Vorbau von 30 auf 50 verlängert?


----------



## pixxelbiker (23. Juli 2015)

Nein, verkürzt... Bin auch nicht mehr sicher wie lang der im Originalzustand war,hab den kurzen Vorbau nach der Probefahrt probiert und dran gelassen ...Das Remedy ist aus 2014.


----------



## Trittico (23. Juli 2015)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Nein, verkürzt... Bin auch nicht mehr sicher wie lang der im Originalzustand war,hab den kurzen Vorbau nach der Probefahrt probiert und dran gelassen ...Das Remedy ist aus 2014.



ah okay, dann wird das 2015 von Haus aus einen kürzeren Vorbau haben.

Grüsse


----------



## jofland (23. Juli 2015)

Trittico schrieb:


> Alles klar, 17.5 denke ist ist sicher zu "klein".


Ich bin 177 und habe ein 26" 17,5 virtual von 2011. Das ist mir zu klein.
Habe heute ein 27,5" virtual 17,5 von 2015 Probe gefahren. Das passte ganz gut. Leider gab es kein 18,5 zum Vergleich.


----------



## Trittico (23. Juli 2015)

jofland schrieb:


> Ich bin 177 und habe ein 26" 17,5 virtual von 2011. Das ist mir zu klein.
> Habe heute ein 27,5" virtual 17,5 von 2015 Probe gefahren. Das passte ganz gut. Leider gab es kein 18,5 zum Vergleich.



Ok. Ich glaube ein 19.5 geht auch. Die Sache ist eher wie man gerne sitzen möchte. Je länger desto "sportlicher". Die reach länge ist marginal länger zwischen den grössen.

Ich kann ein 18.5 testbike haben am Weekend. 

Das neue remedy 8 2016 sieht etwas weiblich aus...? Die pike wäre aber cool.


----------



## pixxelbiker (23. Juli 2015)

Mein Remedy ist die 27,5 Version, zum klettern taugt es wunderbar... das man den unterschied von 18,5 zu 19,5 da spürt kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen...
Die Pike hab ich vor 2 Monaten nachgerüstet, nicht das ich mit der Fox 34 nicht zufrieden gewesen wäre...aber ich bin nunmal RS- Fan
Die Gabel fährt sich einfach nur klasse


----------



## jofland (23. Juli 2015)

Trittico schrieb:


> Das neue remedy 8


Hast du dazu Infos und einen Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trittico (23. Juli 2015)

jofland schrieb:


> Hast du dazu Infos und einen Link?



habe natürlcih das neue remedy 9 gmeient sorry aber ja:

http://fahrrad-store.ch/de/shop/fahrräder/mtb/fully+650b/trek-bikes/trek+remedy+9+650b+2016#pr


----------



## Deleted 66735 (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Habe mir ein REMEDY 9.9 zugelegt und jetzt fängt das Trek Remedy laut zu knacken an !

Ist das bei der Carbonvariante NORMAL !?

Nach langer Suche woher das knacken an Rahmen kommt glaub ich den Fehler am DREHPUNKT der Schwinge / Sitzstrebe am HR gefunden zu haben !

Mach ich den Schnellspanner der Steckachse im HR auf ist das knacken weg !!!
Dabei habe ich den Schnellspanner nicht zu fest angezogen !

Wer hat von Euch dieses Problem knacken und Rahmen schon gehabt und hat TIPPS dazu !?

			 Lg


----------



## bartos0815 (24. Juli 2015)

den flip chip ur geoverstellung schon mal mit dem richtigen drehmoment nachgezogen?
würde auch die anderen schrauben checken?
wann kanckst- unter kettenzug? beim einfedern des hintebaues ohne kettenzug? 
kann auch von den laufrädern kommen- nabe, freilauf oder kassette!
oder vom innenlager...


----------



## criscross (24. Juli 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> den flip chip ur geoverstellung schon mal mit dem richtigen drehmoment nachgezogen?
> würde auch die anderen schrauben checken?
> wann kanckst- unter kettenzug? beim einfedern des hintebaues ohne kettenzug?
> kann auch von den laufrädern kommen- nabe, freilauf oder kassette!
> oder vom innenlager...





seppwurz schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe mir ein REMEDY 9.9 zugelegt und jetzt fängt das Trek Remedy laut zu knacken an !
> 
> ...


bei meinem waren das die schrottingen/billigen Kugellager, die fast fettfrei/trocken montiert waren.
Ich habe bei sämtlichen Lagern die Abdeckscheibe runter genommen und mit Fett randvoll gemacht, danach war das knacken weg....


----------



## Deleted 66735 (24. Juli 2015)

Jaja die Suche nach dem heiligen Gral !?

Das knacken kommt eher von der Achse Drehpunkt HR oder Sattelstütze oder Tretlager oder !!!???

Das kann Spannend werden , aber ich werde am WE auf die Suche nach der Ursache gehen


----------



## bansaiman (25. Juli 2015)

Wie sind eigentlich in dem aktuellen Remedy die Maße, also breite der Dämpfer hardware.....besser ausgedrückt, wie breit ist oben und unten der raum in der dämpferaufnahme? Früherbeim 26er waren es ja 48mm oben und 40mm unten.

Und wenn jemand schon beim 27.5 remedy nen normalen 200*57mm Dämpfer verbaut hat..... was für Rohre, Bolzen brauch ich in welchen abmessungen und woher habt ihr die bekommen?


----------



## speedos (29. Juli 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich in dem aktuellen Remedy die Maße, also breite der Dämpfer hardware.....besser ausgedrückt, wie breit ist oben und unten der raum in der dämpferaufnahme? Früherbeim 26er waren es ja 48mm oben und 40mm unten.
> 
> Und wenn jemand schon beim 27.5 remedy nen normalen 200*57mm Dämpfer verbaut hat..... was für Rohre, Bolzen brauch ich in welchen abmessungen und woher habt ihr die bekommen?



Die Bastellösung ist eigentlich nicht mehr notwendig...
Gibt von Rock Shox mittlerweile passende Dämpfer, speziell für das Remedy.
Kommt bei mir später evtl. auch in Frage. Aber erstmal muss der Fox Dämpfer reichen. Bin leider noch nicht so viel mit dem neuen Remedy gefahren. Deswegen bekommt der originale Dämpfer erstmal eine Chance ;-)

VG
Sascha


----------



## bansaiman (29. Juli 2015)

speedos schrieb:


> Die Bastellösung ist eigentlich nicht mehr notwendig...
> Gibt von Rock Shox mittlerweile passende Dämpfer, speziell für das Remedy.
> Kommt bei mir später evtl. auch in Frage. Aber erstmal muss der Fox Dämpfer reichen. Bin leider noch nicht so viel mit dem neuen Remedy gefahren. Deswegen bekommt der originale Dämpfer erstmal eine Chance ;-)
> 
> ...




Sehr gut,dann gibt's die Hardware ja zu kaufen: -)


----------



## rockmachine 66 (30. Juli 2015)

der originale dämpfer geht mit volumenspacer  von tftuned richtig gut.
mit 
der originalen drcv Gabel aus dem 2013 er Modell konnte ich allerdings gar nix anfangen, eine gescheite enduro Gabel mit 160 mm rein ins remy und das Ding fährt absolut sahnig und gewinnt auch noch etwas an pedalfreiheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (30. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre ja ein 2014er und kann mich über die Performance des Original Dämpfers nicht beschweren. Leider hatte ich noch keine Zeit für ne Woche Bike Urlaub um dem ganzen Rad mal richtig die Sporen zu geben, aber im lokalen Revier macht er genau das was er soll. Ich fahre ein 27,5 in XL mit ca. 95kg Körpergewicht. Sag ca. 27%


----------



## jofland (30. Juli 2015)

Trittico schrieb:


> Ich kann ein 18.5 testbike haben am Weekend.


Wie ist eigentlich Deine Probefahrt ausgegangen? Wie war das 18,5 und im Vergleich zu den anderen Größen? Wie hat sich die Front insbesondere bei steilen Anstiegen verhalten? Hast Du Dich für eins entschieden?


----------



## jofland (30. Juli 2015)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Die Pike hab ich vor 2 Monaten nachgerüstet


Welche Pike hast Du drin (single/dual; Federweg)?


----------



## IkilledKenny (31. Juli 2015)

Hatte jemand schon die Möglichkeit die Fox drcv Dämpfer mit dem Monarch zu vergleichen der für das Remedy vorgesehen ist? 
Spiele mit dem Gedanken zu wechseln und wüsste gern ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## Trittico (1. August 2015)

jofland schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich Deine Probefahrt ausgegangen? Wie war das 18,5 und im Vergleich zu den anderen Größen? Wie hat sich die Front insbesondere bei steilen Anstiegen verhalten? Hast Du Dich für eins entschieden?



ich muss das 19.5 nochmals anfahren, da ich dies nur kurz probegessesen habe. das 18.5 machte aber einen guten Eindruck, ich spürte die Hamstrings sehr. aber glaube das 18.5 ist agiler und weniger als das 19.5. die Fahrposition ist nicht mehr wie vor 10 Jahren, als das alles noch etwas agiler war. Muss jedoch noch entscheiden ob 1x11 das richtige ist, für mich der jeweils das Innenband am Knie spürt.

der Druck war m.E. gut.


----------



## wuzze (18. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich müsste beim Vorderrad meines 2012er Remedy mal die Lager wechseln, finde aber keine wirkliche Info, wie das gehen soll. Es ist ein Duster LR, und damit damit soll es wohl de facto eine Formula DC-71 oder -81 Nabe sein.
Hat das vielleicht schonmal jemand gemacht?
Vielen Dank und beste Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (19. August 2015)

Ich schließ mich gleich mal der Frage von IkilledKenny und anderen hier an...Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem RS Monarch RT3 DebonAir fürs Remedy (197mm mit 57mm Hub) gemacht? Wäre halt PlugAndPlay Lösung.

Bin mit dem orig. Dämpfer in meinem 11er Remedy nicht 100% Glücklich  ;-)
Liegt vermutlich an meinem Gewicht von <60kg. Trotz einem Sag von 30-35% (also recht soft) kann ich den Federweg nicht wirklich gut ausnutzen (ausser bei versauten Sprüngen). Wünschen würde ich mir ein besseres Ansprechen und Federwegsausnutzung im Mittleren Bereich und dafür zur Kompensation mehr Endprogression.
Könnte das der Monarch bieten? (Soll sich ja laut BEschreibung _plüschiger_ sein)

Oder gibt es alternativen?
Kann man den DRCV Dämpfer (RP23) tunen um das gewünschte Ergebniss zu erziehlen? (Kann man die negativ Feder verändern so das der Sag bei reduziertem Luftdruck nicht größer wird? In Verbindung mit dem verfügbaren Volumenspacer könnte das ja dann passen)

Grüße an alle!


----------



## IkilledKenny (19. August 2015)

Hab den Monarch inzwischen bestellt und kann demnächst msl berichten.  Leider kann ich momentan wegen einer Verletzung nicht richtig fahren aber bisschen was wird schon gehn.


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. August 2015)

Das wäre natürlich super  ;-)
Dann erstmal gute Besserung!


----------



## IkilledKenny (20. August 2015)

Merci. Frankreichurlaub kann schmerzhaft sein


----------



## bartos0815 (20. August 2015)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Hab den Monarch inzwischen bestellt und kann demnächst msl berichten.  Leider kann ich momentan wegen einer Verletzung nicht richtig fahren aber bisschen was wird schon gehn.


bin gespannt welche erfahrung du damit machst. denke, dass der monarch sehr plüschig sein wird, aber ob er auch genug rückmeldung liefert und stabil im fw steht?? daran zweifel ich ein wenig. immerhin hat der drcv dämpfer eine ohnehin sehr lineare kennlinie und ein feines ansprechverhalten. ob das mit der riesen luftkammer des debonair nicht zu undefiniert und plüschig wird....


----------



## IkilledKenny (20. August 2015)

so geil fand ich das Ansprechverhalten nicht. Hoffe, dass es besser wird. Ne etwas progressivere Kennlinie finde ich ganz gut hoffe nur, dass der mittlere Bereich nicht durchrauscht und er sich im straffen Modus schön pedalieren lässt ohne stark zu wippen. 
Sonntag werde ich wahrscheinlich mehr wissen


----------



## easy.vic (21. August 2015)

Ich hätte noch einen von TFtuned gepushten 2011er RP2 abzugeben, da ich letztens leider mein Remedy zerstört habe. Das Tuning wurde vor etwa einem Jahr gemacht. Sowohl die Luftkammer, wie auch der Dämpferkolben wurden erneuert. Der Kolben ist sogar schwarz beschichtet. Nennt sich "Pushima". Ich bin seitdem nicht so viel gefahren, da ich immer wieder mit Ausfällen zu kämpfen hatte. Der Dämpfer ist jedenfalls top und ich gebe ihn nur ungern her, passt aber halt nur ins Remedy.

Ich hoffe es ist legitim den hier anzubieten.

Auf dem Bild ist mein Remedy in der letzten Ausbaustufe mit neuer BOS Deville zu sehen. Zwei Tage nach dem Bild war dann der Rahmen hinüber. Leider ist die Qualität des Bildes nicht so schön, aber es ist das einzige das existiert.


----------



## bartos0815 (21. August 2015)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen von TFtuned gepushten 2011er RP2 abzugeben, da ich letztens leider mein Remedy zerstört habe. Das Tuning wurde vor etwa einem Jahr gemacht. Sowohl die Luftkammer, wie auch der Dämpferkolben wurden erneuert. Der Kolben ist sogar schwarz beschichtet. Nennt sich "Pushima". Ich bin seitdem nicht so viel gefahren, da ich immer wieder mit Ausfällen zu kämpfen hatte. Der Dämpfer ist jedenfalls top und ich gebe ihn nur ungern her, passt aber halt nur ins Remedy.
> 
> Ich hoffe es ist legitim den hier anzubieten.
> 
> Auf dem Bild ist mein Remedy in der letzten Ausbaustufe mit neuer BOS Deville zu sehen. Zwei Tage nach dem Bild war dann der Rahmen hinüber. Leider ist die Qualität des Bildes nicht so schön, aber es ist das einzige das existiert.Anhang anzeigen 414044


was ist passiert? garantie auf rahmen? crash replacement möglich?
was wurde am dämpfer geändert?


----------



## easy.vic (21. August 2015)

Crash-Replacement: 1800€  -  Nein, danke.

Mit dem Vorderrad aus nem Wallride und dann ist u.A. das Unterrohr kräftig auf die Kante aufgeschlagen, was einen Riss im Oberrohr verursacht hat. Nochmal lasse ich den Rahmen aber nicht reparieren, da durch die starke Stauchung überall kleine, nicht sichtbare Schäden sein können.

Das übliche Push-Tuning halt. Neuer Kolben (PUSH VXR2) für die Dämpfung, mit insgesamt 30 Shims für Zug- und Druckstufe und Umstellung auf 2,5er Öl.

In der DRCV-Kammer habe ich noch den großen Spacer verbaut und die Abstimmung ist auf ein Gewicht von etwa 72kg fahrfertig ausgelegt. Die Abstimmung kann man im Zuge eines normalen Service bei TFtuned ändern lassen. Den/die Spacer behalte ich aber, da ich nun einen 2013er Slash-Rahmen mit DRCV-Dämpfer habe.


----------



## Totoxl (21. August 2015)

Mein Beileid, schade um das schöne und durchdacht aufgebaute Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy.vic (21. August 2015)

Jaaaa. Bin ich auch echt unglücklich da mit . Ist mit noch recht neuen X9-Triggern, X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk und XO 2x-Umwerfer ausgestattet worden. Die Kurbel hat einen X0-Spider (2x) mit Carbon Bash bekommen. Easton Haven Carbon-Lenker und einen 50mm Vorbau. Vorne Spank Subrosa 30 mit Acros .75 Nabe und High Roller 2. Hinten Spank Spike 35 mit orginal DT-Swiss Nabe und Ardent. Laufräder wurden von German Lightness angefertigt.

Das Bike war der Hammer und hat richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Totoxl (21. August 2015)

Bei der Partlist kann iich den Frust nachvollziehen. Was ist den außer dem Rahmen denn noch Schrott? Ein schöner 26" Rahmen soll sich doch wohl im Bikemarkt finden lassen.


----------



## easy.vic (21. August 2015)

Alles heile. Ich habe mir inzwischen ein gebrauchtes Slash 2013 gekauft. Ich kann daran jeden meiner Parts montieren, bis auf den Dämpfer. Den Rest des Slash verkaufe ich. Vielleicht behalte ich den 50mm Race Face Atlas Vorbau. Leider ist die Farbgebung mit Schwarz-Grün nicht so ganz mein Geschmack. Das Remedy gefiel mir da schon sehr gut. Alles optisch stimmig für mich. Ich denke ich werde den Rahmen im nächsten Jahr lackieren lassen. Ich habe da jemanden der echte Kunstwerke auf Autos, Motorräder und alles mögliche andere bringt. Der wird mir da schon was stimmiges machen können und der Dämpfer wird auf kurz oder lang auch noch von TFtuned bearbeitet werden. Damit hat man quasi einen neuen Dämpfer. Bis auf die Optik, hat der Dämpfer dann nicht mehr viel mit dem original Fox zu tun.


----------



## Totoxl (21. August 2015)

Das Slash ist doch ein guter Ersatz. Mein 2014 Remedy war farblich auch nicht meine erste Wahl, aber manchmal muss Liebe wachsen


----------



## justice_france (26. Oktober 2015)

Hi, in einem der größten und besten Threads ist es ja ganz schön ruhig geworden. Wie ist die Lage bei euch, seid ihr wie ich noch auf euren 26ern Remedys unterwegs und zufrieden oder schon größtenteils auf andere Bikes gewechselt?Ich hatte neulich die Möglichkeit die Bikes in den verschiedenen Laufradgrössen zu testen und fand mein 26er dann im Vergleich mit den beiden anderen doch deutlich sportlicher,was allerdings auch an meinem Pike, Monarch rc Aufbau liegen könnte. Das mir empfohlene 29 fuhr sich natuerlich schon sehr komfortabel,von der Aggressivität spielt aber das klassische 26 er doch in einer anderen Liga,wie ich finde. 

Was mich interessieren wuerde:was fuer eine Vorbaulaenge fahrt ihr? Ich fuhr bei 1.80 und 18.5 Zoll 50 mm,bin jetzt aber doch wieder auf den Standardvorbau  (ich meine 80mm) gewechselt.


----------



## nesertema (26. Oktober 2015)

ich hatte an meinen beiden Remedys zuerst einen 50mm Vorbau, bin dann nach einer Zeit mit einem 35mm Vorbau zufriedener gewesen. 1,85cm, 19,5".


----------



## roadruner80 (27. Oktober 2015)

*Laufradfrage??????????*

Bin gerade dabei mein 2010er Remedy 8 ein wenig zu pimpen und möchte meinem Bike einen neuen Laufradsatz verpassen. An der Hinterachse hat mein 2010er Remedy eine ABP-Aufnahme. 
*
Nun die Frage: Kann ich bei der ABP-Aufnahme ein Standard-Laufrad (135/5) ohne Umbaumaßnahmen einbauen?
Bei meinem neuen Laufradsatz handelt es sich um den Shimano WH-M 788.*


----------



## bansaiman (27. Oktober 2015)

roadruner80 schrieb:


> *Laufradfrage??????????*
> 
> Bin gerade dabei mein 2010er Remedy 8 ein wenig zu pimpen und möchte meinem Bike einen neuen Laufradsatz verpassen. An der Hinterachse hat mein 2010er Remedy eine ABP-Aufnahme.
> *
> ...



Ja, das ABP hat ja nur insgesamt eine länegre Achse, weil sie eben durch dickere Ausfallenden muss. Aber innen ist das gleiche MAß.
Wenn duca. mindestesn 450 Euro über hast, hol dir auf jeden FAll nen handgemachten LRS von GErman Lightness.Thomas Beratung ist super und die Laufradsätze auch bei geringem EGwicht mega stabil. Ich habe nen 26er Hope 2 mit Kompromiss aus leichten udn hlatbaren speichen und den Spank Oozy Felgen letzten Jahres mit 21mm innenweite (inzwischen gibt´s die mit 25 Innenweite). Er hatte damals ne eichte Charge da, wod ie einzelne Felge in schwarz nur 390 Gramm wog. Der ganze LRS hatte damit 1603 GRamm. Damit war ich eine Woche in Finale Ligure mit 92 Kilo EInsatzgewicht und und ich bin nicht langsam. Komplett gerade geblieben.
Ich würde nie einen ähnlichen Betrag oder mehr für einen System LRS ausgeben. Die Dinger von ihm sind superstabil, haltbar und du hast 1 mal pro Jahr umsonst Zentrieren mit drin. Oft hat er auch günstige FElgen, die von vielen HErstellern gelabelt werden, aber eben günstiger udn sehr stabil sind.
Setz dich einfach mal mit ihm in Kontakt.


----------



## Marc84 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre auch noch sehr sehr glücklich mit meinen 26er Remedy von 2012 rum ich bekomme immer ein Riesen lächeln wenn ich auf meinem Baby sitze, habe nur die Fox Komponenten gegen RS ausgetauscht und danach einfach nur ein Traum. 
Bin letztens mit einem anderen Bike mit dem selber federweg gefahren und habe mich echt erschrocken wie sch....ße es zu fahren war, ich liebe mein remedy 
LG Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Modiho (4. November 2015)

Hey Leute ich steh vor einem Rätsel
ich hab den Mino Link bei meinem Remedy 8 2010 verloren. Hab ihn schon 2 mal bestellt, 2x der Falsche gekommen. 
Ich dreh noch durch 
vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen
Danke im Voraus


----------



## hnx (4. November 2015)

Es gibt 3 Artikel dort:
W284030 Nuss (pro Paket 2x)
W509392 Schraube (2x)
W292474 Washer (4x)


----------



## Modiho (4. November 2015)

Hat da jemand n Link?


----------



## hnx (4. November 2015)

Modiho schrieb:


> Hat da jemand n Link?


Ja, dein Trek Händler. Kann er über Dexdealer alles bestellen (Teile sind alle sofort lieferbar ab Europalager in Holland).


----------



## moerk (17. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Thema *Kettenführung *(an meinem 2012'er 9.7):

ich habe gerade von 2- auf 3-fach umgebaut und jetzt störe ich mich etwas an der schlaffen Kette bei der Kombination kleines Kettenblatt (30er) / kleine Ritzel (Kette ist gekürzt). Von daher die Überlegung eine Kettenführung zu verbauen. Und jetzt die Frage (und ja, ich habe die Suchfunktion bereits bemüht...): mein Trek-Kettenstrebenschutz hat ja so eine "Nase" - gibt es einen chainguide (ähnlich dem Bionicon c-guide), den man an dieser "Nase" befestigen kann?

oder alternativ - würde auch ein (XTR)Trail-Schaltwerk schon Abhilfe schaffen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Grüße
Mirko


----------



## justice_france (19. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich wuerde gerne mein Trek Remedy 8 2013 hinten auf eine Steckachse umruesten. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, welchen Adapter man hierfür braucht? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Umrüstung beim 13er?

Hat ggf.jemand ein solches Set und wuerde es verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (19. November 2015)

Du brauchst
ABP Convert Kit 142x12: 427343
Achse 142: W331115
(und natürlich ein passendes neues LR bzw. Adapter für dein aktuelles LR)

Beides im Zentrallager sofort verfügbar, kann dir also jeder Trek Händler kurzfristig bestellen.


----------



## justice_france (19. November 2015)

Ok danke,falls jemand ein solches Set haben sollte, würde ich es gerne kaufen. Ansonsten gehe ich mal zum Händler. 
Ist der Unterschied hinsichtlich der Steifigkeit sehr deutlich? Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## hnx (19. November 2015)

Habe den Umbau von 135 ABP auf 142 ABP gemacht. Gefühlt war der Hinterbau danach steifer, akkustisch hat sichs durch weniger Schleifen der Bremsscheibe in Kurven bemerkbar gemacht.

Denke das Set hat niemand rumliegen, weil man ja wenn von der dünneren auf die dickere Achse umsteigt.


----------



## biker123456 (20. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr mein Remedy (2011er) verkauft .. fahre jetzt ein Banshee Rune und bin nun am überlegen mir wieder ein aktuelles Remedy zu holen  .. eine Frage .. es gibt Bilder von Team Bikes mit gleich hoher Kettenstrebe .. gibt es da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten sich so einen Rahmen auch zusammenzubauen? Sind das spezielle Kettenstreben oder sind das welche aus dem Fuel EX oder so?

Siehe hier:

http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb12051040/p5pb12051040.jpg

finde ich so optisch um welten schöner!


----------



## Remedy8 (20. November 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr mein Remedy (2011er) verkauft .. fahre jetzt ein Banshee Rune und bin nun am überlegen mir wieder ein aktuelles Remedy zu holen  .. eine Frage .. es gibt Bilder von Team Bikes mit gleich hoher Kettenstrebe .. gibt es da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten sich so einen Rahmen auch zusammenzubauen? Sind das spezielle Kettenstreben oder sind das welche aus dem Fuel EX oder so?
> 
> ...



Das ist KEIN Remedy sonder ein Slash!!!


----------



## biker123456 (20. November 2015)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Das ist KEIN Remedy sonder ein Slash!!!




dann haben sie vielleicht die Kettenstrebe von einem Slash verwendet, aber das abgebildete Bike ist definitiv ein Trek Remedy 29" .. habe nochmal genau den Artikel bei Pinkbike gelesen und da steht, dass bei dem agbecildeten Remedy eine Custom Kettenstrebe zum Einsatz kommt 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/justin-leovs-trek-remedy-pinkbikes-ews-pro-rides-2015.html


----------



## Remedy8 (20. November 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> dann haben sie vielleicht die Kettenstrebe von einem Slash verwendet, aber das abgebildete Bile ist definitiv ein Trek Remedy 29" .. habe nochmal genau den Artikel bei Pinkbike gelesen und da steht, dass bei dem agbecildeten Remedy eine Custom Kettenstrebe zum Einsatz kommt
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/justin-leovs-trek-remedy-pinkbikes-ews-pro-rides-2015.html


Gerne auch so


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal mein Remedy 2009 mit Umbau auf Lyrik RCT3 26"









Frame: Trek Remedy 2009 19.5"
Rear Shock: Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair 200x57
Fork: Rock Shox Lyrik 26" RCT3 Charger
Stem: Renthal Apex 50mm
Handlebar: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780mm
Brakes: Shimano XT 203/180mm
Shifter: Sram X0
Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
Wheelset: Easton Haven
Tires: Maxxis Highroller 2
Seatpost: Kind Shock

13,8kg


----------



## rosso19842 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hi

Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines neuen Trek Remedy 9.8 2016.
Ich wollte gestern die verbaute XT Kurbel gegen eine Sram XO1 tauschen. Leider passt das Innenlager nicht, da
die Gxp Welle auf einer Seite 24mm und auf der anderen Seite 22mm hat. Im Rahmen ist ein BB95 Lager verbaut.
 Die haben auf beiden Seiten 24mm. Meine Frage ist ob man dafür ein Adapter bekommt oder ob ich auf der linken 
Seite das Lager tauschen muss. Schonmal Danke im voraus.


----------



## Masberg (8. Dezember 2015)

Liebe Remedy Fahrer

Frage hier für einen Kumpel der ein Remedy von 2012 hat und sich um technische Spezifikationen nicht kümmert. Was für eine HR Nabe hat das Remedy? Er hat schon so einen wertig aussehenden Schnellverschluss. Welcher Achsstandard ist das?

Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (8. Dezember 2015)

roadruner80 schrieb:


> *Laufradfrage??????????
> 
> Nun die Frage: Kann ich bei der ABP-Aufnahme ein Standard-Laufrad (135/5) ohne Umbaumaßnahmen einbauen?
> Bei meinem neuen Laufradsatz handelt es sich um den Shimano WH-M 788.*





bansaiman schrieb:


> Ja, das ABP hat ja nur insgesamt eine länegre Achse, weil sie eben durch dickere Ausfallenden muss. Aber innen ist das gleiche MAß.



Geniales Forum.... nur eine Seite vorher stand die Antwort auf meine Frage 

ABP sagt mir zwar nichts, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe braucht's die ganz normale Ausführung für den Schnellspanner an der HR-Nabe.
12erAchsen wurden 2011/2012 doch sicher serienmäßig nicht verbaut, oder?


----------



## hnx (8. Dezember 2015)

Du brauchst entweder eine Nabe für normale Schnellspanner (135x5) und eine ABP-Achse, die ist länger als der "Standard" oder eine ABP 142x12 Achse mit normaler 142x12 Nabe. Gabs beides bei unterschiedlichen Modellen des Remedy in 2012.


----------



## Masberg (8. Dezember 2015)

mmh wohl doch keine Ferndiagnose möglich. also am Wochenende nachschauen.


----------



## justice_france (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,  ich verkaufe den Original Fox Float DCRV aus dem Remedy 2013, sowie Push Volumenspacer in 2 Ausführungen. Ich weiß, dass das eigentlich nicht in den Thread gehört, denke bin hier aber in der Zielgruppe richtig.


----------



## speedos (26. Dezember 2015)

Falls jemand was sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/707389-trek-remedy-18-5

Bei mir steht das Gute Stück leider nur ungenutzt rum.

VG
Sascha


----------



## Sub-Zero (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo Remedy Freunde,
brauch mal euren Rat bzw. euren Tip....Hab nen 11er Remedy und möchte mir ne neue Gabel anschaffen da die originale 32er Fox Talas mit 150mm mit dem Hinterbau in der kommenden Saison vermutlich nicht mehr mithalten kann (nach einem Push/TFtuned upgrade des Dämpfers). War zwar bisher mit der Fox zufrieden (was aber nichts bedeuten muss) aber eine Pike oder Mattoc würde sicherlich besser zum Hinterbau passen.
Wichtig ist mir das sich mit einer neuen Gabel die Kletter-Eigenschaften aber nicht verschlechtern. Die Absenkfunktion der Talas hab ich doch auch öfters benützt. Und 150mm Federweg haben auch immer gereicht.

Merkt man die 2cm mehr Einbaulänge der Pike/Mattoc deutlich bergauf?
Die Mattoc könnte man wohl leicht auf 150mm traveln (=nur noch 1cm länger), die Pike dafür als DPA nehmen...
Und bei beiden Gabeln am originalen Spacerturm unterm Vorbau einen Spacer rausnehmen.

Ach ja, bin auch noch nen Fliegengewicht mit <60kg. Welche der beiden Gabeln würdet ihr in dem Fall empfehlen?
(Für die Pike ist sogar schon im Service-Manuel beschrieben wie man den Rebound-Shimstack auf Soft ändern kann)

Würd mich über einpaar antworten freuen  ;-)


----------



## nerveid (12. Januar 2016)

Nimm ne Pike! Da machst du nix falsch.


----------



## pixxelbiker (12. Januar 2016)

Die Pike im Remedy ist was feines, fahre sie getravelt auf 150mm ohne Absenkung im 27,5 Remedy aus 2014 und bin hochzufrieden..kein Vergleich zur original verbauten 34er Fox


----------



## speed1 (13. Januar 2016)

Fahr in meinem 2010 remedy auch den dämpfer mit push tuning und eine Pike Solo air 150 fw!
Passt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
nach dem Winter ist fürs Remedy ein neuer Vorderreifen(27,5 mit schlauch) geplant, gefahren wird auf und ab auf Trails im Mittelgebirge, überwiegend Waldboden, teils steinig und wurzelig, abgesehen davon gehts dieses Jahr auch noch ins warme mit steinigen und verblockten Trails.
Aktuell ist der originale XR3 montiert.
Zur Auswahl stehen aktuell der Bontrager SE5, Schwalbe Fatal Bert sowie der Conti Mk II, Erfahrungsberichte zu den letzten beiden gibts im Netz zu hauf, konnte schon jemand den SE5 testen und einen Vergleich zu Schwalbe und Conti ziehen?


----------



## Totoxl (15. Januar 2016)

Ich bin nur den SE4 gefahren, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja auch. Den fand ich für Wald, mit ein ein wenig Stein und Wurzel Top. Tubless ging auch ohne Probleme. 
Ob er fürs wirklich Felsige taugt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## woswoasiwos (15. Januar 2016)

SE5: Profil schaut gut aus, Preis nicht, Gewicht auch nicht - bin ihn aber nicht gefahren (nur XR3 und XR4).

Der SE5 scheint mir ein anderes Kaliber als MK und auch FA (wenn auch nicht so groß)

Laut meinem Händler werden die Bontrager bei Maxxis produziert (ohne Gewähr), Maxxis DHR II oder MM vorne und hinten NN oder Spezi Purgatory würde sich anbieten.


----------



## Sub-Zero (15. Januar 2016)

Bin bisher auf dem Rem auch nur den XR4 und MKII gefahren. Grip mässig fand ich den MKII dem XR4 spürbar unterlegen (gerade auf nassen Wurzeln u. Steinen). Der SE5 dürfte wie schon geschrieben da noch ne ganz andere Nummer sein.

@Rest
Danke für die Rückmeldung zur Pike  ;-)


----------



## rockmachine 66 (16. Januar 2016)

michelin wild grip ' r 2 und alles ist gut!


----------



## de_reu (17. Januar 2016)

Butcher / Purgatory,  leicht,preiswert, funktionieren super tubeless...,  aber Specialized-Reifen an nem Trek, muß man drüberstehen!

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (18. Januar 2016)

Besten Dank für die Antworten...momentan tendiere ich zum XR4 hinten, evtl auch vorn...
Was könnt ihr aus Erfahrung zu den Fahreindrücken des SE4/ SE 5 sagen?

Die nächste Frage betrifft die Bremsbeläge, momentan fahre ich im Remedy(Mod.2014) die SLX Ice Tec, nach dem Winter sollen die Beläge ersetzt werden. Im groben und ganzen war ich mit den originalen Belägen recht zufrieden, könnt ihr dennoch aus Erfahrung interessante Alternativen empfehlen?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (19. Januar 2016)

Original ist am 
günstigen und funktioniert am besten.


----------



## woswoasiwos (19. Januar 2016)

XR4 vorne und XR4 (ev. XR3) hinten funktioniert einwandfrei.
War damit grip- und rollwiderstansmäßig zufrieden.
Leider haben ALLE Bontrager Reifen irgendwie geeiert - deslhalb mein Wechsel.


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. Januar 2016)

oh ja, das kann ich auch bestätigen. Sowohl die XR3 am 29er FuelEx als auch nen XR4 am Remedy. Wo bei der erst vor kurzem extrem zu eiern angefangen hat (nach längerer Zeit im Einsatz).


----------



## Dim (19. Januar 2016)

biker123456 schrieb:


> dann haben sie vielleicht die Kettenstrebe von einem Slash verwendet, aber das abgebildete Bike ist definitiv ein Trek Remedy 29" .. habe nochmal genau den Artikel bei Pinkbike gelesen und da steht, dass bei dem agbecildeten Remedy eine Custom Kettenstrebe zum Einsatz kommt
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/justin-leovs-trek-remedy-pinkbikes-ews-pro-rides-2015.html



Das ist einfach nur ein Modell aus Carbon. Bei Alu-Modellen sind die Kettenstreben unterschiedlich hoch, bei Carbon-Modellen nicht.


----------



## pixxelbiker (19. Januar 2016)

Das mit dem "eiern " kannte ich so noch gar nicht... Vor dem Remedy war ich auf einem Norco Sight unterwegs, ebenfalls mit Bontragerreifen (XR4)Da konnte ich auch nichts dahingehend feststellen...


----------



## PedalRemedy (1. Februar 2016)

Remedy 9 26"

Hallo zusammen, wollt mich schon länger zur Kaufberatung hier angemeldet.

Das Remedy ist mein erstes  Fully, denn ich brauchte nie eins, bis ich mit meinem HT in Südamerika Trails und Vulkane abgefahren bin. Da war klar, nächstes Bike hat mindestens doppelten Federweg und ist ein Fully sonst ist es nur Quälerei, falls einer mal davon gehört hat "Olleros TRAIL Peru" ab fast 3.7k Höhe runter bis zum Meer.  Ja ich sag Fully, so hiessen die Dinger halt damals als sie rauskamen, bin ja schon Opa denk ich mal wenn ich überleg wann ich angefangen hab MTB zu fahren.

Ich schwor mir nie sowas zu kaufen, hätte ja fast geklappt. :=) Ein Kumpel hat mir sein altes Jamies Fully geschenkt, lieder ein Riss an der Schwinge, habs an die Wand gehangen, da hängt es nun seit 2010, da hätt er sogar noch ein neues auf Garantie bekommen (25 Jahre glaub ich). Ist ja auch egal. B

Eigentlich fahr ich schon länger kein MTB mehr (2x Krankenhaus nach dem Abfahren von Enduro und DH Trails mit dem Hardtail, habs ja nicht anders verdient). Bin eher der Kilometerfresser geworden, Auto weg als der Job weg war und mit der neuen Zeit viele Kilometer gerissen und die langen Strecken lieben gelernt bei Wind und Wetter, das ist vorbei. Ich fahr zwar noch bei Regen, dank Alp X 3 Jacke, Paclite Hose und SH MT 91 und Überschuhen gehts ganz gut. Aber Spaß ist das nicht, das ist Quälerei.  2010 bis 2012 habe ich wieder Spaß am MTB Hobby gefunden und hab mein altes Hardtail (C'dale F600 CAAD4) zum Reiserad umgebaut (kommt hier im Forum nicht gut sorry) und war damit ein paar Monate im Ausland und habe da durchs Biken schnell Anschluss gefunden und das Rad erst als XC Rad genutzt und in den Vereinen mittrainiert 3x4 mal die Woche und bin so wieder ans MTB fahren rangekommen das ich durch die Lokals nette Strecken und Trails kennengelernt habe.

Dieses Jahr kann ich endlich wieder runter und wusste Hardtail reicht nicht für das was man da an Strecken findet. Habe dann länger gesucht und komplett vergessen mal mehr zu unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen zu re. 2014 hab ich einen Bekannten zu Canyon gefahren der kein Auto hatte damals und bin viele Bikes mit 26, 27,5 und 29 " gefahren. Der hat mich natürlich ausgelacht weil ich damals mit ihm die Entscheidung für 27,5 und gegen 26 und 29 getroffen hatte und mir selbst noch vor kurzem ein 26" Bike gekauft hab. Aber ganz ehrlich, ein aktuelles neues Remedy 9 wär nicht drin gewesen, musst mich schon ganz schön strecken um das letzte Remedy 9 mit 26" zu bezahlen.


FRAGEN:

1) Reverb Leitung
Ich habe nur ein Problem mit dem Rad im Moment. Die Reverbleitung ist scheinbar falsch verlegt. Sie geht vom Lenker (links) am Kabelhalter Unterrohr richtung Tretlager, dort wird sie mit der Plastikhülse von der RS Reverb umgeleitet nacht oben, da zwischen den Leitungen (Bremse hinten + Schalterwerk) durch die Schelle an der Sattelklemme rauf zum Anschluß (keine Stealth).

Die Leitung flutscht nie durch beide Schellen wenn ich den Sattel unten hab. Wenn das Hinterrad mal sehr weit einfedert kratzt die Reverb Leitung sogar am Reifen. Rahmen ist mit Folie beklebt und zum Glück noch nicht verkratzt.

Sollt ich besser die Leitung komplett anders verlegen? Da ich dem Rad gerade noch einen zweiten LRS spendiert habe und noch einen neuen Helm und evlt. Core Saver, Pedale und Schuhe haben muss ist die Stealth nicht drin.

Ich habe das Gefühl der Radladen hat da irgendwie was verwechselt, gut gemeint aber schlecht ausgeführt. Die haben die Leitung verlegt wie von RS vorgesehen denk ich und dabei sogar die Halter am Unterrohr verwendet. ABer ich will nicht alle paar Wochen eine neue Leitung einbauen weil die alte durchgescheuert wird.

Ich hab schon auf der Trek seite von 2013 für das Remedy 9 geschaut und da sieht es so aus als hätte das Rad ab Werk zumindest auf den Katalogfotos von Trek den Reverbhebel rechts und die Leitung wird überr das Oberrorhr gelegt. Kann es aber nicht genau erkennen. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, evlt mit einem Foto wo man erkennt wie die Reverb Leitung am cleversten verlegt wird? Wenn ich sie oben verleg brauch ich auch keine neue kaufen sondern könnt noch mal kürzen, neues Fitting hab ich auch schon.

2) Pedale
Hab jetzt Flats mit Pins. Da ich seit 99 Clickpedale am MTB fahre, später Kombipedal mit einer seite Klick und einer Seite Tatze, wegen der Radreisen, in schweren Passagen steh ich immer noch lieber ausgeklickt.
Wenn ich jetzt auf meine Beine achte, Trittfrequenz, ob ich drück oder zieh, also ich muss doch zugeben durch die Pins kleb ich mehr am Bike als ich gedacht hätte. Bei den Pedalen auf dem Avatarbild vermiss ich die Klickpedale kaum. Nur das Gewicht wird mich sicher stören wenn ich mal nachwiege.

Hab jetzt ein paar Pedale ausgesucht die leichter sind als die jetzigen. Ich war schon im Bikeladen und hörte dann erst mal zwei Meinungen, einer der Verkäufer färhrt immer nur Flat, der andere nur Clickpedale mit Pins natürlich. Beide finden ihre Version am besten und verwiesen darauf, dass bei Wettbewerben der eine mit der andere ohne fährt. So ein Mallet C3 muss doch verkauft werden, sonst würd die doch bald eingestellt werden und es gibt ja noch mehr ähnliche Kombipedale. 

Gibt es keine Kombipedale mehr wie früher, mit zwei Seiten, so wei beim aktuellen XT Trekking Pedal jedoch MIT PINS auf der Seite auf der man nicht einklickt?


----------



## criscross (1. Februar 2016)

wie war jetzt noch die Frage ?


----------



## woswoasiwos (1. Februar 2016)

Verlegung der Reverb:

Hab ein Foto auf meiner Seite - kannst ja schauen. Funktioniert einfach.

Pedale: Sind auch Fotos auf meiner Seite - selbstgebastelt.
Es gibt aber auch die Wellgo D10 oder Exustar E-PM820 zu vernünftigen Preisen.

Falls das deine Fragen waren**


----------



## PedalRemedy (1. Februar 2016)

woswoasiwos schrieb:


> Verlegung der Reverb:
> 
> Hab ein Foto auf meiner Seite - kannst ja schauen. Funktioniert einfach.
> 
> ...


DANKE! Genau das Bild brauchte ich. Dann spar ich mir die neue Leitung und kürz meine alte, verleg die wie auf dem Bild und gut ist.  Gibt es irgendeinen Nachteil wenn ich denk Reverbhebel von links nach rechts vertausche, diesen also umgedreht einbaue. Optik is mir nicht so wichtig, will vor der Reise auch keinen anderen Hebel mehr kaufen. Weiß aber nicht, ob der auf dem Kopf herum eingebaut auch funktioniert, noch nicht alles zur Reverb gelesen. 


Pedale) Der Umbau gefällt mir doch das tue ich meinen XT Trecking Pedalen erst mal nicht an, glaube die sind zu filigran dafür. Ich habe jedoch genau die Pedale die du umgebaut hast in der Teilekiste irgendwo rumfliegen und fahr die nicht mehr. Ein Versuch wärs wert, verkaufen wollt ich die eh nicht  Dann hab ich halt fürs Hardtail auch ein Flatklickpedal mit Pins 



criscross schrieb:


> wie war jetzt noch die Frage ?


Du hast recht, is mir fast peinlich wie lang da geworden ist. Wahrscheinlich die Freude übers neue Bike und auf die Reise, seit 2012 drauf gewartet wieder runter zu können. Die Fragen waren 1) Leitungsverlegung und 2) Pedale.


Hab jetzt die Crank Brothers DH gekauft, also das Klickpedal mit der größtmöglichen Fläche, wenn ich darauf mit dem SH MT 91 und mit "normalen " Schuhen gut drauf steh bin ich zufrieden. Mal sehen wie ich damit klarkomme, muss mir selbst ein Bild machen. Wenn ich mein, Klickpedal stört mich mehr als das mir was bringt dann hatte ich an das Rockbros Flatpedal (Titanachse, 270g Paar) gedacht. Keine große Lust auf die sackschweren Flats auf meinem Avatarbild. Drauf stehen tut man aber super, damit vermiss ich das Klickpedal kaum. Nur werd ich das Bike auch für Touren nutzen, auch längere, nehm vielleicht auch beide Pedale mit und Wechsel dann je nach Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Projekt_Genius (7. Februar 2016)

Falls jemand etwas besonderes sucht!  Ich habs im bikemarkt! http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/728812-trek-slash-9-custom-xx1-12-5kg


----------



## biker123456 (9. Februar 2016)

Hi,

Kennt jemand das Rahmengewicht von einem trek remedy von 2015 (Alu, 27,5")?


----------



## Trekyy (7. März 2016)

kann mir jemand sagen ob dieser SS an mein 2009er Remedy 7 passt ? Und brauch ich das teil auch noch dazu ?


*Hope Tapered Steuersatz Semi Integriert 1 1/8" ~ 1.5"


Für 1 1/8 Gabelschaftrohr wird zusätzlich der Reduzierkonus HS136 benötigt.
*


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. März 2016)

Ich hab diesen hier von Hope
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ntegriert-1-1-8-~-1.5-schwarz-40879/wg_id-488

Der passt und ich bin top zufrieden seit 3 Jahren....


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trekyy (7. März 2016)

Brauch ich den Reduzierkonus Sushi ?


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. März 2016)

Nein brauchst du nicht 
Gruß Marco


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trekyy (7. März 2016)

danke für die schnelle Antwort 

mfg [Ötze


----------



## Dude5882 (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich muss die Hinterbau Lager und Wippenlager meines Remedy 8 2010 tauschen. Kann mir jemand die genauen Lagerbezeichnungen mitteilen? 

Der Händler, bei dem ich das Bike gekauft habe, bekommt die Lager von Trek nicht ran und leider auch nicht die Info, welche Lager verbaut sind.

Über Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar, 

Viele Grüße, 
Ingmar


----------



## Sub-Zero (18. Mai 2016)

6x Cartridge Bearing, 6900-2RS O.D. 22mm, I.D. 10mm, W 6mm (Black Part Number: W275322)
2x Cartridge Bearing, 6901-2RS, O.D. 24mm, I.D. 12mm, W 6mm (Black Part Number: W282091)
2x Cartridge Bearing, 6903LLB O.D. 30mm, I.D. 17mm W7mm w/ 3mm Ext Race (Black Part Number: W273724)

Hier zu finden:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...ms.pdf&usg=AFQjCNES2RDosNcxEAu1jkxv886CTZZ2LA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (19. Mai 2016)

Ersatzteile und Explosionszeichnungen gibt's bei http://bike-alm.de/


----------



## Dude5882 (19. Mai 2016)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> 6x Cartridge Bearing, 6900-2RS O.D. 22mm, I.D. 10mm, W 6mm (Black Part Number: W275322)
> 2x Cartridge Bearing, 6901-2RS, O.D. 24mm, I.D. 12mm, W 6mm (Black Part Number: W282091)
> 2x Cartridge Bearing, 6903LLB O.D. 30mm, I.D. 17mm W7mm w/ 3mm Ext Race (Black Part Number: W273724)
> 
> ...



Super, danke! 

Ich habe nun das enduro bearings Paket bestellt


----------



## wuzze (19. Mai 2016)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> 6x Cartridge Bearing, 6900-2RS O.D. 22mm, I.D. 10mm, W 6mm (Black Part Number: W275322)
> 2x Cartridge Bearing, 6901-2RS, O.D. 24mm, I.D. 12mm, W 6mm (Black Part Number: W282091)
> 2x Cartridge Bearing, 6903LLB O.D. 30mm, I.D. 17mm W7mm w/ 3mm Ext Race (Black Part Number: W273724)
> 
> ...



Großartig! Vielen Dank für den Link, das hilft mir mit meinem 2012 Remedy auch weiter!

Trek könnte sowas ja auch mal direkt selbst auf ihrer Website bereitstellen, aber man findet von alten Modellen ja nicht mal Geo-Angaben...


----------



## aquarius-biker (20. Mai 2016)

wuzze schrieb:


> Großartig! Vielen Dank für den Link, das hilft mir mit meinem 2012 Remedy auch weiter!
> 
> Trek könnte sowas ja auch mal direkt selbst auf ihrer Website bereitstellen, aber man findet von alten Modellen ja nicht mal Geo-Angaben...



Servus
Hier findest du eine Reihe techn. Angaben zu diversen Rahmen, keine Geo's - schau mal rein
http://ukrbike.com.ua/doctrek/suspension_diagrams.pdf
Grüsse


----------



## TREK_er (31. Mai 2016)

Hi, muss an meinem Remedy 9 2013 das Schaltauge tauschen, jedoch scheint es so fest gegammelt zu sein, dass ich es einfach nicht raus bringe.
WD 40 auch schon probiert, bringt auch nichts.
Habt ihr vllt einen Trick bzw. Tip für mich?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## jofland (31. Mai 2016)

Heißluftföhn, Eisspray, Kunststoffhammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner80 (22. August 2016)

Mein 2010er mit neuer FOX Float...


----------



## roadruner80 (22. August 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 522000 Mein 2010er mit neuer FOX Float...


----------



## motorsportfreak (22. August 2016)

darf man fragen, welche genau?


----------



## roadruner80 (23. August 2016)

Fox Float 34, 160 mm, in 26 Zoll aus 2014


----------



## demiano (2. September 2016)

Liebes Forum,

ich möchte mein R7 2011
(http://archive.trekbikes.com/uk/en/2011/trek/remedy7#/uk/en/2011/trek/remedy7/details)
auf 11fach umrüsten und brauche eure Hilfe.

Ich hab bezüglich des Innenlagers folgende Fragen:
1. Kann ich eine 2017 SLX HollowtechII-Kurbel ohne Tausch des Innenlagers einbauen? Im Remedy müsste eine SRAM S1000 mit GPX-Innenlager(?) verbaut sein.

2. Ich habe einen nackten Cube Reactionrahmen aus 2010 mit Press-Fit-Rahmen (http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...-Racing-Red-Mountainbike_detail_7439_108.html) - welches Innenlager müsste ich hier verbauen um die Kurbel aus meinem Remedy einbauen zu können?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Gruß

Demian


----------



## linne (2. September 2016)

Hallo, ich hänge mich mal dran.
Würde bei meinem Remedy die Kurbel Shimano M622, 40/30/22 auf 2 fach umbauen. Finde bisher nicht die passenden Kettenblätter in 38/24 oder 36/22. wer hats gemacht und kann mir einen link etc. schicken? Benötige ich auch kürzere Schrauben?
Passt alternativ auch eine aktuelle 2-fach Kurbel auf das vorh. Innenlager?

Besten Dank.
Linne


----------



## criscross (2. September 2016)

linne schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hänge mich mal dran.
> Würde bei meinem Remedy die Kurbel Shimano M622, 40/30/22 auf 2 fach umbauen. Finde bisher nicht die passenden Kettenblätter in 38/24 oder 36/22. wer hats gemacht und kann mir einen link etc. schicken? Benötige ich auch kürzere Schrauben?
> Passt alternativ auch eine aktuelle 2-fach Kurbel auf das vorh. Innenlager?
> 
> ...



bei Shimano sind die Lager vom Innendurchmesser alle gleich, passt also.
was nicht so einfach passen wird, ist der Umbau deiner 3fach Kurbel, da wegen dem 30er Blatt der Lochkreis der Kurbel geändert wurde....


----------



## rockmachine 66 (2. September 2016)

der Umbau
 auf 2-fach ist einfach wenn du das größte kettenblatt als rock Ring benutzt. (einfach Zähne abfeilen und gut) das mittlere Blatt gegen ein 36 er getauscht und ein 22er als kleines dazu. die kurbel kann bleiben, die kette wird kürzer und dank shadow plus und rockring bleibt sie auch da wo sie hingehört.


----------



## linne (2. September 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Heisst für mich jetzt:
1. Kurbel behalten und 2 neue Ritzel- nur welche, passen die https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M675-10-fach-p34490/. Brauche ich dann kürzere Schrauben und bash guard?
2. neue 2- fach SLX Kurbel mit Ritzeln, z.B.https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...r-FC-M675-Hollowtech-II-Auslaufmodell-p32672/.

Danke.


----------



## criscross (2. September 2016)

linne schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Heisst für mich jetzt:
> 1. Kurbel behalten und 2 neue Ritzel- nur welche, passen die https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M675-10-fach-p34490/. Brauche ich dann kürzere Schrauben und bash guard?
> 2. neue 2- fach SLX Kurbel mit Ritzeln, z.B.https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...r-FC-M675-Hollowtech-II-Auslaufmodell-p32672/.
> ...


das von dir verlinkte KB passt nicht, du brauchst eins mit 96er Lochkreis !
wenn du mit Bashring fährst, dann gehen die org. Schrauben von der Länge.
welche Übersetzung willst du denn überhaut fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linne (2. September 2016)

Danke.
Finde keins mit dem passenden Lochkreis. Das genannte ist mir vom Mitarbeiter BC empfohlen worden.
Möchte 36/22 oder 38/24 fahren.


----------



## criscross (2. September 2016)

tja...bei jeder anderen Shimano Kurbel wäre das wechseln kein Problem...
ich fahre an meinem 29er Remedy ne klassische XT 3fach mit 22 / 32 / 44 ,
hab nur das große Blatt gegen einen Bashring getauscht,
bei den großen Rädern reicht mir 22/32


----------



## skask (3. September 2016)

Wenn du die nimmst¿

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-slx-10-fach-kurbel-fc-m677-36-22-175mm-454116


----------



## linne (12. September 2016)

Hi, 
Genau die habe ich gekauft und schon verbaut. Die Übersetzung passt mir perfekt und 2-fach vereinfacht mir einiges. Top


----------



## linne (12. September 2016)

Hallo,

Mal eine andere Frage. Hat schon jemand ins Remedy ab 2014 ne Gabel mit mehr als 140mm FW eingebaut, vorzugsweise eine Mattoc? Was ist generell möglich ohne die Geometrie allzu zu verändern?

Gruss
Linne


----------



## pixxelbiker (12. September 2016)

Guten Abend, in meinem Remedy 8 aus 2014 werkelt seit etwas über einem Jahr eine Pike mit 150 mm Federweg, bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## hnx (12. September 2016)

linne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage. Hat schon jemand ins Remedy ab 2014 ne Gabel mit mehr als 140mm FW eingebaut, vorzugsweise eine Mattoc? Was ist generell möglich ohne die Geometrie allzu zu verändern?
> 
> ...


Entscheind ist nicht der Federweg, sondern die Einbauhöhe der Gabel. Findest du als "axle to crown" Wert. Je nach Hersteller besteht also die Möglichkeit eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg sogar ganz ohne Geometrieveränderung zu fahren.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (13. September 2016)

Ich fahr im 13 er momentan eine 170er mz 55 rc3 ti. funktioniert prima, oh komme noch alle Rampen damit hoch und bergab läuft es etwas ruhiger. alles gut!


----------



## Adam1987 (13. September 2016)

Ich fahre mein 16er mit einer 160mm Marzocchi 350 und einer Offsetbuchse am unteren Dämpferende. Dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel flacher und die Erhöhung des Trettlagers durch die längere Gabel wird von dem Offset aufgefangen.

Die Geometrie wird so abfahrtslastiger, bergauf geht es immernoch sehr gut, zumindest merk ich kein Unterschied zum Grundsetup mit der 150er Pike.

Man muss dazu sagen das die 350 tiefer im Federweg steht als die Pike, deswegen ist der Unterschied beim Fahren nicht so stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demiano (13. September 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

das R7 von 2011 hat doch ein BSA-Tretlager, oder?
Auf der HP von Trek hab ich nix konkretes gefunden (http://archive.trekbikes.com/uk/en/2011/trek/remedy7#/uk/en/2011/trek/remedy7/details).
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Demian


----------



## jofland (13. September 2016)

demiano schrieb:


> R7 von 2011


Mein R9 von 2011 hat jedenfalls BSA-Tretlager.


----------



## rebirth (16. September 2016)

remedy 9 rsl


----------



## big_scoop (16. September 2016)

mein 2017er


----------



## big_scoop (17. September 2016)

Gibt es neben der Carbon Ti Achse noch eine andere Alternative zur hässlichen Spannachse im ABP Boost Hinterbau?


----------



## Hellracer (17. September 2016)

Hat jemand schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt den 26" Rahmen durch nen anderen Hinterbau auf 27,5 umzubauen?
Hab die Geometrieen noch nicht verglichen, deshalb erst mal ein Schuss in die Runde. Fahre selbst das 2011er Remedy 9.7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockmachine 66 (18. September 2016)

Mach doch erst mal eine andere gabel und ein 27.5 er Vorderrad rein,  bei liteville nennen die das scaled sizing und bei cross  motorrädern ist das vr auch größer. ein vr mit 2.25 er reifen kannst du mit etwas Glück auch in die vorhandene gabel bekommen.


----------



## nerveid (18. September 2016)

Moin, was bitte ist denn an 26" so mies, dass man nun unbedingt 27,5 Zoll fahren muss?


----------



## Hellracer (18. September 2016)

@nerveid: 
Nichts! Ich will auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, ich wollte nur wissen, ob sich damit schonmal jemand beschäftigt hat. Ich hab bald noch ein 650b Rad und will die Sachen dort evtl auch testen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am Rahmen meines Remedy 7 2012 am besten die Rahmengröße messe? Bin mir relativ sicher,  dass es 17,5" ist finde aber weder Aufkleber noch Rechnung. War auch etwas verwirrend mit aktual und virtual oder wie das hieß.
Verkaufe mein Remedy gerade und Sicherheit wäre diesbezüglich schon klasse 

mfg


----------



## Sub-Zero (18. Oktober 2016)

Und ich wollte dich schon fragen welches 17,5er es ist. Schau mal ob du Geo-Daten vom 12er im Netz finden kannst und dann ne Vergleichsmessung an deinem machen.
Wie fährt sich der Monarch im Vergleich zum DRCV Dämpfer? Hatte auch ne weile überlegt den zu kaufen.

Mfg


----------



## tozzi (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

messe mal die Sitzrohrlänge mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Rohr. Das ist das Maß 'act.', sprich das tatsächliche Maß.
Das virtuelle Maß 'virt.' ist ein Rahmennummer größer, sozusagen das Vergleichsmaß zu anderen Herstellern, da bei Trek die Oberrohrlänge größer ausfällt. Oder anders gesagt, bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge zu anderen Fabrikaten baut Trek das Sitzrohr kürzer, um mehr Schrittfreiheit zu erhalten. Daher die beiden Maße.
Es gibt bei Trek folgende Rahmengrößen, jeweils das Maß virt./act. in Zoll:
16.5/15.5 ; 17.5/16.5 ; 18.5/17.5 ; 19.5/18.5 ; 21.5/20.0 .
Entscheidend ist das virtuelle Maß bei Vergleichen zu anderen Modellen.

Grüße


----------



## IkilledKenny (18. Oktober 2016)

find leider keine geodaten mehr.
Der Monarch is super in dem bike Bügelt viel mehr weg. 
Gab es 16,5 in virtual 17,5 oder so?


----------



## IkilledKenny (18. Oktober 2016)

Hab jetzt bei Trek die Größen 15,5 17,5 und 18,5 zu meinem Remedy gefunden. 15,5 und 18,5 sind es nicht 17,5 passt also doch


----------



## IkilledKenny (18. Oktober 2016)

Ah danke


----------



## NoDope61 (19. Oktober 2016)

Mein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (19. Oktober 2016)

Scharf, würde ich so mal fahren wollen.


----------



## Postbote (21. November 2016)

Nabend,

habe 2012er R9 vom Fox (RP3) mit den bekannten 197x57 auf RS M+ DA (Helmchen-tuned) 200x57 umgebaut.
Gabel könnte folgen, aber vor noch mehr Geo-Änderungen wüsste ich gerne, wie sich der 3mm längere
Dämpfer auf die beiden Winkel und Tretlagerhöhe tatsächlich auswirkt (erst mal Daten haben).
Wie das ganze dann zu bewerten ist, bleibt eine andere Frage, da gibt es ja in diesem Thread u.a.
Meinungen von, "unbedingt Offset-Buchsen verwenden" bis "merkt man gar nicht".

Sorry, falls alter Hut, habe hier im Thread trotz diverser Suchen nichts gefunden...

Gruß
Jan


----------



## rebirth (21. November 2016)

hatte das remedy 12 keinen full floater?


----------



## bansaiman (22. November 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> hatte das remedy 12 keinen full floater?



Seit dem im Artikel benannten remedy Modell durchgehend bis heute.nur das neue slash hat keinen


----------



## bansaiman (22. November 2016)

NoDope61 schrieb:


> Mein neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal eins mit ner ordentlichen federgabel ;-)


----------



## NoDope61 (22. November 2016)

Danke stimmt Hatte den Vivid bei MRC und ließ mir das Fast Tuning verbauen. Einfach genial


----------



## moerk (22. November 2016)

Postbote schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> habe 2012er R9 vom Fox (RP3) mit den bekannten 197x57 auf RS M+ DA (Helmchen-tuned) 200x57 umgebaut.
> Gabel könnte folgen, aber vor noch mehr Geo-Änderungen wüsste ich gerne, wie sich der 3mm längere
> ...



Hallöchen Jan,

ich kann nur sagen, dass eine leicht erhöhte Front (auch 2012'er Modell mit 160mm Pike) dem Rad mMn sehr gut bekommt.

Mich würden deine Fahr-eindrücke mit dem Monarch interessieren (im Vergleich zum originalen FOX), da ich auch damit liebäugele. Hattest du einen besonderen Grund für Monarch + anstatt dem ohne "+"?

Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Postbote (22. November 2016)

moerk schrieb:


> Hallöchen Jan,
> 
> Mich würden deine Fahr-eindrücke mit dem Monarch interessieren (im Vergleich zum originalen FOX), da ich auch damit liebäugele. Hattest du einen besonderen Grund für Monarch + anstatt dem ohne "+"?
> 
> ...



- ich fand den Fox tatsächlich etwas feinfühliger/komfortabler beim Ansprechverhalten
- RS (Helmchen-tuned) hat aber nicht mehr die unangehneme Art des Durchsackens z.B. in schnellen Anliegern
- würde ich gerne noch mal gegentesten, aber der RS hält aus der Erinnerung heraus gefühlt bergab allgemein etwas stärker dagegen 
- Wippen im mittleren und kl. Kettenblatt im Sitzen bergauf machen sie beide
- mir ist der Fox nach ca. 2 1/4 Jahren, ohne Wartung aber auch mit nicht so schrecklich vielen km, in Are im Park nach zwei Tagen kaputt gegangen. Der Park mit so langen Abfahrten streßt natürlich auch stark. Aber das würde ich gerne zukünftig vermeiden und hoffe ein bisschen mehr Öl kann dabei nur helfen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## moerk (11. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir hier evt. jemand mal ein Bild schicken von dem Tune (der auf dem Dämpfer steht) bei dem RS Monarch RT3 - Nachrüstdämpfer für das 26' Remedy (197x57)...oder einfach sagen was da drauf steht bzw. drin ist? Also M/M weiß ich, aber da steht ja noch mehr drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woswoasiwos (7. Februar 2017)

Hoffe es kann mir einer helfen!

Ich suche das untere Lager (ev. auch das obere) für mein Trek Remedy 9 - 2012. 
Ich les jetzt schon sei Stunden, bin mir aber immer noch nicht sicher,
welches Lager (bzw. welcher Steuresatz) passt.

Link zu Remedy: http://archive.trekbikes.com/de/de/2012/Trek/remedy_9#/de/de/2012/Trek/remedy_9/details

Link zum einem passenden Steursatz??  http://www.probikeshop.com/de/at/fsa-steuersatz-orbit-aa-5-zs-n-57-aa-reduzierer-konisch/83920.html

Oder kann mir jemand Lager nennen, die passen?
Scheinbar scheinen ja die Winkel an den Phasen anders zu sein.

Danke



moerk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir hier evt. jemand mal ein Bild schicken von dem Tune (der auf dem Dämpfer steht) bei dem RS Monarch RT3 - Nachrüstdämpfer für das 26' Remedy (197x57)...oder einfach sagen was da drauf steht bzw. drin ist? Also M/M weiß ich, aber da steht ja noch mehr drauf...



Es steht folgendes drauf
M   -  dann ein offenes Schloss als Zeichen mit M darunter - dann ein S - dann ein geschlossenes Schloss mit der Zahl 380 darunter


----------



## jofland (8. Februar 2017)

Beim 2011er hatte ich das hier gefunden; vielleicht passt das auch beim 2012er. Gibts bei BC.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frag...r-steuerlager-fsa-mr110.764697/#post-13171387


----------



## rockmachine 66 (8. Februar 2017)

Fsa Nr. 57 sollte passen


----------



## woswoasiwos (8. Februar 2017)

Danke !

Werde das MR127 nehmen, sollte passen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Da ich gerade wegen Hinterbau-Lager für mein 11er Remedy schaue ist die Info vielleicht für mehr Leute noch interessant. Für möglichst lange Lagerlebensdauer sollten die Lager maximale Kugelanzahl haben (erhöht die Traglast). Erkennt man i.d.R an der Ergänzung MAX (z.B. 6900 2RS MAX). Macht die Lager natürlich deutlich teurer. Für die Lager mit verlängertem Innenring (6903LLB) nach der Bezeichnung 6903 2RS MAX-E suchen (des E steht eben für den verlängerten Innenring).
Viele Alternativen neben den Enduro Bearing findet man allerdings nicht.

Ich bin hier für die vorher genannten Lager fündig geworden (immerhin etwas günstiger als Enduro Bearings in den Bike-Läden):
https://www.kugellager-shop.net/6903-2rs-max-e-6903-llu-max-e-kugellager.html
In dem Shop ist auch alles Top erklärt...

Die MR1728LLU scheinen auch ziemliche Exoten zu sein. Habe ich bisher nur von Enduro gefunden. Die sind bei mir aber zum Glück noch i.O.
;-)


----------



## woswoasiwos (19. Februar 2017)

Jetzt muss ich das obere Lager auch tauschen. Weiß jemand ein passendes Lager für mein Remedy 2012 (ist ja gleich wie beim 2011 Remedy)? 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (19. Februar 2017)

Schau mal hier nach:
https://bike-alm.de/trek-remedy-alu-2012/?p=2

Da gibt es die Explosionszeichnungen mit Nummern an allen Bauteilen. Die Nummern sind dann in den Artikelbeschreibungen genannt. Dort ist dann die Lagerbezeichnung genannt. Die kann man dann auch woanders bestellen.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (19. Februar 2017)

Oben in der wippe sitzen 6 gleiche Lager,  könnten die gleichen wie bei inliner Rollen sein


----------



## woswoasiwos (20. Februar 2017)

Danke für eure Antwort!

Ich war leider zu ungenau. Ich suche das obere Lager vom Steuersatz (wie in Post #9637 beschrieben).
Für das untere habe ich MR127 genommen - passt perfekt.

Danke


----------



## linne (23. Februar 2017)

Möchte mein Remedy 7 2014 für neuen LRS hinten auf Steckachse 12x142 umbauen. Ist das möglich? Und falls ja, was brauche ich dafür?
Besten Dank!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IkilledKenny (23. Februar 2017)

Es gibt Umbaukits direkt von Trek hab ich bei meinem 2012er Remedy auch gemacht


----------



## jofland (23. Februar 2017)

bike-alm.de sollte das alles im Programm haben.


----------



## linne (23. Februar 2017)

Meint ihr das https://www.bike24.de/p1154003.html ?


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. Februar 2017)

Das ist nur die ABP Steckache (welche ja länger als eine normale 12x142mm Achse ist). Zusätzlich brauchst du das Umrüstkit.
Sowas hier https://www.bike24.de/p1154515.html
Kann dir aber jetzt nicht sagen ob man wirklich die Lager tauschen muss...


----------



## moerk (24. Februar 2017)

Postbote schrieb:


> - ich fand den Fox tatsächlich etwas feinfühliger/komfortabler beim Ansprechverhalten
> - RS (Helmchen-tuned) hat aber nicht mehr die unangehneme Art des Durchsackens z.B. in schnellen Anliegern
> - würde ich gerne noch mal gegentesten, aber der RS hält aus der Erinnerung heraus gefühlt bergab allgemein etwas stärker dagegen
> - Wippen im mittleren und kl. Kettenblatt im Sitzen bergauf machen sie beide
> ...




Hi Jan,

bin gerade nochmal über deine Antwort hier gestolpert....habe jetzt auch die ersten Ausfahrten mit dem (200*57mm) Monarch RT3 bestritten. Ich kann deine Eindrücke weitestgehend bestätigen - der RS fühlt sich insgesamt etwas sportlicher/straffer an, was mir persönlich sehr gefällt. Ich werde wohl noch etwas mit den Einstellungen/Luftkammer rumexperimentieren aber ich finde den Dämpfer auch so schon besser als den FOX.
Ich hatte mir ein paar offset-buchsen aus UK besorgt, die Geo im Zusammenspiel mit der 160mm PIKE ist prima, habe allerdings auch keinen Vergleich zu normalen Buchsen...

Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Sub-Zero (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
hat noch jemand Volume Spacer (von Push oder Eigenbau) für den DRCV Dämpfer und Gabel übrig und braucht die nicht bzw. würde sie für nen angemessenen Preis abgeben?
Auch die kleinen Volumen würden mir schon reichen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (24. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich suche die Geometriedaten zum 2012er Trek Remedy 7. Hauptsächlich interessiert mich der Reach. Konnte bei Trek und sonst nichts finden kann mir jemand helfen? 

Gruß


----------



## der-gute (24. September 2017)

Ob es 2012 schon für alle Rahmen den Reach mit angegeben gab,
mag ich zu bezweifeln...

Scheinbar schon:

http://ukrbike.com.ua/doctrek/geometry_2012.pdf


----------



## IkilledKenny (24. September 2017)

Ah 414 mm also das hilft mir bei der Entscheidung für mein neues bike. Das hat in m 421 mm und bekommt wohl n 10mm kürzeren Vorbau. Danke


----------



## der-gute (24. September 2017)

dieser Link hat mich so 15 Sekunden auf Google gekostet.

Sei mutig, versuch es selbst, mach Dir ein eigenes Bild der Welt


----------



## IkilledKenny (24. September 2017)

Hab es mit dem Smartphone nicht gefunden mit dem Laptop seh ich es jetzt auch besser. Mein Fehler. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## itchyp (1. Oktober 2017)

3 kurze Fragen: bei den 2010-2011er Rahmen, wieviel Gewichtsunterschied macht der Carbon-Hinterbau zum Alu-Hinterbau aus?

Bis zu welchem Baujahr gabs im Hinterbau 135x5mm QR Schnellspanner, bzw. bis wann war das umrüstbar?

Empfand die Mehrzahl den Lenkwinkel von 68 oder 67 Grad als angenehmer? Hatte der 68er auch Vorteile?


----------



## jofland (1. Oktober 2017)

2011 ist umrüstbar.


----------



## itchyp (1. Oktober 2017)

2012 auch noch?


----------



## wuzze (1. Oktober 2017)

itchyp schrieb:


> 2012 auch noch?


Ich meine ja, hatte damals mal geguckt. Aber ob man die Teile noch kaufen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moerk (1. Oktober 2017)

2012 ist doch 142x12....


----------



## itchyp (1. Oktober 2017)

Darum frag ich ja: ist 2012 trotzdem noch auf 135x5mm umbaubar?


----------



## moerk (1. Oktober 2017)

Aso, sorry schon spät ...aber hier:

*Beschreibung von Trek ABP Convert Ausfallenden Set 5x135mm - 427344*
Trek ABP Convert Ausfallenden Set dient als Adapter für den Einsatz von 5x135mm Naben bei 12x142mm-Rahmen. Nur für Trek Rahmen mit ABP Ausfallenden geeignet


Mein 2012er Rahmen hat eine Abp-achse/ausfallenfen sollte also klappen.


----------



## wuzze (2. Oktober 2017)

Hab noch nen Link in den Bookmarks gefunden, ist sogar noch lieferbar: https://www.hibike.de/Trek-ABP-Convert-Kit-142x12-Dropout-schwarz-pedd9f1fc30f4ea4e7380048e5e8d867d


----------



## jofland (2. Oktober 2017)

Habe von 2011 noch ein Umrüstkitt inklusive Schnellspanner von 2011 im Keller rumliegen. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## itchyp (2. Oktober 2017)

Ok hätten wir eine Frage schonmal beantwortet und es kommt gleich noch eine dazu:

Ich habe beim Remedy Rahmen von 2010 ein Innenlager für GXP Kurbeln dabei, jedoch keinen passenden 2,5mm Spacer sondern nur einen 1,6mm. Wie habt ihr das mit GXP Kurbeln gelöst? 


Wieviel sollte man für einen 2010er 9.8 Rahmen in sehr gutem Zustand noch zahlen? Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung 2010er Rahmen oder 2012er (mit komplett geschlossener Zugverlegung und 1Grad flacherem Lenkwinkel.

Daher auch die Fragen:



itchyp schrieb:


> 3 kurze Fragen: bei den 2010-2011er Rahmen, wieviel Gewichtsunterschied macht der Carbon-Hinterbau zum Alu-Hinterbau aus?
> 
> Empfand die Mehrzahl den Lenkwinkel von 68 oder 67 Grad als angenehmer? Hatte der 68er auch Vorteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (8. Oktober 2017)

Hier verkaufe ich noch eines der letzten Remedy 8 (M), die noch eine Standard Dämpferaufnahme und bei Auslieferung noch eine Dicke Gabel (160 mm Lyrik) hatten:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1018711-trek-remedy-8-m


----------



## backcountrybonn (18. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, ob beim "Trek Remedy 8 27.5 Matte Dnister Black 2018" die Lackierung mit Naßlack versehen oder anodisiert ist?

Viele Grüße


----------



## wartool (18. Januar 2018)

Würde mir einer, der das Remedy schon länger auf dem Schirm hat kurz zusammenfassen, wo der Unterschied zwischen dem 2017er und 2018er Rahmen liegt? Gab es da Änderungen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## rebirth (18. Januar 2018)

Das 2017er rsl ist gepulvert.

@backcountry..


----------



## Trekyy (24. März 2018)

Hausrunde bei 18°


----------



## rebirth (24. März 2018)

Bild geht nicht, bei mir.


----------



## demiano (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich baue derzeit mein R7-2011 um. Statt der Fox federt jetzt eine Pike. Nun überlege ich vielleicht einen neuen Dämpfer zu montieren.
Favorit ist derzeit der RS Super Deluxe, gefolgt vom Monarch Plus.
Zu welchem würdet ihr mir raten?

Kann mir jemand erklären wie sich die Geometrie verändert, falls ich keine Offsetbuchsen verbaue? Tiefer, länger und flacher käme mir entgegen. Spielt da der unterschied zu metrisch auch mit rein?
Habe versucht dies zu googlen, da ich mir sicher war, dies hier auch schon gelesen zu haben.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Gruß

Demian


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2018)

Hier auf der seite gibts nen vergleich vom monarch zum deluxe. Sollen schon welten sein. Mein remedy geht mit dem standard deluxe schon sehr gut.


----------



## scth (10. Juni 2018)

Weiß jemand wann das neue Remedy (2019) +/- vorgestellt bzw. erhältlich sein wird?


----------



## ralphi911 (10. Juni 2018)

scth schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann das neue Remedy (2019) +/- vorgestellt bzw. erhältlich sein wird?



vorgestellt werden die neuen Trek's wahrscheinlich anfangs Juli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scth (10. Juni 2018)

Super, danke


----------



## Marc84 (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen
Ich weiß das es irgendwo in den fast 400 Seiten steht aber ich finde es einfach nicht mehr 
Ich habe ein 2012 er Remedy mit 3x10 schaltung 24 32 42 und 11-36 und bin jetzt auch am überlegen es auf 2 Fach umzubauen habe gelesen das es nicht so problematisch ist. welche Kombination könnt ihr empfehlen? 22- 36? Passt das mit dem Rahmen noch? Was muss ich alles ändern? Außer die schaltung begrenzen?


----------



## TREK_er (17. Juli 2018)

Servus zusammen,

ein Kumpel braucht einen neuen Dämpfer für sein 2013er Remedy 9.
Könnt ihr mir sagen was er für eine Einbaulänge und für'n Hub braucht?
Dämpfer Vorschläge die sich bewährt haben?
Was für Buchsen werden benötigt?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## wuzze (17. Juli 2018)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich weiß das es irgendwo in den fast 400 Seiten steht aber ich finde es einfach nicht mehr
> Ich habe ein 2012 er Remedy mit 3x10 schaltung 24 32 42 und 11-36 und bin jetzt auch am überlegen es auf 2 Fach umzubauen habe gelesen das es nicht so problematisch ist. welche Kombination könnt ihr empfehlen? 22- 36? Passt das mit dem Rahmen noch? Was muss ich alles ändern? Außer die schaltung begrenzen?


Das geht vom Rahmen her, kommt aber auch auf den Umwerfer an. Das Problem bei 2fach ist mMn, dass man dabei vorn mehr schaltet als vorher, weil man versucht ist, ein größeres Kettenblatt zu verbauen. Wenn nichts gegen 1fach spricht, würde ich das machen, simpel, leiser, und geht dank Shimano mittlerweile auch echt günstig. Klar, ist halt nicht ganz die Bandbreite, muss man halt überlegen ob es einem das wert ist.


----------



## jofland (17. Juli 2018)

Das sehe ich auch so: Bin von dreifach über zweifach zu einfach.
Ergebnis: entweder dreifach oder einfach. Bei zweifach schaltet man vorne viel häufiger als bei dreifach.


----------



## Marc84 (19. Juli 2018)

Okay vielen Dank für eure Meinung habe bisher noch nicht überlegt zu 1 Fach weil ich immer gedacht habe, das mit da wohl paar gänge fehlen


----------



## Beckumer (20. April 2020)

Der Fox  RP2 XV Trek Remedy 7 (Baujahr 2010) von meinem Bruder ist defekt. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen einen Rock Shox Monarch RT (200x57mm) einzubauen. Bin ein bisschen überfragt welche Buchsen ich dafür brauche. Oder kann ich die gleiche Buchsen für die Montage verwenden? Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!

Oder hat noch jemand einen passenden Fox RP2 abzugeben?


----------



## moerk (21. April 2020)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Der Fox  RP2 XV Trek Remedy 7 (Baujahr 2010) von meinem Bruder ist defekt. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen einen Rock Shox Monarch RT (200x57mm) einzubauen. Bin ein bisschen überfragt welche Buchsen ich dafür brauche. Oder kann ich die gleiche Buchsen für die Montage verwenden? Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!
> 
> Oder hat noch jemand einen passenden Fox RP2 abzugeben?



der original hat ja nur 197mm Länge....wenn du die Geo wahren möchtest brauchst du ein paar offset-Buchsen. Ich hatte die damals bei offset-bushings in UK bestellt (die wissen schon Bescheid wegen der Rahmen-Dämpfer Kombi) - Da hat dann ein Bushing 2mm und das andere (dünnere) 1mm offset - damit hast du die 3mm ausgeglichen.
Es gibt aber auch Leute hier, die sich nicht an der Geo-Änderung gestört haben und mit normalen Buchsen den längeren Dämpfer gefahren sind...


----------



## jofland (21. April 2020)

Frag mal hier nach:

https://huber-bushings.com/

Der kann Dir die Buchsen sicher passend anfertigen. Solche sind in meinem alten Remedy auch drin, allerdings zentrisch für den Originaldämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haraldus (9. März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe und liebe noch immer mein Trek Remedy 7 2010, leider ist mir auf der Antriebsseite die „Mutter“ für den Schnellspanner kaputt gegangen. Schaut mal die Fotos anbei. Die Bike Alm konnte mir leider auch nicht helfen.
Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Idee?
Das Teil was ich auf den Bildern in de Hand halte ist beim Home Office spielen auf der Terrasse einfach abgefallen und hält dort auch nicht mehr...

Vielen Dank vorab.

Viele Grüße aus dem Home Office

Haraldus


----------



## Alex_Nikopol (9. März 2021)

Könnte wohl das hier sein:
https://www.bike24.de/p1184195.html
Zusammen mit der Mutter:
https://www.bike24.de/p1184161.html
Auf dem Achsteil war wohl mal ein Gewinde drauf, was jetzt in der Mutter steckt.
Bin mir aber jetzt nicht wirklich sicher ob das die Teile sind, sehen zumindest genauso aus.


----------



## Haraldus (9. März 2021)

Hallo Alex,
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Du  hast völlig recht, das ist es!
Aber ich befürchte leider nur im Prinzip, denn das 2010er Remady war wohl das letzte mit 5 mm Schnell-Spanner, während das, glaube ich, für die X-12 Achse ist.
Das könnte ich eventuell mit einem Umrüst- Kit auf die X-12 Achse umrüsten, wenn meine Nabe das auch kann...
Das weiß ich aber nicht ob das geht, ich schau auf jeden Fall bei Bike 24 noch mal genau nach...

aber trotzdem noch mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruß 
Haraldus


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. März 2021)

Haraldus schrieb:


> Aber ich befürchte leider nur im Prinzip, denn das 2010er Remady war wohl das letzte mit 5 mm Schnell-Spanner, während das, glaube ich, für die X-12 Achse ist.


Schnell-Spanner gabs noch länger, zumindest bei den "günstigeren Varianten". Glaube bis zum bzw. inkl.  Remedy 8 im MY2011 hatten auch Schnellspanner. Das 9er aber schon nicht mehr. 
Mein Fuel Ex 7 von 2014 (29er) hat z.b. auch noch einen Schnellspanner.


----------



## Haraldus (9. März 2021)

Okay, so gut kenne mich halt doch nicht aus, wie auch immer, ich bräuchte aber die Schraube für den Schnellspanner, wenn du Lust hast kannst du ja mal das Teil auf deiner rechten Seite abschrauben und und ein paar Fotos mache , damit ich mal sehe wie sie im nicht zerstörten Zustand aussehen, das würde mir eventuell auch schon helfen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. März 2021)

Hätte ich schon gemacht, hab das Bike aber aktuell nicht zu hand (steht 200km weit weg) ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haraldus (9. März 2021)

Sehr nett von dir, verstehe, vielleicht bei Gelegenheit mal wenn ich bis dahin noch keine Lösung hab...


----------



## Winky (9. März 2021)

Läst sich das nicht einkleben mit Industriekleber?


----------



## Haraldus (9. März 2021)

Am Ende werde ich das auch versuchen, ich hatte gehofft ein Ersatzteil zu bekommen, aber vielleicht ist das die Notlösung...


----------



## Alex_Nikopol (10. März 2021)

Könntest du das Ausfallende mal auseinanderbauen, den ich glaube du brauchst da ein neues Schaltauge.
Der Gewindeteil ist da mit dran, sieh mal hier:
https://www.bike24.de/p1184230.html
Und hier:https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/trek-remedy-2010-ausfallende-neu-/1666112544-217-1584


----------



## tozzi (10. März 2021)

Haraldus schrieb:


> Das könnte ich eventuell mit einem Umrüst- Kit auf die X-12 Achse umrüsten, wenn meine Nabe das auch kann...
> Das weiß ich aber nicht ob das geht, ich schau auf jeden Fall bei Bike 24 noch mal genau nach



Hallo,

Ich glaube, Umrüstung bei den 2010er Modellen zu X–12 geht nicht, da war kein Modell dafür vorbereitet – auch die höherpreisigen nicht.
Dafür müsste man den Rahmen „aufbohren“.
Erst ab 2011 war das Remedy für X12 vorbereitet, die höherpreisigen bereits ab Auslieferung ( 5mm–Kit lag ebenfalls mit bei ), bei den einfachen Varianten per Umrüstkit.

Grüße


----------



## Haraldus (10. März 2021)

Hallo,
Vielen Dank an euch alle für die vielen guten Tipps.
@alex du hast mich ja mit dem Hinweis auf das Schaltauge auf die richtige Spur gebracht...
Es ist mir schon peinlich, aber ich stand voll auf der Leitung...
Anbei wieder einige Bilder die es hoffentlich besser erklären.
Scheinbar ist die große Mutter einfach abgefallen und ich hab nicht gemerkt das ich sie einfach wieder aufs Schaltauge hätte aufschrauben können..., das kam daher, das dieser kleine Halter (Oder Mutter) für den Schnellspanner mit dem Lager abgeschlossen hat.
Daher habe ich gedacht irgendetwas fehlt oder ist kaputt gegangen.
Weil ich mir nicht bewusst war wie das Schaltauge befestigt wird, beziehungsweise wie diese ganze Konstruktion funktioniert.
 Also am Ende scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein, ich war aber nur zu blöd das zu merken.
Es fährt auch wieder wunderbar, bin schon eine Runde um den Block gefahren...

Also nochmals vielen Dank!
Und schönen Abend noch...

Viele Grüße
Haraldus


----------



## Alex_Nikopol (11. März 2021)

Das ist doch super👍😃
Dann wünsche ich dir noch eine gute Fahrt.


----------

